# Official Indy DVD Thread



## Platt

Time for a new thread, links to the old ones below.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/214635-official-indy-dvd-help-thread.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/410223-official-indy-dvd-help-thread.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/459563-official-indy-dvd-thread.html


----------



## peep4life

SO i go to work and return to find that Stevens has lost his mind and his bulk. WTF. He looks crazy. Has he wrestled looking like this?


----------



## Rated Y2J

peep4life said:


> SO i go to work and return to find that Stevens has lost his mind and his bulk. WTF. He looks crazy. Has he wrestled looking like this?


Yep he wrestled Colt Cabana recently on HDNet 11/22/10. I know what you mean, I hadn't seen any indy wrestling in quite a while and he looked completely different.

Still waiting for my DVDs to arrive, but I'll attempt to review them after seeing them.


----------



## -Mystery-

Thanks to whoever posted that list of OOP ROH DVDs. Looks like I got quite a few of them so I'm good to go.


----------



## smitlick

-Mystery- said:


> Thanks to whoever posted that list of OOP ROH DVDs. Looks like I got quite a few of them so I'm good to go.


All good

Heres a link to the post for anyone that missed it
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/9102053-post6323.html


Also my Black Friday order from ROH arrived today. Super fast postage.


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR HOLIDAY SALE
25% OFF YOUR ORDER PLUS FREE SHIPPING


In celebration of the holiday season, and for the FIRST TIME EVER at ROHWrestling.com, we are offering a combined percent off sale with free shipping. You can now Take 25% Off Your Order, and if you spend over $50 for U.S. customers and $75 for any customer outside the states, the shipping cost is on us.

To get 25% Off Your Order just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
2) Enter the coupon code: holiday into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.


*Free shipping will automatically deducted from your order if you qualify. Customers shipping within the United States must spend at least $50. All customers outside the states must spend a minimum of $75.

**Tickets for the following events are NOT included in this sale and can’t be discounted: “Final Battle 2010″ New York, NY 12/18/10, Atlanta, GA on 4/1/10 and 4/2/10, Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11, and Louisville, KY on 12/9/10 and 12/10/10.
*** DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates can NOT discounted.

Offer ends on Monday, December 6th at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohstore.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## smitlick

lol i think ROH fucked there sale up. I just picked up You Shoot with Sean Waltman & Allied Forces for $31 aus and still got free shipping and 25% off.


----------



## ZackDanielson

wrestlingobserver just put up a great article on AIW's Absolution 5 (even tough they spelled it "Absolutely Intense Wrestling"

http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/18536/


----------



## S-Mac

What the hell is Stevens look like looks terrible imo.


----------



## peep4life

Rated Y2J said:


> Yep he wrestled Colt Cabana recently on HDNet 11/22/10. I know what you mean, I hadn't seen any indy wrestling in quite a while and he looked completely different.
> 
> Still waiting for my DVDs to arrive, but I'll attempt to review them after seeing them.


Damn you time warner for not having HDnet


----------



## Platt

Great sale with the free shipping on top of the 25% it's only going to cost me $2.23 more to re-order the stuff they cancelled on black friday. Fuckers just better not cancel them again cos they fucked up with the shipping like the did with the pre-orders on BF.


----------



## Even Flow

I fucked up my PWG order earlier. Was trying to get the 5 for $40 offer but did it wrong. Sent PWG an email asking for a refund and got one. And I just re-did the order. I got: As The Worm Turns, Titannica, DDT4 (2010), DIO! & Seven. I haven't watched any PWG this year apart from Kurt Russellreunion, so I can't wait till they arrive.


----------



## erikstans07

Damn, if I hadn't had 2 days off (which I didn't get paid for) last week for Thanksgiving, I'd be taking advantage of that 5 for $40 sale. Hopefully the sale runs for another week.


----------



## guerilla187

X-Static said:


> I fucked up my PWG order earlier. Was trying to get the 5 for $40 offer but did it wrong. Sent PWG an email asking for a refund and got one. And I just re-did the order. I got: As The Worm Turns, Titannica, DDT4 (2010), DIO! & Seven. I haven't watched any PWG this year apart from Kurt Russellreunion, so I can't wait till they arrive.


cant go wrong with any of those dvds. Has been a great year for PWG


----------



## Emperor DC

guerilla187 said:


> cant go wrong with any of those dvds. Has been a great year for PWG


Except for Seven, it's not anywhere as good as 2009. 

You could argue 2009, they did a lot of things better than ROH, but I feel the riles have been reversed this year. 

PWG, to me, has been entirely directionless and whilst it's always done well to give a story to all matches, that no longer happens. 

I don't feel there is anything amazing about PWG at the moment, which is a shame.


----------



## Tarfu

X-Static said:


> I fucked up my PWG order earlier. Was trying to get the 5 for $40 offer but did it wrong. Sent PWG an email asking for a refund and got one. And I just re-did the order. I got: As The Worm Turns, Titannica, DDT4 (2010), DIO! & Seven. *I haven't watched any PWG this year apart from Kurt Russellreunion*, so I can't wait till they arrive.


Funny, neither have I. Used to put higher value on their product than, I don't know, oxygen? But now PWG and indy wrestling as a whole has kind of just been there without me being particularily interested in it. Can't believe it's been nearly a full year of Guerrilla now and I haven't watched practically anything. Gotta get that fixed soon.


----------



## ZackDanielson

screw PWG, you guys should start buying AIW DVDs off of SMV. There the greatest secret in independent wrestling going today.


----------



## KingCrash

ZackDanielson said:


> screw PWG, you guys should start buying AIW DVDs off of SMV. There the greatest secret in independent wrestling going today.


And if you weren't a complete shill for AIW that might actually hold water. Decent fed at times, horrible at times. Last show I watched was I think called Bring The Ruckus (don't worry, they're not that stupid) and while the main tag was good at Chris Dickenson actually sold for a change generally the card blew.


----------



## FITZ

I'm not a fan of SMV. Paying $20 for crappy DVRS doesn't make me want to shop there anymore.


----------



## silver kyle

*ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 - 04/24/2010 (7.0/10)*

Rasche Brown vs. Sami Callihan *1/2

Dark City Fight Club vs. The Bravado Brothers **

Eddie Edwards vs. Metal Master **1/4

The House of Truth vs. Erick Stevens & Shawn Daivari **

*Pick 6 Series*
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong ****

Rhett Titus vs. Petey Williams **

Austin Aries & Kenny King vs. The Briscoe Brothers ***1/4

*ROH World Championship Match*
Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero ***3/4

*Chicago Street Fight*
El Generico & Colt Cabana vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino ****​


----------



## Tarfu

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm not a fan of SMV. Paying $20 for crappy DVRS doesn't make me want to shop there anymore.


Charging $20 for _any_ new DVD in general these days is ridiculous, not to mention DVD-R. There's something seriously wrong with that.


----------



## smitlick

Tarfu said:


> Charging $20 for _any_ new DVD in general these days is ridiculous, not to mention DVD-R. There's something seriously wrong with that.


Thats why i never buy from SMV unless theres a sale going on.


----------



## seabs

*EVOLVE 5*

*Chuck Taylor vs Mike Quackenbush*
_***1/4_

*Up In Smoke vs Aeroform*
_***1/4_

*Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Cole*
_***1/4_

*Drake Younger vs Sami Callahan*
_***_

*Brad Allen vs Johnny Gargano vs Gran Akuma vs Jon Moxley vs Frightmare vs Rich Swann *
_**_

*Mercedes Martinez vs Amazing Kong - WSU World Championship*
_*1/2_

*Ricochet vs Kyle O'Reilly*
_***1/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs Munenori Sawa*
_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_Awesome show. Probably one of the best shows top to bottom anywhere this year, excluding SOH5. Every match meant something and had it's place on the card and the majority of the card delivered really good matches. Refreshing to go through a whole Indy card where only 1 match felt as though it went longer than it needed to do. Definitely reccomend it._​


----------



## musdy

On December 19th, Squared Circle Wrestling (2CW) will be holding a show called Nightmare Before Christmas.

*For the 2CW Tag Team Championships:
(c) Colin Delaney and Jimmy Olsen defend against THE KINGS OF WRESTLING!*

*Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley/Chris Sabin) vs. American Wolves (Davey Richards/Eddie Edwards)*

Might to worth checking out.


----------



## Dug2356

musdy said:


> *Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley/Chris Sabin) vs. American Wolves (Davey Richards/Eddie Edwards)*


Must Watch.


----------



## erikstans07

Didn't that match happen earlier this year too? I'd like to know the status on the DVD of that show. I think it was also in 2CW. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Rickey

*ROH Supercard of Honor V*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The All-Night Express *2.75/5*

Erick Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood *2/5*

SHIMMER Challenge Match
Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong *2.5/5*(wish this had a better ending)

Non Title Match
Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels *3/5*

Grudge Match
Austin Aries vs. Delirious *1/5*(the pre and post match stuff were great bookends to it)

34th Street Last Man Standing Match
Colt Cabana vs. Kevin Steen-*3.5/5*

ROH World Tag Team Title Match
The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Motor City Machine Guns-*4-4.25/5*(wanted a ending but still MOTN)

ROH World Title Match
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong-*3.75-4/5*


----------



## smitlick

erikstans07 said:


> Didn't that match happen earlier this year too? I'd like to know the status on the DVD of that show. I think it was also in 2CW. I might be wrong though.


Nope its coming up.


----------



## erikstans07

smitlick said:


> Nope its coming up.


They must have announced it like 6 months in advance then, because I remember hearing in the summer that MCMG/Wolves was happening soon.

EDIT: I just checked this section for the thread announcing it. It was only announced in September. My bad. Felt so long ago.


----------



## FITZ

erikstans07 said:


> They must have announced it like 6 months in advance then, because I remember hearing in the summer that MCMG/Wolves was happening soon.


It was supposed to be on the night of Evolve 6 but I think they postponed it and it's happening at a different show.

And I just checked 2CW website. The match is one December 19th in Syracuse. They actually have a decent looking card for a company that nobody has really heard of. They also are lucky ROH is in NYC the night before. They have King of Wrestling, Sara Del Rey, and Homicide all booked on the show.

http://www.2cwwrestling.com/


----------



## KingCrash

*Evolve 5 - Danielson vs. Sawa*



Chuck Taylor vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***

Aeroform (Flip Kendrick & Louis Lyndon) vs. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy) - **1/4

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Adam Cole - ***1/4

Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger - ***
*Don't know what's more shocking, a good match out of these two or the fact that Younger didn't blade.*

Brad Allen vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Frightmare vs. Gran Akuma vs. Rich Swann vs. Jon Moxley - **
*The crowd's "Nooooooooooooo!" when Allen tried a high-risk move after eating it badly on what I think was supposed to be a springboard cross-body earlier was great.*

*WSU World Title*
Mercedes Martinez vs Amazing Kong - *
*After all the build-up to this match why have it end the way it did?*

Ricochet vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Munenori Sawa - ****
*Seemed a little short, would have been higher with a little more time in.*


​


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II*

*Round Robin Challenge Match #1*
Christopher Daniels vs. Amazing Red - ***1/4

Da Hit Squad vs. Colt Cabana & Ace Steel - **1/2

*Tag Team Scramble Match*
Special K vs. Dunn & Marcos vs. The SAT vs. EZ Money & Sterling James Keenan - **3/4
_Tons of fun. Dunn got powerbombed six times in a row by one of the SAT dudes. SIX TIMES. Anyone else a huge fan of EZ Money?_

*#1 Contender's Trophy*
CM Punk vs. Homicide - ***3/4

*No DQ Massacre*
Carnage Crew & Masada vs. Hotstuff Hernandez, Fast Eddie, & Don Juan - ***3/4
_I'm probably overrating this, but I don't care. This shit was brutal from start to finish, wouldn't be surprised if every guy left with a concussion. _

*Round Robin Challenge Match #3*
Paul London vs. Amazing Red - ***

Alexis Laree vs. Persephonie - **1/4
_Persephonie is fuckin sexy._

Michael Shane vs. Matt Stryker vs. Chad Collyer vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Donovan Morgan - ***1/2
_Some fantastic wresling in this._

*Round Robin Challenge Match #3*
Christopher Daniels vs. Paul London - ***1/2

*ROH Title Match*
Samoa Joe(c) vs. Doug Williams - ***1/2
_More great pure wrestling._

*Overall: 8/10*
_Personally thought this was a great show top to bottom. Nothing bad and a little something for everyone including a heavy dose of pure technical wrestling._​


----------



## jawbreaker

EZ Money was pretty much the shit in 2002-03. But then he retired.


----------



## FITZ

PWG: As The Worm Turns


*Johnny Goodtime and Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs. Malachia "CK" Jackson and Ryan Taylor
*
For those that hate the way all the PWG opening matches seem to go this should be a much nicer change of pace. It wasn't nearly as much of a spotfest as any of the previous openers that I've seen in the past year or so. In fact there was only one dive outside of the ring to floor and it made perfect sense in the context of the match. Jackson was out for the count but Taylor was stirring around ringside and would have been in the ring within a few seconds. So Goodtime hit a dive over the top rope that took him out of the match so LTP could score the pinfall. 

It was nice to see these guys works a match that had some mure structure and less SPOTZ! The fact that they also pulled it off very well left me impressed with the effort that everyone gave. 
****1/4*


*Scott Lost vs. Brandon Gatson*

I loved the start of the match. I think what I liked about the way Lost took a cheap shot to start the match was that everyone saw it coming from a mile away except for Gatson. The match was good but I have to say it may have been over shadowed by the hilarious commentary. Topics included:
Super Dragon driving across Canada twice to follow Guns and Roses, Anal plugs, Bruiser Brodie and Rick Steiner, The origins of the Iron Sheik humbling people, and La Parka.

There wasn't anything mind blowing in the match but Gatson picked up a really big win against Lost. It was hard hitting and they did a good job of creating heat in a match that really was just randomly thrown together. 
***3/4*


*Roderick Strong vs. Chris Sabin
*
Roderick Strong stiffs everyone and this wasn't an exception. What really surprised me was the Sabin beat the hell out of Strong as well. He hit one of the hardest kicks to the chest that I remember seeing in a very long time. I also liked that we got to see Sabin's sort of heel but more asshole side. His pure fear of getting chopped again early on in the match was pretty funny. 

Some amazing talent for the third match of card and they delivered. Good stuff. 
****3/4*


*The Cutler Brothers and Christina Von Eerie vs. Brandon Bonham, Joey Ryan, and Candice LaRae*

The match was kind of lacking in the good wrestling department but I found myself thoroughly entertained regardless. I thought it was really odd that the Cutlers isolated Joey Ryan in the match. He's a a former PWG champion and clearly looks to be the strongest person in the match. He sold well enough and I would rather see him in the ring than Bonham so I guess it worked out. I really liked the fact that Ryan played face but still kept his scum bag persona going full throttle. He simply just can't contain himself when it the ring with women, whether it be his opponent or his partner. 

You wouldn't want to watch this match for the wrestling but a good addition to the card.
***1/2*


*Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley*

"This is gonna be on DVD in 2 months or so." 
"More like 6 months at the rate you guys are going"
"You son of a bitch."
This really made me laugh when I heard it on commentary at the start of the match. 

I can't say I was surprised that this ended up being awesome. Hero is one of the best in the world right now and Shelley is part of one of the best tag teams in wrestling. If he did more singles matches I think he would be up there on some people's list as well. Good mat wrestling early on and people that are tired of how many elbows Hero throws will be happy with the way this went. He threw one elbow, it was one of the best I've ever seen, and he knocked Shelley out with it. Hero screaming "Shelley!" as he charged into the corner also warranted bonus points.
******


_PWG Tag Team Championship Match:_
*The Young Bucks (c) vs. Two Skinny Blacks Guys of Low Moral Fiber (El Generico and Chuck Taylor*)

It's amazing how much the crowd wanted the belts of the Bucks. At this point they were already the longest reigning champions and would tie Davey and Super Dragon for defenses with a win here. The pops that Generico and Taylor would get when 
they were close to winning were awesome. Another good match on the card with a really exciting finishing stretch. They really got the hopes up of the crowd up a few times before the Bucks picked up the win. 
****3/4*

_
PWG Championship Match:_
*Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (c)*

I was getting a little worried going into this match. There hadn't been a MOTYC yet. This match changed that. I really liked the way that they used Omega's injured arm. It was heavily taped an obviously injured but Davey really didn't go after it all that much early on. It wasn't until Davey was really in jeopardy of losing the match that he went full throttle after the arm. It was stiff, never boring, and they did some stuff down right incredible in the ring. There were even a few moments that had me laughing. I haven't seen the match they had together in ROH but as a stand alone match it was incredible. 
*****1/2*​
PWG has no real storylines. They don't seem to have a clue where they are going from a booking standpoint. I still love the company and think it might be the best wrestling company in the United States. They just have good matches.


----------



## musdy

My order from the PWG sale:

2009 Battle of Los Angeles - Night One
2009 Battle of Los Angeles - Night Two
Titannica
All Star Weekend V Night 1
All Star Weekend V Night 2
Guerre Sans Frontières
The Gentle Art of Making Enemies
1.21 Gigawatts
All Star Weekend 6 - Night 1
All Star Weekend 6 - Night 2
99
2006 Battle of Los Angeles - N 1
2006 Battle of Los Angeles - N 2
2006 Battle of Los Angeles - N 3
Enchantment Under The Sea
Passive Hostility
Life During Wartime
70 | 30
Beyond the Thunderdome
After School Special

I have issues.


----------



## lewieG

musdy said:


> My order from the PWG sale:
> 
> 2009 Battle of Los Angeles - Night One
> 2009 Battle of Los Angeles - Night Two
> Titannica
> All Star Weekend V Night 1
> All Star Weekend V Night 2
> Guerre Sans Frontières
> The Gentle Art of Making Enemies
> 1.21 Gigawatts
> All Star Weekend 6 - Night 1
> All Star Weekend 6 - Night 2
> 99
> 2006 Battle of Los Angeles - N 1
> 2006 Battle of Los Angeles - N 2
> 2006 Battle of Los Angeles - N 3
> Enchantment Under The Sea
> Passive Hostility
> Life During Wartime
> 70 | 30
> Beyond the Thunderdome
> After School Special
> 
> I have issues.


*Gasps* That's an awesome order.


----------



## musdy

SHIMMER VOL 33 avaliable for pre-order.

This title is scheduled to begin shipping on December 13th!!!

1. Rachel Summerlyn & Jessica James vs. Athena & Bonesaw
2. Jamilia Craft vs. Cat Power
3. Allison Danger vs. Leva Bates
4. Taylor Made vs. Melanie Cruise
5. Misaki Ohata vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
6. Serena Deeb vs. Kellie Skater
7. Nevaeh vs. Sara Del Rey
8. Jessie McKay vs. Nicole Matthews
9. No Countout: Ayumi Kurihara vs. Daizee Haze
10. Ayako Hamada vs. Tomoka Nakagawa
11. SHIMMER Title Match: Madison Eagles vs. Cheerleader Melissa

http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=465


----------



## Platt

Richards vs Daniels is up aswell


Spoiler: cover














This title is scheduled to begin shipping on December 15th!!!
1. The All Night Express vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly
2. Trial Series- Match #2: Andy "Right Leg" Ridge vs. Ricky Reyes
3. Daizee Haze and Jamilia Craft vs. Lady JoJo and Neveah
4. Kevin Steen vs. Homicide
5. The Metal Master vs. Mike Mondo
6. Non Title Elimination Match: The Kings of Wrestling vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe
7. I-Quit Match: Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana
8. Six Months In The Making: Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels

God damn what an awful cover, looks like someone made it in paint.


----------



## Lost10

Personally, I believe that the latest covers are WAY better than the old ones but they still don't have the pre-DBD7 quality. What ROH needs to fix now on their DVDs is video quality (widescreen, hard cam) and the menus.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Going to ROH in Louisville this weekend and want to get some DVDs but dont know what I want

I already know I wanna get Bluegrass Brawl and Death before Dishonor 8

Tag Wars 2010
Champions Challenge
Salvation 
Hate Chapter 2
The Big Bang
Survival of the Fittest 2009


----------



## EffectRaven

^ get Tag Wars, Salvation or Big Bang. All three are very good shows in my opinion

I'm proud to say I was able to attend Richards vs. Daniels live and it was one of ROH's best shows of the year in my opinion with a strong undercard and awesome main event. I need to see it again but from memory here are my ratings for the show

All Night Express vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly ***1/2

Andy Ridge vs. Ricky Reyes *3/4

Daizee Haze and Jamilia Craft vs. Lady JoJo and Neveah **1/4

Kevin Steen vs. Homicide ***1/4-***1/2

Mike Mondo vs. Metal Master **1/2-**3/4

Kings of Wrestling vs. The Briscoes ***1/2-***3/4

Colt Cabana vs. Steve Corino ***1/2-***3/4

Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels ****1/2-****3/4


----------



## Rated Y2J

Still waiting on all of these to arrive, as I ordered the following in the last week or so:
Fade To Black
Glory By Honor IX
ROH on HDNet Vol 1
ROH on HDNet Vol 3
ROH on HDNet Vol 4
Best of CM Punk Vol. 3
Best of Samoa Joe - ROH World Champion
SHIMMER Vol. 28
SHIMMER Vol. 32
Kurt Russell Mania
Speed of Sound
The Curse of Guerilla Island
Seven
As The Worm Turns

The first five should hopefully be here tomorrow, as they were shipped around Tuesday/Wednesday last week.

And I have to agree, that's an awful cover for Richards vs Daniels.


----------



## smitlick

*Ring Of Honor on HDNet Volume 4*

*1. Bonus Match*
Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs Kenny King & Rhett Titus
***1/4

*2. Bonus Match*
Sonjay Dutt vs Delirious
**3/4

3. The Briscoe Brothers vs The Young Bucks
***

4. Nigel McGuiness vs Colt Cabana
***

5. The American Wolves vs Roderick Strong & Bryan Danielson
***3/4

6. Roderick Strong vs Bryan Danielson
****

*7. ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs The Young Bucks
***3/4-****

8. The Dark City Fight Club vs The Briscoe Brothers
**1/2

9. Colt Cabana vs Austin Aries
***1/4

10. The Briscoe Brothers vs Steenerico
***1/2

*11. ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega vs Roderick Strong
***3/4


*IPW - Reign of the Insane*

1. Clifton Crunk vs Dave Davidson vs James Avery vs Joey Owens vs PT Hustla vs Scotty Vortekz
FA
Something tells me im going to hate this DVD. The camera angles are awful and the crowd just started a This is Awesome Chant 1min20 into the show for some really shit dives. Oh and the FA rating stands for Fucking Awful.

*2. IPW Mid-American Title Match*
Joseph Schwartz vs Sean Tyler
*
Pretty sure thats what the Announcer called the Title.

3. The H3rd vs The Nobel Bloods
**

4. Mena Libra vs Nevaeh
*1/2

*5. Last Man Standing Match*
Chrisjen Hayme vs Jesse Emerson
***-***1/4

*6. IPW Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Ricochet vs Dustin Rayz vs Camron Sky
**3/4

7. Billy Roc vs Kevin Thorn
*3/4

*8. IPW Tag Team Title Match*
DNA vs Irish Airborne
**3/4

*9. IPW World Heavyweight Title*
Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Jacobs
***

10. Drake Younger vs Bryan Danielson
***1/2-***3/4​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

So am I the only annoyed with continuity in ROH?

I go to watch Black vs. Generico taped in May, two weeks after Supercard of Honor V. It was presented in late June. Because it airs in late June, the commentators discuss results involving the two men at DBD8 just days prior. Okay.

So I decide that I'll just start watching the HDNet matches in order of how they're aired instead of recorded at the tapings. I put in the late May video wire, and I hear Steen talking about the Black vs. Generico match in Philly. Keep in mind this is a video presented in late May, and is building up DBD8. But the Black vs. Generico match has commentary talking about DBD8 in the past tense.

And don't even get me started on the Wolves winning the tag titles "in May" last year when they're defending them on house shows the month before.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Platt said:


> Richards vs Daniels is up aswell
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn what an awful cover, looks like someone made it in paint.


My inner proof-reader's screaming that it should be "Jay & Mark Briscoe" and not "Jay and Mark Briscoe". Especially when all of the other teams, on that cover, have ampersands between their names.

I've seen worse covers though. At least the text stands out against the background, unlike SCOHV for example.


----------



## Rated Y2J

Just recieved ROH on HDNet Vol 1, 3 & 4, GBH IX, Fade To Black, Shimmer Vol 28 & 32 through the post, which has brightened up the day considerably.


----------



## Burkarl

Just recieved my Black Friday ROH order. I hate my job right now because i really want to watch them.


----------



## Tarfu

Shirley Crabtree said:


> My inner proof-reader's screaming that it should be "Jay & Mark Briscoe" and not "Jay and Mark Briscoe". Especially when all of the other teams, on that cover, have ampersands between their names.
> 
> I've seen worse covers though. *At least the text stands out against the background, unlike SCOHV for example.*


Hey, fuck you. :side:

It was, uh, intentional.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - The Best Of AJ Styles Vol. 2: The Phenomenon Continues*

*Revenge On The Prophecy - 1/11/03*
*No Holds Barred*
AJ Styles & Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels & Xavier - ***3/4

*Night Of The Grudges - 6/14/03*
*#1 Contender's Trophy*
AJ Styles vs. Paul London - ****1/2
_Huge fan of this match. Great intensity, a nice buildup and backstory to it, and I had no problem with the finish._

*Wrath Of The Wracket - 8/9/03*
*ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Homicide & AJ Styles(c) vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff - ***3/4+

*Main Event Spectacles - 11/1/03*
*#1 Contender's Trophy*
AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2
_I've seen many people on this forum rate this significantly lower and I'm really not sure why. Yes it was paced slower with a lot of limb work, but I'm pretty sure that's what you get with a vast majority of Danielson's matches. As the saying goes, the name on the marquee is wrestling, and that's what you got a lot of in this one, and it was excellent. It's a classic imo and the show was named appropriately. Hearing AJ's wrist pop midmatch was pretty sick as well. My only complaint is that I didn't like the commentators leaving to "let the action speak for itself." I feel like that only works with massive streetfights with too much going on to commentate._

*War Of The Wire - 11/29/03*
*ROH World Title Match*
Samoa Joe(c) vs. AJ Styles - ***3/4
_Never seen a bad match from those two._

*Final Battle 2003 - 12/27/03*
AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi - ***3/4
_Again, another one of those lower rated matches that puzzles me. Great stuff from both guys, a lot of great exchanges and counters to go along with Kaz scouting the Styles Clash very well throughout. They noted on commentary he was the very first person to ever take the Styles Clash, and that added to the scouting that seemed necessary. They never pulled out any crazy spots or close nearfalls, but it was an excellent exhibition match._

*2nd Year Anniversary Show - 2/14/04*
*ROH Pure Wrestling Title Tournament - First Round*
AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - **3/4

*2nd Year Anniversary Show - 2/14/04*
*ROH Pure Wrestling Title Tournament - Finals*
AJ Styles vs. CM Punk - ***1/4
_You could tell this was each guy's 3rd match of the night, as it was really slow and I personally never got into it. Punk worked on the leg somewhat throughout the match but I just thought the whole booking idea with AJ's knee was silly with a guy whose finisher forces him to come down on both knees but that of course had no effect on him when it came down to the end of the match. Cool finish but the match itself I thought was good, not great._

*Overall: 9/10*
_A phenomenal Best Of collection, pun intended. The sheer match quality on the disc is right there with the best ROH has ever put out and this has to be the best early 'Best Of' DVD the company released. If you can find it somehwere, get it._​


----------



## jawbreaker

The only problem I had with AJ/Danielson from MES was that the finish came out of nowhere and didn't have much to do with the limb work. Maybe I'd notice more on a rewatch.


----------



## Rated Y2J

*SHIMMER Vol. 28*

Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Malia Hosaka *3/4 (Pretty funny match)

Kimberly Kash vs. Melanie Cruise *1/2 (Squash)

Ashley Lane & Neveah vs. Kacey Diamond & Sassy Stephie **

Nikki Roxx vs. Wesna Busic ***

Jessie McKay & Tenille vs. Rain and Jetta **1/2

Cheerleader Melissa vs. Kellie Skater **1/2 (Melissa *KILLS* Skater)

Mercedez Martines vs. Cat Power ***

Allison Danger vs. Nichole Matthews **3/4

Ayako Hamada vs. Sara Del Rey ****1/4 (Superb match)

*SHIMMER World Title*
MsChif vs. Amazing Kong vs. LuFisto ***3/4

Overall a very enjoyable show for my first Shimmer viewing since I saw SHIMMER Vol 14 match between Kong and Nikki Roxx a while back. ​


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Rated Y2J said:


> *SHIMMER Vol. 28*
> 
> Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Malia Hosaka *3/4 (Pretty funny match)
> 
> Kimberly Kash vs. Melanie Cruise *1/2 (Squash)
> 
> Ashley Lane & Neveah vs. Kacey Diamond & Sassy Stephie **
> 
> Nikki Roxx vs. Wesna Busic ***
> 
> Jessie McKay & Tenille vs. Rain and Jetta **1/2
> 
> Cheerleader Melissa vs. Kellie Skater **1/2 (Melissa *KILLS* Skater)
> 
> Mercedez Martines vs. Cat Power ***
> 
> Allison Danger vs. Nichole Matthews **3/4
> 
> Ayako Hamada vs. Sara Del Rey ****1/4 (Superb match)
> 
> *SHIMMER World Title*
> MsChif vs. Amazing Kong vs. LuFisto ***3/4
> 
> Overall a very enjoyable show for my first Shimmer viewing since I saw SHIMMER Vol 14 match between Kong and Nikki Roxx a while back. ​



If you think that Melissa/Skater match was bad, then you should watch Mercedez Martinez vs Kellie Skater. Let's just say Kenta Kobashi would be proud...


----------



## Rated Y2J

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> If you think that Melissa/Skater match was bad, then you should watch Mercedez Martinez vs Kellie Skater. Let's just say Kenta Kobashi would be proud...


Really? Nice. I'm going to have to check that out pretty soon then.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Rated Y2J said:


> Really? Nice. I'm going to have to check that out pretty soon then.





Spoiler: The remains of Kellie Skater


----------



## Rated Y2J

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Spoiler: The remains of Kellie Skater


Holy crap! *Tries to find the match in Indy media*.

Props to Kellie Skater, though. As I said i've only seen one full Shimmer show and that's the first time i've seen her wrestle, and it looks as if she sure can take a beating.


----------



## musdy

Rated Y2J said:


> *SHIMMER Vol. 28*
> 
> Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Malia Hosaka *3/4 (Pretty funny match)
> 
> Kimberly Kash vs. Melanie Cruise *1/2 (Squash)
> 
> Ashley Lane & Neveah vs. Kacey Diamond & Sassy Stephie **
> 
> Nikki Roxx vs. Wesna Busic ***
> 
> Jessie McKay & Tenille vs. Rain and Jetta **1/2
> 
> Cheerleader Melissa vs. Kellie Skater **1/2 (Melissa *KILLS* Skater)
> 
> Mercedez Martines vs. Cat Power ***
> 
> Allison Danger vs. Nichole Matthews **3/4
> 
> Ayako Hamada vs. Sara Del Rey ****1/4 (Superb match)
> 
> *SHIMMER World Title*
> MsChif vs. Amazing Kong vs. LuFisto ***3/4
> 
> Overall a very enjoyable show for my first Shimmer viewing since I saw SHIMMER Vol 14 match between Kong and Nikki Roxx a while back. ​


Loved this show!!

Finally got Seven & DDT 2010 from Highspots!!


----------



## Platt

I really need to catch up on my Shimmer watching I haven't seen anything since seeing 21/22 live. So much to watch so little time


----------



## lewieG

Rated Y2J said:


> Holy crap! *Tries to find the match in Indy media*.
> 
> Props to Kellie Skater, though. As I said i've only seen one full Shimmer show and that's the first time i've seen her wrestle, and it looks as if she sure can take a beating.


She's one tough girl, she did some shows for my local promotion in 2008, before she went to the US. Really happy for her to be going so well. That photo is brutal.


----------



## Chismo

What are ROH's best matches in these categories, in your opinion?


Best chain wrestling match

Best steel cage match

Best ladder match

Best hardcore match

Best powerhouse match

Best highflying match


----------



## Rickey

*ROH Buffalo Stampede 2*

Delirious vs. Ernesto Osiris - *1.75/5*

10 Minute Hunt
Eddie Edwards vs. Tyson Dux - *2.5/5*

Colt Cabana vs. Shawn Daivari - *2.75/5*

Roderick Strong vs. Pee Wee - *3/5*

The Kings of Wrestling vs. Up In Smoke - *3.5/5*

Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega - *3.5-3.75/5*

The Briscoe Brothers vs. The All Night Express - 3.25/5

Tyler Black vs. Steve Corino - *3.25/5*

Bonus Match - Proving Ground 2009 Night 1
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - *3.75/5*


----------



## Rickey

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII*
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - *3.25/5*

Up In Smoke vs. The All Night Express - *2.75/5*

Austin Aries vs. Delirious - *2.5/5*

2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet
Eddie Edwards vs. Tyson Dux vs. Colt Cabana vs. Shawn Daivari vs. Steve Corino vs. Roderick Strong - *2.75/5*

Pick 6 Challenge Match
(2)Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega - *3.75/5*

ROH World Tag Team Title Match - No Disqualification
The Kings of Wrestling(c) vs. The Briscoes Brothers -*4/5*

ROH World Title Match
Tyler Black(c) vs. Davey Richards - *somewhere about 4.25 and 4.5/5
-------
ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII(Rewatch)
*Recently re-watched the show, half on 3/6/2012 and half on 3/7/2012
1. El Generico vs. Kevin Steen-3.75/5
2. The All Night Express (Rhett Titus & Kenny King) vs. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy)-2.75/5
3. Austin Aries vs. Delirious-2.75/5
4. 2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet: Colt Cabana vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong vs. Tyson Dux vs. Shawn Daivari vs. Steve Corino-3/5
5. Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega-3.5/5
6. ROH World Tag Team Title/No DQ Match: The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe-3.75/5
7. ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards-4/5(I guess, honestly it started to get into overkill territory towards the end)
*
Notes:* Hated how Tyler was treated during his title run, it's not his fault that it took so long for him to get the title and that he had so many title shots. Glad he heeled it up on his last appearance in the company. Also I don't believe their could have been a better/bigger time for Davey to win the title as far as striking when the iron is hot.


----------



## McQueen

JoeRulz said:


> What are ROH's best matches in these categories, in your opinion?



Best chain wrestling match - Pretty much anything with Danielson and a good opponent like for instance McGuinness, KENTA, Strong or Aries. I'll just say Danielson vs Samoa Joe - Midnight Express Reunion because it isn't pimped enough

Best steel cage match - Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe - At Our Best

Best ladder match - As far as I know they've only had 2 and I thought Steenerico/Briscoes Ladder War from MAN UP was pretty much shit (SPOTZ!) everyone else loves it though. Never bothered with the second one. Well there was a Micheal Shane/Paul London Street Fight from Unscripted 2003 that was good.

Best hardcore match - ROH vs CZW 100th show or the Cage of Death at DBD 4

Best powerhouse match - Joe vs Kobashi

Best highflying match - DragonGate 6 man from Supercard of Honor 1


----------



## jawbreaker

London vs. Shane isn't a traditional ladder match, but they used ladders a lot and I fucking love it to death.


----------



## McQueen

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## KingCrash

*wXw – HATE’s Fucking Birthday Party*


2-Face vs. Robert Dreissker - *1/2

Emil Sitoci vs. Mark Haskins - **1/2

Rico Bushido vs. Paul Tracey - **

MASADA vs. Thumbtack Jack - **
*Early in the match Jack suffered a neck injury but continued anyway. Probably not the smartest thing since he then took powerbombs to the concrete floor, brainbusters, etc. He retired (again) after this.*

Jason Hendrix vs. Karsten Beck - **

*wXw World Tag Team Titles*
Oberhausen Terror Corps (Bad Bones & Carnage) vs. 2-Face & Mark Haskins - ***
*They beat the utter hell out of 2-Face, chest was completely red by the end of this.*

*wXw Unified World Title*
Big van Walter vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ***1/2

*Unsanctioned No Rules Match*
HATE vs. Ulf Hermann - DUD
*Ulf kills HATE for what seemed like forever to the point of almost no one caring, and then just out of nowhere HATE hits the worst shining wizard in the history of man and wins.*



*CZW – Live In Germany*


*CZW WIRED Title*
Drew Gulak vs. Rich Swann - *3/4
*Different country, same boring Gulak*

Greg Excellent vs. Jonathan Gresham - *

*CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ***

Devon Moore vs. Sabian - *1/2
*Yeah, out of everyone on Earth these two needed to go to a draw. At least even the drunk German fans can figure out Sabian sucks.*

*German Street Fight*
DJ Hyde vs. Bad Bones - **

MASADA vs. Sami Callihan - **1/2

Drake Younger vs. Nick Gage - **

*CZW World Title*
Jon Moxley vs. Danny Havoc - **1/2

*I don’t know if it was the fact that they’re using someone else besides SMV to tape the shows but the audio was awful and they couldn’t even get the names of the wXw guys right. Didn't help the show that the last three matches felt like the same hardcore brawl. By far the best part of this was the shill for the CZW Wrestling Academy featuring B-Boy & Sabian.
*

​


----------



## McQueen

I'd be interested in seeing BVW vs Sabre Jr.


----------



## musdy

*DDT4 2010*
The Young Bucks vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson ***1/2

The Cutlers vs. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor ***1/4

Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor vs. El Generico & Paul London ***

The Briscoes vs. Akira Tozawa & YAMATO ***1/2

The Young Bucks vs. The Cutlers ***1/2

The Briscoes vs. Peligro Abejas! ***1/4

Brandon Bonham vs. Chris Hero ***1/4

The Young Bucks vs. Peligro Abejas! ***3/4

Solid show from PWG, I am now a huge Yamato fan.


----------



## Burkarl

Just placed my order for the ROH Allied Forces DVD, because of the 2nd disc that features the complete Samoa Joe vs CM Punk trilogy, do any of you guys know if the Allied Forces show is any good? I mean it has a former Spirit Squad member and KOW vs Davey/Daniels as a ME, so it cant be bad.


----------



## KingCrash

Honestly besides the main and maybe Steen/Corino vs. Cole/O'Reilly that show looks terrible. A Mark Briscoe singles match, Metal Master vs. Ricky Reyes, SoJo Bolt vs. Haze & Cabana vs. Andy Ridge. Pass.


----------



## erikstans07

Homicide/Kenny King doesn't sound good? Yeah, I wouldn't buy the DVD either, but you gotta add that to the interesting matches. Also, haha I didn't know Lady JoJo was Sojo Bolt. She's fucking terrible.


----------



## Bubz

SoJo Bolt? as in the black woman who was in TNA for a while? Jesus Christ!


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Young Lions Cup VIII - Night 1*

1. Christian Able vs Sugar Dunkerton
**1/2

2. Brendan Michael Thomas vs Frightmare
**

3. Josh Pain vs Kaio
**

4. Akira Tozawa vs Green Ant
**3/4

5. Chrisjen Hayme vs Amasis
**1/2

6. Johnny Gargano vs Andy Ridge
**3/4

7. Tursas vs Grizzly Redwood
*

8. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Daizee Haze & Sara Del Rey
**3/4

9. Christian Able vs Frightmare vs Kaio vs Akira Tozawa vs Amasis vs Johnny Gargano 
**3/4

Shows like this are why people shit on Chikara.​


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

smitlick said:


> *Chikara - Young Lions Cup VIII - Night 1*
> 
> 1. Christian Able vs Sugar Dunkerton
> **1/2
> 
> 2. Brendan Michael Thomas vs Frightmare
> **
> 
> 3. Josh Pain vs Kaio
> **
> 
> 4. Akira Tozawa vs Green Ant
> **3/4
> 
> 5. Chrisjen Hayme vs Amasis
> **1/2
> 
> 6. Johnny Gargano vs Andy Ridge
> **3/4
> 
> 7. Tursas vs Grizzly Redwood
> *
> 
> 8. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Daizee Haze & Sara Del Rey
> **3/4
> 
> 9. Christian Able vs Frightmare vs Kaio vs Akira Tozawa vs Amasis vs Johnny Gargano
> **3/4
> 
> Shows like this are why people shit on Chikara.​



Yeah, but it's an Indie Rookie tournament. It's bound to be sub-par to kinda bad. 


And I really don't like BMT. Never liked the guy (wrestling wise, I don't know the guy), even at the local shows. I'm surprised you rated his match so high.


Nights Two and Three are much better though.


----------



## Corey

JoeRulz said:


> What are ROH's best matches in these categories, in your opinion?
> 
> 
> Best chain wrestling match
> 
> Best steel cage match
> 
> Best ladder match
> 
> Best hardcore match
> 
> Best powerhouse match
> 
> Best highflying match


I'll give you my list based on what I've actually seen and what comes to mind instantly.

Chain Wrestling = Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness from Weekend of Champions Night 2 or Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli from Northern Navigation, or really just anything involving Danielson, as said before.

Steel Cage Match = ROH vs. CZW from Death Before Dishonor IV, which is Cage of Death. Brutality and entertainment at its finest with an awesome feud to back it up. But if you're looking for a traditional steel cage match I'd say BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs from Supercard of Honor II. Awesome stuff.

Ladder Match = Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Briscoes from Man Up. One of my all time favorite ROH matches. Crazy shit all the way through.

Hardcore Match = ROH vs. CZW Street Fight from the 100th Show or CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. BJ Whitmer & Dan Maff Chicago Street Fight from Death Before Dishonor II Night 2.

Powerhouse Match = Joe vs. Kobashi. Two more I'd throw out is Morishima vs. Shingo from Good Times, Great Memories and Morishima vs. Brent Albright from Death Before Dishonor V Night 2

Highflying Match = Dragon Gate 6 man from Supercard of Honor


----------



## SHIRLEY

My Black Friday order finally came this morning, ripped to pieces and repackaged by the Postal dudes.

I don't know why ROH insist on using the shittest envelopes in the known universe. I mustn't be the only person who's sick of hoovering up The Dreaded Fluff, after I open a package from them. 

This time, to make things worse, I got an airtight polythene bag full of the _that_ fluff and DVDs. Which went KA-BOOM! as I opened it.


----------



## F5uits

Seconded for Morishima vs. Shingo for best powerhouse match, every minute of that match is a different kind of awesome. It's really overlooked in the grand scheme of things for various reasons.

Another Danielson match I'd throw out there for best technical match is against Aries at Take No Prisoners '08. It's probably my favorite match of theirs, and it's an extremely tight and well put together technical match, and it's probably one of their shortest, which is surprising with how good it is.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah Morishima vs Shingo was a pretty good match, didn't think about that till after I posted. And completely spaced on Jacobs/Whitmers cage match which was in fact better than the match I listed.


----------



## Burkarl

KingCrash said:


> Honestly besides the main and maybe Steen/Corino vs. Cole/O'Reilly that show looks terrible. A Mark Briscoe singles match, Metal Master vs. Ricky Reyes, SoJo Bolt vs. Haze & Cabana vs. Andy Ridge. Pass.





erikstans07 said:


> Homicide/Kenny King doesn't sound good? Yeah, I wouldn't buy the DVD either, but you gotta add that to the interesting matches. Also, haha I didn't know Lady JoJo was Sojo Bolt. She's fucking terrible.


Thanks for the feedback guys, but i think i will buy the DVD anyway. Mainly because i really want the Samoa Joe vs CM Punk bonus disc. One of the best feuds match-wise in ROH.


----------



## The REAL MP

SOTF preorder is up. Pretty fast work on that one.

Best of Nigel McGuinness is the bonus disc. Some good stuff on there that most of you probably already have. I don't have the Generico match from Age of Insanity, which I thought was awesome, so that's nice.


----------



## McQueen

Wasn't that Cabana/Ridge match from Allied Forces getting huge raves from the people who saw it live?


----------



## Corey

Wow, looks like this year's Survival of the Fittest will be the first one I ever watch. Huge props to ROH, as just about all of the matches on the Best of Nigel McGuinness disc are from shows that are OOP. I have a grand total of one of them already on DVD.

*Disc 2- The Best of Nigel McGuinness*
1. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness- Undeniable 10/6/07
2. Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries- Rising Above 12/29/07
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson- 6th Anniversary Show 2/23/08
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen- Northern Navigation 7/25/08
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico- Age of Insanity 8/15/06
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong- Driven 2008 9/19/08
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji- Final Battle 2008 12/27/08


----------



## McQueen

Oh my that is a hell of a show.


----------



## Platt

GET FREE RING OF HONOR DVD’S DURING THE HOLIDAY SHOPPING SEASON

Here at Ring of Honor we continue to pass along the savings with our latest “Holiday Sale” exclusively at ROHWrestling.com with the return of the Buy 3, Get 2 Free Sale on all ROH DVD’s. It’s very simple:

- BUY 3 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 2 FREE (a total of 5 DVD’s)

- BUY 6 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 4 FREE (a total of 10 DVD’s)

- BUY 9 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 6 FREE (a total of 15 DVD’s)

- BUY 12 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 8 FREE (a total of 20 DVD’s)

Just add your Ring of Honor DVD’s to the “Cart”. Once you add 5, 10, 15, or 20 DVD’s it will automatically deduct your savings from the total price. You will receive (2) free Ring of Honor DVD’s for every (3) that you purchase.

All DVD’s listed here at ROHWrestling.com under Ring of Honor DVD’s are included in this offer. Non ROH DVD’s are not included.

$5 OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS

Tickets for the upcoming live Ring of Honor events listed below are now on sale for $5 off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don’t need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-12/17 Plymouth, MA
-1/14 Richmond, VA
-1/15 Charlotte, NC
-1/21 Philadelphia, PA
-1/22 Philadelphia, PA
-2/25 Dayton, OH
-2/26 Chicago Ridge, IL
-5/6 Dearborn, MI
-5/7 Toronto, Ontario

*To order tickets for any upcoming Ring of Honor show click here.

**For more information on all upcoming live events click here.

There is no shipping charge on tickets order ay ROHWrestling.com. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, December 13th at 10 AM EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD’s are now available to order in the ROH Store at www.rohstore.com:

Survival of the Fittest 2010- Dearborn, MI 11/12/10 (2 Disc Set-Preorder)

This title is scheduled to begin shipping on December 20th!!!

Disc 1- Survival of the Fittest 2010
1. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Colt Cabana vs. Rhett Titus
2. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Grizzly Redwoo
3. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Kevin Steen vs. Kyle O’Reilly
4. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Steve Corino vs. Adam Cole
5. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Chris Hero vs. Eddie Edwards
6. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Kenny King vs. El Generico
7. Trial Series Match #3: Andy “Ridge Leg” Ridge vs. Homicide
8. Christopher Daniels and Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth (ROH World Champion Roderick Strong, Michael Elgin & Zach Gowen w/ Truth Martini)
9. Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match Finals: Features the winners of the six qualifying matches

Disc 2- The Best of Nigel McGuinness
1. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness- Undeniable 10/6/07
2. Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries- Rising Above 12/29/07
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson- 6th Anniversary Show 2/23/08
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen- Northern Navigation 7/25/08
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico- Age of Insanity 8/15/06
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong- Driven 2008 9/19/08
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji- Final Battle 2008 12/27/08

Richards Vs. Daniels- Chicago Ridge, IL 10/16/10 (DVD-Preorder)

Ring of Honor returned to the Chicago area featuring a must see main event, six months in the making as “The Fallen Angel” Christopher Daniels finally went one-on-one with Davey Richards. The Kings of Wrestling war with The Briscoe Brothers continued in an Elimination Match; the feud between Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana was settled in an I-Quit Match; plus Homicide vs. Kevin Steen.

1. The All Night Express vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O’Reilly
2. Trial Series- Match #2: Andy “Right Leg” Ridge vs. Ricky Reyes
3. Daizee Haze and Jamilia Craft vs. Lady JoJo and Neveah
4. Kevin Steen vs. Homicide
5. The Metal Master vs. Mike Mondo
6. Non Title Elimination Match: The Kings of Wrestling vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe
7. I-Quit Match: Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana
8. Six Months In The Making: Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels

Allied Forces- Dayton, OH 10/15/10 (2 Disc Set)

The two disc set featuring the entire “Allied Forces” event from Dayton, OH on October 15, 2010 featuring a tremendous match for the World Tag Team Titles as The Kings of Wrestling defend vs. Christopher Daniels and Davey Richards. Included as a special bonus disc is the entire Joe vs. Punk Trilogy feauring all three World Title Matches between Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk from 2004.

Disc 1- Allied Forces- Dayton, OH 10/15/10
1. Mark Briscoe vs. Mike Mondo
2. Daizee Haze vs. Lady JoJo
3. Trial Series Match #1- Andy “Right Leg” Ridge vs. Colt Cabana
4. Kevin Steen and Steve Corino vs. Kyle O’Reilly and Adam Cole
5. The Metal Master vs, Ricky Reyes
6. Jay Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus
7. Kenny King vs. Homicide
8. World Tag Team Title Match: The Kings of Wrestling vs. Davey Richards and Christopher Daniels
DVD Bonus:
- ROH Video Wire 10/20/10

Disc 2- Joe Vs. Punk- The Trilogy
1. ROH World Title Match: Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk- “World Title Classic” Dayton, OH 6/12/04
2. ROH World Title Match: Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk- “Joe vs. Punk” Chicago Ridge, IL 10/16/04
3. ROH World Title Match: Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk- “All Star Extravaganza II” Elizabeth, NJ 12/4/04
*also includes several prematch and post match interviews

Final Battle 2009- New York, NY 12/19/09 (2 Disc Set)

This two disc set includes Final Battle 2009 from New York City and Eye of the Storm 2 from the night before in Manassas, VA. Top matches include Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black for the ROH World Title; The American Wolves vs. The Briscoe for the Tag Titles; plus more.

Disc 1:
1. PICK 6 FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL MATCH: (1)Claudio Castagnoli vs. Rhett Titus vs. Colt Cabana vs. (6)Kenny Omega
2. Erick Stevens & Bison Smith vs. Delirious & Bobby Dempsey
3. FIGHT WITHOUT HONOR: Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston
4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks
5. PICK 6 SERIES: (4) Roderick Strong vs. Kenny King
6. Rocky Romero vs. Alex Koslov
7. ROH WORLD TAG TITLE MATCH: The American Wolves vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe
8. Jack Evans vs. Teddy Hart

Bonus: Eye of the Storm 2- Manassas, VA 12/18/09
-Adam Pearce & Mat Classic vs. The Set
-Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood

Disc 2:
9. ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH: Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black

Bonus: Eye of the Storm 2- Manassas, VA 12/18/09
-PICK 6 SERIES: (6)Kenny Omega vs. Rhett Titus
-Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Erick Stevens & Bison Smith
-PICK 6 SERIES: (3)Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana
-Austin Aries & Kenny King vs. The Young Bucks
-PICK 6 SERIES: (4)Roderick Strong vs. (5)Tyler Black
-The Briscoes & Rocky Romero vs. The American Wolves & Alex Koslov

SHIMMER Vol. 33 (DVD-Preorder)

This title is scheduled to begin shipping on Monday!!!

1. Rachel Summerlyn & Jessica James vs. Athena & Bonesaw
2. Jamilia Craft vs. Cat Power
3. Allison Danger vs. Leva Bates
4. Taylor Made vs. Melanie Cruise
5. Misaki Ohata vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
6. Serena Deeb vs. Kellie Skater
7. Nevaeh vs. Sara Del Rey
8. Jessie McKay vs. Nicole Matthews
9. No Countout: Ayumi Kurihara vs. Daizee Haze
10. Ayako Hamada vs. Tomoka Nakagawa
11. SHIMMER Title Match: Madison Eagles vs. Cheerleader Melissa

Plus Amber Gertner interviews Nikki Roxx!

Guest Booker with Dutch Mantell (DVD-R)

On January 4, 2009 TNA was to give birth to a new era in professional wrestling. They said they were poised for the relaunch that would reinvent the company. And in doing so, they captured the imagination of the wrestling world.
But what interested us was the creative workings of that company. So we bring you an individual that was on the booking team in TNA from the day Jeff Jarrett pitched him the crazy idea of starting a new company.

Welcome inside TNA. Join Dutch Mantell and explore the TNA before any relaunches and “new directions”. You’ll get the philosophies and experiences of this well-traveled booker, and what he brought to the TNA table.

And while we’re at it, we’ll see what HE would have done on January 4th and where he would have taken the company had he still been booking.

Hogan, Bischoff, Russo, Cornette, Dixie…they’re all here. Join Dutch and relive his TNA years…and rewrite wrestling history!!!


----------



## lewieG

As far as ROH cage matches go, don't pass on Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe from At Our Best, it's absolutely incredible.


----------



## silver kyle

*ROH Supercard of Honor 05/08/2010 (7.5/10) *

The Briscoe Brothers vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus ***1/4

Erick Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood *3/4

Sara Del Ray vs. Awesome Kong **1/2

Christopher Daniels vs. Eddie Edwards ***3/4

Austin Aries vs. Delrious 3/4*

*34th Street Last Man Standing Death Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana ***1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Kings of Wrestling vs. The Motor City Machine Guns ****1/4

*ROH World Championship*
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong ***3/4​
If only they would have given KOW vs. MCMG a clean finish.. such an amazing tag match. Re-match please. Daniels/Edwards surprised the hell outta me. Really enjoyed the back and forth action. My favorite ROH show of the year so far. Haven't seen anything past this event yet though.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Young Lions Cup VIII - Night 2*

1. Skull vs Ophidian
*1/2

2. Cameron Skyy vs Eric Ryan
**3/4

3. Obariyon vs Dustin Rayz
**3/4
Really impressed with Obariyon

4. Mike Sydal vs Keita Yano
**3/4

5. Lince Dorado vs Greg Iron
***

6. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/4

7. The Super Smash Brothers vs 3.0
***1/4

8. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs The House of Truth
***1/2

9. Ophidian vs Cameron Skyy vs Obariyon vs Keita Yano vs Lince Dorado vs Adam Cole
***3/4​


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Caged Rage*

Chris Hero vs. Hallowicked - **3/4

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Rhett Titus - **1/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Nigel McGuinness vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Adam Pearce vs. Delirious - ***
_The birth of the Hangmen 3._

Austin Aries, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross vs. Davey Richards, Jason Blade, & Eddie Edwards - ***3/4
_This came out of nowhere and was all kinds of good. Probably my favorite match of the night. And Eddie looked fuckin ridiculous with his hair like that._

Bryan Danielson vs. PAC - ***1/4

*ROH World Title 3-Way Elimination Match*
Takeshi Morishima(c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright - ***3/4

*Steel Cage Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans - ***1/4

*ROH World Tag Team Title Steel Cage Match*
The Briscoes(c) vs. Kevin Steel & El Generico - ***1/2

*Overall: 7.5/10*​


----------



## SHIRLEY

silver kyle said:


> If only they would have given KOW vs. MCMG a clean finish...


The Red Rooster called up, at the last minute, and told ROH that TNA had changed their mind and that the Guns couldn't lose. Which led to that horrible finish that nearly turned the crowd against the Briscoes.

Could have been MOTY with a decent finish.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Shirley Crabtree said:


> The Red Rooster called up, at the last minute, and told ROH that TNA had changed their mind and that the Guns couldn't lose. Which led to that horrible finish that nearly turned the crowd against the Briscoes.
> 
> Could have been MOTY with a decent finish.


That's fucked up. TNA's afraid of an ROH team beating the Machine Guns?


I wish they cared THIS much about them a few years ago, when they were jobbing to MEM and 3D all the time.


----------



## seabs

*I actually wasn't bothered by the no finish in Kings/Guns. There was no need for the team who were about to win their tag belts do a job to an Indy team. Instead it added another chapter to the Kings/Briscoes story and left a rematch with not only KOW but Briscoes too. *


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

KOW should have gotten a chickenshit victory then. Instead, we had to settle with the match being the Mind Games of the indies.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

DGUSA sales

We have a special FREE SHIPPING offer exclusively for readers of this newsletter. You will not find this offer anywhere else. Put the code "Doi" in the special instructions if your order is over $50 in the United States or $75 internationally and we will refund your entire shipping cost. You will initially be charged, but if your order qualifies and you give the code "Doi" you will get a full refund on shipping. This includes tickets, DVDs, shirts, gear, anything we offer!!! The code expires this Monday, Dec. 13th at midnight EST.

Your last chance to save 25% on DGUSA DVDs, shirts & hats expires for good this Monday night, Dec. 13th. This is the last time we will offer a % off sale this big for months, if not for a year. No codes are needed. Everything is already marked down. We want to thank you for a great holiday season. "Enter The Dragon" featuring Bryan Danielson vs. Shingo match of the year candidate has become our best selling DVD ever thanks to your support. We greatly appreciate it. You can still get it and all our DVDs for 25% off until this Monday night!!!


----------



## FITZ

Shirley Crabtree said:


> The Red Rooster called up, at the last minute, and told ROH that TNA had changed their mind and that the Guns couldn't lose. Which led to that horrible finish that nearly turned the crowd against the Briscoes.
> 
> Could have been MOTY with a decent finish.


The crowd did turn on the Briscoes. They just kept the music on and really loud. I was there and I took part in the "Fuck the Briscoes" chant along with many other people. 

Looking back now it was still a great match and the finish doesn't bother me all that much. I still loved the match. One of my favorite live matches.


PWG Titannica

Brandon Bonham vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson 
***1/4*


Brandon Gatson vs. Ryan Taylor 
****1/2*

The Cutler Bros. vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson 
*****

El Generico vs. Paul London 
I fell asleep like 2 minutes into it and I woke up for the last 2 minutes. From what I saw the first 2 minutes were bad and the last 2 were good.

Joey Ryan vs. Christina Von Eerie 
***3/4*

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match
Davey Richards(c) vs. Roderick Strong
*****1/4*

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match
The Young Bucks(c) vs. The Briscoe Brothers 
****3/4*​Another great show from PWG.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Champions Challenge*

*1. Bonus Match*
Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen
***

*2. Bonus Match*
Alex Payne vs Mark Briscoe
**

*3. Bonus Match - 8 Man Elimination Match*
Claudio Castagnoli, Jimmy Rave, Ernie Osiris & Prince Nana vs Brent Albright, Grizzly Redwood, Colt Cabana & Necro Butcher
**3/4

4. Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs Colt Cabana & El Generico
***
Nice to see Kevin Kelly is on commentary.

5. The Dark City Fight Club vs The Bravado Brothers
**

6. The Briscoe Brothers vs The Embassy
*1/4

7. Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen
***3/4

8. Bobby Dempsey & Cedric Alexander vs Caleb Konley & Jake Manning
*

9. The Kings of Wrestling vs The Set
*

10. Steve Corino vs Jeff Early
1/2

11. Roderick Strong vs Steve Corino
N/A

12. Tyler Black vs Eddie Edwards
***1/2-***3/4​


----------



## FITZ

Why no rating for Strong/Corino?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

TaylorFitz said:


> The crowd did turn on the Briscoes. They just kept the music on and really loud. I was there and I took part in the "Fuck the Briscoes" chant along with many other people.
> 
> Looking back now it was still a great match and the finish doesn't bother me all that much. I still loved the match. One of my favorite live matches.
> 
> 
> PWG Titannica
> 
> Brandon Bonham vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson
> ***1/4*
> 
> 
> Brandon Gatson vs. Ryan Taylor
> ****1/2*
> 
> The Cutler Bros. vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson
> *****
> 
> El Generico vs. Paul London
> I fell asleep like 2 minutes into it and I woke up for the last 2 minutes. From what I saw the first 2 minutes were bad and the last 2 were good.
> 
> Joey Ryan vs. Christina Von Eerie
> ***3/4*
> 
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match
> Davey Richards(c) vs. Roderick Strong
> *****1/4*
> 
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match
> The Young Bucks(c) vs. The Briscoe Brothers
> ****3/4*​Another great show from PWG.


Good choice on picking up that show.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> Why no rating for Strong/Corino?


That was the show where Roddy ran late for the show and the match basically consisted of him jumping Corino from behind with street clothes on, a ref bump, cabana hits corino with a chain, roddy does a few kicks and pins corino in around a minute or two.


----------



## FITZ

superdupersonic said:


> Good choice on picking up that show.


It was pretty amazing. I got it for $7.50 when Highspots had it on sale. Watching DDT4 now and it's been just as good. I've been loving what PWG has been doing this year, I actually think I have every show this year on DVD up to BOLA.



smitlick said:


> That was the show where Roddy ran late for the show and the match basically consisted of him jumping Corino from behind with street clothes on, a ref bump, cabana hits corino with a chain, roddy does a few kicks and pins corino in around a minute or two.


That would have been a huge disappointment if I bought the DVD and was expecting them to actually have a match.


----------



## silver kyle

*Buffalo Stampede II 06/18/2010 (5.5/10)*

Delirious vs. Ernesto Osiris *1/4
I don't really want to ever see Ernesto wrestle again...

*10 Minute Hunt*
Eddie Edwards vs. Tyson Dux **1/4

Colt Cabana vs. Shawn Daivari **1/4
Cabana can make any match enjoyable. Even if it was a DUD, he could at least make it funny.

Roderick Strong vs. Pee Wee *3/4

The Kings of Wrestling vs. Up In Smoke ***1/2
I really dug this match.

Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega ***1/4

The Briscoe Brothers vs. The All Night Express ***

Tyler Black vs Steve Corino ***1/4
Lol I like Corino on the mic. Anyway, Tyler should have sold his leg a little more near the end.​Overall it's the weakest show from ROH I've seen this year, but considering it came with DBD I can't complain. The first half is crap but the second half was enjoyable and worth the watch.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> That's fucked up. TNA's afraid of an ROH team beating the Machine Guns?
> 
> 
> I wish they cared THIS much about them a few years ago, when they were jobbing to MEM and 3D all the time.


Exactly. It's not good when ROH becomes subservient to TNA's haphazard booking team.



Seabs said:


> *I actually wasn't bothered by the no finish in Kings/Guns. There was no need for the team who were about to win their tag belts do a job to an Indy team.*


It's true that you wouldn't expect them to lose (as champions-in-waiting) but the problem was that TNA only decided to throw the belts on the Guns, randomly, at the last minute and thus hastily went back on their original agreement with ROH.

You always hear stories, like that, about the unprofessional-ness and disorganisation of the TNA office.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Young Lions Cup VIII - Night 3*

1. Akira Tozawa vs Hallowicked
***

2. Mike Sydal vs Obariyon
**3/4

3. Green Ant vs Keita Yano
**3/4

4. Tursas vs Greg Iron
*

5. The House of Truth vs 3.0
***

*6. 30 Man Countdown Showdown Battle Royal*
Colin Delaney vs Player Dos vs Ophidian vs Cheech Hernandez vs STIGMA vs Vin Gerard vs Amasis vs Grizzly Redwood vs Sugar Dunkerton vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Ultramantis Black vs Vokoder vs Brodie Lee vs Fire Ant vs Jigsaw vs Sara Del Rey vs Icarus vs Delirious vs Equinox vs Soldier Ant vs Steve "Turtle" Weiner vs Daizee Haze vs Jervis Cottonbelly vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Shane Matthews vs Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield vs Mike Quackenbush vs Scott Parker vs Johnny Gargano
**3/4

*7. Young Lions Cup Match*
Frightmare vs Lince Dorado
***1/2​


----------



## FITZ

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Exactly. It's not good when ROH becomes subservient to TNA's haphazard booking team.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true that you wouldn't expect them to lose (as champions-in-waiting) but the problem was that TNA only decided to throw the belts on the Guns, randomly, at the last minute and thus hastily went back on their original agreement with ROH.
> 
> You always hear stories, like that, about the unprofessional-ness and disorganisation of the TNA office.


I can still understand why TNA wouldn't want their champions or soon to be champions to lose cleanly to the tag champions of a "lesser" promotion.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'd love to put a move (moves, tbh) on her.

Jesus christ dude.


----------



## musdy

Whoa.


----------



## antoniomare007

damn, who's that?


----------



## Emperor DC

Reby Sky.

She does interviewing and voiceover for Lucha Libre USA.

That picture is not even halfway the hottest of her.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Emperor DC said:


> I'd love to put a move (moves, tbh) on her.
> 
> Jesus christ dude.


:faint:

She an awesome interviewer too, judging by youtube.


----------



## Dug2356

Does she come with the Shirt ?

Ahh gotta love the olddie jokes


----------



## SHIRLEY

...aaaand apparently she has her clit pierced!

:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Emperor DC

Shirley Crabtree said:


> ...aaaand apparently she has her clit pierced!
> 
> :faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


...aaaand apparently bisexual too.

:faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Tarfu

Indy virgins going nuts over a bisexual pierced girl in an ROH-shirt.

All we need is a dark basement. :argh:


----------



## KaijuFan

She hates Boston so automatically she's indy trash.


----------



## FITZ

KaijuFan said:


> She hates Boston so automatically she's indy trash.


No disrespect, ok disrespect fully intended, that makes her even hotter.


----------



## McQueen

Am I in the right thread?

...yeah I am.


----------



## FITZ

McQueen said:


> Am I in the right thread?
> 
> ...yeah I am.



Just to make things more confusing.....

9.5/10


----------



## McQueen

From that picture i'd only go 8/10. Out of Ten Ratings are serious business.


----------



## FITZ

McQueen said:


> From that picture i'd only go 8/10. Out of Ten Ratings are serious business.



Much more serious than Stars.


----------



## Emperor DC

McQueen said:


> From that picture i'd only go 8/10. Out of Ten Ratings are serious business.


There's much more where that came from, on Facebook to be exact.

Not that I'm stalking her, but you know, I like to keep up to date with who is interviewing on professional wrestling shows that only air in a country I don't live in.


----------



## SHIRLEY

She's also legit crazy. Another box ticked.


----------



## lewieG

Well, this isn't exactly what I expected to be going on in here.


----------



## will94

Didn't she show up at EVOLVE 6? And if you went you had a chance to meet her?


----------



## McQueen

Is she a ring rat or something?


----------



## KingCrash

Wasn't she in Playboy or something?

Oh, and the always classy New Jersey fans only had nice things to say to her at Evolve such as "Show us you cum dumpster" and "Hey whore, I got a mic you can talk into".


----------



## McQueen

New Jersey, classy.


----------



## -Mystery-




----------



## antoniomare007

> Oh, and the always classy New Jersey fans only had nice things to say to her at Evolve such as "Show us you cum dumpster" and "Hey whore, I got a mic you can talk into".


:lmao 


wait...now who's that on Mystery's sig??


----------



## Emperor DC

sup bro?


----------



## Tarfu

The things I would do to Becky... at least to the pre-Cookie one, now she's a legit crack whore. That's not too bad either.


----------



## Platt

Two weeks and still no sign of my Evolve or ROH Black Friday orders, not happy.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Platt said:


> Two weeks and still no sign of my Evolve or ROH Black Friday orders, not happy.


I feel your pain. Mine took ages but, as I said earlier in the thread, it was damaged so that explained it.

Two weeks is waaaay to long to wait. It really shouldn't take any more than 4 days, other than the fact that customs don't like big parcels.


----------



## Platt

It isn't really that big a parcel it's only 2 DVD's and 2 shirts. ROH have just pissed me off in general with Black Friday this year first they cancel 2 of my orders then the one the do send is taking ages.


----------



## smitlick

Thats weird. My Black Friday order only took like a week to get to Australia.


----------



## -Mystery-

antoniomare007 said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> wait...now who's that on Mystery's sig??


Shay Maria.


----------



## brandeito

if ant one cares the results from cage of death thus far are: just a side note the attendance is said to be 1500 another note is rob naylor commentated on a couple matches

1six way qualifying match for best of best akuma beat gresham, colon ruckus mcbride and swann
Then greg excellent came out and piledrove his mother
2 robert anthony beat sami callihan for a number one contendership for the czw championship
3 adam cole beat ar fox to retain his championship,
4 tyler veritas came out and took his title oppurtunity on cole, but lost
5 then phillys most wanted beat the orsian portal for the czw tag team titles with a hilarious part in the match, and the briscoes returned and challenged them next month
6 jon moxley beat homicide for the czw title, and brodie lee returned and booted moxley in the face
7 Miyamoto beat gage for the ultraviolent title, with the hightlights of the match being cage throwing miyamoto off the balcony,and miyamoto hittinh a moonsault on cage on a 20 foot ladder


----------



## silver kyle

*Death Before Dishonor VIII 06/19/2010 (8.5/10)*

El Generico vs. Kevin Steen ***1/2
Both should have shown a little more intensity and hatred. Generico looked to the crowd for too much attention, but this actually doesn't bother me too much since he ended up losing, and also adopted the darker Generico gimmick that doesn't even acknowledge the crowd. 

The All Night Express vs. Up in Smoke **3/4

Austin Aries vs. Delirious **1/2

*2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet*
Eddie Edwards vs. Colt Cabana vs. Roderick Strong vs. Shawn Daivari vs. Steve Corino vs. Tyson Dux **3/4

*Pick 6 Challenge Match*
Christohper Daniels vs. Kenny Omega ****

*World Tag Team No Disqualification Title Match*
Kings of Wrestling vs. the Briscoe Brothers ****
I certainly felt the hate in this one.

*ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards ****1/4-****1/2
Match was on the way to Best Match of the Year.. and then Shane fucking shows up. The match kind of loses its edge after this, and I felt as if everything just slows down a little from here. They kind of bring it back near the end, but I didn't like how Tyler just picks up Davey and finishes him off. What the point in taking down his knee pad if he didn't use his knee? Anyway, still REALLY fucking good, although I feel we were cheated of something that could have been a little more. Gonna need a re-watch to really grasp everything in this match. 

Really enjoyed how both men couldn't believe they were still fighting, and Tyler did a fantastic job of making it seem like there was nothing he could do to keep put Davey away. And even though I didn't like Shane showing up, I did like his demeanor, it was like he had just gone threw hell with the Briscoe brothers and wanted to leash out on the closest enemy at the time.

Best ROH show of the year I'd say. A touch better than Supercard of Honor.​


----------



## SHIRLEY

Platt said:


> It isn't really that big a parcel it's only 2 DVD's and 2 shirts. ROH have just pissed me off in general with Black Friday this year first they cancel 2 of my orders then the one the do send is taking ages.


Yeah, it's annoying when you're actively trying to financially support the company and then you end up feeling ripped off.

If any other business sent me a damaged package, or took two weeks to deliver, I wouldn't buy from them again.


----------



## TheAce

> Yeah, it's annoying when you're actively trying to financially support the company and then you end up feeling ripped off.
> 
> If any other business sent me a damaged package, or took two weeks to deliver, I wouldn't buy from them again.


Honestly, I've had so many bad experiences with them on a sales level and on a customer service level, that even though I still like the wrestling i will never support them financially with the exception of iPPVs. At least for awhile.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Tag Wars 2010*

*1. Bonus Match*
Delirious vs Sonjay Dutt
***

*2. Bonus Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs Aaron Scott
*1/2

*3. Bonus Match*
The American Wolves vs Up In Smoke
*3/4

4. El Generico vs Erick Stevens
**3/4

5. Bobby Dempsey vs Steve Corino
*1/2

6. Grizzly Redwood vs Necro Butcher
*1/4

7. Colt Cabana vs Eddie Edwards
**3/4

8. The Bravado Brothers & Cedric Alexander vs Caleb Konley, Jake Manning & Marker Dillinger
**

9. Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong
***1/4-***1/2

*10. ROH World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs The Dark City Fight Club vs Rhett Titus & Kenny King vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4

11. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black
****1/4​


----------



## Rated Y2J

Just recieved Curse of Guerrilla Island, Best of Samoa Joe (ROH), Best of CM Punk. Vol 3 and Speed of Sound through the post about an hour ago. 

Only dvds im waiting for now are Seven and As The Worm Turns. Hopefully they'll arrive pretty soon.


----------



## Platt

Christmas is less than 2 weeks away. There is still time to place your order at ROHWrestling.com and get it in time for the holiday season. This week you can save 20% Off Your Order on almost all items listed in the ROH Online Store. Details are below.

To get 20% Off Your Order just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
2) Enter the coupon code: holiday into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

**Tickets for the following events are NOT included in this sale and can’t be discounted: “Final Battle 2010″ New York, NY 12/18/10, Atlanta, GA on 4/1/10 and 4/2/10, and Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11.
*** DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates can NOT discounted.

Offer ends on Thursday, December 16th at Noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohstore.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## thephenomenalone

I think I'll take advantage of this 20% off sale to pick up the new Shimmer show


----------



## ECW fan

I took advantage of the 20% off sale and ordered Richards vs. Daniels.


----------



## Cleavage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p_FnxPw4Vw&feature=sub

RODERICK OF HONOR


----------



## KingKicks

^ Love the Generico bit at the end.


----------



## smitlick

Smart Mark have a spend $60 and get 20% off sale. 

Picked up
Chikara - Scornucopia
Chikara - The Germans
CZW - TOD vs Gorefest
CZW - Night of Infamy 9


*PWG - Battle of Los Angeles 2010 - Night 1*

1. Matt Jackson vs Nick Jackson
N/A

2. The Young Bucks vs The Cutler Brothers
***1/4

3. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor
**3/4

4. Chuck Taylor vs Joey Ryan
***

5. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
**1/2

6. Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet
***3/4

7. Austin Aries vs Rocky Romero
***

8. Brandon Bonham vs Brian Cage
**3/4

9. El Generico vs Akira Tozawa
***1/4

10. Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero
***1/2


*PWG - Battle of Los Angeles 2010 - Night 2*

1. Austin Aries vs Joey Ryan
***1/4

2. Claudio Castagnoli vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

3. Brandon Bonham vs Brandon Gatson
**

4. Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero
****1/4

5. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
***

6. Brandon Gatson vs Chris Hero
**3/4

7. Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet & Rocky Romero vs Brian Cage, Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor
***1/2

*8. PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
El Generico & Paul London vs The Cutler Brothers
***

*9. BOLA 2010 Final Match*
Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
***​


----------



## FITZ

I'm really curious to see what you think about Night of Infamy 9. When watching it just keep in mind that me and my friends brought the Dora Doll.


----------



## KingCrash

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm really curious to see what you think about Night of Infamy 9. When watching it just keep in mind that me and my friends brought the Dora Doll.


All I can say about Night of Infamy so far is I can't describe what happened with the Portal-Runaways match, but the crowd loved it at the end.


----------



## FITZ

KingCrash said:


> All I can say about Night of Infamy so far is I can't describe what happened with the Portal-Runaways match, but the crowd loved it at the end.


That was amazing. One of the more surreal moments as a wrestling fan. When the match was over I wasn't actually sure if the whole thing just happened or if it was some kind of bizarre dream. 

I loved it.


----------



## NORCAL TV

The DJ Rizz Memorial Cup was bananas! I got it from highspots a few months back. The $$$ from it goes to help the family of young Jay "DJ Rizz" Smith ... Really solid workers in the tournament I highly recommend it to all


----------



## NORCAL TV

on an added note the DJ Rizz dvd features Lars Frederickson of RANCID & JCW Referee Kevil Gill on playbyplay


----------



## KingCrash

NORCAL TV said:


> on an added note the DJ Rizz dvd features Lars Frederickson of RANCID & JCW Referee Kevil Gill on playbyplay



You mean THE Kevin Gill?! JCW's Kevin Gill? 

Probably not a good sign when you're shilling and you tell who's on commentary instead of who's wrestling on the show.


----------



## jawbreaker

TaylorFitz said:


> That was amazing. One of the more surreal moments as a wrestling fan. When the match was over I wasn't actually sure if the whole thing just happened or if it was some kind of bizarre dream.
> 
> I loved it.


Explain better what happened please, because I don't want to watch a CZW match.


----------



## FITZ

The Portal did their hypnotism thing on their opponents and then they did it to the locker room. What followed was a 5 minute dance routine involving a ton of CZW wrestlers and everyone in the match. When the Portal "broke the spell" they hit their finisher right away and won. I've never taken acid before but that has to be what an acid trip is like.


----------



## Meteora2004

Speaking of CZW, Cage of Death was fun as shit and by far the better show of the doubleheader this past Saturday, even though the JAPW show did have some really good stuff on it. I guess I caught the company on a good night wrestling-wise (I don't really follow them), as a lot of people who went are saying it was one of the best shows they've had in a long time. If anyone's interested, I've posted some pictures here.

I read elsewhere that Jun Kasai is scheduled for a non-tournament match at Best of the Best in April, and if that's made official, I don't see how I can turn down the opportunity to see the Crazy Monkey live.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'm still refusing to watch the utter shit that is CZW.


----------



## smitlick

Emperor DC said:


> I'm still refusing to watch the utter shit that is CZW.


I've mentioned it before but if you pick and choose matches some of CZW isn't that bad. Adam Cole usually has some decent stuff but the shit usually outweighs the good which hurts them.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

So do we review just Indy DVDs in this thread or also any Indy shows and matches too just like the WWE and TNA threads?


----------



## McQueen

Whatever works. This thread was around way before the WWE one anyways, they copied us.


----------



## smitlick

Extreme Angel said:


> So do we review just Indy DVDs in this thread or also any Indy shows and matches too just like the WWE and TNA threads?


Or if you look back a few pages (or onto the previous thread) we just generally chat between ourselves about random things like Erick Stevens looking ridiculous.


----------



## McQueen

I had no idea he went on a crazy bodybuilding kick until someone posted that.


----------



## Platt

Post reviews of whatever you like shows, matches, DVDs etc etc plus any general indy chat. No fixed rules on what goes in here.


----------



## McQueen

The only rule is i'm still the man around here even if Platt did take away my ModBar.


----------



## Platt

Well that goes without saying.


----------



## McQueen

Let me go ban people in the TNA section that piss me off, so everyone but M.S.I.I.


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> The only rule is i'm still the man around here even if Platt did take away my ModBar.


I like that your the man around here even though you seem to not actually watch Indy DVDs anymore..



Oh and i finished the Sean Waltman YouShoot yesterday. First Kayfabe Commentary DVD i've bought and beside the shitty DVD printing and average looking cover art the shoot was really good. Waltman was really good and spurting out that Lilian Garcia had a huge bush was hilarious.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah i've been watching mostly old territory stuff. Need to watch DBD 8 though, probably will sometime this week before the PPV.


----------



## antoniomare007

McQueen said:


> The only rule is i'm still the granpa around here even if Platt did take away my ModBar.


fixed :side:


----------



## McQueen

Back in my day we respected our forum elders... except Spartanlax. 

LOL at Waltman and Garcia's bush. Need to hear this story.


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> Back in my day we respected our forum elders... except Spartanlax.
> 
> LOL at Waltman and Garcia's bush. Need to hear this story.


Apparently he didn't do her. He'd just heard about it from all of the Gossip/Divas. He also mentions making around $250,000 from the sex tape with Chyna and goes into his suicide attempt. Goes over 2 hrs and definitely worth a watch/listen.


----------



## peep4life

Waltman was pretty funny and candid on the podcast he did with colt, im sure the shoot is more of the same


----------



## McQueen

Yeah might check that out. Waltman's been around forever so i'm sure he has some interesting stories.


----------



## antoniomare007

wich one is better, Waltman's Youshoot or him and Nash being pissed drunk and crying like little bitches?


----------



## smitlick

antoniomare007 said:


> wich one is better, Waltman's Youshoot or him and Nash being pissed drunk and crying like little bitches?


The Waltman YouShoot but I've only caught the first hour of the Face Off and its not awful though.


----------



## -Mystery-

So I'm getting rid of DVD collection. Only gonna ship to the US though. Sorry.

*TNA*
Victory Road 2004
Turning Point 2004
Lockdown 2005
Final Resolution 2005
Bound For Glory 2005
Turning Point 2006
Genesis 2006
Bound For Glory 2006
Lockdown 2006
Against All Odds 2006
Final Resolution 2006
No Surrender 2007
Victory Road 2007
Bound For Glory 2007
Hard Justice 2007
Slammiversary 2007
Lockdown 2007
Destination X 2007
Final Resolution 2007
Best of Styles Vol. 1
Best of Christopher Daniels
Best of Samoa Joe
Best of Raven
Best of Jeff Hardy
Best of Abyss
Best of Tag Team Vol. 1
Best of X-Division Vol. 1
Best of Bloodiest Brawls Vol. 1

*PWG*
Beyond The Thunderdome
Hollywood Globetrotters
Enchantment Under The Sea
All Star Weekend V Nights 1 & 2
70|30
Album of the Year
Roger Dorn Night
DDT 4 2007 Night 1 & 2
Giant Size Annual #4

*ROH*
Death Before Dishonor II Part 1
All Star Extravaganza II
Final Battle 2006
Fifth Year Festival (All shows)
All Star Extravaganza III
Supercard of Honor II
Battle of St. Paul
Good Times, Great Memories
Respect is Earned (Original cardboard case)
Driven (Original cardboard case)
Live in Tokyo or Osaka (can't remember - might be both though)
Death Before Dishonor V Nights 1 & 2
Manhatten Mayhem II
Man Up (Original cardboard case)
Undeniable
Glory By Honor VI Nights 1 & 2
Rising Above
Final Battle 2007
Eye of the Storm
6th Anniversary Show
Double Feature
Dragon Gate Challenge II
Supercard of Honor III

I've got all the FIP shows too minus a few, can't remember which ones off top of my head.

Let me know if you fine fellas have any interest in anything listed above cause I'm about to toss everything on eBay when I get home from college on Friday.


----------



## seancarleton77

Waltman's solo shoot is supposed to be brutally honest, which is unique in these shoots.


----------



## antoniomare007

just watched it, it's an awesome interview.


----------



## will94

-Mystery- said:


> So I'm getting rid of DVD collection. Only gonna ship to the US though. Sorry.
> 
> *ROH*
> Rising Above
> Eye of the Storm
> Double Feature
> Dragon Gate Challenge II
> Supercard of Honor III
> 
> Let me know if you fine fellas have any interest in anything listed above cause I'm about to toss everything on eBay when I get home from college on Friday.


I'd be interested in the above Mystery, wouldn't be able to pay until next week though. Shoot me a PM if you're willing to sell to me.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Eye To Eye*

1. Delirious vs Equinox
**1/2

2. F.I.S.T. vs Da Soul Touchaz
***
Da Soul Touchaz may be the coolest trio ever. Don't know why but i really like them.

3. Brodie Lee vs Helios
**

4. The UnStable vs Incoherence vs The Osirian Portal vs Obariyon & Kodama
**3/4

5. Pinkie Sanchez vs Eddie Kingston
**3/4

6. Tim Donst & Lince Dorado vs Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw
***

7. Manami Toyota vs Daizee Haze
***1/2

*8. Campeonatos de Parejas Match*
Ares & Claudio Castagnoli vs 3.0
***1/2​


----------



## lewieG

Bought Driven and Man Up yesterday for a total of $18. Probably the best value wrestling purchase I've ever made, so keen to see these shows.


----------



## calbucfan1

I am looking to unload some of my ROH dvd’s they are copied from my friend’s original discs but play as if they were the originals. Here is what I got, some are two discs. Let me know if you are interested.

One year Anniversary
Expect the unexpected
Night of champions
Night of grudges
Wrestlerave 2003
Death Before Dishonor 2003
Glory By Honor 2
The conclusion
ROH World Title Classic
Scramble Cage Melee
Punk vs Joe 2
Death Before Dishonor 2
All Star Extravaganza 2
Death Before Dishonor 3
Sign of Dishonor
Escape from NY
Fate of an Angel
The Homecoming
Steel Cage Warfare
Death before Dishonor 4


----------



## smitlick

Picked up 
Shimmer Vol 33
ROH - Richards vs Daniels
ROH - Survival of the Fittest 2010 (Really wanted to see Generico/Nigel & Strong/Nigel)


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

> Roger Dorn Night
> DDT 4 2007 Night 1 & 2


I'll give you $10 total for these.


----------



## Emperor DC

You know that hot chick we discussed a few pages back?

Turns out her pussy is named The Miz.

Awesome.


----------



## antoniomare007

Did you guys listen to the Briscoe's interview with Bryan Alvarez (is for free ar f4wonline). Shit was funny as hell.


----------



## seancarleton77

antoniomare007 said:


> Did you guys listen to the Briscoe's interview with Bryan Alvarez (is for free ar f4wonline). Shit was funny as hell.


That it is. I love them crazy ass Bricoes. Enjoy!

http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/18717/


----------



## Caponex75

Someone needs to rate that. Should not be listened near children.


----------



## Bubz

Briscoes are awesome lol.

On another note, i really like ROH's covers recently.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Through Savage Progress Cuts The Jungle Line*

1. 3.0 & Soldier Ant vs F.I.S.T.
***1/4

2. Hallowicked vs UltraMantis Black
**

3. The Osirian Portal vs Delirious & Daizee Haze
***1/4

4. Da Soul Touchaz vs Tursas, Lince Dorado & Tim Donst
***1/4

5. Ares vs Eddie Kingston
**3/4

6. Equinox, Jigsaw & Helios vs The UnStable
***

*7. Young Lions Cup Match*
Frightmare vs Pinkie Sanchez
***

8. Mike Quackenbush & Manami Toyota vs Claudio Castagnoli & Sara Del Rey
****​


----------



## smitlick

*AAW - Defining Moment: Fade To Black*

1. Juice Robinson vs Chris Hall
DUD

2. The Chan Clan vs Aeroform
**

3. Larry Sweeney vs Krotch
*1/2

*4. AAW Heritage Title Match*
Arik Cannon vs Samuray Del Sol
*3/4

*5. AAW Heritage Title Match*
Arik Cannon vs Shane Hollister
N/A

6. Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano & Danny Duggan vs Zero Gravity & Trik Davis
***1/4

7. Darin Corbin vs Dan Lawrence
*3/4

8. Jeff Brooks vs Mason Beck
1/2

*9. AAW Heavyweight Title Match*
Silas Young vs Ricochet
***1/4
Silas has fantastic entrance music.

*10. AAW Tag Team Title Match*
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs The House of Truth 
****​


----------



## musdy

Anybody get their BF order from EVOLVE or DGUSA yet???


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Yeah.


----------



## Platt

Nope not got my evolve yet.


----------



## musdy

Do they ship separately??


----------



## erikstans07

musdy said:


> Do they ship separately??


Yeah DGUSA and Evolve orders are separate.


----------



## Platt

Got my Evolve today.


----------



## musdy

I got my ROH, Highspots and even my PWG orders but nothing from DGUSA or Evolve.


----------



## EA_GUY

I haven't watched much ROH since Supercard of Honor V. The only shows I've seen since are the I-PPVs. I was wondering if there are shows worth picking up.


----------



## smitlick

EA_GUY said:


> I haven't watched much ROH since Supercard of Honor V. The only shows I've seen since are the I-PPVs. I was wondering if there are shows worth picking up.


Tyler Black vs Kevin Steen from Salvation

Havent seen anything else fantastic from ROH in that time.

*CZW - It's Always Bloody In Philadelphia*

1. Alex Colon vs Jonathan Gresham
*1/2

2. Ruckus vs Tyler Veritas
DUD

3. Greg Excellent vs Nick Gage
DUD

4. Sabian vs Amasis vs Rich Swann vs Ryan Slater
**1/2

5. Danny Havoc vs Devon Moore
*

*6. CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Adam Cole vs AR Fox
**3/4

*7. CZW World Heavyweight Title Match*
Jon Moxley vs Robert Anthony
***

8. Sami Callihan vs Homicide
**1/2

*9. Bonus Match*
Tarek The Legend vs American Kickboxer II
DUD​


----------



## jawbreaker

The KOW vs. Young Bucks match from that show was actually better I thought if you can deal with totally dead crowds.


----------



## Rickey

I forgot to ask this before but does anyone know when and why Delirious and the Briscoes changed their themes?(copy write issues?) Gimme Back my Bullets must have stopped being used in 07? 08? 

That's what I get for watching ROH sporadically.


----------



## smitlick

Rickey said:


> I forgot to ask this before but does anyone know when and why Delirious and the Briscoes changed their themes?(copy write issues?) Gimme Back my Bullets must have stopped being used in 07? 08?
> 
> That's what I get for watching ROH sporadically.


Yeah i believe copyright issues as they started on TV.


----------



## musdy

*Seven*
Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs. Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae ***

Brandon Bonham vs. Brian Cage **3/4

Chris Sabin vs. Akira Tozawa ***

Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky ***1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ***1/4

Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero ****1/4

Peligro Abejas! vs. The Cutler Brothers vs. The Young Bucks **** They probably did too much.


*Guerre Sans Frontieres*

The Cutlers & Charles Mercury vs. Los Luchas & Malachi Jackson vs. Johnny Goodtime, Shane Haste & Jerome "LTP" Robinson **3/4

Candice LeRae vs. Christina Von Eerie **1/2

Human Tornado vs. Scott Lost **3/4

Karl Anderson vs. Roderick Strong ****

Naruki Doi vs. Joey Ryan **1/2 Not sure why they matched these two up

El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi ****1/4

Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks vs. CIMA & Motor City Machine Guns ****

Chris Hero (c) vs. Bryan Danielson ***3/4


----------



## EffectRaven

EA_GUY said:


> I haven't watched much ROH since Supercard of Honor V. The only shows I've seen since are the I-PPVs. I was wondering if there are shows worth picking up.


I recommend:

Bluegrass Brawl
Hate: Chapter II 
Salvation
Tag Wars 2010
Richards vs. Daniels

All available now!


----------



## Platt

Once again ROH let themselves down with lazyness when checking their artwork. Just got Allied Forces and the bonus disc with Punk vs Joe they decide to use an image of Joe wearing the Pure title.


----------



## Rickey

smitlick said:


> Yeah i believe copyright issues as they started on TV.


Ah that's right, the tv show. Thanks.


----------



## musdy

> Take advantage of our last big percent off sale of 2010 NOW exclusively at www.ROHWrestling.com.
> 
> 30% Off all in stock merchandise in the ROH Online Store. No discount code is needed for this special offer. All prices have already been marked down from their original list price. This offer is valid on all in stock DVD’s and apparel at www.rohstore.com while supplies last.
> 
> Sale ends Tuesday, December 21st at 4:00 PM. Shipping costs can not be discounted. Not valid on any previously placed orders. Please note that live event tickets, preorders, gift certificates, and subscription packages are NOT included in this offer.


Might pick up some some PWG, SHIMMER & ROH.


----------



## Rickey

^might want to wait until the Christmas/Christmas Eve sale.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Any idea when ROH will put up the pre order for Fate of an Angel 2?
And Dragon Gate will do the same for Untouchable 2010 and Way of the Ronin?

I want to put in some orders (3) soon because of X-Mas.


----------



## KingCrash

I'd say Fate Of An Angel 2 won't be available for preorder until the beginning of next year, no clue on DGUSA's schedule.


----------



## smitlick

Gabe mentioned on Facebook recently that he was watching the proof of Way of the Ronin so i'd say it'd be available for preorder by the end of the year.

*ROH - Fade To Black*

Disc One

- The elevated seating here is really cool. Would be heaps better if ROH could find more places like this venue.

*1. ROH TV Title Match*
Eddie Edwards vs Erick Stevens
**3/4

2. Grizzly Redwood vs Brutal Bob Evans
*

3. Austin Aries vs Kyle O'Reilly
***

*4. First Blood Match*
The Necro Butcher & Shawn Daivari vs Kevin Steen & Steve Corino
**

5. Matt Taven & Sid Reeves vs Kenny King & Rhett Titus
*1/2

6. Mike Bennett vs Roderick Strong
**1/2

*7. ROH Tag Team Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs Colt Cabana & El Generico
***1/4

8. Christopher Daniels vs Tyler Black
***3/4

*9. Bonus Match - Final Battle 2007 - ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs The Briscoe Brothers
****

*10. Bonus Match - ROH on HDNet 25.7.09*
Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson
****1/4

*11. Bonus Match - Bound By Hate*
Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega
***3/4

Disc Two

*12. Bonus Match - Take No Prisoners 2008*
Tyler Black vs Nigel McGuiness
****1/4

*13. Bonus Match - Supercard of Honor III*
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4

*14. Bonus Match - New Horizons*
Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson
****1/2

*15. Bonus Match - Death Before Dishonor VI*
Tyler Black vs Nigel McGuiness vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Bryan Danielson
****

*16. Bonus Match - Driven 2008*
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs Kevin Steen & El Generico
****1/2

The actual show itself was ok. Wouldn't go out of my way to rewatch anything beside Daniels/Black. The bonus matches are great if you haven't seen them already. I'd seen all beside 2.

*ROH - Glory By Honor IX*

1. Kenny King vs Jay Briscoe
***

2. Rhett Titus vs Mark Briscoe
**1/2

3. Erick Stevens & The Necro Butcher vs Grizzly Redwood & Balls Mahoney
*3/4

*4. Double Chain Tag Team Match*
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana
****

*5. ROH TV Title Match*
Eddie Edwards vs Shawn Daivari
**1/2

6. Austin Aries vs Christopher Daniels
***1/4

7. The Kings of Wrestling vs Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin
****

*8. ROH World Title No DQ Match*
Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong
***1/2​


----------



## musdy

Rickey said:


> ^might want to wait until the Christmas/Christmas Eve sale.


I'm not sure I wanna take that chance.


----------



## silver kyle

musdy said:


> I'm not sure I wanna take that chance.


They tend to have sales all the time. Like at least two a month. Wait it out man... wait it out and you'll be all happy when it goes to 40% or something


----------



## silver kyle

Hmmm although it does say it's the last big percent sale of the year... 

Do they normally have something for new year?


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Just ordered Richards v Daniels and Allied Powers, With X-Mas, I've got no idea when I'll get them.
I'm still waiting for Evolve 5 and Enter the Dragon 2010, Sal says E5 was posted 12 days ago.

Can I get opinions on Chi Town Struggle, Destiny, How We Roll and Generation now, I'm going to grab some older DVD's for X-Mas, and my collection starts at Fight of the Century.


----------



## smitlick

The_Real_Deal said:


> Just ordered Richards v Daniels and Allied Powers, With X-Mas, I've got no idea when I'll get them.
> I'm still waiting for Evolve 5 and Enter the Dragon 2010, Sal says E5 was posted 12 days ago.
> 
> Can I get opinions on Chi Town Struggle, Destiny, How We Roll and Generation now, I'm going to grab some older DVD's for X-Mas, and my collection starts at Fight of the Century.


Chi-Town Struggle is pretty shit beside the two main events but i didn't give either over ***3/4. Haven't seen the rest though check out the Official DVD Ratings thread for stars.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Generation Now is a tremendous show.


----------



## Corey

The_Real_Deal said:


> Just ordered Richards v Daniels and Allied Powers, With X-Mas, I've got no idea when I'll get them.
> I'm still waiting for Evolve 5 and Enter the Dragon 2010, Sal says E5 was posted 12 days ago.
> 
> Can I get opinions on Chi Town Struggle, Destiny, How We Roll and Generation now, I'm going to grab some older DVD's for X-Mas, and my collection starts at Fight of the Century.


I've only seen Chi-Town Struggle and I personally enjoy the show. Strong/Jacobs (***1/2) was very good on the undercard and the double main event was great. Both around the **** mark, give or take while everything else was certainly watchable. It was one of the first ROH shows I bought a few years ago so I've seen it a few times and I'd definitely recommend it as a buy for the Big Ten sale.


----------



## KingCrash

The_Real_Deal said:


> Can I get opinions on Chi Town Struggle, Destiny, How We Roll and Generation now, I'm going to grab some older DVD's for X-Mas, and my collection starts at Fight of the Century.


Generation Now is great, Destiny only has the two title matches to check out and How We Roll is a boring show with nothing special on there.



*ROH - Allied Forces*

Mark Briscoe vs. Mike Mondo - **

Daizee Haze vs. Lady JoJo - *

*Trial Series - Match 1*
Andy "Right Leg" Ridge vs. Colt Cabana - **1/4

Kevin Steen and Steve Corino vs. Kyle O'Reilly and Adam Cole - **3/4

The Metal Master vs. Ricky Reyes - **

Jay Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus - **1/2

Kenny King vs. Homicide - **1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. Davey Richards and Christopher Daniels - ****


*Bonus Disc - Joe vs. Punk: The Trilogy*

*World Title Classic - 6/12/04 - ROH World Title Match*
Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk - ****3/4

*Joe vs. Punk II - 10/16/04 - ROH World Title Match*
Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk - *****

*All Star Extravaganza II - 12/4/04 - ROH World Title Match*
Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk - ****1/2


​


----------



## musdy

Way of the Ronin & Untouchable 2010 are up for pre-order. I still haven't received my DGUSA DVDs so I will pass on these two shows.


----------



## Platt

Nice just ordered them in the 2 pack deal for $35


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Thanks for the ROH opinions, Considering changing How We Roll for either Weekend of Champions Night 2 or Better then our Best.

That's good timing on the release of those DG USA DVD's. Think I'll order them soon.


----------



## jawbreaker

Popular opinion says Better Than Our Best is probably the best ROH show ever. I'm not entirely sure I agree, but it's a really fucking great show, and while Weekend of Champions is solid, BTOB blows it out of the water.


----------



## hurricanedarby

Where are "Way of the Ronin" and "Untouchable 2010" up for pre-order? I don't see them on Dgusa's website...


----------



## musdy

hurricanedarby said:


> Where are "Way of the Ronin" and "Untouchable 2010" up for pre-order? I don't see them on Dgusa's website...


It's in the STORE section.


----------



## smitlick

Who did Danielson work on both shows. Im pretty sure one night was Moxley but the other?


----------



## S-Mac

Yeah it was Moxley and YAMATO


----------



## SHIRLEY

The Lance Storm match, from BTOB, is awesome.


----------



## McQueen

Agreed.


----------



## Rickey

musdy said:


> I'm not sure I wanna take that chance.


I felt that way a week before black friday...and then came the black friday sale. AKA one of the best sales roh has ever done, I'm sure Christmas and New Year's won't disappoint in terms of sales. It's up to you though man, but their holiday sales are usually pretty big.


----------



## smitlick

Rickey said:


> I felt that way a week before black friday...and then came the black friday sale. AKA one of the best sales roh has ever done, I'm sure Christmas and New Year's won't disappoint in terms of sales. It's up to you though man, but their holiday sales are usually pretty big.


If you actually felt that way a week before Black Friday then you really shouldn't be giving advice on ROH's sales. Everyone knows that ROH have there biggest sale on Black Friday. 

*PWG - The Curse of Guerrilla Island*

1. Brian Cage-Taylor vs Johnny Yuma
***

2. Candice LeRae vs Peter Avalon
**

3. Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor
**1/2

4. The Briscoe Brothers vs The Cutler Brothers
***1/4

5. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Goodtime
**3/4

6. El Generico vs Ricochet
***3/4

*7. PWG World Title Match*
Joey Ryan vs Brandon Gatson vs Chris Hero vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/4​


----------



## erikstans07

Just incase some of you don't pay attention to RAW, Danielson/Regal happened just a few minutes ago. Nice little 4 or 5 minute match and I have a feeling there will be more Danielson/Regal matches in the near future.


----------



## Rickey

smitlick said:


> If you actually felt that way a week before Black Friday then you really shouldn't be giving advice on ROH's sales. Everyone knows that ROH have there biggest sale on Black Friday.


I've never ordered on black friday from roh before though, and the main reason I felt that way is because a week before black friday the roh site said something like "this is the black friday sale" or something like that and it threw me off. Glad I held out until the actual date though.

edit here is...



Platt said:


> RING OF HONOR BLACK FRIDAY SALE NOW
> 45% OFF YOUR ORDER SALE
> 
> Don’t wait until Black Friday! Get 45% Off Your Order TODAY at ROHWrestling.com. Special 2 Day Sale!
> 
> To redeem your 45% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: friday into the box marked “Discount Coupon Code” when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.


and then after that...



superdupersonic said:


> RING OF HONOR
> 
> BLACK FRIDAY SALE
> 
> 50% OFF SALE
> STARTS NOW!
> 
> Take advantage of this tremendous offer NOW exclusively at www.ROHWrestling.com.
> 
> 50% Off all in stock merchandise at the ROH Online Store. No discount code is needed for this special offer. All prices have already been marked down from their original list price. This offer is valid on all DVD's and apparel at www.rohstore.com while supplies last.
> 
> Sale ends Friday, November 26th at 9:00 PM. Shipping costs can not be discounted. Not valid on any previously placed orders. Please note that live event tickets, preorders, gift certificates, and subscription packages are NOT included in this offer.


The first one on the 14th and the second on the 25th. So yeah that's where my uncertainty came from. Looking back I thought the percent gap was larger than that,


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Allied Forces*

Disc One

1. Mike Mondo vs Mark Briscoe
**1/2

2. Lady JoJo vs Daizee Haze
*

3. Colt Cabana vs Andy Ridge
**1/2

4. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
***1/4

5. Ricky Reyes vs The Metal Master
**1/4

6. Rhett Titus vs Jay Briscoe
**3/4

7. Kenny King vs Homicide
**1/2

*8. ROH Tag Team Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs Christopher Daniels & Davey Richards
****-****1/4

Disc Two

*9. Bonus Match - World Title Classic*
Samoa Joe vs CM Punk 
****1/2

*10. Bonus Match - Joe vs Punk II*
Samoa Joe vs CM Punk
****3/4

*11. Bonus Match - All Star Extravaganza II*
Samoa Joe vs CM Punk
****1/2

Completely worth buying just for the 4 ****+ matches.​


----------



## musdy

So it would be shit without the bonus disk???

Speaking of bonus disks, DGUSA has decided to stop doing them.


----------



## smitlick

musdy said:


> So it would be shit without the bonus disk???
> 
> Speaking of bonus disks, DGUSA has decided to stop doing them.


Yeah pretty much. The Bonus disk on its own is 3 hours of fun whereas the actual show is average beside both tag matches.

*CZW - Deja Vu 5*

1. Scott Reed vs Alex Colon vs Ryan Slater
**

*2. CZW Wired Title Match*
Drew Gulak vs Johnny Calzone
*

3. Sabian vs Tommaso Ciampa
**1/4
lmao. Sabian grabs some old dudes cane at ringside and chucks it to the other side of the ring. They then pan back to the old 

guy and it looks like Sabian actually pulled some of the old guys hair out as well..

4. Devon Moore vs Niles Young
*3/4

5. Joe Gacy vs Sami Callihan
**

6. The Osirian Portal vs Irish Drive-By
**3/4

*7. Light Tube Bundles Deathmatch*
Danny Havoc vs tHURTeen
**

*8. CZW World Title No Rope Barbed Wire Match*
Jon Moxley vs Nick Gage
***
​


----------



## musdy

Rickey said:


> I felt that way a week before black friday...and then came the black friday sale. AKA one of the best sales roh has ever done, I'm sure Christmas and New Year's won't disappoint in terms of sales. It's up to you though man, but their holiday sales are usually pretty big.


You sure it's gonna be a % off sale??


----------



## Rickey

musdy said:


> You sure it's gonna be a % off sale??


Well there's no way for me to be completely sure it might be less or more than the 30% off sale they have going now or it might be a 10 dollar dvd sale, but they usually do have big sales on the holidays(black friday, halloween, etc.) if you want to go ahead and order then do so. No harm man, keep looking out for the 10 dollar dvd sale(sometimes they do 10 dollar dvds plus an extra % off) and also 40-45% off etc. Keep a look out for the new year's sale also.

Oh and don't forget about the dvd sales at highspots, they have ROH and PWG grab bags. I picked up two pwg dvds for $7.50 each during the black friday sale this year. Sometimes the sales aren't advertised so look around. If you feel you want to buy some now and some later down the line then do so, like another poster said ROH has sales every few weeks.

Good luck and Happy shopping.


----------



## smitlick

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170582215849

Any australians after some CZW?


----------



## Rated Y2J

*SHIMMER Vol. 32*

Malia Hosaka vs. Jamilia Craft **

Kelly Skater vs. Rachel Summerlyn **

Cat Power vs. Neveah **

Melanie Cruise and Annie Social vs. Allison Danger and Jennifer Blake **1/2

Tomoka Nakagawa vs. Jessie McKay **3/4

Portia Perez vs. Tenille **1/2

Sara Del Rey vs. Misaki Ohata ***

Daffney vs. MsChif **3/4

Nichole Matthews vs. Sarah Stock ***

Daizee Haze vs. Ayumi Kurihara ***

Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Mercedes Martinez **3/4

Cheerleader Melissa vs. Ayako Hamada ***1/2​
Overall not a bad show at all. Now time to watch a load of PWG dvds that I have yet to see.


----------



## NigelFan

I expect more DVDs from PWG. I love this company.


----------



## musdy

*2009 BOLA Night 1*

The Cutlers vs. Makachi "CK" Jackson & Ryan Taylor **1/4

Scott Lost vs. Jerome "LTP" Robinson **

Human Tornado vs. Matt Jackson **1/4

Colt Cabana vs. Joey Ryan **1/2

Johnny Goodtime vs. Roderick Strong **

Brandon Gatson vs. Nick Jackson **3/4

Austin Aries vs. Brian Kendrick **3/4 LOL @ Austin Aries TV star.

Kenny Omega vs. Kevin Steen ***1/2

El Generico vs. Alex Shelley ***1/2

*2009 BOLA Night 2*

Brian Kendrick vs. Joey Ryan **3/4

Kenny Omega vs. Scott Lost

Brandon Gatson vs. Alex Shelley ***1/4

Human Tornado vs. Roderick Strong ***

Austin Aries & The Cutlers vs. Colt Cabana, Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson ***

Kenny Omega vs. Joey Ryan ***1/4

Brandon Gatson vs. Roderick Strong ***

The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ****1/2

Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong ****

Not the best BOLA ever but a decent card all around.


----------



## Tarfu

Here's the cover I made for Pro Wrestling Superstars' debut show. I guess it's ok.










Also made two more for NEW a while earlier, but I didn't really like the outcome of either one. Look them up if you feel the urge to, I ain't posting them. :side:


----------



## Caponex75

Has anyone told you that you were awesome lately? You need to make that Final Battle cover so it can look good in my collection.


Just watched BOLA 2008 Stage One and is full of good matches although some overrated ones. Richards/Danielson was good but not as great as people were saying. McGuinness & Aries was clear MOTN and was just freaking great. Hero/Necro may be one of the worst matches that happen that year though. Sometimes, it's just good to call a audible and end the match early instead of dragging it out for 40 F^#%ING MINUTES!


----------



## FITZ

Caponex75 said:


> Has anyone told you that you were awesome lately? You need to make that Final Battle cover so it can look good in my collection.
> 
> 
> Just watched BOLA 2008 Stage One and is full of good matches although some overrated ones. Richards/Danielson was good but not as great as people were saying. McGuinness & Aries was clear MOTN and was just freaking great. Hero/Necro may be one of the worst matches that happen that year though. Sometimes, it's just good to call a audible and end the match early instead of dragging it out for 40 F^#%ING MINUTES!


Night 2 is a lot better. 

And was Necro/Hero really that long? I remember thinking it was pretty good and I can't imagine I would ever enjoy a 40 minute Necro Butcher match.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, I remember thoroughly enjoying Hero/Necro. At least partially because Excalibur was in top form on commentary, but the match itself wasn't bad at all in my recollection.


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara - Scornucopia*


3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) vs. Los Ice Creams - **1/2

Dasher Hatfield vs. Buck Hawke - **1/2

Sugar Dunkerton & Da Soul Touchaz vs. The B.D.K. (Daizee Haze, Pinky Sanchez, Tursas & Ares) - ***

*Young Lions Cup*
Frightmare vs. Lince Dorado - ***1/2

*Blast From The Past*
UltraMantis Black, Jolly Roger, Dragonfly & Mr. ZERO vs. Icarus, Lance Steel, Darkness Crabtree & Rorschach - ***1/4

The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) vs. Obariyon & Kodama - ***1/4

*Golden Dream Elimination Match*
Jigsaw, Hallowicked, Arik Cannon & Fire Ant vs. The UnStable (Vin Gerard & STIGMA), Tim Donst & Max Boyer - ***



*Chikara - The Germans*

Soldier Ant vs. Pinky Sanchez - ***

Arik Cannon vs. Lince Dorado - ***

The Olsen Twins (Colin & Jimmy) vs. The UnStable - **3/4

Hallowicked vs. Tim Donst - **1/4

*Falls Count Anywhere*
UltraMantis Black vs. Ares - ***1/4

*Elimination Match*
The Osiran Portal vs. Team F.I.S.T. (Icarus & Chuck Taylor) vs. The B.D.K. (Daizee Haze & Sara Del Rey) vs. QuackSaw (Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw) - ***1/2

*Young Lions Cup*
Frightmare vs. Johnny Gargano - ***1/4

Eddie Kingston vs. Homicide - **
​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hero vs. Necro is a very mediocre match that should've had its time cut in half.


----------



## smitlick

51-100 in the top 100 matches in ROH this year

http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/columns/166958


----------



## lewieG

Finally saw one of my 'must see' shows, and I was not dissapointed.

*ROH Man Up*

4 Corner Survival: ***3/4 (Great fun, reminds me how awesome flippy Hero was. Really easy match to watch, and the perfect opener)

NRC vs Resillience match 1, Rocky Romero vs Matt Cross: **1/4 (Very good as far as 4 minute sprints go)

NRC vs Resillience match 2, Austin Aries vs Davey Richards: ***1/2 (I loved Strong outsmarting Aries before the match, was a nice touch. Match was good, Aries was pumped here, looking intense and hitting all his moves well, and Davey did his bit too)

NRC vs Resillience match 3, Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong: ***3/4 (Any time you put these two together it's magic, and this was no exception. Great match with lots of stiff strikes and power moves. The finishing spot from the turnbuckles is cool, and a great way to end the match)

Takeshi Morishima vs Bryan Danielson: ***3/4 (Another great match, shorter than your usual Danielson match which makes perfect sense given the storyline. Great story told in this match, coupled with top notch action and an awesomely logical finish)

Ladder War, Briscoes vs Steenerico: ****3/4 (I've seen this before a few times, but every time I watch it I still mark out, just like the old TLC matches in the WWF. Just an incredible match with some of the sickest and most innovative ladder match spots you'll ever see, and a great way to end the feud. The AOTF debut and promo shocked me at the time when I saw it on the Videowire, as someone just discovering ROH, and it's still amazing to watch Jacobs' promo as he gets showered in Jay's blood)

The bonus matches are mainly meh, the AOTF 6 man against Irish Airborne/Jack Evans is a good way to show off AOTF, and Sydal vs Delirious is a good match, ***1/4 - ***1/2 for it.

Overall: 9.5/10 (Up there with the best shows I've ever seen. Every match on the main show is great, and the card flows well. A couple of decent bonus matches add to it, and the main event is a must see match for any wrestling fan. Everything well and truly lives up to the hype.)


----------



## kwjr86

Watched a few of the matches from Richards/Daniels:

*Richards Vs. Daniels*
The All Night Express vs. Kyle O'Reilly & Adam Cole: *** 
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Kings of Wrestling: ***1/2
I Quit Match: Colt Cabana vs. Steve Corino: ***1/2
Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels: ****1/2 - ****3/4


----------



## musdy

*Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies*

Rasche Brown vs. Sami Callihan *

The Dark City Fight Club vs. The Bravado Brothers *1/2

Eddie Edwards vs. The Metal Master **

The House of Truth vs. Erick Stevens & Shawn Daivari **

Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4

Petey Williams vs. Rhett Titus **3/4

The Briscoes vs. Austin Aries and Kenny King ***1/2

ROH World Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero ****1/2

Street Fight: Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico ****1/4

Great show with two fantastic main events.


----------



## Lost10

> RING OF HONOR CHRISTMAS WEEKEND SALE
> 
> 20% OFF YOUR ORDER/$10 ROH DVD SALE
> 
> Our “Christmas Weekend Sale” is now posted and available exclusively at ROHWrestling.com. This sale is very simple. EVERY in stock Ring of Honor DVD’s from 2002-2009 is on sale for the low price of $10 each. On top of that, take an additional 20% Off Your Order which brings the cost down to the low price of only $8 PER DVD!!!
> 
> TAKE 20% OFF YOUR ORDER!!!
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
> 2. Enter the coupon code: xmas into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
> 
> * Tickets for the following events are NOT included in this sale and can’t be discounted: New York, NY 3/19/11, Atlanta, GA on 4/1/10 and 4/2/10, Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11
> 
> ** DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates can NOT discounted.
> 
> RING OF HONOR DVD’S ON SALE FOR $10 EACH!!!
> 
> EVERY single in stock ROH DVD from 2002-2009 is on sale for only $10 each. Click HERE then start on page 3 in order to start seeing all the titles included in this sale.
> 
> OFFER IS GOOD ONLY WHILE SUPPLIES LAST!!!
> 
> Sale ends Monday, December 27th at Noon EST!!! Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustment to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohstore.com and will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES:
> 
> - PREORDER: Fate Of An Angel II- Mississauga, Ontario 11/13/10 (DVD)
> - Survival of the Fittest 2010 11/12/10 (2 Disc Set with bonus Best of Nigel McGuinness DVD)
> - Richards Vs. Daniels 10/16/10
> - Allied Forces 10/15/10 (2 Disc Set with bonus Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk Trilogy DVD)
> - Glory By Honor IX 9/11/10
> - Fade To Black 9/10/10 (2 Disc Set with bonis Best of Tyler Black DVD)
> - Shimmer Vol. 33 (DVD)
> - Ring Roasts III with Jim Cornette (DVD-R)
> - WWE Bobby “The Brain Heenan” (2 Disc Set)
> - WWE Survivors Series 2010 (DVD)
> - TNA Hardcore Justice 2010 (DVD)
> - PWG “The Curse of Guerrilla Island (DVD)
> - Brand new Ring of Honor Hoodies


*Fate Of An Angel II Cover:*

http://www.rohstore.com/images/detailed/0/FateofanAngel2.jpg


----------



## Mark.

musdy said:


> Rasche Brown vs. Sami Callihan *


You're kidding, right?


----------



## musdy

Mark. said:


> You're kidding, right?


Did you like it or something???


----------



## Mark.

musdy said:


> Did you like it or something???


I don't get why every rating for this match I see on this forum makes this match look like it was terrible or just the average squash. For a sub-10 minute match, this was great. Some good, fast-paced quite stiff action, good work on the ribs by Callihan, Skullkrusher looked like a beast and Callihan bumped/sold well for him. I felt they really brought a sense of urgency and made this match seem more important to win than what you'd normally get between a lowercard guy and a non-regular. It's also easily Skullkrusher's best ROH match.

I would legit give the match ***1/2-3/4.


----------



## musdy

I have absolutely no interest in either guy.


----------



## Mark.

That's great, but does that also mean you rated the match the way you did because of that or because you disagree with everything I just said?


----------



## musdy

Mark. said:


> That's great, but does that also mean you rated the match the way you did because of that or because you disagree with everything I just said?


I'm fine with what you said but I still don't care about matches involving these two individuals.


----------



## McQueen

I haven't seen the match but I have a hard time believing Sami Callihan can do much better than a subpar effort.


----------



## Caponex75

Mark is actually right a little here. It wasn't great but a good match with smart storytelling. I think if Sami Calihan changed from his current "Smelly pirate hooker" look, people might like him a little bit. Well that's considering he has good matches like that often.


----------



## Meteora2004

Is Hate: Chapter II worth picking up? I'm thinking of getting it along with Anarchy in the UK in the current sale.


----------



## KingCrash

McQueen said:


> I haven't seen the match but I have a hard time believing Sami Callihan can do much better than a subpar effort.


Probably his best matches have been in Evolve but his ROH matches have been bad to average at best. Callihan/Skullcrusher from BFSE2 was just an average basic opener, nothing really to get excited about. Certainly better then the next two out of three matches on the card.


----------



## McQueen

I haven't seen any EVOLVE yet so I wouldn't know.


----------



## TheCobra333

Both of Callihan's matches on CZW's recent tour of Germany were really good. The problem is that the matches are on CZW DVDs


----------



## pmt0430

My first review, I'm doing the ratings out of 10 because I am not really a big fan of Star Ratings

*Richards vs Daniels*

1. The All Night Express vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly- *6/10*

_Fun Opener, but enjoyed their Final Battle match a little more_

2. Andy "Right Leg" Ridge vs. Ricky Reyes- *4/10*

_Decent match, I am not a big fan of Ricky Reyes and felt as though Ridge could have shown some more_

3. Daizee Haze and Jamilia Craft vs. Lady JoJo and Neveah- *2/10*

_Was not really a fan of this match at all_​
4. Kevin Steen vs. Homicide- *7/10*

_Really enjoyed this match, Steen was really great in this match, and this is the best Homicide has looked in my opinion._

5. The Metal Master vs. Mike Mondo- *5/10*

_Average match, was pretty enjoyable, but nothing blew me away._

6. The Kings of Wrestling vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe- *6.5/10*

_Was disappointed in this match, probably the worst match they have had, and it was not given a lot of time, but it was still good for what it was._​ 
7. I-Quit Match: Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana *6/10*

_Was not really a huge fan of this match, I felt like it could have been a lot better, but they did some nice things in the match. _

8. Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels- *9/10*

_This was a great match, really loved it, best Daniels match in a long time. _

*Overall: 8/10* _Pretty fun show overall, the main event is great and everyone should check it out._​


----------



## smitlick

*Dragon Gate USA - Untouchable 2010*

1. Akira Tozawa vs BxB Hulk vs Mike Quackenbush
**3/4

*2. Handicap Match*
Brodie Lee vs Da Soul Touchaz
N/A

3. Dragon Kid vs Shingo
****

*4. Street Fight*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Jon Moxley
***1/4

5. Chuck Taylor vs Drake Younger vs Johnny Gargano vs Rich Swann
***

6. Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs CIMA & Ricochet
****

*7. Bonus Match*
Gran Akuma vs Samuray Del Sol vs Silas Young
**

8. Bryan Danielson vs YAMATO
****

9. Kyle O'Reilly vs Arik Cannon
***


*Dragon Gate USA - Bushido: Code of the Warrior*

1. Arik Cannon vs Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano vs Ricochet
***

2. Homicide vs Rich Swann
**
Homicides average return to the indies continues...

3. Austin Aries vs Masato Yoshino
***1/2-***3/4

*4. I Quit Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Jon Moxley
***3/4

- Oh fuck off... Sami Callihan cuts a promo.... DGUSA gets worse.

5. Akebono & Brodie Lee vs The Osirian Portal
*

6. Akira Tozawa & YAMATO vs CIMA & Genki Horiguchi
***1/2

*7. Open The Freedom Gate Title Match*
BxB Hulk vs Shingo
***3/4

I really hope that the production for the DVD is better then the iPPV rip i just watched... I'm also presuming this is the show now called Way of the Ronin.​


----------



## musdy

*Open The Historic Gate*

BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO ***3/4
Kenn Doane vs. Too Cold Scorpio **3/4
Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Fire Ant & Soldier Ant vs. Hallowicked, Amasis, Gran Akuma & Icarus ***1/2
Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino ***1/4
CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka vs. The Young Bucks ***3/4
Naruki Doi vs. Shingo ****

Great show looking forward to seeing more DGUSA.


----------



## FITZ

Mark. said:


> I don't get why every rating for this match I see on this forum makes this match look like it was terrible or just the average squash. For a sub-10 minute match, this was great. Some good, fast-paced quite stiff action, good work on the ribs by Callihan, Skullkrusher looked like a beast and Callihan bumped/sold well for him. I felt they really brought a sense of urgency and made this match seem more important to win than what you'd normally get between a lowercard guy and a non-regular. It's also easily Skullkrusher's best ROH match.
> 
> I would legit give the match ***1/2-3/4.


I really liked this too. They were really stiff but they threw in a good story as well. I didn't rate it that high but I still thought it was a very good match. 



musdy said:


> I'm fine with what you said but I still don't care about matches involving these two individuals.


That really isn't fair. Just because you don't like two guys doesn't mean you should give their matches really crappy ratings.


----------



## Meteora2004

smitlick said:


> I really hope that the production for the DVD is better then the iPPV rip i just watched... I'm also presuming this is the show now called Way of the Ronin.


Way of the Ronin is the Milwaukee show from the end of September (headlined by Dragon vs. Moxley), and Bushido and Freedom Fight 2010 were from the end of October. If I had to guess I'd say Bushido will be out around February and FF2010 will be out by March at the earliest since it's on TV PPV in January.


----------



## HavocD

*ROH:Survival of the Fittest 2010*

*Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match:* Colt Cabana vs. Rhett Titus -> ****
*Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match:* Claudio Castagnoli vs. Grizzly Redwood -> **3/4*
*Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: *Kevin Steen vs. Kyle O’Reilly -> ***3/4*
*Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: *Steve Corino vs. Adam Cole -> ****
*Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match:* Chris Hero vs. Eddie Edwards -> ****1/4*
*Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: *Kenny King vs. El Generico -> ***1/4*
*Trial Series Match #3:* Andy "Right Leg" Ridge vs. Homicide -> ***3/4*
Christopher Daniels and Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth (ROH World Champion Roderick Strong, Michael Elgin & Zach Gowen) -> ****1/2 - ***3/4*
*Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match Finals:* Features the winners of the six qualifying matches -> ****3/4*


----------



## SHIRLEY

The 'Fate of an Angel II' cover looks absolutely horrible. The back cover's full of typos again too :no:.


----------



## pmt0430

*Chikara: Reality is Relative
*
1. Delirious, Pinkie "Pink Ant" Sanchez & Lince Dorado vs. The Osirian Portal & Jonathan Gresham *6.75/10*
_Really fun opener, Gresham really impressed me as this was my first time seeing him, just great action all throughout_

2. Tursas vs. Eddie Kingston *4/10*
_One of the better Tursas matches of the year, really enjoyed the story of the match_

3. Tim Donst vs. Jimmy Olsen *4.5 /10*
_Average match, some good action but nothing special._

4. Hallowicked vs. UltraMantis Black *5.5/10*
_This was an enjoyable match with some pretty good action. The post match stuff really has me intrigued. _

5. Sara Del Rey & Daizee Haze vs. The Colony *N/A*
_Daizee got hurt so this was a short match might have gone longer but I will not rate it._

6. The Roughnecks vs. The Throwbacks *6/10*
_Good tag match, these 2 teams brought the hate and it made for a good match._

7. Vin Gerard vs. Colin "Delaney" Olsen *5/10*
_Pretty good match, kinda dragged in the middle, and the ending just sort of came out of nowhere, would like to see this 2 have a better match._

8. Claudio Castagnoli & Ares vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw *8/10*
_A really good match and great way to end the season. Just awesome stuff from both teams._

*Overall: 6.75/10*_ A pretty good show, but overall disappointing. I was expecting a little more from the season finale for what has been a very good year_.​


----------



## seabs

*Andy "Ridge Leg" Ridge

fpalm*


----------



## McQueen

:lmao

Aside from Daniels generally looking like a douche (which he does a lot in photos) I don't mind that cover.


----------



## jawbreaker

It's the eyeliner.


----------



## McQueen

I have a thing about guys wearing nail polish that pisses me off too so that doesn't help.


----------



## Tarfu

Terrible cover considering the current standards, the latest stuff has been pretty decent so far. Would have loved to make that one (since, you know, I'm the shit).


----------



## Brandenthesmark

PWG: The Curse of Guerrilla Island
Singles Match
1. Brian Cage-Taylor vs. Johnny Yuma- ***

Singles Match
2. "Pretty" Peter Avalon vs. Candice LeRae-** 

Singles Match
3. "Azúcar" Rocky Romero vs. Ryan Taylor-**1/2 

Tag Team Match
4. The Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark Briscoe) vs. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler)-***1/2 

Singles Match
5. Johnny Goodtime vs. Chuck Taylor-***1/4 

Singles Match
6. El Generico vs. Ricochet-****1/4 Ricochet is insane 

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Four-Way Match
7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brandon Gatson vs. Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan-***3/4

8/10 I had fun being at this show and had fun watching it on dvd


----------



## Rated Y2J

Got PWG Curse of Guerrilla Island, BOLA night 1 & 2 and Kurt Russellmania for Christmas. Obviously will review them in here after seeing them.


----------



## S-Mac

That is a terrible cover and the typo's are terrible.


----------



## McQueen

Platt don't you have Steen & Generico comp coming out soon?


----------



## Platt

I do just need to wait for Final Battle to be released.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

You should include London/Generico vs. Steen/Kendrick as a bonus.


----------



## Platt

I may do it will all depends on how much space is left on the last disc once FB is on there.


----------



## McQueen

Ahh okay.


----------



## FITZ

PWG Uncanny X-Mas

I love Christmas, PWG, and I got new headphones as well as a new laptop. Seems like a pretty obvious choice on what I should do. 


*Ronin And Human Tornado vs. Excalibur and Top Gun Talwar *
Pretty damn funny. Whether it be Tornado luring Top Gun out of the ring with some food from Chipolte or Top Gun running outside the building and sneaking in on the other side. Excalibur's general annoyance with his partner the whole time was a nice dynamic. I love Tornado at this stage. Watching him get pissed off at the antics of opponents and just pimp slapping them is always a blast. Oh and Ronin was in the match too... Nothing against him, he's a pretty solid worker I guess but he really didn't have the personality to be in this match. 

While it was funny the action itself was really pretty average. A pretty basic match structure with Tornado being isolated most of the match and plenty of the usual cool indy moves. Good enough match however. 
***1/4*



*Tony Stradlin vs. Christopher Daniel*s
Now you might not be too familar with Tony Stradlin and I will quote Colt Cabana on commentary to explain it, "He's like a combination of Billy Kidman and Scott Baio"

This actually ended up being a pretty decent match and it really was all because of the stipulation where Stradlin was fired if he lost. I would have been bored if he was getting his ass kicked the whole time but it worked here but it furthered the story. You got the impression that Stradlin was out of his league in PWG. He would get in a little bit of offense but it always seemed that Daniels would soon end up in control of the match. The ending worked very well. Nothing too great but a solid match.
**1/4



*Chris Hero vs. Austin Aries
*I'm surprised at how long this ended up being. For the third match on the card this seemed to be far too long. Good match though. Really good technical wrestling all throughout and some good spots thrown in to break things up. I liked the ending too because it kept both guys looking strong. It was more of bad luck than anything that Aries ending up tapping out. 

Still would have liked this 5 minutes shorter or so but it was still a very good match that was entertaining the entire time.
****1/4
*


*El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Quicksilver and Scorpio Sky*
After seeing Steen and Generico nearly kill each other it was nice to see them team together in their younger days. I loved the dynamic they had going at the time with Steen being a pure heel and Generico being a face. 

The match itself was very entertaining, good job of Generico by teasing the brain buster multiple times and when he hit finally it the move really meant something. Maybe a little more of a spotfest than it had to be but fun to watch none the less. 
****1/4*


_PWG World Championship Match:_
*Super Dragon(c) vs. Johnny Storm
*This match could have been amazing. They executed so many moves perfectly and Super Dragon played the badass unstoppable monster really well. Now what stopped this match from being so damn good? Selling. All of the awesome mat work that we saw early on in the match didn't mean anything because Storm and Dragon didn't make it mean anything. Storm needed some type of focus on his offense instead of just random big moves and trying to be more of a badass than Super Dragon. 

It was still a very good and enjoyable match, much better than I was expecting. A good David vs. Goliath type match that was easy to watch. It just could have been great.
****1/4*



*Spanky vs. Colth Cabana*
Very weird match. I liked it but it was just odd that they went from a basic technical match to more of a comedy match at the end. Kind of the opposite way that I would have expected it to go but I can't complain. They didn't blow me away in the ring at all but these guys are good enough that they were able to execute all their moves very well. Solid beginning and the ending sequence was pretty funny. 
***3/4*
_


PWG World Tag Team Championship Match:_
*Chris Bosh and Scott Lost (c) vs. Rocky Romero and Rickey Reyes*
You've got to love the fact that the Pit-Bulls just hate Bosh. They really just beat the shit out of him but he had it coming for calling them filthy Mexicans before the match got underway. In fact a good portion of this match was just Bosh getting beat up. It was entertaining though. To Bosh's credit he sold the fact that he was nearly killed by the Pit-Bulls very well. I loved then Lost went to make a hot tag but Bosh looked like he was barley conscious as he got into the ring. 

So I've seen a lot of indy wrestling and I thought I had this one figured out before it ended. It seemed that they were building for what I was hoping would be an awesome finishing sequence. We never got there and the match ended with a DQ finisher just as it was getting to that next level. What we got was very well done though and the plus side to the finsish was that it reminded me that PWG used to have storylines. To sum it all up, I enjoyed a racist Chris Bosh getting stiffed by angry Cubans. 
*****


*Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson*
Just crisp and clean wrestling from 2 of the best indy wrestlers at the time this match took place. Everything they did looked good and they really nailed the main event feel that this match was supposed to have. I liked the pace of the match that wasn't too slow but they never went to the overkill mode but still had a good finishing stretch. 

Hands down the best match on the card and I can't say I was surprised by this. Probably the only match that I can say anyone should really go out of their way to see but that being said they have had better matches. 
****3/4*​
I really can't say that this was all that great of a show. Plenty of stand alone good matches but this was a chore to watch at times. It just seemed that so many of this matches just dragged on too much. Far too many matches going 15 minutes when 10 would have been fine.

I also want to comment on how much indy wrestling has changed. This show was 6 years old, which really isn't that long but the product was so different then the stuff that we get today. A lot of it had to do with the finishes. It might be that I'm so used to the awesome finishing sequences we get today but I felt unsatisfied with the way most of the matches ended. I think that was a mix of some of the finishes just not being that good and me being used to how indy matches end today.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

An excellent $5 DVD sale - http://www.highspots.com/category.asp?id=738


----------



## rafz

ROH Fifth Year Festival Liverpool

_Davey Richards vs. Homicide - _****1/2*

_Sara Del Rey vs. Allison Danger - _*****

_Jimmy Rave & Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana - _***3/4*

_Delirious vs. Matt Sydal - 2/3 Falls Match - _****3/4*

_Roderick Strong vs. PAC - FIP World Heavyweight Championship - _*****1/4*

_Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo - ROH World Tag Team Championship - _*****1/2*

_Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe - _*****1/4

Overall: Outstanding show, one of the bests I've ever seen. Truly recomended for all PW fans.*​


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Survival Of The Fittest 2010*


Colt Cabana vs. Rhett Titus - **

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Grizzly Redwood - *1/2

Kevin Steen vs. Kyle O’Reilly - ***

Steve Corino vs. Adam Cole - **1/4

Chris Hero vs. Eddie Edwards - ***1/4

Kenny King vs. El Generico - **

*Trial Series - Match 3*
Andy "Right Leg" Ridge vs. Homicide - **

Christopher Daniels and The Briscoes vs. The House of Truth (Roderick Strong, Michael Elgin & Zach Gowen) - ***

*Survival of the Fittest Finals - Elimination*
Rhett Titus vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen vs. Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Kenny King - ***1/4


*Bonus Disc - The Best Of Nigel McGuinness*

*Undeniable - 10/06/07 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima - ****1/4

*Rising Above - 12/29/07 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries - ****1/2

*6th Anniversary Show - 2/23/08 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2

*Northern Navigation - 7/25/08 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen - ****1/4

*Age Of Insanity - 8/15/08 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico - ****1/4

*Driven 2008 - 9/19/08 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong - ****

*Final Battle 2008 - 12/27/08 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***3/4


As with the last couple of SOTF shows and the recent Friday shows, boring to average matches until the main, which only picked up during Claudio/King when Eddie left.​


----------



## Rated Y2J

*As The Worm Turns*

Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Jackson vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson & Ryan Taylor ***1/4

Brandon Gatson vs. Scott Lost ***

Chris Sabin vs. Roderick Strong ****

The Cutler Brothers & Christine Von Eerie vs. Brandon Bonham, Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae ***

Alex Shelley vs. Chris Hero ***3/4

PWG World Tag Team Championships:
Young Bucks vs. El Generico & Chuck Taylor ***1/2

PWG World Championship:
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega - ****1/2​
Absolutely amazing show.


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR

AFTER CHRISTMAS SALE

Christmas is over however the savings continue at ROHWrestling.com. This week you can save 25% Off Your Order on almost all items listed in the ROH Online Store. Details are below.

To get 25% Off Your Order just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
2) Enter the coupon code: dec25 into the box marked "Discount Coupon Code" when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

**Tickets for the following events are NOT included in this sale and can’t be discounted: New York, NY 3/19/10, Atlanta, GA on 4/1/10 and 4/2/10, and Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11.
*** DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates can NOT discounted.

Offer ends on Thursday, December 30th at Noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohstore.com.


----------



## rafz

ROH Fifth Year Festival Finale

_Colt Cabana vs. Delirious - _***1/2 *

_Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs. Jetta & Eden Black - _****

_Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer - Falls Count Anywhere Match - _****1/2 *

_Matt Sydal vs. PAC - _****1/2*

_Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe - _*****1/4*

_Naruki Doi & Shingo vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards - ROH World Tag Team Championships - _*****1/2*

_Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave - Fight Without Honor - _******
_
Samoa Joe vs. Homicide - _****3/4

Overall: not nearly good as FYF Liverpool, but still a good show. Maint Event disappointing if you consider that was Joe's last match.*​


----------



## jawbreaker

Has anyone's last match in ROH ever not been disappointing?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

James Gibson


----------



## Pablo Escobar

rafz said:


> ROH Fifth Year Festival Liverpool
> 
> _Davey Richards vs. Homicide - _****1/2*
> 
> _Sara Del Rey vs. Allison Danger - _*****
> 
> _Jimmy Rave & Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana - _***3/4*
> 
> _Delirious vs. Matt Sydal - 2/3 Falls Match - _****3/4*
> 
> _Roderick Strong vs. PAC - FIP World Heavyweight Championship - _*****1/4*
> 
> _Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo - ROH World Tag Team Championship - _*****1/2*
> 
> _Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe - _*****1/4
> 
> Overall: 7.5/10
> Outstanding show, one of the bests I've ever seen. Truly recomended for all PW fans.*​


You said it's outstanding and one of the best you've ever seen, but yet, it's only 7.5???


----------



## rafz

Pablo, 7.5 it's the average of the ratings of all matches on the show.


----------



## McQueen

superdupersonic said:


> James Gibson


One of the few guys I was legitimately sad to see them leave ROH.


----------



## erikstans07

superdupersonic said:


> An excellent $5 DVD sale - http://www.highspots.com/category.asp?id=738


Thanks for the heads-up. I just ordered PWG Speed of Sound, All Star Weekend 7 Night 2 and All Star Weekend 6 Night 1.


----------



## smitlick

*Evolve 5 - Danielson vs Sawa*

1. Mike Quackenbush vs Chuck Taylor
***

2. Aeroform vs Up In Smoke
**3/4

3. Adam Cole vs Jimmy Jacobs
***

4. Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan
***

5. Rich Swann vs Frightmare vs Jon Moxley vs Gran Akuma vs Johnny Gargano vs Brad Allen
**1/2

*6. WSU World Title Match*
Mercedes Martinez vs Amazing Kong
*3/4

7. Ricochet vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/4

8. Munenori Sawa vs Bryan Danielson
****​


----------



## Even Flow

> We have one final big sale for you in 2010. You can now get any 3 DGUSA DVDs you want for just $45. This includes new releases like "Enter The Dragon" and the pre-orders of our red hot "Untouchable 2010" and "Way Of The Ronin" titles.
> 
> Act now in the DGUSA.tv Store or by calling 267-519-9744. This sale only lasts from Dec. 26th to Jan. 1st. You can pick any titles in the DGUSA.tv Store except Infinity DVDs are not included.
> 
> The Post-Xmas Blowout Sale is the first item listed in the Store. This will be our last major DVD sale for a while so please take advantage by January 1st!!!


May take advantage of this sale and the ROH sale.


----------



## musdy

Let's hope the next ROH sale is better.


----------



## pmt0430

*Survival of the Fittest 2010*

1. Colt Cabana vs. Rhett Titus *4/10*
_Ok match, not much too it, not a fan of the ending either. _

2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Grizzly Redwood *3.5/10*
_Not much to the match again, as expected pretty much a squash, but was expecting this to be a lot more fun._

3. Kevin Steen vs. Kyle O’Reilly *5/10*
_Pretty good match, nothing special about it, was expecting this to be a lot better. _

4. Steve Corino vs. Adam Cole *3.5/10*
_Once again nothing much to the match, did not really care for anything in this match. _

5. Chris Hero vs. Eddie Edwards *6/10*
_This was a good match and compared to the stuff before this was really good. Good action throughout, sucks Eddie got injured though. _

6. Kenny King vs. El Generico *4.5/10*
_Decent match, they did some nice stuff, but was not really long enough to be anything special._ 

7. Andy "Right Leg" Ridge vs. Homicide *4.5/10*
_Average match, Ridge did some nice things, but not really a fan of him screaming was sort of over the top. _

8. Christopher Daniels and Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth *6.5/10*
_Good 6 man tag match. Good action throughout, I enjoyed this match. _

9. Survival of the Fittest Finals *6/10*
_Really sucks Eddie got hurt or this might have been better, but just seemed to really drag in parts. Really disappointed in the match, but the final parts of the match were pretty good especially some of the exchanges between Claudio and King. _

*Overall: 5.75/10* _Really disappointed in this show as it looked really good on paper. Obviously Eddie’s injury hurt the finals somewhat, but it was not his fault. Not a great show and I would not recommend anybody watching it. You really do not need to see anything on this show. Of course the Nigel matches make the show a must buy if you have not seen those. _

*The Curse of Guerrilla Island*

1. Brian Cage-Taylor vs. Johnny Yuma *6/10*
_Fun opening match, I have never seen Yuma before and he looked pretty good here._

2. "Pretty" Peter Avalon vs. Candice LeRae *5/10*
_Pretty good match between these 2, nothing really special though._

3. "Azcar" Rocky Romero vs. Ryan Taylor *5.5/10*
_Another pretty good match. There was some good action. _

4. The Briscoes vs. The Cutlers *7/10*
_Very good tag team match. Good action throughout from both teams. _

5. Johnny Goodtime vs. Chuck Taylor *6/10*
_Pretty good match between these 2._ 

6. El Generico vs. Ricochet *8/10*
_Awesome match. Some of the stuff ricochet does is really great. This was a match that everyone should check out._ 

7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brandon Gatson vs. Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan* 8/10*
_Wow this was great, just constant action throughout, I really enjoyed this._

*Overall: 8/10* _Another good show from PWG the final 2 matches were both great and nothing was really bad on the show, and was pretty fun to watch._​


----------



## Lost10

*PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute to Poison* Preview (13 mins!):


----------



## SHIRLEY

Just watching Final Battle '07. It must have the worst start of any ROH show ever. 

- The Vulture Squad stink the place out, in the opener. 
- This leads to a terrible promo segment, featuring the charisma vacuum that is Daniel Puder, as well as Claudio Castagnoli struggling with his English. 
- This runs into a terrible Sweeney vs. Castagnoli match. 
- This leads Jack Evans vs. Necro Butcher.Evans nearly falls out of the ring backwards during his pre-match dance routine fpalm and then they proceed to have a botchtastic match.
- This leads to Mercedes Martinez shaking her ass awkwardly.


----------



## McQueen

Final Battle 07 was a really shitty show. Enjoyed the 4 way and the ME was okay, don't like the rest.


----------



## SHIRLEY

McQueen said:


> Final Battle 07 was a really shitty show. Enjoyed the 4 way and the ME was okay, don't like the rest.


Davey-Marufuji was great. Roddy-Stevens was OK but they didn't sell anything.

Why ROH felt the need to allow *a Hangmen 3 match, with run-ins from Bushwhacker Luke and Pelle Primeau*, to happen, I'll never know. Then you have Romero vs. Osiris. What the fuck was that?

Nigel couldn't wrestle that night either, of course.

Watching the show, in full, made me realise why I felt as though I hadn't seen anything from it, other than the Main Event, before. The next time someone complains that 2010 ROH "isn't anywhere near as good as ROH was a few years ago", I'll send them my copy of this.


----------



## McQueen

Forgot about Davey-Marufuji. You know how I feel about Davey but that was a highlight on that show. The FIP Title match was my least favorite match between those two, I loved everything else they did.


----------



## Cleavage

The only good thing they did in that match was the tigger driver on the steel ramp.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'll take FB 07 over FB 09 easily, despite more important shit taking place on the latter show. Davey vs. Marufuji, Strong vs. Stevens, Aries vs. Danielson vs. Morishima vs. Hero, and Briscoes vs. AOTF were all in the ***1/2-**** range, and I actually enjoyed Evans vs. Necro.


----------



## pmt0430

*Evolve 5: Danielson vs Sawa*

1. Chuck Taylor vs Mike Quackenbush *6/10*
_Good opener here, really enjoyed what they were doing wish it could have gotten more time._

2. Up In Smoke vs Aeroform *5/10*
_Pretty good match here, some good action with both teams. _

3. Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Cole *6/10*
_Another good match, also loved the story of Cole the rookie against the veteran Jacobs_

4. Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger *5.5/10*
_Not really a fan of these 2, but they put on a pretty good match._

5. Brad Allen vs Johnny Gargano vs Gran Akuma vs Jon Moxley vs Frightmare vs Rich Swann *6.5/10*
_Really fun match with good stuff throughout, I enjoyed this._

6. Mercedes Martinez vs Amazing Kong *1/10*
_Really hated this match, do not know why they had to do that shitty ending_

7. Kyle O’Reilly vs Ricochet *7/10*
_Very good match some nice exchanges between both men. _ 

8. Bryan Danielson vs Munenori Sawa *8/10*
_Awesome back and forth match with awesome action throughout._

*Overall: 7.75/10 *_I have not really enjoyed Evolve that much, but this might be their best show in my opinion. I had really fun watching it, and other than the women’s match, nothing was bad. _​


----------



## FITZ

Does Cage of Death Count? Hands down that would be it if it does. One of the best matches in ROH period. 

If not I guess the Steel Cage Warfare would be pretty high up there, but I end up enjoying it less and less every time I see it.


----------



## musdy

Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer from Supercard of Honor II.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'd go with the following for an ROH Cage Match comp set:

*excluding any wargames styles matches with one exception
Scramble Cage from Main Event Spectacles
Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe
Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana (both)
Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer
Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe
Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson
CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave
Briscoes vs. Steen & Generico
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero
Homicide vs. Adam Pearce
Steen & Corino vs. Generico & Cabana


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - Night Of Infamy 9: Betrayal*


*CZW WIRED Title*
Drew Gulak vs. Alexander James - DUD
_I have no clue what they're doing with Gulak except making people tired of him and the WIRED title._

Akuma vs. Kit Osborne - *

Tyler Veritas vs. Jonathan Gresham - **1/4

A.R. Fox vs. Alex Colon - **1/2

*CZW World Tag Team Tournament - Semi-Finals*
Philly’s Most Wanted (Sabian & Joker) vs. Irish Drive-By (Rich Swann & Ryan McBride) - **1/2 

*CZW World Tag Team Tournament - Semi-Finals*
The RunAways (Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater) vs. The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) - *** 
_Pretty much showed why the Portal should be tag champs, had the best match of the show & got the crowd excited, which is almost impossible. So of course they gave the titles to Joker and that worthless angry black midget._

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger - **3/4 

*Fans Bring The Weapons*
Cult Fiction (tHURTeen, MASADA & Brain Damage) vs. The Suicide Kings (Scotty Vortekz, Devon Moore & Danny Havoc) - *1/2
_Standard CZW brawl that went on for too long._

​


----------



## Platt

BUY 3, GET 2 FREE ON ALL RING OF HONOR DVD’S

It’s time to close out 2010 and welcome in 2011 with another big savings event exclusively at ROHWrestling.com. Details on this offer are below:

- BUY 3 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 2 FREE (a total of 5 DVD’s)

- BUY 6 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 4 FREE (a total of 10 DVD’s)

- BUY 9 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 6 FREE (a total of 15 DVD’s)

- BUY 12 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 8 FREE (a total of 20 DVD’s)

Just add your Ring of Honor DVD’s to the “Cart”. Once you add 5, 10, 15, or 20 DVD’s it will automatically deduct your savings from the total price. You will receive (2) free Ring of Honor DVD’s for every (3) that you purchase.

All DVD’s listed here at ROHWrestling.com under Ring of Honor DVD’s are included in this offer. Non ROH DVD’s are not included.

$5 OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS

Tickets for the upcoming live Ring of Honor events listed below are now on sale for $5 off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don’t need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-1/14 Richmond, VA
-1/15 Charlotte, NC
-1/21 Philadelphia, PA
-1/22 Philadelphia, PA
-2/25 Dayton, OH
-2/26 Chicago Ridge, IL
-3/18 Plymouth, MA
-5/6 Dearborn, MI
-5/7 Toronto, Ontario

*To order tickets for any upcoming Ring of Honor show click here.

**For more information on all upcoming live events click here.

There is no shipping charge on tickets order ay ROHWrestling.com. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, January 4th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## pmt0430

*DGUSA: Open the Ultimate Gate *

1. The Prophet vs Chimaera vs Dustin Cutler vs Brandon Cutler vs Brad Allen vs Dave Crist vs Malachi Jackson vs Jake Crist * 5/10 *
_Good match, some nice stuff from the people involved._

2. L.A Park & Hijo De Rey Misterio vs Derrick Neikirk & GQ Gallo * 1/10 *
_Man this match just seemed like it would never end. If they wanted to do Lucha I wish they would have gotten some good Luchadores. _

3. Susumu Yokosuka & Genki Horiguchi vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw * 6.5/10 *
_I really enjoyed this match, good action throughout._

4. YAMATO vs. TJP * 6/10 *
_Good match, nothing too special though and ending seemed to come out of nowhere._

5. Brian Kendrick & Jon Moxley vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Paul London * 5.5/10 *
_This was much better than I thought it would be. Pretty good match._

6. SHINGO vs. Masato Yoshino * 7/10 *
_Very good match with these 2, I enjoyed it. _

7. Open The Freedom Gate Title Match - BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi * 6.5/10 *
_Good match here, but was expecting a little more, still good though _ 

8. CIMA, GAMMA & Dragon Kid vs. Jack Evans & The Young Bucks *7.5/10*
_Awesome stuff just non-stop action as you would expect in this type of match._

*Overall: 7.25/10 *_This was not a terrible show, it was just a good show. Nothing was really great on the show though, and the only thing you really need to see is the main event. _


*DGUSA: Open the Northern Gate *

1. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Gran Akuma & Akira Tozawa * 7.5/10 *
_I really enjoyed this match just really good stuff from both teams throughout the match._

2. Jon Moxley vs. Phil Atlas * 4/10 *
_Match was ok, I did not really care for it._

3. CIMA vs. Jimmy Jacobs * 7/10 *
_Very good back and forth match. I was surprised by how good this was._

4. Naruki Doi vs. Masaaki Mochizuki * 7.5/10 *
_This was a very good match I really enjoyed it._

5. Bolen & Tyson Dux vs. Xtremo & Brad Martin * 6/10 *
_Good match, I was not really expecting that much going in but they did fine._

6. Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino * 7.5/10 *
_Another awesome match which is what you would expect with these 2._

7. BxB Hulk & PAC vs. YAMATO & Shingo * 8/10 *
_Awesome main event to end the show _ 

*Overall: 8.5/10 *_I really enjoyed this show, everything was good or very good, and this was just a fun show to watch. _​


----------



## EffectRaven

Took advantage of the buy 3 get 2 free sale and ordered Epic Encounter III, Allied Forces, Richards vs. Daniels, Survival of the Fittest 2010 and Fate of an Angel II


----------



## KaijuFan

KaijuFan's Stoned Reviews:

PWG - The Curse Of Guerrilla Island 

Brian Cage-Taylor vs Johnny Yuma: **
I liked BCT, he has intensity.

Peter Avalon vs Candice LeRae: ** 1/2
Peter Avalon is my new favorite wrestler.

Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor: ***

The Briscoe Bros vs The Cutler Bros: *** 1/2

Johnny Goodtime vs Chuck Taylor: ** 1/2
Good but a little sloppy

El Generico vs Ricochet: ***

PWG World Title:
Claudio Castagnoli vs Brandon Gatson vs Chris Hero vs Joey Ryan: *** 1/2
I think it should have gone on a tad bit longer, surprised at the finish.

Overall a fun show, not a must own but you'll be entertained.


----------



## Martyn

Does Jon Moxley have any ****+ matches ? If yes, can you recommend me any of them ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smitlick

how do you give a show 8.5 out of 10 for a show that didn't actually get an 8.5 match or higher?


----------



## pmt0430

i do not average i do it based on enjoyment and i really enjoyed the show and 7 or higher is means a really good match in my opinion


----------



## KingCrash

Martyn said:


> Does Jon Moxley have any ****+ matches ? If yes, can you recommend me any of them ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The only one I can think of off the top of my head is his I Quit match with Jimmy Jacobs from Dragon Gate USA's Bushido:Code Of The Warrior iPPV.


----------



## smitlick

pmt0430 said:


> i do not average i do it based on enjoyment and i really enjoyed the show and 7 or higher is means a really good match in my opinion


but then why would your ratings be so low if your enjoyment was so high.... Your basically saying its an 8.5 quality show or ****1/4 which is clearly ridiculous by your ratings and doesn't make any sense and makes your ratings seem rather stupid/pointless.


----------



## pmt0430

because the matches were very good but i would not say the were great, but they were still really enjoyable, plus there were 4 matches on the show so that i rated 7+ which means they were very good-great, raises the quality of the show if it was just 1 or 2 obviously it would not be as high, just the fact that there were multiple matches rated pretty highly bumps that up, if you do not understand thats fine, hopefully my explanation is enough, but also you are comparing my rating to star ratings which i do not think you should do, i do not based it like 8.5= ****1/4 if a match gets an 8 that means it was great, same would go for the show i would say the show was a great show


----------



## McQueen

I was watching Supercard of Honor IV (the one he wrestled KENTA) last night and Davey Richards matches make me so fucking angry its rediculous. His "I'm an angry midget, but i'm INTENSE!!!! and I just shit my pants!!!!" facial expressions and his general "fighting spirit" are so fucking awful I can't take the guy seriously. Its a shame cause I dig the guy when he is just acting like a dickhead like he was at the being of the match, but once he starts getting to his "I'M INTENSE GUYS!!!! with the never ending strike exchanges, and crowd dives it reminds me why i'm not a fan.

By the way did they mess up the Go 2 Sleep finish at the end? It looked edited.


----------



## Platt

Yeah KENTA went for the inverted GTS twice but couldn't hit it right so hit the normal version and ROH edited out the 2 failed ones so Davey seems to magically flip over during the move lol.


----------



## McQueen

I was thinking it was pretty cool how he flipped him over and then I watched it frame by frame and noticed something was wrong. I recall someone saying something about what you just said now too.

Strong/Nakajima on that show was fucking awesome though, Danielson/Kozlov was pretty good too aside from Kozlov annoyingly trying to get a Russia chant started every 15 seconds.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The botch should have been included. It displays that KENTA had given absolutely everything he could give in that match.


----------



## McQueen

I thought it was pretty awesome when he roundhouse kicked Davey in the fucking jaw.


----------



## peachchaos

You're so cool for not liking Davey Richards.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'm looking to get rid of the following DVDs. $4 each, or 3 for $10. NOT INCLUDING SHIPPPING. International shipping will be extra.

ROH
Straight Shootin' w/ Percy Pringle
Straight Shootin' w/ Percy Pringle Vol. 2
Straight Shootin' w/ Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
Bryan Danielson: Rise to Glory (vs. Brian Kendrick, Jamie Noble, KENTA, Desmond Wolfe, Takeshi Morishima, and Tyler Black)
The Battle of St. Paul (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels; plus the ROH debut of numerous Chikara talent including Mike Quackenbush)

JAPW
Caged Fury (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jay Lethal; Jack Evans & Teddy Hart vs. Homicide & B-Boy cage match)
Spring Massacre (Jay Lethal vs. AJ Styles; Charlie Haas vs. Frankie Kazarian; Rottweilers vs. Sabu & Sonjay Dutt)
Srping Massacre 2007 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide & B-Boy vs. Chris Hero & Eddie Kingston)

Chikara King of Trios 2008, the entire weekend

PWG
The Secret of the Ooze (Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon; CM Punk vs. Donovan Morgan; Frankie Kazarian vs. Colt Cabana)
Free Admission (Bryan Danielson vs. Scott Lost; Kevin Steen vs. El Generico; Jack Evans vs. Christopher Daniels; Frankie Kazarian vs. Super Dragon)
Jason Takes PWG (Super Dragon vs. Excalibur hardcore match; El Generico vs. Human Tornado; AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels)
Smells Like Steen Spirit (Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon; 2 Skinny Black Guys vs. Frankie Kazarian & Petey Williams; Chris Bosh vs. Christopher Daniels)
Beyond the Thunderome (Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels; Cape Fear vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost; Joey Ryan vs. Chris Sabin)
Threemendous (Cape Fear vs. Kings of Wrestling; Joey Ryan vs. B-Boy cage match; TJ Perkins vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, & Scorpio Sky vs. Kevin Steen, Davey Richards, & Human Tornado)
Self-Titled (Cape Fear vs. Motor City Machine Guns; Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Super Dragon & B-Boy; TJ Perkins vs. Rocky Romero)
BOLA 2006 Night 2 (Super Dragon vs. Necro Butcher hardcore match; Jack Evans vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Briscoes vs. B-Boy & Homicide)
Holy Diver Down (PAC vs. Kevin Steen; Human Tornado vs. El Generico; Motor City Machine Guns vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost)
Album of the Year (El Generico vs. Davey Richards; Rocky Romero vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
BOLA 2009 Night 1 (Alex Shelley vs. El Generico; Kevin Steen vs. Kenny Omega; Austin Aries vs. Brian Kendrick)
Kurt RussellMania (Jushin Liger vs. El Generico; Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards; RVD vs. Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong; Great Muta & KAI vs. Joey Ryan & Scott Lost; Young Bucks vs. Paul London & Brian Kendrick; Super Crazy vs. Human Tornado)

FIP
Violence is the Answer (Homicide vs. CM Punk anything goes match; Brian Kendrick vs. Roderick Strong)
Payback (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana in an advertised Punk farewell match)
Heatstroke '05 Night 2 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong in Punk's legitimate farewell match)
Big Year One Bash Night 1 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong; Homicide vs. Desmond Wolfe; Brian Kendrick & Sal Rinauro vs. Jay Lethal & Jimmy Rave)
Fallout 2005 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
Evening the Odds 2005/Attack of the Masked Fippers (Samoa Joe, Austin Aries, Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, & Adam Pearce vs. Roderick Strong, Sean Waltman, Jerrelle Clark, Tony Mamaluke, & Sal Rinauro Survivor Series match; Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong; Colt Cabana vs. Milano Collection AT)
Fallout 2006 (Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards leading into an impromtu tag involving Bryan Danielson; Shingo vs. Evan Bourne)
Southern Justice 2006 (Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Evan Bourne)
Evening the Odds 2006 (Roderick Strong, Briscoes, Erick Stevens, & Pelle Primeau vs. Bryan Danielson, Shingo, Davey Richards, Steve Madison, & Shane Hagadorn Survivor Series match)
Cage of Pain (Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards; Austin Aries vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Steve Madison)
Florida Rumbe 2006 (Roderick Strong vs. Hallowicked; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens)
New Year's Classic 2007 (Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Shingo & Jimmy Rave; Brent Albright vs. Erick Stevens)
Dangerous Intentions 2007 (Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards I Quit match; Shingo vs. Hallowicked)
In Full Force 2007 (Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards 2/3 falls match; Shingo vs. Jigsaw)
Battle of the Belts 2007 (Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe; Shingo vs. Erick Stevens)
Melbourne Meltdown (Briscoes vs. Tyler Black & Marek Brave; Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave)
Hot Summer Nights Night 1 (Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave; Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked)
Hot Summer Nights Night 2 (Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Kingston; Erick Stevens vs. Jigsaw)
Heatstroke '07 Night 1 (Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards)


----------



## Chismo

That match with Davey is the only time ever when KENTA actually sold the mother fucking leg-work from his opponent.


----------



## McQueen

peachchaos said:


> You're so cool for not liking Davey Richards.


It has nothing to do with being cool. I don't like Davey Richards much and never really have. I'd rather be the one guy who doesn't than hang on his nuts like everyone else does.


----------



## New Blood

McQueen said:


> It has nothing to do with being cool. I don't like Davey Richards much and never really have. I'd rather be the one guy who doesn't than hang on his nuts like everyone else does.


Thank god! I thought I was alone here for not riding Davey's nuts.

Something else that we can agree on, Tenryu may be the grumpiest man in wrestling.


----------



## musdy

I just saw Ibushi vs. Richards from EVOLVE 1 and his shtick of "screaming white man" is getting ridiculous.


----------



## McQueen

When I watch most Davey Richards matches it seems the same as the last Davey Richards match I saw, and I just don't dig the guy INTENSITY!!!!!! angry dwarf shtick, makes him look like a retard most of the time. Not saying he is flat out horrible but not worth a fraction of the praise he gets and i'd rather watch plenty of other guys.

And Tenryu is always fun to watch.


----------



## New Blood

Along with Tenryu and his grumpiness is Pollo, a luchadore who I've only seen one match of this year but you can't argue with a bloody guy in a chicken suit hurling chairs at his opponent?


----------



## McQueen

That sounds awesome. I dig that his name is just Chicken in spanish anyways.


----------



## Devildude

*PWG BOLA 2010 - Night One:*

1. The Cutler Brothers vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/4

2. Brandon Gatson vs. Ryan Taylor - ***1/4

3. Joey Ryan vs. Chuck Taylor - ***

4. Paul London vs. Roderick Strong - **3/4

5. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ricochet - ***3/4

6. Austin Aries vs. "Azúcar" Rocky Romero - **3/4

7. Brandon Bonham vs. Brian Cage - ***1/4

8. El Generico vs. Akira Tozawa - ***1/4+

9. "The Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Hero - ***


*PWG BOLA 2010 - Night Two:*

1. Austin Aries vs. Joey Ryan - ***

2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

3. Brandon Bonham vs. Brandon Gatson - **1/2

4. Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa - ****1/2

5. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/2

6. Brandon Gatson vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4

7. Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet, & "Azúcar" Rocky Romero vs. Brian "Taylor" Cage, Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor - ***3/4

8. ¡Peligro Abejas! vs. The Cutler Brothers - ***1/2

9. Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/4

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer - Volume 33*

1. Athena & Bonesaw vs Rachel Summerlyn & Jessica James
*

2. Cat Power vs Jamilia Craft
*1/4

3. Leva Bates vs Allison Danger
*1/2

4. Taylor Made vs Melanie Cruise
*

5. Misaki Ohata vs Ariel
**

6. Kellie Skater vs Serena Deeb
**3/4

7. Sara Del Rey vs Nevaeh
**1/2

8. Nicole Matthews vs Jessie McKay
***1/2

9. Daizee Haze vs Ayumi Kurihara
**3/4

10. Tomoka Nakagawa vs Ayako Hamada
***1/4

*11. Shimmer World Title Match*
Madison Eagles vs Cheerleader Melissa
***1/2​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Davey would be wise to take a note from Dynamite Kid and Benoit, in that their intensity came generally through body language and action, instead of posing and showing off for crowd reactions. They knew they were the fucking best, but there was a laid back humility to them as well. I understand that Davey is trying to be more of a character to get better opportunities at being a headliner in more promotions, but he could tone some of the act down for the sake of his long-term career.


----------



## smitlick

*AIW - Absolution V*

*1. Tag Gauntlet for a future Tag Title Shot*
Match I - Marion Fontaine & Super Oprah vs The Jack of Love 
DUD
After having actually previously watched a Super Oprah match, i was really hoping i wouldn't see another but sadly enough i didn't read the damn description to carefully. Super Oprah actually exposes his massive ass at one point and nearly exposed his penis as well presuming he has one.

Match II - Marion Fontaine & Super Oprah vs The Banana Brigade
DUD
So Marion looks Heterosexual, Oprah is dressed as a transvestite and the Banana Brigade are presumably gay as well... Does Vince Russo book AIW?

Match III - The Banana Brigade vs The Olsen Twins
*1/2

Match IV - The Olsen Twins vs Team Beyond
*3/4

2. Gregory Iron vs Justin Lee
**

3. The Pleather Platoon vs Da Latin Crime Syndicate
*1/2

*4. No Rope Barbed Wire Match*
Alpha Beta Duke & John Thorne vs Blackballed
*3/4
I had mute on so hopefully they explained why but for whatever reason there was never any Barbed Wire replacing the ropes...

*5. 4- Way Elimination Match for the Vacant Absolute Title* 
Facade vs Johnny Gargano vs Sterling James Keenan vs Tommy Mercer
***
Ok well ignore the elimination bit as well... It would've been nice if someone could actually do factual graphics.

*6. AIW Womens Title Match*
Hailey Hatred vs Jefferson Saint
N/A

*7. AIW Womens Title Match*
Jefferson Saint vs Angeldust
*3/4

*8. AIW Intense Title Match*
Shiima Xion vs Ricochet
***1/4

9. Tyler Black vs Chuck Taylor
***1/4
The referee for this match has been around for most of the night and may be one of the worst or most annoying I've ever seen. Just awful.

*10. 2 out of 3 Falls AIW Tag Team Title Match*
The Young Studs vs Aeroform
***

*11. AIW Absolute Title Match*
Johnny Gargano vs Bryan Danielson
**** 

There are so many downsides to AIW that i might never bother with them again. At times they were incredibly hard to watch.​


----------



## SHIRLEY

New Blood said:


> Tenryu may be the grumpiest man in wrestling.


He's not as grumpy as McQueen.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

smitlick said:


> *AIW - Absolution V*
> 
> *1. Tag Gauntlet for a future Tag Title Shot*
> Match I - Marion Fontaine & Super Oprah vs The Jack of Love
> DUD
> After having actually previously watched a Super Oprah match, i was really hoping i wouldn't see another but sadly enough i didn't read the damn description to carefully. Super Oprah actually exposes his massive ass at one point and nearly exposed his penis as well presuming he has one.
> 
> Match II - Marion Fontaine & Super Oprah vs The Banana Brigade
> DUD
> So Marion looks Heterosexual, Oprah is dressed as a transvestite and the Banana Brigade are presumably gay as well... Does Vince Russo book AIW?
> 
> Match III - The Banana Brigade vs The Olsen Twins
> *1/2
> 
> Match IV - The Olsen Twins vs Team Beyond
> *3/4
> 
> 2. Gregory Iron vs Justin Lee
> **
> 
> 3. The Pleather Platoon vs Da Latin Crime Syndicate
> *1/2
> 
> *4. No Rope Barbed Wire Match*
> Alpha Beta Duke & John Thorne vs Blackballed
> *3/4
> I had mute on so hopefully they explained why but for whatever reason there was never any Barbed Wire replacing the ropes...
> 
> *5. 4- Way Elimination Match for the Vacant Absolute Title*
> Facade vs Johnny Gargano vs Sterling James Keenan vs Tommy Mercer
> ***
> Ok well ignore the elimination bit as well... It would've been nice if someone could actually do factual graphics.
> 
> *6. AIW Womens Title Match*
> Hailey Hatred vs Jefferson Saint
> N/A
> 
> *7. AIW Womens Title Match*
> Jefferson Saint vs Angeldust
> *3/4
> 
> *8. AIW Intense Title Match*
> Shiima Xion vs Ricochet
> ***1/4
> 
> 9. Tyler Black vs Chuck Taylor
> ***1/4
> The referee for this match has been around for most of the night and may be one of the worst or most annoying I've ever seen. Just awful.
> 
> *10. 2 out of 3 Falls AIW Tag Team Title Match*
> The Young Studs vs Aeroform
> ***
> 
> *11. AIW Absolute Title Match*
> Johnny Gargano vs Bryan Danielson
> ****
> 
> There are so many downsides to AIW that i might never bother with them again. At times they were incredibly hard to watch.​


Could you please up Black vs. Chuck and the main event?


----------



## T.W.F.S

Shirley Crabtree said:


> He's not as grumpy as McQueen.


But McQueen can't throw a Guh Punch anywhere near as well.


----------



## McQueen

Wanna bet?


----------



## T.W.F.S

McQueen said:


> Wanna bet?


Only if you demonstrate your punching on Davey Richards. I for one share you hatred of Mr. INTENSITY~!


----------



## Klebold

Gregory Iron is the next big thing to come out of AIW imo. His match with Justin Lee was a MOTYC.


----------



## Devildude

*PWG - The Curse of Guerrilla Island:*

1. Brian Cage "Taylor" vs Johnny Yuma - ****1/4*

2. Candice LeRae vs "Pretty" Peter Avalon - ***3/4*

3. Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor - *****

4. Briscoe Brothers vs Cutler Brothers - ****1/4*

5. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Goodtime - ***3/4*

6. El Generico vs Ricochet - ****3/4*

7. 4-Way PWG Championship Match: Brandon Gatson vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Joey Ryan - ****1/2*


----------



## smitlick

Klebold said:


> Gregory Iron is the next big thing to come out of AIW imo. His match with Justin Lee was a MOTYC.


yep a WMOTYC 



superdupersonic said:


> Could you please up Black vs. Chuck and the main event?


can't anymore, don't have my usual computer and haven't for ages after being kicked out of home. I would have uploaded it if i was able.


----------



## seabs

*Does anyone know how often SMV have a sale on and if they're likely to have a sale anytime soon?*


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *Does anyone know how often SMV have a sale on and if they're likely to have a sale anytime soon?*


Once a month maybe? I have an account there and just keep a wishlist till they have a sale and then buy up.


*wXw/Dragon Gate - Open The German Gate 2010*

1. Tommy End vs Dragon Kid
**3/4

2. Masato Yoshino vs Emil Sitoci
***

3. Brodie Lee vs Bad Bones
**1/2

4. PAC vs BxB Hulk
***1/2

5. CIMA vs Mark Haskins 
***1/4-***1/2

6. Big van Walter & Susumu Yokosuka vs SHINGO & Cyber Kong
***1/4

*7. wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Match*
Zack Sabre Jr vs Masaaki Mochizuki
***

8. Naruki Doi vs YAMATO
***1/2-***3/4​


----------



## McQueen

Please god tell me Mochizuki didn't win that match. That guy is fucking awful.


----------



## KingCrash

Sabre won. I know they were building Big van Walter up to take the title eventually, but why they took the title off him relatively quickly is a mystery.


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> Please god tell me Mochizuki didn't win that match. That guy is fucking awful.


Oh thank god I'm not alone. Hes nearly a Japanese Davey Richards... Mochi lost though.


----------



## Bubz

I for one am a fan of Daveys intense gimmick, he is one of my favorite's working at the minute, he always delivers great matches as well. He is getting way to much hate for me lol i may never come back in fear of a "Lets all Hate Davey Richards" thread.


----------



## McQueen

I don't have a problem with people liking Davey but Best in the World? Fuck no.



smitlick said:


> Oh thank god I'm not alone. Hes nearly a Japanese Davey Richards... Mochi lost though.


I'd rather fucking watch 100 hours of Davey or a Ricky Reyes match than Mochizuki. Only thing i've ever seen Mochi do that was remotely entertaining was job to Ohtani in one of the J-Cups.

Completely serious.


----------



## Bubz

I am a huge fan but i am not delusional enough to consider him best in the world, wasn't it Dragon who first called Davey that after he beat him in the Final Countdown Tour? I'm sure that is what started this whole best in the world thing with davey, we have Bryan Danielson to thank for it. What annoyed me even more about that angle was Daniels adding him self in to the mix, who has ever even considered Daniels to be the best wrestler in the world? He is great but seriously?


----------



## McQueen

Danielson was wrong.


----------



## Bubz

> Danielson was wrong.


Yeah but i supose we can forgive him, he is the real Best In The World ater all.


----------



## McQueen

He should have put over Kevin Steen or Generico or something.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

bubz123 said:


> I am a huge fan but i am not delusional enough to consider him best in the world, wasn't it Dragon who first called Davey that after he beat him in the Final Countdown Tour? I'm sure that is what started this whole best in the world thing with davey, we have Bryan Danielson to thank for it. What annoyed me even more about that angle was Daniels adding him self in to the mix, who has ever even considered Daniels to be the best wrestler in the world? He is great but seriously?


There is nobody, NOBODY, I'd trust more to have my first match with than Christopher Daniels.


----------



## musdy

smitlick said:


> Oh thank god I'm not alone. Hes nearly a Japanese Davey Richards... Mochi lost though.


I'm joining this club.


----------



## Bubz

> There is nobody, NOBODY, I'd trust more to have my first match with than Christopher Daniels.


He is amazing but he is not on the level of a Danielson or Jericho, no where near.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Daniels is someone I'd trust to teach me everything I need to know with leaving me with minimal amount of damage to my body.


----------



## McQueen

I would agree to that too. If I were a green rookie on the indy circuit somewhere that would be a guy i'd be honored to get a chance to work with.


----------



## Caligula

superdupersonic said:


> Daniels is someone I'd trust to teach me everything I need to know with leaving me with minimal amount of damage to my body.


why not Bobby Eaton


----------



## smitlick

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I don't have a problem with people liking Davey but Best in the World? Fuck no.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather fucking watch 100 hours of Davey or a Ricky Reyes match than Mochizuki. Only thing i've ever seen Mochi do that was remotely entertaining was job to Ohtani in one of the J-Cups.
> 
> Completely serious.


I'm not fussed with Davey hes not awful but Mochi is really average. Him and Tozawa IMO are two of the worst DG workers easily.

*ROH - Richards vs Daniels*

1. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
***1/4

2. Ricky Reyes vs Andy Ridge
**

3. Lady JoJo & Nevaeh vs Daizee Haze & Jamilia Craft
**

4. Kevin Steen vs Homicide
***1/2

5. Mike Mondo vs The Metal Master
**1/2

*6. Tag Team Elimination Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/2

*7. I Quit Match*
Steve Corino vs Colt Cabana
***1/2

8. Christopher Daniels vs Davey Richards
****1/2


*AAW - Massacre on 26th Street 2010*

1. Dan Lawrence vs Trik Davis vs Samuray Del Sol vs Juice Robinson
**1/2

2. Mason Beck vs The Milwaukee Maulers
N/A

3. Aeroform vs Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin
**1/2

4. Krotch vs Mr Miller
*

*5. AAW Tag Team Title Match*
The House of Truth vs Zero Gravity 
**3/4

*6. AAW Heritage Title Match*
Shane Hollister vs Austin Aries
***1/4

7. The Chan Clan vs Colt Cabana & Derek St.Holmes
*1/2

*8. AAW Heavyweight Title Match*
Silas Young vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=24121

MICHAELS VS. STEAMBOAT~!


----------



## Corey

Hahaha. I got all excited, then I read the match listing...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Well, it DOES have Benjamin vs. Daniels and the cover is designed by Tarfu.


----------



## S-Mac

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hahaha. I got all excited, then I read the match listing...


So did i!


----------



## santo

S-Mac said:


> So did i!


Same here.


----------



## smitlick

5 Indy DVDs up for sale (Australians Only)
Includes two Danielson matches from his return to the Indys for IPW and AIW. Also includes 2 AAW & 1 wXw/DG.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170586831316

*Chikara - The Dark Ciberknetico*

1. Dasher Hatfield vs Brodie Lee
**1/2

2. Ophidian vs Dragon Yuki
**1/4

*3. Young Lions Cup Match*
Frightmare vs Johnny Gargano
**3/4

4. Cheech Hernandez vs Vin Gerard
**3/4

5. The Super Smash Brothers vs Obariyon & Kodama
***

*6. Torneo Cibernetico*
Ares, Delirious, Claudio Castagnoli, Sara Del Rey, Tim Donst, Daizee Haze, Pinkie Sanchez & Tursas vs UltraMantis Black, Icarus, STIGMA, Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Hallowicked, Eddie Kingston & Larry Sweeney
***3/4​


----------



## seabs

smitlick said:


> 5 Indy DVDs up for sale (Australians Only)
> Includes two Danielson matches from his return to the Indys for IPW and AIW. Also includes 2 AAW & 1 wXw/DG.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170586831316


*No international postage for them?*


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *No international postage for them?*


nah don't bother with International Postage due to it seemingly costing a bit for most international people especially with the new surcharge Aus Post are charging plus me not wanting to bother with having to send stuff international. Sorry. It would be like a minimum $20+ to send to the US according to the Aus Post site which is a bit sucky. If your really after them try and contact someone in Australia off the forum or another one who'll send them on to you.

*Chikara - Terror In The Neighborhood*

1. The Olsen Twins vs The UnStable
**1/2
I presume the ring is really low because of the low ceiling? 

2. Dragon Yuki vs Soldier Ant
*3/4

3. The Super Smash Brothers vs Sara Del Rey & Daizee Haze
**3/4

4. F.I.S.T. vs Incoherence
***

5. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Tursas & Pinkie Sanchez
**3/4

6. Grizzly Redwood vs Dasher Hatfield
**1/4

7. Eddie Kingston vs Tim Donst
**1/2

*8. Campeonatos de Parejas*
Ares & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Osirian Portal 
***1/4​


----------



## seabs

*$20 for international postage? Fuck. I sent a DVD order to Australia from the UK a few months ago and it only cost me like $7. I'll just get the ones I was looking for off SMV at some point in the future, just enquiring about them cause it would have saved me some money at that price.*


----------



## smitlick

Yeah that was to the usa. Might be cheaper for the uk.


----------



## pmt0430

*ROH: Fate of an Angel II *

1. Bobby Dempsey & Grizzly Redwood vs. The House of Truth * 5/10 *
_Good match here definitely better than I thought it would be _

2. Andy "Right Leg" Ridge vs. Mark Briscoe *4.5/10 *
_It was an average match, I have not really been a huge fan of the trail series, because to me it just seems like glorified squash matches, especially this match, I felt Ridge did not get enough offense in there, especially facing a guy who is in a tag team. Ridge can be good in the future, but the only trial series match that was really any good was against Cabana._

3. Sara Del Rey vs. Jamilia Craft * 2.5/10 *
_I hate seeing these women squash matches, if you are going to be serious about a women’s division, then bring in good talent, I have no interest in seeing women squash matches._

4. Colt Cabana and El Generico vs. The All Night Express * 6/10 *
_This was a good match, and I wish it would have gotten more time. I really enjoyed Generico not being himself and just wanting to kill Titus and King, just not a fan of the ending though, especially after Survival of the Fittest where they both interfered in each other matches and now they do it again, just seems like overkill to me, if this was the only time they did it, I think it would have been better._

5. Kyle O'Reilly & Adam Cole vs. The Bravado Brothers * 6/10 *
_ Enjoyable tag match here, I really enjoy watching Cole and O’Reilly and the Bravado Brothers did some nice things in the match _

6. Homicide vs. Jay Briscoe * 6.5/10 *
_Definitely Homicide’s second best match since his return. I enjoyed this match, although I did not really care for the ending._

7. ROH World Tag Team Title Match: The Kings of Wrestling vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino * 7/10 *
_Very good match here I really enjoyed it. It was interesting seeing the Kings being the faces for once, but I thought everyone involved did a great job and this was probably my favorite match on the show. _ 

8. ROH World Title Match: Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels *7/10*
_I think the match went too long and was boring at points, but the action was pretty enjoyable throughout. Going in, I was expecting a lot more out of the match, but the match was still very good._

*Overall: 6.5/10 *_Disappointing show for what looked like to be a pretty good card on paper, and especially for a show one of their biggest markets. The show was still enjoyable at parts, disappointing was the theme of this weekend, and I would not recommend this show. If you want to check out anything, I would recommend the Tag Title Match, but you could go without seeing anything and be fine. _​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

None of those matches screamed MUST BUY to me at all. Live reports said the main event couldn't measure up.


----------



## KingCrash

Some of those live reports also said that the first three matches were decent to ok.

THEY LIED.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

How bad are they?


----------



## KingCrash

Mark's match was a dull one-sided fight, the SDR even moreso and it went to long, and also makes you wonder why they're bothering at all with her on the card if she's not going to do a competitive match and whoever wrote the report that said that Elgin is a future main-eventer in ROH is out of their damn mind. Between the botches and the guys involved it was terrible.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Watched SOTF tonight. Some quick thoughts:

- Edwards vs. Hero should definitely be watched. MOTN IIRC. Edwards looks like a world-beater when he's in the ring with guys like Hero. A completely different wrestler to when he's in there with guys like Dutt/Daivari.
- Michael Elgin really impressed me. I'd seen bits and bobs on youtube, before he came into ROH and didn't get what people saw in him but he carried himself with a real presence in the trios match. He looks like the kind of guy that will make a good tag team specialist, like a poor man's Anderson family member...if you will. 
- Zach Gowen had a pretty good showing too. He has a bizarre moveset. He's managed to turn his one-leggedness into an advantage in that respect.
- Roddy just fades into the background sometimes, in matches like this. No charisma at all.
- Martini had the shiniest sunglasses ever in his pre-tape.
- ANX were pushed hard in this show. Big wins and were the main focus of the finals match.
- Kyle O'Reilly was awesome again and his match with Steen was another of Steen's shock great matches from the past year, from outside of his main feud. It's testament to how good of a worker Steen is that he can deliver so well despite being in terrible shape.
- The Steen-Generico angle was furthered.
- Grizzly Redwood had another good effort.
- Overall, the whole show hung together and one match flowed into the next, in the way that tournaments should, but it was just OK tbh. Pretty underwhelmed with it really. Was expecting more. Edwards getting hurt didn't help things. Crowd was pretty shit to boot. It was mostly the younger guys that delivered. The Nigel DVD bundled with it should make the release more tempting though, especially for new fans.


----------



## patrickshelley

Mochizuki is cool,
COD was f`n great, the whole show everything was very fun to watch as most of the COD shows are, many surprises, but the main event sucked big time, lots of botches(even if there wasnt any botches the match would still horrible anyways), not much glass, Vortekz brought a weedwhacker and NO ONE used it, very pointless and i have to say this was the worst cage of death match since Wifebeater vs Pain at COD 3.


----------



## Corey

​
*WINTER CHILL SALE- 35% OFF YOUR ORDER*
With some of the coldest days of winter upon us, Ring of Honor is offering up a can’t miss savings event. Take 35% Off Your Order at ROHWrestling.com, and sit back in the comfort of your own home to watch some of the hottest wrestling action you’ll find.

*To get 35% Off Your Order just follow these 2 simple steps:*
1) Place an order at www.rohstore.com
2) Enter the coupon code: *winter* into the box marked “Discount Coupon Code” when you are going thru the checkout process. You must then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

**Tickets for the following events are NOT included in this sale and can’t be discounted: New York, NY 3/19/10, Atlanta, GA on 4/1/10 and 4/2/10, and Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11.

*** DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates can NOT discounted.

Offer ends on Tuesday, January 11th at Noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohstore.com.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - Edwards vs. Hero should definitely be watched. MOTN IIRC. Edwards looks like a world-beater when he's in the ring with guys like Hero.
> 
> - Overall, the whole show hung together and one match flowed into the next, in the way that tournaments should, but it was just OK tbh. Pretty underwhelmed with it really. Was expecting more. Edwards getting hurt didn't help things. Crowd was pretty shit to boot. It was mostly the younger guys that delivered. The Nigel DVD bundled with it should make the release more tempting though, especially for new fans.


Hero/Edwards was good, but not something i'd say to go out of your way to watch. One of the better matches on this show. 

Yeah, this was a entertaining show that flowed, however the quality of matches was weak. I was there live, and i understand why the crowd appeared like shit. I thought considering for the action in the ring, the crowd was pretty into the show. I really think Edwards should have just sat out on the main event, and had Hero advance or something. 

I didn't even think there was a match worth 3.5 stars on this show. Right up there with Gold Rush, Civil Wafare, Pick your poison and Champions Challenge for worst show of the year. Even a bad ROH show, is still enjoyable though.


----------



## peachchaos

Yeah Edwards should have had to sit out and Hero take his spot only for them to have a rematch later with the title shot on the line.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

In regards to Fate of an Angel II, I have a somewhat controversial review on the roh boards (because I didn't drink the kool-aid) under the name SxECanadianFanSxE.

I ended up giving it a 56/100 and saying it was quite mediocre.

http://rohforum.com/forum/index.php?topic=2814.0


----------



## smitlick

Just picked up Fate of an Angel II and Pro Wrestling Superstars Freshman Phenom in the 35% off sale at ROH.


----------



## KingCrash

patrickshelley said:


> Mochizuki is cool,
> COD was f`n great, the whole show everything was very fun to watch as most of the COD shows are, many surprises, but the main event sucked big time, lots of botches(even if there wasnt any botches the match would still horrible anyways), not much glass, Vortekz brought a weedwhacker and NO ONE used it, very pointless and i have to say this was the worst cage of death match since Wifebeater vs Pain at COD 3.


Well for the weekwacker they couldn't have used it anyway since Philly has strict rules on what can and can't be used for matches. Plus what were you expecting when the teams were made up of the likes of Brain Damage, Dysfunction and Devon Moore?

And CZW needs to figure out their production problems fast because the audio is all messed up where one guy's loud as hell and the other is barely hearable and whenever the cut to the side cameras it looks like fuzzy and awful. Great job changing production companies guys.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Live In Germany*

*1. CZW Wired Title Match*
Drew Gulak vs Rich Swann
**

2. Greg Excellent vs Jonathan Gresham
*1/2

*3. CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Adam Cole vs Zach Sabre Jr
***

4. Devon Moore vs Sabian
*3/4

*5. Street Fight*
DJ Hyde vs Bad Bones
**

6. MASADA vs Sami Callihan
***

7. Drake Younger vs Nick Gage
**1/4

*8. CZW World Heavyweight Title Match*
Jon Moxley vs Danny Havoc
**3/4​


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Tournament of Death vs Gorefest*

*1. Thumbtack Deathmatch*
Jon Ryan vs Danny Havoc
**1/2

*2. Cinderblocks and Barbed Wire Boards Deathmatch*
DJ Hyde vs Drake Younger
**

*3. Ultraviolent Tables Match*
MASADA vs Jimmy Havoc
**1/4

*4. CZW Ultraviolent Underground Title Polish Punishment Deathmatch*
Adam Polak vs Nick "The Bank Robber" Gage
*1/2

*5. CZW World Heavyweight Title Match*
Jon Moxley vs Devon Moore
**1/4

*6. Lighttube Log Cabins Deathmatch*
Drake Younger vs MASADA
**3/4

*7. CZW Ultraviolent Underground Title Unlucky 13 Staple Gun Deathmatch*
Nick "The Bank Robber" Gage vs Jon Ryan
*

*8. wXw World Heavyweight Title Match*
Big Van Walter vs 2-Face
*1/2

9. Adam Cole, Drew Gulak, Karsten Beck & Sabian vs Bernd Fuhr, Greg Excellent, Rich Swann & Zach Sabre Jr
***

10. Carnage vs Sami Callihan
***

*11. CZW Ultraviolent Underground Title No Rope Barbed Wire Deathmatch*
Nick "The Bank Robber" Gage vs MASADA
**1/4​


----------



## jawbreaker

So is that the best Greg Excellent match ever?


----------



## KingCrash

I think he was involved in a good one in Chikara with the Da Soul Touchaz in a KOT.


*ROH - Fate Of An Angel II*


The House Of Truth (Michael Elgin & Zack Gowen) vs. Grizzly Redwood & Bobby Dempsey - *

*Trial Series - Match 3*
Andy “Right Leg” Ridge vs. Mark Briscoe - *1/2

Sara Del Rey vs. Jamila Craft - Squash

The All Night Express vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana - **1/2

Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly vs. The Bravado Brothers - **3/4

Homicide vs. Jay Briscoe - **3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino - ***1/4

*ROH World Title*
Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/2



*CZW - Cage Of Death XII*


*Winner Qualifies for BOTB 2011*
Akuma vs. Jonathan Gresham vs. Ruckus vs. Rich Swann vs. Ryan McBride vs. Alex Colon - ** 

Robert Anthony vs. Sami Callihan - **3/4

*CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs. A.R. Fox - **1/2

*CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs. Tyler Veritas- **

*CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament - Finals*
Philly's Most Wanted (Joker & Sabian) vs. Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) - ***

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Jon Moxley vs. Homicide - **1/2

*CZW UltraViolent Underground Title*
Yuko Miyamoto vs. Nick Gage - ***

*Cage of Death*
Suicide Kings (Devon Moore, Dysfunction, Scotty Vortekz & Danny Havok) vs. Cult Fiction (Brain Damage, tHURTeen, Drake Younger & Masada) - *

Show was plagued by production problems - commentary was off (one guy was extremely loud, other was almost unhearable), fuzzy cameras and the audio track several times got ahead of the matches. Plus the main event was a complete cluster and whoever decided that Drew Gulak should get promo time pre-Gage bank robbery should be fired. Crowd did pop for Excellent "piledriving" his mother though. ​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

*EVERYONE* needs to get PWG's Seven.

A fun opener (yes, even though it features Malachi Jackson.) Then the following occurs: a *** debut, a ***3/4 "disappointment", a ***1/2 farewell, a ***1/2 one night only return, a ****3/4 title match (possibly *****), and a ****1/2 spectacle that I have no problems calling the Rock vs. Hogan of the indies for being such so unsubstantial yet so awesome. Would have been ***** easily if it didn't also represent some of the things I hate about pro wrestling. Even so, *MUST SEE*.


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> So is that the best Greg Excellent match ever?


Lol it had nothing to do with him.


----------



## jawbreaker

I assumed so, considering it also had Adam Cole and Zack Sabre Jr., but that still has to be the highest anyone has rated a Greg Excellent match.

Actually, the Soul Touchaz KOT match was the first time I ever watched Greg Excellent, so I had it in my head he didn't completely suck. But he does.

Also, star ratings for Seven, to accentuate superdupersonic's point (and also because I liked some things better):

Avalon/Jackson/Taylor vs. Gatson/Goodtime/LeRae: **3/4
Bonham vs. Cage: ****
Sabin vs. Tozawa: ***1/4
Lost vs. Sky: ****1/2
Danielson vs. Strong: ***1/2
Hero vs. Richards: ****1/2
Peligro Abejas! vs. Cutlers vs. Bucks: ****

Seriously get this show.


----------



## Bubz

Seven is easily in the top 3 shows of the year for me. Awesome show.


----------



## EffectRaven

*ROH: Survival of the Fittest 2010*

Colt Cabana vs. Rhett Titus ***1/4*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Grizzly Redwood ****

Kevin Steen vs. Kyle O'Reilly *****

Adam Cole vs. Steve Corino **1/2*

Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero ****1/4*

Kenny King vs. El Generico ***1/4*

Homicide vs. Andy Ridge ***3/4*

Roderick Strong and The House of Truth vs. Christopher Daniels and The Briscoes ****1/2*

Survival of the Fittest 2010 Finals *****​
You know, despite this not being a very impressive show in regards to match quality I still thoroughly enjoyed watching it. There were lots of solid matches and did what it was supposed to: Put over Edwards, Daniels, ANX and Steen/Generico. I'd say it's worth a pick up if you're an ROH fan.


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTXkLN4jMLM


----------



## FITZ

I honestly don't think I've ever watched a single video wire...


----------



## KingCrash

Well for that videowire two things:

1. I can't tell whether the Bravado Brothers promo was so bad it's good, or just bad. 

2. Maybe Roddy should get Shane Hagadorn as a manager, because as much as I hate Hagadouche he's still cutting better promos then Strong.


----------



## KaijuFan

I can't help but look at the Bravados as Colin Olsen doppelgangers. They should form a trio for the next KoT.

Did Roderick actually show an emotion in his promo? I could've sworn I saw a hint of something.


----------



## Bubz

Why the hell are the Bravado brothers getting promo time, does ROH really need them in the tag scene that much? Surely there are better teams than that. It doesn't help that they look like horses as well which makes it hard to take them seriously, but by that promo it seems they don't want to be taken seriously, which makes me wonder what the point in them is, apart from to job?


----------



## FITZ

bubz123 said:


> Why the hell are the Bravado brothers getting promo time, does ROH really need them in the tag scene that much? Surely there are better teams than that. It doesn't help that they look like horses as well which makes it hard to take them seriously, but by that promo it seems they don't want to be taken seriously, which makes me wonder what the point in them is, apart from to job?


I think they are ROH academy guys. Right now the track record for the guys that came out of there isn't so great. Rhett Titus aside and it's downright horrible. If they hadn't been trained there I don't think we would be seeing very much of them at all.


----------



## McQueen

Are you disrespecting Davey Andrews TaylorFitz?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Yeah, they do kinda need the Bravados because the undercard has almost completely disappeared. There's nothing wrong with pushing guys who are synonymous with ROH (whether good, bad or otherwise) IMO. It's better than bringing in random outside guys here and there. It's good for continuity. 

The Bravados are Charlotte natives too, so it makes sense to promote them for Charlotte shows...

For what it's worth, I think my top three students would be: Rhett Titus, Kyle Durden and Grizzly Redwood. There's been more passable graduates with every generation but it's a bit of a slow trickle.


----------



## thephenomenalone

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Yeah, they do kinda need the Bravados because the undercard has almost completely disappeared. There's nothing wrong with pushing guys who are synonymous with ROH (whether good, bad or otherwise) IMO. It's better than bringing in random outside guys here and there. It's good for continuity.
> 
> The Bravados are Charlotte natives too, so it makes sense to promote them for Charlotte shows...
> 
> For what it's worth, I think my top three students would be: Rhett Titus, Kyle Durden and Grizzly Redwood. There's been more passable graduates with every generation but it's a bit of a slow trickle.


On the female side Jamilia Craft shows some potential


----------



## Meteora2004

http://www.rohstore.com/images/detailed/0/FinalBattle2010.jpg

I like the cover a lot for the most part; I just really don't get the picture of Steen on there. It just doesn't fit with the rest of the front side; why not use a picture like this or this?


----------



## FITZ

Really random picture of Steen, looks like he just rolled out of bed and posed for the picture.


----------



## EffectRaven

Meteora2004 said:


> http://www.rohstore.com/images/detailed/0/FinalBattle2010.jpg
> 
> I like the cover a lot for the most part; I just really don't get the picture of Steen on there. It just doesn't fit with the rest of the front side; why not use a picture like this or this?


That's what I was thinking as well

Everything about it looks good except Steen


----------



## Meteora2004

TaylorFitz said:


> Really random picture of Steen, looks like he just rolled out of bed and posed for the picture.


Yes. The thought of him sleeping in that shirt is hilarious.


----------



## Meteora2004

> *RING OF HONOR “DOLLAR DAYS” SALE*
> 
> Ring of Honor “Dollar Days” is now upon us. Select from the items below for tremendous savings on over 40 items. The DVD’s below are priced at only $5 each for all Ring of Honor titles and $2 each for all shoot interviews and FIP titles. The $5 price on Ring of Honor DVD’s is the lowest price we’ve ever offered for complete shows.
> 
> - Caged Collision- Chicago Ridge, IL 1/31/09 (DVD)
> - Injustice II- Edison, NJ 1/17/09 (DVD)
> - Full Circle- Manassas, VA 1/16/09 (DVD)
> - Wrestling At the Gateway- Collinsville, IL 12/5/08 (DVD)
> - Southern Hostility- Nashville, TN 12/6/08 (DVD)
> - Escalation- Dayton, OH 11/21/08 (DVD)
> - The French Connection- Montreal, Quebec 11/7/08 (DVD)
> - Battle For Supremacy- Dayton, OH 6/27/08 (DVD)
> - Respect is Earned II- Philadelphia, PA 6/7/08 (DVD)
> - Tag Wars 2008- Detroit, MI 4/18/08 (DVD)
> - Race To The Top Night 1- Deer Park, NY 7/27/07 (DVD)
> - Domination- Philadelphia, PA 6/9/07 (DVD)
> - The Battle For St. Paul 4/27/07 (DVD)
> - Fifth Year Festival: Dayton- Dayton, OH 2/23/07 (DVD)
> - Throwdown- Detroit, MI 6/23/06 (DVD)
> - Unscripted II- Long Island, NY 2/11/06 (DVD)
> - Tag Wars 2006- Dayton, OH 1/27/06 (DVD)
> - Showdown in Motown- Detroit, MI 11/4/05 (DVD)
> - Buffalo Stampede- Buffalo, NY 10/15/05 (DVD)
> - Enter The Dragon- Cleveland, OH 10/14/05 (DVD)
> - Survival of the Fittest 2005- Dorchester, MA 9/24/05 (DVD)
> - Stalemate- Dorchester, MA 4/16/05 (DVD)
> - Trios Tournament 2005- Philadelphia, PA 3/5/05 (DVD)
> - Back To Basics- Woodbridge, CT 3/12/05 (DVD)
> - Unscripted- Philadelphia, PA 9/21/02 (DVD)
> 
> - Straight Shootin’ with Skandar Akbar (DVD)
> - Straight Shootin’ with Ron Killings (DVD)
> - Straight Shootin’ with The Fantastics (DVD)
> - Straight Shootin’ with The One Man Gang (DVD)
> - Straight Shootin’ with Butch Reed (DVD)
> - Straight Shootin’ with Mr. Fuji (DVD)
> - Straight Shootin’ with Mike Rotunda (DVD)
> - Straight Shootin’ with Brad Armstrong (DVD)
> - Straight Shootin’ with Marc Mero (DVD)
> - Straight Shootin’ with Ken Patera (DVD)
> - Straight Shootin’ with Paul Ellering (DVD)
> - Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle (DVD)
> - Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle Vol. 2 (DVD)
> - Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette and Bill Watts (DVD)
> - Straight Shootin’ with The Women of Honor (DVD)
> - Straight Shootin’ with Konnan (DVD)
> - Secrets of the Ring with All Snow
> 
> - Full Impact Pro “Sold Out” St. Petersburg, FL 6/24/05 (DVD)
> - Full Impact Pro “Unstoppable” Brookville, FL 5/28/05 (DVD)
> - Full Impact Pro ‘In Full Force’ Arcadia, FL 5/27/05 (DVD)
> - Full Impact Pro ‘The Usual Suspect’ Brandon, FL 4/22/05 (DVD)
> 
> Offer ends on Monday, January 17th at Noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohstore.com.
> 
> *$10 OFF YOUR PURCHASE OF $60 OR MORE*
> 
> In additional to the “Dollar Days” Sale you will get $10 off all orders when you spend $60 or more on all DVD’s and apparel.
> 
> Please note that live event tickets, subscription packages, and gift certificates are not included in this offer. No discount code is needed. If your order qualifies you will automatically save $10 on your order.
> 
> *NEW DVD RELEASES/PREORDERS*
> 
> The following titles are now available to order in the ROH Online Store:
> 
> *Final Battle 2010- New York, NY 12/18/10 (DVD-Preorder)*
> 
> This title is scheduled to begin shipping in late January!!!
> 
> Ring of Honor closed out 2010 in grand fashion with the annual tradition know as “Final Battle”. This event featured the Final Battle at Final Battle as Kevin Steen and El Generico ended their year long feud in an Unsanctioned Fight Without Honor. Roderick Strong went one-on-one with Davey Richards for the ROH World Title. The Kings of Wrestling and Shane Hagadorn faced The Briscoe Family (Jay, Mark, and Papa Mike) in Six Man Tag Team Action. Plus much more!
> 
> 1. The All Night Express vs. Kyle O’Reilly and Adam Cole
> 2. TJ Perkins vs. Colt Cabana
> 3. Amazing Kong and Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey and Serena Deeb
> 4. Eddie Edwards vs. Sonjay Dutt
> 5. Christopher Daniels vs. Homicide
> 6. The Kings of Wrestling and Shane Hagadorn vs. Jay, Mark, and Mike “Papa” Briscoe
> 7. ROH World Title Match: Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards
> 8. Unsanctioned Fight Without Honor: Kevin Steen vs. El Generico
> 
> *SHIMMER Vol. 34 (DVD-Preorder)*
> 
> This title is scheduled to begin shipping on January 20th!!!
> 
> Features Madison Eagles vs. Ayumi Kurihara for the SHIMMER Title; Ayako Hamada vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Jessie McKay in a Triple Threat Match; Cheerleader Melissa vs. Tomoka Nakagawa; Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Rachel Summerlyn & Jessica James for the SHIMMER Tag Titles; plus more.
> 
> 1. Jamilia Craft vs. Kellie Skater
> 2. Leva Bates vs. Melanie Cruise
> 3. Nikki Roxx vs. Misaki Ohata
> 4. Nevaeh vs. Daffney
> 5. Tenille vs. Athena
> 6. Allison Danger vs. Veronika Vice
> 7. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Rachel Summerlyn & Jessica James
> 8. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Tomoka Nakagawa
> 9. Triple Threat Match: Ayako Hamada vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Jessie McKay
> 10. SHIMMER Title Match: Madison Eagles vs. Ayumi Kurihara
> 
> Plus Amber Gertner interviews Serena Deeb!
> 
> *Fate Of An Angel II- Mississauga, Ontario 11/13/10 (DVD)*
> 
> Roderick Strong makes his first ROH World Title defense against “The Fallen Angel” Christopher Daniels; The Kings of Wrestling defend the World Tag Team Titles against Kevin Steen and Steve Corino; Homicide battles Jay Briscoe in a Grudge Match; The All Night Express vs. Colt Cabana and El Generico in a #1 Contender’s Match; plus more.
> 1. Bobby Dempsey & Grizzly Redwood vs. The House of Truth (Michael Elgin & Zach Gowen)
> 2. Trial Series #4: Andy “Right Leg” Ridge vs. Mark Briscoe
> 3. Sara Del Rey vs. Jamilia Craft
> 4. World Tag Title Shot On The Line: Colt Cabana and El Generico vs. The All Night Express
> 5. Kyle O’Reilly & Adam Cole vs. The Bravado Brothers
> 6. Grudge Match: Homicide vs. Jay Briscoe
> 7. ROH World Tag Team Title Match: The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino
> 8. ROH World Title Match: Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels
> 
> *Pro Wrestling Superstars “Freshman Phenom”- Jacksonville, NC 10/23/10 (DVD-R)*
> 
> Pro Wrestling Superstars presents “Freshman Phenom” in Jacksonville, NC held 10-23-10
> 1. Caleb Konley v. Lee Valiant
> 2. Kevin Michaels v. Donnie Steamboat
> 3. “Man Scout” Jake Manning & Joey Silvia v. “The Danger Bees” El Generico & Paul London
> 4. Tommy Dreamer v. Necro Butcher in a hardcore match.
> 5. Cedric Alexander v. Xsiris
> 6. Shelton Benjamin v. “Fallen Angel” Christopher Daniels in their first ever match!
> 7. Mickie James v. Amber O’Neal
> 
> *TNA Bound For Glory 2010 (DVD)*
> 
> 1. TNA Tag Team Title Match: The Motor City Machine Guns vs. Generation Me
> 2. TNA Knockouts Title Match: Angelina Love vs. Velvet Sky vs. Madison Rayne vs. Tara
> *Mickie James is the guest referee
> 3. Ink Inc. vs. Orlando Jordan and Eric Young
> 4. TNA X-Division Title: Jay Lethal vs. Douglas Williams
> 5. Monsters Ball Match: Abyss vs. Rob Van Dam
> 6. Kevin Nash, Sting, and The Pope vs. Jeff Jarrett and Samoa Joe
> 7. Lethal Lockdown Match: EV 2.0 (Tommy Dreamer & Rhino & Stevie Richards & Raven & Sabu, managed by Mick Foley) vs. Fortune (Robert Roode & James Storm & Kazarian & Matt Morgan & A.J. Styles with Ric Flair)
> 8. For The Vacant TNA World Title: Kurt Angle vs. Mr. Anderson vs. Jeff Hardy


Other than the Tag Wars shows, which I think I'll be getting, are there any other shows in that list worth picking up?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'd recommend:

- The French Connection- Montreal, Quebec 11/7/08 (DVD)
- Respect is Earned II- Philadelphia, PA 6/7/08 (DVD)
- Tag Wars 2008- Detroit, MI 4/18/08 (DVD)
- Domination- Philadelphia, PA 6/9/07 (DVD)
- Throwdown- Detroit, MI 6/23/06 (DVD)
- Tag Wars 2006- Dayton, OH 1/27/06 (DVD)
- Stalemate- Dorchester, MA 4/16/05 (DVD)


----------



## Meteora2004

Forgot I have RIEII, but I'll check out the others.


----------



## Bubz

I really like that cover but...Steen, what the hell where they thinking! i mean, does that look like a man who is about to have possibly his last match in the company in a blood fued?


----------



## jawbreaker

Nothing I need in the $5 sale (a few shows from fall 04 and summer 05), otherwise I'd probably buy a few. Oh well.


----------



## musdy

This clip makes me wish I got this shoot when I had the chance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36khbFfQHh0


----------



## Cleavage

The Steve Corino story that Punk told in that shoot interview, is one of the greatest stories ever told. And so is the story of when Homicide almost Pissed on Punk.


----------



## McQueen

The Joe/Punk shoot is pure greatness. Cabana/Punk was pretty entertaining too. Corino's was really good as well.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

musdy said:


> This clip makes me wish I got this shoot when I had the chance.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36khbFfQHh0


It's one of the first things listed in my media thread.


----------



## Bubz

The Homicide being drunk story is hilarious!


----------



## bme

The Punk/Joe shoot was the first one i ever watched, it had me in stitches.

Ladder War 2 - ok match, the closing moments of the match was awesome.
Steen/Generico DBD - good match, loved the reverse into the package piledriver.

Watched *The Best of Austin Aries - Wrestling Machine*...

Aries vs. Danny Daniels, Aries' ROH debut (3/13/04) - ok match, Daniels at one point hit the Rubix Cube/Joker Driver and the ref blatantly broke up the cover. A guy in the crowd told the ref not break up the next cover.

Aries vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Rocky Romero (ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04)- good match, Nigel stood out the most in this one.

Aries, Evans & Strong vs. Izzy, Dixie & Angel Dust, (Generation Next 5/22/04) - good match, damn i miss Special K.

Aries, Shelley & Strong vs. Matt Striker, John Walters & Jimmy Rave (World Title Classic 6/12/04) - ok match

Aries & Strong vs. John Walters & Josh Daniels, SOTF Qualifier (Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04)- ok match, sloppy towards to the end.

Aries vs. Bryan Danielson, SOTF Finals (Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04) - good match, started off slow but picked up after a few minutes.

Aries vs. Doug Williams, Pure title match (Death Before Dishonor Part 2: Night 2 7/24/04) - good match, one of the best pure title matches i've seen and a good match to you're interest in seeing one.

Aries vs. Colt Cabana (Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04) - ok match

Aries vs. CM Punk (Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04) - ok match


----------



## smitlick

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> The Joe/Punk shoot is pure greatness. Cabana/Punk was pretty entertaining too. Corino's was really good as well.



Punk/Joe is much better then Cabana/Punk. Cabana/Punk is good but lacks any sort of structure.


----------



## RKing85

does ROH ever have sales on their dvd's? If so, how often? (like maybe 3 for $50 or something)


----------



## jawbreaker

Yes. Sales happen just about every week.


----------



## RKing85

I see that now. Picked up 7 dvd's (5 for $20 and I found 2 for $5) and then when I went to checkout, b/c I spent more than $60, I got $10 off. So I got $7 dvd's for $100 plus $18 for shipping. Not bad for ROH quality.


----------



## silver kyle

You'll be mighty happy with your purchases when they arrive


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Which DVDs were bought?


----------



## RKing85

I'm going to start collecting all the ROH PPV and IPPV events. They didn't have some of the earlier ones, but i went back as far as I could go.

Repsect is Earned 2007
Undeniable 2007
Take No Prisoners 2008
Respect is Earned 2008
Glory by Honor 7
Rising Above
Caged Collision


----------



## jawbreaker

GBH 7 wasn't a PPV. Pretty good show, though.


----------



## McQueen

Was that the Misawa one or the one Danielson won the GHC Jr Title or defended it or whatever?


----------



## bme

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Was that the Misawa one or the one Danielson won the GHC Jr Title or defended it or whatever?


It's the one where the ROH, GHC Junior, FIP & NWA titles were defended.

Danielson did defend the GHC Junior title that night.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah that show was okay. I remember Misawa ones were kinda underwhelming though.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

RKing85 said:


> I'm going to start collecting all the ROH PPV and IPPV events. They didn't have some of the earlier ones, but i went back as far as I could go.
> 
> Repsect is Earned 2007
> Undeniable 2007
> Take No Prisoners 2008
> Respect is Earned 2008
> Glory by Honor 7
> Rising Above
> Caged Collision


I'll give my two cents on all of them. 

Respect is Earned 07 - Good introductory PPV
Driven 07 - Must see Danielson vs. Nigel. Out of Print, but worth tracking down. 
Man Up - One of the best ROH's shows of all time. Unforgettable Ladder War. 
Undeniable - Big event, not the best PPV this year. 
Rising Above 07 - Nigel vs Aries, in a must see, almost 5 star match.
Take No prisoners 08 - Again must see main event. 
Respect is Earned II - Solid show
New Horizons - I was here live, i thought it was an OK show. Not the best PPV. 
Driven II - Rare show. Some matches. 
Rising Above 2008 - Best PPV of 2008. Climax of two major fueds in 2008. 
Final Battle 2009 - First Ippv - Very good with memorable moments and good matches. 
Big Bang - Solid PPV. Fun match event, weak lower card. 
Death Before Dishonor 2010- One of the greatest ROH Shows. Must see
Glory By Honor 9 - Epic event, decent wrestling. Awesome show live. 
Final Battle 2010 - Another must see show. Two awesome final matches. 

So basically there is 3 era's of PPV's 2007, 2008 and the IPPV series. 2007 had excellent build up to the next show, and some epic main events. In 2008 they didn't put as much emphasis on the PPV's and they were putting them in B markets like Detroit, and i think Boston got one as well. Some great matchups, but the only one that really stood out to me with Rising Above. Great booking that year as well with the AOTF/Aries fued, and Danielson chasing the reigning champ Nigel. Good stuff. The IPPV series has been very solid. You easily get your moneys worth, and these are what Live PPV's should be. Shocking events, good/great matches, solid build up. ROH hit on all cylinders with these shows, so picking the PPV's to watch is a great starting point. Not a bad show with any of these. Certainly there are great DVD's too, but starting with the PPV's works imo. Maybe not the most in depth review of each ppv, but i think with this narrative below you get the idea.


----------



## McQueen

Even though I loathe the Ladder War for being a glorified spot exhibition of hardcore spots MAN UP! and Driven are must have shows. Take no Prisoners 2008 was really good too.


----------



## jawbreaker

I thought Caged Collision was mediocre and Take No Prisoners 09 was just slightly above average. But if you're just getting into ROH, you'll probably like them more than someone as jaded as me.

Of the iPPVs...

FB09 has two great matches before intermission, and then a bunch of disappointments.
The Big Bang has no real great matches in my opinion (some disagree), but was still a fun show to watch apart from one shitty brawl and one massive clusterfuck.
DBD8 has a fantastic main event and two very good semi-mains. The rest of the show ranges from total shit to barely mediocre.
GBH9 has some major pacing issues but is nonetheless a good, watchable show
FB10 is where ROH finally got their shit completely together with the iPPVs. The top two matches are both great, and the opener might be my favorite opener ever.


----------



## RKing85

I've known of ROH for 5 years or so and when youtube came around, I started seeing the odd match on there and was impressed obviously. Then when it went came on HDNet I really going out of my way to catch the show for about the last year or so and I've purchased the last two ippv's. Now I'm just going back and starting to catch up on all the old shows.


----------



## peachchaos

Final Battle 2009 has got the be the biggest mixed bag in the history of ROH. 

One on hand, there is an amazing, feud-ending tag match between Steenerico and The Young Bucks and an amazing beginning to one of the best storylines ever. Also, though the weakest Fight Without Honor, Kingston-Hero is a fitting end to their ROH feud with an incredible spot that must be seen. The two huge surprises (Steen's heel turn, the return of KOW) are two of the most exciting moments in ROH history.

On the other hand, there isn't a single other outstanding match. Adam Pearce lost his mind when he booked the main event to go broadway, but he really screwed the pooch when he booked 8 other matches on the undercard. Here is a year-ending show that should have been a wrestling classic, but instead is an overbooked circus show.


----------



## RKing85

Wow was my english ever bad in my last post. haha.

Final Battle 2010 was what put me over the edge to go back and start purchasing the old ROH PPV's. I purchased the ippv and I missed the first two matches cause I got stuck at work, but I really enjoyed the rest of the card, and obviously the last two matches where just amazing.


----------



## jawbreaker

Ah.

I started out watching a few shows here and there from various points in the company's history, and about a year ago started watching everything chronologically (while still keeping up with the current stuff). I'm about midway through 2005 right now and it's a lot of fun.


----------



## jawbreaker

peachchaos said:


> Final Battle 2009 has got the be the biggest mixed bag in the history of ROH.
> 
> One on hand, there is an amazing, feud-ending tag match between Steenerico and The Young Bucks and an amazing beginning to one of the best storylines ever. Also, though the weakest Fight Without Honor, Kingston-Hero is a fitting end to their ROH feud with an incredible spot that must be seen. The two huge surprises (Steen's heel turn, the return of KOW) are two of the most exciting moments in ROH history.
> 
> On the other hand, there isn't a single other outstanding match. Adam Pearce lost his mind when he booked the main event to go broadway, but he really screwed the pooch when he booked 8 other matches on the undercard. Here is a year-ending show that should have been a wrestling classic, but instead is an overbooked circus show.


Maff/Whitmer vs. the Carnage Crew
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious
Homicide vs. Corino
Carnage Crew vs. Texas Wrestling Academy

were all much weaker FWHs than Hero/Kingston. And the Bucks and Steenerico never really feuded. Otherwise I agree with you.


----------



## McQueen

Oh god Maff/Whitmer vs Carnage Crew. What a pointless fucking fued.


----------



## jawbreaker

Looking back I can't believe how badly Mick Foley was wasted in ROH. He could have done interesting things, but no, he put over Maff and Whitmer and had a feud with Samoa Joe that didn't make any sense.


----------



## McQueen

Steamboat seemed like the only "special guest" who came in and did anything meaningful in the long run.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah. Unless you count Gibson.


----------



## McQueen

No I counted him as an active Roster member. Miss that guy, really enjoyed his stuff in ROH especially.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, I just finished watching Back to Basics and Gibson hasn't had a match yet that I'd rate below ***3/4. I knew he was good, but I didn't know he was this good. Same with Spanky. Those two collectively are the best things about ROH in the period I'm watching right now.


----------



## McQueen

I think the worst singles match he might have had was either the one with Puma or the title match with Aries at Stalemate which was still pretty solid. His final match with Strong was AWESOME.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> DBD8 has a fantastic main event and two very good semi-mains. The rest of the show ranges from total shit to barely mediocre.


DBD8 had the best overall "feel" of any iPPV IMO. It had sports-like interviews, with crowd members and wrestlers backstage, which hyped the main events, and a few other cool touches. 

It also had a nice bit of booking, that worked most people on here IIRC (not me ) with that "The Briscoes are stuck at customs" thing. There was another swerve with the Cheech 'n' Cloudy false start too.

It's my favourite iPPV, closely followed by FB10. Not a fan of the other iPPVs tbh, excepting the markworthy re-debuts on a couple of them.

DBD also had ROH's only good DVD cover of the past year IIRC.


----------



## Tarfu

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> DBD also had ROH's only good DVD cover of the past year IIRC.


What an unbelievable dick.

Still waiting for them to come crawling back to me.


----------



## Platt

One show out, SCOH V is the only show in the last year with great cover.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Platt said:


> One show out, SCOH V is the only show in the last year with great cover.


I hated it. It's not Tarfu's best work.


----------



## Platt

Don't know whether it's his best or not but it's certainly the best ROH have had since the production switch.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Platt said:


> Don't know whether it's his best or not but it's certainly the best ROH have had since the take over.


You could barely see the match-listing on the back and the whole thing was really cheaply printed, to boot. It just looked like a homemade cover to me. I'm not saying that there haven't been a lot of other terrible ones this year...


----------



## McQueen

I like the Supercard V cover Tarfu. Thats all that matters.


----------



## Tarfu

It came out pretty bad after it was printed out, dark as fuck. That's the case in most of their DVDs. Looked alot more lively on my screen. 

Anyway, I've noticed how goofy Strong looks these days. Is he taking part in the Erick Stevens Experience?



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I like the Supercard V cover Tarfu. Thats all that matters.


God bless you.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Having scanned the ROH Store there appear to have been eight good covers this year. I stand corrected.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'm not a fan of how DVD and blu ray covers come out in general. Wrestling, sports, movies, TV shows, most of them hardly ever seem absolutely perfect.


----------



## silver kyle

superdupersonic said:


> I'm not a fan of how DVD and blu ray covers come out in general. Wrestling, sports, movies, TV shows, most of them hardly ever seem absolutely perfect.


I've got your perfect cover.


----------



## Bubz

> Having scanned the ROH Store *there appear to have been eight good covers* this year. I stand corrected.


lol very specific.

On the subject of the PPV's and iPPV's, Driven was the best PPV, better than Man Up IMO and with the bonus match of Dragon/KENTA (which is better than Dragon/Nigel and was my favorite match of that year) it is easily the best PPV DVD.

Final Battle 2010 is the best iPPV IMO. It flowed the best and it had the best overall matches. Great great show. DBD8 was a 2 match show, the undercard really was'nt anything special and GBH was dissapointing.


----------



## McQueen

I liked Dragon/Nigel better. Domination might have been my favorite show ever if that match was on there.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah Domination was great anyway but with that match it could have been amazing. I am thinking of the right show with Morishima vs Strong?


----------



## McQueen

Yeah thats the one. I enjoyed every match on that show which is pretty rare.


----------



## Meteora2004

Would Showdown in Motown, Tag Wars 2006, Domination and Tag Wars 2008 be a good order? It'd be just under $30 shipped with the sale.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Get it.


----------



## McQueen

Showdown in Motown is one of the 4 shows I never got from 2005 but the other three are all good shows.


----------



## Bubz

> Would Showdown in Motown, Tag Wars 2006, Domination and Tag Wars 2008 be a good order? It'd be just under $30 shipped with the sale.


Showdown in motown is OK, It does have one of my favorite spots in ROH history though. Tag wars 2006 has a great main event and the trio's matches are good. Domination and Tag wars 2008 are both great shows, the two tag mains on TW2008 are awesome.


----------



## McQueen

TW 2006 is a really underrated show IMO. Most people forget about it.


----------



## Bubz

Aries/Strong vs Danielson/Lethal is awesome from that show. I really liked Lethal in ROH, his team with Joe was cool.


----------



## McQueen

I disliked that heel turn though but that was a good match.


----------



## KingCrash

*AAW - Massacre on 26th Street*


Dan Lawrence vs. Juice Robinson vs. Trik Davis vs. Samuray Del Sol - **1/4

Mason Beck vs. The Milwaukee Maulers - Squash

Aeroform (Louis Lyndon & Flip Kendrick) vs. Darrin Corbin & Arik Cannon - **1/4

Mr. Miller vs. Krotch - 1/2*

*AAW Tag Team Titles*
House Of Truth (Christian Able & Truth Martini) vs. Zero Gravity (Bret Gakiya & CJ Esparza - **

Shane Hollister vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2

Colt Cabana & Derek St. Holmes vs. Jordan McEntyre & Knight Wagner - **

*AAW Heavyweight Title*
Silas Young vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2​


----------



## KaijuFan

Did someone say domination?


----------



## Dug2356

While they had some $5 dvds i decided to boost my collection with a few older shows so i got these

Domination
Showdown In Motown
Survival of the Fittest 2005
Tag Wars 2006
The French Connection
Unscripted II


----------



## McQueen

Unscripted II is back in stock? I never got that one.


----------



## Dug2356

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Unscripted II is back in stock? I never got that one.


Yep only $5


----------



## McQueen

Interesting. Might pick that up then. It is the big surprise return of a true RH legend after all. 

Xavier.


----------



## Dug2356

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Interesting. Might pick that up then. It is the big surprise return of a true RH legend after all.
> 
> Xavier.


That guys the David Arquette of ROH, Hes in there history books and can never be deleted


----------



## McQueen

Dude i'm already pissed off the fucking Packers are still in the playoffs don't badmouth Xavier!


----------



## bme

*Unscripted 2* still leaves me shaking my head.

Punks return and Nigel/Aries were awesome but the rest of the show was boring as hell.
After Punks opening promo i barely made it through the rest and since then have never watched the show again.

*Tag Wars 2006* is awesome for the 3 trios matches, Low Ki/Daniels & Tag title match.


----------



## seancarleton77

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Dude i'm already pissed off the fucking Packers are still in the playoffs don't badmouth Xavier!


Xavier is the name of my friends 2 year old son, and he's more entertaining than the wrestler of the same name.


----------



## McQueen

You don't detect sarcasm well kid.


----------



## seancarleton77

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> You don't detect sarcasm well kid.


I do. I like to add to things. It was missing something.


----------



## FITZ

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> You don't detect sarcasm well kid.


Oh the irony here...


----------



## McQueen

You challenging me TaylorFitz.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

So here are some of my ideas for ROH bonus discs that I've come up with while being bored out of my fucking mind at work.

Best of the Pure Title
CM Punk vs. AJ Styles [Second Anniversary Show]
Alex Shelley vs. Doug Williams [Reborn: Completion]
Jay Lethal vs. Samoa Joe [Manhattan Mayhem]
Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinnes [Dragon Gate Invasion]
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli [Final Battle 2005]
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries [Unscripted II]
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal [Ring of Homicide II]
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong [Death Before Dishonor IV]
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson [Unified]

Best of Low Ki
Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels [The Era of Honor Begins]
Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson [Round Robin Challenge]
Low Ki vs. Amazing Red [Road to the Title]
Low Ki vs. AJ Styles [Honor Invades Boston]
Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe [Glory By Honor]
Low Ki & Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger [Weekend of Thunder Night 2]
Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi & Homicide [Unforgettable]
Low Ki vs. KENTA [Final Battle 2005]

Best of Alex Shelley
Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs [The Last Stand]
Alex Shelley, Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans vs. Briscoe Bros., Jimmy Rave, & John Walters [Generation Next]
Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs [Joe vs. Punk II]
Alex Shelley vs. CM Punk [Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2]
Alex Shelley vs. Austin Aries [Manhattan Mayhem]
Alex Shelley, Jimmy Rave, & Abyss vs. Jack Evans, Matt Sydal, & Jimmy Yang [Tag Wars 2006]
Alex Shelley vs. Bryan Danielson [Arena Warfare]
Motor City Machine Guns vs. Briscoe Bros. [Good Times, Great Memories]

Best of Kevin Steen
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Briscoe Bros. [Fifth Year Festival: Philly]
Kevin Steen vs. Mark Briscoe [A Fight at the Roxbury]
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Briscoe Bros. [Man Up]
Kevin Steen vs. Takeshi Morishima [Honor Nation]
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Speed Muscle [Dragon Gate Challenge II]
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Motor City Machine Guns [Death Before Dishonor VI]
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. American Wolves [Motor City Madness 2009]
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Young Bucks [Final Battle 2009]
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana [Glory By Honor IX]

Best of El Generico
El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji [Motor City Madness 2007]
El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli [Without Remorse]
El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Shingo & BxB Hulk [Supercard of Honor III]
El Generico vs. Kota Ibushi [Return Engagement]
El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero [A New Level]
El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson [Proving Ground 2009 Night 2]
El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Young Bucks [Aries vs. Richards]
El Generico vs. Chris Hero [The Epic Encounter III]
El Generico & Colt Cabana vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino [Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II]

Best of Davey Richards
Davey Richards vs. KENTA [Fight of the Century]
Davey Richards & Roderick Strong vs. Shingo & Naruki Doi [Fifth Year Festival: Finale]
Davey Richards vs. El Generico [Race to the Top Tournament Night 2]
Davey Richards vs. Naomichi Marufuji [Final Battle 2007]
Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi [Bedlam in Beantown]
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong [Battle of the Best]
American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico [ROH on HDNet tables match]
Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson [The Final Countdown Tour: Boston]

Best of Chris Hero
Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson [Hell Freezes Over]
Chris Hero, Super Dragon, & Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, & BJ Whitmer [The 100th Show]
Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong [Glory By Honor V Night 2]
Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoe Bros. [Final Battle 2006]
Chris Hero vs. Nigel McGuinness [Death Before Dishonor V Night 1]
Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli [Manhattan Mayhem II]
Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong [The Battle For Supremacy]
Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn [Never Say Die]
Chris Hero vs. KENTA [ROH on HDNet]
Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black [Clash of the Contenders]
Kings of Wrestling & American Wolves vs. Briscoe Bros. & Young Bucks [SoCal Showdown]

Best of Claudio Castagnoli
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Alex Shelley [This Means War]
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shingo vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong vs. Matt Cross vs. Pelle Primeau [Fifth Year Festival: Dayton]
Claudio Castagnoli & Matt Sydal vs. Briscoe Bros. [Respect is Earned]
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Takeshi Morishima [Death Before Dishonor V Night 1]
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji [Glory By Honor VI Night 2]
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero [Rising Above 2007]
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness [New Horizons]
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson [Southern Hostility]
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards [The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton]
Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoe Bros. [The Big Bang]


----------



## Corey

Those all look pretty incredible. You must have lots of free time at work.


----------



## McQueen

I'm pretty impressed you made a Davey Richards comp i'd actually think about buying.


----------



## musdy

ROH got Youtube to close down the guy's account, who posted that clip from the Joe/Punk shoot.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It makes perfect sense, since ROH doesn't have copies for sale or download of course.


----------



## FITZ

I know, they most have been loosing so much money by that clip being up...

And that shoot was awesome. The Road stories were hilarious, and the the rest of the shoot was just really interesting. It was good to hear them spend so much time talking about only a few matches.


----------



## heyman deciple

superdupersonic said:


> So here are some of my ideas for ROH bonus discs that I've come up with while being bored out of my fucking mind at work.
> 
> Best of the Pure Title
> CM Punk vs. AJ Styles [Second Anniversary Show]
> Alex Shelley vs. Doug Williams [Reborn: Completion]
> Jay Lethal vs. Samoa Joe [Manhattan Mayhem]
> Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinnes [Dragon Gate Invasion]
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli [Final Battle 2005]
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries [Unscripted II]
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal [Ring of Homicide II]
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong [Death Before Dishonor IV]
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson [Unified]
> 
> Best of Low Ki
> Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels [The Era of Honor Begins]
> Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson [Round Robin Challenge]
> Low Ki vs. Amazing Red [Road to the Title]
> Low Ki vs. AJ Styles [Honor Invades Boston]
> Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe [Glory By Honor]
> Low Ki & Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger [Weekend of Thunder Night 2]
> Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi & Homicide [Unforgettable]
> Low Ki vs. KENTA [Final Battle 2005]
> 
> Best of Alex Shelley
> Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs [The Last Stand]
> Alex Shelley, Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans vs. Briscoe Bros., Jimmy Rave, & John Walters [Generation Next]
> Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs [Joe vs. Punk II]
> Alex Shelley vs. CM Punk [Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2]
> Alex Shelley vs. Austin Aries [Manhattan Mayhem]
> Alex Shelley, Jimmy Rave, & Abyss vs. Jack Evans, Matt Sydal, & Jimmy Yang [Tag Wars 2006]
> Alex Shelley vs. Bryan Danielson [Arena Warfare]
> Motor City Machine Guns vs. Briscoe Bros. [Good Times, Great Memories]
> 
> Best of Kevin Steen
> Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Briscoe Bros. [Fifth Year Festival: Philly]
> Kevin Steen vs. Mark Briscoe [A Fight at the Roxbury]
> Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Briscoe Bros. [Man Up]
> Kevin Steen vs. Takeshi Morishima [Honor Nation]
> Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Speed Muscle [Dragon Gate Challenge II]
> Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Motor City Machine Guns [Death Before Dishonor VI]
> Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. American Wolves [Motor City Madness 2009]
> Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Young Bucks [Final Battle 2009]
> Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana [Glory By Honor IX]
> 
> Best of El Generico
> El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji [Motor City Madness 2007]
> El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli [Without Remorse]
> El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Shingo & BxB Hulk [Supercard of Honor III]
> El Generico vs. Kota Ibushi [Return Engagement]
> El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero [A New Level]
> El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson [Proving Ground 2009 Night 2]
> El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Young Bucks [Aries vs. Richards]
> El Generico vs. Chris Hero [The Epic Encounter III]
> El Generico & Colt Cabana vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino [Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II]
> 
> Best of Davey Richards
> Davey Richards vs. KENTA [Fight of the Century]
> Davey Richards & Roderick Strong vs. Shingo & Naruki Doi [Fifth Year Festival: Finale]
> Davey Richards vs. El Generico [Race to the Top Tournament Night 2]
> Davey Richards vs. Naomichi Marufuji [Final Battle 2007]
> Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi [Bedlam in Beantown]
> Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong [Battle of the Best]
> American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico [ROH on HDNet tables match]
> Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson [The Final Countdown Tour: Boston]
> 
> Best of Chris Hero
> Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson [Hell Freezes Over]
> Chris Hero, Super Dragon, & Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, & BJ Whitmer [The 100th Show]
> Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong [Glory By Honor V Night 2]
> Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoe Bros. [Final Battle 2006]
> Chris Hero vs. Nigel McGuinness [Death Before Dishonor V Night 1]
> Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli [Manhattan Mayhem II]
> Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong [The Battle For Supremacy]
> Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn [Never Say Die]
> Chris Hero vs. KENTA [ROH on HDNet]
> Chris Hero vs. Tyler Black [Clash of the Contenders]
> Kings of Wrestling & American Wolves vs. Briscoe Bros. & Young Bucks [SoCal Showdown]
> 
> Best of Claudio Castagnoli
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Alex Shelley [This Means War]
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shingo vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong vs. Matt Cross vs. Pelle Primeau [Fifth Year Festival: Dayton]
> Claudio Castagnoli & Matt Sydal vs. Briscoe Bros. [Respect is Earned]
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Takeshi Morishima [Death Before Dishonor V Night 1]
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji [Glory By Honor VI Night 2]
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero [Rising Above 2007]
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuinness [New Horizons]
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson [Southern Hostility]
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards [The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton]
> Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoe Bros. [The Big Bang]


That Alex Shelley best of would be the greatest DVD Ever, I'd just include a few promos to go along with the matches like his promo making Delirious his partner against Generation Next and maybe some of his Embassy promos with Jimmy Rave and Prince Nana those three were gold.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Take off one of the Jacobs matches and include Shelley & Delirious vs. Strong & Evans.

Best of Jimmy Jacobs
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Alex Shelley [Joe vs. Punk II]
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer [Throwdown]
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana [Fifth Year Festival: Chicago]
Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer [Supercard of Honor II]
Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Shingo & BxB Hulk [Dragon Gate Challenge II]
Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico [Up For Grabs]
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries [Vendetta II]
Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Go Shiozaki & Naomichi Marufji [Fueling the Fire]
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries [Bound By Hate]


----------



## jawbreaker

Why not the I Quit match with Aries?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It's not currently OOP. The other Aries matches are.


----------



## jawbreaker

Makes sense, but I'd still feel kind of ripped off watching the Vendetta II and Bound By Hate matches and not getting a conclusion to the feud. I'd also suggest Jacobs/Whitmer vs. Joe/Lethal from Best of American Super Juniors to break the string of violent feud ending matches at the start of the disc, and also because it's his first tag title win.

Side note: has anyone in ROH history been in a greater number of worthwhile feuds than Jacobs? Or even just feuds in general? Maybe Homicide?


----------



## heyman deciple

superdupersonic said:


> Take off one of the Jacobs matches and include Shelley & Delirious vs. Strong & Evans.
> 
> Best of Jimmy Jacobs
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Alex Shelley [Joe vs. Punk II]
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer [Throwdown]
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana [Fifth Year Festival: Chicago]
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer [Supercard of Honor II]
> Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Shingo & BxB Hulk [Dragon Gate Challenge II]
> Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico [Up For Grabs]
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries [Vendetta II]
> Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Go Shiozaki & Naomichi Marufji [Fueling the Fire]
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries [Bound By Hate]


I'd take off the Shelley-Jacobs Last Stand match to make room for that tag; As the Shelley-Jacobs I Quit match for Punk-Joe II was really a must see match.

By the way that Jacobs selection looks pretty sweet but I would have included the Jacobs-Whitmer match for Dragon Gate challenge as that was just an awesome Jacobs performance with the bad bump from the top rope power bomb and all.


----------



## smitlick

Smart Mark Video have a sale on - Spend $60 and receive 25% off. Sale ends on 1/20.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Fuck their sales.


----------



## silver kyle

Does anybody know why we're able to pre-order Final Battle before the 12/17 event from ROH?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

heyman deciple said:


> I'd take off the Shelley-Jacobs Last Stand match to make room for that tag; As the Shelley-Jacobs I Quit match for Punk-Joe II was really a must see match.
> 
> By the way that Jacobs selection looks pretty sweet but I would have included the Jacobs-Whitmer match for Dragon Gate challenge as that was just an awesome Jacobs performance with the bad bump from the top rope power bomb and all.


It's really just one botch with the typical Whitmer no sell job. Cage match is a true classic.


----------



## heyman deciple

superdupersonic said:


> It's really just one botch with the typical Whitmer no sell job. Cage match is a true classic.


The cage match was awesome, especially with Jacobs gutting it out with that bad leg and you have a point about the Dragon Gate Challenge match being about that one botch but I think I enjoyed it more for the crowd reaction to Jacobs after that botch, to me that was Jacobs star maker moment along with the angle he had going with Lacey.

Plus Dragon Gate Challenge was the first real ROH show I saw; so maybe I over rate that particular match just a little.

And to the guy asking about Final Battle 2010; I assume because it was an IPPV, it's more anticipated than the live event the night before and it's fresh in people's minds so it's more likely to get a good number of preorders as oppossed to the live event that only the People that attended the event saw.


----------



## The REAL MP

It's because the commentary is already recorded. 

It has nothing to do with being a big show or anticipation or being fresh or whatever. Those idiots in the ROH office don't think like that.


----------



## FITZ

silver kyle said:


> Does anybody know why we're able to pre-order Final Battle before the 12/17 event from ROH?


Commentary and the fact that the show has already been presented to be. For the 12/17 they just have a lot of raw footage. I would imagine they had to go and add in all the promos or any type of highlights as well as deciding when camera cuts and stuff like that are made. For It's a much easier process I would imagine for Final Battle.


----------



## silver kyle

Gotcha. Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

More bonus disc ideas while being bored at work.

Best of KENTA
KENTA & Naomichi Marufji vs. Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe [Best in the World]
KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe [In Your Face]
KENTA vs. Roderick Strong [Throwdown]
KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Briscoe Bros. [Glory By Honor V Night 1]
KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong [Honor Reclaims Boston]
KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson [Driven 2007]
KENTA vs. Mitsuharu Misawa [Glory By Honor VI Night 2]
KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima [The Tokyo Summit]
KENTA vs. Davey Richards [Supercard of Honor IV]

Best of Naomichi Marufuji
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson [Final Battle 2005]
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness [Glory By Honor V Night 2]
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Rocky Romero [Respect is Earned]
Naomichi Marufuji, Takeshi Morishima, & Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero [Southern Navigation]
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson [A New Level]
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong [Northern Navigation]
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki [Death Before Dishonor VI]
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness [Final Battle 2008]

Best of Takeshi Morishima
Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe [Fifth Year Festival: NYC]
Takeshi Morishima vs. Homicide [Fifth Year Festival: Philly]
Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries [The Battle of St. Paul]
Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo [Good Times, Great Memories]
Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness [United We Stand]
Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright [Death Before Dishonor V Night 2]
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson [Glory By Honor VI Night 2]
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson [Rising Above 2007]
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson [Final Battle 2008]


----------



## Bubz

They sound like the best ones you came up with yet, I loved Mori the Monster in ROH the guy is a beast! Out of all the Japanese wrestlers that have come and gone i want him back the most.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Best of Matt Sydal
Matt Sydal vs. AJ Styles [Hell Freezes Over]
Matt Sydal & AJ Styles vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans [Supercard of Honor]
Matt Sydal vs. Christopher Daniels [Weekend of Champions Night 2]
Matt Sydal & Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong [Gut Check]
Matt Sydal vs. KENTA [The Bitter End]
Matt Sydal & Christopher Daniels vs. Kings of Wrestling [Dethroned]
Matt Sydal & Christopher Daniels vs. CIMA & Shingo [International Challenge]
Matt Sydal vs. Naomichi Marufuji [Reborn Again]
Matt Sydal vs. El Generico [A Fight at the Roxbury]
Matt Sydal vs. Bryan Danielson [Death Before Dishonor V Night 1]
Matt Sydal vs. Delirious [Man Up]


----------



## Corey

​
*RING OF HONOR WINTER SAVINGS CONTINUES* 
Our “Winter Savings Sale” continues exclusively at ROHWrestling.com. This sale is very simple. *EVERY in stock Ring of Honor DVD’s from 2002-2009 is on sale for the low price of $10 each*. Also just added for the first time to the $10 is the “8th Anniversary Show” from 2/13/10. On top of that, take an additional 20% Off Your Order which brings the cost down to the low price of only $8 PER DVD!!!
*TAKE 20% OFF YOUR ORDER!!!*
*To redeem your 20% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:*
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
2. Enter the coupon code: *winter20* into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
* Tickets for the following events are NOT included in this sale and can’t be discounted: New York, NY 3/19/11, Atlanta, GA on 4/1/10 and 4/2/10, Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11
** DVD Subscription Packages and Gift Certificates can NOT discounted.


*RING OF HONOR DVD’S ON SALE FOR $10 EACH!!!* 
EVERY single in stock ROH DVD from 2002-2009 (plus the “8th Anniversary Show”) is on sale for only $10 each. Click HERE then start on page 3 in order to start seeing all the titles included in this sale.
OFFER IS GOOD ONLY WHILE SUPPLIES LAST!!!
Sale ends Tuesday, January 25th at Noon EST!!! Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustment to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohstore.com and will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

*NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES:*
- SHIPPING ON THURSDAY: Final Battle 2010- New York, NY 12/18/10 (DVD)
- PREORDER: ROH on HDNet Vol 5 (DVD)
- SHIPPING ON MONDAY: Shimmer Vol. 34 (DVD)
- NOW IN STOCK: Fate Of An Angel II- Mississauga, Ontario 11/13/10 (DVD)
- NOW IN STOCK: Survival of the Fittest 2010 11/12/10 (2 Disc Set with bonus Best of Nigel McGuinness DVD)
- NOW IN STOCK: Richards Vs. Daniels 10/16/10 (DVD)
- NOW IN STOCK: Ring Roasts III with Jim Cornette (DVD-R)
- NOW IN STOCK: Pro Wrestling Superstars “Freshman Phenom”- Jacksonville, NC 10/23/10 (DVD-R)
- NOW IN STOCK: WWE Best of RAW 2010 (3 Disc Set)
- NOW IN STOCK: WWE Tables, Ladders, & Chairs 2010 (DVD)
- NOW IN STOCK: TNA Bound For Glory 2010 (DVD)
Plus much more. To see all of our New Releases click HERE!


----------



## thephenomenalone

Been waiting for a % off sale pre-ordered Shimmer Volume 34


----------



## SHIRLEY

superdupersonic said:


> More bonus disc ideas while being bored at work.
> 
> Best of KENTA
> KENTA & Naomichi Marufji vs. Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe [Best in the World]
> KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe [In Your Face]
> KENTA vs. Roderick Strong [Throwdown]
> KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Briscoe Bros. [Glory By Honor V Night 1]
> KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong [Honor Reclaims Boston]
> KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson [Driven 2007]
> KENTA vs. Mitsuharu Misawa [Glory By Honor VI Night 2]
> KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima [The Tokyo Summit]
> KENTA vs. Davey Richards [Supercard of Honor IV]
> 
> Best of Naomichi Marufuji
> Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson [Final Battle 2005]
> Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness [Glory By Honor V Night 2]
> Naomichi Marufuji vs. Rocky Romero [Respect is Earned]
> Naomichi Marufuji, Takeshi Morishima, & Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero [Southern Navigation]
> Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson [A New Level]
> Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong [Northern Navigation]
> Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki [Death Before Dishonor VI]
> Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness [Final Battle 2008]
> 
> Best of Takeshi Morishima
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe [Fifth Year Festival: NYC]
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Homicide [Fifth Year Festival: Philly]
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries [The Battle of St. Paul]
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo [Good Times, Great Memories]
> Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness [United We Stand]
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright [Death Before Dishonor V Night 2]
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson [Glory By Honor VI Night 2]
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson [Rising Above 2007]
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson [Final Battle 2008]


They should do a best of Sweet 'n' Sour Inc.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Well then for that I would include:

Best of Sweet & Sour Inc.
Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoe Bros. [International Challenge]
Closing moments of Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoe Bros. w/ post-match aftermath [Final Battle 2006]
Chris Hero & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & Doug Williams [This Means War II]
Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoe Bros. [Domination]
Chris Hero & Jigsaw vs. Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli [Death Before Dishonor V Night 2]
Chris Hero vs. El Generico [Glory By Honor VI Night 2]
Closing moments of Brent Albright vs. Erick Stevens [Take No Prisoners 2008]
Closing moments of Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens [Respect is Earned II]
Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong & Naomichi Marufuji [New Horizons]
Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright [Death Before Dishonor VI]
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong [The French Connection]
Chris Hero & American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bobby Dempsey [Stylin' & Profilin']
American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright [Insanity Unleashed]

*DGUSA NEWSLETTER SALE*
We have an exclusive code for you here in this newsletter. If you enter the name "YAMATO" in the special instructions when you check out at the DGUSA.tv Store or if you say it when you call 267-519-9744, you will get 10% off your order (note: Shipping and 1/28 NY tickets not included). This can be used on tickets for 1/29 in Philly and 1/30 in Union City, just minutes from the Lincoln Tunnel. The best part is it can be combined with the Philly Tix Packs and Union City $5 off sale so you get even more savings!!! The 10% off "YAMATO" code also can be combined with our FREE SHIPPING offer and it can be used on DVDs and gear. This means you can save even more on our 2-Pack DVD Deals. You will initially be charged full price, but if you enter "YAMATO" you will get a refund shortly after you order. Act now, because the code expires this Monday at midnight EST.


----------



## SHIRLEY

No Death Rey match? No Sweeney vs. Flair strut off? No Allison Danger getting raped?


----------



## Platt

Speaking of DGUSA does anyone know when the latest 2 DVDs are due to ship seems like forever since I paid for them.


----------



## Lost10

According to PWInsider the WM Weekend ROH events will be iPPVs:



> Ring of Honor's Atlanta debut events over Wrestlemania weekend at Center Stage will both be Internet PPV, ROH President Cary Silkin announced today.
> 
> While appearing on the Fight Show in Canada, Silkin commented, "We will be doing our WrestleMania weekend shows live. Both nights will be available live on gofightlive.com"
> 
> ROH will be running the former home of WCW Saturday Night on Friday evening 4/1 and Saturday afternoon 4/2.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> No Death Rey match? No Sweeney vs. Flair strut off? No Allison Danger getting raped?


None of that shit mattered. I want **** level matches with major storyline moments, not mediocrity or in the case of the last thing you mentioned, wrestlecrap.



Platt said:


> Speaking of DGUSA does anyone know when the latest 2 DVDs are due to ship seems like forever since I paid for them.


What are you talking about? The shows ONLY took place during Week 3 of the NFL and we're two days away from the Conference... oh, yeah.



Lost10 said:


> According to PWInsider the WM Weekend ROH events will be iPPVs:


That's such a fantastic idea to ask your audience to throw down another $15-30 when they'll already be ordering a $50 PPV that same weekend.


----------



## Meteora2004

Hold on just a second. People still pay for WrestleMania?

Seriously, though, it doesn't matter if ROH gets half the buys they normally do; they need such a small amount of buys to make a profit from the iPPVs that it's a no-brainer to try and get as much money that weekend as possible.


----------



## Platt

Erm yeah american sports stuff is lost on me. Just looked it up I paid exactly a month ago I wish they wouldn't put things up for pre-order so long before they intend to ship them.


----------



## Meteora2004

Platt said:


> Erm yeah american sports stuff is lost on me. Just looked it up I paid exactly a month ago I wish they wouldn't put things up for pre-order so long before they intend to ship them.


Someone should tell Gabe about the concept of shipping confirmation e-mails, too.


----------



## Platt

True, thats the one thing I like about the new ROH store actually being told when stuff ships rather than having to guess and seeing when it turns up.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Fuck, while I'm at the campus uploading shit, I may as well come up with more bonus discs.

Morishima vs. Danielson: The Rivalry (this would have to take up about 1 and maybe 1/3 disc, save it for a zero buys show)
Takeshi Morishima & Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA & Nigel McGuinness [Respect is Earned]
Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness [United We Stand]
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson [Manhattan Mayhem]
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson [Man Up]
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson [Glory By Honor VI Night 2]
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson [Rising Above 2007]
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson [Final Battle 2008]

Best of Age of the Fall
Closing moments of Briscoe Bros. vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico [Man Up]
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson [Unscripted III]
Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen [Proving Ground 2008]
Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens [Sixth Anniversary Show]
Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson [Southern Navigation]
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Nigel McGuinness [The Tokyo Summit]
Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson [The French Connection]
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries [Rising Above 2008]
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries [Final Battle 2008]
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious [Insanity Unleashed]
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black [Violent Tendencies]
Closing moments of Tyler Black vs. KENTA [End of an Age]

Best of Go Shiozaki
Go Shiozaki vs. Bryan Danielson [Live in Tokyo]
Go Shiozaki vs. Necro Butcher [Eye of the Storm]
Go Shiozaki vs. El Generico [Eye of the Storm]
Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries [Sixth Anniversary Show]
Go Shiozaki, CIMA, & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero [Dragon Gate Challenge II]
Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens [A New Level]
Go Shiozaki vs. Nigel McGuinness [Respect is Earned II]
Go Shiozaki vs. Naomichi Marufuji [Death Before Dishonor VI] (replace this with Marufuji vs. Aries or Marufuji vs. Hero vs. Nigel vs. Claudio on the Marufuji comp)
Go Shiozaki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli [Driven 2008]
Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries [Return of the 187]

Best of the No Remorse Corps
Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans [All Star Extravaganza III]
Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans & Naruki Doi [Supercard of Honor II]
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries [Supercard of Honor II]
Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, Rocky Romero, & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries, Erick Stevens, Matt Cross, & Delirious [Death Before Dishonor V Night 2]
Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer [Without Remorse]
Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness [Without Remorse]
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens [Supercard of Honor III]
Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson [Up For Grabs]
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens WITH post-match aftermath [Respect is Earned II]


----------



## erikstans07

Are these just for fun or is ROH taking suggestions for bonus discs?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I would post these over there if I had an account.


----------



## FITZ

Just picked up Final Battle 2007, 8th Year Anniversary Show, and Final Battle 2009 in the sale. A little over $30 with shipping isn't bad at all.


ROH One Year Anniversary Show


*Chad Collyer vs. EZ Money vs. Michael Shane vs. Colt Cabana 
*
Michael Shane was really the star of this match, the whole story that they were trying to tell was based off him. Early on he hit EZ Money with a cheap shot that led to Collyer taking him down with a clothesline, than Michael Shane hit a blind tag on Collyer so he could get into the match. In fact the way that Shane wrestled the entire match was so smart. EZ Money ended up spending a lot of time in the ring taking damage from everyone. Well he hit a big spot that set him up to make a tag, well Shane jumped out of the way and forced him to stay in the ring, than he hit another blind tag on Collyer so he could be in the ring with the injured guy. 

They did a great job using Colt in the match as well, the fans loved him and even at this stage in his career he had a ton of charisma. So of course he spent lot of the match on the apron trying to get into the match. He was getting reactions from the crowd just because they thought he was going to get into the match. 

Thing eventually broke down and I was happy to see that they didn’t get into the overkill finish. They hit all their spots, there was only a single botch by EZ Money, and the match ended at the right time. The second half of the match was pretty good and the first half couldn’t have been done any better. I really liked this one a lot. 
****1/4*


Flashback: Hey Tommy Dreamer was cutting the same promos he does today back in 2002! Who knew?*


Fast Eddie, Don Juan, and Hot Stuff Hernandez vs. The Carnage Crew*

Well Hernandez got some offense in during the match but his partners basically got their asses kicked by the Carnage Crew. Don Juan was stiffed pretty badly. It was kind of fun to watch I guess. I think Fast Eddie went for a moonsault to the floor and at that point the Carnage Crew broke out the weapons and annihilated the Texas Wrestling Academy Guys. The ref called for a DQ. It really wasn’t very good. Not a fan of the Carnage Crew and not my favorite group of people from the Texas Wrestling Academy. 
**1/2*



*Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe*

So this is going to be really tough to do a review on since I can’t tell the Briscoes apart, yes even after years of seeing them wrestle I still don’t know which one is Mark and which one is Jay. So at this point the feud between them was really starting to wind down, they had regained the respect for each other and both guys said that this would be the last match against each other as they were going to start teaming after this. So they had some really good technical back and forth stuff early on. 

The Briscoes really have great chemistry in the ring together. They are certainly closer to Bret and Owen and not Jeff and Matt when it comes to brothers wrestling each other. Everything that they did looked good and the way that they were able to flow from one move to the next was impressive. Perfect timing on all the high risk as well. 

This really would be similar to what would happen if I had to fight my brother. We would start off not so brutal, one of us would try something sneaky (the Briscoe in black pretended to be knocked out early on), things would get really intense (the Briscoes had this crazy slugfest outside the ring) and eventually we would just go all out. I can’t think of a higher praise to give the match other than saying it’s exactly how brothers that don’t hate each other should wrestle. 
******



*Steve Corino vs. Homicide*

So Corino cuts a lengthy promo where he adds Michale Shane and CW Anderson to his stable. Homicide doesn’t seem to care that he is really outnumbered, he just attacks Corino in the middle of the ring to start the match. I really liked how they didn’t actually cheat in the match but still were great heels. All the guys that were at ringside with Corino didn’t interfere and respected the Code of Honor. It was little things that they did, like Samoa Joe telling Homicide he could fuck him up if this wasn’t ring of Honor. I loved how they all went to trash talk ‘Cide when he missed a big move on the floor. CW Anderson arguing with Gabe was also pretty cool to see. The whole angle that they were running here just had a realistic feel to it. 

This show was almost 8 years ago and a bunch of wrestlers that I like were involved, and I still wanted to beat the shit out of Corino and his stable. The match was good but not great. Homicide made one mistake after some good back and forth action that ended up costing the match. He pretty much jumped through a chair for lack of a better way of describing the spot. He put up a good effort after that by kicking out of a lot of big moves before he was finally choke out. Good match but let’s face it nobody will remember this show for the match, it’s all about what happened after it…
***3/4*


There was a big fucking riot! Granted the first guy that I saw jump the rail and storm the ring was none other than Julius Smokes but other than that it seemed so real. Pretty crazy to watch really and it was such a good idea and done so well. I don’t think Corino and his stable could have done a better job of trying to convince people that wrestling is real. Overkill after that though. I didn’t need to see the entire thing a second and third time with the “ROH Exclusive Replays”

*
CW Anderson vs. CM Punk*

Very cool to see Punk wrestle when he wasn’t even an indy star yet. I thought this was a pretty solid match but the fans weren’t into it at all. It reminded me a lot more of something that we would see on a WWE show as they kept a fairly slow pace and kept the spots to a minimum. Throw in the fact that they had one of the hardest spots on the card to wrestle at (right after intermission) and you have bad combination for the crowd. It’s also kind of hard to follow a big fucking riot. 

Solid match where Anderson spent a good deal of time working on the arm of Punk and to Punk’s credit he made sure he didn’t use the arm very much when he got his offense in. 
***1/2*
*


Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe*

Very smart booking with this one. Samoa Joe was fairly new and Danielson really needed to get a win as he had dropped the last few of his matches. So it was a tough booking position to be in since you really wouldn’t want either guy to lose. In the end Joe ended up looking like the monster that ROH would book him to be and Danielson got the win he needed, but he seemed to get a little lucky as he only won with a roll up. 

Joe was in control for the most part, he hit a lot of devastating moves against Danielson. He was really stiff, not surprising at all but this was up there with some of his stiffer matches. Danielson hung with him and got in enough shots to keep things competitive. Danielson ended up playing that the role that he has been taking in WWE. He’s someone you don’t take lightly and he looked really tough but he was still the underdog against a much larger opponent. Very fast paced and hard hitting without being a spotfest as it told a pretty easy to follow story. Exactly the type of match that ROH wanted their guys to be having.
****3/4*


_Number One Contender's Match_
*Low-Ki vs. AJ Styles vs. Paul London*

So the winner of this was going to get a title match in the main event (or at least that was what was supposed to happen). They started really really fast and they just kept going all out until the match ended. They did a bunch of cool shit and they hit each other really hard. Highlight of the match had to be a top rope huricanrana where London caught Styles and hit him with a Powerbomb while he was in mid air. My words can’t do that spot justice, I just sort of set there in stunned silence when I saw it happen. 

This was a spotfest for sure but they had the top faces in the company in the ring with each other and they all really wanted the title shot against Xavier. They had a good reason to make this a spotfest because the stakes were so high, they were some of the top guys in the company, and nobody was going to cheat at all to get ahead in the match. You can’t do a spotfest much better than this. 
******


_ROH World Championship Match_
*Xavier(c.) vs. Paul London*

So instead of having a match in between Xavier came in and demanded that the match start right away. London did a fantastic job selling that he was exhausted the entire match, that actually might not have been selling though. I know Xavier is usually considered to be the worst ROH Champion ever but in the role that he was asked to play he was good at it. If I were a big ROH fan at this time I would be disgusted that this ass was the champion. Look at what the Prophecy was trying to do at the time and you realize that having Xavier as the champion was a good idea. 

I don’t know if I’ve seen a better performance by Paul London. He was impossible not to get behind and this match really had that special feeling. Seeing the way everyone in the crowd shot up when he pushed Xavier off the top rope and had him set up for the Shooting Star Press was very cool to see. Everyone really thought that the title was going to change hands once he hit. I knew that he wasn’t going to win and I still had no idea how Xavier was going to get out of it. Having Allison Danger interfere and cost London the title was an awesome idea. In the end the fans may have been cheated but London looked amazing. Xavier looked weak but he is supposed to look weak. He’s the champion that you’re supposed to be ashamed of. My personal favorite match of the night. 
*****1/4*


What an amazing show. The last 3 matches were everything that you could hope for and this might be one of the best ROH shows that I’ve ever seen. What? There’s another match?…..


*Scramble Match*

Awful.

*DUD*
​
Still a really good show even if there was no reason for it to keep going after the title match.


----------



## jawbreaker

Everything about the One-Year Anniversary is fantastic (except the Carnage Crew match) provided you turn it off before the last match. The Group was going to be fucking amazing, too bad Corino disappeared for like six months and they cut off the whole thing to set up one title match way too early, and in doing so killed Michael Shane, who honestly might have been my favorite thing about early ROH except for London. Who by the way might have my favorite underdog babyface performance ever in that title match.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Platt said:


> Speaking of DGUSA does anyone know when the latest 2 DVDs are due to ship seems like forever since I paid for them.


The website still lists them as preorders, so who knows when something will happen, I ordered mine a few weeks back and all I've got is an email from Paypal acknowledging that I sent the money.
I hate that DGUSA and Evolve won't send updates about shipping, Unlike every other place I purchase from online.


----------



## FITZ

I would imagine they would have the DVDs out for the next set of DGUSA shows... Probably ship out after next weekend at the latest. 

And I don't think I've ever seen London as good as he was in those two matches. It was incredible to watch because every single thing that he did in the ring furthered the story of him being the underdog face. Just the way he was taking bumps made it look like he was in serious trouble. I have the feeling that the more I think about that Xavier/London match the more I'm going to like it.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Do Or Die II*

Jerrelle Clark vs. Mellow(Sal Rinauro) - **1/4

The Solution vs. Todd Sexton & Jared Steele - *1/4

Caprice Coleman vs. Rainman - *

April Hunter vs. Allison Danger - DUD

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Brad Bradley - *

Roderick Strong vs. Hydro(Jay Lethal) - ***

Austin Aries vs. Danny Daniels - **3/4

Excalibur vs. Super Dragon - ***

*Scramble Tag*
The Outcast Killaz vs. Dunn & Marcos vs. Fast Eddie & Don Juan vs. Rainman & Caprice Coleman - **1/2

*Overall: 4.5/10*​


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - Freedom Fight 2011 PPV*


Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon - **1/2

World-1 (BxB Hulk & Homicide) vs. Kamikaze USA (Jon Moxley & Akira Tozawa) - **3/4

Shingo vs. CIMA - ***1/2

Ronin (Johnny Gargano, Chuck Taylor & Rich Swann) vs. Genki Horiguchi, Ricochet & Austin Aries - ***3/4

YAMATO vs. Masato Yoshino - ***3/4

_First part of the ppv started slow with the meh opener and the weird tag dynamic between the two teams (Hulk/Tozawa and Homicide/Moxley meshed fine, but Hulk/Moxley was horrible) but it got better with what you'd expect from CIMA/Shingo, the members of Ronin working very well together and a main event that would have been better if the crowd had a pulse._​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Any merit that the DGUSA main event style is getting redundant?


----------



## KingCrash

A little bit since there really wasn't anything on the line. If one of them had the Freedom Gate title or part of a more heated feud then it would have been better because the crowd would have been involved in it and it wouldn't have seemed just like a special attraction match. And if your champ is in the second match of the show, it's time to get the belt off him now.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

BxB Hulk in many ways reminds me of Booker T. before he got lazy and worthless. A good worker that with a decent opponent will get a ***-***1/2 match, and is capable of being carried to a ****+ MOTYC if he's working with one of the world's top workers.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Do Or Die III*

The Outcast Killaz vs. Mike Foxx & Gabe Roach - *3/4

Daizee Haze vs. Allison Danger - *1/4

Tony Kozina vs. Angel Dust(Azrieal) - **1/2

Dunn & Marcos vs. Don Juan & Jared Steele - *3/4

Rainman vs. Shawn Daivari - *

Colt Cabana vs. The Christopher St. Connection - GAY

Colt Cabana vs. Caprice Coleman - **1/4

Matt Sydal vs. Delirious - ***1/4

Homcide beating up two guys I've never heard of and cussing a lot while throwing chairs and tables around - 1/4*

B-Boy vs. Josh Daniels - **1/2

*Overall: 4.75/10*​


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *ROH - Do Or Die III*
> 
> The Outcast Killaz vs. Mike Foxx & Gabe Roach - *3/4
> 
> Daizee Haze vs. Allison Danger - *1/4
> 
> Tony Kozina vs. Angel Dust(Azrieal) - **1/2
> 
> Dunn & Marcos vs. Don Juan & Jared Steele - *3/4
> 
> Rainman vs. Shawn Daivari - *
> *
> Colt Cabana vs. The Christopher St. Connection - GAY*
> 
> Colt Cabana vs. Caprice Coleman - **1/4
> 
> Matt Sydal vs. Delirious - ***1/4
> 
> Homcide beating up two guys I've never heard of and cussing a lot while throwing chairs and tables around - 1/4*
> 
> B-Boy vs. Josh Daniels - **1/2
> 
> *Overall: 4.75/10*​


That must be hilarious. 

And why are you putting yourself through shows like this?


----------



## Bubz

I for one really can't get in to DGUSA. I swear it's always the same matches again and again.


----------



## Corey

TaylorFitz said:


> That must be hilarious.
> 
> And why are you putting yourself through shows like this?


Well I won the dvd in an ebay auction with some other ROH dvds so I figured I'd give it a watch. It was probably the gayest thing I've ever seen in wrestling. Delirious/Sydal is great though.


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm not too big on DGUSA, it's too Indy. I'll stick to the PWG, ROH & Japan (DDT, BJW) for my Indy fix. Evolve has some good shows though.


----------



## FITZ

I love DGUSA, but I pretty much love every indy company that runs shows near me so I'm probably not the best source to go by. They do usually put one great match that worth's seeing on every show.


----------



## KingCrash

That's the saving grace of DGUSA. The main events are starting to feel the same, but at least they're consistently good.



*Dragon Gate - Open The German Gate 2010*


Dragon Kid vs. Tommy End - **1/4

Emil Sitoci vs. Masato Yoshino - **3/4

Bad Bones vs. Brodie Lee - **1/2

BxB Hulk vs. Pac - ***1/2

CIMA vs. Mark Haskins - ***3/4

Big Van Walter & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Cyber Kong & Shingo - ***

*wXw Unified World Title*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - ***1/4

Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO - ***3/4​


----------



## FITZ

ROH Eye of the Storm II


*Adam Pearce and Matt Classic vs. The Set
*
So the set has one big guy and one really little one. It seems that most of there offense involves the big guy finding creative ways to throw the little guy at their opponents. There was also one spot where they tricked Pearce and the big guy ended up launching himself as Pearce. Other than those few moments the little guy got his ass kicked the whole time until he made the sort of hot tag. They weren't terrible but they also didn't impress me very much at all. 

Matt Classic was pretty funny during this match. Near the end Pearce hit him by mistake and sent him outside the ring. Classic's response was him screaming, "Pearce, You Suck!" His other random insults at everyone else were funny as well. A very basic and short match that was good for some fun. Pretty basic for the most part though.
****


*Sonjay Dutt vs. Grizzly Redwood*

I was ready to take a gun and start shooting into the crowd when they were dead for the first 3 minutes and than starting marking out when Sonjay did some snapmares and started chanting for snapmares. Nothing wrong for marking out for a random move but the chants were just stupid. I did like that Dutt went for a snapmore and held up at the last minute to mess with the fans. Dutt might not be the best worker out there but he is a good heel. He knows how to work the fans and get heat. 

That being said the match really wasn't all that good. There was one really ugly botch and a few other moves that really didn't look that good. The whole story of the match was that Sonjay was just a cocky bastard that took Grizzly lightly. 
**3/4*



*Rhett Titus vs. Kenny Omega*

Pretty funny to see Omega acting a lot like Titus. Some of the more obnoxious things that you would expect to see from Titus were done by Omega early on in the match. The crowd seemed to like it (it wasn't much of a pop but they didn't seem to care about anything other than Snapmares). In fact I liked the whole dynamic of the match were Titus was taking things a lot more seriously since he was in the ring with a really good opponent. Omega on the other hand was the one that was taking the match lightly; Going out of his way to taunt and humiliate Titus throughout the match. 

Omega had some really good selling of the head and neck that stemmed from a dropkick that Titus hit when he pulled the ref in front of him to stop a charging Omega. Titus did a great job of taking short cuts whenever he had the chance and he really wrestled this like something important was on the line. I mean it was a pick six match and everything but this was a big match for Titus. Much more competitive than I was expecting 
*****



*Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Bison Smith and Erick Stevens w/Prince Nana and Ernesto Osiris*

The match itself wasn't all that amazing but I feel like it did a really good job of setting things up for Final Battle (it was the next night). Everyone thought Steen was going to announce he was leaving for a while, or maybe even retire after his match at Final Battle. Whether you think wrestling is real or you're a smark you would think that Steen's knee was injured. After all his moves he would hold the knee and sell it like there was something seriously wrong with it. The less obvious fact was that Steen didn't really get involved for any extended period of time. 

A lot of this match was Generico essentially fighting the Embassy on his own and only letting Steen get involved when it was absolutely necessary. You also see some signs of aggression after the match from after Generico took the fall. At the time you would think it would be all frustration at him not being able to wrestle very well because of his injury. Looking back now though, you might think he was just pissed with Generico for losing the match. I might be reading a little to into it but there some subtle hints that Steen was just getting really fed up with Generico. I'm glad I watched it as this was the weekend where feud between Steen and Generico would get started. 
***1/2*

*
Chris Hero w/Shane Hagadorn vs. Colt Cabana* 

Colt Cabana really is the perfect guy to have on the mid card. He has the ability to be really entertaining when he does the most basic stuff. He makes me laugh a lot and at the same time his technical stuff is always very well done. This match wasn't anything incredible but they kept an easy to watch pace and kept a good back and forth pace. For the spot they working on it was really all you expected. 

I was really happy to see that Cabana made the elbows from Hero really mean something. The first one almost ended the match and when Hero used the loaded elbow pad it was the end of the match. Good stuff but nothing great. They could certainly do better if they really wanted to. 
*****


*Kenny King and Austin Aries vs. The Young Bucks*

I loved the promo right before. Aries and King displayed some horrendous 80s ring gear. Aries was unhappy to say that their tassels hadn't arrived yet but they would get them in time for the shows that actually matter. He also pointed out that he wanted to get the match over with quickly so they didn't get snowed in.... 

It was nice to see the Bucks wrestle with some real heels too. They really are pretty ridiculous looking and while I like them as a team it was a blast to see Aries and King make fun of them and mess with them constantly during the match. It was actually a little like watching the PWG Young Bucks wrestle the babyface Young Bucks. I mean Aries and King were doing synchronized somersaults to set up a stomp. The beginning of the match had it's fun moments and the stuff in the ring was pretty good as well. My biggest problem that just when the match as really starting to pick up it ended. Still a good match, a few more minutes and we might have had something really awesome.
*****



*Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black
*
So this match really pointed out everything that is wrong with Tyler Black. In a big match in front of a hot crowd he can get away with a lot more. In this case the match was kind of meaningless and the crowd was pretty much dead. Strong focused so much of his offense on the back and Tyler just didn't sell it. You say I know wrestling isn't real but looking at some of the moves that he took I thought his back might actually be hurting, but he just didn't sell it. He didn't need to go crazy or anything with the selling but maybe acting like his back was in some pain, or going that extra mile and you know grimacing in pain and grabbing his back.... 

The action and the work rate was incredible and they went out there and told a pretty compelling story. Black put on a great effort and Strong came out there with a game plan, stuck to it, and it worked for him. The match was still really good and I enjoyed it but I kind of wanted to go up to Tyler after the match kick him in the back really hard so he could actually act like his back was in pain.
****1/4*

*
The American Wolves and Alex Koslov vs. The Briscoes and Rocky Romero*

Well after seeing the first few minutes I wish they had just sent Edwards, Koslov, and the Briscoes home and let Davey and Romero wrestle a singles match. their encounter to start the match was awesome. It was pretty funny to see Romero and the Briscoes all hit the a fall away slam at the same time and watch the crowd flip out. It was even better when Davey flipped out, took his tag title belt, put on Koslov's furry Russian hat, and left. After that they pretty much ended the comedy portion of the match and had a good back forth match where they kept a great pace. I would almost say that they were too fast. I feel like I almost needed a breather in the middle of it. 

The Briscoes and Wolves ended up brawling out of the ringside area leaving Koslov and Romero in the ring alone. They were really good in the ring together for a few minutes, we saw one of the best looking super kicks that I've ever seen. The ending was a little lackluster but I think it was one of the guy's finishers so I guess it made sense. This was really good and this was one of the matches that would be great to see live. MOTN
****1/2*
​Not the best show but it was less than 2 1/2 hours and had some quality matches. It's missing that one great match but everything was solid for the most part. It was a lot better than Buffalo Stampede II for what it's worth. And it came for free with Final Battle so even it sucked I really couldn't complain that much.


----------



## kwjr86

http://www.rohstore.com/images/detailed/0/TagTitleClassicII.jpg
Love the front.


----------



## Lost10

Well, it's good to see that after so many months they actually improve the DVD Covers. The front is great but the back is messed up because of the blending they do with the action photos.


----------



## seabs

*It's an improvment but the back is horrible. I'll take half assed covers as long as they improve the production value of the DVD shows. Hopefully they'll spend more time on that now the TV show is gone.*


----------



## Meteora2004

Yeah, if anything, ROH covers recently have been 75% good, and then there's always at least one thing wrong that keeps them from being great. I still can't believe they released FB2010 with that Steen picture on the front.


----------



## Bubz

The Final Battle cover could have been epic. Think of the images they could have used, and then they use that pic of Steen just looking like some random guy from the street.


----------



## SHIRLEY

superdupersonic said:


> BxB Hulk in many ways reminds me of Booker T. before he got lazy and worthless. A good worker that with a decent opponent will get a ***-***1/2 match, and is capable of being carried to a ****+ MOTYC if he's working with one of the world's top workers.


So he's basically Roderick Strong, in other words.



kwjr86 said:


> http://www.rohstore.com/images/detailed/0/TagTitleClassicII.jpg
> Love the front.


Seriously, do they make the back of these covers with that graffiti thing on MS Paint?


----------



## peachchaos

Feb. 9th!! I can't wait that long! I need my Wolves-Kings now!


----------



## peep4life

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> So he's basically Roderick Strong, in other words.


Strong is a great worker, he's had fantastic matches with numerous people, and doesn't need a someone to carry him. I know he's terrible on the mic, but his in ring work is unquestionable.


----------



## FITZ

ROH Final Battle 2009: A Hostile Encounter


*Alex Payne vs. Andy Ridge*

Nice little match actually. It was only 3 minutes long but I was entertained. I enjoyed it more than Strong/King from the later on in the show... I can't rate it very high but I was happy with how it turned out. 
**1/2*


*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kenny Omega vs. Colt Cabana vs. Rhett Titus
*
For a good portion of the match you had the heels and the faces working together. Omega and Colt are just a hilarious combination, I can only imagine how great things could be from a technical and comical standpoint if they ever had a singles match. The match wasn't anything amazing but it was a lot of fun. Everyone got there spots in and they kept me entertained the whole time. It made me laugh at times and had me thinking it was awesome at other times. Good opener. 
***3/4*


*Erick Stevens and Bison Smith w/Prince Nana vs. Delirious and Bobby Dempsey
*
So Necro Butcher was snowed in wherever it is that he lives leaving Delerious without a partner going into the match. He didn't really feel like he needed one as he just came out and attacked the Embassy on his own. He got his ass kicked, badly for a couple minutes before Pelle Primeau (sp?) came out to aid him. He got his ass kicked as well. All hope appeared to be lost for the good guys, they didn't have a chance. That is until we got... Bobby Dempsey. Thankfully they were in New York and he got a great reaction and had the fans chanting his name when he hit the ring. 

I actually think Bobby Dempsey prevented this from being a bad match. I mean it wasn't particularly good by any means but he did add an interesting dynamic to the match and he was over. Pretty much what you expect from the Embassy today.
****


_Fight Without Honor_
*Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero*

This is what a hardcore match is supposed to be. Everyone knew that these guys just hated each other going into the match and the match that they went out and had told a great story. I know I went into the match rooting for Hero because he's the man but by the end of things I was cheering for Kingston. This also had one of the most brutal spots that I've seen. I remember watching it live and thinking it was one of those spots that the wrestlers only tease because you can't possibly do the actual spot in a match. Well they did it in this match. 

A great performance from Kingston, he took a ton of punishment and he just kept fighting. Hero was in full heel mode and came across as really unlikeable. They got the hatred across which I think is always the most important thing to do in a hardcore match. Pretty awesome stuff and I thought the ending was a really fitting way to end the feud in ROH between these two. That being said I'm sure they will find their way into a ring together again.
******


*Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The Young Bucks*

I know everyone talks about how great the Steen/Generico feud was and how great Steen was as a heel but after seeing the Eye of Storm II and now this mach I'm really becoming a fan of the build to it. Steen really had me fooled that he was injured, he was literally selling the knee after every move that he hit, and the Bucks never targetted the knee. They were a lot of high impact moves that they hit over the course of the match and they kept it at a good pace. It never got to the crazy overkill mode which was probably for the best. 

I loved the story that they told with Steen. He was seriously injured and just wasn't able to put the effort forth that he wanted to. He tried to but he just kept falling short. The way he went out was also very similar to a way that someone would take a pin of they were retiring. In a last ditch effort he kicked out of More Bang for Your Buck and then got his head kicked off about 6 times by the Bucks. Great match. 
******


Post-Match 

Wow, this might be my favorite, non comedy promo, ever. Steen sold the knee while walking around and delivered an amazing retirement speech. Would you think less of me if I said I almost had tears in my eyes when he started to cry? There was the initial pop when he turned on Generico but after that it was this shocked near silence in the crowd. They had no idea what to do. I remember just standing there thinking, "What just happened?" with my mouth hanging open. Amazing segment and would go on to start one of ROH's best feuds ever. 


*Kenny King vs. Roderick Strong*

This match is exactly how I remember it. It sucked. These guys really needed to go back to wrestling school and learn how to work a match after seeing this. I can't make a summary about what this match was about as after seeing it twice all I have been able to figure out is that they both did a lot of moves and than it ended. I was hoping that seeing this on DVD would give me a different perspective on it but it hasn't changed. I can't describe why I hate this so much really. They just sort of went out there and wrestled a the same pace the whole time and it just wasn't interesting. It might be something that I can't exactly put my finger on but I do know that was terrible, worst match I've seen from either guy.
**1/2*



*Rocky Romero vs. Alex Koslov*

I wouldn't have wanted to be either guy for this match, everyone was pissed that Teddy Hart and Jack Evans weren't in this match, and Rocky told everyone they weren't going to make it because of the storm. This ended up being pretty awesome though. Koslov was really over to the point where it was comical at how much everyone liked to chant "Russia!" for him. The technical stuff was very good and once they started going for the high impact moves it was still pretty awesome. I got the impression that they could have an amazing technical match if they were in front of a crowd that would be more appreciative of it. Awkward ending as the bell rang too early. Still a very fun short match that made me want to see more of these guys in ROH.
****1/4*



_ROH Tag Team Championship Match_
*The Brisoces vs. The American Wolves(c)*

Good job getting the intensity and dislike of each other across. It was the little things like each team taking cheap shots on their opponent that was standing on the apron. Other than that anger there really wasb't anything more to the match. The pace was good and the spots were better but when things broke down they just kept things going for far too long. I mean there was a period of like 10 minutes were they just didn't make any tags. The match was fun to watch live but not as much on DVD. It was still a good match but it was far from great and I was expecting better from these two teams. 
*****

_
Christmas Miracle Match:_
*Teddy Hart vs. Jack Evans* 

I seriously have no idea how these two made it to New York in the middle of a blizzard...

I'm sure a lot of people hated that this happened but I have to say that it was one of my favorite moments of the night when these two showed up in the ring. They gave the fans what they wanted to see, which was Jack Evans and Teddy Hart going crazy and doing insane things in the ring. I'm not going to rate it (since as a match it wasn't all that great but it was amazing to see none the less) but it has a lot of awesome bumping from Evans and some really cool looking offense out of Teddy Hart. 


_
ROH Championship Match_
*Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries(c)*

I really do appreciate what they were trying to do with this. I still wish they hadn't gone to an hour draw but from a storyline and booking perspective it was a good idea. Just NYC after an already 3+ hour show during a big snow storm was a bad idea. Aries came in as the champion and he was determined that they were going to wrestle his kind of match. He took his time with everything and played his heel role really well. Black did what he had to do and had that ticking time bomb down really well, he wanted to get his chance to just go crazy on Aries but for the most part Aries prevented it from happening. 

While the story they told was awesome and the last 5 minutes as well as the beginning of the match it really drags at points. They needed more of a story behind the match other than MOVESZ and SPOTZ to keep me interested. It was still a very good match but some flaws really hurt it. I am also embarrassed to say that I was part of this crowd. The match had problems but the crowd shouldn't taken such a big shit on it. 
****1/2*​


This is a really long show. It was good but no need for it to take so long. Along with Eye of the Storm II you really get your money's worth out of the DVD but Final Battle is a tough show to sit through in one sitting. There were a good amount of quality matches on the show but some of the matches that were good look like they should be great on paper.


----------



## jawbreaker

King vs. Strong was what made me pretty much give up on Kenny King as a singles wrestler.


----------



## Lost10

*PWG Cyanide* is now shipping:


----------



## FITZ

jawbreaker said:


> King vs. Strong was what made me pretty much give up on Kenny King as a singles wrestler.


Same with me. I love him and Titus as a team but I haven't seen any proof yet that he can cut it as a singles wrestler.



Lost10 said:


> *PWG Cyanide* is now shipping:


What an absurdly awesome cover.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Awesome. Just got a free DVD from DG:USA. Reporting links does work, after all. It has taken six months though. Not bad for reporting some shitty slow-ass link.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Which DVD?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Pablo Escobar said:


> Which DVD?


This:

www.pwponderings.com/2010/03/30/the-independent-tour-de-force-vol-1-dvd-review/


----------



## Meteora2004

I wonder how many of those they had made; they've been giving them away at shows and during sales since 2009. My copy that I got at Open the Freedom Gate is still in the plastic, and probably will be for a while.


----------



## FITZ

I now have my copy. I don't know if I'm ever going to get around to watching it. A few matches look good but it's pretty close to the bottom of the list. 

And to anyone that preordered Untouchable 2010 and Way of the Ronin they had them at the DGUSA show last night. So they're done and I would imagine they will be shipping really soon.


----------



## will94

I got the Tour de Force DVD in the mail the other day too.


----------



## will94

So Final Battle 2010 came in today and GASP! It's in full 16x9 widescreen and looks pretty damn good. Looks like ROH has stepped it up a bit.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

TaylorFitz said:


> And to anyone that preordered Untouchable 2010 and Way of the Ronin they had them at the DGUSA show last night. So they're done and I would imagine they will be shipping really soon.


Yeah, Gabe told me they ship at the beginning of next week.


----------



## FITZ

Evolve 5: Danielson vs. Sawa


*Chuck Taylor (3-0) vs. Mike Quackenbush (0-0)*

My opinion that Chucky T is God’s gift to wrestling and Kentucky still stands after seeing this. Actually this made my opinion of Taylor even stronger since this was so unlike a lot of the other matches of his that I’ve seen. For the most part he’s been in these crazy spotty matches. This had some amazing technical wrestling; Quack is always a blast to watch when he’s in the ring with another good worker. They took things off the mat for a little near the end and that was just as good. Fast pace and easy to watch. It really shows off the style that Evolve is trying to work (or at least was as I’m not sure there is going to be another Evolve show…)
****1/4*



*Aeroform (1-3) vs. Up in Smoke (2-0)*

Good to see Cheech and Cloudy are in heel mode. Unfortunately I really dislike Aeroform and agreed with Up in Smoke about being disgusted with a lot of tag teams in Evolve. This match was pretty fun with Cheech and Cloudy finding a good medium between being heels and high fliers. Aeroform flew around like they always do. Good stuff and I like where they are taking things with Cheech and Cloudy.
***1/2*



*Adam Cole (1-1) vs. Jimmy Jacobs (3-1)*

It’s amazing how much more I like Jimmy Jacobs when there is a feud or storyline involved. They might have based this whole match off a single promo but it was enough for Jacobs to turn it into a compelling match. Basically he thought Cole was a joke and nowhere near on his level. From the start it just seemed like he was toying with Cole in the ring. Adam Cole did a good job of not letting all the antics get to him and he was able to hang with Jacobs during the match. It’s amazing how Jacobs goes from average at best when he’s just booked in a random match to awesome when there is a feud involved. I wish we could see a rematch as this was awesome.
****1/2*



*Drake Younger (2-0) vs. Sami Callihan (2-0)
*
Exactly what I was expecting. They were really stiff, took some crazy bumps, and there was blood. I still liked it as it was a good change of pace for the show. Actually there had been 4 matches to this point and all 4 had been very unique. I feel bad for Younger sometimes, he really isn’t a bad wrestler but he gets so much heat because he is a CZW guy. Anyways very entertaining and a good watch. 
***3/4*


_Don’t Call it a Scramble:_
*Brad Allen (2-1) vs. Johnny Gargano (2-2) vs. Gran Akuma (1-1) vs. Jon Moxley (0-1) vs. Frightmare (0-0) vs. Rich Swan (0-1)*

Moxley is awesome. He started the match with Allen and at one point Allen went for a moonsault, botched it, and pretty much landed on his head. Instead of doing something stupid Moxley stood there and raised his hand in the air and celebrated like he did something impressive. It may have been a bad botch but I think it ended up being better than if Allen had actually hit the move, every time he would go to the top after that the fans would just start yelling at him not to do that. It was pretty funny actually and Allen pretty much had to go heel to counteract it. 

Other than that this match was all spots. It was a lot of fun but it was still just spots. Gargano was clearly the star of the match (and not only because he ended up winning). He was the most over by far and he got plenty of offense in. Good match, and they had a Homicide/Gargano segment after so it couldn’t get much better.
*****



_WSU World Champion Match_
*Mercedes Martinez(c.) (4-0) vs. Amazing Kong (0-0)*

Why didn’t this have an ending? I would love to the know the reasoning behind that. The action in the ring was pretty good. Nice to see Martinez not dominate the whole match and Kong is always a good monster heel. I was really getting into the match when they abruptly ended it. This was one of the main draws to this show and it sucks that it was such a let down. Too bad we might not be able to see a rematch for a very long time.
****



*Kyle O’Reilly (2-1) vs. Ricochet (1-2)*

Very interesting clash of styles. These two are literally exact opposites of how they wrestle but they seemed to pull this off well pretty well. It was really cool to see Ricochet start some crazy flippy move only to have O’Reilly reverse it into some crazy submission. O’Reilly eventually tried working the leg of Ricochet and managed to keep the match to his style for a good amount of time. Ricochet managed to fight back but there was always some really painful looking move to stop his momentum, including a lariot that would make that Japanese announcer that scream, “LARIOTO!” proud. 

This was a really good effort from both guys. I’ve always thought of Ricochet as spot monkey or a great tag team wrestler. This is the best singles effort that I think I’ve ever seen from him. I think O’Reilly has a great future ahead of him. He impresses me every time I see him wrestle.
****1/2*



*Bryan Danielson (1-0) vs. Munenori Sawa (1-0)
*
If I remember correctly people were worried that Danielson would be able to do a lot of things because he was under WWE contract. And they were kind of right, he didn’t take any crazy bumps, I don’t recall any shots to the head that he took, and there were less stiff shots from Sawa than I expected. But it’s Bryan Fucking Danielson he had an awesome match anyway. I’m so happy that we got to see a little bit of Danielson back on the indies. The technical things that they were able to do were amazing. I was taken back by how quick and crisp some of the moves they were doing were. It’s not Evolve’s best match but it’s right up there. 
*****1/4*​

This might be the easiest to watch ever. At the 2 hour mark the main event was almost over. I've already watched almost a full ROH show today and I say down and watched this in one sitting with ease. I really hope that they can get the next Evolve show on DVD soon and eventually tun another show.


----------



## Platt

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yeah, Gabe told me they ship at the beginning of next week.


About fucking time.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

TaylorFitz said:


> It’s not Evolve’s best match but it’s right up there.
> *****1/4*


Which one was better? Haven't seen Dragon-Sawa yet, but sounds interesting.


----------



## seabs

lariatooooo!!! said:


> Which one was better? Haven't seen Dragon-Sawa yet, but sounds interesting.


*Danielson vs Fish.

EVOLVE 5 was a fantastic show. Brilliant undercard with constantly solid matches, Ricochet/O'Reilly was good and the main event was awesome. The Scramble and WSU matches in the middle stunk big time but other than it was one of the best shows of last year.*


----------



## Tarfu

will94 said:


> So Final Battle 2010 came in today and GASP! It's in full 16x9 widescreen and looks pretty damn good. Looks like ROH has stepped it up a bit.


*AAAAAAAWESOME!*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

DBD8 is anamorphic widescreen as well, but the quality isn't that great.


----------



## FITZ

lariatooooo!!! said:


> Which one was better? Haven't seen Dragon-Sawa yet, but sounds interesting.


Danielson/Fish was better. Not as many awesome counters and moves but the leg work in that match was fantastic.



Seabs said:


> *Danielson vs Fish.
> 
> EVOLVE 5 was a fantastic show. Brilliant undercard with constantly solid matches, Ricochet/O'Reilly was good and the main event was awesome. The Scramble and WSU matches in the middle stunk big time but other than it was one of the best shows of last year.*


The WSU match was a huge let down. I thought the Scramble was fun though. Moxley celebrating after Allen's botch was hilarious. 

And I thought the production for the show was amazing. The natural lighting in the rec center gave the show a very cool atmosphere.


----------



## Meteora2004

will94 said:


> So Final Battle 2010 came in today and GASP! It's in full 16x9 widescreen and looks pretty damn good. Looks like ROH has stepped it up a bit.


If it's not too much trouble, can you check (if you haven't already) and see if they have the entire aftermath of the main event on there? I hate that the iPPV went off the air like 30 seconds after the finish.

And it looks like I have to check out EVOLVE 5.


----------



## Bubz

What happened after they stopped filming??


----------



## erikstans07

I starting to sell some DVDs. Just put 2 up on ebay.

ROH Final Battle 2005

ROH Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool

EDIT: Just added a couple more

WWE Vengeance 2003

ECW Barely Legal 97

Also, not wrestling related, but I have The Sims 3 up for bids too.

The Sims 3

EDIT: MORE!

ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 2

ROH Man Up!

EDIT: Even MORE!!!!

ROH Final Battle 2008

ROH 7th Anniversary Show

ROH Supercard of Honor IV


----------



## FITZ

bubz123 said:


> What happened after they stopped filming??


Generico took off the black mask and put on his old one. Perfect time as once he got the new one on he stood right up in sync with his theme song and everyone screamed "ole" as he celebrated. Steen also got a standing ovation with lots of thank yous and all that stuff. He just flipped everyone off and left.


----------



## will94

The aftermath of the Steen/Generico match is on the DVD, along with a post-show lockerroom argument between Strong/Truth that ends the show on the DVD. The 12/21 video wire, a video of Kenny King rapping, and the short HDNet teaser for the show are the extras.


----------



## Meteora2004

*OMFG YES*

Thanks a lot; I would have been so disappointed if it were missing.


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - United: NYC*


Akira Tozawa vs. Sami Callihan - **

Jigsaw vs. Jon Moxley - **

*Open The Freedom Gate Title*
BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO - ***1/4

Brodie Lee vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **

*Open The United Gate Title Tournament*
Ronin (Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano) vs. Blood Warriors (Naruki Doi & Ricochet) - ***3/4

Austin Aries vs. Rich Swann - **3/4
*
Open The United Gate Title Tournament*
World-1 (Masato Yoshino & PAC) vs. Blood Warriors (CIMA & Dragon Kid) - ***3/4



*Dragon Gate USA - United: Philly*

YAMATO vs. Brodie Lee - **

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Rich Swann - **3/4

*Six Way Freestyle*
Jigsaw vs. Frightmare vs. Sami Callihan vs. Cheech Hernandez vs. AR Fox vs. Rexx Reed - **3/4

Austin Aries vs. Akira Tozawa - ***1/4 - ***1/2

*No Disqualification*
BxB Hulk vs. Jon Moxley - *

*Open The United Gate Title Tournament*
Ronin vs. Blood Warriors (CIMA & Dragon Kid) - ***3/4

*Open The United Gate Title Tournament*
World-1 vs. Blood Warriors (Naruki Doi & Ricochet) - ****1/4


_The Philly show overall was better then the New York City card, better flow overall despite technical issues on the promos. Taylor & Gargano showed they belong in DGUSA with two very solid showings and Tozawa is quickly improving. And let's pray Hulk and Moxley never meet in the same ring ever again._
​


----------



## The REAL MP

I just finished that United: NYC show and I didn't care for it at all. It wasn't actively bad or anything (except for the title switch, which was botched on just about every conceivable level), but I had forgotten about it immediately after it was over and that never happens to me with wrestling shows. 

I don't know, I'm just really growing tired of the style that's influenced more by gymnastics and choreographed dancing than by real fighting.


----------



## McQueen

John Morrison matches?


----------



## smitlick

Picked up the following earlier

Shimmer Vol 34
ROH on HDNet Vol 5
ROH Tag Title Classic II
ROH Final Battle 2010


----------



## FITZ

DGUSA Enter the Dragon: One Year Anniversary Celebration


*CIMA vs. Johnny Gargano*

CIMA and Johnny Gargano have the best chemistry on the mic together. The segment they had before the match was hilarious. CIMA might not be able to speak the best English but he needs to be cutting more promos. I liked the story line that they had going with Gargano were he was really try to get accepted by the Dragon Gate guys but it just wasn't working for him. In this match if he won he would likely have been accpeted in Warriors International. 

I liked this match a lot. CIMA didn't seem to take Gargano that seriously early on, him spanking Gargano when he was in the corner is probably the best example of that. Gargano responded by taking it right to CIMA and doing things like trying to get the fans to CIMA's taunt with him (he got a lot of heat for that). Good length for opener and I was impressed at the pace they kept. After seeing the post match it should be pretty easy understand why Gargano would go on and join or form Ronin. 
****1/4 *


*
Adam Cole vs. Ricochet vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Arik Cannon
*
Now in this one you had 4 American guys that were all trying to impress the Dragon Gate stables. And impress they did. This might be my absolute favorite spotfest. I loved it live and it was almost as awesome to watch on DVD. There isn't all that much to say other than you really need to check it out. 
*****1/4*


*
Drake Younger vs. Naruki Doi*

Big match for Drake Younger and he cut a promo before the match that I thought was really good. The match wasn't anything all the memorable, I think Doi was hurt as he wrestled in a t-shirt and seemed to have his ribs taped underneath. It was fairly one sided as well with Doi inflicting a lot of damage and Younger bumping like crazy. Solid match and I was shocked I had made it through 2 Younger matches that weekend without him bleeding...
***1/2*


Post Match: Gargano attacks Younger. Younger bleeds....



_Open the Freedom Gate Championship Match:_
*BxB Hulk vs. Masaaki Mochizuki*

Interesting dynamic in the match, within the first few minutes both guys had targeted the leg of the other guy. The offense looked really good and thrown in with some very stiff strikes and kicks and it was really entertaining. Mochizuki ended up in control of the match as he worked the leg of Hulk for a fairly lengthy time period, one kick to the back of the knee he hit on Hulk looked incredibly painful. At this point in the match it almost seemed Mochizuki was toying with Hulk, he let him get up and hit a few kicks and than he laughed at him and leveled him with his own stiff kick. 

I've seen BxB Hulk wrestle a good number of times and it has really led me to conclude that he just isn't a good seller. After all that leg work that he took he really didn't sell that his leg was injured very much at all. I think you had one quick spot where he sort of flexed his leg and grimaced in pain and after that it seemed his leg was fine. I thought all the stuff that they did after the leg work was awesome and a blast to watch but the lack of selling kind of made the beginning of the match pointless and since it had no effect on Hulk it made Mochizuki look kind of weak. 

This is a tough one to rate. The match can easily be split into 2 really awesome parts, but the problem is that they just don't go together. I'm still going to rate it fairly well because I enjoyed it for the most part, which is always the most important thing, but with some selling from Hulk this match could have been not a good match, but a great one.
****1/4*



*Scott Reed w/Nicole vs. Rich Swan*

Not much of a match but we got to see Swan do all his cool flippy moves for a few minutes before he put Reed away with what I think was a standing 450. Best part of the match was Brodie Lee coming out when it was over and killing both guys, the ref, and Reed's valet.
***


_
Elimination Match:_
*Kamikaze USA (Gran Akuma, Akira Tozawa, John Moxley, and Yamato) vs. Chikara Sekigun (Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, and Hallowicked) and Masato Yoshino*

Probably the best job Dragon Gate USA has done of conveying a sense of hatred in a match. Right from the start it was pretty obvious that these guys really don't like each other. I thought the whole feud was really well done. The Chikara guys had pretty much been getting their asses handed to them the whole feud and now they finally had their chance to take on the Kamikaze guys on even grounds. The fact that the match was taking place almost 1 year to the day when the feud started, in the same building where it started, and also at the home arena of Chikara made it even better. Looking at the 8 people in the ring it's not surprise that this one started fast and never let up.

I kind of wish they had put a Dragon gate guy other than Yoshino in the match since as the Open the Dream Gate Champion there was no way that they would let Akuma or Moxley pin him. Tozawa was a very outside possibility, and Yamato was the only one with a real chance at pinning him. I was happy with the ending though, the Chikara Sekigun really needed to get the win. Starting the Jacobs/Moxley feud was also a nice touch. Great match.
******



*Shingo vs. Bryan Danielson*

This was amazing. The perfect example of how the Philly crowd can still create a big fight atmosphere. Easily one of the best matches of last year. Hard hitting, amazing technical stuff, and intense; really intense. The ending was flat out amazing. Shingo really impressed me with his facial expressions. When he was getting choked out but got his hand up at 2 the face he made was almost scary it was that intense. And Danielson was Danielson. I honestly believe he is the best in the world right now, but thanks God he made it back to the WWE or else he would be stuck as a face until he retired. I've never seen indy fans love someone as much as they did Danielson after his release.

Hands down the best match that I've ever seen from Dragon Gate USA.
*****3/4*​

I loved the show and this DVD is a great buy. As a bonus you get the whole bonus card, and two FIP matches. The bonus card was ok. I wouldn't say any of the matches were bad but nothing all that amazing either. One of the FIP matches, Strong/Danielson is very good even though it's the worst match that I've ever seen between the two and the tag match is solid but the production is terrible and the crowd is dead. But the main card is fantastic and that's what everyone is buying this DVD for anyway.


----------



## smitlick

*Pro Wrestling Superstars - Freshman Phenom*

1. Caleb Konley vs Lee Valiant
**3/4

2. Kevin Michaels vs Donnie Steamboat
*1/2
One of the worst referees ever.

*3. PWG Tag Team Title Match*
El Generico & Paul London vs Jake Manning & Joey Silvia
***

*4. Hardcore Dream Match*
Necro Butcher vs Tommy Dreamer
**

5. Xsiris vs Cedric Alexander
**1/4

6. Shelton Benjamin vs Christopher Daniels
***1/4

7. Mickie James vs Amber O'Neal
*3/4​


----------



## erikstans07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL6FYFRJb0Q&feature=player_embedded

I used to see that dude wrestle every week down here in Texas. He's pretty damn good too. So you can imagine my surprise when I went to ROH's website today and his face was the first thing I saw. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## seabs

*PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison*

*Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon*
_***_

*Roderick Strong vs Chuck Taylor*
_**3/4_

*RockNES Monsters vs The Cutler Brothers*
_***_

*Brandon Gatson vs Joey Ryan*
_**_

*Young Bucks vs Ryan & Brian Cage-Taylor*
_***1/4_

*Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa*
_****1/4_

*El Generico & Paul London vs Kings Of Wrestling - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Not the strongest PWG show ever but it's consistently good bar the Joey/Gatson match and the Steen/Tozawa match was awesome. Tozawa's such an amazing babyface. Hard to believe nearly everyone else books him as a heel. One of Steen's best singles performance too. The suicide dive-apron powerbomb spot was insane._​


----------



## FITZ

ROH Final Battle 2007



*Jigsaw and Ruckus vs. Matt Cross and Bobby Fish
*
Bobby Fish is the man, I wish ROH still used him. All the offense they hit was smooth with no botches that I noticed. They kept this around 7 or 8 minutes I think and it did just what it needed to do as the crowd seemed to enjoy a lot of the big spots they were doing. Wish Fish didn't have to take the fall and that I wish Ruckus wasn't on a winning time. Still a good enough match.
***1/4*




*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Larry Sweeney w/Sweet and Sour Inc.*

So they had been building this feud up for a while and when Claudio finally got his chance to get in the ring with Sweeney he had a bad leg that Sweeney and Sweet and Sour attacked whenever they had the chance. Claudio sold it really well and all the antics at ring side were fairly entertaining. The match only lasted a few minutes as Tank Tolland (I think that's what they called the guy) cost Claudio the match when he hit his leg with some type of weapon. Good job continuing the feud, everyone got a taste of Sweeney get beat up without it being the full ass kicking that he had coming. 
***



_Necro Butcher Rules:_
*Necro Butcher w/Lacey vs. Jack Evans w/Julious Smokes*

I didn't think these two could possibly have this good a match. This was seriously some of the best storytelling in a match that I've ever seen from Necro. The had the David/Goliath thing down perfectly and the offense they were hitting on each other looked amazing. I don't see how I can't give this a great rating. It was never boring, the match told an amazing story, and all the spots were good. The only thing keeping it from being any higher is that I would have liked it to go for a few more minutes. 
****3/4*


*
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards*

I think Davey made a fan piss himself when he did his suicide dive and landed 3 or rows back. He literally flew right over the guy in the front row. This was before the move was super over so they really didn't see it coming or expect it at all. Hard hitting and fast paced, there were a lot of near falls but nowhere near the level of overkill. It was just enough that Davey still looked good while losing. Not too long either so it was a really good undercard match.
****1/2*



_Tables Are Legal:_
*BJ Whitmer, Brent Albright, and Adam Pearce w/Shane Hagadorn vs. Delirious, Kevin Steen and El Generico 
*
A lot more psychology than I was expecting in this match. The Hangmen 3 really seemed to have a plan in place for the match and they executed it really well during the match. They got a big break early on as they sent Steen and Delirious through tables at almost the same time. From that point on they controlled the ring and kept Generico isolated from the rest of his teammates. It was a run in from Pele Primeu to take out Hagadorn and some mist from Delirious that really turned the tides of the match. When that happened it turned unto a really wild brawl with a bunch of tables spots. It was a lot of fun actually. Not a wrestling classic but I was certainly entertained.
***3/4*




*Ernie Osiris vs. Rocky Romero*

I don't know if this lasted more than a minute. Fun for what it was though. 
*1/2**



_FIP Championship Match_
*Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong(c)*

Very good match. Strong's offense was very focused, working the back a lot as well as chopping Stevens a whole lot. Stevens did a good job of making Strong's offense look good. Stevens seemed to be getting beat down nearly the entire match with some really short spurts of offense to keep things interesting. He had a super human effort at the end to make it back into the ring after a Gibson Driver on the stage. After that he was on the receiving end of some more chops and he just lost it, got really mad, killed Strong, and won the title. Really good match, one of Stevens' better performances that I've seen.
****1/2*



_Elimination Match:_
*Chris Hero w/Sweet and Sour Inc. vs. Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima*

Awesome if the only word that could possibly be used to describe this match. You have Morishima and Dragon in the ring together in the middle of their feud, Chris Hero being every kind of awesome imaginable, and what was essentially a Danielson/Aries mini-match all in this match. Whether it was seeing how intense Danielson and Morishima were when they were in the ring together or laughing my ass off at all of Hero's antics this match was entertaining. 
*****1/4*




_ROH Tag Team Championship Match:_
*The Age of the Fall w/Lacey vs. The Briscoes(c) w/Daisy Haze
*
With all the hate that had been involved in this feud it was a little odd that this wasn't some type of no DQ match but they really made it work as both teams wanted to win and there seemed to be a constant threat that they would lose control and the match would end in a DQ. The match actually did a great job at showing how important the belts were. AOTF didn't seem to care all that much about the rules in general but when the belts were on the line they were willing to wrestle without cheating at all. The match itself was pretty awesome as well. Black is the perfect tag team wrestler and I'm not sure if anyone would be better as his partner than Jacobs. 
******​


I thought the show was really really good. It might be missing that classic match from making it a great ROH show but everything here is enjoyable and there are a ton of quality matches.


----------



## MB.

Can someone catch me up. I havent seen a roh thing since the detroit show in june 09. I look today and Haas&Benjamin are a team agian. WHAT! I'm so confused looking at things. 

Do they not run detroit shows anymore? If someone can give me a quick little run down of the past year in a half that'd be great.


----------



## Corey

MB said:


> Can someone catch me up. I havent seen a roh thing since the detroit show in june 09. I look today and Haas&Benjamin are a team agian. WHAT! I'm so confused looking at things.
> 
> Do they not run detroit shows anymore? If someone can give me a quick little run down of the past year in a half that'd be great.


Kevin Steen turned on El Generico at Final Battle '09. They had an epic feud and it ended with a Fight Without Honor at FB '10. Tyler Black finally beat Austin Aries for the ROH title, then he became the John Cena of ROH. He then lost the belt to Roddy Strong and went to WWE. They created a TV Title, where Eddie Edwards defeated Davey Richards in the finals of a tournament to become the first champ. He just lost the belt to Christopher Daniels a few weeks ago. Christopher Daniels and Homicide have returned to ROH. The company now runs internet ppvs every couple months.

They still run in the Detroit area on occasion. They'll be in Dearborn on May 6th.


----------



## MB.

Thankyou!

Is Pierce still doing the booking?


----------



## Corey

Think so. Someone else probably knows more about that, I don't pay attention to that kinda stuff.


----------



## McQueen

No Delirious is head booker and has been for months now. Roderick Strong is a heel champ too. LULZ are had.


----------



## kwjr86

*PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison*
Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon
***

Roderick Strong vs Chuck Taylor
***1/2

RockNES Monsters vs The Cutler Brothers
***1/2

Brandon Gatson vs Joey Ryan
***1/4

Young Bucks vs Ryan & Brian Cage-Taylor
***1/2

Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa
****1/4

El Generico & Paul London vs Kings Of Wrestling - PWG World Tag Team Championships
***1/2


----------



## EffectRaven

*ROH: Allied Forces*

Mark Briscoe vs. Mike Mondo ***1/2*

Daizee Haze vs. Lady Jojo **3/4*

Colt Cabana vs. Andy "Right Leg" Ridge ***3/4*

Kevin Steen and Steve Corino vs. Kyle O'Reilly and Adam Cole ****1/2*

Ricky Reyes vs. Metal Master ***1/2*

Jay Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus *****

Homicide vs. Kenny King ****1/4*

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Davey Richards and Christopher Daniels vs. The Kings of Wrestling *****1/4*​
Thoughts: Looking at the card this doesn't look like that great of a show. It actually turned out to be quite good in my opinion and a lot of fun to watch. Sure there was a lot of average but there were a lot of really good matches as well and an excellent main event. One of the best B Shows of 2010.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG - Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison*


Willie Mack vs. “Pretty” Peter Avalon - **3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Chuck Taylor - ***

The Cutler Brothers vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) - ***1/2

Joey Ryan vs. Brandon Gatson - **1/4

The Young Bucks vs. The Fightin’ Taylor Boys (Ryan & Brian Cage-Taylor) - ***1/4

Kevin Steen vs. Akira Tozawa - ****

*PWG World Tag Team Titles*
Paul London & El Generico vs. The Kings Of Wrestling - ***3/4



*CZW - From Small Beginnings Comes Great Things*


Orange Cassidy vs. AR Fox - *
_Cassidy should just stick to being a jobber._

Akuma vs. Johnathan Gresham - *1/2
_Yeah, judging by this I’m more then happy they replaced Akuma with Gargano in Chikara._

tHURTeen vs. Devon Moore - *
*
Spot In Best Of The Best*
Alex Colon vs. Sami Callihan - **1/2

The Runaways (Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater) vs. Irish Drive-By (Rich Swann & Ryan McBride) - **

*CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs. Ruckus - **
_Love Cole’s heel act, but why have him in a match with a guy who can’t do anything good right now._

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Philly's Most Wanted (Sabian & Joker) - **1/4
_Crap finish pretty much killed the crowd for the main event._

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Brodie Lee vs. Jon Moxley - **
_What was the point of the glass and tables? Didn’t add to the match at all._

_Show was terrible on all levels. Even Drew Gulak’s Nick Gage impression that left fans pissed went on for too long. By far the best part of the show was at the end after the fans were chanting “We Want Refunds!” and the commentators went off selling the show as great a single fan yelled clear as day “Is That It?!” Died._

​


----------



## Brandenthesmark

PWG - Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison
8.5/10

Willie Mack vs. “Pretty” Peter Avalon - ***

Roderick Strong vs. Chuck Taylor - ***1/4

The Cutler Brothers vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) - ***3/4

Joey Ryan vs. Brandon Gatson - **3/4

The Young Bucks vs. The Fightin’ Taylor Boys (Ryan & Brian Cage-Taylor) - ***1/2

Kevin Steen vs. Akira Tozawa - ****1/4

PWG World Tag Team Titles
Paul London & El Generico vs. The Kings Of Wrestling - ****


----------



## Tarfu

KingCrash said:


> Orange Cassidy vs. AR Fox - *
> Cassidy should just stick to being a jobber.


Cassidy should stick to being an ant and stay away from CZW.

EDIT: 

So I made the cover for Wrestlefest 15. Unfortunately, they didn't get the email I sent them (for reasons unknown). Then the deadline passed, and the promoter thought I'd abandoned them, so they got someone else make a quick cover (go check it out, it looks like shit, lol). Can't really blame them, but I kinda feel like being in a Jigsaw trap and cutting off my dick only to die anyway. No, I'm not exxagerating, I put my heart and soul in it dammit. Anyhow, here's the cover which didn't make it due to internet fail:










Also, Highspots has an absolutely awesome new PWG shirt in stock (also available in red). http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=24576


----------



## smitlick

I got the Independent Tour De Force DVD today as well from Gabe for reporting my own links... only took 2-3 months.


----------



## jawbreaker

That might be my favorite cover you've ever done. Except Poughkeepsie doesn't start with a B, and you've got what appears to be a spoiler on the back cover.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Tarfu said:


> Cassidy should stick to being an ant and stay away from CZW.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> So I made the cover for Wrestlefest 15. Unfortunately, they didn't get the email I sent them (for reasons unknown). Then the deadline passed, and the promoter thought I'd abandoned them, so they got someone else make a quick cover (go check it out, it looks like shit, lol). Can't really blame them, but I kinda feel like being in a Jigsaw trap and cutting off my dick only to die anyway. No, I'm not exxagerating, I put my heart and soul in it dammit. Anyhow, here's the cover which didn't make it due to internet fail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Highspots has an absolutely awesome new PWG shirt in stock (also available in red). http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=24576


This is the one with MVP's Benoit tribute, right?


----------



## Tarfu

jawbreaker said:


> That might be my favorite cover you've ever done. Except Poughkeepsie doesn't start with a B, and you've got what appears to be a spoiler on the back cover.


Thanks man. I had no idea, that's how it was spelled when I got the card (I think, but honestly I don't even recall ever hearing of such town). Also, by spoiler you mean the fireball pic? They specifically told me to include it. Also if you look close enough the text on Dreamer's shirt is flipped horizontally. Bah, doesn't matter now anyway.



TelkEvolon said:


> This is the one with MVP's Benoit tribute, right?


Yeah, that's the one. I was hoping to add a picture of it to create controversy (as it supposedly creates cash), but didn't find one. Hmph.


----------



## erikstans07

There's something wrong with Highspots. I added that PWG shirt to my cart, but then when I proceed to checkout, there's an error on the shipping. Then I try to go to the next step and my browser says page cannot be found. WTF? I want that shirt, damnit!


Also, I wish I knew girls like this that wear PWG gear.









EDIT: It's working now.


----------



## Tarfu

I honestly thought it (oh, I mean she ) was a manikin until I discovered her arms, complete with veins and everything. I'm not ruling out extreme attention to detail just yet.


----------



## The_Sharpshooter

erikstans07 said:


> There's something wrong with Highspots. I added that PWG shirt to my cart, but then when I proceed to checkout, there's an error on the shipping. Then I try to go to the next step and my browser says page cannot be found. WTF? I want that shirt, damnit!
> 
> 
> Also, I wish I knew girls like this that wear PWG gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's working now.


LoL!!
Im lucky enough to "_know_" a few chicks who sport these t-shirts.
One of them is my girlfriend:agree:

Also...
Anyone interested in PWG's "*DIO*" & "*SPEED OF SOUND*"??
I happen to have xtra of each. Message me


----------



## J-Hawk

Hi guyz 
I am a member of a hungarian indy team, called Hungarian Championship Wrestling. My promo just came out, watch It, and watch the other videos, I am curious whether If its good enough to entertain you. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peErqGDL8pw


----------



## jawbreaker

Tarfu said:


> Thanks man. I had no idea, that's how it was spelled when I got the card (I think, but honestly I don't even recall ever hearing of such town). Also, by spoiler you mean the fireball pic? They specifically told me to include it. Also if you look close enough the text on Dreamer's shirt is flipped horizontally. Bah, doesn't matter now anyway.


Nah, Hale Collins or something was in what looks like a #1 contender's match as well as a title match, which gives away the result of the #1 contender's match.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Joe Babinsack looks at Daniels vs. Richards from ROH said:


> *Richards vs. Daniels DVD
> Ring of Honor
> ROHWrestling.com
> $20.00
> Reviewed by Joe Babinsack*
> 
> What more needs to be said about the match “six months in the making”?
> 
> Well, there’s the rest of the DVD, which cements in my mind that ROH has re-established itself in terms of reputation, building to the future, and featuring feuds instead of just treading water. Of course, with the recent announcement of the loss of the HDNet TV program, the timing may be more than just a little necessary.
> 
> ROH remains the most viable of the indy promotions, continuously churning out top quality matches and honing Champions that have made their impact, and have displayed their raw talent, on other stages.
> 
> As I’ve seen it, ROH had sort of lost their way over the past two years, treading water before and after the departure of booking mastermind Gabe Sapolsky. Landing a show on Mark Cuban’s cable station seemed far more promising than it turned out, and while losing it is a letdown, there should be hope that ROH can continue to solidify around its legacy and its overwhelming talent.
> 
> One thing that ROH still seems to need is a structure that combines its prodigious output of top notch matches event with an appeal to a wider range of fans. Yes, that’s been said ad nauseum, but perhaps without the TV program, there can be a re-evaluation of the timelines and expected reception of the events. Should the DVD’s be numbered? I’m not sure.
> 
> ROH seems to lack a certain something, and while emulating the mainstream promotions is definitely NOT a suggestion I would make, the promotion needs to create a new dynamic, at least in terms of how fans approach the events and how they anticipate the big events.
> 
> In many ways, “Richards vs Daniels” does establish a new approach.
> 
> ROH has a number of ‘name’ events, including Tag Wars to Death Before Dishonor, Survival of the Fittest and Final Battle. But as with many things involving ROH, what does that mean to mainstream fans? Will the tenth installment of Death Before Dishonor be meaningful, even if Christopher Daniels actually wrestles on it, and doesn’t do a video from Japan, like he did in 2003?
> 
> That ROH survives is important to the industry. There’s no other, specific promotion that has the legacy and the structure and proven capability to be a player in the business. There are other promotions that may influence wrestling over the next decade, but this is the one that already has done that. We can argue about Punk and Danielson and Samoa Joe, and another tier or two of ROH alumni, but those names have and will main event matches and they are clearly the talent that emulate’s wrestling’s artform, and not the damnable mainstream style that gets weakened every year.
> 
> What was good about Richards vs. Danielson?
> 
> Obviously the main event, which was well built by not putting it on the second week both Davey Richards and Christopher Daniels were on the roster. From bell to bell, and both before and after the match, it remains a thing of admiration.
> 
> What’s more, six months from now, there may be another match, and that was set up by this one, and that match may very well eclipse this one, but regardless, this is a match and talents and a promotion that clearly understands that matchmaking must be done differently than the way it is done today.
> 
> Richards talking down Tyler Black in order to talk up Christopher Daniels was priceless, and that’s the way promos should be done – not scripted, but worked from the wrestler, using his own personality, and directed to a purpose. When Davey Richards says that he dominated Tyler Black, but Daniels … “not so much”, it was an admission that meant something, and meant that there is more to come.
> 
> As great as the match was, is and will be if you watch it, anticipating the next one is the result of watching it.
> 
> One match, however, has that feel of finality.
> 
> Steve Corino vs Colt Cabana may not have been “The Last Battle of Atlanta” but already we know Corino is a changed man. Colt Cabana is a stalwart of ROH, and while he’s readily cast as comedy, he’s been through the grinder and he shows capability in the ring and out of it that continues to impress. That he never caught on in that other place is only a testament to his talent, not a condemnation of it.
> 
> This was a match that threatened to be over-the-top, and stepped over that line more than a few times, but was a contrast to the main event. No one should have anticipated a cleanly fought match, pitting solely the inner talents of the men. Instead, we knew that a straight-jacket wouldn’t hold Kevin Steen, and that the rules would be shattered and that somewhere along the path there would be potential for run-ins galore.
> 
> But this match, as with others in ROH, it’s all about how it plays out, and it’s never merely a forgettable finish.
> 
> Tag Teams are not forgettable in ROH, and while one more mixture of The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) against Jay and Mark Briscoe cannot ever be bad, this is one more clash between the best of the best in the business. Yeah, there’s danger in that statement since tag team wrestling is passé, but these guys do it the right way, even though the Briscoes always heed their own style of psychology and logic.
> 
> Filling out the DVD, we have matches featuring the future of ROH, notably in Kyle O’Reilly & Adam Cole taking on The All Night Express. I like the transition of the Express from mid-card to main eventers, and O’Reilly and Adam Cole truly are the future, gaining experience in many significant promotions.
> 
> I don’t know what the deal is with The Metal Master, but it’s entertaining and old school.
> 
> And how can anyone overlook Homicide vs Kevin Steen? These are two guys who never hold back, and who display a passion in their performances that simply draw the audience in. No one does smug like Steen, and no one does dangerous like Homicide. See them clash!
> 
> Daizee Haze remains the top name among ROH’s women wrestlers, which should be obvious, but the Haze has always been a wrestler in the same vein as Steen or Homicide. Bringing in Jamilla Craft (the prize student) and Nevaeh helps to showcase new talent, and Lady JoJo by any name has always shown that she can work.
> 
> There’s lot to look at on Richards vs Daniels, and that main event doesn’t need a blow-by-blow recap as much as it needs you to watch it, if you haven’t, and to show someone depressed about the nature of today’s business, if you have.
> 
> Joe Babinsack can be reached at [email protected]. Matt Murphy’s book (c’mon, Chris Cruise promoted and gave out $15 payouts!), Bruce Hart’s book, and Road Warrior Animal’s book, and much, much more indy wrestling on its way.


www.f4wonline.com/content/view/19329/


----------



## smitlick

CZW DVDs are now available for purchase on Ring of Honors Store. Interesting that with CZW changing production companies, that they've suddenly started selling there DVDs everywhere.


----------



## erikstans07

erikstans07 said:


> I starting to sell some DVDs. Just put 2 up on ebay.
> 
> ROH Final Battle 2005
> 
> ROH Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
> 
> EDIT: Just added a couple more
> 
> WWE Vengeance 2003
> 
> ECW Barely Legal 97
> 
> Also, not wrestling related, but I have The Sims 3 up for bids too.
> 
> The Sims 3
> 
> EDIT: MORE!
> 
> ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 2
> 
> ROH Man Up!
> 
> EDIT: Even MORE!!!!
> 
> ROH Final Battle 2008
> 
> ROH 7th Anniversary Show
> 
> ROH Supercard of Honor IV


These, plus Aries vs. Richards & Steel City Clash have a little less than 24 hours left on ebay. Bid away.

Aries vs. Richards

Steel City Clash


----------



## EffectRaven

I got around to watching ROH Champion's Challenge and everyone was right, totally a two match show

Steen vs. Richards and Black vs. Edwards were both in the ballpark of ***3/4-**** in my opinion. Both were great but there was nothing else on the show really worth noting. Not the worst show of the year (Civil Warfare and Buffalo Stampede II were worse) but worth watching for the two matches mentioned

The mainevent showcased why Edwards is really underrated. He's atleast good at about everything in-ring, selling, chain wrestling, flying, etc.


----------



## jawbreaker

Eurgh, I think I had both Steen/Richards and Black/Edwards at like ***1/4, maybe *** for Black/Edwards. Add in an awful crowd and it's the worst ROH show from 2010 that I actually sat through (didn't bother with Buffalo Stampede II or Civil Warfare).


----------



## EffectRaven

jawbreaker said:


> Eurgh, I think I had both Steen/Richards and Black/Edwards at like ***1/4, maybe *** for Black/Edwards. Add in an awful crowd and it's the worst ROH show from 2010 that I actually sat through (didn't bother with Buffalo Stampede II or Civil Warfare).


I agree about the crowd. They only popped for Davey


----------



## RKing85

ROH has buy 3 dvd's, get 2 for free on at their store right now


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA - Independent Tour De Force Volume 1*

*1. Pro Wrestling Riot - 2008 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup - Quarter Final - 27.9.08*
Larry Sweeney vs Sal Rinauro
**

*2. Hybrid Wrestling - Project Mayhem 2009 - 9.5.09 - Hybrid Title Match*
Dave Cole vs Christopher Daniels
**1/2

*3. Women Superstars Uncensored - No Limits - 22.8.09 - WSU World Title Match*
Mercedes Martinez vs Nikki Roxx
***1/4

*4. AAW - 5th Anniversary Show - 28.3.09 - I Quit Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Ryan Boz
****

*5. Chikara - Young Lions Cup VII - Night 3 - 16.8.09 - Triangle Trios Match*
Jigsaw, Helios & Equinox vs Vin Gerard, STIGMA & Chuck Taylor vs Hallowicked, Fire Ant & Arik Cannon
***1/2

*6. FIP - Heatstroke 2008 - 23.8.08 - FIP World Title Match*
Erick Stevens vs Go Shiozaki
***1/2​


----------



## erikstans07

EBAY:

ROH Final Battle 2005

ROH Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool

WWE Vengeance 2003

ECW Barely Legal 97

ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 2

ROH Man Up!

ROH Final Battle 2008

ROH 7th Anniversary Show

ROH Supercard of Honor IV

Aries vs. Richards

Steel City Clash

Time remaining ranges from 1 hour to 2 and a half hours.


----------



## musdy

*SHIMMER VOL 33*
Rachel Summerlyn & Jessica James vs. Athena & Bonesaw *1/4

Jamilia Craft vs. Cat Power *3/4

Allison Danger vs. Leva Bates *1/2

Taylor Made vs. Melanie Cruise *

Misaki Ohata vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel **1/4

Serena Deeb vs. Kellie Skater **1/2

Nevaeh vs. Sara Del Rey **3/4

Jessie McKay vs. Nicole Matthews ***1/4

Ayumi Kurihara vs. Daizee Haze ***1/4

Ayako Hamada vs. Tomoka Nakagawa ***1/4

SHIMMER Title Match: Madison Eagles vs. Cheerleader Melissa ***1/4


----------



## UltraPanda Black

I have limited Indy knowledge but there are some great deals on ebays for people like me trying to get into this stuff. $20 a DVD off of ROH's website is just not worth it.


----------



## silver kyle

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> I have limited Indy knowledge but there are some great deals on ebays for people like me trying to get into this stuff. $20 a DVD off of ROH's website is just not worth it.


Well I think most of us buy the DVDs when there's sales. Like right now they're having the pay for 3, get 2 free deal. $60 for 5 DVD's is worth it. That's only $12 a DVD.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah, I don't think I've ever paid $20 for an ROH DVD...


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Survival of the Fittest 2010*

1. Colt Cabana vs Rhett Titus
**

2. Claudio Castagnoli vs Grizzly Redwood
*3/4

3. Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly
***

4. Adam Cole vs Steve Corino
*3/4

5. Chris Hero vs Eddie Edwards
***1/4

6. Kenny King vs El Generico
**1/4

7. Andy Ridge vs Homicide
**3/4

8. Christopher Daniels & The Briscoe Brothers vs Roderick Strong, Michael Elgin & Zach Gowen
***1/2

9. Rhett Titus vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole vs Eddie Edwards vs Kenny King
***1/2

Bonus Disc - The Best of Nigel McGuiness

*10. Undeniable - ROH World Title Match* 
Nigel McGuiness vs Takeshi Morishima
***3/4

*11. Rising Above 2007 - ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs Austin Aries
****1/4

*12. 6th Anniversary Show - ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs Bryan Danielson
****3/4

*13. Northern Navigation - ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs Kevin Steen
***1/2

*14. Age of Insanity - ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs El Generico
****1/4-****1/2

*15. Driven 2008 - ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs Roderick Strong
****-****1/4

*16. Final Battle 2008 - ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs Naomichi Marufuji
****​


----------



## jawbreaker

***1/2 for Nigel/Steen? Really?


----------



## smitlick

i didnt actually rewatch it, that was my original rating. Clearly i didnt enjoy it as much as u the 1st time. Should i give it a rewatch?


----------



## seabs

*I recall giving it ****. Helped that it was on a flamin awesome show. It's not something I'd be in a hurry to rewatch though in fairness.*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It went on for too long.


----------



## TheAce

I remember that match as at least a **** (Steen Vs Nigel)

It was one of my fave Nigel matches TBH


----------



## jawbreaker

It definitely gets into super overkill towards the end but the beginning and middle are damn near flawless, especially on Steen's end. I remember considering giving it ***** before it got into the finishing stretch that just went on way too long. I have it at ****, but I'd be less skeptical of ****1/2 than ***1/2, so I thought you'd made a typo.


----------



## Corey

I thought the entire Steen/McGuinness match was brilliant. It gets just a tad bit into overkill towards the end, yes, but it doesn't hurt the other 25 minutes of fantastic storytelling and buildup to the end. ****1/2 for me. And if anyone doesn't have the Northern Navigation show, get it now. One of ROH's all time best.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Yep, **** 1/2 from me, such a great match.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Night of Infamy 9*

*1. CZW Wired TV Title Match*
Drew Gulak vs Alexander James
DUD

2. Akuma vs Kit Osborne
*

3. Jonathan Gresham vs Tyler Veritas
**1/2

4. Alex Colon vs AR Fox
**3/4

*5. CZW World Tag Team Tite Tournament Semi-Finals*
Sabian & Joker vs Rich Swann & Ryan McBride
**3/4

*6. CZW World Tag Team Title Tournament Semi-Finals*
Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater vs The Osirian Portal
***1/4

*7. CZW World Heavyweight Title Match*
Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger
**3/4

*8. Fans Bring The Weapons Match*
Danny Havoc, Devon Moore & Scotty Vortekz vs Brain Damage, MASADA & tHURTeen
**


*ROH - Fate of an Angel II*

1. Michael Elgin & Zach Gowen vs Bobby Dempsey & Grizzly Redwood
*1/2

2. Andy Ridge vs Mark Briscoe
**

3. Sara Del Rey vs Jamilia Craft
1/2

*4. #1 Contender for the ROH Tag Team Titles Match*
Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs El Generico & Colt Cabana
**3/4

5. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs The Bravado Brothers
**3/4

6. Homicide vs Jay Briscoe
***1/4

*7. ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs Kevin Steen & Steve Corino
***1/2

*8. ROH World Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs Christopher Daniels
***3/4​
Also some DVDs up for sale for anyone in Australia interested
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170600828876&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR “DOLLAR DAYS” SALE

Ring of Honor “Dollar Days” is back for a limited time. Select from the items below for tremendous savings on over 35 items. The DVD’s below are priced at only $5 each for all Ring of Honor titles and $2 each for all shoot interviews and FIP titles. The $5 price on Ring of Honor DVD’s is the lowest price we’ve ever offered for complete shows.

- Unscripted- Philadelphia, PA 9/21/02 (DVD)
- Glory By Honor- Philadelphia, PA 10/5/02 (DVD)
- All Star Extravaganza- Philadelphia, PA 11/9/02 (DVD)
- Night of the Butcher- Philadelphia, PA 12/7/02 (DVD)
- Final Battle 2002- Philadelphia, PA 12/28/02 (DVD)
- Expect the Unexpected- Cambridge, MA 3/15/03 (DVD)
- Night of the Champions- Philadelphia, PA 3/22/03 (DVD)
- Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II- West Mifflin, PA 4/26/03 (DVD)
- Night of the Grudges- Cambridge, MA 6/14/03 (DVD)
- Wrestlerave ’03- Philadelphia, PA 6/28/03 (DVD)
- Death Before Dishonor- Elizabeth, NJ 7/19/03 (2 DVD Set)
- Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies- Fairfield, CT 8/16/03 (DVD)
- Final Battle 2003- Philadelphia, PA 12/27/03 (DVD)
- ROH Reborn Stage One- St. Paul, MN 4/23/04 (DVD)
- Glory By Honor III- Elizabeth, NJ 9/11/04 (DVD)
- Weekend Of Thunder Night 1- Revere, MA 11/5/04 (DVD)
- Best of Samoa Joe- World Champion (DVD)
- Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues (DVD)

- Straight Shootin’ with Skandar Akbar (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Ron Killings (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with The Fantastics (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with The One Man Gang (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Butch Reed (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Mr. Fuji (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Mike Rotunda (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Brad Armstrong (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Marc Mero (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Ken Patera (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Paul Ellering (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle Vol. 2 (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette and Bill Watts (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with The Women of Honor (DVD)
- Secrets of the Ring with All Snow

- Full Impact Pro “Sold Out” St. Petersburg, FL 6/24/05 (DVD)
- Full Impact Pro “Unstoppable” Brookville, FL 5/28/05 (DVD)
- Full Impact Pro ‘In Full Force’ Arcadia, FL 5/27/05 (DVD)
- Full Impact Pro ‘The Usual Suspect’ Brandon, FL 4/22/05 (DVD)

Offer ends on Thursday, February 10th at Noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohstore.com and while supplies last.


----------



## Bubz

Steen vs Nigel was awesome. Overall one of ROH's best shows.


----------



## musdy

Picked up:

- Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
- ROH Reborn Stage One
- Glory By Honor III
- Best of Samoa Joe- World Champion

These shows any good??


----------



## McQueen

Haven't seen Better Friends, Stiffer Enemies aside from the Homicide/Corino match and the Samoa Joe comp (probably seen most of the stuff on it though), the other two shows are average.


----------



## musdy

How is the Joe/Ki Fight Without Honor match from Glory By Honor??


----------



## Platt

PWG Kurt RussellReunion 2 The Reunioning is up for pre-order, 2 disc set with the legends rumble included


----------



## jawbreaker

musdy said:


> Picked up:
> 
> - Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
> - ROH Reborn Stage One
> - Glory By Honor III
> - Best of Samoa Joe- World Champion
> 
> These shows any good??


I haven't seen GBH3 for whatever reason. I've seen literally all but four shows from 2002 to midway through 2005, and that is one of the four.

BFSE is decent. Homicide/Corino is incredible and the atmosphere is off the charts, even if the wrestling isn't always great, it's still a fun show to sit through.

Reborn Stage One is okay as well. Joe/Homicide and Dragon/Punk are what you'd expect, and I think Briscoes vs. Pitbulls was okay as well. The rest I can't really remember.

The Joe comp has a couple great matches and a bunch of pretty good ones. Good buy for five bucks.


----------



## McQueen

musdy said:


> How is the Joe/Ki Fight Without Honor match from Glory By Honor??


Stiff. Pretty much what you'd expect from those two.


----------



## will94

Platt said:


> PWG Kurt RussellReunion 2 The Reunioning is up for pre-order, 2 disc set with the legends rumble included


The WrestleReunion site claims it will be shipping in about 2 weeks. Awesome turn around time if it's true.


----------



## musdy

Switched Reborn for Glory By Honor.


----------



## SHIRLEY

'Reborn: Stage One' for $5 is an incredible deal! Good matches and a fair bit of historically significant stuff on that show.

I'm a big fan of that Joe DVD and recommend all of the shoots too.


----------



## Platt

Whats with the shitty new cases DGUSA are using I kinda understodd the cardboard ones for the 2 disc sets but why can't they just use normal cases now.


----------



## antoniomare007

from Punk's twitter



> --Workout is done. Sitting down and watching an advanced copy of @drcoltcabana wrestling road diaries. Ten minutes in and it's a must have DVD
> 
> --Wrestling Road Diaries is the real deal. A must have for any WRESTLING fan. I can't possibly heap more praise on it.


so it's finally gonna be available soon


----------



## KingCrash

*JAPW - 13th Annivsary Show: Night 1*


Jon Moxley vs Devon Moore - **

Corvis Fear vs Joe Hardway - *1/2
_Best part was the skank Jersey stripper at ringside_

LuFisto vs Kalamity - **1/2

Rhino vs Nick Gage - DUD

Necro Butcher vs Eddie Kingston - *
_Necro is just about done with wrestling, imagine him in an Embassy brawl but worse._

*JAPW Heavyweight Title*
Brodie Lee vs Pinkie Sanchez - SQUASH
_Lasted all of maybe 10 seconds._

*JAPW Tag Team Titles*
Da Hit Squad (Dan Maff & Monsta Mac) vs The U.S. Death Machine (Sami Callihan & Chris Dickinson) - **1/2
_Don't know what it says for a company when this was the second or third best match of the show considering it had a guy who can't sell to save his life, two guys who are out of shape and get gassed easy and when Sami Callihan is the best worker of the bunch._

*JAPW Light Heavyweight Title - Best Of The Light Heavyweights 13*
Jushin Thunder Liger vs Kenny Omega vs El Generico vs Azrieal vs Bandido Jr. vs B-Boy - ***1/4

_Pretty much exemplifies Jersey All Pro in a nutshell: You look at a card and think you might get a decent show, and in the end you wonder how in the hell Fat Frank has stayed in business 13 years. Can't wait for night two._​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Liger vs. Quack upload plz.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Platt said:


> Whats with the shitty new cases DGUSA are using I kinda understodd the cardboard ones for the 2 disc sets but why can't they just use normal cases now.


It was ok for the Anniversary show with the bonus DVD, But Overall I prefer how ROH adds in bonus DVDs now.
Does this mean you've received the 2 new releases, I'm hoping mine will come soon. Gabe is horrible at letting you know things, I much prefer ROH and them emailing you that the order is received then shipped.


----------



## Platt

Yeah got the two new ones in, they shipped on the 3rd.


----------



## Corey

​
*35% OFF ALL IN STOCK MERCHANDISE*
Don’t miss out on this great savings opportunity exclusively at ROHWrestling.com. Take 35% Off all in stock merchandise at the ROH Online Store. All prices have already been marked down from their original list price. This offer is valid on all DVD’s and apparel at www.rohstore.com while supplies last. 

Sale ends Tuesday, February 15th at noon EST. Shipping costs can not be discounted. Not valid on any previously placed orders. Please note that live event tickets, preorders, gift certificates, wrestling books, and subscription packages are NOT included in this offer.


----------



## musdy

Tag Title Classic II looks like a one match show.


----------



## Corey

If Strong/Dutt was anything like the matches they had together early in their careers I'm sure that's worth watching. Also Perkins/O'Reilly, King/Cole, and Briscoes/Steenorino to me make that look like one of the best Friday shows in a while.


----------



## jawbreaker

Perkins/O'Reilly was apparently pretty damn good. So it's probably a two-match show.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Tag Wars '08. Fucking show.


----------



## Tarfu

How did you like AOTF vs. Guns? I remember loving the shit out of it. Desperately need to see it again for re-evaluation.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Tarfu said:


> How did you like AOTF vs. Guns? I remember loving the shit out of it. Desperately need to see it again for re-evaluation.


They did an amazing job of following Briscoes vs. Aries/Ibushi with a completely different kind of match.

Even before I saw the final three matches, I was already in love with this show. Great performances, well-booked, red hot crowd...


----------



## Tarfu

I'm thinking about getting that show in my next order, haven't seen anything else besides the main event.

Just watched this weeks Impact slightly intoxicated and it was still quite shit. There's just no saving that company.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Tarfu said:


> I'm thinking about getting that show in my next order, haven't seen anything else besides the main event.


It could honestly be one of my top three ROH shows ever. I wanted to re-watch it straight afterwards. Probably the best non-Danielson show.


----------



## Noah Mark

Has anybody seen the new Chikara shows for January of this year yet?


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara - Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls*


Osirian Portal (Amasis, Ophidian & Hieracon) vs. F.I.S.T. - **1/2

Madison Eagles vs. Daizee Haze - **1/4

The Throwbacks vs. The Roughnecks - ***

The Soul Touchaz vs. The BDK (Tursas, Sara Del Rey & Lince Dorado) - ***1/4

Incoherence (Hallowicked & Frightmare) vs. The Batiri (Obariyon & Kodama) - ***

UltraMantis Black vs. Sinn Bodhi - N/A
_Just a setup for the next doubleshot's trios match_

Eddie Kingston vs. El Generico - ***3/4
_The best Kingston's looked in awhile, and Generico can't have a bad match - unless your name is Sonjay Dutt._

Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & The Colony vs. The BDK (Claudio Castagnoli, Ares, Delirious & Tim Donst) - ***1/2




*JAPW - 13th Annivsary Show: Night 2*


Josh Daniels vs Devon Moore vs Azrieal vs Bandido Jr. - **1/4

Corvis Fear & Annie Social vs Joe Hardway & Mia Yim - *1/2
_Like with all SSPC matches the best part was the entrance. _

LuFisto vs Sara Del Rey - **3/4
_What you'd expect from these two; just tried to kill each other._

Eddie Kingston vs B-Boy - **

The Briscoe Brothers vs The U.S. Death Machine (Sami Callihan & Chris Dickinson) - **1/4

Kenny Omega vs Jay Lethal - ***1/2

*JAPW Heavyweight Title*
Brodie Lee vs. Rhino - DUD
_Brodie looked like he didn't care, Rhino looked horrible, the match lasted 5 min. and of course there were run-ins galore._

*JAPW Light Heavyweight Title*
Jushin Thunder Liger vs Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2

*JAPW Tag Team Titles*
Da Hit Squad (Dan Maff & Monsta Mac) vs Hillbilly Wrecking Crew (Necro Butcher & Nick Gage) - *1/2

_Better then Night 1 since there were a couple of matches that were actually good, but the state of the tag and heavyweight title matches and that most of the people that had good matches don't regularly wrestle in Jersey All Pro show how bad a shape the company is in._ ​


----------



## Noah Mark

Are the following CZW shows worth ordering?

Cage of Death XII
From Small Beginnings Comes Great Things


----------



## KingCrash

No to both. COD has a couple of good matches in Portal/PMW and the UVU title match but otherwise skipable (and the Cage itself is horrible besides Drake Younger being a complete douchebag) and From Small Beginnings Comes Great Things is all around atrocious. When the fans start chanting "We Want Refunds", you know it wasn't a good show.


----------



## musdy

Anyone order DVDs from the CHIKARA site?? I was curious sine there shipping is cheaper.


----------



## seabs

*PWG - Best Of 2010 (6 Discs)*



Spoiler: ~



Disc 1
Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen - Kurt RusselMania
The Great Muta & KAI vs Scott Lost & Joey Ryan - Kurt RusselMania
El Generico vs Jushin Liger - Kurt RusselMania
Brian Kendrick & Paul London vs Young Bucks - Kurt RusselMania
Rob Van Dam vs Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero - Kurt RusselMania
Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Malachi CK Jackson & Ryan Taylor - As The Worm Turns
Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong - As The Worm Turns

Disc 2
Alex Shelley vs Chris Hero - As The Worm Turns
Young Bucks vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor - PWG World Tag Team Championships - As The Worm Turns
Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega - PWG World Championship - As The Worm Turns
Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor - Titannica
Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong - PWG World Championship - Titannica
Young Bucks vs Briscoes - PWG World Tag Team Championships - Titannica

Disc 3
Young Bucks vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson - PWG World Tag Team Championships - DDT4 2010
Briscoes vs YAMATO & Akira Tozawa - DDT4 2010
Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham - DDT4 2010
Paul London & El Generico vs Young Bucks - PWG World Tag Team Championships - DDT4 2010
Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Los Luchas - Dio!
Young Bucks & Malachi Jackson vs The Cutler Brothers & Joey Ryan - Dio!
El Generico & Paul London vs Kevin Steen & Brian Kendrick - PWG World Tag Team Championships - Dio!

Disc 4
Brandon Bonham vs Brian Cage - Seven
Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky - Seven
Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - Seven
Davey Richards vs Chris Hero - PWG World Championship - Seven
Paul London & El Generico vs Young Bucks vs The Cutler Brothers - Guerilla Warfare Match - PWG World Tag Team Championships - Seven
The Cutler Brothers vs Young Bucks - BOLA 2010 Night 1

Disc 5
Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet - BOLA 2010 Night 1
Akira Tozawa vs El Generico - BOLA 2010 Night 1
Chris Hero vs Christopher Daniels - BOLA 2010 Night 1
Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa - BOLA 2010 Night 2
Chuck Taylor, Ryan Taylor & Brain Cage vs Rocky Romero, Ricochet & Johnny Goodtime - BOLA 2010 Night 2
Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero - BOLA 2010 Night 2

Disc 6
Brian Cage vs Johnny Yuma - The Curse Of Guerrilla Island
Briscoes vs The Cutler Brothers - The Curse Of Guerrilla Island
Ricochet vs El Generico - The Curse Of Guerrilla Island
Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Joey Ryan vs Brandon Gatson - PWG World Championship - The Curse Of Guerrilla Island
Young Bucks vs Ryan & Brian Cage-Taylor - Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison
Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa - Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison
El Generico & Paul London vs Kings Of Wrestling - PWG World Tag Team Championships - Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison



*If anyone's interested in buying it then drop me a PM.*


----------



## McQueen

How much *Seabs*


----------



## FITZ

Having every match on the first 5 discs on DVD already I won't be getting it from you but there are so many good matches on there. Even if you put the RVD match on there, which belongs on the worst of PWG more than the best of.


----------



## jawbreaker

Already seen all of it, but if someone hasn't then consider this a ringing endorsement to holy fucking shit buy that right now.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Anyone else going to Atlanta? The greatest wrestler of all-time has convinced me to go. I'll be at WM and both ROH shows for certain, not completely sure about DGUSA/HOF yet.


----------



## FITZ

I'm doing both ROH shows (have my tickets already) and obviously WM. Probably doing Saturday DGUSA and probably not Sunday DGUSA. And after seeing Raw I'm pretty fucking excited and I think I will be even more fucking excited after next week's Raw.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'd like to meet you in the ATL.


----------



## KingKicks

Going to WM, both ROH shows, HOF and Raw. Unlikely to be bothering with DGUSA.

Raw got me HYPED.


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> Anyone else going to Atlanta? The greatest wrestler of all-time has convinced me to go. I'll be at WM and both ROH shows for certain, not completely sure about DGUSA/HOF yet.


Greatest Wrestler?


----------



## WillTheBloody

I live in Atlanta (despite my Location) and will most likely be going to DGUSA, ROH and Mania.


----------



## KingCrash

I'll be going to one of the ROH shows & WM (with family), don't know if I'll be able to make it to DGUSA.


----------



## F5uits

Going to both ROH shows, Saturday night DGUSA, and Mania. Pretty dadgummed excited.


----------



## john42277

Wow PWG is really on a roll with great DVD releases, hope it continues for all of 2011


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

smitlick said:


> Greatest Wrestler?


Show me a bad segment involving the Rock since 2002 in which he would deserve a good chunk of the blame. You won't find it. He makes everyone look so much more inferior. No one can measure up to the presence he brings to the ring. Not Cena. Not Punk. Not Danielson. Not Taker. Not Rey. Not HHH. Not Miz. Not Orton. Not Sheamus. Not Edge. Not Flair.


----------



## silver kyle

superdupersonic said:


> Show me a bad segment involving the Rock since 2002 in which he would deserve a good chunk of the blame. You won't find it. He makes everyone look so much more inferior. No one can measure up to the presence he brings to the ring. Not Cena. Not Punk. Not Danielson. Not Taker. Not Rey. Not HHH. Not Miz. Not Orton. Not Sheamus. Not Edge. Not Flair.


I'd say Austin would be a close second. But yeah, I'd agree with the Rock being on top.


----------



## Emperor DC

I hate Matt Hardy.

You know that picture of the ot bisexual I posted back along, who is currently in DG:USA and Lucha Libre USA? 

She is fucking dating Matt Hardy.

The cunt.


----------



## FITZ

Reby Sky? 

And I would be down for meeting just about anyone on here in Atlanta. I've met two people from this site and they're both really cool guys.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

silver kyle said:


> I'd say Austin would be a close second. But yeah, I'd agree with the Rock being on top.


I want to also add to what I put about the Rock. He stands out above everyone else, but in many cases is able to elevate those performing with him. He is the promo version of a Benoit or Danielson. Unlike HHH, who is utter dogshit at making people look better than they actually are in-ring or as a character.


----------



## silver kyle

superdupersonic said:


> I want to also add to what I put about the Rock. He stands out above everyone else, but in many cases is able to elevate those performing with him. He is the promo version of a Benoit or Danielson. Unlike HHH, who is utter dogshit at making people look better than they actually are in-ring or as a character.


The things they could have done with him had he stayed... 

I really feel that he would put over a number of wrestlers, especially from this generation, who would all look a little more credible because of him. Rocky seems like the guy who could lose half his matches by putting people over and still seem like he could take the title at any given moment.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

He could be booked half-ass and it didn't matter. Of course, the dipshits who book the show assume that everyone else will get over with parity booking too. They don't realize he's a once-per-generation character.


----------



## KingCrash

*AAW - Best Of 2010*


*Chaos Theory - 1/22/10 - Winner gets AAW Heavyweight Title Shot*
Halllowicked vs. Gran Akuma vs. Jigsaw vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Trik Davis - **1/2

*Chaos Theory - 1/22/10*
Davey Richards vs. Super Crazy - **

*Chaos Theory - 1/22/10*
Tyler Black vs. Shane Hollister - ***3/4

*Dragon Gate USA’s Fearless Preshow - 1/23/10 - AAW Heavyweight Title*
Silas Young vs. Hallowicked - **1/4

*Auditions - 2/19/10 - AAW Tag Team Titles*
The House of Truth (Josh Raymond & Christian Able) vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs - ***

*6th Anniversary Show - 3/26/10 - No Rope Barbed Wire/Losing Team Banned for 1 Year*
The Phoenix Twins vs. House of Truth - ****

*Bound By Hate - 6/11/10 - AAW Heritage Title*
Arik Cannon vs. Krotch - DUD

*Bound By Hate - 6/11/10 - AAW Heritage Title*
Arik Cannon vs. MsChif - **1/2

*Reign Of Violence - 8/14/10*
Dan Lawrence vs. Larry Sweeney - **

*Reign Of Violence - 8/14/10 - AAW Heavyweight Title*
Tyler Black vs. Silas Young - ****

*Fade To Black - 9/24/10 - AAW Heavyweight Title*
Silas Young vs. Ricochet - ***1/4

*Fade To Black - 9/24/10 - AAW Tag Team Titles*
The House Of Truth vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs - ****
​


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> Show me a bad segment involving the Rock since 2002 in which he would deserve a good chunk of the blame. You won't find it. He makes everyone look so much more inferior. No one can measure up to the presence he brings to the ring. Not Cena. Not Punk. Not Danielson. Not Taker. Not Rey. Not HHH. Not Miz. Not Orton. Not Sheamus. Not Edge. Not Flair.


Didnt know that he was going to be at Mania. Don't watch the WWE at all. Wasn't critiscizing, just asking.


----------



## Bubz

> Originally Posted by *superdupersonic*
> Show me a bad segment involving the Rock since 2002 in which he would deserve a good chunk of the blame. You won't find it. He makes everyone look so much more inferior. No one can measure up to the presence he brings to the ring. Not Cena. Not Punk. Not Danielson. Not Taker. Not Rey. Not HHH. Not Miz. Not Orton. Not Sheamus. Not Edge. Not Flair.





> Originally Posted by *superdupersonic*
> I want to also add to what I put about the Rock. He stands out above everyone else, but in many cases is able to elevate those performing with him. He is the promo version of a Benoit or Danielson. Unlike HHH, who is utter dogshit at making people look better than they actually are in-ring or as a character.


Fuckin-ay! This man speaks the truth! That was an amazing moment on RAW, it showed that even after 7 years of being away that still noone can hold a candle to the guy.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Emperor DC said:


> I hate Matt Hardy.
> 
> You know that picture of the ot bisexual I posted back along, who is currently in DG:USA and Lucha Libre USA?
> 
> She is fucking dating Matt Hardy.
> 
> The cunt.


He's the ultimate troll.


----------



## Emperor DC

Fuck right he is.

TaylorFitz, like I said, she's in DG:USA, EVOLVE and Lucha Libre USA.

Probably a good fit. She has some "history", you could say.


----------



## will94

I'll be at Mania, RAW, both ROH shows, Saturday's DGUSA show, and planning on going to Cabana's live 5-Dollar Wrestling show after the DGUSA show. I can't freakin' wait.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Emperor DC said:


> Fuck right he is.
> 
> TaylorFitz, like I said, she's in DG:USA, EVOLVE and Lucha Libre USA.
> 
> Probably a good fit. She has some "history", you could say.


----------



## -Mystery-

Someone tell Matt that he's white and wearing a XXXL hoodie does not make him cool.


----------



## TelkEvolon

-Mystery- said:


> Someone tell Matt that he's white and wearing a XXXL hoodie does not make him cool.


Those hoodies were tight on him 3 months ago.

I think he likes to wear it as a reminder.


----------



## KingCrash

Amazing how fast & how much weight you can lose in a company with no wellness policy.


----------



## McQueen

KingCrash said:


> Amazing how fast & how much weight you can lose in a company with no wellness policy.


To be fair not being on the road 3 months would help too.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Don't you dare make insinuations about my precious Matt Hardy. A very professional and admirable human being with such a charming personality and unparalleled work ethic that would never let his personal feelings get in the way of what's best for everyone.


----------



## McQueen

He's so embarrassing these days i'm embarrassed I was ever a fan of the guy (back in 2002-2003).


----------



## FITZ

will94 said:


> I'll be at Mania, RAW, both ROH shows, Saturday's DGUSA show, and planning on going to Cabana's live 5-Dollar Wrestling show after the DGUSA show. I can't freakin' wait.


Do you have a link for the $5 wrestling show? I've heard about it looks hilarious. I did some searching and didn't find anything.


----------



## SHIRLEY

TaylorFitz said:


> Do you have a link for the $5 wrestling show? I've heard about it looks hilarious. I did some searching and didn't find anything.












It's genius.


----------



## will94

TaylorFitz said:


> Do you have a link for the $5 wrestling show? I've heard about it looks hilarious. I did some searching and didn't find anything.


Nothing's up, but Cabana said on his last podcast they were gonna do a live recording of it at the Academy Theatre in Atlanta on 4/2. He said details would be up soon, they were gonna have drinks and the wrestlers would be hanging out and they'd do a live recording of the show, and charge folks $5 to get in. 

He said it'd be like pre-party for Mania, they'd start at 11PM and go till whenever, sounds like a pretty cool thing to be at.


----------



## seabs

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> It's genius.


*Actually made my day.*


----------



## MB.

Seabs said:


> *Actually made my day.*


Please tell me thats fake


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

CHIKARA: Chaos in the Sea of Lost Souls

Eddie Kingston vs. El Generico ***1/2ish

A little disappointed by this. They worked well but the psychology/story just wasn't there.

BDK vs. Quacksaw & The Colony ***1/2 - ***3/4
A good main-event. Spotty but fun.


----------



## Corey

​
Our special “President’s Day Sale” is now ongoing at ROHWrestling.com. This sale is very simple. *Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD’s from 2002-2010 are on sale for the low price of $10 each*. On top of that, take an additional 20% Off *ALL* DVD’s and apparel in the ROH Online Store which brings the cost down to the low price of only $8 PER DVD!!!
*20% OFF ALL MERCHANDISE!!!*

*To redeem your 20% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:*
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
2. Enter the coupon code: *president* into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
* This offer is not valid on live event tickets, DVD Subscription Packages, Gift Certificates, and wrestling books.

*RING OF HONOR DVD’S ON SALE FOR $10 EACH!!!*
Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD’s from 2002-2010 is on sale for only $10 each. Click HERE then start on page 3 in order to start seeing all the titles included in this sale.

** New titles added to the $10 sale include: Epic Encounter III, Phoenix Rising, From The Ashes, and Gold Rush. Please note that Epic Encounter III and From The Ashes will only be included during the first 24 hours of this sale. *

OFFER IS GOOD ONLY WHILE SUPPLIES LAST!!! 
Sale ends Tuesday, February 22th at Noon EST!!! Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustment to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohstore.com and will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

*NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES:*
- PREORDER: Only The Strong Survive- Charlotte, NC 1/15/11 (DVD)
- PREORDER: Champions Vs. All Stars- Richmond, VA 1/14/11 (2 Disc Set with bonus Wolves DVD)


----------



## MatRykiel25

I just picked Only the Strong Survive and Champions vs All Stars.Nice touch on the bonus disc for Champions vs All Stars.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*ROH IN DECENT COVERS SHOCKER!*

WARNING: I couldn't be arsed making them smaller. You might want to right click and Save As.



Spoiler: OTSS Cover

















Spoiler: CvsAS Cover


----------



## KingKicks

Love both covers especially Only The Strong Survive....which really is surprising.


----------



## Lost10

OK, so basically ROH just needs to improve the DVD itself right now and after almost two years we are on the DBD 09 DVD level.


----------



## Platt

ONly small problem I have with those covers is the Briscoe picture on the spine, why couldn't either pick a better shot or at least put it at the bottom of the spine so his legs don't just cut off in mid air. Other than that finallt an improvement back so decent covers.


----------



## Bubz

The OTSS cover is pretty cool.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Tag Title Classic II*


Adam Cole vs. Kenny King - **1/4

Colt Cabana vs. Mike Bennett - **

*Trial Series - Match 5*
Andy Ridge vs. Christopher Daniels - **1/4
_Probably the best Ridge looked in his matches, no shock with Daniels._

The Briscoes vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino - **3/4

*Four Corner Survival*
El Generico vs. Rhett Titus vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Ricky Reyes - **

Kyle O’Reilly vs. TJ Perkins - ***1/4 - ***1/2
_About the same as their match in EVOLVE, would love for TJP to come back more often._

Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt - **1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. The American Wolves - ****1/4
_Them going on for a little too long is about the only problem with this. _
​


----------



## SHIRLEY

Just watched the first Pro Wrestling RESPECT DVD. It completely exceeded my expectations. 

A really fun show that was very well-presented, for something made on a tight budget. Some unique ideas being showcased and lots of 3D characters being established. Highly recommended for ROH fans.


----------



## F5uits

I just watched Tag Title Classic II as well, but it looks like I enjoyed the show a little more than King. I was surprised and actually thoroughly enjoyed the Briscoes vs. Steen/Corino match, it's a really fun brawl turned wrestling match. Still don't know what to think of Bennett, I feel like he's getting on the job training, but could be good down the road. The Trial Series match was definitely the best since the first with Cabana, which again is no surprise but I had a good time watching it, it was really smooth. KC's right about O'Reilly/TJP, it was about the same as Evolve and a good time. I thought Roddy/Dutt was almost as good as their Manhattan Mayhem III match, and didn't overstay it's welcome. Wolves/Kings is long, but I thought it just had a couple awkward spots and had a good crowd but needed a great one, I'd go about ****1/4-1/2.

The show's not blowaway but makes for really enjoyable viewing, I recommend it.

Speaking of dream tags, is anyone gonna try to get that Wolves/MCMG 2CW DVD? Looks like it starts shipping tomorrow.


----------



## seabs

*DGUSA Way Of The Ronin*

*CIMA vs Chuck Taylor*
_**3/4_

*Johnny Gargano vs Drake Younger*
_**_

*Jimmy Jacobs vs Brodie Lee vs Silas Young vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Mike Quakcenbush vs Rich Swann*
_***_

*Dragon Kid vs Arik Cannon*
_**1/2_

*Ricochet vs Gran Akuma*
_**_

*Bryan Danielson vs Jon Moxley*
_****+_

*SHINGO, YAMATO & Akira Tozawa vs Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & BxB Hulk*
_****1/2_

*Overall:*
_Decent show up until the awesome double main event. Danielson is just off the charts greatness in his match and the 6 man is one of the best 6 mans they've done in years. Went maybe slightly too long but it didn't hurt it much._​


Spoiler: Danielson/Moxley review



*Bryan Danielson vs Jon Moxley - DGUSA Way Of The Ronin*
_If Mike hasn't already seen this (and I'd be pretty suprised if has yet) then I'm pretty certain he's gonna love because it's an awesome Danielson performance, just immense. Moxley probably has the best showing of his overhyped carear but god damn Danielson is just on fire here. Moxley had a match the night before with Jacobs that was awesome but entirely for Jacobs. I think I called that the best single showing for one guy in a match all of last year. Jimmy had that honour for all of one night it seems (well 5 months actually because that aired on PPV and then it took 5 months to release the 2nd night). The match goes under 20 minutes and I think it's only a little of 15 actually. The file I've ripped of it says 23 minutes and that's got the Danielson speech on after too, which btw is my favourite Danielson speech of all of his Indy comeback speeches from last year. Jacobs is awesome in it too. Danielson just goes full pelt from the get go, ala his matches with Morishiam. Elbows, kicks and dives all in the first few minutes and crazy mad man Danielson might be my favourite Danielson persona when he's on it. Moxley regains the upper hand by sending Danielson into the ring post and suprisingly Danielson blades for Moxley. Really suprised that WWE were ok with him doing that on an Indy show whilst he was their US champ. It's not a big blade in the end though but I did think it was one of those cases where blood did add to the match. Moxley's offense was actually pretty decent for all his flaws and he worked over the arm reasonably well. Didn't go anywhere but I think it was more of a case of the way the finish went rather than a flaw. Danielson's kicks throughout the match were just holy shit levels of amazing. There's a series where Moxley is in a seat and he's rocking back and forward in the chair into each kick and it looked awesome. Haven't seen Danielson's kicks look this great in a long time. Moxley aint no Morishiam obviously but Danielson's performance is up there with the Morishima matches for me. Finish is brilliant with a bloodied Danielson just screaming "He's gonna get his FUCKING head kicked in" with emphasis on the fucking. I'm guessing a part of him loved being able to say that in a match again. Danielson's stomps then just look fucking lethal and it merges beautifully into the lebell lock. The 2 EVOLVE matches might be slightly better but this is the best Danielson showing on his Indy run last year for sure imo. There's an awesome 6 man which follows it which might be the best DG 6 man outside of ROH or Japan that they've done._

*****+*

*Ignore the references to other people in there, it was written for another forum.*


----------



## Sephiroth

Anyone else not liking the 9YA card?


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm actually liking it a lot, besides the main event. The main event does nothing for me.


----------



## KingCrash

Besides Briscoes/WGTT and maybe ANX/Kings I have no interest in the show. And I haven't seen anyone that says they love the main event.


----------



## Sephiroth

I don't like ANX vs. Briscoes and WGTT vs. Briscoes was very underwhelming last time. WGTT just doesn't have it


----------



## jawbreaker

ANX-Kings is the only thing doing anything for me right now. If everyone goes all out then it could be worth a replay buy but right now Homicide is too inconsistent to make me want to see him main event, and everyone else who I like is facing someone who I don't like.


----------



## Sephiroth

Yeah, Generico vs. Elgin? WTF. You have the opportunity to have Generico vs. Davey on PPV. Why not do it?


----------



## KingCrash

I think they're going to try and get Elgin to look good (because if you can't look good against Generico you're in trouble), but it's a waste of Generico after the feud with Steen. Davey/Cabana is just to get Davey a win on ippv.


----------



## SHIRLEY

They're just giving Generico and Davey wins. Putting them against each other would derail whoever loses.


----------



## KingKicks

Looking forward to the majority of the card, just not Elgin/Generico (which might surprise people) and Homicide/Strong.

Part of it is hoping for a Low Ki return during the PPV.


----------



## Emperor DC

The card's not that bad, the company is just in something of a holding pattern. Not surprising after what 2010 achieved.


----------



## musdy

*Titannica*
Brandon Bonham vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson **

Brandon Gatson vs. Ryan Taylor ***3/4

The Cutler Bros. vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson **3/4

El Generico vs. Paul London ***

Joey Ryan vs. Christina Von Eerie ***1/4

Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong ****

The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes ****


----------



## EffectRaven

I expect the 9th Anniversary Show to be good, I think it'll surprise a lot of people. Atleast I hope it does considering I'll be there live

I get the feeling that Kings vs. ANX could be the breakout performance that they've been needing


----------



## McQueen

I'm probably the only one on the planet who feel's this way but I have no interest in Ki returning the ROH.

None at all.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I'm probably the only one on the planet who feel's this way but I have no interest in Ki returning the ROH.
> 
> None at all.


Not even for a title match at 10th Anny?


----------



## McQueen

Nope. Davey Richards does everything Ki does with added rediculous moments of badly acted "fighting spirit."


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Nope. Davey Richards does everything Ki does with added rediculous moments of badly acted "fighting spirit."


So no Davey vs. Ki in a torch-passing match?


----------



## McQueen

I'm not a fan of either of them really so no i'll pass. Pretty sure i've seen it before anyways.


----------



## KingCrash

*SMV Best On The Indies: Confessions Of A Switchblade - The Sami Callihan Story*


*HWA*
Sami Callihan vs. Nigel McGuiness - **

*IWA-MS 4/12/08*
Sami Callihan vs. Dingo - **

*American Luchacore 5/9/08 - Bellefontaine Street Fight*
Sami Callihan vs. Johnny Gargano - **3/4

*IWA-MS 7/6/08*
Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger - **1/4

*IWA-MS 9/27/08*
Sami Callihan vs. Eddie Kingston - ***

*IWA-MS 9/27/08*
Sami Callihan vs. 2 Cold Scorpio - **1/4

*IWA-MS 10/4/08*
Necro Butcher vs. Sami Callihan - **1/4

*IWA-EC 10/8/08*
Sami Callihan vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4

*IWA-MS 12/5/08*
Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin - **3/4

*CZW 1/10/09 - Last Man Standing Match*
Sami Callihan vs. Greg Excellent - *1/2

*IWA-MS 2/7/09*
B-Boy vs. Sami Callihan - **

*CZW 6/13/09 - Best Of The Best 9 Finals*
Sami Callihan vs. Egotistico Fantastico - **1/2

*CZW 8/8/09 - Tangled Web Match*
The Naptown Dragons (Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz) vs. The Switchblade Conspiracy (Sami Callihan & Jon Moxley) - ***

*IWA-EC 11/7/09 - Bed Of Nails & Nail Strips*
Danny Havoc vs. Sami Callihan - *1/2

*CZW 12/12/09 - Cage Of Death*
Sami Callihan vs. Danny Havoc - ***

*Force 1 1/29/10*
Sami Callihan vs. Sabian vs. Ryu Lee vs. Ophidian - **3/4

*wXw 3/6/10 - wXw World Tag Team Titles*
The Switchblade Conspiracy vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/2

*CZW 4/10/10 - CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Sami Callihan vs. Jon Moxley - ***1/4

*Force 1 4/30/10 - F1 Championship*
Sami Callihan Vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2

*CZW 9/10/10*
Joker vs. Sami Callihan vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - ***1/4

*Force 1 10/15/10*
Rich Swann vs. Sami Callihan - ***

*CZW 11/6/10*
MASADA vs. Sami Callihan - **1/2

*CZW 12/11/10*
Sami Callihan vs Robert Anthony - **3/4

​


----------



## McQueen

I couldn't watch that without killing myself.


----------



## KingCrash

Well when you work in a grocery store near the ghetto & a trailer park and the food stamps run out, you have a lot of free time on your hands. 

Even then, I couldn't sit through the interview.


----------



## McQueen

I think i'd actively starve myself to death before watching that DVD.


----------



## jawbreaker

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I'm not a fan of either of them really so no i'll pass. Pretty sure i've seen it before anyways.


Just happened in PWG, because PWG does everything first. And best, for that matter.

Speaking of Ki, I just finished the Summer of Punk in my watch every ROH show ever project and while I think normally Gabe did a good job with spacing out the amount two feuding guys faced each other, it's at the point where I hear Ki's music and get all excited, and then Lethal's plays and I get disappointed. I think I audibly groaned at Redemption.

Also Spanky is the fucking man and A Country Boy Can Survive is the greatest entrance theme ever.


----------



## McQueen

They had a match at one of the TPI's. It was alright.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah but that was before Davey became worthwhile.


----------



## seabs

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I'm probably the only one on the planet who feel's this way but I have no interest in Ki returning the ROH.
> 
> None at all.


*I'm not excited but I guess it would have me interested for a bit at least. At least until they do Ki vs Generico/Hero/Claudio*


Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> They had a match at one of the TPI's. It was alright.


*They had a match in PWG in 2006(?) as well at one of the All Star Weekends. Was pretty good.

Watched Kings/Wolves. Had many problems but dragging wasn't one of them I thought. Liked the fact they didn't all do their finishers and have them kicked out of too but it just seemed to have no structure to it. Just felt like a lot of moves (really good ones and all well executed granted) but when it was over it just seemed like a nice novelty match. Definitely wouldn't go any higher than **** for it.*


----------



## -Mystery-

I'd be down for something like Ki & Homicide vs. American Wolves, but fuck this Ki/Davey nonsense.


----------



## seabs

*I'd rather see Ki/Cide vs Hero/Claudio*


----------



## jawbreaker

Ki/Cide would be the best thing for both guys. and I would actually be kinda excited for a Rottweilers vs. HOT feud. ROH hasn't a good faction feud in a while.


----------



## Lost10

New Videowire:


----------



## seabs

jawbreaker said:


> Ki/Cide would be the best thing for both guys. and I would actually be kinda excited for a Rottweilers vs. HOT feud. ROH hasn't a good faction feud in a while.


*HOT is no better than Embassy without Able and Raymond. *


----------



## jawbreaker

Homicide and Low Ki aren't exactly Rasche Brown and Necro Butcher, though.

The problem with faction feuds is that it's rare that you actually get a good face faction. Gen Next worked because the Embassy were such ultra mega heels, and the history with Shelley made the face turn work perfectly. But the second Embassy failed at least partially due to there being no real sense of unity in their opponents, they were just an assortment of guys who weren't doing anything else. Same with the SNS vs. Team Albright thing.

Here, on the other hand, ROH has a ready-made face team if they want it. Low Ki could return as a heel, but having him as a face helping Homicide seems more natural. Add Reyes and maybe even Romero and that's a strong babyface faction that could actually work in a feud.

Now, the HOT isn't great right now without Raymond and Able, but Strong is Strong and Elgin isn't that bad. It would be so much better with Raymond. Fuck I miss him already. Able too.


----------



## smitlick

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I think i'd actively starve myself to death before watching that DVD.


Its more Sami Callihan in one sitting then anyone should ever ever sit through. I spose SMV will release a Best of Greg Excellent as well next.


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer - Volume 34*

1. Kellie Skater vs Jamilia Craft
*3/4

2. Melanie Cruise vs Leva Bates
**

3. Nikki Roxx vs Misaki Ohata
**3/4

4. Daffney vs Nevaeh
**

5. Athena vs Tenille
**1/2

6. Veronika Vice vs Allison Danger
**

*7. Shimmer Tag Team Title Match*
Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Rachel Summerlyn & Jessica James
**1/4

8. Tomoka Nakagawa vs Cheerleader Melissa
***

9. Sara Del Rey vs Jessie McKay vs Ayako Hamada
***

*10. Shimmer World Title Match*
Madison Eagles vs Ayumi Kurihara
***​
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170607412641


----------



## Sunglasses

I don't watch SHIMMER, so my question is: What about the matchtimes? 10 Fights look pretty much to me. Are there 20min+ matches on the cards or is everything held under 20?


----------



## seabs

jawbreaker said:


> Homicide and Low Ki aren't exactly Rasche Brown and Necro Butcher, though.
> 
> The problem with faction feuds is that it's rare that you actually get a good face faction. Gen Next worked because the Embassy were such ultra mega heels, and the history with Shelley made the face turn work perfectly. But the second Embassy failed at least partially due to there being no real sense of unity in their opponents, they were just an assortment of guys who weren't doing anything else. Same with the SNS vs. Team Albright thing.
> 
> Here, on the other hand, ROH has a ready-made face team if they want it. Low Ki could return as a heel, but having him as a face helping Homicide seems more natural. Add Reyes and maybe even Romero and that's a strong babyface faction that could actually work in a feud.
> 
> Now, the HOT isn't great right now without Raymond and Able, but Strong is Strong and Elgin isn't that bad. It would be so much better with Raymond. Fuck I miss him already. Able too.


*Strong's in a massive slump right now and he aint drawing shit as a heel plus none of Cide, Ki, Reyes or Romero are really interesting enough to carry the heavier load. *


----------



## jawbreaker

That's why you have Strong do a good feud, to get him out of the slump and make him draw shit as a heel. Cide and Ki have decent enough followings to play the Punk to Strong's Rave.

Although if Low Ki still won't job then I guess it won't work.


----------



## RIPGuerrero

Does anyone have the Before They Were Stars: FIP Alumni 5 disc set? It includes:

Payback
The Usual Suspects
Heatstroke Night 2
Violence is the Answer
In Full Force

I saw it at FYE used for $12, at less than $2.50 a dvd and with Punk vs Cabana and Punk vs Strong, I imagine it's worth that much but I'd like some input on the shows.

The only FIP I've seen is a match or two that have been bonuses on ROH dvds and the Fallout/X Factor dvd. That one had generic entrance music dubbed over so I'm wondering if all FIP dvds have that?


----------



## ddog121

those FIP dvds do have the dubbed over music since it was released by Big Vision, not ROH. I never saw the whole set before but I have seen Heatstroke Night 2, The Usual Suspects, and In Full Force. Strong v. Punk from Heatstroke is really good.


----------



## Corey

RIPGuerrero said:


> Does anyone have the Before They Were Stars: FIP Alumni 5 disc set? It includes:
> 
> Payback
> The Usual Suspects
> Heatstroke Night 2
> Violence is the Answer
> In Full Force
> 
> I saw it at FYE used for $12, at less than $2.50 a dvd and with Punk vs Cabana and Punk vs Strong, I imagine it's worth that much but I'd like some input on the shows.
> 
> The only FIP I've seen is a match or two that have been bonuses on ROH dvds and the Fallout/X Factor dvd. That one had generic entrance music dubbed over so I'm wondering if all FIP dvds have that?


I'm sure to have all those shows for only $12 it's worth it. The only one I've seen from the list though is In Full Force. And it's pretty average. I had a review on here but it didn't seem to be saved in the ratings thread. But from the show, Homicide vs. Cabana and Punk/Azrieal vs. Strong/Clark are both good, around the *** mark, but everything else is below that.


----------



## FITZ

I bought the same set a few years ago at FYE and I don't think I've watched any of them and I don't see myself watching them anytime soon.


----------



## Platt

Just finished my Steen vs Generico comp [/cheap plug]



Spoiler: Details



The full set is now ready to go covering the year long feud between Kevin Steen & El Generico.

It's 14 discs and I'm looking for $40 shipped in the UK, $50 shipped anywhere else.

Volume 1
Disc 1
Final Battle 2009, 12/19/09 Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The Young Bucks
Kevin Steen - Why?
Message From Japan
Video Wire 12/23/09
ROH on HDNet 1/11/10 Colt Cabana Interview
ROH on HDNet 1/11/10 Kevin Steen vs Alex Payne
ROH on HDNet 1/25/10 El Generico Interview
ROH on HDNet 1/25/10 El Generico vs Kenny King
SoCal Showdown, 1/29/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky
SoCal Showdown, 1/29/10 Kevin Steen vs Human Tornado
ROH on HDNet 2/01/10 Kevin Steen, Steve Corino & Interview
ROH on HDNet 2/08/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Bobby Dempsey & Alex Payne
Video Wire 02/09/10
ROH on HDNet 2/15/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 2/15/10 Delirious vs Kevin Steen
ROH on HDNet 2/15/10 Off Air - Cabana Confronts Steen

Disc 2
8th Anniversary Show, 2/13/10 El Generico vs Davey Richards
8th Anniversary Show, 2/13/10 Kevin Steen vs Colt Cabana
Video Wire 2/17/10
ROH on HDNet 2/22/10 El Generico vs Rhett Titus
ROH on HDNet 2/22/10 Colt Cabanna Interview
ROH on HDNet 2/22/10 Colt Cabanna vs Bobby Sheilds
ROH on HDNet 3/01/10 Steve Corino vs Bobby Dempsey
ROH on HDNet 3/08/10 TV Title Tournament - Kevin Steen vs Rhett Titus
ROH on HDNet 3/08/10 Colt Cabana & Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 3/08/10 TV Title Tournament - El Generico vs Kenny King
ROH on HDNet 3/15/10 TV Title Tournament - Colt Cabana vs Eddie Edwards
Video Wire 3/15/10

Disc 3
Gold Rush, 3/19/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Player Dos & Pee Wee
Gold Rush, 3/19/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs The House of Truth
Epic Encounter III, 3/20/10 Kevin Steen vs Player Dos
Epic Encounter III, 3/20/10 Colt Cabana vs Steve Corino
Epic Encounter III, 3/20/10 El Generico vs Chris Hero
Video Wire 3/23/10

Disc 4
From The Ashes, 3/26/10 Kevin Steen vs Kenny Omega
From The Ashes, 3/26/10 El Generico vs Steve Corino
Phoenix Rising, 3/27/10 Kevin Steen vs Scott Lost
Phoenix Rising, 3/27/10 Steven Corino vs Jerry Lynn
Phoenix Rising, 3/27/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs The American Wolves
Video Wire 3/30/10
The Big Bang, 4/03/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kevin Steen & Steve Corino

Disc 5
ROH on HDNet 4/05/10 Steve Corino vs Bobby Shields
ROH on HDNet 4/12/10 Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 4/12/10 El Generico & Steve Corino Confrontation
ROH on HDNet 4/12/10 Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards
Video Wire 4/14/10
ROH on HDNet 4/19/10 Kevin Steen/Steve Corino & El Generico/Colt Cabana Promos
Pick Your Poison, 4/23/10 El Generico vs Roderick Strong
Pick Your Poison, 4/23/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Briscoe Brothers
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2, 4/24/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kevin Steen & Steve Corino
Kevin Steen's Bloody Challenge
Video Wire 4/28/11

Disc 6
Civil Warfare, 5/07/10 Kevin Steen Promo
Civil Warfare, 5/07/10 Colt Cabana vs Kenny King
Civil Warfare, 5/07/10 Kevin Steen vs Christopher Daniels
Supercard Of Honor V, 5/08/10 Kevin Steen vs Colt Cabana
Video Wire 5/27/10
ROH on HDNet 5/17/10 Colt Cabana Promo
ROH on HDNet 5/17/10 Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong
ROH on HDNet 5/24/10 Kevin Steen Promo
ROH on HDNet 5/24/10 Colt Cabana vs Eddie Edwards
ROH on HDNet 6/07/10 El Generico vs Ricky Reyes
ROH on HDNet 6/07/10 Death Before Dishonor VIII Hype Video
ROH on HDNet 6/07/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 6/07/10 Steve Corino vs Jerry Lynn

Disc 7
ROH on HDNet 6/14/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 6/14/10 Colt Cabana vs Steve Corino
Death Before Dishonor VIII Hype Video
Death Before Dishonor VIII, 6/19/10 El Generico vs Kevin Steen
Death Before Dishonor VIII, 6/19/10 2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet (Clipped From Corino Entrance To Exit)
Death Before Dishonor VIII, 6/19/10 El Generico & Kevin Steen Brawl
Bonus: Ladder War I Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The Briscoes
Bonus: Ladder War II Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves

Volume 2
Disc 8
ROH on HDNet 6/28/10 Kevin Steen vs Bobby Shields
ROH on HDNet 6/28/10 El Generico vs Tyler Black
ROH on HDNet 7/19/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana
Videowire, 07/20/10
Hate: Chapter II, 07/23/10 El Generico vs Kevin Steen
Salvation, 07/24/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs American Wolves
Salvation, 07/24/10 Kevin Steen vs Tyler Black

Disc 9
Videowire, 08/03/10
ROH on HDNet 08/09/10 Colt Cabana vs Alex Anthony
ROH on HDNet 08/16/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 08/16/10 El Generico vs Erick Stevens
ROH on HDNet 08/23/10 Kevin Steen vs Jerry Lynn
Videowire, 08/24/10
Champions Challenge, 08/27/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs All Night Express
Champions Challenge, 08/27/10 Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards
Champions Challenge, 08/27/10 Steve Corino vs Jeff Early
Tag Wars 2010, 08/28/10 El Generico vs Erick Stevens

Disc 10
Tag Wars 2010, 08/28/10 Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong
ROH on HDNet 08/30/10 Kevin Steen/Steve Corino & El Generico/Colt Cabana Interview
ROH on HDNet 08/30/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kings of Wrestling
ROH on HDNet 08/30/10 Steve Corino vs Tyler Black
Videowire, 09/08/10
Fade To Black, 09/10/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Necro Butcher & Shawn Daivari
Fade To Black, 09/10/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kings Of Wrestling
Glory By Honor IX, 09/11/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana

Disc 11
ROH on HDNet 09/20/10 Colt Cabana vs Jay Freddie
ROH on HDNet 09/27/10 Kevin Steen Interview
ROH on HDNet 09/27/10 Steve Corino vs Aiden Chambers
ROH on HDNet 10/04/10 Kevin Steen & El Generico Promo
ROH on HDNet 10/04/10 El Generico vs Davey Richards
ROH on HDNet 10/11/10 Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
Videowire, 10/11/10
Allied Forces, 10/15/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Kyle O'Reilly & Adam Cole
Richards vs Daniels, 10/16/10 Kevin Steen vs Homicide
Richards vs Daniels, 10/16/10 Colt Cabana vs Steve Corino

Disc 12
Richards vs Daniels, 10/16/10 Kevin Steen Promo
Videowire, 10/20/10
ROH on HDNet 11/01/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kevin Steen & Steve Corino
Videowire, 11/08/10
Survival Of The Fittest 2010, 11/12/10 Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly
Survival Of The Fittest 2010, 11/12/10 Steve Corino vs Adam Cole
Survival Of The Fittest 2010, 11/12/10 El Generico vs Kenny King
Survival Of The Fittest 2010, 11/12/10 Survival Of The Fittest (Cut At Steens Exit)
Fate Of An Angel II, 11/13/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kenny King & Rhett Titus
10 Questions With Steve Corino

Disc 13
Fate Of An Angel II, 11/13/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Kings Of Wrestling
ROH on HDNet 11/15/10 Kevin Steen vs Grizzly Redwood
Videowire, 11/22/10
ROH on HDNet 11/22/10 Steve Corino Promo
ROH on HDNet 11/29/10 El Generico vs Steve Corino
ROH on HDNet 12/06/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino Promo
ROH on HDNet 12/06/10 El Generico vs Bobby Shields
ROH on HDNet 12/13/10 Kevin Steen vs Kory Chavis
Videowire, 12/13/10
Tag Title Classic II, 12/17/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
Tag Title Classic II, 12/17/10 El Generico vs Grizzly Redwood vs Rhett Titus vs Ricky Reyes
Tag Title Classic II, 12/17/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino Promo

Disc 14
Final Battle Hype Video
Final Battle 2010, 12/18/10 Kevin Steen vs El Generico
Bonus: Fifth Year Festival Philly, 02/17/07 Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The Briscoes
Bonus: Dragon Gate Challenge II, 03/28/08 Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino
Bonus: Driven 08, 09/19/08 Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

What's the aspect ratio on the HDNet files?


----------



## Platt

4:3 for most of it a couple of the later ones are letterbox.


----------



## McQueen

About time Platt.


----------



## Platt

Yeah the last lot of HDNet took ages to come from the US shipping seems to be really hit or miss at the moment, had one parcel from ROH take 28 days.


----------



## McQueen

I really want that set but i'm pretty broke right now since i'm not getting any fucking hours at my job lately.


----------



## Platt

It'll still be on sale when you do


----------



## McQueen

Yeah i'll probably let you know then. *Seabs* has some stuff I want too.


----------



## solidsage

Looks good


----------



## Sephiroth

So since apparently Undertaker is coming to TNA, ROH should run a 4/4/11 commercial.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Do it for the return of the AOTF.


----------



## Sephiroth

Fuck, that would have been amazing if Jacobs was the first to do something like this. Totally fits his AOTF character.


----------



## smitlick

RF Video have the following coming up

- Shoot with Doug Gilbert
- In The Ring with Nick Dinsmore 

and this
Ringside Rumbles Vol 1

The Best Matches you NEVER saw!!!!

hosted by

Bill Apter and Eric Gargilulo



Sabu & Raven vs. Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman TNT Pro Wrestling 4/29/06 Staunton, VA

Rick & Scott Steiner (Steiner Brothers) vs. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn (The Outlaws) in a Steel Cage Match TNT Pro Wrestling 4/29/06 Staunton, VA

Low Ki, Spanky, & Homicide vs. Los Maximos & CM Punk RARE NEVER SEEN BEFORE MATCH

Masato Tanaka vs. CM Punk (World-1 Title Match) RARE NEVER SEEN BEFORE MATCH

Candido vs Matt Striker Chris last match ever before he passed away…a true classic!!!

Teddy Hart vs Homicide JAPW

Red vs. A.J. Styles (Semi-Finals) super 8 2002

Sumie Sakai vs. Daizee Haze Pro Wrestling Elite- Raising the Stakes 3/24/06


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Punk vs. Tanaka is the only match I'd be willing to see. That six man tag has two very sore thumbs sticking out.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'd sit through Red vs. Styles as well. And the six-man, if only because I'm maybe the world's biggest Kendrick mark.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Ring Of Honor on HDNet Volume 5*

1. Kenny King vs Delirious
***

2. Sonjay Dutt vs Tyler Black
***

3. Claudio Castagnoli vs Colt Cabana
**3/4

4. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
***3/4

5. Chris Hero vs Kenny Omega
***3/4

6. Mark Briscoe vs Jay Briscoe
***

7. Kenny King vs El Generico
***1/4

8. Roderick Strong vs Tyler Black
***1/2

9. The Young Bucks vs The American Wolves
***3/4-****

10. Tyler Black & Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries & Kenny King
***

*11. ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Briscoe Brothers vs The Young Bucks
***3/4

Probably not as good as previous volumes but still worth a look with some pretty good matches.​


----------



## Platt

Whats so rare and unseen about those 2 Punk matches. Nice flase advertising there by pedo rob.


----------



## Chismo

Kings Of Wrestling vs. American Wolves *****1/2*

Amazing and long tag team war.


----------



## Corey

*ROH 9th Anniversary Show*​ 
Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/2​ 
*Four Corner Survival*
Steve Corino vs. "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett vs. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Grizzly Redwood - **
_Still haven't seen much in Bennett, but O'Reilly has star potential._​ 
Michael Elgin vs. El Generico - **3/4
_Solid showing from Elgin, made him look like a beast._​ 
*ROH World Championship - Barrio Street Fight*
Roderick Strong(c) vs. Homicide - **1/4
_Wasn't really feelin this. I had no problem with them putting the match in early, but it didn't deliver as I hoped it would. Just felt like a long brawl with one decent spot and the way Strong won didn't make him look like much of a credible champion. He really needs to take some acting lessons or something too, I think his promos are just getting worse._​ 
Sara Del Ray vs. MsChif - *1/2​ 
*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Kings of Wrestling(c) vs. The All Night Express - ***3/4
_Great match that was ended too early with an odd looking finish for sure. ANX really stepped their game up though, King hit a Brock Lesnar looking shooting star press._​ 
*ROH World Television Championship - 2 out of 3 Falls*
Christopher Daniels(c) vs. Eddie Edwards - ****1/2
_This was just downright brilliant. Fantastic wrestling, awesome spots, and great storytelling. Right up there with the ironman matches AJ and Daniels had in TNA several years back. A must see and easily my current MOTY._​ 
The Briscoes vs. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin - ***1/2
_Great way to the end the show. WGTT get another shot at the Kings on April 1st._​ 
*Overall: 8/10*
_Very enjoyable show. The World Title match was a bit of a letdown for me but just about everything else delivered._​


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH 9th Anniversary Show*

*Special Attraction Match*
Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana ****¼

Four Corner Survival*
Steve Corino vs. Kyle O’Reilly vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Mike Bennett **½
*
Michael Elgin vs. El Generico ***¼

Barrio Street Fight for the ROH World Title*
Roderick Strong vs. Homicide ***½*

Sara Del Rey vs. MsChif **¼

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. The All Night Express ****¾

2 out of 3 falls for the ROH World Television Title*
Christopher Daniels vs. Eddie Edwards *****

Dream Tag Team Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin ****½*

*Really enjoyed the show throughout especially the final 3 matches. I'd put it behind DBD and FB2010 in terms of best iPPV's so far as while it lacked that one big match, it was pretty consistent throughout the show*​


----------



## WillTheBloody

*ROH iPPV: 9th Anniversary Show*

*1.* Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana - ****1/2*
*2.* O'Reilly vs. Redwood vs. Corino vs. Bennett - ***1/2*
*3.* Michael Elgin vs. El Generico - ****
*4.* *ROH World Title Street Fight*: Roderick Strong© vs. Homicide - ***3/4*
*5.* Sara Del Rey vs. MsChif - *N/R*
*6.* *ROH Tag Titles*: The Kings of Wrestling© vs. The All Night Express - ****3/4*
*7.* *ROH TV Title*: Christopher Daniels© vs. Eddie Edwards - ****1/4*
*8.* *Dream Main Event*: The Briscoes vs. World's Greatest Tag Team - ****1/4*

*Notes*: O'Reilly is awesome. Bennett is still very unimpressive. Didn't watch the SDR/McChif due to all the bad reviews. Really liked Davey/Colt & KOW/ANX despite terrible finishes and I liked WGTT/Briscoes despite the flat ending. Daniels/Edwards was just okay, honesty on the fringe of boring. I just don't give a fuck about Eddie Edwards and I'm afraid I never will.


----------



## SHIRLEY

WillTheBloody said:


> O'Reilly is awesome. Bennett is still very unimpressive.


I think ROH might just have you right where they want you.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I think ROH might just have you right where they want you.


Are you insinuating that Mike Bennett is a muscular yet coma-inducing prop to make everyone else stand out? Because...that's brilliant.


----------



## SHIRLEY

WillTheBloody said:


> Are you insinuating that Mike Bennett is a muscular yet coma-inducing prop to make everyone else stand out? Because...that's brilliant.


Bennett's gimmick is, basically, being a Randy Orton/Ted Dibiase clone is it not? 

I can see him feuding with O'Reilly, a few months down the line, tbh. O'Reilly is, pretty much, your classic ROH guy and Bennett is, pretty much, your classic guy that ROH fans hate. I don't think that's any accident.

It's just a shame that Larry Sweeney isn't around to manage Bennett.


----------



## jawbreaker

You still fail to understand the difference between wanting to see someone get the shit beaten out of them and not wanting to see someone wrestle. One is the good kind of heat, the other is the bad kind. Right now, Bennett is getting the bad kind. Now, I don't think he's bad, but having him wrestle eight minute matches where he doesn't do anything bigger than a dropkick is not how he's going to get over.


----------



## seabs

*ROH 9th Anniversary Show*

*Davey Richards vs Colt Cabana* 
_***_

*Steve Corino vs Kyle O’Reilly vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Mike Bennett*
_**_

*Michael Elgin vs El Generico*
_**1/4_

*Roderick Strong vs Homicide - ROH World Championship*
_*1/2_

*Sara Del Rey vs MsChif*
_*_

*Kings of Wrestling vs All Night Express - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_***_

*Christopher Daniels vs Eddie Edwards - 2/3 Falls - ROH TV Championship*
_****1/4_

*Briscoes vs Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Weakest iPPV so far by a fair amount. The 2 world title matches didn't work but Eddie/Daniels saved the show. _​


----------



## seancarleton77

I would actually say Glory by Honor was worse. And Eddie vs. Daniels was the best wrestling match of the year and nothing on Glory by Honor touches it. I believe the Briscoes and WGTT look great against each other. Didn't like the finish in the tag title match but christ 3 stars is low. Strong vs. Homicide doesn't even deserve a rating and the 4 way spot fest was DGUSA/Evolve 4 way quality (that's not a good thing) only difference was they didn't let an overweight curtain jerker kick out of a couple of signature moves and no one hit a double rotation moonsault spot. So it was even worse.


----------



## KingCrash

Daniels/Edwards might have the best match between the two (not for me) but GBH IX still had Kings/WGTT and the Double Chain Tag Match and they come close. And while GBH had the Embassy match and Edwards/Davivai, those were just a throwaway match. To have a ROH Title match that bad and thrown into the middle of the show because they know it makes Saturday's show worse.

And GBH also didn't have Mike Bennett, so another win for that show.


----------



## seabs

*Nah GBH was much more solid all round and had 2 great matches as opposed to just the one.*


----------



## SHIRLEY

GBH was piss poor IMO and it was one of the only times I've felt like I didn't get my money's worth from ROH (WGTT-Kings aside). 

The whole show was just really badly paced and timed. 9th Anny was the complete opposite of that.

EDIT: Snowflakes are retarded, in general, but rating _any_ ROH World Title match on a par with the average Greg Excellent match is just hilarious Seabs.


----------



## jawbreaker

GBH had the incredible chain match, but yes, it was awfully paced and probably the worst iPPV to date.

Really, only FB10 has been a real home run of the iPPVs. Big Bang was solid top to bottom and DBD was saved by the title matches, but FB09, GBH, and 9YA have been, well, mediocre.


----------



## Spike8890

Seabs said:


> *ROH 9th Anniversary Show*
> 
> *Davey Richards vs Colt Cabana*
> _***_
> 
> *Steve Corino vs Kyle O’Reilly vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Mike Bennett*
> _**_
> 
> *Michael Elgin vs El Generico*
> _**1/4_
> 
> *Roderick Strong vs Homicide - ROH World Championship*
> _*1/2_
> 
> *Sara Del Rey vs MsChif*
> _*_
> 
> *Kings of Wrestling vs All Night Express - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
> _***_
> 
> *Christopher Daniels vs Eddie Edwards - 2/3 Falls - ROH TV Championship*
> _****1/4_
> 
> *Briscoes vs Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin*
> _***_
> 
> *Overall:*
> _Weakest iPPV so far by a fair amount. The 2 world title matches didn't work but Eddie/Daniels saved the show. _​


I don't know what you saw when you watched it on your computer, but seeing it live makes me disagree with you.


----------



## smitlick

Picked up the following off of ROH's site.

- CZW Cage of Death 12
- CZW From Small Beginnings Comes Great Things
- ROH Champions vs All Stars
- ROH Only The Strong Survive
- Chris Jerichos 2nd Book


----------



## kwjr86

ROH 9th Anniversary Show

Davey Richards vs Colt Cabana : ***1/4

Steve Corino vs Kyle O’Reilly vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Mike Bennett : **

Michael Elgin vs El Generico : **1/2

Roderick Strong vs Homicide : **1/2

Sara Del Rey vs MsChif : *

Kings of Wrestling vs All Night Express : ***1/2

Christopher Daniels vs Eddie Edwards : ****1/4

Briscoes vs Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin : ****


----------



## Corey

This video is pretty awesome. And the show so far looks fantastic, with only two matches made. Love the Manhattan Mayhem logo.


----------



## EffectRaven

9th Anniversary Show ratings:

Richards/Cabana ***
Four Corners Survival **1/2
Generico/Elgin **1/2
Strong/Homicide **3/4
Rey/Chif *
ANX/KOW ***3/4
Edwards/Daniels ****1/2
Briscoes/WGTT ****


----------



## seabs

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> EDIT: Snowflakes are retarded, in general, but rating _any_ ROH World Title match on a par with the average Greg Excellent match is just hilarious Seabs.


*Positives about the match?

Just because it's a ROH Title match doesn't mean it has to be rated by a higher standard. What if Greg Excellent had a ROH Title match?*


Spike8890 said:


> I don't know what you saw when you watched it on your computer, but seeing it live makes me disagree with you.


*You're making it sound like I hated the show. 3 ***+ matches and a legit MOTYC. 

wXw announced that their US Tour with have an iPPV and just look at the dream match on the iPPV show.*


> Force-1 vs. wXw
> Friday 8th April 2011
> Price: Front row VIP pack $20 (INCLUDES: Front row ticket, Fanfest ticket, early entry into event), general admission $15, Fanfest $5
> Begin: 8:00pm bell time | doors open 7:00pm | Fanfest 6:30pm
> Spontaneous Sports, Egg Harbor, New Jersey (6622 Black Horse Pike)
> 
> Main Event - First Time Ever - Osirian Portal Collide!
> Ophidan vs. Amasis
> 
> F1 Heavyweight Championship
> Joe Gacy vs. ?
> 
> F1 vs. wXw Match Up - Teacher vs. Student
> Chris Hero (F1) vs. Emil Sitoci (wXw)
> 
> ---
> 
> wXw Kreuzzug ZXI (iPPV)
> Saturday 9th April 2011
> Price: Front row $25, 2nd row $20, general admission $10
> Begin: 2.30pm bell time | doors open 2pm
> Tickets: tba later - available as internet PAY PER VIEW via http://www.hybrident.tv
> The Arena, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (7W Ritner Street)
> 
> 2:30pm bell time - followed by CZW Best of the Best
> 
> No Ropes Barbed Wire Match
> "Golden Boy" Drake Younger vs. "Crazy Monkey" Jun Kasai
> 
> *International Dreammatch
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Chris Hero *
> 
> Tag Team Showdown
> Big van Walter & Brodie Lee vs. Johnny Moss & Michael Elgin
> 
> PLUS
> - Sami Callihan
> - Brandon Gatson
> - Zack Sabre jr.
> - Emil Sitoci
> 
> ---
> 
> wXw Kreuzzug ZXI
> Sunday 10th April 2011
> Price: All tickets $15
> Begin: 5.30pm bell time | doors open 5pm
> ACE Arena, Union City, NJ (725 Sip Street, 20 miles outside from Manhattan)
> 
> Main Event - Tag Team Match
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Johnny Moss vs. Briscoes
> 
> Hardcore Match
> "New Horror" Sami Callihan vs. "Crazy Monkey" Jun Kasai
> 
> Singles Match
> Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre jr.
> 
> PLUS
> - Emil Sitoci


*2nd night has 2 awesome looking matches too.

Haven't seen anyone post the 16 Carat lineup either so while I'm on the topic of wXw here it is:*


> 1. Zack Sabre jr.
> 2. Davey Richards
> 3. El Generico
> 4. Johnny Moss
> 5. Carnage
> 6. Yoshihito Sasaki
> 7. Jon Ryan
> 8. Tommy End
> 9. Mark Haskins
> 10. "The New Horror" Sami Callihan
> 11. Adam Cole
> 12. Kotaro Suzuki
> 13. Go Shiozaki
> 14. Rico Bushido
> 15. Big Van Walter
> 16. Colt Cabana





> Night 1(so far):
> Yoshihito Sasaki vs Carnage
> Tommy End vs Sami Callahan
> Big Van Walter vs Rico Bushido
> Go Shiozaki vs Johnny Moss
> Davey Richards vs Jon Ryan
> El Generico vs Kotaro Suzuki


----------



## Platt

Sabre Jr vs Hero should be great but they're actually spending money to fly Johnny Moss to the US? what a waste.


----------



## CM Skittle

These are my ROH 9th Anniversary ratings of the matches I saw

Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/2
Kings of Wrestling vs. ANE - ****
Briscoes vs. Worlds Greatest Tag Team - ****

I hope the TV title match is as good as everyone says it is.


----------



## seabs

*I've only seen him in a few matches but he looks like he has the potential to be good, watchable at least. The Sekimoto tag vs Briscoes with him in should be great.*


----------



## jawbreaker

I kind of want to see that, just to see if the Briscoes will actually sell for Sekimoto.

And yes, all the Hero matches should be great.


----------



## Platt

I hate Moss seriously could never watch any match with him in.


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm really looking forward to going to the wXw/BOTB doubleheader next month. I was just gonna go to BOTB until I saw the Hero/Sekimoto announcement.


----------



## seabs

*Was distracted during Briscoes/WGTT and started thinking about the Mania shows and came up with a sorta realistic card for the two nights.*



> *Honor Takes Center Stage Night 1*
> 
> *ROH World Tag Team Championships*
> Kings Of Wrestling vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team
> 
> *ROH World Championship*
> Roderick Strong vs Christopher Daniels
> 
> *Special Attraction Match*
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Yoshihito Sasaki vs Briscoes
> 
> *#1 Contenders Match*
> Davey Richards vs El Generico
> 
> All Night Express vs Homicide & Rocky Romero
> 
> Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin
> 
> TJP vs Kyle O'Reilly
> 
> Sara Del Ray vs MsChif
> 
> Steve Corino vs Mike Bennett​





> *Honor Takes Centre Stage Night 2*
> 
> *If Strong beats Daniels this will be for the ROH World Championship*
> Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
> 
> *If WGTT beat Kings Of Wrestling this will be for the ROH World Tag Team Championships*
> Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs All Night Express
> 
> *If Kings Of Wrestling beat WGTT this will be for the ROH World Tag Team Championships*
> Kings Of Wrestling vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yoshihito Sasaki
> 
> *If Daniels beats Strong this will be for the ROH World Championship AND ROH TV Championship
> 2/3 Falls - There MUST Be A Winner*
> Christopher Daniels vs Eddie Edwards
> 
> *Truth Martini's Special Guest Assassin*
> El Generico vs Truth Martini's Special Guest Assassin, Takeshi Morishima
> 
> Briscoes vs Homicide & Rocky Romero
> 
> TJP vs Colt Cabana
> 
> Mike Bennett vs Kyle O'Reilly​


*Honor Takes Centre Stage is such a weak name for these shows too.*


----------



## will94

Seabs said:


> *Honor Takes Centre Stage is such a weak name for these shows too.*


It's puntastic. Yea it makes for good marketing, but it's so cheesy.

I'm just surprised they're putting Strong/Daniels and Kings/WGTT on the same show instead of splitting them like they said they were going to. But that's cool with me, a friend from work is going with me to the Friday show and he was really wanting to see Kings/WGTT, so it'll be good for him.

I can see Davey/Strong booked for night 2 and have the title switch happen. I fully expect a World Title change that weekend, even though I'm a huge Roddy fan and would love to see him make it through the weekend with the title.

The only issue I see with night 2 when it comes to advertising by ROH is it's going to have to rely heavily on a bunch of "Ifs" from the night before to promote the matches. Either way, I think ROH can pull out two really good shows back-to-back that weekend, and I'm looking forward to it. I really want a KENTA appearance, but I'm guessing it won't happen.


----------



## Legend

Pretty hot looking cards there, Seabs. Night Two definitely has the edge, although I personally don't see them bringing in any Japanese talent, as they seem to be focused on pushing their own guys, which isn't exactly a bad idea. Morishima/Generico would be fantastic though.


----------



## Prowler

I won't be too surprised if Daniels gets a one-day "thank you for everything" reign. Anyway it seems Davey is gonna leave Atlanta with the belt around his waist.


----------



## Bubz

Prowler said:


> I won't be too surprised if Daniels gets a one-day "thank you for everything" reign. Anyway *it seems Davey is gonna leave Atlanta with the belt around his waist.*


I hope. Roddy is not doing it as champ i'm afraid. Its his gimmick thats ruining it for him. 

On the subject of the 9th Anniversary show, Roddy vs Homicide was god awful on both wrestlers parts.


----------



## SHIRLEY

will94 said:


> The only issue I see with night 2 when it comes to advertising by ROH is it's going to have to rely heavily on a bunch of "Ifs" from the night before to promote the matches.


Yeah, this might be an argument for why they should sell the iPPVs as a double-pack, if you will.

I'm not expecting them to switch any belts in Atlanta. Maybe WGTT will win but I don't see the world title changing. I think people are going to have to wait 'til DBD for Davey's win.

*@Seabs*
- I think Edwards vs. Elgin does seem likely.
- Giving the Briscoes special attractions would be a good idea, on at least one of the nights. If not, you're going to have to rehash Briscoes-ANX.
- I don't know if they'll do TJP vs. KOR again. It's a reliable match that new fans will like but I'd rather see TJ vs. Generico and maybe even TJ vs. Edwards. TJ-Cabana again would just be a waste of a bring-in IMO.
- Actually, it'd be nice to finally see Edwards vs. Omega. If we're doing Japan bring-ins.
- I think a women's 3-Way is on the cards.
- I notice you picked Romero and not Low Ki. Not sure how I feel about that tbh.

Anyway, interesting stuff. Trying to fantasy book two back-to-back shows, that have to deliver, is headache-inducing.


----------



## Corey

Hey Seabs any idea how much that wXw ippv will cost? I've never seen a single thing from the company or half the guys on the card, but I'd certainly still buy it.


----------



## KingCrash

jawbreaker said:


> I kind of want to see that, just to see if the Briscoes will actually sell for Sekimoto.
> 
> And yes, all the Hero matches should be great.


One way or another they will. Will be good seeing the Briscoes thrown around for a change.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I'm not expecting them to switch any belts in Atlanta. Maybe WGTT will win but I don't see the world title changing. I think people are going to have to wait 'til DBD for Davey's win.


The Kings have to drop the titles because at this point the only regular team the Kings haven't beaten is Cole & O'Reilly, and god knows they haven't been booked for a title shot anytime soon. If Davey gets the shot on night 2 he's taking the title.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hey Seabs any idea how much that wXw ippv will cost? I've never seen a single thing from the company or half the guys on the card, but I'd certainly still buy it.


It'll be from $15-$20 and it's on HybridEnt.tv not gofightlive.


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR “DOLLAR DAYS” SALE

Ring of Honor “Dollar Days” is back for the final time. This will be the last of our $5 DVD specials so don’t miss this chance to save big on all in stock ROH DVD’s from 2002-2005. Select from the items below for tremendous savings on over 45 items. The DVD’s below are priced at only $5 each for all Ring of Honor titles and $2 each for all shoot interviews and FIP titles. The $5 price on Ring of Honor DVD’s is the lowest price we’ve ever offered for complete shows. There is a limited quantity available on these titles and once they’re gone, they’re gone.

- Unscripted- Philadelphia, PA 9/21/02 (DVD)
- Glory By Honor- Philadelphia, PA 10/5/02 (DVD)
- Final Battle 2002- Philadelphia, PA 12/28/02 (DVD)
- Night of the Champions- Philadelphia, PA 3/22/03 (DVD)
- Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II- West Mifflin, PA 4/26/03 (DVD)
- Night of the Grudges- Cambridge, MA 6/14/03 (DVD)
- Wrestlerave ’03- Philadelphia, PA 6/28/03 (DVD)
- Death Before Dishonor- Elizabeth, NJ 7/19/03 (2 DVD Set)
- Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies- Fairfield, CT 8/16/03 (DVD)
- Final Battle 2003- Philadelphia, PA 12/27/03 (DVD)
- ROH Reborn Stage One- St. Paul, MN 4/23/04 (DVD)
- Glory By Honor III- Elizabeth, NJ 9/11/04 (DVD)
- Weekend Of Thunder Night 1- Revere, MA 11/5/04 (DVD)
- It All Begins- Cambridge, MA 1/15/05 (DVD)
- Trios Tournament 2005- Philadelphia, PA 3/5/05 (DVD)
- Back to Basics- Woodbridge, CT 3/12/05 (DVD)
- Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament- Asbury Park, NJ 4/2/05 (DVD)
- Stalemate- Dorchester, MA 4/16/05 (DVD)
- Manhattan Mayhem- New York, NY 5/7/05 (DVD)
- The Future Is Now- New York, NY 6/12/05 (DVD)
- Redemption- Dayton, OH 8/12/05 (DVD)
- Survival of the Fittest 2005- Dorchester, MA 9/24/05 (DVD)
- Enter The Dragon- Cleveland, OH 10/14/05 (DVD)
- Buffalo Stampede- Buffalo, NY 10/15/05 (DVD)
- This Means War- Woodbridge, CT 10/29/05 (DVD)
- Showdown In Motown- Detroit, MI 11/4/05 (DVD)
- Steel Cage Warfare- New York, NY 12/3/05 (DVD)
- Best of Samoa Joe- World Champion (DVD)
- Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues (DVD)

- Straight Shootin’ with Skandar Akbar (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Ron Killings (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with The Fantastics (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with The One Man Gang (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Butch Reed (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Mr. Fuji (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Mike Rotunda (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Brad Armstrong (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Marc Mero (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Ken Patera (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Paul Ellering (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle Vol. 2 (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette and Bill Watts (DVD)
- Straight Shootin’ with The Women of Honor (DVD)
- Secrets of the Ring with All Snow

- Full Impact Pro “Unstoppable” Brookville, FL 5/28/05 (DVD)
- Full Impact Pro ‘In Full Force’ Arcadia, FL 5/27/05 (DVD)
- Full Impact Pro ‘The Usual Suspect’ Brandon, FL 4/22/05 (DVD)

Offer ends on Friday, March 4th at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases or previously placed orders. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohstore.com and while supplies last.


----------



## will94

Since we were talking the Atlanta shows, ROH has announced a "Deny or Defy" match for the show in Plymouth in a few weeks. It's Roddy vs. Generico vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Homicide. If Roddy wins, the other 3 can never get a title shot while he's champ. If Generico/Briscoe/Cide win, whoever wins gets a title shot on the 4/2 Atlanta show. So we could be looking at Strong/Generico, Strong/Jay, or Strong/Cide in Atlanta for Night 2.


----------



## FITZ

That's assuming Strong has the belt going into Night 2. He has 2 title defenses to go and I'm not convinced he's going to win them both.


----------



## seabs

*Sounds even more like Strong/Generico rather than Strong/Davey now then. Meh. I guess they're saving putting the belt on Davey until the iPPV after. Strong needs to drop the belt ASAP and they need to put the belt on Davey sooner rather than later before people stop caring like they did with Black.*


----------



## antoniomare007

I want Generico as champion


----------



## seabs

*So do I but I dont want them wasting a potentially awesome Generico title win.*


----------



## dman88

I'm trying to take advantage of the $5 DVD sale. Which out of these should I get for the price?

- Unscripted- Philadelphia, PA 9/21/02 (DVD)
- Glory By Honor- Philadelphia, PA 10/5/02 (DVD)
- Final Battle 2002- Philadelphia, PA 12/28/02 (DVD)
- Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II- West Mifflin, PA 4/26/03 (DVD)
- Night of the Grudges- Cambridge, MA 6/14/03 (DVD)
- Wrestlerave ’03- Philadelphia, PA 6/28/03 (DVD)
- Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies- Fairfield, CT 8/16/03 (DVD)
- Final Battle 2003- Philadelphia, PA 12/27/03 (DVD)
- ROH Reborn Stage One- St. Paul, MN 4/23/04 (DVD)
- Glory By Honor III- Elizabeth, NJ 9/11/04 (DVD)
- Weekend Of Thunder Night 1- Revere, MA 11/5/04 (DVD)
- Back to Basics- Woodbridge, CT 3/12/05 (DVD)
- The Future Is Now- New York, NY 6/12/05 (DVD)


----------



## Corey

Depends on how much you wanna spend, cause I'm sure they're all worth $5. But the best that I've seen from the list are:

Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II
The Future Is Now

Unscripted has a really awesome street fight between Paul London and Michael Shane. And Nigth of the Grudges has a fantastic match between AJ Styles and Paul London.


----------



## jawbreaker

- Unscripted- Philadelphia, PA 9/21/02 (DVD) - London vs. Shane is one of my favorite matches ever, Xavier vs. Ki is worth a watch, and I think a couple of the tag matches are okay.

- Glory By Honor- Philadelphia, PA 10/5/02 (DVD) - haven't seen except for Ki vs. Joe (really good)

- Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II- West Mifflin, PA 4/26/03 (DVD) - two Paul London matches is a good thing, Punk vs. Homicide is also good.

- Night of the Grudges- Cambridge, MA 6/14/03 (DVD) - Styles vs. London is amazing, the rest is okay.

- Wrestlerave ’03- Philadelphia, PA 6/28/03 (DVD) - Acid vs. Homicide is great, Joe vs. Maff is better than you'd expect.

- Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies- Fairfield, CT 8/16/03 (DVD) - Homicide vs. Corino might be my ROH MOTY, great atmosphere throughout.

- Final Battle 2003- Philadelphia, PA 12/27/03 (DVD) - Solid top to bottom, first two matches are the best.

- ROH Reborn Stage One- St. Paul, MN 4/23/04 (DVD) - Mostly forgettable, last three matches are pretty good.

- Back to Basics- Woodbridge, CT 3/12/05 (DVD) - Better than the card looks, Gibson/Romero is particularly good, but everything exceeded my expectations.

- The Future Is Now- New York, NY 6/12/05 (DVD) - Great atmosphere, very easy show to watch even if none of the matches are outstanding.

I'd recommend all of them, personally, especially for five bucks, but if you only want five or so:

Unscripted
Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
Final Battle 2003
The Future is Now


----------



## Corey

The first news on ROH Takes Center Stage. Make sure and read the final bit.



> Ring of Honor heads to Atlanta, GA on Friday April 1st & Saturday April 2nd for a pair of live shows dubbed “Honor Takes Center Stage”! These two events will showcase the best pound-for-pound wrestling action in the world, the type of action you have come to expect from ROH, and BOTH events will also be available on iPPV courtesy of GoFightLive.TV!
> 
> Friday’s event has a belltime of 8:00 PM and will be highlighted by two huge title bouts. The ROH World Tag Team Titles will be on the line as The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) will defend against Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) in their rubber match. The Kings took the first non-title bout at “Glory by Honor IX”; WGTT won the second non-title affair at “SoCal Showdown II”, now they face off for the third time with the belts on the line!
> Also, “The Fallen Angel” Christopher Daniels will challenge for the ROH World Title against the winner of the March 19th Roderick Strong/Eddie Edwards title bout. Daniels has recent history with both men, having challenged Strong for the belt at “Fate of an Angel II” and bested Edwards for the ROH World TV Title on HDNet in addition to drawing with him at the “9th Anniversary Show” rematch. Which man will Daniels stare down from across the ring as he attempts to finally capture the one belt that has eluded him for so long?
> 
> Saturday’s event will have a special 1:00 PM belltime in order for the fans to attend the other festivities going on in Atlanta that night, and already signed for that event are ROH World Tag Champions Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli, Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin, Davey Richards, El Generico, with more to be announced.
> 
> In addition, there will be a special Meet & Greet Fan Convention on Saturday from 10:00 AM-11:30 AM prior to the event. The convention will be open to everybody, including those who are not attending the wrestling show that day, and tickets are priced at $10 each and are available to order now at ROHWrestling.com.
> 
> There are a limited number of tickets left for both live events, and those can be purchased through Ticketmaster, but if you can’t be there live & in person, you can still see all the action on iPPV. *Both events will be available on GoFightLive.TV at the cost of $14.99 per show or for a special price of $19.99 for BOTH iPPV shows*! Go to http://www.gofightlive.tv/ in upcoming days for more information on how to order.
> 
> Keep an eye on ROHWrestling.com for more information about these two huge live events as the dates get closer and ROH prepares to take Center Stage!


Even if I'm not home for either, I'm so buying the package deal.


----------



## Bubz

That's an awesome deal right there.

On the subject of those shows...Roddy should win that 4 way, I really don't want to see any of those guys getting the shot on the second night, thats Davey's time IMO.
Davey should get the belt first, then either Generico or Hero. Noone else is ready for the belt apart from those three and Daniels and Homicide don't need it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I would have these title reigns on this order:

Davey Richards over Roderick Strong (Centre Stage Pt. 2)

El Generico over Davey Richards in an elimination fourway also involving the Kings of Wrestling (Glory By Honor X)

Chris Hero over El Generico (Tenth Anniversary Show)

Claudio Castagnoli over Chris Hero (Death Before Dishonor X)

That should be enough to cover the next 18-24 months.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I feel like the Defy or Deny match makes it more obvious that it's going to be Strong vs. Davey tbh. If all of the other challengers are gone then it will be down to Davey to win the belt for the good guys.

I feel as though all of the booking is leading towards that, now. The only other option is Strong-Generico but that would leave you with a weaker pair of shows, with Davey milling around in the midcard. A Davey title win in Atlanta isn't what I would have booked towards though. 

There's a weekend in May that has a Detroit show and a Toronto show back-to-back. That would have been a perfect chance to do Davey-Elgin and then Davey-Strong IMO. With Toronto being DBD, of course.

My title reigns would be:

- Davey: May - _At least_ beyond 10th Anny
- Hero: Florida Mania shows(?) - Glory By Honor
- Edwards: GBH onwards

I'm guessing that Claudio will sign with WWE or TNA before too long and I'm keeping Generico in my back pocket in case shit gets boring and you need a surprise title win.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The following out of print ROH DVDs are for sale, with an opportunity to win extra DVDs, including ROH, PWG, Chikara, and JAPW:

Straight Edge: The Best of CM Punk Vol. 2 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748587527&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

The Era of Honor Begins - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748584109&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Road to the Title - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748586182&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

All Star Extravaganza II - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748585303&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Joe vs. Kobashi - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748588402&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Best in the World - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748589707&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Glory By Honor V Night 1 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748589161&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748590766&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Without Remorse - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748591583&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Supercard of Honor III - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748592261&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Supercard of Honor V - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748593096&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## jawbreaker

I think Strong/Generico would make 4/2 a better show than Strong/Davey, because with Strong/Generico you have a Davey match on the undercard, with that hopefully being a dream match against an import of some sort. Save Strong/Davey for a non-supercard-type of show.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> I think Strong/Generico would make 4/2 a better show than Strong/Davey, because with Strong/Generico you have a Davey match on the undercard, with that hopefully being a dream match against an import of some sort. Save Strong/Davey for a non-supercard-type of show.


Yeah you're right but it depends on the import though. We've seen Davey against the obvious candidates a few times before, in ROH.

I think I'd rather see...say...Generico vs. Omega than another Davey vs. Omega match. Just for freshness.


----------



## musdy

superdupersonic said:


> The following out of print ROH DVDs are for sale, with an opportunity to win extra DVDs, including ROH, PWG, Chikara, and JAPW:
> 
> Straight Edge: The Best of CM Punk Vol. 2 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748587527&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> The Era of Honor Begins - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748584109&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Road to the Title - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748586182&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> All Star Extravaganza II - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748585303&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Joe vs. Kobashi - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748588402&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Best in the World - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748589707&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Glory By Honor V Night 1 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748589161&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748590766&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Without Remorse - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748591583&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Supercard of Honor III - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748592261&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Supercard of Honor V - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748593096&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


I wish you would ship to Canada.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

musdy said:


> I wish you would ship to Canada.


I'll ship anywhere.


----------



## EffectRaven

*ROH: Fate of an Angel II*

House of Truth vs. Bobby Dempsey and Grizzly Redwood *1/2

Mark Briscoe vs. Andy Ridge **

Sara Del Rey vs. Jamilia Craft *3/4

Colt Cabana and El Generico vs. All Night Express ***1/4

Bravados vs. Kyle O'Reilly and Adam Cole **3/4

Jay Briscoe vs. Homicide ***

Kings of Wrestling vs. Kevin Steen and Steve Corino ***1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/2​
Thoughts: A very, very average show. There were a lot of solid matches and some really good ones but nothing special at all. The first half was awful saved only by The All Night Express. The biggest disappointment was the main event which was honestly just boring, it never got going and went on too long. Eddie Edwards' injury really hurt this show. I wouldn't recommend picking this show unless you're a completionist or ROH is having a really good sale. MOTN = Kings vs. Steen/Corino


----------



## KingCrash

jawbreaker said:


> I think Strong/Generico would make 4/2 a better show than Strong/Davey, because with Strong/Generico you have a Davey match on the undercard, with that hopefully being a dream match against an import of some sort. Save Strong/Davey for a non-supercard-type of show.


You could still have that Davey dream matchup on 4/1 which would help the card then you could do Davey/Strong which would clearly be the bigger title match then either Strong/Generico or 4/1's Strong/Daniels.


----------



## seabs

*Davey needs to have a long title reign just focused on having major MOTYC matches. There hasn't been a great reign since Nigel's. Lynn's was what it was, Aries had a good title reign but it wasn't up there with the best of them, then Tyler's flopped bar a few great matches and Strong's has been one of the worst ever.*


----------



## SHIRLEY

Both Atlanta ROH shows can be ordered at the link below (for the stupidly low special price of $19.99 (£12.57), of course).

www.gofightlive.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestling/Honor_Takes_Center_Stage_Both_Shows/968


----------



## Bubz

Seabs said:


> *Davey needs to have a long title reign just focused on having major MOTYC matches. There hasn't been a great reign since Nigel's. Lynn's was what it was, Aries had a good title reign but it wasn't up there with the best of them, then Tyler's flopped bar a few great matches and Strong's has been one of the worst ever.*


Exactly, That's why Davey needs the belt ASAP. Every reign since Nigel's has been lackluster. We need the days of long title reigns back to bring back that sense of prestige to the belt. Davey is the person to do that.


----------



## McQueen

Given my feelings on Davey Richards even I am hard pressed to think of someone better suited to hold the ROH Title right now. I'd probably dig a Generico run more and maybe Hero depending on how they booked him but thats about it.


----------



## SHIRLEY

bubz123 said:


> Exactly, That's why *Davey needs the belt ASAP*. Every reign since Nigel's has been lackluster. We need the days of long title reigns back to bring back that sense of prestige to the belt. Davey is the person to do that.


I do agree with all of this. I thought putting the belt on Roddy was a bad idea when they did it. It should've gone on Davey at DBD - if his retirement plans and other commitments allowed for that. If not, at FB.

The thing is (contrary to the bit in bold), I feel as though once you're in for a penny, you're in for a pound. Cutting short Roddy's title run, and throwing him under the bus, just defeats the object of giving him the belt in the first place.

They just need to let it play out naturally now and make sure that they create the best possible moment, for Davey, and the smoothest transition possible, for everyone concerned. It's already too late to worry about everything else IMO. Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Hero > Davey 

Hero would make a great ROH champion.


----------



## Chismo

El Generico, Hero or Daniels need the belt.


----------



## jawbreaker

Hero would be the best champ, but I think there's still plenty the KOW can do as a team. When they're done, then that will be the time to give Hero the belt.


----------



## EffectRaven

Am I the only one who enjoyed Black's reign? Nearly all of his defenses were excellent matches which included multiple MOTYCs (Big Bang, DBDVIII, Salvation, BFSE2) and I personally dug his feud with Roddy. His heel turn toward the end of his run was well done as well


----------



## Bubz

Hero is probably my favorite wrestler, but IMO Davey needs the belt before Hero does. They can't build Davey up like this and then not give him the belt. Hero should then take the belt off him in 2012 after a proper build. The Kings reign should go on for a while longer.


----------



## Prowler

I wonder how the fans are gonna treat Davey after he becomes a champ. He is semi-god for them right now, but we all know the history with Nigel, Black and Lynn. It is ridiculous, but Samoa Joe was the ONLY true face champion, this motherfucker had been holding a belt for almost two years and yet he was massively cheered most of the time.


----------



## KingCrash

Depends. If they wait too long like they did with Black they might turn on him but with his style he might remain a favorite. And I wouldn't put Lynn in that group because was anyone ever really happy that Lynn became champ?

And the next PWG show in April after DDT4 will be called WINNING. Bree Olson has to be gotten there for something.


----------



## antoniomare007

Besides, Davey's personality/gimmick is different from guys like Tyler and Nigel. I don't see the fans turning on him unless someone else emerges as a fan favorite.



KingCrash said:


> And the next PWG show in April after DDT4 will be called WINNING. Bree Olson has to be gotten there for something.


I fucking love PWG, any link confirmation for this??


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Since he's from the SoCal area (former coach of the Pasadena Chargers remember), PWG should bring in Duane Gill.


----------



## seabs

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I do agree with all of this. I thought putting the belt on Roddy was a bad idea when they did it. It should've gone on Davey at DBD - if his retirement plans and other commitments allowed for that. If not, at FB.
> 
> The thing is (contrary to the bit in bold), I feel as though once you're in for a penny, you're in for a pound. Cutting short Roddy's title run, and throwing him under the bus, just defeats the object of giving him the belt in the first place.
> 
> They just need to let it play out naturally now and make sure that they create the best possible moment, for Davey, and the smoothest transition possible, for everyone concerned. It's already too late to worry about everything else IMO. Two wrongs don't make a right.


*Strong will have had the belt for 6-7 months by Mania weekend so I dont see how they'd be cutting his reign short.

Davey's title run as a face should be fine as long as they dont wait too long to trigger it off.*


----------



## jawbreaker

That would be the Pasadena in Maryland, not California.


----------



## KingCrash

antoniomare007 said:


> Besides, Davey's personality/gimmick is different from guys like Tyler and Nigel. I don't see the fans turning on him unless someone else emerges as a fan favorite.
> 
> I fucking love PWG, any link confirmation for this??


From the PWG message board:



> Hoping to attract investments from temporarily unemployed multi-millionaire television actors, the Pro Wrestling Guerrilla Board of Directors has announced that the follow up event to this Friday's DDT4 will simply be titled WINNING. WINNING takes place on Saturday, April 9, 2011 at American Legion Post #308 in Reseda, CA at 8:00PM.
> 
> More details about the event will be announced next week.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

jawbreaker said:


> That would be the Pasadena in Maryland, not California.


PWG could act surprised that there's a Pasadena outside of SoCal.


----------



## William Murderface

What show would you guys buy? 

Redemption 2005
Showdown In Motown 2005
Enter The Dragon 2005
Stalemate 2005
Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 2005
Steel Cage Warfare 2005
Buffalo Stampede 2005
Survival Of The Fittest 2005
Back To Basics 2005
Trios Tournament 2005
It All Begins 2005

All these shows are 5 bucks right now by the way.


----------



## antoniomare007

KingCrash said:


> From the PWG message board:


----------



## McQueen

I thought Enter The Dragon was pretty weak aside from Aries/Danielson (was ok) and Corino bringing the lulz at CM Punk's expense and hear the same about Buffalo Stampede. Ironically all 5 of the 2005 shows I haven't seen are on that list (haven't seen Buffalo Stampede, Trios, It all begins, Back to Basics or Showdown in Motown) but Steel Cage Warfare, Redemption & SOTF are solid shows. BOASJ Tournament has some good stuff too. Nothing great overall but $5 is a fair price.


----------



## jawbreaker

BOASJ is fantastic, if just for Gabe bitching about Dragon Soldier B on commentary. And also for Spanky/Danielson and Strong/Gibson.

Five of the eight 2005 shows I haven't seen are on that list. Of McQueen's, I've seen It All Begins (mediocre), Trios Tournament (bad), and Back to Basics (pretty good).


----------



## Meteora2004

jawbreaker said:


> BOASJ is fantastic, if just for Gabe bitching about Dragon Soldier B on commentary.


I need more details.


----------



## jawbreaker

Okay, here's what I can remember.

During Danielson/Spanky, which is fantastic, Gabe talks about how it's going to be the best tournament ever, because it's also got Black Tiger, Alex Shelley, James Gibson, Roderick Strong, and Matt Sydal. *pause* And also Dragon Soldier B, who New Japan wanted in this tournament, we don't really know what to look for from him.

DSB faces Sydal (who was a part-timer at the time, I believe making his first east coast ROH appearance), does absolutely nothing, wins by holding the ropes. Gabe and Nulty bitch about it.

Gibson's back gets destroyed by Strong, Gabe and Nulty bitch about how DSB will get a free pass to the finals. Gibson comes out anyway, DSB does nothing of note and wins, Gabe and Nulty bitch about it.

Gabe and Nulty openly root for Black Tiger in the final, talk about how ROH didn't even want DSB, how NJPW made them use him, and how he had to cheat to beat Sydal and only beat Gibson because Strong destroyed his back. DSB wins the tournament, Gabe and Nulty bitch about it.


----------



## Corey

The only full show I've seen from that list is BOASJT, which has two fantastic matches in Danielson/Spanky and Aries/Homicide and a lot of solid stuff in between. I don't recommend watching it all in one sitting though, it's a pretty long show.

Going from what matches I've seen from all the other shows, I'd say go with BOASJT or Steel Cage Warfare. Awesome, awesome main event in that one.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Scornucopia*

1. 3.0 vs Los Ice Creams
**3/4
Not for everyone but pretty amusing nontheless.

2. Dasher Hatfield vs Buck Hawke
**1/2

3. Da Soul Touchaz & Sugar Dunkerton vs Ares, Daizee Haze, Pinkie Sanchez & Tursas
***
Da Soul Touchaz are my favourite Team/Trio in Chikara. Just awesome and Sugar fits well here.

*4. Young Lions Cup*
Frightmare vs Lince Dorado
***1/2

5. Icarus, Lance Steel, Rorschach & Darkness Crabtree vs UltraMantis Black, Jolly Roger, Mister Zero & Dragonfly
***1/2

6. The Osirian Portal vs Obariyon & Kodama
***1/4

*7. Golden Dream Elimination 8-Man Tag Match*
Arik Cannon, Fire Ant, Hallowicked & Jigsaw vs Max Boyer, STIGMA, Tim Donst & Vin Gerard
***
​


----------



## Platt

MARCH MADNESS SALE- 40% OFF ALL IN STOCK MERCHANDISE

It’s March, and that can only mean one thing, “March Madness”. Our first big sale of the month is a very popular one, 40% Off all in stock merchandise in the Ring of Honor Online Store.

To redeem your 40% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
2. Enter the coupon code: madness into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

* This offer is not valid on live event tickets, DVD Subscription Packages, Gift Certificates, and wrestling books.

Sale ends Monday, March 7th at 4 PM EST. Shipping costs can not be discounted. Not valid on any previously placed orders. Please note that live event tickets, preorders, gift certificates, wrestling books, and subscription packages are NOT included in this offer.


----------



## Meteora2004

Is Only the Strong Survive worth buying? I was thinking of picking it up along with FB10 on the 19th, but I can get both in the sale for only $2 more than I would pay at the show.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'm waiting until I get to Atlanta. Someone will post the good shit before then, so I'd rather wait until the LA and Chicago shows are available.


----------



## William Murderface

Whats some good shows u guys recommend.


----------



## Corey

InYourFace said:


> Whats some good shows u guys recommend.


Better Than Our Best
Manhattan Mayhem
Fifth Year Festival: Finale
Northern Navigation

My 4 favorite shows in ROH history.


----------



## pmt0430

Meteora2004 said:


> Is Only the Strong Survive worth buying? I was thinking of picking it up along with FB10 on the 19th, but I can get both in the sale for only $2 more than I would pay at the show.


i was there live and it was a awesome show hero vs davey was great, roddy vs jay was bloody as hell and was very good, the 4 way was another good match, claudio and daniels was a very good match as well, well worth it in the sale i would say


----------



## William Murderface

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Better Than Our Best
> Manhattan Mayhem
> Fifth Year Festival: Finale
> Northern Navigation
> 
> My 4 favorite shows in ROH history.


Got Manhattan Mayhem 1 & 2


----------



## McQueen

I can't really help with post 2008 stuff but i've seen most everything before that.


----------



## William Murderface

2007 seemed like a pretty great year to me.


----------



## McQueen

2006 was better but 2007 was pretty good too.


----------



## TelkEvolon

InYourFace said:


> 2007 seemed like a pretty great year to me.


What do you have?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

2006 was trash between Glory By Honor and Final Battle.


----------



## McQueen

Thats true actually but the rest of the year was all quality.


----------



## Corey

*ROH Champions vs. All Stars*

Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels - **1/4

Andy "Right Leg" Ridge & Grizzly Redwood vs. The Bravado Brothers - *3/4

"The Prodigy" Mike Bennett vs. Adam Cole - ***
_Really surprised by how much I enjoyed this. What's even more surprising is that Bennet actually didn't look awful in this match. He actually did well._

Homicide vs. Rhett Titus - **1/2
_This is the match where Homicide headbutted Titus and split his head the fuck open. It was pretty crazy to say the least. Post match Titus tried to cut a promo with blood just spilling down his face and his words were totally slurred and had no idea what city he was. Nasty stuff._

Steve Corino vs. Kaleb Conley - *1/4
_Corino's pre match promo was brilliant as usual. The match, not so much. I have no idea who Kaleb Conley is at all._

Colt Cabana vs. Caprice Coleman - **1/2
_If you aren't familiar with Caprice Coleman, he's just your prototypical really athletic black guy, which isn't a problem but it's tough to stand out. This was your usual fun from Cabana._

Kenny King vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***

*Champions vs. All Stars 8-Man Tag*
Roderick Strong, Christopher Daniels, & The Kings of Wrestling vs. Davey Richards, El Generico, & The Briscoes - ***3/4
_Not quite what I was hoping for, but still a great match. Long one too. The finish was kinda random so that held it back. The exchanges between Davey and Roddy were fucking great though, I REALLY want to see a title change on 4/2._

*Overall: 6/10*
_A decent house show with a great main. Nothing to go out of your way to see but with the bonus disc added, I'm sure it's worth your money._​


----------



## KingCrash

Pretty much agree your ratings so far (haven't seen the main) though I did like King/O'Reilly more then you did. The bonus disc like the others they've put in is great if you don't own all the shows and every match is great except for Ladder War II.

*CZW - Twelve*

*UltraViolent Rules - #1 Contender Match for CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Devon Moore vs. Drake Younger - **
_Was a good match that just went for far too long._

*Best Of The Best X Qualifier*
Sami Callihan vs. Alex Colon - **1/2

*CZW WIRED Title*
Danny Havoc vs. Drew Gulak - *
_There may be worse wrestlers out there, but perhaps none more boring then Drew Gulak._

Scotty Vortekz vs. Akuma - *
_Now I can see why Akuma’s much better in tags. Not a drop of personality at all, and the ring rat that's him manager doesn't help._

*Six-Man Scramble - Best Of The Best X Qualifier*
AR Fox vs. Ryan McBride vs. Rich Swann vs. Aaron Arbo vs. Ty Hagen vs. Jonathan Gresham - **
_I know DJ wanted to capitalize on the you tube vid, but this one was just forced._

DJ Hyde vs. Greg Excellent - N/R
_I can’t imagine anyone caring about a “shoot” angle between the owner who doesn’t know anything about running a company and perhaps that company’s worst wrestler who is only still there because the owner likes hanging out with him._

*Best Of The Best X Qualifier*
Adam Cole vs. Pinkie Sanchez - **3/4

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Robert "The Ego" Anthony vs. Jon Moxley - ***

*CZW World Tag Team Titles - No Disqualification*
The Briscoes vs. Philly’s Most Wanted (Joker & Sabian) - ***
_Surprised by this match, and it was even better because The Briscoes beat the crap out of Sabian, who by the end looked like he wanted to cry._
​


----------



## Meteora2004

I read somewhere that he punched a security guard during that match, for no reason. And that STOP BOOKING SABIAN sign was hilarious. He's such a piece of shit.


----------



## KingCrash

Sabian right now is the wrestler I hate the most (which is a fine list including Mike Bennett, Greg Excellent, Sami Callihan's face and Ken Anderson). Not just the fact that 95% he's the absolute shits, but he's sandbagged wrestlers, tried to humiliate rookies in the ring and then mocks them for the bad match he put on, basically sexually assaults women in the crowd and punches fans during shows. I remember the NC show they did where he just punched some old guy in the face, took his cap, ripped out some hair with it and spit gum before wrestling in a shitty match. Hope he gets blasted in the face with a chair every month.


----------



## William Murderface

TelkEvolon said:


> What do you have?


Manhattan Mayhem II, Caged Rage, Glory By Honor VI Night 1, Final Battle 2007.


----------



## Tarfu

So is Robert "The Ego" Anthony the unmasked Egotistico Fantastico or something?


----------



## geraldinhio

Tarfu said:


> So is Robert "The Ego" Anthony the unmasked Egotistico Fantastico or something?


Yes.Egotistico Fantastico's real name is Robert Anthony.Is it weird that I think he was a much better wrestler under the Egotistico Fantastico gimmick.His match quality has gone well down.


----------



## seabs

*Does anyone know if the Danielson/Salvation match on NWA Legends Fanfest is shown in full on the DVD release and if not why did they cut it off before the end?*


----------



## geraldinhio

http://www.nwalegends.com/shop/dvds.htm 

Yes it is.

Disc #5 - Sunday Afternoon Wrestling Matches
NWA World Heavyweight champ Adam Pearce gets knocked out in a battle with his top contender, plus "Queen City Killer" Zack Salvation pushes "The Ultimate...errr American Dragon" Bryan Danielson to the limit.
NWA World Title Match: Phill Shatter vs. Adam Pearce
Bryan Danielson vs. Zack Salvation
New Wave vs. Damien Wayne and Chris Escobar
Caleb Konley vs. Chase Stevens
Chance Prophet vs. Cedric Alexander
Josh Magnum vs. Drew Haskins
Commentary by Les Thatcher and Rowdy James

Really want to see this .


----------



## Tarfu

Highspots is offering a day's pass to their on demand service for only $1. There's just _loads_ of shit to watch, what an awesome offer. Right now playing the Lost Episodes of Project Paul London. My day is officially saved.

http://highspots.tv/sign-up/


----------



## seabs

geraldinhio said:


> http://www.nwalegends.com/shop/dvds.htm
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Disc #5 - Sunday Afternoon Wrestling Matches
> NWA World Heavyweight champ Adam Pearce gets knocked out in a battle with his top contender, plus "Queen City Killer" Zack Salvation pushes "The Ultimate...errr American Dragon" Bryan Danielson to the limit.
> NWA World Title Match: Phill Shatter vs. Adam Pearce
> Bryan Danielson vs. Zack Salvation
> New Wave vs. Damien Wayne and Chris Escobar
> Caleb Konley vs. Chase Stevens
> Chance Prophet vs. Cedric Alexander
> Josh Magnum vs. Drew Haskins
> Commentary by Les Thatcher and Rowdy James
> 
> Really want to see this .


*I know it's on the DVD. On the file of it that's online it cuts off before the end of the match and I'm 90% sure it's supposed to be like that but I wanted to check if anyone had the DVD could confirm it or knew why.

Watched the 1st ROH double shot of 2011, or at least what I wanted to of it. Decided to give Bennett/Cole a chance seeing as I want to see Bennett have a decent match to see what he can pull out and 187 said it was good. It's better than their match on HDNet this week but that was god awful so it wasn't hard to improve on that. Was still pretty bad and Bennett looked average bar some power moves. 

Daniels/Strong was .... not really good. Wasn't a proper match tbf but they didn't do a single thing that made you want to see them have a full match. 

King vs O'Reilly was awesome. Really fun and a great match too. Kings showing some more character jarring with the fans was great and both men put in great performances. This was MOTN for me and comfortably better than the 8 man ....

.... which was extremely uneventful. Hopefully this and Tag Title Classic II not getting the rave reviews they probably hoped for will hopefully make Hunter think twice about having these epic matches go so long. The psychology with Daniels tagging with heels was nice and well done. The match just seemed to be there and barely achieved anything though. The Roddy/Davey echanges were nice towards the end. Wouldn't call it a let down because I wasn't expecting much but all the same it could have so easily been better.

Hero/Davey on the 2nd night was a letdown for me too. It wouldn't suprise me in the slightest to see MOTYC ratings get thrown at it by some people but I didn't think much of it. Hero seemed to have an off day of sorts and Davey's selling was an all time low. They tried to put over Davey's concussion from Final Battle and the effects of it but no one seemed to tell Davey this. The amount of times that Hero would "knock him out" only for Davey to leap straight back up like nothing happened was tedious towards the end. Hated how Davey constantly did the KO fall in the Seven match and it ticked me off here too. Matwork seemed arkward at times and it went much longer than it should have done, just short of 30 mins I think.

The 4CS was pretty poor. Cide had a really bad day, Mark didn't do much and made a noticeable big botch, King didn't have his best match and Generico had little to work with. Cide being pissed off with everyone and attacking Generico after made little sense seeing as it led to nothing.

The main event was awesome. Best match of the weekend which was a big suprise. I dont wanna seem .... sadistic or blood thirsty but by god Jay's head being busted open made it so much better than it would have been without, it just did. Jay's fighting spirit and refusal to give up was great with blood all over his face and Roddy actually showed some decent character when Jay got busted open. Jay Driller through the table was an awesome spot on it's own but worked in the context of the match too. Strong took basically nothing before so the huge hope spot from a desperate Jay to take Roddy out and buy him time was awesome. Didn't mind Jay kicking out of big moves because of how much blood he lost and he played an awesome "never say die" babyface. There was some awesome near falls for Jay too. Easily Strong's best match as champ bar the Davey match and I think I preffered this one personally.

SHIFT-8's:
Cole vs Bennett - **1/2
O'Reilly vs King - ***3/4
8 Man - ***1/4
Hero vs Davey - ***
4CS - **1/2
Strong vs Jay - *****


----------



## Tarfu

These Paul London shoots are just insanely entertaining, even when he isn't high out of his mind talking about dead fetuses and fucking Dixie Carter. I'd say he's an even more awesome character sober, the guy is just molded out of pure charisma. His take on the OVW days and debuting against Lesnar are absolute must see material. I could listen to him all day, swear to God.

For just a buck: full lenght PWG matches, rare oldies, the entire London & Kendrick shoot, everything. Fucking heavenly.


----------



## RKing85

Picked up 6 Dragon Gate USA DVD's through their website deal yesterday. Can't wait to get them in a week or two.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Do any of the PWG matches have commentary? I may use FRAPS and record some matches if so.


----------



## ZackDanielson

I have the following DVDs for sale:

ROH Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies: Autographed by Lo-Ki and Steve Corino
ROH Night of Champions- Autographed by Samoa Joe and Xaiver
ROH Empire State Showdown- Autographed by Steve Corino
ROH Death Before Dishonor- Autographed by Raven
ROH Weekend of Champions Night 2- Autographed by Nigel McGuinness

PM with any questions, like if you need photos, and which offers if interested


----------



## Tarfu

superdupersonic said:


> Do any of the PWG matches have commentary? I may use FRAPS and record some matches if so.


At least the more recent one's do like stuff from last year. I had a quick look at a BOLA 2006 match and there wasn't any. It could vary, though.

Just finished a part of Maria Kanellis' shoot and I have to say there's just a sweet girl, an intelligent one too. The very opposite of your average bimbo diva. I wanna marry her, dammit. No smitlick, I ain't sharing.


----------



## CM Skittle

I think every PWG match has commentary, you just have the choice to turn it on or off. (I usually turn it off, I can't stand the annoying drunks they let do their commentary)


----------



## Tarfu

Yeah they do, apart from some early shows. But we were talking about Highspots' on-demand stream service, where it's not an option. Newer DVDs have commentary on the default audio track, whereas in older releases you had to select track 2 with the remote. That could explain the lack of commentary on some uploads.


----------



## The REAL MP

LoserVirgin™ said:


> I think every PWG match has commentary, you just have the choice to turn it on or off. (I usually turn it off, I can't stand the annoying drunks they let do their commentary)


You mean the wrestlers? Yeah I can't stand wrestlers either.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, those annoying drunks like Chris Hero and Kevin Steen. What annoying drunks those two annoying drunks are.

BTW, I watched Cyanide stoned last night. Every match was five stars and the Peligro Abejas post-show promo was ten.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> BTW, I watched Cyanide stoned last night. Every match was five stars and the Peligro Abejas post-show promo was ten.


ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED: PWG fanclub sew-on badge


----------



## KaijuFan

jawbreaker said:


> Yeah, those annoying drunks like Chris Hero and Kevin Steen. What annoying drunks those two annoying drunks are.
> 
> BTW, I watched Cyanide stoned last night. Every match was five stars and the Peligro Abejas post-show promo was ten.


Sounds like the greatest night in the history of our sport


----------



## will94

Cary Silkin announced that ROH's shows in Atlanta for Mania weekend are sell-outs. Awesome news.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It should be a tremendous atmosphere. While it's not the best idea to have two live pay shows on WM weekend, it at least tells the audience that unlike Phoenix, these will be premier shows for the company.


----------



## Corey

will94 said:


> Cary Silkin announced that ROH's shows in Atlanta for Mania weekend are sell-outs. Awesome news.


Awesome news, yes. But center stage only has around 800 permanent seats. So it won't be a huge crowd, but I'm sure the atmosphere will be great


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

*ROH Champions vs. All Stars*
Notable Matches:

-Kenny King vs. Kyle O'Reilly (***3/4)
While not the star making performance I hoped for, this is still a great athletic exhibition. Both men impressed me. Go out of your way to see this.

-Roderick Strong, Daniels + KoW vs. El Generico, Briscoes + Davey Richards (***3/4)
Another very good match. Although not epic, it was still a fun way to spend a half hour. The Davey/Roddy exchanges were awesome as was Daniel's role on the heel team. A good main-event.

Rating: 67/100

There was a bit of filler on this show (which is expected with 8 main-eventers in one match). I would get this as a freebie after buying two dvds. Although 67 doesn't seem like an amazing score, it might as well be a 95 with RoH's track record for their first shows of the year. A good start for Ring of Honor.

*ROH Only the Strong Survive*

Notable Matches:

-TV Title: Christopher Daniels (c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****
Awesome match. These two have amazing chemistry and the result is a good, crisp wrestling match similar to Daniels/Omega at DBDVIII. Exceeded my expectations.

-Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero ***3/4
A bit of a let down. Davey's selling was pretty inconsistent and the crowd wasn't with them enough for the near falls to not look like overkill. It's hard to build to an epic crescendo when they don't pop for a kickout. With that said, you can't go wrong with Davey and Hero and there are still some great moments in the match.

-World Title: Roderick Strong (c) vs. Jay Briscoe ****
Against all odds, Jay Briscoe made me believe he had a chance of taking the belt. An aggressive, bloody match that concludes the weekend in grand fashion.

Rating: 80/100

This was a weird show. Some stuff overachieved (Daniels/Castagnoli, Briscoe/Strong) while others underachieved (Hero/Richards, Four Corner Survival). The good definitely outweighs the bad. Make this your first RoH purchase of 2011.


----------



## will94

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Awesome news, yes. But center stage only has around 800 permanent seats. So it won't be a huge crowd, but I'm sure the atmosphere will be great


I've seen concerts there and the atmosphere is pretty cool. I'm excited to see how a wrestling show will be there.


----------



## The REAL MP

So I guess I'm the only person here who loved Cole vs. Bennett from Champions vs. All Stars? I thought it was simple and refreshing. Cole's pinball bumping made Bennett look like a million bucks. 

And if Bennett really is playing a WWE-type wrestler using a more basic moveset to get heat...well then I think that's kind of awesome.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

Just watched Peligro Abejas vs Steen and Kendrick, don't understand why Kendrick doesn't get more love, he is fucking awesome!


----------



## Corey

The REAL MP said:


> So I guess I'm the only person here who loved Cole vs. Bennett from Champions vs. All Stars? I thought it was simple and refreshing. Cole's pinball bumping made Bennett look like a million bucks.
> 
> And if Bennett really is playing a WWE-type wrestler using a more basic moveset to get heat...well then I think that's kind of awesome.


I also enjoyed it quite a bit. Maybe even more than King/O'Reilly. But I still don't like Bennett at all.


----------



## KingCrash

The REAL MP said:


> And if Bennett really is playing a WWE-type wrestler using a more basic moveset to get heat...well then I think that's kind of awesome.


I don't think it's his gimmick, and even if it is it's not getting him heat, it's just getting him apathy from the crowd and making him matches dull.


*ROH - Only The Strong Survive*


The Bravado Brothers vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly - **1/2

Rhett Titus vs. Caprice Coleman - *1/2

Colt Cabana vs. Grizzly Redwood - *

Mike Bennett vs. Cedric Alexander - *

*ROH World TV Title*
Christopher Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2

Steve Corino & Andy Ridge vs. Alabama Attitude - *

Chris Hero vs. Davey Ricards - ***1/2

*Four Corner Survival*
Homicide vs. El Generico vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Kenny King - **1/4

*ROH World Title*
Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe - ****


Just like the first show of 2011, too much filler here in the under card that almost no one cares about. Much like Strong and Daniels seemingly have absolutely no chemistry together, Strong and Jay prove they’re great together continuing the series of very good matches together from their series in 09. Hero/Davey & Claudio/Daniels are good, but too much filler should keep you away from a first selection purchase.


​


----------



## Derek

Colt Cabana is the new NWA Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## KingCrash

How long was Pearce the champ, about a year? Guess with everything they did to build this up as the final encounter between the two Cabana has to win. From what I've seen from NWA from Hollywood I've enjoyed Cabana more there then in ROH.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Only The Strong Survive*​ 
Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. The Bravado Brothers - **3/4​ 
Rhett Titus vs. Caprice Coleman - **1/2
_Strong showing from Coleman._​ 
Colt Cabana vs. Grizzly Redwood - **1/4
_About as good as it could've been between the two._​ 
Mike Bennett vs. Cedric Alexander - *1/2
_Cedric Alexander, another athletic black guy._​ 
*ROH Television Championship*
Christopher Daniels(c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4
_I've been watching Daniels wrestle for years now and I've just never been a big fan of his, always thought he was average. In the sense that he never did anything special, just kinda played it safe. But watching his matches from this year have made me become a huge fan. He's stepped his game up tremendously since his return to the company and I applaud him for that. He's got my early vote for wrestler of the year right now. Oh and this was a great match by the way. Don't think the botched BME hurt it, but I hated the Bennett interference. I'd completely forgotten he was even at ringside until he came up on the apron, then I was like fuck you. Check this match out though, real good stuff._​ 
Steve Corino & Andy "Right Leg" Ridge vs. Alabama Attitude - **​ 
Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4
_Overkill, overkill, overkill. Wayyyy too many nearfalls to the point where it was just pissing me off. It was booked like they had to have a match of the year candidate by forcing the nearfalls. The first 20 minutes are great, but it should've been over not long after that. Hero should've won too, about 14 times._​ 
*Four Corner Survival*
Homcide vs. Kenny King vs. El Generico vs. Mark Briscoe - **1/2
_This gave me some hope on the Daniels/Briscoe match from SoCal 2._​ 
*ROH World Championship*
Roderick Strong(c) vs. Jay Briscoe - ****
_"Man up, motherfucker!" Brutally stiff match as you'd expect from the two. Briscoe's nearfalls were incredibly believable, which is definitely something you like to see._​ 
*Overall: 7.5/10*
_Two great matches, another good one that was overbooked, but then just a whole lot of filler. Still, a good showing to kick off the year._​


----------



## FITZ

Good for Colt. 

And it's awesome news that ROH has sold out for Mania weekend. I might be looking forward to being at those two shows more than Mania itself. 

And I might been to call an audible and get to the DGUSA show if it's going to be Aries last match.


----------



## will94

Colt's a world champ! Hell yea!

I'm glad I picked the 4/2 DGUSA show now that it looks like it'll be Aries last match. That's gonna be a loaded day for me - ROH fan convention @ 10A, ROH @ 1P, Rampage Pro Wrestling bonus card at DGUSA @ 6P, DGUSA @ 8P, and LIVE $5 Wrestling with Colt Cabana and friends @ 11P. I can't wait


----------



## KingCrash

For the $5 Dollar wrestling show are they actually going to wrestle and have Colt & Marty do live commentary? If they are I might have to go to this.


----------



## jawbreaker

KaijuFan said:


> Sounds like the greatest night in the history of our sport


Seriously, with the exception of Ryan/Gatson, which I don't remember, the entire show was fast-paced action with a hot crowd, awesome commentary, and just the right amount of comedy. Which is exactly what I want from wrestling when I'm stoned.

Rewatched the main event today as well and it was better than I was expecting it to be. Holy fucking shit are the Kings good.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KingCrash said:


> For the $5 Dollar wrestling show are they actually going to wrestle and have Colt & Marty do live commentary? If they are I might have to go to this.


Yep, along with random appearances from wrasslin' buddies of Colt who were promised cheap beer. With DGUSA at 8 that night, I doubt I'll be able to make it though. :sad:


----------



## CM Skittle

jawbreaker said:


> Yeah, those annoying drunks like Chris Hero and Kevin Steen. What annoying drunks those two annoying drunks are.
> 
> BTW, I watched Cyanide stoned last night. Every match was five stars and the Peligro Abejas post-show promo was ten.


Sorry I didn't realize those are the only two that do commentary for PWG. Oh wait, they aren't. Put down the pot and maybe you'll actually be able to sound like a smart ass instead of just an ass. It's obvious I'm talking about people like Excalibur and Disco Machine, they are soo annoying on commentary and just ramble about nerdy stuff instead of calling the match. I can see why some people would like it but I don't get comic books and video game references so it's just annoying and distracting to me


----------



## Meteora2004

Looks like the reviews for OTSS are pretty mixed so far, so I'm really conflicted; I think I might just wait until the 19th to decide, since the DVDs are $15 at shows anyway.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Mixed?

Most people peg the show as having 1 - 3 four star matches.


----------



## Corey

Dragon Gate USA just announced two HUGE title matches for their April 2nd show in Atlanta. If anyone was deciding on whether to go to the show or not, these should convince you. Hopefully this will be on iPPV. Check out this lineup:



> *Main Event #1 - Open The Freedom Gate Title - Aries' DGUSA Career on the Line*
> YAMATO(c) vs. Austin Aries
> 
> *Main Event #2 - Open The Brave Gate Title*
> PAC(c) vs. Akira Tozawa
> 
> *Main Event #3 - Grudge Match - The Six Man tradition Continues*
> Blood Warriors (CIMA, Naruki Doi, & Ricochet) vs. Ronin (Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano, & Rich Swann)
> 
> *Special Attraction Match*
> Stalker Ichikawa vs. Jon Moxley
> 
> Plus More To Be Signed With:
> -Open The Dream Gate Champion Masato Yoshino
> -Brodie Lee of Blood Warriors
> -Sami Callihan
> -Jimmy Jacobs
> -Arik Cannon


God damn that looks good.​


----------



## Meteora2004

sXsCanadianFansXs said:


> Mixed?
> 
> Most people peg the show as having 1 - 3 four star matches.


I prefer all-around good shows that are easier to sit through, as opposed to shows with a couple good matches and a lot of filler, but that's just me. I'm a lot more careful now about how much comes out of my wallet for DVDs than I used to be.



> *Main Event #2 - Open The Brave Gate Title*
> PAC(c) vs. Akira Tozawa


That should be SICK.


----------



## Lost10

All Night Express vs. The Briscoes announced for Manhattan Mayhem 4:










> Two teams came out of the “9th Anniversary Show” riding sky high. These two teams are not those men, but these four individuals have nothing to be ashamed of after their performances in Chicago Ridge. The All Night Express, Kenny King & Rhett Titus, went toe-to-toe with The Kings of Wrestling in an attempt to claim the ROH World Tag Titles and end the record setting reign of Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli. Although they came up short in their bid; King & Titus proved that their names belong right beside the KoW, The Briscoes, and the WGTT when discussing the elite tag teams in wrestling today.
> 
> Speaking of the Briscoes, they too were unsuccessful in their dream match against Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin on February 26th, and from what ROH officials have been told, that loss stung fiercely with Jay Briscoe.
> 
> “Hurt to lose that one man, I ain’t gonna lie.” said Jay, “Me and Mark, we are Ring of Honor, been here since day one, and that should’ve been our fight to win. Hell, this ain’t been our year when you look at it. I didn’t beat Roddy in Charlotte and take his belt, Mark didn’t take Chris’ belt in LA; looks like it’s time for the boys to step up our game. Feel bad for whoever steps into that ring with us next.”
> 
> Well the team that will have to square off with the Briscoes will be The All Night Express at “Manhattan Mayhem IV” on March 19, 2011! Both teams want those belts around the waists of the KoW and NYC will mark a fresh starting point for all four men. They have done the dance before, but Titus & King have come quite far since their last dance in the Big Apple at “Supercard of Honor V” and their rematch at “Buffalo Stampede II”.
> 
> “One more round with dem Briscoe boys?” asked Kenny King, “One more opportunity for me and Rhett to lay out some legends. See we got a taste in Chicago, we got a little sneak peek at our championship moment and that just wasn’t enough. Me and Rhett want more, we want the real deal, the whole damn enchilada. And if we gotta run over the Briscoes to get another shot, then so be it. We’ll run over Haas & Benjamin, Adam Cole and Kyle O’Reilly, those Bravados boys; we’ll run over every damn team Ring of Honor has got until we get another shot.”
> 
> The Briscoes vs. The ANX! “Manhattan Mayhem IV” on March 19th! Come witness the best tag team wrestling today firsthand: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=208!


----------



## Meteora2004

Nice, I was hoping that would be announced.


----------



## Bubz

I'm still a briscoes fan and after the 9AS ANX proved they can hang so that should be good.


----------



## The REAL MP

Jeez, those teams fight a lot in New York. Not saying it'll be bad or anything, but I can't say I'm hyped either.


----------



## Corey

^^ That's what I was thinking, those 4 always go at it in new york. But hey, only adds to the stacked card for that show. Hopefully they'll do something good with Generico.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Interesting. I wonder where that leaves both teams for Atlanta. 

ANX to get a title shot on the second night? What do these two do on night one?


----------



## KingCrash

I guess one of the teams could face Cole & O'Reilly the first night and the losers of this the second while the winners get a title shot (maybe Briscoes beat them night one and then they finally beat ANX the second) but I don't know what you do with the other team with basically no one else announced.


----------



## seabs

*ANX vs Cole/O'Reilly would be fine for night 1 and then Briscoes vs Cole/O'Reilly for night 2 but they really need a special attraction tag team for the weekend for Briscoes to face on night 1 and KOW to face on night 2.

Mayhem is looking seriously great at this point and it'll only be helped by being in the Manhatten Centre which is such a great venue. I dont know if other people feel this way but I just care more for ROH shows in that venue then I do other places, even if they did the same card somewhere like Dayton, I'd be more excited about it in NYC.

Edit: Interesting that they're putting the Brave Gate belt up on a DGUSA show, although it does pretty much guarantee the outcome. Have they announced which DGUSA shows will be iPPV? I seem to recall Gabe saying two of them will be iPPV and one will be traditional PPV. The 3rd night of the United triple shot airs this Friday on PPV too for those interested.*


----------



## KingCrash

If they do it like last time then I'd say the NC and the first Atlanta show will be ippvs while the second would be a traditional ppv. I hope at least this time Gabe doesn't wait until A WEEK BEFORE the shows to announce whether any shows will be ippvs. 

The last United tripleshot show looks good with the finals of the tag tournament & Tozawa/Hulk.

EDIT: Yup, the 3rd night will be a ppv taping.



> April 3rd will be a satellite/cable pay-per-view taping. We will have more matches for it later this week. Keep checking the DGUSA.tv News Alerts section for the latest.


Also wish they would announce the full card so people can decide whether to go or not. ROH doesn't have to, but you do Gabe.


----------



## William Murderface

Do you guys think they will ever get Glory By Honor 5 restocked?


----------



## WillTheBloody

Seabs said:


> Interesting that they're putting the Brave Gate belt up on a DGUSA show, although it does pretty much guarantee the outcome.


I'm assuming you mean that PAC is guaranteed to win, though I could be misreading. PAC is a double champion already and he, Hulk & Yokosuka are challenging Blood WARRIORS for the Triangle Gate with on DG's epic 3/20 PPV and, if WORLD-1 loses, the faction is done. So either W-1 will be finished by the time the Atlanta shows come around or PAC will be a _triple_ champion. My money right now is on PAC holding three belts and losing the Brave to Tozawa. Also, Tozawa is supposedly headed back to Japan in April, though he may head back to the States soon after returning home.




Seabs said:


> Have they announced which DGUSA shows will be iPPV? I seem to recall Gabe saying two of them will be iPPV and one will be traditional PPV.


As KC said, The Sunday show will be the cable / satellite PPV. No word on iPPVs yet, but I doubt it'll happen unless they do it in-house. They don't generate the tickets to make up for GoFight's crazy costs like ROH does.


----------



## seabs

*Didn't realise Tozawa was going back in April, thought it was longer than that so I guess there's a better chance if thats the case but I'd still be really suprised if they let one of their belts change hands at a DGUSA show.*


----------



## musdy

InYourFace said:


> Do you guys think they will ever get Glory By Honor 5 restocked?


I seriously doubt they will ever restock old shows.


----------



## Corey

If DGUSA was smart they'd just run the Saturday show as an iPPV and have the NC show just be for dvd. Because if they went head to head with ROH, I don't think they'd like the outcome.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The NC show should really be stacked with extras. Give us some DG matches from Japan that had ramifications, such as title change matches. Never-before-released FIP shit as well.


----------



## Corey

We all knew this was coming at some point:










Let's hope Daniels can get somethin good out of him.

Also, DGUSA announced that even if Austin Aries loses his title match to YAMATO on the 2nd, he will still wrestle his farewell match the next day in Atlanta. But if he wins the belt, he'll make an immediate title defense. Very interested to see who they'll put up against him for the PPV taping. Hopefully it's no one on their "more to be signed" list.


----------



## KingCrash

Meh, I don't think he'll win it on the first try. Maybe Daniels can give him his first good match.

And it looks like Haas & Benjamin will take on the American Wolves on the April 2nd show, so odds are Generico wins in Boston to take on Strong.


----------



## Platt

Wrestling road diaries is finally available to pre-order http://wrestlingroaddiaries.com/


----------



## seabs

*I thought Davey/Eddie were done as a team in ROH? Fuck that off it means ROH aren't keeping to their stip promises as well as every other promotion. 

Wouldn't be in the least bit suprised if Bennett won. Hunter is obviously wanting to push him huge. If he doesn't have a watchable match with Daniels then he may as well just quit and never come back.*


----------



## Meteora2004

Seabs said:


> *I thought Davey/Eddie were done as a team in ROH? Fuck that off it means ROH aren't keeping to their stip promises as well as every other promotion.*


It wasn't a stipulation imposed by ROH, it's something Davey and Eddie had said themselves.


----------



## seabs

*The match was still booked to be their last. If they have another match together 3 months later then what was the point in even billing the KOW match as their last together?*


----------



## will94

Platt said:


> Wrestling road diaries is finally available to pre-order http://wrestlingroaddiaries.com/



About time. Placed an order, nice touch to have Danielson and Colt sign the DVDs.


----------



## Lost10

PWG Kurt RussellReunion II: The Reunioning Preview:


----------



## Corey

That should be shipping soon, right? I'm not even really a fan of PWG but I'm seriously considering ordering it.


----------



## jpchicago23

Yea i'm not the biggest PWG fan either but i'd get it too. Shows like that are usually decent at worst so it'd be worth a buy.The legends battle royal has to be entertaining


----------



## Bubz

That looks so good.


----------



## Platt

will94 said:


> About time. Placed an order, nice touch to have Danielson and Colt sign the DVDs.


Awesome they must of added that since I ordered, even better.


----------



## jawbreaker

God damn it I need KRR2 right fucking now.


----------



## Corey

​
​


> Coming off a show-stealing bout at “SoCal Showdown II” against Davey Richards, ROH officials immediately began negotiations to bring TJ Perkins back to Ring of Honor as soon as possible. Given his excellent outing in that bout, as well as two top shelf outings against Kyle O’Reilly at “Tag Title Classic II” and Colt Cabana at “Final Battle 2010; ROH management was eager to get Perkins back into the ROH ring immediately.
> 
> Well we are excited to announce that TJ Perkins will once again be in action for Ring of Honor on Friday March 18th at “Defy or Deny” in Plymouth, MA and at “Manhattan Mayhem IV” on Saturday March 19th in New York City! And what a pair of opponents ROH officials have on tap for Perkins…
> 
> *First, in Plymouth, TJ Perkins will go toe-to-toe with one-half of the ROH World Tag Team Champions, “That Young Knockout Kid” Chris Hero!* Both men heavily favor striking in their offense; Hero having the deadliest elbows in wrestling and Perkins with his vicious kicks, so it will be interesting to see how they pair off. Hero has a decisive size advantage while Perkins certainly has an edge when it comes to speed and quickness. How will it play out when the two combatants step into the ring?
> 
> Chris Hero offers his own thoughts on the match-up, “TJ Perkins, the youngest veteran in pro wrestling I’ve heard you called. You have seen the world, wrestled many of the greats, and hold the honor of being the youngest gaijin to ever fight for New Japan. But in all those travels, with all those accolades, TJ, you have never experienced a fighter like Chris Hero. So be wary when you hit the ring in Plymouth. These elbows will rock your skull, this boot will dislocate your jaw, and when you lay on the canvas, looking up at the blurry lights, trying to remember just where and when you are…TJ, then you will know what the entire wrestling world knows…Kings Reign Supreme!” Tickets for Plymouth are available here: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=207.
> 
> After facing off against one of ROH’s World Champions in Plymouth, TJ Perkins will then head to* NYC for “Manhattan Mayhem IV” where he will face off in a match many fans have requested, many of the ROH faithful had hoped to see: TJ Perkins vs. “The Generic Luchador” El Generico!* Both men are quick on their feet, unorthodox in their technique, and will no doubt bring their A-Game in the Big Apple. Will Generico’s quest for a World Title rematch stay on track in NYC? Or will TJ Perkins derail that train in the Manhattan Center? Be there live March 19th to find out: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=208!
> 
> Can TJ Perkins make this tour of ROH a successful one or will his anticipated return be spoiled by two of ROH’s elite? All we know is that the true winners of both these bouts will be the fans of Ring of Honor as they witness the best pound-for-pound wrestling on the planet!


AWESOME.

EDIT: Just saw there was already thread for this. My bad.


----------



## Platt

Don’t miss two great offers now available exclusively in the Ring of Honor Online Store. First, for every 3 Ring of Honor DVD’s you purchase, get 2 FREE. Then, save $5 Off Live Event Tickets for most upcoming ROH shows including next weekend’s events in Plymouth, MA and New York City.

BUY 3, GET 2 FREE ON ALL RING OF HONOR DVD’S

- BUY 3 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 2 FREE (a total of 5 DVD’s)

- BUY 6 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 4 FREE (a total of 10 DVD’s)

- BUY 9 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 6 FREE (a total of 15 DVD’s)

- BUY 12 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 8 FREE (a total of 20 DVD’s)

Just add your Ring of Honor DVD’s to the “Cart”. Once you add 5, 10, 15, or 20 DVD’s it will automatically deduct your savings from the total price. You will receive (2) free Ring of Honor DVD’s for every (3) that you purchase.

All DVD’s listed here at ROHWrestling.com under Ring of Honor DVD’s are included in this offer. Non ROH DVD’s are not included.

$5 OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS

Tickets for the upcoming live Ring of Honor events listed below are now on sale for $5 off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don’t need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-3/18 Plymouth, MA
-3/19 New York, NY
-5/6 Dearborn, MI
-5/7 Toronto, Ontario
-5/20 Dayton, OH
-5/21 Chicago Ridge, IL
-7/8 Richmond, VA
-7/9 Charlotte, NC

*To order tickets for any upcoming Ring of Honor show click here.

**For more information on all upcoming live events click here.

There is no shipping charge on tickets order at ROHWrestling.com. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, March 15th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.



Spoiler: Cover














SoCal Showdown II
This title is scheduled to begin shipping on March 24th!!!

1. The Bravado Brothers vs. Cedric Alexander & Caleb Konley
2. Colt Cabana vs. Jay Briscoe
3. The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) vs.The Cutlers Brothers (Dustin & Brandon)
4. Davey Richards vs. TJ Perkins
5. ROH World TV Title Match: Christopher Daniels vs. Mark Briscoe 
6. Non-Title Rematch: The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin)
7. ROH World Title Match: Roderick Strong vs. El Generico




Spoiler: Cover














Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 6
This title is scheduled to begin shipping on March 16th!!!

1. TV Title Tournament- First Round: Kevin Steen vs. Rhett Titus...Episode 50
2. TV Title Tournament- First Round: El Generico vs. Kenny King...Episode 50
3. TV Title Tournament- First Round: Colt Cabana vs. Eddie Edwards...Episode 51
4. TV Title Tournament- First Round: Davey Richards vs. Delirious...Episode 51
5. Tyler Black and Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries and Kenny King...Episode 43
6. Chris Hero vs. Jay Briscoe...Episode Episode 52
7. TV Title Tournament Semi-Finals: Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen...Episode 53
8. TV Title Tournament Semi-Finals: Davey Richards vs. Kenny King...Episode 54
9. Austin Aries vs. Delirious...Episode 56
10. Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club...Episode 57
11. TV Title Tournament Finals: Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards...Episode 55


----------



## Dug2356

I See ROH Added HdNet Volume 6 (Featuring Davey Vs Eddie) And So Cal Showdown 2 to the site. defo 2 must buys for me.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I demand immediate uploading of Davey vs. TJP, KOW vs. Haas/Benjamin, and Strong vs. Generico to whoever first receives the DVD. ME WANT TO SEE THOSE MATCHES BEFORE I HEAD TO ATLANTA.


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm disappointed in the SoCal Showdown cover; the clouds weren't a good idea on the cover for the FIRST show. Really wish it were available at the show next Saturday, though. DAT CARD.


----------



## jawbreaker

This year's SoCal Showdown cover is better than last year's.

Of course, a five year old with MS Paint could have made a better cover than last year's.


----------



## Bubz

SoCal II has a decent cover. TJP has silly hair!!!! Other than that it looks a good show, i completely forgot it happened.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Champions VS. All-Stars*


Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels - *1/2

The Bravado Brothers vs. Grizzly Redwood & Andy Ridge - **

Adam Cole vs. Mike Bennett - **

Homicide vs. Rhett Titus - **

Steve Corino vs. Kaleb Conley - *

Colt Cabana vs. Caprice Coleman - **1/2

Kenny King vs. Kyle O’Reilly - ***1/4

Roderick Strong, Christopher Daniels & The Kings Of Wrestling vs. Davey Richards, El Generico & The Briscoes - ***3/4



*Bonus Disc - The Best Of The American Wolves*

*ROH on HDNet 4/10/09 - ROH World Tag Team Titles - Tables Are Legal *
American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****

*Tag Title Classic 4/18/09 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ****3/4

*Validation 5/09/09 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & Bryan Danielson - ****

*Manhattan Mayhem III 6/13/09 - ROH World Tag Team Titles - Submissions Match*
American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****

*Violent Tendencies 6/26/09 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
American Wolves vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong - ****1/4 - ****1/2

*The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago 9/9/09 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
American Wolves vs. The Briscoes - ***3/4

*Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown 9/26/09 - ROH World Tag Team Titles - Ladder War II*
American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ***
​


----------



## kwjr86

*** for Ladder War II? I got it at ****1/2.


----------



## smitlick

kwjr86 said:


> *** for Ladder War II? I got it at ****1/2.


Not a lot of people like it due to the injury to Eddie and such.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Eddie climbing the ladder, with one arm, is one of my favourite moments in ROH history. Worth 5* on its own.


----------



## kwjr86

smitlick said:


> Not a lot of people like it due to the injury to Eddie and such.


Yea now that I think about it I remember there being a bunch of flack about it, but like Shirley Crabtree III said Eddie showing balls alone is just an awesome moment.


----------



## Corey

Anyone else getting the DGUSA ppv tonight? Card looks pretty good and Hulk/Tozawa has gotten rave reviews.


----------



## jpchicago23

Is it an IPPV or regular PPV?


----------



## jawbreaker

The Wolves vs. Black/Danielson match from that best of is worth the price of the DVD on its own. In my opinion, the best tag match in ROH history, and one of just five ROH matches I've given the full five stars to (the others all involved Samoa Joe and/or a Japanese import).


----------



## bme

I thought Ladder War 2 was ok, the last minutes of the match were awesome.


----------



## KingCrash

The ending of Ladder War 2 was fine, but there were too many lulls in the action and Edwards' injury just took me out of it. Not going to criticize him for not taking ultra-risky bumps but this just doesn't hold a candle to the first one.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Anyone else getting the DGUSA ppv tonight? Card looks pretty good and Hulk/Tozawa has gotten rave reviews.


Both that and the finals tag look good. I just hope the Homicide/Moxley match isn't a disaster.


----------



## Corey

jpchicago23 said:


> Is it an IPPV or regular PPV?


Regular ppv. It was taped on 1/30. Premieres at 10:00 Eastern Time tonight.

I'm pretty sure Homicide/Moxley is a disaster from reading the results a while back, but I'm sure the rest will make up for it.


----------



## Bubz

There is no way Homicide/Moxley is going to be anything more than crap. Homicide really is not performing since leaving TNA, that match with Roddy at the last iPPV was atrocious!


----------



## jpchicago23

So can you get it on Directv or what? I might order it if u can


----------



## Corey

Well Comcast inDemand would literally just not let me buy it at all, so so much for that.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

SuperDuperSonic said:


> The following out of print ROH DVDs are for sale, with an opportunity to win extra DVDs, including ROH, PWG, Chikara, and JAPW:
> 
> Straight Edge: The Best of CM Punk Vol. 2 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748587527&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> The Era of Honor Begins - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748584109&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Road to the Title - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748586182&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> All Star Extravaganza II - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748585303&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Joe vs. Kobashi - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748588402&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Best in the World - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748589707&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Glory By Honor V Night 1 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748589161&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748590766&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Without Remorse - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748591583&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Supercard of Honor III - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748592261&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Supercard of Honor V - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220748593096&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


Less than 24 hours remaining!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Now less than an hour remaining on all of my auctions!


----------



## smitlick

Chris Jerichos 1st Book if anyone here is interested
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170615032755


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The only good reason to sell that is to get the other version (hard/soft).


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> The only good reason to sell that is to get the other version (hard/soft).


I've just started reading his 2nd book which is pretty good as well. I'm looking to replace my Paperback copy with a Hard one for the 1st Book.


----------



## Tarfu

Undisputed is fucking froot, man. Haven't finished it yet but I can safely say it's already on-par with A Lion's Tale if not even higher. I love the fact how he holds nothing back and just digs up the shit. No wonder the company didn't give it much attention. Funny how Foley's book about his road to the TNA world title got the very opposite treatement.


----------



## jpchicago23

Is Highspots the best place to get PWG dvds? I ordered a Chikara dvd from Smartmark the other day and it was fast as hell, two days!!! Just wondering if anyone ships PWG dvds that fast


----------



## Platt

Highspots or ROH for PWG.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Tarfu said:


> Undisputed is fucking froot, man. Haven't finished it yet but I can safely say it's already on-par with A Lion's Tale if not even higher. I love the fact how he holds nothing back and just digs up the shit. No wonder the company didn't give it much attention. Funny how Foley's book about his road to the TNA world title got the very opposite treatement.


I'm about a quarter of the way through his first book atm. It's a pretty entertaining read. His personality really comes through and it's definitely written in his narrative voice, rather than formal English. It takes a while to get used to that but...yeah...it's a great book so far.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

smitlick said:


> I've just started reading his 2nd book which is pretty good as well. I'm looking to replace my Paperback copy with a Hard one for the 1st Book.


Had I known I'd have gladly switched before I sold my hardcover for pittance.


----------



## Bubz

Those books prove one thing...Jericho is THE MAN!


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA: United We Stand PPV*


A.R. Fox vs. Cheech Hernandez - **

Aikra Tozawa vs. BxB Hulk - **** - ****1/4

*Street Fight*
Jon Moxley vs. Homicide - *

Blood Warriors (CIMA, Dragon Kid, Naruki Doi & Ricochet) vs. Austin Aries, Jimmy Jacobs, Yamato & Sami Callihan - ***1/2

*Open The United Gate Tournament Finals*
Ronin (Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano) vs. PAC & Masato Yoshino - ***3/4


_Overall good ppv with Tozawa setting himself up as the future, a solid 8-man & Ronin looking very good again. Just skip the Homicide/Moxley TNA-level garbage._



*AAW - Windy City Classic 6*


Krotch vs. George Jamison - *1/2

The Clash (Cameron Skyy & Tommy Treznik) vs. Juice Robinson & Samuray Del Sol - **

Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Cross - ***

Larry Sweeney vs. Chris Hall - DUD

Shane Hollister vs. Arik Cannon - ***3/4

Mason Beck vs. Jordan McIntyre - *

Knight Wagner vs. Derek St. Holmes - DUD

*AAW Tag Team Titles*
Zero Gravity (CJ Esparza and Bret Gakiya) vs. The North Star Express (Ryan Cruz & Darrin Corbin) - ***1/4

*Loser Leaves AAW*
Colt Cabana vs. Chandler McClure - DUD

*Berwyn Street Fight*
Silas Young & Irish Airborne vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Ryan Boz & Dan Lawrence - **3/4


_Last AAW show of 2010 ends on a bad note with a down show, especially the second half with a squash, a quick bad match and one of the worst-booked matches of 2010. Sweeney is still one of the best when it comes to promos, but right now he sucks in the ring._ ​


----------



## Lost10

*PWG All Star Weekend V - Night One 
* 

1. Disco Machine vs. NOSAWA - **1/2

2. Rocky "Azúcar" Romero vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

3. "Double C" Claudio Castagnoli vs. Human Tornado (w/ Candice LeRae) - **3/4

4. Kikutaro vs. Matt Classic - N/A 

5. Jack Evans vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen - ***1/3

6. The Dynasty ("Photogenic" Chris Bosh, "The Professional" Scott Lost, & Joey Ryan & Karl "Machine Gun" Anderson) vs. "The Future" Frankie Kazarian, TJ Perkins, Ronin, & Top Gun Talwar - ***

7. Kaz Hayashi vs. Alex Shelley - ***3/4

8. Low Ki vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4

*Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match*
9. El Generico (c) vs. "The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC - ****1/2


Amazing show. Most of the matches were very good, the Classic/Kikutaro one was funny, and the Main Event was insane.​


----------



## seabs

*DGUSA United We Stand*

*Cheech Hernandez vs A.R Fox*
_*1/2_

*Akira Tozawa vs BxB Hulk*
_****1/2_

*Homicide vs Jon Moxley - Street Fight*
_**3/4_

*Naruki Doi, CIMA, Dragon Kid & Ricochet vs Jimmy Jacobs, Austin Aries, YAMATO & Sami Callihan*
_***1/2_

*Masato Yoshino & PAC vs Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano - Open The United Gate Championships*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Basically a one match show I thought it was one hell of a match. MOTY so far for me. Fast, intense and fucking stiff which helped Hulk not screw it up seeing as he didn't have to sell a body part or anything complicated like that. Hulk was really good in fairness and Tozawa proved he doesn't have to be in there with a top worker to have a great match which was a relief. Cide/Moxley could have been a lot worse than it was bar the finish. Reby Sky btw. OMG. Main event was a big dissapointment for me considering all of the other matches in the tournament were all MOTYC material. Fuck PAC for not selling anything and fuck Gabe's booking for making Ronin's offense look like shit._​


----------



## Corey

Haven't seen these posted anywhere, so here's the results from 16 Carat Gold:



> *Night 1*, 424 viewers make the Friday evening yesterday, a record crowd of wXw from the previous year and looked in the turbine hall following results:
> 
> 1. Alternate Four Way: Marty Scurll d. Karsten Beck, Kyle O'Reilly & Axeman via Punt to Beck
> 2. R1: Yoshihito Sasaki d. Carnage via LariatR1: Yoshihito Sasaki d. Carnage via Lariat​​
> After the match, 2-Face came to the ring and said he really would be great, that Carnage is beaten up after the events at times AMBITION right, but he would rather do it themselves and call for the morning battle one-on-one.
> 3. R1: Zack Sabre Jr. d. Colt Cabana via Backslide​​4. R1: Mark Haskins d. Adam Cole via Half-Nelson Knees Trike​​5. R1: Go Shiozaki d. Johnny Moss via Lariat​​6. R1: Big Walter Van d. Rico Bushido via Power Bomb​​7. R1: Davey Richards d. Jon Ryan via Vertical Suplex into cross-arm scissors​​8. R1: Sami Callihan d. Tommy End via Stretch Muffler​​9. R1: Kotaro Suzuki d. El Generico via Tiger Driver​​10. wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: Daisuke Sekimoto (c) d. Bad Bones via Deadlift German Suplex Hold (1st defense)​After the match, Johnny Moss asked for the second day of a title fight against Daisuke.
> 
> 
> 
> *Night 2*, 478 spectators witnessed yesterday in the Steffy following events:
> Alex Pain was inducted into the Hall of Fame wXw.
> 1. Axeman d. Bad Bones, Rico Bushido & Tommy End via Death Valley Driver on Bush​​2. Jon Ryan d. Jay Skillet via Ryanoku Driver​​3. Colt Cabana d. Marty Scurll via Double Leg Nelson​​4. 2-Face d. Carnage via cross-legged Northern Lights Bomb ​After the fight provoked Karsten Beck both before The Mind attacked closed. Bad Bones' rescue attempt was unsuccessful. After Walter was off by 2-Face Power Bomb beat and stabbed with the spike Mind OTC bloody and chained both handcuffed to the ropes, whip them with leather belts. From the audience came EMIL SITOCI to openly go against The Mind and save to loud cheers OTC. OTC called for a Tag Title match against Mind for Sunday. ​5. R2: Big Van Walter d. Mark Haskins by Lariat​​6. El Generico & Emil Sitoci d. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly via Double Pin (Top Rope Brainbuster & Corkscrew Tombstone Piledriver)​​7. R2: Sami Callihan d. Yoshihito Sasaki via Stretch Muffler​​8. R2: Go Shiozaki d. Kotaro Suzuki via Space Go Flasher​​9. R2: Davey Richards d. Zack Sabre Jr. via cross-legged in a heel hook completely, absolutely, absolutely crazy good match and the self-standards for Carat.​​10. wXw Unified World Championship Wrestling: Daisuke Sekimoto (c) d. Johnny Moss via Deadlift German Suplex Hold (2nd defense​​
> 
> 
> *Night 3*, 462 viewers have just seen in Oberhausen following results:
> 1. Semifinal: Sami Callihan d. Davey Richards via Running Elbow Strike​​2. Mark Haskins & Kotaro Suzuki d. Colt Cabana & Emil Sitoci via Beltshot with the NWA World Heavyweight Title by Haskins at Cabana​​3. Semifinal: Big Van Walter d. Go Shiozaki via Power Bomb​​4. Yoshihito Sasaki d. Axeman via Argentine Backbreaker Driver on a chair​​5. Johnny Moss d. Jon Ryan via Keylock.
> Moss offered his long-time colleague's hand after the match, but he hit Moss' arm away angry.​​6. wXw World Tag Team Champions - Handicap Match: Adam Polak & Karsten Beck d. Bad Bones (c) via Lariat Beck​​
> The day before the OTC The Mind promised a title fight. By a fracture of the orbital bone could not be present Carnage. Spare partner 2-Face and Jay Skillet were ringside during the fight off of the Sumerian Death Squad. As Bones won Beck had already defeated rang Anthony Zeus from the match easily. In the resulting confusion intervened and allowed Tommy End The Mind of winning the title.
> 7. wXw Unified World Championship Wrestling: Daisuke Sekimoto (c) d. El Generico via Deadlift German Suplex Hold (3rd defense)​​8. LDRS of the New School (Zack Sabre Jr. & Marty Scurll) d. Kyle O'Reilly & Adam Cole via See Ya Later!​​9. Final: Sami Callihan d. Big Van Walter via Stretch Muffler and referee stoppage.​​


----------



## smitlick

Sekimoto vs Generico sounds good but Sami winning doesnt at all.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Callihan over Davey is a joke. Davey is the love-child of Flair and Kobashi compared to that douche-bag.


----------



## McQueen

Sami Callihan = total fail.


----------



## KingCrash

superdupersonic said:


> Callihan over Davey is a joke. Davey is the love-child of Flair and Kobashi compared to that douche-bag.


I'd say they probably put Sami over Davey because he can be trusted to show up unlike Davey and the German fans love him. Was hoping for a Sabre win but at least I got a Leaders of The New School/Cole & O'Reilly tag. Sami is more tolerable in Germany then in the US, so it might work. I'm more upset that Walter made it to the finals again.

Oh, and fuck Adam Polak for winning a title.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - The Germans*

1. Soldier Ant vs Pinkie Sanchez
**1/2

2. Arik Cannon vs Lince Dorado
**3/4

3. The Olsen Twins vs The UnStable
***

4. Hallowicked vs Tim Donst
**1/4

*5. Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Ares vs UltraMantis Black
***1/4

*6. 4 Way Elimination Match*
Sara Del Rey & Daizee Haze vs The Osirian Portal vs F.I.S.T. vs Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw
***1/2

*7. Young Lions Cup Match*
Frightmare vs Johnny Gargano
***1/4

8. Eddie Kingston vs Homicide
**3/4​


----------



## Bubz

Why the jesus did Callihan win?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Wrestlers don't win matches based on ability guys.


----------



## Lost10

RFVideo offers a 40% off on all orders just for today.


----------



## jpchicago23

What was the better PWG card last year, DDT4 or BOLA?


----------



## jawbreaker

I liked BOLA better.


----------



## Chismo

Is Joe/Punk II still ROH's bestseller? I'm curious.


----------



## jpchicago23

Yea i was leaning toward getting Bola actually.


----------



## Corey

New video wire.


----------



## Bubz

Roddy's promo was embarrasing "just like this room, you think it's all fun and games". Oh god!

Bennett stole HHH's line!

Davey was good.


----------



## Platt

Hmm so Eddie wants to become the first man to win the ROH title on the first shot, guess he's never heard of Xavier, Samoa Joe, Austin Aries or Takeshi Morishima then.


----------



## horrorfan_1986

jpchicago23 said:


> What was the better PWG card last year, DDT4 or BOLA?


DDT4 2010 is a completely skipworthy show, unless you're a big London or Generico fan. As the Worm Turns, SEVEN and BOLA Night 2 all blew it out of the water.


----------



## Bubz

As The Worm Turns is an awesome show! Hero vs Shelley was probably the most uderrated match of last year.


----------



## TheAce

I havnt seen As The worm Turns since it came out but I remember really loving it. In fact I have a re-watch to go do


----------



## jpchicago23

Thanks for the help, leaning towards As the Worm Turns now. Does anyone know when Kurt Russel Reunion 2 is finally going to ship?


----------



## Corey

​


> Take 25% Off all in stock merchandise and apparel today in the Ring of Honor Online Store.
> 
> *To redeem your 25% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:*
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
> 2. Enter the coupon code: *march25* into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
> 
> * This offer is not valid on live event tickets and DVD Subscription Packages.
> 
> Sale ends Monday, March 21st at Noon EST. Shipping costs can not be discounted. Not valid on any previously placed orders.


Time to preorder SoCal Showdown II. :agree:


----------



## seabs

*Bryan Danielson's Indy Summer Vacation (4 Discs)*


Spoiler: Matchlisting



Disc 1:
vs Eddie Kingston - CHIKARA We Must Eat Michigans Brain
vs Tim Donst - CHIKARA Faded Scars & Lines
vs Johnny Gargano - AIW Absolution V
vs Tommy End - wXw Ambition
vs TJP - wXw Ambition
vs Johnny Moss - wXw Ambition

Disc 2:
vs Wade Fitzgerald - wXw Broken Rulz X
vs TJP - wXw Broken Rulz X
vs Bobby Fish - EVOLVE 4
vs SHINGO - DGUSA Enter The Dragon
vs Roderick Strong - PWG Seven
vs Adam Pearce - NWA Legends Fanfest V Night 1

Disc 3:
vs Zack Salvation (Finish isn't shown)
vs Drake Younger - IPW Reign Of The Insane
vs Munenori Sawa - EVOLVE 5
vs YAMATO - DGUSA Untouchable 2010
vs Jon Moxley - DGUSA Way Of The Ronin
vs Shelton Benjamin - NEW 1/10/2010

Disc 4 (Bonus Disc):
vs Chris Jericho - NXT 23.02.2010
vs The Miz - Night Of Champions 2010
vs The Miz vs John Morrison - Hell In A Cell 2010
vs Sheamus - Raw 11.10.2010
vs Dolph Ziggler - Bragging Rights 2010
vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 25.10.2010
vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 29.10.2010
vs Ted DiBiase - Survivor Series 2010
vs William Regal - Raw 20.12.2010


*£6. PM me for more info.*


----------



## KingKicks

^ That is actually a seriously cool set. I'm pretty interested in it actually.


----------



## antoniomare007

Seabs, what's the best match of Disc 1?


----------



## jawbreaker

I'd imagine it'd be vs. TJP if the wXw crowd didn't ruin it (haven't seen it, so I'm not sure whether or not they did). I liked vs. Kingston better than vs. Donst or Gargano.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

What other set actually includes Shingo & Yamato with Jericho, Miz, and Sheamus?


----------



## KingCrash

jpchicago23 said:


> Thanks for the help, leaning towards As the Worm Turns now. Does anyone know when Kurt Russel Reunion 2 is finally going to ship?


Highspots said they were going to get them at the beginning of the week, so hopefully they'll ship out a little after that.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'd imagine highspots wants it available for their merch tables at the DGUSA shows in 2 weeks.


----------



## Lost10

*ROH - Tag Title Classic II*


1. Kenny King vs. Adam Cole - **1/2
Fun opener. King wasn't at his best that night (he made a couple of mistakes) but the match was still really good.

2. Colt Cabana vs. “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett - *

3. Ring of Honor Trial Series Match #5: Andy “Right Leg” Ridge vs. World TV Champion Christopher Daniels - **3/4

4. Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen and Steve Corino - ***1/4

5. Four Corner Survival Match: El Generico vs. Rhett Titus vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Ricky Reyes - ***
I wasn't expecting that match to be that good with the talent involved but it delivered.

6. Kyle O'Reilly vs. TJ Perkins - ***1/2

7. Non-Title Challenge Match: ROH World Champion Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt - ***

*World Tag Team Title Match: *
8. The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) - ****1/2
Not as good as the first "Tag Title Classic" but still an amazing match.


*Overall, a very good, easy-to-watch event. Finally ROH puts some attention to their B shows.*​


----------



## seabs

antoniomare007 said:


> Seabs, what's the best match of Disc 1?


*I'd say the Gargano match personally. Haven't seen the 2 CHIKARA matches yet so the Kingston match might be around the same mark.*


jawbreaker said:


> I'd imagine it'd be vs. TJP if the wXw crowd didn't ruin it (haven't seen it, so I'm not sure whether or not they did). I liked vs. Kingston better than vs. Donst or Gargano.


*The 2nd match they did. The 1st match was as part of the shoot style tournament they did and I'm pretty sure they didn't allow the fans to do anything bar clap during the shoot matches and they didn't have any commentary for it yet they had that and chanting for the tag match. Dunno if anyone else who saw the tournament thought it worked well but I thought it was a massive fail personally.*


----------



## silver kyle

ROH Salvation 07/24/2010 (7.5/10)

Erick Stevens & Necro Butcher vs. The Embassy *1/4

Awesome Kong vs. Sara Del Ray *3/4

The Brisoe Brothers vs. The House of Truth ***

Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries ***1/4

The All Night Express vs. Jerry Lynn & Delerious ***

The American Wolves vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico ***3/4

The Kings of Wrestling vs. Generation Me ****

Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen ****​


----------



## smitlick

*SMV - Best of Skayde in the US Volume One*

*1. CZW - Only The Strong - 5/2/05*
Skayde vs Milanito Collection AT
**1/4

*2. Chikara - Stop Making Sense - 17/6/05*
Dr Cheung & Darkness Crabtree vs Skayde & Equinox
**1/2

*3. Chikara - The Cibernetico Cometh - 30/10/04 - 2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Skayde vs Oriental
***

*4. Chikara - 20/11/04*
Skayde vs Mike Quackenbush
**3/4

*5. Chikara - Tag World Grand Prix Night 2 - 19/2/05*
Skayde & Milanito Collection AT vs Trik Davis & Emil Sitoci
**1/4

*6. Chikara - Aniversario White - 22/5/05*
Skayde vs Kanjuro Matsuyama 
**

*7. Chikara - Fear of Music - 19/11/04 - 2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Skayde vs Oriental
**1/2

*8. Chikara - Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night 3 - 20/2/05*
Skayde & Milanito Collection AT vs Ebessan & Billy Ken Kid 
***​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

You really do buy some of the shittiest DVDs out there.


----------



## KingCrash

Hey he could have bought worse best ofs, like a JC Bailey or Mickie Knuckles or B-Boy or Danny Havoc _Volume 2_.


----------



## smitlick

I didn't buy that it came for free with some other stuff i bought off some guy on another forum.


----------



## crooked_reflection

Has anybody watched this match? I thoroughly enjoyed it even though there were a couple of sloppy moments. It was a lengthy grueling ladder match with fantastic commentary from Mick Karch as the match went along. His reactions to some of the big moves helped set the tone for the match. It was cool to see Punk so early in his career.


----------



## Emperor DC

Don't think it deserves it's own thread, but Whitmer made his return this weekend after three years out.


----------



## Platt

March Madness continues this week at ROHWrestling.com with a two special offers.

$7-$10 RING OF HONOR DVD’S

You can now purchase all in stock Ring of Honor DVD’s from 2002-2006 for the low price of $7 each.

Ring of Honor DVD’s from 2007-2009 are on sale for only $10 each.

As an added bonus save 20% Off Your entire order in the ROH Online Store. Details on the 20% off are listed below.

To see all of the items on sale click here and then start at the bottom of page 3.

TAKE 20% OFF YOUR ORDER

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
2. Enter the coupon code: madness into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

* This offer is not valid on live event tickets and DVD Subscription Packages.

Sale ends Friday, March 25th at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs can not be discounted. Not valid on any previously placed order


----------



## Meteora2004

Really good sale. I would definitely buy some stuff if I didn't already have pretty much every DVD I want to own. :\ I'll be grabbing OTSS and SCSII in the next big sale.


----------



## Platt

World's Greatest


Spoiler: cover














This title is scheduled to begin shipping on March 30th!!!

1. Jay Briscoe vs. Kyle O’Reilly
2. Steve Corino and Grizzly Redwood vs. The Bravado Brothers
3. Mark Briscoe vs. “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett
4. Four Corner Survival Match: Colt “Boom Boom” Cabana vs. Rhett Titus vs. Mike Mondo vs. Andy “Right Leg” Ridge
5. Non-Title Challenge Match: ROH World TV Champion Christopher Daniels vs. Michael Elgin
6. El Generico vs. Homicide
7. Survival of the Fittest 2010 Finals Re-Match: Eddie Edwards vs. Kenny King
8. Six Man Tag Team Match: Davey Richards & WGTT (Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas) vs. ROH World Champion Roderick Strong & ROH World Tag Team Champions The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli)

SHIMMER Vol. 36


Spoiler: cover














This title is scheduled to begin shipping on March 29th!!!

1. Jamilia Craft vs. Bonesaw
2. Nikki Roxx vs. Mercedes Martinez
3. Leva Bates vs. Cat Power
4. Jessica James vs. Veronika Vice
5. Misaki Ohata vs. Kellie Skater
6. Nevaeh vs. Athena
7. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Jessie McKay & Tenille
8. I Quit Match: Rachel Summerlyn vs. Daffney
9. Eight Woman Elimination Tag Team Match: Serena Deeb & Ayako Hamada & Ayumi Kurihara & Cheerleader Melissa vs. Madison Eagles & Sara Del Rey & Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa
Bonus Match: Kalamity vs. Sweet Cherrie (NCW Femmes Fatales III - Montreal, QC)


----------



## Bubz

The front cover of Worlds Greatest is awesome. the back not so much.

Worlds Greatest front cover looks awesome apart from claudios arm in the background. Looks like they couldn't be bothered to cut it out properly.

Sorry for double post


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Just ordered Champions v All Stars, Only the Strong Survive and SoCal Showdown yesterday, and they put up Worlds greatest today, Awful timing ROH, But now I'll wait until the pre order for 9th Anniversary is up to make another order. I need to get a 3DS.


----------



## William Murderface

Just ordered PWG THreemendous, looking forward to reliving my first ever PWG show once again.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Stop after the tag match.


----------



## jawbreaker

I thought Ryan vs. B-Boy was actually pretty good considering it was, you know, Joey Ryan vs. B-Boy.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I got the show mixed up with its sequel.


----------



## Corey

This match is gonna be epic. Does anyone else think it's crazy that Daniels is gonna be 40 in two days?


----------



## Bubz

That match will be awesome for sure. Can't wait for those shows


----------



## jawbreaker

This is the best ROH has built to a title match in a VERY long time. Maybe since Nigel-Danielson at Rising Above?

Does anyone else think there's still a chance Daniels joins the HOT? Strong/Daniels/Elgin/somebody like Shane Hollister would be a very good stable IMO.


----------



## seabs

*Strong needs to get out of HOT now he's dropped the title. He's a god awful heel but at least he can hide his weaknesses much better as a babyface. If Daniels has a long term future with ROH past Mania weekend then I wouldn't be suprise. If they can find a main event level replacement for Strong and bring in a decent partner for Elgin then they're looking decent. Obviously wont be anywhere near as good as Raymond/Able no matter who they bring in though.*


----------



## jawbreaker

I want Raymond back so so bad. Elgin is a suitable replacement for Able but replacing Raymond is much harder.


----------



## Corey

wXw added new matches to their 4/9 iPPV, including a rematch from 16 Carat Gold. Check out the updated card:


> *No Ropes Barbed Wire Match*
> "Crazy Monkey" Jun Kasai vs. "Golden Boy" Drake Younger
> 
> *wXw Unified World Championship*
> Daisuke Sekimoto(c) vs. Chris Hero
> 
> Big Van Walter & Brodie Lee vs. Michael Elgin & Johnny Moss
> 
> Bad Bones vs. Sami Callihan
> 
> Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. LDRS of the New School (Marty Scurll & Zack Sabre Jr.
> 
> *Also in Action:*
> - Brandon Gatson
> - "Tremendous" Emil Sitoci
> and more.


I think I'm gonna take a chance and order this bad boy. Never seen half the guys on the card before...


----------



## antoniomare007

Daisuke vs Hero is gonna be brutal (in a good way)

--

any word on Wrestling Road Diaries?


----------



## KingCrash

LDRS/Cole & O'Reilly will be great and if Bad Bones has another match in Philly like he did last time I think this time he'll actually kill some fans.



jawbreaker said:


> Does anyone else think there's still a chance Daniels joins the HOT? Strong/Daniels/Elgin/somebody like Shane Hollister would be a very good stable IMO.


Like Seabs said if Daniels is staying long-term or at least until the end of summer then I think he'll join and he & Roderick do the double turn. It'll be interesting whether they try to recreate the Able/Raymond dynamic or just get another power guy to build a force behind Daniels (no Keith Walker please).

And Highspots now says due to problems they're going to get Kurt RussellReunion II on Friday.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

antoniomare007 said:


> any word on Wrestling Road Diaries?


It's available on highspots.


----------



## -Mystery-

I haven't watched ROH in awhile, but how's Elgin doing? I remember him being a nice prospect back in the IWA-MS, but just green as fuck. Has he developed well?


----------



## jawbreaker

I haven't liked anything I've seen of him but reports of his match with Edwards in Plymouth on 3/18 were good.


----------



## will94

Wrestling Road Diaries arrived in my mailbox today. Starting watching it now.


----------



## Corey

-Mystery- said:


> I haven't watched ROH in awhile, but how's Elgin doing? I remember him being a nice prospect back in the IWA-MS, but just green as fuck. Has he developed well?


He's really just a raw power guy. He's had some decent matches with Generico and O'Reilly but I haven't seen anything _that_ impressive from him that you wouldn't see from your usual power guy.


----------



## will94

So yea, Wrestling Road Diaries is just awesome. Definite must see for any fan.


----------



## Platt

Did you get the 2 disc version?


----------



## will94

Platt said:


> Did you get the 2 disc version?


Yep. Haven't gotten into the bonus disc yet though.


----------



## Platt

Cool hopefully mine comes soon, you got it off the WRD site right not highspots?


----------



## will94

Platt said:


> Cool hopefully mine comes soon, you got it off the WRD site right not highspots?


Right. Looks like Cabana himself is sending them out based on the return address on my package.


----------



## kwjr86

Man I cant wait to get that DVD.


----------



## Platt

Nice dunno why but it's always kinda cool when you order something and you know it's come from the wrestler themselves.


----------



## SHIRLEY

will94 said:


> Right. Looks like Cabana himself is sending them out based on the return address on my package.


He is, according to his podcast. He said that his local Post Office are sick of him. I ordered mine off coltmerch.com btw.

Anyone know if they're still signed copies or was that only for a limited time?


----------



## Burkarl

I am so looking forward to getting my copy of WRD. The Trailer alone is awesome-


----------



## seabs

*Watched EVOLVE 6 yesterday, really solid good show despite not having anything great on it like the other shows. The Cide/Moxley match was really good and leaps and bounds better than their DGUSA match on the last PPV. Really enjoyed Moxley going after the arm, keeping on it and getting the win off it. Finish was really smartly booked and oh shit at the pre match angle. Fucking awesome and Moxley has almost made me do a completed u-turn on him with this one angle, he was so great. 

O'Reilly/Fish and Ricochet/Cole were both really good little matches. O'Reilly/Fish started off amazingly but sorta fizzed out. Jacobs/Gargano was my MOTN. Some really innovative stuff and just another example of Jacobs taking an ok match and pushing it to higher limits than most other Indy workers could take it too. Such a shame that the crowd and particuarly one idiot did their best to ruin with stupid remarks that the mics picked up perfectly to put themselves over and talking all over the promo aftewrads so you couldn't hear anything. Aries/Taylor was pretty much both men going through their routines together and producing a really good match but nothing more. Weakest EVOLVE main event so far for sure. Also really good to see Silas have a good little opening match and get a strong reaction. Seemed to build to Silas vs Gargano for the next show too which would be really great. 4 way was uneventful other than AR Fox almost killing himself on the ring steps.

Really strong show from top to bottom and despite not having big names in every match, the last few cards have produced really strong shows that have genuinly interested me from to bottom unlike ROH 2010 shows with shitty undercards. *


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm about to watch EVOLVE 6 myself and I'm pretty excited. Evolve was probably my second favorite promotion in 2010 and the shows are always fun to watch. But there's no excuse for not getting the DVD out for four months, and EVOLVE 7 still being a month away.


----------



## Corey

Charlie Haas, Davey Richards, Dan Maff, and Tama Tonga have been comfirmed for the New Japan US tour with JAPW in May.

Richards/Devitt? Tanahashi? Bernard? Tons of matchups for the roster they have set so far. They also launched a website for the tour: www.njpw.japw.net

Any chance these could be iPPVs, has JAPW ever done that?


----------



## jpchicago23

Yeah i'm about to order WRD myself, was gonna order it off Highspots with Kurt RusselReunion but decided to get it from his website. I'm a Chicago man myself so i gotta help out a fellow chicagoan.


----------



## Platt

Take 25% Off all in stock merchandise and apparel today in the Ring of Honor Online Store.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
2. Enter the coupon code: march25 into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

* This offer is not valid on live event tickets and DVD Subscription Packages.

Sale ends Tuesday, March 29th at Noon EST. Shipping costs can not be discounted. Not valid on any previously placed orders.

NEW DVD RELEASES

World’s Greatest- Dayton, OH 2/25/11 (DVD-Preorder)

This title is scheduled to begin shipping on Wednesday!!!

1. Jay Briscoe vs. Kyle O’Reilly
2. Steve Corino and Grizzly Redwood vs. The Bravado Brothers
3. Mark Briscoe vs. “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett
4. Four Corner Survival Match: Colt “Boom Boom” Cabana vs. Rhett Titus vs. Mike Mondo vs. Andy “Right Leg” Ridge
5. Non-Title Challenge Match: ROH World TV Champion Christopher Daniels vs. Michael Elgin
6. El Generico vs. Homicide
7. Survival of the Fittest 2010 Finals Re-Match: Eddie Edwards vs. Kenny King
8. Six Man Tag Team Match: Davey Richards & WGTT (Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas) vs. ROH World Champion Roderick Strong & ROH World Tag Team Champions The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli)

SoCal Showdown II- Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11 (DVD)

1. The Bravado Brothers vs. Cedric Alexander & Caleb Konley
2. Colt Cabana vs. Jay Briscoe
3. The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) vs.The Cutlers Brothers (Dustin & Brandon)
4. Davey Richards vs. TJ Perkins
5. ROH World TV Title Match: Christopher Daniels vs. Mark Briscoe
6. Non-Title Rematch: The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin)
7. ROH World Title Match: Roderick Strong vs. El Generico

Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 6 (DVD)

Features the tournament to crown the first ever Ring of Honor World Television Champion!!!

1. TV Title Tournament- First Round: Kevin Steen vs. Rhett Titus…Episode 50
2. TV Title Tournament- First Round: El Generico vs. Kenny King…Episode 50
3. TV Title Tournament- First Round: Colt Cabana vs. Eddie Edwards…Episode 51
4. TV Title Tournament- First Round: Davey Richards vs. Delirious…Episode 51
5. Tyler Black and Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries and Kenny King…Episode 43
6. Chris Hero vs. Jay Briscoe…Episode Episode 52
7. TV Title Tournament Semi-Finals: Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen…Episode 53
8. TV Title Tournament Semi-Finals: Davey Richards vs. Kenny King…Episode 54
9. Austin Aries vs. Delirious…Episode 56
10. Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club…Episode 57
11. TV Title Tournament Finals: Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards…Episode 55

SHIMMER Vol. 36 (DVD-Preorder)

This title is scheduled to begin shipping on Tuesday!!!

1. Jamilia Craft vs. Bonesaw
2. Nikki Roxx vs. Mercedes Martinez
3. Leva Bates vs. Cat Power
4. Jessica James vs. Veronika Vice
5. Misaki Ohata vs. Kellie Skater
6. Nevaeh vs. Athena
7. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Jessie McKay & Tenille
8. I Quit Match: Rachel Summerlyn vs. Daffney
9. Eight Woman Elimination Tag Team Match: Serena Deeb & Ayako Hamada & Ayumi Kurihara & Cheerleader Melissa vs. Madison Eagles & Sara Del Rey & Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa
Bonus Match: Kalamity vs. Sweet Cherrie (NCW Femmes Fatales III – Montreal, QC)

Shimmer Vol. 35 (DVD)

1. Melanie Cruise vs. Jessica James
2. Mercedes Martinez vs. Misaki Ohata
3. Nikki Roxx & Ariel vs. Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa
4. Allison Danger vs. Veronika Vice
5. Serena Deeb vs. Portia Perez
6. Amazing Kong vs. Kellie Skater
7. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Sara Del Rey
8. Ayako Hamada vs. Nicole Matthews
9. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Ayumi Kurihara
10. SHIMMER Title Match: Madison Eagles vs. Jessie McKay

Other New/Upcoming DVD Releases Include:
- TNA: Mick Foley- Hardcore Legend (DVD)
- WWE DX: One Last Stand (3 Disc Set)
- Timeline: The History of WWE- 2001 Lisa “Ivory” Moretti (DVD-R)
- Big Japan – The Best of Yuko Miyamoto (DVD-R)
- The True Story Of Wrestlemania (3 Disc Set)
- WWE Elimination Chamber 2011 (DVD)
- TNA Genesis 2011 (DVD)
- CZW “Twelve”- Philadelphia, PA 2/12/11 (DVD-R)


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Dragon Gate Challenge II*

Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious - **1/2

Kenny King & Sal Rinauro vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw - **1/2

Austin Aries vs. Genki Horiguchi - **3/4

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino - ****1/2
_INSANE._

Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. BxB Hulk & Shingo - ****
_Tough to follow the previous match, but they did a fine job. I can't say in my lifetime I've ever seen an inverted suplex off the top rope, until now. Let alone one that leads right into the Paroxysm._

The Briscoes vs. Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito - ***1/2
_Not as exciting as the first two, just didn't have the near falls and big moves. I think the order of these tag matches should've been switched._

Erick Stevens, CIMA, & Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero - ****1/4
_Chopfests never get old. Never._

*Overall: 8.5/10*
_Tag Team wrestling at its finest here. On top of that, titties galore with Becky Bayless and Tammy Lynn Sytch._​


----------



## seancarleton77

Putting Dan Maff on the New Japan card makes it look like a cheap Indy got a hold of some big Japanese stars.


----------



## Corey

SoCal Showdown II arrived today. Must say, the cover looks really good in person.


----------



## jpchicago23

Can someone tell me how long it took Wrestling Road Diaries to ship? I just ordered mine a few hours ago.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Jack Evans 187 said:


> SoCal Showdown II arrived today. Must say, the cover looks really good in person.


Davey vs. TJP please.


----------



## will94

jpchicago23 said:


> Can someone tell me how long it took Wrestling Road Diaries to ship? I just ordered mine a few hours ago.


I pre-ordered mine, but Colt said he started shipping them Monday and mine came Wednesday.


----------



## jpchicago23

Alright cool so they're shipping Priority i assume. It's crazy because every time i order from smartmark or highspots the Flat Rate comes just as fast as Two Day Air and its way cheaper


----------



## jawbreaker

You probably live close to where they ship from.


----------



## Dudalizer

will94 said:


> I pre-ordered mine, but Colt said he started shipping them Monday and mine came Wednesday.


I just got mine this morning (ordered on Monday). Really interesting DVD BTW. I'd recommend it to any Cabana or Danielson fans, or any who just wants a look into the life of an indie wrestler. 

Also, did anyone else notice the beef jerky and chicken that Danielson was eating on the vid? Is he just a recently converted vegan?


----------



## FITZ

Seabs said:


> 4 way was uneventful other than AR Fox almost killing himself on the ring steps.


I've seen AR Fox wrestle a few times and it seems like he almost kills himself every time he wrestles. I'm beginning to think he's doing it on purpose and doesn't actually suck that much.







Dudalizer said:


> I just got mine this morning (ordered on Monday). Really interesting DVD BTW. I'd recommend it to any Cabana or Danielson fans, or any who just wants a look into the life of an indie wrestler.
> 
> Also, did anyone else notice the beef jerky and chicken that Danielson was eating on the vid? Is he just a recently converted vegan?


I think that is a recent thing. And does anyone know how different the 2 disc set is than the one disc?


----------



## Corey

*ROH - SoCal Showdown II*​ 
The Bravado Brothers vs. Caleb Konley & Cedric Alexander - **1/2​ 
Colt Cabana vs. Jay Briscoe - **1/4
_I'd prefer it if these two went another 9 years without having a singles match._​ 
The All Night Express vs. The Cutler Brothers - ***
_If ANX weren't so sloppy and wreckless they'd be a much better tag team. They need to be more crisp with even just the little things._​ 
Davey Richards vs. TJ Perkins - ****
_Obviously there was some great technical wrestling in this. Perkins is oh so impressive for his age. Davey puts him over huge after the match, says a ton of guys wouldn't be where they are (including himself) if it weren't for Perkins being there training with them in PWG. Great match. _​ 
*ROH Television Championship*
Christopher Daniels(c) vs. Mark Briscoe - ***​ 
The Kings of Wrestling vs. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin - ****
_Idk how it stacks up against their first match, but this one was pretty damn good._​ 
*ROH World Championship*
Roderick Strong(c) vs. El Generico - ***3/4
_This was so god damn good before the fairly flat ending. Generico is the ultimate underdog babyface and Strong just beats the piss out of him. If their Atlanta match is anything like this, it should be fantastic. I really wanted to yell at my tv though because the crowd got annoying. There was a handful of people that were chanting Rooooderick the entire match and it was ridiculous. They even continued after the match..._​ 
*Overall: 8/10*
_A really good, but short, show. Only 2 hours and 15 minutes but you get 3 high quality matches. The crowd does get annyoing at times though. Their chants were pretty random and were at the weirdest times._​


----------



## FITZ

I ordered Wrestling Road Diaries from Colt's website. I also ordered the shirt he had on his site for $10. If I don't get the order before I leave for Atlanta I'm cheering for Dave Taylor in their match on Night 2....


----------



## Dudalizer

TaylorFitz said:


> I think that is a recent thing. And does anyone know how different the 2 disc set is than the one disc?


The bonus disk adds about an hour of bunus scenes I believe and a couple of those "wrestling roundtable" videos. I haven't actually gotten around to watching either of those though.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah I went with the double DVD. I figured $5 was a good deal for another hour of Danielson and Colt on the road.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jack Evans 187 said:


> _The crowd does get annyoing at times though. Their chants were pretty random and were at the weirdest times._


A PWG crowd, in other words.


----------



## KingCrash

Seabs said:


> *O'Reilly/Fish and Ricochet/Cole were both really good little matches. O'Reilly/Fish started off amazingly but sorta fizzed out. Jacobs/Gargano was my MOTN. Some really innovative stuff and just another example of Jacobs taking an ok match and pushing it to higher limits than most other Indy workers could take it too. Such a shame that the crowd and particuarly one idiot did their best to ruin with stupid remarks that the mics picked up perfectly to put themselves over and talking all over the promo aftewrads so you couldn't hear anything. Aries/Taylor was pretty much both men going through their routines together and producing a really good match but nothing more. Weakest EVOLVE main event so far for sure. Also really good to see Silas have a good little opening match and get a strong reaction. Seemed to build to Silas vs Gargano for the next show too which would be really great. 4 way was uneventful other than AR Fox almost killing himself on the ring steps.*


Liked the flow of the entire show besides the main event which seemed to just slow to a crawl right in the middle. Fish/O'Reilly improved on their first match in Evolve, liked the tag team match even thought at this point they have to start building another team or people will get tired of C&C winning, didn't hate Homicide in his match with Moxley and Jacobs/Gargano was easily the best match of the show. Only thing I hated was them just randomly ending Younger's win record just like Taylor's, hopefully Gabe will use Young to make it mean something. 



seancarleton77 said:


> Putting Dan Maff on the New Japan card makes it look like a cheap Indy got a hold of some big Japanese stars.


That's pretty much it. I know they want to put in one of their stars on the shows, but it shows how in dire straits JAPW is in when that guy is Dan Maff. I hope the shows happen, but would anyone be shocked if just out of the blue they were canceled?


----------



## jawbreaker

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> A PWG crowd, in other words.


You couldn't be more wrong, actually. A common complaint on the PWG message board was that the ROH show crowd was nothing like regular Reseda crowds, and while the PWG show was better, it still wasn't as good as Reseda.

Also, there were apparently a contingent of juggalos in attendance, and they just ruin everything for everyone.


----------



## antoniomare007

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> A wXw crowd, in other words.


fixed


----------



## KaijuFan

jpchicago23 said:


> Alright cool so they're shipping Priority i assume. It's crazy because every time i order from smartmark or highspots the Flat Rate comes just as fast as Two Day Air and its way cheaper


Same here, I've constantly had two day arrivals from them but I'm only like 6 hours from their place.


----------



## jawbreaker

I thought Highspots was based in North Carolina.


----------



## will94

jawbreaker said:


> I thought Highspots was based in North Carolina.


They are, in Charlotte.


----------



## Rickey

edit: You know what, forget ratings. ROH Manhattan Mayhem(2005) is a quality show and one of the best shows that I've seen from the company. Buy it now!


----------



## smitlick

My copy of Wrestling Road Diaries arrived today signed.

Also just ordered
- Chikara - Reality is Relative
- AAW - Best of 2009
- AAW - Best of 2010
- wXw - 10th Anniversary Show
- Shimmer - Volume 35
- ROH - Best of HDNet Vol 6
- ROH - SoCal Showdown II
- ROH - World's Greatest


----------



## Platt

Got my signed copy of WRD today as well, I know what I'm watching after RAW is done


----------



## SHIRLEY

My copy of WRD arrived today. Totally surreal seeing "COLT" and then his address in the top corner, in his own handwriting.


----------



## Platt

Watched all 4+ hours of WRD today, fantastic DVD a must for any indy fan.

KurtRussell Reunion 2 is finally shipping


----------



## Lost10

The cover of KRRII:


----------



## Corey

^ Love it, especially the Davey/Low Ki portion.

DGUSA and EVOLVE's latest email newsletter included a link to some sweet dvd deals that're only available through the email.

EVOLVE 2 - $11
EVOLVE 3 - $11
Open The Ultimate Gate 2010 & Mercury Rising - $28

Here's the link:
http://www.dgusa.tv/storenewsletter.htm

Also, Bushido:Code of the Warrior and Freedom Fight 2010 will be available at the shows this weekend and they'll start shipping at the beginning of next week.


----------



## Certified G

Hey guys, I got a pretty important question, it might've already been asked but I'll ask it anyway. On Highspots they have some nice dvd's which are dvd-r's. Now afaik a dvd-r is a burned dvd's right? So what's the deal with that, they say on their site:

DVD-R Version

Please verify you have a compatible player before purchasing our DVD-R titles. We are not responsible for the compatibility of your player to our DVD-R titles. 

Are they original dvd's or burned? And do they have usuable menu's and extra's (those are pretty important to me and is the factor of wheter I'll buy or download shows). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Platt

DVD-R are burned as you would at home with the purple back rather than professionally done DVDs like you would buy in a shop. Some will have extras that completely depends on the show and everything I've bought from them in the past had full menu's. It's basically a cost thing for the company as with DVD like ROH, PWG etc do your looking at buying in a minimum of 1000, with DVD-R's the companies can make and many or as few as they like.


----------



## Certified G

Ah alright, the menu is pretty important to me because it's what distincts those dvd's from just downloaded shows. Oh btw, if I buy a couple of those dvd-r's from, do you come in like cd cases or the normal dvd cases with a printed cover?


----------



## Platt

DVD cases with covers.


----------



## Shock

Didn't know it's normally posted in here. If someone can delete the thread I made, that'd be great.


----------



## Meteora2004

Lost10 said:


>


I'll definitely pick that up if Highspots has a merch table at The Arena next Saturday.


----------



## Mister Hands

WRD is so great. Just a really fun and interesting 3 hours.


----------



## kwjr86

I'll add on to the WRD praise. The documentary is excellent. Must see stuff.


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^ Love it, especially the Davey/Low Ki portion.


I like that they are shown on the cover in actual size in comparison to Claudio.


----------



## Shock

I wanna buy WRD now.



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I like that they are shown on the cover in actual size in comparison to Claudio.


:lmao


----------



## dezpool

Man, you guys have got me seriously considering WRD now. It wasn't even really on my radar until recently.


----------



## Shock

The World's Greatest show in Dayton from the night before the 9th Anniversary Show is now available on DVD, BTW.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

And if anyone gets it by tomorrow, or even Friday, please upload King vs. Edwards and the main event ASAP. I'd like to see them before this weekend's shows.


----------



## Shock

superdupersonic said:


> And if anyone gets it by tomorrow, or even Friday, please upload King vs. Edwards and the main event ASAP. I'd like to see them before this weekend's shows.


I second this.


----------



## Tarfu

Finished watching Final Battle 2010 a while ago. Am I the only one who _really_ disliked the two main events?


----------



## jawbreaker

Probably? I didn't super love either of them on second viewing (thought Roddy/Davey tried too hard to make Davey look unbeatable and Steen/Generico was a bit plodding), but they were much better than the fucking Edwards match and the fucking Briscoes match.


----------



## Shock

There may be some who disliked the outcomes, but in terms of enjoyment I'd say it's likely that you're the only one who disliked them.

I loved both matches, sometimes I don't have the patience to watch 30 minute-plus matches all the way through in one go but Davey/Roderick and Steen/Generico were definitely two exceptions.


----------



## seabs

*Wouldn't say I disliked steen/generico but I really do wish it had it had been a much quicker full of hate rather than spots. *


----------



## Shock

The end of the match was pretty cool though with the chairshot.


----------



## Tarfu

Shock said:


> The end of the match was pretty cool though with the chairshot.


It would've worked better had they cut down the amount of "epic" false finishes, really killed the crowd towards the end. Also Steen felt off the entire match and it just came off weird, can't really put my finger on it. 

Strong/Richards just didn't make much sense as a whole, no sctructure at all. Apart from the beginning it felt like watching an exhibition of moves. Add a little unnecessary kickouts and Daveyntensity™ to the mix and you have a typical "indy match". May have to rewatch, but I just really wasn't feeling it. Didn't give a shit, in other words. (Strong's 16-year-old looks were really distracting too, moreso than Davey's midget legs. I wan't chubby Roddy back, darnet!)

Also I hate the NYC crowd and their terribly timed stupid chants, which contributes to everything. 

End of rant. Negative Nancy, out.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Shock said:


>


KINGS O' RASSLIN...WE COMIN FOR YA ******!


----------



## Corey

Just ordered EVOLVE 1 and 2 off their site. It'll be my first time seeing EVOLVE and after reading TaylorFitz's reviews and watching the hype videos, I'm fairly excited to see them. If all goes well, I plan on ordering all their shows in chronological order. Gotta support the indies.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Just ordered EVOLVE 1 and 2 off their site. It'll be my first time seeing EVOLVE and after reading TaylorFitz's reviews and watching the hype videos, I'm fairly excited to see them. If all goes well, I plan on ordering all their shows in chronological order. Gotta support the indies.


Fish vs. Claudio upload please with a minimum post count view to prevent immediate deletion.


----------



## Platt

Check out our latest DVD offer available exclusively in the Ring of Honor Online Store. For every 3 Ring of Honor DVD’s you purchase, get 2 FREE.

BUY 3, GET 2 FREE ON ALL RING OF HONOR DVD’S

- BUY 3 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 2 FREE (a total of 5 DVD’s)

- BUY 6 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 4 FREE (a total of 10 DVD’s)

- BUY 9 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 6 FREE (a total of 15 DVD’s)

- BUY 12 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 8 FREE (a total of 20 DVD’s)

Just add your Ring of Honor DVD’s to the “Cart”. Once you add 5, 10, 15, or 20 DVD’s it will automatically deduct your savings from the total price. You will receive (2) free Ring of Honor DVD’s for every (3) that you purchase.

All DVD’s listed here at ROHWrestling.com under Ring of Honor DVD’s are included in this offer. Non ROH DVD’s are not included.

NEW IN STOCK/PREORDER DVD’S
- 9th Anniversary Show- Chicago Ridge, IL 2/26/11 (Preorder)
- World’s Greatest- Dayton, OH 2/25/11
- SoCal Showdown 1/28/11
- ROH on HDNet Vol. 6
- Only The Strong Survives- Charlotte, NC 1/15/11
- Champions Vs. All Stars- Richmond, VA 1/14/11 (2 disc set with bonus American Wolves DVD)
- Shimmer Vol. 36
- Shimmer Vol. 35
- WWE DX: One Last Stand (3 Disc Set- Shipping Monday)
- WWE Elimination Chamber 2011
- TNA Mick Foley: Hardcore Legend

Please note that only Ring of Honor DVD’s are included in the Buy 3, Get 2 Free Sale!!!

This offer ends on Monday, April 4th at noon EST and is only valid on new orders placed at www.rohstore.com. No adjustments to prior purchases.


----------



## Corey

The complete card for wXw's April 9th iPPV, entitled wXw Crusade ZXI, on hybrident.tv has been announced:



> *No Ropes Barbed Wire Match*
> "Crazy Monkey" Jun Kasai vs. "Golden Boy" Drake Younger
> 
> *wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship*
> Daisuke Sekimoto(c) vs. Chris Hero
> 
> Big van Walter & Brodie Lee vs. Johnny Moss & Michael Elgin
> 
> Bad Bones vs. Sami Callihan
> 
> Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. LDRS of the New School (Zack Sabre Jr. & Marty Scurll)
> 
> *Four Way Dance*
> Brandon Gatson vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Emil Sitoci vs. Johnny Gargano
> 
> Karsten Beck vs. Necro Butcher


I'm now quite excited for this show.


----------



## Meteora2004

Next Saturday will be my last trip to Philly for a while, so I'm really glad both shows that day are looking good. Honestly, though, I just can't wait to see Kasai, that crazy fucker.


----------



## KingCrash

The wXw card for the ippv looks good besides the random use of Necro, hope HybridEnt upgraded their servers so they don't crash like at Cage Of Death.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Best Dragon Gate USA DVD?*

I would post this in the DVD thread, but I need a lot of responses. Which one is the best? Any of the Danielson ones considered the best? 

Also, if it isn't too much, could someone list all of them and give a description if they have a theme (tournament, anniversary show, etc.)

I'll be checking the Star Ratings thread too, but I want all my bases covered.


----------



## The REAL MP

*Re: Best Dragon Gate USA DVD?*

I was gonna say "anything featuring that pathetic loser Jimmy Jacobs," but that wouldn't be very helpful hahaha.

The first two shows are the best, and the First Anniversary Show is pretty good too. I'm rapidly losing interest in that style though, so I might not be the best person to answer.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Best Dragon Gate USA DVD?*

I won a contest on a website and I ended up picking Untouchable 2010


----------



## SHIRLEY

Available for pre-order...

​


ROHStore.com said:


> *This title is scheduled to begin shipping on April 13th!!!*
> 
> 1. Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana
> 2. Four Corner Survival Match: Steve Corino vs. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Mike Bennett vs. Grizzly Redwood
> 3. El Generico vs. Michael Elgin
> 4. ROH World Title Match- No DQ Barrio Street Fight: Roderick Strong vs. Homicide
> 5. MsChif vs. Sara Del Rey
> 6. World Tag Team Title Match: The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli) vs. The All Night Express (Kenny King and Rhett Titus
> 7. World TV Title Match- 2/3 Falls, 30 Minute Time Limit: Christopher Daniels vs. Eddie Edwards
> 8. Dream Tag Team Match: Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas)


Awesome cover IMO.


----------



## Corey

Ridiculously awesome cover. Whoever is doing them these days needs to continue for a long time.


----------



## dezpool

Yeah, really nice cover. A definite improvement over what they've put out in the recent past.


----------



## Damian77D

*Re: Best Dragon Gate USA DVD?*

*This *


----------



## Bubz

Awesome cover, they have been great for a while now, it honestly makes ROH look so much better when they have good DVD covers.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1*

El Generico vs. Michael Elgin - **1/2
_One thing I couldn't get over is just the overall size of Elgin. His arms, chest, legs, everything. Dude's fucking jacked. Get him some more experience and he could be a force. But anyway, good opener. Finish wasn't what I was expecting but it'll be fun to take this masked man story further._

*Four Corner Survival*
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana vs. Caleb Konley vs. Tommasso Ciampa - **1/2
_Lot of fun, much better than expected. Cabana is really underrated due to his comedy antics but I'd have no problem seeing him in title matches. Ciampa's finisher is awesome, Homicide hit 3 straight dives to the outside, and Caleb Konley still sucks._

Sara Del Ray & Serena Deeb vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara - **1/2
_So yeah, these Joshi girls are pretty talented. Especially Kurihara. Tag title match tomorrow should be stellar._

The Briscoes vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly - ***3/4
_This was just awesome from start to finish. Cole & O'Reilly cotinue to impress and the Briscoes are much better heels than faces at this point. Everything they hit looked like it had a little more force to it. Check this one out for sure._

Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards - ****
_The first half of the match was fairly slow, then it picked up and Strogn beat the monkey shit out of Davey like always. I liked this, but they've had better matches. One thing I noticed were that several of the chops and kicks had no noise, which just doesn't come off as well as a big smack or thud. It may sound better on dvd though. Cool moment is seen where Roddy nails Richards with a forearm and a big gob of blood shoots out of his mouth. But hey, it was the usual from the two. Oh and I forgot, the finish was pretty damn cool too._

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Kings of Wrestling(c) vs. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin - ***1/2
_Another slow start, and to be honest I was a little disappointed with the match as a whole. Just never felt like they kicked into high gear like I was hoping they would. In the matches I've seen them have they just haven't gone balls out and I really want them to because it could really be awesome. I didn't really think the finish was well built up either, it was actually 80% of the same finish from SoCal. Still a good match yes, but not great. Predictable title change._

*ROH World Championship*
Eddie Edwards(c) vs. Christopher Daniels - ****1/4
_So this was really just what I thought it would be. A lengthy, well wrestled and well appreciated title match. These two have such great chemistry together and both guys definitely deserve to be in the main event against one other. I love how the story unfolded with Daniels' bein a bit cocky in thinking he can beat Eddie again since he's done it twice, then Daniels's getting more and more frustrated as the match goes on and Eddie is repeatedly kicking out of his big moves. Daniels' ultimately ends up using chairs and a table and it's pretty clear he'll be turning heel very soon. Ultimately a great match to kick off what should be an excellent title run for Eddie._

*Overall: 8.25/10*
_Really solid show from top to bottom with a fantastic main event, another physical outing from Strong/Richards, and a sleeper tag match that got the crowd rockin._​


----------



## smitlick

*SMV - The Best of Lightning Mike Quackenbush Volume One*

*1. JCW*
Mike Quackenbush, Icarus & Gran Akuma vs The Wild Cards & Jigsaw
**3/4

*2. WXW*
Mike Quackenbush vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/2

*3. IWRG*
Mike Quackenbush, Star Boy, Fantasy & Avisman vs Psicopatico, Paranoico, Raul Guerrero Jr and Judas
**1/2

*4. WXW*
Mike Quackenbush vs Jonny Storm
***

*5. IPW*
Mike Quackenbush vs Skayde
**1/2

*6. WXW*
Mike Quackenbush vs X-Dream vs Jody Fleisch
**1/4

*7. Chikara*
Mike Quackenbush vs Skayde
**3/4

*8. CZW*
Mike Quackenbush, UltraMantis, Gran Akuma & Icarus vs Jigsaw, Hallowicked & The Wild Cards
N/A
Didn't get to see the last 2 minutes due to the disc no longer working.


*SMV - The Best of Lightning Mike Quackenbush - Volume Two*

*1. JCW*
Mike Quackenbush vs Jigsaw
**3/4

*2. Chikara*
Mike Quackenbush vs Oriental
***

*3. IWA-MS - Ted Petty Invitational 2004 - Night 1 - 17/9/04*
Mike Quackenbush vs Chris Hero
***1/2

*4. JCW*
Mike Quackenbush vs B-Boy
***-***1/4

*5. IWA-MS - Ted Petty Invitational 2004 - Night 2 - 18/9/04*
Mike Quackenbush vs Nate Webb
***1/4

*6. WXW*
Mike Quackenbush, Gran Akuma & Jigsaw vs Hallowicked, Eddie Kingston & Blackjack Marciano
***1/2-***3/4
Fun but way to long

*7. IWA-MS - Ted Petty Invitational 2004 - Night 2 - 18/9/04*
Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson
***1/2​


----------



## Pablo Escobar

For anyone interested i posted a handful of ROH dvds on Ebay for 2.99 or less and they are ending tomorrow, at about the time Wrestlemania starts. If anyone from here two auctions, i will throw in a free DVD. Just PM me. Here are the shows i have listed now. 

ROH - Return Engagement
A new Level
Fifth Year Festival NYC
Final Battle 03
Best of CM Punk Vol3
ROH on HDNET Vol 1
Expect the Unexpected
Best of Samoa Joe Vol 1
Up For Grabs
Death Before Dishonor 2003
Night of Champions
Better than our Best
Steel Cage Warfare
Best of the Rottweilers
Evolve 3 Rise or Fall
Rise and Fall of ECW
FIP - BYOB
Before they were stars CM Punk
Straight Shooting Jim Mitchell
Straight Shooting Percy Pringle
TNA Best of Abyss
TNA Final Resolution 2008
TNA Destination X 2008
TNA Slamiversary 2008


----------



## Certified G

Hey guys, I had a question again about dvd's on a specific site. The site I was checking out was RF Video (http://www.rfvideo.com/) Alot of you probably know this site already? Anyway I had some questions and I hope someone is able to answer them. 

1. Is it a trustworthy site?
2. I was looking to buy a couple dvd's and I was wondering if anyone knew if these were original (so not burned) dvd's with menu's and extra's? The dvd's I'm looking to buy are:

CZW Pyramid of Hell 8/21/99
XPW After The Fall
NWA-TNA Genesis 11/13/05
Hardcore Homecoming- November Reign 11/5/05
ECW Big Ass Extreme Bash

So are these original dvd's shipped in original dvd packaging? Or better yet, are any of the dvd's on their site original? Thanks in advance.


----------



## smitlick

RF Video are fine, not had a problem with them before. I'd send them an email to make sure on the ECW DVD but the rest will more than likely be originals.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Honor Takes Center Stage - Chapter 2*

The Kings of Wrestling vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/2
_Really surprised they had this open the show but it was a perfect way to do it regardless. The Kings were clearly angry and took out all that aggression on the two youngsters but Cole'Reilly hung with the former champs and it REALLY looked like Claudio was gonna tap for the 2nd day in a row. Not a very long match, but a really good one._

Colt Cabana vs. Dave Taylor - **
_Pretty average, which was a bit disappointing. After his defeat Taylor still got a standing ovation and a please come back chant._

Homicide vs. Tommaso Ciampa - **3/4
_A very solid match. Ciampa really impressed me and Homicide looked much better this weekend than he has the entire time he's been back. Still hate The Embassy though..._

Cristopher Daniels vs. Michael Elgin - ***
_Another solid match. Like I keep saying, Elgin continues to impress. Daniels cheats to win._

*SHIMMER Tag Team Championship*
Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa(c) vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara - **3/4
_Just a tad bit better than the women's match from the previous night. Fantastic showing from all the Joshi, but Matsumoto & Kurihara especially. Love to see them back. Oh and Daizee is a crack whore who needs to eat a fucking sandwich._

The Briscoes vs. All Night Express - ****
_Wow. I expected this to get physical and I assumed there'd be a lot of brawling but Jesus Christ this was INTENSE. An all out bloodbath highlighted by Jay Briscoe spitting what looks like red mist which is actually just his own blood, a completely out of nowhere table spot, Mark Briscoe falling face first on a ring post, and the crowd going nuts for Rhett Titus. Very reminiscent of the Briscoes/KOW bloodbath from DBDH VIII. Highly suggest you see this one._

Roderick Strong vs. El Generico - ***1/2
_Can't really say I got into this one too much. It was pretty slow all the way through with tons of interference. No idea why Truth wasn't banned from ringside. Not saying it was a bad match, it just wasn't nearly as good as their one from SoCal 2. Everything post-match overshadows what happened during. This should set up some great TV Title matches against Cabana and Generico though._

The American Wolves vs. Charlie Hass & Shelton Benjamin - ****
_Excellent wrestling in this one. Some really nice exchanges from all four guys and some creativity to go along with it. Really liked all the stereo germans and reversals. Shelton continues to look like a million bucks and I'd love to see them have some singles matches. Probably my favorite WGTT match this year. Curious to see who their first defense will be against._

*Overall: 8/10*
_Tag team wrestling dominated this show. I preferred Night 1 overall but this one certainly wasn't bad either. Several storyline advancements comin out of it._​


----------



## smitlick

*SMV - The Best of Lightning Mike Quackenbush Volume 3*

Disc One

- Interview with Quack is ok. A little to short though.

*1. Chikara - 13/8/05 - Negative Balance*
Mike Quackenbush vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/2

*2. CZW - 12/11/05 - Night of Infamy 4*
Mike Quackenbush vs Chris Sabin
***3/4

*3. CZW - 5/2/05 - Only The Strong*
Mike Quackenbush vs Arsenal vs Alex Shelley vs Sexxxy Eddy
***1/2

*4. IWA-MS - 24/9/05 - Ted Petty Invitational 2005 - Night 2*
Mike Quackenbush vs Skayde
**1/2

*5. Chikara - 24/7/05 - YLC3 - Night 3 - Grapes of Wrath*
Mike Quackenbush, Eddie Kingston, Sabian & Equinox vs Arik Cannon, Gran Akuma, Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
***1/2

Disc Two

*6. Chikara - 17/4/05 - The Grape American Bash*
Mike Quackenbush vs Arik Cannon
***

*7. CZW - 13/8/05 - Deja Vu 3*
Mike Quackenbush vs Ruckus
**

*8. CZW - 13/8/05 - Deja Vu 3*
Mike Quackenbush & Ruckus vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
***1/4

*9. IWA-MS - 23/9/05 - Ted Petty Invitational 2005 - Night 1*
Mike Quackenbush vs Alex Shelley
***1/2

*10. Chikara - 15/4/05 - Speaking In Tongues*
Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Claudio Castagnoli & Arik Cannon
***1/2

*11. CZW - 14/5/05 - Best of the Best 5*
Mike Quackenbush vs B-Boy vs Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
****-****1/4


*wXw - The Best of Mike Quackenbush Volume 1*

1. Mike Quackenbush vs Ares vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
****

2. Mike Quackenbush vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/2

3. Mike Quackenbush vs X-Dream vs Jody Fleisch
***
Much better the 2nd time around

4. Mike Quackenbush vs Jonny Storm
***

5. Mike Quackenbush, Gran Akuma & Jigsaw vs Hallowicked, Eddie Kingston & Blackjack Marciano
***1/2-***3/4

*6. 2 out of 3 Falls*
Mike Quackenbush vs Emil Sitoci
****

7. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Gran Akuma vs Hallowicked, Eddie Kingston & Skayde
***1/2

8. Mike Quackenbush vs Chris Hero
***1/2-***3/4

9. Mike Quackenbush vs Ares
***1/4


*SMV - Best on the Indies Volume 4 - Mike Quackenbush*

- Really cool interview. Quack is very quirky. 

1. Mike Quackenbush vs Amazing Red
**1/2

2. Mike Quackenbush vs Vic Capri
***1/4

3. Mike Quackenbush, UltraMantis & Mr Zero vs Hallowicked, Ichabod Slayne & Reckless Youth
***

4. Mike Quackenbush & Luna Vachon vs Crowbar & Serena
**

5. Mike Quackenbush & Nick Berk vs The Backseat Boys
**3/4

6. Mike Quackenbush vs Ace Steel
***

7. Mike Quackenbush vs Amazing Red vs Quiet Storm
***1/4

8. Mike Quackenbush vs Low Ki
***

9. Mike Quackenbush vs Chris Hamrick
**1/2

10. Mike Quackenbush vs CM Punk vs Colt Cabana
***1/2

11. Mike Quackenbush vs Reckless Youth
***1/4

12. Mike Quackenbush vs El Hijo Del Santo
***


*wXw - The Best of Chris Hero Volume 1*

*1. Back To The Roots 2 - 3/1/03 - wXw World Heavyweight Title Match*
Martin Nolte vs Chris Hero
**3/4

*2. Night of the Heroes - 10/4/03 - wXw World Heavyweight Title Match*
Ares vs Chris Hero
***1/2

*3. Enter The Zone - 27/3/04 - wXw World Heavyweight Title Match*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
***3/4

*4. Full Force 3 - 7/5/05*
Alex Pain vs Chris Hero
***1/4

*5. ... Then We Called 187 - 31/1/04 - 2 out of 3 Falls*
Chris Hero vs Homicide
***3/4-****

*6. When Hero Met Punk... In Germany - 28/2/04 - 60 Minute Iron Man Match*
Chris Hero vs CM Punk
****1/2​


----------



## Chismo

*Chapter 1*

Michael Elgin vs El Generico **1/2 (Solid opener)
4-Way Survival **
Chicks Tag Team ***1/2 (AWESOME)
The Briscoes vs Cole & O'Reilly ***1/2 (Heel Briscoes are so fresh and awesome now)
Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards ***1/2
The Kings Of Wrestling vs WGTT ***3/4
Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels ****** (MOTN by far, great story telling and fantastic action)


*Chapter 2*

The Kings Of Wrestling vs Cole & O'Reilly ***
Colt Cabana vs Dave Taylor **
Homicide vs Tommaso Ciampa *1/2 (Wow, talking about mess)
Christopher Daniels vs Michael Elgin **1/2
Shimmer Chicks *** (Another awesome women match)
The Briscoes vs The All Night Express *****1/2* (Match of the year candidate, this was phenomenal)
Roderick Strong vs El Generico ****** (Ole! Generico is absolutely amazing, the most outstanding wrestler in ROH)
American Wolves vs WGTT ***3/4 (Great match, but I was disappointed actually)


Overall, this was one HELL OF A RIDE, just brilliant wrestling for 20 bucks only, yes the stream was bad sometimes, but that's the internet folks. Just awesome wrestling and story telling, MOTYC x 3, great, old school tag team action, great chicks' matches, nothing under two stars (except for Homicide/Ciampa), which tells you how awesome this was. Great weekend for 'rasslin fans.


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Honor Takes Centre Stage Night 1*

*El Generico vs Michael Elgin **1/2*
Good opener and Elgin continues to look impressive and Generico was of course great. Wasn't a fan of the ending but it obviously set something up.

*Four Corner Survival ***
This was decent and quite fun. Cabana is always good but i wasn't really that impressed with Ciampa, although his finisher is pretty awesome.

*Matsumoto & Kurihara vs Del Ray & Deeb ****
Hell yeah, this was a GREAT womans match, some great spots and the Joshi girls looked awesome!

*Briscoes vs Cole & O'Rilley ***1/4*
Really good action here, Briscoes didn't do anything that heelish in the match but they did turn up the intensity and looked more agressive than usual. ColeRilley are great and continue to impress, they have some great double team moves and give it a year or so they could be tag champs.

*Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards ****1/4*
These two never ever disapoint as far as i'm concerned. It did start slow, but it all led up to one of my favorite finishing sequences in a while, and the finish its self was awesome. Roddy knows how to make his finishers look weak though i have to say which probably kept it from being higher.

*KOW vs WGTT *****
Another great match between these two teams. On the same level as their others IMO. The finish was great as claudio's leg had been worked on by WGTT. Hero only hit one elbow in the match and it looked brutal as did benjamins super kick. The crowd popped big for the finish as well. Oh yeah...WGTT have the greatest entrance theme ever lol.

*Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels *****
Great title match but i personaly thought the 9th Anniversary match was better. After the awesome taable spot it really picked up with Daniels working over the back and showing his heel side coming out, back and forth for a bit before the really good finish.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw - The Best of Chris Hero Volume 2*

*1. Broken Rulz 5 - 3/9/05 - wXw World Heavyweight Title European Rules Match*
Robbie Brookside vs Chris Hero
***1/4-***1/2

*2. 16 Carat Gold Tournament 2007 - Day 1 - 4/5/07*
Chris Hero vs Claudio Castagnoli
****-****1/4

*3. 16 Carat Gold Tournament 2007 - Day 3 - 6/5/07*
Chris Hero vs Ares
****

*4. 16 Carat Gold Tournament 2007 - Day 2 - 5/5/07*
Chris Hero vs Ryo Saito
***3/4

*5. Dead End VII - 10/3/07*
Chris Hero vs PAC
****

*6. Fight Club 2007 - Fan Appreciation Night 2007 - 27/10/07 - wXw World Heavyweight Title Match*
Ares vs Chris Hero
****1/4

I must say the wXw fans trying to sing along to the entrance themes is pretty cool. I quite like wXw crowds. Only because a) there different and b) there always loud.


*Dragon Gate - UK Invasion 2*

*1. Bonus Match*
Xtreme Dean vs Stixx
**3/4

2. Marty Scurll vs Cyber Kong
**3/4

3. Lion Kid vs Masato Yoshino
**1/2

4. Susumu Yokosuka vs Masaaki Mochizuki
***1/2

5. Naruki Doi & BxB Hulk vs YAMATO & Shingo Takagi
****

6. Mark Haskins & PAC vs CIMA & Dragon Kid
****1/4​


----------



## Shock

Article on Daniels joining the HoT...



> *The HoT Gains An Angel*
> 
> On Friday night at “Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter One”, Christopher Daniels challenged Eddie Edwards for the ROH World Title, and did so in a hyper-aggressive fashion rarely seen out of Daniels. Then, with frustration clearly etched on his face following the loss, “The Fallen Angel” did something quite out of character for him, at least since he returned to ROH last year; he refused to shake the hand of ROH World Champion Eddie Edwards.
> 
> The following afternoon, when Daniels faced off with House of Truth member Michael Elgin, “The Fallen Angel” resorted to a low blow before hitting the BME to secure the victory. Then, later in the day, as El Generico & Colt Cabana suffered a beating at the hands of the HoT, Daniels made his way into the ring with The Book of Truth in hand, and blasted Generico across the skull with it! He followed this up with an Angel’s Wings on Colt Cabana while Roderick Strong laid out Generico with a backbreaker on a chair, and in that moment it became very clear that Daniels’ look into The Book of Truth had changed the man.
> 
> See Daniels acquired the Book last February at “World’s Greatest” after the HoT’s attempt to assault “The Fallen Angel” backfired when El Generico assisted him. Daniels stated then that he intended to read the Book front-to-back in preparation for his rematch with then-ROH World Champion Roderick Strong. But following Strong’s loss at “Manhattan Mayhem IV” to Eddie Edwards, Daniels apparently dumped the book in the garbage and steered his focus to Edwards.
> 
> As evidenced by his actions Saturday, and the words he spoke to our cameras, Daniels either reclaimed the book from the trash or Truth saved it & returned it to Daniels. It is also now clear that before the match with Elgin started on Friday, Martini and Daniels came to some kind of an arrangement. Michael Elgin was definitely not informed of this arrangement.
> 
> Martini has stated for months that he was looking for new HoT members to mold into a dominant tag team. We have seen Mike Mondo, Zach Gowen, and Caleb Konley all fail but now Truth has lucked into the ultimate member with Christopher Daniels. Martini was extremely worried when he lost the book to Daniels and as irony would have it, Martini now has one of the best wrestlers in the world in his group.
> 
> One question lingering is how this will affect the two men who Daniels assaulted on Saturday: El Generico & Colt Cabana. Generico had put himself out there to assist Daniels in the past due to his own involvement with Strong & the HoT while Colt went out there to help his friend. Now both men have felt the wrath of The Book and Colt Cabana is teetering on the edge of being pulled into a fight for more than the love of competition.
> 
> How will the addition of Daniels change the future of the House of Truth? With two world class athletes under his wing, as well as a powerhouse just waiting to breakout, the HoT is poised to take on the world.


----------



## Sinevitable24

how was the cyanide dvd by pwg getting it in the mail soon am being very impatient about it after watching the preview.


----------



## Emperor DC

That's actually a brilliant way to come at it.

RE; bringing The Gospel to the House of Truth.

If they brought in Allison Danger to the stable, it'd be complete.

Daniels, Strong, Elgin and Danger with Truth. 

That's a strong group to say the least.


----------



## Shock

Emperor DC said:


> That's actually a brilliant way to come at it.
> 
> RE; bringing The Gospel to the House of Truth.
> 
> If they brought in Allison Danger to the stable, it'd be complete.
> 
> Daniels, *Strong*, Elgin and Danger with Truth.
> 
> That's a *strong* group to say the least.


I see what you did there. 8*D

The potential for some Daniels/Cabana and Daniels/Generico is very exciting to me.


----------



## Corey

Scratch that. Sorry


----------



## Bubz

Yeah the HOT is actualy interesting now. Daniels/Roddy could make an awesome tag team. Elgin is impressive from what i have seen and can act as the body guard type guy. I still hate truth though, not because he is a heel but because he has the most annoying voice/promo style ever.


----------



## Shock

I used to think the same about Truth, bubz123, but I don't mind him now.


----------



## SHIRLEY

They're already cultivating the ground ready for the seeds of an Elgin face turn. Which could be epic if done right. Like Albright but cooler.

Danger was one of my candidates for the masked HOT member. If she joined it'd be great. Plus, Danger could always lead to Corino. He does need a life intervention after all...


----------



## Emperor DC

bubz123 said:


> Yeah the HOT is actualy interesting now. Daniels/Roddy could make an awesome tag team. Elgin is impressive from what i have seen and can act as the body guard type guy. I still hate truth though, not because he is a heel but because he has the most annoying voice/promo style ever.


Sheik's going to fuck you up.


----------



## Shock

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> *They're already cultivating the ground ready for the seeds of an Elgin face turn. Which could be epic if done right. Like Albright but cooler.*
> 
> Danger was one of my candidates for the masked HOT member. If she joined it'd be great. Plus, Danger could always lead to Corino. He does need a life intervention after all...


That's what I was thinking when Elgin interrupted Truth at the beginning of that video. Not to mention the fact that he wasn't aware of Daniels joining the HoT, and also that Daniels cheated to beat him in their match on the second show.


----------



## Bubz

Emperor DC said:


> Sheik's going to fuck you up.


Haha. I'll just run when ever he comes in the thread.


----------



## FITZ

Emperor DC said:


> That's actually a brilliant way to come at it.
> 
> RE; bringing The Gospel to the House of Truth.
> 
> If they brought in Allison Danger to the stable, it'd be complete.
> 
> Daniels, Strong, Elgin and Danger with Truth.
> 
> That's a strong group to say the least.


Anything that gets Corino into the feud would be great. I can't think of anything more awesome than him trying to change his ways by helping Colt and Generico. And if those 3 needed some more help I know who could help them...





Shirley Crabtree III said:


> They're already cultivating the ground ready for the seeds of an Elgin face turn. Which could be epic if done right. Like Albright but cooler.
> 
> Danger was one of my candidates for the masked HOT member. If she joined it'd be great. Plus, Danger could always lead to Corino. He does need a life intervention after all...


I don't want to to happen really. If ROH is going to run with a heel stable they need it to have at least 3, preferably 4 guys who can wrestle. And having Colby Corino join HOT would be hilarious.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - World's Greatest*

Jay Briscoe vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/2
_Both guys' hard hitting styles were perfect to go against each other. Excellent opener._

Steve Corino & Grizzly redwood vs. The Bravado Brothers - **3/4
_Some hilarious moments in Corino's prematch promo. Another solid showing from the Bravados, maybe time to jump on the bandwagon? "Fuck your grandma!" clap clap, clap clap clap_

Mark Briscoe vs. "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett - **1/2
_Surprisingly not bad. Jay Briscoe has flourished on his own but Mark has become a fine singles wrestler as well. I know a lot of you on the forum don't care about Bennett, but I constantly feel like he doesn't need Brutal Bob. I've seen a handful of his matches now and not once do I really remember him saying or really doing anything of any significance. Bennett can talk on his own and easily draw his own heat, so having Bob around seems pointless. He's not with him half the time anyway._

*Four Corner Survival*
Colt Cabana vs. Rhett Titus vs. Mike Mondo vs. Andy "Right Leg" Ridge - **1/2

Christopher Daniels vs. Michael Elgin - ***1/4
_Definitely Elgin's best performance to this point. Shame the crowd hasn't really taken to him yet and wasn't really into the match._

Homicide vs. El Generico - **1/4
_Yeah I didn't really like this much. Homicide has really just pissed me off this year. Go get in shape and take your shit seriously. It's gettin ridiculous._

Eddie Edwards vs. Kenny King - ***1/2
_The only thing really holding this back is a few awkward moments where someone just didn't do something completely correct and you had to restart your next move. Other than that an excellent match that I know most will enjoy maybe even more than me._

Davey Richards & Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Roderick Strong & The Kings of Wrestling - ****1/2
_Here recently ROH has really pulled off the old school tag style to a tee. This is just another example and it was really fuckin great. The exchanges between Hero & Shelton were just as good as they were in Atlanta, if not better. It didn't make a whole lot of sense for both tag teams to "brawl" to the back but you can never go wrong with Roddy vs. Davey, ever. Bottom line is this is a long, long match, but one of the best 6 man tags you'll ever see that doesn't involve Dragon Gate talent. I'll go as far as to say at this point it's ROH's match of the year._

*Overall: 7.5/10*
_Top to bottom this was a really, really solid night of action. It's always good to open the show with a bang and end it with an even bigger one. If you don't get the show, at least see the main event. It's pretty great._​


----------



## LariatSavage

Ordered PWG Sells Out today. Pretty f'n excited to get my hands on it finally. Last one Amazon had in stock it claimed. Anyone else rocking this in their collection?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I have both Sells Out sets.


----------



## FITZ

They're 2 of the best indy DVDs out there.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - Status Update: Fantastic!*


tHURTeen vs. Ruckus - *

Akuma vs. Ty Hagen - *1/2

Ryan Eagles vs. Mark Briscoe - **

Jay Briscoe vs. Sabian - **

*Last Chance Qualifier For Best of The Best*
AR Fox vs. Ryan McBride vs. Alex Colon - **1/4

*UltraViolent Hardcore Match*
DJ Hyde vs. Greg Excellent - DUD

Drew Gulak, Drake Younger & MASADA vs. Danny Havoc, Scotty Vortekz & Homicide - **3/4

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Robert Anthony vs. Devon Moore - **1/2

Show was a complete disaster. Crowd-killing openers, guys getting pushes that have no business wrestling singles matches, The Passion Of Greg Excellent and Moxley doing a face & heel turn on the same show plus joining the guy who just beat him for the title last show for no reason shows how useless DJ is at everything. Little hope for Best Of The Best even with the great talent coming in.



*PWG - Kurt Russellreunion 2: The Reunioning*


Peter Avalon, Caleb Konley, Jake Manning, & ODB vs. Cedric Alexander, Brandon Gatson, Candice LeRae, & Willie Mack - **1/2

Mr. Águila vs. Rey Bucanero - **

Shane Helms vs. Joey Ryan - *

Low Ki vs. Davey Richards - ****

*Jake Roberts Retirement Match*
Sinn Bodhi vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts - N/R

Legends Wrestleroyal Battle Royale - N/R

Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen - ****

*Winner Qualifies for DDT4*
The Cutler Brothers vs. Fightin' Taylor Boys (Brian Cage-Taylor & Ryan Taylor) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/2

*PWG World Title*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico - ****1/4

Can’t really rate the Battle Royale, thought Funk and Piper are fantastic in it. Show overall is what you’d expect, the legends are fine, the PWG regulars more then hold up their end and Shane Helms & Joey Ryan should never meet in a ring ever again.​


----------



## smitlick

How was Gulak... Usually you complain about him so was he better then usual? Gonna eventually get to watching COD and the 1st 2011 CZW show.


----------



## KingCrash

He and Homicide were helped that it was a six-man tag. Neither can carry a singles match by themselves right now but in multi-man matches they're more tolerable.


----------



## seabs

*I thought Jay Briscoe vs Kyle O'Reilly was better than the 6 man main event actually. Or anything else on the show for that matter. 

Dont know how much truth there is to this rumour or if wXw confirmed it but apparently Hero is no longer on the US shows, including the iPPV vs Daisuke. Haven't heard why other than that apparently his replacement for the Sekimoto match is DJ Hyde.*


----------



## Corey

Seabs said:


> *I thought Jay Briscoe vs Kyle O'Reilly was better than the 6 man main event actually. Or anything else on the show for that matter. *
> 
> _*Dont know how much truth there is to this rumour or if wXw confirmed it but apparently Hero is no longer on the US shows, including the iPPV vs Daisuke. Haven't heard why other than that apparently his replacement for the Sekimoto match is DJ Hyde.*_


Nothing confirmed on their website but if that's true then no way in hell will hybrident be getting my $15 this weekend.


----------



## jawbreaker

God damn if I'd bought that show I'd be asking for a refund right about now.


----------



## Bubz

DJ Hyde replacing Hero? Jesus christ.


----------



## Shock

KoW video on ROH website.






Perhaps they'll get rid of Hagadorn?


----------



## FITZ

If they get rid of Hagadorn they will pretty much become instant faces unless they split. Hagadorn is pretty much the only unlikeable part of that team.


----------



## Shock

I think they should split soon. Not really much else for them to do as a tag team, and they can both be great singles competitors.


----------



## Bubz

The Kings should stay together but go after singles belts like the Wolves did, and just team together if a dream tag match is needed. It would be awesome if they turned face as well and booted Hagadorn.


----------



## Shock

Titus, Cruise, Sinclair and Elgin have all signed contracts.



> ROH officials are happy to announce that several talents have re-signed contracts and one man has signed on the dotted line for the first time!
> 
> Rhett Titus, coming off a bloody brawl at “Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 2” against The Briscoes, has officially re-signed with Ring of Honor. A graduate of the ROH Wrestling Academy, Titus has truly broken out in the last year as a singles competitor with impressive outings against Jay Briscoe & Homicide, among others, as well as in the tag team ranks alongside All Night Express partner, Kenny King. They nearly captured the ROH World Tag Titles when The ANX took The Kings of Wrestling to the limit at the “9th Anniversary Show” and have now become embroiled in a heated rivalry with Jay & Mark Briscoe that saw much blood spilt in Atlanta last weekend. ROH is happy to have this talented young athlete officially on board, and we can also announce that both he and Kenny King will be in action when ROH returns to Dearborn & Toronto in May!
> 
> Bobby Cruise, the Voice of ROH, and Senior Official Todd Sinclair have also re-signed with Ring of Honor for the foreseeable future. For years the distinctive voice of Bobby Cruise has welcomed fans to ROH live events and introduced many a talent to the live audience. Todd Sinclair has officiated for ROH for many years as well, establishing himself as one of the best in the process, and earning the position of Senior Official. ROH would not be the same without either of these men and we are ecstatic that they will remain with Ring of Honor.
> 
> And for the first time, the powerhouse of The House Of Truth, Michael Elgin has signed a contract with Ring of Honor. Making his debut with the HoT back in November of last year, Elgin has truly established himself as a force with impressive showings against Christopher Daniels, Eddie Edwards, and El Generico just to name a few. Elgin’s combination of power & speed is sure to make him a force in the years to come here in Ring of Honor and we are excited to see what the future has in store for Michael Elgin. We can also announce that Elgin with join previously announced HoT members Christopher Daniels & Truth Martini in Dearborn & Toronto on May 6th & 7th.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I can see them splitting and Claudio ending up with Nana again.


----------



## Shock

The Embassy could definitely do with having Claudio again. Just Ciampa isn't enough.


----------



## Bubz

Claudio is too good to be in that mess of a stable. Nothing, not even Claudio, could interest me in the Embassy, he didn't the first time he was involved so i don't want to see him wasted like that again and Hero NEEDS to get into the world title picture at some poine but i'd like to see the Kings turn face and fued with the new HOT.


----------



## Shock

I'm a huge R.D. Evans mark though. He's the best thing going in The Embassy right now.


----------



## seabs

*Cole & O'Reilly really should have won on Saturday to set up a nice little feud with them to transition from having the belts for so long to being without them. If they do split then please no Hero vs Claudio feud, just have them team less often and work more singles matches.*


----------



## Corey

*Dragon Gate USA - Mercury Rising 2011*

Jon Moxley vs. Arik Cannon - NR
_The stream joins this match in progress for some reason. What's seen is decent I guess._

*Six Way Freestyle*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Brodie Lee vs. AR Fox vs. Jon Davis vs. Silas Young vs. Stalker Ichikawa - ***
_Ridiculously fuin match. Can't tell how much I laughed at Stalker's antics. Jacobs/Brodie portion was very good as well._

Masato Yoshino vs. Sami Callihan - ***1/4
_I don't really have a problem watching Sami Callihan wrestle but please keep him off the mic. Good match btw._

*Open The Brave Gate Championship*
PAC(c) vs. Akira Tozawa - ***3/4
_A little slower than what I would've expected in the first half but the ladder half is really great. Tozawa's becoming a star and his nearfalls were fantastic. I didn't really like the sudden finish though, thought it could've benefited from a longer home stretch, but the match was already past the 20 minute mark anyway._

*Open The Freedom Gate Championship*
YAMATO(c) vs. Austin Aries - ***3/4
_I have some mixed feelings on this. I liked the match but I wonder if people were actually paying attention. The several minutes of leg work that both guys did went absolutely nowhere and there was certainly no selling. The end sequence was nice but I thought the finish felt kinda flat. Seems to getting overrated imo._

Ronin (Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano, & Rich Swann) vs. Blood Warriors (CIMA, Naruki Doi, & Ricochet) ***3/4 - ****
_RONIN BABY! So yeah, I really liked this match from start to finish, but it was tough for me to decide on a rating. It was the best match of the night for me but that Ricochet botch at the end was odd and the match should've gone on just a tad bit longer I felt. Nowhere near the level of past Mania weekend 6 mans though._

*Overall: 7.75/10*
_So yes, it was a good show, but I felt it was lacking that one really great match that it needed and should've had. With only 6 matches almost all of them delivered, so that's a plus. One problem was that the ceiling was so low in the venue so you didn't see guys get a lot of height from the top rope. I'd say this was the 3rd best show from Mania weekend._​


----------



## KingCrash

jawbreaker said:


> God damn if I'd bought that show I'd be asking for a refund right about now.


Already asked but they haven't responded yet. If it's anything like the last COD XII, almost none will be given. Even Hyde can't be that stupid to slot himself in against Daisuke.

As for the Kings and their eventual breakup, we definitely do not need either member of the Kings joining The Embassy. Hell, it took Claudio reforming the Kings to get out of the funk he was in while aligned with Nana. And I haven't seen anything so far to make me believe that this version of The Embassy will do any better then the roster-killing 09/10 one.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm okay with the Embassy right now but they need to keep just being the undercard guys for a while, don't start elevating them by adding guys who would be fine on their own.


----------



## Emperor DC

The tag team division is incredible in depth, makes me wonder whether Cole/O'Reilly would be better served going the Davey/Eddie route and concentrating on solo action for a while, or combining the too. 

The two have certainly grown as tag team wrestlers and could become huge babyface opponents in the midcard.


----------



## Meteora2004

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Nothing confirmed on their website but if that's true then no way in hell will hybrident be getting my $15 this weekend.


He's still on the shows, and I haven't seen anything announced to the contrary. DJ Hyde will be facing Sekimoto, but it'll be on the Sunday CZW show in Union City.


----------



## seabs

*It doesn't have that much depth. Briscoes and ANX seem as they will be occupied for the rest of the year together. Maybe throw WGTT in there for part of it too. I guess they'll throw some defenses against Briscoes and Kings for WGTT but I dont see either becoming a lasting feud. They're the only contenders that they've got built up so it doesn't have that much depth. They need to start to build Cole/O'Reilly, Strong/Daniels and Cabana/Generico as major tag teams and not bit parts teams.*


----------



## Bubz

I hope ANX/Briscoes really does carry on thorugh out the year, the fued could become awesome if they keep going with it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It'll end in a ladder war at Final Battle, if not sooner depending on King staying with ROH.


----------



## Bubz

superdupersonic said:


> It'll end in a ladder war at Final Battle, if not sooner depending on King staying with ROH.


Has there been rumors of King leaving? That sucks if its true. Titus will be lost without King IMO. He's good but not good enough to be a credible singles wrestler.


----------



## Corey

​
Don’t miss out on this great savings opportunity exclusively at ROHWrestling.com. Take 30% Off in stock merchandise in the ROH Online Store. NO DISCOUNT CODE IS NEEDED. Prices have already been marked down from their original list price. This offer is valid on almost all DVD’s and apparel at www.rohstore.com. 

Sale ends Tuesday, April 12th at noon EST. Shipping costs can not be discounted. Offer available while supplies last. Not valid on any previously placed orders. Please note that live event tickets and subscription packages are NOT included in this offer.

*NEW IN STOCK/UPCOMING DVD RELEASES:*
- 9th Anniversary Show- Chicago Ridge, IL 2/26/11 (DVD-Preorder)
- World’s Greatest- Dayton, OH 2/25/11 (DVD)
- SoCal Showdown- Los Angeles, CA 1/28/11 (DVD)
- ROH on HDNet Vol. 6 (DVD)
- Kurt RussellReunion 2 The Reunioning (2 Disc Set) *this item is not included in the sale
- Guest Booker with Al Snow (DVD-R)
- Shimmer Vol. 36 (DVD)
- Shimmer Vol. 35 (DVD)
- CZW “Fantastic!” Philadelphia, PA 3/12/11/ (DVD-R)
- WWE: DX: One Last Stand (3 Disc Set)
- TNA Mick Foley- Hardcore Legend (DVD)


----------



## smitlick

*Dragon Gate USA - Untouchable 2010*

- Bonus Matches

1. Bryan Danielson vs YAMATO
****

2. Kyle O'Reilly vs Arik Cannon
***

Just edited them into my original review of the show


----------



## LariatSavage

If you were going to spend exactly 60 bucks, counting shipping, on that ROH sale... What DVD's would YOU pick?


----------



## smkelly13

*10-29-06 Necro Butcher vs. LuFisto* Stranglehold

LuFisto is showing off her belt, which Necro takes from her and hits her in the face with it. Necro chops LuFisto right in the tit. He tosses her around on the outside until she fires back with kicks and punches while screaming quite loudly. LuFisto throws Necro and he does a flip bump on the concrete floor. They exchange more punches on the floor where Necro nails her with a right cross to the jaw, which the announcer asks, “Is this legal?” Inside the ring they go and LuFisto goes to work on Necro. She places light tubes on his head and does a running knee smash to break the tubes in his face. LuFisto throws a bunch of chairs into the ring and Sabu throws at his head. Necro is legit selling the light tubes in the face moments ago. LuFisto goes all Kawada on Necro’s face. She is kicking the shit out of him, and is now carving his lower back with a broken light tube. She rubs blood from Necro’s back on her stomach. LuFisto breaks a light tube on Necro’s stomach, which is obviously legit painful and then busts it further over his head. Necro comes back with a belly slap and then scoop slams her with a chair on her back. Necro sets up two chairs, back to back, and delivers a backbreaker on it. That was truly a painful looking bump – and there is absolutely no way it did not hurt her. Necro sets up the chairs so they are facing each other and they are doing the punch in the face spot. Necro hits LuFisto _really_ hard in the face again and again. Necro puts the light tubes in-between the two chairs and wants a powerbomb, but LuFisto gets out and German suplexes Necro through the light tubes for the victory.

_I don’t really know what to say about that “match.” It was like Fonzie/Beulah on steroids with an eight ball of cocaine while driving 165MPH in the wrong lane. LuFisto took some hard punches to the face but still kicked the crap out of Necro. Obviously this is wrestling and women beating men is accepted, but holy shit, Necro’s right crosses on LuFisto were…really screwed up. I’m not going to give this match a rating, not because it was a DUD, but because I don’t know what would be appropriate and what would be considered overrating/underrating it. I can’t recommend this match to everyone, and I’m not even sure what type of fan would really want to see this. But if you are a hardcore Deathmatch fan, this is probably right up your alley._


----------



## Corey

LariatSavage said:


> If you were going to spend exactly 60 bucks, counting shipping, on that ROH sale... What DVD's would YOU pick?


If you're asking me what I would order right now, based on what I don't have/haven't seen, I would buy:

The Big Bang
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2
Salvation
Final Battle 2010

If you're asking what I'd recommend to you based on what I have seen:

Manhattan Mayhem
Better Than Our Best
Fifth Year Festival: Finale
Northern Navigation


----------



## SHIRLEY

Just ordered the following...



Spoiler: Order















...hopefully it's enough to see me through to Black Friday (iPPVs aside). Hopefully, the 9AS pre-order stands and doesn't fuck me over too.


----------



## smitlick

Nice order Shirley. The JC shoot is really good. I'll probably make an order Monday or Tuesday.

Just finished Wrestling Road Diaries w/ the Bonus Disc. The main movie itself is pretty good. Some really cool/funny/interesting stuff. The bonus though is a must. The wrong number prank call and the Mark Briscoe prank calls are hilarious. I cried with laughter during the wrong number one. The bonus disc IMO is better then the main show. Wouldn't hesitate in recommending it to anyone.


----------



## Corey

DGUSA United: NYC is up for preorder. The best cover art I've ever seen from the company I must say.

Also, Highspots is doing a pick 4 dvd special this month. For 19.99, you get to choose 4 dvds from their dropbox. They have them separated by company; CZW, PWG, FIP, and then a divas one.


----------



## LariatSavage

I feel like I need to get at least one SHIMMER dvd out of this deal. I'm leaning toward the newest disc, just because I think it has a high review potential. Anyone have a favorite volume?


----------



## SHIRLEY

LariatSavage said:


> I feel like I need to get at least one SHIMMER dvd out of this deal. I'm leaning toward the newest disc, just because I think it has a high review potential. Anyone have a favorite volume?


Here's a list of some of _my_ favourite matches (in no particular order): www.wrestlingforum.com/9140647-post54.html

Hamada vs. Nakagawa from V33 is another, that's not on that list.

Most people would recommend that you get V28 or V32. V9 is pretty amazing IMO too. There are a lot of different suggestions in the first three or four pages of the SHIMMER thread though.

Of the newest volumes, 35 is the one I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## LariatSavage

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Here's a list of some of _my_ favourite matches (in no particular order): www.wrestlingforum.com/9140647-post54.html
> 
> Hamada vs. Nakagawa from V33 is another, that's not on that list.
> 
> Most people would recommend that you get V28 or V32. V9 is pretty amazing IMO too. There are a lot of different suggestions in the first three or four pages of the SHIMMER thread though.
> 
> Of the newest volumes, 35 is the one I'm looking forward to the most.


Awesome, thanks for the run down SCIII! 

Just looked at the selection, I think I'm leaning toward possibly 33/35/28 (SDR on the cover!). So ROHSTORE.com is legit then? I'll probably put my order in on Monday.


----------



## Shock

Alright, so I just bought Tag Title Classic II, Survival of the Fittest 2010 and Richards vs. Daniels. I wanna get one more that's $14 at most, but I'm not sure what one to choose. Any suggestions?


----------



## seabs

*wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament Day 1*

*Kyle O'Reilly vs Marty Scurll vs Axeman vs Karsten Beck*
_***1/2
Man Marty's muisc is awful but it's soooo fucking brilliant as an entrance for a wrestling match._

*Yoshihito Sasaki vs Carnage*
_**_

*Colt Cabana vs Zack Sabre Jr.*
_***3/4
It was a comedy match of sorts but it had some amazing mat wrestling to go along with the comedy spots and it was probably one of the most fun matches on the Indies in a good few years._

*Adam Cole vs Mark Haskins*
_**1/2
Heel Cole looked even better than I thought. He needs to work heel in promotions that aren't shit. The similarities are Ziggy Sabodka are insane as a bayface in ROH but when he's a douchebag heel it's just uncanny._

*Go Shiozaki vs Johnny Moss*
_**3/4_

*Big Van Walter vs Rico Bushido*
_Squash_

*Davey Richards vs Jon Ryan*
_***1/4
"HIT ME WITH YOUR BEST SHOW BABY"_

*Sami Callihan vs Tommy End*
_***1/2
Sami's ridiculously over with the wXw crowd. _

*El Generico vs Kotaro Suzuki*
_***3/4_

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Bad Bones - wXw Unified World Championship*
_***1/2
Sekimoto telling Moss "Tommorow night, I WILL BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF YOU" was the best thing ever. Closely followed by "Johnny Moss, I cannot understand english"_

*Overall:*
_Really strong start to the tournament. 1st day is always gonna be seemingly weak but there's still loads of really good stuff on this show. Without spoiling it for anyone who's avoiding the results of it, they built to the final incredibly well on this first show. Also the wXw commentator is the best fucking commentator ever. Just loses his shit over so much stuff and the random bits of insanity in english that you pick make up great. "HIT ME WITH YOUR BEST SHOW BABY!"_​


----------



## McQueen

What is his music?

I really liked Alex Pain having that Here Comes Alex song in wXw.


----------



## musdy

Just ordered SHIMMER VOL 35 & 36. Still haven't finished 34.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Shock said:


> Alright, so I just bought Tag Title Classic II, Survival of the Fittest 2010 and Richards vs. Daniels. I wanna get one more that's $14 at most, but I'm not sure what one to choose. Any suggestions?


Salvation


----------



## Shock

superdupersonic said:


> Salvation


Decided to order DBDVIII as my last DVD, but once I get round to buying more in the future, Salvation will definitely be one of them.


----------



## smitlick

Apparently SMV have a Jon Moxley Best of/Shoot coming out soon. Noticed it was mentioned on there twitter.


----------



## seabs

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> What is his music?
> 
> I really liked Alex Pain having that Here Comes Alex song in wXw.


*Just some shitty modern ravey style track but it's awesome when Marty starts raving along to it.*


----------



## smitlick

*Dragon Gate USA - Way of the Ronin*

1. CIMA vs Chuck Taylor
***

2. Johnny Gargano vs Drake Younger
**1/2

3. Rich Swann vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Mike Quackenbush vs Silas Young vs Brodie Lee vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/4

4. Arik Cannon vs Dragon Kid
**1/2

5. Gran Akuma vs Ricochet
*3/4

6. Bryan Danielson vs Jon Moxley
***3/4

7. BxB Hulk, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs Shingo, YAMATO & Akira Tozawa
****1/2

8. Aeroform vs Zero Gravity
**

*Dragon Gate USA - Freedom Fight 2010 - 30/10/10*

1. Arik Cannon vs Jimmy Jacobs
**3/4

2. Akira Tozawa & Jon Moxley vs BxB Hulk & Homicide
***

3. CIMA vs Shingo Takagi
***3/4

4. Austin Aries, Genki Horiguchi & Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano & Rich Swann
****

5. Masato Yoshino vs YAMATO
***3/4​


----------



## seabs

*wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament Day 2*

*Bad Bones vs Axeman vs Rico Bushido vs Tommy End*
_**_

*Jon Ryan vs Jake Skillet*
_**_

*Colt Cabana vs Marty Scurll*
_Fuck star ratings this might me my favourite, most enjoyable match ever with the commentary track added to it._

*Carnage vs 2-Face*
_*_

*Big Van Walter vs Mark Haskins*
_***1/2+_

*El Generico & Emil Sitcoi vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly*
_***1/4_

*Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki*
_***_

*Kotaro Suzuki vs Go Shiozaki*
_****_

*Davey Richards vs Zack Sabre Jr.*
_****1/2_

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Johnny Moss - wXw Unified World Championship*
_***1/4_

*Overall:*
_Another super enjoyable show but this time with two great matches that Day 1 didn't have. Cabana/Scurll was an unhealthy amount of fun. Walter/Haskins was an awesome monster heel vs babyface hero little match. The NOAH match started off meh but got really good by the end. Great showing considering they'd just come off hearing about the news in Japan and Davey/Zack was simply brilliant, easily one of the best Indy matches since Danielson departed._​


----------



## Bubz

How is Sabre Jr? Not seen much of the guy apart from a few clips on the tube.


----------



## Corey

wXw iPPV starts in about a half hour. Anyone else gonna be watchin?


----------



## McQueen

I didn't know it was on.


----------



## Corey

I've been hypin it for weeks. haha. You can still order it. www.hybrident.tv


----------



## Corey

*wXw Kreuzzug ZXI*

*Four Way Freestyle*
Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Emil Sitoci vs. Brandon Gatson - **
_Nothing special, just a bunch of moves. I'd like to see more from Gatson though._

Bad Bones vs. Sami Callihan - **1/2
_Total slugfest from start to finish. Kinda reminded me of a Roddy/Davey match but nowhere near as good. Sami's hugely over with the crowd._

Brodie Lee & Big van Walter vs. Johnny Moss & Michael Elgin - ***1/2
_Holy shit balls. If there's any Elgin doubters out there, you ned to watch this match. Guy looked like a total stud in this one. From putting both Lee & Walter on his shoulders and Samoan dropping them both to hitting a corkscrew plancha on the outside, he just did it all. Pretty awesome display from 4 powerhouses._

Karsten Beck vs. Necro Butcher - *1/2
_Idk who the fuck Karsten Beck is but everyoine wanted him to die._

Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. LDRS of the New School (Zack Sabre Jr. & Marty Scurll) - ****1/4
_It was really weird to see Cole & O'Reilly be the heels for once and not the underdog team, but god damn did they still impress. This was an excellent tag match and my first time seeing the LDRS. They're equally as impressive and quite the formidable team. Lots of nice tag moves and crazy stiffness throughout. The flash pin to end was totally out of nowhere and with a more livelier crowd, this would be even better._

*wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship*
Daisuke Sekimoto(c) vs. Chris Hero - ****
_A well wrestled and ridiculously stiff match, but it's not for everyone. It went for nearly 30 minutes I'd say and it was a very slow, methodical pace. Sekimoto is an absolute beast and Hero's fighting spirit moments were really awesome as well. Check it out if you don't mind a slower pace._

*No Ropes Barbed Wire Deathmatch*
Jun Kasai vs. Drake Younger - NR
_If you like deathmatches, then I guess you'll like this. I don't really rate deathmatches because idk how that's really possible. Your usual hardcore stuff highlighted by two superplexes off the top of a ladder through a barbed wire board and a crazy dive off the ladder by Jun Kasai._

*Overall: 7.25/10*
_Really everything that I thought would deliver, did. Two ****+ matches makes my $15 well worth it. Oh and at intermission, they showed a match from wXw Ambition. Bryan Danielson vs. Johnny Moss. That was pretty cool as well._​


----------



## seabs

*wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament Day 3*

*Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards*
_**_

*Colt Cabana & Emil Sitoci vs Mark Haskins & Kotaro Suzuki*
_**1/4_

*Go Shiozaki vs Big Van Walter*
_***_

*Yoshihito Sasaki vs Axeman*
_**_

*Johnny Moss vs Jon Ryan*
_**1/2_

*OTC vs The Mind*
_DUD_

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs El Generico - wXw Unified World Championship*
_****_

*LDRS Of The New School vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly*
_****1/2+_

*Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Day 2 was probably better because it was stronger but the last 3 mathes are really great and the LDRS tag is incredible. Sekimoto/Generico was maybe a little disappointing given who it was but they didn't get loads of time and it was still awesome. The final wasn't the best match you'll ever see but it was built to incredibly well and had a real good story going for it. Overall this is one of the best tournaments I've ever seen. Much improved on the last few 16 Carats and 2 definite MOTYC that they haven't had since Hero vs Danielson._​


----------



## Corey

Results from CZW Best of the Best X:


> Round One: Zack Sabre Jr. def. Akuma & Jon Gresham
> Round One: Adam Cole def. Kyle O'Reilly & Johnny Gargano
> Round One: Daisuke Sekimoto def. Chuck Taylor & Brandon Gatson
> Round One: Sami Callihan def. AR Fox & Jake Crist
> 
> Devon Moore & CZW Tag Champs The Briscoes def. CZW Champ Robert Anthony & Philly's Most Wanted. Moore crowned new CZW Champion
> 
> Semi-Finals: Adam Cole def. Zack Sabre Jr.
> Semi-Finals: Sami Callihan def. Daisuke Sekimoto
> 
> Danny Havoc def. CZW Ultraviolent Underground Champion Jun Kasai in some kind of glass panes and barbed wire match to become the new champion,
> 
> Finals: Adam Cole def. Sami Callihan


Callihan over Sekimoto? Jesus. Thankfully Cole won it all. Whole show was said to be really good.


----------



## seabs

*That CZW show looks really good on paper at least. Cole vs Sabre should be full of hate and stiff strikes and total greatness.*


----------



## smitlick

Wait Devon Moore is new CZW champ... Fuck thats awful.

*Dragon Gate USA - United NYC*

1. Akira Tozawa vs Sami Callihan
**1/2

2. Jigsaw vs Jon Moxley
**

*3. Open The Freedom Gate Title Match*
BxB Hulk vs YAMATO
***

4. Brodie Lee vs Jimmy Jacobs
**1/4

5. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano vs Naruki Doi & Ricochet
***3/4

6. Austin Aries vs Rich Swann
**3/4

7. CIMA & Dragon Kid vs Masato Yoshino & PAC
***3/4


*Dragon Gate USA - United Philly*

1. Brodie Lee vs YAMATO
**1/2

2. Jimmy Jacobs vs Rich Swann
**3/4

3. AR Fox vs Cheech vs Frightmare vs Jigsaw vs Rexx Reed vs Sami Callihan
***

4. Akira Tozawa vs Austin Aries
***1/2

*5. No DQ Match*
BxB Hulk vs Jon Moxley
*3/4

6. CIMA & Dragon Kid vs Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano
***3/4

7. Masato Yoshino & PAC vs Naruki Doi & Ricochet
****1/4​


----------



## Lost10

Highspots is running a special 4 PWG DVDs for 20$ sale *here*. Do you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## seabs

*IPW Showdown In Naptown*

*Dustin Rayz vs Rich Swann*
_***1/4+_

*Dave Davidson vs Tony Kozina*
_**1/2_

*Chuck Taylor vs Jeremy Hadley*
_**1/2_

*Scotty Vortekz vs Simon Sezz*
_**_

*Colt Cabana vs Jesse Emmerson*
_**1/4_

*Kyle O'Reilly vs Sami Callihan*
_**3/4_

*Ricochet vs AR Fox - IPW Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
_***1/4_

*Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Jacobs - Dog Collar Match - IPW World Heavyweight Championship*
_***3/4_

*American Wolves vs Irish Airbourne*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Great show for a smaller Indy. The Rayz/Swann opener was a fantastic little sub 10 minute match bar the iffy finish and both the main events delivered. Not every IPW show has cards this strong but this is certainly a show worth watching._​


----------



## EA_GUY

I'm considering selling my ROH Final Battle 2006 DVD on ebay how much do you guys think I can get for it


----------



## KingCrash

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Callihan over Sekimoto? Jesus. Thankfully Cole won it all. Whole show was said to be really good.


Callihan is looking like the next champ after whatever happens to Moore/Ego so that was expected. Glad Cole won, his heel act has been the best thing about CZW for awhile. Only saw the semis/final and Kasai/Havoc but it seemed like one of the better shows CZW has put out in awhile, long rambling DJ Hyde promo at the end and the finals finish aside.



smitlick said:


> Wait Devon Moore is new CZW champ... Fuck thats awful.


Better that then Sabian winning the tag straps again. I think Ego may win it back tonight but Hyde booked himself in a corner when he did Briscoes/Moore vs. PMW/Ego with all the titles on the line.


----------



## seabs

*AAW Path Of Redemption 2011*

*The CLASH vs Samuray Del Sol & Shima Xion*
_**_

*Keith Walker vs Darin Corbin*
_**1/2_

*Zero Gravity vs Kyle O'Reilly & Juice Robinson - AAW Tag Team Championships*
_**1/2_

*Truth Martini vs Joey Eastman*
_N/A
Keith Walker needs to join HOT in ROH_

*Shane Hollister vs Davey Richards - AAW Heritage Championship*
_***1/2_

*Jesse Emmerson vs Mason Beck*
_*_

*MsChif, Krotch, & Marion Fontaine vs Dustin Diamond & The Awesome Threesome *
_***1/4
The Diamond promo earlier in the show was really good too and the whole angle was fun._

*Jimmy Jacobs & Dan Lawrence vs Irish Airbourne - Steel Cage Match*
_***1/4_

*Silas Young vs Raven - Steel Cage Match - AAW Heavyweight Championship*
_***1/4_

*Overall:*
_Strong show overall and enjoyable. Nice to see AAW move into a bigger arena for a big show. Just a shame that none of the big matches really escalated into being anything better. Would have been a great show if it had just one great match that stood out._​


----------



## McQueen

Wait thats not thee Dustin Diamond is it?


----------



## will94

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Wait thats not thee Dustin Diamond is it?


Yep, it's Screech


----------



## McQueen

OMG :lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY

He's doing a mysogyny angle with MsChif IIRC.


----------



## Sheik

How long until the 2 ROH Atlanta double shots come out do you think?


----------



## McQueen

FUCK ROH until they book Screech.


----------



## Sheik

wait, he's really wrestling? :lmao

I would love to work with him.


----------



## McQueen

I don't know if he is actually wrestling or not but it makes me want to buy that AAW DVD.


----------



## Sheik

Well either way, it's been a dream of mine to beat the shit out of Screech.


----------



## lielie

So how long do order arrive from SMV? is it about the same time as orders from ROH?


----------



## McQueen

Screech would bury you Sheik.


----------



## Sheik

I'd put him in the camel clutch then retire.

Nothing else I'd need to accomplish at that point. Dream has been lived.


----------



## McQueen

A.C. Slater would do a run in and bury you. Mario Lopez is an American Hero.


----------



## Sephiroth

Out of these PWG shows, which 4 are the best? 



[*]1.21 Gigawatts 
[*]All Nude Review 
[*]Astonishing Xmas 
[*]Beyond The Thunderdome 
[*]Card Subject to Change
[*]Chaunakah Chaos 
[*]Cruisin' for a Bruisin 
[*]Dio! 
[*]Ernest P. Worrell 
[*]From Parts Well Known 
[*]Hollywood Globetrotters 
[*]Holy Diver 
[*]Jason Takes PWG 
[*]Kee_ The _ee Out of the _ool 
[*]Next Show 
[*]Roger Dorn Night 
[*]Smells Like Steen Spirit 
[*]Straight To DVD 
[*]Teen Outreach Summit 
[*]Uncanny Xmas 
[*]Zombies Shouldn't Run Scared


----------



## Sheik

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> A.C. Slater would do a run in and bury you. Mario Lopez is an American Hero.


:lmao

Can't argue there.


----------



## musdy

Sephiroth said:


> Out of these PWG shows, which 4 are the best?
> 
> 
> 
> [*]1.21 Gigawatts
> [*]All Nude Review
> [*]Astonishing Xmas
> [*]Beyond The Thunderdome
> [*]Card Subject to Change
> [*]Chaunakah Chaos
> [*]Cruisin' for a Bruisin
> [*]Dio!
> [*]Ernest P. Worrell
> [*]From Parts Well Known
> [*]Hollywood Globetrotters
> [*]Holy Diver
> [*]Jason Takes PWG
> [*]Kee_ The _ee Out of the _ool
> [*]Next Show
> [*]Roger Dorn Night
> [*]Smells Like Steen Spirit
> [*]Straight To DVD
> [*]Teen Outreach Summit
> [*]Uncanny Xmas
> [*]Zombies Shouldn't Run Scared


Cruisin' for a Bruisin
1.21 Gigawatts
All Nude Review
Hollywood Globetrotters


----------



## Corey

More results. CZW International Incident:


> * Philly’s Most Wanted (Joker and BLK JEEZ) defeated Bandido, Jr.
> and Azrieal
> * Sami Callihan defeated Kyle O’Reilly
> * Drew Gulak retained the CZW Wired TV Title against Zack Sabre, Jr.
> * CZW Junior Heavyweight champion and Best of The Best X winner Adam
> Cole defeated Rich Swann
> * Best of The Best People’s Choice Award winner AR Fox defeated Ty
> Hagen, Ryan McBride, Ryan Slater, John Gresham, and Alex Colon
> * Jon Moxley defeated Jake Crist, but Moxley and “Ego” Robert
> Anthony attacked Crist after the match, until Devon Moore made the
> save
> * CZW World Heavyweight champion Devon Moore retained his title
> against “Ego” Robert Anthony. After the match, Moxley and Anthony
> tried to beat down Moore, until DJ Hyde made the save. However,
> Sekimoto came out as well and DJ Hyde vs. Daisuke Sekimoto got
> underway
> * Daisuke Sekimoto defeated DJ Hyde
> * In a Dream Death Match, “Crazy Monkey” Jun Kasai defeated Necro
> Butcher!


wXw Kreuzzug ZXI Part 2:


> 1. Marty Scurll d. Kyle O'Rylie via Backbuster
> 2.​ Karsten Beck d. Chris Dickinson via Cross-Arm Breaker
> 3.​ Big Van Walter & Drake Younger d. Bad Bones & Necro Butcher via Big! Splash by Walter at Necro​4.​Hardcore Match: Sami Callihan d. Jun Kasai via Stretch Muffler
> 5.​ Adam Cole d. Emil Sitoci via Inverted DDT
> 6.​ Chris Hero d. Zack Sabre Jr. via Tornado Big Boot
> 7.​ Daisuke Sekimoto & Johnny Moss d. Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark) via German Suplex Hold by Sekimoto to Mark​


----------



## KingCrash

And they still keep the title on Moore. Amazing. 

At least wXw's show look good top to bottom.


----------



## Even Flow

Took advantage of the 30% off sale ROH has going and got:

Fate Of An Angel II
Tag Title Classic II
Final Battle 2010
Champions Vs. All Stars
Only The Strong Survive
SoCal Showdown II


----------



## Shock

Some nice ones you got there. I got Richards vs. Daniels, Survival of the Fittest 2010, Tag Title Classic II and DBD VIII. Couldn't get any more, unfortunately.


----------



## Even Flow

Shock said:


> Some nice ones you got there. I got Richards vs. Daniels, Survival of the Fittest 2010, Tag Title Classic II and DBD VIII. Couldn't get any more, unfortunately.


I couldn't get any more either. I plan on getting World's Greatest & the 9th Anniversary show next time. Along with Vol. 5 & 6 of ROH on HDNet. And also Shimmer 34-36.


----------



## Shock

New Generico video...

El Generico en La Casa De Verdad

Won't let me embed it for some reason.


----------



## Corey

^ Oh shit. Roddy and Generico gonna tear the house down ring of hardcore style.

*ROH - Punk: The Final Chapter*

*Four Corner Survival*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious vs. Alex Shelly vs. Matt Sydal - **1/2

Ace Steel vs. Chad Collyer - **1/2
_Remember Jay Briscoe's bloody face during his cage match with Joe? Just picture that with Ace Steel now. Gruesome._

Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/4
_Great undercard match with a lot of nice counters from Rave._

Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Homicide & Low Ki - ***3/4
_The match itself was great but what happened afterwards is one of the greates postmatch brawls you will EVER see. The image of a bloody Low Ki standing overtop of Lethal in the middle of the ring is a favorite of mine._

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs(c) vs. James Gibson & Spanky - ***1/4
_Idk how many of you remember but this was the night Spanky turned on Gibson. I remember when I first saw it I was completely shocked and it stills come off as a great, out of nowhere turn._

Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4
_Crowd was really really into this. Like Matt Hardy or not, he's always been able to work well with smaller opponents._

*2 out of 3 Falls - Punk's Farewell*
Cm Punk vs. Colt Cabana - ***3/4
_This entire moment still gives me goosebumps, especially the entrance._

*Overall: 8.25/10*
_Great stuff from top to bottom._​


----------



## LariatSavage

My review is something like 2000 words, so I'll just post the link instead of blowing up the page. 

My Review of ROH: Honor Takes Center Stage Chapters 1 and 2!


----------



## seabs

*wXw 10th Anniversary Show*

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Eddie Edwards*
_***1/2_

*Jimmy Jacobs vs Emil Sitoci*
_***1/2_

*2-Face vs Axeman vs X-dream vs Karsten Beck*
_**1/2_

*Drake Younger vs El Generico*
_**
Fucking Drake managing to make a Generico match this bad._

*Mark Haskins vs Paul London*
_***1/4
One of the more entertaining London is so out of it matches. They really should have stopped London climbing onto the top of the support beams and walking along them though_

*Oberhausen Terror Corps vs AbLas - wXw World Tag Team Championships*
_**3/4_

*Big Van Walter vs Ares - wXw Unified World Championship*
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Very strong show overall. Jacobs/Sitoci and Edwards/Sabre were both great 1-15 minute matches and the only bad match was Younger being so fucking awful and controlling the whole match bar Generico's quick comeback._​


----------



## smitlick

Picked up the following in ROHs Sale

- Shimmer Vol 36
- ROH 9th Anniversary Show
- PWG Kurt RussellReunion 2 The Reunioning


----------



## Corey

*Chikara - Creatures From The Tar Swamp*

Green Ant vs. Jakob Hammermeier - NR
_Can't rate it. but it was a lot of fun. Hammermeier is entertaining._

The Osirian Portal (Amasis, Ophidian, & Hieracon) vs. BDK (Pinkie Sanchez, Tursas, & Tim Donst) - ***1/4
_Instant fan of the Portal. Is Hieracon Jonathan Gresham?_

Sara Del Ray vs. Toshie Uematsu - **3/4

*Lumberjack Match*
The Throwbacks (Sugar Dunkerton & Dasher Hatfield) vs. The Roughnecks (Brodie Lee & Grizzly Redwood) - ***1/4

*Young Lions Cup*
Frightmare(c) vs. Obariyon - **1/2

Sinn Bodhi vs. Ultramantis Black - **1/4
_Just felt like an elongated squash._

*Campeonatos de Parejas*
Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw(c) vs. The Colony - ***3/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Kingston - ***3/4
_Tons of interference and shenanigans as you'd expect. Fun to watch though._

*Overall: 7.75/10*
_From Chikara standards this is probably a really good show. Nonetheless it's a fun one. Easy to sit through with two really good matches to end it._​


----------



## seancarleton77

The upcoming ROH show in Toronto just. got. epic!


----------



## Corey




----------



## SuperDuperDragon

The Manscout Jake Manning is the shit...that is all.


----------



## The Gargano

Jack Evans 187 said:


> _Instant fan of the Portal. Is Hieracon Jonathan Gresham?_


yes he is


----------



## seabs

*Got 5 recent wXw DVDs for sale on eBay as I need to recoup some dosh after a recent burst of spending on Indy shows. If anyone buys them off this site then I'll throw in a bonus disc and there's a discount if anyone buys them all of me.*

*Ambition 1*
_Featuring not one, not even 2 but 3 Bryan Danielson matches. Also includes a great TJP vs Zack Sabre Jr. match_

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180653166816&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

*10th Anniversary Show*
_Featuring US Indy starts such as Eddie Edwards, Jimmy Jacobs, Paul London & El Generico. Really strong show with plenty of great matches on._

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180653160537&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

*Back 2 The Roots X*
_Featuring two legit MOTYC's in OTC vs Sawa/Sato and Sekimoto vs Walter_

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180653165883&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

*Ambition 2*
_Featuring an incredible Sawa vs Sato strike fest and an extremely enjoyable 1st round match in Jon Ryan vs Zack Sabre Jr._

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180653167355&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

*16 Carat Gold Tournament 2011 (All 3 Nights + Bonus Disc)*
_This is a must for any wrestling fan. 3 nights of insanely great action. All 4 nights come in a tidy boxset featuring Day 1-3 and a great bonus disc with 3 fantastic Q&A panels and a Wrestlers vs Fans Football (Soccer) match._

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180653169073&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## The Gargano

* ROH SoCal Showdown II *

1. The Bravado Brothers vs. Cedric Alexander & Caleb Konley * **1/2 *
_Nice, fun, fast paced opener_

2. Colt Cabana vs. Jay Briscoe * **1/2 *
_I did not hate this match as much as other people, I thought it was a pretty fun match_

3. The All Night Express vs. The Cutlers Brothers 
_Good match, thought the beat down was a little boring, but it got good by the end_

4. Davey Richards vs. TJ Perkins * **** *
_Awesome match, started off great, had some really good near falls, and I was glad to see the arm work come into play, just a really enjoyable match_

5. ROH World TV Title Match: Christopher Daniels vs. Mark Briscoe * ***1/4 *
_This match was a lot better than I thought it would be, I was not looking forward to this match at all, but these 2 put on a good match_

6. The Kings of Wrestling vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team * ****1/2 *
_I really loved this match, I thought it was the best match in their series, just constant non stop awesome action from both teams._

7. ROH World Title Match: Roderick Strong vs. El Generico * ***3/4 *
_ I was a little disappointed in the match, but these 2 still put on a very good match, I was expecting more nearfalls by the end and felt that the beat down was too long and a little boring, but good stuff in the end_ 

*Overall: 8/10 *_A really enjoyable show that I recommend people to check out, and a really good show considering its only a little over 2 hours, good start to the wrestle reunion weekend. _



* PWG Kurt RussellReunion 2 The Reunioning *

1. Peter Avalon, Caleb Konley, Jake Manning, & ODB vs. Cedric Alexander, Brandon Gatson, Candice LeRae, & Willie Mack * **3/4 *
_Good opener, but was a expecting a little more, right when it seemed like it was going to really pick up it ended_

2. Mr. guila vs. Rey Bucanero * **1/4 *
_Fun little match between these 2 guys which is all you can ask for_

3. Shane Helms vs. Joey Ryan * *1/2 *
_This match sucked, mainly because of Helms, the match was way too long and was boring at times_

4. Low Ki vs. Davey Richards * **** *
_Awesome back and forth match between these 2 guys, they did not overdue the kickouts, and I really loved the ending sequence, great stuff._

5. Sinn Bodhi vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts * N/A *
_I can’t really rate this, it was a great moment though_

6. Legends Wrestleroyal Battle Royale * N/A *
_ You will like it or you won’t, I did not really care for it and the stupid PWG theme over the entrances sucked _

7. Chris Hero vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen * **** *
_This was a very good match that gets really bumped up for that ending sequence, I absolutely loved it just great, great stuff late. _ 

8. The Cutler Brothers vs. Fightin' Taylor Boys vs. RockNES Monsters vs. The Young Bucks * ***1/2 *
_This match was not as crazy as I thought it would be, but still really fun match with constant action, which is what you would expect with these guys, the winners also surprised me._

9. PWG Title Match: Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico * **** *
_Just a really fun, great match with awesome counters and great looking moves, the nearfalls were also great_

*Overall: 8.25/10 *_Another great PWG show, and I thought this was better than the ROH show. This show had 3 4 star matches, and an awesome 4 way tag match, I am sure most people will enjoy the battle royal more than I did, so a highly recommended show. _​


----------



## LariatSavage

Just finally watched my first Chikara DVD ever... We Must Eat Michigan's Brain!


----------



## smitlick

*Dragon Gate USA - United We Stand*

1. AR Fox vs Cheech 
*1/2

2. Akira Tozawa vs BxB Hulk
****1/4

*3. No DQ Match*
Homicide vs Jon Moxley
*1/2

4. CIMA, Dragon Kid, Ricochet & Naruki Doi vs Austin Aries, Jimmy Jacobs, Sami Callihan & YAMATO
***1/2

*5. Open The United Gate Title Match*
Masato Yoshino & PAC vs Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano
***1/2


*PWG - Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison*

1. Peter Avalon vs Willie Mack
**3/4

2. Roderick Strong vs Chuck Taylor
***1/4

3. The Cutler Brothers vs RockNES Monsters
***

4. Brandon Gatson vs Joey Ryan
**1/2

5. The Fightin' Taylor Boys vs The Young Bucks
***1/4

6. Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa
****

*7. PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
El Generico & Paul London vs The Kings of Wrestling
***3/4​
Just finished $5 Wrestling Volume One. Was ok, nothing to run out and get. Some funny bits but nothing memorable.


----------



## Emperor DC




----------



## McQueen

LariatSavage said:


> Just finally watched my first Chikara DVD ever... We Must Eat Michigan's Brain!


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Corey

*EVOLVE 1: Ibushi vs. Richards*

Bobby Fish vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***
_Excellent opener and a perfect example for what EVOLVE is gonna be all about_

Chuck Taylor vs. Cheech - **

Arik Cannon vs. Ricochet - **1/2
_Pretty awesome for a 4 minute match. Thank god Ricochet eventually got rid of that ridiculous haircut. No one was gonna take him seriously with that shit._

Aeroform (Flip Kendrick & Louis Lyndon) vs. The Dark City Fight Club - **1/2
_Maybe it was my inexperience of seeing both teams but I really enjoyed this as well. Although I still hate Louis Lyndon and wish someone would just beat the piss out of him. Kendrick's spiral tap 540 was sick._

Mercedes Martinez vs. Niya - 1/2*
_A complete squash, but an enjoyable one. Niya's got some big ol titties._

Brad Allen vs. Silas Young - ***
_Definitely liked this. That moonsault bump on the outside was nasty and added much more emotion to the match._

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kenn Doane - **1/4
_This wasn't bad, it was just basic. Nothing really that stood out and the pace of the show completely slowed down here._

Chris Dickinson vs. Johnny Gargano - **1/4

TJP vs. Munenori Sawa - ***1/4
_The pace of the match was just insane. I honestly think if they just would've slowed down a bit and the match got a little more time I would've enjoyed it more. Still good nonetheless._

Team Frightning (Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked, & Frightmare) vs. Akuma's Army (Gran Akuma, Icarus, & Brodie Lee) - ***1/4
_Chikara always impresses when they venture to a different company. Think this ended just a tad too soon though._ 

Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi - ****1/4
_Wow. That was pretty fuckin awesome. They just beat the hell out of each other for nearly 20 minutes and I loved it. This may possibly be my favorite match in Davey's career as it shows that he can do it all. He didn't have any ridiculous faces and kick out 32 times either, so that helps. But yeah, it's gonna be tough for any other EVOLVE main event to top this one._

*Overall: 8/10*
_A great start for EVOLVE. 11 matches on the card and they all flowed well for the most part. 5 matches at ***+ and an awesome main event. Support this company!_​


----------



## Shock

The ROH 9th Anniversary Show is now available on DVD.


----------



## FITZ

Surprised you didn't like TJP/Sawa that much. It was one of my favorite matches last year and was just really refreshing to see. Glad you liked the show though.


----------



## The Gargano

i really didnt care for evolve 1 that much, especially since they had 11 matches that very few got a good amount of time, glad to see that evolve has gotten away from that, but im still not that big of a fan on evolve, to me, its just like dgusa without the japanese guys


----------



## Shock

New Videowire...


----------



## FITZ

The Gargano said:


> i really didnt care for evolve 1 that much, especially since they had 11 matches that very few got a good amount of time, glad to see that evolve has gotten away from that, but im still not that big of a fan on evolve, to me, its just like dgusa without the japanese guys


I love short matches on the undercard. Unless there is a big feud or something on an undercard match I really don't want to see it go 20 minutes. This is why I can sit through any Evolve show and I can't say the same for some other indy shows.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - World’s Greatest*


Kyle O’Reilly vs. Jay Briscoe - ***

The Bravado Brothers vs. Steve Corino & Grizzly Redwood - *1/2

Mike Bennett vs. Mark Briscoe - **1/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Rhett Titus vs. Mike Mondo vs. Colt Cabana vs. Andy Ridge - *

Christopher Daniels vs. Michael Elgin - **1/4

Homicide vs. El Generico - **

Eddie Edwards vs. Kenny King - ***1/2

The Kings of Wrestling & Roderick Strong vs. Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team & Davey Richards - ***3/4


_The main event was good (though 10 min. could have been shaved off and still been as good), Edwards and King had a solid match and the opener got the crowd started off right, but the rest of the undercard didn’t mean much and it tells you how far Homicide has fallen in singles matches when Mike Bennett has a better match on a show then El Generico.
_



*Chikara - Operation: Big Freeze*


The BDK (Pinkie Sanchez & Tim Donst) vs. Da Soul Touchaz (Acid Jaz & Marshe Rockett) - **1/4

Madison Eagles vs. Toshie Uematsu - ***1/2

Eddie Kingston vs. Archibald Peck - **

The UnStable & The Roughnecks vs. 3.0 & The Throwbacks - ***

Icarus vs. Fire Ant - **1/2

Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs. The Osirian Portal - ***1/4

Tursas vs. Willie Richardson - DUD

The BDK (Claudio Castagnoli, Tim Donst & Sara Del Rey) vs. Mike Quackenbush & Incoherence (Hallowicked & Frightmare) - ***1/2


_Fun show with The Portal continuing their undefeated streak since becoming a trio (would have been better with another finish), Madison Eagles cementing her place as the newest female on the roster and Team Frightning getting a win over The BDK. Would have been better if they had combined Da Soul Touchaz matches together to make up for Lince’s absence. _
​


----------



## Corey

*EVOLVE 2: Hero vs. Hidaka*

Chris Dickinson vs. Brad Allen - **1/4

Gran Akuma vs. Brodie Lee - **

Aeroform vs. Up In Smoke - **1/4

Kenn Doane vs. Caleb Konley - *1/2
_Fuckin headlocks..._

Hallowicked vs. Kyle O'Reilly - **1/2

Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - ***1/4
_These two have amazing chemistry._

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bobby Fish - ***1/2

*WSU World Championship*
Mercedes Martinez(c) vs. Sumie Sakai - *
_This just felt completely out of place. No one was really into it in the crowd but the effort was there in the match. Should've been farther down the card._

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Johnny Gargano - ***
_Who the fuck is this fat guy with blonde hair? He looks like the dude from FIP, I think the team was called Heartbreak Express or something. And the Mexican guy he's with looks like one of the gay guys from The Christopher St. Connection. Whoever they are, I hate them._

*4-Way Tag Team Elimination Match*
Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. The Colony vs. The Osirian Portal vs. Hallowicked & Frightmare - ***3/4
_Awesome action from start to finish. Frightmare, Quackenbush, & Ophidian looked great._

Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka - ****
_If you're a fan of mat based submission wrestling, you'll absolutely adore this. If not, you'll be quite bored. My eyes were glued to the screen for 28 minutes. And despite the match being so long, I actualy think it ended too soon. It's not very often you see a match end during a "let's go this guy!" "let's go that guy!" chant. A very different match that we're accustomed to seeing from Hero these days, refreshing in a way. Shows he hasn't lost his roots._

*Overall: 7.5/10*
_As an entire show, EVOLVE 1 was better overall and flowed better, but EVOLVE 2 has better individual matches. The first half was extremely average but from Taylor/Ricochet on, it was excellent bar the women's match. The attendance was way down from the 1st show, but I believe that was because of weather at the time. Still, another very solid show from the company. I look forward to the next two._​


----------



## musdy

I hated EVOLVE 2.


----------



## Corey

Why so?


----------



## musdy

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Why so?


Lackluster main event and I can't stand the CHIKARA guys on EVOLVE shows.


----------



## Bubz

I've not seen Hero/Hidaka. Is it anything like Hero/Shelley from As The Worm Turns? I loved that match, it had to be the most underrated match from last year.


----------



## jawbreaker

In a word, yes. And thank you so much for the Hero/Shelley love. I thought that match and Strong/Sabin were better than the Davey/Omega main event, but lots of people disagree for reasons I can't quite figure out.


----------



## FITZ

Hero/Hidaka was like a Chris Hero from 6 or 7 years ago. I loved it. Probably the worst Evolve card out of the first 5 though. The huge rain storms that night also killed the crowd numbers (which might not have been that good anyway).


----------



## Bubz

Hero vs Dragon from GSF has Hero going back to his old roots as well (at the start anyway) and it was great. Hero is the man whatever he does though.


----------



## KingCrash

Full lineup for AIW's version of the TPI has been announced, and it's a weird grouping for sure:


> 1. Mad Man Pondo
> 2. Tim Donst
> 3. Sonjay Dutt
> 4. Sugar Dunkerton
> 5. Bobby Beverly
> 6. Marion Fontaine
> 7. Shiima Xion
> 8. Dave Crist
> 9. Gregory Iron
> 10. Jimmy Jacobs
> 11. Facade
> 12. Jonathan Gresham
> 13. John Kermon
> 14. Flip Kendrick
> 15. The Duke
> 16. Louis Lyndon
> 17. Sterling James Keenan
> 18. "Mr. RBI" Izeah Bonds
> 19. Jake Crist
> 20. Rich Swann
> 21. Aero
> 22. Ricky Shane Page (Formerly Christian Faith)
> 23. BJ Whitmer
> 24. Paul London
> 
> 1st Rd match - Mad Man Pondo vs. Tim Donst


It'd be interesting to see what shape Whitmer is in and whether London can even get to the show.


----------



## seabs

*wXw Kreuzzug ZXI*

*Emil Sitoci vs Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano vs Brandon Gatson*
_**3/4_

*Bad Bones vs Sami Callihan*
_**1/2_

*Big Van Walter & Brodie Lee vs Johnny Moss & Michael Elgin*
_***1/4_

*Karsten Beck vs Necro Butcher*
_**_

*LDRS Of The New School vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly*
_****1/4_

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Chris Hero - wXw Unified World Championship*
_****1/4_

*Jun Kasai vs Drake Younger - No Rope Barbed Wire Death Match*
_**1/2_

*Overall:*
_Another really good show this year from wXw with two great matches. The LDRS tag wasn't as good as the 16 Carat version but it was still great and Hero/Sekimoto was everything I hoped it would be. Rest of the show was solid too and nothing was poor, bar maybe the death match._​


----------



## smitlick

Just finished $5 Wrestling Volume 2. Pretty crap. Not really funny and much worse then Volume One.


----------



## Corey

​
Ring of Honor is pleased to announce our first “Spring Savings Sale” for 2011 featuring the return $10 DVD’s with a special bonus where you can save an additional 20% Off all DVD’s and apparel in the ROH Online Store. Read below for details on both offers.

*$10 RING OF HONOR DVD SALE*
During this limited time offer you can now purchase all in stock DVD’s from 2002-2009 plus select titles from 2010 for the sale price of only $10 each.

As an added bonus save 20% Off Your entire order in the ROH Online Store. Details on the 20% off are listed below.
To see all of the items on sale click here and then check out all of the items on sale from pages 3-12!

*TAKE 20% OFF ALL DVD’S AND APPAREL*
*To redeem your 20% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:*
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
2. Enter the coupon code: *spring* into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

* The 20% Off Sale is valid on all DVD’s and apparel, including those items not in the $10 Sale.
** This offer is not valid on live event tickets and DVD Subscription Packages.

Sale ends Tuesday, April 19th at 10 AM EST. Shipping costs can not be discounted. Not valid on any previously placed orders. Offer valid while supplies last.


----------



## Shock

Nice offer there. Might have to take advantage.


----------



## Corey

I picked up The Big Bang, but wasn't happy to see that Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2 was either out of stock or just not involved in the sale in any way.


----------



## Shock

I spent a lot on the last sale, but if I can get one from this it'll be The Big Bang.


----------



## seabs

*CZW Best Of The Best X*

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Akuma vs Jonathon Gresham*
_*1/2_

*Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Johnny Gargano*
_***_

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Chuck Taylor vs Brandon Gatson*
_**1/2_

*Sami Callihan vs AR Fox vs Jake Crist*
_***1/4_

*Briscoes & Devon Moore vs Philly's Most Wanted & Marc Anthony*
_**3/4_

*Adam Cole vs Zack Sabre Jr.*
_***1/2_

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Sami Callihan*
_***1/2_

*Jun Kasai vs Danny Havoc*
_***1/2_

*Adam Cole vs Sami Callihan*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Fairly solid show overall. Only bad match was the first 3 way and the 2 second round matches could easily have been MOTYC material if they had been given more time. The glass death match was one of the better death matches I've seen too. Any show with 3 separate Mia Yim appearances is worth a watch imo. The strong BOTB line up definitely paid off for them. _​


----------



## KingCrash

*IPW:UK - No Escape 2011*


*Undisputed British Tag Team Titles*
Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. The LDRS of The New School (Zack Sabre Jr. & Marty Scrull) - ***3/4

Leroy Kincaide vs. Jimmy Havoc - Squash

Sami Callihan vs. T-Bone - **

The All Stars (Robbie Dynamite & Mikey Whiplash) vs. Mark Haskins & Joel Redman - ***1/4

*IPW:UK Undisputed British Heavyweight Title*
Dave Mastiff vs. Danny Garnell - **1/4

*I Quit Match*
Sha Samuels vs. Terry Frazier - ***1/2

Marty Scurll vs. El Generico - ****


*
Chikara - Creatures From The Tar Swamp*


Jakob Hammermeier vs. Green Ant - N/R

The BDK (Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Tursas) vs. The Osirian Portal - ***

Sara Del Rey vs. Toshie Uematsu - ***

*Lumberjack Match*
The Throwbacks vs. The Roughnecks - **3/4
*
Young Lions Cup*
Obariyon vs. Frightmare - ***

Sinn Bodhi vs. UltraMantis Black - **

*Campeonatos de Parejas*
The Colony vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - ***3/4

Eddie Kingston vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2

​


----------



## seabs

Seabs said:


> *Got 5 recent wXw DVDs for sale on eBay as I need to recoup some dosh after a recent burst of spending on Indy shows. If anyone buys them off this site then I'll throw in a bonus disc and there's a discount if anyone buys them all of me.*
> 
> *Ambition 1*
> _Featuring not one, not even 2 but 3 Bryan Danielson matches. Also includes a great TJP vs Zack Sabre Jr. match_
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180653166816&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> *10th Anniversary Show*
> _Featuring US Indy starts such as Eddie Edwards, Jimmy Jacobs, Paul London & El Generico. Really strong show with plenty of great matches on._
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180653160537&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> *Ambition 2*
> _Featuring an incredible Sawa vs Sato strike fest and an extremely enjoyable 1st round match in Jon Ryan vs Zack Sabre Jr._
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180653167355&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> *16 Carat Gold Tournament 2011 (All 3 Nights + Bonus Disc)*
> _This is a must for any wrestling fan. 3 nights of insanely great action. All 4 nights come in a tidy boxset featuring Day 1-3 and a great bonus disc with 3 fantastic Q&A panels and a Wrestlers vs Fans Football (Soccer) match._
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180653169073&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


*Updated the prices. £7.99 each and for £31.99 for 16 Carat and I lowered the costs for international postage, plus still offering a bonus disc and price discount for anyone who buys more than one from this forum.*


----------



## smitlick

If they dont sell by the 26th I'll take them. Wont have money till then.

Although i already have 10th Anniversary


----------



## Corey

Can someone refresh my memory on what actually happened to the original House of Truth (Raymond & Abel)? I was watching a Josh Abercrombie match last night and I've forgotten.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*ROH: Survival of the Fittest 2010*

Colt Cabana vs. Rhett Titus ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Grizzly Redwood **1/4

Kevin Steen vs. Kyle O'Reilly ***

Adam Cole vs. Steve Corino *3/4

Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero ***1/2

Kenny King vs. El Generico **1/4

Homicide vs. Andy Ridge ***

Roderick Strong and The House of Truth vs. Christopher Daniels and The Briscoes ***1/2

Survival of the Fittest 2010 Finals ***1/4

Overal:
Nothing amazing on this show that's must see. Some good matches but I mainly got it for the best of Nigel bonus disc though to be honest.


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Can someone refresh my memory on what actually happened to the original House of Truth (Raymond & Abel)? I was watching a Josh Abercrombie match last night and I've forgotten.


One of them got injured pretty badly and retired (Abel?) and the other just retired a little after that if i'm not mistaken.

Why do people book Sami Callihan? Especially overseas.


----------



## Corey

Well I wish Raymond would've stuck around. He's only 26 and even at 22 he was wrestling really good matches on the midcard in IWA.

The only real reason I could think of for Sami is because he works so stiff and can take a beating. That's about it. Still don't know why he's so over with so many crowds.


----------



## FITZ

I know one of them had to retire and I guess they just got rid of the other guy. I wasn't a fan of them at all but it sucks that the one guy had to stop wrestling. 

And I made a huge order at Highspots because I guess I don't have enough DVDs? 

Year in Review 2005 Vol. 1 (Had some interesting matchups but what sold me on it was a "Ropes from the Roof" match which sounds like the craziest thing ever. I was looking for something different and I was hoping this would something cool).
ROH: Respect is Earned DVD
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla - Kurt RussellReunion 2 The Reunioning	
History of Hardcore 9-Disc Set (This looks crazy)
April 2011 Pick 4 DVD Special- PWG (Cruisin For A Bruisin, Roger Dorn, Zombies Shouldn't Run, 121 Gigawats
Ambition 1 Tournament

So I got a few different things in the wXw, the best of 2005, and the Hardcore Set. I also beefed up my PWG collection with some cheap shows that look pretty good, and I got ROH's first PPV as well as PWG's coolest looking show in a long time.


----------



## jawbreaker

Raymond retired due to injury, last I heard Abel was out for an extended period of time (this is like last September).


----------



## smitlick

For anyone who doesnt like Raymond & Able, watch there AAW match with Jacobs & Black on Blacks last AAW show. 



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> One of them got injured pretty badly and retired (Abel?) and the other just retired a little after that if i'm not mistaken.
> 
> Why do people book Sami Callihan? Especially overseas.



Maybe he pays promoters to be on there shows? Otherwise i dont have a fucking clue.


----------



## McQueen

I didn't get to see a lot of HoT but other than Truth Martini being the bad kind of annoying in Wrestling they seemed like a solid team.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Why do people book Sami Callihan? Especially overseas.


13-year-olds like emos, as do Germans.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah Raymond & Able were a magnificent team and two genuine workers not just move machines. They had all the old school traits with some great new school moves thrown in. Definitely thought they were the most all round team last year. Them & Silas Young in AAW were one of the highlights of the Indies last year.

Sami's super over in wXw at least so why wouldn't anyone book anyone who's massively over with the crowd. He's loyal as well which is a bonus for smaller indies when they're trying to push new stars and he's had good matches this year when he's been in the ring with quality names. Had a strong showing at 16 Carat too. I'm not jumping on the Sami bandwagon and praising him and everything but he does get unfairly criticised I feel. Sure he's not great but he plays a good underdog babyface and he has lots of fire and works hard.*


----------



## TelkEvolon

I don't get any of the hate of Sami, he can have good matches, cuts good promos and has an alright look.

He isn't the best in the world or anything but he is above a TON of others.


----------



## LariatSavage

Just finished PWG Sells Out Volume 1... Complete Review

It's a 3000+ word review, so make sure you have a snack ready! What a great DVD compilation!


----------



## TelkEvolon

LariatSavage said:


> Just finished PWG Sells Out Volume 1... Complete Review
> 
> It's a 3000+ word review, so make sure you have a snack ready! What a great DVD compilation!


Great review. Must see DVD set.

Vol. 2 is also great.


----------



## Sheik

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I didn't get to see a lot of HoT but other than Truth Martini being the bad kind of annoying in Wrestling they seemed like a solid team.


you watch your mouth


----------



## McQueen

No one likes Truth Martini except you Sheik.


----------



## Sheik

his character isn't supposed to be "liked" but a lot of people like him.


----------



## McQueen

Just you and your other trainees.


----------



## Sheik

Nope. Almost everyone in ROH I spoke to told me the guy is great, and picking his school was a good choice.

As for his character, the dude is meant to be strongly disliked. He's the manager everybody wants to choke. The conartist. Terrible outfits, obnoxious voice, scumbag-like tactics. He's not supposed to be that "cool heel" you wanna hang out with. You're supposed to dislike him.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Truth has always had two hurdles to overcome:

1) Being pushed too hard too fast by Pearce.
2) Not being Larry Sweeney.


----------



## antoniomare007

I guess he's also not supposed to make me not wanna watch anything he is involved in, but that's what he does...I have no idea if I am the only one who just ignores him though, maybe I am.


----------



## FITZ

Sheik said:


> his character isn't supposed to be "liked" but a lot of people like him.


Nobody likes him but you. 

But I will say he is good in his role. I mean I'm still going to boo him but he's someone I enjoy booing. I gained a lot of respect for him at one of the Atlanta shows when he cut a really short promo. Now it looked to me like he only planned on saying a few words but when the fans started chanting, "Shut the Fuck Up!" at him it seemed like he sort of smiled and kept going.


----------



## Sheik

TaylorFitz said:


> Nobody likes him but you.


Nah, I meant HIM. The man, the trainer, the ROH employee. A lot of people like the guy. As for his character, I don't really care, because it's not me. But, obviously he's doing something right for ROH to give him a top heel stable, and have him manage the ROH world champ (at the time) in Roderick Strong. 



> *But I will say he is good in his role. I mean I'm still going to boo him but he's someone I enjoy booing.* I gained a lot of respect for him at one of the Atlanta shows when he cut a really short promo. Now it looked to me like he only planned on saying a few words but when the fans started chanting, "Shut the Fuck Up!" at him it seemed like he sort of smiled and kept going.


Yeah. Because he's good at his job. And you're not the only one.


----------



## McQueen

Sheik said:


> Nope. Almost everyone in ROH I spoke to told me the guy is great, and picking his school was a good choice.
> 
> As for his character, the dude is meant to be strongly disliked. He's the manager everybody wants to choke. The conartist. Terrible outfits, obnoxious voice, scumbag-like tactics. He's not supposed to be that "cool heel" you wanna hang out with. You're supposed to dislike him.


I don't know him personally and maybe he is a great guy in person but that wasn't the point I was trying to make either.



antoniomare007 said:


> I guess he's also not supposed to make me not wanna watch anything he is involved in, but that's what he does...I have no idea if I am the only one who just ignores him though, maybe I am.


This however is. He's like Jeff jarrett or John Morrison to me, I just stop watching until his segment is over. Guy legit annoys the fuck out of me to the point I lose interest in the show. Thats bad heat man, making the viewer want to change the channel or watch something else, good heat means i'd want to see the guy get his ass beat, someone like lets say Jimmy Rave.


----------



## Sheik

I get your point dude, and I'm sure you're not the only one who feels that way. However my point is, there are a lot of people who want to see Truth get his ass beat. The man gets the "right kind" of heat as well. And plenty of it.


----------



## LariatSavage

I'm not going to lie... I'm a follower of the Book of Truth! 

He really is on point as a heel manager, and he has an awesome stable of wrestlers at the moment.


----------



## seabs

*IPW:UK Brawl At The Hall 6*

*LDRS Of The School vs The All Stars*
_***1/2_

*Martin Stone vs Leroy Kincaide*
_***1/4_

*Eddie Edwards vs Mark Haskins*
_***1/2_

*The All Stars vs ¡Peligro Abejas!*
_***1/4_

*Team Redman vs Team Gordon*
_***1/2_

*Dave Mastiff vs Sha Samuels*
_*_

*LDRS Of The New School vs ¡Peligro Abejas!*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Awesome show and one of the best Indy shows that I've seen from last year. Not a single bad match on the card and the only match under *** was cut short due to a run in. The tag round robin was fantastic and the 6 man brawl was booked brilliantly. Highly reccomended._​


----------



## jawbreaker

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> This however is. He's like Jeff jarrett or John Morrison to me, I just stop watching until his segment is over. Guy legit annoys the fuck out of me to the point I lose interest in the show. Thats bad heat man, making the viewer want to change the channel or watch something else, good heat means i'd want to see the guy get his ass beat, someone like lets say Jimmy Rave.


At the same time though, how many people have ever gotten real heat in ROH? Punk in 03 or so, Rave and the rest of the Embassy in 05/06, Hero recently to some extent, anyone else?


----------



## FITZ

Sheik said:


> Nah, I meant HIM. The man, the trainer, the ROH employee. A lot of people like the guy. As for his character, I don't really care, because it's not me. But, obviously he's doing something right for ROH to give him a top heel stable, and have him manage the ROH world champ (at the time) in Roderick Strong.
> 
> 
> Yeah. Because he's good at his job. And you're not the only one.


I think you took my post the wrong way. I was agreeing with you in that he's a good heel but he's still someone that is impossible to cheer for.


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> At the same time though, how many people have ever gotten real heat in ROH? Punk in 03 or so, Rave and the rest of the Embassy in 05/06, Hero recently to some extent, anyone else?


Nigel?


----------



## seancarleton77

Truth Martini earns his boos, he's no Vicki Guerrero.


----------



## Mhirn3

I love Truth Martini. He was a solid worker before his neck got messed up, and has become a great heel manager on the indys. He worked for us here in Lima and didn't even have to open his mouth to get heat from the crowd, just his emotion and faces made the crowd hate him.

Man is an all around class act and great "sports entertainer"


----------



## Tarfu

Martini's awesome. His voice alone makes him that.


----------



## seabs

jawbreaker said:


> At the same time though, how many people have ever gotten real heat in ROH? Punk in 03 or so, Rave and the rest of the Embassy in 05/06, Hero recently to some extent, anyone else?


*Danielson and Nigel did during their title runs. 

The argument about Truth being a good heel because nobody likes him isn't correct. Just because you have a heel that everyone dislikes doesn't mean they're doing there job. All the best heels, people LOVE to hate. Cornette and Heenan for example. They were the best heels and everyone loved to hate them rather than just not liking them because they were heels. Truth is just flat out annoying in ROH. He doesn't do anything to make himself a heat magnet and he's just presented as a generic heel manager with a distinctive look. He is better in AAW though but he needs to start doing something that makes himself less generic heel managery. *


----------



## Legend

I kind of like Truth. But then his only managerial competition at the moment is Shane Hagadorn, and... uh... yeah... David Beckham would look like Bobby Heenan next to that charisma vacuum.


----------



## Bubz

I like Hagadorn, he can be pretty funny. Truth just generally annoys me though.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Seabs said:


> *Danielson and Nigel did during their title runs.
> 
> The argument about Truth being a good heel because nobody likes him isn't correct. Just because you have a heel that everyone dislikes doesn't mean they're doing there job. All the best heels, people LOVE to hate. Cornette and Heenan for example. They were the best heels and everyone loved to hate them rather than just not liking them because they were heels. Truth is just flat out annoying in ROH. He doesn't do anything to make himself a heat magnet and he's just presented as a generic heel manager with a distinctive look. He is better in AAW though but he needs to start doing something that makes himself less generic heel managery. *


I think the heels you love to hate don't have the same effect because you know they are a great heel and it is a real respectful hate.

Where as a guy you just can't stand will be the heel job and get under your skin and make you wanna see him fail.


There has hardly EVER been a heel that I love to hate. But when there is it pretty much means that in my mind he is an amazing heel. Hating a great heel is like loving a great face.

I loved to hate Human Tornado in his Chris Hero Fued, because of that I can't speak higher of him. Where as a heel I just can't stand like Alex O'Reily I just want to see the worst happen to and to crash and burn.

But maybe that's just me.



Also in the "smark era" It's not the heel that gets the hate, it's the bad worker or guy who does something backstage so it gets pretty murky.


----------



## EffectRaven

Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1

Generico vs. Elgin **1/2
Four Corner Survival **1/4
Women's Tag **3/4
Cole/Reilly vs. Briscoes ***3/4
Richards vs. Strong ****
KOW vs. WGTT ***3/4
Edwards vs. Daniels ****

Good show and great first defense for Edwards


----------



## Corey

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]North East Wrestling presents "March Mayhem" held 3-26-11 in Torrington, CT.[/FONT]
> 
> Four Way Table Match
> Tommy Dreamer vs. Ron Zombie vs. Hale Collins vs. Ryan McBride
> Cedric Alexander vs. Bull Dredd
> Sgt. Slaughter & Private Jeff Starr vs. "Man Scout" Jake Manning & Caleb Konley w/Kurt Adonis
> Brian Anthony vs. Tommaso Ciampa
> *Ring Of Honor Title Match
> Eddie Edwards vs. Adam Cole *
> NEW Title Match
> Robbie E w/Cookie vs. Matt Taven w/Maria
> Matt Hardy vs. Mike Bennett


Did anyone know this even happened?


----------



## WillTheBloody

Cole tweeted about it but I didn't know what company it was for.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah I was browsing at NEW's DVDs last week actually and saw it. Their last few cards all look intriguing but they look like average shows relying on ex WWE guys to draw for them.*


----------



## Corey

Matt Hardy vs. Mike Bennett in your main event just ruins everything else.


----------



## will94

Regarding Eddie/Cole, ROH stated that regardless of what NEW bills it as, the match wasn't for the ROH Title:



ROHHelp @ ROHForum said:


> The match was NOT sanctioned by Ring of Honor and is not an official title defense.


----------



## Corey

*IWA-MS We're No Joke *

Team Underground (Eric Priest & Chandler McClure) vs. Vulgar Display of Power (Deranged & Brain Damage) - **

*Elimination Match*
Daizee Haze & Vanessa Kraven vs. Mickie Knuckles & MsChif - *3/4

*9 Man TLC Match*
Tyler Black vs. Marek Brave vs. Billy Roc vs. Trik Davis vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Crist vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet vs. Darin Corbin - ***1/4
_This is really just a bunch of big spots but it's so much fun to watch._

The Iron Saints (Sal, Vito, & Brandon Thomaselli) vs. Eddie Kingston, Larry Sweeney, & Spike Dudley - **3/4
_Apparently Spike Dudley isn't a fan of ROH..._

*IWA-MS Light Heavyweight Championship*
Josh Abercrombie(c) vs. Ruckus - ***
_A really good match marred by a semi-botched finish._

Kevin Steen vs. Ian Rotten - **1/2

Delirious vs. El Generico - ***
_One of the most entertaining Delirious matches _I_ can remember._

Toby Klein vs. Tank - **1/2

Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher - ****
_Exactly what you'd expect. Stiff as fuck._

Chris Hero vs. Milano Collection AT - ***1/2+
_Completely different match than the previous one. Definitely think Ki/Necro should've main evented._

*Overall: 8/10*
_I don't think many will argue this is one of the best non-tournament shows IWA-MS ever had._​


----------



## LariatSavage

That had to be a decent little wrestling show. I bet a ton of people left before the Matt Hardy match came on though.


----------



## Emperor DC

IWA: MS naming a show "We're No Joke", and then produce a 9 man TLC match.

Jesus christ.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*ROH - Allied Forces*

Mike Mondo vs Mark Briscoe
**1/4

Lady JoJo vs Daizee Haze
*1/4

Colt Cabana vs Andy Ridge
**3/4

Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
***1/2

Ricky Reyes vs The Metal Master
**

Rhett Titus vs Jay Briscoe
**1/2

Kenny King vs Homicide
***

ROH Tag Team Title Match
The Kings of Wrestling vs Christopher Daniels & Davey Richards
****1/4

Bonus Disc

Bonus Match - World Title Classic
Samoa Joe vs CM Punk
*****

Bonus Match - Joe vs Punk II
Samoa Joe vs CM Punk
*****

Bonus Match - All Star Extravaganza II
Samoa Joe vs CM Punk
****1/2

Overal

Not the best show. Everything is quite decent except for the main event which is great. However if you don't own the bonus matches getting this is worth it for the great Punk/Joe matches.​


----------



## musdy

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *IWA-MS We're No Joke *
> 
> Team Underground (Eric Priest & Chandler McClure) vs. Vulgar Display of Power (Deranged & Brain Damage) - **
> 
> *Elimination Match*
> Daizee Haze & Vanessa Kraven vs. Mickie Knuckles & MsChif - *3/4
> 
> *9 Man TLC Match*
> Tyler Black vs. Marek Brave vs. Billy Roc vs. Trik Davis vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Crist vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet vs. Darin Corbin - ***1/4
> _This is really just a bunch of big spots but it's so much fun to watch._
> 
> The Iron Saints (Sal, Vito, & Brandon Thomaselli) vs. Eddie Kingston, Larry Sweeney, & Spike Dudley - **3/4
> _Apparently Spike Dudley isn't a fan of ROH..._
> 
> *IWA-MS Light Heavyweight Championship*
> Josh Abercrombie(c) vs. Ruckus - ***
> _A really good match marred by a semi-botched finish._
> 
> Kevin Steen vs. Ian Rotten - **1/2
> 
> Delirious vs. El Generico - ***
> _One of the most entertaining Delirious matches _I_ can remember._
> 
> Toby Klein vs. Tank - **1/2
> 
> Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher - ****
> _Exactly what you'd expect. Stiff as fuck._
> 
> Chris Hero vs. Milano Collection AT - ***1/2+
> _Completely different match than the previous one. Definitely think Ki/Necro should've main evented._
> 
> *Overall: 8/10*
> _I don't think many will argue this is one of the best non-tournament shows IWA-MS ever had._​


They had Ki/Necro go on first so everyone could go to the ROH shows.


----------



## Corey

Ah. That makes sense then.


----------



## topper1

Mr Joe Perfect said:


> ROH Tag Team Title Match
> The Kings of Wrestling vs Christopher Daniels & Davey Richards
> ****1/4


I watched this yesterday and was shocked at how good it was since no one talks about it. Must watch for anyone who is a fan of ROH tag wrestling.


----------



## Corey

*EVOLVE 7*

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Shiima Xion - **1/4

Silas Young vs. Tony Nese - **1/4

Johnny Gargano vs. Jon Davis - ***1/4
_Really good back and forth and back and an excellent display of s[eed vs. power. Really surprised me._

Jigsaw & Frightmare vs. Facade & Jason Gory - ***1/4
_Very impressive debut for Facade and Gory. Bring em back._

Zack Sabre Jr. Sami Callihan - ***3/4
_Really awesome match. Incredibly stiff with tons of really nice looking reversals and counter. They should call Sabre 'The Messiah of the Armbreaker"_

Rich Swann vs. AR Fox - **1/2
_Flips._

Chuck Taylor vs. Akira Tozawa ***1/4 - ***1/2
_A bit underwhelming to say the least. If you've seen any Tozawa match you're not missing anything here and I'm just not that big of a Chucky fan. Not bad by any means but was kept relatively short because of this:_

Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano - NR
_Just finishers followed up by a goofy ending._

Austin Aries vs. Jon Moxley - ***1/4
_Good enough I guess. Still not a Moxley fan and I couldn't hear a word he was saying after the match._

*Overall: 7.25/10*
_The first half of the show was great, but past Sabre/Callihan things kinda underwhelmed me. Nothing was bad, it was all solid, but nothing stood out besides the Sabre match. Oh and at intermission, they played Larry Sweeney vs. Sal Rinauro from the '08 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup. Hilarious match._​


----------



## topper1

Sounds like a letdown for Evolve and another not so great main event showing from Aries in Evolve.


----------



## seancarleton77

topper1 said:


> Sounds like a letdown for Evolve and another not so great main event showing from Aries in Evolve.


If Aries had one arm, a peg leg, a speech impediment and he phoned it in he would still have twice the talent of Jon Moxley.


----------



## FITZ

Looking at those ratings I think I got what I would expect from an Evolve show aside from the main event lacking. I mean most of their shows have a bunch of good matches on the undercard (which this did) and than something really good for the main event. 




PWG DDT4 2008 Night 2​
I bought this in a bargain bin at a live events a few years ago at a live event. I searched the bin for 15 minutes for Night 1 but alas it was not there. But I bought this anyway and at this point the odds of me ever getting Night 1 are slim. So here we go with Night 2. 


_Semi-Final Match_
*Jack Evans and Roderick Strong vs. Los Luchas*

So this was pretty much lacking of any and all psychology and story telling. But it had some cool moves. Strong and Evans are also a nice combination for a team. I liked seeing Strong stiff the hell out of everyone and than see Evans flip around a lot. Fun stuff but nothing more.
***1/4*



*Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards*

This looked like a wrestling masterpiece compared to the last one. Aries worked the back early on but it had no visible effect on Richards (probably because of DAVEYTENSITY). Davey took control of the match after the back work and I was happy to see him heeling it up by yelling at the crowd and a lot of a trash talking. Good performance from Aries as a face, he came across as someone that you really wanted to get behind and cheer for. Good match, which was no shock considering who you had in it. 
****1/4*


_
Semi-Final Match and PWG Tag Team Championship Match_
*El Blazer and Kagetora vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen(c)*

Steen was great in this match in regards to El Blazer. For those that don't know El Blazer is this little Japanese guy with a crazy costume and he does a bunch of cool flippy moves. Naturally Kevin Steen hated him as he picked on him and was just a general dick to the little guy during the whole match. The whole thing was pretty awesome. At first El Blazer was a little off but as the match wore on, the spots got bigger, and they started looking better. Good spots and the heat that Steen created with Blazer really added a lot to this. 
****1/2*



_Necro Butcher Rules:_
*Necro Butcher (obviously) vs. Jay Briscoe*

They hit each other with chairs a lot. It wasn't all that good but I'll give them credit that it was entertaining at times and they seemed to really dislike each other. But it was just Necro and Jay hitting each other with chairs the whole time. Not particularly good...
**1/2*



_Losers Tag Match:_
*Scorpio Sky, Candice LeRae, and 2.0 (Jagged and Shane Matthews) vs. Joey Ryan, Scott Lost, TJ Perkins, and Hook Bomberry *

This is the sleaziest I've ever seen Joey Ryan. He had a full beard and died his long hair blond. That made it all the better when he went and got his ass kicked by Candice. I liked this a lot, they kept things structured for longer than I expected and when things finally broke the down they kept it fun without going into overkill with all the spots. Biggest complaint is that 2.0 and Hook just seemed to be there to take up space as they were out shined by everyone else in the match. I still liked it a lot though. 
****1/2*

_
DDT4 Finals for the PWG Tag Team Championship_
*Kevin Steen and El Generico(c) vs. Jack Evans and Roderick Strong*

They wasted no time at the start. The opening minutes were crazy with everyone flying all over the place. For a few seconds I thought they were just going to go all out bell to bell but they finally slowed it down when Steen was able to isolate Evans alone in the ring. After they slowed it down for a few minutes things got crazy and awesome again. They kept things short and sweet which was for the best. This how I want indy tag matches to be. If they just plan on going all out and having a ton of spots why make it 30 minutes long? I don't think this was 15 minutes but I loved every second of it. 
******​

Overall, not the best value for a show; Only about an hour and 45 minutes long. If you can get it cheap it's a nice DVD to pick up but I can't say it's worth paying full price for. Length aside the show was such an easy watch. I got through it in one sitting and was never bored. I'm not sure if I even hit pause for more than a minute or two.


----------



## LariatSavage

Just wrote a big review for ROH's 9th Anniversary Show/DVD!

I think I enjoyed it more than the Honor Takes Center Stage weekend of shows.


----------



## Corey

Not gonna make a new thread:


----------



## Emperor DC

Two most overrated in ROH going head to head. Swell.


----------



## Shock

Their Big Bang match was decent, so adding this to the card does no harm IMO.

Interested in seeing what Titus will do on the show now that King's facing Davey.


----------



## seancarleton77

Kenny King is almost twice as good as he was at this time last year. I look forward to him and Davey, here's hoping for a King upset.

I say you've got to put Titus against Elgin & Generico against Claudio or Daniels.


----------



## jawbreaker

Emperor DC said:


> Two most overrated in ROH going head to head. Swell.


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## Bubz

Should be a good match, I like both guys and they had a great match last time they faced off.


----------



## KingCrash

*JAPW - Caged Destiny*


Danny Demanto vs. Shockwave the Robot - DUD

*JAPW Women’s Title*
O.D.B. vs. Sara Del Rey - **1/4

The Hillbilly Wrecking Crew (Necro Butcher & Brodie Lee) vs. Grim Reefer & B-Boy - *1/2

*JAPW New Jersey State Title*
Archadia vs. Mo Sexton - **

Trent Acid vs. Kevin Thorn - DUD

*I Quit Match*
Eddie Kingston vs. Bandido Jr. - ***

*JAPW Tag Team Titles*
Garden State Gods (Corvis Fear & Myke Quest) vs. The New DNA (Sonjay Dutt & Azriel) vs. Heavy Hitters (Monsta Mac & Havok) vs. New Age Outlaws - **

*JAPW World Heavyweight Title - Cage Match*
Jay Lethal vs. Dan Maff - ***1/4


*IWA-MS - No Guts, No Glory 2005*


Claudio Castagnoli vs. TJ Dalton - *

*IWA Women’s Title*
Rain vs. Daizee Haze vs. Mickie Knuckles - **

Danny Daniels vs. Conrad Kennedy III - *

*Winner’s Team gains Wargames Advantage*
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Tank - ***

*IWA-MS Light Heavyweight Title*
Josh Abercrombie vs. Marek Brave vs. Tyler Black - ***

*Punk’s Last Match - 60 Min. Limit*
CM Punk vs. Delirious - N/R
_Probably the most unique 60 min. match you’ll ever see. Enjoyed the hell out of it._

Pomp & Circumstance vs. Brad Bradley & Trik Davis - *

*IWA World Title*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/4

*IWA Wargames*
Team IWA (Hero, Corporal Robinson, Bull Pain, Ian & Axl Rotten) vs. Team NWA (Tank, Eric Priest, Chandler McClure, Sal & Vito Thomaselli) vs. The Fannin Family (Eddie Kingston, BJ Whitmer, Mark Wolf, Steve Stone & JC Bailey) - ***1/4

*Bonus Match - Bloodfest 2000*
CM Punk vs. Suicide Kid - **​


----------



## Legend

How would people rank PWG's DDT4's and BOLA's? Thinking about getting a few of them.


----------



## jawbreaker

The BOLAs in 07, 08, and 10 are the best. Haven't seen enough DDT4s to rank them.


----------



## KingCrash

DDT4 09 is probably the best overall tournament, though DDT4 07 Night One might have just as good a show with Speed Muscle/Arrogance, CIMA/Danielson, Steen/Generico & Briscoes/Kings.


----------



## topper1

BOLA 2008 is far and away the best BOLA imo. DDT4 07 stands out as the best DDT for me due to night one being awesome.

I haven't watched all of BOLA 09 so I cant recommend it but the Finals are great second best finals next to the finals of 08 and the tag match is also quite good.


----------



## F5uits

BOLA '07 and '08 are definitely the best out of those, I thought '07 was epic and only lacked Danielson having to be out due to injury; '08 is just great, solid wrestling although I thought Night One's main event dragged a bit, and Nigel's injury was disappointing, but Danielson was back that year and put on clinics.

Like others, I'd say DDT4 2009 is the best overall, though '07 is very good, haven't seen much of '08 yet. I actually thought last years was really really fun and underrated; still waiting on the DVD of this year's.


----------



## Shock

EASTER SALE~!



> *EASTER WEEKEND SPECIALS*
> 
> Check out several special offers available exclusively in the ROH Online Store during Easter Weekend. The following sales are now ongoing at ROHWrestling.com:
> 
> 1) 35% Off All DVD’s in the ROH Online Store
> 2) $5 Off Live Event Tickets for upcoming live events in Dearborn, Toronto, and Chicago Ridge
> 3) Winter Apparel Clearance
> 4) DVD Grab Bags
> 
> Read below for the complete details on all of these great offers.
> 
> 35% OFF ALL DVD’S IN THE ROH ONLINE STORE
> 
> Save 35% Off all in stock DVD’s in the Ring of Honor Online Store.
> 
> To redeem your 35% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
> 2. Enter the coupon code: easter into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
> 
> * This offer is NOT valid on apparal, live event tickets, grab bags, or subscription packages.
> 
> $5 OFF LIVE EVENT TICKETS
> 
> Don’t miss a special one time sale on live event tickets for three upcoming Ring of Honor shows. The sale is valid though this weekend. This will be the only ticket sale for these events so don’t delay on placing your order. No discount code is needed as prices have already been reduced in the ROH Online Store. Tickets are on sale for the following events:
> 
> - May 6th in Dearborn, MI “ROH Revolution: USA”
> - May 7th in Toronto, Ontario “ROH Revolution: Canada”
> - May 21st in Chicago Ridge, IL “Supercard of Honor VI”
> 
> For additional details on all three events click HERE!
> 
> To purchase tickets click HERE.
> 
> WINTER APPAREL CLEARANCE
> 
> With spring upon us it’s time to clear out our winter inventory. During this weekend we are offering special pricing on the following items:
> 
> - Ring of Honor Hoodies- Only $20 each
> - Ring of Honor Skull Caps- Only $10 each
> 
> To order these items click HERE!
> 
> DVD GRAB BAGS ARE BACK
> 
> For a limited time we’ve brought back DVD Grab Bags.
> 
> Each grab bag will contain at least one Ring of Honor DVD or PWG DVD. Some bags will contain BOTH!!!
> 
> BONUS: Each Grab Bag will contain a bonus item. It could be an extra DVD, a T-Shirt, wrestling figure, or something else wrestling related. In case it’s a T-Shirt please use the pull down menu to select your shirt size.
> 
> To order today click HERE!
> 
> Sale ends Monday, April 25th at 10 AM EST and is only valid on new orders placed at ROHWrestling.com. Any previously placed orders can’t be discounted. Offer valid while supplies last.


----------



## Emperor DC

Sheik, look at the price of those skull caps!


----------



## LariatSavage

ROH always seems to be having a sale lately. Gotta love it!


----------



## jawbreaker

"lately"?


----------



## LariatSavage

There was a sale a couple weeks ago on rohstore. Go back in this very thread to find out the details.


----------



## Corey

That's cause they have a sale every week. haha


----------



## jawbreaker

And they have for fucking _years_.


----------



## smitlick

Just picked up 
CZW Twelve
CZW Fantastic 
DVD Grab Bag

in ROHs sale..


----------



## SHIRLEY

They're not actually legitimate sales really. They're just a marketing angle. It's pretty common, in commerce, to bump up the "RRP" and then offer x% off and say that it's a sale.

What ROH actually have is just a flexible pricing system that rewards buyers more at times that suit ROH the most.


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> Just picked up
> CZW Twelve
> CZW Fantastic
> DVD Grab Bag
> 
> in ROHs sale..


Sorry er I mean nice order! Make sure to let us know what you get in the grab bag. 

Do after ordering the DVD right after it was released I have finally finished BOLA 2010 Night 1.... 


PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2010 Night 1



*Nick Jackson vs. Matt Jackson*

They refused to wrestle and they kicked Rick Knox in the head instead for the double DQ. Hilarious. 
*NO RATING*


*The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers*

Not sure if they should have had the only singles match as the opener but at least it was awesome. They changed paces so quickly because of the unique heels that the Bucks play. They are complete assholes but there are times when they can get their fast paced stuff going so well. 

This has also has to be the biggest win of the Cutlers careers. It should have come at Seven but still a really good match. 
****1/2*


*Brandon Gatson vs. Ryan Taylor* 

As much as I love PWG I have to admit that there are really only a few different types of matches that they normally have. This was the get really SERIOUS and be really stiff type of match. The match was good but nothing too amazing. Neither guy showed much personality and they also didn't play up the really intense, "I need to win this" feeling that it looked like they were going with at the start of the match. Still a bunch of cool moves though but that's about it. 
***1/2*


*Chuck Taylor vs. Joey Ryan*

Good match, they kept things slower, kept the crazy spots and really stiff stuff to a minimum and still put on an entertaining match. Good but nothing more unfortunately, Joey Ryan really isn't my favorite guy to watch in singles matches (which I'm sure will make Night 2 a blast to watch). 
***3/4*


*Paul London w/Mr. Phinnegan the Space Owl vs. Roderick Strong*

Paul London is a mess but he's so funny. Chris Hero loving the Space Owl and Excalibur hating it also made the match a lot funnier. The first half was hilarious and awesome but after that they got serious and the match really wasn't all that good. I liked that London was able to get into Strong's head with all his weird tactics but London was sloppy as hell in the ring. It wasn't that he was botching but more so that his stuff just didn't look good. The match was WAY too long as well. Should be watched for how funny the first half was but I don't have any idea how to rate this. 
*NO RATING*


*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ricochet*

Claudio needs to wrestle more little guys. I really don't know if I can think of a better guy to wrestle these David vs. Goliath matches that Claudio. He's incredibly strong, he can move faster than anyone his size, and he is willing to sell for the little guys. Ricochet has improved so much recently and this is the best singles match that I've seen out of him. I thought this was amazingly well done. Nothing beats those moments when you are sucked into the match and are thinking, "Is Ricochet really going to pull this off?" Fantastic match. 
*****1/4 *


*Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero*

This was pretty awesome. There was some great wrestling (I wish Romero was able to wrestle in the US more) and at times it was hilarious. Aries was such a dick despite the fact that the fans loved him. He told them to shut up, they started a "We are Sorry" chant. Aries requests silence during his match, people in the crowd try to quiet everyone else down. Probably one of the few times were I loved the PWG crowd. Funny at times and the wrestling was top notch. Romero's repeated attempts to lock in the Cross Arm Breaker worked really well and had the fans buying the false finishes. It was also nice to see Aries not phone in a PWG match. I'll go ahead and be the one that overrates this one.
****3/4*


*Brian Cage vs. Brandon Bonham*

This reminded me of the Taylor/Gatson match from earlier in the night. You had a younger, lesser known guy in Cage going all out to make a name for himself and a more experienced PWG guy trying to do the same. This was also the rematch of the really good match they had at Seven so it was nice to Cage come out more aggressive since he lost there and was trying to avoid making the same mistakes. I'm pretty sure I said this in my Seven review but I'll just go ahead and say it again, Cage looks like a guy that is going places. Good hard hitting match, just a spotfest aside from the start but a good spotfest. 
***3/4*


*Akira Tozawa vs. El Generico*

The brainbuster on the turnbuckle might be one of the best moves in wrestling. It looks really cool and everything when Generico hits it but that isn't what makes it so great. It's one of the few moves out there that you know will, without a doubt, end the match. I almost like matches more when Generico spends a long time going for the move without actually hitting it. Everything that you would expect from these two. The match was a blast to watch. 
****1/4*


*Chris Hero vs. Christopher Daniels*

Daniels heeling it up is always a good thing. He seemed genuinely annoyed with the PWG crowd (can't blame him if he actually was) and it really made him heeling it up a lot more believable. They put on a very good back and forth match and you could just tell they liked each other less and less as the match wore on. I don't think I had seen these two wrestle a singles match before so that was pretty nice to see as well. 
****1/4 *​

Really good show. Claudio/Ricochet was worth the price of the DVD alone and Bucks/Cutler along with Aries/Romero rounded out the card nicely. The other matches on the card were all good as well but not what I would call great. Really looking forward to Night 2.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> Sorry er I mean nice order! Make sure to let us know what you get in the grab bag.


lol will do.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I see WRD is up on the ROH site now. That's a good thing.

I'd be surprised if there isn't one of those FIP DVDs in the grab bag. They've been hanging around forever and are now $2 each.


----------



## jawbreaker

TaylorFitz, night 2 is fucking fantastic with Hero/Tozawa in particular. The rest ranges from solid to very good (I loved Hero/Ryan, but nobody else did).


----------



## Meteora2004

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I see WRD is up on the ROH site now. That's a good thing.


Gonna pick that up along with OTSS, SCSII and 9AS, I think. ~$60 shipped.


----------



## Bubz

From the matches i have seen of BOLA 2010, Night 2 was better. Hero/Tozawa is amazing and better than Claudio/Ricochet.


----------



## Shock

IIRC, I've only seen Hero/Tozawa from BOLA 2010. It was awesome.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa - ***3/4

Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa - ****1/2


----------



## Shock

I definitely need to see Steen/Tozawa soon.


----------



## topper1

Shock said:


> I definitely need to see Steen/Tozawa soon.


Should get on that I agree with Telks rating. Tozawa vs BB Hulk from the 1st DGUSA ppv this year is also one of the best Tozawa matches I have seen.

123 Kid vs El Generico ***3/4
Tozawa vs Eddie Kingston *** 1/2 

Both solid bouts just don't go in hoping for a MOTYC. Rest of the card didn't interest me so didn't watch.


----------



## LariatSavage

My review of Chikara's King of Trios Night 1


----------



## TelkEvolon

*PWG's DDT 2009: Hybrid Dolphins (Roderick Strong & Bryan Danielson) vs The Young Bucks - ****1/2*

What a wild brawl, Strong & Danielson just bully The Young Bucks, they beat the sh*t out of them and The Bucks won't say die. Great stuff, a must see match.


----------



## jawbreaker

topper1 said:


> Should get on that I agree with Telks rating. Tozawa vs BB Hulk from the 1st DGUSA ppv this year is also one of the best Tozawa matches I have seen.
> 
> 123 Kid vs El Generico ***3/4
> Tozawa vs Eddie Kingston *** 1/2
> 
> Both solid bouts just don't go in hoping for a MOTYC. Rest of the card didn't interest me so didn't watch.


Holy fuck I hate you.


----------



## FITZ

TelkEvolon said:


> *PWG's DDT 2009: Hybrid Dolphins (Roderick Strong & Bryan Danielson) vs The Young Bucks - ****1/2*
> 
> What a wild brawl, Strong & Danielson just bully The Young Bucks, they beat the sh*t out of them and The Bucks won't say die. Great stuff, a must see match.


The crowd turning on the Bucks was pretty funny too. It all worked out though as it turns out the Bucks work really well as heels (something I would have never expected).


----------



## Emperor DC

KOT needs to come already. I'm getting impatient.


----------



## McQueen

TelkEvolon said:


> *PWG's DDT 2009: Hybrid Dolphins (Roderick Strong & Bryan Danielson) vs The Young Bucks - ****1/2*
> 
> What a wild brawl, Strong & Danielson just bully The Young Bucks, they beat the sh*t out of them and The Bucks won't say die. Great stuff, a must see match.


While it was pretty fun watching the Young Bucks get the shit kicked out of them it was a fucking terrible match. Negative **** 1/2 stars.


----------



## ddog121

just found out King of Trios got shipped out today and is coming Monday. Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## FITZ

My order from Highspots just came in. In a big box that said it contained 32 rolls of pink medicine tape... I wonder what the mail man thought... Still really excited to start watching all the stuff though. Expect a lot more reviews to start coming in after Easter.


----------



## KingCrash

*JAPW - Holy Ouch 2*

Trent Acid vs. Joe Hardway - *1/2

Danny Demanto vs. Mo Sexton - **

The Heavy Hitters (Monsta Mac & Havok) vs. The Hillbilly Wrecking Crew (Trevor Murdoch & Brodie Lee) - **

Bandido Jr. vs. Prince Mustafa Ali - ***

The Osirian Portal vs. Incoherence (Hallowicked & Frightmare) - *** 

JAPW NJ State Title
Eddie Kingston vs. Archadia - *

Dan Maff vs. Necro Butcher - **

*JAPW World Heavyweight Title*
Jay Lethal vs. Homicide vs. Teddy Hart vs. Azrieal - **3/4



*JAPW - European Homicide*

Danny Demanto vs. Lince Dorado - **

*JAPW Women’s Title*
Sara Del Rey vs. Portia Perez - **1/4

*Hybrid Title*
Dave Cole vs. Dustin Rayz - **1/2

The Heavy Hitters vs. Cheech & Cloudy - *

B-Boy vs. Grim Reefer - **
*
JAPW NJ State Title - Archadia Invitational*
Archadia vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Azrieal vs. Bandido Jr. - ***

*JAPW Tag Team Titles*
The Hillbilly Wrecking Crew (Necro Butcher & Brodie Lee) vs. Garden State Gods (Corvis Fear & Myke Quest) - ***

Homicide vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***

*JAPW World Heavyweight Title*
Dan Maff vs. Trent Acid - *​


----------



## FITZ

Battle of Los Angles 2010 Night 2
_
Quarter-Final Match_
*Austin Aries vs. Joey Ryan*

Interesting idea to have Joey Ryan come in with his arm taped up. Aries quickly went after it and Ryan sold it pretty well. Naturally Aries picked up the mic and said that Joey Ryan should just give up because his arm was hurt too badly. Ryan responded by Super Kicking him in the face. His offensive spurt didn't last too long as Aries was able to regain control and focus all of his offense on the injured shoulder. I liked the variety of moves on the arm as we saw mat work, a few moves from the top rope, and some really stiff kicks. I can't think of a better praise than saying all the offense in this match made sense. It also served it's purpose really well as they got over the injury on Joey and set him up for the semi-finals as an underdog.
****3/4*

_
Quarter-Final Match:_
*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Roderick Strong*

I really liked how Strong started things off and really showed that he wasn't afraid of Claudio at all. Of course Claudio would go on to kick Strong's ass early on but Strong's attitude early on made it a lot easier to get behind him as the match wore on. While the last match made Joey Ryan look like a huge underdog this match made Claudio look like a total monster. Clever booking from PWG. A very good match that showed a good effort from Strong but he wasn't able to overcome how much of a monster Claudio was. 
****1/4 *

_
Quarter-Final Match:_
*Brandon Gatson vs. Brandon Bonham*

Uhh... The Southern California locals... I like them more when they just do crazy stuff in the opening match. Watching these two have a SUPER SERIOUS and SUPER INTENSE match just doesn't do it for me. To make things worse Rick Knox fucked up what I think should have been the ending of the match. Some cool stuff (all the same stuff that we saw from them last night) to see I guess but this really wasn't very good at all. At least Bonham didn't injure the guy that went to the Semi-Finals like he did in 2008...
**1/4*


_Quarter-Final Match:_
*Akira Tozawa vs. Chris Hero*

Holy shit! This is like the Claudio/Ricochet match on crack and you replace Ricochet with a Fucking Crazy Japanese man. I can't even begin to describe how fucking crazy this was. Absolutley needs to be seen to be believed. I'll put it this way I knew 100%, no doubts at all, that Chirs Hero was going to win this match yet I still found myself doubting that Hero was actually going to win. This is one of the best PWG matches that I've seen and one of the best matches from last year. David vs. Goliath done perfectly, which involves putting David on crack and being as much of a badass as Goliath.
*****3/4 *

_
Semi-Final Match:_
*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Joey Ryan*

More arm work from Claudio as expected and he continued to look like a monster. I can see why PWG decided to put the title on him after seeing his work in BOLA. The crowd kind of bothered me in that they were really behind Joey Ryan throughout the whole match and just seemed to randomly turn on him when he won. Still a good match and continued the story of Joey overcoming all the odds in the tournament.
****1/4*


_Semi-Final Match:_
*Brandon Gatson vs. Chris Hero*

I liked this a lot. Gatson started things off by hitting Hero with a big kick and doing his really cool hand spring flip over the top rope. I liked his desperate actions to try to win the match but he still ended up getting his kicked by Hero. While Hero's match with Tozawa had a lack of elbows this had plenty of them and they were all awesome and devastating. Gatson looked good as it took a lot to put him away. Hero really looked like he was going to win the whole thing after this match.
****1/4*


*The Fighting Taylor Boys (Chuck Taylor, Ryan Taylor, and Brian Cage-Taylor) vs. Rocky Romero, Ricochet, and Johnny Goodtime*

Chuck Taylor extends his hand to Ricochet after and awesome exchange, "Shake my hand!" Ricochet knows something is up and his team tells him not to do it. Chuck Taylor responds, "It's OK. We Taylor boys don't lie!" Ricochet reluctantly shakes his hand and is quickly kicked in the gut by Chuck Taylor who exclaims, "Never trust a Taylor!" When you have hilarious stuff like this (Chuck Taylor disguising himself to sneak into the ring which failed miserably being another example) and all sorts of crazy moves thrown in you really have something that is just a blast to watch. Oh and every time Ricochet and Chucky T are in the ring it should be mandatory that Ricochet take an Awful Waffle. The definition of a fun wrestling match. All sorts of awesome.
******
_

PWG Tag Team Championship Match:_
*Peligro Abejas!(c) vs. The Cutler Brothers*

Shouldn't it be Peligras Abejas? I really didn't like the start of the match but it really improved when they picked up the pace. Best part of the match had to be the fact that El Generico just seemed to hate the Cutlers for no real obvious reason. Chuck Taylor also saying that the Cutlers stole a move from the 2001 Back Seat Boyz (I think he meant them and not the actual Back Street Boys). It was entertaining but nothing all that amazing or worth going out of the way to see. 
***3/4*

_
2010 Battle of Los Angeles Finals_
*Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan*

So Ryan came into the match with his arm injured and Hero had been hit in the head far too many times already and just seemed out of it. All the stiff shots in this match and Joey Ryan being busted open were the perfect ingredients for this match. What I really didn't like was that Hero didn't work the arm very much at all. Otherwise this was a really good match that captured the main event feel. The crowd enjoying the match instead of being assholes would have made things a lot better. And a note to all dumbass fans that want to turn their backs on a wrestler, you look like even more of a dumbass when you keep turning your head around to see what's going on. Even Green Lantern Fan can do that right. Oh yeah, I really liked the match a lot. They might have done a lot of finishers and big moves but I think they still told a really good story in the ring. 
****3/4*​

Overall I thought Night 2 was miles ahead of Night 1. Hero/Tozawa is worth the price of the DVD alone and there were 4 great matches on this DVD (Well I say 4, if you ask anyone else they would probably say 2...). Not the best BOLA ever (2008 is far better) but I would put it up there with some of the other ones they've had.


----------



## Bubz

Glad you liked Hero/Tozawa, one of my favorite matches last year, definately in the top 5.


----------



## Corey

Alright guys, my DVD Grab Bag from the ROH store arrived today. Here's what I got:

ROH The Bluegrass Brawl
PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2009 Night 1
TNA No Surrender 2009
Straight Shootin with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
FIP The Usual Suspects
I (Star of David) Colt Shirt

Overall I'm quite happy. Don't have any of the dvds, not too excited on the shirt though. I'll definitely be ordering again.


----------



## will94

"Action Soap Opera Superstar" Mike Bennett has a PSA for all of us and Steve Corino:


----------



## smitlick

*SMV - The Ultraviolent Icon: The Zandig Story Volume 3*

1. Some interesting stuff from the interview
- He calls Quack a closet ant fucker and not a fan of him. "The dude is fucking weird man"
- He calls Ian Rotten a hamburger head punk motherfucker.
- He doesnt like Steen or Hero.
- Pondo makes a living without knowing how to bump.
- Day after SMV left CZW, Highspots tried to acquire the CZW Library. Apparently Highspots had footage already from a bootlegger. 
- Highspots had offered to film shows.
- DJ Hyde got his grandmother to help him get a loan to buy CZW.
- Believes CZW is better then ROH.
- Hes a plumber.
- One of his kids is dead, another in prison.

*2. CZW - 30/7/05 - Tournament of Death 4 - Fans Bring The Weapons*
Zandig vs Eddie Kingston & Robbie Mireno
**1/2

*3. CZW - 30/7/05 - Tournament of Death 4 - Ultraviolent Boxes, Squared Circle Of Fear & Whatever The Fuck Is Left Death Match*
Zandig vs Nick Gage vs Necro Butcher
***

*4. CZW - 8/10/05 - Point of No Return - Ultraviolent Underground Match*
Zandig vs JC Bailey vs Nick Gage
**
The whole UVU idea IMO is just ridiculous. The whole match was pretty average and really doesnt make any sense for these guys to cut themselves up like that in front of no crowd.

*5. CZW - 10/12/05 - Cage of Death 7 - Cage of Death Match*
Zandig, Nick Gage & Justice Pain vs Necro Butcher, Toby Klein & Joker
**3/4

*6. CZW - 6/12/06 - Cage of Death 8 - Cage of Death Match*
Zandig vs LuFisto vs Nick Gage vs LOBO
***1/4

*7. CZW - 9/6/07 - Tournament of Death 6 - No Rope Barbed Wire Match*
Zandig vs Necro Butcher
***

*8. CZW - 25/10/09 - Pain In The Glass Death Match*
Zandig vs Nick Gage
**1/2​


----------



## KingCrash

The story on his son and JC Bailey on the day Bailey died was just depressing. Loved Zandig burying Hyde's management skills though and didn't he want a $1000 to wrestle in ROH/CZW Cage of Death finale?


----------



## smitlick

Yeah i got lazy writing stuff after the 1st disc. It was surprisingly good for an interview with Zandig. And yeah $1000 to work COD for ROH as he said he got paid $400 to do the debate with Cornette.


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> Yeah i got lazy writing stuff after the 1st disc. It was surprisingly good for an interview with Zandig. And yeah $1000 to work COD for ROH as he said he got paid $400 to do the debate with Cornette.


That actually doesn't seem crazy. I mean $400 to do a promo or $1000 to wrestle in a death match? Doesn't seem too absurd really.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah it really doesnt... Especially as he said he would have given his all in the match.

Also just finished the Lost Episodes of Project Paul London or whatever its called. Worth finding the OVW episode. Very amusing.


----------



## Certified G

Just finished watching the ROH 9th Anniversary show. Not all matches were that good or entertaining but there was definitely some good stuff in it, especially The Briscoes vs WGTT.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Alright guys, my DVD Grab Bag from the ROH store arrived today. Here's what I got:
> 
> ROH The Bluegrass Brawl
> PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2009 Night 1
> TNA No Surrender 2009
> Straight Shootin with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
> FIP The Usual Suspects
> I (Star of David) Colt Shirt
> 
> Overall I'm quite happy. Don't have any of the dvds, not too excited on the shirt though. I'll definitely be ordering again.


That's a pretty decent lucky dip.

Why are you unhappy with THE shirt that CM Punk wore on Raw?


----------



## Corey

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> That's a pretty decent lucky dip.
> 
> Why are you unhappy with THE shirt that CM Punk wore on Raw?


Cause I'll never wear it. haha. Didn't know he wore it on raw though.


----------



## jawbreaker

man if I was getting a random wrestling shirt I would be by far the most happy with that shirt


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## Corey

Well sum bitch, that's pretty cool.


----------



## KingKicks

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Alright guys, my DVD Grab Bag from the ROH store arrived today. Here's what I got:
> 
> ROH The Bluegrass Brawl
> PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2009 Night 1
> TNA No Surrender 2009
> Straight Shootin with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
> FIP The Usual Suspects
> I (Star of David) Colt Shirt
> 
> Overall I'm quite happy. Don't have any of the dvds, not too excited on the shirt though. I'll definitely be ordering again.


That actually looks pretty awesome to me.

I would freaking mark out if I got that shirt in a grab bag.


----------



## Shock

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Cause I'll never wear it. haha. Didn't know he wore it on raw though.


Are you ashamed of Colt Cabana?


----------



## McQueen

I'd wear that shirt in public. Just not at a neo nazi rally.


----------



## seancarleton77

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I'd wear that shirt in public. Just not at a neo nazi rally.


Yeah. It's probably not brown enough.


----------



## Meteora2004

Didn't pick up WRD, since when I do eventually buy it I think I'd rather order directly from Colt, but I did grab Only the Strong Survive, SoCal Showdown II and 9th Anniversary show along with four lower balcony tickets for the Hammerstein show just now. I was looking through my e-mails and noticed that the last time I ordered more than one DVD from the ROH store was last June, and it was three DVDs during a 35% off sale; go figure.


----------



## Corey

I just don't feel like getting asked 36 times what my shirt means. I'll wear it around the house.


----------



## jawbreaker

They'll just think you're a poor alcoholic. Who also happens to be Jewish.


----------



## The REAL MP

Works every time!


----------



## LariatSavage

That shirt does rule. What shirt would you have preferred? I think I'd actually wear that Colt shirt anywhere.


----------



## smitlick

*Evolve 6 - Aries vs Taylor*

1. Drake Younger vs Silas Young
**3/4

2. AR Fox vs Tony Nese vs Rich Swann vs Scott Reed
**1/4

3. Bobby Fish vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/2

4. The Super Smash Brothers vs Up In Smoke
***

*5. Relaxed Rules*
Homicide vs Jon Moxley
**3/4

6. Adam Cole vs Ricochet
***1/4

7. Jimmy Jacobs vs Johnny Gargano
***1/2

8. Austin Aries vs Chuck Taylor
***1/4
This match really lacked a lot including a clear heel. Chucky T is to plain when all hes trying to do is be serious. Plus i dont see why Taylor with a gimmick couldn't have gone over. Aries didn't need the win.


*FIP - International Impact - Phase 1*

1. Kenny King & Sal Rinauro vs Jerrelle Clark & Seth Delay
**1/2

2. Delirious vs Jigsaw
***

3. Chasyn Rance & Sal Rinauro vs The Heartbreak Express
*

4. Nigel McGuiness vs Shingo
***1/4

5. Larry Sweeney vs Sean Waltman
*3/4

*6. FIP Florida Heritage Title Match*
Erick Stevens vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/2

*7. FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs YAMATO
***

*8. Falls Count Anywhere*
Mark Briscoe vs Mad Man Pondo
**3/4

*9. No DQ Match*
Jay Briscoe vs Necro Butcher
***1/2
​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I didn't buy Jon Moxley's attempt of his Joker impersonation one bit.


----------



## LariatSavage

King of Trios: Night 2 Reviewed!!!

Kind of a long one!


----------



## Tarfu

Meteora2004 said:


> Didn't pick up WRD, since when I do eventually buy it I think I'd rather order directly from Colt, but I did grab Only the Strong Survive, SoCal Showdown II and 9th Anniversary show along with four lower balcony tickets for the Hammerstein show just now. I was looking through my e-mails and noticed that the last time I ordered more than one DVD from the ROH store was last June, and it was three DVDs during a 35% off sale; go figure.


I got WRD from ROH, but only because I'm kinda broke right now and the standard edition (for intl. customers) from Colt would have been $25 + postage, as opposed to $20 shipped in the Easter sale. Couldn't resist.

Also:


----------



## Legend

DDT4 looks pretty great, mainly for Tozawa.


----------



## smitlick

*ICW - Aftermath*

1. R.E.M.I.S. vs The Natural Born Killaz & All Money Is Legal
**

*2. Special Ref - Traci Brooks*
Brittney Savage & Velvet Sky vs Mercedes Martinez & Alicia
**1/4

3. Bandido Jr vs Devon Moore
**1/2

4. Sabian vs Bruno Marciano vs Sami Callihan vs Quiet Storm
***

5. The S.A.T. vs The Motor City Machine Guns
***1/4

6. Maximus Sex Power vs Earl Cooter
*

7. Papadon vs Dan Maff
**1/4

8. Dan Maff vs Christopher Daniels
*1/2

9. Jerry Lynn, Grim Reefer & Azrieal vs Danny Demanto & The Heavy Hitters
**3/4

10. Homicide vs Tommy Dreamer
**1/2

*11. Special Ref - Mikey Whipwreck*
Super Crazy vs Tajiri vs Amazing Red
**1/2

Average Workers + Half Assed Good Ones + Awful Stupid Booking = Very average show.​
Also does anyone have Goodhelmets(guy from DVDVR and Pro Wrestling Only) email


----------



## ddog121

Tozawa tells the fans to shut the fuck up is worth buying the DVD alone.


----------



## antoniomare007

Man, I hate star ratings but i'm way to lazy to write an in depth review so fuck it...
*
King Of Trios 2011, Night Two*

Archibald Peck vs Colt Cabana
***1/2*_
Good Comedy Match, great way to start the show_

F.I.S.T. vs Team Osaka Pro
******_
Great spotfest_

Rey De Voladores Semifinal #1
****1/2*_
Zack Sabre's pre match promo was awesome_

Osirian Portal vs Dragon Gate
*****_
Good but went too long imo_

Arik Cannon vs Eddie Kingston
***3/4*_
Holy shit at Kingston's dive. Very stiff (and short) match_

The Colony vs BDK
***1/2*_
BODY SLAAAAAAAAAAAM~~!!_

Rey de Voladores Semifinal #2
****1/2*_
Super fun. Waltman was great._

Joshi & The Luchadors vs Team Michinoku Pro
****3/4*
_Damn good match, too bad the crowd was dead for the final minutes_​

Overall an awesome show, the best I've seen all year so far (haven't watched Night 3 yet though). Every match was at least fun and it had one legit MOTYC imo, although that doesn't matter tbh, I preffer this kind of enjoyable show than most ROH events.


----------



## Tarfu

ddog121 said:


> Tozawa tells the fans to shut the fuck up is worth buying the DVD alone.


It was funny, though I couldn't help but cringe every time he no-sold Hero's elbows.


----------



## Bubz

Steen/Tozawa look like an awesome team.


----------



## KingCrash

Tozawa going nuts on the Young Bucks was great, wish he and Steen could get a run as tag champs.


----------



## LariatSavage

KING OF TRIOS 2011: THE FINAL NIGHT!

Amazing weekend!


----------



## smitlick

*AAW - Best of 2009*

*1. Path of Redemption - 24/1/09*
Tyler Black vs Davey Richards
***3/4

*2. 5 Year Anniversary - 28/3/09*
Tyler Black vs Jay Bradley vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Chandler McClure
***1/2

*3. 5 Year Anniversary - 28/3/09*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Ryan Boz
****

*4. Point of No Return - 1/5/09*
Johnny Gargano vs Shane Hollister
***

*5. Fate of Eight - 12/6/09*
Shane Hollister & Matt Cross vs The Phoenix Twins
***

*6. Scars and Stripes - 11/7/09*
The Phoenix Twins vs Irish Airborne
**1/2

*7. A Reign of Violence - 15/8/09 - Double Dog Collar Match*
Silas Young & Dan Lawrence vs The House of Truth
***1/2

*8. A Reign of Violence - 15/8/09*
Faith In Nothing vs Irish Airborne vs The Phoenix Twins
***

*9. Defining Moment - 5/9/09*
The Northstar Express & Arik Cannon vs Gran Akuma, Jigsaw & Hallowicked
***1/2

*10. Defining Moment - 5/9/09*
Silas Young vs Bryan Danielson
****1/4

*11. Massacre on 26th Street - 17/10/09*
Arik Cannon vs CJ Esparza
**3/4

*12. Windy City Classic V - 28/11/09*
The Phoenix Twins vs The House of Truth
***

*13. Windy City Classic V - 28/11/09*
Tyler Black vs Shane Hollister vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Silas Young
***1/2

*14. Twisted Christmas - 26/12/09*
Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs & Shane Hollister vs Silas Young & Irish Airborne
***1/2​


----------



## Corey

Dear ROH, I love you:


----------



## smitlick

Good to see Cole/O'Reilly being pushed. Definitely both deserve it.


----------



## jawbreaker

Wish it was for the belts, so O'Reilly and Cole would win. No interest in WGTT right now.


----------



## seabs

*Only down side is that Cole/O'Reilly are gonna be beaten by Briscoes, Kings and now WGTT. Would have been perfect if they beat KOW but yeah now they're basically gonna look like a low end tag team in ROH. Unless of course they beat WGTT which would be just as odd. More than anything these guys need a feud and a direction.*


----------



## FITZ

Seabs said:


> *Only down side is that Cole/O'Reilly are gonna be beaten by Briscoes, Kings and now WGTT. Would have been perfect if they beat KOW but yeah now they're basically gonna look like a low end tag team in ROH. Unless of course they beat WGTT which would be just as odd. More than anything these guys need a feud and a direction.*


I'm not a fan of them losing all these matches either. I'm hopefull that they might go and win the match and put themselves in a program with WGTT for the titles. Kings/WGTT is pretty much done, the Wolves aren't teaming very much, and ANX and the Briscoes are feuding right now now. WGTT could really use a team to feud with over the titles. I like the idea of the 2 young, kind of new guys in ROH are taking on a well known big time team like WGTT. I think giving Cole and O'Reilly a non-title win would be a great idea.


----------



## Sheik

Fucking stoked for the Dearborn show.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Seabs said:


> *Only down side is that Cole/O'Reilly are gonna be beaten by Briscoes, Kings and now WGTT. Would have been perfect if they beat KOW but yeah now they're basically gonna look like a low end tag team in ROH. Unless of course they beat WGTT which would be just as odd. More than anything these guys need a feud and a direction.*


Their current direction is catching everyone's attention by holding their own with the best teams in ROH, isn't it? 

You don't have to win to become more credible. The fact that Cole and O'Reilly are even in the same ring as these teams makes them more credible.

I definitely wouldn't have beaten the Kings on back-to-back nights in a new market and, potentially, in front of new iPPV viewers, anyway.


----------



## seancarleton77

Cole & O'Reilly are damn sure credible. Hear that crowd reaction? If you answered yes then shut the fuck up and realise the ROH crowd LOVES these guys and they don't need that big win yet, it will come though. Probably on iPPV. This is how they'd be treated if they were in Japan.


----------



## jawbreaker

I would have liked them to beat the KOW (who wouldn't be hurt by the loss), but no real problems with how they've been booked so far.


----------



## Shock

Great to see another big match for Cole and O'Reilly.


----------



## topper1

jawbreaker said:


> I would have liked them to beat the KOW (who wouldn't be hurt by the loss), but no real problems with how they've been booked so far.


Im all for them getting a big win but they most certainly should not have beat KOW who was about to go on a big tour for NOAH two weeks after.


----------



## seabs

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Their current direction is catching everyone's attention by holding their own with the best teams in ROH, isn't it?
> 
> You don't have to win to become more credible. The fact that Cole and O'Reilly are even in the same ring as these teams makes them more credible.
> 
> I definitely wouldn't have beaten the Kings on back-to-back nights in a new market and, potentially, in front of new iPPV viewers, anyway.


*Of course you need to win to gain credibility. Yoshi Tatsu is a great talent but nobody takes him seriously or thinks he's credible. Guess why? I'm not saying they should be beating all the big teams but it hurts them to be beaten by every single one of them in quick succession. 

IMO they really should have beat KOW. They could have easily played off KOW being frustrated from losing the belts and have Cole/O'Reilly shock them with a quick rollup. You can easily keep KOW strong by having them beat them down after to set up a fued for the two.*


topper1 said:


> Im all for them getting a big win but they most certainly should not have beat KOW who was about to go on a big tour for NOAH two weeks after.


*and what difference does them taking part in the Tag League make? It's not like they're booked strong in NOAH and are contenders to win the League. *


----------



## KingCrash

Wouldn't hurt as much for Cole & O'Reilly losing but looking good in high-profile tag matches if they didn't trade wins with the Bravado Brothers and lose just about every singles match they've ever had in ROH. Problem is once they lose to WGTT they kind of have to start winning or start to lose momentum since they've lost to pretty much every team except for the American Wolves.


----------



## LariatSavage

jawbreaker said:


> Wish it was for the belts, so O'Reilly and Cole would win. No interest in WGTT right now.


That about sums up my feelings on the subject...


----------



## SHIRLEY

Seabs said:


> *Of course you need to win to gain credibility. Yoshi Tatsu is a great talent but nobody takes him seriously or thinks he's credible. Guess why?*









> *I'm not saying they should be beating all the big teams but it hurts them to be beaten by every single one of them in quick succession.*


I disagree. They're two young guys who are only just finding their feet as a tag team, there's no rush. It'd make no sense to put your fifth best tag team (discounting HOT) over a top team.

At the end of the day, wins and losses really don't matter as much as the manner of the victory or defeat. Look at Tyler Black. He had hard-fought losses, to a string of big names, before getting his breakout win. Honour in defeat is what got him over.

If Yoshi Tatsu suddenly held his own with John Cena, Triple H and the Undertaker, would you say he was being made to look bad?


----------



## seabs

*Are you trying to say that J-Pop is not awesome? Shame on you.

I'm not necessarily saying that they should be beating one of the top teams but at least they need to look dominant in the undercard rather than trading wins with guys like the Bravados as KingCrash said.*


----------



## Legend

Very excited about WGTT/Cole & O'Reilly. Should be interesting to see how the youngsters do against a less 'Indy' team like Haas & Benjamin.

Also, I don't think the, uh, 'Yoshi Tatsu' argument is a valid one. Different companies, different audiences. The truth is, in ROH guys who lose all the time and still put on great matches can (and do) get over, because they're still doing the most important thing.


----------



## LariatSavage

I've never bought into caring about wins and losses unless a guy is getting squashed, or a title is on the line. A win against someone with a name is always good to reassure that the company cares about a wrestler as much as a fan, but in reality a guy could lose 20/21 matches, and still be over. Look at O'Reily and Cole at Honor Takes Center stage. O'Reily came off looking like a bad ass that weekend, even though they lost both their matches.


----------



## topper1

Seabs said:


> and what difference does them taking part in the Tag League make? It's not like they're booked strong in NOAH and are contenders to win the League.


Didn't they beat the tag champs in there very 1st match of of the tag league? they will do decent. NOAH doesn't want its roster losing to no names right before a tour.


----------



## Bubz

LariatSavage said:


> I've never bought into caring about wins and losses unless a guy is getting squashed, or a title is on the line. A win against someone with a name is always good to reassure that the company cares about a wrestler as much as a fan, but in reality a guy could lose 20/21 matches, and still be over. Look at O'Reily and Cole at Honor Takes Center stage. *O'Reily came off looking like a bad ass that weekend,* even though they lost both their matches.


Thats because he is a bad ass


----------



## jawbreaker

Just have Claudio tap to the guillotine after being in it like 45 seconds.

Also, Cole and O'Reilly being the fifth-best ROH tag team is only true in kayfabe.


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara - Best of 2010*


*A Touch Of Class (1/31)*
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Green Ant - ***

*A Touch Of Class (1/31)*
The BDK (Claudio Castagnoli, Ares, Tursas & Lince Dorado) vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Equinox & Eddie Kingston - ***1/2

*The Mint Condition (2/27)*
Mike Quackenbush & The Future Is Now vs. Brodie Lee & The UnStable - ***3/4

*A World Of Comforting Illusions (2/28)*
Gran Akuma vs. Eddie Kingston - **3/4

*Wit, Verve And A Bit O' Nerve (3/20)*
Lince Dorado vs. Equinox - ***

*Wit, Verve And A Bit O' Nerve (3/20)*
The UnStable (Vin Gerard & STIGMA) vs. The Osirian Portal (Ophidian & Amasis) - ***1/4

*Dead Men Don't Laugh (3/21)*
Equinox vs. Pinkie Sanchez - **1/4

*King Of Trios: Night One (4/23)*
Team Big Japan (Daisuke Sekimoto, Yuji Okabayashi, & Kankuro Hoshino) vs. Team Frightning (Quackenbush, Frightmare & Hallowicked) - ***3/4

*King Of Trios: Night Two (4/24)*
F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Gran Akuma & Chuck Taylor) vs. Team Osaka Pro (Atsushi Kotoge, Daisuke Harada, & Tadasuke) - ***3/4

*Aniversario Elf (5/23) - Campeonatos de Parejas*
Incoherence (Hallowicked & Frightmare) vs. The BDK (Claudio Castagnoli & Ares) - ***3/4

*We Must Eat Michigan's Brain (6/26) - Young Lions Cup*
Frightmare vs. Tim Donst - **1/4

*We Must Eat Michigan's Brain (6/26)*
Green Ant vs. Mike Quackenbush - **

*Faded Scars And Lines (6/27)*
Bryan Danielson vs. Tim Donst - ***3/4

*Chikarasaurus Rex (7/25)*
The Colony (Fire, Soldier & Green Ant) & Frightmare vs. The BDK (Pinkie Sanchez, Lince Dorado, Tim Donst & Tursas - ***3/4

*Chikarasaurus Rex (7/25)*
WORLD-1 (Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & BxB Hulk) vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Hallowicked - ****

*Young Lions Cup VIII: Night Two (8/28)*
Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly - ***1/2

*Young Lions Cup VIII: Night Three (8/29) - Young Lions Cup*
Frightmare vs. Lince Dorado - ***3/4

*Eye To Eye (9/18) - Campeonatos de Parejas*
The BDK (Claudio Castagnoli & Ares) vs. 3.0 (Shane Matthews & Scott Parker) - ***3/4

*Through Savage Progress Cuts The Jungle Line (9/19)*
The BDK (Delirious & Daizee Haze) vs. The Osirian Portal - ***1/4

*Through Savage Progress Cuts The Jungle Line (9/19)*
Manami Toyota & Mike Quackenbush vs. The BDK (Sara Del Rey & Claudio Castagnoli) - ****1/4

*The Dark Cibernetico (10/23)*
The Torneo Cibernetico: The BDK vs. Team Chikara - ****

*Scornucopia (11/20) - Blast From The Past*
Icarus, Rorschach, Lance Steel & Darkness Crabtree vs. Mister ZERO, UltraMantis Black, Dragonfly & Jolly Roger - ***1/4

*The Germans (11/21) - Falls Count Anywhere*
UltraMantis Black vs. Ares - ***1/4

*Reality Is Relative (12/12)*
Osirian Portal & Jonathan Gresham vs. The BDK (Delirious, Pinkie Sanchez & Lince Dorado) - ***

*Reality Is Relative (12/12) - Campeonatos de Parejas*
Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. The BDK (Claudio Castagnoli & Ares) - ****


Solid collection of Chikara’s 2010, though a couple of the matches (Equinox/Sanchez, Donst/Frightmare) could have been replaced since they aren’t great or hold storyline implications.
​


----------



## jawbreaker

Donst/Frightmare was there to build to Donst/Danielson kinda. Equinox/Sanchez I can't see any reason for, Wish they'd had Danielson/Kingston on there as well.


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer - Volume 35*

1. Melanie Cruise vs Jessica James
**1/2

2. Misaki Ohata vs Mercedes Martinez
***

3. Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa vs Ariel & Nikki Roxx
***1/4
The sandwich spot was really funny.

4. Veronika Vice vs Allison Danger
**3/4

5. Portia Perez vs Serena Deeb
***

6. Kellie Skater vs Amazing Kong
**1/2

7. Sara Del Rey vs Rachel Summerlyn
**3/4

8. Nicole Matthews vs Ayako Hamada
***1/2

9. Ayumi Kurihara vs Cheerleader Melissa
***1/2

*10. Shimmer Title Match*
Madison Eagles vs Jessie McKay
***1/4

Easily the best all round Shimmer show I've seen​


----------



## SHIRLEY

I can't wait to get SHIMMER 35. I've been hyped for it for a long time.


----------



## seabs

topper1 said:


> Didn't they beat the tag champs in there very 1st match of of the tag league? they will do decent. NOAH doesn't want its roster losing to no names right before a tour.





> - Global Tag League Standings:
> 
> 1. Takashi Sugiura & Mohammed Yone [8]
> 2. Takeshi Morishima & Yutaka Yoshie [6]
> -. Go Shiozaki & Shuhei Taniguchi [6]
> -. Jun Akiyama & Akitoshi Saito [6]
> 5. Yoshihiro Takayama & Takuma Sano [5]
> -. Bison Smith & Masao Inoue [5]
> 7. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli [4]
> 8. Kensuke Sasaki & Kento Miyahara [2]


*There's no correlation between how well they do in NOAH to how often they win in ROH.*


----------



## topper1

They are ahead of Kensuke that is already a win in my book lol.


----------



## smitlick

*Ring of Honor on HDNet - Volume 6*

*1. Ring of Honor TV Title Tournament - 1st Round Match*
Kevin Steen vs Rhett Titus
**3/4

*2. Ring of Honor TV Title Tournament - 1st Round Match*
Kenny King vs El Generico
***1/2

*3. Ring of Honor TV Title Tournament - 1st Round Match*
Eddie Edwards vs Colt Cabana
**1/2

*4. Ring of Honor TV Title Tournament - 1st Round Match*
Davey Richards vs Delirious
***

5. Tyler Black & Colt Cabana vs Austin Aries & Kenny King
***1/4

6. Chris Hero vs Jay Briscoe
***

*7. Ring of Honor TV Title Tournament - Semi Final Match*
Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards
***-***1/4

*8. Ring of Honor TV Title Tournament - Semi Final Match*
Kenny King vs Davey Richards
***1/2

9. Austin Aries vs Delirious
**1/2

10. The Briscoe Brothers vs The Dark City Fight Club
***

*11. Ring of Honor TV Title Tournament - Final*
Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
****-****1/4

Eddie vs Davey was good beside a few bits and pieces. Daveys selling was pretty inconsistent and the rest of the show is very hit and miss. Definitely not as good as previous volumes.​


----------



## Shock

New matches announced for ROH Revolution weekend...



> As stated previously, after falling off the wagon at “Manhattan Mayhem IV” in his bout against Mike Bennett, Steve Corino elected to take the month of April off from Ring Of Honor. During that time, Steve journeyed to the county of Australia to contemplate what he needs to do to redeem himself in the eyes of the wrestlers and fans. This road to recovery began for Corino back in January and he has done his best to prove his sincerity to the locker room & the ROH faithful alike. Still it has been very difficult for Corino to completely give up his evil ways, in large part due to how low he sank in 2010, even harder for him to gain support from his fellow wrestlers and fans. With Steve now back in the United States, he has signed to appear at “ROH Revolution” in Dearborn, MI on May 6th and Toronto, Ontario on May 7th.
> 
> In Dearborn, Steve has requested ROH officials for some time to address everyone on what happened during his time away and stated that this interview will be very important as it pertains to his future outlook on things. The following night for “ROH Revolution: Canada” ROH officials have signed a rematch from “Manhattan Mayhem IV” with Steve Corino facing “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett who will course have his trainer Brutal Bob at his side. Bennett & Brutal Bob are the ones responsible for provoking and aggravating Corino until it resulted in him “falling off the wagon.” It will be interesting to see how Steve proceeds against the very man who provoked the same past behavior that he is ultimately trying to change. Given his “less then successful” (Corino’s words) road to recovery these last few months this will be a huge test.
> 
> “I’ll save most of my words for the people of Dearborn,” Corino said to ROH officials in his email, “But I do want to say that it’s nobody’s fault but my own for what happened in New York. I let Mike Bennett get to me, and for that I apologize. Part of this whole process is taking responsibility for my actions, and I will own that just like I have chosen to own every decision I have made, for better or worse.”
> 
> As for Bennett, before he faces Corino in Toronto he will have to battle Grizzly Redwood in Dearborn. Redwood is a man that Corino has tried to befriend on numerous occasions due to Grizz’s integrity and heart. Steve has explained that Grizzly is an inspiration to him, a real man who spent his life in and out of hospitals, who was not supposed to live. Grizz has been a fighter since day one, has never shown any signs of deceit or jealousy, and that is exactly the kind of supporter Corino says he needs in his life right now. Despite all Steve’s attempts to develop a relationship with Grizzly, it has failed. It was never more evident then at “Manhattan Mayhem IV” when Corino saved Grizzly from an Embassy beatdown but Grizz did not return the favor later on when Corino was getting destroyed by Bennett & Brutal Bob. Corino has said that if Bennett had the same attitude and heart as Grizz that he would no doubt be a real Prodigy and Championship material.
> 
> “I can’t see me standing side-by-side with Steve Corino anytime soon.” said Grizz, “At least not by my choosing. Steve’s trying hard, I can see that, but I don’t trust him as far as I can throw the timber. I’ll handle Mike Bennett on my own in Dearborn Steve, and win or lose, Bennett will know he’s been in a fight!”
> 
> Corino vs. Bennett in Toronto, Bennett vs. Redwood in Dearborn, tickets for both events are on sale now: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=3!


----------



## seabs

topper1 said:


> They are ahead of Kensuke that is already a win in my book lol.


*Miyahara's a junior, that's why. NOAH's booking is so bad and irrelevant nowadays anyway it doesn't matter one bit.*


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

CHIKARA King of Trios 2011 Night One

-Osirian Portal (Ophidian, Amasis & Hieracon) vs. Team 3.Ole! (Shane Matthews, Scott Parker & El Generico) ***1/4

-F.I.S.T (Johnny Gargano, Chuck Taylor & Icarus) vs. Team Australia (Kabel, Percy T & Tama Williams) **1/2

-B.D.K. (Delirious, Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier) vs. Da Soul Touchaz (Acid Jazz, Marshe Rockett & Willie Richardson) **1/4

-Amazing Red & The Maximos vs. Mike Quackenbush, Manami Toyota & Jigsaw ***1/2+

-Spectral Envoy (Hallowicked, Frightmare & Ultramantis Black) vs. Team Dragon Gate (Super Shisa, Akira Tozawa & KAGETORA) ***1/2

-The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield, Sugar Dunkerton & Matt Classic) vs. Team Osaka Pro (Atsushi Kotoge, Daisuke Harada & Ultimate Spider, Jr.) **1/2 w/ good comedy

-The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant) vs. Sinn Bodhi, Obariyon & Kodama **3/4

-Team Michinoku Pro (Great Sasuke, Dick Togo & Jinsei Shinzaki) vs. Team Minnesota (1-2-3 Kid, Arik Cannon & Dorin Corbin) ***1/2

Overall: Not the best wrestling card per se but a really fun night. They had an awesome opening paying tribute to Larry Sweeney and none of the matches were bad. With that said, the trios matches do become redundant (a lot of no selling, contrived spots) which keeps this from a higher rating. Still, outsiders like Toyota and 1-2-3 Kid make this memorable. No MotYC's but I recommend checking it out anyway.

70/100.


----------



## LariatSavage

Agreed about King of Trios and the matches becoming redundant. A lot of repetitive spots throughout the three nights, but somehow it still managed to be amazing on an overall scale.


----------



## McQueen

> Takeshi Morishima & Yutaka Yoshie [6]


Might be the fattest tag team since the Natural Disasters.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

No comments on the Chikara discussions McQueen?


----------



## McQueen

Nah not associating myself with that faggotry known as chikara anymore.


----------



## antoniomare007

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Might be the fattest tag team since the Natural Disasters.


Morishima isn't that fat anymore. He lost a ton of weight last year after an injury.


----------



## TelkEvolon

*-- (DG:USA's Open The Freedom Gate) Shingo & Dragon Kid vs Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi -- *

****1/2 almost ****3/4

Awesome stuff, these 4 guys were all on their a-game and put on a amazing tag match.


----------



## smitlick

The new Roh dvd cover for defy or deny is really good. Big improvement.


----------



## jawbreaker

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Nah not associating myself with that faggotry known as chikara anymore.


Not enough fat men slapping each other for your tastes?

This is where I would include a smiley if I gave enough of a fuck.


----------



## musdy

smitlick said:


> The new Roh dvd cover for defy or deny is really good. Big improvement.


It's a shame the matches don't look as good.


----------



## TelkEvolon

smitlick said:


> The new Roh dvd cover for defy or deny is really good. Big improvement.


ROH's covers have really improved.


----------



## Corey

musdy said:


> It's a shame the matches don't look as good.


From what I hear it's a solid 3 and a half hour show. I'll definitely be ordering because Davey/Claudio, Hero/Perkins, and Edwards/Elgin look great plus the rest of the card all looks good imo. Cole/Ciampa could be a sleeper.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

2011 King of Trios Night Two

-Colt Cabana vs. Archibald Peck *3/4

-F.I.S.T (Johnny Gargano, Chuck Taylor & Icarus) vs. Team Osaka Pro (Atsushi Kotoge, Daisuke Harada & Ultimate Spider Jr.) **** *MOTN*

-Rey de Voladores 4 Way Eliminator: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Marshe Rockett vs. El Generico ***3/4+

-Osirian Portal (Amasis, Ophidian & Hieracon) vs. Team Dragon Gate (Super Shisa, KAGETORA & Akira Tozawa) ***1/2

-Arik Cannon vs. Eddie Kingston ***

-B.D.K (Delirious, Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant) ***1/2+

-Rey de Voladores 4 Way Eliminator: 1-2-3 Kid vs. Amazing Red vs. Frightmare vs. Obariyon ***1/2

-Mike Quackenbush, Manami Toyota & Jigsaw vs. Team Michinoku Pro (Great Sasuke, Dick Togo & Jinsei Shinzaki) ***3/4

Overall: A big improvement over night one. Everything (bar the opener) was *** or more which is pretty remarkable, while three matches hovered around the 4 star range. F.I.S.T vs. Osaka Pro is the match of the weekend (so far), which is no surprise considering how good they've been lately. I am starting to tire of multi-man matches and am burned out on trios action but there's no denying that this was a very good show.

Rating: 82/100.

I'll watch night three tomorrow.


----------



## Shock

Definitely interested in getting Defy Or Deny when it's for sale and I've got some money.


----------



## Corey

So it took me a couple days but I finished Straight Shootin with Percy Pringle Vol. 2 last night. God damn was it interesting. It's hard for me to sitdown and just watch someone talk for 3 hours but he just continuously kept me interested. From the drug/steroid age in the WWE to his hilarious overseas stories to him talking about contemplating suicide when he was over 500 lbs it's just a really interesting interview. Highly recommended and well worth $5.


----------



## McQueen

antoniomare007 said:


> Morishima isn't that fat anymore. He lost a ton of weight last year after an injury.


Oh? Way too out of the loop.



jawbreaker said:


> Not enough fat men slapping each other for your tastes?
> 
> This is where I would include a smiley if I gave enough of a fuck.


I'll destroy you Canadian. 

Nah haven't been watching much of anything lately, my compulsion to watch "the wrasslin" might be at an all time low. Concidering selling off most of my collection too.


----------



## antoniomare007

yo McQueen, when is Mad Men coming back????


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jack Evans 187 said:


> So it took me a couple days but I finished Straight Shootin with Percy Pringle Vol. 2 last night. God damn was it interesting. It's hard for me to sitdown and just watch someone talk for 3 hours but he just continuously kept me interested. From the drug/steroid age in the WWE to his hilarious overseas stories to him talking about contemplating suicide when he was over 500 lbs it's just a really interesting interview. Highly recommended and well worth $5.


Yeah, I've got all three of the Pringle shoots and they're all great. I'd highly recommend any of the Straight Shootin DVDs, especially those that feature Cornette. My advice to people would be not to let the low price convince you that they're bad or something. They're pretty awesome. I think the Konnan one is my favourite one that I actually own the DVD of.


----------



## Corey

Ignore this. Grab bags are back.


----------



## McQueen

antoniomare007 said:


> yo McQueen, when is Mad Men coming back????


Way too long. I think I read not until next year.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, early 2012. I still need to watch all of season 4, so it's not that bad I guess.


----------



## antoniomare007

next year?? well that fucking sucks...

season 4 is amazing (although it has a weird ass finale) it has 2 of the best episodes of the entire series.





so wrestling...errr, well I finally got a hold of most of the 80's Texas comp so i'm gonna be entertained for a while.


----------



## Shock

Have I just had a real long day or is this still the Indy DVD thread?


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer - Volume 36*

1. Bonesaw vs Jamilia Craft
*

2. Nikki Roxx vs Mercedes Martinez
***

3. Cat Power vs Leva Bates
**3/4

4. Veronika Vice vs Jessica James
**1/2

5. Kellie Skater vs Misaki Ohata
***

6. Athena vs Nevaeh
**1/2

*7. Shimmer Tag Team Title Match* 
The Canadian Ninjas vs Tenille & Jessie McKay
***1/4

*8. I Quit Match*
Rachel Summerlyn vs Daffney
***

9. Madison Eagles, Sara Del Rey, Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa vs Ayako Hamada, Cheerleader Melissa, Serena Deeb & Ayumi Kurihara
***3/4​


----------



## jawbreaker

antoniomare007 said:


> next year?? well that fucking sucks...
> 
> season 4 is amazing (although it has a weird ass finale) it has 2 of the best episodes of the entire series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so wrestling...errr, well I finally got a hold of most of the 80's Texas comp so i'm gonna be entertained for a while.


Just watched the first episode. And I thought I couldn't hate Betty any more.

Also, I like PWG and want DDT4 to come out now.


----------



## Corey

​


> At “Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 2”, former ROH World Champion Homicide took on The Embassy’s Tommaso Ciampa and lost. Regardless of the extenuating circumstances, regardless of the involvement of Prince Nana and the rest of The Embassy, the record book shows a loss in Homicide’s record for that bout. That is something that doesn’t sit well with the Rottweiler…
> 
> “This is $***.” shouted Homicide, “This is not what’s supposed to happen with my career. I don’t care if it’s one man, or ten people, there is no way that I should have lost to that punk ass b**** in Atlanta. I slipped up and Prince Nana, that little skank, and his boys took advantage. It won’t happen again….the gates of hell are cracking open! Gotta pull myself up, get back to the roots, and show the world what made Homicide the most feared name in Ring of Honor.”
> 
> “The Notorious 187” will have his chance to do just that when he comes to Dearborn on Friday night May 6th. His opponent will be, once again, The Embassy’s Tommaso Ciampa! But Ciampa will not be alone as Prince Nana, Ernesto Osiris, Barrister RD Evans, and “Princess” Mia will all be in tow. When asked for comment, Prince Nana offered this, “Don’t you fools understand I am busy showing my beautiful Princess the wonders of the world! I have taken her around the globe, bought her priceless jewels, the finest clothes, and the most extravagant perfumes. I have no time to discuss that…that street thug! It is only a matter of time before his career is ended in ROH with my guy, Tommaso Ciampa!”
> 
> ROH officials received an email from the Barrister who elaborated more on the subject:
> 
> _Sir(s),
> 
> For Your Consideration:
> Is “Homicide” a person? I was under the impression “Homicide” is a crime — one best dealt with through the harshest of penalties. If there is an individual so brash and crude as to choose this moniker for himself, he can only be of the vilest sort — a nefarious plebeian to be subjugated and castigated by an agent of Divine Right. Enter Tommaso Ciampa.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, my apologies to this “Homicide” if we’ve met before. My memory hasn’t been so sharp since I was BRUTALLY ASSAULTED WITH A CHAIR in Atlanta.
> 
> Sincerely Yours,
> Barrister R.D. Evans_
> 
> Between the fact that Ciampa has yet to be pinned in ROH and the victory over Homicide in Atlanta, The Embassy seems to be more together than ever before. A second win over the ROH legend will no doubt increase the Embassy’s reputation and get Prince Nana one step closer to bringing a title into his fold. Homicide vs. Tommaso Ciampa, “ROH Revolution: USA”, May 6th, tickets can be purchased here: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=202.


I'll take it. Could we see a Low Ki comeback for the start of a Rottweilers/Embassy feud?


----------



## Shock

Decent match for the show I guess, their match in Atlanta was OK enough for me to watch. A Low Ki return would be awesome.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Chikara King of Trios 2011 Night Three

-Osirian Portal (Ophidian, Amasis & Hieracon) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant, Green Ant & Soldier Ant) ***1/2

-F.I.S.T (Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano & Icarus) vs. Team Michinoku Pro (Dick Togo, Great Sasuke & Jinsei Shinzaki) ***1/2+

-Ultimate Spider Jr. vs. Jigsaw **3/4

-Tag Gauntlet: Willie Richardson & Acid Jazz vs. Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs. The Batiri vs. The Throwbacks vs. The B.D.K vs. Matt Classic & Darkness Crabtree vs. The Roughnecks Team Osaka Pro vs. 3.0 vs. Team Dragon Gate ***3/4

-Madison Eagles vs. Manami Toyota *** - ***1/4

-Akira Tozawa vs. Eddie Kingston ***1/2

-Rey de Voladores: El Generico vs. 1-2-3 Kid ****1/4+

-2011 King of Trios Final: F.I.S.T (Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano & Icarus) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant) ****1/4

Overall: A fantastic show. The last two matches should be checked out for completely different reasons. The first, an emotionally charged return (and farewell?) against one of the best wrestlers in the world. The second, a fitting conclusion with six of the best young wrestlers on the indy circuit. Highest recommendation.

Rating: 90/100.


----------



## The REAL MP

sXsCanadianFansXs said:


> Chikara King of Trios 2011 Night Three
> 
> -Osirian Portal (Ophidian, Amasis & Hieracon) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant, Green Ant & Soldier Ant) ***1/2


You gotta be kidding me. I'm not a Chikara hater by any means and I enjoyed nearly everything during this weekend, but I thought this match fucking SUCKED. It looked faker than an Ed Wood movie.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

The REAL MP said:


> You gotta be kidding me. I'm not a Chikara hater by any means and I enjoyed nearly everything during this weekend, but I thought this match fucking SUCKED. It looked faker than an Ed Wood movie.


It could be a few things.

1) I enjoyed the match more than you.
2) I was completely out of my mind after watching 6 hours of trios action.
3) You are a Chikara hater.
4) None of the above.

Beats me. I'm not going to watch the match again so I'll agree to disagree.


----------



## The REAL MP

Hahaha I'll go with 1).

A friend of mine that went to the shows said that the wrestlers were out late drinking at the fan Conclave on that Saturday night, so I'll chalk it up to hangovers.


----------



## McQueen

jawbreaker said:


> Yeah, early 2012. I still need to watch all of season 4, so it's not that bad I guess.


Christmas Comes but once a year, The Good News, Summer Stories, The Suitcase & Blowing Smoke are all great episodes. In fact The Good News may be my favorite episode now. I really liked the Anna Draper character. 

Finale is out of the fucking blue though.

Okay done off topic posting (I didn't start it this time) but honestly i'd rather talk about Madmen than current Wrestling.


----------



## antoniomare007

you started it by having that sig and "new" name .


----------



## jawbreaker

sXsCanadianFansXs said:


> It could be a few things.
> 
> 1) I enjoyed the match more than you.
> 2) I was completely out of my mind after watching 6 hours of trios action.
> 3) You are a Chikara hater.
> 4) None of the above.
> 
> Beats me. I'm not going to watch the match again so I'll agree to disagree.


Gresham looked really bad (botches, awkward bumps) in that match. It was fun to watch, but not ***1/2 in my opinion.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

jawbreaker said:


> Gresham looked really bad (botches, awkward bumps) in that match. It was fun to watch, but not ***1/2 in my opinion.


Roger Ebert gave the abysmal Tomb Raider 3 out of 4 stars so it's entirely possible I'm off the mark here. 

I can't even remember anything about the match which is probably a bad thing to begin with as all trios action blended with each other (except the F.I.S.T matches because they have character). I'm usually on the other side of the argument (underrating matches) and although I'd like to give reasons for why I rated it quite high, I do not have the patience or desire to watch the bout again.

Now I know that people are reading my reviews quite carefully so that's nice.


----------



## Emperor DC

King of Trios has arrived!

...and Jakob is awesome as usual.


----------



## smitlick

If Anyones after Shimmer Volume 35 or 36 drop me a PM as im looking to sell them and will offer them here before Ebay.

*ROH - Battle of the Best*

*1. Bonus Match*
Sal Rinauro vs Delirious
**3/4

*2. Bonus Match*
MsChif vs Amazing Kong
****

3. Eddie Edwards vs YAMATO
**1/2

4. Austin Aries vs Ryo Saito
***

5. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
****

6. BxB Hulk, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs Dragon Kid, El Generico & Shingo Takagi
***1/2

7. Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness
****

8. The Age of the Fall vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4


*AAW - Best of 2010*

*1. Chaos Theory - 22/1/10*
Hallowicked vs Gran Akuma vs Jigsaw vs Flip Kendrick vs Louis Lyndon vs Trik Davis
**1/4

*2. Chaos Theory - 22/1/10*
Davey Richards vs Super Crazy
**

*3. Chaos Theory - 22/1/10*
Tyler Black vs Shane Hollister
***1/2

*4. DGUSA - Fearless - 23/1/10*
Silas Young vs Hallowicked
**1/2

*5. Auditions - 19/2/10*
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs The House of Truth
***

*6. 6th Anniversary Show - 26/3/10 - No Ropes Barbed Wire Loser Leaves For A Year Match*
The House of Truth vs The Phoenix Twins
****1/4

*7. Bound By Hate - 11/6/10*
Arik Cannon vs Krotch
*

*8. Bound By Hate - 11/6/10*
Arik Cannon vs MsChif
**3/4

*9. A Reign of Violence - 14/8/10*
Dan Lawrence vs Larry Sweeney
**1/2

*10. A Reign of Violence - 14/8/10*
Tyler Black vs Silas Young
****

*11. Defining Moment: Fade To Black - 24/9/10*
Silas Young vs Ricochet
***1/4

*12. Defining Moment: Fade To Black - 24/9/10*
House of Truth vs Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black
****​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Yamato vs. Edwards in a champions rematch please.


----------



## Bubz

superdupersonic said:


> Yamato vs. Edwards in a champions rematch please.


That would be cool. It's crazy how far they have both come since then.


----------



## smitlick

I was thinking the same thing. Both have improved so much. The attempted frankensteiner where Eddie lands on his shoulder is pretty bad.


----------



## Bubz

Eddie really has never had any luck with his shoulder has he. It constantly looks screwed now.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Someone send the idea to PWG please.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Claudio Castagnoli added to the Toronto RoH event.

I'm headed to UFC tomorrow and will be front row for RoH next saturday. I'll try to post a review of the show as soon as I get back.

Also, I'm thinking I'll rewatch my top 5 matches of the year to see if my ratings have changed (especially Waltman/Generico).


----------



## Shock

O'Reilly/Claudio? Awesome. Should be a great match.


----------



## The Gargano

o'reilly vs claudio should be a very good match, really looking forward to it, both roh shows that weekend look great


----------



## Bubz

Hell yeah. Could we finaly see an O'Rielly win? Match should be great, it's Claudio vs a smaller guy, bound to deliver.


----------



## topper1

Great undercard match I'm expecting O'Reilly to bring it.


----------



## seancarleton77

sXsCanadianFansXs said:


> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Claudio Castagnoli added to the Toronto RoH event.
> 
> I'm headed to UFC tomorrow and will be front row for RoH next saturday. I'll try to post a review of the show as soon as I get back.
> 
> Also, I'm thinking I'll rewatch my top 5 matches of the year to see if my ratings have changed (especially Waltman/Generico).


Fuck yes! I couldn't get UFC tickets in time but I got my tickets to the Toronto ROH show at the last show, put me down as excited.


----------



## Platt

ALL IN STOCK 2002-2008 RING OF HONOR DVD’S ONLY $6 EACH!!!

Don’t miss this special weekend sale running until Monday morning exclusively in the ROH Online Store. It’s time to stock your DVD collection with those missing shows before they’re gone. Over 75 titles are currently included and will remain on sale through the weekend or while supplies last. Click on the link below to see all of the titles that are included:

http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=1#6

Check out pages 6-12 under “Ring of Honor DVD’s” in the Store to see all items included in this tremendous offer. Sale prices are valid until Monday, May 2nd at 10 AM EST. Offer is only valid on new orders placed at ROHWrestling.com. No adjustments to prior purchases.


----------



## Shock

Elgin and Corino are both scheduled for the Dearborn show but neither of them have a match. I can see them facing each other.


----------



## Rickey

^Great sale just ordered Northern Navigation(08) and Dragon Gate Challenge(06).


----------



## smitlick

I'll probably make an order on Tuesday (Will still be Monday in the US)

Shimmer Vol 35 & 36 for sale
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170634339821

*wXw - Ambition 1*

*1. Quarter Final Match*
TJP vs Zack Sabre Jr
**3/4

*2. Quarter Final Match*
Johnny Moss vs Wade Fitzgerald
*1/2

*3. Quarter Final Match*
Jon Ryan vs Rico Bushido
**1/2

*4. Quarter Final Match*
Bryan Danielson vs Tommy End
***

*5. Semi Final Match*
Jon Ryan vs Johnny Moss
***1/4

*6. Semi Final Match*
TJP vs Bryan Danielson
***1/4-***1/2

7. Big Van Walter & Karsten Beck vs The Oberhausen Terror Corps
***1/2

*8. Final*
Johnny Moss vs Bryan Danielson
***1/2

While it wasn't really bad, the whole shoot wrestling thing doesn't really thrill me to much.​


----------



## Bubz

Yeah, i saw a few matches and i'm not really into the whole shoot style thing either.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Rickey said:


> ^Great sale just ordered Northern Navigation(08) and Dragon Gate Challenge(06).


Steen vs McGuinness is a great match.

You also get to see Jimmy Jacobs almost die on DGC '06.


----------



## Tombstonetellsall

Going to start reviewing all ROH shows starting from A New Era Of Honor Begins (2002) working up to present day.
If you wanna join me the first video is up right now. If you like it please subscribe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LZsRHuRMt4


----------



## Pablo Escobar

I have some DVD's posted on Ebay, and i want do another Wrestling Forum sale, where if you win 2 or more auctions, you will receive a free DVD. Only 48 hours left, all items under 10$ currently. Just send me a message that you saw the sale here as you win/pay and i'll be sure to ship the additonal DVD. 

TNA - Mick Foley Hardcore Legend
ROH - ALLied Forces NEW (2 disc) W/ Joe vs Punk Trilogy
ROH - Survival of the Fittest NEW 2010 (2 Disc w/ Best of Nigel)
ROH - Bluegrass Brawl NEW
Wrestling Road Diaries With Colt/Danielson
ROH - FYF Dayton NEW
ROH - Fade to Black NEW 2 disc Best of Tyler
ROH - Fate of an Angel 2 NEW
ROH - Manhattan Mayhem 3 NEW
ROH - Take no Prisoners 2009 NEW OOP
ROH - Up for Grabs NEW

I also have ROH Wrestling Grab Bags as well, now that ROH is no longer selling them.


----------



## Meteora2004

ROH has, like, zero consideration for my wallet, man.


----------



## Rickey

TelkEvolon said:


> Steen vs McGuinness is a great match.
> 
> You also get to see Jimmy Jacobs almost die on DGC '06.


Can't wait man 


Meteora2004 said:


> ROH has, like, zero consideration for my wallet, man.


lol, they really do have great sales this is the first time I've seen a 6 dollar dvd sale from them.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw - 10th Anniversary*

1. Eddie Edwards vs Zack Sabre Jr
***1/2
Should have been put on later and given more time.

2. Axeman vs 2-Face vs Karsten Beck vs X-Dream
**1/4

3. Emil Sitoci vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/4-***1/2

*4. Old School Battle Royal*
N/A
Haven't got a clue who was in the match and skipped through most of it... Very odd. 

5. Drake Younger vs El Generico
**3/4

6. Mark Haskins vs Paul London
***
The match went for so fucking long.... Yet they gave Edwards/Sabre and Sitoci/Jacobs under 15...

*7. wXw World Tag Team Title Match*
The Oberhausen Terror Corps vs AbLas
***1/4

*8. wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Match*
Big Van Walter vs Ares
***1/2



*CZW - Cage of Death XII*

1. Akuma vs Ruckus vs Alex Colon vs Rich Swann vs Ryan McBride vs Jonathan Gresham
**1/4

- Fuck Greg Excellent...

2. Robert Anthony vs Sami Callihan
***
I quite like Ego/Anthony. Not so much Callihan.

*3. CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Match* 
Adam Cole vs AR Fox
**3/4
Mia Yim isn't at all attractive.

*4. CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Adam Cole vs Tyler Veritas
**

*5. CZW Tag Team Title Tournament Final*
The Osirian Portal vs Philly's Most Wanted
***1/4

*6. CZW Heavyweight Title Match*
Jon Moxley vs Homicide
**3/4

*7. CZW UltraViolent Underground Title Match*
Yuko Miyamoto vs Nick Gage
***-***1/4
The moonsault knees were pretty cool. 

*8. Cage of Death Match*
The Suicide Kings vs Cult Fiction
**1/2

I must say Pancoast do a really good job Graphics wise. Just need to work on the sound. Otherwise probably one of the better CZW shows of the year. Especially with the returns/debuts of a few decent workers (Briscoes/B-Boy/Brodie)

Can a mod merge this with the above post. Edit button wont load.​


----------



## seabs

*Dont worry about double posting as long as there's not like a few minutes between them. If you're waiting nearly 24 hours, then it's fine to double post with another review.*


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *Dont worry about double posting as long as there's not like a few minutes between them. If you're waiting nearly 24 hours, then it's fine to double post with another review.*


Ok very good then. 

Also not sure if anyones seen this yet but SMV released this - http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/HWA-DVD-August-20-2010-Road-To-Destiny-Norwood-OH/ a while ago. It has Danielson vs Moxley on it. Anyone seen it? Im going to eventually get it but was just wanting to see if anyone had already watched it.


----------



## Platt

While I agree with what Seabs said it is best to try and not double post simply because if someone does merge them at a later date it messes up all the post numbers for my links in the * ratings thread lol.


----------



## seabs

smitlick said:


> Ok very good then.
> 
> Also not sure if anyones seen this yet but SMV released this - http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/HWA-DVD-August-20-2010-Road-To-Destiny-Norwood-OH/ a while ago. It has Danielson vs Moxley on it. Anyone seen it? Im going to eventually get it but was just wanting to see if anyone had already watched it.


*Saw that a few weeks back. Their DGUSA match was awesome but I wasn't prepared to pay all that money plus the postage for a one match show of which that one match is likely to be just decent. They had a great lineup for the Heartland Cup last week with guys like Jacobs, Whitmer, Sabre and Burchill but they really failed to capitalize on it with the matchups. Jacobs vs Whitmer main evented the first night though. Their's another HWA DVD with Davey vs Moxley on too.*


----------



## CM Skittle

I saw Davey Richards vs. Jon Moxley from HWA and it was horrible, definitely the worst Davey Richards match I've ever seen.


----------



## seabs

*Haven't seen it but worst Davey match is quite the put down to slam on a match. He had some wretched showings in 07.

And some embarrassingly bad performances in his matches with Hero but I'll be in the minority because people freak out about their matches because it's CHRIS HERO VS DAVEY RICHARDS. When he starts acting like he did vs Hero in the ROH match this year he's one of the biggest put offs in Indy wrestling (which is saying something too).*


----------



## McQueen

I love you Seabs, don't be jealous Shannon.


----------



## antoniomare007

smh @ you guy not liking the intensity~!, stiffness and the "i'm a heel for 1 minute but then i'm a face" Davey Richards :no:


----------



## McQueen

What is smh anyways? I should know this?

No one brings intensity like Bertram Cooper. Davey Richards should take notes.


----------



## Sheik

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> *What is smh anyways? I should know this?
> *
> No one brings intensity like Bertram Cooper. Davey Richards should take notes.


You've been a part of the iwc for how many years and you don't know this? 

Man, you're older than I thought. smh. :side:


----------



## antoniomare007

"shaking my head", I guess I've spend too much time on the sohh boards.

I hope Cooper comes back for next season, we need more weird stories from his past.


----------



## Shock

Sheik said:


> You've been a part of the iwc for how many years and you don't know this?
> 
> Man, you're older than I thought. smh. :side:












I have no problem with Davey. Every match of his I've seen, I've enjoyed.


----------



## LariatSavage

I didn't like any of the Davey/Super Dragon team matches I've seen. Their matches never seemed to have any flow or story. Just them beating the crap out of opponents for the most part.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

No match in the history of the business pissed me off more than SD/Davey vs. KOW.

So Much Hell


----------



## MDizzle

Alright guys, gotta quick question. I'm looking to own the entire ROH Milestone Series on DVD and have the 4th Anniversary Show, Better than Our Best and DragonGate Challenge but I can't find Best in the World, Arena Warfare, Supercard of Honor or The 100th Show anywhere, do you guys know where I could purchase them?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> What is smh anyways?


Slapping My Ham


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

CZW4Life said:


> Alright guys, gotta quick question. I'm looking to own the entire ROH Milestone Series on DVD and have the 4th Anniversary Show, Better than Our Best and DragonGate Challenge but I can't find Best in the World, Arena Warfare, Supercard of Honor or The 100th Show anywhere, do you guys know where I could purchase them?


AW is on highspots but I'd be happy to sell mine.


----------



## MDizzle

superdupersonic said:


> AW is on highspots but I'd be happy to sell mine.


How much are you wanting for it and is it a legit copy in it's original case?


----------



## jawbreaker

Seabs said:


> *Haven't seen it but worst Davey match is quite the put down to slam on a match. He had some wretched showings in 07.
> 
> And some embarrassingly bad performances in his matches with Hero but I'll be in the minority because people freak out about their matches because it's CHRIS HERO VS DAVEY RICHARDS. When he starts acting like he did vs Hero in the ROH match this year he's one of the biggest put offs in Indy wrestling (which is saying something too).*


I mean I kind of get what he was trying to do, making Hero's elbows look like legit KOs, but it does absolutely nothing if you kick out of them several times after selling like you've been knocked out. Being INTENSE~! doesn't make you superhuman.

Also I suffered through the SD/Davey vs. KOW tag. Don't remind me of that time.


----------



## Corey

ECWA Super 8 results:


> *Over The Top Rope Battle Royal*
> Mr. Ooh La La won an over the top-rope battle royal.
> 
> *In-Ring Segment*
> TWA founder Joel Goodhart, CZW Owner DJ Hyde, with the Super 8 Trophy and Guest Host, Tammy “Sunny” Sytch are all introduced. Sunny welcomes everyone to the Super 8 Tournament and says that its taking place in her home state of New Jersey and that she is going to give the fans a show they wont forget and says that she wants the fans to show their support for the guys busting their asses tonight, as she introduces those competing in tonight’s Super 8 Tournament.
> 
> *ECWA Super 8 Tournament First Round Match*
> Adam Cole defeated Sami Callihan.
> 
> *ECWA Super 8 Tournament First Round Match*
> Austin Aries defeated Bobby Shields.
> 
> *ECWA Super 8 Tournament First Round Match*
> Tomasso Ciampa defeated Rich Swann.
> 
> *ECWA Super 8 Tournament First Round Match*
> Shiima Xion defeated Shockwave The Robot.
> 
> *4-On-3 Handicap Match*
> “The Greek God” Papadon, Chris Wylde and Team MackTion (TJ Mack and Kirby Mack) defeated Josh Daniels, Matt Saigon and Damian Dragon. Breaker Morant, who was meant to be on Daniels, Saigon and Dragon’s team arrived after this match, due to travel issues and was taken out by Josh Daniels.
> 
> *ECWA Super 8 Tournament Semi-Final Match*
> Adam Cole defeated Austin Aries.
> 
> *ECWA Super 8 Tournament Semi-Final Match*
> Tomasso Ciampa defeated Shiima Xion.
> 
> *ECWA Grand Slam Champion Challenge*
> Ace Darling defeated Aden Chambers.
> 
> *ECWA Super 8 Tournament Finals Match*
> Tomasso Ciampa defeated Adam Cole.
> 
> *Post-Match Segment*
> Sunny came out and presented Tomasso Ciampa with the trophy. Adam Cole came over and hugged Ciampa, as the other participants and DJ Hyde started to make their way to the ring. Sami Callihan and Shiima Xion hoisted Tomasso Ciampa up on their shoulders. Ciampa gets on the mic and thanks Jim Kettner for helping to pave the way for him to get to where he is today and how he has helped the careers of the other seven guys in this tournament. Ciampa thanks the fans for coming out as he raises the ECWA Super 8 Trophy to end the iPPV.


Very surprising winner. I thought for sure either Cole or Callihan would go over.


----------



## CM Skittle

jawbreaker said:


> Also I suffered through the SD/Davey vs. KOW tag. Don't remind me of that time.


lol, I was just about to say "I've never seen a Davey match that I didn't like until the Moxley/Davey match... AND that Super Dragon/Davey vs. Kings of Wrestling." Oh my god that was like the never ending match, it was 40 minutes but it felt like 2 hours and it was so boring. 

But the Davey/Moxley match was like a whole other level, it was like 12 minutes long and at least 6 of those minutes were headlocks or stalling outside the ring. The other 6 minutes were mostly just pointless chain wrestling. There was just like.. nothing, to the whole match. Jon Moxley is SUCH a horrible wrestler. And there were literally like 10 people in the crowd, the best chant they could get going was 2 people chanting for Moxley, it was pathetic.


----------



## FITZ

When talking about Davey Richards the correct term is DAVEYTENSITY not intensity. And there is some point in time that I can't identify where I go from hating Davey's matches to liking them.


----------



## jawbreaker

It's when he gets back from Japan in the fall of 2008.


----------



## antoniomare007

TaylorFitz said:


> When talking about Davey Richards the correct term is DAVEYTENSITY not intensity.


:lmao 

i'm stealing that one.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

CZW4Life said:


> How much are you wanting for it and is it a legit copy in it's original case?


$10 total master copy including shipping if you're a Yankee. Otherwise, I have to charge you extra for shipping.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Slapping My Ham


Slapping My Hamm


----------



## The REAL MP

Ohhhhhh it wouldn't be a week on the Wrestling Forum if we didn't all express how much cooler and smarter we are than Davey.

Seriously, there's dislike and then there's obsession.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Davey to me tries to show too much outward personality in his matches sometimes. Just go out there, show us right away with your body language and quiet, psychopathic-like facial expressions that you're there to hurt somebody, handle your business, beat the fuck out of someone, wear yourself out to death, and walk away quietly while we all applaud you. Enough of the fucking self-fellatio post-match promos.


----------



## The REAL MP

Yes, do not try to relate to the crowd whatsoever. Be Chris Benoit. Be completely shut off and be the king of undiagnosed concussions.

Also, I strongly doubt that it's his idea to be the face of the company and cut all these post-show promos. But nobody else is taking that spot for the moment.


----------



## seabs

jawbreaker said:


> It's when he gets back from Japan in the fall of 2008.


*The match with Strong in Japan when he returned to ROH is one of my favourite Davey matches. He was good in the Sweet N Sour era too in tags. Once he started turning face and he started to trying to be a crowd favourite and playing to the crowd and trying to have a OMG EPIC MATCH every show he got unbearable at times.*


Jack Evans 187 said:


> ECWA Super 8 results:
> 
> Very surprising winner. I thought for sure either Cole or Callihan would go over.


*Ciampa's been the runner up for the last 2 years I think.*


----------



## McQueen

TaylorFitz said:


> When talking about Davey Richards the correct term is DAVEYTENSITY not intensity. And there is some point in time that I can't identify where I go from hating Davey's matches to liking them.


Correct term is GET OFF MY FUCKING TV WITH THIS GARBAGE DAVEY RICHARDS!


----------



## Tarfu

TaylorFitz said:


> When talking about Davey Richards the correct term is DAVEYTENSITY not intensity. And there is some point in time that I can't identify where I go from hating Davey's matches to liking them.





antoniomare007 said:


> :lmao
> 
> i'm stealing that one.


Hey, I came up with that shit! For the record it's DAVEYNTENSITY with an extra N. 

Never any credit.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Reality is Relative*

1. The BDK vs The Osirian Portal
***1/4

2. Eddie Kingston vs Tursas
**

3. Tim Donst vs Jimmy Olsen
**1/4

4. Hallowicked vs UltraMantis Black
**1/2

5. Sara Del Rey & Daizee Haze vs The Colony
*1/2

6. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks
***1/4

7. Vin Gerard vs Colin Delaney Olsen
**3/4

*8. Campeones de Parejas*
The BDK vs QuackSaw
***3/4-****​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The REAL MP said:


> Yes, do not try to relate to the crowd whatsoever. Be Chris Benoit. Be completely shut off and be the king of undiagnosed concussions.
> 
> Also, I strongly doubt that it's his idea to be the face of the company and cut all these post-show promos. But nobody else is taking that spot for the moment.


I want Davey to stop with some of the stupid DK/Benoit bullshit. Having their silent kiler personalities was an asset, not a detriment.

One of my all-time favorite Benoit moments (pretty chilling now) is his facial expression as HHH comes into the ring for their match at No Mercy 2000.


----------



## bme

I watched Richards/Callihan (which was ok)
At one point in the match Callihan hit Richards with a sliding forearm strike to the head, Callihan covered em but Richards just pushed him off and quickly got back to his feet.

He's my 2nd favorite on the indys, but the no-sell was overkill.
I can see why people have started to dislike em (even more).


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

I understand the hate for Davey but fuck -- he's not Chris Benoit. He's not trying to be Chris Benoit. So when he does actions or mannerisms that deviate from Chris Benoit, remember that he's fucking Davey Richards. His style and body type may be similar but he clearly has many differences from Benoit so people should stop acting like he should be a Benoit clone. You guys will find something to complain about no matter what. 

If he's acting too much like Benoit, then he's a clone. If he deviates from Benoit's personality, then he's not nearly as good. It's annoying to read the constant goddamn negativity but I guess that's what you get with the IWC.

ANYWAY. I rewatched my top 5 matches and agreed with my first four ratings but felt a little differently about Generico/Waltman. Without the emotion of seeing it for the first time, it's not nearly as good of a bout but it's still pretty great. ****.

So replacing it will definitely be Generico vs. Castagnoli.

Also, (if you don't care about MMA, stop reading) I was there at UFC 129 last night and it was a hell of a show. The excitement of 55,000 fans is tough to beat. I will say that even after the night of amazing fights that I believe I will enjoy RoH's show in Toronto a little more. MMA is great. It's exciting, the fighters usually give their all and I respect the action in the octagon. But damn, with it being a shoot, the night felt uneven. 

Over 55,000 people (much like Rock/Hogan that happened in the same building) lost their minds during round five of Aldo/Hominick. For those that don't know, it was like the perfect wrestling story. Babyface challenger who is a MASSIVE underdog that no one gave a chance is fighting the #3 pound for pound fighter in ALL of MMA for the title in his home country. In round one, Hominick put up a fight but he would repeatedly get taken down and nearly knocked out. This would happen for three straight rounds as the crowd kept willing for Hominick to stay alive, much less win the fight. And then something special happened in round four.

If you haven't google'd it yet, google Hominick UFC 129 and there will sure to be a picture of his head after some brutal punches. I can't do justice to the visual but he is a fucking warrior. Round four drummed up all the sympathy from the crowd for the spectacular final round. Because with each round, you could see the invincible champion losing steam which lead to my fellow Canadian taking him down with three minutes left. Those next three minutes were at Rock/Hogan levels of heat as Aldo failed to defend Hominick's punches as the countdown clock reached zero.

The judges ended up giving the fight to Aldo (after BARELY surviving the fifth round slaughter) but Hominick came out of the fight looking like a star. Think Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuinness x 10,000. I was enthralled by the unpredictability of it all but part of me felt empty after realizing how it could of turned out in the pro wrestling world. In the world of pro wrestling, unbelievable come backs happen. In an ideal world of wresting, the card doesn't peak with the second last match and have a main-event that puts the crowd to sleep (sorry GSP).

But wrestling isn't at it's peak right now. Despite having these advantages over MMA, they haven't been able to create mainstream stars that resonate with the audience. I could go on and on for pages of how the sport could improve, but that's another day. 

Check out Hominick/Aldo (even if you're not an MMA fan).
Watch the entrances as well. Fucking epic.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

That main event sucked balls. Way too much caution displayed by GSP and Shields. Couture vs. Machida was easy fight of the night.


----------



## The REAL MP

superdupersonic said:


> Couture vs. Machida was easy fight of the night.


Did you watch Aldo/Hominick?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The REAL MP said:


> Did you watch Aldo/Hominick?


I sure did and was bored through half of it.


----------



## seancarleton77

Aldo vs. Hominick was a classic and the second best fighter of the year to Edgar vs. Maynard 2, which was basically Rocky vs. Apollo Creed.

I am honestly more pumped for ROH in Toronto than I was for UFC 129.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

superdupersonic said:


> I sure did and was bored through half of it.


Lol.
Couture/Machida?

Must be trolling. Either that or you like to be in the 0.1% that challenges the popular (and right) view.

And yeah -- I have Hominick vs. Aldo as the 2nd best fight of the year as well.


----------



## antoniomare007

not a big MMA fan at all, but I agree with superdupersonic. I was bored to death with the first 2 & 3/4 rounds of the Aldo fight. Hell the fans were even boing...the last 2 rounds were awesome though.


----------



## Tarfu

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/451519-official-ufc-mma-discussion-thread.html

Seriously.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

No. MMA is taking over.


----------



## peachchaos

M M Meh


----------



## McQueen

Machida generally bores the hell out of me with his style of fighting (its a very intellegent way to fight though) but that kick he pulled off last night was mark worthy. That being said I loved the Aldo/Hominick fight and easily thought it was FOTN, got really emotionally invested in the fight as it was happening and really got behind Hominick when I was clearly cheering on Aldo at the start. Something Wrestling has been failing to do for me for some time now.

Other mark out point of the night was on one of the prelims where the guy (can't remember his name) pretty much KO'd a guy with a short elbow that would have made the late Misawa proud. Garza's Flying triangle was pretty badass too.


----------



## EFC_STU

http://wrestlingslasthope.blogspot.com/2011/04/dvd-review-pwg-cyanide-loving-tribute.html


----------



## Corey

Breaking News:

Big van Walter defeated Daisuke Sekimoto in Japan to become the new wXw Unified World Wrestling Champion.


----------



## Tarfu

Nick Gage is doing 5 years. Long enough for the soap to eventually slip from his grasp.



> CAMDEN, N.J. (AP) - A professional wrestler turned bank robber is now headed to state prison.
> 
> *Thirty-year-old Nicholas Wilson received a five-year term for stealing about $3,100 from a PNC Bank in Collingswood last December.*
> 
> The former Camden resident was identified as a suspect after wrestling fans recognized him from bank surveillance photos. He later turned himself and pleaded guilty earlier this year
> 
> Camden County prosecutors say Wilson handed a teller a note claiming he would shoot her if she didn't give him money. The teller was so traumatized that she soon quit her job, and Wilson was ordered to pay her $150 compensation as part of the sentence imposed Friday.
> 
> Wilson has wrestled as "Nick Gage" for Philadelphia-based Combat Zone Wrestling, where he was known for his daring feats in the ring.


Source: myfoxny.com


----------



## KingCrash

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> Big van Walter defeated Daisuke Sekimoto in Japan to become the new wXw Unified World Wrestling Champion.


Well this sucks. Knew Daiskue was dropping the title soon but I wish it was to almost anyone other then Walter.


----------



## topper1

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> Big van Walter defeated Daisuke Sekimoto in Japan to become the new wXw Unified World Wrestling Champion.


Awful choice for champ :cussin:


----------



## Bubz

This thread goes so off topic recently lol.

Anyway....*_*DAVEYNTENSITY~!*_ rules!!!!

(* Credit to Tarfu)


----------



## McQueen

No it really doesn't.


----------



## FITZ

I'm glad Gage only got 5 years. I was thinking he would end up with a lot worse. If his time since his arrest counts (no idea if he made bail) he's already 5 months or so into his sentence and with good behavior he could be out in less than 3 more years if he's lucky. Seems like a fitting punishment really. Paying the teller $150 in compensation seems really unnecessary though.


----------



## The Gargano

gage will be out sooner rather than later since the prison systems are so over crowded most inmates just serve about 1/3 of their time if that


----------



## AdrianG4

Good grief, now there's Davey Richards hate ?

Is there a reason why or is it because we're on an internet message board, where acting a retard is part of an unofficial, invisible contracted agreement ?


----------



## jawbreaker

It's because lots of us don't enjoy his matches.


----------



## FITZ

I love his matches but he certainly has his flaws as a wrestler. Looking back on his matches I can see why people hate him but when I watch them I just enjoy myself too much to care about all his flaws.


----------



## antoniomare007

I enjoy most of his matches, not to the level of most people though. But just like guys like KENTA, once in a while I'm amazed by the quality of his matches despite having evident flaws.

I joke about his style because I don't buy his DAVEYNTENSITY side gimmick at all (i actually find it hilarious) and because is so much fun reading the reaction of people who see Davey as this guy who can do no wrong.


----------



## LariatSavage

IWA-MS: Chris Candido Strong Style Comedy Match for the Tex Arkana TV Title: Larry Sweeney(C) v Colt Cabana v Delirious (*****): Larry Sweeney getting caught with multiple objects on his person pre-match was hilarious. Colt stealing Delirious' gimmick, and driving him nuts was classic. Sweeney strutting around the other two wrestling was great. This is by far the funniest I've seen Delirious. I can't believe they did a "Pit-Stop" spot. The towel spot was disgusting, especially the way Delirious played it. The funniest part is probably the 10 rapid succession title changes! Sweeney escapes with the belt in the end, which is the only way it could end. Possibly the best comedy match I've ever seen.


----------



## smitlick

My ROH DVD Grab Bag arrived yesterday. In it were the following

- I (Star of David) Colt T-Shirt
- ROH - Survival of the Fittest 2005
- ROH - Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
- Highspots - Shoot with Petey Williams
- TNA - No Surrender 2009
- FIP - In Full Force


----------



## seancarleton77

LariatSavage said:


> IWA-MS: Chris Candido Strong Style Comedy Match for the Tex Arkana TV Title: Larry Sweeney(C) v Colt Cabana v Delirious (*****): Larry Sweeney getting caught with multiple objects on his person pre-match was hilarious. Colt stealing Delirious' gimmick, and driving him nuts was classic. Sweeney strutting around the other two wrestling was great. This is by far the funniest I've seen Delirious. I can't believe they did a "Pit-Stop" spot. The towel spot was disgusting, especially the way Delirious played it. The funniest part is probably the 10 rapid succession title changes! Sweeney escapes with the belt in the end, which is the only way it could end. Possibly the best comedy match I've ever seen.


Please point me in the direction of this comedic masterpiece. Help me Obi-Wan Kenobi, you're my only hope.


----------



## jawbreaker

seancarleton77 said:


> Please point me in the direction of this comedic masterpiece. Help me Obi-Wan Kenobi, you're my only hope.


this.


----------



## antoniomare007

X-Static posted it in the indy media section a while ago.



edit: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-...olt-cabana-vs-delirious-vs-larry-sweeney.html there


----------



## Platt

Love that match so much.


----------



## Shock

Tickets are now on sale for EVOLVE 9 on July 26th.


----------



## McQueen

antoniomare007 said:


> I enjoy most of his matches, not to the level of most people though. But just like guys like KENTA, once in a while I'm amazed by the quality of his matches despite having evident flaws.
> 
> I joke about his style because I don't buy his DAVEYNTENSITY side gimmick at all (i actually find it hilarious) and because is so much fun reading the reaction of people who see Davey as this guy who can do no wrong.


Pretty much this. The guy is capable of having some really entertaining matches but for the most part the way he plays his "Fighting Spirit" bullshit bothers the hell out of me.


----------



## Corey

*TAKE 25% OFF DVD’S AND APPAREL- 2 DAYS SALE*

*To redeem your 25% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:*
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
2. Enter the coupon code: *may25* into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

* This offer is not valid on live event tickets

Sale ends Thursday, May 5th at 11 AM EST. Shipping costs can not be discounted. Not valid on any previously placed orders.

*NEW/UPCOMING DVD RELEASES:*
- Manhattan Mayhem IV- New York, NY 3/19/11 (DVD-Preorder)
- Defy or Deny- Plymouth, MA 3/18/11 (DVD-Preorder)
- ROH on HDNet Vol. 7 (DVD- Preorder)
- 9th Anniversary Show- Chicago Ridge, IL 2/26/11 (DVD)
- World’s Greatest- Dayton, OH 2/25/11 (DVD)
- SoCal Showdown II- Los Angeles, VA 1/28/11 (DVD)
- SHIMMER Vol. 36 (DVD)
- SHIMMER Vol. 35 (DVD)
- CZW “Best of the Best X”- Philadelphia, PA (Double DVD-R Set)
- Guest Booker with Al Snow (DVD-R)
- Timeline: The History of WWE- 1995 Greg Valentine (DVD-R)
- TNA Mick Foley- Hardcore Legend (DVD)

To order these titles or to check out all of the latest merchandise available in the ROH Online Store click HERE!


----------



## ECW fan

I took advantage of the sale and pre-ordered Manhattan Mayhem IV.


----------



## Lost10

I'm planning on doing the same tomorrow ^^. BTW, here's a preview video for *PWG Card Subject to Change 3*:


----------



## jawbreaker

Why is PWG better than every other promotion?


----------



## McQueen

Its about the only promotion I even enjoy watching anymore.


----------



## Rickey

ROH said they're announcing the Supercard of Honor VI main event tomorrow? Any guesses/ideas/hopefuls?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Rickey said:


> ROH said they're announcing the Supercard of Honor VI main event tomorrow? Any guesses/ideas/hopefuls?


Strong's title rematch?


----------



## FITZ

If they can have the first Strong/Edwards match shipped out in the next few days I think it would be a good idea to go with that. I just don't like the idea of having a rematch in Chicago when nobody in Chicago has seen the first match.


----------



## Rickey

Forgot he didn't get his rematch yet, he's also not booked for Canada. Hmm suprise attack in the works?


----------



## Shock




----------



## SHIRLEY

Shock said:


>


Why is Taz sitting with Chris Hero?


----------



## seancarleton77

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Why is Taz sitting with Chris Hero?


Don't you disrespect Claudio! Taz is about 3 feet shorter, and had half the talent Castagnoli has, plus Claudio speaks much better English than Taz.


----------



## SHIRLEY

seancarleton77 said:


> Don't you disrespect Claudio! Taz is about 3 feet shorter, and had half the talent Castagnoli has, plus Claudio speaks much better English than Taz.


See my sig but...yeah...Claudio is a beast.


----------



## seancarleton77

I was a huge Taz fan as a kid, he was more bad ass than Austin to me, just not as cool or intelligent as Austin. I'm guessing Taz hurt a lot of people, he didn't exactly play around in the ring. By the way Morishima should be booked almost exactly like Taz was.


----------



## Shock

SCOH main event revealed...



> ROH officials have finalized the paperwork on the ROH World Title Match for “Supercard of Honor VI” taking place on May 21st in Chicago Ridge at The Frontier Fieldhouse. And the lucky man who will get his opportunity to put his name in the history books is former ROH World Champion Roderick Strong!
> 
> Strong held the belt from September 11, 2010 when he beat Tyler Black at “Glory by Honor IX” until March 19, 2011 when Eddie Edwards beat him at “Manhattan Mayhem IV” (now available for pre-order http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=519). Now he will have his opportunity to become only the second man to hold the ROH World Title twice when he challenges the winner of the Edwards/Chris Hero bout taking place this weekend at “ROH Revolution: Canada”. Strong is very familiar with both men but it’s a safe bet that the former champ would prefer to challenge the man who beat him for the belt.
> 
> “I really don’t care who I have to beat to get back my belt!” said Strong, “I’m just glad that Ring of Honor did what was right for once and finally gave me my rematch. Of course I’d rather take Eddie and show him just how lucky he got in New York, but I’d be just as happy beating Hero to a pulp. Who ever comes out of this weekend as the champion is going to have to deal with me and they’ll find out first hand that the truth…hurts.”
> 
> May 21st, “Supercard of Honor IV” in Chicago Ridge, IL; the ROH World Title will be on the line as Roderick Strong challenges either Chris Hero or Eddie Edwards! Tickets are available now: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=201!


----------



## Chismo

Finally!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Unless they plan on having THE match of the year, that cannot be THE main event.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah I'd struggle to get massively excited about an Edwards title match outside of NYC unless it's against some huge who can compliment his underdog character like a Hero or a Castagnoli.*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Edwards vs. Claudio for NYC would be brilliant.


----------



## Corey

Which Straight Shootin Series dvds would you guys recommend out of these:

Paul Ellering
Ken Patera
Marc Mero
Brad Armstrong
Mike Rotunda
Butch Reed
Mr. Fuji
One Man Gang
Ron Killings
The Fantastics
Skandar Akbar


----------



## antoniomare007

Samoa Joe & CM Punk a.k.a the greatest shoot interview of all time.


----------



## Corey

That's not available... let me edit my post.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Which Straight Shootin Series dvds would you guys recommend from the ones that are in the ROH store? I have Percy Pringle Vol. 2.


*Ellering*
Pringle 1
Rotundo

Marc Mero is a funny guy and had good chemistry with Gabe (Jews) but if you're not a mark for him then...I dunno.

This is all you need to see of the Ken Patera shoot: www.dailymotion.com/video/k29CqXpAF6GYPQ1F6hD . Skip to 9:30.


----------



## Corey

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> *Ellering*
> Pringle 1
> Rotundo
> 
> Marc Mero is a funny guy and had good chemistry with Gabe (Jews) but if you're not a mark for him then...I dunno.
> 
> This is all you need to see of the Ken Patera shoot: www.dailymotion.com/video/k29CqXpAF6GYPQ1F6hD . Skip to 9:30.


Hahaha. Shit was funny. Thanks man. I'm debating between Ellering and Rotundo.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Jim Mitchell should be yours yesterday.


----------



## TelkEvolon

antoniomare007 said:


> Samoa Joe & CM Punk a.k.a the greatest shoot interview of all time.


Agree. Great stuff.

Go out and buy it off Ebay for $1000 and it will be money well spent.


----------



## Emperor DC

Everytime I see El Generico, I become more and more convinced he was sent by god as the single greatest babyface that the Indy's has ever seen. 

Not to mention I love the theme song, especially when it builds to one last OLE~!


----------



## TelkEvolon

Emperor DC said:


> Everytime I see El Generico, I become more and more convinced he was sent by god as the single greatest babyface that the Indy's has ever seen.
> 
> Not to mention I love the theme song, especially when it builds to one last OLE~!


Yeah, He has got to be one of the most universaly liked wrestlers ever in the indy scene.


----------



## FITZ

It is literally impossible to boo El Generico


----------



## seancarleton77

I agree. Generico for PWG Champion, within 2011.


----------



## Corey

Just made an ROH order before the sale ends.

Defy or Deny
Manhattan Mayhem IV
Straight Shootin with Paul Ellering


----------



## antoniomare007

edit: wrong thread


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

seancarleton77 said:


> I agree. Generico for PWG Champion, within 2011.


If the talent pool wasn't so deep in Ring of Honor, I'd say he should be Champion there as well (especially if Richards takes the title in June).

As far as guys who haven't won the belt in RoH, I think there's four that deserve it:
1. Davey Richards
2. Chris Hero
3. Claudio Castagnoli
4. El Generico

The sad part is that all of these reigns would be spread out over 2 - 3 years meaning that some new guys might leapfrog Generico (I'm looking at you Cole + O'Reilly, maybe Kenny King).


----------



## Rickey

^That's why I see him getting that TV title run in the near future.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - The Big Bang!*

Phil Shatter vs. Zack Salvation - *1/2
_Well that was a little surprise, Phil Shatter is TNA's Gunner._

*Pick 6 Series*
Kenny King(5) vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4
_They could actually top this in Toronto this weekend..._

*Butcher's Rules*
Erick Stevens vs. Necro Butcher - *3/4
_Not rated very high, but a fun match. Felt a lot like an old school ECW brawl._

Rhett Titus vs. Cassandro El Exotico - **1/4
_For those of you who've never seen Cassandro, you're in for a big surprise like I was. Another fun match that kept the show flowing well._

Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico - ***
_Incredible feud and storyline advancement to go along with the pretty good match._

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Briscoes(c) vs. The Kings of Wrestling - ****1/2
_I clearly knew who won this match but I was still on the edge of my seat marking out like a motherfucker throughout the last several minutes. That's how awesome this match is._

*ROH World Championship - Elimination Match*
Tyler Black(c) vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4
_The ending portion with Kenny King was a bit of a fail but everything else was pretty awesome._

*Overall: 8.5/10*
_Really great show. Crowd was red hot all night, very fun undercard, great storyline advancement, and the double main event is a must see. I'm not bothering to watch that bonus match though._​


----------



## The REAL MP

Cassandro is AWESOME. And his episode of the Art of Wrestling is my favorite of that podcast.

I loved how they gave him the perfect opponent for that match.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Are you aware that Cassandro broke his leg half way through that match?


----------



## The REAL MP

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Are you aware that Cassandro broke his leg half way through that match?


Are you asking me? Yes I am, on the moonsault to the floor. Sucked that they had to improvise the finish, but the character interactions were still a ton of fun.


----------



## smitlick

Finished Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda. Its pretty good. Nothing special but not bad either.


----------



## LariatSavage

smitlick said:


> Finished Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda. Its pretty good. Nothing special but not bad either.


Did he tell the story about the time he went skinny dipping, and got his cock caught in a fence? (From the Road Warrior Animal book)


----------



## smitlick

No sadly


----------



## kwjr86

Not sure if it's been posted yet but DDT 4 is in stock now:

http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/2011/dvd0120.html


----------



## Platt

Dammit just ordered from Highspots Yesterday.


----------



## smitlick

Just finished Highspots Shoot with Petey Williams. It isnt bad but unless you like TNA its not worth picking up.


----------



## seabs

*ROH ~ Best Of 2010 (19 Discs)*


Spoiler: Matchlsiting



Disc 1
Austin Aries vs Jushin Liger - ROH SoCal Showdown
American Wolves & Kings Of Wrestling vs Young Bucks & Briscoes - ROH SoCal Showdown
Roderick Strong vs Brian Kendrick - ROH 8th Anniversary Show
Davey Richards vs El Generico - ROH 8th Anniversary Show
Tyler Black vs Austin Aries - ROH World Championship - ROH 8th Anniversary Show

Disc 2
Roderick Strong vs Kenny Omega - ROH Gold Rush
Briscoes & Tyler Black vs American Wolves & Tyler Black - ROH Gold Rush
Kevin Steen vs Player Dos - ROH Epic Encounter III
El Generico vs Chris Hero - ROH Epic Encounter III
Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega - ROH Epic Encounter III

Disc 3
Kevin Steen vs Kenny Omega - ROH From The Ashes
Briscoes vs American Wolves - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH From The Ashes
Steve Corino vs Jerry Lynn - Hardcore Match - ROH Phoenix Rising
El Generico & Colt Cabana vs American Wolves - ROH Phoenix Rising
Davey Richards vs Kenny King - ROH The Big Bang

Disc 4
Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes - ROH World Tag Team Championship - ROH The Big Bang
Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries - ROH World Championship - ROH The Big Bang
American Wolves vs Dark City Fight Club - ROH Pick Your Poison
El Generico vs Roderick Strong - ROH Pick Your Poison

Disc 5
Tyler Black vs Kenny King - ROH World Championship - ROH Pick Your Poison
Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong - ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II
Tyler Black vs Chris Hero - ROH World Championship - ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana - Street Fight - ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II
Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens - ROH Civil Warfare

Disc 6
Christopher Daniels vs Kevin Steen - ROH Civil Warfare
Sara Del Ray vs Amazing Kong - ROH Supercard Of Honor V
Christopher Daniels vs Eddie Edwards - ROH Supercard of Honor V
Kevin Steen vs Colt Cabana - 34th Street Death Match - ROH Supercard of Honor V
Kings Of Wrestling vs Motor City Machine Guns - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Supercard of Honor V
Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong - ROH World Championship - ROH Supercard of Honor V

Disc 7
Tyler Black vs Steve Corino - ROH Buffalo Stampede II
Kevin Steen vs El Generico - ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII
Christopher Daniels vs Kenny Omega - ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII
Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes - No DQ - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII
Tyler Black vs Davey Richards - ROH World Championship - ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII

Disc 8
Tyler Black vs Claudio Castagnoli - ROH Bluegrass Brawl
American Wolves vs Briscoes - ROH Bluegrass Brawl
American Wolves vs Young Bucks - ROH Hate Chapter II
El Generico vs Kevin Steen - ROH Hate Chapter II
Kings Of Wrestling & Sara Del Ray vs Briscoes & Amazing Kong - ROH Hate Chapter II

Disc 9
Briscoes vs House Of Truth - ROH Salvation
Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong - ROH Salvation
American Wolves vs Colt Cabana & El Generico - ROH Salvation
Kings Of Wrestling vs Young Bucks - ROH Salvation
Tyler Black vs Kevin Steen - ROH World Championship - ROH Salvation
Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen - ROH Champions Challenge

Disc 10
Tyler Black vs Eddie Edwards - ROH Champions Challenge
Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes vs Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Dark City Fight Club - Ultimate Endurance - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Tag Wars 2010
Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Tag Wars 2010
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana - Double Chain Match - ROH Glory By Honor IX

Disc 11
Kings Of Wrestling vs Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas - ROH Glory By Honor IX
Roderick Strong vs Tyler Black - ROH World Championship - ROH Glory By Honor IX
Kyle O'Reilly vs Austin Aries - ROH Fade To Black
Kings Of Wrestling vs El Generico & Colt Cabana - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Fade To Black
Tyler Black vs Christopher Daniels - ROH Fade To Black

Disc 12
Kings Of Wrestling vs Davey Richards & Christopher Daniels - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Allied Forces
Homicide vs Kevin Steen - ROH Richards vs Daniels
Colt Cabana vs Steve Corino - I Quit Match - ROH Richards vs Daniels
Davey Richards vs Christopher Daniels - ROH Richards vs Daniels

Disc 13
Eddie Edwards vs Chris Hero - ROH Survival Of The Fittest 2010
Christopher Daniels & Briscoes vs Roderick Strong, Michael Elgin & Zach Gowen - ROH Survival Of The Fittest 2010
Eddie Edwards vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Kenny King vs Rhett Titus vs Adam Cole vs Kevin Steen - Survival Of The Fittest Match - ROH Survival Of The Fittest 2010
All Night Express vs El Generico & Colt Cabana - ROH Fate Of An Angel II
Kings Of Wrestling vs Kevin Steen & Steve Corino - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Fate Of An Angel II

Disc 14
Roderick Strong vs Christopher Daniels - ROH World Championship - ROH Fate Of An Angel II
TJP vs Kyle O'Reilly - ROH Tag Title Classic II
Kings Of Wrestling vs American Wolves - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Tag Title Classic II
All Night Express vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly - ROH Final Battle 2010

Disc 15
Kings Of Wrestling & Shane Hagadorn vs Briscoes & Papa Briscoe - ROH Final Battle 2011
Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards - ROH World Championship - ROH Final Battle 2011
El Generico vs Kevin Steen - Fight Without Honor - ROH Final Battle 2011

Disc 16
Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards - ROH on HDNet 04.01.2010
Kenny Omega vs Chris Hero - ROH on HDNet 11.01.2010
American Wolves vs Young Bucks - ROH on HDNet 08.02.2010
Briscoes vs Young Bucks - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH on HDNet 15.02.2010
American Wolves vs Dark City Fight Club - ROH on HDNet 01.03.2010
Tyler Black & Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries & Kenny King - ROH on HDNet 01.03.2010
Kenny King vs El Generico - ROH on HDNet 08.03.2010

Disc 17
Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen - ROH on HDNet 12.04.2010
Davey Richards vs Kenny King - ROH on HDNet 19.04.2010
Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards - ROH TV Championship - ROH on HDNet 26.04.2010
Tyler Black vs El Generico - ROH on HDNet 28.06.2010
American Wolves vs Roderick Strong & Christopher Daniels - ROH on HDNet 05.07.2010
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana - Anything Goes Match - ROH on HDNet 19.07.2010

Disc 18
Roderick Strong vs Christopher Daniels - ROH on HDNet 26.07.2010
Tyler Black vs Christopher Daniels - ROH on HDNet 09.08.2010
Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards - ROH on HDNet 16.08.2010
Kings Of Wrestling vs Colt Cabana & El Generico - ROH on HDNet 30.08.2010
American Wolves vs Super Smash Brothers - ROH on HDNet 13.09.2010
Roderick Strong & House Of Truth vs Christopher Daniels & Briscoes - ROH on HDNet 27.09.2010
Eddie Edwards vs Kenny King - ROH TV Championship - ROH on HDNet 04.10.2010

Disc 19
Davey Richards vs El Generico - ROH on HDNet 04.10.2010
Tyler Black vs Davey Richards - ROH on HDNet 18.10.2010
Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH on HDNet 25.10.2010
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana - Steel Cage Match - ROH on HDNet 01.11.2010
Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries - ROH on HDNet 13.12.2010



*£38, free postage in the UK, extra postage charge for international shipping. PM me if anyone is interested. 

*


----------



## Tarfu

Anyone have the WRD bonus footage uploaded in decent quality? I got the standard edition from ROH, so shouldn't be too big of a crime to ask this. Really enjoyed it, and I want moar dammit!


----------



## SHIRLEY

The REAL MP said:


> Are you asking me? Yes I am, on the moonsault to the floor. Sucked that they had to improvise the finish, but the character interactions were still a ton of fun.


Nah, I wasn't. We posted at the same time. I was just adding fuel to the "Cassandro is awesome" fire.


----------



## Legend

Thank god DDT4 is finally shipping.


----------



## smitlick

*FIP - In Full Force*

1. Jay Fury vs Steve Madison
*

2. Antonio Banks vs Phil Davis
*

3. Samoa Joe vs Evan Starsmore
Squash

4. Samoa Joe vs Rainman
*3/4

5. Jared Steel vs Vordell Walker
**

6. Don Juan vs Tony Mamaluke
**

*7. FIP World Tag Title Number 1 Contender Match*
CM Punk & Azrieal vs Roderick Strong & Jerrelle Clark
**3/4

8. Fast Eddie Vegas vs Sal Rinauro
**3/4

*9. FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Homicide vs Colt Cabana
**3/4​
Also just listed some DVDs on Ebay if anyones interested
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170637841131

Includes wXw, CZW, FIP & Shoots.


----------



## Tombstonetellsall

Tombstone Tells All episode 2
Round Robin Challage review
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfUi86ajbRY


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Survival of the Fittest 2005*

1. Jay Lethal vs Sal Rinauro
**3/4

2. Colt Cabana vs Ricky Reyes
*1/2

3. Jerrelle Clark vs Roderick Strong
***

4. Austin Aries vs Jimmy Rave
**1/2

5. Milano Collection AT vs Samoa Joe
***

6. Christopher Daniels vs James Gibson
***1/2

*7. ROH Pure Title Match* 
Nigel McGuiness vs BJ Whitmer
**1/2

*8. Survival of the Fittest*
Jay Lethal vs Colt Cabana vs Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels
***3/4​


----------



## jawbreaker

Watching that show right now. Was expecting nothing from Strong/Clark, have been very very pleasantly surprised so far. Clark bumps like a fucking champ and chubby Roddy was the greatest.


----------



## smitlick

Agreed. Clark & Roddy worked really well. I've seen a few Clark matches from FIP and hes been very up and down so it was surprising to see how well he and roddy worked out.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, I haven't seen anything else from Clark that I really liked, but Roddy killing him was so much fun.


----------



## smitlick

Not really interested to much in this but may get it from my tape trader
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akyyNtjpEkc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## seabs

*Jerrelle Clark had a big future in ROH at one point and then he got really fat out of nowhere. Didn't think he was much outside of some (actually not all that) flashy moves.*


----------



## jawbreaker

He was in that 8-man where it was the disbanding Gen Next against the "new" Gen Next, right? Him and Richards and Irish Airborne?


----------



## seabs

*Yeah. Watched it last year and it was funny watching them guys as Generation Now and thinking about where they are now. Speaking of Irish Airbourne, Richards hinted at a return Wolves/Airbourne match in ROH. Davey speaking out of his ass just to get a reaction as usual.*


----------



## KingKicks

*The Best of CM Punk*

*FIP Emergence Night 1*
CM Punk vs. Vordell Walker *¾**
*
FIP Emergence Night 2*
CM Punk vs. Justin Credible ***
CM Punk vs. Rainman ***
CM Punk vs. Homicide ***¼*
*
FIP Fallout Night 1
No Disqualification Match*
CM Punk vs. Dan Maff *¾**
*
FIP Fallout Night 2
Falls Count Anywhere for the FIP Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk vs. Homicide *****
_"YOU'RE A WHORE!" :lmao_

*FIP Florida Rumble*
CM Punk vs. James Gibson ***½*
*
Bonus
*
*ROH The Future Is Now*
CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong ******

*ROH Reborn Stage 1*
CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson ****¾*

*Pretty poor DVD outside of the Falls Count Anywhere match and the two bonus ROH matches. It was pretty fun watching Strong/Punk for the first time in a good few years as I remember it being the match where I really started to become a fan of Strong's*​


----------



## MB.

Ahh, Ive decided to purchase every single roh dvd as they come out, I figure there is no better way of getting back into it. Well, I'm starting with Manhattan Mayhem 4.

Is it worth it to get the HD net videos.


----------



## TelkEvolon

MB said:


> Is it worth it to get the HD net videos.


The best of HDNet sets?

Hell yes, great sets pakced with great matches.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - Best Of The Best X*


Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. Akuma vs. Jonathan Gresham - **

Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Johnny Gargano - ***

Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Brandon Gaston vs. Chuck Taylor - ***1/4

Sami Callihan vs. Jake Crist vs. AR Fox - **1/2

*CZW World Heavyweight/World Tag Team Titles Are On the Line*
Devon Moore & The Briscoe Bros. vs. Robert Anthony & Philly’s Most Wanted - **1/2

Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ***1/2

Sami Callihan vs. Daisuke Sekimoto - ***1/4

*CZW UltraViolent Underground Title - Ragnarok 'n Roll Glass Crush Death Match*
Danny Havoc vs. Jun Kasai - ***1/4

Sami Callihan vs. Adam Cole - **3/4

_
Easily the best show of the year for CZW. Nothing mind-blowing but there's nothing utterly terrible outside of the stip for the six-man and the post-finals promo by DJ Hyde that went on and on and on and on. Don't know how much this will help CZW for the future considering half the wrestlers on the show aren't regulars._



*JAPW - WildCard 5*

Heavy Hitters (Monsta Mac & Havoc) vs. The Osirian Portal - **

Don Juan vs. Sexxxy Eddy - DUD

*#1 Contender - JAPW NJ State Title*
Eddie Kingston vs. Dan Maff vs. Kevin Steen vs. Archadia - *3/4

Homicide vs. Jay Briscoe - **1/4

*JAPW NJ State Title*
Bandido Jr. vs. B-Boy - ***

*JAPW Tag Team Titles*
DNA (Dixie & Azriel) vs. The Best Around (TJ Cannon & Bruce Maxwell) vs. Garden State Gods (Corvis Fear & Myke Quest) - **3/4

*JAPW Light Heavyweight Title - Elimination Match*
Amazing Red vs. Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Louis Lyndon - ***1/4

Necro Butcher vs. Hernandez - **1/4
​


----------



## Corey

*ROH - The Bluegrass Brawl*

Beef Wellington vs. Paredyse - 3/4*

*OVW Southern Tag Team Championship*
The Elite(c) vs. Sucio & Fang - **1/2
_Call me crazy, but I really enjoyed this. If it had gone longer with a clean finish it could've been great._

Sara Del Ray vs. Daizee Haze - **
_It's gotten to the point where I just don't wanna see Daizee wrestle because of how disgusting she looks. But I didn't think this match was as horrible as a lot of others have, and idk why that is. Thought the finish looked pretty cool as well actually._

Delirious vs. Mike Mondo - **1/2

*Pick 6 Series*
Chris Hero(4) vs. Colt Cabana - **1/2
_This was pretty good, but unfortunately the whole match was Cabana's 37 different pin variations and Hero's elbows. Oh, and Hero was ridiculously over in Louisville. Probably more than anyone else on the card._

Austin Aries & The All Night Express vs. Roderick Strong & The House of Truth - **1/2
_This was a bit sloppy and a tad short, but it had its highlights._

Tyler Black vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****
_A pretty underrated match if you ask me. If these two ever had a title match it would've been super epic. But this was great anyway so that's alright. How many of you guys have actually seen this?_

The Briscoes vs. The American Wolves - ****
_After seeing this, I have to say Eddie/Jay for the World Title has to happen. Their exchanges in this were fucking intense. Great main event, and didn't feel like 25 minutes._

*Overall: 7.25/10*
_A fantastic double main event, but nothing on the undercard stood out. Eveything was solid, but nothing memorable. Thankfully, the two bonus matches make up for that. Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson for the Pure Title and Austin Aries vs. Spanky for the World Title from the New Frontiers show. Both ***1/2+_​


----------



## SHIRLEY

Re-watched 'A New Level' today and yesterday. The added nostalgia value and the Hammerstein factor make it an even more awesome show now, than it was back then. The whole thing really felt like a historical moment. It was capped off by an emotional Jimmy Bower coming into the commentary booth, at the end.

I was surprised to see that it's still available on ROHStore. I got mine off eBay, what seems like a million years ago.


----------



## KingKicks

Jack Evans 187 said:


> _It's gotten to the point where I just don't wanna see Daizee wrestle because of how disgusting she looks. _


_

When I saw her in Atlanta, I couldn't actually believe how terrible her body looks in person. Really disgusting._


----------



## jawbreaker

Does she have an eating disorder of some kind or something?


----------



## Platt

> RING OF HONOR'S BIGGEST SALE OF 2011
> 
> 45% OFF ALL IN STOCK DVD'S
> 
> Don’t miss our biggest DVD sale of 2011 exclusively at ROHWrestling.com. Save 45% Off all in stock DVD's in the ROH Online Store until Wednesday morning. NO DISCOUNT CODE IS NEEDED. Prices have already been marked down from their original list price. This offer is valid on all in stock DVD’s at www.rohstore.com.
> 
> Sale ends Wednesday, May 11th at 9 AM EST. Offer valid while supplies last. Shipping costs can not be discounted. Not valid on any previously placed orders. No adjustments to previously placed orders. Preorder items are NOT included in this offer.


Always the way pre-order stuff in a 25% off sale they throw a 45% off sale at you.


----------



## Dug2356

Decent Sale. Just Ordered 2 CZW Dvds. My First Ones Ever


----------



## Pablo Escobar

I just got Final Battle 2010, So Cal Showdown II, and ROH on HDNET Vol 5 and 6, which brings me up to speed with all the DVD's.


----------



## Rickey

Claudio/Danielson-Northern Navigation...loved it.


----------



## smitlick

Annoying that ROH removed the preorders from the site altogether. Wanted to add them in with my order but obviously can't now. Will still pick some stuff up.


----------



## Shock

Aw man, Better Than Our Best is sold out. 

Ah well. Will definitely pick a couple up.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Dammit ROH, I was planning on waiting till Black Friday. If only the Atlanta shows were available for at least preorder.



Shock said:


> Aw man, Better Than Our Best is sold out.


http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=15601


----------



## TelkEvolon

Damn, I'm gonna have to spend of money.

45% is too good to pass up.


----------



## Shock

superdupersonic said:


> http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=15601


Didn't think to look on Highspots.

Thanks


----------



## MB.

I ordered this morning. WTF!


----------



## Shock

MB said:


> I ordered this morning. WTF!


That's very bad luck.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

MB said:


> I ordered this morning. WTF!


ROH might be nice enough to cancel/modify the order, so just e-mail them about it.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Tag Title Classic II*

1. Kenny King vs Adam Cole
**1/2

2. Mike Bennett vs Colt Cabana
**1/2

3. Andy Ridge vs Christopher Daniels
**3/4

4. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs The Briscoe Brothers
**3/4
Is Jake Manning a camera man?

*5. Four Corner Survival*
Rhett Titus vs Grizzly Redwood vs El Generico vs Ricky Reyes
**1/2

6. TJ Perkins vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/4

7. Sonjay Dutt vs Roderick Strong
***

*8. ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs The Kings of Wrestling
****1/4​


----------



## Tarfu

Shock said:


> Aw man, Better Than Our Best is sold out.
> 
> Ah well. Will definitely pick a couple up.


Surprising it took this long to sell out, considering how universally loved the show is. Glad I own it.


----------



## Shock

I'm gonna pick it up from Highspots. Considering buying GBH IX and Salvation or SoCal Showdown II from ROHstore. Either way, I'm definitely taking advantage of this offer.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Ring of Honor has promised a revolution when they head up north, just seven days after MMA was revolutionized in Toronto in front of 55,000 fans. Although the arena will be smaller, the warriors in the ring a little less famous and the fans a tad more cynical, a quiet uprising could take place in the bowels of Canada’s most famous city. Over the past few years, the Philadelphia-born promotion has evolved and progressed into something of an internet phenomenon in the lexicon of wrestling fans, emerging as a true alternative to the sports-entertainment on TV. As Ring of Honor heads towards their biggest show in company history in June, their revolution for pro wrestling (ironically) is not to change what they’ve been doing but to continue bringing the best pro wrestling in the world to cities across the globe, converting new fans and inspiring old ones. With a promising card that includes two Championship matches among a wealthy amount of other promising match ups, can Ring of Honor keep their promise?

For comparisons sake, I gave Fate of an Angel II (somewhat controversially) a 56/100 and Death Before Dishonor VIII a 98/100. So, there’s the spectrum. The intro was written before the event and any errors or changes in the card will be reflected in the body of the review. Please do not personally attack each other in my review threads as some have been locked as a result. Thanks.

Format: Easy star ratings, breakdown of what I hated, liked and loved as well as a final show rating out of 100.

Rock & Roll.

-Kyle O'Reilly vs. Claudio Castagnoli (***1/4)
-Steve Corino vs. Mike Bennett (**1/4)
-Double Danger Scramble: Tomasso Ciampa vs. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Andy Ridge vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Rhett Titus (***1/2+)
-Davey Richards vs. Kenny King (***1/2)

Intermission

-Colt Cabana vs. Delirious (N/R)
-El Generico vs. Christopher Daniels (***3/4)
-Ring of Honor World Tag Team Championships: Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin (c) vs. The Briscoes (***1/2)
-Ring of Honor World Championship: Eddie Edwards (c) vs. Chris Hero (**** - ****1/4)

*What I hated:*
-No return date. I don't know how RoH can't set a date for their 2nd biggest market. Let's hope it's a venue problem and not one that runs deeper.

*What I disliked:*
-The crowd. There seemed to be more people concerned with standing out than enjoying the wrestling. The "list" guys in the main-event were especially annoying. They were eerily quiet for some matches (such as Davey/King, too).

*What was meh:*
-Ring of Honor World Tag Team Championships: Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin (c) vs. The Briscoes (***1/2)

I wasn't the biggest fan of their match in Chicago but I have to say that this one fell short of that bout. For their 1st Championship match, I thought Haas & Benjamin would've tried for an epic but the match ended just as it was picking up steam. The ending left a lot to be desired as the ANX distracted the Briscoes allowing WGTT to retain.

*What I liked:*
-Kyle O'Reilly vs. Claudio Castagnoli (***1/4)
This was a good opener with the classic story of speed vs. power. O'Reilly was crisp in his leg shots and Claudio worked the crowd for a good opener. I would've liked to have seen this go a bit longer for O'Reilly to truly break out but I was satisfied with both performances.

-Steve Corino vs. Mike Bennett (**1/4)
You're as surprised as I am. Corino did a great pre-match promo explaining his absence and foreshadowing the return of Kevin Steen. As for the match, Corino had the crowd in his hands and they did the best that they could given both competitors styles. I was surprised at the length of this (16-17 mins? Around the same time as the tag title match) but the partisan crowd loved it.

-Double Danger Scramble: Tomasso Ciampa vs. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Andy Ridge vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Rhett Titus (***1/2+)
This exceeded my expectations greatly. Although the rules of the match are slightly convoluted, (guys were tagging to get out, jumping to the ring floor to get out) and the action resembled any multi-man match at the end with wrestlers coming in to break up pins, this was good for a few wrestlers. Titus and Ciampa showed off their prowess by getting pins while Cole delivered the spot of the night with a super Canadian destroyer on Elgin (!). Speaking of Elgin, he was absolutely on fire tonight, dominating the match with power but also showing great agility for a big man. My rating might be a tad conservative for such a fun bout.

-Davey Richards vs. Kenny King (***1/2)
These two had a very physical match with great counters and exciting action for close to twenty minutes. However, this one had two glaring problems. Despite Richards working on Kenny's leg the majority of the match, he showed virtually NO signs of it and even nipped up after being in an ankle lock for a long period of time. The second was the horrible ending. Kenny King was on the top rope and Davey went to run the turnbuckles to deliver a german suplex but he slipped on the bottom turnbuckle, nearly fell to the ground and King just kind of fell off in a very sloppy spot. Richards then went immediately to the ankle lock (which Kenny tapped out to) and promptly left the ring without acknowledging the fans.

-Bravados Promo
The oblivious douchebag gimmick is fantastic. They were the biggest heels of the night (by far!) and cut a good promo about beating Cole + O'Reilly and their loss record. This lead to the young guns coming out and challenging the Bravados to a match. They politely declined due to their grandma not wanting them to wrestle in their sunday clothes. Awesome. Cole + O'Reilly eventually beat them down to a big ovation from the crowd.

*What I loved:*
-A Sweet & Sour Tribute (N/R)
Todd Sinclair doing Larry's signature strut while his music played was the highlight of the night. These two had a hilarious match with antics outweighing moves about 8:1. The crowd was extremely receptive and positive with "Sweet & Sour" chants ringing throughout the building. Absolutely awesome.

-El Generico vs. Christopher Daniels (***3/4)
El Generico is the best "good guy" in all of wrestling. He is universally loved, can muster up an unbelievable amount of sympathy and has an exciting move set to boot. Daniels provided a good foil, embracing his new character while complimenting Generico's style in the ring. Elgin came out to destroy Generico but Corino made the save allowing the generic luchador to brainbuster Daniels for the win. A tense stand off followed as Generico didn't know whether to trust Corino. Just as he was leaving, the HoT showed their dominance by destroying Corino. No complaints here.

-Ring of Honor World Championship: Eddie Edwards (c) vs. Chris Hero (**** - ****1/4)
Chris Hero out in Sweet & Sour garb is simply tremendous. This bout was polarizing for the people I went with. I loved it as it started off slow before building to an exciting conclusion while my buddy thought it dragged. In any event, it went 35ish minutes with Hero targeting Edwards' arm and neck with Edwards zeroing in on Hero's back. These two went all over the ring, using the apron to deliver big moves and a ringside table to crash through. For a defense with very little suspense, Claudio's interference and subsequent Ricola Bomb had the crowd believing that Hero might escape Canada with the belt. I can see some taking issue with how many elbows Edwards kicked out of but I thought it demonstrated the toughness of our new Champion.

*Conclusion*
This is a hard one to grade. On the one hand, I didn't dislike any match on the card with the Double Danger Scramble and Bennett/Corino greatly surpassing my expectations. At the same time, Davey/King left a sour taste in my mouth and the tag team match was pretty underwhelming. Ring of Honor promised a revolution (to keep bringing the best pro wrestling to cities across the globe) and I'd say they accomplished their goal.

Recommended.
76/100.

Any questions or comments would be appreciated.
Thanks,
SxECanadianFanSxE.


----------



## seancarleton77

Chris Hero vs. Eddie Edwards was fucking epic to me. I see Edwards as the guy who you can feel for but also can be proud of to be your Champion. because he throws strikes like he has lead in his hand. This match was great!


----------



## FITZ

Is Toronto really ROH's second biggest market? I would have said Chicago


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Jim Cornette mentioned that it was the 2nd biggest market in a radio interview when promoting DBD8.

I believe it considering DBD7 drew 1200+ two nights in a row.
This show had considerably less people than the summer shows but I still think it's enough for 2nd place.


----------



## CM Skittle

Chicago is ROH's second biggest market, not Canada. I really hope there's no return date after reading reports from last night. Seriously yelling "Worst champ ever" at Eddie Edwards the whole match, the screaming midget, and someone shoving WKO'S 100 Best Wrestlers list in the wrestler's faces DURING matches????? Who the fuck prints out a list and shows it to a wrestler in the middle of a match? Seriously the Canadian crowds are even worse than New York when it comes to being obnoxious.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

CM Skittle said:


> Chicago is ROH's second biggest market, not Canada. I really hope there's no return date after reading reports from last night. Seriously yelling "Worst champ ever" at Eddie Edwards the whole match, the screaming midget, and someone shoving WKO'S 100 Best Wrestlers list in the wrestler's faces DURING matches????? Who the fuck prints out a list and shows it to a wrestler in the middle of a match? Seriously the Canadian crowds are even worse than New York when it comes to being obnoxious.


You know more than Jim Cornette?

Sorry dude but Chicago has been no. 3 for awhile.
No return date is quite ridiculous for such a big market for such petty things.


----------



## FITZ

sXsCanadianFansXs said:


> Jim Cornette mentioned that it was the 2nd biggest market in a radio interview when promoting DBD8.
> 
> I believe it considering DBD7 drew 1200+ two nights in a row.
> This show had considerably less people than the summer shows but I still think it's enough for 2nd place.


He was promoting a show in Toronto, he's going to make it sound like the most important city they run in to get more buys. He probably would have said number one if he could get away with it but everyone knows New York is their number one market. 



sXsCanadianFansXs said:


> You know more than Jim Cornette?
> 
> Sorry dude but Chicago has been no. 3 for awhile.
> No return date is quite ridiculous for such a big market for such petty things.


You have no idea what you've started. And I think you're wrong.


----------



## CM Skittle

sXsCanadianFansXs said:


> You know more than Jim Cornette?


Because it's not like Jim Cornette was just hyping the upcoming pay per view, nope. He's never known to do anything like that. *sarcasm* This isn't even an argument, just look at the attendance numbers and it's a FACT that Chicago is the 2nd biggest market for ROH.

And I don't think the crowd being obnoxious is a "petty" reason for not going back. Some guy shoving a printed out list of the best wrestler's is 100 times more obnoxious than anything you see in New York or Chicago. I guess I'll wait to see it on DVD before saying more about it but according to reports the fans ruined the main event, like 25% of the audience left right as the main event was starting. If dumbass fans ruin the show for people watching it on DVD then sorry but it's time to stop going to that place.


----------



## CM Skittle

By the way why do you have two lifetime memberships Taylor Fitz?? Give me one, lol.


----------



## FITZ

DOUBLE PREMIUM!!!!

It's just my avatar.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

CM Skittle said:


> Because it's not like Jim Cornette was just hyping the upcoming pay per view, nope. He's never known to do anything like that. *sarcasm* This isn't even an argument, just look at the attendance numbers and it's a FACT that Chicago is the 2nd biggest market for ROH.
> 
> And I don't think the crowd being obnoxious is a "petty" reason for not going back. Some guy shoving a printed out list of the best wrestler's is 100 times more obnoxious than anything you see in New York or Chicago. I guess I'll wait to see it on DVD before saying more about it but according to reports the fans ruined the main event, like 25% of the audience left right as the main event was starting. If dumbass fans ruin the show for people watching it on DVD then sorry but it's time to stop going to that place.


Provide me attendance numbers because I'm pretty sure Toronto has regularly outdrawn Chicago for awhile now.

You're spinning a lot of things here.
Firstly, one jackass in the crowd does not equate to a crowd of jackasses chanting for twinkies and *actually* ruining a world title match, among many others.

Secondly, a lot of people had to catch the bus to go to Union Station (in order to take the GO train) because the main-event started after 11. So, it's not like people walked out in protest or disappointment. 

Finally, PLEASE wait for the DVD because I didn't even know there was a fan heckling Edwards and I've since talked to many who had a great time in the crowd. You probably will not notice anything out of the norm on DVD.

Your radical views are hilarious and bizarre because you're making harsh judgments of a crowd off of (at best) second hand information. I'd advise you wait for the DVD release.


----------



## seancarleton77

My woman and I had a blast at the show! her favourite was the Larry Sweeney tribute/Strut off. I loved Edwards vs. Hero, what a crowd! A few idiots trying to be cool, but not many.

Toronto and Chicago are pretty even as far as great crowds go, but I'm pretty sure we have them beat when it come to crowd size, which makes us the bigger market.

Skittle, you really shouldn't judge something based on something you were told.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Final Battle 2005*

Jimmy Rave vs. Milano Collection AT - ***1/4

Colt Cabana vs. Azrieal - **

*ROH Pure Championship*
Nigel McGuinness(c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4

Alex Shelley vs. Steve Corino - **1/4
_How is it not a disqualification when your manager attacks the damn ref?_

*Four Corner Survival*
Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/4

Ricky Reyes vs. Davey Andrews - NR

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro(c) vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - **3/4

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson(c) vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/2
_This just doesn't hold up on a second viewing. It was good, yes, but I don't think it ever hit the level that the next match did and Marufuji didn't sell the leg. These two had a much better match a couple years later at A New Level._

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
KENTA(c) vs. Low Ki - ****1/2

*Overall: 8/10*
_A fantastic main event with a good enough undercard makes for a very good show._​


----------



## KYSeahawks

For some reason Final Battle 05 didn't seem like a big event I mean we got a great Low Ki vs. Kenta but the Dragon vs Marufuji match was just random and outshined now with their New Level match. Plus the only thing that seemed big was the 4 Corner Survival and the Tag Title match. I mean maybe it had good to great matches but didn't seem to have the feeling of a big event


----------



## LariatSavage

Check out my review of Shimmer Vol. 36! Madison Eagles re-tweeted it herself, so it has to be somewhat decent you gotta figure!


----------



## Corey

KYSeahawks said:


> For some reason Final Battle 05 didn't seem like a big event I mean we got a great Low Ki vs. Kenta but the Dragon vs Marufuji match was just random and outshined now with their New Level match. Plus the only thing that seemed big was the 4 Corner Survival and the Tag Title match. I mean maybe it had good to great matches but didn't seem to have the feeling of a big event


I agree. I think it was because there weren't any big feud blowoffs or really any match with a backstory except Nigel/Claudio. Just a bunch of exhibition matches.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Yet it was still a hotter event than some recent Final Battles.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I think that might be the reason no real big fueds on it like 06 w/ the Homicide Title Chase, 08 w/ Morishima vs Danielson and Nigel's historic title run, and 2010 with Steen vs. Generico/ KOW vs Briscoes/ and Daveys quest for the title


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

FB2005 is one of the most historically important shows in company history though. The debuts of KENTA and Marufuji, the redeeming turning point for the Tag Titles, Homicide and Cabana being escalated (although I would argue that it crossed the line of Wrestlecrap absurdity), and the beginning of a nice little rivarly between Danielson and the Embassy.


----------



## Rickey

randomly found this promo on youtube:




love the ending


----------



## silver kyle

*ROH Tag Wars 2010 08/28/2010 (7.0/10.0)*

El Generico vs. Erick Stevens **1/2

Bobby Dempsey vs. Steve Corino *1/2

Grizzly Redwood vs. Necro Butcher *1/2

Colt Cabana vs. Eddie Edwards **1/2

The Bravado Brothers & Cedric Alexander vs. Caleb Konley, Jake Manning & Marker Dillinger **

Roderick Strong vs. Kevin Steen ***3/4

Kings of Wrestling vs. the Briscoe Brothers vs. All Night Express vs. Dark City Fight Club ***3/4

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards ****​


----------



## TheCobra333

I'm about half way through DDT4 and it's been an amazing show. The American Wolves have two great, yet totally different matches with the RockNES Monsters and the Young Bucks. Tozawa was awesome in his opening round match as well, telling the crowd to shut the f**k up and getting into a karate battle with Mark. Definitely a fun show and worth picking up.


----------



## KingCrash

Can't think of too many people less deserving of a best of comp/interview. Even I don't think I could sit through 2 hours of his matches and a hour+ interview. Cuz.


----------



## Even Flow

Took advantage of ROH's 45% off sale and got:

Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 5
Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 6
World's Greatest
9th Anniversary Show
SHIMMER Vol. 36
The Curse of Guerrilla Island (saves me paying full price when I finally order some more PWG dvd's soon)

Hopefully ROH can get SHIMMER vol's 34 & 35 back in stock soon.


----------



## Shock

Defy or Deny is now available on DVD.


----------



## Even Flow

Just seen that ROH has put back up SHIMMER vol. 35 for sale :no:


----------



## seabs

_*From Gabe's facebook:



Anyone else notice that DGUSA and ROH have the same amount of shows scheduled?

Click to expand...

Fuck off Gabe. So bitter it's unreal.*_


----------



## Corey

Fuckin Gabe. Why don't you take a look at the attendance numbers for those shows.

But anyway, back on topic. RF Video has a 30% off sale going, like they pretty much always do.


----------



## Meteora2004

Pretty sure he took it down earlier, too. Hilarious.

Also lol ill pretend u said 18%


----------



## TheAce

Ughh.Gabe always comes off looking like a total douche....Anyway

Here's the start of my KOT 3 night review

Ok, got the KOT a week after it happened and watched it over three days and havn't had a chance to post my thoughts yet, so here we go...(It's been almost 2 weeks since I started watching night 1, so I'll be adding to these reviews over the next 48hours as I re-watch)

*CHIKARA King of Trios 2011 Night One*

-Osirian Portal (Ophidian, Amasis & Hieracon) vs. Team 3.Ole! (Shane Matthews, Scott Parker & El Generico) ****1/4*

_Great opening match, greta way to start the weekend. Really great comedy to start and then things get ramped up for the last couple minutes of the match. Wasn't the smoothest ending if remember correctly but still a good fun opener._

-F.I.S.T (Johnny Gargano, Chuck Taylor & Icarus) vs. Team Australia (Kabel, Percy T & Tama Williams) ****

_Meh, didn't care, was very avaerage._

-B.D.K. (Delirious, Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier) vs. Da Soul Touchaz (Acid Jazz, Marshe Rockett & Willie Richardson) ***1/2*

_Jakob's hilarity is the highlight of this match. This match did it's job, nothing more, nothing less_

-Amazing Red & The Maximos vs. Mike Quackenbush, Manami Toyota & Jigsaw ****3/4*

_Really really fun fast paced match, shortest of the top three matches of the night and probably the best, really well put togeather. There was a little sloppiness towards the end but didn't hurt it that much._

-Spectral Envoy (Hallowicked, Frightmare & Ultramantis Black) vs. Team Dragon Gate (Super Shisa, Akira Tozawa & KAGETORA) ****1/2*

_need to watch again, dont remember to much about the specifics but I can remember liking the fact I got a better look at Shisa, he really impressed. Also, i remember thinking that it was a really good trios match and I have a feeling my rating will go up after a re-watch._

-The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield, Sugar Dunkerton & Matt Classic) vs. Team Osaka Pro (Atsushi Kotoge, Daisuke Harada & Ultimate Spider, Jr.) ******

_I seem to be alone in this but I feel like this was the MOTN. It essentially is the same kind of match that the opening Trios match was but done better IMO. Great comedy spots to start, Cabana is really really great right now. Also after a bit the match takes on a more serious tone and gets down to action. Better comedy thant he opening match, better action than the DG vs Spectral Envoy match. Great stuff and so far it seems to be slept on._

-The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant) vs. Sinn Bodhi, Obariyon & Kodama ***3/4*

_Very average. _

-Team Michinoku Pro (Great Sasuke, Dick Togo & Jinsei Shinzaki) vs. Team Minnesota (1-2-3 Kid, Arik Cannon & Dorin Corbin) ****3/4*

_Fatastic main event. More on this later and night 2 & 3, gotta get back to work, lol._

*2011 King of Trios Night Two*

-Colt Cabana vs. Archibald Peck **

-F.I.S.T (Johnny Gargano, Chuck Taylor & Icarus) vs. Team Osaka Pro (Atsushi Kotoge, Daisuke Harada & Ultimate Spider Jr.) ****

-Rey de Voladores 4 Way Eliminator: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Marshe Rockett vs. El Generico ***3/4+

-Osirian Portal (Amasis, Ophidian & Hieracon) vs. Team Dragon Gate (Super Shisa, KAGETORA & Akira Tozawa) ***1/2

-Arik Cannon vs. Eddie Kingston ***

-B.D.K (Delirious, Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant) ***

-Rey de Voladores 4 Way Eliminator: 1-2-3 Kid vs. Amazing Red vs. Frightmare vs. Obariyon ***1/2

-Mike Quackenbush, Manami Toyota & Jigsaw vs. Team Michinoku Pro (Great Sasuke, Dick Togo & Jinsei Shinzaki) ***3/4


*Chikara King of Trios 2011 Night Three*


-Osirian Portal (Ophidian, Amasis & Hieracon) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant, Green Ant & Soldier Ant) ***1/4

-F.I.S.T (Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano & Icarus) vs. Team Michinoku Pro (Dick Togo, Great Sasuke & Jinsei Shinzaki) ***1/2+

-Ultimate Spider Jr. vs. Jigsaw **3/4

-Tag Gauntlet: Willie Richardson & Acid Jazz vs. Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs. The Batiri vs. The Throwbacks vs. The B.D.K vs. Matt Classic & Darkness Crabtree vs. The Roughnecks Team Osaka Pro vs. 3.0 vs. Team Dragon Gate **

-Madison Eagles vs. Manami Toyota ***

-Akira Tozawa vs. Eddie Kingston ****

-Rey de Voladores: El Generico vs. 1-2-3 Kid ****1/4

-2011 King of Trios Final: F.I.S.T (Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano & Icarus) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant) ****


----------



## McQueen

Wait a team with DICK FUCKIN TOGO lost to a team with fucking Icarus on it.

God CHIKARA sucks.


----------



## seancarleton77

McQueen said:


> Wait a team with DICK FUCKIN TOGO lost to a team with fucking Icarus on it.
> 
> *God CHIKARA sucks.*


I will agree that is some bullshit. I will also agree that as a whole King of Trios 2011 was probably the best Chikara show ever. Very reminiscent of WWF in 1993-1995.


----------



## Corey

seancarleton77 said:


> I will agree that is some bullshit. I will also agree that as a whole King of Trios 2011 was probably the best Chikara show ever. Very reminiscent of WWF in 1993-1995.


Is that a good thing?


----------



## seancarleton77

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Is that a good thing?


You do have your stars like Claudio (Undertaker) El Generico (Bret Hart) but you also have a lot of up and coming guys with outlandish gimmicks. The difference is Chikara gives people with athletic ability the ridiculous gimmicks,plus the gimmicks actually work. No it is not the best wrestling in the world, yes they do have something unique and special.


----------



## Bubz

Gabe lol. He's just jealous that Delirious is doing a pretty great job and his promotions, for the most part, are lackluster.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Did anyone else get that DG:USA e-newsletter, a while back, that described ROH as a "once-acclaimed DVD series"?

Seriously...is Gabe bi-polar? It seems as though he deliberately wants to piss off all off his potential customers.


----------



## Emperor DC

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Did anyone else get that DG:USA e-newsletter, a while back, that described ROH as a "once-acclaimed DVD series"?
> 
> Seriously...is Gabe bi-polar? It seems as though he deliberately wants to piss off all off his potential customers.


The guy is thinking back to what could have been.

He was once the acclaimed booker of one of the acclaimed wrestling promotions in the world.

Now, he's a booker for a promotion that is relatively, an unimportant sideshow to its Japanese counterpart and a promotion he's shown little to no interest in because of his concentration on DG: USA.


----------



## jawbreaker

The sad thing is that when Gabe has actually been motivated to do stuff with EVOLVE, the company has been one of the best things about indy wrestling. But he'd rather be bitter about ROH and book second rate Dragon Gate supercards with Sami Callihan on them.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Then turn around and complain when ROH takes talent off of them.

It's like ROH smaking Gabe on the wrist for acting up.


----------



## topper1

DDT 4
Steen/Tozawa vs Briscoes **** Short but perhaps my favorite match of DDT
Steen/Tozawa vs King **** Likely the best match of the show.
Wolfs vs Rocknes *** 1/2
Wolfs vs Bucks *** 1/4
Steen/Tozawa vs Bucks *** 1/2 saved by the awesomeness of Steen and Tozawa

Didn't watch anything else on the show. Side note I don't care much for the Bucks so other people might like there matches more then I did.


----------



## geraldinhio

Did anyone order PWG card subject to change III ?Looks good but not sure will I order it yet.

DDT 4 is fucking awesome .One of my first times seeing Rocknes wrestle and I was really impressed .The Bucks are easily the best heel Tag Team in wrestling too .


----------



## topper1

geraldinhio said:


> The Bucks are easily the best heel Tag Team in wrestling too .


Kings?


----------



## geraldinhio

topper1 said:


> Kings?


Nope ,The Bucks are better at playing heels .Well getting more heat from the crowd anyway .They are hated by the crowd ,The Kings where cheered more than the faces at DD4 even though they were heels .

The Bucks just come across as genuine cocky cunts that you want to kill.


----------



## TheAce

> Wait a team with DICK FUCKIN TOGO lost to a team with fucking Icarus on it.
> 
> God CHIKARA sucks.


Have you ever watched a King Of Trios? lol, Chikara is easier to watch than any other promotion for me. Also, the in ring work in Chikara has improved dramatically over the last 2 to 3 years. Thier first number of generations of students are hitting thier stride and I think they are making better talent choices all the time.

As some context, the first couple times I saw Chikara I swore I would NEVER like Chikara or get into it. Didn't see how it was anything but a bunch of suck, boy was I wrong.

In a world of Wrestling promotions booking the worst storylines possible, we could use more attention to detail and care in that are. Chikara is head and shoulders above every other North American Promotion in that regard.


----------



## topper1

geraldinhio said:


> Nope ,The Bucks are better at playing heels .Well getting more heat from the crowd anyway .They are hated by the crowd ,The Kings where cheered more than the faces at DD4 even though they were heels .
> 
> The Bucks just come across as genuine cocky cunts that you want to kill.


I personally boo them because they suck and look like fruit baskets. 

Kings >> Bucks just for being 10 times better in the ring.


----------



## geraldinhio

The Bucks are really talented but they get heat because they are great heels and really hated.

The Kings are obviously better wrestlers than The Bucks but that was not my argument .The Kings are hard to boo because they are so good in the ring .The Bucks are better heels because of the heat they get and they play the role better and come across as better heels.When The Kings do something heelish they get cheered more often than not.


----------



## topper1

If the Bucks were as awesome in the ring as the King they would be cheered as well. Kings heel work in ROH in the last year has been just as good as anything the bucks have done as heels imo.


----------



## geraldinhio

Thats pretty much my point why they are better heels ,as The Kings are cheered for no matter how heelish they are .Similar to Homicide in years gone by when he was a heel .The Bucks get heat ,The kings get cheered not matter what heelish antics they use ....thus I consider The Buck better heels but not a better tag team.


----------



## FITZ

McQueen said:


> Wait a team with DICK FUCKIN TOGO lost to a team with fucking Icarus on it.
> 
> God CHIKARA sucks.


I'm sure the crowd was as angry as you are. The best part about Chikara might be how much the fans hate Icarus. To anyone that says real heel heat doesn't exist any more in independent wrestling you should look at Icarus. At the one Chikara show I went to he actually had a "Worst in the World" chant directed at him as well as being called a "Filthy Woman" during a quiet moment in the match. And every time I've seen him wrestle the same guy always lets out a "Worst Tattoo Ever!" at him.


----------



## topper1

geraldinhio said:


> Thats pretty much my point why they are better heels ,as The Kings are cheered for no matter how heelish they are .Similar to Homicide in years gone by when he was a heel .The Bucks get heat ,The kings get cheered not matter what heelish antics they use ....thus I consider The Buck better heels but not a better tag team.


So in other words The Kings have no chance to be considered better heels just because there so awesome that hardcore indy crowds cheer them no matter what :no:


----------



## CM Skittle

The Bravado Brothers get booed more than Young Bucks so geraldinhio thinks they're the best heel tag team in the indies.


----------



## Shock

The Bravado Brothers are the best in the world at what they do.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG - DDT4 2011*



Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/4 

The American Wolves vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) - ***3/4

The Cutler Brothers vs. The Kings of Wrestling - ***

The Briscoe Brothers vs. The Nightmare Violence Connection (Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa) - ***1/2 - ***3/4

The American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks - ***3/4

The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Nightmare Violence Connection - ****

*Joey Ryan Invitational Gauntlet*
Brian Cage-Taylor vs. Ryan Taylor vs. Peter Avalon vs. Candice LeRae - **

*Number One Contender Match*
Candice LeRae vs. Joey Ryan - **

The Nightmare Violence Connection vs. The Young Bucks - ****



Very good tournament which shows how hated the Bucks are in Reseda, how good some of the up and coming teams are on the west coast and how someone needs to kidnap Tozawa and keep him in the States. Only problem was the shortness of the Brisoces/NVC which could have been even better with another couple of minuets.​


----------



## Shock

I ended up not buying anything in the ROH sale, or from Highspots, this week since I decided I don't have the money to spend on wrestling DVDs right now, but when I do, I'm definitely getting DDT4.


----------



## seabs

*PWG DDT4 2011*

*Young Bucks vs Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack*
_**1/2_

*American Wolves vs RockNES Monsters*
_***1/2_

*Kings Of Wrestling vs The Cutler Brothers*
_**1/2_

*Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs Briscoes*
_***1/2_

*Young Bucks vs American Wolves*
_****1/4_

*Kings Of Wrestling vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa*
_****1/4+_

*Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Wasn't the most all round show that PWG has ever done but there's loads of really high end stuff on this show. Bucks/Wolves was so much better than any of the matches that they had in ROH. Tozawa in PWG is also a fucking joy to watch. The Hero/Tozawa exchanges continued terrificly on from BOLA, shame about the lack of Claudio/Tozawa interchanges though. Main event was top stuff too bar Steen kicking out of all those kicks and Tozawa coming back looking like he was fresh and fine. The Gauntlet match had the downsides of every Gauntlet match that ever was. Ryan/Candice was great though. Bucks promo after the final match was fucking awesome too. They cut this awesome little babyface promo and then instantly had the fans booing the shit out of them with just one line. God they're so awesome. Steen and Tozawa probably should have won the tournament but at least they didn't have Bucks get destroyed like in 09._​


----------



## Shock

Just saw that for SCOH VI, Daniels, Cabana, Cole and O'Reilly are all scheduled but have no matches. I'm thinking it'll be Daniels vs. Cole or O'Reilly and Cabana vs. whoever Daniels doesn't face. Sounds like two guaranteed good matches to me if that's the case.


----------



## KingCrash

Well since the Bravado Brothers have said to have been scheduled for SCOH in the newswire it might be Daniels/Cabana and Bravados/Cole & O'Reilly again.


----------



## Legend

Shock said:


> I ended up not buying anything in the ROH sale, or from Highspots, this week since I decided I don't have the money to spend on wrestling DVDs right now, but when I do, I'm definitely getting DDT4.


Same. Planned to buy a ton. but then realised that I should probably watch all the PWG stuff I've been buying off Highspots first and save my dosh.

Btw I don't think ROH have the latest DDT4. I ordered it off Highspots too.


----------



## Shock

KingCrash said:


> Well since the Bravado Brothers have said to have been scheduled for SCOH in the newswire it might be Daniels/Cabana and Bravados/Cole & O'Reilly again.


Yeah that's more than likely what will happen.

With that in mind, Cole and O'Reilly should definitely go over The Bravados and seeing as Daniels won in Dearborn Cabana should get the win here to even it up, especially considering the fact that it'll be in Chicago.


----------



## LariatSavage

Sucks that Cole and O'Reily really only go over The Bravados in ROH. How long does everyone expect them to stick together as a tag team? With Ring of Honor pushing the Bravados on HDNet, I wouldn't even be shocked for them to beat Cole and O'Reily to be honest.


----------



## Emperor DC

There's actually people on another forum I have visited that are suggesting Callihan is not just great, but the best wrestler on the Independant circuit.


----------



## McQueen

Oh dear lord, i'm hoping its some sort of wXw fansite then. fpalm


----------



## seancarleton77

DeeCee said:


> There's actually people on another forum I have visited that are suggesting Callihan is not just great, but the best wrestler on the Independant circuit.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That was an out of control Joey Styles laugh if you did not guess already. If people can consider Lil Wayne the best rapper of all time then surely people can say Sami is the best wrestler in the Indies today, doesn't make either statement true.


----------



## Thomazbr

seancarleton77 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That was an out of control Joey Styles laugh if you did not guess already. If people can consider Lil Wayne the best rapper of all time then surely people can say Sami is the best wrestler in the Indies today, doesn't make either statement true.


Look, I have nothing against most of the opinions in this forum, but holy shit. The hate this forum have for Sami Callihan is unbearable. I mean, Jesus, you guys make him look like way worse than he is. Yeah, he can be bad sometimes, but i personally think he is a nifty indy wrestler. His matches in EVOLVE are good, and he's one of the guys who does decent-good matches in czw. He's the best in the world, fuck no. but he isn't the worst


----------



## TelkEvolon

Yeah, I am puzzled at this Sami hate.

He can have good matches, can cut good promos, gets over with the crowd, has a good look.


----------



## Corey

There just aren't a lot of D.U.F.'s on the forum.


----------



## jawbreaker

Callihan is like everything I don't like about Davey Richards mixed with everything I don't like about Jon Moxley into one package that makes me turn off whatever it is I'm watching.


----------



## KingCrash

TelkEvolon said:


> Yeah, I am puzzled at this Sami hate.
> 
> He can have good matches, can cut good promos, gets over with the crowd, has a good look.


He can be decent at times (though for the amount he's being pushed not enough) and is good in multi/tag matches, but his look is horrendous with the all-the-time fake anger and his promos are awful.


CALLIHAN DEATH MACHINE! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Ugh.


----------



## Platt

BUY 3, GET 2 FREE ON ALL RING OF HONOR DVD'S

Check out our latest DVD offer available exclusively in the Ring of Honor Online Store. For every 3 Ring of Honor DVD’s you purchase, get 2 FREE.

BUY 3, GET 2 FREE ON ALL RING OF HONOR DVD’S

- BUY 3 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 2 FREE (a total of 5 DVD’s)

rohlogo300copy- BUY 6 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 4 FREE (a total of 10 DVD’s)

- BUY 9 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 6 FREE (a total of 15 DVD’s)

- BUY 12 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 8 FREE (a total of 20 DVD’s)

Just add your Ring of Honor DVD’s to the “Cart”. Once you add 5, 10, 15, or 20 DVD’s it will automatically deduct your savings from the total price. You will receive (2) free Ring of Honor DVD’s for every (3) that you purchase.

All DVD’s listed here at ROHWrestling.com under Ring of Honor DVD’s are included in this offer. Non ROH DVD’s are not included.

NEW IN STOCK/PREORDER DVD'S
- Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1- Atlanta, GA 4/1/11 (DVD-Preorder)
- ROH on HDNet Vol. 7 (DVD-Preorder)
- Manhattan Mayhem IV- New York, NY 3/19/11 (DVD-Preorder)
- Defy Or Deny- Plymouth, MA 3/18/11 (DVD)
- 9th Anniversary Show- Chicago Ridge, IL 2/26/11 (DVD)
- World's Greatest- Dayton, OH 2/25/11 (DVD)
- SoCal Showdown 1/28/11 (DVD)
- PWG "Kurt RussellReunion II"- The Reunioning (2 Disc Set)
- The Wrestling Road Diaries (DVD)
- Guest Booker with Al Snow (DVD-R)
- CZW "Best of the Best X"- Philadelphia, PA (Double DVD-R Set)
- Timeline: The History of WWE- 1985 Greg Valentine (DVD-R)
- Shimmer Vol. 36 (DVD)
- TNA Twin Pack Vol. 3- Against All Odds 2011/Victory Road 2011 (2 Disc Set)

Click out the latest merchandise releases here!!!

Please note that only Ring of Honor DVD's are included in the Buy 3, Get 2 Free Sale!!!

This offer ends on Tuesday, May 17th at noon EST and is only valid on new orders placed at www.rohstore.com. No adjustments to prior purchases.



Spoiler: cover















Great cover they must of had the good guy on this one.


----------



## Certified G

I just got done watching my very first 3PW show. (3PW - Pro-Pain Pro Wrestling, not the UK 1PW). It's and old show, from 2003 and I'm pretty sure they've been out of bussiness for years now, but I only recently stumbled upon this dvd. I think the promotion had a very cool name, however their show wasn't exactly great. At the moment I cba typing up my thoughts about this dvd, but someone on Amazon posted a review and it pretty much think the exact same thing of the show:

_Match #1: Rob Eckos vs. CJ O'Doyle - Never heard of these guys, but they put on a decent jobber match. Eckos wins with a turn-around russian leg sweep. 5/10 (I actually do know Rob Eckos, he's Robbie E. from TNA)

Match #2: Jack Victory vs. Rockin Rebel - You should probably skip this one. It is about 3 minutes long and boring. Victory wins with a rollup and feet on the ropes. 2/10

Match #3: "Pitbull" Gary Wolfe vs. Damien Adams - Pretty much a squash match with the pitbull taking the win after 2 powerbombs. 5/10

Match #4: Jasmin St. Claire vs. Gorgeous George - Total waste of DVD space. Skip it. 1/10

Match #5: Low-Ki vs. Ruckus vs. Joey Matthews - It's an elimination match, but Matthews sits it out until the first elimination. I expected more out of Low-Ki and Ruckus. Their first part is good but not long enough. Ki eliminates Ruckus with the Ki Krusher. Then, Matthews enters and they put on a pretty good show. Matthews grabs the ropes during a rollup for the win. This match was still somewhat dissapointing. 7/10

Match #6: Monsta Mack & Mike Kruel vs. Blue Meanie & Roadkill - An entertaining, but slow match with the 4 big men. Funny spot when Roadkill puts on a sock and applies the mandible claw to Monsta Mack. Mack wins with a chair shot behind the referee's back. 6/10

Match #7: Jimmy Snuka vs. Matt Striker - Quick squash with Snuka hitting the Superfly splash for the win. 4/10

Match #8: Sabu vs. Jerry Lynn - Two great stars put on a good match filled with high-flying action, chairs, and tables. Sabu wins with a leg drop on Jerry Lynn through a table. 8/10

Match #9: Zandig & Wifebeater vs. Raven & The Sandman: I expected alot out of these hardcore icons but was sadly dissapointed. There is only one real highlight in the match and that is when Wifebeater gets thrown off a stage through a table. It's the only real hardcore spot. They spend the rest of the match trying to wrestle. Trust me, you'll be dissapointed by this match. 6/10

Bonus Match: Syxx-Pac vs. Sabu - good match by the two. It's good to see Pac again. They break several tables and the ending is cool. Sabu wins after a top rope powerbomb, puttin Pac through a table with a chair on it. 8/10

Overall, a decent DVD but stick with ECW or CZW. There aren't really any stand-out matches and the commentary is pretty boring. If you're a fan of indy stuff and want to see some past stars, pick it up. Otherwise, don't bother._


----------



## seancarleton77

I don't hate Sami of think he's the worst thing on the Indies. He does have one of the worst looks on the Indies though. Even his ten minute matches go overkill and that really puts me off. Non stop spotz in matches 9 times out of 10 make you not take a match or guy serious... unless you're a PWG crowd and you're so drunk at the PWG show and all you notice is the spotz because you're too fucked up to follow anything else.


----------



## Rickey

Good cover and Del Rey's legs look great on the back.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Awesome cover. Eddie looks like a star, on the back. 

I would have like to have seen them selling the HTCS shows as a double pack though.

They need to start having more continuity with logos and branding from the promos, to the events, to the DVDs too.

-

Just watching 'SoCal Showdown II' btw. Boring me, so far. Shitty ring, annoying crowd. Too much "Here's canned laughter moment #12" wrestling.

I don't watch PWG very often, so I'm amazed to learn that The Cutler Brothers have actually gotten even worse. They look like the most indyriffic guys in the world, compared to even King & Titus. I think they need to spend less time working out krazee spots with the Young Bucks and more time getting out there and learning how to actually work.


----------



## seabs

*Cutlers aren't the best representation of PWG btw. Any PWG regulars are ten times more entertaining in Reseda than on any ROH show btw. I remember when Goodtime was in ROH last year for one match and he looked so plain and average but then when you get him in Reseda he's incredible.*


----------



## jawbreaker

Goodtime could have been good in ROH if he wasn't in a six-man. They need to bring him back more.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Davey vs. TJ was awesome. I'll watch that again. TJ's manages to be innovative without getting ridiculous.

Crazy Mark had a decent enough showing, for a singles match.

KOW-WGTT was, probably, the least good of their matches.

Nice pace to Strong-Generico and Generico did his stuff but you watch it and forget that Roddy was the champion. Nothing about him here gave any indication that he was the top guy in the company.

Overall, the show just kinda washed over me and felt like one of those one-off specials, that soap operas do, where the cast go on holiday to Majorca.


----------



## Corey

Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 2 is up for preorder now too, shipping May 26th. I like the cover but I'm incredibly disappointed no images of a bloodied Jay Briscoe were included, as that would've made it epic.


----------



## Platt

Hmm so now I have 3 DVD's I need, do I wait for a % sale or order them now and get 2 free ones to sell on.


----------



## ECW fan

I think I'll wait for the inevitable memorial day weekend % off sale to pick up both Honor Takes Center Stage DVDs.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'll just wait for the May shows in July, if not Black Friday.


----------



## peachchaos

I'd buy every ROH DVD ever if the footage was shot in HD.


----------



## LariatSavage

I like that Center Stage Chapter 2 Cover. I've been considering taking part in that buy 3 get 2 free sale. Not sure which 5 I'd go with. I'm going to check now if it's ROH only because I could use some more Shimmer discs.

Shimmer Volume 35 Review


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

peachchaos said:


> I'd buy every ROH DVD ever if the footage was shot in HD.


I won't be as harsh - I'd be happy if it was just properly formatted for 16:9 screens.


----------



## Meteora2004

Buying MMIV and the HTCS shows either during the next big % off sale or at the Hammerstein.


----------



## TelkEvolon

God damn, I just caught up on all the ROH stuff.


----------



## KingCrash

*AIW - Youth Gone Wild*


TJ Dynamite vs. Kaden Hassad - DUD

Blackballed (“Kano” Josh Emanuel & Lamont Williams) vs. Mr. RBI & The Kombat Kid - **

Chest Flexor vs. Reggae Dones - *

Da Latin Crime Syndicate vs. The Pleather Platoon - **

*No Disqualification*
Justin Lee vs. John Thorne - N/R

The Duke vs. Bobby Beverly - **

Tommy Mercer vs. Shawn Schultz - **

*Absolute Opportunity*
Marti Belle vs. Tina San Antonio - DUD

Eric Ryan vs. Greg Iron - **1/2

*Absolute Title*
Johnny Gargano vs. Tim Donst - ***



*AIW - The World Is Not Enough*


Dalton Castle vs. Cloudy - **

Marion Fontaine vs. Bobby Beverly - *

Chest Flexor vs. TJ Dynamite - DUD

Blackballed & Da Latin Crime Syndicate vs. Lights Out & Alpha Beta Duke - **

*No Disqualification*
Hobo Joe vs. Greg Iron - **1/4

Facade vs. Sterling James Keenan - ***

*AIW Tag Team Titles*
Aeroform (Flip Kendrick & Louis Lyndon) vs. Colin & Jimmy Olsen - ***

*AIW Women’s Title*
Angeldust vs. Mickie Knuckles - **1/4

*Intense Division Title*
Shiima Xion vs. Samuray Del Sol - ***1/2

*Absolute Title*
Johnny Gargano vs. Trik Davis - **1/2


AIW is one of the second-tier indy feds where they have some talent and enjoyable matches, but where the undercard sometimes is unbearable to watch. The live commentary over the house mic that drowns out the crowd doesn’t help matters.
​


----------



## Shock




----------



## SHIRLEY

Watched PWG's WrestleReunion show.

Much better show than ROH's, although it's probably not fair to compare them because this was obviously a much bigger deal to PWG than ROH. One thing, that I picked up on, was that I felt as though ROH tried to put on a PWG-style show and fucked it up and PWG put on some hard-hitting, physical, creative matches than were more reminiscent of vintage ROH.

Claudio-Generico, Hero-Steen and Davey-Ki were all must-see. The legends added something unique to the show too, which makes it even more worth buying. PWG put on the best show for all, whereas ROH tried to adapt to the California audience and tied themselves in a bit of a knot.

One thing that I've always hated about PWG are these multi-man tag matches. The opening one was insignificant enough not to offend me but the 4-way match was garbage. Brian Cage and RockNES came out of it with some respect but, overall, almost nothing got sold or had any consequences to it.

Two examples:

- Early in the match, the Young Bucks hit a signature combination on the Cutlers. The Cutlers showed no after effects and the Young Bucks jumped up and posed, giving away the fact that there was little or no actual physical contact there. The Cutlers didn't sell a move in the entire match IIRC and mostly just smiled obliviously, as if they were goofing around on a trampoline with their friends. They look like traps too.

- The finish involved Goodtime Death Valley Driving Yuma onto their opponents, from the top rope. Great spot but RockNES popped up and celebrated instantly, showing no ill-effects. Basically, no-one can ever use a Death Valley Driver again now.

The Young Bucks have huge potential but are still way off the finished article and one of the problems that PWG has, is that the YBs are a huge influence on every other PWG tag team. It's like the blind leading the blind. The division desperately needs a veteran tag team to glue it all together IMO.

_Closing thought_ - What's up with Jake Manning's kiddy fiddler gimmick?


----------



## smitlick

Yay someone that agrees with me. The Cutlers/Bucks etc can't sell for shit. Surprised Gabe doesn't book the shitty So-Cal guys for DGUSA.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah the Bucks are good but seriously never ever sell anything and use way too many superkicks, I thought the Guns went through a stage of overdoing superkicks but my god the Bucks are on a completely different level.


----------



## MB.

Just bought Honor takes Center Stage both nights,Glory by Honor 8 , Roh on HDnet vol 1-7 

Got Gut Check, Epic Encounter2, Back to Basics,Buffalo Stampede, and Best of American super juniors on ebay!

Any thoughts. I was very skeptical about the HDnets


----------



## Corey

MB said:


> Just bought Honor takes Center Stage both nights, Roh on HDnet vol 4,5,6,7.
> 
> Got Gut Check, Epic Encounter2, Back to Basics, Best of American super juniors on ebay!
> 
> Any thoughts. I was very skeptical about the HDnets


Both Center Stage shows are great, you'll enjoy those. The HDNet sets are always worth it because there's so much quality all around. Vol. 1 is fantastic, tables match andthe 4 way are both awesome. Vol. 7 has a great anything goes tag match and vol. 6 has the finals of the TV Title tournament which is a top 10 HDnet match. For Gut Check and Epic Encounter 2, be prepared for some looong matches. Best of American Super Juniors Tournament, be prepared for a loooong show. But it opens great and ends even better if you ask me.


----------



## jawbreaker

BOASJ is quite possibly the funniest show ROH ever did.


----------



## Corey

Elaborate.


----------



## Chismo

Honor Takes Center Stage shows were fantastic, nothing under two stars, 2-3 MOTYCs, two great nights of 'rasslin.


----------



## Shock

I'm not gonna order them seeing as I already watched them on iPPV, but yeah, they were awesome shows.


----------



## geraldinhio

_Best Of The Super Juniors was a good show in my opinion .The only complaint I had was Dragon Soldier B,i'm not a fan at all.

Spanky vs Dragon is easily one of the best opening matches I have ever seen .The tournament it self was a bit of a disappointment.Solid title matches though and a overall solid show._


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

That tournament was a tremendous disappointment, and that's not taking the . Yes, we got Spanky vs. Danielson and Gibson vs. Strong, but THAT'S IT?

Spanky vs. Matt Sydal
James Gibson vs. Alex Shelley
Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong
Matt Sydal vs. Alex Shelley
Matt Sydal vs. Roderick Strong
Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong
Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley
Spanky vs. Roderick Strong
Spanky vs. Alex Shelley
Roderick Strong vs. Black Tiger (Rocky Romero, who always has great singles matches with Strong)


----------



## jawbreaker

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Elaborate.


Gabe bitching about how NJPW made him put Dragon Soldier B over on commentary.

and superdupersonic, yes, the tournament had tons of potential, but if you have to have DSB win three of the seven matchea, and you don't want to change Gibson/Strong and Spanky/Danielson, what can change? Put Danielson over Romero and see if he can drag a decent final out of DSB?

If they let New Japan put over Black Tiger and replaced Dragon Soldier with Nigel or somebody like that then it could have been phenomenal, but the way it went down was out of ROH's control.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Maybe that's why I haven't bothered with NJPW, the two worst workers in the tournament were booked in the final.


----------



## LariatSavage

Speaking of tournaments... PWG DDT4 2011 Review!


----------



## Corey

Here's the official Best in the World poster. Could it be hinting at potential title matches?


----------



## smitlick

Or a 3 Way Tag Match....


----------



## jawbreaker

man that is one goofy looking poster


----------



## smitlick

Finally got to watch this.

*ROH - Final Battle 2010*

1. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
***1/4

2. TJ Perkins vs Colt Cabana
***

3. Sara Del Rey & Serena Deeb vs The Amazing Kong & Daizee Haze
**3/4

4. Sonjay Dutt vs Eddie Edwards
***

5. Christopher Daniels vs Homicide
**3/4

6. The Briscoe Brothers & Papa Briscoe vs The Kings of Wrestling & Shane Hagadorn
***1/4

*7. ROH World Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
****1/4-****1/2

*8. Loser Leaves ROH vs Loser Loses Mask*
Kevin Steen vs El Generico
****1/2​


----------



## peachchaos

lol Papa Briscoe

"I'll be damned if I let some pecker-head kick my boy in the balls!"

Why did everyone hate on him so much???


----------



## Bubz

He was awesome.


----------



## jawbreaker

peachchaos said:


> lol Papa Briscoe
> 
> "I'll be damned if I let some pecker-head kick my boy in the balls!"
> 
> Why did everyone hate on him so much???


Because the Briscoes-Kings feud was long past needing to end when he got involved.


----------



## FITZ

He taught the Briscoes how not to sell


----------



## Legend

I think people just wanted another awesome tag match between the two teams instead of nonsense.


----------



## ddog121

i loved papa briscoe, and i think in any city other than New York the 6 man tag would've been better recieved by the crowd. NYC was still pissed about the Briscoes ruining the Kings of Wrestling/Machine Guns match.


----------



## jawbreaker

Legend said:


> I think people just wanted another awesome tag match between the two teams instead of nonsense.


Or not another Kings-Briscoes match. The Briscoes as faces were unbelievably stale last December.


----------



## FITZ

ddog121 said:


> i loved papa briscoe, and i think in any city other than New York the 6 man tag would've been better recieved by the crowd. NYC was still pissed about the Briscoes ruining the Kings of Wrestling/Machine Guns match.


I agree, when they did that run in ROH basically forced itself to turn them heel or they would keep getting mixed reactions in NYC. At GBH when they did that run in they had to blast their music after they ran in or else there would have been a loud "Fuck the Briscoes" chant that everyone would have heard on the DVD. 

It all worked out for the best though. The Briscoes have been awesome heels and they have done a great job at getting ANX over as faces. People are fucking cheering for Rhett Titus now thanks to them.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Just another reason why we need Round 3 of Briscoes vs. MCMG.


----------



## Shock

Manhattan Mayhem IV is now available on DVD.


----------



## kwjr86

PWG DDT4 2011

Young Bucks vs Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack
***1/2

American Wolves vs RockNES Monsters
****

Kings of Wrestling vs The Cutler Brothers
***

Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs Briscoes
***1/2

Young Bucks vs American Wolves
****1/4

Kings Of Wrestling vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa
****

Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa
****

PWG continues it's roll.


----------



## Rickey

*If you don't want to watch:*
Basically Colt doesn't get a title shot, at least not yet.


----------



## Corey

I wish ROH would hurry up and figure something out with this belt...


----------



## Shock

I hope Cabana wins to even the score and get a victory in his hometown.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I wish ROH would hurry up and figure something out with this belt...


I agree. Right now, pretty much the only place for it to be defended is on iPPV.


----------



## KingCrash

Since it is non-title I figure Cabana will win after Corino and/or Generico ward off the House Of Truth.


As for the belt, if they don't get tv soon then they should probably faze it out.


----------



## seancarleton77

Daniels treating the TV Title like the Million Dollar Title and not defending it ever but still continuing to brag about being a huge TV star has gold written all over. Hell ROH should not even sanction it. Old school heat. Daniels as the unofficial tv champ is good stuff.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I wish ROH would hurry up and figure something out with this belt...


I've been saying that for the past year.


----------



## will94

Got $5 Wrestling Live from 'Mania weekend in the mail today. Fun to go back and rewatch the show, which was just tons of fun. The crowd interaction really separates this from the other two volumes.


----------



## McQueen

I wish ROH would book Stranger Corleone as ROH World Champion. He's more entertaining than Eddie Edwards.


----------



## SHIRLEY

McQueen said:


> I wish ROH would book Stranger Corleone as ROH World Champion. He's more entertaining than Eddie Edwards.


He doesn't need a belt to be over.


----------



## peachchaos

I'm in favor of keeping the TV title around forever, even if its not defended on television. There are cameras at every ROH show. They can always put the footage on YouTube. The lines between internet and broadcast television are pretty blurred nowadays anyway. 

Ya'll are way too caught up in a fake belt's name. They should just rename it "ROH Secondary Title".


----------



## SHIRLEY

'Champions vs. All-Stars' - Don't judge a DVD by it's cover.

- Cabana-Coleman was the best match. They actually felt the crowd and got them into it.

- King-O'Reilly was a nice athletic match.

- Mike Bennett is better than people give him credit for.

- Good Corino promo.

- I'm starting to realise that I hate multi-man matches. The main event did nothing for me and having your top eight guys in one match kills the rest of the card.

- The Wolves disc makes the whole thing worth buying but I wouldn't get excited for the actual show. Total B-show.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - The Wolves disc makes the whole thing worth buying but I wouldn't get excited for the actual show. *Total B-show*.


That's why it has the bonus disk.


----------



## seancarleton77

McQueen said:


> I wish ROH would book Stranger Corleone as ROH World Champion. He's more entertaining than Eddie Edwards.


Fuck you! I usually like you but you've gone to far, I ought to hit you with a vicious Funk like left right to the fucking ear. I respectfully disagree with you. Cancer is better than the Strangler.


----------



## peachchaos

Cancer is also more entertaining than Eddie Edwards.

Dude! Cancer would probably be the ideal ROH World Champ. I mean, how do you NO SELL friggin' Cancer???


----------



## seancarleton77

peachchaos said:


> Cancer is also more entertaining than Eddie Edwards.
> 
> Dude! Cancer would probably be the ideal ROH World Champ. *I mean, how do you NO SELL friggin' Cancer???*


Ask Kenta Kobashi. He did it and laughed until it pissed itself and ran away. Speaking of Kobashi I see more Fighting Spirit in Eddie Edwards than any Gaijin. He works harder than every ROH Champion since Nigel.


----------



## McQueen

seancarleton77 said:


> Fuck you! I usually like you but you've gone to far, I ought to hit you with a vicious Funk like left right to the fucking ear. I respectfully disagree with you. Cancer is better than the Strangler.


My point being Strangler is laughably awful but i'm sorry Edwards just does nothing for me. I don't hate having to watch him wrestle (i.e. he doesn't make me angry with his bullshit like Davey) but I still just don't care about him. To me Edwards as champ is about as appealing to me as Roderick Strong cutting promo's, at least with Strong I can get into his matches.

Although to be fair I don't really follow ROH anymore and haven't seen a show of theirs since he won the belt.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Breakout*

The Briscoes vs. Matt Cross & Jigsaw - **1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Adam Pearce - **

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Erick Stevens(c) vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards - **3/4

*No DQ*
BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Delirious & El Generico - ***1/2
_Pretty awesome match that Pearce had to come out and ruin the ending for,_

Lacey vs. Daizee Haze - *3/4

Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Joey Matthews - ***1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ****

*ROH World Championship - Steel Cage Match*
Nigel McGuinness(c) vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4
_The first half was eh, but once Hero really took control of Nigel's knee the rest of the match was great. Still a fairly random steel cage match though._

*Overall: 7.5/10*​


----------



## seancarleton77

McQueen said:


> My point being Strangler is laughably awful but i'm sorry Edwards just does nothing for me. I don't hate having to watch him wrestle (i.e. he doesn't make me angry with his bullshit like Davey) but I still just don't care about him. To me Edwards as champ is about as appealing to me as Roderick Strong cutting promo's, at least with Strong I can get into his matches.
> 
> Although to be fair I don't really follow ROH anymore and haven't seen a show of theirs since he won the belt.


I was just busting your balls. I've been a huge Edwards fan since February I saw nothing in him before he returned from Japan. I pretty much say fuck Davey Richards now, at least Edwards you can relate to like a Dusty Rhodes or a Steve Austin, Davey is a freak who gets off on stuff that makes most athletes blow chunks. He's not human.

Check out Michael Elgin, that's a guy to watch out for.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

> Davey is a freak who gets off on stuff that makes most athletes blow chunks. He's not human.


Oh, just fucking making him Dynamite Kid 3.0 on-screen already.


----------



## seabs

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - I'm starting to realise that I hate multi-man matches. The main event did nothing for me and having your top eight guys in one match kills the rest of the card.


*So glad I'm not the only one not giving a shit about all these extra long multi man tags that Delirious books. It's not so much 6 or 8 man tags in general because WWE can do them really well when they try, New Japan ones are pretty much always good and PWG's are super fun at the very least and importantly don't outstay their welcome. *


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

seancarleton77 said:


> Ask Kenta Kobashi. He did it and laughed until it pissed itself and ran away. Speaking of Kobashi I see more Fighting Spirit in Eddie Edwards than any Gaijin. He works harder than every ROH Champion since Nigel.


I agree on Kobashi no selling Cancer AND Edwards being a young willing guy who's showing a development in contrast to Davey Richards. Though Edwards winning the ROH title was a bit to early imo. Nevertheless I say give him two more years and he will be popular just like Richards and do better in Japan and everywhere else if he's not even doing better by now.


----------



## Bubz

I really liked the 6 man tags they used to do on HDNet, but the ones this year havn't been anything special apart from the Worlds Greatest one which I thought was awesome.


----------



## seancarleton77

I actually by being World Champion that Eddie will truly develop more than he has his entire career so far, Danielson did it, Nigel did it.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Seabs said:


> *So glad I'm not the only one not giving a shit about all these extra long multi man tags that Delirious books. It's not so much 6 or 8 man tags in general because WWE can do them really well when they try, New Japan ones are pretty much always good and PWG's are super fun at the very least and importantly don't outstay their welcome. *


I mean, don't get me wrong, I can fully understand why he'd book them. It's a good way to give a B-market a "big" match without giving away your money one-on-one matches but they really don't translate well to DVD and, as a long-time fan, I don't need to be seeing those kind of "here's a quick sampler of every main eventer's stuff" matches.

I do think though, in my old age, that I now fucking hate any match with that isn't a "real sport" one-on-one or an NWA-alike tag match.

I really don't like PWG's goofy multi-mans, never have done tbh. Although, again, I can see why you'd open the show with one and use it to hide newer guys weaknesses, get a lot of people onto a show and get them over (by association with other people that are already over).

Conclusion - Multi-man tags have a use but I don't want them to be used on me. 'World's Greatest' is next on my "to watch" list and I'm not really looking forward to it now.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Matt Cross & Jigsaw


Sounds horrible.


----------



## jawbreaker

But Danielson and Nigel were great wrestlers before they got the belt. Eddie Edwards has always been Eddie Edwards.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

jawbreaker said:


> Eddie Edwards has always been Eddie Edwards.


Disagree on this, haven't seen SO MUCH of him to be honest, but if you check out his 2008 stuff and then what he did in Japan the last time he went there you can't tell me you didn't see any difference. He clearly evolved his style and is looking more remarkable now. (Not like Daveys little boy anymore)


----------



## seancarleton77

True. He is the same human being as he was when he was 3, but like us all he has aged and matured. Eddie's already almost unrecognisable since he's won the strap. Eddie Edwards will have match of the night in every one of his singles matches, that's the new Eddie Edwards. He will not be outworked. You're not going to et a mediocre Title run out of the man. Eddie is already better than Davey and I stand behind that.


----------



## EffectRaven

seancarleton77 said:


> True. He is the same human being as he was when he was 3, but like us all he has aged and matured. Eddie's already almost unrecognisable since he's won the strap. Eddie Edwards will have match of the night in every one of his singles matches, that's the new Eddie Edwards. He will not be outworked. You're not going to et a mediocre Title run out of the man. Eddie is already better than Davey and I stand behind that.


:agree:

I agree with all of this!


----------



## SHIRLEY

If you don't get Eddie Edwards I'd recommend watching his HDNet stuff (from day one of the show). If you still don't like him after that then you'll never like him. For whatever reason, he made more of that opportunity than anyone on the roster.

Might be a good idea to learn to love him because him and Davey are, probably, going to be feuding over the belt for the next 6 months.


----------



## jawbreaker

I watched every episode of the HDNet show up until about February of this year, I've seen every ROH show since mid-08, and I've seen some of his recent Japan stuff too. He has gotten a much better sense of timing in just the last few months, and his execution of moves is a lot more crisp, but he still can't pace a match and I haven't seen a very good match from him where he wasn't in there with someone who is good at pacing. His match with Sonjay at Final Battle was garbage, the Daivari match at GBH sucked (though that could have just been them not getting any time), his match with Black at Champions Challenge was pretty bad, and I didn't like either of the Daniels matches as much as everyone else did. About to watch the King match from World's Greatest, not sure if I'll like that one any better.

Having seen brief highlights of the Hero match I think it might be good, but apart from that I can't think of any Edwards singles matches I've seen that I've particularly liked, and I know it's not a case of not having watched his good stuff.


----------



## seabs

bubz123 said:


> I really liked the 6 man tags they used to do on HDNet, but the ones this year havn't been anything special apart from the Worlds Greatest one which I thought was awesome.


*Some of the 6 mans they had on HDNet with Wolves & Steenerico involved during the Pearce era were fucking awesome.*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I mean, don't get me wrong, I can fully understand why he'd book them. It's a good way to give a B-market a "big" match without giving away your money one-on-one matches but they really don't translate well to DVD and, as a long-time fan, I don't need to be seeing those kind of "here's a quick sampler of every main eventer's stuff" matches.


*They dont really make sense to book atm though. Their roster is really limited currently and sticking 6 or 8 men in one match which you could get like 3 matches out of is really stupid. All the same it's not the fact that they're doing these type of matches that I really dont like it's the way that the matches are laid out where they just have 6 men wrestle for 30 minutes with no purpose.*


----------



## peachchaos

Sigh. The final 6 man tag from HDNet is still my MOTY. I should probably watch it again sometime since there's been so much awesome stuff since.


----------



## KingKicks

*SHIMMER Volume 31*

Kellie Skater vs. Jessica James **½*

Jessie McKay vs. Sassy Stephie **¾*

Rayna Von Tash vs. Malia Hosuka ***

Mercedes Martinez vs. Tomoka Nakagawa ***¼*

Allison Danger vs. Melanie Cruiser *½*

No Disqualification Match*
Rachel Summerlyn vs. Daffney ***

Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. LuFisto ***¾*

Cheerleader Melissa vs. Misaki Ohata ****

SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match*
The Canadian Ninjas vs. Nikki Roxx and Ariel ***¼*

Ayako Hamada vs. Daizee Haze *****

Ayumi Kurihara vs. Sara Del Rey ****¾

SHIMMER Title Match*
MsChif vs. Madison Eagles ***¾*

*My first SHIMMER show and it certainly isn't going to be my last
Enjoyed the vast majority of the show with it really picking up with the last few matches
Del Rey/Kurihara was freaking great and easily MOTN. Main event was somewhat disappointing but still pretty enjoyable
Already looking forward to ordering more SHIMMER*​


----------



## kwjr86

*ROH: Defy or Deny*

Mark Briscoe vs. Kyle O'Reilly: ****½*
_Real good opener. Loving the dueling suplex sequence, this match like the one o’reily had with Jay, was fast paced and just great action throughout, not a dull moment._

Steve Corino and Grizzly Redwood vs. The All Night Express: ****
_Corino’s way to over the top with the way he trys to stop himself from his usual heel tactics. ANX still looks good but Grizzly shouldn’t be getting offense in against them, never mind being the hot tag in a tag match. The guy has no credibility and I just can’t take him seriously and in turn it makes ANX look bad. Good double teams from ANX but nothing more really to this match, unless you really like Grizzly._

Adam Cole vs. Tommaso Ciampa: *****
_Good match, could have been a little quicker and crisper, but overall good stuff from both guys._

Chris Hero vs. TJ Perkins: ******
_Damn, awesome. Kicks from Perkins, Elbows from Hero, hell of a match, with an excellent finish. You want back and forth, hard hitting action mixed with some good mat wrestling as well, check this match out._

The Bravado Brothers vs. Matt Taven and Guy Alexander:* ½**
_Moving on, still don’t see anything in the Bravados._

Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin: ******
_Hard Hitting right out the gate and didn’t stop from there. These guys have some excellent chemistry and this match really stood to me as Elgin’s breakout match. After this match, it just makes me think how great a rematch for the title could be._

World TV Title Match: Christopher Daniels vs. Mike Bennett: *****
_Good enough match. Bennett still isn’t impressive enough. I don’t think we’ll ever see Bennett in a four star match, this was good enough though mainly due to Daniels._

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards: *****¼*
_Another really great match, that showcased both guys, the intensity and skills these two have is great. Just like Hero/Perkins this match didn’t have a slow moment. Sick last few minutes and Claudio’s fall away off the 2nd rope was nasty._

Roderick Strong vs. El Generico vs. Homicide vs. Jay Briscoe: ****¾ *
_Really picked up after Homicide got eliminated, and got even better when it got down to Generico/Strong, overall real good 4 way elimination match. For a main event that wasn’t a title match these guys did a hell of a job getting the crowd into it, unfortunate HOT interference again though._

Overall:* 8.0/10*
_A really strong show; you’ve got a really good opener with mark/oreily, and four matches at ***¾ or better, it’s a little on the long side with some unnecessary promos, but if you just watch the 5 really good – excellent matches you’re in for a hell of a show._ ​


----------



## Corey

Awesome to see Defy or Deny delivered. I'm dying for my order to hurry up and get here...


----------



## KingCrash

I'd agree with everything kwjr86 said except for the main event. It did get better once Homicide was eliminated, but the Homicide/Strong alliance just ended out of nowhere and for the ending they went with they probably could have shaved a few minuets off. Shocked how good Elgin/Edwards was, Ciampa looked much better then he did in Atlanta and easily Bennett's best match in ROH (though that's not saying much and he still looked lost in certain parts).


----------



## silver kyle

*Glory by Honor IX 09/11/10 (7.5/10.0)*

Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny King **1/2

Mark Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus **3/4

Ballz Mahoney & Grizzly Redwood vs. Erick Stevens & Necro Butcher **

El Generico & Colt Cabana vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino ***3/4

Eddie Edwards vs. Shawn Davari **1/2

Austin Aries vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/2

The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Worlds Greatest Tag Team ***3/4

Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong **3/4

Only 3 matches really delivered worthwhile matches, but I was kind of expecting more from each. Probably the weakest iPPV from 2010. The main event was horrible and Terry Funk looked lost as a referee, and was actually getting in the way sometimes.​


----------



## KingCrash

*NWA Force 1 - The Relaunch 2.0*


*Winner Gets Spot in Six Pack Challenge*
Devon Moore vs. Ty Hagen - **

Alex Colon vs. Joe Ettel - **

Niles Young vs. Hybrid - *

Rich Swann vs. Sugar Dunkerton - **1/2

*F1 Heritage Title*
Frightmare vs. Ryan Eagles vs. Ryan Slater vs. Lince Dorado - ***

*Last Man Standing*
Greg Excellent vs. JT Roberts - **

The Monster Squad vs. DJ Hyde - *

*F1 Tag Team Titles*
Osirian Portal vs. The Black Gate Asylum (Alex Payne & Pelle Primeau) - ***1/4

*F1 Title - Six Pack Challenge*
Joe Gacy vs. Sabian vs. RV1 vs. Sami Callihan vs. Johhny Calzone vs. Devon Moore - **1/4


Mostly boring show as the only good matches were the Heritage title 4-way and the surprising tag title match. Some of the people they have in the main event are absolutely horrendous (Calzone, Sabian) while some are just dull (Gacy, RV1).

​


----------



## smitlick

Howd Ryan Eagles go?


----------



## Bubz

Just seen the new Manhattan Mayhem cover and it isnt as good as some of the recent ones. Can't wait to see the show though, especialy Kings/LAX.


----------



## Chismo

Defy or Deny looks great, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Shock

An "open letter" to Steve Corino from Brutal Bob...



> Dear Steve,
> 
> You ain’t a part of the plan. You never were.
> 
> I don’t normally waste my time writing but since the ROH fans seem to live on their computers, here goes.
> 
> I’m damn good at what I do, Corino, and you know it! I took Mike Bennett, with all the raw talent in the world and made him an instant star in ROH. Judging by the looks of the joint, these people needed a new shining light, and I provided that in The Prodigy.
> 
> I had a plan, which Bennett executed perfectly. With a bunch of wins over everyone, including Colt Cabana, six-time tag team champion Mark Briscoe, Adam Cole, Kyle O’Reilly, and YOU, Bennett was undefeated. Just 5 months into his ROH career and The Prodigy was about to defeat Christopher Daniels for the TV Title in Plymouth, MA. Then you barged in and interfered, sticking your nose where it didn’t belong, costing Bennett a victory. We had no beef with you, Corino, until that fateful day in March. The beating we put on you in New York as well as Dearborn was a reminder that you can’t hold a candle to The Prodigy.
> 
> Two weeks ago in Toronto was my favorite Corino-Prodigy Life Lesson. You held your own for a while but after I calmly tried to tell the ref about your evil ways, you used your “Thumb” on me like some sort of a deviant! That’s why you got a Team Prodigy spike piledriver after the match. Another battle which you lost by the way.
> 
> I guess you think you have the last laugh, because my alleged interference led me to get banned from Chicago this Saturday when you face Bennett one more time. On what promises to be one of the biggest nights in company history I won’t be there for The Prodigy! I’m furious I can’t be at ringside and it’s all your fault! But our plan is still in place. World Championship gold is on the horizon. If a has-been has to be kicked out of the way first, so be it.
> 
> I’ve been called an old, bitter f**k but at least I’m that way on the outside. You, my friend, are old and bitter on the inside. You’re a loser and a coward and are your own worst enemy. Stop trying to be someone you’re not. You can’t soar with the eagles when your scratching with the turkeys. Leave The Prodigy alone and retire already.
> 
> Brutal Bob Evans


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> Howd Ryan Eagles go?


Pretty good. Would like to see him and Frightmare have a match because those interactions were the best of the match, but really the only problem was Ryan Slater dragging & slowing everyone else down.


----------



## thephenomenalone

Benjo™ said:


> *SHIMMER Volume 31*
> 
> Kellie Skater vs. Jessica James **½*
> 
> Jessie McKay vs. Sassy Stephie **¾*
> 
> Rayna Von Tash vs. Malia Hosuka ***
> 
> Mercedes Martinez vs. Tomoka Nakagawa ***¼*
> 
> Allison Danger vs. Melanie Cruiser *½*
> 
> No Disqualification Match*
> Rachel Summerlyn vs. Daffney ***
> 
> Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. LuFisto ***¾*
> 
> Cheerleader Melissa vs. Misaki Ohata ****
> 
> SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match*
> The Canadian Ninjas vs. Nikki Roxx and Ariel ***¼*
> 
> Ayako Hamada vs. Daizee Haze *****
> 
> Ayumi Kurihara vs. Sara Del Rey ****¾
> 
> SHIMMER Title Match*
> MsChif vs. Madison Eagles ***¾*
> 
> *My first SHIMMER show and it certainly isn't going to be my last
> Enjoyed the vast majority of the show with it really picking up with the last few matches
> Del Rey/Kurihara was freaking great and easily MOTN. Main event was somewhat disappointing but still pretty enjoyable
> Already looking forward to ordering more SHIMMER*​


By all accounts the reson the main event was disappointing was Madison had an ear injury and couldn't really take a bump. That's also why she didn't defend the title on Volume 32.


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH Only the Strong Survive​*
Bravado Brothers vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly - **3/4
-Decent opener, no qualms here. Can't make up my mind about the Bravados; they're either pretty entertaining or totally indy-riffic, I'm not sure yet.

Caprice Coleman vs Rhett Titus - **1/4
My first look at Coleman, I was pretty impressed, he seems quite slick in the ring.

Colt Cabana vs Grizzly Redwood - **

Mike Bennett vs Cedric Alexander - *
-Still not enamoured by Bennett.

Christopher Daniels vs Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4
-Fantastic finishing stretch, I'd love to see a rematch on a grander scale; an NYC show perhaps.

Andy Ridge & Steve Corino vs Alabama Attitude (Mike Posey and Corey) - *1/2

Chris Hero vs Davey Richards - ****

El Generico vs Homicide vs Kenny King vs Mark Briscoe - ***

Roderick Strong vs Jay Briscoe - ****
-Some incredibly believable nearfalls in this one, I was hooked from the second Jay got busted open.


Overall: Mediocre first half but things pick up with Daniels/Castagnoli. Alongside the main event and Hero/Richards, these three matches make the show a worthwhile investment. It still feels like a B show, but a high end one at least.

Next up: Socal Showdown II.


----------



## Shock

Another ROH sale!



> FOUR DAY DVD SALE
> 
> Don’t miss this special four day sale running until Saturday morning exclusively in the ROH Online Store. It’s time to stock your DVD collection with those missing shows before they’re gone. Over 90 titles are currently included and will remain on sale until the weekend or while supplies last. Straight Shootin’ titles are on sale for only $2 each. Ring of Honor DVD’s from 2002-2008 on sale for only $6 each while most titles from 2009 are available for only $8 each.
> 
> Click on the link below and look at pages 5-12 to see all of the ROH show titles that are included:
> http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=1#5
> 
> Click on the link below and check out pages 2-3 to see the Straight Shootin’ titles that are on sale for $2 each:
> http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=8#2
> 
> Sale prices are valid until Saturday, May 21st at 10 AM EST. Offer is only valid on new orders placed at ROHWrestling.com. No adjustments to prior purchases.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Defy Or Deny*

*Kyle O'Reilly vs Mark Briscoe*
_***_

*All Night Express vs Steve Corino & Grizzly Redwood*
_*1/2_

*Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa*
_***_

*Chris Hero vs TJ Perkins*
_****_

*Bravado Brothers vs Matt Taven and Guy Alexander*
_1/2*_

*Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin*
_****1/4_

*Christopher Daniels vs Mike Bennett - ROH TV Championship*
_**1/2_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Davey Richards*
_****_

*Roderick Strong vs El Genrico vs Jay Briscoe vs Homicide*
_***1/2_​


----------



## KingKicks

thephenomenalone said:


> By all accounts the reson the main event was disappointing was Madison had an ear injury and couldn't really take a bump. That's also why she didn't defend the title on Volume 32.


Ah that would explain why it was so one sided.



Seabs said:


> *Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin*
> _****1/4_


:shocked:


----------



## TelkEvolon

Man, ROH are really trying to clear out their older DVDs.


----------



## peachchaos

Dead weight. Releasing every show on DVD was a pretty ballsy move but it obviously wasn't profitable or even cost effective. Think what storage for all that dead weight costs.


----------



## Chismo

Is *Joe vs Punk II* still ROH's best selling DVD of all time?


----------



## Rickey

*Final video wire before SCOHVI*


----------



## SHIRLEY

"ROH Universe". Bennett, you SUNNUVAGUN.

One of the best videowires I've seen in a long time. Good promos in good locations.


----------



## Corey

*PWG - DDT4 2011*

*First Round*
The Young Bucks vs. Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack - ***
_Hella fun opener. Gatson & Mack are deceptively quick or their size._

The American Wolves vs. RockNes Monsters - ***3/4
_Really surprised by how much how I enjoyed this. Though it would just be an extended squash but it turned out to be quite long and my 2nd favorite match of the night._

The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Cutler Brothers - **1/2
_I couldn't really get into this. Felt like an off match for the Kings and the Cutlers just don't do anything for me._

The Briscoes vs. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa - ***1/4
_This was great, but ended way too soon._

*Semi-Finals*
The American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/2+
_Superkicks._

The Kings of Wrestling vs. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa - ***3/4

*Joey Ryan Invitational Gauntlet*
Ryan Taylor vs. Brian Cage-Taylor vs. Peter Avalon vs. Candice LeRae vs. Joey Ryan - **1/2
_Unnecessary Benoit comments, but it is PWG..._

*Finals*
The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa - ****
_I really enjoyed this over any other match in the tournament. Steen's selling was good, the blood added a nice touch, and the nearfalls were great. And of course lots of superkicks._

*Overall: 8/10*
_Great show, great tournament. _​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I really don't consider Benoit jokes to be that offensive anymore, as I've laughed at and created my fair share of them.


----------



## Tarfu

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> "ROH Universe". Bennett, you SUNNUVAGUN.
> 
> One of the best videowires I've seen in a long time. Good promos in good locations.


I freakin love this wannabe-WWE-persona Bennett is bringing. It's far from original, but still one of the best tactics to draw heat from a smark audience. "...I'm the fastest rising superstar, I'm the best entertainer". Awesome. He reminds me of Joey Ryan in more than one way.

Can't really say I enjoyed much else. If I didn't know better, judging from that promo, I'd look at Shelton as a "forever indy" guy. Terrible. Hero's wasn't that good either, but as a fan I know he's capable of better. It dragged on and failed to keep me interested.

Oh, and that sequence we saw in the end really killed any interest I might've had in watching that match.


----------



## kwjr86

ROH: Manhattan Mayhem IV

Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly vs. Michael Elgin and Mike Mondo: **** *
_Mondo looked decent, nothing special. Cole, O’Reily and Elgin all looked awesome like usual and made this match really good and a quality opener. _

Grizzly Redwood vs. Tomasso Ciampa: *½**
_Ciampa’s supposed to be a monster, he shouldn’t be doing anything but squashing Grizzly in under a minute in this match, nevermind selling his shitty offense and needing help to beat Grizzly. _

Steve Corino vs. "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett: ****
_Decent. Nothing more, nothing less. Hate the thumb bs, besides that Corino looks good, but Bennett, just is so meh, and the sideslam finish is just terrible. _

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The All Night Express: ****¾ *
_ANX has gotten leaps and bounds better than they were, and pissed off don’t give a [email protected]#% briscoes are awesome. Once Rhett got busted open this got intense, and you can just feel the crowd begin to turn on the briscoes and get behind anx, the hot tag finally to King lit the crowd up. Post match is pure greatness and well executed. _

El Generico vs. TJ Perkins: **** *
_Great nonstop action throughout but 7 minutes? What the hell. Loved the finish but it just happened so quickly, I wanted more, these guys with 15-20 would’ve easily been a **** match. Does it makes sense for this match and Ciampa/Grizzly to be the same length? No. _

The Kings of Wrestling vs. Homicide and Hernandez: ****¾*
_Hell of a fun match, best Cide’s look since his return, and Hernandez looked great, and the Kings are the Kings, they had the crowd in the palm of their hand, and there were some really great spots, including Hernandez launching Cide over the ring post on to the kings, great stuff. _

Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards: ******
_Unfortunate finish aside, these guys just have such great chemistry, the pure rules made this match even better with the rope assisted submissions after each guys breaks were gone, if Davey hit the shooting star and got the win which I assume was the planned finish, I’d have bumped this up even higher; just an unfortunate mishap, but it doesn’t take away from the 20 minutes of greatness these guys put in. _

Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards: *****½*
_This is how you do a title change. Excellent match, brutal chops and forearms throughout, they both gave each other everything and nothing would put the other down, the last 5 minutes or so is near perfect. The pop was incredible for the 3 and I still marked out when happened just like I had when in saw it live. _


Overall: 8.25/10
_The first hour or so of this show is incredibly tough to get through, promos before each match and something post match as well, and beside the opener, the matches were subpar. Briscoes/ANX definitely was better than any encounter they’d had up to this point and makes you want more, especially with the post match. Generico/TJP is a great display of wrestling but nothing more nothing less due to its short time. Kings/LAX is one hell of a fun match, Daniels/Richards great wrestling as usual, aside from the unfortunate finish, and Eddie/Roddy makes this show. The main event is well worth the purchase, and theres 4 strong under card matches, definitly worth a purchase and because of the title match a smidge better than Defy or Deny. _​


----------



## seabs

*Wanted to type more about Deny Or Defy last night but I didn't have the time. Thought the show was great as you could probably tell by my ratings.

Bennett and Corino had an awesome promo to kick the show off. Was one of the most enjoyable promos I've seen in a long time and it was a nice change to see a ROH show open with a strong promo to keep a feud going without having those two guys in a match together. I might consider Corino one of the best mic workers going atm after this. Bennett isn't good enough in the ring but he's a good mic worker. This was a great start to the show!

O'Reilly vs Mark was a good opener. Wasn't anywhere near as good as his opener with Jay which I loved but you'd expect a match with Mark to be weaker than one with Jay. O'Reilly's quickly becoming one of the most consistent guys on the Indies and one of the few guys who I'd watch against nearly anyone.

ANX tag wasn't good, quite bad actually. King & Titus barely ever look good when they're in the ring with lower card teams. They just looked really ordinary. Corino's character is awesome right now with his "recovery" and it adds some much needed strength to the undercards which generally suck but do seem to be improving now at least. Match was laid out really bad.

Cole vs Ciampa was really good. Breakthrough performance of sorts for Ciampa. When I've seen him before he's looked completely bland like he had nothing to show for himself but he did that at least here and looked like a decent worker. Cole isn't anywhere near as good as O'Reilly as a natural wrestler to really get over as a babyface for me. He looks fine in tags but as a singles worker he doesn't stand out that much. When he turns heel and feuds with O'Reilly he'll break through though. Shame they didn't make more subtle hints regarding Mia & Cole but why would they I guess. Mia's kick to Cole was insane.

The placing of the Cole/O'Reilly/Bravado's skit was odd. Cole was just shown going to the back selling the match and then next thing you see is him out of his gear talking to O'Reilly. They couldn't have placed this after Hero/TJ and before the Bravado's match? Don' let O'Reilly speak any more than he needs to either.

Hero/TJ was awesome. Heaps better than TJ's match with Davey and peaking ahead of the O'Reilly match too. They played really nicely off off the size difference with Hero constantly getting the upper hand when it came down to a battle of strength or leverage. TJ getting fired up and throwing stiff strikes at Hero and Hero returning them was great. Hero kept the elbows minimal and that made them seem more effective when he did hit one. Loved the finish. Kinda sudden but if fit the match and they need to give more non finisher moves pins. Hero's rolling kick is awesome and I loved him getting the win with it. I get why they're not big on bringing in outside talent, especially from Japan but it's clear what a big difference it makes to their shows just bringing in someone like TJP.

Bravodo's match wasn't good but it got them over as heels I guess. They're not very good in the ring at all and they're not even all that on the mic but they've got great characters which helps them a lot.

Edwards/Elgin was fantastic and MOTN for me. Loved the old school vibe mixed in with the modern Indy moves. They really showed that you can still have a great wrestling match without having to work the flawed current style that so many think they need to do in order to get over. Both men have their flaws but they both play to their strengths and cover up any shortcomings that they may have perfectly. Edwards is an awesome underdog, Elgin is an awesome powerhouse and together they match up brilliantly. There was one kid in the crowd and Eddie gave him a high five and it was so great seeing this kid turn around like it was the greatest moment of his life being high fived by a wrestler. I love stuff like that which makes wrestling so fun, kinda like how girls would go to Mid South shows in the 80's just to run to the front row when the Fantastics or the Rock N Roll's came out so they could get a kiss off them. Elgin really showed here that he can be more than a spotty power freak. That's his selling point though so he still does all of that but he looked much more natural in the ring too. The moonsault catch on the outside into the inverted OKL stampede was a phenomenal spot and it led to a rare but great count out tease. Loved the spot where Elgin went for a lariat with his right arm three times in a row but Edwards kept dodging them so Elgin just took his head with a lariat from his left side. Finishing stretch is one of the best I've seen in a while and it didn't rely on big kickouts to get the match over. Truth's interference was done really well and the double achilles lock was an awesome spot. Edwards shouting ELGIN as he hit big moves was a bit goofy but it played nicely into him shouting RODERICK for the finish. Set the title match up really well and got Eddie over perfectly as the underdog challenger that everyone could get behind. 

Unlike Ciampa and Elgin, Bennett didn't have a breakthrough performance on this show. Daniels did his best in the match but Bennett is just so bland and boring in the ring. The chinlock rest holds are so boring and his control segments are about as drawn out as some of Miz's but worse. Daniels' reaction when he backdropped Bennett on the outside was by far the highlight. Daniels/Corino interaction at the end was nice. I'll say this for Hunter's booking, I'm not the biggest fan of some of the matches that he puts together and the way his matches are laid out but he seems to have the nack of long term booking down to a tee. It's really clear when you watch the DVD shows when they come out and you can see where it's leading to as you're 2-3 months ahead of that show. It would have been perfect if they could have got this weekend of shows out before the double iPPV because they set them up perfectly with Daniels turning and Eddie taking the belt.

Davey vs Claudio had quite a few flaws but it was still good enough to reach **** which says a lot about how good the good parts of the match were. Gonna get the negatives out of the way first. I dont know if Davey's new gimmick is gonna be that he's not safe on the top rope and constantly botches stuff up off there or if it's leading anywhere at all. If not then it's a really tragic coincidence that he's made 3 major fuck ups on the ropes lately. 2 on that weekend and against against King on one of the Revolution shows. This one seemed the safest of the botches but it could have been really bad. Davey also had some of the flaws that hinder all of his matches. The stupid facials, screams and generally awful unnatural selling were all there. Like I said though this was indeed great. Started off brilliantly with some awesome david/goliath dynamic. Loved using his speed to gain the upper hand after Claudio's power just cut him off every time and it led perfectly to the dive spot. Davey's now gone from having the most ludacris dive to pulling out probably the safest suicide dive here that I have ever seen. Claudio is freakishly strong (dunno if anyone here has noticed yet) and he uses it really well in his matches now. The top rope fall away slam was incredible, especially after how badly the last time they were both on the top rope ended up for them. Davey's running kick on the apron missing Claudio but hitting Hagadorn and then turning around to catch Claudio with a flying DDT was a super sweet spot too. Finish had some big kickouts but it was how a Indy style finish should be done if they want it to be effective. The rest of the show didn't have any big kickouts in the finish which was great for those matches but it also made the false finishes in this match more buyable. Only doing a big dramatic finish in one match per show will be great and it'll make them so much more effective when they do come along. They did it perfectly here too as the guy kicking out was the guy who took the fall. Don't mind people kicking out of big moves as long as they don't make a sudden comeback and start hitting big moves themselves.

4 way was barely watchable until Homicide got eliminated and then it got really good. Very much a match of two halves. Strong and Cide are totally irrelevant to me atm and do literally nothing for me. Liked how although there were 3 faces in there with Strong, they all had heat between themselves. They made sure to recognise the past feuds with Jay between Cide and Generico and there was also heat between Generico and Cide. Still not sure what the point in Cide giving Generico a post match cop killa was but pretty much everything Hunter has booked so far has made sense in the end so maybe it'll lead somewhere although I'm not too sure about that one. The Strong/Cide alliance was really strange and just a total turn off. Thankfully Cide was the first eliminated thankfully. Then when it got to Jay/Strong/Generico they had a really fun 3 way segment with some great high flying spots. Generico/Strong was the right choice to finish it and hardly surprising that they had a good finishing stretch together. Really loved how they booked Strong to come out of the match without actually pinning anyone cleanly. Interference at the end was booked about as well as a run in for a main event match can be done. Whole booking of the match was spot on. Eliminations were in the correct order and each guy was booked as they should have been. 

So yeah the show was super overall. 3 great matches and 3 solid matches. Most importantly though it was really easy to sit through, was enjoyable and had some fine wrestling matches. None of the matches had any stupid Indy flaws which put me off modern Indy matches so much and they only part of the show I hated was Cide/Strong. This was imo better than any of the iPPVs that they've done so far this year and probably the best show since Supercard Of Honor last year, at least definitely in terms of enjoyment.*


----------



## Bubz

Video Wire was good, there has to be a 'worlds lightest rag doll' chant at Benjamin.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Tarfu said:


> I freakin love this wannabe-WWE-persona Bennett is bringing.


There's just so much mileage in it. It's so easy to book. He just has to copy every little thing, that WWE do, that ROH fans hate.

He needs to be talking about "ROH Superstars and "ROH Divas" and referring back to Bryan Danielson as "that nerd Daniel Bryan". His character needs to have the most overbearing, blinkered, WWE-centric mindset possible. The fact that he _is_ only a wannabe too, makes it even better.

It's a recipe for pure rage IMO. I'm feeling pretty smug that I called from the moment he first appeared. Hopefully the payoff to it all is that your typical ROH guy, like Kyle O'Reilly, kicks his head in.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Bennett better start using this gimmick to make his matches more interesting then.


----------



## seabs

*His character is fine, it's pretty great actually. The only problem is that he's fucking dire in the ring. Not in the way that he's wrestling a style that attracts heat or anything, it's just a style which is flat out a chore to watch and I dont care how strong a heel he's supposed to be, if nobody wants to watch your matches then you're failing.*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I guess the art of being an annoying, chickenshit indy heel that puts on matches/angles the audience will pay to see died when Prince Nana left in 2006.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Defy or Deny*
- Good Corino/Bennett segment
- Hero vs. TJ was amazing.
- Edwards and Elgin have natural chemistry.
- Davey-Claudio is a very strong MOTYC.

*Manhattan Mayhem IV*
- Cole & O'Reilly are masters of the opening match. Elgin looked great again too.
- Corino's angle is becoming amazing. I've never seen anything like this done before.
- The first half of the show was slow, overall, but it's a chance to see more of the new generation of guys, if nothing else.
- King & Titus. Always improving.
- Heel, chicken farmer Briscoes are pretty damn cool.
- TJ Perkins isn't in the habit of having bad matches.
- KOW-LAX was another big MOTYC IMO. There's no reason why TNA shouldn't be delivering stuff like this, instead of Nasty Boys vs. Eric Bischoff & Chris Harris. The crowd was starting to get red hot by this point in the show btw.
- "Gentlemen...the rules are as follows...".
- Special moment, when Eddie somehow won the title. A long post-amble to the show, after the match finished, which was good. Lots of hugging and stuff.


----------



## KingCrash

*NWA Force 1 - This City Burns*


Rich Swann & RV1 vs. The RunAways (Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater) - **

Diego Demarco vs. Hybrid - **

The Monster Squad vs. Team LanceAlot - *

*Six Man Scramble*
Adam Cole vs. Sabian vs. Greg Excellent vs. Cory Kastle vs. Tyler Veritas vs. CORE - **1/4

*F1 Heritage Title*
Nicky Benz vs. Ryu Lee - **

DJ Hyde vs. Johnny Calzone - *

*F1 Title*
Sami Callihan vs. Rhett Titus - **1/2

*I Quit - Mask vs. Hair*
Kevin Cunningham vs. The Phoenix - **3/4

Pretty flatline show except for the terrible tag match and Hyde/Calzone which was just fat dudes hitting each other for a couple of min. until they get tired, rest, and repeating until the finish. Crowd did get behind Titus in his match and Cunningham and RV1 did try to kill each other in the I Quit match.​


----------



## Shock

ROH on HDNet is now available on DVD.



> [​
> Our latest DVD release feauring footage from the ROH on HDNet TV show is now available in the ROH Online Store. “Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 7” features Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana in an Anything Goes Match; Roderick Strong & Christopher Daniels vs. The American Wolves; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Roderick Strong vs. Kevin Steen; Eddie Edwards vs. Colt Cabana for the World TV Title; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries; plus more more.
> 
> Here is the complete listing of matches that appear on this DVD:
> 
> 1. Roderick Strong vs. Kevin Steen…Episode 58
> 2. World TV Title Match: Eddie Edwards vs. Colt Cabana…Episode 59
> 3. Jerry Lynn vs. Steve Corino…Episode 60
> 4. Non Title Match: Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries…Episode 60
> 5. Colt Cabana vs. Steve Corino…Episode 61
> 6. Jerry Lynn and Delirious vs. Kenny King and Rhett Titus…Episode 62
> 7. Non Title Match: Tyler Black vs. El Generico…Episode 63
> 8. Non Title Match: Kings of Wrestling vs. Dark City Fight Club…Episode 64
> 9. American Wolves vs. Christopher Daniels and Roderick Strong…Episode 64
> 10. Tyler Black, Jerry Lynn, & Delirious vs. Austin Aries, Kenny King, & Rhett Titus…Episode 65
> 11. Kings of Wrestling Gauntlet…Episode 67
> 12. Anything Goes Match: Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana…Episode 66
> 
> To order this title today click on the DVD cover image above!!!


----------



## FITZ

Eddie winning the title made me mark out harder than anything I can ever remember. One of my favorite moments when he scores the win out of nowhere after fooling me that the match was over twice. Don't know when I'll end up seeing it on DVD but it's right up there for my MOTY. 

And it looks like I'm going to have to order Defy or Deny at some point as well. Damn you Seabs


----------



## seabs

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV*

*Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs Michael Elgin & Mike Mondo*
_***3/4_

*Tommaso Ciampa vs Grizzly Redwood*
_1/2*_

*Steve Corino vs Mike Bennett*
_**3/4_

*Briscoes vs All Night Express*
_***1/2_

*El Generico vs TJ Perkins*
_***1/2_

*Kings Of Wrestling vs LAX*
_****1/4_

*Christopher Daniels vs Davey Richards - Pure Wrestling Rules*
_****1/4_

*Roderick Strong vs Eddie Edwards - ROH World Championship*
_****_​
*So yeah this show is awesome. There's so many little things that make the NY shows so much more enjoyable than any other venues. The venue is awesome and the crowds are always the best. Might sound odd but the lighting in the arena and being able to see the crowd and it not being so dark makes the Manhattan shows much more enjoyable for me.

Opening tag is the business it really is. I'm a huge mark for super fun and kinda spotty 12 minute tags opening shows. PWG get them spot on when they do them and with Cole/O'Reilly ROH have the perfect undercard guys to put in this slot and have some really fun openers on big shows. Elgin had an incredible weekend and he started to look like the real deal in those 2 matches. Elgin/O'Reilly is one of my favourite combinations in wrestling right now. Their HDNet match was super and the exchanges here were glorious too. The samoan drop/fall away slam combo that Elgin did was so insanely crisply delivered it was incredible. MMMMIKEY was booked perfectly for the guy coming in and then going back out. He looked fine and showed plenty of spirit.

Ciampa/Grizzly was an abomination. Grizzly got in more offence than Ciampa did and made Ciampa look like a total chump. This should have just been Ciampa tossing Grizzly around with a few hope spots thrown in. Only saving grace was Mia Yim. I would willingly watch any Ciampa match as long as it has Mia kicking someone's head off.

Corino/Bennett was fun. They had another really good promo before hand and Corino's character is really enjoyable to watch. Bennett didn't slow the match down enough to bore me out of my mind. Corino's coming off as a fantastic worker atm.

Briscoes/ANX was good. Match was kinda awkward as the crowd was quiet for the most part as ANX were heels and they didn't want to cheer Briscoes. Knowing the double turn was coming made it much better though as you could see how perfect it would be and it was nice to see Briscoes build to it rather than just suddenly turning out of nowhere like some promotions do. Match got more interesting when Titus got beat down and they started the FIP segment. This really helped get Titus over with the crowd and King's hot tag was super hot. King could easily become one of the best hot tags going now he's babyface. Nice start to the feud.

Generico/TJ was just a super good little match. Bit short yeah but the card was stacked and I'd prefer this be shorter and keep the show under 3 hours. Finish was awesome and like I've said before I'm loving how the finishes can come from just one big move now in ROH rather than having to be a finisher to finish the match. Hopefully they keep that up.

KOW/LAX was AWESOME. Kinda the same layout to the 1st WGTT match but this time it worked a lot better. Was really looking forward to the potential Claudio/Hernandez exchanges and they were even better than I could have possibly imagined. Both guys are just fucking beasts and seeing them go at each other was great. Hernandez is a fucking beast and he could easily be a huge deal if he wasn't stuck in TNA. Cide was much better here as he had a purpose and wasn't just in a random match with no meaning where he sucks. Fuck they need to get Cide a feud quick to make him interesting again. Finish was a bit weak but the match was awesome overall.

Davey/Daniels was awesome too. Pure rules was a bit random but they made use of them really well. Especially loved the submissions in the ropes when the breaks were used up. Daniels using a closed fist behind the refs back and basically forcing Davey to lose a break was an awesome tease to his future heel turn. Going back and watching the lead in to his heel turn is really great as you can spot the subtle hints and know where they're leading to. There's a few Daniels performances out there where he just looks like one of the best workers ever and he came off like that here. Davey had his usual flaws - stupid mannerisms and not knowing how to sell. He kept teasing another concussion which I guess kinda would have played nicely off the last NY appearance but instead it was just Davey trying to oversell stuff. Davey's "shit I've just been knocked out" sell is one of the most annoying things about current wrestling. Daniels stepped his game up enough to make up for Davey's shortcomings though and for all his flaws as a worker Davey is actually generally a pretty good wrestler technically. SSP botch was embarrassing and it seemed as though that was the intended finish which it made it even more cringe worthy. Davey's flaws and botched ending aside this could have been looking at being a genuine MOTYC for me.

Probably wasn't as big a fan of Edwards/Strong as most others were but it's still really great. Isn't the best match technically and it's helped a lot by Eddie actually winning I thought. Chops were nasty and the chop battle in the middle was a great thing to throw in. Shame Strong's chops aren't what they used to be anymore though. Can't say I was overly crazy about anything they did in the match like I was with KOW/LAX and Davey/Daniels and even the opener but as a whole it was really well put together. Got Eddie's fire over really well and made him look like a genuine champ without making the champ look like an undeserving champ. The finish with a roll up seemed to catch the crowd off guard and it seemed like there were a lot of them that that didn't realise Eddie won the belt until they announced it. Maybe for this match and for the title change they could have had Eddie pull out some big move and make the finish more obvious and draw a bigger pop for the 3 count. Not gonna complain too much about the new finish routines though because I'm a big fan of the change in philosophy. *


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I expect the MM4 opener to be added to the 2011 comp thread.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - International Incident*


Sami Callihan vs. Kyle O'Reilly - **1/4

Drew Gulak vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - **1/4

Philly’s Most Wanted (Joker & Sabian) vs. Bandido, Jr. & Azrieal - **

*CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs. Rich Swann - ***

AR Fox vs. Ty Hagen vs. Ryan McBride vs. Ryan Slater vs. Jonathan Gresham vs. Alex Colon - **

Jon Moxley vs. Jake Crist - ***

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Devon Moore vs. Robert Anthony - *1/2

DJ Hyde vs. Daisuke Sekimoto - **

Jun Kasai vs. Necro Butcher - *


CZW’s first show after Best Of The Best had some of the same talent but almost nothing clicked. Only Cole’s continued good run and a surprisingly decent Jake Crist were anything noticeable. Between the bad booking/matchups, the crowd not caring and Necro being a shell of himself the last three matches disappointed greatly.

​


----------



## smitlick

Am Selling some DVDs on Ebay atm if anyone here is interested hit me up

Community Season 1
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170644292811&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Glee Season 1
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170644295267&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

AAW Best of 2009 and Best of 2010
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170644298779&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Any idea when ROH is running their next sale? I've got 4 DVDs I wanna grab in the next week or so.


----------



## McQueen

They run one every week.


----------



## TelkEvolon

*-- ROH: Battle Of The Best --*



*Yamato vs Eddie Edwards -* ***1/4


*Ryo Saito vs Austin Aries -* ***


*Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards -* ****


*El Generico, Shingo & Dragon Kid vs BxB Hulk, Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino -* ****


*Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson -* ****


*Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs Mark & Jay Briscoe -* ***3/4


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I seriously want a Yamato vs. Edwards rematch NOW. Earth to PWG.


----------



## TelkEvolon

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I seriously want a Yamato vs. Edwards rematch NOW. Earth to PWG.


Yeah, those two now days would be awesome.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

McQueen said:


> They run one every week.


If I'm remembering correctly there should be a big one next weekend for memorial day, right?


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Defy or Deny*

Mark Briscoe vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***
_Another great opener that features Cole/O'Reilly. Not quite as good as O'Reilly's match with Jay Briscoe, but still very enjoyable._

Steve Corino & Grizzly Redwood vs. The All Night Express - **
_I was actually surprised by how bad this was. Didn't seem like Corino & Grizz were on their game at all._

Adam Cole vs. Tommaso Ciampa - ***
_Real nice undercard match. I really like Ciampa, he's got a good look and is good enough in the ring to hold his own._

Chris Hero vs. TJ Perkins - ***3/4
_Great back and forths match, just didn't quite love it as much as others. Seemed a bit slow at times but there weres ome nice counter sequences and stiff strikes. The first elbow Hero hit him with was just plain awesome. TJ contines to put on great exhibition matches._

The Bravado Brothers vs. Matt Taven & Guy Alexander - *
_I love the Bravados, but this was terrible placement, skippable, and forgettable._

Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin - ****
_Great promo from Truth and Elgin beforehand. Fantastic match. Elgin is continuously improving and constantly impressing, and looking back this will probably be considered his breakout match. That Oklahoma Stampede he hit on the outside was pretty sick. What's crazy though is if you watch the tag match he was in at wXw Kreuzzug ZXI you'll see he's still got so much more to offer, and that's the match that made me really take notice. Now that they've signed him to a contract I'd love to see them push him hard and give him more matches like this on a consistent basis. Oh yeah, Edwards was good too._

*ROH World Television Championship*
Christopher Daniels(c) vs. Mike Bennett - **3/4
_Pretty solid match, but I don't think it was Bennett's best thus far, as I really enjoyed his match with Adam Cole at Champions vs. All Stars._

Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/4
_Did I think this was balls awesome? Yes I did. Incredible counter sequences to go along with more of Claudio's incredible displays of strength. I'd definitely say he's is one of the most underutilized guys in the company. His overall persona, character, and his sheer power just make him look like such a superstar. He needs to face Eddie for the belt immediately. He hasn't had a title shot in like what... 3 years? But on another note, Davey needs to slow down sometimes. He works at such a crazy pace he gets himself in bad situations on the top rope. _

*Four-Way Elimination Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Homicide vs. Jay Briscoe vs. El Generico - ***1/2
_The first several minutes of this were pretty boring, mainly because Homicide stuink it up. But once he got eliminated it was good. I loved the triple threat portion, easily the best part. Been a while since we had a 3-way title match._

*Overall: 8/10*
_Great show. Tons of quality. 3 and a half hours of great wrestling and some nice promos thrown in._​


----------



## LariatSavage

Just watched Chikara Pro's "Clutch of Doom!" ... MY Review!


----------



## seabs

*AAW had their first iPPV this weekend that everyone seems to have looked past.*


> * Show opened with Kevin Harvey firing up the crowd for a true wrestling show and introducing Billy Corgan. Corgan brought out the BWO and began to degrade them saying their heyday had come and gone. This brought out "The Franchise" Shane Douglas who had some words for not only Corgan but also Vince McMahon and Dixie Carter. Corgan revealed he had been put in charge for the nights show and was changing the AAW rulebook to include DQ's and count outs for the BWO's matches.
> 
> - The Awesome Threesome d. The BWO (Nova/Blue Meanie) when Jordan Mcentyre hit Meanie with Eryn's high heel.
> 
> * Promo from Silas Young who was not ipmressed with drawing Stevie Richards in the nights Main Event. He was flanked by Mason Beck who promised tonight someone was going to "f*cking die".
> 
> - Mason Beck d. Darrin Corbin to retain the AAW Heritage Title with the "Beck Mountain Bomb"
> 
> Beck looked imressive here and Corbin continues to struggle in the singles division.
> 
> * Promo from Arik Cannon and Dave Prazak. Cannon says he cost Jimmy Jacobs his title shot because he knew it would get peoples attention and he would continue to do wht he wanted when he wanted.
> 
> - Shane Hollister d. Johnny Wave, Shiima Xion and Christian Faith when he hit a brainbuster on Wave
> 
> Lots of action from the young talent of AAW in this one. Hollister comes out with the win in a match where all four men shined. Lots of "AAW" chants here.
> 
> - Arik Cannon d. Jimmy Jacobs when Dave Prazak provided extra leverage for a pinfall
> 
> Wild brawl between these two rivals that spilled all over the room. They fought to the right side balcony and Jacobs was dumped 9ft to the stage injuring his knee. Jacobs fought back vailantly but in the end it was Cannon sittign down on a sunset flip attempt and Dave Prazak providing the leverage for the win. Great fight and doubt we have seen the end of this feud.
> 
> - Zero Gravity d. Irish Airborne to retain the AAW Tag Team Titles in a Ladder Match
> 
> Crazy match here with both teams going for some wild stuff. End comes when Dave Crist is thrown off the top tothe outside through a table and CJ Esparza hits Jake Crist with a Shooting Star Elbow through a ladder that was set up between two charis allow Gakiya to grab the belts.
> 
> * Promo from Truth Martini and Keith Walker claiming Joey Eastman was not at Bourbon St and implied they had injured his leg. (Eastman does have a broken leg and missed his flight, he has not commented on the injury as of yet.) Darrin Corbin walked in the locker room and was called a loser by Walker and Martini as they laughed in his face.
> 
> - Dan Lawrence d. Jesse Emerson to retain the AAW Heavyweight Title with a roll up
> 
> The match was supposed to be non title and Emerson (who just earned his roster spot last month) complained. DL was quick to say he was a fighting champion and put the belt up. Emerson looked good here with some powerful offense but Lawrence as usual would not say die and retained with a roll up.
> 
> - Keith Walker w/ Truth Martini and CLASH w/ Mena Libra d. Chris Hall/Louis Lyndon/Marion Fontaine in a six man tag when Walker hit Lyndon with a lariat
> 
> After the match Walker and Martini were going to continue the beat down until Darrin Corbon ran in with a chair for the save.
> 
> - Michael Elgin d. Alex Shelley with a spinning powerbomb
> 
> Big reaction for SHelley in his AAW return. This was a very hard fought back and forth match with Elgin picking up his first big win in AAW.
> 
> - Silas Young d. Stevie Richards via DQ when Billy Corgan reveresed the refs decision following a Silas tap out
> 
> The fans were ready to riot when Corgan gave Silas the match. Shane Douglas came down but turned on Stevie! Mason Beck came out and was about to powerbomb Richards when the lights went out and Sabu appeared!
> 
> - Sabu d. Mason Beck in a non title match with an Arabian Face Buster through a table
> 
> Wild scene as Sabu and Beck battered each other with chair shots. Sabu shows he is still tough as nails and gets the win.
> 
> Post match Silas Young and Irish Airborne run in followed by BWO and then the entire AAW roster as the night ends with a gigantic brawl.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who came out. Another really fun evening at Bourbon St.
> 
> Show will be availble on www.GFL.tv this coming weekend. Stay tuned for details.


*Looks like a usually good show from them. Shelley/Elgin sounds awesome, interesting that they got Shelley on iPPV. *


----------



## Corey

Damn, that show looks great and it's only $9.95. I may consider getting that, but I'll wait and see if buster posts it first.


----------



## seancarleton77

I can't wait to see Elgin throw around Shelley like a rag doll!


----------



## Certified G

Currently watching ROH Glory By Honor V, only watched Jack Evans vs Davey Richards so far but damn, that match was great.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't think the Elgin/Shelley match will be available on ippv since they don't have it listed on the rundown and due to TNA.


----------



## SHIRLEY

DIE IN A FIRE TNA FFS!!!

This _is_ coming out on one of those newfangled Digital Versatile Discs right?


----------



## KingKicks

Picked this up at ROH in Atlanta, thought I'd finally give it a watch as it's only an hour and a half.

*Joshi 4 Hope*

Kaori Yoneyama and Hailey Hatred vs. Sexy Star and Cherry Bomb ***½*
_Some sloppy moments and some shockingly stiff spots during this. Cherry Bomb took some brutal stuff_

Yoshiko Tamura vs. Madison Eagles ****¼-***½*
_Very mat based early on, and it built up to a really hard hitting back and forth match. It was well booked considering both went into the match as champions, and it's the best Madison Eagles match I've seen so far_

3S (Hiroyo Matsumoto and Misaki Ohata) vs. NEO Machine Guns (Tanny Mouse and Yuki Miyazaki) *N/R*
_Very difficult to rate because there were moments where the match completely stopped for comedy spots which were difficult to understand and took away from the match overall_

Ayumi Kurihara vs. Tomoka Nakagawa ***½*
_An enjoyable yet disappointing main event. Still enjoying Kurihara more and more each time I see her wrestle_

*Not a bad DVD at all. Nothing really bad and the Eagles/Tamura match was pretty damn good*​


----------



## CM Skittle

The Corre said:


> Currently watching ROH Glory By Honor V, only watched Jack Evans vs Davey Richards so far but damn, that match was great.


This is one of my favorite shows ever.  Especially the main event.


----------



## seabs

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> DIE IN A FIRE TNA FFS!!!
> 
> This _is_ coming out on one of those newfangled Digital Versatile Discs right?


*AAW released all the proper shows from last year on DVD so I don't see any reason why they wouldn't be.*


----------



## fumble19

can someone recommend a couple of recent roh shows to get


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Everything they've done since March this year looks to be worth getting.


I'm selling some shit, let me know if you're interested.

Best of CM Punk: Better Than You (sold out on ROH and highspots, not available for ROHVideos download) - includes matches against Samoa Joe, AJ Styles, Homicide, Raven, and Christopher Daniels, plus some epic promos

Death Before Dishonor 7/19/2003 (sold out on ROH and highspots, not available for ROHVideos download) - includes Samoa Joe vs. Paul London, Raven vs. CM Punk, AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs. Briscoes, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana vs. Dan Maff vs. BJ Whitmer, and Tom Carter vs. Doug Williams

Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/2006 (sold out on ROH and highspots, not available for ROHVideos download) - includes Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi, and Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans vs. CIMA, Naruki Doi, & Masato Yoshino

Sixth Anniversary Show 2/23/2008 (sold out on ROH and highspots) - includes Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries vs. Go Shiozaki, Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Necro Butcher, Brent Albright vs. El Generico, Kevin Steen vs. Joey Matthews, and Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw

The Final Countdown Tour: Boston 9/25/2009 - includes Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson and Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong

Fade to Black 9/10/2010 (sold out on ROH; highspots has it priced $19.99 BEFORE SHIPPING) - includes Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels, Eddie Edwards vs. Erick Stevens, and Kings of Wrestling vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana, plus Tyler Black's best matches (both singles and in tags alongside Jimmy Jacobs) against Bryan Danielson, Nigel McGuinness, Kenny Omega, the Briscoes, Claudio Castagnoli, Kevin Steen, & El Generico

Tag Title Classic II 12/17/2010 - includes Kings of Wrestling vs. American Wolves, TJ Perkins vs. Kyle O'Reilly, Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt, and Briscoes vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino

TNA Turning Point 2007 (Region 1) - includes Gail Kim vs. Awesome Kong and Kurt Angle, AJ Styles, & Tomko vs. Samoa Joe, Kevin Nash, & Eric Young

Brian Kendrick & Paul London's Excellent Adventure - feature stories/opinions/thoughts on Matt & Jeff Hardy, Bob Holly, Chris Benoit, Bryan Danielson, John Morrison, Joey Mercury, Undertaker, Batista, Triple H, John Cena, Randy Orton, Dave Lagana, Dean Malenko, Jamie Noble, William Regal, Dave Taylor, Deuce & Domino, Lance Cade, Trevor Murdoch, the Dudleyz, and Vince McMahon

I also have an extra copy of Snow White on blu ray (Region A; DVD is Region 1) I need to get rid of. I'll happily sell it for $20 total.


----------



## Dug2356

$20 for it all or what ?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Snow White would be $20 total including domestic shipping.


----------



## FITZ

*ROH 7th Anniversary Show*



*Roderick Strong and Erick Stevens vs. Kenny King and Rhett Titus*

The crowd really seemed to enjoy Rhett Titus getting his ass kicked. I can't blame them either as he had a really obnoxious and easy to hate heel character. What surprised me about this was how evenly matched they seemed. Over two years ago ANX (I don't think they even called themselves that at the time) really wasn't taken as much of a threat in the tag team division yet they seemed really close at times to scoring the win against a big ROH star in Strong and Erick Stevens. They didn't even need to cheat all that much to take them to the limit either. The avoided overkill and kept things nice and short (they maybe hit the 10 minute mark). Really good match. 
****
*


*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright *

A real heavyweight fight is something that we see all that often in Ring of Honor or independent wrestling in general. I think it's for that fact alone that this match was able to get my attention and hold on to it. I understand that these two were feuding going into the match but this really could have been cut a little shorter by giving it an ending instead of a time limit draw. They had this good control segment by Claudio followed by a nice comeback by Brent. They just rook too long to get to the finishing stretch. The best example of this would be how the crowd was really getting into the match and Claudio killed the crowd by throwing Albright out of the ring instead of keeping the finishing stretch going. Granted they just did it so they could stall for time but it really killed the momentum they did a great job building. The match was still really good but a 12 or 13 minute match with an ending would have made this a lot better. Also the way they restarted it only to have a DQ a minute later was kind of lame. I still liked it a lot though.
*****

*

Bobby Dempsey vs. Adam Pearce w/Shane Haggadorn and Sara Del Rey*

Dempsey squashes him in less than a minute. No need to make it last longer I guess. 
*1/4**



*Mike Quackenbush vs. Jerry Lynn*

I was really excited to see this match as I really tough these two would be able to work well together. I thought the match was good but they went about in a much different way then I was expecting. I was kind of hoping to see a really fast paced technical match but they went for a more story driven approach with Lynn working the head of Quackenbush. Quackenbush played a good underdog babyface with the way he took some of the bumps on his head and his comeback offense. Lynn however showed no personality at all. He wasn't a face, he wasn't a heel, he just did his moves and showed virtually no emotion. The story they told was still interesting though and there were some very nicely done technical sequences. 
***3/4*


_Revolution Rules Match:_
*Austin Aries, Jimmy Jacobs, and Brodie Lee vs. Tyler Black, Necro Butcher, and Delirious
*
Kind of cool seeing all the former AOTF members uniting against Jimmy Jacobs. I also marked big time for the for the live action split screen circa 1995 WCW. While the action itself wasn't the greatest thing ever, it was a pretty average brawl for the most part, the roles that they had everyone play was done perfectly. Brodie Lee was brought in solely to take out Necro, which he did. Jacobs was the evil leader but Aries wasn't one of his followers so there was a lot of tension between them. This was also a match were you could tell that ROH had big plans for Black as he was able to beat both Aries and Jacobs by himself. This is a match where it's more about well they did everything than what they did. 
*****



Bison Smith and Jimmy Rave w/Prince Nana and Ernesto Osiris vs. Bryan Danielson and Colt Cabana

The returns of Jimmy Rave and Colt Cabana were awesome. rave got a really good reaction but the sustained pop that Colt got was pretty incredible. The match itself was good but without the returns it really wouldn't have been anything all that special. It's really all about the moment of Colt coming back and it was all a blast to watch. Post match with "The Final Countdown" and Cabana celebrating on the same corner over and over with Danielson was pretty funny as well. 
***3/4*


*D-Lo Brown vs. Jay Briscoe*

D-Lo was great in this match. He came out acting like a face, shooting on WWE and playing to the crowd. Well once Jay got the best of him a few times by his quickness D-Lo lost it and hit a low blow on Jay while the ref was looking the other way after D-Lo shoved him. From that point on he was in full heel mode. The best way to picture the structure of this match is a WWE like pace but with more indy moves. And that's not a bad thing at all. Brown, or someone like him would be a great addition to the roster as he was more willing to be a heel and not do all sorts of crazy moves. The fact that he got a good face reaction when the match started and was being booed at the end is an impressive feat in front of the smarky NYC crowd. 
****1/4 *



_No DQ Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship:_
*The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico(c)*

I loved everything about this match. It was a war that really set up the continuation of this feud. Steen went in with a knee that was already messed up and the Wolves went right after it. This is the same knee that would later fool everyone into thinking that Steen was going to retire, so to say Steen sold it well would be an under statement. I loved the ending as well, especially the fact that Steen sold his leg and yelled out in pain the whole time he had Davey locked in the sharpshooter. The match was great and I also liked the post match beat down a lot as well. 
******


_ROH World Championship Match:_
*Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA
*
The night before this match Nigel had torn his bicep. Kenta went right after it. The fact that I'm pretty sure Nigel was hurt probably helped with Nigel's fantastic selling job but that doesn't even take that much away from the selling job. Nigel looked like a broken man in the opening minutes. The look on his face when he was taken off his feet by a stiff slap from Kenta incredible. Without really being able to use any strikes and limited strength in his arms I wasn't sure how Nigel would be able to actually pull this off. In this case the fact that Nigel's offense was so limited made the match a lot better. I loved that with an injured arm he responded by working the arm of Kenta. This was done really well, the only problem I really had with it was that Nigel was a heel and the fans really hated him. It was insulting for them to be throwing trash at him after he won. That aside this was fantastic. 
*****1/4 *​
The last matches kicked ass and everything else on the card was at the very least good aside from a 1 minute match. Not much to complain about, a show worth watching.


----------



## TelkEvolon

fumble19 said:


> can someone recommend a couple of recent roh shows to get


Final Battle 2010

Only The Strng Survive

Socal Showdown II

Defy Or Deny

Manhatten Mayhem IV

Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter One

Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter Two


----------



## Bubz

TaylorFitz said:


> *ROH 7th Anniversary Show*
> 
> 
> 
> *Roderick Strong and Erick Stevens vs. Kenny King and Rhett Titus*
> 
> The crowd really seemed to enjoy Rhett Titus getting his ass kicked. I can't blame them either as he had a really obnoxious and easy to hate heel character. What surprised me about this was how evenly matched they seemed. Over two years ago ANX (I don't think they even called themselves that at the time) really wasn't taken as much of a threat in the tag team division yet they seemed really close at times to scoring the win against a big ROH star in Strong and Erick Stevens. They didn't even need to cheat all that much to take them to the limit either. The avoided overkill and kept things nice and short (they maybe hit the 10 minute mark). Really good match.
> ****
> *
> 
> 
> *Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright *
> 
> A real heavyweight fight is something that we see all that often in Ring of Honor or independent wrestling in general. I think it's for that fact alone that this match was able to get my attention and hold on to it. I understand that these two were feuding going into the match but this really could have been cut a little shorter by giving it an ending instead of a time limit draw. They had this good control segment by Claudio followed by a nice comeback by Brent. They just rook too long to get to the finishing stretch. The best example of this would be how the crowd was really getting into the match and Claudio killed the crowd by throwing Albright out of the ring instead of keeping the finishing stretch going. Granted they just did it so they could stall for time but it really killed the momentum they did a great job building. The match was still really good but a 12 or 13 minute match with an ending would have made this a lot better. Also the way they restarted it only to have a DQ a minute later was kind of lame. I still liked it a lot though.
> *****
> 
> *
> 
> Bobby Dempsey vs. Adam Pearce w/Shane Haggadorn and Sara Del Rey*
> 
> Dempsey squashes him in less than a minute. No need to make it last longer I guess.
> *1/4**
> 
> 
> 
> *Mike Quackenbush vs. Jerry Lynn*
> 
> I was really excited to see this match as I really tough these two would be able to work well together. I thought the match was good but they went about in a much different way then I was expecting. I was kind of hoping to see a really fast paced technical match but they went for a more story driven approach with Lynn working the head of Quackenbush. Quackenbush played a good underdog babyface with the way he took some of the bumps on his head and his comeback offense. Lynn however showed no personality at all. He wasn't a face, he wasn't a heel, he just did his moves and showed virtually no emotion. The story they told was still interesting though and there were some very nicely done technical sequences.
> ***3/4*
> 
> 
> _Revolution Rules Match:_
> *Austin Aries, Jimmy Jacobs, and Brodie Lee vs. Tyler Black, Necro Butcher, and Delirious
> *
> Kind of cool seeing all the former AOTF members uniting against Jimmy Jacobs. I also marked big time for the for the live action split screen circa 1995 WCW. While the action itself wasn't the greatest thing ever, it was a pretty average brawl for the most part, the roles that they had everyone play was done perfectly. Brodie Lee was brought in solely to take out Necro, which he did. Jacobs was the evil leader but Aries wasn't one of his followers so there was a lot of tension between them. This was also a match were you could tell that ROH had big plans for Black as he was able to beat both Aries and Jacobs by himself. This is a match where it's more about well they did everything than what they did.
> *****
> 
> 
> 
> Bison Smith and Jimmy Rave w/Prince Nana and Ernesto Osiris vs. Bryan Danielson and Colt Cabana
> 
> The returns of Jimmy Rave and Colt Cabana were awesome. rave got a really good reaction but the sustained pop that Colt got was pretty incredible. The match itself was good but without the returns it really wouldn't have been anything all that special. It's really all about the moment of Colt coming back and it was all a blast to watch. Post match with "The Final Countdown" and Cabana celebrating on the same corner over and over with Danielson was pretty funny as well.
> ***3/4*
> 
> 
> *D-Lo Brown vs. Jay Briscoe*
> 
> D-Lo was great in this match. He came out acting like a face, shooting on WWE and playing to the crowd. Well once Jay got the best of him a few times by his quickness D-Lo lost it and hit a low blow on Jay while the ref was looking the other way after D-Lo shoved him. From that point on he was in full heel mode. The best way to picture the structure of this match is a WWE like pace but with more indy moves. And that's not a bad thing at all. Brown, or someone like him would be a great addition to the roster as he was more willing to be a heel and not do all sorts of crazy moves. The fact that he got a good face reaction when the match started and was being booed at the end is an impressive feat in front of the smarky NYC crowd.
> ****1/4 *
> 
> 
> 
> _No DQ Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship:_
> *The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico(c)*
> 
> I loved everything about this match. It was a war that really set up the continuation of this feud. Steen went in with a knee that was already messed up and the Wolves went right after it. This is the same knee that would later fool everyone into thinking that Steen was going to retire, so to say Steen sold it well would be an under statement. I loved the ending as well, especially the fact that Steen sold his leg and yelled out in pain the whole time he had Davey locked in the sharpshooter. The match was great and I also liked the post match beat down a lot as well.
> ******
> 
> 
> _ROH World Championship Match:_
> *Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA
> *
> *The night before this match Nigel had torn his bicep. Kenta went right after it. The fact that I'm pretty sure Nigel was hurt probably helped with Nigel's fantastic selling job but that doesn't even take that much away from the selling job. Nigel looked like a broken man in the opening minutes. The look on his face when he was taken off his feet by a stiff slap from Kenta incredible. Without really being able to use any strikes and limited strength in his arms I wasn't sure how Nigel would be able to actually pull this off. In this case the fact that Nigel's offense was so limited made the match a lot better. I loved that with an injured arm he responded by working the arm of Kenta. This was done really well, the only problem I really had with it was that Nigel was a heel and the fans really hated him. It was insulting for them to be throwing trash at him after he won. That aside this was fantastic*.
> *****1/4 *​
> The last matches kicked ass and everything else on the card was at the very least good aside from a 1 minute match. Not much to complain about, a show worth watching.


Nigel is the man! I heard in the TNA section (yeah, I went there) about a month ago that he is retiring, does anyone know this to be true? I might cry if so. The dude is my favorite ROH wrestler ever.


----------



## Shock

NEW SALE!



> *SPECIAL 2 DAY SALE- 35% OFF ALL DVD’S AND APPAREL*
> 
> Take 35% Off all in stock merchandise and apparel today in the Ring of Honor Online Store.
> 
> To redeem your 35% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
> 2. Enter the coupon code: memorial into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
> 
> * This offer is not valid on live event tickets.
> 
> Sale ends Wednesday, May 25th at 4 PM EST. Shipping costs can not be discounted. Not valid on any previously placed orders. No adjustments to prior purchases. Valid while supplies last.
> 
> NEW/UPCOMING DVD RELEASES:
> - Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 2 (DVD- Preorder, Ships Thursday)
> - Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1- Atlanta, GA 4/1/11
> - ROH on HDNet Vol. 7
> - Manhattan Mayhem IV- New York, NY 3/19/11
> - Defy Or Deny- Plymouth, MA 3/18/11 (DVD)
> - 9th Anniversary Show- Chicago Ridge, IL 2/26/11 (DVD)
> - World’s Greatest- Dayton, OH 2/25/11 (DVD)
> - SoCal Showdown 1/28/11 (DVD)
> - Guest Booker with Al Snow (DVD-R)
> - CZW “International Incident 4/10/11 (DVD-R)
> - CZW “Best of the Best X”- Philadelphia, PA (Double DVD-R Set)
> - Timeline: The History of WWE- 1985 Greg Valentine (DVD-R)
> - Shimmer Vol. 36 (DVD)
> - Shimmer Vol. 35 (DVD)
> - Shimmer Vol. 34 (DVD)
> - TNA Twin Pack Vol. 3- Against All Odds 2011/Victory Road 2011 (2
> Disc Set)


----------



## ECW fan

I took advantage of the sale and ordered Defy Or Deny, Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1 & Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 2.


----------



## Stellar Supernova

yeah, just saw the sale and I'm thinking about ordering ROH on HDNET Volume 3 and Final Battle 2009. Anyone wanna tell me if their worth it or not?


----------



## KingCrash

Vol. 3 of HDNet is good, but you can skip FB 09. About the only things on FB you'd need to see is Hero/Kingston and the great Young Bucks/Steenerico tag match that lead to Steen's awesome turn.


----------



## Stellar Supernova

Oh thanks for the heads-up man, I just heard FB09 was so amazing and it came with a second disc so I thought might as well. But yeah, the second disc doesn't look too good. So any recommendations for any other HDNet volumes and is there any must see 2009 shows? Just started watching ROH this year so yeah lol.


----------



## KingCrash

Volumes 2 and 4 are good, but I've only seen the match listings for the first five. 2009 was kind of a transition period where Pearce was trying to figure out what he wanted to do and so there weren't that many must see shows overall. The last two dates of The Final Countdown Tour (Boston & GBH VIII) are good and Double Feature has the best tag ROH has had in at least the last few years with The Wolves vs. Danielson & Black.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Whoever said FB09 was amazing wasn't just lying, they ARE liars out and out. My god that show sucked outside of the Steen/Generico segment.


----------



## Stellar Supernova

Thanks again. Yeah guess 2009 was a little weird with Lynn being champ and all. Maybe I should just order an earlier show from 2010? Any recommendations?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

March and April shows for certain.


----------



## SHIRLEY

HDNET V6 has the full TV title tourney on btw. That makes it special, in it's own right.

I'd definitely recommend GBHVIII.


----------



## Stellar Supernova

Yeah, I think I'll end up getting Glory By Honor VIII. Danielson and Nigel should be epic. 

Was The Omega Effect good? Seems like a good card.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Stellar Supernova said:


> So any recommendations for any other HDNet volumes and is there any must see 2009 shows? Just started watching ROH this year so yeah lol.


I think all the HDNet sets are great.


-Going by what is still in stock-

*Must See 2009:*

Glory By Honor VIII

The Omega Effect


*Honorable Mentions 2009:*

Violent Tendencies

Final Countdown Tour: Boston


----------



## topper1

Stellar Supernova said:


> Yeah, I think I'll end up getting Glory By Honor VIII. Danielson and Nigel should be epic.


Don't get your hopes up it is one of the worst Nigel vs Dragon matches imo.

Bitter Friends stiffer enemies 2 is an awesome show from the the 1st half of 2010.


----------



## jawbreaker

Stellar Supernova said:


> Yeah, I think I'll end up getting Glory By Honor VIII. Danielson and Nigel should be epic.
> 
> Was The Omega Effect good? Seems like a good card.


Bit of a letdown. Dead crowd, disappointing big matches. Aries vs. Richards the night before was better. Nakajima/Omega was super fun and the main was great. Overall one of the best shows of 2009. But if Double Feature II is in stock get that, the main is the best ROH tag ever. And that's not an exaggeration at all.


----------



## TelkEvolon

jawbreaker said:


> Bit of a letdown. Dead crowd, disappointing big matches. Aries vs. Richards the night before was better. Nakajima/Omega was super fun and the main was great. Overall one of the best shows of 2009. But if Double Feature II is in stock get that, *the main is the best ROH tag ever.* And that's not an exaggeration at all.


It is an amazing ***** match. A real must see.

BUT, if you get Champions vs All Stars, it comes with a bonus disc with like 6 other great Wolves matches.


Aries vs Richards is sold out. I am telling you the DVDs that are available for purchase.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

topper1 said:


> Bitter Friends stiffer enemies 2 is an awesome show from the the 1st half of 2010.


It contains your standard ****+ Davey vs. Strong match, the real title match that made Black a true champion, and a main event that brings back memories of Foley's Attitude Era classics with Austin and HHH.


----------



## smitlick

Just picked up 

ROH on HDNet Vol 7
Defy or Deny
Manhattan Mayhem IV
Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 1
Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 2


----------



## Corey




----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Aries vs Richards was good. I was there live and haven't rewatched it since then. Aries/Richards itself was great, as was Omega/Nakajima. I remember Hero/Strong being pretty good as well. What I most remember is the drunk guy behind me for the first 15 minutes of the main event. Every time Aries did something he'd says "Thats why hes the champ". Which was funny at first. Only at first. He was one of those dudes in the crowd who are like 40 something and haven't watched wrestling since a random WCW Nitro in 99 and happened to get invited to see ROH. I feel like I hear alot of that shit/see alot of it here in Michigan. but only at the ROH shows...anyways he clearly had never seeen ROH before. He didn't know who Generico was and spent his whole match saying "Nobody can beat Ole".


----------



## Stellar Supernova

Thanks for the all the help fellas. They don't have double feature or Aries vs Richards.  Looks like I'll just end up getting HDnet vol. 3, The Omega Effect, and Glory By Honor 8.


----------



## ECW fan

Stellar Supernova said:


> Thanks for the all the help fellas. *They don't have double feature* or Aries vs Richards.  Looks like I'll just end up getting HDnet vol. 3, The Omega Effect, and Glory By Honor 8.


Double Feature II- Montreal, Quebec 4/17/09 & & Markham, Ontario 4/18/09

Buy it.


----------



## smitlick

Just picked up these as well

wXw - Back to the Roots X
Chikara - Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls
Chikara - Caught In A Cauldron of Hate
Chikara - Clutch of Doom
Chikara - Operation: Big Freeze
Chikara - Creatures From The Tar Swamp

and this has 6 hrs remaining
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170644803720&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## musdy

Latest Order:
Purple KOW shirt
Defy or Deny
Manhattan Mayhem IV
ROH on HDNET Vol 3


----------



## McQueen

I have an unopened copy of Aries vs Richards. Forgot to watch it.


----------



## SHIRLEY

musdy said:


> Latest Order:
> *Purple KOW shirt*
> Defy or Deny
> Manhattan Mayhem IV
> ROH on HDNET Vol 3


I got the brown one off Claudio.



McQueen said:


> I have an unopened copy of Aries vs Richards. Forgot to watch it.


No wonder you're so down on ROH. You're supposed take the DVDs out of the cases and watch the contents.

P.S. Allied Forces is a shitty show. Now I know why they bundled the best stuff that ROH ever did with it.


----------



## McQueen

I'm just extremely bored with modern Wrestling. Only fun i've had watching it in the last 6 months was parts of the Royal Rumble I saw.

Plus Davey "INTENSITY Garbage" Richards is a focal point of the company now.


----------



## SHIRLEY

McQueen said:


> I'm just extremely bored with modern Wrestling. Only fun i've had watching it in the last 6 months was parts of the Royal Rumble I saw.


Fun match. One of my MOTYs. One of only a couple of WWE matches, this year, that have been worth watching.

If this ROH buyout ruins ROH and leaves SHIMMER high and dry, I could very well be in your boat with you.


----------



## McQueen

Only promotion that has been entertaining me as of late (well haven't seen a show in a while) has been PWG. Wouldn't mind getting a Steen/Generico ROH fued comp from Platt or Seabs or whoever though.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I'm waiting for someone to do a Best of Strangler Corleone comp.

Hint hint.


----------



## RKing85

I watch my wrestling events in order by company. Watch all the WWE ones I have in chronological order, then all my TNA, etc. etc.

Just finishing up my WWE complitations right now.

Starting this weekend I am back to Dragon Gate USA. I'm Excited!


----------



## Corey

McQueen said:


> I have an unopened copy of Aries vs Richards. Forgot to watch it.


I'll certainly take it off your hands.


----------



## McQueen

Nah i'll watch it, just honestly forgot about it.

although chances are I may be selling most of my collection soon. Hardly watch anything anymore.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Manhattan Mayhem IV*

Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Michael Elgin & Mike Mondo - ***1/2
_First off, MICHAEL ELGIN IS A FUCKIN BEAST! Yeah, well now that's off my chest. Seriously though, the guy had Truth on his shoulders and was squatting him while he was cutting a promo. How awesome is that? Great opener. Mondo botched a thing or two but it can be overlooked. Elgin, always impressing. Always._

Grizzly Redwood vs. Tommaso Ciampa - 1/2*
_Pretty terrible. Grizzly has no real purpose in the company._

Mike Bennett vs. Steve Corino - **1/2
_Much better than it looks on paper, certainly above average and watchable. I will say the promo beforehand made me feel like I was watching a soap opera or something though, certainly not a wrestling event. "You're gonna wrestle me Corino! Fight meee!"_

The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express - ***1/2
_Thought the crowd was oddly quiet the first half of the match, probably recooping after the terrible Grizz match and the weirdness from Bennett/Corino. Once Titus got the HOT tag on Kenny they perked up and the majority of them realized the match was designed for a double turn and joined in on the fun. Really good, physical tag match but it had a couple awkward moments, especially one where they were building up to a big spot and then nothing happened. Really excited to see their Chicago Street Fight._

TJ Perkins vs. El Generico - ***1/4
_Albeit a little short, this was great. Perkins looked extremely confident in the ring, and the finish was ridiculously cool._

The Kings of Wrestling vs. LAX - ***3/4
_As usual, Homicide was outworked by everyone. Another great tag match on the night but I think it had a couple of those awkward stalling moments. The Claudio/Hernandez exchanges were awesome as though. Think it ended a little short and I was fairly disappointed to not see a toss up european._

*Pure Rules Match*
Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels - ****1/4
_Brilliant, brilliant match. Everything Daniels has done this year has been great but I even thought Davey stepped his game up in this one. Fantastic transitions from move to move, great use of the ropes to integrate submissions towards the end, and some really cool spots thrown in. I liked that we didn't see any ridiculous Superman-esque kickouts from Davey or a bunch of no selling either. His botch at the end was funny more than anything, and in no way should overshadow the 20 minutes of top notch wrestling we saw before it. One of my personal favorites from this year._

*ROH World Championship*
Roderick Strong(c) vs. Eddie Edwards - ****1/4
_The first few minutes of this were weird, felt like a feeling out process between two guys who you could tell haven't faced each other before. But once they eased in it became really fucking intense and fun to watch. Lots and lots of chops and more of that unplanned blood ROH has had a lot of this year. The last couple minutes of this are the most exciting thing I've seen from any company this year. Once Truth hit the ring and got booted inn the face, you knew somethin real good was about to go down. And that it did._

*Overall: 8.25/10*
_Pretty great show from top to bottom if you just ignore that Ciampa/Redwood match. The double main event is an absolute must see._​


----------



## bme

- I thought *Cole/O'Reilly vs. Elgin/Mondo* was decent.
Elgin looked impressive but i thought Mondo brought the match down, his botches didn't do him any favors.
- *TJP/Generico* was overall ok but seemed to end abruptly.
The finish of the match was awesome and i'm liking TJP in ROH.
- Something seemed off with *KoW/LAX*, it was ok but i thought the finish was lackluster.
- I was liking the first few minutes of *Daniels/Richards* but it quickly became your standard match. I did enjoy the last few minutes of.


----------



## seabs

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express - ***1/2
> _Thought the crowd was oddly quiet the first half of the match, probably recooping after the terrible Grizz match and the weirdness from Bennett/Corino. _


*Was probably due to ANX being heels going into the match and the crowd not liking the babyfaces so it was essentially a heel vs heel match which never work. Seeing the crowd gradually get more and more behind ANX was great and led perfectly into King's hot tag. Made the double turn even sweeter.*


----------



## Platt

​
Memorial Day 2011 Buy One-Get One Sale!

Thats right, from 5/26/11-5/30/11 you can buy one of our DVD Multi-Disc titles and get another title free!

You can select from any one of the 20 DVD Titles below from the drop-down menu 

Best of Joshi
La Parka Collection
Best of Ultimo Dragon
Stan Hansen in Japan
Many faces of Muto
Misawa: 5 Crown King
NWA Title in Japan
Hart Family in Japan
Footloose: Kawada & Fuyaki
Gaijin Legends of the 90's
IWA Womens Division: Pride & Passion Volume 1
IWA Womens Division: Pride & Passion Volume 2
History of Hardcore
Bryan Danielson: Best in the World
Sabu: Defying Death Around the World
Best of Mistico
Holy Demon Army: Kawada & Taue
Best of UWFi
Best of Johnny Saint Volume 1
Manami Toyota Volume 1


----------



## Shock

"Nana's World" from the ROH website...



> You see, there is only so much you can take, before you give… Over the past few months here at Ring of Honor Wrestling the stakes have been raised, dreams have been accomplished and nightmares will become reality. I’ve said this once before, but now this is true at this point in pro wrestling history. What road are you going take my friends?? Hahahaha!
> 
> Cary Silkin is a man who has gone above and beyond for the Sport and Art, of Pro Wrestling. When I met this commoner, Cary, almost 8 years ago, he was the same polite, creative, interesting and most articulately sound person that he still is today. I thank him for his wisdom and dedication, the lessons and the luck. If it was not for this man in the last ten years, we may not have seen some of today’s biggest stars that Ring of Honor gave a chance, when no one else would. Ring of Honor’s new parent company Sinclair Broadcasting Group, has now paved the way for a sun to shine so bright…. For the whole world to see, and I’m proud to say, I’m going to have a first victim to a career questioning defeat at the hands of The Embassy in NYC on June 26th 2011.
> 
> I’ve come to realize the weakness of Homicide after two huge defeats, one in Atlanta and another in Michigan. One only can wonder what the heck more is there to prove to this voodoo doll head! And you know what, the sad part is? After his defeats to us, he continues to carry on like some hoodlum terrorist, putting his hands on my barrister and members of the elite. Homicide, I’m going have to reiterate to you who the real King of New York is papa! In the next few weeks I will address Homicide and his demands via ROH video wire in regards to his so called Hometown and his fate in wrestling come June. Until then “The Project” Tommaso Ciampa and I will continue to prepare for more important matters in the upcoming month$$$. (Your win in Chicago meant nothing by the way Homicide I saw the crap you pulled, I was there.)
> 
> Speaking of important matters, Princess Mia and I had a wonderful time in NYC early this month. I spent about $80,000 for a 1 day trip to the Staten Island ferry?? It was booked by Mr. RD Evans for me, and I’m still a bit shocked the booking agent only charged $50,000 cash! I’m glad Evans handles all my needs! I only spent $6,000 on gifts for Princess Mia from 5th Ave once we got tired of getting on and off the stinky vessel. (I should have known 80,000 was a cheap deal!)
> 
> I have been in very serious talks with officials in regards to signing a full fool contract with ROH wrestling for myself and The Embassy Brand. Although I’ve avoided being completely binded to any specific contract with privately owned peasants, this is no longer the case, I feel now is the time to seal the deal and continue the work on what needs to be accomplished by The Embassy here in ROH. It’s a great thing and ROH couldn’t have picked a better place to do this, Chicago. Did you know our first Brand New TV Taping is going down there on August 13th 2011!?! It’s gonna be huge.
> 
> One of my fondest memories of Chicago was the Jimmy Rave vs. CM Punk cage match “Nowhere to Run Nowhere to hide”…. This was the culmination of months beating CM Punk at his own game. I remember how proud the locker room was back then to compete for an unprecedented crowd gathering. It will be interesting to see how the dynamics change after these next milestone events in NYC and Chicago.
> 
> For any of you fools who are not aware, you can now buy official embassy merchandise at our new web page: www.EmbassyForeverMerch.com! Pick something up so you can be as cool as my good friend Ernie! He’s always rocking some embassy gear. Also don’t forget to follow me on Twitter @princekingnana with new real time updates in regard to our Empire in ROH.
> 
> In closing I must remind you people the importance of my presence here at Ring Of Honor and im proud of it. Who else in this company makes more sense!? Bow down you fools…and thank God! Homicide can’t read!!! See you in NYC!


----------



## ECW fan

Great sale from Highspots. I picked up The Holy Demon Army & The Hart Family in Japan.


----------



## Shock

The "Honor Takes Center Stage" shows are now available on DVD.


----------



## Shock

Sorry for double post, but new videowire:


----------



## Rickey

Shock said:


> Sorry for double post, but new videowire:


WTF!!! When did Daniels undergo that character change? He's so much more interesting now, talking to himself and what not. Someone on youtube said that Truth reminds them of a cult leader I agree and Daniels' current character really adds a lot to the stable. Not to mention the fact Elgin is a straight up beast!

Anyone know when Daniels first started talking to himself? I haven't seen any shows past Honor Takes Center Stage Night 2.

edit: I hope "Man I ain't even bleeding" becomes Jay's catch phase it's hilarious each time he says it, considering the fact that he's COVERED in blood.

edit again: This Corino recovery angle has to be one of the most interesting stories of the year.


----------



## seabs

> Its no secret after finally selling out The Rahway Rec Center with Homicide vs Tanaka that I was completely satisfied with that accomplishment and was ready to call it a day.
> 
> After running JAPW for the last 14 years and the NSWA before that not to mention the years I competed in the ring before both of those adventures I am ready to take some much needed time off.
> 
> The New Japan Wrestling tour was very exciting and the money made from that and JAPW hosted TNA events made us think, what's next? We have no interest in seeing JAPW run events for 300 to 400 people.
> 
> I Am glad to be walking away with my head held high for all my accomplishments in what was once my true love, the pro wrestling business. I need to get away from her, to miss her again.
> 
> With that being said I want to thank everyone that supported JAPW. When the time comes for a JAPW return date to be announced it will happen right here on the JAPW Message Board. This is not my swan song and its not the end of JAPW, just taking some time off.
> 
> Don't let it die, support Indy Wrestling
> Fat Frank Iadevaia


*Posted on the JAPW forum.*


----------



## Meteora2004

Hoping ROH will be running a Memorial Day weekend sale. I was originally gonna wait until next month to pick up MMIV and HTCS, but I have no idea if they'll have the same $15/5 for $60 sale that they normally do at shows.


----------



## Bubz

Shock said:


> Sorry for double post, but new videowire:


"I aint even bleedin." lol Jay Briscoe FTW.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Wow, I'm so sad that JAPW won't be having more shows in the near future.


----------



## KingCrash

No more Dan Maff yay! Not like anyone couldn't see this coming considering they only released about half of their 2010 shows on DVD. Hope they're not in charge of getting the NJPW shows out on time.



*SMV Best On The Indies: Stories From The Streets - The Jon Moxley Story*


*IPW 11/1/08*
Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger - ***

*HWA 12/19/08 - Steel Cage Match*
Jon Moxley vs. Jake Crist - ***
*
CZW 5/9/09*
Jon Moxley vs. Brain Damage - **

*CZW 7/11/09*
Jon Moxley vs. Scotty Vortekz - **1/2

*IWA-MS 7/10/09*
Jon Moxley vs. Ricochet - **3/4

*wXw 1/17/10 - No Rope Barbed Wire*
Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger - **1/2

*CZW 2/13/10*
Jon Moxley vs. B-Boy - **

*HWA 2/20/10*
Jon Moxley vs. Davey Richards - **3/4

*wXw 3/5/10*
Switchblade Conspiracy (Jon Moxley & Sami Callihan) vs. Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy) - ***1/4

*CZW 3/13/10*
Jon Moxley vs. Nick Gage - **1/4

*CZW 4/10/10*
Jon Moxley vs. Sami Callihan - ***1/4

*IPW 8/21/10*
Jon Moxley vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2

*CZW 10/9/10*
Jon Moxley vs. Robert Anthony - **3/4​


----------



## smitlick

How was Moxleys interview?


----------



## KingCrash

Haven't seen it yet, don't know if I'll have time for it. Heard it's pretty good, though not as much of a trainwreck as Moore's shoot.


----------



## Lost10

PWG Card Subject to Change III is out:


----------



## Shock

SALE!



> Take 30% Off all merchandise and apparel today in the Ring of Honor Online Store until Monday night.
> 
> To redeem your 30% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
> 2. Enter the coupon code: memorial into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
> 
> * This offer is not valid on live event tickets.
> 
> Sale ends Monday, May 30th at 9 PM EST. Shipping costs can not be discounted. Not valid on any previously placed orders. No adjustments to prior purchases. Valid while supplies last.


----------



## LariatSavage

Not really a DVD review, but a review of EXW's Adrenaline Rush from May 10th!


----------



## will94

smitlick said:


> How was Moxleys interview?


You mean Dean Ambrose? That's Mox's new WWE name....


----------



## smitlick

Wouldn't know. Don't bother watching WWE.


----------



## Corey

*wXw - Kreuzzug ZXI: Union City*

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Marty Scurll - ***1/4
_My first reaction to the size of Ace Arena (I think that's what it's called) and the size of the crowd was just, wow. It's a tiny building and there couln't have more than 60 or 70 people there. The match itself was very technical and scientific for the most part. But as you'd expect they started kicking each other and it was the same as any other match from O'Reilly. I felt towards the end they started rushing things and it would've came off better if they slowed the pace. I also had a problem with the amount of kicks to the head. When you wind up and kick someone square in the head or directly in the face, they shouldn't just be fine. It should either end the match or it should really damn close to ending. It made me angry after a while when they just kept kicking eahc other in the face and it didn't really go anywhere. But other than that and the small crowd who weren't exactly loud, a good opener for sure._

Karsten Beck vs. Chris Dickinson - **
_To my complete surprise, I actually enjoyed this match. It was pretty stiff and felt like an actual fight at times, but then Dickinson blew his knee out and quickly tapped to an armbar. There goes that._

Bad Bones & Necro Butcher vs. Drake Younger & Big van Walter - **3/4
_Fairly good match. It was clear that Necro was pretty hurt from his match earlier in the day with Kasai, so that didn't really help. He came out to the ring bleeding a bit and holding his neck. I think I would've rather had seen Bones/Walter in a singles match because those were the only exchanges that really stood out and I don't care for Younger at all._

Jun Kasai vs. Sami Callihan - **3/4
_First off, I wanna say if I was a wrestler I'd be completely imtimdated by the Crazy Monkey and in no way would I wanna wrestle him. His back is so fucking gross to look at, it looks worse than a Georgia slave in the 1860s. But it was definitely a change to see Callihan wrestle someone that was arguably crazier than he was. The match itself was prety fun, Kasai did a lot of yelling at the crowd and used some guy's shoe. Callihan had these Davey Richards like moments where he kicked out of everything near the end, so I can't say I liked that much. Overall though a pretty fun match, another one of those "i guess it was pretty good" ones. There were several on the show._

Adam Cole vs. Emil Sitoci - **3/4
_I'm just gonna sum this up in one big sentence. Sitoci pretty much dominates him most of the match, Cole kicks out of several of his finishing moves, gets a little offense going, and wins with a weak looking finisher, the Corona Crash._

Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****
_Suddenly out of nowhere the crowd comes alive and 10-15 more people show up. Dug the hell out of this match. Everything was basically perfect. Wonderful chain wrestling throughout with some fantastic transitions and crazy submissions. Yeah you know that was a cool sentence. Hero had Sabre wrapped up like a pretzel several times and he would keep fighting out to magically hook an armbar. Psychology was great, Sabre went after not just one arm, but both, and Hero sold them like a champ. When it came time for strikes, and you knew it would, Hero instinctly threw elbows, but continued to sell them and decided to throw kicks instead. The finish came off extremely well and played right into the whole story the match was telling. This is one of those Hero matches when you say to yourself, if he didn't throw so many elbows and wrestled like this every match, there'd be no doubt that everyone would consider him THE best in the world. Fantastic match._

The Briscoes vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Johnny Moss - ***1/2
_Kinda hard to follow that if you ask me, but this was the main event on paper. Not much to say really, your usual goodness from the Briscoes. Seki and Johnny looked like two random dudes who were paired together, as they were. Pretty good main event, but it won't blow you away._

*Overall: 7/10*
_Match quality is consistently good at least, but if you take away the Hero/Sabre match it's a fairly average card. Significantly smaller crowd than the Philly show, but a decent 2 hours of wrestling. _​


----------



## Stellar Supernova

Thinking of ordering Fade to Black. Looks amazing. Looks like the event is a B show but there 8 Tyler Black matches, kind of like a best of. Yeah, I'm getting it.


----------



## topper1

Stellar Supernova said:


> Thinking of ordering Fade to Black. Looks amazing. Looks like the event is a B show but there 8 Tyler Black matches, kind of like a best of. Yeah, I'm getting it.


I would recommend it if you haven't seen the matches. All 5 matches on the best of dvd range from very good to great with the Nigel and Dragon matches being the highlight imo.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Stellar Supernova said:


> Thinking of ordering Fade to Black. Looks amazing. Looks like the event is a B show but there 8 Tyler Black matches, kind of like a best of. Yeah, I'm getting it.


I'll sell you my master copy for $10 including shipping if you have a Yankee mailing address.


----------



## Stellar Supernova

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I'll sell you my master copy for $10 including shipping if you have a Yankee mailing address.


 Wow, really? I'd love that. And By Yankee if you mean America then yes.


----------



## KingCrash

will94 said:


> You mean Dean Ambrose? That's Mox's new WWE name....


That's such a douchebag name that it sounds like he came up with it himself.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Change the last name to Douglas since he's of the same mold. Oh, Moxley marks say he was in a ****+ match with Bryan Danielson? Well no fucking way! A four star match with Bryan Danielson?


----------



## smitlick

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Change the last name to Douglas since he's of the same mold. Oh, Moxley marks say he was in a ****+ match with Bryan Danielson? Well no fucking way! A four star match with Bryan Danielson?


lol he really is isnt he.


----------



## seabs

*wXw Kreuzzug ZXI Union City*

*Kyle O'Reilly vs. Marty Scurll *
_***1/2_

*Karsten Beck vs. Chris Dickinson*
_**1/4_

*Bad Bones & Necro Butcher vs. Drake Younger & Big van Walter *
_**_

*Jun Kasai vs. Sami Callihan*
_***_

*Adam Cole vs. Emil Sitoci *
_**_

*Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. *
_****1/4_

*Briscoes vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Johnny Moss *
_***_

*Overall:*
_Decent show. It was basically a "we're here for a big show, we may as well do another whilst we're here" show and it felt like that too. Hero/Sabre was by far the standout match but O'Reilly/Scurll was really good too. The rest of the card was decent at best. Scurll shouted "bloody nora" after he got kicked which makes him the best wrestler ever._​


----------



## LariatSavage

Dean Ambrose... Sounds like a lawyer name. Dean Ambrose and Associates! 

Anyway.. NWA Championship Wrestling From Hollywood 36 Reviewed


----------



## SHIRLEY

LariatSavage said:


> Dean Ambrose... Sounds like a lawyer name. Dean Ambrose and Associates!


Ambrose, Ambrose & Callihan


----------



## LariatSavage

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Ambrose, Ambrose & Callihan


Haha exactly! 


Just checked out Chikara's Creatures From the Tar Swamp. My Review!

I don't think Chikara can put on a bad show.


----------



## McQueen

I don't think CHIKARA can put on a good show.


----------



## jawbreaker

When was the last time you tried to watch CHIKARA, McQueen?


----------



## McQueen

2008 King of Trios I think. And i'm not going to bother giving it a try again. Three Strikes, you're out CHIKARA.


----------



## smitlick

I didn't really know where i should put this due to the mix of promotions and such on here so i just chucked it in here. Its a pretty good set with some great stuff on it. Theres also some average stuff and some stuff missing but still pretty good. Futen as a whole i found to be very repetitive and lacking a lot. Its very similar to the Ambition shows wXw do. 

*Goodhelmets 2010 MOTYC Compilation*

Disc One

*1. New Japan - Wrestle Kingdom IV - 4/1/10 - IWGP Heavyweight Title Match*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yoshihiro Takayama
***1/2

*2. Evolve 1 - Ibushi vs Richards - 16/1/10*
TJP vs Munenori Sawa
***3/4

*3. Evolve 1 - Ibushi vs Richards - 16/1/10*
Kota Ibushi vs Davey Richards
****1/4

*4. New Japan - Circuit 2010 New Japan ISM - 30/1/10 - IWGP Jr Heavyweight Title Match*
Naomichi Marufuji vs Prince Devitt
****1/4

*5. JAPW - 12th Anniversary Show - 23/1/10 - JAPW Tag Team Title Match*
Nick Gage & Nate Hatred vs Monsta Mac & Havoc vs Necro Butcher & Brodie Lee
***
Better than expected but shouldn't have been here.

*6. WWE - Royal Rumble 2010 - 31/1/10 - ECW World Title Match*
Christian vs Ezekiel Jackson
***

*7. WWE - Royal Rumble 2010 - 31/1/10 - World Heavyweight Title Match*
The Undertaker vs Rey Mysterio
***1/2

*8. BattlARTS - 2/7/10 - Yuta Yoshikawa Retirement Match*
Yuta Yoshikawa & Katsumi Usuda vs Ikuto Hidaka & Munenori Sawa
***3/4
It was good but why not sell a little and it got a bit sloppy.

*9. Osaka Pro - Osaka Hurricane 2010 Pink Ribbon Charity - 11/2/10 - Osaka Pro Singles Title No DQ Match*
Dick Togo vs Billy Ken Kid
****

*10. WWE - Elimination Chamber - 21/2/10 - Elimination Chamber Match for the World Heavyweight Title*
Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho vs Undertaker vs CM Punk vs R-Truth vs John Morrison
***1/2

Disc Two

*11. PWG - As The Worm Turns - 27/2/10*
Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley
***3/4

*12. PWG - As The Worm Turns - 27/2/10 - PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & El Generico
***3/4

*13. PWG - As The Worm Turns - 27/2/10 - PWG World Title Match*
Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega
****1/4

*14. New Japan - 38th Anniversary Series - 5/3/10 - IWGP Jr Heavyweight Title Match*
Naomichi Marufuji vs Koji Kanemoto
****1/2
Amazing match. Recommend it to anyone who hasn't seen it.

*15. wXw - 16 Carat Gold 2010 Night 2 - 6/3/10*
Martin Stone vs Chris Hero
***1/2-***3/4

*16. wXw - 16 Carat Gold 2010 Night 3 - 7/3/10 - World of Sport Rules*
Terry Frazier vs Johnny Kidd
**3/4

*17. wXw - 16 Carat Gold 2010 Night 3 - 7/3/10 - Final*
Big Van Walter vs Chris Hero
***1/2

*18. Evolve 2 - Hero vs Hidaka - 13/3/10*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Bobby Fish
***1/2

*19. Evolve 2 - Hero vs Hidaka - 13/3/10*
Chris Hero vs Ikuto Hidaka
****-****1/4

Disc 3

*20. IWRG - 14/3/10*
Black Terry, Chico Che & Dr Cerebro vs Avisman, El Hijo del Diablo & ****** Loco
***1/2

*21. Real Japan - Overheat - 18/3/10*
Genichiro Tenryu vs Tiger Mask
***

*22. JAPW - Wild Card 6 - 20/3/10 - Street Fight for the JAPW Womens Title*
Sara Del Rey vs Hailey Hatred
***1/4
Brutal stuff. Del Rey kills Hatred.

*23. ROH - Epic Encounter III - 20/3/10*
Chris Hero vs El Generico
***1/2

*24. Dragon Gate - Compilation Gate 2010 - 22/3/10 - Open The Dream Gate Title Match*
Naruki Doi vs YAMATO
****

*25. ROH - From The Ashes - 26/3/10 - ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Briscoe Brothers vs The American Wolves
****1/4

*26. DGUSA - Mercury Rising - 27/3/10*
BxB Hulk, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs CIMA, Gamma & Dragon Kid
****

*27. Wrestlemania 26 - 28/3/10*
CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
**3/4

*28. Wrestlemania 26 - 28/3/10 - World Heavyweight Title Match*
Chris Jericho vs Edge
***1/2-***3/4

Disc 4

*29. Wrestlemania 26 - 28/3/10 - WWE Title Match*
Batista vs John Cena
**1/2
Awful. Crowd was dead.

*30. Wrestlemania 26 - 28/3/10 - No DQ Match*
The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
****1/4

*31. ROH - The Big Bang - 3/4/10*
Steve Corino & Kevin Steen vs El Generico & Colt Cabana
**3/4

*32. ROH - The Big Bang - 3/4/10 - ROH World Tag Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs The Briscoe Brothers
****1/4

*33. DDT - 4/4/10 - KO-D Openweight Title*
Daisuke Sekimoto vs Masa Takanashi
****

*34. New Japan - New Dimension - 4/4/10 - IWGP Heavyweight Title Match*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hirooki Goto
****1/4

*35. Sendai Girls - 9/4/10 - 2nd Battlefield Tournament - Round 2*
Aja Kong vs Meiko Satomura
***1/2

*36. NOAH - Spring Navigation 2010 - 10/4/10 - Global League - Block A*
Kensuke Sasaki vs Jun Akiyama
****1/4

*37. TNA - Lockdown 2010 - 18/4/10 - Cage Match*
Kurt Angle vs Ken Anderson
***1/2

Disc 5

*38. ROH - Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 - 24/4/10 - ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs Chris Hero
***1/2-***3/4

*39. ROH - Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 - 24/4/10 - Come As You Are Chicago Street Fight*
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Colt Cabana & El Generico
****1/2

*40. Chikara - King of Trios 2010 Night 2 - 24/4/10*
Team Big Japan vs The Future Is Now
***1/2

*41. Chikara - King of Trios 2010 Night 2 - 24/4/10*
Team Osaka Pro vs F.I.S.T
***1/4

*42. Chikara - King of Trios 2010 Night 2 - 24/4/10*
Frightmare vs Ophidian vs Cheech vs Rich Swann
***1/4

*43. WWE - Extreme Rules - 25/4/10 - If Punk Loses, He Loses His Hair*
CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
***

*44. NOAH - Spring Navigation 2010 - 2/5/10 - Global League - Block A*
Jun Akiyama vs Takashi Sugiura
****

*45. New Japan - Wrestling Dontaku 2010 - 3/5/10 - CMLL Middleweight Title Match*
Jushin Liger vs ***** Casas
***1/2

*46. DDT - Max Bump 2010 - 4/5/10 - KO-D Openweight Title*
Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kota Ibushi
****1/4

*47. ROH - Supercard of Honor V - 8/5/10 - 34th Street Last Man Standing Match*
Kevin Steen vs Colt Cabana
***3/4

*48. ROH - Supercard of Honor V - 8/5/10 - ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Kings of Wrestling vs Motor City Machine Guns
****1/4

Disc 6

*49. DGUSA - Uprising - 8/5/10*
Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Naruki Doi & PAC
***1/2-***3/4

*50. PWG - DDT 4 2010 - 9/5/10 - PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
The Young Bucks vs The Cutler Brothers
***1/4

*51. PWG - DDT 4 2010 - 9/5/10*
Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham
***1/4

*52. CMLL Puebla - 10/5/10*
Asturiano, Centella de Oro & Milenium vs Centauro de Fuego, Fuerza Chicana & Toro Bill Sr
**3/4

*53. JAPW - Notorious Thunder - 22/5/10*
Jushin Liger vs Homicide
***-***1/4

*54. WWE - Over The Limit 2010 - 23/5/10 - Hair vs Join Stable Match*
CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
***

*55. Big Japan - 28/5/10*
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yoshihito Sasaki vs Takashi Sasaki & Yuko Miyamoto
****-****1/4

*56. Futen - BATI-BATI 36 - 30/5/10*
Makoto Hashi vs Rui Hiugaji
**3/4

*57. Futen - BATI-BATI 36 - 30/5/10*
Takahiro Oba & Takeshi Ono vs Kengo Mashimo & Manabu Suruga
***1/2

*58. AAA - Triplemania XVIII - 6/6/10*
La Parka vs L.A. Park
***1/2

*59. New Japan - Dominion - 19/6/10 - IWGP Jr Heavyweight Title Match*
Prince Devitt vs Naomichi Marufuji
****1/4

Disc 7

*60. ROH - Death Before Dishonor VIII - 19/6/10 - ROH World Tag Team Title No DQ Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs The Briscoe Brothers
****1/4 

*61. ROH - Death Before Dishonor VIII - 19/6/10 - ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs Davey Richards
****1/2-****3/4

*62. Big Japan - 27/6/10*
Takashi Sasaki vs Yoshihito Sasaki
***3/4

*63. Futen - BATI-BATI 37 - 27/6/10*
Daisuke Ikeda vs White Moriyama
***1/2

*64. Futen - BATI-BATI 37 - 27/6/10*
Kengo Mashimo vs Takahiro Oba
***1/4-***1/2

*65. Dragon Gate - Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival 2010 - 11/7/10 - Hair vs Hair*
BxB Hulk vs Shingo Takagi
****1/2

*66. ACW - From Innocence To Insanity 4 - 18/7/10 - ACW Hardcore Title Match*
Chris Hero vs MASADA
***3/4

*67. Ultimo Dragon Produce - 19/7/10*
***** Navarro vs Solar
***1/4

*68. Evolve 4 - Danielson vs Fish - 23/7/10*
Bobby Fish vs Bryan Danielson
****1/4

*69. NOAH - 10th Anniversary - New Navigation 2010 In Osaka - 24/7/10*
Yuji Nagata & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Jun Akiyama & KENTA
****1/4

Disc 8

*70. DGUSA - Enter The Dragon 2010 - 24/7/10*
Adam Cole vs Arik Cannon vs Chuck Taylor vs Ricochet
***3/4

*71. DGUSA - Enter The Dragon 2010 - 24/7/10*
Bryan Danielson vs Shingo Takagi
****1/4

*72. Futen - BATI-BATI 38 - 25/7/10*
Takeshi Ono vs Mitsuya Nagai
***1/4

*73. PWG - Seven - 30/7/10 - PWG World Heavyweight Title Match*
Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
****1/4

*74. PWG - Seven - 30/7/10 - PWG World Tag Team Title Three Way Guerrila Warfare Match*
El Generico & Paul London vs The Young Bucks vs The Cutler Brothers
***1/2

*75. Stateline Throwdown - 31/7/10*
Bobby Hart vs Luster The Legend
**3/4

*76. Stateline Throwdown - 31/7/10*
Sheik Khan Abadi vs Mike Ayashi
***

*77. TNA - Hardcore Justice - 8/8/10*
CW Anderson vs 2 Cold Scorpio
**1/2

*78. TNA - Impact - 12/8/10 - 2 out of 3 Falls TNA World Tag Team Title Match*
The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
***3/4

*79. CMLL - 13/8/10*
Demus 3:16, Pequeno Pierroth & Pequeno Black Warrior vs Mascarita Dorada, Astral & Ultimo Dragoncito
***

*80. CMLL - 24/8/10*
Demus 3:16 vs Pierrothito
***1/4-***1/2

*81. CMLL Puebla - 30/8/10*
Volador Jr vs La Sombra
***3/4

Disc 9

*82. PWG - BOLA 2010 Night 1 - 4/9/10*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet
***3/4

*83. PWG - BOLA 2010 Night 2 - 5/9/10*
Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa
****1/4

*84. IWRG - 9/9/10*
Chico Che, Eragon & Freelance vs Avisman, Bombero Infernal & El Hijo del Diablo
***1/2

*85. Evolve 5 - 11/9/10*
Bryan Danielson vs Munenori Sawa
****

*86. ROH - Glory By Honor IX - 11/9/10*
Kings of Wrestling vs WGTT
****

*87. WWE - Night of Champions 2010 - 19/9/10 - United States Title Match*
Daniel Bryan vs The Miz
***1/4

*88. Big Japan - 19/9/10*
Yuji Okabayashi, Kazuki Hashimoto & Takumi Tsukamoto vs Daisuke Sekimoto, Yoshihito Sasaki & Ryuichi Kawakami
***1/2

*89. Chikara - Through Savage Progress Cuts The Jungle Line - 19/9/10*
Claudio Castagnoli & Sara Del Rey vs Mike Quackenbush & Manami Toyota
****

*90. NOAH - Shiny Navigation - 26/9/10*
Takashi Sugiura vs Go Shiozaki
****1/4

*91. Futen - BATI-BATI 39 - 26/9/10*
Daisuke Ikeda vs Takeshi Ono
**1/2

*92. TNA - Impact - 7/10/10*
Ric Flair vs Mick Foley
**3/4

*93. New Japan - Destruction - 11/10/10 - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match*
Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi vs Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi
****1/4-****1/2

Disc 10

*94. Futen - BATI-BATI 40 - 24/10/10*
Makoto Hashi & Kengo Mashimo vs Daisuke Ikeda & Takahiro Oba
***1/2

*95. WWE - Bragging Rights - 24/10/10*
Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler
***1/2

*96. DGUSA - Bushido: Code of the Warrior - 29/10/10 - I Quit Match*
Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Jacobs
***3/4

*97. NOAH - Autumn Navigation 2010 - 4th NTV Cup Jr Heavyweight Tag League - 30/10/10 - NTV Cup Jr. Heavyweight Tag League - Final*
Strong/Edwards vs KENTA/Aoki
****1/4

*98. Beyond Wrestling - Developmental Hell (Haven't a clue of the date)*
Aeroform vs Team Beyond
***1/2

*99. Big Japan - 22/11/10 - BJW Tag Team Title Barbed Wire Execution Match*-------------------------------mistake Sasaki instead of Ito
Sekimoto/Sasaki vs Kasai/Numazawa
***3/4

*100. DDT - God Bless DDT 2010 - 28/11/10 - KO-D Openweight Title*
Dick Togo vs Hikaru Sato
****

*101. NOAH - Joe Higuchi Memorial Show - 5/12/10 - GHC Tag Team Title Match*
Takayama/Sano vs Kings of Wrestling
***3/4

*102. NOAH - Joe Higuchi Memorial Show - 5/12/10 - GHC Heavyweight Title Match*
Takashi Sugiura vs Takeshi Morishima
****

*103. AAA - 5/12/10*
LA Park vs Mesias
****

Disc 11

*104. Michinoku Pro - 16/12/10*
Dick Togo vs Rui Hyugaji
***3/4

*105. ROH - Final Battle 2010 - 18/12/10*
Kings of Wrestling/Hagadorn vs The Briscoe Family
***1/4

*106. ROH - Final Battle 2010 - 18/12/10 - ROH World Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
****1/4-****1/2

*107. ROH - Final Battle 2010 - 18/12/10 - Loser Leaves ROH vs Loser Loses Mask*
Kevin Steen vs El Generico
****1/2

*108. Big Japan - Big Japan Death Vegas - 19/12/10 - Ladder Death Match*
Masashi Takeda vs Jun Kasai
***1/4-***1/2

*109. WWE - TLC - 19/12/10 - Ladder Match*
John Morrison vs Sheamus
***3/4

*110. WWE - TLC - 19/12/10 - World Heavyweight Title TLC Match*
Edge vs Kane vs Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
***1/2

Disc 12

*111. WWE - Superstars - 14/1/10*
Christian vs William Regal
**3/4

*112. WWE - ECW - 19/1/10*
Christian vs William Regal
***

*113. WWE - Smackdown - 29/1/10*
Rey Mysterio vs Shawn Michaels
***

*114. WWE - Smackdown - 12/2/10*
Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk
***1/4

*115. WWE - Smackdown - 5/3/10*
Rey Mysterio vs Luke Gallows
**3/4

*116. WWE - Superstars - 25/3/10*
Rey Mysterio vs Tyson Kidd
***1/4

*117. WWE - Superstars - 13/5/10*
Chris Masters vs Dolph Ziggler
**3/4

*118. WWE - Raw - 17/5/10*
Edge vs Christian
***

*119. WWE - RAW - 31/5/10*
Cena/Bourne vs Sheamus/Edge
**3/4

*120. WWE - Smackdown - 22/6/10*
Drew McIntyre vs Matt Hardy
**1/2

*121. WWE - Smackdown - 20/8/10*
Drew McIntyre vs Christian
**

*122. WWE - Superstars - 26/8/10*
William Regal vs Goldust
**1/2

*123. WWE - Superstars - 26/8/10*
Drew McIntyre vs Chris Masters
**3/4

*124. WWE - Smackdown - 8/10/10*
Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
***

*125. WWE - Raw - 25/10/10*
Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler
***1/4

*126. WWE - Raw - 30/11/10 - WWE Title TLC Match*
Jerry Lawler vs The Miz
***

*127. WWE - Raw - 20/12/10*
Daniel Bryan vs William Regal
**
Is it just me or is the Bryan/Bellas thing a shot at Internet nerds?

*128. WWE - Smackdown - 22/12/10*
Mysterio/Kingston vs Del Rio/Swagger
***​


----------



## Bubz

Jesus lol how long did it take you to watch all of that?


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

I'm assuming, like most, Richards/Black was your MotY then?


----------



## smitlick

bubz123 said:


> Jesus lol how long did it take you to watch all of that?


Its all I've watched for like 2 weeks or so. Each disc is about 4 hours in length.



sXsCanadianFansXs said:


> I'm assuming, like most, Richards/Black was your MotY then?


And yeah Richards/Black gets my MOTY for 2010.

*CZW - From Small Beginnings Comes Great Things*

1. Orange Cassidy vs AR Fox
*1/4

2. Akuma vs Jonathan Gresham
*3/4

3. tHURTeen vs Devon Moore
*1/2

4. Alex Colon vs Sami Callihan
**3/4

5. Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater vs Ryan McBride & Rich Swann
**1/4

*6. CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Adam Cole vs Ruckus
**1/2
Whats with CZW having like 20 different commentators?

*7. CZW World Tag Team Title Match*
Sabian & Joker vs The Briscoe Brothers
**1/4

*8. CZW World Heavyweight Title Match*
Jon Moxley vs Brodie Lee
*1/2​
Just listed it on Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170648108659&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Batista vs. Cena got one of the liveliest crowd reactions of the entire night in Phoenix.


----------



## smitlick

To me the crowd didn't seem into it. Maybe i needed the TV up louder or something because they just seemed pretty dead throughout.


----------



## seabs

*ROH ~ Best Of 2011 Vol.1 (9 Discs)*


Spoiler: Matchlisting



Disc 1
Kyle O'Reilly vs Kenny King - ROH Champions vs All Stars
Kings Of Wrestling, Roderick Strong & Christopher Daniels vs Davey Richards, El Generico & Briscoes - ROH Champions vs All Stars
Christopher Daniels vs Claudio Castagnoli - ROH TV Championship - ROH Only The Strong Will Survive
Davey Richards vs Chris Hero - ROH Only The Strong Will Survive

Disc 2
Roderick Strong vs Jay Briscoe - ROH World Championship - ROH Only The Strong Will Survive
Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero - ROH on HDNet 17.01.2011
Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas vs Kenny King & Rhett Titus - ROH on HDNet 24.01.2011
Christopher Daniels vs Kenny King - ROH TV Championship - ROH on HDNet 28.02.2011
Davey Richards vs TJ Perkins - ROH SoCal Showdown II
Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas vs Kings Of Wrestling - ROH SoCal Showdown II

Disc 3
Roderick Strong vs El Generico - ROH World Championship - ROH SoCal Showdown II
Kyle O'Reilly vs Jay Briscoe - ROH Worlds Greatest
Eddie Edwards vs Kenny King - ROH Worlds Greatest
Davey Richards, Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas vs Roderick Strong & Kings Of Wrestling - ROH Worlds Greatest

Disc 4
Kings Of Wrestling & All Night Express vs Briscoes, Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas - ROH on HDNet 07.02.2011
Kyle O'Reilly vs Michael Elgin - ROH on HDNet 07.03.2011
Roderick Strong vs El Generico vs Homicide vs Jay Briscoe - ROH on HDNet 07.03.2011
Kings Of Wrestling vs All Night Express - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH 9th Anniversary Show
Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels - 2 Out Of 3 Falls - ROH TV Championship ROH 9th Anniversary Show

Disc 5
Briscoes vs Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin - ROH 9th Anniversary Show
Briscoes vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly - ROH Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 1
Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong - ROH Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 1
Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas vs Kings Of Wrestling - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 1

Disc 6
Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels - ROH World Championship - ROH Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 1
Kings Of Wrestling vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly - ROH Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 2
Briscoes vs All Night Express - ROH Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 2
Roderick Strong vs El Generico - ROH Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 2

Disc 7
American Wolves vs Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas - ROH Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 2
Davey Richards & Briscoes vs Roderick Strong & Kings Of Wrestling - ROH on HDNet 04.04.2011
Kyle O'Reilly vs Mark Briscoe - ROH Defy Or Deny
Chris Hero vs TJ Perkins - ROH Defy Or Deny

Disc 8
Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin - ROH Defy Or Deny
Davey Richards vs Claudio Castagnoli - ROH Defy Or Deny
Roderick Strong vs Homicide vs El Generico vs Jay Briscoe - 4 Way Elimination Match - ROH Defy Or Deny
Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs Michael Elgin & Mike Mondo - ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV

Disc 9
All Night Express vs Briscoes - ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV
El Generico vs TJ Perkins - ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV
Kings Of Wrestling vs LAX - ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV
Christopher Daniels vs Davey Richards - Pure Wrestling Rules - ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV
Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong - ROH World Championship - ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV



*£18. Free postage within the UK, extra charge for international postage. Anyone who purchases Vol.1 gets a discount on any future volumes too. PM me if anyone is interested in purchasing.*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I've always wondered, are these the exact same files (type, size, and quality) that you upload Seabs? B/c if you actually have the DVR HD versions of ROH's HDNet matches, I'd buy those in a heartbeat.


----------



## seabs

*They're all SD, no HD stuff.*


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Champions vs All Stars*

1. Roderick Strong vs Christopher Daniels
**

2. The Bravado Brothers vs Andy Ridge & Grizzly Redwood
**

3. Adam Cole vs Mike Bennett
**3/4
Why aren't ROH pushing Cole over Bennett?

4. Homicide vs Rhett Titus
**1/4

5. Steve Corino vs Caleb Konley
*1/4

6. Colt Cabana vs Caprice Coleman
**1/2

7. Kenny King vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/2

8. Roderick Strong, Christopher Daniels & The Kings of Wrestling vs Davey Richards, El Generico & The Briscoe Brothers
***3/4

Bonus Disc

*9. ROH on HDNet - ROH World Tag Team Title Tables Match*
The American Wolves vs Steenerico
****

*10. Tag Title Classic - ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs Black/Danielson
****1/2

*11. Validation - ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs Steen/Danielson
***3/4

*12. Manhattan Mayhem III - ROH World Tag Team Title Submissions Match*
The American Wolves vs Steenerico
****

*13. Violent Tendencies - ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs Strong/KENTA
****1/4

*14. The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago - ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4

*15. Glory By Honor VIII - The Final Countdown - ROH World Tag Team Title Ladder Match*
The American Wolves vs Steenerico
***1/2-***3/4​


----------



## Chismo

I picked up GBH IX. Is it worth watching? I remember people saying it was barely solid, but apparently the Double Chain match was great. Thoughts?


----------



## jawbreaker

Double chain is great, the rest is not.


----------



## topper1

Kings vs WGTT is at least worth watching a lot of people had it as a MOTYC last year.


----------



## KingKicks

JoeRulz said:


> I picked up GBH IX. Is it worth watching? I remember people saying it was barely solid, but apparently the Double Chain match was great. Thoughts?


The only things I really remember from the show is the Double Chain match, WGTT vs. KOW and Strong winning the title. Considering it's Glory By Honor, it was pretty disappointing.


----------



## Chismo

Thanks, guys.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH on HDNet Volume 3*

*Episode #20*
Davey Richards vs. El Generico ***½

Episode #21*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black ***¼

Episode #22*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong *****

Episode #24*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Kenny King and Rhett Titus **¾

Episode #24*
Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black ****

Episode #25*
The Dark City Fight Club vs. The Young Bucks ***

Episode #25*
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ****¼

Episode #26*
KENTA, Bryan Danielson and Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves and Chris Hero *****-****¼

Episode #30*
Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King **¼

Episode #30
ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ****½

Episode #29*
Chris Hero vs. KENTA *****-****¼
*

*3 fantastic TV matches in Aries/Strong, Hero/KENTA and the six man tag. 2 very enjoyable matches in Danielson/Aries and Steenerico/Briscoes and a couple other somewhat decent matches make the DVD pretty good overall. Not as good as volume 2 overall but it definitely has two of the best TV matches that ROH ever put on during their HDNet shows*​


----------



## smitlick

Aries/Strong is probably my favourite match from the HDNet sets so far. Really fun match.


----------



## KingKicks

It's definitely up there as one of my favourites as well. The crowd is great for it the entire way through, everything they do is crisp and it just all builds into an incredibly fun match.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Only The Strong Survive*

1. The Bravado Brothers vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
**3/4

2. Rhett Titus vs Caprice Coleman
**

3. Colt Cabana vs Grizzly Redwood
**

- WTF is with filming promos in the toilet?

4. Mike Bennett vs Cedric Alexander
*1/2

*5. ROH World TV Title Match*
Christopher Daniels vs Claudio Castagnoli
***3/4

6. Steve Corino & Andy Ridge vs Mike Posey & Corey Hollis
*3/4

7. Chris Hero vs Davey Richards
***3/4

8. El Generico vs Homicide vs Kenny King vs Mark Briscoe
**3/4

*9. ROH World Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs Jay Briscoe
****​


----------



## Spinone

1. The Bravado Brothers vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
**3/4

2. Rhett Titus vs Caprice Coleman
**3/4

3. Colt Cabana vs Grizzly Redwood
**

4. Mike Bennett vs Cedric Alexander
*1/2

*5. ROH World TV Title Match*
Christopher Daniels vs Claudio Castagnoli
***3/4

6. Steve Corino & Andy Ridge vs Mike Posey & Corey Hollis
*3/4

7. Chris Hero vs Davey Richards
****1/4

8. El Generico vs Homicide vs Kenny King vs Mark Briscoe
***1/2

*9. ROH World Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs Jay Briscoe
****


----------



## Shock




----------



## jawbreaker

Once again, a motivated Jimmy Jacobs is one of the best characters in the indies. Dude says one line and I'm hooked.


----------



## Legend

^Agreed. I'm delighted to see he and Corino finally working together. There's two guys who understand the art of storytelling in and out of the ring. Watching them work an angle is like reading a novel. They are _seriously_ talented.


----------



## seabs

*JACOBS AND CORINO SAVING ROH'S UNDERCARD!

Seriously this new Corino character and O'Reilly have really boosted ROH's show quality up in an incredible amount this year. They've gone from having two or three good matches per card to having watchable cards from top to bottom bar the odd match here and there. Jacobs in there now just completes it, easily the most underrated guy on the Indies.*


----------



## McQueen

I'm amazed neither of them were ever picked up by one of the larger companies. Both are great characters.


----------



## antoniomare007

Jacobs is waay too small for the WWE though


----------



## McQueen

I could see them utilizing him as a manager at least. I mean hell Daivari was on the roster for a year or two and he's only 2 or 3 inches taller. Marked out the time Jacobs beat Eddie Guerrero on Smackdown.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Corino looks like fucking shit, that's why.

Fuck, if Eddie had survived, imagine him after feuding with HBK, then working with newcomer Jacobs.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*ROH World's Greatest*
- Shitty audio.
- Jamin Briscoe vs. Kyle O'Reilly was great fun. Maybe my favourite match on the show. O'Reilly is the king of the opening match.
- Great Corino promo...again. 
- The students have all got gimmicks nowadays, which is good.
- When you look at Mike Mondo, you realise that, although he didn't amount to much in WWE, the average ex-WWE guy has much a better look than a lot of guys on the indies.
- Homicide vs. Generico was decent but didn't exactly make Homicide look like the second best guy in the world, like it was supposed to.
- Eddie vs. Kenny King was spotty.
- Davey looks like a midget next to Haas & Benjamin.
- Good exchanges between Haas and Strong. Potential for a decent singles match there.
- Davey and Claudio's chemistry is amazing.
- Awesome hot tag from Shelton.
- Yeah...multi-man tag...usual stuff. It's just like "Here's an exhibition of some stuff. If you want more, buy another DVD".
- All-in-all, not a bad show but hardly a must-own.


----------



## McQueen

Davey looks like a midget next to midgets.


----------



## Emperor DC

So, Gabe is getting pissy over TJ Perkins who is claiming DG:USA owe him funds. He is wondering on his facebook whether to snipe back and has asked his army of loyal followers what he should do.

Kind of ironic he's said he's sick of lies being spread by someone who is "angry" or whatever he's been saying, yet he takes every chance he can get to snipe at Silkin and ROH, yet tries to disguise it in these stupid daily discussion things he does.


----------



## LariatSavage

EXW Adrenaline Rush (w/Robocop?)

Redunk.


----------



## smitlick

DeeCee said:


> So, Gabe is getting pissy over TJ Perkins who is claiming DG:USA owe him funds. He is wondering on his facebook whether to snipe back and has asked his army of loyal followers what he should do.
> 
> Kind of ironic he's said he's sick of lies being spread by someone who is "angry" or whatever he's been saying, yet he takes every chance he can get to snipe at Silkin and ROH, yet tries to disguise it in these stupid daily discussion things he does.


Some of the shit he posts is ridiculous... Hes not gaining anything from acting the way he continues to.


----------



## seancarleton77

Gabe strikes me as a guy who facebooks when he's drunk. He makes an ass out of himself at minimum bi-monthly. Don't hate, appreciate. Ring of Honor is growing, respect that shit, son!


----------



## topper1

Card Subject To Change III

Low Ki vs. Akira Tozawa ***3/4 - ****
El Generico & Ricochet vs The Young Bucks ***3/4 - ****
Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan ***1/2 - ***3/4
Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong ***1/4 - ***1/2

Great show well worth going out of your way to see. Mack vs Strong was quite a letdown for me after all the live reports. I certainly have no desire to see him anywhere near the main event after watching him vs Strong.


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> Some of the shit he posts is ridiculous... Hes not gaining anything from acting the way he continues to.


He acts like the world's worst ex who can never let go of the past. Either talk about it or not, but don't try to get your facebook friends to help you out or slide it into a DGUSA update like it's news. That said, wasn't TJP's last appearance in DGUSA last March? If it's not an old interview why would you wait all this time to say something?


----------



## TheAce

> why would you wait all this time to say something?


I'm guessing cause he tried to deal with it sensibly for a long time and got to a point where he was like "fuck it, i'm calling Gabe out"

I've never seen any evidence that TJP talks shit (there could be lots, i just havn't seen any) and there's tons of evidence of workers (wrestlers),office staff and generally just people working with Gabe being disgruntled with him for whatever reason over the years.....The stupidest thing is most people keep quiet about all that personality/backstage/office politics/business stuff...It's Gabe who draws attention to it by always whinning and complaining he's hard done by.

In my experience people who continually complain they've been screwed or done wrong or bitch on social networks about these things usually are pretty central to the cause of these things......I mean wasn't it Gabe who went off the handle when Davey pulled out of Evolve and also Going off on the Bucks over thier Atlanta apearance...seems like Gabe has a serious sense of entitlement...

Just my 2 cents


----------



## seabs

*PWG Card Subject To Change III*

*Johnny Yuma vs Peter Avalon*
_**1/2_

*Candice LaRae vs Portia Perez*
_**3/4_

*Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong*
_****_

*Low Ki vs Akira Tozawa*
_***1/2_

*Johnny Goodtime vs Ryan Taylor*
_*1/2_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan - PWG World Championship*
_***3/4_

*Young Bucks vs El Generico & Ricochet - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Really great show for one with so many impromptu matches. Strong/Mack ws incredible I though. Mack does some insane stuff and for a man who's HUGE, not big but huge, some of the stuff he can do is incredible, plus them chops were insane. Ki/Tozawa never seemed to reach the heights of other Tozawa matches and there were some sloppy moments. Goodtime match kinda sucked sadly. Claudio/Ryan was actually really damn good, incredible performance from Claudio and the main event was as you'd expect. Brilliant show._​


----------



## antoniomare007

That show made it pretty clear that Goodtime and Yuma should stick to tag matches, at least for now. They are so much better working multi-man than singles.

Also, I haven't seen anything from Candice besides her PWG stuff, but she's way more entertaining in intergender matches. Portia was great though, the part when si was on commentary shitting on Kentucky was awesome.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah she was pretty good for a chick on commentary. I marked for Excalibur taking his commentary duties more seriously on that show and doing JOURNALISTIC RESEARCH. 

I enjoy Goodtime a lot but he doesn't seem to click in singles matches. Yuma's debut match was good though.

Yeah I definitely agree about Candice being more entertaining in intergender matches although I did enjoy her match with Portia quite a bit. I so need to play that arm drag drinking game at some point too. *


----------



## -Mystery-

So I've pretty much gotten rid of all my wrestling DVDs and all I have left is my FIP DVDs. I've got 57 shows in total and am ideally looking for someone to take the entire lot off my hands for a fair price. However, I'm more than willing to break up the lot if people are interested in just acquiring certain shows. If either option interests you, just shoot me a PM (if you're interested in select shows make sure you mention which ones in the PM) and we'll figure out a price. Keeping this exclusive to members from the United States as well.


----------



## The Instant Pop

So, over the summer I'm planning on getting 2011 DVDs from all the major indys but what PWG, DGUSA, and CZW shows have been the best so far. I plan on getting Manhattan Mayhem IV and Defy or Deny from ROH. And of course King of Trios from Chikara. However, those three companies I mentioned I really don't know what shows are the "best" to get if I'm only getting one.


----------



## smitlick

The Instant Pop said:


> So, over the summer I'm planning on getting 2011 DVDs from all the major indys but what PWG, DGUSA, and CZW shows have been the best so far. I plan on getting Manhattan Mayhem IV and Defy or Deny from ROH. And of course King of Trios from Chikara. However, those three companies I mentioned I really don't know what shows are the "best" to get if I'm only getting one.


DGUSA United Philly and United Finale are good options

*AAW - Path of Redemption 2011*

1. The Clash vs Samuray Del Sol & Shiima Xion
*3/4

2. Keith Walker vs Darin Corbin
*1/2

*3. AAW Tag Team Title Match* 
Zero Gravity vs Juice Robinson & Kyle O'Reilly
**1/2

4. Truth Martini vs Joey Eastman
N/A

*5. AAW Heritage Title Match*
Shane Hollister vs Davey Richards
***1/4-***1/2

6. Jesse Emerson vs Mason Beck
*

7. Dustin Diamond & The Awesome Threesome vs MsChif, Marion Fontaine & Krotch
**3/4

*8. Steel Cage Match*
Irish Airborne vs Jimmy Jacobs & Dan Lawrence
***1/4

*9. AAW Heavyweight Title Steel Cage Match*
Silas Young vs Raven
***​


----------



## Evanescent

To be fair to Gabe, TJ Perkins has been slandering him for 3 weeks now on formspring. Bound to respond sometime.


----------



## Even Flow

Just done 3 orders. 1 with DGUSA, 1 with EVOLVE & 1 with PWG.

From DGUSA I got:
Enter The Dragon: First Anniversay Celebration
Untouchable 2010
Way of the Ronin
Bushido: Code Of The Warrior
Freedom Fight 2010
United: NYC

I got EVOLVE 4, 5 & 6.

And I ordered, BOLA 2010, Cyanide: A Loving Tribute to Poison, Kurt Russellreunion 2, DDT 4 (2011) & Card Subject to Change III from PWG.

And now i'm finally upto date with all 3 promotions, I can hopefully start ordering some CHIKARA soon.


----------



## Meteora2004

OH GABERS


----------



## The Gargano

The Instant Pop said:


> So, over the summer I'm planning on getting 2011 DVDs from all the major indys but what PWG, DGUSA, and CZW shows have been the best so far. I plan on getting Manhattan Mayhem IV and Defy or Deny from ROH. And of course King of Trios from Chikara. However, those three companies I mentioned I really don't know what shows are the "best" to get if I'm only getting one.


PWG Kurt Russellreunion 2 was a very good show, but if its just 1 pwg show, pick up ddt4 that was a really great show, CZW best of the best X was good, so i would pick that up


----------



## will94

So, anyone else notice ROH dubbing over entrance music they don't own with chants in the Atlanta DVDs?


----------



## seabs

*It was quite amusing the dubbed duelling WGTT/KOW chants for WGTT's entrance.*


----------



## Platt

> “SOMETHING OLD, SOMETHING NEW”- BUY 1, GET 1 FREE RING OF HONOR DVD SALE
> 
> For the first time Ring of Honor is offering a special Buy 1, Get 1 Free Sale. For every ROH DVD purchased with an event date from 2010 or 2011 you can receive a FREE DVD of any event from 2002-2009.
> 
> PLEASE READ THE INSTRUCTIONS BELOW FOR DETAILS!!!
> 
> 1) Buy 1 Ring of Honor DVD from 2010-2011, Select a Free Ring of Honor DVD from 2002-2009. Offer is available on all in stock titles listed at www.rohstore.com.
> 
> 2) Your free DVD should NOT be listed in the shopping cart. Please list your free title in the “Notes” section which can be found in the checkout area where you Review & Place Your Order.
> 
> 3) Only titles listed under the “Ring of Honor DVD” section at www.rohstore.com are included.
> 
> 4) There is a LIMIT of 10 DVD’s per person which means you can purchase up to and including 10 DVD’s and then receive 10 for free.
> 
> 5) You may include other items in your order however only ROH DVD’s are included in this sale. Any Non-ROH DVD’s, tickets, or apparel will not count towards the Buy 1, Get 1 Free offer.
> 
> This offer ends on Tuesday, June 7th at 4 PM EST and is only valid on new orders placed at www.rohstore.com. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer is valid while supplies last. Only Ring of Honor live event titles are included.


They're really trying to clear out old stock.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It's a great sale that I'm looking to take advantage of.

OOP ROH SHIT FOR SALES

This shit ain't on ROH or highspots
Best of CM Punk Vol. 1: Better Than You
Road to the Title
Reborn Stage 2
Dragon Gate Challenge
Better Than Our Best (greatest indy show EVER)
Man Up (2 disc collector's edition)
6th Anniversary Show

Also have other titles I'm getting rid of, including ROH, PWG, London/Kendrick shoot interview, and Snow White blu ray.


----------



## Platt

Don't suppose you have PWG Pimpin In High Places?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I have Threemendous, BOLA 2006 Night 2, and the Secret of the Ooze. I'd be happy to trade some non-OOP shit as well.


----------



## FITZ

Platt said:


> Don't suppose you have PWG Pimpin In High Places?


You still haven't managed to find a copy of that?


----------



## Platt

Nope, found one guy selling it on another forum but he never replied to any pm's  and I've never seen it on ebay.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*ROH 'Richards Vs. Daniels' - Chicago Ridge, IL - 10OCT10 *

- ANX vs. Cole & O'Reilly was fun but not in the league of _that_ match from FB.
- Ricky Reyes carried Right Leg to a passable match.
- What the fuck was up with that attempted rape on Lady JoJo?
- Homicide-Steen was great. Steen's work, on this show in general, epitomises his awesomeness towards the end of last year.
- Metal Master vs. Mike Mondo was a _really_ good match. The Metal Master gimmick doesn't really hang together properly yet, though. It's basically a more colourful version of Chad Collyer.
- Decent KOW-Briscoes match but they had much better in 2010.
- LUVVED Cabana-Corino. 
- Davey vs. Daniels was a long, action-packed match. It's one of those matches that you really need to watch two or three times, to get your head around everything that you've just seen.
- This was a really good show. Anyone, who doesn't have it, should add it to their collection.


----------



## LariatSavage

Anyone else watching Future Stars of Wrestling? They stream their episodes for free from their site. I wouldn't say it's the greatest in-ring product, but it's entertaining. FSW High Octane 3 Review


----------



## seabs

*IPW:UK The Six Year Anniversary Show*

*Rockstar Spud vs The Lion Kid - British Cruiserweight Championship*
_**1/4_

*The All Stars vs Leroy Kincaide & Johnny Moss*
_**1/2_

*Joel Redman vs James Tighe*
_***_

*Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Zack Sabre Jr. - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
_***_

*Terry Frazier vs Sha Samuels - No DQ*
_***1/4_

*Dave Mastiff vs Go Shiozaki - British Heavyweight Championship*
_****_

*LDRS Of The New School vs PAC & Mark Haskins - British Tag Team Championships*
_***3/4+_

*Martin Stone vs Danny Garnell - Steel Cage Match*
_***1/4_

*Overall:*
_Solid show overall. Mastiff/Shiozaki was really fucking great and whilst the LDRS tag was great, it was maybe a little underwhelming given how much talent was in there. Not a bad match and the majority of the matches are at least good._​


----------



## Shock

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> *ROH 'Richards Vs. Daniels' - Chicago Ridge, IL - 10OCT10 *
> 
> - ANX vs. Cole & O'Reilly was fun but not in the league of _that_ match from FB.
> - Ricky Reyes carried Right Leg to a passable match.
> - What the fuck was up with that attempted rape on Lady JoJo?
> - Homicide-Steen was great. Steen's work, on this show in general, epitomises his awesomeness towards the end of last year.
> - Metal Master vs. Mike Mondo was a _really_ good match. The Metal Master gimmick doesn't really hang together properly yet, though. It's basically a more colourful version of Chad Collyer.
> - Decent KOW-Briscoes match but they had much better in 2010.
> - LUVVED Cabana-Corino.
> - Davey vs. Daniels was a long, action-packed match. It's one of those matches that you really need to watch two or three times, to get your head around everything that you've just seen.
> - This was a really good show. Anyone, who doesn't have it, should add it to their collection.


I'm very glad I have this show. I loved it.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Highspots.com is selling a 10 DVD Grab Bag plus 2 weeks of free Highspots TV for 29.99. I don't usually buy these sorta things, especially since Highspots as as much crap as they do good stuff but decided to order one anyway. Plus, once I get my two free weeks (sending me the code when they send the shipping notification) there are a bunch of matches on there that I can now watch without having to buy the DVDs for the handful of matches I want from them. Curious to see what I end up with. I figure if I don't like the stuff I can just resell it.


----------



## Platt

Let us know what you get, I might pick one up myself if there's anything decent in it.


----------



## Shock

A letter from Jimmy Jacobs...



> I wasn’t surprised. As I walked out the front door of the Frontier Field House in Chicago Ridge, Illinois, I knew I was unwelcome there now. My past atrocities had caught up to me. ROH security followed me out to make sure I never came back inside; so, I walked away. For two years, I walked. Until I finally found what I was looking for.
> 
> My name is Jimmy Jacobs, and I’m an evil person. In fact, I’m the most evil person in Ring Of Honor history. Through out the six years I wrestled for Ring Of Honor, I ruined lives. I perpetrated more heinous acts than I’d care to think about. So of course I wasn’t surprised that in Chicago Ridge on May 21, 2011 when Steve Corino introduced me as his sponsor that the ROH officials would not welcome me with open arms.
> 
> This letter isn’t about me trying to sell myself to you or anybody as a changed man. Only my actions can show who I am now. Earning back trust and respect takes time. So, I wasn’t surprised when even after six months of trying to show everyone that he is a changed man, nobody came to the aid of Steve Corino in Chicago Ridge. Time after time, Mike Bennett and most recently the House of Truth has brutalized Steve. Time after time, nobody has come to his aid.
> 
> This letter is about asking ROH officials to allow me back into Ring Of Honor. Steve having a sponsor and support group is crucial to his recovery. My worry is that if things continue the way they are going, all our hard work on Steve’s road to recovery will be in vain. Steve Corino, like me, is a recovering evil person. If this situation with the House of Truth goes unchecked, Steve will undoubtedly fall off the wagon. He needs support, and right now, I am the only one who can give it to him. I ask that you do not punish Steve for my past indiscretions.
> 
> I wasn’t surprised. Familiar yet totally different. As I walked out the front door of the Frontier Field House in Chicago Ridge, Illinois. I knew I was unwelcome there now. My past atrocities were still present, despite how hard I had tried to put them behind me. ROH security followed me out to make sure I never came back inside, but this time I stopped. After two years of walking, the road had led me back home. This is what I was looking for.
> 
> …Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## KYSeahawks

Finally got back to watching Seabs PWG Best of 2010 stopped at As The Worm Turns

*PWG Titanica
*
Brandon Gatson vs. Ryan Taylor-***1/2

_PWG Championship_
Davey Richards (c) vs. Roderick Strong-****

_PWG Tag Team Championship_
The Young Bucks (c) vs. The Briscoe Brothers-***1/2

Just gotta say I didn’t have huge expectations for this event but coming out of these matches I was pleasantly surprised. I am a Gatson fan but have never seen Ryan Taylor wrestle and was surprised at how good this match was. Roddy vs. Davey was like every other match they have wrestled but they did go a little overboard with nearfalls, but the hard hitting was there and the drama at the end. The main event was a tag match the I was looking forward to but didn’t meet my expectations I didn’t feel the intensity like the other title match. They really just seemed to go through the motions even though I knew who won they didn’t keep me on the edge of myseat like the first 2 matches had.

*PWG DDT4 2010
*
_PWG Tag Team Championship Match-1st RD Match in DDT Tourney_
The Young Bucks (c) vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome “LTP” Robinson-****

_1st RD Match in DDT Tourney_
The Briscoe Bros vs. Kamikaze-***1/2 

Chris Hero vs. Brandon Bonham-***1/2

_PWG Tag Team Championship Match-Final RD Match in DDT Tourney_
The Young Bucks (c) vs. iPeligro Abejas!-***1/2

DDT4 is usually a good event and this year followed with that trend. When I first started to watch PWG the thought of a Tag Team Tournament just felt like overkillwith tag matches but all the teams bring different styles and make it interesting every year. The first match of the night set the tone for the evening and might have been the best 10 minute tag team match ever. I knew who won but jeez LTP and Goodtime had me thinking they could pull it off. Another thing I got from this event was I am now a Tozawa fan he brought the entertainment for this fun and hard hitting match. This was a very stiff contest maybe the stiffest I have seen the Briscoes for a while and thought Kamikaze had a chance. Hero vs. Bonham good god this two layed into each other the whole night in this surprising match. It started as a good technical display then they just went into full stiff mode with Hero even hurting his hand on a punch. This match did disappoint for the love it was getting, I’m not saying it wasn’t good but maybe not as good as people were saying. My main event rating might not be as high as others but still was entertaining for the circumstances. Nick Jackson got KO’d for real and the match seemed sloopy up until 5 minutes left but the crowd at the end made even better than it was they reall wanted a title change and went crazy when they got it. Overall it might not be the best PWG event ever but it was a very fun and easy to watch.​


----------



## Shock

> ROH officials were greeted with a surprising email from The Embassy’s Barrister R.D. Evans at the start of business Monday morning. Contained within the e-mail was a .PDF file of the paperwork Mr. Evans filed in court regarding the alleged assaults, amongst other charges, perpetrated by “The Notorious 187” Homicide on various members of Prince Nana’s Embassy. As this is apparently now a matter of public record, Mr. Evans requested that Ring of Honor officials provide the ROH faithful a means to view the documents so “…the people can see for themselves just what type of man Homicide truly is, and be aware of just what charges are being levied against this thug.”
> 
> ROH officials have complied with the Barrister’s wish and by clicking on the link below; you can read the multi-page document that Mr. Evans has presumably filed in court. Certain privileged information has been blacked out, but the important points of the document remain intact. When asked for his thoughts on the matter, Homicide simply laughed and said, “Talk to my lawyer.”
> 
> Here is the .PDF document in its entirety: http://www.rohwrestling.com/HomicideLawsuit2.pdf


R.D. Evans is awesome.


----------



## Corey

I hope they use this as a way to get rid of Homicide.


----------



## KingCrash

Why do I get the feeling this ends in a People's Court skit with RD Evans vs. Julius Smokes?

Did like the wacky random Back to the Future mention.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'd be curious to see what Edwards could get out of him in a non-title match.


----------



## TheAce

What's most hilarious is that you can read the blacked out portions. Done on purpose obviously but hilarious.


----------



## KingCrash




----------



## smitlick

*Becoming The Best In The World - American Dragon Bryan Danielson*

Disc One

*1. IWA-MS - 31/7/04 - Stylin In The Summertime*
Bryan Danielson vs Arik Cannon
***3/4

*2. IWA-MS - 21/8/04 - An IWA Fairy Tale: The Hero vs The Dragon*
Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero
***1/2

*3. IWA-MS - 15/9/04 - A Phenomenal Invasion - 2 out of 3 Falls*
Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero
****

*4. IWA-MS - 16/9/04 - An IWA Homecoming*
Bryan Danielson vs AJ Styles
***3/4

Disc Two

*5. IWA-MS - 17/9/04 - 2004 Ted Petty Invitational Night 1*
Bryan Danielson vs Alex Shelley
***1/2

*6. IWA-MS - 18/9/04 - 2004 Ted Petty Invitational Night 2*
Bryan Danielson vs CM Punk
***3/4

*7. IWA-MS - 18/9/04 - 2004 Ted Petty Invitational Night 2*
Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush
***1/2

*8. IWA-MS - 18/9/04 - 2004 Ted Petty Invitational Night 2*
Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles
****-****1/4

*9. IWA-MS - 23/9/05 - 2005 Ted Petty Invitational Night 1*
Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli
***3/4

*10. IWA-MS - 24/9/05 - 2005 Ted Petty Invitational Night 2*
Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero
****
Danielsons entrance music is fantastic.

*11. IWA-MS - 16/12/05 - Christmas Carnage 2005*
Bryan Danielson vs Jigsaw
***1/2

Disc Three

*12. FMW - 11/12/99 - Making of a new Legend VI*
Bryan Danielson & Lance Cade vs Yosinori Sasaki & Naohiko Yamazaki
**1/2

*13. FMW - 12/12/99 - Making of a New Legend VI*
Bryan Danielson & Lance Cade vs Yosinori Sasaki & Hisakatsu Oya
**1/2

*14. New Japan - 6/10/02 - 2002 Muga in Tokyo*
Bryan Danielson vs Wataru Inoue
**3/4

*15. New Japan - 14/10/02 - The Spiral*
Bryan Danielson & The Havana Pitbulls vs Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask IV & Masahito Kakihara
***

*16. New Japan - 26/10/02 - Fukuoka Fighting Spirit Memorial Day - Jr. Triathlon Survivor - Semi Final*
Bryan Danielson & The Havana Pitbulls vs Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask IV & Heat
***

Disc Four

*17. New Japan - 6/3/03 - Hyper Battle 2003*
Bryan Danielson, Tiger Mask IV & Stampede Kid vs Jushin Liger, Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Fujita
***1/4

*18. New Japan - 7/3/03 - Hyper Battle 2003*
Bryan Danielson & Stampede Kid vs Jado & Gedo
***1/4

*19. New Japan - 9/3/03 - Hyper Battle 2003*
Bryan Danielson, Masahito Kakihara & Stampede Kid vs Minoru Fujita, Jado & Gedo
**3/4

*20. New Japan - 21/3/03 - Hyper Battle 2003*
Bryan Danielson, Stampede Kid, AKIRA & Heat vs Koji Kanemoto, El Samurai, Jado & Gedo
***1/4

*21. New Japan - 30/11/03 - Battle Final 2003*
Bryan Danielson, Wataru Inoue, Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs Katsushi Takemura, Dick Togo, Jado & Gedo
***1/2

*22. New Japan - 14/12/03 - Battle Final 2003*
Bryan Danielson & Scott Norton vs Tiger Mask IV & Manabu Nakanishi
***1/4

*23. EWA - 11/10/03 - Weltmeisterschaft*
Bryan Danielson vs Michael Kovac
***

Disc Five

*24. New Japan - 1/2/04 - Fighting Spirit 2004*
Bryan Danielson vs Tiger Mask IV
**1/2

*25. New Japan - 15/2/04 - Fighting Spirit 2004*
Bryan Danielson, Koji Kanemoto & Curry Man vs Heat, Tiger Mask IV & Masayuki Naruse
***1/4-***1/2

*26. New Japan - 12/3/04 - Hyper Battle 2004 - IWGP Jr Heavyweight Tag Title Match*
Bryan Danielson & Curry Man vs Jado & Gedo
***3/4

*27. New Japan - 21/3/04 - Hyper Battle 2004 - IWGP Jr Heavyweight Tag Title Match*
Bryan Danielson & Curry Man vs Ryusuke Taguchi & Hirooki Goto
***3/4

*28. New Japan - 13/5/04 - Toukon Saizensen*
Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero vs Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Fujita
***1/4-***1/2

*29. New Japan - 22/5/04 - Best of the Super Jr XI*
Bryan Danielson, Curry Man & Ultimo Dragon vs Jado, Gedo & Katsushi Takemura
***

*30. New Japan - 13/6/04 - Best of the Super Jr XI*
Bryan Danielson vs Koji Kanemoto
***1/4

*31. New Japan - 19/7/04 - Summer Struggle 2004*
Bryan Danielson vs Naofumi Yamamoto
**1/2

*32. New Japan - 22/11/04 - Nexess IV*
Bryan Danielson, James Gibson & Tiger Mask IV vs Minoru Tanaka, Jado & Gedo
***1/4

Disc Six

*33. TWA Total Impact - Number 1 Contender for TV Title*
Bryan Danielson vs Spanky
**1/4

*34. MLW - 9/1/04 - Reloaded Night 1*
Bryan Danielson vs Teddy Hart
**

*35. Force Francophone du Catch - 3/7/05*
Bryan Danielson vs Alex Pain
**3/4

*36. Force Francophone du Catch - 3/7/05*
Bryan Danielson vs Ares vs Jonny Storm vs Jody Fleisch
***

*37. NEW - 1/10/10 - Brass City Brawl*
Bryan Danielson vs Shelton Benjamin
***

*Chikara - The Renaissance Dawns*

Disc One - 23/5/02

1. Mr Zero vs Dragonfly
**1/4

2. Marshal Law & Love Bug vs Ichabod Slayne & Hallowicked
*

3. Kid Kruel vs Zane Madrox
**

4. UltraMantis vs Blind Rage
**1/2

5. CM Punk, Colt Cabana & Chris Hero vs Mike Quackenbush, Don Montoya & Reckless Youth
***1/2

Disc Two - 31/5/02

1. Blind Rage vs Love Bug
1/2

2. Matt Vandal vs Zane Madrox
DUD

3. UltraMantis vs Mr Zero
**1/2

4. Brock Singleton vs Marshal Law
1/2

5. Blind Rage, Hallowicked & Ichabod Slayne vs Mike Quackenbush, Don Montoya & Reckless Youth
***​


----------



## Corey

Also, a letter from Steve Corino:


> _Dear ROH Officials,
> 
> Over the last 17 years, I have done some bad things…evil things. Things that got me to the top but I regret.
> 
> I have been hard to work with, lead, and have even walked away from the authority of Ring Of Honor on a few occassions due to my selfishness. I regret that too.
> 
> But I don’t regret the recovery that I have made over the last six months. Although I am not as successful in the ring as I would have hoped to be, I can sleep at night. I can sleep because I know I am on the right path.
> 
> I apologize for bringing Jimmy Jacobs back to ROH the way I did, but no one is listening to me. No one wants to believe me. I had to show the fans of ROH that not only am I a changed man, but so is Jimmy. He is my Sponsor.
> 
> ROH is all about the fans and you heard them in Chicago, they want Jimmy Jacobs back. I need him back. My path to Pro-Wrestling Recovery is a hard one and he is the only one I can depend on right now. Grizzly Redwood, Adam Cole, Kyle O’Reilly, Andy Ridge, and even Colt Cabana and El Generico have shunned off my attempts to make things right.
> 
> Ring Of Honor officials, I have not asked for anything in the last six months. I know six months does not make up for 17 years but ROH has a problem. And that problem is the House Of Truth. Christopher Daniels, Michael Elgin, and Truth Martini have been running rampant over ROH. They need to be stopped. They need to be stopped before they get too powerful.
> 
> What I am asking is to allow Jimmy Jacobs to come to New York City on June 26, to be in my corner, to make sure that I don’t fall off the wagon like I did last time.
> 
> The House Of Truth has to be stopped. Please accept my request. Let’s clean up ROH. I can help.
> 
> Thank you for your time and I will accept any answer ROH comes with.
> 
> My name is Steve Corino and I am an Evil Person. But I am trying to get better everyday.
> 
> Steve Corino_


----------



## Shock

Daniels/Generico announced...



> “The Fallen Angel” Christopher Daniels has held the ROH World TV Title since December 12, 2010 when he defeated current ROH World Champion Eddie Edwards in Louisville, KY. After winning the belt, Daniels vowed to be a fighting champion, whether it is on TV, iPPV, or otherwise; and largely stood by that promise as he successfully retained the belt on 6 separate occasions. Then came The House of Truth…
> 
> At “Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 2”, Christopher Daniels shocked the world by lambasting El Generico upside the head with The Book of Truth and laying out Colt Cabana with The Angel’s Wings. Daniels had elected to stand beside Truth Martini, Roderick Strong, & Michael Elgin as a full-fledged member of the HoT.
> 
> ROH officials, in lieu of garnering a new television show after “ROH on HDNet” ended, placed the belt on hiatus, much to the glee of Daniels. Yet “The Fallen Angel” expressly stated that he would still carry the belt to ringside with him on all live events lest anyone forget who the “only TV star in ROH” truly is. But would he put up the belt on his own merit? Just look at his recent bouts against Colt Cabana and El Generico to answer that question.
> 
> Cheat to win against Cabana once at “Revolution: USA”, a loss to El Generico at “Revolution: Canada”, and a loss to Colt in their rematch at “Supercard of Honor VI”; right now there are two different men who hold pinfall victories over the “champion”, two men who both have a legitimate claim on challenging for that title. And with the news of Ring of Honor’s impending debut on Broadcast TV, ROH officials have reinstated the World TV Title, and Daniels will make his first defense live on iPPV at “Best in the World 2011”!
> 
> As for his opponent: none other than the man who bested him in Toronto, the first of the two individuals who pinned Christopher Daniels, “The Generic Luchador” El Generico! For the first time, Generico will challenge for the ROH World TV Title, and it will all go down live on iPPV with GoFightLive! ROH cameras captured words from both champion and challenger so keep an eye out for those right here at ROHWrestling.com and at our official YouTube page, and get your tickets for “Best in the World 2011” right here: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=507!
> 
> Can’t be there in person? You can still catch all the action live at GFL.TV right here: http://www.gfl.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestling/ROH__Best_of_the_World_2011/1052! Keep an eye out right here at ROHWrestling.com for more information on our next iPPV broadcast, and don’t forget to check out the new site exclusively devoted to “Best in the World 2011” (http://www.rohwrestling.com/bestintheworld/).


----------



## FITZ

I really hope Generico wins the title. I also really want Corino to get himself involved in this match. 

I would also imagine that we get Corino/Elgin on the card?


----------



## Corey

TaylorFitz said:


> I really hope Generico wins the title. I also really want Corino to get himself involved in this match.
> 
> I would also imagine that we get Corino/Elgin on the card?


Yeah I'm expecting that to be added and since Homicide will be facing "the bodyguard of the Embassy" that doesn't leave very many people left. I'm REALLY hoping they bring in a tag team to face Cole & O'Reilly. Golden Lovers would be huge. They've both been in ROH and Omega was basically a regular for a while so I actually think it's realistic, but who knows.


----------



## seancarleton77

Generico vs. Daniels will be excellent, their last match match was pretty damn good. Not sure who will win, either man winning seems highly plausible.


----------



## peachchaos

Seems like Cabana/Lethal, Corino/Elgin, Colerielly/Bravados, Homicide/???, and a Mike Bennett squash of some sort to fill out the card...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Alright, here's what I'm getting rid of.

OOP ($20-25 each if shipped to a yankee address) (not available from ROH or highspots anymore):

photos here - http://s1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb437/sonicebay/

Best of CM Punk Vol. 1 - Better Than You
Road to the Title
Reborn Stage 2
World Title Classic
Sign of Dishonor
Dragon Gate Challenge
Better Than Our Best ($30 for being the best indy event ever, will come with a bonus item)
Man Up (2 disc collector edition)
6th Anniversary Show

Other ROH ($10 each or 2 for $15 if shipped to a yankee address)
The Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Reverse the Curse
Fade to Black
Tag Title Classic II
London & Kendrick's Excellent Adventure

Other ($5 each or 3 for $12 if shipped to a yankee address)
Final Battle 2003
How We Roll
Live in Osaka
Glory By Honor VI Night 1
TNA Destination X 2006 (Region 1)
TNA Turning Point 2007 (Region 1)
Straight Shootin' w/ Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
Straight Shootin' w/ Percy Pringle Vol. 1
Straight Shootin' w/ Percy Pringle Vol. 2
PWG The Secret of the Ooze
PWG Threemendous
PWG BOLA 2006 Night 2

Snow White blu ray (put back in the Disney Vault) ($15 total if shipped to a yankee address)


----------



## McQueen

Anyone else think it looks like Edwards & Richards are about to make out in Crabtree's Sig.


----------



## FITZ

Not a fan of that poster at all. Looks homoerotic in all honesty. They just couldn't have put them a little further away from each other?


----------



## Shock

It's guy love, between two guys...

Anyway:


----------



## Meteora2004

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'm REALLY hoping they bring in a tag team to face Cole & O'Reilly. Golden Lovers would be huge. They've both been in ROH and Omega was basically a regular for a while so I actually think it's realistic, but who knows.


Yes, please!

And I like that all the Corino/Jacobs video segments thus far have been pretty short; it's like little bits of storyline progression in between the big developments that happen at the shows.


----------



## SHIRLEY

TaylorFitz said:


> Not a fan of that poster at all. Looks homoerotic in all honesty. They just couldn't have put them a little further away from each other?


Homoerotic fight posters are the best. Love and hate both look the same.


----------



## TelkEvolon

TaylorFitz said:


> Not a fan of that poster at all. Looks *homoerotic* in all honesty. They just couldn't have put them a little further away from each other?


In Pro Wrestling? No way!

Also, that's your mind, so what type of stuff has happend in your life?


----------



## KingCrash

Yeah, because something had to happen to him to think this is even slightly gay:











BTW, did anyone else hear about this maybe being Homicide's last ROH show for awhile due to signing something with the UWF and a non-compete?


----------



## CM Skittle

I hope so, besides Manhattan Mayhem it seems like Homicide doesn't even try since coming back.


----------



## topper1

KingCrash said:


> BTW, did anyone else hear about this maybe being Homicide's last ROH show for awhile due to signing something with the UWF and a non-compete?


Hopefully true and lets prey Colt follows him.


----------



## peachchaos

Makes sense with the Embassy bodyguard/pending lawsuit angle. Maybe Mia IS the bodyguard and Homicide goes to far and gets barred from ROH?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

CM Skittle said:


> I hope so, besides Manhattan Mayhem it seems like Homicide doesn't even try since coming back.


It's just a job to him.


----------



## seabs

observer said:


> Steve Karel’s first taping of the Urban Wrestling Federation, the promotion using major hip hop stars in conjunction with wrestling matches, took place on 6/3 at the Hammerstein Ballroom in Manhattan. It only drew 300 fans, and much of that papered, for a series of PPV tapings for one hour shows that start on regular PPV on 6/26. The rap stars taped promos all over the city. They also did some filming of brawls in a night club where they used fire and tons of weapons while the members of each team watched, another brawl taped in a back alley. Wrestlers were told not to wear usual wrestling wear but wearing more contemporary street wear. The performers were told of a second taping in October in Miami. As noted, it was like BET’s Iron Ring, only more violent as you have far more leeway in what you can do on a pro wrestling show than an MMA show. Billy Blue, Big Block, Uncle Murda and Brisco were among the rappers appearing. They had a tournament for the UWF title which came down to a four-way with Homicide (who the crowd saw as the biggest star), Ricky Reyes, Bestia (Damian 666's son Bestia 666 from Tijuana) and Rasche Brown. The crowd hated when Homicide was eliminated. It came down to Reyes vs. Brown with Brown winning via spear. Brown was from Big Block’s team and the team was in the ring smoking cigars after the match. The crowd was described as neither hot nor quiet. Reyes, the SATs and former WWE wrestler Ricky Ortiz were the ones who got the best reactions. The promotion spent a ton of money, with people staying at one of the nicest hotels in the city and all the talent had limo service. *We were told the talent was given six month non-compete contracts, which means Homicide won’t be working in ROH or Dragon Gate USA any longer.*


*Looks like Cide is gone and it seems more likely with the Embassy angle they're doing. No great loss to them and the booking makes Embassy look good by banishing him.*


----------



## smitlick

Lol looking forward to the UWF going under soon... Wasting a lot of money on shit. Hopefully this means ROH book Lethal on a regular basis now.


----------



## Corey

Fantastic news there. Push out Homicide and make room for more new talent.


----------



## SHIRLEY

topper1 said:


> Hopefully true and lets prey Colt follows him.


Cabana in the UWF would be fucking hilarious.

-

It's a shame that Homicide has been so below par. I put it down to a combination of injuries and him being one of many guys who has had his spirit broken by TNA.

He did have a couple of great matches, in this run, though - vs. Steen and vs. KOW. I think there was another one that I'm forgetting too. Don't know if anyone can name any other good ones?

-

Also, this...



ROHWrestling.com said:


> At ROH’s Best in the World, the Kings of Wrestling (Claudio Castagnoli & Chris Hero) are out to not only prove they are the best but also regain their ROH World Tag Team Titles. Tonight, Chris and Claudio take on completely different challenge – your questions. Ring of Honor is excited to connect with all of our fans in social media to hear what
> they’re saying about us, answer your questions, and provide a little
> glimpse into the lives of our superstars. How will this question and
> answer work?
> 
> Make sure you’re following Chris and Claudio on Twitter.
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli (http://twitter.com/CCastagnoli)
> Chris Hero (http://twitter.com/TheChrisHero)
> 
> Send your questions in a tweet to Chris or Claudio with the special hash tag #ROHQA. Questions with that hash tag will get top priority during their time and make sure your questions are worthy of Kings.
> 
> From 9pm to 9:30pm – Chris Hero will be answering questions. From
> 9:30pm to 10pm, Claudio Castagnoli will be up.
> 
> Follow Ring of Honor on Twitter – http://twitter.com/RingOfHonor and
> LIKE US on Facebook – http://www.facebook.com/RingOfHonor. Share this story and keep your eye on all of our portals for more great engagement like this.


Looks like ROH are starting to push social media a bit more. Which is a good thing.


----------



## jawbreaker

RD Evans will make this new Embassy work on his own. He's that awesome.

Also, the 4CS Homicide was in on night 1 in Atlanta was pretty good. And he helped make it good rather than it being good in spite of him.


----------



## Corey

I enjoyed Homicide's match with Ciampa in Atlanta. Probably more than anything else I've seen since his return, as the LAX tag match was carried by Hernandez. Street Fight with Roddy was terrible.


----------



## Emperor DC

He should go from being R.D Evans, to having spurts of Archibald Peck.

I'd fucking love that.

One minute, he's serving legal papers, the next, he's waving a baton in the air during Embassy matches.


----------



## seancarleton77

I'd rather not loose Cabana, Homicide being run out by the Embassy would draw mad heat in NYC, so I'm all for it.


----------



## The Gargano

would be good for homicide to leave, because he is not really adding anything, and the uwf sounds like wont be in business for too long


----------



## Shock

Lethal/Bennett at BITW...



> “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett is riding high right now. Not only does he carry one of the best win-loss records in ROH today, not only did he capture the “Top Prospect Tournament” earlier in the year, but at “Supercard of Honor VI” he put the final nail in the coffin of his months long battle with Steve Corino. More importantly, he did it all by himself.
> 
> “For months Steve Corino, the fans, everybody in the locker room, they all talked about how I couldn’t do it on my own.” Said Bennett, “In Chicago, Steve Corino I shut your mouth and I silenced the criticisms of everybody when I pinned you…without Brutal Bob in my corner. You saw firsthand Steve why I am the fastest rising sports entertainer in Ring of Honor, and I think you finally accepted it too. It’s on to the bigger and better now Steve Corino. It’s time for championships, time for international exposure, and time for “The Prodigy” to establish himself as the biggest superstar in the ROH Universe!”
> 
> Bennett will get just that opportunity at “Best in the World 2011” when he steps into the ring with a former Ring of Honor champion, a superstar in his own right that hasn’t seen the inside of an ROH ring in several years, the one & only Jay Lethal!
> 
> Jay Lethal; a former Pure Champion, a man who cut his teeth here in ROH against the likes of Samoa Joe, Christopher Daniels, Low Ki, and CM Punk returns to New York City on June 26th to battle Mike Bennett, the man who claims that 2011 will mark “The Year Of The Prodigy”.
> 
> Don’t miss your chance to be in NYC live by getting your tickets now: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=507! Can’t be there in NYC, than catch the iPPV broadcast from GoFightLive here: http://www.gfl.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestling/ROH__Best_of_the_World_2011/1052! And check out the official “Best in the World 2011” site for all the latest news & info on his iPPV extravaganza: http://www.rohwrestling.com/bestintheworld/!


----------



## Emperor DC

There's a BITW thread Shock.

JOBBER MOD.


----------



## Shock

I remembered straight after I posted it.

Jobber mod 4 life.


----------



## MB.

Ebay is king. I just picked up

Death Before Dishonor
The Future is Now
Glory By Honor 7
Honor Reclaims Boston
Final Battle 2003
Night Of Champions
This Means War
Fade to Black
Fighting Spirit
French Connection
Northern Navigation
Unscripted 3
Reborn Again
Chi Town Struggle
The Battle of St.Paul
Survial of the Fittest 2006
Breakout
Validation
Injustice
Race to the Top 07 Nt.1
Roh Vs FWA
1st Anniversary show
Manhatten Mayham 3.

I'm eventually gonna have them all.


----------



## Shock




----------



## Chismo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> the LAX tag match was carried by Hernandez.


Hell, no. Homicide was great in that match.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

MB said:


> Ebay is king. I just picked up
> 
> Death Before Dishonor
> The Future is Now
> Glory By Honor 7
> Honor Reclaims Boston
> Final Battle 2003
> Night Of Champions
> This Means War
> Fade to Black
> Fighting Spirit
> French Connection
> Northern Navigation
> Unscripted 3
> Reborn Again
> Chi Town Struggle
> The Battle of St.Paul
> Survial of the Fittest 2006
> Breakout
> Validation
> Injustice
> Race to the Top 07 Nt.1
> Roh Vs FWA
> 1st Anniversary show
> Manhatten Mayham 3.
> 
> I'm eventually gonna have them all.


Check out my post a page or two back.


----------



## Platt

> Ring of Honor is pleased to bring you a new sale offer exclusively at ROHWrestling.com which is available THIS WEEKEND ONLY. We’re “Reeling In The Year” with live event DVD’s stating at $2 each. Read below for details:
> 
> -IN STOCK ROH DVD’S FROM 2002 ON SALE FOR $2 EACH
> 
> -IN STOCK ROH DVD’S FROM 2003 ON SALE FOR $3 EACH
> 
> - IN STOCK ROH DVD’S FROM 2004 ON SALE FOR $4 EACH
> 
> - IN STOCK ROH DVD’S FROM 2005 ON SALE FOR $5 EACH
> 
> - IN STOCK ROH DVD’S FROM 2006 ON SALE FOR $6 EACH
> 
> - IN STOCK ROH DVD’S FROM 2007 ON SALE FOR $7 EACH
> 
> - IN STOCK ROH DVD’S FROM 2008 ON SALE FOR $8 EACH
> 
> - IN STOCK ROH DVD’S FROM 2009 ON SALE FOR $9 EACH
> 
> Offer is valid while supplies last. All sale priced DVD’s are listed at www.rohstore.com in the “Ring of Honor DVD’s” section. This offer ends on Monday, June 13th at Noon EST and is only valid on new order. No adjustments to prior purchases.


They're seem really desperate to clear out old stock.


----------



## seabs

*God damn they really so sound desperate. 

Looking to pass on the following DVDs. If anyone is interested then send me a PM about a price:
NOAH/wXw Genesis In Germany
IPW:UK Six Year Anniversary Show
IPW:UK 6th Annual Brawl At The Hall
Dragon Gate/wXw Open The German Gate 2010
AIW Absolution V
AAW Defining Moment: Fade To Black
AAW Massacre On 26th Street
BJW 30.01.2011 (wXw DVD release)*

*NOAH/wXw Genesis In Germany*

*Axeman vs Satoshi Kajiwara*
_*_

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Taiji Ishimori*
_***1/4_

*Big Van Walter vs Shuhei Taniguchi - wXw World Unified Championship*
_**1/2_

*Adam Polak, Karsten Beck & Tommy End vs Emil Sitoci, Johnny Moss & 2-Face*
_*_

*Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Ricky Marvin*
_***_

*Go Shiozaki vs Bad Bones*
_***1/2_

*Chris Hero vs KENTA*
_****_

*Takashi Sugiura vs Claudio Castagnoli - GHC Heavyweight Championship*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Very good show. The matches that you'd expect to be good were good. The top 3 matches kinda dragged a little at times too, probably due to NOAH's involvment and there tendancies for matches to go 20-25 minutes. Shave some time off them and they would have been even better than they were._​


----------



## will94

ROH is desperate to get rid of the old stuff, and I'm gonna take advantage and plug the holes in my collection.


----------



## Emperor DC

Seems like Aries has finally bitten the bullet and left pro wrestling. Not retired persay, but he's from now on inactive as a professional wrestler.

Gutted really. I thought he was going to stay around in PWG at least, what with his interaction with Strong and Shelley in recent times.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Platt said:


> They're seem really desperate to clear out old stock.


FUUUUU

Remind me to wait until the last possible sale, in future.

Seems obvious that they're heading for a change of format. Maybe online on demand? They're definitely trying to shift all of that pesky old clutter.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It still isn't worth it due to the shipping cost. Make all that shit $5 each including American shipping and they'll clear it out quicker.


----------



## KingCrash

DeeCee said:


> Seems like Aries has finally bitten the bullet and left pro wrestling. Not retired persay, but he's from now on inactive as a professional wrestler.
> 
> Gutted really. I thought he was going to stay around in PWG at least, what with his interaction with Strong and Shelley in recent times.


Is it pro wrestling all together or just DGUSA and he's still moving to the west coast to try an acting career? If it's the latter I could still see him doing the occasional PWG show. Either way it looked like he was putting effort in again and having great matches with YAMATO, Cole and Gargano.


----------



## Emperor DC

His match against Gargano last weekend was said to be a breakout for Gargano, no doubt Aries helped him along in that regard.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Final Battle 2010*

The All Night Express vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/2
_Easily one of the most exciting openers in recent history. Extremely spotty but all of them were performed to perfection. It was just too short for me to give it a higher rating._

Colt Cabana vs. TJ Perkins - **3/4

Sara Del Ray & Serena Deeb vs. Daizee Haze & Awesome Kong - ***
_Off the top of my head, probably the 2nd best women's match I've ever seen in ROH._

Eddie Edwards vs. Sonjay Dutt - ***1/4
_Obvioulsy Edwards vs. Omega would've been much better but I liked this too. Dutt's a fine "replacement guy" and I've always thought he was a solid worker._

Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels - **1/4
_Weak finish, average match._

The Kings of Wrestling & Shane Hagadorn vs. Jay, Mark, & Mike "Papa" Briscoe - ***1/2
_1/4* added for sheer entertainment. Papa was great._

*ROH World Championship*
Roderick Strong(c) vs. Davey Richards - ****1/4
_So much drama going into Davey's nearfalls, fantastic match with some odd acting._

*Fight Without Honor *
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - ****1/2
_Symbolic._

*Overall: 8.75/10*
_Fantastic show, probably my favorite iPPV to this point._​


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Got my 10 DVD Grab Bag from Highspots yesterday and man am I disappointed. This is what I got:

FIP Big Year One Bash: Night Two
FIP Second Year Spectacular Night Two
FIP Evening the Odds 2006
New Generation Wrestling 2-18-06
Best of Southern Indys Volume 3
Ron Bass Shoot Interview
NEO 6-4-05
CZW Barbed Wire Brawl
3K Wrestling Rage in the Cage 
PWG Express Written Consent

I am content with the FIP DVDs and would be ecstatic about Express Written Consent if I didn't already have it. So if anyone is interested in buying any of the DVDs besides the FIP ones, go ahead and PM me with an offer or I am gonna be putting them on eBay in a couple of days.


----------



## Tarfu

At least you got 2 months at Highspots.tv, right? Some good shit there.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Yeah that is the highlight for sure.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Retribution Rumble of Revenge and Rebellion to Remember*

1. ShareCropper vs Darkness Crabtree
*

2. Sabian vs Mano Metalico
**

3. Blackjack Marciano vs Trik Davis
**1/4

4. The Dark Breed vs F.I.S.T.
**1/2

5. Mobius vs DJ Skittlez
1/2

6. Eddie Kingston vs Chris Hero
***-***1/4

7. Jigsaw, Mr Zero, Jolly Roger & Shane Storm vs Crossbones, Larry Sweeney, Rorschach & Spyrazul
***​


----------



## LariatSavage

EXW's Xtreme Measures!

Which can be downloaded free from Itunes for anyone who thinks they're might be interested in watching it from the review.


----------



## smitlick

i was looking through wXw results and found this great show name
http://www.wxw-wrestling.com/index2.php?content=event_history&id=107

*CZW - Point of No Return*

1. DJ Hyde/Jon Dahmer vs Drew Gulak/Andy Sumner
**

2. Eddie Kingston vs Gran Akuma
**1/4

*3. CZW World Tag Team Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs Team Masturbation
**3/4
More Meatloaf please. 

*4. CZW Iron Man Title Match*
Kevin Steen vs El Generico
***1/2

*5. Unsanctioned Challenge Match*
Nate Webb vs Voltaire
*
Incest angle.... No wonder people shit on CZW

*6. CZW Junior Heavyweight Title 6 Way Elimination Match*
Derek Frazier vs Heretic vs Niles Young vs JC Bailey vs Sabian vs Mike Quackenbush
**3/4

*7. CZW World Title Match*
Ruckus vs Nick Gage
*1/2

*8. Tables & Thumbtacks Match*
Justice Pain vs Nate Hatred vs Toby Klein
*3/4​


----------



## KingKicks

With all my college coursework out of the way, I've finally got time to start watching my stack of ROH DVD's.

*ROH Buffalo Stampede II*

Delirious vs. Mr. Ernesto Osiris **¼*
_This could of been cut way shorter, and had Delirious look stronger with his grudge match against Aries the next night_

*10 Minute Hunt*
Eddie Edwards vs. Tyson Dux ****

Colt Cabana vs. Shawn Daivari **¼*

Roderick Strong vs. Pee Wee **¾*

The Kings of Wrestling vs. Up in Smoke ****-***¼*
_MOTN by a good margin. Fun tag match throughout though a little overboard with the nearfalls towards the end_

Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega ***½*

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The All Night Express ***¼*

Tyler Black vs. Steve Corino ***½*

*Well it's pretty obvious why this was packaged along with Death Before Dishonor. Nothing noteworthy on the show outside of a fun KOW match. Crowd was pretty crap throughout*​


----------



## jawbreaker

smitlick said:


> i was looking through wXw results and found this great show name
> http://www.wxw-wrestling.com/index2.php?content=event_history&id=107


Wow. That's awesome.


----------



## Corey

*Dragon Gate USA - Open The Southern Gate*

Brodie Lee vs. Jon Davis - **1/4

*The Breakout Challenge Match #1 - Four Way Freestyle*
Jimmy Rave vs. Lince Dorado vs. Sugar Dunkerton vs. Kyle Matthews - **1/2
_Fast and furious from start to finish. Got the crowd goin but it was a bit short. Put Dorado in more multi-man matches please._

Rich Swann vs. Sami Callihan - ***1/4
_Much, much better than I expected. Callihan is growing on me as of late, I really like the stiffness he works with. Swann is already awesome of course, and he played the underdog role really well here. This match probably holds the record for "most times wrestling opponents have ever spit on each other."_

*The Breakout Challenge Match #2 - Four Way Freestyle*
Arik Cannon vs. AR Fox vs. Facade vs. Shiima Xion - **3/4
_Overall better than the first match, although not paced as quickly. Each guy had their shining moments and it was longer than the previous one._

Naruki Doi vs. Jon Moxley - **1/2
_Brodie Lee beat the hell out of Mox before the match, so he had overcome that the whole way through. Decent match but I can never get into much that Moxley does. He tried to sell the leg for a while but then it just kinda went away. Cool slap exchange with Moxley stealing Doi's signature moves towards the end._

CIMA vs. Johnny Gargano - ****
_Fantastic match. Chuck Taylor is obviously the most well known guy in Ronin but Gargano is quickly emerging as a breakout star this year. Everything he did was so crisp and smooth and he uses a good mix of strikes, submissions, and combinations. Turning into a really good all around wrestler. The one thing I don't like that I've seen DGUSA do a lot this year is in matches someone will kick out of a finisher late in the match and you'll see someone win after they hit the same thing like two or three times or just give him every finisher they use. It just seems flat at times. But regardless of that, this is a really nice match you guys should check out. I could see rating it even a 1/4* higher._

*The Breakout Challenge - Finals*
Jimmy Rave vs. Arik Cannon - **3/4
_Pretty solid match but certainly no breakout moments from either of the two. I can't tell if Rave is balding or had some kind of hair transplant done but his hair is lookin weird. Pretty funny moment, after the match is over Lenny Leonard messes up and says, "Johnny Gargano wins the breakout challenge!" and then it goes silent for a few seconds. I can imagine he was just covering his mic and laughing his ass off. Pretty ironic though as Gargano had himself a breakout match. And can someone tell me why the hell Johnny Fairplay was there...?_

*Dream Partner Tag Team Match*
PAC & Ricochet vs. Chuck Taylor & Akira Tozawa - ****1/2
_AWESOME. Going in I had my doubts because obviously these guys aren't regular tag teams at all but this just has fantastic written all over it. So many intertwining feuds and storylines inside the match it made for a really good story unfolding. You had PAC and Ricochet teaming together, two guys who clearly don't like each other and each one wants to be known as the best high flyer in the world, and they just tried to one up each other the whole match. You have Chuck Taylor and Ricochet, who have a storied history on the indies and obviously the Ronin/Blood Warriors feud going on at the time, not to mention incredible chemistry together which made for some moments early in the match that got everyone in the building on their feet. And finally you have PAC and Tozawa who had a big title match the next night in Atlanta, and they just wanted to beat the hell out of each other. Tozawa split him open with a headbutt on the outside, so PAC was bleeding throughout the whole match. A__nd everyone knows unplanned blood just makes a match 4x better. I'd say the biggest thing I liked about this match was that it never got overly spotty, like you see a lot of in this company. I recently watched the main event from United: Philly and that just got ridiculous. It was like 630 after shooting star, then a corkscrew into a moonsault and there was no selling, just a bunch of flipping. This was much better than that match if you ask me, and honestly it's probably the best tag match I've seen all year. Yeah, I just said that. Watch this sucker._

*Overall: 7.25/10*
_The card as a whole wasn't spectacular, but there was nothing bad and you got a surprising Callihan/Swann match and two fantastic matches on the upper card. Those two alone are worth $14.99 I'd say._​


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I have been watching some of the matches from Pro Wrestling Superstar's Freshman Phenom and I a really glad I never bothered buying this show.

Peligro Abejas vs Jake Manning and Joey Sylvia was a decent match...but the announcing is god awful for this and every other match! Whoever the color guy is spends the whole show just trying to get himself over it seems just constantly repeating "he should get disqualified" and it ruins every single match for me. I started watching Necro Butcher vs Tommy Dreamer which shoulda been a fun brawl but they had Butcher portray a cowardly heel and the pace was so slow and the wrestling was so sloppy that I stopped halfway through. Terrible, terrible booking decision...shoulda just let both men be themselves and let it be a fun match with just bragging rights on the line. Similar thing with Shelton Benjamin vs Christopher Daniels. Shoulda been a fun, fast paced back and forth match but instead it was slow through what I watched of the match, and above all else the color guy was awful to the point I couldn't finish the match. Not even gonna bother watching the match between Mickie James and Amber O'Neal cause I just know the color guy is gonna ruin it. Can you tell that commentary is very important to me?


----------



## FITZ

ROH: The Epic Encounter

*
Da Hit Squad vs. The Backseat Boyz*

Kind of a weird dynamic with the heels by the much smaller Backseat Boyz. It made it a lot tougher to put on a good match as you really couldn’t expect Acid and Kashmere to control Dan Maff for a long period of time. They made it work though as the Backseat Boyz played heels really well. You wanted them to get their asses kicked by Da Hit Squad and they were able to take all the crazy moves that they did. Nothing too incredible but each team played their roles well, it was easy to watch, and there were some really cool moves. 
**¾

*
Hydro and Dixie vs. Dun and Marcos vs. The Carnage Crew*

Well more little guys that you want to see get their asses kicked is always a plus. On the negative this is a scramble match. I could probably write the review without even seeing the match. There were a bunch of spots and a good number of them were kind of cool. I think they made tags for the first minute or so but aside from that it was just a free for all. It only lasted a little over 5 minutes so I guess it was fun enough.
****
_

ROH World Tag Team Championship Match_
*AJ Styles and The Amazing Red(c.) vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe 
*
Really good match that wasn’t a back and forth spotfest like I was expecting. The Briscoes actually took control of the match for an extended period of time before Red was able to make the hot tag. From there things got pretty crazy but I will give credit to everyone and say that nobody was kicking out of moves that shouldn’t have been. It was good but I was expecting better. 
****¼*

*
CM Punk vs. BJ Whitmer*

A little sloppiness early on with Whitmer either botching a dive to the floor or CM Punk failed to catch him. Considering what each guy would go on to do I’m just going to assume that Whitmer messed up. There was also this really awkward spot that happened right after the botch. This was a really hard hitting match and both guys came out looking a lot better then when they went in. Would have liked an ending but having a draw wasn’t the worst thing they could have gone with. The in ring stuff reminded more of a main event as this could certainly be described as “heavyweight” style match. 
*****


*Christopher Daniels vs. Homicide*

This is what I get for watching ROH on VHS. It was clipped in the beginning. I don’t think I missed much but I could be wrong. So now I’ve seen these two wrestle in 2003 and in 2010. I really didn’t like either match all that much considering those involved. Aside from the last 30 seconds of the match I had a really hard time paying attention. It was slow and I can’t really say that much of note ever happened. Maybe I missed more in the clip then I think but what I saw wasn’t anything all that good. 
***¼*



*Alexis Laree vs. Ariel*

They showed maybe 30 seconds of this…
*No Rating*


*
Samoa Joe vs. Hot Stuff Hernandez *

Hernandez was able to put up a decent fight for a while but he eventually got choked out. Hernandez in 2003 didn’t impress me at all. 
**½ *


_ROH World Championship Match:_
*Samoa Joe(c.) vs. Colt Cabana vs. Matt Stryker vs. Tom Carter*

So right after he mad easy work of Hernandez Samoe Joe sit in a chair and said that he wasn’t happy about the reaction the fans gave him when they found out it was a non title match. So he said that he was putting himself into the three way that was scheduled next and would give the title to one of them if they were able to pin him. Joe looked like a badass in this match and it really got him and the title over. Who the fuck is Tom Carter?
*****


_2 Out of 3 Falls_
*Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London*

There were matches with cooler spots, matches where guys were stiffer, and matches were there were all sorts of weapons used. Yet none were nearly as good as this match. Before the first fall I thought this was just going to be a technical masterpiece. But as soon as Danielson slapped Paul London in the face at the start of the second fall I realized that this was going to be something a lot more than just a technical match. 

Danielson wasn’t in full heel mode but he was vicious in this match. When London got his leg caught up in the ropes Danielson went right after it. What made that moment all the better was the fact that London never stopped selling the leg once that happened. Great selling from London and the performance he gave as an underdog was perfect. I can see how he got himself signed by WWE after seeing this. If you haven’t seen Paul London wrestle before he went to WWE you really need to see this. Had I seen this match in 2003 I would be ready to call Paul London the next Shawn Michaels. I don’t think I’ve ever been able to say this before but in this match Paul London was better than Bryan Danielson. 

Danielson was still great in the match. His gradual progression to acting like a heel was done brilliantly. His technical stuff was great and did a great job controlling the match for so long. 

This is one of the best ROH matches that I’ve ever seen. Easily the best Paul London match I’ve ever see and one of the better Danielson matches I’ve seen as well. 
*****¾ *


_Bunk House Brawl_
*Homicide, Julius Smokes, Dusty Rhodes, Iceberg, and Some Guy vs. CW Anderson, Jack Victory, and 3 Other Guys* (one of them had a name)

This wasn't very good. A bunch of guys punching each other and cutting each other with forks. Waste of time really, I got almost no enjoyment out of it other than seeing all these weird guys in an ROH ring.
***​Overall this was a really good show. Danielson/London is a classic, the best early ROH match I’ve ever seen. I know this is out of stock now but it’s worth going out of your way to see.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Tom Carter is Reckless Youth, is he not?

Seems like an interesting show, from the perspective of someone living in 2011, where almost all of the guys on that card made a name for themselves.


----------



## McQueen

If I remember correctly Tom Carter was Reckless Youth who was an indy legend in the 90's.


----------



## FITZ

You might be right about that. Now that I think about it they might have mentioned the name Reckless Youth. I know nothing of indy wrestling before ROH aside from ECW.


----------



## SHIRLEY

He's one of the Godfathers of modern indy wrestling, along with Daniels and Quack. TBH I can't remember if I've ever seen one of his matches.


----------



## jawbreaker

I saw one Reckless vs. Quackenbush match from like 1997 that was on a SMV comp. God damn the things people marked for fifteen years ago would not get any reaction at all today.


----------



## McQueen

All i've seen from him is a little bit of his early ROH work. Seemed like a sound worker but nothing to go nuts about.


----------



## KingKicks

Almost a year later, I finally get the chance to rewatch Death Before Dishonor VIII.

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII*

*Grudge Match*
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ****½*
_Very good opening match though after seeing everything else they go through in the feud plus the fact they had the street fight BEFORE this brings this down somewhat as it did feel weird at times watching this knowing they had already tried to kill each other_

The All Night Express vs. Up in Smoke ***¼*

Austin Aries vs. Delirious **¾

2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet*
Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong vs. Colt Cabana vs. Steve Corino vs. Shawn Daivari vs. Tyson Dux ****
_This was actually somewhat better then I remember.
Eddie Edwards being pinned by Tyson Dux and then one year on he's world champion_

*Pick 6 Series*
Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega ******
_I remember being surprised at just how much I enjoyed watching this live and yet on my second watch I feel the exact same. It just completely exceeded my expectations (though it's not like I had really low expectations or anything, just expected an enjoyable match)_

*No Disqualification Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe *****¼-****½*
_What a bloody war. Though I prefer their Big Bang match, this is almost as awesome as that. Gotta love The Briscoes when it comes to matches like this_

*ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards *****¾*
_And the show ends up getting even better. For 30+ minutes (which flew by) these two just tore the house down. Every exchange was crisp, the wrestling was great and the crowd were HOT for the entire match. The only real problems I had were a couple of botches (which admittedly look like they happened because both men were tired) and the Hagadorn interference which took me out of it slightly. Still an incredible match, one of the best of 2010 and my personal MOTY_

*Though I've still got quite a few shows to watch, this is currently the best ROH show of 2010 for me with a very good opener and then the second half is certainly up there with some of the best in ROH history*​


----------



## Chismo

Benjo™;9827016 said:


> *No Disqualification Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
> The Kings of Wrestling vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe *****¼-****½*
> _What a bloody war. Though I prefer their Big Bang match, this is almost as awesome as that. Gotta love The Briscoes when it comes to matches like this_


This match was ruined because of tag rules (like so many matches from TNA history, for example). I mean, I can't fucking stand tag rules in No DQ matches. Sure, it was for short period of time. Sure, announcers did a nice job explaining why ref did that, but I just can't stand it. Plus, another detail I disliked is that Mark kicked out of impossible at one point - 3 bicycle kicks from Claudio and Rolling Elbow from Hero combination. Way too much. This was one phenomenal war, but those two things ruined the match for this viewer.

****


----------



## MB.

I'm going to be selling some dvd's if any of you are interested send me a PM or they are going on ebay

Survival of the Fittest 2006
Manhatten Mayhem 
The Era of Honor Begins(takedown masters edition)
Bret "Hitman" Hart: The Best There is, The Best There Was, The Best There Ever Will Be
Better Than You: The Best of C.M. Punk
Shimmer Vol 1
All Star Extravaganza 3

If anyone is interested send me a PM


----------



## Bubz

** is slightly harsh don't you think?


----------



## topper1

bubz123 said:


> ** is slightly harsh don't you think?


He's just trolling it was one of the most exciting tag matches of last year.


----------



## Brye

Punk/Cabana from Punk: TFC may not be Punk's best match, but my god the pre and post match stuff gets me every time.

Bout to put in Cide's Best Of ROH DVD from '03. Found it the other day and I'm expecting some solid things.

Any chance I can get an opinion on some more recent ROH shows? I'm looking for some good WGTT matches.


----------



## Chismo

> ** is slightly harsh don't you think?





> He's just trolling it was one of the most exciting tag matches of last year.


I'm not trolling. The action was great, it was brutal and bloody war, I don't deny that shit. But also, all those great things were ruined because of stuff I mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## topper1

JoeRulz said:


> I'm not trolling. The action was great, it was brutal and bloody war, I don't deny that shit. But also, all those great things were ruined because of stuff I mentioned in my previous post.


I was kidding about you trolling but youre rating does seem kinda silly ** really?


----------



## seabs

*I'd say around *** for it. I wasn't a fan of it either but ** is really harsh.*


----------



## Chismo

Nah, I stay with ****, which is still watchable.


----------



## Corey

Brye said:


> Punk/Cabana from Punk: TFC may not be Punk's best match, but my god the pre and post match stuff gets me every time.
> 
> Bout to put in Cide's Best Of ROH DVD from '03. Found it the other day and I'm expecting some solid things.
> 
> Any chance I can get an opinion on some more recent ROH shows? I'm looking for some good WGTT matches.


Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 2 is probably the best show this year that features a high profile WGTT match, which is the main event against the American Wolves (****). HTCS: Chapter 1 is a better all around show but I didn't like thei match with KOW nearly as much as some others did (***1/2). Their SoCal Showdown II match is better imo (****). WGTT/Briscoes from 9th Anniversary Show isn't as good as you'd hope (***1/2).


----------



## jawbreaker

I don't have any WGTT matches in ROH above ***1/2. The SoCal Showdown II match is probably the best of the KOW series and some people like the Wolves match (I didn't at all).


----------



## Bubz

Their match with the wolves is probably my favorite ****. The KOW series are all in the ***3/4-**** range IMO with SoCal Showdown being the best one and the Briscoes match really wasn't anything special but still good ***1/4.


----------



## FITZ

I almost fell asleep watching WGTT/American Wolves. And I was sitting in the 5th row when it happened! Granted it was my third ROH show in 2 weeks and I was a little burnt out but the beginning of that match was a total waste of time. The last 5 minutes or so were great but the rest wasn't. If I had to right a summary of the match....

First they did MOVEZ! and then they did SPOTZ!

I've liked the WGTT/KOW matches though. Both Center Stage and GBH were fantastic. Haven't seen the other one though.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - Proving Grounds *


Alex Colon vs. Rich Swann - **
_No idea why Swann came to the Sanford & Sons theme with a bucket of chicken._

Ryan Eagles vs. Ty Hagen - ** 

Akuma vs. Jonathan Gresham - *
_I hope Akuma’s time in CZW in nearing an end, because he always kills the crowd and brings down whoever he’s in the ring with._

Ryan McBride vs. Jake Crist - **1/4

*Dog-Collar Match*
Drake Younger vs. Scotty Vortekz - ***

MASADA vs. Sami Callihan - **3/4

*CZW UltraViolent Underground Title*
Ryan Slater vs. Danny Havoc - N/R
_Watching Danny Havoc no-sell offense is just ridiculous. _

Danny Havoc & tHURTeen vs. The RunAways (Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater) - *3/4
_Goes to show you how underrated teams like The Osirian Portal are because they can make The RunAways look like a decent team._

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Robert Anthony vs. Devon Moore - **

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Nigerian Nightmares - *1/2
_The Nightmares may break the record for fattest team in CZW. The jiggling every time one of them moved was just disgusting. Would not have tried the Doomsday Device on either of them. The after-match title switch could have been done better too._

*CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
AR Fox vs. Adam Cole - ***
_Good match until the telegraphed ending._

Just another flatline show by CZW with a couple of good matches sprinkled inbetween a boring undercard. Glad to see they're pushing new talent like Fox and Cole (and Callihan even since he's the most over guy there) but they really need to get the title off Moore.​


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> I don't have any WGTT matches in ROH above ***1/2. The SoCal Showdown II match is probably the best of the KOW series and some people like the Wolves match (I didn't at all).


That match was the worst, for my money. It just felt like a bridge between the other two. A formality.

I disagree with a lot of the negativity, that's starting to develop, about WGTT's ROH run. They've been a real asset to ROH and the buyrates and DVD sales confirm that.

I'm always sceptical, whenever ex-WWE guys come into ROH but WGTT have exceeded my expectations. Shelton's performance in the Wolves match, for example, was one of the most focused and motivated I've ever seen from him. He brought the intensity that a lot of his WWE performances lacked.

WGTT need to be the first faces that are seen on the TV show IMO.


----------



## Shock




----------



## seabs

*Benjamin and Haas haven't had a great match yet though. Kings matches were good, Brisoces match was decent. I liked the Wolves match quite a lot at first but thinking back there's nothing memorable about it now and I doubt it holds up very well. There's no doubting their value to the company in terms of being draws and even more so now with TV but they've been in huge tag matches and haven't delivered like a KOW, Steenerico, Briscoes or Wolves have in similar positions.*


----------



## peachchaos

Haven't been interested enough to watch Socal II, but the initial WGTT-Kings match was right at **** for me, mostly because the live audience loved it so much. The title-switch was a bit less exciting, but still a solid ***1/2 and well worthy a watch.


----------



## jawbreaker

GBH: ***
SCS2: ***1/2
vs. Briscoes: **3/4
HTCS1: ***1/4
HTCS2: ***1/2


----------



## Stellar Supernova

PWG takes way too damn long to release DVDs. They should be like Chikara and have it done and ready to ship within a few days. I pre-ordered ASW 8 but god knows when it'll come out.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Just finished Final Battle 2010, and I just have to say that El Generico's chair shot to Kevin Steen to finish the match was one of the sickest shots I have ever seen!


----------



## KingCrash

Stellar Supernova said:


> PWG takes way too damn long to release DVDs. They should be like Chikara and have it done and ready to ship within a few days. I pre-ordered ASW 8 but god knows when it'll come out.


I'd say give them a month since they said they would get them out fast before starting to get angry. The thing with King of Trios is that all the equipment needed to do the dvds is in the Philly Arena and SMV some crazy people working overnight for them. Getting PWG and ROH dvds in a month would be pretty nice though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH and PWG also don't do shitty DVD-Rs.


----------



## smitlick

*ECWA - Super 8 Tournament 2011*

*1. ECWA & TWA Open Invitation Battle Royal*
Includes Mr Ooh La La, Mozart Fontaine, Dan Eckos, Tony Stetson etc
DUD

*2. Super 8 - Round 1 Match*
Adam Cole vs Sami Callihan
***1/4

*3. Super 8 - Round 1 Match*
Austin Aries vs Bobby Shields
***

*4. Super 8 - Round 1 Match*
Tommaso Ciampa vs Rich Swann
**1/2
Good but to short. 

*5. Super 8 - Round 1 Match*
Shiima Xion vs Shockwave The Robot
**3/4

*6. Handicap Match*
Chris Wylde, Papadon, Kirby Mack & TJ Mack vs Damian Dragon, Josh Daniels & Matt Saigon
**1/2

*7. Super 8 - Semi Final Match*
Adam Cole vs Austin Aries
***3/4

*8. Super 8 - Semi Final Match*
Tommaso Ciampa vs Shiima Xion
***

9. Ace Darling vs Aden Chambers
**

*10. Super 8 - Final*
Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
***1/2​


----------



## Shock

Press conference details.



> BALTIMORE, MD–On Friday, June 24th, Ring of Honor Wrestling will hold a special live press conference to reveal details of it’s fall debut of ROH on Sinclair Broadcast Group’s television stations.
> 
> Appearing in person at this event to give statements and answer questions will be new Ring of Honor COO Joe Koff, ROH founder/former owner Cary Silkin, and ROH TV executive producer Jim Cornette. They will be joined by a large number of ROH stars, including World Tag Team Champions Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin, World Champion Eddie Edwards, top contenders Davey Richards, the Briscoe Brothers and more. Hosted by the voice of ROH television, Kevin Kelly, the event will also preview that weekend’s ROH pay-per-view event, Best In The World 2011, live from the Manhattan Center in New York on June 26th.
> 
> The press conference will be beamed live via satellite to many Sinclair affiliates, and will be available for viewing in it’s entirety on the internet at www.rohwrestling.com following it’s conclusion.
> 
> The event is open to mainstream media and wrestling press alike, but as studio space is limited only those obtaining advance press credentials through Ross Abrams at [email protected] will be admitted. Press should arrive at the studios of WBFF FOX 45, 2000 West 41st Street in Baltimore, no later than 12:15PM on Friday June 24th. The event begins promptly at 1PM.
> 
> About Ring of Honor:
> 
> Ring of Honor Wrestling, synonymous with the best in-ring action in the sport, is known for its’ athleticism and professional wrestling style while providing fans an entertaining, hard-hitting performance. Ring of Honor produces weekly, original 1-hour television wrestling programs and presents more than two dozen live evnts in various cities per year. The major live events are also broadcast worldwide via internet pay-per-view. DVDs, T-shirts and other ROH merchandise are available for sale at each tour venue and through their internet site, www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> About Sinclair:
> 
> Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc.,one of the largest and most diversified television broadcasting companies, owns and operates, programs, or provides sales services to 58 television stations in 35 markets. Sinclair’s television group reaches approximately 22% of US television households and is affiliated with all major networks.


----------



## aaron_mcn92

I have a number of ROH DVDs on sale on ebay. All are out of print and are highly regarded as quality shows. With the rohvideos.com website out of commission right now, these are hard to find.

ROH Manhattan Mayhem
ROH Supercard of Honor III
ROH Driven 2007
ROH Better Than Our Best
ROH Unified
ROH Good Times Great Memories
ROH Supercard of Honor IV
ROH Manhattan Mayhem II
ROH Rising Above 2008


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Unified and Manhattan Mayhem II are not completely sold out yet.


----------



## imEnigmaticAsshole

Stellar Supernova said:


> PWG takes way too damn long to release DVDs. They should be like Chikara and have it done and ready to ship within a few days. I pre-ordered ASW 8 but god knows when it'll come out.


*after watching the previews on youtube...both nights look fucking awesome...cant wait to watch it but it takes forEVERRRR to get released....does anyone know how long it generally takes*


----------



## Platt

At least they're a faster than fucking DGUSA they still haven't released all of the January triple shot.


----------



## Emperor DC

Platt said:


> At least they're a faster than fucking DGUSA they still haven't released all of the January triple shot.


Add in the price, especially for those of us abroad, and it's just fucking stupid.


----------



## peachchaos

At this rate, I'm giving DGUSA another 6 months before they cut back and another year before they're gone.


----------



## will94

I just want DGUSA to get the damn Atlanta shows out already.


----------



## Platt

We might see them in time for Christmas.


----------



## FITZ

What's even worse is that the quality of their DVDs aren't even that good. The lighting is usually terrible as it makes everyone look Orange. I will give them credit and say that the cases look nice though.


----------



## Platt

They look nice but those cardboard cases are fucking terrible.


----------



## SHIRLEY

TaylorFitz said:


> What's even worse is that the quality of their DVDs aren't even that good. *The lighting is usually terrible as it makes everyone look Orange. *I will give them credit and say that the cases look nice though.


DATS WACIST


----------



## FITZ

Nope. The Japanese wrestlers and the white wrestlers look equally orange. Well I guess Rich Swann doesn't look orange...


----------



## Meteora2004

I have three DGUSA DVDs, but I haven't even taken them out of the plastic yet, so I was wondering: does Gabe still have a hard-on for ridiculously loud sound that blows out your speakers and constantly clips?


----------



## TheAce

Gabe has the worst production standards, I've been saying this since early 2007...I mean that's fine and all, I'll turn down the sound and lower my expectations for video quality but Gabe really has to make some improvements in SOME area of production, or I'm just gonna give up supporting his products at all.....and it's pretty minimal now as it is...


----------



## seabs

*For 4-5 months waiting time between the show and DVD release you really would expect some incredible production but it's quite average. Gabe seems to think that people will pay premium prices for an average Indy show too which is just as laughable. EVOLVE is nothing more than a minor Indy atm based on a stupid gimmick. Gabe's pettiness has totally ruined that company. DGUSA would be nothing without the name value of the DG guys and even that's minimal at this point. I mean how many names has Gabe helped to elevate since he left ROH? You could maybe say Ronin but is Chuck Taylor really all that much better off now than he was before besides getting a tour of Dragon Gate out of it. Gargano you could make a valid case for and maybe Swann, although Swann isn't really all that good yet. He did a decent job of pushing Moxley but yeah wrong guy to force down our throats. *


----------



## antoniomare007

I just can't believe that Gabe thinks his product is special anymore. He can't be that dumb.


----------



## jawbreaker

Gargano
Swann
Fox?
Cole (kinda)

Fucking sucks about EVOLVE too, that was some of the best shit on the indies when Gabe gave a fuck about it.


----------



## Emperor DC

jawbreaker said:


> Gargano
> Swann
> Fox?
> Cole (kinda)
> 
> Fucking sucks about EVOLVE too, that was some of the best shit on the indies when Gabe gave a fuck about it.


I told people it'd go to shit as soon as Dragon Gate USA became established.

I can't blame him, because it's more job security, but it's like EVOLVE is just something for him to fuck around with. Even the EVOLVE updates are on a Dragon Gate USA newsletter. 

EVOLVE, you'd think, would be a better option, if he had the heart to leave DG:USA. He's never going to be able to do his own thing, especially now with the whole JIII/BW storyline. He's just the man at the forefront, proving a few American names. That's it. He's a token gesture.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Just got my "free" copy of *Northern Navigation* (amongst other things). I think I've seen some of it before but, anyway, I'm watching the first half now...

- Hero vs. Ruckus was great fun. Lots of cool-ass spots. Best Ruckus match ever?
- Omega vs. Delirious was another fun match. A good first showing for Omega.
- Del Rey-Blake was your typical Del Rey showcase. Using Blake added to the Canadian theme of the show.
- Go vs. Stevens didn't really do much for me. Neither of them were really interesting, at this point in time.
- LANCE STORM
- Claudio-Dragon was as great as you'd expect. Red hot crowd. It's easy to forget just how over Danielson was.
- Never been a big Roddy fan tbh but this was one of his matches that I really liked.
- A Nigel title defense. What can you say? Made Steen look a million dollars.
- The main event was great. It was always good when Gabe broke the rules of booking.

Yeah, it's a must-own show. Dunno why I didn't get round to buying it earlier.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Stop after Nigel vs. Steen. In fact, take a break before you watch that match, it goes on forever.


----------



## Corey

Nigel/Steen is absolutely fantastic. Actually, Northern Navigation as a whole is one of my favorite ROH shows of all time.


----------



## FITZ

I actually have no problems with Evolve's production. The video is clear and aside from the in ring promos (which I have a hard time hearing for just about every indy company) the sounds is great as well. The lighting is never annoying and the venues they run in usually make a nice back drop (The Ace is awesome and The Rec Center when it has a good number of fans is good venue as well).


----------



## TheAce

I've seen very little Evolve but I do remember thinking that actually now that you mention it. Any DGUSA I've seen I find looks kinda crappy though. Also, I'm always turned off by sound issues, since by trade, I'm an audio engineer.


----------



## KingCrash

EVOLVE would be better if Gabe could actually figure out what he wants to do with it. The shows are good and easy to get through but without a title or focus for something for the wins leaders to do it just seems like Gabe's going through the motions of running a indy fed. I will say the video promos are nice so if nothing else that should keep Flip Kendrick employed.


*DGUSA - Mercury Rising: Open The Ultimate Gate 2011 PPV*

Johnny Gargano vs. Jimmy Rave - ***

*Six-Way Freestyle*
AR Fox vs. Sami Callihan vs. Lince Dorado vs. Arik Cannon vs. Rich Swann vs. Silas Young - **1/2

Brodie Lee vs. Stalker Ichikawa - Squash

Brodie Lee vs. Chuck Taylor - ***1/4

*Open The United Gate Titles*
Masato Yoshino & PAC vs. Blood Warriors (CIMA & Naruki Doi) - ****

*No Disqualification*
Jon Moxley vs. Akira Tozawa - N/A

*Open The Freedom Gate*
YAMATO vs. Akira Tozawa - ****


The title matches are definitely the reason to see this show, though Brodie and Chuck put on a good show and Lee killing Ichikawa was fantastic. And at least they showed a video package of Moxley/Tozawa before Tozawa dismissed him in quick fashion.



*Chikara - Engulfed In A Fever Of Spite*

The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Sugar Dunkerton) vs. Los Ice Creams - N/A

Kamikaze Kid vs. Tim Donst - *1/2

Grizzly Redwood vs. Daizee Haze - DUD

Ophidian vs. Will O’ The Wisp II - *

UltraMantis Black vs. Tursas - **

Hallowicked vs. Delirious - **1/2

F.I.S.T. (Johnny Gargano & Icarus) vs. Mike Quackenbush and Frightmare - ***1/4

Eddie Kingston vs. Jakob Hammermeier- **1/4

The Colony vs. The Batiri - ***1/4


Unfortunately the follow-up show to the great three nights of King Of Trios is the worst Chikara show in a long time. While the tag match & the trios main event was good most of the undercard seemed to not matter at all. Hope the next North Carolina show is better. 
​


----------



## smitlick

Evolve needs Heels/Faces or big stars bought in each show because its fucking painful to watch. Watching Plain Chucky T is really boring as well. DGUSA is a joke as well. Gabe seems stuck between it being a Supercard show and actually putting together consecutive shows with meaningful storylines. He needs to communicate with the Japan office more and figure out where they are going before he goes and books a heap of matches that don't make sense for the regular DG.


----------



## Corey

*PWG - Card Subject To Change III*

Peter Avalon vs. Johnny Yuma - **3/4
_Really surprised by how much I enjoyed this. Great opener._

Candice LeRae vs. Portia Perez - **1/2
_Real solid women's match. Hilarious commentary too._

Roderick Strong vs. Willie Mack - ****
_Willie Mack, where the hell did you come from? I'd honestly never even heard of the guy before DDT4 and now he's legitly trading chops with one of the best in the world. Fantastic match highlighted by Mack becoming a star. Literally everything he did in this match was great. He sold all of Roddy's chops and backbreakers like a champ, and when he returned fire he did it with such force that it really looked like he was retaliating after getting an ass whipping. Fantastic underdog performance from Willie and clearly Roddy is just gonna do what he does and be great. Extremely excited to see more of Mack._

Low Ki vs. Akira Tozawa - ***1/2
_Well early on they had that really great looking exchange, but once Ki decided to grab the mic and make a joke it pretty much just ruined the flow of the entire match and they had to get back into the groove of things. But it just never kicked into second gear. It was a good watch but nowhere near what it could've been and was overshadowed by half the card._

Johnny Goodtime vs. Ryan Taylor - **1/2
_This was decent, but I don't think it needed to be this high on the card or needed to be as long as it was. It felt like it dragged on for most of Taylor's control segments with all the submissions he applied._

*PWG World Championship*
Claudio Castagnoli(c) vs. Joey Ryan - ****
_Psychologically, this was great. Technically, this was great. Selling wise, damn near perfect. I really couldn't have asked for anymore from the match. Incredible performance from Claudio as he continues to make me wonder why he's not currently employed by Vince McMahon. The first several minutes where he displayed his technical prowess were just ridiculous. Joey's armwork was great and made perfect sense, and him telling the fans he would wrestle clean and then eventually poking Claudio in the eyes was great too. Although the finish was a bit rushed, it looked ok because Joey looked to be in quite a bit of pain. Awesome match._

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
El Generico & Ricochet(c) vs. The Young Bucks - ****+
_As if the night couldn't get any better, you get this beauty of a tag match. Ricochet was a PERFECT replacement for London, and the Bucks are extremely entertaining as heels this year. Mainly when they're posing, which is all the time. So there you go. Everythiong was crisp and Ricochet didn't botch anything, so that's a big plus. Really it's just what you'd expect it to be. A fast paced, high flying tag match that's a lot of fun._

*Overall: 8.25/10*
_Wow, for an impromptu show this was pretty damn great. Honestly, for my money, top to bottom this may just be the best show I've seen all year. Awesome stuff._​
Revolution: USA is up for purchase. I'll be waiting for a % off sale.


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR $5 OFF FRENZY

The $5 Off Frenzy Sale is upon us! You can now save $5 off all in-stock Ring of Honor DVD’s, all apparel, and on live event tickets for both Richmond, VA on July 8th & Charlotte, NC on July 9th!

The prices for these items have already been discounted in the ROH Store, so there is no need to worry about special discount codes for this sale. Just put the item in your shopping cart and you’re ready to go!

Don’t miss out on your opportunity to save on the latest ROH DVD releases including “ROH Revolution: USA”, “Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1”, “Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 2”, and “Manhattan Mayhem IV”. Save on all the apparel from hats to skull caps to t-shirts! Save on our two July live events as we return to Virginia & North Carolina with the best pound-for-pound wrestling action you will find anywhere!

This offer ends on Wednesday, June 22nd at 10 AM EST and is only valid on new orders placed at www.rohstore.com. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer is valid while supplies last. Only Ring of Honor DVD’s are included.


----------



## MB.

Does anyone do any buying from Ioffer?


----------



## Legend

I've done some in the past. It's been generally really good too. Never had any problems.


----------



## FITZ

I made one big order off them. A few seasons of WCW Nitro. If you go to someone that has a lot of positive ratings I wouldn't worry at all about it.


----------



## seabs

*iOffer is totally dependant on who the trader is that's using the site to advertise.*


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - Fearless 2011 iPPV*


CIMA vs. Rich Swann - **1/2

*Six-Way Freestyle*
Brodie Lee vs. AR Fox vs. Arik Cannon vs. Tony Nese vs. Scott Reed vs. Alex Colon - **3/4

Ricochet vs. Susumu Yokosuka - ***3/4

Sami Callihan vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - ***

Jon Davis vs. Pinkie Sanchez - *

Johnny Gargano vs. Austin Aries - ****

*Open The United Gate Titles*
Masato Yoshino & PAC vs. Akira Tozawa & YAMATO - **** - ****1/4



*Dragon Gate USA - Enter The Dragon 2011 iPPV*

Masato Yoshino vs. Ricochet - ***1/2 - ***3/4

AR Fox vs. Pinkie Sanchez - **3/4

*FRAY! Elimination Match*
Cedric Alexander, Ahtu, Jon Davis, Tony Nese, Sugar Dunkerton, Façade, Flip Kendrick, Louis Lyndon & Caleb Konley - **1/4

D.U.F. (Sami Callihan & Arik Cannon) vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka - ***1/4

*Elimination Match*
Blood Warriors (Austin Aries, CIMA & Brodie Lee) vs. Johnny Gargano, Rich Swann & Masato Yoshino - ****
*
Open The Freedom Gate Title*
YAMATO vs. PAC - ****


​


----------



## HBK96

Question for everyone.

I've really enjoyed a lot of the matches that Bryan Danielson has put on in the wwe, so I picked up the Best in the World dvd at FYE. It had his match with Lance Storm on in, which was amazing.

What would be some good DVDs for me to pick up online that would showcase some of his best ROH matches.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

There are too many to mention.


----------



## McQueen

Pretty much everything from the first three quarters of 2006.


----------



## FITZ

He doesn't have bad matches. There are very few singles matches from him that I've seen that I would say aren't worth watching. I can't even think of one off the top of my head right now. 

If you're looking for complication set with some of his matches I would say to go with either PWG Sells Out set. They each have a good amount of Danielson matches on them plus they are both awesome sets. I get the impression you are kind of new to indy wrestling and those, along with the ROH commercial DVD releases are probably the best things I can recommend to get in order to get into indy wrestling.


----------



## smitlick

Don't ROH have a compilation for Danielson that they released shortly after he left?


----------



## Legend

TaylorFitz said:


> He doesn't have bad matches. There are very few singles matches from him that I've seen that I would say aren't worth watching. I can't even think of one off the top of my head right now.
> 
> If you're looking for *complication* set with some of his matches I would say to go with either PWG Sells Out set. They each have a good amount of Danielson matches on them plus they are both awesome sets. I get the impression you are kind of new to indy wrestling and those, along with the ROH commercial DVD releases are probably the best things I can recommend to get in order to get into indy wrestling.


Lol, Dragon's matches aren't _that_ confusing


----------



## smitlick

*IPW - Showdown In Naptown*

1. Dustin Rayz vs Rich Swann
**1/2

2. Dave Davidson vs Tony Kozina
**

3. Jeremy Hadley vs Chuck Taylor
**1/2

4. Simon Sezz vs Scotty Vortekz
*1/2
Sezz needs some ring gear.

5. Jesse Emerson vs Colt Cabana
**

6. Sami Callihan vs Kyle O'Reilly
***

*7. IPW Jr Heavyweight Title*
AR Fox vs Ricochet
***

*8. IPW World Title Dog Collar Match*
Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

9. Irish Airborne vs The American Wolves
***1/2​


----------



## jawbreaker

HBK96 said:


> Question for everyone.
> 
> I've really enjoyed a lot of the matches that Bryan Danielson has put on in the wwe, so I picked up the Best in the World dvd at FYE. It had his match with Lance Storm on in, which was amazing.
> 
> What would be some good DVDs for me to pick up online that would showcase some of his best ROH matches.


Any show he wrestles on from Glory By Honor IV to Glory By Honor V.


----------



## Emperor DC

Went rooting to the bottom of the box my DVD's are contained in, and guess what I found? Rising Above 2008.

Totally forgot I have it, such is the complex nature of my collection.

Time for a rewatch.


----------



## Corey

*Dragon Gate USA - Fearless 2011*

CIMA vs. Rich Swann - **1/2

*Six Way Freestyle*
Brodie Lee vs. Arik Cannon vs. Tony Nese vs. AR Fox vs. Alex Colon vs. Scott Reed - **1/2
_They have one of these on every show it seems..._

Susumu Yokosuka vs. Ricochet - ***1/4
_I definitely liked this, but Ricochet's superman kickouts at the end got old._

Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Sami Callihan - ***
_Mochizuki kicks really hard._

Jon Davis vs. Pinkie Sanchez - *1/2
_He's a Dirty Sanchez!_

Austin Aries vs. Johnny Gargano - ***3/4
_Great match, but if you've been reading my recent reviews of DGUSA shows, they keep doing these things at the end of matches where someone always kicks out of the pther guy's finisher and then they 4 more finshers to win. It's getting so ridiculous, it happened in about 3 matches just on this show. And what made the one in this match so bad was that it was the same exact sequence back to back to end the match. I don't like those kind of endings, and this company overdoes them. But other than that, an excellent match that told a good story and had some cool spots on the outside. Gargano's the future._

*Open The United Gate Tag Team Championship*
PAC & Masato Yoshino(c) vs. YAMATO & Akira Tozawa - ***3/4
_I mean, it's your usual dragon gate tag match really. The style's just getting old to me. I hope I don't sound redundant, but I just wish they'd switch a lot of things up..._

*Overall: 7.5/10*
_Overall, it was a pretty good show but there were several problems with the audio and video. In a couple of matches the image would cut out for about ten seconds and you'd still hear sound. And the audio guy for the show probably got an ass whippin afterwards cause he screwed up with entrance music wayyy too many times. Wasn't a very hot crowd either, they just seemed to be more worried about their drinking._​


----------



## SHIRLEY

HBK96 said:


> Question for everyone.
> 
> I've really enjoyed a lot of the matches that Bryan Danielson has put on in the wwe, so I picked up the Best in the World dvd at FYE. It had his match with Lance Storm on in, which was amazing.
> 
> What would be some good DVDs for me to pick up online that would showcase some of his best ROH matches.


Rising Above '08
Unified

If you can find a copy of those, they'd be a good place to start. I'm not sure what the best shows are that are still in print, at ROHStore.com . Anything involving Nigel McGuinness or Takeshi Morishima is highly recommended.



smitlick said:


> Don't ROH have a compilation for Danielson that they released shortly after he left?


Rise To Glory? It's actually a really underrated DVD.


----------



## Corey

HBK96 said:


> Question for everyone.
> 
> I've really enjoyed a lot of the matches that Bryan Danielson has put on in the wwe, so I picked up the Best in the World dvd at FYE. It had his match with Lance Storm on in, which was amazing.
> 
> What would be some good DVDs for me to pick up online that would showcase some of his best ROH matches.


A New Level (vs. Naomichi Marufuji)
Anarchy in the UK (vs. Suwa AND vs. Roderick Strong)
Weekend of Champions Night 2 (vs. Nigel McGuinness)

ROH on HDNet Vol. 1 (4 Danielson matches, all of which are very good to great)


----------



## bigbuxxx

HBK96 said:


> Question for everyone.
> 
> I've really enjoyed a lot of the matches that Bryan Danielson has put on in the wwe, so I picked up the Best in the World dvd at FYE. It had his match with Lance Storm on in, which was amazing.
> 
> What would be some good DVDs for me to pick up online that would showcase some of his best ROH matches.


vs. Kenta @ Glory By Honor V Night 2
best match in ROH history imo


----------



## HBK96

Did he ever wrestle AJ Styles or CM Punk when they were in the company?


----------



## smitlick

HBK96 said:


> Did he ever wrestle AJ Styles or CM Punk when they were in the company?


vs AJ Styles - All Star Extravaganza
vs AJ Styles - Main Event Spectacles
vs AJ Styles - Dissension

vs CM Punk - Reborn Stage One


----------



## SHIRLEY

He wrestled AJ at 'Dissension' and Punk at 'Reborn: Stage One' (Ref: Ricky Steamboat).

Those won't have been the only times. Just the ones I can remember, off the top of my head.


----------



## Bubz

AJ/Danielson at Dissension is an awesome match. The rest of the show isn't too good though so I would go with one of their other matches.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

> Rising Above '08
> Unified
> 
> If you can find a copy of those


www.highspots.com

In fact, here is the list of OOP ROH (as of 6/19/2011) available on highspots.com (only counting DVDs):

Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1
Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2
Best of Roderick Strong
A Nighf of Appreciation (Takedown Masters)
Road to the Title (Takedown Masters)
All Star Extravaganza
Night of the Butcher
Expect the Unexpected
Night of Champions
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
Reborn Stage 1
Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 1
Glory By Honor III
Weekend of Thunder Night 1
Best of American Super Juniors Tournament
Manhattan Mayhem
Nowhere to Run
The Future is Now
Redemption
Unforgettable
This Means War
Steel Cage Warfare
Fourth Anniversary Show
Arena Warfare
Time to Man Up
Unified
The Epic Encounter II
Suffocation
Honor Reclaims Boston
Black Friday Fallout
Fifth Year Festival: Chicago
Fifth Year Festvial: Finale
This Means War II
Respect is Earned
Death Before Dishonor V Night 2
Manhattan Mayhem II
Undeniable
Reckless Abandon
Unscripted III
Final Battle 2007
Bedlam in Beantown
Northern Navigation
The Tokyo Summit
Glory By Honor VII
Rising Above 2008
A Cut Above
Never Say Die
SoCal Showdown
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II


----------



## Corey

*Dragon Gate USA - Enter The Dragon 2011*

Masato Yoshino vs. Ricochet - ***3/4
_Fantastic opener. Enjoyed it much more than Yokosuka/Ricochet._

AR Fox vs. Pinkie Sanchez - ***
_Wayyy better than expected. A trend on the night._

*FRAY!*
Cedric Alexander vs. Ahtu vs. Jon Davis vs. Tony Nese vs. Caleb Konley vs. Facade vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Sugar Dunkerton - ***1/4
_I want you to picture Terry Crews, just with lighter skin. That's what Ahtu looks like, dude's huge. This match was ridiculously fun, and I thought they'd never stop announcing a next entrant. Crowd really got behind Davis as he was murdering the small guys. Loved this. Honestly at this point, I felt like I already got my money's worth._

D.U.F. (Arik Cannon & Sami Callihan) vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka - ***1/2
_Again, a match that overdelivered. D.U.F. looked good as a team, and with the big win I wouldn't mind seeing them get a tag title shot down the line. Mochizuki continues to kick really hard._

*Elimination Match*
Blood Warriors (CIMA, Austin Aries, & Brodie Lee) vs. Johnny Gargano, Rich Swann, & Masato Yoshino - ****1/4
_I __absolutely loved this. It sucked that Chuck was hurt but Yoshino is a fine replacement. He wasn't involved in the match very heavily but his exchanges with CIMA early on were ridiculously great. Brodie looked like the ultimate big badass heel and it was definitely a shame he hurt himself because he was absolutely on fire. Crowd started a Brodie Lee chant after his elimination, so I think they liked his performance too. Late in the match CIMA went towards the camera and said: "Ronin baby? Ronin baby? I am baby!" And it was just one of those really stupid things that you had to laugh at once he put his thumb in his mouth and kept yelling baby. The final several minutes with the last two guys is what really made the match for me. They had to have been so gassed as the match went well over 30 minutes but they really busted their asses in the end and I loved it. _

*Open The Freedom Gate Championship*
YAMATO(c) vs. PAC - ****
_Another fantastic match on a fantastic show. As soon as YAMATO started working on the leg I thought to my self, "there's no way in hell PAC of all people is gonna sell that." But to my pleasant surprise, he actually did. It wasn't to the extent where he had to change his whole offense like Claudio and Generico have in PWG this year, but he'd occasionally limp, act like it buckled, or slap some life back into it. He just didn't blatantly ignore it like I expected, so that was good. The match itself had a really nice pace coming off the last match, where it just kept building and building towards the end and never got overwhelming. The crowd were just eating up the nearfalls near the end and it was cool to watch all their reactions. Really great stuff with a good performance from the pacster._

*Overall: 8.5/10*
_I really can't say enough good things about this show. Only 6 matches, so they all got plenty of time and everyone put in a really great performance. __The highest rating I've given a show all year. Well worth your $14.99._​


----------



## Brye

Final Battle '07 looks like a solid show for only $8.


----------



## Corey

Brye said:


> Final Battle '07 looks like a solid show for only $8.


It is, as long as you don't go in expecting anything to blow you away. Cause it won't imo. Davey/Marufuji (***1/2), 4 Way Elimination (***3/4), & the Tag Title Match (***3/4) are all very good. Some people really like Strong/Stevens but I actually it's one of their worst matches, but that still makes it good. I have it at ***1/2 but I've seen better from the two.


----------



## Brye

Jack Evans 187 said:


> It is, as long as you don't go in expecting anything to blow you away. Cause it won't imo. Davey/Marufuji (***1/2), 4 Way Elimination (***3/4), & the Tag Title Match (***3/4) are all very good. Some people really like Strong/Stevens but I actually it's one of their worst matches, but that still makes it good. I have it at ***1/2 but I've seen better from the two.


That definitely sounds like it's worth the money. I remember seeing a Strong/Stevens match I really enjoyed but I have no idea what event it was from.


----------



## Corey

Brye said:


> That definitely sounds like it's worth the money. I remember seeing a Strong/Stevens match I really enjoyed but I have no idea what event it was from.


I love their match from Man Up! and they had what technically wasn't a match at Supercard of Honor III because the bell never rang but that was ridiculously awesome. Their matches from FIP are highly regarded as the best in company history and they also had a Fight Without Honor at Respect Is Earned II, which I haven't seen. Pretty easy to say they have some good chemistry. 

Someone on here should make a Strong/Stevens comp...


----------



## Brye

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I love their match from Man Up! and they had what technically wasn't a match at Supercard of Honor III because the bell never rang but that was ridiculously awesome. Their matches from FIP are highly regarded as the best in company history and they also had a Fight Without Honor at Respect Is Earned II, which I haven't seen. Pretty easy to say they have some good chemistry.
> 
> Someone on here should make a Strong/Stevens comp...


It was the one from Man Up! that I had seen that I really enjoyed.

I still have both GBH VI DVDs to watch lmao. Got them ages ago and just never think to watch them.


----------



## seabs

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Someone on here should make a Strong/Stevens comp...


*Platt made one.*


----------



## Platt

Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens

Disc 1
03/10/07 FIP Battle Of The Belts Strong vs Stevens
04/13/07 ROH This Means War II NRC Jump Aries & Stevens
04/13/07 ROH This Means War II Strong, Richards & Romero vs Stevens, Aries & Cross
04/14/07 ROH Fighting Spirit No Remorse Corps attack Stevens
05/11/07 ROH Reborn Again Strong, Richards & Romero vs Danielson, Stevens & Cross
06/08/07 ROH A Fight At The Roxbury Stevens, Delirous & Cross vs Strong, Richards & Romero

Disc 2
06/22/07 ROH United We Stand Strong & Richards vs Stevens & Cross
06/23/07 ROH Driven Strong, Richards, & Romero vs Stevens, Cross & Delirious
08/10/07 ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 Strong & Romero vs Stevens & Aries
08/11/07 ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 Strong, Romero, Richards & Sydal vs Stevens, Aries, Delirious & Cross
09/14/07 ROH Motor City Madness 07 Strong vs Stevens vs Delirious vs Steen

Disc 3
09/15/07 ROH Man Up Strong vs Stevens
11/16/07 Pro Wrestling Riot Reload Strong vs Stevens vs Beez
12/01/07 ROH Unscripted III Strong, Richards & Romero vs Stevens & The Briscoes
12/30/07 ROH Final Battle 07 Strong vs Stevens
02/16/08 FIP Redefined Strong vs Stevens

Disc 4
02/23/08 ROH 6th Anniversary Strong vs Stevens vs Necro Butcher
03/22/08 FIP Unfinished Business 08 Strong Attacks Stevens
03/28/08 ROH Dragon Gate Challenge II Strong, Richards & Romero vs Stevens, CIMA & Shiozaki
03/29/08 ROH Supercard Of Honor III Strong vs Stevens
04/11/08 ROH Bedlam In Beantown Strong vs Stevens vs Romero vs Generico
04/11/08 ROH Bedlam In Beantown Strong attacks Stevens
04/12/08 ROH Injustice Stevens attacks Strong

Disc 5
04/26/08 FIP Dangerous Intentions 2008 Strong vs Stevens
05/10/08 ROH A New Level Strong vs Stevens vs Shiozaki
06/08/08 ROH Respect Is Earned II Strong vs Stevens
07/19/08 FIP Hot Summer Nights 2008 Strong vs Stevens


[/cheap plug]


----------



## McQueen

Thought Final Battle '07 sucked balls overall. Strong/Stevens was okay but dull in comparison to the much better matches they had in FIP, Hero acting like a jackass in the 4 way was amusing and remember Davey/Maru was a highlight too despite both of them doing plenty of things that personally annoy me.


----------



## Corey

I'd totally buy that Strong/Stevens comp if I didn't already have over half of it on dvd.


----------



## FITZ

Chris Hero in the 4-way alone is worth the price of that DVD.


----------



## Bubz

I remember the live views being awesome for FB 07 so I bought it. Very dissapointing but a pretty fun show. Stevens/Strong, Davey/Marufuji, 4 way elimination and the Tag Title match are all really good matches but nothing special.


----------



## smitlick

Smart Mark Video have there usual sale on at the moment

I picked up
All 3 Nights of Chikaras King of Trios 2011
HWA - Road To Destiny 2010 (Danielson vs Moxley)


Also picked up some books
Bret Hart, Mick Foleys Hardcore Diaries, The Death of WCW (or whatever by Alvarez) and the 2nd Forrest Griffin book.


*JAPW - Wild Card 6*

1. The Garden State Gods vs Switchblade Conspiracy
**

*2. JAPW Light Heavyweight Title – Insane Flight Fest Five Way Elimination Match*
Bandido Jr vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Neeno Capone vs Rich Swann vs Sabian
**3/4

*3. JAPW New Jersey State Title* 
Devon Moore vs Charlie Haas
N/A
Was over in like 10 seconds

4. Drake Younger vs Nick Gage
**1/2

*5. JAPW Tag Team Titles*
Havok & Monsta Mac vs Eddie Kingston & B-Boy
**1/4

6. Chris Dickinson vs Necro Butcher
**3/4

*7. JAPW Women’s Title – Falls Count Anywhere*
Sara Del Rey vs Hailey Hatred
***1/4

8. The Osirian Portal & Annie Social vs The South Side Playaz Club & Mia Yim
***

9. Kazuchika Okada vs Samoa Joe
**1/2
Way to short

10. The Young Bucks vs Jack Evans & Teddy Hart
***1/4-***1/2

*11. JAPW Heavyweight Title* 
Dan Maff vs Brodie Lee
***1/4

Yay Rayna is the backstage announcer. ROH need to bring her back.​


----------



## seabs

_*Revolution USA is basically a one match show.

Cide/Ciampa was an acceptable opener. RD's reaction to throwing the chair at Cide was far and way the highlight.

Elgin/Ridge sucked. First time seeing Ridge and he's worse than your average Indy wrestler plus his kicks look like shit and he kinda does a lot of them. ROH needs to more proper squash matches in the undercard if they want to build angles and characters up rather than having a bunch of 10 minute+ matches all over the show. They did it with Ciampa vs Grizzly and it sucked and it was the same again here. Should have been Elgin destroying this guy, getting his power moves over and looking unstoppable. Instead Ridge got WAAAAAY too much offense in and Elgin looked like an undercard guy.

Corino cut another great promo. He's seriously one of the most enjoyable mic workers around anywhere atm.

Bennett/Grizzly was what it was.

Briscoes/ANX was your average brawl merged into a match. I didn't think it was all that good but it was largely down to the stip. First Blood is a stupid stip and they really shouldn't be having a 10-15 minute match with this stip. First Blood matches should only really last a few minutes at most. It's not hard to cut someone open. Just get a sharp object and scratch their skin with it and you've won the match. The finish was good at least but it was an average match with a bad stip.

Daniels/Cabana was another ok match that looked better on paper than it ended up being. Daniels' new gear looks awful and he didn't look anywhere near as good in the ring as a heel than he did playing a veteran babyface.

WGTT vs Cole/O'Reilly was another dissapointing match on this show and another letdown of a WGTT match. There were no entrances for this match so I guess WGGT are still using that theme that they cant legally put onto DVDs which is so fucking stupid. The match itself was quite boring at times, crowd wasn't brilliant and it never went past 1st gear. Felt like it was relying on a hot last few minutes with loads of near falls to put Cole/O'Reilly over but it never happened. Cole/O'Reilly didn't come out of it looking any better and Haas/Benjamin had another below par ROH tag match.

Strong/Generico was very good. Maybe could have been better though. Table spot for the finish was good.

Kings/Wolves saved the show and it was much better than their previous match. I'm so glad they didn't do the current ROH trend of having a slow burning 40 minute tag with no real story or meaning to anything they did. This felt like one long finishing stretch in a way and in a good way. Started off super hot and it never let down from that point on. Eddie's a great FIP and took a great beating from Hero and Claudio. Can't wait to see Edwards/Hero now after this. They built to it perfectly in the match and teased enough Hero/Edwards not to give you to much but to tease you enough about their title match. Davey was fine in this bar the spot where he goes for his swinging DDT off the apron but forgot the timekeepers table was in the way so it looked awkward as he didn't have the room to pull it off. Eddie refusing to let go off the achilles lock whilst Claudio kicked him in the head was awesome and the finish set Hero/Edwards up nicely along with teasing dissension between Davey and Eddie. Glad we got the type of Kings/Wolves match that I wanted after the first match was a let down due to the style of match they worked. *_


----------



## topper1

Daniels vs Cabana was exactly how it looked on paper like all Colt matches subpar.


----------



## Shock

topper1 said:


> Daniels vs Cabana was exactly how it looked on paper like all Colt matches subpar.


I can't remember the last time I saw a post by you that didn't reference your dislike of Colt Cabana.


----------



## KingCrash

Sucks to hear about WGTT/Cole & O'Reilly, was looking forward to that quite a bit. Elgin not just killing Ridge seems weak and if they were struggling for time then why didn't they just have the Bravados wrestle a short match?


----------



## topper1

Shock said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a post by you that didn't reference your dislike of Colt Cabana.


I decided if I point out how much he sucks maybe people will finally get it.


----------



## smitlick

so have you seen his feud ending match with homicide? Or his part in the jacobs whitmer feud? Or the part he played in the steen vs generico feud?


----------



## topper1

smitlick said:


> so have you seen his feud ending match with homicide? Or his part in the jacobs whitmer feud? Or the part he played in the steen vs generico feud?


Yep and its not even close to enough to change my mind that he is subpar in singles 98% of the time.


----------



## Chismo

I agree with topper1.


----------



## seabs

KingCrash said:


> Sucks to hear about WGTT/Cole & O'Reilly, was looking forward to that quite a bit. Elgin not just killing Ridge seems weak and if they were struggling for time then why didn't they just have the Bravados wrestle a short match?


*It's just my opinion. I saw someone on another forum say he thought it was a ****+ match so take from it what you will.*


----------



## topper1

I enjoyed Cole & O'Reilly vs WGTT. Most should enjoy it as long as they don't go in expecting to much.


----------



## Cleavage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_S9oWIpl7So&feature=feedu

Jay is awesome


----------



## aaron_mcn92

Reminder from my earlier post that I have several ROH OOP DVDs on sale on Ebay. Those still available are:

ROH Manhattan Mayhem
ROH Better than Our Best
ROH Unified
ROH Good Times Great Memories
ROH Manhattan Mayhem II
ROH Rising Above 2008


----------



## Brye

Can I get a rating for Danielson/Corino from ROH: Buffalo Stampede? Along with whether the show is good or not.


----------



## smitlick

check the official dvd ratings thread


----------



## Corey

A letter from The Bravado Brothers:


> _Dear ROH Officials,_
> _
> Over the last 7 months, We (Lancelot and Harlem) have had one of the best winning percentages of any team on the roster. We have even took it upon ourselves to issue open challenges when, due to your negligence and disregard for one of the best tag teams in the world, we were not booked for matches. In spite of our hard work and initiative, we somehow still have not been heard.
> 
> In a recent videowire, we pleaded our rightful cause that we deserve a chance to exact revenge on the loose cannon team of Adam Cole and Kyle O’Reilly at Best in the World, but somehow our pleas have fallen on deaf ears. Surely, you do not condone such cheap shots as pummeling a man who is unconscious. Nor would you argue with the numbers. With a win loss record of 6-1 since Only The Strong Survive in Charlotte, North Carolina, we are clearly due for matches with better competition. An argument could be made that we are even due for a Ring of Honor World Tag Team title shot, but unfortunately we have to leave that up to chance.With the Tag Team Lottery The New Combination of Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander could possibly get a shot before us after Richmond. Yet I digress.
> 
> My Grandmother feels that because of the volunteer work we do in our community, the extra time we put in to signing autographs for all the Bandwagon Members before and after shows, and the way we carry ourselves like the champions that we soon will be, we are the perfect candidates to be the faces of Ring of Honor’s Tag Team division as we embark on this new journey into television with Sinclair Broadcasting.
> 
> With all this being said, there should be no team receiving more opportunities than us. Yet, In New York City you have two teams who are not on par with us being awarded matches that are rightfully ours.
> 
> First you have Adam Cole and Kyle O’Reilly who in addition to having a tag team record of 3-7 since Allied Forces last year have demonstrated poor sportsmanship by not only attacking us at ROH Revolution: Canada after we simply invited them out to talk, but also attempted to end to Lancelot’s Career at Supercard of Honor. In addition upon recently viewing Gangland on the History channel with our grandmother, we suspect Adam Cole to be gang-affiliated because we have seen him in videowires and at arenas wearing bandanas. These are not the role models we and you want our children to be watching ROH on television in the coming months.
> 
> Then you have the team of Generation Me. Now, don’t get us wrong; Max and Jeremy are a great up and coming tag team. Every time we see these two perform, they show improvement and one day these kids are going to be stars, but everyone knows they decided to step away from the major leagues of the Ring of Honor Tag division to hone their craft in the minors. There is no shame in knowing your limits. Their last two appearances in Ring of Honor they lost to The American Wolves and the Kings of Wrestling. Again there is no shame in that, but how after that do they get invited to an event called “Best in the World”?
> 
> I do understand that these two teams are well matched due to their shortcomings, but maybe this would be better placed at the next Toronto show. Not the Hammerstein Ballroom. Not New York City. Not Best in the World. Instead, The Bravados deserve the opportunity to show the world why we are as good as our grandmother says we are.
> 
> Thank you for your time and hopefully this letter will give you some insight in to the error of your ways.
> 
> Sincerely, Leaders of the Ring of Honor Revolution Lancelot and Harlem Bravado_


Lol, the next Toronto show. Also, schedule changes to the Dayton and Plymouth shows:


> *TO ALL ROH FANS:*
> 
> It’s an exciting time to be involved with Ring of Honor as the debut of our new television show on the Sinclair Broadcasting Group stations is just 3 months away, and with that more people than ever before are going to be able to see ROH action and find out why it has gotten the reputation of “Best In The World”. In 2012, in addition to bringing bigger and better action to all the traditional ROH strongholds like New York, Chicago and more, we will also be debuting live events in many new markets and returning to some others that have not seen ROH in some time.
> 
> That being said, as we begin adding in the TV taping dates for the rest of the year, and examining the schedule for travel routing, building availability and etc., we are unfortunately going to need to change some of the existing schedule that has been advertised.
> 
> ROH was scheduled to return to Dayton, Ohio on August 12–now, many of the stars will need to travel to Chicago early for the first TV taping, so we have rescheduled Dayton for November 18th. That gives our new TV viewers in Dayton that will begin seeing the show on September 24th an opportunity to be a part of the action as well. We know we have inconvenienced our loyal fans in Dayton, and on November 18th we will have a special fan meet & greet with many of the top stars on the card, as a way to thank them for their patience.
> 
> Also Plymouth, MA, which was scheduled for September 16th, has had to be canceled due to routing issues with a potential September 17th date. We apologize to those fans as well and hope to see them again in 2012. The rest of the ROH schedule for 2011 is being finalized and will be posted on ROHWrestling.com very soon.
> 
> Ticketholders for Plymouth can email [email protected] for refund information, and we thank you again for your understanding during what we hope to be a spectacular period of growth. With Ring of Honor, our fans are uppermost in our minds.


----------



## Platt

We would like to apologize to any customer that was inconvenienced on Tuesday night or Wednesday morning by the ROH Online Store being down. For those who didn’t get to place their order or those who would like to place one, we’re offering a special one day sale where you can save 25% Off all DVD’s and apparel.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
2. Enter the coupon code: june25 into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

This offer ends on Thursday, June 23rd at 4:00 PM. This offer is only valid on new order placed in the ROH Online Store. No adjustments to previous purchased.


----------



## MB.

I just got Revolution USA and Straight Shootin with Percy Pringle Vol 2 for 1.50!


----------



## Platt

How did you manage that :S


----------



## smitlick

yeah wtf...


----------



## Platt

NM I get it now I was misreading it. You mean you got the shoot for 1.50 not the whole lot which was how I read it at first.


----------



## Corey

Final Video Wire before BITW.


----------



## JohnFTW

Anyone a fan of Jersey All Pro Wrestling (JAPW) on here? They sort of shut down and are re-opening under another name, Jersey Shore Championship Wrestling (JSCW), which is being centered around Dan Maff & Bandido Jr. 

Anywho, their recent DVD released have been very exceptional, production-wise, and they always put on fun shows. As recommended earlier in the thread, Wild Card 6, as well Notorious Thunder (Jushin Liger vs. Homicide) and the 13th Anniversary Weekend from December (Which featured such matches as Mike Quackenbush vs. Jushin Liger, Necro Butcher vs. Eddie Kingston, the reuniting of Da Hit Squad, LuFisto vs. Sara Del Ray, and Kenny Omega vs. Jay Lethal.

Those most recent shows have tremendous video quality and the action is good. Definitely would recommend those shows.


----------



## seancarleton77

R.D. Evans cuts the best promo in wrestling today. He could be the eventual leader of the Embassy, anyone else see him overthrowing Nana eventually?


----------



## KingCrash

So Fat Frank closes like it's something big just to re-open under a different name? And so he wants to make it different then JAPW yet the first guy he's building around is one of the reasons the shows sucked? Alright then.



> R.D. Evans cuts the best promo in wrestling today. He could be the eventual leader of the Embassy, anyone else see him overthrowing Nana eventually?


I think he'll stay as the loud-mouthed lackey and rep whenever Nana's not there. Good or bad it just wouldn't be The Embassy without Nana.


----------



## MB.

Platt said:


> NM I get it now I was misreading it. You mean you got the shoot for 1.50 not the whole lot which was how I read it at first.


Yes, I can see how my typing could be misread. Has anyone seen the 2nd Percy Pringle Shoot. I'm just assuming its good?


----------



## Tarfu

Why are they pulling the silent big guy character with Tommaso Ciampa? I've seen him talk a couple times and he's pretty decent. The man has personality that no one knows about. He's getting Tyler Reks'd.


----------



## JohnFTW

KingCrash said:


> So Fat Frank closes like it's something big just to re-open under a different name? And so he wants to make it different then JAPW yet the first guy he's building around is one of the reasons the shows sucked? Alright then.


That's exactly what I said. I love JAPW, it renewed my interest in wrestling right when I thought I would shut it off. But yeah, same office, same wrestlers, same politics, just new call letters. It's a shame...


----------



## Corey

MB said:


> Yes, I can see how my typing could be misread. Has anyone seen the 2nd Percy Pringle Shoot. I'm just assuming its good?


Yes sir. Extremely interesting and entertaining throughout.


----------



## smitlick

JohnFTW said:


> Anyone a fan of Jersey All Pro Wrestling (JAPW) on here? They sort of shut down and are re-opening under another name, Jersey Shore Championship Wrestling (JSCW), which is being centered around Dan Maff & Bandido Jr.
> 
> Anywho, their recent DVD released have been very exceptional, production-wise, and they always put on fun shows. As recommended earlier in the thread, Wild Card 6, as well Notorious Thunder (Jushin Liger vs. Homicide) and the 13th Anniversary Weekend from December (Which featured such matches as Mike Quackenbush vs. Jushin Liger, Necro Butcher vs. Eddie Kingston, the reuniting of Da Hit Squad, LuFisto vs. Sara Del Ray, and Kenny Omega vs. Jay Lethal.
> 
> Those most recent shows have tremendous video quality and the action is good. Definitely would recommend those shows.


production wise they have been horrific. Awful quality.


----------



## JohnFTW

smitlick said:


> production wise they have been horrific. Awful quality.


Really? Have you seen the last year's worth of releases? I thought it was a great upgrade, crisp quality.


----------



## smitlick

JohnFTW said:


> Really? Have you seen the last year's worth of releases? I thought it was a great upgrade, crisp quality.


If thats an upgrade thats disgraceful.. The lighting is awful, camerawork isn't much better and the commentary is even worse.


----------



## Platt

> Don’t miss your opportunity to pick up Ring of Honor live event DVD’s from 2002-2009 for the sale price of $5 each exclusively at ROHWrestling.com. The sale offer includes all in stock titles from 2002 through 2008 plus select titles from 2009.
> 
> The prices for these items have already been discounted in the ROH Store under the “Ring of Honor DVD” section, so there is no need to worry about special discount codes for this sale. Just put the item in your shopping cart and you’re ready to go!
> 
> For those fans coming to “Best in the World 2011″ we will have a number of $5 DVD’s available at the merchandise table on Sunday.
> 
> Don’t miss out on getting that DVD you’ve been missing. This offer is valid until Wednesday, June 29th or while supplies last. The $5 DVD offer is only valid on new orders placed at www.rohstore.com. No adjustments to prior purchases.


They're still trying to get rid of them lol.


----------



## FITZ

I really wish I had some spare cash. Trying to save money sucks.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The shipping is too much to buy from them in those types of sales. Maybe if they did the amazon deal of qualified shipping on orders of at least $25 I'd actually consider it. No way I'm paying more than $5 total for a one-match show like Glory By Honor.


----------



## Meteora2004

If the DVD prices are what I think they'll be on Sunday, I'll probably pick up one of the $5 shows along with MMIV and HTCS.


----------



## Brye

This may sound like a stupid question but does ROH have the rights to the entrance music they use for KOW, Danielson, etc? I'm not sure how much that stuff cost if WWE didn't bother to do it for Ain't No Grave and For Whom The Bells Toll on WM 27's DVD then ROH wouldn't have the money. Either that or WWE's lazy. ~___~


----------



## SHIRLEY

Brye said:


> This may sound like a stupid question but does ROH have the rights to the entrance music they use for KOW, Danielson, etc? I'm not sure how much that stuff cost if WWE didn't bother to do it for Ain't No Grave and For Whom The Bells Toll on WM 27's DVD then ROH wouldn't have the money. Either that or WWE's lazy. ~___~


They don't have the rights to the popular music but they do have the rights to the indy music, that guys like Steen have used, and the custom themes, that indy artists made for KOW, Cabana etc.

I've heard that Sinclair might not want to use _any_ licensed music though, so we'll see.

WWE and UFC both use generic, in-house music on their DVDs and so on. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Groovemachine

Just caught up on the latest Videowire. LOL at RD Evans' "Is this the Cide residence?" Awesome stuff.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Revolution: USA*

Homicide vs. Tommaso Ciampa - **1/4
_Decent match, weak finish. Mia's got huge tits._

Michael Elgin vs. Andy "Right Leg" Ridge - **

Mike Bennett vs. Grizzly Redwood - *
_Corino's promo beforehand was greatly entertaining and fun, but then Bennett ruined and had a shit match._

*First Blood Match*
The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express - **3/4
_The match would've been fine had it not had the stipulation. It went on a bit too long to be a first blood match and the finish was shit, but Mark saying "I ain't even bleedin" was funny._

Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana - **1/4
_Another shit finish. I have an unfortunate feeling I won't enjoy Daniels' heel work this year, but I guess we'll see._

Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly - ***
_Good, but nothing memorable. It never got going at the pace we know CoReilly can get it to, and it ended suddenly as the pace was quickening. Would've been fine for a TV main event, but it could've been much better here._

*No Disqualification*
Roderick Strong vs. El Generico - ***3/4
_Great match. Lot of fun and these two have really good chemistry, and I really wish this isn't the last time we see them go at it. They need to have one big blowoff match in a Steel Cage so we don't see any HoT interference and so they can go balls out and give us something great._

The Kings of Wrestling vs. The American Wolves - ****
_Ridiculous pace all the way through. Great match, not so great of an ending, but it was needed to extend the Wolves tension._

*Overall: 6.75/10*
_A really disappointing show for me. The first half is painfully average, and the last two matches are very good but it's not enough for me to give it a recommendation. It really just felt like a big storyline advancement show all the way around._​


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*ROH - Fade To Black*
Disc One
ROH TV Title Match
Eddie Edwards vs Erick Stevens
***

Grizzly Redwood vs Brutal Bob Evans
*

Austin Aries vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/2

First Blood Match
The Necro Butcher & Shawn Daivari vs Kevin Steen & Steve Corino
*3/4

Matt Taven & Sid Reeves vs Kenny King & Rhett Titus
*

Mike Bennett vs Roderick Strong
**3/4

ROH Tag Team Title Match
The Kings of Wrestling vs Colt Cabana & El Generico
***1/2

Christopher Daniels vs Tyler Black
***3/4

Bonus Match - Final Battle 2007 - ROH Tag Team Title Match
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs The Briscoe Brothers
****

Bonus Match - ROH on HDNet 25.7.09
Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson
****

Bonus Match - Bound By Hate
Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega
***1/2

Disc Two (Bonus Disc)
Take No Prisoners 2008
Tyler Black vs Nigel McGuiness
****1/2

Supercard of Honor III
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/2

New Horizons
Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson
****1/2

Death Before Dishonor VI
Tyler Black vs Nigel McGuiness vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Bryan Danielson
****1/4

Driven 2008
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs Kevin Steen & El Generico
****1/2
Overal:
The main show isn't anything special alot of good stuff but not much great to be honest but the extra disc and matches definately make this a must own dvd if you don't have the majority of these matches as there are some really great matches on there.​


----------



## LariatSavage

Just finished enjoying ROH: Revolution USA... Can't wait to see how the Edwards/Richards story wraps up...

PINFALL Magazine Review: Ring of Honor Revolution USA (Dearborn)


----------



## GrinchsikleII

*PWG All Star Weekend 3: Crazymania Night 2* (haven't seen night 1 yet)



Disco Machine & Excalibur vs. Top Gun Talwar & Bino Gambino
**1/2
_Just an alright match, some nice comedy to kick off the show, nothing to go out of your way to see._


Phoenix Star vs Ronin
**1/2
_Very short match but they managed to pack a decent amount of action into it._


*#1 Contendership Match*
Chris Sabin vs Kevin Steen vs B-Boy vs Frankie Kazarian
***
_Fun match with each guy looking good._


Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong
***1/2 - ****
_Very good match in my opinion, great big guy, small guy matchup._


*Falls Count Anywhere, PWG World Championship Match*
Joey Ryan (c) vs Necro Butcher
**3/4
_Aside from the thrill I got from seeing Joey get his ass kicked, nothing really special here._


Chris Hero vs Scorpio Sky
**
_Too long and dragged on too much, never really built up or led to anything in its 24 minute duration._


Claudio Castagnoli vs TJ Perkins vs Scott Lost
***
Some nice threeway action here but was a bit short and ended to abruptly. 


Jimmy Yang vs MDogg 20
***
_I probably rated this a bit high but I have a bit of a soft spot for both these guys, Some nice high flying action here but way to far up the card._


*PWG World Tag Team Match*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards (c) vs Cape Fear (El Generico & Quicksilver)
***1/2
Not as good as previous Tag Team Main Events PWG around this time but still some very nice Tag Team action here.


*OVERALL*
*****1/2
Not the best PWG show I have ever seen but it has enough action to warrant a buy.

*Pros:* 
Roderick Strong vs Matt Sydal

Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs Cape Fear

Necro Butchers surprise appearance

*Cons:* 
Scorpio Sky vs Chris Hero

Some matches were a bit short and didn't
have much time to build up​


----------



## MB.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...90221&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Best of CM Punk In Roh Vol 1. 6 Hours left

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...88084&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

All Star Extravaganza 3 6 hours left


Those are two OOP's on Ebay.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Best In The World 2011*

Colt Cabana vs. Tommaso Ciampa - **1/2

Mike Bennett vs. Jay Lethal - ***
_Much better than I could've asked for. Entertaining throughout and Bennett looked like he could carry his own. Brutal Bob did his job on the outside and played the heel manager character better than he normally does. Lethal looks like he put on a little bulk and looks like a veteran in the ring. I'm really hoping he stays around._

*Street Fight*
Homicide vs. Rhino - ***
_I really enjoyed this. Rhino always excels in these types of matches and the crowd was really hot for it. Finish came totally out of nowhere and honestly I think if the match was longer it could've been prety great. Regardless, postmatch stuff was great and Rhino should definitely stick around._

Michael Elgin vs. Steve Corino - **1/2
_My name is Kevin Steen and... FUCK RING OF HONOR! My god what a twist that was. Obviously everything involving Steen overshadows the match itself, which was pretty decent. No one expected anything out of it anyway. Elgin continues to look ridiculously impressive and I'm extremely intrigued to see where Corino and Jacobs go from here._

*ROH World Television Championship*
Christopher Daniels(c) vs. El Generico - ****
_Absolutely fantastic match. The two had really great chemistry that kinda caught me off guard in the early going. Since Truth wasn't at ringside, it made the match soooo much better. Daniels showed he doesn't need a manager to draw heel heat because his Double J struts and the chants he made up himself were incredibly entertaining. And the thing with the blonde girl in the crowd was great too. I swear every single time Generico comes out of nowhere and hits a yakuza kick into a brainbuster, I don't care where you are or what company it's for, every person in the crowd GOES NUTS. This, just another example. At the end where Daniels assumes he's gonna win by countout and decided the strap the belt around his waist, that was genius. Where else have you ever seen something like that? _ 

*ROH World Tag Team Championship - Elimination Match*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team(c) vs. The Briscoes vs. The Kings of Wrestling vs. The All Night Express ***1/2
_Some mixed feelings on this. Let me first say the entrances were awesome. The Briscoes look like complete badasses now and ANX look like the ultimate babyface tag team. It started off really, really slow so I figured they were pacing themselves for a lengthy match. Which it certainly was. As it went on I just never felt like it really picked up from that original pace too much. The first elimination was a big shock, the 2nd was fine but I was hoping ANX would pull it off, and the final one was pretty weak. There was tons of action, no doubt, I just didn't think it flowed all that well. ANX looked really great though, huge improvements from them. It could be better on a rewatch, but it was just so damn long to take in at once._

*ROH World Championship*
Eddie Edwards(c) vs. Davey Richards - *****
_Wow, wow, wow. We're over 3 hours into the iPPV, and like most, I'm a little burnt out going into the main event. My first thoughts, god I hope this doesn't go as long as that tag title match, idk if I can handle it. Then about 5 minutes in, they had me hooked. Davey's wrestling in this, his counters to Eddie's signature moves in particular, were some of the best I've ever seen. As the match went on, and they kept pulling off these extraordinary spots and counters, I kept thinking of ways that the match could end without a clear cut winner, because with all the crazy shit they did, they could've easily pulled off a double countout about 4 times. But it just kept getting better and better. When Eddie hit his leg on the guardrail after the moonsault just like he did when he lost the TV Title to Daniels and the announcers pointed it out, I thought that was the end for sure. But they kept on going and I absolutely loved it. Really isn't much else to say, and incredibly fitting main event to a show called "Best In The World." I'm a little disappointed Eddie's reign is already over because there were so many more matchups for him, but this is Davey's time now. He's gonna tear this shit up. Incredible match, incredibly emotional moment afterwards. Instant classic, one of the best in ROH history._

*Overall: 9/10*
_An absolutely fantastic show. So many shockers, storyline twists, feel good moments, classic matches, etc. I would've paid $14.99 for the main event alone._​


----------



## topper1

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Colt Cabana vs. Tommaso Ciampa - **1/2


No way Colt in another skipper I can hardly believe it


----------



## Corey

Believe me, I was thinkin about you while watching it. Davey got something good out of him this year though.


----------



## topper1

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Believe me, I was thinkin about you while watching it. Davey got something good out of him this year though.


I wont lie I did enjoy his match with Davey but he could have sold the arm a little better when he went on offense.


----------



## FITZ

It was really short and a fun match. I liked it better than any of the other matches before intermission (dark match aside). 

And it was at least 2*s better than that awful tag title match. It made me question why I was even there and why I watch wrestling.


----------



## topper1

Chris Hero just being in the tag match makes it better then any match Colt has been in with anyone not named Davey or Steen since about 2006.


----------



## SHIRLEY

The tag team match was a masterpiece, when it comes to characterisation of the four different teams. Four completely different personalities/approaches.

I hate multi-man matches atm and I thought that it was great. You can see Cornette's NWA influence is having some effect on the tag division nowadays too.

There were one or two botches though. Kenny and Rhett still aren't the finished article.



MovieStarR™ said:


> It wasn't Anderson's first Title win...
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Can't wait to check out this show though.


Arn Anderson never held a World Title, sadly.

OH THAT GUY? Yeah, that was really emotional when they threw the belt on the first person that they could, when they thought the guy who's face was on the belt was going to prison. Really moving. Reminded me of Ian Rotten's touching 24th IWA:MS win.

-

Ahem...I'm gonna rewatch the Davey post-match and the first half of the show again while I wait for McDonalds to start serving real food.


----------



## Groovemachine

My Best in the World 2011 thoughts:

Cabana vs Ciampa - **1/2

Lethal vs Bennett - n/a (computer crashed, need to go rewatch!)

Homicide vs Rhino - **3/4

Corino vs Elgin - **1/2
[Post-match stuff with Steen - absolutely incredible. I cannot wait to see how this angle develops]

Generico vs Daniels - ***1/2
~ Not as enamoured by this as some. It was a damn good match but it never kicked into a high enough gear for me to go near the **** territory. 

Kings vs WGTT vs ANX vs Briscoes - ***1/2
Early on when things were breaking down and all four teams were going at it, I was loving it. And then it just draaaaaaagged. The weak finish didn't help either.

Richards vs Edwards - ****1/2
This was the epic match I was expecting. Loved all the submission-based/mat wrestling, these two gel so well, we definitely need a rematch to make it a trilogy. 


All in all, I wasn't overly happy with the first half, but the Steen stuff was magnificent which saved it for me. And the main event was beautiful, no qualms there. A definite recommendation.


----------



## LariatSavage

Anyone checking out EXW? Their latest show had a nice Willie Mack title defense.

EXW 6/21 Review


----------



## Shock

WGTT signed with ROH...



> ROH officials are excited to announce that the ROH World Tag Team Champions Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin, collectively known as Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team, have signed their names on the dotted line and are officially under contract to Ring of Honor Wrestling!
> 
> Haas & Benjamin debuted for ROH at “Glory by Honor IX” when the unsuccessfully battled then-Tag Team Champions The Kings of Wrestling in a non-title bout. It would be several months before the ROH faithful saw WGTT in action again, at the December 2010 “ROH on HDNet” TV Tapings to be exact, but since that return they have remained undefeated as a team, culminating in Charlie & Shelton ending the nearly one-year title reign of the KoW at “Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1”.
> 
> Since capturing the belts, WGTT have successfully defended the belts on two occasions, first against The Briscoes at “ROH Revolution: Canada” and most recently this past Sunday at “Best In The World 2011” where they managed to retain against the Briscoes, The All Night Express, and The KoW in an elimination four way.
> 
> Now Haas & Benjamin head into Richmond, VA on Friday night July 8th to defend their belts one again; this time against, as of this writing, unannounced opponents. But following the vicious beatdown perpetrated by Jay & Mark Briscoe after the match last night, Charlie & Shelton spoke their piece in the locker room to ROH’s cameras:


----------



## antoniomare007

Shelton still can't cut a promo


----------



## seancarleton77

antoniomare007 said:


> Shelton still can't cut a promo


He can still wrestle though. Haas just needs to be the only talker in that group and we'll be fine.


----------



## patrickshelley

i only enjoyed cabana vs ciampa, rhino vs homicide and of course davey vs eddie, but i was expecting that the other matches were going to be fun too, specially the 4 way tag.


----------



## Shock

Briscoes/Bravados in Tag Team Lottery and Bravados/WGTT at the Charlotte show:



> It was announced last week (http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/the-third-team-for-the-lottery-has-been-drawn/) that Jay & Mark Briscoe claimed the third of four spots in the ROH Tag Team Lottery tournament. With Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly vs. Cedric Alexander & Caprice Coleman already set for one match, the only thing left to be determined was just who would face Jay & Mark.
> 
> ROH officials elected to wait until after “Best in the World 2011” to see who came out of the Elimination Tag Title Match with the belts and, in hindsight, they feel that was certainly the best decision. ROH officials, as a result of what went down in NYC, also made a choice to forego the random selection process and handpick the final team.
> 
> That team that will take on Jay & Mark Briscoe will be Lance & Harlem…The Bravado Brothers. Why did ROH officials pass on the random drawing in this case? Well word has it that following the Bravados blatant interference in the phenomenal Cole & O’Reilly vs. Generation Me bout on Sunday that caused the first disqualification in ROH in quite some time, officials are also just sick and tired of hearing them whine and complain about opportunities. So The Bravados will get a chance to prove they deserve it when they take on the former 6-time Tag Champs on July 8th in Richmond, VA! Tickets for that live event can be purchased here: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=209.
> 
> But that’s not all that’s in store for the Grandma’s boys from North Carolina; also in their future, right in their home state: the ROH World Tag Champions Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin! The Bravados have stared down the ring at Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team once before when they were annihilated on HDNet, and that was against a WGTT nowhere near as angry as Charlie & Shelton are after NYC. And should Lance & Harlem pull out a pair of wins in Richmond & earn a shot at the Tag Titles, and WGTT retain in their title defense that night, then this match will be for the ROH World Tag Team Titles! Get your tickets for ROH’s return to Charlotte, NC on July 9th here: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=210.
> 
> So the Bravados are in for the fights of their lives next week; versus Jay & Mark Briscoe in Richmond and versus Haas & Benjamin in Charlotte! Can the croquet playing, sweater vest wearing Grandma’s boys step up to the plate and finally prove they deserve the opportunities they’ve demanded?


----------



## KingCrash

So I guess the only question is will WGTT beat the time set by the Briscoes in dismissing the Bravados.


----------



## SHIRLEY

What a mess they've made of booking this.

...and where's Death Before Dishonor?


----------



## Shock

Pretty weak match for WGTT.

Oh and BTW...



> No more interference, no Truth Martini, no Michael Elgin, no random masked assailant, no Christopher Daniels, no one but the new ROH World TV Champion El Generico, Roderick Strong, and four walls of steel pipe, metal mesh fencing, and pain. That is what Generico wants from the House of Truth….
> 
> Since this issue between Generico and the HoT first started, it has been littered with outside interference. From something as simple as the use of a title belt like at “SoCal Showdown II” to disguising someone all in black at “Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1” when the HoT was banned from ringside, Generico has been forced to deal with a numbers game for months now. He is sick of it, ROH management is sick of it, and after word of the above interview got back to ROH officials Sunday night, they have decided to officially do something about it.
> 
> In Charlotte, NC on Saturday night July 9th it will be the newly crowned ROH World TV Champion El Generico vs. former ROH World Champion Roderick Strong inside a Steel Cage! Both men are familiar with this instrument of suffering, as both have competed inside the ROH cage before, but neither in quite some time.
> 
> Generico just beat Strong’s HoT ally Christopher Daniels to capture the TV Title, Strong had an extremely successful tour of Pro Wrestling NOAH that ended in a loss to Kotaro Suzuki in a GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title match, and now, after months of battling, Generico & Strong will collide one last time inside the cage. ROH officials have ruled the World TV Title will not be on the line in this grudge match but what will be on the line is the bodies of both Roderick and Generico as they attempt to finish this once and for all!
> 
> Generico vs. Strong, Steel Cage Match, July 9th in Charlotte, NC, get your tickets now: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=210!!! And keep an eye on ROH’s official YouTube page for word from Strong’s “Life Intervention Expert” Truth Martini and hopefully from Strong himself…


----------



## Chismo

> No more interference, no Truth Martini, no Michael Elgin, no random masked assailant, no Christopher Daniels, no one but the new ROH World TV Champion El Generico, Roderick Strong, and four walls of steel pipe, metal mesh fencing, and pain. That is what Generico wants from the House of Truth.


My God this is awesome, and I predicted & wanted this to end in a cage. Well, this or Daniels, but Daniels is gone, so this is very nice booking too.
Btw, that promo from Generico is amazing. "No more amigo..."


----------



## Bubz

Wow that should be really good.


----------



## Shock

When are they actually gonna name the Richmond and Charlotte shows? I thought they would have by now, seeing as they're next weekend.


----------



## jawbreaker

Until this year ROH almost never named shows in advance.


----------



## Corey

Yes! Totally called that cage match. Should be awesome. Since it's the main event obviously Davey won't be defending the World Title. Who wants Wolves vs. Cole & O'Reilly? Yeah, this guy does.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I want Wolves vs. Corino & Jacobs.


----------



## seabs

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yes! Totally called that cage match. Should be awesome. Since it's the main event obviously Davey won't be defending the World Title. Who wants Wolves vs. Cole & O'Reilly? Yeah, this guy does.


*I definitely see them finally doing it on that weekend. It's unlikely there'll be a Davey title defense and a Wolves tag would make sense. Davey vs O'Reilly is a high possibility too. Not sure they'd do both but I'm expecting one of them to be announced after what happened at the iPPV. 

They could easily do Davey vs O'Reilly and Eddie vs Cole on Night 1 and the tag on Night 2. Nice start to Davey's reign as there isn't any booking going into any matches and they highlighted the relationship between Davey and O'Reilly at the iPPV so them matches would need no real build.

Doesn't sound like Corino will be on the next set of shows either.*


----------



## McQueen

Not that i've been watching ROH lately but i'm pretty unhappy Davey won the title, but it was only a matter of time and I can't fault the company for putting the title on the most over guy they have.


----------



## KingCrash

Seabs said:


> *
> 
> They could easily do Davey vs O'Reilly and Eddie vs Cole on Night 1 and the tag on Night 2. Nice start to Davey's reign as there isn't any booking going into any matches and they highlighted the relationship between Davey and O'Reilly at the iPPV so them matches would need no real build.*


Well Cole & O'Reilly are in the tag tournament on Night one so the singles matches are out, but they could (and should) do the Wolves/Cole & O'Reilly tag match for Night two. I assume ANX/Briscoes will get one more match in Charlotte so if they're going to do a tag with the Wolves it will be that one.


----------



## LariatSavage

Manhattan Mayhem IV Review

Fun show, but aren't they all?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Hard to predict the booking now. Daniels and KOW leaving(?) has thrown everything up in the air. I guess these shows are going to feel like some of those Gabe-era shows that were booked on the fly.

There'll probably be a multi-man tag somewhere on one of the cards.

Cole & O'Reilly need to roll up the Kings, soon. I would have expected that that to split the Kings but there'd be no point in going with that angle, if they're leaving.


----------



## TheAce

Whoa wait...the Kings are leaving????? what??? when? where are they going?


----------



## geraldinhio

They worked out in the ring with WWE officials , but as far as I know they were not offered contracts .


----------



## TelkEvolon

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Hard to predict the booking now. Daniels and KOW leaving(?) has thrown everything up in the air. I guess these shows are going to feel like some of those Gabe-era shows that were booked on the fly.


I don't think it changes anything really. Daniels is out and Kings aren't doing anything.

Nothing says Kings are going anywhere anyway.


----------



## smitlick

Lets not forget Homicide seems to be gone as well though apparently Rhino is staying.

Also it seems the YouShoot with Honky Tonk Man II is out. July 19 sees the release of the YouShoot with Perry Saturn and you can submit questions now for Danny Dorings YouShoot.


----------



## The Gargano

geraldinhio said:


> They worked out in the ring with WWE officials , but as far as I know they were not offered contracts .


i think wrestling observer reported that they were offered contracts, but kings have not signed them yet


----------



## Dug2356

KOW Were apparently offered contracts by WWE its now up to Hero & Clastagnoli to sign them.


----------



## geraldinhio

The Gargano said:


> i think wrestling observer reported that they were offered contracts, but kings have not signed them yet


Oh right , do you have a link by any chance ? I could of sworn there was a thread in thw WWE section saying nothing came of the tryout . I could be wrong of course .

Edit : Nevermind , seems like they were offered contracts .


----------



## TelkEvolon

smitlick said:


> Lets not forget Homicide seems to be gone as well.


Thank the lord!


----------



## FITZ

PWG: Zomebies Shouldn't Run 
*

Hardkore Kidd w/El Jeffe vs. TJ Perkins​*

Pretty good match. The size difference made the David/Goliath Dynamic work. With all the cool moves they hit during the match it ended up being very watchable and entertaining. Good stuff. 
***1/2*

*
Davey Richards vs. Rocky Romero*

This match really doesn't have the seem appeal in 2005 as it would today. I liked how they went about this one, it actually told a nice story to it. Romero came in with his shoulder taped up and for the first 5 minutes or so they had some nice technical encounters where Davey didn't target the injured shoulder. That didn't last though as Davey eventually kick him in the shoulder a few times, it wasn't much but it was enough to get Romero really pissed off and from there the intensity picked up. And by intensity picking up I mean they both looked really angry and stiffed each other a bunch. Now I know that guys doing cool moves and hitting each other really hard is pretty much a staple of indy wrestling but I found myself enjoying this nonetheless. I'm just happy that they justified why they were so stiff with each other. I also loved the closing minutes of this match as it saw Davey give up on the strike battle and attacked the arm again. It didn't work but it was still very clever. Very good match. 
****1/2 *


*Excalibur, Disco Machine, and Ronin vs. Top Gun Talwar, Hook Bomberry, and Mr. Excitement *

Fantastic promo by Excalibur before the match becoming enraged by the fans calling Ronin "Hello Kitty." He makes a pretty great comedy heel. Aside from some cool moves this wasn't good at all. I was hoping they would have been more comedic but that didn't happen. The promos before and after the match were the best parts of the whole thing. 
***


*Joey Ryan vs. Claudio Castagnoli *

This was a lot of fun. The beginning with Claudio schooling the "Technical Wizard" was hilarious and really showed how strong of characters that both guys had. It was cool to see Claudio wrestle so differently here then he does today. We still got to see him show off some of his strength but I'm not used to seeing Claudio diving over the top rope and doing all of these cool technical counters. Not to mention it's refreshing to see him wrestle as a more fun loving face character. A good and fun match, kind of short but it served its purpose. 
***3/4*

_
TNA X-Division Non-Title Match:_
*Christopher Daniels(c) vs. Chris Hero*

I liked the little things that they did in this match. Early on Hero hit Daniels with 3 or 4 arm drags in a row, which really pissed off Daniels. Later on in the match Daniels went for an arm drag of his own and Hero easily avoided it and threw Daniels to the mat. I also liked how they played off the crowd. Someone told the ref that Hero was pulling Daniels hair, which really made Daniels angry. I liked that they both reacted and I liked even more that they incorporated some moves where Daniels blatantly pulled Hero's hair. Aside from that the match was very solid but unspectacular. A good, more technical match. 
*****


*Super Dragon vs. Quicksilver*

This was not what I was expecting from this match at all. Quicksilver wrestled the early part of the match with a style very similar to Super Dragon. He didn't go for high flying stuff but slugged it out with Super Dragon on the mat. It wasn't until Quicksilver taunted Super Dragon and pissed him off that the intensity of the match picked up. From there a pissed off Super Dragon took control of the match and Quicksilver transitioned into the underdog role. Where the beginning fell a little flat the middle of the match was good and the ending stretch was fantastic. I can't complain all that much when a match has a decent story and some cool spots. 
****1/4 *

_
PWG Tag Team Championship Match:_
*Arrogance vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys*

I really wasn't a big fan of this. I couldn't shake the feeling of the whole match just being them hitting moves on each other with little purpose. It wasn't sloppy at least but it wasn't engaging either. Kind of a let down on the card. 
***1/2* 

_
PWG Championship Match:_
*AJ Styles (c) vs. Kevin Steen*

Hard hitting and entertaining. Steen did a really good job heeling it up as well. The match was lacking something to make it something special but it was still a good match, just not great. 
*****​

So it was a pretty decent show. Worth the $5 that I paid for it so no complaints. Plenty of solid matches but no great ones. While I enjoyed a good portion of the DVD there are still a lot of other shows that you would be better off watching instead.


----------



## Shock

WGTT/Generico and Cabana in Richmond...



> ROH officials stated weeks ago that the ROH World Tag Titles would be defended in Richmond, VA on July 8th when we return to the Richmond Raceway Complex. It was also stated that the challengers would not be any of the teams competing in the Elimination Four Way at “Best in the World 2011”. So after Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team retained the belts, it removed the Briscoes, the KoW, and the ANX from possible contention. ROH officials took a look at the rest of the tag team scene, and in the spirit of promising many first time match-ups in Richmond & Charlotte, found the team that would challenge Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin for the belts…
> 
> …New ROH World TV Champion El Generico & Colt “Boom Boom” Cabana!
> 
> Generico & Cabana have challenged once before for the belts as a unit (“Fade to Black” in 2010) but both men, being former champions, are very familiar with the ROH World Tag Titles. They offer a challenge to WGTT unlike any they have faced during their time in ROH, and certainly different more unorthodox than any team they have defended the belts against since capturing them in April Generico & Cabana, as evidenced by WGTT’s interview Sunday night (http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/wrestlings-greatest-tag-team-sign-with-roh/), should also be prepared for a side of Haas & Benjamin that the ROH faithful have yet to see.
> 
> “I’m excited!” said Colt Cabana, “Excited to bring those beautiful tag belts back home with me to Chicago, excited to help my buddy El Generico become ROH’s first double champion, just excited to get back in the ring in Richmond. But after watching that interview from Charlie and Shelton…oh boy, I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t a bit scared too. That was intense man, but we’ll be ready for fight if that’s what it takes. Me and Generico will fight you, we’ll wrestle you, we will give you everything we’ve got for those belts, for those fans in Richmond, just for the pride of being professional wrestlers.”
> 
> ROH World Tag Champions Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas defend against ROH World TV Champion El Generico & Colt Cabana on July 8th in Richmond VA! Tickets are now on sale for $5 off through the end of the week at: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=209


... and some Steen news.



> As mentioned in yesterday’s ROH Newswire (http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/june-28th-newswire/), Ring of Honor officials were deliberating on how to handle the Kevin Steen situation after all of the…chaos…he caused at “Best in the World 2011”. It was an issue hotly debated amongst management and eventually the following ruling was made:
> 
> “Effective today, Wednesday June 29th,” stated ROH Executive Producer Jim Cornette, “Kevin Steen is banned from ever showing his face at a Ring of Honor event, and should any person or persons attempt to bring him into an ROH event, they too will suffer harsh consequences. In addition, actions will be taken in the future to censor any mention or reference to his name. He made his feelings on Ring of Honor well known on Sunday with one select curse word, and quite honestly I would use the same phrase towards him after that display. So as a result of this new rule, this statement is the last time you will see Kevin Steen’s name mentioned by ROH officials, on ROHWrestling.com, in our Newswires, in our Video Wires, or on a DVD release. Thank you.”


----------



## Bubz

So will the Steen segments be edited out of the BITW DVD? I hope not.


----------



## geraldinhio

I don't see any reason why they would be edited out .


----------



## jawbreaker

They'll probably censor the "fuck Ring of Honor" bit but otherwise I would imagine they'll leave them untouched.


----------



## seabs

*I hope they've got a good reason planned for when they finally do let him back in. Cornette heel turn would be a bit lame but they've booked the whole Corino angle this year brilliantly so hopefully they can keep it up.*


----------



## Shock

Jay/Titus and Mark/King, with a twist...



> They have battled it out all across the country, bled buckets in the process, and time after time Jay & Mark Briscoe have squeaked out fluke victories. Finally, at “Best in the World 2011”, the All Night Express pinned The Briscoes fair-and-square during the Elimination Tag Title Match and ended their hopes of becoming 7-Time Champions that night. Unfortunately the Kings of Wrestling ended the ANX’s hopes of claiming their first Tag Titles shortly thereafter when Chris Hero struck Rhett Titus with his loaded elbow pad. But that night’s story didn’t end there…
> 
> After Haas & Benjamin retained the belts over the KoW, Jay & Mark returned to the ring with chairs in hand and laid out the champions. As the assault continued, Titus & Kenny King returned to the ring to assist WGTT and remove the Briscoes from the ring. This is a war in which the hostilities will not cease…
> 
> Now, after months of battling it out as a unit, ROH officials have put the two teams in a position to battle it out in singles matches…with a twist. In Charlotte, NC on July 9th it will be Jay Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus and Kenny King vs. Mark Briscoe and to insure that neither man’s partner gets involved in the bout…their respective partners will be handcuffed to the ring post!
> 
> These two bouts will be back-to-back so as soon as the first ends, the individuals handcuffed will switch places with their partner and the second match will begin: Mark will be restrained when Jay wrestles, Rhett when Kenny fights, and vice versa.
> 
> What will it take to bring an end to the issues raging between these four individuals? Maybe the ROH faithful will see when Rhett battles Jay & Kenny battles Mark in Charlotte, NC on July 9th! Tickets for this event are on sale for $5 off the original price until Friday morning at: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=210.


----------



## seabs

*So there's gonna be a big brawl in between the two matches when they get let go then. Could have at least put the two weak links together and give Jay/Kenny the chance to both have a great match rather than just two matches that will probably be just ok.*


----------



## LariatSavage

PWG's Battle of Los Angeles 2010 Night 1 Review!

I'll probably watch Night 2 tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Chismo

I like this idea and booking. Jay vs Rhett could be very much awesome. It could be one very compelling angle.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'm hyped for Jay/Rhett.

After what happened at Honor Takes Center Stage, it got me invested in both, though I will take credit for being the biggest Rhett mark, going back as far as when he was a ROH student being lambasted by everyone.


----------



## smitlick

Listed a heap of DVDs for Cheap
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170661895706


----------



## Legend

Seabs said:


> *So there's gonna be a big brawl in between the two matches when they get let go then. Could have at least put the two weak links together and give Jay/Kenny the chance to both have a great match rather than just two matches that will probably be just ok.*


I dunno, I reckon seeing Rhett and Jay in a blood pissing contest could be pretty fun.


----------



## Shock

Wolves teaming up in Richmond and Charlotte...



> The American Wolves, Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards, went through an absolute war of attrition on Sunday June 26th at “Best in the World 2011” over the ROH World Title. Every strike, every kick, every painful submission reverberated through the Hammerstein Ballroom as the ROH faithful in attendance, and those watching on iPPV, witnessed one of the most physical, most emotional, most….pure….ROH World Title match arguably in the history of Ring of Honor. No issues of resentment, no jealousy; these two brothers went to battle against one another over the most prestigious title in professional wrestling, the title that truly signifies you as the best, and they did it together.
> 
> Davey Richards was victorious Sunday night, finally claiming the ROH World Title from his best friend after several years of frustration, and no man was as happy…save for Davey himself…as Eddie Edwards. It’s an odd thing to find joy in defeat, but when that loss is at the hands of your brother after fighting the type of fight the world witnessed in NYC, it’s not quite as difficult to accept.
> 
> Now, after several months of tension and with the ROH World Title bout behind them, The American Wolves will use July 8th in Richmond, VA & July 9th in Charlotte, NC to reestablish their bond as a unit; the unit that dominated ROH’s tag team landscape throughout 2009 and held the titles for 8 months.
> 
> First on tap in Richmond, The Wolves will square off with one man with whom both are extremely familiar, Roderick Strong, and his House of Truth ally, “Unbreakable” Michael Elgin. Davey & Eddie have been up and down the road against, and alongside, Strong with Edwards ending Roddy’s World Title reign at “Manhattan Mayhem IV” in March. As for Elgin, one night before capturing the belt Edwards defeated him, but Richards has yet to face the power of “Unbreakable” inside the ROH ring.
> 
> Then, when ROH hits Charlotte, ROH officials have arranged a first time match-up pitting teacher and student against one another: The American Wolves vs. Kyle O’Reilly & Adam Cole! It’s been common knowledge since Kyle debuted in ROH that Richards and O’Reilly are training partners, but how deep that bond goes was not really evident until Davey broke down and spoke from the heart after winning the ROH World Title. In many ways, Kyle is just as much family to Davey as Eddie Edwards is, and if “BITW 2011” is any indication of how Richards competes against his family, than Charlotte is in for a tag team treat!
> 
> ROH World Champion Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin in Richmond, VA on July 8th! The American Wolves vs. Kyle O’Reilly & Adam Cole in Charlotte, NC on July 9th! Don’t miss out as The Wolves reunite to showcase just why Ring of Honor is the elite in tag team wrestling! Tickets are available now for $5 off the regular price until Friday: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=3!


----------



## Bubz

Wolves vs Cole/O-Reilly is going to be awesome!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Charlotte could turn out to be DBD9, but if so, Generico vs. Strong has to be in the same caliber of Tully vs. Magnum, Flair vs. HHH, and Jacobs vs. Whitmer.


----------



## KingCrash

Both the tag matches for the Wolves look good, so I guess Hero might be stuck with Bennett for one of the nights.


----------



## Shock

ROH Revolution: Canada is now available on DVD.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hero vs. Elgin.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Those Wolves matches should be awesome...really looking forward to seeing the evolution of the Richards/Edwards relationship and next eventual match which will undoubtedly have a hard time living up to the near perfect first (technically second I know) encounter.

I have been watching Night One of the AIW TPI and thought I would share a few thoughts. First of all, the show just has too many matches..I love the 24 man tournament format, but they also through in like 3 other matches so there are I think 17 matches on night one alone. Many were just ok (mainly because I am not familiar with a handful of the guys), but so far my favorites have been Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick, Jake Crist vs Jonathon Gresham and Tim Donst vs Mad Man Pondo especially which was a really fun match. Still Whitmer vs Jacobs and Xion vs London to go for tournament action, and Gargano vs Tozawa in an exhibition which should all be awesome.


----------



## Brye

Bought ROH Stalemate today, looks like a solid show overall and I've been craving some '05 stuff.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

You will love Aries vs. Gibson. Also has a good lumberjack match (and thus, by being good, is the greatest lumberjack match of all-time).


----------



## Brye

Glad to hear Aries/Gibson is good. Aries is one of my favorite ROH guys and I love Gibson. And I figured a Danielson/Cide lumberjack match has to be good, even with the awful stipulation. There's a Joe/Shelley/Nigel/Cabana match that interests me too.


----------



## KingCrash

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Hero vs. Elgin.


If they don't do Elgin/Cabana because of the feud that would be great for Charlotte, heard they had a great match up in Canada a couple of weeks ago. I guess they could do Hero/King and Rhett/Bennett or vise versa to fill out the card.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Homicide vs Danielson from Stalemate was indeed the greatest lumberjack match of all time...I remember watching it years back and being in awe of how well they pulled off that match style, since it is mostly known to suck tbh.


----------



## Tarfu

Amasis retired? FUCK.


----------



## smitlick

Tarfu said:


> Amasis retired? FUCK.


Yeah some sort of injury outside of wrestling.. Possibly his neck i think.


*JAPW - 13th Anniversary Show - Night One*

1. Devon Moore vs Jon Moxley
*1/2

2. Nick Gage vs Rhino
DUD
Seriously awful... Mainly due to Gage but even worse when Brodie Lee interfered...

3. Corvis Fear vs Joe Hardway
*1/2

*4. Number One Contender for the JAPW Womens Title Match*
Kalamity vs LuFisto
**1/2
Wow LuFisto has lost some weight since i last saw her.

5. Necro Butcher vs Eddie Kingston
**

*6. JAPW Heavyweight Title*
Brodie Lee vs Pinkie Sanchez
SQUASH

*7. JAPW Tag Team Title Match*
Da Hit Squad vs Sami Callihan & Chris Dickinson
**3/4

*8. JAPW Light Heavyweight Title Six Way Elimination Match* 
Azrieal vs B-Boy vs Bandido Jr vs El Generico vs Kenny Omega vs Jushin Liger
***1/4​


----------



## Corey

I come back home from Ocean City and there's all this crazy news on people leaving ROH or getting new contracts or retiring and it's too much for me to take it in right now. haha. They should name the Richmond show Tag Wars 2011, they've done a really good job of not booking a skippable show like they normally do for VA. Wolves/HoT could be really fuckin awesome. I like they're totally changin up the booking now and giving us fresh stuff.


----------



## Bubz

KingCrash said:


> Both the tag matches for the Wolves look good, so I guess Hero might be stuck with Bennett for one of the nights.


Oh god I hope not. Hero is too good for that guy. Saying that the match would probably be decent just because of Hero.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'm not a huge fan of Bennett, I'm indifferent to him, but he's really not done so badly as to deserve the hate he gets.


----------



## Corey

4th of July Weekend savings time.


dgusa.tv said:


> We have a 1st time ever DGUSA.tv Weekly Special to celebrate the 4th Of July!!! If you spend more than $40 on DVDs, gear or any merch in the Store or by calling 267-519-9744 we will give you a free DGUSA DVD of your choice. This can be any DGUSA title. Simply write your free selection in the special instructions if you order more than $40 worth of merchandise. The best part is that you can get multiple free DVDs. If you spend over $40, you get 1 free DVD. If you spend over $80, you get 2 free DVDs. If you spend over $120, you get 3 free DVDs and so on. Note: Shipping and tickets do not count towards the total. Act now because this very special deal ends on July 5th.


Highspots is also having 'A Freedom For Flair BOGO Sale' Seems like a really great deal. Here's the link: http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=25673


----------



## smitlick

*JAPW - 13th Anniversary Show Night Two*

1. Devon Moore vs Azrieal vs Josh Daniels vs Bandido Jr
*1/2

2. Annie Social & Corvis Fear vs Mia Yim & Joe Hardway
*3/4

3. B-Boy vs Eddie Kingston
**1/4

*4. JAPW Womens Title Match*
Sara Del Rey vs LuFisto
**1/2

5. The Briscoe Brothers vs Chris Dickinson & Sami Callihan
**1/4

6. Jay Lethal vs Kenny Omega
***1/4

*7. JAPW Heavyweight Title Match*
Brodie Lee vs Rhino
*3/4

*8. JAPW Light Heavyweight Title Match*
Jushin Liger vs Mike Quackenbush
***1/4

*9. JAPW Tag Team Title Match*
Da Hit Squad vs Nick Gage & Necro Butcher
**​


----------



## Shock

ROH SALE



> Starting today, Friday July 1st, and continuing until Tuesday morning July 5th, you can save 30% off your order right here at ROHWrestling.com. Save on all the latest DVD releases including “ROH Revolution: Canada” which features a must-see World Title Bout between Eddie Edwards & Chris Hero, “ROH Revolution: USA” with Wolves vs. Kings II, “Honor Takes Center Stage” weekend with Edwards vs. Chris Daniels for the ROH World Title on “Chapter 1” and Wolves vs. Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team on “Chapter 2”, and the historic “Manhattan Mayhem IV” event where Eddie Edwards battled Roderick Strong over the ROH World Title!
> 
> You can save on apparel, ROH DVD’s, and non-ROH DVD’s. There’s no minimum purchase to qualify for this sale, just enter the special code below and the discount will be taken off your order when you checkout.
> 
> To redeem your 30% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
> 2. Enter the coupon code: fourth into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
> 
> * As a special bonus all orders that contain over $75 before shipping will receive a free autographed 8 X 10 photo from our inventory. Please note that you can request a first or second choice that you would prefer, however this offer is while supplies last so if we can’t guarantee the exact photo you will receive. We will do our best to fill your request.
> ** This offer is not valid on live event tickets.
> 
> Sale ends Tuesday, July 5th at 9 AM EST. Shipping costs can not be discounted. Not valid on any previously placed orders. No adjustments to prior purchases. Valid while supplies last.


----------



## ECW fan

I took advantage of the sale and ordered ROH Revolution USA/Canada and PWG DDT4 2011.


----------



## FITZ

Nice sale, picking up Final Battle 2010, Manhattan Mayhem IV, and DDT 2011. I still hate paying $8 for shipping though... I need to see Steen/Generico and Strong/Edwards again after seeing them live. Also hoping to catch myself marking out like crazy in the crowd when Edwards wins the title.

I also just sent in money for the next ROH show in New York... there goes all the money I made this week.


----------



## smitlick

lol same money wise ^^^

I also took advantage of the sale
- ROH - Revolution USA
- ROH - Revolution Canada
- PWG - DDT4 2011
- PWG - Card Subject To Change III
- CZW - Best of the Best X
- CZW - International Incident
- KFC - Timeline - History of WWE 2001 - Ivory


----------



## FITZ

I didn't see Best of the Best on there... I probably would have ordered it if I could.


----------



## MB.

Picked up Both Revolutions!


----------



## musdy

Bastards got rid of all the new PWG DVDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Probably went out of stock on them. I ordered Cyanide, DDT4, and CSTC3 all this morning.


----------



## KingKicks

I'll probably take advantage of this sale to fill in some of the holes in my ROH collection from the end of last year.


----------



## smitlick

*JCW - The 11th Annual Gathering of the Juggalos*

Note - This isn't the full show that im reviewing as i skipped some matches.

Odd Ball Wrestling

*1. I Quit Match*
Officer Colt Cabana vs Sabu
**3/4

*2. Barbed Wire Madness*
MASADA vs Elkview Adam
*1/2

*3. Tables & Ladders*
Shawn & Arya Daivari vs The Ring Rydas
*3/4

*4. Ninjas Bring The Weapons*
Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher vs Viper & Malcolm Monroe Jr 
*1/2

Flashlight Friday Night

5. Bob Orton Jr vs Bob Armstrong
*

6. Bryer Wellington vs U-Gene vs Brian Christopher
DUD

BloodyMania IV

7. Officer Colt Cabana vs The Weedman
*1/2

8. Shawn Daivari vs Joey Ryan vs The Road Dogg Jesse James
**

9. The Haters vs The Kings of Wrestling vs The Briscoe Brothers vs The Ring Rydas
**1/2

10. Booker T vs Tracy Smothers
*1/2

11. Balls Mahoney & Hollywood Chuck Hogan vs Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
*
Balls spews during the match...

Flashlight Saturday Night

12. Balls Mahoney vs 2 Tuff Tony
DUD​


----------



## Corey

I have no idea how you sit through and watch all these shows that are complete shit smitty.


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> *JCW - The 11th Annual Gathering of the Juggalos*
> 
> Note - This isn't the full show that im reviewing as i skipped some matches.
> 
> Odd Ball Wrestling
> 
> *1. I Quit Match*
> Officer Colt Cabana vs Sabu
> **3/4
> 
> *2. Barbed Wire Madness*
> MASADA vs Elkview Adam
> *1/2
> 
> *3. Tables & Ladders*
> Shawn & Arya Daivari vs The Ring Rydas
> *3/4
> 
> *4. Ninjas Bring The Weapons*
> Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher vs Viper & Malcolm Monroe Jr
> *1/2
> 
> Flashlight Friday Night
> 
> 5. Bob Orton Jr vs Bob Armstrong
> *
> 
> 6. Bryer Wellington vs U-Gene vs Brian Christopher
> DUD
> 
> BloodyMania IV
> 
> 7. Officer Colt Cabana vs The Weedman
> *1/2
> 
> 8. Shawn Daivari vs Joey Ryan vs The Road Dogg Jesse James
> **
> 
> 9. The Haters vs The Kings of Wrestling vs The Briscoe Brothers vs The Ring Rydas
> **1/2
> 
> 10. Booker T vs Tracy Smothers
> *1/2
> 
> 11. Balls Mahoney & Hollywood Chuck Hogan vs Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
> *
> Balls spews during the match...
> 
> Flashlight Saturday Night
> 
> 12. Balls Mahoney vs 2 Tuff Tony
> DUD​


WHY?


----------



## jawbreaker

There's a Kings of Wrestling match on there. Wow.


----------



## smitlick

lol i only really picked it up for the Cabana stuff and to see if the 4 Way tag with KOW and The Briscoes was any good. The show was actually even worse then what i watched as there was like 2 Ian Rotten matches i skipped over. Cabanas promo before the Sabu match was pretty good to. 

I watch a heap of crappy shows like JCW for something different usually and just try other promotions plus sometimes you'll find talented workers working shows like JCW but other times you just find a massive heap of shit.

The 4 Way Tag with KOW and the Briscoes wasn't the worst match of the weekend but was hurt by the 2 fucking shit juggalo teams of The Haters (2 Guys in masks with Horns quite like Skaydes old mask) and the Ring Rydas who wear Bandanas over their faces. Neither team looked like they had much training if any and could just do a few flashy moves.

I can quite honestly say i won't bother with JCW again.

EDIT

*MLW - Summer Apocalypse*

1. Nosawa & B-Boy vs Los Maximos
**3/4

2. Rich Criado vs Mana
*

3. Sonjay Dutt vs Jimmy Yang
***

4. Tony Mamaluke vs Mikey Whipwreck
**1/2

*5. Falls Count Anywhere*
Monsta Mac & B-Boy vs The Samoan Island Tribe (Ekmo & Samu)
**1/4

*6. Straight Edge Rules*
CM Punk vs Raven
**3/4

7. Michael Shane & Francine vs Norman Smiley & GI Ho
*

8. Homicide vs Jerry Lynn
***1/4

*9. GTC Tag Team Titles Match*
Simon Diamond & CW Anderson vs The Sandman & Steve Williams
*1/2

*10. Spike Match*
Christopher Daniels vs Sabu
***

11. Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler
**1/2


*PWG - Album Of The Year*

1. Frankie Kazarian vs Disco Machine
**

2. Arrogance vs FranknSteen
***

3. TJ Perkins vs Ronin
**

4. Nemesis vs Phoenix Star
**1/4

*5. Tuxedo Match*
Joey Ryan vs Top Gun Talwar
1/2*

6. Karl Anderson vs Colt Cabana
**1/2

7. Claudio Castagnoli vs Rocky Romero
***1/4

*8. PWG World Title Match*
El Generico vs Davey Richards
***3/4​


----------



## GenericIndyFan

*IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches 2010 Night One:*

1. Jonathan Gresham vs Drake Younger vs Jimmy Jacobs
***

2. Thumbtack Gloves & Kickpads On A Pole - Devon Moore vs Mason Cutter
**

3. Homerun Derby Death Match - Bull Pain vs Kyle Threat 
**1/2

4. Homewrecker Match - Mitch Page vs Simon Sezz
**
_(When did Mitch Page put on so much weight?_)

5. Fans Bring The Weapons - Balls Mahoney vs Michael Faith 
**1/2

6. Four Corners Of Pain - Neil Diamond Cutter vs Devin Cutter
**1/2

7. Loose Light Tubes - Whacks vs Chuey Martinez 
**
(_Why was Martinez wrestling with a broken leg?_)

8. Bar Room Brawl - Nick Gage vs Necro Butcher 
***1/2

9. No Rope Barbed Wire & Light Tubes - JC Bailey vs Ian Rotten 
**

*IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches 2010 Night Two:*

1. Markus Crane vs Simon Sezz 
** 
(_Markus Crane's constant screaming gets quite annoying after a short while..._)

2. Johnathan Gresham vs Tyler Black 
***1/2

3. Light Tube Log Cabins & Light Tube Ropes - Neil Diamond Cutter vs WHACKS
***

4. Barbed Wire Strap - JC Bailey vs Nick Gage
**1/2

5. Chair vs. Bat Match - Balls Mahoney vs Bull Pain
**

6. Fans Bring The Weapons - Devon Moore vs Mitch Page 
**

7. Barbed Wire Dog Collar - Devon Moore vs Neil Diamond Cutter
**

8. Texas Deathmatch - JC Bailey vs Balls Mahoney 
*1/2 
(_Way too short_.)

9. The Hooligans & Matt Cage vs Necro Butcher, Michael Faith, & Chuey Martinez 
**1/2

10. No Rope Barbed Wire, Electrified Light Tubes & Fans Bring The Weapons - JC Bailey vs Devon Moore 
**1/2

Despite the relatively low star ratings, I enjoyed it all overall.


*HCW Mandatory Suicide, June 26, 2005*

This show seems to take place in someones front driveway or something.

1. Battle Royal
**

2. Ray Sharp vs Jason Stone 
**1/2

3. Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe 
***
(_Good grief was this stiff. The chair shots alone are enough to cringe at, unprotected and legitimately splitting open Mark Briscoe....._)

4. Hyjinx vs Dizmal Doug 
**
(_Listed match doesn't happen, as another wrestler comes out and attacks Doug and takes his spot in the match._)

5. Pitbull Scott Dukes vs Dustin Tarr 
**1/2

6. Devon Moore vs Teddy Fine 
**1/2

7. Kid Silver vs Crazii Shea 
**1/2

8. Balls Mahoney vs Toby Klein
***

9. Anything Goes Hardcore Match - Homeless Jimmy & Hellaware Assassin vs Mad Man Pondo & Brain Damage (w/Jay Briscoe)
***
(_The bump that Hellaware Assassin takes is insane. Also, Jay Briscoe no-sells some lighttube shots._)

Not really a bad show, but there are countless better shows out there.​


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## smitlick

*PWG - 70|30*

1. TJ Perkins vs Joey Ryan
**1/2

2. Rocky Romero vs Alex Shelley
****

*3. Number 1 Contenders Match for the PWG Title*
Ronin vs Kevin Steen
***

4. Scorpio Sky vs Top Gun Talwar
*1/4

5. Scott Lost vs Chris Sabin
***1/2

6. Davey Richards vs Shingo
***1/4

7. Disco Machine vs Human Tornado
**3/4

*8. PWG World Title*
El Generico vs Christopher Daniels
***1/2​


----------



## Tarfu

Christian's lawyer on this weeks Smackdown looked alot like PWG referee Rick Knox. Pretty sure it's him.


----------



## Cleavage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwnyTQwUkwE


----------



## antoniomare007

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqOgoGEmr9w


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - All Star Weekend V Night One*

1. Disco Machine vs Nosawa
**

2. Rocky Romero vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

3. Human Tornado vs Claudio Castagnoli
**3/4

4. Matt Classic vs Kikutaro
**3/4

5. Kevin Steen vs Jack Evans
***1/4

6. The Dynasty vs Frankie Kazarian, TJ Perkins, Ronin & Top Gun Talwar
***

7. Kaz Hayashi vs Alex Shelley
***3/4

8. Low Ki vs Davey Richards
***3/4

*9. PWG World Title*
El Generico vs PAC
****1/4​


----------



## FITZ

I think the Rick Knox flying clothesline is my favorite move in all of wrestling.


ROH Respect is Earned


_ROH World Championship Match:_
*BJ Whitmer vs. Takeshi Morishma (c)*

The best match that's less than 4 minutes that I've ever seen. When Morishima nailed Whitmer with a crazy clothesline after a few minutes of Whitmer offense you knew that Morishima was done playing around and from that point on he basically killed Whitmer. The crowd was red hot and the moves they did to each other were brutal. Tough to rate but I loved it so it's getting a good rating.
*****


*
Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuj*

Great offense, not so great selling. That's really the best way to describe the match as the offense was well focused when each guy was in control of the match but all the limb work they did on each other wasn't sold very well. Marufuji was in the cross arm breaker for a good amount of time and suffered a good amount of damage on the arm yet he shook it off maybe a minute after he gained control of the match. Romero really didn't sell his leg at all. With some good selling this could have been a classic. It was still pretty awesome though as the entire match was entertaining. 
****3/4 *


_
ROH World Tag Team Championship Match:_
*The Briscoes(c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli and Matt Sydal*

I love the team of Claudio and Sydal as a team. It was like watching two different matches when they tagged in and out. The match was pretty awesome but I really got the feeling that this would be best appreciated if you were there in person. The match is really just a blur of crazy spots and incredible pace. That's really the most impressive part of this, it was incredible how fast they wrestled and how long they were able to do that. 
******

*
Roderick Strong vs. Delirious*

I'm surprised Strong didn't actually break Delirious' back with some of the crazy back breakers he was hitting on him. The intensity was there as well and I think I would have been able to tell that there was bad blood between them even if I hadn't seen the video package. I really enjoyed this one a lot. One of my favorite singles matches that I've seen from Delirious. 
****1/2 *

*
Nigel McGuiness and KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson and Takeshi Morishima *

Between the back story with everyone in this match and the story that they told in the ring this was a classic. At this point I have no clue what's real and what's a storyline when it come to Nigel's arms. He did a big dive during this match and hurt his elbow, which was done brilliantly. His elbow was clearly hurt and Nigel was having the trainers tape it up while KENTA was alone in the ring with Danielson and Morishima. I was sitting at my computer watching a match that's around 4 years old and I was cheering for Nigel to get back in the ring. Nigel getting back into the ring and hitting Morishima with a lariot with his injured arm was my favorite moment of the match. A great way to end their first PPV. 
*****1/2*​

The 2 hour PPV is great. There are only 5 matches but they're all good. The DVD also has a bunch of bonus matches but in all honesty I just don't want to watch them right now. I think I paid $5 for this in a highspots sale or something so I certainly got my money's worth.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Tarfu said:


> Christian's lawyer on this weeks Smackdown looked alot like PWG referee Rick Knox. Pretty sure it's him.


Nah, that's definitely Baron Von Raschke.


----------



## McQueen

Raschke looks much older than that if you were being serious. That may be Rick Knox but i'm not entirely sure.


----------



## FITZ

Anyone know where Smackdown was filmed? If it's not somewhere on the west coast it probably wasn't him.


----------



## McQueen

Arizona, in the Phoenix area I beleive so its possible it is him.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Palmer Cannon


----------



## Cleavage

The Art of Wrestling podcast with Jay Lethal this week was awesome.


----------



## GenericIndyFan

I have a question, where do you buy JAPW DVDs? I mean the recent ones, from 2010, I have no idea where they are sold.


----------



## smitlick

japws site though i buy them from a tape trader.


----------



## GenericIndyFan

smitlick said:


> japws site though i buy them from a tape trader.


I've just had a look there, the one I was interested in doesn't seem to be there.

I was mainly looking for Halloween Hell 2010, because it has Nick Gage vs Jerry Lawler on it. It's not a big deal or anything, but that match sounds _really_ strange.


----------



## smitlick

GenericIndyFan said:


> I've just had a look there, the one I was interested in doesn't seem to be there.
> 
> I was mainly looking for Halloween Hell 2010, because it has Nick Gage vs Jerry Lawler on it. It's not a big deal or anything, but that match sounds _really_ strange.


I could be wrong but im pretty sure JAPW didnt release that DVD or at least if they did i haven't seen it.


*PWG - All Star Weekend V Night Two*

*1. No DQ Match*
Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
***1/4

2. Ronin, TJ Perkins & Rocky Romero vs Nosawa, Lil Cholo & Karl Anderson
**1/2

3. Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
***1/2

4. Colt Cabana & Top Gun Talwar vs Kikutaro & Disco Machine
**1/2

5. Alex Shelley vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/2

6. Kaz Hayashi vs PAC
****

7. Arrogance vs Jack Evans & Roderick Strong
***

*8. PWG World Title*
El Generico vs Human Tornado
***1/2

9. Low Ki vs Samoa Joe
****​


----------



## SHIRLEY

I've just put two DVDs on eBay. 10% of all proceeds goes to a mental health charity, in aid of Eric Bischoff.

ROH 'Final Battle 2007'
Kayfabe Commentaries 'Guest Booker with Sheepherder Luke'

If any overseas people are interested, just contact me via PM, on here or eBay, and I'll come up with a postage price for you.


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> I could be wrong but im pretty sure JAPW didnt release that DVD or at least if they did i haven't seen it.


No they never released it, they didn't get to releasing about half of their 2010 shows, pretty much shows why they closed and re-branded under a new name with the same people.

*NWA Force-1 - No More Sorrow*


Osirian Portal Vs. The BlackGate Asylum (Kevin Cunningham & Alex Payne) - **1/4

Team F1 (Johnny Calzone, Rich Swann & Diego Demarco) Vs. The New Regime (Niles Young & The RunAways) - **

DJ Hyde Vs. Josh Adams - *3/4

*Winner gets F1 Heritage Title shot*
Chris Dickinson Vs. Adam Cole Vs. Greg Excellent Vs. Ethan Page - **1/4

*F1 Heritage Title*
Nicky Benz Vs. Rhett Titus - **1/2

Sabian Vs. Lince Dorado Vs. Ryu Lee - **

*No Disqualification*
The Monster Squad (Bear Borselli & Anthony Graves) Vs. Team LanceAlot - **

*F1 Title*
Sami Callihan Vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2

​


----------



## Emperor DC

Speaking of Sami Callihan, he slashed his arm up after losing his keys and trying to climb through a window, he's in hospital last time I read.


----------



## Platt

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I've just put two DVDs on eBay. 10% of all proceeds goes to a mental health charity, in aid of Eric Bischoff.
> 
> ROH 'Final Battle 2007'
> Kayfabe Commentaries 'Guest Booker with Sheepherder Luke'
> 
> If any overseas people are interested, just contact me via PM, on here or eBay, and I'll come up with a postage price for you.


Darn I just bought that Guest Booker last week.


----------



## KingKicks

Made a pretty big ROH order to fill in the gaps in my collection from late last year to now.

Allied Forces
Survival of the Fittest 2010
Fate of An Angel II
Champions vs. All Stars
World's Greatest
9th Anniversary Show
ROH Revolution Weekend


----------



## smitlick

I don't know if this has been mentioned but it seems Kevin Steens name has been banned from the ROH Forum.


----------



## SHIRLEY

smitlick said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned but it seems Kevin Steens name has been banned from the ROH Forum.


Yeah, it's been censored for a few days and all Steen threads are being closed.

All variations of his name wordfilter to something like *!*!*. He's not going to be credited on future DVD releases, in videowires or written articles, due to the incident at BITW. He's, essentially, blackballed from the promotion. Rightly so IMHO.


----------



## McQueen

smitlick said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned but it seems Kevin Steens name has been banned from the ROH Forum.


LOL, this amuses me greatly.

Anyways thinking I may sell off a lot of my wrasslin DVD collection soon, y'all will be the first to know if I do.


----------



## KingCrash

DeeCee said:


> Speaking of Sami Callihan, he slashed his arm up after losing his keys and trying to climb through a window, he's in hospital last time I read.


So Callihan can compete in deathmatches and be fine, but he tries to get into his house and has to go to the hospital. Sounds about right.


*CZW - Prelude To Violence*


Robert “The Ego” Anthony vs. Kit Osbourne - N/A

The RunAways (Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater) vs. BLK OUT (Alex Colon & Ruckus) - **

*Young Athletes Rising Fast (YARF) Match*
Akuma vs. Ty Hagen vs. Ricky Reyes vs. Ryan Eagles vs. VSK vs. Ryan McBride - **1/4 

Sami Callihan vs. Jake Crist - **3/4

*UltraViolent Rules*
Little Mondo vs. DJ Hyde - *1/2

*UltraViolent Rules*
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Matt Tremont - *1/2

*CZW UltraViolent Underground Title*
tHURTeen vs. Danny Havoc - **

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Jonathan Gresham vs. Adam Cole - **3/4

Sumie Sakai vs. Kyoko Inoue - **1/4

*CZW WIRED Title*
AR Fox vs. Drew Gulak - **1/4

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
Azrieal & Bandido Jr. vs. Philly’s Most Wanted (Joker & Sabian) - **

*Tables, Ladders & Chairs*
Drake Younger vs. Scotty Vortekz - **3/4



*CZW - Tournament Of Death X*

*Fans Bring The Weapons*
MASADA vs. Dysfunction - *1/2

*Get Hit With Shit Match*
Matt Tremont vs. Necro Butcher - **1/2

*Light Tube Celebrations*
Jaki Numazawa vs. Danny Havoc - **1/2

*Barbed Wire Boards, Thumbtack Kick Pads*
Masashi Takeda vs. Scotty Vortekz - **

*Kenzans, Whips and Anything Else We Can Fucking Find in the Back*
MASADA vs. Matt Tremont - **

*Barbed Wire Boards, Light Tubes & Thumbtacks*
Masashi Takeda vs. Jaki Numazawa - **

*Non-Tournament*
Sami Callihan vs. DJ Hyde vs. Greg Excellent - N/A

*Non-Tournament*
Philly’s Most Wanted (Sabian & Joker) vs. Devon Moore & Little Mondo - **

*Barbed Wire Robes, Light Tubes & Panes Of Glass*
MASADA vs. Masashi Takeda - **1/2​


----------



## erikstans07

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Yeah, it's been censored for a few days and all Steen threads are being closed.
> 
> All variations of his name wordfilter to something like *!*!*. He's not going to be credited on future DVD releases, in videowires or written articles, due to the incident at BITW. *He's, essentially, blackballed from the promotion. Rightly so IMHO.*


Uhhhh it IS all a work...isn't it?


----------



## FITZ

It is a work but ROH is doing there best to make it look real. Should makes things that much better the next time Steen shows up. The only negative is that he will get cheered wherever he goes despite basically starting an anti-ROH storyline.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Ring of Honor Wrestling on HDNet - Volume 7*

1. Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong
**1/2

*2. ROH TV Title*
Eddie Edwards vs Colt Cabana
***

3. Steve Corino vs Jerry Lynn
**1/2

4. Austin Aries vs Tyler Black
***1/4

5. Colt Cabana vs Steve Corino
**1/4

6. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Jerry Lynn & Delirious
**1/2
It seemed as if they botched the finish and then went for the same thing again.

7. El Generico vs Tyler Black
***1/2

8. The Dark City Fight Club vs The Kings of Wrestling
**3/4

9. The American Wolves vs Christopher Daniels & Roderick Strong
***3/4

10. Kenny King, Rhett Titus & Austin Aries vs Tyler Black, Jerry Lynn & Delirious
**3/4

*11. Gauntlet Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs Josh Emanuel & Ice Jackson vs Adam Cole & Nick Westgate vs The Ninja Briscoes
*

*12. Anything Goes*
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana
****​


----------



## LariatSavage

I thought the Steen thing was part of the show... 

Anyway, I finally finished BOLA 2010! BOLA 2010 Night 2 Review!


----------



## smitlick

*HWA - Road To Destiny 2010*

1. Aaron Xtreme & Dustin Rayz vs Chris Hall
DUD

2. Shank Barzini vs Sid Fabulous
1/2*

3. Chrisjen Hayme vs Tim Donst
**3/4

4. Tarek The Legend vs American Kickboxer 2
DUD
The point of this match is to get the tape off of a pole then tape your hand, then hit your opponent with your taped fist... 

*5. HWA Heavyweight Title*
Drake Younger vs Gerome Phillips
**

*6. HWA American Luchacore Title*
Jesse Emerson vs Ron Mathis
**1/2

*7. HWA Tag Title 4 Way Elimination*
The Heat Seekers vs The Hybrids vs The Noble Bloods vs Irish Airborne
**1/2
Whoever produced this DVD must be retarded. They miss spots completely for no reason and the cuts from camera to camera are just so fucking bad plus the sound is way off in parts.

8. Jon Moxley vs Bryan Danielson
***1/2-***3/4​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

So Danielson worked with Moxley TWICE last year, but zero times to date with Tozawa or Yoshino. Tremendous.


----------



## smitlick

Yep... If anyone wants it. Its theirs for however much it costs me to post it.

lmfao... Kayfabe Commentaries have announced a YouShoot with Chyna


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'm sure she'll shed some new light on the shithole that is TNA that we've never read or heard before. Or on Hunter and Steph. Or Jericho.


----------



## Corey

Hero vs. Titus in Richmond.


----------



## seabs

SuperDuperSonic said:


> So Danielson worked with Moxley TWICE last year, but zero times to date with Tozawa or Yoshino. Tremendous.


*The Danielson/Moxley match from DGUSA was AWESOME. Nearly all down to Danielson but Moxley played his part too. I thought it was definitely better than the matches vs SHINGO and YAMATO. Tozawa would have been an odd choice as he hadn't really broke through with the US fans at the stage when Danielson came in and Yoshino was a face so that was unlikely.*


----------



## LariatSavage

SuperDuperSonic said:


> So Danielson worked with Moxley TWICE last year, but zero times to date with Tozawa or Yoshino. Tremendous.


Danielson v Tozawa would blow my mind...


----------



## Ali Dia

Seabs said:


> *The Danielson/Moxley match from DGUSA was AWESOME. Nearly all down to Danielson but Moxley played his part too. I thought it was definitely better than the matches vs SHINGO and YAMATO. Tozawa would have been an odd choice as he hadn't really broke through with the US fans at the stage when Danielson came in and Yoshino was a face so that was unlikely.*


cant believe im saying this but i may need to check out a Moxley match. If its better than the YAMATO and Shingo matches I'd be shocked. How was Aries/Moxley for those that saw it. I heard the match was relatively short and they went down the wrestling route rather than brawl route. Meaning the match was probably not that good.


----------



## seabs

*I'm in the minority on that opinion btw but it's seriously one of the most overlooked matches of last year. The 6 man on that show is really overlooked too.*


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *I'm in the minority on that opinion btw but it's seriously one of the most overlooked matches of last year. The 6 man on that show is really overlooked too.*


Moxley vs Danielson in DGUSA was better then the HWA match but the 6 Man was better then both. Gave the 6 Man ****1/2.


----------



## Corey

So Sayeth the Truth:


> In case you have been living under a rock, let me introduce myself: I am the TV, Super Duper, King Kong, Mega Mega, Managerial Sensation and “Life Intervention Expert” Truth Martini.
> 
> I am the Founder and Leader of the House Of Truth. I have a gift from God, and that gift is to not just tell the facts, but to tell the Truth.
> 
> Christopher Daniels has influenced the pro wrestling scene long before many of you were even born. He has been a pillar of what an outstanding wrestler is and should be. When you think of the phrase “tv star” you can’t help but think of the “Fallen Angel”. The career of this great star has been unrivaled. With that being said the upset of his match with El Generico has caused him confusion and embarrassment. Daniels performance in this match can only be attributed to the pressures and extreme focus needed when a title is on the line. I don’t just mean the title of the World Television Championship but, also the title of being the biggest star in ROH history. In my opinion, which is the only opinion that matters, the only reason men fail is from broken focus. ROH has broken ground with the new ownership of the Sinclair Broadcasting Group which means ROH will be televised nationally. Daniels was born to lead ROH to TV stardom and he feels he has failed. Daniels has informed me he will not be in Richmond, VA or Charlotte, N.C. this weekend. This new feeling of embarrassment has left him questioning his purpose. Through deep thoughts and meditation he will regain his focus. Ladies and Gentlemen, we just went from Christopher Daniels being the ROH World Television Champion to a man that looks like he has been floating dead in a river for the past three days, El Generico. Daniels is not the only one that should be embarrassed, we all should. So sayeth the Truth!
> 
> H.O.T. member Roderick Strong just finished a successful tour in Japan. Now he has a different look in his eyes, a look of triumph, a look of determination and most importantly he has a look of understanding. He now fully understands the Truth, because when I change what you know than I change who you are. Now Roderick Strong realizes he is without a shadow of a doubt, pound for pound, the greatest professional wrestler to grace any and every professional wrestling ring. Roderick Strong’s first match upon his return was requested by the new ROH World Television Champion, the “lucha dork” El Generico. This match scheduled for July 9th in Charlotte, NC will be a non-title steel cage match. In my opinion, which is the only opinion that matters, El Generico has a lot of fear and hate in his heart. Afraid of losing his title, he made this a non title match, his hate for Roderick made him choose the steel cage. My friends and followers, we all know that you are nobody until somebody hates you. With that being said, Roderick Strong is not only “somebody”, he is the former ROH World Champion and the greatest champion ROH has ever had. Strong will single-handedly end the career of El Generico. So sayeth the Truth!
> 
> When I think of the future of ROH, I think of “Unbreakable” Michael Elgin. Since his debut 8 months ago he has been the fastest rising star in ROH history. Elgin has stirred up many worries and fears of other wrestlers that may cross his path. At 24 yrs old he has a bench press of 500lbs and can squat 700lbs making him the most powerful man in ROH. In his short time in ROH he already holds a victory over El Generico, won the first ever Double Danger Scramble match and beat Steve Corino at “Best in the World 2011″ which is ROH’s largest internet pay per view to date. He started off as a recruit for the House of Truth and has passed his final test with flying colors. He has succeeded where the other recruits have failed. Michael Elgin believes in the ways of the House of Truth and is willing to die for what we stand for. I, Truth Martini, say what I mean and I ALWAYS mean what I say, Elgin will be ROH World Champion one day. I am always looking for new souls to mold, and I have many recruits under my guidance. This weekend in Charlotte N.C. on July 9th Elgin will be teaming up with a new recruit. This recruit has passed the preliminary assessments of becoming a H.O.T. member and has earned the right for his final test. Will he pass or will he fail? Will I give him a thumbs up or a thumbs down? In my opinion, which is the only one that matters, if a man hasn’t discovered something that he will die for, he isn’t fit to live. So sayeth the Truth!
> 
> As I said previously, I have a gift to not just tell the facts, but to tell the Truth. Regarding the ROH World Champion Davey Richards, I believe you fans have never seen a man with such passion, such determination and such honor as him. I can understand why all of you love and cheer for him. Can one man truly fulfill all your expectations to such an intensity? No, the truth is all of those qualities are only skin deep. Do you really have passion if you announce to the world that you are going to quit after you have said time and time again that you didn’t choose wrestling, wrestling chose you? Hmmm…do you really have determination if you stated to the entire world that you were meant and born to do this and have come back to fulfill your destiny. Your destiny being at Final Battle you would win the ROH world championship for the fans, for yourself, and most importantly for your deceased grandfather…and then you fail? Hmmm…do you really have honor if your selfish needs take you as far as to fight your tag partner, your pack member, your brother, Eddie Edwards? Hmmm… In my opinion, which is the only opinion that matters, Truth is not always popular, but it is always right. Davey Richards is the ROH World Champion but he got there with greed, selfishness and manipulation. The plain and simple truth is that your Ring of Honor World Champion is dishonorable. So sayeth the Truth! So sayeth the House!
> 
> Each and everyone of you shall know the Truth, and the Truth shall make you mad.
> 
> - Truth Martini


----------



## smitlick

*wXw - Back 2 The Roots X*

*1. 16 Carat Gold Qualifying Match*
Adam Polak vs Johnny Moss
**1/2

2. Axeman vs Karsten Beck
**1/4

3. Bernd Fohr vs Kim Ray
*1/2

*4. 16 Carat Gold Qualifying Match*
2 Face vs Jon Ryan
**

5. Leaders of the New School vs Sumerian Death Squad
***1/4-***1/2

*6. 16 Carat Gold Qualifying Match*
Emil Sitoci vs Mark Haskins
***1/4

*7. wXw World Tag Team Title Match*
Hikaru Sato & Munenori Sawa vs OTC
***3/4
Would've been nice to see the finish a little easier/better.

*8. wXw Unified World Wrestling Title*
Big van Walter vs Daisuke Sekimoto
****​


----------



## Corey

^ I tried to watch that show once. The first half was so atrocious I lost interest quickly. Absolutely hated the opener.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Bluegrass Brawl*

Beef Wellington vs. Paredyse *½**

*OVW Southern Tag Team Title Match*
The Elite vs. Sucio and Fang **¾*

Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze ***
*
Delirious vs. Mike Mondo **½*

*Pick 6 Series*
Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana ***½*

Austin Aries, Kenny King and Rhett Titus vs. Roderick Strong and The House of Truth *****

Tyler Black vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****¼-***½*

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The American Wolves ****¾*​*

Can't say I cared at all for the first 4 matches and Hero/Cabana was the usual same old match they usually have
The six man tag was actually pretty fun despite there not being a consistant face during the match
Black/Claudio was disappointing for me, I was expecting a lot more from it. However it wasn't a bad match by any means and the last few minutes were pretty enjoyable
Wolves/Briscoes was pretty good, second best match between the two teams
 Overall a very meh show up until the last few matches. One of the weaker shows that I've seen from 2010 however that was expected considering it was part of a triple shot


*


----------



## smitlick

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^ I tried to watch that show once. The first half was so atrocious I lost interest quickly. Absolutely hated the opener.


If you watch from match 5 onwards its ok but agreed. First 4 were very average.


----------



## seabs

smitlick said:


> Moxley vs Danielson in DGUSA was better then the HWA match but the 6 Man was better then both. Gave the 6 Man ****1/2.


*Moxley/Danielson was probably more enjoyable but the 6 man was slightly better.

What's the production and atmosphere like on HWA's DVDs btw? I might pick up Heartland Cup from this year at some point but I wont bother if the production is shit.*


Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^ I tried to watch that show once. The first half was so atrocious I lost interest quickly. Absolutely hated the opener.


*I only watched the last 4 matches but I can definitely imagine the undercard sucking. Second half of the show is really good though and the last 2 matches are both great.*


----------



## FITZ

ROH: Deny or Defy

I picked this up at Best in the World as I had heard nothing but good things about the show. Plus it seemed like a better decision at the time to buy a show that I hadn't seen instead of a show that I was at. 


*Mark Briscoe vs. Kyle O'Reilly*

This was really good. At the time O'Reilly was an up and coming guy at best and wasn't someone that would be expected to hang with someone like Mark Briscoe. Well he did and they went on to have a really hard hitting and enjoyable match. This really gave me the feeling that O'Reilly is someone that could work the ROH main event style match really well. 
*****


*The All Night Express vs. Steve Corino and Grizzly Redwood*

They really should have cut some time off this one. I liked Corino trying to be a babyface and resisting the urge to cheat but other than that aspect of the match this fell really flat. It wasn't too bad but it wasn't all that good either. 
****


*Tommaso Ciampa w/The Embassy vs. Adam Cole*

Prince Nana is so much better with small crowds as you can hear everything he says, and it's usually hilarious. I really liked this match a lot, Cole played such a good face against the monster that is Ciampa and the entire Embassy. The best way to put it is that the finish made me angry because I had been sucked into the match by what they had done in the ring. It wasn't a bad ending to the match at all as ROH really wouldn't want either guy to lose cleanly. Instead they both looked strong. What I mean by saying I was angry was that I was close to doing the Michael Cole, "NO! NOT LIKE THIS!" scream when Ciampa hit a low blow to when Nana distracted the ref to set up his finisher. Good stuff.
****1/4*



*Chris Hero w/Sara Del Rey and Shane Hagadorn vs. TJ Perkins*

This was great. Hero came across as the ultimate bully at times. He wasn't just cocky like he normally was, he was down right mean to Perkins throughout the match. It was as hard hitting as you would expect (I knew it was as I remember how messed up TJP's chest was at Manhattan Mayhem) but what made it great was that they did more than just hit each other. Perkins played an underdog really well and it was easy to get behind his comebacks after watching him get his ass kicked by Chris Hero for so long. 
******

*
The Bravado Brothers vs. Matt Tavern and Guy Alexander*

This wasn't very good. But the Bravados cheating to beat a no name team and celebrating like they just won the tag titles was pretty hilarious. I can't remember a thing about the match though, it just sort of happened and the crowd wasn't into it at all. 
**1/4*


*Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin w/Truth Martini* 

To sum this whole match up, Elgin is a big tough monster but Eddie Edwards just doesn't care. Eddie took everything from Elgin but never backed down against him. Probably the best performance I've seen from Elgin as he really showed how well he can play his role. I would love to see him wrestle against some of the smaller guys on the roster. 
****3/4 *



_ROH Television Championship Match:_
*Christopher Daniels(c) vs. Mike Bennett w/Brutal Bob Evans*

I know people were saying that this was the best match that Bennett has ever had well. That's not saying much as I thought this was pretty terrible. To the point where I didn't even want to watch it after the opening minute. I should have just skipped it. 
**1/2*


*Claudio Castagnoli w/Shane Hagadorn and Sara Del Rey vs. Davey Richards
*
Lots of DAVEYTENSITY to be experienced. It didn't bother me here as it was needed to explain how someone the size of Davey could go blow for blow with a monster like Claudio. The last few minutes were insane. 
******


*Roderick Strong vs. Homicide vs. Jay Briscoe vs. El Generico*

I thought this was awesome. There were a ton of small stories that they built into this match and when you put them together you had a 30 minute or so match that felt like 15. I could go on and on in talking about the different stories that this match had. The other reviews of this match have said that it didn't get good until Homicide was eliminated. I couldn't disagree any more. I thought Homicide was excellent in the match. It was odd seeing him work with Strong but it created this weird dynamic and had you questioning what exactly he was doing. Jay Briscoe was a lot of fun to watch as well. Generico put on another classic babyface performance. He is impossible not to root for. This was probably one of Strong's best performances as a heel too. A great effort from everyone involved. 
***** *​
Overall this was a great show. I have 3 matches at 4*s and one just below it. Throw in two very solid singles matches from Cole and O'Reilly and this is one of the better ROH shows that I've seen outside New York in a while.


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *Moxley/Danielson was probably more enjoyable but the 6 man was slightly better.
> 
> What's the production and atmosphere like on HWA's DVDs btw? I might pick up Heartland Cup from this year at some point but I wont bother if the production is shit.*
> 
> 
> *I only watched the last 4 matches but I can definitely imagine the undercard sucking. Second half of the show is really good though and the last 2 matches are both great.*


Atmosphere was ok though i wouldn't call them a smart fan crowd. Production wise though was just fucking awful. I don't know if they have improved since but the production was legit the worst I've seen in a while. During the change of camera angles the video actually jumps backwards and they even miss spots when they change the angles. They also have problems with the audio being in Sync especially when they change camera angles.


----------



## seabs

*Revolution Canada was a great show, much stronger than the USA show. It's definitely a show that I can see some people rating every match ***+

Claudio vs O'Reilly was a great opener. Started off slow but eventually it turned into a great opener with some awesome near falls for O'Reilly.

Corino vs Bennett was AWESOME. So much far and away the best Bennett match so far and largely due to him not having a lengthy control segment which kills everyone. Corino was godly awesome. When I saw the first TV tapings of this year with Corino turning face and working with the new guys like Ridge and Redwood I really lost interest in Corino but I couldn't have been more wrong. He's the best promo guy they have and jesus the guy can work a match without having to do loads of flashy stuff. Corino/Otani is now my dream team. Corino's shtick working the crowd is incredible and the ringbell spot was great. I so hope that Corino gets to hit that suicide dive at some point. In the feud ender vs Steen would be perfection. Bennett actually looked pretty good but the match was awesome because of Corino. Bennett didn't bring the match down though and the dropkick to block Corino's dive was sweet.

Need to rewatch the 6 man because I wasn't paying full attention to it but it looked a heap of fun. Loads of high spots and the crowd were going crazy for it all.

Richards/King was alright but far far from being a great match. These two have odd chemistry, sometimes they have good chemistry and then sometimes it's really quite bad. This was a bad case sadly. The botch did look bad. King really didn't look ready to be a top singles guy either. Maybe it was just the poor chemistry though. Davey throwing a hissy fit and storming out after the pin was pretty shitty of him.

Bravado's promo was the greatest thing ever. Jesus this promo was incredible. Lancealot Bravado may be the best name for a heel ever. Dudes are genuinly great mic workers too and not just in reading a script well, they work the crowd really fucking well too. If these guys can work their butts off to improve in the ring then they'll be mega superstars. They got mega heat too. "He hasn't even started talking yet, don't talk to Adam Cole like that". So many great lines in there. Ended on a downer though when Cole & O'Reilly started brawling with them and it turned into MOVEZ. Harlem got in a "If I can be serious for a minute" too.

Cabana/Delirious was a fine tribute match.

Daniels/Generico was a good match. Nothing memorable though I didn't think.

Briscoes/WGTT was the worst match on the card I thought. It was just totally irrelevant until the low blow spot and then it picked up a little. As in it picked up from a bad match to an ok one. Benjamin and Haas are just so ordinary it's abysmal at this point. Finish yet again was weak. Not sure how anyone is supposed to be excited to see a Briscoes/WGTT match in the future after they had an iPPV main event which was only decent and then this match was below par and felt so unimportant. 

Talked about the main event in the MOTYC thread. No point in repeating myself. It was great.*


----------



## KingCrash

Seabs said:


> *
> 
> Richards/King was alright but far far from being a great match. These two have odd chemistry, sometimes they have good chemistry and then sometimes it's really quite bad. This was a bad case sadly. The botch did look bad. King really didn't look ready to be a top singles guy either. Maybe it was just the poor chemistry though. Davey throwing a hissy fit and storming out after the pin was pretty shitty of him.*


That was the most disinterested I've seen Davey in a long time. I don't know what was going on, but Davey at some points looked like he'd rather be anywhere then in that ring. Still no reason to storm off like a child after the match. Thought the match at Against The Grain was better then this, and that was just average.


----------



## smitlick

> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE ON ALL ROH DVD’S
> Share
> 
> 
> Check out our latest DVD offer available exclusively in the Ring of Honor Online Store. For every 3 Ring of Honor DVD’s you purchase, get 1 FREE.
> 
> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE ON ALL RING OF HONOR DVD’S
> 
> - BUY 3 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 1 FREE (a total of 4 DVD’s)
> 
> - BUY 6 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 2 FREE (a total of 8 DVD’s)
> 
> - BUY 9 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 3 FREE (a total of 12 DVD’s)
> 
> - BUY 12 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 4 FREE (a total of 16 DVD’s)
> 
> Just add your Ring of Honor DVD’s to the “Cart”. Once you add 4, 8, 12, or 16 DVD’s it will automatically deduct your savings from the total price. For every (4) DVD’s that you purchase (1) DVD will be free up to a total of (16) DVD’s in your cart will will equal (4) free.
> 
> *Only DVD’s listed here at ROHWrestling.com under “Ring of Honor DVD’s” are included in this offer.
> **Non ROH DVD’s are not included.
> 
> This offer ends on Monday, July 11th at noon EST and is only valid on new orders placed at . No adjustments to prior purchases.
> 
> “SUPERCARD OF HONOR VI” AVAILABLE ON DVD THIS MONDAY”
> 
> 
> 
> The annual tradition know as Supercard of Honor, currently in it’s 6th year, will begin shipping this Monday, July 11th. You can now place your order for this title in the ROH Online Store. “Supercard of Honor VI” features Eddie Edwards defending the World Title against former champion Roderick Strong; Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The All Night Express in a wild Chicago Street Fight; Davey Richards goes one-on-one with Charlie Haas; Shelton Benjamin vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Chris Hero vs. “The Generic Luchador” El Generico; World TV Champion Christopher Daniels vs. Chicago’s own Colt Cabana; Steve Corino reveals his “sponsor”; plus more. A great event from top to bottom. Click on the DVD image above to order!!!


Titus & King on the cover is surprising


----------



## Platt

Meh crap sale.


----------



## crooked_reflection

*AAW Windy City Classic III
November 24, 2007*

Austin Aries .vs. Silas Young - ***3/4, a really enjoyable match that didn’t have to go overboard with false finishes. 

Shane Hollister & Absolute Answer (Christian Able & Caden Ames) .vs. Old School Wrecking Crew (Kris Hybrid, Bonebreaker Brooks, & Knight Wagner) - **, sloppy but not too bad given their experience at the time. Shane Hollister really shined. 

Team Boz (Ryan Boz, North Star Express, Brandon Blaze, & Derek St. Holmes) .vs. Team Lawrence (Dan Lawrence, Krotch, Rasche Brown, Zach Gowan, & Jayson Reign) - *3/4

American History Next (Hardcore Craig & Steve Stone) .vs. Tony Rican & Cadillac Jones – Squash

DP Associates (Conrad Kennedy III & Trik Davis) .vs. The Phoenix Twins (Tweek & Dash Phoenix) - ***

*AAW Heritage Championship Match*
Jimmy Jacobs .vs. Eric Priest © - **

*AAW Heavyweight Championship Match*
Keith Walker .vs. Jerry Lynn © - **1/2

*AAW Tag Team Championship Match*
Murder City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin) © .vs. Michigan Invasion (Truth Martini & N8 Mattson) - ***, some dull parts at the beginning and middle, but the finishing stretch made up for it.

*I Quit Match*
Tyler Black .vs. Danny Daniels - ****3/4, one helluva match. Worth the price of the DVD alone.


----------



## Emperor DC

Gabe is asking who is the best stable in DG:USA.

Everyone, go vote D.U.F, just for shits and giggles.

In fairness, that group is 100% awesome now it as Pinkie.


----------



## WillTheBloody

DeeCee said:


> Gabe is asking who is the best stable in DG:USA.
> 
> Everyone, go vote D.U.F, just for shits and giggles.
> 
> In fairness, that group is 100% awesome now it as Pinkie.


I'd say it went from 50% to 66.6%.


----------



## Corey

What a shitty sale. Guess I'll have to get SCOH VI at regular price. Can't remember the last time I did that...


----------



## FITZ

I would just wait a little bit before they put up a good sale. They seem to be keeping the newer shows at high prices though and only giving you the really awesome sales on their old shows.


----------



## Corey

I don't wanna wait though cause if I do buster or Seabs will have it uploaded and then I won't wanna buy it. I like to support the company all I can. :agree:


----------



## topper1

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I don't wanna wait though cause if I do buster or Seabs will have it uploaded and then I won't wanna buy it. I like to support the company all I can. :agree:


Lol so as long as you buy it before its uploaded you dont mind haha.


----------



## Corey

topper1 said:


> Lol so as long as you buy it before its uploaded you dont mind haha.


Haha. You got it. I won't be buying any of the next 4 shows anyway. Unless Richmond/Charlotte get crazy reviews.


----------



## kwjr86

*ROH Revolution: Canada*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kyle O'Reilly: ****½ *
_Excellent opener; these guys mesh incredibly well; O’Reily busting out the sharpshooter was awesome._

Steve Corino vs. “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett : ***½ *
_While Corino can certainty work a crowd up to get behind him; Bennett still is bland as all hell; and is still completely unimpressive. Not to mention when the whole match is built toward one man sticking his thumb up another man’s ass; it’s a bit unnecessary and I really wish Corino wouldn’t use that nonsense and ruin matches._

Rhett Titus vs. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa, vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Andy “Right Leg” Ridge: ****½* 
_Fun; that is the exact word for this match; the last 5-10 minutes was just every where; Elgin looked like a beast and everyone else got there shine; perfect finish and would love to see more of these matches._

Davey Richards vs. Kenny King: ****¾ *
_You take away the botched finish and I really though these guys worked real hard to put on a really good match; I think it was heading to being better than their big bang match; but the unfortunate finish and Davey rushing out put it just below it._

Colt Cabana vs. Delirious: *(N/A)*
_Can’t really rate this one; it was a good tribute, definitely not a wrestling match; they danced around for a quite a few minutes then exchanged holds for about 30 seconds and then finished._

Christopher Daniels vs. El Generico: ****¾ - *****
_These guys just gel so well, it’s not as good as their BITW match; but these guys still put on a hell of a match and another really strong finishing sequence._

Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe: ****½ *
_Good defense for WGTT, nothing too bad with this match; but nothing overall great like they could do. The Briscoes back as heels really helps this match though._

Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero:* ****¼-****½ *
_A war, a battle; another epic title match for Eddie Edwards. Go out of your way to see this one; these guys just pour it all in to this; the last 15 minutes or so are just incredible._

Overall: *9/10*
_Hell of a show; strong wrestling throughout and capped with a world title match that needs to be seen; and should be very high on the MOTY lists. Also it’s the first time in a while I’ve been impressed with what they’ve done on the undercard. Claudio/O’Reily and the Double Danger are really just fun matches._​


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Revolution: Canada*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/4

Mike Bennett vs. Steve Corino - **1/2
_This got a bunch of time, but I just think it failed to deliver anything all that different from their first match. Still a fun watch though._

*Double Danger Scramble*
Adam Cole vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Rhett Titus vs. Michael Elgin vs. Andy "Right Leg" Ridge vs. Grizzly Redwood - ***1/4
_If you like spotfests, you'll adore this. Tons of fun with some crazy spots that come out of nowhere, including a top rope Canadian Destroyer. Yeah, you're reading that right. Elgin is still a beast._

Davey Richards vs. Kenny King - ***1/2
_Idk where to really start with this. It was definitely a good match, but Davey seemed disinterested. At one point someone yelled something in the crowd and Davey actually just left the ring and left whatever was gonna happen to walk out and high five the guy or something. Kinda hurt the flow of the match and didn't seem Davey-like at all. Kenny on the other hand had a good showing but I still think so many things he does looks dangerous, to himself and to his opponent. A lengthy matchup going over 20 minutes, a semi-botched finish, and not as good as their Big Bang match, but still worth a watch._

*In Memory of Sweet 'n' Sour Larry Sweeney*
Colt Cabana vs. Delirious - N/A
_MVP of the match: Todd Sinclair_

Christopher Daniels vs. El Generico - ***1/4
_Another good match, but another one between opponents that have had better. Daniels wasn't as entertaining as their BITW match and there wasn't the drama going down the stretch since it was non title. But it was really fun towards the end and I enjoyed all the run-ins. Does anyone else just love Martini's selling? It's hilarious._

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team(c) vs. The Briscoes - ***1/4
_Fairly slow start and a slower pace throughout, but I liked the last few minutes. The finish was kinda predictable, and while it does continue the Briscoes/ANX feud, it doesn't make WGTT look strong at all. They haven't really looked that strong in much of anything from this year besides the two KOW matches. They need new finishers too. Solid match, but nothing great. 9AS match was probably a little better._

*ROH World Championship*
Eddie Edwards(c) vs. Chris Hero - ****1/4
_This just had a really special feel from the start. Hero came out to his old "Chris is Awesome" theme wearing the Sweeney colors and it was great. He seemed really confident from the beginning and Eddie played the underdog role really well. Tossing Hagadorn and Del Ray from ringside I thought was a great move, gave it more of a big match feel with no one hangin around. Hero's armwork was awesome, so many different variations of moves and most of it looked legitly painful. Eddie sold it pretty well down the stretch, especially wheh had the achilles lock locked in and he couldn't clutch it fully because of the injured arm. Ring of Honor has had several surprise table spots this year, and there was another one here and it was the best out of all of them. So unexpected and awesome looking. All the strikes looked and sounded great throughout the entire match, and some of the final ones where they kept yelling "fuck you!" and "bitch!" back and forths at each other were cool as shit. The only, and I mean only, problem I had was that it was a bit overbooked and a little overkill down at the end. It certainly wasn't Davey/Hero level but there were a few times where Hero really should've won the match. Besides that though, this is an absolute war from bell to bell with some great wrestling, awesome strikes, and some drama towards the end. Eddie's workrate is top notch this year, I don't care what anyone says. Kinda makes me sad his reign is already over..._

*Overall: 8/10*
_Clearly all you have to do is look at the ratings to see this is a really good show. I'm gonna be a little picky though because there wasn't any other great match to go along with Eddie/Hero. Lot of other good ones, but no standouts. And most of them have been better at other shows. Get around that though and you have a really fun (and long) show that I'm sure everyone will enjoy watching._​


----------



## Mark.

Obviously not as funny as the Briscoes gay sex video, but this is meant to be more like a series of highlights of their promos this year.


----------



## topper1

Wow Cabana in another dud of a match that doesn't even get ratings what a shocker.


----------



## Mark.

topper1 said:


> Wow Cabana in another dud of a match that doesn't even get ratings what a shocker.


I wouldn't call a hilarious match in tribute to Larry Sweeney a dud.


----------



## topper1

Mark. said:


> I wouldn't call a hilarious match in tribute to Larry Sweeney a dud.


Anything with Delirious and Cabana from the last 5 years or so is a dud. Thank god Delirious can book a little better then he wrestles.


----------



## FITZ

topper1 said:


> Wow Cabana in another dud of a match that doesn't even get ratings what a shocker.


Wow another post from you about how you hate Colt Cabana, what a shocker.


----------



## topper1

TaylorFitz said:


> Wow another post from you about how you hate Colt Cabana, what a shocker.


I wont lie im just doing it for a gimmick now but at least it's a truthful gimmick


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

There's no shame in admitting if Scotty Goldman has conned you, he's a notorious carny and Gold Bond Mafia piece of shit. No need to bash his mediocre in-ring work over and over again unless it's really annoying that much. If so, then carry on.


----------



## topper1

SuperDuperSonic said:


> There's no shame in admitting if Scotty Goldman has conned you, he's a notorious carny and Gold Bond Mafia piece of shit. No need to bash his mediocre in-ring work over and over again unless it's really annoying that much. If so, then carry on.


What drives me crazy is the foolish fans who get excited for this clown and say non sense like he should be the ROH champ and such luckly don't seem to be to bad here but it's amazing how bad it is on other sites.


----------



## smitlick

*SMV - Best On The Indies - Notorious Scumbag - The Devon Moore Story*

Interview with Moore was pretty good. Goes into the Mike Levy stuff in IWA-MS as well as some other interesting stories. 

*1. Chikara - Tag World Grand Prix 2006 Night 2*
Devon Moore & Drew Blood vs The Northstar Express
**3/4

*2. PWU - Jam Session #10*
Devon Moore vs Azrieal
**3/4

*3. PWU - Crazy 8 - Crazy 8 Match*
Devon Moore vs Detox
***

*4. PWU - Hot Streak*
Devon Moore vs Trent Acid
**1/2

*5. PWU - 22/7/06*
Devon Moore vs 2 Cold Scorpio
**1/4

*6. IWA-MS - April Bloodshowers 2007*
Devon Moore vs Ricochet
**3/4

*7. IWA-MS - 2007 Double Death Tag Team Tournament - Barbed Wire Ropes & TLC Match*
Devon Moore & Joker vs CJ Otis & OMG
***

*8. IWA-MS - 2007 Double Death Tag Team Tournament - Fans Bring The Weapons*
Devon Moore & Joker vs The Bloody Brothers
***

*9. IWA-MS - King of the Death Matches 2008 Night 2 - Pyramids of Pain*
Devon Moore vs Nick Gage vs Dustin Lee
**1/2

*10. IWA-MS - King of the Death Matches 2008 Night 2 - 200 Light Tube, No Rope Barbed Wire, Scaffold Match*
Devon Moore vs Danny Havoc
**3/4

*11. IWA-MS - Cold Wave*
Devon Moore vs Tyler Black
***1/4

*12. wXw - Saturday Wrestling 4 - Thumbtack Kickpads & Lighttube Bundles Match*
Devon Moore vs Danny Havoc
*3/4
Not sure why this would make a best of. Really short and sloppy.

*13. CZW - Best of the Best 9*
Devon Moore vs Pinkie Sanchez
**

*14. CZW - Starting Point*
Devon Moore vs Rich Swann
*1/2

*15. CZW - Down With The Sickness 4-Ever 2009*
Devon Moore vs B-Boy vs Scotty Vortekz
***

*16. CZW - Severed Ties*
Devon Moore vs Egotistico Fantastico
**1/4

*17. IWA-EC - Masters of Pain 2009 - Scaffolds & Tables Match*
Devon Moore vs Yuko Miyamoto
***

*18. CZW - Dragon Night*
Devon Moore & Drew Blood vs Adam Cole & Tyler Veritas
**1/2

*19. IWA-MS - King of the Death Matches 2010 Night 2 - No Rope Barbed Wire Fans Bring The Weapons*
Devon Moore vs JC Bailey
**3/4

*20. CZW - Home Sweet Home - Loser Leaves Town*
Devon Moore vs Drew Blood
**3/4

*21. CZW - T.O.D. vs Gorefest*
Devon Moore vs Jon Moxley
**1/4

*22. CZW - Twelve*
Devon Moore vs Drake Younger
**1/2

Maybe its who he was working against but Devon seems to have gotten worse.​


----------



## seabs

topper1 said:


> I wont lie im just doing it for a gimmick now but at least it's a truthful gimmick


*Quit the gimmick posting now then.*


----------



## FITZ

ROH: Manhattan Mayhem IV


*Michael Elgin and Mike Mondo w/Truth Martini vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly *

This was the perfect opener. Elgin looked like a total monster and I was actually impressed with Mondo. I was glad that he actually botched something because you knew that the crowd really wanted to jump all over him for messing something up. Cole and O'Reilly were awesome as always. I liked how different it was when they were in the ring with Mondo when compared to Elgin. It was liked they were trying to survive with Elgin but had no fear of Mondo. Awesome match, Cole and O'Reilly are quickly becoming one of my favorite teams out there. 
****1/2 *


*Tommaso Ciampa w/The Embassy vs. Grizzly Redwood*

From a booking standpoint this was terrible. Redwood looked way too strong and Cimpa looked weak. The match wasn't too bad though and the crowd really seemed to be into it at times. Nothing incredible but I actually thought it was a decent little match, my biggest complaint is that they booked it all wrong. 
****


*Mike Bennet w/Brutal Bob Evans vs. Steve Corino*

Less than 3 months prior to this Corino was evil and working with Steen, in this match he couldn't have been a bigger babyface. The way he transformed his character has been incredible. Green Lantern Fan even forgave him! His one man "Let's go Steve!" chant was hilarious. What works so well with Corino's turn is that he has altered his in ring style. It's like he needs to fans to cheer for him to prevent him from reverting to his old self. He gives this desperate, "Please like me." look every time he tried to get the fans to support. Bennet played the role as the cocky heel well enough too. One of the few matches from him that I didn't hate. Much better than his match with Daniels from the night before. 
**** *


*The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express*

I loved the double turn. Perfect place to do it as well as the Briscoes had been getting heat ever since they did a run in on the KOW/MCMG match. I liked how they went about it as well, the Briscoes just came across as really aggressive. Jay saying, "Oh shit!" a bunch of times after he busted Titus open was pretty badass. The way that they went about getting ANX over as faces was the perfecr idea. Titus is much less likable so they let the Briscoes bust him open and beat the shit out of him. King got a strong reaction once Titus made the hot tag. The ending was really cool too, good idea having Titus get the pin as well. 
****1/2 *


*El Generico vs. TJ Perkins
*
Short but fun. Good back and forth match with a fast pace. They also did a bunch of cool moves. Nothing more to it though.
*****


*The Kings of Wrestling w/Shane Hagadorn and Sara Del Rey vs. LAX
*
Hernandez and Claudio in the ring at the same time was awesome. Homicide was the best that I've seen him in a while and Hero was his usual self. Good pacing during the match as well, it didn't last long but they never slowed down. It was a awesome to see in person and almost as great on DVD.
******


_Pure Rules:_
*Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels*

I really wish they hadn't fucked up the finish. Things were going so well for the first 24 minutes of the match and it sucks that the only thing that went wrong was the very last move Davey went to hit. I still loved what they did in the ring though. Daniels hinting at a heel turn by making Davey waste a rope break early on and almost refusing the shake hands after were both really clever. The technical stuff these guys were able to do was really impressive and it was made even better by the Pure rules, especially when the ropes couldn't break a hold for either man near the end of the match. They also hit each other really hard a bunch of times, which is almost always a plus. I really wish they hadn't botched the end of the match though. Granted the finish they called on the fly was pretty clever with Daniels celebrating right after and getting caught with a roll up, which enraged Daniels, but they should have done something for another minute or two to put some space between the crowd killing botch and the end of the match. Still a great match though. 
*****1/4*


_ROH World Championship Match:_
*Roderick Strong(c) vs. Eddie Edwards *

I spotted someone in the crowd in the official "completely marking out" pose with both hands on his head and an excited look on his face. This was fought like a heavyweight battle and I think they were really trying to emulate some of the "epic battles" that we've seen in Japan. While it wasn't quite on that level I still thought the match incredible. It was hard hitting, Strong's chest was bleeding in the opening minutes, they wrestled at a more deliberate pace, and the crowd was awesome. It didn't come across quite as good on DVD as it did in person but I was expecting that. Being at the show live was one of my favorite moments at any wrestling show. The reaction to Eddie winning the title was just a great ROH moment, there fans jumping up and down, high fiving strangers, it was such an awesome moment. Eddie's reaction to it all was even better. It just seemed like everyone in the building was in disbelief. I was also totally fooled by two of the near falls that Strong had in the closing minutes, so bonus points for that. 
*****1/4 *​

This is one of the best ROH shows this year and the double shot that ROH did might be better than the Center Stage Shows, which is really saying something.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I've just put two DVDs on eBay. 10% of all proceeds goes to a mental health charity, in aid of Eric Bischoff.
> 
> ROH 'Final Battle 2007'
> Kayfabe Commentaries 'Guest Booker with Sheepherder Luke'
> 
> If any overseas people are interested, just contact me via PM, on here or eBay, and I'll come up with a postage price for you.


One day left on these. One is at £4.20, the other is at £0.55.


----------



## Certified G

Just watched Amazing Red/AJ Styles vs The Briscoes from Epic Encounter (2003) pretty awesome match, I have the whole dvd but only had time to watch one match. Looking forward to London vs Danielson.


----------



## FITZ

London/Danielson is incredible. Paul London was as good as I've ever seen him in the ring. I said in my review that in this match he was better than Danielson, who was fucking awesome any way. I would be shocked if you didn't love it. Just don't expect a spotfest.


----------



## topper1

I wouldn't say London was any better in EE. Wouldn't really favor either in the match Dragon brought the fresh offense to keep it interesting for 40 mins and London sold like a champ. Both men brought there A game and ended up having one of the best matches in the 1st few years of ROH.


----------



## Corey

So I'm just lookin through some indy sites, and I happen to stumble upon this:



> *Northeast Wrestling's Autumn Ambush
> *Saturday, October 1st - 7:30pm
> Mid Hudson Civic Center
> Poughkeepsie, NY
> *Already signed:*
> 
> 
> Mickie James
> *David "Fit" Finlay vs. "Diehard" Eddie Edwards*
> Jerry "The King" Lawler
> Tommy Dreamer
> NEW Champion Matt Taven
> Hale Collins


Pretty god damn awesome. Hope Eddie won't have to pull out of it because of ROH or somethin.


----------



## topper1

Anyone else have a hard time getting exciting for the smaller shows? I just cant get excited for something like Finlay vs Eddie because it seems like the wrestlers half ass it unless it's one of the bigger indy companys.


----------



## KingCrash

Just depends on the wrestlers. Eddie probably will considering who he's wrestling. 


*AIW - Hell On Earth 6*


The Duke vs. AERO - **

*AIW Women’s Title*
Angeldust vs. Mena Libra - *

Tim Donst vs. Samuray Del Sol - **3/4

Blackballed (Josh Emanuel & Lamont Williams) vs. Irish Airborne (Dave & Jake Crist) - ***

*Loser Leaves AIW*
Eric Ryan vs. Bobby Beverly - ***

Gregory Iron & Masada vs. Hobo Joe & Justin Lee - ***

*Intense Division Title*
Shiima Xion vs. Marion Fontaine - **

The Olsen Twins (Colin & Jimmy Olsen) vs. A Call 2 Arms (Trik Davis & Shane Hollister) - ***

*Casket Match*
Tommy Mercer vs. Sterling James Keenan - *1/2

*Absolute Title*
Johnny Gargano vs. Façade - ***1/4

*Bonus Match*
Da Latin Crime Syndicate vs. Lights Out (Ben Fruith & Korey Winters) - *1/2



*AIW - The Nightmare Before X-Mas 4*


Mr. RBI & The Kombat Kid vs. Lights Out - *

Justin Lee VS. Nick Ando vs. Maximo Suave - *

Da Latin Crime Syndicate vs. Blackballed - DUD

The Duke vs. Dalton Castle - **

*AIW Women’s Title*
Angeldust vs. Portia Perez - *1/2

*Tommy Mercer Gauntlet*
vs. “New Jack” Verville - N/A
vs. Samoa Lou - N/A
vs. Johnny Gargano - **1/4

Gregory Iron vs. Matt Cross - **3/4

Tim Donst vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **3/4

*AIW Tag Team Titles*
Aeroform (Louis Lyndon/Flip Kendrick) vs. The Olsen Twins vs. Irish Airborne - ***1/2

*Absolute Title - Ladder Match*
Johnny Gargano vs. Shiima Xion vs. Façade - ***1/4

​


----------



## smitlick

*Best on the Indies - Stories From The Street - Jon Moxley*

lmao at the end of the interview, the interviewer asks him for any last words like dont download this or I'll come get you. Moxley then tells him that he would download it.

*1. IPW - Insane Intentions 08*
Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger
**3/4

*2. HWA - World War III - Steel Cage*
Jon Moxley vs Jake Crist
***1/4

*3. CZW - Blood Pressure: Rising*
Jon Moxley vs Brain Damage
**

*4. CZW - Starting Point*
Jon Moxley vs Scotty Vortekz
**1/4

*5. IWA-MS - Battle of the Future Stars 2*
Jon Moxley vs Ricochet
**3/4

*6. wXw - 18+ Underground: Chapter 2 - No Rope Barbed Wire*
Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger
**1/4

*7. CZW - 11th Anniversary Show*
Jon Moxley vs B-Boy
**1/4

*8. HWA - Cold War*
Jon Moxley vs Davey Richards
***

*9. wXw - 16 Carat Gold 2010 Day 1*
Jon Moxley & Sami Callihan vs Up In Smoke
***

*10. CZW - Walking on Pins & Needles*
Jon Moxley vs Nick Gage
**

*11. CZW - Swinging For The Fences*
Jon Moxley vs Sami Callihan
**3/4

*12. IPW - Reign of the Insane*
Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Jacobs
***

*13. CZW - It's Always Bloody In Philadelphia*
Jon Moxley vs Robert Anthony
***​


----------



## SHIRLEY

45mins left on...

Kayfabe Commentaries 'Guest Booker with Sheepherder Luke'

Still only at £1.31. I'd buy it myself, if I hadn't already seen it.


----------



## FITZ

PWG DDT4 2011 


_DDT4 Opening Round Match:_
*The Young Bucks vs. Brandon Gatson and Willie Mack*

Gatson is so much more watchable when he's in a tag team. The guy is so bland in a singles match but he wasn't nearly as bad when he was teaming with Willie Mack. The Bucks isolating Gatson until he made the hot tag really got the crowd into the match and the ending was a lot of fun. Despite being huge underdogs Mack and Gatson did a great job of getting the crowd to believe that they might pull off the big win. Good match. Granted it was still just a spotfest but it was a really good spotfest.
****1/4*

_
DDT Opening Round Match:_
*The Rockness Monsters vs. The American Wolves*

Yuma and Goodtime got the shit kicked out of them. They played such great underdogs though and had the crowd cheering them on despite facing a debuting Eddie Edwards and a super over Davey Richards. I was surprised how long this lasted as well. The way things started it seemed like this was going to be a quick match but this actually got a good amount of time. Awesome stuff. 
****3/4 *


_DDT4 Opening Round Match:_
*The Cutler Brothers vs. The Kings of Wrestling *

Where did this mean streak in Claudio come from? I've seen him heel it up before and I've seen a mean streak in Hero but I've never seen Claudio seem so angry with his opponents than in this match. That's the best part of the match really, the fact that both teams seemed to genuinely not like each other. A little lackluster though.
***3/4*


_DDT 4 Opening Round Match:_
*Kevin Steen and Akira Tozawa vs. The Briscoes 
*
This was awesome and basically defines everything that PWG is about. A lot of spots and stiffness and hilarious at times. It's impossible not to just love Tozawa. I know it's a first round match but I still wanted to see this last a little longer. 
****1/2 *


_DDT 4 Semi-Final Match:_
*The American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks*

This was so much fun. I love the Bucks as heels, they're constant taunting early on and their general asshole behavior was hilarious. They really made me want to see the Wolves kill them. Best match of the night so far. I also loved that the Bucks got lucky again in order to get the win.
******


_DDT4 Semi-Final Match:_
*The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Nightmare Violence Connection (or The Kings of Sexual Intercourse)*

Hero and Tozawa in the ring together makes for something special. There were times when they were in the ring together that it was like watching their BOLA match all over. It looks like PWG had actually been building up a feud between them. The whole match was a blast and I couldn't have hoped for more. 
*****1/4 *


_Joey Ryan Invatational Gauntlet:_
*Brian Cage-Taylor vs. Ryan Taylor vs. "Pretty" Peter Avalon vs. Candice LaRae
*
This was basically a match between the Fighting Taylor Boys with Avalon getting involved for a little. It was hard hitting but there was literally no selling. I got pretty annoyed when Ryan Taylor hit 3 of these devastating arm drag slams (for lack of a better term) on Avalon and he was up a second later banging on the mat with the arm that just got worked on like nothing was wrong. Watching the Taylors hit each other really hard was fun enough though...
***1/4 *

_
Number One Contenders Match:_
*Joey Ryan vs. Candice LaRae*

I don't see how anyone can say this wasn't a great match. The crowd was red hot, the match told a great story, and both Candice and Joey played their characters perfectly. Joey Ryan was the perfect scumbag in this, he treated Candice like a joke and it almost cost him his title match. Candice was fantastic as underdog as well. She was a babyface that you were pulling for and actually felt bad for when Joey Ryan was in control of the match. The only thing that I really thought this was lacking was Candice really making it look like she was going to pull out a win. She scared Joey Ryan a few times but never really had the crowd believing she could win, which I have to admit would have been really hard to do. This was still pretty fantastic, never expected it to be this good. 
****1/2 *


_DDT4 2011 Finals:_
*The Nightmare Violence Connection vs. The Young Bucks* 

Another great match and it's always a plus when the last match of a tournament is the best one of the tournament. The brawl around ringside early on was a good change of pace and I thought it was a good idea to have Tozawa take a DDT and be carried out leaving Steen alone in the ring. After not seeing Steen wrestle as a face in quite some time it was refreshing to see him play one so well. He sold his leg well and took the beating from the Bucks like a champion. Tozawa coming back into the match to try and save the day was crazy as well. I also loved the ending, the Bucks kicked some ass and didn't need to get a lucky pinfall to win. 
*****1/4 *


​Overall, this is a must see show. Just look at how many good or great matches are on this show.


----------



## Sephiroth

GOD DAMN'T THAT WAS AMAZING! Anyone else watch Raw? Thought OWer buddies would appreciate the references to old CM Punk promos more than the lame WWE section.


----------



## FITZ

I thought that was better than his promo 2 weeks ago. That whole segment was perfect.


----------



## McQueen

That was such an awesome promo.

If ROH is smart they should be putting all of their shows with Punk back into production.


----------



## Sephiroth

If ROH was smart, they'd release a DVD called "CM Punk: The Best of Pipebombs (Promos)" and a CM Punk/SCS ice cream bar.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Amongst all the marking, let's not forget to be happy for CM Punk. No-one deserves it more.

Look how far he's come...


----------



## Sephiroth

CM Punk doesn't do flippy shit.


----------



## Sephiroth

Dropping knowledge bombs on the uninformed...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/561082-his-hands-its-pipebomb.html


----------



## will94

Is that Sinn Bodee with Punk in that vid?


----------



## antoniomare007

Man I really hope Punk wants to stay in WWE. I know Vince is not stupid enough to let him leave, specially after Punker's last 2 perfomances, but I have no idea if Punk is actually willing to stay with company. Just keep giving the guy a mic, and a the main feud/angle and PPV buys will go up.

The last part with the Boston sports team and Cena analogy was so fucking spot on it's amazing. I wonder if Bill Simmons will write something about it, lol.


----------



## KingCrash

I think Punk will stay but take a vacation, can't see him just showing up next week after the two fantastic promos he cut for MITB. First non-Wrestlemania or Royal Rumble WWE ppv my grandfather's & I are going to actually pay for in a long while.


----------



## peep4life

yeah im broke, and im still ordering the ppv, thats how great Punk is


----------



## smitlick

HWA - Road To Destiny on Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170667161001


----------



## Bubz

Punk is too awesome right now.


----------



## KingKicks

Punk managed to cause a Colt Cabana chant on RAW. Fucking incredible.


----------



## Bubz

The Colt Cabana chant was epic lol, I couldn't believe what i was hearing. Colt has gotta be loving this.


----------



## lewieG

That whole segment felt surreal, just like that promo 2 weeks ago. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Benjo™ said:


> Punk managed to cause a Colt Cabana chant on RAW. Fucking incredible.


As I just said, in another thread, I'm hoping that Punk locks Cena in the Billy Goat's Curse and the crowd recognises it.


----------



## Bubz

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> As I just said, in another thread, I'm hoping that Punk locks Cena in the Billy Goat's Curse and the crowd recognises it.


That would be awesome! It could be possible with it being in Chicago and all.

I have no clue what is going to happen on Sunday, this is the best thing to happen in WWE for literally AGES, and our very own CM Punk is at the centre of it. I am actually excited about a WWE PPV for the first time in years, it just proves how awesome Punk is.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Pretty sure Punk will be back down the line, but I'm inclined to believe he'll take some time off (as was strongly hinted when news first broke about his contract)

Though Cena appears to be suffering from numerous injuries which is why I can still see him being 'fired' and taking time off to ensure he makes mania at 100%. HHH v Punk at Summerslam would be great.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I want HHH vs. Rey instead.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Ideally I would have had that at Mania but I'd imagine they'll do Rey v Sin Cara instead.

Screw it, Taker v Punk and HHH v Rey.


----------



## Concrete

As long as CM Punk stays on my television I will be happy. Punk can't do wrong right now and WWE has to recognize it. I can't remember the last time the WWE got this much coverage outside of Wrestlemania. I was watching the Herd one day and the first thing I hear is how awesome CM Punk's promo was 2 weeks ago. That's special. And he just mentions WWE ice cream and it begins to trend on twitter. I have no idea what they will do with CM Punk but I am excited like everyone else.


----------



## FITZ

At this point I don't care if Punk goes or stays. Unless he just stops wrestling, which I doubt will happen, he will back in ROH. If he stays I think WWE will finally use him to his full potential. So either way I win as I'll still get to see him. 

Oh and I've been watching some NWA Hollywood online and it's odd. They try to keep things really old school. If I didn't know who the wrestlers were I would swear I was watching a much older show. It's decent enough though, the main events usually are pretty good.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Global Gauntlet Night 1*

1. The Osirian Portal vs Atsushi Ohashi & Shinya Ishikawa
***

2. Yuji Okabayashi vs Ultimo Breakfast
**1/4

3. Jaki Numazawa vs UltraMantis Black
***

4. Katsumasa Inoue vs Hallowicked
**3/4

5. Crossbones, Ryan Eagles & Madison Eagles vs The Colony & Jessie McKay
**1/2

6. Brodie Lee vs Daisuke Sekimoto
***1/4

7. Ryuji Ito vs Mike Quackenbush
***1/4

8. Vin Gerard & Colin Delaney vs Jimmy Olsen & Lince Dorado
***1/2​


----------



## Corey

Brodie/Sekimoto sounds balls awesome.


----------



## smitlick

should and could have been better/longer. Still really fun and a really fun show. Really looking forward to Night 2.


----------



## topper1

So much for PWG getting the all star weekends out fast -_-


----------



## KingCrash

Think they're supposed to come out this or next week, at least according to Highspots.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Global Gauntlet Night 2*

1. STIGMA & Colin Delaney vs The Sea Donsters
**1/2

2. Icarus vs Lince Dorado
**3/4

3. Incoherence vs The Order of the Neo-Solar Temple
**3/4

4. Jimmy Olsen vs Vin Gerard
***

*5. Campeonatos de Parejas*
The Super Smash Brothers vs The Osirian Portal
***1/2

*6. Global Gauntlet*
Gran Akuma, Fire Ant, Soldier Ant, Worker Ant, Eddie Kingston, Mike Quackenbush & Claudio Castagnoli vs Jaki Numazawa, Atsushi Ohashi, Katsumasa Inoue, Shinya Ishikawa, Ryuji Ito, Yuji Okabayashi & Daisuke Sekimoto
****​


----------



## Even Flow

I'm getting really annoyed with PWG. I sent them an email 1 week ago saying that I hadn't received my order (which I ordered early last month) and they haven't replied back yet.


----------



## smitlick

X-Static said:


> I'm getting really annoyed with PWG. I sent them an email 1 week ago saying that I hadn't received my order (which I ordered early last month) and they haven't replied back yet.


I don't know if he still sends them out but im sure awhile back it was just Super Dragon sending out orders and that the order times could legit take forever... I've only ever ordered off of their site once and i still owe them $5 because they fucked up there postage calculator in the paypal. In short i wouldn't order from them.


----------



## Lost10

X-Static said:


> I'm getting really annoyed with PWG. I sent them an email 1 week ago saying that I hadn't received my order (which I ordered early last month) and they haven't replied back yet.


I had this problem a while back. They didn't reply to the original email so I sent a warning via Paypal. They replied apologizing and then they sent the order with BOLA 2010 free of charge.


----------



## Even Flow

smitlick said:


> I don't know if he still sends them out but im sure awhile back it was just Super Dragon sending out orders and that the order times could legit take forever... I've only ever ordered off of their site once and i still owe them $5 because they fucked up there postage calculator in the paypal. In short i wouldn't order from them.


Before my current order i've only ordered from PWG once. And that was last year when they were having the last big offer they had (I think it was 5 DVD's for 50$ or something). And they came within a few weeks. I used to order PWG DVD's from Highspots, but I always get charged tax so I stopped ordering from them. 

Plus it's the first time that i've ordered DVD's from a company and they've yet to arrive.


----------



## seabs

*Pro Wrestling NOAH UK European Navigation 2011 Night 1*

*Kotaro Suzuki vs Ricky Marvin*
_***1/2+_

*Taiji Ishimori vs Satoshi Kajiwara*
_***_

*Kings Of Wrestling vs Takeshi Morishima & Atsushi Aoki*
_***1/4_

*Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Zack Sabre Jr.*
_***3/4_

*KENTA & Bobby Fish vs Go Shiozaki & Shuhei Taniguchi*
_***_

*Takashi Sugiura vs Dave Mastiff*
_****+_

*Pro Wrestling NOAH UK European Navigation 2011 Night 2*

*Johnny Storm vs Ricky Marvin*
_***1/2_

*James Mason vs Bobby Fish*
_**1/2_

*Atsushi Aoki vs Satoshi Kajiwara*
_**1/2_

*Kings Of Wrestling vs Takeshi Morishima & Shuhei Taniguchi*
_****1/2_

*Go Shiozaki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima*
_****1/2_

*KENTA vs Zack Sabre Jr.*
_****1/4_

*Takashi Sugiura vs Kotaro Suzuki - GHC Heavyweight Championship*
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Why oh why cant all NOAH shows be as enjoyable as these 2 nights. Fuck me these shows were so much FUN too watch. Not a single below average match and there's 2 legit MOTYC's on Night 2. It was really refreshing to see the british guys all put in great performances too, especially Sabre and Mastiff. Night 2 is the best show of the year to date for me and one of my favourite all round shows ever. Major props to A-Merch for the production on these 2 DVDs too. Took less than 2 months to get both shows out and the production is first class. DVD covers look amazing, menus are terrific and the camera work and video quality are great. Really puts the production from US Indies to shame._​


----------



## Manu_Styles

I have high expectation with KENTA vs Zack Sabre Jr. & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Zack Sabre Jr. watching your review i have more lol. I made an orden with these 2 shows and AIW TPI show too.


----------



## Platt

I will never ever order directly from DGUSA there service is pathetic. I am still waiting for the last 3 DVDs released to arrive. I emailed them asking when they were sent and they said they didn't get sent till the 5th, considering I had pre-ordered them the first day available and that they first started sending them out to people on the 28th of last month that's just terrible service.


----------



## SHIRLEY

E-commerce is something that all of these promotions suck at. I'm sure ROH have lost a ton of money over the years due to shitty service.


----------



## Manu_Styles

I use to order with ROH and is always perfect, they send DVDs from the US to Spain in 2 weeks.


----------



## jawbreaker

smitlick said:


> I don't know if he still sends them out but im sure awhile back it was just Super Dragon sending out orders and that the order times could legit take forever... I've only ever ordered off of their site once and i still owe them $5 because they fucked up there postage calculator in the paypal. In short i wouldn't order from them.


I'm now picturing a huge warehouse full of DVDs and t-shirts where the only worker is Super Dragon in full wrestling attire walking around like he's about to kick someone's ass.

In reality it's probably more like someone's basement with some cardboard boxes full of DVDs with Johnny Goodtime playing NES in the back corner.


----------



## Emperor DC

That's the one thing, PWG might have a lot of shoq quality, but it's not the best behind the scenes. The website can sometimes be way behind, shows are announced at late notice, or are not frequent enough at times, and the shipping of merch, whatever it may be, sucks.


----------



## Manu_Styles

"Super Dragon in full wrestling attire walking around like he's about to kick someone's ass."

I laughing a lot imaging that lol


----------



## KingKicks

Those NOAH shows look awesome. Makes me we wish I'd had the money to attend the first night.

*ROH HATE: Chapter II*

The Bravado Brothers vs. The House of Truth ****

Grizzly Redwood vs. Erick Stevens **¼*

Necro Butcher vs. Rasche Brown *N/A*

*Pick 6 Series*
Roderick Strong vs. Colt Cabana **½*

The American Wolves vs. Generation Me ****½*

Tyler Black, Jerry Lynn and Delirious vs. Austin Aries, Rhett Titus and Kenny King ****

Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ****½*

Jay and Mark Briscoe and Amazing Kong vs. The Kings of Wrestling and Sara Del Rey ****¼-***½*​
_
The opener was actually pretty enjoyable. Such ashame that the original HoT retired as I could have seen them as tag champions at some point
The first half of Wolves/Bucks felt a little meh to me but the last 10 minutes were pretty damn good, though it's probably the weakest match I've seen between the two teams (the first HDNet match is still my favourite and I still need to see the PWG match)
Steen/Generico was pretty enjoyable as well. Felt like more of a brawl then the DBD match (which makes sense)
Like Wolves/Bucks, the main event took a good while for me to get into. However the last 5 minutes were a lot of fun
 Overall an okay show with the three matches I was expecting to deliver, doing just that with Wolves/Bucks being the only match I would consider a disappointment
_


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> I will never ever order directly from DGUSA there service is pathetic. I am still waiting for the last 3 DVDs released to arrive. I emailed them asking when they were sent and they said they didn't get sent till the 5th, considering I had pre-ordered them the first day available and that they first started sending them out to people on the 28th of last month that's just terrible service.


Surprisingly i've never had problems ordering from them. But then again i've never ordered any of the pre-orders before.

I've just filed a dispute with paypal stating that I haven't received my DVD's. Hopefully now i'll get a response from PWG.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Paypal won't do shit. Give them a chance to respond with their bullshit, then contact your bank. Filing something with the BBB is a good idea too.


----------



## Platt

X-Static said:


> Surprisingly i've never had problems ordering from them. But then again i've never ordered any of the pre-orders before.
> 
> I've just filed a dispute with paypal stating that I haven't received my DVD's. Hopefully now i'll get a response from PWG.


I haven't had any problems before but this was enough to put me off. Bad enough putting shows on pre-order a month in advance but taking another week after that to ship is too much. Plus the fact that these are shows from 5 months ago is just pathetic. Will just get them via Highspots from now on if I bother at all.


----------



## FITZ

I usually just order from ROH or Highspots. I've never had a single problem with Highspots on anything and I've ordered from them a bunch of times. I had one issue with ROH but I made it worse by not looking at the email they sent me telling me that for whatever reason they only got my money and not which DVDs I wanted.


----------



## smitlick

I've only ever had one problem with ROH and they sorted it out quickly. I had ordered like 14 DVDs during a Big Ten Sale and they had forgotten one but quickly sent it out anyway. 

Also this came with my last ROH order


----------



## TelkEvolon

I get my PWG from Highspots.


----------



## Concrete

I had an issue with Highspots website one time because the order just wouldn't go through. Everytime I clicked to checkout it cleared my cart. I eventually called and they got the problem sorted out in about 10 minutes. I've never had a problem with shipping from Highspots or ROH.


----------



## TelkEvolon

I ordered from PWG once, it took about two months and was the only time I got an order in which the cases and all been smashed.


----------



## Even Flow

Got an email last night from PWG saying sorry & that the email I sent them somehow ended up in their junk folder. Anyways they said they would re-ship my order. So hopefully this one will arrive.


----------



## Concrete

I would just like to say that the First Round of the 2011 TPI was very good. If you haven't seen AIW before I think it would be a great way to get into the product.It had a good mix of familiar names and great AIW talent. Guys like Sonjay Dutt and Paul London came to work and it showed, both putting on good matches. I think the show stealer of this show was Tim Donst. Everytime I watch him he just impresses the heck out of me.He is the F'n Man. Though Tozawa vs Gargano is not the amazing match some would expect but it was still good. It wasn't there to steal the show it was just there to act as a nice compliment to the TPI. For $15 you can head over to SMV and get it.


----------



## Platt

BEAT THE HEAT SALE: 2002-2010 DVD’S ONLY $10 EACH!!!

“Beat The Heat” this weekend with Ring of Honor Wrestling!

For a limited time all ROH DVD’s from 2002 – 2009, and select titles from 2010, will be on sale for only $10 each! Just to to the ROH Online Store and click on the “Ring of Honor DVD’s” section.

This is your chance to catch up on the rich history of ROH while supplies last, so don’t miss out on your opportunity to “Beat the Heat” with Ring of Honor! No discount codes are necessary, the prices have already been discounted in the ROH Store, so just place the DVD in your shopping cart and you’re ready to go.

This offer ends on Monday, July 18th at Noon EST and is only valid on new orders placed at www.rohstore.com. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer is valid while supplies last!!!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Mediocre sale.


----------



## Platt

Yup ever since the buyout the sales have been really poor. They've also stopped stocking WWE and TNA which sucks as well.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Salvation*

*Tag Wars 2010 Opening Round Match*
Rasche Brown and Grizzly Redwood vs. Erick Stevens and Necro Butcher **½
*
Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong ***

Tag Wars 2010 Opening Round Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The House of Truth ****

Pick 6 Series*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ****¼-***½

Tag Wars 2010 Opening Round Match*
The All Night Express vs. Jerry Lynn and Delirious **¾

Tag Wars 2010 Opening Round Match*
The American Wolves vs. Colt Cabana and El Generico ****½*

The Kings of Wrestling vs. Generation Me *****-****¼*

*ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen *****-****¼*​
_* Del Rey/Kong was pretty disappointing. The two were certainly capable of having a better match

* Strong/Aries was a nice surprise as I wasn't expecting much from the match considering the last few of Aries matches in ROH were pretty lackluster, however the match with Strong was a very enjoyable back and forth match. Oh and Aries coming out in Daizee Haze's attire in the ANX/DeliriLynn tag match was :lmao

* KOW/Bucks was AWESOME. Really enjoyed it however my only problem was the crowd. They could of quite easily been on their feet for the last few minutes considering what they were seeing

* Black/Steen was also awesome. However I wonder if the post-match stuff with Steen telling Corino they had him was meant to lead somewhere, but was obviously cut short by Black's departure

* Overall quite easily the best show from this tripleshot. The final two matches were fantastic, and there was a lot of solid - very good content underneath those in Wolves/Cabanerico, Strong/Aries and Briscoes/HoT_


----------



## SHIRLEY

Platt said:


> Yup ever since the buyout the sales have been really poor. They've also stopped stocking WWE and TNA which sucks as well.


None of the new SHIMMER DVDs have been stocked yet, either. I guess they're just stocking other companies' stuff until it sells out.


----------



## Platt

Wait what, are they on sale elsewhere? I didn't think anything past 36 had been released yet?


----------



## Even Flow

37 hasn't been released yet. Just checked the Shimmer forum.


----------



## Sephiroth

Guys, three cheers for Platt. I know he's still posting (do you plan on staying?), but he's always been a big part of how awesome OW is.


----------



## Platt

X-Static said:


> 37 hasn't been released yet. Just checked the Shimmer forum.


Didn't think it had. ROH seem to still be stocking indy stuff, they've listed new shoots and PWG since the take over just WWE and TNA that have gone.



Sephiroth said:


> Guys, three cheers for Platt. I know he's still posting (do you plan on staying?), but he's always been a big part of how awesome OW is.


I'm not going anywhere. Probably won't go much outside this section now I don't have to though lol. It's almost worth losing my power just to be able to stay out of the TNA forum.


----------



## SHIRLEY

37 should have been released a while ago but it has been held back until Sinclair decide what they're going to do, as far as I've heard.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Didn't think it had. ROH seem to still be stocking indy stuff, they've listed new shoots and PWG since the take over just WWE and TNA that have gone.


If they keep stocking new PWG DVD's like they used to, then i'll start getting them from ROH.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> 37 should have been released a while ago but it has been held back until Sinclair decide what they're going to do, as far as I've heard.


I swear Prazak said sometime in July. People keep asking on the Shimmer forum when is 37 going to be released along with 38, since Prazak said they planned on releasing both volumes at the same time. And so far, there's been no artwork preview of 38 & 37 is listed as being released soon.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

*DGUSA Bushido: Code of the Warrior*

*Bonus FRAY! featuring Silas Young, Sami Callihan, Caleb Konley, Cheech, Rip Impact, Shane Smalls & Tommaso Ciampa*
***1/4

*Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor vs Arik Cannon*
***1/4

*Homicide vs Rich Swann*
**1/4

*Austin Aries vs Masato Yoshino*
***1/2

*Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Jacobs - I Quit Match*
***3/4

*Brodie Lee & Akebono vs The Osirian Portal*
DUD (it was fun, but not much of a match persay)

*CIMA & Genki Horiguchi vs YAMATO & Akira Tozawa*
***1/2

*BxB Hulk vs SHINGO for Open the Freedom Gate Title*
****​


----------



## KingCrash

*Heart Of A Champion - The Best of Tyler Black in AIW*


*Firestorm (1/25/07)*
Tyler Black vs. Nobutaka Moribe - **1/2

*Extreme Is Dead (1/26/07)*
Tyler Black vs. Matt Cross - **

*The Oncoming Storm (4/28/07) - Intense Division Title*
Tyler Black vs. Starless vs. Shiima Xion - ***1/4

*Absolution 2 (5/20/07) - Intense Division Title*
Tyler Black vs. Starless vs. Shiima Xion - ***1/2

*Tomorrow Never Dies (9/30/07) - Intense Division Title*
Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4

*Hell On Earth 3 (10/28/07) - Intense Division Title*
Tyler Black vs. Shane Hollister - ***3/4

*The Nightmare Before X-Mas (12/16/07) - Intense Division Title*
Tyler Black vs. Josh Prohibition - **3/4

*Destroy Everything (3/21/08) - Intense Division Title*
Tyler Black vs. Johnny Gargano - ***

*Absolution 3 (5/25/08) - Intense Division Title - 30 Minute Iron Man Match*
Tyler Black vs. Johnny Gargano - ***1/2

*Die Another Day (9/21/08)*
Tyler Black vs. Mike Tolar - *1/2



*AIW - Battle Bowl 2011*

*Lethal Lottery Tag Match*
Joey the Snake & Dalton Castle vs. Izeah Bonds & Maximo Suave - *1/2
*
Lethal Lottery Tag Match*
Bobby Beverly & Gregory Iron vs. Hobo Joe & Ben Fruith - **

*Lethal Lottery Tag Match*
Chest Flexor & Shiima Xion vs. AERO & Shawn Blaze - **

*Lethal Lottery Tag Match*
The Duke & Colt Cabana vs. K.Fernadez & Corey Winters - *

*Lethal Lottery Tag Match*
Luis Diamante & The Kombat Kidd vs. Facade & Christian Faith - *

*AIW Women’s Title*
Jessicka Havok vs. Sera Feeny - *3/4

Tim Donst vs. El Generico - ***1/2

*AIW Absolute Title*
Johnny Gargano vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4

Irish Airborne vs. The Super Smash Bros - ***1/2

*Winner gets Intense Division Title at Absolution 6*
Battle Bowl Battle Royale - **

_The Lethal Lottery (random partners drawn, winning teams get to go into the Battle Bowl) quite honestly sucked but luckily the non-LL matches mostly delivered with Donst continuing his roll, Gargano/Jacobs having a good match when Ricochet couldn't show up and the always-underrated SSB and the improving Irish Airborne meeting in the best match of the show. _ 

​


----------



## smitlick

@smartmarkvideo

follow them please. There after 1000 followers by Monday and they will make there sale bigger then usual.


----------



## jawbreaker

*ROH Defy or Deny*

Mark Briscoe vs. Kyle O'Reilly
***3/4*

All-Night Express vs. Redwood/Corino
**3/4*

Adam Cole vs. Tommaso Ciampa
****1/2*

TJ Perkins vs. Chris Hero
****3/4*

Bravado Brothers vs. Taven/Reeves
*3/4**

Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin
*****

Christopher Daniels vs. Mike Bennett
***1/2*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards
****1/2*

Roderick Strong vs. Homicide vs. Jay Briscoe vs. El Generico
****3/4*

Very fun show from top to bottom. Cole/Ciampa was a throwback to an earlier time in ROH where an undercard match would blow everyone away out of nowhere. TaylorFitz said it best, they got people invested in a match they had no reason to be invested in. Hero/Perkins was a lot of fun with a good character dynamic. I can see why people thought Edwards/Elgin was good, but I can also see why they're wrong. The main had some bad points, but everything between the first and second eliminations was fantastic. Roddy was awesome here and made me wish they didn't take the belt off him the next night.​


----------



## smitlick

Just finished the Highspots Shoot with Paul London & Tracy Smothers. Tis pretty entertaining but i could've done without the appearances from Mickie Knuckles though Tracys daughter is pretty hot. Favourite part was when Paul told them to come out to cali and start a new Manson Family...


----------



## seabs

*IWC Super Indy X*

*Shiima Xion, Justin Idol, David R. Dimera, & Corey Futuristic vs. Chest Flexor, Logan Shulo, Cingsley, & Low Rider*
_**1/4_

*El Generico vs Samuray Del Sol*
_**1/2_

*Adam Cole vs Jason Gory*
_**3/4_

*Egotostico Fantastico vs Tyler Stone*
_**_

*Facade vs Ricky Reyes*
_**3/4_

*Chest Flexor vs Chuck Roberts*
_*_

*Colt Cabana vs Super Hentai*
_**1/4_

*Egotistico Fantastico vs Facade*
_***_

*El Generico vs Adam Cole*
_***3/4_

*Founding Fathers vs Kings Of Wrestling*
_**1/2_

*John McChesney vs Ray Rowe*
_**3/4_

*Super Hentai vs El Generico vs Egotistico Fantastico*
_**3/4_

*Overall:*
_Solid show but it's really easy to see the difference between the ROH guys and the guys who just work low level Indy shows in front a few hundred people on a good night. Generico vs Cole as you would expect was far and away MOTN. Great match with a super finish. Rest of the card was alright, wouldn't say there was a bad match but other than Generico vs Cole nothing was really above ok._​


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Champions’ Challenge*

*Tag Wars 2010 Block B Final Match*
Colt Cabana and El Generico vs. The All Night Express ***¾

Tag Wars 2010 Block C Final Match*
The Dark City Fight Club vs. The Bravado Brothers **¾

Tag Wars 2010 Block A Final Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Embassy *¾*

Special Challenge Match*
Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen *****¼*

Bobby Dempsey and Cedric Alexander vs. Caleb Konley and Jake Manning ***

The Kings of Wrestling Open Challenge **¾*

Steve Corino vs. Jeff Early *¼**

*Champion vs. Champion (Non Title)*
Tyler Black vs. Eddie Edwards ****½*​_* All of the Tag Wars matches were pretty basic as expected. Cabanerico/ANX had it's moments

* Man Davey/Steen was great. The stiff shots, the spitting and snot rockets, Steen's fantastic heel work (which was amazing this entire weekend) and even the selling by both men was pretty damn good. Easily MOTN

* KOW's open challenge confused me. Why was Jay Briscoe allowed to come down and help the other tag team, and even get physical with KOW but when Mark came down and did the same, it resulted in a DQ? Weird moment but the match itself had a few cool spots

* Black/Eddie was a pretty good main event. Not much to really say about it though I wish we could of seen heel Black a little longer then we did

* Overall a very basic show that was obviously used to setup the show in Charlotte the next night. Still Eddie/Black was good and Davey/Steen was great stuff_


*ROH Tag Wars 2010*

El Generico vs. Erick Stevens ****

Steve Corino vs. Bobby Dempsey **¾*

Grizzly Redwood vs. Necro Butcher **¼

Non Title Match*
Eddie Edwards vs. Colt Cabana ****¼*

The Bravado Brothers and Cedric Alexander vs. Marker Dillinger, Caleb Konley and Jake Manning **¾

Special Challenge Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong ****¼*

*ROH World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match: Tag Wars 2010 Finals*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Dark City Fight Club vs. The All Night Express ****-***¼

Non Title Match*
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards *****¼-****½*​_

* Corino/Dempsey was more enjoyable then it had any right to be. The crowd was just all over everything Corino did.

* Edwards/Cabana really suprised me. I wasn't expecting much from it but I really enjoyed it and felt it was the second best match of the night. The mat wrestling early on was great to watch, and they managed to incorporate a bit of comedy without going too far with it. Really helped make it a fun undercard match

* Ultimate Endurance was decent at best. I was worried it was going to put me to sleep like the fourway at BITW (which funny enough had the same teams in it outside of DCFC)

* Black/Davey was fantastic. I wasn't sure how it would hold up against the DBD match and while it wasn't better or even as good, it was perfect in terms of continuing on the great action the two are capable of producing together. The crowd was also fantastic for it and it got me thinking that if they had done Davey/Black in NYC instead of Strong/Black, with the kind of matches Davey and Black delivered and an intense and hostile NYC crowd firmly against Black, it could of possibly been even better then the DBD match

* Overall quite a fun show. Black/Davey certainly delivered, Edwards/Cabana and Strong/Steen were enjoyable undercard matches and Ultimate Endurance was a decent little match, made better by a very good/loud crowd who were fantastic all night long _


----------



## Corey

Don't feel like typing a full review, feel free to ask for any explanations on ratings.

*Dragon Gate USA - Open The Ultimate Gate 2011*

Jimmy Rave vs. Johnny Gargano - ***1/2

*Six Way Freestyle*
Arik Cannon vs. AR Fox vs. Sami Callihan vs. Lince Dorado vs. Rich Swann vs. Silas Young - **1/4

Brodie Lee vs. "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa - :lmao

Brodie Lee vs. Chuck Taylor - ***

*Open The United Gate Tag Team Championship*
PAC & Masato Yoshino(c) vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi - ***1/2

D.U.F. (Arik Cannon & Sami Callihan) vs. The Dark City Fight Club - *3/4

Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***

*No Disqualification*
Akira Tozawa vs. Jon Moxley - *

*Open The Freedom Gate Championship*
YAMATO(c) vs. Akira Tozawa - ***3/4

*Overall: 7.5/10*​


----------



## LariatSavage

I wanted to try something different so I reviewed. The Summer of Punk as a whole.

Ring of Honor: Summer of Punk 2005 Review


----------



## smitlick

*wXw - Ambition 2*

1. Jon Ryan vs Zack Sabre Jr
***3/4

2. Axeman vs Rico Bushido
**

3. Munenori Sawa vs Tommy End
**3/4

4. Heddi Karouii vs Hikaru Sato
***

5. Johnny Moss vs Eric Schwarz
***

6. Rico Bushido vs Zack Sabre Jr
**3/4

7. Munenori Sawa vs Hikaru Sato
***3/4-****

8. Daisuke Sekimoto & 2-Face vs Oberhausen Terror Corps
***1/4

9. Munenori Sawa vs Rico Bushido
**1/2​


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Fade To Black*

*ROH World TV Title Match*
Eddie Edwards vs. Erick Stevens ***¼*

Grizzly Redwood vs. Bob Evans *½*

Do or Die*
Kyle O’Reilly vs. Austin Aries ****¼

First Blood Match*
Necro Butcher and Shawn Daivari vs. Kevin Steen and Steve Corino ***
*
The All Night Express vs. Matt Tavren and Sid Reeves ***

Roderick Strong vs. Mike Bennett **¾

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. Colt Cabana and El Generico ****¼

Non Title Match*
Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels ****½
*
*Bonus Disc - Tyler Black’s Greatest Matches*

*Final Battle 2007*
The Age of the Fall vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ****¾

Take No Prisoners 08*
Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuiness *****½-****¾

Supercard of Honor III*
The Age of the Fall vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ****¾-****

New Horizons*
Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson *****-****¼

Death Before Dishonor VI*
Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson *****½

Driven 08*
The Age of the Fall vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico *****¼

Bound By Hate*
Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega ****¾-****

ROH on HDNet #18*
Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson *****-****¼*​
_* What the hell @ the guy that grabbed Grizzly during his match. Surely that was a plant...no one can be that idiotic

* Black/Daniels was pretty good. Would of liked to have seen them face off once more because I'm sure they could produce something even better

* Overall a VERY medicore show with an excellent bonus disc. The show itself didn't really have anything that interested me that much outside of Aries/O'Reilly, KOW/Cabanerico and Black/Daniels so I didn't have much reason to care for the other matches as it is_


----------



## seabs

*Really glad that someone else really liked Sabre/Ryan and Sato/Sawa on that show.*


----------



## Platt

> RING OF HONOR “SPEND AND SAVE SALE”
> 
> You can now save money on all merchandise purchases from the Ring of Honor Online Store. This offer includes all DVD’s, apparel, posters/programs, and 8 X 10 autographed photos.
> 
> - Spend $60, Get $10 Off Your Order
> 
> - Spend $100, Get $20 Off Your Order
> 
> - Spend $200, Get $50 Off Your Order
> 
> No discount code is needed for this special offer. Just add your merchandise items to the shopping cart and the savings will automatically be deducted from your order.
> 
> *Please note that tickets are not included in this offer.
> 
> Sale ends Thursday, July 20th at Noon EST. This offer is only valid on new orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. No adjustments will be made to previously placed orders.


Another shite sale even if you spend $200 it's only 25% off.


----------



## Emperor DC

Cabana in a suit. <3


----------



## KingCrash

*AIW - Todd Pettengill Invitational (TPI) 2011*

*Day One*


Greg Iron vs. John Kermon - *1/2

The Duke vs. AERO - **

Izeah Bonds vs. Sterling James Keenan - *

Bobby Beverly vs. Sonjay Dutt - **1/2

*Non-Tournament*
Mickie Knuckles vs. Mena Libra - DUD

Dave Crist vs. Rickey Shane Page - *1/2

Facade vs. Sugar Dunkerton - **1/4

*Non-Tournament - AIW Tag Team Titles*
Colin & Jimmy Olsen vs. Dalton Castle & Joey The Snake - **1/2

Flip Kendrick vs. Louis Lyndon - ***1/4

Jake Crist vs. Jonathan Gresham - ***1/4

Marion Fontaine vs. Colt Cabana - *1/2

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Tim Donst vs. Mad Man Pondo - **3/4

*Non-Tournament*
Johnny Gargano vs. Akira Tozawa - ***1/2

BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2

Shiima Xion vs. Paul London - ***

*Non-Tournament - Pre-Show*
ACH vs. Gary Jay - *1/2

*Non-Tournament - Pre-Show*
The Submission Squad vs. Davey Vega & Mat Fitchett - **


*Day Two*


Tim Donst vs. Izeah Bonds - **

Gregory Iron vs. Marion Fontaine - **

Bobby Beverly vs. Facade - **1/2

BJ Whitmer vs. The Duke - **1/2

Shiima Xion vs. Flip Kendrick - **3/4

Dave Crist vs. Jake Crist - ***

*Non-Tournament*
Johnny Gargano vs. Rickey Shane Page - ***

Gregory Iron vs. Bobby Beverly - **

Tim Donst vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/4

Shiima Xion vs. Dave Crist - ***1/4

*Non-Tournament - AIW Tag Team Titles*
Colin & Jimmy Olsen vs. Dalton Castle & K. Fernandez - ***

*Non-Tournament*
"The Chad" Williams vs. Hobo Joe - Squash

*Non-Tournament - AIW Intense Division Title*
Marion Fontaine vs. AERO vs. Maximo Suave vs. Louis Lyndon - *

*TPI Finals - Elimination - Winner Gets Absolute Title Shot Anytime*
Shiima Xion vs. Tim Donst vs. Gregory Iron - ***1/4

​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Sad to see Whitmer return unless he only works with Jacobs.


----------



## KingCrash

He was one of the best guys of the weekend (for better or worse) so if he works the Midwest indies I'm fine with it. Kind of interested to see how Whtimer's match with Eddie Kingston went at AIW's Absolution VI show.


----------



## Concrete

Can anyone tell me what 2011 DVDs I should get? Right now I have KoT and the 16 Carat Tournament.


----------



## smitlick

enlightenedone9 said:


> Can anyone tell me what 2011 DVDs I should get? Right now I have KoT and the 16 Carat Tournament.


Dragon Gate USA - Philly
Dragon Gate USA - Finale 
ROH - Only The Strong Survive
wXw - Back 2 The Roots X
wXw - Ambition 2

Those have MOTYS IMO... I haven't seen much of 2011 though.


----------



## The Gargano

PWG DDT 4
ROH Honor Takes Center Stage Night 1
ROH Manhattan Mayhem 4

those are also great shows


----------



## jawbreaker

ROH Defy or Deny and PWG Kurt RussellReunion II were both excellent as well as most of the ones previously listed.


----------



## Platt

Just posted in the Ring of Honor Online Store are select sale offers on many clearance items. These prices are so low that you can "steal them from us" while supplies last. Please note that quantities are limited.

- All remaining in stock WWE and TNA DVD's only $10 each
- ROH Skull Caps only $6.50 each
- ROH Baseball Caps only $10 each
- 8 X 10 Autographed Photos only $5 each

In addition don't forget about the "Spend And Save Sale" currently running until Thursday morning. For complete details click here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/spend-and-save-sale/.


----------



## smitlick

Smart Mark Video have a Spend $60 and get 25% off sale

I picked up

Dreawave - The Best of CM Punk in LaSalle
Chikara - Engulfed In A Fever of Spite
Chikara - Anniversario & His Amazing Friends
Chikara - The Legendary Super Powers Show


----------



## Platt

Should of got the Punk stuff from me instead  my comp is much better than there's.


----------



## Corey

enlightenedone9 said:


> Can anyone tell me what 2011 DVDs I should get? Right now I have KoT and the 16 Carat Tournament.


ROH - Manhattan Mayhem IV
ROH - Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1
PWG - Card Subject To Change III

Those are the top 3 indy shows this year that're out on dvd currently. Imo of course.


----------



## The Gargano

*ROH Revolution USA*

1. Homicide vs. Tommaso Ciampa- ***1/2*

2. Michael Elgin vs. Andy “Right Leg” Ridge- ***1/2*

3. “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett vs. Grizzly Redwood- **3/4*

4. First Blood Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The All Night Express- ****1/2*

5. Non Title Match: Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana- ***3/4
*
6. Non Title Match: Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly- ****1/2*

7. No-Disqualification Match: El Generico vs. Roderick Strong- ******

8. Kings Vs. Wolves II: The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. The American Wolves (World Champion Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards)- *****1/4*

Overall: *8/10* _a show that started out decent, then really picked up, especially with the last 2 matches being really awesome
_

*ROH Revolution Canada*

1. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kyle O'Reilly- ****1/4 *

2. Steve Corino vs. “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett- *****

3. Double Danger Scramble Match: Rhett Titus vs. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa, vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Andy “Right Leg” Ridge- ****1/2*

4. Davey Richards vs. Kenny King- ****1/2*

5. In Memory of “Sweet & Sour” Larry Sweeney: Colt Cabana vs. Delirious - *NR but fun*

6. Non Title Match: Christopher Daniels vs. El Generico- ****1/4*

7. World Tag Team Title Match: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe- ****1/2*

8. ROH World Title Match: Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero- *****1/2*

Overall: *8.5/10* _just a really solid wrestling show with nothing being under 3 stars, and having a really great MOTYC main event, that was just amazing, highly recommend people check out this show_​


----------



## flag sabbath

*ROH Supercard Of Honor VI*

*1) Homicide vs Michael Elgin:* A sluggish opener full of awkwardness & hesitation. ***

*2) Cole & O'Reilly vs Bravados:* Good basic tag match with an action-packed home straight. ****1/4*

*3) Steve Corino vs Mike Bennett:* All credit to Corino for getting the crowd into a Bennett match. **3/4*

*4) Chris Hero vs El Generico:* Disappointing from these two, even given its place on the card & lack of back story. Silly finish too. ***3/4*

*5) Davey Richards vs Charlie Haas:* For someone who's so over when his music plays, Davey has a frustrating knack for losing the crowd with his incoherent jumbles of big moves & patchy selling. At one point they traded 10 german suplexes to a smattering of applause & a 3-man "this is awesome" chant which promptly died on its arse. ***1/2*

*6) Claudio Castagnoli vs Shelton Benjamin:* Claudio dominated the early going with a immense display of technical prowess & crowd interaction. Shelton's comebacks lacked a certain spark, though. *****

*7) Christopher Daniels vs Colt Cabana:* Some nice exchanges early on. ***1/2*

*8) Briscoes vs ANX:* More of a methodical, old-school (ie. pre-ECW) style brawl than its ROH predecessors. They didn't go all over the building or overdo the weapons shots & the result was a really intense & believable scrap. ******

*9) Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong:* Roddy was fantastic here as the former champ on a desperate mission for redemption. He worked over Eddie's back relentlessly, while the champ relied on an annoyingly random assortment of counters & comebacks, before slapping on an unrelated submission. ****3/4*

Aside from the opener, there's nothing dreadful here, but the card falls short of previous SCOH benchmarks. Several of the finishes are really abrupt & undramatic, and it's noticeable of late that ROH crowds aren't as bothered about the outcome of matches as they once were.


----------



## LariatSavage

So I finally watched the first part of Anniversario weekend... The match that opens the 12 Large Summit was as epic as you'll get in a building with that many people.

CHIKARA: Anniversario and His Amazing Friends Review


----------



## seabs

*Finished watching SCOH6 yesterday. Watched it over a few days, was gonna talk about the first 2/3rds that I watched at the weekend but then couldn't be bothered and the same story yesterday. Needless to say I wasn't crazy about the show and there wasn't really anything that needed pimping out.

Cide vs Elgin was a very average opener. 

Cole/O'Reilly vs Bravados was awesome. I'd probably say it was the 2nd best match of the show for me. I'd also say that Cole/O'Reilly are the best team in ROH atm. Sure KOW are better but they haven't done a whole lot this year and Cole/O'Reilly are always the guys I look forward to seeing on each show and their matches always deliver, often overdelivering. Bravado's looked really good too. Fast paced and slightly spotty 10-15 minute tags rock.

Corino/Bennett was nowhere near as fun as the Canada match. The Jacobs return wasn't really done all that well I didn't think, he just kinda popped up out of nowhere.

Hero/Generico was a huge disappointment. Seemed like there was no reason to care about two of the best wrestlers on the Indies having a match together and they tarnished it even further with loads of bullshit. The "comedy" stuff at the beginning felt so out of place in this match and then the retarded finish just completely killed the match. Highlight was Hero's pants by some distance.

Davey/Haas started off well but then it ended up dragging really badly. The ending of the match seemed to have the same layout as the finish to Richards/Edwards too interestingly. 

Claudio vs Shelton was kinda average too. Haas and Benjamin really desperately need to get some moves over as finishers.

Daniels vs Cabana did nothing for me either. Sinclair throwing Truth out before the match with no reason annoyed the fuck out of me as he's an actual manager so he's kinda allowed to be out there as long as he doesn't do anything wrong. Fucking stupidity.

Chicago Street Fight was good but I didn't think it was great and compared to other memorable street fights that ROH have done this one paled in comparison. The match never really seemed to have a focus or anything and it felt more like a spotty hardcore match than a hate filled brawl. Lacked any memorable spots too or anything to get me excited personally. The first table spot was really good but nothing else came close to it. Finish was awful too or more accurately the execution of it was awful. The HTCS match was better I thought.

Edwards vs Strong was very good. Started off really fucking well with Strong going straight on the front foot and not taking Eddie as lightly this time. I wouldn't say that the match suffered from being too long but it did get slightly dull towards the end and started to drag on a little. Eddie as always takes an awesome ass kicking but when it was time for him to comeback it just didn't work. It seemed way too much of Strong and nowhere near enough offence from Edwards before the finish. I'm not really sure why the head stomps get stopped so soon but other stuff doesn't. Sinclair never stopped matches that instantly for Danielson's elbows and with them he had every method of defense trapped with Eddie doesn't have. It's like Sinclair doesn't even give the other guy the chance to defend himself and get out of it so stomps to the head = instant win apparently. That spot came way too suddenly without any build to an Edwards comeback either.

Along with having a load of underwhelming stuff on it, the show had no flow to it and it just felt like a totally random bunch of matches with no significance like you'd get on a DGUSA show.

Cole/O'Reilly vs Bravados - ***1/2
Briscoes vs ANX - ***1/4
Edwards vs Strong - ***3/4*


----------



## geraldinhio

ROH :The Best of Teddy Hart 












> For the past four years, the roster of Ring of Honor has contained many of the most talented wresters on the independent scene. Legendary names like Samoa Joe, "The Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels, Paul London, Homicide, C.M. Punk and Jay Lethal are just a few of the high profile wrestlers who have spent time in the ROH ring. One wrestler stands out from all the others. One man who is head and shoulders above everyone else in terms of talent and charisma.
> 
> That man is Teddy Hart.
> 
> This exciting new release from ROH features all of Teddy's classic matches in Ring of Honor, including the must-see Scramble Cage main event from Main Event Spectacles. You'll be amazed at Teddy's high flying as well as his after match antics! See for yourself why Teddy Hart is always the talk of the industry no matter where he goes.
> 
> From Teddy's incredible ability to produce hilarious, yet on-point promos to his one-of-a-kind daredevil style highspots, this DVD contains everything a fan could ask for. As a special bonus, Teddy Hart provides commentary while watching a exclusive "dramatization" of his famous altercation with C.M. Punk at the White Trash Cafe. See if you can find the Easter Egg with the 30 minute documentary on Teddy training his cat army! This is one DVD every wrestling fan is going to want to add to their collection!


Straight Shootin' with the Green Lantern Fan:










> From crying at ECW's One Night Stand to Scott Hall threatening sodomy, legendary wrestling fan Green Lantern Fan has seen it all. In this exclusive two hour shoot with ROH, Green Lantern Fan goes through the proper modulations for your watch in order to achieve correct match time recording as well as selecting the appropriate Green Lantern shirt for each and every occasion.
> 
> What does GLF think of other attention-getting fans? Between Hal Jordan, Kyle Rayner, and Guy Gardner, who does GLF believe is the true Green Lantern? These questions, and many more will finally be answered!


Very funny , just thought I would share . I'd buy the Green Lantern fan shoot . :lmao


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Allied Forces*

Mark Briscoe vs. Mike Mondo **¼*

Daizee Haze vs. Lady JoJo *¾*

Trial Series Match #1*
Andy “Right Leg” Ridge vs. Colt Cabana **½*

Kevin Steen and Steve Corino vs. Kyle O’Reilly and Adam Cole ***¼
*
Ricky Reyes vs. The Metal Master *DUD*

Jay Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus ***½
*
Homicide vs. Kenny King **¾
*
*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. Davey Richards and Christopher Daniels *****-****¼*​_* Steenorino/ColeReilly was fun though a little slow early on

* Please no more Ricky Reyes in ROH. The guy is an absoloute bore to watch and I couldn't even stay awake for his match

* The main event was great, as great as expected really. I was surprised at how well Daniels and Richards worked as a team, and the mis-communication between thw two that lead to the KOW's victory was done in an expected, yet good way.

* If it wasn't for the main event, this would of probably been one of the least enjoyable ROH shows I've ever seen. It's no wonder they packaged the Joe/Punk trilogy along with the show_


----------



## geraldinhio

All Star Weekend 8 seems to be taking forever to be released . Highspots said at the start of July it would be out in a week or two . I'd say it will just be out in time for Eight , hopefully anyway . 

So many matches I want to see .Steen & Tozawa against El Generico & Ricochet in perticular was said to be fucking awesome .


----------



## Platt

They've said they should have it Monday.


----------



## peachchaos

Seabs said:


> *
> 
> I'm not really sure why the head stomps get stopped so soon but other stuff doesn't. Sinclair never stopped matches that instantly for Danielson's elbows and with them he had every method of defense trapped with Eddie doesn't have. It's like Sinclair doesn't even give the other guy the chance to defend himself and get out of it so stomps to the head = instant win apparently. That spot came way too suddenly without any build to an Edwards comeback either.*


He pretty clearly tapped out right away in full view of the camera.


----------



## Even Flow

I've taken advantage of the 25% off sale SMV are having and ordered the following CHIKARA DVD's:

Revelation X
If The Airplane Is Snowed In, Put Your Bloody Skis On And Get Going
Motive, Means, Opportunity
2009 KOT Nights 1, 2 & 3
Behind The 8 Ball
The Bobliographon
Aniversario Yin
Aniversario Yang


----------



## seabs

peachchaos said:


> He pretty clearly tapped out right away in full view of the camera.


*Rewatched it and yeah I did see it wrong although it wasn't clear. It was still a bad finish to have Strong tap that quickly without any real leg work during the match.*


----------



## Shock

ANX re-sign...



> Ring of Honor officials are very happy to announce that both Rhett Titus and Kenny King, collectively known as The All Night Express, have re-signed deals to remain with ROH!
> 
> Titus & King have been evolving into a force in the ROH tag team division over the past few years but 2011has seen them explode on the scene. From a career changing Tag Title bout at the “9th Anniversary Show” against the Kings of Wrestling to a brutal series of bouts against Jay & Mark Briscoe that exposed a whole new side of the ANX, Titus & King have truly come into their own.
> 
> “Rhett Titus & Kenny King have emerged as true stars in the last 6 months.” stated ROH Executive Producer Jim Cornette, “They’ve matured and that maturity has seen them move into the upper echelon of the tag team wrestling. Tag team gold is most certainly in their future, and I truly think by the end of 2011, the wrestling world will look at the ANX as the breakout stars of the year.”
> 
> Rhett Titus & Kenny King will be in action on August 13th when Ring of Honor hits Chicago Ridge, IL for our very 1st TV Tapings under the Sinclair Broadcasting banner! Who will the duo take on at the Frontier Fieldhouse? Keep an eye on ROHWrestling.com for all the details on that historic day, and be a part of it by getting your tickets here: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=201!


----------



## Even Flow

I thought they were already re-signed


----------



## SHIRLEY

I'm thinking that there's something different about these SBG contracts.

In other news, just got Gabe's email newsletter. Steen with an open mic is 100% confirmed for EVOLVE 9.


----------



## RKing85

Rewatching Glory by Honor 8 right now. Such a good show.


----------



## The Gargano

*ROH Supercard of Honor VI*

1. Homicide vs. Michael Elgin- ***1/4*

2. Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly vs. The Bravado Brothers- ****1/4*

3.Steve Corino vs. "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett- ***1/2*

4. Chris Hero vs. El Generico- *****

5. Charlie Haas vs. Davey Richards- ****3/4*

6. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shelton Benjamin- ****1/2*

7. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana- ***3/4*

8. Chicago Street Fight: Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The All Night Express- ****3/4*

9. ROH World Title Match: Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong- *****1/*

Overall: *8/10* _it was a disappointing show, especially for a supercard of honor, but still a show that had 3 really good matches, and i really loved that main event, an awesome back and forth match, eddie edwards has had so many great matches this year, i would recommend the show, but its not a great card, as i felt it could have been.
_​


----------



## Platt

ROH on HDNet Vol. 8 available now


Spoiler: cover















1. American Wolves vs. Dark City Fight Club...Episode 67
2. Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels...Episode 67
3. Delirious vs. Kenny King...Episode 68
4. Mark Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli...Episode 68
5. Jay Briscoe vs. Chris Hero...Episode 68
6. Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels...Episode 69
7. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards...Episode 70
8. Kevin Steen vs. Jerry Lynn...Episode 71
9. Kings of Wrestling vs. Colt Cabana and El Generico...Episode 72
10. Tyler Black vs. Steve Corino...Episode 72
11. American Wolves vs. Super Smash Brothers...Episode 73
12. Austin Aries vs. Delirious..Episode 74

DVD Bonus:
- Tag Team Honor Rumble...Episode 28


----------



## The Gargano

*Chikara The Case Of The Bulletproof Waldo*

1. The Batiri (Obariyon, Kodama and Kobald) vs. Matt Classic & The Throwbacks- ***3/4*

2. Ophidian vs. Isaias Velazquez- ****

3. FIST (Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor) vs. The Colony- ****1/2*

4. Frightmare vs. Hieracon- ***3/4*

5. Sara Del Rey vs. Icarus- ****1/4*

6. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked- *****

7. Ultramantis Black vs. Fire Ant- *****

8. Eddie Kingston vs. Colt Cabana- ***3/4*

9. The Soul Touchaz (Acid Jaz, Willie Richardson & Marshe Rockett) vs. The BDK (Tim Donst, Jakob Hammermeier & Tursas)- *****

Overall: *7.5/10* _It was a fun show even if the wrestling wasnt great, but that is what Chikara is all about, the ending to the main event was awesome, was not expecting that at all, and Fist vs Colony was a really awesome tag match, if your a chikara fan check this show out, if not, i would not really recommend it though. 
_​


----------



## Bubz

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I'm thinking that there's something different about these SBG contracts.
> 
> In other news, just got Gabe's email newsletter. *Steen with an open mic is 100% confirmed for EVOLVE 9.*


Awesome. Might actually make an Evolve show worth watching.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 25% OFF ALL MERCHANDISE IN THE ROH ONLINE STORE

Too hot to go outside? Rather sit inside with the air conditioning? Then why not take advantage of ROH’s 25% Off Sale and pick up the latest DVD’s to enjoy in the comfort of your home!

From now until Tuesday morning you can save 25% off your next order on all DVD’s and apparel here in the ROH Online Store. NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!

Don’t miss our newly released titles “ROH on HDNet Vol. 8”, “Supercard of Honor VI”, the “Revolution” weekend events, or the “Honor Takes Center Stage” weekend events!

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
2. Enter the coupon code: ROH25 into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

* Tickets for upcoming live events are NOT included in this offer

This offer ends on Tuesday, July 26th at noon EST. This offer is only valid on new order placed in the ROH Online Store. No adjustments to previous purchased.


----------



## Concrete

Is there anywhere to get 
-Supercard of Honor III
-Driven
-Death Before Dishonor IV
-Glory By Honor V Night 2
besides ebay?


----------



## smitlick

TIMELINE: HISTORY OF WWE 2001 - LISA "IVORY" MORETTI
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170671546119

If anyone here wants it. Let Me Know before the auction ends and i'll hook you up.


----------



## Corey

enlightenedone9 said:


> Is there anywhere to get
> -Supercard of Honor III
> -Driven
> -Death Before Dishonor IV
> -Glory By Honor V Night 2
> besides ebay?


No, they're all sold out at the ROH Store and Highspots.


----------



## ECW fan

I took advantage of the 25% off sale and ordered Supercard of Honor VI.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Chaos In The Sea of Lost Souls*

Really like Chikaras new graphics.

1. The Osirian Portal vs F.I.S.T.
***

2. Madison Eagles vs Daizee Haze
**

3. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks
**3/4

4. Da Soul Touchaz vs The BDK
**3/4 

5. Incoherence vs The Batiri
**1/2

6. Sinn Bodhi vs UltraMantis Black
N/A

7. Eddie Kingston vs El Generico
***3/4-****

8. QuackSaw & The Colony vs The BDK
***1/2

What a fantastic start to the year for Chikara. Really good.​


----------



## LariatSavage

I finished Anniversario weekend! 

The Legendary Super Powers Show Review!


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Richards vs. Daniels*

Kyle O’Reilly and Adam Cole vs. The All Night Express ***¾
*
*Trial Series Match #2*
Andy “Right Leg” Ridge vs. Ricky Reyes **¼*

Daizee Haze and Jamilla Craft vs. Lady JoJo and Nevaeh *¾*
*
Kevin Steen vs. Homicide ***¾*

Mike Mondo vs. The Metal Master ***

Non Title Elimination Tag Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ***½

I Quit Match*
Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana ****

Six Months In The Making*
Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards *****¼-****½*​_* Opener was pretty enjoyable. Not on the level of the Final Battle opener but it did a good job of getting the crowd into O'Reilly and Cole

* No more Ricky Reyes please

* Cide/Steen was a little disappointing but still good fun. Probably the best of Homicide's matches during his return

* KOW/Briscoes was alright but after the last couple of matches the teams have had, this felt underwhelming and the elimination tag rules certainly didn't help it

* Actually enjoyed the I Quit match quite a bit, and Steen's antics made it even more entertaining

* Main event was excellent, exactly what I was expecting really. Loved both men countering each other's signature aerial moves with submissions

* Overall the show had a few disappointing matches however they were still pretty enjoyable despite that, and the show was capped off with a great main event so overall an enjoyable watch_


----------



## SHIRLEY

Mondo vs. Master is extremely underrated IMO. Made no sense, being on an ROH show, but was a great little match.

I'd like to see Mondo being used more often.


----------



## Even Flow

Finally got my PWG DVD's today. And I realized, I still have a ton of DVD's to watch.


----------



## KingKicks

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Mondo vs. Master is extremely underrated IMO. Made no sense, being on an ROH show, but was a great little match.
> 
> I'd like to see Mondo being used more often.


Forgot to mention that match. Very fun little match that actually made me more interested in seeing Mondo.


----------



## EraOfHonorBegins

So I'm thinking of getting a PWG anthology, those volumes that have 9 or 10 dvds for like $40. What I've seen is basically limited to the PWG dvds I own; Kee_ The _ Out of our Poo_, 88 Miles Per Hour, and PWG Sells Out Vol 1, so I'm looking for all around great shows. 

Based on the ROH stuff I've seen from these guys (who have also done PWG) I'm a big fan of Bryan Danielson, AJ Styles, Davey Richards, Alex Shelley, the Kings of Wrestling, Steenerico, Austin Aries, probably some more I can't think of. I'm also open to checking out shows with guys I haven't seen much of, I'm just looking for great over all cards.


----------



## smitlick

Pick up PWG Sells Out Vol 2

*ROH - So Cal Showdown II*

- The 10 Questions with Cole & O'Reilly solidifies the fact that once theres room for them to break up, they need to both make there marks as ROH Singles wrestlers because they should be the future of ROH.

1. The Bravado Brothers vs Cedric Alexander & Caleb Konley
**1/2
Was surprisingly solid for the opener. Better then expected.

2. Colt Cabana vs Jay Briscoe
**3/4

3. The All Night Express vs The Cutler Brothers
**1/2

4. TJ Perkins vs Davey Richards
****

*5. ROH TV Title Match* 
Christopher Daniels vs Mark Briscoe
***1/4

6. The Kings of Wrestling vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team
***3/4

*7. ROH World Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs El Generico
****

*PWG - Kurt RussellReunion II - The Reunioning*

1. Peter Avalon, Caleb Konley, ODB & Jake Manning vs Cedric Alexander, Brandon Gatson, Candice LeRae & Willie Mack
**

2. Mr Aguila vs Rey Bucanero
*1/2

3. Shane Helms vs Joey Ryan
*3/4

4. Low Ki vs Davey Richards
***3/4

5. Jake Roberts vs Sinn Bodhi
N/A

*6. Legends WrestleRoyal*
Danny Davis vs Mike Graham vs Jimmy Hart vs Tito Santana vs Barry Orton vs The Barbarian vs Rock Riddle vs Shane Douglas vs The Warlord vs Chavo Guerrero Sr vs Shane Helms vs Bob Orton Jr vs Cruel Connection vs Mando Guerrero vs Terry Funk vs Savio Vega vs Roddy Piper vs Val Venis vs Tatanka vs Vampiro
N/A
Hated most of it until Piper/Funk turned up...

7. Chris Hero vs Kevin Steen
****

8. The Cutler Brothers vs The RockNes Monsters vs The Fightin' Taylor Boys vs The Young Bucks
***

*9. PWG World Title Match*
Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico 
****1/4

It had some great matches but its not better then ROHs show the night before just based solely on the fact that PWG put on some pretty fucking awful stuff.​


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Survival of the Fittest 2010*

*Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match*
Colt Cabana vs. Rhett Titus **¼

Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Grizzly Redwood **¼

Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Kyle O’Reilly ***½

Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match*
Steve Corino vs. Adam Cole **½

Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match*
Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero ****¼

Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match*
El Generico vs. Kenny King ***

Trial Series Match #3*
Andy “Right Leg” Ridge vs. Homicide ***

Christopher Daniels and The Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong and The House of Truth ***¾*

*2010 Survival of the Fittest Final Elimination Match*
Eddie Edwards vs. Kenny King vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Rhett Titus vs. Kevin Steen vs. Adam Cole ***½*​
_* The crowd didn't seem to even be alive until the Steen/O'Reilly match, which was easily one of the most enjoyable of all the qualifiers. I did love Steen going crazy after the match whenever he saw someone with a Generico mask on

* Such a shame that Eddie got injured in the match with Hero because I was seriously enjoying it and despite the injury and quick finish, it was still the MOTN for me

* Generico/King was a perfectly fine match with King targeting Generico's ribs (which were injured earlier on by Steen) every chance he got. The problem was the crowd once again.

* The six man tag was better then I was expecting, and a decent enough debut for Elgin

* The final was really hurt by Eddie's injury. The last 5 minutes were pretty difficult to get into with Eddie being taken out, Claudio and King battling it out but the crowd not caring too much and then Eddie returning and it leading to a quick finish with Eddie and King. Claudio trying to do the same as Hero in 2008 by eliminating everyone was great though

* Overall despite it not looking like that good of a show, admittedly it somehow wasn't as bad as I was expecting. The crowd really didn't help during the show and were only really vocal during Steen/O'Reilly, the end of Corino/Cole (thanks to Steen), Hero/Edwards and the last few minutes of the six man tag_


----------



## KingCrash

*AIW - Absolution V*


*Tag Team Gauntlet - Winner Gets AIW Tag Title Shot*
Featuring Marion Fontaine & Super Oprah , The Jack Of Love, The Banana Brigade, The Olsen Twins & Team Beyond - *1/2
_The Olsens & Team Beyond had decent chemistry, but the rest of this was just garbage._

Gregory Iron vs. Justin Lee - **1/2

The Pleather Platoon vs. Da Latin Crime Syndicate - *

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Alpha Beta Duke & John Thorne vs. Blackballed - **

*AIW Absolute Title - No Disqualification*
Johnny Gargano vs. Tommy Mercer vs. Sterling James Keenan vs. Facade - **3/4

*AIW Women’s Title*
Jefferson Saint vs. Angeldust - *
_Never seen anything great out of the women’s division of AIW, either it’s bad booking or they get short-changed on time and don't do much with what they get._

*AIW Intense Division Title*
Shiima Xion vs. Ricochet - ***1/2
_When they’re both hitting all cylinders, Xion & Ricochet are great to watch_.

Chuck Taylor vs. Tyler Black - **1/2
_A bit disappointing and short considering this would be the only time they’ve ever crossed paths._

*AIW Tag Team Titles - 2 Out Of 3 Falls*
The Young Studs vs. Aeroform - ***1/4

*AIW Absolute Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Johnny Gargano - ****
_Of course Danielson is going to have the best match of the show, but you saw flashes of what Gargano could and has done since in DGUSA, EVOLVE and other feds._
​


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> *6. Legends WrestleRoyal*
> Danny Davis vs Mike Graham vs Jimmy Hart vs Tito Santana vs Barry Orton vs The Barbarian vs Rock Riddle vs Shane Douglas vs The Warlord vs Chavo Guerrero Sr vs Shane Helms vs Bob Orton Jr vs Cruel Connection vs Mando Guerrero vs Terry Funk vs Savio Vega vs Roddy Piper vs Val Venis vs Tatanka vs Vampiro
> N/A
> Hated most of it until Piper/Funk turned up...


The audio on this made me want to kill myself. You got 10 seconds of wrestling before they had to cut away from the audio to play the PWG theme sound because Highspots won't play music they don't own and PWG decided to play music they didn't own for virtually the entire match. I think I would have enjoyed it otherwise though.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Twelve*

*1. UltraViolent Rules - Number 1 Contender for CZW Title*
Devon Moore vs Drake Younger
**1/2

*2. Best of the Best X Qualifier*
Alex Colon vs Sami Callihan
**3/4

*3. CZW Wired Title*
Drew Gulak vs Danny Havoc
*1/2
Gulak is to CZW as Mike Bennett is to ROH

4. Akuma vs Scotty Vortekz
**

*5. 6 Man Scramble - Best of the Best X Qualifier*
AR Fox vs Aaron Arbo vs Ryan McBride vs Rich Swann vs Ty Hagen vs Jonathan Gresham
**1/2
Didn't mind the whole dance thing, liked that the Osirian Portal helped Gresham win as well. Wouldn't have expected this though from CZW.

6. DJ Hyde vs Greg Excellent
N/A
The angle in theory is good but the workers themselves aren't.. Their mic battle here is likely to be better than any of there matches.

*7. Best of the Best X Qualifier* 
Adam Cole vs Pinkie Sanchez
***

*8. CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Jon Moxley vs Robert Anthony
***

*9. CZW World Tag Title No DQ Match*
Philly's Most Wanted vs The Briscoe Brothers
***-***1/4​


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Fate of an Angel II*

The House of Truth vs. Bobby Dempsey and Grizzly Redwood **½

Trial Series Match #4*
Andy “Right Leg” Ridge vs. Mark Briscoe **¾*

Sara Del Rey vs. Jamilia Craft **¼

Winner Gets a Future Tag Title Shot*
El Generico and Colt Cabana vs. The All Night Express *****

Kyle O’Reilly and Adam Cole vs. The Bravado Brothers ***¾

Grudge Match*
Jay Briscoe vs. Homicide ***¼

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. Kevin Steen and Steve Corino ****

ROH World Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels ****¼*​
_* Ridge/Briscoe was easily the best of the trial series' matches so far. Ridge's chest was a mess by the end of it

* ANX/Cabanerico was the usual enjoyable match between the two, however I liked the addition of dark Generico who was more interested in beating the shit out of ANX rather then putting on the usual show he does

* KOW/Steenorino was another fun tag match, and probably the most the crowd was interested in during the show. I loved the aftermath with Generico and Steen being pulled apart in the crowd, Generico was seriously awesome at showing just how much he hated Steen

* The main event was pretty alright, however at the same time it just seemed kind of 'there'. Strong silencing the annoying woman in the crowd was awesome though

* The show overall was very basic, not necessarily bad but nothing really worth going out of your way to see. Might of actually been the worst Canada show that ROH have put on (Hard to count the Double Feature II shows). Also the 10 questions feature on the DVD is a really awesome touch and I hope to see more of them on the next few releases, Corino's was hilarious_


----------



## FITZ

ROH Final Battle 2010
*

The All Night Express vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly​*

Cole and O'Reilly are the perfect guys to have in openers. If it wasn't for a few little things they did I would be giving this a really high rating. But there this part where Kenny King took a DDT on the ring apron and then O'Reilly hit him with a drop kick from the ring apron. Both moves looked awesome but King someone how managed to get back in the ring well before O'Reilly. The rest of the match was a blast to watch though, Cole and O'Reilly were impressive as always. 
****1/2 
*


*Colt Cabana vs. TJ Perkins *

I loved the technical wrestling in this one but I really thought they could have gone for a few more minutes and given us a better ending. What we got was pretty good though.
***3/4 *


*Sara Del Rey and Serena Deeb vs. Amazing Kong and Daizee Haze 
*
I liked this a lot. Kong and Haze made a really good babyface tag team as I don't think there is a better hot tag in Women's wrestling than Kong. Nothing too crazy but a smartly worked and easy to watch match. 
**** *


*Sonjay Dutt vs. Eddie Edwards* 

Virtually nothing that I need to go out of my way and note. It wasn't a bad match but it sucked as Edwards/Omega might have been a great match. Solid enough though. 
***3/4 *


*Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels *

I think the highlight of the match would have to be Julius Smokes telling Homicide to, "Spread the cheese on this cracka!" That's not a good thing if you were wondering. The crowd started out really hot but within a few minutes they lost interest. In order for me to enjoy a match it needs either a story or cool spots (preferably both but I can live with just one). This match really didn't have much of a story and aside from one or two cool looking moves everything they did in the ring wasn't that impressive either. I feel like they could have done a lot better. 
*** *


*Jay, Mark, and Papa Briscoe vs. The Kings of Wrestling and Shane Hagadorn w/Sara Del Rey
*
This was a lot of fun. Not as intense as some of the other matches betweens the two teams but easy to sit through and really enjoyable. Since Papa Briscoe was really only a one time deal I can say that he was entertaining and I was happy to have him in this match. Claudio was all sorts of greatness in the match with him taunting Papa Briscoe constantly and in general just being hilarious. 
****3/4 *
_

ROH World Championship Match:_
*Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong(c) 
*
I spotted a crowd member marking out so hard he had both hands on his head in disbelief. Instant 4* rating at the least. This was insane though they had what I think was a 15 minute finishing stretch. They kicked things into high gear and kept it there for such a long time. I loved the near count out towards the end of the match. Davey was sent through a table and than Liger Bombed on the floor a few seconds later. After all that Strong threw him into the crowd. The fans were literally trying to stand Davey up so he could get back into the ring. It was such a cool moment and really shows how much the fans love the guy. 

I thought the ending was a very interesting idea. It looked like Davey had the match almost won when he Strong in an ankle lock but he started showing signs of a concussion and broke the hold. Strong went right after his head from there and ended up retaining. Strong gets a ton of heat for doing that, Davey looks like a badass even in losing as he never quit, his body just failed him, and we got a very unique ending to a match. The match had some flaws (I thought Strong tapping when the ref wasn't looking was completely unnecessary and the they seemed to have a tough time transitioning from the beginning portion of the match to the awesome finishing stretch) but they wasn't anything that really hurt the match all that much for me or took away from the enjoyment all that much. 
*****1/2 *


*Steen Leaves ROH or Generico Unmasks*
_Fight Without Honor:_
*Kevin Steen vs. El Generico *

This was everything that you could have possibly hoped for in the match that was going to end the feud between these two. After a year long feud filled with hatred I wasn't sure how they could do something crazy enough to really put an end to this. Well the certainly did. I've seen numerous death matches and I can't think of one that has ever been able to match the sheer brutality and violence that I saw in this match. So many call backs to their history together from the start with Steen wearing one of their old shirts and offering a hand shake to the perfect ending where we saw the feud end right exactly how it started. 

I've seen a lot of wrestling live and it's between this match and Undertaker/Triple H at Wrestlemania this year as being the best match I've ever seen live. Undertaker/Triple H was the definition of a larger than life experience, I was a mile away from the ring and watched most of it on a big screen but it's still something I'll never forget. This match was different though. When Steen was thrown through a table stacked on a ladder that was used as a bridge between the guard rail and the ring apron I was maybe 12 feet away. I could feel the floor shake with some of the spots they were doing in the ring. 

One of my favorite ROH matches ever and the perfect way to end one of ROH's best feuds ever. 
*****3/4 
*

This show is amazing. The double main event delivered, the women's match was really good, the opener was awesome, and the 6-man was as much fun as you can have in a match.​


----------



## jawbreaker

Watching Revolution: USA right now. I'll do a full review later, but I just wanted to mention that I really, really enjoyed a WGTT match in ROH for the first time ever. Granted, it was against Cole and O'Reilly, but I think there's hope for Haas and Benjamin as long as they wrestle the style they did in that match. Of course, it looks like we're getting a Briscoes program, which will probably suck horribly.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Four DVDs on eBay. All start at 1p. As always, with my listings, a percentage of the final proceeds goes to charity.

'SHIMMER: Volume 36'
_Brand New. Still in Plastic! Nice and crisp, imagine it. Mmmmmmmmm..._

Kayfabe Commentaries 'YouShoot with Jim Cornette: The Lost Questions'
_Awesome shoot, as you'd expect from Cornette_

ROH 'Straight Shootin' with Cornette & Heenan: Volume 3'
ROH 'Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow'
_Both of these are long since OOP and rare as fuck. I've seen the Al Snow one selling for up to $65/£40. You're probably going to get a massive bargain, here._

If any overseas people are interested, just contact me via PM (on here or eBay) and I'll come up with a postage price for you.

Happy bidding.


----------



## FITZ

Independent Tour De Force Volume 1 

_
2008 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup Quarterfinal Match:_
*Sal Rinauro vs. "Sweet and Sour" Larry Sweeney*

Hilarious. Whether it was each guy calling the other a chicken, the constant hand shaking, or Sweeney missing Earthquakes finisher followed by Sal missing the Bonzai Drop everything about this was great. I can't give it a rating but everyone should see this. Also Scott Hudson from WCW was on commentary making terrible jokes, it doesn't get any better.
Rating:





































_
Hybrid Championship Match:_
*Christopher Daniels vs. Dave Cole(c)*

Why is it so dark? Seriously, the company that runs locally in my area has better production values than this. Aside from the shitty production and the annoying crowd this was a good match. I was also impressed with Daniels as he put in a good effort and actually seemed to care about having a good match. I've seen big names work for small companies and it's all too common where the big name gives a shitty effort. This wasn't one of those times. While the spots weren't there the match was still wrestled at a pretty quick pace and I liked the dynamic of a heel Cole being really cocky in the ring with someone well known like Daniels. I loved how angry Daniels would get early on at him. The match lost some focus towards the end but the ending worked all things considered and for a small company like Hybrid I have to say that this was a pretty solid match. 
*****

_
WSU World Title Match:_
*Mercedes Martinez vs. Nikki Roxx*

I wanted to punch the commentators in the face. Such comments as, "Locked in as tight as a virgin on prom night." and, "They're sucking in air like gay guys suck on dick." are really fucking annoying. If you can get past the assholes on commentary the match is actually really good. The technical stuff they did early on was impressive and as the intensity picked up as time wore on they were really hitting each other hard. This match was over 25 minutes long and I was entertained the whole time through. I've seen Mercedes wrestle in Evolve a few times but she never had the chance to really work a lengthy match there. Great addition to the DVD and so out of the first three matches WSU has been the impressive company. If their was an option to turn off commentary on their DVDs I might even consider buying a show from them. 
****1/2 *

_
"I Quit Match":_
*Ryan Boz vs. Jimmy Jacobs*

I've never seen an AAW show before but I was able to tell right from the start that there was some serious heat between these guys. That's a good sign as Jacobs is pretty average when he's just in matches but when there is some type of feud or storyline involved he's great. This was no exception. Jacobs was fantastic in this match, he was wrestling a much bigger guy and I found myself sucked into the match and rooting for Jacobs to pull out the win. The table spot in the match was awesome, when Jacobs made a really long dive and landed on Boz the table didn't break. So Jacobs went and did another crazy dive to break the table. The match was brutal but not over the top dangerous, something that I've noticed Jacobs excels at. AAW made the right choice when they put this on the DVD. 
*****1/4 *


_Triangle Trios Match:_
*Jigsaw, Helios, and Equinox vs. Vin Gerard, Stigma, and Chuck Taylor vs. Hallowicked, Fire Ant, and Arik Cannon*

100% spotfest and 100% fun. I'm not sure if there is a better match that Chikara could have put on the DVD. It was really just a dream match during a Young Lion's Cup Tournament but it showed how much fun Chikara can be and all the cool stuff that their wrestlers can do. Unique rules early with one guy from each team being legal at all times. Throw in that lucha rules applied and this was all sorts of crazy. It's rating won't reflect how awesome it is because this was a total spotfest but it's still getting a really high rating. 
****1/2 *

_
FIP World Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*Erick Stevens(c) vs. Go Shiozaki w/Heartbreak Enterprises*

This wasn't good enough to be a 25+ minute match. It was a good back and forth match but wrestled at a good pace and everything but I just had a really hard time keeping my interest. Had they just started their awesome finishing stretch 5 or 10 minutes earlier I think I would have enjoyed this a lot more. It can be very frustrating to watch a good match that could have been great. 
**** *​
Considering I got this DVD for free at a DGUSA show I'm more than happy with it. The "I Quit" match was incredible, there was a great comedy match, and everything else was at least good. My only problem with the DVD is that there were some cases where the wrestlers had to overcome a lot just to put on a good match. Hybrid and WSU would be downright unbearable if the wrestlers weren't putting on a really good match.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I was gonna watch that DVD soon. Sounds much better than I thought it would be.

WSU is like SHIMMER's skanky sister. I can't really watch it because it's too scuzzy.

I watched some of Hybrid's TV show once and the production values were horrendous. They have some good talent but the overall product is crap.


----------



## Bubz

Shirley, that video in your sig is fucking awesome.


----------



## Greek_Tornado

*EVOLVE 5: DANIELSON vs SAWA​*
Chuck Taylor vs Mike Quackenbush
_Your Basic match. Good for an opener nothing very impressive. Good chemistry between the two. _
***3/4*

Up in Smoke vs Flip Kendrick and Luis Lyndon
_Average tag match, lots of standard action. Both teams working high-flying style and Kendrick\Lyndon being less comical than their previous matches.Which is a bad thing, but logical if you thing that they are 1-3, they have to get serious._
***1/2*


Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Cole
_I saw that more of a storyline promoting match. Jacobs and Cole are very good in the ring, but the wrestling, man I just didn't feel it. The hatred and stuff was all good but imo they couldn't connect._
***1/2*

Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
_First of all, I am a big fan of Sami. Having watches Callihan's promo you were really pumped up for this. The match itself was a hard hitting brawl as you'd expect. Few flaws that didn't hurt the flow. Callihan bad blading made him bleed a gallon from a ring post collision._
*****

Jon Moxley vs Frigthmare vs Johnny Gargano vs Rich Swann vs Brad Allen vs Gran Akuma
_I had high expectations for this one. They weren't of course fulfilled but it doesn't mean it was a bad match. It was very fast from the start. with good flow. Very enjoyable actually. The negatives, it was too spotty and too sloppy especially Frightmare._
****1/4*

_WSU World Title match: Mercedez Martinez (c) vs Amazing Kong._
_Wasn't impressed with that either. Mercedez squashed all her previous opponents and Kong was her first serious challenger. It had the potential, but Evolve didn't take it seriously so it was a glorified squash to my eyes._

_Kyle O'Reily vs Ricochet_
_Wow. Really liked the match. I was afraid that the styles clash between them would be a negative factor, but i was wrong thank god. Quality match, with a combination of hard kicks and submissions from Kyle and exceptional resilience and aerial ability from Ricochet. Could be the MOTN_
******

_Bryan Danielson vs Munenori Sawa_
_Standar Danielson main event match, Very stiff and lots of technical skill by Bryan who carried Sawa along the match. Brutal match, not very long._
****3/4*

_Above average show, a fun way to spend 2 hours of your summer spare time. DVD Rating:_*3+/5*​


----------



## Shock

Cole & O'Reilly sign...



> Ring of Honor officials are happy to announce that two more athletes have signed on the dotted line with ROH. Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly, fresh off the biggest weekend of their careers at “Tag Team Turmoil 2011” & “No Escape”, have put their signature to paper and have re-signed with ROH.
> 
> Cole & O’Reilly recently earned a future Tag Team Title opportunity in Richmond, VA with their victory over The Bravados in the Tag Contenders Lottery, and proved their mettle against The American Wolves the following night in Charlotte, NC. Unfortunately O’Reilly suffered an accidental injury at the hands of Eddie Edwards in that match, and had been ordered to rest it.
> 
> “Adam and Kyle have proven themselves against the best teams in ROH this year.” stated Executive Producer Jim Cornette, “With their fights against The Briscoes, the Kings, Haas & Benjamin, and the Wolves…not to mention earning themselves a title shot, Cole and O’Reilly are poised to make 2011 their year here in ROH.”
> 
> Cole & O’Reilly are scheduled to be in action when ROH returns to Chicago Ridge, IL on August 13th for our 1st ever SBG TV Tapings and Kyle assures ROH officials that he will be 100% and ready to go in time for that historic date. Tickets for that live event can be found here, http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=201, and keep an eye on ROHWrestling.com for all the details about the TV Tapings!


----------



## Fighter Daron

Wow, great, but can they appear on any other promotion?


----------



## William Murderface

Im getting back into an ROH mode & was wondering what the top shows were.

I know ive asked before, but i forgot :$


----------



## FITZ

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I was gonna watch that DVD soon. Sounds much better than I thought it would be.
> 
> WSU is like SHIMMER's skanky sister. I can't really watch it because it's too scuzzy.
> 
> I watched some of Hybrid's TV show once and the production values were horrendous. They have some good talent but the overall product is crap.


Yeah I was really surprised it was that good. The Jacobs/Boz match was much better than I was expecting. Just be warned that the production is pretty low rate. 

And an all women's wrestling company that's based in New Jersey I think would have to be scuzzy by definition.


----------



## KingCrash

*AIW - Who’s NXT - The Best of Tyrone Evans/Michael Tarver
*

*Set It Off (4/30/06)*
Tyrone Evans vs. Johnny Gargano - * 

*Uprise (8/19/06)*
Tyrone Evans vs. The Thrillbilly - N/R

*Hell On Earth 2 (10/7/06) - Last Man Standing*
Tyrone Evans vs. The Thrillbilly - *

*Extreme Is Dead (1/26/07)*
Tyrone Evans vs. Michael Hutter (Derrick Bateman) - *

*Motor City Deathwish (3/31/07)*
Tyrone Evans vs. Kano - **

*Absolution 2 (5/20/07) - Walk Through Hell Match*
Tyrone Evans vs. The Thrillbilly - **3/4

*Campus Invasion 1 - Strong Style Rules*
Tyrone Evans vs. Sami Callihan - **1/4

*Tomorrow Never Dies (9/30/07) - Strong Style Rules w/Rounds*
Tyrone Evans vs. Eddie Kingston - **3/4

*Hell On Earth 3 (10/28/07)*
Tyrone Evans vs. Jigsaw - **

*The Nightmare Before X-Mas (12/16/07)*
Tyrone Evans vs. Kano - **

_I don’t really know how long Evans was in AIW, but his time there really wasn’t made for a best of. Only his farewell speech at the end of the DVD, his feud-ender with the Thrillbilly and the Kingston match are the worthwhile things on here. And even the Kingston match was hurt with them having rounds randomly instead of just a match._
​


----------



## Mattyb2266

So I'm sad to say that I've been neglecting CHIKARA... 

I have Negative Balance and Renaissance Dawns, and I recently picked up King of Trios 2011. 

But I would like to expand on my CHIKARA collection and was wondering what recommendations you all had for me to look into next...


----------



## WillTheBloody

Mattyb2266 said:


> So I'm sad to say that I've been neglecting CHIKARA...
> 
> I have Negative Balance and Renaissance Dawns, and I recently picked up King of Trios 2011.
> 
> But I would like to expand on my CHIKARA collection and was wondering what recommendations you all had for me to look into next...


Best Of DVD's are the, uh, best way to go if you're just looking for quality matches. Obviously I could recommend any year of _King of Trios_, too. 2009's _Hiding in Plain Sight_, 2010's _Wit, Verve and a Bit o' Nerve_ and the recently-released _The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo_ from a few weeks ago are all excellent as well. It just sorta depends on what you're looking for and how familiar you are with the company.


----------



## geraldinhio

Did anyone get All Star Weekend yet ? Can't wait .


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Tag Title Classic II*

Kenny King vs. Adam Cole ***½
*
Colt Cabana vs. Mike Bennett **

Trial Series Match #5*
Andy “Right Leg” Ridge vs. Christopher Daniels ***¼

“Pick Your Poison” Rematch*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen and Steve Corino ****

Four Corner Survival*
El Generico vs. Rhett Titus vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Ricky Reyes ****

Kyle O’Reilly vs. TJ Perkins ****¼*

*Non Title Special Challenge Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt ***¾

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. The American Wolves *****½*​
_* O'Reilly/TJP was pretty great. Some unique exchanges between the two, and I'm really looking forward to TJP's other ROH matches

* Strong/Dutt was probably one of the better Dutt ROH matches I've seen

* The main event was excellent as expected, however it doesn't even touch the original Tag Title Classic. I also put KOW/Briscoes and MCMG over it in terms of their best title defenses

* Overall a pretty enjoyable show especially for a B show. The only match I wasn't into in the slightest was Cabana/Bennett_


----------



## Shock




----------



## Dug2356

After getting Quite behind on my ROH Dvds i decided to take advantage of the 25% sale. 
I Got:

Defy Or Deny
Manhattan Mayhem IV
Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1
Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 2
Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 7
Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol. 8

Still 3 behind i believe so gotta hurry up and get the rest soon.


----------



## Corey

InYourFace said:


> Im getting back into an ROH mode & was wondering what the top shows were.
> 
> I know ive asked before, but i forgot :$


All time:

Manhattan Mayhem
Better Than Our Best
FIrth Year Festival: Finale
Man Up!
Northern Navigation

Recent:

Final Battle 2010
Defy or Deny
Manhattan Mayhem IV
Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'd honestly put Nowhere to Run quite a bit ahead of Manhattan Mayhem. Both have one match that isn't bad but is nothing special (MM opener :: Jacobs vs. Collyer), but if you compare the similar matches, Nowhere to Run tends to come out on top.

The title match? Aries vs. Danielson > Aries vs. Shelley.
Punk vs. Rave? Cage match > Dog-collar match.
Cabana vs. Nigel? Call it a slight push, but I'd go with Chicago.
The mid-card singles? Lethal vs. Joe > Homicide vs. Doug.
The mid-card tag? Strong/Evans vs. Shelley/Delirious > Jacobs/Whitmer vs. Strong/Evans. BY FAR.
The Gibson matches? Call it a surprising push, although it's between Whitmer and a 2005 Romero, both of which sucked pretty badly.
The MM main event, while a lot of fun, isn't all that great by itself. Then again, we are comparing the shows as a whole, rather than piece by piece. My suggestion: watch them both along with The Final Showdown in between to judge for yourself, it'll be the greatest consecutive 9 hours of indy wrestling you've ever watched.


----------



## Bubz

I'd have to include Supercard Of Honor III in my best of all time list. Amazing show. Only one match that isn't that good.

Delirious/Go ***1/4
Strong/Stevens ****
Briscoes/AOTF ****1/4
Steenerico/BxB Hulk and SHINGO ****
Nigel/Aries ****1/2
DG 6 man ****1/2

That is what you call a fucking epic show.


----------



## smitlick

*IPW:UK - The Six Year Anniversary Show*

*1. British Cruiserweight Title*
The Lion Kid vs Rockstar Spud
**
The Lion Kid looks like someone out of the Wizard of Oz....

2. The All Stars vs Leroy Kincaid & Johnny Moss
**1/2

3. James Tighe vs Joel Redman
**1/2

*4. GHC Jr Heavyweight Title Match*
Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Zack Sabre Jr
***1/4

*5. No DQ Match*
Terry Frazier vs Sha Samuels
**3/4

*6. British Heavyweight Title* 
Dave Mastiff vs Go Shiozaki
***3/4

*7. British Tag Titles*
Zack Sabre Jr & Marty Scurll vs PAC & Mark Haskins
***3/4

*8. Steel Cage*
Martin Stone vs Danny Garnell
***-***1/4​


----------



## William Murderface

Is there anywhere i can find 2005-2007 dvds since ROH only sales the recent shows.


----------



## Corey

InYourFace said:


> Is there anywhere i can find 2005-2007 dvds since ROH only sales the recent shows.


Highspots.com


----------



## smitlick

*IPW:UK - Brawl at the Hall 6*

1. The Leaders of the New School vs The All Stars
***1/4

2. Leroy Kincaide vs Martin Stone
**3/4

3. Mark Haskins vs Eddie Edwards
***3/4

4. The All Stars vs Paul London & El Generico
***1/2

5. Joel Redman, Mark Haskins & Terry Frazier vs Iestyn Rees, Wolf Alexander & Gilligan Gordon
***

6. Dave Mastiff vs Sha Samuels
*

7. The Leaders of the New School vs Paul London & El Generico
***3/4​


----------



## Corey

Best in the World 2011 is out on DVD today. Took em exactly one month. Love the cover, kinda reminds me of UFC. Awesome bonus stuff too.

http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=551


----------



## Spinone

Great


----------



## smitlick

It would be nice if whoevers making the DVD Covers for ROH stopped using the same bland background. And they seemed to have cut bits of Richards' head off on the spine.


----------



## Shock




----------



## FITZ

PWG All Star Weekend still hasn't shipped out yet? This is getting silly.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Final Battle 2010*

The All Night Express vs. Kyle o’Reily and Adam Cole ****½*

TJ Perkins vs. Colt Cabana ***¼*

Sara Del Rey and Serena Deeb vs. Daizee Haze and Awesome Kong ***¼*

Sonjay Dutt vs. Eddie Edwards **¾*

Christopher Daniels vs. Homicide **½*

The Kings of Wrestling and Shane Hagadorn vs. The Briscoe Family ****¼

ROH World Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards *****½

Fight Without Honor*
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico *****¾*​
_* What a perfect way to open the show. I'd actually go as far as to say that the opener on this show is one of the best in ROH history. It just ticks all the boxes for what you want to open the biggest show of the year for the company.

* TJP/Cabana reminded me of the undercard matches Cabana had in 2005. A lot of fun to watch with the crowd into the majority of the match.

* Daniels/Homicide sucked. I thought it was bad the first time I watched it but this time it just felt even worse, and the finish? throwing a shirt at your opponent to set up the finish? 

* The six man tag is just so much fun and I still have to give props to Papa Briscoe. He did more in the match then he even needed to.

* I had a feeling I was going to enjoy Davey/Strong a little less this time around but I was wrong. The last 15 minutes feels like the two trying to kill each other, and some of the nearfalls that Davey gets (the SSP and Stronghold roll-up come to mind) were excellent. I'm still not 100% sure about the ending, I mean I love it and it kept Davey looking strong (no pun intended) while Strong looked like a massive prick but was the concussion legit? obviously the problem with Davey's ear was because the new camera angle used on the DVD shows the blood appearing right after Davey's head is lifted off the mat during the post-match. Still an excellent match.

* I don't really know what more can be said about the main event. Intense...Brutal...Insane...Incredible...just a perfect way to cap off the year for ROH really and it takes the spot as my 2010 Match of the Year.

* Overall I loved the show more on my second watch then watching it live. The double main event is excellent, the opener is perfect in getting the fans revved up for the rest of the show and there is fun stuff in between like TJP/Cabana, KOW/Briscoes and the women's tag match. The only two matches I either disliked or didn't care for were Dutt/Edwards and Homicide/Daniels._


----------



## peachchaos

Man, the more I think about it as a whole, the Steen-Generico feud was by far the best feud ROH has ever crafted. In fact, when you look at everything that sprung from it (the Corino Recovery storyline, Steen as the Antichrist, and Generico as a viable singles champion) nothing in the companies history save for the Summer of Punk even comes close.


----------



## ECW fan

TaylorFitz said:


> PWG All Star Weekend still hasn't shipped out yet? This is getting silly.


Indeed. Ive had that shit pre-ordered since June 1st. They need to get on the ball with this.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Caught in a Cauldron of Hate*

1. Claudio Castagnoli vs Dasher Hatfield
**3/4

2. The UnStable vs 3.0
**3/4

3. Gregory Iron vs Icarus
**

4. Sugar Dunkerton vs Brodie Lee
**1/2

5. The Colony vs The Osirian Portal
***1/2

*6. Young Lions Cup*
Frightmare vs Rich Swann
***

7. Max Boyer vs Tim Donst
N/A

8. Eddie Kingston vs Johnny Gargano
***

*9. Campeonatos de Parejas*
Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs The Batiri
***1/2

*10. Bonus*
The UnStable & Dasher Hatfield vs Tigers Mask, Black Buffalo & Tadasuke
**1/2

*Chikara - Clutch of Doom*

1. Mike Quackenbush vs Green Ant
**

2. Icarus vs Ophidian
**

3. The Throwbacks vs The UnStable
**1/4

4. 3.0 vs Los Ice Creams vs The Osirian Portal vs The BDK
***1/4

5. Madison Eagles vs Sara Del Rey
***

6. The Spectral Envoy vs The Batiri
***1/2

7. Jigsaw vs Tim Donst
*

8. The Colony vs The BDK
***1/2

*9. Bonus*
Frightmare & Tsubasa vs The BDK
**​


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Champions vs. All Stars*
*
Non Title - Champion vs. Champion*
Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels ****

Andy “Right Leg” Ridge and Grizzly Redwood vs. The Bravado Brothers **½*

Adam Cole vs. Mike Bennett ***½*

Homicide vs. Rhett Titus ****

Steve Corino vs. Caleb Konley **¼*

Colt Cabana vs. Caprice Coleman **¾*

Kenny King vs. Kyle O’Reilly ****¼

ROH Champions vs. ROH All Stars*
Roderick Strong, Christopher Daniels and The Kings of Wrestling vs. Davey Richards, El Generico and The Briscoes ****¼*​_
* Strong/Daniels was an okay opener to the show, and the aftermath with the Kings set up how the team would play out in the main event.

* Cole/Bennett was surprisingly enjoyable. Probably the best Bennett match I've seen.

* It didn't even take a second for Rhett's head to start leaking with blood after the headbutt from Homicide. Him trying to cut a promo afterwards was pretty awkward.

* Really enjoyed Corino's promo before his match and can't wait to watch the rest of the stuff he did leading up to Best in the World.

* King/O'Reilly was MOTN for me. Very fun match between the two with some unique exchanges, that kept the crowd interested throughout.

* The main event wasn't the easiest match to keep a hold of my attention. Not a bad match but pretty disappointing considering the talent involved.

* Perhaps it's because I kept my expectations low but despite the low ratings for the majority of matches, I didn't actually hate the show or anything. Outside of the main event, it was actually pretty easy to watch. It does seem to be the weakest ROH card of 2011._


----------



## LariatSavage

I figured I'd watch some good wrestling before Impact...

PWG Card Subject to Change III Review


----------



## Manu_Styles

Just order wXw For You Japan and AIW Absolution anyone see those shows¿?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

LariatSavage said:


> I figured I'd watch some good wrestling before Impact...
> 
> PWG Card Subject to Change III Review


Why not continue watching good wrestling instead of Impact?


----------



## Concrete

Why can't ASW just ship? I don't want to buy it until I see a review and I can't see a review until they actually ship it


----------



## LariatSavage

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Why not continue watching good wrestling instead of Impact?


Readers want what they want. PWG reviews get about 20% of the readers a TNA review gets. TNA reviews are also free since it's on TV.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*SCOH6*

- Homicide vs. Elgin was solid enough.

- Cole & O'Reilly vs. Bravados was awesome! Needs to be seen to be believed.

- Nice to see Jacobs back.

- Corino vs. Bennett was great. Corino knows how to play to Bennett's strengths. The pre-match soap opera was decent too.

- Generico-Hero. Midcard comedy match. Felt like a PWG match. Dodgy finish. Insanely hot blonde in the crowd, checking out Hero's bulge.

- Richards vs. Haas did nothing for me. Davey should never be put in the ring with an ex-WWE guy. It exposes his lack of size. I wasn't feeling any chemistry, at all. Felt like two tag team wrestlers wrestling a filler match.

- Not a great crowd and Santamaria on commentary, to boot. The second half has a lot of work to do...

- If Shelton and Claudio wrestle each other a couple more times, they could have an awesome match. Their styles (in theory) mesh well. Here, Shelton was sloppy as shit and didn't look motivated. WWE Shelton Benjamin is back.

- Nothing much memorable about Cabana-Daniels

- Briscoes-ANX was one of the best matches that I've seen for a long time. Strong MOTY candidate. ANX are passing the Briscoes test, with flying colours.

- Edwards-Strong. Load of crap. Bad night for the American Wolves.

_A harsh critic could call this a one match show. It's worth checking out that Cole & O'Reilly match though and, if you're into Corino and Bennett's characters, their match. Jacobs coming back was a nice moment too. 

Otherwise, this whole show felt half-hearted to me. This wasn't worthy of the Supercard name, either in theme or quality. All of the DVD shows, since the SBG buyout, seem like thrown-together afterthoughts, to me. I think we've seen the start of the era of the true ROH house show._


----------



## FITZ

Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 2009 


_
Opening Round Match:_
*Louis Lyndon vs. Marion Fontaine*

Don't really know why they had to have Fontaine's control segment last for so long. Fontaine comes across as really annoying which is good for a heel I guess. Shouldn't have lasted so long but it wasn't all that bad of a match. I really don't like Lyndon that much but he didn't bother me as much as he normally does. 
****

_
Opening Round Match:_
*Johnny Gargano vs. Chris Jones *

I don't know who Chris Jones is but I do know that he's had at least one good match. I liked the dynamic this match had of Jones being the local home town hero of sorts and Gargano being the cocky, almost annoying heel. They never went crazy with spots and the match never dragged. 
***3/4*

_
Opening Round Match:_
*Dave Cole vs. Silas Young 
*
I have to give them a lot of credit for the beginning of the match. After a nice technical display that really showed how athletic both guys Cole just spits in Young's face, immediately turning a match with two random guys in a tournament match together into a match that has a clear cut face and heel as well as creating some heat between them. The match as a whole was good too, both guys can move around in the ring pretty well and they told a pretty good story out there. Very enjoyable. Would have gone higher but Young's comeback was pretty weak and he really didn't get enough offense in for someone that would go on to win the match.
***1/2*


_Opening Round Match:_
*Jon Moxley vs. Brad Allen*

I liked Moxley's promo before the match where he basically said his whole plan in the tournament was to be an asshole. The match was decent but once again a little too one sided. I just don't like the idea of having Moxley dominate most of the match and go over Allen cleanly. There was never a time when I really though Allen was going to win. Kind of odd considering Allen came into this match as the FIP Heritage Champion and FIP was holding the event. Even if he wasn't going to win they could have at least made him look a little stronger. 
***1/2*

_
Opening Round Match:_
*Shane Hollister vs. Flip Kendrick*

Flip did some cool flippy shit. Aide from that this match did nothing for me. Kendrick is not someone that I want to see in a lengthy singles match as Hollister didn't impress me all that much in my first match of his that I saw. It wasn't terrible though. 
****

_
Opening Round Match:_
*TJ Perkins vs Arik Cannon *

A good back and forth, hard hitting match. Cannon ended up playing the heel in this one and I thought he did a pretty good job. Best match on the DVD so far. Closest to the style that we see in Evolve out of all the other matches so far. 
*****


_Opening Round Match:_
*Scotty Vortex vs. Egotistico Fantastico*

Ego's promo before the match really made this a lot more interesting. He basically talked about how everyone was looking down at CZW but him and Vortex were going to have a great match to show that CZW isn't just death match wrestling. With his promo you got the sense that there really was a lot at stake in this match as the winner would have the chance to go on and represent their company (both were CZW guys) in the tournament. I thought both guys put in a really good effort here, they seemed to be believing in the promo that Ego gave. I've seen Ego before and I think he's a pretty decent worker but I've never seen Vortex wrestle before. While I wouldn't call him great I do have to say that I was pretty impressed with him. 
**** *


_Opening Round Match:_
*Davey Richards vs. Drake Younger*

Well this sucks. This is the last match on disc 1 and it just won't play. I saw about 5 minutes of it total, it looked pretty good. This sucks. 
*No Rating*



_Quarter Final Match:_
*Egotistico Fantastico vs. Davey Richards*

After seeing another Ego promo I can see why he ditched the comedy gimmick. The guy cut a pretty decent promo but he's hard to take serious with his gimmick. This was a good opener, Davey made Ego look pretty good even though he went over him. Nice length, a little over 10 minutes I think, and easy to watch. 
***3/4 *


_Quarter Final Match:_
*Shane Hollister vs. TJ Perkins *

Aside from some terrible looking high risk moves from Hollister this was fantastic. From the technical encounters early on to an ending where I really didn't know who would win until the very end it was really well done. Best match of the tournament so far (or at least out of the ones that I was able to see).
****1/4*

_
Quarter Final Match:_
*Johnny Gargano vs. Louis Lyndon*

Gargano putting on Lyndon's headband and wig and beating the hell out of him was pretty awesome. The rest of the match was pretty solid too, even if there was way too much kung fu crap from Lyndon. It's so annoying to see the face start his comeback by doing a flip from the top rope and hitting the heel with a karate chop on his way down. Still a pretty good match despite all the things that annoyed me. 
***1/2 *


_Quarter Final Match:_
*John Moxley vs. Silas Young* 

Moxley keeps up his plan of being an asshole by slapping Young in the face to start the match. This was pretty solid, a good back and forth match. I was happy to see that Young didn't let Moxley control the whole match like he did in his opening round match. 
***3/4 *


_Semi-Final Match:_
*TJ Perkins vs. Davey Richards*

I was so happy when I realized these two were going to have a match against each other. It was focused more on the technical aspects of the match instead of just stiffing each other the whole time. No real problems with that though. 
****1/4*

_
Semi-Final Match:_
*Silas Young vs. Johnny Gargano *

Did Gargano really not win this? Right as I actually started to get interested the match ended. One of the weaker matches in the tournament but Young had another match to go and didn't have much rest. I guess he needed to save himself. 
**3/4* 


_Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 2009 Finals:_
*Davey Richards vs. Silas Young* 

So I had some problems with the last match on Disc 1 and guess what happens with the main event of Disc 2. Yeah that's right it fucking freezes again. 
*No Rating *​

So these DVDs are pieces of shit. If a DVD smells like maple syrup that should be a sign that they're pieces of shit. So disc one had some problems, I'll admit that I've watched a little of this before so I could have messed it up. That's unlikely because I always take care of my stuff. But I never even took Disc 2 out of the case until I put in my laptop to watch it. So I didn't mess up my DVDs. 

But on the other hand I got this for free when I went to Evolve 1 so I guess I can't complaint that much. What really bothers me is that looking at other reviews the best matches were the two that I wasn't able to see. From what I saw there are a lot better ways to spend 3 and a half hours.


----------



## smitlick

ROH $5 DVD Sale



> Don’t miss your opportunity to pick up Ring of Honor live event DVD’s from 2002-2009 for the sale price of $5 each exclusively at ROHWrestling.com. The sale offer includes all in stock titles from 2002 through 2008 plus select titles from 2009. These titles are available WHILE SUPPLIES LAST so don’t delay.
> 
> The prices for these items have already been discounted in the ROH Store under the “Ring of Honor DVD” section, so there is no need to worry about special discount codes for this sale. Just put the item in your shopping cart and you’re ready to go!
> 
> Don’t miss out on getting that DVD you’ve been missing. This offer is valid until Tuesday, August 2nd at 4 PM EST or while supplies last. The $5 DVD offer is only valid on new orders placed at www.rohstore.com. No adjustments to prior purchases.


Recommendations for anyone looking to get some stuff

- Manhattan Mayhem III (For $5 its worth it to see ANX vs Bucks, Steenerico vs Wolves & Lynn vs Aries)
- Double Feature II ($5 alone for the Tag Title Match)
- Respect Is Earned II (Really solid show with a great AOTF vs Danielson/Aries match)
- Return Engagement (3 **** matches)
- Tag Wars 2008 (AOTF vs MCMG)
- Take No Prisoners 08 (Danielson vs Aries & Black vs Nigel)
- Fifth Year Festival NYC (Morishima vs Joe)
- Anarchy In The UK (Probably my favourite ROH Show)


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I can't believe Tag Wars 2006 and Take No Prisoners 2008 are still in stock.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Only The Strong Survive*

Adam Cole and Kyle O’Reilly vs. The Bravado Brothers ***½
*
Rhett Titus vs. Caprice Coleman ****

Colt Cabana vs. Grizzly Redwood **¾*

Mike Bennett vs. Cedric Alexander **½

ROH World TV Title Match*
Christopher Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****½-***¾*

Steve Corino and Andy “Right Leg” Ridge vs. Alabama Attitude ***

Chris Hero vs. Davey Richards ****¾

Four Corner Survival*
Homicide vs. El Generico vs. Kenny King vs. Mark Briscoe ***¾

ROH World Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe *****¼-****½*​_
* The opener was kept short and sweet, which made me enjoy it more then the previous match between the two teams.

* Titus/Coleman was a much better chance for Caprice to showcase what he can do then his match with Cabana from Champions vs. All Stars.

* Daniels/Claudio was pretty excellent. The crowd was hot from the start and just ate up everything the two did. BME botch wasn't as bad as I was expecting.

* Hero/Davey was great but it had some serious overkill towards the end which just turned me off a good bit. Hoping their PWG match is better then this.

* I fucking loved Strong/Briscoe. Bloody, brutal and intense from the get go, and yet somehow they actually made the crowd believe Jay had a chance of winning the title towards the end. Jay also did a great job using the crowd during a couple moments of the match to help him get hyped and even more intense during one exchance.

* Overall a pretty damn enjoyable show for me. An excellent main event, two very good matches in Claudio/Daniels and Hero/Davey and some other enjoyable undercard matches as well with the opener and the four corner survival. Very good crowd as well, and that can make a big difference for me. Oh and when did Hurley from Lost start ring announcing? :side:_


----------



## McQueen

Tag Wars 2006 is a sleeper show. Not surprised really, doesn't look too great on paper.


----------



## William Murderface

What shows from 05 to 07 should i get with the 5 dollar deal?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Take No Prisoners 2008
Tag Wars 2006
Return Engagement
Tag Wars 2008
Stalemate
Throwdown
Chi-Town Struggle
Generation Now


----------



## Concrete

I might need to be going to make a purchase


----------



## William Murderface

Prob gonna get Tag Wars 06, Domination, Take No Prisoners 08, Fifth Year Festival NYC.

Look pretty good?


----------



## McQueen

Yeah thats a pretty solid set of shows there.

I may finally buy Gut Check and rebuy a copy of Battle of St. Paul (I was there in the front row ) since i'm not sure i'm ever getting my copy back from my friend haha.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Domination is a great pick. Good main event with two great tag matches underneath. Wasn't too impressed with FYF NYC. Whitmer vs. Albright is a terrible shitfest.


----------



## McQueen

If Domination got to keep the Nigel/Dragon match they taped for the PPV a few weeks later i'd rate it as one of the best shows ROH ever did.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

No doubt, a MOTYC plus two ****+ tags. BUT it does have Cross vs. Davey.


----------



## William Murderface

What would u choose instead of FYF?


----------



## Corey

A New Level. Nothing bad, 5 matches at ***+ and an awesome Danielson/Marufuji match. Plus, it's the Hammerstein. You should be sold just on that.


----------



## William Murderface

Would u replace tag wars 06 with anything


----------



## smitlick

Return Engagement is what I'd replace it with though i haven't actually seen Tag Wars 06.. I might actually pick that and Domination up finally.


----------



## William Murderface

Prob will get Return Engagement since i found Tag Wars on ebay.

So Domination, Return Engagement, Take No Prisoners 08, & A New Level.

Thanks for the info guys (Y)


----------



## FITZ

Evolve 6 

*
Drake Younger (3-0) vs. Silas Young (0-1)*

Silas Young can be a lot of fun to watch. He can move around really well for a big man and can also bump like a little guy at times. They stiffed each other a bunch and hit some crazy moves. It was around 10 minutes and after seeing this I'm happy to be watching Evolve again. Younger being so upset after the match really showed how important wins were. 
***3/4 *
*

AR Fox (0-0) vs. Tony Nese (0-0) vs. Scott Reed (0-0) vs. Rich Swan (0-1)*

I love it when AR Fox bothces, when he crashes onto the floor the move looks better than if he had actually done the move right. He straight up face plants on the floor in a botched moonsault attempt. The match was a blast though. All spots granted but it was short and very entertaining. 
***1/2 *


*Bobby Fish (0-4) vs. Kyle O'Reilly (2-2)*

This is one of those matches that you really only get to see from Evolve. It was as real looking as you can get for a wrestling match during the first half. The second half was just a straight up war where they really beat the hell out of each other. Great match. 
****1/2 *
*

Super Smash Brothers (0-0) vs. Up in Smoke (3-0)*

Another good match. Cheech and Cloudy are always fun to watch and I the SSB from pretty good in this one as well. Some really cool spots and funny heel antics by Cheech and Cloudy. 
***3/4 *


_Relaxed Rules:_
*Homicide (0-0) vs. John Moxley (0-1) *

The match itself was nothing special but it was all about building a feud between Homicide and Moxley, and in that aspect the match worked perfectly. You could just see Homicide getting more and more pissed off with Moxley who would talk trash at every opportunity. I really liked the arm work on Homicide as well, using the guard rail to apply a hammerlock was a pretty good idea. Moxley going over clean by the ref calling for the match was a good booking decision as Homicide had a reason to be pissed and Moxley still looked good getting the win. 
**** *

Post match was awesome, even better than the match itself. Homicide lost it and started to beat up Moxley but Moxley refused to fight back by telling Homicide that he played by the rules and talking about how Homicide was going to get suspended and fined for what he was doing. Throwing in some insults like calling Homicide a pussy made it even better. Moxley taking the whole beating and handing Homicide a screw driver so he could keep hitting him with it was awesome. This is the best I've ever seen Moxley. This had to be what got him signed to a developmental deal. This is probably the best thing I've seen in Evolve, they really used the unique rules that the company has to their fullest extent. I can't think of a better way to build a feud. 

*
Adam Cole (1-2) vs. Ricochet (2-2)*

A much different approach then what I was expecting. I thought they were just going to go all and throw in a bunch of a spots. Instead they went with a more hard hitting approach and spread out the crazy spots. There were still plenty of spots though and most of them looked awesome. Really good match. 
****1/4 *
*

Johnny Gargano (3-2) vs. Jimmy Jacobs (4-1)*

Aside from the fact that this match is really good it should be seen because it shows how awesome of a place the Ace Arena is. They hung on the support beam for the air conditioner (that I know doesn't work from personal experience) and kicked each other. The other awesome spot was using the guard rails that are nailed into the ground to set up a suicide dive into the crowd onto a bunch of chairs. The match was really good too, Gargano and Jacobs had been involved with each other since Evolve 1 and it was good to see that Gabe was able to reach some sort of conclusion to this match before Jacobs left. 
****1/2 *


*Austin Aries (0-0) vs. Chuck Taylor (4-1) *

I thought they both did a good job at showing some personality in the match. Hearing that Taylor wrestled a good portion of the match with a dislocated shoulder is pretty crazy. Everything worked well here, they had some nice technical stuff, some brutal chops, and a few hilarious moments. Not sure if I agree with the decision of Aries going over but I still enjoyed this match a lot. Not on par with some of the other main events that Evolve has had but it was still pretty awesome.
****3/4*​

This is a really good show. Every match was enjoyable and there was a wide variety of styles shown. Aside from the main event nothing went to too long and this made the show really easy to watch. There are a ton of good matches but this could have used a great one. I would still recommend this to just about anyone. I've now seen the first 6 Evolve shows and they haven't had a bad show yet.


----------



## Brye

Anybody think that can give me a bit of a description of EVOLVE? Perhaps just what makes it different than other companies and a couple really solid matchs (other than the ones TaylorFitz posted above).


----------



## smitlick

They have very few gimmicks and very few faces/heels... Its like an attempted MMA Version of Wrestling except without most of the personality and striking..


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - World's Greatest*

- According to Mark Briscoe the best wrestler hes faced is Akira Taue. Its really worth a look the 10 Questions with Mark Briscoe. Hes pretty funny.

1. Kyle O'Reilly vs Jay Briscoe
***1/4

2. The Bravado Brothers vs Steve Corino & Grizzly Redwood
**

3. Mike Bennett vs Mark Briscoe
**1/2

4. Mike Mondo vs Rhett Titus vs Colt Cabana vs Andy Ridge
*3/4

5. Michael Elgin vs Christopher Daniels
**3/4

6. Homicide vs El Generico
**1/2

7. Kenny King vs Eddie Edwards
***1/2

8. Roderick Strong & The Kings of Wrestling vs Davey Richards & Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team
****-****1/4​


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Mark on the Taue bandwagon? Fair play to the man, Taue is really underrated and would get more love if he wasn't surrounded by Jumbo, Misawa, Kawada, Kikuchi and Kobashi for a lot of his career.


----------



## geraldinhio

PWG is actually pulling the piss now , this has to be one of their slowest DVD releases ever .


----------



## KingCrash

Well Highspots says that they should be shipping Monday, but I'll believe that when it finally shows up on my doorstep.


----------



## Corey

Brye said:


> Anybody think that can give me a bit of a description of EVOLVE? Perhaps just what makes it different than other companies and a couple really solid matchs (other than the ones TaylorFitz posted above).


The best match in EVOLVE history imo is Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi from the first show. Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka from EVOLVE 2 and Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Sami Callihan from EVOLVE 7 are two others that spring to mind. Haven't seen the two Danielson matches.


----------



## Chismo

Where can I get the ROH/FWA 'Frontiers Of Honor' event? You know, the show where Joe turned the title into the ROH World Championship when he defended it against The Zebra Kid. Is that shit even televised?

Also, is there any 'official' video of Davey Richards' first title defense (vs. Tommy End in Barcelona). There are some amateur clips on YT, and it seemed like a decent bout.


----------



## FITZ

Brye said:


> Anybody think that can give me a bit of a description of EVOLVE? Perhaps just what makes it different than other companies and a couple really solid matchs (other than the ones TaylorFitz posted above).


TJP/Sawa is one of the coolest matches I've seen. It could have passed for a real fight for a majority of the match. Anything Bobby Fish has done has been pretty great as well. Chuck Taylor and Claudio Castagnoli also had a great match at Evolve 3. 



Jack Evans 187 said:


> The best match in EVOLVE history imo is Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi from the first show. Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka from EVOLVE 2 and Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Sami Callihan from EVOLVE 7 are two others that spring to mind. Haven't seen the two Danielson matches.


Danielson/Fish is the best Evolve match I've seen out of the first 6 shows.


----------



## Platt

So pissed of about AS, since Highspots said it was shipping last Monday I ordered it and the new WWE release at the same time so not only do I not have ASW yet but I don't have that either


----------



## Tarfu

McQueen said:


> Battle of St. Paul (I was there in the front row )


Hey, I own that show. Describe yourself and I'll spot your sorry ass.


----------



## SHIRLEY

One day left on everything in my sig.


----------



## Platt

You got anymore KC stuff you're going to be selling?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Platt said:


> You got anymore KC stuff you're going to be selling?


Mike Graham Guest Booker

Also YOU GUN GET GOT this weekend


----------



## McQueen

Tarfu said:


> Hey, I own that show. Describe yourself and I'll spot your sorry ass.


I remember seeing myself in the crowd for a second or two but its been so long since i've seen the show (I let my buddy I went with borrow it a while back and keep forgetting to get it back from him and I hardly see him these days) I wouldn't know where to look. I was by the table which got destroyed during the Albright/Pearce vs Cide/Cabana match because I picked up Cide's bandana and took it. 

I'm on the back of Epic Encounter 2 though in the backround of the Matt Sydal picture, but i'm kind of blurry. Kinda marked out when I got the show and saw that.


----------



## Emperor DC

A New Level

Domination

Manhattan Mayhem III

Motor City Madness 2009

Respect Is Earned II

Return Engagement

Tag Wars 2006

Take No Prisoners

That's my order. Couple of 'em are for a family member who wants to get into ROH, the rest to add to my collection. 

I guess SBG are clean to get stock cleared out, so can't complain. I wonder whether they'd reprint some classic shows from the past once on TV, do it at a good deal and I'd imagine you'd get quite a few buys.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Been watching ROH SoCal Showdown II today and want to weigh in on TJ Perkins vs Davey Richards. I think I may have set my expectations too high on this one since they are both two of my favorite performers and I have seen it ranked highly on here, but I think I can only go as high as ***3/4 on it. Still a very good match, and a rewatch will certainly be in order since my lackluster mood today may very well account for why I was not as into it as I had hoped.

I then took a break from that show and just watched CM Punk vs Austin Aries from Weekend of Thunder Night One...and I just have to say how much I would kill to see these two go at it today, as they are two of the best in the world right now.


----------



## jawbreaker

Their match at Death Before Dishonor III is better.


----------



## KingKicks

I felt somewhat similar on Richards/Perkins. I enjoyed it, and it was a great match but I definitely set my expectations a little too high.

*ROH SoCal Showdown II*

The Bravado Brothers vs. Cedric Alexander and Caleb Konley **¾*

Colt Cabana vs. Jay Briscoe **½*

The All Night Express vs. The Cutler Brothers ****

Davey Richards vs. TJ Perkins ****¾-****

ROH World TV Title Match*
Christopher Daniels vs. Mark Briscoe ****

Non Title Rematch*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas ****¼

ROH World Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs. El Generico ******​_
* Personally thought the Cutlers looked terrible. First time I've watched them in a good while but they looked really unimpressive.

* Davey/TJP was great. As I said above, I set my expectations a little high as I was disappointed and expected more but I'm not taking anything away from what was a great match.

* Daniels/Briscoe was one of the better singles Mark Briscoe matches I've seen. Very enjoyable throughout.

* KOW/Haas and Benjamin was probably the weakest of the three matches for me. Though I still need to rewatch the third match (was there live), this felt quite awkward early on and you could spot a good few mistakes (mostly involving Shelton). The last few minutes were pretty enjoyable though.

* Really enjoyed Strong/Generico. Crowd was really into it (something Generico tends to do best), and even bought into Generico possibily winning at the end. MOTN for me.

* Overall I couldn't get into much with the first few matches but from Davey/TJP onwards, it's a pretty enjoyable show._


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - 9th Anniversary Show*

1. Colt Cabana vs Davey Richards
***1/4

2. Grizzly Redwood vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Steve Corino vs Mike Bennett
**

3. Michael Elgin vs El Generico
**1/2

*4. ROH World Title No Holds Barred Barrio Street Fight*
Roderick Strong vs Homicide
**1/2

5. Sara Del Rey vs MsChif
*1/2

*6. ROH Tag Team Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs The All-Night Express
***1/2

*7. ROH TV Title - 2 out of 3 Falls*
Christopher Daniels vs Eddie Edwards
****1/4

*8. Number 1 Contender for ROH Tag Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team
***3/4​


----------



## Groovemachine

That's very interesting to hear the above thoughts on Perkins/Richards from Socal Showdown II. I heard good things from live reports but managed to kinda stay away from reviews of the DVD, so when it came to watching it I was blown away. I went ****1/2 and it's my #4 MOTY. From the awesome opening MMA-esque segment, to some terrific mat exchanges, this had everything and was just an all-around hard fought contest. Davey didn't rely on his tired shtick either, I'd say Perkins brought out his innovative side. Big thumbs up from me, I had no issues with it.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Less than 1hr left on some of the auctions that are finishing today.

The following are now up too...

ROH 'Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings'
_Rare. Long time OOP._

Kayfabe Commentaries 'Guest Booker with Mike Graham'
_If you're interested in the old Florida territories or a fan of any of the bookers that were influenced by Eddie Graham (everyone good), it's worth a look._


----------



## McQueen

Does Ron Killings shoot about a CON-Spiracy in TNA?


----------



## SHIRLEY

McQueen said:


> Does Ron Killings shoot about a CON-Spiracy in TNA?


He accuses J.R. of being racist, if nothing else.


----------



## McQueen

If I weren't so broke right now I might think to buy that off you but yeah.


----------



## Bubz

Chicharito™ said:


> I felt somewhat similar on Richards/Perkins. I enjoyed it, and it was a great match but I definitely set my expectations a little too high.
> 
> *ROH SoCal Showdown II*
> 
> The Bravado Brothers vs. Cedric Alexander and Caleb Konley **¾*
> 
> Colt Cabana vs. Jay Briscoe **½*
> 
> The All Night Express vs. The Cutler Brothers ****
> 
> Davey Richards vs. TJ Perkins ****¾-****
> 
> ROH World TV Title Match*
> Christopher Daniels vs. Mark Briscoe ****
> 
> Non Title Rematch
> The Kings of Wrestling vs. Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas ***¼
> 
> ROH World Title Match*
> Roderick Strong vs. El Generico ******​_
> * Personally thought the Cutlers looked terrible. First time I've watched them in a good while but they looked really unimpressive.
> 
> * Davey/TJP was great. As I said above, I set my expectations a little high as I was disappointed and expected more but I'm not taking anything away from what was a great match.
> 
> * Daniels/Briscoe was one of the better singles Mark Briscoe matches I've seen. Very enjoyable throughout.
> 
> ** KOW/Haas and Benjamin was probably the weakest of the three matches for me. Though I still need to rewatch the third match (was there live), this felt quite awkward early on and you could spot a good few mistakes (mostly involving Shelton). The last few minutes were pretty enjoyable though.*
> 
> * Really enjoyed Strong/Generico. Crowd was really into it (something Generico tends to do best), and even bought into Generico possibily winning at the end. MOTN for me.
> 
> * Overall I couldn't get into much with the first few matches but from Davey/TJP onwards, it's a pretty enjoyable show._


I really enjoyed it. I had it rated at **** which is what I have all the KOW/WGTT matches at I think.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I already posted this in the Chikara Thread, but I thought others might be interested to know this as well. There were two big news items stemming from the show today:



> - *November 13th* in *Philadelphia* will be *Chikara Pro's first iPPV*!
> 
> - Both nights of *Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel weekend will be available tomorrow* at Smart Mark Video!


If you haven't seen the weekend results yet and you already planned on buying the shows, this is a fantastic opportunity to go in blind and watch the DVDs without knowing the results!


----------



## McQueen

Spoiler, everyone loses for spending money on CHIKARA DVD's.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Spoiler: CHIKARA is the only company that doesn't completely flood the market with as many iPPV's as they possibly can. Only doing so for their finale, giving it some sense of importance. Does better numbers than any other iPPV in 2011. We shall see...indeed.


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> Spoiler, everyone loses for spending money on CHIKARA DVD's.


Lol. There needs to be a mcqueen rep rule because so many of your posts are worthy.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH World’s Greatest*

Jay Briscoe vs. Kyle O’Reilly *****

Steve Corino and Grizzly Redwood vs. The Bravado Brothers **¾*

Mark Briscoe vs. Mike Bennett **¼

Four Corner Survival*
Colt Cabana vs. Rhett Titus vs. Mike Mondo vs. Andy Ridge **½

Non Title Challenge Match*
Christopher Daniels vs. Michael Elgin ***¼*

Homicide vs. El Generico ****

Kenny King vs. Eddie Edwards ****½*

Davey Richards, Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin vs. Roderick Strong and The Kings of Wrestling *****-****¼*​
_* Holy shit was the crowd hot for the opener. They were literally popping loud for everything O'Reilly and Jay did, helped make it a very fun opener.

* Corino was once again excellent. Just everything he does is fantastic, and he has the fans in the palm of his hands during his matches. 1 of the best things in ROH right now easily.

* Andy Ridge's yelling is awful. He does it as much as Kelly Kelly, but her's is at least somewhat bearable.

* King/Edwards was King's second best singles match for me. Great exchanges between the two and crowd was pretty into the action throughout the match.

* Though it could of been kept a little shorter, the main event was pretty great. Haas and Benjamin didn't bore me anywhere close to as much as they usually do and the crowd was really into the match too which certainly helped.

* Pretty average show with a great main event and very good Edwards/King match. It's ashame the rest of the card wasn't better because the crowd was pretty damn good throughout and a slightly better card could of made it the best Dayton show in years. Oh and the 10 questions with Mark Briscoe was freaking hilarious._


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Am I the only one found that main event to be good but way too fucking long (and thus, being absolutely nothing special)?


----------



## Bubz

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Am I the only one found that main event to be good but way too fucking long (and thus, being absolutely nothing special)?


I'm with you. On first watch I thought it was great. On the second watch I just wanted it to end, it seemed to drag on for ages (maybe because it was about 40 fucking minutes long).


----------



## KingCrash

Still liked it alot, but with that and the main at I think Champions vs. All-Stars I think ROH felt it had to put on a long main event to make people feel like they got their money's worth out of the show. 10 min. off of both and they would have been great. Both still blow that tag title match at BITW out of the water.

*NWA Force-1 - Valentines Mask-Acre*


Greg Excellent vs. Niles Young - *1/2

*No DQ Handicap Match*
Monster Squad vs. DJ Hyde - N/A 

Nui Tofiga vs. Joe Ettell - Squash

Johnny Calzone vs. Ryan Slater - **

Sami Callihan vs. Sugar Dunkerton - **1/4

*F1 Tag Team Titles*
The Black Gate Asylum (Alex Payne & Kevin Cunningham) vs. The Osirian Portal - **3/4

*Six-Man Scramble*
RV1 vs. Alex Colon vs. Joel Maximo vs. Cedrick Alexander vs. Josh Hybrid vs. JT Roberts - **1/2 

Joe Gacy vs. Frightmare - **3/4


_Generally a flatline show with only them setting up a first-time one-on-one match between The Osirian Portal standing out._



*CZW - New Heights*


The Set (Lance Lude & J-Sinn) vs. The BLK-OUT (Ruckus & Alex Colon) - **

Ricky Reyes vs. Ty Hagen - *
_Why do companies still use Reyes, and why did DJ put him over here?_

*UltraViolent Rules*
Matt Tremont vs. Little Mondo - *1/2

*CZW WIRED Title*
Jake Crist vs. AR Fox - ***
_Kind of understand the title change, but Fox was starting to gain momentum and one of the few things the fans got behind. The improving Irish Airborne could help the tag division though._

Sami Callihan vs. Necro Butcher - **
_Can you retire already Necro. Just imagine the pointless Embassy brawls during Necro's final time in ROH and you've seen this._

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Joker vs. Devon Moore - **1/2

*CZW UltraViolent Underground Title - Gusset Plate Death Match*
MASADA vs. Danny Havoc - N/R
Just a bloodbath. Either you’ll like it or not.

*WIRED Bonus Match*
The Runaways (Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater) vs. Azrieal & Bandido Jr. - ** 

*BJW Bonus Death Match*
Yuko Miyamoto vs. Masashi Takeda - N/R
_Couldn’t see this one because the picture just turned all white for the entire match. Way to go DJ._

_Overall a meh show. At least they’re trying to do something with all the Sabian hate there is but no one wants to see him and Devon Moore in any type of match., let alone a lumberjack strap match where you know the lumberjacks are plants. Next show might be interesting with Whitmer/Callihan & whatever a Psycho Circus Double Ring Deathmatch is._


​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Champions vs. All-Stars and World's Greatest would have been much greater shows if their main events were split into 2-3 matches each.

Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards II (making MM4 the rubber match)
Strong & KOW vs. Briscoes & Generico

Roderick Strong vs. Shelton Benjamin NON-TITLE
Chris Hero vs. Charlie Haas
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards (making people more excited for the Plymouth rematch)


----------



## KingCrash

You would have to take off both Mike Bennett and the Bravados match to do it, but I'd have been fine with that. At least we got a great A. Wolves best of with Champs vs. All Stars.


----------



## William Murderface

Looks like i wont be getting those 4 shows i chose after all since im getting close to being broke  i picked a bad time to be in a real ROH mood.

Dude win Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 on Ebay before i came to that conclusion though, so (Y)


----------



## Chismo

Anyone seen Finlay/Callihan? Is it really a four star match? Is Finlay even bigger badass mofo now, without WWE's restrictions? Also, can someone write something about EVOLVE? I never watched anything from them. And some best matches, please.


----------



## Even Flow

My CHIKARA DVD's arrived earlier (Y)


----------



## Corey

JoeRulz said:


> Anyone seen Finlay/Callihan? Is it really a four star match? Is Finlay even bigger badass mofo now, without WWE's restrictions? Also, can someone write something about EVOLVE? I never watched anything from them. And some best matches, please.


Go to the page before this, we had EVOLVE discussion.


----------



## Chismo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Go to the page before this, we had EVOLVE discussion.


Yeah, but nothing about Finlay.


----------



## geraldinhio

So it's Monday now , did anyone get their PWG DVDS yet ?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Highspots doesn't have them listed as preorders anymore.


----------



## Platt

Not got my shipping confirmation yet :cuss: will be really pissed off if it doesn't ship today.


----------



## kwjr86

Just watched Young Bucks vs. Cole and O'Reily from Best in the World. Fast paced throughout and some excellent back and forth, this one had a whole hell of a lot of potential, it felt like the first half of a **** plus tag then unfortunately it only runs 7 minutes before the Bravados run in and break it up. ****-***1/4*


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Defy or Deny*

Mark Briscoe vs. Kyle O’Reilly *****

Steve Corino and Grizzly Redwood vs. The All Night Express ****

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Adam Cole *****

Chris Hero vs. TJ Perkins ****¾

Special Challenge Match*
Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin ****½-***¾

ROH World TV Title Match*
Christopher Daniels vs. Mike Bennett ****

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards ****½-***¾

Defy or Deny Elimination Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Homicide vs. Jay Briscoe vs. El Generico ****½*​
_* O'Reilly is so good at getting the crowd pumped up for a show with his matches. His enjoyable match with Mark just adds to the good openers he's had already (vs. Jay at WG, vs. The Bravados at OTSS, vs. ANX at RvD and FB2010).

* Ciampa/Cole was great. Would of liked to have gone higher but I wasn't into the first few minutes as much as I would have liked to have been.

* Hero/TJP was MOTN for me. Unique chain wrestling early on and unique exchanges throughout the match really made me love it. I also love that they didn't go overboard at all with nearfalls.

* Edwards/Elgin was far and away the best match Elgin has had so far. Very hard hitting and I loved how Elgin utilised his strength advantage during the match.

* Claudio/Davey was really good as expected however I didn't feel like it was as good as their 2009 match.

* The Defy or Deny Elimination really picked up when Homicide got eliminated, and you can tell the crowd thought the same as they were on their feet for the majority of the rest of the match. Major LOL at the fan that shouted "Who's legal?" and Strong responding with "Everybody you asshole".

* A long (around 3 hours and 20 minutes) but great show from top to bottom. 6 matches ***+ and a pretty good crowd throughout the show. One of the better B shows ROH have put on in years._


----------



## Tarfu

Looking good.


----------



## Chismo

JoeRulz said:


> Where can I get the ROH/FWA 'Frontiers Of Honor' event? You know, the show where Joe turned the title into the ROH World Championship when he defended it against The Zebra Kid. Is that shit even televised?
> 
> Also, is there any 'official' video of Davey Richards' first title defense (vs. Tommy End in Barcelona). There are some amateur clips on YT, and it seemed like a decent bout.


Anyone?


----------



## Tarfu

JoeRulz said:


> Anyone?


http://amerchandise.co.uk/store/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=3222

If you're willing to pay £50.


----------



## Chismo

Tarfu said:


> http://amerchandise.co.uk/store/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=3222
> 
> If you're willing to pay £50.


Thanks man, much appreciated. Now that I know it exists, I will find the way to get it.


----------



## ECW fan

Anyone know if they edited out Steen from the Best in the World DVD?


----------



## Platt

Highspots still haven't shipped ASW8 :cuss:


----------



## geraldinhio

JoeRulz said:


> Thanks man, much appreciated. Now that I know it exists, I will find the way to get it.


I've been trying to hunt down this show for quite some time . Won't pay 50 bucks for it though . 



Platt said:


> Highspots still haven't shipped ASW8 :cuss:



The wait is actually fucking killing me now at this stage . The cover is fucking awesome though . 

Anyone get Chikarasaurus Rex yet ? Fairly broke but so very tempted to order it . Sounds awesome .


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - DDT4 2011*

1. Willie Mack & Brandon Gatson vs The Young Bucks
**3/4

2. The RockNES Monsters vs The American Wolves
***1/2

3. The Kings of Wrestling vs The Cutler Brothers
**3/4

4. The Briscoe Brothers vs Akira Tozawa & Kevin Steen
***1/2

5. The American Wolves vs The Young Bucks
***3/4

6. The Kings of Wrestling vs Akira Tozawa & Kevin Steen
***3/4

*7. Joey Ryan Invitational Gauntlet*
Brian Cage Taylor vs Ryan Taylor vs Peter Avalon vs Candice LeRae
*1/2

8. Joey Ryan vs Candice LeRae
**1/4

9. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs The Young Bucks
****​


----------



## McQueen

Eddie Edwards is still boring me even just being on the ASW cover.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Status Update: Fantastic!*

1. tHURTeen vs Ruckus
DUD

2. Akuma vs Ty Hagen
1/2*

3. Ryan Eagles vs Mark Briscoe
**

4. Jay Briscoe vs Sabian
*3/4

5. Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs Ryan McBride
**

*6. UltraViolent Rules* 
Greg Excellent vs DJ Hyde
DUD

7. Drake Younger, Drew Gulak & MASADA vs Danny Havoc, Homicide & Scotty Vortekz
**1/2

*8. CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Robert Anthony vs Devon Moore
**3/4

*9. Bonus Match - BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title, No Ropes Barbed Wire Fire Board & Barbed Wire Board Concrete Block Death Match*
MASADA vs Ryuji Ito
***1/4​


----------



## Tarfu

Colt's AOW podcast with Excalibur really reminded me of my love for PWG, and how I haven't bought a show in ages. I've still got all of 2010 and 11 on the to-watch list. Honestly though, the current product has somewhat lost its appeal so I might as well invest on more oldies. Back when continuity was a thing.


----------



## kwjr86

ECW fan said:


> Anyone know if they edited out Steen from the Best in the World DVD?


They didn't. The whole segment is there in full on the DVD.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV*

Adam Cole and Kyle O’Reilly vs. Michael Elgin and Mike Mondo ****¼*

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Grizzly Redwood **¼*

Steve Corino vs. Mike Bennett **½*

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The All Night Express ****¼*

El Generico vs. TJ Perkins ****

Non-Title Dream Tag Team Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. Homicide and Hernandez *****

Pure Rules Match*
Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards *****¼

ROH World Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards *****-****¼*​_
* O'Reilly and Cole once again with a great opener. Great showing by Elgin, and an awesome overall weekend for him with this and the match against Edwards.

* Even if you didn't know about the double turn beforehand, you could just see it coming during ANX/Briscoes with the way the match was built around the Briscoes isolating Titus, and leading into the hot tag by King (which was pretty great, the crowd obviously loved it). The brawl afterwards was awesome, both teams know how to bring the hate against each other and it hyped me up for seeing the match in Atlanta again (which seeing live, I freaking loved).

* Generico/TJP was fun but holy crap was it short. I actually liked the (sick) ending from out of nowhere, thought it was better then the two trading loads of finishers and nearfalls.

* KOW/LAX was one of the most fun matches I've seen all year in any company. Crowd ate up everything Hernandez did, from the minute stalling suplex to the border toss on Homicide to his insane dive onto Hero.

* Loved Daniels/Richards and having it pure rules was a nice touch that really added to the match. A lot of unique submission attempts by both men once they had used up all of their rope breaks, all of which were pretty cool. If it wasn't for Davey's botch at the end, I actually think I would of put this above the first match.

* Strong/Edwards or should I say, Chopfest 2011 was pretty sick. I can't believe how quickly Strong's chest was cut from Edwards' chops. The reaction for Edwards winning was AMAZING...I'd honestly say it was the loudest since Homicide winning the title back in 2006.

* One of the best all around ROH shows in quite a few years in my opinion. 3 ****+ and another 3 ***+. Usual great NYC crowd again added to the show._


----------



## ECW fan

kwjr86 said:


> They didn't. The whole segment is there in full on the DVD.


Awesome man. Thanks.


----------



## Bubz

Chicharito, your sig is beautiful .


----------



## KingCrash

geraldinhio said:


> The wait is actually fucking killing me now at this stage . The cover is fucking awesome though .
> 
> Anyone get Chikarasaurus Rex yet ? Fairly broke but so very tempted to order it . Sounds awesome .


Well Highspots finally starting shipping ASW8 (got my notice today) and SMV shipped C-Rex so I should get it tomorrow.


----------



## ECW fan

KingCrash said:


> Well Highspots finally starting shipping ASW8 (got my notice today) and SMV shipped C-Rex so I should get it tomorrow.


Yup, they shipped out my ASW8 DVDs too. I just got the e-mail. FINALLY!


----------



## Platt

Yup just got mine as well after I sent them a not so polite email.


----------



## Corey

Didn't feel like makin a new thread for this, so I'll just post it here:



> According to *Pwinsider.com*, ROH will return to the Davis Arena in Louisville, KY on October 1st. The event will be a TV taping for the ROH series being syndicated to Sinclair Broadcasting networks.


----------



## smitlick

Clearly Jimmys been up to some work...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Thus confirming that Chicago in November will be Glory By Honor X.


----------



## smitlick

Some PWG on Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170677290315&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

*Chikara - Operation Big Freeze*

1. Da Soul Touchaz vs The BDK
**1/2
So was the pre match promo legit? As in Lince didn't turn up and Quack stopped using him?

2. Madison Eagles vs Toshie Uematsu
***

3. Eddie Kingston vs Archibald Peck
**

4. The Throwbacks & 3.0 vs The Roughnecks & The UnStable
**3/4

5. Fire Ant vs Icarus
**3/4

6. The Osirian Portal vs Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri
***
The thriller stuff was really funny...

7. Tursas vs Willie Richardson
DUD

8. Mike Quackenbush & Incoherence vs The BDK
***1/2​


----------



## The Gargano

smitlick said:


> So was the pre match promo legit? As in Lince didn't turn up and Quack stopped using him?


ya i believe that is the case, i think i remember reading that it wasnt the first time lince has no showed so now quack just got fed up


----------



## ECW fan

So I just got my ASW8 DVDs in the mail. Is it normal for new release PWG shows to be on DVD-Rs? Because all my other PWG shows are on real (factory pressed) DVDs. Kinda weird.


----------



## Platt

Wait so not only did they take forever to release them because of supposed problems with their duplication company they've now released them on DVD-R WTF.


----------



## The Gargano

*Chikara A Demon In His Pocket*

1. Gregory Iron vs. Icarus- ****

2. Gavin Quinn & The H3RD (Tommy Treznik & Ded Vaughn) vs. Cameron Sky & Too Sweet (Bryce Benjamin & Joey Marx)- ***1/2*

3. Vin Gerard vs. Hieracon- ***1/4*

4. The Throwbacks (Sugar Dunkerton & Dasher Hatfield) vs. The BDK (Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeir)- *****

5. FIST (Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor) vs. Hallowicked & Frightmare- ****1/4*

6. Mike Quackenbush vs. Ophidian- ****3/4*

7. Ultramantis Black vs. Eddie Kingston- ***3/4*

8. The Colony (Green Ant, Soldier Ant and Fire Ant) vs. (Claudio Castagnoli, Tursas & Sara del Rey)- ****1/4*

Overall: *7.25/10* _a pretty fun show, started out rather dull, but throwbacks match was a whole lot of fun, fist vs incoherence was really good, and quack vs ophidian was really an awesome match, the main event event was good, but i thought was a little slow in the middle. I would not really recommend this show for any non chikara fan, but people should try to check out the quack match. 
_


*The Evil That Lies Within Part 4*

1. Los Ice Creams vs. The Olsen Twins vs. Aeroform vs. Kobald & Obariyon- ***3/4*

2. Tursas vs. Dasher Hatfield- ****

3. Cheech Hernandez vs. Shiima Xion- ***3/4*

4. Sugar Dunkerton vs. Ophidian- ***3/4*

5. Hieracon vs. Eddie Kingston- *****

6. The BDK (Jakob Hammermeier & Tim Donst) vs. Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black- ***3/4*

7. Frightmare vs. Kodama- ***3/4*

8. Vin Gerard & FIST (Icarus, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano) vs. Mike Quackenbush & The Colony ( Green Ant, Soldier Ant & Fire Ant)- ****1/2*

Overall: *6.75/10* _not a very good show, main event was really good, but everything else wasnt really that great, a very skippable show
_​


----------



## ECW fan

Platt said:


> Wait so not only did they take forever to release them because of supposed problems with their duplication company they've now released them on DVD-R WTF.


Yeah, and the cases were not shrink wrapped or anything. Looks like a cheap bootleg. I'm very disappointed in Highspots.


----------



## Tarfu

That's fucked up. PWG has always been a top-notch company production wise. Either they're cutting expenses or Highspots is up to something shady.


----------



## ECW fan

I just sent Highspots an e-mail asking WTF is going on here. If I would have known these shows were gonna be pressed on cheap DVD-Rs then I would have just downloaded them.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Creatures From The Tar Swamp*

1. Green Ant vs Jakob Hammermeier
1/2*

2. The Osirian Portal vs The BDK
***1/4

3. 3.0 vs The UnStable
N/A

4. Toshie Uematsu vs Sara Del Rey
***

*5. Lumberjack Match*
The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks
***

*6. Young Lions Cup*
Frightmare vs Obariyon
**3/4

7. UltraMantis Black vs Sinn Bodhi
**1/4

*8. Campeonatos de Parejas*
Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs The Colony
***3/4

9. Eddie Kingston vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/2

Really good stuff. Definitely recommend it.​


----------



## Stellar Supernova

Mine hasn't come yet but I bought from the actual PWG website. First time ordering PWG so hopefully they don't mess up.


----------



## McQueen

I think i'm the only person whos never had problem with ordering from the PWG website.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter One*

El Generico vs. Michael Elgin ***¼

Four Corner Survival*
Colt Cabana vs. Homicide vs. Caleb Konley vs. Tommaso Ciampa **½*

Sara Del Rey and Serena Deeb vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto and Ayumi Kurihara ****

Tag Team Challenge Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O’Reilly ****½-***¾*

Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards *****¼

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin ****¼-***½

ROH World Title Match*
Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels *****¼*​
_* Fun fact about this show is you can see me and my friend every time there is a face entering.

* Opener was kept simple and got the crowd hyped up quite well.

* Four Corner Survival had it's moments.... unfortunately the camera missed one of the best moments, that being Mia's spin kick on Homicide.

* I loved the Shimmer tag match live, and so did most around me. I didn't enjoy it exactly as much as I did live but it's still one of the better women's matches I've seen this year.

* Briscoes/ColeReilly was great (like pretty much everything Cole and O'Reilly are doing). I remember going crazy live for the DDT/German suplex spot.

* Strong/Richards was stiffer then I remember it being and despite a slightly slow start, it built into a fucking enjoyable match. Probably my third favourite of their series behind Battle of the Best and Final Battle 2010.

* Much like the SoCal Showdown II match, the tag title match felt pretty difficult for me to get into (as it did live) however the last 5 minutes are a lot of fun and the crowd were pretty hot for it. Another fun fact is when the 3 count happens, you can see me on the right with my heads on my head...utterly disappointed at what I've just seen. The exact same happened at Supercard of Honor IV when Lynn beat McGuinness.

* Awesome main event and really well paced as it certainly didn't feel like the longest match of the weekend (including Wrestlemania). Best of the Edwards/Daniels matches for me.

* Another impressive ROH show, 3 in a row now and just as enjoyable on DVD as it was live._

*ROH Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter Two*

*Tag Team Challenge Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O’Reilly ****½-***¾*

Colt Cabana vs. Dave Taylor **¼*

Homicide vs. Tommaso Ciampa ***½*

Christopher Daniels vs. Michael Elgin ***

SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match*
Daizee Haze and Tomoka Nakagawa vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto and Ayumi Kurihara ***½

Grudge Tag Team Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The All Night Express *****¼*

El Generico vs. Roderick Strong ****¼*

*Non Title Dream Tag Team Match*
Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin vs. The American Wolves ****½*​
_* O'Reilly and Cole, the best workers for openers in ROH opening the show against the best tag team in the world? Guaranteed greatness and for me the best ROH opener of the year. They didn't let the match go to long, built off of the tag title match from the previous night really well and even got the crowd (myself included) thinking O'Reilly and Cole could pull of an upset.

* Cabana/Taylor was a fun little attraction match. Nothing more, nothing less.

* Homicide/Ciampa surprised me, I don't actually remember enjoying it that much but on DVD I thought it was a good lot of fun, and it's actually my favourite Homicide singles match since his return.

* Daniels/Elgin was pretty simple, with the only real noteworthy thing being the tease of Daniels' heel turn.

* The SHIMMER tag title match was pretty alright, though it doesn't really touch the match from the previous night for me.

* Briscoes/ANX was fucking AWESOME. Both live and on DVD I just loved the match so much, and was probably my favourite match all weekend. So intense, so bloody and I remember thinking live when the match had finished "Boy it is good to have the Briscoes back as heels".

* Generico/Strong was good though nothing too special for me.

* The main event is a weird one for me. Live I disliked it so much, and on DVD the first half of it is still so fucking dead and boring however the last 10 minutes are quite good fun and finally helped me to enjoy the match.

* Doesn't touch the previous night but ANX/Briscoes and the opener are both two different yet fantastic matches._


----------



## musdy

McQueen said:


> I think i'm the only person whos never had problem with ordering from the PWG website.


I had problems back in 07 but lately they have been really good.


----------



## Mattyb2266

musdy said:


> I had problems back in 07 but lately they have been really good.


I had a problem with an order from PWG from back in 07 too.


----------



## ECW fan

So Highspots e-mailed me back about the ASW8 shows being on DVD-Rs and here is what they had to say...



> They were factory made like all PWG DVD's, but they used DVD-R format as they were having multiple issues with this particular titles and people had already had to wait long enough and we did not want them to have to wait longer.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw - 16 Carat Gold 2011 - Day 1*

- The Bonus stuff is ok. Kotaro Suzukis response to his thoughts about Batista was hilarious. Big van Walter playing Football was even funnier and Callihan was awful at Football.

1. Karsten Beck vs Marty Scurll vs Axeman vs Kyle O'Reilly
***

2. Carnage vs Yoshihito Sasaki
**1/2

3. Colt Cabana vs Zack Sabre Jr
***

4. Adam Cole vs Mark Haskins
***1/4

5. Go Shiozaki vs Johnny Moss
***1/2

6. Big van Walter vs Rico Bushido
**

7. Davey Richards vs Jon Ryan
***1/2

8. Sami Callihan vs Tommy End
***1/4

9. El Generico vs Kotaro Suzuki
****

*10. wXw Unified World Wrestling Title*
Daisuke Sekimoto vs Bad Bones
***3/4​


----------



## FITZ

I think it's great and everything that All Star Weekend is shipping but I really want Highspots to put them for order on Amazon, like they have for all their other shows. I have $100 in Amazon giftcards and I need to save my cash for when I move to Philly in a little over a week.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Chicharito™ said:


> *ROH Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter One*
> 
> * Briscoes/ColeReilly was great (like pretty much everything Cole and O'Reilly are doing). I remember going crazy live for the DDT/German suplex spot.​




This would be the first O'Reilly match I considered not to come across as just an exhibition. Wonderful to sit through live.​


----------



## The Gargano

*Chikarasaurus Rex - Night 1*

1. Jigsaw vs. Fire Ant- ****1/4*

2. Jakob Hammermeier vs. Gregory Iron - *N/R*

3. Eddie Kingston vs. Adam Cole- *****

4. F.I.S.T. (Johnny Gargano, Icarus & Chuck Taylor) vs. Team 3.Ole! (El Generico & 3.0)- ****1/2*

5. World Of Sport Match: Johnny Saint vs. Johnny Kidd- ****1/2*

6. Sara Del Rey, Daizee Haze & Makoto vs. Portia Perez, Shimoda & Fujimoto- ***1/2*

7. Tursas vs. Green Ant- *****

8. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush- ****1/4*

Overall: *8/10* _I would recommend people check out this show, a good show not really a bad match on the card, i didnt really care for the women's 6 man tag, saint vs kidd, was a really awesome display of counter wrestling, i may have overrated the match a little, but i have never seen those guys work before, and i loved all the reversals they did, fist vs 3.0le was a really fun 6 man tag, the main event was disappointing, i was expecting a lot more, the middle seemed a little boring, but then as soon as it was picking up and i was really starting to enjoy it, it ended, but still a good show, and the best chikara show since King of Trios.
_​ 

*Chikarasaurus Rex - Night 2*

1. Makoto vs. Tsukasa Fujimoto- ***1/2*

2. Dasher Hatfield vs. Archibald Peck- ***1/2*- archibald peck is awesome

3. Mima Shimoda vs. Daizee Haze- ***3/4*

4. UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked & Frightmare vs. Team 3.Ole' (El Generico & 3.0)- ****1/4*

5. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano vs. Atlantis & Rey Bucanero- ***1/4*

6. Eddie Kingston vs. Jigsaw- ****1/2*

7. Johnny Saint & Mike Quackenbush vs. Johnny Kidd & Colt Cabana- *****

8. Sara Del Rey vs. Claudio Castagnoli- ****1/2*

Overall: *7.25/10* _A very disappointing show for chikarsaurus rex, and not as good as the night before, but still both the 12 large summit matches were awesome, as most of them have been, saint/quack vs kidd/colt went on for too long, and was rather slow, still some awesome reversals, but not as good a match as the night before, the 6 man tag was a fun match as well, but i would not really recommend this show as overall, it was not that great.
_​


----------



## seabs

smitlick said:


> Big van Walter playing Football was even funnier


*That's one of my favourite wrestling related things of 2011 along with Nagata's victory celebration.*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

TaylorFitz said:


> I think it's great and everything that All Star Weekend is shipping but I really want Highspots to put them for order on Amazon, like they have for all their other shows. I have $100 in Amazon giftcards and I need to save my cash for when I move to Philly in a little over a week.


Use those gift cards to get something better than wrestling. Such as the upcoming Pulp Fiction blu ray.


----------



## SHIRLEY

One day left on the items in my sig.


----------



## FITZ

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Use those gift cards to get something better than wrestling. Such as the upcoming Pulp Fiction blu ray.


But than I would have to buy a blu ray player and an HD TV...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Use the gift card to help pay for that. Fake stories > fake fighters.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw - 16 Carat Gold 2011 - Day Two*

1. Axeman vs Bad Bones vs Rico Bushido vs Tommy End
*3/4

2. Jay Skillet vs Jon Ryan
*

3. Colt Cabana vs Marty Scurll
***

4. Carnage vs 2-Face
*1/2

5. Big van Walter vs Mark Haskins
***

6. El Generico & Emil Sitoci vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
***1/4-***1/2

7. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
**3/4

8. Go Shiozaki vs Kotaro Suzuki
***3/4

9. Davey Richards vs Zack Sabre Jr
****1/4

*10. wXw Unified World Wrestling Title*
Daisuke Sekimoto vs Johnny Moss
***​


----------



## seabs

*PWG All Star Weekend 8 Night 1*

*Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack*
_**3/4_

*Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs Fighting Taylor Boys*
_**3/4_

*Chuck Taylor vs Kenny King*
_***_

*Young Bucks vs RockNES Monsters - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_***1/4_

*Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Cutler Brothers*
_**3/4_

*Eddie Edwards vs Alex Shelley*
_****_

*Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico & Ricochet*
_****1/4+_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero - PWG World Championship*
_***1/4_

*PWG All Star Weekend 8 Night 2*

*Kenny King vs Brian Cage-Taylor*
_***_

*Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs RockNES Monsters*
_****1/2_

*Willie Mack vs Ricochet*
_***1/2_

*Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs Cutler Brothers*
_**3/4_

*El Generico vs Eddie Edwards*
_****1/2_

*Young Bucks vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_****1/4+_

*Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero*
_****1/2_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki - PWG World Championship*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Night 1 was pretty underwhelming I thought given the card but Night 2 was incredible. Definitely up there with the 2nd NOAH UK Show and MM4 for best show this year and maybe the best PWG show ever. Night 1 was hurt most by being really long and having the majority of the matches dragged out too long. Night 2 was shorter and for the better and was exactly why PWG is so fucking great._​


----------



## peep4life

Holy crap on the star ratings for night two, think ill pick this show up when I go to BOLA


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'm waiting for BOLA 2011 to be released to save on shipping.


----------



## Tarfu

It should be illegal for Edwards to promote anything. Or to open his mouth in public for that matter. Jesus christ.


----------



## Bubz

Meh, better than Roddy doing it I suppose.


----------



## McQueen

I'm not so sure of that, Bubz.


----------



## Brye

With ROH getting this TV contract, is their production value going to go up at all? I'd like to see some more lighting but most importantly I'd love to see some better microphones. On most of my DVDs I have trouble listening to some of the promos.


----------



## KingCrash

It'll just have to be a wait and see for that. I'm sure the tv show will have better production, but I don't know if they'll use the same equipment for the dvd shows or like HDNet separate them.

Seabs' review makes me want to pop in ASW8 right now. And PWG has announced that after BOLA they'll have another show on Sept. 10 featuring Davey Richards, TJ Perkins returning and the debut of the Super Smash Brothers. They have to do SSB/RockNES for that one.


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs post makes me hope a lot of those matches are on his best of PWG 2011 set :side:


----------



## seabs

KingCrash said:


> Seabs' review makes me want to pop in ASW8 right now. And PWG has announced that after BOLA they'll have another show on Sept. 10 featuring Davey Richards, TJ Perkins returning and the debut of the Super Smash Brothers. They have to do SSB/RockNES for that one.


*Don't get too carried away by my ratings for it. I hate it when I build my hopes up too high for a match but there's 4 definite ****+ matches for sure.

Awesome news about them busting another show out so soon too.*


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Well I was trying to put off ordering any new DVDs for my collection since my cashflow has slowed down a bit and I have far too many DVDs already in my collection that are unwatched, but thanks to these reviews I just could not help ordering in ASW8. I follow too many companies! But when PWG DVDs come in my door, they are always pushed right to the top of the watch pile! Looking forward to watching the performances of Willie Mack and RockNES Monsters especially as I believe used right and if they work hard they could be the future of PWG, the next big homegrown stars.


----------



## Corey

Brye said:


> With ROH getting this TV contract, is their production value going to go up at all? I'd like to see some more lighting but most importantly I'd love to see some better microphones. On most of my DVDs I have trouble listening to some of the promos.


They did say their ring canvas and logo were changing, but that's all I know of. I'm hoping for a new entrance setup other than just a black curtain.


----------



## Platt

Tag Team Turmoil



Spoiler: cover















1. Interview with NEW World Champion Davey Richards
2. ROH Contenders Tag Team Lottery Tournament Match #1: Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly vs. Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander
3. ROH Contenders Tag Team Lottery Tournament Match #2- Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Bravado Brothers
4. Kenny King vs. "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett
5. World Tag Team Title Match: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas) vs. El Generico and Colt Cabana
6. ROH Contenders Tag Team Lottery Tournament Finals- Winners Match #1 vs. Winners Match #2
7. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) vs. Roderick Strong and Michael Elgin

DVD Bonus:
- ROH Video Wire 7/7/11


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

That one needed a bonus Low Ki or Alex Shelley disc.


----------



## Fighter Daron

bubz123 said:


> Meh, better than Roddy doing it I suppose.


No fucking way. Edwards seems to start crying at a nowhere.


----------



## Corey

Isn't that dvd missing the Bennett/Titus match?


----------



## Dug2356

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Isn't that dvd missing the Bennett/Titus match?


i believe that match was made halfway through the show. so makes sense to not advertise it.


----------



## musdy

Terrible show.


----------



## Shock

A plea from Corino...



> To ROH Officials, fans, talent, and staff:
> 
> My name is Steve Corino and I am an Evil person.
> 
> I have been this way for 17 years. But as you have seen over the last eight months, I have done my very best to change. It is not easy. Being Evil was a way a life for me. It was easy, fun, and I was good at it. A little too good.
> 
> Fans and officials have heard me ask for forgiveness on countless Newswires and DVD releases. This is very genuine. Like I said in Richmond this past January, I woke up the day after Final Battle and realized that this was no way to live my life.
> 
> I have accomplished so much in professional wrestling but my legacy will always be tarnished due to bad decisions I have made. I’ll never be looked up to like the boys and fans look up to Davey Richards, El Generico, or Eddie Edwards. These are men of Honor.
> 
> In May, I revealed my sponsor to the ROH world. Jimmy Jacobs, who has been a coach and friend to me and no stranger to demons, came to me when I was the most down. With his help I showed the fans that I was sincere. And I thanked ROH for letting him appear with me at Best In The World in New York City.
> 
> You don’t get to be successful for so long in this industry without being smart. I knew that Best In The World wasn’t about Steve Corino. It was about Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, El Generico, The Kings Of Wrestling, Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team, and others. I knew my role. But I also had something to prove. I pushed the envelope when I asked the man who’s name can not be mentioned to come to New York. And for that I am sorry.
> 
> Never in my wildest imagination would I think this despicable human being, a black smoke monster if you will, would turn the tables and manipulate me. But I can only blame myself. I made him into what he is. And for that I am sorry.
> 
> The next era of Ring Of Honor begins in one week. I want to be a part of it. Jimmy Jacobs wants to be a part of it. Our loyalty is to ROH and to continue our rehabilitation. I understand if the new owners, Jim Cornette, and the fans don’t want to trust us. But redemption and recovery has many steps. Let us show the world that not only we can be trusted, but we can thrive.
> 
> Our fate is in ROH’s hands. We will accept our fate.
> 
> - Steve Corino


----------



## FITZ

PWG 1.21 Gigawatts 


*Nemesis vs. Brandon Bonham*

The only thing that I really enjoyed about this was that the fans just chanted, "New Guy" at Bonham because they didn't know his name or just found it funny to call him that. There were a couple of cool moves as well but nothing all that incredible really. 
**3/4* 


*
Candice LaRae vs. Lufisto *

Really good match. Lufisto just beat the hell out of Candice for most of the match but Candice kept fighting. It was a really good underdog effort from her. I was really impressed with Lufisto as well. Awesome 10 minute or so Women's match. 
***** 
*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero* 

This was right after Claudio turned on Hero and sided with Human Tornado in their feud with each other. I got the feeling that they didn't like each other but this was lacking a more hard fought segment. There was no back and forth it was just rotating control segments. Still a good match but I've seen a lot better from these when they wrestle each other. 
***3/4*


_
PWG Tag Team Championship Match:_
*The Dynasty(c) w/Jade Chung vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico*

I liked that Super Dragon randomly ran in and gave Jade Chung a Burning Hammer for no apparent reason. The match itself was pretty good as well. Because the show is so short I think they had this go longer then it needed to be. Lengthy control segments by the returning face team was just kind of odd. 
****1/4 *


_
DDT4 Elimination Qualifier:_
Scorpio Sky and Ronin vs. The Young Bucks vs. TKj Perkins and Hook Bomberry vs. Los Luchas

This wasn't a crazy spotfest like I thought it was going to be. They took a slower approach but it still pretty entertaining. I probably would have been happier if they had just done crazy stuff the while time but this was still decent. 
***3/4* 



_Street Fight:_
*Chris Hero and Candice LaRae vs. Human Tornado and Lufisto*

A slow, methodical, and hard hitting street fight. I loved it actually. The way that Human Tornado would attack Candice was done so well it was disturbing. Hero playing the underdog and doing whatever he could to protect Candice was awesome. This was a great match that really took the Hero/Tornado feud to the next level. 
******​
Post match was awesome too. Hero was ready to kill someone after everything went down. It got so out of hand that even Excalibur and Taro, who were on commentary, got involved to break up the ass kicking Candice was getting.


The show was less than 2 hours, had a few good matches and one great one. It's worth buying of you can get it in a $5 sale. In all honesty it's one of the few shows out there that I've watched straight through in one sitting in a very long time.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw - 16 Carat Gold 2011 - Day 3*

1. Davey Richards vs Sami Callihan
**1/2

2. Colt Cabana & Emil Sitoci vs Mark Haskins & Kotaro Suzuki
**3/4

3. Go Shiozaki vs Big van Walter
***1/2

4. Axeman vs Yoshihito Sasaki
**3/4

5. Johnny Moss vs Jon Ryan
**1/2

*6. wXw World Tag Team Titles*
The OTC vs The Mind
3/4*

*7. wXw Unified World Wrestling Title*
Daisuke Sekimoto vs El Generico
****

8. The Leaders of the New School vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
****1/4

9. Sami Callihan vs Big van Walter
***1/4​


----------



## McQueen

I enjoy the fact Colt and Charlie Haas look like they are square dancing on the cover of Tag Turmoil.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The first ROH board gem since it switched servers - http://rohforum.com/forum/index.php?topic=4903.0


----------



## WOOLCOCK

lol at Masters not being good enough to be in an ROH ring

WORKRATE =/ Great Wrestler


----------



## McQueen

I'd rather watch Masters over Richards or Edwards.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I wouldn't disagree with that at all.


----------



## Fighter Daron

ROH is too great to have Masters, hahahaha.


----------



## D'Angelo

Edwards I like, Davey not so much. If Masters was allowed to have a bit more freedom he could be a very solid worker. I just hated his generic gimmick in WWE.


----------



## geraldinhio

Masters is a great talent . He wrestled better matches in the last couple of months than a lot of ROH wrestlers . He was on fire on superstars . 

Many ROH fans would just reject him just because of his history . He can structure a match , sell and add psychology to a match better than the majority of Indy wrestlers . I hate to say it as I used to hate Masters so much but he improved greatly and won me over .


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Davey's selling is ahead of its time folks, you're just too old-school.


----------



## antoniomare007

lol, if DAVEYNTENSITY spreads worldwide McQueen will either commit suicide or mass murder.


----------



## seabs

*Said this when he got released but ROH would be fools not to pick up Masters if he's available to them long term. He's a fucking exceptional worker and they really need to add some depth and freshness to their roster. Harry Smith would be a fine addition too if they can get him. Only problem might be there size making guys like Richards and Elgin look tiny. Personally I see Masters ending up in New Japan though.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Masters vs Takayama or Masters vs Nakamura may actually melt my brain.

The Masters love in here is really great to see btw, thought for sure me and McQueen would have been slaughtered for the above comments.


----------



## seabs

*The more americans who go to New Japan the better. Watching G1 it's really clear how much they improve from working there. Guys like Bernard, Anderson, MVP and Omega have come on leaps and bounds since working there.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

yeah a part of me would love Bernard to go back to WWE as the heel champion who obliterates the roster for fun. But then I realise the guy is doing great in Japan and WWE would probably waste him after his momentum dies down.

Can't really say I was ever to great a fan of MVP but I'd imagine Japan would improve most wrestlers.


----------



## seabs

*He's looked great in New Japan so far, especially since the US shows. Helps that he looks super motivated and like he's having the time of his life. I can't believe how much Omega and Anderson have improved though.*


----------



## Fighter Daron

Seabs said:


> *Personally I see Masters ending up in New Japan though.*


^
This.

And ROH doesn't want psichology or an structure for their matches because they love Richards and Edwards, my god.


----------



## McQueen

Stringer said:


> Edwards I like, Davey not so much. If Masters was allowed to have a bit more freedom he could be a very solid worker. I just hated his generic gimmick in WWE.


My problems with Edwards just revolve around the fact everything i've seen of the guy I just don't care about his character whereas Davey annoys me with his bullshit.



antoniomare007 said:


> lol, if DAVEYNTENSITY spreads worldwide McQueen will either commit suicide or mass murder.


Mass Murder. 



Seabs said:


> *Said this when he got released but ROH would be fools not to pick up Masters if he's available to them long term. He's a fucking exceptional worker and they really need to add some depth and freshness to their roster. Harry Smith would be a fine addition too if they can get him. Only problem might be there size making guys like Richards and Elgin look tiny. Personally I see Masters ending up in New Japan though.*


This other than Harry Smith can fuck off. I see nothing in him.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Smith and Regal had a really good match on Superstars at the end of last year (like 28th/29th of December). Had some really nifty World of Sport matwork and some bossy selling of the leg from Smith. Guy is a blackhole of charisma but he can work.


----------



## jawbreaker

Edwards' bullshit annoys me more than Davey's.


----------



## KingCrash

geraldinhio said:


> Many ROH fans would just reject him just because of his history . He can structure a match , sell and add psychology to a match better than the majority of Indy wrestlers . I hate to say it as I used to hate Masters so much but he improved greatly and won me over .


As long as Masters didn't just run over the roster in mini-squahes I think most fans would give him a chance. More of them have probably seen some of his matches on Superstars and would keep and open mind like with WGTT and Rhino. As long as he put on good matches the fans would like him. People on the ROH board think Mike Bennett is great so their opinions should be taken with a pound of salt.



*PWG - All Star Weekend 8*

*Night One*

Willie Mack vs. Kevin Steen - **3/4

Fightin' Taylor Boys (Brian Cage-Taylor & Ryan Taylor) vs. The Dynasty (Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky) - **3/4

Kenny King vs. Chuck Taylor - **1/2

*PWG Tag Team Titles*
The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) - ***1/2+

The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - **1/2

Eddie Edwards vs. Alex Shelley - ***3/4

El Generico & Ricochet vs. Nightmare Violence Connection (Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa) - ****1/2

*PWG World Title*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4


*Night 2*

Brian Cage-Taylor vs. Kenny King - ***

RockNES Monsters vs. Nightmare Violence Connection - ****

Willie Mack vs. Ricochet - ***1/2

The Cutler Brothers vs. The Dynasty - **3/4

Eddie Edwards vs. El Generico - ****

*PWG Tag Team Titles*
The Young Bucks vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - ***3/4

Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa - ****
*
PWG World Title*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Low Ki - ***3/4

​


----------



## bme

Davey's intensity > Eddie's blandness

Davey/Hero at Only the Strong Survive made me officially hate his babyface run.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Defy or Deny*

1. Kyle O'Reilly vs Mark Briscoe
***

2. The All-Night Express vs Steve Corino & Grizzly Redwood
**1/2

3. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Cole
***1/4

4. Chris Hero vs TJ Perkins
***3/4

5. The Bravado Brothers vs Matt Taven & Guy Alexander
*3/4

6. Michael Elgin vs Eddie Edwards
***3/4

*7. ROH TV Title*
Christopher Daniels vs Mike Bennett
**3/4

8. Claudio Castagnoli vs Davey Richards
***3/4-****

9. Jay Briscoe vs Roderick Strong vs Homicide vs El Generico
***1/2​


----------



## Fighter Daron

smitlick said:


> *8. Claudio Castagnoli vs Davey Richards
> ***3/4-****
> 
> 9. Jay Briscoe vs Roderick Strong vs Homicide vs El Generico
> ***1/2*​


*

The match including Richards was hilarious, a couple of botches that made me laught a lot. This guy is having a terrible year in ROH, while he's improving in New Japan.

I liked the main event, but most people said it was boring and awful, I saw it perfectly booked.*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It was a tedious main event without the extra oomph of previous fourways such as Redemption and Man Up. ROH has much of the same problem in WWE in terms of decreased star power compared to several years ago.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Revolution : USA*

Homicide vs. Tommaso Ciampa **½*

Michael Elgin vs. Andy Ridge **¾*

Mike Bennett vs. Grizzly Redwood **

First Blood Match*
The All Night Express vs. Jay and Briscoe ***½

Non-Title Match*
Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana ***¼

Non-Title Match*
Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O’Reilly ***¾

No Disqualification Match*
Roderick Strong vs. El Generico ****¼-***½*

The Kings of Wrestling vs. The American Wolves *****¼*​
_* Ciampa/Homicide was a lot weaker then their Atlanta match. The aftermath was pretty enjoyable though, got to love R.D Evans.

* ANX/Briscoes felt pretty dull for the first half of the math, couldn't keep much of my interest but the second half was more intense like the previous two matches which helped it.

* Haas and Benjamin/ColeReilly was another weird one. The beginning of it was pretty great, and so were the last few minutes but the middle of the match was so dull. I've felt this with practically every Haas and Benjamin match now outside of the first match with KOW.

* Strong/Generico was slightly better then the Atlanta match for me. Fun spots and crowd was certainly into it, however one problem I've had with this feud is that the match at SoCal Showdown II which started the feud felt more intense then both this and the Atlanta match. You couldn't really feel much hate between the two.

* Main event was awesome especially in the way they built off of the Kings still being frustrated with losing the belts, and so they went in with some of their best arsenal early on to try and finish the match. Much faster paced then the first match and about on par with it if it wasn't for a couple of botches.

* Not as good as the last few shows unfortunately with the only real things sticking out, being the incredibly fun main event and the enjoyable NoDQ match._


----------



## Groovemachine

Just as a heads up, the ROH store is now stocking PWG All Star Weekend 8 Nights 1 and 2. Pretty damn quick eh?! I was gonna hold out till they've got some sort of sale on, but their recent PWG DVD stock has been rather limited so I'm not too sure.


----------



## Platt

So even ROH have got the damn things before me. Highspots have really pissed me off with this order.


----------



## Shock

Davey re-signs...



> Ring of Honor officials are excited to announce that they have come to terms with Davey Richards and that the current ROH World Champion has agreed to extend his existing contract.
> 
> Richards, who captured the ROH World Title from Eddie Edwards at “Best in the World 2011”, has been a part of Ring of Honor since 2006 and, in addition to reigning as the current World Champion, is also a 2-Time ROH World Tag Champion alongside first, Rocky Romero, and then Edwards.
> 
> Ring of Honor is fortunate to have a competitor as gifted as Davey Richards as part of the fold.” Said Jim Cornette, “As World Champion, Richards is a fine representative of what ROH is all about, especially as we head into the Sinclair Broadcasting era this weekend in Chicago Ridge!”
> 
> Richards is set to defend the ROH World Title against former champion Roderick Strong this Saturday night, August 13th, when we return to Chicago Ridge for our very first SBG TV Tapings! Tickets for this event can be purchased right here in the ROH Store (http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=201) and check out the video below for Davey’s thoughts as we begin this new phase for Ring of Honor:


----------



## McQueen

He's also a fine representation of why I don't buy ROH DVD's anymore.


----------



## antoniomare007

you don't buy anything related to 2011 wrestling anyways. bad attempt of hating there...


----------



## McQueen

Nah i'll buy the MitB PPV on DVD. Probably some PWG too eventually so stuff it.  

Davey isn't really the reason I don't buy ROH anymore anyways but him being their top guy doesn't help.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Don't say anything critical in the least, otherwise you're a 100% hater.


----------



## McQueen

I never hate. I'm just too out of the loop to be posting in this section anymore to be honest. Indy Wrestling doesn't interest me a whole lot these days, mostly because other than a handful of guys all the people I really like from 3-4 years ago have moved on to bigger and better things, or TNA.

Except in all matters regarding CHIKARA, that shit is wack.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Money in the Bank, DDT4 and Dominion are the only suitable DVDs to by this year imo.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I was really blown away by the five great matches at DDT4. Genuinely blown away that a show could have that many matches I truly enjoyed.


----------



## The Gargano

*PWG All Star Weekend 8 - Night 1*

1. Willie Mack vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen- *****

2. Fightin' Taylor Boys (Brian Cage-Taylor & Ryan Taylor) vs. The Dynasty (Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky)- ****1/4*

3. Kenny King vs. Chuck Taylor- ***3/4*

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match
4. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)- ****3/4*

5. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong- *****

6. Eddie Edwards vs. Alex Shelley- ****1/2*

7. El Generico & Ricochet vs. Nightmare Violence Connection (Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa)- *****1/2*

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match
8. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero- ****3/4*

Overall: *8.25/10* _A really good show here, i highly recommend this show, if not just for the generico/ricochet vs tozawa/steen tag match, which was just insane, the main event lasted way too long, if it was cut shorter it could have been very good, but it really did not need to go 40 minutes, but other than those 2 matches you had a very good tag team title match, eddie vs shelley was very good as well, and no match was really bad.
_​ 

*PWG All Star Weekend 8 - Night 2*

1. Brian Cage-Taylor vs. Kenny King- ***3/4*

2. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) vs. Nightmare Violence Connection (Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa)- ****1/2* 

3. Willie Mack vs. Ricochet- ****1/4*

4. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) vs. The Dynasty (Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky)- ***3/4*

5. Eddie Edwards vs. El Generico- *****1/4*

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match
6. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong- ****** 

7. Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa- *****1/4* 

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match
7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Low Ki- ****3/4* 

Overall: *9/10* _Really great show, one of the best shows of the year, the last 4 matches were just so awesome, with the rest of the card being solid as well, edwards/generico was really awesome, as was hero/tozawa, the tag match was also great, and its awesome to see what aries can do when he really goes all out, just a great show that everyone should check out
_​


----------



## jawbreaker

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I was really blown away by the five great matches at DDT4. Genuinely blown away that a show could have that many matches I truly enjoyed.


have you not been following PWG in the last three years?


----------



## Emperor DC

My eight DVD order from ROH's 5 dollar sale came today. Hyped.

Think I'll spend the next couple of days catching up with those, and many others in my collection.


----------



## Platt

Don't think I'll ever catch up on all my unwatched DVDs :$


----------



## McQueen

Same here Platt. I probably never need to buy another wrestling DVD ever again.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

jawbreaker said:


> have you not been following PWG in the last three years?


This one surprised me, as it's not as hyped as Seven or DDT4 2009.


----------



## jawbreaker

That makes sense.


----------



## KingKicks

Finally caught up with all my ROH DVD's. 26 shows in about a month and a half.

Now I can concentrate on my two PWG DVD's and sets from Seabs.

*ROH Revolution : Canada*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kyle O’Reilly *****

*Grudge Match*
Steve Corino vs. Mike Bennett ***¼

Double Danger Scramble Match*
Rhett Titus vs. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Andy Ridge vs. Grizzly Redwood ****¼-***½*

Davey Richards vs. Kenny King ****

In Memory of “Sweet & Sour” Larry Sweeney*
Delirious vs. Colt Cabana *N/R

Non-Title Match*
Christopher Daniels vs. El Generico ***¾

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ***½

ROH World Title Match*
Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero *****½*​
_* Claudio/O'Reilly was the perfectly fun opener you'd expect from the two (especially O'Reilly).

* The scramble match was AWESOME. So much fun and Elgin came out of it looking like an absolute beast. A match like this is certainly something ROH has been missing for awhile now.

* Richards/King was okay but at the same time a big disappointment for me, as I was actually quite a big fan of their match from The Big Bang. Oh and the ending....what a mess. Davey looked like a right prick walking off like that.

* Delirious/Cabana is just what you would expect really. Fun little tribute match and the strut-off was pretty great.

* Daniels/Generico was pretty basic, doesn't touch their BITW match.

* Haas and Benjamin/Briscoes was even worse then their 9AS match. The only thing that was better at all was the fact the Briscoes were heels.

* Edwards/Hero is up there as one of my favourite matches this year. Hero's work on Eddie's arm (utilising his elbows was pretty cool) and Eddie's selling went really well together.

* Despite the disappointing Davey/King and Daniels/Generico matches and the meh tag title match, the show overall was a hell of a lot better then the previous night._


----------



## seabs

*Refreshing to see more people be really disappointed by Benjamin and Haas this year in ROH. I'd definitely like to see more of them Double Danger Scrambles too but with less jobbers in them like Ridge.*


----------



## KingKicks

Haas and Benjamin have been the most lackluster ROH tag team champions in I don't know how long.


----------



## flag sabbath

Chicharito™ said:


> Haas and Benjamin have been the most lackluster ROH tag team champions in I don't know how long.


Yep, they wrestle in a slo-mo charisma vacuum.


----------



## KingCrash

Well you have to have a couple of jobbers in there to eat the pins, and with the thinness of the roster it's either guys like Ridge and Grizz or random local talent if they do the Double Danger Scramble again.

And WGTT/Generico and Colt didn't really help Haas and Benjamin's run, Shelton did look off down the stretch and before then the match wasn't really much to write about. And they took out Shelton apologizing to the fans afterwards.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

DREAM MATCHES:

Havana Pitbulls vs. Haas & Benjamin
Haas & Benjamin vs. Maff & Whitmer


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Don't think I'll ever catch up on all my unwatched DVDs :$


I didn't a few weeks back. But lately i've been watching some PWG from 2010 (just finished BOLA 2010), i've watched EVOLVE 1 & 2 the past couple of days, but still have 4 more shows of theirs to watch. Plus I have Dragon Gate USA DVD's I need to watch (I finished watching the Canada debut shows a couple of days ago) and even though i'm not upto date with ROH (i'm like upto the 9th anniversary show), I still need to watch a few more 2011 shows. Oddly enough, I have a ton of unwatched FIP DVD's too.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Seabs said:


> *Refreshing to see more people be really disappointed by Benjamin and Haas this year in ROH.*


They are not ROH product for a fact.


----------



## jawbreaker

Best match they had was against Cole and O'Reilly probably, and that was largely because Haas showed up to work and Cole is fucking incredible. Working my way through Revolution Canada now, and I'm absolutely dreading WGTT-Briscoes.

And I remember when people said I was trolling because I thought signing them to contracts was a bad move.


----------



## Platt

> Check out our latest DVD offer available exclusively in the Ring of Honor Online Store. For every 3 Ring of Honor DVD’s you purchase, get 1 FREE.
> 
> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE ON ALL RING OF HONOR DVD’S
> 
> - BUY 3 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 1 FREE (a total of 4 DVD’s)
> 
> - BUY 6 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 2 FREE (a total of 8 DVD’s)
> 
> - BUY 9 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 3 FREE (a total of 12 DVD’s)
> 
> - BUY 12 RING OF HONOR DVD’S, GET 4 FREE (a total of 16 DVD’s)
> 
> Just add your Ring of Honor DVD’s to the “Cart”. Once you add 4, 8, 12, or 16 DVD’s it will automatically deduct your savings from the total price. For every (4) DVD’s that you purchase (1) DVD will be free up to a total of (16) DVD’s in your cart will will equal (4) free.
> 
> *Only DVD’s listed here at ROHWrestling.com under “Ring of Honor DVD’s” are included in this offer.
> **Non ROH DVD’s are not included. Orders that do not fall under the guidelines listed will be adjusted and the regular price will be billed.
> 
> This offer ends on Monday, August 15th at noon EST and is only valid on new orders placed at . No adjustments to prior purchases.


Why can't they just do a % sale. really want to get BITW


----------



## Fighter Daron

jawbreaker said:


> And I remember when people said I was trolling because I thought signing them to contracts was a bad move.


Well, the thing is that it's not a bad move. Maybe they are not that good in the ring, but they aren't bullshit neither and they're known in all the states.


----------



## flag sabbath

Just watched PWG ASW8 Night One. The first hour & 40 is uncharacteristically tedious for PWG. Besides Taylor vs. King, each of the first five matches would benefit from being 5 mins shorter. Bucks vs. Monsters is a horrible mish-mash of credibility stretching over indulgence & by the end of Gen Next vs. Cutlers, the crowd has lost interest.

All credit to Shelley & Edwards for winning them back with some smooth & exciting wrestling. NVC vs. Los Genericochets is all kinds of awesome & not just for the insane sequences & innovation. I love how Ricochet making Steen flinch is the precursor to 'Ochet taking an extended beatdown.

Hero vs. Castagnoli is excellent, despite the crowd being burnt out, despite going so long & despite the top rope breaking. That said, it would have been even better without these factors.

Looking forward to watching Night Two - just hope it's a bit more compact than this.


----------



## kwjr86

Watched a little bit of Tag Team Turmoil 2011, updated more when I've watched the rest.

*ROH: Tag Team Turmoil 2011*

*Interview with NEW World Champion Davey Richards:*
_This was effective in putting over the main event, nothing blow away but effective._

*Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly vs. Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander:* ***¼-***½
_Sign Alexander and Coleman ASAP; both guys are great and their a real good tag team as well. This one was non stop bell to bell and both teams worked really well together._

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Bravado Brothers:* **
_Briscoe beat down for 6 minutes with about 20 seconds of Bravado offense thrown in; Shelton kicks a chair in Briscoes face and the Bravados win; Builds to a rematch with WGTT and The Briscoes so it wasn't so bad the Bravados got a Win on the Brisceos; still wish they would disappear though._

Kenny King vs. Mike Bennett:

Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. El Generico and Colt Cabana

Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly vs. The Bravado Brothers

Rhett Titus vs. Mike Bennett:


*Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong and Michael Elgin:* ****¼
_Awesome. Elgin needs to fight Richards for the belt now. Elgin looked like a beast in this match and proved he belonged in there with the top guys. Brutal back and forth exchanges and the last 10 minutes is excellent; outside of truth getting in the ring and Sinclair not calling for a DQ; I'm glad he didnt but it was unncessary. Chops, kicks, forearms power moves from Elgin; you want intensity this has got it._​


----------



## seabs

*ROH Tag Team Turmoil 2011. Man this was a frustrating show to watch.

Opening segment did it's job. Set up the main event of the show and Strong/Davey for the tapings too. At the end of the day though it really showed up how unnatural and awkward Davey, Eddie and Strong all sound on the mic.

Cole/O'Reilly vs Coleman/Alexander was an ok match. Coleman and Alexander both look very choreographed and unnatural in what they do. Looked like they were really nervous too so maybe I'll give them another chance. I swear if you put these two, King and Benjamin all in the ring in matching gear I wouldn't have a clue who was who. - **1/4

Bravados vs Briscoes was really average. Heel vs heel matches generally don't work and this one didn't either. Bravado's came off as underdog babyfaces taking a brutal beating by the nasty heels and they way them and the commentators sold the finish really made them look like babyfaces. Odd dynamic and not all that good of a match either - *1/2

Bennett vs King was a decent match. King really needs to start stepping up now and move on from being the guy with loads of potential. He's been the potential guy for years now yet he never really seems to breakthrough into a great performer. I'd love to see him have a singles match with Hero before he leaves as he'd more than likely have a breakthrough match with him right now. Do that and Claudio vs Edwards on one night and then KOW vs Cole/O'Reilly the next on the their last double shot. Bennett didn't have a long control segment which helped but he still didn't look all that great. He looked really lost in the ring at points towards the end of the match too. Finish was completely and utterly retarded. Sinclair not only changing a decision based on the fans telling him to do so and not only reversing his decision but then deciding King won the match was so fucking stupid and I'm talking TNA levels of stupidity. Shit like this that makes them seem minor leagues sometimes. - **1/2

WGTT vs Generico/Cabana. Hmmm. Was trying to figure out during this match if it was a title match or not. Still not sure now. Commentators never really mentioned if they were on the line or not. Anyway Generico was fine in this and prevented it from being a negative stars match. Cabana and Haas were pretty bad and Benjamin was flat out atrocious. The transition spot might have been the worst transition spot I've ever seen. Generico hits a moonsault cleanly and it leads to an FIP segment from Generico. Presuming Haas was supposed to get the knees up to block but it definitely didn't happen. You would have though a guy like Haas would improvise a little though but no. Had to rewind this spot I couldn't believe it. Again the face/heel dynamic was awful here. WGTT had a heat segment on Generico which made them come off looking like heels which really didn't help them after they interfered in a match earlier and caused another team to lose a match. Imagine a new fan was watching this as their first show. How the fuck are they supposed to know that Haas and Benjamin are babyfaces. In the same way how are they supposed to know after the first match that the Bravados are heels. 
Once Cabana gets the tag the match derails so badly. Him and Haas had zero chemistry and everything they did together look arkward. It's from this point that Benjamin must have started sniffing something on the apron because he just fell to pieces. Generico goes for a dive to the outside and it looked like Benjamin completely missed the spot and Generico hit nothing. Camera shot didn't allow you to see the landing. Might have been shoddy camera work (and lets face it their cameramen have been missing spots lately on the iPPVs) or they might have actually edited it so you couldn't see it. Then there's the horribly botched leaping kick to the top rope and the leapfrog. Damn right he should have apologised afterwards to the fans for this debacle. It got edited out and that was probably a wise move in their defense. So much awful shit in this match but thankfully Generico was in there to try and salvage a little something from it. - *

Cole/O'Reilly vs Bravados was a good little match. Not on the level of their SCOH match though but for a sub 10 minute match this was good. There's an AWESOME spot early on when Cole and O'Reilly go for the stereo kicks which gave Lancealot a concussion and Harlem jumps in there to save his brother like he was fucking fucking DEATH. Bravado's a far better than I expected them to be from their early criticisms. I think they got jobbed out so much and made to like jobbers early on that a lot of people's basic instinct of them is "lol, the Bravado's" and they don't take them seriously even though they're actually really good in the ring and they're legit good workers, not just spotty machines like Coleman/Alexander. I wish ROH would do something from these prize money matches that they do too. Maybe have the winners of one of them come out in swanky new gear next time or make some kind of gimmick out of it. That's one thing that ROH is useless at, not following up on shit. So many times throughout they're history they've set the roots for something and then done nothing from it. The timekeeper from Injustice II rings a bell (no pun intended) - ***

If there's one guy on the ROH roster that all the fans want to see pull double duty I bet it's Mike Bennett. Yeah he's been so entertaining and having great match after great match, one match per show just isn't enough for me. This probably could have been a lot worse in fairness given it's Bennett and Titus and both are guys who still need a lot of working on. Again Bennett looked really lost in the ring during some spots. Bennett really needs to stop throwing those closed fist punches too. Either that or people need to start fucking selling them though. He hit three of them in succession at two points during this match and Rhett totally no sold every single one of them. Oh yeah and they're illegal too btw. Makes Bennett look like a total geek when he's throwing these punches and they have no effect. Three straight unprotected knuckle shots and ZERO EFFECT on his opponent. Fuck me. So much stupid shit on this show. Bennett going for the tights again was a neat spot but they should have had Sinclair as the ref for it as he was the one who didn't spot it first time round. Then you could have him check after he missed it last time and catch the wiley little punk. - **1/2

Maybe the thing that I hate most about these B shows with a lack of talent is that they always end up with a main event that has to go 30 minutes. I don't know if Cornette and Delirious look at the card and think "sheeeet this is pretty weak, maybe we'll give them 30 minutes of wrestling in the main event to make up for it". Now I don't mind long matches but when they're so dragged out and as aimless as they've been on a regular basis in ROH this year I fucking hate them. It's not like there was any bad wrestling in this one or illogical booking. It's just aimless wrestling for 30 minutes with no focus, story or direction. Fine if it's half the time but jesus this was so hard to sit through. Last 5 minutes were good yeah but by time they got to that point I'd lost all interest in it so it was all irrelevant. Elgin looked really good for what it was worth and there wasn't anything that was bad or annoyed me like the rest of the card besides the length and the laziness of the layout for it. Long tag matches without a heat segment can work sometimes but they need a clear story and exceptional wrestling. This was just good wrestling with no story for half an hour. Thought it was funny how the announcer didn't announce the time for this match but he did for all the others. On a side not I fucking hope Bobby Cruise doesn't miss another show when that guy's in town. Can't remember his name but he just drives me up the loony wall with his stupid faces and stupid fake announcer voice. This is still probably the MOTN I guess although that's not saying much. I probably enjoyed the Bravados vs Cole/O'Reilly match a little but it was like 22 minutes shorter than this one - ***

Really average show and even worse than it looked on paper which wasn't much. Really showed up how weak their roster is right now. Corino and Jacobs will probably be regulars on shows and I guess Lethal will too but that's only 3 guys you've got to add to this lineup. Maybe Steen too in a while. Richards, Edwards and Strong are the only legit main event guys they have as well. So badly need to work on their roster and cut the stupid booking shit out. Stuff like Sinclair changing decisions based on nothing but the crowd cheering for the babyface needs to stop right now.*


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> Best match they had was against Cole and O'Reilly probably, and that was largely because Haas showed up to work and Cole is fucking incredible. Working my way through Revolution Canada now, and I'm absolutely dreading WGTT-Briscoes.
> 
> And I remember when people said I was trolling because I thought signing them to contracts was a bad move.


Your business sense is terrible. Not giving the biggest draws contracts would be retarded. We've been through this. ROH don't base their business practice on whether jawbreaker likes a team or not.

WGTT, although not mine or your personal favourite, are the most popular act in Ring of Honor. It's a measurable fact.


----------



## Emperor DC

There's still the chance they'll tell Benjamin to fuck off and let Haas go alone down the line too.

Even if they don't, I think a logical step is giving ANX the belts and starting something between ANX/Young Lions (Cole/O'Reilly)


----------



## Tarfu

BITW has really managed to reignite my interest in ROH, so far. I mostly despised the Tag Title four-way and am somewhat dreading to watch the main event, but the undercard has had a good amount of entertainment to it. 

I still can't take Elgin seriously by the way. He's like the poor man's everything.


----------



## FITZ

Tarfu said:


> BITW has really managed to reignite my interest in ROH, so far. I mostly despised the Tag Title four-way and am somewhat dreading to watch the main event, but the undercard has had a good amount of entertainment to it.
> 
> I still can't take Elgin seriously by the way. He's like the poor man's everything.


The show did the exact opposite for me in all honesty. Steen was the only thing that really made me want to see more ROH.


----------



## jawbreaker

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Your business sense is terrible. Not giving the biggest draws contracts would be retarded. We've been through this. ROH don't base their business practice on whether jawbreaker likes a team or not.
> 
> WGTT, although not mine or your personal favourite, are the most popular act in Ring of Honor. It's a measurable fact.


The ROH name draws more new fans than anyone on the actual roster. People who watch ROH for the first time generally do so because they've heard people say it's the best wrestling company in the world. For the tag belts to be on the worst team in the company does not make ROH look like the best wrestling company in the world.

They're going to stop drawing when people start to realize they suck, which, if it hasn't happened already, will soon. And they're risking alienating their current fanbase too.

ROH sells a product. If they want people to keep buying their product, they need to focus on what makes the product good, or at least what (not who) the fans want to see. I don't like Eddie Edwards, but he is massively over and lots of people like his matches, so I'm not going to complain that he's in the company. I'll complain about how he can't wrestle the role he's cast in, but I won't complain when ROH signs him to a contract because he's hot right now and even though I don't like him, he's making the company money and will for the foreseeable future.

WGTT on the other hand get less of a reaction every time out, and more and more people start to dislike them with every match they have. If they keep wrestling like they've been wrestling, it's only a matter of time before they get go-away heat.


----------



## Emperor DC

I don't know.

Rhino got me hyped and I want to see more of him. An Embassy of Nana, Yim, Ciampa, Rhino, R.D Evans and Taylor on occasions would have me hyped. The best incarnation for god knows how long.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm with TaylorFitz. The dreadful tag match and wildly overrated main event probably did more to turn me off of ROH for a little while than the awesome Steen stuff did to get me excited. Also they're running shows at an almost PWG-like pace, which, when you're actually trying to do storylines, doesn't really work, especially when the next show (at least on paper) appears to be a rehash/primer more than any actual new developments.

I dunno. I'm not in as bad a rut as I was from like April-June, but the interest I had kinda recently has died down a bit.


----------



## Emperor DC

jawbreaker said:


> I'm with TaylorFitz. The dreadful tag match and wildly overrated main event probably did more to turn me off of ROH for a little while than the awesome Steen stuff did to get me excited. Also they're running shows at an almost PWG-like pace, which, when you're actually trying to do storylines, doesn't really work, especially when the next show (at least on paper) appears to be a rehash/primer more than any actual new developments.
> 
> I dunno. I'm not in as bad a rut as I was from like April-June, but the interest I had kinda recently has died down a bit.


I don't think the lack of events and general newsworthy stuff as of late helps.

I think once the TV tapings pass and all becomes clear of what direction SBG are going in, things will pick up again.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> The ROH name draws more new fans than anyone on the actual roster. People who watch ROH for the first time generally do so because they've heard people say it's the best wrestling company in the world. For the tag belts to be on the worst team in the company does not make ROH look like the best wrestling company in the world.
> 
> They're going to stop drawing when people start to realize they suck, which, if it hasn't happened already, will soon. And they're risking alienating their current fanbase too.
> 
> ROH sells a product. If they want people to keep buying their product, they need to focus on what makes the product good, or at least what (not who) the fans want to see. I don't like Eddie Edwards, but he is massively over and lots of people like his matches, so I'm not going to complain that he's in the company. I'll complain about how he can't wrestle the role he's cast in, but I won't complain when ROH signs him to a contract because he's hot right now and even though I don't like him, he's making the company money and will for the foreseeable future.
> 
> WGTT on the other hand get less of a reaction every time out, and more and more people start to dislike them with every match they have. If they keep wrestling like they've been wrestling, it's only a matter of time before they get go-away heat.


I totally agree with the idea of not baiting and switching people but you need to understand that the opinion that WGTT haven't added anything to ROH is only held by an extremely small minority of people. It's mostly a meme that's sprung up around you, on this one forum. Much like the anti-Davey schtick.

If you're in touch with ROH's wider internet presence, have seen the majority of ROH-related comments in the non-ROH sections of forums or are aware of the buyrates that WGTT have brought in, you'll know that no-one has a problem with them. Far from it. They're the most talked about act in Ring of Honor.

As far as the drawing goes...

GBHIX is the best selling DVD in the history of the current online shop. This just happens to be the one DVD, that features WGTT, that's been available for longer than any others. It's a shit show, that's main USP is the WGTT debut and the quality of that match.

9AS and HTCS drew surprisingly high buyrates. Those shows were main evented by WGTT. They're also, apparently, amongst the fastest-selling DVD releases in ROH history.

The lengths that you'll go to, to oversell your dislike of someone/something (i.e. "worst team in the company") aren't doing you any favours. Acting as though WGTT need to spend time training under such well-rounded, seasoned veterans as Cole & O'Reilly is obviously some kind of joke, on your part. No-one could truly believe that.

Regardless, your opinion of an act isn't relevant to ROH's business. Making out as though it is, makes you seem much less intelligent than you actually are. If you're going to question business practice, you have to put personal bias aside. There's absolutely no question that WGTT should be contracted to ROH, it's not even remotely debatable. The numbers don't lie. Contracting them is, in no way, a "bad move" and I think you know that.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah it's glaringly obvious why they're under contract. No denying the extra mainstream interest that they create for the product from their WWE exposure. I can totally see where jawbreaker is coming from when he says having them as your champs and having them putting such average and sometimes bad matches is bad for their business too as it goes against their USP of being more wrestling orientated and offering the best wrestling available. That is largely what people try ROH for to watch quality wrestling that the mainstream companies don't offer. I definitely think Haas and Benjamin have a place in the company for their drawing power but they need to really step their game up quickly before they start driving potential new fans away. A guy like Rhino could do a similar job in drawing mainstream fans to the product (although granted not as strong of a draw as WGTT) but at least he's a reliable act for a fun match. Problem is there isn't many guys who can work that have had mainstream exposure with WWE that are available. *


----------



## Caponex75

I'm so glad I'm not the only one that thought the tag match was awful. Man that match was bad......especially with The Briscoes being eliminated first. The finals should of been ANX vs The Briscoes with ANX winning the tag titles.


----------



## Brye

Bought the original Death Before Dishonor off eBay for about $7. (Y)


----------



## KingCrash

DeeCee said:


> I don't think the lack of events and general newsworthy stuff as of late helps.
> 
> I think once the TV tapings pass and all becomes clear of what direction SBG are going in, things will pick up again.


When they start announcing things for the ippv and it looks more like a normal show then a rehash that and finally revealing more tv taping locations should help.


----------



## jawbreaker

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I totally agree with the idea of not baiting and switching people but you need to understand that the opinion that WGTT haven't added anything to ROH is only held by an extremely small minority of people. It's mostly a meme that's sprung up around you, on this one forum. Much like the anti-Davey schtick.
> 
> If you're in touch with ROH's wider internet presence, have seen the majority of ROH-related comments in the non-ROH sections of forums or are aware of the buyrates that WGTT have brought in, you'll know that no-one has a problem with them. Far from it. They're the most talked about act in Ring of Honor.
> 
> As far as the drawing goes...
> 
> GBHIX is the best selling DVD in the history of the current online shop. This just happens to be the one DVD, that features WGTT, that's been available for longer than any others. It's a shit show, that's main USP is the WGTT debut and the quality of that match.
> 
> 9AS and HTCS drew surprisingly high buyrates. Those shows were main evented by WGTT. They're also, apparently, amongst the fastest-selling DVD releases in ROH history.
> 
> The lengths that you'll go to, to oversell your dislike of someone/something (i.e. "worst team in the company") aren't doing you any favours. Acting as though WGTT need to spend time training under such well-rounded, seasoned veterans as Cole & O'Reilly is obviously some kind of joke, on your part. No-one could truly believe that.
> 
> Regardless, your opinion of an act isn't relevant to ROH's business. Making out as though it is, makes you seem much less intelligent than you actually are. If you're going to question business practice, you have to put personal bias aside. There's absolutely no question that WGTT should be contracted to ROH, it's not even remotely debatable. The numbers don't lie. Contracting them is, in no way, a "bad move" and I think you know that.


I'm not denying that they have drawn. What I'm saying is that they've been pretty fucking bad, to the point where calling them the worst team in ROH isn't even an exaggeration. And the novelty will wear off, and once it does, ROH is going to look pretty stupid for having the belts on them.

I mean, people give TNA shit all the time for pushing ex-WWE guys over their own, probably superior, wrestlers. Does anyone talk about how it's a smart business decision when TNA does it? Didn't they do a nWo reunion angle last year? It got people to watch the show for a while, it sold a bunch of PPVs, but has it really worked out in the long term?

ROH's calling card is and always has been that they are an alternative to WWE and TNA for people who want good wrestling. Abandoning that to make a quick buck is not a good idea in the long term. Look at Jerry Lynn.

I'm totally serious about them being the worst team in ROH, too. And while they obviously won't, they could learn tons from Cole and O'Reilly, Cole in particular. It sounds ridiculous because he's been wrestling for like two years, but I'd say Cole is comfortably a top ten wrestler in the indies, and when he gets better at execution of shit he could be among the best in the world.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Manhattan Mayhem IV*

1. Michael Elgin/Mike Mondo vs Kyle O'Reilly/Adam Cole
***

2. Tommaso Ciampa vs Grizzly Redwood
*1/2

3. Steve Corino vs Mike Bennett
**1/2

4. The All Night Express vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/2

5. TJ Perkins vs El Generico
***1/4

6. The Kings of Wrestling vs LAX
***3/4

*7. Pure Rules*
Christopher Daniels vs Davey Richards
****

*8. ROH Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs Eddie Edwards
****​


----------



## Fighter Daron

That show is Manhattan Mayhem IV.


----------



## smitlick

lol thanks was watching honor takes center stage while typing that so clearly got confused


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Honor Takes Center Stage - Chapter One*

1. Michael Elgin vs El Generico
**3/4

2. Caleb Konley vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Homicide vs Colt Cabana
**1/2

3. Sara Del Rey/Serena Deeb vs Hiroyo Matsumoto/Ayumi Kurihara
**1/2

4. Adam Cole/Kyle O'Reilly vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/2

5. Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
****1/4

*6. ROH World Tag Team Title Match* 
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs The Kings of Wrestling
****

*7. ROH World Title Match*
Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels
****1/4​


----------



## CM Skittle

jawbreaker said:


> I'm not denying that they have drawn. What I'm saying is that they've been pretty fucking bad, to the point where calling them the worst team in ROH isn't even an exaggeration. And the novelty will wear off, and once it does, ROH is going to look pretty stupid for having the belts on them.
> 
> I mean, people give TNA shit all the time for pushing ex-WWE guys over their own, probably superior, wrestlers. Does anyone talk about how it's a smart business decision when TNA does it? Didn't they do a nWo reunion angle last year? It got people to watch the show for a while, it sold a bunch of PPVs, but has it really worked out in the long term?
> 
> ROH's calling card is and always has been that they are an alternative to WWE and TNA for people who want good wrestling. Abandoning that to make a quick buck is not a good idea in the long term. Look at Jerry Lynn.
> 
> I'm totally serious about them being the worst team in ROH, too. And while they obviously won't, they could learn tons from Cole and O'Reilly, Cole in particular. It sounds ridiculous because he's been wrestling for like two years, but I'd say Cole is comfortably a top ten wrestler in the indies, and when he gets better at execution of shit he could be among the best in the world.


lol, I am dying laughing at this post. I agree the Bravados are so much better than World's Greatest Tag Team!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The Bravados aren't having dull matches for 15+ minutes.


----------



## seabs

*Purely based on ROH this year The Bravados have blown Haas & Benjamin out of the water. Bravados are genuinely great btw. They've shown they can really work in the ring and they're probably the best promo ROH have other than Steen and Corino and Jacobs.*


----------



## jawbreaker

CM Skittle said:


> lol, I am dying laughing at this post. I agree the Bravados are so much better than World's Greatest Tag Team!


Do you even watch wrestling?


----------



## KingCrash

OK, let's all slow down the Bravado Bandwagon. They've had good matches but they've all been against Cole & O'Reilly. Speaks more to how good those two are then anything the Bravados have done. And yeah they're a better promo then Shelton, but who isn't?

Besides Roderick.


----------



## jawbreaker

The Bravados aren't phenomenal, but their matches actually have structure and they don't botch all over the place.

BTW, the more I think about Cole and O'Reilly, the more convinced I am that they are the best team in ROH, and that Adam Cole will be world champ someday.


----------



## SHIRLEY

The Bravado Bandwagon appears to be made up, entirely, of people that, six months ago, were saying that all ROH students should be gotten rid of, in favour of Moxley, Calihan, Chuck Taylor, Comedy Chikara Tag Team X and so on.

That's one thing that I've noticed.

Jawbreaker, Cole & O'Reilly haven't done much, other than wrestling fun opening matches. It takes more range, than that, to be a main event attraction. You're getting too giddy.


----------



## FITZ

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> The Bravado Bandwagon appears to be made up, entirely, of people that, six months ago, were saying that all ROH students should be gotten rid of, in favour of Moxley, Calihan, Chuck Taylor, Comedy Chikara Tag Team X and so on.
> 
> That's one thing that I've noticed.
> 
> Jawbreaker, Cole & O'Reilly haven't done much, other than wrestling fun opening matches. It takes more range, than that, to be a main event attraction. You're getting too giddy.


I know the match they had with the Wolves got a rave reviews from people that saw it live. I'm hoping that will be the match that shows they can have more than just "fun" and "awesome" matches.


----------



## KingCrash

Well to be fair in ROH they really haven't had the chance to do much more then that. Seeing them elsewhere lets you know they're more then capable of carrying a match and deserve a chance see if they're the team that can carry the division.



jawbreaker said:


> The Bravados aren't phenomenal, but their matches actually have structure and they don't botch all over the place.


As much as WGTT has gone down in terms of in-ring action and as much as I'm not looking forward to WGTT/Briscoes, they're still better then the Bravados. Besides the matches with FutureShock (meh name) the Bravado matches usually fall flat and they look like the students they were instead of a decent team.


----------



## jawbreaker

vs. KOW
vs. Briscoes
Cole vs. Ciampa
Cole vs. O'Reilly in CHIKARA and DGUSA
their EVOLVE stuff
Cole's CZW stuff

That's a fairly substantial body of work. Yeah, ROH is just barely starting to push them beyond the opening match, and sure, they need to do more before them main eventing becomes plausible, but if they keep wrestling like they have been and get better at some of the little things, then I have no doubt that they will be the guys carrying the company in a few years. Cole especially has already shown that he can do on a smaller scale what he'd need to do in a main event role. I'm less high on O'Reilly but he's got lots going for him too.

Also the Bravados had never wrestled a main roster team other than Cole/O'Reilly )unless you count Corino/Redwood) until the Richmond/Charlotte doubleshot last month. So I honestly don't think there's enough room to make a judgment on them. I'd definitely rather watch them in their role than WGTT in theirs, though.


----------



## Emperor DC

Yeah, I do agree. Cole/O'Reilly have such huge potential. I really hope Cornette and Lizard Man stay behind the likes of them and Elgin, because they are without a doubt the future, and talents that I enjoy, not overly flashy and do the basic things well and know how to construct a match.

It's amazing how good Cole/O'Reilly have got already.


----------



## Tarfu

Anyone else notice Ryan Taylor and Joey Ryan in the Summerslam crowd? They were front row where Henry and Sheamus did the barricade spot. Joey's reaction was hilarious.


----------



## seabs

*Was that actually Joey right in front of the sheamus spot? Saw it and I just thought it was someone who looked just like him. Loved the way he was selling the fuck out of that spot.*


----------



## Shock

Lousville tapings confirmed!



> Ring of Honor officials are excited to announce that we have finalized the deal, and on Saturday night October 1, 2011 ROH will return to Louisville, KY and The Davis Arena!
> 
> Not only is ROH coming back to this historic venue, but we are also returning with a set of television tapings for our Sinclair Broadcasting family of TV stations including WDKY in Lexington, KY where ROH will air at 12am EST Sunday.
> 
> Tickets for this TV taping will go on sale Monday, August 22nd at noon EST right here at www.rohwrestling.com in the Online Store and keep an eye on this website for all the details on the talent involved, and matches as they get finalized.


----------



## Tarfu

Seabs said:


> *Was that actually Joey right in front of the sheamus spot? Saw it and I just thought it was someone who looked just like him. Loved the way he was selling the fuck out of that spot.*


I wasn't sure either, but then they did a quick front shot and it was pretty clearly him. Can't go wrong about the 'stache.


----------



## McQueen

I'm pretty sure one of the security guards on RAW tonight was Scorpio Sky.


----------



## smitlick

Picked up

ROH - Best of ROH HDNet Vol 8
ROH - Supercard of Honor VI
ROH - Best In The World 2011
ROH - Tag Team Turmoil 2011


----------



## Tarfu

McQueen said:


> I'm pretty sure one of the security guards on RAW tonight was Scorpio Sky.












That's him, next to Generic Black Guy.

Here's Joey and Ryan Taylor looking in awe as Mark Henry boosts buyrates.


----------



## Bubz

Haha! Joey Ryan at SS is awesome.


----------



## Fighter Daron

bubz123 said:


> Haha! Joey Ryan at SS is awesome.


What it's really awesome was his perfomance after the Henry powerslam into the barricade, I didn't notice he was Ryan, but I saw it 3 or 4 times in a row and I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Dug2356

The Epic Reactions of Joey Ryan


----------



## peep4life

Johnny Goodtime and Scorpio were to the right of the Henry Sheamus spot as well.

Guess the Young Bucks got a tryout match before the Raw taping yesterday


----------



## Rickey

*First match for Death Before Dishonor announced.*


----------



## will94

My DGUSA Mercury Rising 2011 DVD arrived yesterday. 30 seconds into the DVD, there's a closeup of me and the couple of guys next to me chanting DRAGON GATE. Yea, that's kinda weird to watch lol


----------



## KingKicks

^ Felt the same seeing myself at Honor Takes Centre Stage. So many times I thought "wtf am I doing?" :lmao

*PWG Kurt RussellReunion II - The Reunioning*

Cedric Alexander, Brandon Gatson, Candice LeRae and Willie Mack vs. Peter Avalon, Caleb Konley, Jake Manning and ODB **¾*

Mr. Aguila vs. Rey Bucanero **¼*

Shane Helms vs. Joey Ryan *¾**

Low Ki vs. Davey Richards *****

Jake “The Snake” Roberts Retirement Match*
Jake “The Snake” Roberts vs. Sinn Bodhi *N/R

20- Man Legends Battle Royal*
Danny Davis vs. Mike Graham vs. Jimmy Hart vs. Tito Santana vs. Barry Orton vs. Barbarian vs. Rock Riddle vs. Shane Douglas vs. The Warlord vs. Shane Helms vs. Chavo Guerrero vs. Savio Vega vs. Bob Orton vs. Mondo Guerrero vs. Cruel Connection vs. Terry Funk vs. Roddy Piper vs. Vampiro vs. Sean Morley vs. Tatanka *N/R*

Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen ****¾*

The Cutler Bros. vs. Fightin’ Taylor Boys vs. RockNES Monsters vs. The Young Bucks ****¼

PWG World Title Match*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico *****¼*​
_* Opener was alright I guess, had it's moments (as well as a few sloppy ones) but a decent enough opener.

* Aguila/Bucanero was just meh. A couple of flips....and that's it.

* Helms/Ryan was shit. and long. bad combination.

* Ki/Davey was pretty awesome. Some innovative spots during the match like Ki countering the alarm clock into a double stomp on Davey's injured leg, loved that. Could of been even better with a little more time as well.

* Can't rate the retirement match because let's face it, it was a nice little moment but the match itself was horrendous as you would expect.

* Can't really rate the battle royal either. It was obviously pretty bad in terms of match quality but some moments were actually a little fun and Funk/Piper at the end was great.

* Hero/Steen was pretty much what you would expect. My only criticism being the brawling in the crowd early on, didn't see much reason for that.

* The four team match was pretty good, and for me the Bucks and Goodtime were easily the stars of the match. I'm also starting to really dislike The Cutlers, they just bore the shit out of me whenever they are in the ring.

* As a fan of pretty much all of the past Generico/Claudio matches, I knew I was going to love the main event. Excellent battle of strength vs. speed, and Generico's terrific selling was some of the best I've seen all year.

* Weird show. 3 really great matches and an enjoyable multi-tag match, but everything else was weak or just plain bad (obviously with a lot of the other talent not being proper PWG talent)._


----------



## Shock

No Escape is now available on DVD. Here's the cover:



Spoiler: cover


----------



## Bubz

That really seems like a two match show.


----------



## Shock

Yeah, if I had the money to buy tons of DVDs I would still give it a miss.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Roddy and Generico look pretty jolly, considering there's NO ESCAPE~!


----------



## jawbreaker

Gonna buy it just to see the Bravados carry WGTT to a four star match.

trollface.jpg


----------



## Bubz

Lol, such a Bravado mark.

Wolves/Future Shock is probably really good, but I have no interest in Roddy/Generico, I can't get into Roddy matches at all this year apart from in PWG when he teams with Aries.


----------



## jawbreaker

Try harder I guess? I've loved pretty much everything Roddy has done this year. It's Generico whose stuff I can't get into.


----------



## Tarfu

A steel cage theme, "No Escape"... it's only fitting that the show is headlined by the Generic Luchadore.


----------



## Shock

ROH on HDNet Volume 9 is now available on DVD.



Spoiler: Cover


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Pretty damn good lineup, too bad ROH can't format it correctly for commercial release.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

I'm not a ROH fan, I have tried to watch and get into ROH but I just can't. I do however want to try and get into it now, but I would like to purchase some ROH DVD's, I'm looking to purchase around 5. So which ROH DVD's are worth the box?


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - Tangled Web 4*


*Aerial Assault Match - Winner Gets WIRED Title shot*
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Ty Hagen vs. Ryan McBride vs. Derek Frazier vs. Hy-Zaya vs. Latin Dragon vs. Chrisjen Hayme vs. tHURTeen - **1/4

*Drew Gulak Invitational*
Kit Osbourne vs. Drolix vs. Alexander James - N/A
*
Winners Get CZW World Tag Team Title Shot*
The RunAways vs. The Set vs. Azrieal & Bandito Jr. vs. BLK OUT - **

Greg Excellent vs. The Nigerian Nightmares - DUD

Sami Callihan vs. BJ Whitmer - **3/4
*
UltraViolent Tables Match*
Rory “Little” Mondo vs. Matt Tremont - **

*CZW World Heavyweight Title - Lumberjack Strap Match*
Devon Moore vs. “BLK Jeez” Sabian - **

*Two Ring Psycho Circus Tangled Web Deathmatch*
Drake Younger vs. Scotty Vortekz - ***


_CZW’s second iPPV of the year was definitely a step or two down from Best Of The Best X. A couple of time-wasting matches that meant nothing, an opener that was revamped at the last-minute, a segment featuring Cole Callaway that may go down as one of CZW’s worst ever, a world title match that showed how bad the champ really is all led to a main event that was fine but far from what they wanted._


*ROH - ROH on HDNet Volume 8*


American Wolves vs. Dark City Fight Club - **3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/4

Delirious vs. Kenny King - **1/4

Mark Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4

Jay Briscoe vs. Chris Hero - ***

Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels - ***3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2

Kevin Steen vs. Jerry Lynn - **1/4

Kings of Wrestling vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico - **3/4

Tyler Black vs. Steve Corino - **

American Wolves vs. Super Smash Brothers - ***1/2

*Steel Cage Match*
Austin Aries vs. Delirious - **3/4​


----------



## Corey

Alex Riley™ said:


> I'm not a ROH fan, I have tried to watch and get into ROH but I just can't. I do however want to try and get into it now, but I would like to purchase some ROH DVD's, I'm looking to purchase around 5. So which ROH DVD's are worth the box?


Best in the World 2011
Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1
Manhattan Mayhem IV
Final Battle 2010
Death Before Dishonor VIII


----------



## Shock

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Best in the World 2011
> Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1
> Manhattan Mayhem IV
> Final Battle 2010
> Death Before Dishonor VIII


If I had to make a list, that would definitely be mine.


----------



## smitlick

Anyone got a copy of PWG ASW 8 Night 1 & 2 they wanna sell?

If so drop me a PM. Only legit DVD though.


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR 2009-2010 DVD’S ON SALE

Share

Now on sale right here at ROHWrestling.com for a limited time, all 2009 & 2010 Ring of Honor live event DVDs! Catch up on two of the most exciting years in ROH’s history including the rise of The American Wolves & The Kings of Wrestling, the 2nd historic title reign of Austin Aries, the championship runs of both Tyler Black & Roderick Strong, El Generico pushed to his limits and much, much more!

All 2009 DVDs will be specially priced at $10 while all 2010s DVD will be marked down to $15. Take advantage of this special opportunity to own a piece of ROH’s recent history! Sale ends Monday, August 22nd at 10 AM EST! Offer valid while supplies last. No adjustments to previous purchases. No discount code is needed for this special offer. All titles have already been reduced in the “Ring of Honor DVD’s” section at www.rohstore.com.


----------



## Mattyb2266

So I finally got my All Star Weekend 8, and holy shit. Tozawa/Hero and Castagnoli/Ki were incredible. Unfortunately though on my night two Generico/Edwards skips, so I ended up passing on that match, but otherwise very well worth the money.


----------



## smitlick

PWG will be using Digipaks for there DVDs from EIGHT onwards. Fucking shit news which now means I won't be buying PWG dvds anymore.

Also Rocky Romero returns to PWG for the show after BOLA..


----------



## Platt

What are digipaks?


----------



## Emperor DC

Essentially, it's a CD case. If you go to HMV, for example, and buy Green Day, for example, that is a Digipak.

I guess it's cheaper. No idea why they'd use them otherwise. Puzzling.


----------



## Platt

Ugh fuck that.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> What are digipaks?












There the awful things DGUSA use. All of the ones i own are broken.


----------



## musdy

This blows. PWG was the only company that I bought all their shows.


----------



## geraldinhio

I can't believe giving the DVDs in digipaks would stop people buying events . Just put them in a protective cover .


----------



## seabs

*Yeah, saying your not buying a show anymore because of the case the disc comes in seems a bit drastic. As long as the discs are still the same though. 

Is kinda shitty though to start putting them in digipacks but on the plus side the custom wrestler match intro screens are coming back for BOLA. I'm sure there's a simpler way of trying to explain what I mean by them lol.

Edit:










THEY are coming back. I really get the feeling now that PWG are making more of an effort to be a more consistent promotion that isn't purely based on shows with big names and dream matches.*


----------



## peep4life

PWG said on its Twitter that its not using the intro screens for BOLA the other day.


----------



## seabs

*I thought they confirmed they were being brought back? Did they go back on it?*


----------



## peep4life

Yeah they went back on it and apologized for it.


----------



## KingCrash

Them putting the dvds in digipaks suck, but if for whatever reason the shows come out faster (Don't see how one goes with the other) then fine. They said that EIGHT would be out by the end of the month, but I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## Platt

It won't stop me buying them I just hope they use a different source than DGUSA because the ones they use are pathetic so far out of the 7 I've gotten 6 arrived with the disc loose and it's impossible to get it to stay in the case.


----------



## Tanner1495

So I jumped on this ROH DVD sale and picked up GBH VIII, Final Countdown Tour Boston and a Double Feature of "The Hunt Begins" and "Tag Title Classic" and got them all for $30. Anyone else know where I can find the rest of the Final Countdown Tour shows?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Tanner1495 said:


> So I jumped on this ROH DVD sale and picked up GBH VIII, Final Countdown Tour Boston and a Double Feature of "The Hunt Begins" and "Tag Title Classic" and got them all for $30. Anyone else know where I can find the rest of the Final Countdown Tour shows?


eBay? Highspots.com? A-Merchandise?


----------



## McQueen

NO SHIRLEY FUCK NO! (@ your avatar)

Found my custom made Stan Hansen and Takayama comps. Fucking win.


----------



## CM Skittle

I like Shirley's avatar! And the shirt in your signature, most wrestling shirts are so ugly but that looks kinda like a normal shirt.


----------



## SHIRLEY

CM Skittle said:


> I like Shirley's avatar! And the shirt in your signature, most wrestling shirts are so ugly but that looks kinda like a normal shirt.


It is a pretty cool shirt. I'm selling it because it's a bit small for me, American T-shirts are a weird shape and I can't really find a good occasion to wear wrestling shirts.

As for my sig, it's awesome and you'll all love Davey when he dies young.


----------



## McQueen

Davey's half the man I am. 

No literally, he's only 4'7.


----------



## Emperor DC

Cabana going on tour with NOAH next month.

I guess the partnership is back.


----------



## SHIRLEY

He'd JITZ the shit out of you McQueen.

On a completely unrelated note...just re-heard Mike Hogewood for the first time in ages. Jesus Christ he was terrible.


----------



## KingCrash

DeeCee said:


> Cabana going on tour with NOAH next month.
> 
> I guess the partnership is back.


Nice but weird that it's Cabana out of all the guys they have.


----------



## McQueen

Why not they've brought Delirious over multiple times.


----------



## KingCrash

Well for Cabana it's more that he seemed done with ROH or was at least taking an hiatus for awhile. Maybe ROH will hype it up for him after his trip through Europe ends.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah goofy comedy US worker touring NOAH is odd but he's missing the iPPV so I guess ROH wanted to send someone reliable but who was also expendable. There's only a handful of ROH guys who could really go to NOAH anyway. Edwards and Strong already do. Generico does Union Pro and Davey does New Japan so those 2 cant go and Hero and Claudio seem to be finishing up. Steen wouldn't be fit for Japan and Corino does Z1 so that pretty much only leaves Cabana. Still NOAH are too stupid and lazy to care. They're just clutching at straws with other companies now to stay in business. They don't really have a whole to offer ROH in return either so it's not much of an exchange if it does happen. Shiozaki and Suzuki would be great guys to bring over. KENTA's worked with the majority of the ROH guys already and he's been pretty shit since he returned. Morishima might have a resurgence from ROH again perhaps. The rest of the juniors bar Marvin aren't worth flying out. Nakajima isn't a NOAH guy anyway. Best hope is it result in Sabre working in ROH because of his stay in NOAH. Most likely case is NOAH unloads Taniguchi on ROH for a year so he can be shitty in two different continents. *


----------



## brandeito

mcqueen where did u find the takayama set and what were the match listings


----------



## McQueen

There used to be a site called Buythematch (I think he quit doing it, haven't check in a long time) where you could select matches and make your own set, I can't remember everything I put on there. It was 12 or so matches. I'd need to check again.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Taniguchi is a good worker and I don't see why Steen doesn't fit on Japan.


----------



## bme

Watched Edwards/Hero from Revolution-Canada, it was ok.
Who's the guy commentating with Kevin Kelly ? get rid of em, they need someone more lively.
The finish caught me and the crowd off guard.


----------



## seabs

*Taniguchi's a horrible worker and offers nothing to any of his matches. Maybe he'll improve though as he's still young. Steen's character is so over because of the Indy crowds and if he went to Japan with it it wouldn't get the same reaction because the japanese crowds aren't as wild as Indy crowds.*


----------



## Fighter Daron

They are not as wild, but Steen is not a bad wrestler, he'll get some reaction for sure. Well, maybe I've seen Taniguchi not too many times, but his match with Go was great.


----------



## seabs

*Meh, I don't think a whole lot of Steen's stand alone wrestling skills. Yeah he's good in the ring technically but he isn't amazing. All of his best matches are either hardcore matches or heavily based on his character.*


----------



## Fighter Daron

Seabs said:


> *Meh, I don't think a whole lot of Steen's stand alone wrestling skills. Yeah he's good in the ring technically but he isn't amazing. All of his best matches are either hardcore matches or heavily based on his character.*


Yeah, but anyway, he's a hard-hitting, heavyweight, crazy white man. Japanese people love this kind of wrestlers.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Fighter Daron said:


> Yeah, but anyway, he's a hard-hitting, heavyweight, crazy white man. Japanese people love this kind of wrestlers.


And he does that shtick a lot better than someone like Lance Archer, who's attempting another pseudo Stan Hansen/Tiger Jet Singh thing.


----------



## smitlick

But Steen isn't tall and failed in the WWE/TNA like Lance has...


----------



## seabs

*Archer's looked really good in New Japan already to be fair to him. Give him another 6-12 months there and he'll probably shock everyone with how good he can get ala Bernard.*


----------



## antoniomare007

I don't know what Seabs is talking about. Steen could be very successful in Japan if he goes as a crazy brawler who doesn't give a fuck and disrespects everybody. Puro is full of limited workers who know how to work around their limitations and showcase their strengths, and Steen has way more strengths than most japanese wrestlers. 

If he wants to (or if he is allowed to) he would stand out immediately from other gaijin or native heels. He works best when someone fires back at his bully antics and puro is pretty much all about firing back.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah I'm not saying it wouldn't work but I'd be shocked if it worked as well in front a different culture of audience. Somewhere like New Japan and Dragon Gate with hotter crowd he's got a chance but no way in NOAH.*


----------



## Shock

First talent announced for Lousville tapings...



> Ring of Honor officials are excited to announce the first list of talent that will appear on Saturday night October 1, 2011 when ROH returns to Louisville, KY for a set of television tapings for our Sinclair Broadcasting family. Signed to appear are…
> 
> - Davey Richards
> - Eddie Edwards
> - Jay Lethal
> - Roderick Strong with Truth Martini
> - Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas
> - Jay and Mark Briscoe
> - The All Night Express
> - Michael Elgin with Truth Martini
> - “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett
> - And more to come!
> 
> Expect the best ROH has to offer as we tape for broadcast across the Sinclair network of stations. To check out the station listings click here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/list-of-markets-networks-and-timeslots-for-ring-of-honor/. We assure you that you will want to be apart of the new era of professional wrestling live and up close at the Davis Arena! Be sure to have the streamers ready to throw at your favorite ROH stars and support the hardest-hitting, most physical style of pro wrestling anywhere in the world. Get your tickets right here in the ROH Store: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=560 or by calling (215) 781-2500.


And here's the DBD IX advertising banner, or whatever you wanna call it:










Looks pretty neat.


----------



## peep4life

If you have National Geographic channel tonight at ten they are airing a special about indie wrestling.


----------



## Tarfu

peep4life said:


> If you have National Geographic channel tonight at ten they are airing a special about indie wrestling.


Someone better cap and upload that shit. 

This also looks to be worth a watch:






http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=25832&category=414


----------



## kwjr86

Caught up on a few dvds:

PWG All Star Weekend 8 Night One

Willie Mack vs. Kevin Steen : ***¾ 

Brian Cage-Taylor & Ryan Taylor vs. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky : ***¼ 

Kenny King vs. Chuck Taylor : **½ 

The Young Bucks vs. RockNES Monsters : ***¾ 

The Cutler Brothers vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong : ***½- ***¾ 

Eddie Edwards vs. Alex Shelley : ****

El Generico & Ricochet vs. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa : ****½

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero : ****

PWG All Star Weekend 8 Night Two

Brian Cage-Taylor vs. Kenny King : ***

RockNES Monsters vs. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa : ****¼

Willie Mack vs. Ricochet: ***½ 

The Cutler Brothers vs. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky

Eddie Edwards vs. El Generico : ****¼ 

The Young Bucks vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong : ****

Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa : ****¼

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Low Ki: ****

ROH Supercard of Honor VI

Homicide vs. Michael Elgin : **

Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly vs. The Bravado Brothers : ***

Steve Corino vs, "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett : **¼

Chris Hero vs. El Generico : ***½

Charlie Haas vs. Davey Richards : ****

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shelton Benjamin : ****

Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana : **¾

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The All Night Express : ****¼

Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong : ****¼

ROH Tag Team Turmoil

Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly vs. Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander: ***¼

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Bravado Brothers: *½ 

Kenny King vs. Mike Bennett : **½ 

Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas vs. El Generico and Colt Cabana: ***

Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly vs. The Bravado Brothers: ***¼ 

Rhett Titus vs. Mike Bennett: ***

The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) vs. Roderick Strong and Michael Elgin: ****¼ 


ROH No Escape

Mike Bennett vs. Andy “Right Leg” Ridge: **½ 

Mark Briscoe vs. Kenny King: ***

Jay Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus: ***

Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O’Reilly: ****½ 

Michael Elgin and Chase Owens vs. Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander: ***

Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana: ***

Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas vs. The Bravado Brothers: *½

El Generico vs. Roderick Strong: ****


----------



## LariatSavage

Just watched PWG All-Star Weekend 8 Night 1... What a great time.

PWG All-Star Weekend 8 Night 1 Review


----------



## Shock

DVD Combo Packages Available This Weekend

Now available for the first time here at ROHWrestling.com, DVD Combo Packs! To view these packages click here: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=18. This latest offering in the ROH Store features 6 different options that include 2 of the latest DVD releases each for a special discounted price:

1) Tag Team Turmoil 2011/No Escape – Our most recent DVD releases from Richmond, VA on 7/8/11 & Charlotte, NC on 7/9/11; “Tag Team Turmoil 2011″ features the Tag Contender’s Lottery as The Briscoes, The Bravados, Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly, Cederic Alexander & Caprice Coleman all battle it out for a shot at the Tag Titles, ROH World Tag Champions Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin defend against Colt Cabana & El Generico, and The American Wolves take on The House of Truth’s Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin! “No Escape” is highlighted by a Steel Cage Match between El Generico & Roderick Strong, and also includes The American Wolves vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly, Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana, and grudge matches between Rhett Titus & Jay Briscoe and Kenny King & Mark Briscoe!

2) Best in the World 2011/Supercard of Honor VI – This DVD combo pack features ROH at its absolute best with live events from Chicago Ridge, IL on 5/21/11 and NYC, NY on 6/26/11; “Supercard of Honor VI” features an ROH World Title rematch between champion Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong, Davey Richards vs. Charlie Haas, Shelton Benjamin vs. Claudio Castagnoli, and a Street Fight between The Briscoes & ANX! “Best in the World 2011″ is highlighted by the ROH World Title clash between Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards, an Elimination ROH Tag Title bout with Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team, The Kings of Wrestling, the ANX, & The Briscoes, & a ROH TV Title match between Christopher Daniels & El Generico!

3) ROH on HDNet Vol. 8 & Vol. 9 - This two volumes include a selection of the best matches taped during Ring of Honor’s run on HDNet! Vol. 8 includes Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels, Mark Briscoe vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Jay Briscoe vs. Chris Hero, Tyler Black vs. Steve Corino, The American Wolves vs. Dark City Fight Club, and more! Vol. 9 is highlighted by the epic battle between Tyler Black & Davey Richards as Black makes his last appearance on HDNet! It also includes 2 Steel Cage Bouts, a World TV Title match between Eddie Edwards & Kenny King, a Tag Title bout between The Kings of Wrestling & The Briscoes, and more!

4) ROH Revolution USA & Revolution Canada - This DVD Combo pack features two live events from Dearborn, MI on 5/6/11 & Toronto, ON on 5/7/11; “Revolution: USA” includes the electric rematch between The Kings of Wrestling & The American Wolves, a 1st Blood battle between The ANX & The Briscoes, a No DQ bout between Roderick Strong & El Generico, and more! “Revolution: Canada” features the hard-hitting ROH World Title fight between Eddie Edwards and challenger Chris Hero, Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team defending the ROH World Tag Titles against The Briscoes, the debut of the Double Danger Scramble, Davey Richards vs. Kenny King, and more!

5) Honor Takes Centers Stage: Chapter 1 & 2 – This Combo pack includes our two events from Atlanta, GA on 4/1/11 & 4/2/11; “Chapter 1″ is highlighted by an ROH World Title defense as Eddie Edwards battles Christopher Daniels, a ROH Tag Title defense as the KoW fight WGTT, the Briscoes take on Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly, and Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara take on Sara Del Rey & Serena Deeb! “Chapter Two” includes the top shelf encounter between The American Wolves & WGTT, a Grudge Match between the ANX & The Briscoes, a SHIMMER Tag Title bout, Christopher Daniels vs. Michael Elgin, and more!

6) 9th Anniversary Show/World’s Greatest - This DVD Combo pack features live events from Dayton, OH on 2/25/11 & Chicago Ridge, IL on 2/26/11; “World’s Greatest” is main evented by Davey Richards & WGTT taking on Roderick Strong & The KoW, and also features Eddie Edwards vs. Kenny King, Homicide vs. El Generico, and more! The “9th Anniversary Show” features a Street Fight World Title bout between Roderick Strong & Homicide, an ROH World TV Title bout between Christopher Daniels & Eddie Edwards, an ROH Tag Title battle between The KoW & The ANX, and Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana!

Sale ends Monday, August 29th at 4 PM EST. Offer is only available at www.rohstore.com or by clicking here: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=18. No discounts or adjustments on previous purchases.


----------



## Platt

:cuss: why can't they just have a normal % sale.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> :cuss: why can't they just have a normal % sale.


Agreed. Especially when I'm only after No Escape and the YouShoots...


----------



## Platt

I need Tag Team Turmoil 2011/No Escape which would be fine in this sale but I also need HDNet Vol 9 and BITW so once again this sale is useless for me


----------



## smitlick

It would be much more helpful if you could choose the packs yourself as well.


----------



## McQueen

No Escape from Davey Richards being awful


----------



## Dug2356

I got the Revolution, SOH-BITW & TT-No Escape Packs. i think it works out as almost 25% off. Its a decent sale if u needed those shows like i did.


----------



## Mattyb2266

So I'm planning on filling in some holes in my PWG collection, I know for sure I'm gonna get BOLA 2008, but I can probably afford to get two more DVD's, I was thinking either BOLA 2009, or Card Subject to Change III and DDT4 2009. Any suggestions?


----------



## jawbreaker

DDT4 09 is phenomenal. BOLA 09 isn't as good as 08, but N2 has some great stuff.


----------



## Groovemachine

I'm a massive fan of Threemendous II. Fantastic show, one of my fave PWG events. Can't go wrong with it


----------



## peep4life

According to PWGs twitter Eight will start shipping next week


----------



## Platt

Yeah I've heard that one before.


----------



## FITZ

ROH Fifth Year Festival: NYC


*Pelle Primeau vs. Takeshi Morishima *

Hilarious. 
*1/4**


*Delirious vs. Adam Pearce w/Shane Hagadorn *

It's so odd seeing some of Pearce's matches in ROH. It's not that they're bad or anything but they are so out of place in the style that ROH tries to present. The guy knows how to play a heel and clearly can work a match but when I pop in an ROH DVD it's not something that I normally expect to see. Though I will give him credit for getting the NYC crowd to react to things that they normally don't care about at all. A counter to a sunset flip isn't something that normally gets any type of reaction but the crowd popped for it. They way they teased a comeback for Delirious was done really well too. You can feel the crowd's disappointment when it looked like Delirious would start a comeback only to have Pearce counter something. This wasn't anything too special, which ironically is what this more impressive. It wasn't about what they did but how they did it. Nice little match, even Green Lantern Fan was happy with the ending.
***1/2 
*

*Alexa Thatcher and Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey and Allison Danger* 

Not impressive at all. The opening minutes were solid but Lacey made an appearance and brawled away with Haze. That left Thatcher alone and she maybe lasted a minute before being pinned. Good start but than it ended suddenly. 
***


_Elimination Match:_
*Shingo vs. Jimmy jacobs w/Lacey vs. Jack Evans vs. Xavier *

What a ridiculous group of wrestlers in one match. It's like somebody just picked for random indy wrestlers from the last 10 years and this is who we got in it. This was really entertaining though. Total spotfest with everyone showing off some personality. I know it was a one time thing for Xavier but he looked fine on the ring for the few minutes he was in the match. We saw the relationship with stable mates Shingo and Evans and we also saw Lacey just being a bitch to Jimmy Jacobs. When it came down to Shingo and Evans it got really good. Lots of fun and despite just being a lot of crazy moves everyone played their character well and made this just a blast to watch. 
****1/4 *


_Tables are Legal:_
*Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer*

Many tables were broken and both were very angry. While all the table spots were really cool this was really lacking a clear face and heel. I mean Albright was supposed to play the heel but him just being a total badass made him kind of likable. And BJ didn't really display much personality at all. Crazy effort from both guys though and it was entertaining which is really what matters the most. 
**3/4 

_
ROH World Tag Team Championship Match:_
*Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels and Matt Sydal (c) w/Allison Danger *

I don't know if Aries actually botched a move and hurt his ankle or if he messed up on purpose so he could work with with an injury in the context of the match. If he didn't botch his selling was some of the best I've seen. If he really did hurt his ankle than he's a fucking man for working through it. Either way I would say that his "botch" added a lot to the match however you look at it. The pacing was great at Aries injury gave me something to think about other than, "Look at the cool moves!" Very good match. 
****1/2 *

*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Colt Cabana and Nigel McGuiness *

The Briscoes are much better heels now than they were in this match. Here they went through the motions and worked the control segment as heels but they didn't really embrace their characters like they do now. No trash talking everyone and being badass, they actually came across as not having much of personalities. In fact I would venture to say that the control segment they had with Cabana came across as really flat for this reason. A hot tag to Nigel really picked things up though. This was actually very good from that point on but I can still see why the Briscoes were faces for so long before recently turning heel again. They are so bland as heels. Very enjoyable match. 
**** *


*Samoa Joe vs. Takeshi Morishima *

Awesome heaveyweight battle. At first Morishima looked like a total monster and it was an impressive feat for Joe to regain control of the match. What I really liked about this was that they reversed roles basically with Joe being unable to put Morishima away. Morishima still came of looking really strong as Joe basically had to kill him to put him away. My only complaint is that I would have liked a little more back and forth action between them. Still pretty incredible though as some of the moves they were doing to each other were downright insane. 
***** *


_ROH World Championship Match:_
*Jimmy Rave vs. Homicide *

This was a good match but it just didn't feel like a main event until the last few minutes when it really looked like there was a chance of Rave winning the title. I also would have liked to see Rave work on the leg more long term as they talked about his heel hook being invincible the entire time. When he did work the leg or lock in the heel hook Homicide sold it perfectly and you knew that there was a good chance that the heel hook could be the move that would cost Homicide the title. I really feel like they could have made this something really special but it fell a little short. Very good but for the magnitude of the show and it being the main event I wasn't that impressed. Stand alone though it's a really good match. 
****1/2 *​
A good show but not a great one. Very watchable and I really enjoyed most of the matches but none of them had me thinking, "Holy Shit this is awesome." I got it for $5 at a live ROH event so certainly worth the money I paid for it.


----------



## McQueen

That Tables is legal match is the 2nd Worst ROH match I can think of. Truly awful. I really liked that Rave/Homicide match but they should have shaved a few minutes off it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I hate any tables match featuring Whitmer and Albright.


----------



## FITZ

I found it entertaining. My review basically was just me saying that I liked watching them get thrown through all the tables. I can see why you could hate it though. 

And since Highspots never put up All Star Weekend 8 up for sale on Amazon I just went ahead and downloaded the shows. Should start watching them pretty soon.


----------



## smitlick

*Dreamwave - The Best of CM Punk in LaSalle*

1. CM Punk vs Acid
**3/4

2. CM Punk vs Egotistico Fantastico
**3/4

3. CM Punk & Acid vs Chuck E Smooth & Apollo Starr
**

4. Misfortune Battle Royal
*3/4

5. CM Punk vs Vito Thomaselli
***1/4

6. CM Punk vs Raven
***

7. CM Punk vs Acid
***​


----------



## KingCrash




----------



## Fighter Daron

Mack/Hero, Claudio/Generico and the final look just SICK.


----------



## RKing85

Finally getting around to watch the ROH Wrestlemania weekend shows from a few months back. Great shows!


----------



## antoniomare007

holy shit at that BOLA trailer...any info if it's gonna be out before 2012?


----------



## Fighter Daron

antoniomare007 said:


> holy shit at that BOLA trailer...any info if it's gonna be out before 2012?


Yeah, as of late, in the late September, PWG's DVDs last around two months, but I think this one will be special.


----------



## FITZ

I want to see BOLA so bad now.


----------



## Bubz

That looks awesome. Pretty much all of those matches could be great. Hero/Mack looks sick, and another Claudio/Generico match? Hell yeah.


----------



## KingCrash

Well it might be out in late September, because EIGHT is out now and ready for shipping.


----------



## FITZ

Didn't expect to see Eight up and shipping this early in the week.


----------



## peep4life

The trailer doesn't even show the awesome Young Bucks/Kings of Wrestling match in it


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Finlay's singlet in that BOLA preview is epic. Hyped to see any of his little indy stint.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Was there a reason behind Finlay wearing the purple?


----------



## Platt

Labor Day Weekend 30% Off DVDs & Gear Sale

Use the code "Chuckie T" starting now to get 30% off all DGUSA DVDs and everything in the Gear section of the www.DGUSA.tv Store until Sept. 6th at 11:59pm EST time. Simply put the code in the special instructions when you order at www.DGUSA.tv or say it when you call 267-519-9744. Please note that you will initially be charged full price and will be refunded shortly after you order. Shipping is not included.

We only do sales this big a couple of times a year. It's been months since the last time we offered 30% off and it'll be months until we offer it again. Use the "Chuckie T" now to save on all our Premium Shirts, hats, sweatshirts and everything in the Gear section. You can also use it for all of our DGUSA DVDs including all the new releases. There is no minimum purchase. Get all these titles for 30% off now:

"Open The Ultimate Gate 2011" - YAMATO vs. Akira Tozawa in a classic and insane athletic tag team wrestling with PAC & Masato Yoshino vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi!
"Mercury Rising 2011" - YAMATO vs. Austin Aries in an emotional match of the year candidate and Blood Warriors vs. Ronin in a six man grudge match!
"Open The Southern Gate" - PAC & Ricochet team for one-night-only for an incredible main event vs. Chuck Taylor & Akira Tozawa and CIMA vs. Johnny Gargano in a war!
"United: Finale" - The finals of the Open The United Gate Title tournament and BxB Hulk vs. Akira Tozawa in a match of the year candidate!
"United: Philly" - PAC & Masato Yoshino vs. Naruki Doi & Ricochet in futuristic action and Austin Aries vs. Akira Tozawa in a can't miss contest.
"United: NYC" - BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO in a historic title match and the start of the United Gate Title tourney on DGUSA's Manhattan debut.

These are just a few of the DVDs you can get for 30% off. Please go browse our Store for all the double DVD sets and titles with Bryan Danielson plus more. Act by Sept. 6th to take advantage of the 30% off sale!!!
Labor Day Weekend 30% Off DVDs & Shirts

EVOLVE is getting in on the action of the Labor Day Weekend sale. Use the "Chuckie T" code to get 30% off all in stock EVOLVE DVDs and the first ever stylish EVOLVE shirt. Just enter it in the special instructions when you order in the www.EVOLVEwrestling.com Shop or say it when you call 267-519-9744. You will initially be charged full price and will be refunded shortly after you order. Shipping and the "EVOLVE 7: Aries vs. Moxley" DVD pre-order do not qualify. The code expires Sept. 6th at 11:59 EST.

This means that all in stock EVOLVE DVDs are only $10.50 by using the "Chuckie T" code. Go to the www.EVOLVEwrestling.com Shop and browse the match listings for our DVDs featuring Bryan Danielson (WWE's Daniel Bryan), Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Austin Aries, Sami Callihan, Ricochet, AR Fox, Jon Moxley, Brodie Lee, Bobby Fish, Adam Cole, Kyle O'Reilly, Ikuto Hidaka and many others!!!


----------



## jawbreaker

Eight only happened a month ago. What is this?

I still haven't finished CSTC3 yet. God damn I am slacking.


----------



## Platt

Yeah big improvement over the production time of ASW 8. Still PWG is miles ahead of the near 5 months it has taken for Evolve 7 to be released.


----------



## Emperor DC

HEY! 

It's Archibald Peck!


----------



## Legend

Ciampa has a tongue? Who knew?


----------



## jawbreaker

Jacobs/Generico sounds like a more fun match than Corino/Generico.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Awesome videowire.

Got me interested in Roddy again. Production values improved. Ciampa channeling Steve Austin. YBs-FS looked great, as a highlight reel.



jawbreaker said:


> Jacobs/Generico sounds like a more fun match than Corino/Generico.


Yeah, they could have slotted that in there and pushed Corino-Generico back to GBHIX. Would have been a watertight 10mins match.

In fact, maybe they'll actually do it and the Corino stuff is just a tease.


----------



## Tarfu

Ciampa looks like he could be in the FCW roster within a year. I'd seen a couple promos from him prior to this one and he can talk convincingly. He also has that look about him.

And how exactly have production values improved? If you didn't know any better you'd think you're wathing a video wire from 2007.


----------



## jawbreaker

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Yeah, they could have slotted that in there and pushed Corino-Generico back to GBHIX. Would have been a watertight 10mins match.
> 
> In fact, maybe they'll actually do it and the Corino stuff is just a tease.


Did you watch to the end? They strongly hinted they were switching it.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Not sure how much anyone cares but on the segunda caida blog a few of the guys went down to BOLA mainly for Finlay but sent in a review about the show. I'll spoiler it incase anyone wants to go in spoiler free:



Spoiler: BOLA Reviews



Mack vs Hero, Steen vs Finlay, Claudio vs Generico were the main matches that got raved about. Bearing in mind these guys are well known to not be great fans of the current independent style of working matches, Mack vs Hero supposedly made Mack look legit and included some awesome striking from Hero. Steen vs Finlay was awesome with a lot of schtick and stiff strikes and Claudio vs Generico apparently has a botch which actually progresses the match: the guy reviewing said it occurred just before Claudio does the triple gut wrench powerbombs.

Edwards vs Strong got terrible reviews by the guy and was described mainly as what he disliked about the indy style, a lot of chops, strike exchanges and big moves which were thrown out and not built to or sold well and which ultimately made for a poor match and by far the worst of the opening 4 matches. He said if you enjoy that particular style of strike exchanges and some wowsy spots then you'll love it but anyone who already has a poor opinion of either guy won't find much to like about it.

Mack vs Generico apparently was more of a comedy match which got more serious towards the end but was significantly shorter with Mack going around 20 mins with Hero at the start of the night. Steen vs Edwards also got a poor review compared to the other matches, the guy said Steen was a bit too cute with his one liners in the crowd and the match suffered a bit with strike exchanges being worn out and not sold at all well, particularly a superkick exchange which I think was in the BOLA video. The final goes around 10-12 mins and the guy said they worked well and had a good brawl but ranked it below the opening 3 matches on the card.



Bucks vs KOW apparently had some great bumping and stooging from the Bucks but dragged a bit when they went on offence.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> Did you watch to the end? They strongly hinted they were switching it.


Don't know how I zoned that out. Is there anyone that isn't in Japan, for this show?

RE: Production values. Better video quality. Little graphics. Hardly anything mindblowing but still.


----------



## jawbreaker

Segunda Caida said:


> Not sure how much anyone cares but on the segunda caida blog a few of the guys went down to BOLA mainly for Finlay but sent in a review about the show. I'll spoiler it incase anyone wants to go in spoiler free:
> 
> Bucks vs KOW apparently had some great bumping and stooging from the Bucks but dragged a bit when they went on offence.





Spoiler: SURPRISE!



The Edwards matches sucked if you can see Eddie Edwards' flaws.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Ring of Honor on HDNet Volume 8*

*1. Bonus Match - Tag Team Honor Rumble*
The Embassy vs The Young Bucks vs The Dark City Fight Club vs The All Night Express vs Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs Steenerico vs The Briscoe Brothers vs The American Wolves
**1/2

2. The Dark City Fight Club vs The American Wolves
**1/2

3. Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

4. Delirious vs Kenny King
**3/4

5. Claudio Castagnoli vs Jay Briscoe
***

6. Chris Hero vs Mark Briscoe
**3/4

7. Christopher Daniels vs Tyler Black
***1/2

8. Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
***1/2

9. Kevin Steen vs Jerry Lynn
**1/2

10. Colt Cabana & El Generico vs The Kings of Wrestling
**3/4

11. Steve Corino vs Tyler Black
**3/4

12. The American Wolves vs The Super Smash Brothers
***1/4

*13. Lumberjack Match*
Austin Aries vs Delirious
**1/2

Easily the worst of the 8 Volumes so far.​


----------



## EA_GUY

Selling Ring of Honor DVDs. Message me if interested.

Supercard of Honor II
Supercard of Honor III
Proving Ground
Chaos at the Cow Palace
Respect is Earned
Death Before Dishonor V Night 1
Death Before Dishonor V Night 2
Man Up
Good Times Great Memories
Return Engagement
Unified
Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Manhattan Mayhem II
Final Battle 2006
A New Level
Death Before Dishonor VI
The Tokyo Summit
Final Battle 2008
Glory by Honor VII


----------



## Platt

Finally a % sale



> Don’t miss our special “Labor Day Weekend Sale” exclusively in the ROH Online Store. This offer is exclusive to all in stock DVD’s and is only valid until Tuesday morning. This includes all Ring of Honor and Non-ROH DVD’s.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
> 2. Enter the coupon code: weekend25 into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
> 
> Offer ends on Tuesday, September 6th at 9AM EST. This offer is only valid on new order placed in the ROH Online Store. No adjustments to previous purchased.


Highspots sale



> Highspots Labor Day Weekend 2011 Sale!
> 
> Get 4 great DVD's of your choice for the low price of $19.99!
> 
> Pick and choose from WWE, TNA, ROH, PWG, CZW, shoot interviews and more!
> 
> Type in the selections for each of the 4 DVD's you would like in the 4 selection boxes.
> 
> The titles listed below are the ONLY titles that are available for this special, we can not make any substitutions.
> 
> If you would like to place more than 1 order please add the first 4 selections to your cart and then go back and add the next 4 selections to your cart.
> 
> This sale will be valid until 11:59 p.m. EST 9/5/2011
> 
> Included on this sale (click link for more information)
> 
> WWE Judgement Day 2007
> WWE No Mercy 2004
> ECW Bloodsport
> XPW: Baptized in Blood
> TNA Best of Tag Teams volume 1
> ROH Validation
> ROH Motor City Madness 2009
> ROH Fighting Spirit
> ROH Bitter End
> PWG-Cyanide
> PWG- As The Worm Turns
> Night of Legends 2- The Beasts are Back
> Onita 1999
> CZW- Extreme 8
> AWS: Above & Beyond
> MLW: Hybrid Hell
> FIP: Evening The Odds
> FIP: Heatstroke 2008
> NWA 55th Anniversary
> Big Mama Shoot
> WSU: Ironwoman 6/9/09
> NWA Wildside: War games
> CCW Scaffold Match: 04-09-05
> New Japan: Island Death Match
> Traci Brooks Shoot


----------



## EA_GUY

Also selling PWG: Kurt Russellmania (2010) DVD


----------



## Meteora2004

All I need to pick up is BITW, so I'll get that on the 17th since it'll be $15 flat as opposed to $21 shipped with the sale.


----------



## Emperor DC

That Highspots sale is awesome.


----------



## musdy

Sick cover!!


----------



## TelkEvolon

musdy said:


> Sick cover!!


Pretty damn bland. Looks like a cover from the SvR "DVD cover editor".


----------



## scottyrussell316

*I Bought 2 ROH Events*

I just bought 2 ROH Events one being Allied Forces and the other being No Escape they are blind buys for me... Just thought I'd pass along that ROH is having a Labor Day sale... If anyone has seen the 2 events I bought can ya'll give me an idea on what to expect... I've heard good things about both... There also my FIRST ROH DVD purchases...


----------



## Mattyb2266

*Re: I Bought 2 ROH Events*

Allied Forces is a decent show, far from the best, but definitely worth a watch, the bonus disc being the real prize. You can't go wrong with the Joe/Punk trilogy.

No Escape I haven't seen yet. I gotta pick it up at DBD in a couple weeks, but I've heard great things about the Cole/O'Riley vs. American Wolves match. So I'd say it's also a good choice.


----------



## KingCrash

*AIW - Absolution 6*


*Six-Pack Scramble*
Sugar Dunkerston vs. Sabbath vs. AERO vs. Kobald vs. Maximo Suave vs. Low Rider - *1/2

BJ Whitmer vs. Eddie Kingston - ***1/4

"The Chad" Williams vs. Tursas - N/A

*Ten Man Tag*
Team Duke vs. Team Dalton - **1/4

*Intense Division Title*
Marion Fontaine vs. Shiima Xion vs. Chuck Taylor - **

*Street Fight*
Josh Prohibition vs. Gregory Iron - **3/4

Eric Ryan vs. Bobby Beverly - ***

*AIW Tag Team Titles*
Colin & Jimmy Olsen vs. Irish Airborne (Dave & Jake Crist) vs. Aeroform (Louis Lyndon & Flip Kendrick) - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Sabu vs. Facade - *3/4

*No Disqualification*
Rickey Shane Page vs. Vincent Nothing - ***3/4

*Absolute Title*
Johnny Gargano vs. Tim Donst - ***1/2

*Absolute Title - TPI Cash-In*
Johnny Gargano vs. Shiima Xion - N/A


Pretty much sums up AIW, great promise with sometimes terrible booking. The Intense Title match went 4 min. after they made it into a three way while the scramble and the ten-man tag dragged. But the tag title match was as usual good, Faith vs. Nothing was the surprise best match on the show and the main event was another good showing from Gargano.
​


----------



## Bobdoyle

*Re: I Bought 2 ROH Events*

No Escape is a good pickup I haven't seen Allied Forces though


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: I Bought 2 ROH Events*

Allied forces has a strong mainevent, a hilarious Cabana match and a decent enough Steen and Corino v Cole and O'Reilly tag. The main reason for this dvd though is the Joe/Punk Trilogy on the bonus disc.

No Escape I havent seen but i would expect Wolves/Cole and O'Reilly to be good and the mainevent to be pretty ok.


----------



## The Gargano

Allied Forces is a good show, not great, but i didnt think it was bad either, obviously the bounus disc is amazing, and I was live a No Escape, and the wolves/future shock tag was absolutely amazing, one of the best matches i have seen live, and the main event is really good, the rest of the card is good as well, so 2 good pick ups i would say


----------



## SHIRLEY

Allied Forces is a pretty poor show but it's worth it for the Joe-Punk disc.


----------



## FITZ

I got Eight in the mail today. Just so everyone knows it isn't in a standard DVD case. It's the really thing style, sort of like what DGUSA has been using for some of their more recent shows. It still looks really nice though.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> I got Eight in the mail today. Just so everyone knows it isn't in a standard DVD case. It's the really thing style, sort of like what DGUSA has been using for some of their more recent shows. It still looks really nice though.


Yeah i mentioned a few pages back there using those horrid things now.


That and i just got an email from wwnlive aka the DGUSA iPPV company and it had this ridiculous statement in it.



> Gabe Sapolsky says "Finlay vs. Callihan is a very special match, one of my favorites on any show I've ever been involved with and that includes ECW and ROH. I know that's a big statement, but I sincerely mean it. In fact, I'll even go as far as to say it reminds me of Joe vs. Kobashi. It's that special."


Gabe has completely lost it...


----------



## Fighter Daron

smitlick said:


> Gabe has completely lost it...


It sure was a great match, but on the same level of Joe/Kobashi...I just don't think so.


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> Gabe has completely lost it...


I think it's just Gabe over-shilling the show. Which it doesn't need because it's a pretty good watch when they clean up the audio issues.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Haha, I was just about to post that. Yeah, Gabe sure does like to hype things up.


----------



## Emperor DC

Gabe shills everything.

Not everything is the most special thing the world has ever seen, but he sure as hell makes it seem that way. 

The sort of fans he is targeting are not stupid, they will read that and think "wtf?"


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

C&P job from another forum...

*Finlay Vs Callihan*

BAM! That's the sound of Finlay smashing Sami's face in the moment the bell rings. Awesome start, but can it keep up the awesomeness?

Fucking indy crowds; just like in TNA (glorified Indy and you all know it!  ), the fans are kinda stupid, as evident by chanting "you still got it" at Finlay when all he's done it apply a fucking headlock. Plus it insinuates that Finlay somehow "lost it" at some point, and that's fucking bullshit too.

Callihan isn't pleased that Finlay is taking him to school, so he shoves the Irish veteran. So Finlay boots him to the mat, then kicks the shit out of him , picks him up and lariats the ever loving shit out of him. Sami, meet Finlay. He's the guy kicking the shit out of you .

Callihan takes a further beating, and must have been knocked loopy cos he tries to shoves Finlay AGAIN. And gets fucking headbutted. And stretched out on the mat. He gets up and backs away before going back to trying to take out Finlay, who just tells him to bring it on as he takes everything Callihan tries to throw at him before hugging him. Or trying to kill him. I forget. One of those options doesn't sound right though...

After dishing out some punishment, Finlay decides to be a dick and shoves Callihan, seeing if he can make him angry, and maybe get a challenge out of him. Works for about one punch, then Finlay uses his VETERAN INSTINCT~! to avoid a move in the corner and continue to work over this punk kid lol.

The match so far has been all Finlay, with Sami trying to fire back but constantly going nowhere. As the match progresses Sami gets more and more offense in, but Finlay remains the guy in charge no matter what, and Callihan takes a good beating lol.

Finaly's leg work half way into the match is pretty boss. Some great variations of leg submissions and shit, and Finlay letting Sami get up, then getting a sly smirk on his face like he has a plan is great. And then his heelish/veteran cunty shit following it is even greater.

Sami then taking a page out of Finlay's book to regain control is real nice too. Gotta say, I've heard a TON of shit regarding Sami, which leads me to believe he needs to face more guys like Finlay because he's been really good here. Two thirds into the match now and there are just soooo many awesome little moments here from BOTH guys. Guessing Andy, SG, Mike, Seabs... yeah, everyone on here is gonna LOVE the shit out of this. Maybe even McQueen too. If anything he'll enjoy Sami getting the shit kicked out of him .

Last 10 minutes or so has some really fucking hard hitting action. Finlay driving Sami's head into the mat looked painful. Sami kicking Finlay in the head looked worse. Sami hitting a suicide dive and smashed intot he guardrail probably should have killed the guy lol.

Not too pleased with a certain couple of kickouts near the end, especially after the guardrail bump, but I guess it might have helped put Callihan over as a tough bastard while still giving Finlay the win... plus it allowed Finlay to bust out a fucking Tombstone.

This is pretty much about 20 minutes of Finlay KILLING Sami, with 5 minutes of Sami fighting back lol. And its all fucking awesome. Ton of fun, made Finlay look like the tough bastard that he is, and helped Sami look like a tough bastard too, who could take almost everything a guy like Finlay can throw at him.

*Rating: ***3/4*

link to the match on its own: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J1BX5CV8


----------



## McQueen

I'm guessing you posted that on the other forum first given the people you listed. But yeah think i'll be looking that up soon.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

KingCal said:


> C&P job from another forum...





McQueen said:


> I'm guessing you posted that on the other forum first given the people you listed. But yeah think i'll be looking that up soon.


Nope, totally posted it on here first :side:.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hide the link so it doesn't disappear.


----------



## McQueen

I can't read ginger speak Cal.


----------



## FITZ

PWG All Star Weekend 8 Night 1


*Kevin Steen vs. Willie Mack*

Well this has my favorite exchange of shoulder blocks ever. It looked like something out of a video game. I also loved the way Steen's demeanor changed when he grabbed an El Generico 8x10 from a fan. He was fun going and everything until he took the photo and the look on his face was perfect and a little scary when he saw that picture. I also liked the the classic heelish tactics of Steen that the crowd just ate up. Surprised at how long this lasted but it was a really good match. Also holy shit at the ending. Didn't see it coming at all. Brilliantly done. 
****1/2 *

*
The Fighting Taylor Boys w/Chuck Taylor vs. Scorpio Sky and Joey Ryan*

So I've seen a little bit of NWA Hollywood and the first half of the match or so reminded me a lot of the style they wrestle there. That's not really a bad thing but it's just odd seeing them wrestle a much slower match like this in PWG. Things picked up as the match went on and they ended up having a very good match. Very exciting finishing stretch as well. 
*****

*
Kenny King vs. Chuck Taylor*

Did Chuck Taylor hurt his leg on the spinning kick he did during his introduction? As much as I like watching King in tag matches I have to admit that he really isn't a good singles wrestler. In this match he was basically playing a pretty generic babyface to Taylor's comedic heel. It worked because all King really had to do was take bumps until it was time for his comebacks. The ending was rather lackluster but it was funny to see the Taylor Boys cheat to get a win. Solid but rather unspectacular. 
***3/4 
*
_
PWG Tag Team Championship Match:_
*The Young Bucks(c) vs. The RockNess Monsters *

The Bucks more classic heels in this one. They still did some of their high flying stuff but for a good portion of the match they used their athleticism to take awesome bumps and fly all over the place for Goodtime and Yuma. The fact that the Bucks just weren't getting along early on in the match was hilarious. The way they were fighting really reminded me a lot of what me and my brother do at times when we're arguing. I feel that whenever I watch the Bucks defend the titles they always get the crowd to really believe that they are going to drop the titles. Great stuff. 
****3/4*
*

Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs. The Cutler Brothers*

I liked that Joey Ryan and Excalibur talked about how Aries basically had been half assing it in PWG during his previous runs in PWG. I really hated the structure of this match. To start things off Aries and Strong isolated one of the Cutlers until he made a hot tag. They picked up the pace for a few minutes but than the Cutlers isolated Aries until he made a hot tag. No reason for them to each isolate a partner right after the other, it's something that usually bothers me in tag matches. I liked the ending stretch a lot as it showed some lack of communication between Aries and Strong who were teaming together for the first time in a pretty long time. They missed some double team moves and nearly lost the match due to lack of communication in remembering which of them was the legal guy. When they overcame it all you got the feeling that they were back as a team. Good second half saves a pretty bad first half. 
***3/4 *


*Eddie Edwards vs. Alex Shelley*

This was pretty awesome. While it was more of an exhibition showing off how much these two can really do in the ring it so easy to watch. The pacing and work rate that they kept up was incredible and everything they did looked perfect. I can only imagine how great of a match they could have it they were either involved in a feud with each other or there was something on the line. 
****3/4 
*

*Kevin Steen and Akira Tozawa vs. El Generico and Ricochet*

A match that is everything I love about indy wrestling. The way that all the characters interacted was perfect and the actual stuff they did in the ring was incredible as well. At first I was a little apprehensive about PWG doing a Steen/Generico feud again but I like the way they're going about. They hate each other but it's not like they actually tried to go after each other. They were put in a match and they couldn't control themselves around each other. Steen is a lot more of a fun loving and almost comedic heel but when he's in the ring with Generico he loses it. So the interactions between Steen and Generico were awesome but a lot of credit has to go to Tozawa, who is just fucking crazy, and Ricochet. One of the top matches of this year, I won't say the best but it's pretty close to the top.
*****1/2* 

_
PWG Championship Match:_
*Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli(c)*

They wrestled the opening minutes like it was a lucha match. That's how good these two are, they can wrestle whatever style they want to and they do it really well. I also think they liked being able to show off how athletic they really are. Since they weren't in the ring with smaller guys like they normally are they were able to fly around a lot more. I also loved the way that they worked this. It started as a very technical match between the two partners but as the match wore on things got more and more intense. 

The fact that the top rope broke makes their performance so much more impressive. Since I doubt that they planned on breaking the top rope of the ring off they had to go and make major adjustments on the fly. I know that the biggest complaint about this match was the length but I was fine with it and enjoyed every second of it. I was captivated from bell to bell. The story that they told in the ring with the best friends going all out and literally watching their relationship disintegrate was awesome. 
***** *​
Awesome promo by Hero after the match. Just a shame that he cut it on Willie Mack and wouldn't actually end up wrestling him.

I thought this was an awesome show. It was really long but there were tons of quality matches and I wouldn't call anything on the card bad.


----------



## Bubz

Lol @ Gabe hyping that match. It's a 3* match at best.


----------



## Chismo

Just watched Finlay/Callihan. Man, it was awesome. *****1/4*

Fit Finlay vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NEEDS TO HAPPEN!


----------



## Fighter Daron

bubz123 said:


> Lol @ Gabe hyping that match. It's a 3* match at best.


Hahaha, I don't think. It surely won't be a five stars, but I don't see ir before the ****.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Just watched some bits of *EVOLVE 9*.

Some utter garbage on there. Some guys have really developed, since last time I saw them, though. Finlay-Callihan might be my MOTY.

I'll write more, when I've watched it all.


----------



## Bubz

Really, people think that match is that good? I must have watched something else completely.


----------



## Fighter Daron

bubz123 said:


> Really, people think that match is that good? I must have watched something else completely.


Everyone thinks that this match is from good to great.


----------



## KingKicks

Might check out Finlay/Callihan. Still not THAT interested though.

Adam Cole posted on his twitter that him and O'Reilly will be debuting in PWG on Oct 22.


----------



## Platt

It was a fantastic match for the sole reason that it involved 20 minutes of Sami getting the shit kicked out of him.


----------



## Even Flow

Just done my first ROH order for a few months. I was hoping for a Smartmark sale, so I could get some more CHIKARA DVD's. But anyways, I got:

Defy Or Deny
Manhattan Mayhem IV
Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1
Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 2
ROH Revolution: USA
ROH Revolution: Canada
Supercard of Honor VI
Best In The World 2011


----------



## seabs

Chicharito™ said:


> Adam Cole posted on his twitter that him and O'Reilly will be debuting in PWG on Oct 22.


*OH MY FUCKING GOD

Seriously those 2 are like tailor made for PWG tags in Reseda with their style and double teams. Gonna be nuts. The show is called Steen Wolf too btw. God bless PWG.*


----------



## Fighter Daron

Seabs said:


> *OH MY FUCKING GOD
> 
> Seriously those 2 are like tailor made for PWG tags in Reseda with their style and double teams. Gonna be nuts. The show is called Steen Wolf too btw. God bless PWG.*


Future Shock Vs Fightin' Taylor Boys, book it damnit!


----------



## seabs

*The first team you came up for them was Ryan Taylor and Brian Cage? They haven't done anything of note yet without Chuck and Cole/O'Reilly should be paired with a similarly nuts high flying team like RockNES first match out.*


----------



## Bubz

I'm not a fan of The Fightin' Taylor Boys, would have loved to have seen Future Shock vs NVC.


----------



## ddog121

fuck, why not do Future Shock vs. Super Smash Brothers at Steen Wolf


----------



## Fighter Daron

I love Ryan Taylor and I don't mind Cage, but if its the case to put FS in PWG to fight against the Young Bucks, that could happen and has happened and will happen in ROH. Maybe RockNESS Monster will be another good pair, but I think FTB fits more in the game of the Future Shock.


----------



## jawbreaker

yeah I'd actually like to see Fightin' Taylor Boys vs. Future Shock. NVC too, but Tozawa's gone.

Also I really really really want to see Steen vs. Cole.


----------



## KingCrash

Both the matches sound good, but for their first time Future Shock vs. RockNES would be the way to go. And I wouldn't rule out Future Shock/NVC completely, Dragon Gate USA is taking ROH's spot in WrestleReunion this year in Los Angeles so you never know.


----------



## geraldinhio

Future shock vs RockNes seems to be the first things that come to mind . I'd love to see Future Shock vs Generation Next if they can get Aries for a date .


----------



## Mattyb2266

> Scheduled for release this Friday in the ROH Online Store is a new two disc compilation called “Davey Richards: The American Wolf”. This release will include classic matches against KENTA, Kota Ibushi, Naomichi Marufuji, Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, El Generico, Kenny Omega, Tyler Black, and many more. A total of 16 matches are featured including many which are no longer available on DVD. We’ll have more details on this release later in the week.


Very interesting. Hopefully we can see a few more best of DVD's like this in the future, especially with the new TV expansion and would be great for new fans.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It's an early Xmas gift for McQueen.


----------



## Shock

25% OFF SALE EXTENDED

Due to some minor web issues during the “Labor Day Weekend Sale” we extended the 25% Off Sale until Thursday morning. This offer is exclusive to all in stock DVD’s. This includes all Ring of Honor and Non-ROH DVD’s.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
2. Enter the coupon code: sept25 into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.

Offer ends on Thursday, September 8th at 9AM EST. This offer is only valid on new order placed in the ROH Online Store. No adjustments to previous purchased.


----------



## McQueen

I'd break that DVD in half and use it to cut the throats of every Packers fan I can find.


----------



## Platt

Sale ends Thursday, new DVD Friday


----------



## The Gargano

*Tag Team Turmoil 2011*

ROH Contenders Tag Team Lottery Tournament Match #1: Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly vs. Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander- ****1/4*

ROH Contenders Tag Team Lottery Tournament Match #2- Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Bravado Brothers- ***1/2*

Kenny King vs. "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett- *****

World Tag Team Title Match: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas) vs. El Generico and Colt Cabana- ***** 

ROH Contenders Tag Team Lottery Tournament Finals- ****1/4*

Mike Bennett vs Rhett Titus- ***1/2*

The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) vs. Roderick Strong and Michael Elgin- *****1/4*



Overall: *7.5/10* _Solid show overall, probably liked this more than most people, main event was really awesome, future shock is great, which is no surprise, bennett looked good against king, one of the better matches i have seen him in, and worlds greatest tag team failed to impress, as that match at the end just seemed like nobody was on the same page.
_​


----------



## seabs

*PWG Eight*

*Kevin Steen vs PAC*
_****1/4_

*Brian Cage-Taylor vs Brandon Gatson*
_*1/2_

*Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Ricochet*
_**3/4_

*Ryan Taylor vs Peter Avalon*
_*_

*RockNES Monsters vs The Dynasty*
_**3/4_

*Young Bucks vs CIMA & Kevin Steen*
_***1/2_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero - PWG World Championship*
_***_

*Overall:*​_Not a brilliant show but even when you don't get an amazing show from PWG it's still a really fun show at the very minimum. Steen/PAC was FUUUUUN. Cage/Gatson was a pretty horrible bad Indy type match but the commentary and crowd made it so much fun to watch. Hero and Excalibur on commentary for this match were amazing and made a bad match fun. Someone shouted out "WHAT A MANOUVER" at one point as well which made me smirk considering when the show took place. The Joey story legit made me burst out laughing and that Benoit story was fucking spooky. The GenNext tag was really underwhelming. Bucks vs CIMA/Steen started off like a legit MOTYC with Bucks heeling it up with all the douchebag shtick. How anyone can say they are spot monkeys I'll never understand. Yeah they do flashy spots but fuck me they know how to rock the heel shtick. They've got the goofy fuck up spots tied down and are just heat magnets with the Reseda crowd. Plus they switch their heel moveset up from their babyface moveset nicely which barely anyone does anymore. The match kinda lost it's focus once CIMA tagged in though and came a bit G.M.S.I (Cage/Gatson reference). I couldn't get into Hero/Claudio at all. The match was good but I found it boring at times and never cared for it. Was nice to see the leg work pay off for the finish though. Steen/Claudio was built to through the show really well and Steen making subtle hints at it on commentary was super neat. They did an amazing MITB cash in type match too and it was better than any MITB cash in matches WWE has done. Awesome moment when Steen won too. Biggest problem with the show though was the lack (or disappearance is probably more appropriate) of a heel/face dynamic in nearly every match. It basically killed the GenNext tag, made the lesser matches hard to care about and was clear when Claudio sneak attacked Steen and during his match when he was working over Hero. Not the greatest PWG show you'll see but even if there's a bad match it's usually at least fun to sit through. If ROH did Gaston/Cage for example it would have been torture to sit through. Instead in PWG it was fun to watch despite being bad. I'd honestly rather watch that with the commentary than a *** ROH match with a dead crowd._


----------



## Bubz

Was Hero/Claudio anything like their ASW match? I was loving that until the rope broke.


----------



## Shock

Win ROH’s Honor Take Center Stage Double Pack!

Ring of Honor Wrestling is a traditional part of the biggest wrestling weekend of the year. These shows are time for fans from all over the world to experience ROH live. In 2012, the tradition continues as the wrestling world descends on the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area.

ROH will hold two huge shows on March 30th and 31st. Read the full story here – http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/ring-of-honor-is-heading-to-florida/.

Tickets for these two shows go on sale at www.ticketmaster.com THIS Friday morning at 10 AM EST.

As a way to promote these shows and give back to our great fans, you can win TWO ROH DVDs from this past year. Honor Takes Center Stage – Night One and Two. Info on Night One – http://ow.ly/6n9vu Night Two – http://ow.ly/6n9y6

To Enter the contest, visit http://onekontest.com/ROHFlorida


----------



## The Gargano

*DGUSA Fearless 2011*

1. CIMA vs Rich Swann- *****

2. Brodie Lee vs. Arik Cannon vs. Tony Nese vs. AR Fox vs. Alex Colon vs. Scott Reed- *****

3. Susumu Yokosuka vs Ricochet- ****1/2*

4. Masaki Mochizuki vs Sami Callihan- *****

5. Jon Davis vs Pinkie Sanchez- ***3/4*

6. Austin Aries vs Johnny Gargano- ******

7. Open the United Gate Title: Masato Yoshino & Pac vs YAMATO & Akira Tozawa ******

Overall: *8.25/10* _Really enjoyed this show, everything was real solid, and Aries vs Gargano was really great, yokosuka vs ricochet surprised me with how good it was, and the main event was a another kick ass dragon gate tag match 
_​


----------



## Shock

2nd Set Of Talent Set For Louisville!

Ring of Honor officials are excited to announce the second list of talent that will appear on Saturday night October 1, 2011 when ROH returns to Louisville, KY for a set of television tapings for our Sinclair Broadcasting family. Signed to appear are…

- The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)
- Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander
- TJ Perkins
- Tommaso Ciampa with The Embassy
- Steve Corino

Add those great names to the ones that were already signed to appear…
- Davey Richards
- Eddie Edwards
- Jay Lethal
- Roderick Strong with Truth Martini
- Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas
- Jay and Mark Briscoe
- The All Night Express
- Michael Elgin with Truth Martini
- “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett

The hungriest athletes in the game today will go above and beyond what is expected as we tape for broadcast across the Sinclair network of stations including WDKY in Lexington, KY where ROH will air at 12am EST Sunday. To check out the station listings click here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/list-of-markets-networks-and-timeslots-for-ring-of-honor/. We guarantee that you will want to be apart of the new era of professional wrestling live and up close at the Davis Arena! Be sure to have the streamers ready to throw at your favorite ROH stars and support the hardest-hitting, most physical style of pro wrestling anywhere in the world. Get your tickets right here in the ROH Store: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=560 or by calling (215) 781-2500.


----------



## Bubz

The Young Bucks? Awesome.


----------



## Chismo

TJP! Hell, yeah!


----------



## EffectRaven

Looks like the Bucks are back on atleast a semi-regular basis which is awesome! More TJP is always a good thing

Am I the only one happy to see Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander back? I think they have a lot of potential and could be a great addition to the tag division


----------



## The Gargano

EffectRaven said:


> Am I the only one happy to see Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander back? I think they have a lot of potential and could be a great addition to the tag division


no, they are both pretty good, i really enjoyed watching both live at the past couple charlotte shows, and they had a awesome match with future shock, but thats not really surprising


----------



## jawbreaker

every name on the second list excites me more than every name on the first list that isn't Roderick Strong


----------



## Platt

SMV are really scrapping the barrel now on the 3 disc best of sets, the newest ones are Justice Pain and Joker :lmao


----------



## McQueen

:lmao Awesome. Need that Joker comp stat!


----------



## SHIRLEY

Dear PWG...

Stop doing commentary, you suck at it.


----------



## seabs

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Dear PWG...
> 
> Stop doing commentary, you suck at it.




*At least say why?

Sure it's goofy for the undercard matches but it's fun and they can do serious commentary for the big matches and really get stuff over. The idea of PWG shows are to be fun and easy to watch btw.*


----------



## FITZ

I would consider buying a PWG if I went blind just so I could listen to Excalibur and other wrestlers talk.


----------



## Tarfu

Excal, Disco and Cabana would do it for me. The holy triangle.

Stop hatin', Crabs.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Watching Low Ki vs. Claudio and it's just Chuck Taylor and Excalibur having a conversation with each other, sounding like Beavis and Butthead Does Rasslin, while a match is going on, somewhere in the distant background. Occasionally they shout the name of a move, and actually acknowledge that there are viewers there, but at no point do they explain the significance behind the move or what the story, that's developing in the match, actually is.

HAY YOU KNOW DIS IS MY PROMOTION. I BOOK MYSELF TO DO TEH COMMENTARY. I JUST TALK ABOUT PHIL COLLINS'S PUBES AND STUFF LOL!

Basically, two unlikeable nerds attention whoring, while two talented guys have a match, that's beyond anything that Taylor or Excalibur could put on in their wildest dreams.

They also didn't even know whether, best West Coast wrestler of the past decade, Bryan Danielson had ever held their belt. This is during a World Title match, that they expect people to give a shit about.

If it's meant to be easy to watch, then they're failing miserably. The more I hear, the more new audio features I find on my media player. The "it's supposed to be shit, that's PWG's style" thing doesn't make sense to me. I don't get the ironic coolness of liking stuff that's retarded. Maybe you need to be a teenage kid.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

PWG doesn't expect anyone to give a shit. That's what separates them from WWE.


----------



## Bubz

I love PWG commentary for the most part, Excalibur and Steen literaly made me LOL a few times during the Hero/Claudio match at Eight, but saying that it did get annoying for the first 5 minutes of the match when they didn't say anything about what was happening in the ring until Steen said 'hey theres a match going on'.


----------



## smitlick

Agree with Crabs.. There really poor commentators. Very entertaining but poor commentators.

Good commentary isn't how many times you laugh at jokes that are racist/completely irrelevant. People seem to get this confused.


----------



## Bubz

No your right, but Excalibur has proven many times to be a great commentator though.


----------



## KingCrash

Platt said:


> SMV are really scrapping the barrel now on the 3 disc best of sets, the newest ones are Justice Pain and Joker :lmao


Well at least we'll find out how many different ways and how many times fuck can be used in that Joker shoot. Can't believe these two got best of sets, but they won't be any worse then Sami Callihan, JC Bailey, Toby Klein or Devon Moore.


----------



## jawbreaker

Beavis and Butthead Does Rasslin would be my favorite show.

Give me Excalibur actually reacting to a match over Kevin Kelly not fully understanding what's going on any day.


----------



## KingKicks

Personally I've never been a fan of the PWG commentary. I can see why many love it, but sometimes it's so goofy that I can't actually concentrate on the match properly.

To be fair, I just hate commentary full stop unless it's in Japanese.


----------



## smitlick

KingCrash said:


> Well at least we'll find out how many different ways and how many times fuck can be used in that Joker shoot. Can't believe these two got best of sets, but they won't be any worse then Sami Callihan, JC Bailey, Toby Klein or Devon Moore.


To be fair at least the Devon Moore Shoot was entertaining. I'll pick up both sets for the Shoots. 

Also @Platt i noticed my review of MM IV was placed in the Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter Two spot. 


*ROH - Honor Takes Center Stage - Chapter Two*

1. The Kings of Wrestling vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
***1/4

2. Dave Taylor vs Colt Cabana
**1/4

3. Tommaso Ciampa vs Homicide
**1/2

4. Michael Elgin vs Christopher Daniels
***

*5. Shimmer Tag Titles*
Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa vs Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara
**3/4

6. The All Night Express vs The Briscoe Brothers
****1/4

7. Roderick Strong vs El Generico
***3/4

8. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs The American Wolves
***3/4
Meh match and really frustrating. The first I've seen of what everyones been complaining about with WGTT.​


----------



## McQueen

1/2 the time the racial slurs and random bullshit Excalibur talks about is better than whats going on the ring. Especially comments like "**** Cabana" (when Cabana is doing commentary no less) and "Puerto Ricans are like a minority, but worse" just makes my day.


----------



## FITZ

> 8. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs The American Wolves
> ***3/4
> Meh match and really frustrating. The first I've seen of what everyones been complaining about with WGTT.


This match was really frustrating. I've only seen once and I was at Center Stage. The last 5 or 10 minutes were awesome but the rest of the match was literally just MOVEZ. Throw in the fact that I had seen 2 full wrestling shows within 24 hours by the time this match started and I just didn't have the patience for it. I think I actually dozed off around the midway point.


----------



## crazy_furry

wrestling needs MORE variety probly.. is the best coz of so many diffrent aspects of all diffrent things.. this way u can watch 2 full wrestling shows in 24hrs or even more and still be taken in by it


----------



## Bubz

Exacalibur making Benoit jokes was hilarious, made even funnier by Steen trying to hide his laughter.


----------



## crazy_furry

where can i see benoit jokes?? i love benoit jokes :-D


----------



## Bubz

crazy_furry said:


> where can i see benoit jokes?? i love benoit jokes :-D


PWG. Because it's awesome.


----------



## Platt

Spoiler: Cover















"The American Wolf" Davey Richards has come to define what Ring of Honor Wrestling is all about. With his hard-hitting strikes, unparalleled submission grappling, and warrior's ferocity, Richards has grown into a complete athelete in the years since his debut in ROH. Witness the evolution of "The American Wolf" from his first battle inside the ROH ring in 2006, his battles against the likes of Bryan Danielson, Roderick Strong, KENTA, & more, plus Richards' epic clashes for the ROH World Title aginst Austin Aries & Tyler Black. Davey Richards is heart, Davey Richards is dedication, Davey Richards is "The American Wolf"....

Disc 1:
1. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave...Destiny 6/3/06 (ROH debut)
2. Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans...Glory By Honor V Night 2...9/16/06
3. Davey Richards vs. Naomichi Marufuji...Final Battle 2007...12/30/07 
4. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries (Final Fall- World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance)...Without Remorse 1/26/08
5. Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi...Bedlam In Beantown 4/11/08
6. Davey Richards vs. KENTA...Supercard of Honor IV 4/3/09
7. Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen (Anything Goes Match)...Never Say Die 5/8/09
8. Davey Richards & Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen & Lance Storm...Death Before Dishonor VII Night 1 7/24/09
9. Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli...Final Countdown Tour: Dayton 9/18/09
10. Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson...Final Countdown Tour: Boston 9/25/09

Disc 2:
11. Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries...Aries Vs. Richards...11/13/09
12. Davey Richards vs. El Generico...8th Anniversary Show...2/13/10
13. Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega...Epic Encounter III 3/20/10
14. Davey Richards vs. Kenny King...The Big Bang! 4/3/10
15. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong...Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 4/24/10
16. Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black...Death Before Dishonor VIII 6/19/10


----------



## Bubz

Pretty much all the matches on that DVD are awesome.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Must see DVD for any new fans.


----------



## smitlick

I've seen all bar the Without Remorse match so a rare DVD from ROH that i wont pick up


----------



## FITZ

So ROH is selling tickets for their Wrestlemania shows on ticketmaster. They are selling some tickets for $90... To make things worse they don't even tell you where the seats actually are. So I might be welling to drop $100 after fees for the tickets if I knew they were in the front row but for all I know I could be spending $90 on fifth row seats. 

I see that isn't stopping some people though as the $90 tickets already sold out for the Friday show. Makes me think that they might actually be front row.


----------



## Platt

> The very popular “Reeling In The Year Sale” is back this weekend at ROHWrestling.com. DVD prices have already been reduced in the ROH Online Store so you won’t need a special discount code for this offer. Here’s how the sale works:
> 
> - All in stock ROH DVD’s from 2005 are only $5 each
> 
> - All in stock ROH DVD’s from 2006 are only $6 each
> 
> - All in stock ROH DVD’s from 2007 are only $7 each
> 
> - All in stock ROH DVD’s from 2008 are only $8 each
> 
> - All in stock ROH DVD’s from 2009 are only $9 each
> 
> This offer is valid while supplies last at www.rohstore.com under the “Ring of Honor DVD’s” section. Sale ends Monday, September 12th at 4 PM EST!!! Valid on new orders only. No adjustments to previous purchases.


Highspots also have DGUSA DVDs for 25% off.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Platt said:


> Spoiler: Cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The American Wolf" Davey Richards has come to define what Ring of Honor Wrestling is all about. With his hard-hitting strikes, unparalleled submission grappling, and warrior's ferocity, Richards has grown into a complete athelete in the years since his debut in ROH. Witness the evolution of "The American Wolf" from his first battle inside the ROH ring in 2006, his battles against the likes of Bryan Danielson, Roderick Strong, KENTA, & more, plus Richards' epic clashes for the ROH World Title aginst Austin Aries & Tyler Black. Davey Richards is heart, Davey Richards is dedication, Davey Richards is "The American Wolf"....
> 
> Disc 1:
> 1. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave...Destiny 6/3/06 (ROH debut)
> 2. Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans...Glory By Honor V Night 2...9/16/06
> 3. Davey Richards vs. Naomichi Marufuji...Final Battle 2007...12/30/07
> 4. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries (Final Fall- World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance)...Without Remorse 1/26/08
> 5. Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi...Bedlam In Beantown 4/11/08
> 6. Davey Richards vs. KENTA...Supercard of Honor IV 4/3/09
> 7. Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen (Anything Goes Match)...Never Say Die 5/8/09
> 8. Davey Richards & Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen & Lance Storm...Death Before Dishonor VII Night 1 7/24/09
> 9. Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli...Final Countdown Tour: Dayton 9/18/09
> 10. Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson...Final Countdown Tour: Boston 9/25/09
> 
> Disc 2:
> 11. Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries...Aries Vs. Richards...11/13/09
> 12. Davey Richards vs. El Generico...8th Anniversary Show...2/13/10
> 13. Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega...Epic Encounter III 3/20/10
> 14. Davey Richards vs. Kenny King...The Big Bang! 4/3/10
> 15. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong...Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 4/24/10
> 16. Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black...Death Before Dishonor VIII 6/19/10


Oh man, if I had a job (aka some money coming in ) I'd so buy this and send it to McQueen.


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

Seeing as all 2002, 2003 and 2004 ROH DVDs are sold out, I wonder if we could see Best Of's for each year?

Also haven't seen this posted before so sorry if it has:
http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk218/ivpvideos/IVPvideos DVD Covers/

IVP Videos has released over 200 free covers for there DVDs for download.


----------



## smitlick

GuerrillaOfHonor said:


> Seeing as all 2002, 2003 and 2004 ROH DVDs are sold out, I wonder if we could see Best Of's for each year?
> 
> Also haven't seen this posted before so sorry if it has:
> http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk218/ivpvideos/IVPvideos DVD Covers/
> 
> IVP Videos has released over 200 free covers for there DVDs for download.


Most of those seem to be the covers he used to use until he stopped printing covers. Cool none the less.


----------



## GuerrillaOfHonor

smitlick said:


> Most of those seem to be the covers he used to use until he stopped printing covers. Cool none the less.


Would be good if he could make some more thats for sure, Hate just having the discs


----------



## FITZ

It keeps the prices for ivp really low so I don't mind the lack of covers.


----------



## KaijuFan

True dat, I don't find it much trouble getting dvd cases at Staples to replace the sleeves. I guess it's almost a plus, I get to work on my graphic design and give my shows covers at the same time.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It needs to be said that Low Ki vs. Akira Tozawa is a fucking atrocious match.


----------



## Emperor DC

you almost forget what great value IVP is.

Being able to get Best of Vader and Benoit, for example, for as little as $3, even less in my money, is stupidly awesome.


----------



## Chismo

Richards is not exactly my cup of tea, but I'm going to pick this up.


----------



## musdy

SuperDuperSonic said:


> It needs to be said that Low Ki vs. Akira Tozawa is a fucking atrocious match.


Why??


----------



## McQueen

KingCal said:


> Oh man, if I had a job (aka some money coming in ) I'd so buy this and send it to McQueen.


Alright, wouldn't mind seeing Davey/Hero vs Steen/Storm. At least only one guy in that match is a steaming pile of IN10CITY! bullshit.


----------



## Bubz

SuperDuperSonic said:


> It needs to be said that Low Ki vs. Akira Tozawa is a fucking atrocious match.


It's not great, thats for sure.


----------



## FITZ

DeeCee said:


> you almost forget what great value IVP is.
> 
> Being able to get Best of Vader and Benoit, for example, for as little as $3, even less in my money, is stupidly awesome.


With the current exchange I believe IVP videos pays people in England to take their DVDs.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

musdy said:


> Why??


No chemistry, horrible sttucture, very little drama. Actually, an APPALLING lack of drama considering who the participants were. The defining moment of the match is when Tozawa does his spinning kick as a hope spot, and NOBODY in that Reseda crowd gives a fuck.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Best of the Best X*

1. Akuma vs Jonathan Gresham vs Zack Sabre Jr
*3/4
Akuma is legit the worst worker on the CZW Roster except for Greg Excellent. That includes all of the Death Match workers and managers.

2. Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly
**3/4

3. Brandon Gatson vs Daisuke Sekimoto vs Chuck Taylor
***

4. Sami Callihan vs Jake Crist vs AR Fox
**1/2

*5. CZW World Heavyweight & CZW World Tag Team Title Match*
Devon Moore & The Briscoe Brothers vs Robert Anthony & Philly's Most Wanted
***

6. Zack Sabre Jr vs Adam Cole
***1/2

7. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Sami Callihan
***1/4

*8. CZW UltraViolent Underground Title - Ragnarok 'n Roll Glass Crush Death Match*
Jun Kasai vs Danny Havoc
***1/4

9. Adam Cole vs Sami Callihan
***
Why in the fuck are the CZW fans chanting 5 more minutes afterwards? For what?​


----------



## McQueen

OMG 3 Sami Callihan matches on one show is a recipe for shooting myself in the fucking face.


----------



## smitlick

LOL... He was carried to some fun stuff in the Sekimoto/Cole matches but otherwise was average as per usual


----------



## McQueen

I don't agree with you making 100+ posts of nonsense in the last few days.


----------



## Bubz

Lol, I think the only reason he's here is to get people to see that vid in his sig, which I just stupidly looked at.


----------



## jawbreaker

got a couple hours to kill while predrinking, gonna have some fun with the ROH board. stay tuned: http://rohforum.com/forum/index.php?topic=5130.0


----------



## Bubz

Haha. Oh no you didn't!


----------



## jawbreaker

Oh yes I did. Few things make me happier than smugly dismissing the opinions of those I view as my intellectual inferiors.


----------



## Bubz

Lol, I didn't know you were still a member on those boards. I think I am, but I don't remember my password.


----------



## jawbreaker

I probably don't remember my password, I just have it permanently logged in in case I ever need to jump on there and talk about how much Haas and Benjamin suck. Like right now.


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> I don't agree with you making 100+ posts of nonsense in the last few days.


who are you talking to?


----------



## KingCrash

Can't even remember my damn name on that board let alone my password. Nice to see TelkEvolon showing up with the PWG hate.



McQueen said:


> OMG 3 Sami Callihan matches on one show is a recipe for shooting myself in the fucking face.


Forget the Davey Richards best of, I know what I'm getting McQueen for Christmas.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Can't resist.


----------



## jawbreaker

I really wish you'd quoted the "intellectual inferiors" bit. That would have been fucking gold.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

That board and the FAN/wrestlecrap one is utter dogshit. You should let me use your ID jawbreaker, I'll have those dipshits behind the dust. They'll be too far behind to even be in the dust.


----------



## TelkEvolon

jawbreaker said:


> I really wish you'd quoted the "intellectual inferiors" bit. That would have been fucking gold.


Yeah, I was gonna' quote 'em all...


----------



## jawbreaker

hold off on it for now, wait until the thread winds down. I'm still laughing at the people who think it's incomprehensible that Haas and Benjamin could be considered bad.

also, SDS, I might if I had the password still.


----------



## TelkEvolon

KingCrash said:


> Can't even remember my damn name on that board let alone my password. Nice to see TelkEvolon showing up with the PWG hate.


Haha, not hate as much as it is frustration. But it's still negative towards PWG so it get's the job done.


----------



## McQueen

They must have erased that one guys posts.



KingCrash said:


> Can't even remember my damn name on that board let alone my password. Nice to see TelkEvolon showing up with the PWG hate.
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the Davey Richards best of, I know what I'm getting McQueen for Christmas.


I see it now, you guys are trying to get rid of me. 

I could actually watch the Davey set, i'd just get mad doing so.


----------



## KingCrash

Nah, just want to drive you crazy enough to hunt down Sami. Save me the trouble.



TelkEvolon said:


> Haha, not hate as much as it is frustration. But it's still negative towards PWG so it get's the job done.


Eh, it's understandable but at this point PWG is pretty much going to stay the way it is, which is fine considering Excailbur and the rest aren't really looking to turn it into another ROH.

And the Bravados are worse, but no one is expecting anything out of them.


----------



## TelkEvolon

KingCrash said:


> Eh, it's understandable but at this point PWG is pretty much going to stay the way it is, which is fine considering Excailbur and the rest aren't really looking to turn it into another ROH.
> 
> And the Bravados are worse, but no one is expecting anything out of them.



Yeah, but I think PWG are slowly getting worse and worse, but get's a pass. They aren't meant to be ROH, but it is like they aren't even trying anymore. Maybe they are burnt out.

Agree, I enjoy the Bravado's more WGTT. It was Just a cheap reply to jawbreaker's topic.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Is there a length that Jawbreaker won't go to, to get his weed-influenced alternative theories over?


----------



## jawbreaker

nope

although I hadn't actually smoked at all between like April and a couple weeks ago. I've been fucked out of my mind the last four nights though, so yeah, this might fully be the weed talking. I had some gin too.

but still, I don't really understand how you can admit that WGTT have pretty much sucked in ROH and still think having the tag belts on them is a good idea. I don't want ROH to be PWG, I want ROH to be ROH. I want them to stop doing shit that compromises the actual product, I want them to stop trying to be "TNA only good", I want them to stop selling the fuck out. If WGTT were wrestling on like the level of the ANX, I would be okay with it, but they're not even doing that.

Having the belts on Haas and Benjamin is compromising the wrestling product to make money, and that's something I'm against ROH doing.


----------



## KingCrash

Well this is part of the changing process that was going to happen when a broadcasting company bought ROH. Sometimes what's best for the fans and what's best for the bottom line isn't going to be the same. Same thing with Lethal's title win over Generico and the general Mike Bennett push. Not going to say they'll do this for everything but with them being on tv now and needing to make money that's going to take priority over everything else.

Now while Haas & Benjamin have gotten steadily worse since coming in, with the way they've booked the tag division until the ANX/Briscoes feud ends there was no good option for them to take the titles with the exception of the 4-way at BITW, and that match was so bad that wouldn't have done anyone any favors.


----------



## jawbreaker

Lethal doesn't suck and Bennett isn't doing anything meaningful.

See, if ROH's fanbase would admit that all that matters now is marketability, and that some sacrifices in the product are going to come as they try to appeal to a wider audience, then it wouldn't be so bad. But some people seem to think that Haas and Benjamin holding the belts is entirely compatible with ROH being all about the wrestling, and not some TNA shit where ex-WWE guys get pushed over better wrestlers just because they're ex-WWE guys. I get why they're doing it, more than anything I'm just upset that this is the direction ROH has apparently decided to go.

Also, to the "there's no other option" excuse, how's this: ANX win the belts in February in Chicago. First defense is against the Briscoes in NYC, ANX retain, they do the double turn. Briscoes win the belts in the bloodbath in Atlanta, they keep feuding, ending in Ladder War III with the belts on the line. Meanwhile WGTT keep running the "dream matches", maybe not going over fucking everybody, until people realize they suck and stop paying to see them. Is that unreasonable?


----------



## Chismo

Yes, we got it - WGTT sucks but they still draw. Can we move on now?


----------



## smitlick

Plus Lethal is a former ROH Boy so bringing him back and pushing him really shouldn't be frowned upon.


----------



## geraldinhio

Just rewatched GBH V night two . What a show , one of the best I have ever seen from ROH . Very solid undercard , an exciting Joe/ Homicide vs Briscoes match . A very enjoyable KOW / Gen Next match and a classic Danielson main event . 

For some very odd reason I have never seen Nigel vs Marufuji for the GHC Heavyweight Championship . I've heard rave reviews and this was one of my main reasons to rewatch the show . I honestly don't know what to think about it . The first half had awesome psychology with awesome limb work from both wrestlers . Then it just broke down and got crazy as fuck , disregarding all the excellent limb work though . Some awesome and sick spots at the end . When Nigel tries the handstand but get destroyed by superkick and almost falls to the floor but hangs on is one of my favourite spots ever . If the superb psychology from the first half played into the second half and the finish I would be tempted to give it the full ***** but it didn't what so ever so i'll give it **** 1/4 maybe . What's everyone elses thoughts on this match ?


----------



## Brigante

*ROH - No Escape

1. Mike Bennett vs. Andy Ridge (***1/8)

Fantastic stuff here. Right Leg and The Prodigy have a really special chemistry, this is what top quality wrestling is all about. Absolutely two of ROH's top prospects at the moment, and I'm totally welcome to the possibility of a lengthy feud between these guys.

2. Kenny King vs Mark Briscoe (**1/2)

A solid if unspectacular encounter here.

3. Rhett Titus vs. Jay Briscoe (**)

More of the same, nothing noteworthy here.

4. The American Wolves vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly (***3/4)

This is a great one. In spite of how unpolished Cole and O'Reilly are, this will go down as one of the better matches of this year. A true testament to just how remarkable Edwards and Richards in the ring. Not just anybody could get a match this great out of such an inexperienced pair.

5. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs. Michael Elgin and Chase Owens (*1/4)

Highly skippable.

6. Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana (*3/4) 

Yawn. Pretty dull really. Cabana has been stale for God knows how long, and Chris Hero basically needs to be confined to tag action to mask how flawed he is as a performer. Both could officially depart for McMahonland tomorrow and I wouldn't give a flying fuck.

7. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The Bravado Brothers (**1/2)

Not a bad match at all. In fact, it's very good. Shelton and Charlie have just been so great thus far in ROH. Every time they're on the card, you know you're gonna get your money's worth. They've turned out to be a wonderful asset to the company, you'd have to be blind or ignorant to think otherwise.

9. Steel Cage Match: El Generico vs Roderick Strong (**1/16)

Good for what it was, I suppose. Rod Strong and Truth Martini are a horrible combination, though. Truth is just too similar to Don Callous, and it wasn't a good gimmick 14 years ago. Roddy as a main event level competitor is somewhat laughable as well.

Note: I only rate matches on a scale of 1 to 4.*


----------



## Ali Dia

I had Nigel/marufuji ****. thought it was great but not much more than that. How did u find KENTA/Danielson. I HATED the finish of Danielson using cattle mutilation despite how badly his shoulder was worked on the whole match.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

smitlick said:


> Plus Lethal is a former ROH Boy so bringing him back and pushing him really shouldn't be frowned upon.


He also knows how to sell, get babyface sympathy heat, structure, and pace a match LOGICALLY and in an entertaining, frenzied fashion. The last thing is the key thing that Haas & Benjamin fail at miserably without Hero & Claudio, who were the very best on the roster (with Generico) at doing that since Steen's departure.

Jawbreaker, request a password reminder/reset to your registered email.


----------



## topper1

Lol at the Hero hate dont blame him for having a bad match with Colt.


----------



## jawbreaker

air_raid said:


> You know, I haven't really read any threads other than the results discussions for a while and thought I'd log on. The title of the thread piqued my interest, and reading it has been a brilliant reminder of why I don't bother with the board very often.
> 
> 
> 
> jawbreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think they're good, you're not paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jawbreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm well aware of how wrestling works,* and the current events in ROH, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jawbreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> If 90 percent think they're good or better, then 90 percent are not paying attention or do not understand wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an insufferable tosser of the highest order. Your opinion is right, everybody else's is wrong. FACT. You're also a condescending arsehole. You know how wrestling works, and nobody that likes Haas & Benjamin does. FACT.
> 
> Farewell, ROH board. We had some good years, but I seemingly can't read the "discussion" threads anymore without tripping over some moron who has appointed himself patron saint of Being Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm OUT.​
Click to expand...

hey I saved some poor soul from the abyss of the ROH board


----------



## Bubz

Haha! I just read that, you actually forced a guy to leave the boards lol.



> 6. Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana (*3/4)
> 
> Yawn. Pretty dull really. Cabana has been stale for God knows how long, *and Chris Hero basically needs to be confined to tag action to mask how flawed he is as a performer. *Both could officially depart for McMahonland tomorrow and I wouldn't give a flying fuck.


Wait.....What?


----------



## Fighter Daron

Hero and Strong are shit, but Shelton and Charlie are good...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA


----------



## smitlick

bubz123 said:


> Haha! I just read that, you actually forced a guy to leave the boards lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....What?


Its possibly one of the more confusing/ridiculous reviews I've read. A scale of 1 to 4? **1/16???


----------



## KingCrash

Brigante said:


> *ROH - No Escape
> 
> 1. Mike Bennett vs. Andy Ridge (***1/8)
> 
> Fantastic stuff here. Right Leg and The Prodigy have a really special chemistry, this is what top quality wrestling is all about. Absolutely two of ROH's top prospects at the moment, and I'm totally welcome to the possibility of a lengthy feud between these guys.
> *


Pretty much stopped here.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Air raid is one of those FAN/wrestlecrap mod nazi cunts who quivers at the slightest hint of superior arrogance. Don't bother with him.

Calling someone a condescending asshole is not a valid argument. It's a transparent attempt to avoid the topic at hand because you know the "condescending asshole" is correct.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - Card Subject To Change III*

1. Peter Avalon vs Johnny Yuma
**

2. Candice LeRae vs Portia Perez
**

3. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

4. Low Ki vs Akira Tozawa
***

5. Johnny Goodtime vs Ryan Taylor
**

*6. PWG World Title Match*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
***3/4

*7. PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
El Generico & Ricochet vs The Young Bucks
***3/4-****

The crowd seemed out of it at various parts of the show and not the usual PWG craziness.​


----------



## Chismo

topper1 said:


> Lol at the Hero hate dont blame him for having a bad match with Colt.


Cabana sucks ass, but Chris Hero is hit or miss these days, tbh. Make no mistake, he's an awesome wrestler, but something on him bothers me, I can't put my finger on it. I totally see why people worship him and I'm okay with that, but his control sessions is matches are not so entertaining to me. I prefer CLAUDIO much more. Of course, they make one helluva tag team, probably the best in the world.


----------



## jawbreaker

...and I'm banned from the ROH board. Fuck, I really wanted to see what else people said.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Hero is a guy I'll always make time to watch on the Indies which is saying a lot considering my distaste for like 90% of what independent wrestling is like these days (strictly ring work here) but I can understand if people found some flaws/areas where he has room to improve.

I like the guy because he can essentially work any style of match, is a good mat worker when he's not just doing it because he can but trying to tie it into the story of the match, is one awesome striker and can play a great face/heel because unlike a lot of independent workers he takes the time to try and wrestle like a cocky heel or a psychotic heel or a heroic babyface. You won't see babyface Hero wrestling like cocky asshole Hero, he'll switch up and try to wrestle a newer style when his character evolves which is something I always appreciate in a worker, sometimes doing the simple things like that is way more impressive than the amount of counters or big impact moves a guy can hit and Hero definitely manages to mix cool looking offence with old school character work and a more intelligent useage of his offence so it comes off much better than the other wrestlers who have nothing besides their chops/kicks.

However..the guy can occasionally throw a lot of his good stuff out of the way and do pointless matwork because he's an exceptional mat wrestler and not tie it into the story, I don't mean to sound like a nerd who'll grab a pen and paper and look for flaws because I don't but I love matwork that can progress a match or a character of one of the workers, when it just gets thrown out for upto 5 minutes at the start before they move away into a strike exchange etc I'm often annoyed because I like each sequence in a match to build off of the last. Doing a lot of cool counters and holds but never taking the time to bring character work into it (i.e Hero as a heel being outwrestled on the mat and getting visibly pissed for the duration of the mat exchanges). Finlay and Regal are masters at being able to mat wrestle/grapple/counter into some fancy hold but make it mean so much more because they work within the holds, such as showing signs of anger/frustration when they're being outwrestled, Hero more often than not is one of the best mat workers on the Indies who strays away from the exhibitonary stuff and keeps it more focused and worthwhile but every now and then he can delve into just doing stuff for the hell of it. I've not seen him do it enough for it to become a major criticism/talking point but I do feel its something you can make an argument/case for if you watched more of his work than I have.

Right now though I'd say his main area where I can lose interest is his striking. He's an awesome striker be it punches/chops/forearms or elbows but he does tend to throw a stupid amount of strikes out there during matches (I think a PWG match vs Danielson springs to mind here) and more often than not when his opponent doesn't sell them and makes them look cheap (something I find happens a stupid amount of times on the indy scene which they try to cover with fighting spirit nonsense) and therefore ineffective and detracting from the quality of the match. There's also the danger that the guy will throw so many awesome strikes that when he hits one strike for the finish it can come off as a weaker finish when it may have been like his 5th best strike of the match. If he reeled it in a bit more or his opponent was more committed to selling the strikes (earth to a certain wild Wolf) then it wouldn't be as big a problem as it can be, but it is definitely something I could see a more old school guy not appreciating about Hero's work which is a shame because he is one of my favourites and definitely someone I'd put in the mold of Danielon/Punk/Nigel in mixing good offence that can entertain a smarkier crowd whilst still sticking to old school rasslin with storytelling, character work, mannerisms and building a match to a fitting conclusion.

Probably wrote a hell of a lot more than I intended to, but yeah Hero despite being awesome the majority of the time is definitely open to occasional flaws. Thankfully he's one of the most consistent workers on the Indy scene so its never more than an occasional fault as opposed to some of the more pimped workers who's flaws I find more apparent in much greater doses.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Segunda Caida said:


> He's an awesome striker be it punches/chops/forearms or elbows but he does tend to throw a stupid amount of strikes out there during matches (I think a PWG match vs Danielson springs to mind here).


But Danielson sold the elbows like A-Bombs and that match was that awesome to me that I didn't notice Hero threw like fifteen elbows or the match went over fourty minutes. Moreover, that just made sense because Hero was the arrogant champion that came to be a babyface champion because he were so awesome that the crowd started to love him, and then he found Danielson, a man who was more succesful and cheered for, and with every elbow and every kick out, Hero was getting more frustrated and nasty and when Danielson won(And this made sense too, because the absolute king of indies will no longer be in PWG and he has to leave every single tear in that ring), Hero cut a promo at backstage turning heel.

For me, that match was a simple five stars match, just delicious.


----------



## Bubz

Segunda Caida said:


> Hero is a guy I'll always make time to watch on the Indies which is saying a lot considering my distaste for like 90% of what independent wrestling is like these days (strictly ring work here) but I can understand if people found some flaws/areas where he has room to improve.
> 
> I like the guy because he can essentially work any style of match, is a good mat worker when he's not just doing it because he can but trying to tie it into the story of the match, is one awesome striker and can play a great face/heel because unlike a lot of independent workers he takes the time to try and wrestle like a cocky heel or a psychotic heel or a heroic babyface. You won't see babyface Hero wrestling like cocky asshole Hero, he'll switch up and try to wrestle a newer style when his character evolves which is something I always appreciate in a worker, sometimes doing the simple things like that is way more impressive than the amount of counters or big impact moves a guy can hit and Hero definitely manages to mix cool looking offence with old school character work and a more intelligent useage of his offence so it comes off much better than the other wrestlers who have nothing besides their chops/kicks.
> 
> However..the guy can occasionally throw a lot of his good stuff out of the way and do pointless matwork because he's an exceptional mat wrestler and not tie it into the story, I don't mean to sound like a nerd who'll grab a pen and paper and look for flaws because I don't but I love matwork that can progress a match or a character of one of the workers, when it just gets thrown out for upto 5 minutes at the start before they move away into a strike exchange etc I'm often annoyed because I like each sequence in a match to build off of the last. Doing a lot of cool counters and holds but never taking the time to bring character work into it (i.e Hero as a heel being outwrestled on the mat and getting visibly pissed for the duration of the mat exchanges). Finlay and Regal are masters at being able to mat wrestle/grapple/counter into some fancy hold but make it mean so much more because they work within the holds, such as showing signs of anger/frustration when they're being outwrestled, Hero more often than not is one of the best mat workers on the Indies who strays away from the exhibitonary stuff and keeps it more focused and worthwhile but every now and then he can delve into just doing stuff for the hell of it. I've not seen him do it enough for it to become a major criticism/talking point but I do feel its something you can make an argument/case for if you watched more of his work than I have.
> 
> Right now though I'd say his main area where I can lose interest is his striking. He's an awesome striker be it punches/chops/forearms or elbows but he does tend to throw a stupid amount of strikes out there during matches (I think a PWG match vs Danielson springs to mind here) and more often than not when his opponent doesn't sell them and makes them look cheap (something I find happens a stupid amount of times on the indy scene which they try to cover with fighting spirit nonsense) and therefore ineffective and detracting from the quality of the match. There's also the danger that the guy will throw so many awesome strikes that when he hits one strike for the finish it can come off as a weaker finish when it may have been like his 5th best strike of the match. If he reeled it in a bit more or his opponent was more committed to selling the strikes (earth to a certain wild Wolf) then it wouldn't be as big a problem as it can be, but it is definitely something I could see a more old school guy not appreciating about Hero's work which is a shame because he is one of my favourites and definitely someone I'd put in the mold of Danielon/Punk/Nigel in mixing good offence that can entertain a smarkier crowd whilst still sticking to old school rasslin with storytelling, character work, mannerisms and building a match to a fitting conclusion.
> 
> Probably wrote a hell of a lot more than I intended to, but yeah Hero despite being awesome the majority of the time is definitely open to occasional flaws. Thankfully he's one of the most consistent workers on the Indy scene so its never more than an occasional fault as opposed to some of the more pimped workers who's flaws I find more apparent in much greater doses.


I agree pretty much, as for the criticism's I would have probably agreed with you last year, but this year he has toned down on the amount of elbows etc and really only uses them for good-great nearfalls, he uses that fucking awesome spinning kick (cyclone kill) as his main strike finisher now I think. His mat work just gets better and better and I havn't seen a match this year were I thought it came off as pointless. He has had some great matches this year outside and apart from his ROH Davey and Eddie matches he never seems to go into overkill mode like most guys do. His match with Sabre Jr in WXW this year is a great place to see just where he is at in terms of making the matwork fit and using his strikes amazingly aswell as showing how great of a seller he is. The guy is probably my favorite wrestler to watch at the minute.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - International Incident*

1. Kyle O'Reilly vs Sami Callihan
**1/2

*2. CZW Wired Title*
Drew Gulak vs Zack Sabre Jr
**1/4

3. Philly's Most Wanted vs Bandido Jr & Azrieal
**1/2

*4. CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs Rich Swann
***

5. AR Fox vs Jonathan Gresham vs Ryan McBride vs Ryan Slater vs Alex Colon vs Ty Hagen
**1/4

6. Jon Moxley vs Jake Crist
**1/2

*7. CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Devon Moore vs Robert Anthony
*

8. DJ Hyde vs Daisuke Sekimoto
*3/4

9. Jun Kasai vs Necro Butcher
*1/2​
Just listed CZW Best of the Best X - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/170694560200?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 
and 
CZW International Incident - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/170695586509?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Shock

NANA'S WORLD



> After my bodyguard Rhino destroyed that fool Homicide at the last iPPV, I realized that a true crisis was about to be initiated by myself as a result. A crisis many of you idiots never saw coming. Bad for you, good for me kind of thing. Many of you have been mislead into believing…..believing in self, believing in the right way. If you’ve been watching wrestling you’ll notice that even a common man punk has a say, heck there’s a fake Dusty Rhodes in ROH who claims to be the new boo boo! If you ask me I would blame Oprah, Dr Phill and Tyler Perry for these characters in wrestling. I’ve watched all these “skits” in disgust and have made the decision to invest heavily in gold as a result.
> 
> You see, Prince Nana and the Embassy are on a completely different level then any other group of athletes and executives in the world. What do you know about foreign affairs ladies and gentleman? See what I mean? ……Fools!
> 
> In the next few months Prince Nana and The Embassy will implement its ideas and ideology on how the wrestling business should work moving forward. It’s an idea that has been buried in those I choose to associate with; because of the abuse of power from others we consider third party affiliates. How will we do this? For example… Currently my Princess Mia is preparing to come back to Ring of Honor in NYC on the 17th by my side after spending almost 3 months in Japan. She has wrestled some of the top women in pro wrestling today and has learned more self defense, wrestling and MMA in three months then some of these broads did in 10 years. How dare any woman in ROH step to our throne without bowing down to the true royalty of wrestling.
> 
> The Dominant Male Tommaso Ciampa? Just saying the name of this true athlete brings a tear to my eye like cutting a onion for some goat head water stew. Not only is he undefeated here in Ring Of Honor, he is the only man on the roster completely backed by a conglomerate of 100% solid gold, without having a belt here.
> 
> So this news of Homicide being released from his therapy at Belleview hospital and his thugs being after me and my institution in NYC is totally historical to me… Homicide is a BUM and I’ll treat a BUM the way a BUM wants to be treated. You want another payday Homicide? Hahaha, you want to come back for revenge on the 17th? Well since you have recruited the services of The Wicked Witch of the West Jay Lethal (have you seen his perm lately?? Out of control if you ask me) you have perfectly positioned yourself and the witch for a true defeat. The history between The Witch and “The E” go back, way back to a title that once existed in this company and that I was to single handedly unify here in ROH until this Virgil called Lethal got involved.
> 
> I pay tens of thousands of dollars a month to ensure we are safe and powerful…. And at this point in time Lethal even though your the TV champion your work means absolutely nothing to what’s going to really be going down. So on the 17th in NYC it’s going to be a pleasure seeing my chosen Bodyguard Rhino and Tommaso finally put these idiots into a wrestling grave.
> 
> As far as national television is concerned. It’s going to be a huge accomplishment. September 24th will be a day of proclamation and a huge point will be made in our industry and I’m very proud of our new presentation. In time the whole world will know about The Embassy and ROH Wrestling, and the belts will be more prestigious then any other in the industry once they are all in my possession.
> 
> This is only the beginning for “The E”
> 
> With that said I want to remind everyone to follow me on twitter @PrinceKingNana and go to the new site www.PrinceNana.com for all the latest on what’s really about to go down as we get closer to September 17th Live in NYC for Death Before Dishonor.
> 
> Stupid Fools.


----------



## SHIRLEY

The perm line had me ROFLing.

Nana never gets old.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

He was stale in 2009-2010.


----------



## Bubz

True. Although i've never liked Nana at all.


----------



## Shock

So Sayeth The Truth, by Truth Martini:



> This is the third installment of Pro Wrestling’s greatest column “So Sayeth the Truth” and the reason I know it’s the greatest is the simple fact that numbers do not lie. Speaking of numbers; 9/24/11. The numbers 9/24/11 will go down in history as the date Ring of Honor shook the professional wrestling world. I would like to forewarn all you mere mortals. Children make sure your poopy butts are clean, teenagers make sure your pimples are popped and your tweets are tweeted, mothers make sure the dishes are clean and your daily gossip is over and fathers make sure you are done daydreaming about how much better your life would be without your ungrateful wife and kids. When Ring of Honor airs into your home there will be no time for anything else. You will be glued to your TV in awe as you are witnessing the best in all of professional wrestling…So sayeth the Truth.
> 
> Death Before Dishonor IX is upon us. It will take place in New York City, the city that never sleeps. I assure you all that Charlie Haas hasn’t slept ever since he found out his opponent for that night is going to be none other that H.o.T. member “Unbreakable” Michael Elgin. In my opinion, which is the only opinion that matters, Elgin is going to put Haas out to pasture.
> 
> This match reminds me of a story when I was a child. Growing up I had a Jackass, and one day this Jackass broke his leg, and when this Jackass broke his leg, my Daddy took his shotgun, put it to that Jackass’ head and blew that Jackass’ brains out. I said “DADDY, DADDY!!! Why did you blow my Jackass’ brains out??” He said “Son, this Jackass is no more use for us, he is old and useless, we have to put him out to pasture, let’s put the Jackass out to pasture”. It didn’t make sense to me then, but it does now. Charlie Hass, the moral of this story is simple, OUT WITH THE OLD, IN WITH THE NEW, JACKASS…So sayeth the Truth.
> 
> Also at Death Before Dishonor IX there is the “Ringmaster Challenge” Match: “The Worlds Greatest Athlete” Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards. What is so special about a Ringmaster Challenge match? I’ll tell you what is so special. This match is designed to show the entire world who is without a shadow of a doubt the better man is. In a single fall match it can go either way, a wrestler can get lucky, a wrestler can make one simple mistake and lose. So does that mean the winner is the better man? Not necessarily. Anyone can win the lottery, BUT there is no way they can win it twice. The Ringmaster Challenge match is a 2 out of 3 falls match. The first fall can only be won by pin fall, the second fall can only be won by submission and if it happens to go to the third fall, it becomes a 15 minute iron man match. In my opinion, which is the only opinion that matters, on September 17, 2011 all you people will finally learn what I have been saying since day 1, and that is the “Worlds Greatest Athlete” Roderick Strong is a wrestling god. Deep down inside most of you already know this to be true, but in the Ringmaster Challenge match the rest of you nay sayers will have no choice but to believe…So sayeth the Truth! … So Sayeth the House!
> 
> I am the “TV, Super Duper, King Kong, Mega Mega, Managerial Sensation” Truth Martini…I will treat you better than you treat yourselves.


----------



## Caponex75

Hero to me this year has been pretty meh in certain places. I really don't think I've enjoyed that much in singles from Hero this year although his match with Kensuke was super fun. His match with Claudio at Eight felt like something I wanted to see but man.....the preview for it looked bad. 

The part at 5:10 killed it for me. At first I was like "O'SHEET GRATE PSYCHOLOGY" and then it was all destroyed when he hit the same move FOR NO RAISON! Man......totally killed my buzz. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4jaFRwJ2_o

He just isn't really up there for a singles guy for me right now but his tags have been great. That being said, the Hero from last year just seem to become dust in the wind.


> It needs to be said that Low Ki vs. Akira Tozawa is a fucking atrocious match.


I just want to kiss you. No **** btw. Ki ruined it for me and seemingly destroyed the match in one sheer moment when he got on the mic. Great guy at burning bridges. :no: Poor Tozawa.


edit: Oh and I semi-agree on WGTT. I think Shelton has potential but I just believe Haas is a black hole. All due respect to the man but watching grass grow is more exciting.


----------



## Platt

Highspots have got a great offer on atm if you sign up for their newsletter you get access to highspots.tv free for two weeks.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Caponex75 said:


> edit: Oh and I semi-agree on WGTT. I think Shelton has potential but I just believe Haas is a black hole. All due respect to the man but watching grass grow is more exciting.


I can't disagree more. Benjamin is the most overrated wrestler in the history of this business.


----------



## Emperor DC

Benjamin is fucking awful.

Haas billed as a wrestling machine and remorseless, if you will, would help cover up his percieved lack of charisma, though I think that's false. As Lance Storm himself said, not everyone has Hulk Hogan's charisma and if they did, it\'d be a pretty boring industry.


----------



## jawbreaker

Haas is okay when he's got the right opponent and he doesn't go too over the top. Benjamin is pretty irredeemable at this point.


----------



## smitlick

i feel roh are to blame for wgtt being made to look average by having them work ridiculously unnecessarily long matches for them. 20 minutes is plenty for them.


----------



## Fighter Daron

WGTT can't work long matches by fact.


----------



## Tarfu

Platt said:


> Highspots have got a great offer on atm if you sign up for their newsletter you get access to highspots.tv free for two weeks.


Only for new subsribers? I WANT THAT OFFER TOO.


----------



## FITZ

Tarfu said:


> Only for new subsribers? I WANT THAT OFFER TOO.


Just go make a new email address.


----------



## Platt

Yeah just sign up with a different address that's what I did.


----------



## Fighter Daron

*PWG: Card Subject To Change III; 09/04/11:*

1. Peter Avalon Vs Johnny Yuma: ***1/4
_Funny little match. Too overkill._

2. Candice LeRae Vs Portia Perez: **

3. Willie Mack Vs Roderick Strong: ****1/2 C
_GREAT match, wow, Mack is the next big thing._

4. Low Ki Vs Akira Tozawa: ***1/4
_Not the terrible match you were talking about, but very disappointing._

5. Johnny Goodtime Vs Ryan Taylor: ***1/4

6. *PWG World Championship:* Claudio Castagnoli Vs Joey Ryan: ****
_Great storytelling and finish._

7. *PWG World Tag Team Championship:* El Generico & Ricochet Vs Young Bucks: ****1/2
_Just INSANE._

Show rating: ***1/2.
_Great show, like as usual in PWG._​


----------



## FITZ

Chikara King of Trios 2011 Night 1 

Show starts off with a very nice tribute to Larry Sweeney. Good of Chikara to do it. 


*3.OLE! (El Generico and 3.0) vs. The Osirian Portal* 

It's great to see Generico in an environment where he can be all fun. Him being convinced by 3.0 to cheat by poking someone in the eyes and proceeding to hide under a table afterwords in shame was hilarious. After the comedy in the beginning, which was hilarious, things picked up and got really exciting. Total spotfest but almost everything looked good and they kept a crazy pace for a long time. Really fun match, basically it sums up everything Chikara is about. It lasted over 18 minutes but didn't feel nearly that long. Great way to kick things off. 
****1/2 *
*
Team Australia (Tama Williams, Percy T., Kabel) vs. F.I.S.T. (Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano, and Icarus)*

Very forgettable but not particularly bad. F.I.S.T. really made easy work of the Australians. Thankfully they have enough charisma to still make a match like this entertaining. Can't say I was too impressed with the Australians. Kabel was big and Percy T. seemed just like 100 other guys on the indies. Tama Williams seemed like he had some potential so that's one positive I can say about the Australians. 
***1/2 *

*
BDK (Tim Donst, Delirious and Jakob Hammermeier) vs. Da Soul Touchaz (Willie Richardson, Acid Jazz, and Marshe Rockett)*

Jakob was hilarious in this one. The rest of the match was decent but nothing too amazing. I see Da Aoul Touchaz wrestle all the time in KOT matches and I honestly have never been impressed by them. I liked the ending a lot though as it made Hmmermeier's eventual ass kicking all the better by giving him another win. Solid match. 
***3/4 *


*The SAT (Amazing Red, Joel, and Will Maximo) vs. Manami Toyota, Mike Quackenbush, and Jigsaw*

This match was on the path to average until the last 5 minutes. The last 5 minutes were perfectly done and Jigsaw really shined. He really had the face in peril down and his offense was clicking as well. Really awesome short match, couldn't ask for much more in 10 minutes. I had no idea that the Maximos were even wrestling at this point and I was even more surprised that they went and had a good match.
****1/2*
*

Team Dragon Gate (Super Shisa, Kagetora, and Akira Tozawa) vs.The Spectral Envoy (Hallowicked, Frightmare, and Ultra Mantis Black)*

For 13 minutes they kept a quick and easy to watch pace. Nothing too crazy but everything they did worked. Tozawa wasn't as badass and awesome as he is in PWG but he was close. The guy is always fun to watch. Nothing too incredible but the match was really easy to watch, they also managed to avoid this from turning into a total spotfest at the end while keeping it entertaining so that's another plus.
*****


*The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfiel, Suger Dunkerton, and Matt Classic) vs. Team Osaka Pro (Atsushi Kotoge, Daisuke Harada, and Ultimate Spider Jr.)*

Osaka Pro seemed to baffled by the antics of the Throwbacks, but they were not amused by their antics at all, Classic was also not amused at all. Aside from the fact that this match was hilarious I need to point out the awesome story that they managed to sneak into the match. Ultimate Spider is afraid of Matt Classic. Spider gets his ass kicked constantly by Classic yet at the end he makes a super human effort and overcomes his greatest enemy. Granted it was a comedy match but it lasted 17 minutes and I enjoyed it from bell to bell. As far as I'm concerned that makes this a great match. 
****3/4 *
*

Sinn Bodhi and the Batiri vs. The Colony *

So this had a slower approach than most of the other matches but the beginning was still really well done. Slow paced but The Dark Army did a great job of isolating Green Ant and the crowd was getting behind all of his comebacks. It's just a shame the hot tag ended up coming across flat because the ref didn't see the tag but since Green Ant was out of the ring he had to allow it. Really wish they had made the tag a different way so the crowd could have popped for the tag like they wanted to. After that the match really lost focus and the had this slow paced match with limited tags. They were so close to making this work perfectly. Still a solid match but could have been a lot better.
***3/4*


*Team Michinoku Pro (Great Sasuke, Dick Togo & Jinsei Shinzaki) vs. Team Minnesota (1-2-3 Kid, Arik Cannon & Dorin Corbin)
*
Waltman can still wrestle. From what I saw from he's good enough to be working in the WWE, I really hope we see him back there soon. He can still sell and remains to be on the best underdog babyfaces I've ever seen. The guy can play a face in peril as good as anyone I've ever seen. The match was funny at times and when it needed to be serious it got serious. Great match. 
****1/2 *​

While the show is missing the mind blowing match that I would hope for with all the talent every match was good and the show was easy to watch. You had 8 trios matches and everyone managed to keep things from getting repetitive. Great start and I think it will only get better from here.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - King of Trios 2009 - Night 1*

1. Team Epic War vs The F1rst Family
***1/2

2. The Osirian Portal vs Team PWG
***1/4
Who was Escorpion the 3rd guy?

3. The Roughnecks vs Team Uppercut
***1/2

4. Team CZW vs Da Soul Touchaz
***1/4

5. F.I.S.T. vs The Death Match Kings
***

6. Team DDT vs The Future Is Now
***1/4

7. Incoherence vs The Masters of 1000 Holds
***1/2

8. The UnStable vs The Cold Front
***​


----------



## jawbreaker

Escorpion Egipcio was one of the many attempts the Portal had at finding a third guy. He sucked horribly.


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> Escorpion Egipcio was one of the many attempts the Portal had at finding a third guy. He sucked horribly.


Yeah i knew that bit but who was he without a mask?


----------



## KaijuFan

I hated Escorpion more than I do Hericon. The dude was jacked and had an awesome presence about him but he looked like a frightened child every time he stepped in the ring.


----------



## Meteora2004

You guys need to do two things RIGHT NOW:

1) Go to the ROH forum.
2) Prepare to fall in love.

Alternately:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

http://128.241.238.114/FUROH.mp4

HOLY SHIT. Steen has hacked the forum.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just saw that video oh my can't wait to see what happens at Death Before Dishonor IX. This storyline just keeps getting more and more entertaining. Becoming more of a Steen fan everyday.


----------



## seabs

*That's pretty awesome.*


----------



## Cleavage

Steen is so awesome.


----------



## ddog121

That was phenominal


----------



## Mark.




----------



## KingCrash

Single-handedly almost made get the ippv. Love Steen.


----------



## antoniomare007

KingCrash said:


> Single-handedly almost made get the ippv. Love Steen.


pretty much.

too bad I'm gonna be drunk out of my mind this weekend, otherwise I would buy the show.


----------



## Chismo

Amazing stuff.


----------



## Emperor DC

repost from other thread.

--

This story has pretty much confirmed my belief that there are not many better companies outside of maybe CHIKARA at building long-term storylines such as this. It's just amazing. His return has been teased since early in the year and since June, he's not even appeared and it's the most talked about story arc in Indy wrestling at the moment.

No rushed returns for a ratings or byrate pop, just solid advancement.

Can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## Bubz

Simply awesome.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

If the ladder match and Steen gets amazing reviews, I'll be convincing someone to buy a replay and chip in.


----------



## jawbreaker

gonna be hella drunk and/or stoned Saturday night, anyone want to give me a spoiler-free review after the show?


----------



## Emperor DC

Hey everyone, Claudio's twitter may be of interest.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> gonna be hella drunk and/or stoned Saturday night, anyone want to give me a spoiler-free review after the show?


I'll give you one for the Benjamin-Bennett match.


----------



## jawbreaker

wonderful. that will be a ***** classic if ever there was one. by far the most interesting match on the card.


----------



## Platt

Another shit sale



> This weekend Ring of Honor is pleased to offer you a chance to save money off your next order in the ROH Online Store. This special is good on all listed merchandise. This included DVD’s, apparel, posters, programs, & more.
> 
> - Spend $50 And Get $10 Off Your Order
> 
> - Spend $100 And Get $25 Off Your Order
> 
> No discount code is needed for this special offer. The checkout will automatically deduct the discount from your total price. Tickets are NOT included in this sale and do NOT count towards your total shopping purchase. This offer ends on Monday, September 19th at 9 AM EST and is only valid on new orders placed at www.rohstore.com.


----------



## Emperor DC

oh boo hoo.

We've had enough grand sales over the years and still will once in a while.


----------



## smitlick

I can't even spend $50 without buying something i dont want or have already seen...


----------



## Platt




----------



## smitlick

*CZW - In Da Club*
BJ Whitmer vs Arik Cannon vs Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero
***1/4

Too long and the crowd weren't interested in most of it. Nothing technically bad. Just the lack of reaction and that it goes for over 25 minutes.

Jigsaw, Hallowicked & The Wild Cards vs Ultramantis, F.I.S.T. & Mike Quackenbush
***1/4-***1/2
Fun classic Chikara stuff.

*Chikara - King of Trios 2009 Night 2*

*1. Rey de Voladores Eliminator*
Austin Aries vs Player Dos vs Matt Jackson vs Fire Ant
***3/4

2. F.I.S.T. vs The F1rst Family
***1/2

3. The Submission Squad vs Davey Vega & Gary The Barn Owl
*1/2

4. The Osirian Portal vs Future Is Now
***

*5. Rey de Voladores Eliminator*
El Generico vs Nick Jackson vs Jigsaw vs Kota Ibushi
****1/2

6. The UnStable vs Da Soul Touchaz
***1/4

7. Twiggy vs Player Uno
***

8. Team Uppercut vs The Masters of 1000 Holds
****1/4

*Chikara - King of Trios 2009 Night 3*

1. The UnStable vs Team Uppercut
***1/4

2. F.I.S.T. vs The Future Is Now
***1/2

3. El Generico vs Arik Cannon
***1/4

*4. Tag Team Gauntlet*
Incoherence vs Team Epic War vs The Sea Donsters vs The Order of the Neo Solar Temple vs Animal House vs The Saturday Night Slam Masters vs Pinkie Sanchez & Mitch Ryder vs Da Soul Touchaz vs The Young Bucks vs Up In Smoke vs The Roughnecks vs Quacksaw
***

5. KUDO, Michael Nakazawa & The Osirian Portal vs The Colony & The Northstar Express
***1/4

6. Austin Aries vs Eddie Kingston
***

*7. Rey de Voladores*
Player Dos vs Kota Ibushi
***3/4

8. F.I.S.T. vs Team Uppercut
***3/4​


----------



## FITZ

> The Submission Squad vs Davey Vega & Gary The Barn Owl
> *1/2


I can't think of many matches that I hate more than this one. Not sure exactly why as I don't remember the match that well but I do remember that it sucked and it made me really angry. 

And living in Philly is awesome. Here's my upcoming shows I plan on going to to...

10/7 CZW
10/9 CZW Wired Taping (it costs $1 to go and I'll probably figured out what the hell they mean when they say Wired TV Taping)
10/15 Evolve 10 (maybe) 
10/16 TNA Bound for Glory (for the lols and it's literally taking place on my school campus)
11/12 CZW 
11/12 Dragon Gate USA
11/13 Chikara High Noon
11/20 Survivor Series 
12/2 Yoshimania 
12/3 That Show with all the Japanese companies at the arena 
12/3 CZW Cage of Death (might be the same show as the one with all the Japanese companies) 
12/17 ROH Final Battle 

I hope I can make it to them all but I'm not sure how that will all work out.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Going to the ROH TV Tapings in Louisville and was wondering does ROH still run the Buy 3 Get 2 Free DVD Sale at Live Events.Havent bought a DVD in almost a year and cant decide between these shows.

Supercard of Honor VI
ROH Revolution:Canada
ROH Revolution:U.S.A.
Manhattan Mayhem IV
Defy or Deny
Tag Title Classic II
Richards vs Daniels
Tag Wars 2010
Champions Challenge


----------



## Meteora2004

No, they don't, but DVDs are $15 each.

And Manhattan Mayhem IV is a definite buy.


----------



## seabs

*Out of those MM4 and Revolution: Canada are the essential ones. Defy Or Deny is probably then the strongest shows out of the ones left but Tag Title Classic II, Richards vs Daniels & Revolution:USA have main events that you might find great or at the least really good.*


----------



## jawbreaker

Defy or Deny and MMIV. The rest are pretty skippable.


----------



## KingCrash

* AIW - The Road To Absolution*


Corey Winters vs. K. Fernandez - **

“The Chad” Williams vs. Southside St. Clair - SQUASH

Joey "The Snake" Diamante vs. Ben Fruith - DUD 

Rickey Shane Page vs. Corey Futuristic - **

Gregory Iron vs. AERO - **1/2

“The Chad” Williams vs. Super Oprah - *

Angel Dust vs. Allysin Kay - **3/4

*Tables Match*
Facade vs. Chest Flexor - **1/4

Luis Diamante vs. The Duke - *

Da Latin Crime Syndicate vs. The Duke & Lights Out - *

*Absolute Title*
Johnny Gargano vs. Bobby Beverly - ***




*NWA Force-1 - The JT Roberts Memorial Tour de Force Tournament*


RV1 vs. Alex Colon - **1/2

Sami Callihan vs. Niles Young - **

Sugar Dunkerton vs. Ophidian - **1/2

AR Fox vs. Lince Dorado - ***

*Non-Tournament - F1 Tag Team Titles*
The BlackGate Asylum (Alex Payne & Ryan Slater) vs. The Monster Squad (Anthony Graves & Jon Dahmer) vs. Team LanceAlot - **1/4

*Non-Tournament - F1 Title*
Joe Gacy vs. Greg Excellent - **

AR Fox vs. Ophidian - ***

*Finals*
Alex Colon vs. AR Fox - **1/2
​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Death Before Dishonor IX*

- Thank god Prazaks not gone. 
- LMAO no one likes you green lantern.

*1. Pre Show - Winner Enters SOTF*
Grizzly Redwood vs Andy Ridge
**

- Lack of reaction for the Briscoes promo as heels is disappointing. 

2. Tommaso Ciampa & Rhino vs Homicide & Jay Lethal
***
I really hope this sets up a Ciampa/Lethal Title Match.

3. Mike Bennett vs Shelton Benjamin
**3/4

*4. Elimination Match*
Futureshock vs The Young Bucks vs The Bravado Brothers
***1/2
OMG... The short hair on one of the Bravados is hilarious. Also lol at 3rd rate hack announcer.

5. El Generico vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2
Steen to take the title at Final Battle and to feud with Davey. 

6. Michael Elgin vs Charlie Haas
***

*7. Ringmasters Challenge Match*
Roderick Strong vs Eddie Edwards
****
I lost commentary for most of the 1st fall. 

*8. Ladder War III*
The Briscoe Brothers vs All Night Express
***3/4​


----------



## seabs

*Everyone lost commentary during Strong/Edwards smitlick. You could even see Prazak in the corner of one of the shots trying to get someone to fix the issue and pointing to his headset.*


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *Everyone lost commentary during Strong/Edwards smitlick. You could even see Prazak in the corner of one of the shots trying to get someone to fix the issue and pointing to his headset.*


Yeah i assumed so... Just figured I'd mention it. Another complaint i have is they seemed to miss a lot of spots on camera.


----------



## seabs

*Oh god the live iPPV camera work is appalling sometimes. Wasn't as bad as it was for the Atlanta shows where they just flat out missed some stuff altogether but it was still really bad during Ladder War III*


----------



## jawbreaker

I would love to see a Ciampa-Lethal title match, or even a program with Ciampa eventually winning the belt. I'd love to see what the guy can do with good opponents.


----------



## Shock

It has already been announced that Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly will challenge for the ROH World Tag Titles against whoever holds them on November 6th when we return to The Gateway Center in Collinsville, IL. Now the first extensive list of names signed for our return to the St. Louis area has been released by ROH officials. Joining Cole & O’Reilly on 11/6 are:

- Current ROH World Champion Davey Richards
- Current ROH World Tag Champions Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin
- Current ROH World TV Champion Jay Lethal
- Jay and Mark Briscoe
- The All Night Express (Rhett Titus & Kenny King)
- Eddie Edwards
- El Generico

More names will be announced shortly so keep your browsers tuned to ROHWrestling.com, and get your tickets right here for our November 6th return to Collinsville, IL: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=570! And if you’re in the greater St. Louis, MO area, then be sure to catch ROH’s return to TV starting this Saturday night on your ABC affiliate KDNL on Sat @ 11:30PM or Sun @ 12PM!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Lethal vs. Generico II is pretty obvious for that show if the first match is broadcast beforehand.


----------



## peachchaos

Seabs said:


> *Oh god the live iPPV camera work is appalling sometimes.*


This is why I stopped paying for these shows.


----------



## EffectRaven

I can't wait for the Collinsville show as I'll be there live and then live in Chicago two weeks later. I'll be sure to post impressions from each event


----------



## FITZ

Chikara: King of Trios 2011 Night 2


_Archibald Peck's Open Challenge/Duel:_
*Archibald Peck w/Veronica vs. Colt Cabana *

Hilarious. Made me realize how much Peck is being wasted with his ROH gimmick in the Embassy. They had some really great comedy spots had me laughing the whole time. Very fun opener. 
***3/4 *

_
King of Trios Quarterfinal Match:_
*F.I.S.T. vs. Team Osaka Pro *

Icarus being insecure about his tattoo because everyone makes fun of it and hesitating to take off his ring jacket is hilarious. This was better than anything they had on Night 1. The segment with F.I.S.T. being in control of the match and isolating Ulitmate Spider was really well done as he was the most of over guy on Osaka's team. After the hot tag there was this awesome segment where F.I.S.T looked to be in danger of losing the match for about 5 minutes or so. The spots were crazy and the match was more than just them doing crazy spots to each other. Great match. 
*****1/4 *
_

Rey de Voladores Elimination Match:_
*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Marshe Rockett vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. El Generico 
*
This was incredible. Pinkie Sanchez is perfect in this one. The way he cheats is despicable, the crowd hates him, and the BDK ref makes it all the much better as you really get the feeling that he's going to steal the match. The other three guys in the match were all likable and are always entertaining to watch so when Pinkie constantly takes cheap shots and eliminates them one by one the crowd just gets more and more pissed. Having Generico and Pinkie as the last two in the ring was the best possible decision as well. On par with the previous match. 
*****1/4* 

_
King of Trios Quarterfinal:_
*The Osirian Portal vs. Team Dragon Gate*

This reminded me a lot of Dragon Gate matches that they have over in Japan. And that's not a good thing at all. This is one of those indy matches where they just do moves for a really long time. Not I can live with this if they throw in some really coll stuff into the match but that wasn't really the case her. They kept the same pace and for the most part everything they did was forgettable. My least favorite tournament match so far. Maybe I missed something really good happening during the 5 minutes that I fell asleep while watching the match.
**3/4 *

I really liked that Archibald Peck wanted to know if he was the new NWA Champion on commentary.

*
Arik Cannon vs. Eddie Kingston*

Perfect change of pace; we got a very entertaining, short heavyweight brawl. It was only 7 minutes long but they didn't waste a second, within a minute of the opening bell Kingston took a nasty move on the floor and proceeded to sell his shoulder for the entire match and after it ended (for all I know he could have actually injured it as he even sold it in the post match tribute to Larry Sweeney). Nice little match. 
***3/4 *


_King of Trios Quarterfinal:_
*The Colony vs. BDK*

I don't follow Chikara as regularly as I should but between what they did in the ring, what I actually know about the feud between, the prematch promo, and the commentary I was really able to appreciate all the back story between these two teams. Very entertaining stuff and the way they interwove all the storylines into the match was really impressive. 
****1/4 *_


Rey de Voladores Elimination Match:_
*Frightmare vs. The Amazing Red vs. Obariyon vs. The 1-2-3 Kid 
*
Waltman trying to be a good guy but constantly reverting to being a heel was awesome. He had the crowd cheering, he would do something dastardly, apologize, and the crowd would cheer him again. Rest of the match was good as well.
****1/4*


_King of Trios Quaterfinal:_
*Mike Quackenbush, Manami Toyota, and Jigsaw vs. Team Michinoku Pro *

Only in Chikara do you get to see Toyota and Dick Togo in the ring together. Watching Togo proceed to heel it up and beat the shit out of Manami made the moment ever more amazing and it created a clear heel team in the match. In fact Dick Togo being a... well... dick towards Toyota added a lot to the match as the crowd was strongly against Michinoku Pro and his actions really pissed off Jigsaw and Quackenbush. I did feel though that Toyota should have got some more offense in but that's really the only complaint that I can think of. I know for sure that I would pay money to ever see her wrestle Dick Togo after seeing this match. Good to see that they ended things on a high note, it wasn't the best match of the night but it was really close. 
***** *​
From top to bottom this was just an incredible show. There was one match that didn't deliver but everything was as good or better than it looked on paper. Really excited to see night 3. The fact that I forgot which team wins the thing should make this even more enjoyable.


----------



## jawbreaker

That brief writeup is basically a perfect encapsulation of why Eddie Kingston is so fucking great.


----------



## smitlick

For anyone interested Dave Lagana does a really good podcast with Jimmy Rave this week about his pill addiction. I believe it can be found at iwantwrestling.com or whatever his site is called.


----------



## SHIRLEY

smitlick said:


> For anyone interested Dave Lagana does a really good podcast with Jimmy Rave this week about his pill addiction. I believe it can be found at iwantwrestling.com or whatever his site is called.


Kind of hard to listen to, that. Pretty heavy.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah it was a really good listen. Well maybe "good" was the wrong word because of how sad it all was but it was good to hear he got himself sorted out.*


----------



## Even Flow

Smart mark video are having a sale at the moment. Spend $50 or more and save 30% off your order (ends tomorrow @ 1PM EST). Why do they always do sales when I have no cash to spend fpalm


----------



## Platt

I have 6 rare ROH Masters for sale all of them a brand new and still sealed. Looking for $30 each (or $150 for all 6) plus shipping. They are:
Better Than You: The Best Of CM Punk
Straight Edge: The Best Of CM Punk Volume 2
The Legacy Continues: The Best Of CM Punk Volume 3
Chicago's Elite: The Best Of The Second City Saints
Our Time Is Now: The Best Of Generation Next
Straight Shootin With Samoa Joe & CM Punk


----------



## Meteora2004

> Take 15% off your next order on all DVD’s and apparel exclusively in the ROH Online Store at www.rohstore.com until Tuesday morning.
> 
> *To redeem your 15% Off Coupon please follow these 2 simple steps:*
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohstore.com
> 2. Enter the coupon code: *ROH15* into the box marked Discount Coupon Code when you are going through the checkout process. You MUST then hit the “apply” button to the right of the code in order to attach the discount to the order.
> 
> Offer ends on Tuesday, September 27th at 9AM EST. This offer is only valid on new order placed in the ROH Online Store. No adjustments to previous purchased.


I have to think that the "Ringside Members" thing will be a premium membership of sorts associated with the new site, since it's probably going up this weekend.


----------



## Emperor DC

Yeah, if it is that, I will buy it regardless, for the content, and for the fact every dollar helps a small company like ROH.


----------



## McQueen

I can't support a company that supports Davey Richards.

Actually i'm just not interested anymore. 2-3 years ago i'm sure I would have signed up for whatever that is.


----------



## smitlick

what are you guys talking about?


----------



## Brye

Heh just got a DGUSA DVD off eBay for $7. It's called Fearless 2010 and it had alot of familiar names so I figured I'd get it.

And watched Dragon/KENTA from GBH again today and I still have it at *****. Fucking love it.


----------



## TelkEvolon

I'll be all over that Ringside Members option.

Interested in seeing the new site.


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer - Volume 37*

1. Kellie Skater vs MsChif
**1/2

2. Courtney Rush vs Mena Libra
**1/4

- The backstage segment here is seriously one of the more awkward things I've ever seen.

3. Tomoka Nakagawa vs LuFisto
**

4. Mia Yim & Jamilia Craft vs Leva Bates & Allison Danger
**

5. Christina Von Eerie vs Sara Del Rey
**1/4
Would've been nice if CVE had sold the beatdown afterwards...

6. Athena vs Cheerleader Melissa
**3/4

7. Saraya & Britani Knight vs Ariel & Nikki Roxx
**3/4

8. Daizee Haze vs Serena Deeb
***1/4
Jesus Daizee looks unwell...

9. Jessie McKay vs Ayako Hamada
***

*10. Shimmer Tag Team Title Match*
Misaki Ohata & Hiroyo Matsumoto vs The Canadian Ninjas
***

*11. Shimmer Title Match*
Madison Eagles vs Mercedes Martinez
***1/4​


----------



## Emperor DC

New website is about to be launched.

Keen to see how it looks, last time they remodeled it, it was a bit poor.


----------



## SHIRLEY

smitlick said:


> *Shimmer - Volume 37*
> 
> 1. Kellie Skater vs MsChif
> **1/2
> 
> 2. Courtney Rush vs Mena Libra
> **1/4
> 
> - The backstage segment here is seriously one of the more awkward things I've ever seen.
> 
> 3. Tomoka Nakagawa vs LuFisto
> **
> 
> 4. Mia Yim & Jamilia Craft vs Leva Bates & Allison Danger
> **
> 
> 5. Christina Von Eerie vs Sara Del Rey
> **1/4
> Would've been nice if CVE had sold the beatdown afterwards...
> 
> 6. Athena vs Cheerleader Melissa
> **3/4
> 
> 7. Saraya & Britani Knight vs Ariel & Nikki Roxx
> **3/4
> 
> 8. Daizee Haze vs Serena Deeb
> ***1/4
> Jesus Daizee looks unwell...
> 
> 9. Jessie McKay vs Ayako Hamada
> ***
> 
> *10. Shimmer Tag Team Title Match*
> Misaki Ohata & Hiroyo Matsumoto vs The Canadian Ninjas
> ***
> 
> *11. Shimmer Title Match*
> Madison Eagles vs Mercedes Martinez
> ***1/4​


It's when Daizee does a Northern Lights that it really shocks you.


----------



## Stellar Supernova

What do you guys think of the Best of Eddie Kingston DVD from SMV? I'm thinking of getting it, but haven't really watched much of Kingston and they don't have sales every weekend like ROH.com do they?


----------



## KingCrash

The Kingston comp is definitely one of the better ones they've done, off the top of my head the only recent one that is better is Mike Quackenbush Lightning Strikes Volume two.

Oh and:


----------



## KaijuFan

I bought it awhile ago and was very happy with my purchase. The shoot is entertaining and the match selection is damn good. One of the better comps available.


----------



## bigbuxxx

random match i came across...

Morishima vs. Claudio for ROH title, not sure what event. ****1/2. Crazy good match that made me believe Claudio could win at some points even though i knew going in that he lost.


----------



## Brye

bigbuxxx said:


> random match i came across...
> 
> Morishima vs. Claudio for ROH title, not sure what event. ****1/2. Crazy good match that made me believe Claudio could win at some points even though i knew going in that he lost.


It may have been one of the DBD shows from '07 which I started watching today.  Only got through until Hero/Nigel because I got sidetracked though.


----------



## Groovemachine

So the new ROH website is up and running!

Nice to finally have a proper roster page with bios and photos and all that stuff. Interesting that Rhino is listed as being on the roster, do we have a return date for him yet?

One pretty cool thing is on the Videos page, you can access a couple preview videos from recent shows; more in-depth teasers for the DVDs. They're showing a 2min clip from Cabana vs Hero for 'No Escape', for example. Little touches like that make a very nice addition to the site and aid general user-friendliness.

The notion of the 'Ringside Member' has been detailed and it sounds pretty awesome. $7.99 a month, $19.99 a quarter or $59.99 a year. Ringside Members get access to the ROH video library, with classic ROH matches, full DVDs and Best Of compilations. You'll also be able to watch the ROH TV show on a Monday rather than the Thursday its scheduled to go up for non-paying customers. And you get 15% off in the store, on top of any discounts/sales currently on. I'm kinda sold, it sounds like a damn good deal to me.

Other thoughts on the site so far?


----------



## Shock

Groovemachine said:


> So the new ROH website is up and running!
> 
> Nice to finally have a proper roster page with bios and photos and all that stuff. *Interesting that Rhino is listed as being on the roster, do we have a return date for him yet?*
> 
> One pretty cool thing is on the Videos page, you can access a couple preview videos from recent shows; more in-depth teasers for the DVDs. They're showing a 2min clip from Cabana vs Hero for 'No Escape', for example. Little touches like that make a very nice addition to the site and aid general user-friendliness.
> 
> The notion of the 'Ringside Member' has been detailed and it sounds pretty awesome. $7.99 a month, $19.99 a quarter or $59.99 a year. Ringside Members get access to the ROH video library, with classic ROH matches, full DVDs and Best Of compilations. You'll also be able to watch the ROH TV show on a Monday rather than the Thursday its scheduled to go up for non-paying customers. And you get 15% off in the store, on top of any discounts/sales currently on. I'm kinda sold, it sounds like a damn good deal to me.
> 
> Other thoughts on the site so far?


Rhino was at DBD.

Website looks pretty cool, a lot better than before. I hope the graphics on the main page are better though. E.g. that picture on the main page advertising the SBG show with WGTT on it looks horrible, as did that SOTF graphic they had a few days ago. Looked amateur.


----------



## Certified G

I'm about 80% through CZW's Best of the Best IX (second time I'm watching this show though), so far it's been pretty good. Unfortunately Drew Blood got injured a couple minutes into his match with Egotistico Fantastico. Shiima Xion made his CZW debut at this show and he had some great spots imo. Sabian and Devon Moore both had good matches too.

I am still dissapointed with the DJ Hyde vs Thumbtack Jack vs Danny Havoc vs Jon Moxley match. When you see those names you'd expect a great ultraviolent match, but first of all it only went about 7 minutes and secondly there was only about 1 good spot, the rest were just small things that have been done a million time.

Other then that match I think every match has been enjoyable, especially Chris Halo vs Rich Swann (I thought it said Chris Hero so I was wondering where the hell he was before I checked out the match card again fpalm). This match got pretty loud "boring" chants, even though they were literally 1 minute into the match (I thought it was ridiculous as the match wasn't even boring, not even after 1 minute into the match..)


----------



## smitlick

Gonna get Ringside Members for sure. Looks very cool.


----------



## TelkEvolon

smitlick said:


> Gonna get Ringside Members for sure. Looks very cool.


Oh yeah!


----------



## KingCrash

The Corre said:


> Other then that match I think every match has been enjoyable, especially Chris Halo vs Rich Swann (I thought it said Chris Hero so I was wondering where the hell he was before I checked out the match card again fpalm). This match got pretty loud "boring" chants, even though they were literally 1 minute into the match (I thought it was ridiculous as the match wasn't even boring, not even after 1 minute into the match..)


That match was doomed from the beginning. Why those two were thrown out there when Swann was green and Halo was basically a student is beyond me. Botching a couple of the opening moves clearly threw them off what they planned, the match was basically moves and it didn't help that my grandma throws more believable elbow shots then Halo. Considering that crowd I thought the fans were kind to them.


----------



## crooked_reflection

The graphics on the home page of the new ROH site really do look amateur. Also Shane Hagadorn is missing his hands, lol. http://rohwrestling.com/wrestlers/roster/shane-hagadorn


----------



## Certified G

KingCrash said:


> That match was doomed from the beginning. Why those two were thrown out there when Swann was green and Halo was basically a student is beyond me. Botching a couple of the opening moves clearly threw them off what they planned, the match was basically moves and it didn't help that my grandma throws more believable elbow shots then Halo. Considering that crowd I thought the fans were kind to them.


Ok the botched the first few moves, but they weren't even bad botches imo. They did look a little confused occasionally like they forgot their next spot, and I agree on the elbows, those were awfully weak, but I still enjoyed the match..


----------



## smitlick

crooked_reflection said:


> The graphics on the home page of the new ROH site really do look amateur. Also Shane Hagadorn is missing his hands, lol. http://rohwrestling.com/wrestlers/roster/shane-hagadorn


The graphics have always looked bad....


----------



## SHIRLEY

Website's a vast improvement. Still not perfect but much better.

One thing about the Ringside Members option is that it'll evolve, over time. The more shit that ends up on the site, the more value you're getting for your original money.

Final Battle ticker is a pretty cool feature.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Final Battle ticker is a pretty cool feature.


It's a f*cking dream come true.

I always manage to screw up the times for IPPVs. Not any more! : D


----------



## smitlick

TelkEvolon said:


> It's a f*cking dream come true.
> 
> I always manage to screw up the times for IPPVs. Not any more! : D


yeah its great for International guys like ourselves


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Cornette announced on Observer Radio this week that ROH will soon release a new Briscoe Bros. compilation.

I have a question for Ringside Members - is EVERYTHING from ROH's library available throughout the various sections? Is the material available just a streaming, or is also for download? If retro DVDs are available, are they left uncut or is all the copyrighted music not cut out?


----------



## Platt

I'll probably sign up tomorrow so I'll report back then if no-one else does in the meantime.


----------



## erikstans07

I signed up today. Here's what's available to watch in the Members area right now.

*Complete ROH DVDs*
Supercard of Honor 2
Driven 2007
Man Up
Allied Forces
Champions vs. All Stars

*Best of American Wolves*
vs. The Briscoes (Final Countdown Tour: Chicago)
vs. Tyler Black & Bryan Danielson (Tag Title Classic)
vs. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe (2 out of 3 Falls) (The Homecoming II)
vs. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright (Insanity Unleashed)
& Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico & Bobby Dempsey (Stylin' & Profilin')
vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (Motor City Madness 2009)
vs. Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong (Full Circle)

*ROH Classics*
Bryan Danielson vs. Donovan Morgan (Honor Invades Boston)
Scramble Match: The SAT, Amazing Red & Divine Storm defeated Special K (Joey Matthews, Deranged, Sim J, Izzy & Angeldust) (Scramble Madness)
AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels (Scramble Madness)
Last 4 Minutes (???) of Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe (Glory By Honor)
Paul London vs. Michael Shane (Street Fight) (Unscripted)
Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe (Crowning a Champion)
Eddie Guerrero & Amazing Red vs. The SAT (Night of Appreciation)
Jay Briscoe vs. Spanky (Round Robin Challenge)
Complete Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk Trilogy

*Best of Japan*
KENTA vs. Roderick Strong (Throwdown)
The Briscoes vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima (Final Battle 2008)
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (Fight Without Honor) (Final Battle 2008)
KENTA vs. Low Ki (Final Battle 2005)
Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Final Battle 2005)
CIMA vs. AJ Styles (Dragon Gate Invasion)
Curry Man vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate Invasion)
Dick Togo & Ikuto Hidaka vs. Christopher Danielson & Donovan Morgan (Unscripted)

*Cages and More*
The Briscoes vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black (Street Fight) (Can't find what show this is from)
Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans (Cage Match) (Caged Rage)
Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens & Ace Steel vs. Davey Richards, Tank Toland, Adam Pearce, Eddie Edwards & Bobby Dempsey (Steel Cage Warfare) (Caged Collision)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero (Cage Match) (Breakout)
Raven vs. CM Punk (Cage Match) (The Conclusion)

*Women of Honor*
Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Sara Del Rey and Serena Deeb (Honor Takes Center Stage - Chapter 1)
MsChif vs. Daizee Haze (Stylin' & Profilin')
MsChif vs. Sara Del Rey (9th Anniversary Show)
MsChif & Daizee Haze vs. Lacey & Allison Danger (Motor City Madness 2006)
Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze (Destiny)
Daizee Haze vs. Lacey (Breakout)


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

LUL at the thought of a classic Donovan Morgan match. He should team with his long-lost family member Matt to form Morgan Bros. Insomnia Curing Inc.


----------



## erikstans07

Haha. Anyway, I forgot to answer your other questions. These are available by stream, not download. And in past events, the music is not edited.


----------



## Tarfu

How's the quality?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Worth it just for Man Up! and Dragon-Morishima.


----------



## erikstans07

The quality varies, as there are a bunch of old matches and a bunch of newer ones, but IMO it's all good enough quality.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Is it the same quality as the actual DVDs delivered by mail?


----------



## FITZ

I have a bad feeling that the only way to get decent NYC seats is going to be by getting that membership. You get some nice things with the membership though and I would imagine that streaming content will only continue to grow and be altered.


----------



## KingCrash

Depending on how the quality of the streams are and how earlier you get the DVDs then non-members the Ringside Members could easily be worth it once the collection grows. 



The Corre said:


> Ok the botched the first few moves, but they weren't even bad botches imo. They did look a little confused occasionally like they forgot their next spot, and I agree on the elbows, those were awfully weak, but I still enjoyed the match..


Fair enough, I think the match was just designed to wake the crowd up after intermission anyway with it being maybe three min. tops. Had more of a problem with the Drake Younger/Trent Acid match being a semi-main on that show.


----------



## Chismo

Never seen that Nigel/Hero cage match, and it's been 3 years.


----------



## Platt

How annoying that you can't use paypal for the membership going to have to wait till the funds transfer into my bank now.


----------



## Certified G

KingCrash said:


> Fair enough, I think the match was just designed to wake the crowd up after intermission anyway with it being maybe three min. tops. Had more of a problem with the Drake Younger/Trent Acid match being a semi-main on that show.


The Younger/Acid match was boring as hell imo. It had about 2 or 3 nice spots but the rest of it was quite boring I thought.

Sami Callihan vs Egotistico Fantastico though was a great match, it had just a little bit of hardcore, and some nice high flying/power moves.


----------



## Emperor DC

Nigel/Lagana podcast here.


----------



## FITZ

King of Trios 2011 Night 3


_King of Trios Semifinal Match:_
*The Osirian Portal vs. The Colony *

The opening minutes set the tone of the match. They had a nice slow paced technical segment where neither team was able to establish control of the match, they were too evenly matched. As the match wore on and things picked up neither team was able to establish control of the match for an extended period of time. The match was really entertaining but the problem was the fact that they did so many moves that the general rules of probability were against them. There were a few ugly looking moves, but there were so many great looking ones. I understand why they booked this like they did. These are two of Chikara's top face (and home grown stables) the Colony won but they didn't look particularly better than the Portal as the match could have gone either way right until the end. 
**** *


_King of Trios Semifinal Match:_
*F.I.S.T. vs. Team Michinoku Pro* 

I love watching F.I.S.T. wrestle in Chikara, they are just so over as heels despite having two really likable guys like Taylor and Gargano on the team. The way this was worked was perfect. Michinoku Pro kicked ass at the start of the match, it looked like F.I.S.T. didn't have a chance until they started to cheat. From there we got a good control segment on Sasuke, F.I.S.T. got even more heat as they really only managed to keep control of the match by cheating. The ass kicking that F.I.S.T. gets is awesome to watch and they over the top antics they have to resort to in order to get the win makes this even more entertaining. Very old school in the way the heels were made to look but I liked that they did something different here. 
****1/4 *

*
Jigsaw vs. Ultimate Spider Jr.*

Ultimate Spider was a lot more impressive in his trios matches. There were some good moves and everything but this was severely lacking substance. After seeing all the other great matches that guys were putting together this just fell really short. Kind of just on the card to get both guys on the card. 
*** *

_
Tag Team Gauntlet:_
*Willie Richardson & Acid Jazz vs. Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs. The Batiri vs. The Throwbacks vs. The B.D.K (Haze and Del Rey) vs. Matt Classic & Darkness Crabtree vs. The Roughnecks vs. Team Osaka Pro vs. 3.0 vs. Team Dragon Gate
*
Tough to rate as it was basically 8 or 9 tag matches in consecutive order. I know that I liked it because they constantly switched up what we were seeing in the ring so despite the fact that the match lasted well over a half hour it never got boring. BDK was awesome in this one, the way they are building Del Rey is fantastic. You also had the hilariousness of Matt Classic and Darkness Crabtree (Classic thought the BDK members were ring girls). Really liked the final two teams in the match as it was really cool to put a Dragon Gate Team in the ring with an Osaka Pro tag team and what they did in the ring was pretty awesome. Wish they hadn't screwed up the ending. So a rating is really hard but this was 40 minutes long and I was entertained the entire time so by that logic it has to get a pretty good rating. 
****1/4 *



*Manami Toyota vs. Madison Eagles*

This was just a battle. Toyota really puts over Eagles just based on the fact that it take so much to keep Eagles down. This is the first time I've seen Madison and I was impressed. Madison's promo before the match really made it feel like something was at stake as she felt that she had to prove to herself that she was the best and the only way to that would be to beat Toyota. It was a little on the short side, I think with some more time they could have done something really special but very good nonetheless. 
****1/4 *

*
Akira Tozawa vs. Eddie Kingston*

They made each other look great. A more slower more deliberate pace but I had no problem with that. It took a lot to put Tozawa away and the way Kingston went about doing that was incredible to watch. Kingston reacts to everything perfectly, I can see why I've been hearing a lot of good things about his recent matches in Chikara. Reminded me of the Hero/Tozawa match from last year but with less craziness and a similar effect. 
****1/2 *


_Rey de Voladores Finals:_
*El Generico vs. The 1-2-3 Kid *

At first I really didn't understand all the love that this match got as the few minutes really weren't anything special but as the match wore on this became something special. Basically they put the two of the best underdog babyfaces in wrestling in the ring against each other and they had a match with a lot of false finishes that kept you turn over who you actually wanted to win. Really incredible match and they got some incredible reactions from the Philly fans. The best of I've seen at the Arena since Danielson wrestled Shingo there. I would go higher had the beginning held my interest a little more.
*****1/4 *

Awesome promo after the match from Waltman. I don't know if he's actually turned his life around but he seemed to be really touched by the reactions from the crowd. I've always though if him as scum but if he's really changed I hope nothing but the best for him. 

_
King of Trios 2011 Finals:_
*F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony 
*
Green Ant was turned into a star this weekend and this was the defining match for him. His arm was still hurt and looked like he would be the reason why the Colony lost the match but he ended up being the guy that got the pin. There was a great control segment where F.I.S.T. worked his arm and Green Ant sold it really well. There was also this series of moves when it looked like the Colony didn't have a chance at winning but they just kept fighting back. And the last few minutes you had no idea who was going to take it. The other thing that I loved was that F.I.S.T. remained heels the entire time despite the fact that they did a lot of awesome moves. Icarus is the perfect guy to have with Taylor and Gargano because he's so unlikable that he gets a ton of heat for the entire time. This might be my favorite match of the weekend, which is really saying something. 
*****1/4 *
​

A great show overall and just an unreal triple shot. The talent lineup created some match-ups that you won't see anywhere else and for the most part everything was entertaining. Some matches were hilarious and others were really emotional so there's something there for everybody. It's something that's worth going out of your way to see.


----------



## smitlick

Jim Cornette mentions in his recent interview with the Observer that there are plans for a Best of the Briscoes DVD.


----------



## Even Flow

DeeCee said:


> Nigel/Lagana podcast here.


Available to ringside members only


----------



## smitlick

finished the danny doring you shoot earlier. Very entertaining. Hes very funny.


----------



## TelkEvolon

smitlick said:


> Jim Cornette mentions in his recent interview with the Observer that there are plans for a Best of the Briscoes DVD.


That should be an awesome set! It should also be a 10 disc set. : P


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Likely a two-disc, I'd include:

vs. Punk & Cabana [7/23/2004]
vs. Strong & Evans [3/25/2006]
vs. Aries & Strong [8/12/2006]
vs. KOW [12/23/2006]
vs. Steen & Generico [2/17/2007]
vs. Sydal & Daniels [2/24/2007]
vs. Shingo & Doi [3/3/2007]
Jay vs. Mark [3/4/2007]
vs. MCMG [4/28/2007]
vs. Sydal & Claudio [5/12/2007]
vs. Steen & Generico [9/15/2007]
vs. Black & Jacobs [3/29/2008]
vs. Kensuke & Nakajima [12/27/2008]
vs. American Wolves [3/26/2010]
vs. KOW [6/19/2010]


----------



## Brye

Anyone wanna recommend me some Danielson matches from '09?

I've been on a huge Danielson kick lately.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

The Tyler Black series was pretty great IIRC. Proving Ground or some name like that was an excellent match that I came across on another forum, Seabs has all 3 in his megapost under ROH.


----------



## McQueen

Mixed feelings about Tyler Black. He only seems really good to me in matches against stellar talent like Danielson or The Nige', but otherwise he's very indyriffic.


----------



## KingCrash

Danielson's last matches in ROH with Hero and Aries are good, as are his matches in wXw his for the 16 Carat tournament against Bad Bones and the four-way the next night. Heel Danielson in Germany is great. And for tags you have him/Claudio/Dave Taylor vs. Quackenbush/Rivera/Johnny Saint in Chikara's King of Trios Night 2 or the Danielson/Black vs. American Wolves tag title match in ROH in Canada.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Yeah I'm not a great fan of him but I really dug that match, mainly because Dragon got pissed off with Black and tried to cripple him with submissions and teach the punk a lesson for thinking he belonged against the veteran of ROH. Plus the Bucklebomb spot got me to scream HOLY SHIT in disbelief.

Andy covered it in one of his Drink & Rambles in great depth and got me interested in watching it.


----------



## Brye

Thanks guys. (Y)

I've really only seen like 4 Tyler Black matches but I've heard some good stuff about those matches and I'll check out his stuff with Aries/Hero for sure.


----------



## Emperor DC

I really enjoyed Black/Steen from Salvation.

I actually gave it a re-watch yesterday when trailing through some DVD's I'd not watched in a while.

It just makes you watch in amazement at the transformation of Kevin Steen and how this storyline has evolved.

Whilst I'm not presuming they had this all layed out from FB09, the way it's been carried for nearly two years, in some way, shape or form, is awesome.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Danielson had great matches in 2009 against Hero(In ROH & PWG), Aries, Nigel, Black and Richards.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Don't forget Black vs. Joe.

Tyler was awesome, when Gabe was booking him and he hadn't lost his mystique by talking.

I think I can appreciate him more now because, during his time in ROH, I always thought "this is a WWE guy". He was never going to be in ROH for more than two or three years. He's always had that HBK/Jeff Hardy teeny bopper appeal to him.

Definitely don't see him as indyriffic, McQueen, quite the opposite. Steen and Generico are classic examples of being indyriffic. Guys like Claudio and Tyler aren't, hence why they have WWE deals.


----------



## antoniomare007

KingCrash said:


> Danielson's last matches in ROH with Hero and Aries are good, as are his matches in wXw his for the 16 Carat tournament against Bad Bones and the four-way the next night. *Heel Danielson in Germany is great.*


Indeed. His 08' 16 Carat Gold Tournament is one of my favorites things ever.


----------



## jawbreaker

I think I've pimped the Black/Danielson vs. Richards/Edwards tag from Double Feature II like a million times and I'll do it again here because that is among the best matches I've ever seen.

other great Dragon shit from 09:

ROH

vs. El Generico, Proving Ground 09 Night 2
vs. Tyler Black, one of the HDNet shows
vs. Davey Richards, FCT: Boston

PWG

vs. Kenny Omega, One Hundred
w/Roderick Strong vs. Motor City Machine Guns, DDT4
vs. Chris Hero, Guerre Sans Frontières

CHIKARA

w/Claudio Castagnoli/Dave Taylor vs. Johnny Saint/Mike Quackenbush/Jorge Rivera, King of Trios 2009 Night 2
w/Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush/Jigsaw, Hiding in Plain Sight

All of those range from ****1/4 to ****3/4, with the Tag Title Classic getting the full five.


----------



## Brye

(Y)(Y)(Y)

This is gonna be a good night now. (No classes tomorrow and me and my roommate are just drinkin' and watching wrasslin'. Might be a pizza in there somewhere too. :side


----------



## McQueen

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Don't forget Black vs. Joe.
> 
> Tyler was awesome, when Gabe was booking him and he hadn't lost his mystique by talking.
> 
> I think I can appreciate him more now because, during his time in ROH, I always thought "this is a WWE guy". He was never going to be in ROH for more than two or three years. He's always had that HBK/Jeff Hardy teeny bopper appeal to him.
> 
> Definitely don't see him as indyriffic, McQueen, quite the opposite. Steen and Generico are classic examples of being indyriffic. Guys like Claudio and Tyler aren't, hence why they have WWE deals.


Black vs Joe didn't do much for me, but probably because TNA had broken my perception of Joe by that point. It was just nice seeing Joe back in an ROH ring one last time.

Well tbh, its been quite a while since i've sat down and watched a Black match but I find him more indyriffic than Steen, i'd say Steen looking like Steen is a bigger reason why he hasn't been picked up, but who knows. Generico arguement is valid though, but who cares since Generico is fun to watch. Can't say I feel the same about as much of Black's work. Don't hate Black, just not really a fan I guess.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I loved Black during his last 5 months in ROH once his title reign got rolling. His defenses were all fantastic against Aries, Strong, Hero, Davey, and Steen. He also had some great non-title matches with Davey, Daniels, and Claudio.


----------



## Brye

Jerry Lynn becoming ROH Champion makes me not want any shows from that time peroid. Although I wanna catch some of Aries' 2nd title reign.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It was a terrible time during the Jerry Lynn reign. But the defense against Hero is must-see, as are all of the Wolves defenses.


----------



## TelkEvolon

jawbreaker said:


> I think I've pimped the Black/Danielson vs. Richards/Edwards tag from Double Feature II like a million times and I'll do it again here because that is among the best matches I've ever seen.


Oh yeah, this match is amazing, ***** from me. One of the very best.


----------



## Brye

SuperDuperSonic said:


> It was a terrible time during the Jerry Lynn reign. But the defense against Hero is must-see, as are all of the Wolves defenses.


I need to catch up on the Wolves and such. There was a good year and a half when I stopped watching WWE that I abandoned ROH too. Trying to make up for lost time, got alot of their matches on my hard drive though.


----------



## bigbuxxx

jawbreaker said:


> ROH
> 
> vs. El Generico, Proving Ground 09 Night 2


everybody should see the beginning of this match. caution: comedy


----------



## SHIRLEY

McQueen said:


> Black vs Joe didn't do much for me, but probably because TNA had broken my perception of Joe by that point. It was just nice seeing Joe back in an ROH ring one last time.
> 
> Well tbh, its been quite a while since i've sat down and watched a Black match but I find him more indyriffic than Steen, i'd say Steen looking like Steen is a bigger reason why he hasn't been picked up, but who knows. Generico arguement is valid though, but who cares since Generico is fun to watch. Can't say I feel the same about as much of Black's work. Don't hate Black, just not really a fan I guess.


I loved Black vs. Joe, it was a really important part in Black's slow turn. Interesting shades of grey. Plus, Joe then, compared to Joe now, is LOLworthy night and day.

Steen's look is part of what makes him indyriffic, for me. That's a big part of my definition. He also has that niche gimmick that a lot of people might find offensive or too unorthodox. A lot of his best matches are bloody or gimmicky too.

None of this is a bad thing though. I prefer the indyriffic guys.


----------



## TelkEvolon

I hate the term "indyriffic".


----------



## Fighter Daron

bigbuxxx said:


> everybody should see the beginning of this match. caution: comedy


Wow, great beginning. 

I love Bryan Danielson, why, oh, why he had to go to the WWE? :no:


----------



## Chismo

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I loved Black during his last 5 months in ROH once his title reign got rolling. His defenses were all fantastic against Aries, Strong, Hero, Davey, and Steen. He also had some great non-title matches with Davey, Daniels, and Claudio.


Yeah, this. Black is one of those guys that are not easy to love because of their personality, but you gotta be the man and admit this guy is one helluva wrestler.


----------



## jawbreaker

TelkEvolon said:


> I hate the term "indyriffic".


It's not as bad as "jobber" (when used to make a qualitative assessment of a wrestler's abilities) or "vanilla midget" but yeah, it's pretty bad.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I've never seen anything quite like Tag Team Turmoil.


----------



## KingCrash

What, the matches or the booking on the show?


----------



## smitlick

Just finished the Highspots shoot with Shelly Martinez aka Salinas aka Ariel

Pretty crap tbh.. Hard to sit through with so much crap coming out of her mouth. I'd still bang her but jesus was she annoying.


----------



## crooked_reflection

Josh Raymond and Christian Able both made their return to wrestling last night at AAW. They didn't wrestle a match but they stated they had signed new contracts and challenged the Irish Airborne to a tag team title match at the next show.


----------



## Bubz

That Danielson/Generico match was hilarious (aswell as good).

I really liked Black, hardly ever had a bad match IIRC and I loved every match he and Danielson had together, the one where the buckle broke was the best though, can't remember the show but think it was on PPV. I hear he's tearing it up in FCW aswell which is good to hear.


----------



## jawbreaker

crooked_reflection said:


> Josh Raymond and Christian Able both made their return to wrestling last night at AAW. They didn't wrestle a match but they stated they had signed new contracts and challenged the Irish Airborne to a tag team title match at the next show.


seriously?

HAPPIEST DAY


----------



## Bubz

I meant to ask a while ago but forgot, what were the Sasaki/Nakajima tag matches like that happened in ROH in 2008?


----------



## antoniomare007

Bubz said:


> That Danielson/Generico match was hilarious (aswell as good).
> 
> I really liked Black, hardly ever had a bad match IIRC and I loved every match he and Danielson had together, the one where the buckle broke was the best though, can't remember the show but think it was on PPV.


New Horizons. That's my favorite Danielson/Black match too.


----------



## Groovemachine

Bubz said:


> That Danielson/Generico match was hilarious (aswell as good).
> 
> I really liked Black, hardly ever had a bad match IIRC and I loved every match he and Danielson had together, the one where the buckle broke was the best though, can't remember the show but think it was on PPV. I hear he's tearing it up in FCW aswell which is good to hear.


That was the New Horizons PPV. Frickin' awesome match, probably at Tyler's peak when he was also having the series of fantastic outings with McGuinness. I know they've had a couple of duff ones (I can barely remember Caged Collision) but the ROH 'normal' PPVs were damn good back then.


----------



## Chismo

Bubz said:


> I meant to ask a while ago but forgot, what were the Sasaki/Nakajima tag matches like that happened in ROH in 2008?


vs. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright (All Star Extravaganza IV)
vs. The Briscoes (Final Battle)


----------



## SHIRLEY

KingCrash said:


> What, the matches or the booking on the show?


Both of those things and the promos. Roderick cut, I swear, one of the worst promos I can ever remember hearing.

The show starts with Cornette announcing that Hero isn't there, then you get the cringeworthy Roderick promo, then Hagadorn, then Santamaria. It carries on along these lines.

All four men in the WGTT-Generico/Cabana match had a nightmare of epic proportions.

One of the Bravados had forgotten his Bravados tights and was just wearing some random plain black ones.

Strong continues to have, maybe, the worst year of his ROH career and completely disappeared into the background of another multi-man match. The fact that he's in this group, that doesn't fit his personality, is starting to annoy me now. Failed experiment. He also needs to leave the main event and go back to having good, solid upper midcard matches against guys with larger than life gimmicks.



crooked_reflection said:


> Josh Raymond and Christian Able both made their return to wrestling last night at AAW. They didn't wrestle a match but they stated they had signed new contracts and challenged the Irish Airborne to a tag team title match at the next show.


Good. The ROH HOT might be saved.


----------



## Bubz

JoeRulz said:


> vs. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright (All Star Extravaganza IV)
> vs. The Briscoes (Final Battle)


Nice one, what were they like? Don't remember much talk about them at all.


----------



## Chismo

Bubz said:


> Nice one, what were they like? Don't remember much talk about them at all.


Good. Just... Good.


----------



## antoniomare007

did Nakajima had more singles matches in ROH besides his GHC Jr. title bout vs Danielson (another awesome match btw)??


----------



## Emperor DC

antoniomare007 said:


> did Nakajima had more singles matches in ROH besides his GHC Jr. title bout vs Danielson (another awesome match btw)??


He faced Generico at Omega Effect.


----------



## Chismo

antoniomare007 said:


> did Nakajima had more singles matches in ROH besides his GHC Jr. title bout vs Danielson (another awesome match btw)??


vs. Generico (The Omega Effect)
vs. Omega (Aries vs Richards)
vs. Strong (SOH IV)


----------



## antoniomare007

god damn I'm getting old. I don't remember any of them and I'm pretty sure I at least saw the Generico match.


----------



## smitlick

really hope that roh bring hot back.


----------



## jawbreaker

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> *Strong continues to have, maybe, the worst year of his ROH career* and completely disappeared into the background of another multi-man match. The fact that he's in this group, that doesn't fit his personality, is starting to annoy me now. Failed experiment. He also needs to leave the main event and go back to having good, solid upper midcard matches against guys with larger than life gimmicks.


this
just
I don't even

I really don't want to just flat out call you a shitty troll but between this and the Young Bucks thing you're making it really hard not to


----------



## SHIRLEY

I'll give you my reasons, bro. You can assess whether or not I'm a troll.

- He lacks charisma and has had a string of poor showings in tags and other multi-man matches this year, largely due to melting into the background.
- As I understand, the HOT gimmick is supposed to be some kind of edgy, alternative cult thing. Roddy doesn't have the right image for it and being in the group hasn't done him any good. There was a moment where he looked like he was going to become the Arn Anderson to Christopher Daniels. That might have worked but alas.
- He's visibly not comfortable with cutting promos. This year he's had more promo time than ever before.
- A solid showing, in a badly gimmicked-up match, at DBD aside, he's only had two, maybe three, matches of any worth this year.
- The Edwards match at SCOH6 was a memorable abortion.
- His chops aren't as hard as they used to be and his backbreakers have gotten sloppy. He lives and dies by the technical execution of those moves.
- His look suffers from his ongoing loss of size.
- The title run was a complete flop. It didn't make Roddy a bigger star and none of his performances made anyone else into a bigger star. It was cut short abruptly, as a result.
- In past years he's: feuded with Erick Stevens, had an epic tag run with Aries, done some cool stuff with the NRC and so on.

You have to give the guy credit for carrying the company through the early days of a new booker's run and Tyler's leaving but he has never been a true main event calibre star. He's just the steady Go To Guy that will always do what he's asked to do. It's only right that he'll now be bowing out of the main event scene and going back to a spot on the card that he's more comfortable in. The past 12 months have, largely, been a bridge too far. Hopefully, he can find his tag team mojo again and do some good stuff with Elgin.

As for the Young Bucks, LOL.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Strong has somehow become the epitome of indy geek. He has great matches, but no personality whatsoever. There's a reason why Davey surpassed him in the pecking order.


----------



## Chismo

Strong is the easiest guy to book. Just put him in the midcard, like Shirley said. He's not main event material whatsoever. Even his "main event jobber" days are becoming worse and worse.


----------



## Emperor DC

I love Roddy but I totally agree. He's the Christian of ROH. You can rely on him in the midcard and to fill in when needed, but apart from that, I'd probably put over guys ahead of him, even at this point.

It's one of the reasons why I wanted to see Roddy break away, and if it could be managed, bring back Romero and reinvent the NRC. It's a new team to add to the division in place of KoW and allows FS or ANX to, at some point in the next year, either or both, to split up.


----------



## jawbreaker

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I'll give you my reasons, bro. You can assess whether or not I'm a troll.
> 
> - He lacks charisma and has had a string of poor showings in tags and other multi-man matches this year, largely due to melting into the background.


he's had three tag matches in ROH this year and one four-way. he completely owned the four-way and teamed with the KOW in two of the tags so of course he'd fade into the background. I haven't seen the third tag yet so no comment there.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - As I understand, the HOT gimmick is supposed to be some kind of edgy, alternative cult thing. Roddy doesn't have the right image for it and being in the group hasn't done him any good. There was a moment where he looked like he was going to become the Arn Anderson to Christopher Daniels. That might have worked but alas.


it's never been "edgy", not in ROH at least. the HOT was at first a comedy faction, and then they added Strong and started to get a serious side. there's still kind of the undercurrent of comedy, because Truth is just that outrageous, but there's a very evident mean streak in there too, and Strong is absolutely phenomenal at that. look at his facial expressions and mannerisms during the DBD match with Edwards, after the FB match with Richards, throughout the Generico feud, the Defy or Deny four-way, the Jay Briscoe defense. he's absolutely got the image for his character. maybe the the character you want him to have, but the character he does have he pulls off really well.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - He's visibly not comfortable with cutting promos. This year he's had more promo time than ever before.


so? he gets his character over in the ring.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - A solid showing, in a badly gimmicked-up match, at DBD aside, he's only had two, maybe three, matches of any worth this year.


let's see:

vs. Jay Briscoe, Only the Strong Survive
vs. Generico, SoCal Showdown
vs. Generico/Jay Briscoe/Homicide, Defy or Deny
vs. Richards, Honor Takes Center Stage Night 1
vs. Generico, Revolution USA
vs. Edwards, DBD 9

that's six in ROH alone, plus the Willie Mack match from PWG.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - The *Edwards* match at SCOH6 was a memorable abortion.


well there's your problem



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - His chops aren't as hard as they used to be and his backbreakers have gotten sloppy. He lives and dies by the technical execution of those moves.


no he doesn't, not any more at least



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - His look suffers from his ongoing loss of size.


okay, sure. but look doesn't matter.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - The title run was a complete flop. It didn't make Roddy a bigger star and none of his performances made anyone else into a bigger star. It was cut short abruptly, as a result.


it was a failure because he was never actually booked as the top guy. even after he beat Richards it was booked, and even practically acknowledged in the newswires and shit, that he was just holding the belt until Richards was ready for it. that's a fault of the booking, not of the wrestler.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - In past years he's: feuded with Erick Stevens, had an epic tag run with Aries, done some cool stuff with the NRC and so on.


okay maybe 2011 isn't as good as 05-08, but he's improved so much over 09-10 that it's mindblowing.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> As for the Young Bucks, LOL.


yep please continue on your hatred of all things PWG because it doesn't fit your ideal of what a wrestling promotion should be. the Bucks are fucking great comedy heels and tons of fun to watch in that role.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> he's had three tag matches in ROH this year and one four-way. he completely owned the four-way and teamed with the KOW in two of the tags so of course he'd fade into the background. I haven't seen the third tag yet so no comment there.


He definitely didn't own that four-way. Not that there was anything to own.



> it's never been "edgy", not in ROH at least. the HOT was at first a comedy faction, and then they added Strong and started to get a serious side. there's still kind of the undercurrent of comedy, because Truth is just that outrageous, but there's a very evident mean streak in there too, and Strong is absolutely phenomenal at that. look at his facial expressions and mannerisms during the DBD match with Edwards, after the FB match with Richards, throughout the Generico feud, the Defy or Deny four-way, the Jay Briscoe defense. he's absolutely got the image for his character. maybe the the character you want him to have, but the character he does have he pulls off really well.


Don't buy Roderick as mean.

Raymond and Able definitely had an edgy, alternative look. As did Daniels. Elgin is a monster character. Don't see where Roddy fits, he's too clean cut. The whole Roddy/HOT, Necro/Embassy thing was an attempt by Pearce to shake everything up. It think it can be put down as a failed experiment now.



> so? he gets his character over in the ring.


Promos are a vitally important part of any main event heel's job. It's a glaring weakness, that should have been improved upon by now.

As I said, his matches haven't really been up to scratch and I fail to see what the character is, anyway.



> let's see:
> 
> vs. Jay Briscoe, Only the Strong Survive
> vs. Generico, SoCal Showdown
> vs. Generico/Jay Briscoe/Homicide, Defy or Deny
> vs. Richards, Honor Takes Center Stage Night 1
> vs. Generico, Revolution USA
> vs. Edwards, DBD 9
> 
> that's six in ROH alone, plus the Willie Mack match from PWG.


The four way was a complete mess. Classic example of a bad Roderick match.

SoCal Showdown was a terrible show. Can't remember whether that match was the only good one or not.

Richards, yeah, that's the best guy in the company. They have good chemistry. Fair enough.

DBD9 was just a solid, professional lead-in to the Ladder War. Not worth raving about. Ruined by a terrible stipulation.

This all just confirms my suspicions that Roddy works best with guys like Jay and Generico that have larger than life personalities. He wasn't able to make himself seem like the main event star, in any of these matches, quality aside.

Plus, all told, that's roughly the same number of bad performances in multi-man matches as good matches of any kind. Which isn't a good ratio for a main eventer.

I'm not even going to humour anything involving bad PWG comedians with weird bodyshapes. Whatever floats your boat.



> no he doesn't, not any more at least


What else does he have, without his technical ability? If that eludes him all he has is his work-ethic and the luxury of being bulletproof, due to being around ROH for so long.



> okay, sure. but look doesn't matter.


Ridiculous. Wrestling is a visual artform.



> it was a failure because he was never actually booked as the top guy. even after he beat Richards it was booked, and even practically acknowledged in the newswires and shit, that he was just holding the belt until Richards was ready for it. that's a fault of the booking, not of the wrestler.


If you like. I don't see how that stops this year from being judged as a bad one for Roddy.



> yep please continue on your hatred of all things PWG because it doesn't fit your ideal of what a wrestling promotion should be. the Bucks are fucking great comedy heels and tons of fun to watch in that role.


I don't have an ideal. SHIMMER does what PWG trys to do and does it properly, with a more talented core roster. SHIMMER's good. PWG's underwhelming.

The Bucks are terrible heels. They wrestle the same routines, no matter whether they're faces or heels and, a bit like Strong, they don't look like convincing bad guys.


----------



## geraldinhio

I agree with a lot of what Shirley said. I don't hate Strong as much but he has been underwhelming as a mainevent , maybe just proves how suited to the midcard he is . He needs to be the same badass he was during his fueds with Danielson and Stevens . 



> The Bucks are terrible heels. They wrestle the same routines, no matter whether they're faces or heels and, a bit like Strong, they don't look like convincing bad guys.


The Bucks are awesome heels though , not sure how they would work in ROH as heels though . The not looking like convincing heels comment is fairly stupid though . Not many wrestlers on the Indy scene have a look that makes them looking convincing , par a handfull . The Bucks arn't really supposed to look like bad guys either . They're supposed to come across as cocky young punks . ( With they look like )

Also Strong's match with Mack in PWG was a blast to watch . Really great match .


----------



## peachchaos

wow someone has a lot of (terrible) opinions


----------



## Fighter Daron

Strong is fucking great. Everything you blame him for, what about Edwards?, I'll recognise every flaw about Roddy, but if you think EE is good and Strong bad, you are crazy.


----------



## Bubz

Roddy is really good, I haven't been into anything he has done since turning heel though, for some reason his matches don't interest me when I watch them, I can't really explain it as Roddy is great in the ring. I honestly think it might be the fact that he used to look like a badass but now he just looks tiny for a main event wrestler. Roddy/Jay was so good though, definitely one of the best ROH matches this year.


----------



## KingCrash

Roderick has had some pretty good matches this year but to me it just feels like he's just there right now. He is pretty terrible at promos, but it doesn't help him in the HOT that sometimes Truth cuts promos that are just about as bad as his. Would love to see Raymond and Able come back to supplement the tag division and the HOT. As for taking Roddy out of the main event, that's fine and all but who are you going to put in his place? 

And I'll say that Roderick did fade into the background for that tag match, but if it didn't go too long like B-Show main events tend to do because the undercard is underwhelming then maybe that wouldn't have happened.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> All four men in the WGTT-Generico/Cabana match had a nightmare of epic proportions.


Worst part of that match is that that's the best they could do editing it. I wonder what the mistakes were that made Shelton apologize to the crowd, they had to be terrible for them to cut them out.


----------



## antoniomare007

KingCrash said:


> Roderick has had some pretty good matches this year but to me it just feels like he's just there right now.


This right here. At this point it feels as if Roddy needs more than just having good matches to stay fresh, and he doesn't have the mic work or the charisma to pull it off. A prolonged Mexico or Japan trip would do wonders for him, he needs to be missed.


----------



## jawbreaker

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> He definitely didn't own that four-way. Not that there was anything to own.


the four-way was shit while Homicide was in but got really good when it was down to Roddy, Jay, and Generico. and Roddy was awesome. 



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Don't buy Roderick as mean.
> 
> Raymond and Able definitely had an edgy, alternative look. As did Daniels. Elgin is a monster character. Don't see where Roddy fits, he's too clean cut. The whole Roddy/HOT, Necro/Embassy thing was an attempt by Pearce to shake everything up. It think it can be put down as a failed experiment now.


Raymond and Able had streamers and fishnets and yelled "we're winning!" and whined that their opponents pulled their hair. they were a comedy team, at least in ROH.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Promos are a vitally important part of any main event heel's job. It's a glaring weakness, that should have been improved upon by now.
> 
> As I said, his matches haven't really been up to scratch and I fail to see what the character is, anyway.


promos are really not important, at least in ROH, especially if you're not someone like Mike Bennett who can't get people interested by wrestling.

you're seriously just claiming it doesn't work because you don't buy it? are you paying attention to the fucking show? when he gives Davey Richards a concussion and then just walks the fuck out, what is that? when he hits Eddie Edwards with a Gibson driver on the ramp and then goes and casually sips some water, what is that?



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> The four way was a complete mess. Classic example of a bad Roderick match.


already explained it, but nope, you're wrong.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> SoCal Showdown was a terrible show. Can't remember whether that match was the only good one or not.


it was kind of ruined by shitty booking and it wasn't nearly as good as Generico's match on the PWG show the same weekend but yeah, it was the only good match.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> DBD9 was just a solid, professional lead-in to the Ladder War. Not worth raving about. Ruined by a terrible stipulation.


it was absolutely worth raving about. Strong's performance in that match was one of the best I've seen by anyone all year. it was ruined by a terrible stipulation but the first and third falls were phenomenal.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> This all just confirms my suspicions that Roddy works best with guys like Jay and Generico that have larger than life personalities. He wasn't able to make himself seem like the main event star, in any of these matches, quality aside.


yes he was. jesus. the Jay Briscoe match. that's about as effective a character performance on Roddy's part as you're going to see anywhere. when he was given a chance to look like the actual top guy, he was great. that was exceedingly rare, though, which is a fault of bad booking more than anything.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Plus, all told, that's roughly the same number of bad performances in multi-man matches as good matches of any kind. Which isn't a good ratio for a main eventer.


quick, name a Bryan Danielson six-man tag where he stood out. now name a Tyler Black six-man tag where he stood out. now name a Davey Richards six-man tag where he stood out.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What else does he have, without his technical ability? If that eludes him all he has is his work-ethic and the luxury of being bulletproof, due to being around ROH for so long.


one of the best characters on the indies and a lot of skill in using it in matches, something that he's only recently developed. but you refuse to believe that exists, right.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Ridiculous. Wrestling is a visual artform.


okay? that doesn't mean that it really matters how the wrestlers look.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> If you like. I don't see how that stops this year from being judged as a bad one for Roddy.


"his title reign was a failure"
"that's in no way his fault"
"that doesn't mean he didn't fail"

he was never put in a position where success was possible by the standard you're trying to hold him to. the last ROH wrestler who was booked stronger than Davey was Black, and I'm not even sure about that, even though Black beat him clean.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> The Bucks are terrible heels. They wrestle the same routines, no matter whether they're faces or heels and, a bit like Strong, they don't look like convincing bad guys.


this is just so incredibly wrongheaded that I don't even know where to begin. let's see.

remember Nigel McGuinness? how he got booed for doing lariats all the time? and then he turned heel, and started doing even more lariats? it's kind of like that, only played for laughs.

and I guess some of their moveset is the same, they do superkicks and flips and shit, but a) that's what made the fans turn on them and b) that's like 30% of the match.

...but of course,



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I'm not even going to humour anything involving bad PWG comedians with weird bodyshapes.


yeah... congratulations on becoming as bad as CM Skittle.


----------



## Caponex75

antoniomare007 said:


> This right here. At this point it feels as if Roddy needs more than just having good matches to stay fresh, and he doesn't have the mic work or the charisma to pull it off. A prolonged Mexico or Japan trip would do wonders for him, he needs to be missed.


To me, Roddy just seems to be devolving instead of evolving. Strong used to be one of my favorite wrestlers as he didn't have much personality or charisma but he was one hell of a storyteller. I thought he was the best wrestler 2008 had to offer actually. Now, in some matches, it seems like he barely cares, he is to worried about slapping his leg, and just anti-climatic now & days. Maybe it has to do with the weight he lost but he isn't even a heavy chopper anymore or play the bully character as awesome. He just seems to become more of a shell if you ask me. That being said, I thought Strong had a great title reign where he showed character. All of his matches with Eddie have rocked btw except for their DBD match imo

Oh and lol @ The Young Bucks sucking as heels. They are far better heels than KOW and their PWG Work is phenomenal. I would of agreed if this was the years previous to 2009 but man....the matches they had turned me into a fan in 2009. They became more crisp, got common sense(No 450s to arms), and even developed awesome heel personas when they needed too. I still think 2009's match of Young Bucks vs. Joey Ryan & Karl Anderson is underrated. Best match of the show really and really unsung.


----------



## McQueen

Which show was Bucks vs Anderson/Ryan at?


----------



## jawbreaker

Speed of Sound I think. I honestly don't think I watched that show.


----------



## Caponex75

Yeah, Speed of Sound. I remember enjoying it immensely. I'm actually rewatching it right now to see if it wasn't just because I was high.


----------



## Caponex75

Yeah. It was just because I was high.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Nope. I recall pretty well that the month before Joey Ryan had an awful 5 hour match with Chris Hero, only to redeem himself the next month in a four star tag match with the Young Bucks the next month.


----------



## McQueen

Alright, I have seen that match then.


----------



## seabs

crooked_reflection said:


> Josh Raymond and Christian Able both made their return to wrestling last night at AAW. They didn't wrestle a match but they stated they had signed new contracts and challenged the Irish Airborne to a tag team title match at the next show.


*Best wrestling news I've heard in ages!

I haven't cared about Strong at all this year. He just fucking sucks the life out of everything as a heel. Can't think of one Strong performance from this year that I've really enjoyed, maybe even liked. *


----------



## TelkEvolon

Strong vs Briscoe

Strong vs El Generico

Strong vs Edwards

String & Elgin vs American Wolves


He ha sprobably been one of the most solid guys around when it comes to putting on good matches.

Strong vs Richards


----------



## Bubz

Gotta agree with jawbreaker that his performance against Eddy was rather great, especially in the second fall, thats the one time I've seen him this year and he came off as a bad ass. Shame the rest of the match was pretty unmemorable.


----------



## SHIRLEY

LOL Jawbreaker thinks that somebody's look doesn't matter in wrestling and that Roderick Strong is a great character actor? Unbelievable.



Fighter Daron said:


> Strong is fucking great. Everything you blame him for, what about Edwards?, I'll recognise every flaw about Roddy, but if you think EE is good and Strong bad, you are crazy.


Edwards has an awesome "everybody's best friend" personality and has visibly grown as a promo and an in-ring worker, over the past two years. You can see that he's going to continue moving forwards. Yes, there are similarities to Strong in a lot of ways, no doubt, but he's been on much better form of late and there's more reason to keep an eye on him.



KingCrash said:


> Worst part of that match is that that's the best they could do editing it. I wonder what the mistakes were that made Shelton apologize to the crowd, they had to be terrible for them to cut them out.


They fucked up a string of different moves as well as the finish. Haas and Benjamin were visibly pissed off with themselves.

The match actually got to the point where I wanted the ref to take them all out of the ring, before someone got badly hurt. I can't image what the edited stuff was like. Bizarre show all round.


----------



## smitlick

Just finished the 2nd YouShoot with Honky Tonk Man. Nothing special or ground breaking. Seen better and seen worse. Wouldn't rush to buy it.


----------



## jawbreaker

my god, how can you be an ROH fan and still think that "look" matters? the world title belt is on a guy who is 5'7. actions are infinitely more important than appearance in a good wrestling promotion.

and it's really not hard to believe that Strong is a great character actor if you just watch the fucking shows without your preconceptions, but of course that would involve thinking for yourself. I'm telling you what I've observed from paying attention to the shows and you're just dismissing it. I've explained where Strong has done great character work this year and you just went "LOL he actually thinks that".

troll better.


----------



## Emperor DC

New store is up and open, new forums will be up later in the week.


----------



## Sephiroth

How is Del Rey vs. Claudio? Worth checking out? Also, has she done any other matches against male opponents that are worth seeing?


----------



## erikstans07

Just put ROH Fifth Year Festival: NYC & Finale up on ebay.

Here's the link:
ROH Fifth Year Festival: NYC & Finale


----------



## FITZ

Sephiroth said:


> How is Del Rey vs. Claudio? Worth checking out? Also, has she done any other matches against male opponents that are worth seeing?


Haven't her match with Claudio yet but I literally just finished watching a match where she teamed with Claudio against Mike Quackenbush and Manami Toyota. It was pretty amazing and they didn't wrestle it under mixed tag rules so there was plenty of interaction between Sara and Quack as well as Toyota and Claudio.


----------



## Platt

BOLA is shipping now.


----------



## Rickey

https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/1st-time-ever-bout-set-collinsville









https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/another-1st-time-bout-collinsville


----------



## Tarfu

DVD cover art is fine/passable these days, but ROH really needs to do something with the bushleague graphics. I FUCKING VOLUNTEER.


----------



## McQueen

Is there a bigger douchebag pose than pointing towards a camera.

Tarfu please save us from mediocre graphics. Save.Us_Tarfu


----------



## Tarfu

I'd be glad. Also, need dat money. Highspots and NEW aren't using me anymore, and I need something going on. I've been thinking about maybe setting up a simple website for my services and advertising it on Cabana's podcast. Terrible idea?


----------



## Fighter Daron

In fact, I think thats a pretty good idea.


----------



## antoniomare007

PWInsider.com



> From this weekend's NEW card in Mid-Hudson Civic Center in Poughkeepsie,
> 
> No DQ, No Holds Barred: Terry Funk vs. Jerry Lawler
> 
> Funk was announced first and came back up the aisle as Lawler made his way to the ring, yelling at Lawler. The referee finally made Funk return to the ring. Funk took the mic and asked the fans if they were chanting for him or Lawler. The fans went back and forth chanting for both. Funk said that he thought they were chanting for him. He said that they had some tough fights in the past and referenced their empty arena match and their I Quit match in Memphis. He said that he's been thinking about their matches for a long time and the truth is they are lucky to just be there. He said that Lawler has a bad back and he'd like to say a prayer and asked everyone to bow their heads.
> 
> Funk thanked the Lord for his wonderful life and thanked him for his father and everything that he's been given in life. He said that Lawler has a bad back and he asked the Lord to look after it. Funk said that he wanted to thank the Lord for everything, then nailed Lawler with the mic. He started screaming that Lawler was a fat pig and began slapping him and nailing him with the mic.
> 
> Funk dumped Lawler to the floor and whipped him into the guard rails. He sent Lawler into the ring post. Funk tossed Lawler back into the ring and began choking him with his wrist tape. The referee tried to stop Funk and Funk chased him out of the ring. Funk slammed Lawler and began nailing him with punches in the corner.
> 
> Funk threw Lawler back out to the floor and shoved him backward into the rails. He began naiing Lawler with punches to the back and the gut. Funk slammed him backward into the rail again. Funk started throwing chairs at ringside, chasing the ring announcer away. He nailed Lawler with the chair several times on the floor, flinging it at him. Funk slammed him into the ringside table, set it up and whipped Lawler into it. Lawler came back with a chair and nailed Funk with it.
> 
> Lawler set up a chair on the apron and ran Funk into it. Funk staggered around with the chair around his neck. Lawler nailed him with another chair. Funk rolled back into the ring screaming about his eye, acting as if he couldn't see out of it. Lawler continued the assault, nailing him with punches. Funk staggered around. Lawler nailed him with a dropkick.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Sounds like the best match of 2011.


Also I've never heard of that Memphis I Quit match, unless the reporter meant to say their famed No DQ match.



Finlay vs Funk and Finlay vs Lawler before year's end please


----------



## Bubz

Are monday nights the only time Lawler is actually with the WWE? (probably a retarded question but, yeah..)


----------



## antoniomare007

Segunda Caida said:


> Sounds like the best match of 2011.
> 
> Also I've never heard of that Memphis I Quit match, unless the reporter meant to say their famed No DQ match.


Well they have fought and feuded countless times so I wouldn't be surprised if they had an I Quit match at some point. Then again, it's very possible that Terry is just confused, lol.



Bubz said:


> Are monday nights the only time Lawler is actually with the WWE? (probably a retarded question but, yeah..)


and Sundays for PPVs, he doesn't even watch Smackdown.


----------



## peachchaos

Segunda Caida said:


> Finlay vs Funk and Finlay vs Lawler before year's end please


Yes please. And one last Foley/Funk match while we're at it. 

I was always bummed that Funk/Lawler wasn't booked in 1997 ECW as the blow-off to the whole angle. Are those Memphis matches any good?


----------



## Legend

The Funk/Lawler matches from Memphis are AWESOME. I've seen the No DQ and Empty Arena bouts, but I don't recall there being an "I Quit" one too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Yeah the NO DQ match is the better of the two (****3/4) imo but both are great in different ways. The No DQ match has Lawler's amazing offence combined with Funk's immaculate selling and whiffing on punches due to his exhaustion as well as his trademark bumping tieing into the chaotic nature of the match, seeing him deliberately trip himself over the ropes after being clocked in the head to sell the daziness is just something Terry Funk alone would think up, great shit. The crowd is rabid and Jimmy Hart is incredible at ringside trying to run away from Lawler, there's a great callback spot to Lawler's broken leg which caused the whole Lawler vs Hart feud as well.

The Empty Arena match whilst epic is more of a segment than an actual match. There's 5 minutes of the terrific Lance Russell exchanging words with a crazed Funk who swears to him that Lawler has been run out of town. Things break down until Lawler arrives complete with cape and attire which Funk is hilarious in mocking for the occasion and setting. They brawl for maybe 6 minutes before the closing angle which Funk sells as well as anyone has sold a wrestling injury ever, seriously you'll get Mankind vibes when you watch it. Its an incredible all time great angle and I did rate it because I thought it captured everything a great match does even though it wasn't technically an actual match, but its some of the most entertaining 20 minutes you can watch.

Seabs's megapost is of course where you'll find both of these goodies assuming Youtube isn't the way you want to watch them.


----------



## antoniomare007

have anyone ever seen their 2003 matches? I remember trying to find links for them a couple of years ago but never found anything.


----------



## McQueen

peachchaos said:


> Yes please. And one last Foley/Funk match while we're at it.
> 
> I was always bummed that Funk/Lawler wasn't booked in 1997 ECW as the blow-off to the whole angle. Are those Memphis matches any good?


Yeah they're awesome to the equivelent of The Green Bay Packers being the spawn of hell.


----------



## FITZ

Chikara Best of 2010

In an attempt to catch up on Chikara and know what's going on before High Noon I ordered this DVD and a few other Chikara DVDs that looked like significant or good shows. 

*
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Green Ant
*
So this is the season premiere and Pinkie had just turned heel and joined the BDK so Green Ant and the rest of the colony were really pissed about this and it was up to Green Ant to get some revenge. I've only seen Pinkie a few times but the guy always comes across as a great heel. This was the match that would set the stage for entire year with Chikara battling the BDK and I thought it did it's job perfectly as this was really intense. 
****1/4 *


*The BDK (Claudio Castagnoli, Ares, Tursas, and Lince Durado) vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Equinox, and Eddie Kingston *

To start things off Lince betrays Chikara and joins the BDK as their 8th guy when he throws Equinox onto the steps before the bell. So this basically leaves Quackenbush and Jigsaw alone in the ring with the BDK. When Claudio starts to mock Kingston we see Eddie run into the ring as the 4th man for the Chikara team. The match itself was incredible. The Chikara guys got there asses kicked the entire time and you could tell how angry it made the crowd. When they finally got their offense going the crowd went crazy and the atmosphere and actions of everyone really reminded me of what we would see during the The NWO storyline back in WCW. Everything about this match clicked and the story that they want to tell was done perfectly. Great match and the perfect main event for the season premiere.
******


*Mike Quackenbush and The Future is Now vs. Brodie Lee and The UnStable
*
I love the UnStable, so many guys that that you just want to punch in the face. Colin Deleaney can be so damn annoying and obnoxious when he works as a heel. Between the size of Lee and Stigma and Gerad and Colin just being good heels you had an entertaining heel team in the match. I liked all the back stories in the match as well as Quack and Stigma have a ton of history and you had the former Olsens in the match as well. It feels kind of odd saying this but the match reminded me a lot a Southern Style tag with cool, indy moves. I mean the structure and the characters everyone plays is essentially the same thing. You had some comedic stuff with the over the top heels getting their asses handed to them, a drawn out control segment, and things picking up where you didn't know who would come out with the win. Very refreshing to see an 8-man indy tag match with that kind of structure, also it was really entertaining. 
****3/4*
*

Eddie Kingston vs. Gran Akuma *

Hard hitting match with great selling from Kingston, not so much from Akuma. Always fun to watch a really stiff match like this.
***3/4 *


*Lince Dorado vs. Equinox*

They brought the intensity and they wrestled the whole match like it was the last 5 minutes. Solid match, but nothing too amazing. 
***3/4 *


*Stigma and Vin Gerard vs. The Osirian Portal*

Very fun match. They kept it fairly short but the match had good pacing and was easy to sit through. 
***3/4 *

*
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Equinox*

Pinkie is such a great heel to watch. He makes the transition from cowardly heel to pure evil flawlessly and both are fun to watch. In this one Pinkie got his ass kicked for the first few minutes and was literally begging Equinox to stop chopping him, it was pretty hilarious. As soon as he got in any offense he was talking shit and just being a total asshole. I really liked what they did in the ring as Equinox played a great, pissed off face against the evil BDK member Pinkie. The intensity they had fit and I loved the reactions that all the chops from Equinox got. Good stuff. 
***3/4 *

*
Team Frightning vs. Team Big Japan*

This was amazing, it was only 11 minutes but I loved every second of it. Big Japan sent over 3 monsters to make up their team and Quack, Hallowicked and Frightmare aren't exactly the biggest team ever assembled. So you had a fantastic David vs. Goliath match where it looked like the Chikara guys didn't have a chance but they ended up giving Big Japan a run for their money. Frightmare was the star of this one as some of moves Big Japan hit on him were just incredible. I'm struggling to think of any negatives that I could possibly say about this. Such an awesome match to watch. 
******


*F.I.S.T. vs. Team Osaka Pro *

Another great match from the King of Trios. The ending was probably by favorite part because we got to see F.I.S.T. get out cheated by another team. Everything leading into that ending was fantastic as well. It was more of them going crazy with spots and false finishes but it was still entertaining and they really had the crowd at a fever pitch. I think I liked the previous match a little bit more but that doesn't mean this wasn't awesome. 
****3/4 *


_Campeon de Parejas:_
*The BDK(c) vs. Incoherence* 

So Delirious jumps Hallowicked and Frightmare to start the match and Claudio gets a pinfall as soon as the match starts, which puts the challengers at a huge disadvantage. Hallowicked is down at ringside to start the match leaving the tiny Frightmare on his own against the champions. To make the odds even more stacked against the challengers the ref was the BDK ref (Savato I think), at one point Frightmare made a tag and the ref just didn't allow it, which really got the fans annoyed. As the match wore on you had a good portion of the Chikara locker room coming to ringside in support of the Chikara guys. It's such an awesome moment when Hallowicked gets the hot tag and starts to kick ass but the constant low counts were really frustrating. The way that Incoherence didn't have a chance but the way they got the entire locker room and crowd behind them was something special. Everything about the way this was booked was perfect, you had the cheap ending, the crooked ref, the dominating champions, and you even had Bryce going insane about the ref on commentary. Considering this was a really short and very one sided match I think this rating speaks volumes to how awesome this was.
****3/4*
*

Green Ant vs. Mike Quackenbush*

Fun technical match. It was 6 minutes long and they spent every second of it on the mat. I like when you can put something like this on a card as it's always a great change of pace and in small doses a match like this can be really enjoyable. I liked it but I don't know why this seemingly random match made the DVD. 
***1/2 *


_Young Lion's Cup:_
*Tim Donst(c) vs. Frightmare *

I guess they wanted to show a match where Donst defended the Young Lion's Cup. I don't see any other reason why this was on here but it was a pretty solid match. Donst really worked the leg of Frightmare who did a good job with the selling. Donst also did a great job of making me want to see him get his ass kicked by Danielson. They were wrestling the next night and he won the match by choking out Frightmare with a tie. Good stuff but this was really lacking a good comeback sequence by Frightmare. 
***1/4 *


*Tim Donst vs. Bryan Danielson*

Always good to have another match from Bryan Danielson's Summer Vacation on DVD. Everyone wanted to see Danielson take Donst to school and Donst played up the cocky heel to make everyone want that even more. Everyone in the building except Donst seemed to know that everything Donst did was just going to piss Dragon off which made the beginning that much more fun. To Danielson's credit he made Donst look really good early on. Donst was on offense a lot and got himself a lot of heat by constantly trash talking Danielson, stealing his catchphrases, his moves, and at one point just slapping him in the face. I have to say that this was done perfectly and everyone came out on top. Donst looked like someone that was able to take Danielson to his limit and the fans got to see Donst get his ass kicked. Great match with Donst playing a heel really well and Danielson making him look like a star. 
******

*
The Colony and Frightmare vs. The BDK *

This was really really fun. You had a nice control segment from the BDK where Fire Ant desperatley tried to make a tag and when he did things went crazy. The ending was pretty cool as well because just when it looked like The Colony was going to make the big comeback BDK was able to score a pinfall out of nowhere against Frightmare. Pretty awesome, not as fun as when I saw it live but that's to be expected. 
****1/2 *


* Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, and Hallowicked vs. World-1 *

This falls victim to the usually smart booking strategy that Chikara has. World-1 was wrestling like a heel team early on. Considering BxB Hulk and Yoshino had just wrestled as babyfaces the night before in the same building it was very odd to see. The fact that they also just abandoned being heels after a while was also kind of annoying. The final stretch was fun but the ending came out of nowhere and seemed to be kind of random. I loved this match live and saw it get awesome reviews but I have to say it lost a lot of its appeal. It was still good but nothing too amazing. 
****1/4 *
*

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole *

Well now I don't have to worry about the match quality if Future Shock ever breaks up and starts to feud. Really hard hitting and wrestled at an incredible pace. Cole came across as really cocky and played the heel in this. They did a lot to make it look like theYoung Lion's Cup was a really valuable prize as this felt like something was on the line. Really entertaining with a great effort from both guys. 
****1/2 *


_Young Lion's Cup Final:_
*Frightmare vs. Lince Dorado*

So you have Sabato as the ref in this which really stacked the odds against Frightmare. So you had these awesome 15 minutes of Frightmare doing whatever he could to survive as he had fast counts against him every time and when he was outside the ring he had maybe 10 seconds total to make it make inside because the ref was counting so fast. Throw in the fact that the ref slow counted every time Dorado was being pinned and this was just a battle of survival for Frightmare. When Dorado messed up and hit Savato with a kick to the head Bryce left commentary and ran to the ring. When Frightmare hit a big hurracanrana Bryce counted at a normal speed and Frightmare took home the cup. Great match and it was good to see Chikara finally beat the BDK as the BDK had been seemed unstoppable up to this point. Really exciting match to watch. 
****3/4 *

_
Campeon de Parejas:_
*The BDK(c) vs. 3.0* 

So we have Bryce as the ref which have 3.0 a chance, that is until we see them get jumped from behind by Delirious at the very start of the match and lets the BDK get a fall as soon as the match starts. From there we have Claudio and Ares dominating the match and isolating Parker. Matthews was done on the floor for a while thanks to Delirious and Parker had to survive until he got up to make a tag. And he did more than just survive as he scored a pinfall on a roll up out of nowhere. The crowd went crazy after that pinfall and it got all the faces out of the locker room to see the match. Everything seemed set up for the picture perfect underdog team to score a big win and take the titles off the BDK. It didn't happen though, Claudio and Ares score the second fall cleanly and crush everyone's hearts. This was pretty great just for the fact that they made Claudio and Ares look mortal but strong at the same time. The comeback was from 3.0 was awesome and everything in the last 5 minutes or so was crazy. 
****1/2 
*
*

Delirious and Daizee Haze vs. The Osirian Portal *

10 minutes of fast paced action that was just great to watch. The Portal had 2 points going into this match and The BDK members they were against were trying to block them from getting 3 points. So there was a lot on the line and Portal clearly had a huge desire to win. Throw in a big crowd that was into the match and everything looking good for the most part and you can't ask for much more in such a short match. 
****1/4 *


*Manami Toyota and Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli and Sara Del Rey 
*
This was awesome for so many reasons. The first being that Chikara completely ignored any difference between the men and women in this one. The second reason being how well they built up the heat between Claudio and Manami. The third is just that this was a fucking awesome match. Great pace, everything was crisp, great crowd, and anything that I haven't said was great was also great. 
*****1/4 *


_The Dark Cibernetico:_
*The BDK (all of them) vs. Chikara Generation One (Quackenbush, Jigsaw, UltraMantis Black, Icarus, Hallowicked, Stigma, Eddie Kingston, and Larry Sweaney)*

Favorite line on commentary, "Tim Donst is not the young boy he once was when Eddie Kingston would have has his way with him whenever he wanted." 

This match was amazing. The rules took a little bit to get used to (it was Elimination Tag but the teams could only tag in and out in a certain order) but once you got into the flow of the match it was a joy to see. They blended so many storylines into this that I don't even know where to start or end. From Stigma wearing his old mask, Icarus getting cheered, yeah ICARUS WAS GETTING CHEERED, partners reuniting, enemies working together, a red hot crowd, Kingston being the man, Sweaney returning, oh and just an incredible match between Chikara and the BDK. Literally they took everything that's good about Chikara and put it into this match. One of the most unique matches I've ever seen in indy wrestling. In all honesty the only other thing I can compare this to is DBD IV Cage of Death, and that's the highest compliment possible. Looking back this is one of the best matches I've seen in 2010. 
*****1/2*

*
Icarus, Rorschach, Lance Steel & Darkness Crabtree vs. Mister ZERO, UltraMantis Black, Dragonfly & Jolly Roger*

So I was listening to commentary and it sounds like Icarus was the reason for like half of these guys leaving Chikara. The match had a few funny moments but for the most part I thought this was kind of lame. I'm not a long time Chikara fan so maybe I couldn't appreciate seeing any of the returning guys in the ring. When the highlight of the match is Mantis screaming, "My Fingers!" when he chopped Steel's chest you know there is a problem. 
**1/2 *

_
Falls Count Anywhere:_
*Ultramantis Black vs. Ares*

The intensity was there but as far as brawls go this really wasn't anything all that special. Everything that I liked about the match was due to the atmosphere and hatred that they got in here. Also the ending was kind of a let down and really really weird. 
***3/4* 


*The Osirian Portal and Jonathan Gresham vs. The BDK (Delirious, Pinkie Sanchez, and Lince Dorado)*

Chikara is really good at putting these fun matches on the card that last for around 10 minutes. Nothing that I haven't seen before but good pacing with a great comeback segment from the faces. 
*****


_Campeon de Parejas:_
*The BDK(c) vs. Mike Quackenbush and Jigsaw*

Total change of pace from the other tag defense that were on the set. Eddie Kingston took out Delirious to prevent the prematch beat down that had been their signature. Quack and Jigsaw also scored the first fall early on which was another big shocker. The tides turned quickly as Claudio hit a cheap shot on Quack and attacked his bad back. Then he laid out Bryce and got Sabato as the ref. Sabato literally forced Quackenbush to tap by grabbing his hand and tapping it against the mat. Quackenbush was injured leaving Jigsaw essentially on his own against the BDK with their pet ref. Jigsaw fought valiantly but was eventually thrown out of the ring and Quackenbush was dragged into the ring. It looked like they had him as Quack was out but he playing possum and got a roll up that would have won the match if it weren't for a slow count. The ending was perfect, The BDK had the match won and as Sabato went to count the 3 Bryce pulled him out of the ring and laid him out, for the first time of the season I believe. Jigsaw got back into the ring and scored the final fall to take the belts off the BDK. The crowd went insane. 

This match is why I'm starting to fall in love with Chikara. It was the turning point in a year long story line. For virtually an entire year the BDK had been running through everyone in Chikara and it wasn't until the very end of the season that they were finally able to deal a crippling blow to them. Bryce finally taking out Savato was awesome because we all knew that he had wanted to do that all year. The match itself was great as well. Really dramatic with the control segments leading into these incredible comebacks from Quackenbush and Jigsaw. I believe the crowd was totally fooled as well into think at numerous times that the BDK was going to take this match. This is how you work a match, they had spots but they were all building into that one incredible moment when the BDK finally fell. I only watched one full show and this best of set from 2010 and I still found this match to be extremely rewarding. I can only imagine how great this must have been for the fans that had followed Chikara all year. There could not have been a better way to end the season. 
*****1/2 *​
So I thought I knew what Chikara was all about when I got this DVD and I have to say I was wrong and I'm so happy that I was wrong. They have a lot of fun in their matches, which can be great sometimes but so many of their big matches on this set told incredible stories. It's really what really is supposed to be. I can't wait to start following this company on a more regular basis. I have two shows of theirs in the next month or so that I plan on going to and some shows on DVD that I would like to see as well. I love most of the big indy wrestling companies but I think I might have found the company for me in Chikara. If you haven't seen them before I really would recommend getting this set. It's almost 7 hours long and has 25 matches, and it just so happens that Chikara had some of the best matches from 2010. Do yourself a favor and give them a shot.


----------



## smitlick

good to see a new fan of chikara. Gonna wait now for a mcqueen chikara hate post now.


----------



## FITZ

I don't know why he hates it so much. While it can be childish the actual wrestling and the storylines would make me think it's something he would like. Also there is no Daveytensity and Sami Callihan does wrestle for them.


----------



## McQueen

I was gonna ignore you guys, but for the millionth time I gave it a few shots a few years ago and thought it was dumb each time. 3 Strikes your out motherfucker!


----------



## FITZ

Fair enough. Some of their older stuff does seem kind of bad though. Can't say I have much interest in going back and watching anything before the BDK aside from some Trios matches.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hero vs. Quack in 2007 was amazing.


----------



## jizzle313

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Hero vs. Quack in 2007 was amazing.


I got that match. Might upload it later on.


----------



## smitlick

> The number for the 9/17 iPPV was 972 buys


Thats a quote from this weeks observer. Not a good result for ROH but to be expected.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Yeah, a throw away show. Will be interesting to see what the buys are for Final Battle 2011.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'm sure they'll be higher with TV to promote the most anticipated rematch of the year.


----------



## smitlick

*Evolve 7 - Aries vs Moxley*

1. Shiima Xion vs Jimmy Jacobs
**1/4

2. Tony Nese vs Silas Young
**1/2

3. Jon Davis vs Johnny Gargano 
**1/2
Jesus Davis was awful here. His bumping was just super awkward and made anything Gargano did just look really bad.

4. Facade & Jason Gory vs Jigsaw & Frightmare
**3/4

5. Zack Sabre Jr vs Sami Callihan
***1/4

*6. Jeff Peterson Cup 2008*
Sal Rinauro vs Larry Sweeney
**

7. Rich Swann vs AR Fox
**1/2

8. Akira Tozawa vs Chuck Taylor
***1/2

9. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano
*1/2

10. Jon Moxley vs Austin Aries
***

This show legitimately drained the life out of me.. So dull so frequently.​


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Chikara is something I could enjoy in small doses especially as I appreciate them trying to make it a fun and not so serious promotion which therefore offers a crucial alternative to PWG, ROH, Dragon Gate etc. They have some very good storylines throughout their time and Quackenbush is a hell of a booker by the sounds of it and someone who clearly understands the business. Then again some of the more ridiculous and over the top storylines would probably wear thin for me tbh over time, I remember being tempted into watching the debut of Sinn Bohdi and finding it incredibly hard to get over the content of the promo talking about some magic 'Eye of ...'.

So yeah in small doses its a perfectly fine bit of entertainment that appeals to a niche fanbase and can be very fun, but it isn't the sort of promotion I could follow consistently over time just because of the sheer amount of storylines and characters that I might find too over the top and distracting to properly concentrate on.


----------



## Fighter Daron

smitlick said:


> Thats a quote from this weeks observer. Not a good result for ROH but to be expected.


A really sad note.

And about CHIKARA, I don't hate it, actually it's quite possible I like it, but I can't follow it because it last bored.


----------



## smitlick

Segunda Caida said:


> Chikara is something I could enjoy in small doses especially as I appreciate them trying to make it a fun and not so serious promotion which therefore offers a crucial alternative to PWG, ROH, Dragon Gate etc. They have some very good storylines throughout their time and Quackenbush is a hell of a booker by the sounds of it and someone who clearly understands the business. Then again some of the more ridiculous and over the top storylines would probably wear thin for me tbh over time, I remember being tempted into watching the debut of Sinn Bohdi and finding it incredibly hard to get over the content of the promo talking about some magic 'Eye of ...'.
> 
> So yeah in small doses its a perfectly fine bit of entertainment that appeals to a niche fanbase and can be very fun, but it isn't the sort of promotion I could follow consistently over time just because of the sheer amount of storylines and characters that I might find too over the top and distracting to properly concentrate on.


Eye of Tyr would be what its called and if you had actually followed Chikara, the whole Eye of Tyr thing actually makes sense.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I didn't say it didn't make sense, just that some of the content and words in the promo exchange between both was a bit hard to sit through because it just sounded very over the top, I have no doubt it made more sense to someone with more knowledge of the feud and company but I was just pointing out the content of the promo as the sort of thing that would be hard for me to follow for a sustained period of time.

I did love reading up the Hero/Quack feud revolving around the Chikara Special though, that seemed a great feud.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

smitlick said:


> *Evolve 7 - Aries vs Moxley*
> 
> 1. Shiima Xion vs Jimmy Jacobs
> **1/4
> 
> 2. Tony Nese vs Silas Young
> **1/2
> 
> 3. Jon Davis vs Johnny Gargano
> **1/2
> Jesus Davis was awful here. His bumping was just super awkward and made anything Gargano did just look really bad.
> 
> 4. Facade & Jason Gory vs Jigsaw & Frightmare
> **3/4
> 
> 5. Zack Sabre Jr vs Sami Callihan
> ***1/4
> 
> *6. Jeff Peterson Cup 2008*
> Sal Rinauro vs Larry Sweeney
> **
> 
> 7. Rich Swann vs AR Fox
> **1/2
> 
> 8. Akira Tozawa vs Chuck Taylor
> ***1/2
> 
> 9. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano
> *1/2
> 
> 10. Jon Moxley vs Austin Aries
> ***
> 
> This show legitimately drained the life out of me.. So dull so frequently.​


EVOLVE has so much potential, but something about their show structure just does not work for me. The matches almost always feel rushed. Plus, it is obvious Gabe cares very little about it in comparison to DGUSA. Then you have the fact that every major name they bring in leaves (Richards, Hero, castagnoli, Danielson, Aries, Jacobs) so then they have to forget all they built up with those guys (Jacobs was right behind the wins leaders, Hero vs Allen who also stopped being booked). Sure they have done a decent job of building up Gargano and Taylor as the top guys, but even their characters in EVOLVE seem sucky in comparison to them everywhere else. Maybe it is just because I feel Larry Dallas has no place in EVOLVE.


----------



## smitlick

I feel like Gabe tells the guys to go out and and act like Robots....


----------



## peachchaos

Chikara is awesome for the simple fact that its pretty much the only place you can watch Eddie Kingston these days. His feud with the BDK/Claudio was all classy stuff. Good showings with Generico and Tozawa don't hurt either.


----------



## Chismo

Someone give me Tozawa's best singles matches, I've only seen his match against Hero.


----------



## FITZ

Then you've probably seen his best singles match.


----------



## Rickey

https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/ring-honor-locks-tj-perkins

Officially signed with ROH currently one of my favorite wrestlers.


----------



## seabs

JoeRulz said:


> Someone give me Tozawa's best singles matches, I've only seen his match against Hero.


*This probably isn't much use but basically his entire PWG run is worth watching although there's an odd match or two which is skippable. The 2 Hero matches are the best singles matches by some distance. Most of his best stuff is in tags though, even his PWG run. Dragon Gate is nearly all tags and pre PWG he wasn't in a position to have great singles matches and since he's returned there's only really the SHINGO match from the Kobe PPV that I'd recommend. 

I can't remember if Tozawa/Sabre ended up happening on the Magnum Pro show where they were both in a tournament together and both got to the semis. I know Sabre won but I can't remember if it was him or the other guy who beat Tozawa. Don't think it happened actually. Tried looking for results of it a month or so back but it's a shitty Indy fed that can't set up a proper website and keep updating it.*



Rickey said:


> https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/ring-honor-locks-tj-perkins
> 
> Officially signed with ROH currently one of my favorite wrestlers.


*Great news if it means him coming in more permanently and becoming more than a touring exhibition guy. Loads of guys on the roster who can work some really great 10 minute midcard matches with. Perfect style for TV too. TJ/O'Reilly needs to be on the next TV tapings as an undercard match. *


----------



## Corey

JoeRulz said:


> Someone give me Tozawa's best singles matches, I've only seen his match against Hero.


vs. BxB Hulk - DGUSA United: Finale
vs. PAC - DGUSA Mercury Rising 2011

So I signed up for an Annual Membership on the ROH site today, but it never asked me what size shirt I wear. Somethin I'm missing about the shirts?


----------



## Mattyb2266

Jack Evans 187 said:


> vs. BxB Hulk - DGUSA United: Finale
> vs. PAC - DGUSA Mercury Rising 2011
> 
> So I signed up for an Annual Membership on the ROH site today, but it never asked me what size shirt I wear. Somethin I'm missing about the shirts?


You gotta email ROHHelp you're size and address. I had the same problem too when I signed up.


----------



## TelkEvolon

JoeRulz said:


> Someone give me Tozawa's best singles matches, I've only seen his match against Hero.


Tozawa vs Steen - PWG Cyanide

Preview:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv-qWbuGXuM


----------



## Platt

I decided against signing up to ROH, I just can't see the value in it for me. I have the full collection so don't need any of the old shows, I would rather download the show from here than have to stream it in shite quality on their site and given how few shows they seem to be doing I just can't see how even with %15 off I can make my money back.


----------



## Corey

Platt said:


> I decided against signing up to ROH, I just can't see the value in it for me. I have the full collection so don't need any of the old shows, I would rather download the show from here than have to stream it in shite quality on their site and given how few shows they seem to be doing I just can't see how even with %15 off I can make my money back.


Yeah, looking back I don't honestly know why I did it, but it's whatever. Got a year to burn and a free shirt. The quality of the archived stuff is pretty shitty though.


----------



## McQueen

Platt did you ever finish you Steen/Generico comp I asked you to tell me when you were done with like 6 months ago.


----------



## Platt

Yup it's done.


----------



## McQueen

O Rly? :hmm:

I'll shoot you a PM about it next week if I have any money since the cocksuckers at my work seem to forgot I existed this week (plus I just bought Dangerous Alliance from Cal).


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - Down With The Sickness 2011*


The RunAways (Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater) vs. BLK-OUT (Ruckus & Alex Colon) - **

*WIRED TV Title*
Jake Crist vs. Dustin Rayz - **1/2

Danny Havoc vs. Mr. Tofiga - *

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs. Greg Excellent - **1/2

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
Team Fight Club Pro (Trent 7 & MC McKinnan) vs. Philly’s Most Wanted (Sabian & Joker) - *1/2

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Devon Moore vs. BJ Whitmer - **

*CZW UltraViolent Underground/BJW Heavyweight Deatmatch Titles - Kamikaze Death Match*
Masada vs. Ryuji Ito - N\R

*BONUS MATCHES*

*Preshow*
Ricky Reyes vs. Kekoa The Flyin’ Hawaiian - *

*Preshow*
Latin Dragon vs. Alex Payne - *

*BJW/CZW Six Man Tag*
Nick Gage, DJ Hyde & Jun Kasai vs. Masashi Takeda, Isami Kodaka & Jaki Numazawa - **


_Pretty flatline show only carried by the brutality of the main event, and even that was marred by the obvious finish. Jake Crist is already better then Drew Gulak as WIRED champ one month in, Cole dragged Excellent kicking and screaming to a average match and Devon Moore’s completely forgettable world title run continues. Sami Callihan vs. DJ Hyde & Adam Cole may be the biggest feud, but Moore has pretty much rendered the title useless._
​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Since the ROH board has been mercifully executed, here is the Official OOP ROH DVD List.

The Era of Honor Begins
Round Robin Challenge
A Night of Appreciation
Road to the Title
Crowning a Champion
Honor Invades Boston
Glory By Honor
Scramble Madness
Revenge on the Prophecy
One Year Anniversary Show
The Epic Encounter
Do or Die
Death Before Dishonor
Wrath of the Racket
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
Beating the Odds
Glory By Honor II
Tradition Continues
Empire State Showdown
Main Event Spectacles
The Conclusion
War of the Wire
Final Battle 2003
The Battle Lines Are Drawn
The Last Stand
Second Anniversary Show
At Our Best
Reborn Stage 2
Round Robin Challenge III
Generation Next
World Title Classic
Survival of the Fittest 2004
Reborn Completion
Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 2
Testing the Limit
Scramble Cage Melee
Midnight Express Reunion
Gold
Joe vs. Punk II
Weekend of Thunder Night 2
All Star Extravaganza II
Final Battle 2004
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3
The Final Showdown
Nowhere to Run
New Frontiers
Death Before Dishonor III
Sign of Dishonor
Escape From New York
Fate of an Angel
The Homecoming
Punk: The Final Chapter
Night of the Grudges II
Dragon Gate Invasion
Glory By Honor IV
Joe vs. Kobashi
Vendetta
A Night of Tribute
Final Battle 2005
Hell Freezes Over
Arena Warfare
Best in the World 2006
Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard of Honor
Better Than Our Best
The 100th Show
Ring of Homicide
In Your Face
Death Before Dishonor IV
War of the Wire II
Fight of the Century
Unified
Glory By Honor V Night 1
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Irresistible Forces
International Challenge
Final Battle 2006
Dedicated
Battle of the Icons
Fifth Year Festival: Philly
Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
All Star Extravaganza III
Supercard of Honor II
Good Times, Great Memories
A Fight at the Roxbury
United We Stand
Driven 2007
Live in Tokyo
Motor City Madness 2007
Man Up
Honor Nation
Chaos at the Cow Palace
Glory By Honor VI Night 2
Rising Above 2007
Proving Ground 2008
Without Remorse
Sixth Anniversary Show
Double Feature
Dragon Gate Challenge II
Supercard of Honor III
Southern Navigation
Vendetta II
New Horizons
Fueling the Fire
Death Before Dishonor VI
Battle of the Best
Driven 2008
Ring of Homicide
Bound By Hate
All Star Extravaganza IV
Final Battle 2008
7th Anniversary Show
Supercard of Honor IV
Take No Prisoners 2009
Violent Tendencies
End of an Age
Death Before Dishonor VII Night 1
Death Before Dishonor VII Night 2
The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Aries vs. Richards
The Epic Encounter III
The Big Bang
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II
Supercard of Honor V
Fade to Black
All Best of's (except those listed below are also completely sold out.)

The following are sold out from ROH, but are available through Highspots:
Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2: Say Your Prayers
Best of Roderick Strong: Suffering is Inevitable
Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1: ROH World Champion
Unscripted ($24.99)
All Star Extravaganza
Night of the Butcher (Original RF red box)
Final Battle 2002 (Original RF red box)
Expect the Unexpected
Night of Champions
Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II
Night of the Grudges
Wrestlerave
Reborn Stage 1
Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 1
Glory By Honor III
Weekend of Thunder Night 1
Best of American Super Juniors Tournament
Manhattan Mayhem
The Future is Now
Redemption
Unforgettable
This Means War
Steel Cage Warfare
Dissension
Fourth Anniversary Show
Weekend of Champions Night 1
Weekend of Champions Night 2
How We Roll
Destiny
Generation Now
Time to Man Up
Anarchy in the UK
The Epic Encounter II
Gut Check
Survival of the Fittest 2006
Motor City Madness 2006
Suffocation
Honor Reclaims Boston
The Bitter End
Black Friday Fallout
Fifth Year Festival: NYC
Fifth Year Festival: Chicago
Fifth Year Festival: Finale
This Means War II
Reborn Again
Respect is Earned
Live in Osaka
Race to the Top Tournament Night 2
Death Before Dishonor V Night 1
Death Before Dishonor V Night 2
Manhattan Mayhem II
Undeniable
Survival of the Fittest 2007
Glory By Honor VI Night 1
Reckless Abandon
Unscripted III
Final Battle 2007
Transform
Eye of the Storm
Take No Prisoners 2008
Bedlam in Beantown
Injustice
A New Level
Up For Grabs
Respect is Earned II
Northern Navigation
The Tokyo Summit
Glory By Honor VII
Return of the 187
Rising Above 2008
Proving Ground 2009 Night 2
Steel City Clash
A Cut Above
The Homecoming II
Never Say Die
Contention
SoCal Showdown


----------



## FITZ

KingCrash said:


> *CZW - Down With The Sickness 2011*
> 
> 
> The RunAways (Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater) vs. BLK-OUT (Ruckus & Alex Colon) - **
> 
> *WIRED TV Title*
> Jake Crist vs. Dustin Rayz - **1/2
> 
> Danny Havoc vs. Mr. Tofiga - *
> 
> *CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
> Adam Cole vs. Greg Excellent - **1/2
> 
> *CZW World Tag Team Titles*
> Team Fight Club Pro (Trent 7 & MC McKinnan) vs. Philly’s Most Wanted (Sabian & Joker) - *1/2
> 
> *CZW World Heavyweight Title*
> Devon Moore vs. BJ Whitmer - **
> 
> *CZW UltraViolent Underground/BJW Heavyweight Deatmatch Titles - Kamikaze Death Match*
> Masada vs. Ryuji Ito - N\R
> 
> *BONUS MATCHES*
> 
> *Preshow*
> Ricky Reyes vs. Kekoa The Flyin’ Hawaiian - *
> 
> *Preshow*
> Latin Dragon vs. Alex Payne - *
> 
> *BJW/CZW Six Man Tag*
> Nick Gage, DJ Hyde & Jun Kasai vs. Masashi Takeda, Isami Kodaka & Jaki Numazawa - **
> 
> 
> _Pretty flatline show only carried by the brutality of the main event, and even that was marred by the obvious finish. Jake Crist is already better then Drew Gulak as WIRED champ one month in, Cole dragged Excellent kicking and screaming to a average match and Devon Moore’s completely forgettable world title run continues. Sami Callihan vs. DJ Hyde & Adam Cole may be the biggest feud, but Moore has pretty much rendered the title useless._
> ​


I was at this show and the one last night and despite only seeing 2 of his title matches Moore needs to drop that title. He doesn't seem to be a particularly good worker and he isn't doing anything with the title. Adam Cole and Sami Callihan are the ones that should be feuding over the top title in CZW. From the 2 shows that I've seen Adam Cole's Jr. Heavyweight Championship is the most prestigious singles belt in that company. 

The main event from that show was pretty damn crazy. Just wish they didn't feel the need to put both titles on the line and guarantee a lame finish. 

Oh and the show tonight was even more average. No matches of note really and the main event between Bulldozer and Brain Damage was violent and what you expected but a pretty average death match. At least they set up the Cole/Callihan title match for the next show.


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG DDT4 2011*​
Willie Mack & Brandon Gatson vs Young Bucks - ***1/4

RockNES Monsters vs American Wolves - ***1/2

Cutler Bros. vs Kings of Wrestling - ***

The Briscoes vs Nightmare Violence Connection - ***1/2

Young Bucks vs American Wolves - ***1/2

Nightmare Violence Connection vs Kings of Wrestling - ****1/4

Joey Ryan Gauntlet - ***

Joey Ryan vs Candace LaRae - ***
There was something I weirdly enjoyed about this. Bit of a guilty pleasure I guess.

Young Bucks vs Nightmare Violence Connection - ****1/2
Well this was just insanely awesome. The leg work on Steen and the Bucks' isolation of him was fantastic, building tremendously towards the hot finish. My favourite tag of the year, just ahead of LDRS vs Future Shock from 16 Carat Gold Night 3. 


Overall: 9/10 Absolutely brilliant show. When your lowest rated match is ***, you know you've got a winner on your hands. Once again DDT4 delivers, and consistently proves to be one of my favourite events each year.


----------



## KingCrash

TaylorFitz said:


> Oh and the show tonight was even more average. No matches of note really and the main event between Bulldozer and Brain Damage was violent and what you expected but a pretty average death match. At least they set up the Cole/Callihan title match for the next show.


Is Callihan even a light-heavyweight? At this point I agree with you and Cole should be world champ. And looking at the results for the Friday's show if there ever was an example of filler in a wrestling company that was it. Two singles matches for The RunAways? A tag title match that ends with one challenger turning on the other after teaming for exactly zero shows? Devon Moore retains? Meh.


----------



## FITZ

KingCrash said:


> Is Callihan even a light-heavyweight? At this point I agree with you and Cole should be world champ. And looking at the results for the Friday's show if there ever was an example of filler in a wrestling company that was it. Two singles matches for The RunAways? A tag title match that ends with one challenger turning on the other after teaming for exactly zero shows? Devon Moore retains? Meh.


Compared to guys on the roster like Greg Excellent and Bulldozer he is. He really isn't that big of a guy though from the times that I've seen him. If he was in WCW around 1996 he could certainly be considered a Cruiserweight. 

The show was a complete filler. They really just set up some matches for future shows and keep feuds going, nothing significant happened. I did love the fact that Cole/DJ vs. Callihan/Excellent had the stipulation where if Cole's team lost he would have to defend the title against Callihan. Well the bad guys lost and 5 minutes later they were handing out fliers advertising Cole vs. Callihan at the next show.


----------



## erikstans07

I have 5 ROH DVDs up on ebay.

ROH Fifth Year Festival NYC & Finale
ROH Road to the Title
ROH Joe vs. Punk II
ROH Better Than Our Best


----------



## Certified G

I watched Ohio Hatchet Wrestling: Death in the Valley 2010 (deathmatch tournament) 2 days ago. 
Man the start of the show is so slow. It was incredibily boring to watch. The following contains spoilers btw, in case anyone wants to watch this show.

_ROUND 1
Toby Klein vs. Elkview Adam vs. Super Oprah – Thumbtacks and Jacks Match_
There was really only 1 time they went into the thumbtacks I think, very boring match, nothing noteworthy happened, as a comedy match it also failed.

_David Day vs. JC Bailey vs. John Thorne – Barbedwire TLC
_I love JC Bailey but even he couldn't make this an entertaining match, again very boring, almost fell asleep.

_Viper vs. Bildo vs. WHACKS – Pits Of Hell
Pits of Hell consisted of Kiddie Pools filled with Broken beer bottles/Salt/Lemon Juice/Barbedwire/Broken Light tubes_
I strongly dislike Viper and Bildo made such an impression on me that I really cant recall who the hell he actually was. WHACKS was good as usual, a better match then the previous 2 but still nothing special.

_Freakshow vs. Drake Younger – Light Tube Boards
_This was a pretty decent match, had some nice spots in it. Drake Younger is one of my favorites in the deathmatch scene, and Freakshow can usually put on a good match too.

_Non-Tournament Match – Zac Vincent vs. Phil Macchio
_Zac Vincent looks like a little bitch and even though he moves pretty good in the ring this match really had me bored (likely due to the fact I dont know Phil, I dont like Zac, and I wanted a deathmatch instead of a normal match)

_ROUND 2
Elkview Adam vs. Drake Younger – Fans Bring The Weapons_
From here the tournament really begins to pick up. I hadnt seen much of Elkview Adams work (only saw his match with Danny Havoc at KOTDM 2009 where Danny's blade sliced Adams cheek) but he didnt dissapoint in this match.

_WHACKS vs. JC Bailey – 100 Carpet Strips Match
_It was a good match, nothing groundbreaking but it had some hardhitting action in it, I expected a bit more from these two (especially JC Bailey) but it was enjoyable nontheless.

_FINALS
_Drake Younger vs. JC Bailey – 40 Panes of Glass Scaffolding Match
The finals, the main event, a 40 Panes of Glass Scaffolding Match. This was absolutely barbaric. A great match, both of them really stepped it up. Youngers back looked awfull after going through so many panes of glass. (there were only 25 or so panes used btw). 
This match was definitely the highlight of the night. The only thing I didnt like was the ending. The scaffold pretty much added nothing, and the one time they used it, it looked really akward and fake. Other then that a great match.

Overall it was a decent tournament, I've seen many better tournaments (mainly the first half of the tournament drags the overall down) but it was enjoyable for what it was, my rating would be between a 7.0 and 7.5


----------



## smitlick

The last 3 matches from Death In The Valley were ok. The Main Event was definitely the best match of the show but overall a very average show.


----------



## erikstans07

Just put some more DVDs on ebay

ROH 7th Anniversary Show
ROH Supercard of Honor III
ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2
ECW Barely Legal 1997


----------



## antoniomare007

damn man, what happened?


----------



## erikstans07

antoniomare007 said:


> damn man, what happened?


What, to me? Nothing. Just moved into an apartment. Need some extra cash, that's all.


----------



## jawbreaker

Watching this year's Super-8. Will report back with stars later, but for now I found it urgent to point out that Sami Callihan is fucking awful.


----------



## Corey

jawbreaker said:


> Watching this year's Super-8. Will report back with stars later, but for now I found it urgent to point out that Sami Callihan is fucking awful.


But on the contrary, Adam Cole is greatness.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Sami Callihan makes Adam Cole look like 2004 Samoa Joe in comparison.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, he and Ciampa are why I'm watching the show. Swann and Aries are bonuses. And I guess I'll finally get a look at Shiima Xion.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

unsure where to post this so will attempt it here, strong rumours that Finlay wrestled Dick Togo at the Redensberg show in Germany as part of a double shot of shows he did in the space of a few days. The official results haven't been released yet so its only a very strong rumour but if it got substantial time and was taped we could be looking at a possible MOTYC.


----------



## McQueen

I thought Dick Togo retired.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Yeah he's on some european tour at present after retiring a few months back, wrestled James Mason in Liverpool a few weeks back. Anyways he wrestled the night before and Finlay beat some uknown guy in what was said to be a very good 13 minute match. Some guy over at WKO though said there was a strong indication both men were booked against each other the following night in Redensberg (the first show was in Hannover or somewhere). Like I said though just got to wait for a) results to surface online and b) hope the match was taped if it indeed happened.


----------



## McQueen

interesting


----------



## WOOLCOCK

supposedly went to a time limit draw the same night Finlay wrestled that other guy, with broken ribs as well. Fucking Togo the main man.


----------



## Chismo

Togo/Finlay? Hole! Lee! Shit!

Btw, Finlay as a freelancer in Japan is my wet dream:

vs. Takayama
vs. Kenskay
vs. Shiozaki
vs. Sugiura
vs. KENTA
vs. Akiyama
vs. Nagata
vs. SHINGO
vs. MiSu
vs. Morishima

Yeah!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

All signs pointing to the match taking place, still no word as of yet about whether it'll make tape. One guy over at WKO even gave the result:



Spoiler: result



Finlay wins


----------



## Bubz

Finlay/Sasaki would be epic.


----------



## Tarfu

McQueen said:


> I thought Dick Togo retired.


Togo wrestled here in Finland just last month. Sadly I missed it.


----------



## KingCrash

Was this in wXw on the same tour because I know Togo wrestled Marty Scrull last week or the week before and he's supposed to go back in Nov. for his German retirement match.


----------



## cobray

Togo already stated that after his retirement match in Japan, he will travel all over the world to wrestle for a year and then retire for good. He will not wrestle in Japan anymore.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

KingCrash said:


> Was this in wXw on the same tour because I know Togo wrestled Marty Scrull last week or the week before and he's supposed to go back in Nov. for his German retirement match.


Nah the promotion which ran both shows is abbreviated as EWP.


----------



## Rickey

https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/briscoes-roll-solo-collinsville

Nice fresh match-ups.


----------



## Bubz

Jay/TJP could be great, not so sure about Mark/Lethal.


----------



## Corey

Definitely commend ROH for bringing up two totally fresh matchups. Collinsville show actually looks really cool. Strong/Elgin vs. The Young Bucks would be an AWESOME addition.


----------



## Fighter Daron

It's odd, why are there 5/6 matches for 10/06, but anyone for the 10/05 show?


----------



## Corey

Fighter Daron said:


> It's odd, why are there 5/6 matches for 10/06, but anyone for the 10/05 show?


You mean 11/05 and 11/06. I think they're gonna wait for all the Title matches on the TV show to be shown before they start making matches. But that's just my guess.


----------



## KingCrash

Louisville's a TV taping and on those they just announce who's scheduled to appear.


----------



## Fighter Daron

KingCrash said:


> Louisville's a TV taping and on those they just announce who's scheduled to appear.


Ok, ok, I had no idea xD


----------



## KYSeahawks

The 2 TV Tapings had matches announced before hand. 

Chicago got Lethal vs Generico, WGTT vs KOW, and Davey vs Roddy announced.

And Louisville got Bennett vs Lethal, Bravados vs Young Bucks, Wolves vs House of Truth, and i'm thinking WGTT vs C&C Wrestling Factory. I have no idea why no matches have been announced yet for Louisville when the Colinsville card is almost complete. Im just happy Generico will be there.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jay will be a MASSIVE scalp for TJ. Obviously set for a big push.


----------



## Chismo

Collinsville show looks great on paper. Jay/TJP could rock. Hopefully Mark goes over Lethal, so we get a new TV title challenger.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Jay vs TJP should be awesome.


----------



## seancarleton77

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Jay will be a MASSIVE scalp for TJ. Obviously set for a big push.


That was literally the most entertaining thing in this thread all year.


----------



## seancarleton77

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Jay will be a MASSIVE scalp for TJ. Obviously set for a big push.


PWG has had themselves an alright year, but Indy has shown it's bush league hand again, they just can't compete with WWE or Puroresu when they try. Not without Dragon and Nigel and Aries carrying the company on the mic. ROH NEEDS STEEN!


----------



## peachchaos

Jay Briscoe's twitter alone is more entertaining than Austin Aries.


----------



## Chismo

Any BOLA reviews? Should I get into Guerrilla finally?


----------



## TelkEvolon

After like 3 years of being amazing, I think it is well past time that you should get on board.

I'd start with the beginning of this year. So much great stuff has happened.


----------



## smitlick

*FIP - Emergence*

Night 1

1. Scoot Andrews vs Kahagas
*1/2

2. Joshua Masters vs Lex Lovett
DUD

3. Slim J vs Jerrelle Clark
*3/4

4. CM Punk vs Vordell Walker
**3/4

5. Jason Cross vs Rainman
**1/2

6. Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

7. Ralph Mosca vs Justin Credible
*1/2

8. Homicide vs AJ Styles
***1/2

Night 2

9. Homicide vs Joshua Masters
*

10. Rainman vs Kahagas
*1/4

11. Austin Aries vs Jerrelle Clark
**1/2

12. CM Punk vs Justin Credible
**3/4

13. Homicide vs Austin Aries
***1/2

14. CM Punk vs Rainman
***

15. Roderick Strong vs Vordell Walker vs Slim J vs Jason Cross
**1/2

*16. FIP Heavyweight Title*
Homicide vs CM Punk
***1/4​


----------



## Bubz

JoeRulz your not a PWG fan already?


----------



## Chismo

Bubz said:


> JoeRulz your not a PWG fan already?


Nah... I've seen some matches here and there, but idk... I'm just not into it.


----------



## Corey

> Ring of Honor is excited to announce that in 2012, for the first time in almost 8 years, we will be making our return to the great state of Maryland! On Saturday night January 7, 2012, the greatest pound-for-pound professional wrestling on the planet comes to the Du Burns Arena in the heart of Baltimore, MD.
> 
> 
> Check back right here at ROHWrestling.com for more details regarding the on-sale date, talent announcements, and matches as the information becomes available. One thing we can tell you for certain is not only will this be a live event, but it will be our first SBG TV Taping of 2012! So don’t miss out as ROH brings the best wrestling in the world to Maryland on 1/7/12!
> 
> 
> Ring of Honor Wrestling
> January 7, 2012
> Du Burns Arena
> 1301 South Ellwood Avenue
> Baltimore, MD 21224


Pretty awesome news imo. It's only 2 hours away from me and right around my birthday, could be my first ROH show...


----------



## FITZ

I'm about an hour and 45 minutes away but I'm 99.9% sure I'll still be home in upstate New York on Christmas break when January 7th rolls around so not much of a chance that I'll make the show.


Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel Night 1

_
12 Large Summit Match:_
*Jigsaw vs. Fire Ant *

So we started with some of the technical lucha stuff that Chikara can do really well. Things got really interesting when Jigsaw started acting (I think) like his recently torn bicep was hurting. This wouldn't have been anything special if Fire Ant wasn't a face. He was put in this ethical dilemma where he had to decide if he was going to attack the arm or not. He wasn't aggressive or anything when Jigsaw first noticed the injury so you thought he might not go for it. Fire Ant just sort of tentatively worked the arm with a strike here and there on it but nothing sustained. And his odd strike or two were usually provoked from Jigsaw. As the match got closer to the end Fire Ant went after it only when he was ready to go for the win. Really good match and I was impressed with how Jigsaw sold the arm (or at the very least I was impressed how he wrestled with an injured arm).
**** *

*
Jakob Hammermeier vs. Gregory Iron*

Jakob is insane and watching him get beat up by Iron was fun. It only lasted about 3 minutes and had a run in from UltraMantis Black so not really much of a match. 
***


*Adam Cole vs. Eddie Kingston*

I love Adam Cole as a heel. From what I've seen of him he knows how to mix it up. For Chikara he was this over the top annoying heel but when he's in CZW it's all about the cockiness. For 7 minutes and change this was really good. Kingston has been selling his leg really well for the last year or so, his injured leg has essentially become part of his gimmick. Good stuff for the time it lasted. 
***3/4 *

*
F.I.S.T. vs. 3.Ole! *

I liked this a lot. The opening minutes were pretty funny and when it got serious it developed into a really good match. The ending had less craziness that I expected but it still kept me on the edge of my seat not knowing who would get the win. Good stuff. 
****1/4 *


_World of Sport Rules:_
*Johnny Saint vs. Johnny Kidd*

This was really cool to see. I can't really say I've seen anything like this in wrestling since Johnny Saint last wrestled in Chikara. Some awesome technical wrestling with even more awesome counters. Aside from just great back and forth technical wrestling I thought they had a really nice story thrown in there with Kidd not being able to keep any hold on Saint for very long. It's always refreshing to see something different in a wrestling ring and this was certainly different. There would a couple holds that didn't look like they did anything and a few escapes had me scratching my head but for the most part this was great from bell to bell. Nothing on the top rope and maybe one strike the whole match, yet it kept me entertained for over 15 minutes. Probably overrating it because the style is new to me in all honesty. 
****3/4 **


Sara Del Rey, Daizee Haze & Makoto vs. Portia Perez, Shimoda & Fujimoto*

Makoto seems to be the only person that was a babyface. Everyone else seemed to wrestle like heels. The match literally went from The BDK team dominating one minute to the other team being in control the next. It was a good match and all but they probably should have figured out the heel/face alignments in a more effective way. 
*****


*Green Ant vs. Tursas *

Really good David vs. Goliath match. Surprised at how long it went as well, I really didn't think Tursas was capable of working a 15 miunute plus match but he proved me wrong here. I didn't think they needed to have any interference in this but it didn't really bother me too much. I would be all for seeing a another match between these two. 
****1/2 *


_12 Large Summit:_
*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush*

I liked it but it was a little too one sided for my liking. Claduio was in control of things for a vast majoarity of the match and he only had his comeback going for a few seconds before the match ended. I love a good comeback sequence followed by a few minutes (at the very least) when you don't know who's going to win the match. Good but I was expecting more from these two.
*****


Overall this is a good show. There are a lot of different styles on the same card and it's easy to sit through. Nothing mind blowing but a card where every match is at least good is something that's worth seeing.


----------



## jawbreaker

fuck yeah I've been waiting for this forever
just wish they could have done it as the night before Final Battle, not sure if I'm still on vacation on the 7th. I think classes might start back up on the 4th.

also the Du Burns arena is in a pretty decent neighborhood, which is pretty hard to do when you want to run in Baltimore. but it's ten minutes from my parents' house so that's awesome. the best part is this means that Baltimore will hopefully become a regular stop so I can see shows there in the summer.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Jawbreaker to mimmick falling asleep in a WGTT match please.



if he hasn't legit already fallen asleep


----------



## FITZ

If you have the Honor Take Center Stage shows you might actually be able to see me do that on camera. I believe I was sitting across from the hard came for Day 2 and I was only 5 rows from the floor. so the camera seemed to be pointed right at me. And in the WGTT/Wolves main event I started to fall asleep. In my defense the show started at noon and I was up late from being at the ROH show the night before.

I think it's great that ROH is running in new markets now. It can only help them if they can draw a decent crowd to the shows. I'm not too worried about any of the markets they try to run in cities like Baltimore but it's some of the really out of the way markets that they broadcast their show on that have me worried about attendance and atmosphere.


----------



## Bubz

Segunda Caida said:


> Jawbreaker to mimmick falling asleep in a WGTT match please.
> 
> 
> 
> if he hasn't legit already fallen asleep


Haha, I would definitely mark out.

(Even though I have no idea what he looks like :hmm


----------



## Corey

Few questions I wanna ask:

Anyone who signed up for an Annual Membership on the ROH site, have you received a shirt or have they contacted you at all about it? Or will they be sending them all out at a certain time?

Everytime I try to watch Death Before Dishonor IX on GoFightLive the stream just dies and I have to restart it and skip back up to where I was. Pretty much with everything I try and watch on there. It's pretty annoying. Anyone have any suggestions and/or a solution?

Do any of you remember a few months ago when they said in a newswire that Davey had been using a new finisher in Japan and he'd bring it back to ROH or something like that? Know what that was?


----------



## Fighter Daron

His finisher at New Japan is a Powerbomb, but I think he was referring to the kick in the face that he did to beat EE at BITW.


----------



## Corey

Well, a kick to the face isn't very innovative.


----------



## Mattyb2266

I got the annual membership the day after it became available, and i just got my shirt at the end of last week, but they didn't contact me after I sent them my information, they just send them out I guess.


----------



## smitlick

you need to send them an email once you've signed up to tell them your shirt size.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Anyone who signed up for an Annual Membership on the ROH site, have you received a shirt or have they contacted you at all about it? Or will they be sending them all out at a certain time?


Have you emailed [email protected] with your address and size?



> Everytime I try to watch Death Before Dishonor IX on GoFightLive the stream just dies and I have to restart it and skip back up to where I was. Pretty much with everything I try and watch on there. It's pretty annoying. Anyone have any suggestions and/or a solution?


Flash Player or some shit?



> Do any of you remember a few months ago when they said in a newswire that Davey had been using a new finisher in Japan and he'd bring it back to ROH or something like that? Know what that was?


His entire Japanese moveset is like a combination of Dynamite Kid stuff and American cliches.


----------



## jawbreaker

Segunda Caida said:


> Jawbreaker to mimmick falling asleep in a WGTT match please.
> 
> 
> 
> if he hasn't legit already fallen asleep


I already have a plan. hint: my family buys toilet paper in bulk.

fuck, I need a front row seat so Nigel can interview me if before a WGTT match. 



Bubz said:


> Haha, I would definitely mark out.
> 
> (Even though I have no idea what he looks like :hmm


I'll point myself out to you.


----------



## McQueen

You'll be the guy frantically yelling about how WGTT is the worst thing to happen to ROH ever.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Got my t-shirt from ROH for the annual membership yesterday and am currently wearing it. Its a good looking shirt, was also surprised there was no sort of delivery notice though. A pleasant surprise when I received it.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> You'll be the guy frantically yelling about how WGTT is the worst thing to happen to ROH ever.


I had an exceptionally lucid dream the other night wherein I explained in great detail to Jim Cornette why WGTT need to leave the company and why Roderick Strong is awesome as a heel and how they need to have more people follow his lead. He seemed receptive to my ideas.

And then I woke up and slowly realized that WGTT are still the tag champs and everyone still thinks Strong is boring and belongs in the midcard.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I've got visions of dream Corny going "By jove! Yes! More people who look like plain babyfaces and have no presence need to be main event heels, that lead Rocky Horror-influenced factions. Goshdarnit! Eureka! It worked so well for Roderick's drawing power, it'll work again.".


----------



## jawbreaker

Roddy is one of the best character workers on the indies right now and if you don't see it you're not paying attention. That's all I can say at this point. That and if you still care about look you should go back to WWE and TNA.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Maybe he should grow his hair out a little bit, similar to Gregory House and Steve Borden. Slick the hair back maybe like Punk and Benoit.

It'd also be nice if they way that he carried himself had some kind of swagger. Davey (although it comes across as fairly artificial) has a different approach than everyone else when he walks through the curtain.

Years ago, I recall Jericho saying he couldn't distinguish between Aries & Strong, because they had no kind of unique characteristic to them. And the contrast for where both of them are now is frightening - Aries turned into one of the most hilarious douche-bags in the industry, and Strong is still the same, if not duller. I don't know anything about him when he walks out, and he should have that figured out by now after being in the industry for about a decade. What the fuck is a new fan supposed to even FEEL about Strong or Edwards when they first see them?

Look at the most "boring" personalities in history. Benoit? You KNEW when he walked through that curtain someone was gonna get their fucking ass whipped. Steamboat? You knew he was a never-say-die babyface with skill and when the time came for it, knew how to convincingly convey anger. Danielson? When he's actually given a direction, you know what he's about - a textbook athlete, or a cocky asshole, or a comedy jokester, depending on what his mood is.


----------



## Spliff Huxtable

Rod Strong is the 2nd worst champion in ROH history.

Never again.


----------



## Corey

I sent the email to ROHHelp a week ago with all the info. Hopefully it doesn't matter that I typed aol instead of AOL. Guess I'll just have to wait and see if I get a shirt in the mail sometime soon.


----------



## jawbreaker

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Maybe he should grow his hair out a little bit, similar to Gregory House and Steve Borden. Slick the hair back maybe like Punk and Benoit.
> 
> It'd also be nice if they way that he carried himself had some kind of swagger. Davey (although it comes across as fairly artificial) has a different approach than everyone else when he walks through the curtain.
> 
> Years ago, I recall Jericho saying he couldn't distinguish between Aries & Strong, because they had no kind of unique characteristic to them. And the contrast for where both of them are now is frightening - Aries turned into one of the most hilarious douche-bags in the industry, and Strong is still the same, if not duller. I don't know anything about him when he walks out, and he should have that figured out by now after being in the industry for about a decade. What the fuck is a new fan supposed to even FEEL about Strong or Edwards when they first see them?
> 
> Look at the most "boring" personalities in history. Benoit? You KNEW when he walked through that curtain someone was gonna get their fucking ass whipped. Steamboat? You knew he was a never-say-die babyface with skill and when the time came for it, knew how to convincingly convey anger. Danielson? When he's actually given a direction, you know what he's about - a textbook athlete, or a cocky asshole, or a comedy jokester, depending on what his mood is.


see, everything you're saying Strong should do here is exactly what I'm seeing him do. the way he carries himself, his facial expressions, the way he moves in the ring, it's all improved so much in just the last year that it's almost mindblowing. It's very subtle, it's not your typical WRESTLING CHARACTER in capital letters, but it's so much more realistic the way he does it.

Strong had no character in 2005. He looked like more of a badass, sure, but he didn't have a character. When he first turned heel, he didn't really have a character. When he won the title he didn't even have a character. It started to show up in the Davey match at Final Battle and really broke out in the Jay Briscoe match in January. Then there was the Generico feud, which had some more very good character performances, and then last month the DBD match with Edwards, which was one of the best performances I've seen from a single wrestler all year.

I get that nobody thinks Strong can have a good character. He can't cut a promo, and he'd never done it in the past. I have no idea where it came from, personally. But once you get over your preconceptions and actually start to notice what it is he's doing you might realize that not only is he a great heel, he's one of the best at it today.

Or if you're Crabtree you'll think he looks too generic to be a good heel.


----------



## musdy

Spliff Huxtable said:


> Rod Strong is the 2nd worst champion in ROH history.
> 
> Never again.


Jerry Lynn was worse.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

jawbreaker said:


> see, everything you're saying Strong should do here is exactly what I'm seeing him do. the way he carries himself, his facial expressions, the way he moves in the ring, it's all improved so much in just the last year that it's almost mindblowing. It's very subtle, it's not your typical WRESTLING CHARACTER in capital letters, but it's so much more realistic the way he does it.
> 
> Strong had no character in 2005. He looked like more of a badass, sure, but he didn't have a character. When he first turned heel, he didn't really have a character. When he won the title he didn't even have a character. It started to show up in the Davey match at Final Battle and really broke out in the Jay Briscoe match in January. Then there was the Generico feud, which had some more very good character performances, and then last month the DBD match with Edwards, which was one of the best performances I've seen from a single wrestler all year.
> 
> I get that nobody thinks Strong can have a good character. He can't cut a promo, and he'd never done it in the past. I have no idea where it came from, personally. But once you get over your preconceptions and actually start to notice what it is he's doing you might realize that not only is he a great heel, he's one of the best at it today.
> 
> Or if you're Crabtree you'll think he looks too generic to be a good heel.


When he walks through the curtain, you have not a clue about Roderick Strong. The same goes with Eddie Edwards.

He has awesome matches with great little details. Yay. But he needs to tell me something with his face and body (not verbally) when he walks through that curtain.


----------



## smitlick

musdy said:


> Jerry Lynn was worse.


Yep. So was Xavier so hes at least 3rd.


----------



## smitlick

> One person with knowledge of exact numbers in ROH said that the 972 buys listed here was not correct, and that the real number is higher, but admitted it was a big drop from the last show. They also said the 500 sellout figure for TV in Louisville was wrong, noting only 400 tickets were ordered.


That was in this weeks Observer.


----------



## jawbreaker

SuperDuperSonic said:


> When he walks through the curtain, you have not a clue about Roderick Strong. The same goes with Eddie Edwards.
> 
> He has awesome matches with great little details. Yay. But he needs to tell me something with his face and body (not verbally) when he walks through that curtain.


Yeah, I mean I get what you're saying kind of, and I think it's something he could work on. I think he does do some of that, but he could definitely do it a bit better. I just don't know how important it is compared to how he acts during his matches.


----------



## Chismo

> The Gateway Center in Collinsville, IL may hold some painful memories for Steve Corino. The memories aren’t necessarily his; Steve wasn’t at the scene of the crime on July 23, 2010 after all, but his presence & influence was still felt at “Hate: Chapter II”. Now, for the first time since that night, Ring of Honor returns to Collinsville, IL on November 6th, while Corino enters the building for the very first time with Jimmy Jacobs at his side. Their opponents for the evening: Lancelot & Harlem Bravado.
> 
> 
> 
> “This journey that I started at the beginning of 2011 crossed paths with the Bravados in February.” stated Corino, “I reached out to them, with Grizzly Redwood at my side, and they basically spit in our faces. Not only that, but Lance pinned me. For better or worse, they picked their path and I’ll admit, it has given them a measure of success this year. But that’s just one year. Jimmy and I, we’ve seen what happens when you stay on that path, when you live your life that way for months and years at a time. Lance and Harlem don’t see it now, they probably couldn’t if they wanted to, but eventually something will happen to wake them up and make them realize they wasted their lives, their talent, by cutting corners and generally acting like terrible people. Maybe facing me and Jimmy will be the wake-up call they need; maybe we can knock some sense into these kids before it’s too late.”
> 
> 
> 
> “I respect everything the former King of Old School did back in his day.” Said Lancelot Bravado, “In fact, it was kind of a special moment in my career to pin him earlier this year. I think that truly gave me and my brother the confidence we needed because it was that night we realized that the Bandwagon was bigger than anything Steve Corino had ever accomplished.”
> 
> 
> 
> “And Jimmy Jacobs” added Harlem, “well I’m sorry to say that you’ve never been one of our heroes, but maybe we can be one of yours after we beat you. We respect your whole rehab, 12 step process…me and Lancelot never needed one of those…but we respect anyone who realizes they’re a failure and tries to make themselves better. I just hope we don’t cause a setback when we win in Collinsville. I’m not sure we could live with ourselves if that happened.”
> 
> 
> 
> Corino & Jacob vs. The Bravados goes down on November 6th when ROH makes its long-awaited return to Collinsville, IL & the greater St. Louis area. Tickets for this event are available right here at ROHWrestling.com!


The Bravados need to win this.


----------



## kwjr86

The Bravados need to leave Wrestling.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

jawbreaker said:


> Yeah, I mean I get what you're saying kind of, and I think it's something he could work on. I think he does do some of that, but he could definitely do it a bit better. I just don't know how important it is compared to how he acts during his matches.


It's extremely important for the determination of a successful career. I'd argue that Danielson has been having the same problem since returning to WWE for god knows what reason (his fault, WWE's fault, whatever) and that has held him back.


----------



## Rickey




----------



## Chismo

Pretty good VW. Nice promos from Cole, Ciampa and especially TJP.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

> Since the ROH board has been mercifully executed, here is the Official OOP ROH DVD List.
> 
> The Era of Honor Begins
> Round Robin Challenge
> A Night of Appreciation
> Road to the Title
> Crowning a Champion
> Honor Invades Boston
> Glory By Honor
> Scramble Madness
> Revenge on the Prophecy
> One Year Anniversary Show
> The Epic Encounter
> Do or Die
> Death Before Dishonor
> Wrath of the Racket
> Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
> Beating the Odds
> Glory By Honor II
> Tradition Continues
> Empire State Showdown
> Main Event Spectacles
> The Conclusion
> War of the Wire
> Final Battle 2003
> The Battle Lines Are Drawn
> The Last Stand
> Second Anniversary Show
> At Our Best
> Reborn Stage 2
> Round Robin Challenge III
> Generation Next
> World Title Classic
> Survival of the Fittest 2004
> Reborn Completion
> Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 2
> Testing the Limit
> Scramble Cage Melee
> Midnight Express Reunion
> Gold
> Joe vs. Punk II
> Weekend of Thunder Night 2
> All Star Extravaganza II
> Final Battle 2004
> Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1
> Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2
> Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3
> The Final Showdown
> Nowhere to Run
> New Frontiers
> Death Before Dishonor III
> Sign of Dishonor
> Escape From New York
> Fate of an Angel
> The Homecoming
> Redemption
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> Night of the Grudges II
> Dragon Gate Invasion
> Glory By Honor IV
> Joe vs. Kobashi
> Vendetta
> A Night of Tribute
> Final Battle 2005
> Hell Freezes Over
> Arena Warfare
> Best in the World 2006
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Supercard of Honor
> Better Than Our Best
> The 100th Show
> Ring of Homicide
> In Your Face
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> War of the Wire II
> Fight of the Century
> Unified
> Glory By Honor V Night 1
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Irresistible Forces
> International Challenge
> Final Battle 2006
> Dedicated
> Battle of the Icons
> Fifth Year Festival: Philly
> Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
> All Star Extravaganza III
> Supercard of Honor II
> Good Times, Great Memories
> A Fight at the Roxbury
> United We Stand
> Driven 2007
> Live in Tokyo
> Motor City Madness 2007
> Man Up
> Honor Nation
> Chaos at the Cow Palace
> Glory By Honor VI Night 2
> Rising Above 2007
> Proving Ground 2008
> Without Remorse
> Sixth Anniversary Show
> Double Feature
> Dragon Gate Challenge II
> Supercard of Honor III
> Southern Navigation
> Vendetta II
> New Horizons
> Fueling the Fire
> Death Before Dishonor VI
> Battle of the Best
> Driven 2008
> Ring of Homicide
> Bound By Hate
> All Star Extravaganza IV
> Final Battle 2008
> 7th Anniversary Show
> Supercard of Honor IV
> Take No Prisoners 2009
> Violent Tendencies
> End of an Age
> Death Before Dishonor VII Night 1
> Death Before Dishonor VII Night 2
> The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
> The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
> Aries vs. Richards
> The Epic Encounter III
> The Big Bang
> Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II
> Supercard of Honor V
> Fade to Black
> All Best of's (except those listed below are also completely sold out.)
> 
> The following are sold out from ROH, but are available through Highspots:
> Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2: Say Your Prayers
> Best of Roderick Strong: Suffering is Inevitable
> Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1: ROH World Champion
> Unscripted ($24.99)
> All Star Extravaganza
> Night of the Butcher (Original RF red box)
> Final Battle 2002 (Original RF red box)
> Expect the Unexpected
> Night of Champions
> Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II
> Night of the Grudges
> Wrestlerave
> Reborn Stage 1
> Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 1
> Glory By Honor III
> Weekend of Thunder Night 1
> Best of American Super Juniors Tournament
> Manhattan Mayhem
> The Future is Now
> Unforgettable
> This Means War
> Steel Cage Warfare
> Dissension
> Fourth Anniversary Show
> Weekend of Champions Night 1
> Weekend of Champions Night 2
> How We Roll
> Destiny
> Generation Now
> Time to Man Up
> Anarchy in the UK
> The Epic Encounter II
> Gut Check
> Survival of the Fittest 2006
> Motor City Madness 2006
> Suffocation
> Honor Reclaims Boston
> The Bitter End
> Black Friday Fallout
> Fifth Year Festival: NYC
> Fifth Year Festival: Chicago
> Fifth Year Festival: Finale
> This Means War II
> Reborn Again
> Respect is Earned
> Live in Osaka
> Race to the Top Tournament Night 2
> Death Before Dishonor V Night 1
> Death Before Dishonor V Night 2
> Manhattan Mayhem II
> Undeniable
> Survival of the Fittest 2007
> Glory By Honor VI Night 1
> Reckless Abandon
> Unscripted III
> Final Battle 2007
> Transform
> Eye of the Storm
> Take No Prisoners 2008
> Bedlam in Beantown
> Injustice
> A New Level
> Up For Grabs
> Respect is Earned II
> Northern Navigation
> The Tokyo Summit
> Glory By Honor VII
> Return of the 187
> Rising Above 2008
> Proving Ground 2009 Night 2
> Steel City Clash
> A Cut Above
> The Homecoming II
> Never Say Die
> Contention
> SoCal Showdown


Redemption is now sold out from both ROH and highspots.


----------



## FITZ

I think it sucks how ROH is selling out of all their shows and yet they don't have a way to watch any of the older ones. Very frustrating for someone that hasn't been following them for all that long and wants to order some of the older shows.



Chikarasauras Rex King of Sequel: Night 2

*
Makoto vs. Tsukasa Fujimoto*

They seemed so happy and nice at first and then they became so violent. Kind of scary actually. Makoto has some of the most brutal looking kicks that I've seen, and when Fujimoto jumped from the top rope to the floor it was like she was a rocket. The finish was a little lackluster but the match as a whole was really enjoyable. Really fun opener. 
***3/4 *
*

Archibald Peck w/Veronica vs. Dasher Hatfield *

Peck's promo before this match was the worst and at the same best promo ever. I found the match to be really entertaining, some good comedy with Peck hitting the ref by mistake a few times and some other nonsense. Not too long and very enjoyable from bell to bell. No complaints.
***1/4*

*
Mima Shimoda vs. Daizee Haze*

Shimoda brutalized Haze at times. I thought she was going to break off her leg at one point, which with Daizee's dangerously low weight at the time seemed very possible. I'm really happy that Daizee is sorting that out right now because this is the thinnest I've ever seen her. Well back to the match now, it was pretty good with Mima just beating the shit out of Haze, who got in some sporadic offense. Surprised a lot by the ending as well. Daizee took the ass kicking like a pro, both before and after the bell. 
*****

*
The Spectral Envoy vs. 3.Ole! *

Highly entertaining, El Generico in Chikara is always fun to see and he has good chemistry with 3.0. Their quest to determine a team captain has yet to be settled but I think they're getting closer. Another fun match with a pretty random ending. Good stuff though. 
****1/4 
*
*
F.I.S.T. (Chuck Taylor and Johnny Gargano) vs. Rey Bucanero and Atlantis *

The first half of the match was rather boring actually but they really picked things up for the second half of the match. It was enjoyable with a faster pace and I thought the ending was hilarious and the perfect way for Gargano and Taylor to get their thrid point. It's 5 minutes of bad and 5 minutes of good. 
***1/2 *

_
12 Large Summit:_
*Eddie Kingston vs. Jigsaw*

Kingston wasted no time in going after the recently healed arm of Jigsaw. He was in complete control of the match and showed no sign of slowing down onto he dove through the ropes onto the floor and aggravated his injured leg. Following Kingston's lead Jigsaw attacked the leg as soon as he had the chance to. Decent selling from Jigsaw and great selling from Kingston. Throw in some brutal strikes and suplexes and they put on a really good match. 
****1/2* 


*Mike Quackenbush and Johnny Saint vs. Colt Cabana and Johnny Kidd
*
Really really fun but probably should have been a few minutes shorter. It also never lost the feel of just being an exhibition unlike the match Saint and Kidd had the night before on their own. The technical stuff they did was awesome enough on its own and I was entertained throughout. It's not something that I would want to see too often because it was more of a way of showing off what they could do in the ring and how different it is but as a one time special attraction it was very cool. 
****1/4 *

_
12 Large Summit: _
*Sara Del Rey vs. Claudio Castagnoli*

This was fantastic. Del Rey was perfect in the role of the underdog, I don't think I had ever seen her work a match as a pure face before and she was a natural. Claudio didn't take her seriously at during the entire match and it almost cost him quite a few times. Near the end Sara went after the arm a few times and almost made Claudio tap in the cross arm breaker but Claudio's power ended up being too much for her and it looked like he had the match won. But after pulling Sara's shoulder off the mat twice Claudio ends up costing himself the match when he Sara hits a roll up, grabs his injured arm and scores a pinfall out of nowhere. The reaction from the crowd was one of total shock. They were all rooting for her but I don't think many in the arena thought that she was actually going to win the match. Great match and after seeing it I think Sara should have been in the finals of the tournament. 
****3/4 *​
Another good but not great show. Tons of different styles shown on the card and it was a pretty easy show to sit through. Night 1 was better I think but not by all that much.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Don't fret, once I can get my masters copied onto DVDR+DLs, I'll be selling the masters. I have a LOT of these to get rid of.


----------



## McQueen

I'm concidering selling off most of my ROH collection which I have a good deal of that OoP stuff. Just been too lazy to catalog everything I have and set up an account.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

There are a few I'd be looking for at a reasonable price. To make copies of myself and/or capture for future ROH good shit uploads.

The Era of Honor Begins (uncut version)
Revenge on the Prophecy
Do or Die
Wrestlerave
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
Empire State Showdown
The Conclusion
Round Robin Challenge III
Scramble Cage Melee
Midnight Express Reunion
Gold
Night of the Grudges II
All Star Extravaganza III
United We Stand
Honor Nation
Rising Above 2007
Double Feature
Vendetta II
New Horizons
Battle of the Best
Driven 2008
Ring of Homicide II


----------



## Platt

RINGSIDE MEMBERS- SPECIAL WEEKEND OFFER: TAKE AN ADDITIONAL 10% OFF ALL APPAREL

As a special "thank you" to all Ringside Members we're offering a special 10% off discount on all ROH apparel this weekend at ROHWrestling.com. The 10% off discount is in additional to your regular 15% discount.

No special discount code is needed for this offer. The discount will automatically be deducted during the checkout process. This offer ends at midnight on Sunday.

If you're not already a ringside member you can register here for as low as $7.99. Benefits include 15% off all merchandise daily, exclusive video content, be the first online to watch the weekly ROH TV show, opportunities to buy tickets for ROH upcoming events before they go on sale, & more.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - 2007 International Invaders Weekend - Night 2*

1. The Olsen Twins vs ShaneSaw
**3/4

2. Brodie Lee vs Tim Donst
**3/4

3. UltraMantis Black vs Soldier Ant
**1/4

4. Mitch Ryder vs Hallowicked
**1/4

5. Claudio Castagnoli vs PAC
****

6. Chris Hero vs Brute Issei
***1/4

7. Shayne Hawke vs Lince Dorado
**1/4

*8. NWA World Jr Heavyweight Title*
Akira Raijin vs Mike Quackenbush
***

9. F.I.S.T. vs Las Chivas
**3/4

*10. Young Lions Cup Match*
Chuck Taylor vs Ricochet
***1/2​


----------



## seabs

*Does anyone know when SMV are likely to have their next sale at all? Wanna make an order but I'm not paying full price with the insane postage charge on top if they're likely to have a sale soon.*


----------



## smitlick

I'd guess sometime next week. The last 2 sales have been around the 23-25th of Aug/Sep


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Cibernetico and Robin*

1. Mike Stevens vs Brodie Lee 3/4*

2. Daizee Haze vs Candice LeRae 3/4*

3. Order of the Neo Solar Temple vs Incoherence **1/2

4. Tim Donst vs Mike Quackenbush ***1/4

5. The Olsen Twins vs Cheech & Cloudy ****

6. Kris Chambers vs Super Xtremo *1/2

7. The Osirian Portal vs ShaneSaw **3/4

8. The Colony vs BLKOUT ***

*9. Torneo Cibernetico* - Chuck Taylor, Larry Sweeney, Icarus, Gran Akuma, Shayne Hawke, Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli & Mitch Ryder vs Lince Dorado, Chiva III, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Chiva IV, Ice Cream Jr, Equinox, Magno & Incognito ***1/2​


----------



## Emperor DC

The IWA:MS anniversary show was on Friday.

Yep, it passed without even anyone giving a fuck. Hard to believe it once upon a time gave us some great moments, eh?

Wait for it though, the amount of people there? 20, 25 tops apparently. Fucking dreadful.

Oh, and sorry for the double post, but apparently a no name guy pulled out because his opponent no showed and he did not want to face the guy that was the replacement because of "health and personal" reasons.

Apparently, the speculation is despite saying he's not, Ian Rotten is actually involved in the new IWA: MS and that's why the guy left.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I demand results for such an epic event.


----------



## TheAce

> I demand results for such an epic event.


Might as well just post them right to the MOTYC thread!!


----------



## Rickey

https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/elgin-vs-redwood


----------



## flag sabbath

*tumbleweed emoticon*


----------



## jawbreaker

Redwood will dominate until Elgin does some type of powerslam. When he tries to follow it up, Redwood will counter into a huracanrana and eventually win with a running kick to the face.


----------



## musdy

Buying whatever show that is.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Death Before Dishonor IX begins shipping next week.


----------



## TelkEvolon

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Death Before Dishonor IX begins shipping next week.


Awesome.


I won't mind seeing Elgin vs Grizz, Elgin is a beast, I just with Pelle was still around.


----------



## KYSeahawks

*Manhattan Mayhem 4*

Adam Cole & Kyle O' Reilly vs. Michael Elgin & Mike Mondo ***

Grizzly Redwood vs. Tommaso Ciampa *

Steve Corino vs. Mike Bennett **

The All Night Express vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***1/2

El Generico vs. TJ Perkins ***

*Non Title Dream Tag Team Match * 

The Kings of Wrestling vs. Homicide & Hernandez ***3/4

*Pure Rules Match * 

Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels ****

*ROH World Title Match * 

Roderick Strong (c) vs. Eddie Edwards ****1/2

I have not got the chance to watch a ton of 2011 ROH besides the IPPVs. If this event is any indication of how ROH has been in 2011 then I’m very excited to watch the other DVD’s I picked up. Cole & O’Reilly in the opener is exactly what you would expect a good match. It helped that Elgin was having the breakout weekend of his ROH run. I have thought for a while that ROH needs a powerhouse wrestler and I think they now have one. The show started to pick up again when the ANX took on Jay & Mark Briscoe in a stiff brutal tag team match. There was just a different aspect to this match that had not been in there previous matches. The double turn was executed well and the post match brawl was icing on the cake. Generico vs. TJ Perkins was on its way to be awesome and just suddenly ended. Don’t get me wrong the ending was pretty good but just wish they would have had more time. KOW vs. LAX was a really fun match but just seemed to lack something that other ROH Dream Tag Team matches had. The Hernandez vs. Claudio exchanges were awesome and the highlights of this match. Richards and Daniels really used the Pure Rules well and kind of made me miss Pure Rule Matches. They brought the striking but the best part of this match was the submissions these 2 came up with. Not only did they come up with some cool submissions but figured the ropes into almost everything which made it different from a regular match. The botched finish did hurt what was an awesome match but that should tell you how good the match was. I didn’t think that Roddy and Eddie could match what we had just seen but they did. This match had me cringing throughout due to the stiffness of the strikes. The last 5 minutes had me on the edge of my seat and when it did end I had goosebumps even if I did know who won. I think it might be hard for anything to match this show with 2 4 Star or above matches, and 3 3 Star or above matches. This is a must see show for any ROH fan, with great matches and a historic title change.​


----------



## Fighter Daron

Yeah, MM IV was so good, even though I'll put the LAX match better.

PD: Richards' botch was simply UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## kwjr86

Looking to order PWG BOLA and Decadeness from either Highspots or PWG. Hoping to get it to Connecticut by Saturday. How fast is Highspots and PWG? Do either of them use Priorty Mail or do they use media mail? Got a day full of flying Sunday and Monday any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## KingCrash

Highspots uses both Priority Mail and FedEx if you want. And Rock & Roll Decadence is already out? Damn.


----------



## Mattyb2266

kwjr86 said:


> Looking to order PWG BOLA and Decadeness from either Highspots or PWG. Hoping to get it to Connecticut by Saturday. How fast is Highspots and PWG? Do either of them use Priorty Mail or do they use media mail? Got a day full of flying Sunday and Monday any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


I also live in CT and usually get my orders from highspots within five days or so of the order. So theres a chance it might be there by Saturday but maybe not. I have had nothing but problems ordering straight from PWG so I personally wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## kwjr86

Mattyb2266 said:


> I also live in CT and usually get my orders from highspots within five days or so of the order. So theres a chance it might be there by Saturday but maybe not. I have had nothing but problems ordering straight from PWG so I personally wouldn't recommend it.


Thanks Man. Think I'll just hold off.


----------



## Emperor DC

ROH is looking to debut in the Norfolk Scope sometime next year.

Seems to be a move toward running much larger venues. I know a lot of events have had high demand and they could have fitted in more, but not sure how wise this is.


----------



## kwjr86

Yeah a 10,000 plus seat arena for ROH, even if they did like a half arena layout; there's no way there getting more than 1,000 people there. It's gonna look like when they ran the cow palace a few years back. I mean I guess there trying to look legit running big arenas, but I dont know there far from this point.


----------



## Fighter Daron

I've read that this place could hold 9000-14000, TNA couldn't draw that, if ROH somehow manages to, it'll be an epic win.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Just a heads up that someone has the OOP Weekend of Thunder Night 2 for just $10 pre-shipping on ebay. - http://www.ebay.com/itm/RING-HONOR-...?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item3cbd5fd9fa


----------



## Corey

Just wanted to post a list of stuff that's available for ROH Ringside Members in their exclusive videos section for anyone who was curious on signing up. I watched some stuff today and it looks like straight dvd rips, looks great as long as your flash player is up to date. Here's everything:

Dave Lagana Podcast w/ Nigel McGuinness from 9/26

Supercard of Honor II
Driven + Bonus Disc
Man Up! + Bonus Disc
Glory By Honor VI Night 1
Champions vs. All Stars + Best of American Wolves Bonus Disc
Allied Forces + Joe vs. Punk Trilogy Bonus Disc

Cages & More (6 classic hardcore and/or cage matches)
Women of Honor (6 matches from the Shimmer ladies)
ROH Classics (8 classics from '02 and '03)


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

At Our Best for just $10 pre-shipping - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ring-Honor-...?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item4aafbfe863


----------



## SHIRLEY

Where does everyone rank Driven '07 amongst the GOAT shows?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It'd be the best show of 2007 if the dead weight (Rave and Whitmer) had been pitted against one another for a nice piss-break so we'd get a ****+ Morishima defense against Marufuji. Better yet, leave the dead weight off the show and use that time for Morishima vs. Marufuji.


----------



## RKing85

Just ordered some PWG dvd's for the first time ever. can't wait til they get here!


----------



## jizzle313

I remember hearing about Hero doing a shoot interview for Smark Mark Video back in August. Any word on when that's being released?


----------



## smitlick

jizzle313 said:


> I remember hearing about Hero doing a shoot interview for Smark Mark Video back in August. Any word on when that's being released?


I hadn't heard anything of it but if they did, it will probably be released with a Best of his matches in CZW/IWA-MS and various others they have footage to.


Also just finished the YouShoot with Perry Saturn. Its ok but a lot of his answers are Blame it on the drugs basically. He does tell some pretty interesting stories though. Wouldn't rush out to buy it unless you collect shoots or something and it needed more wrestling talk.


----------



## Concrete

Can anyone tell me what some of the better shoot videos there are out there? I have never actually seen one. I have watched plenty of wrestling but I have always wondered what was up with shoots and why people like the. I don't know if I will be a big fan but I kinda want to just see what they are all about. Thanks


----------



## jawbreaker

Samoa Joe and CM Punk is one that I love.


----------



## Corey

ROH's Shoots with Percy Pringle are really good too.


----------



## Concrete

Thanks guys. If I can find them for the right price I will be sure to check them out.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

enlightenedone9 said:


> Thanks guys. If I can find them for the right price I will be sure to check them out.


I'll sell all three of my ROH Pringle shoots for $10 including shipping to a US address. One of them includes Cornette.


----------



## Corey

Generico gets his rematch in Lousiville.


----------



## Concrete

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I'll sell all three of my ROH Pringle shoots for $10 including shipping to a US address. One of them includes Cornette.


Sounds like a good deal to me. I just suck at buying stuff directly through other people or ebay and such. If you can help a poor kid out I will take them off your hands for $10.


----------



## smitlick

*IWA-MS - Ted Petty Invitational 2006 - Night 2*

1. M-Dogg 20 vs El Generico **1/2
2. Mike Quackenbush vs Claudio Castagnoli ****1/4
3. Low Ki vs Davey Richards ****-****1/4
4. Chris Hero vs Trik Davis ***1/2
5. Arik Cannon vs Hallowicked ***
6. Delirious vs Roderick Strong ***1/4
7. The Iron Saints vs Tarek The Great & American Kickboxer N/A
8. The Iron Saints vs BLK OUT **3/4
9. 6 Team Gauntlet Rumble ***1/2
10. Arik Cannon vs Claudio Castagnoli ***1/4
11. Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong ***1/2
12. Low Ki vs El Generico ***1/4
13. Tyler Black vs Josh Abercrombie ***1/4
14. Toby Klein vs Chuck Taylor **1/2
15. Arik Cannon vs Roderick Strong vs Low Ki ****1/4​


----------



## jawbreaker

Lethal looks like he doesn't understand how magnets work in that picture


----------



## KingCrash

*NWA Force-1 - Friday The 13th Part F1*


Masked Lion vs. Alexander James - N/R

*Bunkhouse Brawl*
Devon Moore vs. Ty Hagen - **

Ryan Eagles vs. Adam Cole - **1/2

Joel Maximo vs. Caleb Konely vs. Cedrick Alexander vs. Joe Ettell vs. “Hybrid” Josh Adams vs. Kevin Cunningham - **1/4

*F1 Tag Team Titles*
The BlackGate Asylum (Alex Payne & Pelle Primeau) vs. Team LanceAlot - **

RV1 vs. Alex Colon - **

Greg Excellent vs. Sugar Dunkerton - **

The RunAways (Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater) vs. Little Pizza Shop Of Horrors (Sami Callihan & Johnny Calzone) - *3/4

*Two Out Of Three Tables Match*
The Monster Squad (Anthony Graves & Jon Dahmer) & Matt Saigon vs. The Firm (DJ Hyde, Nui Tofiga, & JT Roberts) - **

​


----------



## McQueen

jawbreaker said:


> Lethal looks like he doesn't understand how magnets work in that picture


:lmao


----------



## Groovemachine

Don't know if this has been posted before/elsewhere but just thought I'd point out that according to IGN Austin Aries has done voice work for the new WWE '12 game, providing the voice for the Created Superstar in the Road to Wrestlemania storyline. Pretty cool. I really hope it's a douchebag character that Aries has been able to mess around with.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Groovemachine said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before/elsewhere but just thought I'd point out that according to IGN Austin Aries has done voice work for the new WWE '12 game, providing the voice for the Created Superstar in the Road to Wrestlemania storyline. Pretty cool. I really hope it's a douchebag character that Aries has been able to mess around with.


Awesome news.

Closest we'll get to Aries vs Punk/Danielson in a WWE game.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Nah, it doesn't mean anything. He and London are making the moves for the games for a while now.


----------



## smitlick

yeah heaps of decent workers do the motion capture. Cabanas mentioned hes done it a few times.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Also Claudio Castagnoli.

That's why they hired him. : P


----------



## KingCrash

DeeCee said:


> The IWA:MS anniversary show was on Friday.
> 
> Yep, it passed without even anyone giving a fuck. Hard to believe it once upon a time gave us some great moments, eh?
> 
> Wait for it though, the amount of people there? 20, 25 tops apparently. Fucking dreadful.
> 
> Oh, and sorry for the double post, but apparently a no name guy pulled out because his opponent no showed and he did not want to face the guy that was the replacement because of "health and personal" reasons.
> 
> Apparently, the speculation is despite saying he's not, Ian Rotten is actually involved in the new IWA: MS and that's why the guy left.


Forgot to post this, but the epic results from the show


*Chris Hall pinned Shawn Nautilus & Donnie Peppercricket
*Simon Sezz pinned Joey Grunge
*Mitch Ryder beat Derek Cornell by submission
*Reed Bentley upset Jimmy Jacobs
*Jaysin Strife pinned Dave Crist
*Bucky Collins pinned BJ Whitmer to win the IWA-MS Light Heavyweight title

And apparently for the next show it's Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin and the return of B-Boy. Woo.


----------



## McQueen

BJ Whitmer is back?


----------



## KingCrash

He's been back since I guess the beginning of summer, he mostly works the Midwest with occasional trips into CZW.


----------



## McQueen

Ahh, I basically only pay attention to PWG these days, and even that i'm way behind.


----------



## Corey

Got an email from ROHHelp today. Any premium memberships signed up after 10/2, shirts will ship at the end of the month.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

That shit totally must be out on blu ray by Black Friday.


----------



## jawbreaker

Mitch Ryder is back?


----------



## Platt

BJ Whitmer is a light weight?


----------



## Bubz

Platt said:


> BJ Whitmer is a light weight?


My thoughts exactly when reading those results. Who the fuck is the IWA:MS heavyweight champion?


----------



## Chismo

Man, I like(d) B.J.


----------



## smitlick

Just finished Timeline History of WWE 1997 w/ Jim Cornette. Very good as per usual with Cornette. Just wish he wouldn't repeat so many stories throughout shoots though he does tell some good new stuff.


----------



## seabs

*PWG BOLA 2011*

*Chris Hero vs Willie Mack*
_****_

*Finlay vs Kevin Steen*
_****1/4+_

*El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli*
_****1/2_

*Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong*
_***_

*RockNES Monsters vs The Dynasty*
_**1/2_

*El Generico vs Willie Mack*
_***1/4_

*Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards*
_***1/4_

*Young Bucks vs Kings Of Wrestling - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_****1/4_

*El Generico vs Kevin Steen*
_****1/2_

*Overall:*
_I could easily rave about this show all day and I'll probably post some about the top matches in the MOTYC thread but simply put this is for me the best wrestling show that I've ever seen, it's that fucking good._​


----------



## kwjr86

holy shit. look at those ratings. can't wait to see this show.


----------



## FITZ

Those are absurdly good ratings. And I usually agree with you on ratings for the most part so this is going to be a fucking incredible show.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

MY BANK ACCOUNT SAYS FUCK YOU SEABS


----------



## Bubz

Holy shit, I said it in the MOTYC thread, but I usually agree with you seabs on PWG ratings, Can't wait to watch that show. PWG owns!


----------



## peep4life

Glad to see the ratings are as high as they thought they would be. I was there and i always have a tendency to overrate live matches but those are what I remember.


----------



## KingCrash

Best show ever is a hard thing to live up to but I'm sure that it'll be a great show to watch.


----------



## jawbreaker

if the rest of ASW 8 night 2 continues the way the first three matches have been then I'll have no problem calling it the best show I've ever seen. and I'm expecting BOLA to be better. sooo 2011 PWG, best year of any fed ever? can we at least stop with the "they're not as good as they were in 2009" stuff now?


----------



## Chismo

Meh, my and Seabs' ratings often are totally different (see: Punk/HHH, 3-Way HIAC, HHH/Taker, NJPW Jr. matches, etc.) but BOLA 2011 will probably be my first ever Guerrilla DVD. Finlay and Generico are draw for me.


----------



## seabs

jawbreaker said:


> if the rest of ASW 8 night 2 continues the way the first three matches have been then I'll have no problem calling it the best show I've ever seen. and I'm expecting BOLA to be better. *sooo 2011 PWG, best year of any fed ever? * can we at least stop with the "they're not as good as they were in 2009" stuff now?


*I was thinking about this last night after watching the show and it got me thinking can PWG 09-11 be considered as one of the best periods for a promotion ever? It's difficult to compare it with other great periods like mid 80's Mid South, 92 WCW, early 90's All Japan because drawing isn't really an issue and they don't have the angles but in terms of pure enjoyment mixed in with quality wrestling I'd put it right up there with one of the best periods for a single wrestling promotion ever. *


----------



## jawbreaker

They've had legit one show that I didn't thoroughly enjoy watching in the last three years. And it had an incredibly weak card with only five guys who weren't SoCal locals.


----------



## Meteora2004

So, Punk wrestled Moxley at FCW last night.











I'll take matches you didn't expect to see for at least another couple years for $500.


----------



## FITZ

Awesome that it happened. If this isn't a sign that Moxely is going places in WWE I don't know what else could be a sign of that.


----------



## Chismo

Some guy said it was the best match he has ever seen live.


----------



## antoniomare007

Regal had a match with him not too long ago and now Punk. My guess is that his name is being thrown around backstage and guys like Punk want to see "what the kid is all about" and start pushing for him in the main roster.

man, replace Mason Ryan with Claudio, Otunga with Ambrose, Mahal with Steamboat and Morrison (who's leaving) with Rollins...even 2 minutes squashes would be fun, lol.


----------



## McQueen

jawbreaker said:


> They've had legit one show that I didn't thoroughly enjoy watching in the last three years. And it had an incredibly weak card with only five guys who weren't SoCal locals.


Secret of Guerrilla Island?


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> Secret of Guerrilla Island?


yep
and even that had a pretty good Strong/Omega match before it got ruined, and Davey vs. Nick Jackson was about as good as you could reasonably expect from a Young Bucks singles match.


----------



## Meteora2004

Just saw this:

@McGuinnessNigel nigel mcguinness
looks like i'll be going back on the road in nov dec, stay tuned for details, last chance to see me wrestle

If he's retiring, having his last match at Final Battle would be amazing.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I call it a work.


----------



## McQueen

What was Nigel's deal again, Hep C?


----------



## Corey

Right here:

- Heartland Wrestling Association out of Ohio has announced that former ROH Champion Nigel McGuinness will return to the ring at their November 12th event in Hamilton, Ohio at the Great Miami Event Center. This will be Nigel's first in ring appearance since the summer of 2010. At that time, he was sidelined with an undisclosed health issue. He was later released by TNA, and returned to Ring of Honor as a part of the announce crew with Kevin Kelly. Nigel will also be holding a training camp that day for $30. Contact for the training camp is [email protected].


From pwinsider


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

McQueen said:


> What was Nigel's deal again, Hep C?


Yep, someone gave it to him working in Japan on accident.

I'm calling the retirement a work. He'll be back by end of 2013.


----------



## smitlick

hey seabs smart mark are having a sale on monday.


----------



## cobray

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Yep, someone gave it to him working in Japan on accident.
> 
> I'm calling the retirement a work. He'll be back by end of 2013.


When did he ever work in Japan? Aside from the ROH Japan show, none on top of my head. And the hepatitis story really is pure speculation you know. He might have it, or he might not, but unless Nigel himself admits it, its pure speculation.


----------



## McQueen

Nigel did quite a few tours with NOAH inbetween 2005-2008, maybe 2009 don't have exact dates. He was pretty much ROH's main representitive there, tagged with Doug Williams a lot.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Steen vs Finlay - ***1/4. Basically a squash match for Steen.


----------



## KingCrash

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Yep, someone gave it to him working in Japan on accident.
> 
> I'm calling the retirement a work. He'll be back by end of 2013.


With them teasing him last week on the show I'd say sometime next year Nigel is wrestling in ROH again. 



*NWA Force-1 - #WINNING*



Team LanceAlot vs. The Firm (JT Roberts & DJ Hyde) - *1/2

Alexander James vs. Jon Dahmer - **

Anthony Graves vs. Matt Saigon vs. Joe Ettell vs. Kevin Cunningham - **

The Locos (Alex Colon & The SAT) vs. RV1 & The Chocolate Xpress (Sugar Dunkerton & Cedric Alexander) - **1/2

Niles Young vs. Sami Callihan - N/A (Set-up for next show)

*F1 Tag Team Titles*
The Colony vs. The BlackGate Asylum (Pelle Primeau & Alex Payne) - **1/4

*F1 Heritage Title*
Ryan Slater vs. Frightmare - **

*F1 Title*
Devon Moore vs. Ophidian vs. Joe Gacy - *1/2​


----------



## seabs

smitlick said:


> hey seabs smart mark are having a sale on monday.


*:mark:

btw I'm going to try and go unspoiled for PWG shows from Steen Wolf onwards so if you guys could keep PWG spoilers out of here until the shows have been out for a few days that'd be tidy. PWG matches are just about the only ones I can get invested in so I'd imagine they'd be a million times better not knowing the outcome.*


----------



## Fighter Daron

jawbreaker said:


> yep
> and even that had a pretty good Strong/Omega match before it got ruined, and Davey vs. Nick Jackson was about as good as you could reasonably expect from a Young Bucks singles match.


That was my first PWG show ever, and I think is the best US Indie and is only behind NJPW of all companies, therefore, I don't think that show was that bad xD

Wish Nigel could comeback.


----------



## antoniomare007

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Yep, someone gave it to him working in Japan on accident.


damn, that's fucked up. Did he admitted this in his interview with Lagana or something???


----------



## seabs

*ROH - Best Of 2006 (37 Discs)*
_


Spoiler: Matchlistings



Disc 1
AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal - ROH Hell Freezes Over
Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero - ROH World Championship - ROH Hell Freezes Over
Christopher Daniels vs Low Ki - ROH Tag Wars 2006
Matt Sydal, Jack Evans & Jimmy Yang vs Adam Pearce, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs - ROH Tag Wars 2006

Disc 2
Alex Shelley, Jimmy Rave & Abyss vs Matt Sydal, Jack Evans & Jimmy Yang - ROH Tag Wars 2006
Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Tag Wars 2006
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Dissension
Christopher Daniels vs Matt Sydal - ROH Dissension

Disc 3
Bryan Danielson vs AJ Styles - ROH World Championship - ROH Dissension
Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries - ROH Pure Championship - ROH Unscripted II
Bryan Danielson & CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce - ROH Unscripted II

Disc 4
Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave - ROH World Championship - ROH Fourth Anniversary Show
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Fourth Anniversary Show
Bryan Danielson vs Alex Shelley - ROH World Championship - ROH Arena Warfare

Disc 5
Christopher Daniels vs Alex Shelley - ROH Best In The World
Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs Briscoes - ROH Best In The World
Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji - ROH Best In The World
BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - ROH Dragon Gate Challenge

Disc 6
AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi - ROH Dragon Gate Challenge
Generation Next vs Blood Generation - ROH Dragon Gate Challenge
Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels - ROH Dragon Gate Challenge
Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs Claudio Castagnoli & Jimmy Yang - ROH Supercard Of Honor
AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs Austin Aries & Jack Evans - ROH Supercard Of Honor

Disc 7
Do Fixer vs Blood Generation - ROH Supercard Of Honor
Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - ROH World Championship - ROH Supercard Of Honor
Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Masato Yoshino - ROH Better Than Our Best

Disc 8
Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles vs Jimmy Yang - ROH Better Than Our Best
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs CIMA & Naruki Doi - ROH Tag Team Championships - ROH Better Than Our Best
Bryan Danielson vs Lance Storm - ROH World Championship - ROH Better Than Our Best

Disc 9
Colt Cabana vs Homicide - Chicago Street Fight - ROH Better Than Our Best
Briscoes vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal - ROH The 100th Show
Samoa Joe, BJ Whitmer & Adam Pearce vs Chris Hero, Necro Butcher & Super Dragon - ROH The 100th Show.avi
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Weekend Of Champions Night 1

Disc 10
Christopher Daniels vs Matt Sydal - ROH Weekend Of Champions Night 2
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness - ROH World Championship - ROH Weekend Of Champions Night 2
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Weekend Of Champions Night 2
Bryan Danielson vs Delirious - ROH World Championship - ROH Ring Of Homicide

Disc 11
Matt Sydal vs Christopher Daniels - ROH Ring Of Homicide
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Briscoes - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Ring Of Homicide
Homicide vs Necro Butcher - ROH Ring Of Homicide
Bryan Danielson vs Homicide - ROH World Championship - ROH Destiny

Disc 12
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Briscoes - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Destiny
Homicide vs Chris Hero - ROH In Your Face
Bryan Danielson vs KENTA vs Samoa Joe - ROH In Your Face
Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer - Three Way Dance - ROH World Championship - ROH Throwdown

Disc 13
KENTA vs Roderick Strong - ROH Throwdown
Roderick Strong vs Jimmy Jacobs - ROH Chi-Town Struggle
Nigel McGuinness vs Homicide - ROH Pure Championship - ROH Chi-Town Struggle
KENTA vs Austin Aries - ROH Chi-Town Struggle

Disc 14
Bryan Danielson vs Colt Cabana - ROH World Championship - ROH Chi-Town Struggle
Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong - ROH Pure Championship - ROH Death Before Dishonor IV
AJ Styles vs Davey Richards - ROH Death Before Dishonor IV
Bryan Danielson vs Sonjay Dutt - ROH World Championship - ROH Death Before Dishonor IV

Disc 15
Cage Of Death - ROH Death Before Dishonor IV
Christopher Daniels vs Matt Sydal - ROH War Of The Wire II
Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries vs Delirious vs Homicide - ROH War Of The Wire II

Disc 16
Briscoes vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans - ROH War Of The Wire II
BJ Whitmer vs Necro Butcher - No Rope Barbed Wire Match - ROH War Of The Wire II
Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal & Jack Evans vs Davey Richards, Jerelle Clark & Irish Airbourne - ROH Generation Now
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness - ROH World Championship - ROH Generation Now

Disc 17
Bryan Danielson vs Jack Evans - ROH Time To Man Up
Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs Irish Airbourne - ROH Time To Man Up
Nigel McGuinness vs Delirious - ROH Pure Championship - ROH Time To Man Up
KENTA & Davey Richards vs Briscoes - ROH Time To Man Up
KENTA vs Davey Richards - ROH Fight of the Century

Disc 18
Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe - ROH World Championship - ROH Fight Of The Century
Davey Richards vs Jimmy Rave - ROH Unified

Disc 19
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Briscoes - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Unified
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness - ROH World & Pure Championships - ROH Unified
Matt Sydal & Davey Richards vs Briscoes - ROH Anarchy In The UK

Disc 20
Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - ROH World Championship - ROH Anarchy In The UK
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness - ROH World Championship - ROH Epic Encounter II

Disc 21
Matt Sydal vs Delirious - ROH Epic Encounter II
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Epic Encounter II
Briscoes vs Homicide & Davey Richards - ROH Gut Check
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Gut Check

Disc 22
Bryan Danielson vs Colt Cabana - 2 Out Of 3 Falls - ROH World Championship - ROH Gut Check
Nigel McGuinness vs Christopher Daniels - ROH Glory By Honor V Night 1
Austin Aries vs Davey Richards - ROH Glory By Honor V Night 1

Disc 23
Samoa Joe vs Roderick Strong - ROH Glory By Honor V Night 1
Briscoes vs KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji - ROH Glory By Honor V Night 1Briscoes vs Samoa Joe & Homicide - ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2
Briscoes vs Samoa Joe & Homicide - ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Kings Of Wrestling - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2

Disc 24
Naomichi Marufuji vs Nigel McGuinness - GHC Heavyweight Championship - ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2
Bryan Danielson vs KENTA - ROH World Championship - ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2
Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe - ROH Survival Of The Fittest 2006

Disc 25
Delirious vs Matt Sydal vs Austin Aries vs Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe - Survival Of The Fittest Match - ROH Survival Of The Fittest 2006
Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries - ROH World Championship - ROH Motor City Madness
Briscoes vs Homicide & Samoa Joe - Street Fight - ROH Motor City Madness
Matt Sydal vs Delirious - ROH Suffocation

Disc 26
Homicide & Samoa Joe vs Adam Pearce & Steve Corino - ROH Suffocation
Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe - No DQ - ROH Irresistible Forces
Bryan Danielson vs Delirious - ROH World Championship - ROH Honor Reclaims Boston
KENTA & Davey Richards vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - ROH Honor Reclaims Boston

Disc 27
Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs Nigel McGuinness & Samoa Joe - ROH The Bitter End
Kings Of Wrestling vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH The Bitter End
KENTA vs Matt Sydal - ROH The Bitter End
Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs Davey Richards & Delirious - ROH Black Friday Fallout

Disc 28
Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs Kings Of Wrestling - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Dethroned
Davey Richards vs Austin Aries - ROH Dethroned
Briscoes vs Samoa Joe & Homicide - Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Match - ROH Dethroned
Christopher Daniels vs Matt Cross vs BJ Whitmer vs Davey Richards - ROH The Chicago Spectacular Night 1

Disc 29
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Matt Sydal & SHINGO - ROH The Chicago Spectacular Night 1
Homicide vs Adam Pearce - Steel Cage Match - ROH The Chicago Spectacular Night 2
Davey Richards vs Jay Briscoe - ROH The Chicago Spectacular Night 2
Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Jimmy Jacobs & SHINGO vs Delirious, Nigel McGuinness, Colt Cabana & BJ Whitmer - ROH The Chicago Spectacular Night 2

Disc 30
Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes - ROH International Challenge
Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards - ROH International Challenge
Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs CIMA & SHINGO - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH International Challenge
Davey Richards vs Christopher Daniels vs El Generico vs Jimmy Rave - ROH Final Battle 2006
Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright vs Colt Cabana & BJ Whitmer - ROH Final Battle 2006

Disc 31
Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes - ROH Final Battle 2006
CIMA, SHINGO & Matt Sydal vs Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Delirious - ROH Final Battle 2006
Bryan Danielson vs Homicide - ROH World Championship - ROH Final Battle 2006

Bonus Discs

Disc 1
Bryan Danielson vs Homicide vs Roderick Strong - FIP Championship - ROH Hell Freezes Over
Bryan Danielson vs Xavier - ROH World Championship - ROH Unscripted II
Homicide vs Colt Cabana - Ghetto Street Fight - ROH 4th Anniversary Show
Bryan Danielson & Delirious vs Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave - ROH Dragon Gate Challenge
Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels vs Jimmy Jacobs - ROH Supercard Of Honor

Disc 2
Bryan Danielson vs Delirious - ROH World Championship - ROH 100th Show
Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Yang - ROH World Championship - ROH Weekend Of Champions Night 1
Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs Christian Cage & Colt Cabana - ROH How We Roll
Colt Cabana v Kikutaro - ROH Ring of Homicide
Davey Richards vs Jimmy Rave - ROH Destiny

Disc 3
Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer - ROH In Your Face
Samoa Joe vs Delirious vs Davey Richards vs Jimmy Rave - ROH Throwdown
Bryan Danielson vs Sonjay Dutt - ROH World Championship - ROH Death Before Dishonor IV
Colt Cabana & Ace Steel vs Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro - ROH Generation Now
Christian Cage vs Christopher Daniels - ROH Generation Now

Disc 4
AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe - ROH Time To Man Up
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Matt Sydal & Jack Evans vs Briscoes vs Irish Airbourne - Ultimate Endurance - ROH Fight Of The Century
Go Shiozaki & SUWA vs Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch - ROH Unified
Go Shiozaki vs BJ Whitmer - ROH Anarchy In The UK
Bryan Danielson vs SUWA - ROH Anarchy In The UK
Davey Richards vs Jay Briscoe - ROH Suffocation

Disc 5
SHINGO vs Roderick Strong - ROH Irresistable Forces
Matt Sydal vs Jay Briscoe - ROH Irresistable Forces
Matt Sydal vs Claudio Castagnoli - ROH Honor Reclaims Boston
Pelle Primeau vs Colt Cabana vs BJ Whitmer vs Tank Toland - ROH The Bitter End
Homicide vs Steve Corino - Fight Without Honor - ROH The Bitter End

Disc 6
Kings Of Wrestling vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - No DQ - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Black Friday Fallout
Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer - ROH Dethroned
Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe - Steel Cage Match - ROH World Championship - ROH The Chicago Spectacular Night 1
Christopher Daniels & Matt Cross vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - ROH The Chicago Spectacular Night 2
Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave vs Nigel McGuinness vs Homicide - ROH International Challenge
Austin Aries vs Eddie Edwards - ROH International Challenge


_
*Lot of discs I know so I've tried to throw in as much extra stuff with it for the money as I can. £62 for the whole set, £2 a disc. As it's a lot of money I'm throwing in all of the bonus discs for free and I'll throw in the FIP 06 set for free with it too. FIP set will be something like 6-8 discs, don't have a matchlisting for it just yet though. I'll try and have that for next weekend. Gonna start burning off the master copies of them this week so if anyone sends me the money for the set by the end of this month then I'll let them have the whole set for £50 as it's quicker for me to burn the discs off as I'm doing my own rather than having to copy the discs.

I know quite a few people on here have been asking about the 92 WCW set as well and I'll start putting that together once I've finished this (promise ) and try to have that finished for xmas/new year (ish )

So £62 for 37 discs + a free FIP 06 set or £50 if you send me the money by the end of the month. PM me with any other questions *


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Both of Shiozaki's ROH matches in England sucked ball choads.


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer - Volume 38*

1. Daizee Haze vs Courtney Rush **3/4 (Big fan of Rush)

2. Tomoka Nakagawa vs Jessica James **1/2

3. Ariel/Roxx vs Bates/Danger **

4. Sara Del Rey vs Christina Von Eerie ***

5. Melanie Cruise vs Cheerleader Melissa **3/4

6. Canadian Ninjas vs Deeb/McKay *** (Loved Nicole calling Jessie an Australian Bella Twin)

7. Rachel Summerlyn vs Mercedes Martinez **1/2 (Nice to see Rachel in such good shape)

*8. Shimmer Title* - Madison Eagles vs MsChif **3/4

*9. Shimmer Tag Titles* - Ohata/Matsumoto vs The Knight Dynasty **3/4 (Awful Finish)

10. Ayumi Kurihara vs Ayako Hamada ***3/4

Great Main but the rest was just average. Fun nonetheless though.​


----------



## Corey

> Finally, in 2012 & for the first time since June of 2008 when we taped “Respect is Earned II” for DVD & PPV broadcast, Ring of Honor returns home to the Pennsylvania National Guard Armory on Southampton Road!
> 
> 
> It’s been the sight of many a historic night in ROH’s near ten-year history, including the crowning of Austin Aries as World Champ, ROH vs. CZW in the Cage of Death, Great Muta in ROH, plus a great deal more, and now we finally make our return on Friday night January 20, 2012!
> 
> Details are still being finalized for this landmark night in ROH history so keep an eye right here at ROHWrestling.com for more information pertaining to the on-sale date, talent announcements, and matches as it becomes available.
> 
> Philadelphia is where Ring of Honor was born & raised, and in 2012 it's time for a Homecoming…
> 
> Ring of Honor Wrestling
> January 20, 2012
> Pennsylvania National Guard Armory
> 2700 Southampton Road
> Philadelphia, PA 19154-1212


Should've made this the 10th Anniversary Show.

Also, Nigel's opponent has been announced. A nice callback:



> - The Heartland Wrestling Association has confirmed via email that Nigel McGuiness will face Chad Collyer on November 12th


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Philly deserves something big. Return of KENTA, maybe some Nakajima and Marufuji. Hell, maybe a one night only return of Morishima to cash in as a former ROH champion in a first time ever singles match against Davey.


----------



## Platt

[$hill]
If anyone is interested I have season 1 of Lance Storm's World Of Hurt available on 2 discs for £5 (plus shipping outside UK)
[/$hill]


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Should've made this the 10th Anniversary Show.
> 
> Also, Nigel's opponent has been announced. A nice callback:


FUCK YES. I would imagine they would have a big show after they left the city for so long. Just hope it's not a TV taping or a throw away show. Also I hope I can get good tickets for a reasonable price. Really excited about this. Just wish they were running in the arena because I know how to get there without a GPS and going into Northeast Philly is a huge pain in the ass. But I've driven 3 hours for ROH shows so I probably shouldn't be complaining about a 35 minutes drive. 



SuperDuperSonic said:


> Philly deserves something big. Return of KENTA, maybe some Nakajima and Marufuji. Hell, maybe a one night only return of Morishima to cash in as a former ROH champion in a first time ever singles match against Davey.


I've been hearing for a while now that they plan on bringing in some NOAH guys but I'll believe it when I see it. I think they should be able to draw a good crowd just for the fact that it's been so long since they were in Philly. Also within a 2 months of that you have CZW bringing in a ton of Japanese talent and Joshimania. I don't know how much of an appeal more Japanese guys would be. I mean I hope they do bring in some big names but in all honesty I'm going to the show regardless of what the card is. If it's a weak looking card the difference will be me buying GA instead of a ringside seat.


----------



## Emperor DC

NOAH guys should be kept back for a return until Wrestlemania weekend.


----------



## jawbreaker

I love the National Guard Armory.


----------



## Corey

Holy ballsack! Check out this titty of an announcement:



> *Nigel McGuinness Retirement Tour*:
> 
> On Friday, November 11th, 2011 in Watertown, NY will begin the Nigel McGuinness Retirement Tour. This is Night 1 of the the Nigel McGuinness Retirement Tour. After 15 months out of the ring Nigel McGuinness steps back into the ring, into a 2CW ring, at 2CW's Eleventh Hour in Watertown, NY on Friday, November 11th, 2011 at 8 p.m. Nigel has decided to do a so...me shows as a part of Retirement Tour in the months of November and December, 2011 and 2CW is lucky enough to be part of this great honor. So on Friday, November 11th in Watertown, NY … come out and see Nigel McGuinness, one of the sports greatest competitors, one last time, and let's show him the respect he truly deserves. He has asked to specifically work with Eddie Edwards and 2CW management has granted him his request. So it is official : *Nigel McGuinness vs Eddie Edwards live on 11/11/11* in Watertown, NY. Please visit 2cwwrestling.com for all event and ticket information.


That's awesome! 2CW always puts together some cool little dream matches and this almost guarantees that Nigel's gonna face Roddy at Final Battle.


----------



## McQueen

Meh


----------



## jawbreaker

maybe Nigel can drag Edwards into some sort of structure


----------



## McQueen

big ''maybe' man.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Nigel may get the best match out of Davey, since Nigel can do structure AND have a personality. That would be a worthy WM weekend main event.


----------



## Bubz

Nigel is the man. Nigel/Edwards isn't something I wan't to see though. Nigel/Davey however could be great.


----------



## Platt

SALE SALE SALE:
Spend $60 or more and save 25% off your order. Sale ends @ 1:00 PM EST on
10/26/11.

NEW RELEASES:
Chikara DVD October 8, 2011 "Klunk In Love" - Kingsport, TN $15.00

1. Archibald Peck vs. Chase Owens 
2. Ophidian vs. Hallowicked [Block A] 
3. F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano vs. The Batiri (Obariyon,
Kodama & Kobald) 
4. Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & Soldier Ant) 
5. Jigsaw vs. UltraMantis Black [Block B] 
6. Die Bruderschaft (Tim Donst, Delirious, Tursas & Jakob Hammermeier) vs.
Mike Quackenbush, Eddie Kingston, Green Ant & Sugar Dunkerton 
7. Kana vs. Sara Del Rey 

Chikara DVD October 7, 2011 "Small But Mighty" - Burlington, NC $15.00
1. Obariyon vs. Jigsaw 
2. Icarus vs. Hallowicked [Block A] 
3. Kana vs. Jessie McKay 
4. Kobald vs. Eddie Kingston 
5. Sara Del Rey vs. Mike Quackenbush [Block A] 
6. Die Bruderschaft (Tim Donst, Tursas, Jakob Hammermeier & Delirious) vs.
Ophidian & The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant) 
7. Archibald Peck vs. UltraMantis Black [Block B] 
8. F.I.S.T. (Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor) vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke
Harada [Campeonatos de Parejas] 

CZW DVD October 1, 2011 "Betretet Die Combat Zone 2" - Oberhausen, Germany
$20.00
1. Marty Scurl vs. Drew Gulak 
2. Kanjura Hoshino vs. Jon Ryan 
3. Elimination Match: Team wXw (Axeman, Freddy Stahl & Kim Ray) vs. Team BJW
(Yuko Miyamoto, Yoshito Sasaki, & Ryuji Ito) 
4. Chuck Taylor vs. Adam Cole 
5. The Sumerian Death Squad vs. The Wanderers 
6. Street Fight: DJ Hyde vs. MASADA 
7. Drunken Scaffold Match: Danny Havoc vs. Devon Moore 
8. Sami Callihan vs. Big Van Walter


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Just Curious what you guys think ROH will do for Black Friday this year. I can't remember the last sale over 25% off. I am getting a bit behind with 2011.


----------



## Corey

After seeing all this PWG love the past couple months, I decided to give in. Ordered All Star Weekend 8 Night 2 and BOLA 2011, gonna be the first PWG shows I've ever bought. I'm pretty fuckin excited after reading these reviews.


----------



## Bubz

You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Dragon Gate UK: Shingo vs. Yokosuka II

Bonus Match: The Leaders vs The All Stars
***1/2

Joey Hayes vs Cyber Kong
**1/2

"Star Attraction" Mark Haskins vs The Lion Kid
***

Shingo vs Susumu Yokosuka
***3/4

Yamato vs Naruki Doi
****1/4

CIMA, Dragon Kid & Masaaki Mochizuki vs PAC, BxB Hulk & Yoshino
****1/4

Overall: A really good show with the last three matches being great. Cyber Kong kind of took away from the shingo yokosuka match but it was still really good. Haskins/lion kid could have done with being shorter as it did drag in placs but other than great dragongate action that you'd expect. A really good solid show throughout.


Dragon Gate UK : Invasion 2

Bonus Match: Xtreme Dean vs Stixx
**1/2

Marty Scurll vs Cyber Kong
**

Lion Kid vs Yoshino
***1/2

Susumu Yokosuka vs Masaaki Mochizuki
***3/4

Naruki Doi & BxB Hulk vs Yamato & Shingo
****

Mark Haskins & PAC vs CIMA & Dragon Kid
****

Overall: Another thoroughly good show throughout. I'm actually suprised going through the dvd star listings that there weren't many review for these weekend of shows as they were really good and I'd highly reccomend them.​


----------



## KingKicks

Think I need to order some PWG, might do so using some birthday money tomorrow.

Either that or I just wait for Seabs to do a best of PWG 2011 set :side:


----------



## Concrete

I am not really surprised that people on this forum aren't excited for Eddie Edwards vs Nigel but being I am going to be there to see it I think it will be a damn fine match.Include that with London and Kendrick vs The Olsens that night and London and Kendrick vs The Super Smash Bros. the next night and I think it will be a pretty solid weekend of wrestling.


----------



## Bubz

I'm more excited about it than I would be if it was against any other opponent but Nigel. Nigel just knows how to put great story's into his matches.


----------



## FITZ

So I just watched Glory by Honor V Night 2 and Danielson/Kenta is one of the best matches I've ever seen from ROH. The absolute perfect wrestling match. 

And BOLA is in the mail along with some of the $5 Wrestling DVDs that look absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Ali Dia

TaylorFitz said:


> So I just watched Glory by Honor V Night 2 and Danielson/Kenta is one of the best matches I've ever seen from ROH. The absolute perfect wrestling match.
> 
> And BOLA is in the mail along with some of the $5 Wrestling DVDs that look absolutely hilarious.


I still hate the finish to KENTA/danielson. Dragon should have found another way to win.


----------



## KingCrash

enlightenedone9 said:


> I am not really surprised that people on this forum aren't excited for Eddie Edwards vs Nigel but being I am going to be there to see it I think it will be a damn fine match.Include that with London and Kendrick vs The Olsens that night and London and Kendrick vs The Super Smash Bros. the next night and I think it will be a pretty solid weekend of wrestling.


I'm oddly intrigued more by the tag matches then Nigel/Eddie and which London will show up; the early return to the indies/PWG motivated London or the more current botchtastic just backstage for the weed London


----------



## FITZ

R.Scorpio said:


> I still hate the finish to KENTA/danielson. Dragon should have found another way to win.


I would have loved for him to hit a huge lariot with the bad arm for the win just because it would have been super badass. I didn't mind the way they ended it though. I mean they had the crowd going insane for the last 10 minutes with all the counters and false finishes. Dragon basically had to kill Kenta before he was able to get him to tap so I was fine with it.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah, definitely an amazing match. I prefer the Driven match though, just something about it. It's my favorite ROH match ever.


----------



## Platt

Wow SMV's shipping to the UK is crazy 1-5 DVD's it's $13.95 which is fine but add a 6th and it's shoots to $36.


----------



## Corey

Jesus, and I thought ROH's US shipping was high...


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## Platt

Book it Gabe Delirious.


----------



## geraldinhio

From Steen's twitter.



> “@gboy1217: Vader is booked for Wrestlereunion? I hope PWG books Vader vs. @KILLSTEENKILL. Fuck. Who's the man?” Fuck yes.


Only in PWG would we get Vader vs Steen . PWG knows how to take a fans money , I havn't bought an ROH show in quite some time now .


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Steen should totally mock Vader's last appearance on Raw.


----------



## Bubz

Steen vs Vader? WTF!


----------



## geraldinhio

Can't wait for wrestle reunion , it's always awesome. It depends what shape Vader is in of course . Would he really able to wrestle a 10 or 15 minute singles match ? They might just throw him in the battle royal or something .


----------



## Corey

Delirious is returning in Collinsville on November 6th to face Ciampa. He better not win...


----------



## seabs

*Vader's been wrestling in Japan and he's still mobile. He could probably work a 10 minute match if he was given plenty of notice of it. *


----------



## Chismo

I love Kevin Steen, but I hope Vader stiffs the shit out of him.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It'd have to be relaxed rules so Steen could use his demented nature to overcome the size disadvantage.


----------



## antoniomare007

If Jake The Snake had a match in this year's WrestleRunion, Vader is more than capable of having a better outing next year. Specially if he's gonna brawl against a guy like Steen.

Only saw his match with his son against Ohtani & Daichi but he looked way better than I expected.


----------



## Fighter Daron

That would be instant classic.


----------



## FITZ

Platt said:


> Wow SMV's shipping to the UK is crazy 1-5 DVD's it's $13.95 which is fine but add a 6th and it's shoots to $36.


That is some amazing stupidity. Couldn't you just split it to orders and pay a total of $28? Something like that should never be the case. Did you contact them about it? You obviously wouldn't want to split the order because you wouldn't qualify for their sale. 

And as insane as Steen/Vader sounds I would much rather see Steen and Tozawa team against the Bucks in January. At some point they also need to do a 6-man where Generico and the Bucks are on the same team because heel Bucks with super face Generico sounds like the greatest thing ever. 



PWG Eight 

Well BOLA is in the mail so I really need to get around to watching this. 

*
Kevin Steen vs. Pac *

Steen was not happy at the improved physique of Pac. Lots of nonsense in the opening minutes of the match with the climax of the nonsense being the "Fucking 1982 Test of Strength!" Surprised how long this went as Steen would go on to have a pretty busy night. The match was fun as hell and I have to admit that I love all of Steen's trash talking. 
******


*Brandon Gatson vs. Brian Cage-Taylor *

"Slop Drop Stunner!" was a great call by Hero on one of the moves Cage-Taylor did. I feel like I've seen this match before, as in dozens of times before. Oh that's right it's SoCal Local Match #3. It's not the SUPER SERIOUS style and it's not the OMG SPOTZ!!! type of match. It's the in between match that they do where they don't go crazy with anything and just sort of do a bunch of moves for no reason. After checking my SoCal reference guide I see that the SoCal Local Match #3 is in the *-** range. Hero and Excalibur just told stories so bonus points for that, but the match sucked so I'm deducting 247% the bonus points. Lack of botches adds a 1.05 multiplier to the rating as well. The sarcastic crowd also merits a 7% increase plus 1/16* but the bonus cannot bring the rating over ***. Ok so let's do some quick calculations... 
(4!+8)/4 + (2+3*4)^2 - 3^4 + (9+10)(15-21) + 7(17-15)=23 
Now lets check the numerical calculations to STARZ chart.... And we get a rating of.........
**17/64 *


*
Alex Shelley and Roderick Strong vs. El Generico and Ricochet *

So I will really try to watch this match and not type up a review where I make a calculation chart for my star ratings. I like how they have Ricochet basically playing a bad influence on Generico. Shelley is still an asshole in the ring and him and Generico really build some heat up with each other. Odd structure of the match though, Richochet was a clear heel yet he played the face in peril while building up the hot tag to Generico, but he bumped like crazy so it didn't bother me that much. The match was really good and a lot of fun but with the guys involved I was expecting a little more. 
****1/2 *


*Peter Avalon vs. Ryan Taylor *

Oh good another Locals match. This was the FUNNY 2 SERIOUS type. I would explain what that means but I feel that name is fairly self explanatory. Actually it was a fairly entertaining match for the first few minutes so I'm not going into all the calculations. Don't know why it was so long. I feel like this could have been significantly better if it had lasted 5-7 minutes instead however long it did end up lasting, which felt like a long fucking time.
**1/2*


The RockNES Monsters vs. The Dynasty 

The Dynasty starts things off by jumping Yuma and Goodtime. What I really liked about this was that it really pissed of the RockNES Monsters and made this a lot more interesting by creating some intensity in this match. Too bad this wasn't very good at all. I don't think they made any tags and just threw as many moves at each other as they could. I can live with matches like that if you're doing some really cool moves but that wasn't the case here. 
***1/4 *

*
Kevin Steen and CIMA vs. The Young Bucks*

The Bucks came out with a clear strategy; Work on Steen's leg because he's already wrestled before and be huge assholes. The match was a little on the short side but I still pretty awesome. Steen wanting to kill the Young Bucks and them just being the biggest jerks in the world towards him make for a great feud. Despite the fact that Steen got the win he didn't get that decisive ass kicking that he's looking for. Good stuff. 
****3/4 *

_
PWG World Championship Match:_
*Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli(c) 
*
I love watching these two wrestle. At All Star Weekend they wrestled like they were luchadors to start and in this they did the exact opposite and they wrestled like the heavyweight main eventers they really are. After some great technical exchanges Claudio pops something in Hero's arm (or that's what it was supposed to look like and that's what it did sound like) and Hero just looked up at him with a look that said nothing other than, "Are you serious bro?" Claudio was indeed serious and the match itself got much more serious from that point on. Another thing I loved about it was that they played different roles than their last match. At ASW Hero was the one doing the trash talking and playing the heel. Well in this one we just saw a really really mean streak from Claudio. I wish they had picked up the pace a little more as I would have loced this to be a little faster and 5 minutes shorter. Still a pretty awesome match between them. 
****1/2 *


_
PWG World Championship Match:_
*Kevin Steen vs. Clausio Castagnoli *

Really awesome how this went down with Steen hinting at it on commentary and challenging Claudio right after he wrestled for over a half hour with Hero. The way this started was awesome as well and for the short time it lasted the crowd was at a fever pitch. Awesome way to end the show. 
*NO RATING*​
Good show but not quite up to the really high standards that PWG had set for itself recently. The ending to the show was worth at least one amazing match though.


----------



## Platt

Thankfully I was ordering just enough that I could split it into two orders over $60.


----------



## Bubz

I think I'm the only person to rate that Hero/Claudio match higher than ****. I loved every second of it, great psychology and story. I have it at ****1/2 and in my top 10 favorite matches of the year.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Bubz said:


> I think I'm the only person to rate that Hero/Claudio match higher than ****. I loved every second of it, great psychology and story. I have it at ****1/2 and in my top 10 favorite matches of the year.


Hope it was better than the ASW one, because that match sucked the life out of me.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah, it's definitely better. The ASW match was going really well until the rope broke, after that it just dragged and dragged on. The Eight match has great leg work by Claudio and great selling by Hero. Also has a great story of Claudio straight up disrespecting and being a dick to Hero and Hero can't belive it.


----------



## KaijuFan

I would buy six dozen copies of WR for Vader/Steen. Woo woo woo, you know it.


----------



## peachchaos

While I can't see Vader/Steen sucking at all, I can't help but feel like not having Generico bumping for Leon is a missed opportunity...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Fine, Generico vs. Vader vs. Steen vs. Tozawa vs. Nick vs. Matt.


----------



## Fighter Daron

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Fine, Generico vs. Vader vs. Steen vs. Tozawa vs. Nick vs. Matt.


*PWG World Tag Team Championship:* Young Bucks Vs Nightmare Violence Connection Vs Vader & El Generico - _Guerrilla Warfare Match_


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Vader throwing Generico around like a rag doll for offense. Too much insanity my friend.

PWG would do it.


----------



## seabs

*WrestleReunion show isn't in Reseda so I really don't want them wasting any big matches with PWG regulars for that show. Dragon Gate are in the US that weekend and I fear so badly that they'll end up doing Bucks vs NVC at that show and it just wont be anywhere near the same as it would be in Reseda. *


----------



## KingCrash

NVC & Ricochet vs. Generico, PAC & someone else in a six-man tag for WrestleReunion then to save the NVC/Bucks rematch for another time. You get your Ricochet and PAC trying to out-do each other, Generico/Steen interaction & Tozawa. Just depends who they bring to fill out that spot. But I'm sure enough PWG regular fans would be out there to make NVC/Bucks good if they do it.


----------



## Corey

Pretty cool sale if you're a ringside member. But make sure you read that fine print.


----------



## Pat9010

Gives me a chance to pick up No Escape!


----------



## Bubz

Lol @ that picture of Titus.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Supercard of Honor VI*

Homicide vs. Michael Elgin - *3/4

Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. The Bravado Brothers - ***1/4

Mike Bennett vs. Steve Corino - **1/2

Chris Hero vs. El Generico - **3/4

Davey Richards vs. Charlie Haas - ***1/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shelton Benjamin - **

Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana - **1/4

*Chicago Street Fight*
The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express - ****1/4

*ROH World Championship*
Eddie Edwards(c) vs. Roderick Strong - ****

*Overall: 7.75/10*​
- Future Shock vs. Bravados was probably their best match together. Great action from start to finish. Lance was pretty legit knocked out at the end and Harlem's Samoa Joe taunt during the match was funny.

- Hero/Generico was really disappointing. Pretty much an exhibition comedy match with an unnecessary ending. They didn't seem to click very well either.

- Davey/Charlie was fairly good but my god did it drag on. They tried way too hard for it be some kind of epic battle but what was about a 19 minute match felt like double that. At one point I believe I counted 13 straight german suplexes.

- I HATED Claudio/Shelton. Another match that went way too long, or at least felt too long. Claudio worked on the arm for like 10 minutes but it went absolutely nowhere. Not to mention the terribly flat ending.

- Briscoes/ANX was pretty awesome and Eddie/Roddy surprised me. Extensive thoughts comin in the MOTYC thread.

- Overall this doesn't hold a candle to any other SCOH show. The undercard was lacking but the two main events are really great. Unfortunately that was really the only two macthes the crowd came alive for, and we had awful Santamaria on commentary, which I eventually turned off.​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

That actually sounds pretty comprable to SCOH4. Two outstanding main events (Nigel vs. Jerry and KENTA vs. Davey), with a couple enjoyable undercard matches (Strong vs. Nakajima and Danielson vs. Koslov) surrounded by a fuckton of boredom-producing mediocrity.


----------



## Corey

That's actually the only Supercard I haven't seen.


----------



## jawbreaker

except KENTA/Davey was a top five MOTY and Nigel/Lynn was the best match of Jerry Lynn's career, whereas the Chicago Street Fight was solid but not incredible and Roddy/Eddie was an Eddie Edwards match.


----------



## smitlick

Just finished the Smart Mark Shoot with Justice Pain. It was ok nothing ground breaking or go out of your way to get. Seeemed disappointed he wasn't used in the ROH-CZW angle.


----------



## antoniomare007

look at what PWG posted in their youtube account



Spoiler: Steen Wolf footage


----------



## smitlick

don't forget guys any comments on the above video need to be accompanied by spoiler tags.


----------



## jawbreaker

just talk about it in the FEAR thread.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Night of Champions*

1. BJ Whitmer vs Dixie vs Matt Stryker vs Alex Arion
*1/2

2. Special K vs SAT & Quiet Storm
**

3. The Ring Crew Express vs The Backseat Boys
**

*4. FWA Heavyweight Title & ROH Title Number 1 Contenders Trophy*
Doug Williams vs Christopher Daniels
***3/4

5. Samoa Joe, CW Anderson & Jack Victory vs Homicide & Da Hit Squad
**1/2

6. Mase & Hotstuff Hernandez vs The Carnage Crew
**1/4

*7. ROH Tag Team Title Match*
The Briscoe Brothers vs Amazing Red & AJ Styles
***3/4

8. Jody Fleisch vs Low Ki
***3/4

*9. No DQ*
CM Punk & Ace Steel vs Raven & Colt Cabana
***1/4 

*10. ROH World Title Match*
Xavier vs Samoa Joe
***1/4​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

LUL at two matches that were nothing but spots being on par with the storytelling of Daniels vs. Williams.


----------



## smitlick

SuperDuperSonic said:


> LUL at two matches that were nothing but spots being on par with the storytelling of Daniels vs. Williams.


Whats wrong with SPOTS!!!

I felt they were all on par but for different reasons obviously. Ki/Fleisch was the worst of the 3 but all were still very good matches and worth buying/stealing the DVD for.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'd go like 3/4* higher on Daniels/Williams. Maybe my favorite Daniels match ever.


----------



## FITZ

5 Dollar Wrestling: The Debut Show 
*

AJ Cross vs. Raymond Helms*

Not only is does this show everything that is wrong with indy wrestling it shows everything is wrong with wrestling in general. Seemingly random moves at all point, not even attempting to hide when you talk to your opponent, and two bland and terrible wrestlers. I only watched this like an hour ago and all I remember are all these terrible moves. Absolute crap. 
*DUD *
*

Sean Van Halen vs. Masked Assassin #6*

Masked Assasin you are a piece of shit. From your terrible ring gear that is a giant jock strap over under armor to the complete lack of any wrestling skills whatsoever. Your control segments fucking suck and you only seem capable of rest holds. Don't even get me started on Sean Van Halen, it's not the fucking 80s anymore asshole. And you haven't been rockin and rollin all over the world. Also you are one of the worst high fliers ever and totally botched the finish. I don't even know what I just saw in the ring. 
*-1/2**

*
Sweet Dreams vs. Wolfman* 

Why the fuck is your name Wolf Man? You don't do anything that reminds me of a wolf unless all wolves are shitty wrestlers. You don't even have hair. Have you ever seen a wolf? They have hair. And why is this terrible company playing "Hungry Like a Wolf" after Sweet Dreams won? That doesn't even make any sense! Sweet Dreams also has the worst finishing move in wrestling. Just terrible. 
*DUD *


_America Championship Match:_
*Raider Rock vs. The Sheik(c)*

The Sheik is the worst wrestler, even worse than Masked Assassin #6. He just beat up Rock with of this sloppy and generally terrible offense for the entire match. And literally the stupidest ending I've ever seen in a match. I don't get it! Worse than the Screwjob and Finger Poke of Doom combined. This match brought shame to the once great America Championship. One of the worst things that has ever taken place in a wrestling ring. 
*-**** *

*
The Clay's vs. The Heart Throbs*

What the shit is this fuck? Do they know how to wrestle a match. Hey lets have the heels dominate the whole match and beat up the babyface. We'll tease the hot tag the whole fucking time and end the match without ever making a the hot tag. Oh and for the actual finish lets just have you try to pick me up and we'll just both fall down. What a terrible idea for a match. How can 3 experienced veterans and a second generation superstar have such an atrocious match? Is there a single redeeming factor about this? No there isn't at all. I don't know what could possibly be worse. Being forced to watch this is truly a face worse than death. Oh and fuck you Wild Willy. 
*-****1/2 
*​
Literally the worst wrestling in the entire universe. I could work better matches with my friends on a mattress in my basement. I don't think any of these guys know how to wrestle and they just have the worst characters and personalities. The crowd fucking sucked, the arena sucked, and the wrestling sucked. I don't understand how I haven't committed suicide yet. The terrible thing is that I still have a whole stack of these fucking 5 Dollar Wrestling DVDs that I have to sit through. Seriously someone needs to come to my apartment and put me out of my misery.


----------



## smitlick

You do know thats the point of those DVDs


----------



## Meteora2004

Best review ever. Seriously.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

smitlick said:


> Whats wrong with SPOTS!!!
> 
> I felt they were all on par but for different reasons obviously. Ki/Fleisch was the worst of the 3 but all were still very good matches and worth buying/stealing the DVD for.


I can go with the tag match being an enjoyable spotfest, but not in any way resembling a good one. Ki vs. Fleisch was a pure LUL and is excluded from my good shit archive for a reason. It sucked quite the unwashed asshole.


----------



## smitlick

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I can go with the tag match being an enjoyable spotfest, but not in any way resembling a good one. Ki vs. Fleisch was a pure LUL and is excluded from my good shit archive for a reason. It sucked quite the unwashed asshole.


It was just a fun spotfest, clearly thats not for you.


----------



## McQueen

TaylorFitz said:


> And BOLA is in the mail along with some of the $5 Wrestling DVDs that look absolutely hilarious.


4 days later.



TaylorFitz said:


> I don't understand how I haven't committed suicide yet. The terrible thing is that I still have a whole stack of these fucking 5 Dollar Wrestling DVDs that I have to sit through. Seriously someone needs to come to my apartment and put me out of my misery.


Complete LULZ.


----------



## will94

The novelty of $5 Wrestling is the commentary. The matches are intentionally horrible. I swear, the live one from Atlanta was hilarious to be in the audience for and even more fun to watch back on DVD.


----------



## KaijuFan

TaylorFitz said:


> Seriously someone needs to come to my apartment and put me out of my misery.


I'm sure you, Jason and myself with our own drunk commentary in a few weeks will make the pain go away


----------



## Fighter Daron

Meteora2004 said:


> Best review ever. Seriously.


This.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - At Our Best*

1. Amazing Red vs Jack Evans vs Jimmy Rave vs Teddy Hart vs Sonjay Dutt vs Mark Briscoe
***

2. Slyk Wagner Brown vs Xavier
*1/2

3. Nigel McGuiness vs Jerry Lynn
***

*4. Number One Contenders Trophy*
Matt Stryker vs John Walters
***

5. Colt Cabana & Ace Steel vs BJ Whitmer & Dan Maff
**1/4

*6. ROH Pure Title*
CM Punk vs AJ Styles
****

7. Hydro vs Roderick Strong
N/A

8. Danny Daniels vs Austin Aries
N/A

*9. ROH Title Cage Match*
Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe
****1/4

*10. Scramble Cage Match*
The Carnage Crew vs Special K
*1/2


*ROH - Manhattan Mayhem*

1. Lacey's Angels vs Dixie & Azrieal
**1/2

2. Nigel McGuiness vs Colt Cabana
***

3. Black Tiger vs James Gibson
***3/4

*4. ROH Tag Title Match*
Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

*5. ROH Pure Title Match*
Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal
***1/2

*6. Dog Collar Match*
Jimmy Rave vs CM Punk
***1/2

*7. ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs Alex Shelley
***3/4

8. Low Ki & Homicide vs Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal
***1/2

I seem to not enjoy matches in this venue as much as others. This and Joe vs Kobashi seem to have me stick out a little from the norm. Good consistent show but nothing MOTYC worthy.​


----------



## FITZ

$5 Dollar Wrestling: The Second Show 

I survived this DVD. God help is all. 

*
Jimmie Brisco vs. Raymond Helms 
*
Why the fuck isn't there a ref? I mean there is no explanation given and no feud or anything that would show that they don't need a ref. This company is just so fucking amateur that the ref was just not there but they had the match any way. Couldn't they just get someone, anyone with a ref shirt? And this wasn't even good. Both guys might be able to wrestle a decent match and with a ref this might have been the best match ever from this company. Instead we see Helms count his own falls and dumb ass Brisco can't seem to grasp this fact. Time and time again he covers Helms and just doesn't count? Why?!!! What is so hard to understand?!!!! Just fucking count to three and end it the match for Christ's sake. Oh and the ending was the dumbest thing. Do they realize who is the face and who is the heel? 
*DUD*
*
Freight Train vs. Adrian Cross *

Are kidding me? "Choo-Choo!" That is the catch phrase of the man that they claim is the future of wrestling. In case you're wondering the future of wrestling and the man with the most potential in the world is a big, out of shape, and possibly retarded black man? This was so bad on so many level. I appeared to have blocked the entire match out of my memory because I can't even remember it. Under normal circumstances I would watch it again put my frail mind won't be able to handle any more. 
*DUD *


*The Young Boys vs. T-Dawg HG & Melissa Coates 
*
This is the most disturbing and horrific thing that has ever taken place. I can't begin to explain how uncomfortable I was while watching so much of this match. I won't scar the minds of any of you by describing what any of these people look like or some of the things that I saw them do to each other. After the main event of the last show I thought I had seen the worst of the worst but I was wrong. I don't know how I can live with myself after seeing this. I'm literally questioning why I like wrestling. 
*-****3/4* 

_
America Championship Match:_
*Raider Rock(c) vs. Jeff Hart* 

Do these guys know how to wrestle? Serious question. I think they may have just found 2 guys off the street and told them to wrestle. Jeff Hart is a disgrace to the Hart family and Bret is a better wrestler right now than he ever will be. Teddy Hart should come to his house and do terrible things to Jeff Hart, that's how bad he is. Why is Raider Rock the champion of any promotion? No emotion, he can't wrestle, he looks like a moron, and the fans are indifferent to him. This match had knee punches. Yes knee punches. 
*-***3/4 *

_
Championship Match:_ 
*The Sheik vs. Dyn-O-Mite(c)*

No I don't know what title this is for. The fucking company didn't mention it but apparently Dyn-O-Mite (and how fucking annoying is that to type?) is some type of champion and he's defending the title here. Now to explain this match I just want you to think of two older indy wrestlers having a sloppy feeling out process in the beginning of their match. You know the stuff they do for maybe a minute or two. Well that goes on for 10 minutes and the match ends with an elbow drop!!! No it wasn't from the top rope; Someone just did an elbow drop and the match was over. 
*-**3/8*​

Why? I'm not going to talk about how fucking terrible all of these wrestlers are. I don't want to mention that not even one match was worthy of a single 1/4*. I don't want to bring up the terrible crowd, the stupid booking, the odd venue, and terrible promoting (their logo is just a poster made with marker that says "$5 Wrestling"). The only thing I want to end this with is a simple question that nobody will ever be able to answer. 


Why? 



Why? 


Why?


----------



## McQueen

I'm rollin bro.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Five Dollar Wrestling seems to be the best wrestling promotion ever. Seriously.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

Just watched Paul London vs. Michael Shane Fight Without Honor, I think I had too much fun watching it.


----------



## will94

I can't wait to hear your take on the small black child from the crowd attacking Jimmy Snuka's opponent with a chair on $5 Wrestling Live! TaylorFitz. It was the mark out moment of the evening. Well that and Colt trying to rewind the DVD to replay it.


----------



## Bubz

:lmao at these $5 wrestling reviews.

Also, I noticed on the Steen Wolf footage, the fans chanted show of the year, was anyone on here actualy there? Is this true? It can't be better than BOLA surely.


----------



## Certified G

I watched Ballistic Championship Wrestling's "Brink Of Death 2". The card had some good names including Freakshow, Mad Man Pondo and Insane Lane, tough none of them really had a memorable moment.

There's only a couple spots I remember from this show (which shows how much I enjoyed it). Viper trying some sort of Package Piledriver on David Day through a table stacked with lighttubes. This could've been an awesome finish to the match, but it ended up being a poor finish due to it being painfully obvious David Day didn't even touch the table/tubes.

The second thing that I remember is Mad Man Pondo ending a match early (atleast I think it was earlier than planned) because a a barbedwire board slamming against his head and tearing up his lip.

Overal not that good of a show, I expected more from it, the Mad Man Pondo vs John Cena shirt kid/other children was amusing tough lol


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Looking to get rid of the following OOP ROH DVDs, they're master copies with original artwork, they're not available from ROH or Highspots, so make me some good offers. Those interested in retro ROH, this is a great chance to see some of the greatest events the company has ever put together:

Straight Shootin' w/ Jim Mitchell
Best of CM Punk: Better Than Your
Road to the Title
Death Before Dishonor
Final Battle 2003
The Last Stand
Second Anniversary Show
At Our Best
Reborn Stage 2
World Title Classic
Survival of the Fittest 2004
Reborn: Completion
Testing the Limit
All Star Extravaganza II
Final Battle 2004
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3
The Final Showdown
Nowhere to Run
New Frontiers (back artwork torn but in tact)
Death Before Dishonor III
Sign of Dishonor
The Homecoming
Redemption
Punk: The Final Chapter
Joe vs. Kobashi
Vendetta
Final Battle 2005
Best in the World 2006
Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard of Honor
Better Than Our Best
The 100th Show
Ring of Homicide
In Your Face (freezes during the Tag Title match - I will throw in a top-notch ISO backup copy of this show on a Verbatim DVDR+DL disc PLUS a bonus non-OOP item at no additional charge)
Death Before Dishonor IV
Fight of the Century
Unified
Glory By Honor V Night 1
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Final Battle 2006
Battle of the Icons
Fifth Year Festival: Philly
Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
Supercard of Honor II
Good Times, Great Memories
A Fight at the Roxbury
Driven 2007 (consolidated 1 disc version)
Man Up (2 disc collector's edition)
Man Up (consolidated 1 disc version)
Chaos at the Cow Palace
Glory By Honor VI Night 2
Proving Ground 2008
Sixth Anniversary Show
Dragon Gate Challenge II
Supercard of Honor III
Southern Navigation
Death Before Dishonor VI
Bound By Hate
Final Battle 2008
7th Anniversary Show
Supercard of Honor IV
Aries vs. Richards
The Epic Encounter III
The Big Bang
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II
Supercard of Honor V
Fade to Black (also includes Best of Tyler Black)

I will soon also have the following OOP ROH and be getting rid of it (by soon, I mean within the next 2 weeks):

Straight Shootin' w/ Samoa Joe & CM Punk
Round Robin Challenge
Revenge on the Propechy
One Year Anniversary Show
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
Empire State Showdown
Generation Next
Midnight Express Reunion
All Star Extravaganza III
Honor Nation
New Horizons

Here are some other items I'm looking to get rid of:
ROH The Era of Honor Begins (Takedown Masters version)
ROH A Night of Appreciation (Takedown Masters version)
ROH Glory By Honor
ROH Reborn Stage 1
ROH How We Roll
ROH Reborn Again
ROH Live in Osaka
ROH Survival of the Fittest 2007
ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 1
ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Boston
PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute to Poison
Brian Kendrick & Paul London's Excellent Adventure (shoot interview)
TNA Destination X 2006
TNA Turning Point 2007
Evolve 3: Rise or Fall
Evolve 4: Danielson vs. Fish
Evolve 5: Danielson vs. Sawa


----------



## KingCrash

Bubz said:


> :lmao at these $5 wrestling reviews.
> 
> Also, I noticed on the Steen Wolf footage, the fans chanted show of the year, was anyone on here actualy there? Is this true? It can't be better than BOLA surely.


Seen a couple of reviews for the show after BOLA and they said it's close to or better then it with Steen/Davey, the two tag matches, a surprisingly good Generico/Romero match and Davey Richards on commentary for TJP/Edwards.


----------



## jawbreaker

PWG commentary is the best thing Davey Richards does.


----------



## Corey

SuperDuperDragon said:


> Just watched Paul London vs. Michael Shane Fight Without Honor, I think I had too much fun watching it.


Seriously overlooked match. Incredible stuff. Although I may be bias because the match that got me into ROH.


----------



## Stellar Supernova

Think I'm gonna wait for Seabs to finish up his WCW 1992 set and then do a mass order. Outside of PWG nothing interests me right now except for GBH X, and thats not even on iPPV. Could do with some old ROH and other stuff.


----------



## Bubz

KingCrash said:


> Seen a couple of reviews for the show after BOLA and they said it's close to or better then it with Steen/Davey, the two tag matches, a surprisingly good Generico/Romero match and Davey Richards on commentary for TJP/Edwards.


Awesome to hear. Steen/Davey is no doubt gonna' be sweet.

Davey is really good on PWG commentary, most people are pretty funny when they do it. Hero is great doing it, but his ROH commentary was awful.

Also, just thinking, why wasn't this show called Steen Wolf with Steen vs Davey on the card?


----------



## Pat9010

Hahaha that would have made more sense...


----------



## Corey

*PWG - All Star Weekend 8: Night 1*

Kevin Steen vs. Willie Mack - ***1/2

The Fightin Taylor Boys vs. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky - ***1/4

Chuck Taylor vs. Kenny King - **3/4

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
The Young Bucks(c) vs. The RockNes Monsters - ***3/4

Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. The Cutler Brothers - **3/4

Eddie Edwards vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/2

Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs. El Generico & Ricochet - ****3/4

*PWG World Championship*
Claudio Castagnoli(c) vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4

*Overall: 8.5/10*​
*- *"It's a real honor because I've always dreamed of being announced by, and wrestling Mark Henry." Gotta love Kevin Steen, and ya gotta love Willie Mack. Great opener there with a brilliant out of nowhere finish.

- The Cutlers are goofy as hell and looked really sloppy against GenNext. I don't have much interest in seeing them wrestle ever again.

- Edwards/Shelley was a nice exhibition of pure wrestling but you know those two could've had something much better.

- The tag match? Fucking insanity. 

- I could talk about Hero/Claudio all day. The first 15 minutes or so features some of the best wrestling you'll ever see anywhere in the world. Incredible that guys their size can pull off that lucha libre shit. It's a shame the top rope had to break because you know that match was headin for great things. At the same time though, it's pretty cool to see two guys wrestling in a ring with two ropes. Because of that they had to resort to a lot of strikes that I don't think they would have if the rope was still in tact. Despite all that I still really enjoyed the match. Hero's promo to end the dvd was awesome and I'm really lookin forward to their rematch. Great show.​


----------



## Bubz

My exact thoughts on the Hero/Claudio match. I have a feeling that would have been my MOTY if it hadn't gotten messed up by the rope. The first part is amazing to watch.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Gut Check*

1. Nigel McGuiness & The Embassy vs Delirious & Irish Airborne
**3/4

2. Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer
**1/2

3. The Briscoe Brothers vs Homicide & Davey Richards
***3/4

4. Claudio Castagnoli vs Samoa Joe
***

*5. ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong
****

*6. ROH World Title - 2 out of 3 Falls*
Bryan Danielson vs Colt Cabana
****1/4

Quality over Quantity. Very fun show.​


----------



## antoniomare007

was good ol' DR on commentary??????? I still laugh my ass off at Generico vs Dutt just because Davey's and Dragon commentary :lmao


----------



## Pat9010

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *PWG - All Star Weekend 8: Night 1*
> 
> Kevin Steen vs. Willie Mack - ***1/2
> 
> The Fightin Taylor Boys vs. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky - ***1/4
> 
> Chuck Taylor vs. Kenny King - **3/4
> 
> *PWG World Tag Team Championship*
> The Young Bucks(c) vs. The RockNes Monsters - ***3/4
> 
> Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. The Cutler Brothers - **3/4
> 
> Eddie Edwards vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/2
> 
> Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs. El Generico & Ricochet - ****3/4
> 
> *PWG World Championship*
> Claudio Castagnoli(c) vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4
> 
> *Overall: 8.5/10*​
> *- *"It's a real honor because I've always dreamed of being announced by, and wrestling Mark Henry." Gotta love Kevin Steen, and ya gotta love Willie Mack. Great opener there with a brilliant out of nowhere finish.
> 
> - The Cutlers are goofy as hell and looked really sloppy against GenNext. I don't have much interest in seeing them wrestle ever again.
> 
> - Edwards/Shelley was a nice exhibition of pure wrestling but you know those two could've had something much better.
> 
> - The tag match? Fucking insanity.
> 
> - I could talk about Hero/Claudio all day. The first 15 minutes or so features some of the best wrestling you'll ever see anywhere in the world. Incredible that guys their size can pull off that lucha libre shit. It's a shame the top rope had to break because you know that match was headin for great things. At the same time though, it's pretty cool to see two guys wrestling in a ring with two ropes. Because of that they had to resort to a lot of strikes that I don't think they would have if the rope was still in tact. Despite all that I still really enjoyed the match. Hero's promo to end the dvd was awesome and I'm really lookin forward to their rematch. Great show.​


See i thought the rope breaking added some "character" to the match and showed what these guys can really do. I'm not saying these 2 lack character by any means either, it just added some unpredictability.


----------



## Corey

Pat9010 said:


> See i thought the rope breaking added some "character" to the match and showed what these guys can really do. I'm not saying these 2 lack character by any means either, it just added some unpredictability.


I 140% agree. I definitely enjoyed the match and it was very impressive what they were still able to do without a top rope.


----------



## Bubz

antoniomare007 said:


> was good ol' DR on commentary??????? I still laugh my ass off at Generico vs Dutt just because Davey's and Dragon commentary :lmao


Literally the funniest commentary ever. Davey was so funny on that shit, he had some gems aswell, everything he said was hilarious.


----------



## Concrete

I feel like I am one of the few that was indifferent on the top rope breaking haha. Mostly because I thought it was a really good match and I don't know what would have happened with it. They were a clearly frusturated with the circumstance but they got creative and put on a what I believe to be the second best match that night on one epic show


----------



## Corey

The exclusive videos section for ROH Ringside Members has been updated with all this new shit:

ROH on HDNet (episodes 1-4)
Only the Strong Survive
Classic Joe (9 Samoa Joe matches)
Best of the Second City Saints
New Horizons
Supercard of Honor III

I've clearly already gotten my money's worth.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Am I right in thinking that they've all been added and nothing's been taken away?


----------



## Pat9010

I don't think they have taken anything away. This is awesome!


----------



## Corey

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Am I right in thinking that they've all been added and nothing's been taken away?


Yes you are.


----------



## Brye

A little help plz. Have some extra money and I'm looking to get some ROH DVDs but I'm not really sure what have been good shows since around mid '08. My favorite ROH guys are Aries, Danielson, Claudio, Nigel and Erick Stevens if that helps. I'm more or less looking for shows from '08 to now.

Forgot about Cide, big fan of him too but I don't think he was around much in that period.


----------



## Bubz

Supercard Of Honor III, my favorite ROH show ever. It has 5 matches in the ****+ range. It has:
- Stevens vs Strong in an awesome FIGHT!
- Briscoes/AOTF in an insane match
- Steenerico vs BB Hulk and SHINGO in a ridiculously fun tag match
- Nigel vs Aries in one of Nigel's best title defenses and one of the best matches of 2008
- An awesome 6 man Dragon Gate tag, maybe even my favorite one they did.

Also: Northern Navigation (Claudio vs Danielson/Nigel vs Steen/Stevens vs Shiozaki/Strong vs Marufuji) was a great show, and easily worth watching. 

Have you seen Driven? I always recommend that show, it's amazing. It's from 07 so I'm guessing you probably have if you're after 08+ stuff.


----------



## Brye

Bubz said:


> Supercard Of Honor III, my favorite ROH show ever. It has 5 matches in the ****+ range. It has:
> - Stevens vs Strong in an awesome FIGHT!
> - Briscoes/AOTF in an insane match
> - Steenerico vs BB Hulk and SHINGO in a ridiculously fun tag match
> - Nigel vs Aries in one of Nigel's best title defenses and one of the best matches of 2008
> - An awesome 6 man Dragon Gate tag, maybe even my favorite one they did.
> 
> Have you seen Driven? I always recommend that show, it's amazing. It's from 07 so I'm guessing you probably have if you're after 08+ stuff.


Sounds like a damn good show, thanks. (Y)

Yup, I got the Driven PPV and then ended up buying the DVD too.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah it really is great, just naming the matches doesn't really do it justice lol.

The Driven DVD is great, It's a shame that Dragon/KENTA never made it to PPV, IMO it's better than the Dragon/Nigel match, but honestly if the rest of the show wasn't up to much (which it was lol), it would still be worth paying for just for those two matches.


----------



## Legend

Just finished watching PWG's BOLA from this year and I have to concur with what had already been said about it being an awesome show and easily the best indy offering of the year. 

Mack/Hero was a great opener that made Willie look like a beast despite the backslide finish. 

Finlay/Steen was all kinds of cool but had a weird pacing to it. I'd love to see a rematch between those two one day when they really can just beat the shit out of each other. 

Generico/Claudio was sen-FUCKING-sational. Just ridiculous amounts of athleticism on display here and both of these guys are on top of their game right down. They are probably my favourite novelty act in wrestling. When it comes to Claudio and Generico, they don't need an angle, they don't need a feud, they will just blow your mind with what they're capable of. Brilliant. 

Eddie/Roddy was another great addition to what has been a tremendous series so far this year. I don't care what anyone else says because it's just so blatant that people are hating on Eddie because it's the cool thing to do right now. No other reason at all. Saying he's a bad wrestler is just fucking foolish. A step down from MM and SoH, but still good. 

RockNES/Dynasty was a fun little sprint, and the two semi final matches were obviously about saving energy for the final, so they were kind of throwaway comedy-fests. A bit disappointing, but I understand. 

Bucks/Kings was good too. These teams could do MUCH better, but it was a Young Bucks match, so it was obviously fun as hell. Watching them bump for Hero and Claudio was brilliant. It reminded me of the good old days when great heel teams like Tully & Arn, the Freebirds and the Midnight Express would bump like fucking lunatics for Hawk & Animal. You just can't beat that shit. 

And the final. It was great. The crowd was sensational in this one, and both guys are experts at selling their cross-brand feud. Nowhere near their Final Battle encounter, but that still means it's an epic, epic match. Personally I think it's the best BOLA final ever, beating out Hero/Ki and Omega/Strong. 

There's no way Steen Wolf will be better than this. Just ... no way....


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Brye said:


> A little help plz. Have some extra money and I'm looking to get some ROH DVDs but I'm not really sure what have been good shows since around mid '08. My favorite ROH guys are Aries, Danielson, Claudio, Nigel and Erick Stevens if that helps. I'm more or less looking for shows from '08 to now.
> 
> Forgot about Cide, big fan of him too but I don't think he was around much in that period.


Based on your preferences, I'm looking to get rid of the following:

New Horizons (Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson and Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
Death Before Dishonor VI (Nigel vs. Black vs. Danielson vs. Claudio; Steen & Generico vs. MCMG; Marufuji vs. Shiozaki; Pearce vs. Albright)
Bound By Hate (Danielson vs. Black vs. Omega; Aries vs. Jacobs dog-collar; Steen & Generico vs. Briscoes; Shiozaki & Edwards vs. Strong & Stevens)
Final Battle 2008 (Aries vs. Black; Danielson vs. Morishima feud-ender; Nigel vs. Marufuji)
7th Anniversary Show (Nigel vs. KENTA; Steen & Generico vs. Wolves)
Supercard of Honor IV (Nigel vs. Jerry Lynn; KENTA vs. Davey Richards; Danielson vs. Alex Koslov)
Aries vs. Richards (also includes Young Bucks vs. Steen & Generico; Omega vs. Nakajima; Hero vs. Strong)
Supercard of Honor V (KOW vs. MCMG; Black vs. Strong; Edwards vs. Daniels; Steen vs. Cabana)
Fade to Black (includes Tyler Black's greatest matches BELL TO BELL ONLY against Nigel, Danielson, Omega, Steen, Generico, and the Briscoes) (the main show includes Edwards vs. Stevens; KOW vs. Generico & Cabana, and Black vs. Daniels)


----------



## Brye

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Based on your preferences, I'm looking to get rid of the following:
> 
> New Horizons (Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson and Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
> *Death Before Dishonor VI (Nigel vs. Black vs. Danielson vs. Claudio; Steen & Generico vs. MCMG; Marufuji vs. Shiozaki; Pearce vs. Albright)*
> Bound By Hate (Danielson vs. Black vs. Omega; Aries vs. Jacobs dog-collar; Steen & Generico vs. Briscoes; Shiozaki & Edwards vs. Strong & Stevens)
> *Final Battle 2008 (Aries vs. Black; Danielson vs. Morishima feud-ender; Nigel vs. Marufuji*)
> 7th Anniversary Show (Nigel vs. KENTA; Steen & Generico vs. Wolves)
> Supercard of Honor IV (Nigel vs. Jerry Lynn; KENTA vs. Davey Richards; Danielson vs. Alex Koslov)
> Aries vs. Richards (also includes Young Bucks vs. Steen & Generico; Omega vs. Nakajima; Hero vs. Strong)
> S*upercard of Honor V (KOW vs. MCMG; Black vs. Strong; Edwards vs. Daniels; Steen vs. Cabana)*
> *Fade to Black (includes Tyler Black's greatest matches BELL TO BELL ONLY against Nigel, Danielson, Omega, Steen, Generico, and the Briscoes) (the main show includes Edwards vs. Stevens; KOW vs. Generico & Cabana, and Black vs. Daniels)*


These ones sound awesome.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah, you wouldn't be dissapointed with any of those. All great shows (apart from Fade To Black which I didn't see).


----------



## Cactus

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2011*

*BOLA Quarter-Final*
Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
_Awesome opener with a surprising ending._
******

*BOLA Quarter-Final*
Kevin Steen vs Dave Finlay 
_The limbwork in this match was great, but I do wish the match went on for a bit longer._
****½*

*BOLA Quarter-Final*
El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli 
_Not as great as their Kurt Russellreunion match, but still one of the best matches of this year._
*****¼*

*BOLA Quarter-Final*
Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
_While it may of lacked psychology and story, this match had a lot of cool moves._
****½*

RockNES Monsters vs The Dynasty 
_Enjoyable filler match._
*****

*BOLA Semi-Final*
El Generico vs Willie Mack
_Mack was hurt from his first match, so they kept this short and most of the match was a dance off. Still entertaining though._
****¼*

*BOLA Semi-Final*
Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen
_This has more of a story than your typical Edward's match._
****½*

*PWG World Tag Team Championships*
The Young Bucks (c) vs The Kings of Wrestling
_Brilliant tag team match with some breath-taking double team moves._
******

*BOLA Final*
El Generico vs Kevin Steen
_A serious MOTYC. This was even better than their Final Battle 2010 classic._
*****½*

*Overall:*
Easily the best show of 2011. With 4 ****+ matches and everything else in the ***-**** region, this is a no brainer. See this show.​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Dammit, I don't know if I should catch up on PWG DVDs next month or wait till Miami.


----------



## Cactus

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Dammit, I don't know if I should catch up on PWG DVDs next month or wait till Miami.


Do it. Watching that DVD was honestly the most fun I've had watching wrestling in a long, long time.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Last DVD I got was Card Subject to Change III with that horrendous Ki vs. Tozawa match.


----------



## Cactus

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Last DVD I got was Card Subject to Change III with that horrendous Ki vs. Tozawa match.


Can't say I've seen that one. When's the next PWG DVD come out? I don't want to find a release date as I want to go into the show spoiler-free.


----------



## Corey

Brye said:


> A little help plz. Have some extra money and I'm looking to get some ROH DVDs but I'm not really sure what have been good shows since around mid '08. My favorite ROH guys are Aries, Danielson, Claudio, Nigel and Erick Stevens if that helps. I'm more or less looking for shows from '08 to now.
> 
> Forgot about Cide, big fan of him too but I don't think he was around much in that period.


Northern Navigation (Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki starts a string of great matches on the show, Danielson vs. Claudio is excellent, Roddy vs. Marufuji is awesome, and Nigel vs. Steen is incredible. One of my favorite ROH shows ever. $10 at highspots)


----------



## Meteora2004

Welp, looks like I'm buying BOLA if I see a Highspots table at The Arena next weekend.


----------



## KingCrash

Cactus said:


> Can't say I've seen that one. When's the next PWG DVD come out? I don't want to find a release date as I want to go into the show spoiler-free.


The show after BOLA is already out, it's called The Perils of Rock N' Roll Decadence. Steen Wolf should be out sometime near the end of November.


----------



## Fighter Daron

That Hero/Claudio took the life out of me. They started ok, but man, forty fucking minutes?, that's completely unnecesary.



Legend said:


> I don't care what anyone else says because it's just so blatant that people are hating on Eddie because it's the cool thing to do right now. No other reason at all. Saying he's a bad wrestler is just fucking foolish.


Why?


----------



## Legend

Fighter Daron said:


> Why?


Khali is a bad wrestler. The Sandman is a bad wrestler. Eddie Edwards just wrestles a style that some people haven't taken to, and they've been so vocal about their dislike for him that others have thought, "Oh shit, another hate bandwagon. I better hop on." Pretty sad really.


----------



## McQueen

Eddie Edwards isn't interesting to me, wouldn't say I hate the guy but certainly don't cream my pants whenever I hear he has a match with someone I happen to like.


----------



## bme

never liked Edwards
boring, bland, generic.

but i'd love to know how Legend knows that people are jumping on some supposed bandwagon.


----------



## bigbuxxx

bme said:


> but i'd love to know how Legend knows that people are jumping on some supposed bandwagon.


people want to be liked and therefore are naturally followers. one person says something dumb turns into one person repeating it and so on. just like mcqueen and his davey hating . daveytensity or something idk


----------



## bme

bigbuxxx said:


> people want to be liked and therefore are naturally followers. one person says something dumb turns into one person repeating it and so on. just like mcqueen and his davey hating . daveytensity or something idk


daveytensity is pretty funny... and accurate.

I'm not saying people jumping on a bandwagon isn't possible, but so many people claim that when they start to (in their eyes) see to many negative comments about a wrestler with no proof.


----------



## smitlick

The only justified mass hate in this thread should be for Sami Callihan & Greg Excellent... Eddie & Davey are best in the world compared to fuckwits like those 2.


----------



## bme

smitlick said:


> The only justified mass hate in this thread should be for Sami Callihan & Greg Excellent... Eddie & Davey are best in the world compared to fuckwits like those 2.


Don't like the matches i've seen with Callihan and he's so forced in his promos they're comedy to me.
Have only seen clips of Greg and don't care to go beyond that.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Domination*

*1. Bonus Match - FIP - 27/5/06*
Bryan Danielson vs Jay Lethal
***1/4

*2. Bonus Match - 4 Way Fray Top of the Class Trophy Match*
Alex Payne vs Mitch Franklin vs Rhett Titus vs Pelle Primeau
**

3. Hallowicked vs Matt Sydal
***1/4

4. Lacey vs Daizee Haze
**1/2

5. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Steenerico
***1/2

6. Matt Cross vs Davey Richards
**3/4

7. Rocky Romero vs Delirious
***

8. Erick Stevens vs Brent Albright vs BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Rave
**1/4

*9. ROH World Tag Team Title - 2 out of 3 Falls*
The Kings of Wrestling vs The Briscoe Brothers
****

*10. ROH World Title Match*
Takeshi Morishima vs Roderick Strong
***3/4​


----------



## jawbreaker

Legend said:


> Khali is a bad wrestler. The Sandman is a bad wrestler. Eddie Edwards just wrestles a style that some people haven't taken to, and they've been so vocal about their dislike for him that others have thought, "Oh shit, another hate bandwagon. I better hop on." Pretty sad really.


no, Eddie doesn't just work a different style. there are several wrestlers who work very similar styles and are much better at it than Edwards, Roderick Strong and Akira Tozawa, to name two. Edwards has a poor sense of timing and his match structuring makes viewer investment incredibly difficult. His matches are repetitive, which is not necessarily a bad thing, but when coupled with his awful timing and lack of any distinctive or interesting character, means he is by no means a particularly great wrestler.

Now, he's not Greg Excellent bad, obviously, but when you consider to the amount of love he was getting the first few months of this year, a backlash was inevitable once people figured out that he really just isn't that good.


----------



## bme

- Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Steenerico is one of the best indy tag matches i've seen.
- "Two Straight, Two Straight" Ugh, hated that storyline so much, especially when Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero got a fall against them and not Steenerico.

Also i never liked the fact that Steenerico went 0/3 in title loses to the Briscoes.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

That show would be so OOP by now if it included Nigel vs. Danielson.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Legend said:


> Khali is a bad wrestler. The Sandman is a bad wrestler. Eddie Edwards just wrestles a style that some people haven't taken to, and they've been so vocal about their dislike for him that others have thought, "Oh shit, another hate bandwagon. I better hop on." Pretty sad really.


He also suffers from Roderick Strong presence syndrome.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

My dislike of Edwards isn't fueled on joining a bandwagon either, and tbh I think its a BS claim to lump all people who dislike Edwards into a group where the onus is 'they don't like him but don't care to admit why'. I can name you plenty of reasons had Jawbreaker not covered them as well as he did, Edwards suffers from the same mindset of 'go go action go' that takes me out of independent matches: aside from lacking character, established control segments that progress a match rather than kill time the man is a fan of the stale and crap 'strike exchange' battle (seriously watch that bullshit superkick exchange with Steen at BOLA 2011: utter crap) which he very rarely builds to or establishes as a great spot: seriously do people not get why Kobashi vs Sasaki managed to do it so well but these other guys in Japan/US and Europe can't? His matches often have great spots/bursts of athleticism but he lacks the core essentialls of a good worker: he's like the Michael Bay of Wrestling, the visual effects may be impressive to watch but he'll never make you emotionally react to them because he'll attempt an even bigger spot rather than properly sell the last one.

I get a lot of independent workers feel they have to differentiate themselves from how WWE and TNA workers wrestle but these monotonous and lifeless strike exchanges which mean nothing because they're not built to or sold have to go. Why should I feel Davey is beatable and in trouble when he can take a top rope stomp through a table and show no visible signs of weakness immediately after?


----------



## Chismo

Meh, Edwards is pretty watchable once you accept him as the "Average Joe" of Indys. He's just that "Guy next door" type of wrestler. The key is not to expect too much.


----------



## FITZ

Segunda Caida said:


> My dislike of Edwards isn't fueled on joining a bandwagon either, and tbh I think its a BS claim to lump all people who dislike Edwards into a group where the onus is 'they don't like him but don't care to admit why'. I can name you plenty of reasons had Jawbreaker not covered them as well as he did, Edwards suffers from the same mindset of 'go go action go' that takes me out of independent matches: aside from lacking character, established control segments that progress a match rather than kill time the man is a fan of the stale and crap 'strike exchange' battle (seriously watch that bullshit superkick exchange with Steen at BOLA 2011: utter crap) which he very rarely builds to or establishes as a great spot: seriously do people not get why Kobashi vs Sasaki managed to do it so well but these other guys in Japan/US and Europe can't? His matches often have great spots/bursts of athleticism but he lacks the core essentialls of a good worker: he's like the Michael Bay of Wrestling, the visual effects may be impressive to watch but he'll never make you emotionally react to them because he'll attempt an even bigger spot rather than properly sell the last one.
> 
> I get a lot of independent workers feel they have to differentiate themselves from how WWE and TNA workers wrestle but these monotonous and lifeless strike exchanges which mean nothing because they're not built to or sold have to go.* Why should I feel Davey is beatable and in trouble when he can take a top rope stomp through a table and show no visible signs of weakness immediately after?*


You bring up a good point in that so many indy matches have all these crazy spots that too often the finish just seems flat. Why did the 7th Superkick beat him but not the 6th or the 8th? 

I still love Edwards. I thought he had some amazing matches with Daniels and also feel that the match he had with Strong in NYC went against a lot of the main complaints in that the match told a really exciting story where Edwards played an underdog character. Also Edwards winning the title is my one of my biggest mark out moments at an event I've ever had. The biggest if you only look at indies.


----------



## bme

Watched my first shimmer match last week.

They did a "strike exchange" with high roundhouse kicks to the head, then after a female had her opponent kick out of her finisher at 1.

I facepalmed.


----------



## FITZ

bme said:


> Watched my first shimmer match last week.
> 
> They did a "strike exchange" with high roundhouse kicks to the head, then after a female had her opponent kick out of her finisher at 1.
> 
> I facepalmed.


FIGHTING SPIRIT!!!!

Or SHIMMERTENSITY


----------



## SHIRLEY

Wrestler has best year of his career. Gains more widespread popularity. Teenagers seize opportunity to attention whore, by cobbling together a pseudo-intellectual antithesis. The world doesn't listen. 

Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Edwards could become the biggest mainstream star the world has ever seen, at the end of the day whether I enjoy him or not will be based on a subjective view. If he starts wrestling more like CM Punk or Rey Mysterio or hell even Chris Masters I'll sing his praises to high heaven, until then I'll continue to state I don't find his brand of wrestling anything more than a collection of moves/flashy sequences that very rarely get the reaction they deserve because unlike the Indy gods McGuinness, Joe, Punk, Danielson he lacks the wrestling brain to build and structure these spots to garner the 'Holy Shit' reaction he's aiming for.


----------



## Bubz

I like Eddie, but since he won the world title, I have had no interest at all in watching any of his matches except if he is teaming with Davey. He is undoubtedley guilty of the flaws jawbreaker and Segunda point out, so I have come to expect that from his matches, therfore never really care to watch them unless he is facing someone I really like.

His match with Generico at ASW this year was great, and easily his best wrestled match, maybe ever. It actually had a bit of structure and a story.


----------



## Chismo

Just watched Aries/Richards. Very good match, but not "OMG, teh MOTYC good", I've seen some reviews here on WF going ****1/2+ for it. No way! ****3/4* 
Austin's strategies were fucking amazing. Ric Flair 101.


----------



## Bubz

I really liked that match, but I agree it wasn't as great as everyone said it was. Probably ****, maybe ****1/4 highest for me (still great).


----------



## SHIRLEY

lolmasters


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Still knows how to make the most out of his matches and spots though, hence the Masterlock being more over on Superstars than 90% of Edwards's greatest combos and moves. He's a damn amazing seller as well, if I had to liken him to someone I'd say Dustin Rhodes or Barry Windham in how he can make himself look deceptively smaller with how effortlessly he eats a workover to the point that you forget he's actually a really huge dude. If only 2010 plus Masters had debuted in 2005 when the company gave a crap about him we could have had quite the star.


----------



## Chismo

Plus the crowd was dead, even for a heel vs. heel match.


----------



## flag sabbath

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Wrestler has best year of his career. Gains more widespread popularity. Teenagers seize opportunity to attention whore, by cobbling together a pseudo-intellectual antithesis. The world doesn't listen.
> 
> Rinse. Repeat.


Nonsense. Plenty of what's been written on here about Edwards is legitimate & well-argued criticism. His matches often lack drama & clarity and the fans who chant his name & pop for his big moves end up falling silent for long spells.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Fuck charisma.

Fuck logic.

Fuck structure.

Fuck selling.

Fuck storytelling.

Fuck psychology.


----------



## Caponex75

Well this happens to many wrestlers. Briscoes were the MVPs of 2007 by a mile and got shitted on by everyone right after. The same happened with Nigel, Black, and even Richards. Brutal but that is just how it happens. Now it seems Eddie is getting it randomly. I thought his reign was great but all his matches just had shitty finishes. The only real bad match he has had was against Roderick at DBD. Man.....that match was horrible.


----------



## Legend

Yeah, fuck wrestling, man, Eddie Edwards is garbage!


----------



## SHIRLEY

flag sabbath said:


> Nonsense. Plenty of what's been written on here about Edwards is legitimate & well-argued criticism. His matches often lack drama & clarity and the fans who chant his name & pop for his big moves end up falling silent for long spells.


Edwards has been, comfortably, one of the top three most over acts in North American underground wrestling all year - drawing record breaking attendances and iPPV buyrates for ROH. He's had MOTYC candidate matches, in more than one promotion, and has been an important part of, at least, two of the most dramatic wrestling moments of the year. This is all before Final Battle has even come around.

Any talk of Edwards not being able to get the desired reaction, not being able to create drama and not doing his job properly is a waste of everyone's time.

Some people need to learn to aim their criticism at a target that's within their reach.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Again, why can't people accept that the man to many people has flaws. We're not all going to love and adore the same people, some people can think Masters still sucks like its 2005 but so long as they at least try and make a factual claim as to why they've taken that opinion, you won't see me flipping out.

I'm an old school guy, guys like Finlay have a better claim to be current BITW material than Edwards or 99% of workers anywhere in the world because the guy just gets pro wrestling, you put him in any situation to get a young guy over, or to get the young guy heat etc and he'll work a great match with him and make the guy look a star. Eddie Edwards gets asked to make someone look good and he thinks superkick exchanges and multiple impressive moves will do the trick, no-one is calling him the worst worker to grace the earth and truth be told he's annoyed me less than Davey in the past, but he still has problems in my view that make me think him being the best worker in the world or the future of pro wrestling is a laughable/worrying thought.

Rather than try and challenge any of the valid and stated points the three of you have just gone into a shell and thrown out hyperbole and put words into people's mouths, you can think he's a great wrestler all you want if he appeals and entertains you but be prepared to accept liking him is subjective and there's no fact that makes him an elite worker untouchabe of criticism. All the best workers will have their detractors since people like a wide variety of wrestling styles, I myself have changed my opinion 360 degrees on so many workers it isn't even funny as well as developing new styles and tastes that have led me to accessing numerous promotions I'd never heard of 2 years ago.

If Eddie Edwards being accused of a man who very rarely gets the most out of his spots and is over reliant on these impressive spots to pad out his matches to the point where they lose their impact is such a disputed view, then type out a coherent retort instead of acting like we're in the TNA section and its 'cool' to reply in sentence form bashing the other party.

It ain't bloody hard.

EDIT: Crabtree that's laughable, hell Richards/Edwards had a notoriously quiet crowd who peaked volume wise in spurts but never consistently made the atmosphere I was expecting, probably because both men took such extraordinary abuse in tandem with little set up or selling of the afterfects that it was hard to buy into either man being in danger and thus no-one to root for. You've just side stepped any criticism and labelled him 'untouchable', which is BS considering I've seen you tear into a lot of wrestlers who've produced great matches and helped the business, finance wise (Jooooooooooooooooooooooohn Ceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeena rings a bell) and its laughable to see you just crawl into a shell and try to block out any criticisms. Neither of us can be right/wrong since its a subjective opinion which people will naturally support or disagree with, at least me and Jawbreaker and flag sabbath are actually discussing the matter at hand, rather than trying to psycho analyse how 'Die Hard Eddie Edwards' has fallen fowl of the WF Other Wrestling Section.


----------



## Bubz

*starts slow clap*.


----------



## flag sabbath

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Edwards has been, comfortably, one of the top three most over acts in North American underground wrestling all year - drawing record breaking attendances and iPPV buyrates for ROH. He's had MOTYC candidate matches, in more than one promotion, and has been an important part of, at least, two of the most dramatic wrestling moments of the year. This is all before Final Battle has even come around.
> 
> Any talk of Edwards not being able to get the desired reaction, not being able to create drama and not doing his job properly is a waste of everyone's time.
> 
> Some people need to learn to aim their criticism at a target that's within their reach.


I'm not questioning his successes or denying the prevalent opinions on the quality of his matches. I just find it ridiculous when valid gripes & differences of opinion are dismissed as being part of some imagined backlash bandwagon.


----------



## Platt

Highspots Monthly DVD Sampler Pack

Enjoy 10 great wrestling DVD's for the low price of $29.99! And even better, every month you will get 10 new titles to select from!

*Please note that the 10 titles each month have already been selected and no substitutions will be made**

This month you will receive the following titles (click link for more information on each)
1. DGUSA Open the Ultimate Gate
2. Jeff Hardy Shoot Interview
3. FIP - Evening the Odds 2006
4. PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2009 Night 2
5. Where are They Now? - Big Mama
6. CZW Barbed Wire Brawl
7. WSU Army of One
8. Extreme Fan Cam - Scott Hall Debut 11/10/2000
9. XPW Baptized in Blood
10. Revolution Pro - Above and Beyond


----------



## Fighter Daron

Caponex75 said:


> Well this happens to many wrestlers. Briscoes were the MVPs of 2007 by a mile and got shitted on by everyone right after. The same happened with Nigel, Black, and even Richards. Brutal but that is just how it happens. Now it seems Eddie is getting it randomly. I thought his reign was great but all his matches just had shitty finishes. The only real bad match he has had was against Roderick at DBD. Man.....that match was horrible.


How dare you to compare Edwards and Nigel?, how in the blue hell?


----------



## Caponex75

Segunda Caida said:


> Again, why can't people accept that the man to many people has flaws. We're not all going to love and adore the same people, some people can think Masters still sucks like its 2005 but so long as they at least try and make a factual claim as to why they've taken that opinion, you won't see me flipping out.


Masters had made major improvements . Just wanted to say that. However, I'm not denying Edwards has flaws because every wrestler notably does. Eddie Edwards is just being picked out because it is that time of the year. Eddie Edwards biggest problem is that he has no personality. That being said, you don't have to be a great wrestler and have personality. Jack Evans has more personality than 90% of the indy scene yet I eat a needle sandwich before I watch him(Play on words). Eddie has great storytelling mind and is even able to work with guys like Roderick despite that. Is there times that there is that to be desired? Yes. His match with Roderick at DBD was horrible. Should of never happened but when you place a wrestler outside of his element, it isn't going to look great. Daniel Bryan was not that good really at MITB at all but if he and Edwards switched places, they would of been better.





> I'm an old school guy, guys like Finlay have a better claim to be current BITW material than Edwards or 99% of workers anywhere in the world because the guy just gets pro wrestling, you put him in any situation to get a young guy over, or to get the young guy heat etc and he'll work a great match with him and make the guy look a star. Eddie Edwards gets asked to make someone look good and he thinks superkick exchanges and multiple impressive moves will do the trick, no-one is calling him the worst worker to grace the earth and truth be told he's annoyed me less than Davey in the past, but he still has problems in my view that make me think him being the best worker in the world or the future of pro wrestling is a laughable/worrying thought.



Get over yourself. Eddie has had the best match with Elgin thus far and O'Reily getting murdered by Eddie was hell of fun. He also went out of his way to make Hero look amazing in their title match in what is Hero's best match by a mile.



> Rather than try and challenge any of the valid and stated points the three of you have just gone into a shell and thrown out hyperbole and put words into people's mouths, you can think he's a great wrestler all you want if he appeals and entertains you but be prepared to accept liking him is subjective and there's no fact that makes him an elite worker untouchabe of criticism. All the best workers will have their detractors since people like a wide variety of wrestling styles, I myself have changed my opinion 360 degrees on so many workers it isn't even funny as well as developing new styles and tastes that have led me to accessing numerous promotions I'd never heard of 2 years ago.


Eddie is a flawed wrestler but every other wrestler out there is as well. My current wrestler of the year(RKO) isn't even flawless but doesn't mean he is bad. The IWC's baby boy Daniel Bryan has his fair share of flaws to but that doesn't mean he isn't one of the best.




> If Eddie Edwards being accused of a man who very rarely gets the most out of his spots and is over reliant on these impressive spots to pad out his matches to the point where they lose their impact is such a disputed view, then type out a coherent retort instead of acting like we're in the TNA section and its 'cool' to reply in sentence form bashing the other party.
> 
> It ain't bloody hard.


Shake head.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Fighter Daron said:


> How dare you to compare Edwards and Nigel?, how in the blue hell?


----------



## SHIRLEY

I think I've made it clear how ridiculous the "no drama", "no reaction", "no viewer investment" criticisms are. All complete fallacies.

I don't really want to waste OW space discussing people that have failed to deliver, in the WWE, but if you must...

John Cena is largely responsible for the deceleration of the growth of the post-Lesnar WWE. He stands as the only Superman-pushed star in living WWE memory not to instigate a wrestling boom. It's now a decade since wrestling was last socially relevant. Not good.

If you think that Chris Masters' was "over" on a C-Show with canned audio, then there's very little that I can add. I don't know where the evidence of his body of amazing, dramatic, deep and meaningful work is. All I've seen are 5mins, inconsequential, ultra-choreographed, filler matches. As a disposable WWE extra, if he ever had any talent, he never had the opportunity to show it. He's certainly never had a Windham-esque broadway. Any claim that Masters did have talent would have to be based entirely on guesswork.


----------



## Caponex75

And I meant Hero's best match this year btw. Way better than his matches with Claudio.


----------



## Corey

Just out of curiosity Shirley, have you seen any of Masters work on Superstars? Or should I say have you given any of it a chance?


----------



## Bubz

I don't see how Eddie made Hero look good in that match, Hero was clearly the one carrying that match. That match also isn't as good as Hero/Claudio from Eight, Hero/KENTA, Hero/Sabre Jr, Hero/Mack and Hero/Tozawa are all either just as good or better than that match aswell. Just sayin'.


----------



## F5uits

bme said:


> - Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Steenerico is one of the best indy tag matches i've seen.
> .


Know I'm a little late in responding, but I've been thinking the same thing for years. Criminally underrated/overlooked, never mentioned with best ROH tag matches or Steenerico matches for that matter, and never understood why. Everything has a purpose, there's no wasted motion, the characters are great, it builds well, the crowd gets invested, and there's no overkill. One of the most perfect matches within its given time that I've seen. Not big on star ratings but at the very, very least I would go ****1/4 only because of the length, but it's a hell of a good time. One of my favorite matches.


----------



## Rickey

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Just out of curiosity Shirley, have you seen any of Masters work on Superstars? Or should I say have you given any of it a chance?


Just watched that.

Great selling by Masters in that match, should have at least gave him a IC or US title run. Master could have worked as one of their main event faces too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Caponex75 said:


> Eddie Edwards is just being picked out because it is that time of the year.


Picking this out because the rest of your point was well argued and thus isn't needed to be discussed. The above is though, that's a complete naiive statement to make since you cannot in anyway prove it. Most of the people I've ever seen criticise Edwards have done so in a proper manner with valid points in concise fashion, to dismiss their arguments as simply 'that time of the month' is frankly embarassing. I haven't ever liked Edwards, because I started watching him at a time when his style much like Kurt Angle's and Marafuji's style is something I no longer prefer in matches, younger 2004 me could have adored Edwards but present Caida is a much different fan of workers and Edwards is someone I can't ever see myself liking unless he does a major 360 asap and starts watching the greats at eating a control segment and working on how to spread out and protect his impressive moves so he can control a crowd and not lose them when he's not pulling contrived sequences out of his arse.




Caponex75 said:


> Get over yourself. Eddie has had the best match with Elgin thus far and O'Reily getting murdered by Eddie was hell of fun. He also went out of his way to make Hero look amazing in their title match in what is Hero's best match by a mile.


Not seen the Elgin match and have little desire to, but the Hero match is something I do plan to watch and I'll be shocked if I come out of it thinking Hero isn't the one making the match as great as it is, most of the reviews I've seen of the match praised characteristics/areas that Hero shines in and where Edwards usually falters/can be found wanting. Jawbreaker did give me hope however that Eddie may put in a very good selling effort of the worked over limb.



Caponex75 said:


> Shake head.


Not a clue what that is supposed to mean, Legend and Crabtree both dodged the main argument and responded with quick 'no u' esque responses that did more to try and mock me then defend/support their point of view



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I think I've made it clear how ridiculous the "no drama", "no reaction", "no viewer investment" criticisms are. All complete fallacies.


I'll think you find you did nothing of the sort, you just said it wasn't worth your time arguing the point as you didn't believe it and tried to move on. You didn't demonstrate nor provide matches where Eddie controlled a crowd marvellously or even touched upon why my argument doesn't stand up. You just did your best to destroy my point without even breaking a sweat in typing a response. Congrats, your years of annoying the TNA A-Listers has made you resort to their level in dodging a valid point.




Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I don't really want to waste OW space discussing people that have failed to deliver, in the WWE, but if you must...


'Failed to deliver' is such a BS claim, he didn't have a bad match when he shined in early 2010 until his release and worked as well as he could in limited time on Superstars, often having matches that were great TV matches with good selling, workover and good build to the finish. The Ziggler match in particular was such a throwback to the 80s with a sleeper hold and the masterlock being hyped up huge throughout the match and presented as a match winner for whoever locked their submission on first, thus making the struggles for control and counter sequences mean something as you bought both men's finishers as match enders.




Shirley Crabtree III said:


> John Cena is largely responsible for the deceleration of the growth of the post-Lesnar WWE. He stands as the only Superman-pushed star in living WWE memory not to instigate a wrestling boom. It's now a decade since wrestling was last socially relevant. Not good.


You missed my point on the Cena comparison, you're point about Edwards having a great year only to still have critics sounded like you were arguing in your opinion he'd earned to not have any detractors. My Cena point was that the man has put on an abundance of quality matches in his WWE career as well as helping financially especially in 2007 and 2008 yet he was still perfectly capable and worthy of attracting criticism since whilst he still possesses his ring quality he is no longer as consistently great as he was 3 years ago. Edwards could put on 50 ****+ matches next year in your eyes, but since you're opinion isn't objective fact he'd still be deserving of criticism if those matches were horrible in the opinion of another poster.





Shirley Crabtree III said:


> If you think that Chris Masters' was "over" on a C-Show with canned audio, then there's very little that I can add. I don't know where the evidence of his body of amazing, dramatic, deep and meaningful work is. All I've seen are 5mins, inconsequential, ultra-choreographed, filler matches. As a disposable WWE extra, if he ever had any talent, he never had the opportunity to show it. He's certainly never had a Windham-esque broadway. Any claim that Masters did have talent would have to be based entirely on guesswork.


Actually the live reports and comments from the likes of DVDVR guys advocating how well Masters was over considering his opponent and lack of regular air time would suggest the man was entertaining the crowds on a regular basis, I can also think of numerous matches in his Superstars time where you could clearly see and here audience participation through clapping or chanting in favour of Masters. His 'body of work' is that throughout 2010 and early 2011 he didn't disappoint in any match and had good-great matches regularly with the likes of Primo, Chavo, Ziggler, Mcintyre and co. His matches at the minimum always featured a great workover and selljob and were paced nicely, he was never going to have ****1/2 matches every week in 7-11 minutes but since when has endless awesome matches been the sign of a great worker? Regal and Finlay may have 15 'awesome awesome' matches between them especially with how little of Finlay exists from Europe and how underutilised Regal has been his entire career, yet I can't imagine you calling them bad workers. 

Masters made the most of every opportunity he got and the fact he was being praised by notoriously 'picky' fans from DVDVR, WKO, PWO, Cal's site etc showed his hard work had paid off. Not a clue where you're getting 'choreographical' from, Masters matches never looked contrived or hokey or hard to buy into, they could have been taped in the 70s and 80s and you'd never have spotted the difference with how simple and basic the matches were worked.

Nice to see you again deliberately took my comparison to Windham and turned it into a case of Masters not having competed in world class broadways. The point which was well explained is that like Barry, Masters for a big guy seemed such an easy FIP worker you'd have thought he was Mysterio or Ricky Morton. Seeing the likes of Chavo and Ziggler who were noticeably smaller than Masters control large portions of the matches and never seeming out of place or something you couldn't buy was a testament to how good Masters bumped and sold so that it seemed natural and was easy to sit through.


----------



## Legend

I really don't see the point in getting into a long-winded, pointless debate about such a subjective, uh, subject. That's why I didn't respond with a series of 'epic' fucking paragraphs. What do I think I'm going to achieve, brainwash you all or something? Please. I simply raised the topic because I was becoming annoyed that the WF's legion of Eddie haters were getting in their array of ceaseless snide digs over and over and over and over and... well, it was getting really fucking boring. You don't like Eddie Edwards. Good for you. Now please stop trying to convince those of us who don't think he's Satan in spandex that he's a worse in-ring performer than Kevin Nash. Give it a rest.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Never said Nash was better than him.

Never said you had to hate him, merely defended my reasoning as to why I wasn't hating on him because my bi monthly 'Edwards dig' radar was sounding.

At the end of the day, I said I didn't care for him and you bitched about how I was some wannabee bandwagonner because you didn't like what you heard, I merely said if you were going to be so annoyed with my opinion you may as well argue it better than sarcastic wit designed to make my point look weak.

You've put words in my mouth continually throughout and have acted like I'm calling Edwards the worst thing to hit the world since Marafuji heard matches can go 30 minutes.


----------



## jawbreaker

Caponex75 said:


> Well this happens to many wrestlers. Briscoes were the MVPs of 2007 by a mile and got shitted on by everyone right after. The same happened with Nigel, Black, and even Richards. Brutal but that is just how it happens. Now it seems Eddie is getting it randomly. I thought his reign was great but all his matches just had shitty finishes. The only real bad match he has had was against Roderick at DBD. Man.....that match was horrible.


The DBD match was actually excellent. Granted, that was pretty much entirely due to Roddy turning in a world-beating performance despite Eddie being seemingly determined to prove anyone who says anything bad about him right and the match being an overbooked mess.

Black had a lot of the same flaws as Eddie, as does Richards. Nigel got turned on by an entirely different audience, the one that thinks Edwards is good.



Caponex75 said:


> Get over yourself. Eddie has had the best match with Elgin thus far and O'Reily getting murdered by Eddie was hell of fun. He also went out of his way to make Hero look amazing in their title match in what is Hero's best match by a mile.


The Hero defense was probably Eddie's best singles match ever, and while it wasn't entirely Hero, Eddie by no means carried him. He didn't detract from the match is I guess the best way to put it.

The Elgin match, on the other hand, was a piece of shit and it was entirely Eddie's fault.



Caponex75 said:


> Eddie is a flawed wrestler but every other wrestler out there is as well. My current wrestler of the year(RKO) isn't even flawless but doesn't mean he is bad. The IWC's baby boy Daniel Bryan has his fair share of flaws to but that doesn't mean he isn't one of the best.


Every wrestler has flaws, but Eddie's detract from the quality of his matches more than others. I don't get why this is so hard to understand. Like, I pimp Adam Cole and Johnny Goodtime and Tommaso Ciampa all over the place, and they're all sloppy as shit from time to time. That doesn't bother me, obviously, because I care a lot more about story than execution. Edwards is an excellent executor, but I've already explained why I think he's an awful storyteller, and that to me is why he's not a good wrestler.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Edwards has been, comfortably, one of the top three most over acts in North American underground wrestling all year - drawing record breaking attendances and iPPV buyrates for ROH. He's had MOTYC candidate matches, in more than one promotion, and has been an important part of, at least, two of the most dramatic wrestling moments of the year. This is all before Final Battle has even come around.
> 
> Any talk of Edwards not being able to get the desired reaction, not being able to create drama and not doing his job properly is a waste of everyone's time.
> 
> Some people need to learn to aim their criticism at a target that's within their reach.


this argument again? they draw, therefore they're above critique?

I'm rewatching Richards/Edwards from BITW right now. There's a bit about half an hour in where Edwards applies the Achilles Lock in the center of the ring to absolutely no reaction. Seriously. Everyone in the Hammerstein is silent. About a minute later there's a rollup, with again, absolutely no reaction. This is the way Edwards won the title and nobody buys it.

Then they do a strike exchange that feels forced and devoid of character, Edwards kicks out of a whole bunch of shit and there's maybe four people across from the hard cam who react, and they do so halfheartedly at best. And then there's the finish, and the reaction is one of "oh wow he kicked him really hard" not "oh wow the match is about to be over".

Seriously, if you think there was any drama created in that match, look at the crowd and think again. Everyone is practically sitting on their hands in the first few rows. It was absolutely amazing in a kind of pathetic way.


----------



## JD13

Anybody know who/where i can get dvd copies of old 80s territory supercards/ppvs from ? NWA, AWA, WCCW, Mid South, Memphis etc ? Thanks.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

KingCal and Seabs have the Memphis and Mid South sets, and sell them far cheaper than the man who originally made them. Think they both have some WCCW but can't say for certain, and I've seen them have individual sets of wrestlers from the NWA as well.

Best to shoot both a PM.


----------



## JD13

Cheers 

Sure i remember someone on here having a full run of NWA/WCW ppvs.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Sorry Segunda but you're just not reading other people's posts. No matter how succinct they are.

I think you might also need to come to terms with the idea of Masters being shitcanned twice, by the only company that promotes these lactic-acid-filled bodybuilder types. I'd be stunned if he's still in the wrestling industry, this time next year. Sucks for his fans, I guess, but he's just not a good horse to be backing.



jawbreaker said:


> this argument again? they draw, therefore they're above critique?


No. They draw. Therefore they're above the "I'm going to claim that the most popular wrestlers don't get a crowd response, because I'm in that adolescent phase where I want to stand out by being Mr. Opposite" critique.

When you've identified an actual fault with Eddie Edwards, of which there are a few, please feel free to discuss it. FYI someone who climbs a ladder, with a legit broken arm, knows how to create drama. Neither drama, nor crowd response, are things that are lacking, when it comes to Eddie Edwards.

This really is simple stuff. Like, Danielson does flips level basic.


----------



## Concrete

I like Eddie Edwards a lot but for a different reason all together. Eddie is a 2CW guy and that is my local promotion and I enjoy it a bunch. It isn't the greatest stuff in the world by any means but after seeing King of Trios this year I can say 2CW is pretty darn good for a local independent. Eddie Edwards is a big part why I enjoy the promotion. He always was putting on the best matches on the card and getting everyone on their feet. While that doesn't mean his matches are the greatest but for a company like 2CW that isn't the point. It is about getting a reaction from the crowd and Eddie Edwards does that better than anyone. He always gets quite a reaction when he steps in the ring for 2CW and for good reason. To the 2CW faithful, Eddie Edwards is sort of a hero based on his success in ROH. Now I'm not saying you have to enjoy his style.


----------



## Bubz

IMO Eddie is fantastic at doing moves, but not much else. His matches hardly ever have a workover/comeback structure because Eddie makes a comeback every 2 minutes and hits a shit ton of signaturte moves. I liked the Hero match because Hero got a good workover on Eddie's arm and he sold it well, but there was still a section of the match where he just started hitting signatures for no reason, then back to strike exchanges for a while which could have been cut out and the match would have been better for it. How is Eddie supposed to garner support as the 'underdog' when he never really plays a face in peril at all, instead he just always comes off as the equal to whoever he is facing because he's hitting moves every 2 minutes instead of just playing the FIP like a good babyface should. An example is the recent DBD match against Strong. Strong does a great job working over Eddie's back for a while, but Eddie never sells it past the moment he gets some kind of comeback, and then he wins the fall with his single leg crab, it didn't make any sense. He never works over the leg (apart from the PWG match against Generico), yet his finishing move is a leg submission, that's just wrestling logic 101. 

I used to be on the side defending Eddie against complaints like that, but since the Hero match I started noticing these things more and more, and it's just gotten worse. I still like him, but his flaws are really quite detracting. It's gotten to the point where I no longer look forward to his matches anymore if I'm being honest.

Back to the Generico/Eddie match, I swear Generico just knows psychology and how to add story and character to a match, what I'm saying is if you put Eddie in a match with someone who knows how to do these things, he can be great and can produce excellent stuff.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Michael Bay makes people believe he makes quality films, that leads to him making lots of profit. So don't criticize him, ladies.


----------



## Cactus

I initially rubbed off this Edwards hate as just the IWC bitching about every little thing, but after watching BOLA, all his flaws are so much more obvious now. Before his match with Strong, I saw 3 great matches with a story to them. When I watched his match, I saw no story and no build-up and it stuck out like a sore thumb. Dammit guys, I can no longer enjoy an Edwards much much like you did to me with the Kurt Angle criticism. Grr.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Legend said:


> I really don't see the point in getting into a long-winded, pointless debate about such a subjective, uh, subject. That's why I didn't respond with a series of 'epic' fucking paragraphs. What do I think I'm going to achieve, brainwash you all or something? Please. I simply raised the topic because I was becoming annoyed that the WF's legion of Eddie haters were getting in their array of ceaseless snide digs over and over and over and over and... well, it was getting really fucking boring. You don't like Eddie Edwards. Good for you. Now please stop trying to convince those of us who don't think he's Satan in spandex that he's a worse in-ring performer than Kevin Nash. Give it a rest.


Perfect example, and when I say perfect, I mean PERFECT, of how throwing a stone and look to another side.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I always figured the point of a discussion forum is to have a discussion, not "okay, I don't like this topic anymore, stop discussing it."

I have the right to analyze and get as much in-depth as I'd like to. Just like you have the right to check yourself out of the discussion and go toss some salad with your uber-charismatic idol Eddie Edwards.


----------



## bme

SuperDuperSonic said:


> *I always figured the point of a discussion forum is to have a discussion, not "okay, I don't like this topic anymore, stop discussing it."*
> 
> I have the right to analyze and get as much in-depth as I'd like to. Just like you have the right to check yourself out of the discussion and go toss some salad with your uber-charismatic idol Eddie Edwards.


You'd think that initially but you'd then be proven wrong


----------



## jawbreaker

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> No. They draw. Therefore they're above the "I'm going to claim that the most popular wrestlers don't get a crowd response, because I'm in that adolescent phase where I want to stand out by being Mr. Opposite" critique.
> 
> When you've identified an actual fault with Eddie Edwards, of which there are a few, please feel free to discuss it. FYI someone who climbs a ladder, with a legit broken arm, knows how to create drama. Neither drama, nor crowd response, are things that are lacking, when it comes to Eddie Edwards.
> 
> This really is simple stuff. Like, Danielson does flips level basic.


for the love of god, look at yourself. you're the one who's being "Mr. Opposite" here. I've never thought Edwards was particularly good, but apparently I should have changed my mind once other people started to like him? in what fucking universe does that make sense? it's not about going against what other people think, it's about staying true to my opinions. if I see a good Edwards match (I've seen two, maybe three this year) I will point it out. I pointed it out when I saw a good WGTT match. I don't care about attention enough to pretend I believe something I don't. if people are going to pay attention to what I have to say, it had better be something I actually believe. something like "Eddie Edwards is not very good," for instance.

and as for being "Mr. Opposite", you're the one who claims that the Young Bucks aren't good heels, even though they actually get crowd heat and just about everyone on this board (myself included) thinks they're absolutely fantastic comedy heels.

and congratulations on ignoring the specific examples I provided of Edwards failing to get a crowd reaction. here they are again, for your benefit.

"I'm rewatching Richards/Edwards from BITW right now. There's a bit about half an hour in where Edwards applies the Achilles Lock in the center of the ring to absolutely no reaction. Seriously. Everyone in the Hammerstein is silent. About a minute later there's a rollup, with again, absolutely no reaction. This is the way Edwards won the title and nobody buys it.

Then they do a strike exchange that feels forced and devoid of character, Edwards kicks out of a whole bunch of shit and there's maybe four people across from the hard cam who react, and they do so halfheartedly at best. And then there's the finish, and the reaction is one of "oh wow he kicked him really hard" not "oh wow the match is about to be over".

Seriously, if you think there was any drama created in that match, look at the crowd and think again. Everyone is practically sitting on their hands in the first few rows. It was absolutely amazing in a kind of pathetic way."

When the entire crowd at a big huge show does not react to your finisher 30 minutes into a world title match, you are doing something wrong. Period.


----------



## Corey

JD13 said:


> Anybody know who/where i can get dvd copies of old 80s territory supercards/ppvs from ? NWA, AWA, WCCW, Mid South, Memphis etc ? Thanks.


www.tabe.nu


----------



## crooked_reflection

Was browsing youtube and came across this promo. I thought it was really well done. The story leading up to the match is compelling and Gargano's delivery was very convincing.


----------



## Legend

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I always figured the point of a discussion forum is to have a discussion, not "okay, I don't like this topic anymore, stop discussing it."
> 
> I have the right to analyze and get as much in-depth as I'd like to. Just like you have the right to check yourself out of the discussion and go toss some salad with your uber-charismatic idol Eddie Edwards.


When an actual discussion begins, let me know. 

This _is_ a discussion forum, but recently it's just become the place to post random digs at both Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards. It doesn't even matter if I particularly care for either wrestler; I just think a balanced view should be presented instead of the polemic, immature diatribe that is being spewed forward by those of you happily riding along on the bandwagon of hate, sun in yours eyes, fanning yourself with the cheap chuckles of those around you.


----------



## McQueen

Oh man. Awesome stuff.



bigbuxxx said:


> people want to be liked and therefore are naturally followers. one person says something dumb turns into one person repeating it and so on. just like mcqueen and his davey hating . daveytensity or something idk


Got a problem with that? I don't like the bullshit that goes along with watching Davey Richards. He gives me headaches.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Legend said:


> When an actual discussion begins, let me know.
> 
> This _is_ a discussion forum, but recently it's just become the place to post random digs at both Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards. It doesn't even matter if I particularly care for either wrestler; I just think a balanced view should be presented instead of the polemic, immature diatribe that is being spewed forward by those of you happily riding along on the bandwagon of hate, sun in yours eyes, fanning yourself with the cheap chuckles of those around you.


In what universe did myself or Jawbreaker not make a rational argument pointing out what specifically Edwards does that doesnt' really make him a great wrestler in our eyes? Dodgy commitment to long term selling, a lack of structure which often means a lot of his incredible moves get little reaction compared to say a punch from Hulk Hogan. I can see why you might see SuperDuperSonic as stirring the pot with the continuous calling out of his charisma....but even then the only people that have been childish have been yourself incinuating that I consider Eddie 'Satan in spandex' or that 'Kevin Nash is a better worker than him'...neither of which I posted in any of my arguments. Crabtree himself no matter how much he tries to deny it still hasn't answered my point, he's just dismissed it as a waste of time and suggested its laughable, the only person to his credit who's actually attempted to offer his own view on my argument has been Capone who largely made a good discussion, even if I didn't agree with all of it.

Seriously you and others brought about the discussion by dismissing Edwards criticism as having no validity or basis, and at least 4 four people have now provided their own view on what specifically they don't like about him, and have proven their reasoning goes beyond 'well we've run out of people to hate on'. You made the claim you couldn't back up, got called out on it and then ran away from the discussion by saying it wasn't worth your time and dismissed any opposing point of view as a 'non discussion'.

Take a step back and think who's been immature and dismissive, because it sure as hell hasn't been myself, Jawbreaker, Cactus or Bubz: we've all given a good reason as to why wrestlers like Eddie Edwards, Kurt Angle, Naomichi Marafuji or even Davey Richards himself aren't our favourite wrestlers, none of us are right or wrong but we certainly have more credibility at this point since we've brought up specific areas of criticism that Edwards can be brought up on, and haven't resorted to 'well he's drawn well so STFU'.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> for the love of god, look at yourself. you're the one who's being "Mr. Opposite" here. I've never thought Edwards was particularly good, but apparently I should have changed my mind once other people started to like him?


I stopped reading here. You still refuse to take in the point that claiming that the most popular wrestlers with the ROH crowd (Richards, Edwards, WGTT...) don't know how to get a response from the ROH crowd, is a mindnumbingly stupid thing to do. 

Pick your battles more carefully.


----------



## Corey

A rather pointless video wire...


----------



## Bubz

My god, I want a beard like Griz's 8*D


----------



## peachchaos

my $0.02:

As a huge American Wolves fan who owns the t-shirts and everything, I have to admit that the detractors in this thread bring up very realistic complaints about their work and always engage in compelling discussion and conversation. They never make it a one sided argument, its just that their points are valid enough to not warrant a response. In fact I completely agree with all of their complaints. Why is it so hard to say, "okay, ya'll have a great point but I still enjoy their work" if you don't have a counter-point? I mean, disagree by all means if you really have something to bring to the table, but if not let's just acknowledge there's some good criticism here and continue enjoying what we enjoy.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I stopped reading here. You still refuse to take in the point that claiming that the most popular wrestlers with the ROH crowd (Richards, Edwards, WGTT...) don't know how to get a response from the ROH crowd, is a mindnumbingly stupid thing to do.
> 
> Pick your battles more carefully.


Really? WGTT got bigger reactions than Briscoes, ANX, Wolves or the Kings?, really?

And well, Richards and Edwards, his BITW match, though good, counted with a sleeped crowd. 

And they're not by far the most popular. Where are Generico and Steen?, or even Lethal or the Briscoes?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

peachchaos said:


> my $0.02:
> 
> As a huge American Wolves fan who owns the t-shirts and everything, I have to admit that the detractors in this thread bring up very realistic complaints about their work and always engage in compelling discussion and conversation. They never make it a one sided argument, its just that their points are valid enough to not warrant a response. In fact I completely agree with all of their complaints. Why is it so hard to say, "okay, ya'll have a great point but I still enjoy their work" if you don't have a counter-point? I mean, disagree by all means if you really have something to bring to the table, but if not let's just acknowledge there's some good criticism here and continue enjoying what we enjoy.


THANK YOU. That was all anyone needed to do, none of us are right or wrong in what we say, it would just be better in future for people who make the claims to back their opinion in future like the OW section is renowned for and not resort to TNA section level attempts at dodging a discussion.


Also off topic, Jawbreaker did you ever get around to watching some Lawler stuff? I pray for someone on here to love Lawler as much as I do and we can engage in Chris and Carl esque discussions from Family Guy about how epic Lawler and Memphis were in their days. This also applies to -Mystery- whenever he comes back in this section, post more ya bastard


----------



## EffectRaven

I've been avoiding the whole Wolves discussion but I'd just like to say that I understand why some people don't enjoy their work. But honestly I don't care and I don't see why their opinions should bother some people so much. I like watching their matches and so do many other ROH fans and that is all that matters in my opinion. So what-eves.


----------



## jawbreaker

Crabtree, it's absolutely pathetic what you've become. You're like CM Skittle with your avoidance of any points you disagree with. At this point I'm pretty much convinced either you're trolling or you don't actually watch wrestling.

Legend, you're the only one being childish here. Well Crabtree too, but that doesn't exactly make you more right.

peachchaos, thanks for being reasonable. I'd be interested to hear why it is you like Edwards, btw.

Segunda, I watched the Austin Idol cage match. Loved the crowd reaction, but I think it's going to take me a while to get used to a match consisting of punches and piledrivers considering it's the 21st century American indy style that really got me into wrestling. Watching some of the Dundee stuff right now and loving it though.


----------



## Platt

Highspots November 2011 BOGO Sale!



> Buy 1 DVD for $14.99 and get one of equal value for FREE!
> 
> Pick and choose from WWE, TNA, ROH, PWG, CZW, shoot interviews and more! Just select which two DVDs you want from the dropdown list above!
> 
> The titles listed below are the ONLY titles that are available for this special, we can not make any substitutions.
> 
> If you would like to place more than 1 order please add the first 2 selections to your cart and then go back and add the next 2 selections to your cart.
> 
> Included on this sale (click link for more information)
> 
> PWG- ASW 6 Night 2
> PWG- DDT 2010
> PWG Life During Wartime
> PWG Cyanide
> PWG Pearl Habra
> ECW- Big Apple Blizzard
> ECW- When worlds collide
> ECW- Gangstas Paradise
> ECW- Fancam 4/27/1996
> ECW- Fancam 8-26-1999
> ECW- TV 152-155
> ECW- TV 272-275
> WWE Judgement Day 2007
> WWE One Night Stand 2007
> Traci Brooks Dangerous Divas
> WSU: Smokestack Lightning
> WSU Alicia vs. Havok 3
> Sheepherders Shoot Interview
> Road Dogg Shoot Interview
> Maria Divas Diaries
> Wrestlings Greatest Matches 1995
> NEW Autumn Ambush 2010
> Pegasus Kid in Japan
> CZW: Enough is Enough
> NWA Force 1- The Relaunch





> Buy 1 DVD for $19.99 and get one of equal value for FREE!
> 
> Pick and choose from WWE, ECW, PWG, CZW, shoot interviews and more! Just select which two DVDs you want from the dropdown menu above!
> 
> The titles listed below are the ONLY titles that are available for this special, we can not make any substitutions.
> 
> If you would like to place more than 1 order please add the first 2 selections to your cart and then go back and add the next 2 selections to your cart.
> 
> Included on this sale (click link for more information)
> 
> Vader in Japan
> RVD in Japan
> Hair vs. Hair
> WWE WrestleMania 22
> WWE Greatest Stars of 1980s
> Nick Bockwinkle RF shoot
> Crime Time Shoot
> Gary Hart Shoot
> Powers of Pain Shoot
> The Outlaws Shoot
> Buddy Rose Shoot
> Ivory Shoot
> In The Ring w/ Al Snow
> JCW The Gathering 2010
> IWA Ted Petty 2003 set
> Ring of Glory
> Legends of the Arena
> OMEGA
> 25 years after Starcade w/ Flair & Race
> DGUSA Way of the Ronin
> William Regal Early Years
> DGUSA: Untouchable 2010
> DGUSA: United Philly
> DGUSA: Open Southern Gate





> Buy 1 DVD for $19.99 and get one of equal value for FREE!
> 
> Pick and choose from WWE, ECW, PWG, CZW, shoot interviews and more! Just select which two DVDs you want from the dropdown menu above!
> 
> The titles listed below are the ONLY titles that are available for this special, we can not make any substitutions.
> 
> If you would like to place more than 1 order please add the first 2 selections to your cart and then go back and add the next 2 selections to your cart.
> 
> Included on this sale (click link for more information)
> 
> NWA World Title in Japan
> Around The Globe w/ Sabu
> Classic Japanese Wrestling Vol. 1
> Top 20 Japanese Matches of 1990s
> Best of Mistico
> CZW Cage of Death Anthology Volume 1
> IWA Best of 2005 Volume 7
> NWA Fanfest 2010 Event set
> IWA King of Death Match 2007
> Arsion Anthology Volume 2
> Puroresu 101 Volume 2
> IWA Best of 2004 Volume 4
> A-Z Fighting Girls
> Misawa 5 Disc
> Inoki 5 Disc
> Best of Rey vs. Juvi
> Ultimate Necro Butcher
> New Japan Classics Vol. 3


----------



## WOOLCOCK

jawbreaker said:


> Segunda, I watched the Austin Idol cage match. Loved the crowd reaction, but I think it's going to take me a while to get used to a match consisting of punches and piledrivers considering it's the 21st century American indy style that really got me into wrestling. Watching some of the Dundee stuff right now and loving it though.


Awesome, I won't deny the execution can be off/awkward at times but in general Lawler's selling, bumping and punches are so good I feel I'd be disappointed if he had more 'traditional' moves in his arsenal, it also works when he does bust out some new stuff, particularly in title matches during the ever present 'can Lawler win the world title' story that dominated most of his prime.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

That highspots sale sounds kinda intriguing.


----------



## Chismo

So, because some guys in ROH crowds cheer for WGTT, they're great wrestlers and above critics because of it?:lmao


----------



## Caponex75

Segunda Caida said:


> Picking this out because the rest of your point was well argued and thus isn't needed to be discussed. The above is though, that's a complete naiive statement to make since you cannot in anyway prove it. Most of the people I've ever seen criticise Edwards have done so in a proper manner with valid points in concise fashion, to dismiss their arguments as simply 'that time of the month' is frankly embarassing. I haven't ever liked Edwards, because I started watching him at a time when his style much like Kurt Angle's and Marafuji's style is something I no longer prefer in matches, younger 2004 me could have adored Edwards but present Caida is a much different fan of workers and Edwards is someone I can't ever see myself liking unless he does a major 360 asap and starts watching the greats at eating a control segment and working on how to spread out and protect his impressive moves so he can control a crowd and not lose them when he's not pulling contrived sequences out of his arse.


I'm not saying people don't have the right to criticize Edwards but it is just that every year something like this happens. Davey got picked the year before, Black got picked the year before that, and Nigel got picked the year before that. It's almost like the seasons.....is hell of easy to predict.




> Not seen the Elgin match and have little desire to, but the Hero match is something I do plan to watch and I'll be shocked if I come out of it thinking Hero isn't the one making the match as great as it is, most of the reviews I've seen of the match praised characteristics/areas that Hero shines in and where Edwards usually falters/can be found wanting. Jawbreaker did give me hope however that Eddie may put in a very good selling effort of the worked over limb.



Hero did great in the match but Edwards did better. Edwards was a better seller and storyteller while Hero had the overall charisma to breathe life in a long match. The thing I absolutely despise about Hero is how he likes to work long matches and those long matches he likes to work are dreadful. Like he will extend his mat work to the point I just don't care anymore. That was the main reason both his matches with Claudio went overboard and get boring despite having great ideas(Although that match had some really dumb ideas). Edwards is the kinda guy that is better for structuring. Doesn't extend anything to far but can have a lengthy match that won't feel like I'm watching a comedian bust for 3 hours. The thing is, he doesn't have the charisma Hero has to keep the crowd interested in the parts they will be 50/50 on. When you mix both, you get a great match. Edwards was the guy that was bumping and selling his ass off like a freaking fool while Hero was the guy doing his part in not being a bland machine and bringing overall character in the match. I guarantee you were it Edwards and Hero at DBD, it would of been a better match.


His match with Elgin is just awesome.




> Not a clue what that is supposed to mean, Legend and Crabtree both dodged the main argument and responded with quick 'no u' esque responses that did more to try and mock me then defend/support their point of view


*Shake my head* 


While Edwards does have big spots in his match up, you have to be grasping for straws to make it seem like he is a spot monkey. His match with Roderick the first two times for the ROH Championship was great as it was storytelling of Roderick not taking him seriously and then going crazy against him at Supercard. Now while that wasn't my main counter, my main counter was this: Edwards took a spot from that match and turned it into PSYCHOLOGY in his match against Richards. Edwards did his moonsault thing against Strong in that match and he actually hurt himself. Fantastic thing is that he did that same thing against Richards but this time, he actually incorporated it into the match and thus making Richards leg work even more thrilling. That's a wrestling mind making great wrestling babies. 


And Bubz, no way in blue thunderdome hell was Hero/Claudio better than Edwards/Hero. I'd rather get my leg chopped off and get a sword stuck into it as a replacement(With the sword end sticking into my flesh) than sit through 50 minutes of that. Crowd was so fucking bored during that match it was unbelievable.Hero/KENTA wasn't close imo and I haven't seen Hero/Sabre. 


Jawbreaker, I thought the DBD match was dreadful. I'm curious as to what was so bad about the Elgin/Edwards match.


----------



## Legend

Segunda Caida said:


> THANK YOU. That was all anyone needed to do, none of us are right or wrong in what we say, it would just be better in future for people who make the claims to back their opinion in future like the OW section is renowned for and not resort to TNA section level attempts at dodging a discussion.





EffectRaven said:


> I've been avoiding the whole Wolves discussion but I'd just like to say that I understand why some people don't enjoy their work. But honestly I don't care and I don't see why their opinions should bother some people so much. I like watching their matches and so do many other ROH fans and that is all that matters in my opinion. So what-eves.


Okay, I mentioned subjectivity a while ago now because it's so painfully blatant. This time, instead of the snide little comment someone left after it, can we just agree to disagree. Yeah? No? I doubt it.



jawbreaker said:


> Legend, you're the only one being childish here.


Well ... I do watch grown men pretend to fight for a living.


----------



## Chismo

> The thing I absolutely despise about Hero is how he likes to work long matches and those long matches he likes to work are dreadful. Like he will extend his mat work to the point I just don't care anymore. That was the main reason both his matches with Claudio went overboard and get boring despite having great ideas(Although that match had some really dumb ideas).


This. Hero is very charismatic, but some of his ideas are pretty dumb sometimes. I watched his matches with Claudio last week, and the Eight match was very good, but the other one was just boring. There's just something shitty in the air when Hero controls his matches. His charisma goes away. Claudio is far better.



> His match with Roderick the first two times for the ROH Championship was great as it was storytelling of Roderick not taking him seriously and then going crazy against him at Supercard.


Agreed. Probably the best booking from ROH in 2011.


----------



## antoniomare007

Caponex75 said:


> I'm not saying people don't have the right to criticize Edwards but it is just that every year something like this happens. Davey got picked the year before, Black got picked the year before that, and Nigel got picked the year before that. It's almost like the seasons.....is hell of easy to predict.


That's because every year there's a new wrestler that fans start loving more than before and put him in the "best in the business" or "top 3 in the world" or whatever category. I get why that happens, it's inevitable really (most of time, it happens with wrestlers that improve a lot from one year to the other) but it's also inevitable to find people who don't agree with that point of view.

What I fail to understand is how, after all this time, there's still people who take so damn seriously the jokes/criticism to guys like Eddie and Davey. The arguments about why some fans find them overrated or just plain bad have been discussed over and over again and at this point a lot of us are just having fun with it.


*tries suicide dive on Capo*

*misses and hits Segunda with it*

*Segunda connects a superkick out of nowhere*

*no sells*

*screams American Wolves and is greeted with complete silence*

**

*leaves*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

You'd better make me Dick Togo next time you use me in a wrestler comparison or I'm gonna double stomp you through a table.




*Oh shit you're Davey, what be your kryptonite? Structure?


----------



## Bubz

Caponex75 said:


> And Bubz, no way in blue thunderdome hell was Hero/Claudio better than Edwards/Hero. I'd rather get my leg chopped off and get a sword stuck into it as a replacement(With the sword end sticking into my flesh) than sit through 50 minutes of that. Crowd was so fucking bored during that match it was unbelievable.Hero/KENTA wasn't close imo and I haven't seen Hero/Sabre.


You really thought it was that bad? I completely loved it. It had a great story and great psychology, far more than the Hero/Edwards match (I'm not knocking that match by the way, I really like it). All of the technical stuff at the start of the match worked perfectly and actually helped advance the story of the match which I've gone through numerous times before and don't feel like doing it again lol.

Hero/Sabre is really great, Hero gets his arm worked over and sells it amazingly.

I personally don't see the criticism's of Hero , but I love his mat work and more often that not his matches have a good story and psychology that I really get in to. I can totally see people not digging his mat work and seeing it as 'broing' or whatever, but I love it. Hero is one of my favorite wrestlers and has been since 2009.


----------



## Corey

That Highspots sale sounds great.


----------



## Legend

Is it just Buy One Get One Free?


----------



## Corey

Yes sir. Search the word bogo on highspots.


----------



## jawbreaker

Capone, Edwards/Elgin was awful because it tried to be an establishing performance for Elgin, and he only got one offensive move of consequence in the entire match. Edwards never let Elgin take control and dominate the match, the guy who was supposed to be the powerhouse wrestled defensively the entire time, or got his shit countered. It was like Everything Wrong With Eddie Edwards: The Movie (Part 2).


----------



## FITZ

peachchaos said:


> my $0.02:
> 
> As a huge American Wolves fan who owns the t-shirts and everything, I have to admit that the detractors in this thread bring up very realistic complaints about their work and always engage in compelling discussion and conversation. They never make it a one sided argument, its just that their points are valid enough to not warrant a response. In fact I completely agree with all of their complaints. Why is it so hard to say, "okay, ya'll have a great point but I still enjoy their work" if you don't have a counter-point? I mean, disagree by all means if you really have something to bring to the table, but if not let's just acknowledge there's some good criticism here and continue enjoying what we enjoy.


I feel that way about a ton of guys. I mean a lot of the criticism I see about guys like Davey and Eddie is true but when I actually watch their matches I enjoy them too much to care that they do those things wrong. When I go see a show live I care even less about the things that bother people about them. 




Five Dollar Wrestling Live 

I was hoping that Five Dollar Wrestling using older matches in sort of a complication would make for an interesting watch with some rare and entertaining matches. I don't know why I even thought Good Wrestling and 5 Dollar Wrestling could ever be considered the same thing. 


*Curtis Hughes vs. Rick Karloff *

The best part of the match was the fact that Hughes kept his glasses on the whole time. It was also the only good thing about this match. Terrible but it's the better than any other match this company has had, which isn't saying much at all. 
*1/4* *

*
Tracy Smothers vs. Legion w/Percy Pringle *

No it's not the Legion of Doom it's just some guy named Legion. And he sucks. When you can't even execute a body slam during a match you know there's trouble. Also this has the weakest DQ ending. 
*DUD*
*

Prisoner X vs. Shamus Maloney *

Why the fuck is this match on a DVD? At least the other matches had some star power. This was just some shitty indy match with two guys that don't appear capable of working a decent match. It's not so much that this match was that terrible it was just more of the thought process that lead someone to putting this onto a DVD. I just cannot understand what was going through their minds when they saw this match (or even watched this match) and decided that it would be a good addition to a DVD that mostly features older "big" names. 
*1/2* *


*King Kong Bundy vs. Jack Hammer *

This is one if the dumbest things I've ever seen in a wrestling ring. Aside from the fact that both guys sucked this had easily the worst ending to any match ever in existence. It wasn't even a count out they just fucking left. 
*DUD*


*Jim Neidhart vs. The Juggalator *

No comment. 
*DUD *
*

Jimmy Valiant vs. Masked Assassin #2*

Way too much ball based offense from Valiant. As in so many moves attacking the balls that this match was not enjoyable to watch and at times it was very uncomfortable to sit through. Also Valiant never takes a bump, he mostly just dances around and hits his opponent in the balls. I don't know why anyone would ever want to watch this. 
*-**1/4*
*

Jimmy Snuka vs. Metal Maniac *

A truly horrific experience. It has the worst table bump ever and at one point a kid throws a fucking chair at Metal Maniac. These 2 embarrassing moments also happen within 30 seconds of each other and it left me staring at my screen in disbelief at how awful it all was. 
*-*1/2* 
*

Nicolai Volkoff vs. Blue Thunder *

This is officially the worst match I've ever seen. I think this secretly might have just been them repeating the starting sequence to this match every few minutes. Blue Thunder also the worst strikes in wrestling, and I mean out of every single person that has ever claimed to be a wrestler (including kids that do backyard wrestling) Blue Thunder has to have the worst strikes out of all these people. Nicolai had this terrible manager with him who just dressed up like a generic evil Russian officer who felt the need to get involved in the match every 2 minutes. This was painfully long as well and I don't have a clue why. I really hope this wasn't the main event that the poor fans in attendance were forced to sit through. Everything that could go wrong on this match and it so bad that I can safely say nothing could possibly be worse. 
*-***** *​

FUCK. I'm going to watch PWG now.


----------



## RKing85

Yesterday I order from ROHWrestling: Best in the World 2011, Death Before Dishonor 9, Trios Tournament 2005, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2011, Shimmer Vol. 19

and from Dragon Gate I ordered: Bushido Code of the Warrior, Freedom Fight 2011, the three United events, Mercury Rising 2011, and Open the Ultimate Gate 2011


----------



## McQueen

Taylorfitz's reviews are fast becoming my favorite part of this thread.

Upload Volkoff vs Blue Thunder please.


----------



## seabs

*Magnum Pro Wrestling Battle Royale Cup 2011*

*David Clark vs Derek Cornell*
_**3/4_

*Arik Cannon vs Jaysin Strife*
_***1/4_

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Brian Gott*
_***_

*Akira Tozawa vs Supafli*
_***_

*David Clark vs Jaysin Strife*
_**_

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Akira Tozawa*
_***3/4_

*Matt Cage, Christian Rose & Darin Corbin vs Tony Cortez, Abu Collosus & Derek Cornell*
_***1/2_

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Jaysin Strife*
_**1/4_

*Overall:*
_Really good enjoyable show. Hard to go far wrong with a show that has 3 Sabre matches and 2 Tozawa matches on it including Sabre VERSUS Tozawa. Sabre/Tozawa started off really slow and it was very MMA esque mat based rather than your tradition pro graps match but they had a great home run and it really meshed well as a match for the style they were going for. Probably not what you'd expect but I really liked it. 6 man tag on the show was fucking fun too. Corbin is a fucking super pussy heel character. 2 great matches, a heap of good ones and only 2 that were disappointing. Recommend it. _​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

GIMME SABRE VERSUS TOZAWA


----------



## lewieG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yEql4doFJU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Preview for Steen Wolf. If it wasn't confirmed as a must buy before, it is now, looks amazing.


----------



## Corey

Holy ballsack I want that show.


----------



## Fighter Daron

lewieG said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yEql4doFJU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
> 
> Preview for Steen Wolf. If it wasn't confirmed as a must buy before, it is now, looks amazing.


WOW

FS Vs YB looks GREAT and the main event will just be a classic.


----------



## FITZ

$5 Wrestling: Tournament of Champions 

I'm kind of tired and fell asleep watching BOLA. Probably ruined Steen/Finlay for myself. So now I'm watching this where falling asleep during a match would be a mercy. 


Awesome opening video with some old school wrestlers talking about how important being a champion was. Then they showed all the $5 wrestlers.... 

_
New Generation Champion vs. America's Champion _
*Dyn-O-Mite vs. Raider Rock *

Why does Raider Rock have on face paint? And why does he have a different belt every time I see him wrestle? Also why the hell did this end in a time limit draw? I had to watch these two wrestle for well over 10 minutes, I can't think of anything worse aside from watching them wrestle for over 11 minutes. It was shocking how every single move they did looked terrible, they should both be banned from ever going to the top rope again. Also Raider Rock has the worst move set of all time, an amazing mix of headlocks for the most part. This is going to be a tough show to watch....
*-***1/2 *

_
Gay PRIDE Champion vs. NWA Middle Eastern Champion_
*T Dawg HG w/Young Boy #2 vs. The Sheik *

Anyone that sees this match should be shot. I'm willing to say that and I've seen the fucking match. Highly disturbing to see the Young Boy/T Dawg dynamic, as in it appears to be dangerously close to statutory rape. Also I'm almost positive the Sheik wins this match by punching T Dawg in the back, and that was the only move he did. I would say this is the worst match ever but Young Boy #2 takes some bumps in the beginning that actually resembled wrestling. Everyone that sees this should be as disgusted as the Sheik was. 
*-****3/4 
*

_Samoan Welterweight Champion vs. FIP Florida Heritage Champion_
*Rolo Samoa vs. Sean Van Halen*

Let me just go on record and say this, Sean Van Halen is not a champion in FIP. This was the MOTN, granted it was still awful but hey someone has to be in the MOTN. Lots of stiff strikes, OK maybe there was only one really stiff slap but it looked awesome. Rolo is a disgrace to Samoa though. He's not a welterweight and he is the only Samoan that you can hit in the head and he is hurt by it. You never headbutt a Samoan unless the Samoan is Rolo. Stupid fucking ending too. This just makes it above the negative star range... 
*DUD *

_
MTTV Channel 10 Champion vs. RCW Champion_
*Masked Assassin vs. American Idiot*

You have got to be shitting me with this. American Idiot is clearly Raider Rock, I mean they both cut promos that sounded exactly the same and American Idiot came out with the American Championship, which is fucking Raider Rock's belt. And Masked Assassin is the Sheik!!!! They have the same exact ring gear, the fans aren't stupid $5 wrestling. Who are you trying to fool? Assassin just beats the shit out of American idiot in something that I guess could be called a match. We did see some patented Raider Rock headlocks at least. 
*-***

_Tournament of Champions Championship Match _(yeah that's what they fucking called this match)
*Masked Assassin vs. The Sheik *

OK so these two guys are clearly the same person. I mean no doubt at all that they are the same. So how does this match take place? Freight Train wears the Masked Assassin mask and claims that it was him all along. Never mind the fact that he came out to the Freight Train music did the, "Choo-Choo!" on his way to the ring and only wore the mask over his eyes and not the rest of his face, it wasn't Freight Train. At this point I was just insulted, anyone that can see or hear would know that 2 different guys played Masked Assassin and that the guy in this match is Freight Train. Oh and the match was fucking terrible. Freight Train only left his feet for an elbow drop (which he uses as a finisher) and to make a cover. Aside from that he just beat up Sheik the whole time with his very shitty looking offense. How can any serious wrestling company call this a main event? 
*-****1/4 *​
I didn't even fall asleep. I sat through this entire agonizing tournament that was even worse than a WCW Tag Title Tournament in 2000 where the NWO just beat everyone up before all the matches. My intelligence as a wrestling fan was insulted. This company is a fucking joke. Thank God I only have one more to go. On the plus side this was only about an hour long.


----------



## antoniomare007

lewieG said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yEql4doFJU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
> 
> Preview for Steen Wolf. If it wasn't confirmed as a must buy before, it is now, looks amazing.


----------



## Corey

These $5 Wrestling reviews are fucking priceless.


----------



## Brye

:lmao those reviews are awesome.

Looking into that highspots deal. The $20 one has Vader in Japan which I really need to see but the $15 HAS SOME PWG shows and I haven't seen enough of them. Maybe I'll do both. :side:

My friend was at Steen Wolf and he fucking loved it.


----------



## Caponex75

Bubz said:


> You really thought it was that bad? I completely loved it. It had a great story and great psychology, far more than the Hero/Edwards match (I'm not knocking that match by the way, I really like it). All of the technical stuff at the start of the match worked perfectly and actually helped advance the story of the match which I've gone through numerous times before and don't feel like doing it again lol.
> 
> Hero/Sabre is really great, Hero gets his arm worked over and sells it amazingly.
> 
> I personally don't see the criticism's of Hero , but I love his mat work and more often that not his matches have a good story and psychology that I really get in to. I can totally see people not digging his mat work and seeing it as 'broing' or whatever, but I love it. Hero is one of my favorite wrestlers and has been since 2009.


I thought it was horrible both times they locked up. Technical wrestling tells great stories but not when you are blatantly showing off and it goes on for Soooooooooooo long. And what is the point of not being able to do a move then doing it a second later?! It scratches *my spirit* with curiosity. If you are going to do all that work than at least make the crowd care at some point. Aries vs. Richards was fantastic because when Richards was getting legit offense and started killing Aries with his come back, the crowd was going APESHIT. I love storytelling and everything but you also got to have profit as well. Hero/Claudio was crap and that is putting it lightly. I'm still surprised people liked KOW/Bucks so much. That match started off great then just hit a wall of meh so fast for no reason.

Hero annoys the shit out of me at times. He is a great wrestler but he when he has some faults, it's fucking idiotic at times. It's pretty bad when ExCab & Steen are struggling to find a logical reason as to why Hero is letting Claudio getting counted out despite the champion retaining on a count out. Makes no sense.


Jawbreaker, I guess opinions will just be opinions. Edwards made Elgin look fantastic in the beginning, the middle, and end but he, however, lead the match. Elgin is still wet behind the ears and if given the chance against the guy who is fighting for the championship the next show, it is a better choice to let the higher up guy lead it since it will be guarantee not to fail. When Elgins killed Edwards in that match, he fucked him up.


----------



## Platt

Seabs said:


> *Magnum Pro Wrestling Battle Royale Cup 2011*
> 
> *David Clark vs Derek Cornell*
> _**3/4_
> 
> *Arik Cannon vs Jaysin Strife*
> _***1/4_
> 
> *Zack Sabre Jr. vs Brian Gott*
> _***_
> 
> *Akira Tozawa vs Supafli*
> _***_
> 
> *David Clark vs Jaysin Strife*
> _**_
> 
> *Zack Sabre Jr. vs Akira Tozawa*
> _***3/4_
> 
> *Matt Cage, Christian Rose & Darin Corbin vs Tony Cortez, Abu Collosus & Derek Cornell*
> _***1/2_
> 
> *Zack Sabre Jr. vs Jaysin Strife*
> _**1/4_
> 
> *Overall:*
> _Really good enjoyable show. Hard to go far wrong with a show that has 3 Sabre matches and 2 Tozawa matches on it including Sabre VERSUS Tozawa. Sabre/Tozawa started off really slow and it was very MMA esque mat based rather than your tradition pro graps match but they had a great home run and it really meshed well as a match for the style they were going for. Probably not what you'd expect but I really liked it. 6 man tag on the show was fucking fun too. Corbin is a fucking super pussy heel character. 2 great matches, a heap of good ones and only 2 that were disappointing. Recommend it. _​


That looks a pretty damn good show, was that one of your SMV pickups? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## seabs

Platt said:


> That looks a pretty damn good show, was that one of your SMV pickups? I've never heard of it before.


*Yeah it was.*


----------



## Bubz

Caponex75 said:


> I thought it was horrible both times they locked up. Technical wrestling tells great stories but not when you are blatantly showing off and it goes on for Soooooooooooo long. And what is the point of not being able to do a move then doing it a second later?! It scratches *my spirit* with curiosity. If you are going to do all that work than at least make the crowd care at some point. Aries vs. Richards was fantastic because when Richards was getting legit offense and started killing Aries with his come back, the crowd was going APESHIT. I love storytelling and everything but you also got to have profit as well. Hero/Claudio was crap and that is putting it lightly. I'm still surprised people liked KOW/Bucks so much. That match started off great then just hit a wall of meh so fast for no reason.
> 
> Hero annoys the shit out of me at times. He is a great wrestler but he when he has some faults, it's fucking idiotic at times. It's pretty bad when ExCab & Steen are struggling to find a logical reason as to why Hero is letting Claudio getting counted out despite the champion retaining on a count out. Makes no sense.


Fair enough, I said in my review the match wasn't for some people and I guess this proves my point. Are you talking about the rolling big boot spot? I liked that spot, to me it was Hero fighting through the pain (the first attempt showed just how much pain he was in) to deliver the killer blow but it still wasn't enough. That was my initial recation anyway. The crowd was just worn out I think, had the match been on earlier when everybody wasn't drunk and exhausted I think the reaction would have been much better for it. And the match definitely had a great story which I can't be bothered to type up again, but basically in their first match Hero was acting like he was better than Claudio, and in this one Claudio was out to prove that Hero certainly isn't better than him, and in the process Claudio turns in an awesome dick head performance and Hero is taken back by the whole thing, add that to the great leg work and selling and it was great IMO.

Anyway, we clearly have differing opinions on the match so lets just leave it at that. and, this is the dvd thread not the match thread, so....

Holt shit, Steen Wolf looks fucking amazing.


----------



## Chismo

lewieG said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yEql4doFJU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
> 
> Preview for Steen Wolf. If it wasn't confirmed as a must buy before, it is now, looks amazing.


Holy shit at Willie Mack vs. Davey Richards!


----------



## antoniomare007

I wonder if certain someone is going to hate the Bucks/FS match after seeing all those superkicks :side: 

And that ladder match looks as sick as the first Ladder War, so I guess McQueen wont like it .


----------



## Bubz

Steen/Generico, Mack/Richards, FS/Bucks and Romero/TJP all look awesome.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

If you're referring to me that exchange did look pretty shite, still at least the Reseda crowd gave it a good reaction.

Mack's intense face did have me rolling originally, I pray there's more to the match than just the constant strike exchanges, they've got a real chance there to do some sequences where Mack outshines Richards and forces him to go to his strikes, hopefully it'll come off like the Hero BOLA match I've seen adored rather than Eddie/Roddy from the same show.

Steen/Generico looked bonkers tbh, I find it hard to rate ladder matches (though singles matches are usually easier) but given the history between them it'll at least make some of the more painful looking spots make sense in the context of the feud, appreciated the brawling outside of the ring as well. The sunset flip powerbomb looked horrifying when it freezes and you see Steen's neck and head hovering closely near the edge of that ladder, jesus.


----------



## TheAce

I watched PWG 8 over the weekend and I'm in the middle of BOLA which I'll finish tonight.

PWG is killing any other indy fed this year....no one is even close IMO. Can't wait for Steen Wolf!


----------



## jawbreaker

Segunda, I don't think there's anything wrong with strike exchanges if they are natural and fit into the flow of the match organically. From that brief highlight, it looked like they did a very good job of it for the most part. It was way more "going all out to win the match" and less "fighting spirit intensity!!!"


----------



## Bubz

Agree with jawbreaker, I think that exchange looked good and looked as though it was a key part of the match, obviously won't be able to tell until we see the actual match though I guess.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

jawbreaker said:


> Segunda, I don't think there's anything wrong with strike exchanges if they are natural and fit into the flow of the match organically. From that brief highlight, it looked like they did a very good job of it for the most part. It was way more "going all out to win the match" and less "fighting spirit intensity!!!"


That's a fair point, and you're right it would be better to watch the match first and see how they get to that spot to better analyse it, still 'superkick' exchanges are pretty much the worst sort of exchange to me, and seeing them hit in that order really didn't give me much hope that the actual spot will be any better when watching the full match, especially since I'm willing to bet at least one if not two superkicks will be hit either before or considerably after that spot and sold much better...I dunno I just think there's better ways of doing a strike exchange than resorting to dual superkicks: its been a well documented signature move in numerous wrestlers's arsenals throughout wrestling and I can never get past that when watching someone do that sort of exchange.

Having seen a glimpse of the RockNES Monsters though, they do look to be potential good babyfaces with how small they are, I promise I'll get around to watching that match of theirs you pimped from some PWG show sometime ago, think Steen/Tozawa were the opposition.


----------



## Caponex75

I love a good strike exchange really especially one that catches you off guard. KENTA/Sugiura still have the best exchanges this year by far though.




Bubz said:


> Fair enough, I said in my review the match wasn't for some people and I guess this proves my point. Are you talking about the rolling big boot spot? I liked that spot, to me it was Hero fighting through the pain (the first attempt showed just how much pain he was in) to deliver the killer blow but it still wasn't enough. That was my initial recation anyway. The crowd was just worn out I think, had the match been on earlier when everybody wasn't drunk and exhausted I think the reaction would have been much better for it. And the match definitely had a great story which I can't be bothered to type up again, but basically in their first match Hero was acting like he was better than Claudio, and in this one Claudio was out to prove that Hero certainly isn't better than him, and in the process Claudio turns in an awesome dick head performance and Hero is taken back by the whole thing, add that to the great leg work and selling and it was great IMO.
> 
> Anyway, we clearly have differing opinions on the match so lets just leave it at that. and, this is the dvd thread not the match thread, so....
> 
> Holt shit, Steen Wolf looks fucking amazing.


Nah, they killed the crowd. Mat work should only go so far, you are never suppose to drag it out unless you can turn it into the theme of the match. For instance, Claudio/Shelley at This Means War did that and that match was great. Just ugh. I dig the whole "I CUNT DO IT BECUZ I HURT" but you don't do the same move A SECOND LATER with no issue. Generico is one of the best guys at doing this. The match he did with Claudio was a thousand times better. Both times actually. I get the story and it is a very great story but they dragged it out, had some ridiculous ideas(The champion shouldn't be getting counted out!), and over all just a bad match.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yep. All Star Weekend 8 Night 2. Seabs should have it up in the Best of PWG 2011 thread.

Also I think the order of the superkicks was fine, nobody hit one right after getting hit (Nick tried but O'Reilly caught it, which makes a lot of sense I think) and nobody stood around waiting to get hit either. They all looked like they came out of nowhere.

And I love superkicks when they're sold well.


----------



## Fighter Daron

jawbreaker said:


> And I love superkicks when they're sold well.


Me too.

It's weird to me that a "wise-master of wrestling" like Segunda actually watches PWG, as it's considered to be only for smarks, but I appreciate it.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I enjoy it, it doesn't take itself seriously and I find myself enjoying a PWG spotfest better than I would a TNA spotfest for example, largely because of the Reseda crowd. Plus they do have a talented roster and can put on some excellent matches that appeal to my taste, would probably be my favourite promotion atm with IWRG having a less than stellar year and WWE missing some of their best workers atm or not using them.

Also I wouldn't consider myself a 'wise master of wrestling' lol, at the end of the day I have my tastes like everyone else and argue what I like/don't like


----------



## Corey

*ROH on HDNet - Volume 1*

Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***
_Episode 1_

Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ***1/4
_Episode 3_

Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega - ***1/4
_Episode 4_

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ***3/4
_Episode 6_

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4
_Episode 7_

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black ***3/4+
_Episode 8_

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The All Night Express - ***
_Episode 9_

Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny King vs. Kenny Omega - ***1/4
_Episode 10_

*ROH World Tag Team Championship - Tables Are Legal*
Kevin Steen & El Generico(c) vs. The American Wolves - ***1/2
_Episode 11_

*ROH World Championship - Four Corner Survival*
Jerry Lynn(c) vs. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ****1/4
_Episode 12_

*Overall: 8.25/10*​
- The Danielson/Black series was a huge part of the set. Both matches are great but I adored the 2nd one. It was much slower but it just kept building and building to the finish, which I thought came off great.

- On the DVD box it says Steenerico/ANX is a Tag Title match, but it actually isn't. Regardless it's a really fun spotfest I'd compare to ANX/Future Shock from FB 2010. Not as good, but along those lines as far as match structure. The post match beatdown from The Wolves were shown which eventually lead to this:

- The tables match is great, but didn't hold up as well on my 2nd(might actually be 3rd) viewing. The first couple table spots didn't come off as well because the table was set up awkwardly or didn't break. The last few, while they aren't super creative, looked tremendous.

- The World Title match is completely awesome. Aries' heel tactics are great as usual, they had some really creative spots, and there were a few really believable nearfalls. Lynn and Danielson looked like hell afterwards and I'm glad all that was shown. Definitely one of the best matches in HDNet history.

- Expect a lot more of these HDNet reviews to come. I'm stocking up on almost all the volumes.​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Proving Ground*

1. Pelle Primeau & Eddie Edwards vs Kenny King & Jason Blade
**1/2

2. Alexa Thatcher vs Daizee Haze
**

3. Ruckus vs Claudio Castagnoli
**1/2

4. Daniel Puder vs Mike Bennett
DUD

5. Bryan Danielson vs Brent Albright
***3/4

*6. Relaxed Rules*
The Necro Butcher vs Kevin Steen
***1/2

7. Sal Rinauro vs Delirious
*3/4

8. El Generico vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

*9. FIP Heavyweight Title*
Erick Stevens vs Austin Aries
****1/4

*10. ROH Tag Team Title - Ultimate Endurance*
The Age of the Fall vs The Hangmen 3 vs The Vulture Squad vs The Briscoe Brothers
****​


----------



## Emperor DC

Got some Japan stuff through yesterday, as well as my mega Chikara/wXw order.

Now entirely up to date with Chikara from when I started watching and developing my Japan collection in terms of past decades.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - DDT4 2008 Night 1*

1. Hook Bomberry vs Nemesis
*3/4

2. 2.0 vs Los Luchas
***

3. TJ Perkins vs Candice LeRae
**3/4

4. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs Scorpio Sky & Ronin
**

5. The Dynasty vs El Blazer & KAGETORA
***

6. Austin Aries vs Jay Briscoe
***1/2

*7. PWG World Tag Titles*
Steenerico vs Super Dragon & Davey Richards
***1/4​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Can you up Aries vs. Jay plz?


----------



## smitlick

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Can you up Aries vs. Jay plz?


Yep will do



*PWG - DDT4 2008 Night 2*

- lol at the fan losing his licence

1. Los Luchas vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans
**1/2

2. Austin Aries vs Davey Richards
***1/4

*3. PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
Steenerico vs El Blazer & KAGETORA
***1/2

*4. Necro Butcher Rules*
Necro Butcher vs Jay Briscoe
**

5. Hook Bomberry, TJ Perkins & The Dynasty vs Candice LeRae, Scorpio Sky & 2.0
***1/4

*6. PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
Steenerico vs Jack Evans & Roderick Strong
****1/4​


----------



## Bubz

Steenerico vs Evans/Strong was hella fun.


----------



## Cactus

*PWG The Perils of Rock n' Roll Decadence*

"Pretty" Peter Avalon vs Brian Cage-Taylor
_Avalon seems like a promising wrestler, the other guy, not so much._
***½*

Willie Mack vs Ryan Taylor 
_This was nearly 20 minutes long and it dragged big time. Much like his 'brother' Ryan Taylor is pretty terrible._
****

RockNES Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers
_A fun spotfest that would of got a higher rating if the spots were executed better. Quite a botchy match._
****¼*

Eddie Edwards vs TJ Perkins 
_Like any other Edwards match, this match wasn't very interesting. Edward really struggles to make me care. The crowd seemed to love this though._
***¾*

El Generico vs "Azcar" Rocky Romero 
_The Genetic Luchador is in the match of the night, once again. Brilliant match._
*****¼*

*PWG World Tag Team Championships*
The Young Bucks (c) vs The Dynasty
_A dull watch until the Dynasty gets the hot tag, but it has some awesome action in the last 10 minutes._
******

*PWG World Championship*
Kevin Steen (c) vs Davey Richards
_Including all the post match stuff and crowd interaction, this was a really fun viewing, aside from some of Davey's illogical moves._
******

*Overall:*
Minus the last three matches, this show is pretty forgettable. However, even though nothing will blow you away from the rest of the card, it's still a fun viewing none-the-less.​


----------



## Fighter Daron

Fightin' Taylor Boys bad? WHAT?


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, Brian Cage-Taylor is pretty excellent. Or at least he's capable of getting there.


----------



## Fighter Daron

jawbreaker said:


> Yeah, Brian Cage-Taylor is pretty excellent. Or at least he's capable of getting there.


Ryan Taylor is damn good.


----------



## Cactus

Brian Cage-Taylor didn't seem too bad. He just didn't do anything memorable. Ryan Taylor on the other hand was pretty bad. His execution was horrible and his strikes usually missed Willie Mack or hit weakly and the crowd booed him quite a bit. 

Don't take my opinion that seriously though. It's the first match I've seen of either guy so I can't really speak until I see their other matches.


----------



## antoniomare007

I think I remember reading him getting a WWE developmental contract last year or something along those lines. But he never really left PWG. Did I just read a false report or did something happened?


----------



## jawbreaker

He was in FCW before he was in PWG (assuming you mean Cage).


----------



## TheAce

> 6. Relaxed Rules
> The Necro Butcher vs Kevin Steen
> ***1/2


The post match stuff backstage with Steen being messed up in the stairwell and calling his mom and Generico trying to help is one of my favorite backstage vignettes ROH ever did. Simply because of how hilarious it is, Steen and Generico's dynamic is tremendous and the part where Steen asks Generico if he drew the penis on the wall makes me die laughing everytime.


----------



## antoniomare007

Cactus, how long is "Perils of RnR Decandence"?



jawbreaker said:


> He was in FCW before he was in PWG (assuming you mean Cage).


ohhh, I see.


----------



## Cactus

antoniomare007 said:


> Cactus, how long is "Perils of RnR Decandence"?
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh, I see.


2 hours and 15 minutes.


----------



## Bubz

Looking forward to seeing Generico/Romero and Davey/Steen.


----------



## antoniomare007

Cactus said:


> 2 hours and 15 minutes.


Awesome. I was afraid PWG might start doing long "B" shows too but I'm glad I was wrong.


----------



## smitlick

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Can you up Aries vs. Jay plz?


Just posted it in the Indy Media area


----------



## seabs

Cactus said:


> *PWG The Perils of Rock n' Roll Decadence*
> 
> "Pretty" Peter Avalon vs Brian Cage-Taylor
> _Avalon seems like a promising wrestler, the other guy, not so much._
> ***¾*


*Avalon is pretty awful when he's not doing comedy and he looked pretty bad in this. Fucking Bonham turns up on commentary for TWO matches too *



Cactus said:


> Willie Mack vs Ryan Taylor
> _This was nearly 20 minutes long and it dragged big time. Much like his 'brother' Ryan Taylor is pretty terrible._
> ***½*


*Yup.*



Cactus said:


> RockNES Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers
> _A fun spotfest that would of got a higher rating if the spots were executed better. Quite a botchy match._
> ****¼*


*Didn't think it was botchy at all. MOTN. People will love this, especially if they're a fan of either team. There's something about SSB that I just dislike so I'm guessing people will like it even more than me. Steen was putting them over fucking HUGE on commentary.*



Cactus said:


> Eddie Edwards vs TJ Perkins
> _Like any other Edwards match, this match wasn't very interesting. Edward really struggles to make me care. The crowd seemed to love this though._
> ***¾*


*Good ol' DR has the best commentary line ever during this when Excalibur legit bursts out laughing.*



Cactus said:


> El Generico vs "Azcar" Rocky Romero
> _The Genetic Luchador is in the match of the night, once again. Brilliant match._
> *****¼*


*Meh. Solid match, didn't care much for it though. TOP ROPE BRAINBUSTER sighting though!*



Cactus said:


> *PWG World Tag Team Championships*
> The Young Bucks (c) vs The Dynasty
> _A dull watch until the Dynasty gets the hot tag, but it has some awesome action in the last 10 minutes._
> ******


*Other way around. Got messy and spotty too early with no real dynamic but it was fun.*



Cactus said:


> *PWG World Championship*
> Kevin Steen (c) vs Davey Richards
> _Including all the post match stuff and crowd interaction, this was a really fun viewing, aside from some of Davey's illogical moves._
> ******


*Crowd really put me off actually and that's saying something for a Reseda crowd. Seemed like a few guys were bored and did the horrible "get myself over at an Indy show" shtick. Too long and neither guy seemed on.*



Cactus said:


> *Overall:*
> Minus the last three matches, this show is pretty forgettable. However, even though nothing will blow you away from the rest of the card, it's still a fun viewing none-the-less.


*Yeah at the end of the day it's a PWG show so it's a better watch than most Indy shows but it was one of the weaker shows they've done this year which is understandable considering it was a weaker card.*



Fighter Daron said:


> Ryan Taylor is damn good.


*To back Cactus' point up he was fucking horrific in the Mack match and that's kinda how he has been for a while. Throws a lot of meh strikes and can't really work. Brian Cage-Taylor has some cool power moves but he's not all that interesting and can't work that well either.*

*PWG The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decedance*

*Brian Cage-Taylor vs Peter Avalon*
_**_

*Willie Mack vs Ryan Taylor*
_**1/4_

*RockNES Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers*
_***3/4_

*Eddie Edwards vs TJ Perkins*
_***1/2_

*El Generico vs Rocky Romero*
_***_

*Young Bucks vs The Dynasty - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_***1/4_

*Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards - PWG World Championship*
_***1/4_​


----------



## Chismo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *ROH World Tag Team Championship - Tables Are Legal*
> Kevin Steen & El Generico(c) vs. The American Wolves - ***1/2
> _Episode 11_
> 
> *ROH World Championship - Four Corner Survival*
> Jerry Lynn(c) vs. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ****1/4
> _Episode 12_
> 
> 
> - The tables match is great, but didn't hold up as well on my 2nd(might actually be 3rd) viewing. The first couple table spots didn't come off as well because the table was set up awkwardly or didn't break. The last few, while they aren't super creative, looked tremendous.
> 
> - The World Title match is completely awesome. Aries' heel tactics are great as usual, they had some really creative spots, and there were a few really believable nearfalls. Lynn and Danielson looked like hell afterwards and I'm glad all that was shown. Definitely one of the best matches in HDNet history.[/LEFT]


That "Tables Are Legal" match has one detail that ruined the match for me - it happens in the finish where Eddie low blows Steen to set up their double-team move. I think that "Tables Are Legal" stipulation meands that only Tables are legal, not low blows and stuff.

The deatails that bothered me in that 4-Way were the triple countout situation (not sure about this in multi-man matches) and that fucking crowd boooing Lynn even after his tremendous effort. Fucking humans!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The crowd didn't hate Lynn, just his unjustified push. He was totally fine as a mid-carder.


----------



## peachchaos

The crowd wanting Lynn to lose is one of the coolest parts of that match, but imagine if Nigel was in there as champ instead. I'd imagine the match would be amazing, but they'd chant the same thing!

"Someone tap" "Someone tap" -- I love that kind of drama that only smart fans create. 2009 and the HDNet show in general are way underrated as far as match quality goes.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Seabs said:


> *Good ol' DR has the best commentary line ever during this when Excalibur legit bursts out laughing.*


I've never heard a commentator snort. That was hilarious.


----------



## Corey

JoeRulz said:


> That "Tables Are Legal" match has one detail that ruined the match for me - it happens in the finish where Eddie low blows Steen to set up their double-team move. I think that "Tables Are Legal" stipulation meands that only Tables are legal, not low blows and stuff.
> 
> The deatails that bothered me in that 4-Way were the triple countout situation (not sure about this in multi-man matches) and that fucking crowd boooing Lynn even after his tremendous effort. Fucking humans!


What was weird was that Hog kept saying Aries was gonna win the Title on that triple countout. When did that become a rule? The "Fuck You Lynn" chant really pissed me off, especially considering what the guy looked like postmatch.



peachchaos said:


> The crowd wanting Lynn to lose is one of the coolest parts of that match, but imagine if Nigel was in there as champ instead. I'd imagine the match would be amazing, but they'd chant the same thing!
> 
> "Someone tap" "Someone tap" -- I love that kind of drama that only smart fans create. 2009 and the HDNet show in general are way underrated as far as match quality goes.


At the same time though, they really needed to switch it up as far as where they taped the show at. Cause that crowd was WAY too dead at times throughout the set.

As far as The Fightin Taylor Boys go, I highly prefer those two to Chuck Taylor. Love Ryan and Brian.


----------



## antoniomare007

Didn't see anything wrong with Willie vs Ryan Taylor until the last 3 minutes where Taylor just lost the crowd with weak strikes.


----------



## Bubz

From what I've seen of Ryan Taylor his strikes look really bad.


----------



## antoniomare007

he's just a generic indy guy.


----------



## McQueen

Are you nominating him for next guy IWC fans will turn on? Because apparently someone has to be picked every year.


----------



## jawbreaker

No, in 2012 it'll be Davey Richards. Even though it was already Davey Richards in 2010. Or whoever wins the tag titles off WGTT, because you know that we indy fans just have to hate the most popular wrestlers.

edit: also Seabs, Bonham is a way better wrestler any anyone gives him credit for being. no good on commentary though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I nominate Kyle O'Reilly. I don't see him breaking out the charisma, but see him getting pushed as a major indy star within 12 months.


----------



## McQueen

Who does Crabtree like the most out of those guys. I nominate him.


----------



## jawbreaker

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I nominate Kyle O'Reilly. I don't see him breaking out the charisma, but see him getting pushed as a major indy star within 12 months.


oh yeah, him too. but I don't think he needs charisma all that much, because he seems to have at least a rudimentary grasp of structure and timing. the longest singles match I've seen him in was like 18 minutes with Cole though, so I dunno if he can work main events.

still, he'll probably get a massive push, and he might not be ready for it. I think they could mask his (and Cole's) flaws very nicely by feuding them against each other for a while, but I don't know if they'll go that route.



McQueen said:


> Who does Crabtree like the most out of those guys. I nominate him.


Crabtree likes whoever ROH pushes, provided I don't like them.


----------



## Bubz

I'm already getting a bit annoyed with O'Reilly. He just comes off as Davey Richards no 2. I like Davey but the last thing we need is another one of him.


----------



## Rickey

20 percent off sale on everything in the store using: ROHSOCIAL at checkout. Sale end Monday at midnight.
http://www.facebook.com/ringofhonor


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Looks like ROH shop is down - what recent PWG is listed there?

Nevermind it's just navigating at molasses speed.


----------



## Corey

Well shit, if that sale is on top of my 15%, I'm all over that.

SuperDuperSonic, these are all the recent PWG shows the ROH store carries:

BOLA 2011
All Star Weekend 8 Night 2
Card Subject To Change III
DDT4 2011 (I think)
Kurt Russellreunion II
Cyanide
The Curse of Guerrilla Island
BOLA 2010

Going back one year.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Yeah their new site is utter shite. WHY CAN"T I FUCKING VIEW SHIPPING INFO?


----------



## Rickey

Don't know if I should order anything now or wait for a possible black friday sale.


----------



## Corey

I say ya do both.


----------



## Rickey

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I say ya do both.


 thinking about that but I've been spending too much at amazon lately so I likely won't buy much, just some Shimmer dvds probably. 

blargh I'll wait it out.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'm doing ASW8 Night 2 and BOLA 2011 now. No way it's still in stock in 3 weeks.


----------



## Corey

Just made my order. Picked up ROH on HDNet Vol. 5 and 9. No chance I'll be doing a Black Friday order unless they release something in the next few weeks that jumps out at me. Definitely gonna be getting some DGUSA around that time though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Did I mention that the new ROH shop sucks shit and navigates at the pace of a paraplegic snail?


----------



## smitlick

its awful to navigate and the shows aren't listed in chrono order either.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

This is a bigger fail than anything WWE or TNA has done this year at all.

I just FINALLY finished my order at 10:57 PM Central. Only took over a fucking hour to do it.


----------



## TelkEvolon

I haven't had any issues with it being slow.

But having tiny pictures of t-shirts that won't enlarge sucks.

I don't even know what I am looking it with the new Davey shirt.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Damn bandwagonners, after all these years of praise the Online Shop is now being heckled :side:


----------



## Legend

Ho Ho Ho.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> Crabtree likes whoever ROH pushes, provided I don't like them.


:lmao

The sad thing is, he genuinely believes shit like this. He's not even joking.

Reminds me of the "I got a thread closed on the ROH forum, I'm famous" episode.


----------



## jawbreaker

man you really do have no understanding of human communication


----------



## SHIRLEY

:lmao

Damn. Better edit the politics degree, marketing experience and extensive background in creative writing out of my CV. Jawbreaker has made yet another brilliant observation.

So, let's get this straight:

- I don't know anything about human communication.
- I only like wrestlers that my second favourite organisation pushes.
- No-one wants to see WGTT.
- The American Wolves don't get a response from the ROH crowd.
- Bryan Danielson has never done a flip.
- Paul London is better than Chris Benoit.
- A performer doesn't need to look anything like the character they're portraying.

Am I forgetting anything? Such wisdom. My life would be much worse off without this all-seeing eye guiding me. I hang on his every word. Hopefully he can teach me more about this newfangled "wrestling" stuff, that I obviously know nothing about. That and human communication.

Oh, while we're here...are there any DVDs of wall-to-wall Young Bucks matches that I should be studying?


----------



## Corey

*PWG - All Star Weekend 8: Night 2*

Kenny King vs. Brian Cage-Taylor - ***1/4

Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs. The RockNes Monsters - ***

Willie Mack vs. Ricochet - ***

The Dynasty vs. The Cutler Brothers - **3/4

Eddie Edwards vs. El Generico - ***3/4

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
The Young Bucks(c) vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ***3/4+

Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa - ****

*PWG World Championship*
Claudio Castagnoli(c) vs. Low Ki - ****

*Overall: 8.25/10*​
*- *I really just didn't see why people like the NVC/RockNes match. For me it had no fluidity, terrible structure, several awkward moments, and just felt like an extended squash. I didn't hate it or anything, it was a fun watch, but nowhere near MOTYC level.

- Mack/Ricochet was good but it was much slower than what it should've been imo.

- Bucks/GenNext was great. Loved the beginning portion and all the double team sequences. My only problems were the Bucks lack of selling and the finish, which didn't really hurt the match but it didn't help it either.

-As a whole, I prefer Night 1. It just seemed to flow better and a couple of the matches on this show are a tad overrated imo.​


----------



## jawbreaker

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> :lmao
> 
> Damn. Better edit the politics degree, marketing experience and extensive background in creative writing out of my CV. Jawbreaker has made yet another brilliant observation.
> 
> So, let's get this straight:
> 
> - I don't know anything about human communication.
> - I only like wrestlers that my second favourite organisation pushes.
> - No-one wants to see WGTT.
> - The American Wolves don't get a response from the ROH crowd.
> - Bryan Danielson has never done a flip.
> - Paul London is better than Chris Benoit.
> - A performer doesn't need to look anything like the character they're portraying.
> 
> Am I forgetting anything? Such wisdom. My life would be much worse off without this all-seeing eye guiding me. I hang on his every word. Hopefully he can teach me more about this newfangled "wrestling" stuff, that I obviously know nothing about. That and human communication.
> 
> Oh, while we're here...are there any DVDs of wall-to-wall Young Bucks matches that I should be studying?


I don't think I've ever laughed this hard at a post on here before. Maybe McQueen's "strike battle with my dog" post. you're a fucking master of misinterpretation and strawman arguments. the politics degree makes a lot of sense.

for the record, here are the things I've actually said and meant:

- WGTT are awful wrestlers and to have the belts on them is entirely contrary to ROH's stated philosophy
- Eddie Edwards often struggles to get reactions from the crowd due to his poor match structures, best seen in his match with Davey Richards this June, when he applied his finishing submission 30 minutes into the match to practically no reaction.
- I can't remember the last time I saw Bryan Danielson do a flip (at the time I had forgotten that he often runs up the ropes and does a backflip to evade attacks)
- Chris Benoit and Paul London would probably both be on a list of the top 10 junior heavyweights if I made one
- the idea that a wrestler has to look a certain way to play a certain character is bullshit

but yeah, you clearly have a very poor understanding of wrestling and disguise it with a condescending attitude, appeals to authority, and avoidance of any concrete discussions of actual wrestling.


----------



## SHIRLEY

It's funny you should mention condescending attitudes. Many of your laughable statements, that I pointed out in that post, were actually made during botched attempts to patronise other posters. The Danielson one sticks out in my mind for that very reason.

- Backtracking and climbing down, on things that you've said, won't get you anywhere. The posts are there to be searched for and found.

- Suggesting, now, that the Tiger Mask rope flip is the only high-flying or flip-based spot in Bryan Danielson's arsenal isn't going to wash with anyone that's ever watched a Danielson match. Danielson was well-known for springboard dives, missile dropkicks, flip bumps from lariats and so on, during his ROH run. Like any good wrestler, of his size, Danielson used his speed and agility to level the playing field and to add a unique dimension to his act. This all went completely over your head, yet you claim to be an ROH fan and smarter than the average, to boot. Amazing.

- At various times in the past year, Eddie Edwards has gotten _the biggest_ crowd reactions in ROH. At all times, his reactions have been amongst the top few. You choose to turn a blind eye to this. Perhaps the agenda that Legend suggested...or something similar?

- You still don't seem to understand how the visual element of a staged performance works (i.e. Tintin lookalike Roderick Strong portraying a villainous cult member or The Young Bucks looking like Christian nerds and playing an arrogant jock gimmick). It's a basic concept. Beyond basic. It's the reason that costume departments and make-up artists exist.

Anyway, I apologise for not being able to understand wrestling, in the deep way that you do. It's not as if I've been watching it for longer than you've been alive.


----------



## antoniomare007

lol, this is getting worse than those pointless Nervosa discussions in the MOTYC thread.


----------



## KingCrash

You miss a couple days and this is what you come back to. I'm going to call this round a draw, both of you back to your corners.

In happier news concerning ROH, from the tapings:



Spoiler: ROH Taping Result for 11/05



Kevin Steen was reinstated tonight at the tapings, and he vs. Steve Corino will take place at Final Battle. Cornette will be at ringside and Jacobs will be the special ref.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Arguing on internet message boards is incredibly serious business.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Went ahead and ordered everything since ASW8. I'd advise any Americans to check out what the Media Mail shipping price would be on Highspots, for me I ordered a total of six items and paid less than $5 for shipping.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara: A Demon in His Pocket*

1) Icarus vs Gregory Iron - **
2) Gavin Quinn/Tommy Treznik/Ded Vaughn vs Cameron Skyy/Joey Marx/Bryce Benjamin - **1/2
3) Vin Gerard vs Hieracon - **
4) Dasher Hatfield/Sugar Dunkerton vs Tim Donst/Jakob Hammermeier - ***
5) Chuck Taylor/Johnny Gargano vs Hallowicked/Frightmare - ***1/4
6) Mike Quackenbush vs Ophidian - ****
7) Eddie Kingston vs Ultramantis Black - **3/4 - ***
8) Fire Ant/Soldier Ant/Green Ant vs Claudio Castagnoli/Tursas/Sara Del Rey - ***1/2

Overall it was the usual Chikara fun and entertainment. Which is far from a bad thing. They always deliver quality shows. Only letdown was Vin vs Hieracon. Just didn't do much there other than keep Vin's momentum going, but I suppose that is what mattered. Ophidian vs Quack was a dream match for me and it certainly did not disappoint. Love Ophidian. He's a unique and prime talent imo. If you enjoy Chikara, then watch. If new then I'd say a bigger show is better but don't sleep on these very entertaining events either. Always something. I might be rambling now so in short watch Quack vs Ophidian and the whole show eventually if you are interested at Chikara in a new market.


----------



## Caponex75

antoniomare007 said:


> lol, this is getting worse than those pointless Nervosa discussions in the MOTYC thread.


LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE!





Btw what happened to him anyway?


----------



## TelkEvolon

KingCrash said:


> In happier news concerning ROH, from the tapings:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ROH Taping Result for 11/05
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Steen was reinstated tonight at the tapings, and he vs. Steve Corino will take place at Final Battle. Cornette will be at ringside and Jacobs will be the special ref.


Why in the world? "Happier news" made it sound like it was a good thing.


----------



## KingCrash

TelkEvolon said:


> Why in the world? "Happier news" made it sound like it was a good thing.





Spoiler: ROH Taping Spoiler



It's one night only unless Steen wins the match. The idea of Steen hooking up with Jacobs to cause utter mayhem in ROH is great.


----------



## bigbuxxx

KingCrash said:


> Spoiler: ROH Taping Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's one night only unless Steen wins the match. The idea of Steen hooking up with Jacobs to cause utter mayhem in ROH is great.





Spoiler: stuff said



no doubt he wins since having the pay off being corino vs steen is lolololol


----------



## seabs

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Anyway, I apologise for not being able to understand wrestling, in the deep way that you do. It's not as if I've been watching it for longer than you've been alive.


*Amazingly elitist comment. Bravo.*


----------



## Corey

Idk if anyone's aware of this, but I was surfin through GoFightLive and I found that ROH has all of these shows available to stream for $4.99 per show:

Glory By Honor IV
Death Before Dishonor IV
Glory By Honor V: Night 2
Final Battle 2006
Glory By Honor VI: Night 2


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The match is also a test to see how far Jacobs has come morally and professionally. It's the main event of that show as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jawbreaker

seriously, I'm not even high any more and I still can't stop laughing.



> - You still don't seem to understand how the visual element of a staged performance works (i.e. Tintin lookalike Roderick Strong portraying a villainous cult member or The Young Bucks looking like Christian nerds and playing an arrogant jock gimmick). It's a basic concept. Beyond basic. It's the reason that costume departments and make-up artists exist.


this is maybe the dumbest thing I've ever read. a person's character is based on their actions, not their appearance. that's how it works in real life.

and if you've really been watching wrestling for 20+ years and you still can't form your own opinions, that's pretty sad. I've been watching wrestling for maybe four and a half years and I can start and contribute to discussions on this board. People don't always agree with me, but they take what I have to say seriously.

You, on the other hand, just throw around petty insults and generalized statements. You contribute nothing of value and nobody would miss you if you left.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Crabtree is right in some ways - if the Rock became more focused on technical wrestling in the mold of Ricky Steamboat or Chris Benoit, I'd be completely off from his personality and character. If Benoit had done a cocky style in-ring similar to the Rock, it'd go completely against the way Benoit carried himself.

Your performance in-ring should gel with the on-screen way that you carry your character. Chris Jericho was 100% correct in what he said about Aries & Strong years ago - they had no characters whatsoever. Since then, Aries has become one of the most entertaining douche-bags in the industry, and Strong has yet to find a way to channel his real-life charisma (which I know for a fact he has since I had the pleasure of meeting him once) into himself as a performer. He shows shades of it in PWG, but for whatever reason he's not bringing it out. He reminds of ECW Eddie Guerrero right now, before Eddie was told by Benoit to channel Black Tiger in his American character.


----------



## Meteora2004

Totally agreed about Roddy; I met him a couple years ago and talked to him for a while, and he's a really cool and funny guy. It's pretty frustrating that he either hasn't been given the chance, or just hasn't found the way to amplify that for his persona. Maybe he thinks with ROH he has to be super serious all the time, but checking out a couple of his recent interviews on the TV show, he's at least trying to loosen up. When he finally is able to get something going, I think he'll surprise a lot of people.


----------



## flag sabbath

Strong usually comes across well on the ultra-relaxed PWG commentary slots. But I get the impression that once you point a camera at him & give him a loose script to follow, he freezes. His recent promo work is an improvement, but you can still see the wheels turning while he thinks about what to say next.


----------



## jawbreaker

Roddy was really good when he was picking on Davey with the NRC and on PWG commentary. He's getting a lot better at wrestling to his character too, so at this point all he's really missing is promo skills. Which, to me at least, are overrated and more of a cherry on top than the actual sundae.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - King of Trios 2011 - Night 1*

- Good to see a Tribute to Larry Sweeney, hopefully theres one on High Noon as well

1. Team 3.Ole vs The Osirian Portal
***1/2

2. F.I.S.T. vs Team NHPW Australia
**1/4
As an Australian I'm pretty familiar with Tama and I know hes definitely one of the better young guys in Australia but the other two are just very average. Kabel is really big and just doesn't act like it. And of course why in the fuck wouldn't they come out to Land Down Under. Also NHPW probably doesn't make Top 5 promotions in Australia and theres really not that many to begin with. If they ever go for a Team Australia again they should have just asked Madison Eagles to bring over some guys with her. They also draw pretty poorly concidering they bring over Internationals pretty frequently. 

3. The BDK vs Da Soul Touchaz
**1/2

4. The SAT vs QuackSaw & Manami Toyota
***3/4

5. Team Dragon Gate vs The Spectral Envoy
***1/2

6. The Throwbacks vs Team Osaka Pro
***1/2

7. The Dark Army vs The Colony
***

8. Team Minnesota vs Team Michinoku Pro
***3/4​


----------



## Obfuscation

I take it you'll be watching nights 2 & 3 soon?


----------



## smitlick

Hailsabin said:


> I take it you'll be watching nights 2 & 3 soon?


Yes hopefully night 2 later today.


----------



## Obfuscation

Right on. I need to jump on those myself. Went with Martyr Yourself To Caution instead. The big debut in the manhattan area + great card was too good ton pass up. Generico vs Kid on night 3 was flat out radical. I'm sure you'll get a kick out of it.


----------



## flag sabbath

hold onto your wallets folks...

PWG are doing 5 DVDs for $40.


----------



## TelkEvolon

flag sabbath said:


> hold onto your wallets folks...
> 
> PWG are doing 5 DVDs for $40.


No..... My funds.....


----------



## McQueen

Oh shit.


----------



## KaijuFan

The walls of dvds are closing in....


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - King of Trios 2011 - Night 2*

1. Archibald Peck vs Colt Cabana
**1/2

2. Team Osaka Pro vs F.I.S.T.
****
The Taylor/Gargano dance then kick spot is great

*3. Rey de Voladores*
Zack Sabre Jr vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Marshe Rockett vs El Generico
**** 

4. The Osirian Portal vs Team Dragon Gate
***1/2

5. Arik Cannon vs Eddie Kingston
**3/4

6. The BDK vs The Colony
***1/4

*7. Rey de Voladores*
Frightmare vs Amazing Red vs Obariyon vs 1-2-3 Kid
***1/2

8. QuackSaw & Manami Toyota vs Team Michinoku Pro
***3/4​


----------



## Certified G

Last night I finished watching ROH Best In The World 2011. I have to say I'm usually not a big fan of long matches, 15 to 20 minutes is probably tops for me, after that I just start losing interest.

With that said; Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards for the ROH World Title. Holy shit! This match went well over 30 minutes, nearly 40 minutes iirc, not one boring moment in my opinion. It was really one of the best matches I've seen this year, I love those stiff kicks from Davey Richards. Anyone else thought this was an awesome match and MOTY contender. (this probably has been discussed already but I didn't have the time to watch it until now)


----------



## Even Flow

flag sabbath said:


> hold onto your wallets folks...
> 
> PWG are doing 5 DVDs for $40.


Is the offer still on? Because I don't see anything on the PWG site


----------



## KingCrash

Go to this link:

http://prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter_2011.html


----------



## Even Flow

Cheers


----------



## Even Flow

I ordered the 5 most recent shows from PWG, so i'm upto date now with PWG apart from Steen Wolf.


----------



## Meteora2004

So is PWG still terribly slow with shipping? That's pretty much the only thing stopping me from taking advantage of the sale.


----------



## Dennis Stamp

I have a question for PWG fans. I'm very new to PWG and have been collecting their 2011 DVD's and really enjoying them. I was thinking of going back and starting to collect their older shows on DVD. 

Are there any periods of PWG that are particularly weak that I should look to avoid? I read on another site that the early shows when they first started aren't very good. 

Thanks.


----------



## musdy

Dennis Stamp said:


> I have a question for PWG fans. I'm very new to PWG and have been collecting their 2011 DVD's and really enjoying them. I was thinking of going back and starting to collect their older shows on DVD.
> 
> Are there any periods of PWG that are particularly weak that I should look to avoid? I read on another site that the early shows when they first started aren't very good.
> 
> Thanks.


Probably just the early years (03 & 04)


----------



## flag sabbath

Dennis Stamp said:


> I have a question for PWG fans. I'm very new to PWG and have been collecting their 2011 DVD's and really enjoying them. I was thinking of going back and starting to collect their older shows on DVD.
> 
> Are there any periods of PWG that are particularly weak that I should look to avoid? I read on another site that the early shows when they first started aren't very good.
> 
> Thanks.


You're best off getting PWG Sells Out 1&2 - they cover a lot of the best matches from 2003-08



Meteora2004 said:


> So is PWG still terribly slow with shipping? That's pretty much the only thing stopping me from taking advantage of the sale.


My last order shipped to England in a little over a week.


----------



## jawbreaker

get the Sells Out sets for the notable stuff 03-08, then grab pretty much everything from BOLA 08 on.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah, PWG in 09, 10 and 11 is mostly all worth watching.


----------



## McQueen

Damn now I need to decide what to get.

How are the ASW 8 shows?


----------



## flag sabbath

McQueen said:


> Damn now I need to decide what to get.
> 
> How are the ASW 8 shows?


For $8 a pop they're both well worth getting. 

Night 1 has the must-see NVC vs Genericochet & a technically enthralling Hero vs. Claudio main. The undercard ranges from solid to very good although the Reseda crowd is uncharacteristically sober (or drunk to the point of lethargy).

Night 2 is the stronger card over all. Hero vs. Tozawa in particular is awesome.

Also, Eddie Edwards puts in two of his more coherent performances this year.


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm thinking of grabbing DDT4, Eight, BOLA, and at least one of the ASW8 shows. What else would you guys say is a must-buy from this year?


----------



## Obfuscation

Dennis Stamp said:


> I have a question for PWG fans. I'm very new to PWG and have been collecting their 2011 DVD's and really enjoying them. I was thinking of going back and starting to collect their older shows on DVD.
> 
> Are there any periods of PWG that are particularly weak that I should look to avoid? I read on another site that the early shows when they first started aren't very good.
> 
> Thanks.


88 Miles Per Hour & Taste The Radness were two from 04 that I think should be given a watch.

05 there is plenty of goodness as they really hit their stride by that time. First Battle of Los Angeles tournament are obviously must see shows, same with the original All Star Weekend events. More random events that should be checked out from 2005 range from Zombies (Shouldn't Run), Astonishing X-Mas, After School Special, and Chanukah Chaos (The C's Are Silent). Overall they're quality and they have some really fabulous matches on it.

06 you can't go wrong. Even the follow up show to BOLA 06, Self Titled, has two awesome tag team matches that you should totally check out. Scoring shows during the Joey Ryan title reign is a must.

07 All Star Weekend V both nights. I easily recommend them the most. Overall. Two shows you have to own or watch or whatever. Honestly from this point on 07-now all the shows are honestly worth the cash. I haven't seen EVERY one from 2010 or 2011 but you're already hoooked so you're good on that. The promotion has gotten even better from the start of 07 on. And as a few said before this post, getting PWG Sells Out 1 & 2 is a great way to get introduced to plenty of matches from all the years prior to now.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Glory By Honor II


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I picked up DD4, ASW 8, EIGHT and BOLA 2011


----------



## Dennis Stamp

Thanks for all the great feedback on PWG! (Y)

I'm going to hit up that 5 for $40 sale something fierce.


----------



## Ali Dia

Does anyone know roughly how long this deal lasts?


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - King of Trios 2011 Night 3*

1. The Osirian Portal vs The Colony
***1/4

2. F.I.S.T. vs Team Michinoku Pro
***1/2

3. Ultimate Spider Jr vs Jigsaw
**1/2

*4. Tag Gauntlet*
Da Soul Touchaz vs Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs The Batiri vs The Throwbacks vs Daizee Haze & Sara Del Rey vs Darkness Crabtree & Matt Classic vs The Roughnecks vs Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada vs 3.0 vs KAGETORA & Super Shisa 
***1/4
Slow Motion POUNCE. Matt Classic giving SDR and Haze his ring gear was hilarious. Matt Classic telling Crabtree hes worse than Pinkie was great.

5. Madison Eagles vs Manami Toyota
***1/4

6. Akira Tozawa vs Eddie Kingston
***3/4

*7. Rey de Voladores Final*
El Generico vs 1-2-3 Kid
****

8. The Colony vs F.I.S.T.
****1/4​


----------



## Obfuscation

Generico vs Kid IMFO. Colony vs FIST got strong praise there. Makes me ":mark:" for when I finally see it. On Night One atm.


----------



## Legend

It's a shame that these good PWG/ROH etc. deals are virtually irrelevant for folks across the pond like myself due to the high cost of P & P


----------



## flag sabbath

Legend said:


> It's a shame that these good PWG/ROH etc. deals are virtually irrelevant for folks across the pond like myself due to the high cost of P & P


Even with the international shipping, it still works out around £7-8 a dvd instead of the usual £12-13.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Official Indy DVD Threadq*

_Chikara: King of Trios 2011 Night One​_
1) Ophidian/Amasis/Hieracon vs El Generico/Shane Matthews/Scott Parker - ***3/4

2) Icarus/Chuck Taylor/Johnny Gargano vs Tama Williams/Percy T/Kabel - **

3) Tim Donst/Delirious/Jakob Hammermeier vs Willie Richardson/Marshe Rockett/Acid Jaz - ***1/4

4) Mike Quackenbush/Jigsaw/Manami Toyota vs Amazing Red/Jose Maximo/Will Maximo- ***3/4

5) Hallowicked/Frightmare/Ultramantis Black vs Akira Tozawa/Super Shisa/Kagetora - ***1/2 - 3/4

6) Dasher Hatfield/Sugar Dunkerton/Matt Classic vs Atsushi Kotoge/Daisuke Harada/Ultimate Spider Jr. - ***1/2

7) Fire Ant/Solider Ant/Green Ant vs Sinn Bodni/Obariyon/Kodama - ***1/2

8) Great Sasuke/Jinsei Shinzaki/Dick Togo vs 1-2-3 Kid/Arik Cannon/Darrin Corbin - ***3/4



_Chikara: Martyr Yourself To Caution​_
1) Ophidian vs Sara Del Rey - ***3/4+

2) Solider Ant/Green Ant vs Dasher Hatfield/Sugar Dunkerton - ***1/2

3) Icarus vs Gregory Iron - **

4) Tim Donst/Tursas vs The Young Bucks - ***1/2

5) Ares vs Marshe Rockett - *3/4

6) The Spectral Envoy vs The Dark Army - *** (awesome brawl nonetheless)

7) Mike Quackenbush/Jigsaw vs Chuck Taylor/Johnny Gargano - _Chikara Tag Team Titles_ - ***

8) Eddie Kingston vs Fire Ant - ****


----------



## Emperor DC

Almost up to date with Chikara in terms of DVD releases, just two more matches of SBM and then Klunk In Love, which has been raved about.

Can't wait for this weekend, either. High Noon on GFL. Can't fuckin' wait.


----------



## smitlick

Yep much like the above I'm on a Chikara catchup before High Noon. On Engulfed in a Fever of Spite atm. Should be finished soon.



Hailsabin said:


> Generico vs Kid IMFO. Colony vs FIST got strong praise there. Makes me ":mark:" for when I finally see it. On Night One atm.


The Colony are just great in it. Really good stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation

Colony finally getting their due and winning the tournament. I love it.

I'm playing catch up myself, but I won't finish in time for High Noon. Oh well. Just enjoying the Chikara goodness that I was yet to see.


----------



## McQueen

Ants deserve to be stepped on/incinerated by a magnifying glass.


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen. The closet Green Ant mark.


----------



## McQueen

Nah, the ants were pretty stupid last time I saw them, highly doubt i'd think differently now.


----------



## Platt

Highspots have a new Finlay comp (probably taken from someone else) for sale that might interest some



> His Name is Finlay and loves to fight........ the WORLD
> 6 Disc Set
> 
> 
> 
> Disc 1
> 
> Fit Finlay vs. Young David (Davey Boy Smith) (England, 3/13/82)
> Fit Finlay & Rocky Moran vs. Owen Hart & Ross Hart (2 out of 3 Falls, England, 3/31/84)
> Fit Finlay vs. Marty Jones (2 out of 3 Falls, England, 4/14/84)
> Fit Finlay vs. Danny Collins (England, 2/1/86)
> Fit Finlay vs. The Grasshopper (England, 3/22/86)
> Fit Finlay vs. Tony St. Clair (JIP, Vienna, July 86)
> Fit Finlay & Skull Murphy vs. "Tarzan" Johnny wilson & Don Eagle (England, 9/27/86)
> Fit Finlay vs. Johnny Saint (1/5/88)
> 
> Disc 2
> 
> Fit Finlay vs. Kung Fu (Reslo, 1988)
> Fit Finlay vs. Danny Collins (Reslo, 1988)
> Fit Finlay vs. Danny Collins (Cage Match, Reslo, 1990)
> Fit Finlay vs. Kid McCoy (Cage Match, Reslo, 1990)
> Fit Finlay & Skull Murphy vs. Boston Blackie & ??? (Reslo, 1990)
> Fit Finlay & Skull Murphy vs. Steve Jones (Regal) & Orig Williams (Reslo, 1990)
> Fit Finlay vs. Rambo (Vienna Handheld, 1990)
> Fit Finlay vs. Owen Hart (Vienna Handheld, 1990)
> Fit Finlay vs. Steve Wright (Graz, 6/30/90)
> CWA Music Video "We Are Dynamite"
> 
> Disc 3
> 
> Fit Finlay & Marty Jones vs. Mile Zrno & Franz Schumann (Vienna Handheld, 8/3/90)
> Fit Finlay vs. Jushin Liger (Japan, 2/6/91)
> Fit Finlay, Demonlition Axe, Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Riki Choshu, Tatsumi Fujinami & Masa saito (Japan, 2/10/91)
> Fit Finlay & Franz Schumann vs. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase (Japan, 2/14/91)
> Fit Finlay vs. Jushin Liger (Japan, 4/15/91)
> Fit Finlay & 2 Cold Scorpio vs. Shiro Koshinaka & Kobayashi (Japan Handheld, 4/17/91)
> Fit Finlay vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (Japan Handheld, 4/28/91)
> Fit Finlay & Johnny Smith vs. Chris Benoit & Tony St. Clair (Vienna Handheld, 8/3/91)
> Fit Finlay vs. Chris Benoit (Vienna Handheld, 8/18/91)
> 
> Disc 4
> 
> Fit Finlay vs. Tony St. Clair (Hanover Handheld, 9/9/91)
> Fit Finlay vs. Franz Schumann (Hanover Handheld, 9/10/91)
> Fit Finlay vs. Tony St. Clair (Irish Street Fight, Hanover Handheld, 9/11/91)
> Fit Finlay vs. Dave Taylor (Hanover Handheld, 9/15/91)
> Fit Finlay vs. Tony St. Clair (Irish Street Fight, Hanover Handheld, 10/13/91)
> Fit Finlay vs. Tony St. Clair (Irish Street Fight, Hanover Handheld, 10/18/91)
> 
> Disc 5
> 
> Fit Finlay vs. Rambo (Hanover Handheld, 10/19/91)
> Fit Finlay vs. Rambo (Irish Street Fight, Bremen Handheld, 1991)
> Fit Finlay vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (Japan Handheld, 4/18/92)
> Fit Finlay vs. El Samurai (Japan Handheld, 4/23/92)
> Fit Finlay vs. Jushin Liger (Japan, 4/26/92)
> Fit Finlay & Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero & ***** Casas (Japan, 4/30/92)
> Fit Finlay vs. Eddie Gilbert (Bremen Handheld, 12/19/92)
> 
> Disc 6
> 
> Fit Finlay vs. Norio Honaga (Japan, 5/28/93)
> Fit Finlay vs. Jushin Liger (Bremen Handheld, 12/18/93)
> Fit Finlay vs. Jushin Liger (Japan, 5/26/94)
> Fit Finlay vs. Terry Funk vs. Tiger Steele (Germany, 3-Way Hardcore Match, 5/18/01)
> Fit Finlay vs. Rob Brookside (Germany, Irish Street Fight, 5/19/01)


----------



## antoniomare007

that looks interesting to say the least. The only match I've seen is the tag match with Benoit, Eddie and Casas.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Cal's set is really good as well (14 discs), I'd say the Marty Jones 14/4/84 match is the best on the set and that one is on youtube. Its a 6 disc set covering fucking Finlay so at the minimum it'll be good, but Cal's set I'd say covers more ground and is likely to have a better consistency rate in terms of good-great matches given who made the set and what sort of match they class as worthy of making a compilation set.


----------



## Tarfu

Wish I hadn't stopped watching Chikara pre-KOT 2009. I just kinda slowly fell off the train and now I'm way behind. And now I've somewhat lost interest in everything else. Even PWG can't light me up anymore with their hard-hitting "indy style" (which I've grown to loathe), though Dragon's return got me excited for a while.

It's a dilemma. I can't afford buying every Chikara show (tried for a little while) but I also don't want to pirate them from a moral standpoint. Maybe I'll just get a couple Best ofs for starters.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Engulfed In A Fever of Spite*

1. Los Ice Creams vs The Throwbacks
FUN
Fun stuff. Hopefully Caleb is a Chikara fan for a long time after this.

2. Tim Donst vs Kamakazi Kid
**

3. Grizzly Redwood vs Daizee Haze
*

4. Ophidian vs Will o' the Wisp II
*1/4

5. Tursas vs UltraMantis Black
**1/4

6. Delirious vs Hallowicked
**3/4

7. F.I.S.T. vs Mike Quackenbush & Frightmare
***

8. Jakob Hammermeier vs Eddie Kingston
**1/2

9. The Batiri vs The Colony
***1/2

Overall a fun but forgettable show.

Just listed it for Sale as well
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170725458498​


----------



## Groovemachine

Am I being a total retard? Where is this PWG 5 for $40 deal? It's not showing up anywhere on Highspots for me.

EDIT: Worked it out. PWG mailing list only. Yikes I feel dumb.


----------



## KingCrash

*NWA Force-1 - Double Dared*


Alex Payne vs. Pelle Primeau - **

Kevin Cunningham, Josh Adams & Matt Saigon vs. Chuck Lennox, Eric C. Jones & Drolix - **

Mia Yim vs. Kimber Lee - **

Ty Hagen vs. Greg Excellent - *1/2

*F1 Tag Team Titles*
The Monster Squad (Anthony Graves & Jon Dahmer) vs. The SAT - **1/2

Joe Ettell vs. LJ Cruz - N/A

Niles Young vs. Kyle Maverick - *1/2

*F1 Heritage Title*
Ryan Slater vs. Ophidian - **3/4

*F1 Title*
Joe Gacy vs. Sami Callihan - **1/4

*F1 Title*
Joe Gacy vs. Pelle Primeau - *

*F1 Title*
Joe Gacy vs. Johnny Calzone - N/A

NWA Force-1 feels like bad CZW circa 07-08 minus the hardcore matches. The top of the card is mediocre to horrible, the only good matches are usually by outsiders and the booking makes no sense. For some reason the crowd loves The Monster Squad though.



*AAW - Scars & Stripes 2011*


CLASH (Cameron Skyy & Tommy Treznik) vs. Zero Gravity (CJ Esparza & Bret Gakiya) - **

Christian Faith vs. Jesse Emerson - *

Ryan Boz vs. Austin Mannix - SQUASH

Irish Airborne (Dave & Jake Crist) vs. Eric Ryan & Bobby Beverly - **

*AAW Heritage Title*
Mason Beck vs. Shane Hollister - ***1/4

*AAW Tag Team Titles*
Awesome Threesome (Knight Wagner & Jordan McEntyre) vs. Colt Cabana & Gregory Iron - **1/4

Michael Elgin vs. Brent B - SQUASH

Arik Cannon vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2

Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine vs. Keith Walker & N8 Mattson - ***

*AAW Heavyweight Title - Two out of Three Falls*
Silas Young vs. Dan Lawrence - **3/4

Couple of good matches on the show, main event would have been better minus the clumsy dirty finish, Truth Martini is so much more enjoyable in AAW then ROH right now. 
​


----------



## geraldinhio

For everyone who isn't following Steen on twitter drop what you're doing and do it right now .He's fucking awesome . Here's his profile pic ATM . :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC

Tarfu said:


> Wish I hadn't stopped watching Chikara pre-KOT 2009. I just kinda slowly fell off the train and now I'm way behind. And now I've somewhat lost interest in everything else. Even PWG can't light me up anymore with their hard-hitting "indy style" (which I've grown to loathe), though Dragon's return got me excited for a while.
> 
> It's a dilemma. I can't afford buying every Chikara show (tried for a little while) but I also don't want to pirate them from a moral standpoint. Maybe I'll just get a couple Best ofs for starters.


Chikara is now the only company I support in terms of spending my money and looking out for results.

It's so awesome at the moment, the in-ring stuff really has gone to another level. 

Tursas is a beast, Soldier ant is showing mad potential, Fire Ant has literally become the hot property of the company, etc. Some terrific stuff going on.

No better time for anyone to become a fan, or get back in love with the company than High Noon imo.


----------



## Tarfu

Thinking about ordering it, card looks enjoyable even if I'm unaware of current events. Should be worth it for the first singles champion's crowning alone.

Also, best poster ever:


----------



## Emperor DC

I'd recommend looking through the results on the homepage, reading the blogs, etc.

The two big story arcs at the moment are Kingston/Quack for the Grand Championship after a 12 Large: Summit dedicated to Larry and UMB/Ares' war which has led to UMB/Hallowicked versus Ares/Donst at High Noon. Loser loses something. UMB - Mask, Hallowicked - Mask, Donst - Hair, Ares - Eye of Tyr.

The added factor is Delirious is still BDK's pet and under Ares' control.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Aniversario & His Amazing Friends*

1. Brodie Lee vs Hieracon
**1/2

2. Frightmare vs Archibald Peck
***

3. The Throwbacks vs The Batiri
**1/4

4. UltraMantis Black vs Chuck Taylor
***

5. Eddie Kingston vs Sinn Bodhi
**3/4
Very nice that Sinn apologised for his comments.

6. The Colony & Madison Eagles vs The BDK
***1/2
I love Jakob announce then run back to the locker room to come out again.

*7. 12 Large Summit*
Hallowicked vs Mike Quackenbush
****

*8. Losing Team Splits Up*
3.0 vs The UnStable
***
Whoevers girlfriend thats supposed to be, damn shes hot. Match was underwhelming though.​


----------



## EffectRaven

I gotta get some Chikara shows. I heard about their first iPPV so I went over to their website and started watching a bunch of their podcasts and there's just something infectious about this company

High Noon will be my first show from them. Should be a great introduction


----------



## William Murderface

Glory By Honor VII

1. Jerry Lynn vs Kenny King: **1/2
2. Adam Pearce vs Brent Albright: ***
3. Go Shiazaki vs Kevin Steen: ***1/2
4. Bryan Danielson vs Katsuhiko Nakajima ****
5. Erick Stevens vs Rhett Titus: *1/2
6. Roderick Strong, Ruckus, Jigsaw vs Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards, Shane Hagadorn: ***
7. Kensuke Sasaki vs Claudio Castagnoli: ***
8. Nigel McGuinness vs El Generico: ****
9: Thr BRiscoes, Austin Aries vs Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, Delirious vs Necro Butcher: ***1/2

Is Man Up & Unforgettable good shows?


----------



## Bubz

Man up is an awesome ppv. The undercard is hella fun and the two main events are great (Ladder war and Dragon/Morishima).

Unforgettable is okay, it has a lot of skippable stuff, but Strong/Gibson is great and so is the main event tag between Kobashi/Homicide and Joe/Low Ki, probably the only memorable matches on the card.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Bubz said:


> Kobashi/Homicide and Joe/Low Ki


It was a fucking great match, Kobashi's party there.


----------



## smitlick

Kobashi/Homicide vs Joe/Ki is better than Kobashi vs Joe IMO


----------



## Obfuscation

You can't go wrong with either match. Modern day classics.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah, definitely a great match, think I'll give it a rewatch.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ITS THE DVD SET YOU ALL CLAMORED FOR

https://www.rohwrestling.com/product/eddie-edwards-road-triple-crown-2-disc-set


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao


----------



## KingCrash

I know it's a history of Eddie but some of those matches will be rough to sit through, like the Jig/Eddie match and the first four matches of Disc 2. Can't even remember that Aries/Edwards match from International Challenge.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The set could have def been tweaked for improvement:

Wolves & Blade vs. Resilience - 8/24/2007
Edwards & Shiozaki vs. Strong & Stevens - 11/8/2008
Wolves vs. Strong & Jay Briscoe - 1/16/2009
Wolves vs. Steen & Generico - 1/30/2009
Wolves vs. Strong & Albright - 3/14/2009
Edwards vs. Danielson - 4/24/2009
Wolves vs. Steen & Generico - 6/27/2009
Wolves vs. Steen & Generico - 9/26/2009
Wolves & Kozlov vs. Briscoes & Romero - 12/17/2009
Wolves & KOW vs. Briscoes & Young Bucks - 1/30/2010
Wolves vs. Briscoes - 3/26/2010
Edwards vs. Daniels - 5/8/2010
Wolves vs. Young Bucks - 7/23/2010
Wolves vs. Generico & Cabana - 7/24/2010
Edwards vs. Black - 8/27/2010
Edwards vs. Daniels - 2/26/2011
Edwards vs. Elgin - 3/18/2011
Edwards vs. Strong - 3/19/2011


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Aniversario The Legendary Super Powers Show*

1. Dasher Hatfield vs Jakob Hammermeier
*1/4

2. 3.0 vs The BDK
***

3. Hieracon vs Grizzly Redwood
*1/2

4. The Spectral Envoy vs The Dark Army
***1/4

5. Sugar Dunkerton vs Archibald Peck
**3/4

6. Eddie Kingston vs Chuck Taylor
***3/4

*7. 12 Large Summit*
Vin Gerard vs Brodie Lee
**3/4

8. The SAT vs The Colony
***1/2
lmao at the can of RAID.​


----------



## Fighter Daron

SuperDuperSonic said:


> ITS THE DVD SET YOU ALL CLAMORED FOR
> 
> https://www.rohwrestling.com/product/eddie-edwards-road-triple-crown-2-disc-set


I can only see:

3. Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong...Death Before Dishonor VI 8/2/08
4. American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico (World Tag Team Title Tables Match)...ROH on HDNet Episode 11
5. American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black (World Tag Team Title Match)...ROH on HDNet Episode 15
6. Eddie Edwards vs. Bryan Danielson...A Cut Above 4/24/09
7. Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen (Anything Goes Match)...Final Countdown Tour: Boston 9/25/09
8. American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks...ROH on HDNet Episode 46
9. Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards (World TV Title Tournament Finals)...ROH on HDNet Episode 55
10. Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels...Supercard of Honor V 5/8/10
11. American Wolves vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico...Salvation 7/24/10
12. Eddie Edwards vs. Tyler Black...Champions Challenge 8/27/10

And then...

What a bunch of crap!


----------



## McQueen

If only that cole smiley of him marking out worked on this site too.


----------



## seabs

McQueen said:


> If only that cole smiley of him marking out worked on this site too.


*Just copy the image location 








*


----------



## Corey

Can you guys do me a favor and go to GoFightLive and see if you can watch anything? Everytime I try to it says I need to update my flash player but I've already done that.


----------



## KingCrash

For some reason it doesn't work for me in Firefox but it will in Chrome/Iron.


----------



## McQueen

Too lazy to do that *Lord Seabridge IV*


----------



## Corey

KingCrash said:


> For some reason it doesn't work for me in Firefox but it will in Chrome/Iron.


Well at least I know I'm not the only one having the problem, but I wish I knew what the hell was going on. I got shit to watch that I paid for!


----------



## seabs

*Nigel's retirement match in wXw has been announces as being against Jon Ryan. Kinda dissapointing but the show is stacked already anyway. Card.

Nigel's wrestling for IPW:UK at the end of the month too and that card looks amazing too. Card.*


----------



## smitlick

Yeah i saw Jon Ryan and thought jesus thats disappointing...


----------



## seabs

*Well I guess in fairness the top guys like Walter, Sabre and Scurll were already booked and if Nigel was signed before they announced Togo vs Sabre then I bet they would have done a double retirement match with Togo and Nigel. I'll still hold hope with Ryan though after his match with Sabre at Ambition 2 which was super.*


----------



## Concrete

On a related note, the first match of Nigel's Retirement tour begins tonight.


----------



## Corey

enlightenedone9 said:


> On a related note, the first match of Nigel's Retirement tour begins tonight.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Just now wondering... how long till ROH puts out a Haas & Benjamin comp? LULULULULULULUULULULULULULULUL


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo*

1. The Throwbacks vs The Batiri
***

2. Ophidian vs Isaias Velazquez
**1/4

3. The Colony vs F.I.S.T.
***1/4

4. Frightmare vs Hieracon
**1/4

*5. 12 Large Summit*
Sara Del Rey vs Icarus
***

*6. 12 Large Summit*
Hallowicked vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/4

*7. 12 Large Summit*
UltraMantis Black vs Fire Ant
***1/4

8. Colt Cabana vs Eddie Kingston
**1/2

9. Da Soul Touchaz vs The BDK
***​


----------



## Scavo

Jack Evans 187 said:


>


Well, we shall see how Nigel performs given the injury. Nevertheless, this should be awesome match.


----------



## Concrete

I'm really excited to see how the match turns out. I will be in Watertown tonight and can't wait to see it.


----------



## Corey

ROH's Veteran's Day BOGO Sale:



> _*This weekend is your opportunity to get a piece of Ring of Honor history for FREE!!!!*_
> 
> 
> For this weekend only, all ROH event DVD's from 2005-2009 will be FREE with your purchase of any ROH event, HDNet, or compilation DVD from 2010 & 2011. *Buy one 2010 or 2011 DVD & get one 2005-2009 DVD free; buy 2, get 2 free, buy 3, get 3, and so on*. This sale applies only to all in-stock Ring of Honor event DVD's so take advantage of this great BOGO sale while supplies are available.
> 
> 
> *In order to receive your free DVD please read the following instructions:*
> 
> 
> 1) Add the Ring of Honor DVD's you are purchasing from 2010-2011 into your shopping cart.
> 
> 
> 2) For each ROH DVD you are buying from 2010-2011 you can receive ONE free ROH DVD from 2005-2009. This offer is valid on all in-stock titles currently listed in the Online Store. *Your FREE selections must be entered into the section called "Order Comments" which is at the bottom of the checkout page where you choose your payment method.*
> 
> 
> 3) Do not add your free selections to the shopping cart or you will be charged for them.
> 
> 
> 4) You may add apparel, tickets, autographed photos, or Non-ROH DVD's to you order however they *DO NOT* count towards this sale.
> 
> This offer is valid until Monday, November 14th at 9:00 AM EST. Please note there are no adjustments to previous purchases.
> 
> 
> Visit the ROH SHOP Today to take advantage of this amazing deal!!


----------



## Obfuscation

I like that ROH set mentions 2005-2009 shows for sell even though they hardly have dick from those years. Which blows considering that is all I care to get from the promotion.


----------



## ddog121

You guys just missed Tozawa sing on the DGUSA Ippv. It was awesome.


----------



## ddog121

DGUSA Revolt!
D.U.F vs. The Scene **1/2
Jon Davis vs. Sami Callihan ***1/4-***1/2
Akira Tozawa vs. Masato Yoshino ***1/2
Ronin vs. CIMA and Brodie Lee ***1/4
BJ Whitmer Squash Match *
Fray! ***1/2
Tozawa/Swann segment: AWESOME
YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk ***3/4

Super fun show, nothing blow away but a fun show to sit through.


----------



## FITZ

ddog121 said:


> DGUSA Revolt!
> D.U.F vs. The Scene **1/2
> Jon Davis vs. Sami Callihan ***1/4-***1/2
> Akira Tozawa vs. Masato Yoshino ***1/2
> Ronin vs. CIMA and Brodie Lee ***1/4
> BJ Whitmer Squash Match *
> Fray! ***1/2
> Tozawa/Swann segment: AWESOME
> YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk ***3/4
> 
> *Super fun show, nothing blow away but a fun show to sit through*.


I think that can be said for just about every single DGUSA show. Which isn't really a bad thing but it does make some of their shows a little repetitive to watch.


----------



## Obfuscation

I've yet to see anything from the promotion. I should watch the Sami Callihan matches. His promos for the promotion are great, imo. Are they worth checking out?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Shingo vs. Bryan Danielson should be your top priority.


----------



## bigbuxxx

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Shingo vs. Bryan Danielson should be your top priority.


agreed. also, doi vs danielson and richards vs shingo. ridiculously good matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

Not surprised there was a great Danielson match. That's a given. More into what I asked seeing how he's set to have a big tag match upcoming.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

bigbuxxx said:


> agreed. also, doi vs danielson and richards vs shingo. ridiculously good matches.


Is it wrong of me to hope Danielson is temporarily fired again so he can do singles matches against Tozawa and Yoshino?


----------



## McQueen

Yes. Smackdown needs him pretty bad to offset shit like Wade and Orton plowing through people like they don't matter.


----------



## KingCrash

Hailsabin said:


> Not surprised there was a great Danielson match. That's a given. More into what I asked seeing how he's set to have a big tag match upcoming.


Callihan's best match in DGUSA was probably in a tag with Cannon vs. Mochizuki and Yokosuka and then his singles match with Mochizuki. Both good but usually outshined by the DG regulars and Ronin, specifically Gargano.

And the ippv tonight was good despite the crowd being dead for most of it. I can see why CIMA wants Uhaa Nation to go to Japan for a tour soon and I didn't expect that voice to come out of Tozawa.


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> Callihan's best match in DGUSA was probably in a tag with Cannon vs. Mochizuki and Yokosuka and then his singles match with Mochizuki. Both good but usually outshined by the DG regulars and Ronin, specifically Gargano.
> 
> And the ippv tonight was good despite the crowd being dead for most of it. I can see why CIMA wants Uhaa Nation to go to Japan for a tour soon and I didn't expect that voice to come out of Tozawa.


Did you/someone else post the matches in the multimedia section or will XWT be my route? I'd love to check them out.


----------



## KingCrash

I know XWT (and maybe the media section here) has the Fearless 2011 show with Callihan/Mochizuki but I don't think any others have popped up due to the dvds not being out for awhile because Sal (the guy that did ROH's and now DGUSA/EVOLVE DVDS) almost died.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well damn, that's too bad. I'll hit up XWT for Fearless then. the whole show will work. Need to give it a chance as I already did like Dragon Gate. Better late than never.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Watch the July 2009 show, that way your expectations will be so high that you'll be bored with the current picture.


----------



## Obfuscation

That plan is so outrageous I might just do it. Won't make any promises as I'm fixated on finishing all the Chikara shows from this year right now.


----------



## smitlick

Added to Pro Wrestling Superstars @ WrestleReunion 6 next January is 

- WORLD OF SPORT RULES
Colt Cabana vs Finlay


----------



## Chismo

Watched Dragon Gate USA's Revolt last nigh. Some thoughts (copied from another thread):

That was one helluva PPV last night, I enjoyed it.

GOOD:

- shitload of good wrestling
- funny moments with Tozawa and Taylor
- Uhaa Nation is THE boss! Seriously, check him out!
- B.J. Whitmer is back, it was nice to see him again
- a lot of different styles of wrestling
- great build with match-card
- superb stream quality, ROH can only dream of this
- the Hulk/YAMATO match is an instant classic, my MOTY

BAD:

- the crowd was boring, stupid and dead until the semi main event, but they were awesome for the Hulk/YAMATO match


Some ratings:

Callihan/Davis ***
Yoshino/Tozawa ***1/2
CIMA & Brodie Lee/Taylor & Gargano ***
FRAY Match ***3/4 (Uhaa Nation's performance gets *****)
Hulk/YAMATO *****3/4* (MOTY)

Anyway, this is one of the best US shows in 2011, up there with Manhattan Mayhem IV, HTCS Chapter 1, BOLA, MITB, etc.


----------



## Corey

More people need to watch DGUSA's Enter The Dragon 2011 from earlier this year. It's a 6 match show in which every single match got ***+ from me and the double main event is some real good shit.


----------



## peachchaos

smitlick said:


> Added to Pro Wrestling Superstars @ WrestleReunion 6 next January is
> 
> - WORLD OF SPORT RULES
> Colt Cabana vs Finlay


Thank God.


----------



## ddog121

First off, holy shit to Cabana v. Finley. That's gonna be awesome.
Second, Callihan v. Mochizuki was really good and last night Davis and Callihan had a great match, Davis looked like a beast and Sami took a good beating.
Third, the first three DGUSA shows will blow your mind but as you progress you see the quality go down a bit and the crowds continue to get deader with each passing show. Last night's crowd was bad.


----------



## Fighter Daron

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Just now wondering... how long till ROH puts out a Haas & Benjamin comp? LULULULULULULUULULULULULULULUL


Wow, I'd love to have that, it'll solve my insomnia issues.


----------



## jawbreaker

smitlick said:


> Added to Pro Wrestling Superstars @ WrestleReunion 6 next January is
> 
> - WORLD OF SPORT RULES
> Colt Cabana vs Finlay


so this means Finlay will have matches on the DGUSA and PWG shows too?

Finlay vs. Great Sasuke, book it PWG.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

SHINGO VS FINLAY PLZ


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> so this means Finlay will have matches on the DGUSA and PWG shows too?
> 
> Finlay vs. Great Sasuke, book it PWG.


Possibly.. Have to wait and see i guess


*Chikara - A Demon In His Pocket* 

1. Gregory Iron vs Icarus
**

2. Cameron Skyy, Bryce Benjamin & Joey Marx vs Gavin Quinn, Tommy Treznik & Ded Vaughn
**1/4

3. Hieracon vs Vin Gerard
**

4. The Throwbacks vs The BDK
**3/4

5. Incoherence vs F.I.S.T.
***1/2
How did Bryce get Sammartino and Zbyszko confused?

*6. 12 Large Summit*
Ophidian vs Mike Quackenbush
****

*7. 12 Large Summit*
UltraMantis Black vs Eddie Kingston
***

8. The Colony vs The BDK
***1/2​


----------



## Obfuscation

^Pretty spot on with me. Quack vs Ophidian was :mark: level.


----------



## Corey

*Dragon Gate USA - Bushido: Code of the Warrior 2011*

Masato Yoshino vs. AR Fox - N/A (stream cut out a couple times and there was no sound for half of it)

PAC vs. Brodie Lee - ***1/4

Akira Tozawa vs. Rich Swann - **1/4

BxB Hulk vs. Johnny Gargano ***3/4+

*South Philly Street Fight*
Sabu vs. Pinkie Sanchez - *

*Open The Freedom Gate Championship*
YAMATO(c) vs. Chuck Taylor - ***

*Open The United Gate Championship*
CIMA & Ricochet(c) vs. Sami Callihan & Arik Cannon - ***3/4

*Overall: 7.25/10*​
- The first 4 matches all felt like some kind of gauntlet, as the opponents would come out instantly after the last match. PAC/Brodie was a really fun big man vs. little man match. I didn't really care for Tozawa/Swann, too many unnecessary nearfalls. Hulk/Gargano was really really good. Heel Hulk is awesome and Gargano is the ace of the company as far as I'm concerned. Oh and Brodie on commentary, that was a lot of fun.

- Sabu/Pinkie was pretty bad. Amazes me they put him in a singles match. Post match stuff was really good though. ECW Flashbacks!

- YAMATO/Chucky T wasn't all that great imo. Chucky seriously dominated the entire match and it wasn't all that exciting. Finish will lead to Ronin tension I'm sure. YAMATO is a bald headed badass with awesome theme music.

- Really surprised they put the Tag Title on last, but the match was really damn good. Tons of cool spots and great action.

- Overall it was a solid show with two great matches but nothing really to go out of your way to see.​


----------



## Obfuscation

Callihan main event, woot. I'll check out Brodie Lee vs PAC & BxB Hulk vs Gargano too. Why did Pinkie have to face garbage like Sabu?


----------



## Concrete

In a not so surprising but still disappointing event, Brian Kendrick and Paul London appear to have been wasted when wrestling for 2CW tonight in Binghamton,NY. Paul London seemed fine in the ring, though I believe he was completely baked. He seemed to ramble on about the craziest things, which I didn't mind because it was funny ass shit, and in the end backstage personnel had to come out and take the mic from him because he wouldn't stop. So instead of what could have been a really good match between them and SSB it turned into a beer filled "comedy" match. The entire match was based around beer. London and Kendrick brought a bag full of 6-packs to the ring and kept drinking and giving beers to SSB. They tried to sell it really hard that they were just faking it but it was clear as day that Kendrick was in no form to be working a match. The previous night they seemed pretty good but tonight made me laugh and not for the good reasons. Luckily the rest of the show was pretty good so they didn't ruin my night.


----------



## RKing85

PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2011
This dvd arrived at my house about two weeks ago, and I am ashamed it took me this long to watch it. Outstanding show. Only paused it once for 5 minutes to run to the bathroom and grab a drink.

Chris Hero vs Willie Mack - This match went almost 20 minutes, but it didn't feel like 20 minutes. Mack beating Hero would have been very questionable, but then when the Kings got the match later against Young Bucks it made sense. 
***3/4

Kevin Steen vs Dave Finlay - Really good story telling in this match. Obviously Finlay is starting to show his age, but still better than half the guys on the current WWE roster.
***

El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli - I knew this was going to be good, but it was even better than I expected. You know you have two good workers when they can botch a spot quite badly, but recover without trying to do it over, and the crowd forgives them for the botch instantly. 
****1/2

Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong - Not one of their better matches, but still good. hard to match some of the matches they have put together.
***1/2

RockNES Monsters vs The Dynasty - By no means a bad match, but this match gets dragged down a little by being one of the two weakest on the card.
**1/2

El Generico vs Willie Mack - I've heard Mack got injured in his first match and that's why this one had so much comedy at the start and was fairly short. Entertaining sure, but just a good but match
**1/4

Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen - Really enjoyed the eye poking exchange at the beginning. Yeah it was juvenile, but it was entertaining. The finishing exchanges were very enjoyable as well. 
***1/2

The Young Bucks (c) vs The Kings of Wrestling - Started hot, slowed down a little in the middle, and then picked up at the end again. That formula more often than not gets you a solid rating. Finish upset me a little, but I guess that's what they had to do to get the Bucks the win.
***3/4

El Generico vs Kevin Steen - Great call by PWG to make this the final, piggy backing off the ROH stuff. Would have prefered another 5 minutes, but since both guys wrestled about 40 minutes that night, they get a pass.
****


----------



## RKing85

and if you needed Hero to go out in the first round, I would have switched Willie Mack and Fit Finlay in the brackets. Have Finlay go over Hero in one quater-final, and have Steen beat Mack in another. Then have Finaly/Generico in the semi's.

That crowd was loving Finlay, and they certainly would have loved to have seen him twice that night.


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *Dragon Gate USA - Bushido: Code of the Warrior 2011*
> 
> Masato Yoshino vs. AR Fox - N/A (stream cut out a couple times and there was no sound for half of it)
> 
> PAC vs. Brodie Lee - ***1/4
> 
> Akira Tozawa vs. Rich Swann - **1/4
> 
> BxB Hulk vs. Johnny Gargano ***3/4+
> 
> *South Philly Street Fight*
> Sabu vs. Pinkie Sanchez - *
> 
> *Open The Freedom Gate Championship*
> YAMATO(c) vs. Chuck Taylor - ***
> 
> *Open The United Gate Championship*
> CIMA & Ricochet(c) vs. Sami Callihan & Arik Cannon - ***3/4
> 
> *Overall: 7.25/10*​
> - The first 4 matches all felt like some kind of gauntlet, as the opponents would come out instantly after the last match. PAC/Brodie was a really fun big man vs. little man match. I didn't really care for Tozawa/Swann, too many unnecessary nearfalls. Hulk/Gargano was really really good. Heel Hulk is awesome and Gargano is the ace of the company as far as I'm concerned. Oh and Brodie on commentary, that was a lot of fun.
> 
> - Sabu/Pinkie was pretty bad. Amazes me they put him in a singles match. Post match stuff was really good though. ECW Flashbacks!
> 
> - YAMATO/Chucky T wasn't all that great imo. Chucky seriously dominated the entire match and it wasn't all that exciting. Finish will lead to Ronin tension I'm sure. YAMATO is a bald headed badass with awesome theme music.
> 
> - Really surprised they put the Tag Title on last, but the match was really damn good. Tons of cool spots and great action.
> 
> - Overall it was a solid show with two great matches but nothing really to go out of your way to see.​


Me Meteora and KaijuaFan had an amazing time at the show and CZW was even better. We went to Dragon Gate really drunk so most of that was really blurry but I think I liked all of it. I marked out like crazy when Tozawa sang. 

Also I've seen a few CZW shows and tonight's was hands down the best. For some reason we marked the fuck out for Uhaa Nation so we loved his squash match. Mia and Greg Excellent had a crazy match, Mia stiffed the shit out of Excellent and I really thought she was going to pull off the win. Callihan/Cole is a MOTYC for me. So much emotion in the match and it was pulled off perfectly. Also Mia continued to steal the show when she took a pile driver from the apron through a table. 

It was an awesome night, can't wait for High Noon. We're getting in line at noon in hopes of getting good seats. Now we're going to have some pasta and continue watching $5 Wrestling half drunk.


----------



## Obfuscation

Did Callihan win the Jr Heavyweight Title tonight?


----------



## FITZ

Spoiler: spoiler



Yeah, I marked out like crazy for it.


----------



## Obfuscation

AWESOME. What a fantastic night in PA.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - The Evil That Lines Within Part 4*

1. Los Ice Creams vs Aeroform vs The Olsen Twins vs The Batiri
***
Olsens, Aeroform and the Ice Creams all need to be on Chikara Shows more often.

2. Dasher Hatfield vs Tursas
**1/4

3. Shiima Xion vs Cheech Hernandez
***

4. Sugar Dunkerton vs Ophidian
***

5. Eddie Kingston vs Hieracon
**1/2

6. The Spectral Envoy vs The BDK
**3/4

*7. Young Lions Cup*
Frightmare vs Kodama
**1/2

8. Mike Quackenbush & The Colony vs Vin Gerard & F.I.S.T.
***3/4​


----------



## Corey

So who else is pumped for some damn good wrestling today? We got High Noon and Freedom Fight back to back. Gonna be a pretty awesome day. (although Turning Point is gonna be trash but who's even counting that?)


----------



## Emperor DC

I'm not bothered about DG:USA. Never have been.

High Noon though, that's a different story.

5 hours.


----------



## smitlick

DeeCee said:


> I'm not bothered about DG:USA. Never have been.
> 
> High Noon though, that's a different story.
> 
> 5 hours.


Yeah won't be bothering with DGUSA at all today either. Maybe another time but as it is I'll be happy to make it all the way through High Noon without going to sleep.


----------



## Scavo

So, any reports about Nigel-Edwards match?


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Revolution USA*

1. Homicide vs Tommaso Ciampa
*3/4

2. Michael Elgin vs Andy Ridge
**1/4

3. Grizzly Redwood vs Mike Bennett
*1/4

*4. First Blood Match*
The All Night Express vs The Briscoe Brothers
***

5. Christopher Daniels vs Colt Cabana
***

6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
***1/4

*7. No DQ*
El Generico vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

8. The Kings of Wrestling vs The American Wolves
****1/4​


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm on the Chikara bandwagon. Because wrestling should be fun, plus the build is killer!


----------



## KingCrash

Jack Evans 187 said:


> - The first 4 matches all felt like some kind of gauntlet, as the opponents would come out instantly after the last match. PAC/Brodie was a really fun big man vs. little man match. I didn't really care for Tozawa/Swann, too many unnecessary nearfalls. Hulk/Gargano was really really good. Heel Hulk is awesome and Gargano is the ace of the company as far as I'm concerned. Oh and Brodie on commentary, that was a lot of fun.
> 
> - Sabu/Pinkie was pretty bad. Amazes me they put him in a singles match. Post match stuff was really good though. ECW Flashbacks!
> 
> - YAMATO/Chucky T wasn't all that great imo. Chucky seriously dominated the entire match and it wasn't all that exciting. Finish will lead to Ronin tension I'm sure. YAMATO is a bald headed badass with awesome theme music.
> 
> - Really surprised they put the Tag Title on last, but the match was really damn good. Tons of cool spots and great action.
> 
> - Overall it was a solid show with two great matches but nothing really to go out of your way to see.​


I'd agree with the first four matches but I thought the Freedom Gate match was better then the United Tag Title match. I thought Taylor did far better then expected and it actually built drama for a match and story which is definitely needed in DGUSA. The main got great at the end but was just there for the beginning and middle due to CIMA and Ricochet running circles around Callihan and Cannon and no one really wanted to cheer for them. 

And apparently Sabu/Fox/Davis vs. The D.U.F. is going to main event tonight's show, which is meh considering you know Sabu's going to be the focal point and for this show it should close with what I assume will be at least a very good YAMATO/Gargano title match.


----------



## Corey

KingCrash said:


> I'd agree with the first four matches but I thought the Freedom Gate match was better then the United Tag Title match. I thought Taylor did far better then expected and it actually built drama for a match and story which is definitely needed in DGUSA. The main got great at the end but was just there for the beginning and middle due to CIMA and Ricochet running circles around Callihan and Cannon and no one really wanted to cheer for them.
> 
> *And apparently Sabu/Fox/Davis vs. The D.U.F. is going to main event tonight's show*, which is meh considering you know Sabu's going to be the focal point and for this show it should close with what I assume will be at least a very good YAMATO/Gargano title match.


If they seriously do that then they're fucking idiots. YAMATO/Gargano can be an easy MOTYC candidate and I did expect Gargano to win, but after what happened last night I'm not really sure. PAC/Ricochet would even make more sense main eventing than that.


----------



## Corey

*Chikara - High Noon*

Jigsaw vs. El Generico - **3/4

The Young Bucks vs. Fire Ant & Soldier Ant - ***3/4

Sara Del Ray vs. Jakob Hammermeier - *3/4

Green Ant vs. Tursas - ***1/2

Colt Cabana vs. Archibald Peck - *3/4

Gregory Iron vs. Icarus - N/A

*No DQ - Masks vs. Hair/Eye of Tyr*
Hallowicked & Ultramantis Black vs. Ares & Tim Donst - ***

*Chikara Grand Championship*
Eddie Kingston vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4

*Overall: 7.5/10*​
- Opening tag match was MOTN for me. Great action with a cool finish.

- Green Ant/Tursas really shocked me. Such a fun match with the clear size difference dynamic. Green Ant still seems kinda green(like that pun?) and I'd like to see Tursas have more a mean streak, but they put together a great match with some awesome spots. Enjoyed this more than Henry/Show from this year.

- Cabana/Peck was fun in a couple spots but it went on too long for my liking. Stream cut out a couple times during Iron/Icarus so I can't rate it.

- The No DQ tag match was pretty underwhelming for me. You could tell all 4 of them were just out of their element, as the chair shots looked weak and there were only 3 or 3 real 'hardcore' spots. Finish wasn't exactly exciting, but it'll lead to a big storyline I'm sure.

- The main event. Well, tons of hype, huge tournament, biggest stage in Chikara history, first ever champ, and I thought the match was pretty good, but that's about it. Definitely had the big match feel and the locker room emptied out to watch the match at ringside, but everything they did seemed basic. They tried to have epic strike battles but they all looked really really weak. Some great submission work though. No real drama towards the end of the match, but a great moment and a great promo afterwards.​


----------



## Emperor DC

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *Chikara - High Noon*
> 
> Jigsaw vs. El Generico - **3/4
> 
> The Young Bucks vs. Fire Ant & Soldier Ant - ***3/4
> 
> Sara Del Ray vs. Jakob Hammermeier - *3/4
> 
> Green Ant vs. Tursas - ***1/2
> 
> Colt Cabana vs. Archibald Peck - *3/4
> 
> Gregory Iron vs. Icarus - N/A
> 
> *No DQ - Masks vs. Hair/Eye of Tyr*
> Hallowicked & Ultramantis Black vs. Ares & Tim Donst - ***
> 
> *Chikara Grand Championship*
> Eddie Kingston vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4
> 
> *Overall: 7.5/10*​
> - Opening tag match was MOTN for me. Great action with a cool finish.
> 
> - Green Ant/Tursas really shocked me. Such a fun match with the clear size difference dynamic. Green Ant still seems kinda green(like that pun?) and I'd like to see Tursas have more a mean streak, but they put together a great match with some awesome spots. Enjoyed this more than Henry/Show from this year.
> 
> - Cabana/Peck was fun in a couple spots but it went on too long for my liking. Stream cut out a couple times during Iron/Icarus so I can't rate it.
> 
> - The No DQ tag match was pretty underwhelming for me. You could tell all 4 of them were just out of their element, as the chair shots looked weak and there were only 3 or 3 real 'hardcore' spots. Finish wasn't exactly exciting, but it'll lead to a big storyline I'm sure.
> 
> - The main event. Well, tons of hype, huge tournament, biggest stage in Chikara history, first ever champ, and I thought the match was pretty good, but that's about it. Definitely had the big match feel and the locker room emptied out to watch the match at ringside, but everything they did seemed basic. They tried to have epic strike battles but they all looked really really weak. Some great submission work though.* No real drama towards the end of the match*, but a great moment and a great promo afterwards.​


It was because it was an old school match, what CHIKARA does a lot. No 4 pedigrees and a steel chair shot to finally beat a guy, for example.

Colony/Bucks - ***1/2
SDR/Jakob - **
Green Ant/Tursas - ***
Cabana/Peck - **
Iron/Icarus - *3/4
Envoy/BDK - ***1/4
Kingston/Quack - ***3/4 (could go up to **** when I rewatch)

Ultra fun show, perfect build too. The hot opener, the fun undercard and then the real business at the end.


----------



## Thomazbr

Jack Evans 187 said:


> - Green Ant/Tursas really shocked me. Such a fun match with the clear size difference dynamic. *Green Ant still seems kinda green(like that pun?)* and I'd like to see Tursas have more a mean streak, but they put together a great match with some awesome spots. Enjoyed this more than Henry/Show from this year.


Well, This is his gimmick. At least it was, now he's the AmericAnt BJJ Expert


----------



## Obfuscation

I think he's come into his own rather quickly. He'll continue to improve. Much like how the other two Ants did.


----------



## Thomazbr

You have no idea how dissapointed i was he didn't came out using the AmericAnt outfit


----------



## Obfuscation

That was a one time thing. The Lex Express was rolling then.


----------



## Corey

*Dragon Gate USA - Freedom Fight 2011*

Brodie Lee vs. BJ Whitmer - ***

Uhaa Nation & John Silver vs. The Scene (Scott Reed & Caleb Konley) - ***

Chuck Taylor & Rich Swann vs. BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa - ***1/4

CIMA vs. Masato Yoshino - ***3/4

PAC vs. Ricochet - ****1/2

*Open The Freedom Gate Championship*
YAMATO(c) vs. Johnny Gargano - ****1/4

*Extreme Warfare*
D.U.F. (Sami Callihan, Arik Cannon, & Pinkie Sanchez) vs. Sabu, Jon Davis, & AR Fox - **3/4

*Overall: 8.75/10*​
- First off, before I give my thoughts on matches, let me just say this show is easily one of the best of the year. Right up there with Best in the World and all the other great ones. Feels like we went back to the early days of DGUSA with the overall match quality from the show. The booking and outcomes as a whole is very reminiscent of ROH's Northern Navigation.

- BJ/Brodie was a great opener. Whitmer looks to be in great shape and showed almost no ring rust. He's using a new submission called the Peruvian something, but whatever it's called it's innovative and looks painful. DGUSA has doen very well this year with bringing back former ROH talent.

- The Scene's tag match was a very pleasant surprise. They looked like they can be a solid team of the future, John Silver looked very impressive despite his small size, and then that motherfucker Uhaa Nation. Just imagine the looks of an Ahmed Johnson or Ezekiel Jackson mixed with the athleticism of a Willie Mack. Ridiculous combination. He's already completely over with the crowd and is definitely the future of someone's company. Maybe even WWE.

- I've been watching the new BxB Hulk all weekend and it finally hit me as to why I love it so much. He reminds me so much of The Great Muta! From his stalker walk to his lethal kicks and spitting mist (which is wine but whatever), the guy has modeled his new look after Keiji. It's pretty awesome imo, and the tag match he was in tonight was a lot of fun. Back rakes!

- CIMA vs. Yoshino, a match that could main event any major show in Japan, is in at match #4! Started out pretty slow and lasted that way for a while, but once Yoshino got goin with his speed it was just great from there. Those two know each other so well they countered just about every signature move and it looked great. Exceeded expectations.

- MOTYC thread will get my discussion on the two matches that followed.

- Well as far the main event goes, it shouldn't have been the main event. Period. Impossible to follow the previous matches and by that time I can only imagine how emotionally drained that crowd was. It was pretty cool to hear Gabe on commentary and AR Fox took a hell of a beating, but it would've been better at match 5.

- GO BUY THIS SHOW!​


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - High Noon*

- Wow fuck. Watching the pre show. Steve Weiner is fucking shite.
- Donst & Jakob bring out a guitar during the pre show... Twas hilarious

*1. Pre Show Match*
Jigsaw vs El Generico
***
Fun quick match. 

2. The Young Bucks vs The Colony
***1/2
So so so disappointed that the Bucks aren't out to Hanson. The Young Bucks are accompanied to the ring by Marty Jannetty. 

3. Jakob Hammermeier vs Sara Del Rey
**
Jakob is looking very feminine with the way his hair is tied tonight.

4. Green Ant vs Tursas
**1/2

5. Colt Cabana vs Archibald Peck
**1/2

6. Gregory Iron vs Icarus
**3/4
Heap of guys in the front row have "Worst In The World" T-Shirts for Icarus

*7. Hair & Eye Of Tyr vs Mask & Mask - Loser Loses There Specific Thing - No DQ*
The BDK vs The Spectral Envoy
***1/4

*8. Chikara Grand Championship - 12 Large Summit Final*
Eddie Kingston vs Mike Quackenbush
****


- Green Ant vs Tursas wasn't good. There was some fun spots but Tursas lacked any domination. They didn't build anything for the whole Tursas squashing Sabato. It lacked drama and nobody saw Green Ant as an underdog coming from behind so that they can cheer for him. It was almost an extended squash.​


----------



## Corey

smitlick said:


> - Green Ant vs Tursas wasn't good. There was some fun spots but Tursas lacked any domination. They didn't build anything for the whole Tursas squashing Sabato. It lacked drama and nobody saw Green Ant as an underdog coming from behind so that they can cheer for him. It was almost an extended squash.​


I can definitely see where you're coming from there. I still really enjoyed the match, but yeah, Tursas should've had a lot more offense.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well considering how their Chikarasaurus Rex match was, it seemed like they made Green Ant a lot more prepared for what he had to do vs the big Tursas.

And yes, smitlick, Steven Weiner is awful. I loved when Brodie Lee destroyed him back in 2008.


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - REVOLT*


The Scene (Caleb Konley & Scott Reed) vs. D.U.F. (Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez) - *1/2

Sami Callihan vs. Jon Davis - ***

Akira Tozawa vs. Masato Yoshino - ***1/4 

Ronin (Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano) vs. CIMA & Brodie Lee - ***1/2

BJ Whitmer vs. Vinny Marselgia - SQUASH
*
FRAY! Match*
Rich Swann vs. A.R. Fox vs. Sabu vs. Uhaa Nation vs. PAC vs. Ricochet - ***1/2

*No-Ropes No Disqualification Match*
YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk - ****1/4



*Dragon Gate USA - Bushido: Code Of The Warrior 2011*


Masato Yoshino vs. A.R. Fox - N/R (Problems with stream)

Brodie Lee vs. PAC - ***

Akira Tozawa vs. Rich Swann - **3/4

Johnny Gargano vs. BxB Hulk - ****

*South Philly Street Fight*
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Sabu - *1/2

*Open The Freedom Gate Title*
YAMATO vs. Chuck Taylor - ***3/4

*Open The Untied Gate Titles*
Spike Mohicans (CIMA & Ricochet) vs. D.U.F. (Sami Callihan & Arik Cannon) - ***1/4



*Dragon Gate USA - Freedom Fight 2011
*

Brodie Lee vs. BJ Whitmer - **3/4

The Scene vs. Uhaa Nation & John Silver - **1/2

Ronin (Chuck Taylor & Rich Swann) vs. Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk - ***1/2

Masato Yoshino vs. CIMA - ****

Ricochet vs. PAC - ****
*
Open The Freedom Gate Title*
YAMATO vs. Johnny Gargano - ****1/4

*Extreme Warfare*
Sabu, Jon Davis & A.R. Fox vs. D.U.F. - **1/4


Great weekend of action by Dragon Gate USA. Gargano showed why he’s the most improved wrestler in the company and that Ronin still has a lot to do in 2012, Uhaa Nation had all three crowds in the palm of his hands and Ricochet/PAC finally had the match everyone’s expected out of them. Only bad thing is Gabe’s blind love of Sabu which was the low point of Nights One & Two and moved what should have been the main event/closing angle of 2011 out of that spot and instead filled it with a meandering match which most of the crowd didn't care about after YAMATO/Gargano.​


----------



## EffectRaven

Just finished watching a replay of Chikara's High Noon which happened to be my first Chikara show, and here are some ratings

The Colony vs. The Young Bucks ***1/2 (Perfect opening match)

Sara Del Rey vs. Jacob Hammermeier *1/2 (More or less a squash but a fun one)

Green Ant vs. Tursas *** (Good match, was fun to watch Green Ant take it to the larger opponent)

Colt Cabana vs. Archibold Peck N/A (Not gonna rate but this was insanely entertaining)

Icarus vs. Gregory Iron **1/2 (Nice little match. Icarus' character is such an asshole haha)

BDK vs. The Spectral Envoy ***1/2 (Fun brawl. I look forward to seeing the repercussions) 

Mike Quakenbush vs. Eddie Kingston ***3/4 (Great match and a great moment to close the show)


I really enjoyed this show. Lots of great moments and just thoroughly entertaining throughout. I look forward to watching more Chikara in the immediate future


----------



## Obfuscation

_Chikara ~ Young Lions Cup IX_​
1) *Young Lions Cup 1st Round 4 Way Elimination ~* Green Ant vs Kobald vs Will O'The Wisp II vs Robbie Eagles - **3/4

2) *Young Lions Cup 1st Round 4 Way Elimination* ~ Jakob Hammermeier vs Obariyon vs Gregory Iron vs Chase Owens - **1/2

3) Johnny Gargano vs Matt Jackson - ***1/4

4) *Young Lions Cup 1st Round 4 Way Elimination* ~ Archibald Peck vs MK McKinnan vs Milo Shizo vs Mat Fitchett - ***1/4

5) *Young Lions Cup 1st Round 4 Way Elimination* ~ Tadasuke vs Nick Jackson vs Sean South vs Mark Andrews - *3/4

6) *12 Large Summit* ~ Hallowicked vs Sara Del Rey - ***

7) *12 Large Summit* ~ Fire Ant vs Vin Gerard - ***

8) *Young Lions Cup Semi Finals* ~ Green Ant vs Jakob Hammermeier - *

9) *Young Lions Cup Semi Finals* ~ Archibald Peck vs Tadasuke - *1/2

10) Ultramantis Black vs Pinkie Sanchez - **1/2

11) *12 Large Summit* ~ Claudio Castagnoli vs Icarus - ***1/4

12) Matt Jackson/Nick Jackson vs Obariyon/Kodama - ***1/2

13) *Young Lions Cup Finals* ~ Green Ant vs Tadasuke - **1/2

For the most part it was just a _fun_ show. A different kind of fun. Not the usual super awesome Chikara level of fun, but fun nonetheless. Matt Jackson had quite the night. Hallowicked vs SDR was sadly underwhelming. Much more grounded than I would have figured. Mantis & Pinkie's match may have only been 5 min, but boy did they make it work. Really was into it. The speaker spot was AWESOME. <3 Mantis. Per usual it was always cool to see the young indie talent around and this one was no different. Nothing to really go out of your way to see, but I'd say owning would be fine. I'd watch again. Too bad there was no Countdown Showdown thanks to the weather causing this to be compressed into one LONG show. Over 3 hours, btw.

Oh and Chikara pulled a rare _*HORRIBLE*_ booking decision and gave Tadasuke the win. What the hell. He's garbage. Only thing he did was one hell of a punch to the face in the finals. Still annoyed by the decision.


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA - Open The Southern Gate*

1. Brodie Lee vs Jon Davis
**

2. Jimmy Rave vs Lince Dorado vs Sugar Dunkerton vs Kyle Matthews
**1/2

3. Sami Callihan vs Rich Swann
**3/4

4. AR Fox vs Arik Cannon vs Shiima Xion vs Facade
**3/4

5. Naruki Doi vs Jon Moxley
**3/4

6. Johnny Gargano vs CIMA
****

7. Arik Cannon vs Jimmy Rave
**1/4

8. Chuck Taylor & Akira Tozawa vs PAC & Ricochet
***3/4​


----------



## Meteora2004

I don't normally do reviews; I'm not a very big fan of star ratings or anything, and I can't judge my enjoyment of a particular match on a scale of 1-5. So, since I was drunk for almost all of DGUSA on Saturday - along with Fitz and KaijuuuuFanuuuuu - thanks to a 40, I'll rate everything out of 40 oz. I think that offers me a lot more freedom for variety. If I remember enough, maybe I'll even add a comment or two. Oh, and I'll do it all in COMIC SANS.

*Dragon Gate USA - Bushido: Code of the Warrior 2011
OR
Open the Show Title That Sounds Like a Video Game Title Gate*

a. Pre-show: The Scene vs. Uhaa Nation & BJ Whitmer
40/40 oz.I wish our Colt 45s had 45 oz. so I could rate this even higher. Uhaa is my new favorite wrestler ever. That's all I remember, but it was amazing.

1. Masato Yoshino vs. A.R. Fox
33/40 oz.
Nice back-and-forth match. I like Fox but I like Yoshino way more. Yep.

2. Brodie Lee vs. PAC
31/40 oz.
If it weren't for the fact that PAC is now built like a four-foot-tall Steve Austin, the chances of us seeing more of Brodie decimating him would have been much higher. Not that I hate PAC or anything. Still some cool shit, though.

3. Akira Tozawa vs. Rich Swann
40/40 oz.
They broke the mold when they made Tozawa. This gets the full 40 based on his amazing pre-match performance alone. If I were a record executive I would have signed that motherfucker to a deal right on the spot. It was funny to see Swann nail the standing 450 here, and then fuck it up at CZW. Speaking of CZW, I can't guarantee I'll be able to post a review for that one since I was actually sober, but we'll see.

4. Johnny Gargano vs. BxB Hulk
36/40 oz.
Over the past year Gargano has become one of my favorite wrestlers, and BxB is BxB so this was great. Fuck the crowd for not wanting to help get our JG-approved "cat's pajamas" chant going, though. Show some goddamn respect to the bee's knees!

5. South Philly Street Fight
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Sabu
14/40 oz.
I think this is the point when we started losing our buzz, and it couldn't have been at a worse time. I mean, it was Sabu at the ECW Arena, but it was fucking terrible. And a submission finish for a street fight with him involved? FUCK THAT SHIT. He should keep shaving his head.

6. Open The Freedom Gate Title
YAMATO vs. Chuck Taylor
28/40 oz.
Good match, but I hated the finish, which is pretty much the sole reason for the lower rating. The post-match stuff was awesome, though, so it gets a couple extra ounces of backwash as a consolation prize.

7. Open The Untied Gate Titles
CIMA & Ricochet vs. Sami Callihan & Arik Cannon
26/40 oz.
I would have to watch this again, but my initial reaction was one of disappointment. It was a perfectly fine match, but it had the potential to be crazy good, even if this technically wasn't the biggest show of the weekend. On a side note, I still haven't seen much reason for me to like Arik Cannon.​
Gabe seems to be moving away from the "every show is a supercard" approach, which is impossible to accomplish when you're always running fucking tripleshots, anyway. I have fun at DGUSA shows when I'm there live, but for a long time now he hasn't been able to give me a reason to care enough to buy any iPPVs or DVDs. I guess you could call it a "lack of motivation." RIGHT, GABERZ? After being at United: NYC where they first tried the two-hour sprint with no intermission, by the third match I was expecting the exact same thing, so it didn't surprise me and I actually liked that.

Also, after the show we walked up to the Highspots table and manning the table was ... Jake Manning. He was pretty cool, and we talked about a few things, mainly 5 Dollar Wrestling and how he's able to not completely bust out laughing when he interviews Freight Train. I decided not to get the 5 for $40 deal from PWG's site, for a few reasons, so I just picked up BOLA; I'm really looking forward to watching that.


----------



## smitlick

Jake Manning also does the Camera Work for ROH


----------



## Platt

Highspots Superstore
Just wanted give all our FB fans a heads up about BLACK FRIDAY 2011 sale.

Beginning at 12:01 a.m. EST 11/25/2011 we will be running our annual sale with select items anywhere from 25-60% off its normal price. The sale will run until 11:59 p.m. EST Monday 11/28/2011.

Also the current November BOGO deal will be valid during the black friday sale as well.


----------



## KYSeahawks

The BOGO sale is that on Highspots or the ROH Store. Plan on spending a good amount of money on DVD's next Friday


----------



## Platt

BOGO is on Highspots details here http://www.highspots.com/category.asp?id=844

I've been holding off buying any DVD for most of the month waiting to see what sales we get. Already bought 20 PPVs from TNA for just over $100 with free shipping in their Black Friday (Month) sale.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Don't know if I'm supposed to be posting this here, but my friend is selling a good portion of his wrestling DVD collection as well as some other crap. PM me if you're interested in anything.



Spoiler: Spoiler



*DVDS:*

_CHIKARA_

Cafe Culture - $8
Best of 2008 - $15
Three-Fisted Tales - $8
A Touch of Class - $8
2010 King of Trios: Night 1 - $8
2010 King of Trios: Night 2 - $8
2010 King of Trios: Night 3 - $8
Chikarasaurus Rex - $8
Aniversario Zehn - $8
Aniversario Elf - $8
Reality Is Relative - $8
Operation: Big Freeze - $8

_ROH_

Straight Shooting With Christian Cage - $5
SoCal Showdown II - $8

_PWG_

The High Cost of Doing Business - $6
The Gentle Art of Making Enemies - $8
Speed of Sound - $8

_DGUSA_

Best Of Wrestle JAM - $8
Live in L.A. - $8
Open The Freedom Gate (copy) - $2

_TNA_

The Best Of The X-Division Volume 1 - $5
The 50 Greatest Moments - $5

_FIP_

2009 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup - $7

_SOCAL PRO_

Redemption - $3
New Years Retribution - $3

_MISC_

Best of Marufuji/KENTA - $2
DDG: Dragon Gate vs. DDT - $3
NOAH: Misawa Tribute Show - $3

*MASKS:*

Puma ringworn mask (autographed) - $50
Ophidian replica mask (autographed) - $10

*PS2 GAMES:*

Dark Cloud - $5
Ultimate Spiderman - $5


----------



## Corey

*ROH on HDNet - Volume 2*

Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2
_Episode 13_

Kenny King vs. Kenny Omega - ***1/4
_Episode 14_

KENTA vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4
_Episode 14_

*Fight Without Honor*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious - **3/4
_Episode 15_

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The American Wolves(c) vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ***3/4
_Episode 15_

Austn Aries & The All Night Express vs. Jerrly Lynn, Erick Stevens, & Kenny Omega - **3/4
_Episode 16_

Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe - ***
_Episode 16_

KENTA, Kevin Steen, & El Generico vs. Chris Hero & The American Wolves - ***3/4
_Episode 17_

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ****
_Episode 18_

*Bonus Match*
Jerry Lynn vs. Delirious - **1/2
_Episode 1_

*Bonus Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe - **3/4
_Episode 2_

*Overall: 7.75/10*​
- The DVD box again advertises Lynn/Hero as a World Title match, but it isn't. I personally really enjoyed the match. Lot of fun, just marred by a couple botches.

- KENTA/Strong was good, just seemed like it was missing something. Lacked structure, no emotion or storytelling, just felt like a bunch of moves. Pure exhibition match.

- They really should've just called Jacobs/Delirious a No DQ match or even a Street Fight, cause it was nowhere near the level of any other FWH you'll see. Had a cool table spot but that's about it.

- The tag title match was really great and the ending was perfect to continue the tension between Black and Danielson. Made for great tv.

- The overall match quality isn't quite as consistent as Volume 1, but this is still another fun watch from the HDNet series capped off with two great matches in the 6 man and the final Danielson/Black encounter.​


----------



## seabs

*IPW 10th Anniversary Show*

*Reed Bentley, Matt Knicks & Ovriload vs. Sue Jackson, Tripp Cassidy & Remi Wilkins*
_***1/2_

*DJ Hyde vs. Dave Davidson*
_**3/4_

*Mr. 450 Hammett vs. James Avery *
_**1/2_

*Ivelisse Velez vs. Nevaeh *
_***1/2_

*Dustin Rayz vs. Alex Colon vs. Hy Zaya vs. Chrisjen Hayme *
_***1/2_

*Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc *
_DUD!_

*Jesse Emerson vs. BJ Whitmer *
_**3/4_

*Billy Roc vs. Ricochet *
_***1/2_

*Tony Kozina vs. Tarek The Legend*
_**1/4_

*Sami Callihan, Irish Airborne & Tarek The Legend vs. Davey Richards, Kyle O'Reilly, Adam Cole & Tony Kozina*
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Definitely one of the stronger all round non PWG Indy shows from this year. Doesn't have that one stand out match sadly but every match is good bar Younger/Havoc which is abysmal but someone who likes that style of hardcore matches might enjoy it._​


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Proving Grounds*

1. Rich Swann vs Alex Colon
**1/4

2. Ty Hagen vs Ryan Eagles
**1/4

3. Jonathan Gresham vs Akuma
*

4. Jake Crist vs Ryan McBride
**1/2

*5. Dog Collar Match*
Scotty Vortekz vs Drake Younger
**3/4

6. MASADA vs Sami Callihan
***

*7. CZW UltraViolent Underground Title*
Danny Havoc vs Ryan Slater
DUD

8. Ryan Slater & Joe Gacy vs Danny Havoc & tHURTeen
*1/2

*9. CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Devon Moore vs Robert Anthony
**

*10. CZW World Tag Team Title Match*
The Briscoe Brothers vs The Nigerian Nightmares
*

*11. CZW World Tag Team Title Match*
The Briscoe Brothers vs Philly's Most Wanted
N/A
Some of the worst booking I've ever seen. This includes Vince Russo. The comment Sabian said about the Black Kid possibly being his son was amusing though. Sabians funny to laugh at but other than that has little to no redeeming qualities.

*12. CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs AR Fox
***​


----------



## Emperor DC

> I’ve been a wrestler for about ten years - most of my adult life - but I’m not really sure I can say exactly when I started. I first saw British wrestling on TV when I was about eight. By the age of fourteen I became a full-fledged WWF fan, and by sixteen – the age you start thinking how you might spend your life - I decided I was going to become a pro wrestler. I went to university and I traveled around the world, although not in that order, actually the other way round, but when I’d finished there was still not one thing I wanted to do other than go to America and pursue my childhood dream. I started out in Cincinnati and struggled for many years traveling the roads trying to make it my career. I sacrificed many things, but after five years was finally able to wrestle for a living. It wasn’t a great living, however, and despite being very proud of my body of work, the physical toll wrestling that style caught up with me. Thankfully, I made the jump to national TV and after finally starting to earn enough money to actually save some I, well, I had to stop wrestling.
> 
> It’s been fifteen months now since I last wrestled. The money’s gone. While I’m finally cleared to wrestle again, WWE, the biggest company in the industry, seems to have no interest in me; TNA, the company for whom I used to wrestle, well, I wouldn’t work for them again anyway; and ROH, well I just can’t keep up with those guys any more or the standard I set myself there when I was champion. So I could just go back to getting by, wrestling on the independents, but I don’t want to do that either. My dream was always to make it as a pro wrestler, whatever that is: I dunno - make enough money to retire; be recognized in the street; be something to the world; prove that if you have a dream and never give up that you can achieve it. It seems now that won’t happen. Whatever I have or haven’t achieved in my life long dream to be a pro wrestler, it seems, at least as an active wrestler, this is all I’m going to have. So I could just retire and never wrestle again, and let that be the end of it. Or I could have one last run. Do the sorts of the shows, with the sorts of people, with whom I started. Relive the days when all I had were hopes and dreams. And tape it all. And try to find a reason, a resolution, for what it is I’ve been doing with the last decade of my life; and if it was worth it; and what it all means. Why did I do it? Why did anyone?
> 
> So come out and see me - be part of it. Let me know what wrestling means to you; and maybe I can find what it means to me too.
> 
> - Nigel


...


----------



## Meteora2004

Damn. I really hope he wrestles at Final Battle, since I doubt I'll get the chance to see him otherwise. At the very least, I'd like to shake his hand and thank him for being a huge reason for me getting into ROH - and indy wrestling in general - so much in the first place.


----------



## Bubz

Nigel is THE MAN!


----------



## FITZ

There are a lot worse ways to go out of wrestling than in front of a packed house at the Hammerstein where everyone will cheer you like crazy. If Nigel is done with wrestling I can't blame him at all for it. I just wonder why WWE lost interest in him. I mean the reason he didn't go with them in the first place was because he didn't pass his physical but if he could pass it now I don't see how he's lost any appeal to them.


----------



## TelkEvolon

A Nigel retirement match at Final battle would be perfect..... But against who?

Generico?


----------



## SHIRLEY

They've already set it up to be Roderick.


----------



## Ali Dia

If FB battle wasn't an ippv it would have been nice to maybe bring in Aries seeing as TNA people can be booked on occasion. It was actually sad reading the message from Nigel. Nigel/Aries was the match that got me into Indy wrestling and is still my favorite match ever. I was thinking it would be nice if Nigel went out against Cabana. Liked their matches in 05.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> They've already set it up to be Roderick.


Well there you go.

I don't think that was a great choice, I found these two never really clicked in their matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, Generico would have been a lot more appealing. Not just from a personal standpoint, but from the match quality standpoint too. LOVED their matches. Roddy works I guess. I suppose they are wanting a hard hitting match for him to go out on.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Hailsabin said:


> Yeah, Generico would have been a lot more appealing. Not just from a personal standpoint, but from the match quality standpoint too. LOVED their matches. Roddy works I guess. I suppose they are wanting a hard hitting match for him to go out on.


I guess McGuinness doesn't really need his right arm to commentate.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Wish Nigel is not retiring.


----------



## topper1

R.Scorpio said:


> I was thinking it would be nice if Nigel went out against Cabana. Liked their matches in 05.


I'm sure Nigel would like to out on a good match.


----------



## seabs

*Got some more Indy DVDs that I'm looking to get rid off. PM me if anyone is interestd in any of them.*



> St. Louis Anarchy DVD April 8, 2011 "Will Wrestle For Food" - Granite City, IL
> 1. Kyle O'Rielly vs. Davey Vega
> 2. Christan Rose vs. Adam Raw vs. Gorgeous Jordan vs. KC Karrington
> 3. Gerald James & Dorian Victor vs. RaJett
> 4. ACH vs. Davey Richards
> 5. Dan Walsh vs. Dingo
> 6. R.D. Evans & Darin Corbin vs. The Children Of Pain
> 7. Arik Cannon vs. Mat Fitchett
> 8. Evan Gelistico vs. Akira Tozawa
> 
> *Really good show. Davey/ACH is brilliant and there's a bunch of other good matches including the Tozawa, Cannon and O'Reilly matches.*





> Dreamwave DVD September 10, 2011 "Good as Gold" - Lasalle, IL
> 1. Barry Ryte vs. Houston
> 2. Marshe Rocket vs. Nick Brubaker
> 3. Fit Finlay vs. Mason Beck
> 4. Acid vs. Austin Roberts
> 5. 30 Man Good As Gold Rumble (over 70 minutes long)
> 
> *Not just one but two FINLAY matches!*





> IPW DVD May 7, 2011 "Keeping The Faith" - Indianapolis, IN
> 1. Alex Colon vs. Rich Swann
> 2. Lou Roberts vs. James Avery
> 3. Chrisjen Hayme vs. Chris Lightning
> 4. DNA vs. Dynamite Brigade
> 5. Dave Crist vs. Dustin Rayz
> 6. Naptown Street Fight: Drake Younger vs. Scotty Vortekz
> 7. AR Fox vs. Jake Crist vs. Sami Callihan vs. Zach Sabre, Jr.
> 
> *Main event is really fun and Sabre fucking rocks in it. Undercard is solid and matches 5 and 6 are both good too.*





> IPW DVD August 20, 2011 "Reign Of The Insane - 10 Anniv. Show" - Indianapolis, IN
> 1. Reed Bentley, Matt Knicks & Ovriload vs. Sue Jackson, Tripp Cassidy & Remi Wilkins
> 2. DJ Hyde vs. Dave Davidson
> 3. Mr. 450 Hammett vs. James Avery
> 4. Ivelisse Velez vs. Nevaeh
> 5. Dustin Rayz vs. Alex Colon vs. Hy Zaya vs. Chrisjen Hayme
> 6. Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc
> 7. Jesse Emerson vs. BJ Whitmer
> 8. Billy Roc vs. Ricochet
> 9. Tony Kozina vs. Tarek The Legend
> 10. Sami Callihan, Irish Airborne & Tarek The Legend vs. Davey Richards, Kyle O'Reilly, Adam Cole & Tony Kozina
> 
> *Reviewed it yesterday. One of the best all round Indy shows of this year.*





> Magnum Pro April 29, 2011 "Batle Royale Cup 2011" - Council Bluffs, IA
> 1. David Clark vs. Derek Cornell
> 2. Arik Cannon vs. Jaysin Strife
> 3. Brian Gott vs. Zach Sabre Jr.
> 4. Supafli vs. Akira Tozawa
> 5. Semi Finals
> 6. Finals
> 7. Six Man Tag Team Fight
> 
> *Super show. Sabre/Tozawa is great plus you get 2 more Sabre matches and another Tozawa match on top of it.*





> wXw Broken Rulz XI
> 13. August 2011 - Turbinenhalle, Oberhausen
> 
> wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship
> Big van Walter vs. Axeman
> Fit Finlay vs. Jon Ryan
> Jaysin Strife vs. Marty Scurll
> Arik Cannon vs. Kim Ray
> Emil Sitoci & Johnny Moss vs. Sumerian Death Squad
> Freddy Stahl Five Match Trial Series - Match 4
> Drew Gulak vs. Freddy Stahl
> 2Face vs. Bernd Föhr vs. Jonathan Gresham vs. Willie Mack
> Darin Corbin vs. Karsten Beck
> 
> *Walter vs Axeman is awesome, Scurll and Finlay matches are both good and the rest is all solid.*





> wXw Surprise
> 14. August 2011 - Turbinenhalle, Oberhausen
> 
> wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship
> Big van Walter vs. Fit Finlay
> Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs. Sumerian Death Squad
> 2Face vs. Jaysin Strife
> Johnny Moss & Jon Ryan vs. Freddy Stahl & Kim Ray
> Emil Sitoci vs. Karsten Beck
> Axeman vs. Drew Gulak
> 2Face & Bernd Föhr & Earl vs. Aaron Insane & Chris Rush & Sasa Keel
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Marty Scurll
> 
> *Walter vs Finlay!*





> CZW Back in Germany
> 1. Oktober 2011 - Steffy, Oberhausen
> 
> 1. Drew Gulak vs. Marty Scurll
> 2. Jon Ryan vs. Kankuro Hoshino
> 3. Elimination Match: Axeman & Freddy Stahl & Kim Ray vs. Ryuji Ito & Yoshihito Sasaki & Yuko Miyamoto
> 4. CZW World Jr HW TM: Adam Cole vs. Chuck Taylor
> 5. wXw TT TM: Sumerian Death Squad vs. The Wanderers
> 6. Streetfight: DJ Hyde vs. MASADA
> 7. CZW TM, Drunken Scaffold Match: Danny Havoc vs. Devon Moore
> 8. wXw TM: Big van Walter vs. Sami Callihan
> 
> *Cole vs Taylor is a ton of fun and Walter vs Callihan is really good too.*


----------



## Bubz

I'm guessing they are wanting Nigel to play the face in the match, so vs Generico wouldn't really work that well this time. The reason they were so good was because Generico is an amazing FIP and Nigel was amazing playing the heel and destroying Generico.


----------



## smitlick

just finished memphis heat. Really enjoyed the documentary but thought it was lacking in something.


----------



## Chismo

MCMG/Steenerico, what's the name of that show? Was that the only match between them? And :lmao at the Steen/Shelley stuff.


----------



## seabs

*Death Before Dishonor IV

What I'd give for ROH to get them in for multiple dates next year when Sabin's back. Guns/Briscoes III is basically perfectly set up, even more so now with Briscoes as heels and they have fresh matches with ANX and FS that would both be good. They could probably get as entertaining a match out of WGTT as anyone could too. Don't see it happening though with ROH trying to become more independent and relying less on outsiders.*


----------



## Chismo

Thanks.


----------



## Concrete

Isn't ROH trying to be less of an independent . That was a stupid joke. Moving on with a question of mine, SMV is running a 15% off sale for orders over $50. What are the ends they run another sale for Black Friday? I am doubting it but I don't remember if they did anything last year.


----------



## FITZ

I don't see how any intelligent retail business wouldn't have some type of sale on Black Friday. 

So I downloaded some CM Punk match yesterday and I'm not sure if the Punk/Delirious 1 Hour Draw match that was Punk's last in IWA:MS is the best match ever or the worst match ever.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I want a proper Low Ki vs. Nigel McGuinness match in PWG.


----------



## geraldinhio

So I decided to have a ramble through my DVDs and I found PWG Sells Out . Havn't watched it in ages so i'm thinking i'll watch Generico/PAC because it's awesome , Super Dragon vs Steen Guerrila warfare just for nostaglia and El Generico vs CIMA just because I forget it entirley .I think I remember it being awesome anyway.


----------



## Obfuscation

Generico vs CIMA didn't hold up for me the last time I watched it. Other two are amazing matches imo.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - All Star Weekend 8 - Night 1*

1. Willie Mack vs Kevin Steen
**3/4

2. The Fightin Taylor Boys vs The Dynasty
***

3. Chuck Taylor vs Kenny King
**3/4

*4. PWG World Tag Titles*
Young Bucks vs RockNES Monsters
***1/4

5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs The Cutler Brothers
**3/4

6. Eddie Edwards vs Alex Shelley
***3/4

7. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico & Ricochet
****1/4

*8. PWG World Title*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
***1/2​


----------



## geraldinhio

Hailsabin said:


> Generico vs CIMA didn't hold up for me the last time I watched it. Other two are amazing matches imo.


Generico vs CIMA is one of my favourite PWG matches ever after rewatching it .It was like a slow based highflying match , if that makes any sense. CIMA's "heel" turn during the match was fucking awesome . I love the bit where he tied Generico's mask to the bottom rope and drop kicked him . CIMA's facial expressions are fucking awesome too , as is his selling.Him and Generico through their body movements and facial expressions alone could convey so much emotion . Just an awesome encounter , love the pacing , the spots and the storytelling.
****1/2+

PAC vs Generico was how I remember it .The spots here are absolutely breathtaking and the So Cal crowd loved it.Just some jaw dropping action as you would expect from these two . The finish was hard to watch , the crowd went silent out of shock. SICK finish . Super fun match. ****1/4+

I'm gonna have to give it some thought before rating the Steen/Superdragon Guerrilla warfare match .


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - All Star Weekend 8 Night 2*

1. Brian Cage Taylor vs Kenny King
***

2. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs The RockNES Monsters
***1/2

3. Willie Mack vs Ricochet
***

4. The Dynasty vs The Cutler Brothers
**1/2

5. El Generico vs Eddie Edwards
****

*6. PWG World Tag Titles*
The Young Bucks vs Generation Next
****1/4

7. Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero
****1/4

*8. PWG World Title*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki
****​


----------



## Corey

*ROH on HDNet - Volume 3*

Davey Richards vs. El Generico - ***1/4
_Episode 20_

Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black - ***3/4
_Episode 21_

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ****
_Episode 22_

The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express - **3/4
_Episode 24_

Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn - ***1/4
_Episode 24_

The Young Bucks vs. The Dark City Fight Club - **1/2
_Episode 25_

*#1 Contender's Match*
The Briscoes vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ***1/2
_Episode 25_

KENTA, Bryan Danielson, & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & The American Wolves - ****
_Episode 26_

KENTA vs. Chris Hero - ****
_Episode 29_

Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King - **
_Episode 30_

*ROH World Championship*
Austin Aries(c) vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4
_Episode 30_

*Overall: 8.5/10*​
- Davey/Generico was going really well until the run ins. The two have some pretty good chemistry, makes me really look forward to their World Title match. Despite the non-finish, the brawl afterwards was fun to watch and continued the Wolves/Steenerico feud.

- I really really enjoyed McGuinness/Black. A nice change of pace with the armwork and it told a good story. Nice to see a McGuinness match too, as he didn't wrestle on HDNet too much due to injury and of course then leaving the company.

- Aries/Strong was fucking great. Best match I've personally ever seen from the two, edging out their FIP World Title match from SuperCard of Honor II. Great nearfalls and the crowd was rockin.

- Briscoes/Steenerico was pretty awesome. Picked up right where they left off back in 2007. And the finish is ok with me since it was a tv match.

- Both KENTA matches were wrestled at such a blistering pace. It's fuckin insane to watch him run from corner to corner and just kick people's faces off. Both matches are awesome, and it was cool to see exchanges between Eddie & Roddy before their big feud this year.

- Aries/Danielson was another great match from the two. Perfectly creative way for Aries not to win clean, and his tights were magnificent.​


----------



## smitlick

Aries/Strong is a must see. One of the more enjoyable matches I've ever seen from ROH.


----------



## Bubz

The 6 man tags they did on HDNet were so awesome.


----------



## jawbreaker

If that's the Briscoes-ANX match I'm thinking of, I can't figure out how it made it to a Best Of set. Potentially the laziest match I've ever seen from ROH and notable as the exact moment when I realized I never wanted to watch the Briscoes work face ever again. Unfortunately they kept doing the same awful things for almost two more years.


----------



## Corey

Bubz said:


> The 6 man tags they did on HDNet were so awesome.


Such a true statement. When I finish watching everything, I'm gonna compile a '10 best of HDNet' list, and I definitely know there's gonna be a few 6 mans in there.



jawbreaker said:


> If that's the Briscoes-ANX match I'm thinking of, I can't figure out how it made it to a Best Of set. Potentially the laziest match I've ever seen from ROH and notable as the exact moment when I realized I never wanted to watch the Briscoes work face ever again. Unfortunately they kept doing the same awful things for almost two more years.


Yeah it wasn't anything too special. Finish was flat as hell.


----------



## geraldinhio

I've just seen Generico unmasked for the first time ...against my own will . Not happy about it at all .


----------



## Meteora2004

I've almost completely erased the image from my mind, but it's taken years. Just give it time and try not to think about it.


----------



## geraldinhio

I didn't give a shit when I seen Delirious , Mysterio etc unmasked but seeing Generico unmasked was pretty heartbreaking .

To make it worse it was in the WWE section I seen it .It's just a random picture of Punk , Generico and some random girl at a concert.


----------



## Mark.

Another compilation of classic Briscoe quotes.


----------



## seabs

*I was heartbroken when I saw unmaksed Generico too. *


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Seeing generico unmasked is like 7 years bad luck.


----------



## Bubz

I've just seen that too! It feels like when I first found out santa wasn't real. It actually feels like I've lost part of my life.


----------



## Ali Dia

My sister showed me the picture yesterday. I had no idea who it was as I hadn't seen Generico maskless. I thought it was a Hero look a like then she covered top half of his face and I was shattered. Didn't want to see him maskless.


----------



## jawbreaker

I've almost forgotten what Generico looks like unmasked. I've entirely forgotten what UltraMantis Black looks like unmasked, but can't get Delirious or Shane Storm out of my head.


----------



## smitlick

https://www.rohwrestling.com/apparel/young-bucks-t-shirt

lol...


Also just finished the RF Video Shoot with Luke Gallows

- Was fine but short and probably not worth the buy.


Just finished Card Subject to Change (Documentary) as well. Was ok. To many guys/gals featured though. Needed to tell a better story with less people.



*DGUSA - Mercury Rising 2011*

1. Arik Cannon vs Jon Moxley
**

*2. 6 Man Elimination*
Stalker Ichikawa vs AR Fox vs Silas Young vs Jon Davis vs Brodie Lee vs Jimmy Jacobs
**3/4

3. Sami Callihan vs Masato Yoshino
**3/4

*4. Open The Brave Gate Title*
PAC vs Akira Tozawa
***3/4

*5. Open The Freedom Gate Title*
YAMATO vs Austin Aries
***3/4

6. Ronin vs The Blood Warriors
***3/4​


----------



## KYSeahawks

*ROH Revolution USA*

Homicide vs. Tommaso Ciampa 
**

Michael Elgin vs. Andy “Right Leg” Ridge 
**1/4

Mike Bennett vs. Grizzly Redwood 
*

*First Blood Match*  
All Night Express vs. The Briscoe Brothers 
***

Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana 
**1/2

Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team vs. Adam Cole & Cole O’ Reilly 
***1/4

*No DQ Match * 
El Generico vs. Roderick Strong 
***1/2

The Kings of Wrestling vs. The American Wolves 
****

_*Overview:*_ I was a little disappointed with this show but maybe it’s because the first 2011 ROH show I watched was Manhatten Mayhem 4. Ciampa vs. Homicide was a fun opener but nothing blow away which perfectly describes his ROH run. I am slowly starting to become a Ciampa fan and wouldn’t be opposed to program between him and Lethal for the TV Title. Elgin vs. Ridge was a fun and surprising match. I was expecting a quick squash from Elgin and what I got was a somewhat exciting match with Elgin showing off his power and Ridge showing that he could hang with anybody in ROH. Don’t care about Grizzly or Bennett so could care less about this match. The only thing this match proved is why I really don’t care for these two. The First Blood Match was an alright match but it just seemed weird for the stipulation. It started exactly like you would expect a straight brawl. Then in the middle of the match it turned into an actual wrestling match. Then back to a brawl at the end and while the ending was creative I just couldn’t get into the match. I get why they had the Cabana vs. Daniels match but I have heard it said and I agree that Colt does not fit the ROH wrestling style he is a little to goofy (minus the Homicide fued) and every since his return he seems even worse. They seemed to be going through the motions just to advance the Generico vs. House of Truth fued. Nothing much to say about WGTT vs. FS it seems like every WGTT match is the same in ROH now and that is not a good thing at all. What made this match even more disappointing is Cole & O’Reilly didn’t even seem like there self it seemed like they had to tone down their offense so Haas & Benjamin could keep up. The more I watch Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team in ROH the more I dislike them. While Generico vs. Strong did have some great spots it just seemed off. You didn’t feel the hate between the 2 like you should in a street fight. It really seemed like a match that was just there to continue the fued. I mean Generico and Roddy brought the goods and that is why it is rated at 3 ½ stars but it just didn’t have that feel that a street fight should. The only complaint I have about Wolves vs. Kings is that it seemed to short. They started off with balls to the wall action hitting their big high impact moves then it slowed down like expected. Then when they started to kick it to that next gear t just ended. Plus the ending just made the match feel like it was there to build the main event. Saying all that it was probably the best tag team match I have seen this year and it makes me want to see Wolves vs. Kings 2. Overall this is a fun show but don’t get your hopes up to much or you will be disappointed. This is a good show not a great show. ​


----------



## Obfuscation

Generico unmasked? There really is no god.


----------



## smitlick

People that have Twitter need to follow @SmartMarkVideo. If they reach 900 they'll do a BF Sale.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Spend $200 and save 30% probably.


----------



## Meteora2004

Ring of Honor is proud to announce the first annual "Delirious' Thanksgiving Insanity Sale" starting on Thursday, November 24th at 7 PM EST and running all day Saturday, November 26th until midnight exclusively at http://www.rohwrestling.com. 





 
Don't miss your opportunity to take advantage of our biggest sale of the year. Details on the sale are as follows:

Ringside Members:
50% Off All DVD's
35% Off All Apparel

GA and Non Members
35% Off All DVD's
20% Off All Apparel

GA and non-members can become a Ringside Member for as low as $7.99 per month. Click here for details. Join today and take advantage of the higher discounts listed above and save additional money off your "Delirious' Thanksgiving Insanity Sale" order

No special discount code is needed for this sale. Prices will be automatically reduced in the shopping cart. Offer is valid while supplies last. No adjustments to prior purchases. Live event tickets are not included in this offer.

-----

I was all excited for the "50% off all DVDs" part when I saw the graphic on the main page, until I saw the deal was including the 15% off for Ringside Members. Unless I decide to get more than one DVD, 35% off would still cost me more than just waiting until Final Battle next month.


----------



## Platt

Nice sale exactly what I was hoping for. Just need WWE to do one now and I'm all set.


----------



## EffectRaven

That video with Delirious and Grizz convinced me to take advantage of this sale


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

But will ROH's outstanding bandwidth be ready for this weekend? I can't even access the site right now.


----------



## KYSeahawks

With ROH announcing their black friday sale. I'm thinking about 5 DVD's that would be about 80 dollars . I already planned on getting Defy or Deny but after that I own all the highly talked about 2011 ROH shows I was wondering if there are some good shows that just don't get the hype and these are the shows I am down to.

No Escape
Supercard of Honor VI
9th Anniversary Show
Only The Strong Survive

I also don't really own any 2010 DVD's after Salvation so I was also looking at these DVD's

Tag Title Classic 2
Richards vs Daniels
Tag Wars 2010

If there are any shows that I am missing let me know.


----------



## Corey

KYSeahawks said:


> With ROH announcing their black friday sale. I'm thinking about 5 DVD's that would be about 80 dollars . I already planned on getting Defy or Deny but after that I own all the highly talked about 2011 ROH shows I was wondering if there are some good shows that just don't get the hype and these are the shows I am down to.
> 
> No Escape
> Supercard of Honor VI
> 9th Anniversary Show
> Only The Strong Survive
> 
> I also don't really own any 2010 DVD's after Salvation so I was also looking at these DVD's
> 
> Tag Title Classic 2
> Richards vs Daniels
> Tag Wars 2010
> 
> If there are any shows that I am missing let me know.


For the shows I've seen out of your list, they're all worth $10 easy.

Supercard of Honor VI, while not on the level of past Supercards, has an awesome Chicago Street Fight and a great World Title match. You may enjoy a couple other matches more than i did as well. (i.e. Davey/Haas)

9th Anniversary Show is one that certainly one that gets overlooked from the year. Davey/Cabana is a great opener, the two tag matches are both good (probably the best Briscoes/WGTT match but that isn't saying too much), and Daniels/Edwards is a top 3 ROH match from this year for me. Incredibly well worked match.

Only The Strong Survive is essentially a 3 match show, but all 3 matches hover somewhere around the **** mark. Both Hero/Davey and Daniels/Claudio at ***3/4 and Roddy/Jay at ****. Worth a buy for those.

I haven't seen much from 2010, just the major shows. Final Battle is a must have for sure.

Idk what you actually have from 2011, but these need to be in your collection before any of the ones I talked about above:

Best in the World
Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1
Manhattan Mayhem IV


----------



## KYSeahawks

Yeah got Manhatten Mayhem 4, Honor Takes Center Stage Weekend, Revolution Weekend and Best in the World. 9th Anniversary Show looks like a sleeper that I might have to pick up it just didn't look great when it was announced but after seeing some reviews it looks good. The biggest shows I am having trouble with are No Escape, Supercard of Honor VI and Only The Strong Survive because I haven't seen a ton of great reviews of the shows as a whole but have seen that they have a couple of good matches on them.


----------



## jawbreaker

Only the Strong Survive was a really good show. Better than 9th Anniversary and Supercard. Haven't seen No Escape yet.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Don't bother with SCOH6. Just download the Steet Fight.


----------



## Platt

Despite there awful customer service I'll plug their sale incase anyone wants to take advantage 



> Black Friday Sales Start Now, Free Match, More!
> 
> 
> 
> It's that time of the year. The Black Friday Specials have started early and are now in effect at www.DGUSA.tv, www.EVOLVEwrestling.com and, for the first time, www.WWNLive.com. We have full details below including all DGUSA and EVOLVE in stock DVDs being discounted to just $10 each until this Monday. That's 50% off DGUSA and 33% off EVOLVE DVDs right now. 50%!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is we have combined the DGUSA and EVOLVE Stores so now you can buy DGUSA and EVOLVE DVDs and gear together and save on shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the start of the Holiday Season and that means it's time to give. We will start by giving you an exclusive free match download exclusively in The Email News Express. Here's Jon Davis vs. Arik Cannon from "Chasing The Dragon" in Indianapolis. This one is a war and the download is the first time any footage from this event has been released.
> 
> 
> 
> The buzz is about the major announcements coming on Black Friday about DGUSA and EVOLVE. We can assure you that these announcements will make both promotions better for you. Make sure to check www.DGUSA.tv and www.EVOLVEwrestling.com this Friday for these game changing announcements.
> 
> 
> 
> We are offering the best sales possible right now. We do want to get the word out that tickets for DGUSA's events on 1/27 in Los Angeles as well as 3/30 and 3/31 in Miami will not be put on sale. If you want the best seats for all these events act now in the www.DGUSA.tv Store or by calling 267-519-9744. There is no reason to delay.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, get ready for it. You aren't imagining things. These deals are real. Here are all the Black Friday Specials and new releases....
> YAMATO "EVOLVE 8: Style Battle" DVD Now Shipping
> 
> "Evolve 8: Style Battle" featured a one night, eight man tournament with each competitor representing a different style of pro wrestling. The result was hard-hitting action, high-flying mayhem and great wrestling. The DVD is now shipping at www.DGUSA.tv and is only $10 with the Black Friday Special until this Monday. Here's the lineup:
> 
> First Round:
> -AR Fox vs. Rich Swann
> -Tony Nese vs. Jon Davis
> -Brodie Lee vs. Sami Callihan
> -Austin Aries vs. Bobby Fish
> 
> Plus, two semi-final matches and the finals!!!
> 
> This loaded DVD also features a bonus FRAY! and tag team action. Witness the first incarnation of this new, annual tournament on DVD.
> Ronin Premium Shirt "EVOLVE 9: Gargano vs. Taylor" DVD In Stock
> 
> 
> 
> "Evolve 9: Gargano vs. Taylor" has been called by many EVOLVE's greatest card ever. We will not disagree! The DVD can be yours by ordering now in the www.DGUSA.tv Store or by calling 267-519-9744.
> 
> 
> 
> This card features the much talked about Dave "Fit" Finlay vs. Sami Callihan match of the year candidate!!! The DVD can be yours for just $10 until this Monday as part of the Black Friday Specials.
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the event delivers the goods. The main event of Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor for the top of the Leaderboard produces and won't be overshadowed by the epic Callihan vs. Finlay bout. Plus, Kevin Steen causes mayhem throughout the night and then takes part in an intense three-way vs. Jon Davis and Bobby Fish.
> 
> 
> 
> The undercard brings together today's most exciting talent for several unique bouts. Click the box cover for the complete match listing. Then get the DVD of what many call EVOLVE's best show yet, featuring one of the greatest matches you'll ever witness anywhere.
> D.U.F. Cartoon shirt
> 
> EVOLVE DVD Black Friday Special In Effect
> 
> 
> 
> We are very excited to announce this year's EVOLVE Black Friday DVD Special.
> 
> 
> 
> Every EVOLVE card is now out on DVD. All EVOLVE DVDs are now 33% off, making them just $10 each! Remeber, you can buy EVOLVE DVDs and DGUSA DVDs together now in the www.DGUSA.tv Store or by calling 267-519-9744.
> 
> 
> 
> All DVDs are already marked down to only $10 so no code is needed. This will be our biggest EVOLVE DVD markdown of the holiday season and it only lasts until November 28th so act now!
> Free Shipping
> All In Stock DGUSA DVDs Are 50% Off
> 
> The biggest sale in DGUSA history has started. All in stock DGUSA DVDs are 50% off, which means they are only $10 each! No code is needed since the DVDs are already discounted.
> 
> Take action now in the www.DGUSA.tv Store or by calling 267-519-9744. It is not possible for us to ever beat 50% off so act now. This offer expires this Monday.
> 
> This isn't a dream. All in stock DGUSA DVDs are really 50% off until this Monday. 50% Off.
> Free Shipping
> WWNLive.com 1st Ever Black Friday Sale
> 
> www.WWNLive.com is the home of Dragon Gate USA and EVOLVE iPPVs. We are proud of the fact that by tomorrow every DGUSA and EVOLVE event from 2011 will be available at WWNLive.com On Demand.
> 
> Now it is time for the first ever WWNLive.com Black Friday Sale. All DGUSA and EVOLVE iPPVs On Demand are 33% off and just $9.95 until this Monday.
> 
> This even includes the raved about DGUSA iPPVs from just under two weeks ago!!!
> 
> When you buy a WWNLive.com iPPV you can watch it as many times as you want forever. Now all the events of 2011 can be yours for just 9.95 each if you act by November 28th.
> Free Shipping
> DGUSA & EVOLVE 25% Off Gear Code
> 
> All DGUSA and EVOLVE shirts, premium shirts, sweatshirts, caps, knit hats and more are 25% off in the www.DGUSA.tv Store by using the "DGUSA" code. Simply put the "DGUSA" code in the special instructions when you order online or say it when you call 267-519-9744 and you'll get a 25% refund on every item in the in the Gear Section of DGUSA.tv. Please note that you will initially be charged full price and will receive the refund shortly after you order.
> 
> We just added authentic bags from Dragon Gate in Japan to the Gear section. This means you can get them for 25% off now!
> 
> You can now get the EVOLVE premium shirt with DGUSA gear in the www.DGUSA.tv Store. This sale includes the new D.U.F. cartoon and Ronin limited edition shirts. Act now, the code expires at midnight EST. this Monday.
> 
> We hope you have a great Thanksgiving!!! It is due to your support that we are able to offer these incredible sales. Thank you very much.
> 
> We do want to add that all three events from DGUSA's anniversary weekend are now available for pre-order in the www.DGUSA.tv Store or by calling 267-519-9744. We have a 3 Pack DVD Deal where you can get all three pre-orders for $45- that's 25% off. Pre-order "Fearless 2011" (PAC & Masato Yoshino vs. YAMATO & Akira Tozawa, Austin Aries vs. Johnny Gargano), "Uprising 2011" (PAC vs. Ricochet vs. Rich Swann, Akira Tozawa vs. AR Fox) and "Enter The Dragon 2011" (YAMATO vs. PAC, Blood Warriors vs. Ronin & Yoshino Elimination Match) now.
> 
> One final sale note: All Dragon Gate Infinity DVDs are also 50% off until this Monday. These are the authentic DVDs from Japan and stock is very limited. Once they are sold out, they are gone for good.
> 
> Make sure to follow Gabe on Twitter.com/BookItGabe or "like" him at Facebook.com/BookItGabe for exclusive specials, DVD giveaways, some great wrestling discussion and who knows what else.
> 
> We appreciate you reading the entire Email News Express. Since you made it all the way to the end we'll give you one hint about the Black Friday announcements at www.DGUSA.tv and www.EVOLVEwrestling.com. The hint is that DGUSA and EVOLVE will both be affected in many of the same ways with the announcement.
> 
> Thank You,
> Dragon Gate USA & EVOLVE


----------



## smitlick

about time they merged stores.. I went and picked up some of the Streams for $10...


----------



## Even Flow

Think I may take advantage of their Black Friday sale and get upto date with DGUSA.


----------



## Obfuscation

Screw ROH. Smartmarkvideo is the one that needs a Black Friday sale right now. Make one already dammit. ahhhh


----------



## TelkEvolon

X-Static said:


> Think I may take advantage of their Black Friday sale and get upto date with DGUSA.


A tempting idea.


----------



## RKing85

I have never had any problems with Dragon Gate Customer Service. wish I had waited though. I bought 7 dvd's from DG about 6 weeks back.

Anyways, I got about 25 dvd's from the ROH store bookmarked to purchase this weekend. Although I'll only end up purchasing 12-15 I'm sure.


----------



## jizzle313

From PWG's FB page



> 1/29/12. Six-Man Tag Team Never-In-Your-Wildest-Dreams Match II. Super Dragon/Kevin Steen/Akira Tozawa vs El Generico/PAC/Masato Yoshino.


OMFG!!


----------



## Obfuscation

Before I mark out, is Super Dragon in shape or what? Or at least not as fat as last time...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'd like the comedy spot of an obese SD doing a run-the-ropes contest with Yoshino.


----------



## Platt

High Noon has been released by SMV

Chikara DVD November 13, 2011 "High Noon" - Philadelphia, PA
This DVD release is a different 3 camera edit than the iPPV including oveer 10 additional video packages and interviews.
1. Intro Video 2. The Young Bucks vs. The Colony
3. Jakob Hammermeier vs. Sara Del Rey
4. Osirian Portal Interview
5. Green Ant vs. Tursas
6. Archibald Peck vs. Colt Cabana
7. Icarus vs. Gregory Iron
8. Ares & Tim Donst vs. Spectral Envoy (Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black)
9. Eddie Kingston vs. Mike Quackenbush
10. Bonus Match: Jigsaw vs. El Generico
11. Bonus Feature: The Verge Of High Noon
12. Bonus Feature: Gregory Iron's Royal Rumble Challenge


----------



## Corey

Highspots Black Friday Sale has begun. Link here: http://www.highspots.com/category.asp?id=723


----------



## TelkEvolon

Looks like ROH has won my money for this years Black Friday Sale.


----------



## KingCrash

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I'd like the comedy spot of an obese SD doing a run-the-ropes contest with Yoshino.


Has to end with Dragon punching Yoshino right in the face and then pinning him via passing out.


----------



## smitlick

Highspots' sale for Black Friday is what you would call a fucking joke....


----------



## TelkEvolon

smitlick said:


> Highspots' sale for Black Friday is what you would call a fucking joke....


You have something against random clearance bin sales?


----------



## Concrete

Highspots sale is kinda sad. Probably going to stick with RoH and IVP for dvds this holiday season.


----------



## smitlick

TelkEvolon said:


> You have something against random clearance bin sales?


No but for Black Friday they do absolutely the worst sale of every wrestling store each year.


----------



## TelkEvolon

smitlick said:


> No but for Black Friday they do absolutely the worst sale of every wrestling store each year.


I knew I should of added a smiley.....


----------



## smitlick

oh god i thought you actually enjoyed these stupid sales.. They should be done all around the year. Not used on special sale Weekends like Black Friday.

Just finished YouShoot with Chyna.

Probably one of the crappier shoots I've seen. Very evasive.


----------



## Platt

The Chyna YouShoot was horrible she didn't really want to answer anything and rather than give up and ask some wrestling related questions Sean just keep pushing on with the drugs and sex which she just didn't want to answer.

On the topic of KC can anyone remember if they had a BF sale last year?


----------



## Obfuscation

HIGH NOON, baby.

That's where my money is going.


----------



## Even Flow

Did my DGUSA order earlier. Got: United: Philly, United: Finale, Open The Southern Gate, Mercury Rising 2011 & Open The Ultimate Gate 2011. I wasn't going to get any EVOLVE DVD's, but I ordered EVOLVE 7, 8 & 9.

I have a lot of DVD's to watch too. My next priority is to sooner or later get Shimmer 37-40.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara ~ Klunk In Love*

1) Archibald Peck vs Chase Owens ~ ***

2) *12 Large Summit* ~ Hallowicked vs Ophidian ~ ***1/2

3) Icarus/Chuck Taylor/Johnny Gargano vs Obariyon/Kodama/Kobald ~ **3/4

4) Fire Ant/Soldier Ant vs Daisuke Harada/Atsushi Kotoge ~ ***3/4+

5) *12 Large Summit* ~ Ultramantis Black vs Jigsaw ~ ***1/2

6) Mike Quackenbush/Eddie Kingston/Green Ant/Sugar Dunkerton vs Tim Donst/Tursas/Delirious/Jakob Hammermeier ~ ***3/4

7) Sara Del Rey vs Kana ~ ****1/4​
BUY. THIS. SHOW.


----------



## RKing85

In the past 6 weeks I have bought the following:

ROH
Best in the World 2011
Death Before DisHonor 9
Trios Tournament 2005
Survival of the Fittest 2005

Shimmer
Shimmer 19

Dragon Gate USA
Bushido: Code of the Warrior
Freedom Fight 2010
United: NYC
United: Philly
United: Finale
Mercury Rising 2011
Open the Ultimate Gate 2011

PWG
Kurt Russellreunion 2
Guerrer Sans Frontieres
As the Worm Turns
Seven
EIGHT
BOLA 2006 Night 3
BOLA 2007 Night 3
BOLA 2008 Night 2
BOLA 2009 Night 1
BOLA 2011
DDT4 2009
DDT4 2011
All Stars 6 Night 2
All Stars 5 Night 2
All Stars 8 Night 2
One Hundred
Giant Size Annual 4


----------



## smitlick

Just picked up

ROH - No Escape
ROH on HDNet Vol 9
ROH - Death Before Dishonor IX

For a total of $44 Aus. Very pleased.


Also took advantage of RF Videos Sale and got

PWS - Spring Break Showdown (For Low Ki vs Davey)
CZW - New Heights
Shoot with Finlay + Auto 8x10


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Took advantage of the ROH sale and bought the following: 

Death Before Dishonor IX
Briscoe Brothers-Baddest Tag Team on the Planet
Eddie Edwards: Road to the Triple Crown
Unscripted II
Survival of the Fittest 2005
Stalemate

The last three older shows I decided to throw in because they were already on clearance and I had been previously considering buying them, and now with the additional percentage off it just made sense. Got Unscripted to see CM Punk return to ROH for one night only during his time in OVW, bought SOTF '05 mostly for Roderick Strong vs Jerrelle Clark and Christopher Daniels vs James Gibson, and Stalemate I got for Austin Aries vs James Gibson and because it was one of the first full ROH shows I ever watched.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, that's what I did too raccoonie. Picked up a few old ones just because they were already cheap, and with an extra 35% off it's certainly worth it.


----------



## musdy

That main event interests me.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Cheap ROH DVDs that should be out of stock by now (ie, FUCKING BUY THEM NOW):

Stalemate (Aries vs. Gibson MOTYC; Lethal vs. a motivated Spanky; Joe vs. Shelley vs. Nigel vs. Cabana; Homicide vs. Danielson lumberjack match)
Tag Wars 2006 (one of the best shows in ROH history)
Throwdown (Two borderline MOTYCS in Strong vs. KENTA and Danielson vs. Jacobs vs. Whitmer)
Chi-Town Struggle (Aries vs. KENTA MOTYC and Strong vs. Jacobs)
Fighting Spirit (Two MOTYCs in Morishima vs. Nigel and Jay/Stevens vs. Stee/Generico; Strong/Davey vs. Delirious/Evans; Romero vs. Claudio)
Domination (Two borderline MOTYCs in Briscoes vs. KOW and Steen/Generico vs. Quack/Jigsaw; Morishima vs. Strong)
Tag Wars 2008 (Two borderline MOTYCs in Briscoes vs. Aries/Ibushi and MCMG vs. Black/Jacobs; Nigel/Claudio vs. Steen/Generico)


----------



## TelkEvolon

ROH Store:

Death before Dishonor IX
Best Of Eddie Edwards x2
Best Of Davey Richards x2
Best Of The Briscoe Brothers x2

10 T-Shirts and all them autographed photos

Evolve:

Evolve DVD (2-9)

Highspots: 

Evolve 1 (sold out in Evolve's store)


----------



## Platt

Anyone find details of SMV supposed sale yet? Can't see anything on their twitter.


----------



## smitlick

Platt i emailed them and they said they'll post it soon... I was told around 9am EST so in 4 hours or so...


----------



## Obfuscation

The delay makes me :sad:


----------



## smitlick

Twitter Sale for SMV

Twitter exclusive sale info all 2011 CZW DVDs are $5 off instantly and any purchase $30 or more save 15% off your order. Sale ends 1pm est.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Black Friday's made me realise that there isn't that much that I want from ROH, that I don't already have. I haven't made an order for six months or more IIRC. Shows how much of a switch away from regular shows, to TV, there's been and how much of a focus there is on the iPPVs now.

I think my order is going to be SHIMMER 22 and 28, Revolution:Canada and...I'll probably get one of the Best of sets, just because they're nice sets and I want ROH to put together more of them.

shimmerwrestling.com's only Black Friday thing is making some rare DVDs available again btw. If there was a big sale I'd be getting copies of most of their recent stuff.

Might have a look around Highspots, even though their sales are notoriously stingy.

EDIT: After reading Superdupersonic's post, I might now buy a third copy of Tag Wars '08. Y U NO OOP?


----------



## smitlick

Took advantage of the SMV sale even if it really only led to cheaper postage and got some more wXw

- Kreuzzug ZXI - Philadelphia
- Kreuzzug ZXI: Union City
- NOAH Genesis in Germany
- Dead End XI
- Fight Club 2011


----------



## Corey

DGUSA's shows from Anniversary weekend are finally up for preorder and will ship 11/30 - 12/6. You can get all 3 for $45 right now, the covers are pretty cool too.


----------



## Platt

I have no faith in DGUSA/Evolve shipping times now. Still waiting for the Evolve shows that were supposed to start shipping on the 3rd and emailing them is a waste of time.


----------



## ddog121

Bought Open the Untouchable Gate 2009, Enter the Dragon 2010, and Evolve 9 for $36. DGUSA gets my money this year.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Black Friday has got me all caught up on ROH, DGUSA (what is currently in stock), EVOLVE, Chikara and PWG (if you count their 5 for $40 sale)! Now if I just had the time to watch what I already have anyway...but I love the collecting aspect of it all even if I am months and months behind in my viewing.


----------



## Concrete

So for DGUSA I got Enter the Historic Gate, Enter the Utouchable Gate,and a poster just because. I got Evolve 9 as well. From ROH I bought a ringside membership for the month and got Best in the World, BOLA(I at least bought it from ROH), and a hat.Probably going to get No Escape with the free dvd for ringside members. From SMV I got AIW's They Live and CZW's Tournament of Death. From IVP I got Best Lucha Matches of the 90's, NJPW Best of 1986 V.3, and M-Pro Heartbreak. I don't make nearly enough to ever be up to date on anything but I am pretty happy with what I'm going to be getting for the money.


----------



## Corey

enlightenedone9 said:


> So for DGUSA I got Enter the Historic Gate, Enter the Utouchable Gate,and a poster just because. I got Evolve 9 as well. From ROH I bought a ringside membership for the month and got Best in the World, BOLA(I at least bought it from ROH), and a hat.*Probably going to get No Escape with the free dvd for ringside members*. From SMV I got AIW's They Live and CZW's Tournament of Death. From IVP I got Best Lucha Matches of the 90's, NJPW Best of 1986 V.3, and M-Pro Heartbreak. I don't make nearly enough to ever be up to date on anything but I am pretty happy with what I'm going to be getting for the money.


You have to sign up for a yearly membership in the next month to receive the free dvd, btw.


----------



## Concrete

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You have to sign up for a yearly membership in the next month to receive the free dvd, btw.


Oh. It said annual. Nevermind. No biggie.


----------



## RKing85

Seeing a lot of hate on Dragon Gate service, but I have never had a problem with them. Always get my package within 2 weeks of ordering it, and I'm up in Canada.


----------



## Platt

Well the last time I had problems I pre-ordered the United shows, it was I think 6 weeks after they started taking pre-orders before they even began shipping mine didn't ship for another 2 weeks after that then it took 2-3 weeks before I got them. So around 10 weeks from getting my money to me getting the shows and 4-5 weeks from them starting to ship them before I got mine. 

This time I pre-ordered Evolve 8 & 9 a week before the were due to ship and it's now been over 3 weeks since they started shipping and no DVDs. I emailed them and all I got back was a one sentence reply saying all orders had been shipped out, which tells me nothing.


----------



## antoniomare007

@OfficialPWG:



> 1/29/12. Six-Man Tag Team Never-In-Your-Wildest-Dreams Match II.
> 
> Super Dragon/Kevin Steen/Akira Tozawa vs El Generico/PAC/Masato Yoshino.


https://twitter.com/#!/OfficialPWG/status/139512599887888384


----------



## geraldinhio

That six man has the potential to be one of the craziest matches ever. I think I remember reading that numerous Dragon Gate wrestlers were signed for the show too. Correct me if I'm wrong . PWG continues to top it's self every show . I wonder how long this can last ? It's great for fans , not for my wallet though.


----------



## antoniomare007

yeah, Dragon Gate will be part of next year's Wrestle Reunion show. BxB Hulk, Mochizuki, CIMA, Doi, Susumu Yokosuka, Yoshino, PAC, and Tozawa are confirmed


----------



## geraldinhio

HOLY FUCK. I didn't know it was for Wrestle Reunion weekend either? Steen teased a match with Vader at this show mpnths ago on twitter, looks like that's gone out the window so.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Steen will wrestle four times to set his record.


----------



## Mattyb2266

So I need some help deciding on where the rest of my funds should go. Today I took advantage of the Smart Mark sale, and the DGUSA sale to get caught up, but I'm not sure if I should:
A.) Get 70/30, and All Star Weekend 3 from ROH to fill in the last of the holes in my PWG collection. 
B.) Buy a few random indy shows from RF at 30% off
C.) Hold out until Monday and see what highspots is going to offer for cyber monday.


----------



## seabs

_*Watched the 2 most recent NEW shows today and I really enjoyed them given that they have a reputation for "phone it in supercard" type promotion. Talked about the 2 Lawler matches in the MOTYC thread but there was also some good, enjoyable matches on the 2 shows too. Both Finlay matches vs Ciampa and Konley were good, with flashes of greatness. Konley had a really good opener with Mike Bennett too thanks to a super hot crowd. Probably the most enjoyable Bennett match I've watched along with his matches with Corino. Dreamer vs Robinson from the 2nd night given it was a Tommy Dreamer match in 2011. Robinson looked a really good basic old school heel. KOSLOV of all people had a fucking awesome squash match in which he showed more wrestling ability than he did during his entire WWE run. He has a super arm drag. Mickie James and some chick named Alexxis (who has a stunning ass) had a match on both shows which were basically the same but they were both good, 2nd being the better flowing one. 

Got me thinking as I've been on a kick of watching more minor Indy shows this month that the majority of them aren't really any worse than ROH shows, a good chunk being better than your normal ROH show like Battle Royale Cup and the IPW Anniversary Show. Undercards are lacking on most of them but generally speaking I've got at least one match out of each of them that has been great and I've really liked. Can't say that for the majority of ROH DVD shows this year.*_


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just probably made my biggest order ever with the ROH Black Friday Sale and got:

ROH Only The Strong Survive
ROH 9th Anniversary Show
ROH Defy or Deny
ROH Supercard of Honor VI

PWG DDT 2011
PWG Card Subject to Change 3
PWG All Star Weekend 8 Night 2

Really pumped to watch some 2011 PWG was going to get BOLA 2011 but it was sold out but still happy with what I got even if Card Subject to Change 3 looks out of place I really wanted to see Mack vs Roddy, Claudio vs. Ryan and Generico & Ricochet vs. The Young Bucks. I was almost tempted to get all PWG but couldn't find enough to make a whole order.


----------



## smitlick

*Dreamwave - Good As Gold*

Finlay vs Mason Beck
***





Seabs said:


> _*Watched the 2 most recent NEW shows today and I really enjoyed them given that they have a reputation for "phone it in supercard" type promotion. Talked about the 2 Lawler matches in the MOTYC thread but there was also some good, enjoyable matches on the 2 shows too. Both Finlay matches vs Ciampa and Konley were good, with flashes of greatness. Konley had a really good opener with Mike Bennett too thanks to a super hot crowd. Probably the most enjoyable Bennett match I've watched along with his matches with Corino. Dreamer vs Robinson from the 2nd night given it was a Tommy Dreamer match in 2011. Robinson looked a really good basic old school heel. KOSLOV of all people had a fucking awesome squash match in which he showed more wrestling ability than he did during his entire WWE run. He has a super arm drag. Mickie James and some chick named Alexxis (who has a stunning ass) had a match on both shows which were basically the same but they were both good, 2nd being the better flowing one.
> 
> Got me thinking as I've been on a kick of watching more minor Indy shows this month that the majority of them aren't really any worse than ROH shows, a good chunk being better than your normal ROH show like Battle Royale Cup and the IPW Anniversary Show. Undercards are lacking on most of them but generally speaking I've got at least one match out of each of them that has been great and I've really liked. Can't say that for the majority of ROH DVD shows this year.*_


I'll agree with you about minor Indy shows being good but the major difference to me in most of the shows is that ROH's worst worker is still a hell of a lot better then most of the minor Indies worst workers that I watch.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'd still rather watch a really shitty botch machine for six minutes than Haas and Benjamin vs. the Briscoes for 40.


----------



## Obfuscation

Have to agree w/Jawbreaker. ROH has two problems right now: long drawn out matches and not a real interesting roster pardon the ones that work elsewhere like Generico. (ANX being the real exception) I mean not every main event has to go 30+ minutes. Seriously guys.


----------



## Brye

I love me a nice long epic main event but that's something I've always been slightly bothered about with ROH. I feel like they could cut some of their matches a bit short and they'd end up better in the long run.


----------



## Platt

Seabs said:


> _*Watched the 2 most recent NEW shows today and I really enjoyed them given that they have a reputation for "phone it in supercard" type promotion. Talked about the 2 Lawler matches in the MOTYC thread but there was also some good, enjoyable matches on the 2 shows too. Both Finlay matches vs Ciampa and Konley were good, with flashes of greatness. Konley had a really good opener with Mike Bennett too thanks to a super hot crowd. Probably the most enjoyable Bennett match I've watched along with his matches with Corino. Dreamer vs Robinson from the 2nd night given it was a Tommy Dreamer match in 2011. Robinson looked a really good basic old school heel. KOSLOV of all people had a fucking awesome squash match in which he showed more wrestling ability than he did during his entire WWE run. He has a super arm drag. Mickie James and some chick named Alexxis (who has a stunning ass) had a match on both shows which were basically the same but they were both good, 2nd being the better flowing one.
> 
> Got me thinking as I've been on a kick of watching more minor Indy shows this month that the majority of them aren't really any worse than ROH shows, a good chunk being better than your normal ROH show like Battle Royale Cup and the IPW Anniversary Show. Undercards are lacking on most of them but generally speaking I've got at least one match out of each of them that has been great and I've really liked. Can't say that for the majority of ROH DVD shows this year.*_


Any chance of uploading the Mickie matches?


----------



## Emperor DC

Ziggler/Punk showed from last week that shorter can sometimes, a lot of times, be better. CHIKARA works by the same philosophy. It does not have many mega timed matches, but the shorter ones can sometimes be the best anyway.

Ziggler/Punk however may have ruled because they are two of the best all-round talents the WWE has got.


----------



## KingKicks

And on the subject of Ziggler/Punk. ***3/4 for me. My current TV MOTY.

Haven't had a chance to watch much wrestling the last couple of months but Ziggler/Punk was certainly the best match I've seen in a few months.

Quite happy that I have no money at the moment as I'd probably spend anything I've got during the Black Friday sales (on DVDs I won't be watching for ages).


----------



## seabs

smitlick said:


> I'll agree with you about minor Indy shows being good but the major difference to me in most of the shows is that ROH's worst worker is still a hell of a lot better then most of the minor Indies worst workers that I watch.


*Yeah sure but that's the difference you get between a national promotion compared to a local one. *


Platt said:


> Any chance of uploading the Mickie matches?


*Yeah, I'll try and do them this week.*


DeeCee said:


> Ziggler/Punk showed from last week that shorter can sometimes, a lot of times, be better.


*I'd say it's nearly always better unless there's a reason for the match going over 20 minutes like they're doing a time limit draw to put someone over without the other guy losing. Doing the same match in 15 minutes compared to 25 minutes is nearly always going to be better. 

The thing with ROH over the last year or two is that their big matches have gone long just for the sake of going long and they don't enough interesting characters to keep me invested in a long match like they did with Danielson and McGuinness. I mean them multi man tags they do that go really long and have zero story or structure to them are bloody awful.*


----------



## Platt

Just made my last Black Friday (Week/Weekend) order, think I've got enough to keep me going for the next year lol

*WSU*
WSU Uncensored Season 1!
WSU The Road to Breaking Barriers 2!
WSU The Best of Becky!
WSU Passion!
WSU A TRUE DIAMOND: Best of Brittney Savage!
WSU The Uncensored Rumble IV!
WSU Breaking Barriers II

*ROH*
Best Of Davey Richards Amercian Wolf (2)
Briscoe Brothers The Baddest Tag Team On The Planet (2)
Eddie Edwards Road To The Triple Crown (2)
Death Before Dishonor IX

*WWE*
Steve Austin: The Bottom Line On The Most Popular Superstar Of All Time (4)
Steve Austin: The Bottom Line On The Most Popular Superstar Of All Time (BD) (3)
Greatest Rivalries: Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart (3)
Greatest Rivalries: Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart (BD) (2)
WWE Hell In A Cell 2011
WWE Vengeance 2011

*RF*
Sharing My Knowledge With Maria Kanellis

*TNA Order 1*
Lockdown 2008
Against All Odds 2005
Final Resolution 2005
Destination X 2005
Final Resolution 2006
Hard Justice 2005 
Unbreakable 2005
Genesis 2005
Against All Odds 2006
Destination X 2006 
Sacrifice 2006 
Bound For Glory 2006 
Genesis 2006 
Turning Point 2005
Turning Point 2006
Sacrifice 2005
Slammiversary 2005
Turning Point 2004
Victory Road 2004
Lockdown 2005

*TNA Order 2*
Final Resolution 2007
Destination X 2007
Lockdown 2007
Slammiversary 2007
Victory Road 2007
Hard Justice 2007
No Surrender 2007
Bound For Glory 2007
Genesis 2007
Turning Point 2007
Final Resolution 2008
Against All Odds 2008
Destination X 2008
Slammiversary 2008
Sacrifice 2008
Bound For Glory IV
Cross The Line Triple Pack 2.0 (Turning Point 08, Final Resolution 08, Genesis 09)
Against All Odds 2009
Destination X 2009
Lockdown - 2009
Sacrifice 2009
Slammiversary 2009
Hard Justice 2009
No Surrender - 2009
HardCORE Justice / No Surrender 2011 Twin Pack


----------



## smitlick

*Magnum Pro Wrestling - Battle Royale Cup 2011*

Zach Sabre Jr vs Akira Tozawa
***1/4

Was ok, Was just way to overly dominated by Sabre Jr for me though.

*PWG - Eight*

1. PAC vs Kevin Steen
****

2. Brian Cage-Taylor vs Brandon Gatson
*3/4
Just turn on the commentary and ignore the match. 

3. El Generico & Ricochet vs Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong
***1/2

4. Peter Avalon vs Ryan Taylor
*3/4

5. The Dynasty vs The RockNES Monsters
***

6. CIMA & Kevin Steen vs The Young Bucks
***3/4

*7. PWG World Title*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
***3/4

*8. PWG World Title*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Kevin Steen
N/A​


----------



## Platt

Turns out my Evolve DVDs didn't even ship till the 22nd, the same day I happened to first email asking where they were


----------



## Obfuscation

Seabs said:


> The thing with ROH over the last year or two is that their big matches have gone long just for the sake of going long and they don't enough interesting characters to keep me invested in a long match like they did with Danielson and McGuinness. I mean them multi man tags they do that go really long and have zero story or structure to them are bloody awful.[/I][/B]


Yes. Exactly. Couldn't have said it any better. That's the problem with the promotion now.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Last year, Black/Richards, Strong/Richards or Generico/Steen were long, buy they were good anyway. I get what you say, but it's not like a match is bad for being long.


----------



## McQueen

That depends. I often think after i'm done watching a longer match that such and such parts could have been cut out since it was pretty much time killing filler or "look at what I can do" technical wrasslin (or whatever) that really serves no purpose. Watch older Chris Hero stuff, he was always really good but a lot of his mid 2000's stuff drags for no reason other than his getting a chance to do fancy shit and it turns me off. While I understand the indy mindset of wanting to give the fans their monies worth keeping the match interesting should always be the priority, doing shit for the sake of doing shit gets old fast. and if that means cutting 5-10 minutes off the match, so be it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Cut the bullshit. I hate it. Some of the Super Dragon & Davey Richards PWG Tag Team Title matches were like that. 30+ min and only the last 10 minutes, or NONE, served a purpose. None refers to that absolutely garbage 49 min match vs Hero & Claudio from Card Subject To Change II. Hollywood Globetrotters match vs Strong & Evans was the most overrated match of 2006 too. Never found the appeal in that match.

Anyways..

*Chikara ~ Aniversario & His Amazing Friends*

1) Brodie Lee vs Hieracon ~ **1/2

2) Frightmare vs Archibald Peck ~ **3/4

3) Obariyon/Kodama vs Dasher Hatfield/Sugar Dunkerton ~ **1/2

4) Ultramantis Black vs Chuck Taylor ~ ***

5) Eddie Kingston vs Sinn Bohdi ~ **1/2

6) Ares/Pinkie Sanchez/Jakob Hammermeier/Daizee Haze vs Fire Ant/Solider Ant/Green Ant/Madison Eagles ~ ***1/2

7) *12 Large Summit* ~ Mike Quackenbush vs Hallowicked ~ ****

8) *Losing Team Must Split Up* ~ Vin Gerard/STIGMA vs Shane Matthews/Scott Parker ~ ***1/2​
Awesome show. One great thing I love about Chikara is that they can have a strong show without all the star ratings having to say so. Main event was fairly interesting. Different type of story, but it worked if you ask me. Farewell to a major team that has been around since 2008. And Shane Storm too since he hasn't been around since.



*Chikara ~ Maiden Flight Of The Great Condor*

1) Ophidian vs Kodama ~ **3/4

2) Archibald Peck vs Marion Fontaine ~ ***

3) *4 Way Elimination* ~ Fire Ant/Soldier Ant vs Shane Matthews/Scott Parker vs Brodie Lee/Grizzly Redwood vs Obariyon/Kobald ~ ***

4) Jigsaw vs Eddie Edwards ~ ***1/2

5) Tim Donst vs Green Ant ~ ***

6) *12 Large Summit* ~ Eddie Kingston vs Vin Gerard ~ ***

7) *Chikara Tag Team Titles* ~ Chuck Taylor/Icarus(c) vs Dasher Hatfield/Sugar Dunkerton ~ ***

8) Sara Del Rey vs Tursas ~ **

9) Ultramantis Black/Hallowicked vs Delirious/Jakob Hammermeier ~ ***​
Much like Young Lions Cup this year, the weather over in PA effected a weekend of shows. And just like YLC, they made it work. Only I'd say this show was a lot more fun. Fun is all I can really say. Which by no means is a bad thing. Set up some big things for High Noon so great job in that sense. (Y)


----------



## McQueen

I almost brought up that match but decided not to since i'm sure Crabtree or someone else would just pass it off as my Davey Hatin'.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm not shy with my dislike on Davey either, but I had to mention it. I might like Super Dragon, yes I do, but he was just as much at fault as Davey was during those matches. As were the opponents.


----------



## KingCrash

Meh, I'd say Super Dragon was more responsible for the dragging of SD/DR matches if for nothing else then because he was legit injuring opponents. That's the reason the Kings vs. SD/DR match went forever because earlier Dragon messed up a member of Los Luchas and cut that match short. Show wasn't all bad, do remember a great Cape Fear/Dark & Lovely match that happened.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd say both of them are idiots for dragging nearly every match. I liked the show, just disliked the main event so much. The Cape Fear vs Dark And Lovely match was one that dragged too, but once it got going it was fun. 29 min. C'mon guys. If they would have went out there and killed it in 15 it could have been much better.


----------



## KingCrash

Didn't notice the Cape Fear match went nearly 30 min., but they had to considering who didn't show up. Besides, that would have meant more time for Topgun Talwar and no one needed that.


----------



## FITZ

McQueen said:


> I almost brought up that match but decided not to since i'm sure Crabtree or someone else would just pass it off as my Davey Hatin'.


Saying that Davey Richards sucked prior to 2008 should be acceptable for everyone. I don't know when exactly he went from sucking to being good but I think it happened instantly.


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> Didn't notice the Cape Fear match went nearly 30 min., but they had to considering who didn't show up. Besides, that would have meant more time for Topgun Talwar and no one needed that.


Ah. Miss the cocaine gimmick.



TaylorFitz said:


> Saying that Davey Richards sucked prior to 2008 should be acceptable for everyone. I don't know when exactly he went from sucking to being good but I think it happened instantly.


Funny. I'm the opposite. 2008 was the year where I finally said "fuck him". Hasn't changed since.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Aah, SD/Davey vs. KOW, the closest I've ever come to giving up on pro wrestling for good.


----------



## seabs

TaylorFitz said:


> Saying that Davey Richards sucked prior to 2008 should be acceptable for everyone. I don't know when exactly he went from sucking to being good but I think it happened instantly.


*When he turned on NRC and went for an extended tour in Japan before returning. NRC Davey was largely pretty bad. His first match back in ROH in Japan against Strong is probably my favourite Davey singles match and then him and Eddie had a great 12-18 months of awesome tags. He started annoying the fuck out of me when he stopped being heel. I still enjoy Davey for the most part outside of ROH and PWG though.*


----------



## KingKicks

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Aah, SD/Davey vs. KOW, the closest I've ever come to giving up on pro wrestling for good.


Just thinking about that match makes me want to cry.


----------



## Corey

ROH's Cyber Monday sales start tomorrow at 10 AM. Some different sales for sure.



> *RING OF HONOR DVD COMBO PACKAGES- ONLY $34.99 EACH*​
> 
> The following DVD Combo Packs will be available starting at 10 AM on Monday, November 28th through 10 AM on Tuesday, November 29th for the low price of $34.99:
> 
> - New York Combo Package: Manhattan Mayhem IV, Best in the World 2011, Death Before Dishonor IX
> - Best of the Best Package: Davey Richards: The American Wolf, Eddie Edwards: Road To The Triple Crown, Briscoes Brothers: Baddest Tag Team On The Planet
> - HDNet Combo Package: ROH on HDNet Vol. 7, Vol. 8 , Vol. 9
> - Chi-Town Combo Package: Richards vs Daniels, 9th Anniversary Show, Supercard of Honor VI
> - Mid-Atlantic Combo Package: No Escape, Tag Team Turmoil, Tag Wars 2010
> 
> 
> 
> *"FINAL BATTLE 2011" $10 TICKET SALE *​​​As part of our "Cyber Monday Sale" we are offering 100 upper balcony General Admission tickets for "Final Battle 2011" for the sale price of $10 each. This special offer is only available during the sale period and is open to the first 100 upper balcony tickets purchased on Cyber Monday. To order your $10 tickets starting on 11/26 at 10 AM click HERE!​​​*GET A FREE RING OF HONOR DVD*​​​For a limited time get a FREE ROH DVD when you sign-up for an annual (yearly) ringside membership at ROHWrestling.com between 11/24-12/25. To sign-up today click HERE! Details on your free DVD will be emailed to you in upcoming days.​


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - Battle of Los Angeles 2011*

1. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
***1/2

2. Kevin Steen vs Finlay
***1/2

3. El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli
****1/4

4. Roderick Strong vs Eddie Edwards
***1/2

5. The Dynasty vs The RockNES Monsters
**3/4

6. El Generico vs Willie Mack
***

7. Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards
***1/2

*8. PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
The Kings of Wrestling vs The Young Bucks
****

9. Kevin Steen vs El Generico
****1/2​


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - Chasing The Dragon*



The Scene (Caleb Konley & Scott Reed) vs. Remi Wilkins & Tripp Cassidy - *

Uhaa Nation vs. Aaron Dravin - SQUASH

Jon Davis vs. Arik Cannon - **1/2

*Elimination Match*
Brodie Lee vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Sugar Dunkerton vs. Mike Sydal vs. Billy Roc vs. Flip Kendrick - **

Sami Callihan vs. Naruki Doi - ***1/4

Pinkie Sanchez vs. Louis Lyndon - **

Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor vs. YAMATO & Masato Yoshino - ***3/4

*Captain’s Fall Match*
PAC, A.R. Fox and Rich Swann vs. Ricochet, Akira Tozawa & CIMA - ****

​


----------



## dezpool

Crash, that main event from Chasing The Dragon sounds awesome. Definitely on my radar to look out for. Cool to see Fox get a shot at the top of the card. Hope he had a good showing.


----------



## Tanner1495

About that ROH DVD sale, which pack would be the best too pick up?


----------



## ddog121

New York is the best but you can't go wrong with the Chicago one either.


----------



## Corey

Tanner1495 said:


> About that ROH DVD sale, which pack would be the best too pick up?


The Best of the Best package is the best because of all the classic matches, but for just shows the New York one puts the others to shame.


----------



## Obfuscation

Interesting to see that someone else (Seabs) holds the Strong vs Davey match from Battle of the Best in high regard like myself. If only he worked like that more often. Gonna try and stop with the all the dislike posts. I'll just stick with knowing I have seen matches from him that I did enjoy. Regardless if they were from years ago and not now.


----------



## Meteora2004

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but Highspots has had a bunch of DGUSA DVDs at 50% off all weekend, not sure how long it'll last.

http://www.highspots.com/dragon-gate-usa.asp

I picked up United: NYC along with EVOLVE 7, was just over $28 total. I would've ordered straight from DGUSA, but after waiting over a month for my DVD order from last year's Black Friday sale, and hearing that other people have had problems with shipping from them, I decided against it. Hopefully they get their shit together soon, as far as that goes.

EDIT: Shit, Highspots' Cyber Monday sale has some pretty awesome stuff for 50% off, including four PWG shows, and not old shit. You can get BOLA 2011, Decadence, CSTCIII and DDT4 2011 for $30 before shipping. Ridiculous! I might have to place another order.

http://www.highspots.com/category.asp?id=654


----------



## smitlick

Yep they've just posted there Cyber Monday sale

http://www.highspots.com/category.asp?id=654


----------



## Meteora2004

Details, including an added perk for those who order:

Get ready for our biggest Cyber Monday Sale ever!!! Featuring lots of DVDs and memorabilia all on sale for 50% OFF!!! It's our "Best of 2011" DVDs plus some extras just to give you even more items to choose from! And as an extra bonus, if you order from our Cyber Monday Sale you'll also receive a FREE 2-WEEK PASS TO HIGHSPOTS.TV!!! We'll send you a special link when we ship your order for you to sign up for your free 2-week pass.


----------



## Obfuscation

Holy crap PWG dvds for that cheap? :mark:


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'm looking to get rid of the following DVDs. First is a list of ROH stuff that is sold out through both ROH and Highspots. These are all official releases distibuted by ROH. I'd like to get rid of them before listing them on ebay in order to avoid fees.

The Era of Honor Begins REMASTERED
Round Robin Challenge REMASTERED
A Night of Apprecation REMASTERED
Road to the Title REMASTERED
Scramble Madness REMASTERED
Final Battle 2002 REMASTERED (the version on highspots is the awful original distributed by RF Video)
Revenge on the Prophecy
One Year Anniversary Show
Death Before Dishonor
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
Empire State Showdown
Final Battle 2003
The Last Stand
Second Anniversary Show
At Our Best
Reborn Stage 2
Generation Next
World Title Classic
Survival of the Fittest 2004
Reborn Completion
Testing the Limit
Midnight Express Reunion
All Star Extravaganza II
Final Battle 2004
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2
Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3
The Final Showdown
Nowhere to Run
New Frontiers
Death Before Dishonor III
Sign of Dishonor
The Homecoming
Redemption
Punk: The Final Chapter
Joe vs. Kobashi
Vendetta
Final Battle 2005
Best in the World 2006
Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard of Honor
BEtter Than Our Best
The 100th Show
Ring of Homicide
In Your Face
Death Before Dishonor IV
Fight of the Century
Unified
Glory By Honor V Night 1
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Final Battle 2006
Battle of the Icons
Fifth Year Festival: Philly
Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
All Star Extravaganza III
Supercard of Honor II
Good Times, Great Memories
A Fight at the Roxbury
Driven 2007
Man Up (2 Diss Collector Edition and single disc version)
Honor Nation
Chaos at the Cow Palace
Glory By Honor VI Night 2
Proving Ground 2008
Without Remorse
Sixth Anniversary Show
Dragon Gate Challenge II
Supercard of Honor III
Southern Navigation
New Horizons
Death Before Dishonor VI
Ring of Homicide II
Bound By Hate
Final Battle 2008
7th Anniversary Show
Supercard of Honor IV
Aries vs. Richards
The Epic Encounter III
The Big Bang
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II
Supercard of Honor V
Fade to Black
Best of CM Punk: Better THan You
Straight Shootin' w/ Samoe Joe & CM Punk
Straight Shootin' w/ Jim Mitchell

Also looking to get rid of the following:
Brian Kendrick & Paul London's Excellent Adventure
TNA Destination X 2006
TNA Hard Justice 2006
TNA Turning Point 2007
Evolve 3: Rise or Fall
Evolve 4: Danielson vs. Fish
Evolve 5: Danielson vs. Sawa
PWG Cyanide
ROH Glory By Honor
ROH Wrestlerave
ROH Reborn Stage 1
ROH How We Roll
ROH Reborn Again
ROH Live in Osaka
ROH Survival of the Fittest 2007
ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 1
ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
ROH Reverse the Curse


----------



## Corey

Pretty terrible sales from Highspots the past few days. You could've already gotten all those PWG shows at the exact same price during the ROH sale and all those DGUSA dvds(and more) are all $10 at the DGUSA store. Plus there's no ROH. :no:


----------



## smitlick

Just picked up a Signed copy of Face Off Vol 13 with Funk & Dreamer. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## Meteora2004

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Pretty terrible sales from Highspots the past few days. You could've already gotten all those PWG shows at the exact same price during the ROH sale and all those DGUSA dvds(and more) are all $10 at the DGUSA store. Plus there's no ROH. :no:


So you mean I could have spent between $8 and $60 for a ringside membership just to get an extra 15% off from ROH, not to mention shipping alone for four DVDs is another ten bucks, or I can order from Highspots and pay $34 total without any extra hassle? And Highspots has a LOT of ROH DVDs, including a bunch of OOP shows for $10 or less.


----------



## Corey

Meteora2004 said:


> So you mean I could have spent between $8 and $60 for a ringside membership just to get an extra 15% off from ROH, not to mention shipping alone for four DVDs is another ten bucks, or I can order from Highspots and pay $34 total without any extra hassle? And Highspots has a LOT of ROH DVDs, including a bunch of OOP shows for $10 or less.


I understand your point, I just wanted something different. It just seemed like they ran the same sales as everyone else, hoping they get the edge with the shipping prices.


----------



## Obfuscation

How much would you be selling a show like Supercard of Honor or Death Before Dishonor VI, SuperDuperSonic? I'm rather light on the cash, but if I can afford it I might just pick it up.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Revolution: Canada*

1. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/4

2. Mike Bennett vs Steve Corino
**3/4

*3. Double Danger Scramble Match*
Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhett Titus vs Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin vs Grizzly Redwood vs Andy Ridge
***1/2

4. Kenny King vs Davey Richards
***1/2

5. Colt Cabana vs Delirious
FUN

6. Christopher Daniels vs El Generico
***1/4

*7. ROH World Tag Title Match*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4

*8. ROH World Title Match*
Eddie Edwards vs Chris Hero
****1/2​


----------



## KingCrash

dezpool said:


> Crash, that main event from Chasing The Dragon sounds awesome. Definitely on my radar to look out for. Cool to see Fox get a shot at the top of the card. Hope he had a good showing.


He showed a bit of improvement but you could tell that everyone else was a step ahead of him. Don't know if he's going back to japan for another tour since CIMA has fallen in love with Uhaa Nation and he's over there right now.


----------



## Meteora2004

So which PWG show would be a better choice between CSTCIII and The Perils of Rock N' Roll Decadence? I already have BOLA, and I definitely want to buy DDT4.


----------



## jawbreaker

CSTC3 has a fucking awesome Roderick Strong vs. Willie Mack match and a main event that is better than most give it credit for. And there's also the Young Bucks vs. Generico and Ricochet, on which your mileage may vary.

Haven't seen Rock n Roll Decadence yet.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah Card Subject To Change III for me to me for all the reasons that jawbreaker posted.*


----------



## SHIRLEY

Meteora2004 said:


> So you mean I could have spent between $8 and $60 for a ringside membership just to get an extra 15% off from ROH, not to mention shipping alone for four DVDs is another ten bucks, or I can order from Highspots and pay $34 total without any extra hassle? And Highspots has a LOT of ROH DVDs, including a bunch of OOP shows for $10 or less.


To be fair, you get an ever-growing archive of cool stuff, a t-shirt (that you can either wear or sell and get a slice of your money back), an easy way to get hold of the TV show and iPPV discounts.

I'm pretty happy with my deal.


----------



## smitlick

Note to Platt or whoever puts these in the DVD Star Ratings Thread. Its already in there under Prelude to Violence which is incorrect as its Number 2. Looked it up to see what in the fuck a YARF match is.

*CZW - Prelude to Violence II*

1. Robert Anthony vs Kit Osbourne
SQUASH

2. The Runaways vs BLKOUT
*1/2

3. Gran Akuma vs Ricky Reyes vs Ryan McBride vs Ryan Eagles vs Ty Hagen vs VSK
**

4. Jake Crist vs Sami Callihan
**1/2

5. DJ Hyde vs Little Mondo
*

6. Pinkie Sanchez vs Matt Tremont
**

*7. CZW UVU Title* 
Danny Havoc vs tHURTeen
*3/4

*8. CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs Jonathan Gresham
***1/4

9. Kyoko Inoue vs Sumie Sakai
**

*10. CZW Wired Title Match*
Drew Gulak vs AR Fox
**3/4

*11. CZW Tag Team Title Match*
Philly's Most Wanted vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
**1/2

12. Drake Younger vs Scotty Vortekz
**1/4​


----------



## Platt

Blame KingCrash


----------



## KingCrash

Hey, they called it a YARF match, not me. I would never tag a match Young Athletes with Ricky Reyes in it.


----------



## Corey

Got a copon emailed to me from ROH today. Exclusive to Ringside Members (they're doing really well with this) there's a $10 off coupon for your next purchase of $19.99 or more. That's on top of the 15% off we already get. Great stuff.


----------



## FITZ

Haven't ordered anything from ROH in months. I believe my most recent show I own is from March. If I didn't go to the shows I don't think I would be following them at all. I hate the ringside membership idea and have no intention of ever buying one.


----------



## EffectRaven

*ROH: Death Before Dishonor IX*

The Embassy vs. Homicide and Jay Lethal **3/4

Shelton Benjamin vs. Mike Bennett **1/4

Future Shock vs. The Bravados vs. The Young Bucks ***1/2

Jimmy Jacobs vs. El Generico ***1/2

Michael Elgin vs. Charlie Haas *1/2

Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong ****

Ladder War 3 ****1/4​


----------



## Tanner1495

About to order Card Subject to Change III, DDT4 2011, BOLA 2011, and The Perils of Rock n Roll Decadence from Highspots for $30 not counting shipping and handling. I thought it was a good deal myself.


----------



## Groovemachine

Got in my Highspots Cyber Monday order - my only Black Friday weekend shopping. Been waiting to get BOLA for ages so got that alongside DGUSA Mercury Rising 2011 which i heard very good things about.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Just realised that HDNet episodes have been added to the Exclusive bit of the ROH site. 

There seems to be some more new stuff, including Eddy Guerrero and Japanese guys, but I hadn't been keeping track of what was available. Someone else might have a better grasp of what's new.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Just ordered a couple of things from the Highspots Cyber Monday sale. I got the CM Punk Platinum Edition Shoot Interview Triple DVD-R Set and Best of AJ Styles 8 Disc Set not because I really really wanted them, but they are a really good price and they will be nice to have and randomly watch if the mood strikes. I am excited to receive the free two weeks of Highspots TV though in order to see the two Finlay matches they have on there against Caleb Konley and Tommasso Ciampa, plus maybe check out some Project Paul London videos. Waiting for some sort of e-mail to come on how to activate it.


----------



## smitlick

KingCrash said:


> Hey, they called it a YARF match, not me. I would never tag a match Young Athletes with Ricky Reyes in it.



Lol no... I looked up your review of the show in the DVD Ratings thread to see what a YARF Match was. I thought they had just spelt FRAY backwards. The problem was that you mislabelled the event name. Its Prelude to Violence 2 not Prelude to Violence.


----------



## Meteora2004

The trailer for Perils sold me on the show; ordered that and DDT4 for a little over $18 shipped.


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA - Open The Ultimate Gate 2011*

1. Jimmy Rave vs Johnny Gargano
***1/2

2. Silas Young vs Lince Dorado vs AR Fox vs Rich Swann vs Sami Callihan vs Arik Cannon
**

3. Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa vs Brodie Lee
SQUASH

4. Brodie Lee vs Chuck Taylor
**

*5. Open The United Gate Title Match*
PAC & Masato Yoshino vs CIMA & Naruki Doi
***3/4

6. The Dark City Fight Club vs Sami Callihan & Arik Cannon
*1/2

7. Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries
***1/4

*8. Street Fight*
Akira Tozawa vs Jon Moxley
*3/4

*9. Open The Freedom Gate Title*
YAMATO vs Akira Tozawa
****1/4​


----------



## Obfuscation

Why do these promotions keep booking the Dark City Fight Club? They're literally so bad.  @ Moxley's street fight being so low. I was gonna look and download that one tonight. Guess not.


----------



## KingCrash

DCFC weren't the only ones to suck in that match, and the reason the Moxley fight was so low was it was the weekend that he announced he was going to FCW, the match lasted maybe 5 min. and it was just to turn the YAMATO/Tozawa match into a title match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Too bad he didn't get to go out on a higher note.

DCFC blows. I've yet to see a good match from them. Doesn't matter who they wrestle. If it's guys I enjoy like Callihan/Cannon or if it is against workers that don't have my interest like Davey/Edwards, it never fails. Not shocked to see his(smitlick's) opinion on the match was low. Even if Callihan & Cannon were pretty bad during it too.


----------



## Meteora2004

The thing is both Davis and Chavis are a LOT better in singles competition, especially Davis.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd say he edges out Chavis overall, but that doesn't say much. That's just my two cents on the subject. Some might disagree.


----------



## Corey

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Just realised that HDNet episodes have been added to the Exclusive bit of the ROH site.
> 
> There seems to be some more new stuff, including Eddy Guerrero and Japanese guys, but I hadn't been keeping track of what was available. Someone else might have a better grasp of what's new.


Nah all that stuff's been around, it just looks new because they decided to add pictures to the categories.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

I just ordered the Best of the Best combo which includes Davey Richards: The American Wolf, Eddie Edwards: Road To The Triple Crown and Briscoes Brothers: Baddest Tag Team On The Planet. Any thoughts on these Best Of DVDs?


----------



## smitlick

Hailsabin said:


> Too bad he didn't get to go out on a higher note.
> 
> DCFC blows. I've yet to see a good match from them. Doesn't matter who they wrestle. If it's guys I enjoy like Callihan/Cannon or if it is against workers that don't have my interest like Davey/Edwards, it never fails. Not shocked to see his(smitlick's) opinion on the match was low. Even if Callihan & Cannon were pretty bad during it too.


Moxley/Tozawa went like 3 minutes or something stupid and was just dumb. Don't bother searching it out.

The Tag with Callihan/Cannon vs DCFC was pretty short to. Like 5-9 minutes or something and wasn't great. DCFC just don't belong in DGUSA. I don't hate them but there way to different to the DG style for them to mesh at all with outside talent plus a lot of the DG guys don't sell well enough for them to get over to any point.

EDIT 

Just finished Timeline History of ECW with Sabu. Really good and Sabu is entertaining as always.


----------



## Platt

Do ROH still send emails when they ship orders?


----------



## Corey

Platt said:


> Do ROH still send emails when they ship orders?


Yep


----------



## smitlick

Just finished Timeline History of ECW with Shane Douglas. Pretty good. Not bad by any means but nothing to rush out to get.

Get it but on sale.


----------



## ECW fan

smitlick said:


> Just finished Timeline History of ECW with Shane Douglas. Pretty good. Not bad by any means but nothing to rush out to get.
> 
> Get it but on sale.


Care to upload it?


----------



## smitlick

Yeah should have it up over the next few days.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Has anyone who ordered from Highspots' Cyber Monday sale received any word on receiving the two free weeks of Highspots TV?


----------



## Meteora2004

racoonie said:


> Has anyone who ordered from Highspots' Cyber Monday sale received any word on receiving the two free weeks of Highspots TV?


According to the email they sent out about the sale, you get it when you get your shipping notification.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

My shipping notification had nothing about it...I have contacted them and hopefully will receive a response.


----------



## Obfuscation

*ROH ~ Man Up*

1) Nigel McGuinness vs Chris Hero vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Naomichi Marufuji ~ ***1/2

2) Rocky Romero vs Matt Cross ~ **1/2

3) Davey Richards vs Austin Aries ~ ***1/4

4) Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens ~ ***1/2

5) *ROH World Championship* ~ Takeshi Morishima(c) vs Bryan Danielson ~ ****1/4

6) *ROH World Tag Team Championship**/LADDER WAR* ~ The Briscoes vs El Generico/Kevin Steen ~ ****3/4

7) *Top Of The Class Trophy* ~ Mitch Franklin(c) vs Alex Payne ~ **

8) Daizee Haze/Amazing Kong vs Sara Del Rey/Lacey ~ ***1/2

9) Brent Albright/BJ Whitmer vs Kenny King/Chasyn Rance ~ *1/2

10) Jack Evans vs Tyler Black ~ *

11) Jack Evans/Jake Crist/Dave Crist vs Jimmy Jacobs/Tyler Black/Necro Butcher ~ ** (fun while it lasted)

12) Delirious vs Matt Sydal ~ ***1/2​
Finally watched it. Good stuff. Saw Ladder War years ago and it still holds up.


----------



## KaijuFan

I love the Roddy/Stevens match from that show, my favorite of theirs.


----------



## geraldinhio

KaijuFan said:


> I love the Roddy/Stevens match from that show, my favorite of theirs.


I stopped watching wrestling for a year or so and missed pretty much all the Roddy/Steven fued . I heard really good stuff though. Heard they had a match around the range of ****1/2 , think it was in FIP though. Did you see it by any chance? Probably just someone overrating it though.


----------



## Groovemachine

The FIP match is incredible, yeah I had it at ****1/2 and it was my #3 MOTY for that year. 'FIP Redefined.'


----------



## KaijuFan

Their FIP series was fantastic, I'm not one for legit ratings but all three matches are definitely worth watching. The matches are from Redefined, Dangerous Intentions 08, and Hot Summer Nights 08 if you're curious.


----------



## geraldinhio

Thanks , i'll give it a look if I can find it . FIP matches are usually hard enough to come across. 

On the topic of FIP is there any other matches I should track down? I've heard they had a few gems.


----------



## McQueen

Roddy/Stevens at FIP Redefined was one of the best non-Danielson (that sounds so markish but its true) involved indy matches i've seen. Its really good.

FIP in general was a shitload of fun for about a year and a half (around 2007).


----------



## Platt

Strong/Stevens was a fantastic series of matches.


----------



## SHIRLEY

You are now gay.


----------



## McQueen

???


----------



## geraldinhio

Anyone see the Rickey Shane Page vs Vincent Nothing from Absolute Intense Wrestling's event Absolution VI . I've heard it's a legit MOTYC ,I just find it strange because I've heard nothing ever about both wrestlers.


----------



## McQueen

Rickey Shane Page & Vincent Nothing are some great wrestling names. However if "Rickey Shane" doesn't have a mullet i'll be mad.


----------



## geraldinhio

Sadly he doesn't and just looks like a slob if i'm not getting them mixed up.


----------



## McQueen

Son of a bitch.


----------



## SHIRLEY

McQueen said:


> ???


I thought you liked wrestlers with chest hair.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

geraldinhio said:


> Thanks , i'll give it a look if I can find it . FIP matches are usually hard enough to come across.
> 
> On the topic of FIP is there any other matches I should track down? I've heard they had a few gems.


[HIDE="2000"]Check my media thread.[/HIDE]


----------



## seabs

geraldinhio said:


> Anyone see the Rickey Shane Page vs Vincent Nothing from Absolute Intense Wrestling's event Absolution VI . I've heard it's a legit MOTYC ,I just find it strange because I've heard nothing ever about both wrestlers.


*Seen it called a **** match but nothing higher. They used to be tag partners and it's a No DQ match of some form I think.*


----------



## Obfuscation

*ROH ~ Death Before Dishonor V Night II*


1) *Falls Count Anywhere* ~ El Generico vs Mark Briscoe ~ ***1/2

2) Jack Evans vs Deranged ~ **1/2

3) Nigel McGuinness/Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero/Jigsaw ~ ***

4) *SHIMMER Championship* ~ Sara Del Rey(c) vs Lacey ~ ***1/2

5) Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush ~ ***1/2

6) *Lights Out Match* ~ Kevin Steen vs Jay Briscoe ~ ***1/2

7) *ROH World Championship* ~ Takeshi Morishima(c) vs Brent Albright ~ ****

8) *Philadelphia Street Fight* ~ Roderick Strong/Davey Richards/Rocky Romero/Matt Sydal vs Austin Aries/Erick Stevens/Matt Cross/Delirious ~ ****


*ROH ~ Glory By Honor VI Night I*


1) El Generico/Kevin Steen vs Brent Albright/BJ Whitmer ~ ***

2) Claudio Castagnoli vs Hallowicked ~ **1/2

3) Delirious vs Davey Richards ~ **3/4

4) *ROH World Tag Team Championship* ~ The Briscoes(c) vs Roderick Strong/Rocky Romero ~ ***

5) *Tag Team Scramble* ~ Jimmy Jacobs/Tyler Black/Necro Butcher vs Jack Evans/Jigsaw/Ruckus ~ ***1/4

6) *Top Of The Class Trophy* ~ Mitch Franklin(c) vs Ernie Osiris ~ *

7) Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries ~ ***3/4

8) *ROH World Championship* ~ Nigel McGuinness(c) vs Chris Hero ~ ***1/2

9) Mitsuharu Misawa/KENTA vs Takeshi Morishima/Naomichi Marufuji ~ ***​
Yeah, Misawa did nothing in that GBH match. Too bad. DBD was an awesome show. Glad I'm able to catch up on some of these 2007 shows right now.


----------



## Corey

Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2 is a fucking AWESOME show. Easily top 10 ROH show from me, maybe even crack my top 5. I went ***3/4 for Danielson/Quack and the Lights Out match. Really surprised by how well they played out the stipulation. And that main event, jesus christ what a war. M-Dogg's dive was sick as shit and that Roddy/Erick part was balls awesome. ****1/2 for that.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

TW2006 and DBDV NT2 are the most underrated shows in ROH history.


----------



## KingCrash

geraldinhio said:


> Anyone see the Rickey Shane Page vs Vincent Nothing from Absolute Intense Wrestling's event Absolution VI . I've heard it's a legit MOTYC ,I just find it strange because I've heard nothing ever about both wrestlers.


Rickey Shane Page used to be called Christian Faith and they were the team known as Faith In Nothing. It's a very good match but ratings may vary on how much you know about them, though AIW does a good job with the video package before the match. I think Nothing has tried MMA in the past which is why he hasn't wrestled as much recently.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2 is a fucking AWESOME show. Easily top 10 ROH show from me, maybe even crack my top 5. I went ***3/4 for Danielson/Quack and the Lights Out match. Really surprised by how well they played out the stipulation. And that main event, jesus christ what a war. M-Dogg's dive was sick as shit and that Roddy/Erick part was balls awesome. ****1/2 for that.


I could see myself upping the Danielson/Quack bout as that was the one I anticipated the most going into the show. Then it delivered with an interesting match. Liked how both tried to one up each other during the contest. Fantastic night of wrestling right there. I loved it all.


----------



## McQueen

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I thought you liked wrestlers with chest hair.


What the fuck you on about?


----------



## peep4life

That Albright Morishima match was one of my favorite title defenses by Morishima. Actually made me care about Albright, which is hard to do.


----------



## Obfuscation

I never saw that "boring" thing some people said about him. Or the Hangmen 3 for that matter.


----------



## Emperor DC

Albright was a gun, excuse the pun. 

No idea where he went. Seems to have all but given up wrestling.


----------



## Obfuscation

It sure seems that way. Much like Erick Stevens. Where the hell did he go too?


----------



## KaijuFan

I miss Erick Stevens =( Was ecstatic when they brought him into the Embassy but we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Obfuscation

Fail. Just watched him win the FIP World Title for the 1st time atm and it's making me miss him too. :sad:


----------



## Emperor DC

Stevens started to suck, then stopped being used. Last time I saw him, he looked like a freak, literally. He's a bodybuilder now.


----------



## Fighter Daron

How revolting.


----------



## Obfuscation

I could have gone my whole life without seeing that.

At least he once was good. When he lost his size, he went downhill. Fast.


----------



## smitlick

Albrights still wrestling he was on Figure Four Daily this week.


----------



## KaijuFan

Jesus space aged Christ. I second Sabin, once he lost his mass he jobbed out to oblivion. While we're on the topic of ES, I re-watched his match against Austin Aries on Proving Ground, still stands up. I actually didn't mind his singles push he was getting around this time, I felt like someone of his size (at the time) and ability was refreshing from the norm.


----------



## Emperor DC

Stevens was awesome. Really enjoyed his series against Strong.

*just been reminded of how much I miss the NRC.


----------



## Concrete

Why did Stevens stop being used? I know he lost his size but after that I never really saw him in much of a competitive match. I always enjoyed watching his matches though now he looks disgusting and wouldn't be able to be payed to watch him.


----------



## Corey

The thing with that picture is that ir's from a year ago, the HDNet days. Idk what he looks like these days but I hope to god it's not worse than that. Here's the most recent pic I could find:


----------



## Chismo

Stevens was one boring fuck. Generic, bland and boring.


----------



## KaijuFan

His mohawk was all the personality he needed


----------



## Obfuscation

He grew to be a quality worker if you ask me. It's too bad what happened.

*ROH ~ Final Battle 2007*


1) Jigsaw/Ruckus vs Matt Cross/Bobby Fish ~ **

2) Claudio Castagnoli vs Larry Sweeney ~ *

3) *No DQ Match* ~ Necro Butcher vs Jack Evans ~ ***

4) Naomichi Marufuji vs Davey Richards ~ **3/4

5) *Tables Are Legal* ~ Adam Pearce/Brent Albright/BJ Whitmer vs Delirious/El Generico/Kevin Steen ~ **3/4

6) Rocky Romero vs Ernie Osiris ~ 1/4*

7) *FIP Championship* ~ Roderick Strong(c) vs Erick Stevens ~ ****

8) *Four Way Elimination Match* ~ Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries vs Chris Hero vs Takeshi Morishima ~ ***3/4

9) *ROH World Tag Team Championship* ~ The Briscoes(c) vs Jimmy Jacobs/Tyler Black ~ ***3/4​
Some more of my two cents on another ROH 2007 show. Much like GBH VI Night One, this crowd lacked. Which baffles me. Cheer. Boo. You're at a wrestling show. It wasn't a stellar show, but it was still entertaining. A pet peeve of mine. That's just me. Anyways...I liked 2007. Some might not hold it in the same level that 2005/2006 brought, which makes sense, although I think this year thrived in the aspects that it had. Morishima's title run, establishing new guys as main eventers since top workers Joe, Homicide, Daniels, & Colt all left, FACTION WARFARE, Sweet N' Sour Inc., etc.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

2007 had neither the peak streches nor the shitty stretches of 2006.


----------



## Obfuscation

I thought it stayed consistent with the quality of shows. Fifth Year Festival shows came off strong. I'd say that was the best string of shows in a row from 2007 off the top of my head. Toss in All Star Extravaganza & Supercard of Honor II with them as they followed. Now that I ponder it, Race To The Top shows, DBD weekend, Caged Rage, & Manhatten Mayhem II was a nice stretch too.


----------



## Concrete

Just finished AIW's They Live and it was a pretty awesome show. The opener was as awesome as I was hoping for. Davey works so much better when he isn't trying to bring the intensity. The 6-way was a match that started pretty decent but started getting really sloppy really quickly. Other notable matches were Kyle O'Reilly vs Sonjay Dutt that you kinda have to see why it makes no sense but still good. AR Fox vs. Uhaa Nation was another good match. Never saw Uhaa Nation and if I were ever in a dark alley I would never want to see him again but in the ring I thought he was quite talented. Aeroform vs. Gargano and Donst was a match that kind of put me over the edge on whether to buy this show and it did not disappoint. Donst deserves a big push in CHIKARA. He a ton of talent for a young guy and doesn't work the same style as most. The main event was the end to a great show. Shiima Xion vs. Ricky Shane Page was yet another very good match. I feel I am being repetitive but whatever. Never seen RSP and all I can say is his looks are deceiving in the fact that he is more talented than you would think. Overall They Live was an extemely consistent show. All the matches I listed besides the 6-Way I thought were *** or above.


----------



## Obfuscation

A non-Chikara Donst match was a big appeal to me too when I saw that show to purchase on SMV. I'd say he's been getting a good push for years now. And considering what went down at High Noon, he might be the new leader of the BDK like how he has referred to many time during his great promos over the last few months.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I've started to watch CZW as of late, and I have a random question.


Who is this Adam Cole, and why isn't he in ROH instead of the Futureshock one? 



I mean jeez, I've been watching his title reign, and it's like he's another wrestler.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I haven't seen his work outside of ROH or PWG, but I'm sure he'll bring his persona from elsewhere to the indy's grand stage by WM29 weekend.


----------



## KingCrash

While I would love heel Cole in ROH first they have to build up FutureShock into something so people will care about Cole's heel turn and feud with O'Reilly. Cole's Junior Hwt. title reign has easily been the best thing about CZW in 2011, sucks they couldn't have him vs. Sami on their biggest show of the year.


----------



## FITZ

KingCrash said:


> While I would love heel Cole in ROH first they have to build up FutureShock into something so people will care about Cole's heel turn and feud with O'Reilly. Cole's Junior Hwt. title reign has easily been the best thing about CZW in 2011, sucks they couldn't have him vs. Sami on their biggest show of the year.


I kind of like that their last match wasn't at COD. I mean that card is stacked but at Night of Infamy they were THE main event. That match was the one everyone came to see. I think it was better doing it that way then having their huge match go on right before intermission or something like that. 

Cole is an awesome heel and it's something to look forward to in ROH. I agree with everyone else so far saying that he needs to get over as a face first with O'Reilly so when they do split it's a huge deal and both guys are able to make it up to the main event scene, which is something I really think they both can do in the future.


----------



## KingCrash

I could see Cole/Callihan in the COD as the main event since it was the second most build up feud and the one people want to see and the cage would keep Mia and Hyde out (for awhile anyway.) Only reasons why it wouldn't be is because of ippv and that people expect some vicious bumps in the cage and I don't know if Cole would take those.


----------



## smitlick

Cole = Only reason i watch CZW. I couldn't believe Hyde had to put himself with Cole. Its in theory good booking but fuck Hydes awful as a worker. Hes reminding me of Ian Rotten.


----------



## Obfuscation

DJ Hyde has only been bearable as Mano Metalico.

(imo)


----------



## Meteora2004

smitlick said:


> Cole = Only reason i watch CZW. I couldn't believe Hyde had to put himself with Cole. Its in theory good booking but fuck Hydes awful as a worker. *Hes reminding me of Ian Rotten.*


Well, at the very least DJ seems to be limited to two 20-minute promos per show and not six.


----------



## seabs

*Got some more Indy shows for sale as well as some from the last shill that I haven't sold yet:
wXw Fight Club 2011
NEW Bass City Brawl II 2011
NEW Electric City Slam 2007
St. Louis Anarchy Will Wrestle For Food
IPW Keeping The Faith
Dreamwave Good As Gold
AAW Defining Moment: Fade To Black
AAW Massacre On 26th Street 2010
BJW 30.01.2011

If anyone is interested in for a cheap price then drop me a PM.*


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - European Vacation II - Germany*

1. T-Bones vs Lupin Matsutani & Keni'chiro Arai
**1/2

*2. Gauntlet Match*
Chris Hero vs Wesley Croton vs Marc Slater vs Diego Latino
**

3. Human Tornado vs Marc Roudin
**

*4. PWG World Title*
Bryan Danielson vs El Generico
***3/4

5. Austin Aries vs Emil Sitoci
***1/2

*6. wXw World Heavyweight Title*
Ares vs Joey Ryan
***

*7. PWG World Tag Team Titles*
Davey Richards/Super Dragon vs PAC/Kevin Steen
***3/4​


----------



## Corey

ROH is running a sale through Christmas:



> Grizzly Redwood is in a very giving mood this holiday season and is helping ROHWrestling.com put on a special sale for all our great Ring of Honor fans this holiday season!
> 
> 
> From Saturday December 3rd through Midnight on Christmas Day, we will be running a special sale with $5 off on ROH DVDs from 2010-2011, as well as knocking 10% off all apparel in the ROH Store (25% if you’re a Ringside Member)!
> 
> 
> Also if you sign up for the Annual Ringside Membership anytime between now and Christmas Day, in addition to all the other benefits you receive (like exclusive video content, advanced ticket sales, and discounts), you will get a FREE ROH DVD of your choice!


----------



## seabs

*NEW Electric City Slam 2007*

*Supreme Lee Great vs The Dynamic Sensation*
_*_

*Talia Madison & Doink The Clwon vs Rob Eckos & Alere*
_**1/2_

*Sgt. Slaughter, David Dean & Todd Bargella vs Romeo Roselli, Ricky Landell & Brian Anthony*
_**_

*Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles*
_***1/4_

*Xavier vs Jason Blade - NEW Heavyweight Championship*
_**1/4_

*Jerry Lawler vs Joey Mercury*
_***3/4_

*Kurt Angle vs Christian Cage - TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_NEW shows are basically house shows so they're always fun and the crowd are always into the matches. Mostly got the show for Lawler/Mercury and that match alone was worth everything that I paid for it. Lawler's great as usual and when you have a guy like Mercury who can work an old school shenanigans heel role perfectly it's destined for greatness. Angle/Christian was really good too and had a super finishing run._​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I'm looking to get rid of the following DVDs. First is a list of ROH stuff that is sold out through both ROH and Highspots. These are all official releases distibuted by ROH. I'd like to get rid of them before listing them on ebay in order to avoid fees.
> 
> The Era of Honor Begins REMASTERED
> Round Robin Challenge REMASTERED
> A Night of Apprecation REMASTERED
> Road to the Title REMASTERED
> Scramble Madness REMASTERED
> Final Battle 2002 REMASTERED (the version on highspots is the awful original distributed by RF Video)
> Revenge on the Prophecy
> One Year Anniversary Show
> Death Before Dishonor
> Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies
> Empire State Showdown
> Final Battle 2003
> The Last Stand
> Second Anniversary Show
> At Our Best
> Reborn Stage 2
> Generation Next
> World Title Classic
> Survival of the Fittest 2004
> Reborn Completion
> Testing the Limit
> Midnight Express Reunion
> All Star Extravaganza II
> Final Battle 2004
> Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1
> Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2
> Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3
> The Final Showdown
> Nowhere to Run
> New Frontiers
> Death Before Dishonor III
> Sign of Dishonor
> The Homecoming
> Redemption
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> Joe vs. Kobashi
> Vendetta
> Final Battle 2005
> Best in the World 2006
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Supercard of Honor
> BEtter Than Our Best
> The 100th Show
> Ring of Homicide
> In Your Face
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> Fight of the Century
> Unified
> Glory By Honor V Night 1
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Final Battle 2006
> Battle of the Icons
> Fifth Year Festival: Philly
> Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
> All Star Extravaganza III
> Supercard of Honor II
> Good Times, Great Memories
> A Fight at the Roxbury
> Driven 2007
> Man Up (2 Diss Collector Edition and single disc version)
> Honor Nation
> Chaos at the Cow Palace
> Glory By Honor VI Night 2
> Proving Ground 2008
> Without Remorse
> Sixth Anniversary Show
> Dragon Gate Challenge II
> Supercard of Honor III
> Southern Navigation
> New Horizons
> Death Before Dishonor VI
> Ring of Homicide II
> Bound By Hate
> Final Battle 2008
> 7th Anniversary Show
> Supercard of Honor IV
> Aries vs. Richards
> The Epic Encounter III
> The Big Bang
> Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II
> Supercard of Honor V
> Fade to Black
> Best of CM Punk: Better THan You
> Straight Shootin' w/ Samoe Joe & CM Punk
> Straight Shootin' w/ Jim Mitchell
> 
> Also looking to get rid of the following:
> Brian Kendrick & Paul London's Excellent Adventure
> TNA Destination X 2006
> TNA Hard Justice 2006
> TNA Turning Point 2007
> Evolve 3: Rise or Fall
> Evolve 4: Danielson vs. Fish
> Evolve 5: Danielson vs. Sawa
> PWG Cyanide
> ROH Glory By Honor
> ROH Wrestlerave
> ROH Reborn Stage 1
> ROH How We Roll
> ROH Reborn Again
> ROH Live in Osaka
> ROH Survival of the Fittest 2007
> ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 1
> ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
> ROH Reverse the Curse


The following are all GONE:

Revenge on the Prophecy
Empire State Showdown
Second Anniversary Show
Death Before Dishonor III
Sign of Dishonor
The Homecoming
Redemption
Punk: The Final Chapter


----------



## jawbreaker

Wish I'd noticed that you have a copy of Revenge on the Prophecy. How much did you get for it?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Some dude in Australia is paying me $100 USD for Revenge on the Prophecy, Empire State Showdown, and Second Anniversary Show.

For those who wonder what ROH meant by their 2002 shit being remastered, the proof is on Revenge on the Prophecy, a show distributed through RF and some obvious four year old (cue RF jokes) on a 1995 based DVD making program, and never remastered when Cary and Sal came along. The dirt-worst fucking layout of a disc I've ever seen. DO NOT BUY THE RED BOX 2002 DVDS UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES.


----------



## Obfuscation

I watched Round Robin Challenge via the original dvd and my god. So taking heed of your advice is totally the right move.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

You will never complain about the ROH DVD formats post-Sal after watching the original DVD formats of Feb 2002 - Jan 2003.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I think I have a remastered 'Unscripted'. It has a sort of documentary feel to it.


----------



## smitlick

note that dude in Australia is most definitely not me....  Although i wouldn't mind having them on legit DVD.


----------



## TelkEvolon

smitlick said:


> note that dude in Australia is most definitely not me....  Although i wouldn't mind having them on legit DVD.


Well it's not me, so it must be you.


----------



## smitlick

TelkEvolon said:


> Well it's not me, so it must be you.


lol very good....



*2CW - Nightmare Before Christmas*

The American Wolves vs The Motor City Machine Guns
***1/4-***1/2

Was the night after Daveys concussion at Final Battle. Match was fine but a let down. For anyone that hasn't seen it, its up at XWT.


----------



## Concrete

I was there for that match and I would have been much more disappointed if I didn't already know Davey got a concussion.


----------



## smitlick

enlightenedone9 said:


> I was there for that match and I would have been much more disappointed if I didn't already know Davey got a concussion.


Were the crowd really quiet Live? They seemed quiet and chanted a little oddly. Like "Holy Shit" during a double down spot.

Also have you bought there DVDs before? Because whoevers on commentary for the match is incredibly dull. He doesn't at all sound interested in calling the match.


*IPW - Keeping The Faith*

Zack Sabre Jr vs Sami Callihan vs AR Fox vs Jake Crist
***1/4


----------



## Cactus

*EVOLVE 1: Ibushi vs. Richards*

Bobby Fish vs Kyle O'Reilly 
_This 5 minute opening bout really sums up what EVOLVE is trying for. Quick and flashy action with a lot of strikes._
*****

Chuck Taylor vs Cheech
**¾*

Arik Cannon vs Ricochet 
***½*

Aeroform vs The Dark City Fight Club 
_This was meant to be a traditional tag team match but the ref never got the match in order. Even the fans noticed and started to show the ref their disapproval. _
****

Mercedes Martinez vs Niya
_A quick and simple squash match._
*NO RATING*

Brad Allen vs Silas Young
_I'm going to sound like a dick for saying this, but all of Brad Allen's references to his deceased mother really did bug me a bit. I'm okay with him dedicated a match to her and writing her name on his tape and whatnot, but he really did go overboard with it. Still, it made me want to see him win, especially after the moonsault spot. Emotion-filled match-up._
****¼*

Jimmy Jacobs vs Kenn Doane
_The headlock in the middle of the match really didn't fit in with EVOLVE style and it really killed the match._
**½*

Chris Dickinson vs Johnny Gargano
****

TJP vs Munenori Sawa
Lightning fast action. 
****½*

Team Frightning vs. Akuma's Army
_A really fun Chikara exhibition match._
****¼*

Davey Richards vs Kota Ibushi
_One of Davey's better matches. He spends a good portion of the match working down the arm and he plays the ruthless motherfucker character well. That's the Davey Richards I like. Kota wasn't too shabby either. He did all his signature spots such as the feint moonsault, the springboard moonsault plancha and of course, the Phoenix Splash. A great first main event for EVOLVE. _
*****¼*

*Overall:*
EVOLVE incorporates everything I hate about indy wrestling into one big ball and run it at hyper speed. That can be taken both negatively and positively. On one hand, it's very spotty and has many pointless strike exchanges, which stops any matches from being masterpieces, but on the other hand it's very entertaining and if you don't be a typical indy wrestling hating snob about this show, I'm sure you'll have as much of a blast as I did watching it.​


----------



## Concrete

The crowd was quite odd that night. There were a lot of assholes at that show. There was a WWE PPV that night and some fans even left before the match began. There wasn't a whole lot to cheer for going into this match so they were working on a very cold crowd. They seemed quite all night. I don't believe it was even the best match from either team in 2CW. They both had great matches against Up in Smoke.


----------



## Mark.

enlightenedone9 said:


> I was there for that match and I would have been much more disappointed if I didn't already know Davey got a concussion.


I've been living under the assumption the concussion was a work. It went perfectly along with the finish of the Roderick match and he was taking Piledrivers from Chris Hero less than a month later.


----------



## Concrete

Well if it was a work he must of carried into the next night because he clearly wasn't 100%.


----------



## smitlick

I can't remember if concussion is what ROH said but they definitely claimed he was injured during the match. He wasn't his usual Daveytensity self during the MCMG/Wolves tag.

*NEW - Bass City Brawl II*

Finlay vs Tommaso Ciampa
***1/4
Would love to know how many NEW draw because they really seem to pack fans in.


----------



## RKing85

Can anyone tell me, how is PWG store shipping time? Ordered from them about 10 days back and it's not like I was expecting them to be here already. But what kind of shipping time does PWG usually have? Good? Average? Bad? This is my first time purchasing from PWG itself so I have no idea. I normally get PWG from the roh store.


----------



## topper1

RKing85 said:


> Can anyone tell me, how is PWG store shipping time? Ordered from them about 10 days back and it's not like I was expecting them to be here already. But what kind of shipping time does PWG usually have? Good? Average? Bad? This is my first time purchasing from PWG itself so I have no idea. I normally get PWG from the roh store.


Haven't heard good things about there shipping I would recommend Highspots next time.


----------



## Tanner1495

I know I'm about 9 months late with this one, but DDT4 is AWESOME! I just finished watching it and everything was good, the lowest ranked match was ***1/4 for me. Just good stuff from PWG, I may start Card Subject to Change III later tonight!


----------



## jawbreaker

DDT4 is maybe the second worst PWG show of the year, somehow. They've been legit getting better every time out.


----------



## Obfuscation

Cactus said:


> *Overall:*
> EVOLVE incorporates everything I hate about indy wrestling into one big ball and run it at hyper speed. That can be taken both negatively and positively. On one hand, it's very spotty and has many pointless strike exchanges, which stops any matches from being masterpieces, but on the other hand it's very entertaining and *if you don't be a typical indy wrestling hating snob about this show, I'm sure you'll have as much of a blast as I did watching it*.


That's how I am with about all the indie material I watch and it helps BIG time. Just watch the show expecting something fun and entertaining and more often than not that is what you get. If it isn't, then it isn't. Some people go into these shows with some really unusual attitudes.


----------



## Cactus

Hailsabin said:


> That's how I am with about all the indie material I watch and it helps BIG time. Just watch the show expecting something fun and entertaining and more often than not that is what you get. If it isn't, then it isn't. Some people go into these shows with some really unusual attitudes.


I'm only like that with PWG shows, but if I'm watching ROH, Dragon Gate or EVOLVE, I will have to learn to chill the fuck out and try not to point out all the faults with the matches. I could complain about how rehearsed all their matches look, but I don't because I go in expecting that.


----------



## Obfuscation

Older PWG shows had me like that. Some matches, not all. They really did drag. Not every match had to go 15 minutes plus just because they could. I think once PWG left the "Sweatbox" in 2006 it really took a leap in the right direction as far as evening that out. 

Can't say I think a lot of the matches look "rehearsed" either. That's just me. Except for Skyade matches. Chikara puts him over, but from a majority of what I've seen, you can call his spots a mile away. The one bad aspect of lucha by certain workers.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> DDT4 is maybe the second worst PWG show of the year, somehow.


It has 3x more Young Bucks than the usual.


----------



## jawbreaker

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> It has 3x more Young Bucks than the usual.


honestly, that might be it. as much as I love the Bucks, three matches is a bit too much for their act.

they're still fantastic heels and one match with them is tons of fun.


----------



## smitlick

*FIP - Dangerous Intentions 2005*

1. The Heartbreak Express vs Aaron Epic & Kahagas
*1/2

2. Rainman vs Evan Starsmore
DUD

3. Sal Rinauro vs Erick Stevens
*

4. CM Punk vs Bryan Danielson
***1/2

5. Scoot Andrews vs Antonio Banks
**

*6. ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs Vordell Walker
***

7. Fast Eddie Vegas vs Azrieal vs Puma vs Jerrelle Clark
**1/4

*8. FIP Heavyweight Title*
Homicide vs Rocky Romero
***​


----------



## McQueen

Vordell Walker, what a challenger.


----------



## smitlick

Yep one of Gabes better booking choices.

EDIT

Just made my first Highspots order picking up Steen Wolf.

EDIT II

*FIP - Strong vs Evans*

1. Jack Evans vs Angel Armoni
3/4*

2. The Heartbreak Express & Kory Chavis vs Chasyn Rance, Seth Delay & Benny Blanco
*1/2

3. Jerrelle Clark vs Austin Aries
**3/4

4. Jay Fury vs Bryan Danielson
***

5. Masked Fippers #9 & #10 vs The Black Market
1/2*

6. Jimmy Rave vs Tony Mamaluke
***

7. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinauro vs Erick Stevens & Steve Madison
**1/2

8. Roderick Strong vs Jack Evans
***3/4​


----------



## Cactus

I know this isn't a indy show, but the DVD star rating thread seems to be accepting puro shows in there as well. 



*NJPW ALIVE 2011*

Gedo & Jado vs Karl Anderson & Killer Rabbit
_Only worth watching to see Gedo's Ric Flair impression and Karl Anderson wearing a bunny mask._
**¼*

Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & Yujiro Takahashi & Rocky Romero
vs Ryusuke Taguchi, Satoshi Kojima, Tama Tonga & Tiger Mask
_I'll admit it, I only gave this match my fullest attention when Tama Tonga had a truly face palm-worthy botch. After the botch, the match had a pretty cool finishing stretch._
***½*

Hirooki Goto & KUSHIDA vs Atsushi Aoki & Takashi Sugiura
_Nothing really to say about this one. Sugiura seems to of ditched the shorts for tights._
***¼*

Togi Makabe & Wataru Inoue vs Lance Archer & Yoshihiro Takayama
_Takayama and Archer controlled 90% of the match, which was dull for me as Takayama control segments bore me to death. When I thought the match was going to get exciting, after Inoue made the hot tag, it ended a minute later. Ergh. Nothing more than a extended squash._
*¾**

Hideo Saito & Takashi Iizuka vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima 
_I may of rated this higher if I didn't have to sit though the mediocre first hour of the show. Iizuka goes on a rampage during his entrance, showing off how well of a heel he is. The post match stuff was pretty cool too. (Poor Saito )_
***½*

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Prince Devitt (c) vs. Davey Richards
_I went in this expecting a possible MOTYC, so I felt a bit underwhelmed when it was over. Richards seemed off his game, and I felt like he held the match back._
****¼*

*IWGP Intercontinental Title Match*
Masato Tanaka (c) vs. MVP
_Quite an Americanized match. Complete with weapons, interference and a clear face & heel dynamic. Not that that's a bad thing, it's just weird to see this in a puro show. A good showing from both men. _
****¼*

Giant Bernard vs. Minoru Suzuki
_The much smaller MiSu uses his MMA skills to make up for his lack of height against Bernard. Bernard could make one bad move and he'd be caught in a nasty submission. MiSu's struggle to get the cradle piledriver on Bernard really made the match. _
****¼*

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tetsuya Naito
_The first singles match of Naito I've seen, and I must say, I'm impressed. He has some really unique moves in his arsenal that I haven't seen before. This match is worth seeing for the finishing stretch. Nearfalls a plenty. Edge of your seat stuff. _
****½*

*IWGP Heavyweight Title Match*
Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Yuji Nagata 
_Fantastic match. Both guys slapped each other so hard their mouths were pissing out blood. Brilliant selling in this match too. 'Hashi's arm was pulled apart for Nagata's sick submissions and Nagata's leg was focused on. Cool thing was though, all the false finishes and eventual finish all related to the previous limbwork. Everything made sense. This has to be my puro MOTY._
*****½*

*Overall:*
You know the rules, seek out the Tanahashi title match on Youtube and you've seen all that you need to see. If you want to go deeper, start at Devitt vs Richards and watch from there. I enjoyed the show even if it did drag with the decent-at-best undercard.​


----------



## Obfuscation

Was that FIP show with the raved about Danielson vs Jay Fury match ever released? I don't think it was.


----------



## RKing85

Really want my Black Friday orders to come soon. I'm down to 3 events left in my to watch pile. I need my shipment of ROH and PWG!!!!


----------



## smitlick

Hailsabin said:


> Was that FIP show with the raved about Danielson vs Jay Fury match ever released? I don't think it was.


Gabe was asked about FIP stuff that hadn't been released on F4W and about it possibly going up on WWNLive. He didn't seem to interested in doing it but it would be very cool.


----------



## Obfuscation

(N)

It seems those will be lost forever. Bad enough all the older years of ROH are gone too. I hate this.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah but at least you had the chance to buy the ROH stuff. Can't say the same for the FIP stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation

That makes me sadder that I didn't buy the ROH shows though.


----------



## KingCrash

At this point the only chance to see any unreleased FIP stuff is if they need a match during intermission for an ippv. I don't even know if they're going to release the 2011 JPC they finished up in October.


----------



## -Mystery-

I have pretty much every FIP show released onto DVD so if you're interested in buying any shows, I'm sure we could work something out.


----------



## smitlick

KingCrash said:


> At this point the only chance to see any unreleased FIP stuff is if they need a match during intermission for an ippv. I don't even know if they're going to release the 2011 JPC they finished up in October.


Gabe or Lenny Leonard said they were expecting it to go up for sale once they clear the backlog of DGUSA/Evolve stuff.


----------



## EffectRaven

Is FIP even around anymore? I haven't heard anything about the promotion since 2009


----------



## smitlick

they sort of are. They had the JPC in October and they run out of NY now as well.

They've run at least 4 shows this year including the 2 nights of JPC.

EDIT

*ROH on HDNet Volume 9*

*1. Steel Cage*
Delirious vs Austin Aries
***1/2

2. The Kings of Wrestling vs The Super Smash Brothers
**

3. Roderick Strong & The House of Truth vs Christopher Daniels & The Briscoe Brothers
***1/2

*4. ROH TV Title*
Eddie Edwards vs Kenny King
***1/4

5. El Generico vs Davey Richards
****

6. The All Night Express vs The Dark City Fight Club
**3/4

7. Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong
***1/4-***1/2

8. Tyler Black vs Davey Richards
****1/4

*9. ROH Tag Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs The Kings of Wrestling
***-***1/4

*10. Cage Match*
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Colt Cabana & El Generico 
***1/2​


----------



## seabs

*Are Gabe and Sal still putting unreleased FIP matches on DGUSA/EVOLVE DVDs as bonus matches. There was a really good Danielson/Sydal bonus match on one of the earlier DGUSA DVDs from an FIP show that was never released.*


----------



## smitlick

nope there not even putting bonus matches on the last few I've seen.


----------



## RKing85

I have most of the Dragon Gate dvd's, and the last one I have that has an FIP bonus match on it is Enter the Dragon: 1st Anniversary Celebration


----------



## FITZ

Yeah at that point they cut all their DVD releases to single discs. They take just as much time to come out on DVD and they cost just as much...


----------



## Obfuscation

So Gabe randomly stopped pumping out FIP dvds when he was removed from ROH? I still don't understand why he would do this.


----------



## Concrete

I hate that they stop dong that. I think $20 is just too much for a DVD and I usually have to wait for a sale before I buy all the DVDs I want so I get a good enough value for them. The extra content content on DGUSA DVDs actually helped them come close to being worth the $20. They have such a big library they can pull from and the matches don't even need to be that good for the extras. The extras either provided some fun matches or matches that helped me get a better feel for the wrestlers and/or matches on the show.


----------



## FITZ

Their extras never really did much for me. I hate watching FIP and Drgaon Gate in Japan due the terrible atmospheres that both have so I usually don't even watch the matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

I loved the Cage of Pain II show. Only the little kids yelling the entire night was about the most frustrating thing I ever heard.


----------



## Concrete

I wouldn't buy a DVD for the extras but if I'm going to have to wait an eternity for a DVD from them I just wish they did a little something extra.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Hailsabin said:


> That makes me sadder that I didn't buy the ROH shows though.


OOP shows are gradually being added to the online archive. It's a much more cost-effective way of doing things than re-releasing them on DVD. Especially since DVD is an outdated format anyway.


----------



## smitlick

Steen Wolf is shipping and has a cover

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=26313


----------



## Cactus

Cool cover. I look forward to seeing the show when it's uploaded. I hope Steen/Generico is as good as I'm expecting it to be.


----------



## KaijuFan

I just want it to be known, if PWG was a man, I'd go gay for him.


----------



## TelkEvolon

I noticed on ROH's new Briscoe Brothers DVD that the Briscoes vs KENTA & Marufuji match isn't actually on the disc, even though it says it is featured on the case.

Instead it is Briscoe Brothers vs KENTA & Davey Richards


----------



## Wrestling is Life

TelkEvolon said:


> I noticed on ROH's new Briscoe Brothers DVD that the Briscoes vs KENTA & Marufuji match isn't actually on the disc, even though it says it is featured on the case.
> 
> Instead it is Briscoe Brothers vs KENTA & Davey Richards


That sucks! I own it, but have not opened it...that was one of the main matches I was looking forward to. Oh well, I suppose that match will be good too.


----------



## smitlick

*IWC - The Best of AJ Styles Volume 1*

1. AJ Styles vs Super Hentai
**1/2

2. AJ Styles vs Chris Sabin
***1/4

3. AJ Styles vs Colt Cabana
***1/4

4. AJ Styles vs CM Punk
***1/2
- Its really weird hearing the commentators talk about Punk like hes below Cabana.
- Because it seems at the time Cabana was the top guy in IWC.

5. AJ Styles vs Homicide
****

6. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
****1/4
- Joe Dombrowski who went on to do a little ROH commentary and Balls Mahoney are on Commentary here. 
- Balls is surprisingly good.

7. AJ Styles vs	Christopher Daniels vs Homicide
***1/2

8. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
N/A
- New Jacks on commentary here.
- New Jacks cardio training includes running from the Police.
- Sadly the copy i downloaded only had the first 7-8 mins of this match.​


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - Déjà Vu 6*


*8-Man Elimination Scramble*
Alex Colon vs. Sugar Dunkerton vs. Simon Sezz vs. Aaron Epic vs. Aaron McCormick vs. Stitch Sypher vs. BJ Whitmer - **1/4

Latin Dragon vs. Ryan McBride - **

Jonathan Gresham vs. Drew Gulak - *

AR Fox vs. Uhaa Nation - ***1/4

*UltraViolent Street Fight*
DJ Hyde vs. Sami Callihan - **1/4

The Messiahs Of The New Age (Ricky Shane Page & Dustin Rayz) vs. Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) - ***

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Devon Moore vs. Drake Younger vs. Scotty Vortekz - **

*CZW UltraViolent Underground Title - No-Rope Barbed Wire Elimination*
Matt Tremont vs. Necro Butcher vs. Danny Havoc vs. MASADA - **1/2​

EDIT: And out now -


----------



## TelkEvolon

*The Briscoe Brother vs Murder City Machine Guns - ROH: Good Times, Great Memories*

Shelley & Sabin are such amazing douchebag team and The Briscoes are the perfect "straight men" team, the wall that MCMG chip away at and then it falls ontop of them. Great tag team action, each team played a different part, not just a bland tag match.

The action was stop and go, great use of team work from both teams and the crowd was right into it. Two of the greatest modern day tag teams going at it there isn't much more you could ask for out of this besides a third match in 2012. Heel Briscoes would be a nice addition.

*****1/2*


----------



## jawbreaker

So I just watched WGTT vs. Cabana/Generico from Tag Team Turmoil. Here are my thoughts:

- The opening is about as bad as you can get from a tag match. Rather than let the crowd get into it, Haas decides to do some boring power shit with Generico that nobody in the crowd cares about. This is the absolute most basic tenet of short tag match structure, to let the babyface control the first exchange, and Haas doesn't fucking get it. God damn.

- Cabana's attempt to do his Cabana schtick falls completely flat because Haas and Benjamin flat-out refuse to play along. Shame. He could have gotten the crowd to have fun rather than be completely dead silent (which they were for a good stretch). Seriously, this was a well-mic'd, hot crowd, and they were dead silent for several stretches of this match.

- Every offensive move Haas executes bar his suplexes looks awful. He catches air with just about everything, even the knees to the midsection look terrible.

- The crowd is getting behind Generico's comebacks and attempts to make the hot tag, but they go back to being silent every time Haas or Benjamin cuts it off without even looking like they were in trouble. God fucking damn.

- Haas cannot bump for shit either. Benjamin is okay, but every time Haas takes a bump you can tell exactly how choreographed it is. He looks like a 60 year old man in there.

- Benjamin should apologize to Generico for making him take that bump on that dive to the outside because Benjamin didn't stand up fast enough. Ouch.

- The finish was awful, but you already knew that.

Overall this was probably the worst non-Briscoes match Haas and Benjamin have had in ROH. They tried to do a simple STF-like structure, but because they refused to play along with Cabana's stuff, the hot tags fell flat, and because they bumped so terribly for everything Generico did, it was near impossible to buy Generico and Cabana as a legitimate threat to the belts. And then there were the botches and mistimings, and the no-selling, and Haas getting blown up ten minutes in, and the crowd not giving a fuck about WGTT, and this was embarrassing. No other word for it.

Making it ten times worse was the fact that I had just finished watching Alex Shelley and Jimmy Rave vs. Jay Lethal and Samoa Joe from Enter the Dragon, which was tons of fun and had well-executed comedy spots, an excellent workover that built well to a hot tag, a dominant face who the fans cared about and wanted to see, cowardly heels who everyone wanted to see get beat up, and a crowd that was both hot for everything and was given the opportunity to be hot for everything. Watching this after that was like eating at Taco Bell when your last meal was Chipotle.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

Steen Wolf just came in the mail, I came semen...


----------



## FITZ

Evolve 7: Aries vs. Moxley 

*
Jimmy Jacobs (4-2) vs. Shima Xion (0-0)*

I liked this one a lot. Shima is a guy that you really want to see get beat up and for a good part of the match Jacobs does just that. It's really the Evolve style and I love watching them. They don't waste time and have this long match (looking at you ROH) but both guys show some character and do cool stuff in the ring. Everything was smoothly executed too and the ending was really surprising at the time. Good stuff. 
**** *


*Tony Nese (0-1) vs. Silas Young (1-1)*

Change of pace here as this was two bigger guys beating the shit out of each other and mixing in some really cool moves for guys their size. Quick and entertaining. 
***1/2 *


Jon Davis (0-0) vs. Johnny Gargano (4-2)

Both guys come out to what has to be the lamest of the lame Evolve songs that the company uses. I found the face/heel dynamic to be really odd in this match. I mean Gargano is with Larry Dallas who is clearly a heel manager yet he wrestled a lot of this like the underdog babyface. Outside the context of the Evolve storylines this was really good. I don't think I've seen Gargano play a role like this before and it was relieving to see that he can play an underdog just as well as he can play the cocky heel. Davis was a little lacking in the personality department (maybe because he didn't know if he was supposed to act like a heel or a face) but he started to understand what he didn't to do to get a reaction as the match went on. And that was to just be a badass. It took a little while to get into but once the match got going it was pretty awesome. 
*****

*
Jason Gory and Facade (0-0) vs. Jigsaw and Frightmare (2-0)*

Cool moves. Aside from one botch early on everything looked good. Fun match. 
***1/2 
*

*Sami Callihan (2-1) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (0-0)*

I loved Sabre's offense in this one. He went to the arm breaker whenever he had an opening and his strikes were brutal. Sami was his usual self and Sabre was the perfect guy for him to be in the ring with. He even did a decent job of selling his arm (not great but it was more than I was expecting from him). Good pacing and they used the venue for some really cool spots, as well as beating the shit out of each other all around the ringside area. Great match.
****3/4 *


*AR Fox (1-0) vs. Rich Swan (0-1)*

Flips and shit. The crowd liked it. I liked the flips but that's really all it was, just them doing all these cool looking flips. It was fun though.
****


*Chuck Taylor (4-2) vs. Akira Tozawa (0-0)*

Really good but not great. They kept a really fast pace the entire match and nobody was ever in control for an extended period of time. Both guys have a lot of personality and they really made this work. I was expecting a little more because Tozawa is awesome and Taylor is one of my favorite American indy wrestlers but it was still a fun, short match. 
****1/4 
*

*Chuck Taylor (5-2) vs. Johnny Gargano (5-2)
*
So after their matches they were tied for the wins leader and it came down to a tie breaker. Larry Dallas and Reby Sky were not happy about this at all and they spent the whole time trying to get them to end the match. They hit a bunch of big moves for a few minutes until Dallas told Sky to throw in the towel and end the match early. Not a particularly good match but a big storyline advancement in Evolve. 
**3/4* 

*
Austin Aries (1-0) vs. John Moxley (1-1)*

The fit a lot of stuff into a fairly short match. My favorite part had to be the spot where Moxley went for a wrench to use in the match but had to resist the urge to use it because he didn't want to get DQed in his last match. It also kept with his character having a hard time adjusting to the rules in Evolve. All the in ring stuff was really good as well. Aries was on his game, which I hate to admit it but he's been hot or miss for a while now. Good match and a nice way for Moxley to leave independent wrestling for hopefully a very long time. 
****1/2 *

Post match was pretty cool. I liked that instead of the whole emptying the locker room thing they do for guys leaving it looked like they limited it to the wrestlers that were actually friends with Moxley. It felt a lot more personal this way. 


_Bonus Match for FIP Championship_
*John Moxely vs. Roderick Strong *

This was decent but also frustrating because it could have been so much better. We see a really good control segment by Moxley early on where he works the arm of Strong. Good selling and everything from Strong. My only problem with the match was that they never gave the crowd that awesome comeback from their home town guy. Still good but it really needed a better come back sequence. 
***​

The Evolve show was good, but lacking a great match that earlier shows had. It's still a short, easy to watch show that you can expect from the company.


----------



## Groovemachine

*DGUSA Freedom Fight 2011*


BJ Whitmer vs Brodie Lee - **1/2
~ I haven't missed Whitmer.

John Silver & Uhaa Nation vs Caleb Konley & Scott Reed - **3/4
~ Uhaa Nation is a BEAST. First time seeing him and I'm impressed. Terrific speed for a guy of his size.

Chuck Taylor & Rich Swann vs Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk - ***1/2
~ Really nice fast paced tag action here.

CIMA vs Masato Yoshino - ***3/4
~ This built up to something pretty great. The palm strike counter into the hanging choke was friggin' fantastic. These guys know each other so well, it's no surprise this was full of slick reversals and counters.

Intermission comment: Is it just me or is Brodie Lee immensely annoying on commentary?!

Pac vs Ricochet - ****1/4
~ Astounding. Ricochet was such a douche in this match, I wouldn't have thought it but he makes a pretty good heel.

Yamato vs Johnny Gargano - ****
~ Really enjoyed it but evidently not as much as some.

John Davis, Sabu, AR Fox vs D.U.F. - **3/4
~ Fun but trashy.


----------



## seabs

*That Tag Team Turmoil tag is probably the worst match I've seen all year. I mean I've seen some stuff which is flat out boring, stupid and/or nonsensical but that was awful in every way imaginable. No character dynamic, horrible attempt at structuring a tag match, crowd not caring, botches and that fucking terrible finishing stretch. You have no idea how sad it makes me to say that Generico was a part of such a disaster.*


----------



## RKing85

My ROH Black Friday order came today. 5 PWG's and 1 ROH. I know what I'm going this weekend.


----------



## Cactus

*NOAH - Great Voyage in Tokyo 2011 Vol. 4*

Masao Inoue & Kento Miyahara vs Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste
_The fans really didn't seem to give a damn about the gaijin team, which is a shame because I'm a fan of them, even if this was quite a poor match from them. Very dull._
**¾*

Takeshi Morishima & Yutaka Yoshie vs Akitoshi Saito & Mohammed Yone
_Saito performs an Iron Claw Slam on Morishima in honor of his fallen friend and tag partner, Bison Smith. When it appeared that Saito had the match won, Morishima kicks out and Saito gets flattened by Yoshie, which was quite funny considering it was just after the emotional tribute to Bison. Satisfactory big man match. _
***½*

Kenta Kobashi & Kensuke Sasaki vs Takuma Sano & Shuhei Taniguchi
_Taniguchi's going to be a star one day and I was hoping he would get a pinfall over Kobashi to elevate himself, but Kobashi was the real star of the match. Even as he reaches the end of his career, he puts on a good match and even participates in a 'Tower of Doom' move. That's real fighting spirit. I wouldn't mind seeing Kobashi get one last GHC title shot before he calls it a night._
*****

Kotaro Suzuki, Atsushi Aoki & Taiji Ishimori vs Yoshihiro Takayama, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi
_A really fun juniors match..... with Takayama there. Jokes aside, Takayama fitted in this match surprising well, even if it did look like a freaking giant next to all those juniors. This match features one of the worst selling of a 619 known to man. Silly Takayama._
****¼*

Naomichi Marufuji vs Takashi Sugiura
_The first singles match of Marufuji I've seen and I came into this with very low expectations, after reading all the criticism Marufuji gets. Marufuji's flippy nonsense did annoy me in the beginning of the match, as it felt very unnecessary, but as the match progressed, I felt that it complimented the match. Marufuji gets absolutely murdered by some of Sugiura's elbows, which makes Misawa's look like a light slap. This match was a nice mix of stiff strikes and high flying moves. You can't go wrong with that. _
******

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
Ricky Marvin vs Katsuhiko Nakajima
_I never knew Marvin was such a fantastic seller. I was expecting a really quick match with little selling and Marvin sold his leg like a champ. Marvin continues to be awesome and hit a sick spinning plancha all the way into the crowd. He also hits a Bisontennial in tribute of Bison Smith, which even though it was extremely dangerous taking in account Marvin's height, it made me mark like a little girl. I can't say I've seen a better junior match than this in 2011. _
*****¼*

*Triple Crown Championship*
Jun Akiyama (c) vs Taiyo Kea
_Considering this was Akiyama's first defense and it's not even at an AJPW show, it's very obvious who wins this. It also didn't help the match that it had to go up after two solid MOTYCs. But all that aside, it was an enjoyable watch and it served it's purpose which was to plant the seeds for the future AJPW vs NOAH feud._
****¼*

*GHC Heavyweight Title *
Go Shiozaki (c) vs. KENTA
_Now this was truly epic. The match was so epic that it made the often silent Ariake Colosseum blow it's roof off. When KENTA kicked out of a number of Go's lariats and even no sold one, the crowd erupted. I do wish the match went on a bit longer though. I'd probably rate the match higher if I went in spoiler-free, but it didn't take away from the match too much._
*****¼*

*Overall:*
Even if you're just a casual fan of modern-day puro who just catches the big title matches on Youtube, I'd still recommend downloading this show. It has three(!) MOTYCs and the 3 hours just fly by.​


----------



## Corey

ROH is having a sale on the weekend:


----------



## Mattyb2266

So I just got my Super Dragon Evolution 3 in the mail today, and wow, Super Dragon/Taro mask vs. mask from RevPro is now one of my favorite matches; I'd say ****1/2. 

Now hopefully Steen Wolf makes it here tomorrow.


----------



## jawbreaker

Seabs said:


> *That Tag Team Turmoil tag is probably the worst match I've seen all year. I mean I've seen some stuff which is flat out boring, stupid and/or nonsensical but that was awful in every way imaginable. No character dynamic, horrible attempt at structuring a tag match, crowd not caring, botches and that fucking terrible finishing stretch. You have no idea how sad it makes me to say that Generico was a part of such a disaster.*


Generico wasn't even bad at all. Nor was Cabana really. His shit didn't get over, but that's because Haas and Benjamin flat out refused to let him get it over. It was like they were out to kill fun. Which would be great if their characters were douchebag heels who bumped awesomely and sold their asses off (for example, the Young Bucks), but they're supposed to be babyfaces and they cannot fucking take a decent bump or sell anything period.

I'd say Haas-Elgin and WGTT-Briscoes in Toronto were worse (Haas-Elgin gets my vote for worst match of the year, that was just laugh out loud awful), but yeah, Haas and Benjamin in that match was the worst performance I've seen out of anyone all year. Generico saved it from absolute worst of the year territory but god damn if Cabana quit ROH based what went down in that match I would not blame him one bit.


----------



## FITZ

Wait, did Cabana actually quit ROH or did they stop booking him?


----------



## Obfuscation

HOLY CRAP all 2005 - 2008 shows that are left are only $5? IVP might have just lost my business if there are some on ROH.com that I actually need.


----------



## jawbreaker

TaylorFitz said:


> Wait, did Cabana actually quit ROH or did they stop booking him?


I think they just stopped booking him. I certainly don't know for sure. But if he had actually quit because of that match, I wouldn't have blamed him, because it was that bad. I don't think he did.


----------



## smitlick

@ Cactus... Most of the puro stuff doesn't go up in the review thread anymore. Ask platt though and he might add it.



Also Cabana was just not offered a contract by ROH.


----------



## seabs

jawbreaker said:


> Generico wasn't even bad at all. Nor was Cabana really. His shit didn't get over, but that's because Haas and Benjamin flat out refused to let him get it over. It was like they were out to kill fun. Which would be great if their characters were douchebag heels who bumped awesomely and sold their asses off (for example, the Young Bucks), but they're supposed to be babyfaces and they cannot fucking take a decent bump or sell anything period.
> 
> I'd say Haas-Elgin and WGTT-Briscoes in Toronto were worse (Haas-Elgin gets my vote for worst match of the year, that was just laugh out loud awful), but yeah, Haas and Benjamin in that match was the worst performance I've seen out of anyone all year. Generico saved it from absolute worst of the year territory but god damn if Cabana quit ROH based what went down in that match I would not blame him one bit.


*Oh yeah Generico was the only saving grace in the match but he was playing FIP and Haas and Benjamin gave him nothing to work with by not playing to his character, not playing to an FIP spell and working really slow and really light. I thought Cabana was just as bad as Haas in that. Granted it didn't help that he tried to do his comedy shtick and again Haas and Benjamin wouldn't work with it. Cabana/Generico were obviously the babyface team in the match but Haas/Benjamin didn't fit into any sort of character dynamic at all. They made a poor attempt at working a STF style match and they basically played the role of heels but then wouldn't do anything heelish to get heat on either them or their opponent so you'd expect them to work as babyfaces but then they don't do any crowd interaction so why the fuck would anyone care not just about them but also the match. Basically they were just two guys who came out from the back to the ring to do some moves (and do them poorly) and pick up a win. Sprinkle the match with the botchtastic finish on top and .... ugh.

Generico's currently in my favourite and least favourite match of the year. Insane.

Didn't watch Haas vs Elgin. Couldn't put myself through a Haas singles match at that point. I didn't think the Toronto WGTT/Briscoes was as awful as the Generico/Cabana tag because it wasn't filled with botches and there was at least a sense of character dynamic in the match. The match was just totally irrelevant and not at all good.*


----------



## TelkEvolon

Man, when are ROH just going to liquidate their DVD back stock?


----------



## Emperor DC

Generico is simply the best on the Independent circuit, without a doubt. 

The fact he's used everywhere and anywhere shows that to the highest degree.

He gets nowhere near enough praise for his work inside the ring, his character is awesome and we remember all that without thinking about one of the greatest angles in ROH history with Steen.


----------



## TelkEvolon

DeeCee said:


> Generico is simply the best on the Independent circuit, without a doubt.
> 
> The fact he's used everywhere and anywhere shows that to the highest degree.
> 
> He gets nowhere near enough praise for his work inside the ring, his character is awesome and we remember all that without thinking about one of the greatest angles in ROH history with Steen.


No to mention pulling off one of the hardest jobs perfectly.

Being a baby face in the indies.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw - With You, Japan*

*wXw Unified World Wrestling Title*
Big van Walter vs Zack Sabre Jr
***3/4



*Shimmer - Volume 39*

1. Kellie Skater vs Courtney Rush 
**1/2

2. Sassy Stephie vs Lufisto
*3/4

3. Mena Libra vs Rachel Summerlyn
*1/2

*4. Shimmer Tag Titles*
Ohata/Matsumoto vs Ariel/Roxx
**3/4

5. Britani Knight vs Mercedes Martinez
**1/2

6. Haze/Nakagawa vs Yim/Craft
**1/4

7. Athena vs Jessica James 
**

8. Saraya Knight vs MsChif
**1/2

9. Portia Perez vs Serena Deeb
**3/4

*10. 2 out of 3 Falls*
Nicole Matthews vs Jessie McKay
***1/2

11. Eagles/Del Rey vs Hamada/Melissa
***3/4



*Shimmer - Volume 40*

1. Kellie Skater vs Taylor Made
**1/2

2. CVE vs Mercedes Martinez
**3/4

3. Melanie Cruise vs MsChif
**

4. Athena vs Jessie McKay
***

5. Britani & Saraya Knight vs Bates/Danger
**1/2

6. Sara Del Rey vs Jessica James
**3/4

7. Perez vs Lufisto vs Deeb vs Melissa
***1/2

8. Nicole Matthews vs Ayumi Kurihara
***

*9. Shimmer Tag Titles*
Ohata/Matsumoto vs Haze/Nakagawa
***1/4

*10. Shimmer Title*
Madison Eagles vs Ayako Hamada
***1/2-***3/4​


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Funny, the two out of three falls match was my favorite match of those two volumes.


----------



## smitlick

it wasn't even my favourite of their matches


*PWWA - Shimmer Title Match*

1. Britenay vs Shazza McKenzie
**3/4

2. Minx vs Bombshell Bo
**1/4

3. Harley Wonderland/J.P.E vs Kellyanne English/Eliza Sway
**1/2

4. Savannah Summers vs Megan-Kate
**

5. Kellie Skater vs Evie
**3/4

*6. Shimmer Title*
Madison Eagles vs Jessie McKay vs Nicole Matthews
***1/2

7. Eagles/Slater/Britenay/J.P.E vs McKay/Evie/Megan/Kellyanne
**1/4

8. Nicole Matthews vs Shazza McKenzie
***

9. Eagles/KC Cassidy vs Shazza/Jessie
**3/4


*CZW - Tournament of Death X*

*1. Fans Bring The Weapons*
MASADA vs Dysfunction
**1/2

*2. Get Hit With Shit*
Matt Tremont vs Necro Butcher
***

*3. Light Tubes*
Jaki Numazawa vs Danny Havoc
**1/4

*4. Thumbtack Kickpads & Barbed Wire Boards*
Masashi Takeda vs Scotty Vortekz
**1/2

*5. Kenzans and Other Shit*
MASADA vs Matt Tremont
**

*6. Barbed Wire Boards, Light Tubes & Thumb Tacks*
Jaki Numazawa vs Masashi Takeda
**1/2

7. Philly's Most Wanted vs Devon Moore & Lil Mondo
**3/4
Lol at Sabian and the guy in the crowd. 

*8. Light Tubes, Barbed Wire Ropes & Panes of Glass*
MASADA vs Masashi Takeda
***
​


----------



## RKing85

Watching Trios Tournament 2005 right now. Very average show by ROH standards.

Thing that blows me away though is how small Kevin Steen is! Geez. I might not have recognized him even if they hadn't said it was him. I'd say at least 75 pounds lighter than what he is today. At least. Maybe even more than 100


----------



## jawbreaker

He was what, 20 then? Yeah, it was pretty weird. He wasn't all that good in his first ROH run either.


----------



## FITZ

Evolve 8: Style Battle 
*

AR Fox vs. Rich Swann*

A little slower than there last match with just as many cool spots. Still not structure or anything like the last one they had but it was entertaining enough. I really hope these guys can get to the next level where they get past just doing all these cool moves and can implement a story into their matches.
***1/2 *
*

Tony Nese vs. Jon Davis *

Well Jon Davis clearly had his 5 biggest fans in attendance, a few people just went crazy for him. The match itself was decent. A hard hitting heavyweight war but there were times when this felt like a much longer match than it really was. This was also lacking a flow to it. 
***1/2 *


*Sami Callihan vs. Brodie Lee 
*
Sami pissed off Lee right from the start by ripping his shirt off. Very happy to see them do that because it created some heat that the other 2 matches were lacking. In fact everything that the last 2 matches didn't have this one had. A real control segment, roles for both guys in the match, and a story. Both guys were the perfect opponents for each other really. This is one of the matches that really shows why I love indy wrestling. They did all this cool shit that you can't see on TV but still told an egaging story in the ring. Very impressive. 
****1/2 
*


*Austin Aries vs. Bobby Fish
*
I was honestly expecting a lot more from these two. The match started out great with some technical exchanges and I thought we were on the way to seeing something really awesome. Fish worked the leg early but unfortunately abandoned the leg work and from there things went down hill. The match never really kicked it into the next gear and without some type of limb work or control segment makes it really hard to get into. As the match came closer to the end it got a lot better as we saw Fish show his mean streak more than he had earlier in the match. I thought it was good but if I was told Fish and Aries would wrestle for over 15 minutes I would have expected more. 
*****

*
Jon Davis vs. AR Fox*

For being a tournament that's all about having guys with different styles wrestle each other this tournament really didn't have that many clashes of styles. This was certainly one and I was impressed with both guys. Davis hadn't impressed me that much and Fox has only seemed capable of putting on spot fests. Well they used their differences in size and style to put on a good match where Fox impressed me with how well he could play an underdog. Davis' offense looked good and he sold perfectly for Fox. Fox didn't even botch anything either. Good match. 
****1/4 
*

*Sami Callihan vs. Bobby Fish
*
I would have booked this as the finals but I'm just happy we got to see it. They beat the shit out of each other, no other way to say it really. It didn't last long at all but the few minutes they fought was really intense. I was hoping for something a little longer but considering both guys had already wrestled tonight and Sami had a 3rd to work I can understand it. Great short match. 
*****


*The New Havana Pitbulls vs. The SAT *

Better than I expected considering I don't have the highest opinions of any of the guys in this match. However, we had a clear cut face and heel team and they actually didn't just do spots the whole time. Solid enough match.
***1/2 *

_
Don't Call it a Scramble:_
*Scott Reed vs. Cheech vs. Brian XL vs. Blain Rage vs. Kory Chavis vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Derek Ryze vs. Ahtu
*
What an odd assortment of wrestlers. Pinkie Sanchez made this match by just being a crazy bastard. By the end of the match it was awesome how the crowd was behind him. As he was one of the last two in the match he was the most over guy on the show when he was trying to beat Ahtu, who looks like a total monster but doesn't seem like that great of a worker. I loved the ending of the match and after seeing it it's obvious why Pinkie is being used on Dragon Gate USA now. Really fun match actually, also much better than I was expecting. Bonus points for Brian XL being in a match in 2011 and almost killing himself. 
***3/4 *


_Style Battle Finals:_
*Sami Callihan vs. AR Fox *

Another good match and again I was impressed by Fox. He got his ass kicked most of the match but showed some resilience and took everything Sami dished out. My favorite part would have to be Fox saying, "I thought you were supposed to hit hard!" after Sami stiffed the hell out of him. Sami was pretty pissed at hearing this and proceeded to hit Fox even harder. The ending really surprised me as well. Nothing too amazing but a good match to end the tournament with. 
*****​

So again we Evolve give is a lot of good but nothing great. It's the kind of stuff you can expect from Evolve as there were a lot of entertaining matches and none of them dragged too much. The show was around 2 hours and 15 minutes too so it's an easy watch. The biggest problem is that I feel like I watched a full show minus a main event. Everything I've heard has told me that Evolve 9 delivers with some great matches but this show makes 3 in a row where Evolve has failed to deliver a great match.


----------



## geraldinhio

I don't think I have anticapted a DVD as much as Steenwolf. Card looks awesome top to bottom. Willie Mack/ Davey Richards looks insane , as does The Bucks/FS and words can't describe how crazy Generico/Steen looks.


----------



## jawbreaker

Is that THE Brian XL? Of Special K fame?


----------



## Chismo

TaylorFitz said:


> Everything I've heard has told me that Evolve 9 delivers with some great matches but this show makes 3 in a row where Evolve has failed to deliver a great match.


Well, EVOLVE 9 has one legit MOTYC (Finlay/Callihan) and one borderline MOTYC (Taylor/Gargano). Finlay/Callihan might be my favorite match in 2011. Not the best, but favorite.


----------



## FITZ

jawbreaker said:


> Is that THE Brian XL? Of Special K fame?


Yeah, no idea where Gabe found him again. Never would have thought he was still wrestling. 

Evolve 9 looks pretty awesome. I don't have the DVD yet but I'm sure I'll get around to seeing it soon.


----------



## EffectRaven

I'm gonna go through and watch every ROH show from 2011 again before the end of the year, and to kick it off...


*Champions vs. All-Stars*

Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels **1/2

The Bravado Brothers vs. Andy Ridge and Grizzly Redwood **1/2

Adam Cole vs. Mike Bennett ***1/4

Homicide vs. Rhett Titus **1/2

Steve Corino vs. Caleb Conley **

Colt Cabana vs. Caprice Coleman **3/4

Kenny King vs. Kyle O'Reilly ***3/4

Roderick Strong, Christopher Daniels, and The Kings of Wrestling vs. Davey Richards, El Generico and The Briscoes ****​
*6.75/10*

Not a bad show just really average. King vs. O'Reilly damn-near stole the show and the main event was extremely enjoyable and a low-end MOTYC in my opinion. Other than that Cole/Bennett is the only thing really worth checking out on the undercard. Oh, and I'm pumped that Coleman is officially on the roster now, he's a great talent. It was also nice seeing Corino kickoff his rehabilitation angle


----------



## Obfuscation

I just ordered the following from ROHwrestling.com:

Throwdown
Chi-Town Rumble
Dethroned
Fighting Spirit
Domination
Respect Is Earned II

:mark:


----------



## jawbreaker

Domination: the only ROH show ending in "-tion" that is any good.


----------



## Obfuscation

Loved the main event when I watched it years ago. Strong + Japanese guy = fun times.

I'm so pumped right now. The 2005 selection was pretty tapped (then again 2006/2007 were too) which was unfortunate. Almost went with Enter The Dragon just for another Danielson/Aries match. Can download it somewhere so I passed.


----------



## -Mystery-

jawbreaker said:


> Domination: the only ROH show ending in "-tion" that is any good.


No love for Redemption?


----------



## Chismo

Shima destroying "vanilla midgets" = instant awesomeness.


----------



## jawbreaker

-Mystery- said:


> No love for Redemption?


Fuck, forgot about that one.

I guess Reborn: Completion was pretty good too. I miss the RexPlex.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hmm. I still have some cash left. Legit thinking of ordering a few more shows. I mean why not? Only feel dumb that I didn't do it at first and now I want to spend more cash. Tis the season to be jolly after all.

I'll ask some suggestions on here for what is left...

2005:
It All Begins
Back To Basics
Trios Tournament 2005
Stalemate
Survival Of The Fittest 2005
Enter The Dragon
Buffalo Stampede

2006:
Tag Wars 2006
Unscripted II

2007:
Fifth Year Festival: Dayton
Battle Of St. Paul

2008:
Breakout
Tag Wars 2008
Return Engagement
Battle For Supremacy
Age Of Insanity
Night Of The Butcher II
The French Connection
Escalation
Wrestling At The Gateway
Southern Hostility

Any suggestions? I'm looking to lean towards Breakout & Enter The Dragon for the Danielson matches, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## EffectRaven

*ROH: Only the Strong Survive*


The Bravado Brothers vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly **3/4

Rhett Titus vs. Caprice Coleman **3/4

Colt Cabana vs. Grizzly Redwood *3/4

Mike Bennett vs. Cedric Alexander **

Christopher Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***3/4

Steve Corino and Andy Ridge vs. Alabama Attitude *1/2

Chris Hero vs. Davey Richards ****

El Generico vs. Kenny King vs. Homicide vs. Mark Briscoe ***

*ROH World Title Match:*
Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe ****1/4​


----------



## McQueen

I'm in the front row at Battle of St. Paul so that show is a must have.

Both Tag Wars shows are really good and Return Engagement too.


----------



## Obfuscation

I remember you told me how much you marked when Rocky Romero knocked out Jack Evans with a kick, haha. 

I almost got both of those in my original order. They do look damn good. So much wrestling to want to get. Always gonna be a problem.


----------



## McQueen

Rocky Romero is taking to me in the introductions and I told him to knock Evans ass out with a kick and sure enough that was the finish.

That was a fun night, shame they don't come around here anymore so I can Heckle Davey about being the same height as me while i'm sitting in a chair.


----------



## Obfuscation

Incredible stuff.

Any thoughts on Unscripted II? I know it isn't a "omg buy this now" level show. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't tempted just for the fact that CM Punk returns on it.


----------



## McQueen

Thats one of the maybe 5 2006 shows I never saw. It was always sold out.


----------



## jawbreaker

Stalemate and SOTF 05 are really good. I loved Enter the Dragon but Recall seemed to hate it (the undercard at least) for what that's worth. Tag Wars 06 is great. Breakout, Tag Wars 08, and Return Engagement might be good, haven't seen any of them. The rest of the 08 shows are pretty bad.

Unscripted II is a really cool moment but the actual matches aren't really that great. Still a fun show and I think it was Strong/Whitmer that was way better than it had any right to be, plus Nigel/Aries was pretty damn good (and it got Aries fired from TNA). Oh yeah, and fucking Xavier returns. That was cool.

Really the show is worth a buy for Punk making snow angels and the godawful cover.


----------



## McQueen

Enter The Dragon did have a really bad undercard. The best part was Corino making fun of Punk, Main was pretty solid though but one of the less memorable Danielson/Aries matches.

TW '08 & RE are really good shows Jawbreaker.


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> Thats one of the maybe 5 2006 shows I never saw. It was always sold out.


Well damn.



jawbreaker said:


> Stalemate and SOTF 05 are really good. I loved Enter the Dragon but Recall seemed to hate it (the undercard at least) for what that's worth. Tag Wars 06 is great. Breakout, Tag Wars 08, and Return Engagement might be good, haven't seen any of them. The rest of the 08 shows are pretty bad.


Those were the 3 most appealing of the 2008 shows so I'm not surprised to hear that again. I know Age of Insanity & Night of the Butcher aren't special shows, but the main event from AOI OWNS and NOTB II was really fun when I watched it. I heard the shows following French Connection were fairly underwhelming. Listed them just because they were there.

Stalemate is appealing thanks to the seemingly triple main event they put on. Never saw either of the Aries/Gibson matches yet. That's a big clincher. Enter The Dragon does edge out Buffalo Stampede on those weekend of shows, so that's why I had that one as a priority too. Plus I heard Danielson vs Corino is BORING. Which makes the appeal of owning Cabana/Ki & Gen Next/Embassy No DQ dwindle a bit.

I'll soak these up and get to a decision soon enough. Always good to have some input. Thanks.

EDIT ~ Danielson/Aries was good per usual, but fairly underwhelming compared to others? Hmm....


----------



## jawbreaker

I think Stalemate is the better of the Aries/Gibson matches.

Enter the Dragon had a good Claudio/Nigel match, the Cabana/Corino vs. Ki/Homicide match that I liked a bit, and Joe/Lethal vs. Shelley/Rave which was forgettable but still lots of fun.

And I forgot that AOI was the first Nigel/Generico match. I think I'd put their GBH match above it but yeah it's a lot of fun.

Was NOTB the show where the crowd was so bored they started chanting for their sections?

Tag Wars 08 had AOTF/MCMG and 75% of the ROH board thought it was fantastic and the rest bitched about overkill. That's all I really know about it.

SOTF 05 has one of the best Christopher Daniels matches ever (no surprise, he's wrestling Gibson), a really good Strong qualifier, and then a really well-booked final. Highly recommended.

As long as you stay away from the later 08 shows, you can't really go wrong with those.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, I'll steer away from the later ones. No praise thus no buy for now. 

I think that was NOTB. I had fun with some of the matches such as Generico vs Black, Team Work vs Nigel/Claudio, and even Necro vs Jacobs.

I could see overkill. I love both teams, but it going a touch over what was needed wouldn't shock me. I'll probably be a fan. I really think I'll get Tag Wars or Return Engagement due to the good reccomendations. 

Survival of the Fittest always seemed like they were entertaining shows. Chuck that in a year that I loved and it almost can be a lock. 

Like I said, I'll figure what I want soon. Hopefully whatever I don't get will be there the next time I order.


----------



## Ali Dia

Tag wars 08 is a very good show. Yeh the main was slight overkill but it's still an easy 4 star match. You alseo have briscoes/Aries and Ibushi which I loved personally. Also steenerico/Nigel and claudio is very good and it also has my favorite Joey Matthews match with Jigsaw, really fun match.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll have to press my luck and see if it is available next time. I went with Breakout and Fifth Year Festival: Dayton. Breakout was too appealing to pass up and FYF was due to me wanting to expanding my collection of 2007 shows and the Morishima title reign.

Stalemate, Tag Wars 08, and Return Engagement will hopefully still be there. Plus knowing how good they sound, that will make paying full price that much more bearable. Deals like this made me wish they were always around. Look how much I scored tonight for example. Love it.


----------



## jawbreaker

Did Morishima have the belt in Dayton?


----------



## Corey

I'm lookin to make an ROH order as well. I'm definitely goin for Stalemante, SOTF 2005, Tag Wars 2006, & Respect is Earned II. But I'm torn between another two, Night of the Butcher II and Battle For Supremacy. 

Night of the Butcher II has two very interesting looking title matches in Hero/Stevens for the FIP World Title and Albright/Shiozaki for the NWA World Title. Plus a gauntlet match with Roddy. Looks hella fun to me, but has anyone watched it recently?

Battle For Supremacy's main event doesn't do much for me, I imagine it could be an entertaining old school type match, but I'm really intrigued by Hero/Strong & Danielson/Stevens. Plus Joey Matthews is a great tag wrestler so his match w/Jacobs vs. Steenerico could be good. Get it or no?


----------



## Obfuscation

I've seen Night of the Butcher II. Good show. Which almost begs the question as to why I didn't get it. Maybe because I've seen it. Nonetheless, can't go wrong with it, imo.

Only saw Strong vs Hero from Battle For Supremacy and it was a quality match as expected. ***3/4 on the last watch. Don't know how much that will steer you towards the entire show, but it's some input for you.


----------



## Bubz

Tag Wars 08 is a great show. I loved the MCMG/AOTF match. MCMG never had a match in ROH that wasn't great imo.


----------



## Legend

jawbreaker said:


> Did Morishima have the belt in Dayton?


Yeah, he defended against Whitmer I think.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bubz said:


> Tag Wars 08 is a great show. I loved the MCMG/AOTF match. MCMG never had a match in ROH that wasn't great imo.


vs Generico & Steen left a lot to be desired. Was good. I walked into it expecting the best match ever though.

And yeah, Morishima had the belt in Dayton. Won it in Philadelphia a few weeks prior.


----------



## Chismo

MCMG/Steenerico was a very good match. The Steen/Shelley stuff was tremendous. ****3/4*


----------



## Obfuscation

***1/2. Don't know, it just wasn't what I imagined. I blame my uber love for Generico & Sabin. It almost made the expectations TOO high to ever reach.


----------



## Bubz

I definitely agree that match was dissapointing, but like you say I think most people were expecting something really special out of it. I had it at 4* I think which is still a great match. I absolutely adored their match against Danielson/Aries, think I had it rated at ****1/2 - ****3/4 last time I watched it.


----------



## Chismo

> EVOLVE 10 runs on January 14th at the Arena in Philadelphia. Confirmed for the show are Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano, Rich Swann, Ricochet, Uhaa Nation, Sami Callihan, Pinkie Sanchez, Jon Davis, Bobby Fish, Jigsaw, AR Fox, Cloudy, John Silver and Kyle Matthews.


source: dgusa.tv


----------



## TelkEvolon

JoeRulz said:


> MCMG/Steenerico was a very good match. The Steen/Shelley stuff was tremendous. ****3/4*


Yeah, Shelley and Steen spitting and shot rocketing each other was awesome.

Just two guys trying to out-douche each other.


----------



## Chismo

Gabe's interview about DGUSA and EVOLVE union. Older, but interesting:



> Dragon Gate USA and EVOLVE made major headlines last Friday with the announcement of a Union. Now DGUSA and EVOLVE events will have an effect on each other. DGUSA.tv will serve as the source for news for both promotions. In addition, you can get DGUSA and EVOLVE merchandise together at DGUSA.tv. We recently sat down with DGUSA VP and EVOLVE Co-Founder Gabe Sapolsky about the new union. Sapolsky provided a lot of inside news and clarification. Here's the interview:
> 
> *What led to the union?*
> 
> GS: We always like to look at our strengths and weaknesses and make adjustments. Any business has to do this honestly during the course of the year. We decided we had two major weaknesses. The first was the gap in between EVOLVE and DGUSA shows. For instance, we went several months in between EVOLVE cards and due to the nature of DGUSA we will always have a 2-3 month window in between tripleshots. This makes it really hard to build momentum and get fans invested in all the happenings of each promotion. The other major weakness we had is that instead of being focused on promoting one website, one online store, one social network site and so on, we were stretched out promoting two. In every interview I did I had to promote DGUSA.tv and EVOLVEwrestling.com. It is a bit much. The union between EVOLVE and DGUSA solves both these weaknesses. We can now point everyone to DGUSA.tv. I think it's a huge plus that everyone can buy DGUSA and EVOLVE merch and DVDs together. This is so much more convenient for everyone now.
> 
> In addition, I love the way EVOLVE cards can now bridge the gap between DGUSA weekends. For instance, we had DGUSA on the June 3rd and September 10th weekends. That's a long lull to try to keep fans interested. However, we did have an EVOLVE card on July 26th. That July 26th card would have made the perfect bridge between DGUSA weekends. We could have really made the July 26th EVOLVE card more important while at the same time helping the continuity between DGUSA weekends. So as you see this really helps turn two weaknesses into strengths.
> 
> Also, one of our primary strengths is the exciting and deep talent roster we've built in the last 18 months. Now we will be able to focus on it more and keep momentum going. For instance, take Jon Davis. He has had an incredible year that has almost been under the radar. I feel this is because he came to DGUSA and had to start at the bottom and work his way up. At the same time, he also had to do this in EVOLVE. So he would build momentum in DGUSA and then have to start back again at square one in EVOLVE or vice versa. This way a guy in Jon Davis' spot can build momentum and keep it moving forward instead of having to take any steps back. I think you will see lots more great talent rise and take advantage of more events with the same continuity.
> 
> *Ok, well why keep both the DGUSA and EVOLVE brand names then? Why not just have it be called EVOLVE or Dragon Gate USA?*
> 
> GS: That's a good question and there really is a simple answer. We don't believe you can have Dragon Gate USA events without Dragon Gate talent. The Dragon Gate roster is constantly on tour in Japan. This makes it almost impossible for them to come to the United States more often for the EVOLVE single shots. It would also be cost prohibitive to pay for several flights. I'm not saying you won't see one or maybe two Dragon Gate talents pop up at EVOLVE, but that would be rare and difficult to pull off. That eliminates being able to promote all the shows under the Dragon Gate USA banner.
> 
> At the same time, keeping the DGUSA name is very important to the Dragon Gate office in Japan. The goal of DGUSA is to help spread the Dragon Gate name and make it international. It is our job to do that and I believe in the Dragon Gate name and want to do that. Eliminating it and just using the EVOLVE banner would obviously kill that goal.
> 
> *So will both brands keep a separate identity?*
> 
> GS: Well, it depends on what you mean by that. Now all the stables, characters, titles and for lack of a better word, storylines, will be consistent in both DGUSA and EVOLVE. Stuff will happen in EVOLVE that has an effect on DGUSA and vice versa. However, we will keep the things you love from both promotions. EVOLVE will continue to be based on the won/loss records. EVOLVE will still have the no frills presentation. DGUSA will still be cutting-edge and kinda wild. It's just now instead of having Chuck Taylor and Johnny Gargano together as Ronin with Rich Swann in DGUSA and then having Taylor and Gargano with Larry Dallas and ignoring their relationship with Swann in EVOLVE, you will have Ronin in EVOLVE just like they are in DGUSA. If they are feuding with Brodie Lee in DGUSA, that won't be ignored in EVOLVE and will continue on EVOLVE cards. At the same time, the things that kept EVOLVE unique like the records and regulations will still be in tact, but there will be some tweaks. I think these tweaks will actually make the records and regulations more important and a more integral part of things.
> 
> *What kind of tweaks in EVOLVE?*
> 
> We are discussing that right now. Some of the ideas being thrown around are that the records will lead to Open The Freedom Gate Title shots or that those with the best records will get on the DGUSA events. I also think that there can be some interesting scenarios where wrestlers still aren't allowed to fight after or before the bell in EVOLVE, meaning they will have to show some self-control and keep the emphasis on the bell-to-bell until the DGUSA weekends, when all hell can break loose. There are several other ideas being discussed on how to make the records and leader board in EVOLVE more important. I think it will be very interesting to follow and more will become clear in the future. I also believe things can happen on the DGUSA weekends to make all the EVOLVE cards bigger and better. There are a lot of ideas being thrown around now.
> *
> Anything else you'd like to add?*
> 
> Everything about the union just made sense. Sal (Hamaoui) and I run the day-to-day of each promotion, we have the same webmaster, same graphics person, same video editor, same production house, most things are run and produced by the same people for both DGUSA and EVOLVE. Now instead of being focused on trying to build two brands we have everything unified and together. I believe this will make it easier for our valued customers to follow and support, it opens up lots of new booking possibilities and it let's us build momentum with our talent and storylines. It has turned our weaknesses into strengths and now let's us highlight our strengths more. This really sets DGUSA and EVOLVE up for a strong 2012. I finally want to add that we wouldn't have done any of this without your support. We greatly appreciate it and are here to serve you with the most exciting and best pro wrestling we can. Thank you.


----------



## Corey

Pretty pumped right now. Thanks to the Ringside Member discount and the $10 off coupon, I just got all this shit from the ROH store for just $26:

Stalemate
Survival of the Fittest 2005
Unscripted II
Respect Is Earned II
Battle For Supremacy
Night of the Butcher II


----------



## TelkEvolon

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Respect Is Earned II


Amazing show, super underrated.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bubz said:


> I definitely agree that match was dissapointing, but like you say I think most people were expecting something really special out of it. I had it at 4* I think which is still a great match. I absolutely adored their match against Danielson/Aries, think I had it rated at ****1/2 - ****3/4 last time I watched it.


Yep. Sometimes as fans we have that problem of overhyping something before we let it pan out for the better.


----------



## ECW fan

TelkEvolon said:


> Amazing show, super underrated.


Agreed. Respect Is Earned II is actually the very first ROH show that I saw live in person. I'll never forget that Strong/Stevens match.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's underrated? I figured with a card like that and how good some of the matches were that it would be a show that got high praise. Jacobs/Black vs Danielson/Aries was my favorite match of 2008 from ROH. (tied w/Albright vs Pearce from Death Before Dishonor VI)


----------



## Bubz

Man, some of my favourite Strong matches not with Danielson were with Stevens. That guy was great until he lost all his weight and became just another guy on the roster.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Bubz said:


> Man, some of my favourite Strong matches not with Danielson were with Stevens. That guy was great until he lost all his weight and became just another guy on the roster.


Hell yeah, Strong & Stevens torn it up in ROH & FIP.

Their brawl from Supercard Of Honor III is still one of my favorite things in wrestling.


----------



## Bubz

I agree on that SOH III 'match'. That was some awesome shit.


----------



## smitlick

*Evolve 8 - Style Battle*

1. AR Fox vs Rich Swann
**

2. Tony Nese vs Jon Davis
**3/4

3. Brodie Lee vs Sami Callihan
***1/4

4. Bobby Fish vs Austin Aries
***1/2

5. Jon Davis vs AR Fox
**3/4

6. Bobby Fish vs Sami Callihan
**

7. Alex Colon & Ricky Reyes vs The SAT
**1/4

8. Scott Reed vs Cheech vs Brian XL vs Blain Rage vs Kory Chavis vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Derek Ryze vs Ahtu
**1/2 

9. Sami Callihan vs AR Fox
***​


----------



## geraldinhio

Just out of curiosity what was the Kenta vs Matt Sydal match like and what show was it from? For my life I can't remember ther name of the show. Think it was the show with the Homicide/Corino street fight mainevent were Corino got his head shaved.


----------



## Corey

geraldinhio said:


> Just out of curiosity what was the Kenta vs Matt Sydal match like and what show was it from? For my life I can't remember ther name of the show. Think it was the show with the Homicide/Corino street fight mainevent were Corino got his head shaved.


The Bitter End. Haven't seen the show.


----------



## geraldinhio

That's it , couldn't think of it. Heard it was a pretty horrible show , just intrested in Sydal/Kenta as it's one of the few of Kenta's matches I didn't see in ROH. Don't think I've seen his match with Delirious either but don't think I want to.


----------



## EffectRaven

*ROH: Socal Showdown II*

1. The Bravado Brothers vs. Caleb Konley and Cedric Alexander
*3/4

2. Jay Briscoe vs. Colt Cabana 
**1/4

3. ANX vs. The Cutler Brothers
***

4. Davey Richards vs. TJ Perkins 
****

5. Christopher Daniels vs. Mark Briscoe **3/4

6. Kings of Wrestling vs. WGTT
***3/4

7. *ROH World Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs. El Generico
****​


----------



## F5uits

Sydal vs. KENTA is really good fun with KENTA getting to be the bigger, more dominating guy in the match with Sydal throwing in some great counters. The rest of the show isn't blowaway but fun enough, with Delirious & Richards vs. Briscoes and Nigel/Joe vs. Danielson/Rave I believe. The main event isn't as epic as it should have been but is not as terrible as folks were saying when it first came out. Worth it if you find a good deal on the show.


----------



## Obfuscation

I was always interested in getting that show. Homicide/Corino appealed to me and of course KENTA/Sydal did too. Saw it on Ebay for like 13 bucks. I'd pay that.


----------



## smitlick

*AIW - Extreme Is Dead*

1. Kano vs Jimmy Kosar
*1/4

2. Path of Resistance vs Alpha Beta Duke
**1/4

3. Vincent Nothing vs Marion Fontaine
**1/4

4. MDogg20 vs Tyler Black
***1/4

5. J Rocc vs Sterling James Keenan
**3/4

6. Tyrone Evans vs Michael Hutter
**1/2

*7. TLC - Absolute Tag Titles*
Revelation 13 vs The Cut Throat Crew
***

*8. AIW Title*
Raymond Rowe vs Patrick Hayes
***

*9. Intense Division Title*
AJ Styles vs Starless
***​


----------



## F5uits

Looks like Highspots has The Bitter End for about $10, too.


----------



## Obfuscation

O rly? Should go check that out myself.


----------



## William Murderface

How was Delirious/KENTA?


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Night of the Grudges*

Showcase Matches

1. Lit vs Jimmy "Jact" Cash
Is heavily edited

2. Dunn, Marcos & Slyk Wagner Brown vs Special K
**1/2

Main Show

3. The Christopher Street Connection vs The Carnage Crew
*1/2

4. Chance Beckett vs Matt Stryker
**1/2

5. John Walters vs Justin Credible vs Chris Sabin vs Homicide
***1/2

6. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs Raven & BJ Whitmer
***

7. Diablo Santiago vs Prince Nana
*

8. Special K vs The SAT
1/2*

9. Paul London vs AJ Styles
****1/2

10. The Group vs The Prophecy
***1/4​


----------



## Concrete

I always thought that card was Night of Grudges II. Nonetheless London vs. Stlyes is such an amazing match. Everything just came together beautifully. I'm going to have to watch it again sometime soon after finals week.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Sources suggest that Joey Ryan has signed a deal to work on TNA's India project.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Sources suggest that Joey Ryan has signed a deal to work on *TNA's India project*.


WTF!?


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, I'm having the same reaction. Explain.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Eddie Kingston vs Mike Quackenbush -Chikara High Noon.*

_This is how you make a match feel special.The emotion of this match was off the charts to say the least. If Kingston didn't win things could of turned ugly. Going into the match I wanted Quack to win , sooner rather than later I wanted Kingston to win more than anything. The match was fairly simple with Kingston coming in with the injured knee and Quack expertly working it over for the majority of the match. You just don't see selling on the Indys like Kingston's selling here. He sold it perfect from start to finish. The match it's self wasn't a technical masterpiece but it was so emotive and hard not to enjoy. Between the pre match promos , the special big match aura,a great emotive wrestling match and a heart touching post match promo I think I have my Indy match of the year._

****1/2+

Just downloaded my first and hopefully only show ever in Chikara high noon. Such an easy watch , just really fun and enjoyable. The Bucks/Colony was a great tag match , awesome action and some crazy innovative spots.The no DQ Tag match was good , kinda a dissapointment , still passable. Green Ant/Tursas was a shock. These were the standout matches. It's crazy how much both have improved during the year and hopefully Tursas is still on the roster come 2012. The main event was the selling point for the show as explained above and was just amazing. Not Chikara's best show by any means but still a really good effort.


----------



## Corey

Pretty damn good match listing, and definitely something I'd look into getting if I didn't already have 70% of them on dvd...


----------



## Meteora2004

Exactly what I said when I saw that.


----------



## Obfuscation

I bet that set it worth having. I think I own most of what is on it though, haha.

I just got Chikarasaurus Rex 2010 right now. :mark:


----------



## SHIRLEY

Hailsabin said:


> Yeah, I'm having the same reaction. Explain.


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/tna...n_India_-_Jarrett_Lagana_Others_Involved.html


----------



## Obfuscation

I think Jarrett realizes TNA isn't gonna amount to something so he's off onto other projects. Oh well.


----------



## Chismo

Gargano vs. Ricochet for the DGUSA Title, EVOLVE 10:



> New Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano will make his first title defense at EVOLVE 10 on January 14th at The Asylum Arena in South Philadelphia. 2011's hottest wrestler, Ricochet, will step up to challenge Gargano. This is a battle between two athletes who emerged as stars in the past year. It also continues the Ronin vs. Blood Warriors feud. Ricochet is already the Open The Brave Gate Gate Champion in Dragon Gate and one half of the DGUSA Tag Team Champions. He ended PAC's historic title reign to win the Brave Gate Title. He has also already won the Open The Twin Gate and Open The Triangle Gate Titles in Japan in the past year. Now Ricochet is looking to add to his all star resume by winning the DGUSA Title on January 14th at EVOLVE 10. Tickets are now on sale in the DGUSA.tv Store or by calling 267-519-9744.


DGUSA Uprising 2011 trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMm3pQH7sCg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ExMachina

I'm pretty sure a tag title match against KENTA & Richards never happened when he was in Generation Next. It did happen when he teamed with KENTA against the American Wolves... I could be wrong. Though I'm pretty sure Richards was busy in PWG at the time of Aries & Strongs reign.


----------



## Corey

JoeRulz said:


> Gargano vs. Ricochet for the DGUSA Title, EVOLVE 10:


Absolutely fantastic match choice. Ricochet actually deserves a shot too so it makes even more sense.


----------



## Emperor DC

What is the point in EVOLVE anymore.

I wished Gabe had concentrated on that instead of throwing his weight behind DG: USA.


----------



## Corey

Seems like EVOLVE is just for the American guys in DGUSA to get in another few shows a year that mean absolutely nothing.


----------



## jeremya3690

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Seems like EVOLVE is just for the American guys in DGUSA to get in another few shows a year that mean absolutely nothing.


yea basically, lol I never thought of it but thats basically Evolve.


----------



## Obfuscation

EVOLVE sounds like a fun little promotion. Nothing I take seriously as it only seems to have entertaining exhibition matches most of the time.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Pretty damn good match listing, and definitely something I'd look into getting if I didn't already have 70% of them on dvd...


Awesome looking set, goes way back and feature a ton of awesome matches.


----------



## Chismo

I love EVOLVE because you can find something different there, different storytelling where every match is important because of win-loss records. So, it's wrong when people say there is "just a bunch of exhibition matches".


----------



## Bubz

TelkEvolon said:


> Awesome looking set, goes way back and feature a ton of awesome matches.


Jawbreaker is marking out for this set .


----------



## jawbreaker

It's missing a couple Stevens matches, but yeah, holy shit. I've seen most of it already (all of disc 1) but if I hadn't that'd be a must buy.

Also ROH announced a real solid talent roster for their Baltimore return. Makes me sad that I'll be back in Halifax three days before.


----------



## McQueen

That Roddy set is really good but like everyone else I seem to already have 90% of the shit on there. Eh too bad.


----------



## smitlick

*PWS - Majestic Mayhem*

1. Tommy Suede vs Azrieal
**3/4

2. Adam Flash vs Paul E Normous
*1/4
Flash is fine but Paul seemed very shit or green.

3. Trent Acid & Ruckus vs Teddy Hart & Jack Evans
*
Fucking awful

4. Devon Moore & MDogg20 Matt Cross vs Danny Demanto & Sonjay Dutt
**

5. Kevin Matthews & Tommy Suede vs Jerry Lynn & Kenny Omega
***

6. Angelina Love vs Alexa Thatcher
**1/2

7. Teddy Hart vs Jack Evans
***1/4
SPOTTY

8. MDogg20 Matt Cross vs Devon Moore
**

9. Kenny Omega vs Jerry Lynn
***

10. Necro Butcher vs The Sandman
DUD
Speaking of awful

11. Devon Moore vs Kenny Omega vs Jack Evans
**1/2
Awful booking.​


----------



## TelkEvolon

*ROH - War Of The Wire: Steve Corino vs Homicide (No-Rope Barbwire Match)*

Brutal match, these two always brought the hate and gave it a real feel. The commentary really makes it seem like this is some serious stuff and not just a mindless deathmatch. Watching these guys let go and lose themselves in the madness, from the early tie ups and fear of the wire, both doing anything to avoid it. To the midway point where they are ripping each other apart and diving into the wire in the hope of hurting the enemy more than themselves.

It all makes for a great and brutal match that is only helped by the great use of corner men both trying to ensure the survival of their wrestler. All great story elements ontop of a sick barbwire match and you've got a winner in my book.

*****1/2*


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara ~ Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Show*


1) Tim Donst/Pinkie Sanchez/Lince Dorado/Tursas vs Fire Ant/Soldier Ant/Green Ant/Frightmare ~ ***1/2

2) Jimmy Olsen vs Shingo Takagi ~ **3/4

3) Sara Del Rey/Daizee Haze vs Amazing Kong/Raisha Saeed ~ ***

4) Gran Akuma/Icarus/Chuck Taylor vs CIMA/Masaaki Mochizuki/Super Shenlong ~ ***1/4

5) Vin Gerard/STIGMA/Colin Delaney vs Ophidian/Amasis/Drake Younger ~ ***1/2

6) Claudio Castagnoli/Ares vs Eddie Kingston/Tommy Dreamer ~ ***1/4

7) Mike Quackenbush/Jigsaw/Hallowicked vs Masato Yoshino/Naruki Doi/BxB Hulk ~ ****​


~ Opener was PERFECT to continue the BDK dominating Chikara story arc of the year. Everyone did there share to make a blast of an opener.

~ Shingo controlled the majority of the match. For the match part it was enough for anyone to enjoy.

~ Not as GREAT as I would have originally thought. Still solid and worth seeing 4 of the best women in the world battling it out. Daizee Haze = <3 for the GERMAN SUPLEX WITH BRIDGE on Kong.

~ Another solid outing here. Wished FIST would have won, but it all made sense considering. Enter Johnny Gargano. Dare I say that addition made FIST better. Oh and CIMA is still overrated to me. I might be the ONLY guy who thinks that. He's good. I like him, just don't like him being the "face" of Dragon Gate and being named the best that promotion has to offer. Always been drawn to all the others except for him. My two cents.

~ Drakes on a Plane vs UnStable...are you kidding me?! This RULED. Awesome brawl. Ophidian busting out dropkicks and innovated arm drags while brawling made me mark so hard for him and the match in general. I'll always be the biggest UnStable mark ever, haha.

~ I may have enjoyed this a touch more than some. I thought what they did worked. Total BDK shenanigans here with Sabato absolutely screwing Team Yonkers. Once again, excellent momentum for the then tag champs in Claudio & Ares.

~ Quack. Jigsaw. Hallowicked. Yoshino. Doi. Hulk. Need I say more? Fantastic Dragon Gate style trios match. Best way to end the show.


----------



## Even Flow

Nearing the end of PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison, and I just saw Steen vs Tozawa. And I have to say what a match it was.


----------



## Obfuscation

Haven't see that show yet. Have to ask: Is Kings of Wrestling vs Generico & London as good as it looks on paper? I bet it is, although London is the wild card that makes me question this.


----------



## Bubz

I haven't seen it myself but I remember thinking the same thing. I think nearly everyone rated it ***1/2 - ***3/4 from what I remember.


----------



## Obfuscation

Seems good enough. KOW teaming in PWG always put out solid/good matches, but rarely were show stealers. Wonder why that is.


----------



## antoniomare007

Steen Wolf was fucking amazing. Reseda really is the Korakuen Hall of US Indys. That is all.


----------



## seabs

*PWG Steen Wolf*

*Peter Avalon, Freddy Bravo, & Ray Rosas vs Famous B, Chris Kadillak, & Candice LeRae*
_***1/2_

*TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero*
_**1/2_

*RockNES Monsters vs Fighting Taylor Boys*
_***3/4_

*Davey Richards vs Willie Mack*
_**3/4_

*The Dynasty vs Los Luchas*
_**1/4_

*Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor*
_**3/4_

*Young Bucks vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_***1/2_

*Kevin Steen vs El Generico - Ladder Match - PWG World Championship*
_****3/4_

*Overall:*
_Thought it was a hit and miss show really. A few matches really did nothing for me. Opener and the RockNES tag were tons of fun, Bucks tag had a great final few minutes and jesus the teased finish off the double choke was wonderful but everything before that felt flat. Main event is my MOTY right now. Post match stuff was fucking magnificent._​


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara ~ High Noon*


1) Fire Ant/Solider Ant vs Matt Jackson/Nick Jackson ~ ***3/4

2) Sara Del Rey vs Jakob Hammermeier ~ *3/4

3) Green Ant vs Tursas ~ ***1/2

4) Archibald Peck vs Colt Cabana ~ **1/2

5) Icarus vs Gregory Iron ~ **1/4

6) *No DQ/Mask or Mask vs Eye Of Tyr or Hair Match* ~ Ultramantis Black/Hallowicked vs Ares/Tim Donst ~ ***1/2

7) *12 Large Summit Finals/Chikara Grand Championship* ~ Eddie Kingston vs Mike Quackenbush ~ ****1/2​

PPV of the year. I haven't seen every PPV, but I don't care. I'm making that claim. Nothing this year has satisfied me in such a way that this did. I thought NOTHING could top CM Punk's triumph in Chicago at Money In The Bank. I was proved wrong with Kingston winning. Really was. The post match stuff was too much. The promo that followed inspired me and made me realize how proud I am to say I've been following Chikara for about 5 years now. I'm not gonna lie, I got emotional. With tears in my eyes as I watched that, I knew, I just 100% knew that this is the greatest promotion in the world. Something I've thought for a while now. Only after seeing this, I know it to be fact. And I hope others do soon too. 2011. One hell of a year for one hell of a wrestling promotion.


----------



## KaijuFan

The post match of the High Noon ME was easily the greatest feel good moment I've ever experienced with this business.


----------



## smitlick

For anyone interested the New Age Outlaws Shoot they did themselves was very missable. Goes just short of 90 mins and is ok in parts but lacks a lot. Wouldn't spend $10 on it.


----------



## Cactus

*PWG Steen Wolf*

Peter Avalon, Freddy Bravo, & Ray Rosas vs Famous B, Chris Kadillak, & Candice LeRae
_Half-spotfest, half-comedy match. A cool way to debut 4 newcomers to PWG. I won't be forgetting about them._
****¼*

TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero
_Quite boring at the beginning, but just when it started to get interesting, a ref botch really sucked me back out of the match._
***½*

RockNES Monsters vs Fighting Taylor Boys
_Can't say I'm a fan of either teams but I loved this. I'm still not a fan of the Taylor Boys (other than Chuck of course) but I'm on the verge of starting to like the RockNES Monsters._
****¾*

Davey Richards vs Willie Mack
_This had a real nice finishing stretch, but the the rest of the match was very uninteresting. I see big things happening soon for Willie Mack._
***¾*

*Lucha Rules*
The Dynasty vs Los Luchas
_Much like the previous tag team but the lucha rules allowed them to jump right into the spots and waste no time building up for them._
****½*

Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor
_Chuck Taylor's comedy antics really carried the first half of the match. After that the match turned into a combo of planchas and near-falls._
****¼*

*PWG World Tag Team Championships*
Young Bucks (c) vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
_Not the must techincal of matches, but this match was FUN! Some of the moves and sequences in this match are just unreal. I hope this doesn't get overshadowed by the main event though._
******

*PWG World Championship - Ladder Match*
Kevin Steen (c) vs El Generico
_For a match to get the full 5 from me in 2011, you're going to have to leave me shaking and marking like a school child. Taking into factor the post-match stuff, this did just that. Steen and Generico have fantastic chemistry and they are so convincing that they actually hate each other. The best match from any indie promotion and I have ever seen and possibly the best ladder match too. _
*******

*Overall:*
The first hour or so is missable and it does drag slightly with Richards vs Mack and TJP vs Romero, but overall this is a very good show. The main event really is must-see and the tag title match is a MOTYC. Thumbs up for Steen Wolf.​


----------



## Mattyb2266

Cactus said:


> *PWG Steen Wolf*
> 
> Peter Avalon, Freddy Bravo, & Ray Rosas vs Famous B, Chris Kadillak, & Candice LeRae
> _Half-spotfest, half-comedy match. A cool way to debut 4 newcomers to PWG. I won't be forgetting about them._
> ****¼*
> 
> TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero
> _Quite boring at the beginning, but just when it started to get interesting, a ref botch really sucked me back out of the match._
> ***½*
> 
> RockNES Monsters vs Fighting Taylor Boys
> _Can't say I'm a fan of either teams but I loved this. I'm still not a fan of the Taylor Boys (other than Chuck of course) but I'm on the verge of starting to like the RockNES Monsters._
> ****¾*
> 
> Davey Richards vs Willie Mack
> _This had a real nice finishing stretch, but the the rest of the match was very interesting. I see big things happening soon for Willie Mack._
> ***¾*
> 
> *Lucha Rules*
> The Dynasty vs Los Luchas
> _Much like the previous tag team but the lucha rules allowed them to jump right into the spots and waste no time building up for them._
> ****½*
> 
> Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor
> _Chuck Taylor's comedy antics really carried the first half of the match. After that the match turned into a combo of planchas and near-falls._****¼*
> 
> *PWG World Tag Team Championships*
> Young Bucks (c) vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
> _Not the must techincal of matches, but this match was FUN! Some of the moves and sequences in this match are just unreal. I hope this doesn't get overshadowed by the main event though._
> ******
> 
> *PWG World Championship - Ladder Match*
> Kevin Steen (c) vs El Generico
> _For a match to get the full 5 from me in 2011, you're going to have to leave me shaking and marking like a school child. Taking into factor the post-match stuff, this did just that. Steen and Generico have fantastic chemistry and they are so convincing that they actually hate each other. The best match from any indie promotion and I have ever seen and possibly the best ladder match too. _
> *******
> 
> *Overall:*
> The first hour or so is missable and it does drag slightly with Richards vs Mack and TJP vs Romero, but overall this is a very good show. The main event really is must-see and the tag title match is a MOTYC. Thumbs up for Steen Wolf.​


Just watched the show today, and aside me having the Willie/Richards match a little higher, my exact ratings for everything.

Also, just got my front row tickets to Evolve 10. Probably gonna get tickets for the CZW show in the afternoon also. This will be my first trip to Philly so I'm excited for it.


----------



## KingKicks

I cannot wait to see Steen Wolf....scratch that, I cannot wait to see Seabs best of PWG 2011 set.


----------



## Obfuscation

I downloaded the ladder match right now. mark

To no surprise, the video won't show up but the audio does. Fuck. I hate that garbage. Torrents work, but single match downloads never do.


----------



## Chismo

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9OH4A4L0
credit: X-Static


----------



## Obfuscation

^that's the link I used. I tried watching via Quicktime, but not go. Do I need...ahh what are they called. Codects?(sp?) This has happened to me before. I downloaded those then the video player I watch it on was working just fine.


----------



## Chismo

VLC is your friend.


----------



## Generation-Now

Hailsabin said:


> ^that's the link I used. I tried watching via Quicktime, but not go. Do I need...ahh what are they called. Codects?(sp?) This has happened to me before. I downloaded those then the video player I watch it on was working just fine.


http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

Use this to watch it.


----------



## antoniomare007

c'mon man, you can't be downloading stuff in 2011 without VLC on you computer


----------



## Obfuscation

I couldn't remember the name of that video player to save my life.

THANKS GUYS


----------



## will94

Steen Wolf is out? MUST ORDER NOW!


----------



## FITZ

Mattyb2266 said:


> Just watched the show today, and aside me having the Willie/Richards match a little higher, my exact ratings for everything.
> 
> Also, just got my front row tickets to Evolve 10. Probably gonna get tickets for the CZW show in the afternoon also. This will be my first trip to Philly so I'm excited for it.


I'll be there as well. Hopefully in the front row at both as long as the front row seats don't sell out before Christmas. 



Hailsabin said:


> I couldn't remember the name of that video player to save my life.
> 
> THANKS GUYS


If you really want to get fancy you can install some awesome scripts on your web browser and watch anything from megaupload (and some porn site but haven't tested that...) as a stream that looks just as good as the down-loadable file. It's pretty much the best thing ever. 

Also there is something you can download to get Windows Media Player to play avi. files.


----------



## Obfuscation

That sounds sounds rather awesome. I'm only going to be where I'm at for a few more weeks, so unless plans change, I'll just stick with the VLC player since the Ladder match download is now working.


----------



## KaijuFan

BASED VLC PLAYER. Never before has a hobby required me to have such vast file formats, thank god for VLC


----------



## smitlick

*PWS - Vendetta*

1. Kevin Matthews vs Butterbean N/A
2. Doink The Clown vs Hacksaw Jim Duggan DUD
3. Dan Maff vs Desmond Wolfe **3/4
4. Sonjay Dutt vs Shawn Daivari vs Danny Demanto vs Dynamic Sensation vs Fala vs Ken Doane vs Grim Reefer *
5. Portia Perez vs Alexxis Navaeh *1/2
6. AJ Styles vs Paul Burchill **3/4
7. Generation Me vs Amazing Red & Bandido Jr **3/4
8. Jerry Lynn vs Vampiro **1/2
9. Cooter/Blackwell vs Aiight/Ayyo vs The Bqe vs Urban Legends DUD


----------



## Chismo

Announced for EVOLVE 10:

Super Smash Brothers (1-1) vs. Ronin (Taylor & Swann) (0-0)
A.R. Fox (2-0) vs. Jigsaw (0-0)
Pinkie Sanchez (1-0) vs. Uhaa Nation (0-0)


----------



## Concrete

From the reviews it looks like Steen Wolf wasn't the best PWG show of all time but, maybe I'm alone on this, the fact the the show has maybe the greatest PWG match of all time makes it more incredible. PWG always puts on an awesome show it seems but I don't know how many times people were able to say that they put on a legit ***** match. Joe vs Kobashi wasn't the greatest ROH show ever but that one match helped gain a lot of fans. Maybe Steen and Generico can help do that, probably not as much just because of Kobashi, for PWG with their performance.


----------



## EffectRaven

JoeRulz said:


> Announced for EVOLVE 10:
> 
> Super Smash Brothers (1-1) vs. Ronin (Taylor & Swann) (0-0)
> A.R. Fox (2-0) vs. Jigsaw (0-0)
> Pinkie Sanchez (1-0) vs. Uhaa Nation (0-0)


Good stuff. Fox vs. Jigsaw should be awesome same as the tag match


----------



## KaijuFan

I'm marking hard for Pinkie/Uhaa. Seeing him live at Night of Infamy was amazing, knowing how Pinkie is at selling this could be simply glorious.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rich Swann & Stupefied in the same ring. FLIPZ TILL YOU DIE. Should be awesome.


----------



## Corey

Completey lost interest in the company that year and own nothing from it. Maybe I'll pick somethin up...


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd buy Danielson's final ROH show. That's about it.


----------



## jawbreaker

get Double Feature II if they're still selling it


----------



## KaijuFan

Final Countdown Boston and that year's Glory By Honor are pretty bitchin'


----------



## RKing85

spending my Friday night watching PWG All Star Weekend 5 Night 2.


----------



## Obfuscation

You're in store for a great night. Too bad they didn't show the crowd going nuts for Joe vs Ki before they ever entered.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Completey lost interest in the company that year and own nothing from it. Maybe I'll pick somethin up...


*The Omega Effect* (Omega vs Aries, Steen vs Hero & Nakajima vs Generico)

*Final Battle 2009* (Hero vs Kingston, Steenerico vs Young Bucks, KoW Return, Steen's heel turn, Evans vs Hart, Aries vs Black and a bonus show)

*Glory By Honor VII* (Danisleon vs McGuinness, Danielsons farewell, Ladder War II, Briscoes vs Young Bucks, cool extra features)


----------



## TelkEvolon

PWG - Steen Wolf

*Willie Mack vs Davey Richards:* 

A fun little match, fairly hit and miss with what looked good and what didn't, Willie Mack is a great talent with an awesome look, give him a couple of years and he should be amazing.

*****


*Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor:*

Another fun match, both men pulling out all the stops. Funny start, Taylor is just a bit _too_ silly. A lot of interesting spots, some of the set-ups where pretty sloppy and the match as a whole felt very patchy, but it was a fun match.

*****


*Future Shock vs The Young Bucks:*

Great and wild match for these two teams that are seemingly made for each other. Awesome strikes, cool submissions, high flying, this match had it all and really got great near the end, lots of drama and a great tag match.

******


*Kevin Steen vs El Generico:*

This was a wild ladder match with a ton of sick spots and great use of the ladders. 2 man ladder matches always have there issues and this was no exeption, the wild spots were hurt by the need to get up and take another one, while the other guy hovers around the ladder. Brutal ladder spots.

*****1/2*


----------



## smitlick

*IWA-EC - Battle of the Butchers*

1. El Drunko vs Zach Gowen *
2. Mickie Knuckles vs Allison Danger **1/2
3. Chris Hero vs Claudio Castagnoli **3/4
4. Ian Rotten vs Daisuke Sekimoto **1/2
5. Mad Man Pondo vs Ryuji Ito **
6. Necro Butcher vs Abdullah The Butcher 1/2*

*ICW - SuperShow*

1. Devon Moore vs Josh Daniels vs Bandido Jr vs Joey Janela vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sabian **
2. Robbie E vs Maximus Sex Power *
3. The Southside Playas Club vs Dirty Rotten Scoundrels *3/4
4. Dan Maff vs Danny Demanto ***
5. Papadon & Xavier vs Ricky Reyes & Joel Maximo vs Grim Reefer & Azrieal **1/2
6. Eddie Kingston vs Jon Moxley **1/2
7. Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke vs Homicide & Maximus Sex Power *3/4
8. Amazing Red vs Low Ki ***

Red vs Ki was so fucking disappointing. The crowd was dead for the entire thing. The ICW show felt a lot like a retro ROH show. Very odd.

The IWA-EC show was just poor. I downloaded it for the sole reason to see Hero/Claudio which was ok but the rest was just pretty crap.


----------



## dele

smitlick said:


> The IWA-EC show was just poor. I downloaded it for the sole reason to see Hero/Claudio which was ok but the rest was just pretty crap.


IWA-EC's best event is Masters of Pain 2008. Such an amazing show.

Just watched Tournament of Death 8.5 Rewind. Good event, but the finals with Masada vs Thumbtack Jack might be the craziest match I've seen in a long time. It was the first chance for Masada to get some real recognition in America (he had worked a show for IWA-MS), and Masada and TJ tore the place up.

Also, the crowd is really fucking funny.


----------



## jawbreaker

Didn't Masada work ROH in like 2003/04?


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah. He was in the New Carnage Crew iirc.


----------



## KaijuFan

Was he the one who shit in the Carnage Crew's bags?


----------



## Obfuscation

I do think that is correct. Haha.


----------



## KaijuFan

Would it be too ridiculous to have a dream tag team with Orton and Masada as the Shit Bags?


----------



## Obfuscation

Nah. Although a team already works under that name. Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas.


----------



## jawbreaker

KaijuFan said:


> Was he the one who shit in the Carnage Crew's bags?


him and Danny Daniels, right?


----------



## KaijuFan

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> Nah. Although a team already works under that name. Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas.


Heyooooooooooooooooo!

I haven't watched any of their title defenses this year, but it seems like everyone is in agreement that they're not the top of the tag division. 

I was going to make a new thread but fuck it, does anyone know where I can get some Smokey Mountain Wrestling? I've been watching Cornette shoots like I was paid to and I have the urge to check out some of his booking shenanigans.




jawbreaker said:


> him and Danny Daniels, right?


I think it was Danny Daniels. How long did the New Carnage Crew last anyway, three or four shows?


----------



## Fighter Daron

KaijuFan said:


> I haven't watched any of their title defenses this year, but it seems like everyone is in agreement that they're not the top of the tag division.


If only it was that, they're by far the worst regular team(Briscoes, FS, YB, ANX, Bravados).


----------



## KingCrash

In the indy media section there are rips of 1993 episodes of SMV, thought there were some of 92 too.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-media/590936-smw-1993-vhsrip-x264-rudos.html


*CZW - Night Of Infamy X - Ultimatum
*

Uhaa Nation vs. Aarron McCormick - *
_Just a match to intro Uhaa to the crowd. _

*Intergender Match*
Mia Yim vs. Greg Excellent - N/R
_Enjoyable, but I can’t rate any match with a Greg Excellent strip tease._

Drew Gulak & Mr. Tofiga vs. Nation of Intoxication (Danny Havoc & tHURTeen) - **

AR Fox vs. Ryan McBride - **3/4

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
Azrieal & Bandido, Jr. vs. Philly’s Most Wanted (Joker & Sabian) - **1/2
_About the same as their other two matches but at least for this the crowd loved PMW losing the titles_.

The Runaways (Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater) & Alex Payne vs. BLK-OUT (Rich Swann, Ruckus & Alex Colon) - **1/4
_At times it looked like the guys just didn’t know what to do or forgot what they planned. _

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
MASADA vs. Devon Moore - **
_Can someone, anyone take the title off Moore. Can't recall a good world title match since he's become champ, and the crowd seems less and less interested in him every month._

*CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Sami Callihan vs. Adam Cole - ****
_The biggest feud in CZW in 2011 ended with a bang. The match was overbooked but it worked with the history of Cole and co. stacking the deck against Callihan, and the fans cheering Callihan on helped nullify Callihan's usual grating personality. And as much as I hate Callihan, he clearly should be the world champ taking on the biggest heels in the company if Cole is indeed gone._
​


----------



## Obfuscation

KaijuFan said:


> I think it was Danny Daniels. How long did the New Carnage Crew last anyway, three or four shows?


Yeah it was only a handful of shows. Daniels only worked one I think.


----------



## jawbreaker

Daniels and Masada apparently teamed for three shows before Loc and DeVito made them split up.

Man I almost miss the Carnage Crew.


----------



## Obfuscation

They actually had watchable matches in 2005. Seriously, they did.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, I think it was a couple matches with Dunn and Marcos of all people that I really liked (to be fair Dunn was always pretty good, Marcos held him back though). Maybe one of the Jacobs/Whitmer matches too?


----------



## Obfuscation

Yep. Exactly what I was referencing. The match where they won the tag titles from Whitmer/Jacobs was a good. I really enjoyed it. Watching that show I was pleasantly surprised. Plus, shocked they won the tag titles too as I wasn't aware of that back in 2006 (when I saw it)


----------



## jawbreaker

they held them for what, two weeks though? and then dropped them right back to Whitmer/Jacobs?


----------



## KaijuFan

Not going to lie, I loved the Carnage Crew/Ring Crew Express matches. While not scientifically sound, they beat the shit out of each other, and the Express was starting to become quite the underdog team from it. I just wish the RCE got the gold off the CC before handing it back to Whitmer/Jacobs. 


Night of Infamy live was amazing. The main event was incredible, look for the WF3 marking out hard when Cole gets suplexed onto the CZW security guy in the corner of the guard rails.


----------



## McQueen

Even though they were laughable jobbers Ring Crew Express's double team shit looked really crisp and swank 90% of the time, Plus they wore bandanas over their knees. I never minded The Carnage Crew much. Sure they we're probably the least talented guys on the roster but they were also doing something different from everyone else too so that helped.


----------



## smitlick

So who do yall prefer then... The Carnage Crew or the Hangmen 3?


----------



## McQueen

Hangmen 3 I guess.


----------



## KaijuFan

Hangmen 3 (I even bought their shirt when it was 5 bucks). Anything Adam Pearce does is gold.


----------



## Bubz

KaijuFan said:


> Hangmen 3 (I even bought their shirt when it was 5 bucks). *Anything Adam Pearce does is gold*.


Slightly far don't ya think?


----------



## Legend

Finally got around to watching Steen Wolf. Well, I only really paid attention to the last two matches, so "watching" might be a bit of a stretch. Steen/Generico and Bucks/FS were ridiculously stupid, ridiculously dangerous and, oh yeah, ridiculously fun. Pure entertainment. I completely lost track of time whilst I was watching them both. I couldn't care less about the selling. It's not like PWG is serious anyway. They were great though. Loved it.


----------



## Obfuscation

jawbreaker said:


> they held them for what, two weeks though? and then dropped them right back to Whitmer/Jacobs?


Yeah haha. Had a successful defense at Fate of an Angel then dropped them at The Homecoming. 

I'd take Hangmen 3 over Carnage Crew, but I wouldn't really compare each team for what they were. I actually enjoyed the Hangmen 3 cats despite their "boring" label they got from some people. Plus it lead to the Pearce vs Albright matches and those owned.


----------



## crooked_reflection

Hide your wives, hide your children, it's Jay Briscoe in a Christmas sweater...


----------



## Chismo

Jay is the coolest wrestler alive. Mark is the craziest.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jay looks like the ******* jesus right there. James Gibson finally has lost his throne.


----------



## Concrete

Some say ******* Jesus, I say I'm scared that someone's going to get raped haha. Really though his sweater is bad ass.


----------



## Obfuscation

Finished watching RockNes Monsters vs The Fighting Taylor Boys from Steen Wolf. Oh yes. What a BLAST.

Chikara & PWG fill me with such joy.


----------



## Bubz

:lmao Jay is rockin' the shit out of that bad boy.


----------



## dele

McQueen said:


> I never minded The Carnage Crew much. Sure they we're probably the least talented guys on the roster but they were also doing something different from everyone else too so that helped.


Most of the guys in Carnage Crew were in their first 2-3 years of wrestling. They just wanted a good angle and instead got the "shit in the bags" angle.


----------



## jawbreaker

Loc, DeVito, and Justin Credible were in their first 2-3 years of wrestling in 2003?


----------



## Obfuscation

Did he get them confused with Special K?


----------



## McQueen

My guess is yes. I know Devito at least was around the indy circuit for a few years prior to ROH.


----------



## Obfuscation

ECW for example...


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, I think Loc was a ref for them towards the end too.


----------



## Obfuscation

A ref for the early ROH shows too till the Natural Born Sinners attacked him, iirc.


----------



## smitlick

*NEW - Electric City Slam 2007*

Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles
***1/2


----------



## KaijuFan

Bubz said:


> Slightly far don't ya think?


Nope. HE IS WHERE THE POWER LIES! I mark like a little bitch for his character and performance. Him and Matt Classic would be the greatest old school spoof duo in the history of ever.

And that picture of Jay is the cherry on top of the triple deluxe double fudge brownie chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream sundae (of honor) that was tonight.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara ~ Creatures From The Tar Swamp*


1) Green Ant vs Jakob Hammermeier ~ *1/2

2) Ophidian/Amasis/Hieracon vs Tim Donst/Pinkie Sanchez/Tursas ~ ***1/2

3) Sara Del Rey vs Toshie Uematsu ~ ***1/2

4) *Lumberjack Match* ~ Brodie Lee/Grizzly Redwood vs Dasher Hatfield/Sugar Dunkerton ~ ***1/2 (I loved this)

5) *Chikara Young Lions Cup* ~ Frightmare(c) vs Obariyon ~ **3/4

6) Ultramantis Black vs Sinn Bohdi ~ ***

7) *Chikara Tag Team Championship* ~ Mike Quackenbush/Jigsaw(c) vs Fire Ant/Soldier Ant ~ ***3/4

8) Eddie Kingston vs Claudio Castagnoli ~ ****1/2​
Spectacular show. This is easily grouped in with King of Trios, High Noon, & Klunk in Love as a "must have" show.


*Chikara ~ Small But Mighty​​*

1) Jigsaw vs Obariyon ~ ***

2) *12 Large Summit* ~ Hallowicked vs Icarus ~ ***

3) Kana vs Jesse McKay ~ **1/2

4) Eddie Kingston vs Kobald ~ **

5) *12 Large Summit* ~ Mike Quackenbush vs Sara Del Rey ~ ****

6) Tim Donst/Tursas/Delirious/Jakob Hammermeier vs Fire Ant/Soldier Ant/Green Ant/Ophidian ~ ***1/2

7) Ultramantis Black vs Arichbald Peck ~ ***

8) *Chikara Tag Team Championship* ~ Chuck Taylor/Johnny Gargano(c) vs Daisuke Harada/Atsushi Kotoge ~ ***1/2​
Total fun alert right here. They brought it in spades to North Carolina. Main event is gonna win a world record for the match with the most super kicks used. Quack vs Sara Del Rey is a brilliantly worked ground based match. Quack's total annihlation of Sara's knee is on a different level.


----------



## Emperor DC

25% off all orders over $60 at SMV.

Was waiting for this, time to go and update the collection with Cibernetico, High Noon and JoshiMania.


----------



## Cactus

Right guys. I'm about to be banned from XWT. I've got 2 days to jack as much shit from there before they come down on me with the all-mighty banhammer. I'm getting a good portion of EVOLVE shows as I can't really get them anywhere else. What other shows should I pick up? I'm open to anything. ROH, PWG, CZW, Dragon Gate, Chikara, you name it.


----------



## Corey

Cactus said:


> Right guys. I'm about to be banned from XWT. I've got 2 days to jack as much shit from there before they come down on me with the all-mighty banhammer. I'm getting a good portion of EVOLVE shows as I can't really get them anywhere else. What other shows should I pick up? I'm open to anything. ROH, PWG, CZW, Dragon Gate, Chikara, you name it.


We'll just stick to this year. I have no clue what you've already seen.

ROH Best in the World 2011
ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV
ROH Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1

DGUSA Freedom Fight 2011
DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2011: 2nd Year Anniversary

wXw Kreuzzug ZXI

PWG Card Subject To Change III
PWG All Star Weekend 8 Night 1

I'll keep going if you specify what you're lookin for. haha


----------



## bigbuxxx

after seeing the steen/generico ladder match i decided to take a look back at steenerico vs briscoes from Man Up. ****1/2 which is exactly what I put the SteenWolf match at. this tag match was definitely the more exciting of the two (despite how much i mark out for the steen/generico feud). I really want to give both of them the perfect five but I can't do it. In entertainment value their both *****+ but as matches, no.

it's also pretty funny how much steen looks like Shinya Hashimoto over the years in terms of fatness. Kinda pudgy > getting fat > fat > obese > morbidly obese.


----------



## Cactus

Jack Evans 187 said:


> We'll just stick to this year. I have no clue what you've already seen.
> 
> ROH Best in the World 2011
> ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV
> ROH Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1
> 
> DGUSA Freedom Fight 2011
> DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2011: 2nd Year Anniversary
> 
> wXw Kreuzzug ZXI
> 
> PWG Card Subject To Change III
> PWG All Star Weekend 8 Night 1
> 
> I'll keep going if you specify what you're lookin for. haha


ROH - I've never really seen ROH at it's peak (04-07, I guess). I also haven't seen many great Danielson matches, so a I'd like a good card with a great Danielson match on it.
CZW - I can stand deathmatches, but only if they are good. I wouldn't mind seeing some Cages of Death and Tournaments of Death.
Shimmer, DGUSA, Chikara - Any show that could make me a fan of theirs as I haven't watched them before.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Not from the golden years but Death Before Dishonor VIII is one of the best events ever. Steen vs Generico in their first match, street fight between KOW and Briscoes, Davey vs Black, and the other matches are not half bad either.


----------



## Corey

Cactus said:


> ROH - I've never really seen ROH at it's peak (04-07, I guess). I also haven't seen many great Danielson matches, so a I'd like a good card with a great Danielson match on it.
> CZW - I can stand deathmatches, but only if they are good. I wouldn't mind seeing some Cages of Death and Tournaments of Death.
> Shimmer, DGUSA, Chikara - Any show that could make me a fan of theirs as I haven't watched them before.


Gotcha. Then this is what you want from ROH:

Manhattan Mayhem
Better Than Our Best
Unified
Anarchy in the UK
Final Battle 2006
Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
Fifth Year Festival: Finale
Good Times, Great Memories
Man Up!
Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2
Northern Navigation

Some of my personal favorites.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Cactus said:


> ROH - I've never really seen ROH at it's peak (04-07, I guess). I also haven't seen many great Danielson matches, so a I'd like a good card with a great Danielson match on it.
> CZW - I can stand deathmatches, but only if they are good. I wouldn't mind seeing some Cages of Death and Tournaments of Death.
> Shimmer, DGUSA, Chikara - Any show that could make me a fan of theirs as I haven't watched them before.


I'd also suggest czw cage of death 6 and best of the best from this past year. Two of my favorite czw shows.


----------



## dele

DeeCee said:


> 25% off all orders over $60 at SMV.


Shit just got real.



Cactus said:


> Right guys. I'm about to be banned from XWT. I've got 2 days to jack as much shit from there before they come down on me with the all-mighty banhammer. I'm getting a good portion of EVOLVE shows as I can't really get them anywhere else. What other shows should I pick up? I'm open to anything. ROH, PWG, CZW, Dragon Gate, Chikara, you name it.


Just pay $15 bucks when your ratio gets bad. All sins forgiven.

Or you could just seed.


----------



## bigbuxxx

everything on the torrent sites makes it's way to this site anyhow.


----------



## dele

bigbuxxx said:


> everything on the torrent sites makes it's way to this site anyhow.


If you are a member of this site for the media, you're doing for the wrong reasons tbh. Torrent stuff and just post discussion here


----------



## Chismo

Cactus said:


> DGUSA - Any show that could make me a fan of theirs as I haven't watched them before.


With DGUSA, you should start with their first show ever, Enter The Dragon: Open The Historic Gate from 2009. That show is one of the best events in wrestling history. It was just insane, and the ECW arena was red fucking hot. The only problem with DGUSA is that storylines were harder to follow because Japanese wrestlers were totally in charge, but in 2010 and 2011 it became much easier to follow, it was really nice and cool, because American prospects took over - Taylor, Gargano, DUF, Ricochet, PAC (British), Swann, Fox, Davis, etc. Here are some links for notable DGUSA matches. Credit: SuperDuperSonic.



Spoiler: DGUSA



Open the Historic Gate - July 25, 2009
Yamato vs. BxB Hulk - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4GA8H4GU

Open the Historic Gate - July 25, 2009
F.I.S.T., Amasis, & Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw, Mike Quackenbush, Fire Ant, & Soldier Ant - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FAXOX0FL

Open the Historic Gate - July 25, 2009
Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T8UPSLLC

Open the Historic Gate - July 25, 2009
Young Bucks vs. CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZIHYQ1Z4

Open the Historic Gate - July 25, 2009
Naruki Doi vs. Shingo - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IF9SVEYZ

Open the Untouchable Gate - September 6, 2009
Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T7INCBKF

Open the Untouchable Gate - September 6, 2009
Naruki Doi vs. Bryan Danielson - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D84X7D80

Open the Untouchable Gate - September 6, 2009
Shingo vs. Davey Richards - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I2A76SQF

Open the Spanish Gate - October 30, 2009
Young Bucks vs. Shingo & Dragon Kid - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VEGQR0D5

Open the Spanish Gate - October 30, 2009
Speed Muscle & BxB Hulk vs. CIMA, Kagetora, & Susumu Yokosuka - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N8GSMSFJ

Open the German Gate - October 31, 2009
Dragon Kid vs. El Generico vs. Masato Yoshino vs. Susumu Yokosuka - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GC0B75GH

Open the German Gate - October 31, 2009
CIMA vs. Mike Quackenbush - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BNT1LLBH

Open the German Gate - October 31, 2009
Naruki Doi, BxB Hulk, & Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Ryo Saito, Genki Horiguchi, & Emil Sitoci - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9ASPVJK4

DGUK Invasion - November 1, 2009
Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BESCA688

DGUK Invasion - November 1, 2009
Shingo vs. Susumu Yokosuka - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WLUNBAEY

DGUK Invasion - November 1, 2009
Naruki Doi, PAC, & BxB Hulk vs. CIMA & Young Bucks - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=29OCIA7M

Open the Freedom Gate - November 28, 2009
Open the Freedom Gate Title Qualifier
Yamato vs. Davey Richards - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W0FMS7R8

Open the Freedom Gate - November 28, 2009
Speed Muscle vs. Shingo & Dragon Kid - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VG53HWTW

Open the Freedom Gate - November 28, 2009
Open the Freedom Gate Title Match - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QZUFHGE8

DG Gate of Generation 2009 - December 6, 2009
FIP Title Match
Davey Richards vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EXVKZI85

DG Gate of Generation 2009 - December 6, 2009
Open the Freedom Gate Title Match
BxB Hulk vs. Susumu Yokosuka - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S20X5L8K

Fearless - January 23, 2010
CIMA & Super Crazy vs. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RK9QTWSN

Fearless - January 23, 2010
FIP Title Match
Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Davey Richards - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ETE1E5NX

Fearless - January 23, 2010
Elimination Match
Speed Muscle vs. Young Bucks vs. Shingo & Yamato - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HCMA599Q

Fearless - January 23, 2010
Open the Freedom Gate Title Match
BxB Hulk vs. Dragon Kid - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RGD29OJZ

Open the Ultimate Gate 2010 - March 26, 2010
Shingo vs. Masato Yoshino - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DB16U1OG

Open the Ultimate Gate 2010 - March 26, 2010
Open the Freedome Gate Title Match
BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FNLFZA3R

Open the Ultimate Gate 2010 - March 26, 2010
Young Bucks & Jack Evans vs. CIMA, GAMMA, & Dragon Kid - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LJCTG2QB

Mercury Rising 2010 - March 27, 2010
Young Bucks vs. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PYMLONNA

Mercury Rising 2010 - March 27, 2010
Open the Dream Gate Title Match
Yamato vs. Susumu Yokosuka - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4YRW9N3I

Mercury Rising 2010 - March 27, 2010
BxB Hulk & Speed Muscle vs. CIMA, GAMMA, & Dragon Kid - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I79AHNLH

Open the Northern Gate - May 7, 2010
Gran Akuma & Akira Tozawa vs. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I6N2OGGG

Open the Northern Gate - May 7, 2010
CIMA vs. Jimmy Jacobs - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CG3YQ2YK

Open the Northern Gate - May 7, 2010
Naruki Doi vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V9U23LN0

Open the Northern Gate - May 7, 2010
2/3 Falls Match
Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MPPDHY5Y

Open the Northern Gate - May 7, 2010
BxB Hulk & PAC vs. Yamato & Shingo - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2I46ZEPH

Uprising 2010 - May 8, 2010
PAC & Naruki Doi vs. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R16GZ1ME

Uprising 2010 - May 8, 2010
Yamato & Shingo vs. CIMA & Dragon Kid - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M0I9CGS8

Uprising 2010 - May 8, 2010
Open the Freedom Gate Title Match
BxB Hulk vs. Masato Yoshino - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V4FC7VRG

Enter the Dragon: First Anniversary Celebration - July 24, 2010
Adam Cole vs. Ricochet vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Arik Cannon - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SFK31M3A

Enter the Dragon: First Anniversary Celebration - July 24, 2010
Open the Freedom Gate Title Match
BxB Hulk vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BZ4T0XA0

Enter the Dragon: First Anniversary Celebration - July 24, 2010
Survivor Series Match
Masato Yoshino, Jigsaw, Mike Quackenbush, & Hallowicked vs. Yamato, Jon Moxley, Gran Akuma, & Akira Tozawa - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6A5WAC8E

Enter the Dragon: First Anniversary Celebration - July 24, 2010
Shingo vs. Bryan Danielson - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VHOFF3HU

September 7, 2010
Jimmy Jacobs revealed - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WY447HVT

Untouchable 2010 - September 25, 2010
Shingo vs. Dragon Kid - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IT5OOCEZ

Untouchable 2010 - September 25, 2010
Hardcore Match
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jon Moxley - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=60OCW6HL

Untouchable 2010 - September 25, 2010
Speed Muscle vs. CIMA & Ricochet - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9XJJHMVG

Untouchable 2010 - September 25, 2010
Bryan Danielson vs. Yamato - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BVMI0NT1

Way of the Ronin - September 26, 2010
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Brodie Lee vs. Silas Young vs. Rich Swann - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5Q66KNKL

Way of the Ronin - September 26, 2010
Bryan Danielson vs. Jon Moxley - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XJQ64JCS

Way of the Ronin - September 26, 2010
BxB Hulk & Speed Muscle vs. Shingo, Yamato, & Akira Tozawa - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K8ZFBXGR


----------



## Cactus

dele said:


> Shit just got real.
> 
> 
> 
> Just pay $15 bucks when your ratio gets bad. All sins forgiven.
> 
> Or you could just seed.


I know, but I have troubles seeding. I can never seem to get a decent upload speed for XWT. I've thought about donating, but then I noticed I'm just going to get banned at a later date.


----------



## topper1

Cactus said:


> Right guys. I'm about to be banned from XWT. I've got 2 days to jack as much shit from there before they come down on me with the all-mighty banhammer. I'm getting a good portion of EVOLVE shows as I can't really get them anywhere else. What other shows should I pick up? I'm open to anything. ROH, PWG, CZW, Dragon Gate, Chikara, you name it.


Is your ratio that bad it cant be fixed? Download a few versions of the new raw and the ppv from last night and seed away the next two days.


----------



## dele

Or you could keep doing the 15 dollar thing and call it what I call it: a subscription.


----------



## Cactus

Thanks Joe. What ever happened to SuperDuperSonic anyway? He seems to be banned.


----------



## topper1

Cactus said:


> I know, but I have troubles seeding. I can never seem to get a decent upload speed for XWT. I've thought about donating, but then I noticed I'm just going to get banned at a later date.


Stop downloading old stuff till your ratio is better that is your issue most likely or you are having a port issue. Download TLC and Raw tonight and make sure you seeding is up to unlimited.


----------



## Cactus

topper1 said:


> Is your ratio that bad it cant be fixed? Download a few versions of the new raw and the ppv from last night and seed away the next two days.


I never knew it was that simple.

So I just get some Raw downloads from somewhere else and just download the file from XWT and it should just start seeding? Is it that simple?


----------



## topper1

Cactus said:


> I never knew it was that simple.
> 
> So I just get some Raw downloads from somewhere else and just download the file from XWT and it should just start seeding? Is it that simple?


Not from somewhere else. Download TLC and Raw from XWT make sure your seeding is set on unlimited and leave your torrent on all night. Download different version's of show's from XWT if you want look for the stuff with high leechers. And stop all your older show torrents till your ratio is fixed. Old stuff doesn't seed much most of the time.

If you use Utorrent right click the Utorrent Icon then go to upload speed and make sure it's on unlimited


----------



## Chismo

Cactus said:


> Thanks Joe. What ever happened to SuperDuperSonic anyway? He seems to be banned.


He's banned, but idk for how long, it says moron. He had some harsh words with Neutronic in a ROH thread. Trolled into trollhood.


----------



## Cactus

topper1 said:


> Not from somewhere else. Download TLC and Raw from XWT make sure your seeding is set on unlimited and leave your torrent on all night. Download different version's of show's from XWT if you want look for the stuff with high leechers. And stop all your older show torrents till your ratio is fixed. Old stuff doesn't seed much most of the time.
> 
> If you use Utorrent right click the Utorrent Icon then go to upload speed and make sure it's on unlimited


Ahhh. I understand. Thanks man.


----------



## smitlick

Also don't pick up Evolve 8 from XWT or be careful doing so. The one i found there only had like the first hour of the show. 

Also on XWT donating i always keep an eye out for double upload credit offers.

Also just made an SMV Order

- All 3 JoshiMania Nights
- AIW Shoot with MASADA
- AIW Girls Night Out 3
- AAW Epic



*Chikara - Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel - Night 1*

*1. 12 Large Summit*
Fire Ant vs Jigsaw
***1/2

2. Jakob Hammermeier vs Gregory Iron
1/4*

3. Adam Cole vs Eddie Kingston
***1/4

4. F.I.S.T. vs 3.Ole!
***1/2
OMG aftermatch promo with 3.Ole singing Queen was great.

*5. World of Sport Rules* 
Johnny Saint vs Johnny Kidd
***1/2

6. Makoto, Daizee Haze & Sara Del Rey vs Portia Perez, Tsukasa Fujimoto & Mima Shimoda
***

7. Tursas vs Green Ant
***
A lot better then there High Noon match

*8. 12 Large Summit*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Mike Quackenbush
***1/4


Also just finished the Highspots shoot with Terry Taylor. Was ok. Nothing special or anything.


----------



## Corey

Anyone know if Highspots ever does a Christmas sale or anything?


----------



## smitlick

Highspots barely do sales worth mentioning EVER


----------



## Obfuscation

Their Black Friday one was a piece of crap. So much stuff, but never any good sales. It blows. ROH always has the best, imo. It's why my collection is the biggest out of any Independent promotion.


----------



## TelkEvolon

smitlick said:


> Highspots barely do sales worth mentioning EVER


Yeah, this years Christmas sale will proababy be 22% off all XPW dvds.


----------



## Concrete

Question: I asked a similar question in another thread but that was just for KOT. With the Asylum Arena closing its doors for wrestling after the CZW/Evolve double shot what will all the promotions that run the arena do? I read in an article that CZW might still be able to do shows there but I don't believe that actually will happen. Will companies like CZW,DGUSA, and CHIKARA find a new venue in Philadelphia or just stop running it all together and start supplementing it with NJ, NYC, or MASS.?


----------



## Obfuscation

Well they're not leaving Pennsylvania, that much is for sure. Not too sure on anything else. They still have Reading & Easton to go to in PA.


----------



## Concrete

I wouldn't mind Easton being it is only 2 1/4 hours away from me. I just started being willing to drive over an hour for wrestling but I don't feel like driving in Philadelphia or NYC. Now having nothing to do with what I said. 
*Kevin Steen vs. El Generico-DDT4 2007:***3/4*
This match showed that they could put on a really good match already. Steen chopped the hell out of Generico for a lot of the match and unlike now where Steen is trying to kill Generico because he hates him so damn much, Steen just wanted to kill Generico to show how awesome he is. After watching this match and their BOLA match I really need to see Steen Wolf.


----------



## jawbreaker

re: XWT, freeleeches are the way to go as well. I've gotten like 150 gigs of upload on my big huge ROH torrents while not having it count any download.

Also stay up until the first version of whatever WWE show pops up, download, seed for 24 hours or so.


----------



## Obfuscation

I need to take note of this torrent info. Never understood the seeding ratio nonsense till now.


----------



## FITZ

enlightenedone9 said:


> I wouldn't mind Easton being it is only 2 1/4 hours away from me. I just started being willing to drive over an hour for wrestling but I don't feel like driving in Philadelphia or NYC. Now having nothing to do with what I said.
> *Kevin Steen vs. El Generico-DDT4 2007:***3/4*
> This match showed that they could put on a really good match already. Steen chopped the hell out of Generico for a lot of the match and unlike now where Steen is trying to kill Generico because he hates him so damn much, Steen just wanted to kill Generico to show how awesome he is. After watching this match and their BOLA match I really need to see Steen Wolf.


Driving in Philadelphia isn't difficult. It can take a while to get from point A to point B but it's not difficult. 

I have no idea where all these companies plan on running now but I don't think they will leave the city. Philadelphia has so many indy shows and for the most part there are always a solid number of fans at every show in Philly. Leaving the city would be a terrible idea.


----------



## Concrete

The highway to get to Philadelphia was horror for me. I got cut off too many times to be okay with it. Now getting from the highway exit to the arena wasn't bad just had to remember that the lights were on the side of the road instead of above it. But I also don't live in a place with much in the way of traffic. I don't know what other venues are in Philadelphia that would be big enough for the promotions but also cost effective because I don't live there.


----------



## geraldinhio

Is the PWG website not working for everyone or is it just me ?


----------



## Concrete

Wasn't working for me either today.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah it must be down.


----------



## smitlick

*IWA-MS - April Bloodshowers 2008*

1. Jayson Quick vs Egotistico Fantastico
***

2. Viking vs Brodie Lee
1/2*

3. The Thomaselli Brothers vs Troy Walters & Jaysin Strife vs Up In Smoke
*1/2

4. Jason Hades vs Chuck Taylor
***1/4

5. Sami Callihan vs Dingo
**

6. Jimmy Olsen, Vin Gerard, Hydra & Fire Ant vs Ricochet, Scotty Vortekz, OMG & Diehard Dustin Lee
**3/4

7. Tank vs Toby Klein vs Michael Elgin
*

8. Christian Able vs Sexxxy Eddy vs Ash vs Brian Skyline
**1/4

9. CJ Otis vs Deranged
DUD

10. Sabian, Ruckus & 2 Cold Scorpio vs Mickie Knuckles, Devon Moore & Josh Abercrombie
**1/2

11. Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer
****1/2​


----------



## FITZ

enlightenedone9 said:


> The highway to get to Philadelphia was horror for me. I got cut off too many times to be okay with it. Now getting from the highway exit to the arena wasn't bad just had to remember that the lights were on the side of the road instead of above it. But I also don't live in a place with much in the way of traffic. I don't know what other venues are in Philadelphia that would be big enough for the promotions but also cost effective because I don't live there.


The Highways just are terribly set up. You basically have to cut people off and do stuff like that yo get out of all the "Exit Only" lanes that are all over the place. Once you get used to the roads they aren't bad because you know when to change lanes before traffic starts merging into it but if you don't travel there regularly I can see how that would be terrible. 


And smitlick, ****1/2 for Whitmer/Jacobs? That must be one awesome match.


----------



## KingCrash

Was that the No-Rope Barbed Wire match because that was just a great way to end their feud around the indies. Their I Quit match I think on the IWA-MS 500th show was also great.


----------



## smitlick

Yep that was the No Rope Barbed Wire match... It was pretty great. The ending was a tad disappointing but Ians cheap ass can be blamed for that.


----------



## KingCrash

Can't remember what show he said it on while on commentary, but loved Ian's reason for liking Fans Bring The Weapons matches - You never have to pay for anything and you get to keep what you don't use.


----------



## FITZ

Fans Brings the Weapons are fun as fan. I've only been at a show for one but it was awesome to go around with some friends and ask, "What do we want to see wrestlers hit each other with?"


----------



## Corey

> *Wednesday *– 35% off the Davey Richards "American Strong Style" T-Shirt (50% for Ringside Members)
> 
> *Thursday *– 35% off the Eddie Edwards "You Can't Measure Heart" T-Shirt (50% for Ringside)
> 
> *Friday *– 35% the off Davey Richards "American Wolf" 2-Disc DVD, the Eddie Edwards "Road to the Triple Crown" 2-Disc DVD, and the “Best of the Best” DVD Combo Pack which includes the Richards, Edwards, and Briscoes sets (50% for Ringsides)


Shit that Friday sale looks really appealing...


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I could use some toilet paper TROLOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Pretty interesting sale.


----------



## EffectRaven

*ROH: World's Greatest*

Jay Briscoe vs. Kyle O'Reilly ***1/4

Bravado Brothers vs. Steve Corino and Grizzly Redwood **3/4

Mark Briscoe vs. Mike Bennett **1/2

Rhett Titus vs. Andy Ridge vs. Colt Cabana vs. Mike Mondo **

Christopher Daniels vs. Michael Elgin ***

Homicide vs. El Generico **3/4

Eddie Edwards vs. Kenny King ***1/2

Davey Richards, Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas vs. Roderick Strong, Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli ****1/2​

I remember the main event of this show getting a lot of praise back when this show was first released and holy hell was it awesome. The heels were fantastic in this. The hot tag to Shelton was phenomenal and the finishing sequence with the two longtime rivals, Richards and Strong, going at it one on one for the first time since Final Battle was epic. Definitely a forgotten MOTYC

This was a really good B-Show. Other than the main event there were some other good matches worth checking out (Edwards/King, Daniels/Elgin, etc.)


----------



## Obfuscation

Loved the No Rope Barbed Wire Match myself. I'm a sucker for whenever Whitmer & Jacobs killed each other. What a end to one insane feud. My respect level for both them is really off the charts.


----------



## Tarfu

Received an email from ROH saying my account has been deleted. Could this be due to not logging in for a couple months? Maybe they just don't like me.


----------



## Platt

I got the same one but it let me log in as normal so who knows what it was about.


----------



## smitlick

Yep i got one two but logged straight on and was able to view all the eps of TV. Probably just a glitch.


----------



## Bubz

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Shit that Friday sale looks really appealing...


Holy shit, those t-shirts are bad.


----------



## 777

Wow, after finally getting a chance to sit down and watch PWG Steen Wolf, I feel the need to express one particular sentiment. The Steen/Generico wars are going to go down in Big Book of Pro Wrestling History as an absolute classic rivalry. At a time where credible/believable heels are less and less evident, Kevin Steen is the 'Real Fuckin Deal'.

If I were the E, I'd be blowin up his phone.


----------



## Legend

Except that Steen's not even a heel...


----------



## 777

Legend said:


> Except that Steen's not even a heel...


Wouldn't that be arguing semantics? He certainly plays the part of a heel, despite the audiences' reactions. And isn't that reaction based on the entertainment value of Steen's 'heelish' behavior?


----------



## Bubz

I wouldn't say Steen's a heel in PWG, obviously he is in ROH, but even then he's more of an anti hero I think. He plays a dick in PWG, but the only times he's acted heelish this year is when it comes to Generico, but that's because he despises him so much.


----------



## Obfuscation

He's not a heel in PWG. His feud with Generico knows no aligment. It's just off the charts HATE. He's always been the classic dick/bully no matter what. That's the beauty of Steen. Then playing off a INSANE face like Generico, pfft. Forget about it.


----------



## 777

In my own defense, I was specifically addressing the feud with Generico as pertains to the Steen Wolf match.

But to further the discussion, if one looks at Kevin Steen as a character/independent wrestler in any promotion he works for, he doesn't change his behavior. The little things he does screams heel even if the audience reacts differently. Picking fights with fans, blowing snot, spitting, mocking, etc.. 

I see Steen as a throwback to the 'old-school' wrestling villains. 

A question. How much does Steen's hero/anti-hero/heel status have to do with the modern wrestling fan's attitudes? The Attitude Era blew the doors off of the 'sheep cheering the hero' mentality and fans nowadays seem to cheer who they like regardless to face/heel booking/positioning, especially on the independent level.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd say it doesn't affect things much. People are gonna cheer for Steen despite any of his outlandish dick antics if they're just a fan. That's been proven since he showed up on the scene, imo. Like you said, fans nowadays cheer for who they enjoy. The philosophy you put out comes full circle towards Mr. Wrestling. He might be able to push the alignments to the edge more so than others, yet I think that is one quality that is impressive.


----------



## FITZ

777 said:


> In my own defense, I was specifically addressing the feud with Generico as pertains to the Steen Wolf match.
> 
> But to further the discussion, if one looks at Kevin Steen as a character/independent wrestler in any promotion he works for, he doesn't change his behavior. The little things he does screams heel even if the audience reacts differently. Picking fights with fans, blowing snot, spitting, mocking, etc..
> 
> I see Steen as a throwback to the 'old-school' wrestling villains.
> 
> A question. How much does Steen's hero/anti-hero/heel status have to do with the modern wrestling fan's attitudes? The Attitude Era blew the doors off of the 'sheep cheering the hero' mentality and fans nowadays seem to cheer who they like regardless to face/heel booking/positioning, especially on the independent level.


I think that mentality of cheering who you think is cool needs end. Guys like Steen are doing it in independent wrestling as well. I was at Final Battle where Steen went against Generico and I was wearing a Kevin Steen shirt yet ended up rooting for Generico because Generico is impossible to boo and Steen was so easy to hate. When Steen is in the ring with Generico he is a complete heel and he had the PWG fans, who love him, cheering for Generico and even some were booing him. Wrestling needs to go back to atmospheres like that where you can still think a heel is a great wrestlers but boo him anyway. It makes it more enjoyable for everyone involved and. 

Steen is looked at as this really fresh thing in independent wrestling but in PWG he has the most old school character. Everyone loves him yet they root against him and boo him. It's even happened in ROH where Generico has more support behind him in every match they had. A lot of it has to do with the fact that Generico goes against everything in independent wrestling. He has a goofy character that sounds like someone that we should shit all over. Yet he gets cheered like crazy.


----------



## Corey

Bubz said:


> Holy shit, those t-shirts are bad.


Fuck yes they are. Plus you can't even tell what's on them.

Btw, the ROH emails were a mistake. They sent another email saying they apologize for it. The accounts are all fine.


----------



## Obfuscation

*PWG ~ All Star Weekend V Night One*


1) Disco Machine vs Nosawa ~ **

2) Roderick Strong vs Rocky Romero ~ ****

3) Human Tornado vs Claudio Castagnoli ~ ***

4) Matt Classic vs Kikutaro ~ ** lmao this is the best)

5) Kevin Steen vs Jack Evans ~ ***

6) Joey Ryan/Chris Bosh/Scott Lost/Karl Anderson vs Frankie Kazarian/Ronin/TJ Perkins/Top Gun Talwar ~ **

7) Alex Shelley vs Kaz Hayashi ~ ****

8) Low Ki vs Davey Richards ~ ***1/4

9) *PWG World Championship* ~ El Generico(c) vs PAC ~ ****​
Haven't watched this in years. Still holds up as a heck of a show. Generico/PAC's final moments are STILL insane. Totally makes it reach 4 star level. Wow. PAC's neck was smashed after missing the 630 moonsault. Unbelievable.


----------



## EffectRaven

I personally like the Eddie Edwards shirt and will probably pick it up. Seems fitting since I am probably the only Edwards mark on these forums. Yay me


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Chikarasaurus Rex - King of Sequel - Night 2*

1. Makoto vs Tsukasa Fujimoto
**1/2

2. Archibald Peck vs Dasher Hatfield
**

3. Daizee Haze vs Mima Shimoda
*3/4

4. The Spectral Envoy vs 3.Ole!
***1/4

5. F.I.S.T. vs Atlantis & Rey Bucanero
**

*6. 12 Large Summit*
Jigsaw vs Eddie Kingston
***3/4

7. Mike Quackenbush & Johnny Saint vs Colt Cabana & Johnny Kidd
***1/4

*8. 12 Large Summit*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Sara Del Rey
***3/4​


----------



## Corey

Awesome cover:


----------



## TelkEvolon

I love that back of cover design, the split boxes with overlapping images. They should never of stopped doing it.


----------



## McQueen

Super Dragon is back?


----------



## bigbuxxx

Came back at SteenWolf after the ladder match.


----------



## McQueen

Sarcastic yay.


----------



## Legend

You can never have too many fat wrestlers.

Cool cover too.


----------



## Rah

Really good cover. I'd honestly buy it simply based on how good that cover would look in my DVD rack.

I must admit I've really loved the last few designs of PWG's covers. Well, apart from Steen Wolf looking like Kurt Angle being born from a bear's ass.


----------



## Obfuscation

Both sides of that DVD own. This should mean that the matches are able to view soon. :mark:


----------



## Cactus

What's the release date on the PWG DVD?


----------



## KingCrash

Nothing on Highspots or their forum but I'd say at the latest they'd have them out by KRR3 at the end of January.


----------



## Rah

Cactus said:


> What's the release date on the PWG DVD?


Going by the rate PWG uploads teasers/DVD links onto Youtube, on average two weeks after the event. Though that simply could be pre-release "teasers" and nothing more, as I've never actually gotten a hold of the vids on their debuts.


----------



## smitlick

Try more like 2 months. 2 Weeks is a definite no.


----------



## Obfuscation

^Don't ruin my hopes, man. 

*ROH ~ Fighting Spirit*


1) Chris Hero/Tank Toland vs Eddie Edwards/Jason Blade ~ ***

2) *Top of the Class Trophy* ~ Shane Hagadorn(c) vs Pelle Primeau ~ **

3) Claudio Castagnoli vs Rocky Romero ~ ***3/4

4) El Generico/Kevin Steen vs Jay Briscoe/Erick Stevens (& Mark Briscoe) ~ ****

5) Colt Cabana vs Doug Williams ~ **3/4

6) Sara Del Rey vs Ernie Osiris ~ 1/2*

7) Shingo Takagi vs Matt Cross ~ ***

8) Roderick Strong/Davey Richards vs Jack Evans/Delirious ~ ***1/2

9) *ROH World Championship* ~ Takeshi Morishima(c) vs Nigel McGuinness ~ ****​
Awesome show. It only left me with one gripe. That was Cabana/Williams being a full on comedy match instead of it being a technical British World of Sport-esque type match that I was hoping for. 

This show has one of the biggest sleepers of 2007 on here too. Claudio vs Rocky. I went into it expecting a great match and that's what I got. More people need to praise Rocky Romero. He's fantastic.


----------



## William Murderface

Makes me happy i got that show on the way.

I support Rocky, he showers in high class showers when he works PWG shows.

Hey McQueen i got Battle Of St. Paul on the way, if your face gonna ruin the show for me?


----------



## Obfuscation

It's a quality show. You'll be a fan. I might finish Throwdown right now or go for Domination.


----------



## Rah

smitlick said:


> Try more like 2 months. 2 Weeks is a definite no.


Serious? Well, fuck. Apology for the wrong info there, then.

I suppose that's why Meltzer has his match of the year list opening in December. Oh, well, back to crying in a corner until it releases.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Young Lions Cup IX*

1. Kobald vs Will o' the Wisp II vs Robbie Eagles vs Green Ant
**3/4

2. Jakob Hammermeier vs Obariyon vs Chase Owens vs Gregory Iron
**1/4

3. Johnny Gargano vs Matt Jackson
***

4. Archibald Peck vs Mat Fitchett vs MK McKinnan vs Milo Shizo
***1/4

5. Nick Jackson vs Tadasuke vs Sean South vs Mark Andrews
**1/4

*6. 12 Large Summit*
Sara Del Rey vs Hallowicked
***

*7. 12 Large Summit*
Vin Gerard vs Fire Ant
**1/2

8. Jakob Hammermeier vs Green Ant
*1/4

9. Tadasuke vs Archibald Peck
**1/4

10. Pinkie Sanchez vs UltraMantis Black
**1/4

*11. 12 Large Summit*
Icarus vs Claudio Castagnoli
**3/4

12. The Batiri vs The Young Bucks
***1/4

*13. Young Lions Cup*
Tadasuke vs Green Ant
**3/4

And the Main Event is why nobody should vote for Quack as being Booker of the year​


----------



## geraldinhio

_I don't follow TNA anymore , is Chris Sabin still injured? If so , any idea when he'll be back . What's Shelly up to these days?

I'd kill for the Guns to come back to PWG , I've never had as many dream matches. MCMG vs Steen/Tozawa or Superdragon, MCMG vs The Wolves , MCMG vs Future Shock , MCMG vs RockNes monsters , MCMG vs Generico/Ricochet etc 

Holy fuck there's so many I badly wanna see._


----------



## Chismo

Few updates from dgusa.tv:



> *CIMA & Ricochet* will defend the DGUSA Tag Team Titles against *Masaaki Mochizuki & Jimmy Susumu (Yokosuka)* on the January 27th event in Los Angeles. CIMA & Ricochet were very difficult in the negotiation for this match. At first, they refused to defend the titles against Ronin. Then they agreed to grant Junction Three a rematch since they won the belts from PAC & Masato Yoshino. However, Junction Three threw a curveball and selected Mochizuki & Susumu as the challengers. The rivalry between Mochizuki and CIMA has heated up recently since they will have a match for the Open The Dream Gate Title on Christmas night. Susumu pinned Ricochet in DGUSA earlier this year. Junction Three believes that the powerful, hard-hitting duo of Mochizuki & Susumu will win the Open The United Gate Titles in LA. Tickets are now on sale at WrestleReunion.com.
> 
> *PAC vs. Akira Tozawa* has also been signed for 1/27 in LA. This is a rematch of "Mercury Rising 2011" in Atlanta, which was one of the best matches of the year.
> 
> It was confirmed this week that the January 14th EVOLVE card will definitely be the final wrestling event in the building as we know it. February will see all the walls knocked down including the bathroom area, "eagle's nest" and all interior walls demolished. The era of the former ECW Arena ends on January 14th. As a result, EVOLVE will now title the show *"EVOLVE 10: A Tribute To The Arena"* for this special night. The last official match in the building will be Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet for the Open The Freedom Gate Title. The event will then close with a special ceremony with several legendary guests who have made history in that building. This will include those who paved an extreme legacy. We'll have much more after Christmas. Tickets are now on sale in the DGUSA.tv Store or by calling 267-519-9744.
> 
> *The Scene of Scott Reed & Caleb Konley (1-0) vs. John Silver & Alex Reynolds (0-0)* has been signed for EVOLVE 10. Ahtu, fresh off his appearance on VH1's Why Am I Still Single?, will be in the corner of Reed & Konley. Larry Dallas has stated he will be there too and "won't be denied."


----------



## geraldinhio

Just read that there on the PWG forums. Pac/Tozawa will be insane to say the least. 

PWG's first show looks like it will be 2012's best show allready. Can't wait to see what PWG has in store in 2012.


----------



## Rah

geraldinhio said:


> _I've never had as many dream matches. MCMG vs Steen/Tozawa or Superdragon, *MCMG vs The Wolves*_


While not a PWG match, they did face off, exclusively, at 2CW's Nightmare Before Christmas (2010) and it was indeed good. They had monumental hype to cover, though, and going into it I was not sure if they could cover it. I mean, the crowd started chanting "This is awesome" while the wrestlers were just shaking hands... Sabin's shrug and mild amusement was priceless, though.

Great match, but definitely not as amazing as I had hoped from these two teams (it was my dream match of this decade, damnit!). Crowd was burn out at the end, though, and were flat at the pin. Perhaps they wanted the Wolves to go over? Either way, this was a great match with a great story. Individually, each man drew equal when facing each other, with some impressive technical chain wrestling, but when the fight turned into a tag team brawl, the MCMG slowly pulled out in front, which made sense considering they've been together longer than the Wolves. Watch this match. It's damn good. 

**** 1/4


----------



## seabs

*Those 2 matches announced for the 1/27 DGUSA show have my interest. At this point I'd rather them just do more frequent Japan exclusive matches like them two. You don't get singles matches much in Japan anyway so something like PAC vs Tozawa is still a big original treat. Really don't care about any of the Indy guys they use like Taylor, Swann, Callihan, Lee, etc. I don't mind Gargano but he doesn't get me excited to see a match of his even if he's facing someone like PAC or Tozawa.*


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG BOLA 2011*

Willie Mack vs Chris Hero - ****
~ I'm jumping on the Mack bandwagon, I've really been enjoying his PWG outings as of late. 

Fit Finlay vs Kevin Steen - ****1/4
~ Fantastically well thought-out match. It was technical, it was brutal, there was selling, there was athleticism...this was great!

Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico - ****1/4
~ This literally had me jumping up and shouting at the screen, these guys gel SO well together. I think I preferred their Kurt Russellreunion 2 match (which I had at ****1/2), but whatever, put Generico and Claudio in a ring together and you have gold.

Roderick Strong vs Eddie Edwards - ***1/4

RockNES Monsters vs The Dynasty - ***
~ LOL at the 'Who Is Legal' chant.

CASTAGNOLIROONIE!! /MARKING OUT

El Generico vs Willie Mack - ***

Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards - ***1/4

Kings of Wrestling vs Young Bucks - ***3/4

El Generico vs Kevin Steen - ****1/2
~ The stuff with the kid was GLORIOUS. And Steen's face after those Ole Kicks was so great; as others have said, THIS was the match they should have had in ROH last year. Fantastic.
​


----------



## McQueen

InYourFace said:


> Hey McQueen i got Battle Of St. Paul on the way, if your face gonna ruin the show for me?


No i'm beautiful. And I only recall seeing myself 2 or 3 times on the DVD and never more than a second or two.


----------



## Corey

Heads up if you're a ringside member on the ROH site, with three total combined discounts you can get both Davey Richards: American Wolf and Eddie Edwards: Road To The Triple Crown for $5 each today only. Even if you aren't that big a fan of either guy, can't argue that's a hell of a deal. Just picked up Steen Wolf & Davey's set.


----------



## Obfuscation

smitlick said:


> And the Main Event is why nobody should vote for Quack as being Booker of the year[/CENTER]


Amen. (although everything else has been AWESOME)



geraldinhio said:


> _I don't follow TNA anymore , is Chris Sabin still injured? If so , any idea when he'll be back . What's Shelly up to these days?
> 
> I'd kill for the Guns to come back to PWG , I've never had as many dream matches. MCMG vs Steen/Tozawa or Superdragon, MCMG vs The Wolves , MCMG vs Future Shock , MCMG vs RockNes monsters , MCMG vs Generico/Ricochet etc
> 
> Holy fuck there's so many I badly wanna see._


MCMG vs RockNES Monsters? Ok. Sabin needs to return, tell TNA to go fuck themselves, go to California and MAKE THAT HAPPEN.


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - Uprising 2011*


*Eight Way Freestyle*
Rich Swann vs. Sami Callihan vs. Jon Davis vs. Scott Reed vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Caleb Konley - **3/4

Brodie Lee vs. Tony Nese - **3/4

Austin Aries vs. Susumu Yokosuka - ***

*Four Way Freestyle*
YAMATO vs. CIMA vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Masato Yoshino - ***1/2

Papadon vs. Alex Reynolds - *1/2

Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Arik Cannon - **1/2

Akira Tozawa vs. AR Fox - ***1/2

*Three Way Freestyle*
PAC vs. Ricochet vs. Rich Swann - ***3/4

Probably the weakest of the June tripleshot shows, nothing outstanding besides the main and it felt like people were holding back except for the last two matches.
​


----------



## Corey

ATTENTION: SPOILERS FOLLOW​
*Final Battle 2011*

TJ Perkins vs. Michael Elgin - **1/2

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Jimmy Rave - **

*ROH Television Title - Elimination Match*
Jay Lethal(c) vs. Mike Bennett vs. El Generico - **3/4

*No Disqualification*
Kevin Steen vs. Steve Corino - ***1/2

*Contender's Cup Tag Team Gauntlet*
The Bravados vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander - **
Coleman & Alexander vs. Future Shock - **1/4
Future Shock vs. The Young Bucks - **3/4
The Young Bucks vs. The All Night Express - **1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero - ***

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team(c) vs. The Briscoes - MINUS. FIVE. STARS!

*ROH World Title*
Davey Richards(c) vs. Eddie Edwards - ** (for effort I guess)

*Overall: 5/10*​
- Solid opener in Perkins/Elgin. Some really sicks spots. Ciampa/Rave was forgettable. Decent match but another pointless bring in involving the Embassy this year.

- The TV Title was pretty average until the last few minutes when Generico TORE IT UP. I loved the heat Bennett got with Maria and the finish was exciting too.

- Steen/Corino was good old school ECW style fun. A lot of basic hardcore stuff but also a few really really brutal spots thrown in. A lot of nice callbacks with Corino's busted ear and the infamous Steen chair shot. Show definitely peaked here with the aftermath, and then...

- Crowd was completely dead for the Tag Gauntlet. No real mystery in who was winning and Titus sold the leg very well in their match but the finish was just flat. 

- Roddy/Hero was a big disappointment. Pretty basic match from the two. Hero looked a little flabby and they didn't seem to have much chemistry. It had its bright spots but nothing memorable and a weak finish. Plus we got no news on Hero at all. One time thing? Is he back? No clue...

- Holy fucking shit at WGTT/Briscoes. (Be prepared, I'm about to get all Meltzer on TNA). Briscoes come out to cheers, WGTT come out to mixed reactions, mostly boos. So it's a double turn!~ WGTT beat the shit out of Dem Boyz for a legit 10 minutes with nothing but chairs and tag belts. Jay's a bloody mess. No bell ever rang, so when the Briscoes are at their lowest point, oh hey, let's ring the bell! Ridiculous. So you get a bit of a comeback, then Shelton "hurts" his ribs randomly and he's actually taken to the back with help from the trainers. Maybe 2 minutes later, EPIC RE-ENTRANCE OF INJURED TEAMMATE! But no one gives a fuck because they're being booed and Charlie has said fuck you to the crowd a few times. Random ref bump, so Shelton grabs a piece of wood under the ring and puts it to use. WHAT THE FUCK? Crowd chants HOOOOO and USA! So yeah, couple minutes later, Briscoes win with a doomsday. Quite honestly the worst booked matched I've ever seen in my life. Jesus christ.

- Oh wait, there's a main event too? Oh good god. Nothing but no selling. Tombstones, superplexes, top rope hurracanranas, kicks to the face, etc. Countless standoffs in the middle of the ring which lead to stupid ass strikefests. I don't even wanna go on. Plus we got pretty much the same finish. Bad. Worst Final Battle I've ever seen.​


----------



## Obfuscation

Jesus fuck. I didn't even expect that piss poor of a show.

I'll totally watch Steen vs Corino. Should be a lot of fun.

btw, can anyone hook me up with a link to Finlay vs Sami Callihan? I had it download but apparently it got corrupted or something and it cut off towards the final part of the match. I'm furious. Really want to see how it ends because I was in heaven with that match.


----------



## KingCrash

Was it Seabs' copy you downloaded, if not here's a link - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-media/572450-finlay-vs-sami-callihan-evolve-9-a.html

And as a lover of horrible matches now I apparently have to check out WGTT/Briscoes.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah it was his. Apparently the link had to be "fixed" or something. I did it, it worked, but apparently it cut off part of the match. I'll try it again and see what happens.


----------



## Rah

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> Yeah it was his. Apparently the link had to be "fixed" or something. I did it, it worked, but apparently it cut off part of the match. I'll try it again and see what happens.


VLC should fix that problem?

I'm not too clued up in the rules in posting media, but I've found the match on Megavideo. If I cannot post it, can a mod please remove it.
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=6J6ZMI7U

Anyway, I'm totally bored by Evolve (not sure why, I'm guessing I'm just not entertained by it's concept) but I may give it a watch, myself. I fucking hate Sami, though, and not the greatest fan of Finlay. Inb4 I rage my face off later in a post (I apologise in advance).



Jack Evans 187 said:


> *Overall: 5/10*


Ouch, that bad? I guess I'll only be going out of my way just to see how bad the WGTT match was, then.


----------



## Obfuscation

Thanks, but I re-downloaded the Seabs link and it worked out fine. 

The match ended up being one of my personal favorites of the year. I talked about it in the MOTYC thread.


----------



## Rah

Reading it now. 

I'm actually wondering with all this hype if I'll actually like Sami, in the end. Both Sami and Moxley were like the lowest forms of shit in the industry for me this year. I couldn't buy any of their hype. But, somehow, when Moxley became Ambrose my hate changed to absolute sheer marking out. Don't ask why I hated him as I don't know, but the Jacobs/Moxley feud and Moxley's promos throughout the scene were one big meh-ball for me. I'm the only one who wasn't sold by him, I guess. I'm weird like that, lol.


----------



## Thomazbr

Rah said:


> Reading it now.
> 
> I'm actually wondering with all this hype if I'll actually like Sami, in the end. Both Sami and Moxley were like the lowest forms of shit in the industry for me this year. I couldn't buy any of their hype. But, somehow, when Moxley became Ambrose my hate changed to absolute sheer marking out. Don't ask why I hated him as I don't know, but the Jacobs/Moxley feud and Moxley's promos throughout the scene were one big meh-ball for me. I'm the only one who wasn't sold by him, I guess. I'm weird like that, lol.


I'm still not sold on Moxley. Sure he can cut a good promo, but his work on the ring, in my opinion at least, is really underwhelming. Even some of the work where everyone seems to love, like Regal/Him, were underwhelming once they enter in the ring


----------



## Rah

Yeah, I agree with you in terms of his in-ring work but the Rollins/Ambrose match had me sold completely. 

But, like I said, even his promos never got me into him. Thankfully, though, he's exactly what WWE need, considering they're not too phased on continually having MotY contenders. I'm not sure how much they will let slip through (noting his gimmick sometimes seems a bit too risque), but he is destined for stardom, imo.


----------



## Caponex75

Wow there is no love for this show. I haven't watched it yet but not even a bit except Buxx giving the Main 5 stars.


----------



## KingKicks

Jack Evans 187 said:


> - Holy fucking shit at WGTT/Briscoes. (Be prepared, I'm about to get all Meltzer on TNA). Briscoes come out to cheers, WGTT come out to mixed reactions, mostly boos. So it's a double turn!~ WGTT beat the shit out of Dem Boyz for a legit 10 minutes with nothing but chairs and tag belts. Jay's a bloody mess. No bell ever rang, so when the Briscoes are at their lowest point, oh hey, let's ring the bell! Ridiculous. So you get a bit of a comeback, then Shelton "hurts" his ribs randomly and he's actually taken to the back with help from the trainers. Maybe 2 minutes later, EPIC RE-ENTRANCE OF INJURED TEAMMATE! But no one gives a fuck because they're being booed and Charlie has said fuck you to the crowd a few times. Random ref bump, so Shelton grabs a piece of wood under the ring and puts it to use. WHAT THE FUCK? Crowd chants HOOOOO and USA! So yeah, couple minutes later, Briscoes win with a doomsday. Quite honestly the worst booked matched I've ever seen in my life. Jesus christ.​


This, this, this.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> Reading it now.
> 
> I'm actually wondering with all this hype if I'll actually like Sami, in the end. Both Sami and Moxley were like the lowest forms of shit in the industry for me this year. I couldn't buy any of their hype. But, somehow, when Moxley became Ambrose my hate changed to absolute sheer marking out. Don't ask why I hated him as I don't know, but the Jacobs/Moxley feud and Moxley's promos throughout the scene were one big meh-ball for me. I'm the only one who wasn't sold by him, I guess. I'm weird like that, lol.


I don't mean to overhype anyone, but I dig him so much. All of his work. From the in ring stuff to the stuff on the mic. Same with Moxley since you brought him up. He's so unusual in his approach that I latched onto him when I first saw the gimmick change. Normal Jon Moxley in 2006 is NOTHING compared to when he changed. The change showed his true talent.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Final Battle 2011*

1. Michael Elgin vs TJ Perkins
***

2. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jimmy Rave
**3/4
NYCs hate for Todd Sinclair is fucking stupid and the people that continue the bullshit should just fuck off. They should never wonder why nobody gives a fuck for there stupid fuckwit chants.

*3. ROH TV Title - Elimination Match*
Jay Lethal vs Mike Bennett vs El Generico
***
Maria looks great.. Uhh ok.. Odd booking having Lethal retain. It seemed Bennett was a certainty here.

*4. Bunch of Stips*
Steve Corino vs Kevin Steen
***3/4
Jimmys ref attire is amazing. Was really hoping Generico and Steen would reunite.

*5. Tag Gauntlet*
The Bravado Brothers vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs FutureShock vs The Young Bucks vs The All Night Express
**3/4
Disappointed FutureShock lost but happy to see a hopeful Bucks vs Briscoes feud assuming the Briscoes win which they better.

6. Roderick Strong vs CHRIS FUCKING HERO
***-***1/4
I hope to god Hero stays.

*7. ROH Tag Titles*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs The Briscoe Brothers
**
Silly booking and way to fucking long. The first 10 or so should have been on TV and had nothing to do with this match... 

*8. ROH Title*
Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards
***1/4
Don't hate it as much as everyone else but fuck... None of there moves mean anything if you keep doing this stupid shit. Its the same reason i don't care much for the Dragon/Steen Guerrilla Warfare Match. This and Steen needs to be the Champ in 2012. 

I really don't feel that watching this all in one sitting is much of a help with my thoughts on the last two matches and will probably give them a rewatch at some point in the future.​


----------



## Obfuscation

I actually thought the Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen Guerrilla Warfare had spots that went along with the feud nicely and the sheer torment that Dragon wanted to put Steen through.


----------



## smitlick

SMV are releasing a Best on the Indies of UltraMantis Black sometime in January. They've also confirmed that Heros will be out eventually there just waiting on something heres the quote from there FB

Hero set we're working on.......the snag is the set will be really epic....like Lord of the Rings epic. Trust us..we're not sleeping on the set.

That and i saw mentioned on Meltzers site that Hero might be back for a couple of ROH shows before he joins the WWE.


----------



## Obfuscation

Best of Ultramantis Black :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey

Rah said:


> Ouch, that bad? I guess I'll only be going out of my way just to see how bad the WGTT match was, then.


Just watch that and the Steen/Corino match and aftermath. The show should've just ended after that.



Caponex75 said:


> Wow there is no love for this show. I haven't watched it yet but not even a bit except Buxx giving the Main 5 stars.


He was being sarcastic, btw. Just fuckin around with people.


----------



## Thomazbr

But...UMB doesn't really have "Awesome" Matches that deserve a set.
Sure, he is a cool character, and the interview will be amusing.
But i can't think on my head on one breakthrough match that he had


----------



## smitlick

Thomazbr said:


> But...UMB doesn't really have "Awesome" Matches that deserve a set.
> Sure, he is a cool character, and the interview will be amusing.
> But i can't think on my head on one breakthrough match that he had


Yep I'll only be buying it for the Interview

Also ROH's Ringside Member 50% off sale looks great. Will be definitely going through there clearance DVDs to pick out ones i don't have.


----------



## Obfuscation

Thomazbr said:


> But...UMB doesn't really have "Awesome" Matches that deserve a set.
> Sure, he is a cool character, and the interview will be amusing.
> But i can't think on my head on one breakthrough match that he had


Like Nick Gage had any matches that are worth seeing? He got a set. Mantis is a great character. That alone has been his driving force. Even during his matches. Which there have been plenty that have been good.


----------



## kwjr86

*ROH Final Battle 2011*

Michael Elgin vs. TJ Perkins: ****¼ *

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Jimmy Rave: ***¼*

Jay Lethal vs. El Generico vs. Mike Bennett: ****½*

Steve Corino vs. Kevin Steen: ******

The All Night Express vs. Future Shock vs. The Bravados vs. The Young Bucks vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander: ****½*

Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero: ****½*

Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe: ****½ *

Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards: *****½ *

*
PWG Steen Wolf*

Peter Avalon, Freddy Bravo, & Ray Rosas vs. Famous B, Chris Kadillak, & Candice LeRae: *****

TJ Perkins vs. Rocky Romero: *****

Fightin' Taylor Boys vs. RockNES Monsters: ******

Willie Mack vs. Davey Richards: ******

The Dynasty vs. Los Luchas: *****

Ricochet vs. Chuck Taylor: ****¾ *

The Young Bucks vs. Future Shock: *****¼ *

Kevin Steen vs. El Generico: *****½ *​


----------



## Legend

Do people still buy ROH, PWG and other Indy DVDs? I want to sell all mine,


----------



## bigbuxxx

Jack Evans 187 said:


> He was being sarcastic, btw. Just fuckin around with people.


this is true. it wasn't good at all.


----------



## McQueen

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> I actually thought the Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen Guerrilla Warfare had spots that went along with the feud nicely and the sheer torment that Dragon wanted to put Steen through.


Its a silly match but its one of the few Super Dragon matches i'll sit through.


----------



## Obfuscation

I love it. That whole show owns, tbf.


----------



## ExMachina

*ROH Final Battle 2011*

MATCH 01: Michael Elgin vs. TJ Perkins
_
Fun little match, good way to start the show. It was too short though._

*RATING:* **¾


MATCH 02: Jimmy Rave vs. Tommaso Ciampa
_
Good showing from both, nothing spectacular._
*
RATING:* **¾


MATCH 03: Jay Lethal (c) vs. El Generico vs. Mike Bennett

_Pretty funny crowd reactions towards Bennett and Maria. As far as the match is concerned, I thought it was pretty good. Unfortunately it was another triple threat where one guy is outside and two wrestle at a time. It didn't feel like it was using strategy, but rather for Bennett not to look to weak/exposed next to Lethal & Generico. Great finish though._

*RATING:* ***½


MATCH 04: Kevin Steen vs. Steve Corino

_Eh, whatever. Very underwhelming, but the crowd was hot for it. It accomplished what it needed to do, but really with little effort as possible. After match stuff was great though.
_
*RATING:* **½



MATCH 05: Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs. Future Shock vs. The All-Night Express vs. The Bravado Brothers vs. The Young Bucks

_Entertaining, fun etc... It served it's purpose well. Things got increasingly better when the Bucks got in the match._

*RATING:* ***¼


MATCH 06: Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong

_So I was hoping it was either Super Dragon or Chris Hero. So I was extremely happy with Hero... and this is the match of the night, easily. The only thing that hurts this really good, solid match is the damn ending and the book spot a bit after the match starts. Right guy goes over. Really happy with this match._
*
RATING:* ***¾


MATCH 07: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (c) vs. The Briscoes

_Fucking mess, that's really all that needs to be said. Pre match stuff was tiresome at best and when the match got started they were just going through the motions. Best part of the match was WGTT fucking up their finisher and the crowd giving them heat for it. Hot fucking mess. Oh so close to being a DUD._
*
RATING:* *


MATCH 08: Davey Richards (c) vs. Eddie Edwards
_
Disappointment... Problem number one, I didn't see the "training" from Dan Severn transfer to the match, I think he went for the dragon sleeper once and never went back to it again, even though Davey tapped out to it on TV after a squabble. Other then that, it was the typical routine. Nigel indirectly summed it up best. At some point in the match Eddie Edwards hits a high risk move on Davey from the ring to the outside. Prior to this move, Nigel was saying the old Edwards would dive to the outside, lets see what the new one does. After he performs the move, this prompts Nigel to say...

" the new one did to "

That's because a new Edwards doesn't exist. It would have been so much better if he had been more efficient, gone outside and dragged him back into the ring, since you know, he was trained by an actual MMA fighter. Alas, he went for the dive spot anyway. Which goes into my second problem, the selling in this match was terrible. Just terrible. Eddie knocks his knee on the railing, grabs onto it to signal he's hurt but completely forgets about it for a very large portion of the match, the only time you're reminded again is when Davey punches it (probably by accident) and Nigel reminds us of what happened earlier in the match.

Damn man, if it wasn't going to be a factor in the match, why even grab it in the first place?

The overall consensus is that the match is patchy as fuck. There was a little bit of MMA, wrestling and some puro action, but it was all disjointed not smooth. Also the damn stalls in the match to show the emotional investment was not good. Just not a good idea, save that for after the match. You're in the middle of a fucking title bout.

The good points are that everything they do, are executed great and the match was really professional, no stupid shit like Davey having him in submission pointing one finger up. Some nice reversals/counters as well. I thought Davey did Davey above average and consistently but Eddie was inconsistent.

So in combination with the pointless MMA training, bad selling, patchy style meshing, pointless run in by the House of Truth during the match, we get a directionless, refurbished rematch. Every move was executed expertly, but because they were just kind of trading move for move but with no reason, it ended up just being an exhibition. Like going into training mode in a fighting game and practicing on each other.

This slightly edges the opener because the wrestling itself was better and the athletic effort involved for going over 40 minutes. I also would like to note, that I'm not happy with Daveys run right now and with Steen putting his two cents in after the match, just makes me want to see the belt on him more.

EDIT: Forgot to bring up the part where Davey goes for the running kick, but I guess they were out of sync coupled with the ref getting in way, which leads Edwards to have turn himself around to receive the kick. Confusing and terrible. Also Eddie hits a tiger suplex I think into the turnbuckles but Daveys head misses it barely. That's not the problem, the problem is that he SELLS IT!!! And I mean he sells it like he got KO'd...arrgggh, the one time he chooses to sell something, but his head only hit canvas. Even funnier Nigel goes on to say he missed the buckle, but I think he gets cutoff and then puts over the move like he actually hit his head... >_>_

*RATING:* ***
​


----------



## TheCobra333

I honestly thought Final Battle was a complete disappointment. I have Steen/Corino at ***1/2 and Elgin/Perkins at *** but that's it. The main event was just forty-one minutes of moves for the sake of moves.


----------



## KaijuFan

I just wanted to say Merry Christmas everyone, you guys are amazing and help keep this little hobby of mine relevant and interesting. Thanks for all the laughs and great discussion.


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Final Battle 2011

Elgin vs TJP*
This was a pretty fun opener with some cool as hell spots. Elgin was really impressive again, especially when he caught TJP from the senton on the outside and the dive off the top rope into a suplex. There was a brief awkward part in the middle and some moves didn't look very impactful but it was still fun.
***1/2*

*Ciampa vs Rave*
Decent pop for Rave but the crowd didn't give two shits about this and neither did I despite being a bit of a Rave fan. Pretty by the numbers , nothing awful but nothing good. The crowd was chanting Twinkies and AJ Styles so that shows you how little they cared. **1/2*

*Bennett vs Generico vs Lethal*
Wow, no reaction for Bennett at all, but a massive pop for Maria when she came out lol. Shit she's hot! Really loud CM PUNK CHANTS . This started out really fucking slow and dull, but picked up towards the end with two awesome spots from Generico on the outside. Decent action but a bit dull and nothing to write home about. Oh and the crowd was fucking awful untill Generico woke them up late in the match. *****

*Steen vs Corino*
KEVIN FUCKING STEEN! Awesome entrance and pop for Steen, this guy is over as shit right now. Jacobs looks so gay :lmao. Wow! I was not expecting this! An absolute war right here, I expected a hardcore match but not to this level. Some of the spots were fucking ridiculous including the powerbomb on the chair in the corner of the barricades, the suplex on to the guardrail and Steen falling through two chars and a table! An awesome hardcore match and both men looked great in it. I was scared for these guys on occasion, especially with that barricade spot, that was crazy. The after match stuff was so great, they are really making Steen out to be an unstoppable beast of a monster and it's amazing. MOTYC easily, infact I almost liked this as much as Steen/Generico from last years Final battle. *****1/2* I can't be the only one to love this?
*
Tag Team Gauntlet*
I really don't want to watch this but I suppose I will. Nothing to talk about really until Future Shock come out and them and CC have some good exchanges. Bucks come out next and them and FS have a good little match, very similar to the one they had ad Steen Wolf. ANX are out last and King botches a move on the outside but recovers, and some of these fans start chanting 'Fuck Kenny King', fuck off with that shit. There was also some fucknut screaming throughout this match. ANX/Bucks was really sloppy and fucking boring though. The only decent part was Bucks/FS but even that wasn't anything too great. This makes me dread any future matches between these two wich I'm sure is what they are going with with the Bucks taking out Titus' knee. ****

*Strong's open challenge*
Oh god, Strong is on the mic. YES!!!! Who's your hero?! And he gets the pop of the night. My favorite guy on the indies by far and I marked the fuck out when KOW's music hit. It's weird seeing Hero come out in ROH without Claudio or Sarah . Good match here, nothing overly special but it's good to see Roddy finally get a fucking win since he is the former champ and all, and good to see Hero back in an ROH ring after a while. Decent structure with Roddy working over Hero and a good finishing stretch. Roddy does nothing for me these days though and I can never get into his matches apart from a few exceptions. ****1/4*

*Briscoes vs WGTT*
What a fucking shitstorm. Seriously awful shit. WGTT are useless fucking tools. This was just a mess and I can't even be arsed to write about what I just saw. Everything was just shit, felt like I was watching TNA at various points during this. *DUD!*

*Davey vs Eddie III*
What a load of absolute fucking shite. The worst Davey Richards match I've ever seen. Nothing made sense, everything was completely illogical, nothing was sold, crowd was dead, crowd chanted 'this is wrestling', fuck off. This is shit. Fuck this match and everything it stands for. I don't think I've disliked a match this much in a long fucking time. just skip to the end to see Steen own Davey. I can't even rate that match.

Sorry but I'm a bit angry right now after sitting through this, and I didn't even pay for it. The last two matches may be the worst double main event Ican remember seeing for a long time. Kevin Steen is ROH's saving grace, without him, this may be one of the worst shows of the year. I watched this unspoiled so I don't know what anyone else thought of it since I haven't been on here in order to keep it exciting, but if anyone liked the main event, or if you were there and chanted 'this is wrestling', seriously, what the fuck? That shit was awful.


----------



## smitlick

Legend said:


> Do people still buy ROH, PWG and other Indy DVDs? I want to sell all mine,


I do regularly.. Anything interesting?


----------



## Platt

Indeed tell us what you have.


----------



## Obfuscation

Davey vs Edwards went 41 minutes...:argh:

WHY?


----------



## antoniomare007

Too much intensity~! man.


----------



## Obfuscation

It sounds pretty brutal. 35 & 41 minutes for their matches. Eh...not for me.


----------



## McQueen

I've been thinking of selling off a lot of my ROH/PWG/etc collection as well. I hardly ever go back and watch them. Maybe i'll make a list in the coming weeks.


----------



## Obfuscation

^omg.

I'm gonna assume you have more rare ROH 2005 shows around. PWG's are all still online so I'm not worried about scoring those.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I have pretty much everything from 2005 & 2006. I'll probably keep some of the really good shows but I don't need such a massive collection of DVD's if I barely watch them. Plus could use some cash.


----------



## Obfuscation

Awesome. Christmas money comes my way too. Seems like perfect timing.


----------



## McQueen

It all depends on if I can not be lazy enough to make a list of what I have and want to sell.


----------



## Legend

smitlick said:


> I do regularly.. Anything interesting?





Platt said:


> Indeed tell us what you have.


McQueen and I should start a fucking car boo sale. Wait, you're all American, so none of you will know what that means, right? Oh well.

Okay, with sadly nothing pre-2005, but this is what I have anyway:

*ROH*

*2005*
Stalemate
Manhattan Mayhem
Nowhere To Run
Death Before Dishonor III (2-Disc)
Sign of Dishonor
Escape From New York
Fate of an Angel
The Homecoming
Redemption
Survival of the Fittest '05
Joe vs. Kobashi
Unforgettable
Enter The Dragon
Buffalo Stampede
This Means War
Shown in Motown
Steel Cage Warfare

*2006*
Hell Freezes Over
Tag Wars 2006
Unscripted II
Dragon Gate Challenge
Supercard of Honor (2-Disc)
Better Than Our Best
Weekend Of Champions Night Two
Destiny
Generation Now
Death Before Dishonor IV
Time To Man Up
Fight of the Century
Epic Encounter II
Unified
Gut Check
Motor City Madness 
Survival of the Fittest 2006
Suffocation
Honor Reclaims Boston
Black Friday Fallout
The Bitter End
Dethroned
The Chicago Spectacular Night One
The Chicago Spectacular Night Two

*2007*
Fifth Year Festival: NYC
Fifth Year Festival: Dayton
Fifth Year Festival: Chicago
Fifth Year Festival: Finale
Supercard of Honor II
This Means War II
Fighting Spirit
The Battle of St. Paul
Respect is Earned
Domination
Race to the Top Tournament Night Two
Death Before Dishonor V Night One
Death Before Dishonor V Night Two
Caged Rage
Manhattan Mayhem II
Motor City Madness 2007
Man Up!
Undeniable
Glory By Honor VI Night One
Reckless Abandon
Final Battle 2007

*2008*
Transform
Breakout
Take No Prisoners
Supercard of Honor III
A New Level
Respect Is Earned II
Northern Navigation
Glory By Honor VII

*2009*
Survival of the Fittest 2009
Reverse The Curse

*2010*
SoCal Showdown
8th Anniversary Show
Gold Rush
Epic Encounter III
From The Ashes
Phoenix Rising
Pick Your Poison
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2
Civil Warfare
Supercard of Honor V 
Death Before Dishonor VIII
Glory By Honor IX
Final Battle 2010

*2011*
Manhattan Mayhem IV
Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter One
Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter Two

That's it for ROH. I also have a shitload of their other shows using their VOD (is that what it was it was called?) service that they don't do anymore, but obviously these don't come with cases, so I doubt if anyone will be interested in those. 

*PWG

2005*
All Star Weekend Night One
All Star Weekend Night Two
Battle of Los Angeles 2005
All Star Weekend 2 Night One
All Star Weekend 2 Night Two

*2006*
Crazymania: All Star Weekend 3 Night One
Crazymania: All Star Weekend Night Two
Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night One
Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night Two
Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night 3
Self-Titled
Horror Business
All Star Weekend IV Night One
All Star Weekend IV Night Two

*2007*
Album of the Year
70/30
All Star Weekend V Night One
All Star Weekend V Night Two
DDT4 2007 Night One
DDT4 2007 Night Two
Roger Dorn Night
Battle of Los Angeles 2007 Night One
Battle of Los Angeles 2007 Night Two
Battle of Los Angeles 2007 Night Three
The High Cost of Doing Business

*2008*
All Star Weekend 6 Night One
All Star Weekend 6 Night Two
Pearl Habra
DDT4 2008 Night One
DD4 2008 Night Two
Life During Wartime
All Star Weekend 7 Night One
All Star Weekend 7 Night Two
Battle of Los Angeles 2008 Night One
Battle of Los Angeles 2008 Night Two

*2009*
DDT4 2009
Battle of Los Angeles 2009 Night One
Battle of Los Angeles 2009 Night Two

*2010*
DDT4 2010
Battle of Los Angeles 2010 Night One
Battle of Los Angeles 2010 Night Two

*2011*
DDT42011

Sorry for the long list. I'll be trying to put some of these up on ebay too once I've worked out how to do that.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll pester you till you do. I already know what shows _not_ to ask for. (aka 2006 original WM weekend triple shot)


----------



## McQueen

See those are some of the shows i'd probably keep. BTOB at least.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's the one I own. I need Dragon Gate Challenge & the original Supercard of Honor still. Times like this I wished I wasn't such a greedy punk and mostly bought shows during the $10 sale instead of all the special shows that were more money.


----------



## McQueen

I might be willing to part with them, but not BTOB. Like I said I need to make a list and decide what to get rid of.


----------



## Obfuscation

I mostly just want SCOH just for the two memorable matches. Danielson/Strong & Dragon Gate 6 Man. I can't say I recall anything else from the card. Oh wait, Joe vs Daniels vs Jacobs and another Homicide/Colt match.


----------



## McQueen

The was a good Styles/Sydal vs some DG guys match if I remember correctly.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi. Always wanted to see that one too. From Dragon Gate Challenge.


----------



## Scavo

*Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino - Dragon Gate UK Invasion 2009*

Solid stuff, nothing special. Both guys had problems with timing, the only real complaint.

****1/4*


----------



## Chismo

Scavo said:


> *Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino - Dragon Gate UK Invasion 2009*
> 
> Solid stuff, nothing special. Both guys had problems with timing, the only real complaint.
> 
> ****1/4*


This match was pretty meh, they had much better matches in Dragon Gate USA.


----------



## Mark.

Non-Campbell's Chunky edition.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara ~ Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel Night One*


1) *12 Large Summit* ~ Jigsaw vs Fire Ant ~ ***1/4

2) Jakob Hammermeier vs Gregory Iron ~ N/R

3) Eddie Kingston vs Adam Cole ~ ***

4) El Generico/Shane Matthews/Scott Parker vs Icarus/Chuck Taylor/Johnny Gargano ~ ***1/2

5) *World of Sport Rules* ~ Johnny Saint vs Johnny Kidd ~ ***1/2

6) Sara Del Rey/Daizee Haze/Makoto vs Portia Perez/Mima Shimoda/Tsukasa Fujimoto ~ ***

7) Green Ant vs Tursas ~ ***1/2

8) *12 Large Summit* ~ Mike Quackenbush vs Claudio Castagnoli ~ ***1/4​
~ Good show. Joshi tag should have been A LOT better though. Ice Ribbon ladies were good, it lacked Del Rey/Perez and Haze/Shimoda were off . Shimoda looked so awkward and out of place the entire match that idk what the hell was going on. You can imagine how well Haze vs Shimoda worked out the next night...

~ World of Sport OWNED. Rating might not be stellar, but man, it is easily worth a watch. Love that style. I can watch it for days. 

~ It's funny, nothing on here that got sustained time went below ***. Yet, I'd say a show like Aniversario & His Amazing Friends was an overall better show. I mention that one because it had a couple of matches that were below ***, yet contained mass appeal for what they were. A bit of irony for those who cared to know. Chikara's strong year only continues to counteract this point considering which show someone enjoyed more. It's all good in the end.


----------



## smitlick

Just made a rather big order at ROH

- Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
- Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
- Wrestling at the Gateway
- Southern Hostility
- Night of the Butcher II
- Escalation
- Battle For Supremacy
- Age of Insanity
- Dethroned
- Unscripted II
- Back To Basics
- Trios Tournament 2005
- Buffalo Stampede
- Stalemate


----------



## English Breakfast

Guys I'm looking to get back into ROH/Dragom Gate/whatever else is around....can you gimme DVDs within the last year or so that are massive stand outs?


----------



## Corey

English Breakfast said:


> Guys I'm looking to get back into ROH/Dragom Gate/whatever else is around....can you gimme DVDs within the last year or so that are massive stand outs?


Final Battle 2010
Manhattan Mayhem IV
Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1
Best in the World 2011

DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2011: 2nd Anniversary Celebration
DGUSA Freedom Fight 2011 (Not out yet but a must have when it is)


----------



## Scavo

*Dragon Kid & Shingo vs. Speed Muscle - DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate 2009*

Awesome match, absolutely loved it. Shingo is the fucking man in the ring and has a lot of potential. Doi was bumping and selling like crazy, and Yoshino and Kid had nice little reversals.
*
****1/4*


----------



## Chismo

Scavo said:


> *Dragon Kid & Shingo vs. Speed Muscle - DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate 2009*
> 
> Awesome match, absolutely loved it. Shingo is the fucking man in the ring and has a lot of potential. Doi was bumping and selling like crazy, and Yoshino and Kid had nice little reversals.
> *
> ****1/4*


Shiiiit, I love that match too. The finishing stretch was fucking insane. And yeah, SHINGO is the fucking man...


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

smitlick said:


> Just made a rather big order at ROH
> 
> *- Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero*
> - Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> - Wrestling at the Gateway
> - Southern Hostility
> - Night of the Butcher II
> - Escalation
> - Battle For Supremacy
> - Age of Insanity
> - Dethroned
> - Unscripted II
> - Back To Basics
> - Trios Tournament 2005
> - Buffalo Stampede
> - Stalemate


You just paid to hear Marc Mero talk. Mistake.


----------



## Scavo

Yeah, I don't know how Marc Mero talks, but is he better than Roddy Strong? Because that guy seems absolutely horrid on the mic


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Smart Mark Video is now selling DVD Grab Bags. I bought one despite never having very good luck with grab bags...but couldn't resist.


----------



## smitlick

racoonie said:


> Smart Mark Video is now selling DVD Grab Bags. I bought one despite never having very good luck with grab bags...but couldn't resist.


I just got one as well.. Not going to expect much good to come from it though.


*Chikara - Odyssey of the Twelth Talisman*

1. The Batiri vs The Throwbacks
**1/2

2. Johnny Gargano vs Marshe Rockett
***

3. Doug Summers, Amber, JT Dunn & Da Hoodz vs Todd Sople, Triplelicious, Buddy Romano & The Minute Men
*

*4. 12 Large Summit*
Vin Gerard vs Jigsaw
**3/4

5. Ophidian vs Chuck Taylor
***1/4

6. Ares vs Sara Del Rey
***1/2

*7. 12 Large Summit*
Mike Quackenbush vs Icarus
**3/4

8. The BDK vs The Colony
***​


----------



## Obfuscation

That 10 person tag match = :lmao


----------



## smitlick

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> That 10 person tag match = :lmao


Its probably one of the stupidest matches I've ever seen. It makes Davey Richards look like the BITW.


----------



## Cactus

*ROH Final Battle 2011 - ROH World Championship*
Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards 
_There's a lot of reasons to hate this. Whether it was their effort to put a realistic looking match and then scraping that and doing typical indie strikefests and then going back to the UWF-styled grappling, forgetting that the strikes and head drops beforehand never existed. What could of irked you was that the 'new and improved' Eddie Edwards who has been mentored by Dan Severn recently not being new nor improved at all. The performers failing to make the dead crowd care about the match could of done it for you, but either way you look at it, it wasn't *that* bad of a match. The interference and the count-out teases at the end created some drama that the match had been lacking and you got to give the guys credit for how physical this was. It was a good match, but nowhere near the quality that it should of been. This isn't WWE. ROH is a company based solely on wrestling and with that you need to be having ****1/2+ main events. _
****1/2*


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> Its probably one of the stupidest matches I've ever seen. It makes Davey Richards look like the BITW.


Guess they helped get the building because otherwise how in the hell do you let them go 20 min. literally doing every finisher known to man?


----------



## Obfuscation

smitlick said:


> Its probably one of the stupidest matches I've ever seen. It makes Davey Richards look like the BITW.


:lmao I know right?



KingCrash said:


> Guess they helped get the building because otherwise how in the hell do you let them go 20 min. literally doing every finisher known to man?


exactly, FUCK. That was bad. I can imagine that is what Davey/Edwards from Final Battle was, only the 10 person tag was worse because they're out of shape random jobbers.


----------



## smitlick

KingCrash said:


> Guess they helped get the building because otherwise how in the hell do you let them go 20 min. literally doing every finisher known to man?


And poorly...


----------



## antoniomare007

Seabs, how's the Finlay/Togo match?


----------



## Lane

Finlay and Togo had a match? Fucking A.


----------



## smitlick

*IWA-MS - King of the Death Matches 2011*

Night One

*1. IWA-MS Light Heavyweight Title*
BJ Whitmer vs Bucky Collins
**1/4

*2. Fans Bring The Weapons*
Jimmy Feltcher vs Pinkie Sanchez
*

*3. Home Run Derby Match*
Freakshow vs Joey Grunge
*1/2

*4. Light Tube Ropes & Loose Tubes Match*
Damien Payne vs Simon Sezz
**
Sezz is a bloody mess.. Like awfully bad..

*5. Barbed Wire*
Mason Cutter vs Devin Cutter
**3/4

*6. 4 Corners of Pain TLC Match*
Rory Mondo vs Reed Bentley
**3/4
Pinkie Sanchez is surprisingly good on commentary

*7. Hardcore Aerial Assault Match*
Markus Crane vs Devon Moore
**1/2

*8. Barbed Wire Boards, Taipei Death & Sandpaper Kick Pads*
MASADA vs Matt Tremont
**1/2

*9. Fans Bring The Weapons*
Neil Diamond Cutter vs Drake Younger
***

Night 2

10. Markus Crane vs Bucky Collins
**1/4

11. Reed Bentley, Damien Payne & Jimmy Feltcher vs Neil Diamond Cutter, Joey Grunge & Devin Cutter
*1/2

12. BJ Whitmer vs MASADA
***

*13. 4 Corners of Hell*
Pinkie Sanchez vs Devon Moore
**1/4

*14. World Series of Glass*
Drake Younger vs Mason Cutter
**1/2

*15. Death Becomes Us Match*
Simon Sezz vs Rory Mondo
**

*16. Fans Bring The Weapons*
Matt Tremont vs Freakshow
*3/4

*17. No Ropes LightTube 4 Way Elimination Match*
Devon Moore vs Drake Younger vs Simon Sezz vs Matt Tremont
***1/4
Good story told throughout the tournament which is unusual and the Main Event was good but a bit to long.​


----------



## seabs

antoniomare007 said:


> Seabs, how's the Finlay/Togo match?


*It only goes 9 minutes so it doesn't get chance to really get going but for the time they work a good match. Just lower your expectations a little before watching it and you shouldn't be too disappointed.*


Lane said:


> Finlay and Togo had a match? Fucking A.


*Indy Media when you get 25 posts *


----------



## smitlick

Just finished Face Off Vol 13 with Funk & Dreamer. Was ok. Dragged on a bit at times.


----------



## Lane

Anyone seen Face off volume 4 or In the Ring with Carlito or Nick Dismore? Im interested in geting these dvds and wanted to know if they are worth it.


----------



## smitlick

Lane said:


> Anyone seen Face off volume 4 or In the Ring with Carlito or Nick Dismore? Im interested in geting these dvds and wanted to know if they are worth it.


Face Off 4 is ok. Nothing great or anything.



*FIP - Unfinished Business 2007*

1. Larry Sweeney vs Claudio Castagnoli
**3/4

2. Allison Danger & Sara Del Rey vs Daffney & Talia Madison
**

3. The Heartbreak Express & Pelle Primeau vs The Heart Throbs & Shiima Xion
**

4. Gran Akuma vs Jack Evans
***

5. Jimmy Rave vs Jimmy Jacobs
**1/2

*6. FIP Heavyweight Title*
Roderick Strong vs Brent Albright
***1/4

7. The YRR vs Shingo & Shane Hagadorn vs Black Market
**1/4

*8. TLC Match*
Sal Rinauro vs Seth Delay
***1/2

*9. Dog Collar Match*
Steve Madison vs Erick Stevens
****​


----------



## Lane

So I could probably do better as far as Steve Corino shoots go then eh?


----------



## Mattyb2266

Just got my grab bag from Smart Mark. It consisted of:
Insanity Pro Wrestling - A New Age of Punishment (Worth the $15 alone since I was planing on buying it at some point)
wXw - Dead End XI
HWA - Best of 2006

Just ordered two more. One of the better grab bags I've received.


----------



## Chismo

From 411mania:



> - *Naruki Doi vs. Masato Yoshino* has been added to the January 27th DGUSA show in LA, which is a part of WrestleReunion.
> 
> - *Bobby Fish vs. Sami Callihan* has been added to the January 7th EVOLVE 10: A Tribute to the Arena event.


Fuck yeah at Fish/Callihan. Real deal!


----------



## Emperor DC

Two bits of ROH news;

-Corino's contract has all but expired and he's yet to have extended it.
-ROH's Facebook all but confirmed a Toronto debut for 2012.


----------



## smitlick

Mattyb2266 said:


> Just got my grab bag from Smart Mark. It consisted of:
> Insanity Pro Wrestling - A New Age of Punishment (Worth the $15 alone since I was planing on buying it at some point)
> wXw - Dead End XI
> HWA - Best of 2006
> 
> Just ordered two more. One of the better grab bags I've received.


Very cool grab bag. Really looking forward to mine now.


----------



## Lane

Re watching IWA Deep South Carnage Cup 7. Long story short, Pinkie Sanchez made my ex's boyfriend scream like a girl when he ran towards him. <3


----------



## smitlick

*EWP*

- Finlay vs Dick Togo **3/4
- Dick Togo vs Leon van Gesteren ***1/4
- Finlay vs Michael Kovac ***1/2


----------



## Lane

I need a youtube link to Dick vs Finlay or something. Must see this.


----------



## smitlick

You should be able to see it in the media section now that you have over 25 posts.


----------



## Lane

Ill take a look for it.


----------



## nugoyxi

I have always wondered why a lot of companies do not do downloading from their sites. It would save a lot of money on the cost to print and ship DVDs.


----------



## smitlick

*IWC - The Best of Christopher Daniels*

*1. 30 Minute Iron Man Match*
Christopher Daniels vs CM Punk
***1/2

2. Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles vs CM Punk
***1/4

3. Christopher Daniels vs Colt Cabana
**3/4

4. Christopher Daniels vs Matt Stryker
**3/4

5. Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles
****1/4

6. Christopher Daniels vs Homicide vs AJ Styles
***1/2

7. Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe
***1/2

8. Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles vs Chris Sabin
***


*IWA-EC - Stiff Competition 2*

1. Aaron Draven vs Jeff Mayhem vs Chris Miles
**

2. Mickie Knuckles vs Brittany Force
**3/4

3. Kaige Kuttler vs Viper
*1/2

4. Baka Gaijin vs Irish Airborne
*

*5. IWA-EC Tag Titles*
The In Crowd vs The Murder Junkies
*1/4

*6. IWA-EC Title*
Chris Hero vs Jason Kincaid
***1/4

7. Necro Butcher vs Low Ki
***1/2

*Chikara - Martyr Yourself To Caution*

*1. 12 Large Summit*
Sara Del Rey vs Ophidian
***3/4

2. The Colony vs The Throwbacks
***

3. Icarus vs Gregory Iron
**1/4

4. The BDK vs The Young Bucks
***

5. Ares vs Marshe Rockett
**3/4

6. Hallowicked, Frightmare, UltraMantis Black & Crossbones vs Sinn Bodhi, Kodama, Kobald & Obariyon
***

*7. Campeones de Parejas*
QuackSaw vs F.I.S.T.
***1/4

*8. 12 Large Summit*
Fire Ant vs Eddie Kingston
****​


----------



## Certified G

Finished watching IWA Mid South - King Of The Deathmatches 2011 yesterday.

Night 1:

*1. BJ Whitmer vs. Bucky Collins*
Eh.. Bucky Collins is awful. BJ Whitmer was good as usual but Bucky really made me uninterested in this match.

*2. Fans Bring The Thumbtack Weapons: Pinkie Sanchez vs. Jimmy Feltcher*
Sweet, a rematch from the 2011 Carnage Cup. fpalm Possibly _the worst_ "worker" in wrestling today, Jimmy Feltcher, versus Pinkie Sanchez someone who I have zero interest in seeing. Boring match, nothing noteworthy, atleast it wasn't as retarded as their CC match.

*3. Home Run Derby: FreakShow vs. Joey Grunge*
Freakshow is one of my favorite deathmatch wrestlers and an IWA-DS mainstay. Enjoyable match between 2 big men.

*4. Pop My Cherry: Simon Sezz vs. Damian Payne*
Simon Sezz bleeds like crazy, Damian Payne made his deathmatch debut but I doubt we'll see him in many more. This was a fun match, albeit with a couple botches, nothing match-ruining though.

*5. Caribbean Spider Web Glass Match: Mason Cutter vs. Devin Cutter*
Quite a boring match, the only thing I can remember is the finish which was pretty cool.

*6. TLC 4 Corners Of Pain: Rory Mondo vs. Reed Bentley*
Reed Bentley doesn't belong in deathmatches, nothing special in this match.

*7. Hardcore Aerial Assualt: Devon Moore vs. Markus Crane*
Boring waste of time piece of shit match. I can't even remember who Markus Crane is. The wooden structure in the corner was absolute shit and had next to no purpose in the match.

*8. Barbwire Board, Taipei & Sandpaper Kickpads: Matt Tremont vs. Masada*
Two of my favorites, very good match. Tremont is a beast.

*9. Fans Bring The Weapons: Drake Younger vs. Neil Diamond*
Easily match of the night. Drake Younger is just an awesome wrestler, and I'm beginning to like Neil Diamond.


Night 2:

*1. Bucky Collins vs. Markus Crane*
Boring match nothing else to say about it.

*2. Neil Diamond Cutter, Devin Cutter & Joey Grunge vs. Reid Bentley, Jimmy Feltcher & Damian Payne*
Very fun 6 man tag match with the eliminated participants from Night 1. Neil has a great spot at the end where he jumps off of a scaffold on the other guys.

*3. BJ Whitmer vs. Masada*
Eh.. it was a decent match I guess, nothing too special.

*4. 4 Corners Of Hell: Devon Moore vs. Pinkie Sanchez*
I never seem to enjoy 4 corners of pain matches. I mean, getting thrown into lit sigaretes just doesn't look like it hurts, usually there's just 1 pit that actually looks like it could hurt.. 

*5. World Series Of Glass: Drake Younger vs. Mason Cutter*
Mason Cutter just takes a beating at the hands of Younger, not much else to say.

*6. Death Becomes Us: Simon Sezz vs. Rory Mondo*
An okay match, nothing over the top, the concept was a sort of casket match.

*7. Fans Bring The Weapons: Matt Tremont vs. FreakShow*
Another awesome match, 1 fan has this awesome blue baseball bat with some sort of spikes sticking out.

*
8. No Rope Barbwire, 250 Light Tubes, Tables & Ladder Match: Drake Younger vs. Devon Moore vs. Simon Sezz vs. Matt Tremont*
The final match, and it was _awesome_. Matt Tremont definitely took the most punishment throughout the show. I think Simon Sezz botched the finish when he got eliminated as he kicked out of a Drakes Landing on lighttubes, after which Drake quickly got him up and gave him 2 Brainbusters.

Overal it was a pretty decent show. Some really boring matches, luckily deathmatch favorites like MASADA, Matt Tremont, Drake Younger and Freakshow made up for it.


----------



## Lane

Haha holy shit, I was about to ask someone to tell me about KOTDM because im going to order it and your review is up. Thanks man.


----------



## Certified G

Lane said:


> Haha holy shit, I was about to ask someone to tell me about KOTDM because im going to order it and your review is up. Thanks man.


Lol, no problem. I'm not really one to write really in-depth reviews though so I hope my short review was of any use.


----------



## Lane

It was in a way yes.


----------



## smitlick

i posted snowflakes for the show a few pages back... The Main was easily the Match of the show.



*Evolve 9*

1. Bobby Beverly vs Eric Ryan
*
Thank god for Steen

2. The Super Smash Brothers vs Facade & Jason Gory
**1/2

3. Sugar Dunkerton vs Silas Young
**1/2

4. Pinkie Sanchez vs Lince Dorado
**3/4

5. The Scene vs Up In Smoke
***

6. Jon Davis vs Bobby Fish
N/A

7. Jon Davis vs Bobby Fish vs Kevin Steen
***1/4

8. John Silver vs Tony Nese
***1/4

9. Finlay vs Sami Callihan
***3/4

10. Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor
***3/4 

​


----------



## Mattyb2266

So I'm watching Cage of Death IX right now, and holy fuck, I'm not a huge death match fan but I'll be damned if Nick Gage vs. Thumbtack Jack wasn't one of the best Death Matches I've ever seen. I know theres been matches with crazier shit, but that match was just great.


----------



## Lane

That matchs kickd so much ass. Beyond great. Shame Nicks in prison and Jack had to retire.


----------



## Scavo

*Christopher Daniels vs. Jack Evans - PWG Free Admission (Just Kidding) 2004*

A good combination of sillyness and action. :lmao at the 'retard' in the crowd.

****1/4*


----------



## Certified G

Mattyb2266 said:


> So I'm watching Cage of Death IX right now, and holy fuck, I'm not a huge death match fan but I'll be damned if Nick Gage vs. Thumbtack Jack wasn't one of the best Death Matches I've ever seen. I know theres been matches with crazier shit, but that match was just great.


Whenever those 2 go at it you're bound to have a great deathmatch. At the IWA DS Carnage Cup V (2009) they had a Ultraviolent Boards & Cinderblocks Death Match which was pretty fucking awesome too. It's a shame Jack retired and Nick's in jail, both were awesome at what they did.


----------



## smitlick

*FIP - Redefined*

*1. Bonus - ROH Final Battle 2007 - FIP Heavyweight Title*
Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens
***3/4-****

2. Davey Richards vs Austin Aries
***

3. Chasyn Rance vs Seth Delay
*

4. Rain & Lacey vs Allison Danger & Trenesha
*1/2

5. Kenny King & Jason Blade vs Robert Anthony & Shawn Osbourne
**3/4

*6. Anything Goes*
Necro Butcher vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/2

7. Sal Rinauro vs Tyler Black
***

8. Shawn Murphy vs The Heartbreak Express
**

9. Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong
****1/2​
The Young Bucks vs El Generico & GREAT SASUKE has been added to the upcoming WrestleReunion show (not DGUSA or PWG but whatever the Highspots one is)


----------



## topper1

Generico vs Sasuke would have been better but oh well. I personally don't care much for the bucks or anything they are in.


----------



## Concrete

I think that looks like a phenomenal match being Sasuke wouldn't quite up to speed compared to how he use to be. Generico I sure would have a great match with Sasuke but this just seams fantastic.


----------



## RKing85

*ROH Best in the World 2011*

*Ciampa/Cabana - I remember when this match was announced, I couldn't understand why these two were put together. Didn't make sense to me. I can never hate a Cabana match, but this was just there and I still don't know why it happened. **

*Bennett/Lethal - I was thinking Lethal would have to carry Bennett way more than he did. Bennett is by no means great, but he showed more in this match than I expected. Lethal back in ROH is a good thing. **1/2

*Homicide/Rhino - Good match, but nothing great. I don't watch ROH for street fights. Again, good, but not great. **3/4

*Elgin/Corino - It feels disrespectful to say who cares but really, who cares? This match was only there to get over the post match angle with Kevin Steen. Which was fucking awesome for the record. Match was **1/4, but the post match angle gets ****

*Daniels/Generico - I will fully admit that I can not be neutral for an El Generico match. Loved the opening chain sequence. Was really glad to see Generico get some singles gold in ROH. These two worked really well together. ****

*Tag Elimination Match - When I watched this on iPPV, I gave it ****1/2 stars. Watching it again last night, I realized I was WAY too generous. I over valued the last half of the match. Yeah they had to pace themselves in the first half, but they were too slow. I'll go **** upon rewatch.

*Edwards/Richards - This got my vote for best match of 2011 when I submitted my Observer awards ballot. The crowd was burnt out for sure and they hurt the match a touch. And I thought they could have gone to the finish a few moves earlier. Kicking out of everything irked me just a touch. Those two reasons prevent me from going 5 stars. ****3/4


----------



## Emperor DC

_ROH's Facebook;_


----------



## FITZ

RKing85 said:


> *ROH Best in the World 2011*
> 
> *Ciampa/Cabana - I remember when this match was announced, I couldn't understand why these two were put together. Didn't make sense to me. I can never hate a Cabana match, but this was just there and I still don't know why it happened. **
> 
> *Bennett/Lethal - I was thinking Lethal would have to carry Bennett way more than he did. Bennett is by no means great, but he showed more in this match than I expected. Lethal back in ROH is a good thing. **1/2
> 
> *Homicide/Rhino - Good match, but nothing great. I don't watch ROH for street fights. Again, good, but not great. **3/4
> 
> *Elgin/Corino - It feels disrespectful to say who cares but really, who cares? This match was only there to get over the post match angle with Kevin Steen. Which was fucking awesome for the record. Match was **1/4, but the post match angle gets ****
> 
> *Daniels/Generico - I will fully admit that I can not be neutral for an El Generico match. Loved the opening chain sequence. Was really glad to see Generico get some singles gold in ROH. These two worked really well together. ****
> 
> *Tag Elimination Match - When I watched this on iPPV, I gave it ****1/2 stars. Watching it again last night, I realized I was WAY too generous. I over valued the last half of the match. Yeah they had to pace themselves in the first half, but they were too slow. I'll go **** upon rewatch.
> 
> *Edwards/Richards - This got my vote for best match of 2011 when I submitted my Observer awards ballot. The crowd was burnt out for sure and they hurt the match a touch. And I thought they could have gone to the finish a few moves earlier. Kicking out of everything irked me just a touch. Those two reasons prevent me from going 5 stars. ****3/4


Pretty fair ratings for the most part. Generico/Daniels was good but I didn't think it was that good. Glad you found some way to enjoy that tag match. I don't think I've ever sat through a match live that I enjoyed less. 

And once again Highspots has not helped me out with their Amazon store. I had a gift card, sent them a message asking to put up Steen Wolf and Evolve 9 up and they didn't. So I spent my gift card on other stuff. Everything else they do is great and I never have problems but the only 2 times I asked them to put something on their Amazon store and they didn't.


----------



## smitlick

OMG... F.I.S.T. vs Briscoes please.

although i think this won't be a full on Chikara thing because of the DGUSA shit.


----------



## Corey

Yeah, no way I see it being Taylor & Gargano since they're signed with Gabe. The obvious pick for me would be Quackenbush & Jigsaw and that would probably make for the best match. I don't think they'd match up well with The Colony.


----------



## smitlick

Davey Richards vs Fire Ant would be cool.

Same with Kingston vs Elgin.


----------



## jawbreaker

Kingston could carry the shit out of Davey. Down for that so hard if it happens.


----------



## smitlick

Agreed. Especially with Eddies selling lately.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Kingston & Quack vs. Briscoes might work. Doesn't have to be a recognised Chikara team, just a TEAM CHIKARA that'd be over with the ROH crowd.


----------



## KingCrash

Think it'll either be QuackSaw or a heel team like the Batiri that could mesh well with the ROH style but not really lose anything in losing to the Briscoes. Briscoes/Colony would be good but I can't see ROH bringing them in.


----------



## Chismo

Shit, I don't watch CHIKARA, but this could be cool, at least I'm familiar with Kingston's and Quack's work. I'd book Generico vs. Jigsaw rematch, and The Briscoes vs. some of those reptiles, idk...


----------



## smitlick

Or even better The Briscoes vs 3.0....

https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/roh-year-end-awards

Start voting for Generico


EDIT 

Just finished AIWs Shoot with MASADA. Its really good. Especially if you have any interest in BJW or Early ROH. Also reaffirmed my dislike for Gabe.


----------



## jawbreaker

what does he say about Gabe?


----------



## peachchaos

All I know is Davey/Kingston is practically the only "dream match" left for me. It would be absolutely pointless if it happened in either Chikara or ROH right now, since either guy going over would look terrible for the losing company.

However, for the Briscoes to go over anyone in Chikara as ROH Tag Champs would be a great move for all involved. Doesn't really matter who their opponents are at this point.

But for the love of cod, can we please get SSB back in ROH?


----------



## EmbassyForever

peachchaos said:


> But for the love of cod, can we please get SSB back in ROH?


(Y)
so underrated....


----------



## Groovemachine

Yes, yes, a thousand times yes! More SSB in ROH!


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> what does he say about Gabe?


Basically that Gabe would contact him about coming into ROH & DGUSA, They would talk and then Gabe would never answer his phone or voice mail.

Finished the RF Shoot with Honky Tonk Man (2011). Was ok. Nothing special.

EDIT

Just finished the RF Shoot with Finlay. Wasn't great. Was pretty dull really.

EDIT II

Just finished the RF Shoot with Maria sharing her Knowledge. Was probably some of the worst shit I've seen in years. Really cringy.


----------



## Rickey

ROHwrestling.com said:


> 1. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Andy "Right Leg" Ridge
> 
> 2. Jay Briscoe vs. TJ Perkins
> 
> 3. Michael Elgin vs. Grizzly Redwood
> 
> 4. Women of Honor: Mia Yim vs. MsChif
> 
> 5. World Tag Team Title Match: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Bejamin & Charlie Haas) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly)
> 
> 6. Proving Ground Match: World TV Champion Jay Lethal vs. Mark Briscoe
> 
> 7. First Time Ever Singles Match: "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett vs. El Generico
> 
> 8. First Time Ever Dream Tag Team Match: The American Wolves (ROH World Champion Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) vs. The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus)


----------



## Bubz

Holy shit that show looks dull as hell. I'm not even interested in the ME.


----------



## McQueen

The 2 tags are the only thing on that show i'd think about watching.


----------



## smitlick

on the plus side the cover looks really nice.

*AIW - Girls Night Out 3*

1. John Kermon vs The Duke
*1/4

2. The Aftermath vs Gregory Iron vs Aero! vs K.Fernandez vs Corey Winters vs Kobald
*1/2

3. Sonjay Dutt vs Tim Donst
**1/2

4. Roxie Cotton vs Allysin Kay
**

5. Mickie Knuckles vs Super Oprah
**3/4

6. Isis The Amazon vs Jessicka Havok
*

7. Arella Angel vs Angela Debella
N/A
Never happened

8. Arella Angel vs Mickie Knuckles
N/A

9. Madison Eagles vs Mena Libra
***1/4

*10. AIW Womens Title*
Angeldust vs Sara Del Rey
**3/4​
JUST LISTED THIS AND THE HTM & MK Shoots
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170758503930#ht_500wt_1202
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17075850...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_2224wt_1185


----------



## musdy

Everything is a dream match, according to ROH.


----------



## Corey

They really should've attached a 2nd disc with a Best Of on there. Preferably James Gibson.


----------



## Lane

Holy shit that show looks terrible.


----------



## McQueen

I'd buy a best of James Gibson set even though they could probably fit his whole run on a 2 disk set.


----------



## Lane

Only way ROH could get me to buy that show is with a Best of James Gibson.


----------



## Tanner1495

Only interested in the Wolves/ANX match on that show, pretty weak looking card IMO.


----------



## EffectRaven

Gateway to Honor was actually a solid show (I was there live). The main event was great and there were some solid undercard bouts like Bennett/Generico, WGTT/FutureShock and Jay/TJP. Problem was the crowd was complete dog shit from the get-go

Basically an average ROH B-Show. I agree that they should have added a best-of disc to it though


----------



## Bubz

Ah, James Gibson. That little awesome bastard. What I'd give to see him back in ROH.


----------



## FITZ

I have to constantly remind myself that people think he's good.


----------



## Even Flow

smitlick said:


> Finished the RF Shoot with Honky Tonk Man (2011). Was ok. Nothing special.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Just finished the RF Shoot with Finlay. Wasn't great. Was pretty dull really.


Any chance you can post both?


----------



## smitlick

X-Static said:


> Any chance you can post both?


By both i assume you mean the HTM and Finlay Shoots. Give me a few days and they should be up.


----------



## Even Flow

Sweet. Thanks man


----------



## Platt

Highspots Monthly DVD Sampler Pack

Enjoy 10 great wrestling DVD's for the low price of $29.99! And even better, every month you will get 10 new titles to select from!

*Please note that the 10 titles each month have already been selected and no substitutions will be made**

This month you will receive the following titles (click link for more information on each)

DGUSA - Open the German Gate
PWG - Use Your Illusion 4
ECW - Return of the Funker
WSU - Awesome Challenge
CZW - Havoc in Hellaware
RVD Shoot Interview
FIP X Factor
UWF Capital Punishment 09/26/06
Greatest Matches Ever 1992 
Force 1 This City Burns


----------



## Chismo

Gateway To Honor DVD looks intriguing because there's whole bunch of First Time Ever matches. Plus, there is a WoW match. I'll watch.


----------



## Certified G

Platt said:


> Highspots Monthly DVD Sampler Pack
> 
> Enjoy 10 great wrestling DVD's for the low price of $29.99! And even better, every month you will get 10 new titles to select from!
> 
> *Please note that the 10 titles each month have already been selected and no substitutions will be made**
> 
> This month you will receive the following titles (click link for more information on each)
> 
> DGUSA - Open the German Gate
> PWG - Use Your Illusion 4
> ECW - Return of the Funker
> WSU - Awesome Challenge
> CZW - Havoc in Hellaware
> RVD Shoot Interview
> FIP X Factor
> UWF Capital Punishment 09/26/06
> Greatest Matches Ever 1992
> Force 1 This City Burns


Do they give the same type of dvd's away every month? Because I'm not interested in WSU (not interested in women wrestling), the RVD shoot (I like shoots, I just dont need them on dvd as I only watch them once anyway), FIP (for some reason I find FIP to be a bit boring), Greatest Matches, and Force 1 (only saw 1 show of theirs but I didnt like it).
So basically, I was wondering if they always do 8 different wrestling promotions, 1 shoot and 1 compilation? I'll likely wait 'till next month to see what they offer.


----------



## Platt

Can't find Decembers but this was Novembers 



> 1. DGUSA Open the Ultimate Gate
> 2. Jeff Hardy Shoot Interview
> 3. FIP - Evening the Odds 2006
> 4. PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2009 Night 2
> 5. Where are They Now? - Big Mama
> 6. CZW Barbed Wire Brawl
> 7. WSU Army of One
> 8. Extreme Fan Cam - Scott Hall Debut 11/10/2000
> 9. XPW Baptized in Blood
> 10. Revolution Pro - Above and Beyond


So basically it looks like it's a DGUSA, PWG, FIP, WSU, CZW, ECW, Shoot & some randoms.


----------



## jawbreaker

TaylorFitz said:


> I have to constantly remind myself that people think he's good.


Gibson? He's fantastic.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

jawbreaker said:


> Gibson? He's fantastic.


He reminds me of CZW's Devon Moore a bit too much. Ok, it's the other way around, but still.

Both are pretty dang good in-ring, and small, and have similar personas.


Both don't interest me in the least.


----------



## Corey

Gibson's like a legit top 10 guy to ever come through ROH. Supremely underrated.


----------



## FITZ

Don't think if I've ever seen an indy match from him. Maybe one in PWG with AJ Styles that I fell asleep on.


----------



## geraldinhio

_I wouldn't say Gibson "came through" ROH , as he got released from WWE and went ROH/Japan and numerous Indys before he returned to WWE again. It was just like a year or so holiday from WWE. 

I would agree he's top 10 though ,I'd go as far to say top 5 maybe but I'm just a massive Gibson mark. His match with Danielson is one of my favourite ROH title matches ever ,I never hear any praise for it on these fourms. A clinic to say the least , every move was perfect and made so much sense.

Also , Gibson is responsible for one of my favourite counters ever. When he countered Joe's muscle buster into the guillotine choke I was marking like a bitch.

*Goes watching a James Gibson match *_

edit : AJ vs Gibson was immense IMO. Great match from both men,it's the best AJ match I've seen in PWG anyway.


----------



## jawbreaker

Holy shit Gibson is not Devon Moore. Gibson is easily a top ten wrestler in ROH history and I might be persuaded to go top five. He did so much subtle shit that you can't pick up on if you're not paying close attention, and at the same time did a whole bunch of awesome shit that got everyone in the building on their feet. That muscle buster --> guillotine counter for instance. Also he sold the fuck out of everything and really made everyone believe the story he was telling. Dude was phenomenal.


----------



## Bubz

jawbreaker said:


> Holy shit Gibson is not Devon Moore. Gibson is easily a top ten wrestler in ROH history and I might be persuaded to go top five. He did so much subtle shit that you can't pick up on if you're not paying close attention, and at the same time did a whole bunch of awesome shit that got everyone in the building on their feet. That muscle buster --> guillotine counter for instance. Also he sold the fuck out of everything and really made everyone believe the story he was telling. Dude was phenomenal.


This is so true. Gibson was brilliant and was really easy to get behind and fantastic in the ring at pretty much everything.

Also I can't believe someone compared him to Devon Moore! Completely different league.


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Gibson's like a legit top 10 guy to ever come through ROH. Supremely underrated.


This. I loved every match he was in when he was with ROH. Even the one against TJP/Puma.


----------



## Corey

TaylorFitz, jesus christ you need to go watch some Gibson! Now I'm not gonna lie, I haven't seen as much as I'd like to, but what I have seen is fantastic. Go watch all of these immediately:

vs. Black Tiger (Manhattan Mayhem) ****
vs. Homicide (The Future is Now) ***3/4
vs. Samoa Joe (New Frontiers) ***1/2+

Then there's his classics with Aries, Strong, & Danielson. He had a pretty brilliant year in '05.


----------



## jawbreaker

The first Spanky match, man. Kendrick was just as good that year.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

Kendrick is fucking awesome, one of my favorite wrestlers period.


----------



## will94

Kendrick and Gibson were on it in 2005. God do I love Gibson's ROH run.


----------



## -Mystery-

Gibson/Punk from '05 is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Bubz

Also, the 4 way match where Gibson won the belt was so awesome, and has one of the best 'go to back because iunjured but come back later in pain to continue match' spots EVER. Basically what Benjamin tried to do at FB but obviously 1000000x better.


----------



## geraldinhio

_Gibson's work in New Japan was pretty awesome . We got to see him work heel outside of WWE as a memeber of the heel CTU faction with Gedo,Jado and Jushin Liger. I rememvber it being great anyway. 

His match with Black Tiger was outstanding from what I remember , I recall liking it a lot more than others. Pretty horrible show overall though. 

It's hard to believe that 4 way match for the title went over 50 minutes,awesome stuff. People usually forgot Gibson when it comes to mentioning great ROH matches. The 4 way , the match where he dropped the belt to Danielson and his match with Roderick are all ****1/2 stars for me. He has a heap of ****+ matches too , not just in ROH either.

2005 was such a great year for ROH thinking of it now._


----------



## smitlick

He was in ROH in 2005 though wasn't he? Not 2004


----------



## geraldinhio

_Yup, 2005. I got mixed up for a second. His ROH debut was February 25th against Spanky._


----------



## smitlick

*PWS - Spring Break Showdown*

1. Danny Demanto, Devon Moore & Kevin Matthews vs Road Dogg, Billy Gunn & X-Pac
**1/2

2. Davey Richards vs Low Ki
***1/4

3. Robbie E vs Fala
DUD

4. Necro Butcher vs Amazing Red
**1/4

5. Joey Ayyo & Kronik The Clown vs The Urban Legends
*3/4

6. Mia Yim vs Annie Social
*1/2

7. Joel Maximo vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Javi-Air vs Tony Nese vs Shiima Xion vs Brian XL
**

Pretty bad. Crowd was really awful.​


----------



## jawbreaker

Gibson wrestled Black Tiger at Manhattan Mayhem I thought. That was a really good show.

Unless they also wrestled at Best of American Super Juniors, which was not a good show.


----------



## Corey

jawbreaker said:


> Gibson wrestled Black Tiger at Manhattan Mayhem I thought. That was a really good show.
> 
> Unless they also wrestled at Best of American Super Juniors, which was not a good show.


Yeah he wrestled Tiger at MM and Romero at a different show as well. BOSJ he wrestled Roddy in the first round and Dragon Soldier B in the 2nd.


----------



## Lane

Geting these shows in the mail possibly today

CZW-Deja Vu 6
CZW-Triangle of Ultraviolence
IWAMS-King of The Death Matches 2011


----------



## -Mystery-

Forgot about Gibson/Strong at Unforgettable aka probably the most underrated ROH ever.


----------



## FITZ

PWG Cruisin for a Bruisin 

*
Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli *

I think I could watch these two wrestle all day at any point in their careers. For all the talk of everyone wanting to see Hero go to WWE to team with Claudio I think I would rather see them eventually wrestle each other on a big stage. This one was more light spirited early with Hero mocking Claudio's "Hey!" but the wrestling was still very impressive. When Claudio busts out an insane lucha move in the middle of a technical encounter you know that you could be in store for anything. I was happy to see that the intensity picked up as after the third handshake of the match Claudio attacked Hero from behind, took control of the match, and started to heel it up. 

The change of pace took this from a fun match to a great match. Seeing them exchange all of these cool holds and everything is nice but when they use all of that stuff to build on the overall story of the match it's even better. Hero often fell into the trap of doing these long technical exchanges for the sake of doing them but in this case he got the best of Claudio time and time again and along with his mocking Claudio got pissed and took a cheap shot. In fact this was a perfectly worked match, everything you could ask for was in this and I don't know how anyone could possibly dislike it. A 20+ minute indy match with cool technical wrestling, stiff strikes, some crazy bumps, two great character, and an incredible story. 
*****1/4*


*TJ Perkins vs. Alex Kozlov *

I liked this one a lot. It wasn't anything too amazing but some really cool moves and nice technical wrestling. While there isn't anything on here that you haven't seen before I think it's an easy to watch undercard match. Kozlov has enough personality to keep this form being the typical indy match but it still wasn't far from that. 
***3/4 *


*Zokre, Phoenix Star, and Top Gun Talwar vs. Ronin, Nemesis, and Disco Machine*

This would be a great match to play the Arm Drag Drinking game to if you wanted to get really drunk really fast. The match was something unique which is always a plus, watching the same style of match over and over can quickly get boring. Biggest complaint is that it was kind of difficult to keep track of all the masked men because 3 of them (Zokre, Phoenix Star, and Nemesis) were all wearing black. The match was really just a bunch of spots but I don't recall any botches and it was fun to watch. 
***3/4 *
_

PWG Championship Match:_
*Joey Ryan(c) vs. Human Tornado *

This had a very old school feel to it. Joey Ryan was hated by most of the people in the crowd and Tornado was the fans choice to face him. Making it better was that Joey actually acted like a heel in the match and people reacted to it. Joey Ryan is one of the few guys that I've seen that was able to actually get heat as a heel by doing stuff other than just sucking or the fans getting tired of him. He was just a total dick the whole match, and the fans really ate it up. Tornado has a pretty easy role to play but he did a great job with it. Joey was hated enough that I think anyone could have easily worked as a face against him but Tornado avoided being the generic face and actually showed some real character in this one. 

You didn't get a clean ending by any means but it worked for everything that was Joey Ryan at the time. The match was still really good though, much better than I expected in all honesty. SO different from the kinds of matches that you see in PWG today and because of that I found it really refreshing. A good change of pace from the last two matches as well. 
****3/4*

*
Scott Lost vs. Chris Bosh*

I really wasn't a huge fan of this one at all. First off, it lasted a really long time and they wrestled at a pretty slow pace the entire time. There were plenty of cool moves but the match was just each guy exchanging control segments but there was really no suspense in the match. With all the big moves they hit I never felt they were leading anywhere. In fact I don't think there was a single near fall that I thought had a chance at ending the match. Entertaining enough I guess but they really should have taken a different approach to this. 
***1/2 *

_
2 out of 3 Falls:_
*Chris Sabin vs. B-Boy*

I have no idea why this match had an added stipulation. By the end of the match Sabin ended up playing an underdog. The ending stretch was great but the whole match should have been like it and it easily could have if Sabin hadn't won the first fall. I mean when a match is best of 3 falls and a certain guy is going to play the underdog it makes no sense for that guy to go ahead early. Because they did this I had to sit through a fairly long stretch where it was just moves because Sabin wasn't able to play his role. Still, the first fall was good and once B-Boy got in control of the last fall it was awesome. Just dragged in the middle. Also setting up a crazy chair spot on the outside and never using the chairs is a terrible idea. There was some good and some bad. Overall I still enjoyed the match. I found myself caring at the end, which really surprised me because for a while I just wanted it to end. 
**** *


_PWG Tag Team Championship Match:_
*Davey Richards and Super Dragon(c) vs. Cape Fear (El Generico and Quicksilver)*

Davey and Super Dragon are bullies. Cap Fear has one of the most likable wrestlers that I've ever seen. They meshed together perfectly. Everything I was afraid the match would be it wasn't. Yeah it had a lot of stiff strikes and other painful looking things in it but it all helped tell the story in the ring. It was a simple story, these 2 assholes are beating the shit out of the awesome guys in masks, but it worked. Davey showed more character in this match then he has in the last 2 years in ROH. He wasn't quite on Dragon's level of being an asshole but he was pretty close. Other then Steen there is nobody I've wanted Generico to kill more then Super Dragon during this match. Aside from all the cool looking moves the guy does he just comes across as the most unlikeable guy in the ring. Mocking the crowd by starting slow claps a couple times is fine, do it more than 10 times and I want to punch you in the fucking face. 

The match built this hot tag to Generico for a really long time and it was awesome when he finally got in the ring and started beating the shit out of Super Dragon. Great job by Davey and Dragon though in the control segment because they kept it interesting. Normally the thought of a 10+ minute control segment is enough to make me want to avoid the match at all costs but the awesome heel tactics and moves made it one of the best parts of the match. 

The ending stretch had me in total mark mode. Generico always sucks me into his matches and I always end up rooting for him. Well Quicksilver was pretty awesome here as well so I was going crazy watching the end of this one. It's one of those rare matches where you feel like a little kid rooting for the good guys. I would put it right up there with some of the amazing PWG matches that I've seen. This is something that everyone should go out of their way to see. 
*****3/4 *​
So this had 2 incredible matches including one of my favorite PWG matches. And there are some good matches in between as well. It's $10 on Highspots and it's also part of the 3 for $20 deal that Highspots has up as well. Well worth the money.


----------



## KingCrash

IIRC B-Boy pinned Sabin in an earlier match, then Sabin pinned B-Boy in a 8-man tag to set that up. And Cape Fear was a pretty damn good team when they went all out. Amazing how many good teams and tag matches Generico's been on in PWG with Human Tornado, Quicksilver, Steen and London.


----------



## Corey

Not too high on the cover. May pick the show up in their next sale.


----------



## Bubz

I like the font/text but not sure about the images. Sounded like a decent show from the live reports. I'm also so much more inclined to watch DVD shows than the tv show.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw - Kreuzzug ZXI - Philadelphia*

1. Johnny Gargano vs Emil Sitoci vs Chuck Taylor vs Brandon Gatson
**3/4

2. Bad Bones vs Sami Callihan
**3/4

3. Brodie Lee & Big Van Walter vs Michael Elgin & Johnny Moss
***1/4

4. Karsten Beck vs Necro Butcher
*

5. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs Marty Scurll & Zack Sabre Jr
***3/4

6. Chris Hero vs Daisuke Sekimoto
***3/4

7. Jun Kasai vs Drake Younger
***​


----------



## Bubz

^^ Hero/Sekimoto was kind of dissapointing, still a really good match though.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw - Kreuzzug ZXI - Union City*

1. Marty Scurll vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/2

2. Karsten Beck vs Chris Dickinson
**

3. Big Van Walter & Drake Younger vs Bad Bones & Necro Butcher
**1/4

4. Sami Callihan vs Jun Kasai
**3/4

5. Adam Cole vs Emil Sitoci
***

6. Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero
****-****1/4

7. Daisuke Sekimoto & Johnny Moss vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4​


----------



## Scavo

*Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Hero - PWG ASW Night 2 - TNA X Division Title*

****3/4*

*AJ Styles vs. Super Dragon - PWG ASW Night 2 - PWG Title*

****3/4*

Both well and smart wrestled matches. It was a joy to watch.


----------



## smitlick

*AAW - Epic*

1. The bWo vs The Awesome Threesome
*

2. Mason Beck vs Darin Corbin
*1/4

3. Shiima Xion vs Shane Hollister vs Christian Faith vs Johnny Wave
**1/2

4. Arik Cannon vs Jimmy Jacobs
***

*5. AAW Tag Title Ladder Match*
Zero Gravity vs Irish Airborne
***1/4

6. Dan Lawrence vs Jesse Emerson
**

7. The Clash & Keith Walker vs Chris Hall, Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine
**3/4

8. Michael Elgin vs Alex Shelley
***1/4

9. Stevie Richards vs Silas Young
**3/4

10. Sabu vs Mason Beck
*​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - The Battle Lines Are Drawn*

1. Alex Shelley vs Matt Stryker
***1/2

*2. HWA Title*
Nigel McGuiness vs Cody Hawk
**

3. Chris Sabin vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

4. Jimmy Rave vs Caprice Coleman vs Rainman vs Todd Sexton
**3/4

5. AJ Styles vs Homicide
***3/4

6. Special K vs The Carnage Crew & The Ring Crew Express
**

*7. ROH Tag Titles*
The Briscoes vs Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson
***1/2

8. The Prophecy vs The Second City Saints
***​


----------



## Chismo

Where can I find the list of ROH Wrestling (both HDNet & SBG) episodes?


----------



## peachchaos

JoeRulz said:


> Where can I find the list of ROH Wrestling (both HDNet & SBG) episodes?


HDNet


----------



## KingCrash

*AAW - Defining Moment 2011*



The Clash (Tommy Treznik & Camerson Skyy) & Keith Walker vs. Zero Gravity (CJ Esparza & Bret Gakiya) & Samuray Del Sol - **3/4

*No Disqualification*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jesse Emerson - *

Gregory Iron vs. Ashley Sixx vs. Eric Ryan vs. Bobby Beverly - DUD

Michael Elgin vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/4

Madison Eagles, Sassy Stephanie & Mena Libra vs. MsChif, Navaeh & Jessie McKay - **

*AAW Heritage Title*
Mason Beck vs. Louis Lyndon - **3/4

*AAW Tag Team Titles*
Awesome Threesome (Jordan McEntyre & Knight Wagner) vs. Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) vs. Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine - ***

Shane Hollister vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/4

*AAW Heavyweight Title*
Silas Young vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4
​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - The Last Stand*

1. John Walters vs Chad Collyer
**1/2

2. Caprice Coleman vs Chris Sabin vs Jack Evans vs Slyk Wagner Brown vs Hydro vs Sonjay Dutt
**

3. Special K vs The Carnage Crew vs The Backseat Boys
1/2*

4. BJ Whitmer vs Dan Maff vs Xavier vs Matt Stryker
**

5. Alex Shelley vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/4

6. CM Punk vs Homicide
***3/4

*7. ROH Tag Titles*
The Briscoes vs Samoa Joe & Jerry Lynn
***1/4
Awful finish​


----------



## Corey

As if you don't have enough places to buy them, PWG dvds are now available in the DGUSA/EVOLVE store.


----------



## Chismo

Dragon Gate USA, Open The Golden Gate (January 27) - two more matches announced:



> *Ronin (Gargano, Taylor & Swann) vs. A.R. Fox & Young Bucks
> 
> BxB Hulk vs. Sami Callihan (first time ever)*


Fuck yeah at Hulk/Callihan and Young Bucks back in DGUSA. Although I'm surprised because they're contracted with ROH...


----------



## smitlick

Even more surprising is Gabes hissyfit when they pullled out of the DGUSA shows a couple years back.


Just finished the ROH Marc Mero Shoot. Wasn't awful like previous people mentioned. Quite happy i paid as little as i did though.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*CHIKARA High Noon:*

*The Young Bucks vs. The Colony ***1/4
*Great opener, Young Bucks looks very good right there. The Colony also looks good, they impressed me...

*Jakob Hammermeier vs. Sara Del Rey *
*Boring as hell

*Tursas vs. Green Ant **3/4
*OK match, not something special. the finish was awesome.

*Archibald Peck vs. Colt Cabana *
*Colt's not funny anymore. yes, i said it. the finish was stupid, the whole match was stupid. and Colt need to change his gimmick.

*Icarus vs. Gregory Iron *1/2
*Another boring match, the post match was good, but awful match..


*Tim Donst and Ares vs. UltraMantis Black and Hallowicked ***3/4
*Great, awesome finish, awesome match. best match of the show, it was really really good. 

*Mike Quackenbush vs. Eddie Kingston: ****
Eddie still sucks, i hate his still and he was awful in that match. so yes, he's over but still boring as hell in the ring. he's not improved in 2011, he's still that shitty wrestler. but it was pretty good to see Quack, he's, not like Kingston, a great wrestler. 

Overall PPV Rating: 4.25/10 (only because the openr and the NoDQ match and Quack). that show was waste of time, shit..​


----------



## topper1

EmbassyForever said:


> *Mike Quackenbush vs. Eddie Kingston: ****


Everyone can have an opionion but . I have disagreed with a lot of ratings but I find this one damn close to trolling.


----------



## EmbassyForever

love ya. 
like i said, i don't like Eddie's style. maybe you like that, but i don't.


----------



## jawbreaker

people who don't like Eddie Kingston's style are what's wrong with indy wrestling imo


----------



## EmbassyForever

why?
he's over, right. he has a good promos, i won't lie. but in the ring? ... 
just don't like him, kill me :side:


----------



## Emperor DC

if Undertaker/Triple H is going to be called over ****, then Kingston/Quack must be seen as the same.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Taker/HHH was **3/4 in my opinion. random spots and the finish was lame. nothing special.


----------



## FITZ

EmbassyForever said:


> *Archibald Peck vs. Colt Cabana *
> *Colt's not funny anymore. yes, i said it. the finish was stupid, the whole match was stupid. and Colt need to change his gimmick.
> 
> 
> *Mike Quackenbush vs. Eddie Kingston: ****
> Eddie still sucks, i hate his still and he was awful in that match. so yes, he's over but still boring as hell in the ring. he's not improved in 2011, he's still that shitty wrestler. but it was pretty good to see Quack, he's, not like Kingston, a great wrestler.
> ​


So since you thought the Colt/Peck you clearly have soul and or sense of humor, probably missing the soul. 

Now to the serious matter. How did you think Eddie sucked in the match? Did you see how well he sold his leg? I actually wasn't sure after the match if his leg was really injured or not. He sold his leg during his victory speech and his walk from the ring. The match also told an amazing story with Quack, who's been a face as long as I can remember, turning heel without saying a word of breaking a rule. It's one of my favorite matches ever. Even if you aren't a Kingston fan I don't see how you wouldn't like the amazing selling, awesome story, and a red hot crowd that this match had.

And fuck anyone that says Undertaker/Triple H wasn't awesome. The only match that I put ahead of it last year was the one I just talked about.


----------



## bigbuxxx

TaylorFitz said:


> And fuck anyone that says Undertaker/Triple H wasn't awesome.


it was borderline bad.

adding actual content: come on pwg ship out that GW match so i can has a new moty for '11!!!!!


----------



## FITZ

FUCK YOU 


In all seriousness though I can sort of understand why some people didn't like it. I was also there live so that probably increased the enjoyment factor significantly. I loved the whole story that the match told with the biggest badasses in the company fighting it out on the biggest stage in wrestling.


----------



## Corey

Taker/Trips was better than Cena/Punk. I'm with ya Fitz. Loooved that brutal shit.


----------



## Ali Dia

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Taker/Trips was better than Cena/Punk. I'm with ya Fitz. Loooved that brutal shit.


I think I had them both at ****1/4. I probably liked the Punk match a tad better but I wouldn't begrudge anyone who enjoyed the Taker match more.


----------



## EffectRaven

Kingston/Quackenbush was awesome shit! I was amazed by their ability to create such a big fight atmosphere


----------



## jawbreaker

Taker/HHH wasn't really good or really bad but it was probably closer to the former.


----------



## topper1

EmbassyForever said:


> why?
> he's over, right. he has a good promos, i won't lie. but in the ring? ...
> just don't like him, kill me :side:


Kingston didn't control much of the match and the little he did was fine and his selling was pretty good. I'm not a huge Kingston fan either but in this case it seems your just being bias towards a match due to you not liking someone in the match.


----------



## geraldinhio

_What's taking so long for PWG to release fear? The show was over a month ago and they don't even have the video teaser released yet. _


----------



## Cactus

TaylorFitz said:


> FUCK YOU
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though I can sort of understand why some people didn't like it. I was also there live so that probably increased the enjoyment factor significantly. I loved the whole story that the match told with the biggest badasses in the company fighting it out on the biggest stage in wrestling.


The atmosphere was off the charts in that, but the actual in-ring action kind of sucked. Watching it live must really helped it. If I go back and re-watch, I'd probably rate it somewhat low too.

Anyone don't know why PWG don't just do iPPVs instead of sending out DVDs all over the world? I don't see why not. Thing is, I'm not going to spend a fortune shipping a DVD over to my country when it's going to be up on this site before it arrives at my house. If it was a streaming iPPV then it would be a different story.


----------



## smitlick

THEY CANT DO IPPVS BECAUSE OF THE ROH & DGUSA CONTRACTS

They also cant release DVDs super fast due to money and a couple of other things that Excalibur has posted.

Giving **3/4 to Tursas & Green Ant is a bigger strike though to EmbassyForever. The match was awful.


----------



## geraldinhio

_Didn't see this posted anywhere._


> Former ROH wrestler/NWA tag champion "Skullcrusher" Rasche Brown announced his retirement from wrestling on Monday. The NWA drew attention to Brown's announcement, noting Brown recently challenged Adam Pearce for the NWA World Title. NWA added, "All of us at the NWA will miss seeing Rasche compete, but we wish him good luck and good health as he moves forward after wrestling." Brown said in an August 2010 interview on the Pro Wrestling Report that he had been wrestling with post-concussion syndrome for the previous nine months, which began affecting his health.


_Wasn't a massive fan but he was ok I suppose._


----------



## Platt

Yeah PWG iPPVs would be great they're one company I'd actually buy them from but to do them they'd lose half the roster (Anyone ROH, DGUSA/Evolve or TNA) which would kinda kill what the whole product is about. One of the best things about PWG is that they get to showcase the matches you can't see elsewhere because of the contract situations.


----------



## smitlick

Just finished Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow. I have no doubt thats hes highly intelligent and knowledgeable about the wrestling business but seriously he manages to come off always like an angry and unlikable individual.




*ROH - Trios Tournament 2005*

1. Generation Next vs Davey Andrews, Shane Hagadorn & Anthony Franco
1/2*

2. CM Punk, Colt Cabana & Steve Corino vs The Embassy
*

3. The Ring Crew Express & El Generico vs The Rottweilers
**1/2

4. Samoa Joe, Bryan Danielson & Vordell Walker vs Nigel McGuiness, Spanky & James Gibson
***1/2

5. Generation Next vs CM Punk, Colt Cabana & Steve Corino
*3/4

6. The Rottweilers vs Samoa Joe, Bryan Danielson & Vordell Walker
**1/4

7. Kevin Steen vs Azrieal vs B-Boy vs Deranged vs Izzy vs Dixie
**1/2

*8. Pure Title*
Jay Lethal vs John Walters
***

9. The Rottweilers vs Generation Next
***1/4​


----------



## KingCrash

*AAW - 7th Anniversary Show*



Austin Manix vs. Mason Beck - * (Squash)

Awesome Threesome (Knight Wagner & Jordan McEntyre) vs. Samuray Del Sol & Del Luna - **

Arik Cannon vs. Shiima Xion - ***1/4

Mena Libra vs. Nevaeh - *

*AAW Heritage Title*
Michael Elgin vs. Shane Hollister - ***1/2

Irish Airborne (Dave & Jake Crist) vs. Darin Corbin & Chris Hall - *1/2

Keith Walker vs. Krotch - **3/4

*AAW Tag Team Titles*
The Clash (Tommy Treznik & Camerson Skyy) vs. Zero Gravity (CJ Esparza & Bret Gakiya) - **3/4

*AAW Heavyweight Title - Last Chance for Jacobs & Lawrence*
Dan Lawrence vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Silas Young - ***1/2​


----------



## SHIRLEY

Literally about 100 people would buy a PWG iPPV. There's no way it could make money.


----------



## seabs

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Literally about 100 people would buy a PWG iPPV.


*That's such a stupid statement.*


----------



## smitlick

I think the better point would be that PWG really don't do all that many DVD sales. A lot more people seem to pirate there stuff.


----------



## Bubz

Crabtree trolling us all again about PWG lol.


----------



## antoniomare007

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Literally about 100 people would buy a PWG iPPV.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Reborn Stage One*

1. Nigel McGuiness vs Matt Stryker
**1/2

2. The Ringcrew Express vs The Carnage Crew
*1/2

3. John Walters vs Justin Credible
**

4. Danny Daniels vs Alex Shelley vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Jimmy Rave vs Masada vs Jack Evans
**1/2

5. Colt Cabana vs BJ Whitmer
**3/4

6. Delirious vs Matt Sydal
*3/4

7. The Havana Pitbulls vs The Briscoes
***3/4

8. CM Punk vs Bryan Danielson
****1/4

*9. ROH Title*
Samoa Joe vs Homicide
***1/2​


----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2011 ​​*

Willie Mack vs. Chris Hero ***
Good, Mack is my new Samoa Joe.

Kevin Steen vs. Fit Finlay *
Shit, stiff in my ass. Finlay sucks, Steen still awesome.

El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****1/4
Very very very good match, double c looks great right there.

Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong ***3/4
Good, but i'm sick of Eddie/Roddy matches..

El Generico vs. Willie Mack **3/4
Disappointing

Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen ***
Nice.

The Dynasty vs. RockNes Monsters ***

Young Bucks vs. Kings of Wrestling ****1/4

El Generico vs. Kevin Steen ***3/4
Again, very good, but i'm sick of Steen-Generico matches... 

*overall 8.25, good show..*​


----------



## Cactus

EmbassyForever said:


> *Finlay sucks​*


----------



## Bubz

EmbassyForever said:


> Kevin Steen vs. Fit Finlay *
> Shit, stiff in my ass. Finlay sucks, Steen still awesome.


Serious with this rating?


----------



## bigbuxxx

i wouldnt give it that low but unless you're a finlay fanboiiiii you're not going to enjoy it. i enjoyed his stuff with benoit, regal, etc but the match with steen was not good.


----------



## FITZ

I thought it was pretty good. Not a great match really but giving it such a low rating like that seems absurd.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah it wasn't my favorite match either, I rated it ***3/4 I think, but even if your not much of a Finlay fan, it had good psychology and a pretty good story, the end was a bit flat but's thats it really. * is rather ridiculous. Eh, it's his opinion, who am I to say anything.


----------



## peachchaos

That Finlay-Steen match is pretty boring, terrible choice for an opener.


----------



## Certified G

EmbassyForever said:


> Willie Mack vs. Chris Hero ***
> Good, Mack is my new Samoa Joe.


Really? I can't stand Willie Mack, he didn't impress me one bit in that match. Hero was awesome, but Mack didn't do anything noteworthy imo.


----------



## Bubz

Mack is good, but he does get carried to good matches sometimes. He's still obviously a rookie, and a lot of his offence looks sloppy, but that Hero match was awesome.


----------



## geraldinhio

_I didn't care for Finlay/Steen too at all . Given it * is pretty absurd , about *** for me . Good but I was expecting far more. It didn't help at all that I watched Finlays/Callihans awesome match right before it. 

El Generico/Mack was probably a bigger let than than Finlay/Steen for me. Generico's my favourite wrestler by far and Willie Mack is fucking awesome so I expcected a great match which they are obviously capable of having. I can see why they didn't go balls to the wall because of they tourney. Hopefully a rematch down the line , Mack will probably win the belt from Generico soon. 

Also why is Willie Mack not in ROH? He's unique as hell , an awesome babyface and is awesome in the ring.What more could you want ?_


----------



## EmbassyForever

Stiff match is Kenta-Ki, Roddy-Danielson and Davey-Eddie lmao), But Steen-Finlay was only like... punch... punch... Another punch.. and guess what? punch. boring as hell.
idk, i started watching PWG since BOLA, and Mack impress me a lot. Davey-Mack was pretty good and Hero-Mack was good too.


----------



## jawbreaker

Loooooooved Steen/Finlay. More for Steen than Finlay, but I think that was my #6 2011 MOTY at the end of the year. Gave it ****1/4, review is here.


----------



## Legend

Yeah, I don't think I'll ever get tired of watching Finlay wrestle.


----------



## Pat9010

I remember first seeing him in WCW and hating him because i was too young to understand the "wrestling" side of things, all i saw was fighting.


----------



## Ali Dia

DGUSA: Open the Historic Gate

BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO ***1/2

Too Cold Scorpio vs. Kenn Doane **1/2

Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Soldier Ant and Fire Ant vs. Gran Akuma, Icarus, Amasis and Hallowicked. ***3/4

Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino. ***1/4

CIMA and Susumu Yokosuka vs. The Young Bucks. ****

Shingo vs. Naruki Doi. ***3/4

Really great show, easy to sit through.


----------



## Platt

Preview from Best on the Indies: UltraMantis Black
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=897190930507&set=vb.231961236424&type=2&theater


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Survival of the Fittest 2010​*

1. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match
Colt Cabana vs. Rhett Titus *1/2

2. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Grizzly Redwood *

3. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match
Kevin Steen vs. Kyle O'Reilly **1/2

4. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match
Steve Corino vs. Adam Cole *3/4

5. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match
Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero **1/2

6. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match
El Generico vs. Kenny King **1/4

7. Trial Series Match #3
Homicide vs. Andy "Right Leg" Ridge *

8. Christopher Daniels and The Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong and The House of Truth *** 1/4

9. Survival of the Fittest 2010 Finals Elimination Match
Kenny King vs. Rhett Titus vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen ***1/2

Overall: 4.25/10. what the fuck was that?​


----------



## Bubz

Platt said:


>


Jesus christ Generico/Togo, Wolves/SSB and the main event look too fucking awesome.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Platt said:


> Preview from Best on the Indies: UltraMantis Black
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=897190930507&set=vb.231961236424&type=2&theater


Hell.
fucking.
yeah.


----------



## Even Flow

That PWG Fear preview is awesome. I'll be picking that up along with Steen Wolf soon. Also, I see PWG still hasn't fixed the ongoing issue with one of the Tag Titles.

I finally ordered Shimmer 37-40 on Monday and was quite surprised that they arrived today. Can't wait to watch them.


----------



## jawbreaker

I think I heard that PWG will have new tag belts by the WrestleReunion shows.


----------



## smitlick

Maybe this was just my download but hasn't anyone found that with the Stampede Smith vs Finlay match, it just cuts out massively important parts of the match?

It seems to not make a lot of sense.


----------



## ECW fan

I just got an e-mail from Highspots, apparently my copy of FEAR has shipped!


----------



## Cactus

smitlick said:


> Maybe this was just my download but hasn't anyone found that with the Stampede Smith vs Finlay match, it just cuts out massively important parts of the match?
> 
> It seems to not make a lot of sense.


Yeah. Happened to me too. Shame really, it was an epic match from what I saw. 

While on the subject, I'm going to see Finlay live in a few weeks and I wonder what indy matches of his are worth seeing?


----------



## geraldinhio

_His match with Callihan in evolve is immense , can't say enough good things about it.

I didn't care too much for Finlay/Steen from PWG's BOLA , but many seemed to love it.

It also had a great match in the smash promotion, the name skips my head.

What promotion did Togo/Finlay happen in ?_


----------



## seabs

Cactus said:


> While on the subject, I'm going to see Finlay live in a few weeks and I wonder what indy matches of his are worth seeing?


*All of them? Callihan and Steen matches are the 2 best by a distance. Starbuck match from SMASH is great as long as you don't mind it being really one sided for a title match. Walter match is great bar a shitty finish and the Thatcher match is supposed to be great as long as you don't mind watching handhelds. Konley match is fun too. Finlay/Togo is what it was. Two great workers having a short match.

Edit: Watched a few matches off Gateway of Honor. Horrible show name btw. Almost as horrible as the hard cam. Moving all over the place zooming in at random points and showing about 6 rows of heads with the ring way too far away. Missing spots still even on a DVD show. Watched Jay/TJ, Bravados, WGTT and ANX tags. Jay/TJ wasn't as good as I was hoping. His undercard match with O'Reilly was much better and I was hoping for more of that. Bravados vs Corino/Jacobs was one of the most enjoyable ROH matches all year (not high praise but ok). Lost interest in WGTT/FS early on and never got back into it. Seemed like another average WGTT match. I paid enough attention to know it wasn't really good. Wolves/ANX was your generic ROH main event. No purpose or structure to anything despite them technically wrestling well. Crowd didn't give a shit about ANX which ultimately killed the match even outside of the modern Indy flaws. Davey table bump at the end sucked a million dollars.*


----------



## Bubz

Jesus, I have no interest at all in seeing the new ROH shows.


----------



## peep4life

At the 4:20 mark of the PWG Fear preview thats my pretty face on the left with the beard and black shirt. Great show, interested in how it comes off on dvd


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Gateway To Honor 2011:​*

*1. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Andy "Right Leg" Ridge ****
A good way to open the show, it was a good match, they both impressed and looks great. but i have to admit, Ridge kicks are lame. oh, and Ciampa's barry white driver was awful lol. Delirious run in was funny and that match was just good.

*2. Jay Briscoe vs. TJ Perkins ***1/2*
Another good match, Jay was over as hell and TJ Perkins looks awesome right there. TJ need to join the Embassy in my opinon.

*3. Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Bravado Brothers ***
Hmmmm, comedy match. nothing special, but it works not bad with the crowd, so i'm ok with that. and Corino's new song's great. 

*4. Michael Elgin vs. Grizzly Redwood ***
Wasn't that bad like i thought it would. Elgin and the crowd saved that match. Elgin's counters are fucking great. 

*5. Women of Honor: Mia Yim vs. MsChif **
Great enziguri, Mia Yim.

*6. World Tag Team Title Match: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Bejamin & Charlie Haas) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) ***3/4*
Great match. WGTTT looks great, FS like always were awesome. the ending was sucks because of Shelton (why am i won't suprised) but again the match was great. damm, i really want Cole as a heel, but FS are great. 

*7. Proving Ground Match: World TV Champion Jay Lethal vs. Mark Briscoe *1/2*
No chemistry.

*8. First Time Ever Singles Match: "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett vs. El Generico **3/4*
Bennett was awesome, i love his character and it sucks that he didn't won in Final Battle. pretty good match.

*9. First Time Ever Dream Tag Team Match: The American Wolves (ROH World Champion Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) vs. The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) ****1/2*
Holly shit, that was awesome. it start slow, but damm, that was awesome. in my opinion, best ANX tag-team match (i mean a regular match). oh, and Wolves promo after the match was great. 

*Overall:* 7/10. Good night, but the undercard wasn't that good...​


----------



## smitlick

Just finished TitleMatchWrestlings Shoot with Manny Fernandez & Terry Funk.

I really can't recommend buying this. While it was fun while it lasted, the shoot goes around 1hr 20mins. While it lasted it was fun and some pretty good stories but a big let down. Should've been longer as these guys really worked off each other well.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Hope this is ok to post in here.

I am currently selling a brand new copy of Dragon Gate's Open the German Gate on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220933026055#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Bubz

Holy shit. Marty Scurll was just on Take Me Out (UK dating type show) :lmao.


----------



## NearFall

Anyone here seen the IWAMS Best of CM Punk dvds( 1-5 volumes)?
Im considering getting it locally or through net but would like to know if it is any bit decent?
I got interested by watching a few matches online(plus im a punk mark)
Thanks!


----------



## seabs

Bubz said:


> Holy shit. Marty Scurll was just on Take Me Out (UK dating type show) :lmao.


*









I bet that was like the best thing in history. I can just imagine him on that show.

You've also just indirectly admitted to watching TAKE ME OUT!

I need to catch a repeat of it for Marty. Hopefully when he comes out at the start WOOP WOOP started playing.*


----------



## Certified G

Finished watching IWA-MS Eyes Wide Open yesterday. This is from what I understand the very last show in the Charlestown building because of what happened on this show. The first disc was very good imo, the bubblebath match which screwed IWA out of this building was enjoyable too to say the least.

Disc 2 only had 2 matches on it, a Triple Threat between Cash Flo, Ian Rotten and Chris Hero. It was a decent match, a abit long and repetitive though. After the match Ian takes a mic and says "Years from now, when people talk about the greats of this game they'll say the names Flair, Malenko, Benoit and Hero" or something along those lines, which I thought was pretty cool.
The main event was 2 Tuff Tony vs Nate Webb. Tony severly cuts his hand while smashing a lighttube over the head of Nate, so they had to end the match early.


----------



## Bubz

Seabs said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that was like the best thing in history. I can just imagine him on that show.
> 
> You've also just indirectly admitted to watching TAKE ME OUT!
> 
> I need to catch a repeat of it for Marty. Hopefully when he comes out at the start WOOP WOOP started playing.*


:lmao it's a great show.

he came out and I knew I had seen him somewhere before, and then it showed a clip of him in a wrestling ring and I knew it was him. He started fist pumping when he got a date as well! I marked out.


----------



## Platt

NearFall said:


> Anyone here seen the IWAMS Best of CM Punk dvds( 1-5 volumes)?
> Im considering getting it locally or through net but would like to know if it is any bit decent?
> I got interested by watching a few matches online(plus im a punk mark)
> Thanks!


It's a great set, I should know I made it before Highspots stuck a few bonus matches on and started selling it as their own. If your interested I sell it for a damn sight less than they do.


----------



## McQueen

Did you get anything for that Platt?


----------



## Platt

Nah. Not the only time they've done it either pretty sure the Raven/Sandman and Raven/Dreamer sets they're selling atm were made by a trader.


----------



## McQueen

Need someone killed send me a PM.


----------



## TelkEvolon

McQueen said:


> Need someone killed send me a PM.


You'll kill someone or you want someone killed?


----------



## Pat9010

Please tell me Survival of the Fittest get's better. I've sat through the first 4 matches and it's been nothing but sloppy.


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Gateway Of Honor*

*Tomasso Ciampa vs Andy Ridge*
A nothing match. Dull as hell. ***

*Jay Briscoe vs TJP*
Really good undercard match. I will continue to dislike TJP until he stops just doing exhibition matches. That said this was fun, but only because Jay Briscoe is awesome. I really dig him as a singles guy. ****1/4*

*Bravado's vs Corino/Jacobs*
Fun enjoyable tag match. Some comedy in here as well. *****

*Michael Elgin vs Grizzly Redwood*
Meh. Ok I guess, did Grizz really need to kick out of some of that stuff? Made some of Elgins offense look weak. ****

*Future Shock vs WGTT - Tag Title Match*
Really good tag match until the end which was awful. Probably the best WGTT match in ROH after the KOW matches which is quite sad really. ****1/2*

Didn't watch the womens match.

*Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe*
Boring. Jay Lethal is so fucking dull it's hard to sit through his matches unless it's against someone I really like and Mark has never been great in singles matches. Infact the most entertainment I got from watching this was the realisation that Lethal looks a bit like a less skinny Mos Def.****

*El Generico vs Mike Bennett*
Good match. I was ready to skip this to be honest once Bennett came out since I didn't know what the match was, but then Generico came out and it was instantly worth watching. *****

*ANX vs American Wolves*
This is where I can enjoy this style of wrestling a lot. Davey/Eddie are so much better in tags and I don't mind the MOVEZ so much in a tag match. Plus it was the only match like it on the card. Just great action which is what I expected, it did go too long though, had it ended 5 minutes or so sooner it would have been better imo. ANX are a great tag team, and a perfect example along with the wolves of two guys that are much better suited to tags than singles. ******


----------



## Pat9010

I really liked Gateway to Honor much more than i thought i would. I was expecting a one-match show and was pleasantly surprised by how well the under-card went


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Survival Of The Fittest 2011:*

*1. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Bravado Brothers ***
OK.

*2. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Kyle O’Reilly vs. Andy “Right Leg” Ridge **1/2*
Kickfest. Kyle saved that match. and again, Ridge kicks are awful, if you can't do it right - just don't do it.

*3. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Eddie Edwards vs. “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett ***1/4*
Pretty good, it looks like they have a great chemistry

*4. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Kenny King vs. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa ***1/2*
Great.

*5. Special Challenge Match: Steve Corino with Jimmy Jacobs vs. El Generico **3/4*

*6. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Roderick Strong vs. Rhett Titus **3/4*

*7. Champions Challenge: ROH World Champion Davey Richards and World TV Champion Jay Lethal vs. World Tag Team Champions Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas) ***3/4*
Another awesome match by Shelton and Haas (i can't believe that i just said it), just watch and enjoy.

*8. 2011 Survival of the Fittest Final Elimination Match ****1/2*
What a fucking match... the end was great, one of the best ROH match in the year. 


*Overall Rating: 8.25/10.*​


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> Nah. Not the only time they've done it either pretty sure the Raven/Sandman and Raven/Dreamer sets they're selling atm were made by a trader.


I was under the impression that they were using the ECW footage that RF owns?


----------



## TelkEvolon

smitlick said:


> I was under the impression that they were using the ECW footage that RF owns?


Yep, all that ECW stuff that Highspots has is from RF Videos.


----------



## smitlick

Just finished the Offthemark shoot with Balls & Axl. To say it was the shits is an understatement. I wouldn't pay $5 for this tbh if i had have known it was this bad.


----------



## Emperor DC

_
Over and out._


----------



## Platt

smitlick said:


> I was under the impression that they were using the ECW footage that RF owns?


They are but I suspect they are taking already put together compilations and just adding the fancam stuff which is why they are stuck on as bonus rather than being included in chronological order with the rest of it.


----------



## Cactus

I downloaded the entire Summer of Punk '05 from XWT. First time seeing it, seems like epic stuff so far. I'd recommend you all give it a download. On to the write-up...

*Austin Aries vs CM Punk - ROH World Championship
ROH Death Before Dishonor III; 2005/06/18*

_Wow. What can I say? Fantastic stuff that you really can see where the influence from Punk's Money in the Bank match came from. Punk is leaving ROH and he wants to do something he has never been able to achieve; win the ROH title. The psychology is off the charts and that action ain't half bad either. The post-match promos are some of the best mic work I've seen in a wrestling ring, although it would of helped if some of the crowd weren't riding Punk's dick during his big post-victory speech. Man, this angle is great._

*Rating: ****¾*


----------



## smitlick

Just finished the Volume 2 of the RF Video Shoot with The New Age Outlaws. Was ok. Didn't hate it but wont watch it again.


----------



## Bubz

Cactus said:


> I downloaded the entire Summer of Punk '05 from XWT. First time seeing it, seems like epic stuff so far. I'd recommend you all give it a download. On to the write-up...
> 
> *Austin Aries vs CM Punk - ROH World Championship
> ROH Death Before Dishonor III; 2005/06/18*
> 
> _Wow. What can I say? Fantastic stuff that you really can see where the influence from Punk's Money in the Bank match came from. Punk is leaving ROH and he wants to do something he has never been able to achieve; win the ROH title. The psychology is off the charts and that action ain't half bad either. The post-match promos are some of the best mic work I've seen in a wrestling ring, although it would of helped if some of the crowd weren't riding Punk's dick during his big post-victory speech. Man, this angle is great._
> 
> *Rating: ****¾*


Brilliant match. The only thing I didn't like was Punk completely no selling the Aries combo and going straight into the Vice. I did love him no selling the Pesi Plunge though, that was awesome.

Daniels promo after Punk's is fucking amazing as well.


----------



## jawbreaker

Everyone always talks about Punk in that match, and with good reason, but it was really Aries who made it as great as it was. His best performance in his entire title reign. Fucking amazing and probably the 2005 ROH MOTY.


----------



## Cactus

Bubz said:


> Brilliant match. The only thing I didn't like was Punk completely no selling the Aries combo and going straight into the Vice. I did love him no selling the Pesi Plunge though, that was awesome.
> 
> Daniels promo after Punk's is fucking amazing as well.


Yeah. I marked during that Pepsi Plunge no-sell, but then it got a bit silly after Aries beat the shit out of Punk and got locked in the vice.


----------



## McQueen

I hated the Plunge no sell. TROLOLOLOLOL Lets make my own move look like garbage!

Probably my only problem with that match though.


----------



## smitlick

Just finished RF Videos 2nd Shoot with The Godwinns... Quick warning for anyone thats wanting to pick this up, they are drunk and do weed on the shoot which therefore equals them rambling for nearly 2 hours and repeating everything they say on various occasions.

Its just been announced that Kayfabe Commentaries are doing a YouShoot with Colt Cabana



*Chikara - Small But Mighty*

1. Jigsaw vs Obariyon
***

*2. 12 Large Summit*
Hallowicked vs Icarus
***1/4

3. Jessie McKay vs Kana
**3/4

4. Eddie Kingston vs Kobald
**1/4

*5. 12 Large Summit*
Mike Quackenbush vs Sara Del Rey
****

6. The Colony & Ophidian vs The BDK
***1/2

7. UltraMantis Black vs Archibald Peck
***

*8. Campeonatos de Parejas*
F.I.S.T. vs Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada
***3/4​


----------



## Rickey

ROH said:


> Filmed in Chicago Ridge, Ring of Honor's original annual event features an ROH World Title match between Davey Richards & El Generico, a Tag Title bout with Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin defending against The All Night Express, Roderick Strong stepping onto the Proving Ground against ROH TV Champion Jay Lethal, an unwanted appearance by "Wrestling's Worst Nightmare" Kevin Steen, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 1. Four Corner Survival: "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett vs. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Grizzly Redwood
> 
> 2. Jimmy Jacobs with Steve Corino vs. Tommaso Ciampa with The Embassy
> 
> 3. Eddie Edwards vs. Kyle O'Reilly
> 
> 4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks
> 
> 5. Proving Ground Match: World TV Champion Jay Lethal vs. Roderick Strong
> 
> 6. World Tag Team Title Match: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) vs. The All Night Express (Rhett Titus & Kenny King)
> 
> 7. ROH World Title Match: Davey Richards vs. El Generico
> 
> DVD Bonus:
> 
> - Andy "Right Leg" Ridge vs. Mike Sydal
> 
> - ROH Video Wire 12/16/11


----------



## Cactus

Somewhat curious to see what Generico/Richards would be like.


----------



## Bubz

I really dig the cover idea, and the show sounds good imo. Looking forward to Davey/Generico a lot.


----------



## mk92071

I have a big stack of 12 shows I need to get around too (mostly DGUSA and EVOLVE) so expect some reviews when I get the chance to do that. I'm really behind in wrestling watching but my goal of this year is to keep up with most indy wrestling. I usually lose track of ROH, CHIKARA, and others really fast.


----------



## seabs

*If Davey has a intolerable match with Generico then I might just give up on Davey in ROH all together for the short term.*


----------



## EffectRaven

The live reports said Davey/Generico was great

I also just watched Davey vs. Elgin from the last television show and it was fantastic, probably the best match of the new show so far ***3/4-****. Anyone who says Davey can't sell or story-tell needs to see this


----------



## Mark.

EffectRaven said:


> The live reports said Davey/Generico was great
> 
> I also just watched Davey vs. Elgin from the last television show and it was fantastic, probably the best match of the new show so far ***3/4-****. Anyone who says Davey can't sell or story-tell needs to see this


I've seen it and while I agree it's a very good match, it doesn't really disprove all the matches where doesn't sell or tell a story.


----------



## EffectRaven

^It doesn't disprove the issue but it shows he's capable. Which in a way makes it more frustrating


----------



## Cactus

EffectRaven said:


> ^It doesn't disprove the issue but it shows he's capable. Which in a way makes it more frustrating


I'm pretty sure it's common knowledge that Davey is capable, but he never chooses to do so. Turn him heel and he'll be at his bet.


----------



## smitlick

The cover for GBH looks fantastic. Love it.


----------



## EffectRaven

smitlick said:


> The cover for GBH looks fantastic. Love it.


It's fantastic!


----------



## smitlick

Just picked up these in the SMV Sale

wXw 11th Anniversary Show
AAW Scars & Stripes 2011
Force 1 - F1 vs wXw
St Louis Anarchy - The Gateway To Anarchy


----------



## Chismo

People who still think Bennett is bad need to watch his matches with Generico (Gateway) and Edwards (SOTF). He was great and those matches were great. The Prodigy is a guy who knows how to incorporate his persona into matches. I really appreciate that. I mean, love him or hate him, but saying he's bad is bullshit, IMO... It's "Cena can't wrestle" crap of Indys, if you ask me.

Oh, and Generico vs. Corino from SOTF was a great, great match. The storytelling was off the charts and really personal. Those guys are true wrestling generals. It's not a MOTYC, but it's one of the most enjoyable ROH matches in 2011.


----------



## EmbassyForever

JoeRulz said:


> People who still think Bennett is bad need to watch his matches with Generico (Gateway) and Edwards (SOTF). He was great and those matches were great. The Prodigy is a guy who knows how to incorporate his persona into matches. I really appreciate that. I mean, love him or hate him, but saying he's bad is bullshit, IMO... It's "Cena can't wrestle" crap of Indys, if you ask me.


100%
"Who sucks now??"
"You!"
LOL.


----------



## KingCrash

JoeRulz said:


> People who still think Bennett is bad need to watch his matches with Generico (Gateway) and Edwards (SOTF). He was great and those matches were great. The Prodigy is a guy who knows how to incorporate his persona into matches. I really appreciate that. I mean, love him or hate him, but saying he's bad is bullshit, IMO... It's "Cena can't wrestle" crap of Indys, if you ask me.


I'll have to see those to see if you're correct on those, but based on what he's done so far besides those match it's at least fair to say that Bennett is fit for ROH style-matches at least. Besides Bennett's matches with Cole and one with Corino they've been boring wastes of time. He's one of those guys who I think would probably do better in WWE then ROH just because of the style differences and what the fans expect and want. He's got his character down outside the ring but once the bell rings unless he's in with a guy that can get the crowd firmly behind him it's a chore to sit though his matches.


----------



## EffectRaven

I've enjoyed his matches with Lethal. While nothing special I think they've all been solid matches especially for TV


----------



## Bubz

The Generico match from Gateway Of Honor is a really good match, granted it's El freakin' Generico in there with Bennett, but he puts on a great heel performance.


----------



## kwjr86

The SOTF final was awesome and once it got down to Elgin/O'Reily it was incredible. Go out of your way to see at least the last portion with Elgin/O'Reily. Match as a whole around ****1/4


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Back To The Basics*

1. Colt Cabana vs Delirious
**

2. Alex Law & Ricky Landell vs The Ring Crew Express
1/2*

3. Jack Evans vs Spanky
***

4. Izzy & Deranged vs Azrieal & Dixie
**3/4

5. Roderick Strong vs Homicide
***

6. Allison Danger vs Daizee Haze vs Lacey vs Cindy Rogers
**1/4

*7. ROH Tag Titles*
Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer vs Colt Cabana & Nigel McGuiness
**3/4

8. James Gibson vs Rocky Romero
***1/2

9. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs CM Punk & Spanky
***3/4-****​


----------



## Chismo

kwjr86 said:


> The SOTF final was awesome and once it got down to Elgin/O'Reily it was incredible. Go out of your way to see at least the last portion with Elgin/O'Reily. Match as a whole around ****1/4


The match was a mindless spotfest right until Elgin/O'Reilly. Elgin/O'Reilly mini-match was fantastic and dramatic, but some shitty and illogical stuff happened before that, when all 6 guys were there - like that double missile dropkick (from Eddie and Kyle), and especially Elgin's top buckle moonsault on 5(!) guys. I hate moves like that, they're too fake and illogical, completely business exposing, and ruin matches from me, in terms of ratings and overall quality. I mean, those 5 guys just standing there together waiting for Elgin to jump on them, how stupid is that? I hate spots like that in wrestling, it's impossible to suspend your disbelief, no matter how hard you try.

To sum up, I'm not hating, I really liked the match, even with low rating (*1/4), it was like one of those movies that you know are stupid and illogical, but you still enjoy them.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Tag Team Turmoil 2011:​​*

ROH Contenders Tag Team Lottery Tournament Match #1:
Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly vs. Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander: ***1/4
Good opener.

ROH Contenders Tag Team Lottery Tournament Match #2:
The Briscoe Brothers vs. The Bravado Brothers: **1/2

Kenny King vs. Mike Bennett: **1/2

ROH World Tag Team Championship match:
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team(c) vs. El Generico and Colt Cabana: *1/2
Awful awful awful awful

ROH Contenders Tag Team Lottery Tournament Finals:
Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly vs. The Bravado Brothers: ***1/4

Mike Bennett vs. Rhett Titus: **1/2

The American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong and Michael Elgin: ****1/2

*Overall Rating: 6.5/10, worst ROH show of the year.*

--

*ROH No Escape 2011:*

Mike Bennett vs. Andy Ridge: **1/2

Mark Briscoe vs. Kenny King: **1/2

Jay Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus: **3/4

The American Wolves vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly: ****3/4
Amazing.

Michael Elgin and Chase Owens vs. Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander: **1/2

Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana: ***1/2

Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The Bravado Brothers: *

Steel Cage match:
El Generico vs. Roderick Strong: ****

*Overall Rating: 7/10*​


----------



## bigbuxxx

JoeRulz said:


> they're too fake and illogical, completely business exposing


i don't know how these go together and this is just me nitpicking (not really at you but people who use the term "business exposing") but if you try to think logical about wrestling then you'll forgo any disbelief you try to have because it's all illogical and business exposing.


----------



## Bubz

I also really hate it when there are lots of guys just standing there outside waiting to catch a dive, clearly looking at the guy who's about to jump. The way they just stand there together watching just really annoys me and always has done.


----------



## Platt

> Coming later this week on DVD will be a two disc compilation feauring "That Young Knockout Kid" Chris Hero. This compilation includes over 20 of Hero's best matches & moments starting from his debut against Bryan Danielson that kicked off a 7 month war with CZW, his first tag title reign with Claudio Castagnoli, Chris' days with Sweet ‘N’ Sour Inc, and through the early days of "That Young Knockout Kid". Check back for additional details.


(Y)


----------



## Bubz

Awesome.


----------



## Chismo

Hell yeah at the Hero DVD!



bigbuxxx said:


> i don't know how these go together and this is just me nitpicking (not really at you but people who use the term "business exposing") but if you try to think logical about wrestling then you'll forgo any disbelief you try to have because it's all illogical and business exposing.


Well, you gotta draw the line somewhere. Some spots are just not needed. 



Bubz said:


> I also really hate it when there are lots of guys just standing there outside waiting to catch a dive, clearly looking at the guy who's about to jump. The way they just stand there together watching just really annoys me and always has done.


Yeah, this.


----------



## Rickey




----------



## ECW fan

I got my copy of PWG Fear in the mail today. I can't wait to watch this sucker.


----------



## RavenMark

*PWG Steen Wolf.*

Just got this last night and gotta say a very solid PWG show. Ladder Match Between Steen and Generico was great, Thats how a ladder match should be done. Anybody seen it yet and what was your review on it?


----------



## TelkEvolon

Those ROH "Best Of" DVDs have been packed full of great stuff, Can't wait to see what they stick on the Hero one.


----------



## TelkEvolon

*Re: PWG Steen Wolf.*

I think I gave it a **** or ****1/4

Great match, didn't have anywhere near as much meaning as the Final Battle match.

Also, had all the other problems that come with doing a singles Ladder Match. But still a great match with a ton of sick spots.


----------



## RavenMark

*Re: PWG Steen Wolf.*

Agreed. Steen's commentary on the opening match was just great haha.

Edit-I gotta add to The Future Shock and Young Bucks match had me marking out during that Super Kick Exchange, Great Tag match.


----------



## EffectRaven

The Hero DVD is awesome news but it begs the question: Does this mean he's here to stay? All of the other best of's have been made to promote their top stars


----------



## TelkEvolon

EffectRaven said:


> The Hero DVD is awesome news but it begs the question: Does this mean he's here to stay? All of the other best of's have been made to promote their top stars


Yeah, seems odd that they'd promote Hero like this if he was just staying for a couple of shows.

But I can never have enough ROH Best Of DVDs, so no complaints here.


----------



## Neutronic

*Re: PWG Steen Wolf.*

Preferred their Final Battle match.

Oh and not to burst your bubble

The entire Steenwolf DVD is available for free on Dailymotion


----------



## EffectRaven

Rickey said:


>


Coleman is awesome

I also really like the mini hype video at the end. ROH needs to do that more often


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - War of the Wire*

1. Hotstuff Hernandez & Fast Eddie vs The Backseat Boys
*3/4

2. Special K vs The Carnage Crew, SAT & Slugger
**

*3. Gauntlet*
CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave vs Matt Stryker vs Colt Cabana vs BJ Whitmer
**3/4

4. The Outkast Killaz vs Slyk Wagner Brown & April Hunter
1/2*

5. Xavier vs John Walters
**3/4

*6. ROH Tag Titles*
The Briscoes vs The Prophecy
***1/4

*7. ROH Title*
Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles
***1/2

*8. Barbed Wire*
Steve Corino vs Homicide
****​


----------



## Meteora2004

*ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton*

1) Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright - **1/2
2) The House of Truth (Christin Able and Josh Raymond) vs. The Dark City Fight Club (Jon Davis and Kory Chavis) - **1/4
3) Jimmy Rave vs. Grizzly Redwood - *1/4
4) Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4-****
5) The Briscoe Brothers (Jay and Mark Briscoe) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) - ***
6) Rasche Brown vs. Silas Young - *
7) Colt Cabana and Petey Williams vs. Austin Aries and Rhett Titus - **1/2
8) Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - ****1/4


----------



## KingCrash

TelkEvolon said:


> Yeah, seems odd that they'd promote Hero like this if he was just staying for a couple of shows.
> 
> But I can never have enough ROH Best Of DVDs, so no complaints here.


I can see them doing it either way, if he's only here a short amount of time they make some cash off him before he joins WWE and if he stays it can be a reintroduction for new fans. Plus the comp itself should be very good. Any word on the SMV 3 Disc Hero comp that was supposed to come out?


----------



## TelkEvolon

If they wanna make cash start putting out the Best Ofs of guys like Punk, Joe, Styles, Daniels, Danielson.


----------



## KingCrash

But then they straddle the line of wanting to promote the past but not wanting to over-promote guys in other companies. With Hero even if he signs with WWE it's not like immediately he's going to be on national tv so it's fine if they put out a comp of him. Plus I think all those guys already have comps except for Daniels.


----------



## FITZ

It's good to have cash again. Just made a huge Highspots order and I can't wait to get it. Picked up Fear, Steen Wolf, Evolve 9, The Perils of Rockn'Roll Decadence, the 10 DVD sampler, and a DVD from some company that runs a couple hours from my house. I found it magical that all of this only cost me $5.50 to ship.


----------



## Platt

Damn you, costs me $7 shipping for 1 DVD


----------



## FITZ

I think you mean, "Damn the Atlantic Ocean!" And you at least have a favorable exchange rate so the DVDs themselves probably cost you a lot less then they cost me.


----------



## Corey

Well the Hero set is out. Entitled Chris Hero: Ring of Hero. https://www.rohwrestling.com/product/chris-hero-ring-hero-2-disc-set



> From an unwanted outsider to an athletic marvel to a King of Wrestling, Chris Hero has come so far during his tenure in Ring of Honor and this is where it all started. This compilation includes over 20 of Hero's best matches & moments starting from his debut against Bryan Danielson that kicked off a 7 month war with CZW, his first tag title reign with Claudio Castagnoli, Chris' days with Sweet ‘N’ Sour Inc, and through the early days of "That Young Knockout Kid". Whether it be singles competition or in tag team matches, Hero has stepped into the ring with everyone from Samoa Joe to Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong to Lance Storm, and Austin Aries to The Briscoes just to name a few. Through it all, Hero has constantly adapted his fighting style to stay at the top of his game, and this 2-DVD set chronicles the evolution of "That Young Knockout Kid". He concusses with his kicks, he KO's with his elbows, and with all his successes in Ring of Honor, Chris can certainly claim that ROH actually stands for Ring of Hero...
> 
> 
> *Disc 1*
> 1. Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson...Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06
> 2. ROH-CZW angle/brawl from Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06
> 3. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, & Super Dragon vs. Samoa Joe, BJ Whitmer, & Adam Pearce...The 100th Show 4/22/06
> 4. Kings of Wrestling vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (World Tag Team Title Match)...Glory By Honor V Night 2 9/16/06
> 5. Kings of Wrestling vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal (clip- World Tag Team Title Match)...Dethroned 11/25/06
> 6. KoW vs. Briscoes (Highlights)...International Challenge 12/22/06
> 7. Kings of Wrestling vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe...Final Battle 2006 12/23/06
> 8. Hero & Sweeney interrupt Bruno Sammartino...All Star Extravaganza III 3/30/07
> 9. Chris Hero vs. Nigel McGuinness (Pure Rules Match)...Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1 8/10/07
> 10. Chris Hero vs. Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Rocky Romero vs. Roderick Strong vs. Human Tornado...Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07
> 11. Hero vs. McGuinness (Highlights)...Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07
> 12. Chris Hero vs. El Generico...Glory By Honor VI Night 2 11/3/07
> Bonus Footage: Sweet N Sour promos with Bobby Dempsey
> 
> 
> *Disc 2*
> 13. Chris Hero vs. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (Highlights)...Final Battle 2007 12/30/07
> 14. Chris Hero vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Steel Cage Match)...Breakout 1/25/08
> 15. Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong...Battle For Supremacy 6/27/08
> 16. Lance Storm altercation with Sweet N Sour Inc...Northern Navigation 7/25/08
> 17. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong & Naomichi Marufuji...New Horizons 7/26/08
> 18. Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH World Title Match)...Never Say Die 5/8/09
> 20. Chris Hero vs. Lance Storm...Death Before Dishonor VII Night 2 7/25/09
> 21. Chris Hero vs. KENTA...ROH on HDNet Episode 29
> 22. Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson...Final Countdown Tour: Dayton 9/18/09
> 23. Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston (Clip)...Glory By Honor 9/19/09
> 24. Chris Hero vs. Kenny Omega...ROH on HDNet Episode 42
> 25. Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston (Fight Without Honor)...Final Battle 2009 12/19/09


Well, it doesn't look like I'll be getting it because once again I already own nearly all of it. But it looks great, love that they added Sweet n Sour promos. I really wish we could've gotten the Cage of Death instead of the match from The 100th Show. That was already on Bloodstained Honor. Also really like the addition of the Survival of the Fittest match.


----------



## Chismo

I've never seen those Nigel matches. I need to get this.


----------



## Rickey

Also going by the newswire:



ROH said:


> Speaking of Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team, keep an eye on the ROH Store next week for our latest DVD compilation, WGTT: The Anthology Vol. 1!


https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/january-19th-newswire

and going by the television show: Northern Aggression and Southern Defiance will come together in a two disc set for $19.95

edit: I wonder why some of the hero matches are clipped and highlighted? The Edwards, Richards, Briscoes and Strong sets didn't have any clipped/highlighted matches. Someone correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Corey

Oh god no... Pulled from the latest newswire:


> - Speaking of Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team, keep an eye on the ROH Store next week for our latest DVD compilation, WGTT: The Anthology Vol. 1!


Anthology? They've barely been around over a year... Where's my Danielson anthology?


----------



## KingKicks

WGTT.....The Anthology......Vol. 1

Get the fuck out.


----------



## Emperor DC

Oh dear, here we go again.


----------



## Chismo

Great news (IMO) from ROH:



> ROH confirmed today that the ROH World Hvt. Title will be defended on March 30 and March 31 in Ft. Lauderdale, Fla. during WrestleMania weekend. Both title defenses will air live on iPPV on GFL.TV. ROH's current World Hvt. Champion is Davey Richards.


- from Torch


----------



## bigbuxxx

JoeRulz said:


> Great news (IMO) from ROH


i think so to. i was pretty disappointed last year when Eddie only defended on Night 1 even though it makes sense.


----------



## Bubz

WGTT Anthology Vol 1 :lmao


----------



## EffectRaven

Have WGTT even had enough matches to fill an anthology? Let alone good ones?


----------



## Mark.

EffectRaven said:


> Have WGTT even had enough matches to fill an anthology? Let alone good ones?


They could fill a single disk with good matches, but the thing is, they're not as good as a lot of the matches on the other sets and they're all fresh in our minds, so hardly anyone will have the desire to buy this DVD until maybe next year.


----------



## seabs

> 9. Chris Hero vs. Nigel McGuinness (Pure Rules Match)...Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1 8/10/07


*Man I wish ROH matches were as fun as this one these days.

WGTT set is a joke but anyone who didn't see it coming mustn't be paying close attention to the current ROH product. *


----------



## Corey

Don't know if anyone's seen the Pro Wrestling Superstars card for WrestleReunion weekend, but it looks like so much fun and honestly outshines the other two imo.


> "Man Scout" Jake Manning v. Roderick Strong
> 
> "Unholy Alliance" Tajiri and Mikey Whipwreck v. "7OH!4" Cedric Alexander and Caleb Konley
> 
> *World of Sport Rules*
> Colt Cabana v. Fit Finlay
> 
> ROH World Champion Davey Richards v. Harry Smith
> 
> Lucha Minis Collide - Mascarita Dorada v. DEMUS 316
> 
> *LA Street Fight, No DQ and No Countouts*
> "The Antichrist of Wrestling" Kevin Steen v. "Innovator of Hardcore" Tommy Dreamer
> 
> The Young Bucks v. The Great Sasuke & El Generico
> 
> *Special Guest Referee: Mick Foley*
> The Steiner Brothers v. The New Age Outlaws
> 
> WrestleReunion's "nearly famous" 20 Man WrestleRoyale (Legends Battle Royale featuring Carlos Colon, Kevin Sullivan, "The Godfather" Charles Wright, Lanny Poffo, Larry Zbyszko, Matt Classic, Rock Riddle, Raven, Jimmy Hart, Greg Valentine, Brutus Beefcake, Virgil and more)


----------



## Bubz

> "Man Scout" Jake Manning v. Roderick Strong
> 
> "Unholy Alliance" Tajiri and Mikey Whipwreck v. "7OH!4" Cedric Alexander and Caleb Konley
> 
> World of Sport Rules
> Colt Cabana v. Fit Finlay
> 
> ROH World Champion Davey Richards v. Harry Smith
> 
> Lucha Minis Collide - Mascarita Dorada v. DEMUS 316
> 
> LA Street Fight, No DQ and No Countouts
> "The Antichrist of Wrestling" Kevin Steen v. "Innovator of Hardcore" Tommy Dreamer
> 
> The Young Bucks v. The Great Sasuke & El Generico
> 
> Special Guest Referee: Mick Foley
> The Steiner Brothers v. The New Age Outlaws
> 
> WrestleReunion's "nearly famous" 20 Man WrestleRoyale (Legends Battle Royale featuring Carlos Colon, Kevin Sullivan, "The Godfather" Charles Wright, Lanny Poffo, Larry Zbyszko, Matt Classic, Rock Riddle, Raven, Jimmy Hart, Greg Valentine, Brutus Beefcake, Virgil and more)


Aw man that looks awesome lol.


----------



## Cactus

That card looks stupidly fun. Any word when we can get our hands on a copy?


----------



## Corey

The show's on the 28th so probably not until somewhere in March I'd assume.


----------



## McQueen

Seabs said:


> *Man I wish ROH matches were as fun as this one these days.
> 
> WGTT set is a joke but anyone who didn't see it coming mustn't be paying close attention to the current ROH product. *


Agreed, thats one of my favorite ROH matches.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Glory By Honor X:*

Four Corner Survival:
Mike Bennett vs. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Grizzly Redwood: ***1/2
Good, very fun match. Elgin never looked better.

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tommaso Ciampa: ** 
STEEN IS GOD!

Eddie Edwards vs. Kyle O'Reilly: ****

The Briscoe Brothers vs. The Young Bucks: ***3/4
Another great match, but too short in my opinion (13 min).

Proving Ground match:
ROH World Television Champion Jay Lethal vs. Roderick Strong: ***1/4

ROH World Tag Team Championship match:
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team(c) vs. The All Night Express: ***1/4
Not bad.

ROH World Championship match:
Davey Richards(c) vs. El Generico: ****1/4-****1/2
Very very very very very good. 

*Overall Rating: 8.25*​


----------



## bigbuxxx

Steen/Dragon vs Young Bucks was sick good. So hard hitting, violent, and fun. This was like the Steen/Generico ladder match on crack. Not gonna throw a rating on it, just go watch it.


----------



## Chismo

Seabs, we're waiting...:nas


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> It's good to have cash again. Just made a huge Highspots order and I can't wait to get it. Picked up Fear, Steen Wolf, Evolve 9, The Perils of Rockn'Roll Decadence, the 10 DVD sampler, and a DVD from some company that runs a couple hours from my house. I found it magical that all of this only cost me $5.50 to ship.


I think i added the DVD Sampler last month and it would've cost me $20 just ship that.......


----------



## Caponex75

Seabs better post it before they take his precious site next.


----------



## KingKicks

I had a massive smile on my face whilst looking at that Pro Wrestling Superstars card.


----------



## Corey

Hate it when they exclude new releases...


----------



## KingKicks

Might as well use this sale to finally get some new shows.


----------



## seabs

*PWG Fear*

*Fightin Taylor Boys vs Kenny King & TJ Perkins*
_***1/2_

*Roderick Strong vs Amazing Red*
_***1/2_

*Joey Ryan. Scorpio Sky, Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas vs B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candace LaRae*
_****1/2_

*Chris Hero vs Willie Mack*
_****_

*RockNES Monsters vs Future Shock*
_***1/4_

*American Wolves vs Super Smash Brothers*
_****1/2_

*El Generico vs Dick Togo*
_****1/4_

*Young Bucks vs Super Dragon & Kevin Steen - Guerrilla Warfare Match - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_***3/4_​


----------



## topper1

In the middle of Steen/Dragon vs Young Bucks and I gotta say Nick Jackson magically being held down by nothing as SD kicks his brothers head into his nuts might be the most retarded thing I have ever seen. Instead of moving his hands around in fear he should have pretended to have been knocked out considering nothing was holding him in place. Shit like this pisses me off to no end I don't like being reminded that wrestling is fake while I'm watching it.

On a side note nothing awesome has happened and the crowd seems to wanna lie and chant this is awesome. Cant the trolls in cali wait till something awesome really happens? Maybe the awful f5 or the curb stomp looked better in person then it did on dvd.

Final rating **3/4 awful match barely made watchable by the 6 or 7 cool spots.


----------



## Meteora2004

*ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago*

1) Petey Williams vs. Rhett Titus - **1/4
2) Six Man Mayhem: Silas Young vs. Alex Payne vs. Rasche Brown vs. Sal Rinauro vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Kyle O'Reilly - **1/2
3) The House of Truth vs. Brent Albright & Bobby Dempsey - **
4) Dog Collar Match: Jimmy Rave vs. Necro Butcher - **3/4
5) Dark City Fight Club vs. The Young Bucks - ***
6) Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***
7) ROH World Tag Team Championship: The American Wolves (c) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - ***1/2
8) ROH World Championship: Austin Aries (c) vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4


----------



## kwjr86

Wow Seabs... Show of the year?


----------



## diestra408

Chicharito™ said:


> I had a massive smile on my face whilst looking at that Pro Wrestling Superstars card.


IS TRUE


----------



## EffectRaven

Nobody mentioned this buuuut this was in the recent newswire 



> Both Ring of Honor and CHIKARA officials will be meeting this Friday afternoon in Philadelphia regarding April 28th in Chicago Ridge, IL. Expect an official detailed announcement soon.


It's a win-win. Bolsters the ROH roster and makes their shows more interesting, and provides exposure for Chikara via ROH's larger audience


----------



## KingCrash

Damn Fear looks great and I have got to see that Wolves/SSB match. And :lmao at ROH having the sheer audacity of labeling the WGTT comp Volume 1.


*AAW - War Is Coming*



Dan Lawrence, Samuray Del Sol & Zero Gravity (CJ Esparza & Bret Gakiya) vs. The Clash (Tommy Treznik, Camerson Skyy, J. Miller & Austin Mannix) - **1/2

Mena Libra vs. MsChif - *

The Awesome Threesome (Knight Wagner & Jordan McEntyre) vs. Gregory Iron & Christian Faith - **1/2

*AAW Heritage Title*
Mason Beck vs. Michael Elgin - ***1/4

*Chicago Street Fight*
Keith Walker, Jesse Emerson & N8 Mattson vs. Marion Fontaine, Darin Corbin & Danny Daniels - **

*AAW Tag Team Titles*
Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) vs. Josh Raymond & Christian Able - ***

Matt Cross vs. Shane Hollister - **1/4

*Dog Collar Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/4

*AAW Heavyweight Title*
Silas Young vs. Rhino - **1/2​


----------



## jawbreaker

When was that show?


----------



## McQueen

Nevermind, it was pretty recent.


----------



## Certified G

Finished watching "Southern Kings Of Death - Best of Six Feet Under (Insane Lane & Freakshow)" It had some good matches on the dvd, however the Freakshow vs Insane Lane was by far the worst, considering this is a dvd about them that speaks volume lol.


----------



## seabs

jawbreaker said:


> When was that show?


*Raymond and Able have been back for a few months if that's what you're asking.*


----------



## Tarfu

El Generico wrestling in Finland this March, just two months away. Gotta be there or else I'll live in constant self-hatred for the rest of my life.


----------



## jawbreaker

Seabs said:


> *Raymond and Able have been back for a few months if that's what you're asking.*


Like, consistently? Damn. They need to get booked more places (assuming they're as good as they were pre-injury).


----------



## KingCrash

jawbreaker said:


> Like, consistently? Damn. They need to get booked more places (assuming they're as good as they were pre-injury).


They're getting there (still have a bit of rust on them), but I don't know how much either wants to wrestle outside the Midwest right now.


*AAW - Windy City Classic VII*


*Elimination Tag - Winners Get Placed In Heavyweight Title Match*
Sami Callihan, Johnny Gargano, Gregory Iron & J. Miller vs. Shane Hollister, Austin Mannix, Mat Fitchett & Louis Lyndon - ***

Samuray Del Sol vs. Alex Colon - *1/2

Keith Walker & Jesse Emerson vs. Awesome Threesome (Knight Wagner & Jordan McEntyre) - **

Darin Corbin vs. N8 Mattson - **

The Clash (Tommy Treznik, Camerson Skyy & Mena Libra) vs. Zero Gravity (CJ Esparza & Bret Gakiya) & MsChif - **1/2

Ryan Boz vs. Mason Beck - **

Michael Elgin vs. BJ Whitmer - ****

*AAW Tag Team Titles*
Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) vs. Josh Raymond & Christian Able - ***1/2

*AAW Heavyweight Title*
Silas Young vs. Dan Lawrence vs. J. Miller vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Sami Callihan - ***3/4

*I Quit Match - Loser Leaves For 90 Days*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon - ****


*AIW - They Live*


BJ Whitmer vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4 - ***1/2

Aero! vs. Facade vs. John Kermon vs. Izeah Bonds vs. Tony Kozina vs. Archibald Peck - **1/4

Josh Prohibition vs. Eric Ryan - **1/4

*Intense Division Title*
Marion Fontaine vs. Bobby Beverly - **1/2

The Chad vs. Tommy Mercer (TNA's Crimson) - **

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Sugar Dunkerton - **3/4

AR Fox vs. Uhaa Nation - ***1/4

Johnny Gargano & Tim Donst vs. Aeroform (Louis Lyndon & Flip Kendrick) - ***1/4

Cherry Bomb vs. Hailey Hatred - **1/4

*AIW Tag Team Titles*
The Olsen Twins (Colin & Jimmy Olsen) vs. Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) - ***

*Absolute Title*
Shiima Xion vs. Rickey Shane Page - ***1/2
​


----------



## seabs

*HWA Heartland Cup Night 1*

*Rich Swann vs Jake Crist*
_**3/4_

*Gerome Phillips vs Chrisjen Hayme*
_***1/4+_

*Jesse Emmerson vs Paul Birchill*
_**3/4_

*Necro Butcher vs Ron Mathis*
_***1/4_

*Tim Donst vs Jeremy Madrox*
_***_

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Dustin Rayz*
_***1/2_

*Sami Callihan vs Dave Crist*
_***_

*BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs*
_***1/4_

*Overall:*
_Not a bad match on the card and some really enjoyable ones. Looking forward to Night 2._​


----------



## Lane

Just watched Cage of Death 13, Windy City Classic 7, Nightmare Before Xmas 5 and Back in Flesh

COD 13 is probably the best COD shpw put on by CZW. Had a little something for everyone. Windy City classic 7 was good but got boring in some places. Loved seeing the origional HOT being back and Jacobs hiting a sick flip piledriver. NBX5 from AIW was just a very fun show overall. Gargano murderd Dawson and I wouldnt be shocked if Dawson has brain damage after his beating. Back in Flesh from BEYOND is easily in my top 5 shows of 2011. Cant describe everyhting that went down but every match was from alright to awesome. Well worth the 15 bucks.


----------



## Corey

Well... it's out. The artwork is extremely bland but honestly the match listing isn't awful.
https://www.rohwrestling.com/product/wgtt-anthology-vol-1-dvd


> Featuring 8 of Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin's best matches including 3 never before released bouts from episodes of "ROH on HDNet". See WGTT battle The Briscoes, The Kings of Wrestling, and more as they pursue the ROH World Tag Team Titles!
> 
> 1. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The Kings of Wrestling....Glory By Honor IX 9/11/10
> 2. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The Bravado Brothers...ROH on HDNet Episode 88
> 3. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The All Night Express...ROH on HDNet Episode 91
> 4. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The Kings of Wrestling...SoCal Showdown II 1/28/11
> 5. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team & The Briscoe Brothers vs. The Kings of Wrestling & The All Night Express...ROH on HDNet Episode 93
> 6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team & Davey Richards vs. The Kings of Wrestling & Roderick Strong...World's Greatest 2/25/11
> 7. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The Briscoe Brothers...9th Anniversary Show 2/26/11
> 8. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The Kings of Wrestling...Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 1 4/1/11


----------



## Bubz

Ah I see, they've done volume 1 up to the title change. It's after that they started to really annoy people, volume 2 is going to suck so much.


----------



## EmbassyForever

6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team & Davey Richards vs. The Kings of Wrestling & Roderick Strong...World's Greatest 2/25/11
Oh, that match was great.


----------



## jawbreaker

not really


----------



## KingCrash

Bubz said:


> Ah I see, they've done volume 1 up to the title change. It's after that they started to really annoy people, volume 2 is going to suck so much.


Don't particularly think this one is great. The Kings matches are good as well as World's Greatest but those HDNET matches besides the Bravado squash felt like they were going at half speed and then there's the meh Briscoes match.


----------



## Certified G

I'm watching ROH WrestleRave 2003 currently, I'm at match #2, Matt Stryker vs Chad Colleyier, and my god, this match is boring as hell imo. It's a Tap Out match, reminds me off long drawn out boring UFC fights (I like UFC, but not 5, 5 minute rounds laying on top of each other), it also reminds me of amateur wrestling. Hopefully the match isn't too long. -_-


----------



## Cactus

*PWG Fear*

Fightin Taylor Boys vs Kenny King & TJ Perkins
****¼*

Roderick Strong vs Amazing Red
_Roderick's power meshed well with Red's speed and it made for a good match. Roderick showed some personality for once too._
*****

Joey Ryan, Scorpio Sky, Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas vs B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candace LaRae
_This was probably one of the best comedy matches I have seen. Some genuine laugh-out-loud moments mixed with some jaw-dropping spots. Five-star entertainment._
*Too Awesome For Stars*

Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
_Very stiff and featured much more psychology than your typical PWG match._
****¾*

RockNES Monsters vs Future Shock
****¾*

American Wolves vs Super Smash Brothers
******

*Non-Title Dream Match*
El Generico vs Dick Togo
_Dick goes out with a blast. Both guys really got the crowd going and it made each near-fall feel even more epic. Nice to see a Pepsi Plunge again too. Fuck Fuck Fuck._
*****¼*

*PWG - World Tag Team Championships - Guerrilla Warfare*
The Young Bucks (c) vs Super Dragon & Kevin Steen
_An extremely violent brawl with it's share of awesome spots. However, outside the spots, I wouldn't really say it was a good match. _
****¼*

*Overall:*
Even if the main event did come as a bit of a disappointment, I've had the most fun watching a PWG show since when I first saw last year's BOLA. Easy thumb's up.​


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## seabs

*Mark keeps stealing the show in them vids.*


----------



## Certified G

Has anyone seen IWA MS' Something To Prove? I'd call it, top to bottom, probably one of the greatest indy shows of all time. It has literally every type of wrestling. Strong hard hitting style with Necro Butcher and Samoa Joe (and you'd be hard pressed to find ANY stiffer match that isn't an MMA fight), hardcore with the Bad Breed 6 man tag and the tables gauntlet, a great women's three way. When CM Punk vs. Homicide is match #2, you know the card is stacked. Nearly every match on this card could pretty much main event any show in the country at this time. CZW did a show in 2006 called "An Afternoon of Main Events" but this was a true Afternoon of Main Events. for anyone who trashes IWA-MS as never being good with no good wrestlers, I point to this show with "I disagree strongly sir"

1. IWA Mid-South Documentary
2. Delirious vs. Josh Abercrombie
3. CM Punk vs. Homicide
4. MsChif vs. Allison Danger vs. Mickie Knuckles
5. Tracy Smothers vs. Claudio Castagnoli with Jade Chung
6. Tables Match - Eric Priest & Chad Austin vs. Davey Andrews & Shane Hagadorn vs. Eddie Kingston & BJ Whitmer vs. Ryan Boz & Trik Davis vs. B-Boy & Brandon Thomaselli vs. Sal & Vito Thomaselli
7. Bad Breed (Ian & Axl Rotten) & Nate Webb vs. Toby Klein, Mad Man Pondo & JC Bailey
8. Gauntlet Match featuring Arik Cannon, Danny Daniels, Chris Hero & Jimmy Jacobs
9. Samoa Joe vs. Necro Butcher (wow, must see match)
10. Bonus Match 8/1/03 - Necro Butcher vs. Toby Klein
11. Bonus Match 5/4/02 - Ian Rotten vs. Chris Hero

Anyone who has seen this show and shairs the same opinion as me?


----------



## Bubz

Shirley Crabtree III said:


>


Un fucking believable :lmao


----------



## Lane

DID YOU DISRPSPECT DODGE!?


----------



## Rickey




----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Stalemate*

1. Vordell Walker vs Kevin Steen
**

2. El Generico vs Roderick Strong
**1/2

3. Laceys Angels vs Dixie & Azrieal
**1/4

*4. ROH Pure Title*
Jay Lethal vs Spanky
***1/2

5. CM Punk vs Killer Kruel
*

*6. Double Stakes 4 Way*
Colt Cabana vs Alex Shelley vs Samoa Joe vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/4

*7. ROH Title*
Austin Aries vs James Gibson
****

*8. Lumberjack Match*
Homicide vs Bryan Danielson
***​


----------



## FITZ

3*s for a lumberjack match has to be some type of record.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

That lumberjack match was my favorite lumberjack match ever...I would personally rate it at least ***3/4


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - The Perils of Rock n' Roll Decadence*

1. Brian Cage-Taylor vs Peter Avalon
**1/2

2. Willie Mack vs Ryan Taylor
**1/2

3. RockNES Monsters vs The Super Smash Brothers
***1/2

4. Eddie Edwards vs TJ Perkins
***

5. El Generico vs Rocky Romero
***3/4

*6. PWG Tag Titles*
The Young Bucks vs The Dynasty
***3/4

*7. PWG Title*
Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards
****​


----------



## Cactus

*ROH Summer of Punk 2005*

*Austin Aries vs CM Punk - ROH World Championship
ROH Death Before Dishonor III; 2005/06/18*

_Wow. What can I say? Fantastic stuff that you really can see where the influence from Punk's Money in the Bank match came from. Punk is leaving ROH and he wants to do something he has never been able to achieve; win the ROH title. The psychology is off the charts and that action ain't half bad either. The post-match promos are some of the best mic work I've seen in a wrestling ring, although it would of helped if some of the crowd weren't riding Punk's dick during his big post-victory speech. Man, this angle is great already._

*Rating: ****¾*

*Colt Cabana vs Christopher Daniels
ROH Sign of Dishonor; 2005/07/08*

_The match is joined in progress as Punk pays a visit to the ringside area, but eleven minutes of the match is shown and it does warrant a rating. A very fun back-and-forth match. Colt is stupidly athletic for a tubby guy._

*Rating: ***¼*

*CM Punk vs Jay Lethal - ROH World Championship
ROH Sign of Dishonor; 2005/07/08*

_First I want to say that the promos between Punk and Foley are absolutely golden. This set is worth picking up for the promos alone. The match here is borderline decent until Samoa Joe comes down to cheer on his boy Lethal. Lethal doesn't show much character, leaving Punk to use his heel antics to get Jay over with the crowd. The action picks up when Joe comes down and Punk finishing off Lethal with Joe's finishers was a real dick move that got Punk some real heat._

*Rating: ***¼*

*CM Punk vs Roderick Strong - ROH World Championship
ROH Escape From New York; 2005/07/09*

_Roderick being one of the blandest and generic wrestlers on the face of the planet, may not of been the best choice for a babyface that attempts to take down the evil CM Punk, but yet again, Punk's heel heat transferred to Roderick and the crowd really got behind him. I'm not going to trash Roderick too much because he sure did bring the goods physically, and these two put on an outstanding technical bout. _

*Rating: ****¼*

*CM Punk vs James Gibson - ROH World Championship
ROH Fate Of An Angel; 2005/07/16*

_Punk beat Gibson to a bloody mess earlier in the show and there was doubts if he could compete, but he came down to face Punk all bandaged up. They went at it for a good thirty minutes which really wasn't necessary considering all the blood Jamie lost. It could of been over in 10 minutes and told the same story. Gibson gets his own back by accidentally cutting Punk's back on the guardrails. I know it wasn't intentional but it really did add to the match._

*Rating: ***¾*

*CM Punk vs Christopher Daniels - ROH World Championship
ROH The Homecoming; 2005/07/23*

_I'm really not a fan of sixty minute matches because I find it extremely hard to keep my attention on the match and this was the case here. The two wrestled the first forty minutes quite slowly and it was heavily character-driven to keep the crowd interested. I'm not saying it was bad wrestling, in fact it was good wrestling, but after twenty or so minutes watching, I was started to get extremely bored. Thankfully, during the last third of the match, the action picks up and the ending to this match is freakin' awesome. Extremely tense._

*Rating: ***¾*

*CM Punk vs Christopher Daniels vs James Gibson vs Samoa Joe - Elimination Match - ROH World Championship
ROH Redemption; 2005/08/12*

_A very cool match which featured callbacks to previous feuds such as Punk versus Joe and Joe versus Daniels. The mat wrestling was superb too. This was probably Punk's best heel performance because of the interactions with the other three guys. It was a bit overbooked for my liking, but it was still a great match._

*Rating: *****

*CM Punk vs Colt Cabana - 2/3 Falls
ROH Punk: The Final Chapter; 2005/08/13*

_May not of been the greatest match of all-time, but this was such a great send-off. The match was actually very good, with fantastic mat work mixed with some pretty funny comedy. Cabana was trying to go for his usual comedy antics and Punk was trying to wrestle a serious match. It was quite bizzare but well worth a watch._

*Rating: ***¾*

*Overall:*
May not of been the best angle of all-time, but it really does show that Punk works best as a heel. He started to show 'Nature Boy' Ric Flair mannerisms in his matches at this time and he's very comparable to Flair character-wise. If you want to get into classic ROH at it's peak, this would be a good place to start.​


----------



## Mark.

"EVERYBODY EAT CHICKEN"


----------



## Chismo

1:02 - 1:04 :lmao Crazy Mark's face is LULZ.


----------



## topper1

Cactus said:


> *Overall:*
> May HAVE been the best angle of all-time


Had to fix that for you


----------



## seabs

*HWA Heartland Cup Night 2*

*BJ Whitmer vs Gerome Phillips*
_**3/4_

*Jake Crist vs Paul Birchill*
_**1/2_

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tim Donst*
_**3/4_

*Necro Butcher vs Sami Callihan*
_**3/4_

*Jake Crist vs Zack Sabre Jr.*
_***_

*Sami Callihan vs BJ Whitmer*
_**3/4_

*Dave Crist vs Dustin Rayz vs Alex Colon vs John Murray vs Rich Swann vs Chrisjen Hayme*
_**3/4_

*Jake Crist vs Sami Callihan*
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Night 1 was better I thought but once again there isn't a single bad match on the show. Booking was strong throughout the tournament too._​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Buffalo Stampede*

1. Davey Andrews vs BJ Whitmer
*1/2

2. Sterling James Keenan vs Claudio Castagnoli
*3/4

3. Jimmy Jacobs vs Jay Lethal
***1/4

*4. Pure Title*
Nigel McGuiness vs Samoa Joe
***1/4

*5. No DQ*
The Embassy vs Generation Next
***3/4

*6. Tag Team Titles*
Rinauro/Mamaluke vs Homicide/Reyes
**1/2

7. Low Ki vs Colt Cabana
***1/4

*8. ROH Title*
Bryan Danielson vs Steve Corino
***



*ROH - Third Anniversary Celebration Part 1
*
1. Roderick Strong vs Steve Corino
***1/4

2. Jimmy Rave vs Jay Lethal
**1/4

*3. Pure Title*
John Walters vs Jay Lethal
***

4. Ebessan vs Billy Ken Kid
**1/2

5. Alex Shelley vs Jimmy Jacobs
***

6. CM Punk vs Spanky
**3/4

*7. Tag Team Titles*
Havana Pitbulls vs Maff/Whitmer
**1/4

8. Vordell Walker vs Samoa Joe
*

9. Samoa Joe vs Ebessan 
***

*10. Taped Fist*
Homicide vs Bryan Danielson
***1/4

*11. ROH Title - Steel Cage*
Austin Aries vs Colt Cabana
***1/2

*12. Scramble Cage*
Generation Next vs Izzy/Deranged vs Carnage Crew vs Azrieal/Dixie vs Ring Crew Express
**​


----------



## will94

Shirley Crabtree III said:


>


TELEPHONE NUMBER DEM BOYS SHIRTS AND BUMPER STICKERS!!!!!


----------



## EmbassyForever

Just saw Strong/Red from PWG Fear. i don't understand, what was wrong with this match? great counters, no botchs from Red like everybody said and that Gibson Driver was pretty sick. a very good match, ***1/2-***3/4 in my opinion.


----------



## FITZ

I felt like I ordered from Highspots so long ago. I can't wait until my roommate comes home tonight with my order. We've had a few thefts of packages in my apartment building since we don't really have a very secure set up for getting anything larger then an envelope. And by not very secure I mean the mail man just leaves the package on the floor where anyone in the building can take it. So my roommate lives (we're both college students at Temple) an hour away and I shipped by $100 order there. 

Can't wait, I got the sampler and there are so many DVDs in it that I can't remember all the matches so it's going to be like Christmas Day going through the box and looking at all my new DVDs. That and the fact that I simply can't wait to see the last 3 PWG shows that I also ordered.


----------



## EmbassyForever

OK, my PWG "FEAR" review...

Fightin' Taylor Boys vs. Kenny King and TJ Perkins ***1/4
King/Perkins looks better to me, but still a good opener.

Amazing Red vs. Roderick Strong ***1/2-***3/4
I don't understand, what was wrong with this match? great counters, no botchs from Red like everybody said and that Gibson Driver was pretty sick. a very good match, ***1/2-***3/4 in my opinion.

Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, Joey Ryan, and Scorpio Sky vs. B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak, and Candice LeRae ***
In fact, i think that the opener from "Steen Wolf" was better. no doubt, the match was good and there was some really funny things with Candice, but i expected for some crazy spot-fest... but it wasn't like that .

Chris Hero vs. Willie Mack: ***3/4
Stiff.

Future Shock vs. RockNES Monsters: ***1/2

The American Wolves vs. Super Smash Bros.: ****1/2
God dammit, that shit was awesome. 

El Generico vs. Dick Togo: ****1/4

Guerrilla Warfare match for the PWG World Tag Team Championship:
The Young Bucks(c) vs. Kevin Steen and Super Dragon: ****
OK, when i watched that first, i went crazy and it looks to me like a insane match. but when i watch this again, it still awesome, but not that great.

Overall: 9.25, if the ME was ***** stars, it could be like a 10/10 show. but still amazing stuff from PWG.


----------



## smitlick

Finished $5 Wrestling Live earlier.. Was pretty bad. Beside one or two funny bits, the production was just awful. Couldn't hear the commentary frequently especially when they had the guests do commentary.


----------



## FITZ

Really? I don't think I had any of those problems myself. I mean the wrestling was terrible but I thought the show was hilarious. 



Kee_ The _ee Out of Our _ool !

Well this is by far the most annoying DVD title to type out ever. I've had this for years and just never watched it. I hate doing that so I figured I would watch it before my huge DVD order gets in. 

I'm already happy I watched this when Adam Pearce and Colt Cabana came out dressed like gangsters and cut this absurd promo. Such great lines as, "When you piss Adam Pearce off Adam Pearce gets pissed." Another great one being, "You're all about the bling bling but tonight I'm gonna make you my Rodney King." 

*
Disco Machine vs. Charles Mercury*

The beginning was totally nonsensical. Disco Machine offered refunds to everyone on commentary as soon as the match started and Mercury just starts arguing with the ref before they even make contact. Then he dances and gets the crowd angry at him. The best part about this is that whenever something looks terrible Disco Machine laughs at it right away. Despite the fact that this wasn't all that impressive it still worked because Mercury got over as a heel and had a control segment that lasted long enough that the crowd started to respond to his comeback. Just looking at some of the people in the crowd you could see that a good amount of them were really enjoying themselves. Fun opener.
***1/2 *
*

Puma vs. Rickey Reyes*

This was a pretty basic indy exhibition match that you see all the time for the first 2 minutes. Then Reyes was able to get some heat a few minutes into the match when he took control and tried to take off Puma's mask and a minute later he took off the mask and beat the shit out of TJ Perkins. Since it wasn't really any secret who was under the mask it was a great way to get some heat into the match as the crowd was immediately behind Puma once he got his masked ripped off. Having his mask ripped off also seemed to inspire Perkins as his intensity really picked up as soon as that happened. This ended up being a pretty solid match that was a lot better then I expected. It wasn't just a bunch of moves.
***3/4*


*Samoa Joe and Bryan Danielson vs. The Ballard Bros.* 

I have no idea why PWG would bring in Samoa Joe and Danielson and have them team against the fucking Ballard Bros. At least they weren't at the point in their careers where they wore hockey uniforms to the ring. Dragon and Joe actually make a great team because Danielson can make anyone look great in the ring which makes it more impressive when Joe beats the shit out of the person that Danielson made look good. I really didn't like the approach they took to this match though. It could have been this awesome ass kicking to the Ballards but instead we got this long control segment from the Ballards where they isolated Danielson. It wasn't bad but I just wanted to see Samoa Joe and Danielson beat the shit out of these two guys. Well we never got that ass kicking and this might be the stupidest ending I've ever seen to a match. This might be the worst match I've ever seen Danielson wrestle in. He just gets his ass kicked by the Ballards the whole time.
***

*
Colt Cabana vs. Babi Slymm *

Does the thought of Colt Cabana acting like and idiot and then getting beat up by an angry black man sound entertaining? If you said no you have no soul because it was hilarious and awesome. I never see Colt wrestle as a heel and this match made me realize he can be just as funny be a heel as he can a face. The ass kicking didn't last forever as Cabana eventually took control of the match where aside from dishing out some moves to Slymm he continued to act like an ass. In fact Cabana's entire motive in the match seemed to be to piss of Babi Slymm, which was pretty funny. The match was fairly short but it was another match that was a lot of fun. 
***3/4* 

_
PWG Championship Match:_
*Adam Pearce(c) vs. Bobby Quance*

This was so old school and so unlike what PWG does now. Pearce cuts a promo and goes for the cheap heat, which works as he and Quance are both really over as soon as the match starts. Pearce flies around the ring for a little before he takes control of the match and continues with all the trash talking. I felt like this match came right out of the 1980s and what was really impressive was that the crowd ate it all up. It was just really fun to see two guys really work a crowd like they did and all the "cheap" ways they got heat and ended the match really added what made this so enjoyable. Good stuff. 
*****

*
Spanky vs. Frankie Kazarian *

Highly underwhelming. Can't say much of anything of interest happeend and I was really left with the feeling that neither guy have anything close to their best effort. 
**3/4* 

_
PWG Tag Team Championship Match:_
*Quciksilver and Chrish Bosh vs. Joey Ryan and Scott Lost(c)*

So super kicks are a staple of indy wrestling, we see them all the time. Yet Joey Ryan still managed to deliver one of the most brutal looking super kicks that I've ever seen. Looked like he nearly took Quicksilver's head off. This was really short but it was a lot of fun. After a nice control segment from Bosh and Quicksilver they pick things up for the rest of the match. Another match that I thought was a lot of fun. 
***3/4 *

_
Guerrilla Warfare Match:_
*Super Dragon vs. Scorpio Sky*

I don't understand how you can't love Super Dragon. He beats the shit out of people and has this awesome persona about him where he just looks unbeatable. I have no idea what the build was like going into this but Scorpio Sky played the heel in this match and I wasn't a huge fan of that decision. Super Dragon is at his best when he just beats someone up without mercy and that person somehow manages to hang in their and get back into the match. It was cool knowing the Super Dragon was going to snap and absolutely kill Scorpio Sky but I still think their roles really should have been reversed to make this work better. 

The comeback from Dragon was nonexistent though. He hits one move and takes control of the match right away. Then he beat the shit out of Scorpio Sky but there was this awkward slow period between them. The ending had some really odd moments in but also some brutal spots. I enjoyed it a lot but there were some things that also bothered me. 
****1/4 *​
Overall not a very good show but it was less than 2 hours so none of the matches dragged at all. Nothing really worth going out of your way to see either.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Unscripted II*

1. Pelle Primeau vs Mitch Franklin
N/A

2. Adam Pearce vs Mitch Franklin & Pelle Primeau
1/4*

3. Grim Reefer vs Colt Cabana
**

4. Kid Mikaze vs Ricky Reyes
*

*5. ROH Pure Title*
Nigel McGuiness vs Austin Aries
***3/4

*6. ROH Title*
Bryan Danielson vs Xavier
***1/4

7. Jimmy Yang vs Azrieal vs Jason Blade vs Jerrelle Clark
**1/2

8. Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer
***1/2

9. Bryan Danielson & CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce
***1/2​


----------



## seabs

*Pro Wrestling EVO Best Show In Town*

*Arik Royal vs Trevor Lee*
_**3/4_

*Mike Merletti vs Jimmy Jack Funk Jr.*
_**1/2_

*Chiva vs Kirby Mack*
_*1/2_

*Jake Manning vs Caleb Konley*
_***1/2_

*Cedric Alexander vs Circo*
_***1/4_

*Marcellus King vs Zack Salvation - EVO Heavyweight Championship*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Wrestling wise it's a fine show, Manning/Konley is actually really good. The production and the commentary is off putting though. You can't hear anything in the ring or the crowd because the ring isn't miced and the commentary track is way too loud. The commentary itself is terrible too. Any time you have the booker on commentary and he goes "Man, I'm proud of myslef for booking this match. It' awesome!" it's not good. Way too many smarky comments like "heeling it up" and insulting WWE._​


----------



## Chismo

> I don't understand how you can't love Super Dragon. He beats the shit out of people and has this awesome persona about him where he just looks unbeatable.


Same here. To quote a guy from Ponderings: *"Super F'N Dragon is one of the few Indy wrestlers with a special aura."*


----------



## FITZ

JoeRulz said:


> Same here. To quote a guy from Ponderings: *"Super F'N Dragon is one of the few Indy wrestlers with a special aura."*


That's so true. There really aren't that many guys in indy wrestling like him. Joe had it when he was at his best and Steen has something like it right now when he's in ROH but there really aren't many guys like that. 

And Highspots fucked up my order. I didn't get Evolve 9 and another DVD that I ordered from them. It's the first time something like this has ever happened with them. Before this I've never had a single problem with any of the many orders I've made from them.


----------



## Corey

Good idea to combine the two. Might pick it up in the next sale.


----------



## Mattyb2266

TaylorFitz said:


> That's so true. There really aren't that many guys in indy wrestling like him. Joe had it when he was at his best and Steen has something like it right now when he's in ROH but there really aren't many guys like that.
> 
> And Highspots fucked up my order. I didn't get Evolve 9 and another DVD that I ordered from them. It's the first time something like this has ever happened with them. Before this I've never had a single problem with any of the many orders I've made from them.


The same thing happened to me last week with highspots. First time I had any type of problem also.


----------



## Certified G

JoeRulz said:


> Same here. To quote a guy from Ponderings: *"Super F'N Dragon is one of the few Indy wrestlers with a special aura."*


Agreed, I first saw Super Dragon in that YT video where a fan kept yelling "SUPER DRAGON *clap* *clap* *clap*" I thought he was just some Indy trash, becomes I didn't watch any Indy wrestling back then.
Then I saw him wrestle in CZW against Ruckus at a COD, and then a couple matches with Excaliber and he just blew my mind, I started watching his PWG and I've thought he was awesome ever since then.


----------



## Corey

STOP EXCLUDING NEW RELEASES!


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Gateway To Honor*


Tommaso Ciampa vs. Andy "Right Leg" Ridge - *1/2

Jay Briscoe vs. TJ Perkins - ***

Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Bravado Brothers - **

Michael Elgin vs. Grizzly Redwood - *

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) - ***

Mia Yim vs. MsChif - *

*Proving Ground*
Jay Lethal vs. Mark Briscoe - **1/4

Mike Bennett vs. El Generico - **1/2

The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) vs. The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) - ****

Definitely a shippable show unless you need to see Wolves/ANX, TJ/Jay and WGTT/FutureShock were both solid but nothing you need to rush to see and the rest of the card is dull at best. No reason the Elgin match was anything but a squash and Yim/MsChif didn’t click at all.



*ROH - Survival Of The Fittest 2011*


Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Bravado Brothers - *1/2

Kyle O’Reilly vs. Andy “Right Leg” Ridge - *1/2

Eddie Edwards vs. Mike Bennett - ***

Kenny King vs. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa - ***

*Non-Tournament*
Steve Corino vs. El Generico - **

Roderick Strong vs. Rhett Titus - **
*
Non-Tournament - Champions Challenge*
Davey Richards and Jay Lethal vs. Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas - ***3/4

*2011 Survival of the Fittest Final - Elimination Match*
Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Kyle O’Reilly vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2
*
Bonus Match - Winner Enters SOTF 2011*
Grizzly Redwood vs. Andy "Right Leg" Ridge - *

Standard SOTF undercard with the two good qualifiers averaged out by two meh matches, the Briscoes extended squash and Kickapalooza 2011. The Champions’ Challenge was better then I thought it would be but the SOTF Finals were average until it came down to Elgin and O’Reilly 
​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Dethroned*

1. Brent Albright vs El Generico
*3/4

*2. Top of the Class*
Shane Hagadorn vs Bobby Dempsey
1/2*

3. Delirious vs Jason Blade
**1/4

4. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs
***

*5. FIP Title*
Roderick Strong vs Shingo
***

*6. ROH Tag Titles*
Kings of Wrestling vs Daniels/Sydal
***3/4

7. Nigel McGuiness vs Jimmy Rave
***

8. Austin Aries vs Davey Richards
***1/4

*9. Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Match*
Joe/Homicide vs The Briscoes
***1/2
Marks one crazy fucker

*IWS - Scarred For Life 2007*

- I got this in the Smart Mark Video Grab Bag a few weeks ago. I actually thought at first it was ISW but sadly its IWS.

1. Pornstar Juan vs Twiggy
**1/2

2. Jake Matthews vs Kevin Steen
**1/2

3. Justin White vs Jimmy Stone vs Jimmy K vs Stupefied
**1/4

4. SLI 2007 vs Above Standards
*
They hit stuff well and some good comedy but absolutely no reason as to why they were doing anything and nothing was built up.

5. Exess vs Steffany Sinclair
**1/2

6. Green Phantom/Sexxxy Eddy vs Hi5 vs Hardcore Ninjaz
**3/4

7. PCO vs Viking
*1/2

In short i can't recommend IWS at all. The production was pretty bad. Especially the commentary which was only mumbling. Couldn't understand anything they said.​


----------



## Chismo

*Dragon Gate USA, Open The Golden Gate​*
*
Low Ki vs. BxB Hulk*

Great dream match and opener. One word: STIFF! Some lethal kicks and balls-to-the-walls action, and the Double Stomp was sick. Low Ki was super over with the crowd. The Ki and Tozawa post-match staredown teased a potential clash. Great, great match!
*Rating: ***3/4*

*Young Bucks vs. Chuck Taylor & Scorpio Sky*

It's a damn shame that Rich Swann missed his flight (fuck!), but Scorpio did a good job in this match. Bucks' pre-match promos was funny. This was another great match, great tag action all around. The "TNA rejects" chant was :lmao
*Rating: ****

*Masato Yoshino vs. Naruki Doi*

Speed Muscle collide! First time ever in America, and this match delivered, some very smart wrestling here, also some breathtaking counters with beautiful technique. Yet another great match, this was superb action and awesome storytelling.
*Rating: ***3/4*

*Sami Callihan vs. A.R. Fox*

In a pre-match promo, Fox demands adding the Tables stipulation on Anything Goes and shit is on! This was a sick match with great storytelling - hatred and natural intensity. You combine that with some SICK bumps, great crowd and smashing execution, and you have a legit MOTYC. These guys are awesome, especially Callihan. Another beautiful things is - this was only the first chapter.
*Rating: *****

*Jon Davis vs. Caleb Konley*

The feed broke here. Well, at least it was during this match, but still - it sucks. I will rate this when I watch the replay.
*Rating: N/A*

*PAC vs. Akira Tozawa *

The feed is back, but the match is already in progress, which bugs me, of course. From what I've seen, this was another helluva match, but I won't rate it until I watch the replay next week. But this was ***1/2+, that's for sure. 
*Rating: N/A*

*The Spiked Mohicans vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Jimmy Susumu* _*(Tag Team Championship)*_

Fantastic main event, which just tells you how awesome this was because I thought the show peaked with PAC/Tozawa. The finishing stretch was batshit insane, but they stayed classy, which is very important. Insane back-and-forth sequences. The post match sutff with Blood Warriors and Low Ki was great too, and it set up Low Ki vs. Pretty Much Everyone. I loved this.
*Rating: *****

Well, what can I say, the show was fucking great - two (probably 3, with PAC/Tozawa) MOTYCs, one great dream match and a shitload of great modern wrestling. Dragon Gate USA is pretty damn great, their shows are a lot of fun, even when mediocre.


----------



## musdy

Haven't seen any SHIMMER since Vol 36, Any recommendations??


----------



## Certified G

I just watched the first few minutes of the Guerrilla Warfare Match between Super Dragon and Kevin Steen from Astonishing X-Mas and holy shit it looks brutal. Steen pushes Dragon into chairs from the crowd and even that looked stiff and like it legit hurt. Cant wait to watch the full match.


----------



## Chismo

Just wait until the ending.


----------



## Bubz

I wasn't a massive fan of the Steen/Dragon match to be honest. Some of the spots were sick though.


----------



## seabs

*Beyond Wrestling We Did It For The Hits*

*Team Beyond vs The Vancougars*
_***1/2_

*Jonny Mangue vs Pitboss*
_**1/2_

*Nasty Russ vs Jonah Block*
_***_

*Johnny Cockstrong vs Hailey Hatred*
_***3/4_

*Garden State Gods vs The Vancougars*
_***_

*Jonny Mangue vs Zane Silver*
_***_

*Chase Burnett vs Hailey Hatred*
_****+_

*Robby Kidd vs Donny Kidd vs Jonah Block vs Corvis Fear*
_***3/4_

*Davey Vega vs Zack Novak*
_*1/2_

*Team Beyond vs Garden State Gods*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Awesome show. The no fans concept is different but it works with them having all the wrestlers play the crowd as they can work the crowd as they want and you get some great reactions out of wrestlers pissing about and going nuts. Any show where you have a big fat guy ringside in a 50 year old beat up armchair is getting my money. They have a guy sat on top of stood up ladder in the corner filming the hard cam above the ring post too but it actually works fine. Commentary is brilliant and probably the best Indy commentary outside of PWG I've ever heard. The show has a great dojo exhibition feel to it with loads of great wrestling in a tiny little room. Ordered the first 2 out of house shows from them but got this from a grab bag and I'm so glad I did. Can't wait to see the other 2 shows with some bigger names on too._​


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Wow, a four star plus match with Hailey Hatred?

I definitely want to see that.


----------



## smitlick

musdy said:


> Haven't seen any SHIMMER since Vol 36, Any recommendations??



- Ayumi Kurihara vs Ayako Hamada - Vol 38 - ***3/4
- Madison Eagles/Sara Del Rey vs Cheerleader Melissa/Ayako Hamada - Vol 39 - ***3/4
- Madison Eagles vs Ayako Hamada - Vol 40 - ***1/2-***3/4
- Nicole Matthews vs Jessie McKay - Vol 39 - ***1/2
- Portia Perez vs Serena Deeb vs Cheerleader Melissa vs LuFisto - Vol 40 - ***1/2
- Madison Eagles vs Mercedes Martinez - Vol 37 - ***1/4
- Serena Deeb vs Daizee Haze - Vol 37 - ***1/4




*ROH - Battle For Supremacy*

1. Silas Young/Mitch Franklin vs Sweet N Sour Inc
*

2. Delirious vs Tyler Black
**1/2

3. Claudio Castagnoli vs Jay Briscoe vs Brent Albright
**3/4

4. Bryan Danielson vs Erick Stevens
***3/4

5. Necro Butcher vs Austin Aries
N/A

6. Steenerico vs Age of the Fall
***

7. Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong
****1/4

*8. Title vs Title*
Adam Pearce vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/2

Probably worth getting this show for Hero/Strong and Stevens/Danielson at the price ROH had it at.


*ROH - Age of Insanity*

1. Kevin Steen vs Jigsaw
**1/2

2. Rhett Titus vs Delirious
*1/2

3. Bryan Danielson vs Kenny King
***1/2

4. Sara Del Rey vs Sassy Steffy
SQUASH

5. Adam Pearce vs Ruckus
**

6. Tyler Black vs Austin Aries
***1/4

7. Age of the Fall vs The Briscoes
**3/4

*8. FIP Title*
Erick Stevens vs Claudio Castagnoli
***

9. Albright/Strong vs Sweet N Sour Inc
***3/4

*10. ROH Title*
Nigel McGuiness vs El Generico
****1/4-****1/2


*ROH - Night of the Butcher II*

1. Kevin Steen vs Kenny King
**1/2

2. Phoenix Twins vs Franklin/Davis vs Vulture Squad vs Briscoes
**1/2

3. El Generico vs Tyler Black
***1/4

*4. FIP Title*
Erick Stevens vs Chris Hero
**3/4

5. McGuiness/Castagnoli vs Danielson/Aries
***3/4

6. Sweet N Sour Gauntlet
**3/4

*7. NWA Title*
Brent Albright vs Go Shiozaki
***1/2

8. Jimmy Jacobs vs Necro Butcher
***


*ROH - Escalation*

1. Davey Richards vs Brent Albright
*3/4

2. Rhett Titus vs Sami Callihan vs Go Shiozaki vs Grizzly Redwood
**1/4

3. The Briscoes vs Irish Airborne
**

4. Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

5. Steenerico vs The Age of the Fall
***

6. Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli
***

7. Nigel McGuiness vs Austin Aries vs Tyler Black
***1/4



*ROH - Wrestling at the Gateway*

1. Kenny King vs Kenny Omega
***

2. Titus/Rinauro vs Redwood/Luke
*1/4

3. Tag Gauntlet
**3/4

4. Age of the Fall vs Ace Steel/Necro Butcher
**3/4

5. Austin Aries vs Tyler Black
***3/4

6. Nigel/Claudio vs Danielson/Lynn
***1/2

7. Bonus Match
Daizee Haze vs Sarah Stock
***1/2



*ROH - Southern Hostility*

1. Kenny Omega/The Briscoes vs Titus/King/Rinauro
**1/2

2. Delirious vs Alex Payne
*3/4

3. Daizee Haze vs Ashley Lane vs Serena Deeb vs Sara Del Rey
**

4. Albright/Stevens vs Sweet N Sour Inc
**1/2

5. Redwood/Bushwhacker Luke vs Irish Airborne
3/4*

6. The Age of the Fall vs Aries/Necro
**1/2

7. Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli
***3/4

8. Nigel McGuiness vs Jerry Lynn
***3/4



*IWA-MS - Wrestling With A Hart*

1. Trik Davis vs Egotistico Fantastico
**

2. Jeff King vs Ian Rotten
DUD

3. Corey Mason vs Gameboy
DUD
Mason vomits during the match....

4. Michael Elgin vs Kris Chambers
**1/4
Elgin death valley drivered Chambers into the vomit. 

5. Prince Mustafa Ali vs Jason Hades
**1/2

6. Kimberly Kash vs Mickie Knuckles
*3/4

7. Ali/Davis/Chambers/Mason vs Ego/Gameboy/Hype/Hades
**3/4

Got it in the SMV Grab Bag... Pretty average.



*Chikara - Klunk In Love*

1. Archibald Peck vs Chase Owens
***

*2. 12 Large Summit*
Hallowicked vs Ophidian
***1/2

3. F.I.S.T. vs The Batiri
***

4. The Colony vs Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada
***3/4

*5. 12 Large Summit*
Jigsaw vs UltraMantis Black
***1/4

6. The BDK vs Mike Quackenbush, Eddie Kingston, Green Ant & Sugar Dunkerton
***1/2

7. Sara Del Rey vs Kana
****

One of the better all round Chikara shows. So fun.


​


----------



## seabs

*Beyond Wrestling About Time*

*Super Smash Bros. vs Aeroform*
_**1/2_

*Leon St. Giovanni vs JT Dunn*
_*1/2_

*Aaron Epic vs Amber*
_***1/4_

*Academy of Anatomy vs Team Tremendous vs Connecticut Superstars vs D.U.I*
_***_

*RD Evans vs Jarek 1:20*
_**1/2_

*Throwbacks vs Lifestyles Of The Rich & Famous*
_**_

*Cockstrong Carnival Gauntlet*
_***1/2_

*Jonny Mangue vs Mat Fitchett*
_***_

*Davey Vega, Gary Jay, Evan Gelestico & Peirre Abernathy vs Johnny Cockstrong, Corvis Fear, Zane Silver & Chase Burnett*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Wasn't as great as the "We Did It For The Hits" show but it's still a show full of good matches with nothing bad. Turtle's elimination in the Carnival Gauntlet may be the greatest thing ever to happen in a wrestling ring._​


----------



## Corey

They're pumpin out these dvds like it's nothin.


----------



## Certified G

CZW War At Station 44 (March 10th 2001)

1. Rockin Rebel vs Ruckus - Strap Match 
**1/2
Decent opener, Ruckus moved really well for a big man.

2. Johnny Kashmere, Lord Everett Devore & El Sexisto vs 
Jeff Rocker, Jon Dahmer & Fast Eddie Valentine 
*
A complete shitfest. The only positive thing about this match was Jonny Kashmere getting put through a table by the other 5.
And as a sidenote, in late 2008, when 2 Girls 1 Cup were feuding with The Best Around they had a 6 man tag with mystery partners. TBA brought out El Sexisto and 2 Girls 1 Cup brought Devore. Luckily, Devore announced that it would be his last professional match. 

3. Trent Acid w/ Z-BARR vs Ric Blade - Ladder Match 
***1/2
Easily match of the night. Some really cool moments in a match, definitely worth a watch.

4. Jimmy Washingtons Cavalcade of Stars 
n/a

5. Lobo vs Nick Gage 
*1/2
When I saw this match on the match card I was expecting a great hardcore match, for some reason I had to watch a normal wrestling match between these 2. It wasn't really bad or anything, just not what I expected.

6. Briscoe Brothers vs Nick Berk & Justice Pain 
**3/4
Pretty good match, the Briscoes were still very young in this match and it showed in this one. Also Justice Pain has an insane botch. He tries to jump from the top rope of one side to the top rope of the corner next to him (if that makes sence), he trips on his first jump but tries again, he makes it to the other rope but he trips again and does like a senton in the air and has a hard landing on his back lol.

7. Tommy Dreamer vs Zandig 
**
I was really looking forward to this one too, but this really wasn't even a match. It was just a 5 minute brawl or something and I'm not sure if there was a pinfall victory or Dreamer just left.

8. 3 Way Death Match - fire, barbed wire, tables, staple guns, light tubes and more.
Wifebeater vs Mad Man Pondo vs Nate Hatred
***1/4
Great match. Sheer brutality this match. There's a funny spot where Nate Hatred staples a t-shirt to Wifebeaters and Pondo's head.
The finish was awesome, a tower of doom into a flaming barbed wire table.

In short, this was a fun show, if you happen to come across this I'd suggest watching it as there's some good matches on this.


----------



## seabs

_*Don't think anyone's posted it yet so here's the final lineup for 16 Carat this year along with the first 2 first round matches.*_


> Teilnehmer:
> 1. El Generico (Tijuana, MEX)
> 2. Fit Finlay (Belfast, NRL)
> 3. Karsten Beck (Wesel, D)
> 4. "The Bad Boy of British Wrestling" Jon Ryan (Medway, UK)
> 5. Axeman (Dresden, D)
> 6. Zack Sabre jr. (Isle of Sheppey, UK)
> 7. Doug Williams (Reading, UK)
> 8. Johnny Moss (Egremont, UK)
> 9. Ricky Marvin (Veracruz, MEX)
> 10. Tommy End (Amsterdam, NL)
> 11. Drake Younger (Indianapolis, IN, USA)
> 12. AR Fox (Ansonia, CT, USA)
> 13. Marty Scurll (Cambridge, UK)
> 14. Bad Bones (Bitburg, D)
> 15. Yoshihito Sasaki (Saitama, JAP)
> 16. Sami Callihan (Bellefontaine, OH, USA)
> 
> Alternates:
> 1. Noam Dar (Tel Aviv, ISR)
> 2. Freddy Stahl (Bückeburg, D)
> 3. Jonathan Gresham (Atlanta, GA, USA)
> 4. ???
> 
> First Round Matches
> - Bad Bones vs. Yoshihito Sasaki
> - Fit Finlay vs. Sami Callihan


*Better get at least 2 of Generico vs Finlay/Sabre/Marvin*


----------



## Platt

Noam Dar to replace Johnny Moss pls.


----------



## smitlick

Moss vs Ryan could be ok... Would've liked Moss vs Sasaki.


----------



## Chismo

Wait, wait... Finlay/Callihan II? In wXw? I need to watch that shit.


----------



## FITZ

Highspots is getting me pretty annoyed with their customer service. I sent them an email a week ago telling them that my order was missing DVDs and they just don't seem to want to respond. I've sent it one two different email accounts because the first one wasn't the one that was linked to my account there but they just haven't responded. It's pretty frustrating when a company that I have great past experiences with won't even respond to a fucking email. 

I should be sending it to [email protected] right? That's what I got off their website when I looked for contact information.


----------



## Platt

I had a similar problem once in the past, I started a paypal dispute and they soon responded after that.


----------



## FITZ

Wish I had used pay pal... I'll have to do it through my bank I guess.


----------



## Corey

Pulled from the newswire:


> - And in other merchandise news, check back with ROHWrestling.com next Tuesday for our latest DVD release, a special 2-Disc compilation called “Kevin Steen: Ascension To The Top”.


He goes from the guy that everyone in the company hates to the guy who they're promoting everywhere with t-shirts and dvds and putting him on the posters for your iPPVs.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Makes sense. This is on the roster now and they can make money off of him.

Something that annoyed him with the Best of HDNet sets.


----------



## FITZ

NWA Force 1: This City Burns

Got this in the Highspots sampler so I figured I woujld give it a watch. 

*
RV1 and Rich Swann vs. The Run Aways*

Wasn't a fan of the beginning really as we saw a slow control segments from the high flying face team. After that though we got what I expected as the Run Aways slowed the match down and got a really long control segment on Swann with all the classic heel tactics to prevent the hot tag. Once the hot tag was made they really picked the pace up and they broke out the big spots. Fairly basic match other than a few big dives but it was pretty entertaining. 
***1/4*


*Diego Demarco vs. Hybrid*

So the commentators explain that these two have a history together and that Demarco trained Hybrid. The match was pretty unspectacular as neither guy showed much personality and they just did a bunch of average looking moves. The match finally got interesting towards the end when Demarco injures his leg and Hybrid attacks it anyway. At that point I was intrigued in the match but it ended literally one minute later when Demarco got a roll up and won. They were on to something with this one but they should have had the injury spot take place in the first few minutes instead of the last two minutes of the watch. 
**1/2 *
*

Monster Squad vs. Team Lancelot *

So Team Lancelot is two small guys in gear that reminds me of what Chikara guys would wear and the Monster Squad consists of two big guys and their big manager. The story pretty much writes itself with these teams and for whatever reason the crowd fucking loved Team Lancelot which added to all of this. I think they could have had a really good match with a hit crowd but for no reason that I can think of the Monster Manger gets into the ring and starts hitting the Team Lancelot members and gets a DQ. They all beat the shit out of Lancelot and cut a stupid promo. This really pissed me off a lot because I really thought I was going to enjoy this one but we just got some weak booking instead. 
*1/2* 
*

*Adam Cole vs. Sabian vs. Cory Kastle vs. Greg Excellent vs. Tyler Veritas vs. Core 
*
My biggest problem with this match is that Cory Kastle and Core look exactly the same. But the fact that it had a heel Adam Cole makes up for that small inconvenience. I did love that the commentators spent all this time talking about how Kastle was unheard but still really great and he proceeded to come into the ring and botch the simplest looking moves and seriously piss of Sabian. The fact that nobody told Sabian this was supposed to be a family show and that he couldn't go around telling people the shut the fuck up. Also he destroyed the raffle prize and just walked away in a fit of rage after he had to wrestle with a terrible Cory Kastle. He was even more hilarious on the apron when he just starts insulting Kastle and telling him, "Make sure you git your shit in!" and would just berate him when he had some offense going on. When a fan told him, "Hey Sabian get your shit in!" He responded with, "I got my shit in your mama!" The match itself wasn't very good but Sabian made this a blast to watch with either being totally unprofessional or having an awesome character. Good indy fun I guess. And by "good indy fun" I mean there is no chance in hell you will something like this in bigger promotions. 
***1/2* 
_

NWA Force 1 Heritage Championship Match:_
*Nicky Benz(c) vs. Ryu Lee
*
At least they weren't both generic indy guys with no character. Benz is the classic indy heel as he dressed like Elvis and before the match told that after he won he would make sure all children were banned from wrestling shows. Ryu Lee could have passed for either Kastle or Core from the last match. Nothing special at all but it's the kind of match that is fun to see live so I understand why it had a spot on the card. Over the top heels are usually pretty funny and Benz was no exception, I loved his wig that feel off a few times during the match. Some serious sloppiness at the end of the match really hurt the overall experience. 
**3/4* 

*
DJ Hyde vs. Johnny Calzone
*
He might not be very good in the ring but Hyde is over as a heel wherever he goes. Calzone is some local guy that is really over as well so the atmosphere is as good as you can get for a show like this. Not a very good match but fairly short and entertaining enough I guess. 
****
_

NWA Force 1 Championship Match:_
*Sami Callihan(c) vs. Rhett Titus*

I like the rare occasion when I get to see two indy guys wrestle a more traditional type of a match. Sami is a heel hear and Titus plays the classic babyface that wants to take the title off the champion that has no respect for his title. I just have to say that Titus can really sell. Sami controls a lot of this match and between strong offense and good selling they kept it interesting the entire time. Titus made a really awesome comeback too. When you see fans jumping in excitement you are clearly doing something right. This is just one of those matches where you just find yourself sucked into the match and cheering on the face. The finish was a little overbooked but it at least made for a suspenseful ending stretch. Really good match.
****1/4
*
_
Mask vs. Hair "I Quit" Match:_
*The Phoenix vs. Kevin Cunningham
*
Lots of spots and they were really hit or miss. Some of them looked amazing but there were also some that just looked terrible. There are ways to wrestle a hardcore match without being dangerous and still showing a lot of hatred and this wasn't one of those examples. They also didn't seem to understand the idea of an "I Quit" match. The guy isn't going to quit AFTER you do a big spot I mean that spot is what they have to fear. Once it's done they've already endured the worst. At no point did either guy pause before hitting a big move to ask the guy to quit BEFORE they did the move. After 20 minutes of spots they finally started to use some submissions. The ending was pretty lame as well. This ended up being 30 minutes long and not very interesting either. 
**1/2 
*​
Overall this was a rough show to watch. It would be kind of fun to see live I think but as a DVD company they really had nothing to offer. The productionw as terrible with the super low lighting and annoying commentary. The camera work was cool because they had a guy recording on the apron but it was just so dark. I was expecting much and this only cost $3 so I can't complain too much.



Also last night I had a few too many beers and tried to watch PWG Fear at 1am. I had the bright idea of writing a review while watching it as well. Not too surprisingly I passed out before the second match ended but here's what I wrote....

*
Kenny King vs. TJ Perkins* 

It has an opening sequence than those dastardly Fighting Taylor Boys (who look like totally different people then they did 6 months ago) and ruin the match. 
*NO RATING*
*

Kenny King and TJ Perkins vs. The Fightin Taylor Boys*

Those dastardly and despitcable Fighting Taylor Boys just beat the shit out of Perkins and King and they even hit the ref or something like that. But it's cool they just throw him back into the ring and the ref just no sells him getting thrown out of the ring. The match was fun and everything but my thoughts were all about who Kevin Steen invited to his wedding. He was only allowed 2 wrestle guests and one of them was Kenny King and he said he wasn't allowed to say who the other one was. I'm feeling like it would be El Generico but why couldn't Steen say it was him!? We all know that they used to be friends so it would totally make sense to have him there. This appears to be a mystery that I will never know the answer to unless Steen decides to reveal his secret. 

Also the fans chanted, "This match sucks!" during a control segment which I didn't think was very fair because control segments are never all that exciting to see. The control segment worked because Kenny King got a really good hot tag, which is a role that he is perfect for. After the hot tag there was all this awesome shit that could best be described by Kevin Steen as, "Holly Balls!" I really liked it. Fuck the star ratings and all that stuff...
*REALLY GOOD*

*
Roderick Strong vs. The Amazing Red or Amazing Red I'm not sure how he prefers his name to be pronounced*

If I had a .gif of someone going, "Whoaa" I would just post that as my review. However as I am typing this the DVD is playing right now and I would have to pause the DVD in the middle of a match to find the appropriate .gif or quickly look and miss some of the match. Neither of those strike as good situations so I just want you to imagine that instead of all these words I posted a .gif of someone going, "Whoaa" This clearly means that I liked the match because I would juste waste all this time or talk about wasting all this time to find a funny .gif if I thought the match sucked. Lots of cool stuff and I really like Red when just gets his ass kicked but continues to fight.​

That was as far as I got before I passed out which after reading this was probably for the best.


----------



## Ali Dia

made an 8 dvd order on ROH website. So much catching up in 2011. 
Got:
Best in the World 2011
Death Before Dishonor IX
Glory by Honor X
All Star Weekend 8 Night 1 & 2
BOLA 2011
Steenwolf
Fear

needless to say I'm pumped, mainly for the PWG stuff though.


----------



## TelkEvolon

I'll be looking to catch up on a ton of ROH stuff once Final Battle 2011 comes out.

My cart is growing by the week with all the DVDs they are pumping out.


----------



## FITZ

Well I feel like a jerk for talking bad about Highspots. They sent me an email and said they were sorry for taking so long but the whole office was out of town for a convention (which is obviously Wrestle Reunion). They sent out my missing DVDs today.


----------



## Certified G

Ok, just watched the Guerilla Warfare match between Super Dragon and Kevin Steen from Astonishing X-Mas. That was a fucking brutal match. The 3 curb stomps were sick, and so was the finish. Absolutely a great match, only negative point would be the fans chanting "Super Dragon .. Mr. Wrestling... Super Dragon" etc.. way too long lol.


----------



## Platt

> First the bad news: the Groundhog saw his shadow which means six more weeks of winter.
> 
> As for the good news...
> 
> Well, because the Groundhog saw his shadow, you get to save on your next purchase in the ROH Store!!!
> 
> From now until Sunday, February 5th at midnight, you can save an additional 20% off all Clearance Items! Those items are already on deep discount so this is practically given them away!
> 
> But that’s not all…
> 
> Exclusively for Ringside Members, you can save 25% off your purchase of all New Release ROH DVDs! That’s your standard 15% savings PLUS an additional 10% just for being a Ringside Member. This includes the recently released Battle In The Carolinas, Glory by Honor X, as well as Chris Hero: Ring of Hero & WGTT: The Anthology Vol. 1 compilations! Memberships start as low as $7.99 so you can make most of your money back just on the purchase of 1 DVD!
> 
> But we’re not done yet…
> 
> So you can get ready for those additional six weeks, bundle up with your very own ROH New Logo Hoodie, now marked $10 off in the ROH Shop!
> 
> This sale runs through Sunday at midnight right here at ROHWrestling.com, and if you want to take full advantage of your potential savings, sign up for Ringside Membership right here and see what else comes along with your membership!


Due to the terrible wording of the sale I have no idea which DVDs are actually included so if anyone with a membership could tell me which of the below are reduced it would be much appreciated

Best of Roderick Strong Messiah Of The Backbreaker (2)
Chris Hero: Ring Of Hero (2)
Glory By Honor X
Survival Of The Fittest 2011
Gateway To Honor
Battle In The Carolinas (2)
WGTT: The Anthology Vol. 1 
ROH HDNet Vol 10


----------



## McQueen

The Corre said:


> Ok, just watched the Guerilla Warfare match between Super Dragon and Kevin Steen from Astonishing X-Mas. That was a fucking brutal match. The 3 curb stomps were sick, and so was the finish. Absolutely a great match, only negative point would be the fans chanting "Super Dragon .. Mr. Wrestling... Super Dragon" etc.. way too long lol.


Nah the negative point of the match was Super Dragon was in it. That is probably my favorite match of his though.


----------



## Corey

Platt said:


> Due to the terrible wording of the sale I have no idea which DVDs are actually included so if anyone with a membership could tell me which of the below are reduced it would be much appreciated
> 
> Best of Roderick Strong Messiah Of The Backbreaker (2)
> Chris Hero: Ring Of Hero (2)
> Glory By Honor X
> Survival Of The Fittest 2011
> Gateway To Honor
> Battle In The Carolinas (2)
> WGTT: The Anthology Vol. 1
> ROH HDNet Vol 10


If you're not a ringside member, I don't believe any of them are on sale.

EDIT: BUT, if you are a member, all of those except the Roddy set are included in the sale. It's everything under the NEW!!! icon.


----------



## Platt

Yeah, sorry I probably should of mentioned I am going to buy a months membership if enough of the ones I need are on sale but I didn't want to buy one to find there's only 1 or 2 actually on sale.


----------



## Certified G

McQueen said:


> Nah the negative point of the match was Super Dragon was in it. That is probably my favorite match of his though.


Whaaaa? I had to re-read your post to confirm you said you don't like Super Dragon lol. I think he's awesome. I recently got PWG Fear, and I'm already looking forward to Dragon's match.


----------



## geraldinhio

Random question , but is there an AOTF compilation made ? If not , that shit has to be made. I just want to see all of Jimmy's promos together too. Some good matches could be on it too , disregarding most of Necros.:side:


----------



## Chismo

Super Dragon is batshit awesome. Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon (GW) *****. It was a perfect hardcore match, IMO. Probably the most insane finish ever.


----------



## geraldinhio

_I like Super Dragon , I can see how his style wouldn't appeal to some people though. It's quintessential of indytastic. I like him , he's a legit badass and his has a certain aura around him that is very rare on the Indys. His return was a perfect example of this . There's just something about him._


----------



## SHIRLEY

CHAMPION AUTO SALES


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

I was wondering if those commercials just played in Michigan or everywhere. Truth is ridiculous.


----------



## smitlick

*St.Louis Anarchy - A Gateway To Anarchy*

1. Darin Childs, Shorty Biggs & Adam Raw vs The Hooligans & Jordon Lacey
*

*2. U-30 Title 4 Televised Title Scramble*
ACH vs JT Lamotta vs Tony Kozina vs Shane Hollister vs Darin Corbin vs Billy McNeil
**

3. Dingo vs Mat Fitchett
**1/2

4. Davey Richards vs Davey vega
***1/2

5. Gerald James vs Akira Tozawa
***1/4

6. Kyle O'Reilly vs Arik Cannon
***

*7. ACW Heavyweight Title*
Robert Evans vs Rachel Summerlyn
***1/2

*8. St. Louis Anarchy Heavyweight Title*
Dan Walsh vs Evan Gelistico
**1/2​


----------



## McQueen

Michael Elgin, you aren't allowed to acknowledge the camera. And thats the truth!


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH Northern Aggression:

First Time Ever Singles Match: “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett vs. TJ Perkins ***1/4

The All Night Express (Rhett Titus & Kenny King) vs. The Bravado Brothers (Lancelot & Harlem) **

ROH World TV Champion Jay Lethal vs. Adam Cole ***1/2
Really good.

The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander ***3/4

Andy “Right Leg” Ridge vs. Sampson *
That D-Brown ripoff sucks...

All-Star Elimination Tag Match- Special 2 Hour Time Limit: ROH World Tag Champions Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin, Eddie Edwards, & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe, Michael Elgin, & Roderick Strong w/ Truth Martini ****1/2-****3/4

Overall Rating: 8.25/10


----------



## Scavo

*Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen & Super Dragon - PWG Fear*

Sick and brutal for sure, but not quite exciting and awesome as some of the previous Warfare matches. Still a very good stuff. Holy Batman @Steen and Dragon winning the Tag Titles. It's gonna be epic.

****3/4*


----------



## StevenROH

Not a big fan of 'best of' DVDs but I might have to get the Steen one depending on what matches they put on there.

Will have to get that last HDNet Vol too.

Can't wait for the Battle of the Carolinas DVD to turn up, really looking forward to watching it.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Hell Freezes Over*

1. Austin Aries vs Ricky Reyes
**1/2

*2. ROH Pure Title*
Nigel McGuiness vs Tony Mamaluke
*3/4

3. The Embassy vs Azrieal & Claudio Castagnoli
**3/4

*4. FIP Title*
Homicide vs Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong
*3/4

5. Christopher Daniels vs Jay Lethal
***1/4

6. Jack Evans vs Trik Davis vs Adam Pearce vs Sal Rinauro vs Kid Mikaze vs Jason Blade
**1/4

7. Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer
***

8. AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal
***3/4

*9. ROH Title*
Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero
****


*ROH - A Fight At The Roxbury*

1. Brent Albright vs BJ Whitmer
**

2. Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave
***

3. Mark Briscoe vs Kevin Steen
***1/4

4. Nigel McGuinness vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Mike Quackenbush
***1/2

5. Eddie Edwards vs Pelle Primeau
**

6. Matt Sydal vs El Generico
***1/4

7. The No Remorse Corps vs The Resilience & Delirious
***1/2

*8. ROH Title*
Takeshi Morishima vs Jay Briscoe
***1/4

Everything seemed to be good but nothing became great and the referee really hurt the Sydal/Generico match.​


----------



## Bubz

I enjoyed A Fight At The Roxbury quite a lot. There was nothing bad on the card and the main event, the 6 man, the four way, Briscoe/Steen, Danielson/Rave and Generico/Sydal were all really enjoyable matches, if nothing special. It was one of the easiest shows I've sat through to be honest.


----------



## smitlick

Bubz said:


> I enjoyed A Fight At The Roxbury quite a lot. There was nothing bad on the card and the main event, the 6 man, the four way, Briscoe/Steen, Danielson/Rave and Generico/Sydal were all really enjoyable matches, if nothing special. It was one of the easiest shows I've sat through to be honest.


Yep nothing wrong with it, just nothing that was really special. All good matches but not a great one.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH Southern Defiance:

Adam Cole vs. Mike Bennett: ***1/4

The Bravado Brothers vs. Los Ben Dejos: **

Proving Ground match:
ROH World Television Champion Jay Lethal vs. TJ Perkins: ***1/2

The All Night Express vs. The Young Bucks: **1/2

Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander vs. The Briscoe Brothers: ***1/2
OK, Caprice Coleman fuckin' rulez!!!!!!

Proving Ground match:
ROH World Tag Team Champions Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Roderick Strong and Michael Elgin: ***1/2

Eddie Edwards vs. El Generico: ****1/4

20-Man Honor Rumble: **1/4

Overall Rating: 7.75, Very good but the ME sucked.


----------



## TelkEvolon

*Upcoming DGUSA DVD:*


----------



## Chismo

Finally. I watched it live on PPV, it was a good show. People need to watch Hulk/YAMATO, it was mind blowing. Legit MOTYC.


----------



## mk92071

Watched these while I was in LA for the DGUSA/PWG/PWS weekend. First review was more detailed, second show I was just lazy.

*EVOLVE 7 - 4/19/11*

My thoughts going into the event are that the Main event should be okay, but I'm not a huge Moxley face. Taylor/Tozawa, Fox/Swann, and Xion/Jacobs all sound like great 
matches. I've never seen Sabre wrestle (crazy huh?), and I want to see if he can hold his own against Callihan. Young is good in the ring, and Tony Nese is a beast
from his other EVOLVE match and in TNA so that should be solid. overall this looks pretty strong. 

Spoiler Match
Jimmy Jacobs (4-2) vs. Shiima Xion (0-0)
This match was good for the time given. Lots of solid high flying action that kept me entertained. Nice reversals like Xion's into the crippler crossface near the end.
The finish was great, you don't see a lot of heels using that move to pull out the win. This was bittersweet since I know that neither of these men will be seen in 
EVOLVE again, since Jacobs goes to ROH and Xion goes to TNA.

***

Tony Nese (0-1) vs. Silas Young (1-1)
Really short match but solid nonetheless. Great showing by both men, but it wasn't given much time at all.

**1/2

Spoiler Match
Johnny Gargano (4-2) vs. Jon Davis
Going into this I haven't seen much from Davis, but he was really solid in this bout. Really stiff strikes and his power counters were amazing.Gargano was really agile
throughout the bout. The finish was solid, everything was solid.

***

CHIKARA Sekigun (2-0) vs. Facade and Jason Gory (0-0)
High flying fun match. Definately exceeded my expectations and I was simply amazed. 

***1/4

Zack Sabre Jr. (0-0) vs. Sami Callihan (2-1)
Amazing, amazing, amazing. Excellent counters. Excellent strikes. Excellent exchanges. Excellent near falls. 

***3/4 - ****

AR Fox (1-0) vs. Rich Swann (0-1)
Unbelievable counters like the ace crusher one. Very innovative and exciting. Can't wait to see them meet again. Spot fest done right. Also, dat finish.

***1/2

Spoiler Match
Chuck Taylor (4-2) vs. Akira Tozawa (0-0)
Very very good match. Great strikes. Finishing stretch was great.

***1/2

Tiebreaker 
Chuck Taylor (5-2) vs. Johnny Gargano (5-2)
Good for what it was. Not a real match, just to advance the storyline. Each had already wrestled so not much left in the tank at this point.

**

Moxley's Goodbye
Austin Aries (1-0) vs. Jon Moxley (1-1)
Good technical wrestling in the start. Big spots throughout the match while keeping both men strong. Amazing near falls throughout the ending and a strong finish. Not
the highlight of the show but definately great.

***1/2

Overall: Aries/Moxley, Taylor/Tozawa, Fox/Swann, and Sabre/Callihan were all great matches. The rest were fun and quick for the most part. Easy to sit through and enjoy.

*EVOLVE 8 - 5/20/11*

Rich Swann vs. AR Fox
**1/2

Tony Nese vs. Jon Davis
***

Sami Callihan vs. Brodie Lee
***1/2

Bobby Fish vs. Austin Aries
***1/4

AR Fox vs. Jon Davis 
***1/4

Bobby Fish vs. Sami Callihan
N/A wasn't paying enough attention but seemed short and weak

The SAT vs. The New Havana Pitbulls 
See above.

FRAY!
**1/4

Sami Callihan vs. AR Fox
***1/2

Overall: Nothing great, easy to watch and everything was solid. During Fish/Callihan and SAT/Pitbulls was distracted by people arguing outside of my hotel room in the 
hall ways. Didn't feel like I missed much.​


----------



## Chismo

From Gabe's Facebook:



> Dragon Gate USA - Main Event #1 - *PAC vs. Low Ki* - March 30th - Miami, FL - DGUSA.tv For Tix & Info


----------



## TelkEvolon

Awesome, Low Ki in Dragon Gate USA offers so many awesome matches.


----------



## RKing85

Got PWG All Star Weekend 6 Night 2 on right now as my post Super Bowl viewing.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Pac vs. Low Ki? Holy shit, I'm really excited for all of the potential/upcoming Ki matches.

Also, does anyone know where I can find Revolution Pro shows on DVD? I have a few of the joint shows they did with AWS but I have still yet to find anyone with Rev Pro footage.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Mattyb2266 said:


> Pac vs. Low Ki? Holy shit, I'm really excited for all of the potential/upcoming Ki matches.
> 
> Also, does anyone know where I can find Revolution Pro shows on DVD? I have a few of the joint shows they did with AWS but I have still yet to find anyone with Rev Pro footage.


http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=12745

That's all I got.


----------



## Emperor DC

> NSPW May 26th- Kevin Steen vs. Lance Storm.


Good god almighty.


----------



## Concrete

I have a feeling that DGUSA's WM weekend shows will be awesome on so many levels. Low-Ki gives them a little bit of an X-factor. He allows from pretty much one dream match a show and the other DGUSA guys can still go out and put on something epic.


----------



## Mark.

The last edition.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Glory By Honor X*


*Four Corner Survival*
Mike Bennett vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin - ***

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Jimmy Jacobs - N/A

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Harlem Bravado - DUD

Eddie Edwards vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/2

The Briscoes vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/4

*Proving Ground Match*
Jay Lethal vs. Roderick Strong - **1/4

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin vs. The All Night Express - **

*ROH World Title*
Davey Richards vs. El Generico - ***1/2

*Bonus Match*
Andy “Right Leg” Ridge vs. Mike Sydal - *


A very solid opener, Steen being a dick before getting thrown out, a good Edwards/O’Reilly match and the Briscoes beating the Bucks like they stole something all made the first half flow, unfortunately a pretty bland Proving Ground match and and even worse tag title match (and cringeworthy aftermatch promo) bring the show down before the main event and aftermath with more Steen.

​


----------



## peep4life

Pac/Ki! I'm going to the Dragon Gate show for sure now


----------



## RKing85

One of the great things about Low-Ki is he knows when to hold back a touch. Him and Hulk could have torn the house down I'm sure this past weekend, but since they were the opening match they held back a bit so as not to burn out the card.


----------



## Corey

Steen's set is out. Match listing makes me wet.



> *Disc 1*
> 1. Kevin Steen vs. B-Boy...Do or Die IV 2/19/05 (ROH debut)
> 2. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico...The Homecoming 7/23/05 (first time on DVD)
> 3. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe...FYF: Philly 2/17/07
> 4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe...Fighting Spirit 4/14/07
> 5. Steen & El Generico-Briscoes brawl from Respect Is Earned 5/12/07
> 6. Kevin Steen vs. Mark Briscoe...A Fight At The Roxbury 6/8/07
> 7. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw...Domination 6/9/07
> 8. Highlights of Steen/Generico vs. Briscoes street fight from Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 8/10/07
> 9. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (Steel Cage Match)...Caged Rage 8/24/07
> 10. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (Ladder War)...Man Up 9/15/07
> 11. Kevin Steen vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH World Title Match)...Honor Nation 10/5/07
> 
> 
> *Disc 2*
> 12. Kevin Steen vs. The Necro Butcher (Street Fight)...Proving Ground 1/11/08
> 13. Kevin Steen vs. Bryan Danielson (#1 Contenders Tournament Semi-Finals)...Eye of the Storm 2/22/08
> 14. Kevin Steen vs. Go Shiozaki (#1 Contenders Tournament Finals)...Eye of the Storm 2/22/08
> 15. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino...Dragon Gate Challenge II 3/28/08
> 16. Kevin Steen vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match)...Injustice 4/12/08
> 17. Kevin Steen vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match)...Northern Navigation 7/25/08
> 18. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Motor City Machine Guns...Death Before Dishonor VI 8/2/08
> 19. Kevin Steen vs. Jigsaw...Age of Insanity 8/15/08
> 20. Kevin Steen vs. Kenny King...Night of the Butcher II 8/16/08
> 21. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs (World Tag Team Title Match)...Driven 2008 9/19/08


----------



## Platt

Pissed off with ROH I bought a months membership to take advantage of the sale and then made sure I cancelled the automatic renewal so I wouldn't get charged next month and the bastards have cancelled my whole membership. So I got a whole day for my $8 and can't even use it to get 15% off the Steen set.


----------



## Chismo

Holy Kramer! Great match list. BUT, it's beyond stupid to show only highlights from that Street Fight against DemBoys, it's one of the best matches in ROH history. Stupid!


----------



## musdy

JoeRulz said:


> Holy Kramer! Great match list. BUT, it's beyond stupid to show only highlights from that Street Fight against DemBoys, it's one of the best matches in ROH history. Stupid!


It's on The Best of Briscoes set.


----------



## Corey

musdy said:


> It's on The Best of Briscoes set.


And the KOCH release Bloodstained Honor. Can't have the match everywhere Joe!


----------



## Manu_Styles

Kevin Steen vs. El Generico...The Homecoming 7/23/05

Is great they finally released that match


----------



## Corey

Pulled from the newswire:


> - A surprising name is currently in negations with ROH to participate during "Showdown in the Sun” weekend on March 30th and 31st. We cannot confirm anything until all of the documents are signed but fans will not be disappointed! "Showdown in the Sun” will take place in Ft. Lauderdale, FL at the War Memorial Auditorium and this incredible weekend of events will BOTH will be available on iPPV! Click here for more information and get ready for the spring break of pro wrestling!!!


Let the guessing begin!


----------



## Manu_Styles

Dunn & Marcos is going to rock Showdown in the Sun..like a hurricane!


----------



## Chismo

Hopefully someone from NOAH. I'll go with Kotaro.


----------



## F5uits

I'm gonna take a stab and guess Prince Devitt. For some reason that's the first name I thought of when I read that. With all the mention of NOAH, I don't think someone from there would be all that surprising.


... Which means it's probably Ogawa.


----------



## Corey

I'm guessing if they say it's someone in negotiations with them, then it's probably someone who came to them rather than them reaching out to someone. Which makes me think it's someone in the U.S. Thus it has to be Finlay!!!


----------



## Chismo

Nah, Finlay's Gabe's player.


----------



## seabs

JoeRulz said:


> Nah, Finlay's Gabe's player.


*Based on one appearance? I'm not saying it'll be Finlay but he's not Gabe affiliated.

Expecting Harry Smith.*


----------



## Chismo

Finlay's almost confirmed for EVOLVE 11, against Jon Davis.


----------



## TheMaverickOne

So i was looking to buy some FIP dvds from their website, But the site hasn't updated since October, I was looking to get Unstoppable 2008 which I heard was good but no where except the FIP website offers it. Do you think ordering from there will work?


----------



## smitlick

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Pulled from the newswire:
> 
> Let the guessing begin!


Brent Albright...


----------



## Bubz

Hmmmm, maybe Smith or Finlay. I hope Finlay, but it probably won't be. I wouldn't mind someone from NOAH coming over for that weekend either.


----------



## TelkEvolon

I always like there being a mystery wrrestler on the horizon.


----------



## geraldinhio

_I'm expecting Homicide or Rhyno for some odd reason ..... or maybe even *sigh* Brent Albright as Smitlick said.:side:

Wouldn't mind it Smith , heard he was great in his PWG debut. The tag match was supposed to be great and he could be a nice addition to the allready depleted roster._


----------



## Groovemachine

Alex Kozlov has just confirmed his release from the WWE developmental system. I want him back in ROH/PWG STAT! 

It may be wishful thinking, but if he saw his release coming, could he have put feelers out to ROH, making him the mystery guy in question?


----------



## Emperor DC

He'll be off to Mexico.

I'd like to see him in New Japan though.


----------



## F5uits

Just got my ROH shipment from last week's sale, and I haven't put in GBH X yet but I have to say I'm impressed with the actual production side of the Northern Aggression DVD so far. A short snippet of highlights from the show preludes the new menu, which has video from the main event in the background. The menus themselves look much better, and are styled with graphics similar to what you see on the TV show nowadays. Match-up screens similar to the TV show are also shown before matches (at least ones with regular roster members). Promos and such also include the TV type graphics.

Also, the show is true 16:9 widescreen format, which I guess is to be expected as the TV show is too. It's not HD or a big jump in quality or anything, but I'm glad that someone in ROH is at least trying harder than they were before on DVD releases. Sorry if this is old news, but I have to say I'm pleased.


----------



## DarloKid

hi guys,

which indy wrestlers have their own 'compilations' or best off's that they sell themeselves? the few that i know of are lionheart from the UK and Adam Cole appears to have one upcoming.

cheers in adavance people


----------



## musdy

Hero.
Claudio??


----------



## Mattyb2266

DarloKid said:


> hi guys,
> 
> which indy wrestlers have their own 'compilations' or best off's that they sell themeselves? the few that i know of are lionheart from the UK and Adam Cole appears to have one upcoming.
> 
> cheers in adavance people


The only ones I know of are Kevin Steen (Has a few), Chris Hero (Also has a few), and Mia Yim. I'm sure theres a ton more but those are the only ones I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Platt

> Chikara DVD "Chikara's 12 Large Summit"
> This DVD features the 24 preliminary matches on 3 discs that led to the the crowning of the 1st Chikara Grand Champion.
> 1. Hallowicked vs. Mike Quackenbush: BLOCK A 5/21/11
> 2. Brodie Lee vs. Vin Gerard: BLOCK B 5/22/11
> 3. Icarus vs. Del Rey: BLOCK A 6/24/11
> 4. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked: BLOCK A 6/24/11
> 5. Fire Ant vs. UltraMantis Black: BLOCK B 6/24/11
> 6. Ophidian vs. Mike Quackenbush: BLOCK A 6/25/11
> 7. Eddie Kingston vs. UltraMantis Black: BLOCK B 6/25/11
> 8. Fire Ant vs. Jigsaw: BLOCK B 7/30/11
> 9. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush: BLOCK A 7/30/11
> 10. Jigsaw vs. Eddie Kingston: BLOCK B 7/31/11
> 11. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sara Del Rey: BLOCK A 7/31/11
> 12. Hallowicked vs. Sara Del Rey: BLOCK A 8/27/11
> 13. Fire Ant vs. Vin Gerard: BLOCK B 8/27/11
> 14. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Icarus: BLOCK A 8/27/11
> 15. Jigsaw vs. Vin Gerard: BLOCK B 9/17/11
> 16. Icarus vs. Mike Quackenbush: BLOCK A 9/17/11
> 17. Ophidian vs. Sara Del Rey: BLOCK A 9/18/11
> 18. Fire Ant vs. Eddie Kingston: BLOCK B 9/18/11
> 19. Hallowicked vs. Icarus: BLOCK A 10/7/11
> 20. Mike Quackenbush vs. Sara Del Rey: BLOCK A 10/7/11
> 21. UltraMantis Black vs. Vin Gerard (Archibald Peck): BLOCK B 10/7/11
> 22. Ophidian vs. Hallowicked: BLOCK A 10/8/11
> 23. Jigsaw vs. UltraMantis Black: BLOCK B 10/8/11
> 24. Eddie Kingston vs. Vin Gerard: BLOCK B 10/30/11
> 25. Eddie Kingston vs. Mike Quackenbush: FINALS 11/13/11


Thinking of giving Chikara another go so I'll probably pick this up.


----------



## Emperor DC

Now would be the perfect time Platt, I encourage you to.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Just bought:

We Did It for the Hits (Beyond Wrestling)
The Thirteenth Hat (Chikara)
Twelve Large Summit (Chikara)
SHIMMER volumes 41 and 12
and Ultramantis Black's new DVD.

Strange mix, but I hope I like them.


----------



## musdy

How are the Del Rey matches on that set??


----------



## smitlick

SDR vs Quack and SDR vs Claudio are good.


Just finished You Shoot with Tony Atlas. Definitely recommend this. Some really amusing bits and an interesting quick story about The Bellas.


----------



## Corey

I'm assuming these HDNets aren't selling too well.


----------



## KaijuFan

God damn is that a steller DVD. The 12 Large had some really great matches, Quack/Ophidian instantly comes to mind. I'd say you've chosen the right disc to give Chikara a second chance with.


----------



## Platt

> Highspots Monthly DVD Sampler Pack
> 
> Enjoy 10 great wrestling DVD's for the low price of $29.99! And even better, every month you will get 10 new titles to select from!
> 
> *Please note that the 10 titles each month have already been selected and no substitutions will be made**
> 
> This month you will receive the following titles (click link for more information on each)
> 
> Best of AWS volume 1
> FIP Heat Stroke 06 - night 1
> TNA Best of Bloodiest Brawls
> PWG The OC
> Billy Jack Haynes Conspiracy
> Wildside Best of Juniors - volume 1
> PWX What Doesn't Kill You will Make you Stronger
> UWF Monster in Knightdale
> ECW in buffalo (5/09/98)
> Big Japan 118/119


----------



## Caponex75

Wait...is that HD net DVD a compilation of all the best stuff during their existence? If so then that is getting bought. My megaupload stash was filled with it but sadly no more


----------



## Corey

Caponex75 said:


> Wait...is that HD net DVD a compilation of all the best stuff during their existence? If so then that is getting bought. My megaupload stash was filled with it but sadly no more


It is for the last 10-15 episodes of the show. They have ten different volumes, all in chronological order. My personal favorite is Volume 3. Here's my review from a while back:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10610196-post3853.html


----------



## Caponex75

That depresses me as Aries never wore those tights again  But I've already got a great majority save Danielson vs Aries or Aries vs. Strong. Aries vs. Strong was such a great match though if I can say anything. I also miss Aries bullshit finishes.


----------



## Certified G

I likely would've bought that sampler pack if it didn't have the TNA, Billy Jack and UWF dvd's in it. I already have the TNA and UWF dvds and I'm not interested in the Billy Jack one. I know it's still a great deal with those other 7 dvd's (especially the PWG looks amazing), but I'd rather just buy a sampler with 10 dvd's I don't have..


----------



## ddog121

CHIKARA The Thirteenth Hat
Mike Quackenbush v. Green Ant ***1/4
Jigsaw v. Kobald **3/4
Gran Akuma v. Icarus **
3.0 v. BDK ***
Hallowicked v. Archibald Peck ***
Ophidian v. Hieracon **3/4
Colony v. Batiri ***1/4

Mediocre show wrestling wise.


----------



## smitlick

Some Rare OOP ROH DVDs and one that isn't...

ROH - This Means War II (Nigel McGuiness & Doug Williams vs Takeshi Morishima & Chris Hero)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078211...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Fighting Spirit (Nigel McGuiness vs Takeshi Morishima)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078212...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - A New Level (Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078212...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Death Before Dishonor IV (Cage of Death)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078213...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Unified (Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078213...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Best In The World (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078213...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - 6th Anniversary Show (Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078214...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Dragon Gate Challenge (Dragon Gate Invades and its pretty great)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078214...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Groovemachine

The Dragon Gate UK DVDs from October are finally now available. I suggest everyone go and buy SHINGO vs Yokosuka III. Really great event, topped off with a fantastic main event, legit MOTYC. My DVDs were delivered this morning, I'm starting on Invasion 3 first (which has SHINGO vs Pac) and then I'll move on to my DVD viewing of SHINGO/Yokosuka to see how it holds up on camera.


----------



## seabs

Groovemachine said:


> The Dragon Gate UK DVDs from October are finally now available. I suggest everyone go and buy SHINGO vs Yokosuka III. Really great event, topped off with a fantastic main event, legit MOTYC. *My DVDs were delivered this morning*, I'm starting on Invasion 3 first (which has SHINGO vs Pac) and then I'll move on to my DVD viewing of SHINGO/Yokosuka to see how it holds up on camera.


*On a Sunday?

Forgot about these, just ordered all 3 shows for myself.*


----------



## smitlick

If Seabs is looking to sell them once hes done with them *cough*


Anyway

Just listed these 2

ROH World Title Classic (Joe vs Punk I)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078268...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Fifth Year Festival Dayton (Joe vs Richards)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078268...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202




*ROH - Without Remorse*

1. Aries/Danielson vs Stevens/Jay Briscoe
***1/2

2. Shane Hagadorn vs Pelle Primeau
*1/4

3. Hero/SDR vs Payne/Durden
SQUASH

4. Hero/SDR vs Jigsaw/Haze
**

5. Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico
****

6. Joey Matthews vs Mark Briscoe
**1/2

*7. Dog Collar*
Adam Pearce vs Delirious
**3/4

*8. ROH Tag Title Ultimate Endurance*
Aries/Danielson vs The AOTF vs The NRC vs Hangmen 3
****

*9. ROH Title*
Nigel McGuiness vs Roderick Strong
****​
Listed some more

ROH Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 (Briscoes vs Danielson/Nigel)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078279...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH War of the Wire II (Whitmer vs Necro BARBED WIRE)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078280...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Honor Reclaims Boston (KENTA/Davey vs Aries/Strong)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078280...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Rising Above 2007 (Nigel vs Aries +++ Danielson vs Morishima)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078280...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Groovemachine

Seabs said:


> *On a Sunday?
> 
> Forgot about these, just ordered all 3 shows for myself.*


Yeah it's pretty weird isn't it? For some reason we quite often get post on a Sunday, but not always. I have no idea why.


----------



## Certified G

CZW Severed Ties (October 10, 2009 "Severed Ties" - Philadelphia, PA)

1. Team Macktion vs. Bandido Jr. and Azrieal
**

2. Greg Excellent vs. Trent Acid
*
Greg Excellent is just useless.

3. Devon Moore vs. Egotistico Fantastico
**
Weird match. I had no idea who was the face and who was the heel. Ego attacked Devon while Devon was making his entrance, however near the end of the match Devon Moore took off the turnbuckle padding. Idk, maybe it's just him being "the notorious scumbag" but I thought it was kinda weird.

4. Fans Bring The Weapons: H8 Club & Jon Moxley vs. DJ Hyde, xOMGx and Scotty Vortekz
***1/4
Awesome match, definitely the highlight of the show. Jon Moxley can do both good normal matches, and good deathmatches.

5. Drew Blood vs. Ryan McBride
*1/2

6. Sami Callihan vs. Eddie Kingston
*3/4
Short match, Eddie Kingston returned to CZW, Callihan broke his nose in this match, weak ending from what I can remember.

7. The Best Around vs. BLK-OUT
**1/4

8. Drake Younger vs. B-Boy 
**3/4
Drake showed why he is underrated as a wrestler, the crowd was really into it and it had some exciting near falls.


----------



## peep4life

The preview for Kurt Russel Reunion 3 is up on youtube. Its pretty sweet. If someone could embed it here that would be great


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_04roWVR7TI&list=UUaN1vfY2wREOeV-oUB4KQ4g&index=1&feature=plcp
PWG - Preview - Kurt Russellreunion III


----------



## KingCrash




----------



## lewieG

Dammit PWG, stop taking my money.


----------



## Bubz

KingCrash said:


>


My God.


----------



## smitlick

Just Listed these 2

ROH - Era of Honor (Danielson vs Low Ki vs Daniels ++ Eddie Guerrero vs Super Crazy)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078333...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Death Before Dishonor (CM Punk vs Raven ++ Jeff Hardys Appearance ++ Samoa Joe vs Paul London)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078334...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Chismo

HOLY SHIT at the KRR3 preview! I cringed at least five times.


----------



## Platt

> On sale NOW at ROHWrestling.com, the latest DVD release featuring our annual year-end extravaganza, “Final Battle 2011”!!!
> 
> This special 2-Disc DVD set includes the entire iPPV broadcast featuring Richards/Edwards III for the ROH World Title, The Briscoes vs. Hass & Benjamin for the ROH World Tag Titles, Lethal vs. Bennett vs. Generico for the ROH TV Title, Steen vs. Corino, and a whole lot more!
> 
> PLUS, exclusive to this DVD release, unaired footage filmed following the conclusion of the Steen/Corino bout and, for the 1st time ever on DVD, content from “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV leading up to the event including Richards vs. Elgin, Generico vs. Lethal, and more!
> 
> This DVD is a must buy for every wrestling fan and it can be your starting this Tuesday in the ROH Store! Every Tuesday we aim to bring to the ROH faithful the latest merchandise and this week it’s the biggest show in Ring of Honor’s year: “Final Battle 2011”!!! Read below for the complete line-up:
> 
> Disc 1
> 1. “Unbreakable” Michael Elgin w/ Truth Martini vs. TJ Perkins
> 2. Tommaso Ciampa w/ The Embassy vs. Jimmy Rave
> 3. ROH World TV Title Match: Jay Lethal defends vs. “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett vs. El Generico
> 4. No DQ Match – w/ Jimmy Jacobs as Special Referee & Jim Cornette at Ringside: Steve Corino vs. “Mr. Wrestling” Kevin Steen
> 
> Bonus Features:
> - Proving Ground: ROH World Champion Davey Richards vs. “Unbreakable” Michael Elgin (from “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV)
> - ROH World TV Title Match: Jay Lethal vs. El Generico (from “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV)
> - "Broken" (Unaired, raw footage following Corino vs. Steen)
> - "Cornette's Bargain" ((from “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV)
> 
> Disc 2
> 1. Gauntlet Match for a Future ROH World Tag Title Shot: The Bravados, Coleman & Alexander, Future Shock, The Young Bucks, and The All Night Express
> 2. Roderick Strong Open Invitational: Roderick Strong w/ Truth Martini vs. Chris Hero
> 3. ROH World Tag Team Championship: Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin defends vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe
> 4. ROH World Championship: Davey Richards (w/ Team Richards) defends vs. “Die Hard” Eddie Edwards (w/ Dan “The Beast” Severn)
> 
> Bonus Features:
> - "Briscoes Go Hollywood" Video
> - ROH Video Wire


----------



## McQueen

I really wish that show was called Final Battle 2011: A Love Story for the Ages given the cover.


----------



## Manu_Styles

- "Broken" (Unaired, raw footage following Corino vs. Steen)

El Generico, Corino & Jacobs footage?


----------



## Certified G

OMG @ KRR3. That Richards/Smith vs Young Bucks match looks awesome. Also impressed with the way Willie Mack moves. Usually I give him shit, and I was never interested in seeing him (I thought his match vs Hero from BOLA 2011 wasn't anything special) but I definitely will keep my eye on him.
The main event looks amazing too. I can't get enough of Super Dragon, he is just awesome in nearly every match I've seen him in.


----------



## McQueen

Super Dragon is so much garbage. Ugh.


----------



## Chismo

Except he's not.


----------



## Even Flow

DGUSA are gonna offer the 3/30 iPPV for $1.99.

Bargain.


----------



## Corey

Even though Final Battle 2011 was a pile of steaming poo, they did a really good job in adding Lethal/Generico & Davey/Elgin from the TV show. I like the cover too.

Seriously, who isn't gonna buy that DGUSA show now? You'd be insane not to. Is that the one that'll have Low Ki vs. PAC?


----------



## Chismo

I'd buy DGUSA anyway. You can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Corey

The only reason I don't buy every DGUSA iPPV is because a lot of there style gets old. I feel like I see the same spotty tag match over and over again. When there's a good amount of singles matches, I'll give it a go. With that being said, Freedom Fight was quite possibly the best show from any promotion last year.


----------



## TelkEvolon

PWG's highlight videos are always great.

The Final Battle DVD looks pretty awesome, I enjoyed the event.


----------



## Manu_Styles

The DGUSA offer seems desperate


----------



## Emperor DC

$1.99

That's about £1. Jesus christ.

BUY. BUY. BUY.


----------



## seabs

X-Static said:


> DGUSA are gonna offer the 3/30 iPPV for $1.99.
> 
> Bargain.


*I bet $1.99 the stream goes down for more than 3 minutes at one point in the show.

Silly offer anyway from their standpoint. How many more buys is it going to attract that wouldn't have paid for the show anyway? Enough to make up the reduced cost? Doubt it.*


----------



## FITZ

I would imagine it's a move to hurt ROH more then anything. I wonder if I should just stay in my hotel room and order the iPPV or just go to the show? 

Honestly I'm probably not going to do too much wrestling stuff in Miami. I'll be pushing hard to get my brother and friend to go to $5 Wrestling Live but other than that if they don't really want to go see anything I'm not going to try to force them into it. I just hope they don't say they want to go to the Hall of Fame...


----------



## Even Flow

This is Gabe's explanation for why they're offering the iPPV for $1.99



> Dragon Gate USA will offer it's "Open The Ultimate Gate 2012" live iPPV at www.WWNLive.com on March 30th for just $1.99. DGUSA Vice President Gabe Sapolsky writes this column explaining why this once-in-a-lifetime offer is being made.
> 
> We are very proud of our Dragon Gate USA brand. We want you to see it.
> 
> We know our in ring action and overall presentation have reached a new level. We are excited and confident. However, we have to admit that our iPPV buy rate has hit a plateau.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, we are very happy with our buys, and they have slowly increased over our first year at WWNLive.com. We have just hit a wall that we are looking to break through.
> 
> We don't have a TV station backing us or a corporation willing to dump millions of dollars into the product. We are a self-sufficient independent promotion.
> 
> This has a lot of advantages. We don't have corporate suits with no idea about wrestling telling us what we can or can't do. There are no politics. We don't have to cater the masses by bringing in washed up names to try to get ratings. Really, we don't have to answer to anyone. We can put out the product we want with the interest of best serving you.
> 
> However, the negative is that it's tough to gain exposure and get new eyeballs on DGUSA and EVOLVE without the backing of a TV network and/or major sponsorship.
> 
> So we have decided to take matters into our own hands.
> 
> We are going to take advantage of the fact that we produce iPPV in house at www.WWNLive.com. We are going to offer the March 30th "Open The Ultimate Gate 2012" live iPPV featuring PAC vs. Low Ki for just $1.99.
> 
> Yes, we will lose money on this and we are giving up one of our most important shows of the year for just $1.99. We know it will be worth it because you will be blown away when you see the current DGUSA brand.
> 
> I need to make it clear that the $1.99 price gets you the live showing only. This is a one-time-only very special offer. We can never make an offer like this again. We will also offer the March 30th iPPV at our regular price of $14.99, which will get you the live showing and then On Demand access.
> 
> As an added bonus, this isn't just a promotion to attract new fans. This is our way of thanking those of you who have supported us over our first year of iPPV at WWNLive.com.
> 
> This is as straight forward as I can get. We want you to see Dragon Gate USA and EVOLVE. We have hit a new peak with both brands. Now on March 30th you will get a chance to witness what it is all about for just $1.99.


----------



## downgrader

$1.99 for the Low Ki vs. PAC dream match or several dollars for the same old shit in ROH? Tough decision there.


----------



## Bubz

$1.99? Fuck, how could anyone not order that?


----------



## McQueen

I'll probably forget about it, thats how.


----------



## jawbreaker

honestly I really don't care enough.
if they offered it for free and I happened to be at my computer with nothing better to do, I might watch.


----------



## FITZ

Kind of a risk they're taking with no replays. They aren't going to get any new fans if the stream dies and the people can't even watch a replay.


----------



## Bubz

McQueen said:


> I'll probably forget about it, thats how.


Yeah, saying that I probably will too lol.

I don't even watch DGUSA really, but if I'm not doing anything that night and I remember I'll definitely get it.


----------



## KingCrash

With all the problems they've had streaming losing whole chucks of shows there's no way this one will come off without a hitch. Still might order though. Oh, and Gabe:



> We don't have to cater the masses by bringing in washed up names to try to get ratings


You're bringing in fucking Sabu and having in flop around in shitty matches. Shut it.


----------



## smitlick

Even better is the stream dies for a whole match and everyone asks for a refund so he has to give the show away... Seriously desperate here.


----------



## seabs

KingCrash said:


> You're bringing in fucking Sabu and having in flop around in shitty matches. Shut it.


*FUCK. I was about to post that as soon as I read it. 

The offer would maybe work if they did tons of promotional work for it and targeted new markets but they wont so they're just offering all the fans that are already aware of the product a good offer. That's not making people more aware of the product. It just means most of the people who pirate their material might not for that one show because it's so cheap. 

No replays for it is shit too and will lose them potential buys. Fans outside America are far less likely to stay up past midnight to sit in front of their computer watching a wrestling show in front of a few hundred people that is insignificant. They put the replay up anyway for the other shows so why not just allow people to watch the show on demand at a more suitable time for them. Plus it's putting a hell of a lot of trust in the stream not dying and past evidence says that's not wise. 

Sure they'll probably get a chunk more buys for that one show but what's the point if they don't transition into more buys for future shows at full price.

It's funny that last time Gabe was on Figure Four he mentioned how they were on such a tight budget and now he does this.*


----------



## FITZ

This can work for them if the stream works the whole time. If they get a bunch of first time buyers and they can sit and watch the show without any issues they might be more likely to do it again. But if the stream gets fucked up again there is no way these people are going to spend more money on your streams. I hope it works out for them but I would be worried if the company I ran was doing this.


----------



## Groovemachine

*DGUK: Invasion 3*​
Dragon Kid vs Akira Tozawa - ***1/4
~ Good little opener, just what you want really.

Gamma vs Naoki Tanizaki - **3/4
~ Well this was pretty fun but was near enough ruined by the retarded refereeing. Tozawa interferes in blatant full view of the ref, but he does nothing and continues the countout on the floor? Then Tanizaki brings a chair in the ring (I'll overlook the fact it was plastic...) and the ref admonishes him a bit...and then turns away to tell off Tozawa for no reason, leaving Tanizaki with the chair in the ring. Stupid. Fun stuff on the whole but those moments of stupidity ruined it for me.

Lion Kid, Marty Scurll & Mark Haskins vs CIMA, Naruki Doi & BxB Hulk - ***3/4
~ Man that Chris Roberts referee is a douche, he was at it AGAIN in this match. It's not on the level of other Dragon Gate 6-mans; a couple of the spots were clearly telegraphed which bothered me a bit but this was still a very good match.

Susumu Yokosuka vs Masato Yoshino - ***1/2

SHINGO vs Pac - ****1/2
~ Remember their match in LA a couple of years ago? This outshone that encounter by a mile. Such a crisp contest, everything connected perfectly, it all looked pretty stiff. This moved into the upper echelon towards the end of the match when Pac started selling SHINGO'S beatdown like a champ. No you didn't read that wrong, Pac sold his ass off and he just worked brilliantly here, getting slower and slower as the match progressed but letting off the ocassional burst of energy, which works incredibly well with his flashy high-flying offense. Simply put, this was epic.


Overall: The undercard was pretty good and reasonably consistent, but where this becomes a must-see is the spectacular main event. Well worth a look.

Now on to Night 2, the incredible Nottingham show I attended live...​


----------



## peep4life

I was going to buy tickets to the show this week, but for $1.99 like Taylorfitz already stated, I might just get hammered in my hotel room and watch it


----------



## Rickey

RING OF HONOR WRESTLING 1/28/12 has been uploaded on ROH's youtube channel.






Features:
- Tommaso Ciampa w/ the Embassy Ltd vs TJ Perkins
- Grizzly Redwood's Broadcast TV Debut
- Kevin Steen / Steve Corino Final Battle Highlights
- Caprice Coleman & Cederic Alexander vs ROH World Champion Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly


----------



## FITZ

peep4life said:


> I was going to buy tickets to the show this week, but for $1.99 like Taylorfitz already stated, I might just get hammered in my hotel room and watch it


When you put it that way it just sounds like kind of a sad thing to do. Are you at least staying at a nice hotel where it might be fun to do that? I know for fact that my hotel is more of a "just somewhere to sleep" kind of place.


----------



## peep4life

Yeah my hotel is sweet, right on the beach, its Edgewater. My girlfriend wants to go to the show anyways, she's pumped about Ki/Pac


----------



## FITZ

Did a quick google search and it looks significantly nicer then the Bayside Continental that I'm staying at.


----------



## peep4life

Perhaps well run into each other and have a beer. I'll be the drunk guy sleeping on the beach.


----------



## FITZ

Going to be hard to find the other drunk guy sleeping on the beach.


----------



## downgrader

peep4life said:


> Yeah my hotel is sweet, right on the beach, its Edgewater. My girlfriend wants to go to the show anyways, she's pumped about Ki/Pac


Try the Sheraton in Fort Lauderdale buddy!


----------



## crooked_reflection




----------



## McQueen

Is that seriously real?


----------



## Platt

Wow that might just be the worst name yet.


----------



## McQueen

I want to know how to access the FCW Random Horrible Wrestling Name generator.

Kassius? Whats wrong with Chris?

Although just occured to me "Kassius Ohno = K.O."


----------



## Chismo

Jesus Christ...


----------



## crooked_reflection

Hero probably came up with it himself. Antonio Cesaro & Kassius Ohno doesn't sound too bad when put together.

It's definitely unique. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan & Damien Sandow grew on me, so I'm sure it'll just take some time.


----------



## FITZ

Sounds like a character from Star Wars. Whatever, at least he's there and one step closer to being on WWE TV every week.


----------



## peep4life

I can hear it now "oh no! here comes Kassius Ohno!"


----------



## McQueen

I can hear the Ohhhhhhhnnnnoooo chants in my head. Its still a stupid name but i'm warming up to it.


----------



## Chismo

The fact that his last name is Ohno can't bring anything good. Stupid catchphrases, antics and childish remarks - enter Michael Cole.


----------



## TelkEvolon

JoeRulz said:


> Stupid catchphrases, antics and childish remarks - enter *Original Chris Hero*.


There.


----------



## Chismo

Lol, Michael Cole is more probable.


----------



## Bubz

Dear lord @ that name, so random.


----------



## will94

"Ohno with a KO!" I can hear it now.....


----------



## Last Chancery

Probably giving props to his Japanese background, ala Sonny Onoo.


----------



## Corey

A few more matches have been made for the DGUSA iPPV "Open The Ultimate Gate 2012" on March 30th (the one that's $1.99) I don't give a shit about the first one but the last two look good, especially Hulk/Sami.

*Stable Shootout Match #1 - Street Fight
*Sabu & Jon Davis vs. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez

*Stable Shootout Match #2 - Fox Picks Callihan's Opponent
*Sami Callihan vs. BxB Hulk

*Stable Shootout Match #3 - Callihan Picks Fox's Opponent*
AR Fox vs. Uhaa Nation

Also, Finlay has been confirmed for the next EVOLVE event in April. Finlay vs. Low Ki/Bobby Fish, make it happen!


----------



## Chismo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> A few more matches have been made for the DGUSA iPPV "Open The Ultimate Gate 2012" on March 30th (the one that's $1.99) I don't give a shit about the first one but the last two look good, especially Hulk/Sami.
> 
> *Stable Shootout Match #1 - Street Fight
> *Sabu & Jon Davis vs. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez
> 
> *Stable Shootout Match #2 - Fox Picks Callihan's Opponent
> *Sami Callihan vs. BxB Hulk
> 
> *Stable Shootout Match #3 - Callihan Picks Fox's Opponent*
> AR Fox vs. Uhaa Nation
> 
> Also, Finlay has been confirmed for the next EVOLVE event in April. Finlay vs. Low Ki/Bobby Fish, make it happen!


Fuck yeah, I love those matches announced. Especially Sami/Hulk, it'll be brutal.

Btw, Finlay will wrestle Jon Davis. Davis challenged him in a post match promo at EVOLVE 10. I'm fine with that, since Davis is awesome.


----------



## Certified G

I love both AR Fox and Uhaa Nation, their matches together were great, but damn how many times are these guys gonna square off? They've already done 2 or 3 iPPV matches together, and I've seen some on YouTube too. Is the demand for that matches so high or is it because Uhaa is a rookie and he needs to get comfortable in the ring or something like that?


----------



## seabs

The Corre said:


> I love both AR Fox and Uhaa Nation, their matches together were great, but damn how many times are these guys gonna square off? They've already done 2 or 3 iPPV matches together, and I've seen some on YouTube too. Is the demand for that matches so high or is it because Uhaa is a rookie and he needs to get comfortable in the ring or something like that?


*They were both trained by Mr Hughes so they're familiar working with each other and are probably good at getting the best out of the other.

Not sure how anyone can be excited for Sami Callihan vs BxB Hulk unless they have a really sadistic nature.

Finlay vs Davis sounds fine. I like Davis even though I've never really seen him in anything great.*


----------



## Chismo

How anyone can be excited for Sami/Hulk? Let's see, I love them both, they're pretty good wrestlers and interesting/charismatic characters, Hulk is ubercool, Sami is batshit crazy, etc. I could go on and on...


----------



## seabs

*Hulk's not a good wrestler, in fact I'd actually say he's a pretty bad one. Sami I can see a case for and he can be really good in the right environment and situation but Hulk? Nah. He does flashy moves and that's it. He was only worthwhile when he had the dancers during his entrance.

If I wanted to get a better than average match out of either I wouldn't dream of pairing them up. Isn't Sami a heel as well now for Gabe? because Hulk is too so it's gonna be heel vs heel which will only make it even worse.*


----------



## downgrader

BxB Hulk is the Booker T. of Dragon Gate - forgetable popcorn entertainment, can be carried to greatness.


----------



## Chismo

I'd say Hulk is a good wrestler, why not? He's flashy and flamboyant and all that jazz, but he has his own style, I can see why people don't like him. He does what he does, but the way his matches flow is acceptable, and he can structure very well too. No wasted moves too. Yes, selling is questionable, but what the hell. And I hate that "Wrestler A carried wrestler B" shit, please don't sell me that. 

And that pairing is pretty damn interesting. Even if they're the worst wrestlers on the planet, the 1 on 1 match-up between two gimmicks like that is still newsworthy. Fuck, heel vs. heel dynamic makes it even better, IMO. I expect a good match.


----------



## Manu_Styles

BxB Hulk vs Sami Caliham and AR Fox vs Uhaa Nation sound cool, the street fight in the other hand not so much...


----------



## smitlick

Just Listed These 2

ROH Death Before Dishonor VI (ROH Title 4 Way---Brent Albright vs Adam Pearce---Go Shiozaki vs Naomichi Marufuji)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078608...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Anarchy In The U.K. (Danielson vs Strong---Briscoes vs Sydal/Richards---Danielson vs SUWA)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078608...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Corey

JoeRulz said:


> Fuck yeah, I love those matches announced. Especially Sami/Hulk, it'll be brutal.
> 
> Btw, Finlay will wrestle Jon Davis. Davis challenged him in a post match promo at EVOLVE 10. I'm fine with that, since Davis is awesome.


Ah yeah, forgot about that. Perfectly acceptable match, but I still want Finlay/Ki. That equals iPPV buys.

Wasn't thinking about the heel vs. heel dynamic for Hulk/Sami. It'll be interesting to see who the crowd cheers, although my guess is Hulk since he'll kick the shit out of him. As far as BxB goes as a wrestler, literally everything I've seen from the guy has been great. Matches vs. YAMATO, Gargano, & Tozawa are all recent good shit but I haven't seen enough to have a true opinion on him to argue against.


----------



## KingCrash

Don't know how good the Sami/Hulk match will be considering Sami's finisher is the Stretch Muffler and if there's one thing that even God can't make Hulk do is selling a leg for more then five seconds. Really hope this is the last series of shows Sabu is doing because he's terrible, the feud with D.U.F. is terrible and all it's doing is wasting time and everyone involved.


*ROH - Southern Defiance*


Mike Bennett vs. Adam Cole - **1/2

Los Ben Dejos vs. The Bravado Brothers - *

*Proving Ground Match*
Jay Lethal vs. TJ Perkins - ***

The Young Bucks vs. The All Night Express - **3/4

The Briscoes vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander - ***

*Proving Ground Match*
Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas vs. The House Of Truth (Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin) - ***1/4

El Generico vs. Eddie Edwards - ***3/4

The Honor Rumble - Winner Gets ROH Title Shot - **




*AIW - Hell On Earth 7*


Eric Ryan vs. Facade vs. Samuray Del Sol - **1/2

Da Latin Crime Syndicate (Fernandez & Joey The Snake) vs. The Olsen Twins (Colin & Jimmy Olsen) - **

Josh Prohibition vs. Gregory Iron - **1/4

The Chad vs. The Duke - N/A

*Intense Division Title*
Bobby Beverly vs. Izaeh Bonds - *

*AIW Tag Team Titles*
Irish Airborne (Dave & Jake Crist) vs. Aero form (Louis Lyndon & Flip Kendrick) - ***1/4

Uhaa Nation vs. AR Fox - ***1/2

*Elimination Match - Winner Gets Absolute Title Shot*
Tim Donst vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Marion Fontaine vs. Rickey Shane Page - ***1/4

*AIW Women’s Title - Special Referee Gail Kim*
Mickie Knuckles vs. Mia Yim - ***
*
Absolute Title*
Shiima Xion vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/2+

*Hell On Earth - Fans Bring The Weapons*
Mad Man Pondo vs. Masada - ***

*Bonus Matches*
AERO! VS. Jay Bly VS. Stitch Syper VS. Matt Atrayou - *1/2

Dany Only VS. Nick Talent - *​


----------



## smitlick

Just listed this

All 3 Nights of the PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2007
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170786285910#ht_690wt_1185


----------



## d3m1g0d

Chikara DVD January 28, 2012 "The Thirteenth Hat" - Palmer, PA

1. Mike Quackenbush vs. Green Ant ***
2. Jigsaw vs. Kobald **1/2
3. Gran Akuma vs. Icarus DUD
4. 3.0 vs. Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier **1/2
5. Hallowicked vs. Archibald Peck ***1/4
6. Hieracon vs. Ophidian ***1/2
7. The Colony (Fire Ant & Soldier Ant) vs. The Batiri (Obariyon & Kodama) ***1/4

Good show to open up the season they were able to establish alot of the feuds we will be getting this year.Really enjoyed Ophidians new heel character.


----------



## mavsfan41

a few shows i watched in the last week that i highly recommend,
aiw hell on earth 
aaw windy city classic 7
czw excellent adventure
pwg fear

and avoid
iwa ec vote or die


----------



## smitlick

mavsfan41 said:


> a few shows i watched in the last week that i highly recommend,
> aiw hell on earth
> aaw windy city classic 7
> czw excellent adventure
> pwg fear
> 
> and avoid
> iwa ec vote or die


How bad was Callihan/Severn?


----------



## mavsfan41

Callahan vs Severn was better then i thought it would be. but the show as a whole was a downer, it was not filmed by smart mark video, which i guess is the new deal goin forward,and the way the show was taped sucked. there was only like 50 fans there killing the atmosphere and just alot of lousy matches. iwa east coast has been a shell of its former self since its return.


----------



## Bubz

So has anyone seen the 80 minute match yet? I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Bubz said:


> So has anyone seen the 80 minute match yet? I haven't heard anything about it.


Seen the TV cut. Was an awesome action-packed match, based on that 45mins version.


----------



## Concrete

I've seen one review of the DVD on a blog and it said the match was incredible. I really want to watch it and just might since it all comes with the other Carolina event I believe.


----------



## DarloKid

What 80minute match is this ?


----------



## smitlick

DarloKid said:


> What 80minute match is this ?


The one ROH did last year...


Also just listed these

- All 3 Nights of Chikaras King of Trios 2011
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078758...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1222wt_1185

- ROH Battle of the Best (Nigel vs Danielson + DG Six Man)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078758...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

- ROH Glory By Honor V Night 1 (Briscoes vs Marufuji & KENTA)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078758...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Certified G

I'm really looking forward to that 80 minute match. I'm usually not really a fan of long matches, but the reviews I read were saying the match was good, and I've liked long ROH more then lets say long WWE matches..


----------



## downgrader

Looking to see what ROH used to be, why it gets praised so much? Curious about guys like Eddie Guerrero, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Kenta Kobashi, AJ Styles, Mitsuharu Misawa? Then check out these out of print titles.

The Era of Honor Begins [2/23/2002] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958679625?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Round Robin Challenge [3/30/2002] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958682312?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

A Night of Appreciation [4/27/2002] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958683823?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Road to the Title [6/22/2002] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958685224?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Scramble Madness [11/16/2002] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958687020?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Final Battle 2002 [12/28/2002] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958688955?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

One Year Anniversary Show [2/8/2003] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958690858?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Death Before Dishonor [7/19/2003] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958693118?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies [8/16/2003] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958694799?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Final Battle 2003 [12/27/2003] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958696233?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

The Last Stand [1/29/2004] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958697987?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

At Our Best [3/13/2004] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958700013?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Reborn Stage 2 [4/24/2004] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958701505?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Generation Next [5/22/2004] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958704355?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

World Title Classic [6/12/2004] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958705909?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Survival of the Fittest 2004 [6/24/2004] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958707753?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Reborn Completion [7/17/2004] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958710073?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Testing the Limit [8/7/2004] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958712139?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Midnight Express Reunion [10/2/2004] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958713494?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

All Star Extravaganza II [12/4/2004] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958715070?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Final Battle 2004 [12/26/2004] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958716524?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1 [2/19/2005] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958718582?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2 [2/25/2005] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958720107?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 [2/26/2005] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958721700?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

The Final Showdown [5/13/2005] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958723746?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Nowhere to Run [5/14/2005] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958725159?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

New Frontiers [6/4/2005] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958726970?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Joe vs. Kobashi [10/1/2005] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958728505?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Vendetta [11/5/2005] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958734089?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Final Battle 2005 [12/17/2005] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958736276?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Best in the World 2006 [3/25/2006] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958737907?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Dragon Gate Challenge [3/30/2006] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958739312?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Supercard of Honor [3/31/2006] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958741460?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Better Than Our Best [4/1/2006] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958743238?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

The 100th Show [4/22/2006] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958745899?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Ring of Homicide [5/13/2006] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958747386?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Death Before Dishonor IV [7/15/2006] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958748517?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Unified [8/12/2006] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958751235?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Glory By Honor V Night 1 [9/15/2006] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958752156?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Glory By Honor V Night 2 [9/16/2006] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958753472?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Final Battle 2006 [12/23/2006] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958754372?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Battle of the Icons [1/27/2007] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958757271?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Fifth Year Festival: Philly [2/17/2007] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958758438?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool [3/3/2007] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958759487?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

All Star Extravaganza III [3/30/2007] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958760642?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Supercard of Honor II [3/31/2007] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958761710?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Good Times, Great Memories [4/28/2007] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958763155?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

A Fight at the Roxbury [6/8/2007] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958765303?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Driven 2007 [6/23/2007] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958767009?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 [8/10/2007] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958771293?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Man Up [9/15/2007] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958772938?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Honor Nation [10/5/2007] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958773896?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Chaos at the Cow Palace [10/21/2007] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958774960?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Glory By Honor VI Night 2 [11/3/2007] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958777482?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Proving Ground 2008 [1/11/2008] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958778571?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Sixth Anniversary Show [2/23/2008] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958779571?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Dragon Gate Challenge II [3/28/2008] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958780486?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Supercard of Honor III [3/29/2008] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958781254?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Southern Navigation [5/9/2008] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958782199?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l
2649

New Horizons [7/26/2008] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958784372?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Death Before Dishonor VI [8/2/2008] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958787117?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Ring of Homicide II [10/25/2008] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958788529?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Bound By Hate [11/8/2008] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958789938?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

7th Anniversary Show [3/21/2009] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958791879?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Supercard of Honor IV [4/3/2009] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958792511?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Aries vs. Richards [11/13/2009] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958793103?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

The Epic Encounter III [3/20/2010] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958793738?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

The Big Bang [4/3/2010] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958794390?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II [4/24/2010] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958799209?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Supercard of Honor V [5/8/2010] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958801198?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Fade to Black [9/10/2010] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958802762?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Straight Shootin’ w/ Samoa Joe & CM Punk [3/10/2005] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958804729?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Straight Shootin’ w/ Jim Mitchell [4/12/2005] – http://www.ebay.com/itm/220958807234?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## DarloKid

from the ROH 16TH Feb Newsletter 

"And don’t forget to check back next week for “Rollout Tuesday” when we release our newest merchandise. On tap for next week: one of the most requested compilation DVD’s in ROH’s history…"


i wonder what it is ?

it is beyond me why ROH don't especially now when CM Punk and Bryan Danielson are The champs in WWE release DVD's on these two. If done right they could earn a little more extra cash and get new fans in. If i was ROH or had a say in DVD they put out this is how i would do it:-

Have the title something like before they were superstars or something along them lines have the dvds released nationwide in a big chain (didn't PWG do this with PWG Sells out and have some success?)inside have leaflets promoting the ROH TV show and ippvs they do etc and also on DVD have a adverts promoting the current product, TV show etc.

With the DVD's in big chain stores this could attract people who may never of heard of ROH to pick up the dvd's on the notion of seeing what Punk and Danielson were like before they hit the big time or just on their names alone (WWE have no dvds out on both yet) and thus tune in to the current ROH product through the adverts/ impressed what they have seen on the dvds 


i think what i have wrote above though is all pipe dreams would be great if they released dvds on them two though


----------



## downgrader

You're silly, they already have the incredibly hard-working Haas & Benjamin to bring in the WWE audience.


----------



## geraldinhio

_Just rewatched Styles vs London from Night Of The Grudges. Holy fuck , what a match. Best AJ match I've ever seen,can't think of a better one anyway.London was the fucking man back then. Such a shame he went to WWE and lost his passion. The man was legit the second coming of HBK but he was wasted to say the least.

Might go on a binge of London matches. Watched his 2/3 falls classic with Danielson not to long back. Might watch his street fight with Shane now , havn't seen that in ages._


----------



## Rickey

https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/briscoes-wgtt-go-war-memorial
Didn't see a Showdown in the Sun thread but this match has been signed for Night 2. It's a regular match for the titles but to me this feud is heated enough for a no dq stipulation, they've been feuding for a while now.


----------



## downgrader

The only reason that match will have any substantial heat is because it's in Miami.


----------



## jawbreaker

who in the ROH office watched the match those two teams had at Final Battle and said "yeah, that was good! let's do that again!"

because if anyone did they should not be allowed back in the office, and if nobody did then why is this match taking place?


----------



## Chismo

As bad as that match was, it was newsworthy too - (unintentional) double turn, title change, the whole buzz about risks and brutality, etc. The storyline deserves the conclusion, and sooner is better than later. And I actually have some hopes for this match because of different dynamics.


----------



## FITZ

I wonder how well ROH is going to draw WM weekend. They aren't in Miami but in Fort Lauderdale and I don't really think that many people are staying there. I post in the WM thread and just about everyone is staying in Miami. I just did a quick google map search and their venue is 30 miles from my hotel and it would take me 40 minutes to get there without traffic. It would be even further for the people that are staying in South Beach. DGUSA is only 10 miles away and is an area where a lot more people are staying and they've teamed up with Wrestle Reunion this year.

DGUSA and RR have a ton of stuff going on for the weekend and for fans that aren't that interested in the WWE fan Axxess it looks like a really good alternative. I know I'm going to try to convince my brother and friend to go and do a few things there over the weekend (I'm hoping I can talk them into a DGUSA show but my one demand the whole weekend will be that we go to $5 Wrestling Live). 

I did a quick search and you can still buy 4th row for ROH as well. I think they will still outdraw DGUSA but I think they are going to lose a lot of ground to them this year for Wrestlemania weekend.


----------



## jawbreaker

JoeRulz said:


> As bad as that match was, it was newsworthy too - (unintentional) double turn, title change, the whole buzz about risks and brutality, etc. The storyline deserves the conclusion, and sooner is better than later. And I actually have some hopes for this match because of different dynamics.


so have it at a throwaway show if you realllllly need to give the "storyline" a "satisfying" "conclusion". I don't know why they need to though, the babyfaces already won the titles from the heels. still, this shouldn't be something they're putting out on night 2 of WrestleMania weekend.

oh well, at least nobody good will be wasted on either team.


----------



## lewieG

Just remembered that last year at the 9YA show, Briscoes vs WGTT main evented. Over a year on, and those two teams are still feuding. Back then the main event scene was Richards, Edwards, Strong, Daniels and for a few weeks Homicide. So they've changed pretty much nothing at the top of the card since then. As good as the Briscoes are, I couldn't care less about this match because we've seen it multiple times before just on iPPV.


----------



## jawbreaker

Side note: when did people decide the Briscoes were good again? In 2010, everyone thought they were awful, in early 2011 they turned heel and everyone thought it would revitalize them, they had a couple good matches and the heel turn looked like some kind of magic. Now they're back to being babyfaces, and suddenly they're amazing again? What have they actually done in the ring since April to warrant that sudden perception 180?


----------



## Chismo

The Briscoes were always fine, they're just top notch for a while now. Oh, and people love The Briscoes no matter how good or "bad" they are.


----------



## Cactus

What are the very first ROH shows like? I'm tempted to see what The Era of Honor Begins is like.


----------



## McQueen

lots of spotty exhibition like matches for the first few shows unless Daniels, Ki, Danielson & London were involved. Daniels was pretty much the only person with a character.


----------



## mk92071

*Open the Southern Gate*
4/1/11

Jon Davis vs. Brodie Lee
Good big man match. 
**1/2

4 Way Freestyle
Kyle Matthews vs. Sugar Dunkerton vs. Lince Dorado vs. Jimmy Rave
Great and quick fast paced match up. Finish is out of nowhere and everyone looked good. A little sloppy.
**3/4

Sami Callihan vs. Rich Swann
Fast paced and lots of spots in the beginning. Swann's comeback and Callihan's control is great. The back and forth action
in the end, and the finishing stretch was great.
***1/2

4 Way Freestyle
AR Fox vs. Arik Cannon vs. Facade vs. Shiima Xion
Good and fast action, but to many low impact moves and sloppy strikes and high flying moves. Strong set of moves to finish
the match, but nothing great.
**1/4

Naruki Doi vs. Jon Moxley
Moxley is jumped before the match by Brodie Lee who choke slams him leaving Doi with an early advantage. Solid match with
Doi working over Mox's leg, great finish.
***

Johnny Gargano vs. CIMA
Great match. Slow and controlled until a strong finish.
***1/2

Arik Cannon vs. Jimmy Rave
Slow paced and short until the finish.
**1/2

Pac and Ricochet vs. Chuck Taylor and Akira Tozawa
Fast paced and lots of action. Put over Pac/Ricochet feud well and the Pac/Tozawa match the next night.
****
*
Mercury Rising 2011*
4/2/11

Arik Cannon vs. Jon Moxley
Typical match. Jon cheats to win after one of his managers interferes. Used to build up Reby/Moxley.
**1/2

Six Way Elimination 
Brodie Lee vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Silas Young vs. AR Fox vs. Jon Davis vs. Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa
Very, very fun match. You could tell Brodie was going to win, but it was still fun.
**1/2

Sami Callihan vs. Masato Yoshino
Solid match. Really short. Callihan looked good.
***

Akira Tozawa vs. Pac
This took a while to start up but when it did, this was awesome.
***3/4

Austin Aries vs. YAMATO
An amazing match start to finish. Great finishing stretch.
****1/4

Ronin vs. Blood Warriors
Flashy and fun. A few botches. Mostly amazing.
****1/4


----------



## KingCrash

JoeRulz said:


> The Briscoes were always fine, they're just top notch for a while now. Oh, and people love The Briscoes no matter how good or "bad" they are.


Should have been here around 08 when the Briscoes randomly won the titles while Mark was injured just to immediately drop them. Oh did people hate the Briscoes then. And it's clear the personalities of the Briscoes are the driving force behind the new love for them. But they really haven't had any bad matches except for the FB fiasco and one with C&C on SBG recently.


*CZW - An Excellent Adventure*


WHACKS vs. DJ Hyde - *

Derek Frazier vs. Ryan McBride - **

Uhaa Nation vs. AR Fox - ***

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
BLKOUT (Alex Colon & Ruckus) vs. Azrieal & Bandido, Jr. - **

*CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Rich Swann vs. Sami Callihan - ***1/2

Mia Yim vs. Greg Excellent - N/A

Matt Tremont vs. Drew Gulak - *1/2

Eddie Kingston vs. Joker - ***

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs. Devon Moore - **

*Panes of Glass & Thumbtack Bats*
Zandig vs. DJ Hyde - *


Another wildly inconsistent show to start off the year for CZW. While Joker/Kingston was hard-hitting, Sami/Swann was the best of the evening and Fox/Nation was good if just a copy of their other matches Devon Moore continues to drag everyone he's in the ring with down into a vortex of dullness, the potential next champ in Gulak didn't do any better and the show is bookended with horrible DJ Hyde matches.​


----------



## dukenukem3do

^^^^Why do you hate CZW that much


----------



## KingCrash

You think I hate CZW now, again you should have been hear around 08/09. _That_ was some hate. All those wrestlers Excellent injured and those shitty Trent Acid matches during his last run, my god.

And it was an inconsistent show, not my fault they have a boring below-mediocre worker as champ and another one as #1 contender or the fact that the owner always wants to wrestle even though he's terrible in most cases.


----------



## FITZ

CZW is a lot of fun to see live but it's not something I would enjoy much on DVD. I though COD was the greatest thing ever live and when I watched it on DVD it didn't even come close to holding up. 

Also, shame on you for giving the opener and the main event the same rating. The opener might have been the worst wrestling match that I've ever seen. Shockingly bad and that was after the 5 beers I drank in 30 minutes right before I walked in the door. 

And for those that don't follow WWE, Punk and Danielson are wrestling on the live Smackdown on Tuesday. Thought I would give a heads up if you have become oblivious to what they're doing over there.


----------



## mk92071

*PWG Next Show*
9/4/04

Brad Bradley and Babi Slymm vs. Supa Badd and Human Tornado
*

Chris Bosh vs. Hook Bomberry vs. Quicksilver
*1/2

Top Gun Talwar and Charles Mercury vs. Excalibur and Disco Machine
*1/2

UK Kid vs. American Dragon
*1/2

Rocky Romero, Ricky Reyes, and Puma vs. Christopher Daniels, Bobby Quance, and B-Boy
*

Chris Hero vs. Super Dragon
**

PWG Championship Match
Samoa Joe vs. Kazarian (c)
**3/4

PWG Tag Team Championships - Ladder Match
Scott Lost (c) vs. Joey Ryan (c) 
***1/2

This was okay for the fact that me and my brother got a kick out of the comedy moments. Almost all of the undercard matches dragged on for way to long. The main event was pretty good, but it doesn't make the show worth buying. I loved the innovative ways to hit people with ladders though.


----------



## Platt

Controversial, out-spoken, brash…those are just three words that describe the man known worldwide as CM Punk, and during his tenure in Ring of Honor, he more than lived up to those labels. He also established himself as one of the finest professional wrestlers in the world today with historic bouts against the likes of Samoa Joe, Homicide, Bryan Danielson, & Christopher Daniels, and will forever be considered a legend in ROH.

But for three months in the summer of 2005, Punk shocked Ring of Honor fans & officials alike and it all began one night in June when ROH gathered to bid farewell to one of their own as Punk challenged for the ROH World Title one final time. What happened that evening kicked off three months of chaos as Punk took the World Title hostage and left ROH scrambling to find the man he would dethrone him. Be it Roderick Strong, Samoa Joe, or Christopher Daniels, they each faced off with Punk in hopes of reclaiming the title for Ring of Honor. They were three of the most exciting, unpredictable, chaotic months in ROH’s history, and they have since come to be known as “The Summer of Punk”…
Disc 1
1. CM Punk vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match)...Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05
2. CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal (ROH World Title Match)...Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05
3. CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match)...Escape From New York 7/9/05
4. CM Punk vs. James Gibson (ROH World Title Match)...Fate of an Angel II 7/16/05

Disc 2
8. CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH World Title Match)...The Homecoming 7/23/05
9. CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH World Title Elimination Match)...Redemption 8/12/05
10. CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana (2 Out Of 3 Falls Match)...Punk: The Final Chapter 8/15/05

* This classic releases also includes moments that solidified "The Summer of Punk" in the annals of ROH history including Punk's notorious contract signing, his confrontation with Mick Foley, and more!!!

This Instant Classic of a DVD goes on sale this morning at 10am EST at ROHWrestling.com/Shop


----------



## smitlick

Just Listed these

Glory By Honor V Night 2
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078834...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

Glory By Honor VIII Final Countdown Tour
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078835...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

Fifth Year Festival Chicago
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17078835...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Emperor DC

Platt said:


> Controversial, out-spoken, brash…those are just three words that describe the man known worldwide as CM Punk, and during his tenure in Ring of Honor, he more than lived up to those labels. He also established himself as one of the finest professional wrestlers in the world today with historic bouts against the likes of Samoa Joe, Homicide, Bryan Danielson, & Christopher Daniels, and will forever be considered a legend in ROH.
> 
> But for three months in the summer of 2005, Punk shocked Ring of Honor fans & officials alike and it all began one night in June when ROH gathered to bid farewell to one of their own as Punk challenged for the ROH World Title one final time. What happened that evening kicked off three months of chaos as Punk took the World Title hostage and left ROH scrambling to find the man he would dethrone him. Be it Roderick Strong, Samoa Joe, or Christopher Daniels, they each faced off with Punk in hopes of reclaiming the title for Ring of Honor. They were three of the most exciting, unpredictable, chaotic months in ROH’s history, and they have since come to be known as “The Summer of Punk”…
> Disc 1
> 1. CM Punk vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match)...Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05
> 2. CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal (ROH World Title Match)...Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05
> 3. CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match)...Escape From New York 7/9/05
> 4. CM Punk vs. James Gibson (ROH World Title Match)...Fate of an Angel II 7/16/05
> 
> Disc 2
> 8. CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH World Title Match)...The Homecoming 7/23/05
> 9. CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH World Title Elimination Match)...Redemption 8/12/05
> 10. CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana (2 Out Of 3 Falls Match)...Punk: The Final Chapter 8/15/05
> 
> * This classic releases also includes moments that solidified "The Summer of Punk" in the annals of ROH history including Punk's notorious contract signing, his confrontation with Mick Foley, and more!!!
> 
> This Instant Classic of a DVD goes on sale this morning at 10am EST at ROHWrestling.com/Shop


Oh. My. God.


----------



## TelkEvolon

DeeCee said:


> Oh. My. God.


I second that motion.


----------



## Cactus

Now I feel like a fucking moron for downloading the whole torrent a few weeks back. :lmao


----------



## Certified G

Dragon Gate USA: Uprising 2011

Sami Callihan vs. Jon Davis vs. Kaleb Conley vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Scott Reed vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Alex Colon 
****1/4
Amazing match, easily match of the night for me. So many awesome spots, the only real bad part of the match was Louis Lyndon, who did about 3 moves throughout the match and nearly botched 1 of them.

Tony Nese vs. Brodie Lee 
**1/2

Susumu Yokosuka vs. Austin Aries 
**1/2

YAMATO vs. CIMA vs. Masato Yoshino vs. Johnny Gargano 
***1/2

Papadon vs. Alex Reynolds 
*

Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Arik Cannon 
*1/4

AR Fox vs. Akira Tozawa 
**3/4

PAC vs. Ricochet vs. Rich Swann 
***1/2


----------



## Corey

Oh I'm buyin the shit outta that Punk set. Finally! Now give me another Danielson one.


----------



## will94

I need to buy the Punk set for a few friends. I own all the shows from that period, so I don't feel like I need to get it myself though.


----------



## Platt

If they have any sense they'll release a Dragon one in the next couple of weeks so they can have them both for sale at the Mania weekend shows.


----------



## KaijuFan

Totally going to get this for a few friends, they've become big Punk marks since Money in the Bank last year so I'm sure this DVD is worth it.


----------



## musdy

Only seen two matches on that set so I will be picking this up instead of the Best of Richards.


----------



## Chismo

Is this the same Summer Of Punk?


----------



## will94

JoeRulz said:


> Is this the same Summer Of Punk?


It's the original 2005 Summer of Punk, yes.


----------



## Chismo

I mean, they already have the same DVD, right?


----------



## will94

JoeRulz said:


> I mean, they already have the same DVD, right?


Nah, there's no compilation DVD for the Summer of Punk.


----------



## Rickey

ROHwrestling.com said:


> Episode 21 of “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV that aired on 2/11/12 saw Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin, with Truth Martini in their corner, take on The Briscoes in a $10,000 Challenge Match. Each team put up $5,000 of their own cash stemming from their loss at “Northern Aggression” in the All Star 8 Man Tag Team Match in which a $10,000 pay day was allotted to the winning team.
> 
> During the course of the bout, Jay ended up outside the ring and Martini, taking advantage of the referee being elsewhere, threw powder into his eyes. Jay quickly went to the back to clean out his eyes, while Strong & Elgin beat Mark down in the ring. Jay returned, now brandishing a baseball bat, and hit both Strong & Elgin with it drawing a disqualification win for the HoT. Regardless of that outcome the Briscoes took both checks and were happy to be $5000 richer…seemingly.
> 
> “Man that was one happy day for the Briscoe family.” said Mark, “Called up the Big Man, told him we got the ten grand, and he said he was heading out as soon as we cashed that check to pick up a new Manure Spreader with a 50-Bushel capacity! You got any idea how much that thing costs?”
> 
> Unfortunately for Papa Briscoe when they went to cash the check, they discovered Truth Martini had stopped payment, leaving the Briscoes well short of making their purchase with that extra cash that they were expecting.
> 
> “To say the Big Man was pissed wouldn’t do it justice.” said Jay, “I ain’t even said the words that came outta his mouth when we left the bank, so when Big Man said he wanted to kick Truth’s ass for this, well how could I not give him my phone to call up Ring of Honor?”
> 
> And that is exactly what Papa Briscoe did, demanding ROH officials give him a match with Truth so he could “…beat $5,000 out of that *****************”. It wouldn’t be the first time he entered the ring, stepping in alongside his sons to fight The Kings of Wrestling & Shane Hagadorn at “Final Battle 2010”, but regardless ROH officials were not going to put him in the ring one-on-one with Truth. So a compromised was reached…
> 
> *On March 3rd in Baltimore, when ROH returns for another set of “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV Tapings, it will be Roderick Strong, Michael Elgin, & Truth Martini facing Mark, Jay, & Papa Briscoe in a 6 MAN TAG MAIN EVENT! This match will NOT be taped for television broadcast, going down exclusively for the fans in attendance that night, and you can expect the whole Briscoe Family to be in the building to root on their family against HoT!*
> 
> Come join the Sandy Fork family as the ROH World Tag Team Champions Jay & Mark Briscoe team with their dad to battle Roderick Strong, Michael Elgin, AND Truth Martini! Tickets are available now!


https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/family-feud-breaks-out-baltimore


----------



## ligerbomb84

musdy said:


> Only seen two matches on that set so I will be picking this up instead of the Best of Richards.


Be careful, you might hate current ROH after watching that.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Trying to decide whether or not to order that Summer of Punk set...I have recently put making purchases on hold since I have such a backstock to get caught up on already. Do you all think this will be an item that ROH will keep well stocked, or do you expect it to be a limited release? Obviously none of you know for sure, but what is your best guess?


----------



## GH16

Was thinking of ordering the Summer of Punk dvd but does anyone know what region the DVD is available in or whether it is universal? Since I live in the UK it will need to be region 2.


----------



## Cactus

GH16 said:


> Was thinking of ordering the Summer of Punk dvd but does anyone know what region the DVD is available in or whether it is universal? Since I live in the UK it will need to be region 2.


ROH DVDs are region-free. Most DVD players will take them.


----------



## GH16

Cactus said:


> ROH DVDs are region-free. Most DVD players will take them.


Thanks, Cactus. Will be playing it using my PS3 so that will take it no problem then.


----------



## musdy

ligerbomb84 said:


> Be careful, you might hate current ROH after watching that.


I care very little about current ROH so that wont change.


----------



## jawbreaker

the Summer of Punk was surprisingly light on great matches. apart from the Aries one and the four-way, I wouldn't say any of them were even ****. but the angle as a whole makes the whole thing worth it.


----------



## lewieG

That Punk cover is sweet as. Probably more keen to get the Steen dvd though.


----------



## McQueen

Oh shit PAPA BRISCOE! 

YES! YES! YES!

I really liked Punk vs Lethal during the Summer of Punk.


----------



## jawbreaker

I think once in my life I've watched a Lethal match and thought "man, that was really great". It was yesterday and it was his match with Joe from Steel Cage Warfare. Didn't really like the Punk match, probably largely because Lethal had always without exception bored the fuck out of me up until literally yesterday.


----------



## EffectRaven

I've never seen anything from the Summer of Punk, only heard things. So when I get the chance this is a must-buy for me!


----------



## Emperor DC

> A 29-year-old South Jersey man is in critical condition after being struck by a freight train this morning in Camden County, police said.
> 
> John Corson, Jr., of Deptford Township, was taken to Cooper University Hospital in Camden, a hospital spokeswoman said.
> 
> Police Capt. Steven Saymon found Corson on the tracks in Brooklawn between the Route 130 underpass in Brooklawn and River Drive.
> 
> Saymon said Corson, who was lying on the tracks when the train hit him, appeared to have lost both legs.
> 
> Saymon was standing outside the Brooklawn police station when he heard a horn "blasting nonstop for close to 30 seconds," shortly before 11 a.m.
> 
> The department hadn't been notified by radio at that point, but Saymon knew from experience that the train horn meant someone was on the tracks. So the 25-year veteran rushed to the rails about a half-mile away where he found Corson screaming in pain.
> 
> "He was conscious," Saymon said. "I just tried to comfort him. I climbed under the train and just held him," Saymon said.
> 
> It was unclear why Corson had been on the tracks.


Zandig's son, he's had both legs amputated.


----------



## TelkEvolon

So that's what Ryan McBride was talking about on Facebook!


----------



## FITZ

That's terrible news. Sounds like he was trying to kill himself or was on some heavy duty drugs to be that out of it. I guess I could be wrong but I just don't see how any person in their right mind would manage to get hit by a freight train that was blowing it's horn at you for so long. I guess if he had some really sweet noise canceling headphones it could happen but I don't think someone that could afford those kinds of headphones would be laying on train tracks in Camden, NJ (terrible place) at 11 a.m. on a Wednesday. 

Only plus is that the guy someone got hit by a train and survived.


----------



## KingCrash

Zandig and his family have had a pretty rough life for about the last two years with I think his other son committing suicide and now this. Hope he pulls through.


----------



## Chismo

Don't know if this is already posted:


> *DGUSA & CZW Present Supershow On March 29th In Florida*
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: Dragon Gate USA has just added a third event for Wrestlemania weekend in Florida. DGUSA and Combat Zone Wrestling will join forces for a Supershow on Thursday, March 29th in Hollywood, Florida. Tickets will go on sale this Friday, February 24th, at DGUSA.tv or by calling 267-519-9744.
> 
> DGUSA is looking to make this a unique event, different than the shows it will present on March 30th & 31st at the Deauville Beach Resort in Miami Beach, Florida. To do this DGUSA is joining forces with the internationally popular Combat Zone Wrestling for the event on March 29th. This card will feature a loaded DGUSA lineup of 6 or 7 matches. There will then be an intermission. Post intermission will feature two matches in the unique style of CZW.
> 
> The March 29th event is at the German American Society Clubhouse on 6401 Washington St. in Hollywood, FL 33023. Already confirmed for the DGUSA matches are:
> 
> DGUSA Tag Team Champions CIMA & Ricochet
> Low Ki
> PAC
> Masaaki Mochizuki
> D.U.F. of Sami Callihan, Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez
> Plus many others to be announced!!!
> 
> Stay tuned to DGUSA.tv for the latest details.


Plus, the Callihan/Sabu will be a NO RULES match. 

Also, the newest edition of the WWNLive Magazine, about stables and Gargano situation: http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...More-.html?soid=1103872774606&aid=A87yowmGhNs


----------



## Manu_Styles

https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/february-23rd-newswire

- In conjunction with our “Synergy” double header with CHIKARA on April 28th in Chicago Ridge, IL, Ring of Honor officials have extended an invitation to a few local CHIKARA athletes to attend the “10th Anniversary Event” at the Hammerstein Ballroom as backstage guests and spectators. ROH officials received word that a certain CHIKARA champion wants to get a closer look at our ROH World Champion. ROH officials have reached out to that individual to come and take a look for himself live and in person. Despite the heavy CHIKARA influence at the end of the Proving Ground tag bout at “Homecoming 2012”, ROH officials do not feel any tension with CHIKARA and commend the passion that the roster displayed that evening in Philadelphia. ROH respects the support and bond that the CHIKARA tecnico athletes have with one another but the ROH athletes would have done the same thing if the tables were turned. Both leagues have a passion for pro wrestling and are working together to solidify April 28th as a Pro Wrestling Holiday!

- After hearing the comments from the Young Bucks on the latest Video Wire, Mark & Jay Briscoe are locked and loaded with their cross heirs directly on Matt and Nick Jackson. “Always someone talking ****!” Explained Jay, “Dem Boys about to go deer hunting on March 4th in NYC. Deer season is over here in Delaware but we got a couple does that need to be straightened out. Expect a ******* You Tube video soon of us…Dem Boys…telling yall what we going to do to Dem Lady Boys!”

- ROH officials have a special meeting this weekend with one of the topics regarding “Wrestling’s Worst Nightmare” Kevin Steen vs. Jimmy Jacobs on March 4th in New York City. It is believed that this match could be very violent and it could potentially be cut short by ROH referees abiding by the standard rule regulations. ROH officials do not want to see this match end abruptly due to the aggressive nature of the situation and are contemplating a more relaxed set of rules for this bout.

- “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett has yet to have his opponent announced for our 10th Anniversary on Sunday afternoon, March 4th but he plans to make fast work of them in order to get out of New York City quicker. “Yeah, it’s a milestone event for ROH but it is taking place in New York City which is the worst freaking city in the world and I’m from the best city in the world…Boston.” Explained Bennett earlier today via cellular phone, “Bring on an old timer like Lance Storm, an ROH legend, the Bravado brothers, or whoever you want because it really doesn’t matter. After I demonstrate my technical prowess in NYC, Bob will drive Maria and me straight out of that god forsaken city of human trash and back to Boston so I can celebrate ROH’s 10th Anniversary alone with Maria. While all of the ROH fans are pumping off reviewing the show on the computer…I’ll be pumping Maria.”


----------



## McQueen

Bennett's line at the end was great.


----------



## seabs

*PWG - Best of 2011 (12 Discs)*


Spoiler: matchlistings



Disc 1
Willie Mack, Brandon Gatson, Cedric Alexander & Candice LaRae vs Peter Avalon, Caleb Konley, Jake Manning & ODB - Kurt RusselReunion II
Davey Richards vs Low Ki - Kurt RusselReunion II
Funk & Piper End The Legends Battle Royal - Kurt RusselReunion II
Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero - Kurt RusselReunion II
Young Bucks vs The Cutler Brothers vs The Fighting Taylor Boys vs RockNES Monsters - Kurt RusselReunion II
Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico - PWG World Championship - Kurt RusselReunion II

Disc 2
American Wolves vs RockNES Monsters - DDT4 2011
Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs Briscoes - DDT4 2011
Young Bucks vs American Wolves - DDT4 2011
Kings Of Wrestling vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa - DDT4 2011
Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa - DDT4 2011

Disc 3
Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong - Card Subject To Change III
Low Ki vs Akira Tozawa - Card Subject To Change III
Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan - PWG World Championship - Card Subject To Change III
Young Bucks vs El Generico & Ricochet - PWG World Tag Team Championships - Card Subject To Change III
Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack - All Star Weekend 8 Night 1

Disc 4
Young Bucks vs RockNES Monsters - PWG World Tag Team Championships - All Star Weekend 8 Night 1
Eddie Edwards vs Alex Shelley - All Star Weekend 8 Night 1
Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico & Ricochet - All Star Weekend 8 Night 1
Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero - PWG World Championship - All Star Weekend 8 Night 1

Disc 5
Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs RockNES Monsters - All Star Weekend 8 Night 2
Ricochet vs Willie Mack - All Star Weekend 8 Night 2
El Generico vs Eddie Edwards - All Star Weekend 8 Night 2
Young Bucks vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - PWG World Tag Team Championships - All Star Weekend 8 Night 2
Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero - All Star Weekend 8 Night 2

Disc 6
Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki - PWG World Championship - All Star Weekend 8 Night 2
Kevin Steen vs PAC - Eight
Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Ricochet - Eight
Young Bucks vs CIMA & Kevin Steen - Eight

Disc 7
Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero - PWG World Championship - Eight
Chris Hero vs Willie Mack - BOLA 2011
Kevin Steen vs Finlay - BOLA 2011
Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico - BOLA 2011

Disc 8
Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong - BOLA 2011
El Generico vs Willie Mack - BOLA 2011
Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards - BOLA 2011
Young Bucks vs Kings Of Wrestling - PWG World Tag Team Championships - BOLA 2011

Disc 9
El Generico vs Kevin Steen - BOLA 2011
RockNES Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers - The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decedance
Eddie Edwards vs TJ Perkins - The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decedance
El Generico vs Rocky Romero - The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decedance
Young Bucks vs The Dynasty - PWG World Tag Team Championships - The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decedance
Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards - PWG World Championship - The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decedance

Disc 10
Peter Avalon, Freddy Bravo & Ray Rosas vs Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae - Steen Wolf
RockNES Monsters vs Fightin Taylor Boys - Steen Wolf
Davey Richards vs Willie Mack - Steen Wolf
Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor - Steen Wolf
Young Bucks vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly - PWG World Tag Team Championships - Steen Wolf

Disc 11
Kevin Steen vs El Generico - Ladder Match - PWG World Championship - Steen Wolf
B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae vs Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky - Fear
Chris Hero vs Willie Mack - Fear
RockNES Monsters vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly - Fear

Disc 12
American Wolves vs Super Smash Brothers - Fear
El Generico vs Dick Togo - Fear
Kevin Steen & Super Dragon vs Young Bucks - Guerilla Warfare Match - Fear



*PM me for more info.*


----------



## FITZ

Would have been a lot more convenient for everyone if they just had it at the same venue where they have their other two shows. I don't see that show getting a good crowd at all. But I guess since they have everyone in Miami anyway they don't have much to lose by having another show.


----------



## McQueen

*SEABS* send to my house


----------



## Corey

To add on to Joe's post about DGUSA, two matches made for that show:



> The DGUSA main event has been announced and it is a first-time-ever Three Way Trios Match between three of the top stables in Dragon Gate USA. Check this out:
> 
> Three Way Elimination Match
> Ronin of Johnny Gargano, Chuck Taylor & Rich Swann
> vs.
> D.U.F. of Sami Callihan, Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez
> vs.
> Blood Warriors of Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk & Uhaa Nation
> 
> This match is sure to deliver unforgettable action and excitement. Which stable is the best?
> 
> We also have another first-time-ever match for March 29th as today's premier high-flyer takes on the potential next high-flying superstar. It will be *PAC vs. AR Fox in Hollywood, FL*.


Also due the complete disarray that the stable scene is in Japan right now, the company is putting thr annual 6 man in the hands of the wrestlers. CIMa will lead his team and he chooses his partners vs. Akira Tozawa & two partners of his choosing.

Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Akira Tozawa has also been signed for March 30th. Bobby Fish has been added to all 3 shows too.


----------



## Ali Dia

I'll skip on the PWG best of, I assume Seabs your planning on doing other best ofs too or was that it?


----------



## Chismo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> To add on to Joe's post about DGUSA, two matches made for that show:
> 
> 
> Also due the complete disarray that the stable scene is in Japan right now, the company is putting thr annual 6 man in the hands of the wrestlers. CIMa will lead his team and he chooses his partners vs. Akira Tozawa & two partners of his choosing.
> 
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Akira Tozawa has also been signed for March 30th. Bobby Fish has been added to all 3 shows too.


Fucking hell, that's a ton of good news. Bobby Fish is awesome, hopefully he meets with YAMATO and Hulk. Also, Mochizuki and Tozawa wrestled one helluva match last year, at Infinity. Great news all around, and that 3-Way Trios match... Oh boy.


----------



## Rickey

Stayed away from match ratings for a while but wanted more people to be exposed to a little women's wrestling. Had the ratings written down just never posted them, bah enough rambling... 

*Shimmer Vol. 28*
1. Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Malia Hosaka-1.75/5
2. Kimberly Kash vs. Melanie Cruise-1/5
3. Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Kacey Diamond & Sassy Stephie-2.5/5
4. Nikki Roxx vs. Wesna Busic-2.5/5
5. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Daffney-Feud Progression
6. Jessie McKay & Tenille vs. "The International Home Wrecking Crew" Rain & Jetta with Lacey-2/5
7. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Kellie Skater-2.75/5
8. Mercedez Martinez vs. Cat Power-3/5
9. Allison Danger vs. Nicole Matthews-2/5
10. Ayako Hamada vs. Sara Del Rey-3.5/5
11. SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. Amazing Kong vs. LuFisto-3.25/5

Favorite Gimmicks/Characters
Kacey Diamond
Kellie Skater(instantly became one of my favorites)
Cat Power
Lufisto
MsChif

^Same deal as above.

*Shimmer Vol. 35*
1. Melanie Cruise vs. Jessica James-2.25/5
2. Mercedes Martinez vs. Misaki Ohata-2.75/5
3. Nikki Roxx & Ariel vs. Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa-2.75/5
4. Allison Danger vs. Veronika Vice-2.5/5
5. Serena Deeb vs. Portia Perez-2.75/5
6. Amazing Kong vs. Kellie Skater-3/5
7. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Sara Del Rey-2.75/5
8. Ayako Hamada vs. Nicole Matthews-3.25/5
9. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Ayumi Kurihara-3/5
10. SHIMMER Title Match: Madison Eagles vs. Jessie McKay-3.75/5

Favorite Gimmicks/Characters
Nikki ROXX!
Tomoka Nakagawa and Daizee Haze
Portia Perez
Madison Eagles
Kellie Skater

This volume features one of the best/most fun squash matches I've ever seen. Also Portia Perez on commentary!

Vol. 36 and 37 should be arriving here soon, Shimmer is one of my favorite companies off watching vol.28 and 35 alone! The characters/gimmicks, feuds/story lines, I just really enjoy the company. Had lots of fun watching these shows.

*Also shout out to Musdy, Devil Dude, Smitlick and a few others for reviewing almost EVERY SINGLE SHIMMER SHOW! I join you guys in love of women's wrestling*


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jacobs-Ciampa, GBHX. Great, great stuff.


----------



## smitlick

Rickey said:


> Stayed away from match ratings for a while but wanted more people to be exposed to a little women's wrestling. Had the ratings written down just never posted them, bah enough rambling...
> 
> *Shimmer Vol. 28*
> 1. Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Malia Hosaka-1.75/5
> 2. Kimberly Kash vs. Melanie Cruise-1/5
> 3. Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Kacey Diamond & Sassy Stephie-2.5/5
> 4. Nikki Roxx vs. Wesna Busic-2.5/5
> 5. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Daffney-Feud Progression
> 6. Jessie McKay & Tenille vs. "The International Home Wrecking Crew" Rain & Jetta with Lacey-2/5
> 7. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Kellie Skater-2.75/5
> 8. Mercedez Martinez vs. Cat Power-3/5
> 9. Allison Danger vs. Nicole Matthews-2/5
> 10. Ayako Hamada vs. Sara Del Rey-3.5/5
> 11. SHIMMER Title Match: MsChif vs. Amazing Kong vs. LuFisto-3.25/5
> 
> Favorite Gimmicks/Characters
> Kacey Diamond
> Kellie Skater(instantly became one of my favorites)
> Cat Power
> Lufisto
> MsChif
> 
> ^Same deal as above.
> 
> *Shimmer Vol. 35*
> 1. Melanie Cruise vs. Jessica James-2.25/5
> 2. Mercedes Martinez vs. Misaki Ohata-2.75/5
> 3. Nikki Roxx & Ariel vs. Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa-2.75/5
> 4. Allison Danger vs. Veronika Vice-2.5/5
> 5. Serena Deeb vs. Portia Perez-2.75/5
> 6. Amazing Kong vs. Kellie Skater-3/5
> 7. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Sara Del Rey-2.75/5
> 8. Ayako Hamada vs. Nicole Matthews-3.25/5
> 9. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Ayumi Kurihara-3/5
> 10. SHIMMER Title Match: Madison Eagles vs. Jessie McKay-3.75/5
> 
> Favorite Gimmicks/Characters
> Nikki ROXX!
> Tomoka Nakagawa and Daizee Haze
> Portia Perez
> Madison Eagles
> Kellie Skater
> 
> This volume features one of the best/most fun squash matches I've ever seen. Also Portia Perez on commentary!
> 
> Vol. 36 and 37 should be arriving here soon, Shimmer is one of my favorite companies off watching vol.28 and 35 alone! The characters/gimmicks, feuds/story lines, I just really enjoy the company. Had lots of fun watching these shows.
> 
> *Also shout out to Musdy, Devil Dude, Smitlick and a few others for reviewing almost EVERY SINGLE SHIMMER SHOW! I join you guys in love of women's wrestling*


My interest for Shimmer really comes from the Aussies there working for Shimmer. Very fun promotion though and nice every now and then for something different. You should definitely get the shows that have Nicole Matthews vs Jessie McKay on them.


*ROH - 2nd Anniversary Show*

1. CM Punk vs John Walters
***

2. Chris Sabin vs Doug Williams
**3/4

3. Josh Daniels vs Matt Stryker
**

4. AJ Styles vs Jimmy Rave
***

5. Scott Clark/Jerk Jackson vs The Ring Crew Express
N/A

6. Special K vs The Carnage Crew
*1/2

7. CM Punk vs Doug Williams
***1/4

8. AJ Styles vs Matt Stryker
***

*9. ROH Tag Titles*
The Backseat Boys vs The Briscoe Brothers
**3/4

*10. ROH Title*
Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer vs Low Ki vs Dan Maff
***1/2

*11. ROH Pure Title*
CM Punk vs AJ Styles
***1/2


*ROH - Generation Next*

1. Generation Next vs Special K
**1/4

2. Hydro vs Alex Shelley
***

3. Trent Acid, Danny Daniels & MASADA vs The Carnage Crew
*1/2

4. Nigel McGuiness vs Jimmy Jacobs
***

*5. ROH Tag Titles*
The Prophecy vs The Second City Saints
***1/4

6. The Briscoe Brothers vs The Outcast Killaz
*

7. Generation Next vs The Briscoes, John Walters & Jimmy Rave
****1/2

*8. ROH Title No DQ*
Samoa Joe vs Homicide
***1/2


*ROH - 3rd Anniversary Celebration Part 2*

1. Air Devils vs Ring Crew Express
*1/2

2. Puma vs Homicide
**1/4

3. Nigel McGuiness vs Colt Cabana
***1/4

*4. ROH Tag Titles*
Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer vs Delirious & Jimmy Jacobs
**1/2

5. Spanky vs James Gibson
***3/4

6. Lacey vs Traci Brooks vs Allison Danger vs Daizee Haze
**1/4

7. Alex Shelley vs CM Punk
***1/4

8. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson vs Jack Evans & Austin Aries
****
AMAZING

9. Jimmy Rave vs AJ Styles
***3/4


*ROH - 3rd Anniversary Part 3*

1. Fast Eddie vs Matt Sydal
**1/4

2. Jack Evans vs Alex Shelley
***1/4

3. Colt Cabana & Nigel McGuiness vs Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer
***

*4. Falls Count Anywhere*
Homicide vs Bryan Danielson
***1/4

5. Jimmy Jacobs vs Spanky
***1/2

6. Puma vs James Gibson
***1/2

7. Jimmy Rave vs CM Punk
****

*8. ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe
****

Pretty great show.
​


----------



## jawbreaker

That Joe/Danielson vs. Evans/Aries match is one of my all-time favorites. So much fun, and it's the exact kind of thing that ROH is missing today.


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> That Joe/Danielson vs. Evans/Aries match is one of my all-time favorites. So much fun, and it's the exact kind of thing that ROH is missing today.


Danielson was amazing.. Joe was great to. I was thinking of giving out my 2nd novelty ***** rating.


----------



## jawbreaker

Evans was fantastic as well. He's super limited, and always has been, but in a tag match or really anywhere where his job is to get beat up and then hit some high spots, he's about as good as it gets. He also had a really good singles match with Spanky one time.

Man I want to go watch that match right now. It's been a long long time since I enjoyed a non-PWG match that much.


----------



## Certified G

Holy shit, someone just uploaded the full "Summer Of Punk" dvd in DVD9 format on one of the popular wrestling torrents sites. I didn't even know it was already out, gonna download that badboy asap.


----------



## Bubz

jawbreaker said:


> That Joe/Danielson vs. Evans/Aries match is one of my all-time favorites. So much fun, and it's the exact kind of thing that ROH is missing today.


I don't think I've seen that match. You've made me want to find it now.


----------



## jawbreaker

dude, do yourself a favor and get the fuck on it.


----------



## Bubz

You know if theres a D'lo link for it anywhere?


----------



## jawbreaker

It's in Seabs' megapost... as a MU link. Fuck. Same with SDS' good shit archive, and literally everywhere else on the internet I've looked. I don't have it myself, otherwise I'd upload it. Seabs might still have it?


----------



## Rickey

*Shimmer Vol. 36*
Started off with the b-b-bonus match
Kalamity vs. Sweet Cherrie (NCW Femmes Fatales III - Montreal, QC)-1.75/5

1. Jamilia Craft vs. Bonesaw-2/5
2. Nikki Roxx vs. Mercedes Martinez-3/5
3. Leva Bates vs. Cat Power-2/5
4. Jessica James vs. Veronika Vice-2.25/5
5. Misaki Ohata vs. Kellie Skater-2.75/5
6. Nevaeh vs. Athena-2.5/5
7. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Jessie McKay & Tenille-2.25/5
8. I Quit Match: Rachel Summerlyn vs. Daffney-2.75/5
9. Eight Woman Elimination Tag Team Match: Serena Deeb & Ayako Hamada & Ayumi Kurihara & Cheerleader Melissa vs. Madison Eagles & Sara Del Rey & Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa-3.75/5(This match was so much fun!)

Favorite Gimmicks/Characters
Cat Power
Leva Bates
'Rate Tank' Kellie Skater
The Canadian Ninjas
Both the heel and face team in the main event match

Ranking the Shimmer dvds I've seen so far
1. Shimmer Vol. 35
2. Shimmer Vol. 28
3. Shimmer Vol. 36


----------



## mk92071

Jason Takes PWG
5/13/05

El Generico vs. Human Tornado
***
(For how much fun I had watching this)

Ricky Reyes vs. NOSAWA
***

Scorpio Sky and Quicksilver vs. The Ballard Brothers (Shane and Shannon Ballard) vs. Hook Bomberry and Top Gun Talwar
***

Kevin Steen vs. Sexxxy Eddy
***

*Guerrilla Warfare*
Super Dragon vs. Excalibur
***3/4

Scott Lost and Chris Bosh vs. Disco Machine and Mr. Excitement
**1/2

*PWG Championship vs. NWATNA X Division Championship*
AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels
***3/4


----------



## Bubz

jawbreaker said:


> It's in Seabs' megapost... as a MU link. Fuck. Same with SDS' good shit archive, and literally everywhere else on the internet I've looked. I don't have it myself, otherwise I'd upload it. Seabs might still have it?


Yeah, this MU/FS stuff has really fucked me over with watching old stuff lol, it used to be so easy .


----------



## RKing85

watched BOLA 2008 stage 2 last night for the first time.

Damn. First off, Kenny Omega isn't lucky he didn't crack his skull wide open when the ropes broke. But that match on the whole was so much fun! Honestly, the ropes falling apart made the match even better!


----------



## Bubz

^^^ That match is some of the most fun I've had watching a wrestling match. I was in hysterics at Davey's reaction when the ropes broke.


----------



## smitlick

Bubz said:


> You know if theres a D'lo link for it anywhere?


Amazingly enough I have it 

Where do you want it uploaded to?


*ACW - A Psychotic Break*

- Last of my SMV Grab Bag DVDs

1. Just Willie vs Big Ricky vs Khris Wolfe vs Berry Breeze
DUD

2. Athena vs Jen Alise
*

3. The Takeover vs Cali Crush & Bolt Brady
*1/4

*4. Tag Titles*
Smurf Nation vs RAJETT vs Flippy Shit vs Lost Boys
**1/2

5. Skylar Skelly vs JT Lamotta
*3/4

*6. German Blood Match*
Highroller Hayze vs Slim Sexy
N/A

*7. Heavyweight Title*
Darin Childs vs Shawn Vexx vs Matthew Palmer
**3/4

8. ACH & Akira Tozawa vs Gary Jay & Davey Vega
***1/2

*9. American Joshi Title*
Amanda Fox vs Lady Poison
3/4*

10. The Submission Squad vs Scott Summers & MASADA
**3/4

Maybe i should rewatch the German Blood match with the Commentary on because I haven't a fucking clue as to what they were meant to be doing.​


----------



## FITZ

RKing85 said:


> watched BOLA 2008 stage 2 last night for the first time.
> 
> Damn. First off, Kenny Omega isn't lucky he didn't crack his skull wide open when the ropes broke. But that match on the whole was so much fun! Honestly, the ropes falling apart made the match even better!





Bubz said:


> ^^^ That match is some of the most fun I've had watching a wrestling match. I was in hysterics at Davey's reaction when the ropes broke.


That's one of my favorite matches. It's just so absurd and totally unbelievable. You get an unreal talent pool for a match and they just goof around yet it's better than if they had tried to do a serious match. Omega's promo might be the best thing that's ever happened on PWG. 

That show as a whole is amazing. I love Danielson/Hero and Ki/Hero as well. It's hard to go wrong When Danielson wrestle twice and Hero wrestles 3 times and they wrestle each other. Show would have been even better if Nigel didn't get hurt.


----------



## Certified G

*CZW July 20, 2003 "Deja Vu II" - Philadelphia, PA*

This is the show that directly precedes Tournament Of Death 2. The IWA-MS vs CZW fued is red hot wild during this time.

1. Z-Barr & Scott Chong vs. Rockin Rebel & Greg Matthews
*1/2
Scott Chong is apparently some guy who participated in WWE's Tough Enough, for someone reason CZW decided to book him when he clearly wasn't ready for a match..

2. Jon Dahmer & Cory Kastle vs. Ian Knoxx & Adam Flash
**

3. Gauntlet Match - GQ, Chri$ Ca$h, Derek Frazier, Nick Berk, Deranged, Sonjay Dutt & Niles Young
**

4. Cody ONeill vs. Arik Cannon
*1/4

5. Jimmy Rave vs. AJ Styles
***

6. Johnny Kashmere & Rain vs. "Sick" Nick Mondo & Simply Luscious
**
The mixed tag with Mondo and Kashmere is one that Mondo talks about in his SMV shoot. Mondo said Kashmere had some real issues and that the match was terrible. Personally I thought it was decent, but yeah there were some botched spots, and this looked like Simply Luscious (trained by HBK btw) first match.

7. Sonjay Dutt vs. JC Bailey
**1/2

8. Nate Hatred vs. Nick Gage
**

9. Tony Mamaluke vs. Jimmy Rave
*1/2

10. B-Boy & Trent Acid vs. Homicide & Mafia
***1/4
Mafia aka Dan Maf teamed with Homocide in what was the match of the night.

11. Taipei Death Match - Ian Rotten vs. Zandig
**1/2
The main event. I was really excited for this match, the owner of CZW vs the owner of IWA-MS. Unfortunately it didn't live up to my expectations. First off it was way too visible when they were communicating and calling spots. Also Ian Rotten has a tendency to blade way too openly.
It also was pretty obvious that both men were holding back because they were about 24 hours removed from Tournament Of Death, which hurt the match. It wasn't exactly bad, but I definitely expected more.

Overal, it was a decent show and worth a watch, mostly for the Styles/Rave and B-Boy/Acid vs Homocide/Mafia matches.


----------



## Bubz

smitlick said:


> Amazingly enough I have it
> 
> Where do you want it uploaded to?


That'd be swell if you could upload it, anywhere thats anywhere, I don't mind.


----------



## smitlick

Bubz said:


> That'd be swell if you could upload it, anywhere thats anywhere, I don't mind.


Will be up later this week then.


----------



## RKing85

Got to give props for Hero and Ki in the final of BOLA 2008.

I'm sure they had to change their match on the fly because of the lack of the ring ropes. And while the match wasn't a 5 star classic obviously, there is nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## peep4life

I was at that show and i couldnt believe what was happening. Omega was all kinds of awesome that night


----------



## Bubz

I need to see Ki/Hero, heard it was pretty amazing.

I decided to watch a random DVD today so here it is...

*ROH Blood Stained Honor*

*Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe - Cage Match*
One of my favourite cage matches. This had a great story right from the get go of Jay being the underdog and when he got busted open like that the crowd really got behind him. Sick finish as well. ******

*CM Punk/Ace Steel vs Dan Maff/BJ Whitmer - Street Fight*
I loved this when I forst saw it a few years ago, and I liked it even more now. What a hardcore match. There aren't even many sick spots, it's just 4 guys beating the shit out of eachother. The chair riot was amazing and even now it made me mark the fuck out, especially when all 4 guys just get back in the ring and and after and have to fight on the chairs. Awesome. *****1/2*

*CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave - Dog Collar Match*
Really good match, but seeing as it wasn't the feud ender (the cage match a week after was), they didn't go all out. I wish the cage match was on here instead as I think it's a lot better, but this is the more famous match for some reason so it makes sense for this to be on the DVD. Great story leading into and during the match obviously. Good action but it's the feud and story that carry this match, it is a definite must see for new fans though, especially if they are fans of Punk too. The finish was sick. ****3/4*

*Generation Next vs The Embassy - Steel Cage Warfare*
This is one of two matches on this DVD I hadn't seen before, and it was awesome. It's pretty long, but it's great the whole way through. Say what you will about Evans, but in this environment and role, he's so damn fun to watch, and I'm pretty sure he's indestructable. Not as crazy as most of the matches on here (apart from Evans' spots) and maybe not as easy to watch as some, but it's a great addition. ******

*Colt Cabana vs Homicide - Ghetto Street Fight*
Another really good brawl of a match. Cabana gets his ass handed to him 3 times by Homicide and his boys. Theres nothing really spectacular, but it's pretty brutal. ****3/4*

*Team ROH (Samoe Joe/Adam pearce/BJ Whitmer) vs Team CZW (Chris Hero/Super Dragon/Necro Butcher)*
I love his match. It's an all out brawl with tone of awesome spots and moments. The crowd is incredible for this match, and I don't know but it looks like one of, if not the biggest crowd I've seen at an ROH show, the place is packed and loud as hell so it creates an awesome atmosphere. Joe is a complete bad ass! Whitmer takes the biggest beating here, he gets destroyed. This is so much fun and is one of my favourite ROH matches to just sit back and enjoy the insanity. *****1/4*

*Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Jacobs - Windy City Death Match*
This was a ton better than I expected it to be, it's the only other match apart from Steel Cage Warefare that I hadn't seen before. I can't remember hearing that much about this so when I saw it was on here I didn't know what to expect. I'm not the biggest fan of Cabana's in ring style, but put him in a blood feud and he's one of the best ROH had. I think they made a bad decision getting rid of Colt because he could always be put in a feud and make it great, but I guess he's not what they want any morw with their new in ring style and what not. There are some great spots in this and the Senton off the ladder was sick! ******

*The Briscoes vs Kevin Steen/El Generico - Boston Street Fight*
I forgot how fucking awesome this is. Pure INSANITY!!! One of my favourite ROH matches to watch, maybe my favourite hardcore match, and probably better than the Ladder War, but I would have to rewatch that now to decide. Words can't do justice to this really, it's pretty much sick spot after sick spot, so probably not for everyone. I remember live reports and people were saying they were scared for peoples lives, be it a wrestler
or the fans and you can see why. Shit gets thrown all around the arena, shoes, barricades, chairs, section signs you name it. Once again...INSANE! *****3/4*

Great DVD, incredibly easy to sit through considering it's all hardcore style matches, but what a collection. The two tag team street fights are the stand outs and anyone who hasn't seen either needs to right away. Also watch everything else on here too. Theres a few matches I can think of that I think should have been on this instead, maybe it''s because they were on other compilation sets i can't remember, but it would have been even better with the COD instead of the 100th show match and BJ/Jacobs cage match instead of Jacobs/Cabana, but what was on here was great anyway.


----------



## flag sabbath

I'm glad someone else thinks the Boston Streetfight is better than Ladder War - it's pretty much the most intense brawl I've seen.


----------



## Cactus

Just a word of advice, if you have a chance to see Finlay live at any of his indy dates, do it. His work is even better in person. Once I get all the names on the card I was at last night, I'll post a review.


----------



## geraldinhio

Who was Finlay wrestling lastnight? I can only imagine how awesome he would be to see live. Ironically Finlay will never wrestle again in Ireland , no one proper does.


----------



## Cactus

geraldinhio said:


> Who was Finlay wrestling lastnight? I can only imagine how awesome he would be to see live. Ironically Finlay will never wrestle again in Ireland , no one proper does.


He wrestled a local from the promotion called JD Knight. He has tried out for WWE before and he was pretty slick too. It was fucking awesome not only seeing Finlay live, but see him work a hardcore match too. It reminded me of his Belfast Brawl match with JBL at 'Mania a few years ago.


----------



## Rah

Cactus said:


> Once I get all the names on the card I was at last night, I'll post a review.


*4FW New Years Wrestleution 2012*

*Singles Match*
Jack Dynamo vs. The Saint
*Singles Match*
Jason Larusso vs. Spud
*Tag Team Match*
Behnam Ali & Doug Williams vs. Eddie Ryan & Owen Phoenix
*Ten Way Ladder Match*
Dragon Emperor vs. Eddie Ryan vs. Gilligan Gordon vs. Jack Dynamo vs. Jason Larusso vs. Matt Lomaxx vs. Owen Phoenix vs. Richtor vs. So Sai King vs. Wild Boar
*British Rules Match*
Johnny Kidd vs. Maddog Maxx
*Singles Match*
Fit Finlay vs. JD Knight​
Awaiting the review!


----------



## Chismo

flag sabbath said:


> I'm glad someone else thinks the Boston Streetfight is better than Ladder War - it's pretty much the most intense brawl I've seen.


Yeah, the Boston Street Fight is better than Ladder War. In fact, I have the BSF at *****, it's simply sick, brutal and beautiful at the same time. One of the best tag matches in history.


----------



## Cactus

Rah said:


> *4FW New Years Wrestleution 2012*
> 
> *Singles Match*
> Jack Dynamo vs. The Saint
> *Singles Match*
> Jason Larusso vs. Spud
> *Tag Team Match*
> Behnam Ali & Doug Williams vs. Eddie Ryan & Owen Phoenix
> *Ten Way Ladder Match*
> Dragon Emperor vs. Eddie Ryan vs. Gilligan Gordon vs. Jack Dynamo vs. Jason Larusso vs. Matt Lomaxx vs. Owen Phoenix vs. Richtor vs. So Sai King vs. Wild Boar
> *British Rules Match*
> Johnny Kidd vs. Maddog Maxx
> *Singles Match*
> Fit Finlay vs. JD Knight​
> Awaiting the review!


Fucking hell, man. I've looked ages for the full card. How'd you get it so quick? 

EDIT: Nevermind. I see someone finally posted it on CageMatch.


----------



## geraldinhio

_Sounds awesome so as I loved the Belfast Brawl match. That ten man ladder match sounds...umm...chaotic. Not sure is it chaotic in a good or bad way though. Also is Spud the same Spud I'm thinking of? Tiny wrestler from the UK with bleached blonde hair. Havn't heard of him inawhile if it was him._


----------



## Cactus

*4FW New Years Wrestleution 2012*

*Money in the Bank Qualifying Match*
Jack Dynamo vs The Saint
****

*Money in the Bank Qualifying Match*
Jason Larusso vs Spud
_Not too much to say about the match, but Spud was simply fantastic for his character work alone._
**½*

*Money in the Bank Qualifying Match*
Behnam Ali & Doug Williams vs Eddie Ryan & Owen Phoenix
_Ali and Phoenix are only teenagers, but showed great potential. Williams made them look like a million bucks and stopped them from resorting to indywank traits many kids their age seem to fall victim too. _
*****

*4FW Heavyweight Championship - Money in the Bank Match*
Dragon Emperor vs Eddie Ryan vs Gilligan Gordon vs Jack Dynamo vs Jason Larusso vs Matt Lomaxx vs Owen Phoenix vs Richtor vs So Sai King vs Wild Boar
_I don't know why they even attempted this. WWE couldn't even pull off a ten man ladder match. It's was a clusterfuck with a really anti-climatic finish but hey, some spots were really cool. The Death Valley Driver off the ladder blew my mind. It could of been a lot worse, I guess._
****

*World of Sport Rules*
Johnny Kidd vs Maddog Maxx
_A decent technical match reminiscent of the old World of Sport days, but my enjoyment was ruined by some morons behind me shouting 'boring' and 'we want fighting, this is just men touching each other!' which visually pissed off Kidd. It's great to see this style still is relevant in the BritWres scene._
****

*Belfast Brawl*
Fit Finlay vs JD Knight
_This was a treat. Finlay came out to huge reaction that he rightfully deserved. Typical Finlay goodness mixed in with some cool weapon spots. His work is even better in person. JD took a chair headshot as he was attempting a suicide dive, ala Chris Benoit. _
****½*

*Overall:*
Every match offered something different and the whole show was thoroughly enjoyable. If you live in the south of England, give these guys a try.​


----------



## Cactus

geraldinhio said:


> _Sounds awesome so as I loved the Belfast Brawl match. That ten man ladder match sounds...umm...chaotic. Not sure is it chaotic in a good or bad way though. Also is Spud the same Spud I'm thinking of? Tiny wrestler from the UK with bleached blonde hair. Havn't heard of him inawhile if it was him._


Yup. It's the same Spud. Awesome guy who even kept in character when I was getting a photo with him.

The ladder match for the most part was pretty bad. Mostly had guys lying out side of the ring for most of the match.


----------



## Emperor DC

DOUG!

Is he still with TNA?

If so, he needs to leave. I want more Doug Williams in my life.


----------



## mavsfan41

Resistance pro "rise"...i give this show a thumbs down, havent really cared for either of the first 2 shows from this promotion. no blow away matches, really goofy storylines and have gotten so little out of so much talent.


----------



## Cactus

DeeCee said:


> DOUG!
> 
> Is he still with TNA?
> 
> If so, he needs to leave. I want more Doug Williams in my life.


He is part-time, I believe. He does the indy scene when he's not working for TNA though.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Kevin Steen: Ascension To The Top*

*
2/19/05*
Kevin Steen vs. B-Boy - **1/4

*7/23/05*
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - **3/4

*2/17/07*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Briscoes - ***1/2

*4/14/07*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens/Mark Briscoe - ***1/2

*6/8/07*
Kevin Steen vs. Mark Briscoe - **3/4

*6/9/07*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - ***3/4
*
8/24/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles - Steel Cage*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Briscoes - ***1/2

*9/15/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles - Ladder War*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Briscoes - ****3/4

*10/5/07 - ROH World Title*
Kevin Steen vs. Takeshi Morishima - ****

*1/11/08 - Street Fight*
Kevin Steen vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/4

*2/22/08 - #1 Contenders Tournament - Semi-Finals*
Kevin Steen vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/4

*2/22/08 - #1 Contenders Tournament - Finals*
Kevin Steen vs. Go Shiozaki - ***3/4

*3/28/08 - Ring Of Honor vs. Dragon Gate*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino - ****1/4 - ****1/2

*4/12/08 - ROH World Title*
Kevin Steen vs. Nigel McGuiness - ***3/4

*7/25/08 - ROH World Title*
Kevin Steen vs. Nigel McGuiness - ****1/4

*8/2/08*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin) - ***3/4

*8/15/08*
Kevin Steen vs. Jigsaw - **1/2

*8/16/08*
Kevin Steen vs. Kenny King - **3/4

*9/19/08 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Age Of The Fall (Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs) - ****1/2+
​


----------



## EffectRaven

^I'm looking forward to getting that DVD since I haven't seen ANY of the matches on there. Thanks for the ratings!


----------



## Rah

Cactus said:


> DeeCee said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOUG!
> 
> Is he still with TNA?
> 
> If so, he needs to leave. I want more Doug Williams in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> He is part-time, I believe. He does the indy scene when he's not working for TNA though.
Click to expand...

Basically what Cactus said. He was "side-lined" due to a scripted injury at the hands of Gunner, though he made his debut earlier this month in a match against both Shelley and Aries.

It's criminal just how under-utilised he truly is in TNA. He's amazingly consistent in producing good matches no matter the card and is a highlight for me in the wXw 16 Carat tournaments. I need more of him in my life, ffs.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Guys, buy the DVD for Final Battle. It's much better then the GFL version..


----------



## Bubz

Nah, it wasn't good enough to buy.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Believe me. I watched this again and it was much more fun.


----------



## KingCrash

Unless that Briscoes/WGTT fiasco turned into a match and Davey/Eddie wasn't a carbon copy of BITW with a shitty Dan Severn run-in I'll pass.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah there is no way that I'm going to buy that show. ROH already got $30 out of me for a ticket and I'm not giving them another $20 for the DVD.


----------



## Rickey

*Shimmer Vol. 37*
1. MsChif vs. Kellie Skater-3/5
2. Courtney Rush vs. Mena Libra-2.5/5
3. LuFisto vs. Tomoka Nakagawa-3.25/5
4. Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs. Mia Yim & Jamilia Craft-2/5
5. Christina Von Eerie vs. Sara Del Rey-2/5 "Welcome to Shimmer!"
6. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Athena-3/5
7. Nikki Roxx & Ariel vs. Saraya Knight & Britani Knight w/ Rebecca Knox-2.25/5
8. Serena Deeb vs. Daizee Haze-3.5/5
9. Ayako Hamada vs. Jessie McKay-3/5
10. SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Misaki Ohata-2.75/5
11. SHIMMER Title Match: Madison Eagles vs. Mercedes Martinez-3.25/5

Favorite Gimmicks/Characters
Kellie Skater
MsChif
Lufisto
Tomoka Nakagawa
Regeneration X(Allison Danger and Leva Bates)
Rebecca Knox
Saraya Knight(Ultimate Heel)
Daizee Haze
The Canadian Ninjas
Madison Eagles "Seriously."

Ranking the Shimmer dvds I've seen so far
1. Shimmer Vol. 37
2. Shimmer Vol. 35
3. Shimmer Vol. 28
4. Shimmer Vol. 36


----------



## musdy

Still gotta watch Vol 36.


----------



## seabs

EmbassyForever said:


> Guys, buy the DVD for Final Battle. It's much better then the GFL version..


*It's still the same shitty show. Sharpening up the quality doesn't change that.*


----------



## Chismo

I might pick up Final Battle, it's Final Battle after all. Elgin/Perkins, Ciampa/Rave and Strong/Hero were all very entertaining. The WGTT/Briscoes match was very bad in terms of wrestling quality, but was newsworthy, and somehow entertaining, even with the abomination of booking.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Seabs said:


> *It's still the same shitty show. Sharpening up the quality doesn't change that.*


Don't agree with you but ok.

Oh, and...



> Dragon Gate USA has announced this year's traditional WrestleMania Weekend six-man tag match - CIMA & Ricochet & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Low Ki & Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk. The tag match will take place at DGUSA's final Mania weekend show on Saturday, March 31 in Miami Beach, Florida.


----------



## Chismo

That Trios match should rock the world. Low Ki vs. Mochizuki sequences could be uber-smashing, and there is an interesting dynamic with Low Ki wrestling with Tozawa and BxB.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah that sounds pretty great.


----------



## EffectRaven

So can anyone recommend some great shows for a first time DGUSA viewer? I want to broaden my wrestling horizons


----------



## Mattyb2266

EffectRaven said:


> So can anyone recommend some great shows for a first time DGUSA viewer? I want to broaden my wrestling horizons


Open the Untouchable Gate 
Enter the Dragon (2010)
Untouchable 2010
Way of the Ronin (2010)
United: NYC
Mercury Rising 2011

Some of my favorites. If I had to choose one I'd say Untouchable 2010.


----------



## Rah

EffectRaven said:


> So can anyone recommend some great shows for a first time DGUSA viewer? I want to broaden my wrestling horizons


Start with their debut event (Enter the Dragon) and then move on to Untouchable 2010. If you're still a fan, then you can fill in the gaps between.


This thread may help, too.


----------



## EffectRaven

Thanks gentlemen, much appreciated!


----------



## Platt




----------



## Rah

This happened on Sunday and the card has piqued my interest










*IPW:UK No Escape 2012*
*IPW:UK British Cruiserweight Title Tournament Quarter Final Match*
Wild Boar vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

*IPW:UK British Cruiserweight Title Tournament Quarter Final Match*
Noam Dar vs. Sami Callihan

*Singles Match*
Fit Finlay vs. Martin Stone

*Singles Match*
Doug Williams vs. Marty Scurll

*Tag Team Match*
Project Ego (Kris Travis & Martin Kirby) vs. The Thrillers (Joel Redman & Mark Haskins)

*IPW:UK British Heavyweight Title Match*
Sha Samuels (c) vs. Dave Mastiff

*IPW:UK British Cruiserweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match*
Sami Callihan vs. Zack Sabre Jr.​
Anyone know how long it will take before this hits DVD?


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Do IPW:UK still do dvd's. I thought they use the VOD part of their website now but I might be wrong.


----------



## Rah

I haven't checked their website, tbh. Probably a stupid move on my part.

Thanks!

Edit: sweet eff-all help on their website, especially their outdated VoD section. fpalm


----------



## EffectRaven

Platt said:


>


Not sure why but I REALLY like that cover for some reason. Next time there's a decent sale I have a lot of stocking up to do


----------



## geraldinhio

Rah said:


> This happened on Sunday and the card has piqued my interest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IPW:UK No Escape 2012*
> *IPW:UK British Cruiserweight Title Tournament Quarter Final Match*
> Wild Boar vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
> 
> *IPW:UK British Cruiserweight Title Tournament Quarter Final Match*
> Noam Dar vs. Sami Callihan
> 
> *Singles Match*
> Fit Finlay vs. Martin Stone
> 
> *Singles Match*
> Doug Williams vs. Marty Scurll
> 
> *Tag Team Match*
> Project Ego (Kris Travis & Martin Kirby) vs. The Thrillers (Joel Redman & Mark Haskins)
> 
> *IPW:UK British Heavyweight Title Match*
> Sha Samuels (c) vs. Dave Mastiff
> 
> *IPW:UK British Cruiserweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match*
> Sami Callihan vs. Zack Sabre Jr.​
> Anyone know how long it will take before this hits DVD?


_This DVD sounds fucking awesome. Two Zack Sabre Jr matches , Williams vs Scurll , Finlay vs Stone . I'm a fan of Mastiff's work too , not sure who Samuels is though. Callihan vs Sabre is oddly very appealing to me. 

I'd kill to see this. The last IPW event I seen I recall was awesome.Think it was the Sittingbourne Spectacular in 2010. Anyone else see this ?_


----------



## KingCrash

Last IPW:UK event I saw was No Escape 11 with LDRS vs. Cole/O'Reilly and Scrull/Generico which was awesome. That card looks good with Stone/Finlay, Williams/Scrull, Zack/Sami and from what I've seen of them Ego/Thrillers. Don't know about that title match though because while I loved Samuels in The Kartel and he's a good heel champ he and Mastiff are meh together.


----------



## geraldinhio

_Did Peligros Abejas wrestle LDRS in IPW actually? I remember hearing they wrestled , just not sure was it in IPW or what? Never seen anything from either Ego/Thrillers.Scrull vs Generico sounds all sorts of awesome though. 

Why aren't more of these talents booked abroad? Zack would kill in ROH , Scrull would too. My head nearly explodes when I think about LDRS wrestling in PWG. 

There's the obvious cost issues , but it wouldn't break the bank to book them for a few dates. CZW/Evolve/Chikara booked Sabre a few times now_


----------



## KingCrash

It was in IPW though I don't know what show it was on. Would love to see the LDRS get a couple of matches in PWG or Zack coming back to Chikara/CZW if they do King Of Trios and leading a team with Scrull and someone else and then Best Of The Best.


----------



## seabs

*IPW:UK don't do DVDs anymore, just VOD. They still owe me a DVD I brought over a year ago and they wont give me a refund.

Yeah Generico/London faced LDRS in December 2010 there. It was great.

Zack and Marty are still based in UK so it's difficult for them to go over to the US just for one odd booking. Zack did a US tour last year which rocked and Marty did the wXw US shows. Only way you'd get them over regularly is if they got consistent bookings from a high paying promotion and relocated. You get them in wXw every month anyway and they always have great matches there. Hopefully Zack gets another tour in NOAH this year too and does another US tour.*


----------



## Corey

EffectRaven said:


> So can anyone recommend some great shows for a first time DGUSA viewer? I want to broaden my wrestling horizons


The first two shows are must haves. Those being Enter The Dragon & Untouchable from 2009. From this past year Enter The Dragon 2011 & Freedom Fight 2011 are the standouts. Two amazing shows top to bottom.



Platt said:


>


Damn good cover. They got that show out quick.



Rah said:


> *IPW:UK British Cruiserweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match*
> Sami Callihan vs. Zack Sabre Jr.​


If that match is anything lik the one they had in EVOLVE, it outta be damn good.


----------



## topper1

Seabs said:


> *IPW:UK don't do DVDs anymore, just VOD. They still owe me a DVD I brought over a year ago and they wont give me a refund.*


*Surely there is some type of law in the UK where you have to get what you paid for?*


----------



## seabs

topper1 said:


> Surely there is some type of law in the UK where you have to get what you paid for?


*Pretty sure it's too late to file a paypal dispute now. I've more or less given up on getting anything from them now anyway.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

EVOLVE 9:

Eric Ryan vs. Bobby Beverly: N/A Steen Is Awesome.

The Super Smash Brothers vs. Facade and Jason Gory: ***1/4

Bobby Fish vs. Jon Davis vs. Kevin Steen: **3/4

John Silver vs. Tony Nese: ***

Fit Finlay vs. Sami Callihan: ***1/2

Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor: ***3/4 

Overall: 6.75*.


----------



## Emperor DC

Looks like Gabe has got El Generico for DG:USA.


----------



## Corey

Whaaaaaaat???


----------



## Bubz

Oh no, I might have to start watching it now since he's one of my favourite wrestlers in the world right now. Always wanted to get into it but never got around to it. I'm not the biggest fan of DG Japan but I like a lot of the guys they get for DGUSA.


----------



## KingCrash

Well all Generico is doing for Gabe is the EVOLVE show in Toronto so I don't think that means anything about him and ROH.


----------



## Chismo

Generico in EVOLVE? I'm pleasantly surprised, but shocked too, since it's a PPV. But I guess if Bucks could wrestle for DGUSA in January (PPV), so can Generico. Hopefully he meets with Ricochet or Bobby Fish.


----------



## Manu_Styles

El Generico vs Ricochet need to happen


----------



## Even Flow

Generico isn't currently under contract to ROH, so that's why he's working the EVOLVE iPPV. I read ROH plans on bringing Generico back soon, so one would think that will happen. As i'm cure Cornette won't want to lose Generico to Gabe.


----------



## Chismo

Well, I'm a HUGE Dragon Gate USA and EVOLVE fan, so Generico being there is my wet dream. Just when you think about all those opponents - Tozawa, CIMA, Callihan, Fish, PAC, Ricochet, YAMATO, BxB, Ronin, Davis, FINLAY, Low Ki, Brodie Lee, Mochizuki (sweet Jesus!), Yokosuka, Fox.


----------



## Bubz

JoeRulz said:


> Well, I'm a HUGE Dragon Gate USA and EVOLVE fan, so *Generico* being there is my wet dream. Just when you think about all those opponents - Tozawa, CIMA, Callihan, Fish, PAC, Ricochet, YAMATO, BxB, Ronin, Davis, *FINLAY*, Low Ki, Brodie Lee, Mochizuki (sweet Jesus!), Yokosuka, Fox.


Hell yeah! :mark:


----------



## Manu_Styles

https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/t...ire?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

- El Generico has still not responded to ROH officials regarding his return to an ROH ring. Generico has been out of touch since “Final Battle 2011” but we have received word that his injuries have healed enough for him to return to action. The thought of “Wrestling’s Worst Nightmare” Kevin Steen as a regular ROH roster member cannot sit well with the “Generic Luchador” but we hope that this unfortunate turn of events does not discourage Generico from contacting us soon.


----------



## Chismo

Manu_Styles said:


> https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/t...ire?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> - El Generico has still not responded to ROH officials regarding his return to an ROH ring. Generico has been out of touch since “Final Battle 2011” but we have received word that his injuries have healed enough for him to return to action. The thought of “Wrestling’s Worst Nightmare” Kevin Steen as a regular ROH roster member cannot sit well with the “Generic Luchador” but we hope that this unfortunate turn of events does not discourage Generico from contacting us soon.


Kayfabe obviously.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Of course but if they mention him in their newswire means that they still count with him for a return


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE 11 can be fucking stacked if they book it right. Imagine this card:

El Generico vs. Sami Callihan
Finlay vs. Jon Davis (obviously gonna happen)
Low Ki vs. Chuck Taylor
Super Smash Bros. vs. The Scene
AR Fox vs. Bobby Fish


----------



## seabs

Jack Evans 187 said:


> EVOLVE 11 can be fucking stacked if they book it right. Imagine this card:
> 
> *El Generico vs. Sami Callihan*
> Finlay vs. Jon Davis (obviously gonna happen)
> Low Ki vs. Chuck Taylor
> Super Smash Bros. vs. The Scene
> AR Fox vs. Bobby Fish


*Trust me you don't want that to happen. It happened in wXw last year and wasn't any good. Generico vs Davis would be the perfect match for an EVOLVE show but if he's only got him for the Finlay/Davis show then I guess that's not possible. Obviously Generico vs Ki would sound awesome on paper. I dunno. I don't really care for any of the EVOLVE regulars though so whatever. He'll probably waste him putting him with AR Fox. 

If he gets him for the DGUSA Mania shows then there's some great stuff he can do because Generico fits in so well with a lot of the DG talent. Shit if he does Generico vs SHINGO then I might actually give Gabe money to see it. Only other DG wrestler I'd really like to see him face is Yoshino. CIMA and Mochizuki I'm not interested in. Hulk sucks. PAC and Ricochet have been done and can be pretty easily done again in PWG so it's a missed opportunity for Gabe. Tozawa would be great I guess. Not sure on YAMATO. Generico/Genki would probably be awesome but Genki hasn't come over for a while. Dragon Kid would be better teaming up with him. *


----------



## Chismo

Seabs said:


> *Trust me you don't want that to happen. It happened in wXw last year and wasn't any good. *


Well tbh, I'm much more confident in EVOLVE than wXw, so... Book it, Gabe.


----------



## Corey

Seabs said:


> *Trust me you don't want that to happen. It happened in wXw last year and wasn't any good. *


Well, that's no good then. Seems like when a big name comes over Gabe throws him against Sami though, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## Concrete

I love Generico, who doesn't? I enjoy EVOLVE as well. I honestly can't see how this goes badly. I already am going to a 2CW show that night so I won't be able to watch it but if I were home I would totally be there.


----------



## Even Flow

For those Youshoot fans, Kayfabe Commentaries are going to be doing a live Youshoot with Vince Russo on June 1st.


----------



## Chismo




----------



## smitlick

JoeRulz said:


> Well tbh, I'm much more confident in EVOLVE than wXw, so... Book it, Gabe.


What in the world has EVOLVE done better then wXw in the past year... You sir need to start watching more wXw


----------



## Chismo

Well yeah, tbh I didn't watch too much really, I've seen few shows here and there, but I still stand by my statement - I'm much more confident in EVOLVE than wXw in this case.

And btw, EVOLVE 8 & 9 were two pretty good shows.


----------



## smitlick

wXw had one weekend of shows that were better then EVOLVE was all year...


----------



## Chismo

smitlick said:


> wXw had one weekend of shows that were better then EVOLVE was all year...


Well, EVOLVE held only 3 shows, tbf. It's not hard to top that.


----------



## Concrete

WXW's 16 Carat Tournament last year was insane. Multiple matches throughout the weekends were in the **** or above range. If this year is anything like last year than all 3 nights will be a must buy.


----------



## jawbreaker

Seabs said:


> *Trust me you don't want that to happen. It happened in wXw last year and wasn't any good. Generico vs Davis would be the perfect match for an EVOLVE show but if he's only got him for the Finlay/Davis show then I guess that's not possible. Obviously Generico vs Ki would sound awesome on paper. I dunno. I don't really care for any of the EVOLVE regulars though so whatever. He'll probably waste him putting him with AR Fox.
> 
> If he gets him for the DGUSA Mania shows then there's some great stuff he can do because Generico fits in so well with a lot of the DG talent. Shit if he does Generico vs SHINGO then I might actually give Gabe money to see it. Only other DG wrestler I'd really like to see him face is Yoshino. CIMA and Mochizuki I'm not interested in. Hulk sucks. PAC and Ricochet have been done and can be pretty easily done again in PWG so it's a missed opportunity for Gabe. Tozawa would be great I guess. Not sure on YAMATO. Generico/Genki would probably be awesome but Genki hasn't come over for a while. Dragon Kid would be better teaming up with him. *


Generico/Shingo happened in PWG one time. Karl Anderson loved it.

Dunno that there's really anyone on the DGUSA/EVOLVE roster I'd want to see Generico work. Finlay obvs, maybe Davis or Fish? Eh. Kinda sad how little I care about EVOLVE now considering how much I loved it in late 2010ish.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I can't wait to see what Gabe has lined up for Generico, so many possibilities so many great matches so little time. EVOLVE 11 is gonna be epic, I may have to catch a ride to Toronto lol.


----------



## Chismo

*Low Ki vs. Bobby Fish* is signed for EVOLVE 11, and El Generico is confirmed for the same show. Awesome news.


----------



## EraOfHonorBegins

Has anyone seen this deal? If you're a ringside member, it's only $94.50!

I've only seen a few episodes and own none of the dvds, so I'm considering this. As a ringside member, I can watch the first 35 eps from the "exclusive" section, but having to watch it on my comp, doesn't compare to owning all the best momenets and watching it anywhere that plays dvds.

So, does anybody think it's worth it for a ROH fan who hasn't seen much of ROH on HD Net? The free shipping really sweetens the deal, that's like saving over $20 with ROH's high shipping prices.

I checked out the dvds and did the math, it's 109 matches. That's so much quantity, and from the match listings, looks like a lot of quality as well.

Does anyone have any idea how long the deal will last? It's in their dvd combo's section, and most of the sets look like they are there to stay, but then again none of the other deals are this good of a price.


----------



## flag sabbath

Honestly? You're probably better off picking up 1-4 in another sale & saving yourself a shedload of time & money.


----------



## Platt

Highspots Monthly DVD Sampler Pack

Enjoy 10 great wrestling DVD's for the low price of $29.99! And even better, every month you will get 10 new titles to select from!

*Please note that the 10 titles each month have already been selected and no substitutions will be made**

This month you will receive the following titles (click link for more information on each)

Dragon Gate USA: Chasing the Dragon
UWF Hardcore War
WSU Breaking Barriers 2
Breakfast in Bed with Stacy Carter
ECW FanCam Worchester, MA (7-10-98)
Best of War Games
PWG Fear of a Black Planet
The Feud: Magnum vs. Nikita
NWA 55th Anniversary
MLW Reloaded (1-9-04)


----------



## Matt_Yoda

JoeRulz said:


> *Low Ki vs. Bobby Fish* is signed for EVOLVE 11, and El Generico is confirmed for the same show. Awesome news.


Damn you for taking my money Gabe lol, sucks ass that my boy Fishville is going to job again but at least he's being put in a prominent match with Ki and I know that they're going to tear the house down in Toronto. Smart to save up announcing Generico's opponent, this may already beat EVOLVE 9 at the rate they're going.


----------



## seabs

*Nobody best post any spoilers for 16 Carat until the DVDs come out because I want to watch them unspoiled so post the results in the 16 Carat thread and use spoiler tags if you bring any of the results up or any matches that happen on Night 2 and 3 because that'll give away spoilers too. THANKS*


----------



## McQueen

Or else *Seabs* will kill you.


----------



## FITZ

Evolve 9
*

Eric Ryan (0-0) vs. Bobby Beverly (0-0)*

This was really bad for the few minutes they got before Steen came to the ring and beat them both up. Maybe these guys can work a different style better but when it comes to working thr style that Evolve wants them to they were terrible. Their stiff strikes weren't stiff and the big moves weren't impressive either. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt before I say they suck because nobody knew who they were and neither guy had a chance to get over as both were portrayed as faces. 
*1/2**

Steen's promo wasn't anything all that special. He was a big deal at the time and him showing up here was kind of cool with the angle he was working for ROH. His whole, "I'm going to destroy Evolve" idea seemed pretty forced. 


*
Super Smash Brothers (0-1) vs. Facade and Gory (0-0)*

A fun spot match. Nothing all that memorable or particularly great but they didn't really botch anything so that's a plus. 
***1/4*

*
Sugar Dunkerton (0-0) vs. Silas Young (2-1)*

It was good to finally see a match where there was a clear heel and face. I don't really know why but Silas Young just came out acting like a huge asshole and trash talked Sugar a lot because he's a Chikara guy and, according to Young, "a joke." I thought Silas played his role really well actually as his trash talking hit close to home and he got to the point where you just wanted to see him get his ass kicked. Dunkerton did a decent job but didn't display all his anger until the match was almost over. We got that point where we saw that Sugar Dunkerton was adapting though as he straight up bitch slapped Young and let out a "fuck you!" which was good to see. This was a pretty decent match actually as they hit a couple of nice looking moves and told a pretty good story. 
***3/4 *

*
Pinkie Sanchez (0-0) vs. Lince Dorado (0-0)
*
Pinkie was awesome as when he was outside the ring he appeared to make a huge mess of Green Lantern Fan's table. The match was really weird because the crowd was behind Pinkie and he started the match working a heel but as the match wore on he appeared to start working as a face since the crowd was behind him. So got to see a Pinkie control segment and then he was the one that did the comeback segment. He worked the leg a lot and Lince didn't sell it. Not a very good match at all. Just very weird. 
***


*The Scene (0-0) vs.Up in Smoke (4-0)*

Fun match. Some good back and forth stuff with some innovative moves. Nothing that I would call ground breaking but everything looked good. They worked in a quick control segment but the control to hot tag just seemed rush and more of a chance for everyone to take a quick breather. Not really sure why Cheech turned on Cloudy after the match. I guess he just couldn't deal with having at least 2 more wins than everyone else instead of 3. 
***1/2 *

_
Unsanctioned Match:_
*Bobby Fish vs. Jon Davis vs. Kevin Steen *

Everyone was very angry and every hit each other very hard. I really liked this one and it's given me some more faith in Jon Davis. He looked like a total badass in this match and held his own with two guys who I think are awesome. They kept a really fast pace and Steen did a great job showing his character in this one. When you go from laughing at Steen one second to grimacing at the super stiff strikes you know you're watching an entertaining match. That's probably the best word I have to describe the match, entertaining. It wasn't very long but it kept my attention the whole time and I was never bored. Good stuff. 
*****


*John Silver (0-0) vs. Tony Nese (0-2)*

This was tough to sit through. It's another example of where they give neither guy anything to work with. The fans have no idea who Silver is and he has to walk to the ring with generic music and the style they work doesn't give him a chance to show some personality, if he even has any. At least Nese had some fan support but the crowd was still really dead for this. They did some crazy moves at the end that got the crowd back into the match and it also made me a little more interested in it as well. Even so they then sold the moves terribly and Silver did has best to be like Davey Richards. It was terrible, he took a big bump, stayed down for like 30 seconds, kicked out at 2, and then just jumped up and went crazy like nothing even happened. The moves were cool and everything but the best way I could put it is that this match defines what indy wrestling is becoming and I really don't like it. Again though, cool moves. 
**1/4*

*
Dave Finlay (0-0) vs. Sami Callihan (3-1)*

This was incredible. Probably as close as you can get to a legit brawl in a wrestling ring. They just beat the shit out of each other and the stiffness was on a level that you rarely see. What made me love this so much was that both guys had awesome characters in the match and they didn't just beat the shit out each other (but there was a lot of that). Finlay is a bully that doesn't take shit from anyone. Sami tried early to stand toe to toe with him but that didn't work very well for him at all. I really found myself pulling for Sami as he took such an ass kicking but just refused to give up. And when Sami got his shots in they were fucking brutal. This was well worked and if Finaly wasn't Finaly I think the crowd would have been totally behind Sami. 

In between all the striking there was some great leg work from Finaly and I have to say that Sami sold it really well too (probably under threat from Finlay). I think what I loved about the match was that you knew Sami didn't have a chance within the first few minutes of the match but they went on to have a long match where you thought Finaly was going to have to kill Sami to win. There were a few brief moment where it looked like Sami had a fighting chance but they were short lived and Finaly always put them to rest. 

This was great. Finlay looked like the biggest badass in the ring and Sami looked the toughest guy in the world for taking all of that. Sami gave an incredible performance and did everything he could to make this a great match, I don't think there are that many guys that would take a beating like that. Finaly also took a huge beating as well. Either he had some great selling in his interview or he was chopped so hard in the chest he was losing his voice. Neither would surprise me. This is right up there with the best matches I've seen Evolve put on. It didn't top Danielson/Fish but I don't think there's anything 
else that I can safely put ahead of this match. 
*****1/4*


*Chuck Taylor (5-3) vs. Johnny Gargano (6-2)*

These was great. They really played off the fact that both guys knew each so well as there were a ton of counters to signature moves and both guys stole each other's signature moves. I thought they would go into the match with Gargano playing a heel with Larry Dallas in his corner but that theory was thrown out the window right away when Gargano promptly fired Dallas and wrestled the match as a face like Taylor. I didn't think I would like the idea but it ended up working really well for this match as they worked it the best way possible. 

We didn't get any lengthy period where one guy controlled the match but I was fine with that since the whole match was about how they were equals and knew each other so well. When the match ended you were left with the feeling that it really could have gone either way. Great match, not quite in the level as the last match but not far behind. Certainly near the top of the list when it comes to Evolve's best matches. 
*****
*​
The two main events delivered but there were a few matches that just weren't good at all on the undercard. The quality of the main events alone probably makes this one of the stronger Evolve card. Certainly a step up from some of the previous shows they had been putting on.


----------



## Chismo

From Insider:


> Last night at Absolute Intense Wrestling's "Gauntlet For The Gold 7" in Cleveland,Ohio Johnny Gargano entered the 30 man over the top rope Gauntlet match as the mystery 30th entrant.
> 
> Gargano went on to win the match eliminating Tim Donst,the crowd erupted with "welcome back" chants and Gargano did snow angels in the ring to celebrate his return to the wrestling.
> 
> Gargano had been out injured since EVOLVE 10, where he suffered a back injury facing Ricochet.


Great fucking news, this means he'll be defending the DGUSA title at least once in Miami, and he'll be wrestling at EVOLVE 11. Welcome back, Johnny!


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Damn it'll be great to see Gargano back. I hope he didn't rush through his recovery. I'm" sure he's going to light it up Wrestlemania weekend and in Toronto.


----------



## smitlick

Just Listed some stuff

ROH - Southern Hostility (Nigel McGuiness vs Jerry Lynn//Claudio Castagnoli vs Bryan Danielson)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170796224124#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Wrestling At The Gateway (Nigel & Claudio vs Danielson & Lynn//Aries vs Black)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170796225753#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Survival of the Fittest 2006 (SOTF Elimination Match//Joe vs Danielson)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170796227636#ht_500wt_1202

PWG DDT4 2009 (DDT4 Finals//Chris Hero vs Joey Ryan)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170796229937#ht_500wt_1202

PWG Threemendous II (Chris Hero vs Joey Ryan//Young Bucks vs Generico & Tornado)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170796231326#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Trios Tournament 2005 (Trios Tournament Finals//John Walters vs Jay Lethal)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170796232748#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH Homecoming 2012:

"Gateway To Honor" Rematch: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) - ***1/4
Haas looks very good.

Four Corner Survival: "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Andy "Right Leg" Ridge
**1/2

Steve Corino Promo: Very good, Steen was awesome as always. ****1/4

Kevin Steen vs. Kenny King: ***1/4
How Steen is so... amazing?

Chris Hero vs. Michael Elgin: ***1/2

No Holds Barred Match: Roderick Strong vs. Adam Cole: ***3/4

Proving Ground Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jigsaw & Hallowicked: ***1/2

ROH World Title Match- Champion Vs. Champion: ROH World Champion Davey Richards vs. World TV Champion Jay Lethal: ****1/4

Overall Rating: 8.5


----------



## Certified G

*CZW DVD June 11, 2011 "Prelude To Violence" - Philadelphia, PA*

2 weeks before Tournament Of Death 2011 CZW held their second Prelude To Violence event to set up a couple matches for TOD and to further storylines.

1. Robert Anthony Interview
N/A
"The Ego" is awesome, as he showed here, this interview also included The Ego squashing Kit Osbourne.

2. The RunAways vs. The BLKOUT
**

3. Akuma vs. Ty Hagen vs. Ricky Reyes vs. Ryan Eagles vs. VSK vs. Ryan McBride
**1/4

4. Sami Callihan vs. Jake Crist
**1/2

5. Little Mondo vs. DJ Hyde
**

6. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Matt Tremont
**3/4
I cant stand Pinkie, so seeing The Bulldozer demolish him was great.

7. tHURTeen vs. Danny Havoc
**1/2
Larry Legend fell of the ring apron after the introductions lol. tHURTeen doesn't really look like he belongs in deathmatches, decent match though.

8. Jonathan Gresham vs. Adam Cole
**1/4
Jonathan Gresham is hella boring, Adam Cole was fine in this match.

9. Sumie Sakai vs. Kyoko Inoue
*1/2

10. AR Fox vs. Drew Gulak
*3/4
AR Fox carried this match imo, Drew Gulak is pretty terrible, and he needs knee pads/elbow pads/wrist bands or any combination of that.

11. Azrieal & Bandido Jr. vs. Joker & Sabian
**1/2

12. Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match: Drake Younger vs. Scotty Vortekz
**3/4
The second match in their trilogy. The winner of this match got a spot in TOD 10. Fun match with some brutal spots, the crowd wasn't really into it though.

Overal a decent show, nothing really stood out though.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Dragon Gate UK: SHINGO vs Yokosuka 3*


*BxB Hulk vs Lion Kid - ***1/2*
~ I kinda hate Lion Kid's gimmick but there's no denying he's a good talent and that was very evident here. They had some great exchanges in the 6-man the previous night, and they gelled very well as opponents here. Can't ask for more from an opener.

*Naoki Tanizaki vs Akira Tozawa - ***3/4*
~ Yeah this was just great. Bit of comedy to start and then shit got real. 

*Naruki Doi vs Masato Yoshino - ***1/2*
~ I actually enjoyed this a lot more on DVD than in person. Some great sequences of reversals which you'd expect from two who know each other so well.

*CIMA & Gamma vs Mark Haskins & Marty Scurll - ***1/2*
~ OK this was pretty damn good, but not the MOTYC I've seen people tout it as. Maybe that's due to my hatred of Mark Haskins (Hometown: Blandsville), but there you go. Plus, referee Chris Roberts once again tries to ruin this weekend, when Gamma uses the kendo stick in FULL VIEW and Roberts does absolutely nothing. How does this ref still have a job?! Aside from that and Haskins not adding anything to the match, I enjoyed the work of all three others. Scurll has a very bright future ahead of him indeed.

*PAC vs Dragon Kid - ****1/4*
~ Here we have two of the premier high-flyers in the world going toe to toe and it doesn't disappoint. Infinitely better than their match in Japan earlier last year, this is an exhibition of one-upmanship and incredible feats of athleticism. Both men receive a standing ovation and rightly so.

*SHINGO vs Susumu Yokosuka - ****3/4*
~ They set the bar incredibly highly in their previous two matches on UK shores, but somehow they managed to surpass both of them. The epic third instalment of the SHINGO-Yokosuka trilogy was just glorious from start to finish. SHINGO sells his injured knees like there's no tomorrow. A fantastic example is when SHINGO pulls off a simple knee drop, and then rolls around on the mat in agony, clearly regretting his ill-judged offense. Both men hit pretty stiffly making for a few cringe moments, and the epic sense of the battle is clear throughout. Also there's no denying the rabid crowd helps the proceedings immensely, they are absolutely molten by the end. A fantastic end to a stellar show.


*Overall: 9/10*

What a show. It's right up there with PWG BOLA 2011 for Show of the Year. Not a bad match in sight, and a fantastic double-main event; you really should go out of your way to see this.​


----------



## Chismo

I've never seen a DGUK event, which is fucked up because I'm a huge DGUSA fan. Shame on me.


----------



## Certified G

I have the second SHINGO vs Yokosuka from Dragon Gate UK on dvd.. It's a pretty fun event.


----------



## smitlick

Just Listed these 2

ROH Night of the Butcher II (Danielson & Aries vs Nigel & Claudio//Erick Stevens vs Chris Hero)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170796863646#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Civil Warfare (Kevin Steen vs Christopher Daniels//Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170796865966#ht_500wt_1202

And MORE

PWG All Star Weekend 6 (Both Nights) (Bryan Danielson vs Low Ki//Bryan Danielson vs CIMA)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170796962731#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Do Or Die IV (Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe//Kevin Steen vs B-Boy)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170796961435#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Dethroned (Briscoes vs Joe & Homicide//Davey Richards vs Austin Aries)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170796960123#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Survival of the Fittest 2010 + Bonus Best of Nigel McGuiness DVD
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170796958924#ht_500wt_1202

St.Louis Anarchy - Gateway To Anarchy (Rachel Summerlyn vs Robert Evans (Archibald Peck// Gerald James vs Akira Tozawa//Davey Vega vs Davey Richards//Arik Cannon vs Kyle O'Reilly)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170796957402#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## kwjr86

Watched some of ROH Homecoming. The one thing that really got to me was the ending to Lethal/Richards, Lethal takes two or three kicks to the head.. full on emotion says "DAVEY" like he's gonna have to kill him to beat and then just sits there and takes to more kicks and gets pinned. If the guy has enough in him to hulk up and scream at davey he sure as hell has enough in him to duck the damn kick, like what the hell. I'm beyond done with Davey's reign and the lame ass finishing kicks he uses.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - Super Saturday
*

*8-Man School Of Roc Showcase*
Shane Strickland, Vu, Hollywood Dream & Kyle Maverick vs. Remi Wilkins, Tripp Cassidy, Sue Jackson & Dale Patricks - DUD

*Best Of The Best Qualifier*
Alex Colon vs. Aaron McCormick - **1/4

Drake Younger vs. Greg Excellent - **

Nevaeh vs. Kimber Lee - *1/2

AR Fox vs. Samuray Del Sol - **3/4

*No Disqualification*
Sami Callihan vs. Tommy Dreamer - **

Dave Crist & Rickey Shane Page vs. Jake Crist & BJ Whitmer - **1/2

*CZW World Heavyweight Title - Elimination*
Devon Moore vs. Scotty Vortekz vs. DJ Hyde - **

*UltraViolent Rules*
Danny Havoc vs. Matt Tremont - **

Once again CZW slips into it’s early season slump with another boring show. The 8 man opener was an advertisement to never go to Billy Roc’s wrestling school, Greg Excellent showed why he’s a one-note comedy guy that probably shouldn’t be booked on every show, most of the other matches were just there and at best the title change was a lateral move from one bland mediocre guy to another.



*CZW - 13th Anniversary Show*


Greg Excellent vs. Niles Young - **

Alex Colon vs. Kimber Lee - N/A

*CZW World Tag Team Ttiles*
Azriel & Bandito Jr. vs. The RunAways (Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater) - **

Drake Younger vs. Adam Cole - ***

DJ Hyde vs. Sami Callihan - **3/4

*Deathmatch Trial*
Danny Havoc vs. Rory Mondo - *1/2

AR Fox, Jake Crist & Lucky tHURTeen vs. Dave Crist, Chuck Taylor & Mr. Tofiga - **

*Street Fight*
Homicide vs. Sabian - *

*#1 Contenders Match - CZW World Heavyweight Title*
MASADA vs. Robert Anthony vs. Devon Moore - N/R

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Scotty Vortekz vs. Drew Gulak - *

From top to bottom at the most a below average show. While Cole/Younger and amazingly enough Hyde/Callihan were the highlights of the undercard Homicide looked like he didn't care at all, Rory Mondo is terrible in whatever match he's in, the finish of the semi-main was so stupid that there's no point in even rating it and the main event was utterly boring on every level. ​


----------



## Tarfu

You guys know if SMV's video downloads are any good? Pleased to see something like this on their site. Now I can maybe afford getting back into Chikara.


----------



## Emperor DC

They're awesome, Tarfu.

I got 13th hat and it was very good, no issues whatsoever.

Recommended. On both counts.

CHIKARA is stepping it up a notch with some real interesting stuff atm.


----------



## Tarfu

Thanks, Dee. Little Jimmy says I'm gonna get KOT.


----------



## smitlick

I've heard some have had trouble downloading the whole Show at once but other then that no complaints about SMVs download service... Once I get through some more shows I'll be using it.


----------



## smitlick

Just Listed these

AIW Shoot with MASADA
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17079759...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_504wt_1185

ROH Stalemate OOP (Danielson vs Homicide//Aries vs Gibson)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17079759...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH The French Connection (Nigel vs Go vs Generico vs Steen)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17079759...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Tried to order the new Danielson and Punk DVDs from ROH, but it only applied my Ringside Membership to the Punk DVD and not the entire order. You think it is just because they JUST put it up for order? Or do they no longer allow us to use our discount on new releases because that would defeat the purpose of my membership.


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Homecoming 2012*

*WGTT vs Future Shock*
I enjoyed this quite a bit. The best WGTT heel performance I've seen so far. They just dominate O'Reilly for most of the match which is a nice change from the recent ROH tag formula. There were a few awkward moments in the match, as ther always seems to be with WGTT matches, but Future Shock gave a great babyface performance and this was a good opener. *****

*Ciampa vs Bennett vs Redwood vs Ridge*
Pretty enjoyable match but nothing really good. I'm becoming a big fan of both Ciampa and Bennett because imo they both know how to work good matches. The face off between them was pretty cool I have to say. Ridge absolutely sucks balls. ***1/2*

Corino/Steen promo was great. Awesome stuff from Steen and surely this has to lead to Corino turning again and realising who he truly is...an eveil person?

*Steen vs King*
Really good back and forth match. Steen is so awesome at interacting with the crowd. I'm glad he does it in ROH as well as PWG. His impression of Titus clapping his crutches together had me laughing my ass off. I still think King is a very sloppy wrestler, almost every match I've seen of Kings has had a botch or two in it. Anyway, this was a really fun match but mostly because of Steen interacting with people, be it the wrestlers or the fans. ****1/4*

*Hero vs Elgin*
Awesome match. Hero brought back some old school stuff and started doing the flippy/athletic stuff he used to do before the match and it was pretty funny and got the crowd behind him. Hero is definitely better as a cocky heel dominating a match, but he did really well here getting dominated by Elgin and he plays a really good sympathetic babyface. Once Hero gets his comeback going and they go into the finishing stretch it gets really great with some awesome nearfalls that had me thinking it was over. Hero also trimmed a lot of the fat off since he returned at Final Battle which was good to see. Now this is where Elgin looks like a beast, catching Hero, throwing him around and dead lifting him into a suplex. Probably my favourite Elgin match so far, but it's Chris Hero and that dude can play any role in a wrestling ring so it was no surprise he made Elgin look good and had a great match with him. ******

It's a shame we won't get to see Hero any more in ROH, I would have loved to have seen how this whole 'Hero trying to prove he can do it alone' angle played out.

Steen backstage promo was again awesome. The man is just gold with his promos. I love the idea that he's just trying to tear ROH apart bit by bit, here he tells King that he needs to get rid of the dead weight in Titus and that he should study the FB09 tape. Trying to make everyone turn on eachother and what not could be awesome.

*Strong vs Cole*
Pretty good no DQ match here. I was a bit annoyed that Roddy went after the back for a bit but Cole never sold it. Some good hope spots from Cole though and some cool spots with the chairs. The crowd could have been so much more into it and it would have helped a lot. I really liked that Roddy dominated for the most part and Coles offense came from mostly hope spots and attempted comebacks and wasn't too one sided. ****1/2*

Vader Scott is pretty fit.

*Briscoes vs Hallowicked & Jigsaw*
First of all let me start by saying that I find CHIKARA to be okay in small doses, and when theres guys like Kingston and Quack it's really good. I'll get to that later. This was a really fun tag match, and the most I've enjoyed a Briscoes match in some time. They just seemed on, and recently that's something they don't seem to have been in the ring. Jigsaw is still fucking shit though from the looks of it, and Hallowicked is ok I guess, but man, Jigsaw is just so fucking generic and bland and his kicks are PATHETIC! Then you get the whole CHIKARA roster coming out, and they are so hard to take seriously. I know the company isn't supposed to be serious (their main angle is based around fucking magic ffs), but this is supposedly a serious invasion here? And you have the Colony marching around, and Ultra Mantis Black coming out waving a staff around and dressed like some kind of wizard? Fuck off. It's fine in CHIKARA where there is a whole comedy, light hearted vibe going on, but in super serious ROH? Not way. It did get the crowd pumped though which is always a good thing I guess. Anyway, despite Jigsaw being shit, this was a really good match, and mostly because of a good Briscoes performance. ****1/4* 

Ultramantis Black then cuts a promo, and quite frankly it's god awful. He just sounds like a 12 year old nerd playing a stupid character he made up, and the fact he's dressed like a tool doesn't help one bit.

I didn't watch the main event quite simply because after Sundays ippv, I've had enough of this type of match to last me a life time. I'll watch it eventually but I'm not expecting to like it.

Just also want to add that the guy commentating with Kelly is abysmal.

This is an enjoyable show even without the main event. Not a bad match on here (though nothing great apart from one match) with the worst being the 4 way, which even had it's entertaining moments.

Hero/Elgin was great and easily MOTN and the best ROH match so far this year. Hero owns.


----------



## smitlick

racoonie said:


> Tried to order the new Danielson and Punk DVDs from ROH, but it only applied my Ringside Membership to the Punk DVD and not the entire order. You think it is just because they JUST put it up for order? Or do they no longer allow us to use our discount on new releases because that would defeat the purpose of my membership.


Email them... If thats the case theres legit no reason for any Ringside Member to buy a DVD straight away


----------



## Wrestling is Life

smitlick said:


> Email them... If thats the case theres legit no reason for any Ringside Member to buy a DVD straight away


The issue appeared to have been fixed as I tried later last night and my discount worked. Must have had something to do with them having just put it up for sale, but still an annoyance.


----------



## smitlick

racoonie said:


> The issue appeared to have been fixed as I tried later last night and my discount worked. Must have had something to do with them having just put it up for sale, but still an annoyance.


You might have just been unlucky.. Email them and they'll probly refund the difference if you want.

JUST LISTED THESE AS WELL

IWA-MS Wrestling With A Hart (Includes Ian Rotten, Michael Elgin, Trik Davis & Egotistico Fantastico)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170798897335#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Survival of the Fittest 2005 (Good SOTF Elimination Match//Roderick Strong vs Jerrelle Clark)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170798899172#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Joe vs Kobashi RARE OOP (Joe vs Kobashi//James Gibson vs Jimmy Yang)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170798901577#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Certified G

My ratings for IWA-DS Carnage Cup 5 (2009) contains spoilers on who advances, so if anyone plans on seeing this tournament (I highly recommend it), then don't read on. 

Let me start off by saying this show had _the worst_ ring announcer I have ever heard. This dude made Justin Roberts sound like Howard Finkle. Very distracting and annoying.

*IWA Deep South September 26, 2009 "Carnage Cup V" - Calera, AL 
*
1. Barbed Wire & Carpet Strips House Of Pain Death Match: SeXXXy Eddy vs. Drake Younger 
*1/2
Unfortunately it was very clear who was going to win as Drake Younger pretty much took all the big bumps. Still a decent match.

2. Exorcist Death Match: Thumbtack Jack vs. Scotty Vortekz 
**1/2

3. X Marks The Spot Death Match: Danny Havoc vs. Christian Faith 
**1/4

4. Home Run Derby Death Match: Nick Gage vs. Insane Lane vs. FreakShow 
**3/4

5. Shaun Tempers vs. Jacob Ashworth (non-tournament) 
*

6. Razor Wire Board, Light Tube Cabin Death Match: Mike Levy vs. Maniac Mike (non-tournament) 
*1/2
Mike Levy is absolutely terrible. And I never heard of Maniac Mike, pretty boring match until Mike Levy throws Maniac Mike into a huge bundle of lighttubes. I'm wondering why there was a non-tournament deathmatch in a deathmatch tournament though.

7. Taipei Fist, Barefoot Thumbtack Death Match: SeXXXy Eddy vs. Danny Havoc 
**

8. Ultraviolent Boards & Cinderblocks Death Match: Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage 
***

9. Chrisjen Hayme vs. Chip Day vs. Slim J vs. Vincent Nothing (non-tournament) 
**1/2

10. Double Hell, Fish Hooks, Light Tube Bundles & Light Tube Table Death Match: Sexxxy Eddy vs. Thumbtack Jack
***

Great tournament from IWA Deep South. Most deathmatch tournaments are really hit and miss. Luckily this one had some great names instead of alot of IWA MS KOTDM tourneys where alot of backyarders are booked.
One of the best DM tournaments I've seen, so I would definitely recommend it to others who like this type of wrestling.


----------



## geraldinhio

_The Rock praising Steen on twitter is fucking awesome. First Roode , now Steen. Awesome stuff from Rocky._


----------



## Emperor DC

Nigel has achieved just over $2000 in the hour since I donated some cash.

That's amazing.


----------



## geraldinhio

_It was just over $4000 last time I checked like twenty minutes ago . Excellent stuff ._


----------



## Bubz

That's bloody awesome news. Nigel is the fucking man.

Also, Rocky praising Steens work on twitter made my day. The Rock gets way too much shit on this forum, the man obviously cares about the business if he's keeping an eye on talent like Steen and Roode.


----------



## McQueen

I've already spent enough money this week unfortunately otherwise i'd kick a few bucks his way. Sounds like an interesting project if it ever sees the light of day.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Just got finished watching CZW 13th anniversary show from last month. What a piece of shit. If you watched the great show known as Cage of Death 13 from the ECW arena then don't even bother with this abomination. First of all it takes place in a skating rink that is one of the all time saddest venues for any top 5 US indy promotion major shows I've ever seen. On top of that there's really nothing special or worth your time in any way on this card. Just one ultra violent match on the entire card and it wasn't even really that violent compared to some of the gruesome stuff they've been on a role with as of late. So if your a true hardcore CZW fan I don't even know how you can defend them on this one. The main event is Scotty Vortex who is now the CZW "world" champion who looks like a wannabe CM Punk. He took on some guy I've never heard of who makes Colin Delaney look like a body builder and he was greener than puke in the ring. The tiny crowd they had wasn't having any of the main event either chanting the usual stupid north east indy smark bullshit. I think I heard a John Cena chant in the main event or something and there was no Cena moves done at all. Just bored crowd being pissed off and exhausted.

Oh yeah I almost that UWF got a match with their own guys and story lines on the card. At this rate CZW will be UWF soon.


----------



## Emperor DC

> - Big Van Vader will face Necro Butcher in a first-ever matchup at WrestleReunion's Toronto debut. The match will be part of the April 14th PWS card taking place at the event. The following are also booked for the show:


Pipers Pit and Strong/Liger are also booked.

Necro's beard is grey now too, apparently.

Oh my word.


----------



## Chismo

Fucking hell!


----------



## seabs

*Dragon Gate UK: UK Invasion III*

*Akira Tozawa vs Dragon Kid*
_**3/4_

*Gamma vs Naoki Tanizaki*
_***1/2_

*CIMA, Naruki Doi & BxB Hulk vs Mark Haskins, Marty Scurll & Lion Kid*
_***1/2_

*Susumu Yokosuka vs Masato Yoshino*
_***_

*SHINGO vs PAC*
_***1/2_​


----------



## Cactus

DeeCee said:


> Pipers Pit and Strong/Liger are also booked.
> 
> Necro's beard is grey now too, apparently.
> 
> Oh my word.


That's either going to be epic or awful. Big fan of both guys.


----------



## smitlick

> Pws show show off to bang. They announce Sid no showed....shocking so promoter called him on speaker phone as crowd chants Sid Sucks. Then promoter gave out SIDS # to crowd for them to call


Quote from Feinsteins facebook. Hes at the PWS show that sposed to have Matt Hardy vs Sid. Kayfabe Commentaries also posted something about him no showing.


----------



## jawbreaker

Feinstein as in Rob? Did you pretend to be 14 to get him to add you?


----------



## -Mystery-

lol ill pretend you said 18


----------



## smitlick

Finished the New Jack Shoot earlier (the new one). Its fine nothing great and the mute out New Jack whenever he says anything with Terris name in it.


----------



## Certified G

Just got a couple new dvd's, really looking forward to seeing these old but hopefully good shows:

- CZW Havoc In Hellaware 2002
- CZW Deja Vu 1 - 2002
- ROH At Our Best 2004
- ROH Respect Is Earned 2007
- ROH Better Than Our Best 2006
- IWA MS Kings Of The Crimson Mask 3
- Dragon Gate USA: Open The Historic Gate


----------



## smitlick

Just Listed These

IWS - Scarred 4 Life 2007 (Features Kevin Steen, Stupefied, Sexxxy Eddy & Beef Wellington)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170800637033#ht_500wt_1202

TitleMatchWrestling.com Shoot with Terry Funk & Manny Fernandez
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170800641914#ht_500wt_1202

OffTheMark Shoot with Balls Mahoney & Axl Rotten
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170800648789#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Unscripted II (Nigel vs Aries//Punk Returns for 1 Night Only)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170800657127#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*Dragon Gate UK: UK Invasion III*

Akira Tozawa vs Dragon Kid
***1/2

Gamma vs Naoki Tanizaki
**

CIMA, Naruki Doi & BxB Hulk vs Mark Haskins, Marty Scurll & Lion Kid
****

Susumu Yokosuka vs Masato Yoshino
***1/4

SHINGO vs PAC
****1/4


*Dragon Gate UK : Shingo v Yokosuka 3*

BxB Hulk v Lion Kid
***1/2

Akira Tozawa v Naoki Tanizaki
***1/2

Yoshino v Naruki Doi
***3/4

Mark Haskins & Marty Scurll v CIMA & Gamma
***

PAC v Dragon Kid
***3/4

Shingo v Susumu Yokosuka
****1/2


*Dragon Gate UK : DG v UK*

Mad Man Manson vs Gamma
**

Lion Kid vs CIMA
***

Kirby & Hayes vs Yoshino & Dragon Kid vs Hulk & Tanizaki
***1/4

Marty Scurll vs Akira Tozawa
****

PAC vs Susumu Yokosuka
***1/2

Mark Haskins vs Shingo
***3/4​


----------



## seabs

*Dragon Gate UK: SHINGO vs Yokosuka III*

*BxB Hulk vs Lion Kid*
_***3/4_

*Akira Tozawa vs Naoki Tanizaki*
_****_

*Naruki Doi vs Masato Yoshino*
_***3/4+_

*CIMA & Gamma vs Mark Haskins & Marty Scurll*
_***1/2_

*PAC vs Dragon Kid - Open The Brave Gate Championship*
_****1/4_

*SHINGO vs Susumu Yokosuka*
_****1/4+_

*Overall:*
_Awesome show. Lion Kid looked like a million bucks in the opener and he's normally someone that I'm low on. Tozawa/Tanizaki reminded me of how awesome babyface Tozawa is and how much I miss that Tozawa. PAC/Kid was terrific I thought. Really well worked. They built nicely to the big last few minutes with PAC working from behind and then the last few minutes were really fucking good. It's easy to forget how great of a worker PAC can be in a singles match. Main event totally delivered. They do big kickouts but this was the right situation to do them in and they executed that type of match perfectly. They worked some really neat limb work early on and built to the big crazy finish by starting off slow and safe and then gradually getting more reckless. SHINGO sold the leg really fucking well too. Then the execution of that type of finish was brilliant. Crowd reacted more and more to each near fall and they peaked at the perfect time in the match. Never went too long or past their peak when the crowd stopped caring and that was because they structured the match really well with the crazy finish in mind. I think I maybe preferred the 2nd night of the NOAH UK show last year but this is till easily one of the best shows of 2011. _​


----------



## seabs

*Davey Richards vs Chase Owens - NWA Smoky Mountain The Big One 04.08.2011*
_They bill this is as a ROH Title match so you've got the touring champ coming into the small territory to face the local babyface hero. Granted Davey aint no Naitch but he maybe his best performance ever here and Chase Owens is a fucking fantastic local babyface hero trying to pull off the upset against the national champ. He's got a natural babyface look, the locals care about him and he can work like a great babyface too with his fiery comebacks and great selling. Like I said before this is probably Davey's best singles performance ever. Some of his matches with Strong post NRC were maybe better but he wasn't this good in them. It's just further testament too that the ROH wrestling climate is fucking atrocious and it's not completely down to the wrestlers being bad workers because once again one of the main culprits of the ROH style show that in a smaller promotion they can really work. Davey still does the super focused and intense gimmick but he doesn't overdo it and he isn't doing big moves and stupid counters until the finish. He even works a fucking body part and it ties into the finish. Who the fuck saw that coming. As soon as he started working the arm I was praying he'd play it into the finish with his cross arm breaker and he actually did. 

Match is so well structured too. Davey gives the local guy a ton of stuff in the opening portion and makes him look like a million bucks. Chase then makes himself look another million bucks too. They go outside and do some really good strike exchanges too. I really liked how they went outside and did them right in front of the audience rather than just doing them in the middle of the ring and they were really fucking good strike exchanges too. Chase is just as good of a striker as Davey is so it made for a great battle. 

Great transition sequence too into Davey's control segment where Chase rocks him with some elbows so Davey in turns decides to cut that danger out by working the arm and DAVEY RICHARDS WORKS A GREAT CONTROL SEGMENT CONSTANTLY WORKING OVER THE ARM. Yeah. It's focused and consistent and most importantly really good. Everyone knows that Davey's one of the best wrestlers around technical wise so when he gets himself into a match that's structured as well as this one with a great little story on top you're guaranteed a great match. The match goes around 25 minutes but it never drags and they never go past their peak where the crowd get burned out and stop caring for the near falls. They have a beginning, a middle and an end, everything they do makes sense and they build to the big finish with the near falls. You can really see how much it pays off with the crowd too. Most of them didn't really care for the rest of the show but they were getting huge reactions from the crowd for this match. A lot of that's down to Chase being the local hero challenging the touring national champ but Davey plays his part in working the near falls to get a huge reaction too. 

Once they get to the finish THEN they start doing the bigger moves and Davey starts kicking in the head rather than the chest. They do some near falls of big moves but they do the right amount and Chase never pops back up from all of them to get his big moves in after. Chase refusing to die and screaming at Davey for more after being blasted in the head was super and really got Chase over huge as a winning loser. Finish rounded off a superbly well structured match perfectly. 

There's a few annoying Davey spots but like I said before this is for me his best performance to date. He does that knocked out cold sell about 3 or 4 times that I will never like unless it's the finish and he does that superplex into another suplex spot too. In all fairness that spot was pretty great with the near fall they did after it and the fact it was one of the last moves in the match and Chase didn't reverse it into a suplex over the top rope. 

Probably the best Indy match of 2011 outside of PWG and 16 Carat. Easily better than anything ROH did last year (and there was some really good matches but nothing this great). Really similar to the Claudio/Generico title match from PWG last year._

*****1/4*


----------



## smitlick

I was gonna get Owens/Davey on DVD but it was far to expensive to bother. Glad it was good.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Chase Owens was Elgin´s partner last year vs Coleman & Alexander in one of those HoT try outs right?


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, Davey/Owens was awesome, saw it months ago. It's on YouTube.


----------



## smitlick

Just Listed These

ROH Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17080130...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1282wt_1185

ROH Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow ***RARE OOP***
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170801306349#ht_520wt_1185


----------



## seabs

smitlick said:


> I was gonna get Owens/Davey on DVD but it was far to expensive to bother. Glad it was good.


*I wasn't sure either at the original price but they had a sale on around xmas and I basically got that another show and a best of Chase Owens for the same price.

I'm looking to sell it on soon if you're interested in it for a cheaper price.*


----------



## Manu_Styles

I just watch Owens/Davey match and was one heck of a match ****1/2 for me, thanks for the review Seabs


----------



## Bubz

Seabs said:


> *Davey Richards vs Chase Owens - NWA Smoky Mountain The Big One 04.08.2011*
> _They bill this is as a ROH Title match so you've got the touring champ coming into the small territory to face the local babyface hero. Granted Davey aint no Naitch but he maybe his best performance ever here and Chase Owens is a fucking fantastic local babyface hero trying to pull off the upset against the national champ. He's got a natural babyface look, the locals care about him and he can work like a great babyface too with his fiery comebacks and great selling. Like I said before this is probably Davey's best singles performance ever. Some of his matches with Strong post NRC were maybe better but he wasn't this good in them. It's just further testament too that the ROH wrestling climate is fucking atrocious and it's not completely down to the wrestlers being bad workers because once again one of the main culprits of the ROH style show that in a smaller promotion they can really work. Davey still does the super focused and intense gimmick but he doesn't overdo it and he isn't doing big moves and stupid counters until the finish. He even works a fucking body part and it ties into the finish. Who the fuck saw that coming. As soon as he started working the arm I was praying he'd play it into the finish with his cross arm breaker and he actually did.
> 
> Match is so well structured too. Davey gives the local guy a ton of stuff in the opening portion and makes him look like a million bucks. Chase then makes himself look another million bucks too. They go outside and do some really good strike exchanges too. I really liked how they went outside and did them right in front of the audience rather than just doing them in the middle of the ring and they were really fucking good strike exchanges too. Chase is just as good of a striker as Davey is so it made for a great battle.
> 
> Great transition sequence too into Davey's control segment where Chase rocks him with some elbows so Davey in turns decides to cut that danger out by working the arm and DAVEY RICHARDS WORKS A GREAT CONTROL SEGMENT CONSTANTLY WORKING OVER THE ARM. Yeah. It's focused and consistent and most importantly really good. Everyone knows that Davey's one of the best wrestlers around technical wise so when he gets himself into a match that's structured as well as this one with a great little story on top you're guaranteed a great match. The match goes around 25 minutes but it never drags and they never go past their peak where the crowd get burned out and stop caring for the near falls. They have a beginning, a middle and an end, everything they do makes sense and they build to the big finish with the near falls. You can really see how much it pays off with the crowd too. Most of them didn't really care for the rest of the show but they were getting huge reactions from the crowd for this match. A lot of that's down to Chase being the local hero challenging the touring national champ but Davey plays his part in working the near falls to get a huge reaction too.
> 
> Once they get to the finish THEN they start doing the bigger moves and Davey starts kicking in the head rather than the chest. They do some near falls of big moves but they do the right amount and Chase never pops back up from all of them to get his big moves in after. Chase refusing to die and screaming at Davey for more after being blasted in the head was super and really got Chase over huge as a winning loser. Finish rounded off a superbly well structured match perfectly.
> 
> There's a few annoying Davey spots but like I said before this is for me his best performance to date. He does that knocked out cold sell about 3 or 4 times that I will never like unless it's the finish and he does that superplex into another suplex spot too. In all fairness that spot was pretty great with the near fall they did after it and the fact it was one of the last moves in the match and Chase didn't reverse it into a suplex over the top rope.
> 
> Probably the best Indy match of 2011 outside of PWG and 16 Carat. Easily better than anything ROH did last year (and there was some really good matches but nothing this great). Really similar to the Claudio/Generico title match from PWG last year._
> 
> *****1/4*


Wow, awesome review. I'll have to check this out later on, I'll post my thoughts on it in here. So it really is mostly ROH's fault for the style Davey wrestles there?


----------



## Certified G

Well I'ma try to track that sucka down and give it a watch. I've never heard of Chase Owens but I love Davey Richards, and by the look of Seabs' review he did a great job in this match along with Owens. 

Tonight I'll be watching the remainder of EVOLVE 9: Taylor vs Gargano and after I'm done with that it's onto the Davey/Owens match.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Bubz said:


> Wow, awesome review. I'll have to check this out later on, I'll post my thoughts on it in here. So it really is mostly ROH's fault for the style Davey wrestles there?


It seems like is the case, i really don´t understand because the veteran gimmick he used outside ROH in minors indies and recently in PWG is really interesting. I hope once he lose the belt he start doing it in a feud with O´Reilly


----------



## jawbreaker

Bubz said:


> Wow, awesome review. I'll have to check this out later on, I'll post my thoughts on it in here. So it really is mostly ROH's fault for the style Davey wrestles there?


I wouldn't say that. His match with Willie Mack in PWG wasn't very good, for a lot of the same reasons his recent ROH matches haven't been very good.


----------



## Bubz

jawbreaker said:


> I wouldn't say that. *His match with Willie Mack in PWG wasn't very good*, for a lot of the same reasons his recent ROH matches haven't been very good.


Yeah thats true, and his match with Steen wasn't too great either. He is good in NJPW, and he was really good in 16 carat last year too.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Steen said in an interview that ROH booked Davey him with the SuperCena treatment burned him in the eyes of ROH fans.


----------



## KingCrash

I think it's more the style of match Davey wrestles combined with the perception of his MMA > Wrestling personality that's annoying fans more then just the booking. Shocked that Owens/Davey was that good, will have to check that out. I thought Steen/Davey from Perils in PWG was fine but their match at Kurt RussellMania while maybe not as action packed might have been better because while there was comedy and Davey showed something of a personality besides "Grrrr, kill" there was actual limb work that lead to the finish and no overkill.


*SMV Best On The Indies: The Cambodian Axe Murderer - The Joker Story*


*CZW 10/4/03*
Joker vs. Sabian - **1/4

*CZW 12/13/03 - Ladder Match*
Joker vs. Chri$ Ca$h - ***1/4

*CZW 6/12/04 *
Joker vs. Zandig - N/A

*Chikara 2/24/06 *
Joker & Necro Butcher vs. BLK OUT (Eddie Kingston & Sabian) - ***

*CZW 5/13/06 - CZW World Tag Team Titles*
BLK OUT (Joker & Eddie Kingston) vs. Necro Butcher & Super Dragon - ***1/2

*UWA 9/22/06 *
Joker vs. Ricky Reyes - **

*Chikara 11/12/06 *
BLK OUT (Joker & Sabian) vs. Irish Airborne (Dave & Jake Crist) - **3/4

*UWA 11/24/06 - UWA Tag Team Titles*
BLK OUT (Joker & Sabian) vs. Olsen Twins (Colin & Jimmy Olsen) - **3/4

*Chikara 3/24/07 *
BLK OUT (Eddie Kingston, Joker, Sabian & Ruckus) vs. Hallowicked & The Colony (Fire, Soldier & Worker Ant) - ****

*IWA-MS 4/6/07 *
Joker vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4

*IWA-MS 5/11/07 *
Joker vs. AJ Styles - ***3/4

*IWA-MS 5/12/07 *
Joker vs. Gran Akuma - ***

*CZW 6/14/07*
Joker vs. Drake Younger - ***1/2 

*IWA-MS 8/31/07 *
Joker vs. CJ Otis - **

*CZW 1/12/08 - UltraViolent Underground/Iron Man Titles - Home Run Derby Iron Man Deathmatch*
Joker vs. Brain Damage - ***1/2

*Chikara 3/2/08*
BLK OUT (Joker, Eddie Kingston & Ruckus) vs. Team Japan (Miyawaki, Susumu & Kudo) - ***3/4

*CZW 8/14/10*
Philly’s Most Wanted (Joker & Sabian) vs. Adam Cole & Tyler Veritas - ***
​


----------



## seabs

*I don't think you can just say he's awful in ROH but I think ROH are the biggest party to blame for it. They push this horrible style of wrestling and the wrestlers go along with it these days. I think Davey's developed all these horrible habits because of the ROH style and he seems to think that the ROH style is for bigger matches and that's why he's not as bad in PWG or New Japan but a lot of them horrible traits from ROH still appear. I think in really small promotions he doesn't feel as much of a need to have a MOTYC and he's a lot better in that wrestling environment. 

I mean look at how great Tyler Black has improved in FCW compared to where he was during his ROH Title reign. The guy can really work, it's just that post 09 in ROH they stopped really giving those top workers the chances to develop them skills and turned all their main event matches into workrate and moves based matches rather than more scientific dynamics like working a story and selling a body part. Edwards is another great example. Best thing that could happen to him is that WWE sign him and send him to FCW for a year. He's got elements of being a great babyface but the ROH style doesn't allow anyone to be a great babyface because it's way too back and forth.*


----------



## flag sabbath

ROH's biggest sin nowadays is putting the cart before the horse in attempting to stage these uber-epic matches between guys whose 'issues' simply aren't over enough to warrant the excess of moves, comebacks, kickouts etc. 

I enjoyed the 10YA main way more than last year's Eddie vs. Davey random overkill moronathons, but it still came off like they were trying to achieve Misawa & Kobashi vs. Kawada & Taue 6/95 without the previous 5+ years of build up.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Sounds like a great dynamic in that match. I'd like to see ROH try and do something similar with maybe Eddie Kingston or perhaps...whoever the OVW champ is. Heelish Davey vs. Local Champ/Hero could make for a fun house show main event, especially in a newer market. Obviously, a Kingston match would be bigger than that...but you get my point.


----------



## Flokiyo

I first saw Davey Richards wrestle at ROH Final Battle, and I just hated the match. I'm not a fan of ROH in general, but I love a lot of the guys on the roster. I see Davey Richards on my tv in ROH, and I want to turn it off, however I saw him in PWG Steenwolf against Willie Mack, and I actually enjoyed his match. Then I got into more PWG stuff, and realized that Davey Richards isn't that bad. I don't know what it is about ROH, I'm thinking the lighting and the colors used, but I just don't like ROH.

Now to get on topic, I received Chikara: Best of 2009 (mainly bought it because of Johnny Saint), and I'm still waiting for my King of Trios 2010, Nights 1, 2, and 3 to arrive. How long does Chikara usually take to ship, if you purchase it from their website, rather than high spots?

DVD's I got from PWG: Steenwolf, Battle of Los Angeles 2011, FEAR, Kurt Russelreunion 2, waiting on DDT4.

A lot of people say Steenwolf was the best event from PWG last year, but I personally enjoyed FEAR a lot more.


----------



## Bubz

I watched Davey vs Owens and it was really good. I wish Davey would realise that sometimes less is more like in this match to an extent. Really good stuff from both guys in the match.


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *I wasn't sure either at the original price but they had a sale on around xmas and I basically got that another show and a best of Chase Owens for the same price.
> 
> I'm looking to sell it on soon if you're interested in it for a cheaper price.*


Yep add it to the DGUK shows pile and the eventual Liger disc please.


----------



## Flokiyo

Also wanted to note:

I was going to buy a "Best of Hayabusa" DVD from highspots, but then I saw the shipping for me would be over 20 bucks, bringing the overall cost of the DVD to nearly $40.00 for me. Why the hell do they charge so much for shipping? I got my Chikara: Best of 2009 DVD in less than a week because I got the shipping expedited, and shipping only cost me around 7 bucks for it then, and this was with Smart mark video!

It's reasons like this that make it difficult to become a fan of the indies. I don't want to download the events because they don't make near enough for me to download them. If they offered a download on their websites for the same price as the DVD, minus shipping, it would be so much easier.


----------



## smitlick

Flokiyo said:


> Also wanted to note:
> 
> I was going to buy a "Best of Hayabusa" DVD from highspots, but then I saw the shipping for me would be over 20 bucks, bringing the overall cost of the DVD to nearly $40.00 for me. Why the hell do they charge so much for shipping? I got my Chikara: Best of 2009 DVD in less than a week because I got the shipping expedited, and shipping only cost me around 7 bucks for it then, and this was with Smart mark video!
> 
> It's reasons like this that make it difficult to become a fan of the indies. I don't want to download the events because they don't make near enough for me to download them. If they offered a download on their websites for the same price as the DVD, minus shipping, it would be so much easier.


Highspots are horrendous shipping wise.


*2CW - 11/11/11*
Nigel McGuiness vs Eddie Edwards
***1/2

Match was fine, a little long but just lacked something.


----------



## Last Chancery

smitlick said:


> Highspots are horrendous shipping wise.
> 
> 
> *2CW - 11/11/11*
> Nigel McGuiness vs Eddie Edwards
> ***1/2
> 
> Match was fine, a little long but just lacked something.


Nigel not being able to bump hurt it a ton, as did his lack of signature offense. A Nigel match without a lariat is like a Shawn Michaels match without a superkick. Still, the two did as good as they possibly could have in that situation. I really dug the finish, too.


----------



## smitlick

*Smart Mark Video - From A Psycho Shooter To The Golden Boy: The Drake Younger Story Vol 2*

1. Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz vs The Iron Saints vs The Kings of Wrestling
***

2. Drake Younger vs Brodie Lee
***

3. Drake Younger vs Scotty Vortekz vs Dustin Lee
**1/4

4. Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan
**3/4

5. Drake Younger vs Bad Bones
***1/2

6. Drake Younger vs Vin Gerard
***1/4

7. Drake Younger vs Jake Crist
**3/4

8. Drake Younger vs Michael Elgin
**1/2

9. Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/2

10. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc vs Brain Damage vs Necro Butcher
***3/4

11. Drake Younger vs Dingo
***

12. Drake Younger vs Ryuji Ito
***1/2

13. Drake Younger vs Devon Moore
***3/4

14. Drake Younger vs Eddie Kingston
***1/2

15. Drake Younger vs Shingo
***3/4

The Interview here is really good as well. Who woulda thought Younger had had so many good matches.


*ROH - Tag Wars 2006*

1. Jimmy Jacobs, BJ Whitmer & Adam Pearce vs Matt Sydal, Jimmy Yang & Jack Evans
***1/2

2. The Embassy vs Jay Fury, Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro
***

3. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chad Collyer
**

4. Ace Steel vs Sterling Keenan
3/4*

5. Nigel McGuiness vs Delirious
**

6. Christopher Daniels vs Low Ki
***1/2

7. Matt Sydal, Jimmy Yang & Jack Evans vs The Embassy
***3/4

*8. ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Christopher Daniels & Jay Lethal
****
​


----------



## Cactus

Flokiyo said:


> Also wanted to note:
> 
> I was going to buy a "Best of Hayabusa" DVD from highspots, but then I saw the shipping for me would be over 20 bucks, bringing the overall cost of the DVD to nearly $40.00 for me. Why the hell do they charge so much for shipping? I got my Chikara: Best of 2009 DVD in less than a week because I got the shipping expedited, and shipping only cost me around 7 bucks for it then, and this was with Smart mark video!
> 
> It's reasons like this that make it difficult to become a fan of the indies. I don't want to download the events because they don't make near enough for me to download them. If they offered a download on their websites for the same price as the DVD, minus shipping, it would be so much easier.


Where you from? This DVD might be worth a look...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hayabusa-...t=UK_CDsDVDs_DVDs_DVDs_GL&hash=item1c2443aa0c

While on the subject of Highspots DVD sets, what are the ones they produce like? Like that Hayabusa one for example, what's the packaging like and how long are the discs?


----------



## smitlick

Just listed these

RF Video - The Godwinns Shoot Pt 2
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170802088728#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Escalation (Samoa Joe vs Tyler Black//Aries vs Nigel vs Black)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170802091453#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Emperor DC

Added to the April 14th PWS iPPV I mentioned beforehand;



> No DQ Match: Tommy Dreamer & Rhino vs. CW Anderson & Raven


----------



## Tarfu

Got to see Generico last night in an awesome match, he went into PISSED OFF mode and beat the shit out of our own luchadore El Excentrico. I shook hands with him afterwards and got an autograph. What a great guy.


----------



## Emperor DC

BIG news.



> So here is the big announcement. We hope that it won't disappoint...
> 
> As we approach our 15th birthday, Smart Mark Video has begun it's transition into a more modern platform for independent wrestlers and promoters to highlight their talents and products to an increasingly broader audience. What does that mean, exactly?
> 
> It means Smart Mark Video is launching "SMV on Demand," a new site that will offer video on demand and live iPay-Per-View.
> 
> We said 2012 was going to be a big year and we meant it. The game changes in a matter of days, when SMV on Demand officially opens!


----------



## Caponex75

Just to note in this late why Davey is meh is because right now all the attributes that he has that is good, he is erasing them. He is a great limp worker and yet he dropped it for spamming ankle locks. Fantastic guy that shows great emotion and getting the crowd with him.......yet he dropped that for a mouth guard. All the storytelling that made him great and the fantastic structure(Such as in his match with Black or Hero), he dropped it for more action/sequences instead of worrying about the details. Richards is a GREAT wrestler but he is holding HIMSELF back. I don't mind 40/long matches(Seeing how Bryan Danielson spammed them like they were going out of style back in the day) but you shouldn't be doing 40 if you don't got the goods to make a 20 min match good. His match with Mack was awful.


----------



## Platt

DeeCee said:


> BIG news.


Good news for those that like that sort of thing, as long as they keep releasing DVDs I'm happy.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah they best keep doing DVDs but it's great if it's extra and not a replacement.*


Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Sounds like a great dynamic in that match. I'd like to see ROH try and do something similar with maybe Eddie Kingston or perhaps...whoever the OVW champ is. Heelish Davey vs. Local Champ/Hero could make for a fun house show main event, especially in a newer market. Obviously, a Kingston match would be bigger than that...but you get my point.


*I think I'd prefer Davey to just work as a straight up wrestler rather than trying to work heel or babyface. He had a few heel spots towards the end of the Owens match and they were a bit off. I just don't think he's very good at working a character but the no interaction intense wrestler character thing works for him when he's in a match like the Owens one.*


----------



## Emperor DC

It's not a replacement, but it may be eventually. Way too costly for me, in England, to purchase DVD's and get them shipped over here. Just don't have enough income to do it.

This way, I have a straight fee and have it forever.


----------



## Chismo

DeeCee said:


> BIG news.


Awesome, awesome news.


----------



## smitlick

I like the Streaming Idea for shows i dont want to keep. Makes it easier to catch shows i only want one or 2 matches from.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'm so hyped for Nigel's DVD, the second preview was awesome and it looks as though it's going to be ultra professional and something a true Indy fan will need to own. Sure to become a best seller.

Marked for sightings of Kevin Steen and Paul London.


----------



## seabs

*Dragon Gate UK: Dragon Gate vs UK*

*Gamma vs Mad Man Manson*
_Too awesome for Alt8's._

*CIMA vs Lion Kid*
_**_

*3 Way Tag*
_*1/2_

*Akira Tozawa vs Marty Scurll*
_***1/2_

*PAC vs Susumu Yokosuka*
_***3/4_

*SHINGO vs Mark Haskins*
_****_

*Overall:*
_First 2 bad matches of the tour but the rest of the card more than made up for it. I need more Mad Man Manson in my life. Anyone who bills themselves being from Dale Winton's House; UK I'm a fan of. Main event is maybe the best I've seen Haskins in a singles match._​


----------



## Cactus

I'd also like to pimp out Mad Dog Manson. One of the many hidden gems on the BritWres scene (...well him and Spud really). Check out his promos. Funny stuff.


----------



## benturpen

DeeCee said:


> It's not a replacement, but it may be eventually. Way too costly for me, in England, to purchase DVD's and get them shipped over here. Just don't have enough income to do it.
> 
> This way, I have a straight fee and have it forever.


Unless they make the necessary files available online for people to burn their own copies, which I think should happen sooner or later, hard copy DVDs will never be replaced. Too many people want their own copies.

Why are people so convinced of on demand/streaming being available "forever"? I mean, WWNLive, GoFightLive, these sites could croak tomorrow and you wouldn't have the stuff anymore.


----------



## Emperor DC

April 13th. EVOLVE.

Low Ki/Generico
Finlay/Callihan II

Honestly Gabe, just book EVOLVE. Concentrate on that. Please.


----------



## Mattyb2266

ROH's Tuesday Rollout...



> 5 OUT OF PRINT TITLES ARE BACK...
> 
> It's "ROH's Tuesday Rollout" time once again but this week it's something a little different, something we're calling "Tuesday Throwback" because, with very limited quantities, we are bringing back 5 of our best selling out-of-print ROH DVDs!!!
> 
> - "Bitter Friend, Stiffer Enemies 2" featuring the Chicago Street Fight between Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana, an ROH World Title match with Tyler Black defending against Chris Hero, Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong, and more!
> 
> - "Supercard of Honor V" with the ROH World Title match between Tyler Black & Roderick Strong, The Kings of Wrestling defending the ROH World Tag Titles against Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin, a Last Man Standing War between Kevin Steen & Colt Cabana, & Christopher Daniels vs. Eddie Edwards!
> 
> - "Final Countdown: Dayton" highlighted by Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero, The Briscoes vs. The Young Bucks, & Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli.
> 
> - "Final Countdown: Chicago" main evented by the ROH World Title bout between Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson, The American Wolves vs. The Briscoes, a Dog Collar Match with Jimmy Rave & Necro Butcher, and The Young Bucks vs. Dark City Fight Club.
> 
> - "Aries vs. Richards" with the epic ROH World Title battle between Austin Aries & Davey Richards, Steen & Generico vs. The Young Bucks, Kenny Omega vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima, Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero, and more!
> 
> This 5 classic titles will only be available while supplies last as quantities are limited so make sure you pick up your copies ASAP!


----------



## Punkhead

Seabs said:


> *Dragon Gate UK: Dragon Gate vs UK*
> 
> *Gamma vs Mad Man Manson*
> _Too awesome for Alt8's._
> 
> *CIMA vs Lion Kid*
> _**_
> 
> *3 Way Tag*
> _*1/2_
> 
> *Akira Tozawa vs Marty Scurll*
> _***1/2_
> 
> *PAC vs Susumu Yokosuka*
> _***3/4_
> 
> *SHINGO vs Mark Haskins*
> _****_
> 
> *Overall:*
> _First 2 bad matches of the tour but the rest of the card more than made up for it. I need more Mad Man Manson in my life. Anyone who bills themselves being from Dale Winton's House; UK I'm a fan of. Main event is maybe the best I've seen Haskins in a singles match._​


WOW. How could CIMA put on a bad match?


----------



## Chismo

EVOLVE 11 double main event sounds bloody awesome, but I'm mad whatever happened to Finlay/Davis? WTF?


----------



## Manu_Styles

I don´t understand why they book Finlay vs Caliham either, is an awesome match no doubts but why the promos with Jon Davis then?


----------



## jawbreaker

Mattyb2266 said:


> ROH's Tuesday Rollout...
> 
> Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II
> Supercard of Honor V
> Final Countdown: Dayton
> Final Countdown: Chicago
> Aries vs. Richards


... and all of those were really good shows. Probably the five best of 09/10. Pick them up if you haven't seen them!


----------



## Obfuscation

DeeCee said:


> April 13th. EVOLVE.
> 
> Low Ki/Generico
> Finlay/Callihan II
> 
> Honestly Gabe, just book EVOLVE. Concentrate on that. Please.


Well, I know what will be the first EVOLVE show that I'll purchase.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Man, Evolve would be awesome with more big matches like this....


----------



## Bubz

Ki/Generico? Hell yeah.


----------



## Emperor DC

EVOLVE would be awesome if Gabe gave his entire focus to it.

The roster is more than solid enough without the Dragon Gate stars, and he could still use a few of them, even if he left the promotion.

Honestly, he's nothing more than an American lackey to the Japanese office. DG: USA have had to reinvent the entire promotion because things in Japan have shifted so much since the last show.


----------



## smitlick

Gabes general excuse for Evolve is that nobody buys or goes to the shows and everyone pirates it so he cant afford to bother with it.


----------



## Certified G

*IWA East Coast DVD March 15, 2005 "A Need To Bleed 2005" - Dunbar, WV 
*

1. Ruckus vs. El Drunko 
**1/2
El Drunko is a very fun act, the match itself was decent but Drunko's antics made it alot better.

2. Warpig vs. Death Psi 
*
Squash match, Death Psi looked ridiculous.

3. Mickie Knuckles vs. MsChif 
*3/4

4. 2 Tuff Tony vs. Trik Nasty 
**3/4
Tony broke the ring after doing a move from the top rope..

5. Zack Gowen vs. Truth Martini 
*1/4
Boring match. Truth Martini has _the worst_ collection of tattoos I've ever seen. Pretty sure he has "J E S U S CHRIST" tattooed on his back, and I think he had Jesus Christ (the man, not just the name) tattooed on his stomach/chest.

6. New Jack vs. Ian Rotten 
**1/2
Very bloody, very violent brawl. I assume this match was before New Jack buried Ian in his YouShoot as they said they respected each other.. The ending was very underwhelming

7. Barbed Wire Boards: Necro Butcher vs. Mad Man Pondo
Another very bloody match. Pondo legit cut Necro with a scissor on his forehead (as in no razorblades being used), and later on Necro cut Pondo's forehead with the scissor - which along with the huge gash on Necro's arm - was the most graphic image of the night.

Overall a very enjoyable show. I don't have alot of IWA-EC shows but the ones I've seen have been good. Some hardhitting deathmatches with some good wrestling to boot.


----------



## smitlick

Donated $55 to Nigel yesterday. Really wanna see the Documentary. How does he go about obtaining our addresses to send the stuff though?


----------



## TelkEvolon

smitlick said:


> Donated $55 to Nigel yesterday. Really wanna see the Documentary. How does he go about obtaining our addresses to send the stuff though?


He's Nigel McGuinness.... He already knows your address.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Looking to sell the following (all unwatched):

IWA Texas Evolution of the Revolution '08
FIRST In the Armory Now
Beyond Wrestling "We Did it For the Hits"
1992 Wrestling's Greatest Matches (Highspots Compilation Set)
WSU Breaking Barriers 2
NWA 55th Anniversary
Breakfast in Bed with Sinn and Stacy
NWA Wildside Best of War Games
Magnum vs Nikita

Shoot me a message if you are interested in any of them.


----------



## topper1

smitlick said:


> Donated $55 to Nigel yesterday. Really wanna see the Documentary. How does he go about obtaining our addresses to send the stuff though?


Wasn't this just for funding the project? aren't people even those who donated still gonna have to buy it?


----------



## Ali Dia

topper1 said:


> Wasn't this just for funding the project? aren't people even those who donated still gonna have to buy it?


Depending on how much you put in you get some rewards. At 50 bucks you get the DVD as well as like a signed photo and bonus footage that won't be on the actual release. But if you donate like under 30 or something like that you don't get the DVD. If you have a look at the page you will get the precise answer.


----------



## smitlick

topper1 said:


> Wasn't this just for funding the project? aren't people even those who donated still gonna have to buy it?


No if you notice on the side of the page theres a long list of rewards for donating certain amounts.


And i just listed these 3

DGUSA - Open The Untouchable Gate
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170804835655#ht_500wt_1202

DGUSA - Open The Historic Gate
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170804838659#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Only The Strong Survive
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170804839969#ht_500wt_1202


Just Listed these

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2011
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170805578000#ht_689wt_1185

PWG Card Subject To Change III
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170805579149#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Rah

Kurt Russellreunion 3 is now listed as available on PWG's store.

Oh, hell yes!


----------



## smitlick

Im still waiting for the Wrestlereunion LA DVD to ship so that the PWG show will come.


----------



## Emperor DC

Summer of Punk and Kurt RussellReunion I finally came.

Viewage.


----------



## Punkhead

What do you guys think of CZW Super Saturday 2012?


----------



## EmbassyForever

TomasThunder619 said:


> What do you guys think of CZW Super Saturday 2012?


LOL funny you say it, 'cause I'm watching this right now. Shitty as always, the next match is AR Fox match which should be good..


----------



## Certified G

TomasThunder619 said:


> What do you guys think of CZW Super Saturday 2012?


I should be getting it sometime within the next 2 weeks. Kinda looking forward to it, but from what I've read it wasn't a great show.. Still I love CZW and all their shows has atleast a couple things I like.


----------



## Punkhead

AR Fox/Samurai Del Sol match was one of the best on the card. Especially Samurai's armdrags.


----------



## seabs

*Beyond Wrestling Back In Flesh*

*#KOA vs Submission Squad*
_*_

*Aeroform vs Sex Bob-ombs*
_**_

*Dave Cole vs Jack Verville*
_**3/4_

*4 Way Tag Match*
_***1/4_

*Johnny Gargano vs Johnny Mangue*
_***1/4_

*Jarek 1:20 vs Chase Burnett vs KJ Crush vs Maserati Rick*
_***1/2_

*Davey Richards vs Johnny Gargano*
_***1/2_

*Tony Kozina vs Nick Talent*
_**1/2_

*Kyle O'Reilly vs Mark Angel*
_**_

*RD Evans vs AR Fox*
_***1/2_

*Davey Richards vs Johnny Mangue*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Yet another solid show of really good wrestling from Beyond Wrestling_​


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Chikara The Thirteenth Hat Review:*

Mike Quackenbush vs. Green Ant ***1/4

Jigsaw vs. Kobald **1/4

Gran Akuma vs. Icarus *3/4

3.0 vs. Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeirer *3/4

Hallowicked vs. Archibald Peck **1/2

Ophidian vs. Heirechon ***1/2

Eddie Kingston stuff after the match was awesome.

The Batiri vs. The Colony ***1/2

*Overall Rating: Hmmm, some good matches but a lot of botches and sloppy wrestling moments, so I'll give it.. 6.5/10 I guess..*


----------



## Flokiyo

Rah said:


> Kurt Russellreunion 3 is now listed as available on PWG's store.
> 
> Oh, hell yes!


I just saw that was finally available the other day. Just waiting for pay day to get it now. This could likely be Super Dragon's last match.


----------



## Cactus

Flokiyo said:


> This could likely be Super Dragon's last match.


How so?


----------



## Cactus

*PWG Kurt Russell Reunion 3*

Brian Cage-Taylor & Ryan Taylor vs Famous B & Chris Kadillak 
***1/2*

BxB Hulk vs Jimmy Susumu 
****1/2*

Davey Richards & Harry Smith vs The Young Bucks
***3/4*

Naruki Doi vs Willie Mack 
***1/2*

Peter Avalon, DEMUS 316, Ray Rosas & Joey Ryan vs Cedric Alexander, B-Boy, Candice LeRae & Mascarita Dorada 
_What you expect out of these wrestlers. Great as always._
****3/4*

CIMA & Richochet vs RockNESS Monsters
_MOVEZ~!_
****1/2*

Masaaki Mochizuki vs Roderick Strong 
_Would of been a lot better if Strong sold the damage he received_
*****

El Generico, PAC & Masato Yoshino vs Super Dragon, Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa 
_More MOVEZ~!. but this went a tad into overkill._
****1/2*

*Final Thoughts:*
Decent PWG show, but not up to the standards of previous shows.​


----------



## smitlick

Just listed these

PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2008 Nights 1 & 2
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170807075907#ht_500wt_1202

RF Video Shoot with Dave Finlay
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170807080318#ht_2520wt_1185

PWG Kurt RussellReunion II The Reunioning
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170807084723#ht_592wt_1185

PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 (All 3 Nights)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170807096975#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Platt

How's the Finlay shoot?


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> How's the Finlay shoot?


I didnt really like it. That and the disc might not play the best. I got through the whole shoot so it might have just been my DVD player but it stopped and started a little after an hour and a bit.

The shoot was sorta dull and Finlay really doesn't go into anything in great detail nor does he really go into any entertaining stories.

I'll trade the legit copy for something of your burnt stuff?


----------



## Platt

Think I'll pass I've never been that fond of RF shoots on the whole and if he doesn't really go into much I'll wait till he does something with KC or Highspots.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> Think I'll pass I've never been that fond of RF shoots on the whole and if he doesn't really go into much I'll wait till he does something with KC or Highspots.


Good choice tbh. Its not all that great and worst of all, I paid for the 8x10 bonus from RF and got a bent 8X10...

Anyway just listed these

PWG - Battle of Los Angeles 2005 (Both Nights) OOP at PWG And Highspots
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170807178679#ht_526wt_1185

RF Video - Face Off Vol. 13 with Terry Funk & Tommy Dreamer - Signed by Both
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170807182324#ht_1531wt_1185


----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWG Kurt Russell Reunion 3*

Brian Cage-Taylor & Ryan Taylor vs Famous B & Chris Kadillak 
**1/2

BxB Hulk vs Jimmy Susumu **1/4

Davey Richards & Harry Smith vs The Young Bucks ***1/2
Harry Smith IS AWESOME.

Naruki Doi vs Willie Mack **3/4
Why the finish was so crappy, bro?

Peter Avalon, DEMUS 316, Ray Rosas & Joey Ryan vs Cedric Alexander, B-Boy, Candice LeRae & Mascarita Dorada ***1/2 
FUN FUN FUN

Haven't seen the other matches cause I don't have time for this now, but overall it's a good show.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I hate to be a downer on PWG fans "fun" or "party" but I just watched the latest Kurt Russlemania show and it took my dislike for PWG and my wondering how it has so many fans to a whole new level. Every single match felt the same. There was pointless flippy moves in just about every match. Felt like a mixture between just about every indy fed out there except the Ultra Violent stuff in CZW. Just take Chikara, a little bit of ROH, some Dragon Gate USA/Evolve, and roll them all up into one indyrific show and everybody will suck PWG's balls because it's such a "fun" time. I'll give WWE credit, at least every time when they do their pointless comedy shtick that makes no sense and people complain, at least it's the WWE a monopoly doing it. These are indy workers doing pointless comedy in their matches to have fun and I'm just suppose to love this stuff and then bitch about how bad ROH is. No I'm not. PWG sucks balls.


----------



## santo

If you like watching wrestling with a stick up your ass and don't want laid back fun, PWG isnt for you.


----------



## seabs

*PWG Kurt Russell Reunion 3*

*Fightin Taylor Boys vs Famous B & Chris Kadillak*
_**_

*BxB Hulk vs Jimmy Susumu*
_**3/4_

*Young Bucks vs Davey Richards & Harry Smith*
_***1/4_

*Naruki Doi vs Willie Mack*
_**_

*Mascarita Dorada, Candace LaRae, B-Boy & Cedric Alexander vs Joey Ryan, Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & DEMUS 316*
_***3/4_

*CIMA & Ricochet vs RockNES Monsters*
_***1/2_

*Masaaki Mochizuki vs Roderick Strong*
_***1/4_

*Kevin Steen, Super Dragon & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico, PAC & Masato Yoshino*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Show of two halves. First half was sub par, 2nd was just above par. Average show overall. Didn't have the famous PWG atmosphere and the crowd sucked. Main event is what I imagine the 10AS main event was like (way too long with well executed moves but irrelevant and totally forgettable) but with better moves. MASCARITA DORADA stole the fucking show and quite frankly saved it for me._​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

santo said:


> If you like watching wrestling with a stick up your ass and don't want laid back fun, PWG isnt for you.


You go boy! Defend the indys in the name of the ippv's, and of ROH sucks but PWG somehow is great, and of the holy spirit amen.


----------



## Manu_Styles

PWG Kurt Russell Reunion 3

1. Fightin Taylor Boys vs Famous B & Chris Kadillak: **1/4
2. BxB Hulk vs Jimmy Susumu: **
3. Young Bucks vs Davey Richards & Harry Smith: ***3/4
4. Naruki Doi vs Willie Mack: **1/2
5. Mascarita Dorada, Candace LaRae, B-Boy & Cedric Alexander vs Joey Ryan, Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & DEMUS 316: ***1/2
6. CIMA & Ricochet vs RockNES Monsters: ***1/2
7. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Roderick Strong: ***
8. Kevin Steen, Super Dragon & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico, PAC & Masato Yoshino: ***1/4


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Chris Hero: Ring Of Hero*


*1/14/06 - ROH World Title*
Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4

*4/22/06 - Street Fight*
Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, & Super Dragon vs. Samoa Joe, BJ Whitmer, & Adam Pearce - ****1/4

*9/16/06 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - ***1/2

*12/23/06*
Kings of Wrestling vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - ***3/4

*8/10/07 - Pure Rules*
Chris Hero vs. Nigel McGuiness - ***1/2

*10/19/07 - Survival Of The Fittest Finals - Elimination Match*
Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Rocky Romero vs. Austin Aries vs. Human Tornado vs. Roderick Strong - ***

*11/3/07*
Chris Hero vs. El Generico - ***

*1/25/08 - ROH World Title - Steel Cage*
Chris Hero vs. Nigel McGuiness - ***1/4

*6/27/08*
Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong - ****

*7/26/08*
Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong & Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/4

*5/8/09 - ROH World Title*
Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn - ***1/2

*7/25/09*
Chris Hero vs. Lance Storm - ***1/2

*8/15/09*
Chris Hero vs. KENTA - ****

*9/18/09*
Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4

*11/07/09*
Chris Hero vs. Kenny Omega - ***

*12/19/09 - Fight Without Honor*
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston - ****

​


----------



## Flokiyo

KingCrash said:


> *ROH - Chris Hero: Ring Of Hero*​


Holy shit, I didn't even know that was in the makes or anything. Definitely going to have to get this!


----------



## Mark.

Hopefully there's no problem with me posting these here:


*DGUSA Open The Historic Gate*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130666633069?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH 7th Anniversary Show*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130667379886?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Driven*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130667391235?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130667400564?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Fifth Year Festival*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130667403978?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Supercard Of Honor IV*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130667407474?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## smitlick

ROH on HDNet Volume 9
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170807792048#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Defy or Deny
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170807793039#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Fate of An Angel II
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170807793870#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Damn that "ROH March Mayhem" sale or whatever they are calling it! I told myself I would stop buying DVDs other than PWG and Chikara for a while as I prepare to get my own apartment soon, but with the 45% discount today I just couldn't stop myself from getting completely caught up with the ROH catalog. Ordered the Chris Hero DVD set and all of the shows between Gateway to Honor and Final Battle 2011. I already bought the Summer of Punk and American Dragon ones a couple of weeks ago, wish I had waited. Oh well, at least I will have a huge back catalog of DVDs to watch when I am broke in my new place!


----------



## Bubz

To be honest, judging by Seabs and other reviews, the latest show isn't the best to judge the company off. We all know that it's probably their weakest show in quite a long time.


----------



## jawbreaker

the Kurt Russellreunion shows are usually the weakest of the year. 2011 had Claudio/Generico to save it but apart from that they all haven't felt like PWG shows.


----------



## seabs

*I don't class the Kurt Russell Reunion shows as PWG shows. They don't have the PWG atmosphere and don't feel anything like a traditional modern PWG show. They're just there so they can book some one time only guys like Dorada and RVD. I wasn't expecting anything from the show so I'm not bothered it was pretty average. Saying "PWG sucks" based off that show is pretty humorous though. It's their first below "really good" show in 2 years.*


----------



## Cactus

*CZW - Tournament of Death X*

*Fans Bring The Weapons*
MASADA vs Dysfunction
**½*

*Get Hit With Shit*
Matt Tremont vs Necro Butcher
_Would of been a legit good match if it didn't go on 5 minutes longer than it should of have._
***¾*

*Light Tubes*
Jaki Numazawa vs Danny Havoc
****

*Thumbtack Kickpads & Barbed Wire Boards*
Masashi Takeda vs Scotty Vortekz
***

*Kenzans and Other Shit*
MASADA vs Matt Tremont
_They tried to initially work an actual match, but that plan failed dreadfully._
*½**

*Barbed Wire Boards, Light Tubes & Thumb Tacks*
Jaki Numazawa vs Masashi Takeda
****

Philly's Most Wanted vs Devon Moore & Lil Mondo
_Fun little brawl._
***¼*

*Light Tubes, Barbed Wire Ropes & Panes of Glass*
MASADA vs Masashi Take
*****



​


----------



## Rah

Pulled from PWG's Twitter:


> Just an off night last night, started by a group of people who killed the vibe again. A frustrating crowd to wrestle in front of no doubt.
> 
> Some pretty ridiculous comments. Can we knock it off with telling wrestlers to go back to ROH? All of these guys are PWG regulars. Guys like O'Reilly love being in PWG. Roddy has been a PWG regular for years. I think he deserves a little more respect than that.


This PWG/RoH BS is starting to piss me off. I'm not a fan of RoH but I will support them against idiocy such as this.

Sure, O'Reilly may be a RoH regular but he had a great match-up with The Young Bucks at PWG's Steen Wolf and the same sentiment goes for Strong. These guys put on entertaining performances for the PWG crowd and yet they're heckled for the promotion they're most closely tied to, dafuq? 

The tendency for "smarks" (or, rather, elitist, sad-life douchebags) to move from one flavour-of-the-month opinion to another needs to stop. The Cena hate was one thing, Davey was another but this asinine BS is just a whole new ball-game. It's just bad for wrestling in general, and leaving a sour mood to a show of which the promotion is widely loved by the IWC. Yeah, sure, you want to "protect" your little slice of heaven from the Jiu-Jitsu Jackoffs but you're only ruining the very promotion you're trying to "protect".

From Excalibur's words it seems the guys managed to still wrestle at their best, but it's completely understandable if they're taken out of their zone by besmirching comments such as that. It suddenly becomes a catch-22 if they do, however, as they're now propagating justification as to why they shouldn't step foot in PWG in the crowd's eyes. 

Many good and well-loved wrestlers have come from "crappy" promotions, though, so why should it be any different now just because it's RoH? Are we to deny someone their right to be financially secure and happy in life, which, in turn, gives us the enjoyment and reason as to why we watch wrestling simply because the one company that can do that is on the IWC's shit-list?

We get it; RoH sucks and PWG rules but those with an actually decent IQ stopped caring about that trail of thought once the idea started to get over-used. It's just so _tiresome_. Can we not reach a point where we stop caring about where people are from/what they represent and rather just focus on the match they're trying to put on? I honestly couldn't care where someone is from so long as they entertain me - and the same holds true if a promotion I dislike puts on an entertaining match.

I can't help but think those same fans would have suddenly and hypocritically praised Strong etc if they'd put on a classic and completely forgotten their idiotic hatred from a few minutes before, though...


----------



## EmbassyForever

So hating ROH it's the new trend? Why am I are not suprised, pathetic IWC....


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Wow, I didn't know that it's actually seeped into the shows.

Yikes, not a good look. They (fans, promoters, etc.) can't afford to be territorial like that. I'm happy PWG's officials can see that. Hopefully the fans will too.

Same goes for ROH fans when they talk trash about CHIKARA and CZW. 

Seriously, save that BS for the WWE/TNA fans.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWG Kurt Russell Reunion 3*

CIMA & Ricochet vs RockNES Monsters: ***

Masaaki Mochizuki vs Roderick Strong: **1/2

Kevin Steen, Super Dragon & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico, PAC & Masato Yoshino: ***1/2

Overall Rating: 7.25-7.5/10


----------



## seabs

> Just an off night last night, started by a group of people who killed the vibe again. A frustrating crowd to wrestle in front of no doubt.
> 
> Some pretty ridiculous comments. Can we knock it off with telling wrestlers to go back to ROH? All of these guys are PWG regulars. Guys like O'Reilly love being in PWG. Roddy has been a PWG regular for years. I think he deserves a little more respect than that.


*Indy fans will kill Indy wrestling long before any shitty wrestling does.*


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah seriously PWG crowd. You're the best in the business most of the time, largely because you're not a bunch of smarky douchebags who try and get themselves over.

But if there was ever a time for a PWG-ROH feud, it's now.


----------



## Emperor DC

Basically, it was like a live version of this forum.


----------



## TelkEvolon

DeeCee said:


> Basically, it was like a live version of this forum.


:lmao


----------



## mk92071

Does anyone have a link to the six man from KRR3 or can they upload it? I thought it would be an easy MOTYC, so I'm shocked it's in the 3 1/2 range.


----------



## jawbreaker

nah, that'd be like if half the fans at an ROH show started booing Davey Richards and the other half started chanting "fuck PWG".


----------



## TelkEvolon

jawbreaker said:


> nah, that'd be like if half the fans at an ROH show started booing Davey Richards and the other half started chanting "fuck PWG".


Bitter.


----------



## EffectRaven

Seabs said:


> *Indy fans will kill Indy wrestling long before any shitty wrestling does.*


Quite possibly the best post I've ever read on this forum


----------



## smitlick

Not surprising about the PWG crowd, Alcohol probably didnt help the situation.

Just listed these

ROH on HDNet Volume 8
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170808427213#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Takes Center Stage Chapter 1 & 2 (Both Nights)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170808429616#ht_640wt_1185


----------



## Chismo

The Reseda guys are no worse than morons from these boards who compare ROH and PWG.


----------



## Certified G

*CZW DVD Aug. 10, 2002 "No Excuses" - Philadelphia, PA 
*

1. GQ & Chri$ Ca$h vs. Derek Frazier & Sonjay Dutt vs. Towel Boy & Hurricane Kid 
**

2. Ruckus vs. Z-Barr 
*1/2

3. The Irish Drinking Team vs. VD 
*

4. Ian Knoxx vs. Eddie Valentine (loser leaves) 
*1/4

5. Rainman vs. "Sick" Nick Mondo 
*1/4
Rainman is terrible, he botched way too much.

6. Team Wildside (The Lost Boys & T-N-T) vs. The Backseat Boyz, Nick Berk & Ty Street - Wargames rules
**1/2

7. M-Dogg 20 vs. Josh Prohibition 
**1/4

8. Justice Pain vs. Billy Fives 
*1/2

9. Nick Gage & Nate Hatred vs. Adam Flash & Doomsday Danny Rose 
*1/2

10. Wifebeater vs. Lobo - Ultraviolent Fans Bring the Weapons Match
***1/2

Overal a decent show, the main event was sheer brutality, great match. Real mixed card with some very fun matches and a couple awful matches..


----------



## Rah

JoeRulz said:


> The Reseda guys are no worse than morons from these boards who compare ROH and PWG.


They're probably one and the same.

It's all a part of this arrogant, untouchable image the douchebags wish to put across. You know, CM Punk of the average joes. Most Indy fans annoy me purely because they walk around like they're some untouchable force ready to beat the hell out of anyone who dares to challenge them. The truth, though, is that they're only so big because of the figural "protective netting" that most events have.

I wouldn't say we've hit the tip of the iceberg, yet, but at the rate we're going with these idiotic fallacies and superiority-complexes it won't be long before the rift between fans and promotions will be so high that any form of discussion or enjoyment will be completely inconceivable.


----------



## Punkhead

*PWG Fear 2011.12.10 results*

This was the last PWG show of 2011.

1.T.J. Perkins vs. Kenny King ended to a No Contest when the Fightin' Taylor Boys interfered.
**

2. Fightin' Taylor Boys beat T.J. Perkins & Kenny King.
**1/4

3. Roderick Strong beat Amazing Red.
****

4. "Pretty" Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas & The Dynasty (Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky) beat Famous B & Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae & B-Boy. 8-person tag team match.
***3/4

5. Willie Mack beat Chris Hero.
***3/4

6. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) beat Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly). 
**1/4

7. American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) beat Super Smash Bros (Player Uno & Stupefied).
***1/4

8. PWG champion El Generico beat Dick Togo in a non-title match.
***

9. Super Dragon & Kevin Steen beat PWG tag champions Young Bucks in a Guerrilla Warfare match to capture the PWG Tag Titles.
***1/2


----------



## SHIRLEY

This is all just PWG's chickens coming home to roost for not bothering to develop PWG-specific characters/angles for the ROH wrestlers.

When West Coast wrestlers are seen as "ROH guys" by a West Coast crowd, you've dropped a major bollock.


----------



## Legend

Shouldn't the crowd be allowed to say what they want?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Legend said:


> Shouldn't the crowd be allowed to say what they want?


Oh, they can go right ahead. Nobody can stop them.

But if/when they fuck it up for everyone due to their antics (aka: ROH wrestlers not wanting to show up, ROH putting a ban, other crappy consequences that could happen), should we blame PWG or the fans?

Some say PWG for doing their own thing instead of biting ROH. Personally, I agree with that sort of. PWG used to be even more unique than ROH at some point, with guys like Scott Lost, Chris Bosh, Human Tornado, etc. etc. with out of ring storylines, promos, and antics.

I also think the fans should blame themselves. But that's a personal responsibility thing.


----------



## Cactus

Legend said:


> Shouldn't the crowd be allowed to say what they want?


I don't think that's true at all. Yes, someone buys a ticket and it gives them the right to say what they want but it doesn't mean they should. Stupid and disrespectful chants can the kill the show for the rest of the audience and take the wrestlers out of the mood.


----------



## Legend

I agree that chants can be harmful, stupid etc., but I could never endorse a company telling fans what to/what not to chant. It's unsavoury.


----------



## Chismo

Seabs said:


> *I don't class the Kurt Russell Reunion shows as PWG shows.*


But it's still a PWG show, whether you can live with it or not.


----------



## Rah

I haven't seen PWG outright ban those chants, they've just taken to Twitter to show their disgust for it.

There should be a level of self-responsibility that all fans should stick to, and when they don't I actually wouldn't have an issue with PWG evicting them. You may have a right to say something to a certain extent and "enjoy" yourself, but you also have the responsibility not to infringe on the enjoyment of others and heckling such as that is nothing more than atmosphere killing. 

For the greater good, then, I wouldn't mind promotions evicting dumbasses if need be. Remember the 10-bell salute for Eddie Guerrero that was basically crapped on by one disrespectful fan? Did he have _some_ right to freedom of expression in that instance? I suppose, but aside from the disrespect for Eddie it pulled on the emotions of the wrestlers involved and those who knew Eddie personally. He royally screwed up the atmosphere that night and left a bitter taste in the wrestlers' minds. They won't remember the fan, specifically, but the arena will hold that memory for them. Perhaps it's insignificant in the point of one fan, but as soon as it grows to a group of them (or even into a majority) the wrestlers will slowly lose interest in competing in those environments because of the continual heckling. As Kid Kamikaze10 touched on, I wouldn't be surprised if Strong etc pulled out altogether from PWG if these chants continue.

In a nutshell, these guys are nothing more than real-life trolls. Now, this forum allows for differing opinions and debates but when it boils down to nothing more than condescending, dickish behaviour the poster gets banned. Why should a wrestling promotion be any different? Chant what you wish, but remember it's not just you out there. You may feel thrilled to have insulted someone after paying $XX (I don't know the pricing) to watch someone wrestle but someone else paid $XX, too, and they expect the same level of enjoyment as you. Don't kill it for them; if you do, you shouldn't be there. It's just called manners.



JoeRulz said:


> But it's still a PWG show, whether you can live with it or not.


Agreed.

A better way of stating it would perhaps to either mention the close-mindedness of premature judgment or rather that the OP should base their judgment on a show that isn't one of PWG's usually weaker cards (I get that's what Seabs meant, but I just didn't like his wording ). 

That said, BoLA, Card Subject To Change, DDT4 (I'm not too sure about this year, but we might be pleasantly surprised) and All-Star Weekend will most certainly deliver.


----------



## Bubz

Is Excalibur talking about Kurt Russell Reunion III with that comment? Or did they do another show the other day?


----------



## KingCrash

Bubz said:


> Is Excalibur talking about Kurt Russell Reunion III with that comment? Or did they do another show the other day?


They did World's Finest Saturday. 

And I'm probably in the minority, but unless the fans continue doing this beyond this one show I'll just chalk it up to the Curse of Reseda where after awhile the fans get out of line for a show, PWG verbally smacks them around, kicks a few out and things go back to "normal". Happened in 07, happened in 09 and looks like it happened again.


----------



## Concrete

I think PWG has every right to kick out a person if they begin to infringe on someone else's ability to enjoy the show. Its no different than if you are at a comedy show and there is some guy heckling the performer. The club or performer has the ability to say that they need to go because they would rather have one less person in attendance then many people going home unhappy. When you look at CHIKARA they may have one of the most polite fan bases out there. They usually boo the heels, cheer the faces, and don't swear. Every crowd could learn from them. I mean it is okay to swear but still within reason. If PWG actually kicked someone out for bad behavior I think it would send a message to all indy crowds in the best way.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wait, wait, wait. PWG fans at the recent show started chanting "go back to ROH" to the guys that work there? And Roderick was one of them? What the fuck. Idiots. Roddy has been working with PWG, just about FULL TIME, since 2005. So, umm....what the hell was up with those idiots. I'm not much of a fan of O'Reilly, but that chant towards him was garbage too. ROH might be his home promotion for now, but if he continues to be in PWG then that will, and here is the shocker for those assholes, become a regular! Amazing, right? Did Steen or Generico get this treatment? I bet not. Which is equally as laughable only because they debuted in PWG first I guess. I'm not even a fan of ROH's current product and I still wouldn't have even thought of a chant like that.

I'll always love and support the majority of Independent wrestling. Without question. However, some fans of it are unbearable. PWG crowds are usually good for the majority. Apparently this one wasn't.

Garbage.


----------



## Chismo

What are some of the best FIP matches and shows? I never really watched that company outside of some random matches.


----------



## Bubz

I think Roddy/Stevens from FIP Redefined is generally considered the best FIP match ever. I haven't seen it though since I never watched the company either.


----------



## Obfuscation

Cage of Pain II is worth a watch. Granted the whole fireball spot at the end didn't pan out well.


----------



## Chismo

Thanks. I've seen that Roddy/Stevens match, I believe.


----------



## Mattyb2266

JoeRulz said:


> What are some of the best FIP matches and shows? I never really watched that company outside of some random matches.


I'd suggest anything from the Briscoe's/Mad Man Pondo & Necro feud. Great stuff there. As far as some of the better shows go, my favorites:
Impact of Honor
Strong vs. Evans
Cage of Pain
Cage of Pain II
Redefined
In Full Force 2007
International Impact Phase One
International Impact Phase Two
Third Anniversary Show


----------



## Rah

Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong (18.12.2010)
Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk (26.03.2005)
Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong (07.06.2008)
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong (13.08.2011)
Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave & SHINGO (12.01.2007)


----------



## Punkhead

*CHIKARA Maiden Flight of the Great Condor Results*
10.30.2011​
Kodama defeated Ophidian
**3/4

Archabald Peck w/Veronica defeated Marion Fontanine
**1/4

The Colony(Fire Ant & Solider Ant) defeated 3.0(Scott Parker & Shane Matthews), The Roughnecks(Brodie Lee & Grizzly Redwood) & The Batiri(Kobald & Obariyon) ia a 4 Team Elimination Match. Order of Elimination : Shane Matthews pinned Kobald, Grizzly Redwood pinned Scott Parker, Fire Ant pinned Brodie Lee to get the victory for The Colony.
***1/2

Jigsaw defeated "Die Hard" Eddie Edwards
***1/2

Tim Donst of the BDK w/Tursas defeated The Colony's Green Ant by submission
***1/4

Vin Gerard defeated "The War King" Eddie Kingston by submission
**3/4

The F.I.S.T.(Chuck Taylor & Icarus (subbing for Johnny Gargano)(c) defeated The Throwbacks(Dasher Hatfield & Sugar Dunkerton) 2 falls to 1 CHIKARA Campeon de Parejas Titles match
***1/4

"The Queen of Wrestling" Sara Del Rey defeated Tursas of the BDK by DQ
**1/2

The Spectral Envoy(Ultramantis Black & Hallowicked) defeated The BDK(Jacob Hammermeier & "The Insane Savant" Delirious)
***1/2

*Overall*:
Another enjoyable CHIKARA event , with few good or above averege matches.


----------



## seabs

JoeRulz said:


> What are some of the best FIP matches and shows? I never really watched that company outside of some random matches.


*The 10 man elimination tag from Evening The Odds 2005 is the best FIP match just ahead of Strong/Stevens from Redefined. All of Danielson's run from 2006 is super old school fun too.*


----------



## geraldinhio

*Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries -ROH Final Battle 2004*.

Haven't seen this match in 5 or so years and was really excited when I came across it.http://youtu.be/cU-r4flWRZY Loved this match , liked it a lot more this time around. Kicks off with Aries going right after Joe , something we didn't really see in Joe's title matches....but for a good reason. Aries even looks to hit the brainbuster very early. Joe destroys Aries with brutal suplexes , kicks and chops. Aries trys a different route and goes after Joe's knees but once again to no avail. Joe clobbers him untill he goes back to the knee.

Joe kicks to a higher pace and starts hitting some signature moves. Facewash in the corner and more brutal strikes which sends Aries to the floor. Joe goes for a patent dive but Aries jumps back into the ring , leaving Joe on the floor. Aries goes for his heaatseeking dive only to be cut off by an awesome bicycle enziguri by Joe. Some great selling by Aries here as he's knocked silly and the only thing holding him up is the ropes.

Joe is once again in control despite Austin's great efforts with Aries once again going for a brianbuster.. Action is on the floor where Joe continues to murder Aries with three sick OLE!OLE! kicks. Aries moves on the attempt at the fourth one and hits an awesome heatseeking missile dropkick of his own.

Aries and Joe back in the ring , Aries in control. He goes for his springboard elbow in the corner , only to end up in Joe's rearnaked choke. Aries rolls Joe out but runs into a snap powerslam. Joe looking for a powerbomb , Aries looking to counter with a hurricana , looks like Joe's in control as he brings him back up in the powebomb position only for Aries to hit a snap hurricana. Nice nearfall.

Aries is giving it everything as he hits 3 signature dropkicks in the corner . Aries runs in looking for the fourth only to fall victim to a SICK island driver. Another great nearfall. Joe in conrol and must go for the muscle buster. Aries somehow , despite the beating is still giving it everything. Flurry of strikes to evade the Muscle Buster . Joe ends up on the mat , Aries heads up top and hits a beautiful 450 splash. 1...2....NO. Joe kicks out.

Aries knows he has to hit the brainbuster. Once again on his third attempt it's no good . Joe shrugs him off , Aries hits the ropes and runs into Joe only to be tossed over the rope to the floor. Joe looking for his suicide dive again , but Aries counters it with a sunset flip iniside the ring and rolls through into Joe's version of the boston crab. AWESOME.

Aries in control as he goes for another submission , while grabbing the mouth. He has to brake for five. It's obvious here that Joe's tired and Aries is finally fully in control as he looks to finish it with a brainbuster. Once again Joe counters the brainbuster and places Aries on the top rope for a muscle buster. Brutal slaps by Joe , Joe has him in the muscle buster position but Aries turns it into a sick crucifix driver.

The rest is a very famous finishing sequence. Aries ducks the lariat, goes back to Joe's knee with a dropkick , stiff kick to the head . He finally hits the brainbuster and goes up top to hit the 450. Aries is the new champion making history ending Joe's 21 month reign. 

*****1/2 +*

Some great and simple storytelling with great action and a very hot crowd. I know some didn't exactly love this match but I loved every second of it. Awesome stuff. My only complaint was I wish Aries worked the leg more as he tied the leg work into the finish but they could of done a better job of it. Otherwise no major complaints at all.


----------



## smitlick

Finally made an order from Ring of Honor. The lack of sales really isn't helping at all and i really haven't bought anything from there since December last year which surprised me. 

Picked up 
ROH on HDNet Vol 10 & The Signed Final Battle 2011 8x10 by Davey, Eddie & Severn.


----------



## Chismo

TomasThunder619 said:


> *CHIKARA Maiden Flight of the Great Condor Results*
> 10.30.2011​
> Kodama defeated Ophidian
> **3/4
> 
> Archabald Peck w/Veronica defeated Marion Fontanine
> **1/4
> 
> The Colony(Fire Ant & Solider Ant) defeated 3.0(Scott Parker & Shane Matthews), The Roughnecks(Brodie Lee & Grizzly Redwood) & The Batiri(Kobald & Obariyon) ia a 4 Team Elimination Match. Order of Elimination : Shane Matthews pinned Kobald, Grizzly Redwood pinned Scott Parker, Fire Ant pinned Brodie Lee to get the victory for The Colony.
> ***1/2
> 
> Jigsaw defeated "Die Hard" Eddie Edwards
> ***1/2
> 
> Tim Donst of the BDK w/Tursas defeated The Colony's Green Ant by submission
> ***1/4
> 
> Vin Gerard defeated "The War King" Eddie Kingston by submission
> **3/4
> 
> The F.I.S.T.(Chuck Taylor & Icarus (subbing for Johnny Gargano)(c) defeated The Throwbacks(Dasher Hatfield & Sugar Dunkerton) 2 falls to 1 CHIKARA Campeon de Parejas Titles match
> ***1/4
> 
> "The Queen of Wrestling" Sara Del Rey defeated Tursas of the BDK by DQ
> **1/2
> 
> The Spectral Envoy(Ultramantis Black & Hallowicked) defeated The BDK(Jacob Hammermeier & "The Insane Savant" Delirious)
> ***1/2
> 
> *Overall*:
> Another enjoyable CHIKARA event , *but with no good or above averege matches.*


Idk man, didn't see the show, but your ***+ ratings strongly indicate that some matches were good.



geraldinhio said:


> *Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries -ROH Final Battle 2004*.


God, I love this match, and it was brilliant. Strong work from Aries here, and Joe was great as usual.


----------



## -Mystery-

Punk/Danielson 2 out of 3 falls is probably the best FIP match.

Watching FIP was some of the most fun I had in years when Gabe was booking.


----------



## geraldinhio

I'm bored so I'm just throwing up random reviews.

*Bryan Danielson Vs Takeshi Morashima - ROH Manhattan Mayhem II*

http://youtu.be/4K8g3BriIR0

Match starts to thunderous chants of " You're gonna get your'e fucking head kicked him". BEST CHANT EVER. Early on it's Morashima trying to use his brute force to overpower him with Danielson going after his leg with some precision kicks and trying to avoid Morashima's offence. Danielson continues this tatic untll he gets Shima into the corner and clubs him with elbows and leg kicks. The crowd explodes.

Morishima can't find any way to counteract Danielson's strategy untill he just proceeds to overpower Danielson and hit some of the sickest stiff forearms I've seen. Danielson goes down clinching his eye. Morishima for the next few minutes is just killing Danielson with vicious stomps and kicks and other brutal offence. It's about ten minutes into the match and it's allready very brutal. 

Morishima is in total control as he throws Danielson to the outside. He continues his brutal onslaught with a running kick to Danielson and a hip attack , crushing Danielson against the guard rail. He goes for another kick , Danielson counters by grabbing the lag and forcing Shima over the guardrail. Danielson goes inside the ring and hit's an insane springboard suicide dive to Shima in the crowd. 

After a minute or so both get to their feet with Danielson trying to force shima inside the ring. He hits uppercuts and thigh kicks again. Shima fires back with some strikes , Danielson grabs Shima's leg , puts it over the guardrail and goes on to hit a chair shot to Shima's leg.

It's ovbvious Danielson's eye is hurt and commentray acknowledge this. Both back in the ring as Danielson hits a diving dropkick that doesn't make Shima budge. Kip up by Dragon , as he proceedes with more brutal kicks to the thighs. Dragon hits the ropes only to be *destroyed* by a vicious clothesline. Shima goes for the back drop driver only to have Dragon counter and go back after the leg. He goes back after the grounded Morishima and grabs his legs hitting vicious kicks in a MMA fashion and locks in a great leg submission.

Shima powers out of the submission and proceeds to thrown Dragon half way across the ring with a crazy german suplex and hit's a saito suplex for a two count. Shima heads up the top rope and looks for a missile dropkick only to have Danielson squat him away and go right back after the leg with another vicious looking submission. Shima reaches the ropes. 

Danielson now looking for a german suplex of his own. Morishima eascapes , hits the ropes and hits a thez press. Shima has Danielson grounded and clubs him away into the eye and face. Danielson rolls through with another leg submission. Shima escapes by booting Danielson into the eye numerous times in a sick fashion. 

Shima goes on to hit another really stiff boot and goes for the backdrop driver. Dragon lands on his feet and does a beautiful small package for a great nearfall. Another close nearfall for Danielson with the roll up. Danielson once again back kicking the legs and thighs. Sunset flip attempt only to be squashed by Shima. Shima up again and hits the ropes , Danielson with a german suplex transitioned into MMA elbows.

Shima powers through and tries to lift Danielson up in a fireman's carry but his leg buckles. Danielson with another vicious flurry of kicks , Shima goes down as the crowd is going insane. Danielson the proceeds to insanely stomp on Shima's face.It looks like Shima is knockedout ..1...2...no. Fucking hell this is crazy. Cattle mutulation but Shima desperatley makes it to the ropes.

Danielson wants to finish it as he sets Morishima up on the top rope looking for a massive belly to back suplex. Shima turns it around in mid air and lands right on Danielson. That looked like it would easily break a rib or two. Danielson some how kicks out and both make it to their feet as Dragon hypes up and both trade elbows , Danielson refuses to goes down but Morishima then turns him in side out with a sick clothsline.( worst then the first one which was insane.) Somehow Dragon kicks out ...Morishima dumps him flat on his head with a backdrop driver and that's it.

This was dramatic , brutal and at times very hard to watch knowing of Danielson injury but it was a classic match none the less. One of my favourites ever from both men. 

*******


----------



## Mattyb2266

That MMII match is probably one of my favorite matches, ever really.


----------



## kwjr86

I'll never forget that match ever. I was Front Row and inches away from Dragon when he gets up after the springboard dive into the crowd on Morishima. Epic war.


----------



## Bubz

A seriously incredible match right there. I might actually go ahead and rewatch it today after reading that.


----------



## geraldinhio

I loved it more the second time around , which I usually don't for most matches. Hands down the best Shima match I've ever seen.

kwjr86 , that's awesome. I would of given my left hand to seen that live. Espically being that close to the action.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Kurt Russell Reunion III:

Quick Thoughts:* This was the first PWG Show I've seen since 2009 and all in all an enjoyable show, nothing really mind blowing but a smart and well put together show that made it easy to sit through bar a few matches.
___

Fightin' Taylor Boys vs. Famous B & Chris Kadilak- This was meh, wasn't really into it, I'm" sure this came off better for the live crowd.

Jimmy Susumu vs. BxB Hulk- What can I say, when you throw two guys of this calibur on the card they'll produce. A lot of great sequences, plus an excellent finish. Awesome match but not so much to take away from later matches.

The Young Bucks vs. Davey Richards & Harry Smith- I really enjoyed this match, Davey was beast in this match as was Harry although they should've let him get in more offense, Davey Richards playing a one night only Dynamite Kid was awesome as well as being the babyface in peril. The Young Bucks weren't all spotty and wrestled a much more structured match than I'm" used to seeing from them... they should do it more often. Great stuff.

Naruki Doi vs. Willie Mack- Another good match, but Doi can have a good match with anybody. Mack played up his power and size advantage well, while Doi really heeled it up. Some clunky spots but recovered down the ending stretch.

8-Man Tag Match- Fun little tag with Dorada (as expected) stealing the show in this match. Cedric looked good here as well, didn't even know that B-Boy was still wrestling lol.

RockNES Monsters vs. CIMA & Ricochet- I don't see the appeal in RockNES Monsters at all, CIMA & Ricochet were over as hell but no one gave a fuck about Yuma & Goodtime and the ending was flat when they won. CIMA & Ricochet definitely should've went over here and the finish left a bad taste in my mouth. Some good stuff from The Mohicans but RockNES should've stayed at home.

Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Roderick Strong- This was the show seller for me, these two have yet to have a bad match together and this one wasn't any different. Masaaki showed a lot of personality in this match which was fun as hell and he and Roddy really complimented each other. The crowd sucked in this match though. Can't say enough good things about this match other than crowd.

Main Event- Didn't really enjoy it that much, I liked the exchanges between Tozawa and Yoshino but that was pretty much it and chubby Super Dragon flipping someone off made me chuckle a bit. It wasn't bad but it was surely overkill for me, if they would've toned it down a bit it would've came off much better.


----------



## Bubz

I can safely say that this is the first PWG show in a couple of years I haven't been really pumped for at least a few matches. The DG guys just do absolutely nothing for me at all, but I might check out Davey/Smith vs Bucks, if only to see how Harry Smith is outside of a WWE ring.


----------



## jawbreaker

the match I'm most hyped for on KRR3 is the Fightin' Taylor Boys vs. Famous B and Chris Kadillak. I don't even know why.


----------



## Ali Dia

Loved Morishima/Danielson, in my opinion Danielson's best match. With regards to Aries/Joe, Joe was coming into the match with the knee injury right? That was the reason Aries didnt need to work it much from memory. Or was that not known in the kayfabe sense.


----------



## topper1

Matt_Yoda said:


> I don't see the appeal in RockNES Monsters at all


Better be careful before you make Jawbreaker write out a novel on why the RockNES Monsters are great.


----------



## smitlick

Just Listed These

WWE - Hardcore Diaries by Mick Foley
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170809997209#ht_500wt_1156

ROH - Bloodlust Volume 1
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170810001924#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Final Battle 2003
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170810006014#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Time To Man Up
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170810007845#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Supercard of Honor
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170810012496#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## jawbreaker

topper1 said:


> Better be careful before you make Jawbreaker wright out a noval on why the RockNES Monsters are great.


that's not what a novel is, it'd be an essay or something

and yeah, I think they're great, but I'm not going to get mad at someone for saying they're not, especially when the base of judgment is one match that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Matt_Yoda said:


> Davey Richards playing a one night only Dynamite Kid


One night only?


----------



## smitlick

I spose this goes here.. 

*WWA - 14/11/92*
Terry Funk vs Eddie Gilbert
*****

I noticed there seems to be a complete lack of 1992 Funk on my Funk Compilation. Anyone know what mr Funk was doing in 1992?


Also Daniel Bryan supposedly dating Brie Bella is pretty amazing. That mans a god.


----------



## fludder99

I cant post links yet but if any of you guys like UK indy stuff that is based on Chikara then please check out Preston City Wrestling on youtube. We are the first company in England to release all our stuff on Blu Ray and on the 30th will record in 3D for Blu Ray release.


----------



## Chismo

Revolt DVD preview: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDZxxxnkxtM&list=UUFAA7NmLmwcL9bbX_gXEV0g&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Rah

fludder99 said:


> I cant post links yet but if any of you guys like UK indy stuff that is based on Chikara then please check out Preston City Wrestling on youtube. We are the first company in England to release all our stuff on Blu Ray and on the 30th will record in *3D for Blu Ray release.*


That's an awfully niche market. I'd be interested to see how many units you sell.

Preston City Wrestling (random match - so don't judge the promotion on it if it's bad):


----------



## fludder99

Rah said:


> That's an awfully niche market. I'd be interested to see how many units you sell.
> 
> we have the kit to make them to a very good standard so its no bother if we only sell a few, if they fly out its a bonus


----------



## Bubz

Rah said:


> Preston City Wrestling (random match - so don't judge the promotion on it if it's bad):


MOTY!!

I kid, but I did actually enjoy that for whatever reason.


----------



## Mark.

Mark. said:


> Hopefully there's no problem with me posting these here:
> 
> 
> *DGUSA Open The Historic Gate*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130666633069?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH 7th Anniversary Show*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130667379886?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Driven*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130667391235?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130667400564?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Fifth Year Festival*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130667403978?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Supercard Of Honor IV*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130667407474?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Have just added the following:

*ROH Final Battle 2008*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130669592360?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Final Battle 2007*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130669609052?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VI*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130669614893?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V Nights 1 & 2*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130669622271?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## seabs

*Samoa Joe vs Necro Butcher - IWA:MS 6/11/2005*
_Holy fucking shit at this. Ridiculously stiff, zero co-operation and the best FIGHT I imagine anyone will watch for this poll. Right from the start you can feel the hate with them canning the ref and stiffing each other up from the off. Benefits so much from only going just over 10 minutes because it allows them to go all out and destroy each other without having ever having to kill for time in parts. Prazak/Kingston/Punk are so great on commentary too minus the Rob Naylor shout outs. Sound like they're having so much fun watching it with you. Punk trying to be Gordon Solie like during it and then just resorting to threatening to run Necro down to help his buddy win was awesome. Such a war. Necro's refusal to bump properly for Joe ends up with his face getting destroyed numerous times. Normally I'd dislike something like that but with the crowd and the fucking intense hate in the match it made it even better. The powerslam where Necro landed on his face looked ugly as hell but then that exploder to the floor where Necro didn't flip was the single craziest thing I'll probably ever see. The camera shot straight after it was awesome too. Match finishes on a super high too with them just resorting to beating the piss out of each other with fists and knees. Incredible. _

*****3/4*


----------



## Bubz

Oh god I love that match so much.


----------



## mk92071

I really never got the hype in that match. I enjoyed it but not nearly as much as anybody else. Everything looked really sloppy and it bothered me.


----------



## Certified G

That Necro vs Joe match was amazing. I have it on dvd, and I've watched it a couple times already this year. That powerslam from the ring apron to the floor is one of the most brutal things I've ever seen in wrestling..


----------



## Cactus

Got a link for Joe/Necro?


----------



## Certified G

Cactus said:


> Got a link for Joe/Necro?


Here is a link for a stream:

http://videos.sapo.pt/yJbsNozZoU7BReuWyJcw

Part 2 is on the right side, kinda shitty quality but it's the best I could find. ClickWrestle has it too for 99 cents though..


----------



## Bubz

Yeah thats the only link I could find too.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Oh hell yeah, Joe vs Necro was awesome, so stiff, so brutal, such an iconic indy match. Punk & Kingston on commentary only make it better.

I could upload it off of the Necro Butcher DVD I've got if anyone would be interested in DVD quality version of it.


----------



## smitlick

OMG.. I'm listening to the Low Ki interview from the F4W Podcast uploaded a day or 2 ago and I figured I would share this LOL quote with all.

Bryan Asks Low Ki about whether hes talked to Gabe about EVOLVE/DGUSA and how they could improve

Ki responds with 
"I don't talk to much to him because I simply don't like him"

AMAZING.


----------



## Bubz

Haha. Thats epic. Imagine Punk or someone saying that about Vince, they'd be out of there in no time.


----------



## Chismo

smitlick said:


> OMG.. I'm listening to the Low Ki interview from the F4W Podcast uploaded a day or 2 ago and I figured I would share this LOL quote with all.
> 
> Bryan Asks Low Ki about whether hes talked to Gabe about EVOLVE/DGUSA and how they could improve
> 
> Ki responds with
> "I don't talk to much to him because I simply don't like him"
> 
> AMAZING.


What a boss. Is this kayfabe? If not... Damn!


----------



## antoniomare007

what's so amazing about that?


----------



## Rah

antoniomare007 said:


> what's so amazing about that?












I dunno, I don't get it, either. It's Low Ki, it almost seems expected.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Just listed a 10 DVD lot on eBay if anyone is interested. Getting rid of some of the DVDs I accumulated but never plan to watch.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220984356520#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## seabs

Cactus said:


> Got a link for Joe/Necro?


*File name: Samoe_Joe_vs_Necro_Butcher_-_IWA-MS_06.11.2005.avi File size: 206.59 MB*


----------



## speedkills

racoonie said:


> Just listed a 10 DVD lot on eBay if anyone is interested. Getting rid of some of the DVDs I accumulated but never plan to watch.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220984356520#ht_500wt_1413


Highspots is selling pretty much the same set of dvd's for under $30 brand new.


----------



## smitlick

antoniomare007 said:


> what's so amazing about that?


Its well known they dislike each other


Anyway just listed these 2

ROH Age of Insanity
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170811463135#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Battle For Supremacy
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170811464258#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## FITZ

speedkills said:


> Highspots is selling pretty much the same set of dvd's for under $30 brand new.


lol Good call on that one. 

Necro/Joe is awesome. It looked like a real fight and the atmosphere felt like it was one.


----------



## Groovemachine

In case anyone hasn't seen, Highspots have updated their PWG Video Download service, with recent titles like Steen Wolf, Fear, and Kurt RussellReunion 3, as well as some classic shows like Guerre Sans Frontieres. For $7.99 each it's not a bad deal. Currently downloading Fear, but I'm waiting to order a hard copy of Steen Wolf as it sounds epic.


----------



## smitlick

*AAW - Defining Moment 2011*

1. The Clash & Keith Walker vs Zero Gravity & Samuray Del Sol
**3/4

2. Jimmy Jacobs vs Jesse Emerson
*1/4

3. Gregory Iron vs Ashley Sixx vs Bobby Beverly vs Eric Ryan
1/2*

4. Michael Elgin vs Arik Cannon
***1/4

5. Madison Eagles, Sassy Stephie & Mena Libra vs MsChif, Neveah & Jessie McKay
**1/2

*6. AAW Heritage Title*
Mason Beck vs Louis Lyndon
**3/4

*7. AAW Tag Team Titles*
Awesome Threesome vs Irish Airborne vs Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine
**3/4

8. Alex Shelley vs Shane Hollister
***1/4

*9. AAW Heavyweight Title*
Silas Young vs Colt Cabana
***1/4


*Shimmer - Volume 41*

1. Kellie Skater vs Nikki Roxx
**1/2

- Melissa looking fantastic before the show

2. Davina Rose vs Mercedes Martinez
**
I hope Mercedes beating every new girl that comes in leads to something.

3. Kalamity vs Hailey Hatred
**3/4

4. Sara Del Rey vs Yumi Ohka
***1/4

5. Mia Yim vs Kana
**3/4

*6. Shimmer Tag Titles*
Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa vs Ayako Hamada & Ayumi Kurihara
***

7. Neveah vs Ashley Lane
**3/4

8. Cheerleader Melissa vs Britani Knight
***
Melissa looks in AMAZING shape. 

9. Portia Perez vs Jessie McKay
**1/2

10. Saraya Knight vs Allison Danger
**

11. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Nicole Matthews
***1/4

*12. Shimmer Title*
Madison Eagles vs Serena Deeb
***1/2​


----------



## Platt

smitlick said:


> *AAW - Defining Moment 2011*
> 
> 5. Madison Eagles, Sassy Stephie & Mena Libra vs MsChif, Neveah & Jessie McKay
> **1/2
> ​



Any chance of an upload?


----------



## smitlick

Yeah not a problem give me a day or 2.


----------



## Lane

Necro vs Joe 1 was an all out crazy brawl. Hell it wasnt even a wrestling match it was a straight up fight held under wrestling regulatious.

Has anyone seen The last two IWA MS shows (15th Anni and November Pain) and CZW Super Saturday and 13th Anni that can give me atleast a small detaild review on how the shows were? Id greatly apreciate it.


----------



## KingCrash

Lane said:


> Necro vs Joe 1 was an all out crazy brawl. Hell it wasnt even a wrestling match it was a straight up fight held under wrestling regulatious.
> 
> Has anyone seen The last two IWA MS shows (15th Anni and November Pain) and CZW Super Saturday and 13th Anni that can give me atleast a small detaild review on how the shows were? Id greatly apreciate it.


Super Saturday was probably the worst CZW show in awhile. Nothing seemed to get out of first gear except for the Samuray Del Sol/AR Fox match and the tag with Irish Airborne on opposite sides. Kind of seemed like that show they did in North Carolina where everyone seemed off and they were in a new market.

The 13th Anniversary show wasn't much better. Some may like the Hyde/Callihan match more then me (they all run together at this point) and Cole/Younger was good but otherwise the first half of the show was just flat, the deathmatch trial didn't have any blood, was quite boring and pissed off the crowd for the rest of the show, six man tag was sloppy, Homicide looked like he didn't even want to be there and his match was the worst on the show, the #1 Contenders Match had an absurd and stupid ending (which in retrospect looks even more foolish now) and no one gave a crap about Gulak/Vortekz. People chanted everything from Super Dragon to Let's Go Cena/Cena Sucks to turtleneck to Whitney Houston. And if the Skate Zone is going to be CZW's new home it's going to be rough.


----------



## Lane

Thank you very much. Im sure ill find someway to find pleasure in the shows when I get them. If Super Saturday is a little like Southern Violence then it should have some good moments amongst the crap same for the 13th anniversary. Hopefully when Aerial Assult comes out it will be better. Read good stuff about that show.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Dissension*

1. Jay Fury vs Adam Pearce
1/2*

2. Jimmy Yang vs Jay Lethal
**1/2

3. The Embassy vs Tony Mamaluke, Sal Rinauro & Delirious
**3/4

4. Low Ki vs Jack Evans
**3/4

5. Claudio Castagnoli & Ace Steel vs Nigel McGuiness & Chad Collyer
**1/2

*6. ROH Tag Titles*
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong
***1/4

7. Matt Sydal vs Christopher Daniels
***

*8. ROH Title*
AJ Styles vs Bryan Danielson
****1/2​


----------



## topper1

smitlick said:


> ***
> 
> *8. ROH Title*
> AJ Styles vs Bryan Danielson
> ****1/2[/CENTER]


Really? been around 5 years since I last watched maybe even closer to 6 but I remember being very underwhelmed. Anyone else like this match that much?


----------



## smitlick

topper1 said:


> Really? been around 5 years since I last watched maybe even closer to 6 but I remember being very underwhelmed. Anyone else like this match that much?


Are you sure your not confusing this one with the other underwhelming ROH match they had in like 2003?


----------



## Rah

topper1 said:


> Really? been around 5 years since I last watched maybe even closer to 6 but I remember being very underwhelmed. Anyone else like this match that much?


Nah, it was a good showing by both men.


----------



## Chismo

It was the weakest Styles/Danielson match. Those two from 2002 and 2003 were better.


----------



## Bubz

I really liked the Dissension match last time I watched it but that was a long ass time ago. I remember them both acting like dicks to one another I think, that was cool.


----------



## Rah

JoeRulz said:


> It was the weakest Styles/Danielson match. Those two from 2002 and 2003 were better.


Considering the Main Event Spectacles match from 2003 was blow-home fantastic, "weakest" still doesn't mean dreadful.


----------



## Chismo

It was a great match, make no mistake about it, but those two from 2002 & 03 were smashing.


----------



## jawbreaker

I didn't really love any of the Styles/Danielson matches. Haven't seen them in at least a couple years though.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Anyone have any thoughts on AAW?

I've been looking to get into a new indy and from the very breif look I've took at them, they seem fairly decent.


----------



## smitlick

TelkEvolon said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on AAW?
> 
> I've been looking to get into a new indy and from the very breif look I've took at them, they seem fairly decent.


I watch them on occasion. Not the worst promotion out there and they use some quality guys plus they've had some pretty good matches over the years. 

List of **** matches from AAW that I've seen.

- Silas Young vs Bryan Danielson - Defining Moment 09 - ****1/4
- The House of Truth vs The Phoenix Twins - 6th Anniversary - ****1/4
- Tyler Black vs Silas Young - A Reign of Violence - ****
- Jimmy Jacobs vs Ryan Boz - 5 Year Anniversary - ****
- Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs The House of Truth - Defining Moment: Fade To Black - ****



*ROH - Dedicated*

1. Rocky Romero vs Davey Richards
***

2. Jack Evans vs Eddie Edwards
**1/2

3. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs Delirious & Pelle Primeau
**1/4

4. Colt Cabana, Daizee Haze & BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs, Lacey & Brent Albright
**3/4

5. Samoa Joe vs Nigel McGuiness
***3/4

6. Jason Blade vs Shingo vs Jimmy Rave vs Christopher Daniels
**1/2

*7. ROH Title*
Homicide vs Chris Hero
***

*8. 2 out of 3 Falls*
The Briscoe Brothers vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong
***1/2​


----------



## Rah

TelkEvolon said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on AAW?
> 
> I've been looking to get into a new indy and from the very breif look I've took at them, they seem fairly decent.


I've seen a bit of AAW's 2011 stuff through Youtube and I was mostly impressed by it. AAW's Path of Redemption 2011 was pretty damn solid, imo.

Going by the look and feel of its roster and overall package, though, it felt like a lower-level "Indy" version of PWG. If I'm allowed to give a (positive) comparison that best describes the promotion for me.


----------



## TelkEvolon

For 10 bucks, SMV have a AAW "Best of 2011" avaliable on their VOD service. WOuld probably be a good start, seems like a fair price. Has some good looking matches, nice mix of people I know and strangers.



> 1. Shane Hollister vs. Davey Richards (Path of Redemption)
> 
> 2. Arik Cannon vs. Shiima Xion (7th Anniversary)
> 
> 3. Dan Lawrence vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Silas Young (7th Anniversary)
> 
> 4. Irish Airborne vs. Zero Gravity (Epic)
> 
> 5. Michael Elgin vs. Alex Shelley (Epic)
> 
> 6. Gregory Iron & Colt Cabana vs. The Awesome Threesome (Scars and Stripes)
> 
> 7. Shane Hollister vs. Louis Lyndon (A Reign of Violence)
> 
> 8. Shane Hollister vs. Alex Shelley (Defining Moment)
> 
> 9. Silas Young vs. Colt Cabana (Defining Moment)
> 
> 10. Dan Lawrence, Samuray Del Sol, Zero Gravity vs. Tommy Treznik, Cameron Sky, J. Miller, Austin Mannix (War is Coming)
> 
> 11. Keith Walker, N8 Mattson, Jesse Emerson vs. Marion Fontaine, Darin Corbin, Danny Daniels (War is Coming)
> 
> 12. Silas Young vs. Rhino (War is Coming)
> 
> 13. Michael Elgin vs. BJ Whitmer (Windy City Classic VII)
> 
> 14. Silas Young vs. Dan Lawrence vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Sami Callihan vs. J. Miller (Windy City Classic VII)
> 
> 15. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon (Windy City Classic VII)


----------



## Punkhead

What's your opinion on NWA Champinnship Wrestling from Hollywood?


----------



## Lane

AAW has been mostly really good stuff. I have the most recent Windy City Classic on dvd and the first half is hit and miss but after that its hit after hit after hit.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Lane said:


> AAW has been mostly really good stuff. I have the most recent Windy City Classic on dvd and the first half is hit and miss but after that its hit after hit after hit.


Yeah, last half looks pretty badass.


----------



## smitlick

Smart Mark Video are having a sale.

Spend $50 and get 25% off. Sale ends Mar 27 @ 1pm EST

There also gonna film the JAPW show in April which is great.


----------



## seabs

*AAW's a really good little promotion. I'm pretty far behind on it now so I'll probably just get the Best of 2011 but up to that they had loads of good stuff going on, particularly with Young, Raymond, Able, Jacobs and Black. Silas Young is a super heel champ there.*


----------



## Lane

Silas Young is probably my favorite "world" champ on the indies right now. He is money in his role and terribly underrated. The Cannon and Jacobs feud into them becoming tag partners then tag champs is also great.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Eddie Edwards: Road To The Triple Crown*



*12/22/06*
Eddie Edwards vs. Austin Aries - **1/4

*4/11/08*
Eddie Edwards vs. Jigsaw - **

*8/2/08*
Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong - **3/4

*HDNet Episode 11 - ROH World Tag Team Titles - Tables Match*
The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico - ***3/4

*HDNet Episode 15 - ROH World Tag Team Titles
*American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ***3/4

*4/24/09*
Eddie Edwards vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/4

*9/25/09 - Anything Goes Boston Streetfight*
Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen - **1/4

*HDNet Episode 46*
American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/2

*HDNet Episode 55 - ROH World TV Title Tournament Finals*
Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards - ****

*5/8/10*
Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/4

*7/24/10 - Tag Wars 2010 Tournament - 1st Round*
The American Wolves vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico - ***1/2

*8/27/10*
Eddie Edwards vs. Tyler Black - ***1/2

*8/28/10*
Eddie Edwards vs. Colt Cabana - **1/2

*9/10/10 - ROH World TV Title*
Eddie Edwards vs. Erick Stevens - **1/2

*HDNet Episode 81 - ROH World TV Title*
Eddie Edwards vs. Necro Butcher - **1/4

*12/18/10*
Eddie Edwards vs. Sonjay Dutt - **1/4

*2/25/11*
Eddie Edwards vs. Kenny King - ***1/4

*2/26/11 - ROH World TV Title*
Eddie Edwards vs. Christopher Daniels - ***3/4

*3/18/11*
Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin - ***3/4

*3/19/11 - ROH World Title*
Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong - ****


Probably the weakest of the new best ofs released due to both Eddie spending a little time trying to find himself as a singles wrestler in ROH while being great with Davey as The American Wolves and the poor booking of the tv title in it's early stages. It's also limited by better Wolves matches being on other discs while trying to not let the Wolves run diminish his singles run.​


----------



## septurum

Are any of CZW's Best of The Best tourneys worth watching?


----------



## Certified G

septurum said:


> Are any of CZW's Best of The Best tourneys worth watching?


Yes definitely. Most feature some great independent talent. You should also wait for BotB 2012, it has some great names announced like Uhaa Nation, AR Fox, Sami Callihan and Chuck Taylor.


----------



## Mark.

Some of these auctions will be over within 1 or 2 days.

*DGUSA Open The Historic Gate*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130666633069?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH 7th Anniversary Show*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130667379886?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Driven*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130667391235?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130667400564?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Fifth Year Festival*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130667403978?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Supercard Of Honor IV*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130667407474?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Final Battle 2008*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130669592360?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Final Battle 2007*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130669609052?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VI*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130669614893?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V Nights 1 & 2*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130669622271?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## TelkEvolon

septurum said:


> Are any of CZW's Best of The Best tourneys worth watching?


Hell. Yes.


----------



## septurum

TelkEvolon said:


> Hell. Yes.


Nice. Just put in an order for 8,9 and 10.


----------



## smitlick

septurum said:


> Nice. Just put in an order for 8,9 and 10.


Would've gone for some older ones. The later ones haven't been as good but still have a good match or 2.


----------



## Rickey

Don't know how to use the hide/spoiler tags, picture is huge.
http://www.rohwrestling.com/sites/default/files/riseprovedvdfinal.jpg



> Two disc set which includes the "Rise & Prove" event from February 17, 2012 in Cincinnati and the "ROH Underground" show from Norfolk, VA from January 21, 2012.
> 
> Disc 1- Rise & Prove- Cincinnati, OH 2/17/12
> 
> 1. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin
> 
> 2. Rise & Prove Tag Team Tournament- Match #1: Shiloh Jones & Rudy Switchblade vs. Sean Casey & Chris Silvio
> 
> 3. Rise & Prove Tag Team Tournament- Match #2: Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls vs. Alabama Attitude
> 
> 4. No Holds Barred Match: Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong
> 
> 5. Mike Mondo vs. Samson Walker
> 
> 6. Rise & Prove Tag Team Tournament- Finals: Winners Match #1 vs. Winners Match #2
> 
> 7. Proving Ground Match: World TV Champion Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer
> 
> 8. World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly
> 
> Disc 2- ROH Underground- Norfolk, VA 1/21/12
> 
> 1. Kenny King vs. Andy "Right Leg" Ridge
> 
> 2. "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett vs. Grizzly Redwood
> 
> 3. Adam Cole vs. Kevin Steen
> 
> 4. World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander
> 
> 5. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Team A1
> 
> 6. Proving Ground Match: World TV Champion Jay Lethal vs. Tommaso Ciampa
> 
> 7. Winning Team Gets A World Tag Team Title Shot: Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin


----------



## Chismo

So, they are releasing Underground... as a fucking bonus disc? Wow...


----------



## Manu_Styles

I´m glad they release Underground, there were really pissed with the look of the venue and some site report that maybe they won´t release it.


----------



## Concrete

Yeah, I'm not going to complain if for the house show double shots they release both on dvd. Battle of the Carolinas looks like one of the better releases this year from ROH just because there looks like there is some quality mixed with twice the matches. Hopefully Underground passes to at least be tolerable so it is worth the price.


----------



## septurum

smitlick said:


> Would've gone for some older ones. The later ones haven't been as good but still have a good match or 2.


NOW you tell me...haha, it's ok. I will work my way backwards.


----------



## musdy

Latest smartmark order:
Best of the Best V
All 3 nights of KOT 2011
Best of Sara Del Rey
Chikara Best of 2010


----------



## Concrete

Since someone said something about the latest Best of the Best tournaments not being the best, could someone tell me which are the best Best of the Best tournaments and WHY?


----------



## Bubz

The best of the best of The Best Of The Best?

Sorry, just had to


----------



## heyman deciple

Anyone watch any of the ACW shows?

Portia Perez and some of their youtube stuff is getting me curious.


----------



## KingCrash

enlightenedone9 said:


> Since someone said something about the latest Best of the Best tournaments not being the best, could someone tell me which are the best Best of the Best tournaments and WHY?


From the ones I've seen:

BOTB 5/2005 - Good tournament with the first PWG SoCal guys, Steen & Generico & Mike Quackenbush taking spots alongside a motivated B-Boy, Hero & Claudio. May also have the best tournament finals match in the four way.

BOTB 6/2006 - Another solid tournament with the CZW/ROH feud giving spots to guys like Aries & Daniels and a very good tag title match between BLKOUT's thugs in Kingston & Joker vs. Necro Butcher & Super Dragon. Generally weak non-tournament matches though.

BOTB 7/2007 - A step down from the last two tournaments but still decent with the winner having good matches throughout and two good semifinal four-ways, one reminding people of the 05 final. Also featured a match during the horrid Team CZW vs. Team Maven feud.

BOTB 8/2008 - Where the bottom almost falls out of the tournament; it's only noticeable for how amusing Chuck Taylor is and some of the weird booking of the show.

BOTB 9/2009 - Where the bottom falls outs. A guy originally not booked turns out to have the best match on the show, the replay of the tournament of death final (because Nick Gage almost died) was meh, the world title match was even worse with a Trent Acid who either was high or smoked away all his talent and the finals were flat. Was the beginning of great pilled-up Nick Gage promos.

BOTB 10/2011 - Back to a return to form with talent from BJW, ROH, PWG & DGUSA meshing well with the CZW guys to make the best tournament since 05. Also had a great deathmatch in Havoc/Kasai which in the end may have overshadowed the finals. Just stop after Havoc/Kasai, put in Night Of Infamy from last year and pretend the main event is the finals.


----------



## EmbassyForever

"Rise & Prove" looks like a good one.


----------



## Manu_Styles

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/march-27th-newswire

- Ring of Honor returns to The Du Burns Arena in Baltimore, MD on April 7th for another set of “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV Tapings. *ROH officials are excited to announce that they have signed CHIKARA Trios action that will be contested under Lucha rules.* More details soon. Tickets for our Du Burns Arena return are available here.

- Prince Nana and Truth Martini have come to a “deal” that will benefit both parties. More info soon.


----------



## geraldinhio

Chikara wrestlers on ROH TV ! Wow,I wonder how this will play out. It's probably the colony signed , well thats the first team that comes to mind when I think of a Chikara trio team. One can only assume Kingston will make an apperance too.


----------



## Chismo

The Colony vs. TJ Perkins, Adam Cole & Eddie Edwards, that's what I want.


----------



## smitlick

Thats fantastic. Also Best of the Best V is one I'd go for straight away.

16 Carat 2012 is available from wXw's site as well.


----------



## Punkhead

I've got a question:
Who are Bumpin' Uglies from JCW?


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

HOT vs 3.Ole


----------



## DarloKid

*Preston City Wrestling (PCW) - A New Beginning (debut show)*

*Match 1 PCW Quater finals - Joey Hayes vs CJ Banks*
***1/4 - great way to open the promotion really hot opener to work the crowd up

*Match 2 PCW Quater finals - Noam Dar vs Sam Bailey*
**3/4 - a decent little match up, i was really impressed with Noam Dar

*Match 3 Shaun 'The Hammer'Davis vs Luke Future and Aiden Powell*
N/A a total squash match which was a lot of fun

*Match 4 El Ligero vs Prince Ameen*
*** - really good match with both men working to their strengths and a nice spot with the crowd, El Ligero is great and you can see why on the UKFF boards he was voted the best wrestler in the UK for 2011

*Match 5 T Bone vs Dave Mastiff*
** 3/4 a good match up that was really heating up another 5 mins and this would have been a really good big man match up, T Bone was really impressive

*Match 6 Dave Rayne vs Mad Man Manson*
N/A what can i say about this match well it was a great fun comedy match that had be laughing out loud a few time,there was however very little wrestling,but the crowd loved it
*
Match 7 Team Shag ( Colt Cabana & Greg Burridge) vs Martin Kirby and Nathan Cruz *
*** another really good match and great comedy which included a dance off between the two teams and the actual wrestling between the two teams was really good

Overall for a debut show this was really good, not a bad match all night and two good comedy matches which the crowd loved only negative was these two matches were both together and some may find this abit to much. As im new to the british scene this was a first time i had seen alot of these wrestlers and i was impressed with all of them especially T Bone who has star written all over him. Head over to the Preston City Wrestling facebook page to get this show for the bargain price of only £5​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Battle Of The Icons*

*1. I Quit Match*
Jimmy Rave vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/4

2. Pelle Primeau vs Adam Pearce
*1/4

3. Chris Hero vs Christopher Daniels vs Claudio Castagnoli
**3/4

*4. Last Man Standing Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer
***1/4

5. The Havana Pitbulls vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4

6. Brent Albright & Lacey vs Colt Cabana & Sara Del Rey
**1/4

7. Generation Next vs Delirious, Davey Richards & Shingo
***3/4

*8. ROH World Title Match*
Homicide vs Samoa Joe
***1/4


*ROH - Transform*

1. The YRR vs Delirious, El Generico & Mike Quackenbush
**1/4

2. Chris Hero & Sara Del Rey vs Ernie Osiris & Alexa Thatcher
*

3. Jigsaw vs Roderick Strong
**3/4

4. Jimmy Jacobs vs Jack Evans
**1/2

5. Claudio Castagnoli vs Austin Aries
***1/2

6. Bobby Fish & Eddie Edwards vs BJ Whitmer & Shane Hagadorn
**

7. Brent Albright vs Kevin Steen
***1/4

*8. FIP Heavyweight Title*
Erick Stevens vs Bryan Danielson
***3/4

9. The Age of the Fall vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4
​


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Good Times, Great Memories*

Mike Quackenbush vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Hallowicked vs. Gran Akuma vs. Jigsaw vs. Delirious- ***1/2
Christopher Daniels vs. Erick Stevens- **1/2
Homicide vs. Brent Albright vs. Jimmy Rave vs. BJ Whimter- ***
Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero- ***1/2
Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo- ****
Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong- ***1/2
Briscoes vs. Motor City Machine Guns- ****3/4
Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce- **3/4​


----------



## geraldinhio

Steen is pure gold , I hope he actually wears the mask. :lmao Hard to belive Steen vs Kingston never happened. Should be great.


----------



## musdy

He needs to wear the mask.


----------



## Cactus

*PWS - WrestleReunion VI*

Adam Page vs Arik Royal
_Interrupted by a legend who made me mark the hell out. _
*N/A*

*Special Referee is Mick Foley*
BG James & Kip James vs Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner
_A dud but in the fun sense of the word. This match went on way too long, but all wrestlers involved seemed to be having a fun time._
*DUD*

*World Of Sport Rules Match*
Colt Cabana vs Fit Finlay
_Decent, but Cabana was going for a comedy match while Finlay was trying to keep it serious and this really hurt the match._
***½*

Caleb Konley & Cedric Alexander vs Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri
_Whipwreck's still got it. Typical PWG styled tag match._
***¾*

Demus 316 vs Mascarita Dorada
_I'll admit it, most of the score comes from those two sick Dorada's spots._
*****

*LA Street Fight*
Kevin Steen vs Tommy Dreamer
_Started out as a fun brawl, but really dragged after the ten minute mark._
**¾*

Jake Manning vs Roderick Strong
_Manning has a cool 'manscout' character, but unfortunately much like Roderick, he has a thing about showing personality in a match. Boring uncharacteristic matwork with a few big spots. _
***

Davey Richards vs Harry Smith
_Suffers from your usual Richards errors which really does stop this from being great, but I thought this was a very good match._
****½*

El Generico & The Great Sasuke vs The Young Bucks
_I was expecting a MOTY, so it's no secret that I'm a tad disappointed. It was cool however to see Sasuke and all his signature spots._
*****

*WrestleRoyale Match*
_A Royal Rumble-styled match filled with a number of familiar faces. Where else can you see Carlos Colon attack Gangrel with a stick? It was fucking terrible, but what were you expecting?_
*DUD*

*Overall:*
It feels like a PWG show, but less spot-heavy and packed with 'legends'. Check it out if you are bored.​


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Best of the Best V*

1. Super Dragon vs Chris Bosh
***

2. Excalibur vs El Generico
**3/4

3. Chris Hero vs Brandon Thomaselli
**3/4

4. Kenny The Bastard vs Kevin Steen
**1/2

5. Arik Cannon vs Mike Quackenbush
***1/4

6. Claudio Castagnoli vs Derek Frazier
**3/4

7. B-Boy vs Sabian
***

8. Ebessan vs Nate Webb
**3/4

9. El Generico vs Super Dragon
***3/4

10. Chris Hero vs Kevin Steen
***1/4

11. Claudio Castagnoli vs Mike Quackenbush
****

12. B-Boy vs Ebessan
**

*13. CZW Tag Team Title Match*
The H8 Club vs DJ Hyde & Toby Klein
*

14. BLKOUT vs Sexxxy Eddy & Nate Webb
**1/2

15. Mike Quackenbush vs B-Boy vs Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
****-****1/4



*CZW - Cage of Death 4*

*1. Cage of Death*
Zandig vs Lobo
**1/2
Ridiculous bumps but lacked any real flow other then some batshit crazy stuff.

*2. 10 Man Elimination Tag*
Rockin' Rebel, Greg Matthews, Danny Rose, Chris Cash & GQ vs The Irish Drinking Team, Derek Frazier, Jon Dahmer & Adam Flash
**3/4

3. Z-Barr vs Rick Feinberg & Hurricane Kid
*1/4

*4. Submission Match*
Josh Prohibition vs Nick Berk
**1/2

*5. CZW Jr Heavyweight No1 Contenders Match*
M-Dogg20 vs Sonjay Dutt vs Ruckus
**3/4
Spots. 

*6. CZW Tag Team Title Match*
The H8 Club vs Chris Hero & B-Boy
*

*7. TLC Match*
The Backseat Boys vs Nick Mondo & Ric Blade
***1/4

*8. CZW World Title - Iron Man Rules*
The Messiah vs Justice Pain
*3/4


*CZW - Cage of Death 5*

1. Jon Dahmer & Cory Kastle vs Jude & Niles Young vs DJ Hyde & Jamie Samuels
DUD

2. Shun The Kabuki Kid vs Krystian Wolf vs GQ vs Rick Feinberg
1/2*

3. Rebels Army vs Nick Berk & Z-Barr vs The Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
*

*4. CZW Jr Heavyweight Title No1 Contenders*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Derek Frazier vs Sabian
**

*5. CZW Iron Man Title*
Jimmy Rave vs Trent Acid
***

*6. CZW Iron Man Title No1 Contenders*
Alex Shelley vs B-Boy vs Chris Hero
***

*7. Ladder Match*
Joker vs Chris Cash
***1/4

*8. CZW Jr Heavyweight Title*
Sonjay Dutt vs Ruckus
**3/4

*9. Cage of Death*
Adam Flash, B-Boy, The Backseat Boys, Nate Hatred & The Messiah vs Ian Knoxxx, Lobo, New Jack, Nick Gage, The Wifebeater & Zandig
**1/2​


----------



## DarloKid

*Preston City Wrestling (PCW) - Road to Glory*

Preston City Wrestling held their second show just a month on from their first show A New Beginning, which i thought was a solid debut show and rather enjoyable, lets see how PCW faired with their second outing including the semi finals and finals in their quest to crown the first ever PCW Champion .

*Match 1 PCW Championship Semi Final - Noam Doar vs Joey Hayes [***]*
Joey Hayes opens the show yet again in another enjoyable solid opener, Noam Doars working of the leg was a joy to watch in a really competitive semi final match up, this match also allowed the PCW vs PBW storyline to continue with Lionheart assisting Noam Dar picking up the win over Joey Hayes.

*Match 2 -Shaun 'The Hammer' Davis vs Luke Future, Aiden Powel and Corry E [No Rating]*
Like from the first show, this was another enjoyable squash, Preston's own The Hammer is massively over with the crowd and with time is going to be one of the main players with PCW, the guys is massive.


*Match 3 - The Blackpool Blondes vs Disco Madness (Sam Bailey and Mad Man Manson) [**1/4]*
A fun comedy match between these teams, Mad Man Manson is hilarious the guy is a class act and the wrestling in this match between the two teams was decent.

*Match 4 - PCW Championship Semi Final - T Bone vs Kris Travis [***1/2]*
Great match between T Bone and Travis, the match started with some brawling in the crowd and on route to them both making their way back into the ring where they both went at it at full tilt, with some great wrestling and some stiff action. T Bone came out of this match looking like a superstar. Shame this match couldn't have gone on a bit long as both men would have torn the building down, but with the finals of this tourney happening later on in the night its understandable that the match time had to be kept down. I'd love to see these two have a bit longer and go at it again in the near future.

*Match 5 - Lionheart vs Jack Gallagher [***]*
PBW's Lionheart contested with Jack Gallagher (who had a corker of a match with ROH Champ Davey Richards in July '11 in FSW,i had that match at around about ****1/4/****1/2 level) in a fairly good match up. After the match the angle between PCW vs PBW was further enhanced with Lionheart calling out Kris Travis and both agreeing to a Last Man Standing Match at the next show of PCW vs PBW.

*Match 6 - Dave Rayne's Open Challenge [*]*
this match was all storyline advancment, Rayne ended up accepting a challenge from a guy out of the crowd called Dave who turned out to be a PBW roster member and what ensured was a 3-1 beat down on Dave Rayne by the PBW guy, Noam Dar and Lionheart and them declaring war on PCW. leading on to ......
*
Match 7 - Noam Dar vs T Bone [***1/2}*
Another really good match , Lionheart and 'Dave' were at ringside doing their all to distract T Bone and assist Noam Dar, until the PCW locker room lead by Kris Travis pilled out to run them off. With it down to Noam Dar by himself both him and T Bone went at it at a high pace and hardly no rest spots which is surprising considering they had already wrestled in the night. Again Noam Dar's leg work was top notch and T Bone's selling of it was top notch, accumulating in his leg lock submission really had me thinking he was gonna make T Bone tap. Both guys then went on to kick the shit out of each other and have a really good title match with T Bone in the end picking up the win.


Overall thoughts this show was a real improvement over PCW's debut (which itself was really solid and good), and the story line advancement between PCW vs PBW,which incidentally is the name of the next PCW event is great i carn't wait to get that show watched. Match of the night for me was T Bone vs Kris Travis, and really only the Dave Rayne match not being up to much but that was all just for storyline development. Putting the title on T Bone was the right move for me he has the look and the right man to be at the top of the company and is a really good worker for a big man,i wouldnt be surprised in a year or two if the 'E or TNA gave him try out, i think he can be that good. Head over to PCW's facebook page and pick this DVD up, you guys won't be disappointed !​


----------



## Mark.

These are all ending within 23 hours:


*ROH Final Battle 2008*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130669592360?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Final Battle 2007*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130669609052?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VI*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130669614893?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V Nights 1 & 2*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130669622271?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## smitlick

Just Listed these

ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170816922243#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Revolution USA & Revolution Canada
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170816922243#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## EffectRaven

*ROH: Homecoming 2012*

Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Future Shock ***

*Four Corner Survival*
Mike Bennett vs. Tomasso Ciampa vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Andy Ridge **1/2

Kevin Steen vs. Kenny King ***1/4-***1/2

Michael Elgin vs. Chris Hero ****

*No Holds Barred*
Roderick Strong vs. Adam Cole ****

*Proving Ground*
The Briscoes vs. Hallowicked and Jigsaw ***1/4

*ROH World Title*
Davey Richards vs. Jay Lethal ***1/2-***3/4​

Turned out to be a really good top to bottom show! If you have no interest in purchasing it atleast check out Elgin/Hero and Cole's awesome performance. Richards vs. Lethal II was slightly better than this but still a very good match.


----------



## smitlick

Just Listed these as well

ROH Buffalo Stampede
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170817017919#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Back To Basics
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170817018654#ht_500wt_1202

ROH 9th Anniversary Show
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170817019451#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## DarloKid

*New Generation Wrestling (NGW) - Eternal Glory 3, Dec 4th 2011*

NGW are a British promotions based in the North of England in Hull, i myself have never seen anything of them before but have heard great reviews about them, so i started my venture into NGW watching what many including the promoter himself on the UKFF forums have said has being there best ever show, so here we go ......

First off i have to say what a stage set up NGW have, they have a great looking stage with a TV built into it to play promos for the crowd, and also an entrance ramp, this has to be one of the best set ups in all of independent wrestling if not the best !!!
*
Match 1 - Rampage Brown vs Zack 'Diamond' Gibson vs Dean Allmark vs Avian [***]*
The opening contest of the night was given a good amount of time 17mins plus from what i can remember (i don't write the times down), and they got alot of action into this match Avian and Dean Allmark exhibited some great high speed wrestling, and Gibson and Allmark engaged in some classy mat wrestling and then you had the athletic powerhouse of former FCW trainee Rampage Brown a star in the making for NGW who will probably become a major player in the company. Rampage took the win pinning Allmark, after Gibson and Avian were DQ'ed for brawling on the outside and being counted out. This was a good match but i just felt the guys good have turned it up a gear or two,but i suspect this wasn't done as not to burn the crowd out to early and this match was used to warm the crowd up for the rest of the nights action
*
Match 2 - Danny V vs Sam Bailey [**1/2]*
Due to the great video package, i was brought right up to speed for this match, basically Danny V had been put out of action for 9 months by a mystery assailant and there was a big who done it, which turned out to be the then fan favourite Sam Bailey. This was Danny V's return match in a real grudge match up. This match was fairly decent but for a grudge match it was lacking that intensity and just came across as just another match on the card, what both guys did was fairly decent. Bailey picked up the win after an assist from Zack Gibson. After the match Zack Gibson and Bailey beat up on Danny V until his brother Avian ran in to make the save, setting up a tag match for in the future.

*Match 3 - The Predators (Joseph Conners & Paul Malen) vs Los Amigos (El Ligero & Dara Diablo) for the NGW Tag Team Titles [***3/4]*
this was the final of a tag team tournament NGW had set up to crown their first ever tag champs,before the match a highlight package is played showing action from previous rounds of the tourney at past events. This was a great match and the crowd was shit hot through out it. Los Amigos are over massive as fan favourites and The Predators played the heels against the massively over face's to perfection, using great tag tactics and underhand antics with some great tag team double teaming moves. The match started all out with some brawling outside with Ligero taking a nasty looking bump on the run way setup, what followed was some crazy action and some great dives out the ring by Diablo and El Ligero onto their foes. The in ring action saw El Ligero isolated for long period of time by the predators, trying to get that desperate tag to his partner which the crowd were lapping up. When said tag came the action picked up again with some great near falls. The finish came when one of the predators used the belts to clock Diablo over the head and pick up the win, however another ref came down to tell the ref what had gone on and the match restarted, resulting with Malen being knocked out the ring and Ligero and Diablo hitting their finishers on Conners and picking up the win and becoming the first ever NGW tag champs. The crowd went crazy for the finish.
*
Match 4 - Stixx vs Colossus Kennedy [***1/4]*
Agian a super promo package brought me right up to speed with this feud. This was a really good big man match up one of the better ones i have ever seen, both guys beat the shit out of each other, i especially liked the nod to Wrestlemania 3 with stixx scoop slamming the huge Colossus Kennedy and then hitting the leg drop. The finish came when Stixx caught Kennedy going up top and hitting a scoop slamming type manevour, which i thought was a weak finish to a really good match.

*Match 5 - Nigel McGuinness vs Jack Gallagher [***3/4]*
wow what a match this was as part of McGuiness's retirement tour, one for the purists out there, and was an absolute joy to watch. Both guys put on a wrestling clinic wearing and beating one an others arms,the transitions and reversals were mesmerizing at times and Gallagher kept up with Nigel every step of the way. The wearing of the arms played a part in the finish with McGuinness locking Gallagher in a cross face and then Gallagher hitting the arm bar on Nig and both transitioning into each others submission. The finish came with Gallagher kicking out of a tour of London by McGuinness, and has McGuinness went to hit another assault on Gallagher, Gallagher jumped guard and took McGuinness down and hooked in an armbar, a last gasp pin attempt by McGuinness still in the armbar was not enough as he had to tap with crowd chanting 'Please don't Tap'. Great match such a shame it only went about 13 mins as this would have been a classic if they went any longer, however i suspect limitations regarding McGuinness might have played in the match being short, Nevertheless this was a great pure wrestling match,
*
Match 6 - the 'Showstealer' Nathan Cruz (c) vs Matt Myers for the NGW Championship title [****1/2]*
another phenomenal highlights package brought me right upto speed with this feud that had been two year ongoing, Cruz and Myers were best friends since childhood, but Cruz turned on Myers to advance his career adding the showstealer moniker he took from Alex Shane and eventually winning the NGW Championship title. The crowd was shit hot for this match the noise on the DVD was deafening i can only imagine what it was like in the actual arena itself, Cruz's entrance was great for an indy promotion accompanied to the ring by his entourage. The match had every emotion, brawling in the crowd, some great wrestling in ring, intensity and that sense of hatred between the two wrestlers and false finishes along with some stiff action and some great story telling , what i also liked was the blocking of each others finishes at times teasing the crowd at times. One thing that i loved about the match was Myers had the chance to hit his finisher the shinning wizard on his one time best friend,but showed him what appeared compassion,but Cruz took advantage of the situation,i loved that bit of story telling between the two. Cruz hit Myers with everything he had and Myers the same to Cruz and the crowd loved every bit of it. The finish came when Cruz laid out the ref and his entourage got involved which back fired with them all getting laid out Myers had the pin on Cruz after hitting him with a brief case one of Cruz's entourage brought in the ring to help assit Cruz. Melanie Price then got flattened by Cruz himself by accident and Myers hit him with the shinning Wizard kick for the 3 and to win the NGW Championship. The crowd went crazy they had seen two local grown hull lads tear the building down in an epic battle, the locker room emptied out to celebrate with Myers and then the crowd got in the ring and hoisted him up on their shoulders and then proceeded to chant 'he's our champion' was really a great scene to close the show.


Overall thoughts - My god what a show from top to bottom it was class, i was blown away with how good this event was, it really was fantastic, it appears that Eternal Glory is NGW's Wrestlemaina type event and man didn't it deliver. The crowd played their part in a great night of action they were phenomenal. The main event was an epic match up with two former best friends and now enemies going at it. This card had everything pure technical wrestling, highflying action and great tag team wrestling. Go out and buy this DVD, two really great matches and a classic in the main event with solid supporting match ups, what are you guys waiting for ? buy it now !!!! head over to NGW website for all your NGW DVD needs. NGW look as though their going places their storylines are great they have an excellent set up and the promo videos are first class !​


----------



## Cactus

^ Keep up with the UK Indies reviews. They may not be the best scene in the world but it's cool to see it being discussed because it's so close to home. I posted a 4FW show review a few pages back too.


----------



## smitlick

ROH on HDNet Volume 7
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170817223259#ht_500wt_1202

PWG Sells Out Volume 1 - OOP
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170817227216#ht_1248wt_1185

PWG Sells Out Volume 2 - OOP
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170817230169#ht_1194wt_1185


----------



## DarloKid

Cactus said:


> ^ Keep up with the UK Indies reviews. They may not be the best scene in the world but it's cool to see it being discussed because it's so close to home. I posted a 4FW show review a few pages back too.



yeah am enjoying writing the reviews, have never really done it before. I think the British wrestling scene at the moment is thriving. Today alone there is a massive BritWres Fest event thats being promoted as putting British wrestling on the map so to speak,i think Alex Shane as something to do with it, the card looks great. From what i have seen of PCW's first couple of shows they have done, once they hit their stride their going to be a major player on the British indy scene. NGW look a great company as well that last show i reviewed was tremendous, apparently from what i have read their story lines are meant to be well thought of and really good.

Some promotions am yet to watch get great praise as well there is NBW Southside, they have a show today as well,plus a great looking one night tourney coming up at the end of the month called speed king featuring stand out wrestlers like PAC, Marty Scrull, El Ligero, Noam Dar, Mark Haskins, Kris Travis and Martin Kirby along with others which should be a cracking show.

Fight Club Pro is also meant to be really good and having working links with CZW and BJW, which resulted in a 3 event weekender,which am hopefully going to pick up on DVD soon.

GPW and FSW are again meant to be great i just got all 7 of last years FSW events for £25, am not sure if that offer is still on.


----------



## Certified G

I'm watching CZW New Heights 2011 currently, and holy shit that Sami Callihan vs Necro Butcher sucked balls. I was expecting some brutally stiff action but it was pretty boring all around.. kinda dissapointed.
I'll give me star ratings with some added comments somewhere next week as I won't be going online 'till next week as I don't want WrestleMania 28 and the following Raw spoiled for me (I cant watch it until next week due to work and school exams)..


----------



## smitlick

*AIW - Battlebowl 2011*

1. Joey The Snake & Dalton Castle vs Mr RBI & Maximo Suave
*1/4

2. Bobby Beverly & Gregory Iron vs Hobo Joe & Ben Fruith
*1/2

3. Chest Flexor & Shiima Xion vs AERO! & Shawn Blaze
*1/2

4. The Duke & Colt Cabana vs K.Fernandez & Corey Winters
DUD

5. Luis Diamante & The Kombat Kidd vs Christian Faith & Facade
1/2*

*6. AIW Womens Title*
Jessicka Havok vs Sera Feeny
*

7. El Generico vs Tim Donst
***

*8. AIW Absolute Title*
Johnny Gargano vs Jimmy Jacobs
***3/4

9. Irish Airborne vs The Super Smash Brothers
***1/2-***3/4

*10. Battlebowl*
Shiima Xion vs The Duke vs Gregory Iron vs Facade vs Chest Flexor vs Bobby Beverly vs Colt Cabana vs Christian Faith vs Dalton Castle vs Joey The Snake
*1/2​


----------



## Mark.

Thank you to anyone who bought any DVDs from me! The following will soon be back up for auction:

Death Before Dishonor V Night 2
Death Before Dishonor VI
Final Battle 2007
Supercard Of Honor IV
Fifth Year Festival Finale

And also going up for the first time:
Manhattan Mayhem II
Supercard Of Honor III

Please let me know if any of these interest you.


----------



## DarloKid

*FutureShock 49 - Hero's Fall Part One, February 27th 2011*

This is my first venture into FutureShock wrestling (FSW) based in Stockport in the North West of England, actually i tell a lie this dvd came as part of all of last years FutureShock events in a boxset for £25, and i just had to see the much raved about Jack Gallagher vs Davey Richards match (which does live up to the hype) which happens at FSW 52. From what i have heard FSW are one of the premier promotions in the North West of England along with NGW, GPW, XWA and the recently formed PCW, so without further a do lets get this review started.
*
Match 1 - Dangerous Damon Leigh vs Cyanide [*3/4]*
I wasn't a fan of this match at all, what both guys did was okish, but the match its self just seemed like a run of the mill and both guys going through the motions, the crowd sounded none existent as well.

*Match 2 - Team Gallagher (Jack Gallagher, Action Jackson, Jynkz and Evan Sarven) vs Blonde Jovi and High and Mighty [**1/4]*
Ive seen Jack Gallagher a few times and the guys great, and there appears to be a buzz about the guy on the British Indy scene,in this match he was tagging with 3 XWA rookies and you could really tell. Action Jackson looked orite in what he did and the best out of the 3 rookies all be it a bit green but someone who could have a future, Jynkz did very little bar a top rope dive to the outside on the opposition team. Evan Sarven was the real weak link he looked awkward out of his depth and real sloppy. High & Mighty did little in this match, it was really Gallaghers interaction with the heel team of Blonde Jovi and in particular Axel Rage of Blonde Jovi. who look a real solid tag pairing, was on the money and made this match fairly decent, Gallagher got the win when Rage tapped to the armbar.

*Match 3 - FutureShock Tag Team Championship match, The Models (c) (Delicious Danny Hope and Hot Stuff (Joey) Hayes) vs 101% Proof ( Jimmy O'Shea and Danny Boy Evans) [**]*
Another match where it seemed both teams were just going through the motions and a quiet crowd didn't help.The Models who were accompanied to the ring by the 'It Girl' Melanie Price, look a really good tag team with a great prima donna Esq heal persona, ive seen Hayes before and he is classy wrestler and Hope looked decent as well. The problem i had in this match was all 101% proof did was throw punches and kicks. In all of the 14 min match they only did by my counting two wrestling moves all match a spinebuster twice (i know there gimmick was two drunks but two moves thats abit of a joke) by Danny Boy Evans who looked the better of two in 101% proof, The Models made the match watchable but that's about it and retained their titles.

*Match 4 - Sean Daniels vs The Nordic Warrior [*1/2]*
This was the pro-wrestling debut of FutureShock trainee Sean Daniels going up against the massive Nordic Warrior, i wouldn't even say Daniels looked half the size of the Nordic Warrior, more like a quarter the guys huge. For what it was, a squash it was rather entertaining, Daniels put up a valiant effort and rocked the big man but ended up on the wrong side of the 3 count. I couldn't understand the booking of this match, as i say this is my first viewing of FSW, and i presume the Nordic Warrior is their monster type wrestler but he was made to look anything but in this match with Daniels getting far to much offence in during the match.
*
Match 5 - The Blossom Twins (Hannah & Holly Blossom) vs Charlotte Quinn and The Artiste Formerly Known As Rebecca James [**1/2]*
This match was apparently the birth of FutureShock's womens division and judging by this match up it has the potential to be really good. Quinn and James were making their FSW debuts,but it was The Blossom Twins who came out this match looking like stars, and a non existant crowd all night started to liven up as the Blossom Twins exhibited some good mat wrestling and some high - flying antics. Quinn wrestled most of this match for he team while she looked ok she looked nothing flash, Rebecca James in small glipse's looked good and has a good heel gimmick going for her. The Blossom Twins picked up the win in this one.

*Match 6 - FutureShock Championship match - Raynaldo (c) vs Dave Rayne [**3/4]*
This match was originally meant to be a 3 way including the Ascension Alex Shane,however he was not there as highlighted by his group of Greg Lambert and his minions, and cut for me a poor promo which was played on the TV screen for the fans, i guessed the big turn half way through the promo, which was Rayne turning heel and clocking Raynaldo over head with the belt and the match got under way, again i don't know if the crowd were in shock but there appeared little reaction from them and they were quiet through out the match. Also for a main event both guys were given very little time about 10 minutes, but what they did produce was solid enough, Raynaldo had the match won but Lambert pulled the ref out the ring allowing Rayne time to recover and hit a stranglehold face plant time move to pick up the win and the title.


Overall thoughts - Well for my first time watching FSW i was a little let down after the massive hype i had heard about them, this event might just have been a bad day at the office for them i hope. I can't really recommend this show, unless you get it as apart of the special £25 boxset of all FSW's 2011 events, the crowd as well sounded none existent throughout the event as well. Although the Negatives there are positives, Gallagher is a beast a superb wrestler from what i have seen ofhim. During this event he was award with with the 2010 Trophy that he won for winning FSW's yearly end of year tournament, and thus earning himself a title shot, for me if FSW build the company round Gallagher they can't go far wrong because he is that good. The introduction of the Women's division looks interesting and I'm intrigued to see where they take that, and Raynaldo and Rayne did well in the short time they had, one has to wonder if they had a bit more time then the match could have been really good.​


----------



## smitlick

*MECW - 18/9/10*

Chuck Taylor vs Christopher Daniels
**3/4
Far to long but amusing in parts..


*PWS - Supercard 2012 (9/3/12)*

*1. Gauntlet Match* 
Nick Brubaker vs Bill Carr vs Justin Corino vs The Big O
DUD

- The whole Sid thing sounded a lot better then it was.

2. Balls Mahoney vs Marty Jannetty
-**
Balls projectile Vomits afterwards... And yes thats negative **

3. Brett Gakiya vs CJ Esparza
**

4. Eddie Kingston vs Kevin Matthews
*

5. Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese
***
Was good but lacked any selling and psychology. Both have amazing potential though.

6. Lestat & Cannonball Guerrero vs Mark Modest & Mike Mattixx vs Lawless & Graves vs Devious & Lucifer Darksyde
DUD
Not 100% on the names but i assume that RF has them correct on his site. Either way a lot of these guys should probably stop wrestling. 

7. Jay Lethal vs Matt Hardy
**1/2
Lethal was pretty great.

8. Devon Moore vs Samuray Del Sol vs Gran Akuma vs Brian XL vs AR Fox vs Amazing Red 
**
Spots!!!

9. Smith James vs One Warrior Nation
-***
..... jesus this is fucking shite. Was waiting for commentary from Cabana & Derosa.

10. The Lone Rangers vs The Powers of Pain
DUD

11. Jerry Lynn vs Dan Maff
*1/2
Maff was injured..

12. The Sheik vs MASADA
*
Far to long....

13. Brittney Savage vs Reby Sky vs Spyra Andover
1/2*
If Reby didn't have a complete imbecile for a boyfriend, I'm pretty certain she'd get at least a developmental.

14. Colt Cabana vs Sami Callihan
**3/4

Positives - Some Hot Chicks, Some cool music, Some good workers and a few that have good potential.

Negatives - Far too long (3 1/2 hours). Far to many guys who can't work and matches either going really badly for injury/illness or just going far to long for no reason. Definitely not a good product for DVD or iPPV.​

Just listed these

ROH Champions vs All Stars plus Bonus Best of American Wolves
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170818386180#ht_502wt_1185

ROH on HDNet Volume 5
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170818386180#ht_502wt_1185


----------



## musdy

> Ring of Honor officials held a private press conference on Monday April 2nd in Baltimore and one of the major things that came out of it, something we are extremely excited to announce, is that negotiations have been finalized with one of the most respected wrestlers who has ever set foot in the ring, a near 40-year veteran of the ring wars, to make his ROH debut when we return to Toronto on May 12th!
> 
> 
> 
> After much fan demand, and weeks of back-and-forth talks, “The Belfast Bruiser” Fit Finlay comes to Ring of Honor just in time for “Border Wars” at The Ted Reeve Arena! One of the toughest men in the sport, Finlay is as world traveled a wrestler as you are likely to find, has competed against the best competition across decades, won championships everywhere, and now wants to come to ROH to fight the best of the best of today’s crop of athletes.
> 
> 
> 
> It has yet to be determined who Finlay will face on May 12th so keep an eye on ROHWrestling.com as well as our official Twitter, Facebook, and YouTube accounts for all the latest news about our live events. In the meantime, make sure you head to the ROH Store and pick up your tickets right here for our long awaited return to Toronto & the great Ted Reeve Arena!!!


Sick!!


----------



## ywall2breakerj

:mark:


----------



## Rickey

Finlay vs. Elgin?


----------



## Bubz

Awesome.


----------



## Platt

Highspots are running a very rare sale.

EDIT: I just pre-ordered PWG World's Finest and for some reason it gave me free shipping so with the discount it only cost $10.79 shipped to the UK :shocked:


----------



## musdy

WOW shipping has become so expensive.


----------



## Rickey

Free match from ROH:





For those not aware this is the street fight, will watch later. Thanks ROH.

Whoa here's another match:





Thanks ROH! *Adds to 'watch later'.*


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Another one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH4e02PnlsM&feature=g-u-u&context=G2204624FUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## DarloKid

dont you get hit with custom fees when ordering from highspots to the UK?


----------



## Manu_Styles

I like the free matches is a way to say sorry to the fans


----------



## DarloKid

*North East Wrestling Society (NEWS) - Anniversary Show, 27th May 2011*

Well for once your not going to get from me i know very little about said promotion as North East Wrestling Society are my local promotion (well 26 miles away but that's local enough for me), so i know a bit about them. North East Wrestling Society are based in the North East of England and run their shows out of the Peterlee Leisure centre. I have attended about 5 shows and all of them i have really enjoyed, although the crowds are made up of a lot of children NEWS cater for all fans in the style of wrestling they put on, whether its technical wrestling, high-flying or an all out brawl (Iceman and Lowthian put on a brutal last man standing match at one of their shows last year,involving blood,thumbtacks and just general insanity) there is normally a great mix.

Anniversary Show marked NEWS first year in business and the main event of the evening was to conclude their year long tournament and crown their first ever North East Wrestling Society champion, so less of the chit chat and onto the review .....
*
Match 1 - Pac vs Bingo Ballance vs Lowthian [**3/4]*
This match was originally meant to have been between 'The man that gravity forgot' Pac and Ireland's very own Bingo Ballance, a well known high flyer around Europe. Ive seen loads of Pac and for me the guy is world class wowing crowds all over the world from the UK to the US and Japan, its just a matter of time before he ends up in the WWE or TNA. This is my first time seeing Bingo Ballance, Pac and Ballance started the match off at a fast pace jockeying over position over an arm, until Lowthians music hit, accompanied by Julian Werther Chambers and got himself involved into the match up making it a three way. The action was really good and started with a beauty dive to the outside by Ballance onto Lowthian. When the action eventually got into the ring it was solid with Pac and Bingo Ballance bumping around for Lowthian, Ballance in particular took a nasty looking bump when he was thrown to the outside by Lowthian. Pac and Ballance got very little offense in, apart from a awesome Pac over the top rope moonsault type dive to the outside and a diamond cutter from Ballance onto Lowthian. Lowthian was made by Pac and Ballance to look like a superstar in the making and an absolute powerhouse. However, one gripe i had with this match was that it was more like a handicap match then a three way as when Lowthian became involved in the match up bar a brief sequence between Pac and Ballance which was on the money, it was them two fighting Lowthian instead together in a handicap type match feel, bar this minor niggle this match was good for what it was. I also thought the booking of this match was gutsy how many promoters would let a wrestler with only a years experience go over one internationally renowned wrestler and another European standout yet alone both together. This match played its purpose perfectly and it made Lowthian a major force in NEWS and look like a superstar.

After the match Julian Werther Chambers got on the mike and claimed that one of the particiapnts in tonights title match up had signed up to become his second client (Lowthian being his first) but wouldn't reveal who.
*
Match 2 - Fast and Furious (c) (AJ Anderson and Max Heat) vs Full Pack (Iain Robinson and Micky Long) for the NEWS Tag Team titles [***1/2]*
This is Fast and Furious's first defence of their Tag Team titles against my favourite tag team in NEWS, Full Pack. Full Pack have a great gimmick, heal Prima Donner's wearing pink who fancy themselves, its a shame the DVD didn't show their entrance has generally its hilarious the way they interact with the fans and subsequently have massive heat as a result. The action in this match up was great there was high flying action with the speedster Max Heat hitting dives to the outside, saying that the other 3 guys in this match aren't no slouches either. The in ring action was exceptional as well, Full Pack really are a great tag team with some classy double team tactics and one in particular sublime double team maneuver which the commentator on commentary called as the 'dream sequence',one slight negative in this match was the prolonged beat down of Max Heat that went a little to long for my liking but the hot tag came along and AJ Anderson hit two on the finest spinebusters you will see in wrestling today, the win came when Max Heat got the roll up on Micky Long for the 3 count. The crowd in this match were also really loud and added to the match up. With all my praise of Full Pack, Fast and Furious are really good tag team as well and complement each other perfectly and are really over with the crowd and probably the companies top babyfaces only behind the massively popular El Ligero. Both teams have great chemistry and to this day are still feuding in NEWS and putting on really good match ups amongst one another. It's great to see local talent like these put on really good match between one another.

After the match up Gorilla Warfare (Jack Norton) and John Britton went on to attack Max Heat until AJ Anderson made the save.
*
Match 3 - Order of Chaos (Cameron Kraze & Prince Ameen) vs Dragon Ryders (Lewis ‘The Dragon’ Chambers & Robbie Ryder) [***]*
Another really good match he has the young inexperienced but fast paced and high flying duo of Dragon Ryders were making their tag team debut together against the veterans of the British independent scene in Cameron Kraze & Prince Ameen. The Dragon Ryders were exciting in this match up,exhibiting high flying wrestling whilst the experience of Cameron Kraze & Prince Ameen held the match together and sold really well for their young opponents and using some great heal tag team tactics and wrestling to make a good match up here. Order of Chaos picked up the win here after the arrogant Prince Ameen clocked Robbie Ryder in the face with brass knucks when the refs back was turned and picking up the win for his team. Although they were on the losing end in this match the debuting Dragon Ryders came out this match looking really good which is a credit to the hard work to not only themselves but the hard work Cameron Kraze & Prince Ameen done in this match up to make them look good.
*
Match 4 - Lance Thunder vs Andy Swan [***1/4]*
When i looked at the card for this event i thought this match would be the sleeper match of the night so i went into this match not expecting much, but man was i wrong and i apologise to both wrestlers as in the time given they put on a corker of a little match up. Lance Thunder for his size is really agile and is an exceptional talent who showed some great technical wrestling against Andy Swan (both these guys are brothers in real life but this is never acknowledged in NEWS). Both these guys put on a very technical affair and Swan kept up move for both with the more superior Thunder. Swan picked up the win after taking everything Thunder had and rolled him up to pick up the surprise win. Again a really good performance from these two local talents and i hope to see both again in the future (am sure in the shows i have been to i haven't seen these two on the card). Lance Thunder in particular stood out and really impressed.
*
Match - El Ligero vs Martin Kirby to crown the first ever North East Wrestling Society champion [****]*
To the main event of the night then, ive seen these two wrestle in a 30 min iron man match and a Mexican street fight at subsequent NEWS events and they were really good so i knew going into this match up what to expect goodness all round and i wasn't disappointed. By the way El Ligero is over massively with the NEWS crowd and rightfully so is their number 1 babyface. Theses two put on a classy performance two friends who know each others game inside out and it showed, as each other countered one anther's moves and had one another well scouted. This match had a little bit of everything,your high flying action, some nice technical wrestling and some really stiff action as well, which had a rapid crowd on the edge of their seats through out, in a great back and forth contest. Julian Werther Chambers and Lowthian took seats at ringside and got involved in this match on both guys behalf to keep the crowd guessing who had signed on to be Julian Werther Chambers's second client. The finish in this class match came when the ref was unintentionally knocked down and Julian Werther Chambers and Lowthian got involved clocking El Ligero over the head with the ring bell thus revealing it was Kirby who had signed with Julian Werther Chambers. Ligero kicked out just, and rolled Kirby up for the 3 after Kirby accidentally knocked Lowthian of the ring apron and Ligero hit Julian Werther Chambers with a superkick to become NEWS first ever champion in a fine match up to send the crowd into a frenzy.

Overall show thoughts - A great show everything was solid on the card with the opener being the only match to drop below ***. We had a really good tag title match with both teams really going at it and a classy main event which was supported with a really solid undercard. NEWS have alot of things going right for them at the moment they have in my opinion an excellent tag team division which this DVD highlighted and ive witnessed live at subsequent shows that have happened after this DVD. In Lowthian they have a superstar in the making and a massive heat magnet, he is hated by the NEWS crowd and comes up against the champ El Ligero at NEWS next show. Another thing which is pleasing is that a lot of local talent is shown in NEWS and are given their chance to shine which they do. Pick this DVD up now its a cracking show from top to bottom you won't be disappointed, also try get a long to a NEWS show for cracking nights entertainment and a great atmosphere which was shown on this show as the crowd were noisy throughout the night. Check out NEWS through their facebook page or visit their website at http://www.newrestling.co.uk/. It's a shame NEWS don't produce more DVD's of their shows as their good and some really good matches happen, and only the crowd ever get to see them instead of a wider audience. However, that's not all the kind people at NEWS have included a bonus DVD with this release, of the Tag Team Tournament which happened at their February show in 2011, to crown the first ever Tag Team champs, so onto the action we go ......


*Match 1 - Fast & Furious (AJ Anderson & Max Heat) vs Perfect Saints (Purdie & Saint)* vs Order of Chaos (Cameron Kraze & Prince Ameen) in a tag team gauntlet match semi final for the NEWS Tag Team Titles
Fast and Furious started out with the debuting team of the Perfect Saints, in all honesty i wasn't a fan of this match i found the pace slow and at times dull, and the beat down segement of Max Heat really slowed the pace of the match down until he hit the tag to AJ Anderson. However i totally understand the pacing of this match, to conserve energy due to the finals of the tag team tourney taking place on the same night and this match was a gauntlet and winners had a match coming right up, although i didn't like the match it made sense how it played out. AJ got the pin on Purdie after Max Heat hit him with the 619 *[*1/4]*

The team of Order of Chaos (Cameron Kraze & Prince Ameen) now entered the gauntlet and things picked up, with the beating Max Heat took he didnt wrestle much of this one, with AJ taking on the veterans of Kraze and Ameen. As mentioned above i really dig the work of Cameron Kraze & Prince Ameen, some people may not find them spectacular in what they do in the ring but there work is really solid, they played the old school heal team to perfection. AJ Anderson picked up the win for his team pinning Prince Ameen after hitting him with a superkick after some previous near falls exchanged between the two teams. *[**1/4]*

*Match 2 - Full Pack (Iain Robinson & Micky Long) vs The Minto Brothers vs Project Lucha (El Ligero & Martin Kirby) n a tag team gauntlet match semi final for the NEWS Tag Team Titles*
Full Pack and the debuting Minto Brothers started out and both teams went at it full tilt which i was rather surprised at. The Minto Brothers were impressive and I'd love to see them in a NEWS ring together. Both team showed some solid tag team wrestling and some nice tag team moves. The match gradually understandable slowed down in pace but this never came as an hindrance. Full Pack picked up the win when they took an arm each and lifted Shaun Minto in the air and hitting a powerbomb like double team move. *[**1/2]*

Project Lucha then hit the ring to enter the gauntlet match, a bit of comedy between Micky Long, El Ligero and the ref posing started of this match a wise move after Full Pack just wrestled in a highly competitive match up with the Minto Brothers. This one started slow but when it really hit its stride it was very good, Full Pack were there usual heal self while Kirby and Ligero brought their usual goodness. Good Tag teaming mixed in with some neat high flying stuff from ligero and kirby and this match was enjoyable, i wouldn't mind seeing these two teams go at it again and with Full Pack fresh, and not wrestling knowing they had to conserve energy for the finals of the tag tourney. *[**3/4]*
*
Match 3 - Ladder Match - Fast and Furious (AJ Anderson & Max Heat) vs Full Pack (Iain Robinson and Micky Long) to crown the first ever NEWS Tag Team Champions [*****]*
Holy Shit !!! what a freaking match. Both teams wrestled 20 minutes at least in their respective semi final matches and then went all out busting their asses for around about 35 minutes in this classic match. There must have been about 5 legitimate times when i had me hands on my head shouting 'fucking hell' at some of the stuff these four men put themselves through, it was amazing,i was exhausted by the end of the match up. I'll try give a rundown of some of the stuff that happened in the match but forgive as ill probably miss some bits out there was that much going on. The match started off with both teams brawling around ringside , Micky Long falling on fans whilst getting beat upon by AJ, whilst Heat and Robinson went at hit around the venue. There was chairs, tables,broom sticks amongst other things used as weapons as chaos ensured throughout the match. The action got back to the ring and the in ring stuff was really great with no weapons at all being used for an extended period of time as both teams went at it full out, Full Pack hit their devastating dream sequence on Max Heat. Chaos again ensured around the arena with anything these 4 guys could get their hands on being used as weapons. After about 15 to 20 minutes the ladder came into play in the ring and the match really hit its stride some real stand out moments ill try do a rundown of some of these. After a steal chair was introduced, Micky Long proceeded to Tombstone Max Heat onto hit whilst it was in a seated position in a sick move. In what i thought was a very innovative sequence Robinson lodged the steal chair in the turnbuckle and AJ Anderson took advantage bulldogging Robinson right into it, as a result AJ's legs where lodged in the ropes and Micky Long from the vertical opposite turnbuckle delivered a leg drop onto a sitting duck which was AJ Anderson. You remember that beauty Spinebuster i said AJ delivers, he delivered it on Micky Long after running up the ladder after Long had previously turned round to fight him of slamming from the ladder straight onto the ring canvas. Max heat was hit by Robinson with a Rock Bottom type move of the ladder as well. A sick spot saw AJ Anderson pile driving Micky Long of the ring open through a table onto the floor. The big holy shit moment of the match was when Order of Chaos got involved in the match and the locker room spilled out with an all out brawl spilling out into the arena, Max Heat then, from what id say was a 25 foot balcony dived on to the fighting wrestlers blew him knocking them all down the, crazy lunatic. AJ Anderson captured the tag titles to win the match for his team when he flipped Robinson off the ladder when they were both going for the title, sending the crowd wild and the faces holstering him and Max Heat onto their shoulders in celebration and receiving a standing ovation from the fans. What a match,you guys need to see this, my write up here can't do it justice you guys need to see this with your own eyes.

Ive got to give major props to Iain Robinson, Micky Long, AJ Anderson and Max Heat, all four guys had wrestled semi final gauntlet matches previous to this ladder match in the same night and then and delivered a match like that, massive respect for that, they must have wrestled for nearly an hour in total all together through out the night.

Overall DVD thoughts- Buy this now !! you have a great main show and a bonus disc that contains a phenomenal ladder match that has to be seen what more can you guys ask for from £10 ? NEWS are a promotion as I've already said who are going places !​


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Underground 2012 Review:*

*1. Kenny King vs. Andy "Right Leg" Ridge* - **1/2

*2. "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett vs. Grizzly Redwood* - Don't care about that.

*3. Adam Cole vs. Kevin Steen* - ***1/2
STEEN IS THE MAN. ONCE AGAIN. 

*4. World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander* - ***

*5. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Team A1* - N/A

*6. Proving Ground Match: World TV Champion Jay Lethal vs. Tommaso Ciampa* - ***1/4 - ***1/2

*7. Winning Team Gets A World Tag Team Title Shot: Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin* - ****1/4
WOW, what a great match. The finish was weak, but yeah, that was REALLY good.

Post Match with H.O.T was good, it's looks like Roddy will leave them. I Wish someone like Kyle, good wrestler but awful with the mic will join them.

*Overall Rating:* I was interested in the show because of the crowd actually. But I really think the place looked good. It's looked like Chiakra show, but with more people in the crowd. I Liked it, don't know why ROH were so pissed about this. Overall pretty fun show, good matches and great ME. I Will give it.. *7.5*.​


----------



## musdy

DarloKid said:


> dont you get hit with custom fees when ordering from highspots to the UK?


Shiping is like $20 for 3 DVDs for Canada.


----------



## Rickey

highspots facebook said:


> Now thru Monday April 9th we are offering a STORE-WIDE 28% off sale to commemorate the 28th anniversary of Wrestlemania. Use Coupon Code WM28 at checkout. Not valid on wrestling ring items and custom gear.


Just ordered Shimmer Vol 38 and 39. Thanks for the heads up Seabs. Wanted to get them for a while, might as well get them during a sale.


----------



## FITZ

$5 Wrestling: This Many

I wanted to get some DVDs while in Miami but I was on a tight budget and this was the only one I could afford. Here we go I guess... 


*Dick Foley vs. "War Dawg" Rick Havok*

Why does this company have their own Tough Enough and why is there a Mick Foley impersonator? Match starts with some terrible chain wrestling and some super weak chops and slaps. Foley also hit 3 clotheslines in a row where he made no contact at all with War Dawg. Everything was sloppy, nothing looked good, the gimmick was stupid, there is still no fucking crowd at all for the show, and neither guy gave me the impression that they knew what they were doing. That being said it's probably one of the better matches that this company has had. 
*DUD *

*
Raider Rock vs. Storm Maverick*

I think both guys might be retarded. It was rather amazing how they managed to botch every single move they did. Literally every single spot was botched which was rather impressive in how terrible it was. I think you could put two random guys into the ring (and I mean guys and not wrestlers) and they would be able to do a better job than this shit. One of the worst matches I've ever seen from a technical standpoint. At least they tried to tell a story where Raider Rock just beat the shit out of Storm but all of the moves looked stupid and terrible. This was embarassing to watch. 
*-****1/2 *
*

The Shiek and Grease Monkey vs. The Cruel Connection *

This kids in the crowd actually seemed to enjoy the match. Or at least they found something entertaining to do while the match was going on. Also why the fuck is Sheik working as a face? He's literally been the only guy that appears to have any wrestling ability in the whole company and was a solid heel with his very generic gimmick. And turning him face made no sense. Also are we supposed to think the Cruel Connection members are identical? They have the same gear and made some illegal switches but the ref didn't seem to notice the obvious switches. Ending was insanely stupid as well, one of the worst roll-ups ever and the tights were held right in front of the ref but he counted to 3 anyway. Everything about this was bad. I still don't understand why The Sheik was a face and why he lost in his first match as a face. 
*-*3/4 *


*America's Team: American Idiot and Dyn-O-Mite vs. The Un-Americans: Jeff Hart and Johnny N.
*
Johnny N. apparently hates the extreme racial discrimination so he has defected to Canada and decided to team with Hart, who is obviously a Canadian. I just don't believe that he's a real Hart though. Jeff Hart never got in the ring and the Americans just beat up Johhny N. for almost the entire time. I was left wondering what the point of all of this was. Highlight of the match was a shoulder tackle, and that's all that really needs to be said. 
*DUD *

_
$5 Wrestling Championship:_
*Freight Train(c) vs. Wolfman *

Fuck, what this awful. Freight Train seems to know how to do a bodyslam and a shoulder block. Yet this guy is their champion. He doesn't sell anything and just looks stupid most of the time. Never have I seen a wrestler in some type of submission start clapping himself to get the crowd going. His comeback consisted of Wolfman running into the corner and Freight Train hitting him with this super weak elbow. How is this the main event of any type of show? I am baffled as to why the main event was just so terrible. Nothing good to say about this match. 
*-* *​

I don't know why I expected anything different. I wish I had $10 so I could have purchased a PWG DVD or just something that didn't totally suck like this DVD did. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> Highspots are running a very rare sale.
> 
> EDIT: I just pre-ordered PWG World's Finest and for some reason it gave me free shipping so with the discount it only cost $10.79 shipped to the UK :shocked:


I did the same and got free shipping. Pretty fantastic.


Just listed these

ROH - The Tokyo Summit
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170819459131#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Rising Above 2008
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170819460198#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Death Before Dishonor VII (Night 1 & 2)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170819463573#ht_500wt_1202


*Chikara - Maiden Flight of the Great Condor*

1. Kodama vs Ophidian
**

2. Archibald Peck vs Marion Fontaine
**

3. The Roughnecks vs 3.0 vs The Colony vs The Batiri
***

4. Jigsaw vs Eddie Edwards
***1/4

5. Tim Donst vs Green Ant
**3/4

*6. 12 Large Summit*
Vin Gerard vs Eddie Kingston
***1/4

*7. Campeonatos de Parejas*
F.I.S.T. vs The Throwbacks
***

8. Sara Del Rey vs Tursas
**

9. Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black vs Jakob Hammermeier & Delirious
**3/4​


----------



## Groovemachine

Aww man. I got the $10.79 PWG World's Finest deal too, but just received an email from Highspots giving me a full refund as I "didn't choose a delivery option." Which is lame as it's their fault; the only option was for free delivery. Oh well...


----------



## smitlick

Groovemachine said:


> Aww man. I got the $10.79 PWG World's Finest deal too, but just received an email from Highspots giving me a full refund as I "didn't choose a delivery option." Which is lame as it's their fault; the only option was for free delivery. Oh well...


email them back and tell them the situation. I haven't received that email yet though.


----------



## Platt

They just refunded mine as well, shame but it was worth a try.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Rise & Prove 2012 Review:*

*1. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin* - **3/4

*2. Rise & Prove Tag Team Tournament*- Match #1: Shiloh Jones & Rudy Switchblade vs. Sean Casey & Chris Silvio - **1/2

*3. Rise & Prove Tag Team Tournament*- Match #2: Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls vs. Alabama Attitude - **3/4
BODY SLAM~!

*4. No Holds Barred Match: Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong* - ***1/2
Great match, good spots.

*5. Mike Mondo vs. Samson Walker* - *1/4 
UGH.

*6. Rise & Prove Tag Team Tournament- Finals: Winners Match #1 vs. Winners Match #2* - ***

*7. Proving Ground Match: World TV Champion Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer* - ***
Great to see BJ again, and he looks in good shape.

*8. World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly* - ****1/4-****1/2

Overall Rating: Great arena, very good crowd. The ME was really great (spot-fest, but still awesome), others was like good-ok-weak. too many OVW guys. I Will give it... *7.0*, could be better if Samson-Mondo wasn't in the card.


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - Open The Ultimate Gate 2012 iPPV*


Rich Swann vs. A.R. Fox - ***1/2

Tommy Dreamer & Bobby Fish vs. The Scene (Caleb Konley & Scott Reed) - **

Sami Callihan vs. BxB Hulk - ***

*Street Fight*
D.U.F. (Pinkie Sanchez & Arik Cannon) vs. Sabu & Jon Davis - **

Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Akira Tozawa - ****

Samuray Del Sol vs. Johnny Vandal - *

Low Ki vs. PAC - ***3/4
*
Open The United Gate Titles*
Ronin (Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor) vs. Ricochet & Masato Yoshino - ****



*Dragon Gate USA - Mercury Rising 2012 iPPV*


Jon Davis vs. Bobby Fish - **1/2

Arik Cannon vs. A.R. Fox - **3/4

*Anything Goes*
Sabu vs. Sami Callihan - **

*Chuck Taylor Invitational *
Chuck Taylor vs. Lince Dorado vs. Samuray Del Sol vs. Rich Swann vs. CIMA vs. El Generico - ***3/4

The Scene vs. Los Ben Dejos (Ben Dejo & Cruz) - **

*Open The Freedom Gate*
Johnny Gargano vs. Masato Yoshino - ****1/4


Akira Tozawa, Low Ki & BxB Hulk vs. Ricochet, PAC & Masaaki Mochizuki - ****


Another good weekend from DGUSA, El Generico’s debut was great and the crowd loved it, Chuck Taylor fell perfectly into his role as a heel, Mochizuki & Tozawa had another great match & Gargano came back from the EVOLVE injury with two fine matches. Only things that were below par were the finality (hopefully) of the Sabu & Fox/D.U.F. feud and anything involving The Scene.

​


----------



## Walking Uphill

Hi. Longtime Chikara and indy wrestling fan. I've gotten out of wrestling entirely and have been selling off my collection. I've bought and sold on Ebay for years with perfect feedback. I still have quite a few ROH and PWG DVDs to sell, so I'm posting the list here. Most of the ROH are from 2004-2006 and are OOP. Virtually everything I have is in "like new" condition.

Payment is accepted through PayPal. Shipping will be via priority mail with a tracking number provided. I'll ship next business day after payment is received.

Here's the list:
*ROH $10 each*
ROH Night of Champions 3/22/03
ROH Round Robin Challenge 4/26/03
ROH/FWA Frontiers of Honor 5/17/03 (RF Video ROH version)
ROH Night of Grudges 6/14/03
ROH Wrestlerave ’03 6/28/03
ROH Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03
ROH 2nd Year Anniversary Show 2/14/04
ROH At Our Best 3/13/04
ROH Reborn – Stage One 4/23/04
ROH Reborn – Stage Two 4/24/04
ROH Round Robin Challenge III 5/15/04
ROH Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04
ROH Reborn – Completion 7/17/04
ROH Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04
ROH Glory by Honor 3 9/11/04-
ROH All Star Extravaganza 2 12/14/04
ROH Final Battle 2004 12/26/04
ROH Do or Die IV 2/19/05
ROH Trios Tournament 3/5/05
ROH Best of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05
ROH Stalemate 4/16/05
ROH The Final Showdown 5/13/05
ROH The Future is Now 6/12/05
ROH Redemption 8/12/05
ROH Survival of the Fittest 9/24/05
ROH Unforgettable 10/2/05
ROH Enter the Dragon 10/14/05
ROH Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05
ROH This Means War 10/29/05
ROH Showdown in Motown 11/4/05
ROH Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05
ROH Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06
ROH Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06
ROH Dissention 1/28/06
ROH Unscripted 2/11/06
ROH Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06
ROH Arena Warfare 3/11/06
ROH Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06
ROH Supercard of Honort 3/31/06
ROH Better than Our Best 4/1/06
ROH The 100th Show 4/22/06
ROH Weekend of Champions – Night 1 4/28/06
ROH Weekend of Champions – Night Two 4/29/06
ROH Destiny 6/3/06
ROH Throwdown 6/23/06
ROH Chi-Town Struggle 6/24/06
ROH Generation Now 7/29/06
ROH Time to Man Up 8/4/06
ROH Unified 8/12/06
ROH Anarchy in the UK 8/13/06
ROH Epic Encounter II 8/25/06
ROH Gut Check 8/26/06
ROH Glory by Honor V – Night 1 9/15/06
ROH Glory by Honor V – Night 2 9/16/06
ROH Survival of the Fittest 10/6/06
ROH Motor City Madness 10/7/06
ROH Suffocation 10/27/06
ROH Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06
ROH The Bitter End 11/4/06
ROH Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06
ROH Dethroned 11/25/06
ROH The Chicago Spectacular – Night One 12/8/06
ROH The Chicago Spectacular – Night Two 12/9/06
ROH Dedicated 1/26/07
ROH Fifth Year Festival – 2/24/07
ROH Fifth Year Festival –Liverpool 3/3/07
ROH Fifth Year Festival – Finale 3/4/07
ROH Supercard of Honor II 3/31/07
ROPH Fighting Spirit 4/14/07
ROH The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07
ROH Domination 6/9/07
ROH Undeniable 10/6/07
ROH The Tokyo Summit 9/14/08
ROH Injustice II 1/17/09
ROH Motor City Madness 1/30/09
ROH Proving Ground 2009 – Night One 2/6/09
ROH Proving Ground 2009 – Night Two 2/7/09

*PWG $4 each*
PWG Taste the Radness 2/22/04
PWG 88 Miles Per Hour 3/7/04
PWG The Musical 4/17/04
PWG Kee_ the _ee Our of Our _ool 4/27/04
PWG 44 Ways to Kill You With a Pimento 5/22/04
PWG The Next Show 9/3/04
PWG Use Your Illusion III 10/9/04
PWG Use Your Illusion IV 10/23/04
PWG Free Admission 11/13/04
PWG Uncanny X-Mas 12/18/04
PWG Card Subject to Change 1/22/05
PWG All Nude Review 2/12/05
PWG Ernest P. Worrell Memorial 3/12/05
PWG Jason Takes PWG 5/13/05
PWG 2nd Annual PWG Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza – Night One 7/9/05
PWG 2nd Annual PWG Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza – Night Two 7/10/05
PWG Zombies Shouldn’t Run 8/6/05
PWG Smells Like Steen Spirit 8/19/05 After School Special 10/1/05
PWG Straight to DVD 10/14/05
PWG All Star Weekend 2 – Night One 11/18/05
PWG All Star Weekend 2 – Night Two 11/19/05
PWG Chanukah Chaos 12/3/05
PWG Astonishing X-Mas 12/16/05
PWG Cruisin’ for a Brusin’ 1/7/06
PWG Teen Outreach Summit 1/21/06
PWG Permanent Vacation/Card Subject to Change 2 2/4/06
PWG Hollywood Globetrotters 3/4/06
PWG Beyond the Thunderdome 3/18/06
PWG (Please Don’t Call It) The OC 5/6/06
PWG Enchantment Under the Sea 5/20/06
PWG Fear of a Black Planet 6/3/06
PWG From Parts Well Known 6/24/06
PWG Self-Titled 10/6/06
PWG Horror Business 10/21/06
PWG Passive Hostility 12/2/06
PWG True Stories 1/13/07
PWG Guitarmageddon II – Amoryageddon 2/10/07
PWG Holy Diver Down 2/24/07
PWG Album of the Year 3/10/07
PWG Roger Dorn Night 6/10/07
PWG Schadenfreude 10/14/07
PWG The High Cost of Doing Business 11/11/07
PWG Pearl Habra 1/27/08
PWG Dia De Los Dangerous! 2/24/08
PWG 1.21 Gigawatts 3/21/08
PWG /it’s A Gift…. And /A Curse 4/5/08
PWG It’s It (What Is It?) 6/8/08
PWG Life During Wartime 7/6/08
PWG Threemendous II 7/31/09

Thanks. If you're interested in anything or have questions, please PM me.


----------



## Mr mittens

Does anyone have a Ringside Membership on the ROH site? A friend and I went halves on an annual membership and it is well and truly worth it. There's a heap of matches which slipped between the cracks for me (MCMG vs Briscoes at GTGM for example) and now they're all there waiting to be watched 

Here's a link to all of the shows/matches - http://www.rohwrestling.com/media/exclusive


----------



## Lane

The point behind a $5 dollar wrestling show dvd is that the wrestling itself is terrible. The catch is that people buy it for the comedy in the commentary the hilariously bad wrestling. Its not bad at all if you want a laugh. Not a horrible way to spend $5


----------



## FITZ

Lane said:


> The point behind a $5 dollar wrestling show dvd is that the wrestling itself is terrible. The catch is that people buy it for the comedy in the commentary the hilariously bad wrestling. Its not bad at all if you want a laugh. Not a horrible way to spend $5


I'm aware of that. I love all the DVDs and just have fun writing those stupid reviews as if I was taking them seriously. The whole idea is comedy gold. I was at the $5 Wrestling Live in Miami and it was incredible. Some of the absolute shit that they found was incredible and New Jack was there so that makes even better. Probably one of my favorite things going on in wrestling.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Mr mittens said:


> Does anyone have a Ringside Membership on the ROH site? A friend and I went halves on an annual membership and it is well and truly worth it. There's a heap of matches which slipped between the cracks for me (MCMG vs Briscoes at GTGM for example) and now they're all there waiting to be watched
> 
> Here's a link to all of the shows/matches - http://www.rohwrestling.com/media/exclusive


I Have one, really worth it.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> They just refunded mine as well, shame but it was worth a try.


Still havent gotten an email or refund. It says in my order history APPROVED.

Has anyone been able to order with shipping?

Just listed these

ROH Manhattan Mayhem II
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170820079272#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Good Times, Great Memories
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170820082025#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Mark.

Thanks again, to anyone who bought DVDs from me last time. Here's more that I have to offer, now expanding into my small non-ROH collection. Please take a look at anything that tickles your fancy.


*ROH Supercard Of Honor III*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677210375?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem II*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677213029?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Eddie Edwards: Road to the Triple Crown*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677218142?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Briscoe Brothers: Baddest Tag Team on the Planet*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677225220?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Davey Richards: The American Wolf*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677259694?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*TNA Best Of X-Division Matches*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677239579?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*WWE WrestleMania XX*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677246926?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*WWE WrestleMania 22*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677254675?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ECW One Night Stand 2005*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677257782?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## smitlick

*AAW - War Is Coming*

1. Dan Lawrence, Samuray Del Sol & Zero Gravity vs The Clash
**3/4

2. Mena Libra vs MsChif
*1/2

3. Christian Faith & Gregory Iron vs The Awesome Threesome
**1/4

*4. AAW Heritage Title*
Mason Beck vs Michael Elgin
***

*5. Street Fight*
The House of Truth vs Darin Corbin, Danny Daniels & Marion Fontaine
**1/4

*6. AAW Tag Team Titles*
Irish Airborne vs Josh Raymond & Christian Able
***1/4

7. Matt Cross vs Shane Hollister
**1/2

*8. Dog Collar Match*
Arik Cannon vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

*9. AAW Heavyweight Title*
Silas Young vs Rhino
**3/4​


----------



## Walking Uphill

Reposting this so I can add my email address:

Hi. Longtime Chikara and indy wrestling fan. I've gotten out of wrestling entirely and have been selling off my collection. I've bought and sold on Ebay for years with perfect feedback. I still have quite a few ROH and PWG DVDs to sell, so I'm posting the list here. Most of the ROH are from 2004-2006 and are OOP. Virtually everything I have is in "like new" condition.

Payment is accepted through PayPal. Shipping will be via priority mail with a tracking number provided. I'll ship next business day after payment is received.

Here's the list:
*ROH $10 each*
ROH Night of Champions 3/22/03
ROH Round Robin Challenge 4/26/03
ROH/FWA Frontiers of Honor 5/17/03 (RF Video ROH version)
ROH Night of Grudges 6/14/03
ROH Wrestlerave ’03 6/28/03
ROH Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03
ROH 2nd Year Anniversary Show 2/14/04
ROH At Our Best 3/13/04
ROH Reborn – Stage One 4/23/04
ROH Reborn – Stage Two 4/24/04
ROH Round Robin Challenge III 5/15/04
ROH Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04
ROH Reborn – Completion 7/17/04
ROH Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04
ROH Glory by Honor 3 9/11/04-
ROH All Star Extravaganza 2 12/14/04
ROH Final Battle 2004 12/26/04
ROH Do or Die IV 2/19/05
ROH Trios Tournament 3/5/05
ROH Best of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05
ROH Stalemate 4/16/05
ROH The Final Showdown 5/13/05
ROH The Future is Now 6/12/05
ROH Redemption 8/12/05
ROH Survival of the Fittest 9/24/05
ROH Unforgettable 10/2/05
ROH Enter the Dragon 10/14/05
ROH Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05
ROH This Means War 10/29/05
ROH Showdown in Motown 11/4/05
ROH Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05
ROH Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06
ROH Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06
ROH Dissention 1/28/06
ROH Unscripted 2/11/06
ROH Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06
ROH Arena Warfare 3/11/06
ROH Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06
ROH Supercard of Honort 3/31/06
ROH Better than Our Best 4/1/06
ROH The 100th Show 4/22/06
ROH Weekend of Champions – Night 1 4/28/06
ROH Weekend of Champions – Night Two 4/29/06
ROH Destiny 6/3/06
ROH Throwdown 6/23/06
ROH Chi-Town Struggle 6/24/06
ROH Generation Now 7/29/06
ROH Time to Man Up 8/4/06
ROH Unified 8/12/06
ROH Anarchy in the UK 8/13/06
ROH Epic Encounter II 8/25/06
ROH Gut Check 8/26/06
ROH Glory by Honor V – Night 1 9/15/06
ROH Glory by Honor V – Night 2 9/16/06
ROH Survival of the Fittest 10/6/06
ROH Motor City Madness 10/7/06
ROH Suffocation 10/27/06
ROH Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06
ROH The Bitter End 11/4/06
ROH Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06
ROH Dethroned 11/25/06
ROH The Chicago Spectacular – Night One 12/8/06
ROH The Chicago Spectacular – Night Two 12/9/06
ROH Dedicated 1/26/07
ROH Fifth Year Festival – 2/24/07
ROH Fifth Year Festival –Liverpool 3/3/07
ROH Fifth Year Festival – Finale 3/4/07
ROH Supercard of Honor II 3/31/07
ROPH Fighting Spirit 4/14/07
ROH The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07
ROH Domination 6/9/07
ROH Undeniable 10/6/07
ROH The Tokyo Summit 9/14/08
ROH Injustice II 1/17/09
ROH Motor City Madness 1/30/09
ROH Proving Ground 2009 – Night One 2/6/09
ROH Proving Ground 2009 – Night Two 2/7/09

*PWG $4 each*
PWG Taste the Radness 2/22/04
PWG 88 Miles Per Hour 3/7/04
PWG The Musical 4/17/04
PWG Kee_ the _ee Our of Our _ool 4/27/04
PWG 44 Ways to Kill You With a Pimento 5/22/04
PWG The Next Show 9/3/04
PWG Use Your Illusion III 10/9/04
PWG Use Your Illusion IV 10/23/04
PWG Free Admission 11/13/04
PWG Uncanny X-Mas 12/18/04
PWG Card Subject to Change 1/22/05
PWG All Nude Review 2/12/05
PWG Ernest P. Worrell Memorial 3/12/05
PWG Jason Takes PWG 5/13/05
PWG 2nd Annual PWG Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza – Night One 7/9/05
PWG 2nd Annual PWG Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza – Night Two 7/10/05
PWG Zombies Shouldn’t Run 8/6/05
PWG Smells Like Steen Spirit 8/19/05 After School Special 10/1/05
PWG Straight to DVD 10/14/05
PWG All Star Weekend 2 – Night One 11/18/05
PWG All Star Weekend 2 – Night Two 11/19/05
PWG Chanukah Chaos 12/3/05
PWG Astonishing X-Mas 12/16/05
PWG Cruisin’ for a Brusin’ 1/7/06
PWG Teen Outreach Summit 1/21/06
PWG Permanent Vacation/Card Subject to Change 2 2/4/06
PWG Hollywood Globetrotters 3/4/06
PWG Beyond the Thunderdome 3/18/06
PWG (Please Don’t Call It) The OC 5/6/06
PWG Enchantment Under the Sea 5/20/06
PWG Fear of a Black Planet 6/3/06
PWG From Parts Well Known 6/24/06
PWG Self-Titled 10/6/06
PWG Horror Business 10/21/06
PWG Passive Hostility 12/2/06
PWG True Stories 1/13/07
PWG Guitarmageddon II – Amoryageddon 2/10/07
PWG Holy Diver Down 2/24/07
PWG Album of the Year 3/10/07
PWG Roger Dorn Night 6/10/07
PWG Schadenfreude 10/14/07
PWG The High Cost of Doing Business 11/11/07
PWG Pearl Habra 1/27/08
PWG Dia De Los Dangerous! 2/24/08
PWG 1.21 Gigawatts 3/21/08
PWG /it’s A Gift…. And /A Curse 4/5/08
PWG It’s It (What Is It?) 6/8/08
PWG Life During Wartime 7/6/08
PWG Threemendous II 7/31/09

Thanks. If you're interested in anything or have questions, please PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## smitlick

*ACW/IWA Texas - Lone Star Classic 2007*

1. Awesome Andy vs Tony Morales vs Human Tornado
**1/2

2. Joey Ryan vs Gregory Symonds vs Mike Dell
*3/4

3. Massive vs JT Lamotta vs Darin Childs
*1/4

4. Arik Cannon vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Chris Hero
***1/2

5. Rachel Summerlyn vs Andy Dalton
**

6. Human Tornado vs Joey Ryan
***3/4

7. Arik Cannon vs JT Lamotta
***

8. Berry Breeze vs Problems vs Nathan Sinn vs Dillon Stone vs Shawn Vexx vs Marco Riviera
**

9. Jaykus Plisken vs Skylar Skelly vs Scot Summers vs Bryan Danielson
***1/4

10. JT Lamotta vs Human Tornado
***1/4​


----------



## mk92071

My first review of a show (mostly so I couldn't get off task/distracted while watching).

UWF Hardcore War 6/8/07

First off, I’d like to say this is my first review and the first time viewing the UWF product. I got this in a Highspots Sampler and I’m looking forward to watching it. The card looks strong, so let’s get this started up.

Some guy comes out and welcomes the crowd to Hardcore War (2?) and we are starting off with tag team action. The ring they are using is a TNA style 6 sided ring. 

*Team Macktion (Kirby Mack and TJ Mack) vs. Arrogance (Chris Bosh and Scott Lost)*
Being a SoCal native I’d like to say FUCK YEA BOSH AND LOST! Moving on to the match, Lost and Bosh attack their opponents before the match, which draws the referee to start off the match. Team Macktion get the advantage quickly hitting several double team moves. Lost and Bosh get the advantage and they hit a couple double team attacks for a nearfall. Lost works over TJ, and the crowd gets behind TJ. TJ’s comeback is stopped, and Arrogance work him over with more double teams. TJ gets the hot tag, and Kirby hits a crazy backstabber to Lost. He hits a corner clothesline to lost, and he goes to the apron. Bosh is on the top rope and hits Kirby with a tornado DDT. Back in the ring, TJ hits Lost with a reverse huricanrana. Macktion follow up with a double suicide dive and they follow it up with a surfboard/double stomb combo. 2! Lost breaks it up and hits a superman spear. Lost and Bosh hit a double team for what felt like an awkward 3 count. I think this was an upset since Macktion seemed like the home promotion team and Arrogance was a one time thing here. Time of the fall ~7:06 (and they fit a lot in that time). ***3/4* Fun, fun opener. 

*X Division Title Match
Chris Sabin © vs. Joey Ryan*
The match kicks off as Ryan poses in his corner and the crowd chants for Sabin. They lock up and chain wrestle, but Sabin goes to the ropes to break up a hammerlock. They lock up again, and Ryan gets a wristlock. Sabin does the cartwheel, flip escape and then thumbs Ryan in the eyes. A standard shoulder block spot and a few quick moves ending with Sabin kipping up and Ryan failing to kip up. Sabin helps Ryan up, and then Ryan takes a couple hits from his inhaler. They go back to basic grappling with Ryan gaining control and working over Sabin’s arm. Sabin pops Ryan onto the apron and knocks him to the floor with a dropkick. Sabin feigned a suicide dive and got on the apron before hitting a double axe handle. Ryan gets in the ring, and Sabin follows up with a springboard drop kick to the back for a nearfall. Sabin begins to work over Ryan, but Ryan hits a couple of drop kicks. Sabin slips out the back of a slam, but Ryan ran forward and ducked sending Sabin to the floor. Ryan followed up with a suicide dive. Ryan got on the apron with Sabin following and he caught Sabin with a nice tornado DDT. They get in the ring and Ryan gets a nearfall. Sabin starts a comeback with an Enzuigiri, but Ryan stops him and hits a string of moves ending in another near fall. Sabin reverses an irish whip and hits Ryan with a dropkick in the corner. He puts Ryan in the tree of woe and nails a dropkick for a 2! Sabin went for a string of running moves, but Sabin gets caught with a superkick out of nowhere! A series of reversals and Sabin hits the cradleshock out of nowhere for the 3! Time of the fall ~9:28. Another fun and solid match. *****
*
Mixed Tag Team Match
April Hunter and JD Michaels vs. Daffney and Damien Wayne*
The girls are starting off the match, and April goes for a test of strength. They do the opposite hand thing until Daffney tickles (really) April and runs away. The guys are in now and JD hits a hip toss and celebrates like he won the match. They lock up and Damien hits a couple hip tosses and wrenches the arm. Damien continues to work over the arm for a while, but Michaels hits a weird twist flapjack thing into the ropes. Michaels tries to do something that looks terrible and it earns a ‘You fucked up’ chant. He hits a back elbow for a nearfall. Michaels hit a suplex and hopped to his feet in celebration. Michaels continue to dominate, and he heads to the top ropes. Daffney kicks the rope to crotch Michaels, and Damien meets him up top and follows up with a superplex. Hot tag to the girls and Daffney hits some chops until she is caught with what seems like a crappy black hole slam. April hits a series of suplexs for a near fall. April tosses Daffney across the ring by the hair, but Daffney starts a comeback. April hits a messed up kick or something before going for a crucifix esque submission. April does a few moves to Daffney after putting her in the tree of woe. Daffney sits up and goes for a sliced bread #2? No, Daffney lands on her feet and hits an inverted DDT instead. After a near fall, Michaels runs into the ring to attack Daffney. Wayne cuts him off and clotheslines him to the floor. In the mix, Daffney takes April to the mat and locks in a cross arm breaker for the submission win at ~9:27. Okay, nothing special. **1/4*

Doring comes to the ring first and says that the officials want him to say something about his release of the ECW brand. Doring says stuff about what he has done in this building and he calls out Sabu. 

*Sabu vs. Danny Doring*
This match wasn’t listed on the DVD, so I hope this is a good little bonus. The match starts with some basic grapples and chain wrestling as the crowd goes wild for Sabu. Sabu hits several punches and a clothesline, before he hit a springboard leg drop. Sabu went for a another clothesline, but Doring hit one of his own and tossed Sabu to the floor. Sabu hit a few punches and slid Doring into the ring, and he followed up with a front flip leg drop. He worked Danny with a submission and got a chair from ringside. Sabu went to jump on the chair, but Danny grabbed his foot making him fall face first into the chair. Danny locked in an STF, before he set a chair in the corner. He tried to whip Sabu into the chair, but Sabu reversed it. Doring hit his back on it, as Sabu picked up the chair and set it up in front of his standing opponent. Sabu went to jump on the chair, but the chair broke under his feet. He stumbled forward, and Doring had moved out of the way easily. Doring followed with a cool neckbreaker like move for a near fall. Doring tosses Sabu to the floor, but Sabu quickly gets a chair from the crowd. Doring kicked Sabu to keep him on the outside and then leaped over the ropes for a suicide dive. Sabu moved aside and got in the ring. Sabu followed with a dive of his own to the floor. They fight on the floor but finally get in the ring. Doring hits a T Bone Suplex, and he locks in a rear naked choke. Sabu gets to the ropes to break the hold, but Doring gets a chair from ringside. He sets the chair on Sabu’s chest and goes to the rope. Sabu throws the chair at Doring’s head and hits a frankensteiner from the top for a 2. Sabu goes for the triple jump moonsault to be stopped by Doring, but on a second attempt he hits it for another 2! Sabu went for a dive on Doring in the corner, but Doring lifted Sabu to the top rope. He tossed the chair at Sabu. Doring mocked Sabu, and Sabu threw the chair at Doring’s face. Sabe picked the chair up and hit an Arabian Facebuster for the fall at ~9:24. **** The match dragged on a little bit, and a lot of the moves looked sloppy. Just an ECW nostalgia match. One thing that bothered me is how the referee never tried to take away the chairs or stop their usage. 

After the match, Doring and Sabu shake hands and hug while ‘Fuck McMahon’ chants are heard.

*Ruckus vs. Sonjay Dutt*
Basic chain wrestling to kick off the match, and they seem quite evenly matched. About a couple minutes in, the pace quickens and Dutt hits the first impact move with a huricanrana and an arm drag. They go back to slow chain wrestling until Ruckus hits an insane sequence that sends Dutt to the floor with a huricanrana. Ruckus goes for a suicide dive, but Dutt rolls in the ring. Ruckus landed on his feet and Dutt goes for a dive but nobody home. Ruckus gets on the apron and hit a Shooting Star Pressed onto Dutt. Ruckus is dominating as they get back in the ring with a few nearfalls. Soon enough they are neck and neck with quick pins. They trade forearms on their feet, but Ruckus hits a twisting neckbreaker out of nowhere for the 2! Ruckus hits a bodyslam and a standing moonsault for another 2! Ruckus goes for a rolling corner move, but Dutt moves and follows with a flying leg lariat for a near fall. Dutt whips Ruckus but he hits a handspring kick. He follows up with a double handspring back elbow into the corner. This is getting to quick to call. He’s making this look way to easy. Ruckus is on the top going for a tornado DDT, but Dutt knocks him off. Dutt goes for some springboard move to no avail. Dutt ducks under a clothesline and ends up hitting a tornado DDT! He follows up with a standing shooting star press for the finish at ~8:06! Very enjoyable and fast paced match. ****1/4*

Steve enters first and grabs a microphone. He says that he isn’t supposed to grab a microphone, but he has to say something. He makes some comments about the referee, Earl Hebner, before he says that tonight is the last time he’ll wrestle in the REAL ECW Arena. He calls WWECW shit, and then says he’d sellout if he gets the chance. He said he is going to burn as many bridges as he can. Steve says something and calls out Mitch Williams, that baseball player. Dustin comes out and starts talking but the crowd is too loud to hear it. It’s bad that I can’t hear, I just think it’s worse since I don’t really care what he’s saying anyways. Dustin goes to punch Mitch Williams and Steve cuts him off to start the match. 

*Bullrope Match
Steve Corino vs. Dustin Rhodes*
Steve hits Dustin with the bell, and Dustin is already bleeding. Steve chokes Dustin with the rope, and they finally are tied together. Dustin cuts him off after hitting 3 ring posts, and Corino gets caught low with the bell. Dustin and Corino are on the floor, and Dustin tosses a chair into the ring. He then puts the ring bell on Corino’s crotch and punches it. They’re back in the ring and Corino knocks Dustin down with some punches. Corino sets up a chair, but Dustin soon plants him face first into the chair. Dustin sets the chair up in the corner, and he throws Steve face first into it. Dustin sets it back up again and puts Corino against it. Dustin hog ties him and somehow uses this to slam Corino face first into the chair again. Corino is busted up, and Dustin is going for the win. At the fourth turnbuckle Mitch runs in the ring and forearm Dustin in the back. Steve beats on Dustin and touches the corners, but Dustin crawls behind him. Before the sixth corner, Dustin pulls Corino into a bulldog, and gets the win at ~5:53. Average match, two older guys. Didn’t expect much. **** Only six minutes and they’re bleeding like crazy. 

Matthews grabbed a mic before his match. He said all the companies he has been fired from and tells everyone to kiss his ‘white butt’. He says he is the hottest free agent in wrestling.

*Joey Matthews vs. Senshi*
They circle the ring, and before they lock up Senshi went for a high kick that Matthews barely dodged. They lock up, and Senshi forces Matthews into the ropes. They chain wrestle ending with Senshi kicking Joey in the chest and him fleeing. They lock up once again, but Senshi goes over the top rope and does a hanging cross armbreaker. The hold is broken and they lock up again. Joey takes Senshi down and slaps the back of his head. Joey poses, and he is caught with a STIFF slap. Joey bails and now Senshi is annoyed. He aggressively hits some chops in the corner. Joey was able to pull Senshi to the top rope, and he connected with a punch that knocked Senshi to the floor. Joey chops and punches Senshi on the floor, before he rolls him into the ring. Joey hits a stalling vertical suplex for the 2. Joey beat his opponent down with a couple of clotheslines, but Senshi started a comeback. Joey was able to prevent a springboard attack and pull Senshi up top. He hit a superplex for a 2 count. The crowd gets behind Senshi, as Matthews works a sleeper hold. Senshi escapes to the ropes causing a break. Matthews hits a snapmare to Senshi and reapplies the sleeper. Senshi escapes and they trade a couple of sleepers until Senshi hits a backdrop. Senshi hits a series of chops and a forearm. Joey hit a punch to the head, but Senshi came back with a kick to the head. Senshi went for a shining wizard and missed, but he came back with a kick to the back of the head. Senshi followed up with a roundhouse kick for a nearfall. The chain wrestle, but Joey gets the upperhand with a northern lights suplex for a 2! Joey goes for a vertical suplex, but Senshi hit knees to the head. Matthews sets Senshi on the top rope, and he goes for a superplex. Senshi pushes him off and goes for the Warriors Way. Matthews moves and follows with a superkick for a 2! Matthews lifts Senshi up, but Senshi does a quick double leg into a jackknife pin at ~12:31. Solid wrestling, some really slow points. *****

Before the match, Daniels says this won’t be a street fight. Styles goes on some rant saying that Team 3D can’t wrestle. Daniels agrees with him, and he says he hates wrestling for fans that think they know what wrestling is all about. He says everyone knows next to nothing about pro wrestling. He says they are the only ones that know it, and Daniels tells everyone to shut the hell up. ‘If I suck so bad, why am I in the main event, and you in the front row, ASSHOLE.’ Daniels is awesome here. Calling the ECW wrestlers trash while in the ECW arena. Team 3D enter with their belts and a chair, and say that here they are the Dudley Boys. Ray makes fun of Daniels and says that by the end of the night one of ‘those two bitches’ will be put through a table. 

*Philly Street Fight
Team 3D (Brother Ray and Brother D-Von) vs. AJ Styles and Christopher Daniels*
Daniels and Styles are leaving because they don’t want to be in a Philly Street Fight. After Ray puts down his chair they finally get into the ring. Styles and D-Von start in the ring, why are there tags in a street fight? Styles hits a couple snapmares to D-Von and celebrates. Styles starts to speed up the pace, but he gets hit with a back body drop and a back elbow. D-Von gets a trashcan lid, so Styles and Daniels bail. They get back in the ring after D-Von sets the lid down. D-Von and Ray go for a double team, but Styles goes to the floor, slides back in the ring, and tags in Daniels. Daniels and Ray lock up, and Daniels is overpowered into the corner. Daniels hits Ray with a drop toe hold and then celebrates. 5 minutes in and not much has happened. The pace quickens and Daniels is getting cocky in this match. Daniels hits a heel kick for a near fall, but in only a few moments Daniels runs into a side slam for a two. Ray tosses Daniels to the floor. Ray gets a ladder and throws it at Daniels, but he ducks and runs into the ring. Daniels and Styles begin a double team, and things are starting to lose control. Some double team moves and everyone is on the floor. D-Von crushes a trashcan lid into Daniels head, and Ray smashes the trashcan into Styles’ head. Ray hits Styles with a cookie sheet on the back, and he chokes him with a crutch. Styles ducks under a crutch shot, and Styles nails him with a cookie sheet several times. Daniels and Styles are both beating the Dudleys with weapons on the floor. D-Von gets a claw on Styles nether regions giving him the advantage as Ray hits Daniels with some chops. D-Von and Styles are back in the ring while the others are on the floor. So much action! D-Von with a chokeslam to Styles for 2! Daniels runs in with the STO for 2! Ray with the Bubba Bomb for 2! Styles hits a flying forearm for 2! Everyone is down! Styles and D-Von are up on the top, and Daniels lifts D-Von into an electric chair. D-Von squirms off and shoves Daniels forward into a suplex from RIC STEINER! Steiner takes down EVERYONE with suplexs. He leaves and Daniels and Styles hit a BME/450 combo, but Ray breaks it up. Daniels and Styles hit a double suplex to Ray, and they set up for a what’s up. D-Von shoves Styles off the top, and the Dudleys hit what’s up to Daniels! GET THE TABLES! Table is in the ring, but an Enzuigiri from Daniels and a pele from Styles take the Dudleys down. Styles and Daniels try to double suplex D-Von through a table, but Ray pulls the table out of the way. Ray takes them both down, and he powerbombs Styles THROUGH THE TABLE! The Dudleys hit the 3D to Daniels for the fall at ~16:28! This was a good main event and capped off a solid show. ****1/2*

Overall: The show was only just over 2 hours long and it was pretty fun. Only the final two matches were over ten minutes, and nothing was particularly bad except for the mixed tag team match which wasn’t that bad.


----------



## smitlick

*Evolve 10 - A Tribute to the Arena*

1. Ahtu vs Low Ki
SQUASH

2. Cheech vs Cloudy
**3/4

3. The Scene vs John Silver & Alex Reynolds
*1/2

4. Jigsaw vs AR Fox
***3/4

5. Uhaa Nation vs Pinkie Sanchez
SQUASH

6. Ronin vs The Super Smash Brothers
****

7. Jon Davis vs Kyle Matthews
SQUASH

8. Bobby Fish vs Sami Callihan
***

*9. Open The Freedom Gate Title*
Johnny Gargano vs Ricochet
**

10. Sabu vs Justin Credible
**​


----------



## TelkEvolon

I don't think I even heard about Sabu vs Credible taking place.


----------



## smitlick

TelkEvolon said:


> I don't think I even heard about Sabu vs Credible taking place.


Yeah it was at the end and led to Sami attacking Sabu afterwards and everybody groaning.


----------



## fludder99

love you guys to check out my DVDs, im the promoter for Preston City Wrestling a UK promotion. We film in full HD and sell all our shows in Blu Ray. We have customers all over the world and have just filmed our last show in 3D for 3D Blu Ray release soon.

check this out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIng...DvjVQa1PpcFOi0T3cwlc3BkXpJbyKEp6l9d8j3x0t6Vs=


----------



## TelkEvolon

smitlick said:


> Yeah it was at the end and led to Sami attacking Sabu afterwards and everybody groaning.


I gues this happend between the Title Match groaning and the Callihan groaning.


----------



## Concrete

Hearing that the Ricochet and Gargano match wasn't good should I believe they aren't capable of that awesome match I wish they would have or was it more about Gargano's back being completely wrecked.


----------



## TelkEvolon

enlightenedone9 said:


> Hearing that the Ricochet and Gargano match wasn't good should I believe they aren't capable of that awesome match I wish they would have or was it more about Gargano's back being completely wrecked.


I'd put it all down to injury.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah everyone sorta skipped over the Sabu/Credible stuff to shit on Sami ruining the end of the Arena. 

Also yes Gargano was injured and should have stopped during the match.

Anyway

Just Listed These

ROH - Live In Tokyo
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170821218263#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Race To The Top Tournament Night 2
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170821219731#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Tag Wars 2010
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170821220476#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Fade To Black
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170821225041#ht_780wt_1185

ROH - Tag Title Classic II
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170821226062#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Glory By Honor IX
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170821227362#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Champions Challenge
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170821228154#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Richards vs Daniels
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170821229426#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Big Bang
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170821233186#ht_500wt_1202


*AIW - Todd Pettengill Invitational - Night 1*

1. Gregory Iron vs John Kermon
*

2. The Duke vs AERO!
**

3. "Mr RBI" Izeah Bonds vs Sterling James Keenan
*1/2

4. Bobby Beverly vs Sonjay Dutt
***1/4

5. Mickie Knuckles vs Mena Libra
**

6. Dave Crist vs Rickey Shane Page
**

7. Facade vs Sugar Dunkerton
***

*8. AIW Tag Team Titles*
The Olsen Twins vs Dalton Castle & Joey The Snake
**1/2

9. Flip Kendrick vs Louis Lyndon
***

10. Jonathan Gresham vs Jake Crist
***1/4

11. Colt Cabana vs Marion Fontaine
**1/2

*12. Falls Count Anywhere*
Tim Donst vs Mad Man Pondo
***

13. Akira Tozawa vs Johnny Gargano
***1/2

14. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

15. Shiima Xion vs Paul London
***


*ROH on HDNet - Volume 10*

1. Homicide vs Necro Butcher
**

2. Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

3. Steve Corino vs Jay Briscoe vs Christopher Daniels vs Rhett Titus vs Davey Richards vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong
***

4. Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero
****

5. Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels
***3/4

6. Claudio Castagnoli vs Rhett Titus
**1/2

7. Chris Hero vs Kenny King
***

8. Homicide vs El Generico vs Roderick Strong vs Jay Briscoe
***3/4

9. Davey Richards & The Briscoe Brothers vs Roderick Strong & The Kings of Wrestling
****1/4


*AIW - Todd Pettengill Invitational Night 2*

1. "Mr RBI" Izeah Bonds vs Tim Donst
*3/4

2. Greg Iron vs Marion Fontaine
**1/4

3. Bobby Beverly vs Facade
**1/4

4. BJ Whitmer vs The Duke
**1/4

5. Shiima Xion vs Flip Kendrick
***

6. Jake Crist vs Dave Crist
***1/4

7. Johnny Gargano vs Rickey Shane Page
**3/4

8. Greg Iron vs Bobby Beverly
**1/2

9. Tim Donst vs BJ Whitmer
***1/2

10. Dave Crist vs Shiima Xion
***1/4

*11. AIW Tag Titles*
The Olsen Twins vs K.Fernandez & Dalton Castle
***

12. The Chad Williams vs Hobo Joe
SQUASH

*13. AIW Intense Division Title*
Marion Fontaine vs AERO! vs Louis Lyndon vs Maximo Suave
*1/2

14. Tim Donst vs Shiima Xion vs Greg Iron
***1/2​


----------



## DarloKid

*New Generation Wrestling (NGW) - Dawn of Heroes January 21st 2012*


My first taste of New Generation Wrestling, i was totally blown away, with the brilliant end of year show Eternal Glory 3 headlined by a classic between Nathan Cruz and Matt Myers for the NGW Championship. NGW's return show and first show of 2012 is Dawn of Heroes, headlined by the rematch between the new NGW champion Matt Myers against Nathan Cruz.


The show opens with a brilliant opening package showing highlights from Eternal Glory 3, the name of this show Dawn of Heroes is great, as in NGW going into this show it really is the Dawn of Heroes as, all the major faces in the company hold all the titles. Los Amigos with the NGW tag titles and Matt Myers as the NGW champion.


*Match 1 - Los Amigos (El Ligero & Dara Diablo) (c) vs Bhangra Knights (RJ Singh & Darrell Allen) [***]*
The massively popular Los Amigos made their first title defences against the debuting Bhangra nights. This match was really solid and got the crowd nicely warmed up for the rest of the nights action. There was some solid tag team action in this match up with Los Amigos and El ligero being particularly impressive. For a debut the Bhangra Knights should be a good addition to NGW's tag division, however i found a bit of RJ singh's work a bit sloppy but i think this might have been down to debut nerves as from what i have seen of him previously he is always solid in the ring. Los Amigos picked up the win with their double team move of Diablo holding Allen of the ground and Ligero coming of the top rope and frog splashing him for the 3 and a successful first defence of their tag team titles.

After the match General Manager Mark Criteria announced his resignation, but has his last act, he booked for the next show NGW Destiny a 30 Man Rumble Match with the winner receiving an NGW Championship Match.
*
Match 2 - Martin Kirby vs Stixx [**3/4]*
In a first time clash, Martin Kirby took on the big man that is Stixx, this match was a solid affair and very closely fought battle at the start both men were evenly matched in the wrestling stakes and this trend carried on through out the match. This was a really hard match to rate as for what it was, it was good but something just didn't click for me. Maybe they were holding back or the chemistry wasn't quiet there due it being their first singles match together i just don't know, then again if i watched it again it could probably break into ***. Either way i would like to see these two go at it again after getting this first match together out the way, as a return match would most likely be a great encounter.
*
Match 3 - Joey Hayes vs Rampage Brown [**1/2]*
The always impressive Joey Hayes fought the powerhouse and former FCW trainee Rampage Brown in a decent a match up. I loved the start of this match up, as Joey Hayes had to rely on his speed and superior technical wrestling to try and ground the powerhouse that is Rampage Brown and this involved some really good exchanges. Brown finally took the lead through brute force and put a beating on Hayes who's selling made Rampage Brown look a major and dangerous commodity. The ending of the match let this contest down as Hayes thought back and got a little bit to much of prolonged offense in, instead of a little fight back, and negated the middle part of Rampage's dominance making him looking a brute force. Rampage got the win when he locked Hayes in the crossface (which he previously tried to lock in during the match) out of no where and making him tap, and doing so as a result putting over the dangerous nature of the crossface and how Brown can hit it out of no where.

*Match 4 - Team GB (Sam Bailey and Zack Diamond) vs Avian and Robbie X [***]*
Originally Avian was meant to be tagging with his brother Danny V, but he has had to retire due to injury it was announced, so replacing him was the debuting Robbie X. I've never seen Robbie X before but man the lads a talent, his exciting, high octane wrestling had the crowd in awe and within minutes chanting Robbie over and over again. Whats freighting is that he only turned 17 a few weeks prior to this event, its scary how good this lad can become, he hit some spectacular moves in this match,but he also looked crisp in what he was doing and not sloppy in his eagerness to impress the crowd, which you wouldn't expect from a 17 year old, but not with this guy. However this match wasn't all just about Robbie X though as the other 3 guys busted their asses in a really good match up fought at a fast pace. Team GB got the win after Bailey hit Avian with a baseball bat to the leg without the ref looking and Team GB isolating Robbie X and hitting him with a Superkick brainbuster double team combination maneuver. I hope to get to see more of Robbie X not just in NGW but other promotions as well.
*

Match 5 - Lowthian vs 'Wildfire' Ricky Halestorm [N/R]*
'The Tyneside Titan' Lowthian was making his NGW debut on this show accompanied by Dani Brooks, against NGW academy member 'Wildfire' Ricky Halestorm. This match was a squash with the massive Lowthian destroying the rookie Halestorm who got next to no offense in. The finish came when Lowthian hit a sheamus Esq bro kick and then a F-5. Dani Brooks then got on the mike to annonce that Lowthian was entering the 30 man rumble at NGW's next show destiny.
Perfect debut for 'The Tyneside Titan' Lowthian,he looked dominate and someone who is going to be a threat in NGW. I've seen Lowthian wrestle quiet a bit live and he has potential to be a breakout star in British wrestling, he has the look, is athletic and is good in the ring for a big man, a few more years honing his craft, and the wrestlers of only two years is going to be a major player on the British indy scene.

*Match 6 - Matt Myers (c) vs Nathan Cruz, No DQ match for the NGW Championship [***3/4]*
Announced prior to the match was a new NGW general manager had been appointed and his first act in charge was to make this a No DQ match. A great video was played showing highlights of Myers championship win against Cruz at Eternal Glory 3 which was a classic, along with some promos after the event, really great video package on level with top promotions like WWE and TNA in regards to quality and building up the forthcoming match to being a big event and getting not only the viewers of the DVD pumped for the match but the fans which the promo is displayed for on NGW's great stage set up.

These two had a massive task on their shoulders trying to put on a match that could live up their classic they had at Eternal Glory 3, whilst this match might not have been on par with that match it was still a dam fine match up. The match started and instantly both ended up on the outside brawling in a hate in tensed manner, once the action got in the ring it was quality, however what dragged the match down for me was the prolonged beat down on Myers by Cruz, and it to appeared to loose the crowd abit,but other then that this was a fine match up. Myers had to contend with Cruz's entourage getting involved, Cruz called out his bodyguard Colossus Kennedy who hit a Chokeslam on Myers, but that wasn't enough for the 3 count, El Ligero and Dara Diablo came to Myers aid to fight off the big man Kennedy, making Cruz take his eyes of the match and allowing Myers to hit his Shining Wizard kick and pick up the win and retain his title.

Whilst this match was really good it lacked the atmosphere of their previous encounter and this was always going to be the case but nevertheless they went out there and produced a fine display and kudos to them, i wouldn't have minded the No DQ coming into force a bit more maybe in the way of weapons, maybe they may go this route in a street fight in the future to end the heated rivalry for good, i don't know, it just seemed strange no weapons were used in a No DQ match.

After the match up Rampage Brown got into the ring and destroyed the champ, and then held up the title belt, signalling he has his sites set on Myers title.


Overall thoughts - A really good solid show, it was always going to be really hard for NGW to follow up after the great Eternal Glory 3, but tonight they put on a really solid show, especially considering it was there first show of the year, where i tend to find companies can be a bit sluggish in the shows they put out at times at the beginning of the year. Not one match of the night was bad all were solid, story lines were advanced, two new youngsters with a bright future debuted so all in all id say it was a good night for NGW a really good solid show which they put on, that i would recommend.​


----------



## RKing85

Was watching PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres last night. Such an awesome show.

El Generico/Shingo Takagi is especially good, and the 40 minute main between Hero and Danielson is also awesome.


----------



## Mark.

Mark. said:


> Thanks again, to anyone who bought DVDs from me last time. Here's more that I have to offer, now expanding into my small non-ROH collection. Please take a look at anything that tickles your fancy.
> 
> 
> *ROH Supercard Of Honor III*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677210375?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Manhattan Mayhem II*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677213029?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Eddie Edwards: Road to the Triple Crown*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677218142?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Briscoe Brothers: Baddest Tag Team on the Planet*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677225220?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Davey Richards: The American Wolf*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677259694?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *TNA Best Of X-Division Matches*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677239579?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *WWE WrestleMania XX*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677246926?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *WWE WrestleMania 22*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677254675?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ECW One Night Stand 2005*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677257782?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Other stuff I have, that shall be going up for auction eventually includes:

ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2
ROH Death Before Dishonor VI
ROH Final Battle 2007
ROH Fifth Year Festival Finale
ROH Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown
ROH Supercard Of Honor IV
WWE Vengeance 2003
WWE Armageddon 2005
WWE Unforgiven 2003

I might put up some books, but considering I would never buy a book off eBay due to caring too much about bent corners, tears, etc, I'm not sure.

Pure Dynamite: Dynamite Kid
A Lion's Tale: Chris Jericho
Heartbreak & Triumph: Shawn Michaels
Have a Nice Day: Mick Foley


----------



## Cactus

Mark. said:


> Other stuff I have, that shall be going up for auction eventually includes:
> 
> ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2
> ROH Death Before Dishonor VI
> ROH Final Battle 2007
> ROH Fifth Year Festival Finale
> ROH Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown
> ROH Supercard Of Honor IV
> WWE Vengeance 2003
> WWE Armageddon 2005
> WWE Unforgiven 2003
> 
> I might put up some books, but considering I would never buy a book off eBay due to caring too much about bent corners, tears, etc, I'm not sure.
> 
> Pure Dynamite: Dynamite Kid
> A Lion's Tale: Chris Jericho
> Heartbreak & Triumph: Shawn Michaels
> Have a Nice Day: Mick Foley


How much for Pure Dynamite?


----------



## Mark.

First off, do you live in the UK?

Secondly, I've just quickly checked eBay and Amazon and seen it for as high as £18, and that's used, like mine. How does £10, plus £2 postage sound to you?


----------



## Cactus

Yup. I'm English. £12 sounds like a bargin, but can you wait a bit? I need to sort out some stuff with my Paypal.


----------



## Mark.

Absolutely, drop me a PM when you're ready.

I should let you know that it's paperback, good condition except for one of the corners of the cover being slightly torn and bent, but I can try flattening that out for you.


----------



## Cactus

Sounds cushty. How much are the other books?


----------



## Mark.

Have a Nice Day - paperback, inside is fine, but cover isn't great condition. Tear on the back on edge of the spine, but will be fine if you just don't touch it. I'll let you decide if you choose to buy. £5, +£2 postage.

A Lion's Tale - hardback, condition is overall fine. £8, +£3 postage, it's a heavy book.

Heartbreak & Triumph - hardback, again condition is overall fine. Same as Lion's Tale.


----------



## musdy

*EVOLVE 5*
Jon Moxley vs Brodie Lee **1/4
Drake Younger vs Chris Dickerson vs Richochet vs Rich Swann ***
Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano ***
Jigsaw & Hallowicked vs Aeroform **3/4
Sami Callihan vs Arick Cannon ***3/4
Up In Smoke vs The Osirian Portal ***
Chuck Taylor vs Jimmy Jacobs ***1/2
Bryan Danielson vs Bobby Fish ****1/4 Loved Fish' selling.


----------



## Platt

Spoiler: Cover















The career of former ROH World Champion Nigel McGuinness has been defined by the sacrifices he made for his love of professional wrestling. Whether it was outside the ring in his personal life, or inside the ring with his own body, he certainly paid a price in his pursuit of a dream, a dream Nigel achieved through his in-ring tenure with Ring of Honor.



From his humble beginning in 2003, to his infamous Soccer Riot Match with Colt Cabana, and into his record setting reign as Pure Champion, McGuinness established himself as one of the premier athletes in ROH. Then, with his ROH World Title reign, and the battles against the likes of Austin Aries, Takeshi Morishima, and Tyler Black, Nigel cemented his legacy as one of the best to ever step foot in the ROH ring.



This unique 2-Disc DVD release is an introspective look at not only the bouts that defined Nigel McGuinness as an ROH Icon but at the man's thoughts, recollections, and reflections on the matches & moments that earned him that label. Join Nigel as he sits down with ROH cameras to share his innermost thoughts on a career that took him around the world and certainly touched the lives of a great many fans in the process.


Disc 1
1. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chet Jablonski...Wrath of the Racket 8/9/03 (ROH debut)
2. Nigel McGuinness vs. Homicide...Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana (Soccer Riot Match)...Night of the Grudges 2 8/20/05
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Pure Title Match)...Dragon Gate Invasion 8/27/05
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries (ROH Pure Title Match)...Unscripted II 2/11/06
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (World Title Vs. Pure Title Unification Match)...Unified 8/12/06
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji (GHC Heavyweight Title Match)....Glory By Honor V Night 2 9/16/06
8. Highlights: McGuinness vs. Rave NO DQ I Quit Match...Battle of the Icons 1/27/07
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave (Fight Without Honor)...FYF: Finale 3/4/07

Disc 2
10. Highlights: Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH World Title Match)...Fighting Spirit 4/14/07
11. Highlights: McGuinness & Danielson vs. Morishima & Marufuji...United We Stand 6/22/07
12. Highlights : Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH World Title Match)...Live In Tokyo 7/16/07
13. Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH World Title Match)...Undeniable 10/6/07
14. Highlights: Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries...Rising Above 12/29/07
15. In ring speech from Final Battle 2007
16. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (ROH World Title Match)...Take No Prisoners 3/16/08
18. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Title Match)...New Horizons 7/26/08
19. Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico (ROH World Title Match)...Glory By Honor VII 9/20/08
20. Highlights: Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn...Supercard of Honor IV 4/3/09
21. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson...Glory By Honor VIII 9/26/09

DVD Bonus:
- Sit-down interview with Nigel McGuinness prior to Glory By Honor VIII


----------



## Bubz

Thats a hella awesome set. Why would they only have highlights of Nigel/Aries Rising Above?


----------



## TelkEvolon

Man, ROH is pumping out the great sets.

Where the hell is Joe's!


----------



## Rickey

TelkEvolon said:


> Man, ROH is pumping out the great sets.
> 
> Where the hell is Joe's!


Actually that's probably next. I see Joe's being next week, then Aries, The Kings of Wrestling, Generico, and maybe some sort of compilation covering the best of the Pure Title.


----------



## KingCrash

BUBZ said:


> Thats a hella awesome set. Why would they only have highlights of Nigel/Aries Rising Above?


Has it been on a best-of before because usually they'll only show highlights of matches like that if they've been on another DVD (like with the Steenerico/Briscoes Street Fight from DBD V that's been on a couple).

Looks like a great set w/the interview mixed in, the best of sets have been good all around from the ones I've seen.


----------



## Platt

Highspots Monthly DVD Sampler Pack

Enjoy 10 great wrestling DVD's for the low price of $29.99! And even better, every month you will get 10 new titles to select from!

*Please note that the 10 titles each month have already been selected and no substitutions will be made**

This month you will receive the following titles (click link for more information on each)

ECW FanCam (11-20-98)
PWS Freshman Phenom
Nick Dinsmore Shoot Interview
WSU - Push It To The Limit
PWG - DDT 2009
CZW - Best of the Best 2
DGUSA - Fearless 2011
DDP WrestleReunion Shoot
FIP Melbourne Meltdown (5-26-07)
TNA Final Resolution 2006


----------



## Ali Dia

Aries/Nigel was on the best of Nigel disc with survival of the fittest 2010, but still arguably Nigels best match in highlight form is odd. Then again maybe they have Nigel talk through parts of the match which in itself could be compelling. Also maybe they plan on saving it for Aries' best of later.


----------



## smitlick

*ACE - Mercury Rising 2010*

*ACE Heavyweight Title*
Dan Maff vs Mo Sexton vs Bryan Danielson vs Christopher Daniels
***

*NWA Force 1 - Force 1 vs wXw Supershow*

1. Karsten Beck vs Johnny Calzone
**

2. Big van Walter vs Devon Moore
**

*3. Force 1 Tag Titles*
The Black Gate Asylum vs Bad Bones & Johnny Moss
**1/2

4. Emil Sitoci vs Chris Hero
***1/4

*5. Force 1 Heritage Title*
Frightmare vs Alex Colon vs Adam Cole vs Ty Hagen vs Ryan Slater vs Ryan Eagles
***

6. The LDRS of the New School vs Rich Swann & RV1
***

*7. Force 1 Title*
Joe Gacy vs Sami Callihan
**3/4

8. Amasis vs Ophidian
***1/2​


----------



## Rickey

*Shimmer Vol. 38*
Courtney Rush vs. Daizee Haze-*2/5*
Jessica James vs. Tomoka Nakagawa-*2.5/5*
Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs. Nikki Roxx & Ariel-*1.75/5*
Rematch From Vol. 37: Christina Von Eerie vs. Sara Del Rey-*2/5*
Cheerleader Melissa vs. Melanie Cruise-*2.75/5*
Serena Deeb & Jessie McKay vs. Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews-*2.5/5*
Mercedes Martinez vs. Rachel Summerlyn-*3/5*
SHIMMER Title Match: Madison Eagles vs. MsChif-*3/5*
SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Hiroyo Matsumoto & Misaki Ohata vs. Saraya Knight & Britani Knight-*2.5/5*
Ayako Hamada vs. Ayumi Kurihara-*3.75/5*

Favorite Characters and Gimmicks
Daizee Haze
Regeneration X 
Madison Eagles
The Canadian Ninjas
The Knight Dynasty especially Saraya Knight aka the ultimate heel.
Ranking the Shimmer dvds I've seen so far
1. Shimmer Vol. 37
2. Shimmer Vol. 35
3. Shimmer Vol. 28
4. Shimmer Vol. 38
5. Shimmer Vol. 36
Top 5 Matches from the 5 volumes I've seen.
1. Ayako Hamada vs. Ayumi Kurihara(Vol. 38)
2. Madison Eagles vs. Jessie McKay(Vol. 35)
3. Deeb/Hamada/Kurihara/Melissa vs. Eagles/Del Rey/Haze/Nakagawa(Shimmer Vol. 36)
4. Ayako Hamada vs. Sara Del Rey(Vol. 28)
5. Serena Deeb vs. Daizee Haze(Vol. 37)


----------



## Emperor DC

TAJIRI and Finlay are starting a new organization together in Japan.

Oh my gosh.


----------



## Platt

I thought Finlay was back in WWE?


----------



## Emperor DC

Platt said:


> I thought Finlay was back in WWE?


That was false reporting.


----------



## geraldinhio

From Finlay's interview with wrestling 101.com



> On his WWE release: "I brought a little bit of disgrace to the company and if I was on the board I would have made the decision to sack me as well. Is it what it is and I have to just back and suffer the consequences and that's fine."


I'd love to know what he did. 

On the topic of the new company.



> On his future plans: "We are starting a new company in Japan with Tajiri and are just coming up with a name and are looking to start in May."


:mark:

Also , holy fuck the EVOLVE 11 card looks immense.


----------



## smitlick

Finlay told someone to do something during the anthem or something similar... Basically offended Americans


----------



## Certified G

Just watched PWG Fear. Awesome show. Pretty much every match was good though I was pretty dissapointed in Togo vs Generico, I thought it was pretty boring tbh.

And I also just watched XPW Batpized In Blood which featured their King Of The Deathmatch tournament. And Holy fuck that shit was wicked boring. Every match had botches and every match was boring as hell. This show also made me really sleept, possibly due to the dark lighting and because the crowd was severly reduced. I wouldn't recommend this show to anyone, not even fellow deathmatch lovers like myself.


----------



## Chismo

DeeCee said:


> TAJIRI and Finlay are starting a new organization together in Japan.
> 
> Oh my gosh.


I don't like the name, though - Wrestling New Classic.


----------



## Legend

smitlick said:


> Finlay told someone to do something during the anthem or something similar... Basically offended Americans


:lmao

Who gives a crap about national anthems? Who gives a crap about nationalities at all? 

Sorry, I got a bit hippie there.

Uh, go Finlay!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

smitlick said:


> Finlay told someone to do something during the anthem or something similar... Basically offended Americans


Yeah it was a House Show which opened with the anthem and he had Miz interrupt it to get immense heat and get him more over. Sadly I think there were a group of marines/navy men or some form of military who were guests of WWE and complained about the angle and saw it as incredibly disrespectful.

I'm a huge fan of Finlay and thought it was a smart move to try and get Miz more heat and as a result get a hotter crowd for the main event, sadly it struck a wrong nerve with some individuals and the rest is history.

Great news about him and Tajiri working together though.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah and the Army or Marines sponsors the WWE so you can see where that went.


----------



## Rickey

April 29th.


----------



## Chismo

I like that Finlay's and TAJIRI's new promotion will have basically the same roster SMASH had. Should be even better than SMASH.



Rickey said:


> April 29th.


Now, this is awesome news! I've been ranting and ranting about this, because Cole has nothing to "Prove", he pinned Davey at 10th Anniversary Event. God, they're so pissing me off with the Proving Ground concept, and this is the case where they're doing the right thing. World Title match, that's the way to go. It's just a damn shame ROH is spoiling themselves by announcing Davey/Steen for May PPV, so Davey's retaining is UBERpredictable here. BUT, a double countout, Steen's interference on Cole, or something dusty could make the things interesting so Adam Cole looks strong.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Richards vs Cole for the title can match Richards vs Elgin, i´m glad they decided this!


----------



## geraldinhio

If ROH can keep giving Davey oppenents like this , Davey can have an excellent title run no matter what anyone says. Cole , Elgin and Steen are the perfect fresh oppenents to Edwards and Strong. Kingston and Davey will probably wrestle at some stage in a "clash of champions" type match up. 

Now all we need is for ROH to end the never ending WGTT/Briscoes and I'll be very intrested in the product again. The Chikara "invasion" should add more depth to the roster if it continues long, espically in the tag division.


----------



## peachchaos

jeez, that ROH World title sure is the pertiest looking belt in wrestling today, no? 

Every time I see it, I just think, "that's what a wrestling championship should look like".

ROH seems utterly directionless right now, but at least they're putting on some fresh match-ups. I'll never understand why Eddie Kingston doesn't work for them.


----------



## Manu_Styles

peachchaos said:


> jeez, that ROH World title sure is the pertiest looking belt in wrestling today, no?
> 
> Every time I see it, I just think, "that's what a wrestling championship should look like".
> 
> ROH seems utterly directionless right now, but at least they're putting on some fresh match-ups. I'll never understand why Eddie Kingston doesn't work for them.


Directionless? You don´t watch ROH TV or iPPV, do you?


----------



## geraldinhio

My sentiments exactly about Kingston not being in ROH. When they got the TV deal and people were tossing around names who should ROH sign , Kingston was the top of my list. Kingston would of made the perfect transition to TV.


----------



## Walking Uphill

Sold all the ROH I listed earlier.

All my PWG probably sold, awaiting payment.

Have some odds and ends to sell off. $4.50/DVD + a little for shipping for anything on this list. If interested, pm me or send an email to [email protected]

*DVD*
1PW All or Nothing – Night 1 3/4/06 (Highspots)

AAA Guerra de Titanes 2007 11/20/07 (commercial tape not sold in US) (clipped)
AAA Verano de Escándalo 2008 9/14/08 (commercial tape not sold in US) (clipped)
AAA XI Guerra de Titanes 2008 12/6/08 (commercial tape not sold in US) (clipped)
AAA Guerra de Titanes 2009 12/11/09 (commercial tape not sold in US) (clipped)

Blood Sweat & Ears X-Treme X-Mas 12/4/05
Blood Sweat Ears Behind Bars 6/3/06
Blood Sweat & Ears 1/19/08

CMLL 76th Anniversary Show 9/18/09 (Highspots)

CZW High Stakes – Always Bet on Black (afternoon show) 9/11/04
CZW Night of Infamy 11/14/04
CZW Cage of Death 6 12/11/04
CZW Violent by Design 6/11/05
CZW Déjà Vu – Wired 8/13/05
CZW Down With the Sickness 4Ever (Chri$ Ca$h tribute) 9/10/05
CZW Cage of Death 7 12/10/05
CZW An Afternoon of Main Events/Who’s the Boss 1/14/06 & 8/11/01
CZW When 2 Worlds Collide 3/11/06
CZW Trapped/ War at Station 44 8/12/06 & 3/10/01
CZW 2nd Annual Chri$ Ca$h Memorial Show – Down With the Sickness 4ever 9/9/06

Elite Pro Wrestling ETV – Volume 5 (4 episodes of Elite Pro’s tv show)
Elite Pro Wrestling ETV – Volume 6

Epic Pro Wrestling War Spotlight on the Surburban Commandoes (compilation)

FIP Violence is the Answer 4/23/05
FIP X-Factor 10/7/05
FIP Strong vs. Evans 1/7/06
FIP Impact of Honor 6/10/06
FIP Fallout 2006 10/13/06

GSW Night in Motion 4 – The Golden Challenge 3/29/04 (Video Vegas edition)
German Stampede Wrestling /International Impact V 4/19/08
GSW Night in Motion XII – Sold Out 7/19/08
GSW Night in Motion XIII – Lucky 13 8/30/08

IWA MS One More Time 6/11/04
IWA MS Spring Heat 2005 4/8/05
IWA MS Revenge Served Cold 4/29/05
IWA Mid South No Blood, No Guts, No Glory 2005 7/2/05
IWA MS No Retreat, No Surrender 1/21/06

IWA Puerto Rico Summer Attitude 2

MLW Revolutions 5/9/03
MLW Rise of the Renegades 7/26/03

NWA Anarchy Hostile Environment 7/30/05

Pro Wrestling Riot (Fla) 11/16/07
Pro Wrestling Riot It’s Personal 4/12/08
Pro Wrestling Riot The Ties That Bind 8/30/08

Stars of wXw: Doug Williams

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2008 – Day 1 3/7/08
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2008 – Day 2 3/8/08
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2008 – Day 3 3/9/08

World League Wrestling (Harley Race training academy) 106 & 107 10/13/07
WLW 108 & 109 10/27/07
WLW 112 & 113  11/17/07

WWF Shawn Michaels’ Boyhood Dream (early compilation)

Wrestling Society X (box set)


----------



## Rickey

*Shimmer Vol. 39*
Courtney Rush vs. Kellie Skater-*2.5/5*
LuFisto vs. Sassy Stephie w/ Mademoiselle Rachelle-*2.5/5*
Rachel Summerlyn vs. Mena Libra-*2.25/5*
SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match: Hiroyo Matsumoto & Misaki Ohata vs. Nikki Roxx & Ariel-*2.75/5*
Mercedes Martinez vs. Britani Knight w/ Rebecca Knox-*2/5*
Mia Yim & Jamilia Craft vs. Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa-*2/5*
Jessica James vs. Athena-*2.75/5*
MsChif vs. Saraya Knight w/ Rebecca Knox-*2.5/5*
Rematch From Vol. 35: Serena Deeb vs. Portia Perez-*2.25/5*
Two out of Three Falls: Jessie McKay vs. Nicole Matthews-*3/5*
Cheerleader Melissa & Ayako Hamada vs. Madison Eagles & Sara Del Rey-*3.5/5*
Favorite Gimmicks and Characters
Kellie Skater
Britani Knight
Daizee Haze
Athena 
Ref. Brian Gordy
Saraya Knight-_*"Don't make me beat you in front of your children."*_
Portia Perez
Ranking the Shimmer dvds I've seen so far.
1. Vol.37
2. Vol. 35
3. Vol. 28
4. Vol. 38
5. Vol. 36
6. Vol. 39


----------



## KingCrash

*SMV Best On The Indies: Queen Of Wrestling - The Sara Del Rey Story*


*IWA-MS 2/15/04*
Sara Del Rey vs. MsChif vs. Daizee Haze vs. Mickie Knuckles vs. Ariel vs. Cheerleader Melissa - **1/4

*Shimmer 11/6/05*
Sara Del Rey vs Mercedes Martinez - ***1/2

*AAW 10/21/06 *
Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger vs. Nattie Neidhart & Cheerleader Melissa - **3/4

*Shimmer 10/22/06 *
Sara Del Rey vs. Nattie Neidhart - ***1/4
*
Shimmer 4/7/07 *
Sara Del Rey vs. Cheerleader Melissa - ***1/2

*Shimmer 6/2/07 *
Sara Del Rey vs. Sarah Stock - ***3/4

*Chikara 8/5/07*
Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze - ***1/4

*Shimmer 10/13/07*
Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong - ***3/4

*Chikara 11/16/07 *
Sara Del Rey vs. Portia Perez - **

*IWA-MS 9/27/08 *
Sara Del Rey vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***

*C*4 1/17/09 *
Sara Del Rey vs. Misty Haven - **3/4

*LWA 3/09 *
Sara Del Rey vs. MsChif - ***

*AIW 10/10/09 *
Sara Del Rey vs. Hailey Hatred - **1/2

*ACW 6/27/10 *
Sara Del Rey vs. Jessica James - ***

*Chikara 7/25/10 *
Sara Del Rey & Daizee Haze vs. vs. Amazing Kong & Raisha Saeed - ***

*Chikara 9/19/10 *
Sara Del Rey & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Manami Toyota & Mike Quackenbush - ****1/4

*Remix Pro 10/2/10 *
Sara Del Rey vs. Daffney - **

*Chikara 2/20/11 *
Sara Del Rey vs. Madison Eagles - ***

*Chikara 3/13/11 *
Sara Del Rey vs. Toshie Uematsu - ***1/4

*Chikara 6/24/11 *
Sara Del Rey vs. Icarus - ***

*Chikara 7/31/11 *
Sara Del Rey vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4

*Chikara 10/7/11* 
Sara Del Rey vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4

*Chikara 10/8/11*
Sara Del Rey vs. Kana - ****

​


----------



## Certified G

*IWA Mid-South June 11, 2005 "Something To Prove" - Philadelphia, PA*

This was the first show in the CZW/IWA-MS doubleheader on June 11th 2005. It features the infamous Joe vs Necro match. It's crazy how Necro was able to do a second show on this day for CZW's Violent By Design (a Falls Count Anywhere match w/ Toby Klein vs H8 Club)

I'd call this, top to bottom, one the best indy shows of 2005. It has literally every type of wrestling. Strong hard hitting style with Necro Butcher and Samoa Joe (and you'd be hard pressed to find ANY stiffer match that isn't an MMA fight), hardcore with the Bad Breed 6 man tag and the tables gauntlet. 
When CM Punk vs. Homicide is match TWO, you know the card is stacked. Pretty much every match on this card could main event any show in the country at this time. 
CZW did a show in 2006 called "An Afternoon of Main Events" but this was a true Afternoon of Main Events. for anyone who trashes IWA-MS as never being good, I point to this show with "I disagree strongly sir"

1. IWA Mid-South Documentary
A short documentary showing a couple of IWA wrestlers (Punk, Jacobs, Rotten and more) talking about what IWA is, and why they wrestle there. The same documentary is also on YouTube (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8gndsX7mUA)

2. Delirious vs. Josh Abercrombie
**
Dave Prazak says a little later in the show Delirious broke his nose in this match.

3. CM Punk vs. Homicide
**1/4
I think this is one of Punk's last IWA-MS appearences. Ian Rotten comes out after the match and says they'll see him next month or next week (for his last match I think). Ian Rotten thanks Punk for all he's done for IWA.

4. MsChif vs. Allison Danger vs. Mickie Knuckles
**

5. Tracy Smothers vs. Claudio Castagnoli with Jade Chung
**1/2
Tracy Smothers is awesome.

6. Tables Match - Eric Priest & Chad Austin vs. Davey Andrews & Shane Hagadorn vs. Eddie Kingston & BJ Whitmer vs. Ryan Boz & Trik Davis vs. B-Boy & Brandon Thomaselli vs. Sal & Vito Thomaselli
***1/4

7. Bad Breed (Ian & Axl Rotten) & Nate Webb vs. Toby Klein, Mad Man Pondo & JC Bailey
**3/4
Short shoot promo before the match. Apparently Balls Mahoney was scheduled to team up with Bad Breed. Ian says "because Vince McMahon gave him a 1-night only contract, his head got so big he wanted 3 times the money he agreed on." Axl Rotten: "My ass is on the PPV and I'm right here in IW-fucking-A.". So they bring out Nate Webb who gets a big pop, he dances around the crowd and he even gets Axl & Ian to dance in the ring.

8. Gauntlet Match featuring Arik Cannon, Danny Daniels, Chris Hero & Jimmy Jacobs
***

9. Samoa Joe vs. Necro Butcher 
****1/4
Sick and brutal match. The suplex of the ring apron to the floor legit made me cringe. Awesome, awesome match and definitely recommended if you haven't seen it already.

The dvd also has 2 bonus match but I haven't watched those yet, only quickly skimmed through them to see the venue etc..:
10. Bonus Match 8/1/03 - Necro Butcher vs. Toby Klein
11. Bonus Match 5/4/02 - Ian Rotten vs. Chris Hero (I watched Ian's post match comments and he once again says Chris Hero will become one of the biggest in this business, let's hope that comes true now that he's in FCW).


----------



## Cactus

*EVOLVE 11 - Finlay vs Callihan*

*Super Smash Brothers vs Jake Manning & Drew Gulak*
_Nice lengthy opener (for EVOLVE standards anyway) with a strong face/heel dynamic up until the hot tag. Things became alittle spotty after that, but the fans ate all of SSB's signature moves up nicely._ 
*****

*Josh Alexander vs MK McKinnan*
_McKinnan looked like any other indy kid; skinny? Check. Kickpads? You betcha. He sadly pocess the mannerisms of one too. He did a kick combo, enziguri, that stupid fucking Davey Richards spring-up kick to a wrestler on the top rope and almost botched in a Hayabusa-like manner. Alexander carried him to a sub-par match, it seems._
**½*

*Mike Rollins vs Ashley Sixx*
_'Psycho' Mike is doing the old madman gimmick and it's one of the only highlights of the match. That and Rollin's great facial expressions after getting the taste slapped out of his mouth._
***

*Alex Reynolds vs John Silver*
_Lasting just over 12 minutes, I felt like they gave them too much time for two unknowns, but the live crowd seemed to enjoy it._
****

*Elimination Match
Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano vs Samuray del Sol*
_Samuray was a spot monkey, but a good one atleast. Up to his elimination, the match was all highspots. When he was eliminated the focus was shifted to Taylor working on Gargano's back. The only problem is that during Gargano's comeback, he does plenty of spots that contradicted all the damage on his back and it all made no sense at all._
***¾*

*Caleb Konley vs Adam Page*
_Just something to cool us off for the main events._
**¼*

*Low-Ki vs El Generico*
_This was bloody fantastic. Low Ki's strong style background visually intimidated Generico. He flinched after Low-Ki attempted a strike and when Generico tried to return the favor, Low-Ki just stared at him like a motherfucker who then proceeds to beat the living crap out of Generico. Generico needs to find something to combat Low Ki's offense and he eventually does with his speed. This told a great story and ended at the right time, something a lot of EVOLVE matches struggle to do._
******

*Dave 'Fit' Finlay vs Sami Callihan*
_Limbwork, stiff strikes and MANLINESS~! Both men bleed the hardway by headbutting each other. In a similar vein to their last match at EVOLVE, Finlay dishes out most of the beating. At the time, the spot where both men knock each other down with dueling kicks not once, not twice, but THREE times did annoy me, but when I look back on it now on how it made the closing minutes even more epic. The final counter was also fucking epic, but I'm not going to spoil that for you. As of now, this is my MOTY._
*****½*

*Overall:*
A two match show. Everything bar the two main events are skippable, but still enjoyable. The undercard feature plenty of unknowns but they keep all their matches relatively short.​


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Just downloading that show, glad to hear Finlay/Sami was great again :mark:.


----------



## geraldinhio

Anyone have a link to the El Generico vs Sanshiro Takagi? Looks like one of the funnest matches ever. The cigarette , the skatebaord and the porn DVD. :lmao Probably the best turnbuckle brainbuster Generico ever did too. 







:lmao


----------



## Chismo

Pro Wrestling Superstars, tonight's show line-up:


> Extreme Rules: Tommy Dreamer & Rhino vs. CW Anderson & Raven
> Necro Butcher vs. Vader
> Dave "Fit" Finlay vs. Harry Smith
> Femmes Fatales Title match: Kalamity vs. Lufisto
> Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Roderick Strong
> Shane Douglas and Dominic Denucci managed by Bruno Sammartino vs. Larry Zbyszco and Lord Zoltan Ken Jugen managed by JJ Dillon
> El Generico vs. Michael Elgin
> Shawn Spears managed by Jimmy Hart vs. Tito Santana with Rick Martel
> 4 Corner Tag Match: Super Smash Brothers vs. The Great Outdoors (Jake Manning & Grizzly Redwood) vs Rhett Titus & Adam Page vs. The Scene
> 
> Roddy Piper will also host a special edition of Piper's Pit.


EDIT:


> -The replay of EVOLVE 11 will be online shortly and can be ordered here
> 
> -Gabe Sapolsky was said to be furious over making the changes to last night's iPPV because he had explained to the wrestlers what was needed to get them over the border. He said it came down to not "listening to instructions." Some of the wrestlers, except for Cheech (who had no way to get to Toronto as he was traveling with Bobby Fish and had to return to New York) may be in trouble when it comes to being used in the future.
> 
> -WWE's Edge was backstage at the show with Tommy Dreamer and watched the main event of Finlay vs Sami Callihan.
> 
> -Super Smash Brothers will debut in DGUSA soon.
> 
> -Jake Manning and Drew Gulak are now in Chuck Taylor's new stable The Gentlemen's Club. DGUSA has been trying to find a role for Manning for a while now.
> 
> -Dave Finlay is expected to be returning for at least one more show.
> 
> -Tickets for the EVOLVE debut in Charlotte, North Carolina on May 11 and in Concord, North Carolina on May 12 go on sale Monday.
> 
> Credit: PWInsider


----------



## KYSeahawks

*PWG All Star Weekend 8 Night 2*

Kenny King vs. Brian Cage Taylor
***

Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs. The RockNES Monsters
***1/2

Willie Mack vs. Ricochet
***

The Dynasty vs. The Cutler Brothers
**1/2

El Generico vs. Eddie Edwards
****1/4

*PWG World Tag Team Championship Match*
The Young Bucks vs. Generation Next
****

Akira Tozawa vs. Chris Hero
****

*PWG World Championship Match*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Low Ki
****

A good show up until Edwards vs. Generico from there it became great. I just really love the atmosphere of a PWG show.


*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2011*

*BOLA 2011 1st Round Match*
Chris Hero vs. Willie Mack
****

*BOLA 2011 1st Round Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Dave "Fit" Finaly
***1/2

*BOLA 2011 1st Round Match*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico
****1/4

*BOLA 2011 1st Round Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards
***1/2

*#1 Contenders Match*
The RockNES Monsters vs. The Dynasty
***

*BOLA 2011 Semi-Final Match*
Willie Mack vs. El Generico
***
*
BOLA 2011 Semi-Final Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards
***1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Championship Match*
The Young Bucks vs. The Kings of Wrestling
****

*BOLA 2011 Final Match*
El Generico vs. Kevin Steen
****1/2​
BOLA has got to be a SHOW OF THE YEAR candidate. Nothing bad on the show even RockNES vs Dynasty was fun just not up to the standards of the rest of the show. I thought the Steen vs Generico fued had ran its course but wow I loved the match they had. The stuff with the kid was awesome and makes Steen even a bigger douche. If you haven't seen this show see it at all cost.


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA - Fearless 2011*

1. CIMA vs Rich Swann
**

2. AR Fox vs Alex Colon vs Tony Nese vs Scott Reed vs Brodie Lee vs Arik Cannon
**

3. Ricochet vs Susumu Yokosuka
***

4. Sami Callihan vs Masaaki Mochizuki
**3/4

5. Jon Davis vs Pinkie Sanchez
*3/4

6. Johnny Gargano vs Austin Aries
***1/2

*7. Open The United Gate Titles*
Masato Yoshino & PAC vs YAMATO & Akira Tozawa
***3/4​


----------



## Mark.

All these will be finished within the next couple hours, some within an hour.


*ROH Supercard Of Honor III*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677210375?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem II*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677213029?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Eddie Edwards: Road to the Triple Crown*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677218142?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Briscoe Brothers: Baddest Tag Team on the Planet*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677225220?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Davey Richards: The American Wolf*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677259694?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*TNA Best Of X-Division Matches*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677239579?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*WWE WrestleMania XX*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677246926?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*WWE WrestleMania 22*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677254675?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ECW One Night Stand 2005*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677257782?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Concrete

This weekend I saw 2CW's Living on the Edge 7 this weekend and I thought I would post some of the highlights of both nights.

*Living on the Edge-Night 1: Watertown*
-Loca Vida and Marcos started the weekend with a fun little opener. Marcos is known as the Muscle of 2CW and he got a bunch of heat by bringing the lovely Nikki Jett with him and stopping her from doing yoga to show her how to do it. Loca Vida is a guy you probably don't know but he got a nice pop from the crowd is a ball full of energy in the ring. He had a match with AJ Styles at LOTE 4 and that is regarded as one of the best matches in 2CW history. You can watch it on youtube I believe.
-Isys took on Jason Axe in what can only be described as a bloody war. This match had barbed wire, a barbed wire baseball bat, chairs, a broken glass bottle, thumbtacks, and ladder. 2CW use to have brawls on almost every show but have not done that so much recently and even when there were brawls there wasn't a ton of blood. Isys's face after this match was covered in blood. Now most people probably think that this match already isn't your cup of the tea and that's okay. These guys aren't deathmatch wrestlers and usually have pretty good matches in 2CW. This was a battle between the 2010 2CW Grand Prix Champion and 2011 Grand Prix Champion. There is one spot that I will remember just because of the violence of it and that was when Isys after Death Valley Driving Axe into a pile of thumbtacks went on to curbstomp Axe's face straight into the thumbtacks. I think it is a match that 2CW fans will remember for a long time and helped boost Isys and Axe up a bit in the pecking order for 2CW. 
-The Briscoe Brothers finally made their 2CW debut against The Olsen Twins. This was a really good little match which you could have expected. There honestly isn't that much more to say about it than that. It helped set up The Briscoe Brothers for their title shot against First Class the next night. Seemed a little pointless since the odds of them winning the titles when they aren't a regular tag team in 2CW were slim. It was what happened afterwards that makes this a real highlight. Jimmy Olsen turned on Colin and bloodied him up with an empty bear can they had brought to the ring. I hadn't seen what happened in AIW but it was probably relatively the same thing that happened but in reverse. Jimmy leaves after spitting into the crowd.
-Matt Milan beats three fat men in a gauntlet match to set up the fact that he is gonna be in an elimination match for the title the next night in Rome. After, the match and out from the crowd comes former 2CW champion Brodie Lee and hits Milan with a big boot. Then...
-Kevin Steen comes out and makes subtle remarks about Brodie leaving for the WWE without saying it and how he and Brodie have never faced each other. This leads to Brodie being added to the upcoming 2CW title match. 
-Steen vs. Brodie vs. Slyck Wagner Brown vs. Jay Freddie(C) for the 2CW World Heavyweight Championship. A good title match that saw the champ be the first fall and then the crowd had no idea who was gonna win. In the end it was "Big Rig" Brodie Lee who won the title with a package piledriver, he just didn't walk away that night with the title because afterwards Steen low blowed Lee and took the title from him. Like seems to be Steen's thing he is going to wage war on 2CW for waiting 2 years to book him again after the Tag Team Title Tournament.

*Living on the Edge-Night 2: Rome*
-Pepper Parks and Cherry Bomb vs. Marcos and Nikki Jett. The crowd popped pretty big for Cherry Bomb. The fans loved her after her match at the Girls' Grand Prix. It was nice seeing Cherry Bomb lock it up with Marcos which doesn't seem to happen very often outside of CHIKARA unless there is a big feud in place.
-Colin Delaney vs. Jimmy Olsen. Colin couldn't wait to get this match started and hits Jimmy with a beer can well before Jimmy got to the ring. This was a really good match that was, almost in the same vein as Night 1, a war. Both men got busted open but not the same way Isys was bloody against Axe.There was a lot of good stuff going on here. The match was almost about to end with Jimmy lying in the middle of the ring and Colin pointing to the heavens and telling Larry Sweeney that this is for him essentially but Jimmy was able to get out of the ring and Colin chases him down half way across the rink. You see this match took place at an ice rink and Colin used that to suplex Jimmy into the glass at the end of the rink where everyone in the arena heard it. It was brutal.They continued to brawl out of view and the match was ruled a no contest.
-All Money is Legal were up next against The Killer Steves in a tables match. These 2 teams are known in 2CW for their feud in early 2CW and their table matches. Not surprisingly this was a really fun match that started with a poker match that escalated to awesomeness.. This ended with AMIL muscle bustering Steve Kruz through two tables that also held Steve McKenzie. After the match though...
-Colin and Jimmy come back to the ring brawling. AMIL and The Steves decide to give Colin a little help and help take him down and set him onto a table. Colin set up for the elbow this time drilling Jimmy through the table and the ref counted the 3. Colin went on to fake high fiving everyone around the ring since he had blood on him.
-Brodie Lee(C) vs. Jay Freddie vs. Jason Axe vs. Matt Milan for the 2CW World Heavyweight Title. I thought this match was the bee's knees. Matt Milan was the first elimination which made sense since he was the least proven and booted Jason Axe in the chest. Jason Axe went on to show how tough he is. Jay Freddie, 2CW's homegrown hero, hit Jason Axe with pretty much everything he could think of and even hit him with a tombstone. Nothing could keep Axe down until Freddie hit Axe with a chair and then it was pretty clear that Jay Freddie was turning heel right then and there. The finish was Brodie getting kicked in the junk but Freddie couldn't get the pin. Freddie then went for a hurricarana and Brodie was able to turn it into a huge sit out powerbomb for the win. Brodie was then given a standing ovation and confirmed that he was leaving for FCW. He then left 2CW to do anything they want to.
-Briscoe Brothers went up against First Class and came away with the 2CW Tag Team Championships. They had a pretty good match and they decided on a rematch at #75 in Binghamton, NY. The crowd went nuts when The Briscoes won the titles and it was just awesome to see. They became the second ROH champions to win the titles the other team being The American Wolves.
-Zachary Springate III took on IB Green in a Loser Retires match. ZSIII is a heel but is a 2CW original so the fans popped for him and gave IB Green heat. It looked as though IB Green beat ZSIII from some help from 2 of his stable mates but GM Keith Harris wouldn't let a 2CW original go out like that so they started the match again and eventually ZSIII choke slammed Green onto a steel barricade that was lying in the ring. After the match ZSIII put over 2CW and all the work everyone had done the past 6 years.


----------



## Platt

Spoiler: cover















Ole! Ole! Ole! Ole! Ole! Ole! 

He is the high-flying, risk taking fan favorite known worldwide as "The Generic Luchador" El Generico & this is 2-disc set is a collection of 19 of his greatest Ring of Honor Matches! Featuring bouts against the likes of Homicide, Nigel McGuinness, Bryan Danielson, and Roderick Strong, witness just why El Generico is one of the most beloved wrestlers in ROH's history. Whether it be challenging for the World, TV, or Tag Titles, Generico has proven himself to be ever-resilient and always has the fan's in his corner. From his ROH debut to his TV Title victory, this is a look at just some of the best El Generico has to offer!


Disc 1
1. El Generico vs. Arik Cannon vs. Fast Eddie vs. Josh Daniels...Do or Die IV 2/19/05 (ROH debut)
2. El Generico vs. Homicide...Dragon Gate Invasion 8/27/05
3. El Generico vs. Matt Sydal...A Fight At The Roxbury 6/8/07
4. Clip: El Generico vs. Delirious (First Round)...Race to the Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07
5. Clip: El Generico vs. Chris Hero (Quarter-Finals)...Race to the Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07
6. Clip: El Generico vs. Davey Richards (Semi-Finals)...Race to the Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07
7. El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Finals)...Race to the Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07
8. El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji...Motor City Madness 2007 9/14/07
9. El Generico vs. Austin Aries (#1 Contender's Tournament First Round)...Eye of the Storm 2/22/08
10. El Generico vs. Go Shiozaki (#1 Contender's Tournament Semi-Finals)...Eye of the Storm 2/22/08
11. El Generico vs. Kota Ibushi...Return Engagement 4/19/08
12. El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match)...Age of Insanity 8/15/08
13. El Generico, Shingo, & Dragon Kid beat Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & BxB Hulk...Battle of the Best 9/13/08

Disc 2
14. El Generico vs. Taiji Ishimori...Tokyo Summit 9/14/08
15. El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson...Proving Ground 2009 Night 2 2/7/09
16. El Generico vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima...The Omega Effect 11/14/09
17. El Generico vs. Tyler Black...ROH on HDNet Episode 63
18. El Generico & Colt Cabana vs. The American Wolves...Salvation 7/24/10
19. El Generico vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match)...SoCal Showdown II 1/28/11
20. El Generico vs. TJ Perkins...Manhattan Mayhem IV 3/19/11
21. Clip: El Generico vs. Roderick Strong...Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 2 4/2/11
21. El Generico vs. Roderick Strong (No Disqualification)...ROH Revolution USA 5/6/11
22. El Generico vs. Christopher Daniels (World TV Title Match)...Best in the World 2011 6/26/11


----------



## EmbassyForever

Sorry, wrong topic.


----------



## Mark.

Just upped the following:


WWE Vengeance 2003
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681830211?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

ROH Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681834864?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

WWE Unforgiven 2003
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681838270?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

WWE Armageddon 2005
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681840453?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Autobiographies*

Dynamite Kid
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681845359?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Shawn Michaels
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681848453?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Chris Jericho (pre-WWE)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681850848?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## jawbreaker

Is there not a single Steen match on that Generico comp? Did I miss the Steenerico comp or is that going to be coming out later?

Interesting choice though. Good for people to see what Generico can do on his own.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Love that Generico got his own set but have most of the events with those matches on them. Which seems to be the case with all the best of sets.


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> Is there not a single Steen match on that Generico comp? Did I miss the Steenerico comp or is that going to be coming out later?
> 
> Interesting choice though. Good for people to see what Generico can do on his own.


Maybe they'll do a Steen vs Generico Comp?


----------



## jawbreaker

They probably will, and probably a Steenerico comp as well.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'd buy both, but especially the Generico/Steen comp. Such amazing matches including Cabana and Corino too. One of the greatest feuds that ROH has ever had, without a doubt.


----------



## Platt

Their set would never be as good as mine [side]


----------



## Chismo

Finlay/Davis announced for EVOLVE 12.


----------



## ReggiePunk31

I would consider buying the Steenico comp if one were to be released.


----------



## Last Chancery

They could do a two-disc "Best and Worst of El Generico and Kevin Steen," putting their matches as a team on the first disc and their matches against each other on the second. Streamline it. Very buyable.


----------



## Certified G

The Corre said:


> *IWA Mid-South June 11, 2005 "Something To Prove" - Philadelphia, PA*
> 
> This was the first show in the CZW/IWA-MS doubleheader on June 11th 2005. It features the infamous Joe vs Necro match. It's crazy how Necro was able to do a second show on this day for CZW's Violent By Design (a Falls Count Anywhere match w/ Toby Klein vs H8 Club)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Something To Prove review
> 
> 
> 
> I'd call this, top to bottom, one the best indy shows of 2005. It has literally every type of wrestling. Strong hard hitting style with Necro Butcher and Samoa Joe (and you'd be hard pressed to find ANY stiffer match that isn't an MMA fight), hardcore with the Bad Breed 6 man tag and the tables gauntlet.
> When CM Punk vs. Homicide is match TWO, you know the card is stacked. Pretty much every match on this card could main event any show in the country at this time.
> CZW did a show in 2006 called "An Afternoon of Main Events" but this was a true Afternoon of Main Events. for anyone who trashes IWA-MS as never being good, I point to this show with "I disagree strongly sir"
> 
> 1. IWA Mid-South Documentary
> A short documentary showing a couple of IWA wrestlers (Punk, Jacobs, Rotten and more) talking about what IWA is, and why they wrestle there. The same documentary is also on YouTube (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8gndsX7mUA)
> 
> 2. Delirious vs. Josh Abercrombie
> **
> Dave Prazak says a little later in the show Delirious broke his nose in this match.
> 
> 3. CM Punk vs. Homicide
> **1/4
> I think this is one of Punk's last IWA-MS appearences. Ian Rotten comes out after the match and says they'll see him next month or next week (for his last match I think). Ian Rotten thanks Punk for all he's done for IWA.
> 
> 4. MsChif vs. Allison Danger vs. Mickie Knuckles
> **
> 
> 5. Tracy Smothers vs. Claudio Castagnoli with Jade Chung
> **1/2
> Tracy Smothers is awesome.
> 
> 6. Tables Match - Eric Priest & Chad Austin vs. Davey Andrews & Shane Hagadorn vs. Eddie Kingston & BJ Whitmer vs. Ryan Boz & Trik Davis vs. B-Boy & Brandon Thomaselli vs. Sal & Vito Thomaselli
> ***1/4
> 
> 7. Bad Breed (Ian & Axl Rotten) & Nate Webb vs. Toby Klein, Mad Man Pondo & JC Bailey
> **3/4
> Short shoot promo before the match. Apparently Balls Mahoney was scheduled to team up with Bad Breed. Ian says "because Vince McMahon gave him a 1-night only contract, his head got so big he wanted 3 times the money he agreed on." Axl Rotten: "My ass is on the PPV and I'm right here in IW-fucking-A.". So they bring out Nate Webb who gets a big pop, he dances around the crowd and he even gets Axl & Ian to dance in the ring.
> 
> 8. Gauntlet Match featuring Arik Cannon, Danny Daniels, Chris Hero & Jimmy Jacobs
> ***
> 
> 9. Samoa Joe vs. Necro Butcher
> ****1/4
> Sick and brutal match. The suplex of the ring apron to the floor legit made me cringe. Awesome, awesome match and definitely recommended if you haven't seen it already.
> 
> The dvd also has 2 bonus match but I haven't watched those yet, only quickly skimmed through them to see the venue etc..:
> 10. Bonus Match 8/1/03 - Necro Butcher vs. Toby Klein
> 11. Bonus Match 5/4/02 - Ian Rotten vs. Chris Hero (I watched Ian's post match comments and he once again says Chris Hero will become one of the biggest in this business, let's hope that comes true now that he's in FCW).


K, so in that review of mine I mentioned 2 bonus matches, which I got round to watching yesterday.

10. Bonus Match 8/1/03 - Necro Butcher vs. Toby Klein
**1/2
Very fun match too bad it was only a couple minutes, could've been better with some more time.

11. Bonus Match 5/4/02 - Ian Rotten vs. Chris Hero
-****
Terrible, absolutely terrible. Probably the single worst match I've seen all year. Riddled with botches, stupid/weird submission holds and just terrible all-around wrestling. The fact that there was no commentary also made it worse because I'm pretty sure everyone in my house thought I was watching gay porn with all the yelling and screaming by Ian and Chris. 
fpalm
This match was like 20-25 minutes too, absolute waiste of time, Ian Rotten proved he is not in the slightest capable of putting up a decent match.


----------



## Cactus

ROH001: The Era of Honor Begins
ROH022: Wrestlerave 2003
ROH034: The Battle Lines Are Drawn
ROH037: At Our Best 
ROH040: Round Robin Challenge III 

Managed to scoop up copies of these old school ROH events for a mere £2.30 for the lot. I look forward to see what all the hype is about and whether or not they have aged well.


----------



## Rickey

Another Showdown in the Sun match available for free:


----------



## Genking48

Awesome, I've been waiting to see that match.


----------



## EraOfHonorBegins

New highspots deal.. This is my first time ever odering off highspots, so I'm wondering how the deal works. 

I'm trying to get the April Sampler (which is over $20), and then choose the "free dvd". So, I don't enter the code in the "gift certificate code" area right, because i tried that and got an error page. I put it in the "shipping instructions" area? The ad seems awfully vague, do they pick out the free dvd?


----------



## Certified G

Cba posting this anywhere else:

"* It was reported last month that WWE had signed 6 ft. 7 in. top independent wrestler Brodie Lee to a developmental deal. Lee confirmed the news this past weekend at a 2CW wrestling show in Rome, New York. Lee announced that he would be dropping the 2CW Heavyweight Title because he's headed to Florida this week to begin working for WWE developmental.* "

I thought Brodie Lee was great in DGUSA and EVOLVE, I'll miss him in those promotions but it's really awesome for him he was able to get a WWE deal. He's one of the best big men around imo, hopefully they'll get rid of Big Show and replace him with Brodie.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah theres already a thread for it. Lee should be good but it depends on how they book him.


----------



## seabs

Spoiler: 16 Carat Gold 12 Review



*wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament 2012 Day 1*

*Emil Sitoci vs Michael Dante vs Noam Dar vs Jonathon Gresham*
_***1/4_

*Yoshihito Sasaki vs Bad Bones*
_***_

*Drake Younger vs Karsten Beck*
_*_

*Axeman vs Ricky Marvin*
_**1/2_

*Doug Williams vs Johnny Moss*
_**1/2_

*Tommy End vs Emil Sitoci*
_**3/4_

*Jon Ryan vs Zack Sabre Jr.*
_***3/4_

*Daisuke Sekimoto & Feddy Stahl vs Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker*
_****_

*El Generico vs Marty Scurll*
_***1/4_

*Finlay vs Sami Callihan*
_***1/4_

*wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament 2012 Day 2*

*Drake Younger vs Michael Dante*
_*_

*2 Face vs Jay Skillet vs Kim Ray vs Robert Dreissker*
_***1/4_

*Axeman vs Noam Dar*
_**3/4_

*Sami Callihan vs Marty Scurll vs Jonathon Gresham*
_***1/2_

*Ricky Marvin vs Tommy End*
_****1/4_

*Bad Bones & Absolute Andy vs Doug Williams & Jon Ryan*
_**_

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Yoshihito Sasaki*
_***3/4+_

*El Generico vs Karsten Beck*
_***1/4_

*Finlay vs Johnny Moss*
_**_

*Big Van Walter vs Daisuke Sekimoto - wXw Unified World Championship*
_****1/4_

*wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament 2012 Day 3*

*El Generico vs Johnny Moss*
_**1/2_

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tommy End*
_***1/2_

*Chris Rush & Aaron Insane vs Jay Skillet & Jonathon Gresham*
_*1/2_

*Bad Bones & Absolute Andy vs Drake Younger & Mike Schwarz*
_*_

*Jon Ryan vs Noam Dar*
_*1/2_

*Finlay vs Johnny Kidd*
_****1/4_

*Big Van Walter, Daisuke Sekimoto, 2 Face & Kim Ray vs Axeman, Yoshihito Sasaki, Karsten Beck & Robert Dreissker - 8 Man Elimination Tag Match*
_****1/4+_

*Doug Williams vs Michael Dante*
_*1/2_

*LDRS of the New School vs Ricky Marvin & Emil Sitoci*
_***3/4_

*El Generico vs Tommy End*
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Not as great as last year but still a great weekend of shows even if they missed out on some dream matches. The 4 dream matches I wanted from the weekend were Generico/Marvin, Generico/Finlay and Finlay/Sabre and Finlay vs one of the BJW guys and they didn't do any of them which sucked, especially when they could have done so really easily. Undercards really let the shows down but there were still plenty of great matches over the tournament. MOTT I'd say was the 8 man with Sekimoto being the MVP of the weekend. _​


----------



## EmbassyForever

Hey Seabs what's your opinion on Noam Dar? Is he good?


----------



## seabs

EmbassyForever said:


> Hey Seabs what's your opinion on Noam Dar? Is he good?


*I didn't like him on the 16 Carat shows. His act isn't funny in the slightest and all he does in ring wise is kick people's standing legs.*


----------



## flag sabbath

I saw Noam Dar live last month. He's charismatic & a gifted athlete, but he had a bunch of annoying Eddie Edwards tics, like repeatedly disrupting the flow of his opponents offence with big moves while ignoring the punishment he'd taken, and yelling his opponent's name before every stiff 'fighting spirit' strike.


----------



## seabs

*Reviews/Ratings for the ROH Miami shows? Anything worth watching off them besides Davey/Elgin and Steen/Generico. How were the 2 Cole and Bucks/ANX matches?*


----------



## geraldinhio

I really enjoyed Storm/Bennett, TJ Perkins/Fire Ant are really good IMO. Cole/O Reiley was good , nothing special. I'd watch this before his match with Pearce anyway. I can't really remember The Bucks/ANX matches being honest.






Steenaroonie , Joey Ryan in a bathrobe, the three way tag and that insane suplex at the end.:mark: PWG loves digging into my bank account.


----------



## KingCrash

Besides the Bennett/Storm match there's not anything that's must see either nights, besides the fans chanting "same old shit" for Briscoes/WGTT on Night Two. Cole's match with Pearce was literally nothing for 4 min. and Cole/O'Reilly was meh due to them starting and stopping it and breaking their rhythm.

And apparently Kevin Kelly shot his mouth off too soon about not being on GoFightLive anymore because ROH is having problems getting a ippv provider for Border Wars, and WWNLive (GabeFightLive) and HybridEnt.tv (CZW) have pretty much agreed to not help them.


----------



## jawbreaker

Seabs said:


> *Reviews/Ratings for the ROH Miami shows? Anything worth watching off them besides Davey/Elgin and Steen/Generico. How were the 2 Cole and Bucks/ANX matches?*


Give Storm/Bennett a watch if you have time. Otherwise not really.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ANX/Bucks was fun, Street Fight was better. But nothing there was too great. Cole/Pearce was short and Kyle/Cole was really disappointed. /
Watch Edwards/Richards/Strong which was really good and not too long, Storn/Bennett. WGTT/Briscoes, Lethal/Strong & Edwards/Steen all were good but not something you have to watch. Just good.


----------



## Cactus

Seabs, where did you get the wXw tourny from?


----------



## jawbreaker

Oh yeah, Edwards/Steen was pretty solid (***1/2 or so, plus an absolutely perfect flashpoint of why Eddie Edwards frustrates me so much). but Richards/Edwards/Strong was dreadful, WGTT/Briscoes was what you'd expect, everything else (bar the two really great matches and Storm/Bennett) was by the numbers or worse.


----------



## smitlick

Cactus said:


> Seabs, where did you get the wXw tourny from?


I'd assume from wXws site. Its where i got mine.

Also finished Shane Douglas' YouShoot. Was fine, nothing great. Not something I'd recommend buying.

*APW - King of the Indies 2001*

Day 1

1. Doug Williams vs Adam Pearce
**3/4

2. Bison Smith vs Tony Jones
*1/2

3. Frankie Kazarian vs Samoa Joe
**1/2

4. Scoot Andrews vs Donovan Morgan
*1/2

5. Spanky vs American Dragon
***1/4

6. Christopher Daniels vs Super Dragon
**1/2

7. AJ Styles vs Jardi Frantz
***

8. Low Ki vs Vinny Massaro
***

Day 2

9. Bison Smith vs Donovan Morgan
*

10. Doug Williams vs American Dragon
***1/2

11. Low Ki vs Samoa Joe
***3/4

12. Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles
***

13. Battle Royal
*

14. American Dragon vs Donovan Morgan
**

15. Low Ki vs Christopher Daniels
***1/2

16. American Dragon vs Low Ki
***3/4​


----------



## Stardust Genius

Spoiler:  another 16 Carat Gold review



*wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament 2012 Day 1*

Emil Sitoci vs Michael Dante vs Noam Dar vs Jonathon Gresham
**3/4

Yoshihito Sasaki vs Bad Bones
***1/4

Drake Younger vs Karsten Beck
**1/2

Axeman vs Ricky Marvin
***

Doug Williams vs Johnny Moss
***1/2

Tommy End vs Emil Sitoci
**1/2

Jon Ryan vs Zack Sabre Jr.
****

Daisuke Sekimoto & Feddy Stahl vs Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker
***3/4

El Generico vs Marty Scurll
***1/2

Finlay vs Sami Callihan
***1/2


*wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament 2012 Day 2*


Drake Younger vs Michael Dante
**3/4

2 Face vs Jay Skillet vs Kim Ray vs Robert Dreissker
**3/4

Axeman vs Noam Dar
***1/4

Sami Callihan vs Marty Scurll vs Jonathon Gresham
***1/2

Ricky Marvin vs Tommy End
***3/4

Bad Bones & Absolute Andy vs Doug Williams & Jon Ryan
***

Zack Sabre Jr. vs Yoshihito Sasaki
***3/4

El Generico vs Karsten Beck
***1/4

Finlay vs Johnny Moss
***1/2

Big Van Walter vs Daisuke Sekimoto - wXw Unified World Championship
****3/4

*
wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament 2012 Day 3*


El Generico vs Johnny Moss
***1/4

Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tommy End
***1/2

Chris Rush & Aaron Insane vs Jay Skillet & Jonathon Gresham
**1/2

Bad Bones & Absolute Andy vs Drake Younger & Mike Schwarz
***1/4

Jon Ryan vs Noam Dar
***

Finlay vs Johnny Kidd
***3/4

Big Van Walter, Daisuke Sekimoto, 2 Face & Kim Ray vs Axeman, Yoshihito Sasaki, Karsten Beck & Robert Dreissker - 8 Man Elimination Tag Match
***3/4

Doug Williams vs Michael Dante
**1/2

LDRS of the New School vs Ricky Marvin & Emil Sitoci
***3/4

El Generico vs Tommy End
***3/4


----------



## Cactus

Do you have to buy it? I can't see it anywhere on the site.


----------



## EmbassyForever

geraldinhio said:


> I really enjoyed Storm/Bennett, TJ Perkins/Fire Ant are really good IMO. Cole/O Reiley was good , nothing special. I'd watch this before his match with Pearce anyway. I can't really remember The Bucks/ANX matches being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steenaroonie , Joey Ryan in a bathrobe, the three way tag and that insane suplex at the end.:mark: PWG loves digging into my bank account.


Steen/PA looks like a match that i really want to see. Other looks good too, hope the show will be better than the last one


----------



## Stardust Genius

Cactus said:


> Do you have to buy it? I can't see it anywhere on the site.


 Yes, I got it from the wXw Shop.


----------



## smitlick

Cactus said:


> Do you have to buy it? I can't see it anywhere on the site.


Of course how else would you get it?

On the right hand side of there main page is a link to there SHOP

Then once on the next page click on DVDs, Then 2012 & Search till you find Carat 2012

If you click on the side of the page in the Store, theres an english version of the Store.

http://www.wxw-wrestling.com/wXwShop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12_81&products_id=900

Thats the link. Its also available at Smart Mark Video.


----------



## seabs

Cactus said:


> Seabs, where did you get the wXw tourny from?



*Get it from the wXw Shop site. It's not expensive, postage is cheap to the UK, they arrive within a week and they're great shows.*


----------



## geraldinhio

EmbassyForever said:


> Steen/PA looks like a match that i really want to see. Other looks good too, hope the show will be better than the last one


Said to be a very good show top to bottom. Fans are supposed to be really annoying in a few matches , but I'd get over it. Mack/Roderick , the three way tag , the title match were supposed to be great according to live reports. O'Reily/ Koslov was supposed to be very fun , despite the crowd as was Perkins/Sky. Candice vs Joey Ryan will be pure gold.:mark:

Ya, Peter Avalon has really impressed me and is sure one to watch out for. He was supposed to take a hell of a beating from Steen too. He's a great dickhead , love the bit where he goes for the spinaroonie and just gives the fans the middle finger.:lmao

I'm fully sure it will be a really good show as nothing looks bad and there's some potential great and really fun matches. The KRR shows are usually some of the weakest shows they put out anyone as many said.


----------



## smitlick

Jesus Christ.... Dreamer says in the RF Sharing My Knowledge DVD that the UFC is a work and that they fix fights....

Extremely unintelligent statement to say without serious proof and such..


----------



## Certified G

smitlick said:


> Jesus Christ.... Dreamer says in the RF Sharing My Knowledge DVD that the UFC is a work and that they fix fights....
> 
> Extremely unintelligent statement to say without serious proof and such..


Lol, I seriously doubt UFC is a staged sport. Did he give any extra info on why he thinks/knows it is staged?


----------



## smitlick

The Corre said:


> Lol, I seriously doubt UFC is a staged sport. Did he give any extra info on why he thinks/knows it is staged?


Basically because he heard there were fixed fights in Japan, but everyone knows there were.... Really just misinformed.


----------



## Mark.

Mark. said:


> Just upped the following:
> 
> 
> WWE Vengeance 2003
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681830211?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> ROH Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681834864?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> WWE Unforgiven 2003
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681838270?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> WWE Armageddon 2005
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681840453?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> 
> *Autobiographies*
> 
> Dynamite Kid
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681845359?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Shawn Michaels
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681848453?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Chris Jericho (pre-WWE)
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681850848?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


3 days left on these. And if you're a comics fan or just looking forward to The Dark Knight Rises: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130682271473?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## smitlick

*Smart Mark Video - Best on the Indies - American Danger Man - The Mad Man Pondo Story*

*1. IWA-MS Extreme Heaven 2000 - Fans Bring The Weapons*
Mad Man Pondo vs 2 Tuff Tony vs Delilah Starr
*

*2. MAW Hardcore Cup 2002 - Barbed Wire Tables, Barbed Wire Boards, Barbed Wire Bat & Pillar of Salt Match*
Mad Man Pondo vs Corporal Robinson
**3/4

*3. IWA-MS A Butcher Loose In Highland*
Mad Man Pondo vs Abdullah The Butcher
1/2*

*4. IWA-MS Gory Days - Barbed Wire Board Death Match*
Mad Man Pondo vs JC Bailey
DUD

*5. IWA-MS Extreme Farewell*
Mad Man Pondo vs Sabu
*

*6. IWA-EC Masters of Pain 2006 - Electrified Lighttubes*
Mad Man Pondo vs Jun Kasai
**3/4

*7. IWA-MS Double Death Tag Team Tournament - Electrified Lighttubes*
Mad Man Pondo & 2 Tuff Tony vs Darin Childs & Jacob Ladder
**

*8. IWA-EC Legacy of Brutality - Guest Ref = Terry Funk*
Mad Man Pondo vs Yuko Miyamoto
**

*9. IWA-EC Masters of Pain 2009 - Cage of Hell*
Mad Man Pondo vs WHACKS
3/4*

The Interview was fine. I was surprised at how much stuff I'd actually seen or remembered when Pondo was talking about various things.​


----------



## Wrestling is Life

For anybody who is thinking of ordering the monthly Highspots sampler, I just thought I would share that I received mine and a number of the DVDs have very poor quality disc art. They look like they were printed out of a basic everyday printer and any images on them are very poor quality. Still $30 is a great price for all you get, but for anyone that cares about the cover art I just thought I would give a heads up.


----------



## seabs

*3XWrestling Divide & Conquer*

*Sir Bradley Charles & Jimmy Rockwell vs Ricky Kwong & The Mauler*
_**_

*10 Man Tag Match*
_**_

*Brian Ash vs Zach Thompson - 3XW Heavyweight Championship*
_***1/2_

*Genesis vs Horndogs - 3XW Tag Team Championships*
_***_

*Mark Sterling vs Jeremy Wyatt - 60 Minute No DQ IronMan Match*
_****1/4+_

*Overall:*
_Came for the main event but the rest of the show was good too with a really fun Ash/Thompson match. Ironman match was really great and easily one of the best Indy matches of 2011. Definitely recommend. _​


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Roderick Strong: Messiah Of The Backbreaker*



*3/13/04*
Roderick Strong vs. Hydro - **

*10/2/05*
Roderick Strong vs. James Gibson - ****

*7/16/05*
Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles - ***1/2

*8/13/05*
Roderick Strong vs. Matt Hardy - ***1/2

*11/5/05 - ROH World Title*
Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2

*12/17/05 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Roderick Strong & Austin Aries vs. Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinuaro - ***

*4/1/06 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Roderick Strong & Austin Aries vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi - ****1/4

*6/23/06*
Roderick Strong vs. KENTA - ***1/2

*11/3/06*
Roderick Strong & Austin Aries vs. KENTA & Davey Richards - ****

*3/31/07 - FIP Heavyweight Title*
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries - ****

*4/28/07*
Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans - ***
*
6/9/07 - ROH World Title*
Roderick Strong vs. Takeshi Morishima - ***3/4

*1/11/08*
Roderick Strong vs. El Generico - ***

*6/7/08 - Fight Without Honor*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens - ****1/4

*7/25/08*
Roderick Strong vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****

*9/13/08*
Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2


As usual another good comp disc by ROH. For some fans some matches might not hold up as high as they remember them (Strong/AJ) but for both new and hold fans a solid selection of Strong in ROH.​


----------



## Punkhead

*IWA: Mid South November Pain*
2011-11-04​
1. Joey Grunge defeated Smokey C.
*1/2

2. Neil Diamond Cutter defeated Danny Havoc, Reed Bentley, Marcus Crane, Scotty Vortex, Alex Colon and Latin Dragon (7 Way Madness No. 1 contendership for IWA MS Light Heavyweight Championship)
**3/4

3. Chris Hall defeated DJ Hyde.
**

4. Dave Crist defeated Sami Callihan.
***1/4

5. Drake Younger defeated Matt Tremont (barbed wire madness)
**1/2

6. Bucky Collins defeated Simon Sezz (retained Light Heavyweight Title)
*1/4

7. Devon Moore defeated B-Boy.
**3/4

8. Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer defeated Necro Butcher & Masada (tag team match).
***

*Overall*: Disappointment...


----------



## smitlick

*AIW - Girls Night Out 4*

1. Eric Ryan vs Kobald
N/A

2. Eric Ryan vs Kobald vs Facade
*

3. Rickey Shane Page vs Mad Man Pondo
**3/4

4. Greg Iron vs Bobby Beverly
**1/4

5. Johnny Gargano vs Chest Flexor
N/A

6. Mena Libra vs KC
*1/2

7. Veda Scott vs Cherry Bomb
***

8. Allysin Kay vs Mickie Knuckles
*1/4

9. Sassy Stephie vs Sara Del Rey
***

10. Roxie Cotton vs Portia Perez
**1/4

*11. AIW Womens Title - First Blood Match*
Jessicka Havok vs Angeldust
**3/4

*12. AIW Womens Title*
Jessicka Havok vs Mickie Knuckles
N/A

*IWA-MS - November Pain*

1. Smokey C vs Joey Grunge
*

2. Danny Havoc vs Alex Colon vs Reed Bentley vs Latin Dragon vs Neil Diamond Cutter vs Markus Crane vs Scotty Vortekz
**

3. DJ Hyde vs Chris Hall
*1/4

4. Dave Crist vs Sami Callihan
***

5. Matt Tremont vs Drake Younger
**3/4

6. Simon Sezz vs Bucky Collins
*

7. B-Boy vs Devon Moore
**3/4

8. MASADA & Necro Butcher vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer
***1/2​


----------



## Mark.

Less than a day left on these!


WWE Vengeance 2003
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681830211?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

ROH Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681834864?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

WWE Unforgiven 2003
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681838270?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

WWE Armageddon 2005
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681840453?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Autobiographies*

Dynamite Kid
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681845359?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Shawn Michaels
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681848453?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Chris Jericho (pre-WWE)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681850848?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Batman Knightfall: Parts 1, 2 & 3 - Graphic Novels
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130682271473?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## KYSeahawks

*PWG Steen Wolf *

Peter Avalon, Freddie Bravo, & Ray Rosas vs. Famous B, Chris Kadillak 
***

TJ Perkins vs. Rocky Romero
**1/2

RockNES Monsters vs. Fighting Taylor Boys
****

Willie Mack vs. Davey Richards
***

*Lucha Rules*
Los Luchas vs. The Dynasty
***1/4

Ricochet vs. Chuck Taylor
***3/4

*PWG World Tag Team Championship Match*
The Young Bucks (c) vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
****

*Ladder Match for the PWG World Championship*
Kevin Steen (c) vs. El Generico
*****

Wow is all I can say about this show. Nothing bad and a ton of good. The opening 6 Man Tag Team match was fun. TJP vs. Romero was alright just couldn't get into it and when I felt like it was going to the next level the ref botch messed it up. Never really got the hype for the RockNes Monsters but after this match I have got to say I'm a fan of both teams this was balls to the wall action and a huge suprise with how great it was. Mack vs. Richards showed kind of whats wrong with Davey I just couldn't get into like I thought I would because it seems like every Davey match for the last year. The Dynasty vs. Los Luchas was fun and the Lucha Rules added to the match and made it alot more entertaining. I just really don't dig The Dynasty but this match was bearable at least. The Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor match is when this show started to kick into another gear. This was everything you would expect from these two which isn't a bad thing. Future Shock had a great PWG debut even if it seemed kind of repetitive from their other matches with The Young Bucks. Loved the last couple of minutes of the match. The superkick exchange spot was awesome and the crowd continues to hate the way Young Buck matches end. I really don't have a word epic enough to describe the main event. I was speechless and exhausted after watching this as they had me marking out every couple of minutes. This match had all the brutality you expected and some vicious spots you expect in a ladder match. The post match put this event over the top. Steen Wolf is the Show of the Year from me and is in my top 5 favorite PWG shows of all time.​


----------



## Lane

Saturday June 1st - Pro Wrestling Syndicate - Rahway NJ 
THE GREAT MUTA & KAI vs "Death Machine" Sami Callihan and "The Premiere Athlete" Anthony Nese . Tickets on sale now. www.ProWrestlingSyndicate.com

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Limbo

Just wondering, how do you guys in the UK get your supply of Indy wrestling. Is it possible to order DVDs from the states to the UK?


----------



## TelkEvolon

Limbo said:


> Just wondering, how do you guys in the UK get your supply of Indy wrestling. Is it possible to order DVDs from the states to the UK?


Yes, no different to America other than a longer wait and more postage cost.

Also, http://www.amerchandise.co.uk/store/


----------



## smitlick

*Smart Mark Video - Strangeways, Here We Come: The UltraMantis Black Adventure*

- The Interview was ok, he was in character for most of it so it lacked any decent stories.

1. Hydra & Monster? vs Los Ice Creams
N/A
This was very interesting and unsurprisingly up until now not released on DVD.

2. UltraMantis vs Mr Zero
**

3. UltraMantis, Mr Zero & Mike Quackenbush vs Reckless Youth, Ichabod Slayne & Hallowicked
**3/4

4. UltraMantis vs Tracy Smothers
**1/2

5. UltraMantis Black & Hallowicked vs Mister ZERO & Shane Storm
**

6. The Dark Breed vs Matt Turner & Anthony Franco
***

7. UltraMantis Black vs Crossbones
N/A

8. UltraMantis Black vs Shane Storm
***

9. UltraMantis Black vs Larry Sweeney
**3/4

10. UltraMantis Black vs Hallowicked
***

11. UltraMantis Black & Hydra vs Incoherence
**1/2

12. UltraMantis Black vs Sexxxy Eddy vs Scotty Vortekz
**3/4

13. UltraMantis Black vs Jaki Numazawa
***

14. UltraMantis Black vs Helios
***1/4

15. UltraMantis Black vs Hydra
***

16. UltraMantis Black & Crossbones vs The Colony
**1/2

17. UltraMantis Black & Crossbones vs Shadow WX & Yuichi Taniguchi
**

18. UltraMantis Black vs Delirious
**1/2

19. UltraMantis Black vs Ares
***1/4

20. UltraMantis Black vs Tursas
**1/4


*EVOLVE 11 - Finlay vs Callihan*

1. The Super Smash Brothers vs Jake Manning & Drew Gulak
***1/4

2. MK McKinnan vs Josh Alexander
*

3. Mike Rollins vs Ashley Sixx
DUD

4. Alex Reynolds vs John Silver
**1/4

5. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano vs Samuray Del Sol
***3/4

6. Caleb Konley vs Adam Page
*3/4

7. El Generico vs Low Ki
***1/2

8. Sami Callihan vs Finlay
***3/4 


*WIF - One*

1. Danny Rage vs "Mr Touchdown" Mark Angelosetti
1/2*

2. Ophidian vs Kobald
***

3. STIGMA vs Jigsaw
**1/2

4. Los Ice Creams vs Fire Ant & Saturyne
***

5. UltraMantis Black & Crossbones vs The New Sensations
**

6. Dasher Hatfield vs Johnny Ego
**3/4

7. The Colony vs The Batiri
***1/4​


----------



## flag sabbath

Limbo said:


> Just wondering, how do you guys in the UK get your supply of Indy wrestling. Is it possible to order DVDs from the states to the UK?


I've ordered direct from ROH & PWG and never had any problems.


----------



## Mark.

Only 2 hours to go, if you want to make a bid.


Mark. said:


> Less than a day left on these!
> 
> 
> WWE Vengeance 2003
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681830211?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> ROH Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681834864?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> WWE Unforgiven 2003
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681838270?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> WWE Armageddon 2005
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681840453?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> 
> *Autobiographies*
> 
> Dynamite Kid
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681845359?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Shawn Michaels
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681848453?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Chris Jericho (pre-WWE)
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130681850848?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Batman Knightfall: Parts 1, 2 & 3 - Graphic Novels
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130682271473?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## geraldinhio

Anyone else listen to this Steen interview? It's amazing. Never knew he didn't get along with Punk.

http://freeadmissionfr.com/?tag=kevin-steen


----------



## Groovemachine

So...ROH have released Nights 1 and 2 of their Showdown in the Sun events on DVD. Anyone else think it's a bit cheeky they kept them as 2 separate DVDs? Considering all the technical issues people had with both shows, I would have thought they might have played nice and released them as a double-disc set. Oh well.


----------



## antoniomare007

:mark:













PWG


----------



## geraldinhio

Awesome video. Allready posted it in the DDT4 thread as many are trying to stay unspoiled and keep spoilers out of other threads.


----------



## jawbreaker

yeahhhh, that video has some spoilers too so maybe spoiler tag it?


----------



## Manu_Styles

Fit Finlay announce for ROH Best In The World 2012: http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/wr...012?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Also scheduled to appear are:

- Current ROH World Champion Davey Richards
- Current ROH World Television Champion Roderick Strong with Truth Martini
- Current ROH World Tag Team Champions Jay & Mark Briscoe
- "Wrestling's Worst Nightmare" Kevin Steen
- “Zombie Princess” Jimmy Jacobs
- Jay Lethal
- Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin)
- “Unbreakable” Michael Elgin with Truth Martini
- Adam Cole
- Kyle O’Reilly
- “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett with Maria Kanellis


----------



## EmbassyForever

Great, give us Finlay - Elgin, NOW!


----------



## Mark.

jawbreaker said:


> yeahhhh, that video has some spoilers too so maybe spoiler tag it?


"The following preview contains spoilers and the best wrestling on the planet."


----------



## KingCrash

EmbassyForever said:


> Great, give us Finlay - Elgin, NOW!


Unless they rush the HOT split Finlay/Elgin will happen (Steen/Finlay or Davey/Finlay might be higher but I think those two will be having a rematch for the ROH title.)


*EVOVLE 11*


The Super Smash Brothers vs. The Kentucky Gentlemen’s Club (Drew Gulak & Jake Manning) - ***

Josh Alexander vs. MK McKinnan - *

Mike Rollins vs. Ashley Sixx - 1/2*

Alex Reynolds vs. John Silver - **3/4

*Elimination Rules*
Samuray Del Sol vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - ***1/4

Caleb Konley vs. Adam Page - *

Low-Ki vs. El Generico - ***

Fit Finlay vs. Sami Callihan - ***3/4


With several guys not being able to get across the border, the card massively suffered as a result. Doesn’t help that Ki/Generico was painfully mediocre, Gargano/Taylor held something back due to a match down the road and while good, Finlay/Callihan II in Evolve wasn’t as good as the first.


*CZW - Best Of The Best 11*


Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan vs. MK McKinnan vs. Trent 7 - **1/4

Alex Colon vs. Willie Mack vs. Greg Excellent - **1/4

Samuray Del Sol vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - **1/2

ACH vs. AR Fox vs. Lince Dorado - ***

*Non-Tournament - WIRED TV Title*
Dave Crist vs. Jake Crist - *

Sami Callihan vs. Alex Colon - ***

Samuray Del Sol vs. AR Fox - ***

*Non-Tournament - UltraViolent Rules*
Matt Tremont vs. Clint Margera - **

*Best Of The Best Tournament Finals*
Sami Callihan vs. AR Fox - ***1/2


Not as good as last year’s tournament but a good finals that people got behind and two solid semis make it the best show CZW has had this year despite Uhaa Nation’s injury and the meh to terrible non-tournament matches and segments. 
​


----------



## seabs

*If I don't get Finlay/Generico from Finlay's 2nd date then I'm gonna be a very sad panda. List of ROH guys I'd like to see Finlay work with is very small. I reckon Finlay/Edwards would be really good and Finlay/Cole could be but maybe not so much in the ROH environment. Can't see them doing Finlay/Elgin and it being great because will Finlay really bump around in the air for Elgin? I can't see Finlay even trying to work the ROH style which makes the list of possible opponents really small because there isn't too many ROH guys who can work a different style. Don't care about Strong/Finlay but it'll probably be decent.*


----------



## mk92071

*Highspots: Becoming the Best in the World – ‘American Dragon’ Bryan Danielson
*
Disk 1
*
Arik Cannon vs. Bryan Danielson – 7/31/04 (IWA-MS)*
This is Dragon’s IWA debut. The match starts and the crowd chants for Bryan to fuck Arik up. They lock up and trade submissions, which leads to some mat wrestling for a minute or so. Bryan works Arik into the ropes, and he does a clean break. They do more chain wrestling that leads to Arik eventually working Bryan into the corner. He doesn’t give a clean break; he slaps Bryan in the face. The competitors start to trade shots, but Cannon pokes the eyes. A quick series of moves, and Bryan looks to have the upper hand with a forearm and a knee drop. Bryan has Cannon in the corner and slaps him several times before following with an uppercut and drop kick for 2. Bryan starts working over the arm with a really nasty looking submission. He continues to work over the arm with a few holds, but Cannon goes to the floor. Cannon hits a chop, but Bryan scores with 3 european upper cuts. Cannon nails a right hand for the 2! Cannon is on the advantage now. Cannon loses the upper hand when he puts Bryan in a spinning toehold cravat, and Bryan fights out. Cannon hits a couple shots to Bryan and blatantly chokes him. He hits a neckbreaker for 2. Arik beats him down and sends Bryan to the floor. Bryan hits a couple upper cuts, followed by a chop only to have Cannon come back with some stiff chops of his own. Cannon works Bryan over with some really odd-looking submissions. Bryan fought out with an Enzuigiri, and he berates Cannon with stiff strikes. Bryan applies a surfboard? No he does some back bending chokes with the legs hooked. Cannon rakes the eyes to escape. A series of quick moves, and Bryan has Cannon up for the airplane spin followed by a Finlay roll! He’s trying to go up for the headbutt! He connects! Only 2! Cannon goes to the eyes and hits a couple strikes, and he connects with an exploder for 2! Cannon goes for a vertical suplex by Bryan escapes. He connects with a flying uppercut! 2! Bryan brings Cannon to the top and he is looking for a superplex! Connects with it! Bryan with a 2! Cannon hits a swinging neckbreaker, and hits Total Anarchy for 2! Arik peppers Bryan with some boots, but in a moment he hits a roaring elbow followed by cattle mutilation! This may be it! No he’s got the ropes! Bryan with a forearm in the corner, but Cannon hits a neck strike and a glimmering warlock for 2! Cannon smashes Bryan with a forearm and a second glimmering warlock! 1! 2! 3! That’s the match at ~23:13! Great mat work. Didn’t feel like it was 20 minutes. Pretty exciting, and there weren’t any bad parts of the match.* ***3/4 *

*Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson – 8/21/04 (IWA-MS)*
This is the first of there three matches that come in this set. Some great chain wrestling to start off the bout; this leads to Bryan working Hero into the ropes after a cravat was applied. More chain grappling leads to mat work, and some very interesting submissions. Hell, they had a leg locked headstand hold. Even more mat work soon follows that ends with a roll up by Bryan for 2. Bryan eggs Hero on to throw some strikes, but he continues to dodge the attacks. They jock for position, and Bryan goes for a keylock. He gets a near fall on Hero, and he maintains the hold. In a moment, the pace quickens and Hero hits a dropkick followed by a suplex for the 2. Hero works Bryan a over a little, but Bryan is soon to make a comeback. A very quick series of moves follows with the two facing off again. Hero offers his hand, but Bryan slaps him and grabs the advantage. Bryan is really aggressive here. Bryan and Hero end up trading shots, but Bryan went back to the arm work. He works the arm for a bit, but Hero comes back with a double leg. Bryan quickly reverses it into an arm bar. Hero gets the ropes for the break. Bryan hits a slingshot suplex (that the crowd marks for) and gets a near fall. He continues to work that arm. Hero gets a hope spot, but it is quickly stopped with a dropkick to the face. Bryan works the arms over with some basic holds, but they’re very effective. Hero gets out and hits a power slam out of nowhere, so both men are down! Hero hits a series of strikes and a front flip neckbreaker. He connects with a power move and a Senton, and he follows with a vertical suplex for 2. Hero goes for a Powerbomb, but Bryan escapes and hits a roaring elbow! Bryan does the airplane spin! Finlay roll! He goes up top despite disoriented, but Hero rolls out of the way of the diving head butt. They trade shots, and they are followed by a couple of roll up variations for 2! Forearms from Hero, and Bryan is on wobbly legs! Hero with a Powerbomb straight into the hangman’s clutch! He makes it to the ropes for the break! Hero goes for the Hero’s Welcome, but Bryan reverses it into maybe a cattle mutilation attempt! No Hero counters into a Saito suplex! Hero goes up top, but Bryan meets him. Bryan hits an arm breaker from the top into cattle mutilation! He may have to tap! He does! Hero taps at ~23:29. Great limb work that was really enjoyable. Great chain wrestling and reversals. Overall great. ****3/4*

*Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson {2 out of 3 Falls} – 9/15/04 (IWA-MS)*
They kick the match off with some great grappling and chain wrestling with each man getting some moves in. They continue to do this for a few minutes, but nothing substantial happens. The first big thing to happen is near the 8-minute mark when Bryan goes for the surfboard. He gets it on his second try, but Hero rushes out of the hold after a few seconds. They continue to mat wrestle for several minutes, until Bryan got aggressive with an upper cut. Hero fights back shoving Bryan to the match. Hero begins to beat the daylights out of Bryan in the corner with strikes. Hero goes for Hero’s Welcome, but Danielson reverses it. This leads to a pinning combination for the fall at ~15:17. I guess there’s a rest period, but I’m keeping the match time continuous. Hero goes for a strike, but Bryan goes to the ropes and the referee makes Hero back off. They trade off on strikes, until Hero nails a roaring elbow for the 2! Bryan gets the advantage back, and he is very aggressive on Hero’s arm. Hero almost pulls out the three after reversing an armlock into a cover, but Bryan gets out and is back on the attack. Hero makes his comeback by blocking a roaring elbow and nailing a belly to belly suplex. They trade strikes, but Hero gets the advantage with his elbows. He hits an Alabama slam and a Senton bomb. Arik Cannon is at ringside, and Hero goes for a Saito suplex. Bryan gets out and hits a roaring elbow. Bryan is looking for Cattle Mutilation, but he gets out and nails Bryan with a power bomb. He applies the Hangman’s Clutch, but Bryan gets the ropes. Hero drags Bryan to the center and reapplies! He releases the hold and hits the Hero’s Welcome for the 3 at ~ 25:52! Bryan is down to start the fall, and Hero pulls Bryan up. He hits a power move, and he goes up top. Bryan meets him on the top rope and he nails a superplex! Bryan is going up top! Head butt, nobody home! Hero is going up top! Bryan dodges a flying move, and he applies Cattle Mutilation! Hero gets out and he applies the Hangman’s Clutch! Dragon escapes and applies the Muta Lock! Hero gets the cravat! They both have the cravat! They’re going back and forth! The bell rings at ~29:27! We wait for the decision. “They both tapped out at the same time!” This match is a draw. This was a good match, with good mat and chain wrestling. I don’t think it was as good as the previous two matches on the disk. A little boring, but it was worth watching. The finish also pissed me off a bit. ****1/2*

*AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson – 9/16/04 (IWA-MS)*
(Lost the beginning of the review due to technical difficulties, here is what I still have) Bryan connects with the belly to back superplex! Bryan with the cover for 2! He looks like he’s going for Cattle Mutilation, but AJ hits an Enzuigiri. They’re both up, but they both connect with roaring elbows, so they’re down for another double count. They’re trading strikes, and Dragon is looking for a dragon suplex. No, Bryan goes for a German. AJ lands on his feet. Bryan runs at AJ, but AJ reverses it and lifts him up for the Style’s Clash! No, Bryan is out, and he applies the cattle mutilation! AJ isn’t tapping! Bryan turns it into a pinning combination for the 3 at ~19:27! This was really good. Lots of technical wrestling, and a strong finishing set of moves. This was more fast paced at times than the other three matches.* ***3/4*

*Overall:* An awesome first disk. All four matches are very good. The first three are all slow paced, technical bouts, so it isn’t everyone’s taste. The matches are all fairly long, but they aren’t so long that it bores you to tears. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Legend

What is the ROH "style"?


----------



## seabs

Legend said:


> What is the ROH "style"?


*Really spotty and reliant on big spots and 2 counts.*


----------



## Cactus

I did this review for a topic over at another board...

*Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson
PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres; (PWG; 2009/09/04)*

_The opening matwork is the kind I like. It didn't look like synchronized swimming, but it wasn't extremely uncooperative like the kind I see in lucha. It keep my attention and I was intrigued to see what hold would follow in the transitions. However, the charm did wear off after them mat-wrestling for twelve straight minutes.

Hero's offense did come off as unnecessarily flashy. He would add a random twist or corkscrew to a move that did not need one. His offense was much better when it was kept simple. The story of Hero wanting to concuss Danielson led to a generous serving of stiff elbows, and boy were they stiff. He controlled Danielson by laying him out with a nasty elbow whenever he tried to fight back. This really put the crowd behind Danielson and sent a nice amount of heat in Hero's direction.

I always thought Danielson's selling was hit and miss. At times, he would have great facial expressions and really did look like he was concussed, but at other times, not so much. One incident in particular saw him eat one of the stiffest elbows off the match, he remained on his feet and managed to counter Hero's aerial attack ten seconds later by a weak looking attempt of what is known as 'playing possum'.

The finishing stretch was fantastic, bar some overkill, pointless strike exchanges and the crowd. The fans really could off added more drama to the match by popping at more near-falls, especially during the middle part of the match. It was high action stuff with plenty of nasty looking submission holds. The best Hero match I have seen, but probably would have a hard time reaching Bryan's top 10._

*Rating: ****1/4*


----------



## Emperor DC

Seabs said:


> *Really spotty and reliant on big spots and 2 counts.*


So, the WWE and TNA style then?


----------



## Legend

Seabs said:


> *Really spotty and reliant on big spots and 2 counts.*


That's just Independent wrestling in general surely?


----------



## geraldinhio

Seabs said:


> *Really spotty and reliant on big spots and 2 counts.*


Pretty much describes a lot of PWG matches too. Most American wrestling too. It's wrong that ROH should just get the label.


----------



## Manu_Styles

I see Finlay vs Richards at Best In The World 2011, i count on Steen winning the title on Canada so for my is a good win for Richards after losing it


----------



## Certified G

Manu_Styles said:


> I see Finlay vs Richards at Best In The World 2011, i count on Steen winning the title on Canada so for my is a good win for Richards after losing it


When I look at my BITW 2011 dvd case I see Edwards vs Richards. 

Regardless, Finlay vs Richards should be a great match at BITW 2012. I have really been enjoying Finlay on the indy circuit while I was never a big fan of him in WCW and WWE.


----------



## Manu_Styles

The Corre said:


> When I look at my BITW 2011 dvd case I see Edwards vs Richards.


LOL good one there haha I agree with you i never liked Finlay in WWE but in the indies/japan he´s amazing


----------



## Bubz

Finlay/Richards could be fucking awesome if Finlay dictates the majority of the pace.

On the 'ROH style' subject, it only really seems to be the main events, but they are worse than in most company's I've seen including PWG. PWG's singles main events hardly ever go into the ridiculous moves/no selling/kickouts/no story territory that most of ROH's have recently. Davey/Elgin aside, I really dug that match.


----------



## McQueen

I just call it "Davey Richards" style to avoid confusion.

Come at me.


----------



## KingCrash

I think I would rather see Finlay/Edwards then Finlay/Davey and either that or Finlay/Elgin have a better chance of happening at BITW 2012. While Generico/Finlay would be awesome matches like that or Finlay/Cole won't happen because I don't think ROH think those matches are high-profile enough for them (they're still hot/cold on Cole and Generico is just a guy to get others over).


----------



## Chismo

Finlay knocking the shit out of O'Reilly - needs to happen, ASAP.


----------



## Bubz

Oh god yes!


----------



## seabs

DeeCee said:


> So, the WWE and TNA style then?


*Yeah. WWE PPV main events are bad for it these days too but at least they have a beginning and middle with substance.*


Legend said:


> That's just Independent wrestling in general surely?


*Yeah but the ROH showcase matches have less structure and pace to them though. They're the worst offenders of it. If they do that style from time to time then it can be great but every major match goes like that. 

PWG's big matches aren't as guilty of it but they are from time to time depending on who's in them. 

Obviously not all ROH matches are like that but the showcase matches at the top of the card almost always are. I don't think it's fair to just blame guys like Davey and Edwards either because they've proved in other promotions they can work matches with a good pace and structure but the ROH style doesn't allow anyone too.*


----------



## Emperor DC

geraldinhio said:


> Pretty much describes a lot of PWG matches too. Most American wrestling too. It's wrong that ROH should just get the label.


I do find it strange.

People lament ROH for it, yet PWG does it, Dragon Gate too.

The only difference between ROH of now and then is that then, there were guys like Dragon and Nigel to balance it out and the style they employed was a bit more reserved, but let's not pretend this is not what Independent wrestling is in general. 

I was always told CHIKARA was like this also, it was only until I finally started to get into it that I realized it wasn't a bunch of vanilla midgets diving across the ring. Kingston, Green Ant, Quack, Tursas when he was about, etc.


----------



## Rickey




----------



## Matt_Yoda

That last promo was too good. TJP never struck me as an ant enthusiast.

"3 of the best CHIKARA has to offer... which just so happens to be a colony of ants"

"Queen Quackenbush"

And the best one goes to:
"Never send a bug to a man's job"

classic...


----------



## Bubz

'Which just so happens to be a colony of ants' made me lol.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

It's back... 










LMAO! They do have a point about the absent locker room. When CZW showed up, a ton of people got into the fight.


----------



## Rickey

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> It's back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! They do have a point about the absent locker room. When CZW showed up, a ton of people got into the fight.


I really like Chikara but Jay has some funny descriptions of them.

"A great big ass grasshopper walked out then a baseball player with a baseball for a head."

"Started shaking this big ass stick."-Jay.
"What's that the battle cry?"-Mark.

"She had a mask on too but damn that chick had a phat ass!"


----------



## Certified G

*CZW December 8, 2007 "Cage Of Death 9" - Philadelphia, PA 
*
1. CZW Music Video 

2. Cult Fiction Interview 
They bring out Ox Baker, fun little segment here.

3. Nicky Benz, Joe Gacy & Alex Colon vs. Greg Excellent, LJ Cruz & Beef Wellington 
**1/2
Beef Wellington was the surprise partner of the other 2. 

4. Cheech, Cloudy & Brodie Lee vs. Nate Hatred & Team AnDrew 
**

5. LuFisto vs. Sabian 
*1/2
I really, really hate man vs woman matches, so I didn't really enjoy this one.

6. Jon Dahmer & Danny Demanto vs. Niles Young & Derek Frazier 
**1/2

7. Lumberjack Strap Match - Maven vs. LOBO 
*

8. Ruckus vs. Messiah vs. Nick Gage 
**1/2
Open Challenge match. Messiah answered the challenge, a couple minutes later Nick Gage made his return to a big pop.

9. Ultraviolent Tables Match - WHACKS vs. Viking vs. SeXXXy Eddy 
***
Not really a great match but the ending/final spot was so fucking insane it really bumped the rating up for me.

10. Fans Bring The Weapons - Chuey Martinez vs. Mitch Ryder 
**1/2

11. Cage Of Death Team CZW (Necro Butcher, Danny Havoc, Toby Klein & Drake Younger) vs. Team MBA (Brain Damage, Scotty Vortekz, Diehard Dustin Lee & DJ Hyde) 
***1/2
This is the 4th COD I've seen I think and it's my 2nd favorite so far. A little cluttered at times but that didn't really bother me much.

12. Bonus Material - BLK OUT Music Video 

13. Bonus Match - Pinky Sanchez vs. Ryan McBride
*3/4


----------



## Matt_Yoda

"A big flying cricket, A great big ass grasshopper"

"Gash Dern Junebug!"

"Lastly, here come this Black Pellican lookin sum'bitch shaking this big ass stick"

"I mean yeah she had a mask on but damn that bitch got a phat ass"

After this and video wire promo how can anyone shit on ROH. The Briscoes are too ill.

"You know Jay Briscoe's weakness is a fine honey with a phat ass" You and me both Jay, you and me both.


----------



## Emperor DC

PWG announced the next show for May 25th, for which Elgin is scheduled to make his debut.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Quick question are we allowed to post thoughts on individual matches in this thread, like for matches that aren't MOTYC? If we are...

*Michael Elgin vs. Brodie Lee
"Crossing The Line III" C*4 Wrestling - 2010*

-This was a really solid match that showcased the abilities of both guys, I really liked the back and forth here and Brodie pwning the same fan twice in the match was hilarious. I liked the back-to-back Hurricanrana spot but the best part was Elgin deadlifting Brodie that was insane. The finish was a bit fucked with the guy prematurely ringing the bell but they recovered nicely with the commentators playing off of his mistake. I'll never understand the stereotypes bigger guys get in indy wrestling but regardless, while relatively short this was a fun big man match.


----------



## voltaire256

*PWS "WrestleReunion VI" - 28.01.2012*
1. Adam Page vs. Arik Royal *(1/2)*
2. Special Referee - Mick Foley: The New Age Outlaws (BG James & Kip James) vs. The Steiner Brothers (Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner) *(*1/2)*
3. World Of Sport Rules Match: Fit Finlay vs. Colt Cabana *(***1/2)*
4. The Unholy Alliance (Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri) vs. 7OH!4 (Caleb Konley & Cedric Alexander) *(***)*
5. Mascarita Dorada vs. Demus 316 *(**3/4)*
6. Street Fight Match: Tommy Dreamer vs. Kevin Steen *(***)*
7. Roderick Strong vs. Jake Manning *(**1/2)*
8. Davey Richards vs. Harry Smith *(***3/4)*
9. El Generico & The Great Sasuke vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) *(***3/4)*
10. Legends Battle Royal Match *(*)*


*IPW "Super Junior Heavyweight Tournament 2009" - 11.07.2009 *
1. Super Junior Heavyweight Tournament - Round 1: Marion Fontaine vs. Dustin Rayz *(*)*
2. Super Junior Heavyweight Tournament - Round 1: Ryan Rich vs. Tim Donst *(**)*
3. Super Junior Heavyweight Tournament - Round 1: Aaron Williams vs. Ricochet *(**3/4)*
4. Super Junior Heavyweight Tournament - Round 1: Chrisjen Hayme vs. B-Boy *(**3/4)*
5. Super Junior Heavyweight Tournament - Round 1: Flip Kendrick vs. Chuck Taylor *(***)*
6. Super Junior Heavyweight Tournament - Round 1: Billy Roc vs. Louis Lyndon *(**)*
7. Super Junior Heavyweight Tournament - Round 2: Dustin Rayz vs. Tim Donst vs. Ricochet *(**1/4)* 
8. Super Junior Heavyweight Tournament - Round 2: B-Boy vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Louis Lyndon *(***)*
9. Survivor Series Style Match: Team Irish Airborne vs. Team Faith In Nothing *(***1/4)*
10. Super Junior Heavyweight Tournament - Final: B-Boy vs. Dustin Rayz *(***1/4)*


*EVOLVE 1: Ibushi vs. Richards - 16.01.2010*
1. Bobby Fish vs. Kyle O'Reily *(***1/4)*
2. Qualifing Match: Chuck Taylor vs. Cheech *(**3/4)*
3. Arik Cannon vs. Ricochet *(***)*
4. Dark City Fight Club vs. Aeroform *(**1/2)*
5. WSU World Heavyweight Title: Mercedes Martinez (c) vs. Niya *(SQUASH)*
6. Silas Young vs. Brad Allen *(***)*
7. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kenn Doane *(**1/4)*
8. Johnny Gargano vs. Chris Dickinson *(***)*
9. Munenori Sawa vs. TJP *(***3/4)*
10. 6 Man Tag Team Match: Team Frightning (Hallowicked, Frightning & Mike Quackenbush) vs. Akuma's Army (Gran Akuma, Icarus & Brodie Lee) *(***1/2)*
11. Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards *(****1/4)*


*EVOLVE 2: Hero vs. Hidaka - 13.03.2010*
1. Brad Allen vs. Chris Dickinson *(**)*
2. Brodie Lee vs. Gran Akuma *(*3/4)*
3. Aeroform vs. Up In Smoke *(**)*
4. Kenn Doane vs. Caleb Konley *(**1/4)*
5. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Hallowicked *(**1/4)*
6. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet *(***)*
7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bobby Fish *(***1/4)*
8. WSU World Title: Mercedes Martinez (c) vs. Sumie Sakai *(*)*
9. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Johnny Gargano *(**3/4)*
10. 4 Way Elimination Match: Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked & Frightmare vs. The Osirian Portal vs. The Colony *(***1/2)*
11. Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka *(****)*


*EVOLVE 3: Rise of Fall - 01.05.2010*
1. Sami Callihan vs. Adam Cole *(**1/4)*
2. Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet *(**)*
3. WSU World Title: Mercedes Martinez (c) vs. Brittney Savage *(SQUASH)*
4. Three Way Match: Up In Smoke vs. Aeroform vs. Team Beyond *(***)*
5. Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger *(**3/4)*
6. Chris Hero vs. Bobby Fish *(***1/2)*
7. Four Way Match: Gran Akuma vs. Brodie Lee vs. Chris Dickinson vs. Hallowicked *(**)*
8. TJP vs. Kyle O'Reilly *(***1/4)*
9. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Brad Allen *(**1/2)*
10. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chuck Taylor *(***3/4)*


*EVOLVE 11: Finlay vs. Callihan - 13.04.2012*
1. The Super Smash Brothers (Player Dos & Player Uno) vs. The Gentlemen's Club (Drew Gulak & Jake Manning) *(**3/4)*
2. Josh Alexander vs. MK McKinnan *(3/4)*
3. Mike Rollins vs. Ashley Sixx *(*1/4)*
4. Alex Reynolds vs. John Silver *(**1/4)*
5. 3 Way Elimination Match: Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Samuray del Sol *(***)*
6. Caleb Konley vs. Adam Page *(*1/2)*
7. Low Ki vs. El Generico *(***3/4)*
8. Dave Finlay vs. Sami Callihan *(***1/2)*


----------



## smitlick

Matt_Yoda said:


> Quick question are we allowed to post thoughts on individual matches in this thread, like for matches that aren't MOTYC? If we are...
> 
> *Michael Elgin vs. Brodie Lee
> "Crossing The Line III" C*4 Wrestling - 2010*
> 
> -This was a really solid match that showcased the abilities of both guys, I really liked the back and forth here and Brodie pwning the same fan twice in the match was hilarious. I liked the back-to-back Hurricanrana spot but the best part was Elgin deadlifting Brodie that was insane. The finish was a bit fucked with the guy prematurely ringing the bell but they recovered nicely with the commentators playing off of his mistake. I'll never understand the stereotypes bigger guys get in indy wrestling but regardless, while relatively short this was a fun big man match.


of course you can


*ISW - Burger King of the Ring*

1. Pinkie Sanchez vs Player Uno
***

2. Bastian Snow vs El Hijo Del Bamboo
**1/4
I ate your fucking mother last night Bastian, then I fucked her... Amazing. Note Bastian is dressed as a crab for those unaware.

3. Lloyd Cthulowitz vs Izzie Deadyet
**

4. Dan Barry vs Frankie Arion
**1/2

5. Twiggy vs Eddie Kingston
**3/4

6. El Hijo Del Bamboo vs Izzie Deadyet
**

7. Frankie Arion vs Pinkie Sanchez
***

8. F.I.S.T. & Jolly Roger vs 2.0 & Hallowicked
***1/4
Its hotter then Africa in that ring..

9. El Hijo Del Bamboo vs Frankie Arion
***

*10. Fans Bring The Lego Deathmatch*
Addy Starr vs Shitty
***1/4 

First time watcher of ISW and it was really fun. Sorta like an adult Chikara with swearing and such. Picked this up at SMVOD.com. First time I had bought a stream and it worked really well all the way through. Definitely recommend both the show and SMVOD.​


----------



## jawbreaker

God damn Jay Briscoe cuts such fucking great promos. Too bad he and Mark are such an awful tag team.


----------



## seabs

*Looking to sell on the following DVDs (list below). All in great condition and working properly. PM me if you're interested in any and we'll work out a deal hopefully.*



> wXw 16 Carat Gold 2012 (All 3 Nights)
> wXw 11th Anniversary Show
> wXw Fight Club 2011
> 
> ROH Fifth Year Festival: Dayton
> ROH Fifth Year Festival: NYC
> 
> ECW: The Most Extreme Matches
> 
> BJW 01/30/2011 (Home Video Release)
> 
> AAW Massacre on 26th Street
> AAW Defining Moment: Fade To Black
> AAW Scars & Stripes 2010
> 
> NEW Electric City Slam 2007
> NEW Wrestlefest X
> NEW Honesdale Havoc 2008
> NEW Spring Slam 2006
> NEW Heatwave 2007
> NEW March Mayhem 2008
> NEW Autumn Ambush 2006
> NEW Brass City Brawl II
> 
> Dreamwave Good As Gold
> 
> IPW Keeping The Faith
> IPW Uprising 2010
> 
> St. Louis Anarchy Will Wrestle For Food
> 
> EWP Wrestling Chaos Night 1
> EWP Wrestling Chaos Night 2
> EWP Wrestling Festival 2011 Night 1
> EWP Wrestling Festival 2011 Night 2
> 
> HWA Heartland Cup 2011
> 
> Pro Wrestling EVO Best Show In Town
> 
> 3XWrestling Divide & Conquer
> 
> Beyond Wrestling We Did It For The Hits
> Beyond Wrestling About Time
> Beyond Wrestling Back In Flesh


----------



## EmbassyForever

DeeCee said:


> PWG announced the next show for May 25th, for which Elgin is scheduled to make his debut.


Awesome. Mack - Elgin......

From ROH news wire:


- What’s on tap for the next “Tuesday Rollout”? Just three words: Go 2 Sleep….


----------



## Emperor DC

Summer of Punk already released, so either a CM Punk Comp or, which I'd love as much, if not more, a KENTA set.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Maybe Homicide? lol


----------



## Manu_Styles

Go 2 Sleep in ROH means KENTA i think


----------



## Bubz

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> It's back...


Jay Briscoe is the fucking nuts! He cuts my favorite promos in the biz by far.

Elgin vs Mack for the next PWG show would be awesome to see. I'm thinking it might be against Steen though which would no doubt be the better match imo.


----------



## EmbassyForever

No!! Elgin - Dorada, book it


----------



## Manu_Styles

EmbassyForever said:


> No!! Elgin - Dorada, book it


That match needs to happen ASAP


----------



## will94

I will be all over a KENTA comp if they put one out.


----------



## TelkEvolon

ROH is putting out way too many good sets nowadays.

ABOUT TIME!


----------



## Platt




----------



## seabs

_*Not sure when this was posted on IPW's site but it's really sad.*_


> Open Letter To IPW Fans
> Hello IPW Fans,
> 
> It is with a heavy heart I must inform you all that, effective immediately, the Super Junior Tournament scheduled for April has been cancelled.
> 
> I also have to tell you all that, effective immediately, The Fountain Square Salvation Army Community Center will no longer allow IPW, or any wrestling, in their building.
> 
> In this business we mince words very often, so as not to draw any negative attention, or "heat," as we say, from others within the business. However, sometimes you have to call a spade a shovel and tell the god's honest truth, so here it is,...
> This whole mess is due to an inappropriate promo by CZW, that was placed on YouTube, featuring Greg Excellent wearing nothing but a towel with a fake male sexual organ on it. This promo also promoted the Super Saturday show, and featured the name of the building and its address, naturally.
> CZW was warned not to include the "Salvation Army," name in their advertisements as the building didn't wish to have name association with, nor give the impression that they condone or encourage, CZW's product. A similar situation came up with Dragon Gate USA. Clearly this was a corporate made decision, and albeit a stingy one, it was policy nonetheless, and needed to be adhered to.
> CZW disregarded this warning, the promo was seen by someone higher up in the chain of command, and that was the "nail in the coffin."
> Damage control was done to assure CZW's Super Saturday show still happened, and we've been trying to smooth things over with the building ever since. But sadly, the final word was handed down yesterday.
> So to put it broadly, IPW is being punished for something we didn't even do.
> 
> As of now, operations are "on the shelf," until further notice. I apologize to all of you, the fans, as I know you are disappointed. This is heart breaking for a lot of people who call IPW their home. Myself included. But should our situation change, you'll be the first to know.
> 
> What does the future hold? Time will tell.
> IPWDave
> 
> P.s. CZW did not, and still has not taken responsibility, or apologized for any of this. That needs to be known, I don't care if it makes someone angry.


*Greg Excellent and CZW killing the Indies off one at a time. Bravo.*


----------



## Emperor DC

Another reason why I hate that shithole of an organization.


----------



## Rickey

Road Rage episode:





Features: Storm/Bennett, Haste and Nicholls/Briscoes, and Generico/Steen from Showdown in the Sun.


----------



## KingCrash

Seabs said:


> _*Not sure when this was posted on IPW's site but it's really sad.*_
> 
> *Greg Excellent and CZW killing the Indies off one at a time. Bravo.*


It was posted about a couple of weeks after the Super Saturday show, no idea if IPW still hasn't found a building yet. Never watched the promo, when the pic is Greg Excellent in a dicktowel you know it's going to suck. But still not apologizing for it does seem like a DJ Hyde douchebag move so that's not surprising.


----------



## Certified G

Seabs said:


> _*Not sure when this was posted on IPW's site but it's really sad.*_
> 
> *Greg Excellent and CZW killing the Indies off one at a time. Bravo.*


Has CZW done anything else to any other indy promotion? Genuinely wondering as I didn't really follow indy wrestling (news) until last year..


----------



## Concrete

*PWG DDT4 Night 2 (2006)*

TopGun Talwar vs. Stalker Ichikawa:*½ _Bad match quality but a decent little comedy match. Pretty stander Stalker stuff but I never really get bored of it. The first time I watched TopGun I thought he was pretty funny but after that I just thought he tries too hard a lot of the time and doesn’t come off that funny._

The Briscoe Brothers vs. Ricky Reyes/Rocky Romero: *** _This took a little bit to get going but once it started there were quite a few nice spots. It irks me to see The Briscoes to get hit by about 6 possible match ending spots and for the Briscoes to only hit a couple and have it be over(I tend not to like to give match results away in a review but it’s a tournament). Though to be fair the finish was pretty sweet looking._

Kevin Steen vs. Ronin: ** _Pretty much the definition of meh. I don’t believe I have seen a Ronin match that I have actually enjoyed so I wasn’t thrilled going into this match to begin with. There was a little comedy in the beginning with the speed of the ref’s counts. Steen isn’t the cat’s pajamas yet which nowadays lets him make a match just a little better by the crowd getting behind it. This isn’t the case here so you wind up with meh._

Roderick Strong/Pac vs. Masato Yoshino/ Naruki Doi: ***¾ _MOTN at this point. Overall it was a great effort by all involved in this match. Started off quick, then slowed down in a good way, and then I had a little finishing stretch. Roddy is an absolute bruiser when he gets to work with smaller workers. PAC has developed into a true all around great wrestler these days but at this point he is still just an aerial artist which isn’t a bad thing. Yoshino and Doi showed why they are such a good unit using their speed and their submissions to slow the stronger Roderick Strong down. Plus, they are so damn fluid in the ring. Roddy and PAC had to make a few comebacks before the eventual payoff but they were able to get control. Aside from an extremely noticeable botch by PAC it was a very good contest._

El Generico vs. CIMA: *** _This match followed a really good match and sadly the crowd didn’t get into this match as match as the previous one or this could have been a little bit better. This match does have an interesting moment where CIMA ties El Generico’s mask tassels to the ring rope. El Generico tries to get up and the tassels rip off. Generico then unties them while getting stomped on by CIMA and goes on to bitch slap CIMA with the tassels. It was awesome. Other than that it was pretty standard PWG fun. Some good wrestling mixed with a little comedy._

Don Fuji vs. Bino Gambino vs. TJ Perkins vs. Human Tornado: *** _What a nice 4-way? They gave a good match without doing more than they needed to. Three things to know about this match 1. Don Fuji gives and takes 3X as much as most men 2. TJ and Bino aren’t friends 3. Hearing “That’s my *****” in a match makes it that much better._

Joey Ryan vs. Bryan Danielson: ***½ _I’m not the biggest fan of Joey Ryan’s wrestling. I am a pretty big fan of his character work. It is top notch stuff. Bryan Danielson is the best wrestler of the 21st century and can seemingly get a good match out of practically anyone, hence why this ended up being a good match._

Kings of Wrestling/Trailer Park Boys vs. Davey Richards & Super Dragon/ Arrogance: ***¼ _To get the most of Super Dragon just put 7 other wrestlers in the match. That worked swell here and gave us a good match. The ending was a little weak but it had its purpose so I won’t shit on it._

PAC & Roderick Strong vs. The Briscoe Brothers: ****¼ _Now that was a hell of a main event. One of the best tag teams out there against the complimenting team of “The Man that Gravity Forgot”, PAC, and “The Messiah of the Backbreaker”, Roderick Strong. The Briscoe Brothers try to wear down PAC in this match which was the opposite strategy that Muscle Outlawz used. Doi/Yoshino knew they were too quick for Roderick and that with PAC things were a little bit dicier; The Briscoes knew they were just way too strong for PAC. When Roderick gets in though then this becomes a much more even and crazy match. The Briscoes try to hit all the big moves that got them to the finals but Roderick and PAC are wise to it for almost the entire match and are able to avoid the big moves and reverse momentum. _

*OVERALL: A real solid undercard with all but two matches being at least good. PAC and Roderick Strong put on 1 really good match and one flat out awesome match, not to mention the two best matches of the show, and are the clear MVPs of the show. Without the main event the show is decent but with it the show ends up being really good.*


----------



## Punkhead

*CHIKARA Green Ice*
*2012-03-24*​
1. Sara Del Rey vs Kobald
**

2. Josh Alexander, Marcus Marquez & Sebastian Suave vs Brent Banks, Scotty O'Shea & Alex Vega (6-man tag team match)
*1/4

3. Fire Ant vs Brodie Lee
**1/2

4. Dasher Hatfield vs Archibald Peck
**1/2

5. Batiri vs The Swarm (who replaced Los Ice Creams with no explanation) vs The Colony vs Spectral Envoy (4-way elimination tag team match)
**1/4

6. El Generico vs Tim Donst
**3/4

7. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs The Shard & 17
**

8. Eddie Kingston vs Ophidian
*3/4

9. 3.0 vs F.I.S.T. (Campeonatos de Parejas on the line)
***


----------



## smitlick

*Acid Fest II - A Tribute to the Life of Trent Acid*

1. Adam Cole vs Ryan McBride
***

2. Acid's Angels vs The Island of Misfit Toys
DUD

3. Eddie Kingston & Monsta Mack vs VD vs Philly's Most Wanted
*1/2
Somehow the least talented team won....

4. Robbie Mireno vs Deranged vs Flash Wheeler
DUD

5. Corey Kastle vs Shane Taylor
1/2*

6. Dirty Rotten Scoundrels vs All Money Is Legal
*

7. Azrieal vs JC Wrestler vs John McChesney
**

8. Scumbag Inc vs Hi-V
DUD 

*Chikara - The Cibernetico Cometh*

1. American Gigolo vs Claudio Castagnoli
**

2. Darkness Crabtree vs Lance Steel
N/A

3. Ravage vs Niles Young
*1/2

4. The Wild Cards vs Joker & Sabian
**3/4

5. Skayde vs Oriental
**1/2

*6. 16 Man Torneo Cibernetico*
Rorschach, Mano Metalico, Hallowicked, UltraMantis Black, ShareCropper, Crossbones, Larry Sweeney & Spyrazul vs Mister Zero, Gran Akuma, Jolly Roger, Private Eye, Shane Storm, DJ Skittlez, Icarus & Jigsaw
***1/2​


----------



## Mark.

Selling what's left of my ROH collection:


*ROH Fifth Year Festival Finale*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH Supercard Of Honor IV*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH Final Battle 2007*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VI*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH Supercard Of Honor III*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem II*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH: Eddie Edwards - Road to the Triple Crown*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH: The Briscoe Brothers - The Baddest Tag Team on the Planet*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH: Davey Richards - The American Wolf*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## Certified G

*History of Hardcore DISC 7- CZW*

A friend of mine bought this 9 disc set some time ago from Highspots and I borrowed the CZW disc last week. Below is the match list 

1. Lobo vs. Justice Pain (Cage of Death Match, 10/16/99)
***

2. Mad Man Pondo vs. Ian Rotten (1/8/00)
**

3. Lobo vs. Wifebeater vs. Nate Hatred vs. Mad Man Pondo vs. Lord Everett
Devore (5 Way Dance of Death, 2/10/01)
**

4. Mad Man Pondo w/ Bridget the Midget vs. Nate Hatred (2/17/01)
*1/2

5. Justice Pain & Johnny Kashmere vs. Jun Kasai & "Sick" Nick Mondo (Fans Bring
Weapons, 4/14/01)
***1/2

6. Wifebeater, Zandig & Sick Nick Mondo vs. Justice Pain,Trent Acid & Johnny 
Kashmere (Ultraviolent Deathmatch, 7/14/01)
*3/4

7. "Sick" Nick Mondo vs. Homeless Jimmy (8/31/02)
**

8. Wifebeater vs. "Sick" Nick Mondo (200 Light Tubes Match, Infamous 
Weedwhacker match, 8/31/02)
***

9. Zandig vs. "Sick" Nick Mondo (2 out of 3 log cabin lightubes match, 7/26/03)
***1/4

Before borrowing this dvd I looked at the match list, and let me say I don't agree with this match listing at all.. How can there be two Johnny Kashmere deathmatches, but no Nick Gage at all? Match 3 is an _extremely_ questionable choice, because I didn't remember it at all, but it turned out I did watch it already. The only thing I remembered about match 6 is Mack Smack and Nick Mondo getting put under a pane of glass and the thing being basically unbreakable.

The lack of Nick Gage, Danny Havoc, Drake Younger, Necro Butcher.. Only one Zandig match.. match listing leaves a lot to be desired. From what I've seen of the other discs, this one seems the be the worst. There are good matches on there though but I wonder who picked out these matches.


----------



## smitlick

*AAPW - Main Event - 14/1/12*

1. Greg Anthony vs Heath Hatton
**

2. Pokerface vs Matt Cross
**3/4

3. Paul Rose vs Billy Hills vs Jay Spade vs Bull Bronson vs Justice
*

4. Roscoe Dwayne Harris & Bull Bronson vs Money Makin Jam Boys
DUD

5. El Generico vs PAC
***1/2

6. Rebecca Raze vs Stacey O'Brien
*

7. Colt Cabana vs Eric Wayne
**3/4

8. Mike Masters vs Kevin Hunsperger
**1/2

9. Edmund McGuire vs Ax Allwardt
***

*wXw/Dragon Gate - Open The German Gate 2009*

1. The Young Bucks vs Mark Haskins & Tommy End
**3/4

2. Bad Bones vs KAGETORA
**1/2

3. El Generico vs Dragon Kid vs Masato Yoshino vs Susumu Yokosuka
***1/2

4. CIMA vs Mike Quackenbush
***

5. BxB Hulk, Naruki Doi & Zack Sabre Jr vs Emil Sitoci, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito
***1/4

6. Absolute Andy vs Shingo
**1/2

*AIW - Tomorrow Never Dies*

*1. No.1 Contender for AIW Intense Division Title*
Shane Hollister vs Jesse Burke vs Omega Aaron Draven vs TJ Dynamite
**

*2. AIW Tag Titles*
Alpha Beta Duke vs Revelation 13
*1/2

3. Claudio Castagnoli vs Starless
**1/2

4. The Cut Throat Crew vs The Switchblade Saints
**

5. Cronus vs The Thrillbilly
DUD

*6. Strong Style Match*
Eddie Kingston vs Tyrone Evans
***

7. Sterling James Keenan vs Dios Salvador
*3/4

*8. AIW Intense Division Title*
Chris Hero vs Tyler Black
***1/4

*9. AIW Absolute Title*
The Duke vs Steve Corino
**3/4

*FIP - Bring The Pain*

1. Masked Fipper #1 vs Ryze
DUD

2. Roderick Strong vs Insane Dragon
**

3. Don Juan vs Erick Stevens
*1/2

4. The Heartbreak Express vs Kahagas & Aaron Epic
3/4*

5. Tony Kozina vs Steve Madison
*3/4

6. Evan Starsmore vs Jared Steel
1/2*

7. Vordell Walker vs MASADA
*1/2

*8. ROH Title*
Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

*9. 2 out of 3 Falls*
CM Punk vs Bryan Danielson
****1/4​


----------



## Mark.

3 days left on this lot:


*ROH Fifth Year Festival Finale*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH Supercard Of Honor IV*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH Final Battle 2007*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VI*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH Supercard Of Honor III*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem II*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH: Eddie Edwards - Road to the Triple Crown*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH: The Briscoe Brothers - The Baddest Tag Team on the Planet*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

*ROH: Davey Richards - The American Wolf*
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## erikstans07

I've got a lot of DVDs that I need to get rid of, guys. Here's the list of what I've got.

*ROH*
Road to the Title (6/22/2002) (Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles)
Buffalo Stampede (10/15/2005) (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino)
Showdown in Motown (11/4/2005) (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin)
Fourth Anniversary Show (2/25/2006) (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave)
How We Roll (5/12/2006) (Christian & Colt Cabana vs. Christopher Daniels & Bryan Danielson)
Time to Man Up (8/4/2006) (Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles in AJ's last match in ROH)
Gut Check (8/26/2006) (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match)
Fifth Year Festival - NYC (2/16/2007) (Samoa Joe vs. Takeshi Morishima)
Fifth Year Festival - Finale (3/4/2007) (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide)
Manhattan Mayhem II (8/25/2007) (Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson)
Supercard of Honor III (3/29/2008) (Dragon Kid, CIMA & Ryo Saito vs. Genki Horiguchi, Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino)
The Tokyo Summit (9/14/2008) (Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Bryan Danielson)
Proving Ground - Night 1 (2/6/2009) (Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards)
Proving Ground - Night 2 (2/7/2009) (Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico)
Steel City Clash (3/20/2009) (KENTA & El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards)
Glory By Honor VIII (2-Disc Set) (9/26/2009) (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness in both men's last match in ROH)
Double Feature II (4/17/2009 & 4/18/2009) (The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black)
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies II (4/24/2010) (Colt Cabana & El Generico vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino in a Chicago Street Fight)
Supercard of Honor V (5/8/2010) (Kings of Wrestling vs. Motor City Machine Guns)
Best in the World (6/26/2011) (Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards) (Unopened)

*PWG*
All Star Weekend 2 - Night 1 (11/18/2005) (Kevin Steen vs. Samoa Joe)
All Star Weekend 2 - Night 2 (11/19/2005) (Kevin Steen vs. Chris Bosh)
Based on a True Story (1/13/2007) (Joey Ryan vs. Human Tornado in a Guerrilla Warfare Match)
All Star Weekend 6 - Night 1 (1/5/2008) (Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki)
Pearl Habra (1/27/2008) (Low Ki vs. El Generico)
All Star Weekend 7 - Night 2 (8/31/2008) (Chris Hero vs. PAC)
Ninety-Nine (4/11/2009) (The Young Bucks vs. Motor City Machine Guns)
DDT4 (5/22/2009)
Threemendous II (7/31/2009) (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin)
Speed of Sound (8/28/2009) (Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong)
Guerre Sans Frontieres (9/4/2009) (Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson)
Battle of Los Angeles - Night 2 (11/21/2009) (The Young Bucks vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen)
Kurt RussellMania (1/30/2010) (Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong vs. Rob Van Dam)
As The Worm Turns (2/27/2010) (Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards)
Titannica (4/10/2010) (The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoe Brothers)
Battle of Los Angeles - Night 1 (9/4/2010) (El Generico vs. Akira Tozawa)
Battle of Los Angeles - Night 2 (9/5/2010) (Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa) 
DDT4 (3/4/2011)
All Star Weekend 8 - Night 1 (5/27/2011) (Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero)
All Star Weekend 8 - Night 2 (5/28/2011) (Claudio Castagnoli vs. Low Ki)
Eight (7/23/2011) (Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero)

*DGUSA*
Enter the Dragon 2010 (7/24/2010) (Bryan Danielson vs. Shingo)

*EVOLVE*
EVOLVE 5 (Bryan Danielson vs. Munenori Sawa)

*CHIKARA*
King of Trios - Night 2 (3/28/2009) (El Generico vs. Kota Ibushi vs. Jigsaw vs. Nick Jackson)
Dead Men Don't Laugh (3/21/2010) (Eddie Kingston vs. Lince Dorado)

*FIP*
Emergence (2-Disc Set) (9/24/2004 & 9/25/2004) (Inaugural FIP Championship Tournament)
Bring the Pain(3/26/2005) (Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match)
Payback (6/25/2005) (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana in Punk's final match in FIP)
Florida Rumble (12/10/2005) & New Year's Classic (1/6/2006)
Strong vs. Evans (1/7/2006)
Cage of Pain (12/15/2006)

*BEST OF'S*
ROH Greatest Rivalries
ROH The Briscoe Brothers - The Baddest Tag Team on the Planet (2-Disc Set)
ROH Danger! Danger! The Best of Spanky
PWG Sells Out - Volume 1
PWG Sells Out - Volume 2
Becoming the Best in the World - "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson (6-Disc Set)
Best of Claudio Castagnoli (3-Disc Set includes Interview)

*Shoot-Interviews*
Excellent Adventures - Paul London & Brian Kendrick

I'm not doing this through eBay. Just let me know what you'd like and I'll let you know how much I'll take for it.


----------



## mk92071

*Caught in the Spider's Den - 2/26/12*

Kobald vs. Francis Kipland Stevens
**1/2

3.0 vs. The Throwbacks
**3/4

Archibald Peck vs. Ophidian 
**1/4

Gran Akuma vs. Chuck Taylor
*1/2

Saturyne vs. Sara Del Rey
**1/2

Colt Cabana vs. Ultramantis Black
**

The Colony and QuackSaw vs. The Batiri, Tim Donst, and Jakob Hammermeir
***

*CHIKARA Grand Championship*
Eddie Kingston (c) vs. Vin Gerard
***

*Overall*
Lots of comedy stuff on the lower card (the first 2 matches and Cabana/Black), and the last two matches are very solid. Very easy to sit through but no MOTYC.​


----------



## Mark.

Mark. said:


> 3 days left on this lot:
> 
> 
> *ROH Fifth Year Festival Finale*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Supercard Of Honor IV*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Final Battle 2007*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Death Before Dishonor VI*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Supercard Of Honor III*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Manhattan Mayhem II*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH: Eddie Edwards - Road to the Triple Crown*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH: The Briscoe Brothers - The Baddest Tag Team on the Planet*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH: Davey Richards - The American Wolf*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


Forgot to mention:

*ROH Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130687750153?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## mk92071

*Green Ice - 3/24/12*

Kobald vs. Sara Del Rey
*1/2

*Squared Circle Wrestling Showcase Match*
Sebastian Suave, Josh Alexander, and Marcus Marque vs. Brent Banks, Alex Vega, and Scotty O'Shea
**3/4

Fire Ant vs. Brodie Lee
**1/4

Dasher Hatfield vs. Archibald Peck
**1/2
*
Four Team Elimination Match*
Spectral Envoy vs. The Batiri vs. The Colony vs. The Swarm
***1/4

El Generico vs. Tim Donst
**3/4

QuackSaw vs. 17 and The Shard
**1/2

Eddie Kingston vs. Ophidian
**3/4

*Campeones de Parejas*
F.I.S.T. vs. 3.0
***1/2

*Overall*
There was lots of good storyline progression, but the wrestling wasn't amazing. The main event and four way tag were good, and the rest was mostly comedy. It is easy to sit through and enjoyable. I'd recommend it just for the main event.​


----------



## Platt

Spoiler: cover















The innovator of the Go 2 Sleep, a multi-time GHC champion in both the Junior Heavyweight Singles & Tag Divisions, one of the hardest-hitting individuals to ever enter the ROH ring, he is KENTA!

Coming to Ring of Honor from Pro Wrestling NOAH on the heels of the historic Kobashi vs. Samoa Joe contest, KENTA immediately established himself as a force to be reckoned with in his GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title affair against Low Ki. With his crisp chops, vicious kicks, and lightning fast reflexes, KENTA was right at home in Ring of Honor, and it was those attributes that lead to his domination of ROH in 2006, culminating in the epic ROH World Title bout with Bryan Danielson. Whether it be Austin Aries, Rocky Romero, or Samoa Joe, nearly every one in ROH went toe-to-toe with KENTA and had the scars to prove it.

This 15 match collection showcases the phenomenal athletic ability of KENTA as he takes on his protege Davey Richards, challenges for the ROH World Title against both Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness, collides with the legendary Mitsuharu Misawa, goes head-to-head with Tyler Black, and a great deal more. One of the finest junior heavyweights in the wrestling world, KENTA has made a name for himself putting his opponents down with one simple thing: Go 2 Sleep!

Disc 1
1. KENTA vs. Low Ki (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match)...Final Battle 2005
2. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe...Best in the World 3/25/06
3. KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe...In Your Face 6/17/06
4. KENTA vs. Austin Aries...Chi-Town Struggle 6/24/06
5. KENTA vs. Davey Richards...Fight of the Century 8/5/06
6. KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match)...Glory By Honor V Night 2 9/16/06
7. KENTA vs. Matt Sydal...The Bitter End 11/4/06

Disc 2
1. KENTA vs. Rocky Romero...United We Stand 6/22/07
2. KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson...Driven 6/23/07
3. KENTA vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (GHC Heavyweight Title Match)...Glory By Honor VI Night 2 11/3/07
4. KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima...Tokyo Summit 9/14/08
5. KENTA vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match)...7th Anniversary Show 3/21/09
6. KENTA vs. Davey Richards (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match)...Supercard of Honor IV 4/3/09
7. KENTA & Tyler Black vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries...Take No Prisoners 2009 4/4/09
8. KENTA vs. Tyler Black...End of an Age 6/27/09


----------



## Bubz

Thats a hella awesome set. Surprised they left off KENTA/Roddy, unless it's on another set.


----------



## Certified G

Not sure where to post this so I'll ask it here. I don't follow Chikara, but I've seen some random clips on YouTube and thought it looked pretty cool. Occasionally promotions like CZW and Dragon Gate USA would have 6 or 8-man tag team matches with wrestlers from Chikara (Jigsaw, Colony, Hallowicked, Quakenbush, Gran Akuma, Icarus etc..).

I was wondering if matches like those are anything like the full Chikara product? Because usually those tag matches were among the highlights of the show for me. So if that is anything like Chikara I'd be really interested in getting into that whole product.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Usually. Chikara will always have a big multiple man match if not multiple of them.

There hasn't been a really great show yet this season except maybe the Ottawa show "It's How you play the game."

Chikara recently added streaming and downloading shows on Smartmark if you wanna give a show or two a try for cheap ($10 each)

I'd recommend grabbing something from last year. Probably Night 3 of King of Trios would be my first recommendation. Featured a few good trios matches and a fantastic El Generico/123 Kid match. Yes it was a 2011 match featuring Sean Waltman and it was amazing.


----------



## mk92071

*PWG World's Finest - 3/17/12 *

Kevin Steen vs. Peter Avalon
**3/4

Brian Cage-Taylor vs. Ray Rosas 
***

Candice LeRae vs. Joey Ryan 
**3/4

TJ Perkins vs. Scorpio Sky
***

RockNES Monsters vs. The Young Bucks vs. Super Smash Bros.
***3/4

Alex Koslov vs. Kyle O'Reilley
***

Willie Mack vs. Roderick Strong
***1/2

*PWG World Championship*
El Generico (c) vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen
***3/4
*
Overall*
Everything was solid or better, but nothing was worth going out of your way to see. The show is just over 2 hours long, so it is really easy to watch. The undercard flew by, but a few matches dragged on a little bit (Perkins/Sky, Mack/Strong, Koslov/O'Reilley). The two big matches were both very good, and there is nothing you should skip if you watch the show.​


----------



## KingCrash

BUBZ said:


> Thats a hella awesome set. Surprised they left off KENTA/Roddy, unless it's on another set.


KENTA/Roddy and KENTA/Hero are on their comp sets, though Davey/KENTA is also on his. Seems like they are running through the comp sets.


----------



## Bubz

Ah yeah, completely forgot Roddy had a set.

Worlds Finest sounds good even if theres nothing blow away. Is this the show Excalibur commented on the fans being bad?


----------



## EmbassyForever

BUBZ said:


> Ah yeah, completely forgot Roddy had a set.
> 
> Worlds Finest sounds good even if theres nothing blow away. Is this the show Excalibur commented on the fans being bad?


Yes.


----------



## EmbassyForever

PWG World's Finest 2012:

Kevin Steen vs. Peter Avalon - **1/2

Brian Cage-Taylor vs. Ray Rosas - **3/4

Candice LeRae vs. Joey Ryan - ***

TJ Perkins vs. Scorpio Sky - **3/4

RockNES Monsters vs. The Young Bucks vs. Super Smash Bros. - ***3/4

Alex Koslov vs. Kyle O'Reilley - **3/4
Fuck the crowd.

Willie Mack vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

PWG World Championship
El Generico (c) vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen - ***3/4

Overall Rating: A good show, the crowd sucked but still very good action. *7.75* in my opinion​


----------



## smitlick

The Corre said:


> Not sure where to post this so I'll ask it here. I don't follow Chikara, but I've seen some random clips on YouTube and thought it looked pretty cool. Occasionally promotions like CZW and Dragon Gate USA would have 6 or 8-man tag team matches with wrestlers from Chikara (Jigsaw, Colony, Hallowicked, Quakenbush, Gran Akuma, Icarus etc..).
> 
> I was wondering if matches like those are anything like the full Chikara product? Because usually those tag matches were among the highlights of the show for me. So if that is anything like Chikara I'd be really interested in getting into that whole product.
> Thanks in advance.


Theres a chikara thread lower down the Other Wrestling Page for more info/questions.

In short yes. Its just you need to pick your shows as to when and where you get good matches or storylines. Its frequently one or the other with the rare occasion where they get both right.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Might have to buy World's Finest if maybe Highspots runs a sale or something because their is some matches I wanna see but nothing looks blow away awesome. Maybe I'll wait until DDT 4 2012 comes out and buy both.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

For purely selfish reasons I hope ROH considers a DragonGate set. Probably wouldn't be a lot of matches but DragonGate has had their share of talent featured on ROH in the past.


----------



## Mark.

1 day left!


Mark. said:


> *ROH Fifth Year Festival Finale*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Supercard Of Honor IV*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Final Battle 2007*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Death Before Dishonor VI*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Supercard Of Honor III*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Manhattan Mayhem II*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH: Eddie Edwards - Road to the Triple Crown*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH: The Briscoe Brothers - The Baddest Tag Team on the Planet*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH: Davey Richards - The American Wolf*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## SAMCRO

*Who here has Bought Nigel's new dvd set?*

I just got mine in the mail, and i'm really glad i bought it i just got done watching his match with Bryan in the title unification match, damn that really was one of the best matches i've seen. Also the part when Bryan constantly smashes Nigel head first into the ring post was brutal and hard to watch. It was cool hearing Nigel talk about how he feels about that spot and how he done research that the front of the skull is the safest part of your head that can take hits without causing problems.

And this dvd set was long over due Nigel has had countless classics and the interviews about each match it shows was a great addition. I would highly recommend everyone getting this set.

Heres a link to buy it for those who don't know about it. http://www.rohwrestling.com/product/nigel-mcguinness-roh-career-retrospective-2-disc-set


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: Who here has Bought Nigel's new dvd set?*

Was this released by ROH? (I'm too lazy to look it up)


----------



## bigbuxxx

*Re: Who here has Bought Nigel's new dvd set?*



jaw2929 said:


> Was this released by ROH? (I'm too lazy to look it up)


A quick search says it was released by ROH.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: Who here has Bought Nigel's new dvd set?*

Like I said, I'm too lazy.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Who here has Bought Nigel's new dvd set?*

Added a link in original post to the dvd.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Just got through watching Arial Assault, and I was very entertained throughout pretty much the whole show. Nothing was spectacular but the Arial Assault match was a lot of fun, not their best but not the worst. The 6 man tag was a nice little match with a few cool spots. The TLC match proves that Mia Yim is a badass. Plus Masada winning the belt was great and Callihan/Drake was great as well.

This was easily the best show CZW has put on in a while.


----------



## Neathe

*Re: Who here has Bought Nigel's new dvd set?*

I haven't, but I'm thinking of getting the new KENTA one. I've really enjoyed The American Wolf and The Summer of Punk.


----------



## Platt

> Highspots Monthly DVD Sampler Pack
> 
> Enjoy 10 great wrestling DVD's for the low price of $29.99! And even better, every month you will get 10 new titles to select from!
> 
> *Please note that the 10 titles each month have already been selected and no substitutions will be made**
> 
> This month you will receive the following titles (click link for more information on each)
> 
> PWG - Worlds Finest
> Pro Wrestling EVO 8 2012
> ECW Fancam 04-29-1995
> DGUSA - Untouchable 2011
> WSU - Face 2 Face
> PWX- Rise of a Champion 7
> Bruce Hart Shoot Interview
> FIP- Strength In Numbers
> NWA - Tradition Is About To Change
> NWA Wildside Best of Juniors Vol. 2 DVD


Pretty good deal this month considering Worlds Finest has only just been released.


----------



## Mark.

Just under 4 hours left!



Mark. said:


> *ROH Fifth Year Festival Finale*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Supercard Of Honor IV*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Final Battle 2007*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Death Before Dishonor VI*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Supercard Of Honor III*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH Manhattan Mayhem II*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH: Eddie Edwards - Road to the Triple Crown*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH: The Briscoe Brothers - The Baddest Tag Team on the Planet*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> *ROH: Davey Richards - The American Wolf*
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## VegaQB

*Re: Who here has Bought Nigel's new dvd set?*



Evil Ed said:


> I just got mine in the mail, and i'm really glad i bought it i just got done watching his match with Bryan in the title unification match, damn that really was one of the best matches i've seen. Also the part when Bryan constantly smashes Nigel head first into the ring post was brutal and hard to watch. It was cool hearing Nigel talk about how he feels about that spot and how he done research that the front of the skull is the safest part of your head that can take hits without causing problems.
> 
> And this dvd set was long over due Nigel has had countless classics and the interviews about each match it shows was a great addition. I would highly recommend everyone getting this set.
> 
> Heres a link to buy it for those who don't know about it. http://www.rohwrestling.com/product/nigel-mcguinness-roh-career-retrospective-2-disc-set


Watch it already. Nigel is such a classy person. Outside that great matches his thoughts on topics and life is awesome. My fav DVD for a long time.


----------



## Emperor DC

> - ROH parent company Sinclair Broadcasting reported their Q1 2012 earnings on Wednesday with strong results. The company had a quarterly revenue of $192.2 million, which is up 23% from the $156.0 million they earned in Q1 of 2011. The company also reported profitability of $29.4 million compared to the $15.3 million they earned in Q1 of 2011. Their business was boosted by revenue from political TV ads.


....


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Best of the Best I*

1. Red vs W*inger vs Ric Blade
**

2. Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe vs Nick Mondo
**3/4

3. Minoru Fujita vs Jose Maximo vs Nick Berk
1/2*

4. Joel Maximo vs Ruckus vs Trent Acid
*

5. Adam Flash, Danny Rose & Jeff Rocker vs Jon Dahmer, Ruckus & Fast Eddie Valentine
**1/2

6. W*inger vs Red 
*1/4

7. Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe
***1/2-***3/4

8. Minoru Fujita vs Nick Berk
**

9. Juventud Guerrera vs Trent Acid
*

10. Minoru Fujita vs W*inger
***

11. Jay Briscoe vs Trent Acid
**1/2

12. Justice Pain vs Nick Gage
*

13. W*inger vs Trent Acid
*1/2​


----------



## Caponex75

That KENTA case freaking rocks. Awesome design. Speaking of awesome design, whatever happened to Tarfu?


----------



## DarloKid

have any of you guys seen any thing of VWAA, pwponderings have given one of their shows a good review and they only charge $5 a dvd (For us people in the uk once postage is added it works out at £4.60) which is really cheap

here is a link to their website http://www.vwaawrestling.com/


----------



## smitlick

*Epic Pro Wrestling War - Riahs Birthday Bash*

1. Kyle O'Reilly vs Mike Santiago
3/4*

2. Davey Richards vs LTP
***

3. Bryan Danielson vs Joey Ryan
***

4. Charles Mercury & The Young Bucks vs Markus Riot & The Suburban Commandos
***1/4


----------



## EmbassyForever

DeeCee said:


> ....


Great for ROH.


----------



## smitlick

Up For Sale

ROH Phoenix Rising
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170835610132#ht_500wt_1202

ROH The Omega Effect
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170835615652#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Final Battle 2009
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170835617285#ht_648wt_1185

ROH Reverse The Curse
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170835618830#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Chi Town Struggle
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170835620437#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Throwdown
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170835622085#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Fifth Year Festival Philly
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170835625008#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Fifth Year Festival NYC
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170835626121#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Boiling Point
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170835628074#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Survival of the Fittest 2009
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170835629955#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Clash of the Contenders
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170835632146#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Ring of Homicide II
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170835637178#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## seabs

> wXw 16 Carat Gold 2012 (All 3 Nights) - £20
> wXw 11th Anniversary Show - £5
> wXw Fight Club 2011 - £5
> 
> ROH Fifth Year Festival: Dayton - £7
> ROH Fifth Year Festival: NYC - £7
> 
> ECW: The Most Extreme Matches - £7
> 
> BJW 01/30/2011 (Home Video Release) - £3
> 
> AAW Massacre on 26th Street - £2
> AAW Defining Moment: Fade To Black - £2
> AAW Scars & Stripes 2010 - £2
> 
> NEW Electric City Slam 2007 - £3
> NEW Wrestlefest X - £3
> NEW Honesdale Havoc 2008 - £3
> NEW Spring Slam 2006 - £3
> NEW Heatwave 2007 - £3
> NEW March Mayhem 2008 - £3
> NEW Autumn Ambush 2006 - £3
> 
> Dreamwave Good As Gold - £2
> 
> IPW Keeping The Faith - £2
> IPW Uprising 2010 - £2
> 
> St. Louis Anarchy Will Wrestle For Food - £3
> 
> EWP Wrestling Chaos Night 1 - £3
> EWP Wrestling Chaos Night 2 - £3
> EWP Wrestling Festival 2011 Night 1 - £3
> EWP Wrestling Festival 2011 Night 2 - £3
> 
> Pro Wrestling EVO Best Show In Town - £3
> 
> 3XWrestling Divide & Conquer - £3
> 
> Beyond Wrestling We Did It For The Hits - £3
> Beyond Wrestling About Time - £3
> Beyond Wrestling Back In Flesh - £3
> 
> All plus postage.


*PM me if anyone's interested.*


----------



## KingCrash

*AAW - Chaos Theory 2012*


The House Of Truth (Danny Daniels & Jesse Emerson) vs. Tweek Phoenix & Marion Fontaine - **

Mat Fitchett vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/4

Samuray Del Sol & TD Thomas vs. Josh Raymond & Christian Able - ***

J. Miller vs. Knight Wagner - ***

Jordan McEntyre vs. Gregory Iron - DUD 

*AAW Tag Team Titles*
Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) vs. Arik Cannon & Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4

Zero Gravity (Bret Gakiya & CJ Esparza), MsChif & Dan Lawrence vs. The Clash (Cameron Skyy, Tommy Treznik, Austin Mannix, and Mena Libra) - **3/4

Shane Hollister vs. Louis Lyndon - ***1/2

Ryan Boz & Michael Elgin vs. Mason Beck & Silas Young - ***1/4



* AAW - Path Of Redemption 2012*


Josh Raymond & Christian Able vs. The Awesome Threesome (Knight Wagner & Jordan McEntyre) - **1/2

Ryan Boz vs. Austin Mannix - SQUASH

*Falls Count Anywhere*
MsChif vs. Mena Libra - **1/2

Louis Lyndon vs. Tommy Treznik vs. Dan Lawrence vs. Samuray Del Sol vs. Brett Gakiya vs. CJ Esparza - **3/4

Colt Cabana & Gregory Iron vs. Shane Hollister & J. Miller - **3/4
*
AAW Tag Team Titles*
Arik Cannon & Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer & Mat Fitchett - ***1/4

Ryan Boz vs. Mason Beck - *

Silas Young vs. Michael Elgin - ***1/4

*War Games*
Darin Corbin, Marion Fontaine, Tweek Phoenix vs. The House Of Truth (Hunter Paine, Danny Daniels, Jesse Emerson) - ***1/4
​


----------



## Last Chancery

Loving the AAW reviews. They just did Elgin vs. Young again, this time 2/3 falls and it ended in a 60-minute time limit draw. Interested in seeing what you give that one.


----------



## smitlick

More

ROH Return of the 187
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170835971989#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Glory By Honor VII
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170835972955#ht_500wt_1202

ROH on HDNet Volume 4
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170835973856#ht_500wt_1202


*AIW - They Live*

1. BJ Whitmer vs Davey Richards
***1/2

2. Facade vs Tony Kozina vs Archibald Peck vs Mr RBI Izeah Bonds vs John Kermon vs AERO!
***

3. Eric Ryan vs Josh Prohibition
**

*4. AIW Intense Division Title*
Marion Fontaine vs Bobby Beverly
**1/2

5. The Chad Williams vs The Duke
DUD

6. The Chad Williams vs Tommy Mercer
*1/2

7. Kyle O'Reilly vs Sonjay Dutt 
N/A

8. Kyle O'Reilly vs Sonjay Dutt vs Sugar Dunkerton
***1/4

9. AR Fox vs Uhaa Nation
***1/4

10. Aeroform vs Johnny Gargano & Tim Donst
***1/2

11. Hailey Hatred vs Cherry Bomb
***

*12. AIW Tag Team Titles*
Irish Airborne vs The Olsen Twins
***1/2

*13. AIW Absolute Title*
Shiima Xion vs Rickey Shane Page
***1/4​


----------



## Baldwin.

*Ring of Honor Presents: The Summer of Punk*

*ROH World Championship:* CM Punk vs. Austin Aries - Death Before Dishonor III - ****1/2
*ROH World Championship:* CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal - Sign of Dishonor - ***1/4
*ROH World Championship:* CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong - Escape From New York - ****1/4
*ROH World Championship:* CM Punk vs. James Gibson - Fate Of An Angel - ****
*ROH World Championship:* CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels - The Homecoming - ****
*ROH World Championship:* CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels vs. James Gibson vs. Samoa Joe - Redemption - ****
*2 Out of 3 Falls:* CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana - Punk: The Final Chapter - ***3/4

This is quite honestly a great set covering what was a brilliant angle. The promos between CM Punk & Mick Foley alone make this 2 Disc set worth the cash and at £13.50 in the UK, it's damn sure worth every penny. Overall: 9/10


----------



## Rickey




----------



## Tarfu

Yes... YES


----------



## FITZ

Hopefully the second one they do will be as funny as the first one. 

Also so happy I saw the link to this pop in related videos.


----------



## KingCrash

Last Chancery said:


> Loving the AAW reviews. They just did Elgin vs. Young again, this time 2/3 falls and it ended in a 60-minute time limit draw. Interested in seeing what you give that one.


I'll be interested to see it when it comes out. Elgin's just getting better and better in AAW and Young is fine as long as the booking of the title matches doesn't get in the way. They also have a pretty solid tag division and I hope Raymond & Able get another run as tag champs.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Cibernetico The Animated Series*

1. Ophidian vs El Generico
***3/4

2. Grizzly Redwood vs Jigsaw
**3/4

3. The Bravado Brothers vs 3.0
***

4. Darkness Crabtree vs Steve The Turtle Weiner
*1/2

5. Chuck Taylor vs Fire Ant
**3/4

*6. Torneo Cibernetico*
Hallowicked, UltraMantis Black, Sara Del Rey, Green Ant, The Throwbacks & The Young Bucks vs The BDK & The Batiri
***1/2​
ROH From The Ashes
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170836773688#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Epic Encounter III
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170836777003#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Gold Rush
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170836777866#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Wrestling is Life

PWG DDT4 2009 for sale:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221016938401#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Certified G

*CZW October 7, 2011 "Cerebral" - Philadelphia, PA*

1. Mr. Tofiga vs. Kit Osbourne
No rating, this was a 90 second squash match..

2. Jake Crist w/Dave Crist vs. Latin Dragon
**

3. Azrieal & Bandido Jr. vs. The Set
**
The Set is really just a jobber team so it was obvious who was going to win. This also sets up an Azrieal & Bandido vs Philly's Most Wanted match up - who were at ringside doing commentary for this match.

4. Ruckus w/Robbie Mireno vs. Ryan Slater w/Kimber Lee
*1/2

5. Alex Colon w/Robbie Mireno vs. Joe Gacy w/Kimber Lee
*

6. Dave Crist w/Jake Crist vs. Dustin Rayz
**

7. Greg Excellent & Sami Callihan vs. DJ Hyde & Adam Cole w/Mia Yim
**1/2

8. Sabian & Joker vs. Ryan McBride & Derek Frazier
**

9. Devon Moore vs. AR Fox
**1/4

10. Swinging For The Fences Match: Brain Damage vs. Matt Tremont
**3/4

Overal a pretty weak show. I remember only looking forward to this show because Brain Damage was to make his return. The main event was pretty brutal with Brain Damage just squirting blood out of his head.

The Moore vs Fox match was entirely carried by AR Fox. I like Devon Moore but he's a terrible wrestler. The rest of the matches all felt like filler and were mostly used to build up matches for in the future (Jake Christ vs Dave Christ & Azrieal/Bandido vs Philly's Most Wanted come to mind).


----------



## Rickey

Showdown in the sun recaps: Briscoes vs. WGTT and Strong vs. Lethal, both title matches.


----------



## mk92071

*It's How You Play the Game - 3/25/12 *

Mike Bailey vs. Mathieu St. Jacques
*1/2

Jigsaw vs. Mr. Touchdown
**1/4

Sara Del Rey vs. Leah Von Dutch
*

Dasher Hatfield vs. Ophidian 
**1/4

3.0le! vs. The Batiri
***1/4

The Spectral Envoy vs. 17 and The Shard
**

Archibald Peck vs. Chuck Taylor 
*************************
GOAT

The Colony vs. The Swarm
**3/4

*CHIKARA Grand Championship*
Eddie Kingston (c) vs. Brodie Lee
***3/4​


----------



## Rickey

A Joker/Jon Moxley/Randy Savage like promo, Chiampa kinda explains why he cost Lethal the title.


----------



## smitlick

More for sale

ROH 8th Anniversary Show
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170837198120#ht_500wt_1202

ROH So Cal Showdown
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170837199407#ht_500wt_1202


*AIW - Hell On Earth 7*

1. Eric Ryan vs Facade
N/A

2. Eric Ryan vs Facade vs Samuray Del Sol
**1/4

3. The Olsen Twins vs Da Latin Crime Syndicate
**

4. Josh Prohibition vs Gregory Iron
**1/2

5. The Duke vs The Chad Williams
DUD

*6. AIW Intense Division Title*
Bobby Beverly vs Mr RBI Izeah Bonds
*1/2

*7. AIW Tag Team Titles*
Irish Airborne vs Aeroform
***1/2

8. Uhaa Nation vs AR Fox
***1/4

9. Tim Donst vs Marion Fontaine vs Johnny Gargano vs Rickey Shane Page
***

*10. AIW Womens Title*
Mickie Knuckles vs Mia Yim
***

*11. AIW Absolute Title*
Shiima Xion vs BJ Whitmer
***1/2

*12. Hell on Earth*
MASADA vs Mad Man Pondo
***1/4​
Just finished the Tajiri Shoot

"That show Zandig had 300 Lightbulbs and there were only 150 people"

"So when I come to building I have to shake 100 peoples hand, Hey, Hello, Hello. This was very tiring for 

me"

Shoot only goes 50 minutes so I probably wouldn't recommend it although its pretty amusing nontheless.




Just finished Guest Booker with Gabe Sapolsky & Kevin Sullivan

FUCK... Legit went 1hr 57min of the 1hr 59 shoot where Gabe didnt mention Piracy until then.... I was really enjoying the shoot and then he went and ruined it going into bat for himself claiming the DGUSA shows of now are better then his ROH Run...


----------



## Platt

In June of 2004, Samoa Joe was in the midst of a legendary ROH World Title run. Having captured the belt in March of 2003, his reign had recently eclipsed the one year mark and having already defeated numerous challengers, there was no end in sight for the dominant champion. Enter: CM Punk…

What happened on June 12, 2004 in Ohio would come to be known as “World Title Classic” and that bout between Joe & Punk would mark the beginning of a trilogy of matches that have become legendary. From Dayton to Chicago to New Jersey, these two warriors gave everything they had, their blood, sweat, and tears, for the right to be called ROH World Champion.

This is the definitive collection of the Samoa Joe/CM Punk Trilogy….

Disc 1 features all three of the ROH World Title matches from ‘World Title Classic’ on 6/12/04, “Joe Vs. Punk II” from 10/16/04, and the decisive finale at “All Star Extravaganza II” on 12/4/04.

Disc 2 features the highly demanded re-release of “Straight Shootin’ with Samoa Joe & CM Punk”! 

Originally filmed back on March 10, 2005, Joe & Punk sat down with the ROH cameras to discuss not only that historic trilogy of matches but also share their stories about their life as professional wrestlers. The result was one of the most entertaining interviews ever that is a must for every true fan of ROH, and wrestling in general. With hilarious stories from their days traveling on the road, the two men discuss their experience with everyone from Colt Cabana to AJ Styles to Christopher Daniels and many others. They take a look at their experiences working for various independent promotions and truly bring you into their experiences as independent wrestlers. And of course, Punk and Joe go in-depth about their famous trilogy. You'll hear about everything that went into their one hour draws in Dayton & Chicago as well as all about the final match in New Jersey. This is an inside look at not only some of the most famous matches in ROH history but also insight into the careers of two legends of Ring of Honor... 

And as an added bonus, Disc 2 also features the first Ring of Honor meeting between Joe & Punk from the “Bitter Friend, Stiffer Enemies” event on 8/16/03 in Fairfield, CT. This non-title affair was just a taste of what the future had in store for Joe, Punk, and the ROH faithful…


----------



## Certified G

*3PW Blood, Brawls & Broads!*


1. Dog Collar Match
Rockin Rebel vs. Pitbull Gary Wolfe 
**1/2
Rockin' Rebel is awesome, his pre-match promo was funny.

2. Rob Eckos vs. Josh Daniels
*3/4
Rob Eckos aka Robbie E. from TNA. Decent match, nothing special.

3. Danny Doring vs. Devon Storm
***

4. Blue Meanie vs. Christian York
*1/2

5. Wet T-Shirt contest hosted by Ron Jeremy


6. Bad Breed vs. Public Enemy
**3/4
Bloody brawl - it goes all over the place. I hated how Johnny Grunge completely no sold several punches and kicks from Axl Rotten because he was busy getting his blade from under his wrist tape. Normally no-selling doesn't bother me much but this was really annoying.

7. Christian York vs. Gary Wolfe
*1/4

8. Sabu vs. Syxx Pac
**
I didn't watch this match, but from what I can remember it was a decent match with some Sabu matches. I already watched this match when it was the bonus of "United We Stand, Divided We Brawl"

DVD Bonus: 
3 Way Body Bag Match
Sandman vs. New Jack vs. Sabu 
***
Not a fan of the stipulation but this was a great match - had that classic ECW feel..

Overal it was a nice 'show', they just pick matches from various shows and put it on 1 dvd. 3PW really does feel like ECW with the mix between old stars (Blue Meanie, Sandman, Sabu etc..) and young talent like Robbie E. , Christian York and Josh Daniels.


----------



## musdy

The shoot interview is a nice bonus but not enough to justify the price.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Chikara Hot Off The Griddle:*

*Jigsaw and The Colony vs. The Shard and The Swarm:* ***1/4

*Mixed Martial Archie vs. Kobald:* ** (Archie is great!)

*The Throwbacks vs. The Batiri:* **1/4

*Tianlong vs. 17:* N/A

*The Young Bucks vs. Darin Corbin and Arik Cannon:* *** (Young Bucks saved this match)

*3.0 and The Spectral Envoy vs. Tim Donst, Jakob Hammermeier, and The Bravado Brothers:* **

*Chikara Grand Championship Match:*
*Eddie Kingston(c) vs. Kevin Steen:* ***1/2

*El Generico vs. Sara Del Rey:* ****1/4 (Amazing match, WOW)

*Overall Rating:* As you know, i'm not a fan of Chikara but it was a good show with 3 good to great matches. 7.5, if the undercard was a littlie bit better it easily could be 8.0.


----------



## Stardust Genius

*wXw 11th Anniversary*


*2Face vs. Freddy Stahl vs. Karsten Beck vs. Kim Ray* **1/2
*
Bernd Föhr, Earl & Toby Blunt vs. Keel Inkasso (Aaron Insane, Chris Rush & Sasa Keel)* **1/4

*Jon Ryan vs. Nigel McGuinness* ***1/2

*Axeman vs. Eddie Edwards* ***3/4

*Dick Togo vs. Zack Sabre Jr.* ****1/4

*Absolute Andy & Bad Bones vs. The Wanderers (Jason Hendrix & Jay Skillet)* **
*
Big Van Walter (c) vs. Marty Scurll* ***1/2
*
The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) * ***1/2

*
Overall*: Very good and an entertaining show.


----------



## seabs

smitlick said:


> Just finished Guest Booker with Gabe Sapolsky & Kevin Sullivan
> 
> FUCK... Legit went 1hr 57min of the 1hr 59 shoot where Gabe didnt mention Piracy until then.... I was really enjoying the shoot and then he went and ruined it going into bat for himself claiming the DGUSA shows of now are better then his ROH Run...


*Smirk.

I'll probably watch that at some point so I guess it's good to know he isn't a douche for all of it.*


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *Smirk.
> 
> I'll probably watch that at some point so I guess it's good to know he isn't a douche for all of it.*


No he was actually ok for most of it...


Just listed these

ROH Glory By Honor VI Night One
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170839679204#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Undeniable
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170839680122#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Rickey

*Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong(TV title match)
Briscoes vs. Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander(I believe this is a tag title match)*
---
I have seen this episode, will check it out later.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Rise & Prove*


Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin - ***

*Rise & Prove Tournament*
Shiloh Jones & Rudy Switchblade vs. Sean Casey & Chris Silvio - *1/2

*Rise & Prove Tournament*
Team MDK (Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls) vs. Alabama Attitude (Mike Posey & Corey Hollis) - **1/2

*No Holds Barred*
Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

Mike Mondo vs. Samson Walker - *

*Rise & Prove Tournament- Finals*
Shiloh Jones & Rudy Switchblade vs. Team MDK - **
*
Proving Ground Match*
Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer - **3/4
*
ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/2



*ROH - Underground*


Kenny King vs. Andy Ridge - **

Mike Bennett vs. Grizzly Redwood - *

Adam Cole vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander - **1/2

Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas) vs. Team A1 (Jeff Early & Zak Hilton) - DUD

*Proving Ground Match*
Jay Lethal vs. Tommaso Ciampa - **1/2

*Winners Get An ROH World Tag Team Title Shot*
Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs. House Of Truth (Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin) - ***1/4​


----------



## mk92071

*I'll Be A Mummy's Uncle - 4/14/12
*
Ophidian vs. Ultramantis Black
*1/2

Saturyne vs. Kobald
**

The SAT vs. The Bravado Brothers vs. F.I.S.T. vs. Jack Bonza & QT Marshall
***

Mixed Martial Archie vs. Mr. Touchdown
*1/2

Jigsaw vs. Tim Donst
***

Dragonfly vs. Jakob Hammerreir
1/2*

Gran Akuma vs. Gregory Iron
*1/2

Sara Del Rey vs. Kodama 
**1/2

Eddie Kingston and The Colony vs. GEKIDO
***1/4​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH/JAPW - Collision Course*

1. Dirty Rotten Scoundrelz vs The Ring Crew Express
*1/2

2. Ruckus vs Derek Wylde
DUD

3. HC Loc & Johnny Kashmere vs Tony DeVito & Trent Acid
*3/4

4. Special K vs Insane Dragon, Azrieal & Jay Lethal
**

5. Justin Credible vs Shane Douglas
DUD

6. April Hunter vs Sumie Sakai
1/2*

*7. ROH Title*
Samoa Joe vs Balls Mahoney
***1/4

*8. JAPW Title*
Slyk Wagner Brown vs Dan Maff
**1/4

9. John Walters vs CM Punk vs AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
***3/4 


*IWA-EC - Happy Hour Hatred*

1. Delirious vs Jimmy Jacobs
***

2. Smokey C vs Warpig
DUD

3. Trik Nasty vs Ian Rotten
*1/2

4. Mickie Knuckles vs Daizee Haze
**3/4

5. Chris Hero vs Mike Quackenbush
***1/4

6. El Drunko vs The Sandman
**1/2

*7. Fans Bring The Weapons*
Mad Man Pondo vs Toby Klein
**


*NWA Force 1 - No More Sorrow*

1. The Osirian Portal vs Alex Payne & Kevin Cunningham
**1/2

2. Rich Swann, Johnny Calzone & Diego Demarco vs The New Regime
**

3. DJ Hyde vs Josh Adams
*1/2

4. Adam Cole vs Chris Dickinson vs Greg Excellent vs Ethan Page
**1/4

5. Rhett Titus vs Nicky Benz
*1/4

6. Sabian vs Lince Dorado vs Ryu Lee
**1/2

7. The Monster Squad vs LanceAlot
**

8. Sami Callihan vs Chris Hero
***1/4​
*IWC - Summer Sizzler 2004*

1. CM Punk vs Chris Hero
***1/2

2. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels vs Homicide
***1/2


----------



## seabs

*NEW Wrestlefest XVI*

*Jerry Lawler vs Jake Manning*
_***_

*Velvet Sky vs Melina*
_**_

*Brian Anthony vs Tommy Dreamer vs Cedric Alexander vs Caleb Konley vs Ron Zombie vs Adam Page - Grab For The Gold Ladder Match - NEW Championship*
_***1/4_

*Matt Hardy vs Matt Taven*
_**1/2_

*Vik Dalishus vs Hale Collins - Poughkeepsie Street Fight Loser Leaves NEW*
_**3/4_

*Finlay vs John Morrison*
_***1/2+_

*NEW March Mayhem 2012*

*Caleb Konley vs Cedric Alexander*
_***1/2_

*Max Bauer vs Ryan Logan*
_*_

*Jake Manning & Bull Dredd vs Lukas Sharp & Adam Page*
_**3/4_

*Velvet Sky vs Melina*
_**_

*Brian Anthony vs Matt Taven - TLC Match - NEW Championship*
_***_

*Jerry Lawler vs Tommy Dreamer*
_***1/4_

*John Morrison vs Luke Robinson*
_***1/4_​
*Looking to sell these on too as well, if anyone's interested then PM me.*


----------



## Rickey




----------



## Mark.

Relisted the following:


*ROH Davey Richards: The American Wolf*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694969593?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH The Briscoe Brothers: The Baddest Tag Team on the Planet*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694970912?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Eddie Edwards: Road to the Triple Crown*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694971178?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Supercard Of Honor III*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694972086?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694972695?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Supercard Of Honor IV*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694972997?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Fifth Year Festival Finale*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694973282?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


And for any comics fans here:

*Batman: Knightfall Parts 1, 2 & 3 - Graphic Novels*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694973525?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


And lastly, some autobiographies and WWE DVDs:

*A Lion's Tale - Chris Jericho*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694973759?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*Heartbreak & Triumph - Shawn Michaels*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694974293?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*WWE Armageddon 2005*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694974640?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*WWE Unforgiven 2003*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694975163?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*WWE Vengeance 2003*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694977391?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ECW One Night Stand 2005*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694980220?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*WWE WrestleMania 22*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694980622?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*WWE WrestleMania XX*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694980964?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## smitlick

ROH on HDNet Volume 1 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170840763175#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Final Battle 2004 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170840764958#ht_500wt_1202

*IWA-MS - Simply The Best*

CM Punk vs Chris Hero
**1/2


----------



## DarloKid

Hi guys please check out my review over on PWPonderings of Progress wrestling's Chapter one show, featuring a phenomenal match up between Marty Scurll and Zack Sabre Jr which i had rated at ****3/4 here is the link http://wp.me/p1rVA2-4dq

cheers


----------



## smitlick

DarloKid said:


> Hi guys please check out my review over on PWPonderings of Progress wrestling's Chapter one show, featuring a phenomenal match up between Marty Scurll and Zack Sabre Jr which i had rated at ****3/4 here is the link http://wp.me/p1rVA2-4dq
> 
> cheers


Where can i find/buy the show?



*WSU - 4th Anniversary*

1. Athena vs Leva Bates
**3/4

2. Niya vs Nikki Roxx
*1/4

3. Jennifer Cruz vs Jamilia Craft
*3/4

4. Alicia vs Jazz
**

5. Allysin Kay vs Kristin Astara
**1/2

6. The Boston Shore vs April Hunter & Nikki Roxx
**1/2

7. Barbie vs Kellie Skater
**3/4

8. Jessicka Havok vs Rain
***

9. Amy Lee & Cindy Rogers vs The Soul Sistas vs Marti Belle & Jazz
*1/2

10. Brittney Savage vs Sassy Stephanie
**3/4

11. Serena Deeb vs Mercedes Martinez
***1/2

12. Mercedes Martinez vs Alicia
**1/2​


----------



## Platt

http://progresswrestling.com/merch/


----------



## DarloKid

Platt said:


> http://progresswrestling.com/merch/


Platt beat me to it, its a great show well worth the money


----------



## seabs

*They aren't dispatching any more copies until June 2nd but I just ordered my copy. *


----------



## Clique

Rickey said:


>


(Y)

I wrote up a review for it too:


*CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson w/Ricky Steamboat as Special Guest Referee* - _ROH Reborn: Stage 1 04/23/2004_

There's a lot of animosity here between Punk and special referee Ricky Steamboat. "The Dragon" wants to call a clean wrestling match between two of the best young talents using the canvas in the ring to draw a physical work of art. "The American Dragon" Bryan Danielson wants to oblige and showcase his strong mat wrestling acumen and prove on yet another occasion why his reputation of "Best In The World" stands. 

Punk will have none of that. Punk is a so good at working his slimy, antagonist character into almost every second of his performance. Punk embellishes the antagonist role so well with Steamboat and makes the special referee factor important to the match without bringing down the performance of the men actually fighting each other. Punk and Bryan are in a wrestling battle to decide a winner and dueling with that story is Steamboat and Punk in a moral battle of and the corruptible snake (Punk) taking liberties, bending the rules and antagonizing the virtuous legend (Steamboat) who won't screw the rotten bastard but won't take any shit from him either.

Bryan did a great job keeping the wrestling performance in the forefront along with the character performance with some masterfully applied holds that just ripped and stretched Punk. Bryan's European uppercuts and chops were sharp and hard-hitting all night. Both men worked the counters and transitions as smoothly and at a constant pace which kept the energy high for me especially the Cattle Mutilation spot. I gasped at the back suplex counter to the outside of the ring. The concrete bound fall looked so dangerous and painful like a momentum shifting moment in a lengthy match should.

Both Bryan and Punk have the gift of making _the simple special_ and the climactic moment on the top rope where Punk is trying to deliver Pepsi Plunge and Bryan is fighting to hook a superplex is further enhanced by the crowd cheering "YES!" and "NO!" respectively for each man's attempt to hit the game changer of the match. In the end, Bryan pulled off the superplex (YES!) which jarred Punk's entire body which Bryan had already stretched to hell. They worked some more back-and-forth pin-attempt counters in the finishing stretch until Punk got caught and had to tap out. Bryan is the one that ultimately humbled the corruptible snake.



Spoiler: Match Rating
















I can't wait to see their WWE Championship match next Sunday. It almost feels like a momentous accomplishment for wrestlers that grind hard on the independent pro wrestling scene.


----------



## KingKicks

First set I've managed to finish in AGES. College has been kicking my arse so much the last few months that I haven't been able to watch as often.

*Bryan Danielson’s Indy Summer Vacation
(Courtesy of Seabs)*

*Disc One*

*CHIKARA We Must Eat Michigan’s Brain*
Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Kingston ***½

CHIKARA Faded Scars and Lines*
Bryan Danielson vs. Tim Donst ****-***¼

AIW Absolution V
AIW Absolute Championship*
Bryan Danielson vs. Johnny Gargano ****¼

wXw Ambition*
Bryan Danielson vs. Tommy End ***¼*
Bryan Danielson vs. TJP ***¾*
Bryan Danielson vs. Johnny Moss ****½*

*Disc Two*

*wXw Broken Rulz X*
Bryan Danielson vs. Wade Fizgerald 
Bryan Danielson vs. TJP ****¼-***½

EVOLVE 4*
Bryan Danielson vs. Bobby Fish ****½

DGUSA Enter the Dragon*
Bryan Danielson vs. SHINGO *****-****¼

PWG Seven*
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ****

NWA Legends Fanfest V
NWA World Heavyweight Championship*
Bryan Danielson vs. Adam Pearce ***¾

Disc Three

NWA Legends Fanfest 08/08/10*
Bryan Danielson vs. Zack Salvation ***¾

IPW Reign of the Insane*
Bryan Danielson vs. Drake Younger ****¼

EVOLVE 5*
Bryan Danielson vs. Sawa ****½

DGUSA Untouchable 2010*
Bryan Danielson vs. YAMATO *****

DGUSA Way of the Ronin*
Bryan Danielson vs. Jon Moxley ****¾

NEW 01/10/2010*
Bryan Danielson vs. Shelton Benjamin ***½

Bonus Disc

NXT 21/2/10*
Daniel Bryan vs. Chris Jericho ***

WWE Night of Champions 2010
WWE United States Championship*
Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz ****¾

WWE Hell In A Cell 2012
Submissions Count Anywhere for the United States Championship*
Daniel Bryan vs. John Morrison vs. The Miz ****¼

Raw 11/10/10*
Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus **½

WWE Bragging Rights 2010*
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler *****¼

Raw 25/10/10*
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler ****-***¼

Smackdown 29/10/10*
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler ***¼

WWE Survivor Series 2010
United States Championship*
Daniel Bryan vs. Ted DiBiase *****

*Raw 20/12/2010*
Daniel Bryan vs. William Regal ***¾*​
*1*

Danielson/Kingston: Okay match, brought down by some sloppiness by Kingston.

Danielson/Donst: Much better then I was expecting to be, and the best CHIKARA match I’ve seen (no, not enough to make me watch more).

Danielson/Gargano: very enjoyable match, though I wasn’t a fan of Gargano using his injured arm towards the end of the match, thought he quite easily could of just used his right arm. Also the commentary was just annoying.

Danielson/End: Not sure of the rules of the tournament this was for but a victory by Leg TKO isn’t something I thought I’d see.

Danielson/TJP: Very enjoyable yet disappointing due to the length (which was expected tbf).

Danielson/Moss: Damn good match, Moss was particularly impressive being able to chain wrestle so well for someone his size.

*2*

Danielson/Fitzgerald: Kept skipping unfortunately so I couldn’t watch it.

Danielson/TJP #2: Made up for the first match by being double the time, and exactly what I was expecting.

Danielson/Fish: Very good match. Fish’s selling of his legs were on/off for me, at times he did a seriously good job but other times (especially towards the end) he just stopped selling altogether and it did hurt the match somewhat.

Danielson/Shingo: Great match, the exact kind of match you would expect from the two. Funny enough my rating is lower then it was when I first watched it last year (as my rating of matches has become stricter) yet I actually enjoyed the match more this time around.

*3*

Danielson/Salvation: Started pretty meh (though Ultimate Dragon was awesome) however it built into a pretty enjoyable match. Missed the last minute or so as the match skipped.

Danielson/Younger: First Drake Younger match I’ve watched in about 4 years and admittedly it was much better then I was expecting. Few too many kick outs towards the end for my liking.

Danielson/Sawa: Really nice mat wrestling early on, great exchanges between the two throughout the match…however the DVD skipping caused me to miss the end lol, but still a great match.

Danielson/YAMATO: Just behind Danielson/Shingo and a damn great match. Great chemistry between the two.

Danielson/Moxley: First time seeing Jon Moxley wrestle in his match with Bryan, and I’ll admit I was impressed. The entire match was a hell of a lot of fun to watch and I’m looking forward to seeing more of Moxley.

Danielson/Shelton: Shelton can be so fucking awkward to watch. There were a couple of moments during the match where he botched and had no idea what to do next. The match was okay, had it’s moments and the crowd was into it throughout.

*Bonus*

Bryan/Jericho: Bryan’s dive is still mad to watch especially considering just how quickly he was bruised. It was a pretty good introduction to the WWE in my opinion.

Bryan/Miz: Real great match made even better by Bryan’s great selling of his injured arm and the crowd being desperate to see Miz lose the title. Still the best match Miz has had.

Bryan/Miz/Morrison: Pretty fun match with a nice few innovative spots.

Bryan/Ziggler: Freaking immense match. Honestly love everything about this from the mat wrestling early on to the near falls towards the end, and the crowd was into it throughout. Just ahead of the match with Shingo as my favorite on this set.

Bryan/Ziggler II: Great follow up to the first match as they played off some of the spots. What I do love is that they didn’t just do a shortened version of the previous match and actually incorporated a few new spots into the match.

Bryan/Ziggler III: Again a good match between the two even if it doesn’t reach the level of either.

Bryan/Regal: Nice little technical match to close the set.

*Cheers to Seabs for the set *


----------



## smitlick

Seabs can you hook me up with a copy then once yours arrives?


*Shimmer Volume 42*

1. Leva Bates vs Mercedes Martinez
**1/4

2. Melanie Cruise & Mena Libra vs Kalamity & Hailey Hatred
**1/2

3. Kellie Skater vs LuFisto vs Tomoka Nakagawa vs MsChif
**1/2

4. Courtney Rush vs Yumi Ohka
***

5. Davina Rose vs Portia Perez
**1/2

- Hiroyo Matsumoto cuts a better promo in English then Cheerleader Melissa does...

6. Neveah & Sassy Stephie vs Nikki Roxx & Ariel
**

7. Christina Von Eerie vs Cheerleader Melissa
**3/4

8. Athena vs Mia Yim vs Jessie McKay
**1/2

9. Nicole Matthews vs Serena Deeb
***1/4

*10. Shimmer Tag Titles*
The Knight Dynasty vs Ayumi Kurihara & Ayako Hamada
**3/4

11. Kana vs Sara Del Rey
***1/2

*12. Shimmer Title*
Madison Eagles vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
***1/2​
Just finished Timeline History of the WWF 1999 with Sean Morley. Was fine. Nothing groundbreaking or overly interesting.


ROH Final Battle 2005
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170841778835#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Unforgettable
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170841780504#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Punk The Final Chapter
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170841782494#ht_500wt_1202

ROH The Final Countdown Tour Boston
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170841784460#ht_500wt_1202

ROH The Final Countdown Tour Chicago
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170841787341#ht_500wt_1202

ROH The Final Countdown Tour Dayton
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170841790056#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## DarloKid

*CZW - Indie Summit 2011
*
*1. Danshoku Dieno (DDT) vs. DJ Hyde (CZW) 
*3/4

2.Kamui (Freedoms) & Devon Moore (CZW) vs. Joker & Sabian (CZW) 
***1/4

3.Yoshihito Sasaki (BJW) vs. Sami Callihan (CZW) 
***1/2

4.Kengo Mashimo (K-Dojo) & Takashi Sasaki (Freedoms) vs. Drake Younger & MASADA (CZW) 
**1/2

5.Masahiro Takanashi (DDT) vs. Kudo (DDT) vs. Dick Togo (K-Dojo) 
***1/2

5.Shattered Dreams: Jaki Numazawa (BJW) & Jun Kasai (Freedoms) vs. Danny Havoc (CZW) & Ryuji Ito (BJW)
**1/2*​


----------



## FITZ

Fair enough ratings I guess. I enjoyed the main event a lot more than you did because I got showered in glass as I was in the second row for this one.


----------



## Certified G

I just got Indie Summit 2011 myself, I was watching a few bits here and there and the main event looks awesome. Probably going to watch it sometime tomorrow - currently busy watching ROH At Our Best.


----------



## DarloKid

Cage-Taylor Phitz said:


> Fair enough ratings I guess. I enjoyed the main event a lot more than you did because I got showered in glass as I was in the second row for this one.



i was tempted to go abit higher on the Yoshihito Sasaki vs. Sami Callihan but i felt 10 minutes was a bit sorter it was a great match for the time

and maybe Masahiro Takanashi (DDT) vs. Kudo (DDT) vs. Dick Togo (K-Dojo) could be a bit higher for then ***1/2

how would have you rated these matches pal ?

as for the main event i enjoyed it but i havent seen a hardcore/deathmatch match like this or a deathmatch before infact so i was a little overwhelmed as in i couldnt believe what i was seeing, may sound a bit daft what am saying lol


----------



## mk92071

*CHIKARA Hot off the Griddle - 4/28/12 
*
Jigsaw and The Colony vs. GEKIDO
***

Archibald Peck vs. Kobald 
********************

The Batiri vs. The Throwbacks 
**3/4

Tianlong vs. 17
DUD

The Young Bucks vs. Darrin Corbin and Arik Cannon
***

3.0 and The Spectral Envoy vs. The Bravado Brothers, Tim Donst, and Jakob Hammermeir
***

*CHIKARA Grand Championship*
Eddie Kingston vs. Kevin Steen
***1/2

Gran Akuma vs. F.I.S.T.
*

Sara Del Rey vs. El Generico
***3/4​


----------



## Platt

Spoiler: cover















2002 marked the birth of something special in professional wrestling, something that took the best wrestlers from across the country, brought them all into one place, and allowed them to compete to the absolute best of their abilities. That something was Ring of Honor and this is a look at the bouts that started it all!

From the epic main event of “The Era of Honor Begins” featuring Low Ki, Bryan Danielson, and Christopher Daniels through Xavier vs. Paul London at “Final Battle 2002, that first year of ROH was only a sign of the amazing decade that was to come. Be it Samoa Joe or Homicide, Jay & Mark Briscoe or Spanky, the talent that helped establish Ring of Honor in its infancy still stands as some of the best wrestlers to ever enter the ring and these are the matches that established them as such.

This 2-Disc collection contains 17 matches, many unavailable for several years, showcasing the genesis of Ring of Honor; welcome to “Year One”…

Disc 1
1. Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Bryan Danielson...The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02
2. Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson...Round Robin Challenge 3/30/02
3. Low Ki vs. AJ Styles...A Night of Appreciation 4/27/02
4. Eddie Guerrero & The Amazing Red vs. The SAT...A Night of Appreciation 4/27/02
5. Low Ki vs. The Amazing Red...Road to the Title 6/22/02
6. Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams (ROH Title/60 Minute Iron Man Match)...Crowning A Champion 7/27/02
7. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe...Honor Invades Boston 8/24/02

Disc 2
8. Low Ki vs. Xavier (ROH Title Match)...Unscripted 9/21/02
9. Paul London vs. Michael Shane (Steet Fight)...Unscripted 9/21/02
10. Bryan Danielson & Michael Modest vs. Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan (ROH Tag Team Title Tournament Finals)...Unscripted 9/21/02
11. Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki...Glory By Honor 10/5/02
12. Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles (#1 Contender's Trophy Match)...All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02
13. Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Shinjiro Ohtani & Masato Tanaka...All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02
14. The SAT, Amazing Red & Divine Storm vs. Special K of Joey Matthews, Deranged, Sim J, Izzy & Angeldust (Scramble Match)...Scramble Madness 11/16/02
15. Xavier vs. AJ Styles (ROH Title Match)...Night of the Butcher 12/7/02
16. Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London (#1 Contenders Trophy Match)...Night of the Butcher 12/7/02
17. Xavier vs. Paul London (ROH Title Match)...Final Battle 2002 12/28/02


----------



## Emperor DC

XAVIER! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## musdy

That's a great set of matches.


----------



## peachchaos

Classic stuff right there.


----------



## FITZ

They just had to put a scramble match on there didn't they?

Next set should be _Best of the Scrambles: SPOTZ!_


----------



## KingCrash

*AAW - Epic 2012 (8th Anniversary Show)*


Derek St. Holmes, Tweek Phoenix, Marion Fontaine & Darin Corbin vs. The Awesome Threesome & The Clash (Tommy Treznik & Austin Mannix) - **

Colt Cabana vs. Cameron Skyy - **

BJ Whitmer & Mat Fitchett vs. Josh Raymond & Christian Able - ***1/2

*AAW Heritage Title*
Michael Elgin vs. J. Miller - ***1/2

*Lumberjack Match*
Shane Hollister vs. Gregory Iron - **1/4

Jesse Emerson vs. Davey Vega - *

MsChif, Athena & Christina Von Eerie vs. Sara Del Rey & The Canadian Ninjas (Portia Perez & Nicole Mathews) - **1/4

Silas Young vs. Louis Lyndon - ***1/4

*AAW Tag Team Titles*
Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon - ***1/2
​


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I actually wish ROH wasn't putting out so much great stuff so fast...I can't afford it all!


----------



## Legend

The yearly discs are a pretty great idea. Saves you having to sit through a lot of the fluff that was on the earlier shows. Same can be said for all of these DVDs really.


----------



## seabs

*From the iMPACT spoilers


Spoiler: PWG star in TNA







4. Austin Aries defeated Joey Ryan to retain the X Division Title. Aries won with what appeared to be a brainbuster.

Click to expand...




*


----------



## Legend

Is that a one-time thing or what?


----------



## geraldinhio

I think it's a new concept in TNA where new wrestlers wrestle each week and if they impressed they get offered a contract. I'd say if you read the full spoilers it might say.


----------



## Rickey

rohwrestling.com said:


> The match was set several weeks ago, The All Night Express (Rhett Titus & Kenny King) versus Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas), but at the time there were no championship titles around the waist of either team. But that all changed at “Border Wars” when Haas & Benjamin defeated The Briscoes in a Fight Without Honor to capture the World Tag Team Titles for the second time.
> 
> As a result of that victory, combined with the fact that ANX has been waiting for a title match since defeating WGTT in a Proving Ground match last year during Charlie & Shelton’s first reign AND that ANX holds another victory over WGTT from the “10th Anniversary Event”, the decision has been made by ROH officials to make their scheduled bout for Richmond THIS Saturday a World Tag Team Championship Match!!!
> 
> “Damn right.” said a noticeably frustrated Kenny King to ROHWrestling.com, “It’s been a long time coming, this title match. From the night we earned this shot beating Haas and Benjamin, through the Young Bucks trying to take Rhett out, him coming back from surgery, putting a whooping on WGTT again in New York, then taking out the Jackson boys, it’s about damn time. This is what we’ve been waiting for, for months now, since we lost in Chicago last year, this second chance is what we’ve been waiting for. There ain’t no slipping in this one, no chance in hell we ain’t walking away with those titles finally belonging to ANX. Me and Rhett, we promised ourselves along time ago we would make this happen and I have to admit we broke that promise, hurts like hell to admit that too. So this time, this time, there’s no losing, there’s no coming up short, this time Charlie and Shelton, the All Night Express runs right over your asses and closes the book on your second title run right quick.”
> 
> Recent history, that ethereal concept of momentum, it all weighs in the favor of Rhett Titus and Kenny King. Can they finally achieve their dream and capture the ROH World Tag Team Titles this Saturday night in Richmond? Be there live to find out!!! Tickets are available right here or get them at the door!


http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/world-tag-title-match-set-richmond


----------



## seabs

*EVOLVE 12*

*Caleb Konley vs Jake Manning vs Adam Page*
_*1/2
Manning's a great character but he needs to be working fun, crowd-interaction tags, not generic Indy matches like this._

*Alex Reynolds vs Mike Cruz*
_*
Everything there is to hate about the Indies right now. Way too many of these guys who all have them same look, do complex moves and can't work._

*Low Ki vs Jigsaw*
_**
Ki continues to be trash._

*Finlay vs Jon Davis*
_**3/4
Good god did this drag. Was decent but bored the hell out of me for the most part._

*Johnny Gargano & Samuray Del Sol vs Chuck Taylor & Silas Young*
_**1/2
Can't stand Chuck these days. Don't see why people are raving about Del Sol. He's still pretty average._

*El Generico vs Ricochet*
_***1/4
Sucks barely anyone was in attendance and those who were didn't care about anything on the show. Ki did his best to bury both men (especially Generico) and a ton of pro wrestling concepts on commentary. _

*Sami Callihan vs AR Fox - Evolution's End*
_***1/4
I liked Sami in this but Fox sucks so bad and the gimmick was silly. Why can't you just make it no dq everywhere. Stop trying to create complex gimmick matches Gabe. Fox is athletic and such but he's a terrible wrestler. Incapable of doing anything more than flips. Ladder spots were so retarded because it didn't reach the top rope so doing a suplex from the ladder was no different, if less than from the top rope and while the dive looked fancy what was the point in diving over the ladder too? Fox spent a shit load of time setting that spot up too. Shame those 2 elements sucked because Callihan seemed in the mood to have a great feud ending war._

*Overall:*
_Very average show I thought. Bar Generico/Ricochet nobody on the show stands out as being different. I so badly want a Akebono type fatty in a major Indy. There's good ones wrestling in local US Indies too so they're out there. Literally looked like there was less than 200 in attendance and none of them cared for much of anything._​


----------



## Mark.

3 hours left on the ROH DVDs, still some time on the others:



Mark. said:


> Relisted the following:
> 
> 
> *ROH Davey Richards: The American Wolf*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694969593?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH The Briscoe Brothers: The Baddest Tag Team on the Planet*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694970912?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Eddie Edwards: Road to the Triple Crown*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694971178?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Supercard Of Honor III*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694972086?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694972695?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Supercard Of Honor IV*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694972997?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Fifth Year Festival Finale*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694973282?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> 
> And for any comics fans here:
> 
> *Batman: Knightfall Parts 1, 2 & 3 - Graphic Novels*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694973525?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> 
> And lastly, some autobiographies and WWE DVDs:
> 
> *A Lion's Tale - Chris Jericho*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694973759?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *Heartbreak & Triumph - Shawn Michaels*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694974293?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *WWE Armageddon 2005*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694974640?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *WWE Unforgiven 2003*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694975163?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *WWE Vengeance 2003*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694977391?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ECW One Night Stand 2005*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694980220?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *WWE WrestleMania 22*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694980622?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *WWE WrestleMania XX*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130694980964?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## seabs

*EVOLVE 13*

*AR Fox vs Jigsaw vs Samuray Del Sol vs Ricochet*
_**3/4_

*Silas Young vs Adam Page*
_Squash_

*Caleb Konley vs Kyle Matthews*
_*_

*Jake Manning vs Alex Reynolds*
_*1/2_

*Low Ki vs Jon Davis*
_***1/2+_

*Chuck Taylor vs Mike Cruz*
_DUD_

*Sami Callihan vs El Generico*
_****1/4_

*Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox - Open The Freddom Gate Championship*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Ki/Generico and Callihan/Generico are well worth watching. The rest isn't the post match of the main event which was really nice. Waaaaay too many generic indy geeks on these two shows and overrated guys like Fox and Taylor on top. There's 2 matches that totally deliver though so it's a decent show overall._​


----------



## ninetwentyfour

There were less than 100 people at EVOLVE 12, 100-125 for 13. 95% of those in attendance weren't familiar with a single thing going on. Happens when you announce shows just over four weeks out and never promote anything.


----------



## seabs

*All the same a promotion like EVOLVE should be drawing much better crowds than that. I mean it's basically like nobody cared to go to the show. How fucking bad is that.*


----------



## Emperor DC

EVOLVE is three years old and had Finlay and Generico on one show, Callihan on both (regard of what I may think of him) and Low Ki on both. The fact they could not even draw 300/400 each night is ridiculous. i wish Gabe would leave DG: USA behind and concentrate on EVOLVE. If he cut out being a cunt, EVOLVE has potential. Real potential. I've always said that.

The one thing that could, and will now hurt him is that ROH is taking legal action against him for comments he made, which are in breach of the terms of his agreement upon leaving.


----------



## seabs

*EVOLVE would be doing much better if someone else runned it. Gabe's got DGUSA and ROH distractions which clearly hurt EVOLVE. An Indy show with Finlay/Generico/Low Ki/Callihan should not be struggling to draw 100 people. It's not like EVOLVE is a local Indy on a tight budget with nothing to work with either. They've got international talent and mainstream attention as far as the Indy market goes. 

I wonder how badly them being on iPPV hurts their live attendance. Any word on what iPPV numbers they do? There isn't really a live experience you associate with an EVOLVE show like you would a ROH show.*


----------



## KingCrash

Well they need to stop running in places like North Carolina for one and right now stay in the northeast and maybe a show in the midwest because the lack of crowd heat always seems like one of the problems for EVOVLE/DGUSA. Also advertise because aside from Platt's sig and the thread on it I barely noticed anyone talking about the shows until the day of. But Gabe's got to keep ties with DGUSA because without that backing I don't know if he could keep the top guys he has for EVOLVE and without them I don't know how long EVOLVE would last.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

EVOLVE/DGUSA couldn't even draw at the Rahway Rec. Center, outside of the original show. EVERYONE draws at Rahway. It really comes down to the complete lack (None) of promotion and lazy effort put in by Gabe and Sal. Sure, there's something to be said for the notable names being used/promoted, but how much can you actually rely, strictly, on the internet? Even more so when you announce shows and the main matches less than a month out? Gabe and Sal rely strictly on DVD sales, and now iPPVs, to make up for what they don't draw. It's been proven over time. They did the same thing with ROH and why when they went to new markets they were so baffled at the lack of people showing up. Not a difficult concept. You have to promote. Gabe's idea of promoting is posting links every two hours the day before a weekend of shows on Twitter. 

If people keep shilling out x amount for DVDs/iPPVs, though, it could just turn into quantity. No idea what their numbers are. It'd be nice if they could establish one venue for EVOLVE, run a show/weekend every 4 weeks, and build from there. Been said a million times, EVOLVE needs to be the EC PWG, even in this sense.

Btw, word going around is that Highspots actually bankrolled both the Toronto and NC shows, which would explain a lot.


----------



## Concrete

So how come Gabe goes on a tear about ROH not being properly ready for the iPPV, which granted they weren't but I kinda could get why though, yet he doesn't give his wrestlers the best shot on putting on a really awesome show because they didn't have a crowd. Its hard to feed off such a small crowd.


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Border Wars

Rhino vs Eddie Edwards*
Great opener with a very good structure. Rhino is being built as a beast in ROH despite his loss here and it's definitely the best way he could be booked. He didn't lose anything from taking the roll up after being distracted by Truth. Eddie was really good in this match, and he sold the ribs very well indeed and this is the role he is great at as the underdog. Really fun match and a great way to open the show. ****1/2*

*ANX & TJP vs Young Bucks & Mike Mondo*
Very enjoyable PWG style 6 man spotfest. Sloppy in a few places, but it didn't take away from my enjoyment and this is the perfect place for this style of match on an ROH card. ****1/4*

*Tomasso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal*
Very good match with a pretty cool brawl to start with the first 5 minutes or so taking place on the outside. I wish Ciampas control segment lasted longer but the finishing stretch was very good, but I didn't like the ending at all, especially since it looks like the end of the feud and I don't know why Lethal went over, he doesn't need to at all. Anyway, good match. ****1/4*

*Mike Bennett vs Lance Storm*
Really really good match. Storm is still great in the ring and Bennett had one of his best matches here imo. I wasn't sure on the finish, but the rest of the match was so enjoyable. I'm liking Bennett at the minute but I think he should use the spinebuster as his finisher because it looks great and far better. ****1/4*

The promo for Steen vs Davey is awesome!

*Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole*
Awesome match and the MOTN to this point. I loved Elgin dominating Cole with sick forearms and power moves and the way he was constantly cutting him off. A really well done power vs speed match that both guys showed how good they are. I'm becoming a huge Elgin fan, his offense looks so great and his strength is genuinely impressive. The deadlift superplex/falcon arrow and chaos theory were insane! Cole was awesome as the underdog too, and the finishing stretch was great. ****3/4* 

*Finlay vs Roderick Strong*
Not the match I had hoped for at all but it was still good. Finlay showing he was boss for the first 5 minutes was great, but then I really liked how Roddy got the advantage by showing he could be just as cunning as the veteran. The finish was really anti-climatic though and it really took away from the rest of the match becauseit ended with a sick kick after Roddy had worked the mid-section for the majority of the match. Silly. Saying that though I did really enjoy the majority of it but they could have a much better match for sure. *****

*Briscoes vs WGTT*
I skipped this match because I really couldn't care less about this feud or the match or WGTT and I couldn't even bring myself to watch another match between these two teams.

*Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen*
This felt pretty big right from the entrances, and Steens entrance was awesome. The stare down at the start was really good and built up the tension. This was pretty full on right from the start, but never in the same way something like Davey/Eddie was with a bunch of random spots and moves. Davey started it off quick with the dive to the outside and was great at instantly playing up to the crowd and acting like a dick, that is the Davey Richards I want to see in ROH again. Davey hit an exploder on the apron quite early on after Steen had been dominating him on the outside for a bit, but it felt like an important spot because it gave Davey the advantage and control over Steen that he would get after a move that big, but instead of going straight for the cover, he was more interested in acting like a douche with the crowd and toying with Steen. It came off as him being really annoyed with the crowd for not cheering him which was good. Davey worked over Steens leg a bit, and Steen sold it really well in the long run and it did come back in to play later when Davey hit the dragon screw and started going for the ankle locks. There was still a bit of silly Davey psychology such as the two double foot stomps straight into an ankle lock, although one of them was done with Steens leg trapped in the ropes so it added pressure to the leg so it was slightly more acceptable. Despite that, Davey was fucking great here. The way he gradually got more and more desperate as the match went on and vissibly pissed off at the crowd and the fact he couldn't put Steen away was great, and he even busted out the DR Driver II that he hasn't used in years which is basically like the Jay Driller, but because of the size difference here, it looked fucking brutal. The finishing stretch was awesome with some great nearfalls, especially the second Sharpshooter attempt by Steen which the crowd was going bat shit for. Talking of the crowd, they were incredible, even beating out the Elgin match from SITS, and it really added a lot to the match. the actual finish was great too imo and Steen selling the leg almost all the way through while climbing the buckles or inbetween moves really helped the match imo. the repeated stuggles for the package piledriver were great too. I've read people saying it wasn't long enough, but it must have been about 20 minutes which is a great length, especially the type of match they wrestled, and any longer would have been overkill. I dunno, maybe people wanted another Davey/Eddie style match with tons of moves but this was so much fucking better. Really really great title match, that despite the full on nature, never came off as a spot fest or illogical in any way apart from the one spot I talked about earlier with the foot stomps. The way each guy became so desperate, and especially Davey with his facial expressions and actions was awesome to watch unfold I thought. I'm sure there will be some people who might find more flaws in the match than me but I'm not bothered really. I loved this, my US MOTY so far. *****1/4 +*

Awesome show. It's really sad what happened with the live stream, because this show was legit great from start to finish, not a match under ***. The worst match was probably Finlay/Strong and I still enjoyed that quite a bit, and it would have been so much better with a good finish. The whole card ranged from good - great, and the main event felt like a big time match and imo, it really delivered big time. US Show of the year for me by a long way and ROH's best show for fucking ages, as well as their best match imo.


----------



## Chismo

It's a damn shame that EVOLVE drew such a miserable live crowds for 12 and 13. I'm usually a guy who has this anti-populistic POV and sees things his way (don't give a shit about other people emotional/mass investments, and live crowds), but the lack of a bigger crowd really hurt some macthes, like LowKi/Jigsaw, LowKi/Davis and Ricochet/Generico. Those matches were great, but could have been bonafide MOTYCs in different enviroments. Yeah, I can't believe I'm saying that...


----------



## Manu_Styles

Gabe post this in the ROHWorld Forum:

_I apologize to any fan who took offense. The worst thing is putting any of you in the middle. There is plenty of good wrestling for you to support and I hope you will. I just wrote this on my Facebook and it is very heartfelt. Thanks for hearing me out. I'll leave the board now.

"You stop yourself from saying something 1000 times, but the one time you take 30 seconds and write something out of anger it blows up beyond your imagination. If you are reading this the bottom line is all you really care about is great wrestling, good storylines and something compelling. We had two awesome EVOLVE shows last weekend. Jon Davis stepped up and put in the best weekend of his career. AR Fox showed why we called him the "#1 draft pick" last year with three very different, amazing matches. Low Ki proved why he is now an esteemed veteran. El Generico made his case for being among the elite in the world. Sami Callihan and Ricochet both proved why they are at the top of the list of today's new stars. Johnny Gargano was a Champion in every sense of the word, including giving a 5th grader and her family a memory they will always cherish. The list goes on and on with Samuray Del Sol, Jigsaw, Chuck Taylor, Silas Young all delivering and everyone on the undercard doing their part. Our staff of Ivan, Bryan, Sean and Brandon among others, led by Sal, worked tirelessly to put on those two memorable events and great iPPV streams. I took the attention away from all that by losing my cool for a moment and lashing out with profanity. I can't make any promises in the future, but I'll remember this lesson. I ended up doing the last thing I wanted to do- take the attention off the wrestling that we all care about."_

Is so lol I´m sorry but buy EVOLVE!


----------



## Certified G

Ring Of Honor - At Our Best (March 13th, 2004)

*The Amazing Red vs. Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Teddy Hart vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Mark Briscoe*
**3/4
Nice way to open the show, at parts it was kinda slow (for my taste) other than that it had some nice spots.

*Slyk Wagner Brown (w/ April Hunter) vs. Xavier (w/ Prince Nana)*
*1/2

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn*
**
I was expecting a 30 minute technical showcase but this was barely 10 minutes if I remember correct..

*Number One Contenders Trophy
Matt Stryker vs. John Walters*
*1/2

*The Second City Saints (Colt Cabana and Ace Steel w/Traci Brooks) vs. The Prophecy (BJ Whitmer and Dan Maff w/Allison Danger)*
**

*ROH Pure Wrestling Title
CM Punk vs. "The Phenomenal" AJ Styles (c)*
***1/2
This was an awesome match, after the match Ricky Steamboat who was the guest ref even handed out some Arm Drags.

*Hydro vs. Roderick Strong *
No rating
Both this match and Aries vs Daniels was just a 3 minute clip of a couple spots + the finish. Why bother putting them in the chapters menu if they're just clipped matches. Atleast call it "Hydro vs Strong Highlights" so I don't expect to see a full match. fpalm

*Austin Aries vs. Danny Daniels*
No rating, same as above.

*Cage Match
ROH World Heavyweight Championship
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (w/Mark Briscoe)*
***1/2
Awesome brutal match. Jay bled buckets of blood, it was fun rooting for Jay to try and make a comeback after being beaten up by Joe nearly the whole match.

*Scramble Cage Match
The Carnage Crew (Loc, DeVito, Justin Credible and Masada) vs. Special K (Izzy, Dixie, Hydro, Angel Dust, Lit, Deranged, Slim J, Mellow and various other goofs)*
**1/2
I heard people thought this was a terrible match but I liked it. Masada doing a 450 Splash from the top was pretty sweet.

Overal a decent show. Only Joe vs Jay and Punk vs Styles are really worth watching, the other matches not so much.

EDIT: Does anyone know what exactly happened between Dan Maff and Homocide that caused Maff to be blackballed from alot of promotions? I heard Maff fucked Homocide's underage sister or something but I don't know if that's true? It happened some years ago so maybe it's been cleared up by now?


----------



## smitlick

KingCrash said:


> Well they need to stop running in places like North Carolina for one and right now stay in the northeast and maybe a show in the midwest because the lack of crowd heat always seems like one of the problems for EVOVLE/DGUSA. Also advertise because aside from Platt's sig and the thread on it I barely noticed anyone talking about the shows until the day of. But Gabe's got to keep ties with DGUSA because without that backing I don't know if he could keep the top guys he has for EVOLVE and without them I don't know how long EVOLVE would last.


lol. And yeah without the promise/possibility of going to Japan, Talent really drops off. 




enlightenedone9 said:


> So how come Gabe goes on a tear about ROH not being properly ready for the iPPV, which granted they weren't but I kinda could get why though, yet he doesn't give his wrestlers the best shot on putting on a really awesome show because they didn't have a crowd. Its hard to feed off such a small crowd.


Whats even worse is that he had problems the first time he went on iPPV 




DeeCee said:


> EVOLVE is three years old and had Finlay and Generico on one show, Callihan on both (regard of what I may think of him) and Low Ki on both. The fact they could not even draw 300/400 each night is ridiculous. i wish Gabe would leave DG: USA behind and concentrate on EVOLVE. If he cut out being a cunt, EVOLVE has potential. Real potential. I've always said that.
> 
> The one thing that could, and will now hurt him is that ROH is taking legal action against him for comments he made, which are in breach of the terms of his agreement upon leaving.


That will be interesting. Gabe could be out of a bit of money




Seabs said:


> *EVOLVE would be doing much better if someone else runned it. Gabe's got DGUSA and ROH distractions which clearly hurt EVOLVE. An Indy show with Finlay/Generico/Low Ki/Callihan should not be struggling to draw 100 people. It's not like EVOLVE is a local Indy on a tight budget with nothing to work with either. They've got international talent and mainstream attention as far as the Indy market goes.
> 
> I wonder how badly them being on iPPV hurts their live attendance. Any word on what iPPV numbers they do? There isn't really a live experience you associate with an EVOLVE show like you would a ROH show.*


Meltzer mentioned awhile back there numbers on PPV for Mania weekend for the $2 show did close to 2000 buys but other then that, I've never seen numbers posted.


*Wrestling Is Fun (WIF) - Two*

1. STIGMA vs Gran Akuma
**

2. UltraMantis Black & Hallowicked vs The Batiri
***

3. Jack Bonza vs Shazza McKenzie
*1/2

4. Mr Touchdown vs Dragonfly
*

5. Ophidian vs Dasher Hatfield
**3/4

6. Johnny Ego vs Fire Ant
***1/4

7. Jigsaw vs Kodama
***

8. Green Ant & Saturyne vs Los Ice Creams
**3/4​


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey guys, what are the best ROH DVDs from 2009 - Now? 5-6 best each year maybe. And then just the absolute best two from each year.

Oh and they need to be available on ROH's website to purchase.


----------



## TelkEvolon

2009: The Omega Effect, Aries vs Richards & Final Battle 2009

2010: Death Before Dishonor VIII, Final Battle 2010, Supercard Of Honor V, Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2, Salvation, Glory By Honor IX

2011: Manhatten Mayhem IV, Only The Strong Survive, Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1


----------



## Sephiroth

What Steen or Generico matches are worth checking out? More importantly ones against each other.


----------



## THECHAMPION

ROH Final Battle 10
PWG Steen Wolf


----------



## KingCrash

Sephiroth said:


> What Steen or Generico matches are worth checking out? More importantly ones against each other.


Just a few off my head

*ROH*
Steen/Corino vs. Generico/Cabana (Chicago Street Fight) - Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2
Steen vs. Generico - Death Before Dishonor VIII
Steen vs. Cabana (34th Street Deathmatch) - Supercard Of Honor V
Steen vs. Tyler Black (ROH World Title) - Salvation
Steen/Corino vs. Generico/Cabana (Tag Chain Match) - Glory By Honor IX
Steen/Corino vs. Generico/Cabana (Anything Goes) - ROH on HDNet Vol. 7
Steen vs. Generico (Fight Without Honor) - Final Battle 2010
Generico vs. Daniels (ROH World TV Title) - Best In The World 2011
Steen vs. Generico (Last Man Standing) - Showdown In The Sun Day 1

*PWG*
Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli (PWG World Title) - Kurt RussellReunion 2
Steen/Akira Tozawa vs. Generico/Ricochet - All Star Weekend 8 Night 1
Steen vs. Generico (Finals) - BOLA 2011
Steen vs. Generico (Ladder Match/PWG World Title) - Steen Wolf
Generico vs. Dick Togo - FEAR
Steen/Super Dragon vs. Young Bucks (Guerrilla Warfare/PWG Tag Titles) - FEAR


----------



## smitlick

2009
- Aries vs Richards (Great Aries vs Richards match + Nakajima vs Omega)
- The Omega Effect (Aries vs Omega & Nakajima vs Generico)
- Double Feature II (Am Wolves vs Danielson/Black is amazing)

2010
- Final Battle 2010 (Davey vs Roddy & Steen vs Generico)
- Death Before Dishonor VIII (Davey vs Tyler, Daniels vs Omega etc)
- Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 (Great Tag Main and heaps of other fun stuff)
- Ring of Honor HDNet Vol 3 (Aries vs Strong is my favourite HDNet Match)

2011
- Only The Strong Survive (Strong vs Jay, Daniels vs Claudio & Hero vs Davey)
- So Cal Showdown II (TJP vs Davey, KOW vs WGTT, Strong vs Generico)
- Manhattan Mayhem IV (KOW vs LAX, Daniels vs Davey, Strong vs Eddie)
- Revolution Canada (One match for me under *** and the Fun Cabana/Delirious match)


*IWA Unlimited*
Akira Tozawa & Christian Rose vs Kentucky Buffet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Yuk4fLjY8p8
***


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Border Wars was a great show and even the less enjoyable matches still took nothing away from the overall experience of the show. Steen winning was alright but I came out of that match more impressed with Davey Richards, I marked so hard for the DR Driver. As a Davey fan, I hope ROH lets him take the summer off after Best In The World and come back in the fall. After a string of strong cards I hope that they can continue that trend into Best In The World.


----------



## Groovemachine

If we're talking great Steen matches in ROH, you've gotta mention vs Nigel at Northern Navigation. One of my fave Nigel defenses.


----------



## Rickey




----------



## Caponex75

Final Battle 2010 is such a overrated match. Steenwolf is a far better blowoff.


----------



## Bubz

I love both matches, but yeah Steen Wolf is better.


----------



## peachchaos

At the time, the Fight w/o Honor at FB2010 seemed like a very fitting end to their feud and it was one of those moments where I felt completely satisfied with an entire angle from beginning to end. 

And then I saw the Ladder War in PWG. Just brutal, awe-inspiring stuff.


----------



## Caponex75

Final Battle was just to much overkill for me. I know it is a hate match but c'mon....Brainbuster, Brainbuster on the apron, super brainbuster, Package piledriver, Package Piledriver on the chair, and it all ends with a chair shot? I love when people kinda bring it all full circle but just way to much happened beforehand. They tried to hard to have a epic blowoff where there match in PWG just personified everything they were going for. The bumps were unpredictable, there was clear disdain for one another, and everything had a drama to it while complementing both their characters. Such a better match. They also didn't spam their whole arsenal.


----------



## Sephiroth

Does ROH still run sales? Like Buy 3 get 1 free?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

You know, Evolve 12 and 13 were alright.

But is Low Ki supposed to be a heel? I hope he is, because he was pissing me off every time he spoke.


----------



## musdy

Sephiroth said:


> Does ROH still run sales? Like Buy 3 get 1 free?


Not anymore.


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH Border Wars
*​
Rhino vs Eddie Edwards - **3/4

TJ Perkins & All Night Express vs Mike Mondo & Young Bucks - ***1/4
~ I'd have gone higher as it was pretty enjoyable, but it was let down by more than a few sloppy elements and moments of miscommunication. 

Tomasso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal - ***1/4
~ Ended up being pretty good, with a very hot finish. Good to see something more from Ciampa, I'm bored of his squash matches now.

Lance Storm vs Mike Bennett - ***

Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin - ***3/4
~This was really nice, both guys appeared pretty equal which is what you want when both of them are being touted as the future of the company.

Fit Finlay vs Roderick Strong - **3/4

Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs The Briscoes - ***
~ Didn't really live up to other Fight Without Honor matches. It was fine but the end kinda seemed abrupt.

Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards - ****
~ Didn't start out as epic as it had been built to be, but we finished with a great string of counters and reversals. And we had a wonderful feel-good moment with the final decision.


----------



## Chismo

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> You know, Evolve 12 and 13 were alright.
> 
> But is Low Ki supposed to be a heel? I hope he is, because he was pissing me off every time he spoke.


Low Ki is playing an asshole veteran trying to bury and patronise other guys. He's not a full heel yet, but he's going there.


----------



## smitlick

*Wrestling Is Fun (WIF) - Three*

1. Kobald vs Soldier Ant
**1/2

2. CD Sensation vs Aaron Scott vs El Orreo
*3/4

3. Ophidian vs Saturyne
**1/4

4. STIGMA vs Dasher Hatfield
B
The B is for Baseball. It turned into a baseball match

5. Johnny Ego vs Gran Akuma
**3/4

6. Mr Touchdown vs Dalton Castle
**1/2

7. The Batiri vs The Colony vs Jack Bonza & QT Marshall
***1/4​


----------



## Platt

JoeRulz said:


> Low Ki is playing an asshole veteran trying to bury and patronise other guys. He's not a full heel yet, but he's going there.


So basically he's playing himself.


----------



## Chismo

*EVOLVE 11: Finlay vs. Callihan*

The Super Smash Brothers vs. The Gentlemen's Club **3/4
Josh Alexander vs. MK McKinnan **3/4
Mike Rollins vs. Ashley Sixx **3/4
John Silver vs. Alex Reynolds **1/2
Chuck Taylor vs. Samuray Del Sol vs. Johnny Gargano ***1/4
Caleb Konley vs. Adam Page **1/2
Low Ki vs. El Generico ***1/4
Fit Finlay vs. Sami Callihan *****1/2
*

The underrated show that was damaged by border issues and impromptu card changes. But still, the local Toronto wrestlers gave their best, and they did good, especially "Psycho" Mike Rollins and Josh Alexander. Not a single bad match here, and Finlay/Callihan III was fantastic, slightly better than their E9 match. Low Ki vs. Generico was great too. Sure, the action was not "epic" enough, but their game plans and character playing made the match great, IMO. Thumbs up for E11.



Platt said:


> So basically he's playing himself.


So true, lol


----------



## smitlick

*IPW - Benefit Show - 15/11/08*
Davey Richards vs Dustin Rayz
***1/4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mWOrUpQSH4Q#!


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I'm" curious to see how Gargano vs. Taylor will play out DragonGate weekend in July. The build has been great, using a very simple story but both guys playing their roles well. However the feud has to end there because while the build has been great, this is another instance where Chucky T is exposed. I'm" curious to see who Gabe will line up as Gargano's next challengers; the talent is there (Ricochet, Fox, Jigsaw, Del Sol, Ki, Davis, Finlay & Generico) with Uhaa Nation down the line potentially. Lots of fresh matchups for JG.


----------



## Chismo

Matt_Yoda said:


> I'm" curious to see how Gargano vs. Taylor will play out DragonGate weekend in July. The build has been great, using a very simple story but both guys playing their roles well. However the feud has to end there because while the build has been great, this is another instance where Chucky T is exposed. I'm" curious to see who Gabe will line up as Gargano's next challengers; the talent is there (Ricochet, Fox, Jigsaw, Del Sol, Ki, Davis, Finlay & Generico) with Uhaa Nation down the line potentially. Lots of fresh matchups for JG.


Speaking of DGUSA/EVOLVE...



> Some Dragon Gate USA/EVOLVE news…
> 
> - Tony Nese, who was just released from his TNA contract, will be back working dates for Dragon Gate USA. Nese worked for the company prior to signing with TNA.
> 
> - EVOLVE and Dragon Gate USA have announced that Sami Callihan has been suspended, and will not work the company's July dates. This is a storyline.
> 
> - Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship is set for the next set of shows.
> 
> - WSA/NYWC worker Marti Belle will be working dates with the company. Belle worked the Cinco Del Mayo EVOLVE show, getting good reviews.
> 
> - WWNLive.com will broadcast the Vince Russo Youshoot Live iPPV on Friday 6/1. The iPPV costs $14.99 and can be ordered here.
> 
> Credit: PWInsider


Great to see Nese back.


----------



## seabs

*Nese sucks. Hopefully Sami is unavailable for those dates, hence the angle. If not then that's pretty stupid for the EVOLVE date. They need all the stars they can get and like it or not Sami's a big deal to a promotion like EVOLVE.*


----------



## KingCrash

I can't even remember what Nese looks like let alone his match(es) in EVOLVE.


*CZW - Aerial Assault*

Danny Havoc vs. Alexander James - DUD

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
The RunAways (Joe Gacy & Ryan Slater) vs. BLK-OUT (Alex Colon & Ruckus) vs. Azrieal & Bandido Jr. - **1/2

Adam Cole vs. MASADA - ***1/2

Dave Crist, Sabian & Joker vs. Jake Crist, AR Fox & Chuck Taylor - **1/2

*Tables, Ladders & Chairs*
Mia Yim vs. Greg Excellent - N/A

AJ Evans vs. Kit Osbourne - DUD

*CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan - ***
*
CZW World Heavyweight Title*
DJ Hyde vs. Devon Moore vs. Scotty Vortekz vs. MASADA - **

*Aerial Assault*
Uhaa Nation vs. Lucky tHURTeen vs. Latin Dragon vs. Niles Young vs. Samuray Del Sol vs. Shane Strickland vs. Ryan McBride vs. Rory Mondo - **1/2


Pretty just there show besides a good Cole/MASADA match and Callihan/Younger trying to save the second half of the show. The tag title match seemed like every match they’ve had with each other and maybe the world title scene will get better once they bring in guys who aren’t stale.



*CZW - Proving Grounds*

*
CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Drake Younger vs. Sabian - ***

Ruckus vs. Lucky tHURTeen - *

Latin Dragon vs. Alexander James vs. Shane Strickland - DUD

*Ultraviolent Rules*
Matt Tremont vs. Greg Excellent - *
*
CZW WIRED TV Title*
Dave Crist vs. Jake Crist - **

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
The RunAways vs. Azrieal & Bandido Jr. - **1/4

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
MASADA vs. Devon Moore - *

*No Rope Barbed Wire*
Danny Havoc vs. Drew Gulak - **3/4


Besides a surprisingly good match out of Sabian and a decent main event the latest ippv from CZW wasn’t even worth the money. Two of the title matches were just filler for storyline advancement (and not really good at that) and the world title match was definitely not the way you’d want to start a reign after the lull it’s been in.

​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Wrestlerave 03*

1. The Ring Crew Express vs Nana/Cash
*1/2

2. Alexis Laree vs Sumie Sakai
**

3. Chad Collyer vs Matt Stryker
***

4. The Carnage Crew vs Special K
**1/4

*5. ROH Title*
Samoa Joe vs Dan Maff
***1/4

6. Alex Shelley vs BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Tony Mamaluke
***1/4

7. Punk/Cabana vs Raven/Daniels
***

*8. NWA World Heavyweight Title*
AJ Styles vs Chris Sabin
***1/4

9. Trent Acid vs Homicide
***1/2


*ROH - Wrath of the Racket*

1. Scramble Match
**3/4

2. Nigel McGuiness vs Chet Jablonski
**

3. Homicide vs Chris Sabin
**3/4

4. Cabana/Ace vs Shelley/Jacobs
**3/4

5. Matt Stryker vs Justin Credible
**3/4

6. Four Corner Survival
**1/2

7. Jimmy Rave vs Slim J
**1/4

*8. ROH World Title*
Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer
***1/4

*9. ROH Tag Titles*
Styles/Homicide vs The Prophecy
***3/4​


----------



## seabs

*Nese is the idiot with the huge mohican right?

What did you think of the Yim/Excellent TLC match btw? Heard loads of people saying it was really good.*


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *Nese is the idiot with the huge mohican right?
> 
> What did you think of the Yim/Excellent TLC match btw? Heard loads of people saying it was really good.*


No hes the fairly built guy who does Flips and is from like New York or something. He was in TNA for a bit as well.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

JoeRulz said:


> Speaking of DGUSA/EVOLVE...
> 
> 
> Great to see Nese back.


Nese coming back is cool, TNA wasn't using him anyways. Also nice to see Marti Belle coming into the promotion seems like Gabe is using a lot of NYWC talent these days, glad to see workers of that promotion getting some spotlight.
___

For the upcoming DGUSA weekend, I would like to see Gargano go with 2 or 3 successful title defenses, for my money I'd go with something like...

*Day 1: Johnny Gargano defends vs. Chuck Taylor*

The one we know will happen. If this is anything like their EVOLVE 9 Match it'll be hot. These two have great chemistry so it wouldn't surprise me to see them top that match now that they have a backstory and a face/heel dynamic to play off of.

*Day 2: Johnny Gargano defends vs. El Generico*

I've said it a billion times, this match must happen two of the most consistent performers in the US. These two could easily have a MOTYC with their eyes closed.

*Day 3: Johnny Gargano defends vs. YAMATO in the rematch*

Another match I'd love to see, if my memories serves me YAMATO never got his rematch for the strap. Their match in New York last year was absolutely awesome so I wouldn't be angry if Gabe went this route for their 4th Anniversary Show.


----------



## seabs

smitlick said:


> No hes the fairly built guy who does Flips and is from like New York or something. He was in TNA for a bit as well.


*Nevermind, I got him mixed up with Jesse Neal.*


----------



## Chismo

Tony Nese is a fairly good wrestler.


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer Volume 43*

1. LuFisto vs Mia Svensson
**3/4

2. Regeneration X vs Sassy Stephie & Neveah
**1/4

3. Nicole Matthews vs Davina Rose
**1/2

4. Kellie Skater vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
**3/4

5. Saraya Knight vs Ariel
*1/4

6. Nikki Roxx vs Courtney Rush
**

7. Mia Yim vs Yumi Ohka
**3/4

8. Tomoka Nakagawa vs MsChif
**

9. Athena vs Mercedes Martinez
*1/2

10. Jessie McKay vs Britani Knight
***

*11. Anything Goes*
Serena Deeb vs Portia Perez
***1/2

12. Cheerleader Melissa vs Kana
***1/2

*13. Shimmer Tag Titles*
Ayumi Kurihara & Ayako Hamada vs Madison Eagles & Sara Del Rey
***3/4​


----------



## KingCrash

Seabs said:


> *Nese is the idiot with the huge mohican right?
> 
> What did you think of the Yim/Excellent TLC match btw? Heard loads of people saying it was really good.*


Couldn't rate it because I'm of two minds of it. Yim is tough as hell, she did show she should be wrestling and it was believable that she could beat Excellent but there is such a thing as overkill and I was slightly uncomfortable watching it.


----------



## Certified G

*CZW December 11, 2010 "Cage Of Death XII" - Philadelphia, PA*

CZW presents their 12th Cage Of Death show, their biggest show of the year. And what a great show this was imo, it was plagued by a fuzzy camera and screwed up commentary but most of the matches were awesome!

1. Akuma vs. Jonathan Gresham vs. Ruckus vs. Rich Swann vs. Ryan McBride vs. Alex Colon
**1/2

2. Adam Cole vs. A.R. Fox
***

3. Robert "Ego" Anthony vs. Sami Callihan
***1/4
Ego powerbombed Sami Callihan right into the 3rd row at one point in the match which looked brutal.

4. Philly's Most Wanted (Joker & Sabian) vs. Osirian Portal
**3/4

5. Jon Moxley vs. Homicide
**

6. Yuko Miyamoto vs. Nick Gage
***

7. Cage of Death: The Suicide Kings (Devon Moore, Dysfunction, Scotty Vortekz & Danny Havok) vs. Cult Fiction (Brain Damage, tHURTeen, Drake Younger & Masada)
**3/4

Overal a great CZW show in my opinion, would definitely recommend watching this one.


----------



## smitlick

*SMV - BOTI - Queen of Wrestling, The Sara Del Rey Story*

Disc 1

- Interview was good but far to short. Only 55 minutes.

*1. IWA-MS - Givin Em Da Bizness 12/2/05*
Sara Del Rey vs Mickie Knuckles vs Daizee Haze vs Ariel vs MsChif vs Cheerleader Melissa
**3/4

*2. Shimmer Vol 1*
Sara Del Rey vs Mercedes Martinez
***1/2

*3. AAW 21/10/06*
Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger vs Nattie Neidhart & Cheerleader Melissa
***

*4. Shimmer Vol 7*
Sara Del Rey vs Nattie Neidhart
***1/2

Disc 2

*5. Shimmer Vol 9*
Sara Del Rey vs Cheerleader Melissa
***3/4

*6. Shimmer Vol 12*
Sara Del Rey vs Sarah Stock
****

*7. Chikara - Maximum Overdraft*
Sara Del Rey vs Daizee Haze
**3/4

*8. Shimmer Vol 15*
Sara Del Rey vs Amazing Kong
****

*9. Chikara - The Battle of Who Could Care Less*
Sara Del Rey vs Portia Perez
**1/2

*10. IWA-MS - TPI 2008 Night 2*
Sara Del Rey vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/4

*11. C4 - Level Up*
Sara Del Rey vs Misty Haven
**1/4

*12. LWA - Us vs Them 2*
Sara Del Rey vs MsChif
**1/2

*13. AIW - Girls Night Out 2*
Sara Del Rey vs Hailey Hatred
**3/4

Disc 3

*14. ACW - American Joshi II*
Sara Del Rey vs Jessica James
**

*15. Chikara - Chikarasaurus Rex*
Sara Del Rey & Daizee Haze vs Raisha Saeed & Amazing Kong
***

*16. Chikara - Through Savage Progress Cuts The Jungle*
Sara Del Rey & Claudio Castagnoli vs Manami Toyota & Mike Quackenbush
****

*17. Remix Pro - Throwdown For The Pound II*
Sara Del Rey vs Daffney 
**

*18. Chikara - Clutch of Doom*
Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
***

*19. Chikara - Creatures From The Tar Swamp*
Sara Del Rey vs Toshie Uematsu
***

*20. Chikara - The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo*
Sara Del Rey vs Icarus
***

*21. Chikara - Chikarasaurus Rex King of Sequel Night 2*
Sara Del Rey vs Claudio Castagnoli
***3/4

*22. Chikara - Small But Mighty*
Sara Del Rey vs Mike Quackenbush
****

*23. Chikara - Klunk In Love*
Sara Del Rey vs Kana
****​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I'm" shocked SDR's SHIMMER match vs Ayako Hamada isn't on that set; that's like my favorite SDR match ever.


----------



## smitlick

Matt_Yoda said:


> I'm" shocked SDR's SHIMMER match vs Ayako Hamada isn't on that set; that's like my favorite SDR match ever.


I'm gonna assume they were only allowed certain matches that aren't sold anymore by Shimmer themselves...


----------



## Stardust Genius

Spoiler: wXw Dead End XII & 18+ Underground live review



*Dead End XII*


Jay Skillet & Jonathan Gresham vs. Michael Isotov & Robert Dreissker **1/2

2Face vs. Michael Dante **1/4

Relaxed Rules Match: Absolute Andy, Bad Bones & DJ Hyde vs. Ivan Markov, MASADA & Mike Schwarz *1/2

CZW World Heavyweight Title Match: MASADA (c) vs. DJ Hyde 1/2* 
(The Match went only two or three minutes.)

Tommy End vs. Sami Callihan ***1/2

Steel Cage Match: Jon Ryan vs. Johnny Moss ***3/4

BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match: Yoshihito Sasaki (c) vs. Axeman ****

wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Match: El Generico vs. Big Van Walter (c) ****


*18+ Underground*


Karsten Beck vs. Bad Bones, Jonathan Gresham & Chris Rush **1/2

Jay Skillet vs. Sasa Keel **1/2

Big Van Walter, Robert Dreissker & Michael Isotov vs. Axeman, Freddy Stahl & Kim Ray ***1/2

2/3 Ultraviolent Tables Match: Jon Ryan vs. Bernd Föhr ***

Homerun Derby: DJ Hyde vs. Mike Schwarz ***1/4

wXw World Tag Team Championship: SDS (Tommy End & Michael Dante) vs. Sami Callihan & 2-Face ***1/4

wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: El Generico (c) vs. Absolute Andy ***3/4

No Ropes Barbed Wire Match: MASADA vs. Yoshihito Sasaki ***3/4



Overall two really good Shows where all big matches delivered. Without the Six Man Tag and the CZW Titel Match from Dead End all matches were good or at least entertaining.


----------



## TelkEvolon

> Tickets are now on sale for this huge event. Get them now at www.aawrestling.com.
> 
> Full event info:
> 
> Deathgrip Clothing
> Presents
> AAW: Professional Wrestling Redefined
> Bound By Hate
> 
> Friday June 22, 2012
> 7:45pm Berwyn Eagles Club
> 6309 W. 26th St.
> Berwyn, IL
> 
> Doors Open at 7:00pm.
> 
> $17.00 Front Row
> $13.00 General Admission
> $1.25 Beers at the bar
> 
> Featuring:
> 
> Sami Callihan vs. Davey Richards
> 
> Gregory Iron/Dan Lawrence vs. Shane Hollister/Marcus Crane w/ Scarlett
> 
> Plus:
> AAW Heavyweight Champion: Silas Young w/ Val Malone
> AAW Heritage Champion: Michael Elgin
> AAW Tag Team Champions: Arik Cannon/Jimmy Jacobs
> Colt Cabana
> BJ Whitmer
> Samuray Del Sol
> 
> More info coming soon
> 
> www.aawrestling.com


Sound be interesting...


----------



## smitlick

Apparently ROH are having a Memorial Day Sale this weekend.

Also apparently finally the Chris Hero Smart Mark Video compilation comes out next month.


----------



## DarloKid

smitlick said:


> Apparently ROH are having a Memorial Day Sale this weekend.
> 
> Also apparently finally the Chris Hero Smart Mark Video compilation comes out next month.


Dam I was meant to be going out this weekend on the drink. Decisions decisions stay in and buy some ROH DVDs in the sale or get pissed lol


----------



## Tanner1495

I may finally make it through BOLA 2007 because I am on summer break now, I am half way through Night 1 lol.


----------



## musdy

smitlick said:


> Apparently ROH are having a Memorial Day Sale this weekend.
> 
> Also apparently finally the Chris Hero Smart Mark Video compilation comes out next month.


I might buy a bunch of the best of's.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Might have to pull some money together and catch up a bit.


----------



## DarloKid

how much do ROH normally knock of for the memorial day sales?


----------



## musdy

*DGUSA- Freedom Fight 2010*
Arik Cannon vs Jimmy Jacobs **3/4
Akira Tozawa & Jon Moxley vs BxB Hulk & Homicide ** Homicide is shit.
CIMA vs Shingo Takagi ***1/4
Austin Aries, Genki Horiguchi & Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano & Rich Swann
***3/4
Masato Yoshino vs YAMATO ***3/4


----------



## Rickey

Posting it here only because there's not much traffic in the women of wrestling thread.









I like it, the front reminds me of a boxing/mma poster. I guess that's what they were going for, they've had lots of great covers over the years. Also like how many of the newer ones have reversible covers.


----------



## musdy

SHIMMER has had some really good covers lately.


----------



## TelkEvolon

musdy said:


> SHIMMER has had some really good covers lately.


Lately?


----------



## flag sabbath

DDT4 is shipping - was it up to the usual standards this year?


----------



## KingKicks

smitlick said:


> Apparently ROH are having a Memorial Day Sale this weekend.


Might try and catch up with a few DVDs.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH The Era Of Honor Begins:*
1. Da Hit Squad vs. Christopher Street Connection N/A 
2. Jay Briscoe vs. Amazing Red **3/4
3. Xavier vs. Scoot Andrews *1/4
4. The Boogie Nights vs. The Natural Born Sinners **1/2
5. Ultimate Aerial Elimination Match
Joel Maximo vs. Jose Maximo vs. Amazing Red vs. Quiet Storm vs. Chris Devine vs. Brian XL ***1/2
6. Winner (not winning team) gets an ROH Contract
Spanky and Ikaika Loa vs. Michael Shane and Oz **3/4
7. "Towel Boy" Eric Tuttle vs. Prince Nana N/A
8. IWA Intercontinental Title Match
Eddy Guerrero vs. Super Crazy ***1/2
9. American Dragon vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki ***3/4

Overall: Really fun show, Corino did a great job. 7.75


----------



## smitlick

flag sabbath said:


> DDT4 is shipping - was it up to the usual standards this year?


Hopefully that means mine will be shipped soon then...


----------



## musdy

DGUSA DVDs are 30% off.


----------



## Even Flow

I did my first ROH order in about 7-8 months earlier, since they're having a memorial day weekend sale. I took advantage of the sale and picked up:

No Escape
Tag Team Turmoil
Death Before Dishonor IX
Gateway To Honor
Survival of the Fittest 2011
Glory By Honor X
Battle In The Carolinas
Final Battle 2011

That brings me upto date with all the shows that happened in 2011.


----------



## smitlick

Finished the In The Ring with Kevin Nash DVD. Pretty enjoyable. Goes 2hr 53minutes. He comes across really well and is amusing throughout. Good stuff.


----------



## Even Flow

Highspots are having a memorial day sale, especially on old school ECW stuff. If I had the money to buy all the Hardcore TV's & the TNN episodes in this sale I would.

There's a few PWG DVD's on sale for $9.99 too, including Kurt RussellReunion 3 & Fear, which is cool. I don't like Highspots and haven't ordered anything from them in years, but I think it's too good of an opportunity to pass up and not grab KRR3 & Fear for $10 and also pick up DDT4.


----------



## Certified G

I just watched Kurt RussellReunion 2 days ago. I thought it was pretty dissapointing. The undercard was a complete snoozefest for me with the exception of Young Bucks vs Richards/Smith, and only Mascarita Dorada and the main event were really worth watching imo..


----------



## musdy

Ordered:
Highspots- KRR3, Worlds Finest & DD4 2012.
ROH- Best of KENTA, Year One, Best of Strong.


----------



## Ali Dia

Picked up Showdown in the Sun both nights, Best of KENTA and ROH year 1


----------



## KingCrash

*JAPW - The 14th Anniversary Show*

*
W.O.W. (Warriors Of Wrestling) Preshow*
Nero vs. Abdul Nasir - *

*W.O.W. Preshow*
Antonio Rivera vs. Rude Boy Riley - *

*W.O.W. Preshow*
Chris Banks vs. Logan Black - *1/2

Glitz & Glamour (Jarrett Foster & Aaron Stride) vs. The Midnight Sensations (Chris Rockwell & Sam Shields) - **
_Somebody from the Jersey Shore was with G&G and no one cared._

Mia Yim vs. Kimber Lee - **1/2

*Best Of The Light Heavyweights 14*
Azrieal vs. Bandido, Jr. vs. Archadia vs. Ricky Reyes vs. Devon Moore vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Danny Demanto - **1/4
_Should have been better but Demanto dragged it down._

*W.O.W. Heavyweight Title*
Jasin Karloff vs. Jason Kross - DUD
_This was terrible on all levels. Kids were chanting boring, fans were yelling to go home, Karloff got blown up halfway through and Kross was so pissed about this match and the fans he cut a youtube work/shoot promo a week later_.

South Side Playaz Club (Mo Sexton & Joe Hardway) vs. Dirty Rotten Scoundrelz (E.C. ***** & K.C. Blade) - **

Monsta Mac vs. Gregory Iron - *

*JAPW Tag Team Titles - Ghetto Street Fight*
Strong-Style Thug Outlaws (Homicide & Eddie Kingston) vs. Philly’s Most Wanted (Joker & Sabian) - **3/4
_Easily the match with the most heat up to this point. Joker & Kingston have chemistry whether working as opponents or as a team._

*JAPW Heavyweight Title*
Low Ki vs. Dan Maff - **1/4
_Match was just there until the screwball ending because you-know-who can’t lose clean._

_This was built as maybe the last JAPW and it easily shows why. The undercard was terrible and a chore to sit through and it didn’t help that the fans didn’t care about anything except Mia Yim, SSPC’s strippers and the last two matches. Also didn’t help that Warriors Of Wrestling got matches on the card and all did worse then the regulars from JAPW_.
​


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - The Best of 2009*

Disc 1

*1. Revelation X - Campeonatos de Parejas*
The Colony vs The Osirian Portal
****1/4

*2. Revelation X - Young Lions Cup Ladder Match*
Equinox vs Vin Gerard
***1/2

*3. Motive Means Opportunity*
Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Up In Smoke
***1/2

*4. King of Trios 2009 Night 1*
The Osirian Portal vs Team PWG
***1/4

*5. King of Trios 2009 Night 2*
The Masters of 1000 Holds vs Team Uppercut
****1/4

*6. King of Trios 2009 Night 2 - Rey de Voladores*
Kota Ibushi vs El Generico vs Nick Jackson vs Jigsaw
****1/2

*7. King of Trios 2009 Night 3*
F.I.S.T. vs The Future Is Now
***1/2

Disc 2

*8. Behind the 8 Ball*
Equinox vs Colin Delaney
***

*9. Behind the 8 Ball*
F.I.S.T. vs The Colony
***1/2

*10. The Bobliographon*
Incoherence vs The Roughnecks
***3/4

*11. Aniversario Yin*
Delirious vs Arik Cannon
**3/4

*12. Aniversario Yang*
Incoherence & Up In Smoke vs QuackSaw, Helios & Lince Dorado
***3/4

*13. Aniversario Yang*
The Colony vs F.I.S.T.
****1/2

*14. Never Kneel at the Altar of Conformity*
QuackSaw vs F.I.S.T.
***1/4

*15. Young Lions Cup VII Night 2*
Mascara Dorada vs Pierrothito
***

*16. Young Lions Cup VII Night 3*
Fire Ant, Hallowicked & Arik Cannon vs Vin Gerard, STIGMA & Chuck Taylor vs Jigsaw, Equinox & Helios
***3/4

Disc 3

*17. Hiding In Plain Sight*
Team Uppercut vs QuackSaw
****1/4

*18. An Optimistic View of a Pessimistic World*
Player Uno vs Claudio Castagnoli
**3/4

*19. Throwing Life's Instructions Away*
Tim Donst vs Hydra
***

*20. Throwing Life's Instructions Away*
Jigsaw vs Gran Akuma
***3/4

*21. Three Fisted Tales*
Incoherence vs UltraMantis Black & Delirious
***

*22. Three Fisted Tales*
Claudio Castagnoli vs Eddie Kingston
****


*CZW - Cage of Death VI*

*1. 2 Ring Maven's Games*
N/R

2. Kid Kamikaze vs Beef Wellington
**

3. Blackjack Marciano, Larry Sweeney & Hallowicked vs Mike Quackenbush, Gran Akuma & Jigsaw
***

4. Ghost Shadow, Spyral & Heretic vs All Money Is Legal
***

5. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs Alex Shelley & Jonny Storm
***1/2

6. M-Dogg 20 vs Sonjay Dutt
***1/2

7. Dan Maff vs B-Boy
***1/4

8. B-Boy vs Chris Hero
***

9. Excalibur & Super Dragon vs El Generico & Kevin Steen
****

10. Adam Flash vs Kaos vs Messiah
**1/2

11. Blkout vs Team Ca$h
***3/4

12. Wifebeater & Justice Pain vs Nick Gage & Nate Hatred
**1/2


*CZW - Cage of Death VII*

1. Cheech vs Cloudy
**1/2

2. Icarus, Hallowicked & Gran Akuma vs Shane Storm, Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush
**3/4

3. DJ Hyde vs Jon Dahmer
*

4. Larry Sweeney & Franky The Mobster vs Team Masturbation
**3/4

5. El Generico vs Joey Ryan
***1/4

6. Pandora's Box vs Sexxxy Eddy & Nate Webb
***

7. Niles Young vs Derek Frazier
**1/2

8. The Kings of Wrestling vs Sabian & Eddie Kingston
***3/4

9. Chris Sabin vs Kevin Steen
***1/2

10. Super Dragon vs Ruckus
***

11. Zandig, Nick Gage & Justice Pain vs Joker, Toby Klein & Necro Butcher
*** 


*CZW - Cage of Death 8*

1. 8 Man Lucha Rules Tag Match
***

2. New Jersey All Stars vs Team Andrew
**

3. DJ Hyde vs Mana
**1/2

4. Cheech vs Cloudy
***1/4

5. Blackout vs Blkout
**1/4

6. Hallowicked vs Sexxxy Eddy
**1/2

7. Ruckus vs Human Tornado
***1/4

8. Pandora's Box vs Luke, LuFisto & Danny Havoc
**3/4

9. Drake Younger vs Necro Butcher
***1/4

10. Justice Pain vs Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston
***

11. Cage Of Death Match
***​


----------



## Legend

Wow, that 'Chikara - Best of 2009' actually looks really good. I've owned it for a while now, but never had any real desire to watch it. Time to try again I reckon.


----------



## smitlick

Legend said:


> Wow, that 'Chikara - Best of 2009' actually looks really good. I've owned it for a while now, but never had any real desire to watch it. Time to try again I reckon.


Its fantastic. The 4 Way at KOT is amazing.


----------



## Emperor DC

Told you once, I'll tell you again John. WATCH CHIKARA. Damn you.


----------



## Genking48

Yeah watch Chikara!

The 4 way is definitely something to be seen!


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Damn I miss Kota Ibushi in the US  Yeah I know the guy used to get criticized a lot but man he would be someone refreshing to see these days (I'm" not a fan of DDT so I don't watch that).

Does anyone know if ROH has any faction DVD sets? Like Generation Next, The Prophecy, NRC, AotF or anything like that? Just asking out of curiousity.


----------



## Platt

They released Gen Next, Rottweilers & Second City Saints but they're all out of print so you'd have to search ebay for them.


----------



## ddog121

Bought ECW Fan Cam, PWG Card Subject to Change, Memphis Wrestling Jerry Lawler v. The Champions, and a PWX show for $8 in the Highspots sale. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Platt said:


> They released Gen Next, Rottweilers & Second City Saints but they're all out of print so you'd have to search ebay for them.


Thanks I figured as much.


----------



## Chismo

> 6. King of Trios 2009 Night 2 - Rey de Voladores
> Kota Ibushi vs El Generico vs Nick Jackson vs Jigsaw
> ****1/2


God, this match is so mindless, but entertaining as hell. It really was a spofest. I give it *3/4, because there's too much shit in terms of logic and structure, but yeah - highly entertaining shit.


----------



## smitlick

*HWA - Heartland Cup 2011*

Night 1

1. Rich Swann vs Jake Crist
**1/2

2. Gerome Phillips vs Chrisjen Hayme
**

3. Paul Burchill vs Jesse Emerson
***

4. Necro Butcher vs Ron Mathis
**3/4

5. Jeremy Madrox vs Tim Donst
***

6. Dustin Rayz vs Zack Sabre Jr
***

7. Dave Crist vs Sami Callihan
**3/4

8. Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer
***1/2

Night 2

1. Reed Bentley vs Clark Konnor
N/A

2. Gerome Phillips vs BJ Whitmer
**1/2

3. Zack Sabre Jr vs Tim Donst
***

4. Jake Crist vs Paul Burchill
**1/2

5. Sami Callihan vs Necro Butcher
**1/2

6. Zack Sabre Jr vs Jake Crist
***

7. BJ Whitmer vs Sami Callihan
***

8. Dustin Rayz vs Dave Crist vs Rich Swann vs Jon Murray vs Alex Colon vs Chrisjen Hayme
**3/4

9. Jake Crist vs Sami Callihan
***1/4​


----------



## seabs

*Can't be bothered typing out a review/stars for PWG Worlds Finest. Honestly unless you insist on watching every PWG show, skip it. Steen/Avalon was really good opener but everything else was either not very good or average. Both three ways were decent and the rest wasn't good. Steen and Excalibur's commentary was the only saving grace of the show. I'll never watch a PWG show the same after Steen pointed out the Chinese guy in the front row. Holy fucking shit his reactions to stuff are incredible. *


----------



## mk92071

I couldn't stop laughing at that Chinese guy. Made my day.


----------



## Groovemachine

JoeRulz said:


> God, this match is so mindless, but entertaining as hell. It really was a spofest. I give it *3/4, because there's too much shit in terms of logic and structure, but yeah - highly entertaining shit.



Haha I seem to recall the 4-way RDV match being my #2 MOTY for 2009 at ****3/4, only behind Nigel/Dragon at Rising Above 08 (yeah I'm one of THOSE guys who put the December matches in the following year). To me it was the pinnacle of innovative spotfests and everything was so cleanly done. Each to their own eh?! Looks like pretty much everyone enjoyed it though, and that's the main thing, regardless of rating.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Border Wars*

Rhino vs. Eddie Edwards ****-***¼*

The All Night Express and TJP vs. The Young Bucks and Mike Mondo ****

Grudge Match*
Tommaso Ciampa vs. Jay Lethal *****

Lance Storm vs. Mike Bennett ****¼*

Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin ****½*

*ROH Television Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Fit Finlay ***¼

Fight Without Honor for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team ***½

ROH World Title Match*
Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen ****¾-*****​
Edwards/Rhino: Seriously enjoyed this, such an easy opener to get into.

Bucks-Mondo/TJP-ANX: A few mistimed moments hurt this early on but it was overall a pretty fun little match. The series of kicks spot was pretty cool.

Lethal/Ciampa: Good showing from both men in a surprisingly fun match. WTF at Ciampa's new look.

Storm/Bennett: Best Mike Bennett match I've seen and a pretty fun match overall. I liked Storm using the codebreaker and Fozzy as his theme.

Cole/Elgin: Damn enjoyable match. Elgin has improved so much in the last 6 months.

Strong/Finlay: Very disappointing.

WGTT/Briscoes: Meh. Had a couple okay moments thanks to the Briscoes but still nothing great.

Steen/Davey: Real good main event, though I'm a bigger fan of their match from Champions' Challenge. Steen putting Davey's mouthguard in his own mouth was legit disgusting lol.

*Overall I enjoyed Border Wars quite a bit considering it's the first full ROH show I've watched since Final Battle last year. Outside of a disappointing Strong/Finlay match and the usual meh Briscoes/WGTT, everything else was enjoyable hitting the *** mark or higher*


----------



## Chismo

EVOLVE is going to have a tripleshot in June, apparently. 14, 15 & 16. And it will be in new markets it seems, therefore I don't expect more than 200-300 people in venues.


----------



## KingCrash

With the way they've advertised their shows lately I'd say 300 is very hopeful. 

EDIT: They're all in Florida and the first is going to be the home of the new women's fed by WWN. With the struggles of recent Florida shows not on WM weekend can't see any show getting past 250 attendance. 

EVOLVE 14
Thursday, June 28th
The Orpheum
1915 East 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL 33605

EVOLVE 15
Friday, June 29th
The Wildwood Recreation Center
1000 28th Street South
St. Petersburg, FL 33712

EVOLVE 16
Saturday, June 30th
Potter's house Gym
1150 Lane Avenue South
Jacksonville, FL 32205


----------



## Chismo

Shit, I thought that June weekend is reserved for DGUSA. But still, it's great that EVOLVE runs so frequently these days. So many nice options to book for Gabe, and I hope Generico, Finlay and Shelley will be signed for these shows.


----------



## smitlick

Gabe will be lucky to draw 500 for all 3 shows unless the local promotion is promoting it.


----------



## seabs

*I think even KingCrash and smitlick are being generous on their predictions. They struggled to get 100 for 12 and 13 right? Plus Sami's off these 3 shows too? Doubt they can get Finlay for all 3 dates. Isn't really anyone available to them who's a big enough draw to make a big difference. Meh.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

KingCrash said:


> Potter's house Gym


:lmao


----------



## musdy

> It's official! Ring of Honor and Filsinger Games have announced they'll be teaming up to release an exciting Ring of Honor Wrestling Card Game. The 24 card Introductory Box Set is due for release in November, just in time for the holiday season. It'll feature popular favorites from the ROH roster on full-color playing cards in a fast-paced, all-action card game! Ring of Honor is one of the most popular and recognized wrestling federations in the world. Filsinger Games has been producing wrestling cards games like Champions of the Galaxy and Legends of Wrestling Card Game since 1987.
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled for developing news on the upcoming ROH Wrestling Game by visiting www.rohwrestling.com and www.filsingergames.com


Yup.


----------



## KingCrash

The ROH Card Game - Because when the ippv inevitably crashes, you'll need something to do.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

KingCrash said:


> The ROH Card Game - Because when the ippv inevitably crashes, you'll need something to do.


:lol 8*D


----------



## flag sabbath

KingCrash said:


> The ROH Card Game - Because when the ippv inevitably crashes, you'll need something to do.


R:lmaoH


----------



## Cactus

*PWG - World's Finest*

*Kevin Steen vs Peter Avalon *
_Fun squash match._
_*Rating: ***_
*
Ray Rosas vs Brian Cage-Taylor*
_I know it's not something to complain about when watching a PWG show, but I really wished Rosas sold the back more. Still, this match was much better than expected._
_*Rating: ***1/4*_

*Candice LaRae vs Joey Ryan*
_Joey's tribute to Andy Kaufman was simply awesome. Candice's performance in this match was not. Many of her highspots looked ill-timed and sloppy._
_*Rating: *1/4*_
*
TJ Perkins vs Scorpio Sky*
_*Rating: **3/4*_

*The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers vs The RockNES Monsters*
_Simply put, everything an indy spotfest should be._
_*Rating: *****_

*Alex Kozlov vs Kyle O'Reily*
_I loved the opening exhibition of strikes but I wish the later parts of the match weren't so dull. I'm also not a fan of Kozlov's sctick. I like O'Reily though, he comes off as a parody of Davey Richards._
*Rating: **3/4*
*
Roderick Strong vs Willie Mack*
_I don't think I'll ever like Strong. I've given him a fair chance but he just comes across as so mind-numbingly bland and vanilla. No exception here. Parts of the finish I liked, such as Roddy's barrage off moves at the end._
*Rating: *1/4*

*El Generico (c) vs Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards - PWG World Championship*
_I didn't think it was possible for Steen and especially Generico to be in such a mediocre match. It wasn't Raja Lion vs Giant Baba levels of bad, but it was very disappointing. The crowd was already blown out from the rest of the event and it seems like a huge buzzkill for all parties involved. All but one of the spots (the capture/german suplex combo) weren't at all innovative or original and the flow of the moves wasn't particular great. _
*Rating: **1/4*

*Overall:*
Best bet to avoid this one. Go see the three way tag match though.


----------



## jawbreaker

Cactus said:


> *
> Ray Rosas vs Brian Cage-Taylor*
> _I know it's not something to complain about when watching a PWG show, but I really wished Rosas sold the back more._




What.


----------



## Obfuscation

Random ROH show review time:

*ROH Respect Is Earned II*

El Generico/Kevin Steen vs Jigsaw/Ruckus ~ ***1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs Davey Richards ~ **3/4

Chris Hero/Adam Pearce/Eddie Edwards vs Brent Albright/Delirious/Pelle Primeau ~ ***

*Fight Without Honor*: Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens ~ ****1/2

*ROH World Championship*: Nigel McGuinness(c) vs Go Shiozaki ~ ****

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*: Jimmy Jacobs/Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson/Austin Aries ~ ****1/2

_Bonus Match #1_: Jigsaw vs Eddie Kingston ~ ***

_Bonus Match #2_: *Philadelphia Street Fight*: Jay Briscoe vs Necro Butcher ~ ***3/4​
Got this for only 5 bucks a few months ago. WELLLLLLLL worth full price anyone you can find it. It's still on ROHwrestling.com for $6.99 atm. Buy it if you don't have it already. 3 MOTY candidates from 2008 plus a good undercard. How could you go wrong? You can't. Not with matches like AOTF vs Team Work & the ever INSANE Strong vs Stevens ROH blowoff match. Not to mention both bonus matches are worth seeing too. I have to nab up more 2008 Ring of Honor shows.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Nigel McGuinness: An ROH Career Retrospective*



*8/9/03*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chet Jablonski - **1/4
*
10/2/04*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Homicide - **3/4
*
8/20/05 - Soccer Riot Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana - ***

*8/27/05 - ROH Pure Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe - ***1/2

*2/11/06 - ROH Pure Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries - ***3/4

*8/12/06 - ROH World/Pure Title Unification Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson - ****3/4

*9/16/06 - GHC Heavyweight Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/2

*3/4/07 - Fight Without Honor*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave - ****1/4

*10/6/07 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima - ***

*3/16/08 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black - ****1/2

*7/26/08 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****

*9/20/08 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico - ***1/2

*9/26/09*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson - ****

The matches themselves would make this a good set but combined with Nigel's thoughts spread throughout the discs and the interview he did at The Final Countdown make this the best of the best ofs ROH has put out recently.​


----------



## musdy

Does he do full match commentary??


----------



## EmbassyForever

musdy said:


> Does he do full match commentary??


No, he just talk about things or build of the matcvh..


----------



## Chismo

From Gabe's Facebook:


> El Generico was just announced for 2 of the 3 EVOLVE shows in Florida at the end of June and for DGUSA on 7/28 in Taylor, MI and 7/29 in Chicago, IL.


Fuck yeah!


----------



## Rah

*PWG DDT4 2012*​


Spoiler: results



*Fightin' Taylor Boys Vs RockNES Monsters​*A standout performance by Brian Cage (who I can completely see being scooped up by The 'E relatively "soon"), at least in my eyes, and an indication of just how quickly all four guys are improving. Good crowd connection and a very good opener.
*Rating:* 3.5+​
*The Dynasty Vs Future Shock​*Sloppy but satisfying. The commentary was much more entertaining than the match - but that isn't a slight against these teams, really.
*Rating:* 3

*Two Husky Black Guys Vs Sami Callihan & Rockerick Strong*
Has Mack been eating jawbreaker's burgers? He's put on a lot of weight. His weight-gain is, thusly, as two-fold as his chin:
1) he's now a lot more sloppy in executing his aerial moves
and
2) he now has plumber's asscrack at the bottom of his stomach. 
He recovered towards the end of the match, but his sloppiness did hurt things. Same cannot be said for Callihan, though, who looked crisp in his moves and shows, once again, that he's a "new" force on the Indy's talent scene. Slower than the previous two, but not any worse for it.
*Rating:* 3.5+

*Super Smash Brothers Vs The Young Bucks*
Let's just go through the facts, and see why Nick Jackson is cockily dancing at the start of the match:
**Young Bucks* have won over 30 matches during their PWG tenure, made it to the final in DDT4 three years running (and winning two of them) and are one of PWG's prominent tag teams
**Super Smash Brothers* have won exactly one match (stark opposite to the Buck's single loss in DDT history).
Who won? Yep, you guessed it, SSB, in a monumental upset
*Rating:* 4

*Two Husky Black Guys Vs RockNES Monsters*
I'm pretty sure a good majority were predicting RM to go on and win the tournament so it's quite odd to see the freshly created team not only pick them off early on, but also doing so in an almost back-to-back victory from their round one match. Some really sweet spots and a more on-point Mack makes this nothing to sneeze at.
*Rating:* 3.5+

*Super Smash Brothers Vs Future Shock*
Sweet bajeebus was this awesome. Why are none of these guys used more extensively or, rather, why did RoH break Future Shock up? If you liked the craziness of the World's Finest triple-threat tag-team match, then you'll love the hell out of this. 
*Rating:* 4+

*Kevin Steen Vs Sami Callihan*
Much like the Finlay/Sami match from last year this was mostly about Sami just weathering Steen's abuse. However it just wasn't as good. Not as good as that match, not as good as the previous matches and not as good as these two talents should have made it. 

Post-match Steen pegs down an idiotic fan for calling Sami over-rated inbetween the "thank you, Sami" chants by saying "do you think you could last two seconds in here, you little piece of fucking shit? *inauduble* Over-rated? The only good thing you've done in your life is spend money at that front door" :lmao
*Rating:* 3.5

*Two Husky Black Guys Vs Super Smash Brothers:*
Obviously fatigued from putting their all in their other matches these men still gave what was left in a match that did not hinder or besmirch the prestige of a DDT4 main event. While many see El Generico as one of the best wrestlers in the world, currently, the younger guys stepped doubly to the plate in hanging with him here. While not as good as some of the other matches in the tourney, this match is still a good way to spend 20 minutes of your time. If not for the wrestling, then for seeing the cementing of hopefully a very bright future for The Super Smash Brothers who won my heart in a combined time of only 53 minutes.
*Rating:* 3.75

From a card with a weighted star-rating of over 3.5 this event is easily recommendable. Following a lacklustre card in World's Greatest, DDT4 goes off with the usual bang it does each year and is more becoming of PWG's continuous quality. Big props to them, too, for giving SSB a chance to make a breakout performance as big as they did here. Let's hope it's the start of more things to come for them, not only in PWG but across the Indy scene, as well. Thank you, Super Smash Brothers, you guys are awesome.

*Overall rating:* 8.75/10​


----------



## seabs

*PWG DDT4 2012*

*RockNES MOnsters vs Fighting Taylor Boys*
_***1/2_

*Future Shock vs The Dynasty*
_**1/2_

*2 Husky Black Guys vs Roderick Strong & Sami Callihan*
_**3/4_

*Super Smash Brothers vs Young Bucks*
_***1/2_

*RockNES Monsters vs 2 Husky Black Guys*
_***_

*Super Smash Brothers vs Future Shock*
_***3/4_

*Kevin Steen vs Sami Callihan - PWG World Championship*
_***1/2_

*Super Smash Brothers vs 2 Husky Black Guys*
_****_​
_Strong show overall and back to the PWG of old. Only complain is that it was missing a great stand out match that the big PWG shows normally have. Steen/Calliahn seemed like it was gonna be it but the finish felt really sudden and came off as more of an extended squash with Sami never getting to make a comeback. Final clearly should have been SSB/RockNES but whatever._


----------



## Platt

Hmm I'm sure someone asked for spoilers not to be posted outside the DDT4 thread :no:


----------



## Rah

I must have missed that, my apologies.

Well, I've added spoiler tags to my own review, at any rate.


----------



## Platt

I'm not fussed was just a dig at Seabs since he is the one who asked for people not to post spoilers.


----------



## seabs

*If people don't want spoilers then they should know better than to come in here after it's been released. Can't be expecting everyone to spoiler tag their reviews forever. I was actually thinking about tagging it but then Rah did the same so I don't bother.*


----------



## TelkEvolon

Seabs said:


> *If people don't want spoilers then they should know better than to come in here after it's been released. Can't be expecting everyone to spoiler tag their reviews forever. I was actually thinking about tagging it but then Rah did the same so I don't bother.*


Pah, excuses, excuses. It's a new release. Using that logic there would be no need to ever complain about spoilers once a show has happend. People should know better, but they hardly ever do. That's why "spoilers" exist and why the spoiler tags exist.

Lame jusitfication.

:banplz:

: P


----------



## Emperor DC

Corino.


----------



## KingCrash

Very good promo and so glad it wasn't a plan between them but Corino coming around to their thinking.


----------



## Chismo

Now, that promo was fucking fantastic.


----------



## smitlick

Just listed these

ROH United We Stand
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170852563043#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Driven 2007
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170852561479#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## peachchaos

Great promo. Nice to see they finally let the cute ring girl do the interviews, too.


----------



## smitlick

*NOAH/wXw - Genesis In Germany*

1. Axeman vs Satoshi Kajiwara
**

2. Zack Sabre Jr vs Taiji Ishimori
***

3. Big van Walter vs Shuhei Taniguchi
**3/4

4. Karsten Beck, Tommy End & Adam Polak vs Emil Sitoci, Johnny Moss & 2-Face
**1/2

5. Ricky Marvin vs Katsuhiko Nakajima
***1/2

6. Freddy Stahl vs 2-Face
**

7. Bad Bones vs Go Shiozaki
***3/4

8. KENTA vs Chris Hero
****1/4

9. Takashi Sugiura vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/2 


*ROH - Supercard of Honor VI*

1. Michael Elgin vs Homicide
**

2. The Bravado Brothers vs FutureShock
***1/2

3. Steve Corino vs Mike Bennett
**3/4

4. Chris Hero vs El Generico
***1/4

5. Charlie Haas vs Davey Richards
***1/2

6. Claudio Castagnoli vs Shelton Benjamin
***

7. Christopher Daniels vs Colt Cabana
***

*8. Street Fight*
The Briscoe Brothers vs The All Night Express
****

*9. ROH World Title*
Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
****1/4​


----------



## Chismo

> We are very excited to announce that Colt Cabana will wrestle and be in the broadcast booth for color commentary at the EVOLVE cards on June 28th in Ybor City, FL and June 29th in St. Petersburg, FL. This is the first time Cabana will wrestle for EVOLVE. Tickets for both events are now available in the DGUSA.tv Store or by calling 267-519-9744.


Source: dgusa.tv

Yay... Commentating: yes. Wrestling: please NO!


----------



## Rah

I don't see the reason for the disdain. I doubt he'll headline, so that means he'll take up a spot in the beginning to middle of the card. A place where skippable matches usually happen anyway.

I could just be talking out my craphole, though.


----------



## jawbreaker

Cabana's a perfect midcard wrestler with the versatility to wrestle anywhere from the opening match to the main event. Every company needs guys like him on the roster. A big problem in ROH is that they don't have the Cabana-type guys any more. A company's strength is generally in its midcard depth, and Cabana is great for that and can step up for the occasional big-time feud.


----------



## FITZ

Cabana should do live commentary for his own match.


----------



## erikstans07

I know this is about TNA matches, but I figured I'd share this with you guys and not the TNA section and I don't really know where else to post this to just talk about it.

I just rewatched both PPV matches between Nigel and Angle for the first time in probably 2 years, maybe even since they aired. I don't remember if I ever rewatched them before now. I just felt like I would remind you guys of these, because they are fucking fantastic wrestling matches that REALLY made me miss Nigel even more than I already do. It's too bad TNA didn't realize how over he got with these two matches. He didn't do SHIT aftewards. Anyway, maybe you guys will watch these again, or maybe even for your first time.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

Cabana has been not listenable on commentary. Rather than being funny, he sounds like he's trying out for a regular gig. Didn't like him on KRR3 or DGUSA Mania weekend.


----------



## smitlick

I don't really understand why you would use a comedian for a serious wrestling product.


----------



## seabs

*I thought that too. He doesn't fit the mould of EVOLVE if he's wrestling. The commentary gig he's been doing has been serious though so it makes more sense if he's only commentating rather than wrestling.*


----------



## smitlick

Just listed these

ROH Respect Is Earned 2 Disc Collectors Edition
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17085353...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH on HDNet Vol 3
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170853543937#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Man Up
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170853547327#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Hate Chapter II
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170853548098#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Cabana sucks ass on commentary imo, there are so many better guys that Gabe could go with. Hell, why not hold auditions for a permanent position beside Lenny? At least that way they could help some guys get their foot in the door and bring a fresh voice to the shows.


----------



## Chismo

Chuck Taylor should be a permanent color commentator.


----------



## Certified G

*ROH – RESPECT IS EARNED – MANHATTAN, NEW YORK – MAY 12, 2007*
There was recently a topic here in Other Wrestling about the best opening matches on shows. Someone mentioned Whitmer vs Morishima from Respect Is Earned, I remembered I bought this a while ago so decided to give it a watch.

*DISC ONE - Pay Per View*

MATCH #1: ROH World Title Match – Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer
**1/2
As has been said before, a very short match it's only about 3 minutes but it's explosive and really got the crowd even more fired up than they were from the pre-show match.

MATCH #2: Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji
*3/4
I was looking through other people's reviews and this seemed to be getting around the *** mark nearly everytime. Personally I thought it was a very boring match. The leg work periods went on for too long for my taste, Romero's selling (or lack thereof) didn't really bother me much though - I just think he's a boring wrestling all-around.

MATCH #3: ROH World Tag Team Title Match – The Briscoe Brothers vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Matt Sydal
****
Awesome tag team match, post match brawl with Steen/Generico was fun too.

MATCH #4: Roderick Strong vs. Delirious
**3/4

MATCH #5: KENTA & Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima & Bryan Danielson
***1/2

*DISC TWO - Bonus Matches*
Tank Toland vs. Brent Albright
**

Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens
**1/2

Sara Del Ray vs. Daizee Haze
**

Tag Team Scramble – Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Irish Airborne vs. Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin
***1/2

There were also 3 or 4 segments with Jimmy Jacobs and Lacey. Usually I can't stand Jacobs but besides the tag team scramble these segments were the highlights of this bonus disc, really enjoyable..


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Best In The World 2011*

1. Generation Me vs FutureShock
***1/4

2. Colt Cabana vs Tommaso Ciampa
**1/2

3. Mike Bennett vs Jay Lethal
***

4. Homicide vs Rhino
***1/4

5. Steve Corino vs Michael Elgin
**1/2

*6. ROH TV Title*
Christopher Daniels vs El Generico
****

*7. ROH World Tag Team Title Elimination Match*
Kings of Wrestling vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs The Briscoes vs All Night Express
***3/4

*8. ROH World Title*
Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
****3/4​


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - El Generico: Ole! Ole!*



*2/19/08*
El Generico vs. Arik Cannon vs. Fast Eddie vs. Josh Daniels - **

*8/27/05*
El Generico vs. Homicide - **
*
6/8/07*
El Generico vs. Matt Sydal - ***

*7/28/07 - Race To The Top Tournament Finals*
El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****

*9/14/07*
El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/2

*2/22/08 - #1 Contender’s Tournament - 1st Round*
El Generico vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2

*2/22/08 - #1 Contender’s Tournament - Semi-Finals*
El Generico vs. Go Shiozaki - ***3/4

*4/19/08*
El Generico vs. Kota Ibushi - ****

*8/15/08 - ROH World Title*
El Generico vs. Nigel McGuiness - **** - ****1/4

*9/13/08*
El Generico, Shingo, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & BxB Hulk - ***1/2

*9/14/08*
El Generico vs. Taiji Ishimori - ***1/2

*2/7/09*
El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson - ****

*11/14/09*
El Generico vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - ***3/4

*HDNet Episode 63*
El Generico vs. Tyler Black - ***1/2

*7/24/10 - Tag Wars 2010 Tournament - 1st Round*
El Generico & Colt Cabana vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) - ***1/2

*1/28/11 - ROH World Title Match*
El Generico vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4

*3/19/11*
El Generico vs. TJ Perkins - ***

*5/6/11 - No Disqualification*
El Generico vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4

*6/26/11 - ROH World TV Title*
El Generico vs. Christopher Daniels - ****

​


----------



## musdy

Matt_Yoda said:


> Cabana sucks ass on commentary imo, there are so many better guys that Gabe could go with. Hell, why not hold auditions for a permanent position beside Lenny? At least that way they could help some guys get their foot in the door and bring a fresh voice to the shows.


I can't stand Rob Naylor on commentary.


----------



## smitlick

Naylor works for the WWE now so hes not even in the picture.

Just Listed These

ROH - Supercard of Honor V
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854150960#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - All Star Extravaganza III
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854153809#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Fifth Year Festival Liverpool
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854155430#ht_500wt_1202

ROH - Allied Forces
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854157760#ht_500wt_1202

ROH on HDNet Volume 2
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854159576#ht_510wt_1185

ROH on HDNet Volume 6
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854160983#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Final Battle 2010
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854162296#ht_500wt_1202

ROH The Battle of St Paul
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854163814#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Fueling The Fire
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854165215#ht_500wt_1202

ROH New Horizons
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854166511#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Respect Is Earned II
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854167201#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 2
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854168581#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Aries vs Richards
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854169575#ht_500wt_1202


*wXw - Dead End XI*

1. Emil Sitoci vs Anthony Zeus
**1/4

- Marty Scurll's music is more over then he is. During a promo after the first match he got chants of play the music.

2. Bernd Fohr vs Jonathan Gresham
**1/2

3. Kim Ray vs Shinya Ishikawa
**3/4

4. Drew Gulak vs Jon Ryan
**1/2

5. Willie Mack vs Tommy End
**3/4

6. Aaron Insane & Chris Rush vs Jay Skillet & Jason Hendrix
**

7. Shinya Ishikawa vs Jonathan Gresham
**

8. Jon Ryan vs Tommy End
*3/4

9. Freddy Stahl vs Jaysin Strife
**1/4

10. Karsten Beck & Big van Walter vs Marty Scurll & Axeman
***1/2

11. Shinya Ishikawa vs Tommy End
***​


----------



## TelkEvolon

Man, now AAW has Richards vs Finlay booked for their July show.


----------



## EmbassyForever

TelkEvolon said:


> Man, now AAW has Richards vs Finlay booked for their July show.


Holly crap

*Round Robin Challenge I*

1. American Dragon vs. Christopher Daniels ***3/4

2. Da Hit Squad vs. Prince Nana and "Towel Boy" Eric Tuttle w/ Simply Luscious N/A

3. Joey Matthews and Christian York vs. CW Anderson and Elax **1/2

4. Xavier vs. James Maritato **1/4

5. The Natural Born Sinners vs. Boogie Knights **

6. Paul London vs. Chris Marvel N/A

7. Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki ***1/4

8. Spanky vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/4

9. SATs vs. Divine Storm vs. Amazing Red and Brian XL ***1/4

10. Special Guest Referee: Ken Shamrock
Low Ki vs. American Dragon ****3/4


----------



## smitlick

Listed some more

ROH Salvation
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854330181#ht_500wt_1202

ROH End of an Age
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854333208#ht_500wt_1202

ROH All Star Extravaganza IV
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854335200#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Double Feature
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854337162#ht_546wt_1185

ROH Eye of the Storm
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854339108#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Breakout
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854341096#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Final Battle 2007
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854343093#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Southern Navigation
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854344637#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Return Engagement
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854347216#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Bluegrass Brawl
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854348442#ht_500wt_1202

ROH on HDNet Vol 10
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170854350749#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Platt

Spoiler: cover















One of the founding fathers of Ring of Honor, since he made his debut at the very first ROH event, Homicide has arguably been the most unpredictable man to ever set foot inside the squared circle. Coming to ROH from the streets of Brooklyn, Homicide proved to be a true wrestling dichotomy, just as capable of going hold-for-hold with the likes of CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, and Samoe Joe as he was of bringing utter chaos to ROH with his fights against Steve Corino and The Necro Butcher.

This is a collection of 16 of Homicide's classic ROH bouts including his controversial match with Steve Corino at the "One Year Anniversary Show", their infamous Barb Wire Match at "War of the Wire", World Title clashes with Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson, bloody battles with Colt Cabana, and international dream matches like his fight with Satoshi Kojima at "Final Battle 2003". Also include on this special 2-Disc release is Homicide's never-before-seen farewell speech from "Respect is Earned" after his departure in 2007.

This DVD set is a taste of what has made Homicide a legend in ROH; of just why those letters have also come to stand for Ring of Homicide. He is the original Rottweiler, the Natural Born Sinner, he is "The Notorious 187" Homicide!

Disc 1
1. Homicide vs. Steve Corino...One Year Anniversary 2/8/03
2. Homicide vs. CM Punk (#1 Contender's Trophy Match)...Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03
3. Homicide vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title Match)...Do or Die 5/31/03
4. Homicide vs. Steve Corino...Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03
5. Homicide vs. Steve Corino (No Rope Barbed Wire Match)...War of the Wire 11/29/03
6. Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima...Final Battle 2003 12/27/03
7. Homicide vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title Match)...ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04
8. Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson...ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04
9. Homicide vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title Match)...Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 1 7/23/04

Disc 2
1. Homicide vs. CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe...Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04
2. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Ghetto Street Fight)...Four Anniversary Show 2/25/06
3. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Chicago Street Fight)...Better Than Our Best 4/1/06
4. Homicide vs. Necro Butcher...Ring of Homicide 5/13/06
5. Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match)...Destiny 6/3/06
6. Homicide & Samoa Joe vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight)...Dethroned 11/25/06
7. Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match)...Final Battle 2006

DVD Bonus: Homicide's farewell from Respect Is Earned (first time ever on DVD)


----------



## Chismo

Finally! One of my favorite wrestlers.


----------



## smitlick

Anyone else watch YouShoot with Vince Russo? I thought it was ok. A bit long and a lot of it wasn't all that interesting but it wasn't boring.


*CZW - New Heights*

1. The Set vs The Blkout
*1/2

2. Ricky Reyes vs Ty Hagen
*

*3. UltraViolent Rules*
Matt Tremont vs Rory Mondo
**1/2

*4. CZW Wired TV Title*
Jake Crist vs AR Fox
***

- This shit with Larry & Cole was fucking ridiculous. How in the fuck does shit like that make the DVD...

*5. UltraViolent Rules* 
Necro Butcher vs Sami Callihan
*3/4

*6. CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Devon Moore vs Joker
**

*7. CZW UltraViolent Underground Title - Gusset Plate Death Match*
MASADA vs Danny Havoc
***3/4
Jesus christ. Havoc hitting MASADA in the arm with the Gusset was brutal.

8. The Runaways vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
**1/2

*9. BJW - 12/7/09 - BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title, Scaffold Death Match - one night carnival again*
Yuko Miyamoto vs Masashi Takeda
***1/2-***3/4​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

That Homicide set looks class, I might have to get that.

*AJ Styles vs. Davey Richards
Death Before Dishonor IV- 2006*

-Wow this match was disappointing, not necessarily bad just disappointing given the calibur of talent here and damn Davey Richards was huge back then, he really turned all of that girth into muscle didn't he? There was some good back and forth with some good spots thrown in but these guys never seemed to find a groove and the match overall lacked consistency, with hurt virutally all of their larger spots. I will however, admit the Ahmed Johnson chant was pretty funny. Decent match but you'd expect more.


----------



## Platt

Enjoy 10 great wrestling DVD's for the low price of $29.99!
And even better, every month you will get 10 new titles to select from!

*Please note that the 10 titles each month have
already been selected and no substitutions will be made**

This month you will receive the following titles (click link for more information on each)

PWG - Battle Of Los Angeles 2009 - Night 1
PWG - Battle Of Los Angeles 2009 - Night 2
FIP - Unfinished Business 2005
EVOLVE 8 - Style Battle
Highspots TV Volume 3
UWF - XXX Reunion 8/4/2007 (Jacksonville, NC)
SoCal Supercard
Brickhouse TV Season 4
Jillian Hall Shoot Interview
ECW Heatwave '95


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Listed another lot of DVDs on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221042538226#ht_546wt_1396


----------



## EmbassyForever

AAW Again, Twitter:


----------



## Manu_Styles

Awesome! looking foward to this and the show with the Richards vs Finlay


----------



## jawbreaker

EmbassyForever said:


> AAW Again, Twitter:


oh hey it's the battle of who can sell more obnoxiously and have worse facial expressions and more irritating fake intensity


----------



## seabs

_*AAW's only a smaller Indy so hopefully they attract the easier to watch Davey. His past matches in AAW have been good. With opponents like Sami and Finlay thought it could go either way. I have more faith in Davey/Sami being great than Davey/Finlay.*_


----------



## smitlick

Just tried to order the PWS and PWG shows that are up at Highspots for Presale and for some amazing reason it suddenly costs $15 to send 2 DVDs to Australia. I tried with just the 1 DVD and it was $12 for 1 DVD..... My last order with them only cost $10 for the 2 DVDs... Is there any reason as to why they suddenly raised there prices?


----------



## Platt

Since they changed the store software they use the prices seem to have gone up  and if you're not paying attention it also defaults to the most expensive shipping I almost paid $70 shipping for my last 2 DVD order by mistake.


----------



## Caponex75

Sami & Richards actually had a very good match last year. The ending of it was a little to much but I had a blast. Richards vs. Finlay should be great as long as we get no Forearm Exchanges and 2009 Richards shows up.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - A Tangled Web 4*

*1. Aerial Assault - Winner Gets a Wired Title Shot*
Pinkie Sanchez vs tHURTeen vs Ty Hagen vs Chrisjen Hayme vs Latin Dragon vs Hy-Zaya vs Ryan McBride vs 

Derek Frazier
**

*2. Drew Gulak Invitational*
Drolix vs Kit Osbourne vs Mister ???
N/R

*3. Winner Gets a Tag Title Shot*
The Set vs Blkout vs The Runaways vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
**1/2

- More fucking stupid Cole Callaway shit

4. Greg Excellent vs The Nigerian Nightmares
DUD
3 of the worst in the US easily

5. BJ Whitmer vs Sami Callihan
***

*6. UltraViolent Tables Match*
Rory Mondo vs Matt Tremont
**1/2

*7. CZW World Title Lumberjack Strap Match*
Devon Moore vs Sabian
**

*8. Two Ring Psycho Circus Tangled Web Match*
Scotty Vortekz vs Drake Younger
***​


----------



## Chismo

Hopefully Deathmachine Sami destroys Richards.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Long time ROH fans will remember the two tag team title reigns that BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs had together. They will also remember the circumstances that surrounded their dissolution, the woman involved, and the violence that followed for nearly a year as BJ & Jimmy tore into one another in numerous matches. The injuries accumulated over that time were severe, including a broken ankle for Whitmer, and when it finally culminated in a Steel Cage Match at “Supercard of Honor II”, a match that Jacobs won, neither man was quite the same.

Trace the line from there and you can see how this rivalry indirectly spawned The Age of The Fall, a group primarily consisting of Jacobs, Tyler Black, The Necro Butcher, & Lacey, and saw Jacobs at his most vile, bloodthirsty, and manipulative. The continuation of that thread would ultimately lead you to Jimmy’s exile from Ring of Honor following “End of An Age” and in turn bring you to the night Steve Corino brought him back into the fold as his sponsor. The events from there that have culminated in both Jacobs & Corino ally themselves with ROH World Champion Kevin Steen are all fresh in our minds…

The death of the tag team and the subsequent loss in the Cage Match also put BJ Whitmer on a downward spiral of his own as he suffered defeat after defeat, his own mental breakdown leading him into The Hangmen 3. That union became his downfall as their betrayal of Whitmer saw him evicted from ROH for years until his long-awaited, fan-demanded return at “Rise & Prove” when he impressed the world in his Proving Ground bout against Jay Lethal.

At “Synergy” in Chicago Ridge, Whitmer became embroiled in one of the most intense, enduring hates Ring of Honor has ever seen as he allied himself with El Generico to fight Jacobs & Steen in a tag team war that ROH officials were essentially forced to make a No DQ contest in order to insure it actually happened. Whitmer’s rivalry with Jacobs reignited that night as well, capped off with he & Generico picking up the victory after BJ delivered an Exploder Suplex through a table to Jimmy.

“I’d be lying if I didn’t say that felt good man.” BJ told ROHWrestling.com, “It’s been a long time coming, tossing Jimmy through that table, and watching him decide to side with Steen only proves how much he deserved it. To tell you the truth, when I saw Jimmy with Corino, saw him trying to be a better man; it gave me some hope that maybe our past could be put to rest. I really thought that maybe all that spilled blood could be put behind us and we could find that friendship we had before all the s*** and all the years got in the way. Well Jimmy, it looks like you fooled me and Ring of Honor and the world into thinking you changed. Or maybe you just fooled yourself into thinking you were strong? Well little buddy, it looks like me and you got a date one more time. Maybe you can show me I’m wrong, or maybe I can make you admit just how weak you are…”

It’s BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs in Pittsburgh, PA on 6/30/12 at The Rostraver Ice Gardens! It’s a renewal of one of the most heated rivalries in ROH’s history and tickets are available now!!!


----------



## DarloKid

hi guys here is my latest review from the UK indy scene over on pwponderings 

XWA GOLDRUSH 2011

http://www.pwponderings.com/2012/06/06/xwa-goldrush-2011/


----------



## KingCrash

While that Whitmer/Jacobs match will be fine, it just feels like they don't have any ideas for Jimmy so they just lazily throw him against Whitmer and hope to play on the past to get people to care.



JoeRulz said:


> Hopefully Deathmachine Sami destroys Richards.


I'd say he'll win, one thing I'll say is that in the couple of matches Sami's had in AAW he hasn't been as insufferable as in other places.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Whitmer sure looks like a unique star.


----------



## peep4life

I actually was a bj mark a few years back. But now i have little interest in this


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Down With The Sickness 2011*

1. Blkout vs The Runaways
*3/4

*2. CZW Wired Title*
Jake Crist vs Dustin Rayz
**3/4

3. Mr Tofiga vs Danny Havoc
*1/2

4. Earl vs Kit Osbourne
N/A

*5. CZW Jr Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs Greg Excellent
**3/4

*6. CZW Tag Title Match*
Philly's Most Wanted vs MK McKinnan & Trent7
**

*7. CZW World Title*
Devon Moore vs BJ Whitmer
**1/2

*8. CZW Ultraviolent & BJW Heavyweight Death Match Title - Kamikaze Death Match*
MASADA vs Ryuji Ito
**3/4
Wasn't the best ever beside a spot or two

9. Ricky Reyes vs Kekoa The Flyin Hawaiian
1/2*

10. Latin Dragon vs Alex Payne
*

11. Jun Kasai, Nick Gage & DJ Hyde vs Jaki Numazawa, Isami Kodaka & Masashi Takeda
**1/2


*ROH - Tag Team Turmoil 2011*

1. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs FutureShock
***1/4

2. The Bravado Brothers vs The Briscoe Brothers
**3/4

3. Mike Bennett vs Kenny King
**3/4

*4. ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Haas & Benjamin vs Generico & Cabana
**

5. FutureShock vs The Bravado Brothers
***

6. Mike Bennett vs Rhett Titus
**1/4

7. The American Wolves vs Elgin & Strong
***3/4​


----------



## EmbassyForever

_*PWG DDT 4 2012:*_

*DDT4 First Round Tag Team Match*
1. Fightin' Taylor Boys (Brian Cage-Taylor & Ryan Taylor) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) ***1/2

*DDT4 First Round Tag Team Match*
2. The Dynasty (Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) ***1/2 (i realyl liked it maybe cuz i'm Futures Shock's mark)

*DDT4 First Round Tag Team Match*
3. 2 Husky Black Guys (El Generico & Willie Mack) vs. Sami Callihan & Roderick Strong ***1/2

*DDT4 First Round Tag Team Match*
4. Super Smash Bros. (Player Uno & Stupefied) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) ****1/2 (on the same level with Future Shock - Bucks)

*DDT4 Semi-Final Round Tag Team Match*
5. 2 Husky Black Guys (El Generico & Willie Mack) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) ***

*DDT4 Semi-Final Round Tag Team Match*
6. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. Super Smash Bros. (Player Uno & Stupefied) ****1/4

*Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match*
7. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen (Champion) vs. Sami Callihan (Challenger) ***1/4

*DDT4 -Final Round Tag Team Match*
8. 2 Husky Black Guys (El Generico & Willie Mack) vs. Super Smash Bros. (Player Uno & Stupefied **** (why Steen lol'd so hard with the Big Boy joke? i didn't get it)


*Overall Rating:* WHAT A SHOW!!! this is the PWG i love. Really great show. 9.25/10.


----------



## Manu_Styles

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/hu...urn?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter








Huge Tag Team Main Event For ROH’s Wisconsin Return!


----------



## seabs

*There wasn't anything to get with the "His name is El Generico and HE'S A BIG BOY" line other than it being the greatest line since Dusty stopped commentating in WCW.*


----------



## The Streak

Just watched Progress chapter 1 and I've been blown away by Marty Scurll v Zack Sabre Jr. - ****1/4 easily, great british match. These 2 deserve a go in the US, definitely.


----------



## lewieG

Speaking of the god-tier commentary from the DDT4 Final, Steen's Roddy Strong impersonation and Excalibur going off at Steen for not liking community were hilarious too.


----------



## Bubz

Steen doesn't like Community? Man, he really is dead inside.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> .Starting Friday at 10AM and running until Monday at 10AM, it’s Dollar Days here at Ring of Honor with prices slashed on all in-stock ROH Event DVDs from 2005 – 2010, all ROH on HDNet DVDs, and all Straight Shootin’ DVDs!
> 
> - All ROH Live Event DVDs 2005-2009 are only $5!
> - All ROH Live Event DVDs from 2010 & all “ROH on HDNet” DVDs are only $10!!
> - All Straight Shootin’ DVDs are only $1!!!
> 
> Factor in your Ringside Member discount and you can knock another 15% those prices! If you’re not a member read here to check out all the details on how you can sign up and see all the additional benefits you can get for as low as $7.99/month!
> 
> This “Dollar Days” sale only runs until Monday morning at 10AM so don’t miss out on your chance to save big in the ROH Store!!!!!
> 
> .


Wow


----------



## jawbreaker

BUBZ said:


> Steen doesn't like Community? Man, he really is dead inside.


I gave up on Community after the first ten minutes of the pilot because it was the worst thing I'd ever seen on TV. Giving it another shot now because one of the chicks is a PWG fan and nope that pilot is still awful. Second episode is a bit better though.


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> I gave up on Community after the first ten minutes of the pilot because it was the worst thing I'd ever seen on TV. Giving it another shot now because one of the chicks is a PWG fan and nope that pilot is still awful. Second episode is a bit better though.


I'm a huge fan of the show BUT I agree the pilot is really bad. I picked the show up on DVD so I kept watching through and thankfully it gets a lot better.


*Shimmer - Volume 44*

1. Kellie Skater vs Davina Rose
*3/4

2. Taylor Made vs Veda Scott
*1/4

3. Kalamity vs Tomoka Nakagawa
**1/2

4. Neveah & Sassy Stephie vs Ashley Lane & Mia Yim
**1/2

5. Serena Deeb vs Yumi Ohka
***1/4

6. Melanie Cruise, Bonesaw, She Nay Nay & Mena Libra vs MsChif, Christina Von Eerie, Leva Bates & Allison 

Danger
**1/4

7. Jessie McKay vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
**3/4

8. Sara Del Rey vs Courtney Rush
***

9. Athena vs Mercedes Martinez
**1/4

10. LuFisto vs Kana
***1/4

11. Saraya Knight vs Britani Knight
***1/2

*12. Shimmer Tag Title Match*
Hamada & Kurihara vs The Canadian Ninjas
**3/4

*13. Shimmer Title Match*
Madison Eagles vs Cheerleader Melissa
***3/4


*EVOLVE 12 - Fox vs Callihan*

1. Adam Page vs Jake Manning vs Caleb Konley
*3/4

2. Alex Reynolds vs Mike Cruz
*1/2

3. Jigsaw vs Low Ki
**3/4

4. Finlay vs Jon Davis
**1/4

5. Chuck Taylor & Silas Young vs Johnny Gargano & Samuray Del Sol
**3/4

6. El Generico vs Ricochet
***1/2

*7. Evolutions End*
Sami Callihan vs AR Fox
***1/2

*ROH - No Escape*

1. Mike Bennett vs Andy Ridge
**1/2

2. Mark Briscoe vs Kenny King
**3/4

3. Jay Briscoe vs Rhett Titus
**1/2

4. FutureShock vs The American Wolves
****1/4

5. The House of Truth vs Coleman & Alexander
**3/4

6. Chris Hero vs Colt Cabana
**3/4

7. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs The Bravado Brothers
*1/2

*8. Cage Match*
Roderick Strong vs El Generico
***3/4​


----------



## musdy

BUBZ said:


> Steen doesn't like Community? Man, he really is dead inside.


I love the first season but I hated the second season.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*FIP X-FACTOR 
October 2005*

*Quick Thoughts: A solid enough show with two good matches and decent enough main event, otherwise a lot of short matches and otherwise skippable.*

-X Pac promo was kind of creepy, why did he keep touching his chest lol.

*Altar Boy Luke vs. Suicide*
-Yep this match sucked ass but thankfully it was short, Suicide was awful my goodness. ABL hit a completely pointless and uncessary top rope leg drop for the win.

*Rainman (Cory Chavis) vs. Benny Blanco vs. Evan Starsmore vs. Jaison Moore | Fray Style Elimination Match*
-Decent I guess, it was an alright short squash match for Rainman but other that nothing to really talk about here.

*Tony Mamaluke vs. Azrieal*
-Blah for the most part and didn't really pick up until the ending stretch. Tony did the bulk of the work here.

*Steve Madison & Erick Stevens vs. Jay Fury & Jerelle Clark vs. Ring Crew Express | 3 Way Tag Contender's Match*
-Can you say DA SPOTZ!? Some were good, others were bad. Short Match.

*Phil & Sean Davis w/SoCal Val vs. Ring Crew Express | FIP Tag Team Championship*
-Pretty standard Tag match, nothing blowaway and the finish was meh.

*Sal Rinuaro & Colt Cabana vs. Roderick Strong & Milano Collection AT*
-The match was pretty good, got a lot of time but you'd expect more from these guys. The home stretch really bumped up the match.

*Homicide vs. Austin Aries w/Dave Prazak | FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
-Good, sound match but the focus was on the Rainman interference a bit too much in this match which took away from the in-ring action. Nothing blowaway but good regardless.

*MAIN EVENT:
Sean Waltman vs. Jimmy Rave*
-Boy was Waltman gassing through this match, but I'll give him credit for working through it. Rave stalled a lot in this match which was very annoying and not in the good way. Decent enough big name comes-in type main event.

EVOLVE Triple Shot news.



> *We are back with a loaded DGUSA/EVOLVE Alerts. This edition will focus on the EVOLVE tripleshot in Florida in just three weeks. We have several major match announcements, a new DVD release and a great Weekly Special for you. Let's get to it....
> 
> June 8th: We can confirm now that both the June 28th and June 29th events will be on live iPPV at www.WWNLive.com. We are still trying to determine if June 30th will also be on live iPPV and will have word shortly. The iPPVs will be available for pre-order at WWNLive.com soon. They will feature the three tier pricing plan of $9.99 for the live showing only, $14.99 for the live showing and unlimited On Demand access and $24.99 for the live showing, unlimited On Demand access and the DVD of the EVOLVE card. Thank you for your support.
> 
> June 8th: The Florida tour will be June 28th in Ybor City, June 29th in St. Petersburg and June 30th in Jacksonville. All three events will now start at 7:30pm EST. These are all double headers with Florida Underground Wrestling. The FUW show will start at 7:30pm and the EVOLVE card will follow after a brief intermission. This means you get two cards for one ticket price! Both FUW and EVOLVE will also be broadcast worldwide on the live iPPVs for one low price. This is a deal that can't be beat! Get your tickets for all three events now in the DGUSA.tv Store or by calling 267-519-9744.
> 
> 
> June 8th: The 2nd annual Style Battle tournament will take place over the entire Florida tripleshot, but with an entirely new format. There will be four competitors, each with a distinct style. They will be in a round robin tournament over the course of the entire weekend. This is similar to the Dragon Gate USA Open The United Gate Title Tournament over a year ago. The first two competitors are last year's Style Battle winner AR Fox (representing high-flying) and Lince Dorado (representing Lucha Libre). We will have the other two participants announced early next week right here in DGUSA/EVOLVE Alerts.
> 
> June 8th: It all kicks off on June 28th in Ybor City, FL. In addition to the start of Style Battle, we have three major matches signed for this event. EVOLVE Wins & Best Record Leader Chuck Taylor will get a tough test as he will be faced with the debuting Colt Cabana.
> 
> June 8th: Also just signed for Ybor City is El Generico vs. Samuray Del Sol. This one pits two of the most exciting wrestlers on the planet in a veteran vs. rising star bout.
> 
> June 8th: We are all excited about the debut of all women's promotion SHINE Wrestling on July 20th in Ybor City, FL and on live iPPV at WWNLive.com. EVOLVE will present a SHINE Preview Match on June 28th. It will be Sara Del Rey vs. Santana Garrett at EVOLVE.
> 
> ___
> 
> June 8th: We'll take a break and let you digest those match announcements to let you know about the new DGUSA.tv Weekly Special. You can now get free shipping on all orders $50 or over in the United States and $75 or over for international orders. The best part is that DVD 2 and 3 Packs are still available for EVOLVE and DGUSA DVDs. A DVD 3 Pack Deal is $50, so if you order this in the United States you will get free shipping. This can also be used for tickets to all upcoming events, shirts, anything in the www.DGUSA.tv Store. When you check out simply enter the code "Colt Cabana" in the special instructions to get your shipping refund. If you can't find where to enter the code email us at [email protected] and you'll get your refund. Please note that you will be charged shipping at first, but will receive the refund shortly after you order.
> 
> June 8th: We have a huge match signed for June 29th in St. Petersburg, FL. Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor for the Open The Freedom Gate Title is set for this huge iPPV event. It doesn't get any bigger than this. We'll have much more on it in the upcoming weeks. Taylor doesn't want to wait for the DGUSA events on 7/28 in the Detroit area and 7/29 in Chicago. He'll get his shot on June 29th in Florida!
> 
> June 8th: El Generico vs. Silas Young in addition to two Style Battle tournament matches is also confirmed for June 29th. We'll have much more on this event next week.
> 
> June 8th: EVOLVE on June 30th in Jacksonville, FL will end the weekend with a bang as the finals of the Style Battle tournament will take place. Another grudge match has been signed as Samuray Del Sol will face Chuck Taylor. We'll have much more on this event next week.*


___
Got to say that the EVOLVE Tripleshot is looking really good with lots of potentially great matchups. I will say that I was not a fan of the last style battle they held but I'll go into this one with a clean slate. Looks like they're pushing Gargano and Taylor ahead no problems with that it should be fantastic if Chucky T leaves the bullshit at home. Defo happy for Generico/SDS and Generico/Young, some potentially strong matches right there. The SHINE showcase could be good as well.

Not happy Colt Cabana is going to be wrestling seriously Gabe keep him far away ugh.


----------



## Chismo

Generico/Del Sol, Generico/Young, Taylor/Del Sol, Gargano/Taylor for the OTFG and Style Battle II sound really fucking good so far. Hopefully Gabe is able to sign Finlay for this tripleshot, so we can get another load of potentially great matches.


----------



## FITZ

I don't see how Colt Cabana and Chuck Taylor will be able to wrestle a serious match.


----------



## Certified G

*CZW Tournament Of Death 8.5/Rewind*

Due to there being no clear cut winner at Tournament Of Death 8, DJ Hyde decided to throw a second Tournament Of Death to crown a winner. It's an old show but I'll warn anyway there's spoilers below..

1	Tournament of Death, Quarter Final - Caribbean Pits of Death Match - Ultraviolent Underground Title Match
Sami Callihan vs Danny Havoc
**

2	Tournament of Death, Quarter Final - 4 Corners of Fun Dog Collar Death Match
Thumbtack Jack vs Jon Moxley
**

3	Tournament of Death, Quarter Final - New Age Texas Death Match
MASADA vs Brain Damage
*1/2

4	Tournament of Death, Quarter Final - Pane in the Glass Deathmatch
Nick Gage vs John Zandig
**1/2

5	Triple Threat Match
Scotty Vortekz vs Greg Excellent and Rich Swann
**1/2
I think Ryan McBride was also scheduled for this match but for whatever reason he didn't wrestle. Also Drew Gulak was on commentary, I like a heel announcer but Drew just straight up buried everyone in this match. fpalm

6	Tournament of Death, Semi Final - Transylvania Death Match
Thumbtack Jack vs Sami Callihan
**

7	Tournament of Death, Semi Final - Home Run Derby Death Match
MASADA vs Nick Gage
**1/2

8	Devon Moore vs xOMGx
**

9	Tournament of Death, Final - House of Pain Death Match
Thumbtack Jack vs MASADA
***

Overal a decent show, the main event (and especially the spot with the syringes (sp?)) was one of the better deathmatches I've seen in a while. TOD9 is still my favorite so far but this was a nice little side-tournament.


----------



## seabs

*I'll take a sub 10 minute Cabana comedy match over most EVOLVE matches. Doesn't fit what the present EVOLVE as but they lost the image a while back anyway. It's just your typical Indy now. Only match that interests me from that lot is Generico/Silas.*


----------



## smitlick

*EVOLVE 13 - Gargano vs Fox*

1. Samuray Del Sol vs Jigsaw vs AR Fox vs Ricochet
***

2. Adam Page vs Silas Young
*

3. Caleb Konley vs Kyle Matthews
*1/2

4. Jake Manning vs Alex Reynolds
*3/4

5. Low Ki vs Jon Davis
***1/2

6. Chuck Taylor vs Mike Cruz
**

7. El Generico vs Sami Callihan
****

*8. Open The Freedom Gate Title*
Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox
***1/2

*AAW - Scars & Stripes 2011*

1. The Clash vs Zero Gravity
**1/4

2. Christian Faith vs Jesse Emerson
*1/4

3. Austin Manix vs Ryan Boz
N/A

4. Irish Airborne vs Ryan & Beverly
*3/4

*5. AAW Heritage Title*
Mason Beck vs Shane Hollister
***

*6. AAW Tag Titles*
Awesome Threesome vs Iron & Cabana
**1/4

7. Michael Elgin vs Brent B
**

8. Arik Cannon vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/4

9. Fontaine & Corbin vs Walker & Mattson
***1/4

*10. AAW Heavyweight Title 2/3 Falls*
Silas Young vs Dan Lawrence
***​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I don't have a problem with Colt Cabana, I like Colt but I'm" just not of fan of his current body of work. His commentary at the DGUSA weekend shows wasn't Colt Cabana which is why I didn't like it as most of this stuff came off forced and bland. If Colt's EVOLVE performance surprises me I don't mind taking my words back I've done it before. To say that Colt's midcard matches are better than most of EVOLVE matches is a bit ridiculous but regardless it's an opinion.
____

*FIP Evening the Odds
November 2007

Quick Thoughts: Ugh this show sucked ass, why did it suck ass so so much? The main event was really the only match that delivered it was as if they told everyone else to have as shitty a match as possible smh. Everyone in the main event worked hard but Roderick stole the show (not that it was hard to do on this show).*

*Erick Stevens vs. Pelle Primeau*
-Basic underdog match, Pelle was green as grass holy hell it was expected but you kind of expected Stevens to help him out here.

*Seth Delay vs. Derrick Dempsey*
-Slow and sloppy, shouldn't have been given that much time. Just not all that good.

*Kory Chavis vs. Davey Andrews*
-This match had a lot of dropkicks and 2 counts, short so it wasn't too bad and the pumphandle powerbomb was nice.

*Sal Rinauro vs. Phil Davis*
-A match that was like 6 minutes, lots and lots of stalling with a utterly pathetic run in.

*Sean Waltman vs. Shane Hagadorn*
-Squash pretty much.

*Steve Madison vs. Jerrelle Clark*
-Pretty decent match, the hurricanrana/monkey flip spot was nice and the SSP as well. All the flippy stuff at the end was pointless and out of place but overall this was a pretty good match, if only because all the other matches were that bad.

*Laduke Jakes vs. Jaison Moore & Evan Starsmore*
-Nothing squash but it was so short can you even call it that?

*Black Market vs. Altar Boy Luke & Flipper (6)*
-Short, by the number tag match. Luke did a good job of playing the Ricky Morton however that Flipper guy was so shit it was astounding.

*MAIN EVENT:
5 vs 5 Elimination Match
Strong, Waltman, Rinauro, Clark & Mamaluke vs. DP Associates (Danielson, Samoa Joe, Aries, Pearce & Rave)*
-Decent stuff here, the eliminations were very good and despite the lack of storytelling in the beginning they really managed to pick it up once the spotlight was on Strong. Aries brainbustered the shit out of Clark, Waltman eliminates Aries & Joe back to back, Danielson slaps a nasty leglock on Waltman among other spots. Yet again 2005 Roderick Strong showing his awesomeness, he really needs to get back to this.


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, I'm really not looking forward to Colt in EVOLVE and Dragon Gate USA. He's ridiculously overrated wrestler/character, and the best thing for EVOLVE is to find him someone who's not relevant yet (The Scene, Reynolds, Cruz, Jigsaw, etc.), so he's not able to plague match-cards and stories.


----------



## FITZ

He's a recognizable indy name and that's something that Evolve is lacking. I follow indy wrestling and I still wonder who some of the guys they book are.


----------



## KingCrash

I _watch_ EVOLVE and sometimes it's hard to tell the lower/mid card apart. Colt's fine in EVOLVE and could be used as a change of pace to freshen up the lower card, and as for commentary if they put him on again he can't be any worse then Low Ki.


----------



## Chismo

At least Low Ki is explaining his "actions", his character and what Evolve is all about (or should be).


----------



## KingCrash

Still doesn't help when I have to mute commentary to enjoy both of Generico's matches last doubleshot. Plus he comes off as a giant douche, which I don't think you want if you're going to eventually create an EVOLVE title belt with different rules to make it different then the Freedom Gate title and use Low Ki as the first champ.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah and he needs to speak the fuck up.. Could barely hear him during Generico/Callihan which apparently is a good thing.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

But Low-Ki is a heel, he's playing the arrogant douche veteran who thinks others doesn't live up to his expectations of what pro wrestling should be. In that regard wouldn't it make sense that Ki come off as heelish and unlikeable on commentary?


----------



## seabs

*It's go away heat though. Go away heat is bad whether you're a heel or not. *


----------



## Chismo

LOL, how it's go away heat? Do you see people losing their sleep because of it? Do you see peple on social media losing their mind because of Low Ki? PPV buyrates?


----------



## smitlick

JoeRulz said:


> LOL, how it's go away heat? Do you see people losing their sleep because of it? Do you see peple on social media losing their mind because of Low Ki? PPV buyrates?


More than 400 people would actually have to watch it first for this to happen


*wXw Broken Rulz XI*

1. Karsten Beck vs Darin Corbin
**

2. Bernd Fohr vs Willie Mack vs Jonathan Gresham vs 2-Face
**3/4

3. Freddy Stahl vs Drew Gulak
**1/2

4. Johnny Moss & Emil Sitoci vs The Sumerian Death Squad
***

5. Arik Cannon vs Kim Ray
**1/2

6. Marty Scurll vs Jaysin Strife
**3/4

7. Fit Finlay vs Jon Ryan
***3/4

*8. wXw World Wrestling Unified Title*
Big van Walter vs Axeman
***1/2​


----------



## seabs

*His commentary ruined the Generico/Ricochet match for me and his matches haven't been very good bar the Davis match. So yeah he's putting me off watching EVOLVE.*


----------



## jawbreaker

I don't want to watch a company that hires Low Ki, so yeah.


----------



## TelkEvolon

jawbreaker said:


> I don't want to watch a company that hires Low Ki, so yeah.


You stopped watching PWG?


----------



## FITZ

I'm hoping that when these shows come out on DVD that I can just turn off the commentary so then I won't care. Can't believe they're only up to Evolve 10 with their shows.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw - Surprise*

1. Jonathan Gresham vs Marty Scurll
***1/4

2. Earl, 2Face & Bernd Fohr vs Keel Inkasso (Sasa Keel, Chris Rush & Aaron Insane)
**1/2

3. Karsten Beck vs Emil Sitoci
***1/4

4. Drew Gulak vs Axeman
***

5. Freddy Stahl & Kim Ray vs Johnny Moss & Jon Ryan
***

6. 2Face vs Jaysin Strife
**1/2

7. Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs The Sumerian Death Squad
***1/2

*8. wXw Unified World Wrestling Title*
Big van Walter vs Finlay
***1/4​


----------



## erikstans07

Since when does everyone dislike Low Ki's ring work? I still enjoy watching him. I can understand maybe disliking his commentating or disliking him as a person, but he's still a beast in the ring and very entertaining. I think he's been pretty damn consistent his whole career.


----------



## Chismo

Low Ki did not have a single bad match since the comeback to Gabe.

Ahtu - squash
BxB Hulk - great match (***1/4)
PAC - great match (***3/4)
Mercury Rising trios - fantastic stuff (****)
El Generico - pretty good too (***1/4)
Jigsaw - good shit (**1/2 if I remember, need to re-watch)
Jon Davis - great match (***+, need to re-watch)

Not to mention his last year's almost-masterpiece with Claudio, and his great New Japan shit from this year.


----------



## Platt




----------



## KingKicks

Generico/Ricochet, Elgin/Mack and SSB/Bucks look pretty awesome. Looking forward to seeing them (when Seabs releases a best of 2012 set :side


----------



## smitlick

Low Ki having *** star matches is a disappointment when he should be having much better matches and is known for having great matches instead of just good....


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH A Night of Appreciation:*

Hit Squad vs. Christopher Street Connection vs. Prince Nana & Simply Luscious N/A (Hit Squad are awesome)
Jay Briscoe vs. Tony Mamaluke **1/2
James Maritato vs. Xavier vs. Scoot Andrews **1/2
Low Ki vs. AJ Styles ****1/4
Christopher Daniels vs. Donovan Morgan *3/4
Gauntlet Series with Spanky, American Dragon, Michael Shane, Paul London ***1/2
Eddie Guerrero & Amazing Red vs. SAT ***1/2


----------



## Chismo

smitlick said:


> Low Ki having *** star matches is a disappointment when he should be having much better matches and is known for having great matches instead of just good....


You think it's easy to have a *** match? It takes a helluva effort do enter that territory. And "much better matches" than *** stars usually mean MOTYCs, and there's few wrestlers on Earth currently who can go there on a regular basis: Bryan, Punk, Styles, Aries, Generico and few Puro wrestlers. 

Give me ***+ matches all day long, baby!


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I will say that while Ki isn't busting out MOTYCs every show, his matches have been enjoyable and consistent, I'll take that over a total stinkfest of a match anyday.
_____
*FIP Attack of the Masked Flippers- December 2005
Quick Thoughts: Unlike FIP's Evening the Odds which was a complete mountain of goat shit, this was a much more enjoyable show. Very consistent throughout and a very strong opener, the main event was crap but everything else pretty much did its job.*
___

*Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson*
-Very strong opener with Danielson doing a great job of working over Strong, the match got a lot of time and there was great back and forth especially down the ending stretch with a solid finish. This was a great opener, not the level of their ROH matches that year but great nonetheless.

*Seth Delay vs. Kanagas vs. Chasyn Rance vs. Jaison Moore vs. Benny Blanco- Five Way Frenzy Match*
-Lots of spots for 7 minutes, entertaining enough.

*Colt Cabana vs. Milano Collection AT*
-Good fun match with your typical Colt stuff and Milano played along well, the finish was sudden but whatever a fun midcard match.

*Sal Rinauro vs. Kory Chavis*
-Decent one-sided match, more or less an extended squash but the finish with SoCal Val's purse was atrocious smh.

*Steve Madison & Erick Stevens vs. Jerrelle Clark & Jay Fury- Anything Goes Match*
-A fun brawl that ended up being rather good and all 4 guys came in with their work boots on; good stuff.

*Sean Waltman & Azrieal vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce*
-Decent tag match, Waltman was on the apron most of the match. A bit chaotic at times but didn't take away from the match too much.

*Phil & Sean Davis vs. FLIPPER #7 & FLIPPER #8*
-Pretty crappy main event, only went like 4-5 minutes and it was mostly comedic stuff. They didn't go out of the way to hide the identity of Colt (#7) and Sal (#8) but if anything the match itself was passable I guess.


----------



## FITZ

ChikarasaurasRex: How to Hatch a Dinosaur 

Really wish this had been a few weeks earlier so I could have been in Philly for the show but I'll do my best to enjoy it anyway and not complain about not being there. 


*Ophidian vs. UltraMantis Black*

Match starts with some deviousness where we see Ultra Mantis stomp on Ophidian's hand and then we see Ophidian do an old school Back Rake. The match as really fun, could have done without all the chops because they were kind of weak, but still found myself really enjoying the match. The crowd was really into everything as well and they fucking love UltraMantis. The place exploded when he kicked out of the mist. Most of the moves were executed perfectly and they kept a nice pace and it last just the ring length for the opener. 
*****


_Loser Leaves Town:_
*Dasher Hatfield and Mr. Touchdown vs. Colt Cabana and Mixed Martial Archie *

This was nothing like I expected. Archie was hilarious with his random MMA moves that he would just throw into the match but that was really the extent of the comedy. Archie took a huge bump a few minutes into the match and we saw Cabana stuck on his own for a fairly long time. Mr. Touchdown did a good job of just being a huge jerk, which I was able to gather is what his character is supposed to be. One of my favorite moments of seeing how big of a jerk Mr. Touchdown was when he shoved both Dasher and Colt off the ropes and onto the floor so he could win by count out. He clearly didn't care at all about his partner and he would have won the match but at that point Archie came back in his Marchie Archie gear and got the hot tag. The crowd was really behind Archie when he got in the ring. Veronica made an appearance and didn't seem to side with either Arhcie or Touchdown until she made her choice after the match.

The action itself wasn't anything all that incredible but some great story telling. Dasher and Touchdown make a great team as their heel/face dynamic is really interesting to watch and it should only get more interesting now that they have 3 points. The fall of Archibald Peck was also well done. His reactions to Veronica were perfect and you just wanted to give him a hug when everything was done. 
**** *


_Ladder Match:_
*Gran Akuma vs. Icarus *

The ladder was the real star of this match. On two occasions the ladder just fell on top of Icarus after he had hit a move onto Akuma. There were some other pretty brutal spots that they hit onto the ladders and I was certainly able to sense some of the heat between them. I would have liked a few more false finishes and maybe even a big battle atop the ladder but I think they were limited with that due to the really odd position of the contract above the ring. Another good match though and something really different then the type of matches we normally get in Chikara. 
****1/4 *


Kobald and the Batiri vs. Sara Del Rey and Saturyne

Pretty old school structure of the match where the Batiri got in a lengthy control segment. I found it odd that they did it against Del Rey instead though (ironically the commentators just said the same thing seconds after I finished watching it). The commentators did explain that the feud was really between Sara and the Baitiri so that made the control segment make a lot more sense. Delirious showing up and causing a DQ was kind of weird and I wasn't a fan of it happening but I'm not someone that's up to date on exactly what's going on with Chikara. This was still a good match and I have to say that the Batiri had some really awesome strings of moves that they were able to hit. SDR and Saturyne both any big moves hit on them amazingly. Just wish it had a better finishing stretch and ending.
***3/4*


_Mask vs. Hair:_
*Tim Donst vs. Hallowicked
*
Donst cuts and awesome promo where we see him eating cereal out of Hallowicked's YLC and complaining that Cocco Puffs taste better in his YLC. Donst was a great heel in the match. You would see him string some nice moves together only to end up doing something like biting Hallowicked. Donst grabbing both of the YLC and parading around the ring was also a great moment. Donst even had some supporters in the crowd, which isn't normal to see from a heel in Chikara. Hallowicked was really good in this match as well. He was playing pure babyface but sold the beat down well and his comebacks were well done. The ending stretch was as suspenseful as you could hope for and brought the match to the next level. I'm really not a fan of matches being restarted and this one was as Donst had won the match but Bryce caught him with the rope he choked Hallowicked out with. Overall though the crowd was great and they tore the house down. Great match. Loved Donst's post match reactions as well.
****3/4 *


*Gekido vs. Eddie Kingston, Jigsaw, Mike Quackenbush, Green Ant, and Solider Ant
*
Fire Ant was supposed to be in the match but he was taken out by Gekido took him out and an "injured" Mike Quackenbush made a surprise return to be the 5th man. Tensions were really high during this match and a few times it just erupted into an all out brawl. There were lots of attempts at ripping masks off as well. The match was a lot of fun with a big dive off the balcony from Green Ant. With 10 guys they were also able to keep up a great pace. Not so sure how much I liked the faces just going over the new big heels but I'm sure this will lead to something much more interesting in the long run. Another really good match and whenever they decide to have a big feud ender it should be incredible. 
****1/2 *

_
Campeones de Parejas:_
*The Young Bucks vs. F.I.S.T(c)*

Rather amusing watching both teams heel it up against each other. Wathcing this match gets me really annoyed that I read the Bucks won't be appearing for ROH regularly anymore. The Bucks played the invaders trying to take the belts from Chikara and bring them to ROH. The first two falls were OK but it wasn't until the thrid fall that this was kicked into the next level. Once the crowd saw what was going on they started to cheer for FIST, which was cool to see. This was just about on the same level as the Hair vs. Mask match. Lots of fun spots with a compelling story. 
****3/4 *


From top to bottom this is one of the all around best indy show I've seen in a while. Everything was good. It's lacking that one stand out match that wouyld bring the show to the next level but this is still a really easy to watch and overall good show. The storylines that they have going have me really interested in Chikara again.


----------



## Bubz

Chicharito™ said:


> Generico/Ricochet, Elgin/Mack and SSB/Bucks look pretty awesome. Looking forward to seeing them (when Seabs releases a best of 2012 set :side


Yeah those three matches look sick. My life has been sorely lacking PWG this year it seems. I need to get on DDT4 too.


----------



## FITZ

BUBZ said:


> Yeah those three matches look sick. My life has been sorely lacking PWG this year it seems. I need to get on DDT4 too.


Multimedia section had some working links in it last night. 

I'll probably be watching that in the next few days. Not sure if I want to watch that or Slammiversary next since I heard that TNA put on a really good show.


----------



## smitlick

JoeRulz said:


> You think it's easy to have a *** match? It takes a helluva effort do enter that territory. And "much better matches" than *** stars usually mean MOTYCs, and there's few wrestlers on Earth currently who can go there on a regular basis: Bryan, Punk, Styles, Aries, Generico and few Puro wrestlers.
> 
> Give me ***+ matches all day long, baby!


Yes but Ki was one of those guys. Now hes not, thats why its disappointing. Hes had matches with Red, Generico, Davey and various others that you would expect MOTYC from instead your just left disappointed by Ki doing his fake MMA shit.


----------



## KingCrash

And then add Ki's sometimes disappointing matches his insufferable personality and you can see why some can't be bothered with him in EVOLVE & DGUSA. Which is bad because when/if they decide to do an EVOVLE title clearly Ki's going to be the first one to hold it



TaylorFitz said:


> I'm hoping that when these shows come out on DVD that I can just turn off the commentary so then I won't care. Can't believe they're only up to Evolve 10 with their shows.


And Gabe wonders why people pirate the ippv. It's June and he's just now releasing the November shows for DGUSA. I know Sal's had health issues but that's ridiculous.


----------



## Certified G

TaylorFitz said:


> Multimedia section had some working links in it last night.
> 
> I'll probably be watching that in the next few days. Not sure if I want to watch that or Slammiversary next since I heard that TNA put on a really good show.


Yep, Slammiversary was awesome. I'd definitely recommend watching it as it's one of the best PPV's this year and one of the best TNA PPV's ever.


----------



## Platt

Ring of Honor joins forces with Chikara to present "Unity" from April 28th in Chicago Ridge, IL featuring The Briscoe Brothers vs. Jogsaw & Hallowicked for the World Tag Team Titles; Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly; Kevin Steen & Jimmy Jacobs vs. El Generico & BJ Whitmer, a six man tag with ROH vs. Chikara, The All Night Express vs. The House of Truth; plus more!

1. First Time Ever Tag Team Match: Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin vs. The All Night Express
2. "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett vs. Mike Sydal
3. The Young Bucks vs. The Bravado Brothers
4. Grudge Tag Team Match: Kevin Steen & Jimmy Jacobs vs. El Generico & BJ Whitmer
5. ROH vs. Chikara: Jay Lethal, Adam Cole, & TJ Perkins vs. The Colony
6. First Time Ever Tag Team Match: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Team Ambition (ROH World Champion) Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly
7. World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jigsaw & Hallowicked



Ring of Honor returned to Dayton, OH on April 29th featuring two championship matches including Davey Richards vs. Adam Cole for the ROH World Title and The Briscoe Brothers vs. Wrestling's Great Tag Team for the World Tag Team Championships. Also, Jey Lethal battles Roderick Strong in a hard-hitting 2/3 Falls contest, El Generico vs. Kyle O'Reily, & more.

1. The All Night Express vs. Chris Silvio & Mohammad Ali Vaez
2. Michael Elgin vs. Sampson Walker
3. Special Attraction: Kevin Steen vs. BJ Whitmer
4. First Time Ever in ROH: El Generico vs. Kyle O'Reilly
5. TJ Perkins vs. Mike Mondo
6. "Showdown in the Sun" Rematch: 2 Out Of 3 Falls: Roderick Strong vs. Jay Lethal
7. World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team
8. ROH World Title Match: Davey Richards vs. Adam Cole


----------



## Chismo

What's up with ROH and the "Rise" word these days?


----------



## smitlick

They used Rising Above in 2007


----------



## EmbassyForever

Yeah it was an iPPV. The covers looks good imo, the card is great, can't wait for Cole vs. Richards cuz everyone said that was awesome as Elgin vs. Richards..

Rising Above cover:
http://www.rohwrestling.com/sites/default/files/risingabove2012dvdfinal.jpg


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, and 2008, right? 2007 had Nigel/Aries and 2008 had Nigel/Bryan.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Actually they called it Rising Above 2009 i think, but yeah the Main Event was Nige/Danielson.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw Fight Club 2011*

1. Karsten Beck vs Bad Bones
**1/2

2. Emil Sitoci vs Chris Rush
*1/2

3. MASADA vs Kim Ray
**1/2

4. Freddy Stahl vs Jon Ryan
**

5. Axeman vs Chuck Taylor
**3/4

*6. wXw Tag Titles*
Adam Cole & Drew Gulak vs The Wanderers
***

7. Anthony Zeus & Big van Walter vs Yoshihito Sasaki & Yuko Miyamoto
***1/4

8. Dick Togo vs Marty Scurll
***3/4

9. El Generico vs Sami Callihan
***​


----------



## Chismo

smitlick said:


> Yes but Ki was one of those guys. Now hes not, thats why its disappointing. Hes had matches with Red, Generico, Davey and various others that you would expect MOTYC from instead your just left disappointed by Ki doing his fake MMA shit.


It's not fair to expect from wrestlers to deliver MOTYCs left and right, tbh, it's just impossible. And I'm not gonna even argue with your "fake MMA shit" statement, lmao.


----------



## Rah

*troll post*



JoeRulz said:


> What's up with ROH and the "Rise" word these days?


because they're floundering and trying to bullshit and lie their way out of the truth so their fans won't realise

I'm not sure what the issue is. It's not like WWE use new names every year.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Fight Club: Pro - Project Mayhem*

Night 2 - 24/9/11

1. Emil Sitoci vs MK McKinnan vs Jim Hunter
**1/2

2. Big van Walter & Dan Ryder vs Dave Mastiff & Trent 7
**1/2

3. Spud vs Jonathan Gresham vs Adam Cole
**3/4

4. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
**1/2

5. Devon Moore vs Clint Margera
**1/4

6. Yuko Miyamoto vs Jimmy Havoc
***

7. DJ Hyde vs Sami Callihan
***1/4

Night 3 - 25/9/11

1. Devon Moore vs DJ Hyde
**

2. Emil Sitoci vs Spud vs Jonathan Gresham vs Jim Hunter
**1/2

*3. wXw Unified Title Match*
Big van Walter vs Trent 7 vs Dave Mastiff
***1/2

4. MK McKinnan vs Adam Cole
****

5. Yuko Miyamoto vs Yoshihito Sasaki
***1/4

6. Devon Moore vs Yuko Miyamoto
**


*ROH - Gateway To Honor*

1. Tommaso Ciampa vs Andy Ridge
**

2. Jay Briscoe vs TJ Perkins
***

3. Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs vs The Bravado Brothers
**3/4

4. Michael Elgin vs Grizzly Redwood
*1/2

*5. ROH Tag Titles*
Future Shock vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team
***1/4

6. Mia Yim vs MsChif
*

7. Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe
**1/2

8. Mike Bennett vs El Generico
**3/4

9. The American Wolves vs The All Night Express
****​


----------



## The Streak

ROH Summer Of Punk DVD:

CM Punk v Austin Aries
****1/4 - Best match on the dvd

CM Punk v Jay Lethal
*** - Ok match, nothing special but perfectly watchable

CM Punk v Roderick Strong
***3/4 - Some nice stuff, plodded a bit for me though.

CM Punk v James Gibson
***1/2 - Pretty brutal fight

CM Punk v Christopher Daniels
*** - Watched the first 20 minutes and was bored shitless, skipped to 10 minutes before the end and it was electric. Ridiculously lengthy match, for no reason.

CM Punk v James Gibson v Samoa Joe v Christopher Daniels
**** - 2nd best match on the set

CM Punk v Colt Cabana
*** - 'Moment' more than a match

Segments/Angles
***** - Amazing, really makes the set. The Contract signing and the Foley promo are absolutely brilliant.

Overall: 1 great match, 1 good one, and some acceptable ones, along with the segments included made this pretty enjoyable for me.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Survival of the Fittest 2011*

1. The Bravado Brothers vs The Briscoe Brothers
**

2. Kyle O'Reilly vs Andy Ridge
**1/4

3. Mike Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
***

4. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Kenny King vs Adam Cole
***

5. Steve Corino vs El Generico
**3/4

6. Roderick Strong vs Rhett Titus
**1/2

7. Jay Lethal & Davey Richards vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team
***3/4

*8. Survival of the Fittest 2011 Final*
Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong
***3/4 


*ROH - Glory By Honor X*

1. Mike Bennett vs Michael Elgin vs Grizzly Redwood vs Adam Cole
***1/4

2. Jimmy Jacobs vs Tommaso Ciampa
*1/2

3. Tommaso Ciampa vs Harlem Bravado
N/A

4. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/2

5. The Briscoes vs The Young Bucks
***1/4

6. Roderick Strong vs Jay Lethal
***1/4

*7. ROH Tag Titles*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs All Night Express
***1/4

*8. ROH World Title*
Davey Richards vs El Generico
***3/4


*CZW - Betretet Die Combat Zone 2 - 1/10/11*

1. Marty Scurll vs Drew Gulak
**1/2

2. Jon Ryan vs Kanjura Hoshino
**

3. Team BJW (Yoshihito Sasaki, Ryuji Ito & Yuko Miyamoto) vs Team wXw (Axeman, Kim Ray & Freddy Stahl)
***1/2

*4. CZW Jr Heavyweight Title*
Chuck Taylor vs Adam Cole
***1/4

*5. wXw World Tag Team Titles*
The Wanderers vs The Sumerian Death Squad
***

*6. Street Fight*
DJ Hyde vs MASADA
***1/4
Chucky T & Drew Gulak are on commentary from here on I believe. They are fantastic. 

*7. CZW World Title Drunken Scaffold Match*
Devon Moore vs Danny Havoc
*

*8. wXw Unified World Title*
Big van Walter vs Sami Callihan
***3/4​


----------



## PulseGlazer

TelkEvolon said:


> You stopped watching PWG?


It's been about a year since that fed booked him. But carry on, wouldn't want the facts to get in the way of your snide trolling attempts on vocal smarks.


----------



## Chismo

PulseGlazer said:


> It's been about a year since that fed booked him. But carry on, wouldn't want the facts to get in the way of your snide trolling attempts on vocal smarks.


It's worse than this?ˇ



jawbreaker said:


> I don't want to watch a company that hires Low Ki, so yeah.


----------



## PulseGlazer

I don't see a problem with anything jawbreaker says, even if I don't always agree with him.


----------



## Chismo

Random re-watch:









*EVOLVE 12: Fox vs. Callihan*


Caleb Konley vs. Adam Page vs. Jake Manning **

Alex Reynolds vs. Mike Cruz **1/2

Low Ki vs. Jigsaw **1/2

Fit Finlay vs. Jon Davis ***

Johnny Gargano & Samuray Del Sol vs. Chuck Taylor & Silas Young **1/2

Ricochet vs. El Generico ***1/2
*
Evolution's End*
AR Fox vs. Sami Callihan *****1/4*


This was a mediocre show until the last two great matches. Make no mistake, there was no bad matches in low and midcard, but everything seemed unspectacular because of the rough venue and a lack of better crowd reactions. The 3-Way opener was decent, Reynolds/Cruz and Low Ki/Jigsaw were two really good matches, but needed few more exciting minutes to enter the *** territory, in order to justify the extremely careful and methodic wrestling before the finishing sequences (especially the Low Ki/Jigsaw match). 

Finlay and Davis had a grappling/scientific clinic, the work was very defensive and methodical here, plenty of mat based games. The match was much more even, because Davis is bigger and tougher than Callihan, so if you expect an extended squash, you'll be disappointed. Some people liked this, some didn't, but I think the match was great, I really appreciate slow paced matches with a lot of tactics and careful wrestling. Plus, the match ended very realistically. The tag team match was good, but nothing special, while Generico and Ricochet had one helluva bout. Very competitive match, and Low Ki on commentary was great in explaining his character, the story of the match (and wrestling in general) and what EVOLVE is all about (or should be). 

The main event is even better on a re-watch. I like the match gimmick, and it really felt like a feud ender. Sami was as intense as always, but Fox was the star here – he was working the crowd very well, and his high-flying shit was breath taking. Some moves were batshit crazy and dangerous. His selling was on and off, but it didn't bother me for some reason. Excellent main event, MOTYC.


----------



## jawbreaker

TelkEvolon said:


> You stopped watching PWG?


I'll make exceptions, plus there's a fast forward button. But it was his PWG run last year that made me realize I don't really want to watch Low Ki any more. If they brought him back, I'd probably still watch (eventually) but it's not like I'd be happy about it. And him being in EVOLVE makes me not really want to watch EVOLVE. Which sucks because I was like the biggest EVOLVE fan ever once.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWS WrestleReunion:*

Arik Royal vs. Adam Page N/A 

New Age Outlaws vs. Steiner Brothers N/A but hell i enjoyed it a lot

World of Sports Rules
Fit Finlay vs. Colt Cobana **1/2

The Unholy Alliance vs. The 7OH!4 *** 

Mascarita Dorada vs. DEMUS 316 ***

Street Fight
Tommy Dreamer vs. Kevin Steen ***1/2

Roderick Strong vs. "Man Scout" Jake Manning **1/4 

Davey Richards vs. Harry Smith ****

Great Sasuke & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks ****

Legends Battle Royal DUD


----------



## Chismo

jawbreaker said:


> I'll make exceptions, plus there's a fast forward button. But it was his PWG run last year that made me realize I don't really want to watch Low Ki any more. If they brought him back, I'd probably still watch (eventually) but it's not like I'd be happy about it. And him being in EVOLVE makes me not really want to watch EVOLVE. Which sucks because I was like the biggest EVOLVE fan ever once.


Did you like his match with Claudio? It was fantastic, IMO. ****


----------



## TelkEvolon

PulseGlazer said:


> It's been about a year since that fed booked him. But carry on, wouldn't want the facts to get in the way of your snide trolling attempts on vocal smarks.


That's probably why I said "you stopped watching PWG?", referring to the past when PWG actual booked him and not "you don't watch PWG anymore?"

Common sense could tell you that, your own snide comments obviously can't.

:flip


----------



## jawbreaker

JoeRulz said:


> Did you like his match with Claudio? It was fantastic, IMO. ****


That was the one match in his PWG run I enjoyed (probably in large part because he actually lost). Think I went ***3/4 on it, thought it was a bit of a Claudio carryjob which isn't really a knock because Claudio's PWG title run was one of the best runs a wrestler has had in recent memory match-quality wise.


----------



## smitlick

*NEW - Autumn Ambush 2011*

1. Finlay vs Caleb Konley
**1/2

*2. No DQ*
Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk
***1/4



Just listed a Wrestling DVD Grab Bag on Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170861875298#ht_1938wt_1185


*CZW/wXw/Big Japan - 18+ Underground - Triangle of UltraViolence*

Night 1 (2/10/11)

1. Yoshihito Sasaki vs Jon Ryan
**

2. Tommy End vs Bad Bones
**

3. Devon Moore vs Jaki Numazawa
**1/2

4. Kankuro Hoshino vs Danny Havoc
**3/4

5. Bernd Fohr vs Yuko Miyamoto
***1/4

6. Bernd Fohr, Big van Walter, Adam Cole & Drew Gulak vs Sami Callihan, Marty Scurll, Chuck Taylor & 2Face
***3/4
AMAZING. Adam & Marty have a gay off where Marty pretends to bang Chucky T, then Adam trumps him by dancing and singing with Gulak to the Backstreet Boys "I Want it that Way". They slow dance and sadly get broken up. Then after the match Gulak kisses Adam. AMAZING.

7. MASADA vs DJ Hyde
***

8. Ryuji Ito vs Jimmy Havoc
***

Night 2 (3/10/11)

1. Jon Ryan vs MASADA
**1/2

2. Jaki Numazawa vs Danny Havoc
**1/2

3. Ryuji Ito vs Yuko Miyamoto
**3/4

4. Marty Scurll & Devon Moore vs DJ Hyde & Karsten Beck
**

5. El Generico vs Chuck Taylor vs Adam Cole vs Drew Gulak
***1/4

6. Kankuro Hoshino vs Jimmy Havoc
**1/2

*7. wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Match*
Big Van Walter vs Yoshihito Sasaki
***1/2

8. MASADA vs Danny Havoc vs Ryuji Ito
***

*PWG - Steel Wolf*

1. Peter Avalon, Freddy Bravo & Ray Rosas vs Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae
**3/4

2. Rocky Romero vs TJ Perkins
**3/4

3. Fightin' Taylor Boys vs The RockNES Monsters
***1/4

4. Willie Mack vs Davey Richards
**3/4

5. The Dynasty vs Los Luchas
**1/2

6. Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor
***1/4

7. The Young Bucks vs Future Shock
***3/4

8. Kevin Steen vs El Generico
****1/2

*CZW - Cerebral*

1. Kit Osbourne vs Mr Tofiga
N/A

*2. CZW Wired Title*
Jake Crist vs The Latin Dragon
**1/4

3. Azrieal & Bandido Jr vs The Set
**1/2

4. Ruckus vs Ryan Slater
*

5. Alex Colon vs Joe Gacy
*1/2

6. Dave Crist vs Dustin Rayz
**1/2

7. Adam Cole & DJ Hyde vs Greg Excellent & Sami Callihan
***

8. Philly's Most Wanted vs Derek Frazier & Ryan McBride
*1/2

*9. CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Devon Moore vs AR Fox
**

*10. Swinging For The Fences Death Match*
Brain Damage vs Matt Tremont
**
Brain Damage going over gives me exactly that. How DJ thought it would be a good idea for Tremont to lose is beyond me.


*CZW - Deja Vu 6*

1. BJ Whitmer vs Sugar Dunkerton vs Alex Colon vs Simon Sezz vs HyZaya vs Stitch Sypher vs Aaron Extreme vs Aaron Epic
**3/4

2. Latin Dragon vs Ryan McBride
**1/4

3. Jonathan Gresham vs Drew Gulak
**

4. AR Fox vs Uhaa Nation
***1/4

*5. UltraViolent Rules*
Sami Callihan vs DJ Hyde
**3/4

6. The Messiahs of the New Age vs Irish Airborne
***

*7. CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Devon Moore vs Scotty Vortekz vs Drake Younger
**1/4

*8. CZW UltraViolent Underground Title - Barbed Wire Madness*
MASADA vs Matt Tremont vs Necro Butcher vs Danny Havoc
***


*CZW - Night of Infamy 10: Ultimatum*

1. Uhaa Nation vs Aaron McCormick
*1/2

2. Greg Excellent vs Mia Yim
**

3. The Nation of Intoxication vs The Gulak Campain For a Better Combat Zone
*

4. Ryan McBride vs AR Fox
**

*5. CZW Tag Titles*
Azrieal & Bandido Jr vs Philly's Most Wanted
**3/4

6. BLK OUT vs The Runaways & Alex Payne
*3/4

*7. CZW World Title*
Devon Moore vs MASADA
**1/4

*8. CZW Jr Heavyweight Title*
Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
***3/4

*wXw - 11th Anniversary*

1. Kim Ray vs 2Face vs Freddy Stahl vs Karsten Beck
**

2. Keel Inkasso vs Bernd Fohr, Earl & Toby Blunt
**

3. Nigel McGuiness vs Jon Ryan
***1/4

4. Eddie Edwards vs Axeman
***3/4

5. Zack Sabre Jr vs Dick Togo
****

6. The Wanderers vs Absolute Andy & Bad Bones
*3/4

*7. wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Match*
Big Van Walter vs Marty Scurll
***1/4

*8. wXw Tag Titles*
Sumerian Death Squad vs The Young Bucks
***​


----------



## Rickey

Shimmer Vol. 46 dvd cover:














*blargh forgot how to do spoiler tags*


----------



## Certified G

smitlick said:


> Brain Damage going over gives me exactly that. How DJ thought it would be a good idea for Tremont to lose is beyond me.


Well I don't think anyone wanted to see Matt Tremont win. This was Brain Damage's first CZW match in nearly a year, and Brain Damage is pretty fucking popular in CZW. I understand it might've been a little weird storyline wise since they were building up Tremont, but then again Cerebral was such a minor show, I don't think it hurt Tremont at all tbh..


----------



## FITZ

I don't losing to former big name in CZW on the main event is such a big deal. I still don't think it was the right call but Tremont looked strong in it and that's really what the whole point of the death match trials were.

And SHAME ON YOU SMITLICK for giving Mia/Greg a mere two stars.


----------



## Rickey

> On Saturday June 30th, Ring of Honor returns to the Pittsburgh area for the first time in 3 years when we debut at The Rostraver Ice Arena in Belle Vernon, PA. Already signed for this huge event are an ROH World Title Match with Roderick Strong facing the winner of the “Best in the World 2012” main event between champion Kevin Steen & challenger Davey Richards as well as The Briscoes vs. Rhino & Michael Elgin, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs, and more! Now officials have signed a match between two men who have never met inside the ROH ring before…
> 
> “Tommaso Ciampa is the future of Ring of Honor.” said RD Evans, “He is your future World Champion, and the slight blemish on his record courtesy of Jay Lethal has only served to amplify his aggression, his dedication, and his desire to be a champion. Eddie Edwards, on Friday night we received the reports that you dropped the ball when facing Kevin Steen and the Ring of Honor World Title is still in the hands of an undeserving man. ROH officials I can promise you that if you would have given that opportunity to Tommaso Ciampa there would not be discussions of who would defeat Kevin Steen, it would be about who will be the man to dethrone Tommaso Ciampa. So it is with a heavy heart that I inform you the ROH faithful, as well as you Edwards, that it has fallen on Ciampa’s head to punish you for your shortcomings Eddie Edwards*. On June 30th in Pittsburgh, The Sicilian Psychopath with demonstrate for you, Mr. Edwards how he has earned that nickname and you will experience pain first hand.”
> 
> *To clarify, ROH officials have not asked Ciampa to punish Edwards, that is merely spin on the part of RD Evans
> 
> It will be, for the first time in ROH, “Die Hard” Eddie Edwards vs. “The Sicilian Psychopath” Tommaso Ciampa when ROH returns to Pittsburgh on 6/30/12!!! Tickets for this big event are available now in the ROH Store!


----------



## smitlick

The Corre said:


> Well I don't think anyone wanted to see Matt Tremont win. This was Brain Damage's first CZW match in nearly a year, and Brain Damage is pretty fucking popular in CZW. I understand it might've been a little weird storyline wise since they were building up Tremont, but then again Cerebral was such a minor show, I don't think it hurt Tremont at all tbh..


Well I'm assuming they were going to use Brain Damage more frequently but I heard he's in jail.



TaylorFitz said:


> I don't losing to former big name in CZW on the main event is such a big deal. I still don't think it was the right call but Tremont looked strong in it and that's really what the whole point of the death match trials were.
> 
> And SHAME ON YOU SMITLICK for giving Mia/Greg a mere two stars.


Meh it was fine, I'm looking forward to there other matches though.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Ciampa's one hand expression annoys me. : /


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - JoshiMania Night 1*

1. Archibald Peck & Los Ice Creams vs Kaori Yoneyama, Hanako Nakamori & Tsubasa Kuragaki
**3/4

2. Sawako Shimono vs Gami
**

3. Tim Donst vs Green Ant
**1/2

4. Mayumi Ozaki & Mio Shirai vs Ayako Hamada & Cherry
***

5. Toshie Uematsu vs Manami Toyota
***1/2

*6. Campeonatos de Parejas*
F.I.S.T. vs The Colony
***1/2

7. Aja Kong vs Sara Del Rey
***1/4


*Chikara - JoshiMania Night 2*

1. Cherry & Sawako Shimono vs Toshie Uematsu & Gami
**3/4

2. Ophidian vs Gregory Iron
**1/2

3. Hanako Nakamori vs Kaori Yoneyama
**1/2

4. Mayumi Ozaki vs Mio Shirai
**1/2

5. Tsubasa Kuragaki vs Sara Del Rey
***1/2

6. F.I.S.T. & Portia Perez vs The Colony, Mike Quackenbush & Manami Toyota
***1/4

7. Aja Kong vs Ayako Hamada
***1/4​


----------



## Thomazbr

Ciampa has to drop that blonde beard.
What he was thinking


----------



## Manu_Styles

No way, the beard is awesome, fear the beard!


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Indie Summit*

1. Danshoku Dino vs DJ Hyde
**1/2

2. Philly's Most Wanted vs Devon Moore & Kamui
**3/4

*3. CZW Jr Heavyweight Title*
Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
***1/4

4. Kengo Mashimo & Takashi Sasaki vs Drake Younger & MASADA
**3/4

5. KUDO vs Dick Togo vs Masahiro Takanashi
***1/2

*6. Shattered Dreams Match*
Danny Havoc & Ryuji Ito vs Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai
***​


----------



## Certified G

You've been watching alot of CZW lately it seems eh smitlick? From the ones you recently reviewed I still have to watch Deja Vu 6, Night Of Infamy and Indie Summit, got 'em all on dvd but haven't gotten round to watching them.

I'm currently watching IWA Mid South: Double Death Tag Team Tournament 2007. It's been a really lackluster tournament thus far, mainly because of the matchstips. Every first round match is basically a ropes covered in barbedwire + barbedwire boards/ladder/fans bring the weapon match. Cool at first but gets boring very fast.
Luckily they've taken the barbedwire down for the 2nd disc/second half of the show and we're finally getting some lighttubes!


----------



## Chismo

That Edwards/Ciampa match could be really great. Lookin' forward.


----------



## smitlick

The Corre said:


> You've been watching alot of CZW lately it seems eh smitlick? From the ones you recently reviewed I still have to watch Deja Vu 6, Night Of Infamy and Indie Summit, got 'em all on dvd but haven't gotten round to watching them.
> 
> I'm currently watching IWA Mid South: Double Death Tag Team Tournament 2007. It's been a really lackluster tournament thus far, mainly because of the matchstips. Every first round match is basically a ropes covered in barbedwire + barbedwire boards/ladder/fans bring the weapon match. Cool at first but gets boring very fast.
> Luckily they've taken the barbedwire down for the 2nd disc/second half of the show and we're finally getting some lighttubes!


Yeah I'm slowly catching up on my viewing. I'm on holidays at the moment so I have plenty of time to watch wrestling.


----------



## musdy

Is that Davey's leather jacket??


----------



## Even Flow

Didn't see this posted in here



> DGUSA announced the following special deal: Want a free $25 credit to spend on DGUSA or EVOLVE DVDs and merchandise? We got a new DGUSA.tv Weekly Special for you then!!! When you spend $75 or more in the DGUSA.tv Store on any DGUSA/EVOLVE merch, except tickets, you will receive a $25 credit towards your next purchase! The best part is you can use DVD 2 and 3 Pack Deals to count towards the $75 to save even more money! Here's the details:
> 
> -Spend $75 or more in the DGUSA.tv Store from June 18th-June 25th midnight EST. Save your paypal receipt. When you order from us again email your paypal receipt to [email protected] and you'll get a $25 refund on that order. One refund per person and per order.
> 
> -All DGUSA, Dragon Gate and EVOLVE merchandise is included like DVDs, shirts, sweatshirts and everything in the Stuff section. All these items count towards the $75 and can be purchased with the $25 credit.
> 
> -PWG DVDs, all live event tickets and shipping does not count towards the $75 and cannot be purchased with the $25 credit.
> 
> -The $25 credit cannot be redeemed for cash. It cannot be combined with other specials.
> 
> -The $25 credit must all be used with one order, it cannot be split up.
> 
> -You must redeem your $25 credit by November 15th, 2012 or you will forfeit the credit.
> 
> -Email [email protected] if you have any questions on this incredible offer!


----------



## Certified G

smitlick said:


> Yeah I'm slowly catching up on my viewing. I'm on holidays at the moment so I have plenty of time to watch wrestling.


Ah right, I'm on holidays too now so I got some more time to watch wrestling as wel. Btw, where did you read Brain Damage was in jail? That'd be a damn shame as even though he didn't wrestle often I really liked him when he did..


----------



## smitlick

The Corre said:


> Ah right, I'm on holidays too now so I got some more time to watch wrestling as wel. Btw, where did you read Brain Damage was in jail? That'd be a damn shame as even though he didn't wrestle often I really liked him when he did..


A fairly recent shoot interview.. Maybe one of the Younger shoots. Can't remember exactly.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Unity 2012:*

1. First Time Ever Tag Team Match: Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin vs. The All Night Express - ***1/2

2. "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett vs. Mike Sydal - *3/4
Not bad. Not bad at all. And great pre-match promo from Bennett. 

3. The Young Bucks vs. The Bravado Brothers - ****
A must-see match. Young Bucks were gold, and The Bravados.. man... they looked awesome!

4. Grudge Tag Team Match: Kevin Steen & Jimmy Jacobs vs. El Generico & BJ Whitmer - ****
With blood and more spots that could easilt be ****1/2. But still an awesome match.

5. ROH vs. Chikara: Jay Lethal, Adam Cole, & TJ Perkins vs. The Colony - ***1/2
Super-fun match.

6. First Time Ever Tag Team Match: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Team Ambition (ROH World Champion) Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/4-***1/2
Great story-telling, very good action. But at some point it went too long and i lost my interest. But really good match. Haas was over as hell here, he is such a great heel.

7. World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jigsaw & Hallowicked - ***3/4
Needs a re-watch because i was tired after all that amazing action, but still great match with a lot of awesome spots. The finish was kinds weak, but whatever, i enjoyed it.

*Overall Rating:* Wow what a show. My ROH show of the year no doubt. You guys needs to watch it. *8.75/10*


----------



## smitlick

Just finished the 2nd RF Video Shoot with Vince Russo. Its far better then the YouShoot that Kayfabe Commentaries did. Hes interesting to listen to while saying some smart things as well as some really odd shit like Ed Ferrara being more intelligent then Vince McMahon.


----------



## Dug2356

Got Some old ROH Dvds for Sale on Ebay at the moment. UK Shipping Only Though Please.

*How We Roll* - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ring-Of-H...t=UK_CDsDVDs_DVDs_DVDs_GL&hash=item231ec7a375

*Domination* - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ring-Of-H...t=UK_CDsDVDs_DVDs_DVDs_GL&hash=item231ede7770

*Unscripted 2* - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ring-Of-H...t=UK_CDsDVDs_DVDs_DVDs_GL&hash=item231ede7773


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*FIP: Chasing the Dragon- June 2006

Quick Thoughts: Pretty decent show, nothing blowaway but I don't they were ever striving for that. The FIP title match was really good.*
_
Kenny King vs. Alex Pourteau- short 5 min opener, work over the neck just to win in the end with an armbar smh

Kory Chavis vs. Ryan Dragon- another short decent match, nothing blowaway.

Shingo vs. Erick Stevens- Very good match between these guys

Joey Machete & Shawn Murphy vs. Phil & Sean Davis- Garbage

Jerelle Clark & Jay Fury vs. Chasyn Rance & Seth Delay- Good tag match

Sal Rinauro vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Championship- Strong title match, especially for Sal.

MAIN EVENT:
Cabana vs. Madison vs. Strong vs. Aries vs. Cougar vs. Richards #1C Elimination match
-Lots of comedy in the second half, lots of action in the first half; the comedy/slower pace didn't take away from the match too much but they could've toned it down a bit. Good main event.


----------



## Last Chancery

EmbassyForever said:


> *ROH Unity 2012:*
> 
> 1. First Time Ever Tag Team Match: Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin vs. The All Night Express - ***1/2
> 
> 2. "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett vs. Mike Sydal - *3/4
> Not bad. Not bad at all. And great pre-match promo from Bennett.
> 
> 3. The Young Bucks vs. The Bravado Brothers - ****
> A must-see match. Young Bucks were gold, and The Bravados.. man... they looked awesome!
> 
> 4. Grudge Tag Team Match: Kevin Steen & Jimmy Jacobs vs. El Generico & BJ Whitmer - ****
> With blood and more spots that could easilt be ****1/2. But still an awesome match.
> 
> 5. ROH vs. Chikara: Jay Lethal, Adam Cole, & TJ Perkins vs. The Colony - ***1/2
> Super-fun match.
> 
> 6. First Time Ever Tag Team Match: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Team Ambition (ROH World Champion) Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/4-***1/2
> Great story-telling, very good action. But at some point it went too long and i lost my interest. But really good match. Haas was over as hell here, he is such a great heel.
> 
> 7. World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jigsaw & Hallowicked - ***3/4
> Needs a re-watch because i was tired after all that amazing action, but still great match with a lot of awesome spots. The finish was kinds weak, but whatever, i enjoyed it.
> 
> *Overall Rating:* Wow what a show. My ROH show of the year no doubt. You guys needs to watch it. *8.75/10*


Nice review, dude. I have to agree with you about the Bucks/Bravados match, that was my favorite of the night, mostly due to the sheer surprise of how good the Bravados looked. I think it was their first match back from their stay in Japan, and did that ever help them. They looked like a completely different team, and the crowd was so into it.

The tag team grudge match was plenty of fun, as was the main event. Really solid show to attend in person, sounds like just as much fun on DVD. Wasn't the typical ROH Chicago Ridge kind of show, but what it tweaked definitely delivered. Loved the CHIKARA/ROH interplay and the name of the game was "fun." Lots of tags and some great spots made up for whatever lack of story progression there was on that night. Easily the best Chicago Ridge show in the past year or so.


----------



## Manu_Styles

EmbassyForever said:


> *ROH Unity 2012:*
> 
> 1. First Time Ever Tag Team Match: Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin vs. The All Night Express - ***1/2
> 
> 2. "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett vs. Mike Sydal - *3/4
> Not bad. Not bad at all. And great pre-match promo from Bennett.
> 
> 3. The Young Bucks vs. The Bravado Brothers - ****
> A must-see match. Young Bucks were gold, and The Bravados.. man... they looked awesome!
> 
> 4. Grudge Tag Team Match: Kevin Steen & Jimmy Jacobs vs. El Generico & BJ Whitmer - ****
> With blood and more spots that could easilt be ****1/2. But still an awesome match.
> 
> 5. ROH vs. Chikara: Jay Lethal, Adam Cole, & TJ Perkins vs. The Colony - ***1/2
> Super-fun match.
> 
> 6. First Time Ever Tag Team Match: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Team Ambition (ROH World Champion) Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/4-***1/2
> Great story-telling, very good action. But at some point it went too long and i lost my interest. But really good match. Haas was over as hell here, he is such a great heel.
> 
> 7. World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jigsaw & Hallowicked - ***3/4
> Needs a re-watch because i was tired after all that amazing action, but still great match with a lot of awesome spots. The finish was kinds weak, but whatever, i enjoyed it.
> 
> *Overall Rating:* Wow what a show. My ROH show of the year no doubt. You guys needs to watch it. *8.75/10*


Thanks for the review, i´m looking foward to both this and the Dayton show. DVDs should arrive this week i think


----------



## Chismo

DGUSA news:


> - Akira Tozawa of Mad Blankey has been declared the #1 contender for the Open The Freedom Gate Title when Dragon Gate USA presents its only shows of the summer on the last weekend of July. DGUSA is coming to the Detroit area to make an impact. To prove this Tozawa will get his shot on July 28th in Taylor, MI. It will be the winner of Johnny Gargano/Chuck Taylor on June 29th at EVOLVE in St. Petersburg, FL defending against Tozawa in Taylor.
> 
> - Speaking of Mad Blankey, Christina Von Eerie joined the stable at the last DGUSA events.Von Eerie has sent word that she will be at the June 28th EVOLVE card in Ybor City, FL with a "personal message on behalf of Mad Blankey" for someone.
> 
> - DGUSA will finally return to Chicago on July 29th with our Third Anniversary Celebration. To show our appreciation for your support we have the lowest DGUSA ticket prices ever offered in Chicago. History will also be made. There will be new Open The United Gate Champions determined on July 29th. Here's the rundown:
> 
> 
> 
> -One half of the current title holders Masato Yoshino will be unable to make any DGUSA events for the rest of the year. This has forced DGUSA to strip Yoshino and Ricochet of the titles.
> 
> 
> 
> -CIMA & Ricochet, who were stripped of the titles at the last DGUSA events due to CIMA's injury, never lost the titles. However, they are no longer in the same stable.
> 
> 
> 
> -We realize this is not an ideal situation with the titles having to be vacated again. So we will reboot things in the tag team division. DGUSA officials are currently discussing the best way to handle the situation and will have more soon. The bottom line is that new champions will be crowned on July 29th in Chicago.
> 
> - We can also confirm that Colt Cabana will be at the July 29th Chicago event. He will be available for autographs and will be on commentary for the live iPPV.


----------



## musdy

Sucks that they stopped booking Doi, SHINGO and now Yoshino.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

-That falls on the officials in Japan as they have the final say of who goes and who doesn't. CIMA is pretty much given every show because he serves as DGJapan's ambassador in the US. The only true regulars for DGUSA from Japan are CIMA, Tozawa, PAC, YAMATO & BxB Hulk with an occassional pop in from Jimmy Susumu and Mochizuki.

-Now Gargano vs. Tozawa should be all kinds of awesome. I got to get out to this show.

-Anyway you want to slice it sucks for the United Gate titles and DGUSA's tag division. Tozawa and Hulk is always a possibility if they want to go that route and give them the straps for the Chicago show. DGJapan should also use this as an opportunity to bring some of their younger guys to the states like Super Shenlong III and Chihiro Tominaga in addition to their usuals.


----------



## Emperor DC

This is why Gabe should concentrate on EVOLVE and give up DGUSA.

He can't do much of his own thing because Japan has the final say, constantly has to reboot, etc.

It's just pointless.

At least with EVOLVE he could have final say on everything instead of being a lapdog. Yes, EVOLVE is very small atm, but that's because not enough effort's been put into it.

He could easily build around the likes of Ki, Generico and appearances from the likes of Finlay. Continue a partnership with CHIKARA and maybe try and be cheeky and get a couple of guys like Kingston and Quack for the odd show and develop young talent.


----------



## EmbassyForever

DeeCee said:


> He could easily build around the likes of Ki, Generico and appearances from the likes of Finlay.


He already did it. The result was 30 people in the crowd.


----------



## Chismo

EmbassyForever said:


> He already did it. The result was 30 people in the crowd.


Sooooo, you're saying it's because of Low Ki, Generico and Finlay? LMAO

The problem with EVOLVE's poor crowds in Toronto and North Carolina was a piss poor advertizing and promoting by Gabe.

Hopefully they draw more for the Florida tripleshot.


----------



## EmbassyForever

JoeRulz said:


> Sooooo, you're saying it's because of Low Ki, Generico and Finlay? LMAO
> 
> The problem with EVOLVE's poor crowds in Toronto and North Carolina was a piss poor advertizing and promoting by Gabe.
> 
> Hopefully they draw more for the Florida tripleshot.


No, i didn't said it. I'm just saying he already did it and it wasn't a success.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Yeah you can't take shots at the talent because it has nothing to do with them. Gabe does not market, pure and simple and relies almost exclusively on the internet and he isn't very good at that either TBH. Back in the day a simple weekly video wire + free matches drew people to the shows and he even posted a couple of DGUSA matches on YouTube during its early stages, he stopped doing that. All those free match downloads from his Newsletters could be on DGUSAs YouTube page + start a DGUSA/EVOLVE videowire produce promos at the shows, become a YouTube partner and get some extra hits. Gabe sucks at building a buzz, word of mouth can only do so much for any promotion you have to be aggressive as a promoter, especially in these times on a dry pro wrestling landscape.

I tried time and time again to get fans to support Gabe's product and they've given me every excuse in the book not to, from justified to outright trivial I've damn near given up; some people even boycott Gabe's product I mean WTF is that?


----------



## KingCrash

Well part of it is running in places you aren't established in, part of it is Gabe's non-marketing plan and part of it is there's really not much going on in the companies right now. Having Dragon Gate guys as good as they are could only bring people in for so long and Gabe really didn't do much to keep people in with storylines/characters besides Ronin. And with EVOLVE it went from something unique to just another indy that even they thought of as a side-project until they rolled it in with DGUSA.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Cage of Death 13*

*1. CZW Wired Title*
Dave Crist vs Jake Crist
**1/4

2. The Runaways & Kimber Lee vs BLKOUT 
**1/2

3. Drew Gulak vs Alex Payne vs Ryan McBride vs Derek Frazier vs Dustin Rayz vs tHURTeen
**1/4

4. Rory Mondo vs Drake Younger
***

5. Yoshihito Sasaki, Masahiro Takanashi, Kamui, Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai vs KUDO, Kengo Mashimo, Takashi 

Sasaki, Danshoku Dino & Ryuji Ito
**1/2

6. Homicide & Eddie Kingston vs Philly's Most Wanted
**1/2

*7. CZW Jr Heavyweight Title*
Sami Callihan vs AR Fox
***

8. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havoc
**

9. Greg Excellent vs DJ Hyde
**

*10. CZW Heavyweight Title Cage of Death Match*
Devon Moore vs MASADA vs Scotty Vortekz vs Robert Anthony
**3/4​


----------



## seabs

*4FW Wrestlewar 29.10.2011*

*John Walters vs Joel Redman*
_***3/4_

*JD Knight & Jack Dynamo vs The Saint & Eddie Ryan*
_***1/2_

*Prince Devitt vs Owen Phoenix*
_***3/4+_

*Wild Boar vs Jason Larusso*
_*1/2_

*Bruiser Street Mob vs So Sai King & Ho Holun*
_**_

*Dick Togo vs Benham Ali*
_****+_

*Overall:*
_Fantastic show. Every match had a clear structure and purpose for happening, plus the majority of them really delivered. Main event was great and up there with Togo's matches vs Generico and Sabre last year from his Indy run._

*4FW Wrestleution 25.02.2012*

*Rockstar Spud vs Jason Larusso*
_**_

*Jack Dynamo vs The Saint*
_***_

*Doug Williams & Benham Ali vs Eddie Ryan & Owen Phoenix*
_***1/4_

*10 Man Ladder Match*
_***1/4_

*Johnny Kidd vs Mad Dog Max - World Of Sport Rules*
_***_

*Finlay vs JD Knight*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Step down from the Wrestlewar show but as in a step down from fantastic to very good. Whole show is solid and then the Finlay main event was really good._​


----------



## Cactus

Got a download link to those shows, Seabs?


----------



## smitlick

In appreciation of all of our valuable Ringside Members, we are doing a special bonus sale exclusively for Ringside Members!

Starting at RIGHT NOW (6/22/12) and running through Midnight Saturday, Ringside Members will receive an additional 20% on top of your standard 15% discount for a grand total of 35% off your order!!!

This includes EVERYTHING that is normally discounted for Ringside Members including hats, t-shirts like the brand new “Kill Steen Kill” & Tommaso Ciampa’s first ROH “Sicilian Psychopath” shirt, DVD’s like the newly released “Border Wars” & “Unity”, and even pay per views, like this weekend's Best In The World: HOSTAGE CRISIS!

If you’re not a Ringside Member, sign up right here and see what other benefits come along with your discount! This sale is for a very limited time, so don’t miss out on your chance to save 35% off your next order!!!


I picked up Unity & Rising Above 2012... Nice to see a half decent sale.



*Chikara - JoshiMania Night 3*

1. Los Ice Creams vs Dasher Hatfield & Saturyne
**1/4

2. Gami vs Portia Perez
**1/2

3. Brodie Lee vs UltraMantis Black
**

4. The Batiri & Toshie Uematsu vs The Colony & Cherry
**3/4

5. Mayumi Ozaki vs Kaori Yoneyama
***

6. Aja Kong, Mio Shirai & Tsubasa Kuragaki vs Manami Toyota, Hanako Nakamori & Sawako Shimono
***3/4

7. Sara Del Rey vs Ayako Hamada
***1/2​


----------



## Chismo

Watched *Kingston/Hallowicked* from CHIKARA Chapter 11 last night, and it was a fantastic FCA match. It was only like 11 minutes long, but it was unbelievable and intense. From what I've heard, it was an eight months feud blow-off, and I know nothing about their feud, but you could feel the tone of the rivarly while watching the match. Great, great shit. *Rating: ****1/2*


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - KENTA: Go 2 Sleep*


*12/17/05 - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title*
KENTA vs. Low Ki - ****1/2

*3/25/06*
KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe - ****

*6/17/06*
KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe - ****

*6/24/06*
KENTA vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2

*8/5/06*
KENTA vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2

*9/16/06 - ROH World Title*
KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson - *****

*11/4/06*
KENTA vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2

*6/22/07*
KENTA vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/2
*
6/23/07*
KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4

*11/3/07 - GHC Heavyweight Title*
KENTA vs. Mitsuharu Misawa - ***1/4

*9/14/08*
KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima - ***3/4

*3/21/09 - ROH World Title*
KENTA vs. Nigel McGuiness - ****

*4/3/09 - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title*
KENTA vs. Davey Richards - ****1/2

*4/4/09*
KENTA & Tyler Black vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries - ****

*6/27/09*
KENTA vs. Tyler Black - ****



*AIW - Straight Outta Compton*


The Sex Bob-ombs (Davey Vega & Mat Fitchett) vs. The Submission Squad (Pierre Abernathy & Evan Gelestico) - **1/2

The Duke vs. Jock Samson - **

Colin Delaney vs. Facade vs. Marion Fontaine - **

Rickey Shane Page vs. Drake Younger - ***

*Elimination Match*
Sugar Dunkerton vs. Alex Colon vs. Eric Ryan vs. Gary Jay - **1/4

John Thorne vs. Hailey Hatred - **1/2

*AIW Tag Team Titles*
Youthanazia (Matt Cross & Josh Prohibition) vs. Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) - ***

*30 Minute Iron Man Match*
ACH vs. AR Fox - ***1/2

*Compton Street Fight*
Flexor Industries (Bobby Beverly, “The Chad” Williams & Chest Flexor) vs. Johnny Gargano, BJ Whitmer &Tim Donst - ***1/2
​


----------



## Wrestling is Life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chlTOY80V4E&feature=player_embedded

Episode #1 of "The Underground" is now online! I really like the unique format and feel of it, though the first match was a tad disappointing. I like the real fight feel of it though. Really looking forward to watching this unfold!


----------



## Matt_Yoda

So I was watching some of my old CZW 2001 stuff and hot fuck I don't remember Ruckus being that damn big lol and doing the shit he was doing for a man his size back then was incredible yet even back in the day I don't remember anyone talking about it. He must've been what, 240-280lbs?

Amazing Red was the shit, not surprised all those injuries caught up with him and he had to work smarter these days. Probably my favorite guy on the indies from 2001-2003. I almost forgot, Nick Mondo & Jun Kasai vs. J-Pain & Johnny Kashmere... sweet mother of all that's good...


----------



## Rickey

> Aside from Kevin Steen leaving NYC as champion, it was a banner night for Ring of Honor on Sunday at “Best in the World 2012”. For two individuals in particular it may be the catalyst to a future championship reign!
> 
> First, following a victory over Kyle O’Reilly that saw him bloodied, battered, and bruised, Adam Cole will get the TV Title match he earned after pinning Roderick Strong in the Proving Ground Four Corner Survival at “The Nightmare Begins…” in Charleston, WV. Sunday night was the fight of Cole’s life, his face was left mangled following O’Reilly’s vicious strikes and with blood pouring out of his mouth, Adam fought through the pain to win the Hybrid Rules battle and now will look to capitalize on that momentum THIS Friday night when ROH returns to Baltimore, MD for another set of “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV tapings! Cole let it all out in NYC and he will certainly have to do the same at The Du Burns Arena to take the title from Roderick Strong, the man who just survived the combined challenge of Jay Lethal & Tommaso Ciampa. Tickets for our Baltimore return are available here!
> 
> The other men benefiting hugely from his NYC victory is New York’s own “The Notorious 187” Homicide who, in his first ROH match since March, defeated Eddie Edwards via Cop Killa in the center of the ring! Beating the former World Champion was a huge moment for Homicide, a former ROH World Champion himself, who hasn’t had the greatest success over the last year. Still, as a former champion, and a man who has been victorious every time he has been inside an ROH ring with Kevin Steen, “The Notorious 187” has been awarded, or burdened depending on how you look at it, with the opportunity to win the ROH World Title on July 28th when Ring of Honor returns to Spartanburg, SC! Tickets for that big return are available right here!
> 
> The World Title picture could change by then with Roderick Strong pursuing the belt on 6/30 in Pittsburgh as well as someone getting a World Title opportunity in Baltimore on 6/29 as announced last week. Homicide will have to stay ready for any potential opponent but as he has proving himself one of the most versatile athletes to step into the ROH ring, it’s safe to say that whoever the champion may be, they will be in for the fight of their lives!


http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/bestworldspawnstwotitlematches

Short version:


> Baltimore - Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong - TV Title match
> Spartanburg - Homicide vs. Kevin Steen - World Title match


Also:


----------



## DarloKid

here is another review from be from the UK indie scene XWA Last Fight at the Prom 2011 - http://www.pwponderings.com/2012/06/25/xwa-last-fight-at-the-prom-2011-dvd/


----------



## Chismo

Cole is almost red hot now, if he doesn't win the TV Title, it'll be a massive fail. Simply put, Adam Cole needs to be a new TV Champion. Did ROH learn from the past? We shall see.

Steen/Homicide could be one helluva brawl, and I honestly want to see that match when it airs on DVD.



Matt_Yoda said:


> I almost forgot, Nick Mondo & Jun Kasai vs. J-Pain & Johnny Kashmere... sweet mother of all that's good...


Fucking hell. Johnny Kashmere, what a fucking man. Where can I find that match, it souns ridiculosuly attractive somehow...


----------



## Last Chancery

Steen's defending the title five times between June 15 and July 28, including three times in two weeks. I'm loving that. And ROH is "rewarding" guys title matches to try and take him out, so it's more unique than just earning it.


----------



## Rickey

Steen's BITW promo:






Everyone just proved Steen's point in the video, "You fans are stupid hypocrites." Everything in his promo was no sold besides the stuff he said about Davey. 

Steen: "You fans are so stupid. I hate this company and I'm going to destroy it!"
Fans: "YAAAAAAAAAAY! YES! YES! YES! YES!"
Steen: "F*CK NEW YORK CITY!"
Fans: "YAAAAAAAAAY!"

WTF is Steen supposed to be?


----------



## smitlick

Last Chancery said:


> Steen's defending the title five times between June 15 and July 28, including three times in two weeks. I'm loving that. And ROH is "rewarding" guys title matches to try and take him out, so it's more unique than just earning it.


Yeah Cornette is apparently going to bring in guys as well to try and take the title off of Steen which could be good as long as its not his friends from 97 WWF.


----------



## FITZ

That promo was hilarious. I loved hearing the NYC crowd respond with "YES" chants when Steen called them all pieces of shit. It might work in other markets but unless Steen gets in the ring with El Generico I don't see the crowd cheering for anyone else. I could be wrong but after seeing all of that if I were at the next NYC show I would still be cheering for Steen.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> That promo was hilarious. I loved hearing the NYC crowd respond with "YES" chants when Steen called them all pieces of shit. It might work in other markets but unless Steen gets in the ring with El Generico I don't see the crowd cheering for anyone else. I could be wrong but after seeing all of that if I were at the next NYC show I would still be cheering for Steen.


If Adam Cole was built well enough, he could fill the Babyface role against Steen.


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> If Adam Cole was built well enough, he could fill the Babyface role against Steen.


But remember after Cole's big win vs. Davey he immediately got beat twice on tv and then lost to Elgin, O'Reilly, Ciampa and Davey on house shows/ippv. So hopefully this time they get it right.


----------



## smitlick

New Adam Cole T-Shirt
http://www.rohwrestling.com/apparel/adam-cole-t-shirt

New All Night Express T-Shirt
http://www.rohwrestling.com/apparel/all-night-express-t-shirt-purple-silver

The Battle of Richmond DVD
http://www.rohwrestling.com/product/battle-richmond-richmond-va-51912-dvd
1. Jay Lethal vs. Mike Mondo

2. Adam Cole vs. Tommaso Ciampa

3. World Tag Team Title Match: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The All Night Express

4. Tag Team Grudge Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin

5. Team A-1 vs. Totally Awesome

6. Grudge Match: Eddie Edwards vs. Mike Bennett with Maria Kanellis

7. Special Challenge Match: Davey Richards w/ Kyle O'Reilly vs. Jimmy Jacobs w/ Kevin Steen

8. Lights Out Match: Jay Briscoe vs. Charlie Haas

Should sell like hotcakes (sarcasm)


----------



## EmbassyForever

smitlick said:


> New Adam Cole T-Shirt
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/apparel/adam-cole-t-shirt
> 
> New All Night Express T-Shirt
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/apparel/all-night-express-t-shirt-purple-silver
> 
> The Battle of Richmond DVD
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/product/battle-richmond-richmond-va-51912-dvd
> 1. Jay Lethal vs. Mike Mondo
> 
> 2. Adam Cole vs. Tommaso Ciampa
> 
> 3. World Tag Team Title Match: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The All Night Express
> 
> 4. Tag Team Grudge Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin
> 
> 5. Team A-1 vs. Totally Awesome
> 
> 6. Grudge Match: Eddie Edwards vs. Mike Bennett with Maria Kanellis
> 
> 7. Special Challenge Match: Davey Richards w/ Kyle O'Reilly vs. Jimmy Jacobs w/ Kevin Steen
> 
> 8. Lights Out Match: Jay Briscoe vs. Charlie Haas
> 
> Should sell like hotcakes (sarcasm)


SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## Matt_Yoda

JoeRulz said:


> Fucking hell. Johnny Kashmere, what a fucking man. Where can I find that match, it souns ridiculosuly attractive somehow...


Man I wish I could tell you, there is no like nobody who uploads/post any links on any indy stuff pre-2005 not named Ring of Honor or IWA. Someone could make some serious money off of that now that I think about it but yeah the match is pretty insane, I haven't watched it in years so it felt fresh in my head.


----------



## Certified G

Matt_Yoda said:


> Man I wish I could tell you, there is no like nobody who uploads/post any links on any indy stuff pre-2005 not named Ring of Honor or IWA. Someone could make some serious money off of that now that I think about it but yeah the match is pretty insane, I haven't watched it in years so it felt fresh in my head.


Is that the one from Un f'n Believable, or was that Mondo/Kasai vs Backseat Boys? 

Anyway I _love_ CZW from 2001, they had great talent, great matches and also great deathmatches around that time. Justice Pain, Nick Mondo, Wifebeater, Zandig, Nick Gage, Backseat Boys, all those guys in any combination could put up matches that I'd want to watch.


----------



## Rickey

> This Friday night, June 29th, Ring of Honor returns to Baltimore, MD for another round of TV Tapings at The Du Burns Arena! It’s already been announced that Lance Storm & Mike Bennett will collide for the third time, ROH World TV Champion Roderick Strong will defend his title against Adam Cole, and now several more matches have been signed as well:
> 
> - ROH World Champion Kevin Steen, Jimmy Jacobs, & Steve Corino vs. the New ROH World Tag Team Champions Kenny King & Rhett Titus and Jay Lethal
> 
> Fresh off knocking Davey Richards totally out of the ROH World Title picture for the duration of his reign, Kevin Steen will be joined by his cohorts Jimmy Jacobs & Steve Corino as they take on the newly crowned World Tag Champions Titus & King and their partner Jay Lethal in 6-Man action. Steen, Jacobs & Corino have made it their mission to burn down ROH and that is something that will not stand with a majority of the men inside the locker room. ANX & Lethal have told ROH officials that they will take this opportunity bring Steen, Jacobs, & Corino back to reality after the chaos they unleashed in NYC at “Best in the World 2012: Hostage Crisis”. They feel this is their chance to show the evil trio that the there are many standing in opposition to their goals.
> 
> - “The Sicilian Psychopath” Tommaso Ciampa vs. Mike Sydal
> 
> Fresh off his questionable defeat at “Best in the World 2012” on Sunday, a defeat seemingly caused by Prince Nana, Ciampa is looking for a poor unfortunate soul to take his anger out on. Sydal has been battling on Ring of Honor events for several years, trying to earn a full-time spot, and following an impressive performance at “Unity” in his first major match, is getting another chance on TV against Ciampa. Can he get that victory that will propel him into permanent roster status?
> 
> - Kyle O’Reilly vs. Matt Taven
> 
> Less than a week after having the fight of his life in a loss to Adam Cole, then basically telling off his friend & training partner Davey Richards, O’Reilly steps into the ring with his true colors visible to all. He proved himself an ungrateful, entitled brat at “Best in the World 2012” and now comes to Baltimore where he really needs that strong win to back up his words. Taven has been impressive in his “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV bouts thus far, in particular those against Mike Mondo, and as with Sydal mentioned above, really needs that big win to secure his position and become a full-time member of the ROH locker room. Knocking O’Reilly down a peg would be a great step in that direction…
> 
> - The ROH World Title will be defended!
> 
> “I love how Ring of Honor won’t even tell me who I’m defending the title against yet.” offered Steen to ROHWrestling.com, “I don’t know if JC thinks he can catch me off guard, or if he think I’m going to be too beaten up from New York to keep my belt, but whatever stupid thoughts are running through his oxygen deprived brain are about as wrong as it gets. Tell Jimmy, and tell him slowly so he understands, that it doesn’t matter who I’m looking across the ring at, I don’t give a damn, because there isn’t anything stopping me, Jimmy Jacobs, and Steve Corino from doing everything we can to make your life hell Cornette, to burn this place to the ground, and remake it in my image, the image Ring of Honor was meant to be in!”
> 
> * For the Live audience only - ARM WRESTLING CONTEST - TRUTH MARTINI vs. CHRISTOFF FROM 98 ROCK
> 
> Tickets for ROH’s return to The Du Burns Arena in Baltimore, MD THIS Friday night are available for purchase right here or they will be available at the door as well! With Steen unfortunately representing ROH chaos is always a heartbeat away, and with Ring of Honor, the absolute best wrestling on the planet is always a guarantee!


http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/several-matches-set-friday-baltimore


----------



## Manu_Styles

- ROH World Champion Kevin Steen, Jimmy Jacobs, & Steve Corino vs. the New ROH World Tag Team Champions Kenny King & Rhett Titus and Jay Lethal

I see Lethal as the challenger in the TV tapings after see that they book this match


----------



## Manu_Styles

Ring of Honor Wrestling comes back to North Carolina on July 27th for a huge show in Winston-Salem located at Lawrence Joel Coliseum Annex, 2825 University Parkway in Winston-Salem, NC!

We have plenty on tap for this event to give our amazing fans the great pro wrestling they have come to expect from ROH and right now it’s time to announce the big tag team main event we have in store for you!

On one side of the ring, it will be current ROH World Champion Kevin Steen & “The Zombie Princess” Jimmy Jacobs taking on “Die Hard” Eddie Edwards and the man who spilt his blood in one of the most talked about matches from “Best in the World 2012”, Adam Cole!

“I proudly took Adam Cole as my partner back in March at the anniversary show.” said Eddie Edwards, “What everyone saw in New York, the heart and guts that Adam showed in his fight with Kyle, that’s what I saw months ago when he fought Roderick in Philly, Steen in Norfolk, and when he took on Davey in Dayton. That man is representative of what makes ROH great, the heart and passion, and even though I dropped the ball when I took on Kevin in West Virginia, I’m glad I get a second chance to make things right and happy that I get to do it with Adam Cole at my side.”

Steen & Jacobs vs. Edwards & Cole goes down on 7/27/12 when Ring of Honor returns to North Carolina! Get your tickets now and keep an eye on ROHWrestling.com for more details about our much anticipated debut in Winston-Salem!!!


----------



## seabs

> * For the Live audience only - ARM WRESTLING CONTEST - TRUTH MARTINI vs. CHRISTOFF FROM 98 ROCK


:alves

*Do ROH makes these match banners intentionally the worst they could possibly be? *


----------



## Manu_Styles

Is a dark match for the fans in Baltimore i don´t see the problem, the guy is from a radio programm that always interview ROH wrestlers.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

The Corre said:


> Is that the one from Un f'n Believable, or was that Mondo/Kasai vs Backseat Boys?
> 
> Anyway I _love_ CZW from 2001, they had great talent, great matches and also great deathmatches around that time. Justice Pain, Nick Mondo, Wifebeater, Zandig, Nick Gage, Backseat Boys, all those guys in any combination could put up matches that I'd want to watch.


You sir are correct, the one from UnFNbelievable some of the sickest stuff they produced that year and yeah CZW 2001 was awesome. Take 1 is one of my favorite old CZW shows and still holds up today.

___
EDIT:
EVOLVE Style Battle Preview! (fuck I need to learn how to embed videos smh):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ8eb6-Idyo

I want Fishville winning and pushed but nothing wrong with Davis winning it either, I'm" just a Fish mark.


----------



## TelkEvolon

> Deathgrip Clothing
> presents
> AAW: Professional Wrestling Redefined
> Scars and Stripes
> 
> Saturday July 21, 2012
> 7:30pm 115 Bourbon Street
> 3359 W. 115th Street
> Merrionette Park, IL
> Doors open at 6:45pm
> 
> Tickets available at www.aawrestling.com
> 
> VIP Front Row Stage - SOLD OUT!!!
> VIP 2nd Row Stage - $20 - Includes Meet & Greet
> VIP 3rd Row Stage - $20 - Includes Meet & Greet
> Front Row Floor - $20 - Includes Meet & Greet
> 2nd Row Floor - $15 - Includes Meet & Greet
> 3rd Row Floor - $15 - Includes Meet & Greet
> General Admission - $13
> 
> Meet and Greet from 4:30pm - 6:30pm with Finlay
> All autographs $10, Photos with the wrestlers $10, Both for $15.
> 
> Featuring:
> 
> AAW Heavyweight Championship
> Ladder Match
> Silas Young vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon
> 
> Fit Finlay vs. Davey Richards
> 
> Chicago Street Fight
> MsChif vs. Danny Daniels w/ Truth Martini
> 
> Plus:
> 
> Irish Airborne
> BJ Whitmer
> Louis Lyndon
> Josh Raymond/Christian Able
> Shane Hollister w/ Scarlett
> 
> More info coming soon
> 
> Card Subject To Change
> 
> www.aawrestling.com


AAW seems to be getting better and better.


----------



## KingCrash

That ladder match looks great and I expect they'll have Irish Airborne vs. Raymond/Able to get Raymond/Able a tag title shot next show and maybe Hollister/Whitmer to move one of them up. Hope Elgin defends the Heritage title too.


----------



## mk92071

Has anybody watched any VWAA shows? I have a couple DVD's in the mail, Best of 2011 and Resolution Rumble. Are they any good?


----------



## dele

Quick and Dirty CZW Tournament of Death 11 Review:

*First Round

Danny Havoc v Devon Moore v Thurteen - **1/2 - Fun match, gets the crowd going.

Drake Younger v Rory Mondo - ***1/4 - Drake is a beast

Masada v Scot Summers - **1/2 - Not the best match, makes up for it with a wicked ending.

Matt Tremont v Abdullah Kobayashi - *** - Kobayashi carries the still-green Tremont to a good match

*Second Round

Drake Younger v Danny Havoc - ****1/2 - Easily the match of the night

Masada v Abdullah Kobayashi - ***3/4 - Fun old school and FMW-style match

*Finals

Drake Younger v Masada - ***3/4 - Really good match, but the ending gave me a bad taste in my mouth, especially with the incredible semi-finals

PS ROH is gay


----------



## FITZ

Does FMW style mean that the ring explodes at random intervals? 

I will probably be giving TOD a watch in a couple days or so. Your review makes me think it should be a great watch.


----------



## Lane

Way people talk about it, its the best TOD yet. But it will be hard for it to top TOD 9 for me, just have to wait and see. As for VWAA ive never seen them but always hear good things about them. I would give the shows a look.


----------



## FITZ

I don't think I've ever seen another one of their full TODs before. I've seen plenty of crazy matches that took place on those cards but never a full tournament.


----------



## Lane

I highly recomend TOD 9. Great show all around and all matches besides Gage vs Abdullah are centerd around the main faction feud storyline. Also includes JC Baileys last 3 matches before passing away. DJ & Greg vs Sami & Joe was also very enjoyable and added to their feud.


----------



## Mattyb2266

dele said:


> Quick and Dirty CZW Tournament of Death 11 Review:
> 
> *First Round
> 
> Danny Havoc v Devon Moore v Thurteen - **1/2 - Fun match, gets the crowd going.
> 
> Drake Younger v Rory Mondo - ***1/4 - Drake is a beast
> 
> Masada v Scot Summers - **1/2 - Not the best match, makes up for it with a wicked ending.
> 
> Matt Tremont v Abdullah Kobayashi - *** - Kobayashi carries the still-green Tremont to a good match
> 
> *Second Round
> 
> Drake Younger v Danny Havoc - ****1/2 - Easily the match of the night
> 
> Masada v Abdullah Kobayashi - ***3/4 - Fun old school and FMW-style match
> 
> *Finals
> 
> Drake Younger v Masada - ***3/4 - Really good match, but the ending gave me a bad taste in my mouth, especially with the incredible semi-finals
> 
> PS ROH is gay


If I were to rate death matches using star ratings, this would pretty much be where I'd have everything. Amazing tournament, and especially amazing performances by Drake. He gave everything he had this year. I'm glad I got to be a part of it live because I'd say this was easily the most solid T.O.D. through and through.

Also, fuckin' Ryan Slater. Kid took one hell of a beating. He deserves some serious credit for that fans bring the weapons match.


----------



## Lane

I was wonderings how well Slater would do since his first deathmatch with Joe agasint Havoc was pretty much him not doing shit. Glad to read he stepped it up.


----------



## Certified G

TOD 11 sounds like a great show. TOD 9 is my favorite as it was the first one I saw, and it was just an awesome show all around. TOD 10 was pretty dissapointing with only a few (really) good matches.
I also have TOD Fast Forward and Rewind, watched Rewind a while ago but I have yet to see FF. Rewind was a pretty good show, mainly because of Masada and Thumbtack Jack.


----------



## EmbassyForever

TaylorFitz said:


> Does FMW style mean that the ring explodes at random intervals?
> 
> I will probably be giving TOD a watch in a couple days or so. Your review makes me think it should be a great watch.


I watched it. I hated myself. I should have known this is an another crappy non-wrestling garbage event after i saw that their show was in a forest :no:

And yeah ROH is gay because they have *wrestlers* who aren't using fluorescent :lol


----------



## Chismo

Hopefully Finlay knocks the shit out of Richards. Is Richards heel in AAW?


----------



## smitlick

EmbassyForever said:


> I watched it. I hated myself. I should have known this is an another crappy non-wrestling garbage event after i saw that their show was in a forest :no:
> 
> And yeah ROH is gay because they have *wrestlers* who aren't using fluorescent :lol


Its on DJ Hydes parents farm I believe. Its basically the only way they can do all of these ridiculous matches without an Athletic Commision or the building getting hot at them for wrecking something.


----------



## Caponex75

After Richards match with Elgin and the matches he has been having since then, I may get back on the bandwagon. Though I still think he needs to continue going after limbs(Like the arm) and not just use Ankle Locks in his finishing stretches.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Lane said:


> I was wonderings how well Slater would do since his first deathmatch with Joe agasint Havoc was pretty much him not doing shit. Glad to read he stepped it up.


Yeah, I wasn't expecting much but damn, he put in a good effort. I don't want to give too much away but he must have had a serious headache after that match cause he took a lot of bumps on his head, some of them being accidents. 

And yeah, it's at DJs parents residence in Delaware. His dad was out in the crowd mingling with the fans all afternoon.


----------



## EmbassyForever

smitlick said:


> Its on DJ Hydes parents farm I believe. Its basically the only way they can do all of these ridiculous matches without an Athletic Commision or the building getting hot at them for wrecking something.


With other words... backyard.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Southern Defiance*

- Wow ROH's new DVD Menus and Intro package makes them look so much better now

- And the pre match graphics are really cool to.

- But sadly Cornette is on commentary.

1. Adam Cole vs Mike Bennett
***

2. The Bravado Brothers vs Los Ben Dejos
*1/2

3. Jay Lethal vs TJ Perkins
***1/4

4. The All Night Express vs The Young Bucks
**3/4

5. The Briscoe Brothers vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander
***

6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin
***1/4

7. Eddie Edwards vs El Generico
***3/4

*8. 20 Man Honor Rumble*
1. TJ Perkins
2. Matt Jackson
3. Kenny King
4. Harlem Bravado
5. Cedric Alexander
6. Jay Briscoe
7. Caprice Coleman
8. Charlie Haas
9. Lancelot Bravado
10. Mark Briscoe
11. Grizzly Redwood
12. Adam Cole
13. Shelton Benjamin
14. Michael Elgin
15. El Generico
16. Jay Lethal
17. Nick Jackson
18. Mike Bennett
19. Rhett Titus
20. Roderick Strong
**1/4


*ROH - Northern Aggression*

1. TJ Perkins vs Mike Bennett
**3/4

2. The All Night Express vs The Bravado Brothers
**

3. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole
***1/4

4. The Young Bucks vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander
***1/2

5. Samson vs Andy Ridge
*1/2

- Hooters sponsoring ROH. Wow...

6. The Briscoe Brothers & The House of Truth vs El Generico, Eddie Edwards & Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team
****​


----------



## Manu_Styles

ROH Pittsburgh, PA - 6/30/12

ROH World Championship Match
Kevin Steen will defend against ROH World TV Champion Roderick Strong w/ Truth Martini

Tag Team Grudge Match
The Briscoes vs "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin & "Man Beast" Rhino w/ Truth Martini

The War Reignites
BJ Whitmer vs "Zombie Princess" Jimmy Jacobs

Grudge Match
ROH Tag Team Champion Charlie Haas vs 1/2 of the All Night Express Rhett Titus

1st Time in ROH
"Die Hard" Eddie Edwards vs "Sicilian Psychopath" Tommaso Ciampa w/ The Embasy Ltd

*Four Corner Survival
ROH World Tag Team Champion Kenny King vs. “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett w/ Maria Kanellis vs. “No Fear” Mike Mondo vs. Mike Sydal

Jay Lethal vs. Kyle O’Reilly

Adam Cole vs. Pepper Parks*

Here is some info about Parks: http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/profiles/p/pepper-parks.html


----------



## EmbassyForever

Card looks very good. Strong/Steen, Jacobs/Whitmer, Edwards/Ciampa and Briscoes/HoT sounds like a strong matches. Others looking good too.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Yeah really good looking card, great ME, some fresh matches, one try out, this should be a good show


----------



## Lane

Embassys iggnorance about CZW amazes me. Doesnt suprise me though seeing as he looks like an roh bot. Sorry if i'm wrong.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Lane said:


> Embassys iggnorance about CZW amazes me. Doesnt suprise me though seeing as he looks like an roh bot. Sorry if i'm wrong.


I guess you talked to me. About what i ignored again?

Oh, and calling others "ROHBOT" supposed to be an insult? i love watching ROH and i enjoying their iPPV and TV matches (just like i enjoyed PWG DDT, PWS WrestleReunion, Chikara's last iPPV or EVOLVE 13 for example..)


----------



## TheCobra333

I've seen Pepper Parks a few times live. He's never set the world on fire, but he's a solid enough worker and I could see him having a fun eight-minute exhibition with Cole. Considering Parks' look, I can definitely see why ROH picked him for this spot.


----------



## Lane

I actually meant ignorance there, sorry. But its just ignorant to put down a company whos giving fans what they want by any means. They could of easily said "No more TOD's because noone will have us." But insted they found a solution. And, have you seen the farm? Things a peice of beauty. Alot of acres and the crowd has been huge every single time there has been a TOD there.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - Fear*

1. The Fightin' Taylor Boys vs Kenny King & TJ Perkins
***
The conversation about Excalibur not getting invited to Steens wedding was great.

2. Amazing Red vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

3. The Fightin' Joey Ryan Boys vs B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae
***1/2

4. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
***1/4

5. Future Shock vs The RockNES Monsters
***1/4 

6. American Wolves vs The Super Smash Brothers
****

7. El Generico vs Dick Togo
****

8. The Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Super Dragon
***1/2​


----------



## Platt




----------



## Concrete

Does anyone know how that highspots sale works? I put in over $100 dollars worth of dvds from the selected categories and it looks like there is a discount but nowhere near 40%


----------



## Platt

It's working fine for me. What are you adding? and I'll try it out.


----------



## Chismo

DGUSA news:


> DGUSA and Dragon Gate officials held a conference call yesterday to decide on how the new the new Open The United Gate Champions would be determined. Since CIMA & Ricochet were such great champions and never lost the titles, it has been determined that it is only fair they get a chance to regain the belts. However, CIMA and Ricochet are in different stables now. DGUSA will give them an opportunity to face each other in a decision match. It will be *CIMA* and a partner of his choice vs. *Ricochet* and a partner of his choice on July 29th in Chicago at The Congress Theater. The winners will be the new DGUSA Tag Team Champions. CIMA and Ricochet have been given one week to choose their partners. We will have more news next week.


I reckon it'll be CIMA & Dragon Kid vs. Ricochet & PAC.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

CIMA/Dragon Kid against Ricky/PAC would be insane. Kid hasn't been in DGUSA for over a year I believe and they could also play up how he dethroned Ricky for the Brave Gate.

Sami Callihan & Arik Cannon addresses DUF:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBlG5bbUJGM


----------



## Chismo

So I was watching a lot of Junior matches from CZW recently, and I gotta say I'm more than impressed. Cole's reign was fantastic, his heel work is top notch in CZW, and now I finally see why people praise his CZW work. It's awesome. Callihan's reign was a very good one, and that guy is mega over in CZW as a babyface. I love him, the fans love him, his OTT Warrioresque character is really fucking great, and he incorporates it into his matches fantastically. Anyway, a lot of good and great matches and wrestlers, like Cole, Callihan, Fox, Swann, Uhaa, Younger, Gulak, Sasaki, etc. CZW's Junior HW Division is one of the best things on Indy scene, good feuds and good matches left and right. Let's see how the new Champion Younger reigns.

After a lot of years, I'm getting into the rest of CZW too, they're solid/good nowadays, the positive influences from Big Japan are obvious. A lot of improvements, I gotta say. MASADA is awesome.


----------



## Certified G

JoeRulz said:


> So I was watching a lot of Junior matches from CZW recently, and I gotta say I'm more than impressed. Cole's reign was fantastic, his heel work is top notch in CZW, and now I finally see why people praise his CZW work. It's awesome. Callihan's reign was a very good one, and that guy is mega over in CZW as a babyface. I love him, the fans love him, his OTT Warrioresque character is really fucking great, and he incorporates it into his matches fantastically. Anyway, a lot of good and great matches and wrestlers, like Cole, Callihan, Fox, Swann, Uhaa, Younger, Gulak, Sasaki, etc. CZW's Junior HW Division is one of the best things on Indy scene, good feuds and good matches left and right. Let's see how the new Champion Younger reigns.
> 
> After a lot of years, I'm getting into the rest of CZW too, they're solid/good nowadays, the positive influences from Big Japan are obvious. A lot of improvements, I gotta say. MASADA is awesome.


Yeah CZW is really good right now. I've always liked CZW ever since I started watching Indy wrestling, and even though the older shows have a special feeling about them (for me atleast), 2012 CZW has been proving alot of haters wrong imo. I really urge everyone who thinks CZW sucks to just try 1 show, still don't like it? Fine, atleast you gave it a chance..


----------



## Manu_Styles

What i like about the current CZW is that you have a little bit of everything in the card, 2011 was the year i follow the most CZW and was mostly because of the great Adam Cole vs Sami Callihan feud.


----------



## Even Flow

Interesting Highspots sale. I'm not a fan of them, but I may just get the first ECW Hardcore TV Complete Set and get 40% off.


----------



## Lane

2012 CZW has been great so far. samuray Del Sol vs Alex Colon and Masada vs AR Fox was anounced for the next ippv along with Azriel & Bandido jr vs Nation of Intoxication and Callihan vs Younger in a 1hr iron man deathmatch.


----------



## Certified G

Lane said:


> 2012 CZW has been great so far. samuray Del Sol vs Alex Colon and Masada vs AR Fox was anounced for the next ippv along with Azriel & Bandido jr vs Nation of Intoxication and Callihan vs Younger in a 1hr iron man deathmatch.


Oh shit, an Iron Man Deathmatch? I thought it was a regular Iron Man match, which I'm not a fan of. MASADA vs AR Fox should be fun too. I'm a big fan of both guys, looking forward to see what these guys come up with as they have totally different styles.


----------



## Lane

Its a Ultraviolent iron man match. So i'm sure there will be tacks and barbwire and whatnot.


----------



## Platt

X-Static said:


> Interesting Highspots sale. I'm not a fan of them, but I may just get the first ECW Hardcore TV Complete Set and get 40% off.


Just remember you'll get 20% added back on with Customs. Honestly I'd wait till R "I'll pretend you said 18" F runs a sale, they mark stuff as gifts so no customs and the shipping is a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## seabs

*A 1 Hour Ironman Deathmatch? Sounds like the worst idea ever. If they pace a deathmatch out well over 60 minutes then I'll be amazed.*


----------



## Lane

Yeah, because its a 1hr deathmatch theyll beat the shit out of each other with weapons for one full hour non stop.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Seabs said:


> *A 1 Hour Ironman Deathmatch? Sounds like the worst idea ever. If they pace a deathmatch out well over 60 minutes then I'll be amazed.*


Hey, maybe with the 60 minutes, more time can be used to SELL the massive amount of damage done within the deathmatch. And no, I don't just mean screaming while getting hit, and then maybe lie on the ground for a bit.


----------



## KingCrash

I've see a couple of Iron Man Deathmatches and they have been disasters. Their first match was fine but I don't think they can stretch that out over an hour with or without weapons.


*ROH - Unity*


The House Of Truth (Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin) vs. The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) - **3/4

Mike Bennett vs. Mike Sydal - *

The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. The Bravado Brothers (Harlem & Lancelot) - ***1/4

*No Disqualification*
Kevin Steen & Jimmy Jacobs vs. El Generico & BJ Whitmer - ***1/2

Jay Lethal, Adam Cole, & TJ Perkins vs. The Colony (Fire, Soldier & Green Ant) - ***1/2

Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) vs. Team Ambition (Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly) - **1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoes vs. Jigsaw & Hallowicked - ***1/4



*ROH - Best In The World 2012*


The Briscoes vs. The Guardians Of Truth - *

Homicide vs. Eddie Edwards - **3/4

*Hybrid Fighting Rules*
Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly - ****

Michael Elgin vs. Fit Finlay - **1/4

Mike Bennett vs. Mike Mondo - *
*
ROH World Television Title*
Roderick Strong vs. Tomasso Ciampa vs. Jay Lethal - **3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The All Night Express vs. Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team - **1/2

*ROH World Title - Anything Goes*
Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4
​


----------



## EmbassyForever

1 hour deathmatch? feel sorry for the fans who are gonna be there.

Bryan Danielson vs SHINGO DGUSA Enter The Dragon First Anniversary Celebration - ****1/2

*CZW Cinco De Mayo:*

Alex Colon vs. AR Fox: ***
No selling rulez.

Adam Cole vs. Jake Crist: **1/4

DJ Hyde vs. BJ Whitmer: **1/4

2 Out of 3 Falls Match (First Fall Standard Rules, Second Fall Submission Match, Third Fall Ultraviolent Rules) for the CZW World Junior Heavyweight Championship:
Sami Callihan(c) vs. Drake Younger: ***1/2
Great match, but went too long. And Drake Younger is fucking awful. Sami worked on his leg all the match and than he stood like nothing. And he throw a chair i think at Sami and he missed... lol. Sami was awesome here, really good match.

CZW World Heavyweight Championship Match:
MASADA(c) vs. Michael Elgin: **1/2
EH

CZW are so cheap..


----------



## Lane

How is CZW cheap? They run shows all over the country that no other indy promotion in recent history has done (Last being ROH in Japan) and bring in talent from across countries. The Cinco De Mayo show wasnt the best but it was their fist time running with a company since IPW closed up shop so it would be a little rough.

ROH Best in the Wolrd 2012
Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly ****
Great match. First 10 mins were so so but then the you know what hit the fan and they gave it their all. Kyle is going to make a great heel and Cole will be a force to be recond with by the end of the year.

Michael Elgin vs Fit Finlay ***
Dont get while people hated on this so much, guess they just dont apreciate the stype of style it was. They told a great story throughout

Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen(c) ***1/2
Just a fun spot fest that told a nice story with Corino/Jacobs and Jim. I actually liked Daveys performance in this as it reminded me of how he used to be before he started doing the babyface fire no selling rage face era.

Steve Corinos commentary *****
Keep this man on commentary for all shows. LEAVE TOD SINCLAIR ALONE!


----------



## seabs

*Watched some CZW from this year today. Nothing MOTYC so I'll keep it in here. Sami/Swann was very good. Felt like they could have a really great match if they got the main event of a show and had a longer, bigger match. Sami/Colon from BOTB was a fucking super 7 odd minute sprint. CZW's obsession with ring crew GEEKS irks me though. Sami/Fox could have been great but Fox sucks so bad it's untrue. 

Really liked the Yim/Excellent TLC match but I wanted more for it be a MOTYC. Mia was so fucking great in it and not just for busting her ass in it, she worked that match really well. Thought she got the desperation of facing a fat dude like Excellent over perfectly and she had some nice little touches like selling her own stiff kicks. Excellent isn't very good though and it's disturbingly obvious how unnatural of a worker he is. Big break after the table spot really hurt their momentum and then the finish came straight after it so it wasn't as hot as it should have been. I've liked Mia for ages and she rocked this one. Shame ROH have no idea what they have with her. *


----------



## Lane

Greg hit the nail on the head in the post match promo. "In ROH you're nothing more than tits and ass and its a shame because they have no idea what they have in you." I think the deal with the one ring crew guy is that its his hazing deal. Hes on some of the Wired shows off and on. Aeral Assault was a really solid show. If I had to pick a match to be a CZW motyc canidate right now though it would be Swann vs Callihan.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Am I right in thinking that ROH have still never put Yim and Death Rey in the same ring?


----------



## Lane

They havint, but it was either Shimmer or RCW that did.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Lane said:


> How is CZW cheap? They run shows all over the country that no other indy promotion in recent history has done (Last being ROH in Japan) and bring in talent from across countries. The Cinco De Mayo show wasnt the best but it was their fist time running with a company since IPW closed up shop so it would be a little rough.


Did you watched the show?


----------



## Lane

Yeah I have the dvd. First half is bad because no match up until Fox vs Colon got up to 10 mins. Every thing from Fox vs Colon up was good.


----------



## seabs

*SWE 4Everevolution*

*The Predators vs The Myatt Legacy*
_**3/4_

*Rockstar Spud vs Nikki Storm*
_N/A_

*Sami Callihan vs Dave Mastiff*
_***3/4_

*Finlay vs Martin Kirby*
_****+_

*Max Angelus vs Nick Riley vs Robbie X*
_****1/4_

*Doug Williams vs Rampage Brown vs Joel Redman vs Stixx*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Super show and it only goes 95 minutes which is an added bonus. First 2 matches feature 2 of the best promos of the year. Both matches are really fun and short to start the show with too. Then the next 3 matches are all great. Main event is the low point of the show which was a shame but it does feature the best low bridge bump ever. Definitely recommend._​
*Looking to sell this and 4FW Wrestlewar 2011 and Wrestleution 2012 on if anyone is interested.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH Rising Above 2012: (re-watched)

1. The All Night Express vs. Chris Silvio & Mohammad Ali Vaez - **
2. Michael Elgin vs. Sampson Walker - ***
3. Kevin Steen vs. BJ Whitmer - **3/4
4. El Generico vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/2
5. TJ Perkins vs. Mike Mondo - **3/4
6. 2 Out Of 3 Falls: Roderick Strong vs. Jay Lethal - ***1/2
7. World Tag Team Title Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team - **1/4
8. ROH World Title Match: Davey Richards vs. Adam Cole - ****

Overall Rating: Good show. Nothing was bad, i enjoyed it. *7.25*


----------



## Chismo

Lane said:


> 2012 CZW has been great so far. samuray Del Sol vs Alex Colon and Masada vs AR Fox was anounced for the next ippv along with Azriel & Bandido jr vs Nation of Intoxication and Callihan vs Younger in a 1hr iron man deathmatch.


MASADA/Fox could be all kinds of awesome. And I'm strangely interested in the 1hr Ironman Deathmatch, mostly because I'm a huge Sami Callihan mark. The match quality will probably be CRAP, but I just can't get enough of Sami, so 1hr of him - yes, why not?



Seabs said:


> *Sami/Fox could have been great but Fox sucks so bad it's untrue.*


From BOTB 11? Really? Because that match was bloody awesome, and had the "big match" feel, and I loved the Puro details with wrestlers surrounding the ring and watching the match. It felt important, and you could just feel the nature of their long feed. ****1/4 for that match, both guys were busting their asses, and Sami pulling Fit Finlay and brutalizing Fox at the end was balls awesome.

And AR Fox is awesome.


----------



## seabs

*Fox is terrible. If you think he's awesome then you have terribly low expectations for wrestlers.

Watched some ROH today that people were hyping in here.

Bucks vs Bravados from Unity was good but it was nothing better than a good undercard match. Bucks aren't very good right now. Feels way too much like they just want to goof about rather than having great matches. The impersonating famous wrestlers shtick has to stop. Shame nobody will tell they need to wrap this gimmick up because of their power in PWG. Bravados are now generic puro guys which is a shame. They really stood out last year during there brief heel run and now they're just generic Indy/Puro guys. Fans are terrible. More interested in their smarky chants than paying attention to the dynamics of the match. He doesn't even look much like Bieber ****. 

Gave up on the Steen/Generico tag about 10 minutes in. Pre-match stuff was fucking awful. Sinclair stands in the ring while Cornette runs the show over the phone. Felt like an unusual lack of hate for these 4 guys and they weren't working anywhere near stiff enough.

Started the Colony 6 man. Terrible Indy choreographed sequences. Fuck off. 

Watched Team Ambition vs WGTT. Super match. Told a great story, loved the selling. Perfect pacing and length. Crowd were fantastic. Lol I didn't even watch it actually. 

Davey vs Cole is decent. In now way a ****1/2 match lol. I was actually impressed by Davey selling the ribs early on and them playing off a previous match where they got busted but yeah he gave up after a few minutes. Strike sequences were laughable. There was barely anyone sitting on the higher tier of seats. Made the show and the match look cheap and insignificant. Massive silver curtains suck btw. Kelly is a terrible commentator. Full of terrible cliches, sounds phony and bored and I still want to gauge his eyes out. Corino was great on a commentary in a serious manner though. Crossbody nearfall was neat but nobody buys the crossbody as a finisher just because he won one match with it. Hated how Cole just sat himself in position for the table spot and they never sell it afterwards like a significant moment in the match. Didn't hate but yeah it's in no way a great match.

Eddie/Cide from BITW wasn't very good. Cide wouldn't work the injured arm and he still sucks. Guessing by the finish he's back full time now but I don't think I've seen him booked for a future date. Way to have him beat one of your very top guys clean if he's going away again.

Finlay/Elgin really wasn't good. Just paced way too slow and ROH isn't the right place for a Finlay style match in 2012. Horrendous finish.

Cole/O'Reilly and Davey/Steen were both very good and enjoyable though. I'll talk about them more in the MOTYC Thread later.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Seabs said:


> *Started the Colony 6 man. Terrible Indy choreographed sequences. Fuck off.*


:StephenA
BTW your post reminds this dude: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btY4N5YOdm0. Lol.


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs said:


> *
> Watched Team Ambition vs WGTT. Super match. Told a great story, loved the selling. Perfect pacing and length. Crowd were fantastic. Lol I didn't even watch it actually.
> *


Legit lol :lmao


----------



## Chismo

Seabs said:


> *Fox is terrible. If you think he's awesome then you have terribly low expectations for wrestlers.*


Lol, how is he "terrible"? He's a great, crazy high-flyer, is a decent seller for a CZW/American Indy wrestler, and works the crowd just fine. Good in FIP segments too.

Sure, there's a lot of things to improve, hence why he needs to go to DG Japan for few months...


----------



## KingCrash

:lol Old Man Seabs shaking his fist at indy wrestling is always great. Fox is decent in the ring but he does take too many chances and when he crashes and burns usually the match just falls apart, Sami/Fox from BOTB 11 being the exception. It was better then the Sami/Cole finals a year earlier, but that match had Callihan kicking out of Cole's entire moveset.


*AIW - Girls’ Night Out 6*


*Pre-Show*
Eric Ryan vs. Ethan Page - **1/4

K.C. vs. Miss Heidi - **

Leva Bates vs. Hailey Hatred - * 

Melanie Cruise vs. Taylor Made - **1/4

*No Disqualification*
Crazy Mary Dobson vs. Trash Cassidy - -*

Sassy Stephanie vs. Cherry Bomb - **

Annie Social vs. Taeler Hendrix - DUD

Kimber Lee vs. Jennifer Blake - **3/4

Sara Del Rey vs. Veda Scott - **1/2

Hailey Hatred vs. Jenny Rose - **3/4

*AIW Women’s Title - Fans Bring The Weapons*
Allysin Kay vs. Mia Yim - ***1/4



*PWG - DDT4 2012*


The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) vs. The Fightin’ Taylor Boys (Ryan Taylor & Brian Cage-Taylor) - ***1/2

Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly) vs. The Dynasty (Scorpio Sky & Joey Ryan) - ***1/4

Sami Callihan & Roderick Strong vs. 2 Husky Black Guys (El Generico & Willie Mack) - ***1/4

The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. Super Smash Brothers (Player Uno & Stupefied) - ***3/4

2 Husky Black Guys vs. The RockNES Monsters - ***1/2

Future Shock vs. Super Smash Brothers - ****

*Non-Tournament - PWG World Title*
Kevin Steen vs. Sami Callihan - ***1/4

2 Husky Black Guys vs. Super Smash Brothers - ***3/4​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

JoeRulz said:


> Lol, how is he "terrible"? He's a great, crazy high-flyer, is a decent seller for a CZW/American Indy wrestler, and works the crowd just fine. Good in FIP segments too.
> 
> Sure, there's a lot of things to improve, hence why he needs to go to DG Japan for few months...


He's not going to DragonGate Japan for a while, if not ever. When his gay porn video got out, DragonGate Japan pulled out of sending him over there.


----------



## Lane

Matt_Yoda said:


> He's not going to DragonGate Japan for a while, if not ever. When his *gay porn *video got out, DragonGate Japan *pulled out *of sending him over there.


I couldnt resist. So sorry.


----------



## seabs

*Fox had a gay porn video? Legit might be the funniest thing I've heard all year if it's true.

He's gonna be crippled in less than 10 years time too with how he works. Stupid moveset which isn't even all that visually impressive by todays standards. *


----------



## Certified G

I think AR Fox is awesome, I really dig his in-ring style, it's right up my alley. I loved Fox vs Sami from Cage Of Death 13, one of the most enjoyable CZW matches I had seen all year.


----------



## KingCrash

AR Fox did gay porn. That's something I never needed to know ever.

And Dragon Gate would work wonders for him calming him down and knowing when to hit the big moves; it still stuns me going back to 09 and seeing Rich Swann just shit the bed in a match and then looking at him now.


----------



## Chismo

Matt_Yoda said:


> He's not going to DragonGate Japan for a while, if not ever. When *his gay porn video* got out, DragonGate Japan pulled out of sending him over there.


WTF?


----------



## Lane

Same with Richochet, just a spot monkey and then he went to DG and been great ever since.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Obviously I'm" not going to post a link but Google "AR Fox Gay Porn" and you'll get the information with threads talking about it.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Yeah, the gay porn thing has been a hindrance to the guy. I've heard plenty of tales of AR not being the sharpest tool in the shed too, outside of wrestling stuff.

Honestly, I think AR Fox should get some time in Japan. I'm sure DDT would bring him in with open arms, lol.


----------



## Lane

Fox could team with Dino.


----------



## seabs

*ique2 at Fox and gay porn. 

Hopefully that's why he wasn't allowed in Europe this year. ique2

Japan tour with a promotion like New Japan or Dragon Gate will help anyone but I don't see Fox a) getting on a tour and b) having the mindset to change his style enough to really benefit from it. With guys like PAC/Ricochet/Swann/Anderson/etc the potential was always there, it just needed to be helped through.*


----------



## DarloKid

Hey guys my latest review of the cracking PBW event Maximum Impact 5 - http://www.pwponderings.com/2012/07/01/pbw-maximum-impact-5/


----------



## Cactus

*PWG DDT4 2012*

*RockNES Monsters vs Fighting Taylor Boys*
_This was a fun and very spot-heavy match, but the RockNES Monsters managed to work in a FIP narrative nicely into the match._
*Rating: ***1/2*

*Future Shock vs The Dynasty*
*Rating: **3/4*

*2 Husky Black Guys vs Roderick Strong & Sami Callihan*
_The colorful personalities of Callihan, Generico and Mack worked the crowd into an absolute frenzy. Roddy was just kind of there, but he didn't put a damper on things._
*Rating: ***1/2*

*Super Smash Brothers vs Young Bucks*
*Rating: ****

*RockNES Monsters vs 2 Husky Black Guys*
*Rating: **3/4*

*Super Smash Brothers vs Future Shock*
_I'm not feeling this as the epic everyone is making this out to be. In a nutshell, this was everything I hate about indy wrestling rolled into one and not even the fun PWG vibe could save this. Fun in parts however._
*Rating: **3/4*

*Kevin Steen vs Sami Callihan - PWG World Championship*
_Ending felt a bit flat but I was really enjoying the first 5-10 minutes of this. Fun brawl._
*Rating: ***1/2*

*Super Smash Brothers vs 2 Husky Black Guys*
_The start and ending felt kind of lifeless. The spots in the middle of this was enough for this to creep into the 'good' range._
*Rating: ****

*Overall:*
Best PWG show since Fear. Nothing drags and there isn't one bad match on the card. Go see it.


----------



## FITZ

Seabs said:


> *Fox had a gay porn video? Legit might be the funniest thing I've heard all year if it's true.
> 
> He's gonna be crippled in less than 10 years time too with how he works. Stupid moveset which isn't even all that visually impressive by todays standards. *


Well I googled it and got a link to a porn tube site where the title was "Wrestler Does Gay Porn." I didn't click it because I don't want to see it and my brother is sitting right next to me and it would be hard to explain why I'm watching gay porn featuring AR Fox. 

I don't know how he doesn't get hurt all the time when he wrestles. He's had some really brutal botches since I've starting watching his matches and there have been quite a few times where it looked liked he was seriously going to fuck himself up.


----------



## seabs

TaylorFitz said:


> Well I googled it and got a link to a porn tube site where the title was "Wrestler Does Gay Porn."












ique2


----------



## Matt_Yoda

From what I read up on, as I understand it the video was before he became a wrestler and that he did it for the money (Gay for Pay), regardless this is one of those instances where your past decisions can come back on you. I just hope that this doesn't hurt his opportunities too much; he probably makes a living off of wrestling given how much he wrestles.


----------



## smitlick

Well I'm assuming its why he hasnt worked for Chikara.


----------



## seabs

smitlick said:


> Well I'm assuming its why he hasnt worked for Chikara.


*Either that or because he's shit

ique2*


----------



## Certified G

Matt_Yoda said:


> From what I read up on, as I understand it the video was before he became a wrestler and that he did it for the money (Gay for Pay), regardless this is one of those instances where your past decisions can come back on you. I just hope that this doesn't hurt his opportunities too much; he probably makes a living off of wrestling given how much he wrestles.


I _really_ think this either greatly reduces or completely takes away his chances of going to WWE. (if WWE would be interested in him in the first place). That really tall woman who would've appeared on NXT season 3(?) got kicked off and released because she had nude or nearly nude pics on the internet I think.
And Luke Robinson didn't win Tough Enough because of his past erotic wrestling experiences if I remember correct. (that was rumored so I'm not sure if it's true but I wouldn't put it past WWE..)


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *Either that or because he's shit
> 
> ique2*


Amazing...


Have been watching the 2012 Carnage Cup and theres a few matches here that are worse then most backyard wrestlers youtube shit.


----------



## FITZ

Seabs said:


> ique2


I was really hoping for someone else talking about him doing gay porn and not the actual gay porn itself.


----------



## Rickey

> Ring of Honor Wrestling regretfully announces that due to circumstances beyond our control we must cancel our upcoming live events in Winston-Salem, NC on July 27th & Charleston, SC scheduled for July 28th.
> 
> Full refunds are being offered to all fans who purchased tickets for these events.
> 
> For those who may have purchased your tickets at either the box office or through Ticketmaster, you should return the tickets to their original purchase location for your refund.
> 
> For those fans who purchased their tickets at ROHWrestling.com please mail your original tickets back to the following address:
> 
> Ring of Honor Wrestling
> ATTN: Carolina Ticket Return
> PO Box 1127
> Bristol, PA 19007
> 
> Please include your original purchase order number if they were purchased through ROHWrestling.com, as well as your name, mailing address, email address, and a daytime phone number at which you can be reached. Refunds will be issued upon receipt of the tickets
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience and look forward to bring great Ring of Honor action back to the Carolinas in the near future.


http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/important-news-regarding-our-carolina-events

The next show is July 15 in Milwaukee, WI.


----------



## DarloKid

another review of mine is up on PWPonderings from the UK scene, the event is PCW vs PBW and involves a ****1/2 classic last man standing match up between Kris Travis and Lionheart here is the link -
http://www.pwponderings.com/2012/07...premier-british-promotions-28th-october-2011/


----------



## smitlick

*IWA-DS Carnage Cup VIII 2012*

Night 1

- One side of the ring is a UHaul truck. The other three sides are for the fans but one side is for a 

truck.....

*1. Spider Net Circus Death Match*
Spidar Boodrow vs Bryant Woods
DUD

*2. No Rope Barbed Wire Carpet Strip House of Pain Match*
Kody Krueger vs Bill The Butcher
-**
Krueger had some of his hair ripped out when he was thrown through some barbed wire... 

*3. Deep Sea Death Match*
John Rare vs Mad Man Pondo
-****

4. Shane Smalls vs Jerek Tyler
DUD

*5. Smash, Bam, Pow & Crash*
Freakshow vs Travis Locke
1/2*
There are now puddles in the ring as its raining.

*6. Loose Lighttubes*
Damien Payne vs Josh Crow
**1/2

*7. Barbed Wire Massacre*
Matt Tremont vs Sid Fabulous
*1/2

*8. Nathans Sadistic Playground*
Neil Diamond Cutter vs American Kickboxer II
*

*9. Bundles of Joy*
Ron Mathis vs Devon Maximus
**

10. Josh Crow vs Shane Smalls
*

Night 2

*1. Fans Bring the Weapons*
Matt Tremont vs Kody Krueger
*1/2

*2. Saw II Death Match*
Spidar Boodrow vs John Rare
**

*3. Barefooot Pits of Hell*
Freakshow vs Neil Diamond Cutter
**
The mini pools they used cost $8 as they left the price tags on them.

*4. Death From Below*
Damien Payne vs Ron Mathis
*1/2

*5. Fans Bring The Weapons*
Mad Man Pondo vs Phil Macchio
*1/4

*6. Fans Bring The Weapons Death Match Rumble*
DUD

*7. No Ropes Flaming Barbed Wire 250 Light Tubes*
Spidar Boodrow vs Matt Tremont vs Freakshow vs Damien Payne
**1/4​


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Chikara DVD May 20, 2012 The Ogg and I" - Manhattan, NY*

1. Dasher Hatfield vs. Colt Cabana **1/4
Your typical Colt Cabana match. Fun to watch but nothing too speciel.

2. Saturyne vs. Kagetsu **1/4

3. Los Ice Creams vs. The Colony **1/4
Felt like a house show match no dobut. But still wasn't bad or something.

4. Bravado Brothers vs. Dash Chisako & Sendai Sachiko ***1/2
Awesome match. The Bravados looked so good here, they're awesome.

5. 17 & The Shard vs. 3.0 *3/4
Meh. 

6. Meiko Satomura vs. Sara Del Rey ***

7. The Batiri (Kobama, Obariyon & Kobald) vs . The Swarm (assailANT, combatANT & deviANT) vs. Spectral Envoy (Hallowicked, Frightmare & UltraMantis Black) vs. Tim 
Donst, Delirious & Jakob Hammermeier **3/4
Wasn't a fan of that match. The match was a big mess imo. But still good action..

8. Jigsaw vs. Eddie Kingston ****
Fuck yeah what a match. Kingston is awesome (yep, i said it).


----------



## Lane

If anything Jarek Tyler vs Shane Smalls was better than Smalls vs Crow from CC and it was Bill that went thru the wire, not Kody. The tournament was actually pretty good besides some duds. The guys making their deathmatch debut all killed it.


----------



## Certified G

Where did the Carnage Cup take place this year?
Carnage Cup can be a great tournament, and it's one of the bloodiest in all of America (see: Carnage Cup VII - great show), however looking at that card of CC8 there's like 10 guys I never heard of. I know they're going after cheap talent, but would it really hurt them to have some 'bigger' names on the show like Danny Havoc, Drake Younger, Devon Moore etc. besides Freakshow, Mad Man Pondo and Matt Tremont?


----------



## smitlick

Lane said:


> If anything Jarek Tyler vs Shane Smalls was better than Smalls vs Crow from CC and it was Bill that went thru the wire, not Kody. The tournament was actually pretty good besides some duds. The guys making their deathmatch debut all killed it.


Oops.. Either way they were both pretty average. I really didn't enjoy the tournament though, the weather probably didn't help the 1st day but the 2nd day was just slightly better. A lot of it looked really bad and really fake. The fire in the final was a joke.





The Corre said:


> Where did the Carnage Cup take place this year?
> Carnage Cup can be a great tournament, and it's one of the bloodiest in all of America (see: Carnage Cup VII - great show), however looking at that card of CC8 there's like 10 guys I never heard of. I know they're going after cheap talent, but would it really hurt them to have some 'bigger' names on the show like Danny Havoc, Drake Younger, Devon Moore etc. besides Freakshow, Mad Man Pondo and Matt Tremont?


Pondo was awful as well... The Pondo Tournament match was just horrendous.


*CZW - An Excellent Adventure*

1. DJ Hyde vs WHACKS
N/A

2. Derek Frazier vs Ryan McBride
**1/2

3. AR Fox vs Uhaa Nation
***

*4. CZW Tag Titles*
BLKOUT vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
**1/4

*5. CZW Jr Heavyweight Title*
Sami Callihan vs Rich Swann
***1/2

6. Greg Excellent vs Mia Yim
**1/2

7. Drew Gulak vs Matt Tremont
*1/4

8. Joker vs Eddie Kingston
***

*9. CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Devon Moore vs Adam Cole
**1/2

10. DJ Hyde vs Zandig
**1/2


*ROH - The Homecoming 2012*

1. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
***

2. Grizzly Redwood vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Andy Ridge vs Mike Bennett
**1/4

3. Kenny King vs Kevin Steen
***

4. Chris Hero vs Michael Elgin
***3/4

5. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
***3/4

6. Jigsaw & Hallowicked vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4
Really disappointed the whole Chikara/ROH thing didn't go further

7. Jay Lethal vs Davey Richards
***3/4 

Really good show. Leans further to the point of so many being haters of ROH without bothering to watch it.​


----------



## EmbassyForever

smitlick said:


> Really good show. Leans further to the point of so many being haters of ROH without bothering to watch it.[/CENTER]


(Y)


----------



## ljones97

I have never watched ROH before, and i want to get into it. What would you guys suggest to start me off?


----------



## Certified G

*CZW October 16, 2010 "Deja Vu 5" - Tyngsboro, MA*

CZW ventured into the North Eastern United States for Deja Vu 5. 

1. Alex Colon vs. Scott Reed vs. Ryan Slater
**

2. Johnny Calzone vs. Drew Gulak
*

3. Tomasso Ciampa vs. Sabian
**1/2
Awkward moments throughout the match when Larry Legend and Emil J. both pronounced Ciampa in completely different ways..
Wasn't a fan at all of what Sabian did to that old man, I did see he enjoyed the show all the way through and he was a big Nick Gage fan lol.

4. Niles Young vs. Devon Moore
*

5. Sami Callihan vs. Joe Gacy
**

6. Irish Drive-By vs. The Osirian Portal
**
Beginning was fun and comical but the final 5 or so minutes were very sloppy by all 4 men.

7. Light Tube Bundles Deathmatch: tHURTeen vs. Danny Havoc
***
Really good match as they didn't just use the lighttubes to smash them over eachothers head, they actually incorporated the lighttubes in real wrestling moves which looked great.

8. No Rope Barbed Wire: Nick Gage vs. Jon Moxley
**

Overal it was a decent show, nothing too special and I had a feeling they weren't really giving their all to this small crowd.. Also the building + the fact hardly anyone had entrance music + there was no microphone (meaning the ring announcing and promo's had to be done yelling) made the whole show feel very cheap and minor league.
I also wasn't a fan of the way some of the matches ended..


----------



## EmbassyForever

ljones97 said:


> I have never watched ROH before, and i want to get into it. What would you guys suggest to start me off?


Border Wars. Watch the DVD ver, it's awesome.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Rising Above 2012*


The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) vs. Chris Silvio & Mohammad Ali Vaez - **

Michael Elgin vs. Sampson Walker - **

Kevin Steen vs. BJ Whitmer - ***

El Generico vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***

TJ Perkins vs. Mike Mondo - **1/4

*Two Out Of Three Falls*
Roderick Strong vs. Jay Lethal - ***1/4

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) - **

*ROH World Title*
Davey Richards vs. Adam Cole - ***1/2

Decent show once you get through the filler and the apathy-inducing tag title match, Lethal/Strong was on par with most of their encounters but Cole/Richards disappointed a bit.


*
JAPW - Jersey City Rumble*


Garden State Gods (Corvis Fear & Myke Quest) vs. The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) - **1/2

Jack Verville vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Bruce Skyline - DUD

Demilition vs. The Heavy Hitters (Monsta Mac & Havok) - DUD

*JAPW World Tag Team Titles*
DnA (Dixie & Azrieal) vs. The Best Around (Bruce Maxwell & TJ Cannon) - **

*JAPW NJ State Title*
Bandido Jr. vs. Eddie Kingston - ***

*Winner Gets JAPW World Heavyweight Title Shot*
Jersey City Rumble Battle Royal - *

*JAPW World Heavyweight Title*
Kenny Omega vs. Jay Lethal - **

Another immediately downward spiraling show late in Jersey All-Pro's run with guest stars that should have never been booked, rookies who never should have been on the card in the first place and booking that ruined what could have been a good main event, though to be fair Lethal was in the royal for a long while.
​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Speaking of JAPW, do they even still run shows? For as long as they've been around I never really got into their promotion.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah JAPW I believe plan on running more shows although I haven't seen anything about them


Deja Vu 5 was one of those small shitty crowd shows that just amused me... It wasn't a great show or anything but it was just a complete mess and Sabian being a dick was pretty funny.


----------



## Chismo

Dragon Gate USA updates:


> ***July 3rd: The DGUSA.tv 4th Of July 40% Off Sale starts now! You can get 40% off all DGUSA and EVOLVE DVDs, shirts, sweatshirts and caps. Just put the code "40% off" in the special instructions when you check out of the www.DGUSA.tv online store or say it when you call 267-519-9744 and you'll get a 40% refund on your order. Please note that you will initially be charged full price, but you will receive the 40% refund shortly after you order. Shipping is not included. If you can't find where to enter the code email us at [email protected] and we'll make sure you get the 40% refund. Here's just some of the items you can get for 40% off right now:
> 
> 
> 
> -DGUSA Freedom Fight 2011 DVD: YAMATO vs. Johnny Gargano, PAC vs. Ricochet, CIMA vs. Masato Yoshino, More!
> 
> -DGUSA Bushido: Code Of The Warrior 2011 DVD: CIMA & Ricochet vs. D.U.F., PAC vs. Brodie Lee, Johnny Gargano vs. BxB Hulk, More!
> 
> -DGUSA REVOLT! DVD: YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk No Rope Match, High-Flyers FRAY!, Masato Yoshino vs. Akira Tozawa, More!
> 
> -EVOLVE 10: A Tribute To The Arena: Final segment at former ECW Arena with extreme guests, Chuck Taylor & Rich Swann vs. Super Smash Brothers, Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet, More!
> 
> -Mad Blankey shirt- Mad Blankey logo on black shirt in US sizes.
> 
> -Dragon Hoodie- Stylish zipper down hoodie. Only a few in stock!
> 
> These are just a few of the things you can get for 40% off in the DGUSA.tv Store. Please go browse our store for a complete selection. Act now, we won't offer a sale this big again until Black Friday. Thank you for your support!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***July 3rd: We have two major matches signed for Dragon Gate USA on July 28th in Taylor, MI and July 29th in Chicago, IL. We'll start with Detroit.
> 
> 
> 
> ***Akira Tozawa Set To Challenge Gargano On July 28th
> 
> July 3rd: It's official! *Akira Tozawa will challenge Johnny Gargano* for the Open The Freedom Gate Title on July 28th in the Detroit area. Tozawa has Gargano's number as he pinned him in their first singles match last year and recently pinned Gargano in a tag match. Tozawa will get his shot on July 28th. This event will be broadcast at www.WWNLive.com on live iPPV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***July 3rd: We will jump over to the 3rd Anniversary Show in Chicago on July 29th. The main event will see new Open The United Gate Champions crowned. Last week we reported that CIMA and Ricochet would be able to choose new partners to battle it out for the belts. Ricochet has picked his World-1 International partner Rich Swann. CIMA has gone outside the box and selected AR Fox as a new protege in the United States. July 29th in Chi-town will be *Ricochet & Rich Swann vs. CIMA & AR Fox for the vacant Open The United Gate Titles*. Watch this card on worldwide live iPPV at www.WWNLive.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***July 3rd: Tickets for both these events are now on sale in the DGUSA.tv Store or by calling 267-519-9744. Tickets for Taylor, MI start at just $15. We have reduced fan appreciation prices for Chicago to celebrate our anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> ***July 3rd: CIMA & Fox will get ready for their DGUSA Tag Team Title on July 28th in Michigan. El Generico and Samuray Del Sol met in two classics last weekend at EVOLVE 14 and 15. The mutual respect was obvious and now they will team. it is *CIMA & AR Fox vs. El Generico & Samuray Del Sol* on July 28th in the Detroit area. Yeah, that's right.
> 
> 
> 
> ***July 3rd: The insane matches keep coming. *El Generico vs. Mad Blankey's Akira Tozawa* is set for July 29th in Chicago. There was an altercation between Generico and Christina Von Eerie of Mad Blankey last Thursday at EVOLVE that set this match up. We will have the footage soon.


Generico/Tozawa and CIMA & Fox/Generico & Del Sol :vince


----------



## Groovemachine

> Starting at noon today and running through Sunday night July 8th at midnight, Ring of Honor Wrestling is bringing to you its annual Fourth of July sale!!! This offer includes a special Buy 2, Get 1 Free deal on all ROH DVD’s from 2011 & 2012 (including compilations), 20% Off all apparel (35% off for ringside members), and a special bonus offer with all merchandise orders over $100. Please read below for details on this offer along with instructions on how to receive your free items.
> 
> BUY 2, GET 1 FREE ROH DVD SALE
> 
> During the next five days, for every (2) ROH DVDs circa 2011-2012 that you purchase, you can select one free ROH DVD of equal or lesser value! Buy 2 & get 1 free, Buy 4 & get 2 free, buy 6 and...you get the idea. This includes all best of’s/compilations. All DVD’s listed in the following categories are included:
> 
> - New
> - 2012
> - 2011
> 
> In order to get your free DVD(s) please follow the instructions below:
> 1) Write you free selection in the “Order Comments” section during the checkout process.
> 2) Please DO NOT add your free selection to the shopping cart or you will be charged for it.
> 3) Your free selection(s) MUST be the lowest priced ROH DVD.



Very nice sale from ROH there, I'm pretty tempted. Unity's a lock, I missed out on the Homecoming so I'll probably grab that one too, rounding it all out with the Battle in the Carolinas doubleshot.


----------



## ljones97

So because i want to get into ROH, i might order unified 2006 and wrestlerave 2003. Are they good shows?


----------



## EmbassyForever

ljones97 said:


> So because i want to get into ROH, i might order unified 2006 and wrestlerave 2003. Are they good shows?


Lol, why them? random? Unified was an awesome shows and imo one of the best shows in ROH history with a ***** star ME. Wrestlerave was really good.


----------



## Rickey

Got an email about this:


> RF Video 30% OFF 4th of July Sale!!
> 
> RF Video now offers a special 30% off 4th of July super sale!!! This 30% discount is valid from Tuesday July 3, 2012 at 2:30pm est until Thursday July 5, 2012 at 12:00AM est.!!!
> 
> Valid on every item listed on www.rfvideo.com only, shipping charges and applicable taxes are non-discountable. Gift certificates are also non-discountable. The discount will be activated automatically during checkout- no coupon code is necessary.
> 
> Be sure to get titles from your want list at only a fraction of the price! There is no better time to get gifts for friends and family! Don't forget to stock up on some of the best wrestling DVDs to watch this spring for yourself!!


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Calling it now, CIMA/Fox goes over Generico/Del Sol and go on to ChiTown to win the United Gate Straps. Fox just signed a new contract and I think he and CIMA could make a great teacher/student team and Ricky doesn't need the belt right now. Generico/Tozawa will serve as a nice buffer until Ki comes back. The Anniversary weekend is building up nicely.


----------



## jawbreaker

Homecoming looked like a solid show, I remember wanting to watch it and then 10YA happened and I no longer wanted to watch anything ROH did ever.

e: also, regarding AR Fox: it's one thing to do gay porn and it's another thing to be like "Hi, I am professional wrestler AR Fox. You may know me from my career as a professional wrestler where I wrestle by the name AR Fox. Today I, professional wrestler AR Fox, am going to participate in gay porn where I will have sex with a man on camera for money." like how dumb do you have to be to do that?


----------



## Bubz

jawbreaker said:


> Homecoming looked like a solid show, I remember wanting to watch it and then 10YA happened and I no longer wanted to watch anything ROH did ever.
> 
> e: *also, regarding AR Fox: it's one thing to do gay porn and it's another thing to be like "Hi, I am professional wrestler AR Fox. You may know me from my career as a professional wrestler where I wrestle by the name AR Fox. Today I, professional wrestler AR Fox, am going to participate in gay porn where I will have sex with a man on camera for money." like how dumb do you have to be to do that?*


Homecoming had Hero/Elgin which was great, Elgin's second best match in the company behind the Davey match. Hero as a face trying to show he still belonged without Claudio was something I wanted to see play out more as it could have been interesting.

and LOL @ the bolded part. I have no idea what you're on about but it made me laugh.


----------



## Platt

I really don't want to give money to RF but with sales like that I can't help it. Grabbed a few ECW sets and the first 5 Resistance Pro shows plus a couple of shoots

In The Ring with Carlito Colon
Rob Van Dam - Complete ECW TV Title Reign (7)
ECW Dreamer vs Raven (6)
History Of The ECW TV Title (5)
Resistance Pro - Black Friday
Resistance Pro - Rise 
Resistance Pro - Vicious Circle
Resistance Pro - Obsession 
Resistance Pro - A Small Deadly Space 
Wrestleholics Volume 1

and the grand total for shipping on all that the the UK was $26, if this was Highspots I would of paid that for 1 of the ECW sets and they would of got charged customs because they refuse to send things as gifts.


----------



## Lane

Plan on pikcing up Border Wars, Rising Above, and Unity from the ROH sale

In the Ring With Kevin Nash, Wrestleholics volume 1, and London & Kendricks Bogus Jouney from the RF sell

and, AIW JLIT tournament days 1 & 2 from Smartmarkvideo


----------



## Bruce L

I just picked up _Open the Ultimate Gate 2011_, _Untouchable 2011_, and _Way of the Ronin 2011_ for the DGUSA sale. Wanted to use the RoH sale to grab _Homecoming_, _Showdown in the Sun Night 1_, and _World's Greatest_, but finances only allowed for one at a time, and getting caught up to DGUSA, with their DVD release schedule as far behind as it is, is more of a priority. Either way, should be getting some great stuff.


----------



## Last Chancery

> - “Boiling Point 2012” on August 11th in Providence, RI is scheduled to be a huge event and one worth traveling many miles for! Click here for tickets


I love the bringing back of old show titles, but I'm not a huge fan of sticking the year after them. It works for certain shows (Survival of the Fittest, Final Battle; events that happen every year, without fail), but I prefer tacking on a "2" or something, as it makes it feel like more of a follow-up and less of a yearly thing. (Especially since this is the second instance of a "Boiling Point" show in three or four years.) Could you imagine watching Super Bowl 2012? :/


----------



## jawbreaker

Boiling Point was also one of the worst ROH shows ever sooo


----------



## FITZ

jawbreaker said:


> Boiling Point was also one of the worst ROH shows ever sooo


I was at the show and I was so pissed off with that show. I bought tickets to that show when KENTA/Strong was the advertised main event. Then KENTA got hurt and was replaced by Delirious....


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Chikara Its How You Play the Game Review:*

*Mike Bailey vs. Mathieu St. Jacques* **1/2
They both looked good here, enjoyable match.

*Jigsaw vs. Mr. Touchdown* ***1/4
Mr.Touchdown is awesome, "don't touch my balls!!" :lol

*Sara Del Rey vs. Leah VonDutch* *1/2

*Dasher Hatfield vs. Ophidian* **1/2
I'm not a fan of Ophidian. He's too small for looking like a threat and he's pretty sloppy.

*3.Ole! vs. The Batiri* **3/4

*Spectoral Envoy vs. 17 & The Shard* **

*Archibald Peck vs. Chuck Taylor* ***3/4
OH, GOD.

*The Colony vs. The Swarm* *** (really good angle) 

*Eddie Kingston vs. Brodie Lee* ***3/4
An another really great Main Event from Kingston. The finish was weak and the crowd wasn't into it, but still i enjoyed it a lot.​


----------



## Chismo

First Rising Above, now Boiling Point...


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> Boiling Point was also one of the worst ROH shows ever sooo


Yeah I was thinking the exact same thing... In a plus though, surely they can't book a show any worse then the first Boiling Point.


----------



## peep4life

im going to sell my giant ROH collection on Ebay and was wondering if anyone has a list of the OOP dvds. Ill post links to the ebay listing in here plus give discounts to anyone that want to PM me and buy in bulk. Thanks


----------



## Chismo

Cabana/Pearce:


> Saturday's Steel Domain Wrestling event in Hopkins, Minnesota will be available via iPPV at SteelDomainWrestling.com. The show will headlined by NWA Champion Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce in the third match of their Seven Levels of Hate series. The following press release was sent to ................. to hype the news.
> 
> ***
> 
> Minneapolis, MN – July 2, 2012 - Steel Domain Wresting (SDW) in Minneapolis-St. Paul welcomes the “Seven Levels of Hate” Series to the Hopkins Pavilion, this Saturday, July 7th, 2012 and is making the entire card available on internet pay-per-view through the SDW website at http://www.steeldomainwrestling.com.
> 
> The event, scheduled to begin at 7:30pm will feature Stage Three in the explosive “Seven Levels of Hate” series between current NWA World Heavyweight Champion Colt "Boom Boom" Cabana and former four-time titleholder "Scrap Iron" Adam Pearce.
> 
> Pitted against one another in an *"I Quit Match”*, Cabana and Pearce will continue their best-of-seven series that Cabana leads 2-0. The price of the event is set at $7.77 on internet pay-per-view, a reduced rate in recognition of the “Seven Levels” series and this 7/7 event date.
> 
> The card is also loaded with top independent talent, including a match between the Honky Tonk Man and local veteran Mitch Paradise. On the line for Paradise is a potential top seed in the upcoming Steel Domain Heavyweight Title Tournament. Paradise is a former five-time SDW champion and is looking for a sixth run with the belt.
> 
> In other matches, the ever-popular cult favorite Matt Classic is signed to face Sammy "Bulldog" Savard in an interesting clash of styles. Plus Arya Davairi and Ryan Cruz will lock horns from the Pavilion, the ladies will be in action as Miss Natural and Heather Halberg tangle, and wrestling legend Baron Von Raschke will be on hand!
> 
> The event will only be available for purchase the day of July 7th, and once again is priced at a staggering $7.77 in tribute of the classic Cabana/Pearce series! To order your internet pay-per-view stream, log onto http://www.steeldomainwrestling.com, and click the ‘pay-per-view’ tab.


Did anyone catch the matches 1 and 2?


----------



## Even Flow

Just did my first ever RF Video order. Ordered the first set of ECW Hardcore TV's. Can't wait until they get here.


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> Yeah I was thinking the exact same thing... In a plus though, surely they can't book a show any worse then the first Boiling Point.


Briscoes. WGTT. Iron Man Match.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Chikara Chikarasaurus Rex: How to Hatch a Dinosaur Review:*

*Ophidian vs. UltraMantis Black:* ***

*Loser of the Fall Leaves Town: The Throwbacks vs. Colt Cabana and Mixed Martial Archie:* ***
That was awesome. 

*Ladder Match for Gran Akuma's Contract with Greg Iron as Special Guest Referee:* Icarus vs. Gran Akuma: ***1/2

*3 on 2 Handicap Match: The Batiri vs. Saturyne and Sara Del Rey:* ***
What The Batiri wrote about Sara on Twitter? lol

*Lucha de Apuesta Hair vs. Mask Match: Tim Donst vs. Hallowicked:* ***
Wasn't a big fan of this match, and i didn't liked the finish too.

*GEKIDO vs. Eddie Kingston, Jigsaw, Green Ant, Soldier Ant, and Mike Quackenbush:* ***1/4
What is wrong the camera? it's really annoying.

*Campeonatos de Parejas Match: F.I.S.T.(c) vs. The Young Bucks:* ****1/4
Really awesome match, almost went into overkill but thanks god it didn't. The camera-man was awful (or it's just the DVD edit? if yes so why they did it?). Awesome Main Event, now i'm intrested about where this storyline goes to.

--

NOAH - Roderick Strong and Luke Gallows vs. TMDK: *3/4


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Super Saturday*

*1. 8-Man Showcase*
*

2. Alex Colon vs Aaron McCormick
**1/2

3. Greg Excellent vs Drake Younger
**1/4

4. Kimber Lee vs Nevaeh
*3/4

5. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol
***

6. Tommy Dreamer vs Sami Callihan
**1/2

7. Jake Crist & BJ Whitmer vs Dave Crist & Rickey Shane Page
**3/4

8. Devon Moore vs DJ Hyde vs Scotty Vortekz
**1/4

9. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havoc
**1/4


*CZW - 13th Anniversary Show*

1. Niles Young vs Greg Excellent
*3/4

2. Kimber Lee vs Alex Colon
N/R

3. Azrieal & Bandido Jr vs The Runaways
**1/4

4. Adam Cole vs Drake Younger
***1/4

5. DJ Hyde vs Sami Callihan
***

6. Rory Mondo vs Danny Havoc
*3/4

7. Chuck Taylor, Dave Crist & Mr Tofiga vs Jake Crist, AR Fox & tHURTeen
**3/4

8. Sabian vs Homicide
*3/4

9. Devon Moore vs MASADA vs Robert Anthony
*

10. Drew Gulak vs Scotty Vortekz
*1/2​


----------



## geraldinhio

EmbassyForever said:


> *Chikara Chikarasaurus Rex: How to Hatch a Dinosaur Review:*
> 
> Ophidian vs. UltraMantis Black: ***
> 
> *Loser of the Fall Leaves Town: The Throwbacks vs. Colt Cabana and Mixed Martial Archie:***
> That was awesome. *
> 
> Ladder Match for Gran Akuma's Contract with Greg Iron as Special Guest Referee: Icarus vs. Gran Akuma: ***1/2
> 
> 3 on 2 Handicap Match: The Batiri vs. Saturyne and Sara Del Rey: ***
> What The Batiri wrote about Sara on Twitter? lol
> 
> *Lucha de Apuesta Hair vs. Mask Match: Tim Donst vs. Hallowicked: ***
> Wasn't a big fan of this match, and i didn't liked the finish too. *
> 
> GEKIDO vs. Eddie Kingston, Jigsaw, Green Ant, Soldier Ant, and Mike Quackenbush: ***1/4
> What is wrong the camera? it's really annoying.
> 
> Campeonatos de Parejas Match: F.I.S.T.(c) vs. The Young Bucks: ****1/4
> Really awesome match, almost went into overkill but thanks god it didn't. The camera-man was awful (or it's just the DVD edit? if yes so why they did it?). Awesome Main Event, now i'm intrested about where this storyline goes to.
> 
> --
> 
> NOAH - Roderick Strong and Luke Gallows vs. TMDK: *3/4


Just out of curiosity how could you give two matches the same rating and say one was awesome and you didn't like the other and hate the finish.  Does this mean you don't like the other matches you gave three stars or do you like them? Granted Archie is in one of the matches I'd believe it's awesome. 

Really have to catch with with a lot of Chikara , this show is where I'm going to start. Always get hyped around King Of The Trios and get up to date. Anyone else excited for Team ROH? Bennett and The Bucks could make an awesome douchy trio. 

Also just seeing the Gallows match at the end of the list reminded me I have a lot of his work to get up to date with. Heard a lot of his work getting pimped lately , where would be a good start?


----------



## EmbassyForever

The that was awesome pointed more to the booking and the story-telling then the wrestling. The match itself was perfect for what it was and i really looking forward to see where this thing goes to. Donest vs. Hallowicked was a good match by itself and not because the booking here was great. Hope I explained myself properly.

Yeah i just heard the news about Team ROH, a really good choice and it will be interesting to see Bennett and maybe Maria in Chikara. Team ECW is best team they could put nowadays.

The match with Strong, Gallows and TMDK was just.... nothing. Really short, the crowd was fucking dead (what the hell happend to NOAH???) and everyone were looked bad here. Even Strong.


----------



## Chismo

geraldinhio said:


> Just out of curiosity how could you give two matches the same rating and say one was awesome and you didn't like the other and hate the finish.


I was about to ask the same thing, lol.

And lol at his answer ˇˇˇˇ



EmbassyForever said:


> The that was awesome pointed more to the booking and the story-telling then the wrestling. The match itself was perfect for what it was and i really looking forward to see where this thing goes to. Donest vs. Hallowicked was a good match by itself and not because the booking here was great. Hope I explained myself properly.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

****Flashback***

EVOLVE 1: Richards vs. Ibushi
Rahway, NJ- January 16, 2010

Overall Throughts: It’s been a long time since I watched this show but for fun thought I check it out again for old times sake. A very solid show from top to bottom and they did a great job of establishing what the promotion and characters were about from the start and this event flowed like water. Consistent undercard followed by an epic main event. Hard to believe that this promotion has only been around 2 years.*

Bobby Fish vs. Kyle O’Reilly- Very Good, Shoot Style match and still holds up great.
Chucky T vs. Cheech Hernandez- Solid short match
Arik Cannon vs. Ricochet- Skinny Long Haired Ricochet FTW! Fun short match with a lot of action packed into four minutes.
Dark City Fight Club vs. Aeroform- Really good match that played up the stylistic differences between the teams.
Mercedes Martinez vs. Niya- Squash
Brad Allen vs. Silas Young- Very strong match here, one of the best matches of the show IMO
Ken Doane vs. Jimmy Jacobs- Didn’t remember this being that good but it was, however the restart bought it down a bit.
Johnny Gargano vs. Chris Dickinson- Really good match probably on par with Allen/Young, just this was shorter.
TJP vs. Munenori Sawa- Another really good, if not great match. Only thing that hurt this match was lack of selling.
Team Frightening vs. Akuma’s Army- Typical CHIKARA Trios match, which is good because I like the particular workers in this match.
Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi- :mark: Absolutely fantastic main event and continuing a trend of excellent matches for DR at the time, Davey/Ibushi tore this shit up.
______

*EVOLVE 2: Hero vs. Hidaka
March 13, 2010- Rahway, NJ

Overall Thoughts: For me this show is probably just under EVOLVE 1, if that. Again very consistent show with a great main event, though not as good as Richards/Ibushi.*

Brad Allen vs. Chris Dickinson- Really good opener that builds up Allen as a major player in EVOLVE.
Gran Akuma vs. Brodie Lee- Short match to build up Akuma
Up in Smoke vs. Aeroform- Fun short match
Ken Doane vs. Caleb Konley- Pretty bland match
Hallowicked vs. Kyle O’Reilly- Very good match between these guys with lots of back and forth
Ricochet vs. Chucky T- You can definitely see the chemistry these two have and it showed again here, good match.
Bobby Fish vs. Claudio Castagnoli- Great match between these two that established Claudio as a force while continuing to build Fish as an underdog.
Mercedes Martinez vs. Sumie Sakai- This match was pretty horrid, Sakai was so off MM couldn’t even salvage it.
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Johnny Gargano- Good short match between these guys.
QuackSaw vs. Incoherence vs. Osirian Portal vs. Colony- Fun CHIKARA style match that got a lot of time.
Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka- Really good main event that showcased a much more technical, grounded style completely different from Richards/Ibushi but great in its own way. Hero controlled the pace well while Hidaka provided the big spots.
_

*EVOLVE 3: Rise or Fall
May 1, 2010- Rahway, NJ

Overall Thoughts: This show didn’t have the atmosphere of the two shows prior, this felt more throwaway but regardless it was still a good consistent show, which by this point was the EVOLVE standard. Some stuff stood out but then again nothing was bad although the undercard did drag a bit. Claudio was the star of the main event and O’Reilly/TJP and Hero/Fish were the best matches of the show bar none.*

Sami Callihan vs. Adam Cole- Short solid opener but they squeezed in a lot.
Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet- Great match with a crappy finish.
Mercedes Martinez vs. Brittany Savage- Squash
Aeroform vs. Up In Smoke vs. Team Beyond- Fun, spotty undercard match
Drake Younger vs. Jon Moxley- Good match but it left you wanting more and Moxley was pretty tame.
Chris Hero vs. Bobby Fish- Absolutely fantastic storytelling, a really great match that made you root for Fish even more
Brodie Lee vs. Gran Akuma vs. Chris Dickinson vs. Hallowicked- Pretty by the numbers 4 Way match.
TJP vs. Kyle O’Reilly- Really great match, a wrestling clinic between these two definitely one of the more overlooked matches of 2010
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Brad Allen- Very good match with a nice finish to keep Allen strong while giving Jacobs the win.
Chucky T vs. Claudio Castagnoli- Solid main event; while CT got the win Claudio put on a star making performance here he was on his game in this match. Probably the weakest main event at that point in EVOLVE, however Claudio was awesome.


----------



## Chismo

> TJP vs. Munenori Sawa


One of my favorite matches of all time, tbh.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

JoeRulz said:


> One of my favorite matches of all time, tbh.


Yeah the chains, reversals and spots in that match were great and they really gelled well together. The only thing that irked me is that they didn't sell but like I said it didn't take away too much from the match as they typically worked around it without completely insulting your intelligence.


----------



## DarloKid

My latest review over at PwPonderings, Great Bear Promotions debut show, Battle Kingdom

Link: http://www.pwponderings.com/2012/07/05/great-bear-promotions-battle-kingdom/


----------



## FITZ

ROH Wrestle Rave 2003
It’s hot out and the only room in my house with an AC also has a working VCR. Looking at all my tapes this is the oldest one I haven’t seen so I figured it would be worth a watch. 

*Prince Nana & Jimmy Jact Cash vs. Dunn & Marcos*

This was a lot of fun. Dunn and Marcos had lost every match up to this point and the commentators sold it up like this was going to be a squash. For the first few minutes it looked like the match was going to be just that until Dunn and Maros got a few moves and made a hot tag. They hit a few nice looking double team moves and scored a quick win that got a really good reaction from the crowd. The fans seemed to be genuinely happy that they got their first win. 
***1/2* 


*Alexis Laree vs. Sumie Sasai*

This was another match that was just a lot of fun to watch. I know I’ve seen Sumie wrestle numerous times before but I’m having a hard time placing where I’ve seen her wrestle. The match was really short but they kept a great pace and that really offset all of this for me. At first it seemed like Laree was out of her league against a bigger name like Sumie but she was able to hold her own after the initial onslaught. “Fun” is the only word that I would use to describe this match. 
***1/2*

_
Submission Match: _
*Matt Stryker vs. Chad Collyer * 
This had a much slower pace than the previous matches but I really liked what they tried to do here. At first both guys were just these generic wrestlers but they were able to turn Stryker into a really over face and Collyer playing an aggressive heel. They did all this without anyone actually cheating, just some aggressive tactics and Stryker taking a really long beat down. He worked the leg almost the entire time with the exception of this one segment where he just started doing arm submissions. Aside from that weird 2 minute stretch Collyer’s offense was focused and Stryker sold it well. I personally found myself getting invested in the outcome and hoping that Stryker would be able to turn things around. 

Stryker’s comeback really annoyed me as once he was on the offensive he stopped selling his leg. It drives me crazy when you see guys put on a technical clinic and then ignore everything they did at the end. Great start with a terrible finish. 
***3/4 *

_
At Least it’s Not a Scramble: _ 
*Justin Credible, Loc & Devito vs. Deranged, Dixie & Izzy*

There was a natural clash in characters between the opposing teams and watching the Special K guys get beat up is always fun. This can easily be summed up in 2 simple words. 
1. STIFF
2. SPOTZ
It was at least short and it was kind of amusing to watch Special K do all their flips and shit just to get annihilated by the Carnage Crew. I still don’t want to watch any more of these matches though. 
**1/2*


_ROH World Championship Match: _
*Samoa Joe(c) vs. Dan Maff * 
We were informed before the match started that Maff’s father had just passed away the day before this show. So Maff got a really nice reaction from the crowd despite being a member of the Prophecy. The atmosphere for this match was pretty great, despite taking place fairly early on the card it had that big fight atmosphere that you always want experience for title matches. Dan Maff isn’t the best of workers but I have to say he had really good chemistry with Joe. Mostly because they were willing to just beat the hell out of each other the entire match. 

I’ve seen Joe in a lot of great matches but they normally are against guys that are smaller than him. In this case they were both about the same size and it was cool to see Joe wrestle against someone that could be a total badass like Joe always is. There are few times when you’ll ever see Joe gets his ass kicked in the ring the way Maff was controlling the match at times and it was refreshing to say the least. This was a lot better than I was expecting. Both guys worked really hard and it showed. Maff had the crowd behind him and ready to explode when he set Joe up for the Burning Hammer. I don’t where you would be able to find this match but I think it’s something that would be worth going out of your way to see. 
****3/4 * 


BJ Whitmer vs. Tony Mamaluke vs. Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs 

This was just all over the place with big spots and false finishes. While it was very spotty I was happy to see that everyone was focused on winning the match and not just hitting big spots. It just felt really frantic with so many big moves being hit and broken up. The match also avoided the overkill territory that a lot of indy matches from this time often fall into. The match had a perfect spot in the card between the title match and a slower more methodical match that would follow. 
****1/4*


_No Disqualification: _
*CM Punk and Colt Cabana vs. Raven and Christopher Daniels * 

Looking back this is a really intriguing match and it didn’t disappoint at all. CM Punk was in full heel mode teaming with the much more easy going Colt Cabana, which I had to say created a really interesting dynamic. There was a good amount of weapon use but this was a tag team match bore than it was a hardcore match. It kind of reminded me of some ECW matches that I’ve seen where weapons get used but they aren’t the focus of the match. This had a pretty old school structure with some comedic ass kicking early on followed by Colt and Punk working a lengthy control segment on Daniels.

From there it was pretty much anyone’s match as things got more out of control and we saw less tag structure. Ring of Honor rarely did ref bumps at the time and the one in this match fit into the story perfectly. I liked this match a lot and I can’t wait to watch Death Before Dishonor after seeing this. Great mix of old school tag wrestling and the style that ROH was trying to promote at the time. 
****3/4*


CM Punk Promo:
Normally I don’t do reviews on things that aren’t matches but after this match CM Punk went and cut a promo about Raven. I’m sure everyone has heard it by now but this very well might be the best post-ECW indy promo that I’ve ever seen. In about 2 minutes CM Punk took this feud to a whole new level and defined his character. So intense and it felt so real. This is what everyone was hoping Punk would do when he was feuding with Jericho earlier this year. Just an amazing promo and I have to think that if anyone in WWE saw this promo they would have signed Punk in an instant. This is all over youtube so if you’re someone an indy wrestling fan and you haven’t seen this promo do so. 


_NWA: World Championship: _
*AJ Styles (c) vs. Chris Sabin*

I thought this was another nice mix of two different styles. They worked a slower paced match, which kind of reminded me of an older type of NWA Championship match. The big difference being that where we would see a suplex in the 80s they would hit some type of insane spot to switch control of the match. I was surprised at how short this was thought. They set the pace early on making me think that the match was going to go a good 20-25 minutes and we got a lot less than that. For the time they got I thought it was really good. 
****1/4*


_Fight Without Honor: _
*Homicide vs. Trent Acid*

Some cool spots but why would you end a match like this with a role up? The role up was a botched one as well. It was a fucking terrible ending. The match itself was pretty good though before the ending. Good pace and there was some real intensity brought. This was pretty much what I was expecting out of it and it was entertaining enough. 
****1/4*​
Overall it was pretty good show but nothing that I would tell anyone to go out of their way to see. The card was spread out everything so that it was an easy watch.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Underground*

1. Kenny King vs Andy Ridge
**1/4

2. Mike Bennett vs Grizzly Redwood
*1/2

3. Adam Cole vs Kevin Steen
***1/2

4. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs The Briscoe Brothers
**3/4

5. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Team A1
N/R

6. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal
***

7. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs The House of Truth
***3/4​


----------



## Platt

> Highspots Monthly DVD Sampler Pack
> Enjoy 10 great wrestling DVD's for the low price of $29.99!
> And even better, every month you will get 10 new titles to select from!
> 
> *Please note that the 10 titles each month have
> already been selected and no substitutions will be made**
> 
> Every month we dig into our library and dig out 10 different titles for you to try for a super low price of only $29.99. There is no better deal anywhere for the fan that wants a little taste of everything.
> 
> 
> 1 - Carlos Colon Shoot Interview DVD-R
> A shoot interview from the biggest star in Puerto Rico's history. Nothing was hotter in the wrestling than Puerto Rico in the 80s and this legend was the head of it all. This brand new interview was shot in Miami the weekend of WrestleMania. The DVD features not only an interview with Carlos Colon, but we've added several accounts of the Brody incident as witnessed by the wrestlers that were part of the inner circle of the trajedy.
> 
> 2 - ECW Fan Cam 12/27/97 DVD-R
> Another amazing night from ECW featuring Great Sasuke v. Tiger Mask, Taz v. Sabu, and RVD v. Sandman. These are historic shows that we don't want to forget.
> 
> 3 - Muta v. Liger DVD-R
> Two of the great Japanese legends meet for the first time ever, truly historic.
> 
> 4 - PWG Giant Size Annual #4 DVD
> We celebrate another birthday with PWG this month by taking a look at when they were just an innocent 4 year old baby. Many people consider this one of PWG's greatest shows and the lineup certainly warrants an argument.
> Davey Richards v. Fergal Devitt; Necro Butcher v. Bryan Danielson; Generico v. Bryan Danielson
> 
> 5 - PWX - Queen City Chaos (May 12th, 2012) DVD-R
> Headlined by 7OH!4 (DGUSA's Caleb Konley and ROHs Cedrick Alexander) in a street fight against ROH Tag Team Champions The All Night Express (Kenny King and Rhett Titus). This wild street fight goes all over the building and not even the hired security guards know what is going on at the event (clue to promotors, talk to your local security/police officers before the match). Maybe it wasn't such a good idea to have a street fight in a community that just had two shootings a few days prior to the event, but as we say all the time, ONLY IN WRESTLING.
> 
> 6 - CZW Truth or Consequences (06/14/2003) DVD-R
> Very young Briscoes v. Backseat Boyz as well as your expected Ultraviolence that only CZW can deliver.
> 
> 7 - Highspots TV Volume 4 DVD-R
> Our own little variety show happens daily over at Highspots TV. We put a few of our gems on DVD for people still reluctant to check out our own little version of Netflix, highspots.tv, for wrestling fans.
> 
> 8 - UWF - Electric Night in the Electric City (08/12/06) DVD-R
> This was the TNA house shows before they became corporate. This show features Samoa Joe v Bobby Roode and the Naturals v. AJ Styles/Daniels.
> 
> 9 - FIP - Heatstroke 2005, Night One (8/05/05) DVD-R
> The territorial league of ROH produced alot of gems. On this scorching hot night in a building that didn't have AC, see Antonio Banks (later MVP) and Rainman v. The Heartbreak Express, Samoa Joe v. Spanky, CM Punk v. Ace Steel, and the match that stole the show between Sal Rinauro v James Gibson. Also featured on this show are Homicide, Tony Marmaluke, Adam Pearce, Roderick Strong, Jarrelle Clark and more.
> 
> 10 - WSU History of the Title DVD-R
> Everybody is excited about the debut of Shine later this month, so we thought we would honor a long standing women's fed based out of the Northeast that never gets the credit its due.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Chikara I'll Be a Mummy's Uncle review:*

*UltraMantis Black vs. Ophidian:* **1/4

*Saturyne vs. Kobald:* **1/4

*Four Way Elimination Tag Team Match: The S.A.T. vs. QT Marshall and Jack Bonza vs. F.I.S.T. vs. The Bravado Brothers:* ***
Good booking here, FIST are awesome.

*Mixed Martial Archie vs. Mr. Touchdown:* **3/4

*Jigsaw vs. Tim Donst:* ***1/2
MOTN, but imo Donst should have won here.

*Dragonfly vs. Jakob Hammermeier:* *

*Gregory Iron vs. Gran Akuma:* **1/4

*Sara Del Rey vs. Kodama:* **1/2

*Eddie Kingston and The Colony vs. 17, The Shard, and The Swarm:* ***
Can someone explain to me what's Gekido (this is their name?) deal? and who is Swarm?


----------



## Chismo

YAMATO's return matches announced:



> We are just three weeks away from the return of Dragon Gate USA. We have updated lineups for both July 28th in the Detroit area and July 29th in Chicago, an update on EVOLVE and more. No need to hesitate, let's get to it....
> 
> 
> *July 6th*: The 40% off sale at DGUSA.tv continues until Monday at midnight EST. This will be our last sale this big until Black Friday. The sale includes all DGUSA/EVOLVE DVDs, shirts and merch. You can include the new DGUSA Open The Golden Gate DVD pre-order with this huge sale. There is no minimum order. To take advantage just enter the code "40% off" in the special instructions when you check out in DGUSA.tv Store or say it when you call 267-519-9744. If you can't find where to enter the code just email us at [email protected] and we'll make sure you get the discount. Please note that you will initially be charged full price and will receive a 40% discount shortly after you order. Shipping is not included. Thank you for your support and we hope you will browse our Store and take advantage of this incredible sale.
> 
> 
> *July 6th:* *The Super Smash Brothers* of Player Uno and Player Dos have been added to both the 7/28 Taylor, MI and 7/29 Chicago, IL events. 2012 has been their year and now this cutting-edge tag team is set to debut in Dragon Gate USA. We'll have more next week.
> 
> 
> *July 6th*: Former Open The Freedom Gate Champion YAMATO is set to finally return to Dragon Gate USA for the first time since losing the title to Johnny Gargano last November. YAMATO, who was one of the building blocks of DGUSA, has made it clear he's coming to take his top spot back. He has backed this up by signing two very tough matches later this month. We have all the info right now.
> 
> 
> 
> *July 6th: YAMATO vs. Ricochet* is set for July 28th in Taylor, MI. Tickets are now on sale at www.DGUSA.tv or by calling 267-519-9744. This means the card has Johnny Gargano vs. Akira Tozawa for the DGUSA Title, CIMA & AR Fox vs. El Generico & Samuray Del Sol and YAMATO vs. Ricochet. We've only just gotten started and will have most of the card announced next week. The best seats are almost gone so get your tickets now!
> 
> 
> 
> *July 6th:* *YAMATO vs. Jon Davis* has been signed for July 29th in Chicago, IL. This is a very interesting match. Davis is coming off the huge Style Battle victory, but still needs wins or he will walk away from wrestling. YAMATO is one of the top names in DGUSA and Dragon Gate. Can Davis defeat YAMATO? Get your tickets now at www.DGUSA.tv or by calling 267-519-9744 to find out. The return to The Congress Theater now has CIMA & AR Fox vs. Ricochet & Rich Swann to determine the new Open The United Gate Champions, El Generico vs. Akira Tozawa one-on-one and YAMATO vs. Jon Davis. We'll have more huge matches announced next week. Don't miss your only chance to see DGUSA in the Midwest this year! Chi-town is one of our homes and we can't wait to return!
> 
> 
> *
> July 6th:* EVOLVE officials are currently in the process of setting more dates for the rest of 2012. Speaking of EVOLVE, all three raved about iPPVs from last weekend at now available at WWNLive.com On Demand. When you buy one of these iPPVs you can watch it as many times as you want forever. Here's a quickie look at each one:


Good opponents for YAMATO, and fuck yeah at The SSB.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah suddenly my interest popped seeing the SSB


----------



## Platt

Now if only they would sort out there DVD releases and well actually release them.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw Back 2 The Roots XI*

1. 2Face vs Kim Ray
**

2. Carnage vs Toby Blunt
N/R

3. Jay Skillet vs Karsten Beck
**

4. Sasa Keel vs Michael Kaus
DUD

5. Robert Dreissker vs Aaron Insane
Squash

*6. Hardcore Match*
Jimmy Havoc vs Jun Kasai
**3/4

7. Axeman vs Shinya Ishikawa
***1/4

8. Bernd Fohr vs Freddy Stahl
**1/2

*9. NWA World Heavyweight Title*
Adam Pearce vs Emil Sitoci
***1/4

*10. wXw Unified World Title*
Big Van Walter vs Jon Ryan
***

*11. wXw Tag Titles*
Sumerian Death Squad vs The LDRS of the New School vs Bad Bones & Absolute Andy
***1/2​
I've just listed it on eBay as well if anyones interested.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

They're not catching up on DVDs at least until November at minimum, which is why they're pushing digital VOD and iPPVs so hard. YAMATO got some solid opponents there; weekend is shaping up great.


----------



## seabs

Matt_Yoda said:


> They're not catching up on DVDs at least until November at minimum, which is why they're pushing digital VOD and iPPVs so hard.


*Where did you read this?

Kinda looking forward to YAMATO/Davis. Always liked Davis and he's shown lately he can have a good stripped back match. Problem is with these DGUSA shows is they announce all these matches and they just kinda fuzz together and none of them seem to mean much. Isn't like at the start when they were rolling of Puro/Indy dream matches either like Danielson/Doi. They really needed a much stronger pool of Indy guys to make it really work long term.*


----------



## FITZ

They don't run many shows in the United States and they have to stay consistent with what goes on in Japan. It pretty much ruins any chance of them being able to work long term story lines with the international guys. That's why they shifted so much of the focus to the Americans in the company because if a stable is a DGUSA only one they won't get split up in between shows. 

If that November date is true they should be embarrassed. I have no desire to buy their iPPVs or watch their shows on demand. I want a hard copy of the DVD so I can watch it in much better quality and have the option to turn commentary on and off. I can't believe that I'm the only one that just wants to get their DVDs and not all the on demand stuff they have.


----------



## mk92071

TaylorFitz said:


> They don't run many shows in the United States and they have to stay consistent with what goes on in Japan. It pretty much ruins any chance of them being able to work long term story lines with the international guys. That's why they shifted so much of the focus to the Americans in the company because if a stable is a DGUSA only one they won't get split up in between shows.
> 
> If that November date is true they should be embarrassed. I have no desire to buy their iPPVs or watch their shows on demand. I want a hard copy of the DVD so I can watch it in much better quality and have the option to turn commentary on and off. I can't believe that I'm the only one that just wants to get their DVDs and not all the on demand stuff they have.


I'm the same exact way. The only iPPV I bought is the $2 show they did a while back. I just like having the physical DVD and being able to easily watch it on my TV.


----------



## Bruce L

mk92071 said:


> I'm the same exact way. The only iPPV I bought is the $2 show they did a while back. I just like having the physical DVD and being able to easily watch it on my TV.


Same here. I sometimes get the impression they're trying to actively discourage people who don't want to buy iPPVs from becoming fans.


----------



## Mark.

Just listed the following:


*ROH: Eddie Edwards - Road To The Triple Crown 2-Disc Set*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130726297607?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH: The Briscoe Brothers - The Baddest Tag Team on the Planet 2-Disc Set*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130726298968?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Supercard Of Honor IV DVD*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130726303161?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Supercard Of Honor III DVD*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130726306018?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 DVD*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130726299776?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Aerial Assault*

1. Danny Havoc vs Alexander James
DUD

*2. CZW Tag Titles*
Azrieal & Bandido Jr vs Alex Colon & Ruckus vs The Runaways
**3/4

3. Adam Cole vs MASADA
***1/4

4. Philly's Most Wanted & Dave Crist vs Jake Crist, AR Fox & Chuck Taylor
***1/4

*5. TLC*
Greg Excellent vs Mia Yim
***3/4

6. Kit Osbourne vs AJ Evers
DUD

*7. CZW Jr Heavyweight Title*
Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
***

*8. CZW World Title*
Devon Moore vs Scotty Vortekz vs DJ Hyde vs MASADA
**1/2

*9. Aerial Assault*
Uhaa Nation vs Samuray Del Sol vs Ryan McBride vs Rory Mondo vs tHURTeen vs Niles Young vs Latin Dragon vs Shane Strickland
**3/4

One of the better CZW shows in recent times​


----------



## TelkEvolon

Shingo needs to return to DGUSA.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW Best of the Best XI*

1. MK McKinnan vs Trent7 vs Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
**3/4

2. Greg Excellent vs Alex Colon vs Willie Mack
**

3. Samuray Del Sol vs Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano
**3/4

4. AR Fox vs ACH vs Lince Dorado
***

*5. CZW Wired Title*
Jake Crist vs Dave Crist
**

6. Alex Colon vs Sami Callihan
**3/4

7. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol
***

- skipped the bonus BJW match

8. Clint Margera vs Matt Tremont
**1/2

9. Sami Callihan vs AR Fox
***1/4

*CZW Cinco De Mayo*

1. Kyle Maverick vs Hy-Zaya
DUD

2. Alpha Breed vs DNA vs AW2 vs Northern Fight Club
*1/2

3. Alex Colon vs AR Fox
**3/4

4. Jake Crist vs Adam Cole
**3/4

5. DJ Hyde vs BJ Whitmer
**

6. Ron Mathis vs Danny Havoc
**1/2

7. Devon Moore vs Dave Crist
*1/2

*8. CZW Jr Heavyweight Title 2/3 Falls*
Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
***1/2

*9. CZW World Title*
MASADA vs Michael Elgin
**3/4

*CZW - Proving Grounds 2012*

1. Drake Younger vs Sabian
***

2. Ruckus vs tHURTeen
*

3. Alexander James vs Latin Dragon vs Shane Strickland
*

4. Matt Tremont vs Greg Excellent
*

*5. CZW Wired Title*
Dave Crist vs Jake Crist
**1/4

*6. CZW Tag Team Titles*
Azrieal & Bandido Jr vs The Runaways
**3/4

*7. CZW World Title*
MASADA vs Devon Moore
**

- yet again skipping the BJW match

*8. No Ropes Barbed Wire*
Danny Havoc vs Drew Gulak
***1/2​


----------



## Lane

No way the 4 way from BOTB should only be 2 stars.


----------



## Platt

TaylorFitz said:


> They don't run many shows in the United States and they have to stay consistent with what goes on in Japan. It pretty much ruins any chance of them being able to work long term story lines with the international guys. That's why they shifted so much of the focus to the Americans in the company because if a stable is a DGUSA only one they won't get split up in between shows.
> 
> If that November date is true they should be embarrassed. I have no desire to buy their iPPVs or watch their shows on demand. I want a hard copy of the DVD so I can watch it in much better quality and have the option to turn commentary on and off. I can't believe that I'm the only one that just wants to get their DVDs and not all the on demand stuff they have.





mk92071 said:


> I'm the same exact way. The only iPPV I bought is the $2 show they did a while back. I just like having the physical DVD and being able to easily watch it on my TV.





Bruce L said:


> Same here. I sometimes get the impression they're trying to actively discourage people who don't want to buy iPPVs from becoming fans.


Glad I'm not the only one, I have no interest whatsoever in iPPV.


----------



## Chismo

Idk, I like VoD stuff, let's say I'm bored, want something to watch on my PC or laptop, I just go click-click-click, and I'm consuming some SHINGO, YAMATO and Tozawa.

EDIT: 


> - Johnny Gargano's Dragon Gate USA contract is set to expire this month. Gargano's contract ran two years and will expire just before the company's next shows, which are July 27th and 28th in Michigan and Chicago, respectively. Sources say that Gargano has been offered a new contract but hasn't yet signed it. His next title defense is the July 27th show, against Akira Tozawa.


Credit: PW Torch

It'll be interesting to see if WWE and TNA noticed his massive improvements from the last 18 months. He'd be a great fit to the X Division.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Seabs said:


> *Where did you read this?*


I didn't read it anywhere. It was an assumption based on tracking their DVD release schedules. At this moment, we're in the November tripleshot which leaves the Golden Gate and Wrestlemania shows + the EVOLVE shows, and at the pace they typically release their shows my guess would be November at minium for them to catch up to their most recent show(s). Which brings me to the heavy empahsis on VOD and iPPV model, which I think they believe serves as more of a convenience; reflected primarily through their double/triple shot pricing deals and merch deals for shows that usually take place a good span after the iPPVs and VOD of individual shows have already been released. Since they can't get DVDs out til months later, they'd figure a consumer is more likely to buy it in a deal with other old shows rather than full price. It was never my intention to state it as fact; just made an assumption based off of their recent trends and ventures.

EDIT:
I can understand and relate to the issue for those who aren't fans of iPPV/VOD. While I'm" personally not big on DVDs anymore, it has been a long standing method of consumption for the indies (roughly over a decade now). I guess it never really bothered me since I saved up and bought an Internet/Smart TV so I could watch my iPPVs/VOD shows on my TV either way.


----------



## seabs

*Gargano will end up in WWE one day. He'll probably have to work a few more years on the Indies though. He's still very young for someone with his amount of experience.

I don't buy VOD shows either. If I'm spending money on a show then I want a DVD of it. I do understand though how it's more efficient and cheaper for them to focus on the VOD side but the DVD side of their business is just embarrassing. It's not like that market is totally dead and they're losing that market with their incompetence. It's not that difficult to get a show out on DVD in less than 3 months. Especially when they don't run that many shows.*


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Despite being insanely far behind in my ROH and DGUSA collections I proved once again that I am addicted to buying DVDs as I could not pass up the current sales the two promotions have. I am now completely caught up with what they have released. This morning I purchased the following:

ROH Rise & Prove
ROH The Homecoming
ROH Battle of Richmond
ROH Border Wars
ROH Rising Above
ROH 10th Anniversary Show

Got these as my free DVDs:

ROH Unity
Nigel McGuinness Compilation
KENTA Compilation

Then got all these from DGUSA:

Uprising 2011
Enter the Dragon 2011
Untouchable 2011
Way of the Ronin 2011
REVOLT! 2011
Bushido 2011
Freedom Fight 2011


----------



## Emperor DC

WWE is said to be wanting to sign Gargano, but it's very risky. Gargano has a lot of long-standing issues and recently had a major back injury which I'm sure wasn't 100% re healed when he returned.


----------



## seabs

*I'm sure a move to WWE would help stop him being so reckless regarding injuries too. *


----------



## Wrestling is Life

As much as I absolutely love Gargano, I can't picture him making it big in the WWE. He has all the tools except for the look. Yes, I know Daniel Bryan and CM Punk don't have "the look" but they worked a lot longer to establish themselves and I firmly believe (though it is certainly arguable) that their reputations on the indies and their fanbase from the indies helped initially establish them in WWE. Gargano is not at that point yet. At this point all I can see is him at Trent Baretta status...hopefully I am wrong though because he is a heck of a talent.

I for one would actually prefer Gargano in TNA. I am really enjoying the direction the company has taken as of late since going live, and I could see Gargano as a good fit. Though with so much talent, now might not be the right time for him. Unless they put him in the X-Division, but again with all of the talent they just brought in it might not be the right time though I see him as a good replacement for Alex Shelley...able to play a cocky young heel or a cool babyface. 

Ideally for now, as a fan of his, I would like to see Gargano remain on the indies. I would love to see him make his way to PWG.


----------



## Lane

Report I read WWE wants both Gargano and Callihan.


----------



## Manu_Styles

If they lose Callihan & Gargano with the bad crowd numbers DGUSA/EVOLVE are doing lately is going to be a huge letdown for the company.


----------



## Certified G

Lane said:


> Report I read WWE wants both Gargano and Callihan.


Yep + Brodie Lee, and they got Lee now. Honestly though I don't ever see Gargano be a big player in the WWE, Callihan on the other hand if he ever gets signed I can see him become like some sort of anti-hero..


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Honor Takes Center Stage Night 1*

Grudge Match: El Generico vs. Michael Elgin: **3/4

Four Corner Survival: Homicide vs. Tommaso Ciampa with The Embassy vs. Colt Cabana vs. Caleb Konley - ***

Women of Honor: Sara Del Rey & Serena Deeb vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara ***1/4

Tag Team Challenge Match: Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly ***3/4

"Final Battle 2010″ Rematch: Roderick Strong with Truth Martini vs. Davey Richards ****1/2

World Tag Team Title Match: The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli) with Shane Hagadorn defend vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas) ***3/4

ROH World Title Match: ROH World Champion Eddie Edwards defends vs. World TV Champion Christopher Daniels ****1/4​


----------



## FITZ

Both Center Stage shows were incredible aside from the main event from Night 2. It's absurd how many great matches were on those cards. 

The Four Corner Survival is the one where Homicide does 3 suicide dives in a row right? That was one of the more hilarious things that happened that weekend.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Frustrating to see WWE/TNA overfishing the minor leagues. Especially when it's being done out of greed, rather than actual hunger.


----------



## KingKicks

TaylorFitz said:


> Both Center Stage shows were incredible aside from the main event from Night 2. It's absurd how many great matches were on those cards.
> 
> The Four Corner Survival is the one where Homicide does 3 suicide dives in a row right? That was one of the more hilarious things that happened that weekend.


What was wrong with the main event from night 2?!?! It made for a great nap 

But yeah I loved being at those two shows.


----------



## FITZ

Chicharito™ said:


> What was wrong with the main event from night 2?!?! It made for a great nap
> 
> But yeah I loved being at those two shows.


It certainly did. I was exhausted by then. The show started at like noon so by the time the main event had rolled around I had seen 2 full shows in like 18 hours. 

Still great shows and a great venue for wrestling. I wish I was able to go to more indy shows with full stadium seating like that.


----------



## EmbassyForever

TaylorFitz said:


> Both Center Stage shows were incredible aside from the main event from Night 2. It's absurd how many great matches were on those cards.
> 
> The Four Corner Survival is the one where Homicide does 3 suicide dives in a row right? That was one of the more hilarious things that happened that weekend.


Yep. The venue btw looked great, hope ROH will return to this place someday.


----------



## KingCrash

Lane said:


> Report I read WWE wants both Gargano and Callihan.


Report I browsed said it was Gargano and PAC which I have no earthly reason why his name was in there. Don't know how far Gargano would get in WWE if he went, didn't help that he claimed repeatedly a couple of years ago that they signed him before retracing it.


----------



## Ali Dia

Very late but finally watched Best in the World 2011, pretty average show outside of a very good Daniels/Generico match. The mainevent was...something. Honestly having heard all the good and all the bad about it I still kind of expected to think it was like a match near 4 stars. But man it wasnt. I thought it was going well first maybe 10-15 minutes but it just dropped from there. Probably go about *** still but yeh kind of expected to like it a little more going in.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Rise and Prove*

1. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
***

2. Sean Casey & Chris Silvio vs Shiloh Jonze & Rudy Switchblade
*1/2

3. TMDK vs Alabama Attitude
***

4. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
***3/4

5. Mike Mondo vs Samson Walker
*

6. TMDK vs Shiloh Jonze & Rudy Switchblade
***

7. Jay Lethal vs BJ Whitmer
***1/4

8. The Briscoe Brothers vs Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly
****​


----------



## Certified G

KingCrash said:


> Report I browsed said it was Gargano and PAC which I have no earthly reason why his name was in there. Don't know how far Gargano would get in WWE if he went, didn't help that he claimed repeatedly a couple of years ago that they signed him before retracing it.


"- Dragon Gate star Pac worked a DG event in Japan this weekend and bowed to all corners like he was bidding his farewell to the promotion and the fans. Speculation now is that he may be headed to WWE or TNA. Pac wrestled a WWE tryout match before WWE's tapings in London, England earlier this year. "

Eh.. mixed feelings if this is true. I think PAC is awesome, he can do amazing things, but I'm not sure if he'd fit in well in WWE. I also don't want him to leave Dragon Gate because he was usually the guy that had the match of the night for me..


----------



## smitlick

*ROH 10th Anniversary*

1. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs All Night Express
***1/4

2. Mike Bennett vs Homicide
**3/4

3. The House of Truth vs TJ Perkins & Amazing Red
***3/4

4. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa
***1/2

5. The Briscoes vs The Young Bucks
***

6. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

7. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole & Eddie Edwards
***3/4
​


----------



## Bubz

Pac would be a much better fit in TNA. Never thought I'd be saying that a few months ago but TNA has really impressed me lately with it's focus on the X division and actual good storylines. What would PAC do in WWE apart from be the next Evan Bourne?


----------



## EmbassyForever

smitlick said:


> *ROH 10th Anniversary*
> 
> 1. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs All Night Express
> ***1/4
> 
> 2. Mike Bennett vs Homicide
> **3/4
> 
> 3. The House of Truth vs TJ Perkins & Amazing Red
> ***3/4
> 
> 4. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa
> ***1/2
> 
> 5. The Briscoes vs The Young Bucks
> ***
> 
> 6. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
> ***1/2
> 
> 7. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole & Eddie Edwards
> ***3/4
> ​


(Y) Really underrated show.


----------



## smitlick

EmbassyForever said:


> (Y) Really underrated show.


Yeah really enjoyed it and I'm disappointed they weren't booking Red & TJ more often

*ROH Showdown In The Sun Night 1*

1. The Briscoes vs TMDK
**3/4

2. Adam Pearce vs Adam Cole
**

3. All Night Express vs Young Bucks
**3/4

4. Kyle O'Reilly vs Jay Lethal
***

5. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander
**3/4

6. Mike Bennett vs Lance Storm
***1/2

7. Kevin Steen vs El Generico
****1/4

8. Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards
***3/4​


----------



## seabs

*wXw Dead End XII*

*RockSkillet vs Michael Isotov & Robert Dreissker*
_*1/2_

*Michael Dante vs 2Face*
_*_

*DJ Hyde, Bad Bones & Absolute Andy vs MASADA, Ivan Markov & Mike Schwarz - Relaxed Rules Match*
_Shit._

*Sami Callihan vs Tommy End*
_***1/2_

*Jon Ryan vs Johnny Moss - Steel Cage Match*
_***1/2_

*Yoshihto Sasaki vs Axeman - BJW Strong Heavyweight Championship*
_***1/2_

*Big Van Walter vs El Generico - wXw World Championship*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Undercard was poor but no worse than it looked on paper. From Sami/End onwards though it's a really good show._​
*Got this and SWE 4everevolution that I'm looking to sell, if anyone is interested PM me.*


----------



## Chismo

I heard from reports that Ryan/Moss Cage Match was pretty interesting. True?


----------



## smitlick

If you have the 18+ Underground show from the day after Seabs, I'd take both otherwise I'll just wait for Smart Mark Video to have them both up.

Also finished the Kayfabe Timeline with Sandman. Its ok. A tad short and wouldn't recommend it. Sandman is really short with certain answers and its not all that good.


*ROH Showdown In The Sun Night 2*

1. Jimmy Jacobs vs El Generico
**3/4

2. Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa
**1/2

3. The Briscoes vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team
***

4. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen
***

5. Roderick Strong vs Jay Lethal
***1/4

6. Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards
****1/2

7. Fire Ant vs TJ Perkins
**1/2

8. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly
**3/4

9. All Night Express vs Young Bucks
***​


----------



## KingCrash

BUBZ said:


> Pac would be a much better fit in TNA. Never thought I'd be saying that a few months ago but TNA has really impressed me lately with it's focus on the X division and actual good storylines. What would PAC do in WWE apart from be the next Evan Bourne?


Doubt he'd do much more then that but you never know until you get there so why not? Right person takes a shine to him and they don't kill his moveset too much and he'd do better then Bourne. 

Apparently Sara Del Rey's been signed to a deal with WWE and they're looking at Mercedes Martinez too. Would love to see a Del Rey/Kong matchup.


----------



## Emperor DC

Matt Taven has apparently signed and is in the process of relocating to FCW.

WWE is sure being aggressive in its approach to talent recruitment.

I'd bet you JR has a big helping hand in this.


----------



## smitlick

Just finished RF Videos 2nd shoot with Konnan. Pretty good though hes told most of the stories on podcasts already.

*DGUSA Chasing The Dragon*

1. The Scene vs Tripp Cassidy & Remi Wilkins
DUD

2. Aaron Draven vs Uhaa Nation
1/2*

3. Jon Davis vs Arik Cannon
**

4. Brodie Lee vs Gregory Iron vs Mike Sydal vs BJ Whitmer vs Flip Kendrick vs Billy Roc vs Sugar Dunkerton
*1/2

5. Naruki Doi vs Sami Callihan
***

6. Pinkie Sanchez vs Louis Lyndon
*3/4

7. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano vs YAMATO & Masato Yoshino
***1/2

8. PAC, Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Akira Tozawa, CIMA & Ricochet
***3/4​


----------



## seabs

JoeRulz said:


> I heard from reports that Ryan/Moss Cage Match was pretty interesting. True?


*Moss doesn't really offer anything like usual but he isn't terrible. Ryan pulls out an awesome performance in it though, especially for a guy who had just ok matches with Finlay and Nigel last year. Some outstanding bumps off the cage and some good bumps from the top rope. Lack of genuine hatred held me back on it and they try to escape way too often for a big Cage Grduge match. Finish was a bit anti-climatic too. Probably could have been a minor MOTYC if they weren't trying to run away all the time.

smitlick, only got the Dead End show from that weekend.*


----------



## KingCrash

*JAPW - Unfinished Business*


*JAPW World Tag Team Titles*
Azrieal vs. Garden State Gods (Corvis Fear & Myke Quest) - *1/2

Jay Briscoe vs. Grim Reefer - **

Archadia vs. Danny Demanto - *

The Best Around (Bruce Maxwell & TJ Cannon) vs. Faith In Nothing (Christian Faith & Vincent Nothing) - **3/4

*JAPW Light Heavyweight Title*
Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Flip Kendrick - **1/2

Hillbilly Wrecking Crew (Necro Butcher & Brodie Lee) vs. The Heavy Hitters (Monsta Mac & Havok) - **

*JAPW NJ State Title*
Eddie Kingston vs. Bandido Jr. - **1/2

*JAPW World Heavyweight Title*
Jay Lethal vs. Dan Maff - ***1/2



*ROH - The Battle Of Richmond*


Mike Mondo vs. Jay Lethal - **1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) vs. The Bravado Brothers - **

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team vs. All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) - **

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Adam Cole - ***1/4

Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin vs. The Briscoes - ***

Team A-1 vs. Totally Awesome - **

Eddie Edwards vs. Mike Bennett - ***1/4

Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **

*Lights Out Match*
Jay Briscoe vs. Charlie Haas - **
​


----------



## Ali Dia

ROH just released another best of. Shall we say impeccable timing lol


----------



## smitlick

*ASWUK - 2/8/11*
Dick Togo vs James Mason
***1/2


----------



## EmbassyForever

I just noticed the show is free for ringside members, lol.

*ROH Battle Of Richmond:*

Mike Mondo vs. Jay Lethal - ***

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) vs. The Bravado Brothers - *1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team vs. All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) - *3/4

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Adam Cole - **3/4

Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin vs. The Briscoes - ***

Team A-1 vs. Totally Awesome - **1/2

Eddie Edwards vs. Mike Bennett - ***1/

Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **1/4

*Lights Out Match*
Jay Briscoe vs. Charlie Haas - ***

Average show, don't worth a buy.​


----------



## smitlick

Just finished Highspots' 2nd Shoot with London & Kendrick. No where near as good as the 1st. It was ok. Nothing great or ground breaking. Told a few funny stories but lacked wrestling content.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Chikara The Contaminated Cowl Review:*

The Throwbacks vs. Arik Cannon and Darin Corbin: **3/4
Cannon is a really good big man from i saw, Chikara needs to use him more as a single wrestler because Corbin is pretty green. Good opener.

Remi Wilkins, Dale Patricks, and Billy Roc vs. Tripp Cassidy, Jeremy Hadley, and Sue Jackson: **1/4
God, the guy who looked like Chris Hero was horrible. SUE JACKSON :lol

*Four Way Elimination Tag Team Match:*
The Spectral Envoy vs. Tim Donst and Jakob Hammermeier vs. The Batiri vs. The Young Bucks: **1/2
Nice, but really sloppy. Young Bucks pretty saved it.

Sara Del Rey vs. Obariyon: **1/4

The Colony vs. The Swarm: ***

17 vs. Eddie Kingston: **1/4

Jigsaw vs. Icarus: ***

*Campeonatos de Parejas Match:*
3.0(c) vs. F.I.S.T.: ***1/2
The best match from 3.0 (from what i saw so far), a really good Main Event.

*Re-watch - Austin Aries vs. Bobby Roode:* ***3/4
So i finally watched it again. The match, like i thought was kinda better and even close to four stars. I guess it's a TNA MOTYC.​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

****Flashback***

EVOLVE 4: Danielson vs. Fish
Union City, NJ- July 23, 2010

Quick Thoughts: EVOLVE 4 was a really consistent show and even the few meh matches did not overstay their welcome. Cannon/Callihan, Jacobs/CT were good with a fantastic main event that clicked on all the right cylinders.*

Jon Moxley vs. Brodie Lee- Fun, short opener
Chris Dickinson vs. Rich Swann vs. Ricochet vs. Drake Younger- Decent 4 way with Ricky and Rich handling the load.
Mercedes Martinez vs. Tina San Antonio (WSU Title)- Squash
Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano- Good, hard worked match with some solid back and forth.
CHIKARA Sekigun vs. Aeroform- Pretty meh match until the ending which was really good.
Arik Cannon vs. Sami Callihan- Really good, hard hitting slugfest. Well done brawl.
Osirian Portal vs. Up in Smoke- Standard tag fare
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Chucky T- Really good match with some innovative spots using the small space to their advantage.
Bryan Danielson vs. Bobby Fish- Awesome shoot style main event match with lots of strikes and submissions mixed with storytelling. Fantastic stuff.
_____

*EVOLVE 5: Danielson vs. Sawa
Rahway, NJ- September 11, 2010

Quick Thoughts: Really good show that was very diverse in what it presented. Some matches were spotty, others were workrate and some were MMA influenced shoot style. Really good that is probably on par with EVOLVE 4, if not a bit lower.*

Mike Quackenbush vs. Chuck Taylor- Solid opener that got good time.
Up in Smoke vs. Aeroform- Typical fun spotfest
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Adam Cole- Really good match with some nice storytelling and back and forth.
Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan- Decent match that could've been better, Younger seemed off his game here.
Allen vs. Gargano vs. Frightmare vs. Moxley vs. Akuma vs. Swann- Fun match with lots of Frenzy and Chaos.
Mercedes Martinez vs. Awesome Kong (WSU Title)- Disappointing match with a horrid finish
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Ricochet- Really good match with a great ending. Very structured but believable.
Bryan Danielson vs. Munenori Sawa- Really good strike-for-strike match, further differentiating each of the EVOLVE main events. These guys went balls to the wall with action from start to finish. Not a lot of time but it wasn't necessary with the way they worked the match.

_____

*FIP Impact of Honor
Orlando, FL- June 10, 2006

Quick Thoughts: Pretty decent show, nothing was blowaway but Davey/Shingo, Stevens/Madison and the main event were the shining instances of this event.*

Sal Rinuaro vs. The Canadian Cougar (Tony Kozina)- Lackluster opener
Alex Pourteau vs. Seth Delay- Not good, Delay was horrid.
Chasyn Rance vs. Kory Chavis vs. Kenny King vs. Ryan Drago- Pretty crappy 4 way with a decent ending.
Davey Richards vs. Shingo Takagi- Really good match, but very short.
Erick Stevens vs. Steve Madison- Very good brawling style match
Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana (ROH World Title)- Match was boring and didn't get out of first til the last few minutes.
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Fast & Furious- Great main event with fantastic double team sequences and consistent action throughout.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Best In The World 2012*

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Guardians of Truth *½**

Eddie Edwards vs. Homicide ***¼

Hybrid Fighting Rules*
Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly ****¾-*****

Fit Finlay vs. Michael Elgin ***½*

Mike Bennett vs. Mike Mondo **

Triple Threat Elimination Match for the ROH Television Championship*
Roderick Strong vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Jay Lethal ****¼-***½

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team vs. The All Night Express ***¼

Anything Goes for the ROH World Championship*
Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards ****¾*​
Briscoes/GoT: Complete crap

Edwards/Homicide: Not too bad of a match though Homicide being a heel certainly helped it.

Cole/O'Reilly: I was enjoying this even before Cole's teeth went flying, then the crowd ate up every single thing they did. The last few minutes are some of the hottest I've seen an ROH crowd in awhile.

Finlay/Elgin: I actually enjoyed this more then quite a few others. Sure it was slow but I found myself into it throughout.

Magic Mikes: Maria is incredibly hot...and Mondo wants to fuck her. All I will remember from this.

Strong/Lethal/Ciampa: Biggest surprise of the night for me. I expected to not be all that interested in the match and the crowd to be meh for it...but instead I enjoyed it quite a lot. All 3 worked surprisingly well together, the fans were into it and there were a good few moments too.

WGTT/ANX: Charlie Haas is a massive dick...and that isn't necessarily a bad thing, because the crowd certainly think the exact same thing. As for the quality of the match, usual meh WGTT match with a pleasing result...until they win the belts back.

Steen/Davey: Slightly below their Border Wars match but a real great brawl, in which both guys managed to make the match seriously seem like a hostile environment where anyone could get kicked in the face. Corino was fucking class on commentary and I loved Steen's promo afterwards...just a shame NYC loved it and him too much lol.

*The only real noteworthy stuff on the show for me are Cole/O'Reilly, Steen/Davey and the triple threat. I won't remember anything else looking back, including ANX's title win.*​


----------



## Chismo

Well, CZW has YT podcast too:














Not even close to CHIKARA's stuff, but we shall see.



Also:


----------



## Lane

I wish they would just put up an hour long show with matches and segments. Funny thing is CZW uploaded all those videos as one then took it down. Much better as one whole video actually. Nevveah cant not do a promo worth shit though. Her promo with DJ and Dave backstage was painful.


----------



## Chismo




----------



## Mark.

1 day left on this lot:



Mark. said:


> Just listed the following:
> 
> 
> *ROH: Eddie Edwards - Road To The Triple Crown 2-Disc Set*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130726297607?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH: The Briscoe Brothers - The Baddest Tag Team on the Planet 2-Disc Set*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130726298968?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Supercard Of Honor IV DVD*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130726303161?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Supercard Of Honor III DVD*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130726306018?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> *ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 DVD*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130726299776?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Matt_Yoda

About damn time, CZW has a growing following so better late than never I say. This can serve as a good buffer between shows and hype events. Going to watch all three shortly. EDIT: If Shane Douglas brings in more up and coming lucha talent from Mexico, I may have to give him all my money.

****Flashback***

EVOLVE 6: Aries vs. Taylor
November 20, 2010- Union City, NJ

Quick Thoughts: This was a solid show, again nothing stood out as spectacular but a consistent card up and down which is more than I could say for EVOLVE 5 at least. The main event was disappointing, as was the relaxed rules match but the post match made up for that. That Moxley promo bending his finger back with a wrench ewwww...*

Drake Younger vs. Silas Young- Good opener
Rich Swann vs. AR Fox vs. Tony Nese vs. Scott Reed- Fun 4 way with nonstop action, but that AR Fox botch must've hurt like a mofo.
Bobby Fish vs. Kyle O'Reilly- Very good match, probably on par with their previous EVOLVE match.
Super Smash Bros vs. Up in Smoke- Strong tag match with lots of action and a great finish
Homicide vs. Jon Moxley (Relaxed Rules)- Pretty nothing match, but the post match stuff was excellent.
Adam Cole vs. Ricochet- Alright match but these two could do better, too many drag periods.
Johnny Gargano vs. Jimmy Jacobs- Solid match with good back and forth but a flat finish.
Austin Aries vs. Chucky T- A good match, but disappointing considering this was the most build ever put into an EVOLVE main event by this point. Some good back and forth and some nice spots, but some parts dragged and others fell flat imo. Still the finish was nice and dramatic and the storytelling was on point.
_____

*EVOLVE 7: Aries vs. Moxley
April 19, 2011- New York City, NY

Quick Thoughts: Pretty much my same sentiments from EVOLVE 6, top to bottom consistent with a solid main event.*

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Shiima Xion- Nice, effective opener introducing Xion to EVOLVE.
Silas Young vs. Tony Nese- Short, decent match with good back and forth.
Johnny Gargano vs. Jon Davis- Smartly worked big man/little man match with some good sequences down the stretch.
CHIKARA Sekigun vs. Facade & Jason Gory- Good tag match with lots of crisp offense from both teams.
Sami Callihan vs. Zack Sabre, Jr.- Very good, intelligent worked match with both guys building the match around their signature submission moves. Didn't remember this being so good.
AR Fox vs. Rich Swann- Fun and short spotty match to bring people back from intermission, they did some crazy shit.
Chucky T vs. Akira Tozawa- Surprising great match with lots of offense squeezed into 11 minutes.
Chucky T vs. Johnny Gargano- Pretty nothing match while good for story purposes could've been done without looking back.
Austin Aries vs. Jon Moxley (Moxley's last indy match)- Very solid main event on par with Aries/Taylor, they worked a par the course ME style match but here it worked and they put on some nice exchanges in the process.
_____

*EVOLVE 8: Style Battle
May 20, 2011- Union City, NJ

Quick Thoughts: Ugh, I remember hating the shit out of this show. (At the time) it hardly reflected EVOLVE, no promos, no build, nothing. Most of the show was booked awkardly and the card itself was pretty lackluster and screamed throwaway. Some decent stuff for the first half of the show but then it just went to shit in the most extreme way, the main event was nice but not their best. Definitely the weakest EVOLVE show by far.*

AR Fox vs. Rich Swann- This was their EVOLVE 7 match except lackluster and toned down.
Tony Nese vs. Jon Davis- Actually a really good match for the time it got, both played to their styles.
Brodie Lee vs. Sami Callihan- Decent with way, way too many nearfalls for a 12 minute match.
Austin Aries vs. Bobby Fish- Good match, got WAY too much time and they couldn't get the fans into it at times.
AR Fox vs. Jon Davis- Decent match but pretty short and the finish came out of nowhere.
Bobby Fish vs. Sami Callihan- Really short match that made Bobby Fish look like Sami's bitch which is kind of backwards booking wise.
The New Havana Pitbulls vs. The SAT- Pretty nothing tag match and the crowd couldn't have cared less.
FRAY!- Very bland FRAY, Chavis and Pinkie carried most of the load here.
AR Fox vs. Sami Callihan- Alright match, but definitely not their best and really unrealistic in execution; How does Fox take all that blunt damage to the head and just turns around and up and win the match right afterwards WTF?


----------



## FITZ

Evolve 8 was hurt by the fact that there were like 70 people in the crowd. As cool as the Ace Arena is they weren't getting anyone to those shows. At least when they would have shows at BB Kings in New York they could get a decent sized crowd. They were doing terrible numbers in New Jersey and it's probably for the best that they stopped running shows there.


----------



## Lane

Would anyone be interested in a TCW show review? I Know a few people here view it. Also I might be able to get to the show this weekend.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Border Wars*

1. Rhino vs Eddie Edwards
***1/4

2. TJ Perkins & The All Night Express vs The Young Bucks & Mike Mondo
***1/4

3. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal
***1/4

4. Lance Storm vs Mike Bennett
***1/2

5. Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole
***1/2

6. Finlay vs Roderick Strong
***

*7. Fight Without Honor ROH Tag Title Match*
The Briscoe Brothers vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team
***1/4

*8. ROH World Title*
Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen
****​


----------



## Chismo

Matt_Yoda said:


> About damn time, CZW has a growing following so better late than never I say. This can serve as a good buffer between shows and hype events. Going to watch all three shortly. EDIT: If Shane Douglas brings in more up and coming lucha talent from Mexico, I may have to give him all my money.
> 
> ****Flashback***
> 
> EVOLVE 6: Aries vs. Taylor
> November 20, 2010- Union City, NJ
> 
> Quick Thoughts: This was a solid show, again nothing stood out as spectacular but a consistent card up and down which is more than I could say for EVOLVE 5 at least. The main event was disappointing, as was the relaxed rules match but the post match made up for that. That Moxley promo bending his finger back with a wrench ewwww...*
> 
> Drake Younger vs. Silas Young- Good opener
> Rich Swann vs. AR Fox vs. Tony Nese vs. Scott Reed- Fun 4 way with nonstop action, but that AR Fox botch must've hurt like a mofo.
> Bobby Fish vs. Kyle O'Reilly- Very good match, probably on par with their previous EVOLVE match.
> Super Smash Bros vs. Up in Smoke- Strong tag match with lots of action and a great finish
> Homicide vs. Jon Moxley (Relaxed Rules)- Pretty nothing match, but the post match stuff was excellent.
> Adam Cole vs. Ricochet- Alright match but these two could do better, too many drag periods.
> Johnny Gargano vs. Jimmy Jacobs- Solid match with good back and forth but a flat finish.
> Austin Aries vs. Chucky T- A good match, but disappointing considering this was the most build ever put into an EVOLVE main event by this point. Some good back and forth and some nice spots, but some parts dragged and others fell flat imo. Still the finish was nice and dramatic and the storytelling was on point.
> _____
> 
> *EVOLVE 7: Aries vs. Moxley
> April 19, 2011- New York City, NY
> 
> Quick Thoughts: Pretty much my same sentiments from EVOLVE 6, top to bottom consistent with a solid main event.*
> 
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Shiima Xion- Nice, effective opener introducing Xion to EVOLVE.
> Silas Young vs. Tony Nese- Short, decent match with good back and forth.
> Johnny Gargano vs. Jon Davis- Smartly worked big man/little man match with some good sequences down the stretch.
> CHIKARA Sekigun vs. Facade & Jason Gory- Good tag match with lots of crisp offense from both teams.
> Sami Callihan vs. Zack Sabre, Jr.- Very good, intelligent worked match with both guys building the match around their signature submission moves. Didn't remember this being so good.
> AR Fox vs. Rich Swann- Fun and short spotty match to bring people back from intermission, they did some crazy shit.
> Chucky T vs. Akira Tozawa- Surprising great match with lots of offense squeezed into 11 minutes.
> Chucky T vs. Johnny Gargano- Pretty nothing match while good for story purposes could've been done without looking back.
> Austin Aries vs. Jon Moxley (Moxley's last indy match)- Very solid main event on par with Aries/Taylor, they worked a par the course ME style match but here it worked and they put on some nice exchanges in the process.
> _____
> 
> *EVOLVE 8: Style Battle
> May 20, 2011- Union City, NJ
> 
> Quick Thoughts: Ugh, I remember hating the shit out of this show. (At the time) it hardly reflected EVOLVE, no promos, no build, nothing. Most of the show was booked awkardly and the card itself was pretty lackluster and screamed throwaway. Some decent stuff for the first half of the show but then it just went to shit in the most extreme way, the main event was nice but not their best. Definitely the weakest EVOLVE show by far.*
> 
> AR Fox vs. Rich Swann- This was their EVOLVE 7 match except lackluster and toned down.
> Tony Nese vs. Jon Davis- Actually a really good match for the time it got, both played to their styles.
> Brodie Lee vs. Sami Callihan- Decent with way, way too many nearfalls for a 12 minute match.
> Austin Aries vs. Bobby Fish- Good match, got WAY too much time and they couldn't get the fans into it at times.
> AR Fox vs. Jon Davis- Decent match but pretty short and the finish came out of nowhere.
> Bobby Fish vs. Sami Callihan- Really short match that made Bobby Fish look like Sami's bitch which is kind of backwards booking wise.
> The New Havana Pitbulls vs. The SAT- Pretty nothing tag match and the crowd couldn't have cared less.
> FRAY!- Very bland FRAY, Chavis and Pinkie carried most of the load here.
> AR Fox vs. Sami Callihan- Alright match, but definitely not their best and really unrealistic in execution; How does Fox take all that blunt damage to the head and just turns around and up and win the match right afterwards WTF?


The thing I like about those shows (and Evolve in general) is undercard just flows so easily and smooth, you'll rarely see a very bad match on Evolve undercards, every match is watchable, and even if it's boring or uninspired, at least it's short. A healthy undercard is the key to be a good promotion.


----------



## Emperor DC

CZW has a growing following?

I doubt that's true and if it is, it can't be a following but a cult.


----------



## smitlick

Theres a growing exceptance that they actually can put on good matches with good wrestling but their not exactly growing crowd wise


----------



## Matt_Yoda

More people watch CZW now than in the past 2-3 years so as far as I'm" concerned more people checking out the promotion = a growing following.



JoeRulz said:


> The thing I like about those shows (and Evolve in general) is undercard just flows so easily and smooth, you'll rarely see a very bad match on Evolve undercards, every match is watchable, and even if it's boring or uninspired, at least it's short. A healthy undercard is the key to be a good promotion.


Yeah, the one thing Gabe can never be accused of these days is booking a clunky show. Most of his shows flows like water and nothing overstays it welcome, making everything easy to sit through. For DGUSA/EVOLVE to be such young promotions, they have definitely found their style in the way they pace their shows relatively quick. Even if you're not guaranteed a MOTYC (Doesn't have to have one every show btw) you're still guaranteed an easy to sit through show with good wrestling and that's what important.


----------



## FITZ

JoeRulz said:


> The thing I like about those shows (and Evolve in general) is undercard just flows so easily and smooth, you'll rarely see a very bad match on Evolve undercards, every match is watchable, and even if it's boring or uninspired, at least it's short. A healthy undercard is the key to be a good promotion.


Exactly I never get bored when I watch Evolve or Dragon Gate shows. They are a lot of fun to watch live for the same reason because of how well everything flows. I've liked every Evolve show I've watched/been to and have had fun at every Dragon Gate USA show that I've ever been to.



smitlick said:


> Theres a growing exceptance that they actually can put on good matches with good wrestling but their not exactly growing crowd wise


I think that has to do with the Arena closing in Philadelphia. They've been forced to find other venues and some of them are in New Jersey and I think that's hurting their attendance. I know I haven't been to one of their shows since the Arena shut down and there were a few that I was in Philadelphia for. Now I'm home for the summer but I missed 3 shows I think because I didn't want to drive out to Jersey to see them. That $5 toll can really be a deal breaker.... Also if people in the city don't have cars they can't get to the venue if it's New Jersey in any type of efficient manner.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - The Thirteenth Hat*

1. Mike Quackenbush vs Green Ant
***1/4

2. Jigsaw vs Kobald
**3/4

3. Gran Akuma vs Icarus
DUD

4. 3.0 vs Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier
**
The crowd were chanting USA when 3.0 are Canadian.... 

5. Hallowicked vs Archibald Peck
**3/4

6. Hieracon vs Ophidian
**1/2

7. The Colony vs The Batiri
***1/4​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Is New Jersey really that bad of a pro wrestling state? During 99-06 it seemed to be somewhat of a hotspot with lots promotions running there or stationed there, even through the rest of that decade promotions were still running there although it doesn't seem like many places run in NJ anymore.


----------



## Lane

*TCW show 27*
Random notes
-Killer Nikels, Shane Williams, and Greg Anthony might be 3 of my favorite heels
-Dont know when the John Michael storyline started but I love it.
-Dont know when Rivira went heel and started teaming with Shane but its interesting

Sigmon vs Moe Stegall
**1/2-***
I was impressed with Moe up until he fell off the top rope. I dug Sigmon. The anouncers really played it up that Moe had a small chance of winning then he pulls out a suprise BACKSLIDE. VINTAGE. Which I was a fan of. Decent fun match.

Bradford Family segment
We go to the Bradford Familys lockerrom where we see Boyd Bradford, Killer Nikels, and Doink the Clown standing around a sitting John Michael as he talks like Howard Finkel. I apreciate the anouncers givving a bit of a back story so I could kinda of peice togeather what was happening.

John Michael Worthington vs Angel
***
This was nothing more than a extended squash but it really advanced the John Michael storyline and for God sakes the man Hulked up, did a big boot & leg drop (brother), did the Macho Man finger taunt, and locked in a figure 4. Michael gets the win as he trys to leave the ring do to coming out of him "mind control" as Boyd destracts the ref and Nikels hits a chokeslam from hell and Doink comes off the top with a whoopie cushion. They put Michael on top of Angel for the 3.

Shane Williams & Matt Riviera segment
Now when I went to a show back on Dec 3 these two were feuding and had a decent match (Matt tried to throw his bandana to a girl in the front row and it landed on the floor, Shane got out of the ring to a chorus of boos as he picked up the bandana, he helled it out to the girl which made everyone go from boos to awws, she reached for that bandana...and SHANE THREW THAT THING AND STOMPED IT. (Hail Shane)
The segment got a little awkward as they were laying next to each other on seperate masage tables with their shirts off and under sheets. Then they went to get mannys.

This promo was entertaining overall. It delt with Matt being frustraited and Shane being a smartass.

Cheerleader Mellisa vs Mickie James 
***
Before the match Cheerleader cuts a promo saying her and Mickie have wrestled before but it will be the first time in the United States. She says this however wasnt her first time in Arkansas as she came to visit the man she loved....BOBBY PATRINO. (I died) The match was very good. I give TCW alot of credit for briging in top femal talents to compete. Women like Cheerleader, Athina, Mellina Hosaka (Before she retired), and Claudia Del Sol. It was a good back and forth match. At one point it looked like they were going to do a top rope suplex but ended with Mickie getting pushed off and Cheerleader hitting a nice dropkick. The finish seemd a little screwd up but overall a good match. Mickie won via her spike ddt.

Overall thoughts
This was a very fun and enjoyable show. I want to see more of both Moe and Sigmon, The John Michael thing is an instant classic for me. The top face of the company hanging out with one of the top heels is very interesting, and the last two matches are both enjoyable.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btoqZ32Jkqg&feature=g-u-u


----------



## FITZ

> Is New Jersey really that bad of a pro wrestling state? During 99-06 it seemed to be somewhat of a hotspot with lots promotions running there or stationed there, even through the rest of that decade promotions were still running there although it doesn't seem like many places run in NJ anymore.


I don't know about the state as a whole but it's the areas around NYC and Philadelphia that cause problems. Promoters assume that all the people in the big cities will cross the river to see a show in New Jersey. Some people will but there aren't nearly as many as if the show was just held in Philly or New York. For example Union City, NJ (where Evolve has held a few shows at the Ace Arena) is literally right across the river from New Jersey. With no traffic I can go from BB Kings in NYC to the Ace Arena in like 15-20 minutes. Evolve gets a nice crowd for BB Kings and they draw 70 people for the Ace Arena.


----------



## Mark.

Just a few hours left on these:


*ROH: Eddie Edwards - Road To The Triple Crown 2-Disc Set*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130726297607?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH: The Briscoe Brothers - The Baddest Tag Team on the Planet 2-Disc Set*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130726298968?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Supercard Of Honor IV DVD*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130726303161?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Supercard Of Honor III DVD*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130726306018?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 DVD*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130726299776?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Lane

Traditional Championship Wrestling presents...

SUMMER CLASH

Fort Smith Convention Center
Fort Smith, AR

Saturday, July 14, 2012

Bell Time - 6:30 PM

Meet & Greet - 4:30 PM

Doors open to General Admission at 5:30 PM


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Double Main Event

Main Event 

Former Pro Boxer Bobby Crabtree and International Champion Tim Storm with Dennis McCaslin
vs. Matt Riviera and Prince Al Farat

-Dont care for Farat and dont care for a boxer trying to be a wrestler but Storm and Riviera could make this good.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Battle of the Giants Main Event 

Big Daddy V 
vs. 
7 foot 2 Titan

-If the ring doesnt break then its nothing.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


TCW Rumble Riot

15 man over the top rope Battle Royal
Winner gets $15,000 and an International Title Match!!!!!!

-Should be a fun little match. Really would like to see Greg Anthony or Alan Steele win it.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-Feature Bout-
Carlito 
vs. 
"All That" Alan Steele (with Rich Rude)

-Show stealer right here. Alan is probably the best talent in TCW ring wise and this should get the crowd hot.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-Plus- 
Bushwhacker Luke
The Good Ol' Boys
The Bradford Family
Genetic Perfection
will be in action!!!

Also, my TCW show review is a page back. I recomend it to those that havint seen the promotion as its very old school with some good talents and guys that play their gimmicks very well.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lane said:


> *TCW show 27*
> Random notes
> -Killer Nikels, Shane Williams, and Greg Anthony might be 3 of my favorite heels
> -Dont know when the John Michael storyline started but I love it.
> -Dont know when Rivira went heel and started teaming with Shane but its interesting
> 
> Sigmon vs Moe Stegall
> **1/2-***
> I was impressed with Moe up until he fell off the top rope. I dug Sigmon. The anouncers really played it up that Moe had a small chance of winning then he pulls out a suprise BACKSLIDE. VINTAGE. Which I was a fan of. Decent fun match.
> 
> Bradford Family segment
> We go to the Bradford Familys lockerrom where we see Boyd Bradford, Killer Nikels, and Doink the Clown standing around a sitting John Michael as he talks like Howard Finkel. I apreciate the anouncers givving a bit of a back story so I could kinda of peice togeather what was happening.
> 
> John Michael Worthington vs Angel
> ***
> This was nothing more than a extended squash but it really advanced the John Michael storyline and for God sakes the man Hulked up, did a big boot & leg drop (brother), did the Macho Man finger taunt, and locked in a figure 4. Michael gets the win as he trys to leave the ring do to coming out of him "mind control" as Boyd destracts the ref and Nikels hits a chokeslam from hell and Doink comes off the top with a whoopie cushion. They put Michael on top of Angel for the 3.
> 
> Shane Williams & Matt Riviera segment
> Now when I went to a show back on Dec 3 these two were feuding and had a decent match (Matt tried to throw his bandana to a girl in the front row and it landed on the floor, Shane got out of the ring to a chorus of boos as he picked up the bandana, he helled it out to the girl which made everyone go from boos to awws, she reached for that bandana...and SHANE THREW THAT THING AND STOMPED IT. (Hail Shane)
> The segment got a little awkward as they were laying next to each other on seperate masage tables with their shirts off and under sheets. Then they went to get mannys.
> 
> This promo was entertaining overall. It delt with Matt being frustraited and Shane being a smartass.
> 
> Cheerleader Mellisa vs Mickie James
> ***
> Before the match Cheerleader cuts a promo saying her and Mickie have wrestled before but it will be the first time in the United States. She says this however wasnt her first time in Arkansas as she came to visit the man she loved....BOBBY PATRINO. (I died) The match was very good. I give TCW alot of credit for briging in top femal talents to compete. Women like Cheerleader, Athina, Mellina Hosaka (Before she retired), and Claudia Del Sol. It was a good back and forth match. At one point it looked like they were going to do a top rope suplex but ended with Mickie getting pushed off and Cheerleader hitting a nice dropkick. The finish seemd a little screwd up but overall a good match. Mickie won via her spike ddt.
> 
> Overall thoughts
> This was a very fun and enjoyable show. I want to see more of both Moe and Sigmon, The John Michael thing is an instant classic for me. The top face of the company hanging out with one of the top heels is very interesting, and the last two matches are both enjoyable.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btoqZ32Jkqg&feature=g-u-u


Matt went heel when he start talking bad about his former partner. 

I like TCW and watch the shows but the storylines is definitely lacking and this type of promotion needs at least one storyline for the champion. Tim Storm have nothing going. I know he has a beef with Killer and the Bradford family but that's it. 

John Michaels is just awesome. 

Genetic Perfection is my second favorite tag team in the business behind Silver King/Wagner Jr. Surprise ROH hasn't snatch them up.

Speaking of that, the good thing about this promotion is 1. They in an area with no competition and a place that wants wrestling. 2. They have guys WWE and TNA will never sign. I like Tim Storm and King Shane but they look old and probably at least 35 in age. That's good news for TCW fans. LOL

What did you think of the concussion bit and flying headbutt comments in the beginning? I actually like the guts of this promotion saying we understand concussions sucks but we can't prevent it and using the flying headbutt is a part of wrestling.


----------



## Lane

USAUSA1 said:


> Matt went heel when he start talking bad about his former partner.
> 
> I like TCW and watch the shows but the storylines is definitely lacking and this type of promotion needs at least one storyline for the champion. Tim Storm have nothing going. I know he has a beef with Killer and the Bradford family but that's it.
> 
> John Michaels is just awesome.
> 
> Genetic Perfection is my second favorite tag team in the business behind Silver King/Wagner Jr. Surprise ROH hasn't snatch them up.
> 
> Speaking of that, the good thing about this promotion is 1. They in an area with no competition and a place that wants wrestling. 2. They have guys WWE and TNA will never sign. I like Tim Storm and King Shane but they look old and probably at least 35 in age. That's good news for TCW fans. LOL
> 
> What did you think of the concussion bit and flying headbutt comments in the beginning? I actually like the guts of this promotion saying we understand concussions sucks but we can't prevent it and using the flying headbutt is a part of wrestling.


Genetic Perfection are also one of my favorite teams. The guys know how to flat out work and Rich Rude is epic.

When I heard Sigmon uses the flying heabutt I though "Oh God no" but then I thought he probably uses it properly with landing on his hands insted of like Beniot with his forhead. It makes me feel like TCW is very old school with a new school flavor.

One problem with the tv show is that they follow about a month behind the live shows, so the storylines are normaly behind. I dont mean this in a bad way because he comes off as a nice guy but Matt kinda seems like a self promoter. Not in that he always goes over or wins all the titles but that hes always in the top feud or the second top feud. They deff have very little competition. Theres a promotion that runs in Tuckerman called ASWF but and run every Friday but damn they're small.

TCW has said they have a big anouncment planned and I hope that they can pull a AAPW move and bring in some bigger name indy guys to face TCW regulars. They do it every once in a while and The Tokyo Monster Khangas is actually on the show ill for sure be going to but id like to see the champs go over on some biger names in a way that it builds the champs up even more.


----------



## Tarfu

Just finished London & Kendrick's Bogus Journey. What a ride. This was Excellent Adventures with filosophy. In a way I feel like I'm reborn as a human being.

I want to get high with these guys so bad.


----------



## Lane

If anyone has seen $5 Wrestling Rumble at the Rec Center or Live 3 can tell me how they are? Im interested in getting them.


----------



## TheCobra333

I can only vouch for Rumble in the Rec Center, but I was thoroughly entertained. It wasn't even the Rumble so much as the undercard stuff.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

TaylorFitz said:


> I don't know about the state as a whole but it's the areas around NYC and Philadelphia that cause problems. Promoters assume that all the people in the big cities will cross the river to see a show in New Jersey. Some people will but there aren't nearly as many as if the show was just held in Philly or New York. For example Union City, NJ (where Evolve has held a few shows at the Ace Arena) is literally right across the river from New Jersey. With no traffic I can go from BB Kings in NYC to the Ace Arena in like 15-20 minutes. Evolve gets a nice crowd for BB Kings and they draw 70 people for the Ace Arena.


Ah well that makes sense, I would assume that's its probably difficult to find a really good venue in Philly (since the Arena closed) and more so New York. I guess they use the Ace Arena because of it's convenient location (though the place doesn't look very big), and like you said hoping that either the locals or people from NY and Philly will drive out to the show.

________________________________________

****Flashback***

EVOLVE 9: Gargano vs. Taylor
New York City, NY- July 26, 2011

Quick Thoughts: After being so bitter about EVOLVE 8 I had my reservations going into this show. However, much the opposite of Style Battle I love this show and for good reason; going back to the mechanics and concepts that bought EVOLVE into the game. A consistent undercard matched with a strong second half and fantastic main events. Voted by fans the 2011 EVOLVE/DGUSA show of the year.*

Eric Ryan vs. Bobby Beverly- N/A due to Steen
Super Smash Bros. vs. Facade & Jason Gory- Really good tag sprint for the time it got.
Silas Young vs. Sugar Dunkerton- Good match with a simple, yet effective dynamic to play off of.
Lince Dorado vs. Pinkie Sanchez- Solid match
Up in Smoke vs. The Scene- Good tag match that established the foundation for the Scene.
Bobby Fish vs. Jon Davis- N/A due to Steen
Bobby Fish vs. Jon Davis vs. Kevin Steen (Street Fight)- Great 3 Way showcase with each guy getting in their signature offense and everyone came out looking strong.
Tony Nese vs. John Silver- Towards great match, they had really good chemistry (Both NYWC Grads). Much better than what I remembered. Fuck I didn't remember Nese being so good during his original EVOLVE run.
Dave Finlay vs. Sami Callihan- :mark: A great mix of brawling, storytelling and playing off of character dynamics that went back to showcasing a different style of match not seen in EVOLVE since roughly Danielson vs. Sawa. One of EVOLVE's top matches, easily on par with Richards/Ibushi and if not better, Danielson/Fish.
Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor (Win leaders)- Great main event where both guys worked hard and the exchanges and familiarity between both guys really made the match shine and took it up to that next level.
______________________

*EVOLVE 10: Tribute to the Arena
Philadelphia, PA- January 14, 2012

Quick Thoughts: This was a decent show, a vast step down from EVOLVE 9 but better than EVOLVE 8. The crowd destroyed this show for the most part and EVOLVE 10 didn't flow as well as previous shows. Regardless, some good matches and again an alright show when you zone out the clusterfuck booking.*

Low Ki vs. Ahtu- Not really much to say, Ahtu got knocked the fuck out.
Cheech Hernandez vs. KC Day- Really good match; lots of counters mixed with high flying.
John Silver & Alex Reynolds vs. The Scene- Decent tag match but dragged at times.
Jigsaw vs. AR Fox- Really good crash style match with a great finish.
Uhaa Nation vs. Pinkie Sanchez- Very entertaining squash
Chucky T & Rich Swann vs. Super Smash Bros.- Damn good tag match, took a while to get going but once it did they went balls.
Kyle Matthews vs. Jon Davis- Poorly done squash
Bobby Fish vs. Sami Callihan- Very good storytelling here, but the fans didn't react to anything and made the submissions drag when they weren't supposed to.
Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet (Open the Freedom Gate Title)- N/A out of respect to Gargano
Sabu vs. Justin Credible- Alright for what it was, in their physical condition can't knock them too much.
___________________________

*EVOLVE 11: Finlay vs. Callihan
Toronto, ON- April 13, 2012

Quick Thoughts: This was a pretty crappy EVOLVE show on the level EVOLVE 8, but not their fault in the slightest. The original lineup would've made this show better but Gabe had to work with what he had. Really a two match show at its core.*

Super Smash Bros. vs. The Gentlemen's Club- Fun opener
MK McKinnan vs. Josh Alexander- Squash
Mike Rollins vs. Ashley Sixx- Nothing match
John Silver vs. Alex Reynolds- Good match, both guys worked hard but the crowd wasn't having it.
Samuray Del Sol vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Chucky T- Decent Triple threat, they had to hold back though.
Adam Page vs. Caleb Konley- Decent Match, but nothing to write home about.
Low Ki vs. El Generico- A good, smart worked match sticking to the basics with a really good finish.
Dave Finlay vs. Sami Callihan- A strong main event match playing off the dynamic of their previous two encounters, making sure they don't mimic those matches but keep the same qualities that made those work. Not nearly as good as their EVOLVE 9 match but great nonetheless.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - A Death Worse Than Fate*

1. Green Ant vs Ophidian
**1/4

2. Saturyne vs El Hijo Del Ice Cream
*3/4

3. The Colony vs The Throwbacks
**1/2

4. Jigsaw vs Brodie Lee
**1/4

5. Colt Cabana vs Kobald
**1/2

6. 3.0, Gregory Iron & Eddie Kingston vs Tim Donst, Jakob Hammermeier & The Batiri
***

7. Sara Del Rey vs Archibald Peck
***

*8. Campeonatos de Parejas*
F.I.S.T. vs The Spectral Envoy
***​


----------



## FITZ

Lane said:


> If anyone has seen $5 Wrestling Rumble at the Rec Center or Live 3 can tell me how they are? Im interested in getting them.


I was at $5 Wrestling Live and it was pretty hilarious. Random Freight Train promos during the show really were awesome. They managed to find some hilarious matches to show as well. It's what you would expect from them. If you find Colt and Marty funny you should like it. Haven't ordered the Rec Center Rumble yet.


----------



## Lane

Rickey Shane Page may be the best and most underrated big man on the indies


----------



## DarloKid

Hi there guys was i reading right that people from the UK were getting hit with custom charges when ordering from PWG, just that when Death to all but metal is released am looking at getting that DDT 4 and Worlds finest all at once and i dont wanna get hit by a customs charge


----------



## Lane

I think its Highspots that does th high shipping to the UK , not PWG. i dont know though.

Tonight I plan to review the BJW 6/22/12 show and early Finlay (Early 80s stuff.)

EDIT

TCW has anounced a show in Memphis for Sept 15th


----------



## Lane

Moved to puro thread.


----------



## Groovemachine

RE: the whole UK shipping/customs thing, I order from Highspots reasonably frequently and for some reason I've never been hit with any customs charges. So maybe it's just an unlucky few?



EDIT: Just seen on both PWG and Highspots that PWG's Death to All But Metal is now shipping. Those that pre-ordered should be receiving it soon.


----------



## smitlick

Lane said:


> Im not too familiar with the non deathmatch BJW guys so please bare with me
> 
> *BJW 6/21/12*
> Konaka, Onryo & Taro Nohashi vs Hercules Senga, Oosugi & MEN's Teioh
> ***
> Good short opener. Teioh is still awesome and I was impressed with the guys he teamd with. They were enjoyable to watch.
> 
> Isami Kodaka, Shuji Ishikawa & Miyamoto vs Hoshino, Takeda & Inaba *Barbedwire boards***1/2-***
> Solid match. Nothing spectacular. I wouldnt mind seeing the two big men having a singles match.
> 
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Masashi Otani vs Shinobu & Shinya Ishikawa
> ***1/2
> Very good match. If givin more time it would of been a 4 star match. Shinobu is a damn animal.
> 
> Ryuji Ito & Ryuji Yamakawa vs Shadow WX & Takashi Sasaki*hardcore match*
> ***
> I have no idea what Yamakawa said in the promo but led to him putting on an afro and dancing to thats the way i like it. I'm sold.
> A PS2 kicked Ryuji Itos ass by sending him over the top rope.
> Good match but a little sloppy.
> 
> Yoshihito Sasaki(c) vs Yuji Okabayashi*BJW, wXw, and CZW Unified World Title*
> ****
> Through the majority of this match they did some great spots but it was just missing something to get a 4 star rating but around the final 2 and a half minutes where Sasaki just loses every care in the world and delevers a series of vicious headbuts that leaves him a crimson mask just did enough to edge it to 4 stars.
> 
> Abdullah Kobayashi(c) vs Jaki Numazawa*BJW Tokyo City deathmatch for the BJW Deathmatch Title****
> Jacki looks like a scary mofo during his enterance. Completely different from his useual crazy self.
> Lots of flying glass and some sick spots most noteable was the tiger suplex onto the razor blade chair. Abby looked like he was hurting bad and I admire both of them for pushing through and keeping the match from looking bad.


Theres a Puro DVD review thread




Also you can buy from Highspots or PWG. Either sell the DVDs so its possible you may get hit with customs charges if your ordering directly from PWG.


*DGUSA - Untouchable 2011*

1. The Scene vs Kentucky Buffet
1/2*

2. Jon Davis vs Rich Swann
**

3. Ricochet vs PAC
***1/4

4. AR Fox & Sabu vs The DUF
**

5. Johnny Gargano vs Akira Tozawa
****

6. Naruki Doi vs Chuck Taylor vs Masato Yoshino vs Sami Callihan
**1/2

*7. Open The Freedom Gate Title*
YAMATO vs CIMA
***3/4​


----------



## Lane

Ive that puro thread and just forgat all about it. Ill movie it over.


----------



## Bruce L

*DGUSA — Open the Ultimate Gate 2011*


*Johnny Gargano vs. Jimmy Rave*
***½ - Definitely one of the year's hidden gems


*Sami Callihan vs. Arik Cannon vs. Rich Swann vs. A.R. Fox vs. Lince Dorado vs. Silas Young*
** - These freestyle/fray/whatever matches never do anything for me, and this was no exception


*Brodie Lee vs. Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa*
N/A - Just a squash to further establish Brodie as a monster and Blood Warriors as a bunch of jerks. Very entertaining, though.


*Chuck Taylor vs. Brodie Lee*
*½ - Honestly, the Stalker squash was more memorable. It's weird how indifferent I am to Taylor in DGUSA considering how much I've liked him in Chikara and PWG in the past.


*Masato Yoshino & PAC vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi - Open the United Gate*
**** - Predictably great tag match


*Sami Callihan & Arik Cannon vs. The Dark City Fight Club*
** - Not a bad debut for the D.U.F. as a team, but I kind of got the feeling this was also supposed to get the DCFC over as a new major force in DGUSA, and it failed completely at that. Doesn't matter, since I don't think Kory Chavis ever appeared again.


*Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs*
*** - Started off as a fun exhibition, developed into a nice "Aries' greatest hits" match. Post-match stuff from Aries was pretty good too.


*Jon Moxley vs. Akira Tozawa - No DQ*
N/A - More a pre-match angle for the ME than a match that stands on its own, but fun while it lasted


*YAMATO vs. Akira Tozawa - Open the Freedom Gate*
****¼ - Great main event from two guys who would be my picks for the best DG Japan regulars in DGUSA. Not sure if it quite cracks my top 30 for 2011, but damn close.


Really good show from top to bottom. If you like DGUSA, _Open the Ultimate Gate 2011_ won't disappoint.​


----------



## Corey

Bruce L said:


> *Johnny Gargano vs. Jimmy Rave*
> ***½ - Definitely one of the year's hidden gems​


So true. Love that match. Show had a weird flow to it tbh.

Can anyone tell me whatever happened to that pairing of ROH & NOAH that was supposed to be happening sometime this year?


----------



## FITZ

I'm totally SHOCKED AND SURPRISED that nothing ever came of that.


----------



## smitlick

The Bravados came in and so did TMDK maybe thats what they meant by NOAH?


----------



## Bruce L

*DGUSA — Untouchable 2011*


*The Scene vs. The Kentucky Buffet*
* - Kentucky Buffet were thoroughly unimpressive; the Scene fared a lot better, but didn't exactly set the world on fire themselves. Their finisher is pretty damn swanky, though.


*Rich Swann vs. Jon Davis*
***¼ - Great David & Goliath match, with Swann delivering an amazing performance as the little guy who defies the odds and stays in it long enough to empty his hugely impressive arsenal, but just doesn't have the power to put the big man away.


*PAC vs. Ricochet*
***¾ - Absolutely awesome, for the time they were given.

*A.R. Fox & Sabu vs. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez - No DQ*
**½ - Started off as a wild, chaotic, all-over-the-place brawl, with Cannon eating Sabu's schtick in the ring while Fox and Sanchez did their own thing out in the crowd. That kind of thing annoys me to no end, so I was ready to skip it, but I'm glad I didn't; once all four guys got to the ring, and the DUF duo started their control segment with Fox as the FiP, things improved immensely. Fox also looked fairly badass in the finish, though I don't quite buy him as a high-flying potential ace on the level of PAC or Ricochet.


*Johnny Gargano vs. Akira Tozawa*
****¼ - This was a no-brainer: Put the fastest-rising star in DG Japan against the fastest-rising homegrown DGUSA star, let them do their thing, and bask in the greatness. Both guys looked like world-beaters here, which was probably the goal. Probably the in-ring peak of the Blood Warriors/Ronin feud to that point.


*Naruki Doi vs. Masato Yoshino vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Sami Callihan*
*** - This is probably the most I've ever enjoyed a non-elimination-style four-way match. Callihan looked good, Taylor was as enjoyable as I've ever seen him in DGUSA, and the interactions of the former Speed Muscle were pure gold, whether they were going at each other or dusting off some of their old double-teams.


*YAMATO vs. CIMA - Open the Freedom Gate*
****¼ - CIMA makes such a great bully that he actually helps sell YAMATO as a sympathetic babyface, which should logically be impossible given that he just oozes _eeeevil_. Great, great match. Kind of surprised this didn't get more love at the time... or maybe it did, and I just missed it because DGUSA's release schedule makes it so hard to follow them in real-time.

Not as good as _Open the Ultimate Gate_, which I also just watched, but Gargano/Tozawa and YAMATO/CIMA are top-notch MOTYCs, and a lot of other stuff came as very pleasant surprises to me.​


----------



## smitlick

*EVOLVE 14 - Generico vs Del Sol*

Pre Show - Florida Underground Wrestling

1. Rocky Santiago vs Lince Dorado
*3/4

2. Maxwell Chicago vs Dakota Darsow
*1/2

3. Kennedy Kendrick & Johnny Armani vs The James Boys
*1/2

4. Wes Brisco vs Sam Shaw
**

5. Michael Tarver vs Deimos
**

6. Kahagas vs Bruce Santee
**1/4

Main Show - Evolve 14

1. John Silver vs Jake Manning
**1/2

2. Chuck Taylor vs Colt Cabana
**3/4

3. The Scene vs Cheech & Mike Cruz
**1/4

4. Jon Davis vs Tommy Taylor
**3/4

5. AR Fox vs Bobby Fish
***1/2

6. Santana Garrett vs Sara Del Rey
*1/4

7. Tony Nese vs Lince Dorado vs Alex Reynolds vs Johnny Gargano
***1/4

8. Samuray Del Sol vs El Generico
***3/4



*EVOLVE 15 - Gargano vs Taylor*

Pre Show - Florida Underground

1. James Alexander vs Wayne Wonder vs Maxwell Chicago vs Dakota Darsow vs Sideshow vs Lince Dorado
**

2. Michael Tarver & Kory Chavis vs The James Boys
**

3. Mercedes vs Bacardi
*

4. Wes Brisco vs Kahagas
**1/2

5. Navy Seal vs Bruce Santee
*3/4

Main Show - EVOLVE 15

1. Mike Cruz vs Tony Nese
**1/2

2. Tommy Taylor vs Bobby Fish
**1/4

3. Jon Davis vs AR Fox
***1/4

4. Alex Reynolds vs John Silver vs Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley vs Scott Reed vs Jake Manning
**1/2

5. Colt Cabana vs Cheech
*3/4

6. Samuray Del Sol vs El Generico
***3/4

7. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano
***1/4



*EVOLVE 16 - Fish vs Davis*

Pre Show - FUW

1. Rocky Santiago vs Maxwell Chicago vs Lince Dorado
**

2. Biff Slater vs Kory Chavis
*1/2

3. Eric Cooper & Francisco Ciatso vs The James Boys
**

4. James Alexander vs Sam Shaw
*1/4

5. Kevin Sullivan vs The Cuban Assassin
*1/2

6. Michael Tarver vs Kahagas
**1/2

Main Show - EVOLVE 16

1. Kennedy Kendrick & Damian Angel vs The Scene
*1/4

2. AR Fox vs Tommy Taylor
**1/2

3. AR Fox vs Lince Dorado
***1/4

4. Cheech & Mike Cruz vs John Silver & Alex Reynolds
**3/4

5. Jake Manning vs Blaine Rage
*3/4

6. Tony Nese vs Johnny Gargano
***1/4

7. Chuck Taylor vs Samuray Del Sol
***

8. Jon Davis vs Bobby Fish
***1/2 



*PWG - Uncanny X-Mas*

1. Ronin & Human Tornado vs Excalibur & Top Gun Talwar
**1/4

2. Christopher Daniels vs Tony Stradlin
**3/4

3. Chris Hero vs Austin Aries
***

4. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Quicksilver & Scorpio Sky
***1/2

5. Super Dragon vs Jonny Storm
**3/4

6. Colt Cabana vs Spanky
**1/2

7. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs The Havana Pitbulls
**1/2

8. Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe
***1/2​


----------



## Bruce L

*DGUSA — Way of the Ronin 2011*


*Chuck Taylor & Rich Swann vs. The Scene*
**¾ - Ended up being a pretty good tag match, but the early comedy did nothing for me, and I was very distracted by the _awful_ lighting.

Before the next match, Silas Young comes out with Val Malone, who's apparently his wife. Damn; good for him. Apparently Brodie Lee's constant bullying of anyone and everyone around DGUSA put Val in his path recently, and Silas is here to defend his wife's honor -- but not before he makes clear that ordinarily he wouldn't care about Brodie being a bully, because "If you want to bully people, that's your choice." LOL - I don't know if that's kind of a petty little dig at WWE and the "Be a Star" thing, or just a statement, but either way, it's hilariously stupid. (Keep in mind, Silas is a big-time face here.)


*Brodie Lee vs. Silas Young*
*** - Silas looked good enough here that I'm guessing this was supposed to be the start of that big push he ended up blowing for himself. But he really would've needed a better finisher if he was going to be more than just a regional star. Brodie looked like a beast, as usual, and pulled out his elbow suicida and his 'rana, which are always neat to see.


*Akira Tozawa vs. Jon Davis*
***¼ - Tozawa absolutely dominated this match, which gave it kind of a weird dynamic. Tozawa is definitely on a much higher level than Davis, both in terms of talent and in terms of position within the promotion, but the size difference between them made his dominance (with strikes, no less, rather than with speed and technique) seem a little weird. In the end, though, it doesn't matter because Tozawa is awesome.


*YAMATO & A.R. Fox & Sabu vs. Sami Callihan & Arik Cannon*
***½ - Really good tag match. I'm still not sure I see what makes Fox such a "#1 draft pick," but he's very good in his role here, YAMATO is gold as always, and the DUF provide an interesting character dynamic: They work the match like classic heels, but interact with the appreciative crowd like babyfaces. I like that.


*Sabu vs. Pinkie Sanchez - Relaxed Rules*
*¾ - I feel like a dick giving this such a low rating, because they really busted their asses here. There's only so much I'm going to respond to an attempted ECW nostalgia fix over 10 years after the fact, though, y'know?


*Uhaa Nation vs. Sugar Dunkerton vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Facade*
* - Oof; I was not into this at all. Nation occasionally looked like a force, but didn't get to do any of the Dragon Gate-type stuff that makes him really stand out; Sugar's act was pretty entertaining, but his wrestling left a bit to be desired; Kendrick didn't do much for me, but was apparently the most over guy with the crowd (by a lot); and Facade was either mediocre or actively bad. This is exactly why these freestyle/fray matches aren't my cup of tea. At least the right guy went over.


*Naruki Doi vs. Johnny Gargano*
**** - Great match, and another huge moment for Gargano, who shows he can hang one-on-one with a guy who was very recently (and for all I know may still be) the ace of DG Japan. Really good stuff here.


*Masato Yoshino & PAC vs. CIMA & Ricochet - Open the United Gate vs. Open the Twin Gate*
****¼ - Awesome match. This is pretty much everything a match between the top two tag teams in Dragon Gate should be.


Probably the overall weakest of the three DGUSA shows I got this week, but the main event and Doi/Gargano make this well worth a recommendation anyway.​


----------



## Platt

DarloKid said:


> Hi there guys was i reading right that people from the UK were getting hit with custom charges when ordering from PWG, just that when Death to all but metal is released am looking at getting that DDT 4 and Worlds finest all at once and i dont wanna get hit by a customs charge


Anything over £15 in value and there's a good chance you'll get hit with customs from Highspots as they won't mark parcels as gifts. I've never ordered direct from PWG so I wouldn't know. The other options are to order them from DGUSA or ROH who mark parcels as gifts so theres almost no chance of getting customs.


----------



## Rickey

There's a Kenny King mention here.


----------



## Corey

Wonder how Jay got that Powerhouse Gym shirt if he doesn't go to the gym...


----------



## smitlick

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Wonder how Jay got that Powerhouse Gym shirt if he doesn't go to the gym...


Thrift Store?



*wXw - 18+ Underground Chapter 4*

1. Bernd Fohr vs Aaron Insane
DUD

2. Robert Dreissker vs Freddy Stahl
**

3. Karsten Beck vs Kim Ray
DUD

4. 2Face vs Jay Skillet
**3/4

5. Zack Sabre Jr vs Michael Dante
***1/4

6. Sasa Keel vs Earl
**3/4

7. Karsten Beck vs Freddy Stahl
**1/2

8. Axeman & Shinya Ishikawa vs Big Van Walter & Adam Pearce
***1/4

9. Marty Scurll vs Bad Bones
***

10. Jimmy Havoc vs Iceman
**1/2

11. Jon Ryan vs Jun Kasai
***​


----------



## Lane

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=236J932Aq_0

You're all welcome.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Respect Is Earned II*

Eddie Kingston vs. Jigsaw - **

*Philadelphia Street Fight*
Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Ruckus vs. Jigsaw - ***1/4

Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Sweet N Sour Inc. (Chris Hero, Adam Pearce, & Eddie Edwards) vs. Brent Albright, Delirious, & Pelle Primeau - ***

*Fight Without Honor*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens - ****1/4

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness(c) vs. Go Shiozaki - ***3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs(c) vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries - ****1/4


*Overall: 8.25/10*​
- Once you get the past the really weird opener this show had a great flow to it. It's perfect for fans of hardcore wrestling. Tons of blood, gore, and brutal spots in the Philly Street Fight with scissors involved and just an awesome FWH with an incredible ending and the most I've ever seen Roderick bleed.

- The Steenerico/Vulture Squad tag match was barely 8 minutes but my god was it wrestled at a blistering pace. Everything was just so fluid and pulled off perfectly. Excellent way to kick off the PPV portion of the show.

- The two title matches were great. I really dug the stiffness in Nigel/Go but down the stretch there were some odd moments where things were set up too obviously or they just looked weird. Besides that a great defense from Nigel, couldn't help but laugh when he hit the last jawbreaker lariat, took his fuckin head off. The main event was great too. A little disjointed at times but you could feel the hatred between Aries & Jacobs and the last few minutes with Danielson & Black were just tremendous. Hell of a show top to bottom.​


----------



## musdy

Still got about 20-30 old ROH shows to watch.


----------



## Lane

I miss the hell out of old ROH


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Anything over £15 in value and there's a good chance you'll get hit with customs from Highspots as they won't mark parcels as gifts. I've never ordered direct from PWG so I wouldn't know. The other options are to order them from DGUSA or ROH who mark parcels as gifts so theres almost no chance of getting customs.


The last PWG order I did (months ago) I got charged by customs, which was weird as all the previous orders I had been placing with PWG since I started buying their DVD's from their site instead of ROH, I never used to get charged. I ended up buying the few remaining DVD's I was behind on from Highspots a few weeks back when they had a sale, even though I knew i'd get charged by customs.

I also surprisingly got charged by customs for my last DGUSA order too. That's never happened to me since i've been ordering DGUSA & EVOLVE DVD's.

I think customs have had it in for me since my last SMV order, in which I ordered like nearly 30 Chikara DVD's (in a 25% off sale) and got charged like £35 by customs.

I'm just hoping when my RF order comes, I don't get charged again.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

In the process of watching Chikara's It's How You Play the Game and Chuck Taylor vs Archibald Peck was hilarious! Definitely a must see for anyone who enjoys comedic wrestling matches


----------



## KingCrash

Lane said:


> I miss the hell out of old ROH


Everyone does my friend.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Dragon Gate USA - Mercury Rising 2012 iPPV:*

*Jon Davis vs. Bobby Fish* - **1/2
Nice way to open the show, but imo Davis should've won.

*Arik Cannon vs. A.R. Fox* - ***1/4
Really good match, i'm a fan of Cannon, he's kinda reminds me Kevin Steen. The finish was good too. 

*Anything Goes: Sabu vs. Sami Callihan* - *3/4
Eh. Even Sami didn't saved it.

*Chuck Taylor Invitational: Chuck Taylor vs. Lince Dorado vs. Samuray Del Sol vs. Rich Swann vs. CIMA vs. El Generico* - ***3/4

*The Scene vs. Los Ben Dejos (Ben Dejo & Cruz)* - **

*Open The Freedom Gate: Johnny Gargano vs. Masato Yoshino* - ***3/4

*Akira Tozawa, Low Ki & BxB Hulk vs. Ricochet, PAC & Masaaki Mochizuki* - ****1/4


----------



## Groovemachine

I'm a big Paul London fan (despite him being batshit crazy...or maybe that's WHY I like him) and I've enjoyed the two shoots he did with Kendrick, but what did people think of the Project: Paul London DVD? Kinda tempted to get the download as it's just $10 on Highspots, but I hear it's pretty off the wall. Is it at least watchable?


----------



## Mattyb2266

Well it was a rainy Sunday so I decided to pop in some older ROH shows to kill the time.

*Caged Rage*

Chris Hero vs. Hallowicked - ***
Very solid opener. Nothing really wrong with the match, and as always, Hero is entertaining as hell. I also forgot about all the Twisted Sister chants at Bobby Dempsy. Good times.

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Rhett Titus - **1/2
A lot better than I remembered, still nothing memorable, but definitely good. One of Rhett's better early matches.

Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce vs. Delirious vs. BJ Whitmer - **1/4
Served it's purpose with the Hangmen 3, thats really about it though.

Austin Aries, Erick Stevens, M-Dogg 20 vs. Davey Richards, Jason Blade, and Eddie Edwards - ***1/2
Really fun match. Makes me really miss the Resilience. Aries was awesome as always, and I was a huge fan of Stevens and M-Dogg at that time. Also, Eddie's hair was fucking awful back then.

Pac vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/4
Didn't meet expectations, and I'm sure everyone else agrees, but still a very enjoyable match.

Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright - ****
After re-watching this, it's probably my match of the night. This was another one that was a lot better than I remembered it.

Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4
Short. Entertaining, but short.

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mark & Jay Briscoe - ***3/4
I remember back then these 4 could do no wrong in the ring, and this was another great match that added to their feud. Great way to close the show.

I really, really miss ROH running shows in Hartford at the Expo Center, an awesome building and I always thought it was a really great crowd. These were the days.

*Manhattan Mayhem II*

Erick Stevens & M-Dogg 20 vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - ***1/4
Another solid opener. Looking back, ROH had a lot of strong openers back then.

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mitch Franklin - *
Meh. I get the point I guess.

Hangmen 3 vs. Delirious, Nigel McGuinness, & Pelle Primeau - ***
Nice match, flowed in well with the rest of the show.

Pac vs. Davey Richards - **1/2
The crowd didn't really give this match a chance, which is a shame, because it could've been a lot better, Mitch/Jimmy aside this was the only match on the card I didn't thoroughly enjoy.

Austin Aries vs. Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4
I loved this match live. I loved everything about it, and re-watching it, it was still a lot of fun. 

Ruckus vs. Eddie Edwards - ***
I'm a Ruckus mark, so this surprise appearance in the prior match made my night even better, and then his match with Edwards was a nice, solid match to introduce Ruckus to ROH.

Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
Not as good as it could have been, but hey, I enjoyed the hell out of it anyways.

Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - *****
Perfect, perfect, perfect. This is still, to this day, my favorite match in ROH history, and one of my top matches in general. I can watch this match over and over again, and still love it even more. 

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mark & Jay Briscoe - ****1/2
Same thing as the prior night, these two teams could do no wrong, and this match was so much fun to watch. During the show I originally wasn't interested in anything after seeing that Dragon/Shima match, but damn this was enjoyable.

I really miss going to these CT/NY double shots. This was my favorite time as a Ring of Honor fan when I could make a weekend trip out of it and it would be very worthwhile.


----------



## smitlick

Groovemachine said:


> I'm a big Paul London fan (despite him being batshit crazy...or maybe that's WHY I like him) and I've enjoyed the two shoots he did with Kendrick, but what did people think of the Project: Paul London DVD? Kinda tempted to get the download as it's just $10 on Highspots, but I hear it's pretty off the wall. Is it at least watchable?


Its basically him for a fair while rambling about various things and off his face on some sort of substance.


Also I just finished Wrestleholics. DONT BUY IT. Its just awful. Theres a few amusing bits and a good story or two but its so disjointed. Its just a bunch of random clips with no story at all. Callihan isn't funny in anyway shape or form. I'd actually have preferred if it was Greg Excellent & Adam Cole... Cole was good but Jesus was Sami annoying.


*Chikara - Caught In The Spiders Den*

1. Francis Kipland Stevens vs Kobald
*3/4

2. 3.0 vs The Throwbacks
**1/2

3. Archibald Peck vs Ophidian
**1/2
Veronica is possibly the worst thing about wrestling. 

4. Gran Akuma vs Chuck Taylor
**1/4

5. Sara Del Rey vs Saturyne
**1/4

6. Colt Cabana vs UltraMantis Black
**3/4

7. The Colony, Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush vs The Batiri, Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier
***

*8. Chikara Grand Championship*
Eddie Kingston vs Vin Gerard
***​


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Survival of The Fittest 2005*

*Qualifying Matches*
Jay Lethal vs. Sal Rinauro - ***

Colt Cabana vs. Ricky Reyes - *1/4

Roderick Strong vs. Jerrelle Clark - **3/4

Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Rave - **

Samoa Joe vs. Milano Collection AT - ***1/4

James Gibson vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/2

*ROH Pure Title*
Nigel McGuiness(c) vs. BJ Whitmer - **3/4

*Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match*
Jay Lethal vs. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/2


*Overall: 7/10*​
- What the hell was Aries/Rave? It started out great and they looked like they wanted to kill each other but when the actual bell rang it slowed down to nothing but punches and kicks and half the time neither guy looked like they knew what was gonna happen next. Terrible ending too, good to continue the GenNext/Embassy feud but terribly predictable and slow.

- I really enjoyed both Lethal/Rinauro and Joe/Milano. The crowd ate up everything Milano did, looked great in his debut. Gibson/Daniels had a nice backstory to it because it was supposed to be a title match before Gibson lost the belt. It's an odd one to rate though because it was went totally unnecessarily long at 26 minutes for the stuff they were actually doing in the ring. It was also weird seeing Gibson play a heel, it didn't look right in ROH. Besides that it's a smartly wrestled match but nothing too exciting.

- Nigel's antics were pure gold in his title match. BJ never stood a chance.

- Believe it or not this was actually the first SOTF match I've ever seen. I liked it but again I thought it was too long. The first 20 minutes or so were great but once it came down to the final four you could tell the guys were gettin reeeeally exhausted. I actually had to laugh at Aries' 450 botch. It kinda worked out well though with his back problem going into the finals. Good story with GenNext but nothing you really _need_ to see.​


----------



## Cactus

*PWS Five Year Anniversary Weekend - Day 1*

*Adam Cole & Davey Richards vs The Briscoe Brothers*
_Davey works best when he's not working the ROH main event style and this was the case here. Good match._
*****

*Alex Reynolds vs AR Fox*
_AR Fox's insane athleticism initially wowed me but after a while you could tell he has no idea to actually work a match. Once Fox ran out of spots to do, this dragged like a motherfucker. _
**½*

*Tag Team Gauntlet*
*The Nasty Boys vs Modest & Mattixx vs Enhancement Talent vs Phat Pack vs Team Energy*
_What the actual fuck was this? This was the embodiment of everything that is wrong with small indy shows. Washed-up old guys way past their time, morbidly obese guys in singlets and even a half-baked Hardy Boyz rip-off. It's all here._
*DUD*

*Samuray del Sol vs Mil Mascaras*
_Mascaras is super slow and can't take any bumps anymore but he still can perform his legendary matwork to a pretty acceptable standard. Pretty naff match but what are you expecting?_
*½**

*2 Cold Scorpio vs Vader*
_Vader can still work a decent match nowadays despite his limited mobility. 2 Cold took most of the bumps and the whole match is centered around his comeback._
***¾*

*Devon Moore & Kevin Matthews vs Dan Maff & Tommy Dreamer*
_They brawled all over the arena and Dreamer ate half-eaten food out of the bins. T'was fun._
***½*

*The Sheik, Apoliyon, QT Marshall & George South vs Taka Suzuki, Koko B Ware, Mike Dennis & Star Man
**

*$5 Wrestling Championship Match*
*Dynomite vs Freight Train *
_This wasn't funny. Doing $5 matches at live shows just doesn't work._
*DUD*

*Brittney Savage vs Veda Scott*
*DUD*

*Tony Nese & Sami Callihan vs KAI & The Great Muta *
_Similar (but much better) to the Mascaras match. It's cool to see a legend like Muta but the match itself was pretty lackluster._
***¼*

*Overall:*
_There's probably a lot better ways to spend 2 hours than to watch this._​


----------



## Platt

smitlick said:


> Its basically him for a fair while rambling about various things and off his face on some sort of substance.
> 
> 
> Also I just finished Wrestleholics. DONT BUY IT. Its just awful. Theres a few amusing bits and a good story or two but its so disjointed. Its just a bunch of random clips with no story at all. Callihan isn't funny in anyway shape or form. I'd actually have preferred if it was Greg Excellent & Adam Cole... Cole was good but Jesus was Sami annoying.



Damn I ordered that in the last RF sale


----------



## Lane

Got PWG Death to All But Metal, CZW TOD XI, CZW Prelude to Violence, $5 Wrestling Rumble in a Rec Center, and $5 Wrestling Rumble in a Rec Center.

The reason I say I recived the same $5 Wrestling dvds is because when I opend $5 Wrestling Live 3 it was the Rumble in a Rec Center dvd. I was not pleased.


----------



## justice4joepa

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *ROH - Survival of The Fittest 2005*
> 
> *Qualifying Matches*
> Jay Lethal vs. Sal Rinauro - ***
> 
> Colt Cabana vs. Ricky Reyes - *1/4
> 
> Roderick Strong vs. Jerrelle Clark - **3/4
> 
> Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Rave - **
> 
> Samoa Joe vs. Milano Collection AT - ***1/4
> 
> James Gibson vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/2
> 
> *ROH Pure Title*
> Nigel McGuiness(c) vs. BJ Whitmer - **3/4
> 
> *Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match*
> Jay Lethal vs. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/2
> 
> 
> *Overall: 7/10*​
> - What the hell was Aries/Rave? It started out great and they looked like they wanted to kill each other but when the actual bell rang it slowed down to nothing but punches and kicks and half the time neither guy looked like they knew what was gonna happen next. Terrible ending too, good to continue the GenNext/Embassy feud but terribly predictable and slow.
> 
> - I really enjoyed both Lethal/Rinauro and Joe/Milano. The crowd ate up everything Milano did, looked great in his debut. Gibson/Daniels had a nice backstory to it because it was supposed to be a title match before Gibson lost the belt. It's an odd one to rate though because it was went totally unnecessarily long at 26 minutes for the stuff they were actually doing in the ring. It was also weird seeing Gibson play a heel, it didn't look right in ROH. Besides that it's a smartly wrestled match but nothing too exciting.
> 
> - Nigel's antics were pure gold in his title match. BJ never stood a chance.
> 
> - Believe it or not this was actually the first SOTF match I've ever seen. I liked it but again I thought it was too long. The first 20 minutes or so were great but once it came down to the final four you could tell the guys were gettin reeeeally exhausted. I actually had to laugh at Aries' 450 botch. It kinda worked out well though with his back problem going into the finals. Good story with GenNext but nothing you really _need_ to see.​


The original SOTF main event is required viewing for any fan of pro wrestling.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> Damn I ordered that in the last RF sale


Its just really bad. Maybe others will enjoy it but beside some non Sami funny moments like Rich Swann dancing and fun stories from other guys. Sami comes across like hes acting the whole time and its really hard to believe that Sami is actually this person. And if he is this person, he seems like a massive fuckwit. The whole thing is just used for Sami to put himself over when it should've built to his big match with Finlay instead of just random clips from various places. 

Also Jigsaw is frequently unmasked which is pretty funny because he starts showing people in a club the Chikara app and pictures of himself with the mask. Lince though doesn't appear without his mask on and his face is blurred by a Cartoon Lince mask whenever they show him. Drew Gulak features every so often and I'd really have preferred an Adam Cole, Drew Gulak & Jigsaw documentary. Hell even Greg Excellent came across well.


----------



## Platt

The fans of Ring of Honor have seen Jay Lethal grow up right in front of them. From his debut as Hydro in 2002 as part of the party-happy group known as Special K to his time spent under the tutelage of Samoa Joe, the ROH faithful watched Lethal grow as both a competitor and as a man. When he captured his first ROH championship, it was the culmination of a young man’s dream and the battles he fought against the likes of CM Punk, Low Ki, Spanky, and even Joe were proof that he earned his respect every step of the way.

After several years away, Lethal came back to the fold in 2011 a matured, seasoned fighter and immediately jumped back into the hunt for championships with contests against El Generico, Mike Bennett, Davey Richards, Roderick Strong, and others. From his return at “Best in the World 2011” against Bennett through his ROH World Title bout against Richards at “Homecoming 2012”, Jay hit the ring running and hasn’t looked back since. This 2-DVD set is a look back at what shaped Lethal, at the challenges he has faced since his return, and a warning to every competitor in ROH that there’s likely a Lethal Injection in their future…

Disc 1 (2003-2005)
1. Special K (Deranged, Hydro, Angel Dust, Yeyo, & Slugger) vs. The Ring Crew Express & The Outcast Killaz...Revenge On The Prophecy 1/11/03
2. Hydro vs. Alex Shelley...Generation Next 5/22/04
3. Hydro vs. CM Punk...Survival of the Fittest 2004 6/24/04 (include closing moments of tag title match and Punk promo which leads into this match)
4. Segment from ROH Completion (first thing on show) where Samoa Joe tells Hydro to change his name and become more serious
5. Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki...Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04
6. Jay Lethal & Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness & John Walters...Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04
7. Clips of Jay Lethal vs. John Walters (ROH Pure Title Match)...Trios Tournament 3/5/05
8. Jay Lethal vs. Spanky (ROH Pure Title Match)...Stalemate 4/16/05
9. Closing minutes of Lethal/Joe vs. Ki/Homicide from Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05
10. Highlights of Low Ki vs. Lethal from Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05
11. Jay Lethal & Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki & Homicide...Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05
12. Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki (Fight Without Honor)...Glory By Honor IV 9/17/05
13. Aftermatch of Homicide vs. Colt Cabana...Glory By Honor IV 9/17/05
14. Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki (Fight Without Honor II)...Glory By Honor IV 9/17/05
15. Jay Lethal vs. Samoa Joe...Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (include promo/video package earlier on the DVD)

Disc 2 (2011-2012)
1. Jay Lethal vs. Mike Bennett...Best in the World 6/26/11
2. Jay Lethal vs. El Generico (World TV Title Match)...ROH TV 10/1/11
3. Jay Lethal & Homicide vs. Tommaso Ciampa & Rhyno...Death Before Dishonor IX 9/17/11
4. Jay Lethal vs. Mike Bennett (World TV Title Match)...ROH TV 10/22/11
5. Jay Lethal vs. Mark Briscoe...Gateway To Honor 11/6/11
6. Jay Lethal vs. Roderick Strong...Glory By Honor X 11/19/11
7. Jay Lethal vs. El Generico (World TV Title Match)...ROH TV 11/26/11
8. Jay Lethal vs. TJ Perkins...Spartanburg, SC 12/3/11
9. Jay Lethal vs. Adam Cole...Greensboro, NC 12/4/11
10. Jay Lethal vs. Mike Bennett vs. Jay Lethal (World TV Title Elimination Match)...Final Battle 2011 12/23/11
11. Jay Lethal vs. Davey Richards (ROH World Title Match)...The Homecoming 2012


----------



## EmbassyForever

Platt said:


> 10. Jay Lethal vs. Mike Bennett vs. Jay Lethal (World TV


That was an awesome match!!!


----------



## Manu_Styles

Lethal was like everywhere in that match was like he was facing himself lol


----------



## Rickey

> ROH officials have also determined that this match will be contested under 2/3 Falls Rules!


Posted yesterday:


> Tomorrow Ring of Honor Wrestling will announce 3 Big Matches for our Providence, Rhode Island debut!! Stay tuned to ROHWRESTLING.com for details


----------



## Manu_Styles

It will be a 2/3 falls, i think the Providence show with the ME and this alone will be better than the infamous original Boilling Point show.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWG Death to All But Metal 2012 Review: *

B-Boy vs. Famous B: ***1/4

TJ Perkins vs. Ryan Taylor: **1/2

*PWG World Championship Match:*
Kevin Steen(c) vs. Brian Cage: ***1/2

*No Disqualification Match for the PWG World Tag Team Championship:*
Super Smash Brothers vs. The Young Bucks: ****1/4

Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, and Joey Ryan vs. Candice LeRae and the RockNES Monsters: **1/2

Michael Elgin vs. Willie Mack: ***1/4

El Generico vs. Ricochet: ****​


----------



## Rickey




----------



## Rickey




----------



## Chismo

Random re-watch ratings (too lazy to elaborate):


- El Generico vs. Eddie Edwards (PWG, All Star Weekend 8 - Night 2) ***3/4

- Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa (PWG, All Star Weekend 8 - Night 2) *****3/4* (absolutely fantastic on a re-watch)

- Claudio Castagnoli vs. Low Ki (PWG, All Star Weekend 8 - Night 2) ***1/2

- Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero (PWG, All Star Weekend 8 – Night 1) ***3/4

- Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero (PWG, Eight) ***1/4 ("Claudio is a horse":lmao)

- Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana (ROH, Reverse The Curse) *****1/4* (beautiful old school slugfest)

- Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH, Supercard Of Honor IV) ***1/4

- Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero (ROH, Never Say Die) **1/4

- Tyler Black vs. KENTA (ROH, End Of An Age) *****1/4* 

- The American Wolves vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong (ROH, Violent Tendencies) ***1/2

- Sami Callihan vs. DJ Hyde (CZW, 13th Anniversary Show) ***1/2

- Sami Callihan vs. Rich Swann (CZW, An Excellent Adventure) ***1/2

- Sami Callihan vs. AR Fox (CZW, Best Of The Best 11) *****1/4*

- Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor (EVOLVE 9: Gargano vs. Taylor) *****1/4*

- Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH, Only The Strong Survive) ******* 

- Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico (PWG, Kurt RussellReunion II) *****1/2*

- The Young Bucks vs. El Generico & Ricochet (PWG, Card Subject To Change III) ***3/4

- The Nightmare Violence Connection vs. El Generico & Ricochet (PWG, All Star Weekend 8 – Night 1) *****1/2
*
- Chris Hero vs. TJ Perkins (ROH, Defy Or Deny) ***1/2

- Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong (ROH, Death Before Dishonor IX) *****1/4* (excellent shit)

- The Briscoes vs. The ANX (ROH, Death Before Dishonor IX) ***3/4

- The Kings Of Wrestling vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (ROH, Supercard Of Honor V) *****3/4* (imperfect perfect)

- Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA (ROH, 7th Anniversary Show) *****1/4*




smitlick said:


> *8. Chikara Grand Championship*
> Eddie Kingston vs Vin Gerard
> ***


Great match, I loved this.


----------



## Manu_Styles

ROH Providence show looks amazing, i don´t at all if they make it a 10 dollars iPPV


----------



## Rickey

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/briscoes-get-evil-rhode-island


----------



## justice4joepa

Very professional looking promo picture for an ownership that makes eight figures annually.


----------



## Brye

Just got the first ROH show of all time for 3 cents at a used video game/DVD store. I'm assuming it's at least worth that.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Brye said:


> Just got the first ROH show of all time for 3 cents at a used video game/DVD store. I'm assuming it's at least worth that.


What's the name of the show?


----------



## Brye

EmbassyForever said:


> What's the name of the show?


The Era of Honor Begins. At least I'm pretty sure it was their first show.


----------



## seabs

*PWG Death To All But Metal*

*B-Boy vs Famous B*
_***3/4_

*TJ Perkins vs Ryan Taylor*
_***_

*Kevin Steen vs Brian Cage-Taylor - PWG World Championship*
_****1/4_

*Super Smash Brothers vs Young Bucks - No DQ - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_****1/2_

*RockNES Monsters & Candace LaRea vs Joey Ryan, Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas*
_**_

*Michael Elgin vs Willie Mack*
_***_

*El Generico vs Ricochet*
_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_Triffic show. Best show so far this year unless I'm forgetting something._​


----------



## justice4joepa

PWG back to its standard greatness is comforting.


----------



## Lane

Drew Gulak to Adam Cole as they're calling commentary
"I dont care what kind of commentary advice your uncle gave you."

These two obviously have great chemistry as they bounce of one another on commentary, and if you have seen Triangle of Ultraviolence then obviously you remeber THE GAY OFF.


----------



## dele

If you are going to watch two death match tournaments, make it TOD 9 IWA Masters of Pain 2008. So insanely good.

*CZW Tournament of Death 9

First Round*

JC Bailey vs Danny Havoc - Havoc's Happy Land - ****

Abdullah Kobayashi vs Nick Gage - Weapons of Mass Destruction - *** 1/2

Scotty Vortekz vs Dysfunction - Panes of Glass - *** 1/4

Masada vs Devon Moore - Forgot the Stip - ***

*Second Round*

JC Bailey vs Abdullah Kobayashi - 3 out of 5 Light Tube Log Cabins - **** 1/4

Scotty Vortekz vs Masada - ****

*Finals*

JC Bailey vs Scotty Vortekz - Light Tubes and Ladders (JC's last match) - **** 1/4



*IWA East Coast - Masters of Pain 2008*

*1st Round*

Thumbtack Jack vs Mad Man Pondo - Davey Jones Locker Death Match - ** 3/4

Necro Butcher vs The Juggulator - Fans Bring the Weapons - ***

Danny Havoc vs Toby Klein - Kenzans and Thumbtacks - *** 1/2

Ryuji Ito vs Drake Younger - Carpet Strip Death Match - *** 3/4

*Second Round*

Thumbtack Jack vs Necro Butcher - Cabin Fever Death Match - **** 1/4

Ryuji Ito vs Danny Havoc - Barbed Wire Trampoline Death Match - *** 1/4

*Finals*

Ryuji Ito vs Thumbtack Jack - Illuminated Light Tube Bundles Death Match - **** 1/2


----------



## Corey

Caught this at the bottom of the latest newswire:


> - Check back tomorrow to see who will enter the CAGE on September 8th in Charlotte!


I swear to god if they do Briscoes/WGTT I'm just gonna fuckin quit on this company.


----------



## justice4joepa

That's what it's gonna be. Don't even bother holding out hope for something different.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Homicide: The Notorious 187*


*2/8/03*
Homicide vs. Steve Corino - **3/4

*4/26/03 - #1 Contender’s Trophy*
Homicide vs. CM Punk - ***

*5/31/03 - ROH World Title*
Homicide vs. Samoa Joe - ***1/2
*
8/16/03*
Homicide vs. Steve Corino - ***3/4

*11/29/03 - No Rope Barbed Wire*
Homicide vs. Steve Corino - ****

*12/27/03*
Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima - **1/4
*
4/23/04 - ROH World Title*
Homicide vs. Samoa Joe - ***3/4

*4/24/04*
Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson - ****
*
7/23/04 - ROH World Title*
Homicide vs. Samoa Joe - ****1/4

*8/28/04*
Homicide vs. CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe - ***3/4

*2/25/06 - Ghetto Street Fight*
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana - ****
*
4/1/06 - Chicago Street Fight*
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana - ****1/2

*5/13/06*
Homicide vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2

*6/3/06 - ROH World Title*
Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson - ****

*11/25/06 - Elimination Falls Count Anywhere Street Fight*
Homicide & Samoa Joe vs. The Briscoes - ***

*12/23/06 - ROH World Title*
Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4



*JAPW - BaseBrawl 2009*


Mo Sexton vs. Azrieal - **1/4

*JAPW Women's Title*
Sara Del Ray vs. Hailey Hatred - **1/2

The Garden State Gods (Corvis Fear & Myke Quest) vs. Faith In Nothing (Christian Faith & Vincent Nothing) - **3/4

*JAPW NJ State & Light Heavyweight Titles - Double Jeopardy Match*
Archadia vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Bandido Jr. vs. Eddie Kingston - **1/2

Kevin Thorn vs. Danny DeManto - *-***

Voodoo Kin Mafia (BG & Kip James) vs. The Heavy Hitters (Monsta Mac & Havok) - *1/2

*JAPW World Heavyweight Title - No Disqualification*
Dan Maff vs. Necro Butcher - **1/2
​


----------



## Corey

*ROH on HDNet - Volume 4*

The Briscoes vs. The Young Bucks - ***
_Episode 32_

Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana - **3/4
_Episode 32_

The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong - ***3/4
_Episode 33_

*Danielson's Farewell Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4
_Episode 34_

The American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks - ****
_Episode 35_

The Briscoes vs. The Dark City Fight Club - **
_Episode 36_

Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4
_Episode 36_

*#1 Contender's Tag Team Match*
The Briscoes vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ***1/4
_Episode 37_

*ROH World Title - Four Corner Survival*
Austin Aries(c) vs. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong vs. Kenny Omega - ***3/4
_Episode 37_

*Bonus Match*
Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs. The All Night Express - ***1/4
_Episode 27_

*Bonus Match*
Sonjay Dutt vs. Delirious - **3/4
_Episode 28_


*Overall: 8/10*​
- Another stellar collection of HDNET matches that just shows how deeper the roster was back then and how match quality was vastly better than what you see these days on the Sinclair show.

- Danielson/Strong just felt so special from the get go. The crowd was behind Dragon and just relentlessly chanted for him throughout the match. Your usual great exchanges from the two and a perfect match to go out on for Danielson(for the tv folks of course). Currently #2 on my 'Greatest HDNET Matches of All Time' list.

- Briscoes/DCFC is a waste of time. On the other hand Wolves/Bucks is just ridiculously great for the time alotted. It blows by and it had it been longer with a better finish it would've been a sure fire MOTYC. Pure excitement.

- Aries' tactics on this dvd need to be seen. Such an awesome heel run as champion. World Title match on here was nonstop action start to finish with an EPIC standoff between Davey and Roddy. Gets you fuckin pumped seein two guys spit on each other in HD. ​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*FIP Unfinished Business
Crystal River, FL- January 13, 2007

Quick Thoughts: Easily one of FIP's stronger shows, consistent for the most part but really picked up in the second half. Akuma/Evans, Strong/Albright, Delay/Sal and most importantly Stevens/Madison kicked this show up a notch. Incredible main event.*

Larry Sweeney vs. Claudio Castagnoli- Meh opener
Allison Danger & Sara Del Rey vs. Daffney & Talia Madison- Meh Tag Match
Heartbreak Express & Pelle Primeau vs. Shiima Xion & The Heart Throbs- Decent 6 Man.
Gran Akuma vs. Jack Evans- Really good, entertaining match
Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Jacobs- Decent match
Roderick Strong vs. Brent Albright (FIP World Title)- Great Title match, even better storytelling.
King & Rance vs. Shingo & Hagadorn vs. Black Market- Good
Seth Delay vs. Sal Rinauro- Good TLC Match with a crap ending.
Erick Stevens vs. Steve Madison "Dogcollar Match"- Fantastic main event, top 5 FIP match. Balls to the wall brutality personified.


----------



## StevenROH

Can't wait to watch the new Jay Lethal DVD... not. Not sure why he got a DVD considering his latest run has been very average indeed.


----------



## Corey

StevenROH said:


> Can't wait to watch the new Jay Lethal DVD... not. Not sure why he got a DVD considering his latest run has been very average indeed.


Yeah, way too early for his own dvd despite him having an earlier run in the company. Claudio or Daniels should've gotten one long before Lethal imo.


----------



## Bubz

*PWG Death To All But Metal*

*Famous B vs. B-Boy*
Really entertaining veteran vs new guy match and I enjoyed this way more than I thought I would. I even liked the strike exchange near the end, especially B-Boy going for a lariat on the ref but missing lol. Really solid opener and Excalibur was great on commentary on his own making jokes to himself . ****¼*

*TJ Perkins vs. Ryan Taylor*
Solid match, nothing great. Some of the shit TJ can do is really impressive, but I’d just like to see him as a main stay in a company so he could be put in a feud and we could see some kind of character out of him. I enjoyed this enough though because of Perkins. Ryan Taylor has never impressed me at all. *****

*Kevin Steen vs. Brian Cage Taylor - PWG World Title Match*
Match is really funny to start with, as soon as they go into a lock up Steen shouts ‘Oh Fuck!’ and gets thrown down and asks Cage to be his personal trainer. Great stuff. There’s a really good little story in this one with Steen playing the veteran and Cage playing the new inexperienced guy making a few mistakes and allowing Steen to get the upper hand on a few occasions. Steen going after every part of Cage’s body was funny as well as something I’ve never really seen done before lol. Cage botched a spot and there was another thing that didn’t look as good as it should have, but the guy is really impressive. I thought the finish was a bit sudden but it played into the story of the match really well. Great match. ****¾*

*The Young Bucks vs. Super Smash Brothers - No DQ Tag Title Match*
I love how chaotic PWG No DQ matches feel, especially the crowd brawling. Loved the way they structured this match with The Bucks completely dominating the majority and being awesome heels constantly cutting off any comebacks by SSB. I thought a few spots from The Bucks looked a tad overly choreographed but that’s nit picking really when the match was this fun. Table spot was awesome, ref bumps were really good, the near falls were so well done towards the end. Rick Knox getting revenge with a lariat was fucking hilarious and awesome and so was Steen going mental on commentary because he hates YB’s so much. Really really fun match. ******

I skipped the 6 man tag, just didn’t have any interest in it.

*Michael Elgin vs. Willie Mack*
This was awesome. Just a full on powerhouse match from the start with great back and forth action and ridiculous moves. Some of the shit Elgin did was insane and Mack was great too. Delayed vertical suplex, chaos theory and the deadlift powerbomb were all completely sick from Elgin. ****1/2*

*El Generico vs. Ricochet*
This match actually had a great story going in, but I didn’t expect this type of match out of these two. It really felt like a grudge match, and there was definitely a sense that these two didn’t like each other. The story is basically Ricochet being the only guy in PWG to out quick Generico, and Generico didn’t like that one bit so they started this rivalry. This was awesome because the story was evident all the way through with Ricochet getting the advantage and acting cocky toward Generico. Ricochet’s control segment was great, he went after the neck and was constantly mocking Generico and taunting him. I didn’t expect that kind of performance from him. Generico keeps getting cut off and it seems like Ricochet really has his number all the way through. Even in the finishing stretch it was mostly Ricochet as he had a counter and a reversal to everything Generico was going for. Some sick spots towards the end and I loved the part were Ricochet was just toying around and Generico just snapped and starting throwing wild slaps. Loved the story they told and the action was so fluid. Generico was great as the underdog as he always is, but Ricochet was brilliant playing this guy who knew he was quicker and knew he was in control acting like a dick. The guy has really turned into a great wrestler. Awesome match. *****1/4* 

Great show, Generico/Ricochet was easily NOTN imo, but the tag match, Steen/Cage-Taylor and Elgin/Mack are all well worth watching too, especially the tag title match which had some brilliant stuff in it.


----------



## justice4joepa

Stop it with these PWG reviews people - I need to save for the WM29 trip.


----------



## KingCrash

StevenROH said:


> Can't wait to watch the new Jay Lethal DVD... not. Not sure why he got a DVD considering his latest run has been very average indeed.


Well he's probably the most leaned-on singles face they have plus he's one of the few guys they can link to the past for a set that hasn't gotten one yet. Not one I'm going to buy, but at least it keeps us away from WGTT Volume 2 from coming out for another week.


----------



## justice4joepa

London & Kendrick's Bogus Journey

Don't bother with this.

Here are the memorable points:

- They feel bad about being cunts on the first one.

- London says that Punk is a snake in the locker room. Probably true. I wouldn't put it past Punk to create bullshit and try to gain control to protect his own spot.

- These guys just weren't mentally tough enough to be true superstars in the business. Disheartening considering that London could have been feuding with Punk and Danielson right now - those who haven't seen his ROH work, got on it pronto. No reason London couldn't have found it within himself to break through the obstacles, considering that other nice guys like Danielson, Foley, Steamboat, and Owen did.

- Kendrick is hilarious shitting on Generico. Yeah, the guy who hardly ever has shitty matches and remains a fresh act despite very little to no modifications of his gimmick should just shut the fuck up and say SI to the ideas from the guy who's generally lazy and having terrible matches. And no, if I was Moxley I would've shit all over Tommy Dreamer's ideas too.


----------



## Rickey




----------



## Chismo

EVOLVE 17:


> The next Evolve event, *EVOLVE 17*, is scheduled for *September 8* in Voorhees, N.J. at the Flyers Skate Zone, the promotion announced Wednesday. The event will be part of a *double-header with CZW*, but will require separate tickets. Wrestlers signed for the Evolve show include Sami Callihan returning from suspension, Ricochet, A.R. Fox, Jon Davis, MASADA, and Super Smash Brothers.


Sooo glad to see MASADA with Gabe, and Callihan, Ricochet and The SSB are back, a lot of good news here.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*DGUSA Open the Ultimate Gate 2012 Review:​​*
Rich Swann vs. AR Fox ***1/4 

The Scene vs. Bobby Fish & Tommy Dreamer ** 

Sami Callihan vs. BXB Hulk *** 

*Street Fight:*
D.U.F vs. Sabu & Jon Davis **1/2

Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Akira Tozawa ****

Johnny Vandal vs. Samurai Del Sol ** 

Low Ki vs. PAC ****

*Open the United Gate Championship:*
Ronin vs. World-1 International ****​
This show was only for 1.99$?


----------



## Chismo

Yes, and I'm glad I'm not the only one who recognized the greatness in LowKi/PAC.


----------



## smitlick

Finished the Smart Mark Video Shoot with Eddie Kingston. Would love a new one as this was really good. Hes very entertaining and the only downside is that its only 1 1/2 hours


----------



## Manu_Styles

smitlick said:


> Finished the Smart Mark Video Shoot with Eddie Kingston. Would love a new one as this was really good. Hes very entertaining and the only downside is that its only 1 1/2 hours


The part were he talk about the ROH/CZW angle is very good


----------



## smitlick

Manu_Styles said:


> The part were he talk about the ROH/CZW angle is very good


Yep especially since I'd really only heard about it from Zandig and he according to Kingston clearly talked a whole load of crap when he tries to blame ROH for the failure.


----------



## KingCrash

Can't see how it was ROH's fault when his booking was so completely haphazard that the most consistent thing between ROH/CZW on CZW shows might have been Steen & BJ Whitmer vs. Super Dragon & Necro Butcher. Wonder if they would have stuck with it if Burns was still booker and Zandig didn't throw him down the stairs.


----------



## jawbreaker

man, I never watched any of the CZW/ROH feud from the CZW side. is it worth it? I've always wanted to, but I'd heard whispers that Zandig fucked it up by being a clueless moron, and I think Gabe booked the ROH side pretty damn well.


----------



## seabs

*I have no idea what happened on the CZW shows but the ROH shows centred around the angle are really good. Ton of great brawls leading up to the blow off which is pretty essential viewing.*


----------



## Lane

Only thing I would recomend on the CZW side is "When 2 World Colide." Very solid show with some good matches and a crazy ladder match.


----------



## geraldinhio

Was that the show with the Gen Next vs Blackout? One of only full CZW shows I've ever watched. Can't remember the post match stuff, just remember Sydal won with a SSP.


----------



## KingCrash

Yes, that's the one where Sydal pinned Kingston with the 450 and then the 4Fathers of CZW and Blackout got angry that Kingston took the pin. Think the only followup to that on the next show was Steen/Whitmer vs. Dragon/Necro. So much potential but Zandig blew it and it started the downward slide of CZW's booking.


----------



## Lane

I have alot of respect for Zandig because he did anything to make CZW a bigger name and Sonjay Dutt posted a blog pretty much saying Zandig took care of everybody when he was in CZW but man he made just terribad business decisions.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Tournament of Death 11

*Danny Havoc vs. Devon Moore vs. Lucky tHURTeen*
Really fun much. Great way to open up the tournament. Nothing overly special aside from the ending, still a whole lotta fun though.
**1/2

*Drake Younger vs. Rory Mondo*
I was not expecting this to be as awesome as it was. Rory's best performance to date. 
***3/4

*Masada vs. Scott Summers*
Didn't pick up right away, but still a smart first round match. Good for what it was, plus the finish was once again, great.
***

*Matt Tremont vs. Abdullah Kobayashi*
Usual shtick from Kobayashi here, and solid performance by Tremont.
***1/4

*Ryan Slater vs. Joe Gacy*
Holy shit, talk about having expectations blow away. Not that this was the best match in the world, and wasn't even the best of the tournament, but I wasn't expecting a damn thing from this match, and they both tore it up. Slater took some serious shit in this match.
***1/2

*Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc*
This is easily my favorite death match since Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage from Cage of Death 11. Just so much fun, and the match had a little bit of everything. Just awesome.
****1/4

*Masada vs. Abdullah Kobayashi*
Things picked up for Masada here. Match wasn't perfect but it was a ton of fun. No complaints here.
***3/4

*Drake Younger vs. Masada*
Great finals. Told a great story and a phenomenal performance by both of these guys. Not quite MOTN but pretty damn close.
****

All in all, probably my favorite T.O.D. Easily one of the most solid tournaments without a bad or unwatchable match on the card, which usually plagues death match tournaments. I might be bias as it was my first live T.O.D. but I had a blast. Ironically enough as soon as I popped this in earlier I saw online where DJ announced a possible return to Delaware. T.O.D. 11.5 anyone?

Bonus Matches:

*Danny Havoc vs. Lucky tHURTeen*
A whole lot of fun here. Served it's purpose very well of getting DG:USA fans introduced to death matches. All the usual stuff you'd expect from these two. Plus Kevin Steen on commentary is always a win.
***1/2

*Drake Younger vs. DJ Hyde*
Another good match. Once again, another great performance from Drake who is on fire this year.
***1/4


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - Card Subject To Change*

1. The Ballard Brothers & Ronin vs Excalibur, Top Gun Talwar & Supa Badd
**

2. Colt Cabana vs Tony Stradlin
**3/4

3. B-Boy vs Human Tornado
**3/4

4. Quicksilver & Scorpio Sky vs The Havana Pitbulls
***

5. Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson
***3/4

6. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs Los Luchas
***1/4

7. Homicide vs Super Dragon
***1/4​


----------



## Mark.

Just a quick something for the DGUSA video contest. Only found out about it yesterday, with only a couple days to go. Click like if you enjoy, 5 most likes proceed to voting.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I just watched Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Colt Cabana and El Generio from ROH Tag Team Turmoil. I had heard it was a bad match, but that was downright awful. Haas and Benjamin looked awful, particularly Shelton who seemed to be gassed just moments into the match. I can't believe how bad some of their performances have been as I always thought they would excel in a place like ROH. Since I am so far behind in my ROH viewing I have not seen much of their heel work which I hear is better, but their match with The Briscoes at Final Battle 2011 was another of my least favorite matches in my history of watching indy wrestling. Totally overbooked, and again I feel like a lot of it came down on Shelton. I think Haas has potential as I really enjoyed his match against Davey Richards and he seems to be excelling as a heel from what I hear and have seen. I have noticed they have been booking Haas in more singles lately...probably can only be a good thing for him as I think he has main event heel potential.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Chikara Aniversario: A Horse of Another Color:*

Dasher Hatfield vs. Ophidian: ***1/4

Lance Steel, Rorschach, Crossbones, Shane Storm, and Jolly Roger vs. The Batiri, Tim Donst, and Jakob Hammermeier: ***

*Mixed Martial Arts Exhibition:*
Mixed Martial Archie vs. Darkness Crabtree: N/A (Really Funny)

Mister ZERO, UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked, Dragonfly, and Icarus vs. GEKIDO: **3/4

Colt Cabana vs. Mr. Touchdown: ***

Sara Del Rey, Jigsaw, Green Ant, and Shane Matthews vs. Soldier Ant, Eddie Kingston, Scott Parker, and Saturyne: ***1/2​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

@Mark: Fantastic video although a music selection with a bit more energy would've been cool but everything felt smooth and it came off very well. Great job.

Ricochet and Rich Swann discussing DGUSA weekend... Legion of ***** FTW!





___

*FIP Dangerous Intentions
Melbourne, FL- February 2, 2007

Quick Thoughts: This show wasn't nearly as good as Unfinished Business and nothing really stood out on the show. The Title match not being the ME really bought the show down but for the most part not the worst show.*

Shingo Takagi vs. Hallowicked- Good opener
Allison Danger vs. Lexie Fyfe- Pretty dull
Black Market vs. Rance & Rinauro- Match sucked ass
Jason Moore vs. Ricky Vega- Short, Nothing Match
Necro Butcher vs. Mark Briscoe- Fun Brawl
Mad Man Pondo vs. Jay Briscoe- More fun brawling
Erick Stevens vs. Seth Delay vs. Jigsaw vs. Akuma- Good 4 Way
Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards (FIP World Title)- Strong no title match, though not nearly as good as their first FIP match.
Colt Cabana & Erick Stevens vs. Sweeney & Castagnoli- No idea why this was the main event, it was pretty nothing and screamed middle of the card.


----------



## jawbreaker

racoonie said:


> I just watched Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Colt Cabana and El Generio from ROH Tag Team Turmoil. I had heard it was a bad match, but that was downright awful. Haas and Benjamin looked awful, particularly Shelton who seemed to be gassed just moments into the match. I can't believe how bad some of their performances have been as I always thought they would excel in a place like ROH. Since I am so far behind in my ROH viewing I have not seen much of their heel work which I hear is better, but their match with The Briscoes at Final Battle 2011 was another of my least favorite matches in my history of watching indy wrestling. Totally overbooked, and again I feel like a lot of it came down on Shelton. I think Haas has potential as I really enjoyed his match against Davey Richards and he seems to be excelling as a heel from what I hear and have seen. I have noticed they have been booking Haas in more singles lately...probably can only be a good thing for him as I think he has main event heel potential.


their heel work is better than their face work but that's not saying anything at all
also Haas is absolutely atrocious in singles, he only looks less awful in tags because he's next to Shelton.


----------



## smitlick

Currently have the following for sale

ROH Final Battle 2003
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17087823...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Fifth Year Festival Philly
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17087823...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Supercard of Honor
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17087823...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

wXw - 18+ Underground Chapter 4
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17087828...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

Shoot with Terry Funk & Manny Fernandez
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088022...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Fifth Year Festival NYC
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088252...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Man Up
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088252...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_617wt_1185

ROH Secrets of the Ring w/ Al Snow
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088253...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_650wt_1185

ROH Return of the 187
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088253...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

wXw Back 2 The Roots XI
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088253...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

ROH All Star Extravaganza III
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088253...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

ROH Glory By Honor V Night 1
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088253...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

WWE John Cena Wordlife
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088297...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

WWE Summerslam 2007
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088297...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

WWE Cyber Sunday 2007
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088298...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

WWE Summerslam 2008
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088298...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

WWE Armageddon 2008
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170883148677#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Dragon Gate USA Bushido: Code of the Warrior 2011 Review:*

AR Fox vs. Masato Yoshino: **3/4

PAC vs. Brodie Lee: ***1/4

Akira Tozawa vs. Rich Swann: ***1/4

Johnny Gargano vs. BxB Hulk: ***3/4

*South Philly Street Fight:*
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Sabu: *
Why Gabe booked Sabu? he's awful. 

*Open the Freedom Gate Championship Match:*
YAMATO(c) vs. Chuck Taylor: ***1/2

*Open the United Gate Championship Match:*
CIMA and Ricochet(c) vs. Sami Callihan and Arik Cannon: ***3/4

Another great show from DGUSA​


----------



## KYSeahawks

I know this random and all but was going to watch The Briscoe Brothers:The Baddest Tag Team On The Planet and went to watch the famous Kenta in a Tenta match with The Briscoes taking on Marifuji & Kenta because it was listed on the back of the dvd but I go to the DVD menu and search everywhere and instead I had Davey & Kenta vs The Briscoes from the Time to Man Up event is that like it on all the DVD's and am I missing anything good in the Briscoes vs. Kenta & Marifuji match.


----------



## smitlick

KYSeahawks said:


> I know this random and all but was going to watch The Briscoe Brothers:The Baddest Tag Team On The Planet and went to watch the famous Kenta in a Tenta match with The Briscoes taking on Marifuji & Kenta because it was listed on the back of the dvd but I go to the DVD menu and search everywhere and instead I had Davey & Kenta vs The Briscoes from the Time to Man Up event is that like it on all the DVD's and am I missing anything good in the Briscoes vs. Kenta & Marifuji match.


Its at least **** solid match. I have it on DVD on eBay if your after it. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088253...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Corey

*PWG - 2011 Battle of Los Angeles*

*First Round*
Chris Hero vs. Willie Mack - ***

Kevin Steen vs. Finlay - **1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico - ***3/4

Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4

*#1 Contender's Tag Team Match*
The RockNES Monsters vs. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky - ***1/4

*Semi-Finals*
El Generico vs. Willie Mack - ***

Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards - ***1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
The Young Bucks(c) vs. The Kings of Wrestling - ***3/4

*Finals*
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - ****3/4


*Overall: 8.75/10*​
- Hero/Mack was a good watch and a good choice for the opener, but damn what was up with Willie? Normally everytime I see him I'm impressed but here he looked really off his game and his offense looked really weak. There were several times where Hero was just standing around waiting for Willie to think up his next move. Plus the constant kicking out at the end annoyed me a bit, but the finish was pulled off very well.

- Personally, Steen/Finlay did nothing for me. They slapped each other around for a bit and it was scrappy but once Steen got ahold of the leg it was just a squash match from there. Nothing too memorable imo, although I know others loved it.

- Claudio/Generico just have ridiculous chemistry together. So many incredible counters and spots, they can do no wrong. I know I'm in the minority but my favorite match of the first round was Edwards/Strong. Yes I know they've faced each other tons of times, but I've enjoyed every one I've seen. They just go out there and beat the hell out of each and create some exciting sequences with a lot of drama down the stretch. Despite me already knowing the result, that match definitely made me feel like I didn't know who was gonna win.

- RockNES/Dynasty was a lot better than I expected. I loved Scorpio's mean streak and Goodtime looked great. Mack/Generico was a lot of fun too. Watching this show made me realize I'm a big fan of Eddie when he's not having a ridiculous match against Davey. His match with Steen was yet another really fun one with some good drama at the end, but the crowd was not gonna be denied Steen/Generico.

- Tag Title match was fantastic. KOW looked dominant even in defeat and the way the Bucks won was perfect to keep the heat on em, although I have no idea why Hero & Nick brawled to the back.

- Holy fuckballs at the main event. Can't say enough good things about it. Perfect booking, incredible drama, pure hatred, and storytelling you just can't write up in a script. Everything involving the kid in the crowd was incredible. Damn near perfect. That brainbuster counter into the package piledriver rocked my fuckin sucks off.

- Even though my ratings aren't nearly as high as a lot of others for this show, it was still an absolutely fantastic tournament and a really fun show as a whole. The main event was just amazing and nothing on the card was bad.​


----------



## musdy

I loved it when Steen broke the BOLA trophy.


----------



## Lane

Finnaly got my $5 Wrestling Live 3 dvd. Didnt care for Rumble in a Rec Center that much but I LOVE this show. The wrestling is terrible, the commentary is great, and New jack comes off loveable. What more can you ask for?


----------



## Corey

You guys remember how with the first few ROH PPVs they'd release the dvds on limited edition 2 disc set? Was there any actual difference in content or was the sepate disc just for the non PPV matches?


----------



## KingCrash

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You guys remember how with the first few ROH PPVs they'd release the dvds on limited edition 2 disc set? Was there any actual difference in content or was the sepate disc just for the non PPV matches?


There were usually bonus/preshow matches and promos they added just for DVD. Like I think with Driven 08 they showed three preshow matches which were all awful for different reasons and for Rising Above they had Samoa Joe/Tyler Black as a bonus match.


*AAW - Point Of No Return*


The Awesome Threesome (Jordan McIntyre & Knight Wagner) vs. The Sex Bob-ombs (Davey Vega & Mat Fitchett) - **3/4

Dan Lawrence vs. Marcus Crane - SQUASH 

Josh Raymond, Christian Able & TD Thomas vs. The Clash (Cameron Skyy, Tommy Treznik & Austin Mannix) - ***

*AAW Tag Team Titles*
Arik Cannon & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine - ***

Mason Beck vs. Jacob Oliver - SQUASH

Mason Beck vs. ACH - **1/4

Davey Richards vs. Shane Hollister - ***1/2

MsChif vs. Danny Daniels - **3/4

*AAW Heavyweight Title - Two out of Three Falls*
Silas Young vs. Michael Elgin - ****​


----------



## Manu_Styles

AAW - Point Of No Return was actually a really fun show, the only thing i don´t understand is why AAW (and Resistance Pro) tend to book ACH so poor but for the rest i loved Elgin vs Silas Young really a 2000esq 60 minute draw


----------



## Rickey

Spoiler: rohtuesdayrollout


















> A Legend and an icon; the man known worldwide as Samoa Joe was one of the men upon whose hard work, drive, and determination Ring of Honor was built. His World Title reign set records that still stand, over 7 years since it was brought to an end, but what happens when something that epic comes to an end? This is that tale, the story of how Samoa Joe cemented his position as a true legend whose legacy is still felt to this day by every ROH wrestler, especially the World champions that have followed.
> 
> From his tenure as the Pure Champion that marked him as the first man to hold two championships in ROH through his “5th Year Festival” bouts that marked the end of his ROH career, witness Samoa Joe’s clashes against Nigel McGuinness, Homicide, Christopher Daniels, Austin Aries, and many others! Plus, available for the first time in several years, the epic 2005 Match Of The Year pitting Joe against the legendary Kenta Kobashi!
> 
> This 2-Disc DVD set collects 16 of Samoa Joe’s best bouts following the conclusion of his World Title reign. See for yourself why Joe is an ROH Legend, an Icon, and a first ballot Hall of Famer. See why the ROH legacy of Samoa Joe is one of total domination…
> 
> Disc 1
> 1. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky...Back To Basics 3/12/05
> 2. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Pure Title Match)...Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05
> 3. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide...Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05
> 4. Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson (ROH Pure Title Match)...New Frontiers 6/4/05
> 5. Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries (ROH Pure Title Match)...Escape From New York 7/9/05
> 6. Samoa Joe, Jay Lethal, & James Gibson vs. Low Ki, Homicide, & Ricky Reyes...The Homecoming 7/23/05
> 7. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi...Joe Vs. Kobashi 10/1/05
> 8. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels...Vendetta 11/5/05
> 
> Disc 2
> 9. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels...Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06
> 10. Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles...Time To Man Up 8/4/06
> 11. Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong...Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06
> 12. Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe...Glory By Honor V Night 2 9/16/06
> 13. Samoa Joe vs. Takeshi Morishima...FYF: New York 2/16/07
> 14. Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness...FYF: Chicago 2/24/07
> 15. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinnesss...FYF: Liverpool 3/3/07
> 16. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide...FYF: Finale 3/4/07


----------



## smitlick

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You guys remember how with the first few ROH PPVs they'd release the dvds on limited edition 2 disc set? Was there any actual difference in content or was the sepate disc just for the non PPV matches?


No different between the limited release 2 Disc and the 1 discs... The only difference was the amount of discs and the case they came in.


----------



## Corey

smitlick said:


> No different between the limited release 2 Disc and the 1 discs... The only difference was the amount of discs and the case they came in.


Well that's dumb. No need for me to try and find a 2 discer then, just causes more hassle to watch the bonus matches.

I really wish ROH would release a Best Of where I don't already have 80% of it already on dvd.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*FIP In Full Force
February 3, 2007- Crystal River, FL

Quick Thoughts: This show is about on par with Dangerous Intentions from the night before. A bit better in that this was structured much better than the night prior. Some good title matches and Stevens/Akuma.*

Seth Delay vs. Hallowicked- Not the best match
Shingo Takagi vs. Jigsaw- Good match, same as night prior.
Black Market vs. Castagnoli & Rinauro (Loser leaves town for 90 Days)- Fine tag match
Sean Waltman vs. Chasyn Rance- Short, nothing match really
The Briscoes vs. Necro & Pondo (FIP Tag Team Championship)- Really fun brawl style title match; got lots of time.
Erick Stevens vs. Gran Akuma- Good, solid consistent match
Colt Cabana vs. Larry Sweeney- Alright match
Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards (FIP World Heavyweight Championship- Best of 3 Falls Match)- Very solid ME but really didn't pick up til after the first fall. A little better than their match a night before.
_______

*FIP First Annual Eddie Graham Memorial Battle of the Belts
March 10, 2007- Crystal River, FL

Quick Thoughts: Very good show with a 2007 MOTYC in Strong/Stevens, a nice 6 man and a consistent undercard highlighted by Strong/JB. Eddie Graham's son Mike Graham added a nice touch to the show with the Heritage Title.*

Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave- Roderick beating the piss out of Rave was fun. Good opener
Jay Briscoe vs. Larry Sweeney- Average match
Erick Stevens vs. Shingo Takagi- Really good match
Mark Briscoe vs. Delirious- Too short
Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe- Great chemistry, great match.
Erick Stevens vs. Delirious- Decent match
Clark, Delay & Chavis vs. Rance, King & Rinauro- Really good to great six man action with lots of time.
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP Florida Heritage Championship)- OMFG :mark: this match was sick and stiff, they fucked each other up badly! Easily top 3 FIP match.
_______

*FIP International Impact (Phase One)
April 20, 2007- Inverness, FL

Quick Thoughts: An pretty alright show, the standouts were Takagi/McGuiness and the title matches. The top two matches were really disappointing, moreso Jay/Necro.*

Seth Delay & Jarelle Clark vs. Kenny King & Sal Rinauro- BORING
Delirious vs. Jigsaw- Opposite wise, this was really solid
Sal Rinauro & Chasyn Rance vs. Heartbreak Express- Nothing match
Shingo Takagi vs. Nigel McGuinness- Really good match
Sean Waltman vs. Larry Sweeney- Barely passable
Erick Stevens vs. Claudio Castagnoli (FIP Florida Heritage Championship)- Stevens made this match, and that says something when you're in the ring with a worker like Claudio. Outstanding title match.
Roderick Strong vs. YAMATO (FIP World Heavyweight Championship- YAMATO's debut)- Solid Vet vs UNC match.
Mark Briscoe vs. Mad Man Pondo (Falls Count Anywhere Match)- Lots of action in little time.
Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher (No DQ Rules)- Really disappointing ME and match in general.
_______

*FIP International Impact (Phase Two)
April 21, 2007- Crystal River, FL

Quick Thoughts: A great show that really picked up in the second half. It got better with each match and culminated in a sick, violent and at times disgusting feud ending hardcore brawl between the Briscoes and Necro/Pondo a fitting end to a long feud indeed.*

Seth Delay vs. Larry Sweeney- Par the course match
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jerrelle Clark- Fun
Heartbreak Express vs. Kenny King & Chasyn Rance- Boring
Delirious vs. Jigsaw- Same as their last match but longer
Erick Stevens vs. Nigel McGuiness (FIP Florida Heritage Championship)- Solid Title match
Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO (Shingo's last FIP match)- Really good back and forth match with that signature DragonGate flavor.
Roderick Strong vs. Sal Rinauro (FIP World Heavyweight Championship)- Good storytelling by Sal but I laughed my ass off when Strong started no selling everything in the last 2/3rds of the match.
The Briscoes vs. Necro & Pondo (FIP Tag Team Championship- Bar Room Brawl)- Wow this was a pretty violent and disturbing match. Lots of gore and unmitigated violence in this match, at times hard to watch. Fantastic ME they sold the hate with brutality.


----------



## KingCrash

Manu_Styles said:


> AAW - Point Of No Return was actually a really fun show, the only thing i don´t understand is why AAW (and Resistance Pro) tend to book ACH so poor but for the rest i loved Elgin vs Silas Young really a 2000esq 60 minute draw


Well AAW likes Mason Beck and I don't know if they want to/can book ACH regularly so I understand him winning, but that said still didn't like it being so one-sided. Probably should have had him face someone like Hollister to get more out of him.


----------



## PulseGlazer




----------



## KYSeahawks

Really wished I had money when Highspots actually ran sales why can't they run a percent off sale so I could catch up on PWG.


----------



## FITZ

Holy Shit at that sale. So many PWG shows for $5


----------



## Rickey

Davey and O'Reilly PWG BOLA 2012 promo. :eddie


----------



## EmbassyForever

Rickey said:


> Davey and O'Reilly PWG BOLA 2012 promo. :eddie


WTF :lol


----------



## KingKicks

What the fuck :lmao


----------



## Manu_Styles

Really PWGesqu promo actually xD Remind me to the all crazy backstage promos that PWG did back in the day


----------



## Genking48

xD I love that you can see Davey be about to crack, then he leaves the screen and you can just hear him start snickering


----------



## Matt_Yoda

:lol They're some fools for that one! Love Davey and Kyle.


----------



## EmbassyForever

The guy who wore the bra was Tony "gimmie your 20 yrs old!!" Kozina :lol


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Yep old man Kozima wearing his Canadian Cougar mask as well, but Davey's Fireman helmet is $$$ :lol


----------



## Rickey

Matt_Yoda said:


> Yep old man Kozima wearing his Canadian Cougar mask as well, but Davey's Fireman helmet is $$$ :lol


HA! I just noticed the fireman helmet. Nice little inside joke.


----------



## seabs

*Am I the only one who didn't laugh at it?*


----------



## jawbreaker

I didn't _laugh_ per se. Smirked a little at a couple points.


----------



## Rickey

Just super "WTF?" worthy to me, especially the part at the end. Never saw Davey or O'Reilly be so non-serious like that.


----------



## smitlick

Highspots are releasing a Davey Richards Shoot
http://www.highspots.com/Preorders/davey-richards-shoot.html



Just finished the Full Case of Tales w/the All Night Express

Some highlights
- Kenny drops a figure of Abdullah the Butcher into his jug of beer by accident and then says he can't drink it cause it has hep now.
- They both feel that the ROH school has just never had the right students come through which is why so few have made it via the ROH School.
- Rhett swore at his first Chikara match.
- Apparently theres an indy worker called the Niggataker
- Quote from Rhett Titus - "What about that dude down in Georgia Gay R Fox" 
- Apparently the whole Titus/Delirious/Daizee angle was actually meant for Human Tornado instead of Titus but Tornado got injured.
- A really good story about Rhett bringing his girlfriend to a NY ROH show.
- Another good story about Rhett & Nigel in FIP.
- Jake Manning asks them where ROH will be in five years and KK gets up and pretends to leave.
- Rhett believes that if Sinclair want to get rid of ROH, Cary will pick it back up.

All in all, I really enjoyed it and Jake Manning as an interviewer is really good. Definitely recommend picking it up if your an Indy/ROH Fan.

If anyone wants my copy, its available for $15 shipped to anywhere in the world. Just drop me a PM.


----------



## Lane

I smirked at the promo. Nothing overly funny about it outside of Daveys helmet.


----------



## SHIRLEY

#ANXShoot

ROH should have made a lot more of the school. A small company should be developing talent, in their own mould, from the ground up. Chikara have done a pretty amazing job of doing just that.

I guess the top five most useful ROH graduates are:

1) Rhett Titus
2) Kyle Durden
3) Grizzly Redwood
4) Bravados
5) Veda Scott


----------



## seabs

> - Quote from Rhett Titus - "What about that dude down in Georgia Gay R Fox"


*Rhett Titus fan for life now. I just wish he'd go back to his "Addicted To Love" gimmick so I could have more gifs of Rhett gyrating in my sig. 

The ROH School has been totally useless but I guess you can only work with what enters it to a certain degree.*


----------



## jawbreaker

did Durden do something I wasn't aware of (apart from be the most awesome guy ever) to warrant placing him above the Bravados

not that the Bravados are great but like, they cut some funny promos and had a couple solid matches, and Durden just kind of looked sad (hilariously) when Austin Aries made fun of him


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I thought Bobby Dempsey would've been more than he was honestly.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Preview for Davey Richards' shoot:






I agree that Cornette's views are outdated. I think Cornette has a lot of ideas that can help the product, but the way he implements them comes off him being stuck in the 80s.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

So looking forward to picking up Davey's shoot. Been a fan of his for so long it'll be cool to hear his thoughts on a lot different things that have taken place over the years.


----------



## Corey

ROH has put out 4 new Combo Pack deals, all of which look to be pretty damn good:

http://www.rohwrestling.com/catalog/combo-packs


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - All Nude Revue*

1. Tony Stradlin vs Frankie Kazarian
**1/2

2. Ricky Reyes vs Roderick Strong
***

3. Hook Bomberry, Top Gun Talwar & Los Luchas vs The Ballard Brothers, Human Tornado & Ronin
***

4. Alex Shelley vs El Generico
***1/4

5. Kevin Steen vs Christopher Daniels
**3/4

6. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver
***1/4

7. Super Dragon vs Samoa Joe
***3/4


*DGUSA - REVOLT!*

1. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez vs The Scene
**

2. Jon Davis vs Sami Callihan
**3/4

3. Akira Tozawa vs Masato Yoshino
***

4. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano vs CIMA & Brodie Lee
***1/4

5. BJ Whitmer vs Vinny Marseglia
SQUASH

6. PAC vs Rich Swann vs Ricochet vs AR Fox vs Sabu vs Uhaa Nation
**3/4

7. YAMATO vs BxB Hulk
***1/2 


*IWC - Super Indy XI*

1. Matthew Justice vs Gory
**

2. Facade vs Pepper Parks
***

3. Chuck Taylor vs Aiden Veil
**1/2

4. Rickey Shane Page vs Sami Callihan
**3/4

5. Super Hentai vs Chest Flexor vs Dalton Castle vs Ray Rowe vs Dennis Gregory
*3/4

6. Facade vs Gory
***1/4

7. Chuck Taylor vs Sami Callihan
**3/4

*8. IWC Tag Titles*
The One Nighters vs The Blue Collar Slaughterhouse
**

*9. IWC Title*
Logan Shulo vs John McChesney
**

*10. IWC Super Indy Final*
Sami Callihan vs Facade
***



*Chikara - Green Ice*

1. Sara Del Rey vs Kobald
*3/4

2. Josh Alexander, Marcus Marquez & Sebastian Suave vs Greg Banks, Scotty O'Shea & Alex Vega
**3/4

3. Fire Ant vs Brodie Lee
**1/2

4. Dasher Hatfield vs Archibald Peck
**

5. Spectral Envoy vs The Colony vs The Batiri vs The Swarm
**1/2

6. El Generico vs Tim Donst
***

7. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs 17 & Shard
**1/2
Amazing chant - "We have Health Care"

8. Eddie Kingston vs Ophidian
**1/2
Eddies YNWA reference was cool.

*9. Campeonatos de Parejas*
F.I.S.T. vs 3.0
***​


----------



## Corey




----------



## jawbreaker

Oh fuck I should get some 06-07 DVDs


----------



## PulseGlazer

Get Tag Wars 2006, Throwdown, and Domination.


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA - Bushido 2011: Code of the Warrior*

1. Masato Yoshino vs AR Fox
**3/4

2. PAC vs Brodie Lee
***1/4

3. Rich Swann vs Akira Tozawa
**3/4

4. BxB Hulk vs Johnny Gargano
***1/2

5. Sabu vs Pinkie Sanchez
*3/4

*6. Open The Freedom Gate Title*
YAMATO vs Chuck Taylor
***1/2

*7. Open The United Gate Titles*
CIMA & Ricochet vs Arik Cannon & Sami Callihan
***


*DGUSA - Freedom Fight 2011*

1. BJ Whitmer vs Brodie Lee
**

2. The Scene vs Uhaa Nation & John Silver
**1/2

3. Rich Swann & Chuck Taylor vs BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa
***1/4

4. CIMA vs Masato Yoshino
***1/2

5. Ricochet vs PAC
***3/4

*6. Open The Freedom Gate Title*
YAMATO vs Johnny Gargano
****

7. The DUF vs AR Fox, Jon Davis & Sabu
***


*DGUSA - Open The Golden Gate*

1. BxB Hulk vs Low Ki
***

2. The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Scorpio Sky
***1/2

3. Naruki Doi vs Masato Yoshino
***1/4

4. AR Fox vs Sami Callihan
***1/4

5. Jon Davis vs Caleb Konley
*3/4

6. Akira Tozawa vs PAC
****

*7. Open The United Gate Titles*
CIMA & Ricochet vs Masaaki Mochizuki & Jimmy Susumu
***3/4


*Chikara - It's How You Play The Game*

1. Mike Bailey vs Mathieu St Jacques
**1/4

2. Jigsaw vs Mr Touchdown
**3/4

3. Sara Del Rey vs Leah Von Dutch
*1/2

4. Dasher Hatfield vs Ophidian
***

5. 3.OLE! vs The Batiri
***1/4

6. The Spectral Envoy vs 17 & Shard
**1/2

7. Archibald Peck vs Chuck Taylor
***1/2
Fantastic. Everyone should go watch this.

8. The Colony vs The Swarm
**3/4

*9. Chikara Grand Championship*
Eddie Kingston vs Brodie Lee
***1/2​


----------



## captaincharisma24

Alot of the DVDs are disappearing quickly so get in there fast.
Picked up 8th anniversary, Death before dishonor viii, glory by honor ix, tag wars 2010 and final battle. 
£25 delivered to the uk, thrilled with that. From a-merchandise I'd be looking at about £70 atleast for all that.


----------



## smitlick

*Pro Wrestling Superstars - WrestleReunion (28/1/12)*

- Excalibur & Marty DeRosa are doing commentary

1. Arik Royal vs Adam Page
VADER

*2. Special Ref - Mick Foley*
The New Age Outlaws vs The Steiner Brothers
NOSTALGIC

*3. World of Sport Rules*
Finlay vs Colt Cabana
**3/4

4. 7OH!4 vs The Unholy Alliance
**3/4

5. DEMUS 316 vs Mascarita Dorada
***

*6. Street Fight*
Kevin Steen vs Tommy Dreamer
***1/4

7. Roderick Strong vs Jake Manning
**3/4

8. Harry Smith vs Davey Richards
****

9. The Young Bucks vs El Generico & Great Sasuke
****

*10. WrestleRoyale*
1. Matt Classic
2. Lanny Poffo
3. Rock Riddle
4. Carlos Colon
5. Gangrel
6. Jesse Hernandez
7. Mando Guerrero
8. Kevin Sullivan
9. Piloto Suicida
10. Tommy Dreamer
11. Robbie E
12. Virgil
13. Greg Valentine
14. Konnan
15. Dan Severn
16. Jimmy Hart
17. The Godfather
18. Brutus Beefcake
19. Bradley Rae Schreck
20. Raven
N/A

$15 posted if anyone wants it PM me. It will be on eBay as well..​


----------



## EmbassyForever

*DGUSA Untouchable 2011 review:​​*

The Scene vs. Kentucky Buffet: *1/2
Not the best way to open your show.

Jon Davis vs. Rich Swann: ***1/4
Great match, should've been longer. Davis is awesome.

Ricochet vs. PAC: ***1/2

*Relaxed Rules match:*
AR Fox and Sabu vs. D.U.F. (Arik Cannon and Pinkie Sanchez): ***

Johnny Gargano vs. Akira Tozawa: ****
MOTM, just an awesome match.

*Four Way Freestyle:*
Sami Callihan vs. Naruki Doi vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Masato Yoshino: ***

*Open the Freedom Gate Championship match:*
YAMATO(c) vs. CIMA: ***1/2

Another very good show from DGUSA. The venue looked really good even the crowd was pretty weak.​


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - KurtRussellReunion 3*

1. Famous B & Chris Kadillak vs The Fightin' Taylor Boys
**1/4

2. BxB Hulk vs Jimmy Susumu
**3/4

3. The Young Bucks vs Davey Richards & Harry Smith
***1/2

4. Naruki Doi vs Willie Mack
**3/4

5. Peter Avalon, DEMUS 316, Ray Rosas & Joey Ryan vs Cedric Alexander, Candice LeRae, B-Boy & Mascarita Dorada
***

6. Blood Warriors vs RockNES Monsters
***1/4

7. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

8. Super Dragon, Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico, Masato Yoshino & PAC
****​
I have this for sale for $15 posted or will do both the PWS & PWG shows for $25 posted to anywhere in the world.


*wXw - Mannheim Mayhem 2012 (12/2/12)*

1. Karsten Beck vs Kim Ray
**3/4

2. Bernd Fohr vs Michael Isotov
**1/2

3. Jay Skillet vs Jonathan Gresham
***

4. Emil Sitoci vs Michael Dante
***1/2

5. Absolute Andy vs Freddy Stahl
***1/4

6. Mike Schwarz, 2Face & Toby Blunt vs Sasa Keel, Aaron Insane & Chris Rush
**1/2

7. Tommy End vs Axeman
***

*8. wXw Title*
Big Van Walter vs Shinya Ishikawa
***​


----------



## Platt

BRISCOE BROTHERS: SINCE DAY ONE

There have been numerous tag teams that have stepped inside the ROH ring over the years, many that have left lasting impressions on the ROH faithful, but none have had the impact upon Ring of Honor Wrestling that the two brothers from Sandy Fork have had. Jay & Mark Briscoe are the foundation upon which ROH's tag team division has been built and their battles against Low Ki & Homicide, The Age of The Fall, Kevin Steen & El Generico, and even against one another are proof of that. And for the first time Jay & Mark sat down with ROH cameras to discuss their thoughts & memories on these bouts, their opponents, and even give you a peek into their lives behind the scenes as only they can!

This 2-Disc set takes you through the early days of ROH when The Briscoes helped set the standard against men like Amazing Red & Samoa Joe, until their extended leave from ROH due to some personal problems which they are quite honest about, through their return when the Briscoes picked up right where they left off, tearing up the ring but now against the likes of Austin Aries & Roderick Strong, KENTA & Marufuji, and many others. Through all their ups and down, their injuries and their triumphs, this is a glimpse into the lives, minds, and matches of the most dominant tag team ROH has ever seen. From 2002 through present day, it's safe to say that Jay & Mark Briscoe have been the heart of Ring of Honor since Day One...

Disc 1- The Early Years
1. Jay Briscoe vs. The Amazing Red...The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02
2. Jay Briscoe & The Amazing Red vs. Christopher Daniels & Mark Briscoe...Scramble Madness 11/16/02
3. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe...One Year Anniversary 2/8/03
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red...Night of the Champions 3/22/03
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Special K (Izzy & Dixie)...Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe & AJ Styles...The Conclusion 11/28/03
7. Mark Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe...(ROH World Title Match- Final Battle 2003 12/27/03
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson (ROH Tag Team Title Match)...The Battle Lines Are Drawn 1/10/04
9. Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title Steel Cage Match)...At Our Best 3/13/04
10. Mark Briscoe vs. Low Ki...Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 2 7/24/04
11. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Low Ki & Homicide...Testing the Limit 8/7/04

Disc 2- Man Up
9. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal...The 100th Show 4/22/06
10. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji...Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06
11. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (2/3 Falls Match)...Dedicated 1/26/07
12. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & SHINGO...FYF: Liverpool 3/3/07
13. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe...FYF: Finale 3/4/07
14. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico...Driven 6/23/07
15. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico...Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/07
16. Age of the Fall angle from Man Up
17. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black...Battle of the Best 9/13/08

CLICK HERE TO ORDER

THE NIGHTMARE BEGINS.... June 15th, 2012 Charleston, WV

On Friday, June 15th Ring of Honor made it's debut in Charleston, WV headlined by Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards for the ROH World Title, Charlie Haas vs. Jay Briscoe in a Texas Death Match, Michael Elgin vs. Jay Lethal, plus more!

1. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs. The All Night Express
2. Davey Richards vs. Mike Mondo
3. Four Corner Survival Proving Ground Match: World TV Champion Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly
4. "Radio Wars" Tag Team Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Totally Awesome
5. Jay Lethal vs. Michael Elgin
6. ROH World Title Match: Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards
7. Texas Death Match - The Final Encounter: Charlie Haas vs. Jay Briscoe


----------



## EmbassyForever

The Charleston's show is looking very good, but i won't but it mainly because i already watched the "big" matches on TV. I really liked the poster btw. I don't know why they did another Briscoes' DVD, but whatever.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*FIP Stronger Than Ever
May 25, 2007- Inverness, FL

Quick Thoughts: A pretty alright show, nothing extraordinary or blowaway but had some solid matches regardless.*

Steve Madison vs. Jerrelle Clark- Decent
Jimmy Rave vs. Trik Davis- Horrid
Danny Daniels vs. Rex Sterling vs. Damien Wayne- Lots of action in 6 minutes
Tyler Black vs. Jay Briscoe- Good match
Rance, King & Rinauro vs. Heartbreak Express & Sean Waltman- Garbage
Mark Briscoe vs. Marek Brave- Solid match
Erick Stevens vs. Delirious (FIP Florida Heritage Championship)- Fun, but very predictable
Roderick Strong vs. Necro Butcher (FIP World Heavyweight Championship- Ultraviolent Rules)- Good brawl but didn't use the stipulation much.

*FIP Melbourne Meltdown
May 26, 2007- Melbourne, FL

Quick Thoughts: On par with Stronger Than Ever, this show was pretty meh outside of the title matches they were solid but just that. Decent show at best.*

Jerrelle Clark vs. Damien Wayne- Not really good
Erick Stevens vs. Danny Daniels (FIP Florida Heavyweight Championship)- Solid title match, but Stevens didn't sell
Sean Waltman vs. Kenny King- Garbage
Rance, King & Rinauro vs. Heartbreak Express & Steve Madison- Alright
Ricky Vega vs. Masked Flipper #15- Super short, nothing match
Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave (FIP World Heavyweight Championship)- Really solid title match, good stuff.
Briscoe Brothers vs. Tyler Black & Marek Brave (FIP Tag Team Championship)- Good tag match, but was hurt since Brave broke his neck during the match.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - I'll Be A Mummy's Uncle*

1. UltraMantis Black vs Ophidian
**

2. Saturyne vs Kobald
*1/2
Saturyne really shouldn't be on Chikara shows yet.. Athletic but not ready at all. That or she shouldn't be working guys who can't carry her like Kobald.

3. Los Maximos vs F.I.S.T. vs QT Marshall & Jack Bonza vs The Bravado Brothers
***

4. Archibald Peck vs Mr Touchdown
***1/4
Fantastic

5. Jigsaw vs Tim Donst
**3/4

6. Dragonfly vs Jakob Hammermeier
*

7. Gregory Iron vs Gran Akuma
*3/4

8. Sara Del Rey vs Kodama
**1/2

9. Eddie Kingston & The Colony vs 17, Shard & The Swarm
***1/4​


----------



## EmbassyForever

Don't agree with about Saturyne, in my opinion she's the perfect underdog and i enjoyed here matches so far. But sadly i don't think that now, after SDR is leaving she can fill her place.

*EVOLVE 9 Review:​*
*(re-watched because of this awesome preview: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR7Z6UtE6Co)*

I really liked the venue, kinda looked like Reseda even if the atmosphere wasn't close.

*Eric Ryan vs. Bobby Beverly:* N/A
A lot of moves in a short time. Steen's promo after this was great.

*The Super Smash Brothers vs. Facade and Jason Gory:* **3/4
SSB were really over here. Very good match and could get higher rating if it wasn't so short.

*Sugar Dunkerton vs. Silas Young:* **3/4
Young worked really awesome as heel here. The right man won, pretty good match. Did Gargano vs Young ever happened? it looks like a match with ton of potential

*Lince Dorado vs. Pinkie Sanchez:* **1/2

*Scott Reed and Caleb Konley vs. Up in Smoke:* **3/4
Went too long but the match was good. 

*Bobby Fish vs. Jon Davis:* N/A

*Bobby Fish vs. Jon Davis vs. Kevin Steen:* ***
Again, too short, Steen was a star there so i don't understand why his big match was so short. I hope to see Davis vs Steen somehow in the future.

*John Silver vs. Tony Nese:* ***1/4

*Fit Finlay vs. Sami Callihan:* ***3/4

*Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor:* ****
Match of the night, awesome match.

Overall good to very good show,​


----------



## Rickey

Recent Kenny King interview:


> King speaks…
> 
> Kayfabe Wrestling Radio
> Hosted by Alan Wojcik & Spug
> Sponsored by www.Eyeblack.com Presented In Part by Pwmania.com
> Listen Live on Tuesday Nights 9pm ET on www.wildtalkradio.com
> Check out the archive- http://wildtalkradio.com/kayfabe/kayfabe073112.mp3
> Follow Us on Twitter- http://twitter.com/wildtalkradio & http://twitter.com/MyNameIsWojcik
> Like Us on Facebook- http://facebook.com/wildtalkradionetwork & http://www.facebook.com/KayfabeWrestlingRadio
> 
> Former ROH Tag Team Champion and current TNA X Division star Kenny King joined Kayfabe Wrestling Radio Tuesday evening. In a nearly 30 minute interview, he finally broke his silence about the entire ROH situation and the fallout that came with it, what was originally supposed to happen with the tag titles before the Sinclair Broadcasting deal, if he felt TNA was in trouble from ROH and their new exposure to media, the injury to partner Rhett Titus and what ROH did during that time, his reaction to the ROH's iPPV issues with "Border Wars", his nerves about competing in the Ultimate X tournament and then match itself and much, much more.
> 
> *About the rumors that they were AnX were to be ROH Tag Champions before the deal with Sinclair Media (instead became Hass and Benjamin) :* "That's a true statement; that was the plan… I mean, the bottom line is that we were going on Sinclair Broadcasting, a major presence on broadcast TV. So, I guess the mindset of those who makes these sorts of decisions was like, ‘Oh, we should make them the more recognizable; since it will be to a large audience, we should have more recognizable tag champs.' Which, from a business point of view, I understood; I thought it wasn't necessarily the best decision but at that point, everyone was so focused on making us the best that we could be; live everybody, one way or the other was taking a backseat or just filling it in just so that we could make a major push towards being number 2 and that was the beginning of it.
> 
> *If he thought TNA was in trouble with ROH's media deal and ROH's potentially taking over the spotlight:* "I thought that for a very long time. I thought that from the beginning, I'm very good friends with Cary Silkin (former owner of ROH) and this was something I was vary happy for him because he could get out of the financial burden of Ring of Honor and he could actually love it again. So, I was very excited for that, I really thought that looking around at the group of guys that we had and couple of pay-per-views that we had; I remember the first TV taping we had, in Baltimore specifically, thinking ‘Wow, we've really hit our stride here and I think these other dudes are in trouble.' But I think that was the consensus, everyone was about that, and that was the first time I'd seed that in a long time in a wrestling locker room, where everybody was about solidarity. And it's a good feeling, from the top guys to the bottom guys that everyone is like ‘We can do this. Let's get it, this is our opportunity'. "
> 
> *His reaction to the "Border Wars" iPPV incident: *"There was a select few of us that knew (about the broadcast issues) and I mean, it is what it is. I think, personally, it was very shitty; we are owned by a broadcast company and Sinclair has to own up to this. We are owned by a broadcasting company and the things that should never be a problem are 1) production and 2) broadcasting. We should never have issues with those things with those things and getting it to the fans the way we presented it to the fans should never, ever ever be a problem, if you're owned by a broadcasting company. And the fact that we had 3 iPPVs that shit the tank, and we have good freakin' PPV but burned a lot of people; I thought Border Wars was one of the best PPVs that we'd put on, top to bottom, since I'd been there and I'd been there a long time."
> 
> *On his contact saga he had with Ring of Honor:* "The bottom line is this: it took them a very, very long time, last minute, 11th-hour, for them to even begin talking to me about my new contract. Those people knew how little time, from the time that they actually started talking to me to the time when my contract expired, that it would be a joke. So, in that period of time, they asked me what I wanted to do and I said ‘Listen, I feel like I have some other opportunities, other options that I'd like to see what's up with. Not saying that I want to go anywhere, but I feel like I've earned the right to at least explore any other options I have out there.' So, that was agreed upon and they said ‘How about we offer you a 60-day-clause, not sure what it's called, and it was basically a contact extension that gave the option, which was called the free agent option, where I could negotiate or talk to anyone from WWE or TNA and basically, if after the 60-days, nothing happened, then if I wanted to resign with Ring of Honor, then I could or would. Everything was wide open…"
> 
> *On a scale of 1-10, where were his nerves at before the Ultimate X qualifying match with Lars Only:* "78. I can't remember the last time I was so nervous for a wrestling match in my entire career. I can probably tell you a couple of times that match: one was in New York waiting on the word from (WWE) Tough Enough, you know to tell me that Jackie (Gayda) and Linda were long term professional wrestling prospects…I think the other one was my first match against Brian Danielson in Ring of Honor; it was the first match I had under contract and it was Dragon, in Cleveland. But, not in recent memory; not in recent memory. That was something else; the nerves and just the anticipation and like having my phone literally explode from the moment Dixie tweeted back. So it was crazy, but thanks to Lars Only."
> 
> For more information on Kenny King, you can follow him through Twitter (@KennyKingpinAnX). You can also see Kenny on TNA Impact Wrestling this week teaming with TNA Heavyweight Champion Austin Aries versus X Division Champion Zema Ion and Bobby Roode. TNA Impact Wrestling can be seen every week on Spike TV live at 8 pm ET. Follow TNA Impact wrestling on Twitter (@IMPACTWrestling) or through their home page (www.impactwrestling.com).
> 
> Wild Talk Radio Network was founded in 2008 by Tim Stein and is the home of such programs as Wrestle Talk Radio (Sundays 10 pm ET/7 pm PT), Kayfabe Wrestling Radio (Tuesdays 9 pm ET/6 pm PT), Just Another Goddamn Rasslin Show (Wednesdays 8:30 ET/5:30 pm PT), The Rack (11 pm ET/8 pm PT) and CB Radio (12 am ET/9 pm PT) The Wild Talk Radio Network offers a wide range of programming that covers Professional Wrestling, Video Games, Movies, Sports & Entertainment. Log on daily for new content at www.wildtalkradio.com


http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...H,-His-Contract-Drama,-Going-to-TNA,-More.htm
Intersting reading that ANX were supposed to get the belts much sooner than they did, I figured that were suppose to. I know Rhett got hurt later but still.


----------



## smitlick

EmbassyForever said:


> Don't agree with about Saturyne, in my opinion she's the perfect underdog and i enjoyed here matches so far. But sadly i don't think that now, after SDR is leaving she can fill her place.


So do you actually watch the shows or what? Shes a fine underdog, shes athletic and shes super new to the business. You can be the best underdog in the world but if your not able to work a match without multiple points where you actively fuck your offensive moves up, your just ready to be working the regular roster.

I'm sure in time she'll be great but theres absolutely no reason at all for her to be doing ridiculous armdrags and other lucha shit that she has no business doing when she struggles with the basics. Even more so she should never be put in situations where shes one on one in the ring with guys that can't carry her to solid matches and make her shit look good.


----------



## EmbassyForever

smitlick said:


> So do you actually watch the shows or what? Shes a fine underdog, shes athletic and shes super new to the business. You can be the best underdog in the world but if your not able to work a match without multiple points where you actively fuck your offensive moves up, your just ready to be working the regular roster.
> 
> I'm sure in time she'll be great but theres absolutely no reason at all for her to be doing ridiculous armdrags and other lucha shit that she has no business doing when she struggles with the basics. Even more so she should never be put in situations where shes one on one in the ring with guys that can't carry her to solid matches and make her shit look good.


Sorry but i don't remember botches from her. I watched half of Chikara's shows this year i believe and except from her match with Ice Cream (which was her debut, i think?) she looked pretty good everywhere. My point is that she's not bad for her current role as the underdog and i enjoyed her match so far.


----------



## musdy

Who won at the $5 wrestling iPPV?? U-Gene or Freight Train??


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

smitlick said:


> So do you actually watch the shows or what? Shes a fine underdog, shes athletic and shes super new to the business. You can be the best underdog in the world but if your not able to work a match without multiple points where you actively fuck your offensive moves up, your just ready to be working the regular roster.
> 
> I'm sure in time she'll be great but theres absolutely no reason at all for her to be doing ridiculous armdrags and other lucha shit that she has no business doing when she struggles with the basics. Even more so she should never be put in situations where shes one on one in the ring with guys that can't carry her to solid matches and make her shit look good.


I'm a big fan of Saturyne, but I somewhat agree.

I think she can still be on the main roster, but she should probably be doing more Tag or trio matches instead of singles.


----------



## Last Chancery

EmbassyForever said:


> *DGUSA Untouchable 2011 review:​​*
> 
> The Scene vs. Kentucky Buffet: *1/2
> Not the best way to open your show.
> 
> Jon Davis vs. Rich Swann: ***1/4
> Great match, should've been longer. Davis is awesome.
> 
> Ricochet vs. PAC: ***1/2
> 
> *Relaxed Rules match:*
> AR Fox and Sabu vs. D.U.F. (Arik Cannon and Pinkie Sanchez): ***
> 
> Johnny Gargano vs. Akira Tozawa: ****
> MOTM, just an awesome match.
> 
> *Four Way Freestyle:*
> Sami Callihan vs. Naruki Doi vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Masato Yoshino: ***
> 
> *Open the Freedom Gate Championship match:*
> YAMATO(c) vs. CIMA: ***1/2
> 
> Another very good show from DGUSA. The venue looked really good even the crowd was pretty weak.​


This was the show from Chicago, right? I was sitting on the stage next to a really obese guy, and it was pretty awesome watching Pinkie flying around right in front of me. I'll agree that the venue is solid, but it also comes off kind of... empty. The building is so massive and seeing the little ring near the pit area turned me off initially. Then, instead of a bell, they clanked together steel pipes. I don't know, it really came off as dinky to me when I attended, though the in-ring action was pretty consistently solid. Maybe it comes off better on DVD, but I wasn't exactly compelled to go back there for another show. Especially for the outrageous prices Gabe asks for his tickets. Seriously, front row for this show cost me $75+, more than ROH charges, more than double PWG charges, but without half the name value you'd get from either of those promotions (especially PWG).

That Gargano/Tozawa match was intense, though. That German on the apron was disturbing. And, yes, the crowd did lack, quite noticeably. But I suppose that's to be expected when you put, what, 200 or so people into a venue that was built for over a thousand. There's bound to be some echo and noise bouncing off the walls, which doesn't work with that few people in attendance. It works at a football game in a domed stadium, but not for this particular venue.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*DGUSA Untouchable 2012
July 28, 2012- Taylor, MI

Quick Thoughts: This was a really fantastic show that was consistent and fun. A solid string of undercard of matches and the main events were incredible, MOTYCs without a doubt and the live crowd was awesome.*

Jon Davis vs. Jake Manning- Squash
Chucky T vs. Rich Swann- Fun brawling match
Super Smash Bros vs. The Scene- Good tag match, The Scene are improving.
Ricohet vs. YAMATO- Really good match, the finish came out of nowhere though.
DUF vs. Nate Mattson & Derek Ryze- Squash
MASADA vs. Pinkie Sanchez- Alright, but pretty sloppy.
CIMA & AR Fox vs. El Generico & Samuray Del Sol- *See MOTYC Thread*
Johnny Gargano vs. Akira Tozawa (Open The Freedom Gate Championship)- *See MOTYC thread*
_______

*DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2012
July 29, 2012- Chicago, IL

Quick Thoughts: This was a pretty good show that lacked the atmosphere of the show prior. The crowd was dead for most of the show. Regardless, while Untouchable was a bit better this is still a good show that was easy to sit through and produced a MOTYC in its own right and set up future storylines going forward.*

MASADA vs. Jake Manning- Squash
The Scene vs. Zero Gravity- Decent Tag match
Shane Hollister vs. Samuray Del Sol- Good match, but very short.
Super Smash Brothers vs. DUF- Really good tag that picked up in the second half.
Johnny Gargano vs. Chucky T (I Quit Match)- A great match that picked up down the second stretch with some cringeworthy spots.
Jon Davis vs. YAMATO- Really good match and a big win for Davis, he needed it.
Akira Tozawa vs. El Generico- Good match, but really disappointing.
AR Fox & CIMA vs. Ricochet & Rich Swann (Open The United Gate Championship)- *See MOTYC Thread*
_______

*DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2009
July 25, 2009- Philadelphia, PA

Quick Thoughts: :mark: Simply put, one of my favorite shows of all time, top 5 DGUSA/EVOLVE shows and my show of 2009. I remember being here live and losing my voice at the end of the night.*

YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk- Excellent, crazy opener
The Colony & QuackSaw vs. FIST, Amasis & Hallowicked- Insane Atomicos match
Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino- Fast, nonstop, crisp, frantic I could go on
Young Bucks vs. Warriors-5 (CIMA & Yokosuka)- Amazing tag team wrestling
Naruki Doi vs. Shingo Takagi- An awesome main event whose style and pace separated itself from the rest of card.
_______

*DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2010
July 24, 2010- Philadelphia, PA

Quick Thoughts: This show had the amenable task of holding up to the first show and in some ways it did. Lots of great matches, a feud ender and some strong showcases all consistently flowed together for an excellent show topped with an amazing main event.*

CIMA vs. Johnny Gargano- Strong opener, JG has come a long way
Chucky T vs. Ricochet vs. Arik Cannon vs. Adam Cole- Gracious, this was absolutely insane
Naruki Doi vs. Drake Younger- Decent match
BxB Hulk vs. Masaaki Mochizuki- Awesome Title match, mainly for the second half.
Rich Swann vs. Scott Reed- N/A due to Brodie Lee
Yoshino, Hallowicked & QuackSaw vs. Kamikaze USA- Fantastic feud ender
Bryan Danielson vs. Shingo Takagi- :mark: No words I could say would do this match justice, absolutely incredible and epic. A 2010 MOTYC without question.


----------



## KingCrash

PWG Threemendous III "Take all my money AGAIN" hype vid.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Matt_Yoda said:


> *Bryan Danielson vs. Shingo Takagi- :mark: No words I could say would do this match justice, absolutely incredible and epic. A 2010 MOTYC without question.*


*Holly balls that match was amazing*


----------



## smitlick

Just finished wXw's 16 Carat 2012 Bonus Disc. The first Q&A was ok. To much german speaking and Sekimoto/Sasaki not speaking German or English didn't help though Sasaki stole the Q&A with his reply of "Batista" as someone he wants to work.

2nd Q&A was far better. Finlay was great and so was Emil. Generico was good as well. Disappointed ZSJ didn't make it again.

The football game yet again was very good. Few times it turned into an all out brawl rugby style.

Highlights included
- El Generico playing and not well
- Big Van Walter being generally scary
- Bad Bones tackling a fan through a barricade
- Ricky Marvin dropkicking fans
- Sekimoto playing for a bit. Was disappointed he didn't kill anyone.
- Nikkan Lee even played.
- There was even a spot at one point where i think Jakobi and someone distracted the referee and it turned into another rugby style mess.

Man of the match had to be Ricky Marvin. He was just generally amazing.


----------



## Corey

Rick Knox & Brian Cage instantly just became my two favorite wrestlers. I don't care that Knox is a ref. We comin for you *****!


----------



## Caponex75

Wait....what is this about football and wrestlers?


----------



## Corey

Check out this motherfucking AWESOME sale:

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/2008-2009-roh-dvds-specially-marked-35

EDIT: Just picked up Tag Wars 08, Clash of the Contenders, & Double Feature II.


----------



## smitlick

Caponex75 said:


> Wait....what is this about football and wrestlers?


For the last few years at 16 Carat in Germany, The Fans face the Wrestlers in a Indoor Football Match. Last year Walter looked like he was trying to kill fans. Both times have been great.


----------



## seabs

_*I didn't get this years bonus disc but Walter running murderously at fans during the Football last year was amazing.*_


----------



## EmbassyForever

musdy said:


> Who won at the $5 wrestling iPPV?? U-Gene or Freight Train??


Freight Train.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

If anyone is looking for sales (On recently released DVDs) I have posted a handful of the new ish DVD's listed on Ebay to end Sunday. I am offering a reduced shipping rate to anyone here on Wrestling Forum OR ....win 3 auctions, and i'll ship a bonus DVD too!

I have posted:

Border Wars
Battle of Richmond
CM Punk - SUmmer of Punk
CM Punk vs Samoa Joe Trilogy
Bryan Danielson - American Dragon
Austin Aries - Evolution of A Double
Jay Lethal - Lethal INjection
ROH Year 1
Nigel MCGuiness
Kevin Steen
Kenta
ROH on HDNET VOl 9 
As well as some shows from 2010, 2009, 2005 and 2003.


----------



## Chismo

Random DGUSA re-watch session:



*Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate USA, Open The Untouchable Gate)
*
This was a helluva match, the epitome of Dragon Gate's mid-card style between the two of the fastest wrestlers out there. This was their second match in DGUSA, and Yoshino is looking to even the score. The pace was typical where they build to a frenzy finishing stretch, but they managed to make everything look much faster and sooo smooth. Great, simple and effective storytelling about two athletes knowing everything about each other.
*Rating: *****


*Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate USA, Open The Northern Gate)*

2 out of 3 Falls, their last DGUSA match. While not as great as their previous encounter, this was still very good. It's not easy to work a 2/3 Falls match that goes under 20 minutes and make everything look credible and believable in the meantime, but they did a good job there. Two relatively quick falls were booked good and looked believeable, so they worked a little bit longer 3rd fall, and created an exciting finishing stretch. With 5-8 more minutes dedicated to the first two falls, this could've been an instant classic, but there's no reason to complain really, because this shit was good.
*Rating: ***1/2*


*Naruki Doi vs. Bryan Danielson (Dragon Gate USA, Open The Untouchable Gate)
*
Good God, this is incredible, and even better every time I watch it. It's just an amazing match between the two of the best in the world, great modern Junior match. Simple and effective storytelling with a strategy focus, good selling, great counters, defensive and offensive moves, exciting finishing stretch, etc. This match was almost perfect. The Chicago crowd was fucking great here.
*Rating: ****3/4*

*
Bryan Danielson vs. SHINGO (Dragon Gate USA, Enter The Dragon 2010)*

Although this felt little too formulatic, it's still a hell of a match, because they're so good, and they make it work, and since this is kind of a match that happens only once, it works very well. It was nothing special until the finishing stretch, tbh, you have your basic control segments from both, but the final 7-8 minutes are fantastic, and they make everything worth waiting. Great match after all.
*Rating: ****1/4*


*Bryan Danielson vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate USA, Untouchable 2010)*

This classic is always overlooked by the Dragon/SHINGO match, and it's not really fair, because this match is better. Just greatness of a match with two strong characters. YAMATO is such an awesome wrestler, I miss his heel days. Such a prick, but somehow a loveable one. Anyway, this was a time when Dragon has already returned in WWE, and he was the US Champion here, so I was both shocked and impressed with the way he worked the match. He held nothing back, and was bumping around as it was 2006. Fucking A! Another fantastic, modern Junior match. One of my favorite modern matches. The post-match attack from Moxley did a good job in building their match tomorrow night (Danielson's last DGUSA match).
*Rating: ****3/4 *


*Bryan Danielson vs. Jon Moxley (Dragon Gate USA, Way Of The Ronin 2010)*

Danielson's last DGUSA match, and it was a very good brawl against Moxley. They had a good mini feud filled with intensity, and it showed in this match, the storytelling was really good here. There's nothing like a badass match filled with the mix of stiff strikes and painful holds. This is Danielson's weakest DGUSA match, but it's still very good shit, which tells you how stellar his mini DGUSA run was. If WWE ever decides to fully invest in these two's potential rivarly down the road, it'll be a must-see TV.
*Rating: ***3/4*


*SHINGO vs. Dragon Kid (Dragon Gate USA, Untouchable 2010)*

Excellent match between the former tag team partners. You'll rarely find the speed vs. power story told and executed like here. Those two formulas (tag partners collide and speed vs. power) were simple, but showcased perfectly. The pace of the match was excellent, they built things slowly, with SHINGO dominating and Dragon Kid making comebacks, the finishing stretch was awesome, and the crowd was behind them all the time.
*Rating: ****1/4
*

*The Spiked Mohicans vs. Speed Muscle (Dragon Gate USA, Untouchable 2010)
*
The was the match where CIMA selected Ricochet as his tag team partner and the new Warriors member. This is were Ricochet became a legit star in Dragon Gate. They invested in him, and it paid off eventually. The match was good, it was your typical DG tag, but not a rollercoaster as you would expect given the names. The pace was mostly steady and the action was not balls-to-the walls crazy. It was simply a very good match with the story emphasis on Ricochet.
*Rating: ***3/4*


*Speed Muscle vs. SHINGO & Dragon Kid (Dragon Gate USA, Open The Freedom Gate)*

Okay, I used to have this match at ****1/2, but after few more re-watches, I give this a full boat. I just can't find anything wrong with this, and I know I might get few laughs for this rating. The key to the match's success were the subplots of Kid/Yoshino and SHINGO/Doi rivarlies. This match exploited the DG tag team style to perfection, and the second half was balls-to-the–walls frenzy, dramatic and exciting. Some awe inspiring sequences and super believable nearfalls. The selling was highly acceptable too. The best match in DGUSA history, and the best modern tag team match, together with GoBashi/K-Office, XXX/AMW, DemBoys/Steenerico and AngleBenoit/EdgeRey ( I feel like I'm missing one).
*Rating: ******


*YAMATO vs. Davey Richards (Dragon Gate USA, Open The Freedom Gate)*

This match is overlooked by the more attractive, but not necessarily better SHINGO/Davey classic. The key difference, IMO, that makes this match better is YAMATO's superb work. Nothing against SHINGO, of course, I'm a huge fan, but YAMATO is simply better when it comes to small things. Both guys are an awesome watch, but I find YAMATO's cunning and methodic game plans and approaches more appealing and intelligent. He's one of the best storytellers out there. I miss his charismatic heel schtick, and I hope he turns again somewhere down the road. Oh yeah, this match had an obligatory Davey Richards' Crowd Killer suicide dive. God, that shit was insane, thank God he toned it down.
*Rating: ****3/4*


----------



## Matt_Yoda

JoeRulz said:


> Random DGUSA re-watch session:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate USA, Open The Untouchable Gate)
> *
> This was a helluva match, the epitome of Dragon Gate's mid-card style between the two of the fastest wrestlers out there. This was their second match in DGUSA, and Yoshino is looking to even the score. The pace was typical where they build to a frenzy finishing stretch, but they managed to make everything look much faster and sooo smooth. Great, simple and effective storytelling about two athletes knowing everything about each other.
> *Rating: *****
> 
> 
> *Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate USA, Open The Northern Gate)*
> 
> 2 out of 3 Falls, their last DGUSA match. While not as great as their previous encounter, this was still very good. It's not easy to work a 2/3 Falls match that goes under 20 minutes and make everything look credible and believable in the meantime, but they did a good job there. Two relatively quick falls were booked good and looked believeable, so they worked a little bit longer 3rd fall, and created an exciting finishing stretch. With 5-8 more minutes dedicated to the first two falls, this could've been an instant classic, but there's no reason to complain really, because this shit was good.
> *Rating: ***1/2*
> 
> 
> *Naruki Doi vs. Bryan Danielson (Dragon Gate USA, Open The Untouchable Gate)
> *
> Good God, this is incredible, and even better every time I watch it. It's just an amazing match between the two of the best in the world, great modern Junior match. Simple and effective storytelling with a strategy focus, good selling, great counters, defensive and offensive moves, exciting finishing stretch, etc. This match was almost perfect. The Chicago crowd was fucking great here.
> *Rating: ****3/4*
> 
> *
> Bryan Danielson vs. SHINGO (Dragon Gate USA, Enter The Dragon 2010)*
> 
> Although this felt little too formulatic, it's still a hell of a match, because they're so good, and they make it work, and since this is kind of a match that happens only once, it works very well. It was nothing special until the finishing stretch, tbh, you have your basic control segments from both, but the final 7-8 minutes are fantastic, and they make everything worth waiting. Great match after all.
> *Rating: ****1/4*
> 
> 
> *Bryan Danielson vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate USA, Untouchable 2010)*
> 
> This classic is always overlooked by the Dragon/SHINGO match, and it's not really fair, because this match is better. Just greatness of a match with two strong characters. YAMATO is such an awesome wrestler, I miss his heel days. Such a prick, but somehow a loveable one. Anyway, this was a time when Dragon has already returned in WWE, and he was the US Champion here, so I was both shocked and impressed with the way he worked the match. He held nothing back, and was bumping around as it was 2006. Fucking A! Another fantastic, modern Junior match. One of my favorite modern matches. The post-match attack from Moxley did a good job in building their match tomorrow night (Danielson's last DGUSA match).
> *Rating: ****3/4 *
> 
> 
> *Bryan Danielson vs. Jon Moxley (Dragon Gate USA, Way Of The Ronin 2010)*
> 
> Danielson's last DGUSA match, and it was a very good brawl against Moxley. They had a good mini feud filled with intensity, and it showed in this match, the storytelling was really good here. There's nothing like a badass match filled with the mix of stiff strikes and painful holds. This is Danielson's weakest DGUSA match, but it's still very good shit, which tells you how stellar his mini DGUSA run was. If WWE ever decides to fully invest in these two's potential rivarly down the road, it'll be a must-see TV.
> *Rating: ***3/4*
> 
> 
> *SHINGO vs. Dragon Kid (Dragon Gate USA, Untouchable 2010)*
> 
> Excellent match between the former tag team partners. You'll rarely find the speed vs. power story told and executed like here. Those two formulas (tag partners collide and speed vs. power) were simple, but showcased perfectly. The pace of the match was excellent, they built things slowly, with SHINGO dominating and Dragon Kid making comebacks, the finishing stretch was awesome, and the crowd was behind them all the time.
> *Rating: ****1/4
> *
> 
> *The Spiked Mohicans vs. Speed Muscle (Dragon Gate USA, Untouchable 2010)
> *
> The was the match where CIMA selected Ricochet as his tag team partner and the new Warriors member. This is were Ricochet became a legit star in Dragon Gate. They invested in him, and it paid off eventually. The match was good, it was your typical DG tag, but not a rollercoaster as you would expect given the names. The pace was mostly steady and the action was not balls-to-the walls crazy. It was simply a very good match with the story emphasis on Ricochet.
> *Rating: ***3/4*
> 
> 
> *Speed Muscle vs. SHINGO & Dragon Kid (Dragon Gate USA, Open The Freedom Gate)*
> 
> Okay, I used to have this match at ****1/2, but after few more re-watches, I give this a full boat. I just can't find anything wrong with this, and I know I might get few laughs for this rating. The key to the match's success were the subplots of Kid/Yoshino and SHINGO/Doi rivarlies. This match exploited the DG tag team style to perfection, and the second half was balls-to-the–walls frenzy, dramatic and exciting. Some awe inspiring sequences and super believable nearfalls. The selling was highly acceptable too. The best match in DGUSA history, and the best modern tag team match, together with GoBashi/K-Office, XXX/AMW, DemBoys/Steenerico and AngleBenoit/EdgeRey ( I feel like I'm missing one).
> *Rating: ******
> 
> 
> *YAMATO vs. Davey Richards (Dragon Gate USA, Open The Freedom Gate)*
> 
> This match is overlooked by the more attractive, but not necessarily better SHINGO/Davey classic. The key difference, IMO, that makes this match better is YAMATO's superb work. Nothing against SHINGO, of course, I'm a huge fan, but YAMATO is simply better when it comes to small things. Both guys are an awesome watch, but I find YAMATO's cunning and methodic game plans and approaches more appealing and intelligent. He's one of the best storytellers out there. I miss his charismatic heel schtick, and I hope he turns again somewhere down the road. Oh yeah, this match had an obligatory Davey Richards' Crowd Killer suicide dive. God, that shit was insane, thank God he toned it down.
> *Rating: ****3/4*


All those matches were sick, I can't fault you at all for giving Speed Muscle vs. Shingo/Kid 5 Stars, an absolutely incredible tag match that got overlooked in a sea of classic matches from that time period. All of Danielson's and Davey's matches were incredible no doubt and YAMATO has always been underrated in the DG pecking order (even I overlooked his run until his babyface turn admittedly). I got to go see Shingo vs. Dragon Kid again though, can't remember it as well as I'd like. Great reviews.


----------



## EmbassyForever

What is your opinion about Shingo vs Richards? i heard great stuff about this match and never seen it...


----------



## Matt_Yoda

EmbassyForever said:


> What is your opinion about Shingo vs Richards? i heard great stuff about this match and never seen it...


Absolutely incredible match, both guys bought the intensity and the body work was great, not to the extent of Doi/Danielson but still good. They work at a strong pace and hit the right spots at the right times, in typical DragonGate style they pick it up at the end with some insane sequences and a hot finish. Can't recommend this enough, as a matter of fact you can't go wrong with any of Richards's DGUSA matches but this one is the standout and rightfully so.
_________

DGUSA Freedom Fight 2011 DVD Trailer:


----------



## Chismo

Another random re-watch session:


- Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jon Moxley (DGUSA, Untouchable 2010) Street Fight ******
- Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jon Moxley (DGUSA, Bushido: Code of the Warrior 2010) "I Quit" Match *****1/4*

Two great grudge encounters from the awesome feud. These two hardcore matches felt like good old slugfests from the 80s, because these were not the weapons spotfests, the key element was telling a simple and effective story about their violent feud, and the weapons usage was kept to logical minimum. Both matches showcased and reflected the bloody nature of the violent rivarly pretty damn good, and they had a tremendous storyline backup with Jacobs coming in DGUSA to grapple for the titles, but was forced to enter into one last blood feud, against Jon Moxley. Anyway, I really, really love these matches, this is how hardcore matches need to be booked.

*
Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki (ROH, Glory By Honor I)*

10 years later, this match still stands as one of the most brutal matches in America. Hard-hitting, tactical war between two stiff fuckers. The storytelling about Joe being the first one in ROH who can make Low Ki his own bitch was great. This was also the first Fight Without Honor, and tbh, I don't know what they meant with that gimmick, because all the ''dishonor'' they did was the lack of handshake, otherwise it was a regular wrestling match. That minor grip aside, this encounter is epic.
*Rating: ****1/4*

*
Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH, 1 Year Anniversary Show)*

Great match, old school innovative ROH style slugfest with a ton of smart wrestling and great character playing where the emphasis is on wrestlers' game plans and strategies, there are stories told about their ambitions, arsenals, strengths and weaknesses. I miss this old school, strong style from ROH where wrestling seemed so natural, legit and was batshit entertaining.
*Rating: *****


*Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH, Midnight Express Reunion)*

Another excellent old school ROH match, it was a strategic and psychological war. The most simple and effective storytelling there is – you have two guys playing their roles to perfection, telling a story about their personalities, game plans, tactics, strengths and weaknesses. Just awesome. The selling of every damn thing was brilliant, and the commentary was fantastic, it was like listening to two legit sports experts. Small things and details matter.
*Rating: ****1/4*


*The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black (ROH, Tag Title Classic)*

An excellent showcase of great tag team action and fantastic athleticism, this is truly a tag team classic. I miss the heel Wolves, they were very entertaining back then, especially Richards, he was such a vicious midget prick, he's so natural asshole heel. They used plenty of psychology by trying to get into their opponents' heads. Anyway, the storytelling was great in this one, the Wolves had the advantage throughout the match, because their tag team experience was more important than Dragon's and Black's singles qualities, of course. Also, the Wolves' strategies were awesome, especially after they smelled blood in Dragon's injured leg. The selling was top notch here. This match could've been even more awesome with better presentation, because the booking failed to create more effective time limit drama, and, of course, there is this stupid idiotic ref Todd Sinclair, I cringe every time when I see him officiating a match, his presence makes everything shittier and it ruins things for me sometimes, and this match was a perfect example. He's even worse that Earl Hebner in TNA.
*Rating: ****1/4*


*AJ Styles vs. Paul London (ROH, Night of the Grudges)
*
I hope people did not forget this epic match. This was almost perfect, with few more minutes it would enter the ***** territory, no doubt about it. Another old school ROH strong style classic. There was a shitload of smart, innovative wrestling, mind games and the selling was great too. The storytelling was off the charts, you could feel the tensions boiling between them, step by step. I loved the finish, it played out so well after everything that happened in the match. Hot crowd, awesome atmosphere, great commentary. One of my favorite ROH matches.
*Rating: ****1/2*









EmbassyForever said:


> What is your opinion about Shingo vs Richards? i heard great stuff about this match and never seen it...


Incredible match, easily Top 3 in DGUSA.


----------



## Lane

Shingo vs Richards was very entertaining until Davey did his "im going to fly over my oponets head with this suicide dive and kill the crowd" dive and I had a King of The Hill "God damnit, Davey" moment.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw - 16 Carat Gold 2012*

Day 1

*1. Alternate Four Way*
Emil Sitoci vs Noam Dar vs Jonathan Gresham vs Michael Dante
***

2. Yoshihito Sasaki vs Bad Bones
***1/4

3. Drake Younger vs Karsten Beck
**

4. Ricky Marvin vs Axeman
***

5. Doug Williams vs Johnny Moss
***

6. Emil Sitoci vs Tommy End
***

7. Zack Sabre Jr vs Jon Ryan
****

8. Daisuke Sekimoto & Freddy Stahl vs Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker
****

9. El Generico vs Marty Scurll
***3/4

10. Finlay vs Sami Callihan
***1/4

Day 2

1. Drake Younger vs Michael Dante
**1/4

2. 2Face vs Jay Skillet vs Robert Dreissker vs Kim Ray
**3/4

3. Noam Dar vs Axeman
***

4. Sami Callihan vs Marty Scurll vs Jonathan Gresham
***1/4

5. Ricky Marvin vs Tommy End
***3/4

6. Absolute Andy & Bad Bones vs Jon Ryan & Doug Williams
**3/4

7. Zack Sabre Jr vs Yoshihito Sasaki
****

8. El Generico vs Karsten Beck
***1/2

9. Finlay vs Johnny Moss
***

*10. wXw Unified World Wrestling Title*
Big Van Walter vs Daisuke Sekimoto
****1/2

Day 3

1. El Generico vs Johnny Moss
***

2. Zack Sabre Jr vs Tommy End
***1/2

3. Chris Rush & Aaron Insane vs Jay Skillet & Jonathan Gresham
**

4. Absolute Andy & Bad Bones vs Drake Younger & Mike Schwarz
**1/4

5. Noam Dar vs Jon Ryan
**1/4

*6. World of Sport Rules*
Finlay vs Johnny Kidd
****

7. Karsten Beck, Robert Dreissker, Yoshihito Sasaki & Axeman vs Big Van Walter, Daisuke Sekimoto, 2Face & Kim Ray
****

8. Michael Dante vs Doug Williams
**

9. Ricky Marvin & Emil Sitoci vs The LDRS of the New School
****

10. El Generico vs Tommy End
***3/4​
If anyone wants the entire weekend including the Bonus Disc. Message me on here. $30 posted to anywhere in the world.


----------



## RKing85

watched SteenWolf last night. Last two matches were outstanding. ****1/4 to Young Bucks and Futureshock, and ****3/4 for the Ladder match between Generico and Steen.


----------



## Chismo

*AR Fox vs. Ricochet* and *Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak & Orange Cassidy vs. The Super Smash Brothers & Rich Swann* signed for EVOLVE 17. Fuck yeah at Orange Cassidy.


----------



## KingKicks

JoeRulz said:


> - Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jon Moxley (DGUSA, Untouchable 2010) Street Fight ******
> - Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jon Moxley (DGUSA, Bushido: Code of the Warrior 2010) "I Quit" Match *****1/4*


Really need to check these two out. I've still only seen one Moxley match (vs. Danielson) and thought he was pretty damn good.


----------



## geraldinhio

Random TNA rewatches:

*Samoa Joe vs Chris Sabin No Surrender 200*

A great little gem here that more often than not gets overlooked a lot. By far and away my favourite single match from Sabin. It was a great subtle subtle squash but Sabin looked very impressive in his comeback and really made his offence matter. Announcers really did a great job putting over both wrestlers and put over Sabin's comebacks perfect pointing out how nobody was able to sustain any serious offence on Joe. Joe , as all of his early TNA run looked like a fucking monster. Match served it's purpose exactly . Joe looked dominant as hell but Sabin managed to come out looking great despite his limited offence. A great match from overall a great show.

****1/4


*Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles Turning point 2005*

These two hat a scorcher of a match in the Super X cup Final at Sacrifice 2005 but this topped it. My favourite AJ match ever and to me is TNA's best match ever. Just simply superb. Was a lot more heated since the backstory was AJ wanted revenge after Joe viciously taking out Daniels. AJ comes out like a house on fire and the match is alot more centred around brawling then a lot of their encounters. It's the first time in Joe's TNA career where Joe is fighting not just to block AJ's offence but fights desperately to not suffer his first loss.

Joe's offence here was as brutal as I've ever seen. Numerous cringe moments from just vicious stiff kicks and strikes, AJ sold everything perfect and Samoa Joe showing desperation for the first time(the finish being a perfect example) was excellent. Awesome match with an electric crowd leads to a TNA classic. Love everything about this match and was very tempted to give it the full five and even holds up after numerous rewatches. To hell I'm gonna go the distance. For what it was to me it was pretty damn perfect.

***** 

*Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels Final Resolution 2006*

Commentators putting over that Daniel's mightn't be a 100% due to concussions suffered from a vicious beating previous from Joe. They put over Joe as he enters who is now 7 months into his undefeated streak and wearing the towel stained with Daniel's blood but put over Daniel's as the longest reigning X champ ever. Crowd has that big match feel as their hot from the get go but I recall correctly this was a great show up to this. Daniels uses his speed and experience to gain upper hand 
in the opening dodgeing Joe's strikes. Daniels tries to continue this stragedy but to no avail. Joe goes onto to destroy Daniels with Daniels trying to protect his head. Back and fourth for a while but kicks into gear when Daniel's hits a sick running DVD. Wow.

Joe really lives up to his Submission Machine name as he counters Daniel's desperation offence into brutal submissions. Mark out moment as Joe hits a rana and turns him inside out with a clothesline. Match spills to the outside where Joe gains upperhand and drills Daniel's with an OLE OLE kick with Joe busting him open and going after the wound with the commentators putting over the concussions again. Daniels is hurt as Joe continues his array of strikes. 

Daniels counters out of desperation for Angle wings but is too hurt and falls and Joe hits a sick running kick and knee in the corner and hits the muscle buster. Rear naked choke to follow but Daniels somehow reaches the ropes. Daniels is badly hurt . Mike Tenay made mention that if Daniels continues, he’s going to suffer from a similar situation as Bret Hart back in WCW after a concussion that followed with more concussions as he continued wrestling thereafter. AJ Styles now came down with concern for Daniels. Christopher couldn’t even stand anymore, this was very serious as Joe now brought Daniels into the Muscle Buster position and hit it off on the steal chair followed with vicious stiff kicks to the head. He rentlessly continues with soccer kicks to the head . Daniels is out cold as Joe is killing him with knees . AJ throws in the towel to finally end this. Really great drama and Joe continues to look like the most dominant wrestler in TNA. Daniels took a hell of a beating to his credit. The stoppage ending was perfect here. Great stuff.

****1/2


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - All Star Weekend Night 1*

1. Hook Bomberry, Top Gun Talwar, Ronin & Davey Richards vs Disco Machine, Excalibur & Los Luchas
***

2. Chris Hero vs Chris Sabin
***1/2

3. Petey Williams vs Jonny Storm
***

4. The Havana Pitbulls vs Puma & Kendo Kashin
***

5. Bryan Danielson vs James Gibson
***3/4

6. Chris Bosh, Scott Lost & Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky, Frankie Kazarian & Quicksilver
***1/4

7. Christopher Daniels vs Alex Shelley
***

8. AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe
****

9. Super Dragon vs El Generico vs Kevin Steen
***3/4​


----------



## EmbassyForever

*AAW Bound By Hate 2012 review: *

Mr. Miller vs. Austin Mannix - **

MsChif vs. Angelus Layne - N/A (didn't watched it)

Josh Raymond & Christian Able vs. Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine vs. Awesome Threesome - **3/4
Some cool spots but sloppy. Still a long and good match.

Colt Cabana vs. Mason Beck - *

Davey Richards vs. Sami Callihan - ****1/4
Awesome non-stop action match. MOTYC IMO.

Louis Lyndon vs. Jesse Emerson - **

Shane Hollister & Markus Crane vs. Dan Lawrence & Gregory Iron - N/A (can't stand Iron's matches, sorry)

*AAW Heritage Title match:*
Michael Elgin vs. Kyle O'Reily - ***1/2
Very good hard-hitting, the last second were really great.

*6-man tag match:*
Silas Young & Irish Airbourne vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Arik Cannon & BJ Whitmer - ***
Very good but went wayyyyy too long.. Silas Young is awesome.​


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA - Open The Ultimate Gate 2012*

1. Rich Swann vs AR Fox
***

2. The Scene vs Bobby Fish & Tommy Dreamer
**

3. Sami Callihan vs BxB Hulk
**3/4

4. Sabu & Jon Davis vs The DUF
*1/2

5. Akira Tozawa vs Masaaki Mochizuki
****

6. Samuray Del Sol vs Johnny Vandal
*

7. PAC vs Low Ki
***3/4

*8. Open The United Gate Titles*
Masato Yoshino & Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor
****

*DGUSA - Mercury Rising 2012*

1. Bobby Fish vs Jon Davis
**1/2

2. Arik Cannon vs AR Fox
**3/4

3. Sami Callihan vs Sabu
*1/2

4. Samuray Del Sol vs Lince Dorado vs Chuck Taylor vs El Generico vs CIMA vs Rich Swann
***3/4

5. The Scene vs Los Ben Dejos
**

*6. Open The Freedom Gate Title*
Johnny Gargano vs Masato Yoshino
****

7. Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk & Low Ki vs Masaaki Mochizuki, PAC & Ricochet
****1/4 


*PWS - Five Year Anniversary*

Night 1

1. Adam Cole & Davey Richards vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4

2. Alex Reynolds vs AR Fox
**

*3. PWS Tag Team Title Gauntlet*
The Nasty Boys vs Enhancement Talent vs Team Energy vs Mark Modest & Mike Matixx vs The Phat Pack
DUD

4. Samuray Del Sol vs Mil Mascaras
*

5. Vader vs 2 Cold Scorpio
***

6. Dan Maff & Tommy Dreamer vs Reality Check
**

7. 8 Man Tag Team Match featuring Star Man from the New Jack Shoot
DUD

8. Dynomite vs Freight Train
DUD

9. Veda Scott vs Brittney Savage
*1/2

10. Tony Nese & Sami Callihan vs KAI & The Great Muta
**

Night 2

1. Pinkie Sanchez vs Mike Dennis
**1/4

2. Starman vs Taka Suzuki vs AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol
**1/2

3. Scott Steiner vs Dan Maff
**1/2

4. Simon Dean vs Phantasio
DUD

5. Tony Nese vs KAI
***

6. Alexxis Neveah vs Brittney Savage
DUD

7. The Sheik vs Tommy Dreamer
**3/4

8. Jay Lethal & Devon Moore vs Vader & 2 Cold Scorpio
***

9. Dynomite vs Freight Train
DUD

10. Kevin Matthews vs Sami Callihan
**1/2​


----------



## smitlick

DVDs for cheap and such

TitleMatchWrestling.com Shoot with Terry Funk & Manny Fernandez
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088620...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

PWG Kurt RussellReunion 3
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088781...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

ROH Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17089105...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_650wt_1186

ROH Return of the 187
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088840...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

ROH Final Battle 2003
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17089135...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 4
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17089135...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

wXw Mannheim Mayhem 2012
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088789...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

ROH Fifth Year Festival NYC
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088832...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

ROH Man Up
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088832...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_617wt_1186

ROH Glory By Honor V Night 1
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088840...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

ROH All Star Extravaganza III
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17088840...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

PWS - Legends Show In Miami
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170891504783#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## EmbassyForever

Some matches i watched recently:

Final Battle 2009 - Eddie Kingston vs Chris Hero: ***1/2
Glory by Honor V, Night 2 - KENTA vs Bryan Danielson - *****
PWG BOLA 2008, Night 2 - Kenny Omega, Chuck Taylor and Joey Ryan vs Davey Richards, Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs El Generico, Nick Jackson and Necro Butcher - :lmao :lol
Death Before Dishonor 3 - Austin Aries vs CM Punk: ****1/2
Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 3: 1-2-3 Kid vs El Generico: ***3/4
ROH Rising Above 2007 - Austin Aries vs Nigel McGuinness: ****3/4
ROH Final Battle 2009 - Kevin Steen and El Generico vs Young Bucks: ****1/4
ROH 6th Anniversary Show - KENTA vs. Nigel McGuinness: ****1/4
DGUSA Untouchable 2010 - Shingo vs Davey Richards: ****3/4
ROH Take No Prisoners: KENTA & Tyler Black vs Katushiko Nakajima & Austin Aries: ****1/4


----------



## Caponex75

How good of quality does anybody have of Aries vs. Guinness from Rising Above? I need a new version.


----------



## Cactus

It's no secret that I really don't enjoy Davey Richard's matches and I try to avoid them when possible (I only watch them when he's wrestling on a full show that I'm watching), however AAW has booked him against my two current favorite indy talents so I'm checking them out. Just try and keep that in mind and don't try and think I'm watching the matches just to solely hate on Richards.

*Davey Richards vs Fit Finlay - AAW Scars and Stripes*
This was structured much better than any Richards match I've seen before. The match felt very 'sectioned' as apposed to randomly throwing things like comebacks and reversals together and seeing what sticks with the crowd. However, that doesn't mean it's an instant classic. The opening matwork section was decent enough but Finlay's control section felt surprisingly dull and Richard's comeback was full of no-selling and that DAVEYTENSITY which we have grown to hate.
**** 

*Davey Richards vs Sami Callihan - AAW Bound By Hate*
This got off to a god-awful start with both men trading elbows in indywank fashion. The announcers hype up how Callihan doesn't want to wrestle, he wants to fight. This would be all fine and dandy if Callihan wasn't going for stretch mufflers and other complicated submission holds right of the bat. There really was no sense of structure until the mid-point of the match when Davey got his leg worked over and to his credit, he keeps selling it until the end of the match and his injured leg is a consistent theme in this match right until the bell rings. He does need to realize however, there is much more to selling than holding your leg and limping. He would limp, kick with perfect technique and then go back to limping around the ring. I do appreciate that Davey made an effort here to sell but if tearing your leg to shit isn't going to stop your pulling out your moves, where the threat? Davey was limping all over the place but never really showed signs that he was in serious peril.

I will also give this match credit that it's finishing stretch was quite captivating and didn't insult my intelligence like a lot of Richard's match do with their overabundance of near-falls and what not. The ending of this match was pretty exciting stuff but it's a shame the rest of the match is tainted by a horrendous opening section and Davey's weak selling (but hey, at least he wasn't no selling).
***3/4*


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - The Nightmare Begins*


Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs. All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) - **1/4

Davey Richards vs. Mike Mondo - **1/4

*Proving Ground - Four Corner Survival*
Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/4

*Radio Wars*
The Briscoes vs. Totally Awesome (Chris Silvio & Paredyse) - DUD

Jay Lethal vs. Michael Elgin - **3/4

*ROH World Title*
Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards - ***3/4

*Texas Death Match*
Charlie Haas vs. Jay Briscoe - **1/4


_Nothing much to see here if you’ve watched the SBG Road Rage episodes, Steen/Edwards was better then the SITS matchup and the FCS was pretty fun while it lasted._ 



*Dragon Gate USA - Untouchable 2012 iPPV*


Jon Davis vs. Jake Manning - *

Chuck Taylor vs. Rich Swann - **1/4

The Super Smash Brothers (Player Uno & Stupefied) vs. The Scene (Caleb Konley & Scott Reed) - **

Ricochet vs. YAMATO - ***

D.U.F. (Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez) vs. N8 Matteson & Derrick Ryze - *

Masada vs. Pinkie Sanchez - *

CIMA & AR Fox vs. El Generico & Samuray Del Sol - ****

*Open The Freedom Gate*
Johnny Gargano vs. Akira Tozawa - ***3/4


_Thank god for a great tag match and a very good title defense because up until then this show was flat out bad. Ricochet & YAMATO clearly held back, the Taylor match made no sense, Masada’s intro into DUGSA was forgettable as much as D.U.F.’s run has been and The Scene continue to be an anchor around the midcard dragging down anyone who goes against them._
​


----------



## EmbassyForever

KingCrash said:


> *ROH - The Nightmare Begins*
> 
> 
> Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs. All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) - **1/4
> 
> Davey Richards vs. Mike Mondo - **1/4
> 
> *Proving Ground - Four Corner Survival*
> Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/4
> 
> *Radio Wars*
> The Briscoes vs. Totally Awesome (Chris Silvio & Paredyse) - DUD
> 
> Jay Lethal vs. Michael Elgin - **3/4
> 
> *ROH World Title*
> Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards - ***3/4
> 
> *Texas Death Match*
> Charlie Haas vs. Jay Briscoe - **1/4
> 
> 
> _Nothing much to see here if you’ve watched the SBG Road Rage episodes, Steen/Edwards was better then the SITS matchup and the FCS was pretty fun while it lasted._ ​


How was the production for this DVD? because last time when they did a road rage edition to house show the DVD was as good as it was on TV (the Carolinas' double-shot).

--

This is just awesome: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fiTIBG6U1g&feature=player_embedded


----------



## KingCrash

The look was the same as the TV episodes, they just use the footage they film for the DVD and then cut it up for TV without any changes.


----------



## Chismo

Cactus said:


> It's no secret that I really don't enjoy Davey Richard's matches and I try to avoid them when possible (I only watch them when he's wrestling on a full show that I'm watching), however AAW has booked him against my two current favorite indy talents so I'm checking them out. Just try and keep that in mind and don't try and think I'm watching the matches just to solely hate on Richards.
> 
> *Davey Richards vs Fit Finlay - AAW Scars and Stripes*
> This was structured much better than any Richards match I've seen before. The match felt very 'sectioned' as apposed to randomly throwing things like comebacks and reversals together and seeing what sticks with the crowd. However, that doesn't mean it's an instant classic. The opening matwork section was decent enough but Finlay's control section felt surprisingly dull and Richard's comeback was full of no-selling and that DAVEYTENSITY which we have grown to hate.
> ****
> 
> *Davey Richards vs Sami Callihan - AAW Bound By Hate*
> This got off to a god-awful start with both men trading elbows in indywank fashion. The announcers hype up how Callihan doesn't want to wrestle, he wants to fight. This would be all fine and dandy if Callihan wasn't going for stretch mufflers and other complicated submission holds right of the bat. There really was no sense of structure until the mid-point of the match when Davey got his leg worked over and to his credit, he keeps selling it until the end of the match and his injured leg is a consistent theme in this match right until the bell rings. He does need to realize however, there is much more to selling than holding your leg and limping. He would limp, kick with perfect technique and then go back to limping around the ring. I do appreciate that Davey made an effort here to sell but if tearing your leg to shit isn't going to stop your pulling out your moves, where the threat? Davey was limping all over the place but never really showed signs that he was in serious peril.
> 
> I will also give this match credit that it's finishing stretch was quite captivating and didn't insult my intelligence like a lot of Richard's match do with their overabundance of near-falls and what not. The ending of this match was pretty exciting stuff but it's a shame the rest of the match is tainted by a horrendous opening section and Davey's weak selling (but hey, at least he wasn't no selling).
> ***3/4*


Your avatar is still GOATworthy, though.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Hot Off The Griddle*

1. Jigsaw & The Colony vs The Shard & The Swarm
***1/2

2. Archibald Peck vs Kobald
AMAZING.. Archie is just fantastic

3. The Throwbacks vs The Batiri
**3/4

4. Tianlong vs 17
N/A

5. The Young Bucks vs Darin Corbin & Arik Cannon
***1/4

6. 3.0 & The Spectral Envoy vs Tim Donst, Jakob Hammermeier & The Bravado Brothers
**3/4

*7. Grand Championship*
Eddie Kingston vs Kevin Steen
***1/2

8. Gran Akuma vs F.I.S.T.
**

9. El Generico vs Sara Del Rey
***3/4​


----------



## Platt

Highspots are just working through the ROH roster lol.


----------



## KingCrash

Those can't be the most exciting/interesting clips they had to sell that.


----------



## Cactus

KingCrash said:


> Those can't be the most exciting/interesting clips they had to sell that.


It's Roderick Strong, what do you expect?


----------



## KingCrash

You got a point there.

And SmartMark finally released the Hero interview they did in 2011 with him when he was first going to WWE and they also have an AR Fox Best Of The Indies comp already out.


----------



## Lane

Orderd the Hero comp. Close to ten hours overall. Ill probably do a review of the shoot(s)


----------



## Corey

Anyone seen JAPW Wild Card 4?


----------



## Lane

2011 Hero shoot so far

-Bull Pain and Necro Butcher had a match where Bull blasted Necro right between the eyes with his bat. Ther show where Necro tore a chunk out of his arm Hero stole the bat and him and a few other guys bought a Spiderman pinatta for Necro to bust open. (Hero even brings the bat into the camera to tell the whole story)

-Nate Webb knocked 2 of his front teeth out and was pissed but tryd to stay cool about it. Ian Rotten was talking to the building manager and the manager was kicking them out so he was pissed. Nate Webb threw a devils pitchfork from a different promotions show right across Ians face leading to Ian threatning Nate Webb and for Webb who Hero says is one of the most chill dudes even to tell Ian he would slice his throat. Hero and the Thomassilis held back Ian until Ian pulled a fork. The Thomasilis took off and Ian stabbed Hero in the arm with the fork. Ian went out back and Nate went out a few mins later and they hugged it out

-Mike Quackenbush wanted CHIKARA wrestlers to be moles on message boards to start up talk about chikara

-Hero was making 75 bucks in CHIKARA in 04 and in 06 asked for a raise. He got the raise of 5 bucks. He e maild Quack and Quack said he would pay Hero a hundred per show but wanted Hero to talk to ROH about working with CHIKARA

-He spent 2 days on trains and slept on a park bench just to have lunch with Johnny Saint

-Quack told Hero it was best for him not to come to a show that was 10 mins from his house that had Johnny Kidd vs Johnny Saint

-The reason Hero left CHIKARA was because he exchanged inapropiate text messages with Shane Storms then girlfriend and it left alot of guys uncomfortable and not wanting Hero in a position of power.

Still alot to cover. Great shoot so far.


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - Enter The Dragon 2012 iPPV*


Masada vs. Jake Manning - *

The Scene (Caleb Konley & Scott Reed) vs. Zero Gravity (Bret Gakiya & CJ Esparza) - *1/2

Samuray Del Sol vs. Shane Hollister - **1/4

The Super Smash Brothers (Player Uno & Stupefied) vs. D.U.F. (Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez) - **1/2

*I Quit Match*
Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - ***3/4

YAMATO vs. Jon Davis - **3/4

El Generico vs. Akira Tozawa - ***1/2

*Open The United Gate Titles*
Ricochet & Rich Swann vs. CIMA & AR Fox - ***3/4

_Better show then Untouchable 2012 even though YAMATO/Davis was disappointing and the rest of the undercard was largely unmemorable with Hollister/Del Sol getting little time and SSB/D.U.F. never getting to what they do in other promotions. The crowd also hurt the last two matches which would have been so much better if people cared._



*SMV Best On The Indies: So You Think You Can Fly? - The AR Fox Story*


*CZW 2/13/10 - Opportunity Knocks*
AR Fox vs. Aaron Arbo vs. Unbreakable Andy - **1/4

*CZW 5/8/10*
AR Fox vs. Jonathan Gresham - **3/4

*CZW 8/7/10*
AR Fox vs. Facade - **

*CZW 8/14/10*
AR Fox vs. Ruckus - **1/2

*IPW 11/6/10 *
AR Fox vs. Jake Christ - **1/4

*IPW 1/1/11*
AR Fox vs. Ricochet - ***

*CZW 1/7/11 *
AR Fox vs. Orange Cassidy - *

*IPW 3/5/11*
AR Fox vs. Louis Lyndon - **1/2

*CZW 4/9/11 - Best Of The Best Opening Round*
AR Fox vs. Sami Callihan vs. Jake Crist - **1/2

*CZW 5/14/11 - CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
AR Fox vs. Adam Cole - ***

*IPW 6/18/11 - IPW Mid-American Title*
AR Fox vs. Chrisjen Hayme - **3/4

*NWA Force-1 7/8/11 - JT Roberts Tour de Force Opening Round*
AR Fox vs. Lince Dorado - ***

*IPW 10/1/11 *
AR Fox vs. Arik Cannon - **3/4

*Beyond Wrestling 10/2/11 - No Disqualification*
AR Fox vs. RD Evans - ***

*AIW 10/2/11 *
AR Fox vs. Uhaa Nation - ***1/4

*CZW 10/7/11 - CZW World Heavyweight Title*
AR Fox vs. Devon Moore - **

*CZW 11/12/11 - Winner gets CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title shot*
AR Fox vs. Ryan McBride - **3/4

*IPW 11/15/11 - IPW Junior Heavyweight Title*
AR Fox vs. Ricochet - ***1/4

*AIW 11/25/11 *
AR Fox vs. Uhaa Nation - ***1/2

*CZW 12/3/11 - CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
AR Fox vs. Sami Callihan - ***

*CZW 1/14/12*
AR Fox vs. Uhaa Nation - ***

_Unless you have the pressing need to listen to the interview with Fox there's no need to buy this just for 2 of the series with Uhaa Nation in AIW and a handful of other matches among the forgettable rest._​


----------



## THECHAMPION

Lane said:


> 2011 Hero shoot so far
> 
> -Bull Pain and Necro Butcher had a match where Bull blasted Necro right between the eyes with his bat. Ther show where Necro tore a chunk out of his arm Hero stole the bat and him and a few other guys bought a Spiderman pinatta for Necro to bust open. (Hero even brings the bat into the camera to tell the whole story)
> 
> -Nate Webb knocked 2 of his front teeth out and was pissed but tryd to stay cool about it. Ian Rotten was talking to the building manager and the manager was kicking them out so he was pissed. Nate Webb threw a devils pitchfork from a different promotions show right across Ians face leading to Ian threatning Nate Webb and for Webb who Hero says is one of the most chill dudes even to tell Ian he would slice his throat. Hero and the Thomassilis held back Ian until Ian pulled a fork. The Thomasilis took off and Ian stabbed Hero in the arm with the fork. Ian went out back and Nate went out a few mins later and they hugged it out
> 
> -Mike Quackenbush wanted CHIKARA wrestlers to be moles on message boards to start up talk about chikara
> 
> -Hero was making 75 bucks in CHIKARA in 04 and in 06 asked for a raise. He got the raise of 5 bucks. He e maild Quack and Quack said he would pay Hero a hundred per show but wanted Hero to talk to ROH about working with CHIKARA
> 
> -He spent 2 days on trains and slept on a park bench just to have lunch with Johnny Saint
> 
> -Quack told Hero it was best for him not to come to a show that was 10 mins from his house that had Johnny Kidd vs Johnny Saint
> 
> -The reason Hero left CHIKARA was because he exchanged inapropiate text messages with Shane Storms then girlfriend and it left alot of guys uncomfortable and not wanting Hero in a position of power.
> 
> Still alot to cover. Great shoot so far.


Does he get into why he and Kingston don't get along? 

I'm really interested in hearing about that.


----------



## Lane

Rest of Hero shoot. Some taken from another forum as it would of been what I said anyways.

- Super Dragon is legit and is how you think he is in real life. Doesn't take shit from anyone and tells it how it is. Hero thought he was a dick at first but came to like him over time.

- He tried to get into DG through Horiguchi when he wrestled him at the 2006 BOLA but nothing came of it.

- Lots of good words about Human Tornado. He said the hardest thing about their fued was trying to get Tornado real heat because he was still getting cheered while beating up on Candice because he was so popular. Tornado also blew his knee about before their cage match and still gutted it out.

- Him and Necro have been friends for years but had a falling out of sorts in 2007 when, long story short, Necro thought there was something going between Chris and the girl he was seeing. Necro tried fighting him at a show, then just avoided him for months after. Necro then started suffering from a staph infection and it was Hero who convinced him to go to the hospital for it, and they were fine ever since.

- Ki was pissed at him a couple times over dumb shit. One time Ki's ribs were injured and they worked a match where Hero worked them over and Ki thought he was legit trying to hurt or injure him. Another time they worked a show and Ki got mad because Hero did a double stomp in his match.

- The ASW show where he wrestled Ki, Kingston and Necro in a fourway made for a good story. At this point in time fans were begining to turn on him for his title reign and all three dudes kinda disliked him at this point (the Kingston heat is 100% legit or they are the biggest bullshitters in the business). Hero won in underwhelming fashion then tried to cut a promo after to get the fans back on side, but Kingston was sitting in the corner of the ring mocking him. They exchanged words and then had a brawl which I'm pretty sure is on the DVD, which was totally legit. After the show Hero went to the merch table instead of the lockerroom so that he could sell some DVDs and give Kingston time to cool off. he then got told that Low Ki had "requested his presence". He went to the lockerroom and Ki had pretty much held everyone there waiting for him so Ki could yell at him and give him a dressing down in front of everyone. Ki then had words with him after and basically said Heo was disrespectfl and unprofessional blah blah blah. Ki quote "I've been around the world, motherfucker". 

- 2008 BOLA finals vs Ki: Ki was an asshole and him punting Hero's nose open was not cool, and he never bothered to ask Hero if he was ok. But overall he sucked it up and he thought the match was great. Good words about Ki as a worker, but he's a "weird dude". Takes himself too serious and is a bit of a mark. We all knew that though. 

- PAC: awesome worker and guy, but way too hard on himself and pushes himself too hard. 

- Joey Ryan: fun to wrestle, but can never get the right heat - always cheered as a heel, always booed as a face.

- The title switch with Danielson before Danielson went to WWE: Danielson's one of his favourite guys to work and the match was great. Didn't give a shit about the booking, was just happy to be a part of a great moment.

- Tozawa's breakout match: Hadn't seen much of Tozawa before he came to PWG. Generico legit KO'd him the night before so Tozawa was nervous, but the match was great and the crowd helped a lot. 

- He really likes PWG because it has a fun atmosphere. Shows could be shorter but that's his only complaint.

- WrestleReunion was a great experience for him. Apart from him and Steen seeing Mean Gene naked.

Him and Ki don't have each other at all (he said they are civil), and they only had a handful of matches together.

ROH section of the Hero shoot:

- He wrestled Danielson at TPI 2005(?) while Danielson was ROH champ. Gabe didn't want Danielson to lose and put up a huff about it, but Ian wanted Hero vs Cannon in the second round, and Danielson had no problem putting Hero over.

- ROH wasn't doing great business in 2005, even with the Kobashi shows. Gabe brought in Hero for a one shot match with Danielson as he had a win over him and they were trying to bring in outside guys for Danielson to defend against in an attempt to draw more. Never planned on it being anything more than one match. He never wanted to go to ROH and be lost in scramble in an undercard scramble match or whatever, so he took the match with Danielson.

- Sadly the story about Zandig throwing Mike Burns down a flight of stairs it not true. Zandig did however get pissy over working with ROH after he had already agreed to the doubleshot with them.

- Hero vs Danielson drew more than the Kobashi shows. Believe it. Adam Flash, Nate Webb and Necro escorted Hero to the match on their own back. Match had a great atmosphere and generated a good enough response Gabe wanted to bring Hero back for more, which lead to the CZW fued. 

- They hadn't planned Kingston as the mystery man for Cage of Death until that week. Gabe initially thought about Justice Pain and Nick Gage but Hero didn't think that'd be good and suggested Kingston instead. 

- The angle with the Kings stealing Aries & Strong's tag belts happened because either Aries or Strong legit left their belt at home by accident.

- Him and Claudio were tag champs in ROH, CZW and Chikara all at the same time and almost became PWG tag champs too. But then there was the deal with Claudio and WWE and they had to drop them all. The reason Claudio didn't get signed at that time was not because of VISA issues like most thought but because one of the doctor's who ran the tests fucked up with the paperwork. Hero feels that Claudio became better for it, though.

- He was nervous about working the Briscoes due to their rep despite knowing them for years, but turned out they were great to work with.

- Sweet N Sour was some of the most fun he had in wrestling. Wishes they had TV for it. They were never able to blow off the Dempsey angle the way they wanted, though. 

- The Young Knock-Out Kid gimmick was inspired by Mike Tyson, he wanted to start using a moveset where fans could buy it ending at any moment from a big shot, rather than relying on a formula of finishes and fals finishes. The gimmick didn't really get over at first with the Strong matches, but he was committed to it.

- Gabe was fired from ROH at the Homicide returns weekend with the fourway tag ironman clusterfuck. The talent were never told about it by management, but they put it up on the messageboard. Apparently ROH were losing money and Gabe had been threatened several times to change his booking or it'd happen, but he never did. Hero called Cary about it and questioned why he never told the talent and Cary got mad at him.

- Hero and Pearce get along well and Pearce was always cool with Hero voicing his grievences to him. Those grievences were bookings getting cancelled on short notice and eventually him and the rest of the East Coast guys (Claudio, Sweeney, Del Rey & Jig) cutting cut from the roster despite them always driving to shows instead of flying to save the company money. Hero's only problem with Pearce was that his attitude whenever they had a bad crowd was "fuck the crowd, you guys worked hard and were great". Hero talked to him about it but Pearce blew him off and seemingly soured on him after that.

- Cary was watching his Lights Out match with Strong and, because Roddy spent most of the match selling, thought Hero was being an asshole, trying to take advantage, only concerned with getting himself over, etc. Hero then got taken off more shows and the combination of Perce and Cary not liking him eventually lead to him going altogether.

- Albright was an asshole who tried to get Stevens to no-sell and take advantage of Hero when they had a singles match.

- He hates working out and going to the gym, always tried to have a Barry Windham-esque physique, which is why he wore the shitty ring gear for so long. Then he had the big NOAH tour where he started working out more so that he could wear trunks instead and he hasn't looked back since

- Quack has OCD and that comes out in his wrestling and booking with how meticulous and perfectionist he is.

- He met Quack at an IWA:MS show and they quickly bonded over their love of Toryumon and Johnny Saint. Quack actually tried to bring Saint in to the States in 2004 but it didn't happen. Soon after he started working Chikara, Quack asked him to be the second trainer at the school in 2004. He says being a trainer also helped him get better as a worker because he had to adapt to other guys. His first student was Hydra.

- The CZW Chikara school came about as CZW's school became non-existant and Chikara started using the Arena for their school. It ended eventually though because the CZW guys felt they were "losing their identity" and didn't need to learn lucha or whatever. No funny Quack-Zandig stories unfortunately.

- Lots of good words about Milano Collection AT. Great to work with and a really cool, respectful guy. When he came to the States he wanted to learn and work the US style, so he attended the Chikara school for a while. Milano would get involved and do all the basic shit with the other students and Hero said it was surreal being the one teaching him stuff.

- He thinks Hallowickid is the most underated guy in the business. Calls him a "wrestler's wrestler" and says he's so easy to work with. "If he didn't have the gimmick he'd be massive".

- He says Chikara somewhat handicaps a lot of the guys who work there. Quack doesn't like his guys working for other promotions. Lots of guys join up wanting to be pro wrestlers and end up just being "pro wrestlers for Chikara". Quack wants what's best for him and Chikara over what's best for some of the guys in his company. Lots of guys (like Hallo) kind of get held back by not being able to adopt other gimmicks or work elsewhere. If guys tried to break out elsewhere Quack would stop booking them or just make them feel bad for it. Only guys who were able to do it were Kingston and Sweeney because they were big enough personalities and not afraid to stand up to Quack, guys like Jigsaw or Hallo not so much.

- There's a notable difference between guys who learn lucha in Mexico and "white boy lucha"

- The Equinox gimmick bombed hard but because Gerard worked so hard and was so dedicated, Chris took it upon himself to come up with the "fake luchador" angle where he de-masked. Quack didn't like the idea but Hero talked him round.

- Jigsaw could have trained more and attended more classes, but he had a job and long drive, etc. But still think he has a lot of potential to be a star.

- UMB: Also bonded with him over Johnny Saint fandom. Very charismatic guy who was a great moutpiece that helped get the most out of the guys he worked with

- Blackjack Marciano: could have been big if he'd stuck around, but became a victim of Chikara. Quack pretty much forced him into working one of their touring matches even though he didn't want to go, he blew out his knee in the match, and never returned.

- Frightmare was his last student, started when he was 16. Another guy who could blow up if he went elsewhere as something else, though. 

- He admires Quack for building Chikara to what it is, but doesn't like nor dislike him. 

- To add to what FM said, by the time he was working ROH, ROH would pay him 4 times what Chikara would for one show. After Hero asked Quack for a raise, Quack sent him an angry e-mail and agreed to give him a raise if he got more students, promoted Chikara more, got them into ROH, signed up on message boards to promote them, etc.

- Quack would review every show they ran and email his review to those on the show as a way of giving feedback. Often he would bury the living shit out of guys not on the mailing list (mostly guys who weren't active roster members).

- He had to cancel the '07 KoT because he got booked for his first NOAH tour. Quack was very upset when he told him because he felt it really fucked up his whole plan for the shows. Basically he didn't care about Chris's big moment or whatever.

Hero does a good Mad Man Pondo impression. He talked about how he got his number and Pondo said say it back and Hero went "567 5309" then Pondo went now sing it. Just a quick fun story. Was also ammused at how he said he didnt want to quit wrestling but quit life in the Kenta HD net match do to his kicks 

Hero on CZW:

- His first couple of matches against Ruckus sucked as they blew up or whatever

- He got brought back for Cage Of Death and was really up for redeeming himself after the Ruckus match, but ended up just getting the shit beat out of him all match by the H8 Club and B-Boy. This included Nate Hatred legit KO'ing him with a clothesline.

- Ian gave him shit for working CZW and jobbing there, but then went and worked CZW himself anyway. 

- The second stint there he became a regular, won the belt, etc and it became his second home after Chikara at the time

- Alex Shelley: fun to work with and puts in a lot of time

- Sabian/Blk Jeez: Cool guy, but not when talking about wrestling because he's hot heated and gets upset easily over it

- CZW became a mess once Mike Burns left, no real authority figure. Zandig was pretty absent when in charge. Hero became miserable working there during this change. 

- Justice Pain: could be cool, but thought he was above everyone. One of the "CZW original" dicks who buried everyone and thought who came into CZW after him sucked. Terrible wrestler, didn't know shit about putting moves together and building a match. Pretty much a glorified backyarder who could be unsafe to work with. The combination of his attitude and him sucking made him the worst guy Hero's ever worked in his opinion. Funny story - he had a three way title match main even with Pain and Kingston. A few minutes in Kingston legit breaks his ankle and has to be eliminated, but instead of just pinning him or putting him in a safe submission, Pain grabs the broken ankle and Kingston tapped before he could even apply a hold because he was worried about what Pain would do. Pain then shit a brick and told Hero they needed to "take it home" despite it being only a few minutes into the main event. Hero then tried to do an up-and-over spot in the corner and Pain actually ended up flipping over the rope to the floor by accident. After the match Pain asked Kingston if he was Ok but walked away before Kingston even finished answering.

- The show after that threeway, Hero worked Gage and Hero pinched a nerve which messed up his arm after Gage gave him a stiff elbow which jerked his neck. Didn't ask Hero if he was ok and moments later threw him through the ropes without Hero being able to grab the ropes or land properly, so Hero took a hard, unsafe bump onto his back. Basically the H8 Club guys are morons and clueless in the ring. This lead to Hero challenging Kingston to the LLT match totally improptu one show because Hero was so fed and wanted to leave. 

- There was one show which was mained by a Gage vs Pain match which Hero decided to watch from the balcony. Basically the wrestled for like 5 minutes with the crowd not giving a shit and Pain decided to end it. He did this by wrecklessly dropping Gage from the ring through a table on the floor with the Painthriller that had Gage land on his head and neck. Even though Hero didn't like Gage he thought it was really shitty of Pain to be so wreckless and unprofessional to a guy he was supposed to be best friends with. The crowd shat on it hard and were chanting for refunds, so Younger (who was the most over guy on the roster at the time and the nicest guy who'd do anything for anyone), decided to go out and have an improptu match with Pain in attempt to send the fans home happy. This despite Younger being scared shitless of what Pain might to do him. Pain gave Younger nothing and didn't sell for him. This inculded throwing a bucket of thumbtacks straight into Drake's face and then botching an Awesome Bomb out the ring through a table that could have broke Drake's neck. 

- Just before the Kingston LLT match, which they both put all the work into, Zandig pulled Kingston aside and told him they were going to do an angle afterwards with Zandig laying Kingston out. This was because of rumours that Kingston was going to leave anyway and Zandig was insecure about it. Hero and Kingston then talked and said fuck that. After the match Zandig came out for it but Kingston just left the ring. Zandig thought this was Kingston leaving and just fired him on the mic like an idiot

Hero talking about the Misawa death was bad. Not in the way he told it but if yoyu just picture it being a gaijin over there. He said they took all of them into a room and told them what happend and Hero and the rest of the gaijin coulds tell what was going on because they couldnt speak the language.

The Necro story about him tackling Hero out his chair in full Necro mode yelling 30 paces away this was coming was funny.

Justice Pain is a backyard wrestler

My favorite story has to be the one where Hero, Cabana, and Danielson were main eventing a one off show in Detroit and Hero did his moonsault into the ring but the anouncer (wore a black leather vest, had a handle bar stache, and was 50-60 years old) bends down to pick up a peice of broker table so Hero doesnt land on it and in the process as the anouncer is coming back up Hero moonsault curbstomps on the top of the head. The anouncer left a perfect chalk out line and Hero legit pissed his pants laughing. After the match he went to the back and asked the anouncer if he was ok and the anouncer went "Yeah, brother. Did you like that sell? We got em" Hero "That wasnt part of the show" Anouncer "We still got em, brother"


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - World's Finest*

1. Peter Avalon vs Kevin Steen
**1/4

2. Brian Cage-Taylor vs Ray Rosas
**1/2

3. Candice LeRae vs Joey Ryan
*1/2

4. TJ Perkins vs Scorpio Sky
**3/4

5. The RockNES Monsters vs The Super Smash Brothers vs The Young Bucks
***3/4

6. Alex Koslov vs Kyle O'Reilly
***

7. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
**3/4

*8. PWG Title*
El Generico vs Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen
***1/4​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

So the stories about Quack are true then, interesting. I'll also agree in that when I followed Chikara Pro (03-06) Hallowicked was always one of the guys that stood out to me, he's been wrestling for a decade now I think he could make waves on the indies if wasn't for his allegiance to Quack.


----------



## Genking48

For someone who doesn't like nor dislike Quack he sure talks trash about Quack/Chikara, but meh I cannot confirm any of the stories so I'll just have to take Hero's word for it.

But he's right about Hallowicked & Jigsaw being able to be alot bigger.


----------



## smitlick

Watching the AR Fox Interview with Smart Mark Video...

- The interviewer needs to ASK FUCKING QUESTIONS...
- He keeps saying, You said this or you said that instead of asking about things.
- The interviewer or Fox or both seem uncomfortable about talking about Fox and his younger days.
- Went to jail at various times in his life for around 2 years.
- Wrestling has kept him out of Jail and probably saved his life.
- Quote "I stiff guys at the wrestling school"
- He actually trains people at Mr Hughes' School. Not really sure why or how hes qualifed but whatever.
- He came up with the Lo Mein Pain finisher while watching Botchamania.
- Apparently he googles himself all the time. So if hes reading this. Your the fucking shits. Thanks.
- Sabu slept over at his house...
- Says hello to Germany.. Oddly enough they never get to say Hi back.
- Doubt we will see him in Chikara anytime soon. Not surprising though.
- Once drank Mr Hughes' dip and got pinkeye in both eyes.


----------



## SHIRLEY

On the contrary, I think Hallowicked and Jigsaw would be bigger if they actually _had_ gimmicks. As opposed to just gear.

Interesting read though. Isn't Justice Pain CM Punk's least favourite wrestler too?


----------



## Lane

CM Punk and Justice Pain had a 5 star classic.


----------



## Certified G

Nice to read Drake Younger is a cool guy. He always looks like a very nice guy in his (face) promo's.


----------



## Zatiel

Very healthy take on Hallowicked. I've often wondered if he couldn't de-mask and pop up somewhere else. He's really good size on top of his basic talent and experience.


----------



## geraldinhio

That Hero shoot sounds pretty awesome.Some real interesting stuff, the Quack stuff stands out to me. I knew Quack was insanely loyal to Chikara and stuff but didn't know the half of it. Quack sounds pretty crazy. Anyone have any other stories about him?


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Fifth Year Festival: Philly*

Nigel McGuinness vs. TJ Perkins - **1/4

Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4

*Philly Street Fight*
BJ Whitmer, Colt Cabana, & Daizee Haze vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Adam Pearce, & Lacey - **3/4

The Briscoes vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ***1/2

Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave - ***

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Delirous - NR

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal (c) vs. Jack Evans & Shingo - ***

*ROH World Championship*
Homicide (c) vs. Takeshi Morishima - **1/2


*Overall: 6.5/10*​
- A definite B show (although it doesn't look it on paper) that's easy to sit through despite not having any real standout matches. Briscoes/Steenerico was very good but it's lost in the grand scheme of what they did the rest together the rest of that year. Joe/Rave I enjoyed despite the crowd not giving a shit about anything Rave did on offense. Strong/Delirious is tough to watch because Delirious gets injured during the match, almost appears to be unconscious at times, but Roddy continues to attack and it's rather disgusting at times. Certainly no remorse and it got him a hell of a lot of heat. Tag Title match had its moments but it was pretty disjointed at times and everyone's timing seemed to be off. Good showing from Shingo though.

- Now the World Title match. A good brawl in the first few minutes, but then Homicide just gets entirely too much offense in on a guy Shima's size. At absolutely no point did I say, "hey Homicide could win here" either. Historic moment in ROH though as it catapulted Morishima's career and he gave us one hell of a monster heel run in 07. The whole show really was a bit of a turning point because one of your top guys was leaving, faction warfare was about to go down between Aries & Strong, and one of the most memorable in ring feuds in company history was about to happen in Briscoes/Steenerico.​


----------



## Lane

Fan/wrestler "What gas are you on?"
Claudio "Horse blood"
Fan/wrestler "Horse blood"
Claudio "Yeah, I drink six pints a day" 

Love Claudio


----------



## smitlick

*Pro Wrestling Superstars - Toronto*

1. El Generico vs Michael Elgin
***

2. Tito Santana vs Shawn Spears
Skipped

3. The Super Smash Brothers vs The Great Outdoors vs Rhett Titus & Caleb Konley vs Adam Page & Asylum
***

4. Finlay vs Harry Smith
**3/4

5. Vader vs Necro Butcher
SQUASH

6. Dominic DeNucci & Shane Douglas vs Lord Zoltan & Shawn Blanchard
Skipped

7. LuFisto vs Kalamity
***

8. Roderick Strong vs Jushin Liger
***1/2

9. Tommy Dreamer & Rhino vs Raven & CW Anderson
Skipped

Tried to avoid the awfulness on the show but enjoyed what I watched. Was disappointed Necro & Vader wasn't more and Finlay & Harry don't seem to work as well as I'd hoped after seeing them work twice now. Got it for sale for $15 posted if anyones interested.​
Also just finished the RF Video Behind Closed Doors w/Steve Corino. Very entertaining. Love Corino.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

geraldinhio said:


> That Hero shoot sounds pretty awesome.Some real interesting stuff, the Quack stuff stands out to me. I knew Quack was insanely loyal to Chikara and stuff but didn't know the half of it. Quack sounds pretty crazy. Anyone have any other stories about him?


I've heard the same stories about Quack Chris Hero confirmed. The only thing I didn't hear about until now was the OCD. 

That part was like the missing piece of a puzzle. Now some (not all) of the more questionable actions from Quack make way more sense. And now I feel bad, though I'm sure Quack has found ways to fight through that disorder.


----------



## geraldinhio

I think Quack said on the Art Of Wrestling Podcast that he has OCD. Maybe it's somewhat a blessing in disguise as he's booking is always great and perfectly organised. Having OCD still doesn't explain half of Quack's antics though like going on message boards and stuff. It's kinda sad really.


----------



## Chismo

That Hero shoot sounds batshit interesting. 

- glad that Hero confirmed Super Dragon's legit badassery, I love it
- Hero/Danielson outdrew Joe/Kobashi? Damn!
- so his chubby look is on purpose? Ok...
- sad to hear Quack can be such an asshole, he seems like a pretty damn messed up man, judging from Hero's shoot
- always knew Pain and Gage are pieces of shit who can't wrestle whatsoever


----------



## Corey

*ROH - All Star Extravaganza*

*Tag Team Scramble*
The SAT vs. Da Hit Squad vs. Divine Storm vs. Special K (Joey Matthews & Dixie) - **1/2

*#1 Contender's Trophy Gauntlet*
CM Punk vs. Michael Shane - **3/4
Michael Shane vs. Paul London - **
Paul London vs. Amazing Red - **1/2
Paul London vs. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson - **3/4

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
The Prophecy (Samoa Joe, Christopher Daniels, & Donovan Morgan)(c) vs. Homicide, Low Ki, & Doug Williams - ***1/2

Alexis Laree vs. Allison Danger - *

*Bunkhouse Rules*
The Carnage Crew vs. The entire ROH ring crew - Pointless squash.

*ROH Championship*
Xavier (c) vs. Jay Briscoe - ***1/4

*#1 Contender's Trophy - Gauntlet Finals*
"American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles - ****1/4

Shinjiro Ohtani & Masato Tanaka vs. Low Ki & Steve Corino - ***1/2


*Overall: 8/10*​
- The opener is a fun little spotfest, nothing more. Everyone got their chance to shine in the gauntlet, including a pretty long first match in Punk/Shane that showcased a ton of offense from Punk. I honestly loved Michael Shane as a heel in the early days of ROH. Sure he wasn't the greatest wrestler in the world but he was old school and slowed down the pace and got so much heat for his cheap wins. Plus his feud with Paul London was awesome, and there was still some hatred in their match on this show, although it was on the short side. London had a couple nice underdog performances until Dragon stepped in and fucked him up. 

- So the story behind the tag title match is that when Daniels & Morgan won the tag "titles" ROH just gave them a trophy that read Prophecy. So Daniels found a loophole and said since there's multiple members of the prophecy, we'll defend the titles in any type of match we want, hence the 6 man. Pretty clever stuff. The match was a delight to see 6 of the top guys in there at once. Joe was the focal point and my god was he a beast. Bit of a flat ending but a lot of good action throughout and there's not much to complain about in a match that features a Chaos Theory~!

- I really liked Xavier/Briscoe. Say what you want about Xavier but the guy was a hell of an athlete at the time and had some pretty good matches against underdog challengers like Jay & London. The constant interference from Simply Luscious was a little ridiculous at times and the ref literally looked right at it once or twice but whatever, a part of the Prophecy's shtick I guess. Jay looked seriously great at age 18. Still uses some of the exact same moves and sequences 10 years later though...

- Danielson/AJ, WOW. Talk about stiff. So many hard forearms, elbows, & clotheslines. One from AJ just busted Dragon wide open instantly and swelled his eye up. Lots of great mat wrestling early on, reminded me a lot of Benoit/Angle from Wrestlemania... X7 I believe. Amazing how Danielson already looked like the best in the world back in 02 and how fuckin awesome AJ was at selling the stiff shots and throwin em right back. Really great finish too that made Danielson look like he had to be killed in order to lose.

- The main event was just awesome nonstop action for 15 minutes. Ohtani & Tanaka looked like they were on a whole nother level and the crowd loved every second of it. Great way to end a very good show, and props to Low Ki for pullin double duty and wrestling for damn near 40 minutes that night.​


----------



## smitlick

*AAW - Point of No Return 2012*

1. The Awesome Threesome vs Davey Vega & Mat Fitchett
**1/4

2. Markus Crane vs Dan Lawrence
3/4*

3. The Clash vs Josh Raymond, Christian Able & T.D. Thomas
**3/4

4. Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine vs Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon
***1/4

5. Mason Beck vs ACH
**1/4

6. Shane Hollister vs Davey Richards
***1/2

7. MsChif vs Danny Daniels
***

*8. AAW Heavyweight Title - 2 out of 3 Falls*
Michael Elgin vs Silas Young
****1/4


*AAW - Day Of Defiance 2011*

1. Jesse Emerson vs Marion Fontaine
**

2. The Clash vs Austin Manix & T.D. Thomas
**

3. Keith Walker vs Louis Lyndon
**1/2

4. Mason Beck & Irish Airborne vs Dan Lawrence, Ryan Boz & Shane Hollister
**3/4

5. Chris Hall vs N8 Mattson
DUD

6. Alex Colon vs Chrisjen Hayme vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Sami Callihan vs Samuray Del Sol
**3/4

*7. AAW Tag Titles*
Zero Gravity vs The Awesome Threesome
**

8. Silas Young vs Rhino
***1/4​


----------



## KingCrash

*AAW - Day Of Defiance 2012*


*Winner Gets AAW Heavyweight Title in Main Event*
DOD Battle Royal - **

Jordan McEntyre vs. MsChif - *

Tweek Phoenix vs. Louis Lyndon - **1/4

Samuray Del Sol vs. TD Thomas vs. Knight Wagner vs. Marco Cordova - **3/4

Dan Lawrence vs. Shane Hollister - ***

House Of Truth (Danny Daniels & Jesse Emerson) vs. Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine - **

Eric Ryan & Bobby Beverly vs. Josh Raymond & Christian Able - ***1/2

Jacob Hollows vs. Gregory Iron - *

Marcus Crane vs. Gregory Iron - *

Johnny Gargano vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/2

*AAW Heavyweight Title*
Silas Young vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/4


_A very good tag featuring Raymond/Able continuing their roll and Cannon looking better then he has in DGUSA are the highlights of the show. The main was a little slow at times and the undercard was designed to further storylines and feature guys like Hollister/Lyndon more then anything else._​


----------



## Chismo

A proper re-watch:












The Colony & Jigsaw vs. The Swarm & The Shard ***1/2 (very good)

Mixed Martial Archie vs. Kobald *3/4 (too campy, yet entertaining as hell)

The Batiri vs. The Throwbacks ***

Tianlong vs. 17 *N/A* (squash)

The Young Bucks vs. Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin ***1/2 (TYB delivered)

3.0 & The Spectral Envoy vs. Tim Donst, Jakob Hammermeier & The Bravados **
*
Grand Championship*
Eddie Kingston © vs. Kevin Steen ***1/4

*3-on-1 Handicap*
FIST vs. Gran Akuma **

Sara Del Rey vs. El Generico *****1/4* (excellent shit)


Good show, plenty of good wrestling, some comedy, and Generico/Queen was excellent. The Grand Title match could've been better.


----------



## MB.

I just started watching wrestling again and I feel way out of the loop. Could you give me some matches to put me up to speed, and the best ones to watch from the start of 2011 till present. I just need to get back into it


----------



## smitlick

MB said:


> I just started watching wrestling again and I feel way out of the loop. Could you give me some matches to put me up to speed, and the best ones to watch from the start of 2011 till present. I just need to get back into it


- Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards - ROH Best In The World 2011
- El Generico vs Kevin Steen - PWG Steen Wolf 
- El Generico vs Kevin Steen - PWG BOLA 2011
- Kota Ibushi vs Dick Togo - DDT 27/3/11
- Eddie Edwards vs Chris Hero - ROH Revolution Canada 
- Big Van Walter vs Daisuke Sekimoto - wXw 16 Carat Gold 2012 Day 2 
- Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards - ROH Showdown In The Sun Night 2


----------



## MB.

Ill make sure to check them out, How has Chikara been Ive always been a huge fan of them


----------



## Lane

CZW Tangled Web 5 results
1. Shane Strickland defeated Rich Swann. 

- Before the next match, Drew Gulak comes out and brings out the newest member of the Gulak Campaign for a Better Combat Zone, Kimber Lee. 

2. Drew Gulak defeated Greg Excellent by submission with the Gu-Lock. 

3.CZW Tag Team Titles:The Nation of Intoxication (Devon Moore & Lucky thURTeen) defeated 4-Loco (Azrieal & Bandido Jr.) w/Chrissy Rivera to win the titles. 

4. "The Callihan Death Machine" Sami Callihan defeated Ruckus by submission with the Stretch Muffler. 

- CZW announced that they will return to the farm of CZW Owner D.J. Hyde for a show on September 22nd. 

5.CZW Jr. Title:"The Whole Foxin Show" AR Fox (c) defeated Alex Colon of 4-Loco w/Chrissy Rivera to retain the title. 

- After the match, Fox challenged Wired TV Champion Dave Crist to a title for title Ladder Match on September 8th at "Down to the Sickness" as part of the CZW/EVOLVE doubleheader. 

6.CZW World Title:"The Ultraviolent Beast" MASADA (c) & Joker wrestled to a double count-out. 

- After the match, MASADA & Joker laid out the referee, then went nose-to-nose and said they want a re-match with one another on September 8th. 

Intermission to set up the Tangled Web 

7.Main Event in Tangled Web V:CZW Owner D.J. Hyde defeated "The Bulldozer" Matt Tremont. 

- During the match, Tremont suffered a deep gash to his arm. 

- After the match, Joe Gacy & Hyde assaulted Tremont until many CZW babyfaces ran in to make the save. 

- Greg Excellent got the mic and said he was using his 3rd & final wish so that Tremont can face Hyde in Delaware on September 22nd to close the show.


----------



## smitlick

MB said:


> Ill make sure to check them out, How has Chikara been Ive always been a huge fan of them


Chikaras been good. Archibald Peck has been amazing for them.

You should look these up from 2011 & 2012

- Eddie Kingston vs El Generico - Chaos In The Sea of Lost Souls
- Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs The Colony - Creatures From The Tar Swamp
- The SAT vs QuackSaw & Manami Toyota - King of Trios 2011 Night 1
- Team Minnesota (1-2-3 Kid & Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin) vs Team Michinoku Pro (Great Sasuke & Jinsei Shinzaki & Dick Togo)
- Team Osaka Pro vs F.I.S.T. - King of Trios 2011 Night 2
- Zack Sabre Jr vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Marshe Rockett vs El Generico - King of Trios 2011 Night 2
- QuackSaw & Manami Toyota vs Team Michinoku Pro - King of Trios 2011 Night 2
- El Generico vs 1-2-3 Kid - King of Trios 2011 Night 3
- The Colony vs F.I.S.T. - King of Trios 2011 Night 3
- Hallowicked vs Mike Quackenbush - Aniversario & His Amazing Friends
- Ophidian vs Mike Quackenbush - A Demon In His Pocket
- Jigsaw vs Eddie Kingston - Chikarasaurus Rex King of Sequel Night 2
- Claudio Castagnoli vs Sara Del Rey - Chikarasaurus Rex King of Sequel Night 2
- Fire Ant vs Eddie Kingston - Martyr Yourself To Caution
- Mike Quackenbush vs Sara Del Rey - Small But Mighty
- Sara Del Rey vs Kana - Klunk In Love
- The Colony vs Kotoge/Harada - Klunk In Love 
- El Generico vs Ophidian - Cibernetico The Animated Series
- Eddie Kingston vs Mike Quackenbush - High Noon
- Aja Kong, Mio Shirai & Tsubasa Kuragaki vs Manami Toyota, Hanako Nakamori & Sawako Shimono - JoshiMania Night 3
- Chuck Taylor vs Archibald Peck - Its How You Play The Game 
- Archibald Peck vs Mr Touchdown - I'll Be A Mummy's Uncle
- El Generico vs Sara Del Rey - Hot Off The Griddle 

And anything else with Archibald Peck in it.



*AAW - Scars and Stripes 2011*

1. Zero Gravity vs The Clash
**

2. Christian Faith vs Jesse Emerson
*

3. Ryan Boz vs Austin Mannix
SQUASH

4. Irish Airborne vs Eric Ryan & Bobby Beverly
**

5. Mason Beck vs Shane Hollister
***1/4

6. Awesome Threesome vs Colt Cabana & Gregory Iron
**1/4

7. Michael Elgin vs Brent B
**1/2

8. Arik Cannon vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/4

9. Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine vs Keith Walker & N8 Mattson
***1/4

*10. 2/3 Falls*
Silas Young vs Dan Lawrence
***1/4


*AAW - A Reign of Violence 2011*

1. Louis Lyndon vs Shane Hollister
***1/4

2. Christian Faith vs Austin Mannix
1/2*

3. Keith Walker vs TD Thomas
**1/4

4. Mason Beck vs Jimmy Jacobs
**3/4

5. Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine vs The Clash
***

6. Awesome Threesome vs Zero Gravity
**1/2

7. MsChif vs Sassy Stephie
**1/4

8. Silas Young vs Gregory Iron
***

9. Arik Cannon vs Steve Corino
***1/2​

Also got done with RF Video Shoots with Jillian Hall & JT Smith. Both were ok. Jillians was lacking detail and JT's was fine but hes too nice.

*PWG - DDT4 2012*

1. The Fightin' Taylor Boys vs The RockNES Monsters
***

2. The Dynasty vs Future Shock
***1/4

3. 2 Husky Black Guys vs Sami Callihan & Roderick Strong
***1/2

4. The Young Bucks vs The Super Smash Brothers
***1/2

5. 2 Husky Black Guys vs The RockNES Monsters
***

6. Future Shock vs The Super Smash Brothers
****

*7. PWG World Title*
Kevin Steen vs Sami Callihan
***

8. 2 Husky Black Guys vs The Super Smash Brothers
***1/2

Just listed it on ebay as well

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170895266996#ht_500wt_1156




*ROH - Unity*

1. The House of Truth vs The All Night Express
***

2. Mike Bennett vs Mike Sydal
*

3. The Young Bucks vs The Bravado Brothers
***1/2

*4. No DQ*
Kevin Steen & Jimmy Jacobs vs El Generico & BJ Whitmer
***1/2

5. The Colony vs Adam Cole, Jay Lethal & TJ Perkins
***3/4

6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Team Ambition
***1/4

*7. ROH Tag Titles*
The Briscoes vs Jigsaw & Hallowicked
***1/2

Listed this as well
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ROH-Unit...es_TV_Shows&hash=item27ca28f5ef#ht_500wt_1156



*AAW - Day of Defiance 2012*

1. Battle Royal
**

2. Jordan McEntyre vs MsChif
*

3. Louis Lyndon vs Tweek Phoenix
**1/4

4. Knight Wagner vs Marco Cordova vs Samuray Del Sol vs T.D. Thomas
**3/4

5. Dan Lawrence vs Shane Hollister
***

6. Danny Daniels & Jesse Emerson vs Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine
**3/4

7. Bobby Beverly & Eric Ryan vs Christian Able & Josh Raymond
***1/4

8. Gregory Iron vs Jacob Hollows
DUD

9. Gregory Iron vs Markus Crane
DUD

10. Arik Cannon vs Johnny Gargano
***1/2

11. BJ Whitmer vs Silas Young
***1/2

How haven't ROH signed up Silas & Hollister yet. Two of the better unsigned guys around IMO.​

Also finished the Kevin Nash Timeline 1995 Shoot. Its pretty good. Nash goes into heaps of detail and it probably goes around 3 hours. Nash to me is always entertaining so this was good although he seems to be hard for anyone that can walk through an airport and be noticed...


----------



## EmbassyForever

I hope this is the right place.. some matches from the old TNA i re-watched.

*Samoa Joe vs. Chris Sabin (7/17/05, No Surrender) *- ****
Awesome match, Joe was such a great & believable monster, sucks they ruined him. Sabin worked like the PERFECT underdog and the crowd was on fire (West and Tenay were great too).

*Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe (12/10/06, Turning Point) *- ****
Another really great match.

*TNA X Division: AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (12/11/05, Turning Point) -* ****3/4
:mark: everything here was perfect.


----------



## seabs

*There's a TNA version of this thread for that.*


----------



## Rickey

MB said:


> I just started watching wrestling again and I feel way out of the loop. Could you give me some matches to put me up to speed, and the best ones to watch from the start of 2011 till present. I just need to get back into it


Wow, let's see...

*WWE*
CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan - 01/30/12 RAW
CM Punk vs. Mark Henry - 04/02/12 RAW
CM Punk vs. John Cena - Money in the Bank 2011
Randy Orton vs. Christian - Over the Limit 2011
Randy Orton vs. Christian - Either Capitol Punishment 2011 or Summer Slam 2011
Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus - Extreme Rules 2012
CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho Extreme Rules 2012
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena Extreme Rules 2012
CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan - Money in the Bank 2012
CM Punk vs. Mark Henry - 04/16/12 episode of Raw 2012
Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena - 07/02/12 episode of Raw 2012

*TNA*
AJ Styles vs Bully Ray - Slammiversary 2011
Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion vs. Jack Evans vs. Low Ki-Destination X 2011
Bobby Roode vs. AJ Styles - Final Resolution 2011
Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley-Against All Odds 2012
Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Hardy-Victory Road 2012
Bobby Roode vs. AJ Styles - 05/24/12 episode of Impact Wrestling
Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Hardy-Lockdown 2012
Bobby Roode vs. James Storm-Lockdown 2012
Austin Aries vs. Bully Ray-Sacrifice 2012
AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle-Sacrifice 2012
Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe-Slammiversary 2012
Kurt Angle and AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels and Kazarian- Slammiversary 2012
Austin Aries vs. Bobby Roode-Destination X 2012
AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels - Destination X 2012
Austin Aries vs. Bobby Roode-Hardcore Justice 2012

*ROH*
The Briscoe's vs Cole and O'Reilly - Honor Takes Center Stage Night One
The All Night Express vs The Briscoe's - Honor Takes Center Stage Night Two 
The Kings of Wrestling vs. Cole and O'Reilly - Honor Takes Center Stage Night Two

*Other
*Tajiri vs. Finlay - 02/19 SMASH

and a bunch of others that have most likely slipped my mind. Guys like Christian/Orton had a bunch of good matches together and so did Bryan/Punk.


----------



## smitlick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQyMwwj0f9Q&feature=player_embedded

Evans is amazing. Must get some more of his stuff from ACW.



*AAW - Bound By Hate 2012*

1. Austin Manix vs J.Miller
**1/2

2. Angelus Layne vs MsChif
**1/4

3. The Awesome Threesome vs Christian Able & Josh Raymond vs Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine
***

4. Colt Cabana vs Mason Beck
**1/2

5. Davey Richards vs Sami Callihan
***3/4

6. Krotch vs Danny Daniels
*

7. Louis Lyndon vs Jesse Emerson
**3/4

8. Markus Crane & Shane Hollister vs Dan Lawrence & Gregory Iron
**1/4

9. Michael Elgin vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/2

10. Arik Cannon, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs Silas Young & Irish Airborne
***1/4​


----------



## jawbreaker

Finished watching War of the Wire II yesterday.

1. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Trik Davis - *** (Jacobs is fantastic, loved how he changed up his moveset as a heel)
2. Davey Richards & Jerrelle Clark vs. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro - **3/4 (Rinauro/Rave are tons of fun, which is a word Davey didn't seem to understand even six years ago)
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana - **3/4 (solid in parts, but never really got going, finish was lame)
4. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal - ****1/2 (fucking amazing)
6. Austin Aries beat Bryan Danielson, Homicide, & Delirious in a non title Four Corner Survival when Aries pinned Danielson - ***1/2 (went too long, kind of a one-note thing, but still fun times)
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe beat Roderick Strong & Jack Evans - ***1/2 (ehhhh, didn't really dig this, their BITW match was better)
8. BJ Whitmer defeated Necro Butcher in a No Rope Barbed Wire Match - **3/4 (kinda sucked)

and here's some long reviews for Daniels/Sydal and Whitmer/Necro:

Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal, ROH War of the Wire II (7/28/06)

Okay so I've literally never heard anyone say anything about this match so I had no idea what to expect. Which might be why I was so blown away by it. The opening is fairly straightforward, they set up the story of Sydal needing to win the big one because Daniels has beaten him three times, with three different moves, and now Sydal's back from Dragon Gate and his first match is Daniels. Sydal does a really good job at getting over the urgency, there's no posing, no wasted motion, he always tries to follow up a move with another move. But it doesn't always work, because Daniels is the crafty veteran and he can usually stop Sydal's momentum. There's a really nifty subplot with Daniels working the neck too. That isn't out of the ordinary, Daniels usually works the neck, it sets up for three of his finishers, but they play on it later in a big way. That's how I like body part work to be: a subplot, something you'd expect guys to do, rather than the whole focus of the match. The story should be about the struggle to maintain offense, the offense should follow a consistent strategy. They did that really well here.

So the finishing stretch starts with an absolutely sick STO from Daniels that Sydal bumps crazily for, and then Daniels hits the BME, and you think there's no way it can be the end, and you're right, Sydal kicks out. And then Sydal hits a super pretty springboard DDT and Daniels kicks out and the look on Sydal's face is perfect. The "aw, I thought I had it" facial expression is the most overused one in wrestling, but here somehow it's done way better than just about anywhere else. You really get the sense Sydal feels like he needs to beat Daniels, and he needs to do it now, and he thinks he just missed his best chance. And then he goes for a shooting star, but Daniels rolls out of the way, and Sydal lands on his feet, and for once that spot doesn't look super-choreographed, it looks like Sydal actually saw Daniels move and started flipping faster to get his feet under him.

I can't remember the exact sequence and I don't want to spoil it, but the finishing stretch is phenomenal. They work off the neck work Daniels did, and they had me believing every single nearfall. It ended exactly where it should have, too. They built to a major crescendo and then ended at the highest point. The crowd had been split about 50/50 for most of the match, but at the end, every single person was on their feet cheering for Sydal. The postmatch is brilliant too, and you really get the sense that this meant a whole lot to Sydal, both the character and the wrestler.

An incredibly emotional match, with great performances from both guys. A career-making match for Sydal, and something I'm definitely voting for.


BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher (No Ropes Barbed Wire), War of the Wire II

so let me start by saying that I fucking love NRBW matches. the stip is kinda wacky but it almost always creates instant tension and a super easy story that's usually some fun. get a couple guys who can work holds well and pull off awesome facial expressions and you've got an instant recipe for a fun 15-minute match. I love the shit out of the Homicide/Corino match because Homicide was the absolute greatest at selling the barbed wire like it was going to actually kill him.

I'll talk about that one another time though. this one... kinda sucked, to be honest. like I just said, I love this stip, but it's contingent on having two guys who don't completely suck, and fuck it, Necro completely sucks. He does nothing for me at all. apparently this is his good period, and I've watched a good deal of stuff from him and haven't liked him in any of it. he takes godawful bumps, has sloppy offense, never does anything interesting character-wise, or anything at all apart from that chest-slapping thing he does when he's winning, he's slow and shitty at doing anything approaching standard wrestling, he relies on kickouts almost exclusively to build tension, and have I mentioned how awful he is at taking bumps?

Whitmer wasn't horrible, he certainly wasn't Homicide, but if he'd been in there with Homicide I probably could have dug this. but he was saddled with a guy who just dragged the whole thing down. whenever Whitmer would try and do an Irish whip, Necro would just take a couple steps and stop. it was the polar opposite of Homicide going full speed and then trying desperately to stop himself. it looked horrible and killed the early portion of the match for me. and then he never ever seemed like he was scared of the wire. I mean, I get it kinda, Necro's a monster and all, but fuck, put over the stip first and then yourself. and then there was a point where he was supposed to put a chair around Whitmer's neck but he fucked it up and then walked away so Whitmer had to hold it in place which just looked awful.

and then the worst part was that this went like 30 minutes. fuck. there's only so much you should be doing in a NRBW match and the barbed wire should be most of it. there's no need to get fucking ladders and tables and shit involved, the point of a NRBW match is that every single move is supposed to be huge. that's what makes it fun to watch, what makes it different and unique from every other gimmick match. and here they just kinda forgot that, and the wire stopped seeming like a big deal fifteen minutes in because they'd gone into it so many times. and Necro did his thing where he kicked out of everything and aaaauugghhhhh

sorry for the rant, this match just massively disappointed me and I'm bored and in a rambly writing mood.

tl;dr this match isn't very good and it's mostly because Necro sucks, fuck Necro


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://www.rohwrestling.com/sites/d...d_photo_full_news_node/steen2rotortuesday.jpg


> As a special bonus you can add the "Kevin Steen: Ascention To The Top" two disc set to this item for the special price of $10. Just us the drop down menu below to add it along with this item. This is a very limited time offer!!!
> 
> At some point in their lives every man reaches a breaking point, a moment where he chooses to either persevere through his difficulties or give in and let his problems consume him. On December 19, 2009 at "Final Battle 2009" Kevin Steen faced that moment. With several choice words and the brutal crack of a steel chair, Kevin made his decision and a slow descent into madness that would grow to effect all of Ring of Honor began...
> 
> From the closing night of Steen & Generico's ROH World Tag Title reign through the war at "Final Battle 2010" that brought this madman's time in ROH to a temporary end, this 2-DVD set is a chronicle of the matches & the moments that saw Steen spiral out of control. From his tag team battles against The American Wolves & The Young Bucks with El Generico to his Steve Corino-influenced violent turn, this compilation includes Steen's bouts against his former partner, bloody battles against Colt Cabana, his ROH World Championship battle against Tyler Black, and more! From the violence of his matches to the often psychotic words spewing from his mouth, this is Kevin Steen's descent into madness...
> 
> Disc 1
> 1. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (Tables Match)…ROH on HDNet #11
> 2. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks…Contention 6/12/19
> 3. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks…Final Battle 2009 12/19/09
> 4. Steen/Cabana face to face after Final Battle– Video Wire 12/23/09
> 5. Steen/Cabana Promos – Video Wire 2/9/10
> 6. Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana… 8th Anniversary Show 2/13/10
> 7. Kevin Steen vs. Kenny Omega…From The Ashes 3/26/10
> 8. Post match of Cabana/Generico vs. American Wolves...Phoenix Rising 3/27/10
> 9. Steen/Corino and Cabana/Generico Promos – Video Wire 3/30/10
> 10. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico…The Big Bang 4/3/10
> 11. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico (COME-AS-YOU-ARE STREET FIGHT)… Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 4/24/10
> 12. Steen’s Bloody Challenge Video – 4/26/10
> 13. Cabana answers the challenge- ROH Video Wire 4/28/10
> 14. Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana (34th Street Last Man Standing Deathmatch)… Supercard of Honor V 5/8/10
> 
> Disc 2
> 15. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico… Death Before Dishonor VIII 6/19/10
> 16. Steen-Generico altercation at intermission at Death Before Dishonor
> 17. Steen jumps Tyler Black…ROH on HDNet #65 7/12/10
> 18. Steen & Tyler promos- ROH Video Wire 7/20/10
> 19. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico… Hate: Chapter II 7/23/10
> 20. Kevin Steen vs. Tyler Black (ROH World Title Match)…Salvation 7/24/10
> 21. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana (Street Fight)…ROH on HDNet #67
> 22. Steen/Corino Promo setting up GBH IX & Generico/Stevens post-match…ROH on HDNet #70
> 23. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico (Tag Team Chain Match)… Glory By Honor IX 9/11/10
> 24. Clips of Steen’s involvement in Colt Cabana & El Generico vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus … Fate Of An Angel II 11/13/10
> 25. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. The Kings of Wrestling (World Tag Team Title Match)…Fate of an Angel II
> 26. Kevin Steen vs. Grizzly Redwood…ROH on HDNet #82
> 27. In ring promo with Kevin Steen…ROH on HDNet #85
> 28. Final Battle 2010 hype video
> 29. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (Unsanctioned Fight Without Honor/ROH Career vs. Mask Match)…Final Battle 2010 12/18/10


aaaaaaaannnndddd.....

http://www.rohwrestling.com/sites/d...oto_full_news_node/livestrongrotortuesday.jpg


> Ring of Honor returned to the Pittsburgh, PA area on Saturday, June 30th headlined by Roderick Strong challenging Kevin Steen for the ROH World Title, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Rhino & Michael Elgin, Rhett Titus vs. Charlie Haas, Eddie Edwards vs. Tommaso Ciampa, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs, plus more!
> 
> 1. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Jay Lethal
> 
> 2. Adam Cole vs. Pepper Parks
> 
> 3. Four Corner Survival Match: "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett vs. Mike Mondo vs. Kenny King vs. Mike Sydal
> 
> 4. First Time In ROH: Eddie Edwards vs. Tommaso Ciamapa
> 
> 5. The War Reignites: BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 
> 6. Grudge Match: Rhett Titus vs. Charlie Haas
> 
> 7. Tag Team Grudge Match: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Rhino & Michael Elgin
> 
> 8. ROH World Title Match: Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong
> 
> 
> 
> DVD Bonus:
> 
> Winner Gets A World Title Match: Roderick Strong vs. Jay Lethal vs. Adam Cole vs. Mike Bennett
> 
> *taped 5/18/12 in Baltimore, MD.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

ROH just keep crankin out the DVDs.


----------



## KYSeahawks

*PWG Fear*

_Fightin' Taylor Boys vs. Kenny King & TJ Perkins_
***1/4

_Roderick Strong vs. Amazing Red_
***

_8 Person Tag Team Match_
_Joey Ryan, Scorpio Sky, Ray Rosas, & Peter Avalon vs. B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak, & Candice LeRae_
****

_Chris Hero vs. Willie Mack_
***1/2

_Future Shock vs. RockNES Monsters_
***3/4

_American Wolves vs. Super Smash Brothers_
****1/2

_PWG World Championship Match_
_El Generico (c) vs. Dick Togo_
****1/4

_Guerrilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Tag Team Championships_
_The Young Bucks (c) vs. Super Dragon & Kevin Steen_
****

Another extremely fun and awesome PWG show and makes me really wanna go on and order DDT 4 2012 and Death To All But Metal. Opener was good albeit I think if we got the original Los Luchas vs Fightin' Taylor Boys and TJ Perkins vs. Kenny King I think it would have made for an even better card. I really thought Red vs Strong was just a run of the mill match and some of the slight botches brought it down. Wow the 8 Person Tag Team Match was one of the best comedy matches I have ever seen it was hard to even give it a star rating because of how fun it was. I liked Hero vs Mack but didn't get quite to the level of the BOLA 2011 match I dont know what to say I just liked this match didn't love it. I am becoming a bigger fan of the RockNES Monsters everytime I watch them and this match was no different and like the commentators said this was a darkhorse match that nobody seemed to talk about before or after but I enjoyed it. SSB vs. The Wolves had it all it had its fun moments its intense moments just an awesome match and I can see why PWG has pushed the SSB like they have. Have never seen a Togo match but this was normal Generico awesomeness and Togo was impressive as well I might have to go back and check some Togo out. I have heard everybody say they were highly dissapointed with the Guerilla Warfare Match but I loved it. I expected choas and that is what I got and the spots were just brutal I love this match and a great way to cap off the night. Overall I think I still like Steen Wolf better but I don't think their is a company that can compete with the run of shows PWG had in the last 4 months of 2011.​


----------



## Chismo

Callihan/MASADA and Generico/Del Sol III announced for EVOLVE 17 (Sept. 8th)...


----------



## EmbassyForever

*CZW New Heights 2012 IPPV Review:*​

Alex Colon vs. Devon Moore **

*8 Person Up The Ladder Challenge Match*
Ruckus vs. Mia Yim vs. Rory Mondo vs.Joe Gacy vs. Niles Young vs. Drew Gulak vs. Latin Dragon vs. Dustin Rayz **3/4

Dave Crist & DJ Hyde vs. Jake Crist & Greg Excellent DUD
Awful.

*CZW Tag Team Championship*
4 Loco vs. Nation of Intoxication N/A
Didn't watched it because of the last match. I was too tired.

*CZW Championship*
Masada vs. AR Fox ***1/2
Very good match, the DDT looked sick.

Is Sami/Younger worth a watch? their last match was great, but i'm not a fan of Younger and long matches so i don't know if it's worth the hour.​


----------



## smitlick

Generico vs Del Sol III I'm sure will be fine but I don't think that we need another match so fast.


----------



## Chismo

smitlick said:


> Generico vs Del Sol III I'm sure will be fine but I don't think that we need another match so fast.


Yeah, I agree. I'd save it for November/December, to hype and build it more.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Those matches sound great and looking forward to how the card is shaping up for the doubleheader. Ricochet/Fox, MASADA/Callihan and now Generico/Del Sol III with a six man in SSB and Swann against The Gentlemen's Club solid stuff all around. I think that they're going with Generico/Del Sol so that they can use them as a tag team going forward which I certainly wouldn't complain about or Gabe is blowing his wad based off the reception of their two previous matches, either or it should be good. Curious to see what they do with Gargano and news of a EVOLVE title.

Book It Cam with Sami Callihan and MASADA:


----------



## Lane

You know, Gargano vs Masada would interest me highly.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I could see that match happening; make MASADA what Necro was to ROH in a sense. Make him an ultraviolent beast that rampages though EVOLVLE/DGUSA and constantly get the upperhand on Gargano in encounters across EVOLVE, DGUSA and CZW shows. In the end, MASADA challenges Gargano to an ultraviolent match where the underdog Gargano barely manages to fend off MASADA and keeps the title. Something among those lines I think would be cool. Even a one off could make for an entertaining match.


----------



## Lane

I doubt Gargano would do an ultraviolent match. Yes he did a match with barbwire and thumbtacks but didnt bump into them.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Fair enough then just make it a No DQ/Hardcore match, whatever puts it in the favor of MASADA.


----------



## ShinyaNaKano56

Hi, I just found some ROH DVD's at home, I used to collect it, but i stopped since in Italy they're hard to find. I'd like to know if some of these are rare, and maybe their value, since i'd love to sell'em:

The Best Of Samoa Joe World Champion
The Best Of Samoa Joe Vol.2
The Best Of AJ Styles Vol.2
The Best Of Austin Aires
The Best Of Cristopher Daniels- Prophecy Foretold
The Best Of Cristopher Daniels Vol.2 - Say Your Prayers
The Best Of Spanky - Danger Danger!
The Best Of Jack Evans - Defiyng Gravity
The Best Of Paul London - Please Don't Die
Straight Shootin' Series With Mick Foley
ROH Uncensored
Fate Of An Angel
Back To Basics
The Era Of Honor Begins Remastered
Midnight Express Reunion
It All Begins

I looked on ebay too, but some of these aren't there, so I suppose they're hard to find.


----------



## smitlick

ShinyaNaKano56 said:


> Hi, I just found some ROH DVD's at home, I used to collect it, but i stopped since in Italy they're hard to find. I'd like to know if some of these are rare, and maybe their value, since i'd love to sell'em:
> 
> The Best Of Samoa Joe World Champion
> The Best Of Samoa Joe Vol.2
> The Best Of AJ Styles Vol.2
> The Best Of Austin Aires
> The Best Of Cristopher Daniels- Prophecy Foretold
> The Best Of Cristopher Daniels Vol.2 - Say Your Prayers
> The Best Of Spanky - Danger Danger!
> The Best Of Jack Evans - Defiyng Gravity
> The Best Of Paul London - Please Don't Die
> Straight Shootin' Series With Mick Foley
> ROH Uncensored
> Fate Of An Angel
> Back To Basics
> The Era Of Honor Begins Remastered
> Midnight Express Reunion
> It All Begins
> 
> I looked on ebay too, but some of these aren't there, so I suppose they're hard to find.


All of those I believe are Sold Out at the ROH site. 

It All Begins & Back To Basics are still available at Highspots. The rest are pretty rare and should probably get at least $20 for most. Maybe a little less for Uncensored & Era of Honor Begins.


----------



## ShinyaNaKano56

thanks for your reply. anyway some of these are new, never opened, and some are used (watched only 1 time). what are the rarest in your opinion?


----------



## Corey

I'd say the rarest is probably Paul London, which I also have. Rarely ever see it on ebay and I guarantee someone would pay for it if they really wanted it.


----------



## ShinyaNaKano56

sounds good, thanks for your reply!


----------



## 11rob2k

ShinyaNaKano56 said:


> Hi, I just found some ROH DVD's at home, I used to collect it, but i stopped since in Italy they're hard to find. I'd like to know if some of these are rare, and maybe their value, since i'd love to sell'em:
> 
> The Best Of Samoa Joe World Champion
> The Best Of Samoa Joe Vol.2
> The Best Of AJ Styles Vol.2
> The Best Of Austin Aires
> The Best Of Cristopher Daniels- Prophecy Foretold
> The Best Of Cristopher Daniels Vol.2 - Say Your Prayers
> The Best Of Spanky - Danger Danger!
> The Best Of Jack Evans - Defiyng Gravity
> The Best Of Paul London - Please Don't Die
> Straight Shootin' Series With Mick Foley
> ROH Uncensored
> Fate Of An Angel
> Back To Basics
> The Era Of Honor Begins Remastered
> Midnight Express Reunion
> It All Begins
> 
> I looked on ebay too, but some of these aren't there, so I suppose they're hard to find.


Wrestlingstore.co.uk has The Best Of Jack Evans - Defiyng Gravity for £99.99, The Best Of Paul London - Please Don't Die for £69.99

If you sold them i could see you getting a good price for them.


----------



## ShinyaNaKano56

These prices are insane, how can a dvd cost that much? 99£ for a dvd? that's crazy....but good for me!

I'm triyn to search 'em on ebay and amazon too, and I haven't found :

The Best of Samoa Joe vol.2
The Best of Austin Aries
The Best of Cristopher Daniels - Prophecy Foretold
The Best of Spanky - Danger Danger!
The Best of Jack Evans - Defiyng Gravity (I Don't think its real value is 99£...)

If these dvd's can't be found on ebay or amazon, i guess they're rare and i can ask a nice amount of money, right?

About the Paul London DVD, in my search I found one used for 40 dollars, is it a fair price to sell it or i can ask more?


----------



## smitlick

ShinyaNaKano56 said:


> These prices are insane, how can a dvd cost that much? 99£ for a dvd? that's crazy....but good for me!
> 
> I'm triyn to search 'em on ebay and amazon too, and I haven't found :
> 
> The Best of Samoa Joe vol.2
> The Best of Austin Aries
> The Best of Cristopher Daniels - Prophecy Foretold
> The Best of Spanky - Danger Danger!
> The Best of Jack Evans - Defiyng Gravity (I Don't think its real value is 99£...)
> 
> If these dvd's can't be found on ebay or amazon, i guess they're rare and i can ask a nice amount of money, right?
> 
> About the Paul London DVD, in my search I found one used for 40 dollars, is it a fair price to sell it or i can ask more?


Ignore the crazy UK sites selling them for those prices. Theres a reason they are still listed and its because nobody in there right mind pays that outright. 

I've also found that being New or Used is rarely much of a difference. As long as theres no damage and the disc works. Thats usually all that matters.

You should still see quality prices for some of those and make sure to list them worldwide and have shipping for all countries as I've found regular buyers for old ROH DVDs in Australia, the UK and the US.



*ROH - Rising Above 2012*

1. Chris Silvio & Mohammad Ali Vaez vs The All Night Express
**1/2

2. Samson Walker vs Michael Elgin
**3/4

3. BJ Whitmer vs Kevin Steen
***

4. El Generico vs Kyle O'Reilly
***

5. Mike Mondo vs TJ Perkins
***

*6. 2/3 Falls*
Roderick Strong vs Jay Lethal
***1/2

*7. ROH Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoes vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team
**1/4

*8. ROH World Title*
Davey Richards vs Adam Cole
***3/4



*PWX - Leader of the Pack*

1. Davey Richards vs Caleb Konley
***1/2

2. Adam Page vs Eddie Edwards
***

*IWA-MS - Put Up or Shut Up*

Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
**3/4

*NEW - Spring Slam 2012*

1. Jerry Lawler vs Luke Robinson
***

2. Bobby Lashley vs Tommaso Ciampa
**1/2​


----------



## thephenomenalone

ShinyaNaKano56 said:


> These prices are insane, how can a dvd cost that much? 99£ for a dvd? that's crazy....but good for me!
> 
> I'm triyn to search 'em on ebay and amazon too, and I haven't found :
> 
> The Best of Samoa Joe vol.2
> The Best of Austin Aries
> The Best of Cristopher Daniels - Prophecy Foretold
> The Best of Spanky - Danger Danger!
> The Best of Jack Evans - Defiyng Gravity (I Don't think its real value is 99£...)
> 
> If these dvd's can't be found on ebay or amazon, i guess they're rare and i can ask a nice amount of money, right?
> 
> About the Paul London DVD, in my search I found one used for 40 dollars, is it a fair price to sell it or i can ask more?


I sold my copy of the Paul London best of on ebay a couple of weeks ago for £25 buy it now so you can get decent prices for some of them at times.


----------



## Lane

I dont know how many people remember him but I wish Jason Quick/Carter Grey still wrestled.


----------



## ShinyaNaKano56

thephenomenalone said:


> I sold my copy of the Paul London best of on ebay a couple of weeks ago for £25 buy it now so you can get decent prices for some of them at times.


I already got some offers here on this forum, too bad I can't reply for now, since I need 25 messages to send private messages to other people.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - The Battle of Richmond*

1. Mike Mondo vs Jay Lethal
**3/4

2. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs The Bravado Brothers
*3/4

3. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs The All Night Express
**1/4

4. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
***

5. The House of Truth vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4

6. Totally Awesome vs Team A-1
**1/2

7. Mike Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
***1/4

8. Davey Richards vs Jimmy Jacobs
**3/4

9. Jay Briscoe vs Charlie Haas
**1/2​


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG - Best of 2010
Courtesy of Seabs*

*Disc One*

*PWG Kurt RusselMania*
Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards ****¼*
Great Muta & KAI vs. Joey Ryan & Scott Lost ***¾*
El Generico vs. Jushin Liger ****½-***¾*
Brian Kendrick & Paul London vs. The Young Bucks ****¼*
Rob Van Dam vs. Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong ****¼*

*PWG As The Worm Turns*
Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs. Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor ****-***¼*
Chris Sabin vs. Roderick Strong *****¼*

*Disc Two*

*PWG As The Worm Turns*
Alex Shelley vs. Chris Hero ******
The Young Bucks vs. El Generico & Chuck Taylor (PWG World Tag Team Titles) ****¾-*****
Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards (PWG World Title) *****¼-****½*

*PWG Titannica*
Brandon Gatson vs. Ryan Taylor ****¼*
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong (PWG World Title) ****½*
The Young Bucks vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (PWG World Tag Team Titles) ****½*

*Disc Three*

*PWG DDT4 *
The Young Bucks vs. Jerome LTP Robinson & Johnny Goodtime (PWG World Tag Team Titles) ****¼*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Akira Tozawa & YAMATO ****½*
Chris Hero vs. Brandon Bonham ****¾*
The Young Bucks vs. El Generico & Paul London (PWG World Tag Team Titles) ****¼*

*PWG DIO!*
Jerome LTP Robinson & Johnny Goodtime vs. Los Luchas *****
Joey Ryan & The Cutler Brothers vs. Malachi Jackson & The Young Bucks *****
El Generico & Paul London vs. Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen (PWG World Tag Team Titles) *****

*Disc Four*

*PWG Seven*
Brandon Bonham vs. Brian Cage ****¼*
Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky ****½*
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong *****
Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero (PWG World Title) ******
El Generico & Paul London vs. The Cutler Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (Guerrilla Warfare for the PWG World Tag Team Titles) ****¼*

*PWG BOLA 2010 Night 1*
The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers *****

*Disc Five*

*PWG BOLA 2010 Night 1*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ricochet ****¼-***½*
El Generico vs. Akira Tozawa ****¼-***½*
Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Hero ****¼-***½*

*PWG BOLA 2010 Night 2*
Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa *****¼-****½*
Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet and Rocky Romero vs. Brian Cage, Chuck Taylor and Ryan Taylor *****
Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan ****¼*

*Disc Six*

*PWG The Curse of Guerrilla Island*
Brian Cage-Taylor vs. Johnny Yuma ***¼*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Cutler Brothers *****
El Generico vs. Ricochet ****½-***¾*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brandon Gatson vs. Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan (PWG World Title) ****-***¼*

*PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute to Poison*
The Fightin’ Taylor Boys vs. The Young Bucks ***½*
Kevin Steen vs. Akira Tozawa *****¼*
El Generico and Paul London vs. The Kings of Wrestling (PWG World Tag Team Titles) ****½*
​
Steen/Davey: I don't believe I had ever seen a kiss exchange result in a "THIS IS WRESTLING" chant :lmao. Enjoyable match between the two, though more comedy then expected.

Strong/Sabin: Forgot how hard hitting and awesome this was. Just fucking love it, awesome shit throughout.

Shelley/Hero: Real fucking good once again. Started as a great technical bout and transitioned into a back and forth hard hitting match.

Omega/Davey: Still such a crazy match and I love the chemistry between the two. Still a top 10 2010 match for me.

Gatson/Taylor: Surprisingly good match. I'm always mixed when it comes to Gatson, good talent at times but some of his moves leave a canadian destroyer like taste in my mouth especially the move he won with.

Davey/Strong: It's weird that I can never get into this match despite the fact I enjoy the majority of the matches between these two.

Bucks/LTP & Goodtime: Pretty much went a perfect length for being a first round title match and had a great amount of action to get the crowd amped up for the rest of the tourney. 

Hero/Bonham: Never liked Bonham but this was pretty bloody good with Bonham showing he can match Hero blow for blow and angering Hero in the process. Very good match, hard hitting as hell.

Davey/Hero: Great action, very good wrestling, good selling of the knee from Hero and overall a great match despite a few messy spots.

Guerrilla Warfare: I can never get into this as much as I'd like to. I think the match being a Guerrilla Warfare was a turn off for me as I didn't think it was needed, not like there had been a major feud between the three. Still it had fun spots with the YB back rake being my personal favorite. 

Claudio/Ricochet: Claudio uses his strength better then any wrestler I can think of especially when it comes to matches like this. Very fun match with a couple seriously jaw dropping spots.

Tozawa/Hero: Heard a lot of praise for the matches between these two so I was obviously intrigued going in and boy was I impressed. Just a tremendous hard hitting match with Tozawa's resiliency against Hero's strikes and height advantage being the base of the match. Tozawa impressed me BIG time in this and you just cannot help getting into the exchanges towards the end. One of the top 10 matches of 2010 for me no doubt.

Generico/Ricochet: Crazy fun match as you would expect from these two though I did enjoy Generico being a little heelish during the match. The final sequence was pretty amazing. 

Tozawa/Steen: Another amazing Tozawa match. Similar to the Hero match with Tozawa's resiliency being the story of the match and seeing him fight through every crazy thing Steen put him through. 

*My top 5 favorite PWG matches of 2010
Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa - PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night Two - ****¼-****½
Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - PWG As The Worm Turns - ****¼-****½ 
Roderick Strong vs. Chris Sabin - PWG As The Worm Turns - ****¼
Kevin Steen vs. Akira Tozawa - PWG Cyanide: A Tribute to Poison - ****¼
Alex Shelley vs. Chris Hero - PWG As The Worm Turns - ****
*​


----------



## smitlick

*AAW - Scars & Stripes 2012*

1. Lamar Titan vs Isaias Velazquez vs Mr. Miller vs Tweek Phoenix
**3/4

2. Mason Beck vs BJ Whitmer
**1/2

3. The CLASH vs Dan Lawrence & Gregory Iron
*

4. Shane Hollister vs Louis Lyndon
***1/2

5. Jesse Emerson vs Krotch
SQUASH

6. MsChif vs Danny Daniels
*3/4

7. Irish Airborne vs Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine
**3/4

8. Davey Richards vs Fit Finlay
***

*9. Ladder Match* 
Arik Cannon vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Silas Young
***1/4​

Also have finished the following Highspots Shoots with
- Jimmy Hart
- Rip Rogers
- Dave Taylor

Jimmys is very fun. I like hearing Jimmy talk about anything as hes entertaining to me. The Rip shoot is pretty meh and doesn't focus much on OVW and more on before that. The last 20 minutes of the Dave Taylor Shoot are very good and definitely worth a look.


----------



## mavsfan41

AAW's June Bound by hate show was all kinds of awesome, as was shimmer 45. both easy thumbs up shows


----------



## EmbassyForever

*CHIKARA A Death Worse Than Fate 2012 Review:*

Green Ant vs. Ophidian: **

Saturyne vs. El Hijo del Ice Cream: **1/4

The Colony vs. The Throwbacks: **3/4
Fire Ant is really underrated.

Jigsaw vs. Brodie Lee: ***1/4

Colt Cabana vs. Kobald: **1/2

3.0, Gregory Iron, and Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst, Jakob Hammermeier, and The Batiri: **3/4

Sara Del Rey vs. Archibald Peck: ***1/4
"Who's the real queen of wrestling?!?!" - Archi is awesome :lol

*Campeonatos de Parejas Match:*
F.I.S.T.(c) vs. The Spectral Envoy: ***1/4​


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Jay Lethal: Lethal Injection*


*1/11/03*
Special K (Deranged, Hydro, Angel Dust, Yeyo, & Slugger) vs. The Ring Crew Express (Dunn & Marcos) & The Outcast Killaz (Tortuga & Santiago) - *1/2

*5/22/04*
Hydro vs. Alex Shelley - **1/4
*
6/24/04*
Hydro vs. CM Punk - *** 

*10/2/04*
Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki - **1/2

*11/5/04*
Jay Lethal & Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness & John Walters - ***

4*/16/05 - ROH Pure Title*
Jay Lethal vs. Spanky - ***1/4

*8/13/05*
Jay Lethal & Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki & Homicide - ***1/4

*9/17/05 - Fight Without Honor*
Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki - ***1/2

*9/17/05 - Fight Without Honor II*
Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki - **3/4 
*
12/3/05*
Jay Lethal vs. Samoa Joe - ***1/2

*6/26/11*
Jay Lethal vs. Mike Bennett - ***
*
10/1/11 (SBG) - ROH World TV Title*
Jay Lethal vs. El Generico - ***1/2

*9/7/11*
Jay Lethal & Homicide vs. Tommaso Ciampa & Rhyno - **3/4

*11/6/11 (SBG) - ROH World TV Title*
Jay Lethal vs. Mike Bennett - **1/2

*11/6/11 - Proving Ground*
Jay Lethal vs. Mark Briscoe - **1/4

*11/19/11 - Proving Ground*
Jay Lethal vs. Roderick Strong - **1/4

*11/26/11 (SBG) - ROH World TV Title*
Jay Lethal vs. El Generico - **1/2

*12/3/11 - Proving Ground*
Jay Lethal vs. TJ Perkins - *** 

*12/4/11 - Proving Ground*
Jay Lethal vs. Adam Cole - ***1/4

*12/23/11 - ROH World TV Title - Elimination Match*
Jay Lethal vs. Mike Bennett vs. El Generico - **3/4

*1/20/12 - ROH World Title Match*
Jay Lethal vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4


_If you're a massive Jay Lethal fan or want to desperately see his early work then this is for you. Otherwise most of the other ROH comps will surpass this_.​


----------



## smitlick

*AIW - Absolution VI*

1. Sugar Dunkerton vs Sabbath vs AERO! vs Kobald vs Maximo Suave vs Low Rider
**1/4

2. BJ Whitmer vs Eddie Kingston
***1/2

3. The Chad Williams vs Tursas
1/2*

4. Dasher Hatfield, The Duke, Mr RBI & Lights Ouut vs Dalton Castle & Da Latin Crime Syndicate
***

*5. AIW Intense Title*
Marion Fontaine vs Shiima Xion vs Chuck Taylor
***

6. Josh Prohibition vs Gregory Iron
**3/4

7. Eric Ryan vs Bobby Beverly
**3/4

*8. AIW Tag Titles*
The Olsen Twins vs Irish Airborne vs Aeroform
***3/4

9. Sabu vs Facade
**1/2

10. Rickey Shane Page vs Vincent Nothing
****

*11. AIW Absolute Title*
Johnny Gargano vs Tim Donst
***1/2

*12. AIW Absolute Title*
Johnny Gargano vs Shiima Xion
N/R

The only downside to AIW is that they overbook so much. Otherwise some really good matches.


*IWA-EC - Extreme Dreams*

1. Smokey C vs Zac Vincent
*1/2
Too long

2. Matt Conard vs Viper
*

3. Chance Prophet vs Aaron Draven
*3/4

4. 2 Tuff Tony vs Shane Douglas
*1/2

5. Bulldozer vs Jason Kincaid
**3/4
I saw Bulldozer come to the ring looking like shit and thoughts jesus christ this will be awful but 

somehow it wasn't.

6. The In Crowd vs Chance Prophet & The Juggulator
*1/4

7. Mad Man Pondo vs Tommy Dreamer
*1/2
I don't understand why Tommy agreed to this match or why he ever agreed to Dobson doing so much interference or so poorly...

This was legit one of the worst Independent wrestling shows I've ever seen bar one or two live shows.​


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone here have the Sami Callihan, Jon Moxley, and Joker BOTI's from SMV? Considering buying them, but I was wondering how they were.


----------



## Platt

Check out the star ratings thread http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html there's links to reviews of all 3 in there.


----------



## flag sabbath

*CZW Ultraviolent Cage Fighting​*
I picked this 2008 compilation up cheap off of Amazon. I've not seen much CZW & I'd heard crazy things about COD VI, so my curiosity got the best of me...

*1) Highlights from Cages Of Death I-III:* Rudimentary stuff, featuring plenty of stiff weapon shots & dangerous bumps. A decent showcase of how rapidly CZW's popularity, production values & creativity grew in those early years.

*2) Cage Of Death IV - Zandig vs. Lobo:* A fairly lifeless brawl with enough nasty headshots & stunts to get the crowd fired up. After an intensely violent, convincing pre-match angle, this is disappointingly sluggish - at no point does it seem like a real fight **1/2*

*3) Cage Of Death V - Team Zandig vs. Hi-V:* Action packed, high concept multi-man garbage, which delivers high-risk lunacy in spades, but peaks a little too soon ****1/2*

*4) Cage Of Death VI - Team Ca$h vs. The Blkout:* The most ridiculously chaotic & reckless stuntshow you're ever likely to see. Wall-to-wall carnage - some of it majestic, some clumsy as hell. It's amazing no-one was more seriously injured delivering this preposterous spectacle ******


----------



## EmbassyForever

*CHIKARA Green Ice 2012 Review:​​*

Sara Del Rey vs. Kobald: **1/2

Josh Alexander, Marcus Marquez, and Sebastian Suave vs. Brent Banks, Scotty O'Shea, and Alex Vega: **3/4

Fire Ant vs. Brodie Lee: **3/4

Dasher Hatfield vs. Archibald Peck: *3/4
What a mess.

*Four Way Elimination Tag Team Match:*
The Spectral Envoy vs. The Colony vs. The Batiri vs. The Swarm: **3/4

El Generico vs. Tim Donst: ***

Mike Quackenbush and Jigsaw vs. 17 and The Shard: **3/4

Eddie Kingston vs. Ophidian: **1/2

*Campeonatos de Parejas Match:*
F.I.S.T.(c) vs. 3.0: ***1/4​


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> Anyone here have the Sami Callihan, Jon Moxley, and Joker BOTI's from SMV? Considering buying them, but I was wondering how they were.


I've seen the Moxley one and it was ok. The interview was fine. I've got Jokers but have yet to watch it and hope to never see Callihans.


*PWG - Death To All But Metal*

1. B-Boy vs Famous B
**3/4

2. TJ Perkins vs Ryan Taylor
**1/2

*3. PWG World Title*
Kevin Steen vs Brian Cage
***

*4. PWG World Tag Team Titles*
The Super Smash Brothers vs The Young Bucks
****

5. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Joey Ryan vs Candice LeRae & The RockNES Monsters
**1/4

6. Michael Elgin vs Willie Mack
**3/4

7. El Generico vs Ricochet
***3/4​


----------



## Chismo

Kevin Steen vs. Peter Avalon *** _(that chest)_

Brian Cage-Taylor vs. Ray Rosas ***1/2 _(BCT is a fucking machine, of course, but Rosas was BOSS here) _

Candice LeRae vs. Joey Ryan ** _(uh, oh… Andy Kaufman was doing it much better)
_
Scorpio Sky vs. TJ Perkins *** _(good shit right there)
_
The Young Bucks vs. The RockNES Monsters vs. The Super Smash Bros ***

Alex Koslov vs. Kyle O'Reilly **1/2 _(Koslov needs to be booked more often)
_
Willie Mack vs. Roderick Strong ***1/2

*World Championship*
El Generico © vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen *****1/4* _(excellent match, nonstop action 3-Way, loved this)_


Not a great show (by PWG's super high standards), but this was still a lot of fun, shitload of good wrestling, with the main event 3-Way being the MOTYC. Excalibur was awesome as usual, of course. The match between BCT and Ray Rosas was really, really good, right behind the main event. Rosas was great in that one, hopefully they book him and Koslove more often. The main event was excellent, IMO, one of the best 3-Ways recently. There was your usual Steen/Generico awesomeness, but combined with Eddie this time. It was a fresh and different dynamic. Thumbs up for ths show.


----------



## smitlick

*PWX - Queen City Chaos*
The Bravado Brothers vs The Great Outdoors
***


----------



## ShinyaNaKano56

Hi guys, I put a lot of rare ROH dvd's for sale on ebay, if anyone is interested, take a look, the link is in my signature. I want to thank all the guys who helped me with these rare dvd's.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*wXw - 16 Carat Gold 2011 - Day 3 Review*

Davey Richards vs Sami Callihan - **3/4

Colt Cabana & Emil Sitoci vs Mark Haskins & Kotaro Suzuki -**1/2

Go Shiozaki vs Big van Walter - ***1/2

Axeman vs Yoshihito Sasaki - **3/4

Johnny Moss vs Jon Ryan - **1/4

*wXw World Tag Team Titles*
The OTC vs The Mind - DUD

*wXw Unified World Wrestling Title*
Daisuke Sekimoto vs El Generico - ****

The Leaders of the New School vs Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly -****1/2

Sami Callihan vs Big van Walter - ****1/4​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*CZW New Heights 2012

Quick Thoughts: A pretty decent undercard topped with an excellent main event. A lot of the matches were really short so nothing was going to steal the show on the undercard. The booking after the main event was so poorly executed its cringeworthy but the 60 min match was great.*

Kore vs. Shane Strickland- Meh
Alex Colon vs. Devon Moore- Standard fare
Multiperson Match (8)- Pretty fun match, Ruckus and Mia were the high points
DJ Hyde & Dave Crist vs. Greg Excellent & Jake Crist- Good storyline match, accomplished what it needed to.
4Loco vs. NOI(CZW World Tag Team Championship)- Pretty disappointing considering the talent
MASADA vs. AR Fox (CZW World Heavyweight Championship)- Really good, solid title match no complaints.
Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan (CZW World Junior Heavyweight Championship- 60 Minute Ironman Match)- Great main event, lots of good back and forth and while they struggled a bit in the middle portion they were to able to work at a smart pace and balance some big spots. The ending portion of the match was very well done. Defo one of CZW's MOTYCs.
____________________
*CZW Tangled Web 2012

Quick Thoughts: Overall this was a better show than New Heights. Most of the matches were good, and there were no lull periods during the show. Lots of good, consistent matches topped with a solid main event.*

Rich Swann vs. Shane Strickland- solid, fun opener.
Drew Gulak vs. Greg Excellent- very short, comedic match
Azrieal & Bandido Jr. vs. Devon Moore & Lucky tHURTeen (CZW World Tag Team Championship)- decent tag match, we'll see how NOI handles the belts.
Sami Callihan vs. Ruckus- A really good midcard match. The finish was awesome
AR Fox vs. Alex Colon (CZW World Junior Heavyweight Championship)- Great title match between these two, Fox was crisp as hell and Colon came in with something to prove.
MASADA vs. Joker (CZW World Heavyweight Championship)- Very fun brawl that did more to set up a rematch, this could be a very good feud.
DJ Hyde vs. Matt Tremont (Tangled Web Match)- A very solid main event between these two. Lots of crazy spots, weapons and the like Matt Tremont is a champ for going through those bumps some of it was hard to watch quite honestly. Good main event nonetheless.
_______________
*PWS Toronto

Quick Thoughts: This was a really fun and easy to sit through show with a line of good to great matches. Honorable recommendations goes to Generico/Elgin, Kalamity/LuFisto and especially Strong/Liger.*

El Generico vs. Michael Elgin- Very good opener
Tito Santana vs. Shawn Spears- Alright for what it was, I love Shawn Spears
SSB vs. The Great Outdoors vs. Titus & Conley vs. Page & Asylum- Really fun, chaotic tag match
Fit Finlay vs. Harry Smith- Very solid match, even if by the numbers.
Vader vs. Necro Butcher- Really short to mean much but a fun brawl while it lasted.
Denucci & Douglas vs. Zoltan & Blanchard- Short and sweet
Kalamity vs. LuFisto (NCW Femmes Fatale Championship)- Damn this was a good title match, great stuff from both girls.
Roderick Strong vs. Jushin Liger- Great, nonstop action between both of these guys. I'd almost call this a MOTYC.
Tommy Dreamer & Rhyno vs. Raven & CW Anderson- A really nothing tag match, they didn't really use the stip. Definitely a lackluster way to end the show and really bought the overall show down.
_________________
*SHINE 2

Quick Thoughts: This show was a big improvement over the inaugural show, everything felt smoother, more consistent and many matches surprised. However, the ME was disappointing here. The undercard was much better in comparison with the original show.*

Su Yung vs. Kimberly- Solid opener
Sojo Bolt vs. Heidi Lovelace vs. Taelor Hendrix- Really good 3 Way, lots of innovative stuff
Mia Yim vs. Sassy Stephie- Really good midcard match
Jessicka Havok vs. Reby Sky- Another solid match, good psychology they have good chemistry together.
Rain vs. Santana Garrett- Pretty short so it didn't build to much.
Leva Bates vs. Portia Perez- Solid match with lots of personality and charisma
Made in Sin vs. MSERRIE- Decent match, more so a handicap match
Jazz vs. Mercedes Martinez- A solid brawl, got decent time but kinda short for a ME. Not the best match, more decent but disappointing for a ME. The rematch will probably be better.
___________________
EDIT:

*Davey Richards vs. Kyle Matthews
PCW 2011*

I was in a KM mood and I stumbled across this little gem, Hella good match. Lots of back and forth and I love how Davey controlled the pace and how they slowly built up to the bigger falls down the stretch. Lots of nice reversals and by the end the crowd was completely pro Matthews. Great nearfalls that made you believe that Kyle could pull it away. Great match.


----------



## Chismo

A proper re-watch:












Ahtu (0-0) vs. Low Ki (0-0) *N/A* _(brutal squash)_

Cheech Hernandez (0-0) vs. Cloudy (0-0) **1/2 _(I miss Up In Smoke, they should reform, bcuz no one benefits from this shit, especially Cloudy, he's super bland, and he'll never make it in singles) 
_
The Scene (1-0) vs. John Silver & Alex Reynolds (0-0) *** 

Jigsaw (0-0) vs. AR Fox (2-0) *** _(mediocre until the climax, but good match overall)_

Pinkie Sanchez (1-0) vs. Uhaa Nation (0-0) **1/4

Ronin (0-0) vs. The Super Smash Bros (1-1) ***1/2 _(MOTN)_

Jon Davis (0-1) vs. Kyle Matthews (0-0) **

Bobby Fish (1-4) vs. Sami Callihan (3-2) **1/2 _(rock solid, yet disappointing, they can do it much better)
_
*Open The Freedom Gate Championship*
Johnny Gargano © vs. Ricochet ***1/4 _(I won't let the shitty crowd ruin this for me, this was a good match, and Gargano's effort was heroic)_
*
Unsanctioned Match*
Sabu vs. Justin Credible **1/4 _(decent enough)
_

Solid show with no great, MOTYC matches, but with four good bouts. Still, not enough to recommend this to a non-Evolve fan, because there was a lot of mediocrity, which is something I can usually live with, but not so much when it happens in your semi-main event (Fish/Sami). But I gotta say, the shit that hurt this show the most was the godawful, fat and shitty, nostalgic, silent crowd, that consisted mostly out of ECW fans who simply did not care about the wrestling and storylines in front of them, they basically almost ruined the main event, fuck those idiots. But hey, they popped HUGE for the Tribute segment with a godawful, horrible and shitty brawl between ECW and CZW. Yeah, that tells you what idiots they are. Thank God on Sami Callihan's segment at the end to close the show.


----------



## FITZ

Gargano/Ricochet wasn't good. That's why nobody cared. I know Gargano was really hurt and his effort was incredible but he just wasn't in any condition to be out there and the match suffered because of it. Nobody knew he was hurt until after the match either. 

You said it yourself that the show was filled with mediocrity so you can't blame the crowd for not getting into the matches. There were only a couple of really good matches and those got reactions. Everyone was burnt out since this was the second show of a double header as well. 

The pop at the end was because the Arena was closing and it was cool to see them have a tribute to it like that. I'm not an ECW fan and I was too young to see ECW when they actually ran at the arena but that was the closest I'm ever going to get to experiencing what it was like during their run. 

I'll admit that we weren't that great of a crowd for a lot of the matches. But a lot of the matches weren't very good.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Delirious Masked Insanity Preview*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EDrhC4ik4Q&feature=plcp
:lol


----------



## KingCrash

People should have known that that kind of crowd was only going to be interested in ECW/ECW-style action and wouldn't give a crap about anything else. Same thing happened at the Extreme Reunion show whenever someone not associated with ECW came out. That said there was only one good match on EVOLVE 10 anyway and that unsanctioned match and aftermatch was horrible. Might be the worst EVOLVE show to date.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Brew City Beatdown- Milwaukee, WI 7/14/12 (DVD)
http://www.rohwrestling.com/sites/default/files/brewcitybeatdowndvdfinal.jpg


> Witness one of the most chaotic events in recent memory with Ring of Honor's latest DVD release: "Brew City Beatdown"! Featuring a tag team main event with ROH World Champion Kevin Steen & Jimmy Jacobs taking on Jay & Mark Briscoe in a brawl that carried on all over the building and saw Mark lay it all on the line in spectacular death-defying fashion!
> 
> Also included in this release are "Die Hard" Eddie Edwards taking on Rhino in a rematch of their "Border Wars" contest, two of ROH's hardest hitters duking it out when Roderick Strong takes on BJ Whitmer, and Mike Mondo toughing it out in a wrestling contest against Jay Lethal! All those, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Rhett Titus vs. Mike Sydal
> 
> 2. Jay Lethal vs. Mike Mondo
> 
> 3. Samson Walker, Chris Silvio, & Mohamad Ali Vaez vs. Tony Kozina, Shiloh Jonze, & Adam Revolver
> 
> 4. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tadarius Thomas
> 
> 5. BJ Whitmer vs. Roderick Strong
> 
> 6. Michael Elgin vs. Silas Young
> 
> 7. "Border Wars Rematch: Eddie Edwards vs. Rhino
> 
> 8. Tag Team Main Event: Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & Jimmy Jacobs
> 
> 
> 
> DVD Bonus:
> 
> - The Briscoes ready for Evil
> 
> - Rhett Titus creating opportunities
> 
> - S.C.U.M.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Austin Aries: The Evolution Of A-Double*


*
12/26/04 - ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe - ****1/2
*
4/2/05 - ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Homicide - ***1/2
*
5/7/05 - ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley - ***3/4

*5/13/05 - ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. James Gibson - ****

*5/14/05 - ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4

*6/4/05 - ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Spanky - ***1/2

*10/29/05*
Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles - ***1/4

*1/27/06 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal - ****

*2/25/06 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal - ***1/2

*3/11/06*
Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2

*9/15/06*
Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards - **3/4

*2/23/07 - Open The Brave Gate*
Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal - **3/4

*4/27/07 - ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Takeshi Morishima - ****

*10/6/07*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4

*10/5/07 - Best Of Three Series/Match 1*
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/2

*10/21/07 - Best Of Three Series/Match 2*
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4

*11/2/07 - Best Of Three Series/Match 3*
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4
​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

EVOLVE 10 may have not been the best show, but nothing will ever top the disappointment that was EVOLVE 8. Regardless of the circumstances, the crowd did hurt that show and like I said on my flashback reviews I didn't even rate Gargano/Ricochet out of respect to Gargano. E10 had a nice string of good wrestling matches and the show flowed smoothly (at least, until the end). Not the best EVOLVE show but no promotion hits home runs every inning, it's not possible.


----------



## FITZ

KingCrash said:


> People should have known that that kind of crowd was only going to be interested in ECW/ECW-style action and wouldn't give a crap about anything else. Same thing happened at the Extreme Reunion show whenever someone not associated with ECW came out. That said there was only one good match on EVOLVE 10 anyway and that unsanctioned match and aftermatch was horrible. Might be the worst EVOLVE show to date.


You also had a bunch of people that were there for the CZW show so you can only imagine what kind of crowd showed up for the double header. People wanted blood and chair shots. I did my best for the show (I think you can even see Bobby Fish give me a high five after he won).


----------



## KingCrash

Wonder why EVOVLE didn't go first and let CZW have the night slot, people would have loved a Sabu/Credible match in that slot and wouldn't have been so quick to turn on anything else.



Matt_Yoda said:


> EVOLVE 10 may have not been the best show, but nothing will ever top the disappointment that was EVOLVE 8. *Regardless of the circumstances, the crowd did hurt that show* and like I said on my flashback reviews I didn't even rate Gargano/Ricochet out of respect to Gargano. E10 had a nice string of good wrestling matches and the show flowed smoothly (at least, until the end). Not the best EVOLVE show but no promotion hits home runs every inning, it's not possible.


There were reasons for this particular show, but I always find myself saying about EVOLVE and DGUSA shows ".....and the matches would have been better if not for the crowd." Between Gabe running places where he doesn't draw/advertise well leading to a crowd that only pops for extreme moments, the novelty of DG guys coming over wearing off, the general blandness of the undercard and the lack of a top guy to carry it it always seems that the shows are those that you watch but doesn't register with you at all.


----------



## FITZ

Gabe got that spot and wasn't going to give up the last show in the Arena. He got a huge boost in ticket sales because of the venue closing and he wanted to milk it for all it was worth.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*CHIKARA's Give 'Em The Axe 2012 Review:​*
Soldier Ant, combatANT and deviANT vs. The Spectral Envoy (Ultramantis Black, Frightmare and Hallowicked) - **1/2

Ophidian vs. Sugar Dunkerton - **1/4

The Shard vs. The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger - **

The Batiri (Obariyon, Kodama and Kobald) vs 3.0 (Shane Matthews and Scott ‘Jagged’ Parker) and Gran Akuma - ***1/4

Icarus vs. Sara Del Rey - ***

Jakob Hammermeier vs. Jigsaw - **3/4

Los Ice Creams (Ice Cream Jr. and El Hijo del Ice Cream) vs. Green Ant / Steve ‘Turtle’ Weiner - *
The MJ's thing killed the match.

*Young Lion’s Cup Qualifier #4:*
‘The Juice’ JT Dunn vs. Vinny Marseglia vs. Aaron Epic vs. ACH - ***-***1/4

*Campeonatos de Parejas:*
The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) vs. The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield and ‘Mr. Touchdown’ Mark Angelosetti) - ***1/2 (after re-watch)​


----------



## Chismo

A proper re-watch:












*No. 1 Contendership for the Open The Freedom Gate Championship*
Ricochet (4-2) vs. AR Fox (3-1) vs. Jigsaw (1-1) vs. Samuray Del Sol (0-1) ***

Silas Young (3-1) vs. Adam Page (0-2) *N/A* _(too shame Silas broke up with Gabe, he's so great)
_
Kyle Matthews (0-1) vs. Caleb Konley (2-1) **1/2 _(Konley improved massively in 2012)_

Jake Manning (1-0) vs. Alex Reynolds (2-0) **1/2 _(this was mostly good, but dragged at times)_

Low Ki (3-0) vs. Jon Davis (1-2) ***1/2 _(this was a very strong effort, Davis was great here)_

Chuck Taylor (7-3) vs. Mike Cruz (0-1) **1/2

El Generico (0-2) vs. Sami Callihan (3-5) *****1/2* _(what a BOSS match)_

*Open The Freedom Gate Championship*
Johnny Gargano © vs. AR Fox ****** _(an exciting, fast paced and visually impressive Junior sprint, great match)_


One of the strongest EVOLVE shows to date. Not one bad match, there was a bunch of rock solid undercard stuff, Low Ki and Davis had a really good, hard-hitting and struggle-to-win match, and the main event was really awesome. Gargano and Fox both showcased their athletic abilities, but it was also more than just that, more than an exhibition, they told a good story about fighting hard for the title. It was a hard fought match that elevated both of them and the title. But the MOTN moniker belongs to Callihan vs. Generico. What a great match! Both men entered the match with negative records, so they were desperate for win, and boy, did they show it in the match or what? Excellent storytelling about winning at any cost, especially from desperate Callihan (4 losses in a row), the finishing stretch was awesome and very well done. I liked Low Ki's commentary, he was really putting over the importance of winning and not wasting your time inside the ring. Sure, I can see why it bothers some people who think Low Ki was burying wrestlers on commentary, but let's be honest here, people are looking way too deep into it. This was a very good show, with an excellent third hour.
















*1st Round*
The RockNES Monsters vs. The Fightin' Taylor Boys ***1/2

*1st Round*
The Dynasty vs. Future Shock ***

*1st Round*
2 Husky Black Guys vs. Roderick Strong & Sami Callihan ***3/4

*1st Round*
The Young Bucks vs. The Super Smash Bros ******

*Semi-Finals*
The RockNES Monsters vs. 2 Husky Black Guys ***1/2

*Semi-Finals*
Future Shock vs. The Super Smash Bros ****** _(MOTN)
_
*World Championship*
Kevin Steen © vs. Sami Callihan ***3/4

*Finals*
2 Husky Black Guys vs. The Super Smash Bros ***3/4


The best DDT4 so far, IIRC, a top notch show from top to bottom. Just a balls awesome night of excellent tag team wrestling, plus there was a damn good World Title match as a bonus. Steen/Callihan was so fucking awesome to watch, one of the best brawls in a long time, and Steen pulling FINLAY on poor Sami was a fucking eye candy. I honestly feel like a prick for not giving this match ****+ rating, but there was a lack of drama because the last 6-7 minutes was all about Steen decimating Sami. One helluva brawl this was. The DDT4 Tournament matches were all good, with two of them being absolutely great (Bucks/SSB and FShock/SSB). Excellent show, right behind Death To All But Metal. Hopefully PWG continues to book Future Shock as a team.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*CHIKARA The Great Escape 2012 Review:*

assailANT vs. Green Ant - **3/4

*Young Lions Cup X First Round Four Way Elimination Match*
Cameron Matthews vs. Kobald vs. Anthony Stone vs. Jivin' Jimmy - ***1/4
But i didn't liked the booking here. Jimmy and Matthews were really impressive and they eliminated. Stone looked good too btw.

Ophidian vs. Frightmare - **1/2

Icarus vs. The Mysterious & Handsome Stranger - **1/4

combatANT, deviANT & Soldier Ant vs. 3.0 & Gran Akuma - ***

Jakob Hammermeier & Tim Donst vs. The Batiri - *1/2
Donst - Daniel Bryan???

The Shard vs. Sugar Dunkerton - N/A

The Heart Throbs & The Young Bucks vs. Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black - ***

*CHIKARA Grand Title Match*
Sara Del Rey vs. Eddie Kingston - ****1/4
Awesome match. It was nice to see Kingston working as.. pretty much heel here.​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

KingCrash said:


> There were reasons for this particular show, but I always find myself saying about EVOLVE and DGUSA shows ".....and the matches would have been better if not for the crowd." Between Gabe running places where he doesn't draw/advertise well leading to a crowd that only pops for extreme moments, the novelty of DG guys coming over wearing off, the general blandness of the undercard and the lack of a top guy to carry it it always seems that the shows are those that you watch but doesn't register with you at all.


Interesting points that you make, I guess it really didn't register with me since I've been such a huge fan of the company since the first show, despite its negatives I find the positives much bigger in comparison which is why they're one of my favorite promotions. In my opinion they have lots of great matches (with or without the DGJapan talent), they have some of the best card structure/pacing and I don't find the roster bland at all, I'm" a fan of guys like Johnny Gargano, Sami Callihan, Jon Davis, Samuray Del Sol, Arik Cannon, Bobby Fish, AR Fox, Ricochet, Jigsaw, etc. while occasionally throwing in guys like Low Ki, Finlay and Generico and Gargano is the top guy in the promotion.

If you're not a fan of DGUSA/EVOLVE that's fine, I followed CHIKARA for 3 years but I stopped because their promotion overall simply wasn't my cup of tea personally.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Dragon Gate USA - Enter The Dragon 2012 iPPV Review:*

Masada vs. Jake Manning - N/A

The Scene (Caleb Konley & Scott Reed) vs. Zero Gravity (Bret Gakiya & CJ Esparza) - **1/4

Samuray Del Sol vs. Shane Hollister - *3/4
Too short to be something good.

The Super Smash Brothers (Player Uno & Stupefied) vs. D.U.F. (Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez) - ***1/4

*I Quit Match*
Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - ****
MOTN. But the guy that was with Lanny or tried to totally ruin the match or he just acted like an asshole. While Lanny trying to make this match look personal and like the biggest match of their career this moron made jokes and mocked Lanny. Really annoying.

YAMATO vs. Jon Davis - **1/4

El Generico vs. Akira Tozawa - ***1/2

*Open The United Gate Titles*
Ricochet & Rich Swann vs. CIMA & AR Fox - ***3/4

The crowd was really bad here...​


----------



## Emperor DC

I see Martin Stone is back from injury and has started with the WWE.

Not surprised, the sort of look and build the WWE likes.


----------



## Chismo

B-Boy vs. Famous B ***1/2 _(shocked to see how good this was)_

Ryan Taylor vs. TJ Perkins ***1/2

*World Championship*
Kevin Steen © vs. Brian Cage-Taylor *****1/4* _(seriously, this was incredibly awesome, an instant classic)
_
*World Tag Team Championship* *(No DQ)* (vacant)
The Young Bucks vs. The Super Smash Bros ******* _(unFUCKINGbelieveable)_

The RockNES Monsters & Candice LeRae vs. Joey Ryan, Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas **1/2

Willie Mack vs. Michael Elgin *****1/4* _(great powerhouse monster bash, I want a rematch)
_
El Generico vs. Ricochet *****1/2* _(sooo smooth and awesome, great storytelling here)
_

Seriously, this is like… one of the best shows ever! Words can not describe the awesomeness of this show, you just gotta watch it. 4 (FOUR!) fucking MOTYCs, and one of them being a five star classic and one of the most entertaining matches I've ever seen, two good openers, and a funny and disturbing 6-man tag. This show was so fucking good that I was actually dying to be interrupted by a DUD match, just to put my shit together, and to take a break from marking the fuck out. No matter how good and great some other companies' shows are, PWG still manages to find the way to rape them anally, they are something else. The No DQ between the Bucks and the SSB is my new Match Of The Year, dethroning Okada and Naito in process.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Johnny Gargano is going to be representing DGUSA on DragonGate's upcoming UK shows and it includes defending the Open the Freedom Gate Championship. I can't wait to see who his line up of opponents are, DragonGate UK tours are always fantastic and highly underrated.


----------



## Lane

Gargano is defending the title against Johnathan Gresham at Fight Club Pro


----------



## Brye

Just sold a couple ROH DVDs on eBay for $60. Bought both for $15 each originally.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - The Nightmare Begins*

1. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs The All Night Express
***1/4

2. Mike Mondo vs Davey Richards
**3/4

3. BJ Whitmer vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

4. Totally Awesome vs The Briscoes
DUD

5. Jay Lethal vs Michael Elgin
***

6. Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards
***1/4

7. Jay Briscoe vs Charlie Haas
**3/4

Steen really needs to lose weight.. Like really badly.​


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Matt_Yoda said:


> Johnny Gargano is going to be representing DGUSA on DragonGate's upcoming UK shows and it includes defending the Open the Freedom Gate Championship. I can't wait to see who his line up of opponents are, DragonGate UK tours are always fantastic and highly underrated.


I haven't heard of any DG:UK shows going on. I know he's facing zack sabre jr. in IPW:UK.


----------



## smitlick

*PWX - There Goes The Neighborhood*

1. Chiva Kid vs Adam Page
***1/4
Both guys looked great and Page has a great future if he keeps going at it. He'll surely be in ROH or DGUSA/EVOLVE in the next year or so.

2. Steve Corino vs Alex Avgerinos
**3/4
Corino on smaller Indy shows is so entertaining

3. Jimmy Jack Funk Jr., Ric Converse & Drew Myers vs Zane Riley, Bob Smith & Ernie Osiris
**1/2

*4. PWX Heavyweight Title*
Caleb Konley vs Mike Bennett
***
Konley is pretty good so hopefully Gabe stops booking him so fucking stupidly.

5. John Skyler vs LODI
**3/4

*6. PWX Tag Team Titles*
The Great Outdoors vs Corey Hollis & Chase Dakota
**3/4

*7. ROH World Title*
Kevin Steen vs Cedric Alexander
***1/2​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

OK my apologies for the wrong info, I just got the newsletter and yeah there isn't a DG tour coming up Gargano's just going to be defending the strap while he is over there. Gresham & Sabre Jr sounds like they could make for some really good matches.

EDIT:
I would love for Steen to get back in his old CZW shape where he was lean as hell but still had the size. That was some of the finest work of his career in the US but the odds of that happening are slim. Steen's style of wrestling is starting to catch up with his body, he needs rest and time to get back in shape. He also needs to think of ways to work smarter and safer.

MORE EDIT:
Holy freaking crap I'm" loving Samuray Del Sol right now, I've always been a big fan of his but his recent visibility courtesy of AAW, Gabe and Hyde has really made me take my fandom to the next level. Got a recommendation to check out his match with Fox @ CZW Super Sat. and I knew it would be good but man those two put on a great match with some incredible spots. It is so refreshing to see a real traditional luchadore on the indies here in the US. I hope that Gabe and Hyde continue to push him in their respective companies (which of course meaning he show up for more CZW shows).

I need Gargano/Generico, Gargano/Del Sol or Gargano/Generico/Del Sol over the OTFG title before this year's out. That match has money written all over it for me.


----------



## Concrete

What shows would everyone recommend from this year?

I don't care if it is the show with the most MOTYCs the most consistent show, most fun show, whatever. There is more than one way to judge a wrestling show. If someone could give me a little break down of the show as well. There is a lot of stuff I haven't seen this year. So far all I have is 16 Carat Day 3, CHIKARA CHIKARASaurus Rex, CHIKARA Anniversio shows, CHIKARA Hot Off the Griddle, AIW Straight Outta Compton, and I think that's it. I am a college kid that made about $1000 more than I planned and I don't plan on doing the responsible thing. GIVE ME SHOWS!!!


----------



## mk92071

enlightenedone9 said:


> What shows would everyone recommend from this year?
> 
> I don't care if it is the show with the most MOTYCs the most consistent show, most fun show, whatever. There is more than one way to judge a wrestling show. If someone could give me a little break down of the show as well. There is a lot of stuff I haven't seen this year. So far all I have is 16 Carat Day 3, CHIKARA CHIKARASaurus Rex, CHIKARA Anniversio shows, CHIKARA Hot Off the Griddle, AIW Straight Outta Compton, and I think that's it. I am a college kid that made about $1000 more than I planned and I don't plan on doing the responsible thing. GIVE ME SHOWS!!!


PWG Death To All But Metal and DDT4. I liked KRR3 because I'm a big DG fan, and if that's your thing buy it. I loved that Main Event, it was just a crazy match. Balls to the walls awesome imo.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Brew City Beatdown 2012 Review:*

1. Rhett Titus vs. Mike Sydal - ***

2. Jay Lethal vs. Mike Mondo - ***

3. Samson Walker, Chris Silvio & Mohamad Ali Vaez vs. Tony Kozina, Shiloh Jonze & Adam Revolver - **3/4

4. Kyle O’Reilly vs. Tadarius Thomas - ***1/4
Really good hard-hitting action

5. Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer - ***

6. Michael Elgin vs. Silas Young - ***3/4

7. Eddie Edwards vs. Rhino - ***1/4

8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. ROH World Champion Kevin Steen & Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2​


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer - Volume 45*

1. Courtney Rush vs Rhia O'Reilly
**1/2

2. Melanie Cruise & Mena Libra vs Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie
**1/4

3. Leon vs Sara Del Rey
***1/4

4. Saraya Knight vs Davina Rose
**

5. Jessie McKay vs Mia Yim
***

6. Kellie Skater vs Ray
***

7. LuFisto & Kana vs Hailey Hatred & Kalamity
***1/4

8. Christina Von Eerie vs Portia Perez
***

*9. Shimmer Tag Titles*
Ayako Hamada & Ayumi Kurihara vs Regeneration X
**1/4

10. Mercedes Martinez vs Athena
***

*11. Shimmer Title*
Cheerleader Melissa vs Nicole Matthews
***3/4


*AIW - Gauntlet for the Gold 7*

1. The Submission Squad vs Da Latin Crime Syndicate
**1/2

2. Marion Fontaine vs Colin Delaney
**1/2

3. Ophidian vs Eric Ryan
N/A

4. Ophidian vs Eric Ryan vs Kobald
***

*5. AIW Intense Title*
Bobby Beverly vs Colt Cabana
N/R

6. Flexor Industries vs Colt Cabana, Cliff Compton & Luke Gallows
***

7. BJ Whitmer vs Tim Donst
***1/4

8. Davey Vega & Mat Fitchett vs Irish Airborne
***1/4

*9. AIW Tag Titles*
Aeroform vs Matt Cross & Josh Prohibition
***1/4

10. Rickey Shane Page vs ACH vs Uhaa Nation vs Facade
***

*11. Gauntlet for the Gold*
***


*Shimmer - Volume 46*

1. Sassy Stephie vs Courtney Rush
**1/4

2. Saraya Knight vs Veda Scott
*3/4

3. The New York Knockout Nikki vs LuFisto
**1/2

4. Sara Del Rey vs Leva Bates
**

5. Mia Yim & Davina Rose vs Ray & Leon
**1/2

6. Kellie Skater vs KC Spinelli
*3/4

7. Jessie McKay vs MsChif
***

8. Athena vs Nicole Matthews
***1/4

9. Mercedes Martinez vs Kana
***1/2

- LACEY!!!!

*10. Shimmer Tag Titles*
Ayako Hamada & Ayumi Kurihara vs Hailey Hatred & Kalamity
***1/2

*11. Shimmer Title*
Cheerleader Melissa vs Portia Perez
***1/4 



*AIW - Straight Outta Compton*

1. The Submission Squad vs The Sex Bob-ombs
**3/4

2. Jock Samson vs The Duke
*3/4

3. Facade vs Colin Delaney
N/A

4. Facade vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine
**3/4

5. Rickey Shane Page vs Drake Younger
***

6. Alex Colon vs Sugar Dunkerton vs Eric Ryan vs Gary Jay
**1/2

7. Jon Thorne vs Hailey Hatred
**1/2

*8. AIW Tag Titles*
Youthanazia vs Irish Airborne
***1/4

*9. 30 Min Iron Man*
AR Fox vs ACH
***1/2

*10. Compton Street Fight*
Johnny Gargano, Tim Donst & BJ Whitmer vs Flexor Industries
***1/4



*ROH - Live Strong*

*1. Bonus Match*
Adam Cole vs Mike Bennett vs Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong
***

2. Kyle O'Reilly vs Jay Lethal
**3/4

3. Adam Cole vs Pepper Parks
**3/4

4. Mike Sydal vs Mike Mondo vs Mike Bennett vs Kenny King
**3/4

5. Tommaso Ciampa vs Eddie Edwards
***1/4

6. Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer
**3/4

7. Charlie Haas vs Rhett Titus
**1/2

8. Rhino & Michael Elgin vs The Briscoes
***3/4

*9. ROH World Title*
Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong
***1/2



*Chikara - The Contaminated Cowl*

1. The Throwbacks vs Darin Corbin & Arik Cannon
**3/4

2. Billy Roc, Remi Wilkins & Dale Patricks vs Sue Jackson, Tripp Cassidy & Jeremy Hadley
**1/2

3. The Spectral Envoy vs Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier vs The Batiri vs The Young Bucks
***1/4

4. Sara Del Rey vs Obariyon
**1/2

5. The Colony vs The Gekido
***

6. 17 vs Eddie Kingston
**1/4

7. Icarus vs Jigsaw
**3/4

*8. Campeonatos de Parejas*
3.0 vs F.I.S.T.
***1/4

Awful venue to watch on DVD...​


----------



## Chismo

EVOLVE Florida tripleshot re-watch:












Jake Manning (1-1) vs. John Silver (1-1) *** _(a perfect opener)_

Chuck Taylor (8-3) vs. Colt Cabana (0-0) **1/4 _(barely solid)_

The Scene (2-0) vs. Cheech Hernandez & Mike Cruz (0-0) ***1/2 _(a very good tag team match)
_
*Style Battle 2012: Round 1*
Tommy Taylor (0-0) vs. Jon Davis (1-3) ***1/4

*Style Battle 2012: Round 1*
Bobby Fish (3-4) vs. AR Fox (4-1) ***1/2 _(really fucking good shit)
_
*SHINE Preview Match*
Santana Garrett vs. Sara Del Rey **1/4 _(short, but solid)_

Johnny Gargano (6-4) vs. Tony Nese (0-3) vs. Alex Reynolds (3-0) vs. Lince Dorado (0-1) ***1/2

El Generico (1-2) vs. Samuray Del Sol (0-2) ******


Another strong showcase from EW, not a single bad match (but Taylor/Cabana was really close), 6 matches over *** tells enough about the show's quality. The Scene tag, Fish/Fox and the 4-Way were all really, really good matches, and the main event was excellent. Simple and effective story about Generico finally facing off someone faster than him (a la Ricochet story), the match was really exciting.
















Mike Cruz (0-2) vs. Tony Nese (1-3) *** _(good)_

*Style Battle 2012: Round 2*
Bobby Fish (4-4) vs. Tommy Taylor (0-1) *** _(good)_

*Style Battle 2012: Round 2*
AR Fox (4-2) vs. Jon Davis (2-3) ***1/2 _(MOTN)_

*6-Way Freestyle*
Caleb Konley (2-1) vs. Scott Reed (0-1) vs. Jake Manning (1-2) vs. Lince Dorado (0-1) vs. Alex Reynolds (3-1) vs. John Silver (2-1) *1/2

Colt Cabana (0-1) vs. Cheech Hernandez (1-0) **

El Generico (2-2) vs. Samuray Del Sol (0-3) ***1/2
*
Open The Freedom Gate Championship*
Johnny Gargano © vs. Chuck Taylor ***1/2 _(the overbooking actually helped this one)_


Not as good as E14, but still a rock solid show, with 5 good matches. There was a stinker in the 6-Way match, but it was short, so no biggie there. Fox/Davis was pretty damn good, I'd say it was the MOTN, slightly better than Generico/Del Sol II and Gargano/Taylor. Gargano and Taylor had a good match, the beggining and the climax were really intense and fine, but the middle portion kind of dragged. Not as good as their E9 match, but still, this was a fairly good DGUSA Title match. Good show, but it was tough to watch, tbh, the visual impression was rough, man, the venue lookd very bush league, and there was only like 60-70 people (at best) in attendance. Yep, that's what happens when your whole idea of marketing and promoting is based on ''Please like or share this, thanks'' Facebook crap, Gabe. Get a fucking grip, and stop holding shows where you don't draw.
















The Scene (3-0) vs. Kennedy Kendrick & Damien Angel (0-0) **

*Style Battle 2012: Round 3*
Tommy Taylor (0-2) vs. AR Fox (4-3) **1/2

Lince Dorado (1-1) vs. AR Fox (5-3) ***

Cheech Hernandez & Mike Cruz (0-1) vs. John Silver & Alex Reynolds (0-1) *** _(surprisingly good)_

Jake Manning (1-3) vs. Blane Rage (0-0) * _(boring)_

Tony Nese (2-3) vs. Johnny Gargano (6-4) ***1/2 _(this was really good)
_
Chuck Taylor (9-3) vs. Samuray Del Sol (1-3) **1/2 _(this needed to be better)_
*
Style Battle 2012: Round 3*
Bobby Fish (5-4) vs. Jon Davis (3-3) ***3/4 _(MOTN)_


Probably the weakest Evolve from the tripleshot, but there were still four really good matches, with Fish/Davis being the clear MOTN, it was the second best match of the weekend, right behind Generico/Del Sol I. Btw, Lenny Leonard was really fucking awful the whole weekend. REALLY awful.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Aniversario: A Horse of Another Color*

1. Ophidian vs Dasher Hatfield
**3/4

2. Lance Steel, Shane Storm, Crossbones, Jolly Roger & Rorschach vs The Batiri, Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier
***1/2

3. Kagetsu & Meiko Satomura vs DASH Chisako & Sendai Sachiko
***

*4. MMA Rules*
Darkness Crabtree vs Mixed Martial Archie
N/R

5. The Spectral Envoy, Icarus, Mr ZERO & Dragonfly vs The GEKIDO
***1/2

6. Colt Cabana vs Mr Touchdown
**3/4

7. Eddie Kingston, Scott Parker, Saturyne & Soldier Ant vs Jigsaw, Shane Matthews, Green Ant & Sara Del Rey
***1/2​


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH livE Strong 2012 Review:​​*

Kyle O’Reilly vs. Jay Lethal: **3/4

Adam Cole vs. Pepper Parks: **1/2

“The Prodigy” Mike Bennett vs. Mike Mondo vs. Kenny King vs. Mike Sydal: **3/4

*First Time in ROH*
Eddie Edwards vs. Tommaso Ciampa: ***1/2

BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs: ***1/4

Rhett Titus vs. Charlie Haas: **3/4

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Michael Elgin & Rhino: ***1/2

*ROH World Title* 
Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong: ***3/4​


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Prelude to Violence 2012*

1. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
***1/4

2. Dustin Rayz vs Aaron McCormick
*1/4

3. Eric Ryan & Bobby Beverly vs AW2 vs Jesse Emerson & Chris Hall vs Master Jae & Skylar Cross
*3/4
For some reason the least talented team won...

4. Kimber Lee vs Neveah
N/R

5. Dave Crist vs Greg Excellent
**1/2

*6. Fans Bring The Weapons*
Ron Mathis vs Matt Tremont vs Danny Havoc
**3/4

7. Drew Gulak vs Drake Younger
***1/4

8. Alex Colon vs AR Fox
**3/4

9. Jake Crist vs DJ Hyde
**1/2​


----------



## Groovemachine

Just got done watching Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards from AAW Bound By Hate. Now, I'll start off by saying I'm not on the 'Richards is the Anti-Christ' bandwagon; I still enjoy his matches from time to time, and his match with Elgin earlier this year is still my MOTY by some way. But THIS match pissed me off no end. Callihan works over Davey's leg for quite some time, Davey limps around a bit and lures me into thinking they might actually know what 'selling' is. Alas, Richards slaps me in the face when he completely drops the selling and jumps to the top rope and comes back down with a frickin' double stomp. To no effect...no wince, no gasp, nothing. Oh but then a few minutes later, Callihan applies a Stretch Muffler, and all of a sudden we remember weakened leg.

To make matters worse, the submissions Davey uses in the finishing stretch put pressure on his own legs but of course that's completely overlooked. Bah, this was just bad all round.

I was fine with the match up until all this and then it became pretty ludicrous.


----------



## Chismo

Kyle Maverick vs. Hy Zaya **

AW2 vs. The Alpha Breed vs. The Northern Fight Club vs. DNA *DUD*

Alex Colon vs. AR Fox ***1/2

Adam Cole vs. Jake Crist *** _(fuck you, DJ Hyde, for ruining what was a damn good match)_

DJ Hyde vs. BJ Whitmer **1/2 _(short, solid match; btw, I absolutely despise DJ Hyde, plus he's a horrible wrestler too)_

_*Barbed Wire Boards Match*_
Ron Mathis vs. Danny Havoc ***1/2 _(sheeeeiiit, I loved this)_

*Wired TV Championship*
Dave Crist © vs. Devon Moore *1/2 _(pointless)_

*World Jr. Heavyweight Championship* *(2/3 Falls)*
Sami Callihan © vs. Drake Younger ***3/4 _(really fucking good)_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
MASADA © vs. Michael Elgin ***


Good show with 5 good matches. Callihan/Younger was really fucking good. No commentary is a huge plus for this show, too. Hopefully Elgin gets available for more CZW shows.


----------



## KingCrash

Groovemachine said:


> Just got done watching Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards from AAW Bound By Hate. Now, I'll start off by saying I'm not on the 'Richards is the Anti-Christ' bandwagon; I still enjoy his matches from time to time, and his match with Elgin earlier this year is still my MOTY by some way. But THIS match pissed me off no end. Callihan works over Davey's leg for quite some time, Davey limps around a bit and lures me into thinking they might actually know what 'selling' is. Alas, Richards slaps me in the face when he completely drops the selling and jumps to the top rope and comes back down with a frickin' double stomp. To no effect...no wince, no gasp, nothing. Oh but then a few minutes later, Callihan applies a Stretch Muffler, and all of a sudden we remember weakened leg.
> 
> To make matters worse, the submissions Davey uses in the finishing stretch put pressure on his own legs but of course that's completely overlooked. Bah, this was just bad all round.
> 
> I was fine with the match up until all this and then it became pretty ludicrous.


I pretty much expected the full out throw everything at each other approach to it the moment I heard these two were meeting. You know what you're going to get with Richards every time and the only question was if you were going to see the good or bad Callihan. It was fine all things considered but I don't know how they could label it one of the best matches in AAW history when there are at least two matches better then it on the same show. Elgin's coming into his own in AAW and I enjoyed the six-man main event even with the wacky finish to set up the next show's main event.


----------



## ShinyaNaKano56

Ok guys, since i'm not collecting anymore ROH dvd's I have to get rid of my collection. Before i put them again on ebay, here's the list of my DVD's for sale, this time with prices:

ROH DVD
The Best Of Spanky - Danger Danger! (30 Euro) 
The Best Of Jack Evans - Defiyng Gravity (35 Euro) 
The Best Of Paul London - Please Don't Die (35 Euro) 
Straight Shootin' Series With Mick Foley (25 Euro)
Fate Of An Angel (20 Euro) 
Back To Basics (5 Euro)
The Era Of Honor Begins Remastered (5 Euro)
Midnight Express Reunion (5 Euro)
It All Begins (5 Euro) 

OTHER DVD
IWA-MS Volcano Girls (5 Euro)
FMW Slaughterhouse (5 Euro)
World Wrestling History Vol.1 (Italian, contains a lot of matches from the 80's in Japan) (5 Euro) 
World Wrestling History Vol.2 (New) (Italian, contains a lot of matches from the 80's in Japan) (5 Euro)

Prices are negotiable!!!! To these prices you have to add shipping costs that will vary on the quantity of dvd's bought. If you buy more than one dvd, you'll get a nice discount too! If anyone is interested, please pm me!


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH The Nightmare Begins 2012 Review:*

Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander vs. The All Night Express: **3/4

Davey Richards vs. Mike Mondo: **3/4

*Four Corner Survival Proving Ground Match:*
ROH World Television Champion Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly: **3/4

The Briscoe Brothers vs. Totally Awesome: DUD DUD DUD

Jay Lethal vs. Michael Elgin: **3/4

*ROH World Championship Match:*
Kevin Steen(c) vs. Eddie Edwards: ***1/2

*Texas Death Match:*
Charlie Haas vs. Jay Briscoe: **1/2
The stip really killed the match. Why they didn't did just a LMS match or something like that? it was really weird.

The show was pretty much nothing.. i enjoyed some matches and Steen vs Edwards was great but nothing was must-see.​


----------



## Platt

Highspots are running a 50 items at 50% off sale including lots of grab bags http://www.highspots.com/c/50-50.html


----------



## Even Flow

I'm tempted to grab the 6th set of ECW Hardcore TV's since they're 50% off. However, I did a Smartmark Video order yesterday, and spent quite a lot on Chikara DVD's.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Thinking of checking out ROH's Revolution weekend main events from last year (Kings of Wrestling vs. The American Wolves & Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero for the ROH World Title), I never saw these shows so does anyone recommend these specific matches?


----------



## Megan Fox

That weekend was the last ROH doubleshot that felt fun. Highly recommended.


----------



## KingKicks

Matt_Yoda said:


> Thinking of checking out ROH's Revolution weekend main events from last year (Kings of Wrestling vs. The American Wolves & Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero for the ROH World Title), I never saw these shows so does anyone recommend these specific matches?


Both main events are well worth checking out (I loved the hell out of Eddie/Hero) and the double danger scramble was insanely fun from the Canada show.


----------



## seabs

*I don't remember anything special from the America show bar the great main event but the Canada show was brilliant and Edwards/Hero was great.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Yeah, the Canada show was really good. USA was pretty good too with a strong ME and Generico vs Strong.


----------



## KingCrash

*AAW - Bound By Hate 2012*


J. Miller vs. Austin Mannix - **1/4

MsChif vs. Angelus Layne - **

Josh Raymond & Christian Able vs. Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine vs. Awesome Threesome (Jordan McEntyre & Knight Wagner) - **3/4

Colt Cabana vs. Mason Beck - **3/4

Davey Richards vs. Sami Callihan - ***1/4

Danny Daniels vs. Krotch - *

Louis Lyndon vs. Jesse Emerson - **1/4

Shane Hollister & Markus Crane vs. Dan Lawrence & Gregory Iron - **1/2

*AAW Heritage Title*
Michael Elgin vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***3/4

Silas Young & Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Arik Cannon & BJ Whitmer - ***1/2



* AAW - Scars & Stripes 2012*


J. Miller vs. Lamar Titan vs. Isaias Velazquez vs. Tweek Phoenix - **1/4

Mason Beck vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/4

The Clash (Austin Mannix & Cameron Skyy) vs. Dan Lawrence & Gregory Iron - DUD

Shane Hollister vs. Louis Lyndon - ***1/4

Jesse Emerson vs. Krotch - SQUASH

*Chi-Town Street Fight*
MsChif vs. Danny Daniels - *

Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) vs. Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine - **

Davey Richards vs. Fit Finlay - ***1/4

*AAW Heavyweight Title - Ladder Match*
Silas Young vs. Arik Cannon vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4
​


----------



## blink_41sum_182

ROH is having a Labor Day Sale. Just got:

Respect Is Earned II- Philadelphia, PA 6/7/08 - $3.00

Tag Wars 2008- Detroit, MI 4/18/08 - $3.00

Final Battle 2009- New York, NY 12/19/09 - $5.00


For $18.95 shipped. My uncle is gonna send me money for it too. Sweet.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Tag Wars 2008 is an amazing buy.


----------



## KingCrash

RIE II isn't bad either with AOTF/TeamWork, Stevens/Strong, Nigel/Go & a surprisingly good Steenerico/Vulture Squad match.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Brew City Beatdown*

1. Mike Sydal vs Rhett Titus
**1/2

2. Mike Mondo vs Jay Lethal
***

3. Tony Kozina, Adam Revolver & Shiloh Jonze vs Samson Walker, Chris Silvio & Mohammed Ali Vaez
**1/2

4. Kyle O'Reilly vs Tadarius Thomas
***1/4

5. Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer
***

6. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young
***1/2

7. Eddie Edwards vs Rhino
***1/2

8. Kevin Steen & Jimmy Jacobs vs The Briscoes
***3/4​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

So I went ahead and checked out ROH Revolution weekend. Didn't watch everything from both shows (Revolution Canada is 3 1/2 hours long... no thanks) but the stuff I did watch was really good. Thanks to all for recommending it.

*(USA)*
El Generico vs. Roderick Strong (No DQ)- Really good no dq match with lots of back and forth and some great spots and near falls. They didn't go crazy with the stip but they wrestled so well that I'm" willing to overlook it. It was pretty weird seeing Chris Daniels, I had briefly forgot he was in HoT.

American Wolves vs. Kings of Wrestling- This was a great tag match that did a good job of setting up the title match the next day. They immediately jumped into the big spots and there were no lull periods, full gear from start to finish. Lots of great spots and Eddie as always did a great job of playing the Ricky Morton. Davey really rammed it up when he got the hot tag. The finish was underwhelming and Hero spamming the elbows pissed me off a bit but regardless this was a really great tag match.

*(Canada)*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kyle O'Reilly- Very solid opener with a some great back and forth. I absolutely love how KO puts together his offense, combining his strikes and submissions with high flying moves. Claudio did well in complementing his style with his power and played up his Very European gimmick for this match. Claudio knocks him off with the Ricola Bomb and Kyle gets a standing ovation. Good stuff.

Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title)- This was a very good title match here. It started off with a lull but once Sara and Hagadorn got ejected, its when the match started to get good. Loved how Hero worked over Eddie's Arm and Eddie making his spurts as well. Lots of good spots, psychology and a fantastic finishing stretch complimented by a great finish. This may very well be Hero's best singles match within the promotion and further legitimized Eddie as a top guy. Only real qualm about this match is that it was long (like 40+ minutes), I could imagine people being burned out on this match after watching the entire show. Still great nonetheless.


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA - Untouchable 2012*

1. Jake Manning vs Jon Davis
*

2. Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann
***

3. The Super Smash Brothers vs The Scene
***

4. Ricochet vs YAMATO
***1/4

5. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez vs N8 Mattson & Derek Ryze
SQUASH

6. Pinkie Sanchez vs MASADA
1/2*

7. CIMA & AR Fox vs El Generico & Samuray Del Sol
****

*8. Open The Freedom Gate Title*
Johnny Gargano vs Akira Tozawa
***3/4



*DGUSA - Enter The Dragon 2012*

1. Jake Manning vs MASADA
SQUASH

2. Zero Gravity vs The Scene
**

3. Samuray Del Sol vs Shane Hollister
**1/2

4. The Super Smash Brothers vs Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez
***

*5. I Quit Match*
Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano
****

6. Jon Davis vs YAMATO
**3/4

7. El Generico vs Akira Tozawa
***3/4

*8. Open The United Gate Titles*
AR Fox & CIMA vs Ricochet & Rich Swann
***3/4​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

DragonGate USA's Open The Golden Gate DVD Trailer


----------



## Rah

KingCrash said:


> *AAW - Bound By Hate 2012*
> Davey Richards vs. Sami Callihan - ***1/4
> ​


I can admit to perhaps someone thinking I over-rated the match slightly when I reviewed it, but a 3.25 seems lowly for what the two achieved. What on earth did you hate about that match?!


----------



## Platt

Matt_Yoda said:


> DragonGate USA's Open The Golden Gate DVD Trailer


Finally must be 3 months since I pre-ordered it and 8 fucking months since it happened. It's pathetic for whats supposed to be a top indy.


----------



## Certified G

Currently watching IWA-MS/ACW Sunday Bloody Sunday 2007. One of the main events is Hernandes vs Low-Ki, anyone seen this match? It was an awesome match imo, the crowd was really into it aswell.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWG All Star Weekend 8 Night 1 Review:*

Willie Mack vs. Kevin Steen: ***

The Fightin' Taylor Boys vs. The Dynasty: **3/4

Kenny King vs. Chuck Taylor: **1/4

*PWG World Tag Team Championship match:*
The Young Bucks(c) vs. RockNES Monsters: ***1/4

The Cutler Brothers vs. Austin Aries and Roderick Strong: **3/4

Eddie Edwards vs. Alex Shelley: ***1/2

Nightmare Violence Connection vs. El Generico and Ricochet: ****3/4
Holly balls

*PWG World Championship match:*
Claudio Castagnoli(c) vs. Chris Hero: N/A
The match is too long for me and i don't think PWG is the right place for long matches.. Hope night 2 will be better​


----------



## KingCrash

Rah said:


> I can admit to perhaps someone thinking I over-rated the match slightly when I reviewed it, but a 3.25 seems lowly for what the two achieved. What on earth did you hate about that match?!


I didn't really hate anything about it. I’ll admit I’m a little burned out on the Davey Richards head-on crash match and the non-selling near the finish bugged me but in the end for me it was just a good not great match. 



Platt said:


> Finally must be 3 months since I pre-ordered it and 8 fucking months since it happened. It's pathetic for whats supposed to be a top indy.


At this point until they actually say it's shipping now I'd never pre-order anything from the GabeFightLive companies. Even if it's on demand there's no good excuse to put out a show eight months after it happened. Why even both with DVDs then?

And PWG's Threemendous III is now shipping too.


----------



## Concrete

So it seems ROH, DGUSA, IVP Videos, and Highspots are having sales this weekend and I didn't know if anyone had any recommendations on what to pick up.


----------



## FITZ

Is the Hero/Claudio match the one where the ropes broke? I honestly really liked the matches that they had together in PWG. The fact that they can wrestle any style is so impressive and their matches had a great dynamic with them being friends, Hero being the one that trained Claudio, and in the end Claudio surpassing him. Very cool matches and something that you don't really see a lot in wrestling. They had the chance to go and have a very long and technical match but were able to weave a story into a company that isn't big on storylines and just seemed to throw them into a match together.


----------



## Bruce L

EmbassyForever said:


> i don't think PWG is the right place for long matches


Sounds like you've never seen Hero vs. Danielson from Guerres Sans Frontieres. I generally agree that PWG is at its best when it keeps things tight and fun, but that was a 40-or-so-minute clinic that absolutely felt just the right length. As a bonus, it's the main event of a show that's awesome from top to bottom.


----------



## FITZ

PWG has had some really long matches. They are all about just having kickass shows that are fun to watch so I can see how a lengthy match would feel a little out of place on their cards. However if the guys can keep it interesting and get the crowd invested into the match I have no problem when they decide to have long matches. If they can get the fans in Reseda to care about the outcome of a slower paced lengthy match more power to them. That should mean that the match is going to be great.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Tournament of Death XI*

*1. Drunken Scaffold Match*
Danny Havoc vs Devon Moore vs tHURTeen
**

*2. Ultra Violent Ladders*
Drake Younger vs Rory Mondo
**

*3. Panes of Glass*
MASADA vs Scot Summers
***1/2

*4. Ultraviolent Bats*
Abdullah Kobayashi vs Matt Tremont
**3/4

*5. Fans Bring The Weapons*
Joe Gacy vs Ryan Slater
**

*6. Carribean Spider Pits*
Danny Havoc vs Drake Younger
****

*7. BJW Style*
MASADA vs Abdullah Kobayashi
***1/2

*8. Non Sanctioned Ultraviolent Match*
Drake Younger vs MASADA
***3/4


*Chikara - Aniversario: The Ogg and I*

1. Colt Cabana vs Dasher Hatfield
**1/4

2. Saturyne vs Kagetsu
**1/4

3. The Colony vs Los Ice Creams
**1/2

4. Dash Chisako & Sendai Sachiko vs The Bravado Brothers
***

5. 3.0 vs 17 & Shard
**1/4

6. Sara Del Rey vs Meiko Satomura
***1/4

7. The Spectral Envoy vs Tim Donst, Jakob Hammermeier & Delirious vs The GEKIDO vs The Batiri
***

*8. Chikara Grand Championship*
Eddie Kingston vs Jigsaw
****


*Chikara - Chikarasaurus Rex: How To Hatch A Dinosaur*

1. UltraMantis Black vs Ophidian
**3/4

*2. Loser Leaves Town*
Mixed Martial Archie & Colt Cabana vs The Throwbacks
***

*3. Ladder Match*
Gran Akuma vs Icarus
***1/4

4. Sara Del Rey & Saturyne vs The Batiri
**1/4

*5. Mask vs Hair*
Hallowicked vs Tim Donst
***

6. Eddie Kingston, Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & The Colony vs The GEKIDO
***1/4

*7. Campeonatos de Parejas*
F.I.S.T. vs The Young Bucks
***1/2​


----------



## Chismo

*1st Round* *(Drunken Scuffold Elimination Match)*
Lucky tHURTeen vs. Devon Moore vs. Danny Havoc * _(very funny, though)
_
*1st Round* *(Ultraviolent Ladders Match)*
Rory Mondo vs. Drake Younger ****** _(excellent and insane)_

*1st Round* *(Pains In The Glass Match)*
Scott Summers vs. MASADA ***1/2 _(really good, really disturbing)_

*1st Round* *(Ultraviolent Bats Match)*
Matt Tremont vs. Abdullah Kobayashi ***1/2 _(again, really good and enjoyable, but disturbing at the same time)_

*Fans Bring The Weapons*
Ryan Slater vs. Joe Gacy ***

*Semi-Finals* *(Caribbean Spider Web Death Match)*
Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger ***1/2

*Semi-Finals* *(Big Japan Deathmatch)*
MASADA vs. Abdullah Kobayashi **1/2

*Finals* *(No Ropes Barbed Wire & Barbed Wire Nets Match)*
Drake Younger vs. MASADA ***1/4


My first TOD, it was great. Highly recommended to deathmatch fans, but I had to stretch it out through 3 days, there was way too much disturbing and graphic insanity for one watch. Drake Younger is a fucking BOSS, he's American version of Jun Kasai.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - The Foggiest Notion*

1. Sara Del Rey vs Leah Von Dutch
**1/2

2. Sugar Dunkerton vs Tim Donst
**1/4

*3. YLC IX Quarter Final*
Jakob Hammermeier vs Ethan Page vs Buxx Belmar vs Sebastian Suave
**3/4

4. Dasher Hatfield vs El Generico
***1/2

5. Mike Quackenbush & The Colony vs The GEKIDO
***1/4

6. Jigsaw vs Ophidian
***

7. 3.0 vs The Bravado Brothers
***1/2


*Chikara - Smack In The Middle*

1. Green Ant vs deviANT
**1/2

2. Jakob Hammermeier vs Sugar Dunkerton
**1/2

3. Jigsaw vs The Shard
***1/4

4. Tim Donst vs Sara Del Rey
***

5. The Spectral Envoy vs The Bravado Brothers
***1/4

*6. YLC IX Quarter Final*
Mr Touchdown vs Tripp Cassidy vs Jason Axe vs Ryan Rush
**1/2

7. Soldier Ant vs assailANT
***

8. 3.0, El Generico & Gran Akuma vs F.I.S.T. & Ophidian
***1/2

*9. Chikara Grand Championship*
Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield
***1/4


*Chikara - The Great Escape*

1. Green Ant vs assailANT
**3/4

*2. YLC IX Quarter Final*
Kobald vs Cameron Matthews vs Anthony Stone vs Jimmy Capone
**3/4

3. Frightmare vs Ophidian
**3/4

4. Icarus vs The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger
***

5. 3.0 & Gran Akuma vs Soldier Ant, combatANT & deviANT
**3/4

6. Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier vs The Batiri
***

7. Sugar Dunkerton vs The Shard
**1/4

8. QuackSaw & The Spectral Envoy vs The Young Bucks & The Heart Throbs
***3/4

*9. Chikara Grand Championship*
Eddie Kingston vs Sara Del Rey
****1/4​


----------



## EmbassyForever

*DGUSA Untouchable 2012 Review:*

Jake Manning vs. Jon Davis: *1/4

Rich Swann vs. Chuck Taylor: **3/4

The Super Smash Brothers vs. The Scene: **1/2

Ricochet vs. YAMATO: **1/2

N8 Mattson and Derek Ryze vs. Arik Cannon and Pinkie Sanchez: DUD

Pinkie Sanchez vs. MASADA: DUD
UGH PINKIE SANCHEZ 

CIMA and AR Fox vs. El Generico and Samuray Del Sol: ***3/4

*Open the Freedom Gate Championship Match:*
Johnny Gargano(c) vs. Akira Tozawa: ****
Great match, awesome post-match promo

DGUSA (and EVOLVE) really needs a better undercard. Why Nese isn't in DGUSA? from what i've seen from him he's good.​


----------



## Concrete

PWG Death To All But Metal

Famous B vs. B-Boy: ***
_Indy-tastic action right here. Really good opener and the PWG atmosphere helped this match substantially. The one spot that really irked me in this match is when B-Boy KILLS Famous B with a Falcon Arrow into the turnbuckle. I guess I should say SHOULD HAVE killed Famous B because he gets right up, though attempts to look groggy, and goes for a backslide. That’s a move that I could have bought as the finish. That aside it was a little spotty all around but a fun match that got the people jazzed up.
_

Ryan Taylor vs. TJ Perkins: **3/4
_While not as good as the opener this was another solid match. Not much else to say other than they were able to fit a lot of stuff into 10 minutes. _

*PWG WORLD TITLE*
Kevin Steen vs. Brian Cage-Taylor: ***1/2
_Such a perfect midcard title match. Steen was being his goofy PWG self for this one which was fine. He is essentially a God in Reseda so it wasn’t like the fans were going to mutiny against him. If you can watch this match and say THE FUCKING MACHINE isn’t ready to be a main event player I don’t know what will get you to believe. In the early going when Cage catches Steen in midair I was hooked. He made it look like someone had just tossed him a bag of flower. Mix his strength with his incredible athleticism and you have all the tools of a great wrestler IMO. These guys didn’t need to bust out the whole kit and caboodle like I think too many guys think they need to do. These guys didn’t try to steal the show, yet worked a really nice veteran/rookie story, but I also feel like if they wanted to go all out and Steen was having less fun with the fans they could put on a MOTYC. _

*PWG WORLD TAG TEAM TITLES*
Super Smash Bros. vs. The Young Bucks(No DQ): ****1/2
(SEE MOTYC THREAD)

Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, & Joey Ryan vs. Candice LeRae & RockNES Monsters: **1/2
_Has a healthy dose of sexual harassment. Hopefully the RockNES Monsters find a way back into awesome matches. That is all_

Willie Mack vs. Michael Elgin: ***3/4
_Michael Elgin is looking like one of the guys people think will be in the next crop of top independent wrestling and you can see why. His size and strength make him different than a ton of wrestlers and usually different is good, which is the case here. This is a battle of bigger gentlemen which is something that you don’t get to see as much of on the independents. They worked it well and gives the card another different yet quality contest.
_
Ricochet vs. El Generico: ****1/4
(SEE MOTYC THREAD)

*OVERALL: This is the best show I’ve seen all year. No match was bad. Only two matches under 3 stars, a hot opener, nice little World Title match, an INSANE Tag Title match, a big man war, and two of the top wrestlers going at it in the Main Event. Even if the rest of the card was just “OK” the show would be worth the $15 for the No DQ Tag Title Match. Watch this show ASAP. After seeing other people’s reviews I had lofty expectations and I can say they have been met fully.*


----------



## jawbreaker

TaylorFitz said:


> Is the Hero/Claudio match the one where the ropes broke? I honestly really liked the matches that they had together in PWG. The fact that they can wrestle any style is so impressive and their matches had a great dynamic with them being friends, Hero being the one that trained Claudio, and in the end Claudio surpassing him. Very cool matches and something that you don't really see a lot in wrestling. They had the chance to go and have a very long and technical match but were able to weave a story into a company that isn't big on storylines and just seemed to throw them into a match together.


Eight was way better than ASW, but yeah the Hero/Claudio matches ruled. Claudio's PWG title run has got to be the most underrated run any indy wrestler has had in a long time. Dude was phenomenal.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWG Threemendous III Review:*

Famous B vs. Joey Ryan: **3/4

TJ Perkins vs. Roderick Strong: ***1/2

RockNES Monsters vs. Fightin' Taylor Boys: **3/4
It was cool to see the RockNess Monsters as heels.

Brian Cage vs. Eddie Edwards: ***1/2

*PWG World Championship Match:*
Kevin Steen(c) vs. Willie Mack: ****

B-Boy vs. Drake Younger: ****

Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin: **3/4
It wasn't smart to put this match right after Younger vs B-Boy because both matches were about the same style. 

*Three-Way Ladder Match for the PWG World Championship:*
Super Smash Bros.(c) vs. Future Shock vs. The Young Bucks: *****
UNFUCKINGREAL. I thought about not giving this five stars because they didn't tried to get the belts which kinda ruined the stip but the Rich Knox's thing at the end was too awesome. Damn this match was crazier than Generico vs Steen. I'm spechless.​


----------



## Lane

I pre orderd the show and it was supost to be shipped the 28th. Still havint got that dvd or the rest of my order. Fucking highspots.


----------



## Certified G

Just got TOD 2012 in the mail, nice to see CZW is putting out their dvd's as a DVD9 too now.


----------



## Platt

On the subject of PWG could we keep all BOLA results out of this thread till the DVD is released please, trying to go spoiler free on it this year.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just got my order yesterday with PWG DDT4 2012, PWG Death To All But Metal, & PWG Threemendous 3 so pumped to watch them all even more so after seeing the rules I kind of want to skip to Threemendous 3 but the other shows look great as well DDT4 2012 has been great so far loved the opener and the 2 Husky Black Guys vs Callihan and Strong.


----------



## smitlick

*IWA-EC - Vote or Die*

1. Matt Conard vs Zac Vincent
*

2. Bulldozer vs Viper
DUD

3. Sami Callihan vs Dan Severn
**

4. Facade & Jason Gory vs Rich Swann & Alex Colon
**1/2

5. Crazy Mary Dobson vs Mickie Knuckles
**1/4

6. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
***

*7. IWA-EC Title*
Jason Kincaid vs Necro Butcher
**3/4

*8. IWA-EC Tag Titles*
Baka Gaijin vs The In Crowd
**​
Also just finished the Breaking Kayfabe w/ Waltman. Its good but too short.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Callihan/Severn lol


----------



## Rah

EmbassyForever (from the hype thread) said:


> B-Boy vs. Drake Younger - UGH, WHY?





EmbassyForever said:


> *PWG Threemendous III Review:*
> B-Boy vs. Drake Younger: ****​


This is why we should never judge a book by its cover. 

I'll hopefully have the DVD by tomorrow. If only I was not writing tests this week. :no:


----------



## Certified G

B-Boy and Younger also had a good match against eachother at CZW's Severed Ties 2009..


----------



## musdy

DAMN!! Had the BOLA winner spoiled by PWG's official youtube page.


----------



## Rah

*PWG Death To All But Metal​*








*Famous B Vs B-Boy​*Sloppy in parts and not very good in others (that was seriously the worst bow and arrow submission I've ever seen being executed). It had its funny moments and got the crowd pumped for the event so it did everything expected of it, however, so there isn't much to fault. An above average performance for Famous B's singles debut in PWG with a loss that kept him looking strong, nonetheless.
*Rating* 2.75


*TJ Perkins Vs Ryan Taylor*​I went in not expecting much and that's exactly what I got. Below average in every sense of the word. It honestly does take a lot of skill to make the opening match mat-based flashiness dull and boring but they both did so here. TJP is absolutely terrible in executing submissions, too. He must have given Taylor a good inch of space during their headlock at the start of the match. So much for trying to make the move look believably dangerous.

Going on 10 minutes this is too long to be a piss break so I'd recommend trolling through your Facebook timeline while the two (TJP especially) take selling and psychology back a few notches. Flash without the reason - just yawn.
*Rating:* 1.5


*Kevin Steen Vs Brian Cage-Taylor​*No one expected Cage to win, and the story was not about that. It was all about entertaining the fans and putting Brian over as "being a fucking machine" (if I'm to steal Steen's words).

A beautifully told match where Steen had to become more calculated in his approach than what he's used to due to the monumentous power-disadvantage he gave up - keeping Cage grounded as he picked him apart in true hilarious style. Normally I'd be annoyed by the continuous crowd interaction but it actually helped cement Steen's cockiness and gave Brian ability to make his counter-attacks whenever Steen got too side-tracked by the fans.

Come for the wrestling, stay for the entertainment - dancing asians and all. If Ibushi/Omega gets points for being entertaining then this deserves a bucketload. Hilarious from start to finish.
*Rating:* 3.5+


*Super Smash Brothers Vs The Young Bucks*
In one sentence: "I can see what Capone meant, I'm absolutely bored out my HOLY FUCKING SHIT WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?!"

Some boring moments and spots that were too obviously contrived but overall an amazing contest with one of the greatest finishing stretches in FOREVER. I literally marked out of my chair. I'm still so glad that PWG are giving a well-deserved push to the SSB because both this match and their DDT4 appearances show just how under-utilized and undervalued they truly are. 

I'm not going to divulge anything about this match as I'd rather let it speak for itself. Bravo.
*Rating:* I'm undecided between a high-tier 4.25 or low-tier 4.5​
*Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, & Joey Ryan vs. The RockNES Monsters & Candice LeRae​*
I can understand this being a filler-spot to give the crowd a chance to breathe again after the wild match before it but this was just plain bad. Too long and pointless.
*Rating:* 2


*Michael Elgin Vs Willie Mack*
It must have been a hard balance to strike for both men in doing this match. On the one hand you have the debut of Michael Elgin, a man who has had a strong showing in RoH of late, and Willie Mack who's on his way to a title match with Steen at the next show. But it was nailed equally with many control transitions that had the match's outcome in doubt the entire way through.

This was a rare treat (for me, at least) as the coming together of two big, talented men is few and far between on the Indy scene today. Jeez was Elgin an absolute animal with some of the deadlifts he pulled on Mack or what? Well worth the time and hopefully the start of more to come from Elgin in PWG.
*Rating:* 3.75​
*El Generico Vs Richochet​*
A blow-off to their "feud" that started in PWG two years ago with the words of excalibur doing more justice to this grudge match than I ever could: this was the match where Generico had to “face his mortality”.

I loved how they intertwined their backstory into this, with Richochet always staying one move ahead of Generico maintaining the words that he may just be a better reincarnation of the masked luchador. It's the little things that make me smile and reaffirm my endearment towards this sport. Add in some disgustingly sick neck bumps from Generico and great psychology from both workers and you have a match worthy of any promotion's main event spot. I'm just happy it ended where it all started.
*Rating:* 4.25

*Overall:* With two abysmal/below-average matches, one above average and four good to absolutely phenomenal matches this is probably the most mixed-bag of a performance that I've seen from PWG in recent memory. Despite this, though, you're still given two easy MOTYC that any fan should go out their way to see, a fun powerhouse brawl and the usual PWG humour and entertainment value (in spades, too, if you're to watch the Steen match). Comparing the price of WWE's DVDs and PPVs this is a real no-brainer as to how much value you're getting for your money. Go buy this AND Threemendous Three while you're at it.

*Average star rating:* 3.2
*Show rating:* 8/10 (must watch)​


----------



## musdy

Sick of those PWG six-man spotfests.


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG DEATH TO ALL BUT METAL*​
B-Boy vs Famous B - **3/4

TJ Perkins vs Ryan Taylor - ***

Kevin Steen vs Brian Cage - ***1/2
~ Steen was hilarious in this, as usual.

Super Smash Bros. vs The Young Bucks - ****1/4
~ Absolute insanity, this was fantastic. After the superkick to Rick Knox, this just hit the fan, and the onslaught of low blow kicks to Player Uno was great, they really ramped up the intensity in the finishing stretch. Tremendous wall to wall action, definitely one of the best tags of the year.

RockNES Monsters & Candice LeRae vs Team Sleaze - ***

Michael Elgin vs Willie Mack - ***1/2
~ Elgin's feats of strength are still great to see.

El Generico vs Ricochet - ****1/4
~ Terrific showcase made even better by the animosity between these two competitors.


Loved this show. It's on the short side at just over 2 hours but that means it flies by and can be enjoyed in one sitting easily. The main event and the tag title match are worth going out of your way to see; both fantastic athletic contests. A Show of the Year contender no doubt.


----------



## dman88

Does anyone know if PWG DVD's are included in the DGUSA labor day sale? I emailed them but haven't gotten a response in two days.


----------



## Platt

> All Dragon Gate USA, EVOLVE and Dragon Gate DVDs, Gear and Stuff are now 33% off for the huge Labor Day Weekend sale at www.DGUSA.tv or by calling 267-519-9744. This huge discount is very rare at DGUSA.tv. To get 33% off just enter the code "Gargano" in the special instructions when you check out online or say it when call 267-519-9744. If you can't find where to enter it online simply email us at [email protected] when you order and we'll make sure you get the discount. Please note that all orders will initially be charged full price and you will receive the 33% off refund shortly after you order. The code and sale expires this Tuesday at midnight EST. Shipping is not included. This is your chance to stock up on all DGUSA, EVOLVE and Dragon Gate DVDs, shirts, hats, sweatshirts and stuff.


I would say no they're not.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Speaking of DGUSA/EVOLVE... AR Fox vs. Ricochet EVOLVE 17 preview is up, still can't believe they didn't make this the main event:


----------



## EmbassyForever

They did a poll and the fans wanted Del Sol vs Generico III as the Main Event.

*PWG - Kurt Russellreunion 2: The Reunioning​​*

Peter Avalon, Caleb Konley, Jake Manning, & ODB vs. Cedric Alexander, Brandon Gatson, Candice LeRae, & Willie Mack - **3/4

Mr. Águila vs. Rey Bucanero - **1/4

Shane Helms vs. Joey Ryan - 3/4*
Almost as bad as Hardy's ROH apparence. Why they brought him?

Low Ki vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4

*Jake Roberts Retirement Match*
Sinn Bodhi vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts - N/R
Was it really Roberts' last match?

Legends Wrestleroyal Battle Royale - N/R
I still have nighmares from PWS' legends battle royal so i skipped it.

Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen - ****

*Winner Qualifies for DDT4*
The Cutler Brothers vs. Fightin' Taylor Boys (Brian Cage-Taylor & Ryan Taylor) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) vs. The Young Bucks - ***

*PWG World Title*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico - ****1/4
Fucking great, Claudio's reign is really underrated​
PWG's All Star Weekend Night 2 Review:

Brian-Cage Taylor vs Kenny King **1/4

Kevin Steen and Akira Tozawa vs RockNES Monsters ***3/4

Willie Mack vs Rocochet ***1/4

The Cutlers vs The Dynasty **1/4

Eddie Edwards vs El Generico ****

PWG Tag Title Match:
Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks ****1/4

Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero ****1/4

PWG World Title Match:
Low Ki vs Claudio Castagnoli ****1/4

This show was so much better than Night 1.[/CENTER]


----------



## EmbassyForever

Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## FITZ

PWG's legends battle royal was a lot of fun. They had to dub over all the entrance music which got pretty annoying but the end had Piper and Funk in the ring together and that was really cool to see.


----------



## jawbreaker

RIP Rock Riddle.

Also, we're not spoiling BOLA or KOT, right?


----------



## Platt

That's the plan.


----------



## KingCrash

*AIW - The JT Lightning Invitational Tournament*


*Night One*

Louis Lyndon vs. Mat Fitchett - **3/4

Bobby Beverly vs. Kodama - **1/2

Facade vs. Marion Fontaine - **1/2

Ophidian vs. Gregory Iron - *

Ethan Page vs. Willie Mack - ***1/4

Colin Delaney vs. Archibald Peck - **

Obariyon vs. Eric Ryan - ***

Colt Cabana vs. BJ Whitmer - **3/4

Tim Donst vs. Brian "Spanky" Kendrick - ***1/4

Davey Vega vs. ACH - ***1/2

Flip Kendrick vs. Rickey Shane Page - ***1/2

Josh Prohibition vs. Matt Cross - **3/4 

*Pre-Show Match*
Team Michigan (Jack Verville, KJ Crush & Maserati Rick) vs. The Submission Squad (Pierre Abernathy, Evan Gelestico & Gary Jay) - **



*Night Two*

ACH vs. Willie Mack - ***

Colin Delaney vs. Marion Fontaine - *

Louis Lyndon vs. Brian "Spanky" Kendrick - **1/4

Bobby Beverly vs. BJ Whitmer - **

Ophidian vs. Josh Prohibition - **1/4

Eric Ryan vs. Rickey Shane Page - ***1/2

Colin Delaney vs. ACH - **

BJ Whitmer vs. Brian "Spanky" Kendrick - ***

Josh Prohibition vs. Eric Ryan - N/A

*Non-Tournament*
The Batiri (Obariyon & Kodama) vs. The Sex Bob-Ombs (Davey Vega & Mat Fitchett) - ***

*Non-Tournament - Falls Count Anywhere*
Mad Man Pondo vs. John Thorne - *1/2

*Non-Tournament*
Tim Donst vs. Ethan Page vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Façade - ***

*Non-Tournament - AIW Women’s Title*
Allysin Kay vs. Jennifer Blake - **3/4

*Tournament Finals - AIW Absolute Title - Elimination Rules*
ACH vs. Eric Ryan vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/4

*Pre-Show Match*
The Submission Squad vs. The Duke & Da Latin Crime Syndicate (K. Fernandez & Joey The Snake) - *

​


----------



## Lane

The AIW tounry was great but so fucking long.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Pro Wrestling Superstars - Toronto​​*

*1.* El Generico vs Michael Elgin - **3/4

*2.* Tito Santana vs Shawn Spears - N/A

*3.* The Super Smash Brothers vs The Great Outdoors vs Rhett Titus & Caleb Konley vs Adam Page & Asylum - ***1/4
Titus and Konley worked so much better than The Scene, Titus in the ATL's gimmick is a thing of beauty

*4.* Finlay vs Harry Smith - **1/2

*5.* Vader vs Necro Butcher - N/A

*6.* Dominic DeNucci & Shane Douglas vs Lord Zoltan & Shawn Blanchard
Didn't watched

*7.* LuFisto vs Kalamity - **3/4

*8.* Roderick Strong vs Jushin Liger - **3/4

*9.* Tommy Dreamer & Rhino vs Raven & CW Anderson - *1/2

TBH i enjoyed this for some reason.. nothing was very good but it wasn't unwatchable.. i kinda like PWS​


----------



## FITZ

jawbreaker said:


> RIP Rock Riddle.
> 
> Also, we're not spoiling BOLA or KOT, right?


I just ordered my tickets for KOT. I need somewhere I can talk/brag about how great the weekend is going to be.


----------



## jawbreaker

You can do that, just keep any results in the Chikara thread.

Also nobody better do what that one guy did last year and be all "well nothing interested me except the final so I skipped to that, here's what happened" because that's just as bad.

But yeah brag about going to KOT in here all you want until it actually happens.


----------



## FITZ

DVD will be out in like a week so I think I can handle that.


----------



## jawbreaker

yeah it's more BOLA I'm worried about because that DVD will be out in like January


----------



## Rah

*PWG Threemendous III*









*Famous B vs. Joey Ryan* 
Decent opener
***3/4*

*TJ Perkins vs. Roderick Strong *
Yet another piss-poor attempt at submissions by TJP. Many seem to have a gripe for Cena's inability to apply pressure during the STF but fuck even holding Strong's head, right, TJ? At least his flashiness in getting into the submissions looked better than his DTABM match, though.

The two mesh well and it got better the longer it went.
****1/4*

*RockNES Monsters vs. Fightin' Taylor Boys *
This wasn't meant to be good, it was just meant to be fun and judging by the crowd response it was. Either way, my care for this match is as great as it is for the RockNES Monsters (non-existent). Not terrible but not something I'd have willingly sat through if I wasn't writing this review.
***1/2*

*Brian Cage vs. Eddie Edwards*
Brian Cage is an effing machine! Everything he did here had purpose and all connected from start to finish. 

Bringing Edwards down with a high-impact hit to the back, Cage focused on cutting off Eddie's oxygen supply initiating the vet's groggy state and thusly taking advantage of his semi-defencless state with some great limbwork. When Eddie would start coming to, Cage would re-initiate his entire deceptively brilliant strategy. Great psychology work there, frankly, with my personal favourite being the transition from a held/extended suplex for a lengthy twenty count (over-saturating Eddie's brain) followed by a strongly applied headlock/choke (cutting off his supply).

Eddie wasn't lacking, either, with some great moves interspersed amongst Cage's offence (a beautiful snap Nothern Lights suplex on a charging Cage being one readily coming to mind). But this match was all about Brian Effing Cage, it was his chance to show why he deserved a title shot and he did so here in convincingly putting away the former RoH world champion. It's a pity that his previous run-in with Steen wasn't as closely competed as I'd have hoped. Still, a few more events and Cage is ready for the title, imo (provided the rumours are not true and he isn't going to TNA).

Cage's post match promo was short but to the point, stating to whomever had the belt (be it Steen or anyone)that when it's his time, he's "coming for you, *****" and followed up the Booker T train with his own Spinaroonee. Beautiful. 
****3/4*


PWG World Championship Match:
*Kevin Steen(c) vs. Willie Mack*
This fell flat after the interference (something I'd like to not have happened, either, as Willie Mack has been built so well in getting to this point). Surviving a few signatures and only being put away with a variant of the Psycho Driver Willie ended the match looking resilient but not championship material. I guess PWG bookers shared the sentiments of a few on here that Mack just isn't ready. Perhaps he isn't, but I'd have liked a cleaner fight.

This was heading to be something great (but not exceptional) but that interference, ref bump (extra points for Rick Knox selling like a bomb, though) and finishing stretch killed it for me.
****1/2*

*B-Boy vs. Drake Younger*
A very decent slugfest between two wrestlers no one seemed to give a shit about on this board. Some stiff drops from B-Boy on Younger and a sick crash to the outside that busted Drake hardway. Did B-Boy really drink Drake's blood off the floor or was I imagining things? What a sick fucker.

Selling issues towards the end (I have a feeling Drake's blood was causal to him "hulking up", though, so I won't lean too negatively on it) but otherwise a fun match that I won't mind sitting through again if these two square off one more time.
****1/2*

*Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin*
Slightly cookie-cutter Callihan in terms of his usual middle-finger while in peril shtick but a good smash-mouth, powerhouse brawl between the two, nonetheless. This was not at all hampered by the previous match or anything else, really, as EmbassyForever said in his review. I'm actually surprised he rated it so low, too, as it seems something more up his alley than anything else so far on the card.

Would have hoped that the arm-work done at the beginning of the match (in terms of the kicks they delivered in stopping their lariats) played more of a continuity role later on but that's possibly asking too much here. Decent leg-work by Callihan on Elgin's left knee, though.
****3/4*

Three-Way Ladder Match for the PWG World Championship:
*Super Smash Bros.(c) vs. Future Shock vs. The Young Bucks*








*****3/4*​
*Average star rating:* ***1/2
*Show rating:* 9/10

*Overall:* this was a great 9th anniversary card with a showing strong enough to portray why PWG is still my favourite promotion going. An event with 6 of the 8 matches being comfortably above the three-star level (with one being my current MotY) is seriously nothing to sneeze at. Nothing as humorously entertaining as their DTABM show but everything delivered in terms of the wrestling. Get your hands on this.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Give Em The Axe*

1. The Spectral Envoy vs Soldier Ant, combatANT & deviANT
**3/4

2. Ophidian vs Sugar Dunkerton
**1/4

3. The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger vs The Shard
**3/4

4. 3.0 & Gran Akuma vs The Batiri
**3/4

5. Icarus vs Sara Del Rey
***

6. Jakob Hammermeier vs Jigsaw
**1/2

7. Los Ice Creams vs Green Ant & Steve Weiner
**1/4

*8. YLC X Quarter Final*
Aaron Epic vs ACH vs JT Dunn vs Vinny Marseglia
***1/4

*9. Campeonatos de Parejas*
The Young Bucks vs The Throwbacks
***1/4


*CZW - New Heights 2012*

1. Core vs Shane Strickland
*1/4

2. Alex Colon vs Devon Moore
*3/4

3. Rory Mondo vs Niles Young vs Drew Gulak vs Latin Dragon vs Ruckus vs Joe Gacy vs Mia Yim vs Dustin Rayz
***

4. Greg Excellent & Jake Crist vs DJ Hyde & Dave Crist
**1/4

5. Azrieal & Bandido Jr vs Danny Havoc & tHURTeen
**

6. MASADA vs AR Fox
***

7. Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
***3/4​


----------



## EmbassyForever

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYBsBvHRVtQ&feature=player_embedded - Can't wait to this.


----------



## Lane

I am going to beat the ever loving shit out of Highspots if I dont get my order in soon. They supposedly shipped it Tuesday. I want to watch Threemendous damnit.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> I am going to beat the ever loving shit out of Highspots if I dont get my order in soon. They supposedly shipped it Tuesday. I want to watch Threemendous damnit.


Is it cheaper to order from Highspots than it is the PWG website? I'm planning on buying BOLA 2012, Threemendous III, Fear, Steen Wolf, and Seven, and with shipping it's just under $97.

Also, anyone know what's going on with EVOLVE/DGUSA DVDs? DGUSA.tv doesn't have any Evolve show after 10 listed for purchase. Are they available anywhere else, aside from the stream/DVD packages?


----------



## Lane

Gabe said Evolve 11 should be for sale on dvd soon. Hes shit about getting shows on dvd quick.


----------



## KingCrash

EmbassyForever said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYBsBvHRVtQ&feature=player_embedded - Can't wait to this.


Should be great (and I assume Elgin gets the belt here) and they're also doing Zero Gravity/Irish Airborne and Davey/Kyle vs. Sami/Partner of his choice.


----------



## ShinyaNaKano56

Still have some dvd's for sale guys, just send me a message if you want something! If you buy more than one dvd, I offer some nice discounts.

ROH DVD
The Best Of Spanky - Danger Danger! (25 Euro) 
The Best Of Jack Evans - Defiyng Gravity (30 Euro) 
The Best Of Paul London - Please Don't Die (30 Euro) 
Straight Shootin' Series With Mick Foley (25 Euro) 
Back To Basics (5 Euro) 
Midnight Express Reunion (5 Euro) 

OTHER DVD
XPW Lizzy Borden XXXposed (20 Euro) 
IWA-MS Volcano Girls (5 Euro)
FMW Slaughterhouse (5 Euro) 
World Wrestling History Vol.1 (Italian, contains a lot of matches from the 80's in Japan) (3 Euro) 
World Wrestling History Vol.2 (New) (Italian, contains a lot of matches from the 80's in Japan) (3 Euro) 

PS. Packaging/shipping costs are not included in the specified prices, they will be calculated according to the number of dvd's bought.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VI Review:*

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus - **1/2

Delirious vs. Chris Hero - *3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards - ***1/4

*NWA World Heavyweight Title Match*
Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright - ****1/2
I watched the show because i've heard so many good things about this match, and as one who never liked both of them too much i wanted to see what's the big deal. This was awesome.

Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Necro Butcher - **1/2

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki - ****1/4

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin - ***3/4

*Elimination Match for the ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black - ****

*AAW Point Of No Return 2012 Review:*

Matt Fitchett & Davey Vega vs. The Awesome Threesome **1/4

Dan Lawrence vs. Markus Crane N/R

Josh Raymond & Christian Able & TD Thomas vs. The Clash **3/4
Thomas was HORRIBLE here

*AAW Tag Team Titles*
Arik Cannon & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine **3/4
I'm a fan of the storyline between Cannon and Jacobs.

Mason Beck vs. ACH **1/4

Davey Richards vs. Shane Hollister ***1/2

Danny Daniels vs. MsChif *3/4
AWKWARD.

*2 out of 3 Falls - AAW Title*
Silas Young vs. Michael Elgin ****1/4​


----------



## Corey

Lane said:


> I am going to beat the ever loving shit out of Highspots if I dont get my order in soon. They supposedly shipped it Tuesday. I want to watch Threemendous damnit.


Did you do media mail shipping? If so it's gonna be a while. I made an order in August I'm still waiting on.



sXeMope said:


> Is it cheaper to order from Highspots than it is the PWG website? I'm planning on buying BOLA 2012, Threemendous III, Fear, Steen Wolf, and Seven, and with shipping it's just under $97.
> 
> Also, anyone know what's going on with EVOLVE/DGUSA DVDs? DGUSA.tv doesn't have any Evolve show after 10 listed for purchase. Are they available anywhere else, aside from the stream/DVD packages?


DGUSA/EVOLVE dvds take several several months to be released. They're about 7-8 months behind now so keep trying to be patient. They push WWNLive real hard and take forever for dvds.


----------



## smitlick

Just finished the Roderick Strong Highspots Interview

- He got a call from Hulk Hogan for his 8th Birthday
- His Grandmother was friends with Hogan
- He did Cheerleading at school...
- Strong & Davey aren't friends
- Kenny Omega & Davey live in their own worlds
- He knows the words to RVDs theme song
- Davey got staph from the IWA-MS ring, Roddy got staph from Davey, Roddy wanted to wear a t-shirt in the tag match with Generico & Quicksilver but Generico told him not to and this was the match Quicksilver got staph from and nearly died.... Therefore Ian Rotten killed Quicksilvers career
- He makes some really good points about the current ROH fans and his opinion on the way ROH is heading is pretty interesting.
- Apparently Finlay volunteered to put Roddy over in there ROH match
- Apparently Mark Briscoe is more intelligent than Jay... 

I enjoyed the shoot a lot. Its just over 2 hours and pretty good considering.

Its available from me for $10 including postage to anywhere in the world. Drop me a PM and first come gets first priority.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

A lot of guys don't seem to like Davey, or at least have problems/criticisms with Davey. Gabe spoke to Alvarez, and when they were speaking about the Team Ambition theft incident (I think) Alvarez said that when they (WO) spoke to guys in the ROH locker room most of them just said it was Davey being Davey.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Was anyone else aware that Ruckus mods games consoles?

This is his latest effort...


----------



## Matt_Yoda

-IMO AAW is probably one of the most consistent indies since 2008 but never considered on par with the likes of ROH, PWG, CZW, etc. To me they're like the Midwest version of JAPW since they focus primarily on Midwest talent and other guys who don't get showcased anywhere else. I wish they had VoD.

-To be fair even Jay himself admitted that Mark was the smarter Briscoe so that's not surprising. Davey's coworkers may not like him, but thankfully pro wrestling is not a popularity contest. I dislike everything about Kenny Omega so I can't comment on him lol. Sounds like Roddy Strong made for a pretty good shoot (despite getting the least amount of coverage lol).

-I'm" truly starting to believe that IWA-MS, for all the good it did, was a black hole in indy wrestling.


----------



## Corey

The power button is a ring bell!?!? That's cool as shit.


----------



## Chismo

Matt_Yoda said:


> -I'm" truly starting to believe that IWA-MS, for all the good it did, was a black hole in indy wrestling.


A lot of people said this recently, but can anyone explain why? I never really peid attention to them, I believe I watched like 2 random shows, and 10ish random "big" matches.


----------



## Manu_Styles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iryq35SDuyo&feature=youtu.be

I love Martini, Hoopla!


----------



## Matt_Yoda

JoeRulz said:


> A lot of people said this recently, but can anyone explain why? I never really peid attention to them, I believe I watched like 2 random shows, and 10ish random "big" matches.


In a nutshell, IWA-MS was a hotbed promotion where a lot then future prominent indy talent got started in some capacity and they put some prominent matches during their time. The main issue with IWA-MS was Ian Rotten, dude had horrible business practices, some questionable booking decisions and from his relationship with Mickie Knuckles, the whole JC Bailey deal and other stories, as its booker and representative it put IWA-MS in a bad light.
____

* REVIEW:

Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards- ROH World Championship | Anything Goes Match
ROH Best in the World 2012: Hostage Crisis*

-Since DBDX is coming I thought I'd give this match a second look and I must say it came off much better this time than the last time. Davey was absolutely gold here, Steen performed well and while the commentary was overbearing at times, very entertaining. It was chaotic but the good kind, with lots of big brutal spots, solid back and forth brawl and they still managed to tell a good story within the context of the match itself. Steen winning with the package piledriver was a great way to end the match. Oh, the "we want fire" chant was stupid. This may very well be one of my favorite ROH matches this year now.

I also want to add that I wish to see Kevin Steen stop taking these brutal bumps, while in this match it was understandable I'd wish he'd work safer. The guy is 26 Years old with a wife and kid and he is to talented to throw all that away for some hardcore spot pops. Moderation > Saturation.

EDIT:
*Briscoe Brothers vs. Kings of Wrestling- ROH World Tag Team Championship
ROH Big Bang 2010*

-I have special memories of this match, I watched it live on iPPV and I remember my friend blowing a gasket because The Briscoes lost the straps after just finally winning them and of course Jay puking. This was a great tag match, lots of back and forth really good pacing I must say and it didn't really drag other than a few pockets. Hero fucking spammed the elbows but at least he kept in check for most of the match. All four guys worked really hard to make to this match special. Great stuff.
_______

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Super Dragon & Excalibur- CZW vs. IWS
CZW Cage of Death VI*

-Really solid crusierweight style tag match that got a lot of time. Good back and forth while making sure to emphasize the feud between Steen and Dragon, and Dragon was super over (sorry for the pun). Dragon acts like an absolute douchebag during his control segments on the neutralized Generico lol. Some really good spots like the Tricolor Suplex by Super Dragon, Steen curbstomping Dragon, the slingshot Flatliner and the sick Spider Suplex/Flipping Van Terminator spot. Excalibur sold the Turnbuckle Brainbuster like he died lol. Just a great tag match all around.

Just want to say yet again that OMFG Kevin Steen was a beast in CZW and further solidifies that if it wasn't for CZW ROH wouldn't have given Steenerico another chance.


----------



## Concrete

PWG Threemendous III

*Joey Ryan vs Famous B: **1/2*
This wasn’t the go all out match that was the opener of Death to All But Metal but this wasn’t a bad way to start the show. Famous B has now opened the past two shows against PWG veterans and hopefully that helps him develop as a wrestler. Yeah, and Joey Ryan using the Tazmission was awesome.

*TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong:: ***1/2*
These guys don’t get enough credit IMO. These guys hold for hold with each other in the early going and it fast and furious like nobody’s business. Roderick Strong is a bit of a brute just like I like it and kills TJ Perkins back in this match. They tried to get across the point that these guys are both veterans and they got that across by doing plenty of countering. The countering also helped make every move seem like it was earned so they didn’t have to do some crazy move to get a big reaction they just jockeyed for the advantage and when either man hit a move it seemed like they at least put some work into it. These of the kind of matches I like in the midcard. It won’t blow your mind but it is a bunch of fun to watch. 

*RockNES Monsters vs Fighting Taylor Boys: ****
The RockNES Monsters went all heel up in this match. While it wasn’t completely apparent in the beginning that they would be going there by the end it was without question which side of the face/heel divide they would be on. Chuck Taylor is criminally underrated I think. He has the skills to get it done in the ring and as a good deal of charisma. The fact that the fans love him made the hot tag get a good pop and be quite satisfying.

I think the new direction of The RockNES Monsters will make them fresh they didn’t quite do a great job in this match. That was a big hindrance of the match IMO. The fans really didn’t know what to do with them so when you have a crowd that wants to be electrified as possible but too confused I guess to help the match it hurts things. I feel it is going to be difficult for Yuma to pull off being a heel if he can’t shake his fun-loving attitude. He has the body of an underdog for sure but there is no reason that should make it so he can’t pull it off. Plus they as a tandem had a few moments of awkwardness. I have no doubt though that once they can find their footing as heels they can be revitalized and start going at it with the SSB.

*Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards: ***1/2*
Another good match by Cage here. How PWG can turn a young guy into a main eventer with only a show a month and ROH can’t seem to do it with multiple shows a month beats me? Probably has something to do with Reseda having a room that is full of the most energetic crowd in America and ROH unsure how to book there wrestlers. Brian Cage is a FUCKING MACHINE and Eddie Edwards is one of the top independent talents out there. Somehow I’m not too surprised these guys put together a really good match. 

PWG WORLD TITLE
*Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack: ***3/4*
I don’t know how Brian Cage got me thinking about him after a damn fine match but he did. He interferes about ¾ of the way through the match, takes out Kevin Steen and then next thing you know he is taking off Willie Mack’s head with a discus lariat. And then he pretty much just leaves staking that whoever comes back after him kicking ass he wants to take on and get that strap. That was me pretty much saying I’m okay with Brian Cage interfering since it the grand scheme it has a purpose. 

Kevin Steen cut the goofiness out in this match which made a ton of sense since the last time these two wrestled Willie Mack was able to upset him. He was not taking the chance of that happening again and takes it right to Mack. Steen wanted to show Willie Mack that he was the alpha-male. So when Willie Mack takes all this punishment and still gets up the crowd begins to turn more in favor of him. The chants of “KILL STEEN KILL” that filled the room in the beginning of the match were trounced by the “LET’S GO WILLIE” chants. I thought the near falls were well done and led to a sweet ending that I wish would have been a little less quick. That said seeing the Psychodriver was great way to end the match I just wish Steen held Mack a little longer for the epicness of that move to sink in. Doesn’t really hurt anything though.

*B-Boy vs Drake Younger:****
These guys went to town. Yes there was lots of no selling but in the end the action was good and I didn’t feel offended like some people. I also wasn’t blown away because These guys just got right up from moves that were killers and it made so many moves feel unimportant. Drake’s no selling annoyed me so bad because he was trying to like do “hulking up” or “fighting spirit” and he slapped the mat and stood straight up like nothing happened. That kinda upset me. Since the crowd was into it and they did do a lot of fun stuff it doesn’t end up being that bad. But I can see why it would make people really upset. 

*Michael Elgin vs. Sami Callihan:***3/4*
I thought this was better than the previous match. Hard hitting, smash mouth, in your face wrestling. Like Rah said, Callihan was doing is regular thing. I really don’t have much else to say

PWG TAG TEAM TITLES
*Super Smash Bros. vs Future Shock vs The Young Bucks (Ladder Match):****3/4*
I don’t know what I just watched besides my new MOTY. HOLY BALLS!!!

*Overall:*Another amazing show from PWG. While DTABM had 2 MOTYC and a sold undercard, Threemendous III had the craziest ladder match I have ever seen and a solid undercard so I'll just consider them both equally amazing BUYS.


----------



## EmbassyForever

PWG BOLA N1 Preview:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqHIsSkBQVg&feature=plcp


----------



## Rah

Enlightenedone9, your take on Brian's interference does shed some light to an angle I never saw and possibly change my feel over the match falling "flat". I suppose I was taking it from a completely in the moment reflection without looking at the future that Steen and Cage would share. Still, Willie is my boy and I was hoping for that interference to happen post-match. Meh, nothing at all serious.

Favourite part of the ladder match? Mine was Rick Knox by far and away. You speak about PWG building a main eventer out of Cage but screw that, PWG built the most badass yet realistic referee in wrestling today.


----------



## Chismo

Copy/paste from some other place:



> Super Dragon did a Q&A on the PWG board today. Here are some interesting things from it:
> 
> 
> - PWG is basically a two man operation.
> - He says he books, does the video editing and dvd editing, and video previews.
> - Excalibur does all the graphics on the site/dvd covers/ dvd menus/shirts, as well as running the site. He also does the press releases for the site.
> - He doesn't watch wrestling at all.
> - PWG iPPV is nearly impossible. All of the guys under contracts with other feds can't be used. So that wouldn't be a very good PWG show.
> - There likely will never be PWG shows on the road because he doesn't want to work with other people due to previous problems.
> - He has tried to book Kenny Omega for a year but can't because of his schedule.
> - PWG Sells Out 3 will be out in November.
> - He has never liked any women matches in PWG ever.
> - He had Angle/Danielson book but TNA pulled Angle saying he wasn't taking indy bookings.
> - He isn't really a fan of Teddy Hart. Jack Evans burned them on several flights over the years.
> - He says he tries to bring the Briscoes back but they aren't too interested in it right now.
> - No chance for a PWG wrestling school.
> - Paul London has some issue with someone in PWG.
> - Low Ki is very difficult to work with. He's set in his ways and doesn't like to lose. One of his biggest wrestling accomplishments was having him lose to Claudio.


I just love this guy.


----------



## smitlick

JoeRulz said:


> Copy/paste from some other place:
> 
> 
> I just love this guy.


Its a fantastic Q&A worth reading through. Steen doing run ins was pretty great.


----------



## geraldinhio

Angle vs Danielson  Wow. I wonder who London has problems with and lol at the Low Ki bit. I'd kill to see Omega back again. 


On the subject of PWG they return with their next show on OCT 27th and Rich Swann will be making his debut against El Generico. Cool stuff.


----------



## seabs

*Talked about the two title matches from Threemendous 3 in the MOTYC Thread. Everyone reads both threads right? Now to rant on the rest of the show which for the first time in literally years and years almost made it the first PWG show I didn't like.

Ryan/B was a pretty nothing opener. Talked about Knox becoming a parody of himself in this. Don't overdo this shtick with Knox please. Tazmission finish was the only good part of this. 

TJP/Strong was actually very good I thought. Usual good TJP match but it doesn't mean anything at the end of they day. 

RockNES/FTB sucked I thought. Ryan Taylor is still bad. Chuck's shtick does just nothing for me and he's a guy who's all about relying on his goofy shtick so take that away and he sucks. RockNES going heel is worrying. They're genetically moulded as babyfaces. Goodtime could make it work based on this but Yuma may as well retire based off this if that's the direction. Somebody with his look shouldn't be working as a heel. Would be cool if Goodtime turned on him, LTP returned and they reteamed feuding with Yuma and a new babyface partner. NOT AN INVITATION TO BOLA SPOILERS. Finish was good at least.

Edwards blew the match with Cage which sucked because this should have been a big match for Cage. People seemed to like it though at least so that's good. Cage was really good in this but he's not a carry guy yet. Isn't a guy who needs to be carried either but he needs the other guy to be on his level. I'm not an Eddie hater but this was one of his weaker showings. Botchy and when you only really offer moves in a match that's one thing you absolutely can't be. Cage's promo after ruled. Cage needs his own shirt with a picture of Willie Mack on saying "I'M COMING FOR YOU *****". Marked out at Cage's shockingly great spinaroonie. I read all the Threemendous 3 posts in one go so I can't remember who said it but someone said something about PWG making Cage a star in 2 shows whereas ROH hasn't made someone look like a star for years. Same point in my own words anyway. He's got the moveset and the charisma to be a superstar and he doesn't seem like enough of a numpty to turn into another Davey Richards. NOT AN INVITATION TO BOLA SPOILERS.

Sorry Lane, but B-Boy/Younger fucking sucked. Typical modern Indy style match with every possible typical Indy style flaw. Head drops a million and one, head drops a million not being sold. Stupid number of "get dropped on your head and pop up not even selling when you pop up to get another spot in" spots. No emotion or character portrayal. B-Boy is totally emotionless to the point of smacking you in the face that he's emotionless. Only emotion Younger shows is when he pops up and screams. They take some nutty bumps which in the right environment can be great but when they take too many and don't sell them or give them any significance then you're just hurting yourself for the sake of hurting yourself. I get why the live crowd dug it at least. Drunken, hyped out fans will always mark for guys killing themselves. Doesn't equal good match. 

Sami/Elgin I didn't think was very good either. Elgin continues to look clueless when he has no direction. They hit each other hard but don't work much of a match or even work much of a powerhouse match. 

The 2 title matches ruled though.*


----------



## Chismo

geraldinhio said:


> Angle vs Danielson  Wow. I wonder who London has problems with and lol at the Low Ki bit. I'd kill to see Omega back again.
> 
> 
> On the subject of PWG they return with their next show on OCT 27th and Rich Swann will be making his debut against El Generico. Cool stuff.


Swann could be insanely over in Reseda.


----------



## Concrete

Rah said:


> Enlightenedone9, your take on Brian's interference does shed some light to an angle I never saw and possibly change my feel over the match falling "flat". I suppose I was taking it from a completely in the moment reflection without looking at the future that Steen and Cage would share. Still, Willie is my boy and I was hoping for that interference to happen post-match. Meh, nothing at all serious.
> 
> Favourite part of the ladder match? Mine was Rick Knox by far and away. You speak about PWG building a main eventer out of Cage but screw that, PWG built the most badass yet realistic referee in wrestling today.


Yeah Rick Knox is the friggin' man. He made two great matches even better by his involvement which is nuts to even think about.


----------



## geraldinhio

I think Swann will be insanely over , not sure is it a one shot deal or what. Him and Generico should have a great match. On the topic of Generico I can't wait for his best of PWG DVD. :mark: So many great matches through out the years.


----------



## Chismo

smitlick said:


> Its a fantastic Q&A worth reading through. Steen doing run ins was pretty great.


Steen: _Were you overwhelmed with pride when you won the CZW World Championship?_

Dragon: _Hahahahhaha yes so much so that I threw the belt out of the ring, and yelled at Ruckus backstage for being terrible! I do love their cookies though, have I ever mentioned that? Also, did I mention that I love you?_

Steen: _Yes. Thank you <3. Remember when he stood up and hit his head on that platform thing?!_

Dragon: _Haha I do. Poor Ruckus. GIVE ME SOME COOKIES OR GTFO. No I'm kidding. Ruckus is cool. I actually told Michael Elgin he was wrestling Ruckus in the first round of BOLA only to find out Ruckus actually still wrestles. Crazy!_


----------



## EmbassyForever

Sucks to hear about The Briscoes. Who want to see Tozawa vs Mark Briscoe? :lol


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Super Dragon kind of comes off like a dick, but I guess that's why he has been so popular over the last decade.


----------



## FITZ

He had Angle/Danielson booked? A damn shame it never happened.


----------



## smitlick

Not knowing Ruckus still wrestled was a massive highlight. That was great.


----------



## Lane

It looks like Drake vs B-boy is going to be a love/hate match for me. Ill post a review when my order comes in from FUCKING HIGHSPOTS.


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG Threemendous III​*

Famous B vs Joey Ryan - ***3/4*

TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong - ****1/2*
~ A very enjoyable technical contest with some really beautiful counters and chain wrestling. Slick and smooth, as you'd expect from these two when they're on top form as they were here.

RockNES Monsters vs Fightin' Taylor Boys - ***3/4*
~ Weird dynamic in this one with the RockNES Monsters kinda playing heel but not establishing it terribly well.

Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards - ****1/2*

Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack - ****3/4*

B-Boy vs Drake Younger - ****1/4*
~ Entertaining but as Capone said, there's a ton of overkill and no-selling, I definitely wouldn't go anywhere near ****. The term 'indy-riffic' is pretty apt here.

Michael Elgin vs Sami Callihan - ****1/2*
~ While somewhat similar in structure to B-Boy/Younger, this didn't go crazy with overkill and had a nice intensity to it. A good match, but I'm still not completely sold on Callihan, there's just something that massively annoys me about him.

Super Smash Bros vs The Young Bucks vs Future Shock [Ladder Match] - *****1/2*
~ Brilliant match, my #3 MOTY at present, there's so much to love about it. SSB in Reseda have been incredible. If I were to find any fault, it'd be that I wish there'd been a bit more scrambling for the titles, but one could argue that they offset that by heightening the levels of hatred from the get-go with the awesome floor brawling. One of the more vicious ladder matches I've seen in recent memory, I was pretty worried about their safety at times!


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Michael Elgin vs. Kyle O'Reilly- AAW Heritage Championship
AAW Bound by Hate 2012*

This was an outstanding title match between these guys and damn near stole the show, just further pisses me off that ROH is treating KO like an enhancement talent and killing Elgin's momentum. These two have great chemistry together; lots of great power spots courtesy of Elgin and Kyle adapting to his style and breaking out some great offense was cool as well. The finishing stretch was great and the Triple Powerbomb combo finish kicked so much ass. This definitely topped their SOTF Finals match from last year. Awesome stuff here.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*wXw - 16 Carat Gold 2012 Day 1 Review:​​*

*Alternate Four Way*
Emil Sitoci vs Noam Dar vs Jonathan Gresham vs Michael Dante -**3/4

Yoshihito Sasaki vs Bad Bones - **3/4

Drake Younger vs Karsten Beck - **3/4

Ricky Marvin vs Axeman - ***1/4

Doug Williams vs Johnny Moss - **3/4

Emil Sitoci vs Tommy End - **3/4

Zack Sabre Jr vs Jon Ryan - ****

Daisuke Sekimoto & Freddy Stahl vs Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker - ***3/4

El Generico vs Marty Scurll - ***1/2

Finlay vs Sami Callihan - ***1/2

It was really awesome to watch the show with the guy who have German accent on commentary.. he was really entertaining

*ROH: The Big Bang 2010 Review:*

Zack Salvation vs. Phil Shatter *3/4

Kenny King vs. Davey Richards ***1/2

*Butcher's Rules*
Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens **

Cassandro El Exotico vs. Rhett Titus **1/2
:lmao

Steve Corino and Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana and El Generico ***

*World Tag Team Title Match*
The Briscoes vs. Kings of Wrestling ****1/2
The power-slam counter to the doomsday device was amazing

*World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries ****​


----------



## smitlick

*ACW - Best of 2007 Volume 1*

1. Nigel McGuiness vs Scot Summers
***1/4

2. Claudio Castagnoli vs Mike Quackenbush
***1/4

3. Darin Childs vs Jacob Ladder
**1/2

4. Chris Hero vs MASADA
***1/2

5. BxB Hulk vs JT Lamotta
***

6. Mike Dell vs Jerry Lynn
**3/4

7. Andy Dalton vs Kosaki
**1/2

If anyone wants it. PM me. $10 including postage to anywhere.​


----------



## Certified G

I have read nothing but positive things about PWG's Threemendous III so I'm downloading it now & really looking forward to watching the main event. Sounds like a match I'd really enjoy.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Sorry I didn't see a thread for the show so I'll just post my review here and here are the results BTW:

* Rich Swann vs. Shane Strickland: Strickland won via roll up. After the match, they shook hands and even hugged. Swann then attacked and laid out Strickland.
* Greg Excellent and Mia Yim vs. Drew Gulak and Kimber Lee: Kimber Lee pinned Mia Yim
* Pepper Parks vs. Kekoa: Parks won via pin
* Ron Mathis and Rory Mondo vs. CZW Tag Team Champions Danny Havoc and Devon Moore for the CZW Tag Titles: No contest when Alex Colon & Mr Tofiga interfered
* Alex Colon vs. Ruckus: Ruckus defeats Alex Colon with help from Devon Moore
* Matt Tremont vs. Solo: Matt Tremont wins in about a minute via chair shot and pin
* Sami Callihan and Jake Crist vs. The Super Smash Brothers: Sami Callihan and Jake Crist won via submission
* Masada vs. El Generico for the CZW Title: Masada retained the title via pin
* A.R. Fox vs. Dave Crist in a ladder match to unify the CZW Jr. Hvt. Championship and the CZW Wired TV Title: A.R. Fox won both titles

____________________
*REVIEW!!!
CZW Down With The Sickness 2012: Crist vs. Fox

Thoughts: Let me start off saying the feed was horrid beyond all recognition (show started 40 minutes late smh and the audio was pretty messy) so with respect I can't fully judge this show accurately so I'll focus on the main matches because everything else I saw was blah. However, the main event oh yes the main event definitely saved this show and that alone deserves a mention.

OI4K vs. SSB was very disappointing, got absolutely no time to developing into anything. MASADA vs. El Generico was actually very good but yet again got no time otherwise it would've been great. For AR Fox vs. Dave Crist *See MOTYC Thread**


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Chikara King of Trios 2011 Night 1 Review:​​*

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
3.0le! (El Generico, Scott Parker, and Shane Matthews) vs. The Osirian Portal (Ophidian, Hieracon, and Amasis): ***3/4

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
Team Australia (Tama Williams, Percy T., and Kabel) vs. F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Chuck Taylor, and Johnny Gargano): **1/2

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
The B.D.K. (Tim Donst, Delirious, and Jakob Hammermeier) vs. Da Soul Touchaz (Willie Richardson, Acid Jazz, and Marshe Rockett): **

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
The S.A.T. (Amazing Red and the Maximos) vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, and Manami Toyota: ***3/4
Maximos were the stars here, awesome match

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
Team Dragon Gate (Super Shisa, Akira Tozawa, and Kagetora) vs. The Spectral Envoy (Hallowicked, Frightmare, and UltraMantis Black): ***1/2

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield, Sugar Dunkerton, and Matt Classic) vs. Team Osaka Pro (Atsushi Kotoge, Daisuke Harada, and Ultimate Spider Jr.): **1/2

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
The Dark Army (Sinn Bodhi, Obariyon, and Kodama) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant, and Green Ant): **1/4

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
Team Michinoku Pro (The Great Sasuke, Dick Togo, and Jinsei Shinzaki) vs. Team Minnesota (The 1-2-3 Kid, Arik Cannon, and Darin Corbin): **3/4​


----------



## Bubz

Apart from the two title matches from Threemendous III, I watched Younger/B-Boy and Elgin/Callihan because those were the only two things that remotely interested me for varying reasons.

Younger/B-Boy was legit fucking awful. Seriously a bag of camel semen. Fuck this match. This is what gives indy wrestling a bad name. You could see them setting up every fucking move, there was no structure, just no selling, head drops, stiff strikes, headbutts, more head drops and no selling, pointless spots that were dangerous for no reason and not even a slither of character. Younger might be one of the worst wrestlers I can remember seeing recently, guy is legit awful based on this. B-Boy's the fucking same. Can someone please explain to me why they liked this match? Please never book these guys again.

Callihan/Elgin wasn't much better. I hate Callihan (maybe not as much as Younger or B-Boy), and Elgin wasn't much better either. Bunch of stiff strikes and no selling and overkill for no reason. Callihan is only good when he's getting the shit kicked out of him by Finlay, and even then I think those matches are seriously overrated.

Yeah, this show was pretty bad overall. Come on PWG, you can do so much better than this.


----------



## FITZ

Premiere Wrestling XPerience: Holiday Havoc 

I was at the Evolve/CZW show in 9/8 and thankfully the Man Scout was short on change and was willing to sell this to me for $5 so my purchase would be an even $20.


_PWI Ultra J Title Match:_
*Caleb Konley(c) vs. Joey Janella*

It's fun to see an indy show take place in the south from time to time because the crowd is always fun to listen to. There weren't that many people here but everyone seemed to be behind Konley as he played the babyface and they hated Janella. Match was fairly short but had a nice comeback from Konley and overall kept a quicker pace then I was expecting. Good crowd, good pacing, very fun. 
***1/2* 
*

Alex Avgerinos vs. Chiva Kid*

Alex Avgerinos was on $5 Wrestling, I can't remember the name of his character there but I think I recognoized him. This was a lot crisper than I was expecting since I've never heard of either guy and ALex is young and I was assuming Chiva Kid is as well. Both guys seemed to come out as faces but the crowd got more behind Chiva and we saw Alex take control of the match. His offense was a lot better than I was expecting. He worked the neck and had in a few really good looking moves that targeted the neck. Chiva tried to go with the high flying stuff and play the explosive face. The fans seemed to like his stuff well enough, I don't think he could really do that much high flying stuff though.

At one point Chiva hit a hurricanrana, clearly his favorite move, and it looked like Avgerinos landed on his head. He didn't though and he was fine so I guess that makes it a good move (I'm really not sure if he meant to do it like that or not). While this didn't blow me away it was a lot better than I expected when I looked at he guys wrestling. I was impressed by Alex Avgerinos just because he doesn't look like he's more than 18 years old and he can bump, sell, and already appears able to work a match. 
***1/2*

*
Zane Riley, Mr. ELite, and Jimmy Jack Funk Jr. vs. The Great Outdoors Men and Adam Page
*
Ah, the southern style tag. Despite seeing this type of match countless times they never really do get old. Grizzly is the perfect guy to have play the face in peril. We got a good lengthy control segment, a hot tag, and some out of control stuff for a few minutes before the ending. The type of match was what I was expecting but this still ended up suceeding expectations because looking at the heel team you wouldn't think they were capable of putting on a match of this quality. However Zane and Funk knew how to work as heels and for guys with their build and size they could move around pretty well. Mr. Elite was able to take some of the bigger bumps for his team so we were able to see spots from both teams. Another match that was pretty good and fun to watch. A few sloppy spots keep this below 3*s
***3/4*


*Marcellus King vs. Colt Cabana*

I liked seeing Colt in this capacity. He was still goofy in the ring but it had a purpose other than just being funny. King came out looking all serious and he was quickly thrown off his game by Cabana's antics. Aside from the comedic antics early on this felt like a match that took place a long time ago. There were a few big spots or moves but for the most part this felt like an old school heavyweight match. No complaints from me though as it clearly fit in with the rest of the matches on the card (take a way a handful of spots and this whole card to this point could have taken place 20 years ago). To really explain how old school this was I will just say that there was an abdominal stretch and King used the rope for leverage. 

This was another match that I really liked but isn't anything too incredible. Old school feel to it but there was no story or anything to it which hurt the overall experience. Still it was psychologically sound and easy to watch. I'm glad they didn't have it go and last too long either. Good stuff, won't be for everyone but I enjoyed the style (probably because it's not something that I see very often given the fact that I live in the northeast where fans would shit all over a match like this).
**** *


*Mickie James vs. Amber O'Neal*

Mickie James was super over with the crowd as soon as she walked to the ring. It took a lot more work from Amber but she really ended up getting herself over as the heel. The match was more about controlling the crowd then what they actually did in the ring. Amber was pretty obnoxious throughout the entire match and while she controlled the match and acted like a bitch she was getting some serious heat. It was all done to set up the big comeback from Mickie James. The fans seemed particularly angry when she gave Mickie the stink face. That was what Mickie needed to get back in control of the match. The end soon followed. Nothing too impressive but they told a good story and the crowd seemed to like it a lot. Better than what we normally see on TV.
***1/2*


_PWX Championship Match_
*Cedric Alexander w/Caleb Konley vs. Corey Havoc w/Rhett Titus(c)*

So Rhett Titus was injured and was unable to compete but the management made Havoc (he's in a stable with Rhett) defend the title for him. There was a hilarious moment early on where some big black ladies started slapping Havoc outside the ring*. Cedric was kicking ass early on but some dastardly heel tactics from Havoc and Rhett Titus started a control segment by Havoc. This match was going really well once Cedric started getting some offense in, the crowd was really behind him and you got that feeling that he was going to win the title when he started hitting some of his bigger moves. Good job from Havoc getting in some offense of his own to make the ending more and more suspenseful. With a few more minutes and no DQ ending this could have been really awesome. Instead I would just say they had a good match, best of the night easily.

Alexander impressed me because I've never really seen much of him other than a tag team guy that can do some cool moves. Seeing him work a match where he had to play a total babyface was good to see. The fact that he can work matches like these and the spotty matches in ROH makes me think that he could end up going pretty far on the indies. Good job by Havoc as well, I know nothing about him and had never heard of him but he played his role fine. I wish Rhett had been in the match but the main event still managed to deliver. 
****1/4*​
*The lady was Cedrick Alexander's mother.


Overall: I enjoyed this a lot more than the ratings indicate. While it' still indy wrestling it's nothing like the stuff that we see in any of the big companies, which makes it a nice change of pace. This show was about an hour and 45 minutes long and the 6 matches made for an eas viewing. It also comes with anothe show from the next night (which will be up soon) so you get some value for the money you spend on it. A fun show and looking forward to the second disk.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

PWG Threemendous III


Singles Match
1. Famous B vs. Joey Ryan - *** 1/4

Singles Match
2.TJ Perkins vs. Roderick Strong - ***

Tag Team Match
3. Fightin' Taylor Boys (Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) - ***

Singles Match
4. Brian Cage vs. Eddie Edwards - ***

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match
5. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen (Champion) vs. Willie Mack (Challenger) - *** 1/2

Singles Match
6. B-Boy vs. Drake Younger - *** 1/2

Singles Match
7. Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin - *** 1/4

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Three-Way Ladder Match
8. Super Smash Bros. (Player Uno & Stupefied - Champions) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - **** 3/4


----------



## smitlick

*C*4 - The Best of Season One and Two*

1. Sexxxy Eddy vs Exess
**1/4

2. Kevin Steen & Max Boyer vs Michael Von Payton & Hallowicked
**3/4

3. The Super Smash Brothers vs BLKOUT
**3/4

4. Michael Von Payton vs Hallowicked
**1/2

5. Brian Fury vs Xtremo
**3/4

6. Twiggy vs Shayne Hawke
**

7. Twiggy vs Larry Sweeney
**1/2

8. Kevin Steen & The Super Smash Brothers vs Michael Von Payton, El Sombra & Hallowicked
***

9. Kevin Steen vs Michael Von Payton
***1/4

10. Michael Von Payton vs Ricky Reyes
**3/4

11. Sabian vs Dan Paysan
**1/2

12. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The Super Smash Brothers
***3/4
Steen nearly fights some guy in the front row....

13. Sara Del Rey vs Misty Haven
**1/4
SDR slapped a male fan in the face.

14. El Generico vs Xtremo
***

15. Joe Gacy vs Rahim Ali
**1/2
Gacy gets put nearly through a wall in this match

16. Twiggy vs Michael Von Payton
**1/2

17. Sonjay Dutt vs Kevin Steen
***

18. Player Uno vs Stupefied vs Kevin Steen vs Franky The Mobster
***1/4​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Hardy and Steen after the ROH Carolina Show... "Stay out of ring of honor" :lol


----------



## Platt

Davey Richards is a man driven to succeed at all costs, determined to prove himself the best wrestler in the world, and for Davey that meant being called the ROH World Champion. Frustrated in his previous attempts to claim that prize, Richards refocused and renewed his training in earnest and set his focus on honing himself into an unstoppable fighting machine. This is the story of Richards' quest to finally claim the ROH World Title; the highs and lows, the wins and losses, and Davey sits down with the ROH cameras to discuss his thoughts on it all.

From his very blunt and honest opinions regarding his opponents to discussing some of the intimate details of his personal life, Richards is quite an open book. But this 2-Disc DVD set isn't just about Davey's thoughts & opinions, with bouts against Tyler Black, Kevin Steen, Roderick Strong, and Christopher Daniels, this is a showcase of the amazing athletic contests “The American Wolf” engaged in throughout his chase for the title. Not only does this feature those matches and more, but it also includes the moments that set the stage for Davey's epic World Title clash at “Best in the World 2011” against his long-time tag team partner “Die Hard” Eddie Edwards.

For Davey professional wrestling is all about proving yourself the best and that label goes to the man holding the ROH World Title. In his own words, this is the story, both in & out of the ring, of Davey Richard's hunt for glory...

Disc 1
1. Christopher Daniels confrontation from The Big Bang 4/3/10
2. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong…ROH on HDNet #70
3. Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen…Champion’s Challenge 8/27/10
4. Davey Richards vs. El Generico…ROH on HDNet #76
5. Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black…ROH on HDNet #78 (Tyler’s final TV match)
6. Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels…Richards vs. Daniels 10/16/10
7. Richards-Strong Hype Video for Final Battle
8. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match)…Final Battle 2010 12/18/10
9. Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero… Only The Strong Survive 1/15/11

Disc 2
10. Davey Richards vs. TJ Perkins… SoCal Showdown II 1/28/11
11. Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana… 9th Anniversary Show 2/26/11
12. Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli… Defy or Deny- Plymouth, MA 3/18/11
13. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong… Honor Takes Center Stage – Chapter 1 4/1/11
14. Clip from Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. ROH World Tag Team Champions Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Non-Title)… Honor Takes Center Stage – Chapter 2 4/2/11
15. Clip from The American Wolves vs. The Kings of Wrestling… ROH Revolution: USA 5/6/11
16. Davey Richards vs. Charlie Haas…Supercard of Honor VI 5/21/11
17. Clip from Supercard of Honor VI after Edwards/Strong when Eddie challenged Davey Richards to a match
18. Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (ROH World Title Match)… Best in the World 2011 – New York, NY 6/26/11










Bah bah bah....bah bah...bah...BAHHHHHH!!!!

Or in other words, welcome to the Edge of Sanity where the masked madman known as Delirious resides when he's not busy tearing up the wrestling ring with a style as unpredictable and chaotic as the language...or is it languages...flowing from his mouth! Crawling his way up the ranks, with maneuvers like the Panic Attack or Chemical Imbalance that are as unique as the man...lizard...lizard-man...himself, Delirious fought to get into ROH, fought harder to stay in ROH, and eventually fought his way to the top with battles against the likes of Samoa Joe, Chris Sabin, KENTA, and of course, his series of unforgettable ROH World Title matches with Bryan Danielson.

Even during his bleak Darkness phase or in his ultra-aggressive Red Poison guise, the one thing that is always certain with Delirious is that absolutely nothing is for certain. This 2-Disc set presents 19 of his greatest Ring of Honor matches starting with his debut against frequent foe & long-time friend Matt Sydal to his Pure Title challenge against Nigel McGuinness and from his scary turn with Age of the Fall to his extremely personal battle with Austin Aries and a whole lot more! Also for the first time, Delirious sits down with ROH cameras to discuss his career in a fashion that only he can! The Insane Savant opens up...we think...with his innermost thoughts on his opponents, his ROH career, and who knows what else!

If you've ever wanted to know what goes on inside the head of Delirious, this is your chance to gain some insight into his world of Masked Insanity...

Disc 1
1. Delirious vs. Matt Sydal...ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (ROH debut)
2. Delirious vs. Samoa Joe vs. Ebessan vs. Jack Evans...Final Showdown 5/13/05
3. Delirious & Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans...Nowhere To Run 5/14/05
4. Delirious & Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave...Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06
5. Delirious vs. Ricky Reyes...Better Than Our Best 4/1/06
6. Delirious vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match)...The 100th Show 4/22/06
7. Delirious vs. Chris Sabin...Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06
8. Delirious vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match)...Ring of Homicide 5/13/06
9. Delirious vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Pure Title Match)...Time To Man Up 8/4/06
10. Delirious vs. Matt Sydal...Epic Encounter II 8/25/06

Disc 2
11. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness & BJ Whitmer vs. Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo & Jimmy Jacobs (8 Man Elimination Match)...Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06
12. Delirious, Roderick Strong, & Austin Aries vs. CIMA, Shingo, & Matt Sydal (Dragon Gate Rules)...Final Battle 2006 12/23/06
13. Delirious vs. KENTA...Reborn Again 5/11/07
14. Delirious vs. Adam Pearce (Falls Count Anywhere)...Reckless Abandon 11/30/07
15. Delirious vs. Rhett Titus...Age of Insanity 8/15/08
16. Delirious & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn...Stylin' & Profilin' 3/13/09
17. Delirious vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Markham Street Fight)...Tag Title Classic 4/18/09
18. Delirious vs. Roderick Strong...Boiling Point 11/7/09
19. Delirious vs. Austin Aries (Steel Cage Match)...ROH on HDNet Episode 74


----------



## Matt_Yoda

The hell was the point of releasing the American Wolf set then? I think the timespan between those 2 releases are far too short. However, the Delirious set now that I may have to check out. The covers look good.


----------



## Lane

Finnaly on B-Boy vs Drake Younger from Threemendous

First few mins.
Nothing wrong with this at all. Excalibur did a good job of providing the history between these two and so far the story is that its the rubber match but now insted of it being played on Drakes home turf its in B-Boys. Drakes actually doing a damn great job of selling so far up to the neckbreaker from the outside to back inside the ring. B-Boys new gimmick of him being at a career re birth is coming off good so far and Drake playing the established wrestler whos in a new territory hasnt kicked in just yet but the crowd is warming up.

Mid
Drake kills himself with a front flip off the top that B-Boy didnt catch him on after an apron michinoku driver. Did not look pretty. So far the only "pointles head dumping" has been the half and half but im still only mid match. I expected an all out were going to kill each other brawl and its been no worse than any other indy match involving Steen or Generico bump wise......and then the damn double stomp/exploder to the floor happens and Drake is hard wayd. Jesus. Still not as worse as some bumps but the way Drake just instantly bled makes it look a whole lot worse. The avalance Ammityville Horror ended up looking sweet.

Later in
Didnt care much for Drake Draking up after the ammityville horror off the turnbuckle but he did it with great timing that it got the crowd into it. I guess this is where the no selling/head bumping begins with B-Boys ace cutter and back drops? Yeah, Drakes getting right back up for B-Boys set up but its not like hes popping up acting like nothing happend. Then the shining wizard happens. Should of atleast milkd it for a near fall but again the crowd is eating it up. Sweet Jesus Drakes channeling Dynamite Kid with being dropped on his head so many times. I do like how they are atleast showing emotion during the forarm exchange. Damnit, Drake no sell the cornor stomp. Air raid crash and its done.

Overall
Not as terrible as people were making it out. I expected no selling out the ass and their wasnt. There was some I didnt care for and the actual no selling wasnt needed but it got the crowd to react so it worked. This match wasnt as great as I expected but was by no means terrible in any shape or form.

Overall rating
***1/2-****


----------



## FITZ

Why would Highspots release a new $5 Wrestling like the day after I was at an indy show with a highspots table?


----------



## Lane

Because they're highspots.


----------



## FITZ

I love Highspots. I had one issue with an order and they fixed it right away. All the other orders have never been an issue. Also Jake Manning is Manning the merchandise table at like every event I go to and he's awesome.


----------



## Caponex75

Lane said:


> Finnaly on B-Boy vs Drake Younger from Threemendous
> 
> First few mins.
> Nothing wrong with this at all. Excalibur did a good job of providing the history between these two and so far the story is that its the rubber match but now insted of it being played on Drakes home turf its in B-Boys. Drakes actually doing a damn great job of selling so far up to the neckbreaker from the outside to back inside the ring. B-Boys new gimmick of him being at a career re birth is coming off good so far and Drake playing the established wrestler whos in a new territory hasnt kicked in just yet but the crowd is warming up.
> 
> Mid
> Drake kills himself with a front flip off the top that B-Boy didnt catch him on after an apron michinoku driver. Did not look pretty. So far the only "pointles head dumping" has been the half and half but im still only mid match. I expected an all out were going to kill each other brawl and its been no worse than any other indy match involving Steen or Generico bump wise......and then the damn double stomp/exploder to the floor happens and Drake is hard wayd. Jesus. Still not as worse as some bumps but the way Drake just instantly bled makes it look a whole lot worse. The avalance Ammityville Horror ended up looking sweet.
> 
> Later in
> Didnt care much for Drake Draking up after the ammityville horror off the turnbuckle but he did it with great timing that it got the crowd into it. I guess this is where the no selling/head bumping begins with B-Boys ace cutter and back drops? Yeah, Drakes getting right back up for B-Boys set up but its not like hes popping up acting like nothing happend. Then the shining wizard happens. Should of atleast milkd it for a near fall but again the crowd is eating it up. Sweet Jesus Drakes channeling Dynamite Kid with being dropped on his head so many times. I do like how they are atleast showing emotion during the forarm exchange. Damnit, Drake no sell the cornor stomp. Air raid crash and its done.
> 
> Overall
> Not as terrible as people were making it out. I expected no selling out the ass and their wasnt. There was some I didnt care for and the actual no selling wasnt needed but it got the crowd to react so it worked. This match wasnt as great as I expected but was by no means terrible in any shape or form.
> 
> Overall rating
> ***1/2-****


One of the worst matches I have ever seen. No storytelling, selling was horrid, they were having these big spots FOR NO RAISON, shitty no selling spots, no psychology, and had as much emotion as a white wall. A shitty, glorified spot fest which only redeeming quality is blood which I'm sure was a mistake brought upon by their shittiness. Fuck that match and everything it stands for.


----------



## Lane

So pretty much it was like Callihan vs Elgin without blood? And that match wasnt shit either. Same premiss in that it was big bumps for no reason and the matches only storyline was were the same style yet it gets no hate. Sense, it makes none.


----------



## Bubz

Capone is on the money. Elgin/Callihan was fucking toss too.


----------



## Caponex75

Lane said:


> So pretty much it was like Callihan vs Elgin without blood? And that match wasnt shit either. Same premiss in that it was big bumps for no reason and the matches only storyline was were the same style yet it gets no hate. Sense, it makes none.


I haven't watched nor am I going to watch Callihan vs. Elgin but if it was the same match then it can eat shit too. Makes no difference to me who the wrestlers are. There is a difference between a match with a storyline and a story. Story is what Younger vs. B-Boy lacked among SEVERAL other things. It's just a horrific display of bullshit.


----------



## Certified G

I thought B-Boy vs Younger was awesome. I loved it, then again I really love spotfests and big moves/bumps/spots.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

FAO PEOPLE GOING UN-SPOILERED FOR PWG BOLA 2012

Avoid the 'PWG=Overkill' thread as on Page 2 a user edited his post with the BOLA 2012 winner included. Just a head's up since I already knew the winner but remembered a few people in this section mentioned about wanting to watch BOLA free of any spoilers.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2:*

Archibald Peck vs. Colt Cabana: **1/2

*King of Trios 2011 Quarterfinal match:*
Team Osaka Pro vs. F.I.S.T.: ****

*Rey de Voladores Elimination match:*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Marshe Rockett vs. El Generico: ****1/4
Pinkie was incredible here, then why he's so shitty in DGUSA?

*King of Trios 2011 Quarterfinal match:*
The Osirian Portal vs. Team Dragon Gate: ***1/2

Arik Cannon vs. Eddie Kingston: **1/2

*King of Trios 2011 Quarterfinal match:*
The B.D.K. vs. The Colony: ***

*Rey de Voladores Elimination match:*
Frightmare vs. Amazing Red vs. Obariyon vs. The 1-2-3 Kid: ***

*King of Trios 2011 Quarterfinal match:*
Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, and Manami Toyota vs. Team Michinoku Pro: ***1/2​


----------



## Chismo

EmbassyForever said:


> Pinkie was incredible here, then why he's so shitty in DGUSA?


Gimmick and character.


----------



## Emperor DC

That was one of my favorite matches of the weekend. 

Marshe lighting him up and then Pinkie jumping over the guardrail and into the laps of guys and gals at ringside. :lol

I loved Pinkie in CHIKARA.


----------



## FITZ

Pinkie was incredible in that match. He was the man while playing a despicable heel in Chikara.


----------



## EmbassyForever

But he's not just a generic wrestler, he's really bad. When i wrote my thoughts about DGUSA Untouchable 2012 i wanted to add a note about how Pinkie looks like the a version of another shitty indy guy. BTW the story with the BDK ref was awesome too, forget to mention this.

*Chikara Shoot A Crooked Arrow 2012 Review:​​*

1. Fire Ant, Green Ant & assailANT vs. The Batiri - **1/2

2. The Mysterious & Handsome Stranger vs. Tim Donst - **1/4

3. Anthony Stone vs. "Mr. Touchdown" Mark Angelosetti - **3/4

4. Bravado Brothers vs. vs. 3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) vs. UltraMantis Black & Frightmare vs. Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin - **3/4

5. Eddie Kingston vs. The Shard - **1/2

6. Jigsaw vs. 17 - **3/4

7. ACH vs. Jakob Hammermeier - **3/4

8. combatANT, deviANT & Soldier Ant vs. Icarus, Chuck Taylor & Sugar Dunkerton - ***

9. Mike Quackenbush vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4
Man this match pissed me.. he was pefrect but than the finish came out of nowhere.. but still really good match.

Fun show to watch, can't to watch the next show with ACH vs Mr. Touchdown! should be MOTYC​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Silas Young vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon- AAW Heavyweight Championship (Ladder Match)
AAW Scars & Stripes 2012*

-This was a solid match that was actually hindered by the stipulation, lots of solid mixes between the three and some good spots throughout, but it always felt like they had to go out of their way to involve the stip, breaking up the momentum at times. These three could've had an amazing Triple Threat on their own merits and that's something I'd like to see them do in the future.
___________________
*Davey Richards vs. Fit Finlay
AAW Scars and Stripes 2012*

This was another solid match, nothing spectacular however pretty disappointing and only got like 15 minutes. Some good back and forth and each guy played their roles well, the finish came out of nowhere though which in this situation actually hurt the match somewhat. These two could've done better and halfway through the match that big fight feel was gone.

EDIT:
On the fence about AAW's Defining Moment, Silas Young vs. Michael Elgin I Quit Match could be really great or really bad. It's so hard for me to get into these types of matches on the indies (I personally rated Gargano/Taylor ***1/2 I think) It comes off better to me in major promotions not to mention it's going to be damn near impossible to top their previous match.

Shane Hollister/ACH should be solid. Team Ambition vs. Sami and a mystery partner could be damn good. I think this show will top Scars & Stripes though.


----------



## KingCrash

*SMV Best On The Indies: The Panama City Playboy - The Adam Cole Story
*


*CZW - 9/13/08 - CZW Academy Showcase*
Adam Cole vs. Tyler Veritas - **

*CZW - 9/12/09 - CZW World Tag Team Titles*
Adam Cole & Tyler Veritas vs. The Best Around (Bruce Maxwell & TJ Cannon) - **1/2

*CZW - 3/13/10 - CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs. Sabian - **1/2

*CZW - 3/27/10*
Adam Cole & Tyler Veritas vs. Notorious, Inc. (Devon Moore & Drew Blood) - **1/4

*CZW - 7/10/10 - CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs. Sonjay Dutt - ***1/4

*Chikara - 8/28/10 - Young Lions Cup VIII Qualifier*
Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/2

*wXw - 11/6/10 - CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs. Zach Sabre Jr. - ***1/2

*CZW - 2/12/11 - Best Of The Best X Qualifier*
Adam Cole vs. Pinkie Sanchez - **1/4

*wXw - 3/13/11*
Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. LDRS Of The New School (Zack Sabre Jr. & Marty Scrull) - ****1/4

*CZW - 4/9/11 - Best Of The Best X - Round One*
Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O’Reilly - ***

*CZW - 4/10/11 - CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs. Rich Swann - ***1/4

*CZW - 6/11/11 - CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs. Jonathan Gresham - **3/4

*CZW - 11/12/11 - CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title*
Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan - ****
​


----------



## Lane

How was the shoot on the Cole dvd? I'm interested in getting it.


----------



## Last Chancery

Matt_Yoda said:


> *Silas Young vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon- AAW Heavyweight Championship (Ladder Match)
> AAW Scars & Stripes 2012*
> 
> -This was a solid match that was actually hindered by the stipulation, lots of solid mixes between the three and some good spots throughout, but it always felt like they had to go out of their way to involve the stip, breaking up the momentum at times. These three could've had an amazing Triple Threat on their own merits and that's something I'd like to see them do in the future.
> ___________________
> *Davey Richards vs. Fit Finlay
> AAW Scars and Stripes 2012*
> 
> This was another solid match, nothing spectacular however pretty disappointing and only got like 15 minutes. Some good back and forth and each guy played their roles well, the finish came out of nowhere though which in this situation actually hurt the match somewhat. These two could've done better and halfway through the match that big fight feel was gone.
> 
> EDIT:
> On the fence about AAW's Defining Moment, Silas Young vs. Michael Elgin I Quit Match could be really great or really bad. It's so hard for me to get into these types of matches on the indies (I personally rated Gargano/Taylor ***1/2 I think) It comes off better to me in major promotions not to mention it's going to be damn near impossible to top their previous match.
> 
> Shane Hollister/ACH should be solid. Team Ambition vs. Sami and a mystery partner could be damn good. I think this show will top Scars & Stripes though.


As always, I love seeing the AAW reviews in this thread. Good work.

I'm going to the next show and I'm excited. They've been getting consistently better and now have a solid core roster with names like Silas Young, Arik Cannon, Jimmy Jacobs, Shane Hollister, Michael Elgin, Davey Richards, Kyle O'Reilly, Sami Callihan, BJ Whitmer, ACH and others. That's a dream 1-10 for most indys; a good blend of top names, well-knowns, career independent talents and up-and-comers, and all without taking work away from the locals. Seriously, MsChif gets a bigger pop than half the men, regardless of who she's facing or how involved she is in her match.

I tend to avoid the Bourbon Street shows, and for a reason you mentioned: the gimmicks. I saw the previous ladder match they had at that venue and it wasn't too enjoyable. Very sloppy and dangerous-looking, and not in the good way. I appreciate that they're running out of bigger venues, thereby making more money, but the Eagles Club is like Berwyn's American Post #308. It's small, it's cozy, it's familiar, it's intimate, it works well with capturing the crowd volume. Everything. It's like being able to see some of the top wrestlers in the world in your own bedroom. Or backyard, I guess, is the saying. Either works.

I think the I Quit Match will deliver. They've been making a bigger deal than usual about Silas's 14-month reign and how long he's held the title, so I'm plenty convinced Elgin's taking it. He's ready, too. I think they keep the title on Silas because he's so consistent (and not a piece of shit or a thief) and knowing the indys, that's the kind of guy you want as the face of your company. But Elgin has done some great work for AAW the last two years and has more than proved himself worthy of the title.

And here I go talking about how meaningful an AAW Championship match can be. Is it bad I'm looking forward to Silas/Elgin more than anything on the Death Before Dishonor X card?


----------



## Punkhead

Just watched PWG Threemendous 3. Awesome show. Awesome main event and all the other matches.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Last Chancery said:


> As always, I love seeing the AAW reviews in this thread. Good work.
> 
> I'm going to the next show and I'm excited. They've been getting consistently better and now have a solid core roster with names like Silas Young, Arik Cannon, Jimmy Jacobs, Shane Hollister, Michael Elgin, Davey Richards, Kyle O'Reilly, Sami Callihan, BJ Whitmer, ACH and others. That's a dream 1-10 for most indys; a good blend of top names, well-knowns, career independent talents and up-and-comers, and all without taking work away from the locals. Seriously, MsChif gets a bigger pop than half the men, regardless of who she's facing or how involved she is in her match.
> 
> I tend to avoid the Bourbon Street shows, and for a reason you mentioned: the gimmicks. I saw the previous ladder match they had at that venue and it wasn't too enjoyable. Very sloppy and dangerous-looking, and not in the good way. I appreciate that they're running out of bigger venues, thereby making more money, but the Eagles Club is like Berwyn's American Post #308. It's small, it's cozy, it's familiar, it's intimate, it works well with capturing the crowd volume. Everything. It's like being able to see some of the top wrestlers in the world in your own bedroom. Or backyard, I guess, is the saying. Either works.
> 
> I think the I Quit Match will deliver. They've been making a bigger deal than usual about Silas's 14-month reign and how long he's held the title, so I'm plenty convinced Elgin's taking it. He's ready, too. I think they keep the title on Silas because he's so consistent (and not a piece of shit or a thief) and knowing the indys, that's the kind of guy you want as the face of your company. But Elgin has done some great work for AAW the last two years and has more than proved himself worthy of the title.
> 
> And here I go talking about how meaningful an AAW Championship match can be. Is it bad I'm looking forward to Silas/Elgin more than anything on the Death Before Dishonor X card?


Thanks, and yeah my money's on Elgin finally winning it here but even then I'm" not 100% on it because of the variables involved. I think it'll be a good to great match but I was such a fan of their previous match that I'll be going in with high expectations. The Eagles Club is a good venue for them but I figure they want to capture a bigger atmosphere with Bourbon shows; I myself haven't attended an AAW show since roughly 2009 but I figure I'll make the drive out there sometime next year for a couple of shows if I get the time, they usually have a very good atmosphere. Can't blame you at all for being excited, AAW for years have always been amongst the best in consistency and building matches.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> How was the shoot on the Cole dvd? I'm interested in getting it.


I'm also wondering this. I can get one more DVD before SMV bumps my shipping cost from $15 to $35 (due to weight or something) so I was thinking about getting either this, or DWTS 2012


----------



## Mattyb2266

Lane said:


> How was the shoot on the Cole dvd? I'm interested in getting it.


It's good an easy to sit through. More informative than entertaining, although for some reason his story/impression of Nick Gage cracked me up.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Chikara The Ring Of Wax 2012 Review:*

combatANT, deviANT & Soldier Ant vs. The Batiri - **3/4

Saturyne vs. Tim Donst - **3/4

The Mysterious & Handsome Stranger vs. Lancelot Bravado - ***

Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. 17 & The Shard - **3/4

UltraMantis Black & Frightmare vs. Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin - **1/4

Eddie Kingston vs. Harlem Bravado - ***1/4

Fire Ant, Green Ant & 3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) vs. Icarus, Chuck Taylor, Ophidian & Sugar Dunkerton - ***
Why Gargano wasn't there? it looks to me like he's missing too much shows which sucks..

*Young Lions Cup X Toumament Final*
ACH vs. "Mr. Touchdown" Mark Angelosetti - ***3/4 - ****
Awesome match as i expected

One of the best Chikara's shows this year.. good undercard and great main event​


----------



## Lane

Gargano had a death in the family on the weekend of those shows.


----------



## KingCrash

Last Chancery said:


> And here I go talking about how meaningful an AAW Championship match can be. Is it bad I'm looking forward to Silas/Elgin more than anything on the Death Before Dishonor X card?


Not when the AAW Title match has meaning and emotion while the ROH Title match is random filler to get through an iPPV. Plus it's always nice to see other companies use ROH guys better then ROH does.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Lane said:


> Gargano had a death in the family on the weekend of those shows.


Eh ok i didn't knew, but they are not using him too much (like they are using Taylor or Icarus in comparison). There's a reason for this?


----------



## smitlick

Finished the Adam Cole Shoot

- Theres a Joey Matthews Story which is pretty great
- Pretty amusing road story with Bruce Maxwell
- Gabe had offered him a contract before ROH had
- His English Travel Story is pretty great while in Customs if you haven't heard it
- He thought it was cool that Trent Acid tried to hit on his girlfriend

The shoots fine but hes to respectful and nice for it to be a great shoot.


*Chikara - A Benefit for Baseballtown*

1. The Spectral Envoy vs The Swarm
**3/4

2. Sugar Dunkerton vs The Shard
*1/4

3. Alan Hunter & JJ Jackson vs Max Smashmaster & Blaster McMassive
N/R

4. Soldier Ant vs Ophidian
**1/2

5. Fire Ant, Frightmare & Mike Quackenbush vs The Batiri
***

6. The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger vs Grizzly Redwood
**

7. Los Ice Creams vs Green Ant & Marty Jannetty
**1/4

8. Saturyne vs Tim Donst
*

9. The Throwbacks vs F.I.S.T.
***​


----------



## seabs

*Did Cole tell the story about the obsessed fan in Japan when he went on the Big Japan tour?*


----------



## Lane

Can the Cole/Japan fan story have a run down? This sounds it could be highly entertaining.


----------



## seabs

*I only remember it vaguely. It was on a DKP podcast. If someone remembers it better then they can tell it.*


----------



## smitlick

No. Japan wasn't even mentioned in the shoot from memory.


*Chikara - Shoot A Crooked Arrow*

1. The Colony & assailANT vs The Batiri
**3/4

2. The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger vs Tim Donst
***

3. Mark Angelosetti vs Anthony Stone
**3/4

4. Spectral Envoy vs 3.0 vs The Bravados vs Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin
***

5. The Shard vs Eddie Kingston
**1/4

6. Jigsaw vs 17
**1/2

7. Jakob Hammermeier vs ACH
***

8. F.I.S.T. vs combatANT, deviANT & Soldier Ant
***1/4

9. Colt Cabana vs Mike Quackenbush
***1/2



*Chikara - The Ring of Wax*

1. The Batiri vs combatANT, Soldier Ant & deviANT
**3/4

2. Saturyne vs Tim Donst
**3/4

3. The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger vs Lancelot Bravado
***

4. QuackSaw vs The GEKIDO
***1/4

5. Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs The Spectral Envoy
**3/4

6. Harlem Bravado vs Eddie Kingston
***

7. The Colony & 3.0 vs F.I.S.T. & Ophidian
***1/2

8. Mr Touchdown vs ACH
***3/4-****


*EVOLVE 17 - Generico vs Del Sol III*

1. Jon Davis vs Johnny Gargano
**1/2

2. Jigsaw vs Lince Dorado
**1/2

3. Christina Von Eerie vs Marti Belle
SQUASH

4. The Scene vs D.U.F.
**1/4

5. MASADA vs Sami Callihan
*1/4

6. The Gentlemen's Club vs The Super Smash Brothers & Rich Swann
***1/4

7. AR Fox vs Ricochet
***1/4

8. El Generico vs Samuray Del Sol
***1/2



*CZW - Down With The Sickness 2012*

1. Rich Swann vs Shane Strickland
**1/2

2. Kimber Lee & Drew Gulak vs Mia Yim & Greg Excellent
**1/2

3. Kekoa vs Pepper Parks
**

4. Danny Havoc & Devon Moore vs Ron Mathis & Rory Mondo
**1/2

5. Ruckus vs Alex Colon
**3/4

6. Matt Tremont vs Solo
SQUASH

7. The Super Smash Brothers vs Jake Crist & Sami Callihan
***1/4

8. El Generico vs MASADA
***

9. Dave Crist vs AR Fox
***1/2
Match felt like 3-5 minutes were cut and all that was cut were the parts where they were mean't to sell.​


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*ROH - Best of Bryan Danielson: The American Dragon* 

*Disc 1*

Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London - The Epic Encounter 4/12/03
****3/4

Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles - Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03
****

Bryan Danielson vs. Jay Briscoe - Final Battle 2003 12/27/03
***1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk - ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04
****

Bryan Danielson vs. Aries (Final Fall- SOTF 2004) - Survival of the Fittest 2004 6/24/04
N/A

Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (2 Out Of 3 Falls) - Testing The Limit 8/7/04
****3/4

*Disc 2*

Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title Match)...Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04
****1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger...Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04
***3/4

Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs. Jushin Liger & Samoa Joe...Weekend of Thunder Night 2 11/6/04
***1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide (Steel Cage Match)...Final Showdown 5/13/05
***3/4

Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson (ROH World Title Match)...Glory By Honor IV 9/17/05
****1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels...A Night of Tribute 11/19/05
***3/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji...Final Battle 2005 12/17/05
****

*Overal*
A great group of matches that really show the evolution of Danielson early on his career with some great matches. If you haven't got many of the matches it's a must own or even if you're new to indy wrestling or want to start.However they were obviously saving later matches for another set in the future.​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Sum YouTube Matches! Reviews:

Silas Young vs. M-Dogg 20(AAW 2007)*- Silas's theme is fucking hilarious, I remember seeing this match live and it still holds up. A fun match with good back and forth and M Dogg showing yet again why he's a beast.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeDRNgMBOrU

*Christopher Daniels vs. M-Dogg 20 (ROH 2006)*- A very solid match here, some good showcase spots by Cross and Daniels as always a fantastic heel. Again, another solid 8 minute match. I would give my autographed Matt Hardy merch to have either of these guys back in ROH.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-htjBX0Xko

*Sami Callihan vs. Kyle O'Reilly (IPW 2011)*- I'm" vaguely familiar with this promotion, they put up a lot of good matches on their YouTube channel. You know what to expect here some good stiff action and spots by these guys. Lots of back and forth with a good pace throughout. The Triangle Choke countered into the Stretch Muffler was sudden but very well executed. Good stuff.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZREQ3AM0NzI

*ACH vs. Bobby Beverly vs. Jason Gory (Midwest Wrestling 2012)*- Damn Beverly looks different from when I last saw him, put some weight on too which is good. ACH is one funny dude and Jason Gory is one strange character. Overall, a good 3 Way match pretty by the numbers but not bad in this case as you got some good exchanges between 3 good workers. Fun intimate crowd too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91HzINq1mDE

*Seth Rollins vs. Hunico (FCW 2011)*- A great match between 2 of my favorite talents. I've seen this match at least ten times and it never gets old. Good pacing, lots of back and forth and some great drama and exchanges. These two had great chemistry and Rollins's FCW 15 Title Reign is seriously underrated. Really dug the surprise finish.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-mHpVmOz64

*Jonathan Gresham vs. Mark Angel (Beyond Wrestling 2011)*- This is a good basic match between these guys. Not familiar with Mark Angel but he was really sloppy here but Gresham did his best to carry him. Lots of mat work and workover by Gresham mixed with some solid exchanges from both guys down the stretch. Decent but nothing must see. Denver Colorado is a very underrated commentator.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGAzB3NTq1s

_________________________
EDIT:

*Super Dragon vs. Chris Bosh (CZW 2005)*- This was a solid match. Despite a couple of slip ups, they managed to fit a lot of good spots, exchanges and nearfalls into this match. Chris Bosh worked over Dragon and hit a lot of good moves (LIONCOCK!!!). Finish comes with an Avalanche Tiger Driver by Dragon. Really good match, Bosh is so underrated and Dragon had to arguably be the most over guy in CZW at the time. Liked this match in '05 still like it now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ9UzEXsj48&feature=relmfu

*Jigsaw, Quackenbush & Storm vs. Hallowicked, Icarus & Akuma (CZW 2005)*- Very fun CHIKARA style tag here. There were some sloppily executed moves here and there but they managed to keep everything together and provide a solid trios match full of tag spots and good nearfalls down the stretch. Not as good as I remember it but still fun.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glORO3yrMig&feature=relmfu

_________________________
Just read that Fox is heading over to DragonGate in Japan for a line up of dates, likely as an associate for Team Veteran. Super stoked they decided to give him an opportunity after all. I'm" sure if he opts for an extended stay he'll get as over as he is here in the US.


----------



## smitlick

*St. Louis Anarchy - Circus Maximus*

*1. TLC Match*
ACH vs Gerald James
***1/4

2. The Kentucky Buffet vs The Hooligans vs Children of Pain vs KC Karrington & Alexander Rudolph
**3/4

3. Athena vs Rachel Summerlyn
**1/2

*4. Last Man Standing*
Dingo vs Mat Fitchett
***

5. Johnny Gargano vs Davey Vega
***

*6. Texas Bullrope*
Jordan Lacey vs Darin Corbin
**1/2

7. Arik Cannon vs Chuck Taylor
***

8. Dan Walsh vs Evan Gelistico
***​


----------



## seabs

*NSPW Kickoff 2012*

*Radd Adams vs Markus Blade*
_Proof that you don't need two good wrestlers to have a fun wrestling match. Adams wrestles like a scrawny little kid who looks like he's got no wrestling training but he looks like a scrawny little kid with no wrestling training so it works. Then you put the kid in the ring with a fatty and factor in a really lively crowd and it's hard to go far wrong. Crowd were awesome all show show for this. Instead of having a guard rail to block them off from the action they have a row of tables which I can't believe another Indy has never done before. Looks cool for starters and creates a ton of noise for when people bang on them. Short and to the point with all the right outside factors. This was fun. I love how this match attracts a hotter crowd inside a Canadian community hall than a ROH show has for over a year. _

****

*Alex Silva vs Michael Style*
_Again two guys who really aren't all that good but that doesn't mean you can't have a fun short match with them. Style brings what looks like his trailer park trash parents to the ring with him which instantly makes this good and gives the crowd a really easy good guy/bad guy divide to get behind. WWE should just go to the trashiest trailer park and pick up the trashiest couple they can find from every city they go and put them at ringside to cheer a heel. Instant heat. The woman is a fat mess but trashy looking fat whores cheating behind the refs back is why I love wrestling. The dad actually does a really cool springboard enziguri. About as much fun you can have with a 5 minute wrestling match between two guys who don't have it technically._

*Damian Steele & Giovanni vs Pee Wee & Johnny Jack Spade*
_THIS. WAS. AWESOME. Might be my favourite Indy match this year outside of PWG. I kinda jokingly said to myself during this Steele and Giovanni were the best tag team on the Indies based on this and it's not as far from the truth as it sounds. They're fucking killers. Super stiff strikes that make you genuinely sorry for the guy on the receiving end. Awesome control segment workers which is such a rarity these days anywhere, nevermind on a little show in Canada. Babyfaces are decent but they have some fun aerial spots that get over and one of them takes a great beating. This is the Steele/Giovanni show though and I need to track down as much of these two as I can. KO by Lariat is my favourite finish ever too. THIS is how you fucking hit a lariat my son._

******

*Urban Miles vs Judas*
_Ok this wasn't that great and not in the Adams/Blade sense where technically it wasn't good but it was fun. I got the face/heel dynamic totally wrong at the start. Fat guy acts like a douche who can't wrestle but thinks he can and controls the start. Automatically assume he's the cocky heel but then it transitions into the actual heel control segment and it turns out the other guy is working heel. Can't remember which was which now because I watched it last night but the guy working heel actually turned out to be a really good heel worker. Antagonises the crowd at every turn and does a great job of looking dominant in control. Match was good but didn't quite click._

*Kevin Steen vs Matt Falco - NSPW Championship*
_Some guy comes out and starts talking in French which equals instant heat. Even in Canada apparently. Had no idea it was made a 3 way until the 3rd guy went for a pin and Steen broke it up. Starts off with Steen and Falco double teaming the douchebag but then Steen turns on Falco and seemingly goes the other way. Honestly, I thought Steen looked kinda lost here and wasn't sure what was going on. Match didn't really have any structure and they managed to lose the really hot crowd for a bit. Heel 3rd guy wins with a 450 which looked sweet but heels shouldn't really be hitting sweet looking 450's. Bit all over the place and surprisingly the least enjoyable match on the show. Steen talking in French is really weird._

**1/2*

*Finlay vs Marko Estrada*
_Turns out the trailer park Dad is actually working Finlay in the main event. Amazing. It does mean a second dose of fat trashy whores cheating though. Transition spot where she hits Finlay is super and they pay it off nicely with Finlay returning the favour sort of to get her thrown out. Match is your typical good Finlay match from the last few years. Isn't your high end Finlay on the Indies match but that wasn't the aim. Estrada looked good in control and Finlay was great working from behind for the large chunk of the match. Really good little match to fill your Finlay need._

****1/2*

*Overall:*
_This show was super and the best part is only lasts just over an hour so it's real easy and quick to sit through. Best part actually was DAMIAN STEELE AND GIOVANNI. This is worth getting for that tag alone but on top of that you get a really good Finlay match and a super fun show with an awesome crowd. Why wouldn't anyone want to spend an hour of their life watching this._​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Matt Hardy vs. Sami Callihan has a match coming up for Northeast Wrestling and here's a video from Callihan's iPhone:





"There's Reby Sky, think they're lucky I'll break her leg too" :lol


----------



## RKing85

Started re-watching all my Dragon Gate USA dvds in order again, so going to post a bunch of reviews of them over the next couple of weeks, even though some are old and I'm sure many people have already gone over them before in this thread.

Dragon Gate USA: Open the Historic Gate

*Dawn Marie's announcing - Negative a million stars
*BxB Hulk/YAMATO - ***1/2
*Scorpio/Doane - **1/4
*8-man CHIKARA tag - ****
*Dragon Kid/Yoshino - ***3/4
*CIMA and Susumu/Young Bucks - ****1/2
*Shingo/Doi - ****1/4

Outstanding show (as I'm sure everyone is already aware of). It certainly deserved to win Show of the Year in 2009. When 85% of the card is 3 1/2 stars or better, it's damn near impossible to top. And being such a big BxB fan, I feel bad giving that match "only" 3 and a half stars. Such an easy dvd to watch, the 2 and a half hours flew by.


----------



## FITZ

That very well still might be the best DGUSA show to date. They came close with the 1 Year Anniversary show but I'm not sure which I liked more. Sat second row for both of them so no live bias either.

Also King of Trios is available on Demand on SMV already. You guys should watch it so I can really start talking about what happened.


----------



## derektopek

the 1 year anniv was amazing imo


----------



## EmbassyForever

TaylorFitz said:


> Also King of Trios is available on Demand on SMV already. You guys should watch it so I can really start talking about what happened.


:shocked:


----------



## Punkhead

*PWG Threemendous III*
July 31, 2012

*Singles Match*
Famous B vs Joey Ryan
**

*Singles Match*
Roderick Strong vs TJ Perkins
***

*Tag Team Match*
The Fightin' Taylor Boys vs. The RockNES Monsters
*1/4

*Singles Match*
Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards
**

*PWG World Title Match*
Kevin Steen (c) vs Willie Mack
***1/2

*Singles Match*
B-Boy vs Drake Younger
**

*Singles Match*
Michael Elgin vs Sami Callihan
**1/4

*PWG World Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match*
The Super Smash Bros (c) vs Future Shock vs The Young Bucks
***3/4


----------



## Last Chancery

That's the harshest review I've seen of that show. Would you mind explaining what led to all the two-star ratings? Because from everything I've read, it was a fantastic show. I just picked up the DVD over the weekend, so I'm especially curious.


----------



## ShinyaNaKano56

I'm still tryin' to sell the rest of my DVD's collection. 

This is What I Have For Sale/Trade:

*ROH DVD*
The Best Of Paul London - Please Don't Die  25 Euro 
The Best Of Samoa Joe - ROH World Champion (NEW Sealed)  25 Euro 
The Best Of Samoa Joe Vol.2 (NEW Sealed)  25 Euro 
Straight Shootin' Series With Mick Foley  25 Euro 
Midnight Express Reunion  5 Euro 

*OTHER DVD*
XPW Lizzy Borden Xposed  15 Euro 
IWA-MS Volcano Girls  5 Euro 
IWA-MS Queen Of The Deatmatch 2006  5 Euro 
World Wrestling History Vol.1 (Italian, contains a lot of matches from the 80's in Japan)  3 Euro 
World Wrestling History Vol.3 (NEW Sealed) (Italian, contains a lot of matches from the 80's in Japan)  3 Euro 

If you buy more than one DVD you'll get HUGE DISCOUNTS!

To the prices listed here, you'll have to add shipping costs. 

Shipping costs for a single DVD (From ITALY) wil be 6 euro for UK and Europe and 9 euro for USA, with a standard shipping without tracking code or proof of shipping.
If you want asigned mail, with tracking code and proof of shipping, the costs will be 10 Euro for UK and Europe and 14 Euro for USA.

Combined shipping is possible, but you have to ask me the price, since it will depend on how many dvd's you'll buy and the weight of the package.

Payement: Paypal only


----------



## Stardust Genius

*wXw FAN 2012 - Night 1*

Prince Devitt vs. Michael Dante: **3/4
Emil Sitoci vs. Paul Tracey: **1/2
Robert Dreissker vs. Jimmy Havoc: N/R
Axel "Axeman" Tischer vs. Davey Richards: ***3/4+
Karsten Beck vs. Jon Ryan **3/4
RockSkillet (Jay Skillet & Jonathan Gresham) vs. LDRS (Zack Sabre Jr. & Marty Scurll): ****
Big Van Walter vs. Bad Bones: ****-
El Generico (c) vs. Tommy End: ***1/2


----------



## EmbassyForever

*CHIKARA King Of Trios 2012 - Night 1 Review:​​*

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
The Colony (Green Ant, Fire Ant & assailANT) vs. Sendai Girls (Meiko Satomura, Dash Chisako & Sendai Sachiko) - **3/4

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
The Batiri (Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald) vs. 3.0 & Akuma - ***

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
Osaka Pro (Kikutaro, Ebessan & Takoyakida) vs. F.I.S.T. (Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano & Icarus) - *TOO AWESOME FOR STARS*
Seriously, this match was as funny as Taylor vs Archie earlier this year, amazing stuff

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
The Swarm (combatANT, deviANT & Soldier Ant) vs. Manami Toyota, Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - ***

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
The Throwbacks (Mr. Touchdown, Dasher Hatfield & Matt Classic) vs. Team JWP (Commando Bolshoi, Tsubasa Kuragaki & Kaori Yoneyama) - ***1/2
MATT F'N CLASSIC

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
The Spectral Envoy (Hallowicked, Frightmare & UltraMantis Black) vs. The Mysterious & Handsome Stranger, Mihara & Tito Santana - **1/2

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
The Faces Of Pain (Meng, The Warlord & The Barbarian) vs. Team ROH (The Young Bucks & Mike Bennett) - **1/4 (needs a re-watch)

*King of Trios 2011 First Round match:*
Team WWF (Aldo Montoya, Tatanka & 1-2-3 Kid) vs. The Extreme Trio (Jerry Lynn, Too Cold Scorpio & Tommy Dreamer) - ***

Really fun show​


----------



## FITZ

Best part is that Trios match isn't even the funniest match of the weekend. 

Oh and wait a few days before posting reviews to the other nights. I'm sure there are still some people waiting for the DVDs to get shipped. 

Your rating seem pretty fair for Night 1. Nothing was too incredible but everything was fun. The shows just keep getting better as the weekend goes on.


----------



## seabs

TaylorFitz said:


> Best part is that Trios match isn't even the funniest match of the weekend.
> 
> Oh and wait a few days before posting reviews to the other nights. I'm sure there are still some people waiting for the DVDs to get shipped.
> 
> Your rating seem pretty fair for Night 1. Nothing was too incredible but everything was fun. The shows just keep getting better as the weekend goes on.


*Or just use spoiler tags.*


----------



## FITZ

lol, that would work as well. Just trying to make sure the ending isn't spoiled.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Kevin Steen: Descent Into Madness*


*HDNet Episode 11 - ROH World Tag Team Titles - Tables Match*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) - ***3/4

*6/12/19*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - ****

*12/19/09*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks - ****

*2/13/10*
Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana - N/A

*3/26/10*
Kevin Steen vs. Kenny Omega - ***1/4

*4/3/10*
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico - **3/4

*4/24/10 - Come As You Are Street Fight*
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico - ****1/2

*5/8/10 - 34th Street Last Man Standing Deathmatch*
Kevin Steen vs. Colt Cabana - ****

*6/19/10*
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - ***1/4

*7/23/10 - Grudge Match*
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - ***1/2

*7/24/10 - ROH World Title*
Kevin Steen vs. Tyler Black - ****1/4

*HDNet Episode 67 - Anything Goes*
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana - ****

*9/11/10 - Double Chain Match*
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico - ****

*11/13/10 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) - ***1/4

*HDNet Episode 82*
Kevin Steen vs. Grizzly Redwood - SQUASH

*12/18/10 - Unsanctioned Fight Without Honor - ROH Career vs. Mask*
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - ****1/2 - ****3/4



* ROH - Samoa Joe: Total Domination*

*3/12/05*
Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky - ***1/4 

*5/7/05 - ROH Pure Title*
Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal - ***3/4

*5/7/05*
Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide - ***1/2

*6/4/05 - ROH Pure Title*
Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson - ***1/2

*7/9/05 - ROH Pure Title*
Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2

*7/23/05*
Samoa Joe, Jay Lethal, & James Gibson vs. Low Ki, Homicide, & Ricky Reyes - ***1/4

*10/1/05*
Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi - ****

*11/5/05*
Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels - ***3/4

*3/30/06 - Grudge Match*
Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels - ****

*8/4/06*
Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles - ***

*9/15/06*
Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4

*9/16/06*
Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - **1/2

*2/16/07*
Samoa Joe vs. Takeshi Morishima - ****

*2/24/07*
Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness - **1/2

*3/3/07*
Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****

*3/4/07*
Samoa Joe vs. Homicide - ***1/2​


----------



## EmbassyForever

Spoiler: Chikara King Of Trios 2012 Night 2 Review



*Chikara King Of Trios 2012 - Night 2 Review:*

*Quarter Final Match 1 *
Team JWP (Commando Bolshoi, Tsubasa Kuragaki & Kaori Yoneyama) vs F.I.S.T. (Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano & Icarus) - ***3/4
Holly fuck what a superkick from Gargano to Yoneyams.. i was shocked

Mr. Touchdown vs. 1-2-3 Kid - N/R
What was the story here? i was really disappointed because when i saw this on the card i thought this can easily steal the show. It was short (4 min) and wasn't really nothing to talk about.

*Quarter Final Match 2 *
The Batiri (Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald) vs The Spectral Envoy (Hallowicked, Frightmare & UltraMantis Black) - **3/4

Fire Ant & Green Ant vs. Ebessan & Takoyakida - ****
Wow. This was funnier than FIST vs Osaka PRO. Those guys are amazing.

*Quarter Final Match 3 *
Manami Toyota, Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Sendai Girls (Meiko Satomura, Dash Chisako & Sendai Sachiko) - ****1/4

Sugar Dunkerton vs. Tatanka - **1/2
Surprisngly good.

*Quarter Final Match 4 *
The Extreme Trio (Jerry Lynn, Too Cold Scorpio & Tommy Dreamer) vs Team ROH (The Young Bucks & Mike Bennett) - ***3/4

*Chikara Grand Championship Match*
Eddie Kingston vs. Tadasuke - ***1/2

What a show! the "worst" match was Tatanka vs Sugar and it was a good one. Night 3 should be EPIC.​


----------



## FITZ

You still haven't seen the funniest match of the weekend.


----------



## EmbassyForever

TaylorFitz said:


> You still haven't seen the funniest match of the weekend.





Spoiler: from Chikara's KOT



Haha yeah i looked at the card for Night 3 and there's a match that just from reading i laughed. And by the way i forget to mention Donst promo after the main event. Really good promo and a match between Donst and Kingston sounds pretty awesome to me.


----------



## Stardust Genius

*wXw FAN 2012 - Night 2*

Michael Schenkenberg vs. Maxi Schneider: **
Paul Tracey vs. Jon Ryan: ***+
Bad Bones vs. Jimmy Havoc: *1/2
Emil Sitoci vs. Prince Devitt: ***1/4
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Davey Richards: ****1/4+
Robert Dreissker vs. Marty Scurll: **1/4
RockSkillet (Jay Skillet & Jonathan Gresham) vs. The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End): ***3/4
Axel Tischer vs. El Generico vs. Bad Bones vs. Karsten Beck: ***3/4


----------



## Concrete

*Beyond Wrestling “Double Trouble”
*
*Eric Corvis, Jonny Mangue, Chase Burnett, Zane Silver vs. The Pitboss, Matthew Justice, dany only, Stryknyn:**3/4*
_This is my first time watching Beyond and also my first time seeing any of these men besides maybe Team Beyond who I may have seen once. That being said this was a pretty decent match. They started off with all out brawling and that helped get the crowd involved which is the goal of an opener, get the crowd excited. Mangue I guess is a guy who is going to get to show his stuff off in some other companies working for Wrestling is Fun! so I wish I saw more of what he could do in this match. Matthew Justice was pretty impressive to me but Chase Burnett and Silver seemed like some spot monkey tag. Maybe I need to see more of them to get a fair judgment. _

*Submission Squad vs. Arik Cannon, Darin Corbin, Christian Rose: **[/B}
]Wasn’t doing it for me. It had the traditional Corbin slow motion sequence but that was the highlight of the match. Fifteen minutes I guess was just too long for these guys to keep things interesting. 

Remi Wilkins, Dale Patricks, Heidi Loveface vs. Reed Bentley, Tripp Cassidy, Nate Stone: **3/4
There was quite a bit to like about this match. I have seen a couple reviews down on this match but hey maybe I am overrating it but I DON'T CARE.School-of-Roc has gotten a few showcases all around but this was my first time seeing 5/6 guys. Saw Tripp at the CHIKARA Syracuse show but he was in it for about 4 minutes so didn’t get a whole lot from it. Really liked the story here. Tripp and Reed were heeling it up, clearly not wanting Stone on their team. Speaking of Stone he looked pretty decent for the little bit I saw of him. Reed and Tripp’s interactions with Heidi were equal parts disgusting and great with them throwing their ball sweat in her face and Reed having a pin attempt on Heidi with his lower region right by her face. Good stuff. That format also helped the match not feel stagnant. 

Davey Vega & Eric Ryan vs. Kentucky Buffet vs. Hooligans: ***1/4
Good match right here. Pretty spotty but I don’t care. Everyone looked good. You get 6 young talented performers together and they just went out there and put on a good show. Hooligans are chubby highlander guys who were doing moonsaults and running at their opponents a mile a minute. Not like they were trying to put on anything massive but they put on a real good fast pace exciting midcard match. 

Mark Angel vs. Drew Gulak:***1/2
Weird seeing Angel outside of CHIKARA. Honestly never seen a Drew Gulak match but he for sure made a fan out of me. Angel is real damn good at being a heel. He just beats up Gulak for quite a bit of the match but does what not a lot of wrestlers can do, make a workover segment entertaining. After seeing Gulak I want to see him face one of the guys higher on the independent wrestling totem pole. Besides the BS finish this was a damn fine match. But the BS finish means that it isn’t over so maybe they can top this match down the line.

Johnny Gargano vs. ACH: ***1/2
Hell of a fun match right here. Gargano played the veteran seeming like he studied a little more than ACH for this. ACH was able to counter a few of Gargano’s moves, such as the spear through the ropes, but Gargano had plenty of stuff scouted and looked ready for it, such as ACH’s running over from behind-kicking-the-guy-then-coming-back-to-kick-the-guy-in-the-face thing. ACH is hot right now and though I’m not sure how his ROH match went but I can only expect that the sky is the limit for him. These guys are almost guaranteed to face each other again somewhere down the line and whenever it wherever it does I hope we get a clean finish so we can have an even better match.

#KOA vs. Slaughterhouse: **1/2
A match with okay wrestling and decent comedy. Favorite part of the match had to be when “I Believe I Can Fly” came one. I was like “SPACE JAM”. Didn’t quite have the payoff I wanted though. This went on over 20 minutes which hurt things considerably. There just wasn’t enough interesting stuff going on. You could still have had comedy and some Slaughterhouse killer moments and had it be closer to 15 minutes with it all coming off better.

Dan Walsh vs. Rickey Shane Page:**3/4
This match is for the St.Louis Anarchy Championship. So this match got 7 minutes. I don’t understand at all. Take 5 minutes off the last match and add it here. These guys went all out. RSP goes over the top to hit Walsh before the match even starts. They then proceed to beat eachother up on the outside using chairs. Walsh even suplexes RSP through 4 arranged chairs. First time I have ever seen Walsh and I still don’t know what to think. RSP on the other hand still impresses the hell out of me. Feels like St.Louis Anarchy got shafted hear cause this could have been a really good match for them but instead is a match that will just be seen as one that didn’t get a lot of time. Nothing more and nothing less. Which is a shame. Not saying it would have set the world on fire by any means but it at least could have competed with any of the other best matches on this card.

Johnny Cockstrong vs. RD Evans:***1/4
Went on a tad too long but I was never bored so that is saying something right there. RD Evans is a wrestling GAWD! His mannerisms are just impressive. He works Cockstrong’s midsection for about the entire match. Cockstrong when he got offense in tried to lean with the cock (a strategy that I don’t know why isn’t used more). Cockstrong was a great FIP for RD Evans fantastic heel work. And I was buying into the false finishes because they didn’t go crazy with them. Loved how it ended to. Felt like that big move to finish the match a year in the making.

OVERALL: REALLY fun show. Never had seen Beyond Wrestling before and I've heard this doesn't quite have the Beyond feel but I dug a lot of it. With some shows you have extremely high exceptions and you just get incredibly disappointed. Didn't have any coming in so this surpassed them in some respects. I didn't think this would be a blow away ACH vs. Gargano match just yet in their careers. Yet Angel vs. Gulak caught me by surprise. A lot of different stuff here which really made everything enjoyable without comparing it to any other match on the show. Didn't have a blow away MOTYC but a smaller show doesn't really need to. Just consistent funness will do the trick. I would say if you have the spare money their could be worse purchases for sure.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Spoiler: Chikara King Of Trios 2012 - Night 3 Review



*Chikara King Of Trios 2012 - Night 3:*

*Semi-Final Match 1*
Team Ring of Honor (Mike Bennett and The Young Bucks) vs. The Sendai Girls (Dash Chisako, Meiko Satomura, and Sendai Sachiko) - ***1/2

*Semi-Final Match 2*
The Spectral Envoy (Frightmare, Hallowicked, and Ultramantis Black) vs F.I.S.T. (Chuck Taylor, Icarus, and Johnny Gargano) - ***1/2

Saturyne vs. Ophidian - **1/4

Tag Team Gauntlet (10 Teams) - **1/2

Colt Cabana, Swamp Monster, Darkness Crabtree & Yohnel Sanders vs. 3.0, Ebessan & Takoyakida - ***************************

Commando Boishoi & Tsubasa Kuragaki vs. Kaori Yoneyama & Manami Toyota - ****1/4

Jigsaw vs. Tadasuke - **3/4

*Finals*
Team Ring of Honor (Mike Bennett and The Young Bucks) vs The Spectral Envoy (Frightmare, Hallowicked, and Ultramantis Black) - ****1/2

*Overall:* Wow. Just wow. The sami-finals were both great (the opener's pre match stuff with Nick Jacson was gold), great way to open the show. Saturyne/Ophidian was ok at best, Saturyne botched some spots and it didn't looked good. Really enjoyed Colony vs BFF at the beginning of the Gauntlet, i'm really interesting in Donst's character right now. Cabana, Swamp Monster, DC and Sanders/3.0, Ebessan & Takoyakida was just... the.... no word. My god that was fucking awesome, definitely Match Of The Year :lmao. Jig/Tadasuke was kinda like Cannoon/Kingston from last year, really short but really good. The Main Event. What should i say. Chikara's MOTY and one the best matches of the year in general. The drama, the story with all the odds against TSE, everything here was gold from the beginning until the awesome end. Nick Jackson kicking Maria in the face was my fave moment of the year (right after Gargano kicking Yoneyama in the face). Amazing show and amazing weekend.​


----------



## smitlick

*IWA-EC - Masters of Pain 2012*

1. Ron Mathis vs Danny Havoc
***
Mathis' hand is really bloody here. Looks awful and Havoc looks like he has a pretty deep cut in his back.

2. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
**1/2

3. Viper vs Mad Man Pondo
**1/4

4. Spidar Boodrow vs MASADA
**1/2

5. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havoc
***

6. Viper vs MASADA
**3/4

7. TJ Phillips vs Smokey C
**

8. Matt Tremont vs MASADA
***3/4

The Main Event isn't for everybody and theres a few gripes that I have with it but nonetheless one of the better US Death Matches with some actual selling and such.​


----------



## FITZ

enlightenedone9, you've seen Gulak wrestle before.... Just not as Gulak


----------



## Concrete

TaylorFitz said:


> enlightenedone9, you've seen Gulak wrestle before.... Just not as Gulak


IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMN IT! I'll rephrase it. I've never seen Gulak wrestle as Gulak.


----------



## FITZ

I could ruin someone else for you if you want. I actually figured this one out myself at KOT. Actually I figured out who 2 guys actually are.


----------



## Concrete

TaylorFitz said:


> I could ruin someone else for you if you want. I actually figured this one out myself at KOT. Actually I figured out who 2 guys actually are.


You haven't ruined anything for me yet haha.


----------



## Lane

Fitz, I would be interesting in knowing. Also love that BEYOND is getting some love here. They post free quality matches every week and recently started posting All Killers which are about 4 match shows for free


----------



## Matt_Yoda

DGUSA News!



> September 21st: Dragon Gate USA will return to the Northeast after a one year hiatus on November 2nd, November 3rd and November 4th. Here's the details:
> 
> -November 2nd will either be in Everett, MA or Fall River, MA. DGUSA officials are considering some final details and will have a decision made early next week.
> 
> -November 3rd will be at the Flyers Skate Zone in Voorhees, NJ. This is where EVOLVE 17 was two weeks ago. This is an easy drive from Philly as well as all over New Jersey and New York City.
> 
> -November 4th will be in either Manhattan, Queens or at the NYWC building in Long Island. The decision was almost made when a new venue in Manhattan came into play. This has caused a delay while we get the details on this building. A decision and announcement will be made early next week.
> 
> -Tickets for all three events will go on sale later next week.
> 
> -We can confirm now that *Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi will return to DGUSA on this weekend*. They are already petitioning for a shot at Open The United Gate Champions CIMA & AR Fox.
> 
> -September 21st: DGUSA Heat DVD will go up for pre-order at www.DGUSA.tv this weekend. It will ship on October 4th. This event features the Three-Way Trios Elimination Match pitting Ronin vs. Mad Blankey vs. D.U.F. plus PAC vs. AR Fox, Low Ki vs. Bobby Fish, Masato Yoshino vs. Samuray Del Sol and much more including two CZW death matches. If you can't wait for the DVD you can watch the iPPV at WWNLive.com On Demand right now.
> 
> -September 21st: We have a new DGUSA.tv Weekly Special. Get 10% off any DGUSA or EVOLVE DVDs or Gear in the DGUSA.tv Store by entering the code "10% Off" in the special instructions when you check out. Please note you will initially be charged full price and will receive a refund shortly after you order. If you can't find where to enter the code simply email us at [email protected] and we'll make sure you get the refund. The best part is you can combine the code with DVD 2 & 3 Pack Deals for huge savings on all DGUSA & EVOLVE DVDs including the new Open The Golden Gate with PAC vs. Akira Tozawa and AR Fox vs. Sami Callihan in a Tables Match. Take advantage now because the code expires on September 28th at midnight EST.
> 
> -September 21st: We are very proud of the fact that the addition of Heat to the www.WWNLive.com On Demand library means that every DGUSA and EVOLVE show is now available to watch anytime on iPPV. Plus, when you order a DGUSA or EVOLVE iPPV you have unlimited access. You made this possible with your support and trust. We will never take that for granted. WWNLive.com will always work to improve our service for you with the next step being a Roku channel. We are always here to handle all your customer service needs or questions by emailing [email protected]. We know iPPV is a relatively new media and we hope you will give us a chance to showcase our service and quality. Thank you.
> 
> -September 21st: We want to close things out by giving congratulations to CHIKARA for an incredible King Of Trios tournament last weekend. DGUSA & EVOLVE's Gabe Sapolsky was there and he filmed two Book It Cams with Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor. We have them below. Thank you for reading and we hope you have a great weekend.



:mark: Super excited to see Saito & Horiguchi back in DGUSA, it's been years and them vs. CIMA & Fox could be fantastic. I also finally get to check out Heat since it's the only DGUSA/EVOLVE show that I haven't seen this year. For their NY show I hope they don't go with NYWC's venue, I like those guys but their venue looks so low rent but then again I don't know too many NY venues that looks good other than the ballroom and BB's.


----------



## FITZ

Spoiler:  Chikara Wrestlers



Well Gulak is Soldier Ant, that's pretty well know. 

I'm pretty positive hat Fire Ant is Orange Cassidy. They have the same build and Orange Cassidy was randomly at KOT with the Gentleman's Club. He didn't wrestle and just stood at ringside during the match. He must be someone under a Chikara mask since there would be no other reason for him to be there. I came to this conclusion on my own and a friend that knows a lot more about this stuff said it was true.

Also the Shard is John Silver (as seen in Evolve). Same build and he voice (especially when he screams). I'm not 100% on this one but I think it's him.




Good news about DGUSA. Hopefully I can make it to the one in Jersey.


----------



## RKing85

Dragon Gate: Open the Untouchable Gate 2009

Dragon Kid/Yoshino ***1/4
Quack and Jigsaw/YAMATO and Akuma **3/4
Doi/Danielson ****1/4
CIMA/Kendrick **3/4
Richards/Shingo ****1/2
Saito and Horiguchi/Young Bucks ***1/2

Great follow up show from Dragon Gate. Wasn't as good as the first one, but would be damn near impossible to be. Still an outstanding show. Doi and Danielson had great in ring psychology and both worked over a body part awesome. CIMA and Kendrick was good for the time they. Richards and Shingo was awesome. I would have put that as the main event over the tag match that did close the show. Was a little disapointed in the main event. While very good, I was expecting more.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Just got back from Redemption. I'll do a full review tomorrow but here's the quick star ratings for now.

Dustin Rayz vs. Rich Swann - **1/4
Latin Dragon vs. Mr. Tofinga - N/R
O14K vs. Excellent & Strickland - **3/4
Devon Moore vs. Alex Colon - ***1/4
Masada vs. Joe Gacy - ***1/2
NOI vs. Mondo & Mathis - ***1/4
Matt Tremont vs. DJ Hyde - ****1/4


----------



## FITZ

It was hot in Philly today. Must have been rough out in the sun in Delaware. Main event must have been brutal for you to give it such a high rating.


----------



## Certified G

Moore vs Colon a ***1/4 rating? Wouldn't expect that from a Devon Moore match.


----------



## Chismo

TaylorFitz said:


> Spoiler:  Chikara Wrestlers
> 
> 
> 
> Well Gulak is Soldier Ant, that's pretty well know.
> 
> I'm pretty positive hat Fire Ant is Orange Cassidy. They have the same build and Orange Cassidy was randomly at KOT with the Gentleman's Club. He didn't wrestle and just stood at ringside during the match. He must be someone under a Chikara mask since there would be no other reason for him to be there. I came to this conclusion on my own and a friend that knows a lot more about this stuff said it was true.
> 
> Also the Shard is John Silver (as seen in Evolve). Same build and he voice (especially when he screams). I'm not 100% on this one but I think it's him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news about DGUSA. Hopefully I can make it to the one in Jersey.


Holy shit, huh... Did not know that. Very interesting and now I appreciate those wrestlers even more.


----------



## smitlick

JoeRulz said:


> Holy shit, huh... Did not know that. Very interesting and now I appreciate those wrestlers even more.



All 3 of those names have gone around the internet pretty frequently.... Gulak especially with Les Thatcher frequently mentioning Gulak being Soldier Ant.


----------



## Concrete

smitlick said:


> All 3 of those names have gone around the internet pretty frequently.... Gulak especially with Les Thatcher frequently mentioning Gulak being Soldier Ant.


Way to respect the spoiler tags.:sad:


----------



## smitlick

enlightenedone9 said:


> Way to respect the spoiler tags.:sad:


Its barely a spoiler when its been mentioned for ages on the internet. Next you'll say its a spoiler to announce who the Handsome Stranger is and who Matt Classic is....



Spoiler:  King of Trios 2012 Night 1 Review



*Chikara - King of Trios 2012 Night 1*

1. The Colony vs Team Sendai Girls
**3/4

2. 3.0 & Akuma vs The Batiri
**1/2
Akuma was really bad

3. F.I.S.T. vs Team Osaka Pro
***1/4

4. QuackJigToyota vs The Swarm
***1/2

5. The Throwbacks vs Team JWP
***1/4

6. The Spectral Envoy vs The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger, Mihara & Tito Santana
**3/4

7. Team ROH vs The Faces of Pain
**

8. The Extreme Trio vs Team WWF
***​


----------



## Concrete

smitlick said:


> Its barely a spoiler when its been mentioned for ages on the internet. Next you'll say its a spoiler to announce who the Handsome Stranger is and who Matt Classic is....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  King of Trios 2012 Night 1 Review
> 
> 
> 
> *Chikara - King of Trios 2012 Night 1*
> 
> 1. The Colony vs Team Sendai Girls
> **3/4
> 
> 2. 3.0 & Akuma vs The Batiri
> **1/2
> Akuma was really bad
> 
> 3. F.I.S.T. vs Team Osaka Pro
> ***1/4
> 
> 4. QuackJigToyota vs The Swarm
> ***1/2
> 
> 5. The Throwbacks vs Team JWP
> ***1/4
> 
> 6. The Spectral Envoy vs The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger, Mihara & Tito Santana
> **3/4
> 
> 7. Team ROH vs The Faces of Pain
> **
> 
> 8. The Extreme Trio vs Team WWF
> ***​


Not exactly the same but alrighty then. Pretty much on point for Night 1


----------



## RKing85

seeing as I have never seen the Handsome Stranger (I am behind on my CHIKARA viewing), does somebody want to tell me who he is?

And obviously Matt Classic is Hulk Hogan. Duh. Everyone knows that. The name is a reference to Hogan's technical wizardry of pro wrestling basics.


----------



## smitlick

RKing85 said:


> seeing as I have never seen the Handsome Stranger (I am behind on my CHIKARA viewing), does somebody want to tell me who he is?
> 
> And obviously Matt Classic is Hulk Hogan. Duh. Everyone knows that. The name is a reference to Hogan's technical wizardry of pro wrestling basics.


Marchie Archie


----------



## FITZ

Gulak and Solider Ant is pretty well known. I didn't have a clue about the other 2 guys since I never really go out of my way to look for those things. It's just stuff that we noticed at KOT.


----------



## Lane

Really that makes me love Orange Cassidy that much more. Cant wait for the Redemntion review after those star ratings.

Isnt that huge of a shocker that Shard is Silver. Alot of people have that assumption. Also belived to be that 17 is Kyle Mathews.


----------



## smitlick

Finished the Guest Booker w/Vince Russo earlier. Its ok but he basically books the WCW nWo invasion again and just sticks it into a slightly different mold with Hall/Nash/Hogan invading the WWE... Most of it made sense bar a few contradictions like the constant references to how the internet means nothing but having the need to continue to reference the internet and the various comments that seem to effect him so much.


----------



## THECHAMPION

smitlick said:


> All 3 of those names have gone around the internet pretty frequently.... Gulak especially with Les Thatcher frequently mentioning Gulak being Soldier Ant.


Does anyone know if Green Ant wrestles as someone else?


----------



## sXeMope

I'm pretty sure Green Ant was a Chikara trained wrestler, so he's probably never wrestled without the mask, at least not anything that was memorable. I was convinced that Shard was Rory Mondo. I don't really follow Chikara, but I saw some promos and the voice sounded identical.

Is Masters Of Pain worth picking up? It's in my SMV cart, but the ratings posted a couple of pages back make it seem kind of passable.


----------



## seabs

smitlick said:


> who Matt Classic is....


*I only just found this out when I googled him.

:$*


----------



## FITZ

The first time I saw Matt Classic wrestle I didn't realize it was Colt. It wasn't until he wrestled as Colt after he did Classic and pulled the mask out of his trunks that I realized.


----------



## mk92071

TaylorFitz said:


> The first time I saw Matt Classic wrestle I didn't realize it was Colt. It wasn't until he wrestled as Colt after he did Classic and pulled the mask out of his trunks that I realized.


What are you talking about? Classic can't be Colt...


----------



## Lane

Nice photoshop, pal


----------



## Even Flow

Few tweets from SMV:



> @KILLSTEENKILL saying hi to the jersey shore cast prior to the interview. #K5 http://pic.twitter.com/yRVEXBzP
> 
> Thanks to @KILLSTEENKILL for 4.5+ hours on his interview today for his upcoming best of & thanks to @AHums85 for letting us use his house.


Can't wait to see the interview


----------



## FITZ

It could be Colt and El Hijo de Matt Classic.


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> I'm pretty sure Green Ant was a Chikara trained wrestler, so he's probably never wrestled without the mask, at least not anything that was memorable. I was convinced that Shard was Rory Mondo. I don't really follow Chikara, but I saw some promos and the voice sounded identical.
> 
> Is Masters Of Pain worth picking up? It's in my SMV cart, but the ratings posted a couple of pages back make it seem kind of passable.


The Main Event was good but as with all IWA-EC shows theres a few average matches in between the good ones. Maybe get it on Stream or mp4 as a cheaper option if your after it.



Seabs said:


> *I only just found this out when I googled him.
> 
> :$*


lol



X-Static said:


> Few tweets from SMV:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the interview


Pretty sure he did one recently with Highspots as well so thats very interesting.



*St. Louis Anarchy - War of Attrition*

1. The Submission Squad vs Dan Walsh & Bolt Brady
*1/2

2. Khris Wolfe, Alexander Rudolph & Ricky Romida vs The Hooligans & Jordan Lacey
*

3. Athena & Gunner Franks vs Kentucky Buffet
**

4. Arik Cannon vs ACH
***

5. Christian Rose vs Dingo
**3/4

6. Mat Fitchett vs Gerald James vs Alex Shelley
***1/4

7. Rachel Summerlyn vs Darin Corbin
**3/4

*8. No Rope Barbed Wire*
Davey Vega vs Darin Childs
**3/4​
Just finished the RF Shoot with The Bellas. I enjoyed it but its probably because their both pretty hot. There was a few things Rob skipped over but it was fine for what it was.


----------



## Concrete

*AIW Absolution 7*
*1.Jim Thorne vs. Rickey Shane Page (No Ropes Barbed Wire):**
_The stipulation and RSP pretty much made this match as good as it was. Jim Thorne looks like a sack of poo in this match while RSP was willing to actually allow himself to go into the barbed wire with some force. Not good. Was hoping for some insanely awesome violent moments and it didn’t live up to it for me. Oh and at the end of the match they tried getting across the same story that they did last year with RSP and Vincent Nothing about how RSP had so much potential and had to go be the REAL Rickey Shane Page. The difference was that that match was REALLY, REALLY GOOD. This match not so much_

*2. Submission Squad vs. Da Latin Crime Syndicate (Impromptu Brawl):N/R*
_This really wasn’t a match. It was just 3 members of the SS and 2 from the LCS hitting each other with chairs for the most part. It wasn’t fun._

*3. Drake Younger vs. Ethan Page vs. Davey Vega vs. Arik Cannon vs. Façade vs. Eddie Kingston (6 Way Scramble):****
_Well this is what I expected out of this kind of match. That isn’t a bad thing because these guys put on a really fun match. Façade served his purpose and hit a couple high flying spots. This helped show off Ethan Page, who I now want to see more of because I was quite impressed. Drake Younger didn’t really do a whole lot and neither did Davey Vega. That’s not saying they did badly I just literally mean they didn’t do a whole lot outside Drake jumping on a bunch of people. The ending was highlighted by Eddie Kingston and Arik Cannon trading backdrop drivers and I loved every bit of it. 
_
*4.Colin Delaney vs. Marion Fontaine (Bare Knuckle Brawl):N/R*
_This wasn’t really a match. Let me say that everything up until the sound of the bell was entertaining. The video prior to it was funny. Colin’s entrance with him running around the ring with an American flag jacket and Arik Cannon was entertaining. Then the bell rang. This was 3x3 rounds and that made the rounds too short to really do anything. The first round was like a normal beginning to a match so by the time the round was over almost zero contact was made between them. Round 2 was a little better but I still wouldn’t call it good. Overall I wouldn’t call this a good segment. I’m really hoping things pick up from here because I have two “matches” that were more segments and one match that wasn’t very good._

*5.Youthanazia vs. AEROFORM vs. The Batari:**1/2*
_Weird. I like all 3 tag teams in this match but this just wasn’t doing it for me. I was hoping that this would be that really fun 3 way tag match that I loved from the likes of The Olsens, Aeroform, and The Irish Airborne. Didn’t feel like they accomplished a lot here. _

*6.Duke vs. Jock Sampson(Texas Bullrope Match):**1/2*
_Pretty much just a big bloody brawl. Not that good but still better than the opener as far as bloody brawls go. The best part of the match was the big table spot and in this kind of match a big spot kinda makes or breaks it for me. _

*7.ACH vs. Adam Cole:***1/4*
_This match begins with pretty much the coolest Roman Knuckle Lock I have ever seen in independent wrestling. People’s enjoyment of that will vary. They go all around the outside. ACH tries bashing Coles hands against tables to break the lock. ACH also tries to use his insane athleticism to get out of the lock but Cole has none of it. Cole plays more of the veteran role early on but after the awesome Knuckle Lock around the building they just seem like two good wrestlers trading moves. Which if I could have heard the crowd at all, not sure whose fault that would be the fans or SMV, would have helped in me buying into the finishes. Still pretty good match here and once again ACH has a strong performance in AIW and Adam Cole is Adam Cole._

*8.BJ Whitmer vs. Bobby Beverly:**3/4*
_Decent match right here. BJ Whitmer with RAGE goes right after Bobby Beverly but as soon as Chest Flexor distracts BJ Whitmer, Beverly goes on the offense. So we had the veteran against the young heel champion with his evil manager. Good stuff. It was sorta sad seeing Beverly in what I would say is poor shape. I thought he was on his way to being a top prospect in the Midwest but he was rocking a beer belly. BJ on the other hand has to be in the best shape of his life._

*9.Irish Airborne vs. Briscoe Brothers:****
_I don’t hate on the Briscoes at all. They usually seems like they are going through the motions and while they didn’t go all out here they had a fun match with The Irish Airborne. Wasn’t a ton of a story here but when you have two good brother tag teams then the match probably won’t be bad. I don’t know why I included brothers but it doesn’t diminish its accuracy. There was a point where Dave Crist got tossed out of the ring and dived right into the guardrail. I didn’t seem the point in that and it really irked me. It looked like he took a big bump after looking like the guardrail just killed him and then he would come back like he had gotten tossed outside the ring like a normal person. What’s the point in making that spot look bigger than it is when he is just going to bounce back like it was no big deal? The finish was little anticlimactic for me since it involves two finishers but the more devastating finisher went first and the weaker looking one ended it. But let me reiterate that the action outside of this was still pretty good and makes me happy that The Irish Airborne may get another shot in ROH._

*10.Tim Donst vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Shiima Zion vs. Eric Ryan:***1/2*
_Favorite match of the night. My only real gripe with it is that Eric Ryan got eliminated so quickly. He is the current champion and though he is bland he should look like a big shot or at least a bigger shot than he seemed here.Otherwise they built Shiima being an asshole coming in as the ex-champ and being cocky as could be. The only reason he is able to eliminate Eric Ryan is because he isn’t paying attention which allows Zion to hit the 450 splash. I always hate how people do really quick eliminations in these sort of matches but they spread them out which was a plus for me. They built their way to Donst vs. Gargano and that was sure the right call. Donst is one of the most underrated guys out there and after seeing this match and Night 2 of KOT promotions might finally try and make him a big deal. He will never be known as Tim FUCKING Donst in CHIKARA but everywhere else he will be, or at least should be, and that’s awesome. Gargano and Donst were the best wrestlers in the ring and they exchange finishers and took it to each other for the gold. While Gargano isn’t Shawn Michaels they are both the best wrestlers on their company’s biggest stage. Gargano vs. Danielson is the match that made me get my first AIW show and I’ve always made to pick up at least a few shows a year from them. _
-The angle after the match should be mentioned. A new heel stable known as Nixon shows up wearing suits and Nixon masks and reveal themselves to consist of the returning Chris Dickenson, Ricky Shane Page, Eric Ryan, and Bobby Beverly. Quite an interesting group I would say and they declare war on AIW by taking out half the roster as they try to get in the ring and Chris goes and rips the plate off the title that had just been on the line. They are eventually run off by the roster. Kinda sloppily done but the idea gets across. Then Tim Donst gets on the mic and says something along the lines that he is going to kill bitches dead.

*OVERALL:Going into this show I really wanted to like this show. This is AIW’s biggest show and though the main event and the post-match angle felt big the first half of the show was really hard to get into IMO. I saw a review where the guy liked the two bloody matches and if I had I would absolutely give it a recommendation. I didn’t enjoy those matches though so I can’t really do that. There are no matches to go out of your way for which would have also helped counteract some of the boring beginning stuff. The second half was at least solid throughout with Adam Cole vs. ACH, the special attraction tag, and the main delivering but again it is hard to get into a show that starts really slow and kicks into high gear too late.*​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*DGUSA Heat Review
Hollywood, FL- March 29, 2012

Quick Thoughts: Solid, consistent fun show from DGUSA, they did a great job of setting the pace for the weekend shot with some very good to great matches and some solid CZW Showcase Matches.*

Low Ki vs. Bobby Fish- Solid, very stiff opener.
Ricochet vs. Mike Cruz- Very good match here between two strong workers.
Samuray Del Sol vs. Masato Yoshino- Great debut for Del Sol, they complimented each other's styles well.
CIMA & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. The Scene- Solid Tag match, The Scene did well against the vets.
PAC vs. AR Fox- Very good match. Love how they started with the ground game and slowly built towards the high spots, making them feel bigger down the stretch.
Ronin vs. Mad Blankey vs. DUF (Elimination Match)- Crazy, Balls to the wall match as you would expect from these teams. Everyone got some good offense in and it's truly a shame that Uhaa got injured in this match. Too much action to call here, great stuff.
CZW Showcase Match: Danny Havoc vs. Lucky tHURTeen- Solid Deathmatch here, par the course from these guys.
CZW Showcase Match: DJ Hyde vs. Drake Younger- DJ heeling it up, Another solid deathmatch here between these guys with good use of the light tubes and some good back and forth and a equally good finish.

EDIT:
Completely unrelated to the review, I just have to say that it's weird as hell seeing CIMA talk in fluent Spanish lol. I know that a lot of the Dragon Gate talent speaks Spanish because of their Mexican roots but it's rare that you actually see them in Mexico these days so you don't hear it as often as compared to say, Ultimo Dragon.


----------



## RKing85

just ordered the King of Trios 2012 set. Can't wait for it to get here. Been a long time since I order from smartmark. How's there shipping time these days?

Got 2 matches left on Dragon Gate: Open the Freedom Gate. Should post that review tomorrow. Really enjoying going back through all my Dragon Gate events.


----------



## FITZ

Well here's an amusing story. Thanks to my fiend parking in a construction zone my car was towed away. But luckily itwas just moved to a spot a few blocks away. Now here's the bad part, at some point the doors were left unlocked. I live in Philadelphia.... It was broken into. Going to miss that GPS. But there is one very hilarious thing about this tragedy:

I left a few $5 Wrestling DVDs in my car. The thief didn't even bother with them.


----------



## KingCrash

:lmao Sorry to laugh but I can definitely see some thief looking at Fright Train on the cover and going "What the hell is this?"


----------



## smitlick

Spoiler:  Chikara King of Trios 2012 Night 2 Review



*Chikara - King of Trios 2012 Night 2*

1. Team JWP vs F.I.S.T.
***1/4

2. Mr Touchdown vs The 1-2-3 Kid
**

3. The Spectral Envoy vs The Batiri
***

4. The Colony vs Ebessan & Takoyakida
***1/2

5. QuackJigToyota vs Team Sendai
***1/4

6. Sugar Dunkerton vs Tatanka
**1/2

7. The Extreme Trio vs Team ROH
***3/4

8. Eddie Kingston vs Tadasuke
***1/2​


----------



## RKing85

Dragon Gate Open The Freedom Gate

6-Way Match ***1/4
Hulk/Kendrick **3/4
4-Way Match **3/4
YAMATO/Richards ****
Jigsaw/Kingston **1/2
Yoshino and Doi/Dragon Kid and Shingo ****1/4
4-Way Elimination ***1/2

How awesome was Dragon Gate USA at the start? This is clearly the worst of their 3 shows up until this point, and yet it's still a very good show. Nothing offensive at all. Weird in that a few of the matches (Hulk/Kendrick and Jigsaw/Kingston) could have been better with more time, but I feel that they got the perfect amount of time for this card. The tag match is a really easy to watch spot fest. And for the second show in a row, the main event seems like bit of a step back. Obviously it was for the title so it had to go on last, but something just seemed wrong with it being the main event.


----------



## Proc

Not sure where else to put this question; be aware this includes a minor spoiler from CZW's Tangled Web.

I don't follow Czw regulary, but watch individual shows from time to time. Watched Tangled Web earlier today and the chokeslam Tremont took off that thing where he got stuck in the wire looked very bad. Anyone knows any health update (I know this show happened quite some time ago), what injuries he suffered, or how many stitches he needed?


----------



## Lane

He was back wrestling the next month. Only got shooken up.


----------



## Proc

My guess was he would be back next month because of his promo afterwards. Still looked very bad for my innocent eyes though...

thanks anyway


----------



## Lane

No problem. I think the worst thing that happend was he got cut up bad and I wouldnt go as far as concusion but with the way the bump was I wouldnt 100% rule it out.


----------



## Mattyb2266

A more detailed review of *CZW Redemption *



Spoiler: Redemption Results



Dustin Rayz vs. Rich Swann - **1/4
-Decent opener, nothing overly special, but a fun start to the show.

Latin Dragon vs. Mr. Tofinga - N/R
-Tofinga got hurt here, so the match ended at a countout when he was taken to the back. Hopefully he has a speedy recovery, he looked to be in a lot of pain.

O14K vs. Excellent & Strickland - **3/4
-This match probably won't come across as well on DVD as it did on the show, but it was hilarious and fun mostly due to Greg Excellent's shenanigans.

Devon Moore vs. Alex Colon - ***1/4
-Not gonna lie, I rated this as highly as I did for the bump that Devon took off of the ring truck. Up until that, it was a decent street fight, but nothing overly special.

Masada vs. Joe Gacy - ***1/2
-Now this was fun. Gacy has really impressed me in his recent death match performances. He took one hell of a beating. Oh, and Christina Von Eerie is hot.

NOI vs. Mondo & Mathis - ***1/4
- This was a lot of fun but Lucky fucked up the finish, but to his credit, it was a tough spot to get right. My big issue was this match left a lot to be desired.

Matt Tremont vs. DJ Hyde - ****1/4
-In my opinion on the same level as their Tangled Web match. There wasn't spot as big as that nasty choke slam bump from Tangled Web, but it was just brutal and a lot of fun. People were bitching that DJ wasn't taking many bumps but it all made sense. Plus Tremont getting "fired" at the end really added to their feud and I'm assuming will culminate at Cage of Death, which I will hopefully be attending this year.

Overall, not quite on par with T.O.D., but to be fair T.O.D. was hard to compete with as it was freakin' awesome.


----------



## Bubz

TaylorFitz said:


> Well here's an amusing story. Thanks to my fiend parking in a construction zone my car was towed away. But luckily itwas just moved to a spot a few blocks away. Now here's the bad part, at some point the doors were left unlocked. I live in Philadelphia.... It was broken into. Going to miss that GPS. But there is one very hilarious thing about this tragedy:
> 
> I left a few $5 Wrestling DVDs in my car. The thief didn't even bother with them.


:lmao amazing. Sorry to hear about your car though.


----------



## MKKID28

Southside Wrestling Entertainment in the UK put on some good shows, with guys from the UK and the rest of the world. They have some free matches on YouTube, which are worth a watch, if nothing else.

Here's a few which include some guys from CZW and Dragon Gate
Sami Callihan vs Dave Mastiff
Pac vs Kris Travis
Jonathan Gresham vs Martin Kirby


----------



## Bruce L

Figured I'd give this a shot, since I've seen a few people do it before: I've got a few wrestling DVDs listed on ebay, the auctions ending in about 3 days. Take a look, and please place a bid if any of these strike your fancy.

EVOLVE 2, 4, & 5 (lot)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251154411907?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

RoH - _Road to the Title_ (remastered)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251154426955?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

RoH - _All-Star Extravaganza_ (remastered)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251154430640?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

RoH - _Death Before Dishonor III_
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251154416224?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

RoH - _Fifth Year Festival: Chicago_
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251154423050?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

RoH - _Final Countdown Tour: Chicago_
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251154419932?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## seabs

*NSPW - The Best of Kevin Steen Volume 1*

*Kevin Steen vs Dru Onyx - 11/28/2009*
_*1/2_

*Kevin Steen vs Sunny War Cloud - 1/23/2010*
_**_

*Kevin Steen vs Mathieu St-Jacques - 4th Street Death Match - 12/3/2010*
_***3/4_

*Kevin Steen vs Michael Style - 1/8/2011*
_**_

*Kevin Steen vs Franky The Mobster - 4/16/2011*
_**1/2_

*Kevin Steen vs Paul London - 5/13/2011*
_****1/4_

*Kevin Steen vs El Generico - 8/6/2011*
_***3/4_

*Kevin Steen vs Pee Wee - 10/1/2011*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Long story short, the London and Generico matches delivered and there's a couple of other really good matches. The London match was like watching the London of old and far and away the best post WWE London match._​
*I'm selling my NSPW masters if anyone is interested in buying them. This, Golden Opportunity IV with that awesome SSB match and Steen/Storm I talked about in the MOTYC Thread and Kickoff 2012 with Finlay/Estrada on that I reviewed in here the other week. PM me.*


----------



## SHIRLEY

Chris Benoit vs. 2 Cold Scorpio - WCW Superbrawl III (1993)

*****

Just sayin'.


----------



## seabs

*wXw Fans Appreciation Weekend*

*Night 1*

*Prince Devitt vs Michael Dante*
_***_

*Emil Sitoci vs Paul Tracey*
_**1/2_

*Robert Dreissker vs Jimmy Havoc*
_SQUASH_

*Davey Richards vs Axeman*
_***1/2_

*Jon Ryan vs Karsten Beck*
_**_

*LDRS Of The New School vs RockSkillet*
_***_

*Bad Bones vs Big Van Walter*
_***1/2+_

*El Generico vs Tommy End - wXw World Championship*
_**3/4_

*Night 2*

*Maxi Schneider vs Michael Schenkenberg*
_*_

*Paul Tracey vs Jon Ryan*
_DUD_

*Bad Bones vs Jimmy Havoc*
_DUD_

*Prince Devitt vs Emil Sitoci*
_**1/2_

*Davey Richards vs Zack Sabre Jr.*
_***3/4+_

*Marty Scurll vs Robert Dreissker*
_**_

*Sumerian Death Squad vs RockSkillet - 2/3 Falls - wXw World Tag Team Championships*
_***1/4_

*El Generico vs Axeman vs Bad Bones vs Karsten Beck - wXw World Championship*
_**1/2_​


----------



## geraldinhio

Seabs said:


> *NSPW - The Best of Kevin Steen Volume 1*
> 
> *Kevin Steen vs Dru Onyx - 11/28/2009*
> _*1/2_
> 
> *Kevin Steen vs Sunny War Cloud - 1/23/2010*
> _**_
> 
> *Kevin Steen vs Mathieu St-Jacques - 4th Street Death Match - 12/3/2010*
> _***3/4_
> 
> *Kevin Steen vs Michael Style - 1/8/2011*
> _**_
> 
> *Kevin Steen vs Franky The Mobster - 4/16/2011*
> _**1/2_
> 
> *Kevin Steen vs Paul London - 5/13/2011*
> _****1/4_
> 
> *Kevin Steen vs El Generico - 8/6/2011*
> _***3/4_
> 
> *Kevin Steen vs Pee Wee - 10/1/2011*
> _****_
> 
> *Overall:*
> _Long story short, the London and Generico matches delivered and there's a couple of other really good matches. The London match was like watching the London of old and far and away the best post WWE London match._​
> *I'm selling my NSPW masters if anyone is interested in buying them. This, Golden Opportunity IV with that awesome SSB match and Steen/Storm I talked about in the MOTYC Thread and Kickoff 2012 with Finlay/Estrada on that I reviewed in here the other week. PM me.*


Very interested in the Steen/London match being the massive London mark I am. Any chance of an upload or a link? Sounds like a very good DVD overall.


----------



## FITZ

Doesn't seem like the fans would feel too appreciated after looking at those ratings.


----------



## Lane

Nate fn Webb makes his return to wrestling next month wrestling Necro Butcher at ARA


----------



## sXeMope

I watched the New Jack/Balls Face Off. Wouldn't recommend it. Overall, It comes off as a work, and has very little structure interview wise. The interview is about an hour long, and about 50 minutes of it is New Jack yelling at Balls. The end sees them brofisting and making up. Like I said, came off looking really worked. I would have felt really let down if I bought it tbh. I was unaware that there was heat between them, and the interview didn't help understand it.


----------



## seabs

*wXw Live In Hamburg*

*Robert Dreissker vs Mike Schwarz*
_**_

*Prince Devitt vs Jay Skillet*
_**3/4_

*Bad Bones vs Kim Ray*
_*1/2_

*Sumerian Death Squad vs Hot and Spicy*
_**1/2_

*Axeman vs Ivan Kiev - wXw World Championship*
_*1/2_

*Emil Sitoci vs Karsten Beck*
_**1/2_

*Big Van Walter vs Zack Sabre Jr.*
_****_​


----------



## Chismo

Michael Elgin vs. TJ Perkins ***

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Jimmy Rave **1/4 _(nice to see Jimmy back)_

*TV Championship*
Jay Lethal © vs. Mike Bennett vs. El Generico ** _(solid, but barely)_

*No DQ*
Kevin Steen vs. Steve Corino ***3/4

*No. 1 Contendership for the World Tag Team Championship*
5-Way Tag Team Gauntlet **1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero ***1/4

*World Tag Team Championship*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team © vs. The Briscoes *DUD* _(Russo's worst booking > this wrestlecrap)_

*World Championship*
Davey Richards © vs. Eddie Edwards * _(and I'm being generous here)_


This was a horrible show. It would be bad even for a B-show, but this is Final Battle we're talking about, and when you have a major show where only 3 matches enter the *** territory, and when 2 out of 3 major promoted matches suck donkey balls, and those 2 matches are your semi and main event, then you can imagine the level of awfulness here. There was a shitload of depressing and uninspiring wrestling. The Tag Titles match is one of the worst matches ever, anywhere, it was such a mess in every sense of the word. The Davey/Eddie main event was as almost as horrible, it was 45 minutes of bland, uninteresting, uninspiring, boring and tired wrestling. The match was re-started numerous times in terms of structure and pacing, killing all the previous work in process… Just awful! Eddie was tolerable, but Davey was just cringeworthy and generally awful. The booking was actrocious too, I mean 3 and a half hours into the show they decide to wrestle a 45 min main event? GET! THE! FUCK! OUT! What a bad main event this was, my God… One of the worst in ROH history. I hate it when American Junior wrestlers (especially Davey) try to pull Kobashi vs. Kawada, it comes across as a cheap copy, and this is where they failed massively. This match had no depth, charm, the structure was bad, the storytelling too… It was just baaaaad. You can only exchange strikes so much.


----------



## THECHAMPION

The Davey/Eddie superplex > vertical suplex out of the ring spot got a legitimate laugh out of everyone I was sitting near at Final Battle.

The last 2 matches felt like they lasted 2 hours and were just an embarrassment.

It was the last ROH show I went to and that is not a coincidence.

The only rating I disagree with on you there is the TV title match. I might put that closer to ***. I liked it a lot but I'm a big mark for both Generico and Lethal.


----------



## Chismo

The ANX vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team **

Mike Bennett vs. Homicide **

The House of Truth vs. TJ Perkins & The Amazing Red ***3/4 _(awesome match, too bad ROH let TJ and Red go)_

*TV Championship*
Jay Lethal © vs. Tommaso Ciampa **1/2
*
World Tag Team Championship*
The Briscoes © vs. The Young Bucks ***

*No DQ*
Kevin Steen vs. Jimmy Jacobs *** _(good storytelling; brutal finish)_

Team Ambition vs. Adam Cole & Eddie Edwards **3/4 _(definition of meh…)_


A solid show, but definitely not anniversary worthy. The HoT tag was the clear MOTN. The main event was mostly good, but had some too obviously contrived moments, it felt like you're watching synchronized swimming at one point.





THECHAMPION said:


> The Davey/Eddie superplex > vertical suplex out of the ring spot got a legitimate laugh out of everyone I was sitting near at Final Battle.
> 
> The last 2 matches felt like they lasted 2 hours and were just an embarrassment.
> 
> It was the last ROH show I went to and that is not a coincidence.
> 
> The only rating I disagree with on you there is the TV title match. I might put that closer to ***. I liked it a lot but I'm a big mark for both Generico and Lethal.


Yeah, the last two matches were horrible, bland and mind fucking. The TV Title match was solid, but nothing more, IMO, despite me loving Generico and The Prodigy to death.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ring of Honor is pretty much the new age Smoky Mountain Wrestling. So it really cracks me up when someone like Davey works an overblown attempt at trying to recreate the way original ROH main events used to be. It's like this horrible melting pot of styles that makes an Ian Rotten death match seem appealing.


----------



## Chismo

Eddie Edwards vs. Rhino ***1/2 _(one helluva opener, this was really good)
_
The ANX & TJ Perkins vs. The Young Bucks & Mike Mondo *1/2 _(those too obviously contrived dives ruined what was a good match)
_
Jay Lethal vs. Tommaso Ciampa ** _(DAT booking!;awesome finish, though)
_
Lance Storm vs. Mike Bennett ***1/2 _(another awesome match between these two)
_
Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin ***1/2 _(very good indeed)_

*TV Championship*
Roderick Strong © vs. Fit Finlay ***1/4 _(idk why everyone was let down here, bcuz this was good)
_
*World Tag Team Championship* *(Fight Without Honor)*
The Briscoes © vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team *1/4 _(lawls)_

*World Championship*
Davey Richards © vs. Kevin Steen ***3/4


This was a great show. The crowd was having a good time, and the wrestling was mostly damn fine (except in the FWH). The main event was really good, if you're able to ignore retarded Cornette ideas about babyface/villain dynamics and longterm booking.


----------



## flag sabbath

JoeRulz said:


> Team Ambition vs. Adam Cole & Eddie Edwards **3/4 _(definition of meh…)_
> 
> The main event was mostly good, but had some too obviously contrived moments, *it felt like you're watching synchronized swimming at one point*.


great analogy


----------



## RKing85

Dragon Gate USA: Fearless

CIMA & Super Crazy/Quackenbush + Jigsaw **3/4
Gran Akuma/TJP **1/2
Brian Kendrick/Jimmy Jacobs **
Richards/Mochizuki ***1/4
3 Team Elimination Match ***3/4
BxB Hulk/Dragon Kid ***3/4

The weakest of the Dragon Gate PPV's up until this point, but still worth your money. Nothing offensively bad, but nothing that you HAVE to see. I didn't like the Richards/Mochizuki match as most as some people did. The tag elimination match was good harmless fun with some good spots thrown in. BxB Hulk's dancers were ATTROCIOUS. The one girl had no clue what the fuck to do and the other girl at least tried, but she was horrible too.


----------



## Bruce L

I'd tack an extra star onto your rating for Mochizuki/Richards, and an extra star-and-a-quarter to CIMA-Crazy/QuackSaw (which I seem to have liked a lot more than most), but otherwise pretty much agree with your snowflakes... and agree wholeheartedly with your assessment of BxB's "dancers." Definitely not something DGUSA should've bothered trying to translate over to the States if they weren't going to put more of an effort into it than that.



RKing85 said:


> Dragon Gate USA: Fearless
> 
> CIMA & Super Crazy/Quackenbush + Jigsaw **3/4
> Gran Akuma/TJP **1/2
> Brian Kendrick/Jimmy Jacobs **
> Richards/Mochizuki ***1/4
> 3 Team Elimination Match ***3/4
> BxB Hulk/Dragon Kid ***3/4
> 
> The weakest of the Dragon Gate PPV's up until this point, but still worth your money. Nothing offensively bad, but nothing that you HAVE to see. I didn't like the Richards/Mochizuki match as most as some people did. The tag elimination match was good harmless fun with some good spots thrown in. BxB Hulk's dancers were ATTROCIOUS. The one girl had no clue what the fuck to do and the other girl at least tried, but she was horrible too.


----------



## Bubz

@ JoeRulz, agree with most of those ROH reviews. Border Wars was a really good show even without anything being amazing, and Final Battle was a joke especially given the name of the show.


----------



## seabs

*NSPW are running Generico vs Stupified this month. :mark: What are the chances that ends up being awesome.*


----------



## Chismo

The Briscoes vs. The Guardians of Truth * _(uh, oh…)_

Eddie Edwards vs. Homicide ***1/2 _(damn good)_

*Hybrid Fight*
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole *****3/4* _(what can I say, I'm a sucker for matches like this)_

Fit Finlay vs. Michael Elgin ***

Mike Mondo vs. Mike Bennett *DUD* _(DUD as DUD can be, fuck off Mondo!)_
*
TV Championship*
Roderick Strong © vs. Jay Lethal vs. Tommaso Ciampa **

*World Tag Team Championship*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team © vs. The ANX ***1/4 _(hands down, this was really good)_

*World Championship (Anything Goes)*
Kevin Steen © vs. Davey Richards *****1/2* _(chaotic, fantastic, epic)
_

A very strong show with 3 good matches and 2 fantastic showcases of differences (Cole/O'Reilly and Steen/Davey) done well. The Border Wars show had a more consistent flow of quality, but this one had two really epic clashes in Kyle/Cole and Steen/Davey. 

Edwards/187 was a damn fine bout, it was a nice showcase of smart wrestling. Eddie continues to be great in 2012, and Homicide showed ROH can still count on him (if they're smart). Finlay/Elgin was good too, and didn't deserve the booos from the NY morons. Finlay's tactics were awesome to watch, experience and old school portrayal 101. The Tag Titles match was very good, it was a great proof for ROH that all they gotta do for a good match is give their wrestlers ball and let them run with it. The rating would be higher, but Titus' eventual victory roll-up on Haas was weak and was not compelling at all. Still, it was a strong work from both teams, Haas deserves some praise here. 

The main event and the Hybrid Fight were two simply fantastic matches, IMO. You know why Cole/O'Reilly was so great? Because of the most beautiful, basic and effective story there is in pro wrestling – who’s better wrestler (even Nigel said it). That’s my favorite form of storytelling, because it represents the pure core of competing (that’s why I like the idea behind Evolve). I gotta admit, I was sceptical about the Hybrid Fight gimmick, but it worked here perfectly. It was a fantastic contest that captured the old ROH magic, it's the best company match since Steen/Generico FWH, and one of the best matches this year, anywhere. The Steen/Davey main event was almost as awesome, but because of whole other reasons. From the moment it begun, they managed to capture the catchy magic of chaos, anarchy and destruction, it felt like hell broke loose, it felt like wrestling in Gotham (not that I ever watched any wrestling from Gotham). The whole segment was so epic it was easy to forget ROH's mindfucking booking of the Steen storyline. Kyle's great pre-match promo, Corino's epic commentary and antics, Cornette's presence, Davey being a natural, pure douchebag again (you can only pretend to be a man of honor so much), great mix of brawling and brutal, well-done hardcore wrestling, excitement… This match was a true fucking callback on the good old ECW and Attitide Era days of chaos, not that super-overrated Punk/HHH match from 2011.




Bubz said:


> @ JoeRulz, agree with most of those ROH reviews. Border Wars was a really good show even without anything being amazing, and Final Battle was a joke especially given the name of the show.


Yeah, Final Battle '11 is one of the worst shows I've ever seen. It's the epitome of horrible booking and presentation.



Seabs said:


> *NSPW are running Generico vs Stupified this month. :mark: What are the chances that ends up being awesome.*


Sheeeeeeiiiiit! Now, just imagine that match in PWG. And Steen vs. Player Uno. OOOH! MAH! GOODNESS!


----------



## Platt

DANIELSON vs McGUINNESS

Their rivalry is one of epic proportions in the history books of Ring of Honor. From their first meeting in the spring of 2006 until their final ROH match in the fall of 2009, Bryan Danielson and Nigel McGuinness engaged in one of the most legendary series of matches ROH had ever seen, or will likely ever see again.

They were two men driven by a mutual love of professional wrestling and a competitive desire to constantly prove who was the better man. McGuinness and Danielson collided in an unforgettable quartet of matches in 2006 while the former reigned as ROH Pure Champion and the latter as World Champion, highlighted by an intense Title Unification match in front of Nigel's home country.

The rivalry was renewed in the following years with Nigel in the role of defending champion, they even stepped into the ring as allies in pursuit of the ROH World Tag Titles, and through it all developed a respect for one another both as wrestlers and as men.

This 2-Disc collection contains every one-on-one meeting between the two sure-fire ROH Hall of Famers and as an added bonus to the set, it also contains several other tag matches featuring McGuinness & Danielson including their tag title challenge against Jay & Mark Briscoe from “Race to the Top Tournament Night 1" and their ROH vs. Pro Wrestling NOAH dream tag team match against Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji from "United We Stand".

The head-to-head matches included on this set are from Weekend of Champions Night 2, Generation Now, their Title Unification Match from “Unified”, Epic Encounter II, Driven, Survival of the Fittest 2007, their epic World Title Clash from “6th Anniversary Show”, Battle of the Best, Rising Above 2008, and their mutual final ROH match from “Glory by Honor VIII: The Final Countdown”. This is the story of one of the most epic rivalries in ROH history. This is Danielson vs. McGuinness: The Complete Collection.

Disc 1
1. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Title Vs. Pure Title)...Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness...Generation Now 7/29/06
3. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Title Vs. Pure Title)...Unified 8/12/06
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match)...Epic Encounter II 8/25/06
5. Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA...Respect Is Earned 5/12/07
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness...Driven 6/23/07

Disc 2
7. Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji...United We Stand 6/22/07
8. Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (World Tag Team Title Match)...Race to the Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness...Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07
10. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match)...6th Anniversary Show 2/23/08
11. Clip of Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli...Night of the Butcher II 8/16/08
12. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (Non Title Match)...Battle of the Best 9/13/08
13. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match)...Rising Above 2008 11/22/08
14. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness...Glory By Honor VIII 9/26/09




KINGS REIGN SUPREME

“The greatest team in the history of wrestling, If you think other then prepare for the reckoning”

That's just a taste of the lyrics that led Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli out to the ring with the ROH World Tag Team Titles strapped to their waists for a record-setting 363 days. Starting with their reunion at “Final Battle 2009” at the expense of Jay & Mark Briscoe, The Kings of Wrestling quickly established themselves as a powerhouse in ROH's already stacked tag team ranks.

Over the course of their year-long rivalry with The Briscoes, Hero & Claudio proved themselves as capable of technical tag team wrestling as they were at getting bloody and violent. Their contests against teams such as Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin, The American Wolves, and The Young Bucks demonstrated a dominance unlike any the division had ever seen, and they will forever be mentioned as one of the greatest teams in ROH's history.

This 2-Disc set presents 14 of The KoW's complete matches, plus highlights and more! With Hero's KO Elbows & Claudio's unparalled power, you will see how it wasn't hyperbole when they said...”Kings Reign Supreme”!

Disc 1
1. Kings attack Briscoes after the match with the Wolves...Final Battle 2009
2. Kings of Wrestling vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (World Tag Team Title Match)...The Big Bang! 4/3/10
3. Kings of Wrestling vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley (World Tag Team Title Match)...Supercard of Honor V 5/8/10
4. Kings of Wrestling-Papa Briscoe altercation...ROH on HDNet Episode 61
5. Kings of Wrestling vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (World Tag Team Title- No DQ Match)...Death Before Dishonor VIII 6/18/10
6. Kings of Wrestling & Sara Del Rey vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe and Amazing Kong...Hate: Chapter II 7/23/10
7. Kings of Wrestling vs. The Young Bucks...Salvation 7/24/10
8. Kings of Wrestling vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The All Night Express vs. The Dark City Fight Club (World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match)...Tag Wars 2010 8/28/10

Disc 2
9. Kings of Wrestling vs. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin...Glory By Honor IX 9/11/10
10. Kings of Wrestling vs. Christopher Daniels & Davey Richards (World Tag Team Title Match)...Allied Forces 10/15/10
11. Kings of Wrestling vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (World Tag Team Title Match)...ROH on HDNet Episode 79 (include post match angle)
12. Kings of Wrestling vs. The American Wolves (World Tag Team Title Match)...Tag Title Classic II 12/17/10
13. Kings of Wrestling & Shane Hagadorn vs. Jay, Mark, & Mike "Papa" Briscoe...Final Battle 2010 12/18/10
14. Kings of Wrestling vs. The All Night Express (World Tag Team Title Match)...9th Anniversary Show 2/26/11
15. Highlights of Kings of Wrestling vs. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin (World Tag Team Title Match)...Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 1
16. Kings of Wrestling vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly...Honor Takes Center Stage Chatper 2
17. Kings Vs. Wolves II: The Kings of Wrestling vs. The American Wolves...ROH Revolution USA 5/7/11
18. Kings of Wrestling vs. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin (World Tag Team Title Match)...Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode 1 (taped 8/13/11)


----------



## Chismo

DGUSA/EVOLVE news:


> Tickets for Dragon Gate USA's return to the Northeast for the first time in a year went on sale this morning. We have all that info plus a new talent roster for those events, EVOLVE live events news, the latest on the EVOLVE Title, DVD news, a first time ever Weekly Special and more. We know your Monday is busy so we won't take anymore of your valuable time. let's get to it....
> 
> October 1st: First of all, we are happy to say congrats to PAC, who has officially signed his WWE contract. PAC has a tremendous legacy in Dragon Gate and Dragon Gate USA. We were lucky to have this spectacular, unique talent and quality person in DGUSA. We are pleased to offer this free download of one of our favorite PAC matches to celebrate his incredible DGUSA run. What is your favorite PAC match in DGUSA? Let us know on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> October 1st: Tickets are now on sale in the DGUSA.tv Store or 267-519-9744 for Dragon Gate USA Fearless 2012 on Nov. 2nd in Everett, MA (just outside Boston), Uprising 2012 on Nov. 3rd in Voorhees, NJ (just over bridges from Philly & easy drive from all over New Jersey) and Freedom Fight 2012 on Nov. 4th in Deer Park, NY. Click the links for more info. We have an updated talent roster including the return of independent wrestling's most popular star El Generico. Check it out:
> 
> -Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano (if still Champion)
> -Open The United Gate Champions CIMA & AR Fox (if still Champions)
> -Akira Tozawa
> -Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi
> -Ricochet
> -Jon Davis
> -El Generico (11/3 & 11/4 confirmed, possible for 11/2)
> -Rich Swann
> -Samuray Del Sol
> -The Gentleman's Club of Chuck Taylor, Orange Cassidy & Drew Gulak (Gulak is not on 11/4)
> -Super Smash Brothers of Player Uno & Player Dos
> -The Scene of Scott Reed & Caleb Konley with Larry Dallas
> -Plus many others to be added!!!
> -Nov. 4th will also feature NYWC stars!!!
> 
> October 1st: *We have major news coming out of Japan. Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano and one half of the Open The United Gate Champions AR Fox are heading to Japan later this week to tour Dragon Gate for a month. The Japanese office has requested for both to defend their titles. This means there will be two huge DGUSA Title Matches on the October 7th card in Fukuoka. It will be Gargano vs. Ryo Saito for the Open The Freedom Gate Title and Fox & CIMA vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino for the Open The United Gate Titles. These matches will have huge ramifications on the November events in MA, NJ and NY. Follow www.IheartDG.com for the latest on these contests and news from Japan.*
> 
> October 1st: EVOLVE is working on a Florida tour for December. Stay tuned....
> 
> October 1st: EVOLVE 11: Finlay vs. Callihan DVD is now available for pre-order in the DGUSA.tv Store or by calling 267-519-9744. It will ship on October 12th. This DVD features 2/3rds of the Sami Callihan vs. Fit Finlay trilogy. You will get Callihan vs. Finlay from EVOLVE 11 and as a bonus their match from WXW in Germany. The card also has Low Ki vs. El Generico, Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Samuray Del Sol, The Super Smash Brothers vs. the debuting Gentleman's Club and more. This means that the DVDs of EVOLVE 11, DGUSA Heat, DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2012 and DGUSA Mercury Rising 2012 are now all available for pre-order and will ship in less than two weeks. You can order these now in DVD 2 & 3 Pack Deals to save money. You wanted new DVDs and now you are getting them! Thank you for your support and patience.
> 
> October 1st: We have a first time ever DGUSA.tv Weekly Special. If you order $60 or more in DGUSA and EVOLVE DVDs and Gear, you qualify to get a free DGUSA or EVOLVE iPPV at WWNLive.com On Demand of your choice. Shipping does not count towards total. This includes DVD 2 & 3 Pack Deals. This means if you pre-order all our new DVDs mentioned above you can then pick any DGUSA or EVOLVE iPPV On Demand that you want. You will get unlimited On Demand access of the iPPV of your choice. You must redeem your free iPPV when you place your order. To redeem simply email [email protected] with your free selection. This offer expires on October 8th at midnight EST. We appreciate your business and hope you will take advantage of this free iPPV offer. All DGUSA and EVOLVE iPPVs at www.WWNLive.com On Demand normally sell for $14.95 so this is a great deal!
> 
> October 1st: We are working on some details before we make the official EVOLVE Title announcement. We are hoping to have it done by the next edition of the WWNLive Alerts.
> 
> October 1st: The iPPV of EVOLVE 12: Fox vs. Callihan has been updated to the DVD version with improved quality and never-before-seen backstage promos. If you already purchased it you can go watch it now. Don't miss this stacked lineup with AR Fox vs. Sami Callihan in Evolution's End, Fit Finlay vs. Jon Davis, El Generico vs. Ricochet, Low Ki vs. Jigsaw and much more.


----------



## FITZ

Great news from Gabe USA and ROH. Those two ROH DVDs look incredible. Thank God that they're finally releasing Evolve 11 on DVD.

Also I love that lineup for Voorhes. I'll do my best to make to that show.


----------



## seabs

*wXw have already released Finlay/Sami III on DVD :lol

Is a release date for the Finlay/Davis EVOLVE show been announced yet?*


----------



## Obfuscation

Seabs said:


> *NSPW are running Generico vs Stupified this month. :mark: What are the chances that ends up being awesome.*


:mark:

Someone might die. Probably me, since I'm expecting that to OWN.


----------



## Chismo

Seabs said:


> *wXw have already released Finlay/Sami III on DVD :lol
> 
> Is a release date for the Finlay/Davis EVOLVE show been announced yet?*


I believe not, but *"FYI the DVD version of EVOLVE 12 is now available on iPPV at WWNLive.com On Demand. If you already purchased it, you can go watch the DVD version with improved quality and never-before-seen promos now."*, so I guess it's coming out soon.


----------



## EmbassyForever

AAW's Twitter:


> Recap: #WarIsComing will feature @ROHMichaelElgin vs @samicallihan, Davey Richards vs Silas Young and @SHIMMERwomen talent?! #sellout


Sounds really good.


----------



## Chismo

*Vader vs. Jay Bradley (R-Pro, A Small Deadly Space)*

Vader still rocks the world, and it's 2012, folks. It's just a damn shame he's only booked in smaller Indys, and not in PWG, DGUSA, EVOLVE or CHIKARA, because if I were Gabe, Dragon or Quack, I'd give my left ball to book Vader against, let's say, Finlay, Kingston, Ryan, Steen, Archie or Hammermeier. Anyway, this match against „Lonesome“ Jay Bradley is only 6 minutes long, but it's one of those short 'n' sweet clashes filled with awesome punching and brawling. I don't care how old Vader is, because as long as he can throw believable, deadly punches – I'm fucking sold. And for those unfamiliar, Jay Bradley is one of the finest Indy prospects, this guy can both wrestle and talk very fucking well.
*Rating: ***1/4*

*
Harry Smith vs. Rhino (R-Pro, A Small Deadly Space)*

This was an awesome, old school Cage Match (for the R-Pro and ECW titles), I was really pleasantly surprised. Rhino is really underrated, he always delivers when you put faith in him, and that was the case here. The pace, the storytelling, the structure, the suspense, this match simply screamed OLD SCHOOL, and I loved it. Raven being the Special Guest Referee was another element of intrigue here. The athleticism was basic, simple and effective. The ending with Raven turning on Rhino because of the ECW Ttitle was a nice surprise, and it explained his slow counts for Rhino earlier in the match.
*Rating: ***3/4*


----------



## KingCrash

Seabs said:


> *NSPW are running Generico vs Stupified this month. :mark: What are the chances that ends up being awesome.*


Should be fantastic, would love to see Stupefied get more singles matches to show off. BTW, was there any reason why wXw didn't do Sabre/Devitt when Devitt came over for the tripleshot?


*ROH - WGTT: The Anthology Volume 1*


*9/11/10*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Hass & Shelton Benjamin) vs. The Kings of Wrestling (Claudio Castagno & Chris Hero) - ****

*HDNet Episode 88*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The Bravado Brothers (Harlem & Lancelot) - SQUASH

*HDNet Episode 91*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) - **1/4

*1/28/11*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The Kings of Wrestling - ***3/4

*HDNet Episode 93*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team & The Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark) vs. The Kings of Wrestling & The All Night Express - **1/2

*2/25/11*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team & Davey Richards vs. The Kings of Wrestling & Roderick Strong - ***3/4

*2/26/11*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The Briscoe Brothers - ***

*4/1/11 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The Kings of Wrestling - ***1/2


Finally broke down and watched this. Clearly carried by the Kings to their best matches in ROH (and even then the matches had diminishing returns) the drop-off was pretty clear when facing anyone else in straight up tag matches.​


----------



## FITZ

I would love to see Vader work an indy like PWG for a match. WrestleReuinion seems like the place to do. Book it PWG:

The Young Bucks and Vader vs. Steen, Generico, and Tozawa


----------



## seabs

*Yeah I was baffled that they didn't pair Devitt and Sabre up in some way when they had 3 shows with them both on. They've been poor this year booking wise with the international talent. Generico and Marvin both at 16 Carat and they didn't run anything with them against each other either.*


----------



## Concrete

http://vimeo.com/50724712

Link to the 3-Way Elimination Tag Team Title Match from 2CW's #75:SSB vs. First Class vs. The Briscoes


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Catching up on PWG shows I missed from this year. First up:

PWG Kurt Russell Reunion 3

Tag Team Match
1. Fightin' Taylor Boys (Brian Cage-Taylor & Ryan Taylor) vs. Famous B & Chris Kadillak - *** 1/2

Singles Match
2. BxB Hulk vs. Jimmy Susumu - ** 3/4

Tag Team Match
3. Davey Richards & Harry Smith vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - *** 1/4 

Singles Match
4. Naruki Doi vs. Willie Mack - ***

8-Person Tag Team Match
5. "Pretty" Peter Avalon, DEMUS 316, Ray Rosas, & Joey Ryan vs. Cedric Alexander, B-Boy, Candice LeRae, & Mascarita Dorada - *** 3/4 - super entertaining

Tag Team Match
6. Blood Warriors (CIMA & Ricochet) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) - *** 1/4

Singles Match
7. Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Roderick Strong - ** 1/2

Never-In-Your-Wildest-Dreams-Match II
8. El Generico, "The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC, & Masato Yoshino vs. Super Dragon, Kevin Steen, & Akira Tozawa - *** 3/4


----------



## ShinyaNaKano56

Still have some DVD's for sale:

ROH DVD
The Best Of Paul London - Please Don't Die 
The Best Of Samoa Joe - ROH World Champion (NEW Sealed) 
Straight Shootin' Series With Mick Foley
Midnight Express Reunion
Weekend Of Thunder Night 2

OTHER DVD
XPW Lizzy Borden Xposed 
IWA-MS Volcano Girls 
IWA-MS Queen Of The Deatmatch 2006
World Wrestling History Vol.1 (Italian, contains a lot of matches from the 80's in Japan)
World Wrestling History Vol.2 (New) (Italian, contains a lot of matches from the 80's in Japan) 

I have also a lot of WWF/WWE & TNA DVD's too. If someone is interested, please pm me. Prices are really good.


----------



## Chismo

1. Joey Ryan vs. Famous B

_A lot of fun here, cool opener. Ryan winning via Tazmission was a nice touch._

**1/2


2. Roderick Strong vs. TJ Perkins

_I’m a sucker for matches like this, and a huge TJP mark, hence the big rating. But fuck it, you just can’t ask for more awesomeness from a 12 min match. Roddy was tremendously motivated here, and TJP displayed some immense ninja shit. Epic match._
*
*****


3. The RockNES Monsters vs. The Fightin’ Taylor Boys

_Solid stuff, which is the maximum you can ask for from these guys. Chucky T provided big amounts of entertainment, as expected. And am I the only one who finds Goodtime miles and miles better than Yuma?_

**1/2


4. Brian Cage vs. Eddie Edwards

_Another very good effort from BCT, he’s really on the roll, and shows PWG can count on him as a main event player. _

***


5. *World Championship*: Kevin Steen © vs. Willie Mack

_Epic title match. The story where Steen has to be extra ruthless because Mack is almost invincible in PWG (plus he already has 1-0 against Steen) was told to perfection, and it was interesting to see Mack being demolished, with having to work from behind. That was simple and great. The ref bump on Knox was fucking awesome and very realistic (he was selling it like a motherfucker), and BCTs interference fueled the match. Steen ending it with the Psycho Driver was a fantastic detail._

*****1/4*


6. B-Boy vs. Drake Younger

_Chucky T on commentary = WINNING! I’m a huge mark for matches where you just put two guys inside to beat the living shit out of each others. That shit happened here, and while it was just a galore of batshit stiff and heavy strikes in it’s core, it simply had no reason to be anything else. They worked a simple story and managed to display their characters (B-Boy beaing a ruthless punishing motherfucker, and Drake willing to go through hell), so I don’t really get the super hate for this one._

***3/4


7. Michael Elgin vs. Sami Callihan

_Another stiff as fuck match where they beat the living shit out of each others. I just love Sami’s wrestling-on-coke style, and Elgin was more badass than usual, he couldn’t afford another loss after Mack beat him in his debut. An awesome match. Steen was great on commentary, btw._

***1/2


8. *Ladder Match* for the *World Tag Team Championship*: The Super Smash Bros © vs. Future Shock vs. The Young Bucks

_Fucking insanity unleashed. The Bucks were MVPs of the match. No review can describe the greatness of this fucking chaos. Excalibur and Steen were losing their shit on commentary._

******* (my new MOTY)


Up there with DTABM for the best show of the year moniker. This was just great.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - The Briscoe Brothers: The Baddest Tag Team On The Planet*


*2/25/06*
The Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark) vs. Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro vs. Jason Blade & Kid Makaze - **

*3/25/06*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans - ***3/4

*8/4/06*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. KENTA & Davey Richards - ***3/4

*8/12/06 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - ****1/2

*10/7/06 - Falls Count Anywhere Street Fight*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Homicide & Samoa Joe - ***1/2

*2/17/07*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ***1/2

*2/24/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal - ****

*4/28/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin) - ****1/2

*5/12/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4

*6/23/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****

*7/17/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Shingo & Susumu Yokosuka - **3/4

*8/10/07 - Unsanctioned Boston Street Fight*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****3/4

*9/15/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles - The Ladder War*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****3/4

*12/30/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. The Age Of The Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) - ***1/2

*3/28/08*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito - ***1/2 

*4/12/08 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. No Remorse Corps (Davey Richards & Rocky Romero) - ***1/2

*4/19/08*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. The Motor City Machine Guns - ****1/2



*ROH - The Briscoe Brothers: Since Day One*


*2/23/02*
Jay Briscoe vs. The Amazing Red - **1/4

*11/16/02*
Jay Briscoe & The Amazing Red vs. Christopher Daniels & Mark Briscoe - ***

*2/8/03*
Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe - ***3/4

*3/22/03 - ROH Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red - ***3/4

*11/1/03 - ROH Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Special K (Izzy & Dixie) - **

*11/28/03 - ROH Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Samoa Joe & AJ Styles - ***1/4

*12/27/03 - ROH World Title*
Mark Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe - **1/4

*1/10/04 - ROH Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson - ***

*3/13/04 - ROH World Title - Steel Cage*
Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe - ****

*7/24/04*
Mark Briscoe vs. Low Ki - **

*8/7/04*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Low Ki & Homicide - **1/2

*4/22/06*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal - ***1/2

9/15/06
The Briscoe Brothers vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji - **** 

*1/26/07 - Two Out Of Three Falls*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - ***1/4

*3/3/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo - ****

*3/4/07*
Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe - ****

*6/23/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****

*8/25/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles - Two Out Of Three Falls*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****1/4

*9/13/08 - ROH World Tag Team Titles - Relaxed Rules*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. The Age Of The Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) - **3/4

Two good sets of comps for ROH's most well known tag team. Since Day One shows more of the history of The Briscoes with the interview mingled in with the matches while TBTTOTP has some of the best matches The Brisoces have ever been in with two fantastic MCMG matches, Aries/Strong for the titles and the brutal wars with Steen & Generico.​


----------



## Chismo

smitlick said:


> *IWA-EC - Masters of Pain 2012*
> 
> 8. Matt Tremont vs MASADA
> ***3/4
> 
> The Main Event isn't for everybody and theres a few gripes that I have with it but nonetheless one of the better US Death Matches with some actual selling and such.​


Do have a link for this match?


----------



## blink_41sum_182

PWG Fear 2011


Tag Team Match
1. Fightin' Taylor Boys (Brian Cage-Taylor & Ryan Taylor) vs. Kenny King & TJ Perkins - *** 1/4 

Singles Match
2. The Amazing Red vs. Roderick Strong - ** 3/4

8-Person Tag Team Match
3. "Pretty" Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, & The Dynasty (Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky) vs. B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak, & Candice LeRae - ***

Singles Match
4. Chris Hero vs. Willie Mack - ***

Tag Team Match
5. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) - *** 1/4

Tag Team Match
6. American Wolves (Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards) vs. Super Smash Bros. (Player Uno & Stupefied) - *** 3/4

Non-Title Singles Match
7. El Generico (Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Champion) vs. Dick Togo - *** 1/2

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Guerrilla Warfare Match
8. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - Champions vs. Appetite for Destruction (Super Dragon & Kevin Steen) - Challengers - **** 1/4


----------



## Concrete

*Beyond Wrestling "Swamp Sessions"*

*Brian Fury vs. ACH:****
_-Fury acted like an old school grizzled veteran and I loved it
-ACH doesn't know how not to impress with his pizzazz. He probably should work on that before people expect to much from him. But honestly he only busted out a couple flashy moves which was good here :lol
-Good opener to set the tone with solid work
-Ending had a weird build_

*Jaka vs. Matt Taven:***1/4*
_-Taven looks like a guy who could go to the WWE so not surprised they were/are interested in him
-Jaka does his Samoan savage character well. I don't like it but he did it well
-It is the Heel/Face work by both that helps this match out
-Liked that the interference by Taven's lady during the match played into the ending
-After the match says to his woman "This is why I can't take you out" :lmao_

*TAG TEAM GAUNTLET: JT Dunn/Mark Shurman vs. Tim Hughes/Steve Weiner vs. Julian Starr/Elia Markopoulos vs. Anthony Stone/Kellen Thomas:**1/2*
_-Most intriguing part of the match to me was the middle with Dunn/Shurman vs. Starr/Markopoulos. Bookends were less so
-Julian Starr does this awesome springboard crowd surf jump like thing. Pretty sure there isn't a better name than that
-Wanted to be impressed by Dunn/Shurman but whenever it looked like they were going to they seem to mess up
-Stone is a guy I can't look at and take seriously. I want to but I just can't
-Made Dunn/Shurman look dominant even if they had to cheat for parts of the match _

*Drew Gulak vs. Biff Busick:****
_-Gulak is a BEAST in Beyond
-Busick looks like a future BEAST in Beyond
-I am a real sucker for gritty grappling like which goes on here_

*CAPTAIN'S MATCH: Johhny Cockstrong/Dan Barry/Ken Scampi/Bill Carr vs. Pierre Abernathy/Evan Gelistico/Gary Jay/RD Evans:****
_-After Cockstrong and Evans match at Double Trouble I don't know why this feud needs to continue
-That being said Evans is still FAN-mother trucking-TASTIC
-The stipulation didn't seem to play into the match too much even though Cockstrong and Evans have most of the pin attempts on them(I know that sounds like they did well with the gimmick but trust me it seemed off)
-Fun match for what went on here
-This match leads itself to another Cockstrong vs. Evans match and hopefully they get to do a gimmick match and have a big blowoff. I really liked their match at Double Trouble so if these guys were given the chance to top it I would buy into that_

*Sugar Dunkerton vs. Eric Corvis:****
_-Pretty short match but there is a lot of fun stuff in the short time
-One of the best Sugar singles matches I have seen
-Uses some comedy and some nifty moves to deliver a good match that I wasn't expecting a lot from_

*Darius Carter vs. TJ Marconi:**3/4*
_-Apperently these two use to be tag team partners and things went south
-Marconi is a big fella, especially by indy standards, but not fat like a lot of big guys in more average companies
-They played up Marconi's boot through out the match but it didn't play into the ending as I had hoped
-The end of the match was pulled almost straight from Extreme Warfare Revenge. Not a bad thing_

*The Batiri vs. Mark Angel/Nick Talent/AJ Evers:**1/2*
_-Wasn't really impressed here
-TOILET PAPER WAR
-Angel is able to play a cocky, athletic heel but in two different ways. I don't know how it works but it does
-I feel like I am missing something because The Batiri are red hot and I don't understand why_

*3/5 FALLS MATCH:Aaron Epic vs. Dave Cole:***3/4*
_-Helluva Match
-Epic looks like with every strike he hits with the force of a donkey kick
-Cole was the heel and damn if he wasn't a real fine heel and overall worker here
-They used the stipulation to their advantage and gave them a little more freedom than if it was a 2/3 falls match(which apparently they had but it hasn't been released yet)
-Epic goes for the Fastball Punch but for almost the entire match Cole has it scouted which is just super. Its like Big Show's KO punch but Big Show is 7 feet 500 lbs so he doesn't exactly need it. Epic uses it whenever. Out of desperation or when he has full control. And it makes sense
-Cole looked like he had flash and substance which is fantastic for Beyond
-After a re-watch this could honestly jump up to a low end MOTYC for me
-This is the kind of match that turns me into a fan of a company _

*Overall:*_This is my second time seeing a Beyond Wrestling show and it sure did impressed. I watched Beyond under the advice from a friend and I'm glad I did. Up until the main event it seemed on par with Double Trouble but then Epic and Cole had a really good match that makes me want to see another show. None of the matches were bad on this show which is probably the best thing I can say about a show. When you can go from opener to main event and not be bored the company is doing something right. And I love when the best match of the show is the main event. Another thing I can say about Beyond is that they have the liberty to decide the importance of a match which doesn't happen to a lot of companies. By that I mean that if they really wanted to they could have had ACH vs. Brian Fury, or the Captain's Fall match, or Gulak vs. Busick as their main event if they wanted to put the importance on one of those matches instead of Epic vs. Cole and I wouldn't say the decision was wrong. And they don't go the route of a DGUSA or Evolve where they have 2-3 main events which seems to lessen the importance of the match. I like to believe the main event doesn't need to be the best match on the card but does need to feel the most important. I give this show a sure fire thumbs up. Not the best show of the year but if you want to see a lot of different guys you may not see other places, or do see but don't seem to get the opportunity, I urge you to try out this show. _


----------



## smitlick

JoeRulz said:


> Do have a link for this match?


Nah sorry deleted it off my hard drive... I think you can get the full show still on XWT though.


----------



## smitlick

OMFG everyone must must get the Brodie Lee Smart Mark Shoot

http://smartmarkvideo.com/brodie-lee-dvd-big-rig-the-brodie-lee-story.html

If you have any interest in anything SMV related its a definite good purchase. Brodie and Eddie are great. Fantastic shoot. The Highspots bit at the end is great.


----------



## Certified G

Got done watching ROH's Death Before Dishonor. Main event was Samoa Joe vs Paul London, as everybody knows this was London's farewell match as he was heading to WWE development. I was really looking forward to this match but I was kind of dissapointed with it. I don't know the exact length of the match but it felt way too short, I also wasn't a fan of the ending..

The rest of the show is pretty damn good, I loved how the fans shat all over Jeff Hardy. :lol:


----------



## RKing85

Dragon Gate USA Mercury Rising 2010

TJP/Allen **1/2
Young Bucks/Quackenbush and Jigsaw ***1/4
Shingo/Horiguchi ***1/4
London and Kendrick/Evans and Jacobs **
Dreamer/Moxley **1/2
YAMATO/Yokosuka ***1/2
6 Man Tag ****1/4

Another solid show from Dragon Gate, aalthough again not the level of either of their first 2 PPV events. Celebrity Theater was a really good venue for wrestling, although I noticed all the plancha spots had to be done on the side with the entrance ramp cause there was no room to safely do it on the other sides. The Jacobs/Kendrick tag match didn't work for me. The title match between TAMATO and Yokosuka was good and the main event is a Dragon Gate 6 man match. You know it's going to be good. My only complaint is that the Doomsday Device Reverse Frankensteiner should ONLY be done as a finisher.


----------



## Chismo

Dragon Gate USA news and notes:


> - Following his debut with Ring of Honor, Bobby Fish is done with DGUSA. Gabe Sapolsky characterized it as a "mutual parting" and that he'd love to work with Fish down the line if they had the chance. There was also an issue using Fish, because he is a NOAH regular, and couldn't do job to Dragon Gate talents. Sapolsky did praise him as helping them getting the EVOLVE brand going.
> 
> - Frightmare, Sami Callighan, Pinkie Sanchez and Arik Cannon are set for the November Northeast events,
> 
> - There is talk about the Young Bucks being used in the future.
> 
> - Johnny Gargano retained the DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate champion over Ryo Saito on October 6th in Japan. CIMA & AR Fox defended and retained the DGUSA Tag straps against Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi over the weekend as well.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Young Bucks vs Del Sol and Generico.. Young Bucks vs CIMA And Fox.. Young Bucks vs Swann and Ricochet.. Young Bucks vs Cannon and Callihan.. bama


----------



## sXeMope

http://smartmarkvideo.com/masada-dvd-ultraviolent-beast-the-masada-story.html

God damn, 5 hour shoot. What did he even talk about for 5 hours? Match selection is quite shit, but I can't wait to get this.


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> 3. The RockNES Monsters vs. The Fightin’ Taylor Boys
> 
> _Solid stuff, which is the maximum you can ask for from these guys. Chucky T provided big amounts of entertainment, as expected. *And am I the only one who finds Goodtime miles and miles better than Yuma?[/*I]
> 
> **1/2
> 
> 8. *Ladder Match* for the *World Tag Team Championship*: The Super Smash Bros © vs. Future Shock vs. The Young Bucks
> 
> Fucking insanity unleashed. The Bucks were MVPs of the match. No review can describe the greatness of this fucking chaos. Excalibur and Steen were losing their shit on commentary.
> 
> ******* (my new MOTY)_


_

Nope. I always thought Goodtime was head and shoulders above Yuma.

Good freakin christ 5 star insanity? And it has Kyle O'Reilly in it? *gasp* IS THERE A LINK INVOLVED?!~_


----------



## Chismo

It was fucking insane, I was marking out like a kid. 

I think there was a DM link, but it got removed. Torrent it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gonna have to by the way that show sounds. Holy shit. Realized I can start attending PWG shows again. :hb

The rate they're going I might die from the awesomeness.


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://www.rohwrestling.com/sites/default/files/cagedhostilitydvdfinal.jpg

Ring of Honor returned to Charlotte, NC on September 8th for "Caged Hostility" featuring a Six Man Steel Cage War with The Briscoes & Rhett Titus vs. SCUM. Other bouts included the highly anticipated rematch betweem Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly, a tag team challenge match pitting Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin, plus more!

1. Jay Lethal vs. Adam Page

2. Mike Mondo vs. QT Marshall

3. Battle of North Carolina: The Bravado Brothers vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander

4. Mike Posey vs. Jeff Neal

5. Tag Team Challenge Match: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin

6. Proving Ground Match: Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly

7. Steel Cage War: Jay & Mark Briscoe and Rhett Titus vs. SCUM (Kevin Steen, Steve Corino, & Jimmy Jacobs)


----------



## Obfuscation

Sounds like a garbage show up till the final two matches.


----------



## EmbassyForever

From what i've heard the best match was C&C vs Bravados actually


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing for ROH. Probably bad since their main events need to cut the sucking aspect.


----------



## KingCrash

Wouldn't doubt C&C/Bravados was the best match since it's their home and they went all out, and I'm sure the main event brawl was fine but it still doesn't scream like a must see show.

Unlike BOLA 2012, which is out right now.










Won't post the other cover since it might be a spoiler.


----------



## Obfuscation

Can't go wrong with an Generico uber-yakuza kick for a cover. Took a peek at the cover of Night Two. :lmao Brilliant.

PWG are geniuses for riding the Callihan/Cole train. Not only did Cole get to work vs Generico, which I'm sure is unreal, but they went ahead and gave us Cole vs Callihan. Not to discredit CZW upon this praising of PWG, but if their matches RULED there, I'm sure when they duked it out in Reseda it had to jump up a notch. 

Now I'm hoping I didn't hype myself up too much for it...


----------



## Chismo

DGUSA matches announced for the next tripleshot:



> *November 2nd - Everett, MA - Fearless 2012 - Live iPPV At WWNLive.com*
> 
> Respect Match
> AR Fox vs. Ricochet
> 
> Winner Gets DGUSA Tag Title Shot On Nov. 3rd
> Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs. The Super Smash Brothers
> 
> Special Challenge Match
> Akira Tozawa vs. Jon Davis
> 
> *November 3rd - Voorhees, NJ - Uprising 2012 - Live iPPV At WWNLive.com*
> 
> Open The United Gate Title Match
> CIMA & AR Fox defend vs. Horiguchi & Saito/Super Smash Brothers Nov. 2nd Winner
> 
> Bonus Tag Team Main Event
> Ricochet & Rich Swann vs. Horiguchi & Saito/Super Smash Brothers Nov. 2nd Loser
> 
> 2/3 Falls Match
> El Generico vs. Sami Callihan
> 
> Special Challenge Match
> Akira Tozawa vs. Samuray Del Sol
> 
> *November 4th - Long Island, NY - Freedom Fight 2012 - Live iPPV At WWNLive.com*
> 
> Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano will defend the title!


Fuck yeah at the Sami/Generico rematch. Should be great.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Tozawa vs Del Sol will be awesome.


----------



## RKing85

CHIKARA 2012 King of Trios Night 1

Sendai Girls/The Colony **3/4
3.0 and Akuma/The Batiri **1/2
Team FIST/Osaka Pro ***1/4
Quack and Jig and Toyota/The Swarm ***1/4
Team JWP/The Throwbacks ***
The Special Envoy/Mihara and Stragner and Santana **1/2
Faces of Fear/Team ROH **1/4
Team WWF/Team Extreme ***

I feel guilty rating based on ring work for the most part cause this is the most fun I have had watching a show in a LONG time. FIST and Osaka Pro had some comedy gold, as did Team JWP/The Throwbacks.

Such an easy dvd to watch. When Osaka Pro started making their entrances, the time on my dvd player was 33 minutes into the disc. When the 3 count happened, the dvd was at 57 minutes. The whole thing felt like 10 minutes top. It was just so much fun to watch and I lost all track of time. 

In conclussion, CHIKARA is fucking awesome.


----------



## GameofRings

Generico v Callihan 2/3 falls sounds like something out of a dream. I can't wait for it!


----------



## Obfuscation

Generico? Callihan? 2 out of 3 falls? HOLY SHIT YES~~! Unreal.


*Chikara ~ To Benefit Baseballtown Charities*


1) Ultramantis Black/Hallowicked vs AssailAnt/CombatAnt ~ **1/4


2) Sugar Dunkerton vs The Shard ~ *


3) Max Smashmaster/Blaster McMassive vs Alan Hunter/JJ Jackson ~ N/R


4) Ophidian vs Soldier Ant ~ *1/4


5) Mike Quackenbush/Fire Ant/Frightmare vs Obariyon/Kodama/Kobald ~ **1/2


6) The Mysterious & Handsome Stranger vs Grizzly Redwood ~ 1/2*


7) Green Ant/Marty Jannetty vs Los Ice Creams ~ **1/2


8) Tim Donst vs Saturyne ~ *


9) Icarus/Chuck Taylor vs Dasher Hatfield/Mark Angelosetti ~ **1/2​

As Bryce Remsburg said, it took them 10 1/2 years, but Chikara finally had a show outdoors.


----------



## Chismo

Generico/Callihan from EVOLVE 13 is one of the best Indy matches from lately, I'm sure they can top it.


----------



## KingCrash

Any combination of those tag matches should be great for Night Two and Tozawa/Del Sol will be interesting.


----------



## FITZ

Damn you Gabe for putting on an awesome card that is going to force me to venture into New jersey!


----------



## ForestCrush

What type of deals on DVDS does ROH have at live events? I cant make it for the PPV this sunday so am sending my dad and am telling him to get some


What dvds should I get?


----------



## blink_41sum_182

ForestCrush said:


> What type of deals on DVDS does ROH have at live events? I cant make it for the PPV this sunday so am sending my dad and am telling him to get some
> 
> 
> What dvds should I get?


I haven't been to a show since Showdown in the Sun but the nice thing was, almost every dvd was straight up $15. No tax or shipping killing the deal like when you order on the ROH site.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*CZW Redemption 2012 Review:*

Rich Swann vs. Dustin Rayz - **1/4 

Latin Dragon vs. Mr.Tofiga - N/R

Dave and Jake Crist (OI4K) vs. Greg Excellent and Shane Strickland - **1/2

*Street Fight*
Alex Colon (4Loco) vs. Devin Moore (NOI) - ***

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship (Fans Bring the Weapons):* 
MASADA (c) vs. Joe Gacy - ***1/2

*CZW World Tag Team Championship (Light Tube Madness):* 
Danny Havoc and Lucky tHURTeen (NOI) (c) vs. Rory Mondo and Ron Mathis - **1/4

*Squared Circle of Fear Deathmatch (No Ropes, No Canvas...ALL Barbed Wire)* 
"CZW Owner" Dj Hyde vs. Matt "The Bulldozer" Tremont - ****
The post-match stuff was great


----------



## Obfuscation

Tried downloading Generico/Callihan yesterday but the torrent link was bad. </3.


----------



## seabs

*BOLA is out. Spoiler tag any reviews until it's been out for at least a week. Please and thank you.*


----------



## Chismo

Seabs said:


> *BOLA is out. Spoiler tag any reviews until it's been out for at least a week. Please and thank you.*


----------



## Platt

Make that two weeks since it usually takes just over a week to get here.


----------



## sXeMope

I can't wait to get BOLA. I actually have a cart of around $150 PWG DVDs but I'm holding off until November/December because of the PWG Sells Out Vol. 3 DVD that's supposed to come out, and I'm personally hoping they re-stock Vol. 1 and 2 and release them all as a set.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Well, i don't want to take any risks, so here's my BOLA N1 review. There's no actual spoilers, only the card and star ratings but whatever.





Spoiler: PWG BOLA N1 2012 Review



*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2012 Review:*

*Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match* 
TJ Perkins vs. Joey Ryan - **1/2

*2012 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match* 
Roderick Strong vs. Drake Younger - ***1/2 

*2012 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match* 
Eddie Edwards vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***

*2012 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match* 
B-Boy vs. Brian Cage - **1/2

*2012 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match* 
Sami Callihan vs. Willie Mack - ***1/2

*2012 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match* 
Ricochet vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen - ****

*2012 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match* 
Adam Cole vs. El Generico - ***

*2012 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match* 
Michael Elgin vs. Davey Richards - ****1/4+

Awesome show​


----------



## Bubz

How does Davey/Elgin compare to the ROH match?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Bubz @


Spoiler: Elgin vs Ricahrds



Well the match was in a much slower pace, they didn't went too crazy with pinfalls and they didn't had the same drama but still a really great main event, loved how Elgin kicked-out at one after Davey's kicks and Steen on commentary was even better than usual here



And here we go with review for Night 2;



Spoiler: PWG BOLA N2 2012 Review



2012 Battle of Los Angeles Quarter-Final Round Match
Sami Callihan vs. TJ Perkins - ***
Really good opener, both were on fire, an interesting battle IMO and this match was everything you can ask for good way to open your show

*2012 Battle of Los Angeles Quarter-Final Round Match*
Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards - ***3/4
Well, this was AWESOME. Cole's work as heel was excellent here with the "Suck My Dick" song :lol. Edwards did a good job too and showed some personality. The wrestling itself was great, really looking forawrd to their match today.

*2012 Battle of Los Angeles Quarter-Final Round Match* 
Brian Cage vs. Michael Elgin - ****
Two big guys throwing each other like they were nothing, doing things that people in their sizez shouldn't be doing and the crowd going nuts, should i ask for more?..

*2012 Battle of Los Angeles Quarter-Final Round Match* 
Ricochet vs. Roderick Strong - *** 
The crowd was almost dead here which hurt the match, wasn't as good as i thought it would but became better towards the end

*Six-Man Tag Team Match* 
Team Statutory (Kyle O'Reilly, Davey Richards, & Joey Ryan) vs. B-Boy, Willie Mack, & Drake Younger - ***1/2 
I have no idea what to say about it, words can't describe this match.

*2012 Battle of Los Angeles Semi-Final Round Match* 
Sami Callihan vs. Adam Cole - ***1/4

*2012 Battle of Los Angeles Semi-Final Round Match* 
Michael Elgin vs. Ricochet - ***3/4+
This match was exactly what i wanted this to be. One of the most enjoyable matches i've seen all year.

*Six-Man Tag Team Match* 
Brian Cage & The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. El Generico, Rick Knox, & "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen - ****
Same with the other Six-Man.


*2012 Battle of Los Angeles Final Round Match* 
Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin - ***3/4
The match was really good, good pinfalls and crowd was really into it. Both were amazing in this tournament and they totally deserve to be in the Main Event. Post-match was great, can't wait to Steen vs Cole, should be pretty awesome.

BOLA 2012 MVP - Michael Elgin. 
The show was just.. wow


----------



## FITZ

ROH: Blood Stained Honor

_
Steel Cahe Match for the ROH World Championship:_
*Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe(c)*

This was during Joe's title reign where he was just a total badass. In the opening minutes he had locked the door shut so Jay couldn't escape and Jay was already bleeding heavily. The early beat down set up the rest of the match perfectly because it became nearly impossible not to be pulling for Jay after watching Joe nearly kill him. It was awesome how the crowd was watching in what honestly seemed like stunned silence and within minutes they had been worked int a frenzy with most of them supporting Jay Briscoe. It didn't last too long but they told an amazing story here and he blood really added to the match. 
******



_Street Fight:_
*The Second City Saints (Ace Steele and CM Punk) vs. The Prophecy (Dan Maff and BJ Whitmer)
*
With this taking place in Chicago Punk and Ace were insanely over. While I liked this match I'm probably not going to be as high on it as most. They brought the feeling of intensity and they really beat the hell out of each other but I'm much more of a fan of the wild, out of control, fast paced brawl. This certainly wasn't that. Still I can't hate on it too much because it did have some great stuff. It was brutal, had a fucking awesome chair riot, and kept me entertained. While I'm not the biggest fan of this style I can still recognize that they did the style very well. Fun to see Punk in a match so different from what he's doing now as well.
****1/2 *



_Dog Collar Match:_
*Jimmy Rave w/The Embassy vs. CM Punk*

Rave started with a sneak attack but it didn't take long before he was getting his ass handed to him by Punk. Now this may seem biased but I swear Green Lantern Fan distracted Punk and let Rave take control of the match. The start of the match was kind of weird because I never would have expected to see Punk on the offense for any extended period of time early on. And when he was on offense it wasn't even this house of fire deal, it was a methodical beat down of Rave. Just strange. Once Rave got control of the match and busted Punk open this took the path that I was expecting with Rave controlling the match leading up to the big comeback from Punk. I do like that they teased the comeback a few times as it just really built it up that much more. 

The Embassy did end up getting heavily involved and costing Punk the match. It's unfortunate that this match was all about building up the feud for the cage match that they were going to have in Chicago only a week later. I wish they had put the feud ender on this DVD. What we got was still really good and set up perfectly for a cage match though so I will give it credit. It's a great middle chapter of a story but it sucks not getting the ending.
****1/2 *


_
Steel Cage Warfare:_
*The Embassy (Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, and Prince Nana) vs. Generation Next (Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans, and Matt Sydal)*

Basically this is the traditional War Games match (1 guys enters every 5 minutes) with the only difference being that this was elimination style. The first time I saw this match I thought it was the greatest thing ever. Watching it literally years later it doesn't hold up quite as well. The fist 20 minutes were really generic with the heels having the numbers advantage so when the Embassy had numbers they dominated only to lose it for a while to a house of fire face entering the match. The problem that I saw was that Generation Next wasn't able to keep up the fast pace comebacks. Abyss created a really interesting dynamic as Abyss was fucking awesome at this time and just killed the smaller guys. His interactions with Shelley were pretty hilarious. It's not that I don't love a well built up comeback but it just took so long to get there and watching the Embassy beat up Strong and Aries for so long didn't do all that much for me. The beginning of the match had it's moments but it took too long to get to the climax. 

When Evans (the last man to enter the match) came in things went crazy. He immediately hit a double moonsault off the cage onto all the members of the Embassy (who were distracted by Jade Chung) and seemed to land on his had. Classic Jack Evans. Watching Generation Next complete the comeback was pretty awesome and it was great to finally see Nana get his ass kicked. But honestly I wasn't a huge fan of this at all. I feel like the same thing could have been accomplished in half the time. The War Games stipulation probably took more away from the match than it added and the story telling was so basic. I can't believe how different my opinion on this is. It wasn't bad but the amount of time it took I wouldn't ever want to watch this again. Great moments but at times unbearable.
***3/4*


_
"I Quit" Match:_*
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana*

Holy shit was this incredible. As much as the last match got worse over the years this got better. Yeah this is essentially Cabana getting annihilated by Homicide with a lot of help from Rickey Reyes and Julius Smokes but I"m not sure if I've ever seen Cabana play a better babyface. The guy was incredible and by the end of the match you were praying that he was somehow going to find a way to beat Homicide. It didn't happen here but this match managed to build up perfectly to their Fight Without Honor while still being a great stand alone match. Homicide brought is A-game as a heel and watching this just made me want to punch him in the face. Awesome performance from both guys and this makes me want to go and hunt down the next match they had together.
****3/4*


*
CZW (Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, and Super Dragon) vs. ROH (Samoa Joe, BJ Whitmer, and Adam Pearce)*

This was just a war. They fought all over the place and just hit each other with whatever they could find. The intensity and the violence was incredible. Great crowd too, with the CZW fans in attendance bringing the best out of the ROH fans that were there. Hero and Joe were both fantastic as the leaders of their teams. Joe just being an animal that was loved by the ROH fans and an obnoxious heel Chris Hero that the fans wanted to see get hurt. At one point the place erupted because Hero found himself in the ring alone with Samoa Joe. 

The ending was just another great chapter in the ROH/CZW storyline. The big swerve is Claudio siding with Hero and reforming the Kings of Wrestling in this storyline. It was an awesome moment as you could just hear all the fans in the arena make this shocked and angry noise when they realized what happened. This was exactly what was needed for this feud. It was a total war from bell to bell and it never let up. Best match on the DVD so far and this has really made me want to go and watch the Cage of Death match again. 
*****1/2 *
_

Windy City Death Match:_
*Jimmy Jacobs w/Lacey vs. Colt Cabana*

Having this take place in Chicago created a great atmosphere. Really whenever ROH was smart enough to book Punk or Cabana in a big match in Chicago great things happened with the crowd. While Cabana was a great babyface in the match with Homicide this was where we got to see a mean streak in him. The match itself was a blood bath and again you could really feel the hatred between the guys in the match. There was some interference from Whitmer and Albright that I thought was really unnecessary and after the intensity fell for a little while and the match became a lot less interesting for a few minutes. Also there was a really awkward spot where the tale they were trying to use was broken and they had to try to set up the replacement. They got in done as best as the could but it was a really awkward moment. At least the table spot thy were trying to set up was awesome. 

So this had some flaws and one stagnant segment but overall this was great. It's everything that I want to see in a hardcore match because you had two guys that just went crazy as soon as the match started and they never let up. There were some great spots as well but for me it's really about being ale to feel the blood feud.
******


_Street Fight:_
*Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The Briscoes*

Some notes before the review:
1. LOL at Security Guard Rhett Titus
2. Some camera mistakes I think. Like I would see a spot between Generico and Jay but still hear the audio between Mark and Steen. Not a huge deal though.
3. I hope this was the main event because they totally trashed the venue

Now onto the match.

I could point to a hundred different awesome spots that this match to explain how violent and out of control this was. I could talk about how they fought all over the venue and hit each other with whatever they could find. I could mention that hey broke the guard rails, dozens of chairs, tables, and some other stuff. I could point out that at one point Steen was hitting a Briscoe with a pink woman's purse, and then later on he was using a sneaker he found in the crowd as a weapon. None of these things would really let someone know how out of control this was. Here's the best way to say it. ROH probably has the biggest smark audience out of everyone. While setting up for a spot I literally saw some of the people in the crowd run away in fear of getting caught up in the middle of the action. Yes they got the fans afraid of the wrestlers in this match.

It wasn't until they were about 15-20 minutes that they all went down and finally took a breather. At that point the place was in a total frenzy and the breather didn't last al that long before they were back to attempting murder on each other. I've seen a lot of wrestling and this is one of the most out of control matches that I've ever seen. Just amazing and put of all the Steen and Generico vs. Briscoe matches out there this is hands down the best one that I've seen from them.
*****3/4 
*​

This is an incredible set. I loved it and I know that a lot of people will like the Steel Cage Warfare a lot more than I did as well as the Saints/Prophecy match. I think you can still find this for like $10 online and if you haven't seen the matches you really should pick up the DVD. SOme of the best hardcore wrestling that you can find and it features some of ROH's best feuds.


----------



## Bruce L

Yeah; I personally have Steel Cage Warfare at ****3/4, Joe/Jay at ****1/2, and Jacobs/Cabana at ****, and don't really care for anything else on the set. I know I like Briscoes/Steenerico, RoH/CZW, and Saints/Prophecy a lot less than most people, but violent, chaotic brawls only really work for me when they're one-on-one or part of a WarGames/Cage of Death type setup. Punk/Rave, I like as part of the overall flow of _Manhattan Mayhem_, but isolated and put on a compilation with a bunch of other "hardcore" matches it doesn't quite hold up.


----------



## Chismo

That Steenerico/Briscoes Street Fight belongs is Top 5-6 in ROH history. Five fucking stars all the fucking way.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara* - *The Thirteenth Hat*


1) Mike Quackenbush vs Green Ant ~ ***


2) Jigsaw vs Kobald ~ **1/4


3) Icarus vs Gran Akuma ~ DUD


4) 3.0 vs Tim Donst/Jakob Hammermeier ~ **


5) Hallowicked vs Archibald Peck ~ ***


6) Ophidian vs Hieracon ~ **3/4


7) Fire Ant/Soldier Ant vs Obariyon/Kodama ~ ***1/4​

Couple of note on this show:

~ As every single Chikara show tends to be, this was a boatload of FUN for the majority.

~ Ophidian's new style is underwhelming. He's such a good & interesting talent that seeing him remove lots of his high impact offense for a nerve hold is sort of depressing. He cut a wicked promo though. So that aspect of him grew with the character change.

~ Glad Hieracon was axed right from the start. Never liked him. (crowd didn't either as he was booed constantly during the match)

~ Icarus vs Akuma wasn't even a match. Clearly a tease to only further the story along. Still, they could have done a bit more than stand around.

~ Archibald Peck is king. Who didn't know that already?

~ Main event was good. Not great, but good. I want a rematch though. I know those 4 can REALLY turn it on and have a stellar match.

~ Tim Donst = BAD ASS

~ Green Ant got a huge deal submitting Quack. He's so good for only wrestling, what like, just NOW 3 years? Really don't know who I like more in The Colony: Fire or Green.

~ I loved the opening video with Mantis, Hallowicked, & Delirious in the CAVE. We need more promos like that.

~ VIN GERARD assaulting Gavin & security = :mark:


All in all they did what they needed to do. Set up angles in the year nicely, all the while of putting on an entertaining show. Good ol CHIKARA.


----------



## seabs

*


Spoiler: BOLA 2012



Really felt like I sat through just under 5 hours of decent wrestling with nothing standing out as being special or great. Besides the Knox 6 man I didn't think either show had that PWG stamp I've come to love over the last 3 years. Too many ROH matches at a different venue.

Joey/TJ was a nothing match. I enjoyed Strong/Drake. Strong killed Younger and the match didn't feel like it had any down time which hurt a lot of the matches. O'Reilly/Edwards I hated. Fuck that shit. B-Boy/Cage sucked. Cage isn't good enough to get the best out of him with someone working as bad as B-Boy here. Sami/Mack was good. Steen/Ricochet I thought was gonna be amazing after the first few minutes but then Steen dropped killing Ricochet for being goofy and it killed the match. Cage turn I don't get. He was on fire getting babyface pops and this weekend felt like it just threw a bucket of water over all that fire from this year. Generico/Cole was possibly the best match of the weekend. HEEL ADAM COLE was definitely the highlight of the weekend. Adam Cole being a douche is maybe the best act in all of wrestling when he's on. He kinda dropped it on Night 2 after the first half of the Edwards match though and went back to Indy moves guy. Elgin/Davey I didn't care for at all. Their ROH match worked because they just had an extended sprint and didn't try to make it something it wasn't going to be. Here it just felt there and nothing special.

Night 2 was stronger but again there wasn't anything I'll be raving about. Sami/TJ was a strong opener and actually one of the best matches of the weekend. Cole/Edwards was great until it broke down to trading moves. Heel Adam Cole is the absolute greatest. Elgin/Cage like most matches started off promising with the powerhouse vs powerhouse dynamic but then it slowly faded into an average match because nobody knows how to work a control segment on the Indies anymore so every middle portion of a >10 min match is dull and meaningless. Strong/Ricochet didn't involve Strong killing Ricochet in unique ways enough. If Strong worked the same match from Night 1 with Ricochet then it would have probably ruled. I fucking hated the Joey Ryan 6 man. Unfunny people working comedy wrestling matches is the absolute worst. The Davey/Kyle stuff felt like such horrible forced comedy. Like "look at us we're funny and not always dead serious guys. Please laugh at us being funny." HATED IT. Did smile at Davey trading Indy spots at the end of it though. Cole/Sami was very good but the finish was odd/sudden which was a shame. Elgin/Ricochet summed the weekend up for me. Great potential that wasn't exploited because nobody teaches Indy guys how to work anymore unless they go abroad. Always worth nothing how great Ricochet is. Even if you can only appreciate him as a spotty gymnast it's incredible how graceful he is. That dive over the ringpost will never stop amazing me. No hands for elevation and lands on his feet perfectly. 

The Knox 6 man was probably MOTW. Knox outworked most of the guys in the tournament. You know why? Because he's a referee and when he was in a wrestling role he had to think about what he would logically do in this position if he was a wrestler rather than focusing on his big spot later in the match. Loved him talking strategy with Generico, only doing the odd move before tagging out and the ref interactions when Bucks tried use Knox as a distraction. Some super Knox hot tag teases too. Loved the one where Generico tried to go out of the ring and then back in rather than going through Cage. I kinda hoped there was a surprise partner when the graphic displayed ??? and they teased it wouldn't be Steen only for it to be Steen. Thought they worked Steen tagging with Generico perfectly. Still got their disdain for each other over along with giving Steen a strong reason for "tagging" with Generico. Package piledriver - brainbuster spot was a neat nostalgia spot. Knox stole the show again but it feels more and more like a parody of himself after every show this year. Drop it now before it ruins itself. Knox's chops and that DDT ruled the world though. Also that new ref who didn't have black hair really annoyed me. I blame Knox and Hernandez not refereeing for my lack of enjoyment of these 2 shows.

Final was decent but forgettable. At least Cole won. Stupid forum had "ADAM COLE IS THE WIENER" in their PWG Thread Title so fuck that board. Too many ROH guys wrestling each other and producing the same results. Show was stronger when it didn't feel like a ROH event in Reseda, for example the Cole and Callihan matches were all good, the Knox 6 man and Ricochet being Ricochet. Should have kept going where they were with Cage and had Cole beat him in the Final. PWG only running two more event this year and the next card looks kinda meh. December show better be off the charts.


*


----------



## bme

TaylorFitz said:


> When Evans (the last man to enter the match) came in things went crazy. He immediately hit a double moonsault off the cage onto all the members of the Embassy (who were distracted by Jade Chung) and seemed to land on his had. Classic Jack Evans.


He *did* land on his head.
He caught Abyss on the back with his knees and landed on top of his head.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spoiler: BOLA



Good to see i'm not the only who who was annoyed by the influx of ROH guys on the PWG show. Elgin doing that well in the tournament? C'mon. Brian Cage really could have flourished with this tournament. Or Callihan moreso than he did. (I'm implying FINALS for those who weren't aware) Where were the rest of the PWG crew? SSB, RockNES Monsters, Ryan Taylor, or Scorpio Sky? Those guys should have been there over Davey, Edwards, & Elgin.

Saw the card for the upcoming PWG show too. World Title doesn't need to be a 3 way. Callihan vs Richards too. Oh they better put the right guy over in that one. Don't be dumb PWG. LET SAMI WIN.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Seabs said:


> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BOLA 2012
> 
> 
> 
> Really felt like I sat through just under 5 hours of decent wrestling with nothing standing out as being special or great. Besides the Knox 6 man I didn't think either show had that PWG stamp I've come to love over the last 3 years. Too many ROH matches at a different venue.
> 
> Joey/TJ was a nothing match. I enjoyed Strong/Drake. Strong killed Younger and the match didn't feel like it had any down time which hurt a lot of the matches. O'Reilly/Edwards I hated. Fuck that shit. B-Boy/Cage sucked. Cage isn't good enough to get the best out of him with someone working as bad as B-Boy here. Sami/Mack was good. Steen/Ricochet I thought was gonna be amazing after the first few minutes but then Steen dropped killing Ricochet for being goofy and it killed the match. Cage turn I don't get. He was on fire getting babyface pops and this weekend felt like it just threw a bucket of water over all that fire from this year. Generico/Cole was possibly the best match of the weekend. HEEL ADAM COLE was definitely the highlight of the weekend. Adam Cole being a douche is maybe the best act in all of wrestling when he's on. He kinda dropped it on Night 2 after the first half of the Edwards match though and went back to Indy moves guy. Elgin/Davey I didn't care for at all. Their ROH match worked because they just had an extended sprint and didn't try to make it something it wasn't going to be. Here it just felt there and nothing special.
> 
> Night 2 was stronger but again there wasn't anything I'll be raving about. Sami/TJ was a strong opener and actually one of the best matches of the weekend. Cole/Edwards was great until it broke down to trading moves. Heel Adam Cole is the absolute greatest. Elgin/Cage like most matches started off promising with the powerhouse vs powerhouse dynamic but then it slowly faded into an average match because nobody knows how to work a control segment on the Indies anymore so every middle portion of a >10 min match is dull and meaningless. Strong/Ricochet didn't involve Strong killing Ricochet in unique ways enough. If Strong worked the same match from Night 1 with Ricochet then it would have probably ruled. I fucking hated the Joey Ryan 6 man. Unfunny people working comedy wrestling matches is the absolute worst. The Davey/Kyle stuff felt like such horrible forced comedy. Like "look at us we're funny and not always dead serious guys. Please laugh at us being funny." HATED IT. Did smile at Davey trading Indy spots at the end of it though. Cole/Sami was very good but the finish was odd/sudden which was a shame. Elgin/Ricochet summed the weekend up for me. Great potential that wasn't exploited because nobody teaches Indy guys how to work anymore unless they go abroad. Always worth nothing how great Ricochet is. Even if you can only appreciate him as a spotty gymnast it's incredible how graceful he is. That dive over the ringpost will never stop amazing me. No hands for elevation and lands on his feet perfectly.
> 
> The Knox 6 man was probably MOTW. Knox outworked most of the guys in the tournament. You know why? Because he's a referee and when he was in a wrestling role he had to think about what he would logically do in this position if he was a wrestler rather than focusing on his big spot later in the match. Loved him talking strategy with Generico, only doing the odd move before tagging out and the ref interactions when Bucks tried use Knox as a distraction. Some super Knox hot tag teases too. Loved the one where Generico tried to go out of the ring and then back in rather than going through Cage. I kinda hoped there was a surprise partner when the graphic displayed ??? and they teased it wouldn't be Steen only for it to be Steen. Thought they worked Steen tagging with Generico perfectly. Still got their disdain for each other over along with giving Steen a strong reason for "tagging" with Generico. Package piledriver - brainbuster spot was a neat nostalgia spot. Knox stole the show again but it feels more and more like a parody of himself after every show this year. Drop it now before it ruins itself. Knox's chops and that DDT ruled the world though. Also that new ref who didn't have black hair really annoyed me. I blame Knox and Hernandez not refereeing for my lack of enjoyment of these 2 shows.
> 
> Final was decent but forgettable. At least Cole won. Stupid forum had "ADAM COLE IS THE WIENER" in their PWG Thread Title so fuck that board. Too many ROH guys wrestling each other and producing the same results. Show was stronger when it didn't feel like a ROH event in Reseda, for example the Cole and Callihan matches were all good, the Knox 6 man and Ricochet being Ricochet. Should have kept going where they were with Cage and had Cole beat him in the Final. PWG only running two more event this year and the next card looks kinda meh. December show better be off the charts.
> 
> 
> *


I actually agree with this.


----------



## seabs

Hailsabin said:


> Spoiler: BOLA
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see i'm not the only who who was annoyed by the influx of ROH guys on the PWG show. Elgin doing that well in the tournament? C'mon. Brian Cage really could have flourished with this tournament. Or Callihan moreso than he did. (I'm implying FINALS for those who weren't aware) Where were the rest of the PWG crew? SSB, RockNES Monsters, Ryan Taylor, or Scorpio Sky? Those guys should have been there over Davey, Edwards, & Elgin.
> 
> Saw the card for the upcoming PWG show too. World Title doesn't need to be a 3 way. Callihan vs Richards too. Oh they better put the right guy over in that one. Don't be dumb PWG. LET SAMI WIN.


*Spoiler tag any BOLA stuff for the next few weeks *


----------



## Caponex75

Hailsabin said:


> Spoiler: BOLA
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see i'm not the only who who was annoyed by the influx of ROH guys on the PWG show. Elgin doing that well in the tournament? C'mon. Brian Cage really could have flourished with this tournament. Or Callihan moreso than he did. (I'm implying FINALS for those who weren't aware) Where were the rest of the PWG crew? SSB, RockNES Monsters, Ryan Taylor, or Scorpio Sky? Those guys should have been there over Davey, Edwards, & Elgin.
> 
> Saw the card for the upcoming PWG show too. World Title doesn't need to be a 3 way. Callihan vs Richards too. Oh they better put the right guy over in that one. Don't be dumb PWG. LET SAMI WIN.





Spoiler: BOLA Discussion



Um, I'm not sure if you realized this but Cage really isn't that good yet. Elgin, on the other hand, is. It was a safer bet to have the tournament around Elgin then it would of been for Cage who isn't all there yet. I sumwhat agree on the Triple Threat being unnecessary but it does have it's backing for happening. Ricochet pinned the World champ and Elgin was the guy that beat the guy who beat the World champion.....guy. Plus it works out since Elgin/Ricochet, Ricochet/Elgin, and apparently Elgin/Steen have all been great freaking matches. A three way seems almost like a prefect draw.


----------



## Bubz

Watched Night 1 of BOLA...



Spoiler: PWG BOLA Night 1 review



PWG BOLA 2012 Night 1

*Joey Ryan vs. TJ Perkins*
I actually kind of enjoyed this. Kind of entertaining mostly because of Ryan and his schtick but TJP does have some stuff that seems to always impress me, despite his lack of any emotion or character. Thing with Joey‘s ass actually made me laugh. ****

*Roderick Strong vs. Drake Younger*
Based off of the last Younger match in PWG (only match I’d seen from him) I fucking can’t stand him. This was a damn sight better because he’s in there with Roddy who is really good in this. This was actually really fun unlike the B-Boy match because Strong controls it with attempted comebacks from Younger until the end when Younger gets tons of his shit in but then Roddy just demolishes him. Non of the no-selling or ridiculous overkill (well, some overkill on Younger‘s part) of the B-Boy match. Younger is legit bad though imo, he’s like a fucking created wrestler in a video game and you give him every move that looks cool or head-droppy and just hit them one after another. Bland as hell with no emotion what so ever. Thank god for Roderick. *****

*Eddie Edwards vs. Kyle O’Reilly*
I thought they might do something with Kyle’s ribs but who the hell was I kidding. It was just a miniature version of Eddie/Davey tbh, lots of back and forth and exchanging moves and kicking out for the sake of it just to pop the crowd. ****

*Brian Cage vs. B-Boy*
Fuck this was just terrible. Didn’t care for it for a start, but man it was just bland and didn’t have anything going for it. It was terribly paced and sloppy and the crowd didn‘t care either and it was far too long. Wanted to turn it off about 3 minutes in but sadly stuck with it. Cage can‘t work a match with someone who isn‘t a great worker, and B-Boy is fucking abysmal. I'm being fucking generous here.***

*Ricochet vs. Kevin Steen*
Really liked this. The start was amazing with Ricochet using his agility to annoy Steen and Steen just power bombing him to shit. Liked Ricochet using his quickness to get the advantage back and keep using it to stay on the upper hand. He really took it to Steen here. Ricochet is a damn good wrestler imo, sure his moves are spotty, but when he uses them as well as he does it works perfectly. Cage stuff was meh this time arounf, whereas in the Mack match it worked really well. Still gave Ricochet an advantage and allowed him to pick up the upset which was cool. Wasn't as good as you'd expect from these two though bar the start. ****1/4*

*Sami Callihan vs. Willie Mack*
Another match with two guys going out there and hitting stiff moves for the sake of it. Just bad imo. **1/2*

*El Generico vs. Adam Cole*
Oh fuck Adam Cole is awesome! This was really good, trust these two to come out and actually structure a match properly and deliver. This is actually my first time seeing HEEL Adam Cole which ruled, and it’s always great when Generico works from behind. Cole’s counter to the that DDT Generico does when he grabs the arm and runs up the ropes was fucking awesome. Steen having a man crush on Cole is pretty hilarious. ****1/2*

*Davey Richards vs. Michael Elgin*
This wasn’t actually THAT bad, but it was just a poor re-hash of their ROH match and the same old Davey match. Elgin needs to be in there with someone who’s great (like the Hero match in ROH), otherwise he’s just another terrible case if an indy wrestler, who happens to have a half decent look. Didn’t care for it and I’m now realising I don’t care for Elgin at all either. There were a couple of decent sequences though I have to say. *****

Such a disappointing show, especially considering it’s BOLA. A couple of good matches that not surprisingly had Steen and Generico in., with the rest being a bunch of nothingness apart from moves and overkill and no structure or story or emotion (bar Strong/Younger which was alright). The last half of the year has been seriously disappointing for PWG in general. Not even sure I want to watch Night 2 tbh with the people that went through bar Cole. The tag with Steen/Generico interests me though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Caponex75 said:


> Spoiler: BOLA Discussion
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I'm not sure if you realized this but Cage really isn't that good yet. Elgin, on the other hand, is. It was a safer bet to have the tournament around Elgin then it would of been for Cage who isn't all there yet. I sumwhat agree on the Triple Threat being unnecessary but it does have it's backing for happening. Ricochet pinned the World champ and Elgin was the guy that beat the guy who beat the World champion.....guy. Plus it works out since Elgin/Ricochet, Ricochet/Elgin, and apparently Elgin/Steen have all been great freaking matches. A three way seems almost like a prefect draw.





Spoiler: BOLA Discussion



I'm not very sold on Elgin personally. I've gotten into Cage over his run in PWG. That's purely my opinion only. Guess I got used to PWG letting BOLA being a showcase for some homegrown talent to shine. Then again, Cage did go over B-Boy. So maybe I should shut up and accept that. Like I said, it was all preference here. Cage has room to grow. No doubt about that.

In regards to the 3 way...once again stems back to me not being crazy about Elgin. Irony on it being that I actually did get interested in the Steen vs Elgin title match that happened last night. Felt ROH built up Elgin enough to be credible in that. In PWG it feels weird to me. idk. PWG isn't one to shy away from fast pushes either. We all know they book on a whim. It seems that Elgin, and Cole, have certainly benefitted off of that. Steen vs Ricochet seemed logical to me. But Elgin beat Ricochet, so fine. There it is. Certain it won't result in a title change so my gripe is for nothing. (watch as PWG completely swerves my assumption)


----------



## Lane

On IVP videos, anyone recomend some old Memphis territory shows? Any other territory shows also that you might recomend.


----------



## seabs

*Bubz


Spoiler: BOLA



Night 2 is better and doesn't have anything bad like Eddie/Kyle or B-Boy/Cage. If you don't like the first few minutes of the Joey 6 man then skip that. Nothing was great so lower your hopes and you might enjoy it a bit more. You need to get hold of as much Heel Adam Cole as you can. Guy is legit tremendous. He's had a ton of great heel stuff in wXw and CZW. Did you ever watch the Cole/Sami matches from last year in CZW? Get on them.





Spoiler: Next PWG Show



3 way doesn't overly interest me but it makes sense. Ricochet obviously earned a title shot, Elgin beat Ricochet so he kinda earned one too. Elgin really isn't any good. He has some flashy power moves and that's literally it. I thought he had potential when he broke out in ROH and maybe in a different environment he could transform into someone good but there's no Aries/Joe/Danielson guy around on the Indies anymore to improve these guys so they go round and round working with other poor workers and nobody gets anywhere barely. He's totally lost when he's not doing moves. Cage isn't that good yet but I do agree that he should have been in Elgin's position at BOLA because he had some crazy momentum and was getting mad over. No idea what they did with him at BOLA or why. Should have been him vs Cole in the Final with Cole's sneakiness being the difference. I'm not saying Cage is a great worker by any means but the Steen match proved that there's something there to work with if he's given a good worker. If he's not then he looks very average as the last 2 shows showed with Edwards and B-Boy. They really needed to have one of their own guys go far. Instead it was two CZW guys, a ROH guy and a DG guy in the Semis and Ryan/Mack/Steen/Generico all lost on Night 1.



Edit: IVP isn't the best place for Memphis. There's some stuff there but not much great for introductions. Get the DVDVR Memphis set from someone and your life will be 76 steps closer to completion.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Spoiler: BOLA Discussion



Well Ricochet is pretty regular for PWG now. So he wasn't too bad of a choice. Cole seems to be getting a nice rub and has main evented recently, so maybe he'll be back more. Callihan & Elgin were total surprises. While i'm glad Sami got the big chance to shine, I wouldn't have objected to either of the two being knocked out for more constant PWG workers. I know Generico & Joey both won the last two years, but they could have gone a bit further. Mack too. He went from beating Hero last year to losing in the first round. Weird.


----------



## Bubz

Seabs said:


> Bubz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BOLA
> 
> 
> 
> Night 2 is better and doesn't have anything bad like Eddie/Kyle or B-Boy/Cage. If you don't like the first few minutes of the Joey 6 man then skip that. Nothing was great so lower your hopes and you might enjoy it a bit more. You need to get hold of as much Heel Adam Cole as you can. Guy is legit tremendous. He's had a ton of great heel stuff in wXw and CZW. Did you ever watch the Cole/Sami matches from last year in CZW? Get on them.


I'll give it a watch tomorrow then I think, as well as GBH (oh god, not looking forward to that at all). I might have seen bits and pieces of Cole in wXw actually, but I've not seen those Callihan matches, literally haven't watched _any_ CZW for about 5 years lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

Seabs was a gent and told me to check out the Cole/Callihan match from Night of Infamy last year. It's a must see, imo.


----------



## Even Flow

I need to watch pretty much a whole year of PWG. Last show I watched was BOLA 2011.


----------



## Lane

Callihan vs Cole from NOI is the stuff. 4 star at the most match.


----------



## RKing85

CHIKARA King of Trios 2012 Night 2

FIST/JWP ***1/4
Angelosetti/1-2-3 Kid *
Envoy/Batiri ***
Ebessan and Takoyakida/Colony ***
Sendai Girls/Quack, Jig, and Toyota ***1/4
Tatanka/Dunkerton **
ROH/Extreme Trio ***1/4
Kingston/Tadasuke ***1/2

I enjoyed this show a hair more than night 1. The wrestling was a bit better, but the comedy (which is obviously a big part of CHIKARA), was not quite as good, although still a few genuine LOL moments. I don't think the fans fully understood that Ebessan and Takoyakida were using Bug Spray against the Colony. It seemed they were sitting on their hands more than they should of been. Tatanka and Dunkerton was only there to progress storyline. Team ROH is PERFECT for King of Trios. Good workers and they are the smug asshole heels. And it's a shame we never had Tadasuke in CHIKARA after winning the Cup. He could have had some really solid matches.


----------



## sXeMope

Just curious, not sure if this is legal to ask or not, but does anyone know how to download from SMVOD? I really want to buy the Friday With Ego seasons, but I'd rather download them (Partially because I hate having to wait for the buffering, partially because I hate sitting down for extended periods of time watching something). the downloadhelper add-on for firefox lets me download free matches, but I was wondering if they have some sort of block or something for paid things so it can't be downloaded (as easily)


----------



## Bubz

Spoiler: BOLA 2012 Night 2 review



*PWG BOLA 2012 Night 2

TJP vs. Sami Callihan*
Actually really enjoyed this, and for once Sami didn’t do my head in and he was actually good in it. TJP was also really good bringing the intensity out unlike he usually does. The start was great, some of the counters were great too. Thought it descended in to the same old MOVEZ match that was on night 1 though by the end, but it was better because of less overkill. Sami’s brief leg work played into the finish too which is always something I guess. ****1/4*

*Eddie Edwards vs. Adam Cole*
The first three quarters of this were so good, with Cole being a dick. The ’We Will Rock You’ bit was so good especially Cole’s reaction to it. Some really good comedy spots I thought which I totally didn’t expect. Again it got too flashy for my liking near the end, but not in a really annoying or bad way like some of the shit on night 1. Again, I really enjoyed this, even the last few minutes which is surprising. Maybe it’s because Cole is so fucking good. ****1/4*

*Michael Elgin vs. Brian Cage*
Fuck, this started so well, the first half of it was really great imo, but by the end I hated it. Jesus christ. This is the most annoyed I’ve been actually, even more than the B-Boy match on night 1, because there was so much going for it only to be pissed away. It turned into move after move with no fluidity to any of it, just getting up and hitting another move for way too long. I wanted to punch a baby seal. At least with Cole and Edwards there was real fluidity and excellent execution to go along with the moves. This rating would be for the first part of the match alone which I thought was really good. ****

*Roderick Strong vs. Ricochet*
Thought this was another fun match. It was better structured than the first two matches though. Would have loved Strong to work over Ricochet for longer though because Strong is really good at control segments. Still, thought they did a decent control segment and Ricochet was great at selling it. Didn’t mind the finishing run either actually since Ricochet was selling the exhaustion and the toll of Roddy’s offence. Still thought they kicked out of too much stuff though, especially Ricochet. ****1/4*

*Team Statutory vs. B-Boy, Drake Younger & Willie Mack*
Yeah, this wasn’t funny at all. Davey and Kyle trying way too hard to be funny, especially Kyle, and it was awful. I’ve seen Davey do pretty good comedy before actually but this was just terrible. Watched about half and then gave up.

*Sami Callihan vs. Adam Cole*
This was good, but it was lacking something. A bit too back and forth for me, Cole working the leg longer would have been nice but it played into the finish. Surprisingly this was one of the shorter matches of the whole weekend, which actually could have maybe done with being longer, with almost all of the other’s being shortened lol. *****

*Michael Elgin vs. Ricochet*
I’m only watching this because Ricochet might be awesome again, and yeah, he was. Thought this had some really cool big man vs. little man spots and counters, which is pretty much everything Elgin is good for tbh. Ricochet is so fucking good though, so much more than a spot monkey or simply a high flyer imo. Some of the stuff he does is crazy, but it’s the way he uses a lot of his offence that sets him apart from most Jr’s or high flyers. Really enjoyed this but thought it could have ended a bit earlier. ****1/4*

*Young Bucks & Brian Cage vs. El Generico, Rick Knox & Mystery partner*
Bucks are just awesome dicks. Knox conferring with Generico about how to take on Nick, and then Nick conferring with Matt about how to take on Knox was really funny. Generico playing the FIP is always gonna’ be great, but when you’ve got two guys like The Bucks doing it and being great heels, it’s going to be even better. It was smart too because take out Generico and it’s easy going from then on. Loved when Generico trued to run outside and take a shortcut to get the tag, never seen that before. Bucks taking out Knox and then Generico finally getting the opportunity for the tag was great and a perfect time for Steen to come out. Steen hates Generico, but his current beef is with Cage and The Bucks, so this made sense and if you’re going to do Steen and Generico tagging, this was the perfect time to do it. Crowd loved it, and I marked out for it too. Great moment, but the Package Piledriver/Brainbuster spot actually gave me chills, especially the way Those two acted around each other with caution. Knox stuff was great, and the super kick made me mark like a kid. Loved this. ******

Post match stuff was good too. Put over the fact these two will probably never ever like each other despite putting their differences aside occasionally.

*Michael Elgin vs. Adam Cole*
Didn’t really care for this at all. Especially once I realized Cole wasn’t heeling it up. Just a generic indy match with nothing of note and a bunch of flash once it got past the really good start that felt like a great brawl. Liked the finish too actually. ***** 

Post match was really good. Overall I did enjoy this show a lot more than night 1. I went in with low expectations and that really helped. Ricochet was the star of the tournament for me, he’s so good. Cole would have been if he’d kept up the awesome heel stuff during his matches. Only really note worthy match was the 6 man tag with Steen and Generico which I loved.


----------



## RKing85

Spoiler: BOLA



I'm waiting til Black Friday online shopping to pick up BOLA Night 2, but I can not wait to see the 6 man tag with Rick Knox in it.


----------



## Platt

Ring of Honor began 2003 by entering into new territory and ended it with some of the best wrestlers from Japan gracing the ring, and in-between firmly established ROH as the premier wrestling company on the planet. Whether it be in Strong Style competition or high-flying exhibitions, tag team battles or in championship bouts, Ring of Honor proved itself the home of true no limits wrestling.

This was the year Samoa Joe made the ROH World Title, the year CM Punk broke through, the year AJ Styles excelled, and the year Paul London bid farewell to Ring of Honor. It was the year that Jay & Mark Briscoe began their dominance of tag team wrestling and the year that the Scramble Cage debuted. These 18 matches, many of which have been unavailable for many years, are just a glimpse at the amazing year that 2003 was for Ring of Honor Wrestling. Welcome to "Year Two"...

Disc 1
1. Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson...Revenge On The Prophecy 1/11/03
2. Paul London vs. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki (#1 Contender's Trophy/Triple Threat Match)...One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03
3. Xavier vs. Paul London (ROH Title Match)...One Year Anniversary 2/8/03
4. Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles (ROH Tag Team Title Match)...Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03
5. Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch...Night of the Champions 3/22/03
6. Xavier vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Title Match)...Night of the Champions 3/22/03
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London (2/3 Falls)...The Epic Encounter 4/12/03
8. Paul London vs. Christopher Daniels...Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03
9. AJ Styles vs. Paul London...Night of the Grudges 6/14/03

Disc 2
10. Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff (ROH World Title Match)...Wrestlerave '03 6/28/03
11. Homicide vs. Trent Acid (Fight Without Honor)...Wrestlerave '03 6/28/03
12. Samoa Joe vs. Paul London (ROH World Title Match)...Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03
13. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles...Tradition Continues 10/16/03
14. CM Punk vs. Steve Corino...Empire State Showdown 10/25/03
15. The Backseat Boyz vs. The Carnage Crew vs. Special K vs. Jack Evans & Teddy Hart vs. The SAT (Scramble Cage Match)...Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03
16. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff (ROH Tag Team Title Match)...War of the Wire 11/29/03
17. John Walters vs. Xavier (Fight Without Honor)...Final Battle 2003 12/27/03
18. AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi...Final Battle 2003 12/27/03


----------



## KingKicks

2003 is the only year of ROH that I have got hardly any DVDs of so I'd actually contemplate buying that.


----------



## Platt

The Kevin Steen Interview - 2 Disc Set


Kevin Steen's no holds barred attitude in the ring and on the microphone has made him one of the top performers in pro wrestling today. We sat down with Kevin to talk about his long way to the top of the independent wrestling world. Kevin fully admits that it wasn't easy and he had to claw, scratch and bite a few people along the way.

We talk to Kevin about all the major moments in his career. From his US debut in CZW to his feud with Super Dragon in PWG to his feud with a tennis racket swinging 80's manager in Ring of Honor.

Kevin's passion for wrestling is the reason why he was world champion for Ring of Honor and Pro Wrestling Guerrilla at the same time but it's also the reason why this is a can't miss interview. You have seen KILL STEEN KILL now its time to watch TALK STEEN TALK.


Bonus Matches

Kevin Steen vs. Tommy Dreamer - Pro Wrestling Superstars - 1/28/12
Kevin Steen vs. Sexxy Eddy vs. El Generico vs. Excess 69 - Combat Zone Wrestling - High Stakes 2 - 9/11/04
Kevin Steen vs. Zane Riley - Premiere Wrestling Xperience - Fear The Beard - 8/17/12
Kevin Steen vs. Cedric Alexander - Premiere Wrestling Xperience - There Goes the Neighborhood - 8/18/12
Kevin Steen vs. Matt Hardy - Premiere Wrestling Xperience - Evil Twist of Fate - 10/5/12


----------



## Chismo

ACH is coming to DGUSA for the November tripleshot.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Platt said:


> The Kevin Steen Interview - 2 Disc Set
> 
> 
> Kevin Steen's no holds barred attitude in the ring and on the microphone has made him one of the top performers in pro wrestling today. We sat down with Kevin to talk about his long way to the top of the independent wrestling world. Kevin fully admits that it wasn't easy and he had to claw, scratch and bite a few people along the way.
> 
> We talk to Kevin about all the major moments in his career. From his US debut in CZW to his feud with Super Dragon in PWG to his feud with a tennis racket swinging 80's manager in Ring of Honor.
> 
> Kevin's passion for wrestling is the reason why he was world champion for Ring of Honor and Pro Wrestling Guerrilla at the same time but it's also the reason why this is a can't miss interview. You have seen KILL STEEN KILL now its time to watch TALK STEEN TALK.
> 
> 
> Bonus Matches
> 
> Kevin Steen vs. Tommy Dreamer - Pro Wrestling Superstars - 1/28/12
> Kevin Steen vs. Sexxy Eddy vs. El Generico vs. Excess 69 - Combat Zone Wrestling - High Stakes 2 - 9/11/04
> Kevin Steen vs. Zane Riley - Premiere Wrestling Xperience - Fear The Beard - 8/17/12
> Kevin Steen vs. Cedric Alexander - Premiere Wrestling Xperience - There Goes the Neighborhood - 8/18/12
> Kevin Steen vs. Matt Hardy - Premiere Wrestling Xperience - Evil Twist of Fate - 10/5/12


There's a preview for this?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

JoeRulz said:


> ACH is coming to DGUSA for the November tripleshot.


Good.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Spoiler: PWG BOLA 2012 Night 1 Review



PWG BOLA 2012 - Night 1


2012 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
1. TJ Perkins vs. Joey Ryan - ** 1/2

2012 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
2. Roderick Strong vs. Drake Younger ** 1/2

2012 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
3. Eddie Edwards vs. Kyle O'Reilly - *** 1/4

2012 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
4. B-Boy vs. Brian Cage - ** 3/4

2012 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
5. Ricochet vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen - **** 

2012 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
6. Sami Callihan vs. Willie Mack - *** 1/2

2012 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
7. Adam Cole vs. El Generico - *** 

2012 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
8. Michael Elgin vs. Davey Richards - *** 3/4

Night 1 Overall: 7/10

Undercard was kinda meh. Edwards/O'Reilly was almost *** 1/2 but didn't quite get there. Steen/Ricochet ruled, Callihan/Mack was a hard-hitting match and they were both pissed off and put on a show, and the rematch from one of the best matches of the year was good, but didn't really get going until the last 5 minutes or so, and was nowhere near the quality of their match in ROH. Still a good show. We'll see what happens on Night 2.





Spoiler: PWG BOLA 2012 Night 2 Review



PWG BOLA - Night 2


2012 Battle of Los Angeles Quarter-Final Round Match
1. Sami Callihan vs. TJ Perkins - *** 1/4

2012 Battle of Los Angeles Quarter-Final Round Match
2.Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards - *** 1/2

2012 Battle of Los Angeles Quarter-Final Round Match
3. Brian Cage vs. Michael Elgin - *** 1/2

2012 Battle of Los Angeles Quarter-Final Round Match
4. Ricochet vs. Roderick Strong - *** 1/4 (merely for the fact that it had 2 crazy moves I've never seen in my life)

Six-Man Tag Team Match
5. Team Statutory (Kyle O'Reilly, Davey Richards, & Joey Ryan) vs. B-Boy, Willie Mack, & Drake Younger - ** (comedy match)

2012 Battle of Los Angeles Semi-Final Round Match
6. Sami Callihan vs. Adam Cole - ** 1/2

2012 Battle of Los Angeles Semi-Final Round Match
7. Michael Elgin vs. Ricochet - **** 

Six-Man Tag Team Match
8. Brian Cage & The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. El Generico, Rick Knox, & "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen - *** 1/2

2012 Battle of Los Angeles Final Round Match
9. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin - *** 1/4

Overall: 9/10

One of the best shows of the year, just behind Wrestlemania 28 and PWG DDT 4. Aside from the comedy time-waster and the short Cole/Callihan match, EVERYTHING was good-great. Three *** 1/4 matches, Three *** 1/2 matches, and an awesome match between Elgin and Ricochet. Not sure how I feel about Cole winning, but I guess they're building him up. I like him in Future Shock and I liked his match with O'Reilly from ROH when he was bleeding everywhere, but I haven't really seen enough of his singles matches to have an opinion on how good he really is. Maybe he's a star in the making. At least they're building new stars, unlike another company I know. Amazing show.


----------



## RKing85

CHIKARA King of Trios 2012 Night 3

Sendai/ROH ***1/4
Envoy/FIST ***
Ophidian/Saturyne **1/4
10 team tag **
8 man tag ******
Women's tag ***1/2
Jigsaw/Tadasuke **1/2
Envoy/ROH ****1/4

Best night of the 3 in ring wrestling wise for sure, but still squeezed in an OUTSTANDING comedy match. The finish in Envoy/FIST was just weird. Somebody did something wrong. The 10 team tag had a few too many unknown teams in it for my liking. The 8 man tag was comedy gold. Best comedy match I have ever seen I do believe. The main event was the best CHIKARA match I have seen all year (although I am someone who picks and chooses CHIKARA events to watch, I don't want everything). I know this comes as no surprize to most people, but the Young Bucks are fucking awesome.


----------



## Lane

Just watched the Crist vs Fox ladder match. Fucking hell what a insane amount of insane bumps. Def ranks up there with the PWG ladder match from this year.


----------



## FITZ

Lane said:


> Just watched the Crist vs Fox ladder match. Fucking hell what a insane amount of insane bumps. Def ranks up there with the PWG ladder match from this year.


I was worried for the safety of both guys while watching that match. I don't know how they were able to walk away from it. I've only seen this live but the only way that the PWG ladder match could be more insane would be because there were more guys. For just a 1-on-1 ladder match the amount of incredible spots they took is unbelievable.


----------



## Manu_Styles

*ROH Caged Hostility*

1. *Special Challenge Match:* Jay Lethal vs Adam Page: ***1/2
Really good opener, Lethal starting his Killer Instict push here and he show it during the match working more stiff, Adam Page looked really good and did an SSP to ringside than looked sick.

2. Mike Mondo vs QT Marshall: **
Bland match, it wasn´t their night and the crowd didn´t care also.

3. *Battle Of North Carolina:* The Bravado vs C&C Wrestling Factory: ****1/4
Amazing match, MOTN in my opinion, one of the best tag team matches of the year from ROH hands down.

4. Mike Posey vs Jeff Neal: *1/2
This match was there, it was just a way to have the angle with Steen, Corino & Jacobs.

5. *Tag Team Challenge Match:* WGTT vs HoT: ***-***1/4
Fun match, Haas being a Haashole, Strong working solid, Elgin being a beast and Shelton Benjaming being there.

6. *Proving Ground:* Adam Cole vs Kyle O´Reilly: ***1/2
Really good match, this was different than their match at BITW, with more wrestling and less brawl

7. *Six Men Steel Cage War:* SCUM vs The Briscoes & Rhett Titus: ***3/4-****
Good brawl before enter the cage, blood, crazy spots, your typical ROH caged match that deliver awesome.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

ROH Glory By Honor XI 2012

1. Bravado Brothers vs. Cedric Alexander and Caprice Coleman - *** 1/4
2. Mike Mondo vs Mike Bennett - ***
3. World's Greatest Tag Team vs. BJ Whitmer and Rhett Titus - **
4. Jay Lethal vs. Davey Richards - *** 3/4
5. Rhino vs. Tadarius Thomas - *
6. Adam Cole vs Eddie Edwards - *** 1/4 (very similar to their PWG match - almost too similar)
7. SCUM vs. Briscoes - ***
8. Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin - **** 1/4


----------



## geraldinhio

I'm stuck in two minds to watch King Of The Trios or BOLA? I know either is a safe bet but I'd be more likely to lean towards KOT.

Also has anyone seen Steen's new highspots interview? I can only imagine how great it is. Some much DVD's , so little money especially with ROH throwing out some very good sets too.


----------



## FITZ

I have Steen' shoot downloaded. I feel bad about doing it but I don't have the money to spend $20 to listen to an interview with someone. 

I watched Hero's 6 hour shoot over the last week or so and it was really really good. He's an interesting guy to listen to, he knows what he's talking about when it comes to wrestling, and he didn't hold back when it came to talking about people. He also admitted when things were his fault which I also appreciated. 

The stuff about Quackenbush was really interesting and not all that surprising. I still like Chikara but Quack seems like he would be a tough person to work with or for.


----------



## Platt

If one Kevin Steen shoot isn't enough for you SMV Presents

Mr. Wrestling: The Kevin Steen Story










This is a 4 disc release with a 4.5 hour interview and several of Kevin Steen's best matches.

1. Interview
2. Kevin Steen vs. Samoa Joe - 7/2/04
3. Kevin Steen vs. SeXXXy Eddy vs. Excess69 vs. El Generico - CZW 9/11/04
4. Kevin Steen vs. Damian - IWS 5/28/05
5. Guerrilla Warfare Match: Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon - PWG 12/16/05
6. Kevin Steen vs. Ian Rotten - IWA-MS 4/1/06
7. Kevin Steen, Franky the Mobster, Lufisto & El Generico vs. Joker, Sabian, Ruckus & Robbie Mireno vs. H8 Club & Eddie Kingston - CZW 8/12/06
8. Kevin Steen vs. Jay Briscoe - IWS 9/22/07
9. Kevin Steen & Pac vs. Super Dragon & Davey Richards - wXw 10/28/07
10. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Super Smash Brothers - C4 10/8/08


----------



## Obfuscation

More stories about Quackenbush being tough to work with come out. So weird since he seems to be such a nice guy. I think when he says he takes professional wrestling _very_ seriously, well, he isn't kidding.


----------



## sXeMope

That's the general story for Quack. Every shoot I've seen where he's brought up, he's described as a nice guy who takes wrestling too seriously/hard to work with. Which I understand to a point, He built Chikara from the ground up, and created a very unique product, so it's understandable that he's picky and hard to work with.

I think if I get either Steen shoot, I'm going to buy the SMV one, because it's about twice as long and the match selection seems a lot better IMO


----------



## Genking48

What story did Steen tell that Quack was hard to work with? just watched it and I didn't hear Quack being hard to work with from Steen :S


----------



## THECHAMPION

Yeah he just complained that apparently Quack was using "Don't pull a Steen" as an expression about cursing during shows and bad mouthed him a little because Steen had cursed loudly during a show.

He said he'd like to worth with Chikara in the future (I assume this was taped before the Cibernetico was announced, maybe even before it was planned.)


----------



## Genking48

It didn't think that came as a complain or anything, more like something fun, but in the SMV he seemed to have it fine with Quack.


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> That's the general story for Quack. Every shoot I've seen where he's brought up, he's described as a nice guy who takes wrestling too seriously/hard to work with. Which I understand to a point, He built Chikara from the ground up, and created a very unique product, so it's understandable that he's picky and hard to work with.


Which I can't say is the worst complain you can have. He takes his job/position of his wrestling company too seriously. Better than being a full blown asshole for no reason.


----------



## Chismo

I've lost some respect for Quack after Hero mentioned he doesn't allow his wrestlers to make name for themselves on other places. Which is a shame, because there are few really good guys, like Hallowicked, for example.


----------



## Concrete

When can we stop putting spoiler tags on BOLA stuff?


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> I've lost some respect for Quack after Hero mentioned he doesn't allow his wrestlers to make name for themselves on other places. Which is a shame, because there are few really good guys, like Hallowicked, for example.


I never understood how he does that. Especially when guys have worked elsewhere. So if someone wanted to book The Batiri in PWG for a random example, Quack would say no? How is that possible when knowing the Batiri guys would/should book for themselves? 

I'm honestly lost by this information.


----------



## Chismo

Meh, idk... Judging by Hero's words, they can book themselves elsewhere, but Quack would retaliate by diminishing them, something like that. You gotta have strong personality, like Kingston, Sweeney or Jigsaw.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Yeah Quack is pretty much a control freak of sorts; it prevents a lot of his guys from branching out if you don't stand up to him.
_____________________
*CZW Cerebral
October 13, 2012

Quick Thoughts: A meh show, nothing really stands out but with every CZW show, you're always at least guaranteed storyline progression. Callihan/Parks was nice and tag match + the main event was decent. Hopefully Night of Infamy is better.*

Sami Callihan vs. Pepper Parks - ***
Naveah vs. Cherry Bomb - **
Ruckus vs. Dustin Rayz - N/A (very short)
Greg Excellent vs. Blk Jeez - *3/4
Azreal & Bandido Jr. vs. Devon Moore & Danny Havoc - **
Drew Gulak vs. Latin Dragon - **1/2
Alex Colon vs. Lucky tHURTeen - **1/2
Irish Airborne vs. Rich Swann & ACH - ***
MASADA vs. Necro Butcher - **3/4


----------



## seabs

*Swann & ACH tagging together? Oh god I need to see that and every promotion needs to book them together as a team. If PWG bring them two in together then I'll lose my mind.*


----------



## Chismo

They're booked together for DGUSA...


----------



## seabs

*Yeah but they put ACH with Solider Ant and Arik Cannon.....*


----------



## Chismo

Yes, but there's a Captain's Fall 6-man tag too: Taylor, Gulak and Cassidy vs. Swann, ACH and CIMA.


----------



## Lane

Their CZW promo togeather was amazing.


----------



## Russian Hooligan

ROH Unforgettable 2005:

Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro vs Dunn & Marcos **1/2
Jay Lethal vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Nigel McGuinness vs Davey Andrews ***
Matt Sydal vs Jimmy Rave **3/4
Ricky Reyes vs Derek Dempsey N\A
Roderick Strong vs James Gibson ****1/2
Colt Cabana vs Jack Evans **3/4
Christopher Daniels vs Jimmy Yang ***
Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe ****1/2


PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2012 Night 1:

TJ Perkins vs Joey Ryan **3/4
Roderick Strong vs Drake Younger ***3/4
Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly ***1/2
Brian Cage vs B-Boy ***1/4
Ricochet vs Kevin Steen ****
Sami Callihan vs Willie Mack ***1/2
Adam Cole vs El Generico ***1/2
Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards ****1/4


PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2012 Night 2:

Sami Callihan vs TJ Perkins ***1/4
Adam Cole vs Eddie Edwards ***1/2
Michael Elgin vs Brian Cage ****
Ricochet vs Roderick Strong ***1/2
Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly & Joey Ryan vs B-Boy & Drake Younger & Willie Mack ***1/4 
Adam Cole vs Sami Callihan ***
Michael Elgin vs Ricochet ****
Kevin Steen & El Generico & Rick Knox vs Young Bucks & Brian Cage ***3/4
Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin ***3/4


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Seabs said:


> *Yeah but they put ACH with Solider Ant and Arik Cannon.....*


eyton

Oh no they might...have quality matches.


----------



## Platt

Just finished the HS Steen shoot and I enjoyed what there was but it just feels like there was a whole chunk missing on PWG, they covered how he got there and that's about it.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Who watched Steen's SMV shoot? i want to but it's too damn long (4 hours).


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I saw Steen's recent shoot. I liked it a lot. It was interesting listening to his thoughts on Cornette, Generico, Super Dragon, Corino, Cabana, etc. He seemed really sincere and a chill guy. I made a thread about it with the preview a few days ago, but only one person posted it in.


----------



## FITZ

To address the whole thing with Quack, Hero said that the gimmicks guys get in Chikara make it really hard for them to get over in other companies. He spoke about Frightmare and said that the guy is a good worker but his gimmick doesn't let him develop a personality because Frightmare doesn't even speak English. He basically said that Frightmare is a gimmick that would only work in Chikara. Quack doesn't like it when his guys take booking as other characters outside of Chikara. While some guys are able to get away with it like (GulakANT and Orange errr Fire Ant) for the most part they don't take booking as different characters.

It looks like the company Wrestling is Fun is making this a little easier for some Chikara guys to get more work though. I looked it up and they have guys like the Colony, Mr. Touchdown, and some other familiar names booked there but that's still only one company.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Pretty sure WiF! is affiliated with Chikara too.


----------



## Genking48

EmbassyForever said:


> Who watched Steen's SMV shoot? i want to but it's too damn long (4 hours).


I watched it, it's soo long so even though some of the same subjects are covered in the highspots shoot, then they get so more in dept with it all is how I feel about it.


----------



## Lane

Hey, remember when someone posted some the Hero shoot tidbits? Someone should do the same for the Steen SMV one


----------



## Concrete

_*PWG “BOLA Night 1”
*_*1. TJP vs. Joey Ryan:***
_-Not too hot of an opener
-Joey Ryan is Joey Ryan. Gets heat when he moves his lips but drains life when wrestling_

*2. Roderick Strong vs. Drake Younger:***1/4*
_-This is what you would probably would expect but that isn’t bad
-I love watching Strong wrestle. He chops like a demon and breaks backs.
-Younger knows how to take big moves. Still interesting to see him in PWG
-Strong’s thing where he gets the guy in a torture rack position on the apron and tosses him into the turnbuckle is so brutal
-Fun match with it looking like Strong is going to kill Younger at points_

*3. Eddie Edwards vs. O’Reilly:****
_-This is a match you could have plugged into ROH. Yet this is PWG
-Lacked much uniqueness to it. The one moment where they are both on their heads slapping each other was an exception. And that part was pretty sweet.
-They did manage to have a nice match but it seemed like it dragged and kept going on and on at some point. _

*4. B-Boy vs. Brian Cage: **1/2*
_-Not a good matchup 
-Cage doesn’t carry people and should be put with much better wrestlers to help him grow
-This won’t kill Cage’s momentum but it won’t help
-B-Boy will now probably prevent me from getting excited about his matches from now on
-I don’t know think there was any real story to this match.
-This match was okay. I actually wasn’t offended but it still wasn’t good._

*5. Ricochet vs. Kevin Steen: *****
_-I can understand why some people didn’t like the match but I think a lot of people will really like it
-Early in the match Steen KILLS Ricochet with a powerbomb. I mean FUCK!!!
-I love the commentators making the Ricochet to El Generico references throughout the match
-It looks like the story is going to be Steen killing Ricochet 
-Then there is a muddy middle where Steen bites Ricochet a few times
-Then it switches to Steen just trying to finish Ricochet since Ricochet is proving to get in some offense_

*6. Sami Callihan vs. Willie Mack: ***1/2*
_-Fun as hell
-Sami looks like a psycho in this match…in a good way
-I compare this match between Frankenstein and the Wolf Man. Willie Mack has the raw strength and is damn near impossible to keep down like he is a creation of science. Sami Callihan is wild, crazy and blood thirsty. It’s a metaphor.
-Maybe there isn’t a need for all the stiffness but I enjoy it all the same_

*7. El Generico vs. Adam Cole: ***3/4*
_-Kevin Steen does commentary for this match. It is GOLDEN
-Evil Adam Cole in PWG is going to be too awesome. El Generico being the ultimate babyface makes him the perfect opponent for Cole to show off his heelness in PWG
-There’s a German Suplex spot and may I just say that it is fantastic
-The ending of this match is the best. If you don’t agree that’s okay_

*8. Michael Elgin vs. Davey Richards:**3/4*
_-I didn’t understand this match
-This match had emotionless strike exchanges and name yelling. Win
-I don’t mind lots of MOVEZ. I don’t really get behind it though when there doesn’t seem to be any emotion behind the moves. People may not like Willie Mack for the same reason but for me when they did it you just see the rage in their faces. _
*
OVERALL: By PWG's extremely high standards this would probably be considered a pass. There was only one match that hit the **** mark. That with 3 matches under the *** mark and it wouldn't seem worth watching. Take away that it was PWG though and it was a pretty solid show. You had a couple matches with the dudes beating the piss out of each other with Mack vs. Callihan and Strong vs. Younger. You have a real awesome match where within 3 minutes of the start of the match you aren't sure if a man has died. You get the start of Heel Adam Cole in PWG. It is so much a part of him that heel is capitalized when talking about him. While I was not into the main event at all maybe if I re-watch it down the road I'll see what some others feel or I still won't enjoy it. Weird how the worst parts of the show are the beginning,middle, and end but the stuff between them is very solid. I won't give this show the strongest recommendation, and there are certainly better PWG shows this year, but my thumb is pointing slightly up.*​


----------



## seabs

JoeRulz said:


> Yes, but there's a Captain's Fall 6-man tag too: Taylor, Gulak and Cassidy vs. Swann, ACH and CIMA.


*

I was hoping there was a gap for him on Night 1 with somebody interesting. Chuck's shtick has completely run its course with me now.*


xzeppelinfootx said:


> eyton
> 
> Oh no they might...have quality matches.


*They wont be bad but with all that great talent on them shows I was hoping for a lot better for him.*


----------



## smitlick

> Do you like watching professional wrestling? How does watching it for
> FREE sound?
> 
> Well, Smart Mark Video is excited to announce that we’re
> almost ready to begin airing live internet pay-per-views on our SMV on
> Demand site! First though we’d like to run some vigorous testing to
> ensure that we work out any kinks that may arise before we ask you to
> dish out your hard earned money! So this coming Friday and Saturday
> we’re asking that you head on over to www.SMVod.com and check out the
> FREE offerings we’ve got going on, including a LIVE FREE-PER-VIEW of
> the Wrestling is Fun! event in Allentown, PA!
> 
> On Friday, October 26 at 8PM Eastern Standard Time we’ll be serving up
> 30 minutes of never before seen CHIKARA action from the Road 2 Ruin Fest this past June! We’ll be showing:
> 
> 1) Mr. Touchdown vs. Dragonfly
> 2) Chuck Taylor vs. Saturyne
> 3) Fire Ant/Soldier Ant/Green Ant vs. Ophidian/Los Ice Creams
> 
> You’ll not only get those three matches for free but you’ll be helping
> us work out any last minute kinks we might have before going LIVE the
> next night for the FREE-PER-VIEW! It all goes down this Friday,
> October 26 at 8PM Eastern Standard Time on www.SMVod.com!
> 
> Then on Saturday, October 27 at 7PM Eastern Standard Time we’ll be
> going LIVE from the Wrestling is Fun! event in Allentown, PA! Can’t
> make it to Allentown? No problem! Enjoy the entire event from the
> comfort of your home for FREE! Announced so far:
> 
> 1) Fire Ant & Green Ant vs. Obariyon & Kodama
> 2) UltraMantis Black vs. STIGMA
> 3) Saturyne vs. An opponent to be named
> 4) Jaka vs. Gran Akuma
> 5) Dasher Hatfield vs. assailANT
> 6) Grizzly Redwood vs. Oleg the Usurper
> 7) Mike Quackenbush vs. "Mr. Touchdown" Mark Angelosetti
> 
> Seven big matches, all LIVE and for FREE! All you’ve got to do is
> point your browser to www.SMVod.com at 7:00PM Eastern Standard Time this
> Saturday, October 27 and enjoy the FREE-PER-VIEW! Free wrestling and
> you’ll be helping out your pals at Smart Mark Video? Sounds like a
> win/win to us!
> 
> If you experience any issues during either night please let us know!
> Tweet us at @smartmarkvideo or email us at [email protected]!
> That’s all we ask of you for these two evenings of free pro wrestling!
> We want to get this whole internet pay-per-view thing right and we
> can’t do it without your help and patience!
> 
> For more information on Wrestling is Fun! check out their website at www.wrestlingisfun.org!
> For more information on Smart Mark Video and SMV on Demand check out
> our websites at www.SmartMarkVideo.com and www.SMVod.com!


Figured I'd post this for people who don't get the SMV emails


----------



## FITZ

Well I'll be at work for all of those shows. Probably would have been doing other stuff at that time anyway too. If you don't have much going on seeing Touchdown/Quack for free is a pretty awesome deal.


----------



## ShinyaNaKano56

Guys...I still have some ROH dvd's for sale! There are some good titles at a nice price, since almost all these dvd's are out of print from years! There is also one XPW DVD and one IWA-MS DVD.

*ROH*
Midnight Express Reunion 17,50 € (about 23 $ or 14 £)
Weekend Of Thunder Night 2 17,50 € (about 23 $ or 14 £)
The Best Of Samoa Joe Vol.1 - World Champion (New Sealed) 20 € (about 26 $ or 16 £)
The Best Of Samoa Joe Vol.2 - The Champ Is Here (New Sealed) 30 € (about 39 $ or 24,5 £) 

*XPW*
Lizzy Borden Xposed - Uncensored! 17,50 € (about 23 $ or 14 £)

*IWA-MS*
Volcano Girls 17,50 € (about 23 $ or 14 £)

I accept only *Paypal*, and *the prices shown here include shipping costs everywhere in the world!!!!*

*If you buy more than 1 DVD, you'll get a discount of 20% on the price of any other DVD you'll buy*, except for the first one.

Example: You buy Lizzy Borden Xposed for 17,50 € and Volcano Girls for the same price...well the 2nd one will be discounted at a price of 14 €


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Caged Hostility 2012 Review:*

*1. Special Challenge Match: Jay Lethal vs Adam Page: ***1/4*
_Really good opener, Lethal looked like a totall bad ass here and some chops were stiff. The SSP from the apron was insane. Adam Page looked like someone who can be a good addition to the midcard, would love to see more of him._

*2. Mike Mondo vs QT Marshall: *3/4*
_These two just didn't cliked. The match started pretty good but then it became boring_.

*3. Battle Of North Carolina: The Bravado vs C&C Wrestling Factory: ***3/4-*****
_Great match, i'm not giving this full four stars since i didn't liked some parts in the match but still really good and best C&C match so far_. 

*4. Mike Posey vs Jeff Neal: N/R*
_Skipped and from what Kevin Kelly said in the post-match Steve Corino went in the middle of the match so it's not worth a watch. _

*5. Tag Team Challenge Match: WGTT vs HoT: ***1/2*
_Haas and Strong were incredible, esepcially Haas. Enjoyed the match when Elgin and Benjamin were in the ring, a future house show match between them can be pretty good IMO. Everyone needs to see the pre-match stuff and Haas licking his fucking spit was gross (Haas spat on the ropes, his spit stayed there, he went to the ropes and licked it). I'm thinking about putting this on my avatar/sig but it's too disgusting_ :lol: 

- Davey Richards' new theme song was awesome and his promo was good too.

*6. Proving Ground: Adam Cole vs Kyle O´Reilly: ***3/4*
_Really good match - what you should expect from these two. Wonder what they are going to do with Richards and O'Reilly._

*7. Six Men Steel Cage War :SCUM vs The Briscoes & Rhett Titus: ***1/2-***3/4 * 
_Really entertaining brawl, i wish it was longer. We need to see Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen at some point, do it at 11th Anniversary Show, they already missed King/Benjamin dream match so i hope this won't happen here too._

Great show with hot crowd and of course - Steve Corino on commentary. you know you can't miss this.


----------



## Chismo

> they already missed King/Benjamin dream match


:Bischoff


----------



## EmbassyForever

Well since i strated watching ROH at BITW11 the match i always wanted to see was King vs Benjamin. Maybe i did went too far with calling this a dream match lol but yeah i'd love to see this match in the future.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*AAW Reign of Violence 2012

Quick Thoughts: A pretty decent show, nothing blowaway but consistent. Elgin/Emerson was nice as was Sami/BJ, Silas/ACH and the ME (I'm" still not seeing the ACH hype). Don't know where they're going with this new stable but we'll see, this may be an opportunity to make some of those guys bigger stars within the AAW bubble.*

Shane Hollister vs. Mr. Miller- **
Davey Vega vs. Danny Daniels- **
The CLASH vs. Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine- **1/4
Michael Elgin vs. Jesse Emerson- ***1/4
Cabana, Iron & Lawrence vs. Beck & Irish Airborne- *1/4
Darin Corbin vs. Tweek Phoenix- N/A (Keith Walker!!! :mark
Sami Callihan vs. BJ Whitmer- ***1/4
Silas Young vs. ACH- ***
Arik Cannon & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Zero Gravity- ***

EDIT:
I'll have AAW Defining Moment 2012 up later.


----------



## KingCrash

*AAW - Defining Moment 2012*


Cameron Skyy vs. Mr. Miller - **1/4

Zero Gravity (Brett Gakiya & CJ Esparza) vs. Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) - ***

Lamar Titan vs. Isaias Velazquez - **

Marion Fontaine vs. Tweek Phoenix - *

Colt Cabana vs. Jesse Emerson - **1/2

Sami Callihan & BJ Whimter vs. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly - ***3/4

Danny Daniels vs. Lil Waylon - DUD

Markus Crane vs. Trevor Court vs. Mason Beck vs. Austin Mannix vs. Davey Vega vs. MsChif - *

Shane Hollister vs. ACH - ***1/4

*AAW Heavyweight Title - I Quit Match*
Silas Young vs. Michael Elgin - **3/4


_Up and down show, while the big tag match and Hollister/ACH delivered on the whole between the sub-par filler the main event was easily the worst match Elgin and Young have had. Elgin trying to get loose did grind the match to an uncomfortable halt but for an I Quit match and an end to Young's long reign it just felt like an average match._​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*AAW Defining Moment 2012

Quick Thoughts: This was another decent show from AAW. The undercard didn't really impress but Sami/BJ vs. Team Ambition was really good and ACH/Hollister was solid as well. The main event was disappointing as to be expected which is a shame considering Silas's run as champion; these types of matches just don't work on the indies.*

Cameron Skyy vs. Mr. Miller- **
Irish Airborne vs. Zero Gravity- **3/4
Lamar Titan vs. Isaias Velazquez- **1/4
Tweek Phoenix vs. Marion Fontaine- *3/4
Colt Cabana vs. Jesse Emerson- **1/2
Callihan & Whitmer vs. Team Ambition- ***3/4
Danny Daniels vs. Lil Waylon- DUD
Crane vs. Vega vs. Mannix vs. Court vs. Beck vs. MsChif- **
ACH vs. Shane Hollister- ***1/4
Silas Young vs. Michael Elgin (I Quit Match)- **3/4


----------



## flag sabbath

PWG are taking pre-orders for Sells Out 3 & The Many Adventures Of El Generico.


----------



## EmbassyForever

The Many Adventures of El Generico



> Disc One
> Free Admission (Just Kidding) - November 13, 2004
> 1. El Generico vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen
> 
> Beyond the Thunderdome - March 18, 2006
> 2. El Generico & Quicksilver vs. Arrogance ("Photogenic" Chris Bosh & Scott Lost)
> 
> 2006 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 3 - September 3, 2006
> 3. CIMA vs. El Generico
> 
> All Star Weekend 4 - Night 2 - October 18, 2006
> 4. El Generico vs. "The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC
> 
> Giant-Sized Annual #4 - July 29, 2007
> 5. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. PAC & Roderick Strong
> 
> Giant-Sized Annual #4 - July 29, 2007
> 6. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico
> 
> 2007 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 3 - September 3, 2007
> 7. El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness
> 
> Express Written Consent - February 21, 2009
> 8. El Generico vs. Kenny Omega
> 
> Threemendous II - July 31, 2009
> 9. 2 Skinny Black Guys (El Generico & Human Tornado) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)
> 
> Disc 2
> Guerre Sans Frontières - September 4, 2009
> 1. El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi
> 
> Speed of Sound - August 28, 2009
> Reseda Street Fight
> 2. El Generico vs. Chuck Taylor
> 
> 2009 Battle of Los Angeles - November 21, 2009
> 3. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)
> 
> Kurt Russellreunion - January 30, 2010
> 4. El Generico vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger
> 
> Seven - July 30, 2010
> Three-Way Guerrilla Warfare Match
> 5. ¡Peligro Abejas! (El Generico & Paul London) vs. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)
> 
> The Curse of Guerrilla Island - October 9, 2010
> 6. El Generico vs. Ricochet
> 
> 2011 Battle of Los Angeles - August 20, 2011
> 7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico
> 
> Steen Wolf - November 22, 2011
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Ladder Match
> 8. El Generico vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen


PWG Sells Out 3



> Disc One
> Are You Adequately Prepared to Rock? - October 4, 2003
> 1. The Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark Briscoe) vs. B-Boy & Super Dragon
> 
> Zombies Shouldn't Run - August 6, 2005
> 2. Quicksilver vs. Super Dragon
> 
> 2006 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 2 - September 2, 2006
> 3. Arrogance ("Photogenic" Chris Bosh & Scott Lost) vs. The Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark Briscoe) vs. B-Boy & Homicide
> 
> All Star Weekend V - Night 1 - August 27, 2007
> 4. El Generico vs. "The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC
> 
> 2007 Battle of Los Angeles - Night 3 - September 2, 2007
> 5. Claudio Castagnoli vs. "The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC
> 
> European Vacation II: Germany - October 28, 2007
> 6. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico
> 
> Life During Wartime - July 6, 2008
> 7. The Dynasty (Scott Lost & Joey Ryan) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. KAZMA & MIYAWAKI
> 
> Express Written Consent - February 21, 2009
> 8. Paul London & The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. The Dynasty International (Karl Anderson, Scott Lost, & Joey Ryan)
> 
> Disc 2
> DDT4 (2009) - May 22, 2009
> 1. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)
> 
> Threemendous II - July 31, 2009
> 2. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong
> 
> Speed of Sound - August 28, 2009
> 3. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. The Dynasty International (Karl Anderson & Joey Ryan)
> 
> Guerre Sans Frontières - September 4, 2009
> 4. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero
> 
> Against the Grain - October 2, 2009
> 5. El Generico vs. Chris Hero
> 
> 2009 Battle of Los Angeles - November 21, 2009
> 6. Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong
> 
> Kurt Russellreunion - January 30, 2010
> 7. Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong vs. Rob Van Dam
> 
> Disc 3
> As The Worm Turns - February 27, 2010
> 1. Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards
> 
> Titannica - April 10, 2010
> 2. The Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark Briscoe) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)
> 
> Seven - July 30, 2010
> Three-Way Guerrilla Warfare Match
> 3. ¡Peligro Abejas! (El Generico & Paul London) vs. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)
> 
> 2010 Battle of Los Angeles - September 5, 2010
> 4. Chris Hero vs. Akira Tozawa
> 
> Cyanide: A Loving Tribute to Poison - December 11, 2010
> 5. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen vs. Akira Tozawa
> 
> DDT4 (2011) - November 1, 2008
> 6. American Wolves (Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)
> 
> All Star Weekend 8 - Night 1 - May 27, 2011
> 7. El Generico & Ricochet vs. Nightmare Violence Connection (Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa)


----------



## Chismo

:mark:

The only bad thing is they put the 3-Way GW on both sets.


----------



## musdy

Great sets but I have a lot of those shows.


----------



## Platt

In May of 2004, at an event dubbed "Generation Next" because of its intent to give a new generation of wrestlers a chance to shine, four men took it upon themselves to crash the party and change the landscape of Ring of Honor. Led by Alex Shelley, the group took the name Generation Next for themselves and thus began the ROH careers of Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, and Jack Evans. Going into battle against foes such as The Briscoes & CM Punk, and even assualting legends like Ricky Steamboat, the quartet initally chose to take their spots but over time, with the addition of Matt Sydal, they earned their stripes with both the ROH faithful and the locker room as well. 

GenNext was a unit that launched five men straight into the spotlight, led one man to the ROH World Title, and in this 2-Disc DVD collection, containing 17 matches as well as key moments in their genesis, witness the Rise of Generation Next...

Disc 1
1. Roderick Strong, Austin Aries, & Jack Evans vs. Special K...Generation Next 5/22/04
2. Alex Shelley vs. Hydro (Jay Lethal)...Generation Next 5/22/04
3. Generation Next (Aries, Shelley, Strong, & Evans) vs. The Briscoe Brothers, John Walters, & Jimmy Rave...Generation Next 5/22/04
4. Alex Shelley, Roderick Strong, & Austin Aries vs. Matt Stryker, Jimmy Rave, & John Walters...World Title Classic 6/12/04
5. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Izzy & Dixie...ROH Reborn Completion 7/17/04
6. Clip of Generation Next attacking CM Punk & Ricky Steamboat...ROH Reborn Completion 7/17/04
7. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans vs. John Walters, Matt Stryker, & Jimmy Jacobs w/ Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat...Death Before Dishonor II Night 1 7/23/04
8. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. John Walters & Matt Stryker...Death Before Dishonor II Night 2 7/24/04
9. Austin Aries vs. CM Punk...Glory By Honor III 9/11/04
10. Austin Aries, Alex Shelley & Jack Evans vs. CM Punk, Ace Steel & Jimmy Jacobs with Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat (Six Man Tag Team War)...ROH Gold 10/15/04
11. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CM Punk & Ace Steel (No DQ Match)...Weekend of Thunder Night 2 11/6/04

Disc 2
12.. Clip of Generation Next turning on Alex Shelley after Roderick Strong & Alex Shelley vs. CM Punk & Steve Corino...Final Battle 2004 12/26/04
13. Clip of Austin Aries winning the ROH World Title...Final Battle 2004 12/26/04
14. Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley...Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 2/26/05
15. Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley (ROH World Title Match)...Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05
16. Highlights of Roderick Strong vs. Alex Shelley...Final Showdown 5/13/05
17. Roderick Strong vs. Alex Shelley...New Frontiers 6/4/05
18. Pre-match Shelley promo and closing minutes of Aries & Strong vs. Shelley & Fast Eddie...The Homecoming 7/23/05
19. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries induct Matt Sydal into Generation Next...Redemption 8/12/05
20. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Abyss...Redemption 8/12/05
21. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Abyss (No DQ Match)...Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05
22. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss & Prince Nana...Vendetta 11/5/05
23. Generation Next vs. The Embassy...Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05


----------



## Matt_Yoda

That GenNext set is mine, been wanting one forever since the older one was so rare to find.

I would get the PWG sets, but I already own all of their old shows from 2003 to 2009 so it'd be kind of pointless lol.


----------



## KingCrash

That PWG Generico set looks awesome, might be even better then his ROH comp. Certainly the best guy they could start out with if they're going to do single wrestler comps now.


----------



## Chismo

*Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero (CZW, Out With The Old, In With The New)*

_"Loser Leaves Town". The best match I've ever seen from CZ-DUB. The hate rivalry between King and Hero is very well documented, plus this is a match with big fucking stakes, so the shit is on. The in-ring introductions felt huge. There was almost no big, high-impact moves, 95% of the match is hard slapping, knocking, forearms, elbows and King yelling “motherfucker” at Hero all the time. Damn, it was so great to watch. The match was reeking of uncontrollable hatred, such a great storytelling here. This is a must watch slugfest for every Kingston and Hero fan._
*Rating: ****3/4*


----------



## jawbreaker

BOLA night 2 should be eternal proof that anyone who says PWG isn't great because it "doesn't have storylines" is a fucking moron. That tag match (you know which tag match) was beautiful and just a total fucking masterpiece. Tournament final was cool too. But Sami Callihan blows, just an unforgivably terrible wrestler.


----------



## RKing85

Dragon Gate USA: Uprising

Mochizuki/Tozawa ***
Akuma/Dux **1/4
Jacobs/Moxley **1/2
Doi and Pac/Quack and jigsaw ***1/2
CIMA and Kid/YAMATO and Shingo ****
Hulk/Yoshino ***1/2

In SHOCKING news.....another excellent Dragon Gate USA show. The Toronto audience will always add to a show, wether it be 15,000 in the ACC or 500 at a convention centre. This is a show where the storylines really added to the matches. Nothing offensive at all on this card. CIMA and Kid especially had their working shoes on for this show. I thought the main event easily could have gone another 4-6 minutes.


----------



## musdy

Omega is making his PWG return!!



> Kenny Omega and El Generico will now face the Young Bucks at Failure to Communicate!


----------



## EmbassyForever

musdy said:


> Omega is making his PWG return!!


:shocked::cheer::mark::mark:

Can't wait


----------



## KingKicks

I'll probably skip on Sells Out vol. 3. Got so many of the matches already.

The Generico set however I'm contemplating getting.


----------



## Chismo

musdy said:


> Omega is making his PWG return!!


:cheer :cheer :cheer

Omega and Generico teaming is even better than Golden Lovers...


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Beyond Wrestling "Back in Flesh 2011"

Quick Thoughts: This was a solid show from BW. Nothing blowaway, but easy to sit through and a lot of the talent got a chance to showcase themselves in some form or another.*

#KOA vs. Submission Squad- **3/4
Aeroform vs. Sex Bob-ombs- **3/4
Dave Cole vs. Jack Verville- **1/2
WWA4 All Stars vs. Team TREMENDOUS vs. Lifestyles of the Rich & Famous vs. Jollyville Fuck-its- **3/4
Johnny Gargano vs. Jonny Mangue- ***
Chase Burnett vs. Jarek 1:20 vs. KJ Crush vs. Maserati Rick- ***1/2
Davey Richards vs. Johnny Gargano- ***1/2
Tony Kozina vs. Nick Talent- *1/4
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Mark Angel- **3/4
AR Fox vs. RD Evans (No Disqualification Match)- ***3/4
Davey Richards vs. Jonny Mangue- ***1/4
__________________________

Chris Hero vs. Ego Fantastico [CZW Lines in the Sand 2010]- ***3/4
Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black [Tag Wars 2010]- ****
John Hennigan vs. Robert "Ego" Anthony [R-Pro Fair Warning 2012]- **
Matt Hardy vs. Kevin Steen [PWX An Evil Twist of Fate 2012]- ***1/4


----------



## Manu_Styles

Can you explain why you disliked Anthony vs Henningan? I read really good reviews about the match and was thinking about buying that show to watch it.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Manu_Styles said:


> Can you explain why you disliked Anthony vs Henningan? I read really good reviews about the match and was thinking about buying that show to watch it.


Sure, my primary issue with this match was pacing. There was a LOT of stalling which really broke the flow of the match and the excessive restholds didn't help much; the match was 30+ minutes which made the flaws stand out so that by the time the finishing stretch came I was zoned out. Wasn't a bad match at all, just... boring. Both guys are too talented and are capable of much better.

Here you can watch it for yourself:


----------



## KingCrash

musdy said:


> Omega is making his PWG return!!


Was looking forward to Generico/Swann but you can't turn down Generico/Omega vs. The Bucks. Wonder what Strong, Edwards and Swann are doing now.


----------



## Platt

Strong vs Swann & Elgin is doing double duty and facing Edwards as well and the triple threat main.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Man Up 2007 Review:*

*Four Corner Survival*
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero: ***3/4

Rocky Romero vs. Matt Cross: **1/2

Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards: ***1/2

Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong: ****

*ROH World Championship match* 
Takeshi Morishima(c) vs. Bryan Danielson: ****1/2

*Ladder War for the ROH World Tag Team Championship* 
The Briscoe Brothers(c) vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico: ****3/4


----------



## Matt_Yoda

The 1st EVOLVE Champion to be decided @ WreslteCon!


----------



## Genking48

I still don't understand why they need a title:

1. Isn't it all about the points and stuff, I mean was that not what made EVOLVE different from all the other promotions out there?
2. Isn't the Open The Freedom? Gate title already being defended there so many times it's almost like the title?


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Tinkerbell said:


> I still don't understand why they need a title:
> 
> 1. Isn't it all about the points and stuff, I mean was that not what made EVOLVE different from all the other promotions out there?
> 2. Isn't the Open The Freedom? Gate title already being defended there so many times it's almost like the title?


I'll try to answer these the best I can.

1. That's true, but people were criticizing Gabe/EVOLVE because the talent didn't have anything to fight for; they thought that not having a title made the W/L system useless. I don't believe a plan was ever there to incorporate an EVOLVE title until people started riding Gabe which leads me to...

2. My original argument and the same Gargano used against Davis @ EVOLVE 17. Gargano is the top guy and holds DGUSA's top title, now if DGUSA/EVOLVE were still separate promotions then I wouldn't have had a problem with this but they merged both promotions together so there isn't a real need for it unless they'll use it to build someone new and have it exclusively defended on EVOLVE shows; which is what I am hoping they go for.


----------



## seabs

*Omega/Generico vs Bucks should be awesome. Omega is unbelievably improved since the last time he was in PWG. Sucks Generico/Swann is off but I trust we'll get it again sooner rather than later. SMH @ Elgin of all people pulling double duty. Should have just added Eddie to Davey/Sami or Strong/Swann. Strong/Swann has the potential to be great though if they dont trade moves too much.*


----------



## jawbreaker

Davey/Sami might be the first PWG match in four years that I refuse to sit through. can't imagine if they added Eddie to that.


----------



## seabs

*Well if anything involving them is gonna suck then best to have one match than 2. Plus a 3 way spotfest is generally more entertaining than a singles spotfest full of pop ups.*


----------



## Chismo

I'm looking forward to Sami/Davey, mainly because it's happening in Reseda and I love Sami and his wrestling-on-coke style. It should be entertaining in a silly way. But, I'm worried about Davey yet again, because just moments ago I was watching their match from AAW (my first match from that fed), and while it turned out to be a good match in the end, Davey completely killed it's MOTYC potential with his stupid cocksucking wrestling. He has become a totally emotionless, dull and going-through-motions "wrestler".

And Jon Davis for the EVOLVE Champion, please.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

JoeRulz said:


> I'm looking forward to Sami/Davey, mainly because it's happening in Reseda and I love Sami and his wrestling-on-coke style. It should be entertaining in a silly way. But, I'm worried about Davey yet again, because just moments ago I was watching their match from AAW (my first match from that fed), and while it turned out to be a good match in the end, Davey completely killed it's MOTYC potential with his stupid cocksucking wrestling. He has become a totally emotionless, dull and going-through-motions "wrestler".
> 
> And Jon Davis for the EVOLVE Champion, please.


If it isn't Davis, Fox or Sami then it doesn't make sense. Them along with Gargano have been Gabe's most invested guys (discounting Moxley) so they make the most sense really, but yeah my money is definitely on Davis since he's been the most vocal about it. Just imagine Davis as a big monster heel champion, destroying his opponents and stacking his win record in the process.


----------



## Chismo

...and a young, promising babyface dethroning him.

Btw, Sami got squashed on Raw's dark match last night, so I'm not sure about his Indy future...


----------



## Matt_Yoda

JoeRulz said:


> ...and a young, promising babyface dethroning him.
> 
> Btw, Sami got squashed on Raw's dark match last night, so I'm not sure about his Indy future...


Exactly.

And not surprised at all at the tryout, my money's been on Sami signing this year or next year to either WWE or TNA. With that said, Davis's heel turn is perfect timing in that sense.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Random rewatch: El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kevin Steen & Steve Corino double chain match from GBH IX

I'll award this match ***3/4. It was on the edge of greatness and the first 10-15 minutes were great. The chains were used in logical spots and logical ways instead of just being spots and it was awesome...but once Colt got bound to the ropes it was a snoozefest pretty much the rest of the match. Post match antics were A+ though.


----------



## DarloKid

that generico set PWG are releasing looks awesome


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> Btw, Sami got squashed on Raw's dark match last night, so I'm not sure about his Indy future...


holy crap. omgomgomg. This means I really have to see him live before any major signings occur.



DarloKid said:


> that generico set PWG are releasing looks awesome


:mark:

About damn time. Shove all of his matches onto a set and now I have no reason to invest in every PWG show.

On topic of EVOLVE: Jon Davis as their potential champ? Really? Well, that's not gonna make me want to get more into their promotion. I'll simply keep up with the same 3 guys and that's all.


----------



## Russian Hooligan

ROH Glory By Honor XI:

Bravado Brothers vs Cedric Alexander & Caprice Coleman ***
Mike Mondo vs Mike Bennett **3/4
World's Greatest Tag Team vs BJ Whitmer & Rhett Titus **
Jay Lethal vs Davey Richards ****1/4
Rhino vs Tadarius Thomas *
Adam Cole vs Eddie Edwards ***1/2
SCUM vs Briscoes ***
Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin ****1/2


----------



## Concrete

Failure to Communicate has gone from being what I thought might be a pass from PWG, something that doesn't usually happen, to a much, MUCH, bigger event with the inclusion of Kenny Omega/El Generico vs. The Young Bucks. That match alone makes me want to pre-order this show right now. This match could either be phenomenal or break down into the craziest spotfest known to man. I am sold on either situation.

Now Roderick Strong vs. Rich Swann isn't as appealing as Swann vs. Generico but any match with Generico is more appealing. This match could steal the show though. It probably won't but it still has the potential to be an awesome midcard match with Strong just killing Swann. 

Then we have Elgin vs. Edwards. Meh? I don't see the point why they put Elgin against Edwards.


----------



## KingCrash

Edwards vs. Elgin just seems like a match where they said "Look Eddie, we're glad that you flew out here and sorry to change you're match, so we'll give you a decent match instead of someone like Joey Ryan or Ryan Taylor."

And Jon Davis could be a monster running through the roster, but like Hailsabin said he really doesn't excite me as the top guy and for a potential champ his matches in EVOLVE/DGUSA have been so up and down.


----------



## jawbreaker

serious question: does anyone else find Michael Elgin immensely frustrating? like, he's had some really good matches against guys who aren't very good (Davey Richards! in 2012! in ROH!) but he's also had some really bad matches against guys who are very good (Finlay, Adam Cole) and some downright horrific matches, albeit with horrible people (Charlie Haas). but most of the time when I watch him it seems like he has some idea of how to make a match interesting, he's done an excellent job of making that spinning powerbomb into a legit finisher, and his finishing stretches are generally fun, but I almost never actually get caught up in his matches. I can't pinpoint what problems I have with his work, really. The best guess I have is that despite him being theoretically a power heel he's at his best when he's working from the bottom because he's pretty good at long-term selling and excellent at building to a finisher that feels like the culmination of his offense, which of course doesn't suit his character. it's weird, I guess: even though I like a lot of what he does and I don't really think he's bad, I never get excited to see him wrestle, ever, and when I see he's in the next match my reaction is usually pretty similar to what it is for Eddie Edwards or Ryan Taylor, even though he's clearly not Eddie Edwards or Ryan Taylor in terms of in-ring ability.

so yeah, thoughts?


----------



## smitlick

Just finished the Highspots shoot with Kevin Steen

- He starts the interview with a Kane mask on and action figures of JYD and Konnan
- First impression of El Generico was that he was fucking nuts
- Steen & Generico were flown in for PWG the first time and their flights were covered but they did the show for free.
- Generico was the Weapon of Mask Destruction at ROH Final Battle 2004
- The Mr Wrestling nickname came from IWS where he chose to wrestle instead of using weapons
- The original ideas for the Steen/Corino vs Generico/Cabana feud were that Steen was first going to team with Nigel but Nigel left for WWE/TNA and then Roderick Strong but he didn't think it was the right time to turn Strong heel even though they did a month later.
- Steve Corino only joined the feud after Corino emailed Pearce asking if there was a spot available for Corino to return in.
- Cornette doesn't like Steen and it goes both ways.
- After Davey's Highspots Interview, Steen called Davey and they sorted out their differences. 
- Gabe used to send DVDs of the ROH shows to Lance Storm for Lance to critique and the wrestlers would be emailed what Lance thought of their matches. 
- And whats already been discussed about Quack having issues with Steen swearing and using the term "Don't pull a Steen".

And I just listed it on eBay for those interested.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170930904514#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## Obfuscation

Generico & Steen had the MOTN on their debut PWG show and it was done for no money at all. That's the life of being an indie BOSS.

Oh, and to throw my two cents into the Elgin scenario. To sum it up in all aspects of the guy, it really comes down to me not caring about what he does. Hate to give such a short, mediocre answer in response to the paragraph put out by jawbreaker, but that's all I have. Never found a hook to get behind the guy. So the sporadic give and take he has with various opponents is something I can't ponder myself. Never know what you'll get from him.


----------



## Russian Hooligan

PWG Threemendous III:

Joey Ryan vs Famous B **3/4
Roderick Strong vs TJ Perkins ***3/4
RockNESS Monsters vs Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor **3/4
Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards ***1/2
Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack ***3/4
B-Boy vs Drake Younger ****
Michael Elgin vs Sami Callihan ***1/2
Super Smash Brothers vs Young Bucks vs Future Shock ****3/4

Great show


----------



## Chismo

1. *1st Round*: Joey Ryan vs. TJ Perkins

_Your typical Joey Ryan opener with a promo and a decent wrestling. No complaints here. The right guy went over._

**1/2


2. *1st Round*: Roderick Strong vs. Drake Younger

_This was very cool. Roddy working like a tough monster again (TJP on TIII), hopefully Dragon keeps him booking that way. He’s great in dishing out some brutal punishment, and Drake is an ideal guy to take a BEATING. Damn, this was so fucking sweet. Nice to see Drake being over with the Reseda fans._

***1/2


3. *1st Round*: Eddie Edwards vs. Kyle O’Reilly

_Good match. I can see why some hated this, but the constant back-and-forth schtick was done well here, and the TKO finish rocked. _

***


4. *1st Round*: Brian Cage vs. B-Boy

_This was mostly really average, but the strong finishing stretch helped a lot. Good stuff overall._

***


5. *1st Round*: Kevin Steen vs. Ricochet

_Now we’re talking! I loved the story about Ricochet being Dicochet, a cockier version of El Generico, so Steen has to be very careful. There was a lot of psychology from Ricochet at the beginning – every time Steen tries something, he just jumps and blocks it quickly like a cat. It worked until Steen caught him off guard and fucking KILLED him with the Powerbomb. That was sick… And he did it again later in the match! The story was about Steen being mad and trying to punish Ricochet and his cocky ass, I loved it. There was your obligatory Brian Cage interference, of course, it was done well, and there was your first shocking outcome of the evening. Great match and the MOTN. I’m sure it will be more appreciated when people look back at this show down the road._

******


6. *1st Round*: Willie Mack vs. Sami Callihan

_Two guys knocking the shit out of each other and trying to move to the next round. Very simple and effective. Sami’s psycho character work was very strong as usual, and Willie was in his usual Reseda Hero mode. It all worked. I really dug the Puro finish where Sami just kept throwing lariats at Willie until he dropped dead._

***1/2


7. *1st Round*: El Generico vs. Adam Cole

_Fuck yeah! Right from the start Cole is showing everyone he’s not the pretty guy from Future Shock this time. No, no, no – he’s one evil, cunning motherfucker now! Which means Steen automatically loves him, especially against Generico. I’ve actually watched this match two times, because after the first watch, I realized the match is filled with small and powerful things that make it really great. Cole’s character work was immense, and the match finish seriously rocked. God, this was awesome… Right behind Steen/Ricochet at the MOTN scale._

******


8. *1st Round*: Davey Richards vs. Michael Elgin

_The worst match of the night. Yes, worse than the opener, because at least you had Ryan’s antics and psychology there, combined with TJP’s ninja skills. This? This was solid, I admit, but it was an abomination of a main event, and I don’t know why Dragon booked this as the last match, especially with the 2011 winner Generico on the card. Anyway, this was your typical Davey Richards jerkfest. Elgin was trying, he showed some emotions, but Davey managed to nix it every damn time. Davey is fucking horrible nowadays, and he can’t structure a compelling match to save his life. He’s just a dull, boring, repetitive, going-through-motions, cocksucking, emotionless worm drinking his own kool aid. If he plans to stay in this painful and terrible face mode, I wish he retires right now. Fuck him! He managed to suck out any possible emotion out of the match, it was so boring and… totally meh. Sure, there was a lot of cool moves, but we all need something deeper to be entertained. I’m not denying the match’s success, because the crowd was having a really good time (although I noticed a lot of them sitting on their hands, I felt their pain), but this was just not good. The worst PWG match in 2012._

**


This was a good show, but would be great with a stronger main event. I know we’re all used to PWG’s mega high standards, but this was pretty strong too. Two ****** matches on a card is always damn nice. There was a lot of good, consistent wrestling, up until the painfully average main event. Shame. Steen/Ricochet and Generico/Cole rocked, a lot of fun there. Roddy/Drake and Willie/Sami were both very good matches, and so on… Nothing really bad, but again – the main event almost destroyed everything for this viewer, but I’m not letting fucking Davey Richards ruin what was the enjoyable show for me. Overall, thumbs up for this show. Btw, I saw few guys complaining about “the lack of depth” in matches, and how everyone was just “trading moves”, and while I understand those complaitnts (I don’t agree, though), I’d also like to point at something else – this is a simple tornament storytelling where you have guys fighting each other to reach a next round. Nothing wrong with that, IMO. Also, this is not AJPW, this is not Tana/Shinskay/Nagata, this is not Laughter7/Inoue, because these guys almost have no history together, there’s no backstories in matches, they can’t make callbacks, they can’t remind us on their past together. It is what it is, what can you do… Now, if Dragon had booked, let’s say, Steen/Mack, Cole/O’Reilly, Roddy/Eddie, Drake/Sami or Steen/Cage, I’m sure some things would’ve played out differently, but whatever…


----------



## flag sabbath

From what I've seen of Elgin, he has zero connection with the audience. I mean, folks are bound to dig his physical presence and teeth-rattling strikes & power moves, but when it comes to charisma & intangibles the guy's a vacuum.

I was front row for his PCW match with Bubblegum & heading in all I wanted to see was our local cowardly chav heel get his head ripped off. By the end of the match I was stoked at the upset 'cos Bubs had worked his arse off to engage & entertain us, while Elgin was just kind of there.

On a related note, PCW's December show features Elgin vs. Edwards. I'm not expecting much more than movez, but a rowdy drunken crowd might lift it.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*PWG DDT4 2010 Review

Quick Thoughts: Saw this laying on the floor so I said why not lol; I can't remember off top but I believe this is the last PWG show I saw before I stop following the promotion (excusing KRRIII). Still holds up as a very consistent show, lots of fun tags with a great Bucks/Cutlers match and Hero putting Bonham over big time. Could've done without seeing Tozawa's bare ass lol but yeah a very good show.*

The Young Bucks vs. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome Robinson- ***
Scott Lost & Chucky T vs. Peligro Abejas- ***1/4
Cutler Brothers vs. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor- **1/2
The Briscoes vs. KAMIKAZE- ***
The Young Bucks vs. Cutler Brothers- ****
The Briscoes vs. Peligro Abejas- **
Brandon Bonham vs. Chris Hero- ***1/2
The Young Bucks vs. Peligro Abejas- ***3/4


----------



## Platt

El Generico has been announced for the Dragon Gate UK shows :mark:


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Great news, I wonder who'll they have lined up for him; DGUK shows never disappoint.


----------



## Chismo

Platt said:


> El Generico has been announced for the Dragon Gate UK shows :mark:


How I'd book him:

Night 1 - vs. Naruki Doi
Night 2 - w/Del Sol vs. Speed Muscle (if SDS and Yoshino appear, of course)
Finale - vs. YAMATO (if he appears)


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

I just found out about Genreico which should be great. In a perfect world I'd like to see single matches with any of ricochet, shingo, Tozawa, Scurll or Dar. Definately a great addition to the roster.


----------



## Groovemachine

ACH vs AR Fox [30 Minute Ironman Match] - AIW Straight Outta Compton - ****

I wasn't convinced at first as it was very 'flippy' and spotty, but they ended up using the Ironman stipulation wonderfully. ACH getting up on falls and then clinging to the ropes to avoid a pinfall was glorious. Same with the finish, scrabbling to get more falls, that was neat. ACH really needs to drop the Chuck Taylor-esque girly screams, it really doesn't work unless you're doing comedy spots like Chuckie and Mark Briscoe do. This match might not be for everyone, but it's certainly very enjoyable, and these two did some insane stuff.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*PWG Speed of Sound 2009 review

Quick Thoughts: Thought I check out another of my old PWG shows. SoS was a consistent show, with a good opener and a strong string of matches during the second half. Hero/Strong, while disappointing was still solid. *snicker* at Chucky T's haircut.*

Brandon Gatson & Johnny Goodtime vs. The Cutler Brothers- ***
Shane Haste vs. Human Tornado vs. Jerome Robinson vs. Charles Mercury- **
Colt Cabana vs. Scott Lost- **
The Young Bucks vs. Dynasty International- ***3/4
El Generico vs. Chucky T (Street Fight)- ***3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Brian Kendrick- ***1/2
Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong- ***


----------



## EmbassyForever

*DGUSA Heat 2012 Review:*

*Low Ki vs. Bobby Fish: **3/4* 
I'm a big fan of Low Ki style, don't see why there's so much hate on him. The match was good to start the show with and kinda reminds me of the opener from Open The Golden Gate between Ki and BxB Hulk.

*Mike Cruz vs. Ricochet: **3/4* 
Cruz looked pretty good here, i'd love to see more of him in DGUDA. Richochet was Richochet and overall it was an enjoyable bout. You can see this match here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idftYtZsKwc&feature=player_embedded.

*Samuray Del Sol vs. Masato Yoshino: **3/4* 
It was awesome to see an indy show with wrestler botches some moves but still get cheerd and not getting the stupid "you fucked up" chants and tons of boos. Seriously, that crowd was awesome here.

*The Scene vs. Masaaki Mochizuki and CIMA: ***1/4* 
This match was exactly what i wanted it to be, the veterans kicking The Scene's ass.

*AR Fox vs. PAC: ***3/4+* 
Oh man that was great. Wasn't balls to the walls with tons of spots like i thoguht it would, this was a WWE-style match actually and it worked great. Just an awesome match that i'd recommend to everyone.

*Triangle Trios Elimination Match - D.U.F. (Sami Callihan, Arik Cannon, and Pinkie Sanchez) vs. Mad Blankey (Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk, and Uhaa Nation) vs. Ronin (Johnny Gargano, Chuck Taylor, and Rich Swann): ***3/4 * 
Holy crap, Pinkie was incredible here. Great match, this had everything i'm a fan of - great spots, some comedy stuff and one Akira Tozawa. Sadly Uahh injured himself here with a over-the-tope dive which hurt the match because everyone were confused, thankfully the match back to normal after the first team got eliminated.

Overall great & short show, fun matches top to bottom and very good double main events.


----------



## RKing85

Is that Generico for the February Dragon Gate UK shows? or are there some before then that I am not aware of?


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Noam Dar vs El Generico is indeed a great idea. I'd like to see him interact with Ligero again in some fashion.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

ROH Final Battle 2009

4-Corner Survival;
Kenny Omega vs Rhett Titus vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Colt Cabana - *** 1/2

Tag Team Grudge Match;
Necro Butcher & Delirious vs. Bison Smith & Erick Stevens with Prince Nana - ** 1/2

Fight Without Honor;
Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero - *** 1/2 (that piledriver on the guardrail was SICK. Best spot of the PPV)


Pick 6 Series - Special Challenge Match;
Roderick Strong (4) vs. Kenny King - *** 1/4

Tag Team Rematch;
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks - ****


Grudge Match
Rocky Romero vs. Alex Koslov - *** 1/2

World Tag Team Title Match;
The American Wolves (c) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - *** 3/4

Jack Evans vs Teddy Hard - *** 1/4

ROH World Title Match;
Austin Aries (c) vs. Tyler Black - *** 1/2 (this was good...just sooooo slow)

Awesome show


Overall: 9/10


----------



## smitlick

*NSPW - The Best of Kevin Steen Volume 1*

1. Kevin Steen vs Dru Onyx
*

2. Kevin Steen vs Sunny War Cloud
**1/4

3. Kevin Steen vs Mathieu St-Jacques
***1/4

4. Kevin Steen vs Michael Style
**1/2

5. Kevin Steen vs Franky The Mobster
**3/4

6. Kevin Steen vs Paul London
***3/4

7. Kevin Steen vs El Generico
***1/4

8. Kevin Steen vs Pee Wee
***1/4

Beside Paul London actually trying I wasn't a massive fan of the DVD. The production is unusually poor and hurt the earlier matches. That and I've always been surprised as to why Pee Wee has never made a bigger name for himself outside of Canada. Always seemed very talented but has just never broken out. And I'll be eBaying this very soon if anyones after it. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170931995733#ht_500wt_1203​


----------



## EmbassyForever

*DGUSA Open The Golden Gate 2012 Review:* 

Low Ki vs. BxB Hulk: ***1/2
Low Ki left DGUSA or what? because he wasn't in the June Double-Shot and won't appear in the next Triple-Shot. I know Bobby Fish is no longer in the company mainly because he's touring in NOAH and Ki is working with NJPW regulary so i thought this is may be a reason...

Chuck Taylor and Scorpio Sky vs. The Young Bucks: ***

Masato Yoshino vs. Naruki Doi: ****

*Anything Goes Tables Match:* 
AR Fox vs. Sami Callihan: ***3/4+

Caleb Konley vs. Jon Davis: **1/4

Akira Tozawa vs. PAC: ****

*Open the United Gate Championship Match:* 
CIMA and Ricochet(c) vs. Jimmy Susumu and Masaaki Mochizuki: ****

One of the best shows of the year​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Great review Embassy OTGG was a severely underrated show, one of DGUSA's top shows of the year. May go watch it again now lol.


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, OTGG was a stellar show. Fantastic. Once the November tripleshot is over, I'm gonna re-watch the whole DGUSA year. So much awesomeness.

My old OTGG review: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10943008-post4783.html


----------



## Matt_Yoda

No doubt DGUSA has put on a lot of quality this year and hopefully the upcoming triple shot continues the trend.


----------



## FITZ

Dragon Gate USA shows are always a lot of fun. They've found a really good mix of American guys to complement the DG regulars and I don't think I've ever seen a bad show from them.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Speaking of which... Gargano/Davis video package!


----------



## Obfuscation

JESUS CHRIST

Well that did a solid job of making me care for the rematch. Only because Gargano is boss and should go all out.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah their rematch should be great. They've had a few matches together already and they have good chemistry. I liked the short one they had not too long ago in New Jersey. I'm hoping that the big title match ends up happening as part of the Evolve/CZW Cage of Death doubleheader in December.


----------



## Obfuscation

Stick em INSIDE THE CAGE a possibility? I bet nah...


----------



## FITZ

Please don't. One 40 minute intermission to build the cage is enough. I don't need two of them on the same night.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ouch. Damn those complex COD set-ups.


----------



## Chismo

1. *Quarter-Finals*: Sami Callihan vs. TJ Perkins

_This match’s beginning – five fucking stars! Very good match overall, their styles meshed well, Sami was his usualf madman self, and TJP delivered his ninja awesomeness. Perfect opener._

***1/2


2. *Quarter-Finals*: Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards

_You used to see Eddie Edwards being serious all the time, right? Well, check this match out, and you’ll be fucking shocked. This was Eddie having a time of his life, really, this was an awesome watch. On the other side – EVIL ADAM COLE! ‘Nuff said. I believe this was the most underrated match of the weekend. Excellent, excellent stuff, Cole is a fucking in-ring genius._

******


3. *Quarter-Finals*: Brian Cage vs. Michael Elgin

_Well, this was a solid match with a simple story of two larger guys killing each other with plenty of bombs. And then STEEN happened, and I rate this match being good because of it. *Jawbreaker* mentioned it, you gotta give Elgin credit, his finishing combos look super believable. This was no exception, he fucking destroyed BCT._

***


4. *Quarter-Finals*: Roderick Strong vs. Ricochet

_Roddy works great against small(er) guys, and this was no exception. Good match here, but nothing special. I blame the lack of focus. Roddy was trying to kill Dicochet’s back, but it went nowhere eventually._

***


5. Team Statutory vs. Willie Mack, B-Boy & Drake Younger

_*Seabs* and *Bubz* covered this match well. It felt forced. Davey is not funny. I mean, he can be sometimes, so what the hell… But Kyle is not funny at all. He SCREAMS super serious jiu-jitsu intensity, and he’s good at it. This? This felt forced. “Look at us, we’re sleazy, bla-bla-bla…” and shit like that. And the in-ring work was full of super fake spots. Which means an automatic DUD rating. But I gotta say, I enjoyed the match somehow, and I understand the ratio behind the booking. This show needed a comedy break. So, this served it’s purpose. Drake Younger was a true BOSS here, I’m glad he’s so over with the fans. And Davey keeps putting over a younger talent in PWG (Elgin and Mack), so kudos there._

*DUD*


6. *Semi-Finals*: Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan

_EVIL ADAM COLE! Finally a match with two guys having a rich backstory. Their CZW rivalry is well known, and Excalibur mentioned it. The backstory played a significant role in the match, because Cole managed to block Callihan’s big and dangerous moves. And they brought hatred. Heel Cole is a fucking cerebral assassin. The ending fucking rocked too. Third win for Cole, third different finish. The crowd was shocked, no one was expecting the end there. Damn good match, folks._

***1/2


7. *Semi-Finals*: Michael Elgin vs. Ricochet

_This is also why PWG fucking rocks, because this is the third ROH vs. DGUSA interpromotional match. God bless PWG, because this the only place where you can see Ricochet wrestling against Steen, Roddy and Elgin. Anyway, what a match here! The power vs. speed story was great, and the crowd ate it up. Elgin throwing Ricochet around like nothing was an awesome visual. Ricochet did his insane stuff too (THAT DIVE!), of course._

******


8. The Young Bucks & Brian Cage vs. Rick Knox, Kevin Steen & El Generico

_The MOTW. Amazing x100. /review_

*****1/4*


9. *Finals*: Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin

_I love how Guerrilla books relatively short ‘n’ sweet BOLA finals now. The whole segment lasted 20 minutes. These guys wasted no time, and some bombs were thrown right away. No feeling out process, and I love it. Good, intense shit right there. Steen and Excalibur were bringing it on commentary. Enter Tamina Snuka (obligatory), Adam Pearce, Michael Cole and Jerry Lawler references and name drops. Awesome. Anyway, this match was very good. These two didn’t have a backstory a la Steen/Generico from the 2011 finals, but they managed to bring some quality anyway. Both guys were awesome, I gotta say. Cole wins in grand fashion and shocks everyone. Great post match promo. Owns Steen like a little bitch. Runs away with the trophy AND with the strap. EVIL ADAM COLE! What a fucking wrestler._

***3/4


Amazing show, I was really entertained. PWG is all you need.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

PWG World's Finest 2012

Singles Match
1. "Pretty" Peter Avalon vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen - ** 1/2

Singles Match
2. Ray Rosas vs. Brian Cage-Taylor - *** 1/4

Singles Match
3. Candice LeRae vs. Joey Ryan - **

Singles Match
4. TJ Perkins vs. Scorpio Sky - ***

Three-Way Tag Team Match
5. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) vs. Super Smash Bros. (Player Uno & Stupefied) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - ****

Singles Match
6. Alex Koslov vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ** 3/4

Singles Match
7. Willie Mack vs. Roderick Strong - *** 1/4

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Three-Way Match
8. El Generico (Champion) vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen - *** 3/4


----------



## smitlick

*Shine 1*

1. Kimberly vs Veda Scott
**1/2

2. Tina San Antonio vs Santana
*3/4
Santana took a really awkward bump here where she did a moonsault/lionsault thing and her head/neck landed on Tina's knees...

3. Allysin Kay & Taylor Made vs Tracy Taylor & Su Yung
**

4. Cherry Bomb vs Christina Von Eerie
**3/4

5. Jayme Jameson vs Reby Sky
**

6. Mercedes Martinez vs Leva Bates
**3/4

7. Rain vs Nikki Roxx
***

8. Sara Del Rey vs Jazz
***3/4

Beside the girls I'd seen already, Plenty of girls with good bodies and good looks but other than that they all have the same thing in common in that they just need more experience. That and I hate the whole WWNLive look of iPPVs. Theres this certain darkness to most of there shows which I just hate.​


----------



## Obfuscation

Rain had a match go to ***? holy crap. Good for Roxx to pull that out of her.


----------



## Concrete

*PWG “BOLA Night 2”*

*Sami Callihan vs. TJP:***
*
_-So Sami is still the Wolf Man and TJP is a fricking wizard
-TJP got more offense than I was expecting
-Really good opener_

*Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards:***1/2*
_-Adam Cole says “Suck My Dick” and it is awesome
-Good action and unlike Eddie’s match night one it doesn’t feel like it is a match you can shove in ROH because of Evil Adam Cole_

*Michael Elgin vs. Brian Cage: **3/4*
_-Two big men going at it but it kinda fell flat for me
-Elgin can be good (though his first two matches haven’t been) and Cage can be good but they are both a little too inexperienced to put a good match together_

*Ricochet vs. Roderick Strong:***1/2*
_-I really enjoyed this match
-If you put Strong against a smaller guy you are bound to get something good
-Ricochet keeps proving how good of a wrestler he really is_

*Team Statutory vs. Drake Younger/B-Boy/Willie Mack:***
_-People have already said it but it seems forced and it doesn’t really work_

*Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan:***1/2*
_-These guys can put on a better match than this but they did a quality job here
-This a dynamic that they are more use to working than most other people
-Sami is massively over and mix that with the PWG crowd seeing this side of Adam Cole for the first time and they pretty much can do anything and it would be a solid match just because of the crowd_

*Ricochet vs. Michael Elgin:***3/4*
_-Ricochet puts on another very good match with another power wrestler
-First Elgin match to deliver for me during BOLA
-I really enjoy big man against little man matches and they did it very well_

*Rick Knox/El Generico/Kevin Steen vs. The Young Bucks/Brian Cage:*****
_-MOTW
-The fact that this started as a handicap match added to the match
-The reunion between El Generico and Kevin Steen was AMAZING
-Rick Knox shows that just because you aren’t a wrestler doesn’t mean you can’t be a great worker
-I don’t think this was the blowoff to The Young Bucks and Rick Knox but if it was it was a hell of an ending_

*Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin: ***3/4*
_-Fitting ending to the tournament
-Very good match
-Elgin didn’t impress me through is first half of matches but he was able to put it together in his last two
-Cole impressed the entire tournament and this was no different_

*OVERALL: If you can only afford to buy one or two PWG shows neither night of BOLA would be the best option honestly. That being said this is the better of the two nights and has lots of good stuff. The thing with PWG is that a lot of their shows offer a lot of good stuff but other times they add some SPECTACULAR stuff along with a ton of good stuff. On this show you have a solid opener, three good Cole matches, two good Ricochet matches, and an excellent match containing four of the best wrestlers on the planet and the best referee today. That's enough to earn a recommendation.*


----------



## Certified G

CZW presents "Deja Vu 6" from Indianapolis, IN held on November 5, 2011.

*8-Man Elimination, featuring: Alex Colon, Sugar Dunkerton, Simon Sezz, Aaron Epic, Aaron McCormick, Stitch Sypher, H-Zaya & BJ Whitmer* *1/2
Normally I'm a fan of these multi-man spotfest but this was just a disaster. So many botches, so many weak/fake looking shit. There were also like 3 or 4 ref botches, unfortunately that would continue throughout the night.

*Latin Dragon vs. Ryan McBride * **
Latin Dragon is still very green obviously but Ryan McBride got a decent match out of him.

*Jonathan Gresham vs. Drew Gulak * **1/2
Wasn't looking forward to this match at all but I ended up really enjoying it.

*AR Fox vs. Uhaa Nation * **3/4
Pretty much the same as their other 100 matches they did against eachother lol. Didn't bother me though as I'm a big fan of both of these.

*STREET FIGHT: DJ Hyde vs. Sami Callihan * **3/4
DJ's chest was completely fucked up by all the chops from Sami. Hard hitting match but I'm not really a fan of DJ's work.

*Messiahs Of The New Age (Ricky Shane Page & Dustin Rayz) vs. Irish Airborne* ***
Started off really good, ending was ridiculous and made Dustin/Ricky look very weak. Jake gets screwed by Dave with a kick to the head, then gets a finisher from both Ricky and Shane, they proceed to both pin him at the same time and Jake still kicks out? Ok.. fpalm
Also pretty sure the ref screwed up this finish aswell.

*Devon Moore vs. Drake Younger vs. Scotty Vortekz * **
Decent match, Devon Moore is just such a boring champion..

*No-Rope Barbed Wire Eliminator: Matt Tremont vs. Necro Butcher vs. Danny Havoc vs. MASADA* ***
Good deathmatch, had some nice spots in it like Danny getting bodyslammed on a barbed wire board that was set up against the back of Tremont. Unfortunately the finish of this match was _also_ screwed up by the ref.

Overal a decent show but I wouldn't recommend it. The crowd was completely dead until AR Fox and Uhaa Nation got them going. And the show was filled with botches from the wrestlers and referees, more than usual which took away from the viewing pleasure imo..


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Matt Hardy vs. Tony Nese (PWS Saved By The Ring Bell 2012)- ***1/4-***1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara* - *A Death Worse Than Fate*

1) Ophidian vs Green Ant ~ **3/4


2) El Hijo Del Ice Cream vs Saturyne ~ **


3) Fire Ant & Soldier Ant vs Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti ~ ***1/4


4) Brodie Lee vs Jigsaw ~ ***1/4


5) Colt Cabana vs Kobald ~ *3/4


6) Eddie Kingston, Shane Matthews, Scott Parker, & Greg Iron vs Tim Donst, Jakob Hammermeier, Obariyon, & Kodama ~ ***3/4


7) Sara Del Rey vs Archibald Peck ~ ***1/2


8) *Chikara Tag Team Championship*:
Icarus & Chuck Taylor(c) vs Ultramantis Black & Hallowicked ~ **1/2​

A much needed injection of fun to follow a semi-lackluster opener in The Thirteenth Hat. This show captured that Chikara goodness. Majority of the show was quality.

~ Only real knock I have on it was the majority of the main event was SO basic. In the third fall things kicked into gear and the Delirious turn on UMB riled up the crowd. So it ended well. That's a plus. 

~ Another stellar Atomicos match. Chikara is king of the multimans as we all know. 

~ Del Rey vs Peck was a very interesting contest. Loved it. Peck really is a one of a kind worker. He can do so much within the ring.

~ Brodie Lee continues to prove that he might be the best big man monster in wrestling today.

~ Colony vs Throwbacks was a perfect way to bring Touchdown into the mix. He's fit in the company like a glove.

~ Colt/Kobald was what you expected. Kobald is green, but Colt did his awesome comedy stylings to balance it out.

~ Ophidian/Green Ant was solid. I expected better, however. Ophidian's new "snake style" has already grown on me. I blame Hieracon for sucking which is what lead me to doubt Ophidian. I'll never do that again. He's legit.

~ Saturyne vs El Hijo, short and sweet. Saturyne...that girl is very athletic. She's capable. A good start for her future.


----------



## Concrete

http://vimeo.com/52308729

Here's another free 2CW match. Give it watch if you like. If not well be that way then you jerk.

John Morrison vs. Sami Callihan from All or Nothing 8/3/12


----------



## Platt

Since its inception, Ring of Honor has prided itself on presenting the absolute best professional wrestling on the planet with the top athletes not just from the United States but from around the world. In that endeavor, we have been graced with the presence of numerous wrestlers from the world of Japanese Puroresu; from young up & comers to the legends of the squared circle, ROH has been home to them all over the years. Be it Jushin "Thunder" Liger & The Great Muta or Go Shikozaki & Dragon Kid, they have all competed here and enriched the great history of ROH.

This 2-Disc collection brings to you a taste of the tremendous Japanese competitors that have stepped in between our ropes. Featuring behemoths like Takeshi Morishima, Junior Heavyweight stars like Kota Ibushi, Joshi grapplers like Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara, and legends like Kenta Kobashi & Mitsuharu Misawa, this 19 match collection is a tribute to all of the Puroresu competitors that have passed through Ring of Honor and the influence they have had. These men and women are truly Japan's Finest...

Disc 1
1. The Amazing Red vs. Ikuto Hidaka...Glory By Honor 10/2/02
2. The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff… Final Battle 2003 12/27/03
3. Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki…Unforgettable 10/205
4. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi… Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06
5. Do Fixer (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito) vs. Blood Generation (CIMA, Naruki Doi, & Masato Yoshino)…Supercard of Honor 3/31/06
6. Colt Cabana vs. Kikutaro…Ring of Homicide 5/13/06
7. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. CIMA & Shingo (World Tag Team Title Match)…International Challenge 12/22/06
8. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito defeated Austin Aries, Delirious, Claudio Castagnoli & Rocky Romero…All Star Extravaganza III 3/30/07
9. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Shingo defeated Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Masaaki Mochizuki… Supercard of Honor II 3/31/07
10. Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo (ROH World Title Match)…Good Times, Great Memories 4/28/07

Disc 2
11. Naomichi Marufuji & Takeshi Morishima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA…Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07
12. BxB Hulk & Shingo vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico…Supercard of Honor III 3/29/08
13. Muscle Outlaws (Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Genki Horiguchi) vs. Typhoon (CIMA, Dragon Kid, & Ryo Saito)…Supercard of Honor III 3/29/08
14. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi…Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08
15, Team NOAH (Takeshi Morishima, Naomichi Marufuji, & Go Shiozaki) vs. The No Remorse Corps (Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero)…Southern Navigation 5/9/08
16. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brent Albright & Roderick Strong…All Star Extravaganza IV 12/26/08
17. Jushin Liger vs. Austin Aries (Non Title Match)...SoCal Showdown 1/29/10
18. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Sara Del Rey and Serena Deeb...Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 1 4/1/11
19. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa...Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 2 4/2/11


----------



## EmbassyForever

> Full props to @tattooedgooner for bringing the @SouthsideWE fans @ROHMichaelElgin vs @fergaldevitt http://twitter.com/TheIndyCorner/status/263234951682600960/photo/1pic.twitter.com/GlwxcG11


Michael Elgin re-tweeted this. Hope someone will upload this to YB.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Fox/Ricochet Video Package, Sal is a beast when it comes to production:


----------



## EmbassyForever

*EVOLVE 17 Review:* 

*Johnny Gargano vs. Jon Davis - ***1/2* 
What an awesome opener. I'm a big WWE-Style fan so no surprise i enjoyed the match more than others. Awesome David vs Goliath as expected, it was probably John Davis' best showing, he looked like a totall monster and Gargano was Gargano. His heel-turn was great and it was a great way to do this. Pefrect way to open the show.

*Lince Dorado vs. Jigsaw - **3/4* 
What you'd expect from these two. Fun spotfest, nothing more nothing less, Jigsaw is kinda better than this IMO, would love to see Gargano vs Jig or Davis vs Jig in the future.

*Marti Belle vs. Christina Von Eerie* - Skipped. 

*The Scene vs. D.U.F. - *** 
Meh. Calliahn and Cnanoon were great in Bushido: Code Of The Warrior, why it always has to involve Pinkie?..

*Sami Callihan vs. MASADA - N/R* 

*The Gentlemens Club vs. Rich Swann & The Super Smash Bros. - ***1/2* 
Don't really have too much to say about this match, just a really fun with lots of spots and non-stop action. 

*Ricochet vs. AR Fox - ***1/4* 
Ricochet is sooooooo bad the mic. Man, he makes 2009 Roderick Strong looks like CM Punk in comparison. He looks so goofy when he's talking, why Gabe gave him so much mic-time in this show? anywho the match was great, but something was missing there and they didn't played the whole "wannebe" thing as good as they could.

*El Generico vs. Samuray Del Sol - ***3/4* 
My god Samuray Del Sol is absolutely amazing. The stuff he's doing in the ring is just.. wow. The match is great and IMO their best one. Just an amazing fast-paced match with zero botches which is amazing considering what they did in the ring. Must-watch IMO.

Overall it was a really good iPPV, EVOLVE and DGUSA are super underrated for some reason.


----------



## Concrete

These are couple of matches from a comp. I have that I thought I'd write up reviews for.

*Barbed Wire Tables, Ladders and Chairs Match: JC Bailey vs. Nate Webb - IWA-MS (4/18/03):****

_This is a match I was really looking forward to. Sadly it wasn’t really what I was expecting. That is probably my fault since I hadn’t really seen much of Bailey or Webb and was hoping for a really sweet match. What I got was a match with a lot of spots that needed a lot of setting up and didn’t look as awesome as they needed to be in this sort of match. The fact that they started this match by trading holds hurt the match in my opinion. They didn’t really build a match around the idea of them being two good wrestlers in a hardcore environment. It also wasn’t a match where they are Jr. Heavyweight hardcore wrestlers but also good wrestlers from a technical standpoint as well. So we get a lot of moves and though the last spot looks sick it doesn’t make for a great match. I do have to give definite points for the effort of these two men and that’s why the rating of this match is where it is. 

_*Homicide vs. Trent Acid-CZW(May 10, 2003): *****

_Through 15 minutes I thought this match was the balls. I still thought this match was awesome just a little less awesome. The match starts with Trent Acid doing some shitty dance, I don’t know the hell was going on, and then Homicide just comes at him and knocks some seriousness into Acid. Homicide knocks Acid to the floor sets him in a chair runs into the ring and BOOM Tope Con Hilo. Sets the tone for the next 14 minutes. Super-fast, hard hitting, juniors’ action. Acid is able to take advantage of Homicide’s mistake and he changes his attitude knowing that if he doesn’t he is going to get his shit rocked. There are lots of other awesome exchanges one notable one being Acid using his speed to get the advantage on Homicide and hit a couple of vicious Yakuza kicks. Also Homicide locking in the STF late, TWICE, before time ran out was awesome. If the match ended the match with the draw I actually think I would have liked this match better with it being an incredible 15 minutes with Homicide trying to use the STF to end it late but Acid just having to hold on for a little bit. Then both men agreed to go another 5 minutes. This makes no sense for Acid since he is the heel that just managed to get out of this match without losing. That peace of nonsense took me completely out of things. I didn’t see any point in it and the after match stuff didn’t do anything to show Acid wasn’t a jerk. It doesn’t make sense. And after the break there is nothing that is engrossing. The ending plays off the ending of the first 15 minutes so I dug that but the break took away from the match as a whole. Truly sad the way Acid’s life went. He was very gifted and I believe in some alternate universe he could have been either headlining indies right now or on the roster of TNA. Homicide just needs the right opponent and to be motivated and when those things happen he is solid as can be. The problem is getting both of those things, especially the motivation part.
_


----------



## KingCrash

*SMV Best On The Indies: The Big Rig - The Brodie Lee Story*

*
Chikara - 5/26/07*
Brodie Lee vs. Equinox - **

*Chikara - 11/16/07*
Brodie Lee vs. Passion Hasegawa - **
*
IWA-MS - 5/3/08*
Brodie Lee vs. Chris Hero - ***
*
Chikara - 6/15/08*
Brodie Lee vs. Drake Younger - ***1/4

*Chikara - 9/7/08 - Steel Cage*
Brodie Lee vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2

*Chikara - 10/18/08*
Brodie Lee vs. Daisuke Sekimoto - ***1/4

*Chikara - 11/15/08*
Brodie Lee vs. Hallowicked - ***

*IWS - 1/10/09 - Season’s Beatings Brawl*
Brodie Lee vs. Green Phantom - **

*Chikara - 2/21/09 - King Of Trios Qualifier*
The Roughnecks (Brodie Lee, Grizzly Redwood & Eddie Kingston) vs. The Order (UltraMantis Black & Crossbones) & Sami Callihan - ***1/4

*Chikara - 4/26/09*
The Roughnecks vs. Incoherence (Hallowicked, Frightmare & Delirious) - ***3/4

*Chikara - 4/24/10*
Brodie Lee vs. Grizzly Redwood - SQUASH

*NWA Force-1 - 5/21/10*
Brodie Lee vs. Nick Gage - **

*wXw - 9/12/10*
Brodie Lee vs. Bad Bones - **3/4 

*Chikara - 2/19/11*
Brodie Lee vs. Sugar Dunkerton - *** 

*PWO - 8/6/11*
Brodie Lee vs. Johnny Gargano - **1/2

*PWO - 8/7/11*
Brodie Lee & Marion Fontaine vs. Kevin Nash & Aaron Draven - *1/2

*Chikara - 2/25/12*
Brodie Lee vs. Jigsaw - ***

*Chikara - 3/25/12 - Chikara Grand Championship*
Brodie Lee vs. Eddie Kingston - ****

A couple of good matches showcasing his feuds in Chikara with Claudio & Hallowicked and his final match vs. Kingston are the picks of the matches of this comp, but the real highlight is the fun shoot conducted by Kingston.




*ROH - Caged Hostility*


Jay Lethal vs. Adam Page - ***

Mike Mondo vs. QT Marshall - *

*Battle of North Carolina*
The Bravado Brothers (Lancelot & Harlem) vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander - ***1/2

Mike Posey vs. Jeff Neal - **

Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) vs. House Of Truth (Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin) - **1/4

*Proving Ground*
Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/2
*
Steel Cage War*
The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) and Rhett Titus vs. SCUM (Kevin Steen, Steve Corino, & Jimmy Jacobs) - **3/4

Show evened out with a surprisingly good opener, another good O’Reilly/Cole match and the home teams stepping up for the match of the show tempered by a horrid Mondo/Marshall match, another boring WGTT outing (though the dissension in the HOT storyline didn’t help) and a main event that disappointed.
​


----------



## Obfuscation

Ricochet has never had any personality as far as mic skills go. He's simply a stellar performer. That's where he shines. Don't know if he'll ever grow into having some decent mic work.

Ah yes, Brodie Lee DVD set. Forgot about that one. That totals the number of superb comps on SMV I want to about...oh 10 now. Sami Callihan & Sara Del Rey's are still top of the list. 40 bucks + some change for shipping. Why am I lagging?


----------



## Chismo

1. *Round 1*: Team Sendai Girls vs. Fire Ant, Green Ant & AssailANT

_Oh, yeah! This is my first meeting with the Girls, and I’m impressed. You better hold nothing back against them, otherwise – you’re fucked! A perfect opener. AssailANT teaming with The Colony was strange booking, but it worked._

***1/2


2. *Round 1*: The Batiri vs. 3.0 & Gran Akuma

_The Batiri are good, but Kobald is damn annoying. Ophidian brought some cool. Akuma is charismatic, that’s his biggest plus. But 3.0 is the most generic tag team in the world. Personality tabula rasa. Too damn bland and boring, and I don’t care about them at all. They are a decent showmen, but they put me to sleep almost every time they wrestle. That being said, this was a good match up until the botched ref bump. The ref totally fucked up his selling and kinda ruined all the previous hard work. But nevermind the low rating, this was enjoyable, bar the ref bump stuff._

*


3. *Round 1*: Team Osaka Pro vs. F.I.S.T.

_You know what you get when you book Taylor, Icarus, Ebessan and Kikutaro in a same match. This was great comedy. A lot of fun. The Osaka guys were bringing it! Lulz left, right and center. But, the true star of the match was Icarus. Damn, that heat he gets… Immense. Not only the comedy parts of the match were great, but the serious parts were really solid as well, so big thumbs up for this one._

***


4. *Round 1*: QuackSaw & Manami Toyota vs. CombatANT, DeviANT & Soldier Ant

_An awesome match. Great storytelling in this one. There’s a dissension between Quack and Jig, because Quack is allegedly not focused enough, he hates GEKIDO so much. On the other side, the shift trio of ants just couldn’t work together, because Soldier Ant hates The Swarm, and he wants it to be done his way. Manami Toyota is still awesome. The show peaked with this match._

***1/2


5. *Round 1*: The Throwbacks & Matt Classic vs. Team JWP

_Matt Classic >>>>>>>>>> Colt Cabana. /review._

***


6. *Round 1*: The Spectral Envoy vs. The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger, Kazuaki Mihara & Tito Santana

_The Stranger is by far the most over man in CHIKARA. Mihara is all about business. Tito Santana was insanely over once he finally entered the match. He’s still in a great shape. Anyway, yet another good and very enjoyable match. Kudos to The Stranger, but Mihara and his badassery totally made this match._

***


7. *Round 1*: Team ROH vs. The Faces of Pain

_Ah, this was not good. Way too much stalling. And I’m not talking about that nice, psychological stalling, I’m talking about the “we are limited” stalling. That’s never good. Plus, the finish looked weak, poorly executed. Maria is an eye candy, though._

1/2*


8. *Round 1*: The Extreme Trio vs. Team WWF

_Solid stuff, but not main event worthy. This was mostly a nostalgia match, but mixed with your usual CHIKARA customs, of course. Who could imagine Tommy Dreamer having so much fun in the ring? The slow motion/pause stuff was funny, I gotta admit. But, the match needed more of Lynn vs. Waltman, that’s for sure._

**


A very entertaining show. Would’ve been fantastic with the better last two matches, but what you gonna do… This is just the Night 1, and I’m already positively overwhelmed. Talking about a trip right there, folks. Five good matches, solid main event, and a lot of fun. Thumbs up for this one.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWG Guerre Sans Frontières 2009 Review:* 

The Cutler Brothers & Charles Mercury vs. Los Luchas & Malachi Jackson vs. Johnny Goodtime, Shane Haste, & Jerome " LTP" Robinson - ***1/4

Candice LeRae vs. Christina Von Eerie - Skipped.

Human Tornado vs. Scott Lost - ***

Karl Anderson vs. Roderick Strong - ****

Naruki Doi vs. Joey Ryan - ***

El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi - ****1/4+

Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks vs. CIMA & Motor City Machine Guns - ****1/2

*Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match* 
Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2+
Everything was pefrect in this match and it could easily be 5* but i wish the finish had more impact, still an amazing match

Honestly this was one of the best shows i've seen in my life, next is Seven from 2010 (Danielson last match and Danielson return match )​


----------



## RKing85

Getting pumped for Black Friday online shopping!

Which websites have good Black Friday sales? I know I bought off roh store and dg usa store last year on Black Friday, both sites had good deals. Does anyone remember what (if any) black Friday sales highspots and smartmark offered?


----------



## Obfuscation

I sure hope Smartmarkvideo.com rolls with the Black Friday sales. iirc last year they had a weak deal. Especially when compared to ROH. Oh how I cleaned up on ROH last year. I have nothing left to buy from them this time around. So SMV do something.


----------



## smitlick

SMV usually just stick to there own monthly deal and avoid Black Friday Deals. Last years was sort of forced by them....


*Resistance Pro - Black Friday*

1. The Sheik vs El Generico
**1/4

2. Hallowicked & Matt Classic vs Team Ambition
**

3. Icarus vs Jay Bradley
Didn't Watch

4. Sweet Leaf vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4

5. Serenity vs Cheerleader Melissa vs Simply Luscious vs Sassy Stephie vs Arika Cannons vs Taylor Made vs Miss December
DUD

6. Colt Cabana vs Necro Butcher vs Canadian Destroyer
**1/2

7. Harry Smith vs Kevin Steen
***1/2

The booking is fucking awful at times but for some reason I still enjoyed the show... maybe its the lack of wrestling I've been able to watch lately due to work but there was something about the show I enjoyed. The Womens match though really really annoyed me. The way they treated the 7 Women (really 6) was just fucking disgraceful. The match itself was just fucking awful even with Melissa trying her best and then Melanie Cruise comes out not even in the actual match and wins the title??? Now I don't hate the finish if there going for a feud with Melissa/Melanie but I'm pretty certain they don't from memory which just made this fucking stupid. That and why in the world would you book Petey Williams under a mask?​


----------



## Obfuscation

Garbage. Shoot those prices down to outlandish Black Friday level, plz. That's what needs to be done. Or free shipping.


----------



## seabs

*IPW:UK No Escape 2012*

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Wild Boar*
_***1/4_

*Sami Callihan vs Noam Dar*
_**1/2_

*Finlay vs Martin Stone*
_***1/2_

*Marty Scurll vs Doug Williams*
_**_

*Project Ego vs The Thrillers*
_****_

*Sha Samuels vs Dave Mastiff - Unified British Heavyweight Championship*
_**1/2_

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Sami Callihan*
_***3/4_

*NGW Eternal Glory 2011*

*Rampage Brown vs Dean Allmark vs Avian vs Zack Gibson*
_**3/4_

*Sam Bailey vs Danny V*
_*_

*The Predators vs Los Amigos - NGW Tag Team Championships*
_***_

*Stixx vs Colossus Kennedy*
_**1/2_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Jack Gallacher*
_***1/4_

*Natahn Cruz vs Matt Myers - NGW Championship*
_***1/2_​


----------



## FITZ

PWG Guerre Sans Frontière might be the best indy show that I've ever seen and PWG around that time was as good as any wrestling company I can ever remember. They had a run of about a year where every match on every show was good. I remember reading at the time someone saying in June that they hadn't rated a PWG match under 3*s all year.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Agreed 2009 was a fantastic year for PWG, I'm" surprised it doesn't get talked about that often.


----------



## seabs

*IPW:UK Revolution 2012*

*Martin Kirby vs Kris Travis vs Lion Kid vs Leon Britanico vs Noam Dar vs Matt Cross - Ladder Match*
_**3/4_

*Mark Haskins vs Joel Redman*
_***1/2_

*Blossom Twins vs Perfect Storm*
_***_

*Carlito vs Leroy Kincaide*
_*_

*Chris Masters vs Stixx*
_***3/4_

*Dave Mastiff, Terry Frazier & Martin Stone vs Sha Samuels, T-Bone & Rockstar Spud*
_***1/4_

*Marty Scurll vs Sami Callihan - British Cruiserweight Championship*
_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_Great show. Lots of fun and every match bar the Carlito one was good. Main event totally delivers and it's great to see Masters working a Superstars esque match again. Plus the show has S Club 7 playing so it immediately rules. _​


----------



## Obfuscation

Did I read that Nigel McGuinness worked a match in 2011? I thought he was done following the stuff in 2010...


----------



## RKing85

wrestlingdata.com has Nigel wrestling 9 matches in November and December of 2011.

ROHvideo last last for Black Friday was 35% off for common folks, and 50% off for ringside members. Or something insane like that.


----------



## Obfuscation

This is news to me. I thought he wasn't able to work _at all_. Feel like i'm in the dark with why Nigel isn't wrestling anymore.


----------



## Mattyb2266

If I remember right Nigel did his official retirement tour in 2011 with I believe the last match being vs. Eddie Edwards in 2CW for his final match.


----------



## seabs

_*He had a very minor and brief retirement tour at a few small Indies at the end of 2011. I've only seen 3 of them but he looked sadly good considering they were his last matches. Last match was vs Martin Kirby for SWE in England.*_


----------



## Bubz

Nigel


----------



## seabs

*IPW:UK Extreme Measures 2012*

*Dean Allmark vs Stixx*
_***3/4_

*Dave Mastiff vs T-Bone*
_**1/2_

*The Hooligans vs Project Ego*
_***1/2_

*Marty Scurll vs Rockstar Spud*
_***1/2_

*Akira Tozawa vs Mark Haskins*
_***_

*Rene Dupree vs Terry Frazier*
_**3/4_

*Sha Samuels vs Magnus - British Heavyweight Championship*
_**_

*Marty Scurll vs Akira Tozawa vs Dave Mastiff vs Stixx*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Show of two halves. First half was great with Allmark adding to his crazy catalogue of really good matches this year, Project Ego having another really fun tag and Scurll/Spud having a super brawl until the abrupt finish. Tozawa/Haskins was a bit of a let down and the top 3 matches all felt rushed and too short. Main event only being 7 minutes was really shitty even though the match was still good._​


----------



## Stardust Genius

wXw Fight Club 2012 live ratings:

Paul Tracey vs. Greg Excellent - Comedy match: N/R

Lloyd Patterson vs. 2Face - Too short: N/R

Falls count anywhere 6 Men Tag Team Match
DJ Hyde & Michael Isotov & Sasa Keel vs. Matt Tremont & Mike Schwarz & Toby Blunt: **1/2 - ***

Axel "the Axeman" Tischer & Emil Sitoci vs. Champions of Champions [Absolute Andy & Bad Bones]: **3/4 - ***1/2

Alex Colon vs. Kim Ray: *3/4 - **1/4 

Big van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs. 2Face & MASADA: ***1/2 - ***3/4 

SCW Heavyweight Championship - Are$ (C) vs. Karsten Beck: *** - ***1/2

wXw World Tag Team Championship - RockSkillet (C) vs. The Irish Airborne: ***1/4 - ***3/4


----------



## Manu_Styles

This Big van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs. 2Face & MASADA and the ME seems like lots of fun


----------



## Obfuscation

Rene Dupree & Magnus on the same show sounds like something I should see.

(but their matches got average reviews  ) 

I'll blame The Cartel guys. They sucked in Chikara.


----------



## seabs

*Progress Chapter 2*

*Lion Kid vs Stixx*
_***1/2_

*Mark Andrews vs Wild Boar*
_****_

*Noam Dar vs Darrell Allen*
_**_

*Jimmy Havoc vs Danny Garnell*
_**1/2_

*London Riots vs Velocity Vipers*
_****+_

*El Ligero vs Greg Burridge vs RJ Singh*
_***1/4_

*Nathan Cruz vs Marty Scurll - 2/3 Falls - Progress Championship*
_***1/2+_

*Overall:*
_Really fun show. Much better than Chapter 1. Very PWG esque vibe from the show, tons of light hearted fun with plenty of quality wrestling. Plus it's the only show to have 2 terrible promos saved by one phrase at the end. "RAAAAA" "YOU SLAAAAAAAAAAAAG"_​


----------



## Last Chancery

Hailsabin said:


> This is news to me. I thought he wasn't able to work _at all_. Feel like i'm in the dark with why Nigel isn't wrestling anymore.


From best I could tell, he couldn't take a full-force bump, nor could he throw a lariat. He worked well with what he had, but you could tell he couldn't go as hard as he would have liked. Can't say I blame the guy for calling it a career, though. He's got a bright future ahead of him as a commentator.

And I was at that R-Pro Black Friday show, and it was garbage. Best part of the night came at the end, where they held a free meet and greet with every single wrestler in attendance. It was geeky but nice to shake hands with Steen, Generico, the Briscoes, Harry Smith, etc.

Oh, and fuck Teddy Hart. That high spot from the balcony was SO unnecessary and, well, Teddy Hart-like that I wanted to slap him. He walked (crawled) over to where I was standing and sold it(?) by panting and saying, "Someone call an ambulance!" The girl next to me just shook her head and called him out for being such a dumb fuck. I wouldn't be surprised if he legit injured himself on that one.


----------



## Flux

*Pro Wrestling Guerilla - The Debut Show 
July 26, 2003

Supa Badd, Charles Mercury and Sara Del Rey vs. Topgun Talwar, Ryan Drago and Zokre*
*1/2

*Excalibur vs. Chris Bosh*
**

*The Ballard Brothers vs. Scorpio Sky and Quicksilver*
**

*Super Dragon vs. M-Dogg 20*
**

*Babi Slymm vs. TARO*
**

*Mr Excitement and Disco Machine vs. Hook Bomberry and Apollo Khan*
**1/2

*Adam Pearce, Al Katrazz and Hardkore Kidd vs. Joey Ryan, Scott Lost and Funky Billy Kim*
***1/4

*AJ Styles vs. Frankie Kazarian*
***

-----

Nothing amazing other than the commentary which had my laughing fairly often. I wouldn't say anything is must watch, but for history's sake you may be intrigued to watch it but I personally wouldn't recommend it. Next up is Bad Ass Mother 3000, which is a tournament to crown the first ever PWG Champion. Hopefully its a little better than this (Y)​


----------



## Concrete

Mattyb2266 said:


> If I remember right Nigel did his official retirement tour in 2011 with I believe the last match being vs. Eddie Edwards in 2CW for his final match.


His match in 2CW was actually the first match of his retirement tour but yeah.


----------



## Mattyb2266

enlightenedone9 said:


> His match in 2CW was actually the first match of his retirement tour but yeah.


Yeah, my horrible memory failed me again there.


----------



## seabs

*Revolution Pro Summer Sizzler 2012*

*Dave Mastiff vs Stixx*
_***_

*Terry Frazier vs Rockstar Spud*
_**_

*Prince Devitt vs Noam Dar*
_***_

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Johnny Gargano*
_***3/4_

*Project Ego vs The Hooligans*
_**3/4_

*Sha Samuels vs Marty Scurll - British Heavyweight Championship*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Good run of shows for IPW:UK/Rev Pro this year. Some good angles going and every show has delivered at least one really good match. _​


----------



## EmbassyForever

Good to see Dar's getting these big matches (he had a match with AJ Styles too), it's unbelievable he's 17 years old.


----------



## flag sabbath

EmbassyForever said:


> Good to see Dar's getting these big matches (he had a match with AJ Styles too), it's unbelievable he's 17 years old.


Dar's actually 19. I've seen him live a few times & while the guy has oodles of charisma & an exciting move set, I've yet to see him put together a really compelling match. Hopefully that'll change when he faces John Morrison for PCW on December 9th.


----------



## Stardust Genius

CZW in Germnay (live ratings)

Alex Colon vs. Jimmy Havoc, 2Face & Emil Sitoci: *3/4-**1/4
Absolute Andy vs. Greg Excellent: N/R very good comedy match
Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs. Robert Schild & Vincent Schild: *1/2-**
RockSkillet vs. Karsten Beck & Paul Tracey: **1/2 - ***1/4
Matt Tremont vs. Drake Younger: N/R Very good and insane match.
Michael Isotov vs. Are$: **-**3/4
OI4K vs. Sumerian Death Squad: ***1/4-***3/4
MASADA vs. Bad Bones: ***1/4-***1/2
Axel Tischer vs. DJ Hyde: ***1/4-***1/2


----------



## Chismo

flag sabbath said:


> Dar's actually 19. I've seen him live a few times & while the guy has oodles of charisma & an exciting move set, I've yet to see him put together a really compelling match. Hopefully that'll change when he faces John Morrison for PCW on December 9th.


I doubt that, of all people, fucking John Morrison is gonna lead him to a compelling match.


----------



## Obfuscation

I just watched a good John Morrison match vs Evan Bourne. Anything is possible.


----------



## Chismo

1. *Quarter-Finals*: F.I.S.T. vs. Team JWP

_This was a nice psychological battle with ICARUS bringing it once again. Damn, he’s awesome! The prematch promo between him and Sugar was gold._

***


2. Mr. Touchdown vs. 1-2-3 Kid

_A solid affair, but still disappointing, I was expecting much more. It kinda ended just like that. Angelosetti is an awesome wrestler – great look, can wrestle, talk, act, etc. A total package, IMO, I wish he wrestles for more feds._

**


3. *Quarter-Finals*: The Spectral Envoy vs. The Batiri

_This was awesome. Heat was on, right from the start, great storytelling. These guys mesh well together. Wish they saved this match for the Semis, the match would’ve been even better with higher stakes._

***1/2


4. The Colony (Fire Ant & Green Ant) vs. Ebessan & Takoyakida

_Well, this one is tough to rate. It was the comedy match, of course, and I really liked it, it was a lot of fun, but these guys couldn’t leave the comedy aside even in the finishing stretch, which kinda bugged me. Plus, there were few OTT fake spots when it needed to be all about business. Nevermind the low rating, I enjoyed this._

*


5. *Quarter-Finals*: Team Sendai Girls vs. QuackSaw & Manami Toyota

_Yet another really awesome tournament match. The Sendai Girls are a fantastic trio, those chicks can work extremely well. The selling was excellent, especially when Toyota was in action. The dissension between Quack and Jigsaw took place again, so there was a nice story progression involved too._

***1/2


6. Sugar Dunkerton vs. Tatanka

_This felt like an early 90s WWF match, in a best way possible. Two colorful characters, slow paced, smart work where every move matters, excellent selling, great character work. I was beyond shocked with Tatanka’s performance here, he was phenomenal. Simplicity, folks, simplicity. The match slowly progresses from being solid to something truly awesome. Hopefully they bring Tatanka back, he’s a great fit. Love this match to death, highly recommended._

***1/2


7. *Quarter-Finals*: Team ROH vs. The Extreme Trio

_Now, this was very frustrating. You got like 20 minutes of really good tag team wrestling, with more or less great work from everyone involved. The comedy was kept to minimum, it was all about business, and it worked. The match was in the *** territory. Then something happens, in the last minute of the match – Dreamer takes his fucking remote and “pauses” the Bucks. Look, I’m a pro comedy guy, I love what CHIKARA’s doing with their product. But I’m an “all about business” guy too, and this kind of stuff had no place in the last fucking minute of the Quarter-Finals match. Sorry, but I can suspend my disbelief only so much. What a shame, such a good match ruined. Scorpio was bossing around left and right here, btw._
*
DUD*


8. *Grand Championship of CHIKARA*: Eddie Kingston © vs. Tadasuke

_This was absolutely awesome. Those who appreciate an old school mindset, and slow paced wrestling, they will love this. I know I did. Two beautiful performances. Eddie is one of the best in the world, the way this guy plays the game is extraordinary. His selling, his tactics, his strategies… I could watch him all day long. He’s not flashy, but he’s very effective, he’s all about business. Never seen Tadasuke before, but he impressed me here. Has the same mindset as Eddie. He’s a methodical, punishing motherfucker. Now, I don’t want to waste too many words here, this was simply excellent. The commentators were great, and Donst’s post-match promo was a nice way to begin the feud with King._

******


Awesome show with four good and one great match. The first 3 tournament matches were really good, and the main event was impressive, which is a huge improvement over Night 1. There was also a fantastic midcard surprise in Dunkerton/Tatanka.


----------



## flag sabbath

JoeRulz said:


> I doubt that, of all people, fucking John Morrison is gonna lead him to a compelling match.


Eh, I don't really watch WWE, so I don't know shit about JM. Just figured the guy might know a thing or two about structuring a match, which is one of Noam Dar's shortcomings.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Noam Dar had a pretty decent match against Jerry Lynn the other week at Rev Pro. He's a great talent for his age and has been added to dragon gate UK which can only help him.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sounds like Ricochet when he first burst onto the scene. At least from really young & talented perspective/comparison. Only, apparently he has charisma. I'm intrigued to check this guy out.


----------



## smitlick

Last Chancery said:


> From best I could tell, he couldn't take a full-force bump, nor could he throw a lariat. He worked well with what he had, but you could tell he couldn't go as hard as he would have liked. Can't say I blame the guy for calling it a career, though. He's got a bright future ahead of him as a commentator.
> 
> And I was at that R-Pro Black Friday show, and it was garbage. Best part of the night came at the end, where they held a free meet and greet with every single wrestler in attendance. It was geeky but nice to shake hands with Steen, Generico, the Briscoes, Harry Smith, etc.
> 
> Oh, and fuck Teddy Hart. That high spot from the balcony was SO unnecessary and, well, Teddy Hart-like that I wanted to slap him. He walked (crawled) over to where I was standing and sold it(?) by panting and saying, "Someone call an ambulance!" The girl next to me just shook her head and called him out for being such a dumb fuck. I wouldn't be surprised if he legit injured himself on that one.


I threw the slice of pizza I was eating when I saw him do it... Especially when it was in the middle of the fucking match....


----------



## seabs

*I still don't see the appeal of Dar and I've seen plenty of him now. Maybe it's all because he's still a teenager but he really aint all that good. Doing gross stuff with chewing gum doesn't come across as charisma to me and besides that there really isn't anything all that unique or special about him. Wrestling wise I'd call him below average too. 

Where did all this Morrison is no good talk come from once he left WWE. He had a ton of genuinely great matches there or are people forgetting all of them?*


----------



## SHIRLEY

All of Morrison's good matches were carried by Joey Mercury.


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://www.twitlonger.com/show/jsq754
Someone sent this to Steen and he re-tweeted it. Best thing ever. *There's spoilers from the PGH TV Taping yesterday BTW.*


----------



## Chismo

Seabs said:


> *I still don't see the appeal of Dar and I've seen plenty of him now. Maybe it's all because he's still a teenager but he really aint all that good. Doing gross stuff with chewing gum doesn't come across as charisma to me and besides that there really isn't anything all that unique or special about him. Wrestling wise I'd call him below average too.
> 
> Where did all this Morrison is no good talk come from once he left WWE. He had a ton of genuinely great matches there or are people forgetting all of them?*


Define "great".


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - Heat*


Bobby Fish vs. Low Ki - **1/4

Ricochet vs. Mike Cruz - **3/4

Masato Yoshino vs. Samuray Del Sol - **1/2

CIMA & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. The Scene (Scott Reed & Caleb Konley) - **

AR Fox vs. PAC - ***1/2

*Elimination Match*
Ronin (Johnny Gargano, Chuck Taylor & Rich Swann) vs. D.U.F. (Sami Callihan, Pinkie Sanchez & Arik Cannon) vs. Mad Blankey (Akira Tozawa, Uhaa Nation & BxB Hulk) - ***1/4


For a show named Heat it sure had a lack of it. The guys that could go on the undercard were clearly holding back for Wrestlemania weekend besides PAC and Fox. Main event was fine until Uhaa’s injury. Maybe the flattest show DGUSA's had, the highlight is Kevin Steen calling CZW deathmatches for the bonus matches.​


----------



## seabs

JoeRulz said:


> Define "great".


****3/4 upwards I guess. Ton of great TV matches with guys like Bourne and Punk. His 09 on SD was full of really good TV matches with guys like Punk and Jericho. The Rey match was fucking awesome too and probably the best TV match since HBK/Cena. His match with Callihan this year is supposed to be great too.

I'm not calling him a super worker or anything but the idea that nobody can even lead him to a compelling match is baffling.

In other news, Devitt vs Scurll signed for RPW this month and Devitt and Owen Phoenix vs Benham Ali and Zack Sabre in 4FW next year :mark: About time Devitt started getting booked with good workers when he comes over.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Only solution I can think of why people don't want to give Morrison credit is because he "phoned it in" during his final stretch of WWE. bfd. The man had a career year in 2009. Consistently good - great matches. But nah, he's not good on any level. Pfft.


----------



## Concrete

Morrison's match against Sami was tons of fun. I don't think it was a real MOTYC but it was fun.

Doesn't seem like he is phoning it in on the indies. He is a guy that ROH could actually bring in and I don't think he would get AS shit upon as Matt Hardy. 

Oh and 2009 John Morrison=Awesome


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Finally watched the 2003 Main Event Spectacles Scramble Cage from ROH

**** 1/2 

Absolutely insane. Almost too crazy, and it was a spotfest but I love spotfests. I hate how it's not cool to like spotfests. They're awesome. STFU.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*JoeRulz* was on at me to watch Hero/Kingston Loser Leaves Town from CZW earlier, gave it a watch and whilst I'm not as high on it as him, I think it could be a really interesting match that could divide a lot of people in their interpretation of it:



> *Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston - Loser Leaves Town - (CZW 4/7/07)*
> 
> Don't think this will make my list overall, I'm in agreement with parts of Mike and Seabs' views on the match. It is a total war, with some hideous strikes from both men, chops to the face, stiff as fuck slaps and headbutts and one stomp from Hero to Kingston's chin which looked dangerously close to dislodging some teeth. Mike's argument about the strike battles essentially being mano a mano and two cowboys slugging it out in their final battle is perfectly apt...but I could have done with a bit more alteration instead of what felt like a 20 minute strike battle outside of a few spots on the floor. I mean I hate it when you get 2-3 minute strike battles in Big Japan, let alone one that goes on for close to 20 minutes before they head to the finish. I do appreciate the direction they went with it and the feeling that it was meant to be two guys just proving they had the will and passion to outlast the other....but its Loser Leaves Town and I'd have appreciated a bit more urgency and fight to establish control, rather than standing and letting yourself be chopped, or Hero taking the time to raise his elbow to the crowd before delivering a strike..you know?
> 
> Selling is super throughout with both men continually fighting to remain on their feet with every blow they take, and seeing them lifeless on the mat is a terrific visual and one that doesn't feel convulted. Thought Hero had a couple of irritating spots though, seeing him springboard off a guardrail to hit an elbow and him doing a frontlip over the ropes to then hit an elbow in the corner just felt out of place for a final slugout in Philadelphia. He's an awesome striker but fuck me does he have the odd moment where he just totally does too much flipping around for what feels like nothing. The final closing minutes and both men visibly grimacing with every kickout was a really nice way to signal that both men wanted it to end, and the closing slugout did feel approrpiately satisfactory as a feud ender.
> 
> I do agree with Seabs that Kingston was a bit too weak in some of his strikes. He seemed to get better as the match went on, with the backfist being very stiff looking, but Hero looked far and away the stiffer/cleaner striker in almost every exchange and that was a bit of a bummer. Crowd deserve all the shit they've gotten as well, fuck me were they dreadful.
> 
> So yeah, I can't see people here not digging this, since it feels like a hated war and there's enough selling of each blow throughout to give the impression both men can't take much more and that every strike by the end could be their last. But I feel it will come down to whether you take Mike's expert analogy in explaining the continuous strike battles or whether you share Seabs' sentiments that the idea was nice but the execution wasn't as good as it could have been. I'd lean more to Seabs' view, but it is a good match (in fact very good in a lot of parts) and I can definitely appreciate where Mike is coming from. I'd actually be interested to see more people here give it a watch to see where people lie on it.


----------



## Obfuscation

****1/2.

I was engaged during the entire 20+ minutes it occured. Topped their awesome Chikara match in 2005.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I can certainly see why people would go that high, even if I think the execution just ever so slightly failed to match the well crafted idea. I'd sooner watch this sort of match over a propfest which is classed by some as a 'brawl', but it was just missing something.

Honestly can't ever see any Indy match topping Joe/Necro IWA-MS 2005 as far as stiff slugfests go. Now that's something I'd point to as evidence of how to communicate hatred and horrific violence.


----------



## Certified G

Segunda Caida said:


> I can certainly see why people would go that high, even if I think the execution just ever so slightly failed to match the well crafted idea. I'd sooner watch this sort of match over a propfest which is classed by some as a 'brawl', but it was just missing something.
> 
> *Honestly can't ever see any Indy match topping Joe/Necro IWA-MS 2005 as far as stiff slugfests go. Now that's something I'd point to as evidence of how to communicate hatred and horrific violence.*


That entire show was the bomb. I watched it this past summer and might watch it again soon. Top to bottom it's one of the best indy shows I've ever seen. Also the best show to point towards when people say IWA-MS never put on good shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

Which is funny considering the Kingston & Hero stuff IS legit. Felt like they only threw in the Loser Leaves Town aspect simply because of the heat. Moreso than it was for any real "storyline" purposes. Which at the end of the day wouldn't keep them apart. Both worked Chikara in 2007 regardless. Not to mention they would recreate the program in PWG & ROH in '08 & '09. I bought into it, though. One of the matches that drew me into buying the Best of CZW 2007 set.

Joe vs Necro is jesus christ.






FUCK

Got to love that commentary team too.


----------



## Manu_Styles

@Hailsabin 
Hero said on his shoot interview that he come out with the Loser Leave Town stipulation unplanned because he was tired of being at CZW at the time.


----------



## Obfuscation

I figured that was a catalyst behind it. Kingston's departure was more infamous anyways.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Necro is just inhuman with the bumps he takes in that match, really adds to the violence and Joe is incredible as the machine who slowly begins to question whether Necro's resolve is unbreakable. Necro's punches prior to that hideous bump are also majestic in a filthy fashion, THAT is how you throw some disgusting punches.


----------



## Obfuscation

Necro was one of the most underrated guys on the Indie scene for a good while. His dedication to matches was hard to surpass. Especially when he'd be the number one guy to make ring wars come off as legit as possible. He's willing to take the killer bumps and knock his opponent for a loop via his disgusting punches. I've met him. His hands are seriously massive. Couldn't imagine getting knocked around by that guy.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

He's still underrated tbf. People shouldn't go into his matches expecting pure wrestling and prime athleticism, he's far more of an old school brawler relying on his offence and bumps to really make a match feel like a war. Not every worker has to be versatile to be considered good. Necro is probably one of the best in history at working heated brawls with horrifying levels of violence and the fact more often than not he can create this without having to resort to a ridiculous amount of weapons (aside from Death Matches) really should be commended. I can only imagine what Lawler vs Necro would have been like circa 1985. Necro vs a prime 1993 Vader is also something of a dream match to me. I'd liken it to the Foley/Vader slugfests we were treated to from time to time. I mean Vader was stiff as fuck regardless of who he faced, but when you got someone like Foley in the ring with him....good grief at the punches.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well a lot more have seem to finally give him his due compared to years ago when Necro was merely looked at as only a "shitty deathmatch" wrestler. Far, far from the truth. See, exactly. I'd credit Necro to more of a stiff worker as apposed to a hardcore guy. Sure, he's done deathmatches. But, it's not like that's his only outlet. The Foley association is fitting. I've often said they fell in the same area. They have their differences, yet it's a grouping I feel suffices where different workers like themselves can fall under. 

vs Lawler in the 80's or Vader in the 90's? Dude, don't make me dream like that. The heat on Necro being a wild heel brawler assaulting Lawler would be immense. I'm literally imagining the scenario right now. It's perfect considering the play out to how things were set up back then. Necro fits in like a glove. The Vader dream match paints a picture of nothing but bombs being laid out. Vader is such a punishing in ring bully during his bouts that Necro's will to not quit, and take the sick bumps, could lead that match to some UNBELIEVABLE moments. Once again, the parallels to Foley circa that time are so close. Halloween Havoc '93 recreation anyone?

The food for thought I have now is giving me some FUN scenarios.


----------



## EmbassyForever

PWG - Preview - Failure to Communicate: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrnxACFZ2Ew


----------



## Chismo

I'm so tempted to watch, but I wanna remain unspoiled. Watching PWG unspoiled = mindblowing.


----------



## Platt

Withness the carnage that is "Death Before Dishonor X: State of Emergency" as Kevin Steen defends the ROH World Championship against Rhino, the World Tag Team Title Tournament concludes, Mike Mondo challenges Adam Cole for the World TV Championship, Jay Lethal vs. Homicide, and much more!

1. World Tag Team Title Tournament Semi-Final #1- Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs. Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs
2. Survival of the Fittest Qualifier: Silas Young vs. Tadarius Thomas
3. Kyle O'Reilly vs. ACH
4. World Tag Team Title Tourament Semi-Final #2- Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus & Charlie Haas with Shelton Benjamin
5. Jay Lethal vs. Homicide
6. Tag Team Challenge Match: Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin vs. Irish Airborne
7. ROH World TV Title Match: Adam Cole vs. Mike Mondo
8. World Tag Team Title Tournament Finals: Semi-Final Winner #1 vs. Semi-Final Winner #2
9. ROH World Title Match: Kevin Steen vs. Rhino

Plus special appearances by "The American Wolf" Davey Richards & Matt Hardy!!!


Since its inception, Ring of Honor has prided itself on presenting the absolute best in professional wrestling. From Strong Style to Hardcore and everything in-between, ROH has been defined by its stylistic diversity and that includes giving the woman of professional wrestling a platform to present their craft. 

The strongest, toughest, most athletic women in the wrestling world have all set foot in Ring of Honor to square off with one another. At times they have even been tested against the opposite sex in some of the most violent matches ROH has seen, but the Women of Honor have always stepped up to the challenge.

Now in this 2-Disc collection, you can experience the tenacity of the Women of Honor for yourself as they battle to prove just who is the best. This set includes an astounding 33 matches from Ring of Honor's video library.


Disc 1
1. Alexis Laree vs. Persephonie… Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03
2. Alexis Laree vs. Sumie Sakai …Wrestlerave '03 6/28/03
3. Allison Danger vs. Sarah Stock… The Conclusion (On Uncensored DVD) 11/28/03
4. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. Tracy Brooks vs. Allison Danger…3rd Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 Pre-Show 2/26/05
5. Allison Danger vs. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. Mercedes Martinez… Best In The World 3/25/06
6. MsChif vs. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Rain… Supercard Of Honor 3/31/06
7. Allison Danger, Daizee Haze & MsChif vs. Lacey, Rain & Cheerleader Melissa… Better Than Our Best 4/1/06
8. Sara Del Ray vs. Daizee Haze… Destiny 6/3/06
9. Mercedes Martinez vs. Daizee Haze… Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06
10. Lacey vs. Nikki Roxx vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze… Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06
11. Jimmy Jacobs, Brent Albright & Lacey vs. Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze (No DQ Match)…Dedicated 1/26/07
12. Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray vs. Daizee Haze & Alexa Thatcher… Fifth Year Festival: NYC 2/16/07
13. Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer, & Daizee Haze vs. Adam Pearce, Jimmy Jacobs, & Lacey (Street Fight)…Fifth Year Festival: Philly 2/17/07
14. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze…Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07
15. Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs. MsChif & Serena …Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07
16. Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs. Jetta & Eden Black… Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07

Disc 2
17. Jimmy Jacobs & Lacey vs. BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze (Anything Goes Match)… All Star Extravaganza III 3/30/07
18. Lacey & Rain vs. Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger… The Battle Of St. Paul 4/27/07
19. Daizee Haze vs. Nikki Roxx… Reborn Again 5/11/07
20. Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze… Respect Is Earned 5/12/07
21. Lacey & Rain vs Daizee Haze & MsChif…Driven 6/23/07
22. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze…Death Before Dishonor V- Night 1 8/10/07
23. Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey… Death Before Dishonor V- Night 2 8/11/07
24. Amazing Kong & Daizee Haze vs. Lacey & Sara Del Rey… Man Up 9/15/07
25. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey ( Three Way Dance)… Rising Above 12/29/07
26. Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze…6th Anniversary Show 2/23/08
27. MsChif vs. Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Ashley Lane ….Return Engagement 4/19/08
28. Sara Del Rey vs. Jennifer Blake…Northern Navigation 7/25/08
29. Daizee Haze vs. Madison Eagles… Driven (2008) 9/19/08
30. Sara Del Rey vs. MsChif… Rising Above 2008 11/22/08
31. Sara Del Ray vs. Amazing Kong… Supercard of Honor V 5/8/10
32. Sara Del Ray & Serena Deeb vs. Amazing Kong & Daizee Haze… Final Battle 2010 12/18/10
33. Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara…Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 2 4/2/11


----------



## Chismo

Segunda Caida said:


> Honestly can't ever see any Indy match topping Joe/Necro IWA-MS 2005 as far as stiff slugfests go. Now that's something I'd point to as evidence of how to communicate hatred and horrific violence.


Not true, because that match was lacking Super Dragon. 






Btw, Super Dragon mentioned recently about the BOLA '06 match with Necro, how he asked Necro to punch him in the face when the match begins, and how he got legit fucked up, lol. Dragon wrote _"never ask Necro to punch you in the face"_.


----------



## Certified G

God I love Super Dragon. One of my favorites, his stiffness in matches with people like Necro and Steen is amazing to watch. I love that Astonishing X-Mas Guerilla Warfare match against Steen. Right when the match begins they push each other into the rows of chairs and even that looked brutal and full of hatred.


----------



## RKing85

Dragon Gate USA
Enter the Dragon 2010
1st Anniversary Show

CIMA/Gargano ***
4 Way Match ***1/2
Doi/Younger **1/2
Hulk/Mochizuki ***1/2
Swann/Reid N/R
Elimination Match ????
Danielson/Shingo ****1/2

The 4 way match was one of the better spotfests I have seen in recent memory. Amazing how far some of those guys have come in the 2 years since this match. Swann/Reid was both a showcase for Swann, and a squash for storyline purposes. Wish I could grade the elimination match but my dvd started skipping about 5 minutes into the match and got so bad that I couldn't watch it and had to skip the match. Thank god the main event still worked. I know it comes as no surprize to anyone on this board, but Danielson and Shingo are both awesome. I had such high expectations for this one, and they delievered.


----------



## EmbassyForever

When Dragon vs Necro happend? looks awesome


----------



## Lane

PWG BOLA 06 night 2 I think was Necro vs Dragon.


----------



## KingCrash

Yup, final match of BOLA 06 Night Two. Pretty much messed up Dragon I think because while he faced Jack Evans the next night he dropped out of the finals which was supposed to be a three-way.


----------



## seabs

*Super Dragon was fucking awful. Definition of a guy that couldn't work and tried to cover it by working stiff. Working that stiff only works if you do it when need be. It just makes you look shit and unsafe when you work like that in every match. Watched the Astonishing X-Mas match and past the first 5 minutes it's not that good. Turns too much into running through spots and taking way too long to set them up. Necro does the whole stiff crazy lunatic shtick a million times better than Dragon eve did. *


----------



## sXeMope

Masada vs Davey Richards is happening at the next CZW show. I may buy the DVD purely to see this match.


----------



## Manu_Styles

sXeMope said:


> Masada vs Davey Richards is happening at the next CZW show. I may buy the DVD purely to see this match.


Is a dark match, Will they release it on the DVD? If they do i will problably buy the DVD, Briscoes vs OI4K is also happening at that show.


----------



## Chismo

Seabs said:


> *Super Dragon was fucking awful. Definition of a guy that couldn't work and tried to cover it by working stiff. Working that stiff only works if you do it when need be. It just makes you look shit and unsafe when you work like that in every match. Watched the Astonishing X-Mas match and past the first 5 minutes it's not that good. Turns too much into running through spots and taking way too long to set them up. Necro does the whole stiff crazy lunatic shtick a million times better than Dragon eve did. *


Some spots had a long set up, sure, but only because the previous beating was uber vicious and brutal, therefore they could take more time (kayfabe speaking).

And Dragon was never meant to be a "stiff crazy lunatic", you can't really compare him to Necro.



sXeMope said:


> Masada vs Davey Richards is happening at the next CZW show. I may buy the DVD purely to see this match.


Hopefully MASADA leads him to a good match.


----------



## KingCrash

Manu_Styles said:


> Is a dark match, Will they release it on the DVD? If they do i will problably buy the DVD, Briscoes vs OI4K is also happening at that show.


Is it going to be on ippv, because they've done it where a guy they couldn't show (like Adam Cole) had a match and they released it on DVD.



JoeRulz said:


> Hopefully MASADA leads him to a good match.


Since Davey is sometimes better in other feds when he's not the main it'll be an average match. Still will be full of no-selling on both sides though.


----------



## Lane

After IWA MS tried 2 times to get Masada vs Richards CZW is finnaly going to make it happen.


----------



## Bubz

Seabs said:


> *Watched the Astonishing X-Mas match and past the first 5 minutes it's not that good. Turns too much into running through spots and taking way too long to set them up.*


YES! That match is maybe the most overrated indy match ever imo, it isn't good. It drags like hell, I actually wanted to turn it off half way through.


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> Is it going to be on ippv, because they've done it where a guy they couldn't show (like Adam Cole) had a match and they released it on DVD.


It's not an iPPV show, but the article does say the only way to see it is "Live and In Person", but at the same time I can't see something like this being left off of the DVD


----------



## Lane

It wont be left off the dvd. Also

First two matches anounced for the Brain Damage memorial show prior to Night of Infamy

Joker vs Sami Callihan
Masada vs Rich Swann


----------



## musdy

PWG's 5 for $40 sale is back!!

http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter_2012.html


----------



## sXeMope

musdy said:


> PWG's 5 for $40 sale is back!!
> 
> http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter_2012.html


I've never ordered from PWG, but I've been planning for a while. Read that article and I was wondering. They said you can use it as many times as you want. Does that mean multiple times in the same order?


----------



## EmbassyForever

So here's an awesome promo from Adam Cole. *Spoilers from PWG Failure to Communicate*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4cLYjjEwM8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## musdy

sXeMope said:


> I've never ordered from PWG, but I've been planning for a while. Read that article and I was wondering. They said you can use it as many times as you want. Does that mean multiple times in the same order?


Yup.


----------



## Chismo

1. *Semi-Finals*: Team ROH vs. Team Sendai Girls

_The best opener of the year, unless I’m forgetting something. Team ROH’s match finally delivers in this round, after two somehow lackluster affairs. Nick Jackson was so OTT here, hilarious performance. Such a great prick heel, you just want to smash his birdlike head like a melon. The Sendai Girls seriously rocked, they were so believable in beating the crap out of Team ROH, and the crowd was going crazy for them. What I especially liked, is the feeling out process was thrown out of window, and we got 15 minutes of exciting sprinting. But nothing too spotty or too obviously contrived. Great match. I think the Girls deserve to reach Finals next year. And the Bucks… The best tag team in the business._

******


2. *Semi-Finals*: F.I.S.T. vs. The Spectral Envoy

_ICARUS! /review._

***1/2


3. Ophidian vs. Saturyne

_Such a fun sprint. Ophidian is all about business, he’s dead serious in both showing off and trying to beat the hell out of Saturyne. She, on the other hand, is trying to hang with men, and she’s holding nothing back. Simple and effective story, and the action was fast paced and very exciting. Saturyne botched one move, but it actually helped the match, IMO. This was damn good, I’m shocked, honestly._

***1/2


4. 10-Way Tag Team Gauntlet

_Usually, I strongly dislike gauntlets, but this one was very well done. The peculiar mix of the regular roster, rookies and legends was a lot of fun. It’s 37 minutes long, but it feels like 15 really. And that’s always great. Good stuff all around, and those two huge guys from the Corporation Domination need to be used more often. Freaks._

***1/4


5. 3.0, Ebessan & Takoyakida vs. Colt Cabana, Johnel Sanders, Darkness Crabtree & The Swamp Monster

_I can’t rate this. No one can._

*N/A*


6. Manami Toyota & Kaori Yoneyama vs. Commando Bolshoi & Tsubasa Kuragaki

_Fucking A! Sure, I was expecting a good match, but these four Joshis blew my mind here. Another match with simple storytelling, but it was so effective, and the action was so crisp, and fun, and exciting… Just beautiful. These gals know how to wrestle, they know how to work the crowd, how to express their characters and how to tell little but meaningful stories about their strengths and weaknesses. Tsubasa was the true star of the match. Immense stuff. The whole weekend peaked here, IMO._

******


7. Jigsaw vs. Tadasuke

_After Tadasuke’s beautiful performance against Kingston, I was really looking forward to this match. And it delivered. This was your classic power vs. speed story, Jigsaw’s selling was really good, it put over Tadasuke’s vicious offense as a clear danger. The ref stoppage ending ruled, we need much more of it in wrestling. #realism_

***1/2


8. *Finals*: The Spectral Envoy vs. Team ROH

_So damn frustrating. I feel like shit. Why? Well, the match was damn good until the last few minutes. There were two long face-in-peril segments on the Envoy members, Team ROH was bringing it, the Bucks were awesome as usual, the excitement was top notch, etc. But then the Batiri and Delirious interfere, and the big chaotic brawl happens. Now, I’m fine with all of it, but then there’s this ridiculously STUPID spot where UMB superplexes Matt Jackson on like 10 guys standing ringside and WAITING (that was some baaad kayfabing) for Matt to land on them. I fucking hate spots like that, because the setup is impossible to pull off in a convincing and compelling manner, I mean those guys waiting ringside ALWAYS use embarrassing punches because they have to be careful about a guy landing on them. The same type of spot completely ruined the SOTF finals last year too. That spot just screamed “spot monkey”. I’m sorry, but I can’t suspend my disbelief that much. But all in all, I appreciate the match, it was entertaining, the Envoy’s victory was a true feel good moment._

*1/4


Well, great show. I thought only PWG and DGUSA can pull off something like this, but I was wrong. Two fucking GREAT matches, four good ones, a funny atomicos pleasure, and the main event was entertaining after all, despite being bad in terms of star rating. This was a great trip, the whole tournament rocked. So. Much. Variety.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*CHIKARA "Talent Borrows, Genius Steals" Season 5 Finale Review

Quick Thoughts: Since I did PWG, I thought it'd be fun for me to review the last CHIKARA show I saw before I stopped following them. Underwhelming show but fun as you know what you get with CHIKARA; I thought the buildup between Kingston/Sweeney was well done but the match itself failed to deliver and most of the card was decent; I'd argue that the HydraLock Challenge was the best part of the show lmao and I was the BIGGEST Incoherence mark back then, just thought I let that be known.*

Los Ice Creams & Kenji Fukimoto vs. Twiggy, Equinox & Retail Dragon- **3/4
Chucky T vs. Ricochet- ***1/2
Jagged vs. Player Uno- **
The Colony vs. Rhett Titus, Pelle Primeau & Shane Hagadorn- **
Josh Daniels vs. Max Boyer- **3/4 (They were calling spots loud as hell lol)
Lance Steel vs. Trik Davis- **1/2
Incoherence, Deliriouscito & Hallowickedcito vs. B-Rage, Hydra, Crossbones & U-Black- ***1/2
Mike Quackenbush & Shane Storm vs. Team FIST- ***1/4
Eddie Kingston vs. Larry Sweeney (Strap Match)- **3/4-***


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Boiling Point 2012 Review:* 

*Roderick Strong vs. Mike Mondo: ***1/2 * 
What a fantastic opener. Strong needs to get more matches like this with the new guys, like the interviewr said on his recent shoot - he's the perfect guy to make new guys looks great. This match was great opener with stiff shots, great pace and overall super-enjoyable match. 

*Antonio Thomas vs. Vinny Marseglia vs. QT Marshall vs. Matt Taven: **3/4* 
It was fun for it should've was. Taven looked really good here as always, it's a shame he signed with WWE, he could've easily be the next Eddie Edwards IMO.

*ROH World Television Champion Adam Cole vs. Brutal Bob: *3/4* 
AHAH

*Michael Elgin vs. Charlie Haas: *1/2* 
BAHAHA

*The Briscoe Brothers vs. Steve Corino and Jimmy Jacobs: **** 
The Briscoes saved the iPPV for me because they're so damn entertaining and they were the pefrect guys to had a match after these two god-awful bouts. The match wasn't special or something but still enjoyable. Corino's in such a great shape, props to him.

*2 Out of 3 Falls Match - Tommaso Ciampa vs. Jay Lethal: ***3/4+*
Thank you Ciampa. What a warrior. Liked it even more now, best Ciampa's match in ROH and Lethal is such a great worker.

*Mike Bennett and Maria Kanellis vs. Eddie Edwards and Sara Del Rey: **3/4* 
They kinda missed the point of the match and SDR didn't showcased her abilty at all and the 99% was about Edwards and Bennett. Thought the match could've been much better with amazing moments with SDR, Maria and Bennett but it didn't happend. Eddie showd some personailty here.

*Anything Goes Match for the ROH World Championship - Kevin Steen(c) vs. Eddie Kingston: ***3/4* 
Great match and I loved the story personailly. ROH really have to book Kingston more as they said they will in the newswire after the show, he's one of the best right now IMO (in the Independent scena, of course). I think this match should've regular since both are awesome with telling a story and Steen proved once again that he's great in the ring at GBH... If Steen wins at Final Battle I'd to see a rematch and this time the match will be regular.

Overall the show wasn't great but still it was a fun iPPV with good crowd. Def felt like a B show.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

musdy said:


> PWG's 5 for $40 sale is back!!
> 
> http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter_2012.html


YES

Just ordered:


Guerre Sans Frontières
2009 Battle of Los Angeles - Night Two
As The Worm Turns
Steen Wolf
All Star Weekend V - Night 1
Seven
Eight
DDT4 2009
DDT4 2010
DDT4 2011

All for $90. What a steal. 

Good purchases? Yes? No?


----------



## sXeMope

*IWA East Coast: Masters Of Pain 2012*

*Black Hawk Down Match: Danny Havoc vs. Ron Mathis*
- **
- Cool concept for the Black Hawk Down deathmatch. Two corners had light tube boards, and two had a fan with light tubes replacing the blades. (I believe Drake and Pondo used something similar in MOP09.). This was my first time seeing Mathis. Guy looks like a guy who's spend time in jail with those tattoos. Nothing memorable here. Passable. Felt too short, but there really isn't much that could have happened IMO.
*
Not So Friendly Skies Match: Matt Tremont vs. Devon Moore*
- ***
- Started off kind of boring, but once they got in the ring it got better. Felt too short and rushed though.
*
West Virginia Power Outage Match: Mad Man Pondo vs. Viper*
-**
- It was a Pondo match. I had low expectations. Not bad, but not memorable. 

*Nightmare On Campbell's Creek Match: Masada vs. Spidar Boodrow*
-****
- Spidar looks like the guy who would have 'broken in' Ron Mathis in prison. These guys beat the fuck out of each other. Easily the best match of the first round. Only thing I didn't like was the commentary. 

*Fans Bring The Weapons: Semi-Finals - Matt Tremont vs Danny Havoc*
-***
- not a bad match, but i'm personally not a fan of Tremont and Havoc working together. There was a really sick spot/angle that showed barbed wire really stuck in Havoc's back. 
*
Panes In The Glass Match: Semi-Finals - Masada vs Viper*
- ****
- Pretty good match here. Seems like it was cut short due to a huge cut on Masada's leg. Nothing really to say about it. 
*
Not Your Mom's Leftovers Match: TJ Phillips vs. Smokey C*
-N/A
- Won't lie. skipped this match. no fucks given
*
Double Hell Match: Finals - Matt Tremont vs Masada*
-
- Tremont took a pretty nasty head bump in this match after the barbed wire ropes gave way. Tremont took a lot (A LOT)of punishment in this match. really deserves the win. 

*Overview*
First of all, I watched this with the commentary on. Yeahhh...Don't do that. I don't follow IWA East Coast regularly, so I don't know who these guys are, but they make a team of Booker T, Mike Adamle, and Taz seem enjoyable in comparison. They were nowhere near the ring and couldn't see most things, so they just made a lot of stupid comments and had a conversation not relating to the match, and it sounded really unprofessional IMO. But besides that, this is probably the worst MOP show ever, but it's still pretty good. Although it lacked the creativity and names of all previous years, I'd still recommend it. ​


----------



## Lane

New RF film series is starting and sounds very interesting. 

They started with Sami Callihan & Rich Swann and things they did were

-Shoot interview with Sami

-Shoot with Rich

-Face Off telling stories featuring Swann, Callihan, and Richochet

-15 min empty arena match between Swann and Callihan with Richochet as guest ref

-Wrestleholics Volume 2 as a special feature.

This will be a ongoing series featuring top indy stars.


----------



## musdy

blink_41sum_182 said:


> YES
> 
> Just ordered:
> 
> 
> Guerre Sans Frontières
> 2009 Battle of Los Angeles - Night Two
> As The Worm Turns
> Steen Wolf
> All Star Weekend V - Night 1
> Seven
> Eight
> DDT4 2009
> DDT4 2010
> DDT4 2011
> 
> All for $90. What a steal.
> 
> Good purchases? Yes? No?


Of course!!


----------



## Last Chancery

I was looking into that deal but I wanted a variety. Maybe some earlier stuff just to get a flavor for it, then some 2010-12 stuff? I don't know, I might just pick and choose based on which matches look good and the guys I like.


----------



## sXeMope

The Sami/Swann DVD sounds good. I may have to buy that, along with the HoH show, even though I've always felt like I shouldn't buy from RF, because of the whole To Catch A Predator thing. Just my own personal morals I guess.

I'm planning on buying these from PWG

2012 Battle of Los Angeles - Night One
2012 Battle of Los Angeles - Night Two
Threemendous III
FEAR
Steen Wolf
Seven
Death To All But Metal 
DD4 
Life During Wartime
Threemendous II 

I was planning on buying most of them anyways, but for $40 for 5 DVDs, I'm definitely stocking up.


----------



## Certified G

Just got JCW's BloodyMania 6 in the mail today. Haven't watched it though, does anyone know if the announcement on Corperal Robinson is cut out or is it the complete iPPV stream?


----------



## DarloKid

really tempted with the $40 pwg deal comes to $52 uk shipping but dunno if i should risk it incase of getting hit with a customs charge


----------



## RKing85

Dragon Gate USA: Untouchable 2010

Hulk/Quack/Tozawa ***
Handicap N/R
Shingo/Dragon Kid ***3/4
Moxley/Jacobs ***
Taylor/Younger/Gargano/Swann ***
CIMA and Ricochet/Yoshino and Doi ****
Danielson/YAMATO ****1/4

Danielson/YAMATO was such a good match, in a totally different way than Danielson/Shingo was. IMO this is one of the best DG USA shows since the first two PPV's. I gave every actual match higher than 3 stars. Course you can't really rate the 2 minute handicap squash.


----------



## Concrete

Can someone tell me what the actual purpose of Wrestling is Fun!, Wrestling is Awesome!, and soon to be Wrestling is Respect. Are they just slight extensions of CHIKARA so young guys can get some work in/try-outs before they get booked for an actual CHIKARA show or is there something more to it?


----------



## Obfuscation

That's probably part of it. I think it's simply another promotion to really embrace the all around FUN side of wrestling in general w/the Chikara roster. Where as some stuff in Chikara will be taken more seriously, WiF! seems to have that overall carefree enjoy yourself vibe.

Seems to allow wrestlers to work once in awhile too since STIGMA is actually a fixture on the roster. Same w/Jervis Cottonbelly. I hope Rorschach would make an appearance down the line.

Feels like a family friendly version of Interspecies Wrestling to me. Which on paper sounds like TOTAL opposites, but I think someone out there might understand that comparison.


----------



## Concrete

Hailsabin said:


> That's probably part of it. I think it's simply another promotion to really embrace the all around FUN side of wrestling in general w/the Chikara roster. Where as some stuff in Chikara will be taken more seriously, WiF! seems to have that overall carefree enjoy yourself vibe.
> 
> Seems to allow wrestlers to work once in awhile too since STIGMA is actually a fixture on the roster. Same w/Jervis Cottonbelly. I hope Rorschach would make an appearance down the line.
> 
> Feels like a family friendly version of Interspecies Wrestling to me. Which on paper sounds like TOTAL opposites, but I think someone out there might understand that comparison.


I can get that haha. 

There are two promotions and a Youtube channel that start with "Wrestling is..." with heavy CHIKARA-ness. Peaked my interest.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sister promotions for Quack to expand his style of booking across the wrestling world. I'm all for it. (Y)


----------



## Concrete

I can get behind that. 

With Chikara touring more and more around the country its a really good idea for there to be promotions like WiF and WiA in markets like Allentown and the New England area so those areas don't have to go without the Chikara style for too long. These areas have proved they love them some wrestling and they won't draw big crowds but there will be a decent turnout for these promotions. At least it looked like the WiF Free-per-view had a decent turn out. Kinda ticked though that both promotions run at like the farthest I really want to drive for a show haha. But WiA is suppose to run up near Albany where my brother goes to school so I might need to take a run up there during the spring if they run a show up there.

I'm interested if Wrestling is Respect will go the same way as it looks like WiF and WiA are going or if it will be more like Chikara and Ring of Honor had a baby with it having the looks of its mom(Chikara) but the personality of its dad(ROH).From its Facebook page it looks more like the latter.


----------



## Obfuscation

Which is logical considering the relationship they've had all year. Forming a sister promotion for both companies is smart. Can add in some fresh match ups without having to keep the whole inter-promotional feud alive when it eventually dies down. Which I imagine would be at Cibernetico next weekend.

Now if only Chikara could make it's way out more to the west. That's my one request. I'll keep dreaming.


----------



## Concrete

All you can do is hope on that one. They went to Alabama this year so I don't know if there is any place that they have completely off their list of possibilities. 

Wrestling is Respect is suppose to be the direct successor of Pro Wrestling Respect I guess according to their website. Oddly enough WiF reminded me a lot of that idea with having the young guys wrestle there before they would move up. I expect more Chikara influence here though. Having the young guys from Chikara and the young guys from ROH mixed with some veterans could be really cool. Their goal is to distribute through SMV, also mentioned on their website. The website for Wrestling is Respect is formatted exactly like Wrestling is Awesome's website though with different color schemes and banner styles.


----------



## Obfuscation

Fingers crossed. They're moving more and more. Maybe if they can hit up Arizona or Nevada I could travel to there. On my budget, any of the mid-west or east coast states is just too far.

I already like that. That's the best way to get the younger wrestlers a chance to get used to working shows. Almost like house shows in the WWE. Ok, not almost it is exactly like that. That's where I feel the sister promotion, or two, is good. Fully behind it this. Bonus that the shows are gonna be on SMV too. I was tempted to purchase the debut WiF! show due to card being a Chikara-lite show.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I just saw Joe vs Necro from way back.


Holy fuck... Just, holy fuck.


----------



## Obfuscation

First time? 

Yep, holy FUCK is really all you can say.


----------



## KingCrash

*AIW - Absolution VII*

*
No Rope Barbed Wire*
John Thorne vs. Rickey Shane Page - **

Drake Younger vs. Ethan Page vs. Davey Vega vs. Arik Cannon vs. Facade vs. Eddie Kingston - ***1/4

*Bare Knuckle Brawl - Special Guest Referee: Archibald Peck*
Colin Delaney vs. Marion Fontaine - N/R

*AIW Tag Team Titles*
Matt Cross & Josh Prohibition vs. Aeroform (Flip Kendrick & Louis Lyndon) vs. The Batiri (Obariyon & Kodama) - ***1/4

*Texas Bullrope Match*
Jock Samson vs. The Duke - **

Adam Cole vs. ACH - ***1/4

*Intense Division Title*
Bobby Beverly vs. BJ Whitmer - **1/2

Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) - **1/4

*Absolute Title - Elimination Rules*
Eric Ryan vs. Tim Donst vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Zema Ion - ***1/2


For their biggest show of the year Absolution VII was a bit of a disappointment until the main event. Cole & ACH have a much better match in them, most of the other matches were just there at best besides the six-man & tag title match and IA/Briscoes called back to their earlier encounters and not in a good way. Main event delivered and at least for the end of this show the aftermatch big angle was interesting. ​


----------



## Obfuscation

Too bad it didn't pan out better. Reading over that card and on paper I would have expected much different. _(Maybe i'm partial since I like a lot of the talent.)_ Not from Briscoes vs Irish Airborne though. Callbacks to their past matches sounds about right for my assumption anyways.


----------



## Chismo

RKing85 said:


> Dragon Gate USA: Untouchable 2010
> 
> Hulk/Quack/Tozawa ***
> Handicap N/R
> Shingo/Dragon Kid ***3/4
> Moxley/Jacobs ***
> Taylor/Younger/Gargano/Swann ***
> CIMA and Ricochet/Yoshino and Doi ****
> Danielson/YAMATO ****1/4
> 
> Danielson/YAMATO was such a good match, in a totally different way than Danielson/Shingo was. IMO this is one of the best DG USA shows since the first two PPV's. I gave every actual match higher than 3 stars. Course you can't really rate the 2 minute handicap squash.


The greatest DGUSA show ever. The main event was immense.

EDIT:

A proper re-watch:












1.	*Open the Freedom Gate Championship*: Johnny Gargano © vs. Jon Davis

_An impromptu title match. Solid stuff all around, with Davis being methodical and controlling the match, and with Gargano working from behind. The finish made a lot of sense, it pulled the trigger on Davis, and started the first chapter of the feud._

**1/2


2.	Lince Dorado (1-2) vs. Jigsaw (1-1)

_Good match, this was your simple and effective Lucha showcase. Both guys worked hard, and the finishing stretch was really good._

***


3.	*SHINE Challenge*: Marti Belle vs. Christina von Eerie

_A nothing match. Christina was botching a lot of moves. But that ass, yumi…_

1/2*


4.	The Scene (4-0) vs. The D.U.F. (Sami Callihan & Pinkie Sanchez) (0-0)

**1/2


5.	Sami Callihan (3-6) vs. MASADA (0-0)

_Watching this live, it seemed like Sami was legit hurt, and watching it now, I’m damn sure he was. Because, no way this would be that short, especially considering Sami’s “focus on wrestling” story, which was meant to showcase his change in approach. Shame, he looked weak here, it ended just like that. Hopefully we get a proper rematch down the road._

**1/4


6.	The Gentlemen’s Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak & Orange Cassidy) vs. Rich Swann & The Super Smash Bros

_The Gent’s Club is probably the most awkward stable ever. #variety~ That being said, this was a cool trios affair, there was some stalling, but once they got going, this turned out into something good._

***


7.	Ricochet (4-2) vs. AR Fox (6-3)

_Damn good stuff. Awesome, fast paced sprint. Ricochet’s character work was great, few nice psychological touches. _

***1/2


8.	El Generico (2-3) vs. Samuray Del Sol (2-3)

_The match of the night. Del Sol was his usual self, performing many breathtaking spots, but it doesn’t make a good match. Thank God there’s Generico, the true BOSS of wrestling. Anyway, this was the rubber match, nice and exciting, they showcased their Lucha influences, and the finishing stretch was good, they didin’t go overboard._

***1/2


Good show overall. Four good, three solid, and one really bad match. The show just flew by, like it’s always case with DGUSA and EVOLVE, which is a big draw for me, it’s really easy to watch when nothing drags. The last hour was strong, and the midcard was solid, but I was disappointed with the Sami/MASADA match, where Sami got fucked up. Shame, it was really solid for what it was.


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG BOLA 2012 Night 1*​
Joey Ryan vs TJ Perkins - ***3/4*
~ What you'd expect, this was fine but nothing special

Drake Younger vs Roderick Strong - ****1/2*
~ Got a bit spotty at times but it was a lot easier to stomach than Younger/B-Boy from Threemendous III. Didn't go into overkill too much.

Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O Reilly - ****3/4*
~ They started off with a great bit of technical wrestling, lots of counters and chain wrestling, and then it broke down into some hard-hitting strikes. Hot finish too.

B-Boy vs Brian Cage - *****
~ Not as bad as I was expecting actually. B-Boy's never really gonna make me a fan of his, but he did fine here.

Ricochet vs Kevin Steen - ******
~ Well this was just great. Steen in PWG's kinda got that Claudio-vibe; pair him up with a small high-flyer he can just beat up and you've got gold.

Willie Mack vs Sami Calihan - ****1/2*
~ I felt that Willie Mack's 'plateaued' recently and hasn't been overly impressive since his matches with Hero. But this was a good outing from him here, and while I'm no fan of Calihan, they had a very solid, exciting contest. Wish Mack had sold the leg work a bit more but that's probably being a bit too picky.

Adam Cole vs El Generico - ****1/4*
~ Cole's heel shtick is one of the most enjoyable things in wrestling right now. 

Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards - *****1/4*
~ Their ROH encounter from Showdown in the Sun Night 2 is my current MOTY so I had high hopes for this one. While it doesn't quite compare to that particular contest, largely due to the pacing being a tad off in this one (they went all-out too early in my opinion which didn't help the sense of overkill at the end), this is still a great main event and another fantastic chapter in the Elgin/Richards saga.


A very watchable show that doesn't outstay its welcome at around the 2 hour 20min mark. Nothing outright bad, 2 exceptional matches and the rest is pretty good-great. Roll on Night 2!


----------



## EmbassyForever

*DGUSA Fearless 2012 Review:* 

Johnny Gargano vs. EITA - ***1/4+

The Scene (Caleb Konley & Scott Reed) vs. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez - Skipped.

Samuray Del Sol vs. Sami Callihan - ***1/2

The Gentleman’s Club (Chuck Taylor (c) & Orange Cassidy & Drew Gulak) vs. Rich Swann (c) & ACH & CIMA – Captain’s match - ***1/4

Jon Davis vs. Akira Tozawa - ***3/4

*Open the United Gate #1 Contenders match* 
The Super Smash Bros (Player Uno & Player Dos) vs. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi - ***1/2

*Respect match* 
A.R. Fox vs. Ricochet - ***3/4

Here's my full review with spoilers:



Spoiler: DGUSA Fearless 2012 Review



*Johnny Gargano vs. EITA - ***1/4+* 
The audio problem with songs not working during the show were awkward. The match was really good opener, it's really refrshing seeing the champ in openers and Gargaon is the pefrect man for this spot. It was the first time I've seen EITA in the ring and he looked pretty good, the Cop Killa was unnecessary but overall great way to open the show.

*The Scene (Caleb Konley & Scott Reed) vs. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez - Skipped.* 
I started watching this and then Pinkie Sacnez came out with ANGRY FACE~!. Jesus, this was too much for me, this guy is so awful in DGUSA. Really not a fan of Larry too TBH, he's pretty bad. Why the hell Gabe thought it was a good idea to put Pinkie and Scene in the match... (I have no problem with Cannon)

*Samuray Del Sol vs. Sami Callihan - ***1/2* 
Great match and I loved the Brainbuster. 

*The Gentleman’s Club (Chuck Taylor (c) & Orange Cassidy & Drew Gulak) vs. Rich Swann (c) & ACH & CIMA – Captain’s match - ***1/4* 
Your typical The Gentleman's Club's trios match. Some comedy and then lots of moves towards the end, and it worked on me once again. Enjoyable match but I'm not agree with the result, it seems like Chucky-T is losing way too much.

*Jon Davis vs. Akira Tozawa - ***3/4* 
Davis' entrance was fucking awesome. The match was just as good as Gargano/Davis, I wish the match was longer because this was fantastic. I'm a huge fan of Davis' work lately, he's really underrated for some reason and nobody's talking about him. IMO he's one of the best in indies right now and I'll not be surprised if WWE will sign him sooner than later. Really hope he'll win the belt and have a reign that similar to Shima in ROH. Tozawa was awesome as always.

*The Super Smash Bros (Player Uno & Player Dos) vs. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi - ***1/2* 
Don't have too much to say about it, it was the first time I saw Saito and Horiguchi too and they looked great. The match was everything you'd exepct honestly and without the out-of-nowhere finish I'd give it higher rating.

*A.R. Fox vs. Ricochet - ***3/4* 
Awesome match. Wasn't close to what I exepcted from these two. They actually told a great story with AR Fox injury. Ricochet played an AMAZING heel here, awesome job from him, I enjoyed his work on the knee too. AR Fox sold his knee greatly too but I didn't liked that all of offance risked his knee and even if he sold that really good right after he hit it it still was pointless. I wish the crowd was more into the match because this kinds of much really needs the crowd support and sadly they didn't get it. The finish here felt weird and out of nowhere too but overall really good match and I can def see people giving this match higher rating than I did. Loved the post-match and Richochet's great.

Soooooo.... another great show from DGUSA, why am I not surprsied?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Hailsabin said:


> First time?
> 
> Yep, holy FUCK is really all you can say.


Yeah. I didn't think an Indy match would get as brutal as Drake Younger vs Brodie Lee.

I was wrong.


----------



## geraldinhio

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Yeah. I didn't think an Indy match would get as brutal as Drake Younger vs Brodie Lee.
> 
> I was wrong.


You're hardly talking about Younger vs Lee from Young Lions Cups 2008? Necro vs Joe makes this look like a walk in the park.

Now track down Necro's matches with Low Ki. There not as brutal as the Joe match but there pretty darn close. Necro get's destroyed in a vicious fashion as you would expect, great crazy stuff.


----------



## Lane

Humand Tornado returned last night at CZW teaming with Toby Klein to wrestle BLKout and 4Loco


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> Humand Tornado returned last night at CZW teaming with Toby Klein to wrestle BLKout and 4Loco


Wait...WHAT?! I looked it up and it said he never tagged in. I don't understand. Why can't the world just be simple and have Human Tornado wrestle when he makes a surprise appearance in a match?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Lane said:


> Humand Tornado returned last night at CZW teaming with Toby Klein to wrestle BLKout and 4Loco


Oh my god.

Please let this be real.


----------



## Certified G

Human Tornado?  Awesome, I thought his knees were completely destroyed? Even if he didn't wrestle it'd be awesome just to see him again imo.


----------



## Lane

It was infact very real and yeah the report said he never tagged in but I would like to believe we will see him again.


----------



## Concrete

The Corre said:


> Human Tornado?  Awesome, I thought his knees were completely destroyed? Even if he didn't wrestle it'd be awesome just to see him again imo.


If he can't wrestle anymore I would be thrilled if someone could just find a role for him on their shows. If it was just going to be a 1 and done sort of thing I would wonder why he did it.


----------



## Lane

He may have just been in town and wanted to do it. The Brain Damage memorial show was a few hours before NOI so he could of been there for that then DJ came up to him and see if he wanted to be on NOI.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> He may have just been in town and wanted to do it. The Brain Damage memorial show was a few hours before NOI so he could of been there for that then DJ came up to him and see if he wanted to be on NOI.


Sadly that would make a lot of sense :sad:


----------



## Obfuscation

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Yeah. I didn't think an Indy match would get as brutal as Drake Younger vs Brodie Lee.
> 
> I was wrong.


You mean their Chikara match? Oh yeah, Joe vs Necro SLAUGHTERS that. Now that was a dream match that delivered.

Human Tornado back?! Where did he go in the first place? I want him back in the world of wrestling. Been lacking pimp slaps and POUNCE.


----------



## Bubz

Joe/Necro is amazing because it has all the insanity of a deathmatch and manages to be just as brutal without using any of the weapons bar chairs and a barricade, instead it's purely down to Joe being a badass motherfucker and Necro being a fucking maniac and bumping like a retard (in a good way).


----------



## Concrete

KingCrash said:


> *AIW - Absolution VII*
> 
> *
> No Rope Barbed Wire*
> John Thorne vs. Rickey Shane Page - **
> 
> Drake Younger vs. Ethan Page vs. Davey Vega vs. Arik Cannon vs. Facade vs. Eddie Kingston - ***1/4
> 
> *Bare Knuckle Brawl - Special Guest Referee: Archibald Peck*
> Colin Delaney vs. Marion Fontaine - N/R
> 
> *AIW Tag Team Titles*
> Matt Cross & Josh Prohibition vs. Aeroform (Flip Kendrick & Louis Lyndon) vs. The Batiri (Obariyon & Kodama) - ***1/4
> 
> *Texas Bullrope Match*
> Jock Samson vs. The Duke - **
> 
> Adam Cole vs. ACH - ***1/4
> 
> *Intense Division Title*
> Bobby Beverly vs. BJ Whitmer - **1/2
> 
> Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) - **1/4
> 
> *Absolute Title - Elimination Rules*
> Eric Ryan vs. Tim Donst vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Zema Ion - ***1/2
> 
> 
> For their biggest show of the year Absolution VII was a bit of a disappointment until the main event. Cole & ACH have a much better match in them, most of the other matches were just there at best besides the six-man & tag title match and IA/Briscoes called back to their earlier encounters and not in a good way. Main event delivered and at least for the end of this show the aftermatch big angle was interesting. ​


I was expecting a lot from this show. It is AIW's biggest show of the year. You are pretty spot on though I did like the Intense title match and Briscoes match a little more. I couldn't really say there was anything good about either hardcore match and I saw some reviews that praised them. I don't know what I was missing but Thorne sucked that barbed wire match out of any value it could of had. I thought Jock and Duke did a little better than them just cause they managed a cool spot but that's about it. And that main event and the subsequent angle were the only things that seemed to stand out here. And I usually like AIW shows.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*CHIKARA The Zodiac Crimes Review:*

The Throwbacks vs. The Bravado Bros - **3/4

Gran Akuma vs. Ophidian - *

Saturyne vs. Amber O’Neal - DUD

The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger vs. Walter Eaton - *

Soldier Ant & deviANT vs. Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier - **

Sugar Dunkerton vs. assailANT - *1/2

Mike Quackenbush, The Spectral Envoy & The Colony vs. The Shard, F.I.S.T. & The Batiri - ***1/2

So yeah... this show really sucked.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> Two new DVD releases are updated:
> 
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/sites/default/files/jimmyjacobsdvdfinal.jpg
> 
> Jimmy Jacobs has been a fixture of Ring of Honor almost as long as there has been an ROH. From his debut in 2003 until this very day, the Michigan native has captured the attention of the ROH faithful through his battles with Alex Shelley, his partnership and subsequent violent rivalry with BJ Whitmer, and his very controversial leadership of The Age of The Fall.
> 
> One of the most unique men in wrestling today, Jacobs career has been one of constant reinvention. From the furry boots and HUSS chants to the spike wielding, bloodthirsty leader of AOTF, Jimmy Jacobs has become just as known for his character as for his in-ring ability and for creating some of the most memorable moments in ROH's history.
> 
> Now, for the very first time, Jimmy Jacobs sits down with ROH cameras to openly discuss everything from the beginnings of his wrestling career in the Mid-West to his introduction to Ring of Honor to his partnership with Tyler Black. Jacobs is brutally honest about how he nearly lost his job with ROH, how he saved himself with one music video, and how it all lead to that night at “Man Up” that no ROH fan will ever forget.
> 
> Jimmy opens up about how The Age of The Fall came together, about how the creative changes within ROH affected it, and how his time away from Ring of Honor ended up being much longer than expected. Jimmy is also very blunt about the problems that he experienced in his personal life during his sabbatical from Ring of Honor.
> 
> This is a one of a kind look at the life & career of one of the most intriguing individuals who has ever graced the ROH ring. From his story with Lacey to his own relationship with professional wrestling, this is a set we could only call From Love To Hate: The Jimmy Jacobs Story...
> 
> Disc 1
> 1. 75 minute Jimmy Jacobs Shoot Interview
> 2. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Alex Shelley vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Tony Mamaluke...Wrestlerave '03 6/28/03
> 3. Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal (ROH Tag Team Title Match)...Best of the American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05
> 4. Clip of Whitmer turn on Jacobs...Dissension 1/28/06
> 5. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer...Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06
> 
> DVD Bonus:
> - Ballad Of Lacey music video
> - The Victory Of Love music video
> - kiss2kill music video
> - ' Love To Spare' date video
> - 'Can't Buy Me Love' date video
> -' Falun Apart' date video
> -' Behind Closed Doors' date video
> - AOTF viral video
> - AOTF video about 'society'
> - AOTF video about Founding Fathers/Philadelphia
> - "You Need Us'
> - 'Join us - you'll have fun'
> - 'The ball's in your court'
> - 'Disappointment'
> - 'Change'
> - 'Still the leader'
> - 'The Learning Tree'
> - 'The Most Important Week Ever'
> 
> Disc 2
> 6. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match)...Throwdown 6/23/06
> 7. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana (Windy City Death Match)...Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07
> 8. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer (Steel Cage Match)...Supercard of Honor II 3/31/07
> 9. Clip of Age of the Fall attacking Jay & Mark Briscoe...Man Up 9/15/07
> 10. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson..Unscripted III 12/1/07
> 11. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe...Final Battle 2007 12/30/07
> 12. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin...Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08
> 13. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries (I-Quit Match)...Rising Above 2008 11/22/08
> 14. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black (Steel Cage Match)...Violent Tendencies 6/26/09
> 
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/sites/default/files/survivalofthefittest2012dvdfinal.jpg
> 
> Ring of Honor's annual "Survival of the Fittest" tournament was taped September 22, 2012 in Baltimore, MD and aired on national TV during October 2012. Now is your chance to relive all of the action from a great night of wrestling which included a tremendous "Survival of the Fittest" Finals match-up, two championship matches, the build-up to "Glory By Honor XI", and MUCH MORE!!!
> 
> 1. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Adam Cole vs. Tadarius Thomas
> 2. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Fusion DS
> 3. Interview with S.C.U.M. (Steen calls out Michael Elgin)
> 4. World Tag Team Title Match: Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander
> 5. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Mike Bennett vs. Davey Richards
> 6. Tommaso Ciampa & RD Evans address Ciampa's injury
> 7. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Jay Lethal vs. QT Marshall
> 8. ROH World Title Match: Kevin Steen vs. Rhett Titus
> 9. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Homicide vs. Roderick Strong
> 10. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Kyle O'Reilly vs. Mike Mondo
> 11. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Michael Elgin vs. Rhino
> 12. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Bravado Brothers
> 13. Survival of the Fittest Finals Elimination Match: Features the six winners of the qualifying matches earlier in the show


Jacobs' DVD looks epic and I'm glad there's a shoot interview, hope it'll be a regular thing. I don't see the point of having SOTF DVD if this aired on TV and there's nothing special or bonus. My ratings for SOTF DVD is in the spoiler tag for those who interested:


Spoiler: Review



1. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Adam Cole vs. Tadarius Thomas - ***
2. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Fusion DS - *3/4
3. Interview with S.C.U.M. (Steen calls out Michael Elgin) - Really good
4. World Tag Team Title Match: Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander - **1/2
5. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Mike Bennett vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4
6. Tommaso Ciampa & RD Evans address Ciampa's injury - OK
7. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Jay Lethal vs. QT Marshall - *3/4
8. ROH World Title Match: Kevin Steen vs. Rhett Titus - **1/2
9. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Homicide vs. Roderick Strong - **
10. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Kyle O'Reilly vs. Mike Mondo - **1/2
11. Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match: Michael Elgin vs. Rhino - **1/2
12. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Bravado Brothers - *3/4
13. Survival of the Fittest Finals Elimination Match: Features the six winners of the qualifying matches earlier in the show - ***1/2

Everything was too short to be something good which is understandable since it's aired on TV (another reason for why it's stupid to have it on DVD - it's just not worth the price). The only things that worth a check is Thomas vs Cole that was great, Richards vs Bennett, SCUM and HOT in-ring promo and the SOTF finals (even if I can see people really hate this)


----------



## KingCrash

More interested in the shoot interview then anything else on the Jacobs dvd but glad he's getting one. No desire at all to get SOTF since it was all on tv and only the finals being anything remotely memorable. 



enlightenedone9 said:


> I was expecting a lot from this show. It is AIW's biggest show of the year. You are pretty spot on though I did like the Intense title match and Briscoes match a little more. I couldn't really say there was anything good about either hardcore match and I saw some reviews that praised them. I don't know what I was missing but Thorne sucked that barbed wire match out of any value it could of had. I thought Jock and Duke did a little better than them just cause they managed a cool spot but that's about it. And that main event and the subsequent angle were the only things that seemed to stand out here. And I usually like AIW shows.


I usually like AIW shows more too, and guys like Rickey Shane Page and Irish Airborne usually do better on them too. Plus it's been great to see guys like ACH, Eric Ryan and Tim Donst get better during their runs. AIW got me interesting in an angle with Chris Dickenson who I can't stand at all so they're doing something right but Absolution VII was like watching two different shows with every other match bringing you down for one reason or another.


----------



## JD13

I've been out the loop for a while. Can someone give me a heads up on the best few ROH shows this year and any essential indy stuff. Doesn't have to be comprehensive, just a few off the top of your heads. Thanks people.


----------



## seabs

*Don't waste your money on any current ROH mate. Nothing 2012 Indy that I'd call essential. Even PWG has cooled off but DDT4, Death To All But Metal and Threemendous 3 all delivered. Pick up some UK Indy shows from this year over anything else not PWG. DGUSA shows generally deliver tbf actually if you're still interested in them.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Digging the Jacobs set. Surprised, and disappointed, that the I Quit vs Shelley didn't make it. Everything else that has been essential to his career is on there though. Windy City Death Match & Cage vs Whitmer :mark:


----------



## Lane

Seabs, recomend me some UK promotions that have decent shipping rates to the states, please.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

JD13 said:


> I've been out the loop for a while. Can someone give me a heads up on the best few ROH shows this year and any essential indy stuff. Doesn't have to be comprehensive, just a few off the top of your heads. Thanks people.


Any PWG show, pretty much.


----------



## FITZ

Chikara: It's How You Play the Game

I've got a bunch of Chikara stuff on my hard drive and I want see it all before the season finale.


_Bonus Match:_
*Mike Bailey vs. Mathieu St. Jacques *

So they let some of the local guys have match on the opener because Chikara was running in their territory. Always good too see indy companies working together. I wasn't overly impressed with these guys but they didn't look out of their league in this match. Bailey was a decet face and he had a few nice moves. St. Jacques wasn't anything memorable either. Both guys really should have shown a little more personality in the ring. The match was fine but you can see this in any wrestling company and it didn't make me think more or less about C4. 
**3/4*
*

Jigsaw vs. Mr. Touchdown
*
Good as expected. This was earlier in the year and Mr. Touchdown was still doing some goofy stuff to say in gimmick. I like what he's doing now with just being a jerk to everyone but some of the football stuff was pretty funny. So the match had a few laughs and had an ending that I didn't expect at all. A better finishing stretch would have been nice since I didn't the match was ending until I heard the bell. Very good though as both guys played their characters well and the pacing was pretty quick. 
*****
*

Leah Von Dutch vs. Sara Del Rey
*
Von Dutch got in almost no offense and was killed by Sara. I understand why Chikara did this with Sara, to show she was miles ahead of all the other female wrestlers out there, but I would have preferred if Sara had been in a good match.
****


*Dasher Hatfield vs. Ophidian *

Dasher gets in his stuff early nd we see a few funny moments. Ophidian eventually takes control of the match and once the comedy is out of the way (which was good) this turned into a good, serious match. Dasher's comeback got the crowd going and the finishing stretch was really exciting. Not bind blowingly good but still a nice addition to the card. Only problem really was that nothing about the match really stood out to me and it was overall kind of forgettable. 
***3/4*

*
3.Ole vs. The Batiri*

Bad start to the match where Matthews hurts his leg before the match even starts. I'm not sure exactly what happened to him because they had a weird camera angle but he was walking around screaming, "Fuck!"and holding his leg before the match even started. I feel lie it took them a while to get back into the swing of things as the beginning of the match just felt off. Once Generico was able to play the face in peril they seemed to get back on track though I did feel like Mathews was limited the entire match. Still they were able to work through an injury and still put on a good match. Not great but not bad either. 
***3/4*

*
The Spectral Envoy vs. 17 and The Shard
*
The purpose of this was just storyline advancement. And for a 7 minutes match there was a lot of it. Donst was on commentary and virtually cut a promo the whole time (and it was a good one at that), Delirious made his presence known and it was kept a mystery what he was he doing out there. Ophidian made an appearance and Donst tried to steal his YLC back from Hallowicked. With all of this going on you can see why it's hard to remember the match. It was pretty average from what I remember. It just seemed like they were going through the motions because there was more important stuff happening than the match. 
****
*

Chuck Taylor vs. Archibald Peck *

Archie had just gone through a break-up and wasn't in a very spirited mood, which made for a pathetic entrance from him as he went through all of his motions as if Veronica was still with him. If someone in a marching band being in a wrestling ring is ridiculous a depressed member of the marching band is even more absurd. These are two of my favorite comedy guys to see wrestle and they didn't disappoint me. I won't go into detail about he match but it was amazing. Also it had character development for Archie which is impressive. It was 15 minutes of greatness.
****1/2*


*The Colony vs. The Swarm*

ANTS! 

Personally I think it's matchs like this where Chikara struggles. They wanted to wrestle this like it would be some big, wild, hate filled brawl. If you don't watch other wrestling that might work but for me it just seemed like a weak attempt at the style. It wasn't bad by any means just I wish they had been able to take to the next level and it's a shame that they were restricted by Chikara. I feel like that this would have been a lot better if it took place in another company. 
***3/4*
_

2nd Grand Championship Defense:_
*Eddie Kingston(c) vs. Brodie Lee*

Brodie is a monster and Kingston is amazing as an underdog. So yeah, this was really good and easily the best match of the night. Great storytelling with Brodie playing full heel the whole match despite the fact that this was his last match before he left for WWE. Just describing the roles that each guy played should be enough to convince anyone to see this match. If that wasn't enough this match also features a moment where the you quickly realize all the hard work paid off as the crowd went from pretty dead to really into the match on a nearfall at the end. Oh and there were some brutal strikes going on. Both guys can play characters, tell a story, and work. Great match. There were a few bad looking moves though and Kingston really shouldn't be trying huricanranas but other than that poor decision this was wrestled incredibly well. Did I say how stiff the strikes were?
***** *​

This was about what I would expect from Chikara. The main event delivered and the undercard was solid. Peck/Taylo was hilarious as well. I like he booking a lot as well because I love seeing characters develop on screen. Good show.


----------



## EmbassyForever

JD13 said:


> I've been out the loop for a while. Can someone give me a heads up on the best few ROH shows this year and any essential indy stuff. Doesn't have to be comprehensive, just a few off the top of your heads. Thanks people.


ROH:
Homecoming
Border Wars
Glory By Honor
SITS both nights (N1 had pretty good undercard and great triple-Main Events, N2 wasn't that good but worth watching because of Elgin-Richards)

PWG:
The year started pretty weak with Wrestlerunion show and World's Finest but then everything was great. Start watching from DDT4.

Chikara:
Hot Off The Griddle
It's How You Play the Game
Chikara Aniversario: A Horse of Another Color + The Ogg and I
Chikarasaurus Rex: How To Hatch A Dinosaur
King Of Trios watch all nights


----------



## seabs

Lane said:


> Seabs, recomend me some UK promotions that have decent shipping rates to the states, please.


*Don't know what shipping rates are like but they should all ship abroad. IPW:UK/RPW shows this year have delivered. First 2 Progress shows are really good but I think they only did a limited number of DVDs so you might have to pick them up from a 3rd party trader. SWE are a good promotion too. There's a load of great stuff on YouTube too if you search out guys like James Mason, Dean Allmark, Robbie Dynamite and Rampage Brown from All Star.*


----------



## Chismo

Announced for EVOLVE 18:



Spoiler: E18






> - Gargano vs. Davis for the Freedom Gate Title
> - The Super Smash Bros vs. El Generico & Samuray Del Sol


Way to soon for another Gargano/Davis match, and why on EARTH is the OTFG title defended on EVOLVE yet again, when they just announced the creation of the EVOLVE Championship. Smh...


----------



## EmbassyForever

JoeRulez please put this in spoiler tag since there's spoilers from DGUSA last 3 iPPVs.. anywho looks good but I gotta agree with you


----------



## FITZ

Evolve 18 is going to be in Voorhes right? That would explain why they're having that one match since all the significant moments in the feud have happened in the same venue. I think that's smart booking for indy companies to do. They've been building that match for Evolve for a while and if you've been at the last few shows in Voorhes then you likely want to see the match and seeing another encounter on the card is going to make you more likely to go and see the show.


----------



## Obfuscation

I got no complaints on the match outside of the obvious "Davis is meh" opinion I have. That tag match is what I care about. Exuberant high energy action galore is gonna be in that one. Should OWN.


----------



## Corey

*PWG - Steen Wolf

*Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, & Freddy Bravo vs. Famous B, Chris Kadillak, & Candice LeRae - ** 3/4

TJ Perkins vs. Rocky Romero - **

The Fightin Taylor Boys vs. The RockNES Monsters - *** 1/2

Davey Richards vs. Willie Mack - ***

The Dynasty vs. Los Luchas - ***

Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - *** 3/4

*PWG World Tag Team Titles
*The Young Bucks (c) vs. Future Shock - **** 1/2

*PWG World Title - Ladder Match
*Kevin Steen (c) vs. El Generico - **** 1/2


*Overall: 9/10

**- *Fun little spotfest in the opener, nice debut for those few guys, especially Famous B. Far too many fuck ups in Perkins/Romero. The last half of Taylors/RockNES was fucking nuts. Super fun tag match there.

- Davey/Willie was pretty hit and miss for me. It had its moments (most of which came with Willie on offense) but the majority I was just shrugging at Davey's usual offense. It was just a little bit of a weird pairing, Willie didn't seem to be able to wrestle his style of match. Nice moment for Mack post match.

- Taylor/Ricochet was excellent. 100% fluid and crisp transitions in everything with some amazing counters and sequences. Ricochet doesn't seem to be human and I still don't like Chuck's constant goofyness.

- Holy fuckface at that Tag Title match. I think I've rated it higher than anyone else I've seen but I don't even care. It was Cole & O'Reilly's PWG debut and JESUS did they look like they fit right in. Constant entertainment throughout, even with the Bucks' workover segments since they like to impersonate every famous wrestler out there. Personal favorite was Kevin Nash this time around. But anyway, once they had that superkick(s) spot (which I went ape shit for) it was just amazing from there. Seeing Matt's nose being bloodied and his face turning purple inside that guillotine choke was another huge markout moment. Call me crazy guys, but I think THIS was match of the night.

- So what hasn't been said about the ladder match? It had everything you'd want in a match of its type. Sheer brutality, hatred, big spots, and quite the feel good moment at the end. Believe me, I loved the match, but I think I honestly preferred their encounters from Final Battle 2010 and BOLA 2011. Why, you ask? Well I believe it was the storytelling those two matches had. Final Battle was symbolism at its absolute finest and BOLA was so amazing having things revolve around the kid in the crowd. This time around it was just about the killing the other person, and it was still awesome. Steen's top rope brainbuster was sick as fuck and so much of Chuck Taylor's commentary explained exactly how I felt watching this. And then we get Super Dragon's return? Fuck me, what an amazing show. "I knew we'd tear the roof off"​


----------



## RKing85

Dragon Gate USA: Bushido 2010
Oct 29, 2010

4 Way Freestyle ***
Homicide/Swann **
Yoshino/Aries ***1/2
Jacobs/Moxley ***1/2
Lee and Akebono/Osirian N/R
YAMATO and Tozawa/CIMA and Genki ***1/2
Hulk/Shingo ****

DG USA first iPPV. I thought they should have given the title to Shingo here, but I don't think he has fought for DG USA since this weekend. Jacobs was about a .8 on the Muta scale. He was gushing big time. Really enjoyed the Aries promo and he had a good match in his DG USA debut. I am not a fan of Homicide and really don't see much in him. Big styles clash when he tries to work with high flyers. The freestyle was an awesome spot fest, but could have gone another 2-3 minutes.


----------



## smitlick

*ACW - Delusions of Our Childish Days*

*1. Ladder Match*
Portia Perez vs Rachel Summerlyn vs Jessica James vs Athena vs Angel Blue vs Lillie Mae 
**
A massive mess... Cheap ladders, everything just felt rehearsed and was pretty disappointing.

2. Pierre Abernathy vs ACH
**1/2
ACH just looked so much better than Pierre here..

3. El Generico vs Robert Evans
***
Disappointing... I got the DVD for free because my wishlist disappeared when they upgraded to the new site and it had sat in my new wishlist for the sole basis of watching Generico vs Evans. Both are two of my favourite wrestlers currently but this match was just a massive disappointment.

Skipped the rest of the show because I just didn't have the time and don't have the time to watch it all. If anyone wants the DVD just drop me a PM.


----------



## Groovemachine

So what's the general consensus on Show of the Year for Chikara right now? I want to order just one show, but I can't quite gather if people are leaning more towards Chikarasaurus Rex or KOT Night 3.


----------



## Bruce L

Groovemachine said:


> So what's the general consensus on Show of the Year for Chikara right now? I want to order just one show, but I can't quite gather if people are leaning more towards Chikarasaurus Rex or KOT Night 3.


I'd put not only Night 3 but Night 2 as well slightly ahead of C-Rex, myself.


----------



## Obfuscation

Chikarasarus Rex was one glorious supercard, imo.

All depends what you're more in the mood for with Chikara. KOT Night 3 is always awesome since it includes the semi finals & finals + the remaining tournament workers competing in a slew of dream/"one time only" type matches. And like I said, C-Rex was a supercard including the mainstays of the Chikara roster.

Show of the year seems to be leaning towards those, but then you have some shows that include a GREAT match or two like It's How You Play The Game (Kingston vs Lee), The Ring of Wax (Touchdown vs ACH), & The Great Escape (Kingston vs Del Rey)


----------



## THECHAMPION

C rex was way better than kot.


----------



## Chismo

1.	Dustin Rayz vs. Rich Swann

_Good, basic opener. Too short, though, needed more minutes, because Swann is really good, better than this._

**


2.	Latin Dragon vs. Mr. Tofiga

*DUD*


3.	Greg Excellent & Shane Strickland vs. OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist)

**1/2


4.	STREET FIGHT: Alex Colon vs. Devon Moore

_Every time I watch CZW, Alex Colon is one of the standouts. I wish he gets recognition and bookings elsewhere. This match was really solid, and the finish rocked._

**1/2


5.	FANS BRING THE WEAPONS for the *CZW World Heavyweight Championship*: MASADA © vs. Joe Gacy

_Solid weaponfest. The opening minutes rocked, but then it begun to drag, and they kinda lost the steam. Gacy was botching a lot, but nothing too harsh. Overall, this was passable, there was a lot of nice hardcore brawling, MASADA continued his good 2012 run, but they didn't need to go that long. Colon and Moore accomplished the same quality in half of time._

**1/2


6.	LIGHT TUBE MADNESS for the *CZW World Tag Team Championship*: The Nation of Intoxication (Danny Havoc & Lucky tHURTeen) © vs. Rory Mondo & Ron Mathis

_The match of the show. Good combo of regular tag team wrestling and deathmatch escapades. Both teams worked very well, especially Rory Mondo._

***


7.	SQUARED CIRCLE OF FEAR: DJ Hyde vs. Matt Tremont

_Disappointing. These two hold a lot of grudges against each other, but they didn't really show it in big capacity here. Sure, the match was a solid ultraviolent affair, but I was expecting more depth. But hey, this is DJ Hyde we’re talking about, he’s beyond horrible, and Tremont is not good either._

**1/2


Definition of meh. With better main event, I’d recommend this, but now, nah… Skip it. The only good match was for the Tag Team Titles, everything else was average. Two matches needed to deliver to save the show, but they didin’t. Not recommended.​


----------



## seabs

*PCW Festive Fury 2011*

*Bubblegum vs. CJ Banks vs. El Ligero vs. Joey Hayes vs. Kris Travis vs. Martin Kirby*
_***1/2_

*MOB (Keith Myatt & Ruffneck) vs. The Blackpool Blonds (Axl Rage & JD Sassoon)*
_**3/4_

*Dave Rayne & Nigel McGuinness vs. Disco Madness (Mad Man Manson & Sam Bailey)*
_FUN_

*Dave Mastiff vs. Dean Allmark*
_***1/2_

*Shaun Davis vs. Val Kabious*
_*_

*T-Bone vs. Mikey Whiplash - PCW Championship*
_**_

*Overall:*
_Show is worth getting just for the Nigel tag which is honestly one of my favourite Indy matches ever. Just pure fun. 6 man and Allmark/Mastiff are both really good too. Shame the last 2 matches weren't very good but it's still definitely a show to get just for the fun factor. I'M DAVE RAYNE._​


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara ~ Caught In The Spider's Den*

1) Kobald vs Francis Kipland Stevens ~ **1/2


2) Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti vs 3.0 _(Shane Matthews & Scott Parker)_ ~ **3/4


3) Ophidian vs Archibald Peck ~ ***1/2


4) Chuck Taylor vs Gran Akuma ~ **1/4


5) Sara Del Rey vs Saturyne ~ *1/4


6) Ultramantis Black vs Colt Cabana ~ **1/2


7) Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Fire Ant, & Soldier Ant vs Tim Donst, Jakob Hammermeier, Obariyon, & Kodama ~ ***3/4


8) *Chikara Grand Championship* - *Championship vs Career*
Eddie Kingston(c) vs Vin Gerard ~ ***​

Funny how I pump out the reviews WAY slower than my ability to watch all the shows from this year. Anyways...

A mixed bag here, but in a fine way. You get matches that you kind of expected to be pretty good, then end up being full on comedy like with UMB vs Cabana. A match you think would absolutely suck then end up being wildly fun - Kobald vs Stevens. An encounter you thought would turn out solid, but ended up being disappointing, Del Rey vs Saturyne. And a match that involves wrestlers whom I love, but still blows me away at how good it really was in Ophidian vs Archibald Peck. Rest goes unnamed since they were about what I expected from them. 3.0 vs Throwbacks was the comedy/wrestling blend we all knew it would be, Taylor vs Akuma was pretty straightforward although slightly bland, the atomicos rocked our socks off again just like the night prior (only the Reading one was a touch better) and a main event that was a good brawl for only peaking at 10 minutes in. Collectively another all around success by Chikara. 

_Order of Chikara shows I've reviewed "so far"_:

1) A Death Worse Than Fate
2) Caught In The Spider's Den
3) The Thirteenth Hat

Clearly my list for the Chikara shows will take shape upon the more reviews I pump out on here.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

JoeRulz said:


> 1.	Dustin Rayz vs. Rich Swann
> 
> _Good, basic opener. Too short, though, needed more minutes, because Swann is really good, better than this._
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 2.	Latin Dragon vs. Mr. Tofiga
> 
> *DUD*
> 
> 
> 3.	Greg Excellent & Shane Strickland vs. OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist)
> 
> **1/2
> 
> 
> 4.	STREET FIGHT: Alex Colon vs. Devon Moore
> 
> _Every time I watch CZW, Alex Colon is one of the standouts. I wish he gets recognition and bookings elsewhere. This match was really solid, and the finish rocked._
> 
> **1/2
> 
> 
> 5.	FANS BRING THE WEAPONS for the *CZW World Heavyweight Championship*: MASADA © vs. Joe Gacy
> 
> _Solid weaponfest. The opening minutes rocked, but then it begun to drag, and they kinda lost the steam. Gacy was botching a lot, but nothing too harsh. Overall, this was passable, there was a lot of nice hardcore brawling, MASADA continued his good 2012 run, but they didn't need to go that long. Colon and Moore accomplished the same quality in half of time._
> 
> **1/2
> 
> 
> 6.	LIGHT TUBE MADNESS for the *CZW World Tag Team Championship*: The Nation of Intoxication (Danny Havoc & Lucky tHURTeen) © vs. Rory Mondo & Ron Mathis
> 
> _The match of the show. Good combo of regular tag team wrestling and deathmatch escapades. Both teams worked very well, especially Rory Mondo._
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 7.	SQUARED CIRCLE OF FEAR: DJ Hyde vs. Matt Tremont
> 
> _Disappointing. These two hold a lot of grudges against each other, but they didn't really show it in big capacity here. Sure, the match was a solid ultraviolent affair, but I was expecting more depth. But hey, this is DJ Hyde we’re talking about, he’s beyond horrible, and Tremont is not good either._
> 
> **1/2
> 
> 
> Definition of meh. With better main event, I’d recommend this, but now, nah… Skip it. The only good match was for the Tag Team Titles, everything else was average. Two matches needed to deliver to save the show, but they didin’t. Not recommended.​


I like how you always make us assume what show you're talking about.


----------



## Concrete

Live thoughts from *2CW's Highway to Hell*

*Cheech vs. Pepper Parks*
_-Solid enough opener
-Parks had a cheering section of a bunch of pre-teen girls. I wanted to murder them all_

*Isys Ephex vs. Jason Axe(If Isys wins he gets a title shot in Binghamton. If Axe wins, him and Spike get a title shot in Binghamton)*
_-You might recoginize Axe from his appearence in a YLC qualifier at Smack in the Middle but then again you probably don't
-Isys has been on a winning streak and has been eyeing a title shot the whole time
-Watertown didn't feel like showing up so these guys didn't have much to work with
-These two have had 2 extremely bloody matches against each other this year so the match with the most at stake so far for these guys without a hardcore element felt odd
-Isys broke the bottom rope during this match
-Isys wins so he will get a 2CW Heavyweight title match in Binghamton_

*Strive To Survive: ZS3/Colin Delaney/Sean Carr/Kage/Loca Vida vs. Matt Milan/Marcos/Dick Justice/Pete D. Order/EMT*
_-So here's the gist:Kage and Carr are a tag team known as Team CK, Dick/Pete/EMT are a group of fatties that play cops(EMT is actually a medic but who cares) and Dick might be the funniest wrestler in 2CW, and ZS3 and Matt Milan have been feuding
-This is a Survivor Series type match
-The rope is fixed during the match so no time was really used up in order to get the bottom rope fixed
-They trade eliminations quickly until its down to ZS3/Colin and Milan/Marcos
-From there the match is pretty good_

*Slyck Wagner Brown vs. MASADA*
_-Hardest hitting match of the night
-Two bigger indy guys going at it is always a unique sight to see
-Masada loses whatever keeps his hair from going all over the plays and that shit is everywhere
-Good match_

*Super Smash Bros. vs. Sami Callihan/Rich Swann(2CW TAG TEAM TITLE MATCH)*
_-SSB come to the ring and then they go to announce Sami and Swann and they don't show up. I'm about to flip. They announce that SSB's challengers are the Super Smash Bros. and Sami and Swann come out in SSB's gear with Sami being Player Uno and Swann being Player Dos. IT WAS SO AWESOME
-They play with this the entire match where they pretend not to know Player Uno or Player Dos is on their respective team. And both teams actually swapped corners I believe 3 times in the match
-Dos busts his nose in this match
-At one point Sami had his mask removed and the entire building was like OMG! And Player Uno says "YOU'RE NOT PLAYER UNO!"
-Both the comedy and the action were great_

*DJ Hyde vs. The After Party*
_-DJ Hyde showing up was not announced. He gives a speech about him being the greatest ever and mocking The After Party(A tag team that had never wrestled in 2CW before so I just referred to them as The Job Squad)
-SQUASH CITY!!! So Hyde drops one of them on their head with a sleeper german I think and kills the other with a lariat all while no selling literally everything The After Party did
-I don't know where this is going if anywhere but I'll be honest it almost peaked my interest, not in DJ Hyde but why the hell 2CW had him come when 75% of the audience didn't know who he was_

*Cherry Bomb vs. Addy Starr*
_-Cherry Bomb is the woman of 2CW right now when it use to be Portia Perez
-I had never seen Addy Starr before and I can say I wanna see her back in 2CW. Maybe for the Girls Grand Prix 2
-Good woman's match and having Cherry looking strong against all comers and Rachel Summerlyn still the first GGP winner and other top female wrestlers laying in wait could make for a very interesting GGP2 in May_

*Demolition vs. Killer Steves vs. First Class*
_-All you need to know is this is 2CW's big old time wrestling showcase aka the match or segment involving a big name from the past to bring in the locals. Demolition was lots of fun though even if the crowd sucked_

*Kevin Steen vs. Spike Dudley(2CW HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE MATCH)*
_-This was a match for the 2CW fans at the end of the day
-A brawl around the venue that made this match which hasn't been seen in 2CW for quite some time even though earlier in 2CW's history crowd brawling was almost guaranteed on every show
-Spike starts this match off like a mad man, grabbing chairs from fans and hitting Steen like it was no big deal
-Big Spots included a dive by Spike from a storage container to Steen on the floor and Spike going for a Sliced Bread#2 on the outside through a table but Steen pushing Spike off him through the table mid-move
-Jason Axe would interfere during this match as the ref was down and hit Spike with a chair(a man he is facing in Binghamton as well as having a long violent history with him). Steen goes for the cover and only gets 2
-My Favorite Part of the match: Steen says "Oh yeah lets go Spike"*Lifts Spike up for the Package Piledriver*"SPIKE"*Spikes Spike on his head with the Package Piledriver* End of match
-Fun chaotic brawl with Spike in his return delivering big time and Steen thriving in the environment_

OVERALL: Good show. Not the best I've seen from 2CW and the usually awesome crowd fell flat but hopefully that changes tomorrow night, or I guess it would be tonight now, in Binghamton

This here is the second reason for this post. 2CW announced the first two matches for their first ever iPPV on April 20,2013 in Watertown: 1)Sami Callihan vs. Matt Hardy 2)Eddie Edwards vs. John Morrison

Now I'm excited to see these matches live but if they weren't in 2CW where they are easy for me to go to I'm not quite sure if these matches would sell me on the iPPV. If nothing else it looks like it doesn't matter if they are in EVOLVE or ROH, 2CW is putting them on iPPV. 

2CW has tried making a point that they don't need anyone elses help besides the fans in making this event a success and that scares me greatly since most of their fans are ******** and think 2CW is truly the best independent promotion there is and that all other promotions are crap. It isn't the best. Its a lot of fun and puts on some unique matches you might not be able to get other places but it isn't the best. The first 2 matches will likely bring in the live crowd and it will be the biggest live attendance for a show probably but to me personally those matches don't look like iPPV selling matches. But that could just be me


----------



## seabs

*PCW Blood, Sweat & Beers*

*Noam Dar vs Zack Sabre Jr. vs Dean Allmark vs Joey Hayes*
_***_

*Bubblegum vs Greg Burridge*
_**_

*Kris Travis vs Lionheart - I Quit Match*
_***1/2+_

*Disco Madness vs Dave Rayne & Terry Frazier*
_FUN_

*Shaun Davis vs Val Kabious*
_**_

*T-Bone vs Johnny Moss vs Mark Haskins - PCW Championship*
_**1/2_

*Overall:*
_Another entertaining show even if the stars don't suggest as much. Bonus points for the ridiculous Health and Safety skit even if they quickly lost them by having a main event involving T-Bone and Johnny Moss._​


----------



## SHIRLEY

Have we heard the Ricky Reyes to WWE rumours?


----------



## mk92071

*PWG Against the Grain ~ 10/2/09*

Johnny Goodtime vs. Brandon Gatson vs. Malachi Jackson vs. Brandon Cutler
**1/2 ~FUN!

Kenny King vs. Davey Richards 
**1/4

Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan
***1/4

Brian Kendrick vs. Roderick Strong
***

Dustin Cutler vs. Shane Haste vs. Jerome Robinson vs. Charles Mercury
**

El Generico vs. Chris Hero
***1/2

PWG World Tag Team Titles
The Young Bucks vs. Men of a Low Moral Fiber
***3/4​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*ROH: The Rise of Genertaion Next Review

Quick Thoughts: Man, it's so unreal seeing where all of these guys are in their careers right now and the success that they've built for themselves, such an underrated faction. This was a great set really showing how GenNext came to be with lots of milestones thrown in. While I enjoyed the hell out of this set, I still want a new best of set though lol.*

*Disc 1:*
Aries, Strong and Evans vs. Dixie, Izzy & Angel Dust (5/22/2004)- **
Alex Shelley vs. Hydro (5/22/2004)- **1/2
Aries, Shelley, Strong & Evans vs. Jay, Mark, Walters & Rave (5/22/2004)- ****1/2
Aries, Shelley & Strong vs. Stryker, Rave & Walters (6/12/2004)- ***1/4
Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Dixie & Izzy (7/17/2004)- **
Aries, Strong & Evans vs. Stryker, Walters & Evans (7/23/2004)- ***3/4
Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Stryker & Walter (7/24/2004)- **1/2
Austin Aries vs. CM Punk (9/11/2004)- **
Aries, Shelley & Evans vs. Punk, Steel & Jacobs (10/15/2004)- ***
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CM Punk & Ace Steel (11/6/2004)- ***

*Disc 2:*
Alex Shelley vs. Jack Evans (2/26/2005)- **
Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley (5/7/2005)- ****+
Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong (6/4/2005)- ***1/2
Aries, Strong & Sydal vs. Rave, Shelley & Abyss (8/12/2005)- ***1/2
Aries, Strong & Evans vs. Rave, Shelley & Abyss (10/15/2005)- ***1/2
Aries, Evans, Sydal & Styles vs. Rave, Shelley, Nana & Abyss (11/5/2005)- ***3/4
Aries, Strong, Evans & Sydal vs. Rave, Shelley, Nana & Abyss (12/3/2005)- ****1/4


----------



## Bruce L

Among my the 5 PWG DVDs I purchased for $40 was _Seven_. I'll put a full review of the show up later, but right now, I just want to comment on the main event. I hardly ever enjoy 3-way tag matches, and violent chaotic brawls only work for me most of the time when they're one-on-one, but this match worked beautifully. Maybe it was because the small venue meant they had to keep everything in one general area, but this never felt like a mess, and everything hit like I imagine it was supposed to. Even Paul London, who I always watch with a bit of trepidation post-WWE, did really well in his role, and pulled off some amazing spots. I know I'm about two years late to this party, but I loved this.


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - Fearless 2012 iPPV*



Johnny Gargano vs. EITA - **3/4

D.U.F. (Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez) vs. The Scene (Caleb Konley & Scott Reed) - *1/2

Sami Callihan vs. Samuray Del Sol - ***

*Captain’s Fall Match*
Rich Swann, CIMA & ACH vs. The Gentelmen’s Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak & Orange Cassidy) - **1/2

Akira Tozawa vs. Jon Davis - ***1/2

*Winners gets Open The United Gate title shot*
Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi vs. The Super Smash Brothers (Players Uno & Dos) - ***1/2

*Respect Match*
Ricochet vs. A.R. Fox - ***1/2

Show was overall enjoyable & consistent minus the boring dragging anchors of DGUSA in the Scene & D.U.F. and the disappointing Captain's Match which didn't touch the first one at Chasing The Dragon. Another quiet crowd hurt the matches a bit but the last three matches mostly delivered and EITA impressed in his match with Gargano.
​


----------



## smitlick

*NSPW - Kickoff 2012*

1. Kevin Steen vs Matt Falco vs Simon Martel
**

2. Finlay vs Marko Estrada
***

Wish NSPW would go to more trouble to make some proper production upgrades because their shows look awful on DVD...


EDIT


This is my movember page
http://mobro.co/alisajadi

if anyone donates over $5, drop me a PM with your address and I'll send you a free Wrestling DVD.


----------



## mk92071

*ROH Revolution Canada ~ 5/7/11*

Kyle O'Reilley vs. Claudio Castagnoli
**3/4

Steve Corino vs. Mike Bennett
**1/2

Double Danger Scramble
Grizzly Redwood vs. Andy Ridge vs. Rhett Titus vs. Adam Cole vs. Tommasso Ciampa vs. Michael Elgin
***3/4 ~ MAYHEM! Loved the finish. 

Davey Richards vs. Kenny King
*** ~ Botched finish brought it down tons.

Colt Cabana vs. Delirious
As Many Stars As There Are In The Universe Couldn't Do This Match Justice

El Generico vs. Christopher Daniels
***

ROH Tag Team Championships
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The Briscoe Brothers
***

ROH World Championship
Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero
****

Great show especially for the main event and double danger scramble. Cabana/Delirious was hilarios and a great tribute to Larry Sweeney. I give this show a thumbs up, the only problem is that the show is a little long running nearly 3 and a half hours.

I'm probably gonna watch ROH Good Times Great Memories tonight, so if anyone can throw their ratings up for that show it'd be cool. Briscoes vs. MCMG sounds amazing on paper and the same goes for Shingo vs. Morishima.​


----------



## Concrete

Live thought from *2CW's Gas Into Fire* in Binghamton,NY

*Veda Scott vs. Cherry Bomb(Special Guest Referee EMT)*
_-EMT and Cherry Bomb sort of have a feud 
-EMT is fat as hell
-Cherry probably has 10 or so pin attempts that EMT doesn't count as he goes to yell at fans
-After Cherry Bomb super kicks EMT Veda Scott takes advantage and EMT is able to make the super fast count
-Decent match and since everyone and their mother's are a fan of Cherry it was a decent choice for the opener_

*Slyck Wagner Brown vs. Colin Delaney*
_-Everytime I see Colin I hope for the love of Pete that Chikara brings him back and I was hoping so badly that Chikara would have a 2CW showcase with some of the former Chikara guys. But yeah, the dude is talented and knows how to show it a lot better than he did at the beginning of his 2CW run
-Slyck was super over for some reason
-A particularly awesome spot was when Colin went for a suicide dive and Slyck caught Colin in a fireman's carry position and then flipped Colin around into a tombstone position and hit it on the outside. It was pretty darn awesome
-Really good match, Colin is the most consistent midcard guy 2CW has and puts on short and sweet matches for the fans to get behind
-Colin loses and continues his losing streak. I don't know where this losing streak is heading but I think we will find out by Living on the Edge weekend(2CW's biggest weekend of the year)_

*STRIVE TO SURVIVE:Kevin Graham/Punisher VanSlyke/Pete D. Order/Dick Justice vs. Pepper Parks/Loca Vida/The Killer Steves*
_-This is a 4 vs. 4 elimination tag match unlike last night's, which was 5 on 5
-Graham and Parks are the captains
-Alex Colan was suppose to be on Parks' team and EMT was suppose to be on Graham's but Colan must not have made it saddly 
-The 4 on 4 set up worked better here since wrestlers weren't just coming in getting about 2 minutes of stuff in and then getting eliminated until it was down in numbers. Each fall felt like enough work had been done to get it
-The local 2CW guys do much better with each other than they usually do with outside talent like a SSB or Steen. I say this because if you watch First Class(Graham and Pun) or a Vida with outside talent they look awkward but here they look just fine. That doesn't mean they are superstars waiting to happen or anything but they aren't as bland in the ring as you would think when watching matches with them against bigger name indy guys
-Cool spots include:Loca Vida doing a summersault off the top rope to a group of guys on the outside,Graham looking like he is about to dive on a group of guys only to stop short for the psych out which leads his partner Pun to press him up and toss him over against his will, and Pun lifting Loca into a stalling butterfly suplex where he holds him probably close to 30 seconds then double clutches it for ultimate little man tossing fun
-I would say this match had better pacing than last night even though the ending with Graham and Parks was not as good as the night before_

*Sami Callihan/Rich Swann vs. 3.0 vs. Planet Fitness(Cheech/"Muscle" Marcos)*
_-Planet Fitness was added since they were scheduled for the show and by no means did they hinder this match and if anything them as heels added to it
-This is a return match for 3.0 having wrestled in 2CW once against The Olsens for the 2CW Tag Team Titles
-If you like your wrestling serious then though this match was fast paced and spotty enough for the people who love that sort of thing, it was incredibly carefree and simply fun
-Sami comes down to the ring with a plastic fork, Parker stole the shake weight from Marcos, Marcos has is leg press thing and we have a stand off
-Sami would take the shake weight and we get a "Shake" chant going
-Sami stabs Marcos in the stomach with the fork and it breaks into a million pieces.Awesome
-Other Awesome moments include:Sami Stabbing Marcos again with another fork and it shattering again, a dance off between Swann and Parker, Sami and Swann simultaneously doing dives on opposite sides of the ring, Sami dropping Shane Matthews over the steel guardrails and into my lap, a 5-man tower of doom, and every team hitting big moves toward the end(PF with a Air Raid Crash/Piledriver, 3.0 with a pop up then spear, and Sami/Swann with a Scissor Kick/Shoulder Breaker)
-MOTN_

*Kevin Steen vs. Isys Ephex(2CW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP)*
_-This match was odd
-The pace was okay because it seemed like Isys was about to get a real comeback after Steen had stopped it everytime but Jason Axe would come out to interfere. Isys notices though and flips to the outside onto Axe
-Steen has time to recover and hits Isys as he is on the top rope. Isys pushes Steen off after a failed superplex
-This leads to Steen essentially hugging the ref so he can't do anything and Axe actually interfering
-Steen takes advantage and hits the Package Piledriver for the win
-I find it odd that they have this whole thing where Isys wants to earn his shot by beating top contenders and has been doing so since April but when he finally gets it it ends like this. Why Axe interfered I don't know. Maybe because he is pissed with Isys for winning the night prior but since it looks like him and Spike are going to be going at it for a bit I don't think that it was necessary for him to do
-This makes Steen 2-0 this weekend because of Axe interfering and either there is something going on with them or it just so happens the people Steen was facing, Axe hated_

*DJ Hyde vs. Spike Dudley vs. Jason Axe vs. Masada*
_-There was a lot about this match that didn't make sense but that's okay
-Was suppose to be Spike vs. Axe but Hyde came out instead of Axe. The crowd boos LOUD partially because of Hyde but a lot because they wanted Spike vs. Axe
-Spike's pissed and wants to know where Axe is and Hyde just says that he is better than anyone so it doesn't matter
-Spike then takes the microphone from Hyde and says he wants Axe and goes on to hit Hyde in the head with the mic while it was still on
-When Hyde takes control Masada comes running out and attacking Hyde
-While Masada and Hyde are brawling Axe comes out and him and Spike go at it
-This match is a chaotic brawl reminiscent of 2CW of old
-Spike and Axe disappeared at somepoint only leaving Hyde and Masada. The crowd dies a bit at this point since 1)Spike vs. Axe is big with the crowd and 2)The local crowd has never seen Masada or Hyde and don't know why they should be excited
-Masada has a chair set up and looks like he is going to suplex Hyde right on it but Hyde does a small package and its over
-This won't be very memorable. Lots of throwing of chairs and guys tossing each other around but this match was missing any big spots_

*Demolition vs. Team CK*
_-This was 2CW's almost mandatory big name match
-Unlike last night Demolition gets a HUGE ovation but so does the local team of Team CK
-Smash yells that he is going to kick a fans teeth in a few times
-About as good of a match as you can expect with Demolition but the crowd being hot didn't hurt anything
-Hottest crowd of the night and it felt like the main event_

OVERALL: 2CW is not what you think of as a top tier indy promotion. When you think of those you think of Chikara or PWG or DGUSA. 2CW is like a mash up of your typical indy promotion and a top tier indy promotion. A typical indy promotion usually has legends to draw fans and is made up of local talent. A top tier indy promotion has guys like Ricochet,Davey Richards,Sami Callihan,Michael Elgin, and Kevin Steen to draw fans to the show. 2CW does both of these things because Upstate NY isn't a huge internet wrestling fan area. It is more made up of WWE,TNA,ECW and WCW fans.I wouldn't want to listen to most of their opinions on wrestling but because of of them not being internet fans, the crowd seems to get a more lively feel then you would find at a DGUSA show. American Legion post 80 is like 2CW's K-Hall. This show looked like it was going to have a low attendance since about 10 minutes before the start there was about 1/2 as many people as usual but in those 10 minutes the other half certainly came through that door. The show was a shade under 2.5 hours compared to the night prior which was 3.5 hours. Another really fun night of wrestling with a good amount of variety. Maybe it isn't the best show and like a lot of earlier 2CW shows it geared more to the live audience than the DVD buyers but with the card I can't blame them. I'm hoping my friend brings me some of his 2CW DVDs so I can review them leading up to the April 20th iPPV.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

:mark: I love Tommaso Ciampa. His psychopath gimmick has done wonders; why he has had mouthpieces all his career is beyond me he's a underrated talker for my money, he'd make for one hell of a babyface down the line.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Matt_Yoda said:


> :mark: I love Tommaso Ciampa. His psychopath gimmick has done wonders; why he has had mouthpieces all his career is beyond me he's a underrated talker for my money, he'd make for one hell of a babyface down the line.


Yeah his promos this year were awesome. Loved his feud with Lethal, sadly he was injured at the best time of his carrer, I hope he'll get HUGE push when he'll be back.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

EmbassyForever said:


> Yeah his promos this year were awesome. Loved his feud with Lethal, sadly he was injured at the best time of his carrer, I hope he'll get HUGE push when he'll be back.


Yeah no doubt, dude can be a major player in ROH and has stepped up tremendously. Hope he is recovered by summer of next year.

_________________

BTW: I've been meaning to do this but if anyone is a CZW or IWA-MS, etc. fan then check out xav619's "Best of" videos. He has each year of CZW (except 99-00 I think?); they are the best highlight videos on the net, no music either just raw highlights at their finest, if you're an early CZW fan like I was be warned of nostalgia lol and here's one of them from 2003:


----------



## Groovemachine

Akira Tozawa vs El Ligero - PCW Guild Wars 2012 - ***3/4

Someone posted the youtube link a little while back, finally got around to watching it this afternoon. GREAT contest with a hot crowd. Ligero totally needs to get on the DG:UK shows, I'd especially love to see a rematch as part of the shows. Well worth checking out.


----------



## Certified G

Matt_Yoda said:


> BTW: I've been meaning to do this but if anyone is a CZW or IWA-MS, etc. fan then check out xav619's "Best of" videos. He has each year of CZW (except 99-00 I think?); they are the best highlight videos on the net, no music either just raw highlights at their finest, if you're an early CZW fan like I was be warned of nostalgia lol and here's one of them from 2003:


Good shit my man. I love seeing these old ass clips as some of this seems to be a bit hard to come across otherwise.


----------



## seabs

*PCW Guild Wars*

*T-Bone vs Bubblegum - PCW Championship*
_**3/4_

*Martin Kirby vs Spud*
_***_

*Cameron Kraze, Dylan Roberts & JD Sassoon vs MOB (Keith Myatt & Ruffneck) & Shaun Davis*
_**1/2_

*Rene Dupree vs Max Angelus*
_**3/4_

*Dave Mastiff vs Kris Travis*
_****_

*Sam Bailey & Bubblegum vs Dave Rayne & Mikey Whiplash*
_Odd but somehow they made it fun_

*Akira Tozawa vs El Ligero*
_****/4_

*Overall:*
_Still had the entertainment factor of the other 2 shows (all be it not quite as high) but this time they had 2 matches that delivered the match quality as well which made the show much better Blood, Sweat & Beers and Festive Fury 2011._​


----------



## flag sabbath

Groovemachine said:


> Akira Tozawa vs El Ligero - PCW Guild Wars 2012 - ***3/4
> 
> Someone posted the youtube link a little while back, finally got around to watching it this afternoon. GREAT contest with a hot crowd. Ligero totally needs to get on the DG:UK shows, I'd especially love to see a rematch as part of the shows. Well worth checking out.


Yeah, that was me - PCW rematch is set for February.


----------



## MarkL316

I am definitely behind on watching Indy shows this year. What shows and promotions would you all recommend?

Also being from the UK, what are the best websites for cheap shipping costs on DVDs?


----------



## flag sabbath

MarkL316 said:


> I am definitely behind on watching Indy shows this year. What shows and promotions would you all recommend?
> 
> Also being from the UK, what are the best websites for cheap shipping costs on DVDs?


PWG Death To All But Metal and Threemendous III are essential. I buy direct from PWG. Otherwise, the UK indy scene is way more exciting than the states right now - we get tons of great imports & our homegrown talent is red hot.


----------



## MarkL316

flag sabbath said:


> PWG Death To All But Metal and Threemendous III are essential. I buy direct from PWG. Otherwise, the UK indy scene is way more exciting than the states right now - we get tons of great imports & our homegrown talent is red hot.


Wow it's good to hear we are making a name for ourselves! What promotions are doing good in the UK right now?


----------



## flag sabbath

MarkL316 said:


> Wow it's good to hear we are making a name for ourselves! What promotions are doing good in the UK right now?


Promotion-wise everything is still very local, but the top talent tends to travel. I'm North West-based, so for me it's PCW, Futureshock, GPW, XWA (RIP) etc, but I hear good things about PBW, Fight Club Pro, Progress, Southside, IPW:UK, Revolution Pro and many more. Support your local promotion!


----------



## mk92071

*ROH Good Times Great Memories ~ 4/28/07 *

Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked vs. Delirious vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Gran Akuma
***1/2 ~ Really good opener, hot crowd.

Christopher Daniels vs. Erick Stevens
*** ~ Erick Stevens and Daniels looked strong, and Daniels' promo after was amazing

Homicide vs. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave
***1/2 ~ Much like the opener. Fast paced and some nice spots.

Rocky Romero vs. Austin Aries
***

ROH World Championship
Shingo vs. Takeshi Morishima
**** ~ DAT DVD ON THE FLOOR

Alex Payne vs. Tank Tolland
* ~ The whole Tank Tolland gimmick is great and the pre match promo was hilarious.

Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans 
***1/2 ~ I kept asking myself "How can Evans still walk after that move?"

ROH Tag Team Championships
The Briscoe Brothers vs. The Murder City Machine Guns
****1/4 ~ Phenomenal match with great near falls.

Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce
***1/4 ~ The perfect match for Colt Cabana to wrestle before he leaves and a great sendoff afterwards.

This was a great show with only one match below ***, and that was pretty quick anyways. The undercard is really strong and the Tag Team Championship match is a must see. Definitely a thumbs up.​


----------



## Corey

Anyone think that Failure To Communicate will be added to the list of shows on PWG's 5 for $40 sale once it's out? Also, is there any actual date when that sale ends? I've already made one order and depending on what sales Highspots & ROH have, I'll probably do another.


----------



## musdy

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Anyone think that Failure To Communicate will be added to the list of shows on PWG's 5 for $40 sale once it's out? Also, is there any actual date when that sale ends? I've already made one order and depending on what sales Highspots & ROH have, I'll probably do another.


That's what i'm hoping for.


----------



## sXeMope

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Anyone think that Failure To Communicate will be added to the list of shows on PWG's 5 for $40 sale once it's out? Also, is there any actual date when that sale ends? I've already made one order and depending on what sales Highspots & ROH have, I'll probably do another.


I don't think that they've said when it's going to end. I've already ordered 10 DVDs from them, May order another 10 depending on how long the sale lasts. I really want the '06 and'07 BOLA, also the December show, for Steen/Cole alone.

Anyone know the cheapest way to buy AAW DVDs? Is it cheaper through AAW themselves or SmartMarkVideo? I've never followed them, but I have a massive hard-on for both Sami Callihan and Ken Shamrock, so I'm strongly considering buying their next show when it's released on DVD


----------



## smitlick

Just finished The YouShoot with Tammy Sytch & The SMV Shoot with Kevin Steen... The Tammy interview is pretty meh and the usual Tammy bullshit. Same questions, same dumb shit.

The Steen shoot though is really good with some really good stories especially the one about Sid and the Super Dragon one is pretty great to.

Also I'll be giving away Free Wrasslin DVDs to anyone who donates over $5 (PM me with ya details) for my movember thing... I have a heap I wanna get rid of and havent really bothered to try for donations at all so figured why not.
http://mobro.co/alisajadi


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - Uprising 2012 iPPV*


D.U.F. (Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez) vs. Jigsaw & Fire Ant - **1/4

Samuray Del Sol vs. Akira Tozawa - ***1/2

*Anything Goes*
Johnny Gargano vs. Jon Davis - N/A

Ricochet & Rich Swann vs. The Super Smash Brothers (Players Uno & Dos) - ***3/4

The Gentlemen’s Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak & Orange Cassidy) vs. The Scene (Caleb Konley & Scott Reed) & Cheech - *1/2

*Two Out Of Three Falls*
El Generico vs. Sami Callihan - ***1/2

*Open The United Gate Titles*
CIMA & A.R. Fox vs. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi - ***1/2


Like Fearless 2012 the night before a mostly consistent show besides the usual suspects (Seriously, why do the Scene still have spots) but still nothing great like past DGUSA shows. The Callihan/Generico match built on their EVOLVE 13 match while not being as good, SDS/Tozawa had a very good little match and the SSB impressed with the best match of the show with Ricochet & Swann. Tag title match started to get up there but needed a hotter crowd (Standard problem for DGUSA/EVOLVE shows) to move to the next level.​


----------



## Platt

SMV are only doing there usual 25% off sale  I'll wait till Friday incase they do something more if not they can wait till next month to get my money and I'll spent it elsewhere.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bastards. Always with their generic weak sale around this time. That's probably why my money is gonna go to TNA instead of Chikara. (I'm serious)


----------



## Chismo

Wait, can't you buy directly from Chikara too?


----------



## Obfuscation

They don't have all the shows on their site. Only a handful from 2010, 2011, & 2012.


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, that's right... Shit. Speaking of SMV, what do you think, do they own a share of Chikara, could Chikara go without them? Because I swear SMV are their financial backers. Does Chikara really need them? Might seem like a silly question, but I just can't see THAT MUCH of a benefit for Chikara there.


----------



## Obfuscation

I think it's mostly due to Chikara never bothering, or having funds at the time, with camera work. They hire SMV and let them do their thing. It's why the plug 'em during the shows too. Got to pay them bills.

I wouldn't object to Chikara trying their own distribution. PWG does it. Gabe does it (I think) So, at the risk of having their shows take a little bit longer to come out it could be beneficial in the end. Better prices could draw in more fans to buy more often and in greater numbers. I know I would.


----------



## FITZ

I doubt Chikara would be selling their shows for anything less than $15. I also don't want them to takeover their own production. Right now we get some Chikara shows out on DVD the next day. Look how quickly Chikara shows come out and look how long it takes PWG to produce DVDs. And lok how long it takes Gabe not to produce his DVDs ever.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> SMV are only doing there usual 25% off sale  I'll wait till Friday incase they do something more if not they can wait till next month to get my money and I'll spent it elsewhere.



Last year they did a really small sale like 10% off and they didn't really want to do it either from memory.


----------



## Platt

Yeah it's odd really even 30% would get me to spend a bunch with them but if it's the same sale they run every month then I'll be spending my money elsewhere and they'll have to wait till next time I have some cash.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*CHIKARA "Hors D'Ouerves & Dynamite" Season 4 Finale

My Season 5 review:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12238616-post7006.html

Quick Thoughts: Since I did the Season 5 finale, why not do Season 4? Not sure what CHIKARA fans think but I thought Season 5's finale was much more consistent than Season 4 and even then this show is better than I remembered it being other than the Main Event. Regardless, a fun show with a great ME, holy shit was I the biggest Hallowicked mark back in the day, stealing the show here as expected back then. I found it funny as hell they had the EXACT same match at CZW Cage of Death 7 like 3 weeks later* :lol

Dragon Dragon, Equinox & Lance Steel vs. Dr. Cheung, Hydra & Punisher- *3/4
Sumie Sakai vs. Casanova- *
Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz vs. Crossbones & Rorschach- **1/2
Sabian vs. Arik Cannon- ***1/2
Larry Sweeney vs. Mr. Zero- **
Ultramantis Black vs. The Prophet- *1/2
Quack, Jigsaw & Storm vs. Hallowicked & FIST- ***1/2


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA - Heat*

1. Low Ki vs Bobby Fish
***

2. Ricochet vs Mike Cruz
**3/4

3. Masato Yoshino vs Samuray Del Sol
**3/4

4. Team Veteran vs The Scene
**1/2

5. PAC vs AR Fox
***1/4

6. Ronin vs Mad Blankey vs D.U.F.
***3/4

7. Lucky Thurteen vs Danny Havoc
**1/2

8. DJ Hyde vs Drake Younger
**3/4​


----------



## Concrete

*Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe “Something to Prove” 2005:****1/4*

_WHAT.THE.FUCK!!! I am not sure if I just saw what I thought I saw. It seems like a blur of stiffness and pure brutality. This match isn’t long. If you have 15 minutes to spare you have enough time for this match. In that time though there is complete and utter destruction. It is a violent symphony. There are two “botches” it seems which don’t really hurt the match but make you feel terrible for Necro Butcher. I know I at least felt horrible for the guy. To put that in perspective I don’t feel any emotions to the go when he has his head stapled or he is slammed onto thumbtacks or he is being stabbed with light tubes. I do feel bad for him when he gets power slammed on his forehead. Yes, POWER SLAMMED ON HIS FUCKING FOREHEAD! The commentators aka CM Punk, Dave Prazak, and Eddie Kingston try and put that into words and a power slam onto the forehead is what they decided it was so I’m going to call it that instead of a botched power slam. Then there is a particularly brutal apron to floor spot that doesn’t go quite right. How Necro had as long of a career as he did I don’t understand. That mother is crazy. And I wish TNA would randomly decide to do something real awesome with Joe. This will now be the match that I shall measure all stiff brawls. _


----------



## Platt

> Black Friday is upon us once again and as we do every time, ROHWrestling.com is bringing to you, it's biggest sale of the year! It's the DELIRIOUS INSANITY THANKSGIVING SALE!!!!!
> 
> Starting Wednesday November 21st at 6:00 PM and running through Sunday November 25th at 11:59 PM, we are blowing the doors off the ROH Store! With 25% OFF ALL APPAREL and 35% OFF ALL RING OF HONOR EVENT DVDS & COMPILATIONS, this is your chance to save big on all your wrestling needs for the holidays! Whether it's gifts for that wrestling fan on your list or a little something for yourself, this is a huge opportunity to take care of your shopping!
> 
> And if you're a Ringside Member, tack on your 15% off discount, and you will save 40% OFF apparel and 50% OFF your ROH DVD purchases!!!
> 
> If you're not a Ringside Member then click here to see all the benefits that come along with it, including a 15% discount & advance ticket sales, and sign up for as low as $7.99 per month!
> 
> Also, when you sign up for a NEW ANNUAL Ringside Membership from Nov. 21st - Dec. 8th, you will also get the "Final Battle 2012" iPPV for FREE!!!
> 
> From 11/21 - 11/25, it's the DELIRIOUS INSANITY THANKSGIVING SALE here at ROHWrestling.com!!! Don't miss out on your chance to save big on every ROH event DVD, compilation, and official ROH apparel.


Was hoping for 40% so 50% is a bonus, shame it doesn't include none ROH but still a damn good sale.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Platt said:


> Was hoping for 40% so 50% is a bonus, shame it doesn't include none ROH but still a damn good sale.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lrI3lQDHH4&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Platt

> Here is the WWNLive Alerts you've been waiting for!!! The Black Friday sales for Dragon Gate USA and EVOLVE at www.DGUSA.tv and www.WWNLive.com start right now! We have all the details, major news on our official website plus the latest on EVOLVE 18 on Dec. 8th and more. We are so excited that we can't wait any longer. Let's get to it....
> 
> November 21st: The all new www.DGUSA.tv will launch within the next 24 hours, maybe by the time you read this. You can expect more updates, more graphics, more pictures and constant updates of all sections. Please keep checking www.DGUSA.tv for the new site. In the meantime, you can use the current www.DGUSA.tv to place all your Black Friday sale orders.
> 
> November 21st: Here is a quickie look at the sales in the www.DGUSA.tv Store that are in effect right now:
> 
> -All prices are already discounted in the DGUSA.tv Store. You do not need any codes and you will not have to wait for a refund. Everything is already marked down!
> 
> -All Dragon Gate USA DVDs are 50% off and just $10 each until this Monday at midnight EST.
> 
> -All EVOLVE DVDs are 33% off and only $10 each until this Monday at midnight EST.
> 
> -All DGUSA, EVOLVE and Dragon Gate Gear from Japan is 40% off until this Monday at midnight. EST.
> 
> -We are offering special Grab Bags. Get 4 random DVDs for just $20. The DVDs can be from DGUSA, EVOLVE, FIP, ROH, Florida Championship Wrestling, shoot interviews and who knows what else!!! Do you feel lucky? You will not get any duplicates if you order multiple Grab Bags. This makes a great stocking stuffer!!!
> 
> We only run a sale this big once-a-year. Act now, because these prices only last until November 26th at midnight EST. We appreciate your support and hope you will take advantage of all the $10 DVDs and 40% off shirts, hats, sweatshirts and more!
> 
> November 21st: Here is a quickie look at the www.WWNLive.com iPPV sales:
> 
> -Get an early bird special on the EVOLVE 18 live iPPV on December 8th. The live version is just $8.99 and the live and on demand option is just $11.99 until this Monday at midnight EST.
> 
> -Best Of CM Punk Vol. 1 and Best Of CM Punk Vol. 2 (just added) are just $2.99 each until this Monday at midnight EST. You've heard about Punk's past in independent wrestling, now see it for yourself at this huge discount!
> 
> -All Dragon Gate USA and EVOLVE iPPVs at WWNLive.com On Demand from 2012 are 33% off and just $9.99 each. We will offer this all holiday season.
> 
> -All Dragon Gate USA and EVOLVE iPPVs at WWNLive.com On Demand from 2011, 2010 and 2009 are almost 50% off and only $7.99 each. We will offer this all holiday season.
> 
> -All SHINE iPPVs at WWNLive.com On Demand are 33% off and just $9.99 each. We will offer this all holiday season.
> 
> All the iPPV prices have already been marked down. When you order any of these iPPVs you have unlimited access (except EVOLVE 18 live version only) to watch as many times as you want! Own these iPPVs now at a huge discount!


.....


----------



## Flux

Might try my hand at a couple of those grab bags, tbh. See what I get (Y)


----------



## Groovemachine

Just went to take advantage of the DGUSA sale, then saw that it costs $12 for shipping to the UK...for one DVD! That's insane. I'm gonna wait to see if Highspots include any 2012 DGUSA dvds in their sale first.


----------



## Platt

Highspots shipping is probably even worse. I'm going with RF for my DGUSA/Evolve.


----------



## RKing85

So far I have purchased:

Barbershopwindow.com
Gorilla MD t-shirt
Ghost Jobber t-shirt
Heenan School of Broadcast Journalism t-shirt

ROHwrestling store
Showdown in the Sun Night 1
Showdown in the Sun Night 2
Border Wars

Dragon Gate USA Store
PWG Russellreunion 3
PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2
Evolve 11
DG USA Enter the Dragon 2011
DG USA Way of the Ronin 2011
DG USA Revolt
DG USA Open the Ultimate Gate 2012
DG USA Mercury Rising 2012


----------



## Obfuscation

Ooooh. EVOLVE & DGUSA grab bag. That's ideal for me since I don't own any of their shows. 

So. Much. Wrestling. (to buy. it's nuts.)


----------



## RKing85

all that cost me just under $200 (shipping has been $25 total of that). I set aside up to $300 for Black Friday wrestling spending. Going to see what else is out there before I maybe spend more.


----------



## Corey

Fuckin A guys, wrestling companies are getting so much of my money this weekend. Looks like I'll be making an order from... well almost every one of them.


----------



## ExMachina

*DGUSA Open The Historic Gate - 25.07.2009*
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA


*Dark Eight Way Match*
Aaron Arbo vs. Andy Harner vs. Cheech vs. Chris Jones vs. Cloudy vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Lince Dorado vs. Louis Lyndon
*½

*Singles Match*
BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO
****½

*Singles Match*
2 Cold Scorpio vs. Ken Doane
***¼

*Eight Man Tag Team Match*
Amasis, Hallowicked & Team FIST vs. Jigsaw, Mike Quackenbush & The Colony
****

*Singles Match*
Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino
****

*Tag Team Match*
The Young Bucks vs. WARRIORS-5
****½

*Singles Match*
Naruki Doi vs. SHINGO
***¾

*BONUS DISC*

*Bonus Match 1: FIP Cage Of Pain II - 29.09.2007*
Crystal River, Florida, USA

*Six Man Tag Team Dragon Gate Rules Match*
Delirious, Hallowicked & Jigsaw vs. BxB Hulk, Jack Evans & YAMATO
*

*Bonus Match 2: Dragon Gate Crown Gate 2006 (Night 6) - 23.11.2006*
Osaka, Japan

*Eight Man Tag Team Match*
Blood Generation, BxB Hulk & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Muscle Outlawz
***
​


----------



## Concrete

Highspots is doing 40% off on a TON of stuff

Do they not realize I only have so much money? Here is what I am looking at buying as of now but between now and Friday things could change:
-$60-$70 on 4-5 ROH:The KENTA comp, Dragon vs. Nigel comp, Respect is Earned II, MM4, and possible the KoW comp
-$66 on DGUSA/EVOLVE: Evolve 2&4, Open the Northern Gate, Uprising, Untouchable 2010, Mercury Rising 2012(includes shipping)
-$??? on Highspots: I need me some PWG and everything so who the hell knows here
-$30-$50 on IVPvideosRandom Puro)

Oddly enough the first sale I saw was ROH and thought it was a real decent sale. Highspots showed up this year and screwed up EVERYTHING!


----------



## RKing85

yeah, just saw the highspots sale too. I remember last year being very disapointed with their Black Friday sale. 

Impressed with their sale this year. I picked up a couple of books from highspots. Really looking forward to finally reading the Terry Funk book. Just $9!!!!


----------



## Obfuscation

Highspots too? Oh damn. Should I go check their sale out? Black Friday is gonna be my Christmas by the way this is going. Come 12/25 it's just gonna be another day thanks to me spending all of my money/asking for gifts via these sales.


----------



## Concrete

You probably should go check their sale out. If you need any PWG that isn't this year you will be a very happy person. I know I was, thus why I have 7 PWG DVDs in my cart currently. I'm now glad I didn't do the winter sale for PWG. I would also understand if people were upset that they did the PWG winter sale. 

For some reason you want ECW DVDs(I don't know why you would but if you did) they're on sale. I almost grabbed a set just for the hell of it. Probably won't but the Awesome/Tanaka set is taunting me.

Wish Shimmer was on sale instead of WSU since I still own nothing from them but I am going to probably pick up the show with the ladder match I've heard nothing but good things about. On Monday if you want Shimmer 37-46 it is going to be $99. I wouldn't do it but the option is there.

And DGUSA shows are 40% off. So Highspots is essentially the opposite of last year to me where it was the worse sale and this year I truly think it might be the best simply because you can get so much variety compared to DGUSA or ROH which will only have DGUSA/EVOLVE on sale and ROH on sale.


----------



## Rickey

enlightenedone9 said:


> *Wish Shimmer was on sale instead of WSU* since I still own nothing from them but I am going to probably pick up the show with the ladder match I've heard nothing but good things about.


Same here, the only WSU shows I bought left a bad taste in my mouth. :no: Everything from the DVD quality to the camera work. Shimmer has been quality though, really enjoyed the few shows I've seen from them.


----------



## Corey

Just forked out over $90 on a bunch of shit. Check it:

*DGUSA*
Untouchable 2010
Freedom Fight 2011 (incredible show)
Open The Golden Gate
Open The Ultimate Gate 2012
4 DVD Grab Bag (For $20, how the hell can you pass this up? ROH, FIP, DGUSA, Shoot Interviews, or EVOLVE all included)

*ROH*
The Homecoming 2012
Showdown in the Sun: Day 1

Really wish Killer Instinct or Glory By Honor XI was in stock, would've snagged both. Also already made a PWG Winter Sale order, probably make another when Failure To Communicate is out.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

enlightenedone9 said:


> You probably should go check their sale out. If you need any PWG that isn't this year you will be a very happy person. I know I was, thus why I have 7 PWG DVDs in my cart currently. I'm now glad I didn't do the winter sale for PWG. I would also understand if people were upset that they did the PWG winter sale.


I added the 5 shows I ordered from the PWG Winter sale in my cart on Highspots out of curiosity and it came up to be $45 BEFORE shipping. My total order was $45 with shipping in the PWG winter sale so it's actually cheaper than Highspots.


----------



## Concrete

My bad. My math must have gone arye somewhere. I want 7 PWG DVDs so for me personally this is the better option.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

enlightenedone9 said:


> My bad. My math must have gone arye somewhere. I want 7 PWG DVDs so for me personally this is the better option.


True. I got 10 and I am a happy camper. No more shopping for me.


----------



## Platt

Dammit Highspots, throw a great sale then kill it with fucking stupid shipping. I ordered 15 DVDs from ROH yesterday and it was $42 shipping, I put 3 in my cart at Highspots and the cheapest shipping is $53 fuck that.


----------



## Obfuscation

enlightenedone9 said:


> You probably should go check their sale out. If you need any PWG that isn't this year you will be a very happy person. I know I was, thus why I have 7 PWG DVDs in my cart currently. I'm now glad I didn't do the winter sale for PWG. I would also understand if people were upset that they did the PWG winter sale.
> 
> For some reason you want ECW DVDs(I don't know why you would but if you did) they're on sale. I almost grabbed a set just for the hell of it. Probably won't but the Awesome/Tanaka set is taunting me.
> 
> Wish Shimmer was on sale instead of WSU since I still own nothing from them but I am going to probably pick up the show with the ladder match I've heard nothing but good things about. On Monday if you want Shimmer 37-46 it is going to be $99. I wouldn't do it but the option is there.
> 
> And DGUSA shows are 40% off. So Highspots is essentially the opposite of last year to me where it was the worse sale and this year I truly think it might be the best simply because you can get so much variety compared to DGUSA or ROH which will only have DGUSA/EVOLVE on sale and ROH on sale.


PWG was the earlier draw since I order my PWG off of Highspots. Just got back online so I'm gonna check the sale out right now. Don't even mention a Mike Awesome vs Masato Tanaka set to me. I'll probably be _very_ tempted to purchase it, haha.

Dammit. Was hoping I could score a SHIMMER show or two. That's pretty much the indie promotion I want the most since I've taken Chikara off the table in this marathon of sales. b/c SMV's sale sucks.


----------



## Last Chancery

Took advantage of Highspots' ridiculous PWG sale and kind of, regretfully, missed their anthology sets for only $35. Ten events for that price is insane, but I wanted to take advantage of some of these 3 for 12 and 4 for 15 deals. Here's my haul:

Astonishing Xmas
Enchantment Under the Sea
Zombies Shouldn't Run
Cruising for a Bruising
Hollywood Globetrotters
Beyond the Thunderdome
1.21 Gigawatts
Giant Size Annual #4
DDT Tag Tourney 2007 Day 1
DDT Tag Tourney 2007 Day 2

Paid around $48 because I'm an idiot and did three separate orders instead of one big one, which would've saved me $7. Goddammit. Oh well, 10 for $48 is still really fucking good.


----------



## Obfuscation

Astonishing X-Mas. Hell of a show. Joey Ryan vs Kanyon being terrible is made up for by how phenomenal Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen Guerrilla Warfare is. So gnarly.

Highspots has the very first SHIMMER show on there for $5. Why not, you know?


----------



## MarkL316

*Wrestling DVD Stores for people in the UK?*

I noticed people have been talking about various sales on DVDs for Black Friday but are the DVDs all NTCS meaning we can't watch them in the UK or are they region free? Although I guess shipping will make the sale irrelevant anyway?


----------



## TelkEvolon

*Re: Wrestling DVD Stores for people in the UK?*

Shipping shouldn't be anywhere near making the sales irrelevant, pretty much all wrestling DVD's are region free. I haven't had any issues with DVD's from ROH, DGUSA, PWG or anything like that.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Wrestling DVD Stores for people in the UK?*

NTSC/PAL and Regions are two completely different things. All DVDs coming out of the US will be NTSC but unless you have a really really old TV then they'll play fine over here and all Indy DVDs are regions free (WWE aren't and I'm not sure about TNA).

Of the main indy DVD sites RFVideo, Highspots, smartmarkvideo, ROH and DGUSA only Highspots have such stupidly high shipping prices that they negate the sale all the others are worth buying from. Also worth noting that Highspots are the only ones who won't mark packages as gifts for customs so there's a good chance you get hit with more charges (£8 handling plus 20% of the value of the order).


----------



## MarkL316

*Re: Wrestling DVD Stores for people in the UK?*



Platt said:


> NTSC/PAL and Regions are two completely different things. All DVDs coming out of the US will be NTSC but unless you have a really really old TV then they'll play fine over here and all Indy DVDs are regions free (WWE aren't and I'm not sure about TNA).
> 
> Of the main indy DVD sites RFVideo, Highspots, smartmarkvideo, ROH and DGUSA only Highspots have such stupidly high shipping prices that they negate the sale all the others are worth buying from. Also worth noting that Highspots are the only ones who won't mark packages as gifts for customs so there's a good chance you get hit with more charges (£8 handling plus 20% of the value of the order).


Thanks for the information! I will check all of these sites out!


----------



## Even Flow

I really wanted to order from Highspots during this Black Friday sale, as there's quite a few ECW Fancams I want from 1995 & 1996 that they have converted to DVD, yet RF still has them for sale as VHS. But i'm not paying over $200 before shipping, then getting charged by customs. Just got to wait however long before RF releases them onto their site.


----------



## RKing85

I was actually pleasantly surprized by highspots shipping.

Two books and 1 dvd only cost $12 in shipping to Saskatchewan.


----------



## Platt

Highspots replied to a tweet a made about their high shipping costs



> we offer all international customers any refund over actual postage paid. Cart shipping is tied to usps and fedex shipping rates


News to me, wonder what happened to all the money I've overpaid on shipping from them in the past


----------



## MarkL316

Do we have to be a member of any of these sites to take advantage of the sales? I can't see anywhere on the RF website about the sale...?


----------



## Platt

RF don't have one up yet but they tweeted during the week that there would be one so if it's not up today I would expect it tomorrow.


----------



## seabs

Platt said:


> Highspots replied to a tweet a made about their high shipping costs
> 
> 
> 
> News to me, wonder what happened to all the money I've overpaid on shipping from them in the past


*aint easy being so sleazy.*


----------



## Platt

I'm almost tempted to make an order just so I can make a fuss and get money back from the shipping when it arrives. Really wish RF had put their sale up today, what % they offer really makes a difference to what I can spend elsewhere.


----------



## Concrete

I have a few questions before I put any orders in:

1)What are like the 3 best comps ROH has right now?

2)Out of the few DGUSA shows from this year are there any real standouts?

3)What are the best Evolve shows in stock?

4)Not too familiar with a lot of ECW stuff so any standout shows? (I was too young to dig that when it was around)

5)Are there actually any good WSU shows?(If not I just won't get anything of theirs)

I got an idea what I'm going to get but I want to maybe get a few outside opinions before I put any orders in.


----------



## Corey

enlightenedone9 said:


> I have a few questions before I put any orders in:
> 
> 1)What are like the 3 best comps ROH has right now?
> 
> 2)Out of the few DGUSA shows from this year are there any real standouts?
> 
> 3)What are the best Evolve shows in stock?
> 
> 4)Not too familiar with a lot of ECW stuff so any standout shows? (I was too young to dig that when it was around)
> 
> 5)Are there actually any good WSU shows?(If not I just won't get anything of theirs)
> 
> I got an idea what I'm going to get but I want to maybe get a few outside opinions before I put any orders in.


1) Insanely tough question that comes down to personal preference. You really can't go wrong with any of them. Danielson vs. McGuinness & the KENTA set are probably gonna have the most "classics" per se, but you could honestly just pick one at random and it'd be worth your money (even the Delirious one).

3) I loved EVOLVE 1. Really easy show to sit through with an awesome main event. The 2nd one's not bad either, 2 really good matches in Claudio/Fish & the Chikara 6 man and another great main event but it's not for everyone.


----------



## EmbassyForever

EVOLVE 9 IMO was the best. Good undercard, Kevin Steen's promo, match and he was on with Lanny, the awesome Callihan/Finaly match and great & really underrated Main Event. Also loved the venue, looked like PWG show.


----------



## Chismo

It's a damn shame Gabe and Sal are too fucking lazy so the DVD audience can't see two really, really good Evolve shows - 12 and 13.


----------



## MarkL316

JoeRulz said:


> It's a damn shame Gabe and Sal are too fucking lazy so the DVD audience can't see two really, really good Evolve shows - 12 and 13.


Yeah are they just not going to release any more Evolve shows on DVD?


----------



## Lane

For those asking the RF will go up tonight before midnight.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I am so far behind in my DVD watching that I just can't justify spending all that much money this Black Friday season, even with many great deals out there. I am more than a year behind in more than one of the feds I follow. However, I decided that I could use my Thanksgiving bonus to get myself a few things I have wanted for my collection so went ahead and ordered the Samoa Joe and Austin Aries compilations from ROH. Was tempted to throw the Jimmy Jacobs, Danielson/McGuinness and Year Two ones in but since I already have like eight ROH comps I haven't gotten around to touching yet I decided against it.


----------



## sXeMope

MarkL316 said:


> Yeah are they just not going to release any more Evolve shows on DVD?


They're really slow with DVD releases anyways. It's generally like 3 months later, which I don't understand because really he's just losing money because most people will get sick of waiting and just torrent it instead of buying.


I'm planning on getting House Of Hardcore from RFVideo, EVOLVE 6, 7, and 10, Fearless 2011, Freedom Fight 2011, Mercury Rising 2012, 2 Grab Bags, and the Ronin shirt that they have on the website. Kind of a lot I know, but the way I see it I'm just gonna stock up while they're having a big sale. Really wish Gabe was quicker with his DVD releases though because I really want recent Del Sol/Generico stuff, and more Gargano/Ricochet for custom comps


----------



## Concrete

What's the RF Video sale?


----------



## Even Flow

enlightenedone9 said:


> What's the RF Video sale?


They haven't announced their sale yet. They'll probably announce it tomorrow.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

RF Video is doing 35% off. I decided to finish spending my Thanksgiving bonus by ordering House of Hardcore and SHINE 1 to check out the two companies...as if I need to start following any more since I am already so far behind in others!


----------



## RKing85

Evolve is really slow. At least they got Evolve 11 out finally. I was at that show live and was waiting patiently (well somewhat patiently) for the dvd to come out.


----------



## flag sabbath

So where am I best off buying DGUSA DVDs for shipping to the UK & what are their best shows? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Hennessey

Planning to order all 3 of the Kurt Russelreunion shows tomorow. Any thoughts on these? Are they good choices?


----------



## MarkL316

flag sabbath said:


> So where am I best off buying DGUSA DVDs for shipping to the UK & what are their best shows? Thanks in advance for any help.


RF video have 8 dollars shipping cost for the first item you buy and then it's 2 dollars for every additional item.


----------



## Platt

Thankfully the Silvervision BF sale sucked so I didn't have to spend anything there. My final BF haul is

Mr Wrestling The Kevin Steen Story (4)
AIW Girls Night Out 6
AIW Girls Night Out 7
Interview With A Hero: The Chris Hero Story Delux Edition (4)

PWG The Many Adventures Of El Generico (2)
PWG Sells Out Vol. 3 (3)
From Love To Hate: The Jimmy Jacobs Story (2)
Ring of Honor: Japan's Finest (2)
The Rise Of Generation Next (2)
The Women of Honor (2)
Ring of Honor: Year Two (2)
Bryan Danielson Vs. Nigel McGuinness: The Complete Collection (2)
Kings of Wrestling: Kings Reign Supreme (2)
Davey Richards: The Hunt For Glory (2)
Delirious: Masked Insanity (2)
ROH Boiling Point 2012
ROH Caged Hostility
ROH Death Before Dishonor X
ROH Survival Of The Fittest 2012

TALK STEEN TALK - The Kevin Steen Interview
ECW International Superstars (6)
The Ultimate Necro Butcher Collection (8)
DGUSA Heat
DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2012
DGUSA Mercury Rising 2012

Evolve 11 
Shine 1 
House Of Hardcore 
Bombshell Ladies Of Wrestling
In The Ring With Al Snow 
In The Ring With Bob Holly 
On The Road with Tammy Sytch 
Katarina Lea Shoot Interview 
Breaking Kayfabe Jerome Young


----------



## Chismo

flag sabbath said:


> So where am I best off buying DGUSA DVDs for shipping to the UK & what are their best shows? Thanks in advance for any help.


- any Enter the Dragon show
- Open the Historic Gate
- any Untouchable show (the one from 2010 is EPIC)
- Open the Golden Gate
- Open the Ultimate Gate '11 and '12
- Mercury Rising '11 and '12
- Freedom Fight '11
- Chasing the Dragon



Sparta101 said:


> Planning to order all 3 of the Kurt Russelreunion shows tomorow. Any thoughts on these? Are they good choices?


Good shows, but they don't represent or showcase PWG's awesomeness in a true and proper way, because they're not located in Reseda, that's why KRRs have somehow quieter crowds.


----------



## MarkL316

Platt said:


> Thankfully the Silvervision BF sale sucked so I didn't have to spend anything there. My final BF haul is
> 
> Mr Wrestling The Kevin Steen Story (4)
> AIW Girls Night Out 6
> AIW Girls Night Out 7
> Interview With A Hero: The Chris Hero Story Delux Edition (4)
> 
> PWG The Many Adventures Of El Generico (2)
> PWG Sells Out Vol. 3 (3)
> From Love To Hate: The Jimmy Jacobs Story (2)
> Ring of Honor: Japan's Finest (2)
> The Rise Of Generation Next (2)
> The Women of Honor (2)
> Ring of Honor: Year Two (2)
> Bryan Danielson Vs. Nigel McGuinness: The Complete Collection (2)
> Kings of Wrestling: Kings Reign Supreme (2)
> Davey Richards: The Hunt For Glory (2)
> Delirious: Masked Insanity (2)
> ROH Boiling Point 2012
> ROH Caged Hostility
> ROH Death Before Dishonor X
> ROH Survival Of The Fittest 2012
> 
> TALK STEEN TALK - The Kevin Steen Interview
> ECW International Superstars (6)
> The Ultimate Necro Butcher Collection (8)
> DGUSA Heat
> DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2012
> DGUSA Mercury Rising 2012
> 
> Evolve 11
> Shine 1
> House Of Hardcore
> Bombshell Ladies Of Wrestling
> In The Ring With Al Snow
> In The Ring With Bob Holly
> On The Road with Tammy Sytch
> Katarina Lea Shoot Interview
> Breaking Kayfabe Jerome Young


That's a good list you got there!


----------



## flag sabbath

JoeRulz said:


> - any Enter the Dragon show
> - Open the Historic Gate
> - any Untouchable show (the one from 2010 is EPIC)
> - Open the Golden Gate
> - Open the Ultimate Gate '11 and '12
> - Mercury Rising '11 and '12
> - Freedom Fight '11
> - Chasing the Dragon


Thanks - I went for Dragon 2010 & 2011, Untouchable 2010 & Golden Gate.


----------



## EmbassyForever

MarkL316 said:


> That's a good list you got there!


Your sig is very relevant :lol


----------



## Concrete

Here's what I got from the 5 websites I bought from between Wednesday and today:

_*Ring of Honor($54)*_
-KENTA:Go 2 Sleep(2D)
-Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness:The Complete Collection(2D)
-Respect is Earned II
-Ring of Honor on HDNet Vol.3
-1 Month of Ringside Membership

*DGUSA($56)*
-DGUSA Open the Northern Gate
-DGUSA Uprising(2010)
-DGUSA Untouchable 2010
-DGUSA Mercury Rising 2012
-EVOLVE 2

*Highspots($80)*
-PWG Threemendous II
-PWG Eight
-PWG Steen Wolf
-PWG Seven
-PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres
-PWG As the Worm Turns
-PWG Fear
-CZW Tournament of Death 9

*IVPvideos($39)*
-NJPW 6/16/12(2D)
-DDT 7/24/11(2D)
-WAVE January 2012-February 2012(2D)
-Puroresu DVD Sampler
-Hustlemania 11/25/07
-Oz Academy 7/4/12
-Classic Lucha in the 80s V.2
-Best of Nigel McGuinness V.2(IVP Custom Comp)
-ROH invades Japan V.1(IVP Custom Comp)
-NJPW 1/4/11(Blu-Ray)
-NJPW 1/4/12 (Blu-Ray)

*Smart Mark Video($61)*
-IWA-EC 2008 Masters of Pain
-CZW Cage Of Death XI
-CZW Tournament of Death:Rewind
-CZW Cage of Death 5
-Chikara Best of 2009


*SMV* sale wasn't a great one and I might of switched out a few if I had known about the Highspots sale. I don't know if they had all those CZW shows and SMV started them at $12 instead of $15 I think. *ROH's* sale became less and less appealing as I tried getting what I wanted because of the higher shipping. With *DGUSA* I went a route I usually don't go and filled in a few shows that may not be as good but they fit into my collection so I have the first 11 DGUSA shows. Mercury Rising looked like the best of DGUSA this year so I slipped that one in as well. Evolve 2 looked sweet and the one Evolve show I have,Evolve 9, was great even outside of the big matches I thought so if that is the feel of the entire promotion I am happy. With *Highspots* I wanted to get PWG so I got PWG. Throw in TOD9 and I loved the sale. I only visit *IVPvideos* about once a year and that's Black Friday. I probably could find 90% of this stuff online but between me liking to have things on discs and trying out the Blu-Rays I thought it was a good idea. I saw Youtube videos of NJPW in 1080p but the actual matches on Youtube didn't translate as well so I look forward to both Wrestle Kingdom shows on Blu-Ray.


----------



## sXeMope

While It's not as impressive as most of the other lists posted, here's what I've bought

*DGUSA/EVOLVE*
EVOLVE 6
EVOLVE 7
EVOLVE 10
DGUSA Freedom Fight 2011
DGUSA Mercury Rising 2012
DGUSA Fearless 2011
DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2011
DGUSA Untouchable 2011
DGUSA Bushido: Code Of A Warrior 2010
DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2010
(Also, a Ronin shirt, one of the Grab Bags, and one of the Dragon Gate PPV posters)

*
RF Video*
Hayabusa Shoot Interview
House Of Hardcore

Would have gotten more, but I tried to limit myself to $200 because I'm planning on a couple of big purchases soon and don't want my funds to get too low.

Not a part of a sale, but I also recently bought
PWG Sells Out Vol. 3
Failure To Communicate
The Many Adventures Of El Generico
2012 Battle of Los Angeles - Both nights
Threemendous III
FEAR
Steen Wolf
Seven
Death To All But Metal
DD4 2012
Life During Wartime
Threemendous II


I won't lie, It'll probably be months before I even attempt to watch any of these, but I'm not just going to let massive sales like this pass me by.


----------



## Concrete

When I added everything I wanted in each of my carts on these websites and it was about $300 so I tried to limit myself to what I REALLY, REALLY wanted. sXeMope tell me how that DGUSA grab bag is. I almost got it but I didn't because I wasn't sure about how good it would be. Could be a hell of a deal in the end though.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*IWA.MS Revolution Strong Style Tounament 2004 Review:*

Mickie Knuckles & Daizee Haze vs Mercedes Martinez & Angel Williams - **1/2

Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer - ***1/2

Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe - ***3/4+

Davey Andrews & Matt Turner vs Anthony Franco & Evan Starsmore - Skipped.

Eddie Kingston vs Super Dragon - **1/2

B-Boy vs Homicide - **3/4

Black Jack Marciano vs Chad Collyer vs JC Bailey - Don't remember this lol, I guess I skipped

Jimmy Jacobs vs Shane Hagadorn - **

Abyss vs Ryan Boz - N/R (short)

Roderick Strong vs Samoa Joe - ***1/4

Super Dragon vs B-Boy - ***3/4

Chris Sabin vs Nate Webb - ***1/4

CM Punk, Ace Steel, Danny Daniels & Matt Sydal vs Chris Candido, Claudio Castagnoli, Nigel McGuinness & Steve Stone - N/R (comedy match, really funny)

Samoa Joe vs B-Boy - N/R (only 4 mins)

I had interst in IWA:MS after watching to Chris Hero, Kevin Steen and Roderick Strong shoots. The show was really good with lots of good stuff. Even if the show have so many matches (it took me a month to watch the whole show) it's still worth it in my opinion.


----------



## smitlick

Since everyone else is doing it I got

Smart Mark Video
- Alpha-1 One More Day In Paradise
- ISW Slamtasia 4
- St. Louis Anarchy Will Wrestle for Food
- St. Louis Anarchy Tigers Blood & the Art of Winning

IVPVideos
DDT 06/05/2012 June 5th 2012 
DDT 06/24/2012 June 24th 2012 
NJPW 05/03/2012 May 3rd 2012 
NOAH 09/27/2011 September 27th 2011 
NOAH 10/22/2011 October 22nd 2011 
NOAH 10/31/2011 October 31st 2011 

RF Video
ECWA Super 8 2001
ECWA Super 8 2006
Year In Review Best of 2004 Vol 1
Best of 1PW Vol 3
IWA-MS Best of 2006 Vol 2
Ringside Rumbles Vol 1

WWNLive.com
Shine 3
Shine 5

And then some clothing and even though irrelevant to BF, i Picked up tickets to Blink 182 which means I'll be seeing them twice next year.


----------



## Lane

Rfvideo
House of Hardcore

Highspots.com
CZW-New Heights 2012
PWG-Failure to Communicate
ECW-Jerry Lynn vs Rob Van Dam six disc set

store.2cw.com
#75
2CWathon 2012

ROHwrestling.com
Kevin Steen-Descent into Madness
Danielson vs Nigel comp
Jimmy Jacobs comp
DBD X

Smartmarkvideo.com
wXw-Fan Appreciation weekend 2012
ACW-From innocence to Insanity: 100th event
ISW-Grand Theft Ottawa

DGUSA.tv
2 grab bags


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> store.2cw.com
> #75
> 2CWathon 2012


2CW DVD order. SCORE! haha Tell me what you think of those. I was at #75 but not 2CWathon this year and #75 was a good show from my point of view. Probably won't set the world on fire but quality wrestling up and down with the three-way tag for the straps and Eddie vs. John Walters. I haven't seen 2CWathon but I really need to see Ciampa vs. Callihan. Enjoy the hell out of that company and after not being completely dead I've changed my mind almost 180 on what I said after my live review after Highway to Hell. Morrison vs. Edwards now has me more excited for a live event than I've been since King of Trios in 2011. That and the fact that they are increasingly upping their game almost every show.

*MORE SHILLING FOR 2CW* Now people go check them out.


----------



## Lane

I just recently started getting into 2CW haha. Going to puck up the latest two shes when they drop. A chick I know from a dirt sheet site, Emily, went to the show with Steen vs Spike, and after her telling me what happend and your write up I thought shit, I need to get on the ball.


----------



## Even Flow

I did my RF Video order earlier. I got 15 more ECW Hardcore TV's for my collection, 10 ECW shows from 1995 & Shine 1. 

That's me done for Black Friday. ROH I haven't been interested in this year. SMV's sale wasn't that great either. I'm only a few shows behind on DGUSA & Evolve, so I can get them both at another time. And i'll get BOLA 2012 soon.

I happened to email Highspots about their shipping prices to the UK, like Platt tweeted them, and they said basically the same they told Platt and that they're opening a UK ebay store in a few weeks with UK shipping rates.


----------



## Concrete

A few fans weren't fans of my last paragraph of the Watertown review and for that I feel terrible since me being up at 3 a.m. and only coming in with 3 hours of sleep to begin with gave me the same mental presence as I am when I am completely drunk haha.

But on pretty much every show this year there has been at least 1 real good match worth watching. S4J had a four way between PAC,Rich Swann,Brodie Lee, and Sami Callihan that's online and pretty awesome. GGP is a fantastic tournament from top to bottom with some men's matches to give some guys work and boost the attendance with Carlito. LOTE 7 was awesome this year with good variety throughout the weekend with no real bad matches. All or Nothing had matches to offer besides John Morrison vs. Sami Callihan. This all from a live perspective at least. I've probably said all that before but I like to reiterate haha. If you haven't go check out http://www.freeprowrestling.com/category/2cw/ since it shows a lot of the best stuff from 2CW. Great for people that want to get into this promotion. 

That being said here is the first 3 matches announced for 2CW's Singled Out February 15th in Oswego,NY which is already shaping up pretty nicely:
1)Spike Dudley/Isys Ephex vs. Kevin Steen/Jason Axe(Texas Tornado Tag)
-The stip pretty much says what this match will be like. Chaotic
-Great to see Steen working with some of the local talent
2)Eddie Edwards vs. Masada
-The booking for Masada has been interesting but he always seems to have at least a decent match. 2CW tends to strip some outside guys down so they can build them back up for 2CW sake. They did that with Ciampa and he was getting over because of it. Plus they are building towards some story with him it seems after last weekend.
-Eddie Edwards is always a good time in 2CW if for no other reason that there is a 95% of the crowd being super into it no matter who he is facing
-Masada has faced Davey Richards,El Generico, and now Eddie Edwards. I've heard the other matches are good so I expect this to be more of the same.
3)Sami Callihan/Player Dos vs. Player Uno/Rich Swann
-Plays off their last match 
-Interesting to see how they play this. They can have pretty much the same match as last time since they were swapping partners there during the match or they can do it just as set up
-I expect some legit LOL moments and solid action to boot. Par for the course for them


----------



## Obfuscation

See, another reason why I'm annoyed by the lack of a strong sale on SMV. A major black friday deal would be a GREAT way for me to finally start collecting Interspecies Wrestling shows. I'd nab up any and all that I could in one swoop. Between that & Chikara I always end up choosing Chikara when it comes to an order. I need to show some will power one of these days. ISW is superb.


----------



## Lane

ISW posted Slamtasia on youtube for free if you havint seen it.


----------



## Obfuscation

This is news to me. Already added it to favorites and on the opening match. Well this night got a lot more fun.


----------



## RKing85

am I blind? I don't see any sale on smartmarkvideo.....


----------



## Lane

Sale ended Thursday I think.


----------



## Platt

X-Static said:


> I did my RF Video order earlier. I got 15 more ECW Hardcore TV's for my collection, 10 ECW shows from 1995 & Shine 1.
> 
> That's me done for Black Friday. ROH I haven't been interested in this year. SMV's sale wasn't that great either. I'm only a few shows behind on DGUSA & Evolve, so I can get them both at another time. And i'll get BOLA 2012 soon.
> 
> I happened to email Highspots about their shipping prices to the UK, like Platt tweeted them, and they said basically the same they told Platt and that they're opening a UK ebay store in a few weeks with UK shipping rates.


Interesting to here. I'm going to make sure to email them as soon as my parcel arrives see how easy it is to get some money back/


----------



## RKing85

just to break up the Black Friday talk....

DG USA: United NYC

Tozawa/Callihan **1/4
Moxley/Jogsaw **
YAMATO/BxB Hulk ***1/4
Lee/Jacobs **
Taylor and Gargano/Doi and Ricochet ***3/4
Aries/Swann **3/4
Yoshino and PAC/Dragon Kid and CIMA ***3/4

One of my favorite things about independent pro wrestling is the neat unique venues you get such as this one. This was a really middle of the road show for Dragon Gate. Nothing is bad, but nothing is must see either. Lee and Jacobs really didn't work for me. The title match was hurt by the really weak looking finishing move. I don't know who messed up, but it looked painless. Really hurt that match. The two tournament matches were both very good, but nothing oustanding.


----------



## Corey

Broke down and forked out more money on DVDs. Gave some more to DGUSA and went with RF Video to get some shows you can't really find anywhere else.

*DGUSA (again)
*Bushido: Code of the Warrior (original one)
Mercury Rising 2011 (gonna give this another shot, liked the show but wasn't as high on it as others)
Enter The Dragon 2011 (damn good show)
Mercury Rising 2012 (couldn't turn down Gargano/Yoshino & another damn 6 man)

*RF Video
*FIP International Impact: Phase Two (Briscoes vs. Pondo/Necro and Shingo vs. YAMATO? sold)
FIP Unfinished Business 2007 (TLC match & Dog Collar match on the same show)
DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2010 (sold out everywhere else and I gotta see me some Danielson/Shingo)

So basically I'm set on wrestling for like the next year and a half.


----------



## Chismo

1.	The Fightin' Taylor Boys (Brian Cage-Taylor & Ryan Taylor) vs. Famous B & Chris Kadillak

_This was a shockingly good opener. Everyone looked good here, even Kadillak. _

***


2.	BxB Hulk vs. Jimmy Susumu

_Solid Dragon Gate showcase. They didn't go balls-to-walls, it was a simple and relatively short work where Hulk shined. The match would've been better if Susumu bothered to sell his final comeback little more compelling. The finishing move was brutal._

**1/2


3.	The Young Bucks vs. Davey Richards & Harry Smith

_This was awesome. The Bucks turn shit into gold, they're absolutely tremendous. I had low expectations for this one, but the Bucks not only saved the match, they also elevated it. Their antics kept things fresh all the time. Nick Jackson rules the damn world. Harry was really good here, it's so good to see him doing his own thing outside of WWE._

***1/2


4.	Naruki Doi vs. Willie Mack

_Solid. Doi was playing a prick very well, some funny interactions with the crowd. The finish rocked, it was Mack shifting into his beast mode._

**1/2


5.	Joey Ryan, Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Demus 3:16 vs. Candice LeRae, B-Boy, Cedric Alexander & Mascarita Dorada

_Awesome! Colorful characters, nice action, and a lot of fun. Mascarita Dorada and Demus highlighted this one, and this is the best Cedric Alexander match I’ve seen. The crod was hot here._

***1/2


6.	The Spiked Mohicans vs. The RockNES Monsters

_Very good. Ricochet and especially CIMA were having a good time, they really made everything work and it was an entertaining watch. Goodtime was great too, but boy, does Johnny Yuma sucks or what?! Every time he enters the ring, the match almost dies. He takes things few steps back. He’s so painfully meh. But overall, this was really good, however, just imagine the Bucks in this match, instead of the RNM. Now, that would fucking rule._

***1/2


7.	Roderick Strong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki

_Strike-heavy match, the best singles contest on the show. They were kicking each other silly on few occasions. Both guys are very intelligent wrestlers, and I’m glad Dragon booked this. Mochi is the man._

***


8.	Kevin Steen, Super Dragon & Akira Tozawa vs. El Generico, Masato Yoshino & PAC

_The MOTN. To be honest, I was expecting a much crazier match, a much bigger chaos. Instead, this was relatively steady and normal. But that’s not a knock, the match was really good. Everyone did their stuff, and they brought animosity, especially in the form of Steen vs. Generico and Tozawa vs. PAC.. There was a long FIP segment on Generico, that was very good, and Tozawa was the clear MVP of the match. That guy oozes charisma. Good match. Not great, but really good, strong main event._

***3/4


Awesome show. Sure, it lacked the red hot Reseda crowd that would make some better atmosphere, but the show was very consistent, there was a ton of solid/good wrestling in the undercard, and the main event was strong. The whole event just flew by, so big thumbs up for this one.​


----------



## Concrete

*2CW’s “11th Hour”-11/11/11*
*First Class vs. Steve McKenzie/Loca Vida vs. Dewie and the Beast(ELIMINATION TAG):**1/4*
_-Match didn’t start as well with Dewie and the Beast in there but once they got eliminated the match had a chance to flow
-Accomplished the goal as a 2CW opener with some big dives from the top rope onto the outside and got the fans on their feet
-Loca Vida and Kevin Graham probably stood out the most in this match_

*ZS3 vs. Sean Carr vs. Muscle Marcos(FIRST ROUND MATCH OF THE 2CW GRAND PRIX):***
_-ZS3 is a 2CW original yet a heel technically hear so he gets a little bit of a mixed reaction, Sean Carr is a young local wrestler that the fans really get behind, and Muscle Marcos is indeed Marcos from the Ring Crew Express 
-Traditional 3-way really which comes with all the flaws and strengths of it. Get the heel double team and then the face removes one and is able to go on a flurry, heels eventually turn on each other
-Basic stuff but not terrible. Everyone got some stuff in so that’s always a good thing
-The finish wasn’t great by any means but with the way it was handled was at least buyable with ZS3 hitting a Claw Slam on Marcos, going straight to taunting/pandering to the fans and Sean Carr quickly gets in there and gets the pinfall. Simple yet down quick enough where you don’t end up going “WHY THE HELL WOULD HE LOOK THE OTHER WAY SO LONG”_

*Tommassa Ciampa vs. Cheech(FIRST ROUND MATCH OF THE 2CW GRAND PRIX):****
_-This is the match that Ciampa would begin to show the 2CW fans what he’s got. Sadly as soon as he is about to become one of 2CW's main guys he gets injured. Can't wait to see him when he comes back
-Cheech is the most underrated heel on the American independents HANDS DOWN!
-This match was clipped a little but I don’t really remember how much but it didn’t affect the match
-I liked how Cheech had Ciampa in the abdominal stretch a few times but the one time Ciampa is able to fight it off is when the finish comes_

*Nigel McGuiness vs. Eddie Edwards:*****
_-So you’ve probably seen this match before. Not because you invested money to see it but because it was free and Nigel. Most people I’ve seen rate this match between ***-**** with most in the middle there. I am at the high end
-This match is impossible for me to take bias out of since I was there and it was a pretty special match as a fan of Nigel’s. It’s not every day you get to see one of your favorite wrestler’s last matches live. You certainly don’t usually get that at a smaller show like this. Knowing this match was the first match on his retirement tour was amazing to see and I actually got comped seats to this show to see it which I will forever be thankful for
-This match was sort of segmented with their being points where it almost feels like two different matches. Nonetheless it felt alright
-Nigel was able to deliver a fantastic performance without his signature lariat
-The ending was a little sudden and usually I don’t like that but it didn’t take away from what I had just saw_

*Slyck Wagner Brown vs. Mike Bennett(FIRST ROUND MATCH OF THE 2CW GRAND PRIX):**3/4*
_-Pretty sure after watching this match that Mike Bennett could fit in most companies outside of Ring of Honor
-Bennett played a face here and he was pretty darn good at it
-Pretty decent stuff from these two
Jason Axe vs. Jay Freddie(FIRST ROUND MATCH OF THE 2CW GRAND PRIX) :***1/2
-Well I don’t remember this match being this good but it sure was
-Long and storied rivalry between these two in 2CW. They have been in absolute wars and Axe even hung Freddie at a show
-The crowd is behind this match in a big way since 1)the big rivalry between these two and 2)Freddie is in front of his hometown
-These are probably two of 2CW’s most prominent local talents with Axe being a former 2CW champion as well as a main heel and Freddie being the current 2CW champion and a main face
-With Freddie you see a little bit more of the indyness because, even though he was trained by ZS3, he has had good number of matches against Eddie Edwards so at least his crispness has improved
-This was a pretty darn good back and forth match and with the crowd it elevated it a little more_
*Paul London/Brian Kendrick vs. The Olsens(2CW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH):****
-This shall be remembered as the good London/Kendrick match in 2CW
-The Olsens are the tag team champions coming into this match
-Lots of fun. London and Kendrick did their thing and The Olsens did theirs
-There was a pretty impressive wave of moves at one point in the match which included a standing SSP, an overbomb and a running kick to the face and it was awesome and gave the match a little bit extra oomph
-Despite that fun sprint the Olsens botched a few things in the end which took a little steam out of this match
-Not a bad way to end the show

OVERALL:First I would like to say that these 2CW DVDs look a lot better since the last time I bought one. This show does not have commentary but in latter DVDs they would bring back commentary, I believe at Big Event II. The best match on this show is available for free so I don’t think I’ll see anyone rushing out to get this show but outside of that there aren’t any truly bad matches. It was interesting to watch this show after remember seeing it in person and I don’t remember a few of these matches being as good as they were. Axe vs. Freddie delivered. Cheech vs. Ciampa was enjoyable since it’s a whole lot of fun to see a guy who is heeling it up to no end get his chest chopped to pieces. The main event did not disappoint which is nice since there was about a 50% chance that London/Kendrick would decide to get drunk and/or high before this match. The bad of this show is about every single ending in this match. None of them were clean in the sense that either the heel cheated or the face got a rollup. That gets annoying after a while. If I remember correctly 2CW had a bad tendency to do these sorts of finishes at this time. Good show by 2CW here overall though and a solid first round to the Grand Prix.


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG BOLA 2012 Night 2*​
TJ Perkins vs Sami Calihan - *****
~ I like seeing TJ show off a bit more attitude. He annoyingly forgets the leg work half way through but then it comes into play for the finish so I guess all is forgiven.

Adam Cole vs Eddie Edwards - ****1/2*
~ Really fun match. I'm probably going to sound like a broken record in this, but I could watch Heel Adam Cole until the cows come home. Playing up the humour to begin with, they got serious and the closing minutes were pretty hot. I've rated this equally to their ROH Glory By Honor XI match, it's pretty much on a par with that encounter.

Michael Elgin vs Brian Cage - ****1/4*
~ Rather devoid of emotion but they busted out some nice stuff.

Ricochet vs Roderick Strong - *****
~ A crisp contest as you'd expect from these two. Strong works well with pretty much any high flyer.

Team Statutory vs B-Boy, Younger & Mack - ***3/4*
~ The whole Team Statutory thing just wasn't funny, although it did make me miss old school heel Davey. The trio of Mack, Younger & B-Boy did some good stuff together so it was at least reasonable.

Sami Calihan vs Adam Cole - ****1/4*
~ Good stuff here, although they can and have done much better in the past.

Michael Elgin vs Ricochet - ****3/4*
~ Awesome, a ton of fun. A classic speed vs muscle contest.

Rick Knox, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Young Bucks & Brian Cage - ******
~ Classic PWG, this was the very definition of 'fun'. The face in peril stuff with Generico early on was tag team wrestling 101, and built perfectly to the 'surprise' entrance of Steen. Their dynamic was played really well, and I loved the little touches, like the Package Piledriver/Brainbuster combo from their tag team days. Also they didn't overuse Knox so his role was very entertaining too. Another year, another fun non-tourney multi-man match. PWG has got this kinda thing down to tee.

Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin - ****1/2*
~ Possibly not quite as epic as they were going for, but there were a couple of excellent nearfalls which kept it very entertaining. Post-match stuff was off the charts too.



A very fun weekend overall, Elgin/Richards from N1 and the Knox/Generico/Steen 6-man from N2 are probably the only standouts but there was very little subpar and both nights are an extremely easy watch. As ever, you just can't go wrong with PWG.


----------



## Corey

Stock up on those HDNet sets while they're cheap, fellas. Can't go wrong with Volumes 1-4, 9, or 10.


----------



## Chismo

Well, Chikara's third iPPV is around the corner, so I decided to re-watch the very first one:












1.	Jigsaw vs. El Generico

_This was on the pre-show. Crazy, fast paced Lucha sprint with the hot crowd, this was perfect for the card place. And good call on Jigsaw going over. Jig almost never disappoints me, and Generico is Generico, nuff said._

***1/4


2.	The Young Bucks vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & Soldier Ant)

_Damn good. This was dangerously close to the **** territory. This is how you work a fast paced, high energy tag match without going into overkill._

***1/2


3.	Sara Del Rey vs. Jakob Hammermeier

_Watching Sara dismantling goofy dudes = FUN!_

**1/2


4.	Green Ant vs. Tursas

_This was an awesome grudge match where every damn move, every little thing mattered. Green Ant is such an underappreciated singles competitor. I know Chikara can struggle with big grudge matches sometimes, but that was not the case here. This rocked. The storytelling was awesome, and you could really feel animosity and tensions between these two. I love this match. Tursas needs to come back, and I definitely need to see more of him._

***1/2


5.	Archibald Peck vs. Colt Cabana

_Cabana and his comedy always suck, but damn, he fits so well in Chikara somehow. Archie is a true BOSS, he provided a ton of fun here. Can he do anything wrong? Solid comedy match, very much needed on the show._

**


6.	Gregory Iron vs. Icarus

_I admit I felt uncomfortable watching Iron wrestle, because generally I can't hide my feelings towards handicapped people. Anyway, this was solid, your typical story about an underdog trying to overcome big odds. The biggest flaw of the match was the boring middle portion, it really dragged._

**


7.	NO DQ LUCHA DE APUESTA _(mask & mask vs. hair & The Eye of Tyr)_: The Spectral Envoy (UltraMantis Black & Hallowicked) vs. Die BDK (Tim Donst & Ares)

_Now, I don’t really know what the Eye of Tyr is, because my Chikara history knowledge is relatively weak, but these guys fought really hard over it. Damn good hardcore brawl, such a fresh content from Chikara. The Arena style match, props for booking this one. I guess this marked the end of Die BDK story, but not the end of Donst/Hallowicked._

***


8.	*12 Large Summit Finals for the Grand Championship of CHIKARA*: Eddie Kingston vs. Mike Quackenbush

_The biggest and the most important clash in Chikara history. This felt big, huge, special. The first ever Grand Champion is going to be crowned. What a great match this was. It’s even better now on the re-watch, one year later. Old shool war, power struggle, where everything mattered. No wasted moves, excellent selling from both, especially from Kingston, mind games, top notch character work, but with both guys willing to play little dirty, because the stakes are damn high. Quack is a crafty and cunning grappling bastard, and Kingston is a warking, willing to go through hell and back to prove his point. So yeah, this was fantastic. The best match in Chikara history, someone correct me if I’m wrong. The post-match crowning with Sweeney’s family was really nice and emotional, but Kingston almost ruined the feel-good moment with his completely unnecessary rant about WWE and TNA, he even name-dropped Cena, Triple H and Styles. WTF was that? Smh…_

*****3/4*


Excellent PPV debut for Chikara. So much variety and color on the card, this was a great trip. They know how to book, how to tell a good story, how to make a show, how to create something really entertaining and unique that separates them from the rest of the crew. Not to mention the high in-ring work quality, which culminated in the unforgettable main event. Big thumbs up for this show.​


----------



## captaincharisma24

Got through both the highspots and the smv Kevin steen DVDs over the last few days. Both great interviews with some decent bonus matches. What's the best way to get my hands on some of Steen's IWS stuff without just getting individual shows? Any compilations around?


----------



## Mattyb2266

captaincharisma24 said:


> Got through both the highspots and the smv Kevin steen DVDs over the last few days. Both great interviews with some decent bonus matches. What's the best way to get my hands on some of Steen's IWS stuff without just getting individual shows? Any compilations around?


I know Steen used have his own Best of in IWS comp, but I don't know if he's still selling it. I'd say either check his website or shoot him an email and ask, he's usually very good about responding in a timely manner, especially when it comes to merch. 

But I would recommend some old IWS shows. Lots of great cards with Steen, Generico, Sexxxy Eddy, Player Uno, Eddie Kingston, etc.


----------



## RKing85

just had $150 worth of stuff from rfvideo in the sales cart but I stopped myself. I got so much to watch right now, I don't need more. I got a couple months worth of stuff in my to watch pile right now.


----------



## FITZ

I love that Kingston/Quack match. I was there live in the front row and it as such a special moment when Kingston won. Really from the point of Kingston kicking out of the Quackendriver on this was in the epic category. Minus some weak strike exchanges the match is absolutely perfect. Both guys were incredible and I loved Quack's reaction to the fans being totally behind Kingston. I was glad that he embraced that fact instead of just acting like a babyface anyway and ignoring the fact that almost everyone was rooting against him. 

I got to see a bunch of shows at the Arena and there were really only a few instances when that building felt like the Arena is supposed to feel. That match is one of those few moments and it's an experience that I'll never forget. That match sold me on Chikara.


----------



## KingCrash

* ROH - Danielson vs. McGuinness: The Complete Collection*


*4/29/06 - ROH World Title vs. ROH Pure Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****1/4

*7/29/06 - ROH World Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***1/2

*8/12/06 - ROH World/Pure Title Unification Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****3/4

*8/25/06 - ROH World Title - Two Out Of Three Falls*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****

*5/12/07*
Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA - ***3/4
*
6/23/07 - #1 Contender’s Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****3/4

*6/22/07*
Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/4

*7/27/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) - ***1/4

*10/19/07 - Survival Of The Fittest 07 - First Round*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***

*2/23/08 - ROH World Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****1/2 - ****3/4

*9/13/08*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - **** 

*11/22/08 - ROH World Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****1/2 - ****3/4

*9/26/09*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****
​


----------



## Platt

From the night in 2002 when he made his debut at "Unscripted", the ROH faithful knew there was something special about CM Punk. That night it was just his way with words that won over the Philadelphia crowd but in the coming months, it became evident to the fans there and around the country that Punk could back it up when the bell rang as well. Whether it was slugging it out in the squared circle with his long-time friend Colt Cabana or going toe-to-toe with a hard hitter like BJ Whitmer, Punk was as versatile a wrestler as any who had set foot in the ROH ring, and it was only a matter of time before success came his way.

Through months of bloody battles against Raven that cemented his status as a true warrior in ROH or technical showcases against AJ Styles, CM Punk showed Ring of Honor fans across the globe the skills that would take him to the top of the wrestling world. This 2-Disc, 17 match compilation highlights the beginnings of a career that would cement CM Punk as a true legend in the ROH history books. From Dog Collars to Steel Cages & Pure Wrestling to Tag Team Specialist; welcome to the early years of The Second City Saint...

Disc 1
1. CM Punk makes his ROH debut...Unscripted 9/21/02
2. CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana...Night of the Butcher 12/7/02
3. CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana (Winner Receives An ROH Contract)...Final Battle 2002 12/28/02
4. CM Punk vs. CW Anderson...One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03
5. CM Punk-Raven confrontation...Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03
6. CM Punk vs. Raven (Raven's Rules)...Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03
7. CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. Raven & Colt Cabana...Night of the Champions 3/22/03
8. CM Punk vs. BJ Whitmer...Epic Encounter 4/12/03
9. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & BJ Whitmer (Anything Goes)...Night of the Grudges 6/14/03
10. Closing minutes of Punk & Cabana vs. Raven & Daniels from Wrestle Rave '03 6/28/03
10. CM Punk vs. Raven (Dog Collar Match)...Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03
11. CM Punk vs. Terry Funk...Glory By Honor 2 9/20/03

Disc 2
12. CM Punk vs. Raven (Steel Cage Match)...The Conclusion 11/28/03
13. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Tomoaki Honma & Kazushi Miyamoto...Final Battle 2003 12/27/03
14. The Second City Saints (CM Punk, Ace Steel, & Colt Cabana) and The Prophecy (Christopher Daniels, Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer)...Battle Lines Are Drawn 1/10/04
15. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles (ROH Pure Title Tournament Finals)...Second Anniversary Show 2/14/04
16. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles (ROH Pure Title w/ special guest referee Ricky Steamboat)...At Our Best 3/13/04
17. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH Tag Team Title Match)...ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04
18. Clips of closing minute of Briscoes regaining belts from Maff & Whitmer at Round Robin Challenge III
19. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe...Round Robin Challenge III 5/15/04
20. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. BJ Whitmer & Dan Maff (ROH Tag Team Title Match)...Generation Next 5/22/04

Click Here To Order

Bryan Danielson has been referred to as the best wrestler in the world throughout his career and never was that more demonstrated than during his tenure in Ring of Honor. From his debut on ROH's very first event in 2002 until he parted ways in 2009, Danielson demonstrated his unique and varied abilities against every man in the ROH locker room and, as you will see in this special 2-Disc DVD release, competitors from around the world!

Whether it be a British grappler the likes of Doug Williams, the Japanese Strong Style of Go Shiozaki, or the hybrid offense of the Russian Alex Koslov, the American Dragon has been tested against the greatest professional wrestlers from around the globe and always proven up to the challenge. This 19 match collections brings to you Bryan's battles over the ROH World Title & NOAH's GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title against warriors like KENTA, SUWA, and Nakajima, his violent rivalry with the monster Morishima, bouts against Marufuji, PAC, and more! Witness Bryan prove he is indeed the best in this collection we could only call "Bryan Danielson vs. The World"!

Disc 1
1. Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams...Road to the Title 6/22/02
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams (30 Min. Iron Man Match)...Scramble Madness 11/16/02
3. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA vs. Samoa Joe...In Your Face 6/17/06
4. Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA...Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06
5. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA...Glory By Honor V Night 2 9/16/06
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki...Live In Tokyo 7/17/07
7. Bryan Danielson, CIMA, & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards, Rocky Romero, & Masaaki Mochizuki...Live In Osaka 7/17/07
8. Bryan Danielson vs. PAC...Caged Rage 8/24/07
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima...Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/07

Disc 2
10. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima...Man Up 9/15/07
11. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima...Glory By Honor VI Night 2 11/3/07
12. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima...Rising Above 2007 12/29/07
13. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki...Double Feature 3/15/08
14. Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji...A New Level 5/10/08
15. Bryan Danielson vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru (GHC Jr. Title Match)...The Tokyo Summit 9/14/08
16. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki (Three Way Elimination Match)...Driven 2008 9/19/08
17. Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (GHC Jr. Title Match)...Glory By Honor VII 9/20/08
18. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (Fight Without Honor)...Final Battle 2008 12/27/08
19. Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov...Supercard of Honor IV 4/3/09


----------



## KingCrash




----------



## FITZ

Awesome move by ROH putting the whole series of matches with Morishima on the DVD. I'm not sure if there's a more awesome series of matches then those two had.


----------



## Corey

Couple thoughts:

1. That Danielson vs. The World cover is amazing. Quite possibly the best ROH has done this year. Definitely gonna have to pick that one up sometime because the only Morishima match I've seen from them was at Man Up.

2. Funny vid from Mark. Motherfucker's teeth are already up to $80 with 11 bids... Ridiculous.

3. Rewatched the entire DGUSA Open The Historic Gate show tonight. None of my ratings changed at all besides Hulk/YAMATO, which I knocked to *** 3/4. Absolutely perfect show from top to bottom. Shingo/Doi is incredible, one of my all time DGUSA favorites.


----------



## Obfuscation

Nice review on High Noon, JR. Main event blew everyone away. I didn't mind the rant by Kingston either. He was emotional.

Colony vs Bucks = :mark:

Nearly stole the show right at the start. Then Kingston vs Quack happened, haha.


----------



## EmbassyForever

KingCrash said:


>


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mark-Brisco...t=US_Solo_Sports_Fan_Shop&hash=item43b65f0adc


----------



## Corey

*ROH on HDNet: Volume 5

**Pick 6 Series
*Delirious vs. Kenny King - ** 3/4
_Episode 38

_*Pick 6 Series
*Tyler Black vs. Sonjay Dutt - *** 1/4
_Episode 38

_*Pick 6 Series
*Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **
_Episode 39

_*Pick 6 Series
*Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - *** 1/2
_Episode 41

_*Pick 6 Series
*Chris Hero vs. Kenny Omega - ***
_Episode 42

_*Pick 6 Series
*Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe - ** 3/4
_Episode 43

_*Pick 6 Series
*Kenny King vs. El Generico - ** 3/4
_Episode 43

_*Pick 6 Series
*Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong - ***
_Episode 45

_*#1 Contender's Match
*The American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks - *** 1/2
_Episode 46

_Austin Aries & Kenny King vs. Tyler Black & Roderick Strong - ** 1/2
_Episode 49

_*ROH World Tag Team Titles
*The Briscoes (c) vs. The Young Bucks - *** 3/4
_Episode 48


_*Overall: 7/10

*- Black/Dutt really surprised me. I expected Tyler to win without too much opposition but it was actually highly competitive. Dutt controlled with some back work early on and it developed into a finishing sequence chalk full of as many counters as you could possibly think of. Sleeper match of the disc for sure.

- Richards & Strong don't have bad matches against one another. Hero/Omega had so much potential but it was wasted by using the same formula over and over and over again. Here's the whole match in one sentence: Omega runs circles around Hero, then he gets caught with an elbow. That was it, literally. I'm a huge Hero fan but there's matches like these that make me wonder what the fuck was he thinking? His only aspect of offense was an elbow strike, and that loses its luster when you see it 14 times in one match. Cool chair spot on the outside though.

- Briscoe vs. Briscoe is a pretty big deal when it happens, but this one was clearly just an exhibition. It just looked like a match the brothers had been rehearsing for years and practicing with. Everything was executed well though. Black/Strong was fine but it was just something we've seen before and I wasn't emotionally invested it, plus Aries got involved a time or two.

- They tried to book a MOTYC in Wolves/Bucks but it was really disjointed. The first half basically felt like a tornado match with guys everywhere and too many "hot" tags for the Bucks. The finish was exciting, yes, but overall it wasn't as good as their first HDNet encounter. Solid match nonetheless. Briscoes/Bucks was great, no complaints. Match of the disc imo.

- The weakest of the first 5 HDNet sets for sure. Nothing awful but you can find better matches between the same opponents in several other places. No standout matches like previous sets either.​


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Finally got my PWG dvds in the mail. I COULD watch them now but I'll wait till Christmas like a good little boy.


----------



## Manu_Styles

I have 2 question for British fans, Which promotion had El Generico vs El Ligero recently and where can i buy that show?


----------



## seabs

*Revolution Pro Uprising Night 1. Check the website.*


----------



## Manu_Styles

Thanks Seabs i´ll check it out!


----------



## Corey

If anyone's interested, here's the latest DGUSA/EVOLVE email, which has the state of the company address. Gabe really doesn't say anything all that groundbreaking, but the Black Friday sale is extended through Friday and they're (hopefully) gonna start getting DVDs out sooner.

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...jR2NnfTI9u4H636nSF_JkEa4Wm0xg6O3BRYX_L79vX0U=


----------



## RKing85

really hope that DG USA/Evolve get their dvd's out faster. That would be one of my biggest complaints about their company.

I was at Evolve 11 live back in April and I couldn't wait for that to come out on dvd. It just got released on dvd a few weeks back.


----------



## Chismo

Well, at least Gabe acknowledged the ups and downs for 2012.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Death Before Dishonor X Review*

Cedric Alexander and Caprice Coleman vs Steve Corino and Jimmy Jacobs: **3/4

Silas Young vs TD Thomas: **1/4

ACH vs Kyle O'Reilly: **1/2

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs Charlie Haas and Rhett Titus: *1/2

Homicide vs. Jay Lethal: **

Roderick Strong and Michael Elgin vs. Irish Airborne: **3/4

*ROH World Television Championship Match:* 
Adam Cole(c) vs. Mike Mondo: ***1/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship Tournament Finals: *
Steve Corino and Jimmy Jacobs vs. Charlie Haas and Rhett Titus: **1/2

*Anything Goes Match for the ROH World Championship:* 
Kevin Steen(c) vs. Rhino: ***1/2


----------



## geraldinhio

So PWG's final show of 2012 is tomorrow? Only one match announced too,which is the title match. It's also Joey Ryan's last show with PWG. 

Announced talent is El Generico, Brian Cage, Sami Callihan, World Tag Team Champions Super Smash Bros., Roderick Strong, Eddie Edwards, Rich Swann, Drake Younger, The Young Bucks, Willie Mack, Joey Ryan, and more! 

Always easy to get a great show out of them bunch anyway. Just weird how no other matches or announced. I'm not missing anything, am I?


----------



## seabs

*It's very odd unless they've got something planned and there's a reason for not announcing anything. Hopefully we get that Generico/Swann match here.*


----------



## Corey

Yeah I read on the PWG message boards that they're just keeping everything besides the main event a mystery until the show, which is ballsy but I think if anyone can get away with that it's definitely PWG. Here's a few I'd like to see:

El Generico vs. Rich Swann

Eddie Edwards vs. Ricochet (if he's even on the card)

The Young Bucks vs. Roderick Strong & Sami Callihan

*PWG World Tag Team Titles
*Super Smash Bros (c) vs. RockNES Monsters

*Guerrilla Warfare
*Willie Mack vs. Brian Cage (I have no idea if they ever settled their feud or not, I'm pretty behind)


----------



## Chismo

geraldinhio said:


> So PWG's final show of 2012 is tomorrow? Only one match announced too,which is the title match. It's also Joey Ryan's last show with PWG.
> 
> Announced talent is El Generico, Brian Cage, Sami Callihan, World Tag Team Champions Super Smash Bros., Roderick Strong, Eddie Edwards, Rich Swann, Drake Younger, The Young Bucks, Willie Mack, Joey Ryan, and more!
> 
> Always easy to get a great show out of them bunch anyway. Just weird how no other matches or announced. I'm not missing anything, am I?


Yeah, it's odd, but it's like a big boxing show where the main event is all that matters, a selling point. Steen/Cole is gonna be epic, I reckon. There's a serious, legit MOTY potential there, and it's impressive how there's only a small, but very heated and intense backstory behind it (BOLA ending). I wish Steen retains, though, because we yet need to see Steen/Generico in a Warfare match for the strap.

Other:

- Swann/Generico (obvious)
- The SSB/The RNM for the tag titles
- Callihan/Ryan (a proper send-off, Sami kills Joey)
- The Bucks/Strong & Edwards
- Cage/Younger
- Mack/???


----------



## FITZ

Cole/Steen will be awesome. ROH had plenty of time to make this happen first but they didn't take advantage of it. At least if ROH gets around to doing it they will have Cole play the face so the match will likely be very different. Kind of a cool idea for the show. I mean the place will fill up like always because they deliver enough awesome shows to make sure that will happen. I hope it works and I have to think they have something really cool and surprising planned to make them go this route with the card.


----------



## Obfuscation

Steen vs Cole :mark:

Still no card announced yet. I'm dying to know who's gonna duke it out with Joey in his final PWG match.


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone having problems with DGUSA's new store? It's telling me it can't calculate the shipping cost and won't let me order


----------



## Flux

Scorpio for Joey's last match please :mark:


----------



## Lane

The rest of the card for PWG wont be anounced until the show.


----------



## KingCrash

FluxCapacitor said:


> Scorpio for Joey's last match please :mark:


Exactly. One of the few able to get a good match out of Joey and it'll complete the Dynasty trifecta for Scorpio.


----------



## Emperor DC

Blimey, Generico is doing some travelling lately. Just got back from Japan, west coast on Saturday, east coast on Sunday, pretty sure he's then off to Europe for a bit.

Good on him though, he deserves it. The greatest babyface in pro-wrestling and the hottest property on the Indy market at the moment.


----------



## Lane

I hope somehow Joeys last match manages to be The Dynasty vs Arrogance.


----------



## Obfuscation

I was wanting Scott Lost to return to duke it out with Joey. Almost positive the match would be loads better nowadays than they were in 2004.

Not gonna hope for Chris Bosh since that's too much to hope for. If only.


----------



## RKing85

El Generico has got to be racking up more frequent flier miles than any other indy guy right now. He is everywhere. As mentioned, he deserves it. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Groovemachine

Just announced for Night 1 of the Dragon Gate UK weekend in February:

Ricochet vs Shingo.

Take my money now please.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Southside Wrestling Entertainment had Michael Elgin vs Prince Devitt on their show this weekend, must see!


----------



## Chismo

Groovemachine said:


> Just announced for Night 1 of the Dragon Gate UK weekend in February:
> 
> Ricochet vs Shingo.
> 
> Take my money now please.












That could seriously rock.


----------



## sXeMope

I just ordered ISW Armageddocalypse. I don't follow ISW, but a LEGO deathmatch, Pinkie Sanchez, Danny Havoc, and a guy who works as Shitty all sound amazing so why not :lol


----------



## Lane

Shitty has been in all of the lego deathmatches. Look out for Addy Starr in that match. Heard she bumped like a champ.


----------



## Mattyb2266

That match was awesome. Took my little cousin and he was ecstatic to take home some Legos.


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> I just ordered ISW Armageddocalypse. I don't follow ISW, but a LEGO deathmatch, Pinkie Sanchez, Danny Havoc, and a guy who works as Shitty all sound amazing so why not :lol


Shitty - the former Flip D. Berger. The king of the LEGO deathmatches. Some spots in those matches are filled with childhood nightmares. If you think stepping on them hurts. Watch one of those matches.


----------



## Lane

Shitty popped his shoulder out of place in this match and finished it. Much respect to him.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - The Kings Of Wrestling: Kings Reign Supreme*

*
4/3/10 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) - ****1/2

*5/8/10 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley) - ****1/2

*6/18/10 - ROH World Tag Team Titles - No Disqualification*
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. The Briscoes - ****1/4

*7/23/10*
The Kings of Wrestling & Sara Del Rey vs. The Briscoes and Amazing Kong - ***1/2

*7/24/10*
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - ****

*8/28/10 - ROH World Tag Team Titles - Ultimate Endurance*
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) vs. Dark City Fight Club (Jon Davis & Kory Chavis) - ***

*9/11/10*
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) - ****

*10/15/10 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. Christopher Daniels & Davey Richards - ****

*HDNet Episode 79 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. The Briscoes - ***

*12/17/10 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) - ****1/4

*12/18/10*
The Kings Of Wrestling & Shane Hagadorn vs. The Briscoes (Jay, Mark & Papa) - ***

*2/26/11 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. The All Night Express - ***1/2

*4/2/11*
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/2

*5/7/11*
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. The American Wolves - ****

*SBG Episode 1 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team - ***

Pretty much covers Claudio's and Hero's second reign as the tag team champions with their second match with the Wolves and their final ROH match together added. Solid comp which shows how great the Kings were as a tag team even with the Briscoes feud dragging too long and some weird booking flaws (Ultimate Endurance, the MCMG/KOW finish).

Next up - seeing if the Davey Richards comps hold up.​


----------



## Corey

Time for a little bit of a rant. I made my order from RF Video last Saturday, and I just got a call yesterday about it. The guy said all 3 DVDs I ordered were out of stock, so he was gonna give me a $40 credit to just choose what I want. That's fine and everything and he was cool about it, but why would you have these DVDs available to order if none of them are in stock? I could still try and order them right now if I wanted to, which makes it even worse. He told me they go through DGUSA to get those DVDs. Anyone who'd wanna buy *Enter The Dragon 2010* is shit outta luck then because it's sold out in the DGUSA store. Just doesn't make sense to me. I opted to go for a refund cause there really wasn't anything left I wanted after making so many orders. I don't think I'll be buying from them again.


----------



## smitlick

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Time for a little bit of a rant. I made my order from RF Video last Saturday, and I just got a call yesterday about it. The guy said all 3 DVDs I ordered were out of stock, so he was gonna give me a $40 credit to just choose what I want. That's fine and everything and he was cool about it, but why would you have these DVDs available to order if none of them are in stock? I could still try and order them right now if I wanted to, which makes it even worse. He told me they go through DGUSA to get those DVDs. Anyone who'd wanna buy *Enter The Dragon 2010* is shit outta luck then because it's sold out in the DGUSA store. Just doesn't make sense to me. I opted to go for a refund cause there really wasn't anything left I wanted after making so many orders. I don't think I'll be buying from them again.


Yep same thing happened to me with the 1PW show I tried to get... Just really poor organisation.


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Time for a little bit of a rant. I made my order from RF Video last Saturday, and I just got a call yesterday about it. The guy said all 3 DVDs I ordered were out of stock, so he was gonna give me a $40 credit to just choose what I want. That's fine and everything and he was cool about it, but why would you have these DVDs available to order if none of them are in stock? I could still try and order them right now if I wanted to, which makes it even worse. He told me they go through DGUSA to get those DVDs. Anyone who'd wanna buy *Enter The Dragon 2010* is shit outta luck then because it's sold out in the DGUSA store. Just doesn't make sense to me. I opted to go for a refund cause there really wasn't anything left I wanted after making so many orders. I don't think I'll be buying from them again.


That really doesn't make sense, especially about Enter the Dragon. I mean it must take what, a minute, maybe two, to remove an item from their store? It's Out of Stock and I doubt it's going to get restocked any time soon.


----------



## RKing85

Dragon Gate USA: United Philly

YAMAMTO/Lee **1/4
Jacobs/Swann **3/4
6 Way Freestyle **3/4
Aries/Tozawa ***1/4
Hulk/Moxley *1/2
Taylor and Gargano/CIMA and Dragon Kid ***3/4
Yoshino and PAC/Doi and Ricochet ****1/4

A much better show than the previous night's show in NYC. I am a huge fan of BxB Hulk, but his match with Moxley just didn't work. Not a fan of it at all. I thought the promos between matches were very basic. And I also think they kind of booked themselves into a corner with YAMATO/Lee. Neither guy should have lost on this show. Other than those gripes, this is a good (but not great show). The 2 tag matches were both very good.


----------



## smitlick

*ECWA - Super 8 2012*

1. Azrieal vs Bandido Jr
*1/2

2. Gregory Iron vs Kyle Matthews
**

3. Bobby Fish vs Kekoa The Flyin Hawaiian
***1/4

4. Tony Nese vs Papadon
**1/2

5. Fusion DS vs The Flatliners vs The Midnight Sensations
**1/2

6. Bandido Jr vs Gregory Iron
**3/4

7. Bobby Fish vs Papadon
***

8. Battle Royal (Includes The Nigerian Nightmares, The Flatliners, Bobby Dempsey & more)
N/A

9. Bandido Jr vs Papadon
***​


----------



## blink_41sum_182

ROH Better Than Our Best - 2006

1. 6 Man Mayhem - *** 3/4
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious - ** 1/2
3. 6 Man Tag - *** 1/2
4. Jimmy Yang vs. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels - *** 3/4
5. Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs. CIMA and Naruki Doi - ****
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm - ****
7. Colt Cabana vs Homicide - ****

Overall: 9.5/10

One of the best shows I've ever seen. Every match (except the Delirous match) was like a main event. I bought this 2 years ago and finally got around to watching it now. Wow.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - The Homecoming 2012

*Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Future Shock - ** 3/4

*Four Corner Survival
*Tommaso Ciampa vs. Mike Bennett vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Andy Ridge - ** 1/4

Kevin Steen vs. Kenny King - ***

Chris Hero vs. Michael Elgin - *** 1/4

*No Holds Barred
*Roderick Strong vs. Adam Cole - *** 1/2

*Proving Ground Match
*The Briscoes vs. Jigsaw & Hallowicked - *** 1/2

*ROH World Title
*Davey Richards (c) vs. Jay Lethal - ** 3/4


*Overall: 6.5/10*

- Before I get into the matches, let me first say this Philly crowd was annoying as fuck. There was a guy in a purple shirt in the front row who hated just about everyone and there was this fat kid in orange who wouldn't shut the fuck up throughout the show. Steen fucked with him a few times. Also really sad to see how empty the building looked compared to when they use to pack the house a few times a year.

- Ciampa giving every opponent the death stare as they walked in was fuckin awesome. Love that guy. Steen's antics were entertaining as usual. Hero/Elgin was a really good back and forth match, but they were held back by a 15 minute time limit. Finish was kinda flat too.

- Roddy/Cole was really good despite Cole getting limited offense in. He took a hell of a beating though and played the underdog babyface role to a tee. Still a watered down version of what you know the two are capable of.

- As a whole package, Briscoes/Chikara was wildly entertaining imo. Jig & Wicked getting destroyed was entertaining enough but throw in basically the entire Chikara main roster making an appearance, Jay's reaction to it, and the overall booking and I liked this a lot. You know it's bad when Ultramantis Black gets the biggest pop on an ROH show.

- Davey/Lethal in all honesty did nothing for me. The entire match just felt really slow and void of any story or emotion. It was just 25 minutes of the same old same old from both guys. Roddy interference was totally pointless and the crowd's "this is wrestling" chants were ridiculous. Never thought Lethal had any chance whatsoever of winning and his "fighting spirit" moment near the end had me laughing. Finish was dumb too. 

- Relatively average show bar 3 matches. For me, nothing felt like it had any importance besides all the Chikara stuff. And I can't stand Kevin Kelly or whoever the fuck was with him on commentary, I had to turn it off. Anyone feel the same?​


----------



## smitlick

*IWA-EC - A Need To Bleed 2012*

1. Drake Younger vs Matt Tremont
**3/4

2. BJ Whitmer vs Rhino
**1/2


----------



## FITZ

Philly crowds can be really bad. You usually either need a Chikara show or something really crazy to get them into a show. Also I can't say I'm surprised with the turn out. Holding 500 tv tapings in Philly hurt ROH a lot and when they came back their product was at a point where it just wasn't reliably good. I know I was in Philly on the night of the show and I didn't think it would be worth the time and money to go.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> - As a whole package, Briscoes/Chikara was wildly entertaining imo. Jig & Wicked getting destroyed was entertaining enough but throw in basically the entire Chikara main roster making an appearance, Jay's reaction to it, and the overall booking and I liked this a lot. *You know it's bad when Ultramantis Black gets the biggest pop on an ROH show.*


Not sure if that's only an insult on ROH fans or UMB too...

:hmm:


----------



## EmbassyForever

I remember Adam Cole got a big standing ovation after his match with Strong



> or whoever the fuck was with him on commentary, I had to turn it off. Anyone feel the same?
> __________________


Hell yeah, this guy is awful, he was at Underground and Rise And Prove IIRC. Thanks god for Corino.


----------



## Corey

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Not sure if that's only an insult on ROH fans or UMB too...
> 
> :hmm:


 The ROH fans that night. I don't know enough about UMB to be insulting him. It was odd because they cheered the hell out of him when he walked in but everyone was yelling 'shut the fuck up!' and 'fuck you!' when he started speaking. Make up your minds Philly!



EmbassyForever said:


> I remember Adam Cole got a big standing ovation after his match with Strong
> 
> Hell yeah, this guy is awful, he was at Underground and Rise And Prove IIRC. Thanks god for Corino.


Couldn't stand how fake they both sounded. I MISS DAVE PRAZAK!


----------



## Obfuscation

Those damn fickle Philly ROH fans. Or ROH fans in general.

UMB talking is the best he can be. He shines when he unleashes his words out on the sea of the public.


----------



## smitlick

*NSPW - Golden Opportunity IV*

1. The Super Smash Brothers vs Estrada & Style
***

2. Lance Storm vs Kevin Steen
***1/2


----------



## Lane

Danny Havoc kills people.


----------



## RKing85

ROH order is the first one of my Black Friday purchases that showed up in the mail today.

Both Showdown in the Sun events and the Border Wars event.


----------



## smitlick

*St.Louis Anarchy - Will Wrestle For Food*

1. Kyle O'Reilly vs Davey Vega
***1/4

2. ACH vs Davey Richards
***

3. Robert Evans & Darin Corbin vs The Children of Pain
**1/2

4. Arik Cannon vs Mat Fitchett
***

5. Evan Gelistico vs Akira Tozawa
***1/2

Its on eBay if anyone wants it.


----------



## Groovemachine

*DGUSA: Open the Golden Gate*​
Low Ki vs BxB Hulk - ****1/4*
~ Fast, action-packed opener. Ki's intensity can be grating at times, especially as it can come at the expense of selling, but I can't complain too much, these two gelled pretty well.

Young Bucks vs Scorpio Sky & Chuck Taylor - ****3/4*
~ This was a ton of fun. Great to see the Young Bucks back in a DGUSA ring, and Scorpio Sky was a tremendous fill in for Rich Swann.

Masato Yoshino vs Naruki Doi - ****1/2*
~ Good stuff here, pretty similar to their match at DGUK Shingo vs Yokozuka III, but that's no bad thing.

Tables Match: AR Fox vs Sami Callihan - ****3/4*
~ Really well worked tables match here, I loved them using the table as a weapon, rather than just simply trying to put each other through it. Nice improvised finish too.

Caleb Konley vs Jon Davis - ****
~ Squash, Davis looked good which is the main point really.

Pac vs Akira Tozawa - ******
~ Plain awesome action. Pac took a scary bump to the outside, and from that point on the adrenaline kicked in and they ramped up the intensity. Peaked at the right moment as well, they built to a stellar finish.

Ricochet & CIMA vs Susumu Yokozuka & Masaaki Mochizuki - ****3/4*
~ That double team leaping enziguri-to-powerbomb by Mochizuki & Yokozuka was BEAUTIFUL. Loved that! Very enjoyable main event, only held back by some pacing issues towards the end. They were building up to what seemed like the finish, and then the pace just completely fell flat for a bit. They got back on track, and it was a nice finish when it came, but it was a bit odd for things to drop off like that.



A stellar night of DGUSA action. 3 matches at ***3/4 and the brilliant Pac/Tozawa contest at **** make this an essential DGUSA purchase for 2012.


----------



## Corey

First of two DGUSA orders FINALLY came today after almost 2 weeks. For those interested, I ordered one of the DVD Grab Bags, and I gotta say I'm pretty happy with it. Here's what I got:

*FIP Heatstroke '06 Night One *- Homicide vs. Shingo, Davey Richards vs. BJ Whitmer, & Danielson vs. Cabana for the FIP Title. Gotta be some good stuff on this show. No complaints.

*ROH Road to the Title *- Should be a good tournament with some classics for sure. AJ/Lynn, AJ/Daniels, Danielson/Williams, Ki/Red. YEAH BUDDY

*Dragon Gate The Best of WrestleJam: Volume 1 *- Well I already had most of this on an IVP disc, but I won't mind having all of it on one set with cover art and such. Obviously some good stuff on here.

*Timeline: The History of WWE 1995 w/ Kevin Nash *- :mark: Fuck yes! This should be awesome.


Shit, I might even order another one with this kinda quality...


----------



## blink_41sum_182

PWG Failure to Communicate starts shipping tomorrow. Hope it's on XWT soon.:mark:

I love that emoticon.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Has anyone watched the Nigel documentary yet? I'm listening to his interview with Meltzer and Alvarez and it sounds good. Apparently there were two different reasons why he didn't get signed by WWE and was released by TNA. They also said he's cure of both things now, so he could wrestle, but he doesn't want to.


----------



## smitlick

Jack Evans 187 said:


> First of two DGUSA orders FINALLY came today after almost 2 weeks. For those interested, I ordered one of the DVD Grab Bags, and I gotta say I'm pretty happy with it. Here's what I got:
> 
> *FIP Heatstroke '06 Night One *- Homicide vs. Shingo, Davey Richards vs. BJ Whitmer, & Danielson vs. Cabana for the FIP Title. Gotta be some good stuff on this show. No complaints.
> 
> *ROH Road to the Title *- Should be a good tournament with some classics for sure. AJ/Lynn, AJ/Daniels, Danielson/Williams, Ki/Red. YEAH BUDDY
> 
> *Dragon Gate The Best of WrestleJam: Volume 1 *- Well I already had most of this on an IVP disc, but I won't mind having all of it on one set with cover art and such. Obviously some good stuff on here.
> 
> *Timeline: The History of WWE 1995 w/ Kevin Nash *- :mark: Fuck yes! This should be awesome.
> 
> 
> Shit, I might even order another one with this kinda quality...


The Timeline is really good. Nash is really entertaining.


----------



## Lane

The Nash timeline was very enjoyable. He make it easy to sit thru.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *ROH Road to the Title *- Should be a good tournament with some classics for sure. AJ/Lynn, AJ/Daniels, Danielson/Williams, Ki/Red. YEAH BUDDY


Is that the full event? I can't remember if ROH was still cutting off matches for that show either, but I figured I'll ask.


----------



## Corey

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Is that the full event? I can't remember if ROH was still cutting off matches for that show either, but I figured I'll ask.


Should be. It's the remastered version with the blue and green cover art. Looks like everything's listed on the back. I think they just cut the shit out for the Takedown Masters version.


----------



## Obfuscation

If it's remastered version then it's going to be. 

Right on. I always want to score those old school ROH shows. Always had the fear of getting the ones that were trimmed down via a grab bag or something. I'd be _pissed._


----------



## Lane

Anyone have the Jon Moxley and Necro Butcher volume 3 shoots from SMV? if so, how are they? Whats some good stories told?


----------



## RKing85

highspots Black Friday order came today. Books mostly, but a couple misc dvd's as well.

I want to see the Nigel dvd, but the one with extras which I would get is $40 when you include shipping. Little steep.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Davey Richards: The American Wolf*


*6/3/06*
Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave - **3/4

*9/16/06*
Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans - **3/4

*12/30/07*
Davey Richards vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***3/4

*4/11/08*
Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi - ***3/4

*4/3/09 - GHC Junior Heavyweight Title*
Davey Richards vs. KENTA - ****1/4

*5/8/09 - Anything Goes*
Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen - ****

*7/24/09*
Davey Richards & Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen & Lance Storm - ***1/2

*9/18/09*
Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2

*9/25/09*
Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2

*11/13/09 - ROH World Title*
Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries - ****1/2

*2/13/10*
Davey Richards vs. El Generico - ****

*3/20/10*
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega - ****

*4/3/10*
Davey Richards vs. Kenny King - ***1/4

*4/24/10*
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

*6/19/10 - ROH World Title*
Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black - ****1/4



*ROH - Davey Richards: The Hunt For Glory*

*HDNet Episode 70*
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - ***

*8/27/10*
Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen - ****

*HDNet Episode 76*
Davey Richards vs. El Generico - ***1/2

*HDNet Episode 78*
Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black - ****

*10/16/10*
Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels - ****1/2

*12/18/10 - ROH World Title*
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - ***

*1/15/11*
Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4

*1/28/11*
Davey Richards vs. TJ Perkins - ****

*2/26/11*
Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana - **3/4

*3/18/11*
Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****

*4/1/11*
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - ***

*5/21/11*
Davey Richards vs. Charlie Haas - **1/4

*6/26/11 - ROH World Title*
Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards - N/A

To say Davey Richards divides fans would be an understatement, and the ROH comps won't change that. The first one is alot more solid, though the two most raved about matches don't hold up to the original thoughts. The Hunt For Glory is where Davey starts the downward spiral with the feeling of watching the exact same Strong match three times and only flashes of what made people love him when he's not facing guys who can have a good/great matches with just about anyone (Steen, Generico, Claudio) leading to a match I still can't honestly rate. Also the first sets I had to take breaks from watching because of sameness fatigue.​


----------



## Platt

SMV are doing grab bags again, 3 DVDs for $15


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Has anyone watched the Nigel documentary yet? I'm listening to his interview with Meltzer and Alvarez and it sounds good. Apparently there were two different reasons why he didn't get signed by WWE and was released by TNA. They also said he's cure of both things now, so he could wrestle, but he doesn't want to.


Nigel Doc is incredible. Probably the best wrestling documentary I've ever seen.


----------



## Bubz

Cal...in Other Wrestling? It really is Christmas time!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

I venture over here a couple of times a year.


----------



## Chismo

Why can't you rate the match from BITW, KC?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

The what match from where now?


----------



## Chismo

Oh shit, I meant KingCrash, lmao... From his Davey Richards review, lawls.


----------



## Corey

If anyone cares, Dragon Gate USA is running a triple shot in California from January 25-27 next year. The bigger news is that *John Morrison* has been confirmed one night only for the January 25 show in Santa Maria, CA.


----------



## sharkboy22

Recently watched the Best On The Indies: Jon Moxley DVD. 

The indy style of wrestling really isn't my cup of tea but there's four matches that really, really stood out on the DVD for me are:

Moxley vs Ricochet- I really enjoyed this one. Good psychology. They worked the Bigger man vs Little dude to a tee. It was really exciting.

Moxley vs Brain Damage- fucking awesome match. Moxley made Damage look like a star! Holy shit was that match good

Moxley vs Sami Callihan- Probably the best match on the set. Just some great stuff from these two. Fantastic psychology. The spot where Moxley bites Callihan forehead open is such a simple yet effective spot.

Moxley vs Robert Anthony- A great deathmatch. I wouldn't really describe it as a deathmatch, I mean it had ultraviolent aspects in the glass panes but it wasn't really what I associate a deathmatch with. Some good psychology here. Moxley sets up a glass pane in the corner but Anthony takes a steel chair and throws it into the glass, smashing it screaming "Fuck no!" Just some great stuff. When Anthony finally goes through the glass, it's just nasty. 

The other matches I could have cared less for really. Younger vs Moxley I skipped after about 10 minutes. The steel cage match with Jake Crist could have gone 20 minutes and told the same story. The damn thing went for nearly an hour. The barbwire match was a bore. The Richards match, I wanted to give it a chance but just couldn't. But those four matches, were just really impressive imo.


----------



## Chismo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> If anyone cares, Dragon Gate USA is running a triple shot in California from March 25-27 next year, just two weeks before the WrestleCon double shot. The bigger news is that *John Morrison* has been confirmed one night only for the March 25 show in Santa Maria, CA.


Morrison? Why, Gabe, why? enaldo

And it's January, not March.


----------



## jawbreaker

Moxley kind of ruled when he was on. He wasn't on all the time and his bad matches are near unwatchable but when he was firing on all cylinders (which he was right before WWE signed him, oh my god that last EVOLVE show he was on) there weren't many guys who could touch him.

He'll do okay in WWE, even if this Shield bit ends up like the Nexus and the Corre and every other heel stable WWE has done in the last several years. He's too good a talker not to.


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> Why can't you rate the match from BITW, KC?


Could be due to that match being a pathetic waste of 40 minutes.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> If anyone cares, Dragon Gate USA is running a triple shot in California from March 25-27 next year, just two weeks before the WrestleCon double shot. The bigger news is that *John Morrison* has been confirmed one night only for the March 25 show in Santa Maria, CA.


:mark:

I'm DOWN.


----------



## Concrete

I'm interested to see what DGUSA does with Morrison. He doesn't strike me as a guy they would really bring in but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Obfuscation

DGUSA & Chikara heading to California in 2013 is too good for words. The world better not end b/c I HAVE to attend the show. Especially Chikara. Not missing out on that. I'll be the first guy there.


----------



## sXeMope

Never really cared for Morrison tbh. Him in DGUSA will probably just be a bunch of flippy stuff he couldn't do in WWE

--

Can anyone suggest some PWG shows? I'm planning to buy another 5 for $40 pack, and buy BOLA 2007, but I have no idea what to buy for the other 2 DVDs. Here's what I have currently

2012 Battle of Los Angeles - Night One
2012 Battle of Los Angeles - Night Two
Threemendous II
FEAR
Steen Wolf
Seven
Death To All But Metal
DD4 2012
Life During Wartime
Threemendous II


I'm thinking maybe Kurt Russellreunion 3 and something else? I really have no idea.


----------



## Obfuscation

Buy the entire 2009 year. It's THAT strong. For specifics I say get Ninety-Nine & One Hundred.


----------



## Mattyb2266

I'd also recommend DDT4 2009 and Gurre Sans Frontieres. Both are amazing shows.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Can anyone here tell me what type of DVD case PWG Sells Out Vol. 3 & Best Of El Generico come in, cardboard or plastic?

I've tried asking the PWG forum, PWG support and highspots support but haven't heard a thing from any of them. Thanks!


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> Never really cared for Morrison tbh. Him in DGUSA will probably just be a bunch of flippy stuff he couldn't do in WWE
> 
> --
> 
> Can anyone suggest some PWG shows? I'm planning to buy another 5 for $40 pack, and buy BOLA 2007, but I have no idea what to buy for the other 2 DVDs. Here's what I have currently
> 
> 2012 Battle of Los Angeles - Night One
> 2012 Battle of Los Angeles - Night Two
> Threemendous II
> FEAR
> Steen Wolf
> Seven
> Death To All But Metal
> DD4 2012
> Life During Wartime
> Threemendous II
> 
> 
> I'm thinking maybe Kurt Russellreunion 3 and something else? I really have no idea.


BOLA 2011 & either night of All Star Weekend 8. Definite must haves.


----------



## Obfuscation

TelkEvolon said:


> Can anyone here tell me what type of DVD case PWG Sells Out Vol. 3 & Best Of El Generico come in, cardboard or plastic?
> 
> I've tried asking the PWG forum, PWG support and highspots support but haven't heard a thing from any of them. Thanks!


PWG Sells Out Vol 1 was released in a plastic case. I can't imagine the new one being any different.


Noticed that guy has Life During Wartime on his list. Necro vs Kikutaro is worth the price alone. 



Spoiler: Necro vs Kikutaro



DAT FAILED CHAIR RIOT :mark:


----------



## THECHAMPION

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Buy the entire 2009 year. It's THAT strong. For specifics I say get Ninety-Nine & One Hundred.


No joke.

PWG in 2009 is like half the reason I got into Indy Wrestling.


----------



## Obfuscation

I went ape for PWG in years like 2005 & 2006. Then 2009 came along and blew my mind. They've been the most consistent promotion for years now.


----------



## Platt

TelkEvolon said:


> Can anyone here tell me what type of DVD case PWG Sells Out Vol. 3 & Best Of El Generico come in, cardboard or plastic?
> 
> I've tried asking the PWG forum, PWG support and highspots support but haven't heard a thing from any of them. Thanks!


Sells Out comes in a plastic case same as the previous volumes. Generico comes in a cardboard one but a double thickness one with plastic holders on both sides.


----------



## Chismo

sXeMope said:


> Never really cared for Morrison tbh. Him in DGUSA will probably just be a bunch of flippy stuff he couldn't do in WWE


Yeah, this. He's borderline terrible.


----------



## smitlick

Lane said:


> Anyone have the Jon Moxley and Necro Butcher volume 3 shoots from SMV? if so, how are they? Whats some good stories told?


The Moxley one is pretty good especially considering at the time, I couldn't stand him. Have yet to get the Necro Shoot.

Oh and if anyone wants it I'll sell my Nigel Doc w/Special Features once I've arrives/watched it....


----------



## Concrete

Do you know what the specia features for the Nigel Documentary are? I've been holding off getting it until I know whether to spend the extra $5 or not. Sounds amazing regardless.


----------



## Chismo

*CZW New Heights 2011*
GUSSET PLATE DEATHMATCH for the *CZW Ultraviolent Underground Championship*: Danny Havoc (c) vs. MASADA

_Well, I'm a huge deathmatch fan, but every now and then I see a match that brings to me a nevel level of insanity. Well, this match was just that, it brought some horrific violence and unleashed insanity. But don't get me wrong, it wasn't a weaponfest, all they used were few chairs, and those goddamn gusset plates, because those were the theme of the match. Jeez, the amount of blood spilled was ref stoppage worthy, and I simply couldn't believe some of the spots they took on those plates. Ultraviolence 101. The entire match just flew by, there was some really solid traditional wrestling too. Great fucking match._
*Rating: ****1/4*


----------



## Certified G

JoeRulz said:


> *CZW New Heights 2011*
> GUSSET PLATE DEATHMATCH for the *CZW Ultraviolent Underground Championship*: Danny Havoc (c) vs. MASADA
> 
> _Well, I'm a huge deathmatch fan, but every now and then I see a match that brings to me a nevel level of insanity. Well, this match was just that, it brought some horrific violence and unleashed insanity. But don't get me wrong, it wasn't a weaponfest, all they used were few chairs, and those goddamn gusset plates, because those were the theme of the match. Jeez, the amount of blood spilled was ref stoppage worthy, and I simply couldn't believe some of the spots they took on those plates. Ultraviolence 101. The entire match just flew by, there was some really solid traditional wrestling too. Great fucking match._
> *Rating: ****1/4*


This match was awesome. I love both Havoc and Masada and they absolutely delivered in this match. I think I remember a spot where Masada started bleeding heavily from the arm 'cause he got put through a plate. 

That same show also had Callihan vs Necro right? Pretty lackluster match, I was hoping to see Necro get the shit beat outta him by Sami but I remember being dissapointed with this match.


----------



## smitlick

JoeRulz said:


> *CZW New Heights 2011*
> GUSSET PLATE DEATHMATCH for the *CZW Ultraviolent Underground Championship*: Danny Havoc (c) vs. MASADA
> 
> _Well, I'm a huge deathmatch fan, but every now and then I see a match that brings to me a nevel level of insanity. Well, this match was just that, it brought some horrific violence and unleashed insanity. But don't get me wrong, it wasn't a weaponfest, all they used were few chairs, and those goddamn gusset plates, because those were the theme of the match. Jeez, the amount of blood spilled was ref stoppage worthy, and I simply couldn't believe some of the spots they took on those plates. Ultraviolence 101. The entire match just flew by, there was some really solid traditional wrestling too. Great fucking match._
> *Rating: ****1/4*


Really liked that match gave it ***3/4... The Gusset was such a nice change from the usual shit though I don't think I'd want to see it to often...


*St.Louis Anarchy - Tiger's Blood & the Art of Winning*

Akira Tozawa vs ACH vs Gary Jay vs Arik Cannon
***1/4


----------



## Chismo

EVOLVE 18 results, from cagematch.net:



Spoiler: EVOLVE 18 results



AR Fox defeats Tony Nese

MASADA defeats Papadon (8:55)

Larry Dallas & Papadon defeat Marti Belle (0:51)

Rich Swann defeats Jigsaw (13:15)

Jon Davis defeats Chuck Taylor (w/Drew Gulak & The Swamp Monster) (9:51)

El Generico & Samuray del Sol defeat The Super Smash Brothers (Player Dos & Player Uno) (19:09)

Rich Swann defeats AR Fox and Jon Davis and MASADA (5:58)

*Open The Freedom Gate Title*
Johnny Gargano (c) defeats Sami Callihan by Ringrichterentscheid (25:44)


----------



## Obfuscation

Well that event held two dream matches for me. Only two other matches have appeal. Rest sounds lame.

Speaking of shoots/SMV sets did anyone get the Sara Del Rey or Sami Callihan ones? Those are the first on my list. Bet they're awesome. Curious.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Aside from the tag match and the main event nothing from Evolve stood out, in part due to the crowd. Cage of death so far however, has been amazing. The cage is being set up now.


----------



## smitlick

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Well that event held two dream matches for me. Only two other matches have appeal. Rest sounds lame.
> 
> Speaking of shoots/SMV sets did anyone get the Sara Del Rey or Sami Callihan ones? Those are the first on my list. Bet they're awesome. Curious.


Havent seen the Sami one but have seen the SDR one and its pretty average tbh.. Unless your getting it for the matches I'm not really the biggest fan of it. Its just not very entertaining.


Also I have some DVDs on eBay if anyones interested

ACW Delusions of Our Childish Days
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17095125...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

NSPW Kickoff 2012
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17095125...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

DGUSA Heat
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17095183...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

NSPW Golden Opportunity IV
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17095357...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

St.Louis Anarchy Will Wrestle For Food
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17095439...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

St.Louis Anarchy Tigers Blood & the Art of Winning
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17095594...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

also have a free copy of St.Louis Anarchy War of Attrition for anyone that buys any of those.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Amazing Cage of Death. Very glad I made the trip out


----------



## Certified G

Masada at EVOLVE? Awesome, hope he got to show how underrated he is as a wrestler.

Also looking forward to watching COD 14.

Im currently watching MLW War Games. I love the old school feeling of the show. Anyone know why they went out of business?


----------



## Obfuscation

smitlick said:


> Havent seen the Sami one but have seen the SDR one and its pretty average tbh.. Unless your getting it for the matches I'm not really the biggest fan of it. Its just not very entertaining.


Disappointing news. The match listing is half the reason I was interested. Own quite a bit of the Chikara bouts already. The interview was the selling point. I'll try to find a way to download it. I want to see it regardless. _*insert hopelessly in love - sad wrestling fan comment here and yada yada yada*_


----------



## Chismo

Gabe needs to GTFO of the Flyers Skate Zone. Didn't catch the show, but everywhere I read, there's same old shit about people sitting on their fucking hands. The only guys that got cheered were CZW guys, Masada, Swann and Sami. It also happened at E17, so I imagine this being even worse.


----------



## sXeMope

JoeRulz said:


> Gabe needs to GTFO of the Flyers Skate Zone. Didn't catch the show, but everywhere I read, there's same old shit about people sitting on their fucking hands. The only guys that got cheered were CZW guys, Masada, Swann and Sami. It also happened at E17, so I imagine this being even worse.


There really aren't a lot of options for other venues to run in according to Gabe. In one of his recent e-mail things, he talked about how The Arena, and the Ace Arena closed, and they were kicked out of BB King's due to poor sales at the concession stands or something? I'm hoping COD and Evolve 18 both end up online soon. Don't really have the money/want to buy CoD, and at the rate Gabe goes, I'll be able to retire around the same time Evolve 18 is released on DVD.


----------



## Chismo

Gabe also mentioned they're close to finding a new home in New York, so hopefully something comes out of it.


----------



## KingCrash

JoeRulz said:


> Gabe needs to GTFO of the Flyers Skate Zone. Didn't catch the show, but everywhere I read, there's same old shit about people sitting on their fucking hands. The only guys that got cheered were CZW guys, Masada, Swann and Sami. It also happened at E17, so I imagine this being even worse.


Well that's the same problem others have had when they run doubleheaders with CZW; some of the fans that come in (especially those who only go to COD) want to see something spectacularly violent/flashy so they don't have time for anything else. Of course quiet crowds have also been a problem with DGUSA/EVOLVE for a while now so it may be due to people not buying the Jon Davis push, Larry Dallas, etc.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Just watched Elgin/Richards for the first time on Dailymotion. Is that really the best of ROH this year?


----------



## seabs

*By a long shot. If you like that style then I guess there's a few other matches but they're not really that good. Cole/KOR from BITW was really good though.*


----------



## Bubz

Yeah that is the best ROH match this year easily. Kind of sad really when 4/5 years ago this is the company that was having numerous ****1/2 matches each year.


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone watch the Hybrident.tv thing with Masada? I saw that it's available for DVD release now, and I was wondering if it was worth buying. I already own the SMV shoot, but I'm also wondering what matches the Hybrident one has, because SMV's Masada BOTI really sucked in terms of matches


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> Anyone watch the Hybrident.tv thing with Masada? I saw that it's available for DVD release now, and I was wondering if it was worth buying. I already own the SMV shoot, but I'm also wondering what matches the Hybrident one has, because SMV's Masada BOTI really sucked in terms of matches


Get the AIW Shoot with MASADA as well... Its available at smartmarkvideo and very good... Although horrible production




*Alpha-1 - One More Day In Paradise*

1. Michael Elgin vs Mike Rollins
*1/2

2. The Super Smash Brothers vs The Convoy vs Checkmate
**

3. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
**3/4

Will be on eBay shortly...


----------



## Lane

Anyone order a grab bag from smv? If so what did you get? I'm ordering two of them for Christmas.


----------



## Obfuscation

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Just watched Elgin/Richards for the first time on Dailymotion. Is that really the best of ROH this year?


Some seem to think so. Which is bad. If you ask me Richards match vs Steen blew away the Elgin bout. And I'm not even a Davey fan, but I got entertainment from the title change match. Border Wars is the show.

Oh and my favorite match from ROH this year was the Generico vs Steen Last Man Standing match from Showdown in the Sun Night One. I'd put that over Davey vs Elgin too. I supposed I'm biased since I enjoy all that Generico & Steen pump out vs or teaming with each other. Sadly that doesn't say much from this year. ROH isn't the same promotion that it used to be.

Heard the Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly match was really good too. O'Reilly is pretty bad, imo, but I'll buy the hype since Adam Cole is AWESOME. I should go scope out for the match myself.


----------



## Chismo

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Just watched Elgin/Richards for the first time on Dailymotion. Is that really the best of ROH this year?


Not even close. Not even in Top 10, and I haven't watched ROH since July.


----------



## Obfuscation

That guy who claimed Michael Elgin > everyone sure has poisoned some minds.

8*D


----------



## flag sabbath

Elgin & Eddie Edwards no-showed Preston City Wrestling last night due to flight problems from Germany, and the crowd was that bothered they started a "local talent" chant. It was a beautiful moment.


----------



## sXeMope

smitlick said:


> Get the AIW Shoot with MASADA as well... Its available at smartmarkvideo and very good... Although horrible production


I have an mp3 file of that shoot I believe. From what I remember it was good, but a lot of what he covered on that was probably also covered on SMV's. Although I know some wasn't. I remember him saying he went on the gas because Gabe told him he has the 'chest of a 15 year old boy', which he didn't mention in the SMV shoot.

SMV have released the Brain Damage Tribute Show.




> All proceeds of this 3 disc DVD will go to the family of Brain Damage. This DVD also includes a dozen of his best matches from his career and interviews with various wrestlers.
> 
> November 10, 2012 "Brain Damage Tribute Show"
> 1. Adam Cole vs. AR Fox
> 2. The Crist Brothers vs. Joe Gacy & Ron Mathis
> 3. Matt Tremont vs. Sami Callihan
> 4. Rich Swann vs. MASADA
> 5. Danny Havoc vs. Toby Klein
> 6. Remembrance Interviews
> 
> Best Of Brain Damage
> 1. Brain Damage & Mad Man Pondo vs. Homeless Jimmy & Hellaware Assassin - HCW 6/26/05
> 2. Brain Damage & Deranged vs. Mitch Page & Corporal Robinson vs. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein - IWA-MS 2/17/06
> 3. Brain Damage vs. JC Bailey - IWA-MS 4/22/06
> 4. Fans Bring The Weapons: Brain Damage vs. Deranged - IWA-MS 6/3/06
> 5. Barbed Wire Ropes / Fans Bring The Weapons: Brain Damage vs. Tank - IWA-MS 6/3/06
> 6. No Rope Barbed Wire: Brain Damage vs. Deranged - IWA-MS 7/14/06
> 7. Brain Damage vs. Drake Younger - IWA-MS 7/15/06
> 8. Brain Damage vs. Toby Klein vs. Necro Butcher - CZW 7/29/06
> 9. Brain Damage vs. Danny Havoc - CZW 4/7/07
> 10. Brain Damage vs. Low-Ki - IWA Deep South 9/1/07
> 11. Fans Bring The Weapons: Brain Damage vs. Scotty Vortekz vs. JC Bailey vs. Danny Havoc - CZW 9/15/07
> 12. Brain Damage vs. Joker - CZW 1/12/08


Personally I'm very likely going to buy this. I was a huge Brain Damage fan. Was quite upsetting to hear of him passing, especially the details about it.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's awesome.

Match listing is pretty solid. I was a fan of the guy. Legit machine/beast in the ring. The match vs Danny Havoc that made the set is brutal as FUCK. For lack of a more civilized term.


----------



## jawbreaker

Cole/O'Reilly from BITW is good because both guys are pretty good but mostly Adam Cole. Steen/Generico LMS is also good. I liked Richards/Elgin too.

That's all the 2012 ROH I can tell you about.


----------



## Obfuscation

Watched Cole vs O'Reilly last night. Quality match. Still can't stand O'Reilly though. Something about him is off putting for me. Proabably b/c he's Davey-lite.


----------



## Russian Hooligan

wXw Kreuzzug ZXI - Philadelphia:

Emil Sitoci vs Brandon Gatson vs Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor **3/4
Sami Callihan vs Bad Bones **3/4
Johnny Moss\Michael Elgin vs Big Van Walter\Brodie Lee ***3/4
Karsten Beck vs Necro Butcher * 1/2
Adam Cole\Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr.\Marty Scurll ****1/4
Daisuke Sekimoto vs Chris Hero ****
Jun Kasai vs Drake Younger ***1/2



PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2011:

Chris Hero vs Willie Mack ***1/4
Kevin Steen vs Finlay **1/2
Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico ***1/2
Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong ***
The RockNES Monsters vs The Dynasty **1/2
El Generico vs Willie Mack ***
Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards ***1/4
The Young Bucks vs The Kings of Wrestling ***
Kevin Steen vs El Generico ***1/2


AAW Bound by Hate 2012:

Austin Manix vs J.Miller **1/2
Angelus Layne vs MsChif **
The Awesome Threesome vs Christian Able & Josh Raymond vs Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine ***
Colt Cabana vs Mason Beck **1/2
Davey Richards vs Sami Callihan ****1/4
Krotch vs Danny Daniels *
Louis Lyndon vs Jesse Emerson **3/4
Markus Crane & Shane Hollister vs Dan Lawrence & Gregory Iron **1/2
Michael Elgin vs Kyle O'Reilly ****
Arik Cannon, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs Silas Young & Irish Airborne ***1/2


----------



## Chismo

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Watched Cole vs O'Reilly last night. Quality match. Still can't stand O'Reilly though. Something about him is off putting for me. Proabably b/c he's Davey-lite.


Did you watch Steen/Davey from BITW? Fucking hell, Davey finally embraced the huge crowd heat, and dug out his inner natural douchebag for one night. Awesome match, the hell completely broke loose.


----------



## Platt




----------



## EmbassyForever

Edwards and Strong looks really good together. Can't wait to the show.


----------



## Corey

Jesus Christ, that looks like one MOTYC after another. That 4 way looks like insanity. Marked out twice on a damn preview video...

Anyone know if Failure To Communicate can be ordered with the Winter Sale or not?


----------



## Bubz

That show looks completely ridiculous in a very good way.


----------



## MarkL316

Platt said:


>


Okay I need this show in my life like yesterday! It looks insane!


----------



## MonsterK

Joey's line in the beginning is brilliant.


----------



## MarkL316

How long does it take the PWG DVD's to arrive in the UK from the official website? Anybody know?


----------



## RKing85

Dragon Gate USA Black Friday order came today. 5 DG USA, 2 PWG, and 1 Evolve.

The Evolve show is Evolve 11 which is a show I attended live. So for the last hour I have been watching and going "There I am......there I am.......there I am"


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> Did you watch Steen/Davey from BITW? Fucking hell, Davey finally embraced the huge crowd heat, and dug out his inner natural douchebag for one night. Awesome match, the hell completely broke loose.


I almost did. It's on dailymotion. While I did actually find enjoyment from the Border Wars match, I'm not really wanting to view another Davey Richards match. I might given your recommendation. Plus, STEEN.

:mark: @ the Mystery Vortex video.


----------



## FITZ

RKing85 said:


> Dragon Gate USA Black Friday order came today. 5 DG USA, 2 PWG, and 1 Evolve.
> 
> The Evolve show is Evolve 11 which is a show I attended live. So for the last hour I have been watching and going "There I am......there I am.......there I am"


I'm not a huge fan of doing that. The only time I like watching myself when watching a DVD of an event I was at is when I'm marking out like crazy. I love watching the Quack/Kingston match from Chikara for this reason. It's a great match and the ending is a really special moment in it's own right but actually seeing myself mark out in the front row and being a part of this awesome moment is a pretty cool feeling. I usually keep a low profile at shows (I cheer without trying to get myself over) so I'm usually not that interesting to watch in the crowd. Now watching my friends and people I know on DVD is awesome. My favorite has to be a friend of mine getting a sweaty T-shirt from Kevin Steen after he told him it was a nice shirt. 

And this seems like a great place to put this. I just got back from working an overnight shift at Staples. I brought a couple of Art of Wrestling Podcasts to listen to. One was the episode from Challenger's Comics and it had a 20 minute interview with El Generico. It was amazing. When Colt asked him about his training Generico explained in broken English that he would just go out in Tijuana and fight people. He claimed to be doing lucha moves at 8 against people trying to take his tortas. He explained that this wouldn't work for must people but since he was fighting for his life it worked for him. The whole interview was this absurd as he kept in character the entire time.


----------



## sXeMope

*PWG Steen Wolf*


"Pretty" Peter Avalon, Freddy Bravo, & Ray Rosas vs. Famous B, Chris Kadillak, & Candice LeRae - ***
- Good opener. A lot of high spots. Kadillak really impressed me. Irrelevant to the match, but Candice LeRae is stunning :yum:


TJ Perkins vs. "Azúcar" Rocky Romero - *** 1/2
- Wasn't aware of the feud between these two, but they had a very good match. Both of these guys are really under-rated IMO.


Fightin' Taylor Boys vs. RockNES Monsters - ***
- Probably the weakest match on the card. Still good though. Nothing really stuck out as really good, or bad. Brian Cage has the potential to be a star in WWE or TNA if he plays his cards right.


Willie Mack vs. Davey Richards - ***
- Three stars, because I actually fell asleep half way through it and watching the rest the next day kind of lost the flow of the match. I really like/hate Davey's style. I like the MMA/Pro wrestling hybrid style, but sometimes Davey just overdoes it and looks like an MMA fighter in a pro wrestling ring, in a bad way.


The Dynasty vs Los Luchas - ****
- Not sure what others thought about this match, but I loved it. They worked a slowed down lucha style, which I really enjoy. Wasn't a quick, confusing spotfest. First time seeing Los Luchas, and I really liked them.


Ricochet vs. Chuck Taylor - ****
- Nice match here. I really like Ricochet and Chuck. They did some comedy stuff in this in the beginning, and had a good match in general. Spending time in DG/DGUSA has done wonders for Ricochet. Helped him evolve so much as a wrestler.


The Young Bucks vs. Future Shock - ****
- Good match. First time watching Kyle. Davey's biased commentary kind of threw me off, but it's still a great match. TNA Management has to be kicking themselves for letting Matt & Nick go.


Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - *****
- Holy. Shit. This was amazing. Brutal spots. Way above and beyond what they needed to do to get the feud over. Super Dragon's return at the end was amazing. I could almost feel the energy of the fans excitement. Also laughed when Generico ripped the vent cover down and Steen said he knew they'd tear the roof off at the end of the show.


----------



## Certified G

God, El Generico vs Rich Swann looks amazing. Can't wait to watch that one.


----------



## smitlick

Lane said:


> Anyone order a grab bag from smv? If so what did you get? I'm ordering two of them for Christmas.


Ordered one but mine won't come for a little bit due to the whole Australian thing....


Oh and on the whole ROH Best of 2012 thing from what I've seen The Briscoes vs Davey & Kyle is probably another match to at least have a look at from Rise & Prove. But other than that nothing else that nobody else hasn't already said.


*SHINE 2*

1. Kimberly vs Su Yung
*
Pretty bad, I like Kimberlys look aka shes attractive but thankfully it was kept short.

2. Sojo Bolt vs Taeler Hendrix vs Heidi Lovelace
**1/4
Did a couple of cool spots but there was a fair few pretty average looking parts of the match.

3. Sassy Stephie vs Mia Yim
**1/2
Stephie isn't very athletic in comparison to Mia and Mias style really has gone full Japan crazy so they didn't mesh that well.

4. Jessicka Havok vs Reby Sky
**1/2
Reby is super flexible and Jessicka did a good job of beating her but thats all she really did... Extended squash really with at no point did Reby actually look like winning. That and Jessicka really looked slow/unathletic in comparison.

5. Rain vs Santana
**1/4
Similar to the above match in that Rain dominated a pretty short match.

6. Portia Perez vs Leva Bates
**1/2
Not a fan of Levas in ring work tbh...

7. Made In Sin vs Msserie
**3/4
Felt like an entire portion of the match just never happened... Msserie never really had a long enough portion of control to where the finish just ruined the match.

8. Mercedes Martinez vs Jazz
***1/4
Enjoyed the brawl and looking forward to seeing them work again. 

Overall the shows short at 2hrs and probably due to them booking less experienced workers so not the best from a match quality standpoint. That and Lenny Leonard by himself is painful.​


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao @ Generico on the podcast. 

Such DEVOTION.


----------



## Corey

Shitty news. I emailed PWG and they said Failure To Communicate isn't available in the 5 for $40 sale. BOOO!!! Now I need to figure out a 5th disc to throw in...


----------



## Obfuscation

What's your order so far?


----------



## Last Chancery

Have to make a homer post for AAW Pro because they're trying to pull off a four-month, 16-man tournament for their midcard title, which is currently held by Michael Elgin. Participants thus far include: BJ Whitmer, Vic Capri, Samuray Del Sol, ACH, Lamar Titan and Mat Fitchett.

Not too impressed by the lineup, but there are 10 more names to go. Whitmer's latest work is solid, and including ACH and Del Sol is going to create some outstanding matchups. Right now the company's matchmaker is taking opinions on the tournament at @AAWMatchMaker, and this company is one of the few that actually takes criticism and feedback seriously. Think something sucked? Want to see AR Fox vs. ACH or some shit? They'll probably make it happen.

Yeah, cheap plug, but fuck it, they're one of the better "local," non-PWG/ROH/DGUSA/EVOLVE indys I've seen thus far, and they're still growing. The shows right now aren't blow-away type of stuff, but they're really getting there with some of the main events they've been promoting.


----------



## Obfuscation

Mat Fitchett. I like that kid. Sami Callihan is on the roster. Put him in the tournament please. 

I like AAW from the past shows I've seen. One of the original places I started to view Tyler Black. And their latest event poster has Scarlett Bordeaux on it. Yeah, this promotion deserves a plug.


----------



## septurum

I like what I've seen from them. Tournament doesn't sound so bad so far. I'd like to see Cabana, Richards, Callihan, Cannon, Elgin, Jacobs and maybe the Zero Gravity guys in there. They have a great roster so I think this tourney could be good.


----------



## Obfuscation

If they want to put the ROH guys in it, I hope we could see an upset or two. It could help establish some of the other talent who's exclusive to AAW/mid-west area to pick up a big win.

Shane Hollister imo. Another guy I really like. Wished he worked some of the "major" indie promotions.


----------



## musdy

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Shitty news. I emailed PWG and they said Failure To Communicate isn't available in the 5 for $40 sale. BOOO!!! Now I need to figure out a 5th disc to throw in...


Damn, really wanted it. Now I cant order from them.


----------



## KingCrash

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> If they want to put the ROH guys in it, I hope we could see an upset or two. It could help establish some of the other talent who's exclusive to AAW/mid-west area to pick up a big win.
> 
> Shane Hollister imo. Another guy I really like. Wished he worked some of the "major" indie promotions.


I think they have bigger plans for Hollister because it seems like he's going to ultimately be if not the next the soon after AAW Heavyweight Title holder. Fine with Whitmer, ACH, SDS and Fitchett in the tournament. Would like to see J. Miller and TD Thomas as other guys in the tournament before rounding it out with bigger names.


----------



## Obfuscation

Awesome. Glad to hear it. Don't know how much I'd dig a match between Hollister vs Elgin, but I'd watch if it meant Hollister picked up the win + championship.

I wouldn't object to see Whitmer do well in the tournament. If not win it. Couldn't hurt to have a vet rock the midcard belt for someone newer to topple him after a month or two. Sort of the idea I pitched in my last post.

Dawned on me that Del Sol is able to work indies still. So, he's not under a lockdown AAA contract? b/c it seems like when they sign someone, they're gone for good a la WWE.


----------



## Corey

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> What's your order so far?


Guerre Sans Frontieres
BOLA 2009 Night 2 (already had Night 1, decided to cap it off)
Seven
EIGHT

I'm thinking the 5th is either gonna be Card Subject to Change III (loved Roddy/Willie & Claudio/Ryan) or Ninety-Nine, which I've never seen.


----------



## smitlick

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Awesome. Glad to hear it. Don't know how much I'd dig a match between Hollister vs Elgin, but I'd watch if it meant Hollister picked up the win + championship.
> 
> I wouldn't object to see Whitmer do well in the tournament. If not win it. Couldn't hurt to have a vet rock the midcard belt for someone newer to topple him after a month or two. Sort of the idea I pitched in my last post.
> 
> Dawned on me that Del Sol is able to work indies still. So, he's not under a lockdown AAA contract? b/c it seems like when they sign someone, they're gone for good a la WWE.


AAA still let their contracted talent work elsewhere... The talent just don't do it that often unless theres a talent trade agreement like the NOAH/AAA one...


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Failure to Communicate needs to hurry up and get on XWT. It's been shipping for a week. Come on, people.


----------



## flag sabbath

Unplanned rewatch goodness courtesy of the fine folks at dailymotion - http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xo...g-team-champ_sport?search_algo=2#.UMpPQoPF-So

*Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (c) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (ROH Driven 2008):* I'd forgotten this even existed before stumbling across it yesterday. Steenerico's tag title pursuit was booked to perfection, as evinced by a white-hot crowd that explodes every time the challengers appear to be on the brink & deflates whenever AOTF look like retaining. Classic doubles action gives way to a blistering series of utterly convincing false finishing sequences. A modern-day tag team masterpiece which showcases just how far ROH has slipped in terms of wrestling quality, booking & audience engagement. Enjoy *****1/2*


----------



## KingCrash

All the Supercard of Honor III talk in the best show ever thread just had to make me rewatch the show:

*ROH - Supercard Of Honor III*


Go Shiozaki vs. Delirious - **3/4

Alex Payne, Dingo & Bushwacker Luke vs. The YRR (Kenny King, Chasyn Rance & Sal Rinauro) - *

*FIP World Heavyweight Title*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens - ****1/4

*Relaxed Rules*
The Age Of The Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) - ***3/4

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. BxB Hulk & Shingo - ****1/2

*ROH World Heavyweight Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries - ****1/2+

CIMA, Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito vs. Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi & Genki Horiguchi - ****1/2​
Yup. Fantastic as I remembered it with Strong/Stevens going through their great feud, Briscoes/AOTF on point before The Briscoes started to get stale, Dragon Gate shining as usual and Steen & Generico claiming the title of the best team in ROH at the time, though it's a testament to how great Steen & Generico were as a team that of the doubleshot that weekend that this match was the weaker one.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Guerre Sans Frontieres
> BOLA 2009 Night 2 (already had Night 1, decided to cap it off)
> Seven
> EIGHT
> 
> I'm thinking the 5th is either gonna be Card Subject to Change III (loved Roddy/Willie & Claudio/Ryan) or Ninety-Nine, which I've never seen.


Yeah, I was gonna chuck the Ninety-Nine or One Hundred recs your way. Terrific shows. CSTC III also had Low Ki vs Tozawa. So you can't go wrong with that one.

You own either ASW VIII Nights 1 or 2? Both are must owns. I'd give the lean to Night 1 over Night 2 b/c of the unreal, must see tag between the Nightmare Violence Connection vs El Generico & Ricochet.



smitlick said:


> AAA still let their contracted talent work elsewhere... The talent just don't do it that often unless theres a talent trade agreement like the NOAH/AAA one...


Ahh. I see. Well, I'm glad they're allowed to work elsewhere. And do. Felt like Romero & Evans were/are stuck down there until the contract is void.



flag sabbath said:


> Unplanned rewatch goodness courtesy of the fine folks at dailymotion - http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xo...g-team-champ_sport?search_algo=2#.UMpPQoPF-So
> 
> *Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (c) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (ROH Driven 2008):* I'd forgotten this even existed before stumbling across it yesterday. Steenerico's tag title pursuit was booked to perfection, as evinced by a white-hot crowd that explodes every time the challengers appear to be on the brink & deflates whenever AOTF look like retaining. Classic doubles action gives way to a blistering series of utterly convincing false finishing sequences. A modern-day tag team masterpiece which showcases just how far ROH has slipped in terms of wrestling quality, booking & audience engagement. Enjoy *****1/2*


:mark: 

Great find. Favorited. Dammit, I wished I owned all of the out of print ROH shows. Including SCOH III, after reading KC's review. I didn't watch the whole show, only the final 3 matches. All of which are worth owning alone. Granted, I was in the minority where I thought Nigel vs Aries was great, but not AS great as others. Barricade spot at the end nearly killed all the momentum iirc.


----------



## Corey

Yeah, I've seen both All Star Weekend 8 shows. Awesome weekend. Own Night 2. Decided to pass on owning Night 1 since I'm getting Claudio/Hero on EIGHT but yeah, that NVC/GenericoChet tag is INSANE. Best tag match of 2011.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd credit it as the best tag of the last few years. *****.

Certainly was my PWG MOTY for 2011.


----------



## Bubz

NVC vs Generico & Ricochet was amazing. I preferred both Steen/Generico matches (BOLA Finals & Steen Wolf), Claudio/Generico (BOLA) & Hero/Tozawa (ASW 8 Night 2) to it but that just goes to show the incredible year they had.

It's awesome to see that Driven 08 tag get pimped. Seriously think it might be my favourite ROH tag and that's really high praise but it's amazing. Genuinely a masterclass in tag wrestling imo and how to get a crowd involved in a match.


----------



## stryker360

Chikara Under the Hood IPPV

3.0 vs F.I.S.T - ***1/4 
Dasher vs Icarus - **1/2 
Jig/deviant/shard/soldier vs quack/green ant/fire ant/assailant - ***3/4 
Mr.Touchdown vs ACH - ***1/4 
Dev. Corp vs Ice Creams - squash 
Batiri vs Spectral Envoy - ****
YB vs some old guys - ** 
Kingston vs Donst - ***

The show was great accept for the last two matches. The main even wasn't much of a main event but it wouldn't have seemed so bad if it wasn't following the disappointing CdP match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bubz said:


> NVC vs Generico & Ricochet was amazing. I preferred both Steen/Generico matches (BOLA Finals & Steen Wolf), Claudio/Generico (BOLA) & Hero/Tozawa (ASW 8 Night 2) to it but that just goes to show the incredible year they had.
> 
> It's awesome to see that Driven 08 tag get pimped. Seriously think it might be my favourite ROH tag and that's really high praise but it's amazing. Genuinely a masterclass in tag wrestling imo and how to get a crowd involved in a match.


BOLA finals is a close second. My word the drama that came with it. Unbelievable. Generico & Steen are so prime.

I'll make time to relive that match. It was about the greatest moment I experienced watching ROH. Being the crazy Generico nut job fan that I am. After all the championship shots, they finally got their vindication. Fans were so jacked for it too. Wonderful moment. I love the irony behind watching the Final Battle hype video - which shows the end of this match - and the eventual pimping of it here. The stars aligned with that one.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*CHIKARA Zelda The Great 2012 Review: *

*Da Soul Touchaz vs. The Batiri - **** 
Perfect way to open the show. Da Soul Touchaz were great and I have no idea why they aren't regular in Chikara, they fit perfect there in my opinion. Just a great match and the crowd was awesome.

*The Devastation Corporation vs. Garth Algar & Wayne Campbell - SQUASH* 

*El Generico vs. The Shard - ***1/4+* 
They kept it short and sweet. Around 8 or 10 minutes of non-stop action and the crowd marking out to everything Generico did. This was probably Shard's best match, his control segments were great and Generico sold everything as he knows. Really enjoyed this.

*Team FIST vs. The Swarm (deviANT & Soldier Ant) - **** 
Good story-telling in the match with Soldier Ant and devitANT don't want to work together or even give the other chance to shine. The match wasn't only about the story and had good wrestling as you'd exepct from FIST, they are just incredible, very charismatic and great wrestlers. This feud is really bringing to best out of Soldier in storytelling terms, he's always doing great job in these matches. 

*Colt Cabana vs. Mike Quackenbush - **3/4* 
The match was beautiful (literally beautiful) but then just like their match in the summer it ended out of nowhere. This just pissed me off. Still great match and with a better finish and more time this could easily reach the 4* territory.

*Jigsaw & The Colony vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Bravado Brothers - ***1/4* 
Jacobs is another guy that should be regular in Chikara, the crowd loved him and he worked good with Jigsaw. This was your typical very good trios match, really really looking forward to the match with Steen (can't remember the long name), they hyped it a little during the match, Steen in Chikara is just going to be.. wow.

*Gran Akuma vs. Tim Donst - **1/2* 
Eh this was just fine, after series of great matches this felt out of place to be honest. Not bad by any means but should've been lower in the card.

*Four Way Tag Team Elimination Match - 3.0 vs. Sapphire & The Mysterious And Handsome Stranger vs. Team FIST (Icarus & Sugar Dunkerton) vs. The Throwbacks - TOO AWESOME FOR STARS*
Words can't describe this match, I had so much fun watching this. Dragged a little after the whole Sapphire thing but still awesome awesome match.

*CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match: The Young Bucks (c) vs. The Spectral Envoy - ***3/4*
This was the match of the night as I thought. The Young Bucks played once again great heels and even if their control segment was long I didn't bored simply because they're super entertaining. The first minutes were great and I was surpsied with how fast the first elmantion came. The last minutes were seriously as good as the last minutes of the KOT finals, even I read the results for this show the nearfalls were believeable. Great match.

Overall the show was the best show I've seen from Chikara since KOT. The Chicago crowd helped it too and they were on fire.


----------



## Obfuscation

Must catch that show. Finish the 4 way. Thankfully Chikara gave us the Sapphire highlights. Crowd sounds amazing just by their reaction to the incident.

XWT needs to open up registration.


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone else have an order containing FTC, and get the order, but not FTC? I ordered Sells Out Vol.3, and the Generico DVD along with FTC, and got the other two, but not FTC. I emailed them about it and they said it was an error on their part and it's on the way now, just wondering if it's happened to anyone else?


----------



## blink_41sum_182

sXeMope said:


> Anyone else have an order containing FTC, and get the order, but not FTC? I ordered Sells Out Vol.3, and the Generico DVD along with FTC, and got the other two, but not FTC. I emailed them about it and they said it was an error on their part and it's on the way now, just wondering if it's happened to anyone else?


Maybe that's why it's been more than a week and it's still not on any torrent sites. Maybe nobody got it yet.


----------



## Flux

Wanting to dip my toes in to the CHIKARA waters. I've put off watching anything for too long and I'm in the mood for fun, easy viewing whilst I wait for this crazy storm to finish. Recommendations for shows to watch to introduce me to the product, please?


----------



## flag sabbath

FluxCapacitor said:


> Wanting to dip my toes in to the CHIKARA waters. I've put off watching anything for too long and I'm in the mood for fun, easy viewing whilst I wait for this crazy storm to finish. Recommendations for shows to watch to introduce me to the product, please?


You might as well grab King Of Trios 2012 off of Pirate Bay & then go spend real money on their 12 Large Summit & Best of [year] DVDs.

And here's a link to El Generico vs. Sara Del Rey: http://blip.tv/fantasyfeline3/motdmotdmotd-6241841


----------



## Concrete

SMV is having their monthly 25% off sale so I was wondering what are some top WXW shows. I have all of 16 Carat 2011, Night 2 of this year, and Genesis in Germany if that counts. Right now I am looking at:
1)Dead End Night VIII Night 2(Hero vs. Sugiura, KENTA vs. Claudio, Nigel vs. AmDrag, Kenta Kobashi & Go Shiozaki vs. Bad Bones & Big van Walter)
2)8th Anniversary(Absolute Andy vs. AmDrag, Bad Bones vs. Claudio)
3)True Colors 2008(Kenny Omega vs. Thumbtack Jack:FTCA, Davey Richards vs. ZSJ, Brodie Lee vs. Martin Stone Street Fight)
4)100(Claudio vs. ZSJ:30 minute ironman)
5)Back 2 the Roots VIII(Bad Bones vs. Steve Douglas)
6)Dead End XII(Generico vs. Walter)
I'm trying to narrow it down to 3 so these are just those shows I was looking at. If there are any better ones then throw those my way


----------



## septurum

I highly recommend Chikara's 12 Large Summit.


----------



## sXeMope

RFVideo has a 20% off Sale too. Why must everybody I want to order from have a sale at the same time -.-

Planning to get these...

RF Video
Ken Shamrock Shoot Interview
UWA Hardcore- Maximum Carnage
UWA Hardcore- Rise of the Underground
UWA Hardcore- Reign of Vengeance 
Steve Blackman Shoot Interview

SMV
IWS X
IWS V
Mr. Wrestling: The Kevin Steen Story
Brain Damage Tribute Show
UWA Hardcore Dawn Of The Dragon
UWA Hardcore Hour Of The Dragon
UWA Hardcore GP Tournament Night 1
UWA Hardcore GP Tournament Night 2

Anyone seen these and can say if they're worth it or not?


----------



## Cactus

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2012 Night 1*

_All matches on this card are BOLA qualifying matches._

*TJ Perkins vs Joey Ryan*
I really enjoy Joey Ryan's character and it made for some pretty entertaining moments. TJP was pretty dull as always but added to the match by doing some cool spots and Joey Ryan filled in the blanks and carried TJP to a acceptable bout.
★★

*Roderick Strong vs Drake Younger*
I must say, I enjoyed this a lot more than I expected to. Drake Younger is the walking definition of 'indywank' and Roderick fails to ever make me give a shit. They started this off very fast and waste no time waiting to bust out the big moves. I felt it did go on a bit too long but the sick spots during the finishing stretch made up for it AND how they made me really feel like the next big move could be the finishing move of the match. Pretty compelling stuff.
★★★

*Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly*
This started off with some fun matwork and quickly turned into a long and droney match featuring all the terrible indy cliches you can come to expect out of these two.
★¾

*Brian Cage vs B-Boy*
What a mess this was. B-Boy is terrible and so Cage can also be pretty bad if he's not with the right guy. Full of botches, awkward-looking sequences and hammy strike exchanges.
½★

*Ricochet vs Kevin Steen*
Ricochet is quickly becoming one of my favorite to watch on the indies because of matches like this. I love the moment when Ricochet kept kiping-up after Steen's shoulder block and Steen then proceeded to kick the living shit out of Ricochet. Very good match with a great underdog performance from Ricochet.
★★★¼

*Sami Callihan vs Willie Mack*
Really fun gimmicky stiff-fest. I can totally see why some people didn't like it though. I loved how natural and organic the legwork by Sami felt after Willie makes a mistake. Sick finish too.
★★★

*Adam Cole vs El Generico*
I'm quiet disappointing with this match. I'm a fan of both guys but nothing really stood out as great. Generico bumps well as always and I marked big at Cole cutting off Generico's turnbuckle armdrag with a sick german. I like the flash finish too but Cole should of carried on selling the damage after he got the roll-up victory. I know I'm nit-picking but this really bugged me.
★★¾

*Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards*
Starts off innocently enough with Elgin establishing him self as a brick shithouse through some decent exchanges. This is then flushed down the toilet 5 minutes later when Davey is working a dominate control segment on Elgin. The match then takes a turn for the worse when they start busting out some 'so bad, it's good,' strike exchanges and some hilarious Davey Richards facial expressions. This match had some terrible mechanics with virtually no long-term selling and nothing puts Elgin over as a beast after the opening exchanges but there's an awesome spot here and there and some of the cheesiness of this match makes it a fun watch in it's own right.
★★

*Overall:*
Weak effort from PWG. I wouldn't go out of your way to see anything from this card.


----------



## Obfuscation

FluxCapacitor said:


> Wanting to dip my toes in to the CHIKARA waters. I've put off watching anything for too long and I'm in the mood for fun, easy viewing whilst I wait for this crazy storm to finish. Recommendations for shows to watch to introduce me to the product, please?


2005 - Tag World Grand Prix 2005 All 3 Nights, Negative Balance, International Invaders: Stage 2
2006 - Tag World Grand Prix 2006 All 3 Nights, The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance, Cibernetico Forever
2007 - Aniversario?, Young Lions Cup V Night 3, Cibernetico & Robin, Bruised, Sordid Perils of Everyday Existence
2008 - AniversarioCT, Young Lions Cup VI Night 3, The Global Gauntlet Nights 1 & 2, Armdrags To Riches
2009 - Revelation X, If the Airplane is Snowed in, Put your Bloody Skis on and Get Going!, KOT 2009 All 3 Nights, Three Fisted Tales
2010 - Wit, Verve, & A Bit 'O Nerve, KOT 2010 All 3 Nights, Aniversario Zehn, Chikarasarus Rex: King of Show, Young Lions Cup VIII Night 3, Eye To Eye, Savage Progress Cuts Through The Jungle Line, The Dark Ciberknetico, The Germans, Reality Is Relative
2011 - Chaos In the Sea of Lost Souls, Caught in a Cauldron of Hate, Creatures from the Tar Swamp, KOT 2011 All 3 Nights, A Demon in His Pocket, Small But Might, Klunk in Love, High Noon

From the previous seasons. I LOVED the last few seasons of Chikara. Which is why I decided to not skimp on the recs. Honestly, the majority of 2010 & 2011 are well worth your time. Even the shows where weather problems caused changes for shows in 2011 were fun.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *
> 
> I remember WOOLCOCK spending the 2nd half of 2011 saying he'd watch that Mason/Allmark series. No faith man. That series last summer was so fun. Great wrestling and great angles. Them 2 rule.
> 
> *


Better late than never!



> *James Mason vs Dean Allmark, ASW (2/6/11)*
> 
> Great way to introduce the feud and establish the characteristics of both men. Mason is by far the more accomplished mat wizard and looks super smooth in all his hold trading, whilst Allmark comes off more agile and capable in the matwork department albeit relying more on his agility to overcome the experience and greater technical accumen of Mason. Its wrestled almost entirely on the mat with a lot of counters and transitions which are fought for well and they really lay in the strikes when the time calls for it. Honestly felt at times like a 00s version of WOS with how they seemed to be noticeably getting more tense in every lockup as the match progressed and the strikes got stiffer.
> 
> I know Mason is the heel in the feud and I thought they really teased his eventual turn remarkably well. Things like conning the ref into position to use him as a device to execute a knip-up whilst not blatant cheating was certainly close to being unsportsmanlike. By far the most impressive hint at Masons' heelishness however was the spot where he headbutted Allmark in the ribs after yet another stalemate in a hold exchange. It was the first time Allmark had gotten the better of Mason in an exchange and where previously Allmark would shake the hand of Mason after an exchange, Mason immediately went for a cheap headbutt which highlighted he was prone to taking shortcuts unlike Allmark. I probably wouldn't have picked up on it without knowing Mason eventually becomes a clear heel, but even still I appreciated how subtle it was.





> *James Mason vs Dean Allmark, ASW (7/27/11)*
> 
> For the most part this is wrestled almost exactly the same as the first match. It really feels like they have a general set formula of exchanges and hold trading to establish their characters and respective strengths, but crucially there's always an element of struggle in achieving each counter. It really feels like a modern take on classic british wrestling, especially seeing Mason visibly failing at escaping holds initially and having to bide his time and try numerous times to eventually pull off a successful counter.
> 
> There's numerous examples of great counter wrestling and matwork in the match, and whilst the injection of a couple of comedy moments could seem wasted to some, comedy in british wrestling is nothing new and given both men were originally working a sporting contest it seemed appropriate to me (as well as potentially being a contributive factor to Masons' antics at the close of the match). Both men eventually take a bump to the floor and it ends up angering Mason to the point where the sporting contest breaks down into an all out fight with Mason mauling Allmark who seems apologetic and more content at wrestling a clean match. I generally prefer when matches break down from hold trading into stiff striking/brawling without the need of big bumps, but in the context of the feud I thought it was well done and sets up the remaining matches very nicely with Mason now being a clear heel.





> *James Mason vs Dean Allmark, ASW (8/3/11)*
> 
> God damn this was just what you want in terms of escalating the rivalry between both men. Mason is a tremendous heel here and his performance screams of something you'd associate with Regal or Finlay. He's vicious and far more strike orientated here than in the previous two matches, and any chance of the match being a sporting contest is pretty much dismissed right from the off.
> 
> There's still a fair amount of chain wrestling in the match, since both men desperately want to decisively outwrestle the other to prove their dominance. The match however features far more heel schtick from Mason as well as more striking from both men after Masons' heel turn the week before. There's a couple of brilliant sequences where Mason uses a closed fist on Allmark but successfully cons the referee into believing it was a palm strike before dragging him in full view of the crowd and deliveing a series of brutal looking punches. The strikes from both men are as appropriately stiff as you'd expect from british wrestling, with a couple of knee lifts and punches from Mason really standing out. Mason also successfully dragging the referee out of position to expose a turnbuckle and injure Allmark's shoulder undetected was also another terrific bit of heel work from Mason.
> 
> The match really develops however when Mason works over the shoulder briefly before Allmark makes a comeback only to land awkwardly on his left knee from a moonsault and immediately crumble in the corner. Safe to say Mason is terrific in casually kicking Allmark in the bad knee to assess the injury and even goads him into continuing by ringing the bell and trying to claim a forfeit. Allmarks' selling is really super as this defiant and passionate babyface who refuses to quit even if he stands no chance against a vicious and methodical Mason who senses victory. Mason works the leg like a champ and looks like the scummiest prick in the process before securing a submission with an STF. Crowd reaction is perfect and Mason taunts a beaten Allmark which sets up the next match.





> *James Mason & Nathan Cruz vs Dean Allmark & Carl Cool, ASW (8/10/11)*
> 
> Oh man, southern tag wrestling done brilliantly with Mason putting in a masterclass performance. He's everything you want in a heel in this match. A cowardly weasel who does his best to avoid Allmark at all costs, suckering Allmark into a sneak attack by his partner, stalling repeatedly, chirping at the crowd whenever he gets a chance, being a slimey tactician in pulling the referee out of position, being a stiff bully to young Carl Cool whenever he gets an opportunity..just perfection.
> 
> Match does a really good job at making you want to see Allmark get his hands on Mason. Mason finally is forced to lockup but manages to draw Cruz into the ring with Allmark unaware and this allows him to quickly blindside Allmark and escape unharmed. There's plenty of great comical bumping from Mason and Cruz throughout including a great comedy spot where Mason gets flown through the ropes to the floor and immediately bolts out the door to escape the punishment before returning. Heat segment is packed full of great heel mannerisms from Mason in antagonising Allmark and drawing him into the ring to allow for illegal choking, brutalising and a general violent beatdown of poor Cool. I could go on forever about some of Masons' offence and how nasty it looks, but I'll say his running flip senton looked spectacular and potentially rib breaking.
> 
> Hot tag and babyface comeback is really good and they do a really sensational finish where Mason is seemingly unaware that Allmark is positioning for a superkick only for Mason to help his partner to his feet and then immediately duck the incoming superkick, sacrificing his partner and the match but again outsmarting and evading Allmarks' revenge. Great way to get Allmark some credibility but still have the fans wanting Mason to finally get a proper comeuppance.





> *James Mason vs Dean Allmark, Lumberjack Match, ASW (8/31/11)*
> 
> Terrific end to the feud and a really strong performance from both men. Mason controls the bulk of the match thanks to the heel lumberjacks continually interjecting themselves into the match and keeping Allmark restricted to short bursts of offence, with Mason really being able to control and dictate the pace and lay in a vicious beating on Allmark in the process. Thought the lumberjack stip actually added to the match with the heels constantly pick-pocketing Allmark and keeping the heat at a maximum whilst allowing them to build to Allmarks' revenge and Masons' eventual comeuppance.
> 
> Thought the dive by Allmark onto all the heel lumberjacks and Mason was well timed in the context of the match and was setup very well for what could have been a rather aimless and simply crowd pleasing spot in worse hands. Eventual brawl between the lumberjacks which spills into the ring could divide some, but I liked how it added to the chaos and unpredictability and the way it allowed Mason to rob Allmark of the belt through a belt shot by a lumberjack undetected in amongst the fighting was a great dickhead heel win. Eventual overturn and restarting of the match worked for me as well because of how well they setup Allmark finally getting his hands on Mason. I wanted to see him destroy him regardless of how it came about and its one of those instances where you just accept the lunacy and surrealism that you'll get in pro wrestling. Allmark playing possum and goading Mason into a relaxed state and setting up a brilliant superkick was the perfect finish. Crowd was molten hot for the last few minutes and especially everything after the false finish.


Well, safe to say the year and a bit it took me to finally jump on Seabs' recommedation was certainly worth the wait. Mason for me was the real star and has this great Finlay/Regal presence to his work and he's an excellent performer as well as evidenced by his work in the final 3 matches where he had to be more of a pure heel rather than a de facto babyface working a sportsmanlike contest. Allmark is a really fun and energetic babyface and I definitely want to watch more of his 2012 run. Good thing he has his own youtube page with all his matches, because I get the impression even the less than stellar matches will at the least be fun with the whole vibe of ASW and the presentation of the product. Well worth the time for anyone who appreciates British/Euro wrestling and also southern wrestling, or heck just great wrestling in general.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> RFVideo has a 20% off Sale too. Why must everybody I want to order from have a sale at the same time -.-
> 
> Planning to get these...
> 
> RF Video
> Ken Shamrock Shoot Interview
> UWA Hardcore- Maximum Carnage
> UWA Hardcore- Rise of the Underground
> UWA Hardcore- Reign of Vengeance
> Steve Blackman Shoot Interview
> 
> SMV
> IWS X
> IWS V
> Mr. Wrestling: The Kevin Steen Story
> Brain Damage Tribute Show
> UWA Hardcore Dawn Of The Dragon
> *UWA Hardcore Hour Of The Dragon*
> UWA Hardcore GP Tournament Night 1
> UWA Hardcore GP Tournament Night 2
> 
> Anyone seen these and can say if they're worth it or not?


Hour of the Dragon is a good show. Two great matches in Shelley/Cannon & Claudio/Quackenbush plus a few other good ones. I'll warn you though, UWA shows have some coommentary from a REALLY annoying guy. His voice is so high pitched.


----------



## sXeMope

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hour of the Dragon is a good show. Two great matches in Shelley/Cannon & Claudio/Quackenbush plus a few other good ones. I'll warn you though, UWA shows have some coommentary from a REALLY annoying guy. His voice is so high pitched.


I have KOTDM'07. I didn't really mind his voice. He isn't great, but he isn't horrible. I've heard much worse.


----------



## Corey

*Dragon Gate USA - Open The Ultimate Gate

*Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Susumu Yokosuka & Genki Horiguchi - *** 1/4

YAMATO vs. TJP - ** 1/2

Jimmy Jacobs & Paul London vs. Jon Moxley & Brian Kendrick - ** 1/4

Shingo vs. Masato Yoshino - ****

*Open The Freedom Gate Championship*
BxB Hulk (c) vs. Naruki Doi - *** 1/2

CIMA, Gamma, & Dragon Kid vs. Jack Evans & The Young Bucks - *** 3/4


*Overall: 7.75/10

*- Very good opening tag match. Some sloppy exchanges & transitions in the early going but they cleaned up nicely. Yokosuka wasn't overly reliant on the Jumbo NO KACHI~! like I've seen him be quite a few times, so when he did hit it, it looked really good and effective. Good work on Jigsaw's leg that he sold fairly well.

- YAMATO/TJP is a match of two halves. The first half was fantastic. Great mat exchanges and submission work. YAMATO's isolation on Perkins' leg was well done, then he didn't sell it whatsoever. There was an odd comedy spot where everyone got kicked in the balls that seemed out of place. Down the stretch it got a little ridiculous because Perkins was kicking out of everything and it shouldn't have gone as long as it did considering YAMATO was the current Open The Dream Gate Champion. Plus the finish was a sleeper hold/chokeout. Don't see that much.

- The tag match had its moments but overall there's one word to describe it; awkward. Everything London did was either somewhat funny, dangerous, or just really weird. Kendrick essentially got no real offense in that I can remember, but Jacobs & Moxley looked great against one another. London takes a PAINFUL looking bump on the outside that left a whole bunch of welts on his back. Guy's insane. The weirdest part of this by far was everything that happened postmatch. I can't even attempt to describe it, but it involved Teddy Hart & apparently London/Kendrick teaming back together. A fan in the crowd yelled exactly what I was thinking while watching it; "What is going on?"

- Man, I REALLY liked Shingo/Yoshino, apparently more than anyone else I've ever seen review this show. Great dynamic of speed vs. power that made for some really cool spots where Shingo would catch Yoshino in mid air or just flat out muscle him up from the ground. Yoshino's psychology was so spot on by attacking Shingo's knee that was already wrapped and also going after each of his arms to soften him up for Sol Naciente. Shingo sold everything pretty well at times and always kept it in the back of everyone's mind that he was hurt in mutliple places. Really, really god match that was a huge upset in my eyes. Stole the show for me.

- Hulk/Doi was a good back and forth match for sure, but I felt like it was lacking something especially considering it was a title match. Doi just seemed like he was either uninspired or legit hurt, as he kept grabbing at his knee after every big move. Poor guy had just lost his Dream Gate Title days before this and then he's thrust into another title match he lost. Lacked a good story or emotion but a good exhibition match. Awesome strike exchange near the end.

- Main event was probably the weakest of the Wrestlemania weekend 6-mans we've ever seen, but that doesn't mean it was bad. Obviously a giant spotfest but a fun one for sure due to everything Gamma did. Love that guy. If he wasn't blowing snot at someone he was using a kendo stick behind the ref's back. Evans was sloppy as usual but he had his moments. Fun match. CIMA's postmatch promo was hilarious. "Sorry guys, my English is shit. Hopefully tomorrow I speak more better English." :lol

- I'll take quality over quantity any day. 6 matches, 4 of which are ***+. Good show that could've been better with a bigger/hotter crowd. The real reason to get it though is for the AMAZING Doi vs. Yoshino bonus match from the 2nd disc. I wrote a review a couple days ago on it in the Puro thread. Check it.​


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> I have KOTDM'07. I didn't really mind his voice. He isn't great, but he isn't horrible. I've heard much worse.


Joe Gondrowski, Eric Gargiulo, or commentary on Interspecies Wrestling shows?


----------



## RKing85

PWG: RussellReunion 3

Taylor Brothers/Fabout B and Kadillak **1/2
Susumu/BxB Hulk **1/2
Young Bucks/Harry Smith and Savey Richards ***1/4
Mack/Doi **1/2
8 person tag ***
RockNES/CIMA and Ricochet ***
Mochizuki/Strong ***
6 man main event ***1/2

A good but not great show from PWG. Top to bottom solid but nothing that you have to go out of your way to see. The main event was solid, but I was still a little disapointed. I think I had to high expectations going in. I don't know what it is about RockNES. They are very solid workers but I just don't appreciate them as much as I know I should. I'm not bored by their matches by any means, but I certainly don't get into them as much as I should.


----------



## sXeMope

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Joe Gondrowski, Eric Gargiulo, or commentary on Interspecies Wrestling shows?



Off the top of my head: Mike Adamle, Taz, the WSX commentators, whoever was commentating for Masters Of Pain 2012 (They couldn't see the ring. Would have been much better if they recorded commentary afterwards and dubbed it in.)


----------



## hanshanshans911

Want to order a ROH dvd (will be my first). Need some advice what are the must have dvd's, doesn't matter if it is a show or comp. Store doesn't have Man Up, really wanted to get that one.


----------



## TelkEvolon

hanshanshans911 said:


> Want to order a ROH dvd (will be my first). Need some advice what are the must have dvd's, doesn't matter if it is a show or comp. Store doesn't have Man Up, really wanted to get that one.


Danielson vs McGuinness DVD - AMazing series of matches that are iconic to ROH.

Briscoes, Baddest Tag Team On The Planet DVD - Awesome selction of tag team matches, some of the very best, including Man Up's Ladder War among many other classic tag team matches that could be held up againt some of the best in the world.

KENTA, Go 2 Seep DVD - Whenever KENTA came to ROH, people watched, he was a true must-see and his matches were some of the very best and he normally always had the match of the night.

Joe vs Punk DVD - One of the best shoot interviews and ROH's most famous matches that put them on the map. There isn't a whole ot to say about this one, it's just something all ROH fans need to see


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> Off the top of my head: Mike Adamle, Taz, the WSX commentators, whoever was commentating for Masters Of Pain 2012 (They couldn't see the ring. Would have been much better if they recorded commentary afterwards and dubbed it in.)


Taz. Touche.


----------



## smitlick

*AIW - Girls Night Out 6*

1. Eric Ryan vs Ethan Page 
**1/4

2. Miss Heidi vs KC
*1/2

3. Gabriella Vanderpool vs Leva Bates
N/A

4. Leva Bates vs Hailey Hatred
**

5. Melanie Cruise vs Taylor Made
**

6. Crazy Mary Dobson vs Trash Cassidy
1/2*

7. Sassy Steph vs Cherry Bomb
**1/2

8. Taeler Hendrix vs Annie Social
*1/2

9. Kimber Lee vs Jennifer Blake 
***

10. Sara Del Rey vs Veda Scott
**3/4

11. Hailey Hatred vs Jenny Rose
**3/4

12. Mia Yim vs Allysin Kay
***

​


----------



## Corey

*Dragon Gate USA - Untouchable 2010

**Pre-Show
*Arik Cannon vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***

BxB Hulk vs. Akira Tozawa vs. Mike Quackenbush - ** 3/4

*3-on-1 Handicap Match
*Brodie Lee vs. Da Soul Touchaz - SQUASH

Shingo vs. Dragon Kid - ****

*Chicago Street Fight
*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jon Moxley - *** 3/4

*Four Way Freestyle
*Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Rich Swann vs. Drake Younger - ** 1/2

CIMA & Ricochet vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino - *** 1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. YAMATO - **** 1/2


*Overall: 8.75/10*

- I don't normally include pre-match ratings on a review, bit this was good enough to slip in. Really good selling from Cannon, enough to make someone think he was legit injured. The true opener (3-way) was an incredibly random match to have your champion in, but a decent way to continue faction warfare. Quackenbush had some really innovative holds on but Hulk can't sell a leg worth a damn.

- Shingo/Kid was seriously great. Loved the character dynamic from each guy. Shingo is a perfect monster bully and Dragon Kid is just like Mysterio in being the biggest underdog. They made Kid look fantastic in defeat and got Shingo back on the right track. Again, good continuation in faction warfare. My only complaint was Dragon Kid essentially not treating it like the true grudge match it was. He seemed far too happy and did some dancing around until he got kicked in the back of the head. 

- Here's my feelings on Jimmy Jacobs on this night: :mark: First off, he comes out in the exact same bloodied white jacket that he wore when Age of the Fall debuted back at Man Up in '07. AWESOME. Then he rips it off and says no, I'm not gonna be that guy. Then breaks out a chain and start HUSSing. Even more awesome! Cool little flashback there that started the match off with a huge bang. Great match too. They did a wonderful job of making everything seem like a legitmate fight, especially by not taking any unnecessary time to set things up for big spots or things like that. The finish was a little flat but it was totally fine from a standpoint of continuing the feud and having Moxley win by any way possible. REALLY looking forward to their blowoff now.

- Four Way Freestyle was fine & had more story than you'll see in most matches of its type, but its placement on the card made no sense. Should've went on before Shingo/Kid & the show would've flowed better.

- The tag match was good but I feel like I've already seen it. There's just never any difference in Dragon Gate tags for me. I find myself not reacting to anything and just wanting them to slow down and actually SELL. Rarely happens. Ricochet looked out of place and had some mess ups in the first half but eventually cleaned up and stole the damn show with the double moonsault. I have no idea where Yoshino had disappeared too though. He rolled out of the ring on his own.  From Ricochet's clean pin on Doi, they did a fantastic job in creating a star and also letting Gargano start to break out with his promo. Amazing looking back at how much those two have improved over 2 years.

- Holy hell, main event was :mark: :mark: :mark:. Danielson can do no wrong and YAMATO fit right in with him. Incredible submission work throughout the entire match meshed up with those couple spots you get with almost every Danielson match, but you still know they're gonna be awesome. Those being the dive into the crowd (which was so well done because YAMATO didn't think he could catch him out there) & the superplex spot. Ridiculously awesome finish & Danielson's post match promo was oh so good. I really wanna see his match with Moxley now... bryan

- This is a DAMN good show loaded with great wrestling, storyline development, & breakout stars. The bonus feature is a 10 minute sitdown interview called Jimmy Jacobs Revealed that talks about his past while he shows you his apartment & also gets you caught up on the Moxley situation. That was really good too. Buy this sucker!​


----------



## Obfuscation

smitlick said:


> 6. Crazy Mary Dobson vs Trash Cassidy
> 1/2*​


So "Trash" isn't just a clever name?

Holy dammit. I have to own some DGUSA shows.


----------



## Corey

You sure do. The more I watch from them, the more it disappoints me that their fan support has dropped tremendously and Gabe is taking like 10 months for each show to come out. I love their main event singles match style & the roster is loaded with talent.


----------



## smitlick

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> So "Trash" isn't just a clever name?
> 
> Holy dammit. I have to own some DGUSA shows.


If you think of the shittier death match workers in the US but then make them female you get Trash Cassidy. Dobson is pretty bad as well but has improved a little.


----------



## septurum

Best DGUSA matches this year? I need some recs.


----------



## hanshanshans911

Okay decided to order The Briscoes dvd + Death Before Dishonor VIII (heard good thing about it)


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone know how PWG is about taking things back/replacing/exchanging things? I got another 5 for $40 package in the mail today, but they sent Threemendous III instead of Threemendous II.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You sure do. The more I watch from them, the more it disappoints me that their fan support has dropped tremendously and Gabe is taking like 10 months for each show to come out. I love their main event singles match style & the roster is loaded with talent.


Give me some of the best shows. I've only seen matches from here and there.



smitlick said:


> If you think of the shittier death match workers in the US but then make them female you get Trash Cassidy. Dobson is pretty bad as well but has improved a little.


I'll take your word for it.

The show sound fun. But, I'm only thinking that since I enjoy Joshi. Del Rey vs Veda Scott made me chuckle. I'm picturing instant death. One of the better of the night too judging by the rating. Del Rey is the Queen.


----------



## MarkL316

Anybody know what the video quality is like when you buy Evolve/DGUSA shows on demand from wwnlive.com??


----------



## FITZ

I think I ordered one from them before. I couldn't get the stream to load at a reasonable speed for me. Now I wasn't in a good spot at the time and my connection wasn't all that great anyway but when you let a stream load for an hour and it only loads 10 minutes of the show there's a problem. Since those issues I haven't ordered a single show on demand from them again. Also I want the Evolve shows on DVD so I kind of refuse to financially support the idea of just having shows available online.


----------



## mk92071

Can anyone post STARZ for FB without spoilers? I want to get a general thought of how people enjoyed it without ruining the show for me.


----------



## Corey

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Give me some of the best shows. I've only seen matches from here and there.


Open The Historic Gate (2009 show of the year and one of the best ever)
Open The Historic Gate (Danielson/Doi & Richards/Shingo, two high end MOTYC)
Untouchable 2010
Enter The Dragon 2011 (absolutely fantastic card top to bottom, great Elimination match & YAMATO/PAC)
Freedom Fight 2011 (quite honestly the most underrated & probably my favorite show from all of 2011. Pac/Ricochet, Gargano/YAMATO, & CIMA/Yoshino are all high caliber)

And that's just the list from shows I've actually seen...


mk92071 said:


> Can anyone post STARZ for FB without spoilers? I want to get a general thought of how people enjoyed it without ruining the show for me.


Try the Final Battle thread and just skim the last page and check the stars. Don't think anything was spoiled in the ratings.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Open The Historic Gate (2009 show of the year and one of the best ever)
> Open The Historic Gate (Danielson/Doi & Richards/Shingo, two high end MOTYC)
> Untouchable 2010
> Enter The Dragon 2011 (absolutely fantastic card top to bottom, great Elimination match & YAMATO/PAC)
> Freedom Fight 2011 (quite honestly the most underrated & probably my favorite show from all of 2011. Pac/Ricochet, Gargano/YAMATO, & CIMA/Yoshino are all high caliber)
> 
> And that's just the list from shows I've actually seen...


Rats. There is a Davey Richards match on one of them. His match vs Shingo in 2007 was meh. Don't know if I'm thrilled for another one.

Outside of that these are noted. Hey, a Chikara Atomicos match made the debut show. :mark:

Heard PAC vs Ricochet from Freedom Fight 2011 was the legit dream match it could have been in 2007. Oh man I'm dying to witness it.


----------



## flag sabbath

septurum said:


> Best DGUSA matches this year? I need some recs.


Here's Gargano vs. Ricochet vs. Tozawa vs. Fox from Freedom Fight 2012: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv...-vs-ricochet_sport?search_algo=2#.UNAT22_F-So

Folks have raved about this, but I struggled to get past how much the tiny crowd & horrible production values detracted from it.


----------



## smitlick

I got my Smart Mark Video Grab Bag today. 

wXw Dead End 8 Day 1
NWA F1 It's Always Sunny in Egg Harbour
PWO Slammin Into Summer 2010


----------



## Groovemachine

MarkL316 said:


> Anybody know what the video quality is like when you buy Evolve/DGUSA shows on demand from wwnlive.com??


I recently bought Open the Golden Gate and the quality was excellent, a perfect stream. No qualms from me.


----------



## Platt

Got my 3rd SMV Grab Bag (which arrived before the first two)

WXW Live In Mannheim 2011
NWA Force 1 The Battle For Egg Harbor
NEW March Mayhem 2009


----------



## Corey

MarkL316 said:


> Anybody know what the video quality is like when you buy Evolve/DGUSA shows on demand from wwnlive.com??


Forgot to quote this one. Quality's great. No complaints.



Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Rats. There is a Davey Richards match on one of them. His match vs Shingo in 2007 was meh. Don't know if I'm thrilled for another one.
> 
> Outside of that these are noted. Hey, a Chikara Atomicos match made the debut show. :mark:
> 
> Heard PAC vs Ricochet from Freedom Fight 2011 was the legit dream match it could have been in 2007. Oh man I'm dying to witness it.


Don't worry about the Davey match. I've never seen anyone rate it below **** 1/2. PAC/Ricochet is pretty amazing, not gonna lie. Loved the shit out of it.


----------



## Concrete

I went over to the DVDVR board and looked at Dean's internet matches. I thought I'd take a look at them and review them myself since I have nothing better to do I suppose. Since either I can't view it anymore as a non-member or something of the sorts(which I understand) after I'm done looking at the one's I've got in a playlist now I'll move on and go on the lookout for stuff on my lonesome. If someone has an issue with it I'll stop but all these thoughts are my own so I thought it would be alright. So here we go:

*2 Cold Scorpio vs. Vordell Walker-PWX(1/28/12):***3/4*
_Can I just start by saying that 2 Cold Scorpio is so damn good. He’s 47 but you sure as hell couldn't tell by watching him wrestle. I say that but I’ll go right into contradicting myself and say how much of a vet he looks like. If he could have had this caliber of match across the country or even just along the East Coast, he could have gotten Finlay like support. Maybe not that big of a following but I think you get what I mean. Instead, he ended up wrestling at Extreme Reunion against Shane friggin’ Douglas. Why couldn’t he have just done House of Hardcore and do a super fun match against probably anyone outside of the Sandman. So about this match, it starts with good mat based wrestling. That head stand spot was good fun. There’s some good stiffness in this match. 2 Col Scorpio’s Pelé kicks are too legit to quit. They seemed like Kawada jumping high kicks. The muay thai kicks in this match by both men are plain brutal looking. My face started to hurt just by looking at them. Vordell Walker didn’t do a ton to really add to my enjoyment of this match but that wasn’t to say he was bad I just never at any point felt him being in the match made it better. In the end this match ended up being just shy of being great but still DAMN GOOD! And to be truly honest if I watched this again it could even go up._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qvK1jlu_Tw&list=PLw7Iy-R2ZG5kb8wrsD0WzPiM5Cws8vNee&index=24

*Sir Samurai vs. Dylan Drake-SPW:**3/4*
_Wasn’t sure what to expect but not too shabby. The story of the match here, told by the announcers effectively, is that Drake was brought in by his man at ringside, El Flaco Loco, who has been bringing in outside talent trying to take out Sir Samurai but has not been successful yet. Drake is a cocky heel who is in it for himself which he demonstrates within 5 minutes when Drake goes to the outside and tells Loco that he’s not going to wrestle unless Loco gives him more money. Samurai is the veteran, though a bit out of shape has plenty of moves that come with experience. Solid match that really doesn’t go beyond that. I enjoyed how the ending used the fact that Loco was calling the shots which costs Drake the match. I feel like looking out for some more matches from this series to see how this plays out._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY7PiI3Zcn4&list=PLw7Iy-R2ZG5kb8wrsD0WzPiM5Cws8vNee&index=41


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Don't worry about the Davey match. I've never seen anyone rate it below **** 1/2. PAC/Ricochet is pretty amazing, not gonna lie. Loved the shit out of it.


Some people gave Davey/Elgin ***** this year. I was at **. I'm not too confident about how I'll take to it.


----------



## Concrete

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Some people gave Davey/Elgin ***** this year. I was at **. I'm not too confident about how I'll take to it.


You may hate it. The difference between the Elgin match and this match is that there was some people who rated it super high but there were plenty of others who rated it really low. Davey vs. Shingo was 90% pure love from people. But there is still Danielson vs. Doi which should do the trick if the former doesn't.


----------



## Obfuscation

Trying to think of a Davey match that has gotten universal love but I've also disliked. Can't say the Edwards matches unless I'm talking to an ROH mark. I'd have to rewatch Aries vs Davey again to see how I feel. I remember thinking it was good. Fair enough. If Davey vs Shingo is good then hey, awesome. I generally hate most of his work & I wasn't impressed the first time both guys duked it out.


----------



## KingCrash

Generally Davey matches before around I want to say near the end of 08 or 09 generally hold up to what you thought of them before. You also have to remember that Shingo got alot better after his US stay and the Shingo of 09 blows away 2006 Shingo. In fact I think that's a bonus match on the Untouchable DVD to see how far both have come.


----------



## Obfuscation

Now I'm wanting to see this. 

Davey matches from 2006 generally hold up for me. All the matches I enjoyed still have that value. Including the tags with Super Dragon in PWG. One of my favorites being vs Jay Briscoe from ROH The Chicago Spectacular Night 2. Pretty great match.


----------



## Chismo

1.	Shawn Daivari vs. Crowbar

**3/4


2.	The FBI vs. Donny Doring & Roadkill

**


3.	Winter vs. Jazz

**1/2


4.	Alex Reynolds vs. Tony Nese

***1/2


5.	Scott Steiner vs. Big XLG

***


6.	Chris Mordetzky vs. Hale Collins

_Oh, fuck you, Masters, and your crappy/terrible Masterlock Challenge, you’re still a dull and boring drone. “OMG, did you see Masters’ Superstar classicz? He’s so awesome now…”, yeah, yeah, yeah, GTFO! http://i.imgur.com/bROxl.gif_

*DUD*


7.	Sami Callihan vs. Rhino

_This was a war. Great fucking match._

******


8.	Big Daddy V vs. Two Jobbers & Spike Dudley

*N/A*


9.	The Young Bucks vs. Paul London & Brian Kendrick

***3/4


10.	*FWE Heavyweight Championship*: Tommy Dreamer © vs. Carlito Colon vs. Mike Knoxx

**3/4


*GOOD*:

-	A lot of solid wrestling, with 3 good matches, and Sami/Rhino was really great
-	Daivari, Winter, Nese, Steiner, DOC, Sami, Rhino and the Cal guys were all awesome
-	Edge’s appearance
-	The crowd
-	Nice mix of past and present

*BAD*:

-	Relatively average main event, with the extraneous title on the line, random as fuck
-	As good as the show was, nothing stood out in terms of presentation, nothing extraordinary happened
-	Therefore, it seemed like just another Indy show
-	Big Daddy V and his stuff
-	The commentary was totally irrelevant and uninspiring
-	No hard camera

*UGLY*:

-	Audio
-	Chris Masters and his stuff​


----------



## Obfuscation

Your assault on Masters has me greatly upset.

As for the rest of the review: I'd mark to watch Callihan/Rhino. Bucks vs Team ROH too considering it actually got a really good rating.


----------



## Chismo

1.	Ryan Slater vs. Core

**


2.	The Gulak Campaign (Mr. Tofiga & Alexander James) vs. Rory Mondo & Latin Dragon

*1/2


3.	Rich Swann vs. Shane Strickland

_Swann returns to CZW after seven months of absence. Damn good match, clearly carried by Swann and his swag, but Strickland did fine as well. Very athletic stuff, and this was only the chapter one of their feud. Strickland is a boy with potential, and wrestling Swann benefits him._

***1/2


4.	Greg Excellent vs. Drew Gulak

**


5.	*CZW World Tag Team Championship*: 4-Loco (Azrieal & Bandido Jr.) © vs. The Nation of Intoxication (Devon Moore & Lucky tHURTeen)

***1/4


6.	Sami Callihan vs. Ruckus

***


7.	*CZW World Junior Heavyweight Championship*: AR Fox © vs. Alex Colon

_Excellent match. AR Fox being awesome should be an established fact by now, he’s having a tremendous year all around, but boy, Alex Colon is one of the standouts every time I watch CZW. That guy can work, I’m telling you._

******


8.	*CZW World Heavyweight Championship*: MASADA © vs. Joker

_Holy mother of Moses! One of the stiffest matches of the year, two tough wrestlers going ballistic on each other. Sheeeeeit, there was a big load of devastating headbuts, forearms and strikes. But of course, that would be a stupid reason for declaring this match good. The match was good because of smart, nice wrestling, and the post-match stuff was just pure awesomeness. Damn!_

***


9.	TANGLED WEB DEATHMATCH: DJ Hyde vs. Matt Tremont

_Well, this was something else, I’m tellin’ ya, a peculiar and horrifying mix of regular CZW Ultraviolence, and shock wrestling, with few legit HOLY SHIT, and one SAVE HIM JESUS moment. I had very low expectations going into this, because their match from Redemption was disappointing, DJ Hyde is really bad, and Tremont is just an average deathmatch guy, I reckon. But boy, I was beyond shocked here, I’m still amazed how the hell they pulled it off, this is a serious deathmatch MOTYC. They never lost a beat, the pace was really great, the crowd fucking HATED Hyde, the storytelling was awesome, and the last 10 minutes seriously rocked. Tremont earned my respect for continuing the match after THAT spot, sheeeeeit, that was nasty! The match felt big, definitely, something like a bloodbath spectacle. It helped a lot, I guess, and the booking was great too, the right guy won. Fuck, DJ Hyde in a four star match? Well, color me fucking surprised!_

******


The best CZW show I’ve seen, with two outstanding matches. Fox/Colon and the main event are a must-see stuff.​


----------



## Cactus

*ROH Final Battle 2012*

*Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong*
Elgin is approaching near Davey Richards level of bad if he keeps churning out performances like this. He does nothing that puts him over as a powerhouse outside of a few moves in his arsenal and just works the match like he was any skinny fuckhead in kickpads, complete with no flow or structure. The moment where he just completely no sells a brutally stiff knee like it was a slap during a strike exchange really irked me too. 
★

*Jay Lethal vs Rhino *
Corino's commentary made this. Lethal does a nice job of getting offense in against Rhino and look believable while doing so, but what stops this from being a solid match was Rhino's inability to work an interesting control segment and the incredibly premature ending. 
★¾

*RD Evans vs Prince Nana*
Nothing to say about this one. It was thankfully short and nothing stuck out as either decent or bad. 
★½

*Rhett Titus & BJ Whitmer vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team - New York Street Fight*
This match suffers from some awkward pacing and didn't flow very well but it had some fun moments like Shelton working the crowd with a Christmas tree and BJ Whitmer dying in a spot that would make Hayabusa cringe. Overall, this was a pretty fun brawl that had it's share of flaws.
★★¼

*Mike Bennett vs Jerry Lynn*
I really liked how old-school the opening matwork felt and it put over Lynn very nicely as the old lion trying to kept up with his younger opponent. Bennett also impressed me at how good he was. He was great at working up the crowd and keeping control segments interesting, something most ROH guys seem to struggle to do.
★★★

*Kyle O'Riley & Bobby Fish vs The American Wolves*
This was a mildly inoffensive back-and-forth tag match that was quite easy to sit through. The only moment that really annoyed me was the spot where The Wolves did dueling suplexes to the outside and it looked really retarded. Aside from that, this was pretty fun.
★★★

*Matt Hardy vs Adam Cole*
ROH needs more veterans like Hardy and Lynn to help out the younger guys with their psychology and all that jazz. This was a great little match that featured many 'veteran vs youngster' spots that were quite simply great. I also love Hardy gradually heeling it up more and more as the match goes on when he realizes he can't just put away Cole with a couple of Side Effects.
★★★½

*Jimmy Jacobs & Steve Corino (c) vs Cedric Alexander & Caprice Coleman vs The Briscoes - Sudden Death Match - ROH Tag Team Championships*
Fun and short take on a match concept that I wouldn't of thought would work.
★★

*Kevin Steen (c) vs El Generico - Ladder War - ROH World Championship*
I am a big fan of their PWG Ladder match so I had very high hopes coming into this and I must say that I feel a tad underwhelmed. Many of the spots were recycled from their PWG match and their was a lot awkward moments in between the big spots. I love the final Package Piledriver at the end but the setting up for it was abysmal. It felt like at times they would do one epic spot and then wait around before moving onto the next in quite a weak fashion. On a more positive note, Generico's selling was great and Steen was great at being a dick.
★★¾


----------



## smitlick

*RF Video - Year In Review Best of 2004 Vol One*

*1. JAPW Revolution*
Sonjay Dutt vs Roderick Strong
***

*2. JAPW Revolution*
Teddy Hart vs Homicide
**1/2

3. Homicide vs Spanky
***1/4

4. Masato Tanaka vs Jerry Lynn
**3/4

*5. ECWA Super 8 2004*
Austin Aries vs John Walters
***3/4

*6. ECWA Super 8 2004*
Austin Aries vs Christopher Daniels
***1/2

*7. Pro Wrestling World-1*
Ikuto Hidaka & Minoru Fujita vs Low Ki & Spanky
***1/2

8. Jack Evans vs Justice
**

9. Chris Hero vs Justice vs Roderick Strong
***

*10. JAPW When Worlds Collide*
Amazing Red vs Jay Lethal vs Sonjay Dutt
***

*11. ECWA*
John Walters vs Austin Aries vs Christopher Daniels vs Mike Kruel
***1/2​


----------



## sXeMope

Just got my first order from the DGUSA Black Friday Sale.

DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2010
EVOLVE 10
EVOLVE 7
DGUSA Bushido: Code Of The Warrior 2010
DGUSA Untouchable 2011
EVOLVE 6
DGUSA Way of The Ronin 2011
DGUSA Fearless 2011
DGUSA Mercury Rising 2012
DGUSA Freedom Fight 2011
Grab Bag - Best Of Deathmatch Wrestling Vol. 3 (KOTDM 95), ROH Straight Shootin': Skandar Akbar, FIP Bring The Pain 2005, ROH Road To The Title 2002)


----------



## AJ

If I was to order a PWG DVD, does it ship to the UK? I'm going to order one, as it's coming for Christmas, haha.
And what would you say is the best PWG event, older or more recent years, it'd be cool if there is one you'd recommend with some of the more current Indy guys, but whatever's your favorite.

If the answer to the first question is, no, it doesn't ship to the UK, then not much point in answering the second.


----------



## smitlick

Of course they ship to the UK


----------



## AJ

smitlick said:


> Of course they ship to the UK


Thought so. I'd seen before that they do, but I heard there were some transaction issues or something.


----------



## seabs

*Go for BOLA 2011 or All Star Weekend 8 Night 2. Or Guerres Sans Frontiers but that's from 09 whereas the other too are 2011. In truth any show from 09-11 is worthwile.*


----------



## AJ

Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *Go for BOLA 2011 or All Star Weekend 8 Night 2. Or Guerres Sans Frontiers but that's from 09 whereas the other too are 2011. In truth any show from 09-11 is worthwile.*


I probably will go for one of them, I've seen PWG events before, and I've heard those mentioned as being great, thanks.


----------



## sXeMope

ISW ARMAGEDDOCALYPSE!


*Twiggy vs Izzie Deadyet*
- ***
- Nothing special. Not bad, but It's nothing memorable. 

*Buxx Belmar vs Lloyd Cthulowitz*
- **
- I'm not sure what Buxx's gimmick is, but I like it. I think. Again, nothing bad, but nothing memorable. 

*Kitsune vs Player Uno*
- ****
- This match was very good. It was Kitsune's debut and Uno's first match in a year apparently. They started out with some comedy stuff, then took turns beating the shit out of each other. Never realized how hard Uno hit before. 

*Team Tremendous vs The Food Fighters - Food Fight*
- *****
- I see potential in Dan Barry. Dude can be big in DGUSA or something IMO. But anyways, this was awesome. I had very low expections, but it was very entertaining. Pinkie Sanchez's commentary made this even better. There was a camera angle for about 10 seconds where you could obviously see the wrestlers talking to each other though, which annoyed me. 

*Chris Dickinson vs Bobby Ocean*
- **
- First time seeing both. Not sure how I feel about Dickinson. He reminds me of Davey Richards, but half the skill level and twice the size. The men seemed to have differing styles, and they didn't mesh well in my opinion. 
*
AR Fox vs Eric Corvis vs Leon St. Giovanni*
- ****
- Really fun match. A lot of moves that involved all three guys. Flowed really well. Corvis did a Package Piledriver style neckbreaker, which I've never seen before, and looked awesome. 

*El Hijo Del Bamboo vs Frankie Arion*
- *****
- El Hijo Del Bamboo is the greatest thing ever. Any man who can wrestle a match in a Panda suit, and get it over has my respect. I loved this match. 

*Shitty vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Danny Havoc vs Addy Star*
- *****
- I'd totally bang Addy Star. That's irrelevant to the match, but yeah. Some sick spots in this. Addy dislocated Shitty's shoulder when she did a floatover on a powerbomb attempt. ​

- This is the first ISW show I've ever seen. 
- I bought it for the LEGO deathmatch, but the card overall was good. Wasn't a fan of the first two matches but after that, it got better.


----------



## FITZ

Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *Go for BOLA 2011 or All Star Weekend 8 Night 2. Or Guerres Sans Frontiers but that's from 09 whereas the other too are 2011. In truth any show from 09-11 is worthwile.*


PWG during that time period was unreal. I'm not sure if they had a show that wasn't great from 2009 through 2011. I'm not sure if any indy company can make that same claim. They aren't doing as well now but that's just due to the general quality of indy wrestlers worsening due to so many guys going to WWE.


----------



## Obfuscation

Interspecies Wrestling is generally too awesome for words, star ratings, or reviews. Nothing does them justice except for seeing it. Imagine Chikara with an NC-17 rating & on meth. That's ISW.

Oh, and I like Addy Starr too. Boosh.


----------



## Lane

Addy is a doll.


----------



## Obfuscation

*ROH Final Battle 2012*


1) Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin ~ *3/4


2) Jay Lethal vs Rhino ~ *


3) Prince Nana vs RD Evans ~ *1/2


4) *New York City Street Fight*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team _(Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas)_ vs BJ Whitmer & Rhett Titus ~ **


5) Mike Bennett vs Jerry Lynn ~ **3/4


6) American Wolves _(Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards)_ vs Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish ~ ***1/4


7) Adam Cole vs Matt Hardy ~ ***


8) *ROH Tag Team Championship* - *Three Way Match*
S.C.U.M.(c) _(Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs)_ vs The Briscoe Brothers vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander ~ *1/2


9) *ROH World Championship* -* Ladder War IV*
Kevin Steen(c) vs El Generico ~ **3/4​

~ Strong vs Elgin was a vanilla stiff-fest. I wasn't crazy about it. Did it's job to pump up the crowd with it's straightforward approach. Pretty ideal opener even if it wasn't the best match.

~ Lethal vs Rhino was beyond uninteresting. I was looking forward to this. Now I'm glad TNA never gave us this match during the time both were employed. Rhino does some workover segments that nobody cares about, Lethal hits his beautiful Lethal Injection finisher and that's all. Ok, moving on.

~ Evans vs Nana worked. Glad Evans got the win since I'm a huge fan of his. Unchained Melody is such a legit finisher. No complaints here.

~ Street Fight was decent. Which, I'll actually say is a win considering I expected CRAP thanks to WGTT being involved. Christmas tree bumps, some gnarly moments with a guard rail, PAYDIRT THROUGH THE TABLE _(ruled)_, & the 10,000th death of BJ Whitmer happened in this one. Fair enough match for Shelton to leave the company on. It could have been so much worse.

~ Lynn vs Bennett was entertaining. I've always said Bennett is rocking that WWE type style and it was coming out in full force here. I liked the psychology of the match. Bennett's finisher is lame though. He must change it. Lynn gets revenge following the match. MURDERS MARIA WITH A DDT. :mark: Fitting ceremony follows for Lynn. Great booking, imo. Bennett gets the big win. Lynn has the last laugh and still goes out in perfect fashion. Good stuff.

~ :lmao holy shit was I shocked at how much fun I had watching the Wolves vs New Wolves tag. I really don't know what to say other than it was lots of fun to watch _(I think I covered that, no?)_ and I'm glad as hell I didn't have to sit through a 20+ minute match with Davey & O'Reilly going at it. Bobby Fish as a heel is working for me. I like his work on the mic. Edwards is good. He helped keep this match from not going over the top.

~ Cole vs Hardy went at a million miles per hour. Fast paced contest. Hardy's ego gave the match a nice dynamic. His heat was sort of immense. Nothing like 2005 and NOTHING, not even close to where Jeff's was though. We all didn't expect that even with Hardy's "icon" gimmick. Good match overall. Isn't MOTYC level, but good. Hardy cheats his way to a win. He's sticking around. Cole will get the W eventually in 2013. I can see that win being used a springboard into the world championship picture. I'm down. Cole OWNS.

~ Tag Titles was meh. 7 minutes and a whole lot of random stuff going on. Didn't care for it. Briscoes win in the most underwhelming ROH title change I think I've ever seen. Pass.

~ Plain and simple the main event was solid. Only, there was something off. It didn't have the feel that ALL of their other matches had. From ROH or PWG. I'll always give these two tons and tons of credit for the brutality they inflict on each other. I couldn't help but feel this was such a flat way to end the program in the company. It really sucked the life out of me when they took a long time to set up spots. It relied too much on "do a spot" nothing "do a spot" nothing and so on. F-5 through the table was neat. I got a kick out of that. Generico dies in grand fashion. Steen retains. Once again, solid, but could have been so much more.

All in all the event was decent. Nothing was worth really going out of your way to see, but it's worth a watch if you interested. It blew away Final Battle 2011. Had no DUD's or matches that made you upset to be watching. Worst match was easily Lethal vs Rhino, but I'd credit the worst part of the show to the embarrassingly shitty Mike Mondo promo. BITCH STICKS? You're horrible. Go away. Decent show. Lets hope 2013 turns into a good year for ROH with Delirious running things now.


----------



## MarkL316

SantaFitz said:


> PWG during that time period was unreal. I'm not sure if they had a show that wasn't great from 2009 through 2011. I'm not sure if any indy company can make that same claim. They aren't doing as well now but that's just due to the general quality of indy wrestlers worsening due to so many guys going to WWE.


Maybe not AS WELL but damn if Threemendous III and Death To All But Metal weren't awesome this year!


----------



## Obfuscation

2012 certainly has been a successful year for PWG. It's only thanks to some shows not being AS strong as the stretch between 2009 - 2011 it almost gets an inferior rep. You can't go wrong with any of the 4. PWG was awesome all the way back in 2003. It's grown to a level that's honestly unreal nowadays. I remember when I was saddened about the move from The Sweatbox to Reseda. Oh, how I was so wrong. Reseda is 1000x better.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Spoiler: PWG Failure to Communicate Review



PWG Failure to Communicate

1. Joey Ryan vs. Ryan Taylor - ** 3/4
2. Michael Elgin vs. Eddie Edwards - *** 1/4
3. B-Boy and Famous B vs. RockNES Monsters - ***
4. Davey Richards vs. Sami Callihan - *** 1/4
5. Roderick Strong vs. Rich Swann - ** 3/4
6. Brian Cage vs. Willie Mack - ** 3/4
7. Young Bucks vs. El Generico and Kenny Omega - **** 1/4
8. Kevin Steen vs. Ricochet vs. Michael Elgin - **** 1/2

Overall: 8/10

Undercard was pretty disappointing and the Elgin/Richards and Richards/Callihan matches didn't quite get to *** 1/2 but the last 2 matches were awesome. I will probably be in the minority here but I thought the main event was the MOTN and one of my MOTYs. Triple threats are my favorite type of match and it featured 3 of my favorite wrestlers right now, and all 3 of them put on 2 of the best matches at BOLA 2012 so I knew it was going to be great, but it just flowed so perfectly and was fantastic. The last 2 matches saved the show. Just when I thought I was going to be let down, they end the show with those 2 matches. PWG does it yet again.


----------



## Russian Hooligan

PWG Failure to Communicate:

Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor ** 3/4
Michael Elgin vs Eddie Edwards *** 3/4
B-Boy and Famous B vs RockNES Monsters ***
Davey Richards vs Sami Callihan ****
Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann *** 1/4
Brian Cage vs Willie Mack *** 1/2
Young Bucks vs El Generico and Kenny Omega ****
Kevin Steen vs Ricochet vs Michael Elgin **** 1/4


ROH Final Battle:

Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin *** 1/4
Jay Lethal vs Rhino **
RD Evans vs Prince Nana * 1/4
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Rhett Titus and BJ Whitmer *** 1/4
Mike Bennett vs Jerry Lynn ** 3/4
Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly vs The American Wolves *** 3/4
Matt Hardy vs Adam Cole ***
Steve Corino and Jimmy Jacobs vs Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander vs The Briscoe Brothers ** 1/2
Kevin Steen vs El Generico **** 1/4


----------



## Chismo

I don't get people who say PWG "is not doing well now", I mean, sure - KRRIII and World's Finest were not super great shows (but still better than most of Indy stuff), but there was still a big pile of good wrestling. But then, we got DDT4, DTABM, TIII, all great shows. BOLA n1 was not great, but still good, and BOLA n2 rocked, it was a brilliant show. 

Gonna watch the Failure today.


----------



## Rah

Isn't it normal for the IWC to just bitch for no reason?


----------



## Flux

Spoiler: Failure To Communicate



1. Joey Ryan vs. Ryan Taylor - * 3/4 - Joey fucking sucks in the ring, in my opinion and Ryan Taylor has a couple of rough edges. Snoozefest
2. Michael Elgin vs. Eddie Edwards - *** - Eddie is so much better when he's not in an ULTRASERIOUZ~1 environment like PWG. I imagine he'd excel in CHIKARA.
3. B-Boy and Famous B vs. RockNES Monsters - ** 1/2 - Very forgettable, but I don't realy have any complaints about the match per se
4. Davey Richards vs. Sami Callihan - ** 3/4 - Not bad, but as a Callihan mark I was expecting a little better, maybe :lmao
5. Roderick Strong vs. Rich Swann - *** - Your standard Roddy/Flippy guy match. Nothing outstanding, but a solid debut for Swann. Big fan of his.
6. Brian Cage vs. Willie Mack - ** 1/2 - A pretty big let down, in all honesty. Meh, I dunno.
7. Young Bucks vs. El Generico and Kenny Omega - **** - A great, entertaining match. PWG needs MOAR Kenny.
8. Kevin Steen vs. Ricochet vs. Michael Elgin - *** 3/4 - Ricochet brought this up by 1/2*. He fucking rocks. End of.

Undercard was pretty underwhelming, the main event could have been a better but whatever. The semi-main tag match was great and definitely a PWG MOTYC (The Young Bucks are in at least four MOTYCs, that speaks volumes.) Wasn't a fan of Cage/Mack at all, it just didn't have that "clash of the titans" feel that I think they were trying to give off. Eddie/Elgin was a lot better than I thought it would be, seeing as I've never really liked Eddie in singles competition in ROH and I generally think Elgin sucks. The rest was forgettable. Definitely not the best PWG show of the year, not even top 3 and may struggle to even make top 5, but it was still solid and entertaining, which says a lot about the PWG product as a whole.


----------



## Concrete

But people aren't bitching. No one said PWG isn't doing well. The point being made is that between 2009-2011 people are saying that PWG didn't any cards that were just pretty good, they all were better than that. I haven't seen that whole stretch so I can't really judge myself. If in a sport there are 3 years in a row where there is one player who is dominating but then gets injured, he is still may still be damn good just not as good as he was. That's the most confusing way I can put it I suppose.


----------



## Rah

Indeed, perhaps my comment about "bitching" was too harsh a term but painting with the same brush is my forte.

Going on what JoeRulz said, "is not doing well now" means they're no longer putting on a great showing as opposed to "they're not doing _as_ well" which may imply a slight dip in quality. The latter, of course, is what SantaFitz said and probably indicative I should read further up in a topic before merely replying to a comment. Though after a few comments on a RoH board saying PWG is "over kill" and a "bunch of amateurs imitating vets" I just assumed the IWC was turning on their pet as they always do.

Apologies.


----------



## seabs

*Nobody on here is "bitching" about PWG or saying it's "not doing well now". It was inevitable that eventually the quality would drop from the 09-11 run. They've had a few "decent" shows this year and not everyone has been of the high standard of the 09-11 run but it's still probably the best Indy running. Dropping down from one of the best Indy runs ever to a very good year isn't something to be overly negative about, especially given how many guys they've lost from that 09-11 run. I'm quite happy calling PWG 09-11 one of the best eras of any promotion ever too. Right up there with mid 80's Mid South for consistently fun and quality wrestling.*


----------



## bigbuxxx

FluxCapacitor said:


> PWG needs MOAR Kenny.


every promotion needs a guy like Kenny. wish he'd go to NJPW and do more PWG.


----------



## Bubz

As long as he doesn't face Ibushi in any promotion ever again.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Killer Instinct 2012 Review: *

Michael Elgin vs Mike Bennett - **3/4 

The Bravado Brothers vs 3.0 - *** 

QT Marshall vs Bobby Fish - **1/2 

*World Tag Team Title, 3-Way Elimination* 
SCUM (c) vs BJ Express vs WGTT - **3/4 

Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong - *** 

Mike Mondo vs Davey Richards - **3/4 

Adam Cole and Eddie Edwards vs The Briscoes - ***1/2 

*ROH World Title* 
Kevin Steen (c) vs Jay Lethal - ***3/4-**** 

*PWG Failure to Communicate 2012 Review:* 

Joey Ryan vs. Ryan Taylor - **

Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin - ***3/4+

B-Boy & Famous B vs. RockNES Monsters - *3/4 (why the fuck this match got 20 mins????????? the crowd was dead and so did I)

Sami Callihan vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4

Roderick Strong vs. Rich Swann - ***1/4

Brian Cage vs. Willie Mack - ***

El Generico & Kenny Omega vs. The Young Bucks - ****

*Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Three-Way Match* 
Kevin Steen (c) vs. Michael Elgin vs. Ricochet - ***3/4​


----------



## Chismo

DTABM, TIII and BOLA n2 can stand toe to toe with any PWG show from 2011.


----------



## FITZ

Rah said:


> Indeed, perhaps my comment about "bitching" was too harsh a term but painting with the same brush is my forte.
> 
> Going on what JoeRulz said, "is not doing well now" means they're no longer putting on a great showing as opposed to "they're not doing _as_ well" which may imply a slight dip in quality. The latter, of course, is what SantaFitz said and probably indicative I should read further up in a topic before merely replying to a comment. Though after a few comments on a RoH board saying PWG is "over kill" and a "bunch of amateurs imitating vets" I just assumed the IWC was turning on their pet as they always do.
> 
> Apologies.


I didn't think I was bitching. PWG today has a lot of different guys than hey did a few years ago. The shows they have are still really good (I haven't seen that many) but it's not as good as it was a few years ago. That's all, not bitching about PWG at all. Just saying that it's not as good as the greatest run every from an indy company.


----------



## geraldinhio

I'm really disappointed with RockNES Monsters's 2012 in PWG. Drake Younger working with PWG also kinda annoys me. Other than that I can't really complain about anything else .Maybe the extra fly in here and there but other that I loved PWG this year.


----------



## Rah

SantaFitz said:


> I didn't think I was bitching. PWG today has a lot of different guys than hey did a few years ago. The shows they have are still really good (I haven't seen that many) but it's not as good as it was a few years ago. That's all, not bitching about PWG at all. Just saying that it's not as good as the greatest run every from an indy company.


No, I _wasn't_ indicating you with my original comment.

What I replied to was JoeRulz' post WITHOUT having read anything before it (a silly thing to do on a message board - and I take ownership of this screw up). When I mentioned you in the post you've quoted, I was merely stating how differently you _had_ worded it to JoeRulz' remark and that if I had read _your_ comment I would not have made my assumption as the two sentences are, inherently, very different.

I hope that's a bit clearer?


----------



## KingCrash

geraldinhio said:


> I'm really disappointed with RockNES Monsters's 2012 in PWG. Drake Younger working with PWG also kinda annoys me. Other than that I can't really complain about anything else .Maybe the extra fly in here and there but other that I loved PWG this year.


I think that the Super Smash Brothers took over RockNES's place as the lovable face team and they're still trying to figure out how to work heel. Drake working by itself doesn't annoy me, just him bleeding and getting killed in every match kind of gets repetitive. Other then that and Joey Ryan PWG's been fine for me this year.

EDIT:

*Dragon Gate USA - Freedom Fight 2012 iPPV*


Jon Davis vs. EITA - **1/4

Tony Nese & Papadon vs. The Scene (Scott Reed & Caleb Konley) - **

Arik Cannon vs. ACH - **1/4

The Super Smash Brothers (Players Uno & Dos) vs. Fire Ant & Jigsaw - ***1/4

*No Disqualification*
Chuck Taylor vs. Rich Swann - ***

Sami Callihan vs. CIMA - **1/2

El Generico & Samuray Del Sol vs. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi - ***1/2

*Open The Freedom Gate Title - Elimination Match*
Johnny Gargano vs. Akira Tozawa vs. Ricochet vs. AR Fox - ****1/4

Overall a mixed bag of a show up until the final tag match and the great main event. The Scene’s opponents continue to outclass them in every way and yet they’re the ones given time, Cannon continues to disappoint and CIMA and Callihan didn’t have the match that either one is capable of. The other two tags were good, the Taylor/Swann blow off was decent and the main event was the clear best match of the tripleshot.​


----------



## Obfuscation

Bubz said:


> As long as he doesn't face Ibushi in any promotion ever again.


I wouldn't mind it if the match was at a solid length.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Have Omega and Ricochet ever faced each other?


----------



## Obfuscation

Not to my knowledge. Or anything I can scope out online atm.


----------



## smitlick

*IWA-MS House of Hardcore 2nd Anniversary*

*Tables & Ladders Match*
Chris Hero vs CM Punk
***1/2

*IWA-MS Point Proven*

1. The Kings of Wrestling & Up In Smoke vs B-Boy, Ruckus, Sabian & Ricky Reyes
***1/4

*2. 2 out of 3 Falls*
Human Tornado vs Matt Sydal
***

3. Homicide & Low Ki vs The Tough Crazy Bastards
**3/4

*IWA-MS 500th Show*

1. Toby Klein vs Davey Richards
*1/2

*2. I Quit Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer
****

3. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger vs Roderick Strong vs Viking
**1/2

4. Eddie Kingston vs Too Cold Scorpio
***1/4


----------



## Chismo

geraldinhio said:


> I'm really disappointed with RockNES Monsters's 2012 in PWG. Drake Younger working with PWG also kinda annoys me. Other than that I can't really complain about anything else .Maybe the extra fly in here and there but other that I loved PWG this year.


That's because Johnny Yuma is bad. He can be solid, or even good sometimes, but usually he's just bad. Goodtime, on the other hand, is awesome, and I hope he breaks through one day.

And Drake rocks.


----------



## Bubz

I'd still say PWG is easily the best indy promotion right now (that I watch, anyway). Couple of off shows but that's nothing to complain about when almost every show they release is still at a high standard.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

I loved PWG back in 2010, I need to catch up huh? What are the top 3 PWG shows for 2011 and 2012? I hear Steen Wolf is great.


----------



## EmbassyForever

2011:
ASW Night 2
Steen Wolf
DDT4
BOLA
Fear

2012:
DDT4
Threemendous III
Death To All But Metal
BOLA N2

Sorry all shows are amazing I can't say what's better


----------



## EmbassyForever

Can someone recommend me indy wrestlers' shoots? so far I watched Hero, Steen (both), Londrick, Strong and Cole interviews and all were really good. I tried to listen to Cornette's YouShoot interview but I was bored very quickly because I have no idea about who he's talking about or care about the 80s.


----------



## Concrete

*CZW COD V*

*Jude/Niles Young vs. Corey Kastle/John Dahmer vs. DJ Hyde/Jamie Samuels:**
_Botchtastic._ 

*Rick Feinberg vs. Krystian Wolf vs. GQ vs. The Kabuki Kid:*1/4*
_Slightly less horrible yet still horrible_ 

*Rebel’s Army vs. Dirty Rotten Scoundrels vs. Z-Barr/Nick Berk:**
_Three bad tag teams=BAD! _

*Sabian vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Derek Frazier:**1/2*
_Never seen super skinny Jacobs so that was interesting. Not bad but not good either._ 

*CZW IRON-MAN CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH:
Trent Acid vs. Jimmy Rave(20 Minute Match):**3/4*
_God damn it. I blame this more on the booking than anything else. It was going just fine and dandy until they decided to give the match 5 more minutes. With the overtime came giving the ref head chief like power over this match. A bunch of randomness for no reason and it really hurt the match for me._

*Chris Hero vs. B-Boy vs. Alex Shelley:****
_Besides the fact that B-Boy kicked out of an insane amount I thought this match was good._

*Chris Cash vs. Joker(Ladder Match):***1/2*
_This was just a nutty spotfest with an absolutely bonker finish. Nothing there to push it past this point but I thought it was enjoyable enough to get to this level._ 

*CZW JR. HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH:
Ruckus Sonjay Dutt**1/2*
_I don’t really know what to say about this match besides it wasn’t really bad?_

*Hi-V vs. Team Zandig(Cage of Death):***
_This is the match that I was told was one of the best COD matches ever. I can’t help but to feel not the same. I thought this was horrid. Maybe if I saw the shows leading up to this it would make more sense or if they did a better job of explaining the rules of the damn match. Someone can at some point send me a message and tell me what this match was all about cause I just wasn’t getting it. I understand that it is elimination rules when someone hits the floor but besides that not a clue. Some cool spots were all that I can gather from this. New Jack was a surprise member of Zandig’s team I guess but turned on his team within about 30 seconds of him being in the ring. Then Wifebeater(?) and some guy were brawling around for apparently no reason since they were already eliminated. It was like they attempted to cram a metric fuck-ton in this match for god knows what reason. Maybe the only thing I can enjoy from this match besides some of the nuttier spots was that there was a damn cactus in the match. Me and my brother watched this, he is not really a big wrestling fan, and we were laughing during the entire match._

OVERALL: Don’t buy this show. I thought I was buying this mostly for the COD match and possibly enjoy some of the other matches but my favorite match was the ladder match between Cash and Joker and it wasn’t even that great. It was an enjoyable match but if you miss it you won’t lose a wink of sleep over it. I guess I can be happy I got it on sale. Maybe?


----------



## smitlick

EmbassyForever said:


> Can someone recommend me indy wrestlers' shoots? so far I watched Hero, Steen (both), Londrick, Strong and Cole interviews and all were really good. I tried to listen to Cornette's YouShoot interview but I was bored very quickly because I have no idea about who he's talking about or care about the 80s.


Zandigs are pretty good but it's best not to be believe a lot of what he says. The CM Punk RF one is good, the MASADA shoots are really good. Brodie Lees is amazing with Kingston being the interviewer. The Colt Cabana AIW shoot is good to.


----------



## Obfuscation

Chikara still remains at number for me in the world of Indie wrestling. PWG is a close second as it always is. Can't go wrong with either one, tbhayley.


----------



## smitlick

*Ringside Rumbles Vol 1*

*1. ECWA Super 8 2002*
AJ Styles vs Amazing Red
**1/4

*2. Pro Wrestling World-1*
Masato Tanaka vs CM Punk
**3/4

*3. Pro Wrestling World-1*
The SAT & CM Punk vs Low Ki, Spanky & Homicide
***1/4


----------



## Chismo

1.	Joey Ryan vs. Ryan Taylor

_Typical Joey Ryan opener. Not that there's anything wrong with that, though. Fun._

**1/2


2.	Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin

***


3.	The RockNES Monsters vs. B-Boy & Famous B

_The first 1/3 of the match was great, the Famous B-Boys were beating the shit out of the RNM. But it begun to drag after that. Also, Yuma is bad._

**


4.	Sami Callihan vs. Davey Richards

_Thank God on Sami here, because there were few vintage “DR wrestles cheetahs” moments that were immediately cut off by Sami, luckily. Very good match. I’m so glad that Sami’s insanely over with the Reseda crowd._

***1/2


5.	Roderick Strong vs. Rich Swann

_Roddy continued his great midcard run in 2012, and Swann’s debut was impressive. Great mind games, great action, and Roddy killing small high-flyers is always a lot of joy. The finish fucking ruled._

***3/4


6.	Brian Cage vs. Willie Mack

_The ref bump shit didn’t make any sense, but still, this was good overall. They busted out some jawdroppig moves, and Mack continued to amaze with his incredible agility._

***


7.	The Young Bucks vs. Kenny Omega & El Generico

_Oh, yeah! Loved every second of this. You know a match is fantastic when it lasts 25 minutes, and you still want MOAR. Not a single dull moment, everything was entertaining. They managed to make me laugh many times. Fucking Nick Jackson… :lmao The finish was incredible. Sheeeeeit, the Bucks are having a scary stellar year._

*****3/4
*

8.	*PWG World Championship*: Kevin Steen © vs. Ricochet vs. Michael Elgin

_Great booking here, this was only 10-11 min long. Perfect for a filler main event. Ricochet was incredible, the clear MVP of the match._

***1/2


Strong show. Bunch of goodies, and the stellar semi ME tag. ​


----------



## Groovemachine

EmbassyForever said:


> Can someone recommend me indy wrestlers' shoots? so far I watched Hero, Steen (both), Londrick, Strong and Cole interviews and all were really good. I tried to listen to Cornette's YouShoot interview but I was bored very quickly because I have no idea about who he's talking about or care about the 80s.


The classic is of course the CM Punk/Samoa Joe shoot from ROH. You seen that? Hilarious stuff, my fave shoot ever.


----------



## geraldinhio

Does anyone else think the Jimmy Jacobs/Colt Cabana/Lacey love triangle is one of the best angles ever? Yes, it's wacky and over the top and that's what makes it great. Love Jacobs slow transition from loved up emo to plain crazy.

Seen a great quote about him on youtube.

"from furry boots-wearing "Huss!" to love-obsessed emo to insane, unpredictable psychopath to sadistic, sociopathic cult leader...I never would have thought that all these gimmicks could have not only﻿ been used by the same person, but also when strung together like that somehow, in a bizarre, unexplainable way, make SENSE."


----------



## Bubz

Yeah Jacobs character development in ROH (his first run) was amazing. The thing is, he was class in every role he played.


----------



## Obfuscation

Of course that angle ruled. Very few things about ROH circa 2006 didn't. Bringing in Tank Toland prior to LARRY SWEENEY joining him might be the only thing that's negative about the year.

Jacobs is awesome. Like Bubz said, he's been gold in every role he's played.


----------



## seabs

*Jacobs really deserves to be talked about one of the top Indy talent from the 2000's. Rarely does though sadly. Shame he's mealy an extra on the Indies now due to being tied down doing nothing in ROH. It's so sad when you think about how much potential a babyface Steen/Corino/Jacobs stable had in 2011 before BITW.*


----------



## Bubz

Definitely agree. Might watch some of the Jacobs/Whitmer series soon.

Seabs, didn't notice it in here if you have, but have you seen Failure To Communicate yet?


----------



## Obfuscation

Jacobs has always been high in my eyes. Drawn to him since the ol HUSS~ days. Evolution over the years has been :mark: Age of the Fall days were my favorite. He was leading the charge. Spotlight was on him to be the man. Hell, he even FINALLY got Lacey. It was so boss. Best ROH debut ever. Hands down. For the entire faction that is. Plus it introduced ROH to Tyler Black & Necro Butcher. It was all win.

Jacobs vs Whitmer matches. Fuck me. Those guys are the toughest men alive. I don't think any of their matches was short of "awesome." Even the non-match 12 minute brawl at Dethroned stole the show :lmao


----------



## seabs

*Haven't seen it yet Bubz. Bogged down with assignments. I'm trying to treat myself to it tomorrow. 

It's a massive shame that Jacobs will probably never make it in WWE now. It was a bit too early when he was first there which probably didn't help. Fantastic worker, tremendous range, incredible promo ability and one of the best character workers of the modern era. *


----------



## Bubz

Ah, fair enough. Got it downloading atm, just wondering what to expect from it. Pretty sure Bucks vs Generico & Omega has to be good.

I remember hearing something about how Eddie was really behind Jacobs after they had that match on Smackdown which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

His tag work is off the charts level good, imo. I think that should be highlighted along with his range of having some tremendous hard hitting bouts. 2008 for one year as an example proves it. Not even tossing him the work with Whitmer during 2005 - early 2006. But, that tandem with Black. Holy crap YES. vs Team Work from Respect is Earned II still blows me away to this day.


----------



## Bubz

That RIE II match I remember being so fucking good. Must re-watch that soon.

Talking of ROH matches from around that era, I watched two yesterday. one being Davey/KENTA from SOH IV in 09. Man, I remember thinking this was incredible. It isn't really. It's actually good, but not great. Started immensely with the teacher/student format and KENTA getting the upper hand and having counters for everything, but it ended up being a strike fest by the end in the same vein as KENTA/Low Ki and I wasn't into it much. A few great moments, but it isn't the amazing classic I used to think it was a few years ago. Weird how your taste can change so much in that short a time. Davey still wasn't terrible by this point either, and he used to be really entertaining as a heel in control of a match imo.

Also watched Nigel/Steen from Norther Navigation (fucking awesome show top to bottom btw). this is still really great for the majority. A bit too long winded by the end with a few too many kickouts, but the work from Nigel and Steen's crazy bumping can't be ignored, as well as the story of Steen putting everything on the line in front of his home town fans. Nigel was just so fucking brilliant during his title run. Legit BITW material imo. he works a back just as well as he works the arm in this. Great stuff. After Steen's comeback is when I started to lose interest, but it's still a really great **** match. Planning on going through lots of stuff from that time period over the next few weeks or so.

Anyway, just thought I'd share my thoughts and shit .


----------



## Obfuscation

I bought it last year via the Black Friday sale :mark:

ROH in 2008 IMO.


----------



## Platt

Two more grab bags arrived from SMV I got

IPW Shocktoberfest
Beyond Wrestling Pop Culture
NWA F1 Big Trouble In Little Egg Harbor
NWA Insanity 6/26/09 & Insanity
WXW Back 2 The Roots VII
F1rst Face/Off

Pretty happy with those only slight annoyance is that the F1rst show is night one of a 2 night tournament so I'll probab;y end up buying the other night at full price.


----------



## Bubz

*PWG Failure To Communicate*

*Joey Ryan vs. Ryan Taylor*
Another Joey Ryan match = another bunch of nothingness. Seriously, Joey’s matches this year in PWG have been by far the least enjoyable stuff in the company, bar B-Boy. Watched 5 minutes and skipped the rest because Ryan Taylor is shit, and Joey has never done much for me, but this year is on a whole other level. These matches literally have nothing to them. Best thing about this was Steen and Excalibur talking about tv shows on commentary and paying no attention to the match.
***

*Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin*
I really liked the first two thirds of this, with Elgin having an answer for everything Eddie did and kind of controlling it. The thing is though Elgin is really dull in control, and the match got better once Eddie made a comeback. After that though it drifted off into moves, moves and more moves. Eddie is a guy who comes off as genuinely likeable imo, and that sometimes helps his matches, and that was the case here despite him having the tendency to get too movesy. Really couldn’t care less about Elgin and the last third of the match, but this was better than the Davey/Elgin PWG match
*****

*RockNESS Monsters vs. Famous B & B-Boy*
Yeah, I skipped this. Have no intention of ever watching a B-Boy match ever again unless Kawada decides to wrestle in PWG and faces him because he’s genuinely abysmal. Don’t care for RockNESS either this year.

*Sami Callihan vs. Davey Richards*
Wow. Genuinely shocked at this. It was actually really good for the majority. Starts off with strikes as I expected, but then both guys start going after the legs and it’s really good. Davey actually sells the leg for a bit before getting the advantage back and then he starts going after the leg, and it’s only when he gets really cocky and into it with the fans that Callihan gets his comeback going. They start hitting strikes and stuff, but that’s expected because it’s what both guys do, and I’m fine with it as long as they don’t forget about the limb work, and they never completely forget about it here which surprised me so much. Callihan kept going for the stretch muffler and apart from one part where Davey randomly goes after an armbar for no reason after working the leg, he goes back to the leg on more than a couple of occasions. If both guys don’t sell it too well occasionally, at least they go back to the submissions. Some genuinely terrible moments in the finishing run aside (Davey completely no selling a backdrop suplex and a lariat was really cringe worthy, and if it wasn‘t for that I might even rate this higher), this was really enjoyable imo and the leg work played into the finish which really adds to any match it happens in for me. Maybe it‘s because I expected something really bad, but I liked this a lot. Great crowd by the end too, and Davey’s best match in a long time.
****¾*

*Roderick Strong vs. Rich Swann*
First time seeing Swann since I don’t watch any of the DG products he’s on, and he seems pretty good. Strong is just great here though. He’s so fucking good in his current PWG veteran role. He destroys Swann’s back and mid section and batters him with chops all over the place and it really is so much fun to watch. Swann sells it really well and gets some comebacks and hope spots in but Strong is always there to cut him off. Some parts looked kind of sloppy, but nothing that could really take much away from the match. Sick finish and another great Roderick midcard match.
****1/2* 

*Brian Cage vs. Willie Mack*
Cage looks fucking huge here. Anyway, match isn‘t good. Just two big guys hitting each other hard and with high impact moves, but neither of these guys (especially Cage) can have a good match without someone great in there with them, so it ends up just being two guys hitting random moves instead of a good ‘big man’ match. Callihan legit made me laugh a few times on commentary though so it was worth watching for that. Dull.
**½*

*Young Bucks vs. Kenny Omega & El Generico*
So. Much. FUN! Loved this. Omega came off as so much fucking better than almost everyone on the roster btw, excluding guys like Bucks and Generico. It's the way he carries himself, his mannerisms as well as his fluidity in the ring and his ability to string a combination or sequence together so much better. His time in Japan really has done wonders for him because he came off as a superstar in the PWG roster that the fans were amazed to see back in the ring. Starts off comedy based, the arm wrestling thing was awesome. Great control segment on Generico by Bucks, as if anything else was ever possible. Transition into the hot tag ruled completely. Finishing run is absolutely fantastic, awesome sequences and transitions, great selling by Generico, Bucks getting cocky costing them, some really good near falls and it never goes into overkill and finishes just at the right time. Finish is awesome as hell to boot. Brilliant tag match, and the best of the year, liked it more than the ladder match and the Guerilla warfare match. Loved it!
*****¼+*

*Kevin Steen vs. Ricochet vs. Michael Elgin*
Three guys hitting spots is really all this was and I didn’t care for it much. A few neat spots here and there mostly from Ricochet who was great as always. Why did Elgin have to wrestle twice? WHY? Steen/Ricochet match would have been so much better it’s unbelievable. This was just a bunch of meaningless stuff for the sake of it with nothing to elevate it. Steen didn’t even do any character stuff like he usually does and instead would just come in every once in a while and hit stuff. Same with the other two guys apart from the great start with Ricochet taking it to the big men after they pushed him aside.
****

Two great mid card matches and a brilliant tag semi main event aside, this was a weaker offering from PWG, but I still enjoyed myself when the matches were bad because, well, it’s PWG, and the crowd and commentary more often than not make up for it, so I can at least tolerate the matches and sit through them. But anyway, the tag match was superb, and we had another great Roderick veteran style match, with (imo) a great and surprising offering from Davey and Callihan (mostly Callihan). So, this show kind of made me like Callihan a little bit more if that counts for anything.​


----------



## Corey

*Dragon Gate USA - Bushido: Code of the Warrior*

*Four Way Freestyle
*Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Arik Cannon vs. Ricochet - *** 1/2

Homicide vs. Rich Swann - **

Austin Aries vs. Masato Yoshino - *** 3/4+

*I Quit Match
*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jon Moxley - *** 1/2

Akebono & Brodie Lee vs. The Osirian Portal - N/A (comedy squash)

CIMA & Genki Horiguchi vs. YAMATO & Akira Tozawa - ****

*Open The Freedom Gate Championship*
BxB Hulk (c) vs. Shingo - **** 1/4


*Overall: 8.5/10

**- *The opener couldn't have been booked any better to both get the crowd pumped & to introduce a new audience to your company in your first ever iPPV. Balls to the wall action. Tons of fun. The seeds of Ronin are planted.

- Homicide/Swann was pretty average/sloppy since Homicide was shit at the time but the crowd REALLY got behind Swann, and that would continue throughout the entire night. Aries' promo & speech to Swann was great after the match.

- Aries/Yoshino was excellent. It's rare you see an opponent for Aries actually faster than him, so that was cool. Good selling from Aries on the arm & basically just a bunch of good shit. Great match.

- I feel like they could've really had something special in Jacobs/Moxley, but the match was paced far too quick for an I Quit Match. It was a little less than 13 minutes and they just kept bustin through moves & sequences like it was nothin. They told a good story & the emotion was there, but man I really wish they would've gone all out with tables & spots and all that cool shit. Slow it down & throw in some big spots and it's a classic for sure. For what it is, it's a good enough blowoff to their heated feud although the finish is kinda silly. Jacobs' bladejob on the other hand, RIDICULOUS. Pretty damn high on the Muta Scale for sure. He had to keep wiping the blood out of his eyes.

- Tag match is all kinds of goodness & tons of fun. Tozawa is just oozing with charisma & personality. Great finishing sequence that wasn't overdone with a bunch of ridiculous shit & wasn't wrestled at 900 mph, so that made me a happy camper. Long match, but I certainly enjoyed it. (Y) Postmatch features the birth of Ronin, which was building all night. The crowd loves Swann!

- Oh fuck yeah, Hulk/Shingo was an absolute war. Damn near 30 minutes of two guys hitting each other with everything they possibly had & the crowd totally ate it up in the last several minutes. I loved everything they did on the outside. I can see some people saying it tapped into overkill but damn those nearfalls kept me on my toes & REALLY made me want Shingo to win it. That superplex into an emerald fusion combo was :mark: as well as the finish. This match skyrocketed into one of my all time DGUSA favorites.

- As DGUSA's first ever iPPV, this was a huge success and a pretty underrated show imo. Top to bottom a really fun card with a ridiculously good main event. *Hailsabin*, add this one to your list.​


----------



## Chismo

1.	Ophidian vs. UltraMantis Black

_Good opener, Ophidian was busting out some really cool and innovative moves, and the crowd was hot for UltraMantis. The finishing stretch was really good, but shit, they almost went into overkill, but luckily, they ended the match properly._

***


2.	LOSER LEAVES TOWN: The Throwbacks vs. Colt Cabana & Archibald Peck (aka Mixed Martial Archie)

_So entertaining, so colorful. The Throwbacks are such an awesome tag team, and what's even better – both guys are really good and underrated singles competitors. But Archie rules the world, seriously, that guy needs to be a sleeper WOTY on someone's list, I swear. He makes everything work. It's gonna be interesting between him and Angelosetti in 2013._

**3/4


3.	LADDER MATCH _(for Gran Akuma’s contract)_: Gran Akuma vs. Icarus

_Jesus, this one’s even better on the re-watch. It’s almost impossible to imagine they pulled off a ladder match like this in Chikara, it wasn’t whacky, it was all about business. Some really serious moves and spots right there. ICARUS dominates the world. Also, I’m not high on Akuma at all, but he was good here._

***3/4


4.	3-on-2 HANDICAP: The Batiri vs. Sara Del Rey & Saturyne

_While this mostly served as a showcase for Delirious and his agendas, it was also a nice little match, Sara and Saturyne were awesome here, especially Saturyne in paying her dues by getting her great piece of ass kicked._

**1/2


5.	LUCHA DE APUESTA _(mask vs. hair)_: Hallowicked vs. Tim Donst

_Good, heated, high octane grudge match, cool stuff. Donst’s character work was strong, and Hallowicked is such a lovable babyface, it made for an awesome dynamics. But I didn’t like the restart finish, because I hate restart finishes generally (is that a new match or what?). ChikaraSon was awesome on commentary._

***


6.	GEKIDO vs. Eddie Kingston, Soldier Ant, Green Ant & QuackSaw

_Well, it’s common sense that Chikara busts out good/great multi-man matches regularly now. This one felt big, the crowd was on fire, and the work was awesome. Quack returned, and shit got real there. This match also makes me miss 17._

***1/2


7.	*Campeonatos de Parejas*: F.I.S.T. (Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano) © vs. The Young Bucks

_A proper main event. The MOTN, this was really good. Two rudo teams trying to outcheat each others, very cool stuff. Every fall got enough time to develop some strong stories, and the third fall was very exciting, of course. Nick Jackson is the most hilarious wrestler on the planet when he does his “rock star” schtick/mockery._

***3/4


One of the best non-PWG shows in America this year. Chikara knows how to create some magic, trust me.​


----------



## mk92071

*Failure to Communicate - 10/27/12*

Ryan Taylor vs. Joey Ryan
***
Fun and fast 8 minute bout.

Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin
***3/4
Great balls to the walls action.

B-Boy and Famous B vs. The RockNES Monsters
**3/4
Solid match that started to get good down the stretch, but was way to sloppy.

Sami Callihan vs. Davey Richards
***1/2
Really really good with the exception of everything from the superplex to the next stretch muffler attempt which sucked. I'm glad the leg work came back into play.

Rich Swann vs. Roderick Strong
***
The control angle was slow and plodding but Swann was so good here.

Willie Mack vs. Brian Cage
***1/4
Good but I felt like it was missing something.

Kenny Omega and El Generico vs. The Young Bucks
****1/4
Jesus Christ. I can't put how amazing this was into words.

*PWG Championship*
Kevin Steen vs. Ricochet vs. Michael Elgin
***3/4
Fun 15 minute sprint with great three man spots.​


----------



## seabs

*Watched Failure To Communicate. Up and down show. Joey Ryan Taylor match was a really fun opener I thought. Take it out of a PWG environment and it probably would have sucked though. The hard cam spot was brilliant. Is it too late to ask for Steen and Excalibur to just ramble all over Xmas Dinner? Pleeeeeeeease.

Edwards/Elgin I fucking loved and I'm not even sure I can explain why. Maybe I was just feeling the JOY~!. Fuck knows but I thought it was a sleeper MOTYC and Indy MOTY. I'll try and explain my action for this sin in the MOTYC Thread.

RockNES tag started off fine but went too long and just ended up pretty bad by the end. Johnny Badtime needs to stick. RockNES's cute stuff doesn't really work with them working as heels. B-Boy is awful.

Callihan/Richards was what it was. Never got invested in it. Davey doing his ridiculous (this one was particularly ridiculous) pop up before 1, totally no sell, scream and try to look mean getting met with more jeers than cheers made it worthwhile.

Swann/Strong was really good. I love Rich Swann so much. Shame he didn't get to show off as much stuff as he could here and the eventual comeback was a bit weak, probably due to the injury. Strong just killing him ruled though and it's great to see Strong just killing flippy dudes again and not being a terrible irrelevant heel like he has been for years in ROH. 

Mack/Cage was whatever. Both guys had massive potential at some point that went nowhere. Mack got stale and never really stepped up and booking hasn't helped Cage. These 2 need to be facing Steen and Generico rather than each other.

Bucks tag was great. Duh.

Enjoyed the main event even if it was an anti climatic end to the show. Felt more like a DVD bonus match than the main event. Ricochet pretty much made it. Good match though.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Michael Elgin in a MOTYC?

I'm vexed.


----------



## Concrete

Seabs, don't try and stop the Elgin hate train. If you do the Russians win.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm in the mood to watch one of my ROH shows. Someone pick a show for me to watch. I can't choose. Legit been 10 minutes trying to decide:

Manhattan Mayhem
Nowhere To Run
New Frontiers
Death Before Dishonor III
Escape From New York
Better Than Our Best
Weekend of Champions: Night Two
Chi-Town Struggle
Unifed
Glory By Honor V: Night Two
Fifth Year Festival: Dayton
Fifth Year Festival: Finale
Fighting Spirit
Domination
Race to the Top Tournament: Night One
Race to the Top Tournament: Night Two
Caged Rage
Breakout

I have all of those to watch to do a re-review on. Help.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Better Than Our Best! Never disappointed me before


----------



## KingCrash

I'd start with Manhattan Mayhem myself.

*ROH - The Women Of Honor*


*4/26/03*
Alexis Laree vs. Persephone - *3/4

*6/28/03*
Alexis Laree vs. Sumie Sakai - *1/2

*11/28/03*
Allison Danger vs. Sarah Stock - DUD

*2/26/05*
Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. Tracy Brooks vs. Allison Danger - *1/2

*3/25/06*
Allison Danger vs. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. Mercedes Martinez - ***1/4

*3/31/06*
MsChif vs. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Rain - **3/4

*4/1/06*
Allison Danger, Daizee Haze & MsChif vs. Lacey, Rain & Cheerleader Melissa - **1/4

*6/3/06*
Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze - *3/4

*11/3/06*
Mercedes Martinez vs. Daizee Haze - *

*11/24/06*
Lacey vs. Nikki Roxx vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze - *1/2

1/26/07 - No Disqualification
Jimmy Jacobs, Brent Albright & Lacey vs. Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze - **3/4

*2/16/07*
Allison Danger & Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze & Alexa Thatcher - *

*2/17/07 - Philly Street Fight*
Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer, & Daizee Haze vs. Adam Pearce, Jimmy Jacobs, & Lacey - ***

*2/23/07*
Lacey vs. Daizee Haze - **

*2/24/07*
Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs. MsChif & Serena Deeb - **

*3/4/07*
Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs. Jetta & Eden Black - **

*3/30/07 - Anything Goes*
Jimmy Jacobs & Lacey vs. BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze - **3/4
*
4/27/07*
Lacey & Rain vs. Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger - **1/2

*5/11/07*
Daizee Haze vs. Nikki Roxx - *1/2

*5/12/07*
Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze - **1/4

*6/23/07*
Lacey & Rain vs Daizee Haze & MsChif - **

*8/10/07*
Lacey vs. Daizee Haze - **1/4

*8/11/07 - SHIMMER Title*
Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey - ***

*9/15/07*
Amazing Kong & Daizee Haze vs. Lacey & Sara Del Rey - ***1/2

*12/29/07*
Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey - **

*2/23/08 - SHIMMER Title*
Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze - **3/4

*4/19/08*
MsChif vs. Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Ashley Lane - **

*7/25/08*
Sara Del Rey vs. Jennifer Blake - *

*9/19/08*
Daizee Haze vs. Madison Eagles - *

*11/22/08 - SHIMMER Title*
Sara Del Rey vs. MsChif - **1/2

*5/8/10*
Sara Del Rey vs. Amazing Kong - **3/4

*12/18/10*
Sara Del Rey & Serena Deeb vs. Amazing Kong & Daizee Haze - **3/4

*4/2/11 - SHIMMER Tag Team Titles*
Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara - **3/4


The weakest compilation ROH has put out not because of the talent (though how many times can you see Del Rey vs. Haze) but because many of the matches were designed more as time-killers, squashes or buffers more then trying to have actual matches.​


----------



## Bubz

Oh man, not sure I could ever sit through all of that lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

Noted suggestions. Probably the best from each year, tbhayley.

Not surprised that the women's tag from Man Up was the best match on the set. I've often claimed that to be the best women's match in ROH history. It's too bad they never showcase women like how SHIMMER does. It's almost baffling that they didn't/don't.


----------



## KingCrash

Well they half-assed showcased them because some of those matched barely made 4 min. I think the Del Rey and Haze squashes from 08 maybe went 3 min. combined. Seems like all they did is get every women's match they've done, subtracted what's been on a comp before and boom - another dvd.


----------



## Obfuscation

Women of "Honor" my ass. It was like the WWE's women's scene only with capable workers. So many 3 minute filler matches instead of 10+ minute bouts. PWG showcased women better for those 3 months in 2008 + LaRae vs Von Eerie feud.


----------



## Lane

Did Christmas tonight. This was my haul

SMV Grab bags
NWA F1-Friday the 13th Part F1
C4-Stand Alone 2010
wXw-Broken Rulz VII
IWA Unlimited-Survival Mode
F1RST-The Warriors night 2
ICW-March 23, 2012 & 420 Classic

SMV
IWA East Coast-When 2 Worlds Collide
CHIKARA-Zelda The Great
wXw-Inside the Triangle
Brain Damage tribute show

Highspots
Jerry Lynn vs RVD six disc set
PWG-Failure to Communicate
PWX-What Doesnt Kill You Makes You Stronger 2
CZW-Night of Infamy 2012

ROH
Nigel vs Danielson comp
Glory by Honor XI

And Nigels doc


----------



## blink_41sum_182

I always open one present on Christmas Eve so I got Steen Wolf tonight. 

Also, everything on XWT is free leech until January 1st. Fuck yeah.


----------



## bigbuxxx

blink_41sum_182 said:


> Also, everything on XWT is free leech until January 1st. Fuck yeah.


thanks for the heads up. that is awesome


----------



## Chismo

Sheeesh, I really liked the FtC 3-Way main event, it was a well done triangle match, short and sweet. I'm actually really glad they didn't try to create something "epic" there, because they had to go after that fantastic Omega tag.

Merry Christmas to all, btw.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> Did Christmas tonight. This was my haul
> 
> SMV Grab bags
> NWA F1-Friday the 13th Part F1
> C4-Stand Alone 2010
> wXw-Broken Rulz VII
> IWA Unlimited-Survival Mode
> F1RST-The Warriors night 2
> ICW-March 23, 2012 & 420 Classic
> 
> SMV
> IWA East Coast-When 2 Worlds Collide
> CHIKARA-Zelda The Great
> wXw-Inside the Triangle
> Brain Damage tribute show
> 
> Highspots
> Jerry Lynn vs RVD six disc set
> PWG-Failure to Communicate
> PWX-What Doesnt Kill You Makes You Stronger 2
> CZW-Night of Infamy 2012
> 
> ROH
> Nigel vs Danielson comp
> Glory by Honor XI
> 
> And Nigels doc


Is that IWA East Coast show the one where Masada faces Matt Hardy? Let me know how that is. I'm contemplating buying that show, but nothing on the card stands out apart from Masada/Hardy


----------



## Lane

sXeMope said:


> Is that IWA East Coast show the one where Masada faces Matt Hardy? Let me know how that is. I'm contemplating buying that show, but nothing on the card stands out apart from Masada/Hardy


Yep, its the Hardy vs Masada show. Ill let you know if its worth a watch.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWG Seven 2010 Review:* 

Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson, and Ryan Taylor vs. Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime, and Candice LeRae: ***1/2

Brandon Bonham vs. Brian Cage: ***1/2

Chris Sabin vs. Akira Tozawa: ***

Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky: ****

Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong: *** 

*PWG World Championship match:* 
Davey Richards(c) vs. Chris Hero: ***3/4 (lol I bet people went crazy at 2010 because of this match and called it MOTY and said Davey is with no dobut the BITW)

*Three Way Guerilla Warfare match for the PWG World Tag Team Championship:* 
Peligro Abejas!(c) vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers: ****1/2+ (fuck this match was amazing and the crowd may be the hottest crowd I've seen in wrestling show)


----------



## Chismo

MASADA will kill poor Hardy.



EmbassyForever said:


> *PWG World Championship match:*
> Davey Richards(c) vs. Chris Hero: ***3/4 (lol I bet people went crazy at 2010 because of this match and called it MOTY and said Davey is with no dobut the BITW)


That is true, lol.


----------



## sXeMope

_*Dragon Gate USA: Enter The Dragon: First Anniversary Celebration*_


- *Cima vs Johnny Gargano*
- ***.5
- They start out with a talking spot, which leads to the match. Very good opener. Both are tremendous wrestlers, and they worked very well together. 

- *Adam Cole vs Arik Cannon vs Chuck Taylor vs Ricochet*
- ****
- Good match. Not a fan of Cannon from what I've seen of him, but they all did well in this match. Seemed kind of like a 'Get Your Shit In' kind of match, but I like those types of matches. 

- They show a Kamikaze promo, hyping a match vs the Chikara Sekigun, which I assume is later on this show (It's a bootleg, so I don't have a math listing), and Man, I miss Jon Moxley. I'm glad/proud to see him on WWETV, because I was a fan of his back when most wouldn't give him anything because he worked deathmatches. I just hope he can eventually do this style of character on TV after the whole Shield thing ends. 

- *Drake Younger vs Naruki Doi*
- ***.5
- I had low expectations, but I was pleasantly surprised. Drake held his own against Doi. Seemed Doi was as, if not more, over as Drake, which is weird considering how Philly fans are sometimes. 

- *Masaaki Mochizuki vs BxB Hulk*
- ****.5
- Both of these guys are tremendous wrestlers. Mochizuki is a beast. This match was great. The only thing that hurt it for me was the somewhat inconsistent selling. Post match stuff with Kamikaze made me miss Jon Moxley on the indies even more. 

- *Scott Reed (w/ a rat who's introduced as 'Nicole') vs Rich Swann*
- *
- Wasn't anything. Seemed like a filler match. Brodie Lee came out, and destroyed everyone, including the referee (who resembled the guy who refereed in UWA Hardcore), and the rat. 

- *Kamikaze USA vs Chikara Sekigun*
- ***
- I liked this, but I was getting tired at the time and my mind was on other things so I wonder if I could have enjoyed it more. No matter how many times I see Yoshino wrestle, I can never get used to his speed. It's unreal. 

- *Shingo vs Bryan Danielson*
- ****.5
- I've never been huge on Danielson or Shingo. I haven't seen a whole lot of them, but Danielson always seemed boring to me, but this match. Holy shit. It was amazing. After the match, Danielson joined World-1. Which would have been cool, if he didn't go back to WWE a month later. 



- They used a Madball song for the DVD menu. I like this. 

- This is the third DGUSA show I've seen. I have about 12 more that I've yet to watch altogether. But from what I've seen, they're consistently good. Every match on this card was great, except Reed/Swann, which was really used to do something with the Brodie Lee storyline. This show is sold out just about everywhere, so your only way to see it would probably be a​bootleg, or if they have it On Demand or something. But, it's totally worth seeing.


----------



## geraldinhio

EmbassyForever said:


> *PWG Seven 2010 Review:*
> 
> Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson, and Ryan Taylor vs. Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime, and Candice LeRae: ***1/2
> 
> Brandon Bonham vs. Brian Cage: ***1/2
> 
> Chris Sabin vs. Akira Tozawa: ***
> 
> Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky: ****
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong: ***
> 
> *PWG World Championship match:*
> Davey Richards(c) vs. Chris Hero: ***3/4 (lol I bet people went crazy at 2010 because of this match and called it MOTY and said Davey is with no dobut the BITW)
> 
> *Three Way Guerilla Warfare match for the PWG World Tag Team Championship:*
> Peligro Abejas!(c) vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers: ****1/2+ (fuck this match was amazing and the crowd may be the hottest crowd I've seen in wrestling show)


Absolutely adore this show. Easily one of PWG's best ever. I oddly miss Brandon Bonham. Agreed about the Hero/Richards match. Was this the match people were rating as high as ****1/2-3/4? I remember liking it but it being nothing special. But the main event :mark: These are the kind of matches that made me fall in love with PWG. Bat shit crazy is an understatement. How I miss Peligro abejas , hybrid dolphins and just crazy Paul London in PWG. His promos were pure and utter gold. Young Bucks are kings of these kinda matches.


----------



## mk92071

*Chasing the Dragon 2011 - 9/9/11*

The Scene vs. Remi Wilkins and Tripp Cassidy
*
Nothing offensively bad. Okay match. Really short.

Aaron Draven vs. Uhaa Nation 
*1/2
In a single squash match, Uhaa managed to get everyone on their feet and behind him. Greatest debut ever. I'm amazed how over he was by the end of the bout.

Jon Davis vs. Arik Cannon
***
I usually hate Pinkie Sanchez, but I liked his involvement in the match. Cannon and Davis looked strong throughout the match, and this was a good back and forth battle.

*6 Man Elimination*
Brodie Lee vs. Mike Sydal vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Sugar Dunkerton vs. Billy Roc vs. Flip Kendrick
***1/4
I liked the pre match angle and it made the match matter. A little sloppy here and there, but it was overall good. Consistent action despite the winner never really being in question.

Naruki Doi vs. Sami Callihan
***3/4
Awesome match. Great counters and nearfalls down the stretch.

Pinkie Sanchez vs. Louis Lyndon 
**1/4
Not a Pinkie fan. Don't dig him at all. Nasty finish to an otherwise okay match.

YAMATO and Masato Yoshino vs. Chuck Taylor and Johnny Gargano
***3/4
Despite the bizarre finish and possible legal man issue, really great match with some really exciting spots and nearfalls. 
*
Captain's Fall Match*
Ricochet, Akira Tozawa, and CIMA vs. PAC, Rich Swann, and AR Fox
****1/4
Awesome awesome DG 6 Man. Blood Warriors acted as a strong cohesive unit, but the faces worked together well also. Just a crazy match.​


----------



## bigbuxxx

EmbassyForever said:


> *Three Way Guerilla Warfare match for the PWG World Tag Team Championship:*
> Peligro Abejas!(c) vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers: ****1/2+ (fuck this match was amazing and the crowd may be the hottest crowd I've seen in wrestling show)


I d/l'ed PWG Sells Out Volume 3 yesterday which has this match and just knowing the Bucks, London, and Generico are in a GW match I am really looking forward to this despite never seeing the Cutlers wrestle. Working my way to that match though, another 10 or so to get there.

I've not really watched PWG events before but the past few days have watched a ton of PWG and got through all of the "Fear" event. PWG is insanely fun. I really like that they look like they have fun there and I love Steen/Hero on commentary. Some things stand out to me after that event. I like Strong way more than I thought I could. Future Shock sucks. I don't enjoy the Rockness Monsters either but maybe it's Future Shock's fault since they faced each other. I did like Johnny Goodtime's stuff though. Everything else is good or better, at least from that show. I've d/l'ed all events since "Fear" and intend on watching them before the next dvd is released .


----------



## Pappa Bacon

bigbuxxx said:


> I d/l'ed PWG Sells Out Volume 3 yesterday which has this match and just knowing the Bucks, London, and Generico are in a GW match I am really looking forward to this despite never seeing the Cutlers wrestle. Working my way to that match though, another 10 or so to get there.
> 
> I've not really watched PWG events before but the past few days have watched a ton of PWG and got through all of the "Fear" event. PWG is insanely fun. I really like that they look like they have fun there and I love Steen/Hero on commentary. Some things stand out to me after that event. I like Strong way more than I thought I could. Future Shock sucks. I don't enjoy the Rockness Monsters either but maybe it's Future Shock's fault since they faced each other. I did like Johnny Goodtime's stuff though. Everything else is good or better, at least from that show. I've d/l'ed all events since "Fear" and intend on watching them before the next dvd is released .



Just started watch PWG myself. Not a fan of Rockness as well but i really enjoyed the fighting taylor boys and their match at threemendus 3


Sent from my MB855 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lane

sXe.....dont get the IWA show.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> sXe.....dont get the IWA show.


Haha. Good to know. I may still get a bootleg copy for $3, or just download it if it ever shows up online. Really seems like IWA East Coast really went down the shitter. At one time, they were constantly putting on excellent, innovative shows (Especially Masters Of Pain), but it seems like they went to shit since they got kicked out of the SC Community Centre.

Speaking of shitty wrestling, I just bought
- XPW Baptized In Blood I & II
- Best Of Deathmatch Wrestling: American Ultraviolence
- Best Of Deathmatch Wrestling: Double Death
- Best Of Deathmatch Wrestling: West Coast Warfare

Wanted to see them for a long time. Total was just under $90, Including shipping, and the complete series of Married With Children (Feel free to laugh at me for spending close to $60 on the above mentioned DVDs). I've heard the Best Of DM's are decent, but the commentary is shit.


----------



## Lane

American Ultraviolence and Double Death are enjoyable. The IWA show had 4 ref bumps between 2 matches. Ugh.


----------



## RKing85

4 days off this weekend. Saturday though Tuesday. Going to get my indy dvd groove. Goal is 6 events. Couple DG USA, a PWG, and a ROH.


----------



## Obfuscation

EmbassyForever said:


> *PWG World Championship match:
> Davey Richards(c) vs. Chris Hero: ***3/4 (lol I bet people went crazy at 2010 because of this match and called it MOTY and said Davey is with no dobut the BITW)*


*

Oh man. I remember being furious Davey retained. In the minority, FTW!

That anger was nothing compared to when Davey stole the championship from Omega in his FIRST defense. Damn, I was one pissed fan of PWG.*


----------



## Scavo

*PWG Debut Show*

*6 Person Tag Team Match:*
Supa Badd, Charles Mercury, & Sara Del Rey vs. Ryan Drago, Top Gun Talwar, & Zokre: **1/4

*Singles Match:*
Chris Bosh vs. Excalibur: **1/2

*Tag Team Match:*
The Ballard Brothers vs. The Aerial Xpress: **1/2

*Singles Match:*
Super Dragon vs. M-Dogg 20: ***

*Singles Match:*
TARO vs. Babi Slymm: *1/2

*Tag Team Match:*
Mr. Excitement & Disco Machine vs. Hook Bombery & Apollo Khan: ***1/2

*6 Man Tag Team Match:*
Hardkore, Inc vs. The X-Foundation: ***

*Main Event:*
Frankie Kazarian vs. AJ Styles: ***3/4


Solid show, the main event was superb, and the commentary with Excalibur and Disco Machine was fucking *GOLD.* Lmao, such a boss Excalibur is. :lmao


----------



## Concrete

ROH HDNet Vol. 3

*Davey Richards vs. El Generico(8/8/09):***1/4*
_Hey, Davey as a heel here works nice._

*Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuiness(8/17/09):**3/4*
_If Black sold his arm after Nigel was destroying it the whole match maybe moments like the London Dungeon would have felt meaningful._

*Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries(8/24/09):***3/4*
_Strong and Aries doing their job and putting in a really good non-title match._

*The Briscoes vs. ANX(9/7/09):**1/2*
_There was a point after this that would enjoy ANX and it would be because of the Briscoes. But it was not at this point in time._

*Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black(9/7/09):****
_Not too shabby with Nigel's interfering actually helping a little in this match._

*DCFC vs. The Young Bucks(9/14/09):**1/4*
_I tend to forget YB as faces._

*Kevin Steen/El Generico vs. The Briscoes(9/14/09):***1/2*
_I wish these guys were actually able to go at it in PWG cause if anyone were to bring out the best in the Briscoes it would be Steenerico._

*Chris Hero/Davey Richards/Eddie Edwards vs. KENTA/Bryan Danielson/Roderick Strong(9/21/09):****1/4*
_This was balls to the wall action and with these six individuals it sure worked for me._

*Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King(10/19/09):***
_Two guys I am not interested in working a not so interesting match._

*ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson(10/19/09):***3/4*
_Both are now former champs for the two biggest promotions in America and lets be honest when you look at it you have to assume this match is good._

*Chris Hero vs. KENTA(10/12/09):*****
_Some may say Hero throws too many elbows, I can totally see why, but I am certainly not one of those people. Death blows everywhere._

OVERALL:I remember loving to watch ROH on HDNet. I was almost guaranteed a at least one good match a week and I didn't even have to drop a dime.On this DVD you have some pretty forgettable matches but that is outweighed in my opinion but some very good ones. I don't mind any DVD that gives me two stellar matches involving KENTA and Hero, Richards not being the Richards I see occasionally now, Aries with the strap, and Danielson at the time pretty close to when he would leave for the WWE. ROH seems to want to get these DVDs out of their hands so this is worth a pick up and it is either going to be on sale whenever ROH wants to run one again or it will be out of stock by then. One or the other.​


----------



## Corey

Thumbs up for more HDNet reviews. Vol. 3 is probably my favorite disc of the bunch & I actually love that Tyler/Nigel match, gave it *** 3/4. Slower paced but I'm a big fan. Aries/Strong, the 6 man, & Hero/KENTA are all **** in my books. Lookin forward to vol. 9 whenever I get to it...


----------



## Concrete

I might try and snag another volume when they go on sale again. That Black/Nigel match wasn't doing it for me. I didn't mind the pacing and honestly if Black sold the arm better that would have helped the match tremendously for me personally. But I couldn't really get into because he didn't. When he should have been a one armed man he was just going about it like he was getting armdrags instead of his arm being ripped off as he gets slammed to the ground. Usually it doesn't irk me that much when someone doesn't sell well but when Nigel does such a great job of working the arm and for it to seem moot its hard for me to buy into an arm submission that I could totally buy if I had at all felt like those moves had done any damage. Aries/Strong, the 6-man, and KENTA/Hero were all really good. I didn't think the 6-man would be as good as I thought it ended up being. First time I had watched a match involving the American Wolves in awhile and I remembered why I enjoyed them so much when they were together as they hit the powerbomb-lungblower while one was in a triangle by Danielson.


----------



## Corey

Been a while since I saw the match so I don't really remember how he sold the armwork. We'll see in the future if it holds up. Not sure which ones you already have but I'd definitely recommend Volumes 1, 2, and 4 as well. Reviews of mine can be found at http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10548467-post3607.html , http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10599814-post3824.html , and http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11757310-post6255.html .


----------



## Concrete

Thanks for the recommendations. Now I feel like I should have grabbed Vol.1 and 2 while they were on sale recently. Oh well I guess. They'll go on sale again as long as they are in stock. I remember watching that 4-way on Vol.1 when it was on TV and enjoying the crap out of it.


----------



## Obfuscation

I hated ROH on HDNet at first. Due to the always dead crowd. I now regret not watching when I should have. It still produced good matches weekly & the roster was deeper than it is today. Honestly, it's no different from today than it was then in regards to lame crowds. So what changed? idk.

Maybe I'll look up every El Generico & Tyler Black match for the fun of it.


----------



## ceeder

k I'm about to watch BOLA '12. I hadn't taken the plastic off the two DVDs since I got them a month ago, although I've watched 4 or 5 of the matches separately already.

Will give my thoughts around 6 in the morning. Lots of rum and coke next to me, too.


----------



## Obfuscation

^(Y)

Adam Cole SWAG. Lets hope you enjoy his match vs Sami too. 

So, fun time city. On my pursuit to rewatch all of my ROH collection I managed to nab some more from my brother. Adding:

Stalemate
Survival of the Fittest 2005
JOE VS KOBASHI
Honor Reclaims Boston
Manhattan Mayhem II (_one of the best shows ever, imo_ :mark

I'll probably watch in order. Never seen the first two yet. Dying to see Aries vs Gibson I. Knowing myself I'll probably leap on over and watch Joe vs Kobashi again b/c it's like the coolest fucking match ever. Fitting too with Kobashi entering retirement.


----------



## Scavo

*PWG Badass Mother 3000 Tournament, Night 1*

*BAM Tournament First Round Matches*:

Super Dragon vs. Hook Bombery: ******

Colt Cabana vs. M-Dogg 20: ***

Joey Ryan vs. Scorpio Sky: ***

Adam Pearce vs. Disco Machine: **

Frankie Kazarian vs. Scott Lost: ***1/2

B-Boy vs. Tony Kozina: ***

NOSAWA vs. TARO: *

Christopher Daniels vs. Hardkore Kidd: ***1/2



*PWG Badass Mother 3000 Tournament, Night 2*

*BAM Tournament Quarter Final Matches*:

Frankie Kazarian vs. Lil' Cholo: **1/2

Christopher Daniels vs. NOSAWA: ***

Joey Ryan vs. Adam Pearce: ***1/2

Super Dragon vs. Colt Cabana: ***1/2

*Tag Team Match*:
Hardkore Inc vs. Hook Bombery & Apollo Khan: **

*BAM Tournament Semi Final Matches*:
Frankie Kazarian vs. Christopher Daniels: ***

Joey Ryan vs. Super Dragon: ***1/2
*
6 Man Tag Team Match*:
Disco Machine, M-Dogg 20 & Scorpio Sky vs. Tony Kozina, Scott Lost & TARO: *1/2

*BAM Tournament Final to Crown The 1st Ever PWG World Champion*:
Frankie Kazarian vs. Joey Ryan: ***1/4


----------



## Concrete

EVOLVE 2

*Brad Allen vs. Chris Dickenson:***
_Pretty bland opener but it didn’t put me off or anything I suppose. _

*Gran Akuma vs. Brodie Lee:**1/4*
_With how Lee would eventually be pushed in DGUSA I expected this to get him over as a monster. It actually happened to get Akuma over more as this monster killer._

*Aeroform vs. Up in Smoke:**1/2*
_Short, and full of action._

*Kenn Doane vs. Caleb Konley:*1/2*
_I don’t know if I have ever seen a good Doane match. I don’t know if I’ve seen an average Doane match. Maybe one day I will find one but I doubt it._

*Kyle O’Reilly vs. Hallowicked:**1/2*
_Pretty decent._

*Ricochet vs. Chuck Taylor:***1/4*
_Skinny Ricochet, you look so funny. These guys worked so well together which should come as no surprise. Interesting to see two guys who would become a large part of DGUSA/EVOLVE in the future in this environment._

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bobby Fish:***3/4*
_I enjoyed the shit out of this. Claudio is too damn good. WWE clearly has a valuable asset in him. Fish is no slouch and has some legitimate strikes which isn’t surprising given his MMA background._
-Chuck Taylor comes out and says “I just beat 150lb black kid. I’ll admit not very impressive.” I don’t usually include stuff like that in a review but…that was awesome.

*WSU WORLD TITLE MATCH
Mercedes Martinez vs. Sumie Sakai:***
_I’ve been told this match is absolutely TERRIBLE. I didn’t see that. Not good or anything but not bad._

*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Johnny Gargano::****
_Gargano showing flashes of why he would become the face of DGUSA. _

*Mike Quackenbush/Jigsaw vs. The Colony vs. The Osirian Portal vs. Hallowicked/Frightmare(Four Way Elimination Match):***1/2*
_This is pure craziness to start. Guys are flying all over the place and its joy for all. Once the first team was eliminated would inevitably slow down but never quite get to the craziness of the start._

*Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka:****1/4*
_Wasn’t sure how much I would enjoy this after hearing that it was 30 minutes with mostly mat based wrestling. The fact Hero was in it set me at ease though. Damn Hero is good. Yesterday I watched him in a strike heavy match against KENTA which I thought was great and now I’ve watched a mat based clinic that was even a little bit better. Supreme mat based wrestling on display with Hero working the arm for a large part of the match and Hidaka working the leg. There would be strikes coming in at the end but since I love Hero’s deathly elbows it felt right._

OVERALL: This show was basically how I like my shows to be structured. The main event feeling important with solid matches filling the rest of the card. Some of the undercard may have been skippable but a lot of it consisted of short matches that were to the point and didn’t really kill anyone’s enjoyment of things (besides Doane). The two best matches on this show come from the Kings of Wrestling and it will be amazing to see where they are three years from now. It’s also interesting to watch these DVDs that are only about two or three years old yet a lot has changed. One wrestler from the bottom of the card, middlecard, and the uppercard are in the WWE, three of them are in ROH, and another three are a major part of DGUSA/EVOLVE now with one being the main champion. Right now Highspots and DGUSA are running sales so now would be a perfect time to pick this one up.​


----------



## smitlick

My Gabe Promotions Grab Bag came today... Completely forgot i bought it

RF Video Shoot w/Debra McMichael
FIP Payback
ROH Reborn Stage One
Dragon Gate The Best of WrestleJam Vol 1


*Chikara - King of Trios 2012 Night 3*

1. Team Sendai Girls vs Team ROH
***1/2

2. The Spectral Envoy vs F.I.S.T.
***1/4

3. Ophidian vs Saturyne
**1/2

*4. Tag Team Gauntlet*
Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier vs The Colony vs The Devastation Corporation vs Simon & Garfunkel vs Jolly Roger & Lance Steel vs Johnny Miyagi & Ralph Macchio Jr vs Demolition vs The Warlord & The Barbarian vs The 1-2-3 Kid & Marty Jannetty vs Los Ice Creams
N/R

5. Darkness Crabtree, Colt Cabana, Johnel Sanders & Swamp Monster vs 3.0, Ebessan & Takoyakida
FANTASTIC

6. Manami Toyota & Kaori Yoneyama vs Commando Bolshoi & Tsubasa Kuragaki
***1/2

7. Jigsaw vs Tadasuke
**3/4

8. The Spectral Envoy vs Team ROH
****1/4​


----------



## Concrete

Anyone know if CLASSIC JAPANESE WRESTLING DVDs from Highspots are any good?


----------



## blink_41sum_182

PWG is my favorite company and I heard this is THE PWG show so I had high expectations

*PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres*

9-Man 3-Way Tag Team Match
1. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) & Charles Mercury vs. Los Luchas (Phoenix Star & Zokre) & Malachi Jackson vs. Johnny Goodtime, Shane Haste, & Jerome " LTP" Robinson - *** 1/2

Singles 
2. Candice LeRae vs. Christina Von Eerie - ** 1/2

Singles Match 
3. Human Tornado vs. Scott Lost - ***

Singles Match 
4. Karl "Machine Gun" Anderson vs. Roderick Strong - ***

Singles Match 
5. Naruki Doi vs. Joey Ryan - ** 1/2

Singles Match 
6. El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi - ****

6-Man Tag Team Match 
7. Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. CIMA & Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley) - ****

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match 
8. Chris Hero (Champion) vs. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson (Challenger) - **** 1/2


Half the show was average but the opener was great with some moves I've never even seen and the last 3 matches were all great. The main event is probably the best really long match I've ever seen. It never felt like it slowed down. 

With the hype, I expected every match to rule and they didn't, but it's still an awesome show. 

9/10


----------



## FITZ

enlightenedone9 said:


> Anyone know if CLASSIC JAPANESE WRESTLING DVDs from Highspots are any good?


The matches are good and the production is fine for the most part. IVP videos is still the better option if you're looking to buy some puro though.


----------



## Corey

enlightenedone9 said:


> Anyone know if CLASSIC JAPANESE WRESTLING DVDs from Highspots are any good?


Great collections but you'll save money if you go through IVP. It took me a little digging but I realized all the Classic Japanese Wrestling DVDs are just a giant collection of all the All Japan Classics discs that both IVP and Highspots sell. I own Volume 5 personally and there's definitely some stinkers on there but also a fantastic Flair/Tsuruta match. Haven't gotten through all of it.


----------



## Concrete

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Great collections but you'll save money if you go through IVP. It took me a little digging but I realized all the Classic Japanese Wrestling DVDs are just a giant collection of all the All Japan Classics discs that both IVP and Highspots sell. I own Volume 5 personally and there's definitely some stinkers on there but also a fantastic Flair/Tsuruta match. Haven't gotten through all of it.


Glad to hear they're no total rip offs. I figured I could find the stuff on IVP but I wasn't quite sure how much digging I wanted to do. I'm still not sure to be honest but I think I'll just go through IVP and see what I can grab.


----------



## Scavo

*PWG Are You Adequately Prepared To Rock?!*
*
6 Man Tag Team Match*:
Mr. Excitement., Phoenix Star & TARO vs. Top Gun Talwar, Lil' Cholo & Zokre: **1/2

*Tag Team Match*:
Team Chismo (Disco Machine & Excalibur) vs. Chris Bosh & Quicksilver: ***
*
Singles Match*:
Scorpio Sky vs. Hook Bombery: ***

*Tag Team Match*:
Super Dragon & B-Boy vs. The Briscoes: ***1/2

*Singles Match*:
Pinoy Boy (aka TJ Perkins) vs. Vito Thomaselli: **1/2

*Tag Team Match*:
The X Foundation (Scott Lost & Billy Kim) vs. The Ballard Brothers: ***
*
Singles Match*:
Joey Ryan vs. Adam Pearce: ***
*
PWG World Title 3 Way Main Event*:
Frankie Kazarian*©* vs. Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles: ******


Very good show, the main event was excellent and well wrestled, as you'd expect. The rest was good too, and Adam Pearce is some SWAG, man. Thumbs up show, just like the first 3 shows before this one. PWG thus far rocks, especially the golden, lolwut commentary provided by Team Chismo. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

Hard to believe PWG got even stronger as the years went by. It's always been an stellar promotion, imo, for what it's worth. Miss a lot of those workers from the day. Scott Lost, Excalibur actually in the ring, Quicksilver, & my man, Chris Bosh. The STAPLES of the company back in the day. Hard to believe none work the shows anymore. Not even Joey now. It's always funny how things change and you tend to not notice it until you look back. I still don't know what happened to Human Tornado. 

Best show with the original goofy commentary is Free Admission (Just Kidding). At least for one match. I laugh every single time. Nothing funnier than Excalibur & Disco crapping all over their matches.


----------



## FITZ

Best early PWG moment is when the camera man cuts away from the ring in the middle of the match and shows a guy that fell through his chair. The reaction from Excalibur and Disco Machine was hilarious. I'm also a fan of the Mexican Lucha Drinking game. Some day I hope to actually have a chance to play it. Another early PWG thing that brings me great joy is when Excalibur and Disco Machine act like they're doing live commentary during they're match. 

While the commentary is funny it usually has nothing to do with the match and I don't really enjoy a lot of the early shows from PWG though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wasn't that Uncanny X-Mas during Super Dragon vs Jonny Storm? Think it was.

The LIVE commentary :lmao

They are doing it live as they wrestle. Also LIVE. Or they spout off about having clones in addition to great wrestling. It's so goofy. I do enjoy the current, more legit commentary they have. Excalibur is still hilarious and the discussion is often focused on the match. Best of both worlds.


----------



## sXeMope

ROH is having a sale on compilations. 20% off, 35% If you're a member of their ringside service, or whatever they call it. Just picked up...
Kevin Steen: Descent Into Madness, Japan's Finest, Kevin Steen: Ascension To The Top, and From Love To Hate: The Jimmy Jacobs Story


----------



## Bubz

Ahhh, PWG commentary! It is indeed glorious.


----------



## Obfuscation

PWG commentary or Chikara commentary. Sometimes I not sure which brings the goods more. I'll rank them evenly. Much like how I do already with every other aspect of the companies.


----------



## THECHAMPION

God I hate that Danielson/Hero match that every one loves.

Hero was terrible when all he did was throw elbows.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hero throws dem elbows like how Nigel threw dem lariats.

Never bothered me.


----------



## Corey

I love Hero & his elbows but Jesus Christ there's been some matches where that's been his entire offense and it's awful. vs. Kenny Omega from HDNet for example. Ridiculous. Plus the match with Davey from Only The Strong Survive. So much overkill and ridiculous nearfalls from constant elbows.


----------



## Obfuscation

One could say it was...egregious? Oh yeah.

idk. Like I said, I don't recall any specific times where I minded it. Never saw the match vs Davey so there we go.


----------



## bme

Best PWG commentary has to be for Richards/Dragon vs Evans/Strong at Hollywood Globetrotters.

"Davey showin the crowd some leg"



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Plus the match with Davey from Only The Strong Survive. So much overkill and ridiculous nearfalls from constant elbows.


First match for Richards since losing to Strong at Final Battle and still suffering from a concussion.
The amount of Rolling Elbows Hero hits him with and he still kicked out :no:.


----------



## RKing85

Not sure if mentioned but rfvideo with a 40% off deal right now.

If I didn't have a million dvd's on my to watch list, I'd be taking advantage of this. But i still got plenty to watch from my Black Friday shopping.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Steel City Clash

*Delirious vs. Sterling James Keenan - * 1/2

Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Erick Stevens & Matt Cross - ** 1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush - *** 3/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Brent Albright - ** 3/4

*Falls Count Anywhere
*Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee vs. Tyler Black & Necro Butcher - ** 1/2

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ***

*Dream Partner Tag Team Match
*KENTA & El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards - *** 1/4


*Overall: 6.5/10

*- Danielson/Quack is pure wrestling bliss. Phenomenal in-ring storytelling, excellent matwork, and GREAT selling. Really, really enjoyable match that could've been something special had it gotten more time. MOTN by far.

- Thought the 3-way was a lot of fun. I loved Claudio's Very European gimmick & his constant need to avoid Albright was good. Lynn had a slew of nice spots & the ending was clever.

- Aries/Strong was a disappointment for me. I liked what they were going for in Aries avoiding all chops and backbreakers in the first half of the match, but if you take those two things away from Roddy he's a pretty bland and average wrestler. It was pretty weird. When he finally hit a chop it was more enjoyable but still nowhere near what either guy is capable of. Finish kinda sucked too. B-show effort I felt like, but it had its fun moments.

- Main event was pretty good but nothing memorable. The KENTA/Davey exchanges were a little ridiculous on the intensity level. Serious question, has KENTA's moveset ever changed? He was doing the exact same things that he was back in '05 when he debuted in ROH. Kinda gets old when you see a handful of matches from the guy. Nigel took that Go 2 Sleep like a total champ though.​


----------



## EmbassyForever

Jushin Liger vs John Morrision annouced for PWS' Mania-Weekend show.


----------



## Concrete

Just going attempt to keep people up to date with 2CW regardless if you want to know. 

The top two matches,which were announced in Watertown,NY this past November, are Sami Callihan vs. Matt Hardy and Eddie Edwards vs. John Morrison is something I've already said before. There are 4 details that 2CW has revealed relatively recently as well:

-Former 2CW Heavyweight and Tag Team Champion Jimmy "Jam" Olsen will be providing color commentary for the event
-Colt Cabana will be wrestling on the show
-"The Godfather of 2CW"(their name not mine)Spike Dudley will be appearing
-The event looks like it will be broadcast on UStream live on 4/20/13 for $9.99

In other 2CW news, the main event for the Feb. 15 show will be Spike Dudley/Isys Ephex vs. Kevin Steen/Jason Axe and the main event for the Feb. 16 show will be Masada vs. Spike Dudley. SSB vs. Callihan/Swann will take place in partner swap matches those events and Rachel Summerlyn will also be wrestling on these shows. Last bit of 2CW is in regards to the PWHF show taking place 5/17/13. Terry Funk will be at that show.


----------



## Certified G

Masada vs Spike Dudley? Awesome! I hope Masada absolutely destroys Spike.


----------



## RKing85

DG USA: Mercury Rising 2011
4-2-2011
Atlanta, Georgia

Moxley/Cannon **
6-Man Elimination **1/2
Yoshino/Callihan ***
PAC/Tozawa ***3/4
YAMATO/Aries ****
6-Man Tag ****

Crazy to think that the main event was 4 stars and it was still one of the weaker Wrestlemania weekend Dragon Gate 6 man tags. The first half of the show was fine, but it really picked up in the second half with back to back to back very good matches. And for the record, Stalker Ichikawa is awesome.


----------



## Concrete

The Corre said:


> Masada vs Spike Dudley? Awesome! I hope Masada absolutely destroys Spike.


Looks like Spike has a death wish since coming back to 2CW last month against Steen. I expect more of the same with him against Masada.


----------



## Scavo

*PWG An Inch Longer Than Average*
*
6 Man Tag Team Match*:
The Ballard Brothers & Top Gun Talwar vs. TJ Perkins, Chris Bosh & Lil' Cholo: ***

*Singles Match*:
M-Dogg 20 vs. Jardi Frantz: ***1/2

*Tag Team Match*:
Team Chismo (Disco Machine & Excalibur) vs. The X Foundation (Scott Lost & Billy Kim): **1/2

*1st Ever Guerrilla Warfare*:
Super Dragon vs. Joey Ryan: *****3/4*
*
Singles Match*:
Adam Pearce vs. Colt Cabana: ***
*
Singles Match*:
Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk: *** 
*
PWG World Title Main Event*:
Frankie Kazarian*©* vs. Bryan Danielson: ******


Absolutely great show from top to bottom, just look at the ratings, only one match slightly under 3 stars. No commentary on this show, but still great lol. Biggest surprise: match #2. What a match between someone I never expected it from. Guerrila Warfare was fucking sick too. Main Even was brillantly wrestled match, and a master-piece of tehnical wrestling. Kudos.

A+ for the show!


----------



## smitlick

*Shine 3*

1. Sienna Duvall vs Santana
*1/2
Too short to be good or bad....

2. Kimberly vs Leva Bates
**

3. Tracy Taylor & Su Yung vs Gabby Gilbert & Luscious Latasha
*

4. Taylor Made vs Greek Barbie
**1/4

5. Mercedes Martinez vs Jayme Jameson
**1/2

6. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim
**3/4

7. Allysin Kay vs Christina Von Eerie
**3/4

8. Jazz vs Rain
***1/2​


----------



## Obfuscation

EmbassyForever said:


> Jushin Liger vs John Morrision annouced for PWS' Mania-Weekend show.


UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## smitlick

Have a few DVDs on eBay at the moment

RF Video Year In Review Best of 2004 Vol 1 (Roderick Strong, Masato Tanaka, Spanky, Ikuto Hidaka & more)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17096246...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

RF Video Ringside Rumbles Vol 1 (Amazing Red, AJ Styles, Chris Candido, Matt Striker, CM Punk & more)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17096359...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

AIW Girls Night Out 6 (Mia Yim vs Allysin Kay)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/170965415610?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

MCW Fight Like A Girl (Madison Eagles, Shazza McKenzie, Tenille Tayla, Kellie Skater & more)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17096551...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

St. Louis Anarchy Tigers Blood & the Art of Winning (Features Arik Cannon, ACH, Akira Tozawa & more)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17096626...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

NSPW Kickoff 2012 (Finlay vs Marko Estrada, Kevin Steen vs Matt Falco)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17096684...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

ACW Delusions of our Childish Days (El Generico vs Robert Evans)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17096684...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

RF Video Shoot with Debra Marshall
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17096685...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1342wt_1186


Anyone that mentions they are from here will get a free DVD sent with their order


----------



## ceeder

Don't ask me why, but I watched Final Battle 2011 tonight with a couple of buddies. Third time for me or something like that. Man, that WGTT/Briscoes match... I want all four of those fucking idiots to vanish. Can't stand them. Needed to post that. Oh, and Corino bumps so freaking hard it's silly.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, it's fucking terrible. Shelton is out. If only Mark & Haas would follow him. I'm not against Jay going the singles route. He's pretty good in that capacity. At least he was years ago for me.


----------



## ceeder

Worst part of it?

"THIS... is your CO maaaaaiiiin event..."

Fuck me. fpalm


----------



## Obfuscation

You know what made it WORSE? That Davey vs Eddie III was the other main event. And not much better. (better by comparison, but still such a horrible double main event for Final Battle)

maybe you liked Davey vs Eddie, but personally I didn't.


----------



## Bubz

That Davey/Eddie match actually genuinely disgusted me.


----------



## Chismo

It was a gymfest. Final Battle '11 is the pinnacle of Cornette's booking.


----------



## Obfuscation

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem II*

1) Erick Stevens & Matt Cross vs Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw ~ ***1/4


2) Jimmy Jacobs vs Mitch Franklin ~ *


3) Hangmen3 _(Adam Pearce, BJ Whitmer, & Brent Albright)_ vs Nigel McGuinness, Delirious, & Pelle Primeau ~ **3/4


4) Davey Richards vs PAC ~ ***


5) *Three Way Match*
Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong vs Jack Evans ~ ***1/2


6) Ruckus vs Eddie Edwards ~ *1/2


7) Chris Hero vs Claudio Castagnoli ~ ***


8) *ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima(c) vs Bryan Danielson ~ ****3/4


9) *ROH Tag Team Championship* - *Two out of Three Falls*
Briscoe Brothers vs El Generico & Kevin Steen ~ ****​

Remains as a GREAT ROH show. Fitting to take on the name of one of the most iconic shows in the original Manhattan Mayhem. These crowds in NYC were so jacked for the action. Was I the only one who didn't notice the crowd was "dead" for Davey vs PAC? I recall a reaction...

Danielson is the toughest man alive. Generico & Steen bring out the best and remove the general shitty aspects of the Briscoes. Bless them.


----------



## smitlick

*Shine 4*

1. Rhia O'Reilly vs Su Yung
*1/2

2. Brandi Wine vs Kimberly
*3/4

3. Kellie Skater vs Reby Sky
**3/4

4. Rain vs Christina Von Eerie
***

5. Made In Sin vs Shazza McKenzie & Davina Rose
**3/4

6. Mercedes Martinez vs Santana
**1/2

7. Jessicka Havok vs Leva Bates
**3/4

*8. Shimmer Title*
Saraya Knight vs Jazz
***1/4​


----------



## Groovemachine

El Generico & Samurai Del Sol vs the Super Smash Bros. - Evolve 18 - ***3/4

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xw...ol-vs-super-smash-brothers_sport#.UOBVqqyulrG

Great little sprint, shame about the dead crowd and the slightly botched finish. SSB looked fab, here's hoping they get more Evolve/DGUSA dates. Anyone else think Generico was kind of heeling it up at times? He had a tinge of cockiness to him in this match, and bent the rules a few times, like tying up Player Uno in the ropes when Generico was the illegal man. Not used to seeing that sort of stuff from him, it was quite refreshing actually.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Redemption*

1. Dustin Rayz vs Rich Swann
**

2. Latin Dragon vs Mr. Tofiga
N/R

3. Irish Airborne vs Greg Excellent & Shane Strickland
**1/4

4. Devon Moore vs Alex Colon
**1/4

*5. CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Joe Gacy vs MASADA
***

*6. CZW Tag Titles*
Rory Mondo & Ron Mathis vs Danny Havoc & tHURTeen
**1/2

7. DJ Hyde vs Matt Tremont
***1/2​
Dragon Gate The Best of WrestleJam Vol 1
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170967179718#ht_500wt_1203

ROH Reborn Stage One
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170967183661#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## Corey

Why you would put yourself through the torture that is Final Battle 2011 on 3 OCCASIONS is beyond me. I hate the double "main event" with a burning passion. Briscoes/WGTT features the worst booking I've seriously ever seen. I essentially gave up on ROH after seeing that shit.


----------



## bme

Still smh at Steenrico losing to the Briscoes in two title matches straight, if there was a team that deserved to get a fall on the Briscoes it was them.
Why'd they give that honor to Strong/Romero on the bonus match of a ppv.


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Why you would put yourself through the torture that is Final Battle 2011 on 3 OCCASIONS is beyond me. I hate the double "main event" with a burning passion. Briscoes/WGTT features the worst booking I've seriously ever seen. I essentially gave up on ROH after seeing that shit.


I thought that tag match was hilarious. I don't think the double turn was even planned, it was just the fans being sick of all the shit with WGTT. Haas played it up and acted like a heel but I've read posts from here explaining how it wasn't planned. Shelton was gone and returned from the match with an injury, that's a face comeback. 

I hated the match when I was there live but also had fun shitting all over WGTT and the show in general. I was frustrated with ROH and it was a good way to let off some steam.


----------



## Corey

TaylorFitz said:


> I thought that tag match was hilarious. I don't think the double turn was even planned, it was just the fans being sick of all the shit with WGTT. Haas played it up and acted like a heel but I've read posts from here explaining how it wasn't planned. Shelton was gone and returned from the match with an injury, that's a face comeback.
> 
> I hated the match when I was there live but also had fun shitting all over WGTT and the show in general. I was frustrated with ROH and it was a good way to let off some steam.


I know the Shelton thing was meant as a face comeback, but why would you have your faces beat the shit out of the heels before the match starts and ring the bell 10 minutes into the beatdown? Not to mention the random inclusion of a 2x4...


----------



## ceeder

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Why you would put yourself through the torture that is Final Battle 2011 on 3 OCCASIONS is beyond me. I hate the double "main event" with a burning passion. Briscoes/WGTT features the worst booking I've seriously ever seen. I essentially gave up on ROH after seeing that shit.


Well, I watched it live, then from a download, and we wanted to watch Steen/Corino and Roddy/Hero anyways.

Worst double main event ever for an ROH big show, no doubt about it.


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I know the Shelton thing was meant as a face comeback, but why would you have your faces beat the shit out of the heels before the match starts and ring the bell 10 minutes into the beatdown? Not to mention the random inclusion of a 2x4...


It was bad booking without a doubt. 

Honestly it's kind of crazy how the New York crowd pretty much dictates the booking. They turned the Briscoes heel in the first place and then they turned them face again.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I've seen every PWG show since 09. But I've never actually seen a full show from before 09.

I'm thinking of grabbing 1 or 2 while PWG has their sale going.

Anyone have a few suggestions.

Especially if there's a really good Steen/Danielson match on one.


----------



## RKing85

ROH Showdown in the Sun Night 1

Briscoes/Nicholls and Haste **3/4
Cole/Pearce **
ANX/Young Bucks **1/2
Lethal/O'Reilly **3/4
WGTT/Coleman and Alexander ***
Storm/Bennett ***1/4
Generico/Steen ****1/4
Richards/Edwards/Strong ***1/2

Solid effort from ROH. No surprize really. The first half was just ok, but the second half was really strong. "You still got it" is one of the most overused chants in my opinion, but they were certainly warranted for Lance Storm on this show. I think it's impossible for Steen and Generico to not be awesome. Some of their matches are less awesome than others, but they are all outstanding. The main event was good, but nothing that you haven't seen before.


----------



## Obfuscation

bme said:


> Still smh at Steenrico losing to the Briscoes in two title matches straight, if there was a team that deserved to get a fall on the Briscoes it was them.
> Why'd they give that honor to Strong/Romero on the bonus match of a ppv.


I didn't understand it either. I went into both events _(Caged Rage & MM II)_ thinking Generico & Steen had a good chance at getting a fall on their side or winning the championships in the cage. No go. While Briscoes won every match during that series pardon the Death Before Dishonor sweep, it still ruled. The booking for NRC left a lot to be desired. Maybe b/c NRC was originally being groomed for the gold considering the AOTF win come Final Battle would only last a few shows.

-------------

*ROH Honor Reclaims Boston*

1) Nigel McGuinness vs John Walters ~ ***1/2


2) Daizee Haze vs Mercedes Martinez ~ **


3) Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero ~ ***


4) Matt Sydal vs Claudio Castagnoli ~ ***1/2


5) *Relaxed Rules*
Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs Steve Corino & The Briscoe Brothers ~ ***3/4


6) Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Rave ~ ***


7) *ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson(c) vs Delirious ~ ****


8) Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs KENTA & Davey Richards ~ ***3/4​

Best post GBH V Night 2 show till Final Battle? I'm sure that is a lock. Maybe International Challenge gives it a run for its money. Great show.

~ Perhaps the best opener of 2006 for ROH. Total surprise. Walters looked good and got put over well for the majority. If only they gave him a comeback at the end. It could have been even better. Finish fell a touch flat when Walters kicked out of the jawbreaker lariat only to be hit with another lariat, followed by a lackluster nearfall ---> second Tower of London to finish it. I wanted more. I suppose it being an opener was the logic there. Walters should have returned. Instead years later we get Chad Collyer back. Why?

~ Women's was short...but sweet. Less than 5 minutes the quality dames gave me something I really got behind. Big win for Martinez. Odd it lead to nothing. Solid little match.

~ Daniels vs Hero was about as bad as it could have been. Which means it was still at it's worst a nice competetive & solid match. No complaints yet again. It could have been better, but Hero's work in ROH during 2006 wasn't nearly up to the level he could always give. Pardon his debut match vs Danielson.

~ Classic Claudio + junior heavyweight formula = awesome match. vs Sydal was no exception. It helps when the high flying talent that is working vs Claudio is really good all on their own. MOTN so far and it was the shortest match involving the men yet. Those guys didn't need 11 minutes to make anything special. OWNS.

~ Oh yeah, I was digging the 6 man. It surprised me with it's makeshift indie fusion of incorporating the southern style + heated feud brawling. It had the less than common TWO FIP segments. First Whitmer was worked over, faces regain a bit of control, Homicide loses focus on the match due to his hatred for Corino, eventually the next segment was Homicide being the beaten down chump. JOE~! finally gets the hot tag and things get stiff. Really, really well done formula here. Replace the traditional southern style "face domination" in the early portion with face domination during a 5 minute brawl on the floor and there you go. Quite the surprise. Granted I walked in expecting a good match.

~ Colt vs Rave kept the old school vibe rolling with their match. It was simple. That of which was why I enjoyed it so much. Both have that flavor in which I could see rolling in some promotion from the 80's or possibly 90's in Smoky Mountain Wrestling. Cabana the fun loving face & Rave rocking the STALLING HEEL work. I was digging it. One aspect of the match left me puzzled. Rave got the advantage on Cabana having hitting him in the throat with a...wait for it...TOWEL. Not even in comedic fashion. Colt sold it as if it was damaging too. I've seen some wacky things in wrestling; that goes right on up there. DAT TOWEL ATTACK.

~ Danielson vs Delirious III - yet another great match. Not nearly on par with their match at Ring of Homicide. Doesn't have any negative outlook on this bout. Delirious's comeback was great. He had some brilliant callbacks from the previous matches & Danielson's counter to sneak out another win was sweet. Survivor Series '96 style in fashion of Austin vs Hart. Shame about the crowd oddly dying during this one. Regardless, it rocked. Danielson's title reign was nuts. I don't think he had a match that was lower than ****.

~ Main event was pretty great - if you enjoy the style. Working the tag was able to keep KENTA a bit more fresh than usual. Lots of STRIKES in this. Shocker? Of course not. Aries & Strong being such a fluid team help keep this grounded and it didn't go over the top. Flies on by for 24 minutes. I had fun. Crowd ate it up too. Fitting end to a major sleeper of a show. Out of nowhere with all of the underwhelming ROH events following Glory By Honor V Night Two - Final Battle this shows up. Certainly wasn't a 2-3 match show. Everything was well worth a watch.


----------



## Corey

Well damn, I kinda wanna get that show now since I've passed up on it for years... And I have a handful of matches from Danielson's reign under ****, but I understand what you're trying to say. Shit was great!

EDIT: Just got an email from PWG. the Winter Sale is ending January 1st at 8 PM so buy now! The Adventures of El Generico, Failure To Communicate, & Mystery Vortex have all been added to the list!!!
http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter_2012.html


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd need to see/own all of his matches to REALLY back up that claim, but so far it's pretty damn amazing. DANIELSON. Own the show. I need to myself. I only borrowed it from brother so I gots to own it too. I'm only lucky he owns some shows that I don't. It's quite the advantage 

Damn. If only I had cash on me. I'd no doubt buy Mystery Vortex or the best of Generico set. I've been waiting for the Generico set for years now. Man is GOD in my eyes.


----------



## ceeder

Just finished SITS day 1. Davey with so much INTENSITY in that triple threat. :lol Haas just makes me laugh, I think he set a record for telling the crowd to fuck off in this one. Cole/Pearce was fun for what it was, enjoyed the tag gauntlet the most(after Bravado terribleness) probably more than Steen/Generico LMS. Will watch Day 2 when I wake up.


----------



## Chismo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Why you would put yourself through the torture that is Final Battle 2011 on 3 OCCASIONS is beyond me. I hate the double "main event" with a burning passion. Briscoes/WGTT features the worst booking I've seriously ever seen. I essentially gave up on ROH after seeing that shit.


That's the worst match in ROH history. Pure mindfucking, cringeworthy clustefuck of both in-ring work and booking. Like I already said, it's the "pinnacle" of Jim Cornette in ROH.




> Danielson's title reign was nuts. I don't think he had a match that was lower than ****


Dutt? Whitmer/Jacobs 3-Way? Storm? Yang? Xavier?


----------



## seabs

*The Whitmer/Jacobs 3 way and the Storm match were both great. 

The majority of Danielson's 06-08 consisted of **** matches and that aint even hyperbole. There were a few weaker matches during his title run at the start in 05 and towards the end when he was injured but the bulk in the middle all ruled or served their purpose when they weren't meant to be great matches. He had a bangin 2006 in FIP too.*


----------



## kwjr86

Ordered and watched the Director's Cut of Last of McGuinness, GREAT documentary. Selling it on eBay if anyone would like it:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271130390851?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## sXeMope

Just ordered Kurt Russelreunion III, All three nights of BOLA 2007, and Mystery Vortex from PWG as part of the winter sale. Was hoping the sale would last longer as I've made a lot of purchases lately, but seeing as it's the last day, and it'll be a year before theres another sale sooo...

Hopefully they don't mess it up. They sent me Threemendous III instead of Threemendous II in my second order, and I've seen a few people say that they received different DVDs than they ordered


----------



## Bruce L

I too made my last PWG winter sale purchase to finally catch up with 2012: Death to All but Metal, Threemendous III, both nights of BoLA 2012, and DDT4. Looking forward to the first two especially.


----------



## Corey

John Morrison's list of Japanese opponents continue. January 25th he gets *Akira Tozawa* on the DGUSA show.


----------



## seabs

*Woah. That should rule.*


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> Dutt? Whitmer/Jacobs 3-Way? Storm? Yang? Xavier?


Whitmer & Jacobs 3 way was one of my favorites so yeah, it's a lock. ****1/4



Jack Evans 187 said:


> John Morrison's list of Japanese opponents continue. January 25th he gets *Akira Tozawa* on the DGUSA show.


:mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Bruce L said:


> I too made my last PWG winter sale purchase to finally catch up with 2012: Death to All but Metal, Threemendous III, both nights of BoLA 2012, and DDT4. Looking forward to the first two especially.


Threemendous III was over-rated IMO. It was the first PWG show I ever watched, and it was underwhelming. It wasn't bad, but I seen a lot of people say how amazing it was, and it was pretty average by PWG standards.

Morrison/Tozawa sounds decent I guess. Would have preferred to see Dragon Kid, or Ricochet, or Yoshino or somebody who flies around a lot to see a decent spotfest, but Tozawa dropping Morrison on his head also sounds pleasing.


----------



## Even Flow

Bruce L said:


> I too made my last PWG winter sale purchase to finally catch up with 2012: Death to All but Metal, Threemendous III, both nights of BoLA 2012, and DDT4. Looking forward to the first two especially.


Same here. I ordered BOLA 2012, Mystery Vortex, Failure to Communicate & the Generico DVD.


----------



## ceeder

I had already gotten BOLA 12, so for my two PWG winter DVD sales, I went with...

Order 1:

Seven 
DDT4 (2011) 
EIGHT 
Steen Wolf 
DDT4 (2012)

Order 2:

World's Finest (mostly for Steen wins, but dat 3 way tag + TJ/Scorp goodness seems good)
Death to all but Metal 
Threemendous III 
Failure to Communicate 
Mystery Vortex

*Note* - I basically took a 3 year break from wrestling but have most of the good shit from 2005-2008.

--

Anyways, starting SITS day 2 now. Finished day 1 late last night.


----------



## Corey

I think PWG made plenty of money just from people on this forum. Might as well throw in what I ordered too:

Guerre Sans Frontieres
BOLA 2009 Night 2
Seven
Failure To Communicate
Mystery Vortex


----------



## ceeder

Yeah, for those of us who ordered Mystery Vortex, it won't be shipped until at least January 9th as per that email they sent.


----------



## Lane

kwjr86 said:


> Ordered and watched the Director's Cut of Last of McGuinness, GREAT documentary. Selling it on eBay if anyone would like it:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271130390851?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


What thing are featured on the Directors Cut? I only orderd the reg doc.


----------



## Obfuscation

*ROH Joe vs Kobashi​*
1) Colt Cabana vs Claudio Castagnoli ~ ***


2) *Three Way Elimination Match*
Christopher Daniels vs Matt Sydal vs Azrieal ~ ***1/2


3) *ROH Tag Team Championship*
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs(c) vs Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro ~ **


4) *ROH Pure Championship*
Nigel McGuinness(c) vs Jay Lethal ~ ***


5) Roderick Strong vs Jimmy Rave ~ ***1/4


6) Ricky Reyes vs Pelle Primeau ~ SQUASH


7) James Gibson vs Jimmy Yang ~ ***1/2


8) Homicide vs Jack Evans ~ **1/4


9) Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi ~ *****​

JOE VS KOBASHI FUCK :mark:

Rest of the show was pretty consistent for the majority. I didn't like the tag team championship match much & Homicide vs Evans wasn't anything special, but it was nothing that brought down the quality. Standard great ROH quality from these days. The talent roster here was so boss.


----------



## kwjr86

Lane said:


> What thing are featured on the Directors Cut? I only orderd the reg doc.



There's about in extra 90 minutes of stories and extra little tid bits. Pretty good stuff. Worth the extra $5.


----------



## Scavo

*PWG Pimpin' In High Places*

*3 Way Match*:
Puma (TJ Perkins) vs. Zokre vs. Phoenix Star: **

*Tag Team Match*:
Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero vs. The Aerial Xpress: ***

*Hair vs. Hair Match*:
Excalibur vs. Chris Bosh: ***

*Tag Team Match*:
The Ballard Brothers vs. M-Dogg 20 & Jardi Frantz: **1/2

*Singles Match*:
Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer: **1/2

*6 Man Tag Team Main Event*:
Frankie Kazarian, Joey Ryan & CM Punk vs. Super Dragon, Adam Pearce & Colt Cabana: ***1/2


Good show, as usual. Commentary was SICK(!):gun: , and Adam Pearce is a fucking boss. No 4 star matches, but still a thumbs up show. And btw, since when is Excalibur the MINDTAKER? :lmao


----------



## musdy

Death to all but Metal
Threemendous III
2012 Battle of Los Angeles - Night One
2012 Battle of Los Angeles - Night Two
Failure to Communicate

And Mystery Vortex as one.


----------



## THECHAMPION

So no one has a suggestion for a Pre-09 PWG DVD?


----------



## musdy

THECHAMPION said:


> So no one has a suggestion for a Pre-09 PWG DVD?


BOLA 2008
Life During Wartime
Giant Size Annual 4


----------



## sXeMope

Got these in the mail today

Brain Damage Tribute Show
BOTI: Kevin Steen
IWS: X
IWS: V
UWA Hardcore GP Tournament Night 1
UWA Hardcore GP Tournament Night 2
UWA Hardcore Dawn Of The Dragon
UWA Hardcore Hour Of The Dragon
PWG Failure To Communicate

Was supposed to get FTC in a previous order, but didn't. PWG were really cool about it and sent it free of charge.


----------



## RKing85

DG USA: Open the Ultimate Gate 2011
4-3-2011
Atlanta, Georgia

Gargano/Rave ***
6 Way Freestyle **1/4
Lee/Ichikawa N/R
Taylor/Lee **
PAC and Yoshino/CIMA and Doi ****
Dark City Fight Club/Sami and Cannon *3/4
Aries/Jacobs ***1/4
Tozawa/Moxley *
YAMATO/Moxley ****1/4

Wasn't a huge huge fan of this show. The on the fly booking of the show and so many guys being used twice really irked me for some reason. Tough weekend for Chuckie T as he went 0-3 this weekend in Dragon Gate. The two title matches are really the only two matches that are must see. Nothing offensive on the card, but nothing else was great either. I liked the Aries promo after his match and him helping Blood Warriors beat down Ronin.


----------



## THECHAMPION

musdy said:


> BOLA 2008
> Life During Wartime
> Giant Size Annual 4


Thank you, good sir.


----------



## sXeMope

*Brain Damage Memorial Show*

- *AR Fox vs Adam Cole*
- ***
- Meh. Wasn't feeling it. It was a decent opener I guess. Nothing memorable.

- *OI4K vs Ron Mathis & Joe Gacy*
- ***
- Naveah. Unf. Jake Crist is a lucky man. CZW's booking is weird. OI4K debuted as heels, but went face the next month, and is Sami still a part of the group? Jake and Dave are both extremely under-rated. Ron Mathis is passable. Joe Gacy is Joe Gacy. For what it was, it was decent. 

- *Matt Tremont vs Sami Callihan*
- ***
- Decent brawl. Better than I was expecting. They used this match to further the DJ/Tremont angle, which I personally find un-necessary, because it was a tribute show, and they had a show that night, so why not just pay tribute at this show, and further the already dragged out storyline in the night?

- *Masada vs Rich Swann*
- ***.5
- Well then, this is certainly a style clash. There really isn't a huge size difference, which really surprised me. Anyways, this was a really good match IMO. Showed that Masada can do more than deathmatches. 

- *Danny Havoc vs Toby Klein*
- ***
- This match was pretty short. Toby can still go. A lot better than I was expecting. Toby and Danny both gave a speech afterwards, which was pretty emotional. 

------- 

Overall, this was a pretty generic show. I bought it because the proceeds go to his family, and because of the Best Of. Some people I was expecting to be on the show weren't. People like Billy Gram, Necro, Deranged, etc. It was great seeing Toby wrestle again, but it's a shame it had to be under such horrible circumstances.​


----------



## bigbuxxx

Started watching DDT4 '09 and 3 matches in I can tell this is going to be the best event I've watched in a while.

Bryan Danielson b-day party was epic.
Bryan/Roddy vs Joey Ryan/Scott Lost was a ton of fun esp with Hero on commentary.
Omega/Taylor vs Scorpio Sky/Human Tornado was so much fun. Omega may be the funnest wrestler I've ever watched.
Young Bucks vs Cutler Bros. even got a "this is awesome" chant in it.

These may not be ****+ matches* but in entertainment value they all get 5* from me. Prob be a day or two before seeing the rest so wanted to share my joy and tell anybody to go watch this if they haven't.

*they are all 3*+ at various review sites


----------



## geraldinhio

Seen this on twitter.



> The Young Bucks ‏@MattJackson13
> 
> Our New Years Resolution is to wrestle @facdaniels & @FrankieKazarian in an @Impactwrestling ring.


Hopefully if The Bucks do resign with TNA it won't effect their PWG appearances or I will be a sad sad man. Heel Bucks is the best thing going in current wrestling.


----------



## Chismo

I'm both happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## Groovemachine

They could just do it on one of those Open Fight Nights TNA hold? A one shot deal, that kinda thing. Would be cool, but like you guys said, I selfishly don't want to lose them on the Indys again just yet.


----------



## Corey

Speaking of the Young Bucks, new DGUSA matches were announced. Some good shit on here:

January 26th - Huntington Park, CA - 8pm​​Tag Team Dream Match​The Young Bucks vs. Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito​​Singles Dream Match​Sami Callihan vs. Akira Tozawa​​New Stars Coming To LA - Rematch Of Jeff Peterson Cup Finals​AR Fox vs. Samuray Del Sol​​January 27th - Huntington Park, CA - 1pm​​The Main Event​The Young Bucks vs. Akira Tozawa & AR Fox​​Special Attraction Match​Sami Callihan vs. Jimmy Susumu​
Here's the link to the whole newsletter. More news:
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...cRZndxk5vL-oHZ3fIw00YotLsuI4rnd-LV3PMM8Nv16E=


----------



## smitlick

Finished Nigels Documentary... Enjoyed it, a little depressing in parts and its by no means a bad documentary, just wish it could've had some lighter moments which you don't really get till the Extras portion. The Extras are pretty good including a pretty interesting BJJ match between Davey & Kenny King before an ROH show.

Just listed some more DVDs

The Scars That Bind Sabu & The Sheik
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17096878...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

The Last of McGuiness Directors Cut
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17096878...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

Dragon Gate The Best of WrestleJam Vol 1
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17096717...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

ROH Reborn Stage One
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17096718...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

FIP Payback
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17096739...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## Chismo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Speaking of the Young Bucks, new DGUSA matches were announced. Some good shit on here:
> 
> January 26th - Huntington Park, CA - 8pm​​Tag Team Dream Match​The Young Bucks vs. Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito​​Singles Dream Match​Sami Callihan vs. Akira Tozawa​​New Stars Coming To LA - Rematch Of Jeff Peterson Cup Finals​AR Fox vs. Samuray Del Sol​​January 27th - Huntington Park, CA - 1pm​​The Main Event​The Young Bucks vs. Akira Tozawa & AR Fox​​Special Attraction Match​Sami Callihan vs. Jimmy Susumu​
> Here's the link to the whole newsletter. More news:
> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...cRZndxk5vL-oHZ3fIw00YotLsuI4rnd-LV3PMM8Nv16E=


- Callihan/Tozawa sounds ridiculously good
- Tozawa is back to California, baby!
- Where are Genki Horiguchi and CIMA... which the Bucks' matches look awkward
- Don't like the idea behind Tozawa & Fox tag team


----------



## sXeMope

Not sure if this is the proper place, but I have an extra copy of PWG Threemendous III, and ROH Road To The Title 2002 that I'm looking to sell. PWG show is still in it's plastic wrap. Got it as a result of a mixup during PWGs Winter Sale (I ordered Threemendous II, but they sent III). $15 + shipping for the PWG show, and $10 + shipping for the ROH show. PM me if you're interested in them. I would post on eBay, but I can't find anything on shipping for Canada Post.


----------



## Platt

Highspots Monthly DVD Sampler Pack
Enjoy 10 great wrestling DVD's for the low price of $29.99! And even better, every month you will get 10 new titles to select from! *Please note that the 10 titles each month have already been selected and no substitutions will be made** Every month we dig into our library and dig out 10 different titles for you to try for a super low price of only $29.99. There is no better deal anywhere for the fan that wants a little taste of everything.

I'm a Wrestlers that Fights - The Bobby Lashley Interview
ECW Fan Cam 1-17-1997
CZW Project Mayhem 2011
Pro Wrestling Revival Round 1
FIP In Full Force
FIP Heatstroke Night 2
FIP The Usual Suspects
FIP Violence is the Answer
FIP Paybak
Extreme Rising 6-29-2012


----------



## Corey

Wow, what a shitty looking sampler.


----------



## Groovemachine

Woah, FIP overload! And no PWG/Dragon Gate? Nah I'll give that one a pass this month...


----------



## RKing85

I'm trying to think back to the last time their sampler had more than 2 shows from the same organization in it. 5 FIP's?!?!?! Holt shit.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

DG Cali shows should be fun, but the dub coast ain't really a big wrestling market so hopefully they do some passable numbers. I don't know where the hell they got a Fox/Tozawa tag team from. Don't treat DGUSA weekends like EVOLVE shows please.


----------



## smitlick

*IWA-MS - St. Patrick Loves a Good Fight*

1. Chuck Taylor vs Ricochet
**1/2

2. Larry Sweeney vs Shiima Xion
**
Sweeney nearly fights some retard in the front row during his entrance. 

3. Eddie Kingston vs Toby Klein
**

4. Billy Roc & Nate Webb vs Marek Brave & Tyler Black
**1/2

5. Brandon Thomaselli vs KUDO
***

6. Arik Cannon vs Jigsaw
***1/4


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Road to the Title

**Block A - First Round
*Paul London vs. Spanky - ***
Jody Fleisch vs. Jonny Storm - * 3/4

*Block B - First Round
*Christopher Daniels vs. Scoot Andrews - *
AJ Styles vs. Jerry Lynn - *** 1/4

*Block C - First Round
*Bryan Danielson vs. Bio Hazard - *
Doug Williams vs. Jay Briscoe - * 3/4

*Block D - First Round
*Low Ki vs. Prince Nana - 1/2 *
Xavier vs. Amazing Red - **

Sumie Sakai vs. Simply Luscious - *

*Finals
*(A) Spanky vs. Jody Fleisch - **
(C) Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams - *** 1/4
(D) Low Ki vs. Amazing Red - *** 1/2
(B) AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels - *** 3/4


*Overall: 6.5/10

*- Pretty average show. The format went down like this: 16 guys, 4 blocks with 4 guys each. 2 first round matches, then the finals. The winners of each of the final round matches earned a spot in the 60 minute Ironman match to crown the first ever ROH Champion at the next show. Far too many matches for one show, so 3/4 of them were under 5 minutes. Ki/Red is a giant spotfest with some really exciting sequences, but ultimately feels like an extended squash. Styles/Daniels is really good but they've had 20 other matches that are pretty much on the same level. ​


----------



## NO!

I was wondering if anyone here could let me know if Glory By Honor from 2012 is worth buying?


----------



## EmbassyForever

^ Yes.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Killer Instinct*


Mike Bennett vs. Michael Elgin - **1/2

The Bravado Brothers (Harlem & Lancelot) vs. 3.0 (Shane Matthews & Scott Parker) - ***

Bobby Fish vs. QT Marshall - **

*ROH World Tag Team Titles - Elimination Rules*
Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas) vs. Rhett Titus & BJ Whitmer - **1/4

Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly - **3/4

Davey Richards vs. Mike Mondo - **3/4

The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) vs. Eddie Edwards & Adam Cole - ***1/4

*ROH World Title*
Kevin Steen vs. Jay Lethal - ***

Definitely one of the weaker ROH DVD shows of the year. Besides Bravados/3.0 (since they’ve faced each other a couple of times) and Briscoes/EE & Cole everything seemed lethargic and thrown together. Lethal/Steen was alright before the convoluted finish but not anything special you’d put on a big show.



*Chikara - The Cibernetico Rises*


Mark Angelosetti vs. Soldier Ant - **3/4

The Shard vs. Fire Ant - ***

Icarus vs. Dasher Hatfield - **1/4

The Heart Throbs (Antonio Thomas & Romeo Roselli) vs. The 1-2-3 Kid & Marty Jannetty - *

*Torneo Cibernetico*
Kevin Steen, Jimmy Jacobs, The Bravado Brothers, The Briscoe Brothers & The Young Bucks vs. Eddie Kingston, Gran Akuma, 3.0, The Spectral Envoy & Tim Donst - ****

As is usually the case with a Cibernetico show the main event is the only match that matters, but it always delivers and the you don’t even notice it goes 60+ min. Only bad note was how bad Jannetty looked and how uninspired the match was, which begs the question why would anyone book a title match with them​


----------



## THECHAMPION

I was at Cibernetico, sat right by the Team ROH corner.

I've also watched it on DVD.

The DVD doesn't pick up the sheer brilliance of the interactions between Jacobs, Steen, The Briscoes, and Bucks when they weren't in the ring.

I don't particularly like The Briscoes as wrestlers but they were amazing to sit 3 feet away from.


----------



## Bruce L

NO! said:


> I was wondering if anyone here could let me know if Glory By Honor from 2012 is worth buying?


I just got it, and I thought it was very good from an in-ring perspective. It seems like a lot of people have lost tolerance for RoH lately, so your mileage may vary, but I'm definitely one of the people who's lost interest in the product over the past year-and-a-half or so, and this show had enough good matches to be a worthwhile view. Definitely weird to see how the production has changed since the last full show I watched, which was _Best in the World 2011_.


----------



## Corey

A whole slew of DGUSA/Evolve news. New matches for the January shows, Evolve 13 dvd, Evolve Title Tournament, etc.
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...DhWiR3EZUkqBmgzAYPkasBzLjGTAnN8NtO6yDdI5dwaU=


----------



## DMC6162

Bucks vs. AR Fox and Tozawa is :mark:


----------



## MarkL316

Jack Evans 187 said:


> A whole slew of DGUSA/Evolve news. New matches for the January shows, Evolve 13 dvd, Evolve Title Tournament, etc.
> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...DhWiR3EZUkqBmgzAYPkasBzLjGTAnN8NtO6yDdI5dwaU=


Well that is 12 and 13 shipping within 2 weeks of each other so they are making progress with getting DVDs out quicker. With any luck by the April Evolve show we will be closer to being up to date! 

Can't wait for the January DGUSA events!


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*PWG Kurt Russellmania 2010
-Very fun show (as expected) from PWG, consistent for the most part and one of the reasons I'll miss WrestleReunion as it was always a nice novelty seeing the legends mix it up.*

The Cutlers, Taylor & Von Eerie vs. Jackson, Goodtime, LeRae & LTP- ***
Brandon Bonham vs. Brandon Gatson- **
Super Crazy vs. Human Tornado- **
Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen- ***1/2
Great Muta & KAI vs. Scott Lost & Joey Ryan- **
El Generico vs. Jushin Thunder Liger- ***1/2
The Young Bucks vs. Brian Kendrick & Paul London- ****
Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong vs. Rob Van Dam- ***1/2


----------



## smitlick

*IWA-MS - March Massacre 2006*

1. Jigsaw vs Toby Klein
**1/4

2. The Black and the Brave vs Irish Airborne
**1/2

*IWA-MS - Hurt 2006*

1. Necro Butcher vs Roderick Strong
**3/4

2. Low Ki vs Tyler Black
***1/2

*IWA-MS We're No Joke*

*1. 9-Way TLC Match*
Marek Brave vs Tyler Black vs Trik Davis vs Billy Roc vs Dave Crist vs Chuck Taylor vs Jake Crist vs Ricochet vs Darin Corbin
***

2. Team Underground vs Deranged & Brain Damage
*1/2
Skipped over this but then realised Steen mentioned it being pretty awful on his shoot so went back and watched it. The finish is pretty amazing...

3. Kevin Steen vs Ian Rotten
**1/2

4. Delirious vs El Generico
***1/2

5. Necro Butcher vs Low Ki
****

6. Chris Hero vs Milano Collection A.T.
***1/2


----------



## bigbuxxx

> Several sources confirm it...
> 
> - PW Ponderings reports that several sources, including two promoters and a top independent talent, have confirmed to them that El Generico has signed with WWE. Generico has has been working in PWG, EVOLVE, CHIKARA and ROH recently.
> Read more at http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...rtedly-Signs-With-WWE.htm#lkZRvkUfq3ehqbAx.99


-411mania

Good addition for WWE. Very happy for Generico, he definitely deserves it.


----------



## Bubz

Well, as always when someone as good as Generico is signed, it sucks but is awesome for him especially. Truly one of the best in the world and if he gets to show it on a bigger stage (with hopefully the same gimmick, c'mon, kids will LOVE him) then it's great news.


----------



## Last Chancery

Bruce L said:


> I just got it, and I thought it was very good from an in-ring perspective. It seems like a lot of people have lost tolerance for RoH lately, so your mileage may vary, but I'm definitely one of the people who's lost interest in the product over the past year-and-a-half or so, and this show had enough good matches to be a worthwhile view. Definitely weird to see how the production has changed since the last full show I watched, which was _Best in the World 2011_.


With ROH, it's usually the bigger shows they're hitting on nowadays, and the occasional DVD show will surprise you (like last year's Unity from Chicago Ridge). I don't think their product is "bad," as many around seem to, but it's certainly not the juggernaut it once was in the mid-2000s. Honestly, in a vacuum, ROH is actually fairly solid. Compared to most companies today, their roster is top-notch and they have some intriguing stories. It's just that when compared to their old selves, it pales, and that's why some of these brilliant shows slip through the cracks.

I also dug Border Wars fro May 2012, so check that one if you haven't. Has the Steen title win in a really fun match.


----------



## NO!

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII*

*Grudge Match*
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ****1/2

All Night Express vs. Cheech & Cloudy ***

Delirious vs. Austin Aries **

*Toronto Gauntlet*
Roderick Strong vs. Colt Cabana vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Shawn Daivari vs. Tyson Dux ***1/2

*Pick 6 Series Match*
Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega ****

*No DQ for the Tag Team Titles*
Briscoes vs. Kings of Wrestling ****1/2

*ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards *****

Overall - a rare 10/10


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Can't wait for a PWG Mystery Vortex review


----------



## bigbuxxx

watched that Black vs Richards match again two or three days ago. incredible match. nice touch with fans chanting match of year twice during it. i can't give it 5* though. gave it ****1/2-****3/4. some stuff just felt off with me.

watched Richards vs Shingo last night and gave that 5*. it went into overkill but they never did the same big move twice and the finish was fun, perfect, and logical. awesome match.


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer - Volume 47*

1. Rhia O'Reilly vs Taylor Made
**1/4

2. Kellie Skater vs Veda Scott
**

3. KC Spinelli vs Kalamity
**1/2

4. MsChif & Christina Von Eerie vs LuFisto & Kana
**3/4

5. Sassy Stephie vs Athena
**

6. The Canadian Ninjas vs Davina Rose & Mia Yim
***

7. Shazza McKenzie vs Saraya Knight
N/R

8. Sara Del Rey & Courtney Rush vs Regeneration X
**3/4

9. Mercedes Martinez vs Hailey Hatred
***1/4

10. Ray & Leon vs Ayako Hamada & Ayumi Kurihara
***3/4

11. Jessie McKay vs Cheerleader Melissa
***1/2​


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Unscripted II

*Adam Pearce vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Mitch Franklin - SQUASH

Colt Cabana vs. Grim Reefer - * 1/2

Ricky Reyes vs. Kid Mikaze - *

*ROH Pure Title*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Austin Aries - *** 3/4

*ROH World Title
*Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Xavier - *** 1/2

*Four Corner Survival
*Jimmy Yang vs. Jason Blade vs. Jerrelle Clark vs. Azrieal - **

*#1 Contender's Match
*Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer - *** 3/4

Bryan Danielson & CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce - ****


*Overall: 8/10*

- Although it may not look like it, the first 20 minutes of this show are really, really well done. Kicks off with a ridiculously good promo from Cabana talking about wrestlers who have legitimately died in the ring. Then you get the opener which isn't much of a match, but allows Pearce to stick around ringside and spark the happenings with the returning CM PUNK! Cabana vs. Reefer went a little long for accomplishing what it did but it had its moments and was totally fine to continue the feud with Homicide.

- McGuinness/Aries was (as you can probably guess) great. Whenever you watch a match from Nigel, it's gonna be smartly wrestled, but when he was the Pure Champion it was just amazing how well he worked around all the rules to the match and used them to his advantage multiple times. He scouted ALL of Austin's signature moves in the first half & it was incredibly impressive. Guy was a genius. The psychology on Aries' left arm was brilliant & he sold it well enough for me. The finishing stretch was good, but at the same time came off as predictable because they would inch towards the ropes before the pin attempt to use a rope break. Minor complaints really, but a great title match nonetheless that probably should've been higher on the card.

- Danielson/Xavier had some big time intensity. Danielson underestimated the ex champ in the early going and after Xavier hit an awesome looking dive to the outside, Dragon gets PISSED and he storms back in and forearms the shit out of him. Really surprised by how much I enjoyed the match, especially with a non-finish. I can see why Xavier never came back full time though, as he looked really reckless and not someone I'd wanna work with. Not to mention the gaping lack of charisma, but that's another story. Really good match that continues Danielson's feud with the Embassy, but it got overshadowed by the postmatch stuff. Anyone ever seen a gif of Prince Nana getting hit in the face with toilet paper and selling the fuck out of it? Yeah, that's on THIS show! Such an awesome moment, crowd goes bonkers. 

-I give credit to the guys in the 4-way for really trying to give us something good but they just had way too much going against them. Following two straight title matches AND the return of CM Punk is heavy enough but add in the fact that Jason Blade nearly killed two guys and it gets a little rough. Probably went longer than it should have as well. Yang's entrance music rocks my socks though.

- Roderick Strong showing personality??? In 2006!? No way, right? Well it was here! He emulated Joe's OLE kick a couple times and the crowd just ate it up. Played a really good babyface role in a seriously good match. Took a couple minutes to get going but everything they did on the outside was a lot of fun. Whitmer's neck work was smart as it played into all his major offense and Roddy would basically jar his neck every time he hit a backbreaker or suplex. Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong was scheduled on the night, but if you're gonna give me this as a replacement, I really can't complain. Great stuff.

- Miseria Cantare & The Final Countdown back-to-back, are you kidding me? The most epic tag team entrance music you'll ever find. It looks like I'm in the minority, but I seriously loved this match. So much FUN. When the fun stuff ended and it got down to the gritty, it was great formula. Hot tag to Punk was fantastic and I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) this match featured the debut of Danielson doing the dive into the crowd. It may not have been his first time using it, but it became a staple of his matches after this. Both teams looked pretty great considering they're not regulars at all, and Rave & Pearce even hit a doomsday device plus an awesome superplex/big splash combo. I can understand people not liking certain aspects of this, one being that it went damn near 30 minutes, the other being that it got pretty disjointed down the stretch. Yes, I'll say it could've had a few minutes shaved off & it probably should've ended on the stereo Anaconda Vice/Cattle Mutilation, but what the hell, this was just a really enjoyable match for me. Awesome match, but everything afterwards was even better. Danielson makes some pretty ironic comments about "WWE" wrestlers and him not being signed anytime soon, Punk OWNS a dumbass fan in the crowd (over and over again...), then goes outside and does snow angels in a blizzard. unk2

- I'm not sure why, but everyone seems to down this show. Is it because it's an "unscripted" show? Is it because everyone else says it's average so they feel they need to agree? Idk personally, but I'd say this show fucking ruled. 4 great matches, several great promos, CM PUNK, and just a really fun show that's incredibly easy to sit through. (Y)​


----------



## RKing85

Dragon Gate USA: Enter the Dragon 2011
6-5-2011

Yoshino/Ricochet ***1/4
Fox/Sanchez ***
Fray ***
DUF/Hochizuki and Yokosuka ***1/4
6 Man Tag Elimination ***1/2
YAMATO/PAC ***3/4

Really consistent show. Everything was good, but nothing was must see. I was expecting so much more from the 6 man tag elimination match. I thought it went too long. Fox/Sanchez was better than I expected it to be. The main event was very good but I was expecting a touch more.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wait, Generico signed with WWE?

oh. my. god.

:mark:


----------



## Corey

Big time main event signed for DGUSA:

- Dragon Gate USA has announced that *Johnny Gargano* will defend the Open the Freedom Gate title against* Jon Davis* in a *No Ropes match*. The match will take place on the * January 26th* show in Huntington Park, California. The gimmick match has been built up as a big one for the promotion.


----------



## KingCrash

I trust Gargano more then the hit-or-miss Davis but I still don't know if I'd put those two in a No Ropes match.


----------



## Chismo

Yes! I'm loving Gargano's reign, and this could be really good, as long as they let Gargano clearly leading the match.


----------



## smitlick

*AAW - Defining Moment 2012*

1. Cameron Skyy vs Mr Miller
**1/2

2. Irish Airborne vs Zero Gravity
**3/4

3. Lamar Titan vs Isaias Velazquez
**

4. Tweek Phoenix vs Marion Fontaine
**

5. Colt Cabana vs Jesse Emerson
**3/4

6. Sami Callihan & BJ Whitmer vs Team Ambition
****

7. Danny Daniels vs Lil Waylon
DUD

8. Markus Crane vs Mason Beck vs Davey Vega vs MsChif vs Austin Mannix vs Trevor Court
**

9. ACH vs Shane Hollister
***

*10. I Quit Match*
Silas Young vs Michael Elgin
****1/4

I'm going to go against the grain and say I loved the Main Event it was pretty much on par for me with the last match they had and I was surprisingly OK with the whole Elgin is stuck and can't get out thing. The show as a whole was really good and another solid AAW outing. They've definitely improved over the years.​


----------



## Chismo

*ROH Final Battle 2012*
LADDER WAR IV for the *ROH World Championship*: Kevin Steen (c) vs. El Generico

_Painfully mediocre. This match doesn't even TOUCH the five star PWG cult classic. Was this match crazy? Yes, it was. Cool and dangerous spots? Yep, right there. But that's it. The match really dragged, the finishing PP setup on Generico was way too obvious. Oh, and Kelly and that new commentary guy give Tenay and Taz a good run for their money in sucking bad._
*Rating: ***


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer - Volume 48*

1. KC Spinelli vs New York Knockout Nikki
*1/2

2. Melanie Cruise & Mena Libra vs Mia Yim & Davina Rose
**1/4

3. Shazza McKenzie vs Rhia O'Reilly
**

4. Kana vs Kellie Skater
***

5. Leon vs LuFisto
***

6. Msserie vs Hailey Hatred & Kalamity
**3/4

7. Athena vs Ray
***1/2

8. Courtney Rush & Sara Del Rey vs Ayako Hamada & Ayumi Kurihara vs Regeneration X vs The Canadian Ninjas
***1/2

9. Cheerleader Melissa vs Saraya Knight
***

The main events tells a really good story... I just don't think I like the story at all. After the match I find it really hard to see Melissa ever actually beating Saraya...


*CZW - Cerebral 2012*

1. Pepper Parks vs Sami Callihan
**3/4

2. Neveah vs Cherry Bomb
*1/2

3. Ruckus vs Dustin Rayz
*

4. Greg Excellent vs Sabian
**

5. Azrieal & Bandido Jr vs Danny Havoc & Devon Moore
**1/2

6. Drew Gulak vs Latin Dragon
**3/4

7. Alex Colon vs Lucky tHURTeen
**1/4

8. Irish Airborne vs ACH & Rich Swann
***1/4

9. MASADA vs Necro Butcher
**3/4​


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Big time main event signed for DGUSA:
> 
> - Dragon Gate USA has announced that *Johnny Gargano* will defend the Open the Freedom Gate title against* Jon Davis* in a *No Ropes match*. The match will take place on the * January 26th* show in Huntington Park, California. The gimmick match has been built up as a big one for the promotion.


Davis is going to win.


----------



## FITZ

Not sure how that's going to work with Davis and Gargano. I would imagine Gargano is going to get the shit kicked out of him. If this is the big blow off match I'm excited to see it. I've seen some of there stuff before and they have chemistry but the matches never had the time or intensity to kick it into the next level. I think it's going to happen in this match and I'm really excited to see it.


----------



## smitlick

MTheBehemoth said:


> Davis is going to win.


Gabe must have a massive hard on for Davis because hes not exactly over....


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Davis taps.


----------



## flag sabbath

smitlick said:


> Gabe must have a massive hard on for Davis because hes not exactly over....


Excuse my ignorance because I've only seen a few dgusa matches from 2012, but can anyone in that company be considered 'over' when they draw these miniscule crowds that sit on their hands & barely react to anything. And if Davis isn't over by dgusa standards then why book a grudge match with zero built in heat?


----------



## Concrete

Gargano vs. Davis. No Ropes. DGUSA may have just gotten another buy from me. Everytime I buy one of their iPPVs I at least feel like I get my moneys worth. That match just sounds awesome to me. Davis as the monster heel and Gargano could put on something special I truly believe that. Throw in the Young Bucks vs. Jimmy Susumu/Saito, and Tozawa vs. Callihan and AR Fox vs. SDS. Oh and the FRAY! looks very interesting for this show.


----------



## FITZ

flag sabbath said:


> Excuse my ignorance because I've only seen a few dgusa matches from 2012, but can anyone in that company be considered 'over' when they draw these miniscule crowds that sit on their hands & barely react to anything. And if Davis isn't over by dgusa standards then why book a grudge match with zero built in heat?


The crowds they draw are so bad because they do too many shows with CZW. So you get CZW fans going to their shows that just go there because it's the same venue as CZW. 

And if nobody gets heat they can't just give up and not have feuds or anything.


----------



## Obfuscation

no ropes match with Jon Davis?

fuck.

Johnny...work your magic, buddy.


----------



## Chismo

flag sabbath said:


> Excuse my ignorance because I've only seen a few dgusa matches from 2012, but can anyone in that company be considered 'over' when they draw these miniscule crowds that sit on their hands & barely react to anything. And if Davis isn't over by dgusa standards then why book a grudge match with zero built in heat?


That's the curse of Gabe's _"Please like or share. Thanks"_ idea of promoting wrestling shows. He's still a pretty damn booker, but he's a fucking TERRIBLE promoter.


----------



## sXeMope

JoeRulz said:


> That's the curse of Gabe's _"Please like or share. Thanks"_ idea of promoting wrestling shows. He's still a pretty damn booker, but he's a fucking TERRIBLE promoter.


I have to agree with this. Gabe seems like one of those guys who's too nice. I don't know if nice is the proper word, but he just seems content to continue running shows in places where the product gets little-no reaction.

The Fray match looks cool, but personally I'd replace Ray Rosas with Chris Kadillak


----------



## Bruce L

Selling some more RoH DVDs; links for the interested:

Glory by Honor VIII: The Final Countdown
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251212488882?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Death Before Dishonor I
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251212491095?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Arena Warfare
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251212489850?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Manhattan Mayhem III
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251212492441?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251212493368?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## KingCrash

JoeRulz said:


> That's the curse of Gabe's _"Please like or share. Thanks"_ idea of promoting wrestling shows. He's still a pretty damn booker, but he's a fucking TERRIBLE promoter.


That's part of it but his booking can also be to blame as it's not exciting enough to draw in people to the shows. Add to that where they run most of the time is over-saturated with wrestling and the dvd situation and that's why shows often sneak up on you and pass by before you realize it.

Also doesn't help booking the Scene and always killing off whatever momentum you get at the beginning of shows.


----------



## MarkL316

I actually really like DGUSA and EVOLVE, they have a great roster but it is just the crowd issue and the GOD AWFUL DVD distribution! How can they be promoting Evolve 19 when 13 has not even been released on DVD yet! So frustrating! 

Its a shame not everyone can have PWG's magic!


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG DDT4 2012*

Fightin' Taylor Boys vs RockNES Monsters - ***1/4

The Dynasty vs Future Shock - ***1/4

2 Skinny Black Guys vs Roderick Strong & Sami Callihan - ***1/4

Super Smash Bros. vs the Young Bucks - ****1/4

2 Skinny Black Guys vs RockNES Monsters - ***

Super Smash Bros. vs Future Shock - ****1/4

Kevin Steen vs Sami Callihan - ***1/2

Super Smash Bros. vs 2 Skinny Black Guys - ****


~ First 3 opening round matches were all equally enjoyable but nothing note worthy. 

~ Two legit MOTYC from Smash Bros, vs the Bucks and Future Shock, what a night they had. Bucks match was friggin' awesome from the get go. FutureShock encounter built steadily to a really hot finish. Loved the trading duo submissions, that was cool. Finals were fantasic too although didn't quite reach the lofty heights the previous SSB matches did. 

~ Steen vs Callihan was very enjoyable. Shock horror, a Sami match that didn't piss me off! He was perfectly fine here, and looked good too. Steen busting out the Sleeper Suplex was great, can't recall if I've seen him do that before, so that was neat.

~ Commentary in the finals was absolutely hilarious. Excalibur, re: Steen's views on Community, "You are a fucking idiot, Kevin Steen". And of course, "GENERICO'S A BIG BOY!!" Legit lol'd on numerous occasions.

Despite DTABM and Threemendous III having a couple of higher rated matches, this is probably my 2012 PWG show of the year. Great stuff.


----------



## Flux

Excalibur and Steen have amazing chemistry together at the booth, makes the matches that much more enjoyable. It's always a treat when him or Chucky T are commentating with Excalibur, and Rick Knox is fun as well. I wonder how much less enjoyable shows would be with Cole and Lawler commentating, or a duo equally as bad?


----------



## Chismo

My favorite Excalibur/Steen 2012 moment comes from the BOLA finals. Name dropping left, right and centre: Michael Cole, Jerry Lawler, Tamina Snuka, Adam Pearce, Roger Moore, etc.

Anyway, the news of the year: *"Crazy Monkey" JUN KASAI* returns to CZW at WrestleCon. The god of showmanship is back! :mark:


----------



## FITZ

ROH can fuck off I'm going to see CZW on Friday Night.


----------



## Bruce L

2 more RoH DVDs for sale; here are the links in case anyone's interested (more to come over the next week or so):

Death Before Dishonor II, Part One
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251213618880?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Fate of an Angel
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251213586378?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## MarkL316

*PWG Mystery Vortex*

*Roderick Strong/Eddie Edwards vs Young Bucks* ****

_This was freaking awesome! Strong and Edwards need to team at every PWG show. Watching them beat the piss out of people would never get old! Of course the Young Bucks are as awesome as always in this! How WWE have not signed the Bucks to be their top heel tag team I will never know. The double team finish was great and there are some great spots in this_

*Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan* ***1/4 

_A lot of people are going to hate this match and I admit Drake Younger's selling is just plain horrendous but I actually enjoyed this match. It was a straight up brawl and Sami is starting to make me like him just because of how crazy and brutal he can be. I can't see myself looking forward to any Drake match ever but this was good._

*Super Smash Bros vs Rock Nes Monsters* ***1/2

_Another good match. I really don't like the Monsters all that much but they had some good moments here and SSB are awesome! Not much else to say really._

*Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky* N/A

_Sorry to say I skipped this match. The GO FUCK YOURSELF was awesome though._

*B-Boy vs Brian Cage vs TJ Perkins vs Willie Mack* ***

_Glorified spot fest but I loved it! I am a fan of Willie Mack and Brian Cage so that added to the match for me. Some great spots here as you would expect._

*El Generico vs Rich Swann* ****

_Great match. Generico playing more of a heel is good to see. There are some great spots in this match and the finish is awesome!_

*Strong/Edwards vs SSB* ****1/2

_WOW! Now this was fucking AWESOME! Just an insane free for all of a tag match with some amazing spots! The finish was INSANE! I love Strong and Edwards as a tag team!_

*Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole* ****+ 

_I am going to need to watch this again to decide on a final rating but this was brutal and also the perfect way for Adam Cole to be crowned champion. The spot with all the chairs was sick! The match starting off with Steen showing some serious hate towards Cole was great and the following stuff with the ladders was impressive. My only slight complaint is that they seemed to hit one spot and then take too long setting up the next which is why I need to watch again but great match._

PWG do it yet again! Another fantastic show! They truly are the best indy promotion out there and to think they do it with very little storyline. With rumblings that DDT4 last night was an incredible show it looks like 2013 could be another amazing year for PWG too!


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, it was fantastic indeed. I'll do the review later. Watched it last night, and I was in awe. Marking out left, right and centre. The "worst" match was Joey/Scorpio at ***1/4. That speaks volumes. The DojoBros have become my new favorite tag team INSTANTLY. Two **** matches. The main event is ****3/4. DAT SPOT! But, as great as the show was, it's hard to call it the SOTY next to DTABM, TIII or BOLA N2. That's how magnifico Guerrilla is.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I'm watching the show right now and because I won't be able to watch the show I'll just say that Calliahn vs Younger was fucking awful. It was so annyoing that I stopped watching in the middle. This match turned me against Calliahn, to be honest.


----------



## bigbuxxx

MarkL316 said:


> *PWG Mystery Vortex*
> 
> *Roderick Strong/Eddie Edwards vs Young Bucks* ****
> 
> _This was freaking awesome! Strong and Edwards need to team at every PWG show. Watching them beat the piss out of people would never get old! Of course the Young Bucks are as awesome as always in this! How WWE have not signed the Bucks to be their top heel tag team I will never know. The double team finish was great and there are some great spots in this_
> 
> *Strong/Edwards vs SSB* ****1/2


I've only watched the first two matches so far but if strong/edwards vs ssb is even close to as good as the first match it'll be awesome. 

I really disliked Sami/Drake going as long as it did. It's my first time seeing either guy so maybe that's why I feel that way but going from that incredible tag match to another 20 minute wannabe epic is just too much.


----------



## Obfuscation

Callihan vs Drake went 20 minutes? Not keen on that.

I thought it screamed sub 10 minute match at best. Kill each other in rapid fashion to get the best match possible for the obvious style they'll go vs each other.


----------



## bigbuxxx

I didn't time it but it definitely went over ten and felt like 20+.


----------



## Obfuscation

Weak. I'll always <3 Callihan, but I know when his matches should have a limit on them. A brawl vs Drake Younger certainly is one of them.

Sami's still the man. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Chismo

Sami/Drake was *ridiculously* stiff. Like, it reached the levels of Necro/Joe, only without weapons. It might be the stiffest regular match of all time. #throwingbombs

I'm not gonna lie, I enjoyed the hell out of it. Two crazy fuckers want to die? Where do I sign?! Just a lot of fun. It's one of those matches you'll either love or hate. I love it. Drake is the toughest son of a bitch on the planet. ***1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

Knowing me, I'll probably be on the favorable side of it. Only have a pet peeve for matching going long when they have no business doing so. If you can accomplish what you need to do in half the time, well then do so. I think it's why I loved Makabe/Shibata from Wrestle Kingdom so much.


----------



## Chismo

The headbutt exchange will either make it or break it for people. Also, Steen and the Comissioner of Food and Beverages making fun out of drunktard Angle was hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

I think this is my cue to download Mystery Vortex right now. Especially with me being currently all caught up with what I watch for 2013. Boosh.


----------



## bigbuxxx

I loved the headbutts. From the time I saw Sami I didn't really like him though. He looks like a ripoff of Taz from the hair to the one piece to the facial expressions. Him doing his taunt (i guess that's what it is) was annoying but luckily that stopped after 5 or so minutes and it was better but I liked Drake a bit more. I would also throw it around ***1/2 but i found myself just wanting it to end at points which is the only reason I noticed it was such a long match.

Ditto to the Steen part. That and all the fun he says he has in PWG on his shoots makes it impossible for me to not love the guy.


----------



## Obfuscation

Getting it now. :mark:


----------



## MarkL316

Roderick Strong and Eddie Edwards stole the show in this event for me! They are fantastic as a tag team and put on two great ****+ tag team matches!


----------



## Obfuscation

Looking forward to the Dojo Bros tag matches. But it's Cole vs Steen that I'm pumped for. Can't wait to hear the reaction for when Cole wins the gold.

ADAM COLE


----------



## Chismo

The DojoBros are my new favorite team. <3 Hopefully they did well at DDT4 (do not spoil!).


















But, STUPEFIED completely stole the show in that match. He had a G.O.A.T. sequence.


----------



## flag sabbath

Hailsabin said:


> Can't wait to hear the reaction for when....


And I can't wait to watch it spoiler-free. Oh, wait....


----------



## Corey

I love how I pre-ordered Mystery Vortex along with 4 other shows in PWG's holiday sale last month and I still haven't gotten it yet while everyone else is already watching...

Anyways, went over to a local used video games store today (Press Start for anyone on the east coast) and I was SHOCKED at what I found. I was looking for specifically wrestling obviously and I stumbled upon a shit ton of *shoot interviews *of all things. I didn't buy any, not my cup of tea, but seriously it was crazy. Highspots shoots with Ric & Roddy, Petey Williams, Behind the Scenes at The Bash etc. ROH Straigh Shootins with Christopher Daniels & Ron Killings. I was hoping after seeing ROH titles I'd stumble across an actual show, but unfortunately didn't. Did see ECW Guilty as Charged 2001 though, there's a rare one. My point being, go out and check your local pawn shops and shit people! You NEVER know what you'll find there. :doug


----------



## sXeMope

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I love how I pre-ordered Mystery Vortex along with 4 other shows in PWG's holiday sale last month and I still haven't gotten it yet while everyone else is already watching...
> 
> Anyways, went over to a local used video games store today (Press Start for anyone on the east coast) and I was SHOCKED at what I found. I was looking for specifically wrestling obviously and I stumbled upon a shit ton of *shoot interviews *of all things. I didn't buy any, not my cup of tea, but seriously it was crazy. Highspots shoots with Ric & Roddy, Petey Williams, Behind the Scenes at The Bash etc. ROH Straigh Shootins with Christopher Daniels & Ron Killings. I was hoping after seeing ROH titles I'd stumble across an actual show, but unfortunately didn't. Did see ECW Guilty as Charged 2001 though, there's a rare one. My point being, go out and check your local pawn shops and shit people! You NEVER know what you'll find there. :doug


I always check the DVD racks of thrift stores, but I rarely find anything. I found some random indy show that had a bunch of ex-WWE guys on it for $2.99 but didn't buy it because nothing really interested me. Mostly though it's only WWE/TNA stuff. Kind of odd how that store has so many things. Maybe there's a connection between the owner of the store and someone at Highspots. Either that or a massive indy mark kicked the bucket or something. Personally I probably would have grabbed them all because they were most likely dirt cheap, and worst come to worst you could sell them on ebay for $10-$20 each and make some money.


I'm considering pre-ordering DDT4, or I may wait till the February show is released and buying both (assuming it's good). I do know one thing for sure: I'm going to cry like a little bitch at the end of DDT4.


----------



## Flux

RODERICK STRONG MUST BE FROM GUATAMALA BECAUSE HE'S CLEANING HOUSE!

:lmao I adore Excalibur


----------



## geraldinhio

_PWG Mystery Vortex 2012_



Spoiler:  



I'll just do a quick review,might do a detailed one tomorrow. Maybe write up the MOTYC.

*Dojo Bros vs The Young Bucks*

Really fun and great opener,one of the best openers in recent memory. Young Bucks are Immense. Both Strong and Edwards show why they excel as tag wrestlers. Sick finish.

****

*Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger.* 

I don't care what anyone says Younger is plain horrible. Easily the worst on the PWG roster. I'm not Sami's biggest fan but I can tolerate him given the right opponent but Drake brought out the worst in him. Edwards/Richards from BITW is a masterpiece compared to this. Hated it. Maybe * star for the apron spot. I'm not watching another Drake match ever again. Actually it doesn't even deserve a star. 

*RockNes Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers (C) *

"The PWG titles being the ugliest in professional wrestling" :lmao Everyone loves SSB and I'm a fan of RockNes, more so Goodtime. Still find it hard to buy into them as heels,even though Goodtime has a great heel beard. No matter how much I see the "Get Over Here" belly to belly into the corner I still mark. Love it. Nice little match. 

***1/2 

*Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky*

A nice send off to one of the best heels to ever graze an Indy ring.I think I'm in the minority that will be sad to see Joey leave. The match its self was enjoyable. Some nice nostalgic touches in the match like the lioncock and stuff. I've read that some skipped the match. If you skip any match it should be the Younger one. :side:

***

I'll watch the rest tomorrow. Very fun show so far. Only gonna get better too. :mark:



Also, didn't see this posted.


----------



## sXeMope

*PWG Failure To Communicate*

- *Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor*
- ***
- Decent opener. A lot of people shit on Taylor, but I don't mind him. 

- *Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin*
- ****
- This was a really good match. Way better then I expected

- *Famous B & B-Boy vs RockNES Monsters*
- ***
- This was all around a fun match. Commentary added to it. No complaints. 

- *Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards*
- ****.5
- This match was awesome. I don't really have any comments for it, but it was great. 

- *Rich Swann vs Roderick Strong*
- ****
- Really liked this. Started slow, but got better as it went on. Very good debut for Swann. Finish was brutal. 

- *Brian Cage vs Willie Mack*
- ****
- Sami Callihan was on commentary. At one point he said he broke some chairs, and said it was coming out of his paycheck, and that he's now getting paid 11 dollars and a hot dog, Ian Rotten style. This made me laugh hysterically. Also, Curt Hawkins apparently buys every PWG DVD, which is neat. I really liked this match. I've seen people they didn't like it, but personally I didn't see anything wrong with it. 

- *Kenny Omega & El Generico vs Young Bucks*
- ****
- Very good match. Bucks are a great tag team, and Omega and Generico are both outstanding athletes. Matches like this show that tag team wrestling isn't a lost art.

- *Kevin Steen vs Ricochet vs Michael Elgin*
- ****.5
- For a seemingly filler match, this was great. They did some comedy spots, mostly revolving around Ricochet being 1/4 the size of Elgin and Steen. Ricochet was definitely the star of this match. I've said it before, but Dragon Gate has done wonders for him. Everyone got their shit in, and it was really good IMO. I feel like it could have gone longer though. 



*XPW Baptized In Blood I*

- *Supreme vs Kid Kaos*
- *
- This was horrible. I like Kaos, he's one of the maybe 5 or 6 guys from XPW who I liked. Supreme, on the other hand. I mean, does he even have any training? 

- *Johnny Webb vs Messiah*
- ***
- Honestly this is probably the best match on the show, and even then it's passable. 

- *Kronus vs Carlito Montana*
- *.5
- Kronus was okay in his prime. He's past his prime here. Another generic, totally forgettable match. 

- *Axl Rotten vs Homeless Jimmy*
- *
- I'm not sure, but during Axl Rotten's entrance, he was letting fans touch the barbed wire axe handles, and I think one of them was Youth Suicide. That's probably the most interesting thing about this match. 

- *Cronic vs JN (or JM? couldn't hear it well)* 
- N/A
- Non tournament match. Skipped it. 

- *Supreme vs Messiah*
- *
- Again, Supreme has no business being anywhere near a wrestling ring, never mind being in it. 

----I stopped watching at this point. 

- Why did I buy this? Watching this made me realize that I really need to re-evaluate my life. Everything I saw sucked, and the commentary was a whole new level of horrible. I could have downloaded this for free, and still feel like I was ripped off. The second tournament came with this, but honestly this show has turned me off from even attempting it. 
​


----------



## Groovemachine

Watching Mystery Vortex, I'll post a full review in a day or two once I get through it all, but just had to post about the Sami Callihan/Drake Younger match...

Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger - PWG Mystery Vortex- *1/2
~ Seriously...fuck this shit. I don't even know where to start. I worked out exactly why I hate Sami; he uses the same mannerisms as EUGENE, which would be fine if he was supposed to look like a retard but we're supposed to take him seriously. Eugh. Selling was non-existant, they went to ridiculous levels (trading Vertebreakers and both kicking out of them?), not to mention Drake having a superman kick out at 1 for no real reason after enduring a TON of offense. Not a fan of unprotected headbutts either which they relied upon too heavily. The only reason this doesn't get a DUD rating is because they clearly went all out and didn't hold back, so I have to appreciate their efforts. But no, this was certainly not my cup of tea, the epitome of garbage wrestling IMO. Oh joy, I'll have to sit through the rematches as well.


----------



## Rickey

2 free matches from Chikara. The shows? King of Trios 2012 Night 3 and The Thirteenth Hat.



Spoiler: Trios action














Very fun trios match along with a good hold for hold singles match.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Anarchy in the U.K.

*BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki - *** 3/4

Spud vs. Jody Fleisch vs. Jonny Storm - ** 3/4

Nigel McGuinness, Colt Cabana, & Robbie Brookside vs. The Kings of Wrestling & Chad Collyer - *** 1/2

*ROH World Title
*Bryan Danielson (c) vs. SUWA - *** 1/2

Doug Williams vs. Jimmy Rave - *** 1/2

The Briscoes vs. Matt Sydal & Davey Richards - **** 1/4

*ROH World Title
*Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong - **** 1/4


*Overall: 9.25/10

*- Really awesome opener. Nothin but two brutes hittin each other with big bombs for 15 minutes. Chops, clotheslines, & suplexes galore. One of the best openers in company history tbh. This crowd fucking ROCKS.

- The 3 way is a fun spotfest, Spud gets killed. It seamlessly transitions into the next match with KOW spoiling the party and once again murdering Spud... poor guy. So the faces appear and challenge the Kings, challenge accepted. Ultra fun match with tons of creative chants from the crowd. Formula was great and the finishing stretch was awesome. Seriously, this might be the best crowd I've ever seen.

- Earlier in the night, Aries declared he couldn't wrestle tonight because of broken ribs which lead to Roddy challenging Danielson for the belt. But on Danielson's way back to the locker room, SUWA ambushed him with a kendo stick and demanded a title shot, which of course he got. Really good brawl with Danielson getting a nasty cut on top of his head from a chair shot. The finish was absolutely perfect to keep SUWA's rep in tact. Super good 10 minute match.

- Williams/Rave was probably the sleeper match of the night. Got a ton of time (20 minutes plus). There was a lot of stalling and crowd play in the first few minutes but once you get past that there's some good wrestling and Nana adds some entertainment value to it, even though he should've been thrown out several times. I absolutely love his promo before the match while you see EVERYONE in the crowd getting their toilet paper ready. Hilarious.

- The tag match is all kinds of awesome. Bit of a slow build as the first half didn't have anything too special, basically a really long feeling out process, but once Sydal made the hot tag to Davey it was pure insanity. People flying all over the arena, getting dropped on their heads. Sydal looked like a million bucks here, either wooing the crowd with his athleticism or just getting killed by a Briscoe. The nearfall off the Doomsday reversal was fucking NUTS. Great match.

- It's Danielson vs. Strong IV, I shouldn't have to tell you how it went. Stiff, intense, physical, hard-hitting, etc. All those fancy words wrapped into one match, as these guys always deliver. Fantastic finishing stretch that teased the same ending from their Vendetta match. Major props go out to Danielson. By the end of this, the gash in his head was steady flowing, his mouth was busted open, and his chest was just obliterated by the countless number of chops he's taken from both guys. Awesome main event from a SERIOUSLY underrated show loaded with great wrestling and a red hot crowd from start to finish. If I ever end up making a list, I can guarantee this will end up being one of the Top 10 shows in company history. *KingKicks* was in attendance I believe, ask him how it went.​


----------



## Obfuscation

Rickey said:


> 2 free matches from Chikara. The shows? King of Trios 2012 Night 3 and The Thirteenth Hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Trios action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very fun trios match along with a good hold for hold singles match.


(Y)

Anarchy in the UK is THAT amazing? Damn, almost looks like it could rival Unified. Maybe I should make McQueen an offer and see if he'll sell it to me. :hmm:

I can't wait to see this Callihan/Younger match. Only b/c the consensus on it is so back and forth. Will my love for Callihan pull through or will I find to be long and poorly worked? STAY TUNED


----------



## Corey

Hailsabin said:


> (Y)
> 
> Anarchy in the UK is THAT amazing? Damn, almost looks like it could rival Unified. Maybe I should make McQueen an offer and see if he'll sell it to me. :hmm:
> 
> I can't wait to see this Callihan/Younger match. Only b/c the consensus on it is so back and forth. Will my love for Callihan pull through or will I find to be long and poorly worked? STAY TUNED


Bet he'd do it. If not, then grab this one real quick: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ring-of-Hon...?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item2c6b9df5d4

Every review I've read has been all positive but I tend to like the show more than others, especially the 6 man (so much fun) and Williams/Rave. Double main event is the tits.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh yeah, I remember the 6 man getting crapped on by the majority. Don't know what to expect, but I wouldn't think the blandness of Brookside & Collyer would bring the quality down so much. Considering who their partners are.

Doug Williams vs Jimmy Rave sounds :mark:

damn, the auction is only 10 bucks + 3 for shipping. #takemymoneynow


----------



## Corey

Buy that shit! I'm in full ROH mode right now and I'm not really sure why. So many shows to watch/rewatch I don't even know which one to pick.


----------



## smitlick

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *ROH - Anarchy in the U.K.
> 
> *BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki - *** 3/4
> 
> Spud vs. Jody Fleisch vs. Jonny Storm - ** 3/4
> 
> Nigel McGuinness, Colt Cabana, & Robbie Brookside vs. The Kings of Wrestling & Chad Collyer - *** 1/2
> 
> *ROH World Title
> *Bryan Danielson (c) vs. SUWA - *** 1/2
> 
> Doug Williams vs. Jimmy Rave - *** 1/2
> 
> The Briscoes vs. Matt Sydal & Davey Richards - **** 1/4
> 
> *ROH World Title
> *Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong - **** 1/4
> 
> 
> *Overall: 9.25/10
> 
> *- Really awesome opener. Nothin but two brutes hittin each other with big bombs for 15 minutes. Chops, clotheslines, & suplexes galore. One of the best openers in company history tbh. This crowd fucking ROCKS.
> 
> - The 3 way is a fun spotfest, Spud gets killed. It seamlessly transitions into the next match with KOW spoiling the party and once again murdering Spud... poor guy. So the faces appear and challenge the Kings, challenge accepted. Ultra fun match with tons of creative chants from the crowd. Formula was great and the finishing stretch was awesome. Seriously, this might be the best crowd I've ever seen.
> 
> - Earlier in the night, Aries declared he couldn't wrestle tonight because of broken ribs which lead to Roddy challenging Danielson for the belt. But on Danielson's way back to the locker room, SUWA ambushed him with a kendo stick and demanded a title shot, which of course he got. Really good brawl with Danielson getting a nasty cut on top of his head from a chair shot. The finish was absolutely perfect to keep SUWA's rep in tact. Super good 10 minute match.
> 
> - Williams/Rave was probably the sleeper match of the night. Got a ton of time (20 minutes plus). There was a lot of stalling and crowd play in the first few minutes but once you get past that there's some good wrestling and Nana adds some entertainment value to it, even though he should've been thrown out several times. I absolutely love his promo before the match while you see EVERYONE in the crowd getting their toilet paper ready. Hilarious.
> 
> - The tag match is all kinds of awesome. Bit of a slow build as the first half didn't have anything too special, basically a really long feeling out process, but once Sydal made the hot tag to Davey it was pure insanity. People flying all over the arena, getting dropped on their heads. Sydal looked like a million bucks here, either wooing the crowd with his athleticism or just getting killed by a Briscoe. The nearfall off the Doomsday reversal was fucking NUTS. Great match.
> 
> - It's Danielson vs. Strong IV, I shouldn't have to tell you how it went. Stiff, intense, physical, hard-hitting, etc. All those fancy words wrapped into one match, as these guys always deliver. Fantastic finishing stretch that teased the same ending from their Vendetta match. Major props go out to Danielson. By the end of this, the gash in his head was steady flowing, his mouth was busted open, and his chest was just obliterated by the countless number of chops he's taken from both guys. Awesome main event from a SERIOUSLY underrated show loaded with great wrestling and a red hot crowd from start to finish. If I ever end up making a list, I can guarantee this will end up being one of the Top 10 shows in company history. *KingKicks* was in attendance I believe, ask him how it went.​


The Tag Match is still one of my favourite matches ever... Not the best but one of the most enjoyable matches for sure. Love that show.


----------



## Corey

smitlick said:


> The Tag Match is still one of my favourite matches ever... Not the best but one of the most enjoyable matches for sure. Love that show.


I literally felt the exact same way. It wasn't quite AS good the 2nd time around since I noticed the first half wasn't too special but yeah, back half fucking rules. One of the most slept on shows & matches in ROH history.


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> *XPW Baptized In Blood I*
> 
> - *Supreme vs Kid Kaos*
> - *
> - This was horrible. I like Kaos, he's one of the maybe 5 or 6 guys from XPW who I liked. Supreme, on the other hand. I mean, does he even have any training?
> 
> - *Johnny Webb vs Messiah*
> - ***
> - Honestly this is probably the best match on the show, and even then it's passable.
> 
> - *Kronus vs Carlito Montana*
> - *.5
> - Kronus was okay in his prime. He's past his prime here. Another generic, totally forgettable match.
> 
> - *Axl Rotten vs Homeless Jimmy*
> - *
> - I'm not sure, but during Axl Rotten's entrance, he was letting fans touch the barbed wire axe handles, and I think one of them was Youth Suicide. That's probably the most interesting thing about this match.
> 
> - *Cronic vs JN (or JM? couldn't hear it well)*
> - N/A
> - Non tournament match. Skipped it.
> 
> - *Supreme vs Messiah*
> - *
> - Again, Supreme has no business being anywhere near a wrestling ring, never mind being in it.
> 
> ----I stopped watching at this point.
> 
> - Why did I buy this? Watching this made me realize that I really need to re-evaluate my life. Everything I saw sucked, and the commentary was a whole new level of horrible. I could have downloaded this for free, and still feel like I was ripped off. The second tournament came with this, but honestly this show has turned me off from even attempting it.
> ​



I feel your pain. I have no idea why you bought it either. When I was first branching out and buying non-WWE stuff I bought shit like this. I have a couple of XPW DVDs and all sorts of other crap that I wish I never bought. However it was just buying random DVDs that I ended up discovering PWG so I guess it all wasn't a total waste of time.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Buy that shit! I'm in full ROH mode right now and I'm not really sure why. So many shows to watch/rewatch I don't even know which one to pick.


I know I can get a quick 13 bucks to spend atm too. 

Same here. Although I'm half way into Age of Insanity. Need to finish it but got sidetracked with 2013 stuff. Currently all caught up so perhaps tonight I'll pop it in. Up next - Black vs Aries. Don't know if it will reach the level of their Final Battle '08 match. Fingers crossed. :mark:


----------



## blink_41sum_182

I was going to put spoiler tags but it seems people have already posted their ratings so, sorry if I spoil anything:

*PWG Mystery Vortex 2012*

1. Young Bucks vs. Roderick Strong and Eddie Edwards - ******
2. Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger - **** 1/2* (the ridiculous front flip onto to the chairs was terrible though)
3. Super Smash Brothers vs. RockNES Monsters - **** 1/2*
4. Joey Ryan vs. Scorpio Sky - ****
5. B-Boy vs. Brian Cage vs. Willie Mack vs. TJ Perkins - **** 3/4* (marked out like a school girl when Cage caught Perkins in the suplex)
6. El Generico vs. Rich Swann - **** 3/4*
7. Super Smash Brothers vs. Eddie Edwards and Roderick Strong - **** 3/4*
8. Kevin Steen vs. Adam Cole - ***** 1/4* (that chair spot was fucking insane)

Overall: *9.5/10*



Spoiler: Results



Show of the year. Better than DDT 4 and better than Wrestlemania. One of the best, if not the best PWG shows I've ever seen and one of the best wrestling shows I've ever seen, period. Only one bad match and it wasn't even that bad with the atmosphere of Joey Ryan leaving so it was a feel good moment. Awesome opener, 2 great matches following up, 3 matches that could have been main events, and an amazing brutal main event with a new champion crowned. I've always liked Adam Cole but this is by far his best match and he is now a star.


----------



## Mattyb2266

*PWG Mystery Vortex*

1.) Young Bucks vs. Strong & Edwards -* **** *
Fantastic way to open the show

2.) Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan - ****3/4*
Don't care if people think I'm overrating it, I enjoyed the hell out of this match.

3.) Super Smash Brothers vs. RockNES Monsters - ****1/4*
One of the worst matches they've had in PWG and it's still above 3 stars, tells you a lot about their run so far.

4.) Joey Ryan vs. Scorpio Sky - *****
Good sendoff for Ryan but the match itself was passable

5.) Mack vs. Cage vs. B-Boy vs. Perkins - ****1/2*
Really fun match, great for what it was on the card

6.) El Generico vs. Rich Swann - ****3/4*
So much fun, so so much fun. 

7.) Super Smash Brothers vs. Edwards & Strong - *****1/2*
Match of the night, and one of the best tag team matches I've seen all year, right up there for me with SSB/Bucks and SSB/Generico & Del Sol

8.) Kevin Steen vs. Adam Cole - ******
Pretty much exactly what I expected. Very entertaining.

I think everyone can agree this is the Best PWG show of the year. Great from top to bottom and nothing below 3 Stars for me.


Also, just pre-ordered DDT4. According to Highspots the expected shipping date is February 7th.


----------



## seabs

Groovemachine said:


> Watching Mystery Vortex, I'll post a full review in a day or two once I get through it all, but just had to post about the Sami Callihan/Drake Younger match...
> 
> Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger - PWG Mystery Vortex- *1/2
> ~ Seriously...fuck this shit. I don't even know where to start. I worked out exactly why I hate Sami; he uses the same mannerisms as EUGENE, which would be fine if he was supposed to look like a retard but we're supposed to take him seriously. Eugh. Selling was non-existant, they went to ridiculous levels (trading Vertebreakers and both kicking out of them?), not to mention Drake having a superman kick out at 1 for no real reason after enduring a TON of offense. Not a fan of unprotected headbutts either which they relied upon too heavily. The only reason this doesn't get a DUD rating is because they clearly went all out and didn't hold back, so I have to appreciate their efforts. But no, this was certainly not my cup of tea, the epitome of garbage wrestling IMO. Oh joy, I'll have to sit through the rematches as well.


*This saves me ranting about it myself. Horrendous match. Add to that Drake's horrible bumping. The delayed senton bump off the apron was the worst I've seen for a long time and I really hate it when people do "turned inside out" bump off lariats. Kills the move when you just do a flip off it. If I hit you with a lariat that you don't see coming then nobody naturally takes a bump like that. Headbutts weren't good either. I'm guessing Drake does that A LOT. Oh well. He's the one who'll be crippled and braindead in ten years time and not me (hopefully). 

Talked about the top 3 matches in the MOTYC Thread. SSB/RockNES I wasn't a fan of. Heel RockNES just isn't working for me and I've really turned off them. Their matches going long doesn't help. Their goofy shtick kinda worked in small doses as a babyface team during their comebacks but it's just go away heat when they do it now as heels. Joey/Harold was nothing much. Nice send off for Joey after though. 4 way was fun. Cage is like the best wrestler ever in this envrionment. The blockbuster counter into a hanging suplex. Jesus wept. Wasn't a fan of DojoBros/SSB. Workrate match but here it didn't work like it did with the Young Bucks. No character to it when you take away the heel heat and the finishing run was no where near as good as the opener. Eddie completely no selling SSB's finisher really wound me up too.*


----------



## Obfuscation

SSB vs RockNES was at best only a solid/pretty good affair. certainly was SSB's weakest match in PWG yet. Didn't need to go 14 fucking minutes either. 10 would have suited it just fine. If not a bit shorter. Why did Goodtime trim his beard to shove in Stupe's face? Puzzling. FATALITY is still un-freakin-believable to witness. So, that's always fun to see.

Callihan vs Younger is one I'm torn on. I marked for Callihan during it. Drake honestly was quite bad. He did a lot that made me realize it was a staged affair. Not good when that happens. Seabs pointed out the ghastly tumble off the apron. My brother and I were left perplexed and wondered how fans even popped at it. PWG fans should have shit on it, tbhayley. Grr they're too awesome nowadays. 8*D The match was better version of Callihan vs Mack from BOLA. What do I mean by that? Enjoyable enough match for me thanks to the actions of Callihan alone and nothing by the opponent. Only dare I say I liked this MORE than I did the Mack match. Which should tell you how I feel personally about Willie Mack.

Opener was fucking insanity on the all the right levels. If you like Young Bucks, chops, & super kicks, you'll get a hard-on for it.

I'll finish the rest tomorrow. Can't wait for Steen vs COLE.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Just finished watching MV and some thoughts:



Seabs said:


> *Eddie completely no selling SSB's finisher really wound me up too.*


Same and not to mention a couple other high impact moves that looked like they should've done the job and he just kicks out without Strong getting him out. I preferred SSB/Rockness to this one. 



Spoiler: Steen/Cole nitpick



I was bothered that after what seemed like 30 seconds Cole seemed to no sell all the shit on the floor in the beginning of the match and just do his thing. It also bothered me that the big spot didn't end it. Another thing I was bothered by was Cole hitting like 3 moves and winning after getting up from the big spot. I mean how can you finish that match off after you blow your wad on that spot? From a star rating point I'd give this like ***1/2 but in entertainment it was *****.



This has to be the show of the year. Even though I didn't like the workrate/selling/over the top finishes in a few matches this show was incredibly entertaining and I don't recall watching a more entertaining show than this in quite some time.


----------



## seabs

*Dominion and King Of Pro Wrestling were definitely better. Probably the best PWG show fo 2012 even though I'm not as high on it as some.*


----------



## Corey

ROH Tuesday Rollout. Some really, really odd choices on here and some disappointing ones that have been on shit tons of dvds. But it's got CAGE OF DEATH!!!



[FONT=Lucida, &quot]There are many faces to Ring of Honor: the pure wrestling, the high flying exhibitions, and state of the art tag team wrestling. Yet there is one face that, well infrequently seen, looms just as tall. It is a bloody face, one scarred by chairs, tables, and ladders, one born in the fires of what the legendary Mick Foley dubbed "The Ring of Hardcore"!​​[/FONT]​
This 2-Disc, 19 match collection highlights the darker side of ROH, the brutal and unforgiving side where Homicide & Steve Corino collided in a Barbed Wire Match, where a battle of The Second City Saints & The Prophecy resulted in a chair riot, and where the Ladder War was christened with the blood of Kevin Steen, El Generico, and The Briscoes. Colt Cabana, Samoa Joe, Jimmy Jacobs, BJ Whitmer, and Jerry Lynn have all made their pilgrimage to this land where the body is pushed to its limit, its tolerance for pain is truly tested, and all wear a crimson mask. Yes, this is ROH, but this isn't Ring of Honor. This is the Ring of Hardcore....

Disc 11. Da Hit Squad vs. The Carnage Crew (Boston Massacre Match)...Honor Invades Boston 8/24/02
2. Homicide vs. Steve Corino (Barbed Wire Match)...War of the Wire 11/29/03
3. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Steel Cage Match)...At Our Best 3/13/04
4. The Carnage Crew vs. Special K (Scramble Cage II)...At Our Best 3/13/04
5. CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer (Chicago Street Fight)...Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 2 7/24/04
6. BJ Whitmer & Dan Maff vs. The Carnage Crew (Boston Street Fight)...Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04
7. The Carnage Crew vs. Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer (Fight Without Honor)...Final Battle 2004 12/26/04
8. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Chicago Street Fight)...Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 
9. Team ROH vs. Team CZW (Cage of Death)...Death Before Dishonor IV 7/15/06



Disc 2
10. BJ Whitmer vs. The Necro Butcher (Barbed Wire Match)...War of the Wire II 7/28/06
11. Homicide vs. Adam Pearce (Steel Cage Match)...Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06
12. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Last Man Standing Match)...Battle of the Icons 1/27/07
13.. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero, Davey Richards, & Matt Sydal defeated Austin Aries, Delirious, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross (Philadelphia Street Fight)...Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/07
14. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (Ladder War)...Man Up 9/15/07
15. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher & Joey Matthews (Street Fight)...Take No Prisoners 3/16/08
16. The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs (No DQ Match)...Take No Prisoners 2009 4/4/09
17. Kenny King vs. Jerry Lynn (No DQ Match)...From The Ashes 3/26/10
18. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. El Generico & Colt Cabana (Steel Cage Match)...ROH on HDNet Episode 80
19. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The All Night Express (Ladder War III)...Death Before Dishonor IX 9/17/11

​
​
​
​

*CLICK **HERE* TO ORDER​
​


----------



## geraldinhio

> I'll just do a quick review,might do a detailed one tomorrow. Maybe write up the MOTYC.
> 
> *Dojo Bros vs The Young Bucks*
> 
> Really fun and great opener,one of the best openers in recent memory. Young Bucks are Immense. Both Strong and Edwards show why they excel as tag wrestlers. Sick finish. I second Seabs on the Bucks being best act of 2012.
> 
> ****1/4+
> 
> *Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger.*
> 
> I don't care what anyone says Younger is plain horrible. Easily the worst on the PWG roster. I'm not Sami's biggest fan but I can tolerate him given the right opponent but Drake brought out the worst in him. Edwards/Richards from BITW is a masterpiece compared to this. Hated it. Maybe * star for the apron spot. I'm not watching another Drake match ever again. Actually it doesn't even deserve a star. Pointless stiffness, horrible bumping from Drake, poor Sami performance. Stay away at all costs. -DUD
> 
> *RockNes Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers (C) *
> 
> "The PWG titles being the ugliest in professional wrestling" :lmao Everyone loves SSB and I'm a fan of RockNes, more so Goodtime. Still find it hard to buy into them as heels,even though Goodtime has a great heel beard. No matter how much I see the "Get Over Here" belly to belly into the corner I still mark. Love it. Nice little match.
> 
> ***1/2
> 
> *Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky*
> 
> A nice send off to one of the best heels to ever graze an Indy ring.I think I'm in the minority that will be sad to see Joey leave. The match its self was enjoyable. Some nice nostalgic touches in the match like the lioncock and stuff. I've read that some skipped the match. If you skip any match it should be the Younger one. :side:
> 
> ***
> 
> I'll watch the rest tomorrow. Very fun show so far. Only gonna get better too. :mark:


Just continuing my review from yesterday.

*B-Boy vs TJP vs Brian Cage-Taylor vs Willie Mack*

TJ is a fucking ninja, Brian Cage Taylor is an animal,Willie Mack is always fun to watch and B-Boy is passable in multi-men matches. WOW. PWG need more four way matches and TJ has to be in all of them. The TJ spot where Cage catches him is probably my favorite spot of 2012. Really well done,frantic paced and innovative match. ****+

*El Generico vs Rich Swann
*
Rich Swann is so impressive. I can see him going the same route as Ricochet and evolving from a great highflyer just to a all round fantastic wrestler. He's great to watch and what more can I say about Generico. I'm finding it hard to remember his last PWG match I rated under 4 stars. Loved Generico heeling it up as the veteran. Please give me more Swann in PWG. Marked so much for the finish. ****-****1/4 

*Super Smash Brothers vs Dojo Bros*

I regret so much not watching this show unspoiled. I just can't help myself though. Really nice tag match here, nice to see the Dojo Bros heel it up. Didn't reach the lofty heights as the opener but still had a lot of good stuff in there. Roddys suplex into his knees is so cringey. Anyway bout **** stars I'd say. 

*Kevin Steen (c)vs Adam Cole -Guerrilla Warfare*

CRAZY stuff from the get go with Cole taking one insane beating.Really brought the hate. Real simple and well worked story combined with some insane spots. :lmao at Steen kissing Knox. As I said Cole takes an insane beating,he bumped like a mad man. The tower of chairs spot was just plain nuts. Worked the stipulation very well and had a great match.

****1/4+

Awesome show from top to bottom and the best I've seen in 2012. Just the skip the one certain aforementioned match. Some great stuff in there.

EDIT: 

@Hailsabin. You said



> Enjoyable enough match for me thanks to the actions of Callihan alone and nothing by the opponent.


What exactly were this actions by Sami that made the match enjoyable? His stupid pointless stiffing, his non existent selling or horrible facial expressions? He was nearly as bad as Younger. This to me is probably the worst match I've seen this year. As people said it's either you'll hate it or love it.


----------



## Chismo

*"Joey Ryan, this, is SERIOUS!"*

Those words tell the entire story about Steen/Cole instant epic cult classic.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Seabs said:


> *The delayed senton bump off the apron was the worst I've seen for a long time *


Yeah that was the worst. The rest of the match was pretty good but I seriously cringed and got mad when he did that. If anything makes wrestling look more fake, that's it.


----------



## Certified G

sXeMope said:


> *XPW Baptized In Blood I*
> 
> - *Supreme vs Kid Kaos*
> - *
> - This was horrible. I like Kaos, he's one of the maybe 5 or 6 guys from XPW who I liked. Supreme, on the other hand. I mean, does he even have any training?
> 
> - *Johnny Webb vs Messiah*
> - ***
> - Honestly this is probably the best match on the show, and even then it's passable.
> 
> - *Kronus vs Carlito Montana*
> - *.5
> - Kronus was okay in his prime. He's past his prime here. Another generic, totally forgettable match.
> 
> - *Axl Rotten vs Homeless Jimmy*
> - *
> - I'm not sure, but during Axl Rotten's entrance, he was letting fans touch the barbed wire axe handles, and I think one of them was Youth Suicide. That's probably the most interesting thing about this match.
> 
> - *Cronic vs JN (or JM? couldn't hear it well)*
> - N/A
> - Non tournament match. Skipped it.
> 
> - *Supreme vs Messiah*
> - *
> - Again, Supreme has no business being anywhere near a wrestling ring, never mind being in it.
> 
> ----I stopped watching at this point.
> 
> - Why did I buy this? Watching this made me realize that I really need to re-evaluate my life. Everything I saw sucked, and the commentary was a whole new level of horrible. I could have downloaded this for free, and still feel like I was ripped off. The second tournament came with this, but honestly this show has turned me off from even attempting it.
> ​


Man, I'm getting horrible flashbacks just reading this review. Before I watched it I thought it couldn't be as bad as I had heard. But goddamn, this was one awful show. The commentary sucked, the matches sucked, the audio sucked (couldn't hear shit)etc.. One of the worst shows I've ever seen. I still have the second tournament to watch, along with After The Fall Vol. 1 & 2 -_- Oh boy..


----------



## Rah

Hey, at least their production crew were well-vested in self-satire and pathos. They have to be, if they began the event with a disclaimer stating:


> Warning: XPW employs highly skilled wrestlers to perform complex and dangerous manuevers for it's wrestling events


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Just saw the Last of McGuinness and it was sad as fuck. I shed a few tears.


----------



## Obfuscation

geraldinhio said:


> @Hailsabin. You said
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly were this actions by Sami that made the match enjoyable? His stupid pointless stiffing, his non existent selling or horrible facial expressions? He was nearly as bad as Younger. This to me is probably the worst match I've seen this year. As people said it's either you'll hate it or love it.


Everything that makes Sami excellent. That's what did it.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Deep Freeze*

1. Kyle Matthews vs Ace Haven
*
wow.... Everyone needs to see a picture of Ace Haven

2. F.I.S.T. vs The Batiri
***

3. Saturyne vs Soldier Ant
**

4. Frightmare vs Kobald
**1/2

5. The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger vs deviAnt
***

6. The Colony vs Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier
**3/4

7. The Shard vs Gran Akuma
***1/4

8. Los Ice Creams vs The Spectral Envoy
**3/4

*9. Young Lions Cup*
Mr Touchdown vs Green Ant
***1/4

Awfully Small Venue didn't help the show.. Everything felt so squashed in and it really felt like a B Show matchwise. Still fun like Chikara always is though.​


----------



## Even Flow

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Just saw the Last of McGuinness and it was sad as fuck. I shed a few tears.


Mine got dispatched yesterday by Nigel. Can't wait until it gets here.


----------



## bme

TaylorFitz said:


> I feel your pain. I have no idea why you bought it either. When I was first branching out and buying non-WWE stuff I bought shit like this. I have a couple of XPW DVDs and all sorts of other crap that I wish I never bought. However it was just buying random DVDs that I ended up discovering PWG so I guess it all wasn't a total waste of time.


I also bought that show at a time when i was branching out, got it when i saw the dvd cover in a magazine. i discovered japanese and deathmatch wrestling when i bought a nice 5 dvd set of fmw shows.


----------



## DOPA

*PWG Mystery Vortex*

This is my first experience with PWG and I got to say thus far I'm really impressed. This show has been so much fun to sit through thus far. I haven't watched all of it yet cos I'm tired as fuck and want to sleep but I'll watch the rest of it tomorrow. This is my review thus far:

Roderick Strong and Eddie Edwards vs. The Young Bucks:

Opening match with great talent that I know. This was an awesome opener and so much fun to watch. Both teams have great chemistry together and some really crisp double team moves. I was really surprised by how well Eddie and Roddy worked as a team and how much team chemistry they have. Really enjoyable heat segment before going full on crazy upping the pace and spots in this match. This essentially had an ROH feel to it the way they clocked in the spots but unlike some ROH matches it didn't over stay its welcome and had the right amount of near falls and drama. Just an awesome opener, loved it. **** 3/4*

Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger

I've seen some promos of Callihan but never seen him work and this was the first time I've seen Younger. This has mixed reviews for this but I felt like this was a really good match. Really liked the story of the match being about these two psychopath like characters (correct me if I'm wrong) both going full on at each other and just not quitting. Some of the strikes especially the headbutt were really stiff and made it a little uncomfortable to watch at times. Just a really brutal and hard hitting match. Good storytelling with Callihan working on Younger's leg which played a factor into the finish of the match. This had a really close near fall with Younger hitting the vertabrae on Callihan and I was convinced it was over. Really believable near fall. Finish made perfect sense and again this felt like it got just the right amount of time. Very good match. **** 1/2 - *** 3/4*

PWG World Tag Team Championship Match:
Super Smash Bros.(c) vs. RockNES Monsters

Again another match featuring talent I've never seen before. This was a really entertaining tag match for the titles. The whole beginning was fucking hilarious. From the commentator saying that the tag belts are the ugliest belts in wrestling today to the antics from the super smash bros on the Monsters. Just great stuff. Just a really fun tag match to sit through with a great mixture of comedy, heat and great working. Great combination and tag team moves much like the opener. This match had some moves and spots that I didn't even think was possible. Great tease of a title change with the Monsters almost stealing one with a cheap move. Kept me on edge. The finish was really well done and the finishing double team move of SSB is sick! Very fun tag match, loved this. **** 1/2*

Joey Ryan vs. Scorpio Sky

Ryan's farewell to PWG match. Worst match ive seen on the card thus far but it was a good match. It was short only getting about 12 mins I think. It was worked well with another talent TNA had a look at earlier in the year with Scorpio Sky. This was pretty everything I expected barring the sick mustache ride on to the chairs which was an awesome spot. Good solid match. Ryan gave a cool speech after the match which was worth listening to for the banter and honesty. *****

Four Way Match:
B-Boy vs. Brian Cage vs. Willie Mack vs. TJ Perkins

I don't rate this as highly some people but this was still a really good match. This was pretty much non stop action from the get go and did not let up that much at all. I liked how the commentators played up on the Mack/Cage rivalry and then immediately from the bell Mack and Cage were brawling all the way round the ring. Nice added touch to include the story of their feud. This had great pacing all around and some really cool and innovative spot. The one that stands out is perkins doing the deathlock and then a northern lights suplex which was really unique. I was highly impressed by Willie Mack in this match. He moves so well for a big man and is extremely athletic. Cage is also freaky strong and I can see why TNA wanted to sign him as he has a great look, has great conditioning and can work well. This was a lot of fun to watch and had a great ending which sort of made you feel sorry for Perkins in the end because he was so closing to beating the odds! **** 1/2*

So far not a match under 3 stars. Super consistent card so far and its been a pleasure to sit through. Can't wait to see Generico's match and the main event but for now this gets a big thumbs up from me (Y)


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

X-Static said:


> Mine got dispatched yesterday by Nigel. Can't wait until it gets here.


Great to hear. Just be prepared to get depressed. Throughout the documentary I wanted people to convince him to get out of retirement, but in the end it seems like his mind is made up.


----------



## RKing85

PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2012 Night 2

Callihan/Perkins ***1/4
Cole/Edwards ***1/2
Elgin/Cage ***1/4
Ricochet/Strong ***1/4
6-man tag 1 **3/4
Cole/Callihan ***1/4
Elgin/Ricochet ***3/4
6-man tag 2 ****
Cole/Elgin ***3/4

While Cole won the tournament, it was Elgin who stole the show. Just like how Richard/Elgin in Florida made Elgin in ROH, this tournament made Elgin in PWG. He was just awesome in this tournament. The first 6 man tag just didn't work for me (tried to be funny but it fell flat to me) but the second 6 man more than made up for it. That match was awesome. The story telling in that match was brilliant. I realize they wanted to push some younger guys, but another strong name in the tournament would have been nice (TJP out, some one else in)


----------



## KingCrash

So tempting with all the reviews to just download Mystery Vortex but I'll wait until it gets here.


----------



## Platt

X-Static said:


> Mine got dispatched yesterday by Nigel. Can't wait until it gets here.


Be prepared for customs fees :cussin:


----------



## Chismo

Watched Mystery Vortex two times already:












1.	The DojoBros vs. The Young Bucks

_Great stuff. The Bucks continue to DOMINATE the world of wrestling, and the new Roddy & Eddie tag team is awesome. They’ve become my favorites instantly, lol. Awesome, high octane and exciting match, with damn hot crowd and insane commentary. Probably the best opener of the year._

******


2.	Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger

_Yeah, this is a match people either love or fucking hate. And it’s crystal clear why, lol. I’m not gonna lie, I enjoyed the hell out of it. Two crazy fuckers want to knock each other silly and die? Cool, where do I sign?! It’s their bloody choice, and who am I to judge? This match had no defense, like, at all. It was an all-out assault. RIDICULOUSLY stiff. I dare to say it reached the Joe/Necro levels of horrific insanity, only without weapons. Drake is the toughest motherfucker alive._

***1/2


3.	*PWG World Tag Team Championship*: The Super Smash Bros © vs. The RockNES Monsters

_Liked this a lot. The Bros were immense, and the RNM didn’t bother me too much this time. Even Johnny Yuma was tolerable. Everyone did just fine, which resulted in a fairly good title match. Hopefully the RNM break up soon, because I want to see Johnny Goodtime going solo. He’s awesome._

***1/2


4.	Joey Ryan vs. Scorpio Sky

_The “worst” match on the show, and yet it was good. Scorpio needs to be booked more often in PWG. This was Joey’s best match of the year. The Moustache Ride onto chairs was sick. Very nice post-match promo and send-off._

***1/4


5.	Brian Cage vs. Willie Mack vs. B-Boy vs. TJ Perkins

_Fuuuck me, this was smashing. Fast paced, high octane, nonstop action. Cage was in the BEAST mode, great stuff. TJP was not far behind. I’d rate this even higher, but the finish was little awkward with TJP not knowing what to do, I guess._

***1/2


6.	Rich Swann vs. El Generico

_Great storytelling with Generico getting the Ricochet flashbacks, and deciding to be a total dick to Swann because of it, in order to ground Swann, both physically and morally. Excellent contest. Swann is super over with Reseda already. Love it._

******


7.	The DojoBros vs. The Super Smash Bros

_Stupefied’s G.O.A.T. sequence!_









******


8.	GUERRILLA WARFARE for the *PWG World Championship*: Kevin Steen © vs. Adam Cole

_Excalibur’s “Joey Ryan, this, is SERIOUS!” words describe this match beautifully. Absolutely amazing stuff. DAT SPOT = MIND BLOWN! Kevin and Adam, you magnificent bastards! Almost perfect._

*****3/4*


Four good, and four great matches. Fantastic crowd and energy. The last hour was INSANE. American show of the year? Hard to disagree. PWG – the finest thing in life.​


----------



## Certified G

I got Mystery Vortex in the mail this morning so I'm pretty excited to watch it. I'm pretty positive I'll be part of the group who loves Callihan/Younger, going by the reviews here it's the type of match I'd really enjoy.


----------



## Groovemachine

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *ROH - Anarchy in the U.K.
> 
> *BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki - *** 3/4
> 
> Spud vs. Jody Fleisch vs. Jonny Storm - ** 3/4
> 
> Nigel McGuinness, Colt Cabana, & Robbie Brookside vs. The Kings of Wrestling & Chad Collyer - *** 1/2
> 
> *ROH World Title
> *Bryan Danielson (c) vs. SUWA - *** 1/2
> 
> Doug Williams vs. Jimmy Rave - *** 1/2
> 
> The Briscoes vs. Matt Sydal & Davey Richards - **** 1/4
> 
> *ROH World Title
> *Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong - **** 1/4
> 
> 
> *Overall: 9.25/10
> 
> *- Really awesome opener. Nothin but two brutes hittin each other with big bombs for 15 minutes. Chops, clotheslines, & suplexes galore. One of the best openers in company history tbh. This crowd fucking ROCKS.
> 
> - The 3 way is a fun spotfest, Spud gets killed. It seamlessly transitions into the next match with KOW spoiling the party and once again murdering Spud... poor guy. So the faces appear and challenge the Kings, challenge accepted. Ultra fun match with tons of creative chants from the crowd. Formula was great and the finishing stretch was awesome. Seriously, this might be the best crowd I've ever seen.
> 
> - Earlier in the night, Aries declared he couldn't wrestle tonight because of broken ribs which lead to Roddy challenging Danielson for the belt. But on Danielson's way back to the locker room, SUWA ambushed him with a kendo stick and demanded a title shot, which of course he got. Really good brawl with Danielson getting a nasty cut on top of his head from a chair shot. The finish was absolutely perfect to keep SUWA's rep in tact. Super good 10 minute match.
> 
> - Williams/Rave was probably the sleeper match of the night. Got a ton of time (20 minutes plus). There was a lot of stalling and crowd play in the first few minutes but once you get past that there's some good wrestling and Nana adds some entertainment value to it, even though he should've been thrown out several times. I absolutely love his promo before the match while you see EVERYONE in the crowd getting their toilet paper ready. Hilarious.
> 
> - The tag match is all kinds of awesome. Bit of a slow build as the first half didn't have anything too special, basically a really long feeling out process, but once Sydal made the hot tag to Davey it was pure insanity. People flying all over the arena, getting dropped on their heads. Sydal looked like a million bucks here, either wooing the crowd with his athleticism or just getting killed by a Briscoe. The nearfall off the Doomsday reversal was fucking NUTS. Great match.
> 
> - It's Danielson vs. Strong IV, I shouldn't have to tell you how it went. Stiff, intense, physical, hard-hitting, etc. All those fancy words wrapped into one match, as these guys always deliver. Fantastic finishing stretch that teased the same ending from their Vendetta match. Major props go out to Danielson. By the end of this, the gash in his head was steady flowing, his mouth was busted open, and his chest was just obliterated by the countless number of chops he's taken from both guys. Awesome main event from a SERIOUSLY underrated show loaded with great wrestling and a red hot crowd from start to finish. If I ever end up making a list, I can guarantee this will end up being one of the Top 10 shows in company history. *KingKicks* was in attendance I believe, ask him how it went.​



Just to bump all the Anarchy in the UK discussion, I was there live too and it was actually my first ever ROH event in person. Nowadays I always LOL at myself in the crowd going mental for everything. It was my first indy show as well so I'd never seen stuff like that in person before. Frickin' loved it, a great example of Gabe booking on the fly in the face of injury and pulling off a great card to appease the crowd and send them home happy.

This was right around the time Strong and Danielson were having their epic series of matches, and although not on the level of their Vendetta/SCOH encounters, this certainly held it's own. I kind of think of the contest as a 'greatest hits' of their earlier matches, playing off of spots, utilising new counters to stuff that worked previously. Contextually it also helps that Danielson has a gaping wound on his head from the SUWA match, so he just looks like a total champ the whole time.

The tag match is one of my favourite tags in company history, so I fully second all the love thrown its way. All four men were just ON it that night, everything was so crisp and clean. 

Gotta admit I was a big fan of the opener too, even though I've seen many reviews where people HATE it. This was the start of Shiozaki's rise to stardom where he started proving to people that he could go with the best of them (er...and BJ Whitmer). 

And yep, Williams/Rave is a total sleeper match, it gets so overlooked. Rave played a fantastic heel here, and the match built slowly and methodically until the crowd got really invested in it. Sometimes I kinda miss these guys in ROH.

Definite contender for Most Underrated ROH ever. With the spectacular double main event MOTYCs from Unified the night before, it's understandable (not to mention the fact that we got spoiled with ****+ matches on almost every 2006 ROH show) but it's certainly a shame.


----------



## seabs

Platt said:


> Be prepared for customs fees :cussin:


*Got caught with them too. Son of a bitch.*


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Be prepared for customs fees :cussin:


Ugh


----------



## peep4life

Im glad mystery vortex comes off as great on dvd as it did in person....


----------



## DOPA

Crusade said:


> *PWG Mystery Vortex*
> 
> This is my first experience with PWG and I got to say thus far I'm really impressed. This show has been so much fun to sit through thus far. I haven't watched all of it yet cos I'm tired as fuck and want to sleep but I'll watch the rest of it tomorrow. This is my review thus far:
> 
> Roderick Strong and Eddie Edwards vs. The Young Bucks:
> 
> Opening match with great talent that I know. This was an awesome opener and so much fun to watch. Both teams have great chemistry together and some really crisp double team moves. I was really surprised by how well Eddie and Roddy worked as a team and how much team chemistry they have. Really enjoyable heat segment before going full on crazy upping the pace and spots in this match. This essentially had an ROH feel to it the way they clocked in the spots but unlike some ROH matches it didn't over stay its welcome and had the right amount of near falls and drama. Just an awesome opener, loved it. **** 3/4*
> 
> Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger
> 
> I've seen some promos of Callihan but never seen him work and this was the first time I've seen Younger. This has mixed reviews for this but I felt like this was a really good match. Really liked the story of the match being about these two psychopath like characters (correct me if I'm wrong) both going full on at each other and just not quitting. Some of the strikes especially the headbutt were really stiff and made it a little uncomfortable to watch at times. Just a really brutal and hard hitting match. Good storytelling with Callihan working on Younger's leg which played a factor into the finish of the match. This had a really close near fall with Younger hitting the vertabrae on Callihan and I was convinced it was over. Really believable near fall. Finish made perfect sense and again this felt like it got just the right amount of time. Very good match. **** 1/2 - *** 3/4*
> 
> PWG World Tag Team Championship Match:
> Super Smash Bros.(c) vs. RockNES Monsters
> 
> Again another match featuring talent I've never seen before. This was a really entertaining tag match for the titles. The whole beginning was fucking hilarious. From the commentator saying that the tag belts are the ugliest belts in wrestling today to the antics from the super smash bros on the Monsters. Just great stuff. Just a really fun tag match to sit through with a great mixture of comedy, heat and great working. Great combination and tag team moves much like the opener. This match had some moves and spots that I didn't even think was possible. Great tease of a title change with the Monsters almost stealing one with a cheap move. Kept me on edge. The finish was really well done and the finishing double team move of SSB is sick! Very fun tag match, loved this. **** 1/2*
> 
> Joey Ryan vs. Scorpio Sky
> 
> Ryan's farewell to PWG match. Worst match ive seen on the card thus far but it was a good match. It was short only getting about 12 mins I think. It was worked well with another talent TNA had a look at earlier in the year with Scorpio Sky. This was pretty everything I expected barring the sick mustache ride on to the chairs which was an awesome spot. Good solid match. Ryan gave a cool speech after the match which was worth listening to for the banter and honesty. *****
> 
> Four Way Match:
> B-Boy vs. Brian Cage vs. Willie Mack vs. TJ Perkins
> 
> I don't rate this as highly some people but this was still a really good match. This was pretty much non stop action from the get go and did not let up that much at all. I liked how the commentators played up on the Mack/Cage rivalry and then immediately from the bell Mack and Cage were brawling all the way round the ring. Nice added touch to include the story of their feud. This had great pacing all around and some really cool and innovative spot. The one that stands out is perkins doing the deathlock and then a northern lights suplex which was really unique. I was highly impressed by Willie Mack in this match. He moves so well for a big man and is extremely athletic. Cage is also freaky strong and I can see why TNA wanted to sign him as he has a great look, has great conditioning and can work well. This was a lot of fun to watch and had a great ending which sort of made you feel sorry for Perkins in the end because he was so closing to beating the odds! **** 1/2*
> 
> So far not a match under 3 stars. Super consistent card so far and its been a pleasure to sit through. Can't wait to see Generico's match and the main event but for now this gets a big thumbs up from me (Y)


To continue my review:

El Generico vs. Rich Swann:

Very good match right here. Yet another example of a match with Generico's great great storytelling this time playing more of a veteran heelish role getting frustrated by Swann not shaking his hand properly and pretty much causing Generico all sorts of problems before finally putting him away. First time seeing Swann and I'm seriously impressed. Great athleticism and high flyer. He needs to work on his psychology a bit but pairing him up with a guy like Generico did wonders for him in this match. Really good match, I've never seen Generico in a bad match....like ever. The guy is just phenomenal. **** 1/2*

Roderick Strong and Eddie Edwards vs. Super Smash Bros

This was AWESOME. Short match compared to the other tag matches but this packed in a lot of action, great double team moves and combinations. Just really exciting to watch. This had some good psychology as because both teams had matches previously they tried put each other away early by going full throttle. You saw the masked guy from SSB (need to learn names) show fatigue and tiredness in the middle of the match to sell that aspect of the match which was a nice touch. Eddie and Roddy jumping the SSB before the bell was evident of that and them also using the heel tactics to try and get one over SSB is also evidence of it. Strange to see the Eddie/Roddy team play both faces and heels in the same PPV but they did really well playing the heels here. Anyway, awesome tag match, the best one of the night and second best match of the night. ******

Guerrilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship:
Kevin Steen(c) vs. Adam Cole

Excellent main event. Really brutal and violent. The commentators and Steen himself played up Steen's anger well as he beat the crap out of Adam Cole. Thrusting him into the steel post and powerbombing him on the apron several times for example. The gimmick was used well as there were a number of brutal weapon spots. Especially the big spot into the chair tower of doom as I'll call it :lol. This match put over Cole as a tough SOB and had a great conclusion with Cole getting the win and becoming PWG World Champion. Awesome stuff. *****1/4*

Overall this show deserves a *9/10*. Amazing show, super consistent and so much fun to sit through. I'm definitely going to be keeping up to date with PWG as much as possible now.


----------



## Bubz

Looking forward to Mystery Vortex now :mark:.


----------



## geraldinhio

Has anyone seen or have a link for the DDT "Nasu Nature School Wrestling" between Generico, Kota Ibushi, HARASHIMA, Gota Ihashi, Batten Tamagawa and Takao Soma. 

:lmao 

Flick through these pictures and tell me this doesn't look like the best match ever. :lmao

http://s1130.beta.photobucket.com/u..._100001793422486_675387_2095962455_n.jpg.html


----------



## Chismo

Mother of God... :lmao


----------



## sXeMope

I don't care for DDT, but god damn, that looks really entertaining. Wouldn't that belong in the puro thread though?

How is the ROH El Generico DVD? and the Ring Of Hardcore DVD? I've never seen any of the matches because I'm not big on ROH, but they both interest me, and the Generico DVD will likely soon be sold out.


----------



## FITZ

I've seen DDT's campsite wrestling and it was pretty amazing so I would imagine adding Generico to something like that would only make it more amazing.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> I don't care for DDT, but god damn, that looks really entertaining. Wouldn't that belong in the puro thread though?
> 
> How is the ROH El Generico DVD? and the Ring Of Hardcore DVD? I've never seen any of the matches because I'm not big on ROH, but they both interest me, and the Generico DVD will likely soon be sold out.


Haven't seen enough of Generico's set to really give an accurate recommendation but it looks like a whole slew of good stuff but a small handful of 'great' stuff, if that makes sense. From what I've seen I could still recommend it to pick up in a sale. (vs. Claudio ****, vs. Strong ***3/4, No DQ vs. Strong ***1/2, vs. Daniels ****)

As I stated before, Ring of Hardcore has some pretty random stuff on it but it's a definite no brainer. Tons of awesome matches and a good amount of historically significant ones. First ever barbed wire match, cage of death, first ever Ladder War, first ever Chicago Street Fight, & an AMAZING 8-man street fight during faction warfare in '07.


----------



## Obfuscation

geraldinhio said:


> Has anyone seen or have a link for the DDT "Nasu Nature School Wrestling" between Generico, Kota Ibushi, HARASHIMA, Gota Ihashi, Batten Tamagawa and Takao Soma.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Flick through these pictures and tell me this doesn't look like the best match ever. :lmao
> 
> http://s1130.beta.photobucket.com/u..._100001793422486_675387_2095962455_n.jpg.html


:lmao

my stars it's wonderful!


----------



## Supes

*Just Getting into PWG...need some help*

Just getting into PWG's product, any suggestions on which shows or DVDs would be the best to watch/buy?


----------



## flag sabbath

*Re: Just Getting into PWG...need some help*

From 2012, DDT4, Death To All But Metal, Threemendous III, BOLA Night 2 & Mystery Vortex are all great shows. The best way to play catch-up is their three volume PWG Sells Out compilation series.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Just Getting into PWG...need some help*



Supes said:


> Just getting into PWG's product, any suggestions on which shows or DVDs would be the best to watch/buy?


Steen Wolf, BOLA 2011, or any night of All Star Weekend 8.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWG Mystery Vortex 2012 Review:* 

Roderick Strong and Eddie Edwards vs. The Young Bucks: ***3/4

Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger: *1/4 (fucking awful)

*PWG World Tag Team Championship Match:* 
Super Smash Bros.(c) vs. RockNES Monsters: ***3/4 (really fun and Goodtime is great)

Joey Ryan vs. Scorpio Sky: ***1/4

B-Boy vs. Brian Cage vs. Willie Mack vs. TJ Perkins: ***1/2 (very good match that could've been higher if Cage didn't wrestled like he's Mascara Dorada and the bad finish)

El Generico vs. Rich Swann: ***1/4

Roderick Strong and Eddie Edwards vs. Super Smash Bros.: ***3/4

*Guerrilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship:* 
Kevin Steen(c) vs. Adam Cole: ****1/2 (Kevin Steen is probably the best hardcore worker right now, the amazing part is that he's a damn good wrestler too)


----------



## obby

EmbassyForever said:


> Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger: *1/4 (fucking awful)


I just watched that match, and thought it was pretty good :hmm:


----------



## Lane

Its Callihan vs Younger. People either hate or love it.


----------



## The Rainmaker.

obby said:


> I just watched that match, and thought it was pretty good :hmm:


Wrestling is no longer about being exciting. We must break down and analyze every match based on little, nit-picking fdetails. #TheLogicUsedNowadays

Yeah, that match was really good IMO as well. Why? BECAUSE IT WAS FUCKING EXCITING. No, I do not give that much of a fuck about CONTROL SEGMENTZ 0MG HE DIDNT SELL PROPERLY ARRRGGGH SPOT FEST CROWD LOVES THIS I HATE THIS WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS AHHH FUCK THISSS *1/4. Yeah, sorry for the rant. I needed to let that out.


----------



## Obfuscation

I liked it too pardon some aspects of Drake's work that came off as "exposing". If I didn't notice it, then I wouldn't have had a problem of course.

Sami is the man. His general antics & work always entertained me per usual.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Only because it's Sami Calliahn it doesn't mean it was good. I don't a diffrence between this match to Edwards vs Richards or any either Richards/B-Boy matches that everyone here bash and hate. Fuck, Younger did piledriver on the apron after like 5-6 minutes into the match :lol horrible


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, b/c Sami's work in the match being the catalyst for enjoyment can't be the reason why I thought it was fine. That makes PERFECT sense.

If this match would have went 45 minutes with that frantic of a pace, then yeah, it would have been shit like the Davey vs Edwards matches. It went 17 and stopped when it needed to stop. _(although I would have preferred about 4 minutes shaved off. Would have suited it better)_


----------



## geraldinhio

I didn't enjoy Richards/Edwards at all,but I'd still go as far to say I rather watch that catastrophe of a match over Sami/Younger anyday. Drake is the worst wrestler on the PWG roster by far and away. I can dig a match with two wrestlers going out there any stiffing the hell out of each other and trying to kill each other but this was so poorly done.

I still don't see how Sami made the match enjoyable. He was pretty terrible too,not as bad as Drake but that's not a complaint. Was there a need for apron piledrivers five minutes into the match? And unprotected headbutts? And no logic. Unprotected headbutts aren't my thing. Don't even get me started on the dueling vertabreakers and Drake's one count kick out. Maybe if this match was a below ten minute sprint I would of gave it some credit but nearly 20 minutes. Dafuq. 

I can enjoy Sami given the right opponent but Drake brought out the worst in him. Somebody summed it up perfect in their comparison of Sami and Eugene in terms of their mannerisms. :lmao Anyway I'm sick of rambling on and bitching about this match.  I hate it, worst match of 2012 I've seen and just want to forget about it.


----------



## William Murderface

obby said:


> I just watched that match, and thought it was pretty good :hmm:


That makes two of us :jordan2



> Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger: *1/4 (fucking awful)


I fail to see how it would be awful.


----------



## Obfuscation

Complaining about unprotected headbutts now?

:lmao


----------



## William Murderface

It must be too real :lmao

He must not like unprotected chair shots also


----------



## Obfuscation

Some people don't like the chair shots. I personally don't mind them if the wrestler is willing to put the danger there. Not saying I appreciate guys dying in a match willy nilly all the time, but when the occasion is right and a worker is willing, well I won't complain. The headbutts thing though, I flat out don't get that. What would be the point if they WERE protected?


----------



## Chismo

Sami/Drake was damn good, and I enjoyed the hell out of it. Two crazy jimbos want to die? Bring it on!


----------



## Obfuscation

Basically my mindset too. If they're down - i'm down.


----------



## William Murderface

JoeRulz said:


> Sami/Drake was damn good, and I enjoyed the hell out of it. Two crazy jimbos want to die? Bring it on!


EXACTLY! that is the exact appeal of the match.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's not for everyone it seems. Fair enough. 

Although, I don't know why a few people continue to question "how does Sami make it good" when it's pretty self explanatory. I like the aspects of Sami's work that some seem to deem annoying.


----------



## William Murderface

Its because hes got that psycho balls to the walls mindset that we enjoy in certain people.

That's why i love Drake alot because he is a crazy SOB.


----------



## Obfuscation

Certainly for me. And you too. It just seems like the subjectivity that goes both ways got lost here.

I've explained what I liked, and even disliked, about the match. It should be squashed there.


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG Mystery Vortex​*
Dojo Bros vs the Young Bucks - *****1/4*
~ Wow, I am so on board the DojoBros bandwagon. They gel so well as a team! Strong still has the best hot tag in the business, he's so much better in a face tag team. Lots to love in this one; the rolling evades from the superkicks, Eddie's counter of Nick's springboard X-factor, the double-stomp facebuster finisher...yeah, this rocked.

Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger - **1/2*
~ Posted this earlier, but I'll post it again: Seriously...fuck this shit. I don't even know where to start. I worked out exactly why I hate Sami; he uses the same mannerisms as EUGENE, which would be fine if he was supposed to look like a retard but we're supposed to take him seriously. Eugh. Selling was non-existant, they went to ridiculous levels (trading Vertebreakers and both kicking out of them?), not to mention Drake having a superman kick out at 1 for no real reason after enduring a TON of offense. Not a fan of unprotected headbutts either which they relied upon too heavily. The only reason this doesn't get a DUD rating is because they clearly went all out and didn't hold back, so I have to appreciate their efforts. But no, this was certainly not my cup of tea, the epitome of garbage wrestling IMO. Oh joy, I'll have to sit through the rematches as well.

Cole/Steen promo - glorious. Cole's expression after Steen laid down the Guerrila Warfare challenge was perfect, what a champ.

Super Smash Bros. vs RockNES Monsters - ****1/4*
~ Don't think I've ever had cause to say this before in PWG, but there was a fantastic piece of camera work that captured Yuma's sunset flip powerbomb on Stupefied. Think the camera was placed on the mat so when Stupefied landed the view shook for a moment, and the angle that was shown made it look like a pretty bad landing for him. Sold what might have looked like an average spot from another view as something pretty darn good, leading to a great nearfall. Anyway, RockNES Monsters are still trying a little too hard to get over as heels and it's just not working. SSB were great as usual; loved the simultaneous cannonball/450 splash combo from both men. Wasn't crazy about Goodtime's 'beard trim' shenanigans but I suppose it goes with his kooky persona.

Scorpio Sky vs Joey Ryan - *****
~ That was a nasty Mustache Ride!

Nice final promo from Joey Ryan. Really touched by what Excalibur said actually. "You go to Orlando, take all their money, and you don't come back." That's awesome.

B-Boy vs TJP vs Brian Cage vs Willie Mack - ****1/2*
~ This was a ton of fun, enjoyed the heck out of it. Constantly action-packed, they fitted a load into the time given.

El Generico vs Rich Swann - ****3/4*
~ Swann is a perfect fit for PWG, he'll go far. Great finish to this hot contest, I love Generico being the slightly douchy veteran.

Super Smash Bros. vs Dojo Bros - ******
~ THAT sequence from Stupefied...wow! Loved seeing Eddie as more of a brawler too, like his scrappy little punches and slaps to a grounded Stupefied. They went all out for this and crammed loads into the 10ish minutes. Last few minutes especially were epic. Rematch please.

Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole [Guerrilla Warfare] - *****1/4*
~ Opening minutes were great with Steen just absolutely destroying Cole on the outside. Then we got the PLUNDAH~! I don't usually like the long set up to stuff like the pyramid of chairs but it worked wonders here as they split it up; Steen set up his contraption, and it was Cole who later decided to add to it in order to inflict more punishment. The actual spot with the chairs was awesome too, that totally delivered. Really nice finish, they played the tease of the tacks well and we got the payoff at just the right moment.


Such a great show. I only got done watching DDT4 last week and declared that my PWG show of the year, but this eclipses it. What with this, DDT4, DTABM, and Threemendous III, 2012 was definitely a top notch year for PWG.


----------



## The Rainmaker.

InYourFace said:


> EXACTLY! that is the exact appeal of the match.



Naaah, man, We must base our niit-picking ratings around the little things. Two dudes doing what I can never do and having that Reseda crowd going fucking nuts? Nah, fuck that. *1/2.


----------



## The Rainmaker.

The dude above me said Sami/Drake was the epitome of garbage yet he gives the match with thumbtacks and ladders **** 1/4 :lmao


----------



## Groovemachine

Because Cole and Steen actually made it mean something. Simple.

EDIT: Before this escalates any further, shall we all just agree to disagree? Some loved it, some hated it. If you loved it, great, no skin off my back.


----------



## geraldinhio

Hailsabin said:


> Complaining about unprotected headbutts now?
> 
> :lmao


Stiffing each other with headbutts and Drake getting busted open the hard way was just plain stupid and unnecessary. Drakes asking for a quick way for brain-damage working his style trying to make up for being a terrible wrestler.

Anyway I hate the match. Ye like it ,I'll leave it at that.


----------



## djmathers1207

Watching PWG stuff from last year

Davey Richards vs. Michael Elgin BOLA Night 1 ****1/4

Easily can be compared to the Showdown In The Sun Night 2 match, despite that being a 5 star match.
And also better than their AAW match a few months ago.

Kevin Steen vs. Adam Cole Mystery Vortex ****1/2-****1/4

This was flatout INSANE. I went nuts for the chair tower spot and loved the final sequence. This is Adam Cole's best match this year behind the match with O'Reilly at BITW.


----------



## geraldinhio

Why am I missing out in so much Generico epicness in DDT. :lmao






I think this is the match where the other wrestler makes Generico smoke a cigarette and he starts choking repeatedly.

Generico+DDT= Pure Gold. We need a Generico appreciation thread.


----------



## smitlick

*IWA-MS - Ted Petty Invitational 2007*

Night 1

1. Eddie Kingston vs Human Tornado
***

2. Davey Richards vs BJ Whitmer
**1/2

3. Mike Quackenbush vs Billy Roc
***

4. Claudio Castagnoli vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/2

5. Chris Hero vs 2 Cold Scorpio
***3/4

6. Chuck Taylor vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

Night 2

1. Joey Ryan vs Mike Quackenbush
**3/4

2. Claudio Castagnoli vs Davey Richards
**3/4

3. 2 Cold Scorpio vs Chuck Taylor
***1/4

4. Claudio Castagnoli vs Brent Albright
***1/2

5. Human Tornado vs Chuck Taylor
***1/4

6. Josh Abercrombie vs Mike Quackenbush
***1/4

7. Eddie Kingston vs Chris Hero
****1/4

8. Mike Quackenbush vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chuck Taylor
****1/4


*CZW - Night of Infamy 11*

1. OI4K vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/4

2. MASADA vs Davey Richards
***1/2



*DGUSA - Fearless 2012*

1. Johnny Gargano vs Eita
***

2. The Scene vs The D.U.F.
**1/4

3. Samuray Del Sol vs Sami Callihan
**3/4

4. The Gentlemen's Club vs CIMA, ACH & Rich Swann
***1/4

5. Jon Davis vs Akira Tozawa
***1/4

6. The Super Smash Brothers vs Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito
***1/2

7. Ricochet vs AR Fox
***1/4


*Chikara - The Zodiac Crimes*

1. The Throwbacks vs The Bravado Brothers
***

2. Gran Akuma vs Ophidian
**

3. Amber O'Neal vs Saturyne
*

4. The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger vs Walter Eaton
**

5. Donst & Hammermeier vs Soldier Ant & deviAnt
**1/2

6. Sugar Dunkerton vs assailAnt
**

7. F.I.S.T., The Batiri & The Shard vs The Spectral Envoy, The Colony & Mike Quackenbush
***1/2​


----------



## Obfuscation

geraldinhio said:


> Stiffing each other with headbutts and Drake getting busted open the hard way was just plain stupid and unnecessary. Drakes asking for a quick way for brain-damage working his style trying to make up for being a terrible wrestler.
> 
> Anyway I hate the match. Ye like it ,I'll leave it at that.


I stand by my mindset that if they're willing to put their lives on the line like that, I won't complain.

You hated it, I had fun with it. It's all good.

Oh, and YES x1000 at the Generico appreciation thread. I think I made reference to that before, but no one concurred with me. Shenanigans~!


----------



## RKing85

DG USA: Revolt!

DUF/Scene **
Davis/Callihan **1/2
Yoshino/Tozawa ***
Ronin/Blood Warriors ***1/4
Whitmer/Marseglia N/R
FRAY ***
YAMATO/BxB Hulk ***1/2

Very average show from DG USA. The crowd was horrible. They hurt a few matches, especially the main event. I hated the booking of FRAY. Not a fan of Sabu and having him in the final 2 really killed the match for me. And while this was far from the best YAMATO/Hulk match, it was still very good. I could watch these guys every day.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - From Love To Hate: The Jimmy Jacobs Story*


*6/28/03*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Alex Shelley vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Tony Mamaluke - ***1/4 

*4/02/05 - ROH Tag Team Titles*
Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal - ***

*3/30/06*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer - ***3/4

*6/23/06 - ROH World Title*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Bryan Danielson - ****

*2/24/07 - Windy City Deathmatch*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/2

*3/31/07 - Steel Cage*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer - ****1/2

*12/01/07*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4

*12/30/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Age Of The Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) - ***1/4

*4/18/08*
The Age Of The Fall vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin) - ****1/2

*11/22/08 - I Quit Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries - ****1/4

*6/26/09 - Steel Cage*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black - ***1/2

Pretty good comp, a great interview/shoot about Jimmy's entire time in ROH and the extra videos with "The Ballad of Lacey" and AOTF promos make this an easy buy.



*ROH - Survival Of The Fittest 2012*


*Survival of the Fittest 2012 Qualifier*
Adam Cole vs. Tadarius Thomas - **1/2

*Non-Tournament*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas) vs. Rhett Titus & BJ Whitmer - *

*Non-Tournament - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander - **1/4

*Survival of the Fittest 2012 Qualifier*
Mike Bennett vs. Davey Richards - **1/4

*Survival of the Fittest 2012 Qualifier*
Jay Lethal vs. QT Marshall - *1/2

*Non-Tournament - ROH World Title*
Kevin Steen vs. Rhett Titus - **

*Survival of the Fittest 2012 Qualifier*
Homicide vs. Roderick Strong - **1/4

*Survival of the Fittest 2012 Qualifier*
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Mike Mondo - **1/2 

*Survival of the Fittest 2012 Qualifier*
Michael Elgin vs. Rhino - **1/4

*Non-Tournament*
The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) vs. The Bravados (Harlem & Lancelot) - **

*Survival of the Fittest Finals - Elimination Rules*
Cole vs. Richards vs. Lethal vs. Strong vs. Mondo vs. Elgin - ***1/2

Even with it being sliced up for television episodes, the Survival of The Fittest Tournament lives up to the past couple of years of completely skipable matches until the final. Only difference is there’s no 6/8-man tag match to enjoy so the non-tournament matches are for the large part even worse then the tournament matches.
​


----------



## NO!

*PWG Steen Wolf*

Peter Avalon, Freddy Bravo, Ray Rosas vs. Famous B, Chris Kadillak, Candice LeRae ***1/2

TJ Perkins vs. Rocky Romero **1/2

Fightin' Taylor Boys vs. RockNES Monsters ****

Willie Mack vs. Davey Richards ****

The Dynasty vs. Los Luchas **1/2

Ricochet vs. Chuck Taylor ****

*PWG Tag Title Match*
Young Bucks vs. Future Shock ****1/2

*PWG World Title Ladder Match*
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ****1/2 (MOTN)

Just my honest opinion on this show. I'm not sure what more you could want from a wrestling show. Also add the post main event with Super Dragon and Kevin Steen saying "But I'll say one thing... I knew we'd tear the roof off" or something like that... after Generico had literally tore it off! There's a lot of depth on this show. Comedy, mat wrestling, hardcore stuff, high-flying matches etc. 

Honestly, 10/10 :yes


----------



## smitlick

*ACW - Guilty By Association 6*

1. Children of Pain 2.0 vs Darin Childs, Gregory James, Khris Wolfe & Donny Davis III
**3/4

2. The Hired Guns vs Team SEX vs Sabrecat & Just Willie
**1/2

3. Jaykus Plisken vs JT LaMotta
***

4. Angel Blue vs Athena vs Lillie Mae
**

5. The Electric Company vs The Submission Squad
**1/2

6. Berry Breeze vs JC Bravo vs Chingo
**

7. Portia Perez vs Robert Evans
***3/4

8. Matthew Palmer vs MASADA
***1/2

9. Jerry Lynn vs Mat Fitchett vs Davey Vega vs Scot Summers
***1/2-***3/4

10. Jessica James vs Rachel Summerlyn
***1/4

11. Gary Jay vs ACH
***1/2​


----------



## Scavo

Gonna start posting the reviews of PWG 2012 from the beginning.

*PWG KurtRussellReunion III*

*Tag Team Match:*
Fightin' Taylor Boys (Brian Cage-Taylor & Ryan Taylor) vs. Famous B & Chris Kadillak: ***
*
Singles Match:*
BxB Hulk vs. Jimmy Susumu: **1/2

*Tag Team Match:*
The Young Bucks vs. Davey Richards & Harry Smith: ***1/2

*Singles Match:*
Willie Mack vs. Naruki Doi: ***

*8 Person Tag Team Match:*
Candice LeRae, B-Boy, Cedric Alexander & Mascarita Dorada vs. Joey Ryan, Ray Rosas, Demus 3:16 & Peter Avalon: ***1/2

*Tag Team Match:*
The RockNES Monsters vs. CIMA & Ricochet: ***1/2

*Singles Match:*
Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Roderick Strong: ***

*6 Man Tag Team Main Event:*
Kevin Steen, Super Dragon & Akira Tozawa vs. PAC, Masato Yoshino & El Generico: ***3/4



Very good show, no MOTYCs, but still good effort. DORADA :mark:


----------



## smitlick

*Shine 5*

1. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace
*1/2

2. Niya vs Marti Belle
**1/2

3. Su Yung vs Sojo Bolt
**

4. Santana vs Nikki St. John
*3/4

5. Made In Sin vs Kimberly & Leva Bates
***

6. Athena vs Ivelisse
***

7. Nikki Roxx vs Jessicka Havok
***

8. Mercedes Martinez & Rain vs Jazz & Amazing Kong
***1/4

Kimberly IMO should definitely be in Shimmer one of the better lesser known girls that works Shine.​


----------



## sXeMope

Won Secrets Of The Ring w/Raven Vol. 1-5, and Straight Shootin' w/ Terry Funk & Shane Douglas on eBay today. Definitely looking forward to watching the Raven shoots, and Terry Funk's odd pronunciation of the letter W.

I think I've asked this before, but has anyone ever ordered from crimsonmask.de? It's Thumbtack Jack's site. I ordered Crimson Mask & Cutting Deep in October and they still aren't here. I've emailed Ironbeard (the distributor) and was told he was checking on it. That was over a month ago.


----------



## FITZ

Is Kimberly from Shine the same girl from CZW?


----------



## Rah

Nah, that's Kimber Lee, though she did work Shine 6.

Kimberly Maddox works/worked Shine and the American WXW.


----------



## Scavo

*PWG World's Finest*

*Singles Match:*
Kevin Steen vs. Peter Avalon: ***** (poor Peter :mark

*Singles Match:*
Brian Cage vs. Ray Rosas: ***

*Intergender Match:*
Joey Ryan vs. Candice LaRae: **

*Singles Match:*
Scorpio Sky vs. TJ Perkins: ***

*3 Way Tag Team Match:*
The Young Bucks vs. The RockNES Monsters vs. The Super Smash Bros: **1/2

*Singles Match:*
Alex Koslov vs. Kyle O'Reilly: **1/2

*Singles Match:*
Willie Mack vs. Roderick Strong: ***1/2
*
World Title Main Event:*
El Generico*©* vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen: ***3/4


Good show, as per usual!


----------



## Rah

Scavo said:


> *PWG World's Finest*
> *3 Way Tag Team Match:*
> The Young Bucks vs. The RockNES Monsters vs. The Super Smash Bros: **1/2


Ouch, I take it you're not a fan?

Interesting, though, that you had the WK7 juniours match a whole star level higher than this.

Edit: wait, am I thinking of PWG Threemendous III that had the amazing trio-tag match?


----------



## Bubz

Rah your probably thinking of the Threemendous III match.

*PWG Mystery Vortex*

*Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks*
This is how to open a show, and it's also how to do a non-stop action match without it being bad. This was great fun. Bucks are awesome heels as usual, and it makes it all the better when Strong and Eddie are just out there to hit people hard and hurt them. Great sequences, hot crowd, great commentary. Yeah, this was great.
******

*Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan*
Can't be bothered to moan about this match, because what would be the point? But yeah, I hated it. It was terrible. Almost made me turn the show off because it made me hate wrestling momentarily.
***

*The Super Smash Brothers vs The RockNES Monsters*
Good tag match. The Monsters are a decent team, but not great as heels. SSB are just great though and so much fun to watch so they made up for it. I really like Goodtime too, but Yuma is just there. I wanted to skip this after Sami/Younger but glad I didn't because I enjoyed it.
****1/4* 

*Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky*
Meh match, but worth it for the ridiculous Mustache Ride off the apron. Always thought Joey was nuts for doing that move.
****

*B-Boy vs Brian Cage vs TJ Perkins vs Willie Mack*
Like Knox said on commentary, I probably enjoyed this way too much. Heaps of fun. This is where Cage shines, he was so beastly in this. B-Boy served his purpose as did TJP, Mack was a bit sloppy here and there but made for some swell sequences. Crowd going nuts for the double suplex was awesome.
****1/2*

*El Generico vs Rich Swann*
This was great. Generico playing the veteran was really good, and Swann makes for a great underdog and gets his spots in when it's necessary to make really good fiery comebacks. What you'd expect really which is obviously a good thing when it comes to these two. Loved Generico busting out that finish he hasn't used for ages. He's the man.
****3/4*

*Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs The Super Smash Brothers*
Another really fun tag match, despite not being as well worked as the opener. Stupified's dive sequence was awesome. Nice workover on Uno and the finish was sick. Digging Strong and Edwards as a team so much more than Edwards and Davey. They just go out there to beat people up and it works. Neither of their matches went into overkill either which was nice.
****1/2*

*Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole*
Great, brutal match. Steen went out there to kill Cole and they really did a good job of getting that across with the way he toyed with him. Cole was great at being beaten up and he sold everything really well. I loved when Cole eventually got some offense in and Steen was super quick to go for the cover once he had him down again instead of messing around like he was before. Thought it got a bit slow in places like Cole looking for the ladder and the set up for the chair stack spot. Some nice spots but only two big ones which was really nice to see. Chair stack was ridiculous as fuck, and the thumbtack stuff was great too. Didn't think it was a proper MOTYC contender like the ladder match, but I liked this a hell of a lot.
******

Great show overall.


----------



## Scavo

Rah said:


> Ouch, I take it you're not a fan?
> 
> Interesting, though, that you had the WK7 juniours match a whole star level higher than this.
> 
> Edit: wait, am I thinking of PWG Threemendous III that had the amazing trio-tag match?


Yes bro, you're thinking Threemendous III match. I have that match rated full house lol. *******

You could see in this World's Finest tag trio how much the Future SHock are better than RockNES.


----------



## Russian Hooligan

Bubz said:


> *Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan*
> Can't be bothered to moan about this match, because what would be the point? But yeah, I hated it. It was terrible. Almost made me turn the show off because it made me hate wrestling momentarily.
> ***


 That was spectacular match with beautiful suplexes and spots. Even in spite of selling. Minimum 3 stars.


----------



## Bubz

it was an awful match with meaningless suplexes and awful spots with no emotion or redeemable features but your entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Emperor DC

Younger and Callihan are two of the most overrated in the world, put them together and it's sure to make your eyes bleed.


----------



## Certified G

Just watch the first 2 matches of Mystery Vortex along with Joey Ryan's post-match promo.

Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks ****
Awesome opener to the show. Not much else to say about this match that hasn't already been said by other people.


Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan ***3/4
I thought this was a very enjoyable match. As I expected I was loving every bit of this match, okay not everything 1 thing bothered me and that was Youngers stupid dive/senton from the apron to the outside after Sami hit him.
I had no problem at all with the headbutts (they also didn't seem as hard as in the Younger/B-Boy match). Sick spots all over, awesome looking moves etc.. which ment I was getting entertained. I enjoyed watching the match and that's really all that matters to me.


----------



## KingCrash

Dyer Consequences said:


> Younger and Callihan are two of the most overrated in the world, put them together and it's sure to make your eyes bleed.


I understand Callihan, but who in the hell overrates Younger? At best he's mediocre when he wants to be a pure wrestler but often he'll over-rely on blood and taking chair shots to try and make his matches remotely entertaining. Saw him in some minor indy bleeding in a match 2 min. in after taking an armdrag to the outside and clearly blading. Just ridiculous.


----------



## Obfuscation

It still amazes me how much that Callihan vs Younger match divides the audience :lol


----------



## blink_41sum_182

*PWG As the Worm Turns*

Tag Team Match
1. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome "LTP" Robinson vs. Malachi "CK" Jackson & Ryan Taylor - *** 3/4*

Singles Match
2. Brandon Gatson vs. "The Professional" Scott Lost - ****

Singles Match
3. Chris Sabin vs. Roderick Strong - **** 1/2*

Six-Person Tag Team Match
4. The Cutler Bros. (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) & Christina Von Eerie vs. Brandon Bonham, Candice LeRae, & Joey Ryan - *****

Singles Match
5. Chris Hero vs. Alex Shelley - **** 1/2*

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match
6. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson - Champions) vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys of Low Moral Fiber (El Generico & Chuck Taylor - Challengers) - **** 3/4*

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match
7. Kenny Omega (Champion) vs. Davey Richards (Challenger) - ***** *1/4

*Overall: 7.5/10*

Half of the show wasn't great but Sabin/Strong and Hero/Shelly were both really good, the Bucks/Generico and Taylor match was great, and the main event was awesome. There were some parts that bothered me like the no selling and some botches but overall, it was suspenseful and had some great moments. Good show, overall.


----------



## Scavo

Hailsabin said:


> It still amazes me how much that Callihan vs Younger match divides the audience :lol


***** for me, and I rewatched it. Can't see all the "hate" for the match tbf.



*PWG DDT4 2012*

*1st Round*

The RockNES Monsters vs. Fightin' Taylor Boys: ***1/2

The Dynasty vs. Future Shock: ***

Two Husky Black Guys vs. Roderick Strong & Sami Callihan: ***3/4

The Young Bucks vs. The Super Smash Bros: ******


*Semi-Finals*

The RockNES Monsters vs. Two Husky Black Guys: ***1/2

Future Shock vs. The Super Smash Bros: ******


*PWG World Title:*
Kevin Steen*©* vs. Sami Callihan: ***3/4


*DDT4 Final:*
Two Husky Black Guys vs. Super Smash Bros: ***3/4



Really great show.


----------



## obby

speaking of DDT4, the preview just came out for those who have not yet seen it



Spoiler: yeah


----------



## Concrete

Probably should put that as a spoiler.


----------



## obby

done


----------



## FITZ

> 2 Skinny Black Guys of Low Moral Fiber (El Generico & Chuck Taylor - Challengers)


Probably the best tag team name ever.


----------



## Even Flow

Got my Nigel DVD, and didn't get charged by customs


----------



## RKing85

Just about done watching all my Black Friday purchases. 3 shows left. Surprized at how quickly I got through them all. I thought I had bought enough to last me til spring.


----------



## Scavo

*PWG Death To All But Metal*

*Singles Action:*
B-Boy vs. Famous B: ***1/4

*Singles Action:*
Ryan Taylor vs. TJ Perkins: ***1/2

*PWG World Title:*
Kevin Steen© vs. Brian Cage: *****1/4*

*Vacant World Tag Team Titles* – _No Disqualfication Match_:
Young Bucks vs. Super Smash Bros: ******* (MOTY #2)

*Mixed 6 Person Tag Team Match:*
The RockNES Monsters & Candice LeRae vs. Joey Ryan, Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas: **

*Monster's Collide:*
Willie Mack vs. Michael Elgin: ***3/4
*
Main Event:*
El Generico vs. Ricochet: ******



Was :mark: ing almost the entire show lol. PWG at its finest.


----------



## Flux

Eurghh, I can remember absolutely despising B-Boy vs. Famous B. Hated it :lmao


----------



## smitlick

The El Generico interview on the AOW Premium Podcast is pretty amazing... Definitely worth a pick up for that.


----------



## Flux

A friend of mine was selling his wrestling DVD's to fund a trip to Kenya - SCOH 2006 for £10 :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Rainmaker.

Scavo said:


> *PWG Death To All But Metal*
> 
> *Singles Action:*
> B-Boy vs. Famous B: ***1/4
> 
> *Singles Action:*
> Ryan Taylor vs. TJ Perkins: ***1/2
> 
> *PWG World Title:*
> Kevin Steen© vs. Brian Cage: *****1/4*
> 
> *Vacant World Tag Team Titles* – _No Disqualfication Match_:
> Young Bucks vs. Super Smash Bros: ******* (MOTY #2)
> 
> *Mixed 6 Person Tag Team Match:*
> The RockNES Monsters & Candice LeRae vs. Joey Ryan, Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas: **
> 
> *Monster's Collide:*
> Willie Mack vs. Michael Elgin: ***3/4
> *
> Main Event:*
> El Generico vs. Ricochet: ******
> 
> 
> 
> Was :mark: ing almost the entire show lol. PWG at its finest.


"Whaaat???!!! ***** for YB/SSB? B-b-but, WHAT ABOUT THE SELLING THE STORY TELLING ALL OF THE IRRELEVANT BULLSHIT THAT DOESNT MATTER BECAUSE I DONT CARE HOW EXCITING OR COMPELLING A MATCH IS I TREAT WRESTLING LIKE A SCIENCE EXPERIMENT I'D RATHER SEE SNOOZEFESTS WITH SELLING AND STORYTELLING RATHER THAN EXCITING MATCHES WITH RABID CROWDS BAAAAAAAHHHHHHH DAVEY RICHARDZ SUX!!!!111!!!!!" Most of the people on this forum.


----------



## Concrete

The Rainmaker said:


> "Whaaat???!!! ***** for YB/SSB? B-b-but, WHAT ABOUT THE SELLING THE STORY TELLING ALL OF THE IRRELEVANT BULLSHIT THAT DOESNT MATTER BECAUSE I DONT CARE HOW EXCITING OR COMPELLING A MATCH IS I TREAT WRESTLING LIKE A SCIENCE EXPERIMENT I'D RATHER SEE SNOOZEFESTS WITH SELLING AND STORYTELLING RATHER THAN EXCITING MATCHES WITH RABID CROWDS BAAAAAAAHHHHHHH DAVEY RICHARDZ SUX!!!!111!!!!!" Most of the people on this forum.


What are you talking about with this match? That's the second time I believe that match has gotten ***** from someone on this forum. And 85-95% of the people on this forum LOVED that match.


----------



## KingCrash

I think he's still bitter about people daring to not like Sami/Drake from Mystery Vortex. How dare they.


*AAW - War Is Coming 2012*


Dan Lawrence vs. Davey Vega - **

Kyle O'Reilly vs. J. Miller - **1/2

Shane Hollister vs. ACH - ***1/4

Tweek Phoenix, Lamar Titan & Keith Walker vs. Zero Gravity (Brett Gakiya & CJ Esparza) & Isaias Velazquez - **1/4

Kellie Skater vs. Christina Von Eerie vs. Nicole Matthews vs. Athena - **

Silas Young vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2

Markus Crane & Austin Mannix vs. Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine - **

Saraya Knight vs. MsChif - **1/2

*AAW Tag Team Titles*
The House Of Truth (Danny Daniels & Jesse Emerson) vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon - **

*AAW Heavyweight Title*
Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin - ***1/2

Mixed bag show for AAW, main event was pretty good, Young/Richards surprised me and ACH/Hollister was good for the time it got but the Cannon/Jacobs team has run its' course, J. Miller looks like he could break out if they gave his matches time and everything else was just there.​


----------



## Obfuscation

The Rainmaker said:


> "Whaaat???!!! ***** for YB/SSB? B-b-but, WHAT ABOUT THE SELLING THE STORY TELLING ALL OF THE IRRELEVANT BULLSHIT THAT DOESNT MATTER BECAUSE I DONT CARE HOW EXCITING OR COMPELLING A MATCH IS I TREAT WRESTLING LIKE A SCIENCE EXPERIMENT I'D RATHER SEE SNOOZEFESTS WITH SELLING AND STORYTELLING RATHER THAN EXCITING MATCHES WITH RABID CROWDS BAAAAAAAHHHHHHH DAVEY RICHARDZ SUX!!!!111!!!!!" Most of the people on this forum.




even as one of the guys who got a kick out Callihan/Younger, this is awful.


----------



## Mattyb2266

PWG just announced March 22nd/23rd will be All Star Weekend 9.


----------



## Obfuscation

Stellar. Looking forward to seeing those cards when announced.


----------



## Scavo

*PWG Threemendous III*

*Singles Match:*
Joey Ryan vs. Famous B: **1/2

*Singles Match:*
Roderick Strong vs. TJ Perkins: ***1/2

*Tag Team Match:*
Fightin' Taylor Boys vs. The RockNES Monsters: **1/4

*Singles Match:*
Eddie Edwards vs. Brian Cage: ***1/2

*PWG World Title:*
Kevin Steen© vs. Willie Mack: *****1/4*

*Singles Match:*
B-Boy vs. Drake Younger: ***1/2

*Singles Match:*
Michael Elgin vs. Sami Callihan: ***1/2 (STIFFFFF!)

*PWG World Tag Team Titles*, _3 Way Ladder Match_:
The Super Smash Brothers vs. The Young Bucks vs. Future Shock: ******* (I.N.S.A.N.E)



From top to bottom, just awesome.


----------



## mobyomen

I have the CZW Cage of Death 14 DVD sitting on my shelf. I'm waiting until tomorrow or Saturday night to watch it with friends, PBR and pizza. Does anyone have it or seen it? Is it enjoyable or a waste of money?


----------



## Bubz

The Rainmaker said:


> "Whaaat???!!! ***** for YB/SSB? B-b-but, WHAT ABOUT THE SELLING THE STORY TELLING ALL OF THE IRRELEVANT BULLSHIT THAT DOESNT MATTER BECAUSE I DONT CARE HOW EXCITING OR COMPELLING A MATCH IS I TREAT WRESTLING LIKE A SCIENCE EXPERIMENT I'D RATHER SEE SNOOZEFESTS WITH SELLING AND STORYTELLING RATHER THAN EXCITING MATCHES WITH RABID CROWDS BAAAAAAAHHHHHHH DAVEY RICHARDZ SUX!!!!111!!!!!" Most of the people on this forum.


Oh man, you might be the new low for this section.


----------



## flag sabbath

mobyomen said:


> I have the CZW Cage of Death 14 DVD sitting on my shelf. I'm waiting until tomorrow or Saturday night to watch it with friends, PBR and pizza. Does anyone have it or seen it? Is it enjoyable or a waste of money?


It's a PBR & pizza with friends kinda show - loads of crazy spots & violence and a good variety of styles. The only minor downside is that the crowd keeps burning out from all the lunacy & barely reacts to the more subtle stuff. Enjoy.


----------



## The Rainmaker.

Oh, you people... crack me up.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - Ascension*

*Preshow*
Latin Dragon & Dave Starr vs. Young Money (DMC & Nate Wallace) - **

*Preshow*
#KOA (Sugar Dunkerton & Aaron Epic) vs. The Front (Eric Corvis & Nicholas Kaye) - **1/4

Shane Hollister vs. Alex Reynolds vs. Chris Brookes vs. Chuck Taylor - **1/4

4LOCO (Bandido Jr. & Azrieal) vs. Colin Delaney & Dalton Castle - **

*WSU Showcase*
Ezavel Suena vs. Jesse Brooks - *1/4

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
Nation of Intoxication (Devon Moore & Danny Havoc) vs. Drew Gulak & Alexander James - **

Alex Colon vs. Shane Strickland - **1/2

*UltraViolent Triple Threat*
Matt Tremont vs. Tommy Dreamer vs. Rory Mondo - **

Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) def Eric Ryan & Dustin Rayz - **1/4

*CZW WIRED Title*
AR Fox vs. tHURTeen - **1/4

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Masada vs. Joe Gacy - DUD

Just a lifeless show all around. Crowd didn’t care about anyone at all except Dreamer coming out, the matches were just there at best and the main event lasted maybe 5 min. before a out of nowhere finish and a set-up for a match between Masada and Christie Von Eerie in a deathmatch for the title.
​


----------



## Lane

mobyomen said:


> I have the CZW Cage of Death 14 DVD sitting on my shelf. I'm waiting until tomorrow or Saturday night to watch it with friends, PBR and pizza. Does anyone have it or seen it? Is it enjoyable or a waste of money?


Only bad part is the Excellent tag match and even then you have Kimber Lee in a tight singlet and the end to Cole vs Callihan. Otherwise, a great show.


----------



## The Rainmaker.

THE TRUTH, SHALL SET YOU FREE.


----------



## KingCrash

Yeah...........


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA - Uprising 2012*

1. Jigsaw & Fire Ant vs The D.U.F.
**1/2

2. Akira Tozawa vs Samuray Del Sol
***1/2

3. Johnny Gargano vs Jon Davis
N/R

4. Super Smash Brothers vs Ricochet & Rich Swann
***1/2

5. The Gentlemens Club vs The Scene & Cheech
**

6. El Generico vs Sami Callihan
***

7. AR Fox & CIMA vs Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi
***1/2​


----------



## Obfuscation

Generico vs Callihan rocked, imo. Pardon the absolutely awful crowd.

Felt like they were working in front of nobody.


----------



## Mattyb2266

mobyomen said:


> I have the CZW Cage of Death 14 DVD sitting on my shelf. I'm waiting until tomorrow or Saturday night to watch it with friends, PBR and pizza. Does anyone have it or seen it? Is it enjoyable or a waste of money?


I'd say it's the best Cage of Death since COD11. Such a great show, especially considering it was the first COD since 2001 that hasn't been in the arena, but the place was packed, and the show was just crazy from top to bottom.


----------



## NO!

I just started going through the "PWG Sells Out 3" compilation and I've seen some great stuff so far that I hadn't seen before.

Mainly PAC vs. Generico and Bryan vs. Hero

Claudio and PAC was also an interesting match-up


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - Zelda The Great*

1. Da Soul Touchaz vs The Batiri
**3/4

2. The Devastation Corporation vs Wayne Campbell & Garth Algar
SQUASH

3. El Generico vs The Shard
***1/4

4. Soldier Ant & deviAnt vs F.I.S.T.
***

5. Mike Quackenbush vs Colt Cabana
***

6. Jigsaw, Fire Ant & assailAnt vs The Bravado Brothers & Jimmy Jacobs
***1/4

7. Gran Akuma vs Tim Donst
**

8. 3.0 vs The Throwbacks vs The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger & Sapphire vs Icarus & Sugar Dunkerton
***1/2

9. The Young Bucks vs The Spectral Envoy
***3/4​


----------



## Chismo

1.	*A Touch of Class*
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Green Ant

***


2.	*A Touch of Class*
Die BDK (Claudio Castagnoli, Ares, Tursas & Lince Dorado) vs. Mike Quackenbush, The Future is Now (Jigsaw & Equinox) & Eddie Kingston

***1/2


3.	*The Mint Condition*
Mike Quackenbush & The Future is Now vs. Brodie Lee & The UnStable

***1/2


4.	*A World of Comforting Illusions*
Eddie Kingston vs. Gran Akuma

**1/2


5.	*Wit, Verve and a Bit o’ Nerve*
Lince Dorado vs. Equinox

**1/2


6.	*Wit, Verve and a Bit o’ Nerve*
The Osirian Portal vs. The UnStable (Vin Gerard & STIGMA)

*DUD*


7.	*Dead Men Don’t Laugh*
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Equinox

***


8.	*King of Trios 2010: Night 1*
*Round 1*: Team Big Japan vs. Team Frightning

******


9.	*King of Trios 2010: Night 2*
*Quarter-Finals*: F.I.S.T. vs. Team Osaka Pro

***1/2


10.	*Aniversario Elf*
*Campeonatos de Parejas*: Claudio Castagnoli & Ares © vs. Incoherence

_Amazing._

*****1/4*


11.	*We Must Eat Michigan’s Brain*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Green Ant

_Beautiful._

***1/2


12.	*We Must Eat Michigan’s Brain*
*Young Lions Cup*: Tim Donst © vs. Frightmare

_Tim’s character work was great here, especially in terms of building to the Danielson meeting._

***


13.	*Faded Scars and Lines*
Bryan Danielson vs. Tim Donst

_Excellent bout. Danielson did his usual awesome stuff, but Donst made this match great._

*****1/4*


14.	*Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Show*
The Colony & Frightmare vs. Die BDK (Tim Donst, Tursas, Pinkie Sanchez & Lince Dorado)

***


15.	*Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Show*
World-1 (BxB Hulk & Speed Muscle) vs. QuackSaw & Hallowicked

_The finishing stretch was awesome._

***1/2


16.	*Young Lions Cup VIII: Night 2*
*Round 1*: Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly

***1/2


17.	*Young Lions Cup VIII: Night 3*
*Finals*: Frightmare vs. Lince Dorado

_Terrific match. One of the best storytelling pieces I’ve seen in a long time. Dorado is a dick. Frightmare is THE perfect underdog. Sabato is a rigged cocksucking ref. Poor Frightmare goes against all odds. The whole match is awesome. Workovers. Comebacks. Screw attempts. Frantic climax. This was amazing. How and why are these guys not all over WWE and TNA is beyond me…_
*
****1/4*


18.	*Eye to Eye*
*Campeonatos de Parejas*: Claudio Castagnoli & Ares © vs. 3.0

***1/2


19.	*Through Savage Progress Cuts the Jungle Line*
The Osirian Portal vs. Daizee Haze & Delirious

***1/2


20.	*Through Savage Progress Cuts the Jungle Line*
Manami Toyota & Mike Quackenbush vs. Sara Del Rey & Claudio Castagnoli

_Very good dream match, but some solid botches bothered me, and they almost went into overkill. I can’t go four stars on this, unfortunately. There were few breathtaking transitions and moves, though, awesome stuff._

***3/4


21.	*The Dark Ciberknetico*
TORNEO CIBERNETICO: Die BDK (Claudio Castagnoli, Ares, Sara Del Rey, Tim Donst, Tursas, Pinkie Sanchez, Daizee Haze & Delirious) vs. Team CHIKARA (Eddie Kingston, Larry Sweeney, UltraMantis Black, QuackSaw, Hallowicked, Icarus & STIGMA)

_So many backstories and callbacks in this match. Everything was easy to follow, even though I didn’t know all the stories, but the commentators did a tremendous job in calling the action and explaining the history. Damn good match, not a single dull moment._

***1/2


22.	*Scornucopia*
Icarus, Darkness Crabtree, Lance Steel & Rorschach vs. UltraMantis Black, Dragonfly, Mister ZERO & Jolly Roger

**


23.	*The Germans*
FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE: UltraMantis Black vs. Ares

***1/2


24.	*Reality is Relative*
Die BDK (Delirious, Pinkie Sanchez & Lince Dorado) vs. The Osirian Portal & Jonathan Gresham

_Impressive trios stuff. Gresham and Lince made this match._

******


25.	*Reality is Relative*
*Campeonatos de Parejas*: Claudio Castagnoli & Ares © vs. QuackSaw

_The main event of the Season Finale. Fantastic tag title match. This is how you book a big blow-off. Excellent storytelling all around: Kingston prevents Delirious to make the pre-match attack on the challengers, the officiating stuff with Bryce and Sabato, great selling from EVERYONE involved, not just from wrestlers, etc. The title change felt huge, the big and evil group of villains is finally conquered, and two babyface heroes are new tag champs. This was almost perfect._

*****3/4*


Well, this was quite a trip. Great compilation, there’s something for everyone. The big majority of the matches were good, with six of those being fantastic, especially the last one. However, I don’t understand why the matches under 4, 5, 6 and 22 made this compilation. Nothing but three mediocre contests and a DUD. Instead of those, they could’ve put Kingston’s bouts with Danielson and Daniels. There was too much of STIGMA and Equinox. Equinox is borderline terrible. On the other hand, Incoherence, Die BDK and Quack fucking rule.​


----------



## Obfuscation

Which Equinox do you speak of - Vin or Jimmy? I never had a problem with either. Then again, I'm probably Vin Gerard's number one fan if I'm being honest.

Set is stellar going by the matches on it. Never bothered owning it since I'm intent on owning every show from 2010. It was my personal favorite year by Chikara so having to own and be able to relive everything is a must. (BDK angle...ah. the best IMO <3)

why did I have to get a new computer and lose all of those precious downloads.  At least I own Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Show. Can relive alllll of that goodness.


----------



## Chismo

Jimmy Olsen. He's bad.

Also, this comp needed more of The Colony.

And Pinkie Sanchez used to RULE. Why can't Gabe book him like that in DGUSA? Smh...

Also, I own Best of 2009 too.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, that set did lack Colony. Don't know why. They were tag champs heading into the year and did plenty too. Finals vs BDK for example as well as the Claudio/Ares vs Fire/Solider championship change match from Wit, Verve, etc. Why the Unstable vs Portal match from that show made it over that I'll never know. Especially when the wild and awesome Unstable vs Portal match from Chikarasaurus Rex was much better and the blowoff to boot. I guess the complaint is fairly moot. A whole lot could have been on it, imo. Ophidian vs Matt Cross or Ophidian's four way from King of Trios Nights 2 & 3, respectively could have been fun additions too. More Ophidian is what I'm really getting at here, haha. He tore it up with Lince in the semi-finals of YLC -> leading into the GREAT finals as you pimped.

Soooo much goodness from 2010. YES @ the Pinkie Sanchez love. He was the man in BDK. If it wasn't for Donst being there he would have been my favorite. Both of their promos from A Touch of Class were stellar.

Never minded Jimmy much as I said. Wasn't crazy about his push, personally. Always was bigger on Colin though. Not b/c of the great work in WWE either..._(lolz)_ He simply appealed to me more.

2009 eh? Another fine year from Chikara. It seems to be the year I trailed off and on during - have NO idea why - but luckily I caught back up in time to witness the epic BDK formation. All those years of building certainly paid off. Plus, 2009 was the year Danielson finally debuted & The Colony rose to tag team championship glory. :mark:

Didn't hurt having a great Claudio vs Hallowicked & Donst vs Hydra loser leaves town match either. Oh, and MASKS VS HAIR between FIST vs Colony. :mark:

I love that promotion so damn much.


----------



## Chismo

Also, Tursas rocked. Why the hell did he leave?

Also, did Chikara ever make compilations about certain wrestlers and stables, best YLC matches, best CdP matches, best KOT matches and all that jazz?


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah he did. Great monster for the company. I have no idea why he bolted following High Noon. Much like a lot of the roster. He vanished.

Nope. It's only been best of's from the various years. A best of some specific matches that you listed would rock. I know they'd sell too. Maybe not a KOT one since those sell as a whole show, but certainly the Tag Championships or specific workers. SMV seems to take aim at the specific workers more than the Chikara brand does. Del Rey & UltraMantis Black have received one. I can see a Colony one coming sooner rather than later. Tbhayley, I'm shocked a set hasn't been made.

Oh, they made a 12 Large Summit set. It has all of the tournament matches + Finals on it. So, there is that one out there along with the Best of Years.


----------



## flag sabbath

PWG Holiday Sale package finally came today....

Mystery Vortex
Many Adventures of El Generico
Eight
DDT4 2009
Guerres Sans Frontieres

....shame about the £13 customs charge.


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, I can't understand how Chikara and CZW let SMV forestall them with all those comps (UMB, Sara, Brodie, etc.) and let them collect money just like that. And those comps are mostly made out of Chikara and CZW matches.


----------



## KingCrash

JoeRulz said:


> Yeah, I can't understand how Chikara and CZW let SMV forestall them with all those comps (UMB, Sara, Brodie, etc.) and let them collect money just like that. And those comps are mostly made out of Chikara and CZW matches.


Well to be honest I don't know how much most sets would do sell-wise without the shoot interview and since most wrestlers do multiple feds you really can't put them under one company's banner. And the upside to working with SMV is that most of the shows are out at the most two/three weeks from the event and for the big ones just a couple of days.


And in non DDT4 spoiler news both the Unbreakable Fucking Machines (Brian Cage/Michael Elgin) and The Inner-City Machine Guns (Ricochet/Rich Swann) will be wrestling at PWG's All Star Weekend 9 on March 22/23, and they're teasing Trent Barretta making his debut.


----------



## seabs

*House of Hardcore 10/6/2012*

*Crowbar vs Shawn Daivari*
_*1/2_

*FBI vs Danny Doring & Roadkill*
_**_

*Jazz vs Winter*
_**_

*Tony Nese vs Anthony Reynolds*
_***1/4_

*Scott Steiner vs Luke Gallows*
_***1/4_

*Chris Masters vs Hale Collins*
_DUD_

*Sami Callihan vs Rhyno*
_***1/2_

*Young Bucks vs Paul London & Brian Kendrick*
_***1/2_

*Tommy Dreamer vs Mike Knox vs Carlito Colon*
_***_​


----------



## EmbassyForever

Paul London will return to PWG at ASW! Plus Trent Barretta will make his debut (offical).


----------



## TheAce

EmbassyForever said:


> Paul London will return to PWG at ASW! Plus Trent Barretta will make his debut (offical).


PWG just can't help but be awesome all the time.


----------



## sXeMope

Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor are also now confirmed for ASW. Ronin vs Young Bucks please. These shows are quickly seeming like instant buys for me


----------



## Chismo

Gargano debuts for PWG? London returns? JESUS!


----------



## geraldinhio

Everyone probably knows how I feel about London's return.:mark: He'll be in some sort of tag match anyway. It was a matter of time before Gargano debuted. Also, TRENT. :mark:

Oh PWG how I love you.


----------



## Flux

Trent, London and Gargano?










Edit: Trent vs. Roddy plz


----------



## Chismo

However, I've never seen a Trent Baretta match. Is he any good?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Fuck yeah Gargano. FIST in PWG is going to be lots of fun.


----------



## KingCrash

Jay Lethal's also been added to ASW9.

Gargano/Taylor should do great in PWG. London could go either way depending on if he's in a tag and how much into it he is.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Definitely an all-star weekend.


----------



## Chismo

Wait, they're not coming as a team, right?

Btw, Taylor and Excalibur! :mark:


----------



## Rah

JoeRulz said:


> However, I've never seen a Trent Baretta match. Is he any good?


He won't disappoint you, no.


----------



## KingCrash

JoeRulz said:


> Wait, they're not coming as a team, right?
> 
> Btw, Taylor and Excalibur! :mark:


Well since there's two nights I could see them doing both a singles match with them each and then as FIST in a tag match.

EDIT: And the main event will be.........



Spoiler: ASW9 N1 Main Event



Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan best of three final - G. Warfare Match.



I can hear it already.


----------



## Chismo

Rah said:


> He won't disappoint you, no.


(Y) 

Gonna watch these down the road.



KingCrash said:


> Well since there's two nights I could see them doing both a singles match with them each and then as FIST in a tag match.
> 
> EDIT: And the main event will be.........
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ASW9 N1 Main Event
> 
> 
> 
> Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan best of three final - G. Warfare Match.
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear it already.


I'd prefer Gargano in singles matches, and Taylor teaming with Ryan Taylor or BCT.

Oh, and HOLY FUCK at the spoiler. :mark: Someone's gonna die. I'll pray for their lives, tbh.


----------



## peep4life

Can't wait for these pwg shows..living in southern California does have its perks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## THECHAMPION

Add Samuray Del Sol and AR Fox to the debuts for ASW

And the SSB and Steen confirmed they'll be there.


----------



## Corey

Highspots is doing 33% off everything in the Fan Packs section this weekend. Some seriously good deals in here, fellas. Check out the Pro Wrestling Superstars, Kevin Steen, & Kurt Russellreunion ones. http://www.highspots.com/c/Fan-Pack-Specials.html


----------



## Obfuscation

Johnny Gargano in PWG? :mark:

the spoiler posted by KingCrash = :mark: :mark: :mark:

All Star Weekend, baby. The name doesn't lie.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Wait, the spoiler that KC posted is offical? if yes, then


Spoiler: opinion



UGH. Why PWG is throwing this stip so much? probably the match will be over-the-top hardcore match. Will be about 90 headbutts and 100 unnecessary horrible looking bumps I guess...


----------



## Obfuscation

Spoiler: ASW



It's a gimmick match that they know draws with fans. Reseda ate up their first match. They'll eat it up tenfold with the gimmick attached. The ratio of Guerrilla Warfare matches often lean towards great and with this Callihan vs Younger match having an excuse to be violent than previous, I think it could work to their advantage. Of course it's such a polarizing match among fans on here that it could equal out to the same result as Mystery Vortex.


----------



## Chismo

THECHAMPION said:


> Add Samuray Del Sol and AR Fox to the debuts for ASW
> 
> And the SSB and Steen confirmed they'll be there.


:mark:

Oh, PWG...












1.	*Round 1* – LIGHT TUBE HELL: Jimmy Havoc vs. Drake Younger

_Excellent deathmatch. One of the best openers of the year. First time watching Jimmy, and he was really good, a promising deathmatch talent. Drake is insanely over in Germany._

******


2.	*Round 1* – RUHRPOTT DEATHMATCH: Mike Schwarz vs. Matt Tremont

***


3.	*Round 1* – TLC MATCH: DJ Hyde vs. Toby Blunt

_Wait… Another good DJ Hyde match (Tangled Web 5 reference)? Well, color me fucking surprised. This was a prolonged squash, basically. DJ annihilated Toby. Poor kid took a BEATING. It was very well done, damn good match._

***1/2


4.	*Round 1* – FANS BRING THE WEAPONS: MASADA vs. Greg Excellent

**1/2


5.	*Jay Skillet Trial Series – Match 5*: Jay Skillet vs. Karsten Beck

***


6.	GridIron vs. OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist)

**


7.	Robert Dreissker vs. Are$

**


8.	*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2013 Qualifier*: Alex Colon vs. Jonathan Gresham

_At first, this match was nothing special, just a decent back-and-forth action between two smaller wrestlers. But then, they just kept getting better and better. Mainly due to Colon being awesome, but Gresham was really good too, he surprised me a lot. The crowd was hot for them, despite everyone waiting for a deathmatch main event. The finishing stretch was particularly good. Awesome match. Alex Colon is definitely one of the most underrated Indy wrestlers, every time I watch CZW, he’s one of the standouts._

***1/2


9.	*Finals* – NO ROPE LIGHT TUBE BARBED WIRE DEATHMATCH: Drake Younger vs. Matt Tremont vs. DJ Hyde vs. MASADA

_Usually, it’s kind of hard to execute 4-Way deathmatches properly, but the guys did a good job here. Sure, there were few sloppy and borderline messy moments, but nothing major or cringeworthy. Good match overall, and the right guy won. The finish was fucking tremendous. And brutal._

***1/4


Awesome show, with a lot of FUN. The Oberhausen crowd ruled, they helped a lot. The wrestlers worked hard, and this definitely wasn’t a throwaway show. The Drake/Havoc opener was great, it was the MOTN, and the DMOTYC. Can’t decide between Hyde/Blunt and Colon/Gresham for the second best match. Overall, thumbs up for this event. Now I need to find more CZW shows from Germany and England.​


----------



## Obfuscation

Holy crap Del Sol is showing up for ASW too? Guess we can all be glad DG USA was going to California now. _(believe that's why all the talent is showing up)_

If only I could attend. Grr. I'm growling. That's how much it frustrates me.


----------



## Bubz

Gonna be my first time seeing some of these guys since I don't watch any DG products. Looking forward to seeing what all the fuss is about. Swann impressed me a lot from what I saw of him in CZW and PWG, hoping these guys are the same.

Well, the main event sounds awful to me, but it has it's appeal apparently, sooo...


----------



## geraldinhio

Bubz said:


> Gonna be my first time seeing some of these guys since I don't watch any DG products. Looking forward to seeing what all the fuss is about. Swann impressed me a lot from what I saw of him in CZW and PWG, hoping these guys are the same.
> 
> Well, the main event sounds awful to me, but it has it's appeal apparently, sooo...


Wait, did they confirm this as the main event?  Oh , no.

Edit~ Just seen it's set to schedule night 1. Meh. 

Also downloaded this onto my I-Pod, been listing to a lot of Barbarian Overloads recently. Awesome band,but everytime this comes on all I can think of is Excalibur shouting "Brian Cage-Taylor is a fucking machine." :lmao


----------



## Chismo

DGUSA's California tripleshot has begun last night:



Spoiler: Results


----------



## EmbassyForever

LOLGABE


----------



## Platt

fpalm


----------



## Chismo

Honestly, I've totally forgot about their tripleshot this weekend, and I follow and support both DGUSA and EVOLVE. And apparently, the guys on Insider have forgot too. :lmao

Gabe FUCKING SUCKS in promoting shows, which is a damn shame, because the rosters are fantastic.

Now, I'm probably gonna order tonight's show, with No Rope Match.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't think Friday's show was on ippv so it was pretty easy to forget considering we won't see it until mid-2015. But you're right, there's no buzz for these shows. Might order Sunday's though to make a wrestling day out of it.


----------



## Chismo

KingCrash said:


> *I don't think Friday's show was on ippv* so it was pretty easy to forget considering we won't see it until mid-2015. But you're right, there's no buzz for these shows. Might order Sunday's though to make a wrestling day out of it.


It wasn't? It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## dk4life

JoeRulz said:


> It wasn't? It doesn't make any sense.


Its pretty silly if you ask me, but I saw in their latest newsletter that they said the building doesn't have the stuff to run ippv's and it will be online in a couple of days, but I don't know if its On demand, and it has the only match that was talked about being Morrison/Tozawa, which I will be honest, I want to see!

I am getting the ippv tomorrow so I can watch that in the morning, then Royal Rumble in the afternoon, got a great day planned


----------



## Chismo

dk4life said:


> Its pretty silly if you ask me, but I saw in their latest newsletter that they said the building doesn't have the stuff to run ippv's and it will be online in a couple of days, but I don't know if its On demand, and it has the only match that was talked about being Morrison/Tozawa, which I will be honest, I want to see!
> 
> I am getting the ippv tomorrow so I can watch that in the morning, then Royal Rumble in the afternoon, got a great day planned


Ahh, that's why. Thanks. But then again, it comes to Gabe not being able to rent better venues due to his SHITE promoting.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wait, there was a DGUSA show last night? Shoot, I was actually planning on trying to attend that. Stupid Gabe.


----------



## Chismo

DGUSA Revolt! 2013:

- Taylor/Cannon **
- SoCal Fray! **1/2
- Swann/EITA ***
- Fox/DelSol ***1/2
- Tozawa/Callihan ******
- Bucks/Jimmyz ***1/2
- Gargano/Davis *****1/4* :mark:

Great show, great stream quality.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll have to see the Jon Davis match for myself, of course. I think the guy sucks so if he's having a MOTYC then I must see it to believe it.

Callihan vs Tozawa. :mark:


----------



## Chismo

It was all about Gargano.


----------



## Obfuscation

Then Johnny is more of a wonderful worker than I initially thought.


----------



## sXeMope

Has anybody seen the RFVideo Shoot with Dan Severn? Dan Severn is booked at a local promotion's show in March and I'm considering buying it to bring with me to get signed.


----------



## EmbassyForever

LOL, The iPPV is today (Heat) and Gabe is booking the big matches right now??!!? god damn he's terrible.

I checked out the Book It Cam video and it looked like another show with good wrestling but in a shitty venue with shitty crowd. Not very looking forward to watch the show, hell I haven't watched the last two shows from the iPPV triple-shot back in Nov and EVOLVE 18 yet.


----------



## Flux

It may be bad of me, or naive or whatever else you want to call me, but the crowds are the reason why I can not watch more than one DGUSA match in a row. They're horrible, for whatever reason. Unless a match is PIMPED then chances are, I will catch very little of DGUSA and EVOLVE this year.


----------



## Mark.

What are the DGUSA crowds like these days? I remember on the very first show it was just an annoying wall of noise where everything (mumbling, cheering, booing) all sounded the same and were at the same volume.


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> Has anybody seen the RFVideo Shoot with Dan Severn? Dan Severn is booked at a local promotion's show in March and I'm considering buying it to bring with me to get signed.


I think thats the interview where he claims that the year he was in the Rumble, he contemplated shooting on everyone and throwing everyone out...


----------



## Concrete

At one point I said that at 2CW's first ever iPPV there would be John Morrison vs. Eddie Edwards. Well Eddie Edwards will be working in Japan so 2CW had to change the match and now its going to be John Morrison vs. Kevin Steen.


----------



## dk4life

Mark. said:


> What are the DGUSA crowds like these days? I remember on the very first show it was just an annoying wall of noise where everything (mumbling, cheering, booing) all sounded the same and were at the same volume.


Maybe less then 100 people at the Heat iPPV, the venue doesn't look that good at all, they were dead for the title match, but I will be honest, Heat has been pretty sub par so far


----------



## dk4life

double post damn it


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer, I Quit Match – IWA:MS (3/1/08)*

Hideously violent but has all the intagibles of a good fight, i.e paced well and the action is largely simple and they build the match around their hatred and set up to the bigger spots brilliantly whilst making the offence in between still feel violent, hateful and vicious. Thought Jacobs was immaculate as the tough SOB babyface who will have to be killed to lose this match and thought the way they built his resilience made for a great babyface comeback since you just knew Whitmer didn't want to win as badly as Jacobs. Loved all the torture spots and extended beating Jacobs took, each cane shot was spaced out perfectly to feel significant and terrifying and Whitmer's eventual flurry of shots felt like the perfect answer to Jacobs not going down: like he gave up slowly torturing the man and just resorted to taking out his frustration with rapid shots instead. 

Absolutely loved the over the top rope bump both men took when Whitmer countered the guillotine, felt eerily similar to Estrada/La Fiera in terms of how Whitmer looking groggy and almost staggering inadvertantly into the ropes with no real thought process added to the authenticity of the bump and made it look less staged. Jacobs's bumps into the ring post were hideous and the extended figure four sequence with Whitmer further brutalising Jacobs with cane shots until his entire face was bloody was a tremendous nearfall that made you believe the match could be stopped. Echo Seabs' statement that Jacobs sells the figure four tremendously, in fact he sold the early torture sequence brilliantly when he finally got free from the duck tape, staggering about whilst coming across like a maniac scrambling to keep Whitmer at bay. Rail road spike was timed perfectly as the great equaliser to Whitmer's onslaught and I dug the western esque standoff before both men hit dueling spike shots, felt like a believeable way for both men to signal their intention and commitment to winning the match. Finish as both seabs and sterling said is about as convincing and violent as you could ever hope a finish to be. 

Whitmer's limp and lifeless body immediately afterwards sold the war. Paced immaculately, no reliance on elaborate spots and a great build to the bigger moments whilst keeping enough detail and structure in between to keep the match ticking effortlessly and ensuring there was no dull spots where the heat dropped.


----------



## bme

FluxCapacitor said:


> It may be bad of me, or naive or whatever else you want to call me, but the crowds are the reason why I can not watch more than one DGUSA match in a row. They're horrible, for whatever reason. Unless a match is PIMPED then chances are, I will catch very little of DGUSA and EVOLVE this year.


I also consider the crowd a big part in how good a match/show is.
I find it hard to sit though a japanese wrestling shows because of how quite the crowds are.


----------



## RKing85

just noticed that Heroes of World Class is back in stalk at highspots.


----------



## Obfuscation

WOOLCOCK said:


> *Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer, I Quit Match – IWA:MS (3/1/08)*
> 
> Hideously violent but has all the intagibles of a good fight, i.e paced well and the action is largely simple and they build the match around their hatred and set up to the bigger spots brilliantly whilst making the offence in between still feel violent, hateful and vicious. Thought Jacobs was immaculate as the tough SOB babyface who will have to be killed to lose this match and thought the way they built his resilience made for a great babyface comeback since you just knew Whitmer didn't want to win as badly as Jacobs. Loved all the torture spots and extended beating Jacobs took, each cane shot was spaced out perfectly to feel significant and terrifying and Whitmer's eventual flurry of shots felt like the perfect answer to Jacobs not going down: like he gave up slowly torturing the man and just resorted to taking out his frustration with rapid shots instead.
> 
> Absolutely loved the over the top rope bump both men took when Whitmer countered the guillotine, felt eerily similar to Estrada/La Fiera in terms of how Whitmer looking groggy and almost staggering inadvertantly into the ropes with no real thought process added to the authenticity of the bump and made it look less staged. Jacobs's bumps into the ring post were hideous and the extended figure four sequence with Whitmer further brutalising Jacobs with cane shots until his entire face was bloody was a tremendous nearfall that made you believe the match could be stopped. Echo Seabs' statement that Jacobs sells the figure four tremendously, in fact he sold the early torture sequence brilliantly when he finally got free from the duck tape, staggering about whilst coming across like a maniac scrambling to keep Whitmer at bay. Rail road spike was timed perfectly as the great equaliser to Whitmer's onslaught and I dug the western esque standoff before both men hit dueling spike shots, felt like a believeable way for both men to signal their intention and commitment to winning the match. Finish as both seabs and sterling said is about as convincing and violent as you could ever hope a finish to be.
> 
> Whitmer's limp and lifeless body immediately afterwards sold the war. Paced immaculately, no reliance on elaborate spots and a great build to the bigger moments whilst keeping enough detail and structure in between to keep the match ticking effortlessly and ensuring there was no dull spots where the heat dropped.


Have you watched their entire series or just randomly that bout from IWA-MS?


----------



## Chismo

Mark. said:


> What are the DGUSA crowds like these days?


Shite.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

HayleySabin said:


> Have you watched their entire series or just randomly that bout from IWA-MS?


Watched this, the Cage match in ROH and the Fifth Year Festival fight. Would put the I Quit and the FYF matches over the cage match, which dipped for me near the end with the nearfalls as well as the assistance in getting weapons. Final spot was pretty impressive and Jacobs sold the shit out of the effort needed to hit the decisive move, but I preferred the chaotic FYF atmosphere which felt like a 2000s take on a Mid South brawl and this I Quit match over the cage.

I know they have a Barbed Wire match in IWA-MS, but that doesn't really interest me atm (got to watch the rest of the links Seabs was kind enough to provide for me) and I watched one other match from them in ROH ages back (the one with the Powerbomb into the crowd finish).


----------



## Manu_Styles

Could anyone who saw the show tell me wich where the standout matches from last DGUSA tripleshot?


----------



## Chismo

I've watched Revolt, and Sami/Tozawa and Gargano/Davis (No Rope) were great, tbh.


----------



## sXeMope

Just ordered the Dynamite Kid documentary from Highspots. Ordered the autographed version. Haven't really seen a lot of his work, but he has influenced the business in so many ways, and while I may not have seen a lot now, I may get around to watching some in the future, making a signature on it very sentimental to me. (Yeah, that's the best reasoning I can tell myself for spending $60 on a single DVD)


----------



## flag sabbath

Just finished watching The Last Of McGuinness. It took a few sittings 'cos it's not exactly easygoing or particularly enjoyable viewing. At times it's like witnessing an old friend going through therapy after his high school sweetheart left him at the altar & then banged the best man & ushers. At others it's like listening to a spoiled kid repeatedly whinging about not getting what he wanted for xmas.

A particularly poignant moment for me sees Nigel stood freezing his knackers off on my hometown high street, bemoaning why anyone would want to live there. And he's right - it's a badly underfunded shithole with hundreds of empty shops, a lousy footy team & perpetually crap weather. But still, I manage to eke out a productive & fulfilling life here, while he's going through severe doldrums despite living near the ocean in paradisiacal Florida.

I sincerely hope Nigel reaches a point in his life where he can look back upon this document of his midlife crisis with mild embarrassment because it's a largely unflattering & unsympathetic self-portrait & I can't imagine anyone wanting to watch it more than once, despite the 'feelgood' ending.


----------



## Manu_Styles

JoeRulz said:


> I've watched Revolt, and Sami/Tozawa and Gargano/Davis (No Rope) were great, tbh.


Thanks man, i read good things about Gargano/Davis match, How was the crowd in the show?


----------



## Chismo

Decent at best. But I don't let those fuckers ruin good matches for me.


----------



## Obfuscation

WOOLCOCK said:


> Watched this, the Cage match in ROH and the Fifth Year Festival fight. Would put the I Quit and the FYF matches over the cage match, which dipped for me near the end with the nearfalls as well as the assistance in getting weapons. Final spot was pretty impressive and Jacobs sold the shit out of the effort needed to hit the decisive move, but I preferred the chaotic FYF atmosphere which felt like a 2000s take on a Mid South brawl and this I Quit match over the cage.
> 
> I know they have a Barbed Wire match in IWA-MS, but that doesn't really interest me atm (got to watch the rest of the links Seabs was kind enough to provide for me) and I watched one other match from them in ROH ages back (the one with the Powerbomb into the crowd finish).


Powerbomb into the crowd from In Your Face is fucking absurd. Probably my favorite of all of their over the top spots. Which says a lot.

Ooooh, you saw their excellent Falls Count Anywhere match from FYF: Finale. Have to go out and claim that as my favorite of their matches. What they capture in 12 1/2 minutes is both equally brutal and brilliant. Adrenaline Spike _(inverted piledriver)_ & the brainbuster on the entrance ramp make me cringe. Don't even get me started on the graphic railroad spike shots to the head.

Cage is pretty boss imo. Jimmy finishing that match with his gone knee is mad impressive. He's such a tough guy. Both are. Goes without saying. But, wow. Jacobs is a warrior. Tbhayley I loved all of their matches together. Including the Barbed Wire match. It's a long one and I haven't watched it since about 2008 _(which was the year it happened iirc)_, but it has a nice lingering effect on me. Remember the finish vividly. Ironically, I feel it's nothing compared to a different BJ Whitmer barbed wire match though. _(vs Necro Butcher. So, that should clue you in on why I could have preferred it.)_


----------



## Chismo

*CZW Night of Infamy 11*
_(bcuz it's impossible to read the DVD cover)_


1.	Dustin Rayz vs. Pepper Parks vs. Latin Dragon

_Decent match, but Latin Dragon is horrible. Pepper Parks is talented._

**


2.	Kimber Lee vs. Greg Excellent

_Another decent match, but would’ve been much better with reversed heel/face dynamics, because this way it’s impossible to root for Greg, he’s so damn annoying._

**1/2


3.	ULTRAVIOLENT RULES: Danny Havoc vs. Alex Colon

_Awesome match. Danny Havoc is a standout in these kinds of matches, you know what you get with him. Colon, of course, worked very well too, even in this environment. This guy is seriously underrated, his performances are top notch every time I watch CZW._

***1/2


4.	*CZW World Tag Team Championship*: 4-Loco (Azrieal & Bandido Jr.) © vs. Toby Klein & Human Tornado vs. BLKOUT (BLK Jeez & Ruckus)

_Worst match ever? I think yes._

*DUD*


5.	ULTRAVIOLENT RULES: Matt Tremont & New Jack vs. Joe Gacy & Ron Mathis

_Marking out for NEW JACK, baby! This was awesome. If Tremont wins, he’s back in CZW. This was a handicap match at first, so Gacy and Mathis were annihilating Tremont. But then New Jack shows up, and evens the score. Madness, destruction. Tremont wins, and gets his job back. Tries to punish Mathis post-match by putting him through a glass pane, but it backfired because DJ made the save. Fucking SICK bump from Tremont! He’s incredibly tough. Glass, blood, flesh, and many stitches. Graphic backstage camera shots, and a damn good promo from Tremont, hyping the Cage of Death main event. Awesome match and angle._

***3/4


6.	*CZW Wired TV Championship*: AR Fox © vs. Lucky tHURTeen vs. Rich Swann vs. Shane Strickland

_This was fun. Some crazy ass high-flying shit right there. But they kept it relatively cool, thank God. Mr. Fox is not human._

***


7.	OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) vs. The Briscoes

_Solid match, but I just couldn’t get into it._

**1/2


8.	*CZW World Heavyweight Championship*: MASADA © vs. Davey Richards

_Good match with Davey being in advantage here, in non-deathmatch environment, getting cocky based on it, and finally - getting surprised by the fact MASADA can actually work regular matches. MASADA > Davey._

***


In terms of in-ring work, this was a rock solid show. Four good matches, three decent ones, and only one DUD. Nothing special, though, except for Colon being great again, Tremont being a crazy motherfucker, New Jack coming back, and AR Fox flying like a madman. But, this was a segment heavy show. First, there was the DJ/locker room confrontation, then it was DJ destroying Tremont after his match, and finally - Adam Cole and Sami Callihan talking about shit. Literally. Overall, I had a fun watching this.​


----------



## Obfuscation

No one should mark for New Jack. Ever. 

Sami Callihan's shit spot from Cage of Death > New Jack. _(and even with myself being a huge Callihan fan, I hated that spot...)_


----------



## Chismo

Shut the fuck up, Donnie.


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't Walter me.


----------



## Chismo

You're out of your element.


----------



## Obfuscation

Calmer than you are.


----------



## mobyomen

I pregamed before the Rumble on Sunday with a buddy. We watched Cage of Death 14 dvd which I purchased online. I was really let down by it. Not even the beer and pizza could make it a better event. I don't think I'll purchase any more CZW dvds. It's a shame too because I used to go to lots of their events in Philadelphia at Viking Hall. I think I got my hopes up too much.


----------



## Rah

mobyomen said:


> I pregamed before the Rumble on Sunday with a buddy. We watched Cage of Death 14 dvd which I purchased online. I was really let down by it. Not even the beer and pizza could make it a better event. *I don't think I'll purchase any more CZW dvds*. It's a shame too because I used to go to lots of their events in Philadelphia at Viking Hall. I think I got my hopes up too much.


Why, though? 

Surely if you've loved the promotion to the extent that you've frequented their events the notion of dismissing them based purely on this (single) bad purchase is a bit close-minded? Every promotion strikes out now and then. But going by JoeRulz' reviews (I don't follow the promotion so I cannot personally comment), if CZW really is something you like, I wouldn't say the quality has fallen by the wayside. You just ended up with a dud. It happens to everyone. Be happy yours wasn't XPW's Freefall (FML :$).



JoeRulz said:


> *CZW Night of Infamy 11*
> _(bcuz it's impossible to read the DVD cover)_


I can see the name on the cover now. 

When I first saw it I thought it was the universe trolling me as I could always only see "ME AMY" with a big, fucking red line through the middle. Amy, of whom, was a very recent ex of mine at that time.


----------



## mobyomen

Rah said:


> Why, though?
> 
> Surely if you've loved the promotion to the extent that you've frequented their events the notion of dismissing them based purely on this (single) bad purchase is a bit close-minded? Every promotion strikes out now and then. But going by JoeRulz' reviews (I don't follow the promotion so I cannot personally comment), if CZW really is something you like, I wouldn't say the quality has fallen by the wayside. You just ended up with a dud. It happens to everyone. Be happy yours wasn't XPW's Freefall (FML :$).




I've bought XPW dvds too! Only because I was at those shows in Philly and I could then spot myself in the crowd on the DVD. I think I wasn't happy with Cage of Death 14 DVD because last year I watched Cage of Death DVD with my friend and we were drinking and partying and having a good time. We had been out of the CZW loop for a while since we hadn't seen a CZW show since 2003. so COD 13 was a refresh to the recent years of CZW. I read reviews of COD 14 and they were all seemed very positive and I really think my expectations were too high. It was a fun show. I have a soft spot in my heart for death match wrestling. But it wasn't worth the $20.00 I paid for on Highspots.com (which is a great website. I'm not dissing Highspots. I love their site and I order numerous ROH DVDS almost every month. And they ship and arrive very quickly. Shameless Highspots.com plug) I'm looking forward now to picking up the PWG DDT 14 DVD and doing the beer and pizza night again with some buddies. Maybe pregame before the Elimination Chamber PPV? IF the PWG DVD is available in 3 weeks.


----------



## Chismo

Speaking of Cage of Death 14, it's next on my watchlist. That was the first negative review I've seen, tbh. I've heard many good things about the 6-man tag, Swann/Strickland, Fox/Anthony and the main event. 

Idk, I enjoy CZW, they've found their comfort zone recently, IMO. Comedy matches, Junior matches, deathmatches, there's something for everyone on their cards.


----------



## mobyomen

JoeRulz said:


> Speaking of Cage of Death 14, it's next on my watchlist. That was the first negative review I've seen, tbh. I've heard many good things about the 6-man tag, Swann/Strickland, Fox/Anthony and the main event.
> 
> Idk, I enjoy CZW, they've found their comfort zone recently, IMO. Comedy matches, Junior matches, deathmatches, there's something for everyone on their cards.



I've enjoyed a lot of CZW. I used to love seeing live CZW shows. My expectations were probably way too high for COD 14. I still have COD 13 that I really like. I hope you enjoy COD 14. I do like suppporting local Philadelphia based independent wrestling promotions.


----------



## Rah

mobyomen said:


> I've bought XPW dvds too! Only because I was at those shows in Philly and I could then spot myself in the crowd on the DVD. I think I wasn't happy with Cage of Death 14 DVD because last year I watched Cage of Death DVD with my friend and we were drinking and partying and having a good time. We had been out of the CZW loop for a while since we hadn't seen a CZW show since 2003. so COD 13 was a refresh to the recent years of CZW. I read reviews of COD 14 and they were all seemed very positive and I really think my expectations were too high. It was a fun show. I have a soft spot in my heart for death match wrestling. But it wasn't worth the $20.00 I paid for on Highspots.com (which is a great website. I'm not dissing Highspots. I love their site and I order numerous ROH DVDS almost every month. And they ship and arrive very quickly. Shameless Highspots.com plug) I'm looking forward now to picking up the PWG DDT 14 DVD and doing the beer and pizza night again with some buddies. Maybe pregame before the Elimination Chamber PPV? IF the PWG DVD is available in 3 weeks.





mobyomen said:


> I've enjoyed a lot of CZW. I used to love seeing live CZW shows. My expectations were probably way too high for COD 14. I still have COD 13 that I really like. I hope you enjoy COD 14. I do like suppporting local Philadelphia based independent wrestling promotions.


Expectations or not, there's no issue in not liking something everyone else did. We all have our own personal preferences, after all.

Personally, I'm not too sure about DDT4 (I probably shouldn't doubt PWG, that's usually asking to be proven wrong) but if it interests you go ahead by all means. If you're still on the fence about buying another CZW DVD then pirate the next few shows. _It's not like the promotion are losing out on a sale, anyway, you weren't going to buy it, after all_.

Worse comes to worst you've become dead certain about your choice on no longer supporting CZW while CZW loses nothing they already haven't lost. Yet, on the other hand, if you enjoy them then you'll be keeping your passion alive and CZW will profit off it in the long run. Win-Win.


----------



## sXeMope

JoeRulz said:


> Speaking of Cage of Death 14, it's next on my watchlist. That was the first negative review I've seen, tbh. I've heard many good things about the 6-man tag, Swann/Strickland, Fox/Anthony and the main event.
> 
> Idk, I enjoy CZW, they've found their comfort zone recently, IMO. Comedy matches, Junior matches, deathmatches, there's something for everyone on their cards.



Comedy matches, Junior matches, deathmatches, illogical booking, and more DJ Hyde than you can shake a stick at! C-Z-FUCKIN DUBBAYOUUUU!










CZW has terminated their partnership with Pancoast/HybridENT. The Ultraviolent Underground iPPV is cancelled. Fuck. I was really looking forward to that. I'm guessing the production quality of the DVDs will also drop tremendously. I can see them going to WNN, or WWN, or whatever it is that Gabe owns/uses for all his shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

CZW is in a good place right now. Better than promotions like DGUSA or EVOLVE as a whole, even though most praise would tell you otherwise. I think I'm speaking on that from a crowd attendance/reaction perspective. I have no complaints towards CZW. I even liked them in 2004. So, minority opinion here.


----------



## KingCrash

From crowd attendance yeah, but at least with DGUSA/EVOLVE there's a standard that at least you're going to get a solid show from the in-ring perspective.

Although if CZW is moving to GabeFightLive for ippvs it might improve feed quality at least because the last couple of CZW ippvs have been terrible in streaming quality. If Hyde's going with Rob Feinstein for their doubleheader with WSU featuring Masada vs. CVE for the title, I don't know if that will end well.


----------



## Obfuscation

I enjoy what I get from CZW. I'd actually say I have more interest in that promotion that I do Gabe's outside of whatever Callihan, Gargano, & Tozawa do. I like DGUSA/EVOLVE, but it never quite hooked me.

If it continues to push Jon Davis, then I'm really not going to care.


----------



## KingCrash

Davis is a black hole of charisma, but Davis' future EVOLVE title run > Joe Gacy title matches. I'm opposite of you in terms of enjoyment, outside of Fox/Cole/Swann/Colon singles matches I don't really invest myself in CZW. Can't really care about Gulak going up against Niles Young playing gangster or whatever Greg Excellent is doing.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah both don't really have much appeal for me either :lol

Something about the company has always given off an "easy to watch" vibe for me. At the heart of it I know that's why I've stuck with having enjoyment from CZW. Even in the mist of some head scratchers or anything with Greg Excellent. Who can be both a solid silly character or someone I want to see get off my TV quickly. I think that's why he fits in the "Ultraviolent" company though. So out of place.


----------



## KingCrash

That's what I like about Chikara and why everyone I've introduced it to has liked it, easy to watch, you very quickly pick up on faces/heels and the wrestling is solid most of the time. I can see why DGUSA/EVOLVE would be harder to watch with few storylines and the appeal of seeing DG vs. US guys wearing off without them.


----------



## Obfuscation

Absolutely. That's a quality Chikara has had in infinite supply. On account of the fun they produce with what seems to be every show.

Yeah, I normally don't mind a slew of exhibition matches within wrestling. But, I'd be lying if I said I didn't get much more behind promotions, matches, workers with the aid of storylines/angles behind them. Could be redundant to say, as most might/do feel the same. 

I'm gonna try and watch most (or maybe all if I COULD) of DGUSA/EVOLVE from this year. I'll be more than willing to make it a promotion I watch full time like Chikara & PWG. Or even along the lines of ROH & CZW where I see the bulk of the product.


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, Greg Excellent and his mom can go choke on multiple dicks. Greg gets the "go away" heat from me. 

As much as I dislike Hyde, I think his feud with Tremont was pretty good. I mean, JESUS CHRIST at the Tangled Web Deathmatch. Squared Circle of Fear sucked, though. The segments from Night of Infamy rocked, on the other hand. And fuck me, but recently I've seen DJ Hyde having a damn good match at TOD Europe. But with all that being said, he needs to stop wrestling.

Alex Colon <3

Oh, and MASADA/CVE deathmatch could fucking rock. I'm pretty sure MASADA will hold nothing back.


----------



## Obfuscation

DJ Hyde has generally always sucked for me, so I wasn't too emotionally involved in his wrestling program. Granted it wasn't bad. I'll say personal interest is what it lacked for me and that's about it. He's fine in his non-wrestling role. It's what he needs to stick with.

I still can't believe CVE is getting the match. Her alone is enough to make me :mark: Prospect of it being near the levels of Damien vs Lufisto - circa IWS - gnarly, oh my god.


----------



## Rah

HayleySabin said:


> DJ Hyde has generally always sucked for me, so I wasn't too emotionally involved in his wrestling program. Granted it wasn't bad. I'll say personal interest is what it lacked for me and that's about it. He's fine in his non-wrestling role. It's what he needs to stick with.


No.

He needs to stick to the Hyde I saw in the Hyde/Callihan match from the 11th of February last year.


----------



## Groovemachine

Still haven't seen any detailed reports from last weekend's DGUSA tripleshot. In the WWN Live Alerts emails last week, Gabe was hyping a new 'iPPV concept' after the main events. What did it turn out to be? Had me pretty interested (...although evidently not interested enough to buy the shows).


----------



## sXeMope

DJ Hyde is at his best when he's getting murdered in deathmatches IMO. The only DJ matches I've ever liked are his deathmatches. The only ones that spring to mind are his matches vs Thumbtack Jack, and his matches with Masada. Say whatever you want about him, but he can take a beating. I don't really like him as a wrestler, and he's decent as an authority figure but he shows up way too much, when it's unnecessary. And I really hated the Tremont/DJ angle because it ran too long, and it was an authority vs wrestler angle, which I've never liked. As a whole, I like CZW, but DJ needs to get a better booker. Whoever's booking now (Is it still DJ?) is horrible IMO. It seems like they only really care about 1 or 2 angles, and just do whatever with the rest. And angles are either rushed (AR Fox/Dave Crist was really rushed IMO. It sounded like even the commentary team was struggling to make the feud seem "real" at DWTS), or dragged out so much that you want to see the end purely because it's the end. (DJ/Sami, DJ/Tremont, Cult Fiction/CZW)


----------



## Lane

I've won some free merch from ISW.


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> DJ Hyde is at his best when he's getting murdered in deathmatches IMO. The only DJ matches I've ever liked are his deathmatches. The only ones that spring to mind are his matches vs Thumbtack Jack, and his matches with Masada. Say whatever you want about him, but he can take a beating. I don't really like him as a wrestler, and he's decent as an authority figure but he shows up way too much, when it's unnecessary. And I really hated the Tremont/DJ angle because it ran too long, and it was an authority vs wrestler angle, which I've never liked. As a whole, I like CZW, but DJ needs to get a better booker. Whoever's booking now (Is it still DJ?) is horrible IMO. It seems like they only really care about 1 or 2 angles, and just do whatever with the rest. And angles are either rushed (AR Fox/Dave Crist was really rushed IMO. It sounded like even the commentary team was struggling to make the feud seem "real" at DWTS), or dragged out so much that you want to see the end purely because it's the end. (DJ/Sami, DJ/Tremont, Cult Fiction/CZW)


Even in deathmatches I never found the guy to really do much of anything. Only time I've really gotten into him was as Mano Metalico in Chikara. 



Lane said:


> I've won some free merch from ISW.


Choice. What did you get?


----------



## Lane

Dont know yet. Should be shipping out soon. Sent my address to them today.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hopefully a wildly crude shirt is one of the prizes.


----------



## Lane

I really hope I get one of those new hats they've released.


----------



## dk4life

Groovemachine said:


> Still haven't seen any detailed reports from last weekend's DGUSA tripleshot. In the WWN Live Alerts emails last week, Gabe was hyping a new 'iPPV concept' after the main events. What did it turn out to be? Had me pretty interested (...although evidently not interested enough to buy the shows).


After the Heat main event, they had an interview with Johnny Gargano, can't tell you anymore cause I stopped watching


----------



## Lane

Dont know how many people have seen Colin Delany vs Chris Dickinson from AIW End of The World, but holy hell it was so much more than I thought it would be. It's just them laying into each other with shots the whole match but telling a story and being intense while doing so.


----------



## KingCrash

*AAW - Windy City Classic VIII*


Lamar Titan & Tweek Phoenix vs. Darin Corbin & Marione Fontaine - **

Isaias Velazquez vs. Danny Daniels - **

Truth Martini vs. MsChif - *

*AAW Tag Team Titles*
Irish Airborne (Dave & Jake Crist) vs. Arik Cannon & Jimmy Jacobs - **1/2

Silas Young vs. BJ Whitmer vs. ACH vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/4

Dan Lawrence vs. Juntai Miller - **1/4

Shane Hollister vs. Sami Callihan vs. Sabu - **1/4

*AAW Heavyweight Title*
Davey Richards vs. Michael Elgin - ***


For a rising company like this was a bad show. Ken Shamrock didn't show up forcing them to shoehorn in Sabu in what could have been a good Hollister/Callihan replacement match for Callihan into a mess, the tag title brawl wasn't much better and the main event was the weakest match they've had against each other.​


----------



## smitlick

*AAW - War Is Coming 2012*

1. Kyle O'Reilly vs J.Miller
**1/2

2. Shane Hollister vs ACH
***

3. Athena vs Christina Von Eerie vs Nicole Matthews vs Kellie Skater
**1/2

4. Davey Richards vs Silas Young
***1/2

5. Michael Elgin vs Sami Callihan
***1/4-***1/2

*Chikara - A Piece of the Action*

1. The Spectral Envoy, Fire Ant & assailAnt vs The Batiri & Ophidian
**1/2

2. The Devastation Corporation vs Rick Vaughn & Roger Dorn
SQUASH

3. Soldier Ant vs Jakob Hammermeier
**

4. QuackSaw vs The GEKIDO
**1/2

5. The Mysterious and Handsome Stranger vs Mr Touchdown
**3/4

6. F.I.S.T. vs Icarus & Sugar Dunkerton
***

7. Dasher Hatfield vs Tim Donst
**1/2

8. 3.Ole & Gran Akuma vs The Bravado Brothers & The Young Bucks
***1/2​


----------



## RKing85

ROH Showdown in the Sun Night 2

Jacobs/Generico **1/4
Alexander/Ciampa **
Fire Ant/TJP **1/4
Cole/O'Reilly **1/2
Bucks/ANX ***
Briscoes/WGTT ***
Edwards/Steen ***
Strong/Lethal ***
Elgin/Richards ****3/4

A really consistent show other than the main event. Everything leading up to the main event was good, but just good. Everything was about the same. Of course everything that has been said about the main event is well deserved. Such an awesome match. One of the best of 2012. I didn't go 5 stars, but I have no qualms what so ever with anyone who does give it *****.


----------



## Chismo

1.	ULTRAVIOLENT INSANITY for the *CZW World Tag Team Championship*: 4-Loco (Alex Colon, Azrieal & Bandido Jr.) © vs. The Nation of Intoxication (Danny Havoc, Devon Moore & Lucky tHURTeen)

_Insanity indeed. Few legit HOLY SHIT moments. Not the best, but definitely the craziest opener of the year._

***3/4


2.	Rich Swann vs. Shane Strickland

_The rubber match. Much less athletic, and more psychology driven than their earlier meetings. Really good match, felt like a true struggle to find out who’s better._ (Y)

***1/2


3.	The Gulak Campaign (Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee) vs. Greg Excellent & Momma Excellent

*


4.	NO HOLDS BARRED: Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan

_I know people hated the shit shit, but I didn’t mind it. In any other fed it would’ve been over-the-top, but not in CZW. Also, Cole’s reactions when he fixed Sami’s botched pyramid of chairs setup were fucking priceless. :lmao Overall, this was good, funny as hell, but definitely one of their weakest encounters. I see this as the prelude to their ultimate clash. I think a ladder match in PWG would be mindblowing._

***


5.	*No. 1 Contendership for the CZW World Tag Team Championship*: BLKOUT (Ruckus & BLK Jeez) vs. OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist)

_Now, I have no idea what the fuck happened here, but BLK Jeez (aka Rashad Cameron) tore the fucking house down with his heel heat. The match got thrown out of window, and there was a riot-like feel. Fucking awesome._

*N/A*


6.	*CZW Wired TV Championship*: AR Fox © vs. Robert Anthony

_Anthony returns to CZW. I really like his style, he could be a useful addition anywhere. This was mostly good, but lacked the crowd heat. As much as I like Fox, he didn’t do great job in selling his back here. But still, nothing too harsh, both guys were good enough._

***1/4


7.	*CZW World Heavyweight Championship*: MASADA © vs. Drake Younger

_Good match. It was nice to see two deathmatch wrestlers working a traditional style before turning this into a chair match. There were some great and innovative chair spots._

***


8.	CAGE OF DEATH: DJ Hyde vs. Matt Tremont

_Quite possibly the most brutal match I’ve ever seen in North America. This was crazy and barbaric on so many levels. The deathmatch of the year. I have no words._

*****1/4*


Tangled Web 5 was the best CZW show I’ve ever seen, but this one surpassed it. The undercard was mostly good, and they ended things with a bang – the main event was JESUS CHRIST. Great show. (Y)​


----------



## Obfuscation

Wow a Sami Callihan vs Shane Hollister match got ruined by last minute Sabu involvement? That breaks my heart.

I'm pretty big on Hollister. One of my favorites not to be in one of the more major American Indie promotions.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Hunt For Gold 2013 Review:* 

*BJ Whitmer & Rhett Titus vs Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly *- **1/2
Fun opener, really enjoyed the minutes with Whitmer and O'Reilly in the ring, looking forward to their future match.

*Jay Lethal vs Steve Corino *- **1/4
Don't know, felt really short. Don't get me wrong, it was good, but when it ended I was like "that's it?" which sucks because Corino and Lethal were over and the match really started to pick up.

*Silas Young vs Roderick Strong *- ***
Surprisngly Young was in control in the match and he did an awesome job. He's a great heel and got good heat in the match, he needs to be signed. Strong was stiff and the face in this match which made the match really fun.

*ROH World Championship: Kevin Steen vs TD Thomas* - ***1/4
This match was exactly what I hoped to be. An extended squash with Steen playing the crowd and having fun, felt like a PWG match honestly. Thomas offense looked pretty good here and the Dragon Suplex looked great and got very good reaction. Steen is probably the best worker in the roster right now, very good match, wouldn't mind seeing a future match because how fun the match was (yeah, it's the third match I said that was fun, the atmosphere in this show is very different).

- Charlie Haas is awesome once again.

*Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Cole* - ***3/4
Wow. This is the best Jacobs' match I have seen in a long time. He looked really motivated and they clicked really good. Great back and forth match, the Sliced Bread on the apron and the last superkick were both awesome spots. Wish we'll see more of Jacobs in the future, what a waste of talent. Whoever says Jacobs is "washed-up" needs to watch this.

*Rhino vs Michael Elgin *- ***1/4
Woah, Rhino is insanly over. Good match here that made Elgin look great, glad he kicked-out of the Gore. Rhino's ROH run is great and I have no idea of there's still people who are negtive about him. Yeah, he shouldn't be anywhere near the Main Event, but right now he's pefrect for his current role. 

*ROH World Tag Team Championship: American Wolves vs Briscoes * - ****
Long and great match. Reminds me of older ROH Tag Team main events.
*

Great show from ROH*


----------



## KingCrash

Did I miss something or did they release that show on DVD?



HayleySabin said:


> Wow a Sami Callihan vs Shane Hollister match got ruined by last minute Sabu involvement? That breaks my heart.
> 
> I'm pretty big on Hollister. One of my favorites not to be in one of the more major American Indie promotions.


Well like I said Shamrock vs. Callihan was supposed to happen but Shamrock no-showed, I don't know what either Hollister or Sabu were supposed to do but they really shouldn't have booked Sabu in the first place. It would be depressing to see him work if it wasn't for the fact that every time I see him I get angry he's slowing down matches and adds nothing to whatever promotion he's working.


----------



## EmbassyForever

No but they are doing a new VOD thing and it's on demeand. http://www.rohwrestling.com/ippv


----------



## Manu_Styles

*Defy or Deny II*

1. Silas Young vs Adam Cole: ***1/2
Great match to start the show, crowd was hot here and both wrestlers looked good, Cole superkick before the finish was sick!

2. Bobby Fish vs TD Thomas: ***
Fun match, Fish is a very good heel, he works the crowd well and their styles clicked.

3. Charlie Haas vs Rhett Titus: **3/4
Match was good until the end wich was anticlimatic, Haas heat is awesome.

4. SCUM vs Briscoes: ***1/4-***1/2
Good brawl all over the place with good spots, Rhino was the most over wrestler in the match by far.

5. BJ Withmer vs Matt Hardy: ***1/4
Good match here, Withmer looked good even in defeat because of the finish, postmatch was well done, really liked Cole intensity there.

6. Davey Richards vs Kyle O´Reilly: ****
Great hard hitting match as you can except from this two, O´Reilly proved that he is World Champion material here.

7. *DEFY or DENY:* Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong vs Eddie Edwards: ****1/4-****1/2
Loved the booking in this match, all 4 looked like stars in the match, it follow Strong-Elgin feud and give Edwards freedom to have a run in the tag division.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Defy Or Deny 2013 Review:* 

*Silas Young vs Adam Cole - ***1/4* 
Sweet opener. The crowd was really hot for this one especilly because Young is from MW both Cole was very over too which made it even better. What you'd exepct from these two. Young has to be signed after this double-shot, he did an awesome job, hopefully he will be with Truth because they can be great toghter. 

*Bobby Fish vs TD Thomas - **1/2* 
This was pretty good, not quiet as good as O'Reilly/Thomas but still enjoyable MMA-style match. It looks like Thomas is getting more comfortable in the ring which is great because he's very uniuqe. Fish's pre-match handshake was hilarious, heel Fish is great :lmao

*Charlie Haas vs Rhett Titus - **1/4* 
Eh, this was okay I guess. Found Haas interaction with the crowd more interesting than the match. LOL'd at the finish, Titus is such a loser :lol

*SCUM (Rhino, Jacobs and Rhino) vs Briscoes and Lethal - ***1/2* 
Glad to see I wasn't the only one that liked this match a lot. SCUM matches as a group always deliver and this was no different. Corino's pre-match promo was great and Rhino in SCUM is just a better fitting than HoT. The match itself was very good and really loved the result, SCUM's booking so far is much stronger than the booking with Cornette in charge. Can't wait for the Cincinnati match.

*BJ Whitmer vs Matt Hardy - **1/2* 
Pretty good, Hardy played his heel role greatly once again, gotta admit he's surprising me so far. The match was in a much slower pace than the other matches in the show but it's served it's purpose and Whitmer looked super-strong after this, it looks like there's big plans for him because since Delirous came in he's getting bigger matches and better booking. Post-match was good and I like the heat this feud has.

*Davey Richards vs Kyle O'Reilly - ***** 
This match was like the old Richards' mid/upper-card matches that always stole the show. They mashed really great which is no surprise to me and personally I enjoyed the match a lot even if I can see other pals not liking this as much as I did.

*DEFY or DENY: Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong vs Eddie Edwards - ****1/4-****1/2* 
This was AWESOME. Had a good story with Strong accepting to team-up with everyone (even Edwards) to eliminate Elgin and this was just a really strong performance by Elgin. What I love about Delirous booking is there's always purpose for everything and even in this match everyone looked strong. Right now my ROH MOTY obviously.


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> Did I miss something or did they release that show on DVD?
> 
> 
> 
> Well like I said Shamrock vs. Callihan was supposed to happen but Shamrock no-showed, I don't know what either Hollister or Sabu were supposed to do but they really shouldn't have booked Sabu in the first place. It would be depressing to see him work if it wasn't for the fact that every time I see him I get angry he's slowing down matches and adds nothing to whatever promotion he's working.


Right, I recall hearing about the Callihan vs Shamrock match being booked. No showed it. Bastard.

Sabu getting indie bookings, I know. It sucks. Can't say I understand it for the life of me either. When Gabe did it the only reason I saw it happening is b/c he's such a mark for him. Maybe it's an ECW thing. Any other promotions...ugh. b/c he's a "big" name? Does he even draw? Whatever. I'm never for it, personally.


----------



## Russian Hooligan

PWG Mystery Vortex:

Roderick Strong and Eddie Edwards vs The Young Bucks - ***3/4
Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger - ***1/2
Super Smash Bros. vs RockNES Monsters - ***1/2
Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky - ***1/4
B-Boy vs Brian Cage vs Willie Mack vs TJ Perkins - ***3/4
El Generico vs Rich Swann - ***3/4
Roderick Strong and Eddie Edwards vs Super Smash Bros. - ****1/4
Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole - ****1/2


Evolve 10:

Athu vs Low Ki - N\A
Chech vs Cloudy - **3/4
Konley\Reed vs Reynolds\Silver - ***
Jigsaw vs AR Fox - ***1/4
Nation vs Sanchez - N\A
Taylor\Swann vs Super Smash Brothers - ***3/4
Davis vs Mattews - *1/4
Bobby Fish vs Sami Callihan - ***1/4
Johnny Gargano vs Ricochet - ****1/4 (Great match. Johnny entertained the audience through the pain. Never Give Up.)
Sabu vs Justin Credible - **


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Happy Pro Wrestling Day, what a weird day to hold a holiday couldn't it have been on a monday like most other holidays :lol (in the US)?

*PAC & Masato Yoshino vs. Ricochet & Naruki Doi (1/29/2011)- *****
-Fantastic tag team wrestling here, two high flyers the caliber of PAC/Ricochet backed by two of the GOATs in Doi/Yoshino respectively and you got a barn burner. Doi decides to start by making friends with the crowd and they trade back and forth. They tag in their partners and shit gets cray with some high flying action. They start working each over with their signature spots trading momentum until Yoshino gets worked over but makes the tag to PAC who then hits a springboard dropkick followed by a gorgeous corkscrew springboard moonsault to the outside. Doi tries to shut him down but PAC comes back with a standing 360 Shooting Star Press (never gets old). Ricochet/Yoshino comes in and the pace quickens with plenty of back and forth between the four including PAC hitting a second rope Phoenix Splash. Ricochet hits the 630 Splash, later flattened with a top rope german suplex courtesy of PAC followed by British Airways. 10,000 Chops by Doi but Yoshino catches him with the Lightning Spiral followed by PAC hitting the 630 Splash and the Fosberry flop. Finish comes courtesy of Sol Naciente on Ricochet and he gives up. You want Dragon Gate Lucha Libre? this match has it in loads. I love this promotion.

Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9c_Xi9hUP0
_________________________________

*DGUSA Mercury Rising 2010 Review (3/27/2010)
-One of my favorite shows ever; still holds up very well with a damn good card from top to bottom. You got a slew of great undercard matches highlighted with Quacksaw/Bucks, great promos from Dreamer/Teddy Hart, an outstanding OTDG title match and of course the always epic Dragon Gate Six Man Tag Match. The Warriors faction had the greatest theme ever.*

TJP vs. Brad Allen- ** (I miss TJP’s old look)
Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. The Young Bucks- ****
Genki Horiguchi vs. Shingo Takagi- ***
Jimmy Jacobs & Jack Evans vs. Paul London & Brian Kendrick- ***
Tommy Dreamer vs. Jon Moxley w/Christina Von Eerie- ***
YAMATO vs. Susumu Yokosuka- ****
World-1 (Hulk, Doi & Yoshino) vs. Warriors (CIMA, Gamma & Dragon Kid)- *****

*DGUSA OTGG, Revolt & Heat 2013 Review (1/25-27/2013)
-Another great weekend for DGUSA. OTGG was a fun way to kick off, lots of good fun matches but making sure not to burn themselves out. Revolt was a good show as expected, not a bad match on the card with two great matches and a damn good blowoff between Gargano/Davis. Heat was equally great but for different reasons, good continued character progression heading into WrestleCon and yet again consistent with the main event matches delivering. Marked hard for Spanky and it was great to see that he is still in great shape, ditto for Morrison.*

Samuray Del Sol vs. EITA- ***
Brian Cage vs. Ray Rosas- **
Chucky T vs. Jon Davis vs. AR Fox- ***
Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito vs. Johnny Gargano & Rich Swann- ****
Damon Devine vs. Julius Cash- N/A
The Young Bucks vs. Sami Callihan & Arik Cannon- ***
John Morrison vs. Akira Tozawa- ****
_
Chucky T vs. Arik Cannon- **
FRAY- ***
Rich Swann vs. EITA- ***
AR Fox vs. Samuray Del Sol- ****
Akira Tozawa vs. Sami Callihan- ***
The Young Bucks vs. Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito- ***
Johnny Gargano vs. Jon Davis- ****
_
Arik Cannon vs. Rich Swann- ***
Jon Davis vs. Drake Younger- ***
EITA vs. Chuck Taylor- ***
Johnny Gargano vs. Brian Kendrick- ***
Samuray Del Sol vs. Ryo Saito- ***
Sami Callihan vs. Jimmy Susumu- ****
The Young Bucks vs. Akira Tozawa & AR Fox- ****
_

Got to check out Davey/O’Reilly from DOD2, have heard nothing but good things and they’re two of my favorite talents on the indies so it should be fun to watch, shame this feud ended so early when it was really starting to find its legs.


----------



## EmbassyForever

This feud can't be over until we get Fish vs Edwards.

But honestly I'm not sure the feud is over yet. There will be a match in the tapings today between Wolves & Elgin vs Red Dragon and Strong. Maybe in the iPPV after 11YA (Supercard Of Honor) they'll have their last match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, give me Eddie vs Fish please. While I was their Final Battle tag was a fun match, I need this to have a pay off for me. That being having the two guys I get a kick out of getting their own singles match vs one another.


----------



## flag sabbath

WOOLCOCK said:


> *Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer, I Quit Match – IWA:MS (3/1/08)*
> 
> Hideously violent but has all the intagibles of a good fight, i.e paced well and the action is largely simple and they build the match around their hatred and set up to the bigger spots brilliantly whilst making the offence in between still feel violent, hateful and vicious. Thought Jacobs was immaculate as the tough SOB babyface who will have to be killed to lose this match and thought the way they built his resilience made for a great babyface comeback since you just knew Whitmer didn't want to win as badly as Jacobs. Loved all the torture spots and extended beating Jacobs took, each cane shot was spaced out perfectly to feel significant and terrifying and Whitmer's eventual flurry of shots felt like the perfect answer to Jacobs not going down: like he gave up slowly torturing the man and just resorted to taking out his frustration with rapid shots instead.
> 
> Absolutely loved the over the top rope bump both men took when Whitmer countered the guillotine, felt eerily similar to Estrada/La Fiera in terms of how Whitmer looking groggy and almost staggering inadvertantly into the ropes with no real thought process added to the authenticity of the bump and made it look less staged. Jacobs's bumps into the ring post were hideous and the extended figure four sequence with Whitmer further brutalising Jacobs with cane shots until his entire face was bloody was a tremendous nearfall that made you believe the match could be stopped. Echo Seabs' statement that Jacobs sells the figure four tremendously, in fact he sold the early torture sequence brilliantly when he finally got free from the duck tape, staggering about whilst coming across like a maniac scrambling to keep Whitmer at bay. Rail road spike was timed perfectly as the great equaliser to Whitmer's onslaught and I dug the western esque standoff before both men hit dueling spike shots, felt like a believeable way for both men to signal their intention and commitment to winning the match. Finish as both seabs and sterling said is about as convincing and violent as you could ever hope a finish to be.
> 
> Whitmer's limp and lifeless body immediately afterwards sold the war. Paced immaculately, no reliance on elaborate spots and a great build to the bigger moments whilst keeping enough detail and structure in between to keep the match ticking effortlessly and ensuring there was no dull spots where the heat dropped.


Great review of an enthralling war of attrition. It's rare to see a US Indie grudge match unfold in such a believable fashion - the majority fall foul of obvious collaboration & lulls between the 'holy shit' moments. This is up there with Necro vs. Joe and the Briscoes vs. Steenerico streetfight. All I'd add to WOOLCOCK's write-up is that Eddie Kingston's no-nonsense commentary bolsters the feel of legit hatred that Whitmer & Jacobs conjure up.

Also watched their no-rope barbed wire blow off & it's another epic, deliberate, supremely structured bloodbath, reminiscent of Triple-H & Foley's best moments. They go 30+ mins (at one in the morning) & manage to build steadily to a big finish, never once overdoing it or losing their way. Every spot and segment is loaded with purposeful hatred.


----------



## Scavo

*PWG BOLA 2012 Night 1*

*1st Round Matches:*

TJ Perkins vs. Joey Ryan: **1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Drake Younger: ***1/2

Eddie Edwards vs. Kyle O'Reilly: ***

Brian Cage vs. B-Boy: **1/2

Ricochet vs. Kevin Steen: ******

Sami Callihan vs. Willie Mack: ***1/2

Adam Cole vs. El Generico: ***1/2

Michael Elgin vs. Davey Richards: ***



*
PWG BOLA 2012 Night 2*

*Quarter-Finals:*

Sami Callihan vs. TJ Perkins: ***1/2

Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards: ******

Michael Elgin vs. Brian Cage: ***

Ricochet vs. Roderick Strong: ***


*6 Man Tag Team Match:*
Team Statutory vs. Willie Mack, B-Boy & Drake Younger *


*Semi-Finals:*
Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan: ***

Michael Elgin vs. Ricochet: ******


*6 Man Tag Team Match:*
The Young Bucks & Brian Cage vs. Rick Knox, El Generico & Kevin Steen: *****1/4*


*Final:*
Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin: ***3/4


----------



## Obfuscation

*ROH The Hunt For Gold​*
1) BJ Whitmer & Rhett Titus vs Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly ~ DUD


2) Steve Corino vs Jay Lethal ~ *


3) Roderick Strong vs Silas Young ~ *3/4


4) *ROH World Championship*
Kevin Steen(c) vs Tadarius Thomas ~ **


5) *Handicap Match*
Charlie Haas vs Trey Miguel & Brent Daniels ~ DUD


6) *Proving Ground Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Cole ~ ***3/4


7) Rhino vs Michael Elgin ~ 1/4*


8) *ROH Tag Team Championship*
The Briscoe Brothers(c) vs American Wolves _(Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards)_ ~ DUD​

~ Opener was a mess. Sloppy work by all involved. Uninteresting work over segments by Fish & O'Reilly. O'Reilly is beyond terrible. Only time he can be tolerated is generally when he's vs or teaming with Adam Cole. There is nothing good to say about this match. Sadly, it would be a sign of things to come.

~ Uninspired and just there. Much like most Jay Lethal matches seem to be nowadays. Hopefully he dukes it out with Jacobs next since he's on that road of beating everyone in S.C.U.M. before he locks up vs Steen. Maybe Jimmy can get him to something passable.

~ Roddy in ROH is so vanilla now. Breaks my heart. I know some have always thought that, but I got the Dean Malenko type deal with him for many years. Nothing exciting from a personality, but turned it on in the ring enough to be enthralling at the right time. Now he's in these over 10 minute strike fests that don't do much but make you say "that was ok. nothing special." I'm almost certain Silas Young is better than this too. Never seen a breakout match from him so I can't really pass much judgment just yet. (which is weird b/c I am familiar with the guy on a decent level...) Young looked good with that quick series of moves at the end. Got me to go "wow". I was expecting more from this. Like I said - vanilla bout.

~ Steen carries random indie chump #246 to a decent affair. I see nothing about Tadarius Thomas that sticks out. At all.

~ Hey Charlie Haas: you suck, pal.

~ Woah. A really really good match on this show? It's about time. YES at this. I was excited the moment Cole vs Jacobs was signed and I was equally excited the moment it finished. Loved it. Loved the competitive nature behind the match. That was the story - pure competition. Even with a member of S.C.U.M. involved. All 3 on commentary _(Corino being the third - he was hilarious per usual)_ plugged how Jimmy was on the backburner in a singles capacity for about a year in ROH and how this match he was proving how he can jump right back in the scene with the best of them. (tbhayley, he IS one of the best currently employeed by the company. I'd say next to Cole & Steen, that is the top 3. Easily) Cole was his usual awesome self. That man can seemingly do no wrong. His consistent string of good - great matches rolls on here. If ROH put these guys in the ring every few shows I won't complain. In fact I'm wanting Delirious to do so right now. Best of 7 series it asap. This was fun. A lot of fun. It could hold up as my favorite match from ROH in 2013 at this rate.

~ And just like that the status quo of SHIT comes back. Fuck you Michael Elgin. You're horrible. I can't think of a reason why I didn't give this a DUD. It's awful. Maybe I'm trying to be nice. Oh yeah Rhino was here too. You'd forget about a minute after it ended.

~ Regardless if this show would have been good the entire way through this main event came as no surprise. It was trash. Same ol crap you'd expect from both teams and it was put on full display here. Jay & Eddie in singles aren't half bad. Maybe Jay is now, but some years ago I liked him. Why they allow their partners to drag them down to nonsense like this leaves me a bit confused. This goes for about 10 minutes till they say "fuck it" lets start doing moves and have no structure. Match slows down for a hair when the Wolves work on Mark's knee. Oh hey, something of substance that may lead to a hot tag sequence. Oh wait, nevermind. Jay gets tagged in, does some things, Mark is back in FLYING ALL OVER THE PLACE. How's that knee feeling buddy? I guess perfectly fine b/c I don't see a single hint of selling going on. Ah dang. That's too bad. This sucked.


Calling this a one match show is an understatement. It's _bad_. Can't give enough praise to how much I liked Cole vs Jacobs though. I'll choose to look at the only positive here. ROH delivered with the match I cared about. So does that count as a win? In a weird way through all of the tripe, I really think it does.


----------



## Srdjan99

Maybe it's just me, but i liked Rhino/Elgin and the main-event.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm going to have a great life b/c I know I'll never have to sit through those poor matches ever again.

Defy or Deny has to be a better show. Fingers crossed it's at least decent or fun.


----------



## Platt

Damn PWG :cuss: still waiting for Failure To Communicate & Mystery Vortex and they won't answer any of my emails. First and last time I'll be ordering direct from them.


----------



## Russian Hooligan

Nonconformists, nonconformists everywhere.


----------



## KingCrash

To say the two Hunt For Gold reviews differ is an understatement. At least Cole vs. Jacobs sounds like fun.


----------



## Obfuscation

Cole vs Jacobs was a blast.


----------



## Chismo

BERIED


----------



## KingCrash

BTW, did anyone watch the National Pro Wrestling day shows? Wondering how Fox/Strickland, the Chikara 8-man & ACH/2 Cold Scorpio went.


----------



## Obfuscation

It is what it is.

And some people thought Reckless Abandon was a bad ROH show...ha.


----------



## DOPA

Two very different reviews for the hunt for glory. Guess I'll find out what I think about it when this thing finishes downloading.


----------



## Flux

I think I can go on record and say that BJ/Titus vs. Fish/O'Reilly is one of the most bland, boring and uninspired matches I've seen in a VERY long time.


----------



## Obfuscation

While the show was honest to goodness bad, I think it depends if you've been liking ROH over the last few years. I haven't found much to cheer for from them so seeing a poor show wasn't a surprise. Plus, I can't stand the work of guys like Elgin, Haas, Davey, O'Reilly, & Briscoes. So those matches being bad were probably foregone conclusions for me. Witnessing them was only the proof I needed. Although seeing the main event get branded with 4 stars doesn't leave me to question what one could see in that match. I mean, there was no form of selling by the men involved or a sign of a story. It was all muddled together.

Then there are guys who I do like who didn't bring much to the table - Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong.

General consensus here is Adam Cole vs Jimmy Jacobs is well worth a watch. No matter what one's opinion towards ROH currently is.


----------



## seabs

*ACH FACED 2 COLD SCORPIO?

Glad Jacobs/Cole was indeed good. I'll watch that.*


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> Damn PWG :cuss: still waiting for Failure To Communicate & Mystery Vortex and they won't answer any of my emails. First and last time I'll be ordering direct from them.


I'd say they're really backed up with orders from the 5 for $40 Sale. It's been longer than usual for my order too, and I've seen a lot of similar comments.


----------



## Obfuscation

I was going to pimp it out to you, tbhayley.


----------



## Lane

National Pro Wrestling day was a very fun event. The afternoon card was great with not one bad match and CWF stole that shit. The evening card picked up about mid way. NYWC had a great tag, ACH vs Scorpio killed, and the return of the ECW Arena was anounced. Didnt get to see Fox vs Strickland do to lag on the servers end but read that Strickland really stuck out in a great spot match.


----------



## Groovemachine

Checked out Cole/Jacobs from Hunt for Gold on Dailymotion, a definite ***3/4 and I could be tempted to round it up to 4*. Just a great contest from start to finish, Jacobs seemed very motivated from the off and I loved their feeling out process. Corino was a ton of fun on commentary; I hope he's a more full-time addition to the commentary team. Could be all kinds of awesome if he plays it straight but then shows massive bias towards the S.C.U.M matches. Anyway, Cole continues to warrant my affections, and I love that he's starting to bust out the superkick from out of nowhere (like at the finish of the match), rather than just relying on it in typical superkick spots we've become accustomed to. Also, did Cole use a brainbuster-on-the-knee on Jacobs? Wasn't sure if it was a slight botch of a shoulderbreaker or if it was fully intended; either way it looked sick. 

More of this Jacobs please. I still think he's got a World Title run in him; probably not with this current gimmick/persona, but he's certainly a guy who could help the company return to their state of having good-great title matches on every show. That's not a slight on Steen either, but ROH's booking of him has made him so much more of a hardcore worker and they rarely let him 'just wrestle'.


----------



## Obfuscation

The spear into the superkick was :mark:


----------



## Bubz

Hunt For Gold sounds AWESOME! 8*D

I'll probably watch Jacobs/Cole though.


----------



## Mattyb2266

So what's this about the return of the ECW arena? We're any details announced?


----------



## Cactus

Anyone got a link for Cole/Jacobs? Don't want to download a whole show for one match.


----------



## Rah

Cactus said:


> Anyone got a link for Cole/Jacobs? Don't want to download a whole show for one match.


From 14:55.


----------



## sXeMope

Mattyb2266 said:


> So what's this about the return of the ECW arena? We're any details announced?


It's scheduled to re-open late this year. Apparently the person who bought it completely stripped it down. It also won't be renovated to look like it used to apparently.

I'm curious as to how this happened tbh. Did Roger (or somebody else) buy it back?


----------



## DOPA

well this is a waste of a download if I can stream it....sigh. Oh well.


----------



## Lane

After ACH vs Scorpio happend Robert got in the ring and anounced that "Scorpio Sky will be the newset inducty into the Hardcore Hall of Fame when everys favorite bingo hall returns." Its being reported on dirtsheets that him and a few others are taking legal ways to get the Arena out of the new owners hands.


----------



## DOPA

ROH The Hunt for Gold

*BJ Whitmer & Rhett Titus vs Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly*: * 1/2

This was a sloppy match until Whitmer came in. Especially from Fish and O'Reilly. The rest of the match from when Whitmer came in was decent enough. O'Reilly's attempt to emulate Davey Richards with one of the weakest head kicks I've ever seen was hilariously bad though :lmao. Bad match.

*Jay Lethal vs Steve Corino*: **

This was okay but very short. They did well enough with the time they had and got what they needed to across. I have serious doubts about Lethal as a main eventer for ROH. Except for his match against Richards at Glory By Honor XI I have not seen a match by Lethal that I'd deem worthy to put in the main event of a company that is heavily ring focused. He needs to seriously step it up against Steen at the 11th Anniversary Show.

*Silas Young vs Roderick Strong*: ***

Good match. Told a good story with Strong treating Young like the new kid on the block even though he was put over as an experienced competitor by the commentators. Slapping him around and showing no respect. A lot of strikes in this match with Roddy getting the best of it forcing Young to use heel tactics to gain control. Strong plays the cocky face really well and Young played a pretty good face. Young looks decent in the ring from this showing but nothing overly special. I know Roddy used A LOT of strikes in this match but I felt it made sense in the context of the match because Roddy was pretty much trying to punk out Young the entire match. The ending felt quite quick to be honest but then there was no real need to drag this out.

*ROH World Championship: Kevin Steen vs TD Thomas*: **

Glorified squash match made entertaining by Steen's antics. I don't really buy into Thomas's capoeira style in the context of it being used in a professional wrestling environment. I give credit for him and ROH trying to incorporate something unique and different but it really didn't click for me. And it really hasn't clicked for me with him all the times I've seen him compete in ROH. This was designed to give Thomas a rub but I don't see how it helped him at all here. He never looked like winning and Steen didn't take him seriously. And the one time they teased Thomas winning it just wasn't believable.

*Haas vs two local jobbers*: DUD

Complete waste of time, did no one any favours. Didn't get Haas more over and it was just a waste of time for the other wrestlers and the fans.

*Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Cole*: *** 3/4

Close to a great match, without a doubt the best match on the card. Both men have great chemistry. This is the best I've ever seen Jacobs in a match. He looked very animated and into it. Cole put on another great performance. Definitely one of the best workers on the American Indys right now imo. The final 5 mins was borderline amazing. The spear attempt into the superkick I marked for, it was so awesome. Finish of the match was done perfectly. Borderline 4 star match but I couldn't go all the way. Still, great effort by these guys.

*Rhino vs Michael Elgin*: ** 1/2

Decent big man match in the end. It started off not so good, the traditional big man feeling out process was fine but then they went out on to the outside to brawl which really led to nowhere and didn't add anything to the match. The brawl itself I felt lacked intensity and the lack of decent camera shots by the ROH production really hurt it in my view. When it got back into the ring it had no correlation to the brawling on the outside but it picked up and was a lot better. Good dynamic between both men. Elgin typically had his really impressive moments and the kicking out of the gore was a nice touch and rub for him. The finish really came out of nowhere really and felt anticlimactic. It felt too quick after the gore and it felt like it was building and built up and then it just suddenly ended which was disappointing. Not a bad match but there has been better ones even with Rhino involved.

*ROH World Tag Team Championship: American Wolves vs Briscoes*: ** 3/4

Typical example of a match where I would quote the late great Eddie Guerrero. It's not about how many moves you do its when you do them. This was an extremely disappointing main event. For the first 10-15 mins it seemed like we were going towards a great match. It told the simple but effective classic tag team story of both teams trying to win by isolating one of other members of each team with both resorting to heelish tactics showing how badly both teams wanted to win and how much it meant to them. But after while like in typically Richards fashion with a lot of matches he is in (though it wasn't all his fault here) it broke down into a complete spotfest. Both teams just throwing out moves with no purpose behind them. Like HayleySabin said, it seemed as though some substance was going to be brought back with the leg work over Mark's leg but the wolves weren't consistent with it and then Mark no sold the crap out of it by flying around which really bugged me. And then they pretty much just lost me with the fit as many moves in as possible before the end of the match style working that ROH is sometimes guilty of. I don't think this was a terrible match, it had its moments and for the first 10-15 mins it seemed like we were going to get a great match. But this was extremely disappointing and definitely not good.

Overall, not a good show. Cole and Jacobs is definitely worth checking out though as its already been said.


----------



## seabs

Crusade said:


> *Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Cole*: *** 3/4
> 
> This is the best I've ever seen Jacobs in a match.


*I'm going to guess you haven't seen enough Jimmy Jacobs then? That or I'm super excited for that match and it probably needs an extra * adding to it.*


----------



## DOPA

Seabs said:


> *I'm going to guess you haven't seen enough Jimmy Jacobs then? That or I'm super excited for that match and it probably needs an extra * adding to it.*


I have not seen any Jacobs matches from before he came back to ROH in 2011 so I'm sure there are better matches he's had. It's just the best match that I've seen from him myself. I haven't bothered going back to visit his other matches pre-2011 that is all.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

HayleySabin said:


> The spear into the superkick was :mark:


Yeah I marked for that. I kinda wished he would have stayed down and sold it better but it was still epic. 

*** 3/4 for me too. 

Gonna watch the Briscoes/Wolves match now.


----------



## Rah

Superkick to spear (without selling) mid-match then a superkick to spear-attempt to superkick to end. Throw in a failed opportunity on working Jimmy's neck (which should have been done noting the two vicious drops) and a peppering of selling throughout (nothing seemingly lasted - especially Jimmy's neck, which was beautiful for all of two minutes then went to shit) makes me question if the match had read "Davey Richards Vs Eddie Edwards" whether this match would have gotten the same review score. That or this show is so pathetically bad I've lost all possibility of enjoying something good. 

Still, superkick = the end. Gone are the golden days where simple moves are seen as devastating, sure, but don't illegitamise the finishers we're left with. If a big move isn't made to be believable, then how can the audience accept it in future? I can understand re-using your finisher to put away a resilient opponent but that's hardly what happens in the indies anymore. It's just finisher spam and it's the very reason why we have the Edwards/Richards type of bullshit today. They throw 100 things at once because if you're no selling the shit out of your opponent's work then you kind of have to to create a "believable" fall.

I wouldn't say it was _that_ OTT or that the match was bad by any means but just no. This isn't the Jimmy Jacobs from 7 years ago and that end spot was something beautiful ruined by "BECAUSE KICKS, BREH!" mentality.

Anyway, I'm halfway through Elgin/Rhino, atm, and I'll throw up a very short review of the event once it's done.


----------



## Obfuscation

blink_41sum_182 said:


> Yeah I marked for that. I kinda wished he would have stayed down and sold it better but it was still epic.
> 
> *** 3/4 for me too.
> 
> Gonna watch the Briscoes/Wolves match now.


Selling wasn't exactly perfect, but at least the match was substantial enough considering the back and forth nature of the bout. If guys are going to work an exuberant competitive bout, I'd prefer it done in the manner that they did it. I'm sure elsewhere or another rematch in ROH could be worked in a different manner and giving us another really good match.

4 Superkicks didn't pester me. Cole used them to try and shift the momentum for him at the end and it eventually worked -> leading into the Florida Key ftw. It was acceptable.


----------



## seabs

Crusade said:


> I have not seen any Jacobs matches from before he came back to ROH in 2011 so I'm sure there are better matches he's had. It's just the best match that I've seen from him myself. I haven't bothered going back to visit his other matches pre-2011 that is all.


*You're missing out on so much greatness then. Baffling that ROH have him signed and just use him as a glorified lackey.*


----------



## djmathers1207

It's on Dailymotion? How about Defy or Deny II?


----------



## DOPA

Haven't seen Defy or Deny II anywhere yet, not even download.


----------



## flag sabbath

*PWG - The Many Adventures Of El Generico (Disc One):*

1) vs. Kevin Steen (Free Admission..., ****3/4*)
2) w/ Quicksilver vs. Scott Lost & Chris Bosh (Beyond the Thunderdome, ******)
3) vs. CIMA (BOLA 2006, ****3/4*)
4) vs. Pac (ASW4, *****1/4*)
5) Steenerico vs. Pac & Roderick Strong (Giant-Size Annual #4, ****3/4*)
6) vs. Bryan Danielson (Giant-Size Annual #4, ******)
7) vs. Nigel McGuinness (BOLA 2007, ****1/2*)
8) vs. Kenny Omega (Express Written Consent, ******)
9) w/ Human Tornado vs. Young Bucks (Threemendous II, *****1/4*)

- Everything here ranges from very good to incredible, which is a testament to what a consistently superb & versatile performer Generico has been over the past eight years plus. It's amazing just how polished Generico and a virtually unrecognisable (young & skinny) Steen already are in their PWG debut. From there it's a succession of hits with a variety of opponents, all of which showcase the greatest babyface of the 21st century and his immaculate timing, execution & body language.

The only disappointment here is that matches 2-6 already appeared on PWG Sells Out 1&2 - surely there are other Generico gems from this era that deserve a re-airing.


----------



## Obfuscation

Crusade said:


> Haven't seen Defy or Deny II anywhere yet, not even download.


Yeah, wonder what gives with that. Was hoping it was going to be up at the same time.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong, FIP (2/16/08)*

For the most part a great match built on some brilliant storytelling and development of a mid match angle and Strong heel turn. I'll get the minor quibble out of the way first. Sterling's point about the matwork being a bit too co-operative and lacking in any real struggle mirrors my thoughts with the surfboard trading sticking out as the most glaringly obvious transition that felt lazy. Still, it progressed the 50/50 story with both men lacking any real control so whilst it wasn't high end matwork it was serviceable in setting us up for the transition to strikes after both men seemingly agree they've reached a stalemate, which I had no problem with. Best part here is that the strikes are ferocious yet frantic and short so that the pace doesn't drag and it feels like two violent strikers trying to land the telling blow to seize the initiative: Strong's full force chop directly into the face of Stevens was tremendously timed as the decisive strike after back and forth shots and it sets up a brief control segment which builds to the big spot of the match were Strong 'inadvertantly' blasts Stevens in the face with the belt and leads to a tremendous bladejob from Stevens. It didn't come off as 'unplanned' as they tried to put over, but I appreciate the difficulty in doing a spot with the aim of opening a significant cut on Stevens and making it look unstaged and Strong really sold the initial fear of a DQ tremendously whilst showing sincere concern for a lifeless Stevens who was bleeding like a pig.

Final stage of the match is really great with Strong checking on Stevens before unleashing an onslaught to capture the title and Stevens sells the desire to hang in long enough to make a comeback in spite of his predicament remarkably well. Dug the brunt of his final desperation comeback although I felt a couple parts of his offence felt a bit too 'grand' for a supposedly limited wrestler suffering from severe blood loss. Strong pulling the referee into the lariat before taking advantage and blasting Stevens with a chair on the outside and reviving the ref long enough to secure a countout and win the belt due to FIP's differing rules vis a vis winning a title on countout was a great dastardly finish, though its strange the commentators didn't sell it as passionately as one would expect from a screwjob title change.


----------



## Obfuscation

That series, man. Proof positive that Roderick Strong once was capable of having some special moments, imo.

The only negative I could say about their matches was I didn't find their Dog Collar blow-off to be too special + I HATED the aftermath of the match. Which doesn't reflect either man's work and it's on the booking department, so in short I'm basically calling their program damn near great the majority of the way through. They were warriors. Slaughtered each other every time they locked up. How Stevens could lose his luster for the sport will forever be a mystery to me. He had so much passion in these matches.


----------



## RKing85

Open the Ultimate Gate 2012

Fox/Swann ***
Fish and Dreamer/Scene *3/4
Hulk/Callihan **3/4
Davis and Sabu/DUF *1/2
Mochizuki/Tozawa ****
del Sol/Vandal *
Low Ki/PAC ****
Yoshino and Ricochet/Ronin ****

Really good show. 3 matches that clock in right at 4 stars. The only downside was when the ECW old guys were brought in. The Dreamer match and the Sabu matches both brought down the show. Maybe it worked for ECW nostalgia fans, but not me. Sucks CIMA couldn't work, but Yoshino stepping in was not a step down in any way. Good show that led in nicely to the next night's show.


----------



## smitlick

Can't remember if I had posted thoughts on all of these shoots but nonetheless here goes

Breaking Kayfabe w/ Lanny Poffo
- Pretty average.. Theres something really unlikeable about Lanny

Timeline History of the WCW 1991 w/Barry Windham
- Fine, Barrys entertaining enough.

When Paul London met Raven
- Disappointing and lacking in direction. Paul shouldn't host anything...

RF Video Shoot with Debra McMichael
- Awful. Debra is very Lanny Poffo like...

Highspots with Bobby Lashley
- Could've been worse. He really doesn't open up enough and is tooo nice about everything.

Full Case of Tales with SCUM
- Best of the lot. Steve is great and Jimmy and him interact well together. The Missy story is pretty great as are a few other stories.

SMV Shoot with BJ Whitmer
- Pretty good... Really cool to hear about the spot at SCOH where he and Jimmy botched the Kid Kash spot as he calls it.


----------



## Scavo

*PWG Failure To Communicate*
*
Singles Match:*
Joey Ryan vs. Ryan Taylor: **1/2
*
Singles Match:*
Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin: ******

*Tag Team Match:*
The RockNES Monsters vs. Famous B & B-Boy: **

*Singles Match:*
Davey Richards vs. Sami Callihan: ***

*Singles Match:*
Rich Swann vs. Roderick Strong: ***3/4

*Singles Match:*
Brian Cage vs. Willie Mack: **1/2

*Tag Team Match:*
The Young Bucks vs. El Generico & Kenny Omega: *****1/4*

*PWG World Title 3 Way Main Event:*
Kevin Steen*©* vs. Michael Elgin vs. Ricochet: ***1/2



Yet another excellent Guerrilla show, nothing more to say. Was very impressed with Edwards taking it to Elgin. And the Generico tag...:ey:sabin


----------



## sXeMope

Any of you here PWO/PRIME Wrestling fans? I'm contemplating buying Wrestlelution 1-5 and I'm wondering that they're like. They seem like a good promotion from what I've seen, with a lot of good talents, but I'm curious as to if these shows are as good as they look in preview videos.


----------



## Obfuscation

So...am I the only guy here who's not particularly sweet on Willie Mack?

Good match vs Hero at BOLA. That's about it.


----------



## FITZ

KingCrash said:


> BTW, did anyone watch the National Pro Wrestling day shows? Wondering how Fox/Strickland, the Chikara 8-man & ACH/2 Cold Scorpio went.


The show was OK. I only made it to the night show though since I had work. I probably would have enjoyed myself a lot more if I hadn't been exhausted. I was ready to fall asleep before the show even started. Some people impressed me and others didn't. I don't really remember any new names so that makes it tough to really talk about the show. I wasn't blown away by anything though.

And as soon as the main event ended I left so I missed the announcement about the arena. Can't say I'm shocked that nothing is going to get done there. I don't know why someone would try to do anything non wrestling related with that building and expect it to work out. It's just in a really weird part of the city.

However the end of the year as the opening date does nothing for me since I won't be in Philly once I'm done with school in May.


----------



## seabs

*Young Bucks vs The Spectral Envoy - CHIKARA Zelda The Great*
_This is a pretty great example of why I hate CHIKARA and why it's only worthwhile me watching it for non CHIKARA produced talent like Kingston and Young Bucks. Bucks are great in this as they always are. Their promo ROCKS. "I pay the mortgage with superkicks and 450 splashes" = best line all year. Everything on CHIKARA's end of this though sucks and annoyed me to no end. Is there a reason why Quack talks like a "special person" on commentary. Surely he doesn't speak like that when you have a conversation with him? Makes it impossible to get invested in something when you have him talking all over it in THAT voice. Is any CHIKARA wrestler any good? As in the ones with the CHIKARA gimmicks? UM and Hallowicked suck. Is Hallowicked's finisher supposed to be a parody? Everytime I've seen it my brain automatically assumes the move got reversed or didn't connect. It's wrestling so you can get anything over if you win enough matches with it but this is taking the cake. Barely seen him connect with the kick at all when he's done it. Is Go To Sleepy Hollow supposed to make people laugh when he does it or when people say the name? UM sucks too. They do the tombstone spot on him again like they did at KOT and the commentators try to build it up as something huge that takes UM out of the match and then mention how horrific it was when they did it at KOT. The same spot that he kicked out of a KOT straight after two more moves? Hmmmm. Shockingly there's no selling of it here either. Lying on the floor because the Bucks are working a control segment isn't selling fyi. First move after the "deadly" tombstone spot? He does a running senton off the apron to the floor. Couldn't make it up. Side note to parents who take their new born babies to Indy shows. First off don't. Get a babysitter. Second of all if you ignore point 1, DON'T FUCKING SIT IN THE FRONT ROW AND THEN LOOK ALL ANGRY AND NERVOUS WHEN THE WRESTLERS START BRAWLING AND DIVING RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU. IT'S A FUCKING INDY SHOW. Bryce Remsburg is the worst wrestling character ever. I say character because there's no way someone can act like that on their own accord without breaking the world record for level of bellendidness. Does someone say to Bryce before each show, "Remember Bryce, make sure you get over more than anything else on the show". Such an unprofessional referee too. Bucks win and he does the pissed off reaction like HE lost and then rather than giving the winners their belts back he just throws/drops them at them. Surely there must be a storyline where Bryce is a dick and he's gonna get his dues one day. I've give them ample chance this year to change my view on their product. Fuck a dumb CHIKARA._


----------



## Rah

Didn't Chikara place the couple in the front row purely to allow the baby to be seen on the DVD and thus give the allure that they really are a family product? That'd be my guess, anyway.

Plus sides to Chikara? It funds Botchamania. Yeah, that's about it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hallowicked sucks? Ok, now you've officially crossed the line.

What's next - Frightmare, Ophidian, THE COLONY? WHERE WILL IT END?

I kid. It's too bad you don't get into it, but oh well. More fun Chikara for me. It'll always be #1 in my heart.


----------



## EmbassyForever

If we are talking about Chikara - I really needs to see the Cibernetico match. It looks like the atmosphere was fantastic and plus, it's KEVIN STEEN in Chikara.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's pretty bossy. Definitely worth a look with someone like Jimmy Jacobs returning to Chikara after all of these years.


----------



## Rah

I don't think this deserves it's own thread (and we hear this all the time) but *Samuray Del Sol* no-showed an AAA event because he was invited by WWE for a tryout.

Perhaps I'm naive to how this works, but the fact that it wasn't in his home-town and was rather invited (amongst a couple RoH talent) as well as WWE's sudden penchant to snatch up Indy names this might go a bit further than other news we've heard of late (such as Sami). Anyway, I've covered it in a bit more of a formal way in the Lucha thread and if this isn't the right place or is just "eh" news I'll keep my discussion/news there.


----------



## Bubz

HayleySabin said:


> So...am I the only guy here who's not particularly sweet on Willie Mack?
> 
> Good match vs Hero at BOLA. That's about it.


Nah you're not. He isn't very good unless carried by a great worker (Hero, Roddy).


----------



## Rah

Ah, I see the news of Del Sol is posted elsewhere on the forum. Curse me for not lurking outside of the Other section...


----------



## seabs

*He's a guy who's and when rather than if for joining WWE. Same for Sami. Both have been on their radar for ages and it's just a matter of time for both. Isn't the first tryout he's had with them either. I never know what to think anyone with Indy guys joining WWE because they totally repackage them these days that it's virtually like signing a new wrestler anyway.*


----------



## smitlick

HayleySabin said:


> So...am I the only guy here who's not particularly sweet on Willie Mack?
> 
> Good match vs Hero at BOLA. That's about it.


Fucking awful.... Hes just awful...


----------



## Obfuscation

Bubz said:


> Nah you're not. He isn't very good unless carried by a great worker (Hero, Roddy).





smitlick said:


> Fucking awful.... Hes just awful...


I knew I couldn't be the only guy.

idk about what Seabs kind of said about top indie talent getting signed and completely repackaged. It feels like a lot of them are who they were on the circuit. 

Punk never changed.
Moxley is basically the same twisted self. 
PAC is still a breathtaking high flyer. 
Brodie Lee is still wearing the same exact attire as he did in Chikara/elsewhere + being a complete beast or white trash nature. 
Black is sort of different but not really. He's only in The Shield, nothing that has necessarily changed him from how he was in AOTF. Claudio is still a foreign guy. 
Hero has his KO gimmick.
Danielson...ok he's probably the one with the most changes. He went from being straight forward Bryan Danielson to a bit of a zany character. It's a minor change at the heart of it and all of his other qualites he was known for remain in tact.

The only one that seems to be in jeopardy of losing his original appeal was Generico. That being the mask + luchador gimmick. _(Not his in ring work/natural charisma.)_ I couldn't imagine them trying to tear it away from the guy. Who's to say what they have planned for him of course.


----------



## Concrete

I had a dream last night of Generico on NXT with the mask in everything. It was grand.


----------



## Obfuscation

The definition of a good dream.


----------



## KingCrash

Rah said:


> Ah, I see the news of Del Sol is posted elsewhere on the forum. Curse me for not lurking outside of the Other section...


But I didn't know he no-showed a AAA event to do it. Only other shocker is Ricky Reyes' name popping up again. I know people disagree on guys like Cole, Bennett and Callihan, but what in the hell does WWE see in Reyes to give him a tryout in the first place?


----------



## Obfuscation

Ugh. Ricky Reyes is the worst. I think Regal keeps plugging him to WWE, iirc. Which breaks my heart if legit. How one of the best in the whole of wrestling can see something in one of the most blandest, then idk anymore.


----------



## KingCrash

Well to be fair when I saw they signed Ambrose I wondered what they were going to do with him ring-wise because honestly that was by far his weakest point in the indies. If Regal could pull a personality out of Reyes you might as well nickname him Jesus Christ because that would be a true miracle.


----------



## Obfuscation

He'd need a couple of miracles to turn around Reyes. Bland as can be on both fronts - in ring and personality.


----------



## Rah

KingCrash said:


> Well to be fair when I saw they signed Ambrose I wondered what they were going to do with him *ring-wise because honestly that was by far his weakest point* in the indies.


I disliked Moxley on the indies probably due to that. But, looking at his wrestling now, it's possibly my favourite part to him.

The way he transforms his gimmick into the match (at _every_ point) is phenomenal. When he's with Regal he can really shine, because he just thrives within an old-school style match. When he fell onto his knees over his opponent's torso (I believe it was Rollins) and imitated stabbing them three times around the heart (a Mayan sacrifice in which three clean cuts must be made to sever each of the three pulmonary arteries) I marked like a little kid. The whole symbolism fitted him so well, and it's just something I hardly see being done nowadays. 

It's all very well and good to have infinite technical experience but if there isn't any personality to add depth to it then it's just a one-dimensional novelty. I guess I'm saying that we shouldn't discredit someone before their opportunity is given. Regal's a phenomenal talent (he loved Ambrose's work, too) and if he sees something in Reyes then I'll give Reyes the opportunity to impress me.

Anyway, to change topic, here's some more Pokerface goodness for people to love. The run-in/end will probably lower the rating for most (it's almost on the cusp of being worthy of a nomination, imo) but it's still a fun, southern match, regardless.


----------



## seabs

*PWG - Best of 2012 (7 Discs)*


> Disc 1
> Young Bucks vs Davey Richards & Harry Smith - Kurt Russellreunion 3
> Mascarita Dorada, Candace LaRae, B-Boy & Cedric Alexander vs Joey Ryan, Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & DEMUS 316 - Kurt Russellreunion 3
> CIMA & Ricochet vs RockNES Monsters - Kurt Russellreunion 3
> Kevin Steen, Super Dragon & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico, PAC & Masato Yoshino - Kurt Russellreunion 3
> Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers vs RockNES Monsters - World's Finest
> Kevin Steen vs El Generico vs Eddie Edwards - PWG World Championship - World's Finest
> 
> Disc 2
> Fightin' Taylor Boys vs RockNES Monsters - DDT4 2012
> El Generico & Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong & Sami Callihan - DDT4 2012
> Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers - DDT4 2012
> Super Smash Brothers vs Future Shock - DDT4 2012
> Kevin Steen vs Sami Callihan - PWG World Championship - DDT4 2012
> Super Smash Brothers vs El Generico & Willie Mack - PWG World Tag Team Championships - DDT4 2012
> 
> Disc 3
> B-Boy vs Famous B - Death To All But Metal
> Kevin Steen vs Brian Cage - PWG World Championship - Death To All But Metal
> Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers - No DQ - PWG World Tag Team Championships - Death To All But Metal
> Michael Elgin vs Willie Mack - Death To All But Metal
> El Generico vs Ricochet - Death To All But Metal
> Roderick Strong vs TJ Perkins - Threemendous III
> 
> Disc 4
> Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack - PWG World Championship - Threemendous III
> B-Boy vs Drake Younger - Threemendous III
> Sami Callihan vs Michael Elgin - Threemendous III
> Super Smash Brothers vs Young Bucks vs Future Shock - Ladder Match - PWG World Tag Team Championships - Threemendous III
> Roderick Strong vs Drake Younger - BOLA 2012 Night 1
> Kevin Steen vs Ricochet - BOLA 2012 Night 1
> 
> Disc 5
> Sami Callihan vs Willie Mack - BOLA 2012 Night 1
> El Generico vs Adam Cole - BOLA 2012 Night 1
> Davey Richards vs Michael Elgin - BOLA 2012 Night 1
> Adam Cole vs Eddie Edwards - BOLA 2012 Night 2
> Ricochet vs Roderick Strong - BOLA 2012 Night 2
> Ricochet vs Michael Elgin - BOLA 2012 Night 2
> El Generico, Rick Knox & Kevin Steen vs Young Bucks & Brian Cage - BOLA 2012 Night 2
> 
> Disc 6
> Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin - BOLA 2012 Night 2
> Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin - Failure To Communicate
> Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards - Failure To Communicate
> Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann - Failure To Communicate
> Young Bucks vs El Generico & Kenny Omega - Failure To Communicate
> 
> Disc 7
> Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin vs Ricochet - PWG World Championship - Failure To Communicate
> Young Bucks vs Roderick Strong & Eddie Edwards - Mystery Vortex
> Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger - Mystery Vortex
> Brian Cage vs Willie Mack vs TJ Perkins vs B-Boy - Mystery Vortex
> El Generico vs Rich Swann - Mystery Vortex
> Super Smash Brothers vs Roderick Strong & Eddie Edwards - Mystery Vortex
> Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole - Guerrilla Warfare Match - Mystery Vortex


_*PM me if anyone is interested in purchasing.*_


----------



## Scavo

*PWG Mystery Vortex*

*Tag Team Match:*
The Young Bucks vs. Roderick Strong & Eddie Edwards: ******
*
Best Of 3 Series* - _Match #1_:
Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger: ***1/2
*
World Tag Team Titles:*
The Super Smash Bros*©* vs. The RockNES Monsters: ***1/2
*
Joey Ryan's Final Match:*
Joey Ryan vs. Scorpio Sky: ***1/4

*4 Way Match:*
Brian Cage vs. B-Boy vs. TJ Perkins vs. Willie Mack: ***1/2

*Singles Match:*
El Generico vs. Rich Swann: ***1/2

*Non Title Tag Team Match:*
The Super Smash Bros vs. Roderick Strong & Eddie Edwards: ******

*PWG World Title* _Guerrilla Warfare_:
Kevin Steen© vs. Adam Cole: *****1/4*



Show of the freakin' year, and that says a LOT. Guerrilla 4 lyfe.:cool2


----------



## smitlick

Just listed GSW A Decade of Dedication if anyones interested
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170987083100#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## FITZ

HayleySabin said:


> So...am I the only guy here who's not particularly sweet on Willie Mack?
> 
> Good match vs Hero at BOLA. That's about it.


I'm not either. There have been a couple of his matches that I really liked but otherwise I'm not a huge fan at all.



Rah said:


> Didn't Chikara place the couple in the front row purely to allow the baby to be seen on the DVD and thus give the allure that they really are a family product? That'd be my guess, anyway.
> 
> Plus sides to Chikara? It funds Botchamania. Yeah, that's about it.


Chikara really is family friendly. I've been to there shows and they have more kids at them then other indy shows that go to. 

I get why someone wouldn't be a fan of them. I like Chikara but I don't think it's indy wrestling perfection like some of their fans do. I also don't think I would follow them if I couldn't make it to their shows once in a while. Chikara builds to these really awesome moments and that's why I like them so much. And those moments are not the same when you watch them on a screen. The company has it's faults but it they always books things that lead up to an awesome conclusion. Their big matches always mean something and have been in the making for months, if not years.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's the storytelling that makes me mark often for Chikara. Not to say I find the work inside the ropes to lack or not do it for me _(b/c it does)_, but it's sooooo much on the stories they come up with. Enthralls me to care about the big matches. About the characters and how they develop throughout a season or two.

To know the entire BDK angle was set into motion from what appeared to be a botch between a Shane Storm vs Hydra singles match in late 2007 - Wow. It's insane how intricate that is. I dig it.


----------



## Rah

TaylorFitz said:


> Chikara really is family friendly. I've been to there shows and they have more kids at them then other indy shows that go to.
> 
> I get why someone wouldn't be a fan of them. I like Chikara but I don't think it's indy wrestling perfection like some of their fans do. I also don't think I would follow them if I couldn't make it to their shows once in a while. Chikara builds to these really awesome moments and that's why I like them so much. And those moments are not the same when you watch them on a screen. The company has it's faults but it they always books things that lead up to an awesome conclusion. Their big matches always mean something and have been in the making for months, if not years.


Allure was the wrong word for me to have used. It is family friendly. I rather meant that perhaps they wanted that family-friendly atmosphere to be highlighted on their DVD.

As for my criticism of the promotion, it has some great moments and some bad moments. Whenever I've tried to get into it I follow it for a while then completely go off the product. Perhaps it's because it's such a storyline driven product that just going in there, trying to pick things up on the fly (without giving it much time to do so) is detrimental to my enjoyment of it but then so be it, I suppose. I'm a major fan of drama entertainment but, inversely, I'm more prone to finding out certain matches from promotions than following each event and, when it comes to Chikara, I find they have a lot of fun matches but not consistently great matches.

I think PWG is the only promotion I get every event of (except their December show), actually.


----------



## Obfuscation

Not PWG level consistent with the great matches. I'd slate them as number two in that category for an American Indie promotion. Trumping others like CZW, DGUSA, ROH, etc.


----------



## Chismo

Storytelling, both inside and outside of ring, is Chikara's biggest strength. Almost no one touches them in that department.

Also, I like to think that haters "don't get" Chikara. Watching Chikara requires a mindset in it's own entity, you can't watch the product through the eyes of AJPW, NJPW, ROH, or even Lucha. Chikara is the best shit ever when you think of it as a whacky comic book la-la land, or a Dragonball episode.


----------



## Obfuscation

I think that's why it speaks to me so much.


----------



## seabs

*I "get" what it's supposed to be. It just doesn't appeal to my tastes. I love wacky fun wrestling but CHIKARA's the wrong side of it for me. The biggest turn off is the wrestling ability of most of the roster. Fantastic storytelling only really works if the wrestlers can deliver in the ring to compliment it. It's not like the CHIKARA guys I watched from 2012 were below the level of a Kingston or a Generico, they were just flat out bad.*


----------



## Rah

I never had comic books as a kid. That probably explains it all...


----------



## Obfuscation

I bet if you wanted to go to the Wrestle Factory, Quackenbush would make you list your 5 favorite comics to see if you're qualified.


----------



## Chismo

Seabs said:


> *I "get" what it's supposed to be. It just doesn't appeal to my tastes. I love wacky fun wrestling but CHIKARA's the wrong side of it for me. The biggest turn off is the wrestling ability of most of the roster. Fantastic storytelling only really works if the wrestlers can deliver in the ring to compliment it. It's not like the CHIKARA guys I watched from 2012 were below the level of a Kingston or a Generico, they were just flat out bad.*


Like I said, it's an entity on it's own, and I look it that way, I'm not busting my brains trying to compare it to other wrestling.

And wrestling IS storytelling anyway, so that makes many of them great wrestlers from my POV. Well, at least in the Chikara Land. Bunch of them is flawed in terms of crisp in-ring work, but they're protected by tremendous booking. That's the point of booking.


----------



## Obfuscation

I wouldn't go out and say a "bunch" of the roster is flawed or anything of the sort. Some clearly are though. (Kobald, Saturyne, Icarus) They do their part more often than not. Especially Icarus. When that guy shockingly becomes crisp in the odd match it's like: "you're constantly awesome as a character, but why can't you work like that more often?"


----------



## Chismo

Meh, the "bunch" part was probably an obvious exaggeration.


----------



## Obfuscation

Only covering some tracks here.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Just finished PWG's Ninety-Nine show and I have to say that was the worst PWG show I've ever watched. Everything but Bucks/MCMG and Danielson/Taylor was complete trash. So let down. Hopefully One Hundred is better.


----------



## THECHAMPION

100 has the greatest match PWG (the world?) ever produced in Danielson/Omega


----------



## smitlick

Davey and Danielson on commentary as well on one of those shows is pretty amazing...


----------



## Srdjan99

Today I watched the 3 matches of Punk and Joe. They were brilliant, here are my ratings:

Punk vs Joe I- World Title 60 minute Match ***
Punk vs Joe II- ****
Punk vs Joe III- Extravaganza II *****


----------



## Scavo

*House Of Hardcore*

*Singles Match:*
Crowbar vs. Shawn Daivari: **3/4

*Tag Team Match:*
The FBI vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill: **

*Ladies Action:*
Jazz vs. Winter: **1/2
*
Singles Match* (w/Mikey Whipwreck as the Special Referee):
Tony Nese vs. Alex Reynolds: ***

*Singles Match:*
Scott Steiner vs. XLG (w/Eddie Kingston): ***

*Masterlock Challenge/Match:*
Chris Mordetzky vs. Hale Collins: *DUD*

*Singles Match:*
Sami Callihan vs. Rhino: ******

*Gauntlet:*
Big Daddy V vs. Jobber, Jobber, & Spike Dudley: *N/A*

*Tag Team Match:*
The Young Bucks vs. Paul London & Brian Kendrick: ***3/4
*
FWE Heavyweight Title 3 Way Main Event:*
Tommy Dreamer*©* vs. Carlito Colon vs. Mike Knoxx: ***1/4



Good show, but nothing special. :mark: for Rhino/Callihan. Excellent stuff, and my MOTN.
Btw, lolMasters.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd say Masters is the best singles worker on that show with only Callihan & Knox giving him some competition.


----------



## Bubz

Srdjan99 said:


> Today I watched the 3 matches of Punk and Joe. They were brilliant, here are my ratings:
> 
> Punk vs Joe I- World Title 60 minute Match ***
> Punk vs Joe II- ****
> Punk vs Joe III- Extravaganza II *****


*** for Joe/Punk 1? Wow, maybe lowest I've ever seen for it. Fair enough though. I'm always changing between II or III being my favourite, really depends what mood I'm in, but last time I watched them a few months ago II was still my favourite, and contender for best ROH match ever. III has the best single moment of any ROH match ever though, amazing how one single spot can have so much depth, not only in the context of the match, but in the landscape of ROH as a whole.


----------



## seabs

HayleySabin said:


> I'd say Masters is the best singles worker on that show with only Callihan & Knox giving him some competition.


*His match on that show was terrible tbh. People shouldn't judge Masters on that though obviously.*


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll believe it. I've seen Hale and he didn't do much for me + it was a Masterlock Challenge at the start of it(?) Point being, I felt Masters deserved a plug there. He's proven plenty of times of how well he is inside the ring.


----------



## Tanner1495

Making my way through PWG Sells Out Volume 3 and holy shit it has revived my love for pro wrestling, and I am only on Disc One still :mark:


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - The Hunt For Gold*


reDRagon (Kyle O’ Reilly & Bobby Fish) vs. BJ Whitmer & Rhett Titus - **

Jay Lethal vs. Steve Corino - *

Silas Young vs. Roderick Strong - ***

*ROH World Title*
Kevin Steen vs. Tadarius Thomas - **

*Handicap Match*
Charlie Haas vs. Trey Miguel & Brent Daniels - DUD

*Proving Ground Match*
Adam Cole vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***3/4

Michael Elgin vs. Rhino - **1/4

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) - **3/4

Seemed more like a tv taping then a regular DVD show. Young looked far better as a future roster member then Thomas did in his world title match, Jacobs/Cole was by far the best match of the show and the main event just didn't click for what they were expecting.
​


----------



## seabs

*Someone explain "reDRagon" to me please.*


----------



## Rickey

Seabs said:


> *Someone explain "reDRagon" to me please.*


Thinking/guessing the DR is capitalized because those are Davey Richards' initials and the team name was made after they both attacked him(I believe), so I don't know I guess they're just mocking him or something.


----------



## flag sabbath

Something to do with the time of the month?


----------



## Bubz

It's retarded whatever it is.


----------



## FITZ

ROH I'm guessing it's from? It's from Indy Wrestling and I don't know what it is. SO it must be from ROH.


----------



## Rah

The fuck is a Red Ragon?

Google Images led me to tits and this:









Considering RoH won't do pron, I'm going to assume this obviously relates to O'Reilly's fetish for Gozilla blow-up dolls.


----------



## Last Chancery

KingCrash said:


> *ROH - The Hunt For Gold*
> 
> 
> reDRagon (Kyle O’ Reilly & Bobby Fish) vs. BJ Whitmer & Rhett Titus - **
> 
> Jay Lethal vs. Steve Corino - *
> 
> Silas Young vs. Roderick Strong - ***
> 
> *ROH World Title*
> Kevin Steen vs. Tadarius Thomas - **
> 
> *Handicap Match*
> Charlie Haas vs. Trey Miguel & Brent Daniels - DUD
> 
> *Proving Ground Match*
> Adam Cole vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***3/4
> 
> Michael Elgin vs. Rhino - **1/4
> 
> *ROH World Tag Team Titles*
> The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) - **3/4
> 
> Seemed more like a tv taping then a regular DVD show. Young looked far better as a future roster member then Thomas did in his world title match, Jacobs/Cole was by far the best match of the show and the main event just didn't click for what they were expecting.
> ​


Silas is a solid talent and would fit in well in ROH. I just don't appreciate the way he almost flinches before taking a punch/bump. He leans into it, and it's barely noticeable at first, but becomes quite the "tell" as any of his matches progress.


----------



## KingCrash

I'm now going to notice that all the time. Did you go to the AAW show on Sunday?



Rickey said:


> Thinking/guessing the DR is capitalized because those are Davey Richards' initials and the team name was made after they both attacked him(I believe), so I don't know I guess they're just mocking him or something.





Bubz said:


> It's retarded whatever it is.


Pretty much. Probably the red comes from USSR being a former rival to American and Dragons being better then Wolves. Whatever it is, I just put too much thought into it. Oh and apparently ROH can't even get it right on the first try because now it's redDRagon. *So* much better.


----------



## geraldinhio

I second that Silas Young love. From what I've seen from him in 2012 he was impressive. I don't really keep up with ROH as much as I would like, he is a permanent member of the roster yet. No? Also is ACH or was he just booked for the top prospect tournament? 

Also lol at reDRagon. Possibly the worst tag team never ever. Who's writing this shit?


----------



## seabs

*Sounds like some lame shit Davey and his crew came up with. Not that ROH would come up with a great name for them anyway. *


----------



## Obfuscation

It's still not as bad as American Wolves.


----------



## Corey

Check out this titty of an announcement. Get ready to shit yourselves:

February 11th: Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano sent an open contract to Japan for his next Title defense. He demanded one of Dragon Gate's best. Shingo has stepped up and signed the contract. It will be *Johnny Gargano vs. Shingo for the DGUSA Title on April 6th* at WrestleCon.


SHINGOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## TelkEvolon

About f*cking time!


----------



## EmbassyForever

This discussion fpalm

ACH is going to face Strong in Cincinnati, plus he signed to appear at the tapings day after 11YA iPPV.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Check out this titty of an announcement. Get ready to shit yourselves:
> 
> February 11th: Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano sent an open contract to Japan for his next Title defense. He demanded one of Dragon Gate's best. Shingo has stepped up and signed the contract. It will be *Johnny Gargano vs. Shingo for the DGUSA Title on April 6th* at WrestleCon.
> 
> 
> SHINGOOOOOO!!!!


Sucks the match will take place in DGUSA. The terrible crowd will be dead as always. But match should be awesome anyway


----------



## Obfuscation

SHINGO! :mark:


----------



## Chismo

*Seabs-a-Mania*



1.	*wXw Live in Hamburg 2012
*
Big van Walter vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

_Great match, Walter is a beast, so naturally Zack has to work from behind. His timing in picking comeback spots is tremendous. He’s a natural babyface, and I love fire and intensity he displays, reminds me on Yoshihito Sasaki. Walter is such a good big guy, so compelling in setting up his own pace, which is slow but never dull, he comes across as a merciless machine, hopefully he gets more international exposure in 2013. He reminds me on Andre the Giant in his prime._

******


2.	*AIW Straight Outta Compton*

30 min IRONMAN: AR Fox vs. ACH

_Well, this was fantastic, probably the best non-Styles/Daniels Ironman out there. It’s incredible how smart this match was. You have two insane high-flyers doing their thing while they’re fresh, but then everything comes to the “oh shit, this is an Ironman” point, and the struggle is on. It’s so fucking nice to see two flippy dudes selling it like a war, struggling for life, desperation… Insanely good match, very exciting and dramatic. AR Fox’s 2012 was fantastic._

*****1/2*


3.	*EVOLVE 6*

RELAXED RULES: Homicide vs. Jon Moxley

_Meh… Solid match, yet disappointing considering the names involved. Normally, Moxley is good in displaying his methodical style of brawling, but this is where he failed. Didn’t like his performance at all, up until the final 2-3 minutes where he was trying to finish Homicide off with all those submissions. The TKO finish was very nice. Homicide wasn’t great either, but he was still better than Moxley. Lenny Leonard sucked donkey ass on commentary. Was he Tenay’s student, maybe?_

**3/4


4.	*JAPW Halloween Hell 2004*

Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon

_Joe and Dragon always deliverd in their matches, and this one was no exception. 10ish minutes of awesome grappling, stiff strikes, and cool flying. Man, those were the days…_

***1/2


5.	*IWA MS Something to Prove*

Samoa Joe vs. Necro Butcher

_Now, this is where words are futile. I could watch this match every day. #JESUSCHRIST!_
*
****3/4*


6.	*IWA MS The 500th Show*

“I QUIT” MATCH: Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer

_An excellent old school hardcore match, where they beat the piss out of each other in steady pace, using bags full of whacky tricks. BJ has always been a solid aggressor, but Jimmy’s character work is just a thing of beauty._

******


7.	*IWA MS April Bloodshowers 2008*

NO ROPE BARBED WIRE DEATHMATCH: Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer

_This was a true epic blow-off between two extremely heated rivals, great, brutal and very well structured and paced deathmatch. Clear story with BJ having experience in barbed wire matches, and Jimmy’s character babyface work was captivating._
*
****1/4*


8.	*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2012: Day 3*

Team Walter (Big van Walter, Daisuke Sekimoto, Kim Ray & 2Face) vs. Team Axeman (Axeman, Yoshihito Sasaki, Robert Dreissker & Karsten Beck)

_Excellent match contested under elimination rules. The main story was about Walter and Daiskay one-upping each other, and it was great, but there were many other stories and feuds incorporated into this match too. A long, but great multi-man exhibition._

******


9.	*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2012: Day 2*

*Quarter-Finals*: Fit Finlay vs. Johnny Moss

_This was a tactical, exhausting psychological battle, full of careful defensive wrestling, and that’s something I appreciate when done right, and it’s never boring watching Finlay in action. Moss might not be an interesting, charismatic character, but he did his heel job very well in this match, he didn’t let Finlay own him like a fool. Good match._

***


10.	*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2012: Day 3*

*Semi-Finals*: Johnny Moss vs. El Generico

_Simple match with heel Moss dominating Generico, which builds to an energetic babyface comeback._

***


11. *IWA MS Quote the Raven*

2/3 FALLS: Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs

**


12. *IWA MS Winter Wars 2003*

*Best of 7 Series (#3) for the wXw World Heavyweight Championship* – SUBMISSION MATCH: Alex Shelley © vs. Jimmy Jacobs

***1/4


13.	*IWA MS Winter Wars 2003
*
*Best of 7 Series (#4) for the for the wXw World Heavyweight Championship* – LUMBERJACK MATCH: Jimmy Jacobs © vs. Alex Shelley

***1/4


14.	*IWA MS Winter Wars 2003
*
*Best of 7 Series (#5) for the wXw World Heavyweight Championship* – TEXAS DEATHMATCH: Alex Shelley © vs. Jimmy Jacobs

***1/4


15.	*IWC 11/17/2002*

STREET FIGHT: CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels

**1/2


16.	*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2008: Day 3*

*Semi-Finals*: Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero

_Okay, this was decent, but not good. I really appreciated the hard-fought tactical war they were working, Danielson’s heel psychology was great, Hero was a good babyface, it was a power struggle, the crowd HATED Dragon, etc etc. But the match was boring. It doesn’t matter what they did, how they did it, how they constructed it, it was still boring. Shit, you have movies where everything is done right, except they’re boring. The same thing happened here. Wrestling is entertainment, and I wasn’t entertained by this match. I was just waiting for this 36 minutes long “technical” jerkfest to end. Chris Hero is so hit or miss, it’s not even funny._

**1/2​


----------



## Obfuscation

The wording on why you didn't like Danielson vs Hero fits me on a number of matches. It's like scary perfect how much that works for me. Or any wrestling fan really. Some matches out there might be "worked well" but could come off completely boring. I can't put over a match I don't enjoy watching, quite frankly. No matter how "logical" parts of it are.


----------



## Bubz

Kind of felt that way about Findlay/Tajiri from last year. Love that Hero/Dragon match though.


----------



## Obfuscation

First that comes to mind for me is something like Benoit vs Booker from No Way Out 2006. It's dreadfully boring, but isn't too "bad" of a match. It has no spark to it. A chore to watch.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

It'll be great to see Shingo back in DGUSA and versus Gargano no less, curious to see who they'll eventually put the EVOLVE strap on as Chucky T would make the most sense right now but I could see them swerving and throwing it on Davis as well. At this point I don't know who will take the OTFG Title from Gargano. Also glad that they'll be bringing back Spanky, hope he becomes a bigger part of the promotion like his last run. Looking at the DGUSA/EVOLVE signees WrestleCon is going to be great.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't know that I can see Davis as EVOVLE champ simply because no one cares about him at all. I'm sure Chucky T is going to lose since they're getting rid of the records concept after the tournament but I think for the first champ and for a company that needs excitement you have to have a champ that people want to see.

And you just know that Shingo's other opponent in April is going to be Sami Callihan.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

KingCrash said:


> I don't know that I can see Davis as EVOVLE champ simply because no one cares about him at all. I'm sure Chucky T is going to lose since they're getting rid of the records concept after the tournament but I think for the first champ and for a company that needs excitement you have to have a champ that people want to see.
> 
> And you just know that Shingo's other opponent in April is going to be Sami Callihan.


I agree, however given his build and investment it would make sense from a storyline standpoint as he's been one of the most vocal concerning the EVOLVE title. Now that I think about it, they could let AR Fox have it but since he's one half of the tag champs I don't they'll go that route either which lead me to Chucky T by default considering he's had the best record even though they're getting rid of the concept.

I don't think anything would be particularly wrong with Callihan/Shingo as Finlay/Callihan style but more in your face comes to mind when I think of that pairing, depending on if you tolerate those kinds of matches of course.


----------



## Chismo

At this point, the smartest thing is to keep the strap on Gargano ALAP, until they build Fox, Swann and Ricochet even more, than pick one of them. Unless they go to WWE this year. Putting the title on a Japanese guy is two steps back, tbh, it would nix Gargano's effort in reign just like that.

As far as Evolve title goes, I'm starting to lose the interest in the fed after they announced they're leaving the W/L records system. Now they're just another generic Indy fed with same type of storytelling and in-ring work that can be seen on many other places, only in front of bigger and hotter crowds that actually care. They're even less than that, because they don't run frequently. Gabe's explaantion was _"oh, we don't have a big roster for that, etc."_... Well, that's what happens when you build your shows around guys who are randomers, and who are about to get picked up by bigger companies (Hero, Claudio, Davey, Cole, Kyle, Moxley, Finlay, Generico, Low-Ki, and now Del Sol and Callihan). 

That's a chain: unconsistent roster leads to uninvested crowds who don't come back, wrestlers leave because you don't draw, etc.


----------



## KingCrash

Well Gabe really never had a clear direction he wanted to take EVOLVE in the first place once the spat with him and Davey occurred. He is right that the Leaderboard concept never took off but he never ran enough shows to separate EVOLVE and DGUSA besides the perception that EVOLVE=DGUSA - Dragon Gate guys except for Ricochet. Maybe it would have done better if they ran shows every month but Gabe's priority is DGUSA and honestly if he could run DGUSA shows more EVOLVE wouldn't even exist now.

As for the Freedom Gate, I'd say Ricochet is next in line since he is about the only DG guy that can show up to every show, is from the US, probably isn't going to WWE/TNA anytime soon and can get crowds into a match. 

And this gem from CZW:



> After the actions in the main event, when CZW returns on Saturday, March 9 to The Flyers Skate Zone in Voorhees, NJ, for the CZW World Heavyweight Title, it will be be champion Masada vs. "The Bulldozer" Matt Tremont vs. "The Chainsaw" Joe Gacy vs. Christina Von Eerie!


So a guy that couldn't work a 5 min. match and a woman who didn't win her match get another title shot with the guy who WON Cage of Death and has done nothing important since. Fantastic.


----------



## Chismo

I hope MASADA retains so his match with Kasai at WrestleCon is for the strap.


----------



## KingCrash

Well considering Hyde's done nothing with Tremont since COD, Gacy sucks and Von Eerie's a woman Masada should retain if they want the match to be for the title, but it doesn't have to be. Problem is if it isn't then it'd most likely be Gacy/Tremont with Tremont as champ and that is not a match I'd put on for a big show.

Also, I get that people liked the Yim/Excellent matches but they can cool it with the intergender matches now.


----------



## seabs

*Gabe should just run all his shows under the DGUSA banner and just use the Japan fly ins for certain weekends. 2 names for the same brand is really pointless. And now they're adding an EVOLVE title? For real? Unless Gargano wins then it's useless. If they make Chuck Taylor the first EVOLVE champion that would be hilarious given what the concept was meant to be at the start. Same product, different names. Very silly.*


----------



## sXeMope

Seabs said:


> *Gabe should just run all his shows under the DGUSA banner and just use the Japan fly ins for certain weekends. 2 names for the same brand is really pointless. And now they're adding an EVOLVE title? For real? Unless Gargano wins then it's useless. If they make Chuck Taylor the first EVOLVE champion that would be hilarious given what the concept was meant to be at the start. Same product, different names. Very silly.*


I agree completely. It would make sense if it was like an NXT/WWE thing where the younger guys/rookies/prospects spend most of their time in EVOLVE and work their way into DGUSA, but currently it's just stupid. Honestly, they'll probably just end up merging the DGUSA title and the EVOLVE title in a year or two anyways. They're essentially killing everything that was unique about EVOLVE by taking away the leaderboards and records and stuff. It had an MMA type feel when it started, but now it's just a generic wrestling promotion with funding.


----------



## Obfuscation

*National Pro Wrestling Day: Afternoon Show 2/2/13*



1) *ROH Tag Team Championship*
Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe(c) vs S.C.U.M. _(Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs)_ ~ *1/2



2) Saturyne vs Juan Franciso De Coronado ~ 3/4*



3) Tommy Dreamer & Hale Collins vs Vik Dalishus & Ben Ortiz ~ DUD



4) Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page ~ **



5) Arik Royal & Chiva Kid vs Ric Converse & Trevor Lee ~ *1/2



6) *Three Way Match*
Matt Tremont vs Rory Mondo vs Latin Dragon ~ DUD



7) Mike Quackenbush vs Colt Cabana ~ ***



8) *Resistance Pro Tag Team Championship*
Sugar Dunkerton & Aaron Epic vs Eric Corvis & Chris Dickinson ~ 3/4*



9)* Rey De Voladores Tournament* - *First Round*: *Four Way Elimination Match*
Too Cold Scorpio vs Shane Hollister vs Oliver Grimsley vs Jo Jo Bravo ~ DUD



10) American Beetle & Neo Teppan vs Dr. Cube's Super Minions ~ N/R



11) Drew Gulak vs Francis O'Rourke ~ ***1/2



12) *Rey De Voladores Tournament* - *First Round*: *Four Way Elimination Match*
A.C.H. vs Surfer Mitch vs Bolt Brady vs Lukas Sharp ~ *​

~ *Ring of Honor* showcase. Opener was kept short. Was a bit more fun than usual. Maybe it was the change of scenery for the ROH guys. It was nothing special of course. Probably my favorite Briscoes match in a LONG time b/c it wasn't horrible.

~ *Wrestling is FUN!* showcase here. Saturyne is still a bit green, but she's got her matches when she kind of shines. This was a bit of both here. Didn't help that her opponent was crap. That dude stinks. Saturyne manages to turn it up towards the end and salvage the match a bit. It wasn't "awful" as much as it was sloppy in parts.

~ *House of Hardcore* showcase. So that's why Dreamer is here. Trash match. Dreamer is a cool nostalgia act and that's it. Collins was a blur. Don't think he did anything of note. Can't remember a single moment of the match with him actually. Vic is so fat veteran and he's bad. Ortiz is some fat rookie who made his debut here. He wasn't bad, just trying his best to do his part. So credit to him. He has a pass if he didn't add much here, but the rest did nothing to make this work.

~ *Absolute Intense Wrestling* showcase. I'm familar with both Alexander and Page. They're solid workers. So I wasn't surprised by them giving me a decent, watchable match. It was nothing more than both guys showcasing their arsenal on one another. Page's hot girlfriend/valet eats a SICK boot to the face. My jaw dropped b/c of how hard the dame took it.

~ *CWF - Mid Atlantic* showcase. This match was ALL Chiva Kid. My stars did he make an impression here. This guy was explosive. Made all the other slugs in the match look even worse. Chiva Kid busts out a motherfucking REVERSE 630 SENTON aka a DOUBLE FLIP MOONSAULT. Holy crap. I liked this guy more than most I've seen from that overhyped kid A.C.H.

~ *CZW* showcase. It looked like a styles clash on paper. It was a styles clash in the ring. Bad match. Tremont looked the best here. And it wasn't even a deathmatch. Mondo botches a lot. Dragon does too. They suck. Why couldn't CZW produce a better match on this show? Good for Tremont getting to beat these guys up here and there during the match.

~ *Wrestling is Art* showcase. Classic Colt vs Quack stuff here. A short, wildly fun, World of Sport style, straightforward hold for hold wrestling encounter. Colt wins in a little under 8 minutes. Right man won. Colt had a ceremony for him following the match. He is no dubbed the "Ambassador of Indie Wrestling" I like it.

~ *Beyond Wrestling* showcase. Blah. I have nothing more to say about this tag match than that. Beyond wrestling is pretty supid. I don't see the appeal, personally.

~ *Pro Wrestling Insider* presents the RDV tournament. Fuck me. This match was one of the worst of the year. Without a doubt. Which sucks b/c Hollister is a good talent and he was grouped with such trash. Grimsley & Bravo were awful. Just, really bad work by both. Then there was Scorpio who was moving slower than a corpse & zombie lovechild out there. He made current Rob Van Dam look as if he's in his prime right now. I couldn't believe how bad this was. I guess I'm used to Rey De Voladores matches being GOOD.

~ *Kaiju Big Battel* showcase. No words can describe this. Has to be seen to belived. Kaiju is simply this: Wrestling meets Japanese Monster Movies. You'll either enjoy their work or it will be too out there for you. I think they're fantastic so this was a beacon of light.

~ *Wrestling is Respect* showcase. A really good match right here. Gulak & O'Rourke brought their A-game for this one. I was digging the way it was worked. Very ground based for a bulk of the match. Lots of hold/counter hold type stuff. It was a refreshing change of pace from the norm that was on this event. You felt some real effort by the two. O'Rourke hits a top rope half and half suplex on Gulak. It was nuts. Toss in some slick counters that I marked for & all in all this was a real gem. So much so it's going on my MOTYC list. It's a low one of course (among many ***1/2 level bouts I've seen so far) but it deserves to make it with my snowflake assessment. Good match. Makes me want to check the promotion out. Gulak has really upped his work since the last time I saw him.

~ Another pretty crummy four way elimination match here. A.C.H. didn't impress me again. Bolt Brady was bad and looked very awkward when working. Lukas Sharp was bleh. Surfer Mitch had a few bright points on being a typical indie worker instead of a bad one. Until he attempted a 450 senton on Sharp and he fell right on his fucking head. What a chump. That botch totally eliminated Sharp btw. A.C.H. wins in what was going to be the obvious result. After seeing the other 3 in the match, I'm glad he did. Sadly for him, he has to duke it out with Scorpio on the Evening show. Bet that will suck just as much as most of this event did.

~ Ok, while I wasn't much of a fan of quite a bit on this show, I do think it needs to become a yearly event. It's too much of a great idea not to be. Only lets hope next year we'll get workers who step it up and aren't either bad/green/have no idea how to work a nicely structured match etc. I can see why some people don't have too much faith in the current state of US Indies atm. Tbf, these weren't exactly ALL of the top flight workers.


----------



## RKing85

ROh: Border Wars

Edwards vs Rhino **3/4
6 man Tag ***
Lethal vs Ciampa ***
Storm vs Bennett ***1/4
Elgin vs Cole ***
Strong vs Finley ***
WGTT vs Briscoe's **1/2
Steen vs Richards ****

Really consistent show. You could argue every match is 3 stars and you wouldn't necessarily be wrong. Although like just about everyone I HATED the ending to the tag title match and docked that match accordingly.


----------



## Rah

*High impact Wrestling presents Art of the Deathmatch!*









1
Double Hell Barbedwire Ropes & Weed Wacker Deathmatch 
*Cris Anarchy Vs. Chaos Vs. Outrage Vs. VK Grimes*
*-***
_If you ever need an explanation as to why selling is an integral part to a wrestling match, watch this. Zero selling throughout and utterly poor in execution._

2
Exploding Barbedwire Boards Deathmatch 
*Chaos & Mada Vs. Outrage & Zeek The Destroyer *
*DUD*
_This was only highlights of some shit match. I use the term "highlights" extremely loosely._

3
Barbedwire Bricks & Barbedwire Bat Deathmatch
*Mada Vs. Chaos Vs. Entapryze*
*1/2**
_Entapryze either has too much fat on his ass or their barbed wire isn't very effective. Great to see him over-sell it after having no reaction for a good few seconds beforehand, though. I have to give Mada and the commentator credit to act like his major botch (driving himself through a bridge of lightbulbs instead of Chaos) never happened. It takes a special kind of person to rewrite reality. Not to be outdone in his stupidity, Mada then attempts a spinning dive off the turnbuckle to the outside. What made this noteworthy, however, is that instead of hitting a forward/backward rotation he pirouetted. Yes, a pirouette. It was ridiculous. The best part of this match was Chaos "Samoa Joe" no-selling the pirouette, GTFO'ing and stealing an audience member's prosthetic leg. Shits and giggles happen before Mada suddenly wins not only the match but seemingly every title HIW own.

Btw, why do bricks need barbed wire? THEY'RE FUCKING BRICKS. Throw them at someone and they'll die._

4
Carribean Barbedwire Deathmatch
*Chaos/Ricky Flash Vs. Cris Anarchy/Outrage Vs. Chuey Martinez & NECRO BUTCHER*
***1/2*
_People lead you to think that Cena is only liked by kids. You'd also be led to think all deathmatch fans are BRUTAL, testosterone, MANLY MEN. Well, at least one of these premises are wrong if the fans here are wearing pink "Rise Above Hate" shirts proudly in front of the camera. As for the match, it was a masterpiece compared to the others before it._

5
Barbedwire Boards, Lightube Boards & Barbedwire Bats Deathmatch
*Outrage/Chaos Vs. Cris Anarchy/VK Grimes*
**1/4*
_Grimes took a beating here, not that he'd act like he had, though. The knife was a pointless prop as they made the attacks too fake and the post-attack blading too obvious. Botch-ridden spotfest where spots were so obviously called that, at times, I almost forgot who was on each team. Chaos sliced open his wrist causing a slight stoppage up until the other three just randomly walked each other out of the building and fuck some guy's car up. The win came with Grimes no-selling FIRE and AA'ing Chaos through the windshield in synchrony to Anarchy doing the same to Outrage. Interestingly, Anarchy went from hopelessly terrible to delivering the only interesting moment in this match (his dives)_

6
Barbedwire Ropes, Lightubes, Syringes & Bug Zapper Deathmatch
*VK Grimes Vs. Chaos *
*DUD*
_From start to finish this was probably the more grotesque of the deathmatches I've seen. Syringes being thrown into someone's face and being put under someone's toe nail? The fuck, man?! Still, a complete BS match. A glorified squash from start to finish, well almost finish. I love how Grimes gets "killed" in the final spot only for some random to make a run-in and powerbomb Chaos to create a double KO. I'm not even joking when I say both Chaos and the ref had to steady the ladder for Mr Random to climb it._

7
Eluminated Lightubes & Barbedwie Pit Deathmatch
*Ricky Flash Vs. Chaos*
***
_The previous matches lead me to believe these were all terrible hacks but boy was I surprised in seeing actual wrestling from Chaos. Following a few minutes of somewhat good, technical wrestling these crazy fuckers are reverting to their insanity side and are giving Russian leg-sweeps with a machete to their foreheads! A very short match but, by far and away, the best thing on this DVD._

*Overall Thoughts:*
You know you have a problem when you pop in the DVD and the first thing you hear is Six Feet Under. Because the band seemingly embodies the wrestling promotion to a T. SFU are your typical death metal jack-offs that don't get what the genre is. As it even says in their bio, their lyrics are "BRUTAL~!" and that's what is systemically wrong with them, the genre and this fed as a whole. Of course the genre calls for violent, hate-inspired lyrics but not at the cost of musicianship and talent. There has to be an underlying reason or message for doing what you're doing, aside from creating a false image of yourself as a badass motherfucker. It's almost funny how their lead singer used to be in Cannibal Corpse because they're the defining band in the genre. It's where SFU got their inspiration. And that's the major problem within deathmatch wrestling, too. You have too many feds taking inspiration from BJW/CZW/ECW without realising the wrestling basis to the brutality. It isn't about using a weapon for the sake of it, it's about using it in the right moment. 

Ultimately, as long as you have bands (feds) who only make music (matches) for the imagery, the genre (deathmatch style) will never be seen as anything more than garbage. Fuck HIW, fuck SFU and fuck Chaos' shitty DC sneakers.​


----------



## Even Flow

Pre-ordered DDT4 from PWG last night. Can't wait until it gets here.

Also, I ordered the Dynamite Kid Documentary from Highspots. $13 to ship 1 DVD :no:


----------



## Obfuscation

Pre-order? Must mean DVD release is around the corner. Which means someone will up it to XWT. Which then means I'll be able to view it soon b/c I'm a pirating bastard. 

:mark:


----------



## Platt

DDT4  still waiting for FTC and Mystery Vortex which they supposedly sent on the 10th Jan


----------



## ninetwentyfour

Seabs said:


> *Gabe should just run all his shows under the DGUSA banner and just use the Japan fly ins for certain weekends. 2 names for the same brand is really pointless. And now they're adding an EVOLVE title? For real? Unless Gargano wins then it's useless. If they make Chuck Taylor the first EVOLVE champion that would be hilarious given what the concept was meant to be at the start. Same product, different names. Very silly.*


Gabe doesn't have a say in that matter. It would be a Japan call.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah they only send them over for double/triple shots over 3-4 weekends a year. That doesn't mean he can only run shows under the DGUSA banner for them dates when they come over. He may as well promote all his cards under that banner and just use the Japan guys when they're over. It's basically a US Feeder system so they can easily do smaller shows without the Dragon Gate guys. Obviously they wont draw as well but it cuts out the silly back and forth between EVOLVE and DGUSA.*


----------



## geraldinhio

Can't say I'm all that familiar with him but Paul Tokunaga (Paul T.) who was the first commissioner of PWG past away lastnight. Always said to see another young death in wrestling, I'm sure some are more familiar with him then I am.


----------



## Even Flow

HayleySabin said:


> Pre-order? Must mean DVD release is around the corner. Which means someone will up it to XWT. Which then means I'll be able to view it soon b/c I'm a pirating bastard.
> 
> :mark:


Highspots has the release date as 2 days. So probably around a week until it's on there.



Platt said:


> DDT4  still waiting for FTC and Mystery Vortex which they supposedly sent on the 10th Jan


Got FTC & Mystery Vortex from PWG in the 5 for $40 deal


----------



## ninetwentyfour

Seabs said:


> *Yeah they only send them over for double/triple shots over 3-4 weekends a year. That doesn't mean he can only run shows under the DGUSA banner for them dates when they come over. He may as well promote all his cards under that banner and just use the Japan guys when they're over. It's basically a US Feeder system so they can easily do smaller shows without the Dragon Gate guys. Obviously they wont draw as well but it cuts out the silly back and forth between EVOLVE and DGUSA.*


Not how it works, unfortunately. I agree that's how it should be, but with the deal in place Gabe/Sal don't have that option. It's been explored. It's on the Japan office. 

The EVOLVE title in general is quite humorous and weird. Nevermind that Ki and Fish, the first two guys to demand a title, aren't even in the promotion anymore. Part of me feels like it means a Japan guy is winning the DGUSA title soon, another part of me feels like it's just a safety net because they sense the DGUSA brand may close soon, or the most realistic option, they're just doing it to do it.


----------



## Chismo

geraldinhio said:


> Can't say I'm all that familiar with him but Paul Tokunaga (Paul T.) who was the first commissioner of PWG past away lastnight. Always said to see another young death in wrestling, I'm sure some are more familiar with him then I am.


Ahhh, very sad to hear that. He entertained me from what I've seen of the early PWG. RIP Paulie T.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - AJ Styles: Styles Clash*


*4/27/02*
AJ Styles vs. Low Ki - ****

*6/22/02*
AJ Styles vs. Jerry Lynn - **3/4

*6/22/02*
AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels - ***3/4

*8/24/02 - ROH Title*
AJ Styles vs. Low Ki - ****1/4

*1/11/03 - No Holds Barred*
AJ Styles & Low Ki vs. The Prophecy (Christopher Daniels & Xavier) - ****

*3/15/03 - ROH Tag Titles*
AJ Styles & The Amazing Red vs. The Prophecy - ****

*6/14/03 - #1 Contender’s Trophy*
AJ Styles vs. Paul London - ****1/4

*7/19/03 - ROH Tag Team Titles - Briscoes’ Last Stand*
AJ Styles & The Amazing Red vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) - ***

*10/16/03*
AJ Styles vs. CM Punk - ***1/2

*11/1/03 - #1 Contender’s Trophy*
AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/4

*11/29/03 - ROH World Title*
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe - ***1/4

*1/10/04*
AJ Styles vs. Homicide - **3/4

*2/14/04 - ROH Pure Title Tournament Finals*
AJ Styles vs. CM Punk - ***3/4

*2/25/05*
AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/2

*7/16/05*
AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4

*7/23/05 - Street Fight*
AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ***

*8/27/05*
AJ Styles vs. CIMA - ***1/2

*9/17/05 - Clash vs. Clash, Loser Can Never Use Clash Again*
AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ***1/4



*ROH - Tyler Black: God’s Last Gift*

*9/15/07*
Age Of The Fall (Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, & Necro Butcher) vs. Jack Evans & Irish Airborne (Dave & Dave Crist) - **

*10/6/07*
Age Of The Fall (Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs) vs. Vulture Squad (Jack Evans & Ruckus) - **1/4

*12/1/07*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries - ***1/4 

*1/11/08 - ROH World Tag Team Titles - Ultimate Endurance*
Age Of The Fall vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) vs. The Hangmen 3 (Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer) vs. Vulture Squad (Jack Evans & Jigsaw) - ***

*1/25/08*
Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson - ****

*3/16/08 - ROH World Title*
Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuiness - ****1/2

*3/29/08 - Relaxed Rules*
Age Of The Fall vs. The Briscoes - ***3/4

*5/9/08*
Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson - ****

*6/6/08 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Age Of The Fall vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ***1/2

*6/7/08 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Age Of The Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries - ****1/2

*8/1/08 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Age Of The Fall vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Go Shiozaki - ****

*8/2/08 - ROH World Title - Elimination Rules*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/2

*8/16/08*
Tyler Black vs. El Generico - ***1/2

*12/5/08*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries - ***

*12/27/08 - #1 Contender’s Match*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries - ***3/4

*1/16/09*
Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuiness - ***1/2

*1/30/09*
Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn - ***1/4

*2/6/09*
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4

*HDNet Episode 1 - Grudge Match*
Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **1/2
​


----------



## Obfuscation

geraldinhio said:


> Can't say I'm all that familiar with him but Paul Tokunaga (Paul T.) who was the first commissioner of PWG past away lastnight. Always said to see another young death in wrestling, I'm sure some are more familiar with him then I am.




Terrible news. RIP Paul T. May the Nation of Paul T. live on.



X-Static said:


> Highspots has the release date as 2 days. So probably around a week until it's on there.


(Y)


----------



## smitlick

*CZW - Enter The Combat Zone 3*

1. Robert & Vincent Schild vs Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker
**

2. Drake Younger vs Matt Tremont
***1/2

3. Michael Isotov vs Ares
***1/4

4. The Sumerian Death Squad vs OI4K
***3/4

5. MASADA vs Bad Bones
***



*DGUSA Freedom Fight 2012*

1. Eita vs Jon Davis
**

2. The Scene vs Tony Nese & Papadon
**1/2

3. Arik Cannon vs ACH
**3/4

4. The Super Smash Brothers vs Jigsaw & Fire Ant
**1/2

5. Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann
***1/4

6. CIMA vs Sami Callihan
***1/4

7. El Generico & Samuray Del Sol vs Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi
***1/2

8. AR Fox vs Ricochet vs Akira Tozawa vs Johnny Gargano
****1/4


----------



## Chismo

*CZW Un F’N Believable*

FANS BRING THE WEAPONS: Nick Mondo & Jun Kasai vs. Justice Pain & Johnny Kashmere

_This was buckets of fun. It was a brutal deathmatch with some sick spots and bumps, but mostly it was – FUN. Jun Kasai took a horrific BEATING, and post-match they showed graphic backstage footages with doctors cleaning and fixing his wounds. I can’t believe he managed to last this long, mad mad respect, Jun!_

***3/4​


----------



## smitlick

Just finished Necro Butchers 3rd Best of with Smart Mark Video. Shoot Interview was ok. Nothing special. Does go into Hero trying to steal his girl at one point though. Its on eBay if anyones after it.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170990238717#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## KingCrash

X-Static said:


> Highspots has the release date as 2 days. So probably around a week until it's on there.


Well they must have got them all in because both PWG's and Highspots' sites have them in stock, and mine is supposed to ship out in a day or two.


----------



## FITZ

JoeRulz said:


> *CZW Un F’N Believable*
> 
> FANS BRING THE WEAPONS: Nick Mondo & Jun Kasai vs. Justice Pain & Johnny Kashmere
> 
> _This was buckets of fun. It was a brutal deathmatch with some sick spots and bumps, but mostly it was – FUN. Jun Kasai took a horrific BEATING, and post-match they showed graphic backstage footages with doctors cleaning and fixing his wounds. I can’t believe he managed to last this long, mad mad respect, Jun!_
> 
> ***3/4​


I've seen this match before actually. And it is pretty awesome. I was really impressed with Kashmere there because, according to the announcers, he wasn't a death match guy and he was just replacing someone or something like that. Anyway he held his own with the guys he was in there with. Really fun and insane match.


----------



## RKing85

DDT4 2013 is ordered! Can't wait for it to arrive.

Also got Threemendous and Heroes of World Class documentary.


----------



## Obfuscation

Watched the Cage of Death match from COD 13 and I have to say it might be the most impressive looking structure they've built. Maybe. Some of the designs they think of are so inventive that I always seemed to give them credit. Too bad the match was terrible. Probably my least favorite Cage of Death match since the overbooked nonsense known as Cage of Death V.


----------



## EmbassyForever

This promotion looks like tons of fun - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs0S3dDoAgI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DOPA

*ROH Defy or Deny 2013*

*Adam Cole vs. Silas Young: ** 3/4*

Pretty good opening match thanks to the awesomeness of Cole. Young added very little to the match however and did not impress me. His heat segment was dull and dragged on too long despite the match only being 9 mins or so. It added next to nothing to the match. Cole's comeback took the match up a notch though and produced some pretty good back and forth action. The finish I felt came off really stupid as well with Young doing his headstand thing. He came across like a complete geek thinking he could be flashy and get away with it. Still, pretty good opener.

*Tadarius Thomas vs. Bobby Fish: **1/2*

Second match I felt was pretty good too and smartly worked with Fish working on the mid section of Thomas before Thomas made a mistake missing the knee into the turnbuckle which Fish took advantage of working on the leg and gaining the submission win. Not a lot of big spots in this one but solid selling from Thomas whose capoeira style seemed to mesh a lot better with Fish than with other recent opponents I've him work with. Though he still is green. Enjoyable while it lasted.

*Charlie Haas vs. Rhett Titus: *3/4*

This was a crap boring match. A lot of useless brawls that went nowhere and a lot of boring rest holds from Haas. He worked the match at a stale pace. The match started to pick up a little bit on Titus's comeback and then they did the stupid ending with the beer which made Rhett look like an absolute geek. I have no idea what the thought process behind it was it was just stupid and left me shaking my head. Terribly booked ending. Crap match.

*S.C.U.M. vs. Jay Lethal and The Briscoe Brothers: ****

This was a fun brawl of a match. The story made sense with the brawl at the beginning with all the competitors having history and wanting to get at each others throats. S.C.U.M isolated their opponents well and used their cohesion to their advantage whilst the Briscoes and Lethal got their little comebacks in. Lethal and Jay sold well for SCUM, at least we didn't get much of a heat segment with Mark who tends to no sell like a motherfucker. In the end we had Lethal and the Briscoes turn the tables and isolate S.C.U.M at certain times before Rhyno recovered and hit the gore on Mark for the win. Fun match, nothing special but it was really enjoyable to watch.

*BJ Whitmer vs. Matt Hardy: **1/2*

This was a pretty good story based match surrounding BJ's injured neck from back at Final Battle which ROH have turned into an injury angle. A lot of good psychology by Hardy targeting the neck throughout. What did make me shake my head was the fact BJ kicked out of two twist of fates. This is one of the things that bugs me about ROH because this was on only a house show match that really didn't mean anything so it just makes Hardy's finisher look really weak, especially on an injured Whitmer. I understand they were going for the angle that Whitmer is a tough son of a bitch but it boggles my mind. Then you had Rhett come down and throw in the towel for Whitmer to sell the injury angle and also create tension between the two. I had no problems with it but considering there have been matches where wrestlers have taken a lot more punishment and that angle hasn't been done it made me scratch my head.

*Davey Richards vs. Kyle O'Reilly: *** 1/4*

Good match here but not without flaws and could have been a lot better mainly due to O'Reilly's lack of consistency when it comes to in ring psychology. Early on in the match he got Richards neck injured and targeted for a few moves but then he completely forgot about the neck until near the very end. It bothered me because it didn't stay consistent on the story of the match and therefore a degree of substance in the match was lacking. Davey did his best to sell it throughout the match but O'Reilly not targeting on it enough hurt it. Richards was a lot more tolerable in this single's match than a lot of his matches, he toned down his style a lot here where he wasn't throwing out as many moves for the sake of it and where most of his offense seemed to have purpose. O'Reilly however was guilty of what Richards tends to do in his matches and was throwing out moves and forgetting to target the neck to sell the story. There were some nice little side stories in this match with O'Reilly going back and keep trying to go for a variation of a back suplex (forgot the damn name of it...) and also the ending of the match with O'Reilly refusing to give up before Richards finally finished him off. Good match that was enjoyable but could have been a lot better.

*Defy or Deny Elimination Match:
Kevin Steen vs. Michael Elgin vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong: **** 1/4*

Awesome main event right here and sold the theme of the show perfectly. This match was really worked and booked smartly in a way where all four men came out looking really strong. Elgin looking like a beast with his feats of strength and having it take all three men to gang up on him to eliminate him. In fact, there was an extended story surrounding just that throughout the first portion of the match which was told really well. Roderick was made to look badass in defeat as he would not give up to the Achilles lock before Steen did a somersault leg drop causing him to pass out. He didn't tap. Finally it took Steen a low blow and two package piledrivers including one on the apron to finally pin Eddie for the win. And of course Steen survived all three men in a strong victory for the champion. Long term storyline implications with Eddie not being able to challenge for the title as long as Steen is the champion as well so this was a very very well booked match in both how the match was worked and also in making it a match that meant something. Definitely the ROH match of the year so far.

Overall, this was a better show than The Hunt for Glory. As well as the matches this show had some important storyline and booking progression going into the 11th anniversary show which meant something. But again, this show could have been a lot better from ROH's perspective.


----------



## Obfuscation

Downloaded Defy or Deny last night. Main event sounds promising. Here's to hoping the show removes the taint from their previous show.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Just got back a little while ago from SOL's (Sensory Overload Lucha) debut show, and it was fun. Felt a lot like an ISW show. There were no match of the year candidates, but the main event between Hallowicked/Fire Ant was a lot of fun, JT Dunn/Akuma was better than I thought, and there was a very fun 4 way tag team match. 

The highlight of the show, however, was definitely during the main event, when a random song accidentally went off, and Pinkie Sanchez, while on commentary, wearing a Whinnie the Pooh costume, turns and yells over to the sound guy, "Are you drunk?"

Overall it was a comedy show, so you shouldn't go into it with overly high expectations but I was very entertained. If they keep running shows this close to my house I'll gladly keep attending.


----------



## Lane

I read about a great 6 man tag involving Icarus and the show was said to be very un family friendly by the promotion. Did any of the CHIKARA guys go out of their comfort zone to be more adult oriented?


----------



## Mattyb2266

Yeah, I was more entertained by Icarus & Akuma than I ever have been. Icarus was hysterical on the mic before/during the match. This was the first time I've seen Icarus outside of Chikara and he was awesome. Akuma really tried, but the crowd couldn't bring themselves to care, which is sad, because I'd say he put on a decent showing. 

I also saw Orange Cassidy in that Icarus 6 man, and this was the first time seeing him live outside his other Chikara personality, and he also played a crucial role in that match. Shard/Aaron Epic was also a lot better than I thought it would be, especially considering it was supposed to be Epic/Kingston originally, which I was pumped for.

Way too much Steve Weiner though, I'm fine with him in small doses but tonight was just a little too much for my liking.


----------



## NO!

Was wondering if anyone could let me know if it's possible to get NJPW dvd's here in the states somehow? From what I've seen, they're only available on their site and they don't ship here... which is a shame.


----------



## KaijuFan

NO! said:


> Was wondering if anyone could let me know if it's possible to get NJPW dvd's here in the states somehow? From what I've seen, they're only available on their site and they don't ship here... which is a shame.


http://new.ivpvideos2.com/index.php?cPath=1_704

I buy from IVP for puro needs on occasion.


----------



## Rah

I've always wondered if IVP (and other sellers) weren't just throwing together discs of shows they downloader/bought and are making a quick buck illegally.

Do they own the rights to sell the shows or are they like any other DVD sheller?


----------



## KaijuFan

I doubt IVP has any kind of agreement with the companies on their site. Tape traders have been doing this since the dawn of the VCR, especially since NJPW (or any foreign company I know of) doesn't really have an outlet to allow international fans access to the shows, I don't see it as sketchy.


----------



## Obfuscation

Mattyb2266 said:


> Yeah, I was more entertained by Icarus & Akuma than I ever have been. Icarus was hysterical on the mic before/during the match. This was the first time I've seen Icarus outside of Chikara and he was awesome. Akuma really tried, but the crowd couldn't bring themselves to care, which is sad, because I'd say he put on a decent showing.
> 
> I also saw Orange Cassidy in that Icarus 6 man, and this was the first time seeing him live outside his other Chikara personality, and he also played a crucial role in that match. Shard/Aaron Epic was also a lot better than I thought it would be, especially considering it was supposed to be Epic/Kingston originally, which I was pumped for.
> 
> Way too much Steve Weiner though, I'm fine with him in small doses but tonight was just a little too much for my liking.


This sounds like one promising show. It's always fun to see the Chikara guys outside of their "family friendly" element of said promotion. I still can't believe Fire Ant is Orange Cassidy. Seems like a whole new worker with the mask on.

Shard getting more bookings elsewhere is (Y). Guy is good. Icarus is the man. I hope more realize that sooner rather than later.


----------



## Rah

KaijuFan said:


> I doubt IVP has any kind of agreement with the companies on their site. Tape traders have been doing this since the dawn of the VCR, especially since NJPW (or any foreign company I know of) doesn't really have an outlet to allow international fans access to the shows, I don't see it as sketchy.


I don't have an issue with it, I'm just rather hesitant to give money to someone who is profiting from something they got and that I can get free of charge. Tape trading of the past is completely different as inability of resources meant the trader was your only source. Now, with the popularity of Puro and access to it online, I don't see why I should pay someone for a bootleg tape.

I'm not against piracy in any form, the entire anime scene in my country is solely systemic from piracy, just me being cheap realistic. If NJPW offered their shows to international audiences, they'd have my money.


----------



## Obfuscation

I still need to make an order or two from IVP. I know a lot, if not all of the current or even "classic" Puro is available online, but there is something about owning it on DVD that tends to lends itself into the positive pile.

If that means I can own King of Pro Wrestling on DVD, then so be it. Same wiht Super J Cup '96. Aka the same shows I've been saying I need to own for years now.


----------



## seabs

Rah said:


> I've always wondered if IVP (and other sellers) weren't just throwing together discs of shows they downloader/bought and are making a quick buck illegally.
> 
> Do they own the rights to sell the shows or are they like any other DVD sheller?


*Someone tapes them from TV in Japan, sends them to Lynch and then IVP tends to have the same discs on his site a few weeks later at a cheaper price. They're straight from TV recordings, no downloads unless it says iPPV rip.*


----------



## Groovemachine

Did anyone watch the FWE PPV last night? I wanted to watch the free pre-show to catch London vs Kendrick but totally forgot about it, and it hasn't been made on-demand yet.


----------



## sXeMope

IVP Doesn't have any contracts with companies, but I don't think most know/care. As far as I know, he's ever only been stopped from selling Dragon Gate DVDs. Some may say what he does makes him a scumbag or whatever term you prefer, but I honestly don't mind buying from him. He's always seemed super cool with his customers, and has wrestlers buy from him.


Not sure if it's been posted, but here's the Highspots Feb. Sampler.

Extreme Rising November 17th
Hardcore Reunion Q&A Shoot RF
ECW Masscare on 34th Street
XPW Liberty or Death
IWA King of Death 2009
CZW Night of Infamy 2012
Big Japan Grocery Store Death Match
W*ING Take Off 2nd
XPW Xposed Lizzy Borden
Wrestle Erotica

Pretty generic list IMO.


Did anyone watch the PRIME iPPV last night? Read the results and don't really know enough about most of the guys to judge if it was a good show, but I'm really glad they're finally giving Krimson the ball.


----------



## Genking48

Do IVP not sell Dragon Gate dvds? I can't seem to find any on the site :/


----------



## sXeMope

Tinkerbell said:


> Do IVP not sell Dragon Gate dvds? I can't seem to find any on the site :/


He used to. He doesn't anymore. Apparently they threatened him with a lawsuit so he removed the stuff. Not really sure where one can buy DG now. I've been looking for months and can't find anyone. Although the Infinity shows are on OpenTheDragonGate.com


----------



## KaijuFan

HayleySabin said:


> I still need to make an order or two from IVP. I know a lot, if not all of the current or even "classic" Puro is available online, *but there is something about owning it on DVD* that tends to lends itself into the positive pile.


It's the shelf porn man. Whenever I look at my disgustingly copious library of wrestling DVDs, taking up shelves and racks, not only do I cry inside at all the money spent but I get a little hard too. And then I buy another.


----------



## Obfuscation

KaijuFan said:


> It's the shelf porn man. Whenever I look at my disgustingly copious library of wrestling DVDs, taking up shelves and racks, not only do I cry inside at all the money spent but I get a little hard too. And then I buy another.


I can say amen to that. (Y)

Started watching CZW Ascension tonight. Colin Delaney had a match. He looked good per usual. Wished he'd show up in a more popular indie promotion more often. I'm still a fan of the guy. Totally thought this needed to be mentioned.


----------



## Chismo

I'm waiting for 14 to show up, refuse to watch Ascension. Bad match-card.


----------



## Lane

The way 14 has been described is that it has a great first half and a so so second half.


----------



## KingCrash

Was 14 taped by anyone or did CZW do it in-house? I know they were talking to RFVideo but I don't know if they agreed in time to do the show.


----------



## Chismo

Don't know, tbh.


----------



## sXeMope

Wait, I thought SMV taped CZW shows? Or did DJ fuck that up too?


----------



## KingCrash

They changed to Pancoast/HybridENT when they first did ippvs I think in 09 or 10 but SMV kept selling DVDs. They changed again while Hyde was initially denied a spot on the National Pro Wrestling Day cards which cancelled the show they were going to do to go against it.

And found this gif. Just for Seabs, AR Fox doing something stupid:


----------



## FITZ

Lane said:


> The way 14 has been described is that it has a great first half and a so so second half.


Masada/CVE was awesome. First few matches were also really good as well. The rest of the card wasn't very good though.


----------



## obby

I haven't gotten my DDT4 yet

:bron3


----------



## Chismo

KingCrash said:


> And found this gif. Just for Seabs, AR Fox doing something stupid:




It might be stupid, but how is it "stupid" exactly? He didn't even land on his head first, and it seems like a regular high-flying Junior bump nowadays.


----------



## Rah

That's a regular styled bump nowadays?!

Here was me being reminded of Joe/Butcher for a moment. Sweet jeez, man.


----------



## seabs

*Honestly the other takes a dumber bump off that. I was expecting Fox to spike his head on the floor when the gift started up. He's done MUCH dumber stuff than that before. That looked unusually safe for an AR Fox bump on the floor. 

I actually didn't expect that btw. At first the gif didn't show and I thought it was AR Fox grinding on another guy.*


----------



## sXeMope

Seabs said:


> *At first the gif didn't show and I thought it was AR Fox grinding on another guy.*


ugh. I'd just forgotten about that video.

Is it just me or does that spot look somewhat botched? It looks like they were supposed to land on the apron but fucked it up. I agree though, Lucky definitely took the worst on that.


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> I'm waiting for 14 to show up, refuse to watch Ascension. Bad match-card.


Two solid affairs and two bad matches so far. Pre show matches sucked too, but I knew that after seeing who was involved. Sugar Dunkerton only seems to work well in Chikara I guess. Outside of it he's REALLY bland.

Whoever is booking this Ezavel Suena dame needs to be punched. Bitch can't work. Thankfully the Pepper Parks promo following the match almost made me forget about her tripe. Then there is Cherry Bomb. Who looks like Sara Del Rey if she was ever to be fabricated by a plastic surgeon. I'm a fan.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> ugh. I'd just forgotten about that video.
> 
> Is it just me or does that spot look somewhat botched? It looks like they were supposed to land on the apron but fucked it up. I agree though, Lucky definitely took the worst on that.


Exactly what I was thinking. Kinda looks like Fox redirected it and the other guy took the blunt of the fall.


----------



## KingCrash

Yeah it was supposed to land on the apron but they messed it up and tHURTeen landed on his head with a thud you could hear over the announcers and the few fans who cared enough to react. 



HayleySabin said:


> Two solid affairs and two bad matches so far. Pre show matches sucked too, but I knew that after seeing who was involved. Sugar Dunkerton only seems to work well in Chikara I guess. Outside of it he's REALLY bland.


He's pretty good in Beyond Wrestling too, just a bad spot for them to be in on a preshow match vs. random dudes playing Italian gangsters. Feels like Niles Young has been around forever and yet every six months I'll see him in a random indy doing a new gimmick trying to get over.


----------



## geraldinhio

Is PWG shipping DDT4 yet? Feels like I haven't got my PWG fix in ages and All Star Weekend seems so far away. 

Not a hope I'm watching another Sami/Younger match either.


----------



## Mattyb2266

geraldinhio said:


> Is PWG shipping DDT4 yet? Feels like I haven't got my PWG fix in ages and All Star Weekend seems so far away.
> 
> Not a hope I'm watching another Sami/Younger match either.


Yeah, I ordered mine through Highspots and I got mine in the mail today.


----------



## geraldinhio

Oh cool. Did you watch anything yet? If not , why?


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Mattyb2266 said:


> Yeah, I ordered mine through Highspots and I got mine in the mail today.


Which means it would be on XWT any time now. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> He's pretty good in Beyond Wrestling too, just a bad spot for them to be in on a preshow match vs. random dudes playing Italian gangsters. Feels like Niles Young has been around forever and yet every six months I'll see him in a random indy doing a new gimmick trying to get over.


I've grown to dislike Beyond Wrestling so if he's pumping out better matches there, I'll be a touch displeased knowing I won't see them in a promotion that matters. Sugar's #KOA partner stinks and Eric Corvis is like a fat Chris Bosh minus the talent. Match didn't have a chance.


----------



## Mattyb2266

geraldinhio said:


> Oh cool. Did you watch anything yet? If not , why?


Nah, haven't had a chance yet due to my work schedule, and i dont like watching shows if im not gonna finish them in one sitting, but I'm hoping to watch it Thursday.


----------



## Concrete

HayleySabin said:


> I've grown to dislike Beyond Wrestling so if he's pumping out better matches there, I'll be a touch displeased knowing I won't see them in a promotion that matters. Sugar's #KOA partner stinks and Eric Corvis is like a fat Chris Bosh minus the talent. Match didn't have a chance.


You call Aaron Epic bad. I find this news to be a touch sad. But shall be okay because of one thing
...
GOT DDT4 IN THE MAIL TODAY :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

He's been nothing more than a sloppy vanilla indie worker.

DDT4 should hopefully be popping up on XWT any day now.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

HayleySabin said:


> He's been nothing more than a sloppy vanilla indie worker.
> 
> DDT4 should hopefully be popping up on XWT any day now.


it just went up, I'm downloading it now.


----------



## Obfuscation

Indeed. This is going to be great.

Generico :mark:


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Well my plans for tonight have changed. 

Can't wait to watch this.


----------



## dk4life

Getting DDT4 now, just going to go get some take a ways then going to watch the shit out of it!


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Not sure if I should put spoiler tags or not but just in case:



Spoiler: PWG DDT4 2013 Review



PWG DDT4 2013

1. The Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet and Rich Swann) vs. Young Bucks - ****
2. Super Smash Bros vs. The Unbreakable Fucking Machines (Brian Cage and Michael Elgin) - *** 1/2
3. Future Shock vs. Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards and Roderick Strong) - *** 1/4
4. El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Briscoes - ***
5. The Unbreakable Fucking Machines vs. Young Bucks - *** 1/2 - *** 3/4
6. El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Future Shock - *** 1/4
7. Willie Mack vs. B-Boy - *** 1/4
8. Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger - *** 1/2
9. El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Young Bucks - *** 1/2


Overall: 8/10

First match started out as a comedy match but picked up. I saw some crazy shit I've never seen before (like in every other PWG show basically) and it was a perfect blend of comedy and action. Great opener. 2nd match was really good and had some awesome moments, but the shoulder popping out of place really killed the momentum and pace of the match. Shame, but they pulled it together. 3rd match wasn't bad, but it just felt like it dragged on too long. I wasn't really feeling it. The suplex at the end was awesome though. 4th match wasn't bad either, but it was more about Generico leaving and Steen and him getting along than a match. Not necessarily a bad thing, but the wrestling just wasn't that great. 5th match started out great, got a little slow with the leg work (not a fan of that stuff), then picked back up. The one thing I'll complain about this match other than the leg work was the overselling of the kick shove when Nick did a backflip. Just kinda unrealistic. After the comeback and the pace picked back up, the match got really good. Next match was good - just too short. Mack/B-Boy was better than I thought it was going to be for a filler match. The spot where he landed on his head was insane. Callihan/Younger was an awesome hardcore match ruined by no selling by Drake throughout (and Sami to an extent). It was like Foley/Rock I Quit but he didn't even try to sell the chair shots. Could have been way better if he sold them. The main event was good and the ending was kind of shocking, but I guess it's one of those things where you lose your last match. The send off for Generico was great. Overall, match quality wise it wasn't as good as Mystery Vortex (hard to live up to the show of 2012) but it was still awesome.


----------



## DOPA

XWT is something you have to sign up for? Definitely wanna get the next PWG show after seeing Mystery Vortex.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Crusade said:


> XWT is something you have to sign up for? Definitely wanna get the next PWG show after seeing Mystery Vortex.


Yeah it's a private torrent site. If you want an invite, PM me your e-mail.


----------



## Rah

You could also get it via Newshost if your ISP has one or if you're signed up with one (Giganews or Astraweb for eg). It's perfect for people like me who have shitty upload speeds and cannot maintaing their ratio (no matter how many free-leach posts they seed :no


----------



## DOPA

blink_41sum_182 said:


> Yeah it's a private torrent site. If you want an invite, PM me your e-mail.


Alright I may do.



Rah said:


> You could also get it via Newshost if your ISP has one or if you're signed up with one (Giganews or Astraweb for eg). It's perfect for people like me who have shitty upload speeds and cannot maintaing their ratio (no matter how many free-leach posts they seed :no


This sounds better for me as I also have shitty upload speed. But I'm pretty much a noob to what you are talking about so you are going to have to explain to me if/how you can sign up for one of those.


----------



## bigbuxxx

DDT4 wasn't very good. FInals was the best match and I'd give that like **3/4. A really annoying card to watch.



Spoiler: ddt4 annoyances



at one point the bucks hit 13 super kicks within a minute on generico. every fucking time they hit their fucking ass. it's so fucking distracting seeing them try to make a sound. it would be fine without the sound. this is not a criticism of the bucks, it's a criticism of the indies pretty much as a whole.

all the superman shit with generico was insufferable, same for younger no selling 3 chair shots. i went spoiler free for this show but was sure these teams would close it out because steen turned on generico after they faced the bucks at final battle 09 so it makes a ton of sense with generico leaving but that was never brought up.


----------



## Rah

Crusade said:


> This sounds better for me as I also have shitty upload speed. But I'm pretty much a noob to what you are talking about so you are going to have to explain to me if/how you can sign up for one of those.


Follow the *first* step here in order to understand what news server suits your needs (Giganews and Astraweb are both apparently great). South African ISPs have their own news servers (free for clients) so I'd suggest asking your ISP, or checking on their website, if they have the same facilities.

Ignore the second step in that link (client software) as it's much easier to use this programme (follow the "alternative solution" field). As for finding NZBs (the usenet equivalent to a torrent file) I'd suggest this NZB indexer.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Edwards, Generico, Haas & Benjamin vs. Strong, Elgin & The Briscoes (12/4/2011)-*****
-This match has a 2 hour limit so I won’t cover everything but this was a great tag team match and one I’m” surprised I was able to sit through again since I have a low attention span lol. Obviously there were some slow areas but for longer matches like this I give that a pass as long as they make up for it later. They took turns trading isolations until roughly the 30 minute mark where things start to break down. First elimination comes about 45 minutes in when Benjamin eats a chair from Jay and Mark hits an elbow drop for the pin and right afterwards Haas gives Mark an Olympic Slam for the second elimination. Jay distracts Haas and Strong takes advantage with an enzuigiri and rollup then after that Generico gives Jay a brainbuster to eliminate him after taking a chair shot from Haas. HOT continues to work over Generico but he and Edwards hits stereo suicide dives onto Strong and Elgin. Edwards takes an apron backbreaker courtesy of Strong, leaving Generico to get eliminated by Elgin’s Spiral Bomb at an hour in. HOT begins to work over Edwards but Edwards keeps fighting back including hitting a Chin Breaker and STF on Strong; HOT tries to double team but Edwards counters and rolls up Elgin for the next elimination leaving Edwards and Strong. Sick spot where Roddy throws Eddie off the top through the table; when Eddie finally gets in the ring Strong locks in the Stronghold but Eddie counters with a roll up. Finish comes when Martini tries to interfere again but eats a Code Breaker followed up by Eddie locking in the Dragon Sleeper on Strong for the final elimination and win at 1hr 20min.

Overall, this was a damn fine match and one of my favorite EE performances ever. Such a damn good babyface he is and the crowd was into it for most of the match, especially in the second half which I credit to the talent properly pacing themselves. Arguably one of ROH best matches in 2011.
__

LTTP: It’ll be so awesome to see Uhaa Nation back in DGUSA and I can’t wait to see who Gabe lines up for him. Uhaa/Shingo, Uhaa/Davis, Uhaa/Susumu, Uhaa/Ricochet and Uhaa/Fox would top my list but there are many more routes they could go.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

I forgot about that near 90 minute debacle.


----------



## Even Flow

When was the last time SMV actually had a sale? They used to have sales like every month, but from what i've seen, they haven't had one in at least a few months.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's almost never now. Or when they do, they're quite bush league, imo.


----------



## Even Flow

So i'm going to have to pay full price now for Chikara DVD's? 

The only good thing for me is that i'm not a new fan to Chikara, and i've managed to build up a few seasons of DVD's. I'm upto March from last year which is kinda good, as I won't have to go much further back in the catalog.


----------



## Obfuscation

Afraid so. (N)

This is why I download all, keep them until I purchase, delete d/l and call it even. Only I like to be cheap and wait for a sale before I decide to purchase a few. Unless the timing is better and I got cash to burn.


----------



## EmbassyForever

PWG DDT4 2013 Review



Spoiler: For review



*PWG DDT4 2013 Review:* 

The Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet and Rich Swann) vs. Young Bucks - ***3/4+

Super Smash Bros vs. The Unbreakable Fucking Machines (Brian Cage and Michael Elgin) - ***1/2

Future Shock vs. Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards and Roderick Strong) - ***1/4

El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Briscoes - **1/2

The Unbreakable Fucking Machines vs. Young Bucks - ****

El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Future Shock - ***1/4

Skipped both Mack/B-Boy and Calliahn/Younger...

El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Young Bucks - ****1/4 (I know I'll probably be in minority but I was really into the match and knowing that this is El Generico's last PWG match made me react like a mark)​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong (4/1/2011)-*****
-Damn good rematch from these guys, always great chemistry. They were building this as the rematch to Final Battle 2010. There was a lot of good back and forth and got lots of time (guessing about 30 minutes) and stiff as hell where Davey got a busted mouth which added to the drama of the match. They worked at a really good pace but damn did they knock it up to second gear in the second half which lots of craziness and spectacle. Spots include crazy backbreakers, Gibson Drivers, Enzuigiris, Ankle Lock and Germans. This being Roddy/Richards number 2351847; these guys are incapable of putting on a bad match with each other. Excellent Stuff.


----------



## seabs

Spoiler: PWG DDT4 2013 Review



*PWG DDT4 2013*

*Young Bucks vs Inner City Machine Guns*
_***3/4_

*Super Smash Brothers vs Unbreakable F'n Machines*
_***1/4_

*Future Shock vs Dojo Bros*
_**_

*Steenerico vs Briscoes*
_**1/2_

*Young Bucks vs Unbreakable F'n Machines*
_***_

*Steenerico vs Future Shock*
_**3/4_

*Willie Mack vs B-Boy*
_**3/4_

*Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger*
_***_

*Young Bucks vs Steenerico*
_****1/4_​
*Not the best show ever but worthwhile for the last 30 minutes of the show. Opener was exactly what you'd expect from them 4 working an opener. I just wished we'd got more of ICMG on the show. SSB tag was fine and all things considered they held it together really well at the end. I'm guessing SSB were supposed to win and drop to the Young Bucks. They improvised well though. Future Shock vs Dojo Bros was fun at first but then it kept going and going and going. O'Reilly is insufferable for me right now but Cole's the greatest. Just leave Cole to do his own thing please. Briscoes are really bad. I haven't watched a Briscoes match for a long time now but they fucking stunk in this. Mark's retard shtick is awful. Steenerico didn't really seem on it enough here to make up for them. Bucks/Machines was good. Bucks are the best thing going bar none right now and they can always work a strong control segment. Steenerico/FS was fine. Improvement on the Briscoes match but not much to it and O'Reilly fucking sucks. B-Boy/Mack was fine. Younger/Sami was better than last time out. I'm not going to like their matches so I stopped hoping it would be good. They killed each other but for the most part they achieved what they were going for. I guess. Naturally there's some stuff that is especially lame though. I just knew they'd have a really weak finish after all the stuff they did so I was at least ready for that bullshit at the finish. 

Main event is the 4 best Indy workers of recent years doing their thing. Seen a few people already slam this for the lack of selling at the end but it never bothered me. I mean there was only really Generico's recovery from More Bang For Your Buck but it was a necessity for the finish and a fine trade off because the finish ruled. Played off the story of the show with the Bucks squirming victories at every chance like only they can do. It's a large part of their characters and how they get their heat. They're so damn good at winning when it seems impossible. I like that. Control segment and especially Generico's selling was brilliant. Steen's yell right at the end was done really well as a massive turning point in his story with Generico. Fuck our differences, let's just kill these pricks. Their feud coming full circle here vs Young Bucks was a neat little touch too. Knox pissed the fuck off at Bucks winning was another super little touch too. I know I've called Bryce Remsburg the worst human being on the planet for doing something similar but I'm pretty sure that prick doesn't have the backstory and does it because he just wants to be over. 

Generico's farewell is why I love wrestling. Just phenomenal. I actually brought Steen's tease for a split second. Their story coming full circle and being closed off like that was just perfect and fitting to how great their whole run together was. Steen's final line of "I'd be nothing without you" was as on the money as you can get. I'm so glad they got to close their story on the Indies off in such a perfect manner. Warning: you'll shed a tear at some point during the last 10 minutes and you'll have the biggest smile ever at Generico's last line. Legit one of the best workers today and in the modern era. Deserves every bit of success he gets and you can just tell he's the best human being too. Normally I don't care what happens to guys in WWE because they'll get a big pay cheque if nothing else but I really hope Generico has all the success he deserves there.*



*Non spoiler version: get a hold of the last 30 minutes by any means. Necessary or not.*


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Fuck I think I am the only O'Reilly mark on this forum lol. Glad to hear Generico had a great sendoff, was it Danielson level good as his PWG one was one of my favorite indy sendoffs.


----------



## seabs

*Best farewell I've seen.


Spoiler: Generico



I adored the way he stayed in character to the very end


*


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Haha sounds fantastic, glad to hear it he deserves it.


----------



## DOPA

Spoiler: PWG DDT4 2013 Review



*PWG DDT4 2013*

*Young Bucks vs Inner City Machine Guns
***1/2+*

*Super Smash Brothers vs Unbreakable F'n Machines
***1/4*

*Future Shock vs Dojo Bros
****

*Steenerico vs Briscoes
**1/2*

*Young Bucks vs Unbreakable F'n Machines
***3/4+*

*Steenerico vs Future Shock
**3/4*

*Willie Mack vs B-Boy
**1/2*

*Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
***1/4*

*Young Bucks vs Steenerico
*****

Wasn't really near the level of Mystery Vortex but it felt like a special show because of Generico's send off. It was a good show but I'm expecting a lot more from the next show.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

ROH Defy or Deny 2013

1. Adam Cole vs. Silas Young - ***
2. SCUM vs. Briscoes and Jay Lethal - ** 1/2
3. Adam Cole vs. Davey Richards - *** 1/2
4. Kevin Steen vs. Michael Elgin vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong - *** 3/4

Rest I didn't watch.


----------



## Chismo

Spoiler: PWG DDT4 review













1.	*Round 1*: The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann)

******


2.	*PWG World Tag Team Championship & Round 1*: The Super Smash Bros (Player Uno & Stupefied) © vs. The Unbreakable Fucking Machines (Michael Elgin & Brian Cage)

***3/4


3.	*Round 1*: The Dojo Bros (Roderick Strong & Eddie Edwards) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly)

***1/2


4.	*Round 1*: The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico

***1/4


5.	*PWG World Tag Team Championship & Semi-Finals*: The Unbreakable Fucking Machines (Michael Elgin & Brian Cage) © vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

*****1/4*


6.	*Semi-Finals*: Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico

***1/2


7.	Willie Mack vs. B-Boy

***


8.	KNOCKOUT OR SUBMISSION ONLY: Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger

_Enjoyed the hell out of this, up until the finish, where the Superman schtick from Drake was too much. The match would be epic if they played that out differently. And the match ended by TKO, and TKO is not “knockout or submission only”. Just sayin’._

***1/2


9.	*PWG World Tag Team Championship & Finals*: The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) © vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico

_Again, would be even better without the Superman schtick. Loved the ending sequence. The Bucks must never lose the straps again. Generico’s send-off was great. You will be missed, man. _

***3/4


Overall rating: Nick FUCKING Jackson/10. Overall thoughts: Nick FUCKING Jackson Nick FUCKING Jackson Nick FUCKING Jackson Nick FUCKING Jackson Nick FUCKING Jackson Nick FUCKING Jackson Nick FUCKING Jackson Nick FUCKING Jackson!​


----------



## Obfuscation

Spoiler: ?



Nick FUCKING Jackson?


----------



## Chismo

Check out the show, and you'll see what I'm talking about. He's THE pro-wrestler.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm gonna try for tomorrow. (Y)

Although I do have 3 shows started as it is that I need to finish.


----------



## Even Flow

DDT4 came through the post today :mark:

This weekend I need to definitely catch up on PWG.


----------



## Platt

:sad: still don't have FTC & MV and PWG have been ignoring my emails for a week now. Think I'm going to end up having to buy them again from somewhere else, thieving bastards :cuss:


----------



## Rah

If you're wanting critically well-wrestled matches DDT isn't for you. If you want fun as fuck matches, however, it is.



Spoiler: PWG DDT4



If Bucks didn't throw out more super kicks than HBK's entire career during one spot on Generico my rating would be a lot higher



Still, every match delivers in entertainment and it holds special significance due to Generico's farewell. It's worth the purchase.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> @ringofhonor is happy to announce the signing @GoGoACH to an #ROH Contract http://twitpic.com/c5nxgz
Click to expand...

Great news.


----------



## Obfuscation

I bet he's going to go further than Taven & Thomas too. :lmao

Why not use the Tournament to springboard A.C.H.?


----------



## KingCrash

They may not have had him signed when they taped so they had to go with who they did, plus I think they're trying to get Truth over with Taven as a start of a new HOT. 

Should be a good place for ACH and it brings someone new into ROH, just hope he can work as many other shows as before to keep improving himself.


----------



## Obfuscation

If this kid _(with all the fanfare)_ doesn't exceed past Taven despite the HoT formation, color me shocked.

The company seemed _very_ intent on using A.C.H. as it is. Watching the match you absolutely thought he was a lock to win.


----------



## KingCrash

Seems like they wanted to but with the King thing they're pushing guys they know they've got on lockdown. Also a weird time for booking certain guys with the uncertainty of how long Cole's going to be there vs. pushing a guy they know can be a top face, the utter disappearance of Mike Bennett among others.

BTW, anyone else heard the rumor that Jimmy Jacobs of all people has been offered a WWE development deal?


----------



## Rickey

KingCrash said:


> Seems like they wanted to but with the King thing they're pushing guys they know they've got on lockdown. Also a weird time for booking certain guys with the uncertainty of how long Cole's going to be there vs. pushing a guy they know can be a top face, the utter disappearance of Mike Bennett among others.
> 
> BTW, anyone else heard the rumor that Jimmy Jacobs of all people has been offered a WWE development deal?


Jacobs kinda teased it on his twitter by posting a WWE envelope from his mail. Then he revealed it was just some tax stuff from them...or something like that.


----------



## EmbassyForever

KingCrash said:


> Seems like they wanted to but with the King thing they're pushing guys they know they've got on lockdown. Also a weird time for booking certain guys with the uncertainty of how long Cole's going to be there vs. pushing a guy they know can be a top face, the utter disappearance of Mike Bennett among others.
> 
> BTW, anyone else heard the rumor that Jimmy Jacobs of all people has been offered a WWE development deal?


http://nodq.com/wwe/362366636.shtml


----------



## Obfuscation

Good. Now ROH can finally push him to the moon.


----------



## sXeMope

Jacobs in WWE could be great. I've always thought he was the more talented of AOTF. Although like stated, it was just papers for stuff he'd previously done, not a contract. I think it's too late for Jacobs, sadly.

I bought Resistance Pro: Sad Wings Of Destiny, and Acid Flashback: Best of Trent Acid, on eBay. $30 in total.


----------



## Obfuscation

He is only 26 years old. I'd wager to say he has a good bit of time left to be signed. Age shouldn't play a factor here. Reliability should.


----------



## KingCrash

Age-wise it wouldn't be because he just turned 28 (seems like I've been watching him forever); I think size and how they would handle him would be drawbacks more then that.


----------



## Concrete

Wait...Jacobs is only 28. Well holy jeeze I'd think for as long as it seems he has been on the scene he'd be at least 30-32. Craziness. Would much rather ROH actually push him as a main event player than him go to WWE. Otherwise we'd be Jacobs-less for a bit and the world would be a little darker. 

ACH being signed by ROH I can only see being a good thing for them. Taven I like as part of the reboot of HoT so I don't mind him having gone over ACH but now that the man is all signed up I don't see anything slowing him down.


----------



## Obfuscation

Could have sworn it said 26 on ROH last week. :hmm:


----------



## Chismo

In WWE, I wouldn't even try using him as a wrestler.


----------



## rockdig1228

JoeRulz said:


> In WWE, I wouldn't even try using him as a wrestler.


I've always thought Jacobs could be an excellent heel manager in WWE - plus, he can still take bumps in that role.


----------



## seabs

*Do ROH contracts still stop guys from appearing on other Indy shows? 

Jacobs deserves a WWE deal more than anyone else left on the Indy scene and he'd be a great fit there if they had faith in him. You watch him these days and you can just tell he's come to the end of his life span as an Indy wrestler. Kinda going through the motions until the next big stage of his life. Thankfully that's the stage that every top Indy name was at before they left for WWE or TNA.*


----------



## sXeMope

I honestly thought Jimmy was way older than 28. I figured early-mid thirties at least. Seems like he's been around forever. I've been an indy fan since 2007 and Jacobs was an indy veteran then. I definitely agree that he deserves it.


----------



## Chismo

1.	Alex Colon vs. Emil Sitoci vs. Jimmy Havoc vs. 2Face

_Uh… Why did they waste Colon on something like this? Smh…_

*


2.	Absolute Andy vs. Greg Excellent

*


3.	The Schild Brothers (Robert & Vincent) vs. Big van Walter & Robert Dreissker

**3/4


4.	*wXw World Tag Team Championship*: RockSkillet (Jonathan Gresham & Jay Skillet) © vs. Karsten Beck & Paul Tracey

**1/2


5.	STREET FIGHT: Drake Younger vs. Matt Tremont

***3/4


6.	Michael Isotov vs. Are$

*DUD*


7.	The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End) vs. OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist)

***


8.	*CZW World Heavyweight Championship*: MASADA © vs. Bad Bones

***


9.	*wXw Unified World Championship*: Axel Tischer © vs. DJ Hyde

**1/2


The crowd was really hot, there were two or three good matches… and that’s it. Overall, skip it.​


----------



## sXeMope

May have to find that show for Masada/Bad Bones, and OI4K/Death Squad. Doesn't seem like one I'd buy though, because I generally dislike the atmosphere of the Germany shows.


----------



## Even Flow

Seabs said:


> *Do ROH contracts still stop guys from appearing on other Indy shows? *


Not as far as i'm aware.


----------



## Chismo

sXeMope said:


> May have to find that show for Masada/Bad Bones, and OI4K/Death Squad. Doesn't seem like one I'd buy though, because I generally dislike the atmosphere of the Germany shows.


The atmosphere was the best part of the show.


----------



## sXeMope

JoeRulz said:


> The atmosphere was the best part of the show.


It's not the whole atmosphere as a whole - It's just the fans standing right outside the ring and constantly hitting the apron gets annoying at times.


----------



## Ali Dia

Jimmy Jacobs leader of The Shield, I'd dig that


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll probably pump out a review and such soon, yet I have to add this nugget of info: What in the HELL was CZW thinking with the main event for Ascension? Shouldn't have used Gacy in the first place. It was like Angle vs Henry from Royal Rumble 2006 _(only WORSE)_ in the aspect of it being last to end the show on a shocker. This being the Masada vs CVE match being made for the Anniversary show.

Don't even get me started on the Tremont vs Dreamer vs Mondo match. Worst match of 2013 by leaps and bounds right now. I'm 100%, yep 100%, certain it will not be topped. Rory Mondo needs to die... figuratively. His career does. Dude is. I don't even know. It's beyond utter crap.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Seabs said:


> *Do ROH contracts still stop guys from appearing on other Indy shows?
> *


*
When they did something like that, actually?*


----------



## seabs

*I thought it restricted them. Or maybe it was just for Gabe promotions. As long as it doesn't restrict my ACH fix outside of ROH then it's all good.

Jacobs still being so young isn't really that shocking if you think about it and how young he was and looked back in 03/04. Add on 9-10 years and 28 sounds right. It is mad to think he's so young after doing so much though, especially compared to the ages of some guys in WWE who have done so little.*


----------



## Certified G

sXeMope said:


> It's not the whole atmosphere as a whole - It's just the fans standing right outside the ring and constantly hitting the apron gets annoying at times.


I'm with you here. I watched WXW Saturday Wrestling 5 a couple months ago and while it was probably a good show, the crowd pretty much made it unwatchable for me. I'm usually not one to complain about loud/rowdy crowds, but the constant hitting of the apron and the continuous chants.. ugh.. 
I remember the first match featured Tommy End, and within 5 minutes they must've chanted his name nearly 10 times in that song-like way.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*DGUSA Uprising 2012:*​
lol it took like me a month and half to watch this but I finally did it.

Jigsaw and Fire Ant vs. D.U.F.: **1/2

Samuray Del Sol vs. Akira Tozawa: ***3/4 (really hot match, sadly it's DGUSA and the crowd is terrible)

*Anything Goes Match:* 
Jon Davis vs. Johnny Gargano: N/R (wasn't a match)

The Super Smash Bros. vs. Ricochet and Rich Swann: ***3/4

The Gentlemen's Club vs. The Scene and Cheech Hernandez: Skipped. Fuck you Gabe, Pinkie and Scene are terrible.

*2 Out of 3 Falls Match:* 
Sami Callihan vs. El Generico: ***1/4

*Open the United Gate Championship Match:* 
CIMA and AR Fox(c) vs. Genki Horiguchi and Ryo Saito: **1/4 (Come on, why should I care about these matches anymore? they're always the same and there's nothing to be exicted about. This is always the same generic wrestlers with generic wrestling attire doing moves and 100000 nearfalls while the crowd is dead. I believe that for the first time I was BORED by watching a SPOTFEST.. good job, Gabe!)

Jesus christ Gabe is terrible nowadays. His booking stopped making sense. Oh, and of course, why the hell he brought BRYCE REMSBURG to DGUSA show???? at least he wasn't as intolerable as he is in Chikara.


----------



## sXeMope

XWT is temporarily/possibly permanently down due to the server donation pages constantly being reported/suspended. 

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

I would donate, but sadly I tried and can't because I don't have a mobile phone number to enter


----------



## blink_41sum_182

sXeMope said:


> XWT is temporarily/possibly permanently down due to the server donation pages constantly being reported/suspended.
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> I would donate, but sadly I tried and can't because I don't have a mobile phone number to enter


Fuck

Hopefully they figure something out.


----------



## Obfuscation

</3

Life has no meaning now.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

sXeMope said:


> XWT is temporarily/possibly permanently down due to the server donation pages constantly being reported/suspended.
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> I would donate, but sadly I tried and can't because I don't have a mobile phone number to enter


Found out an hour ago. Such a shame.


----------



## dk4life

sXeMope said:


> XWT is temporarily/possibly permanently down due to the server donation pages constantly being reported/suspended.
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> I would donate, but sadly I tried and can't because I don't have a mobile phone number to enter


Well there goes my life!


----------



## KingCrash

The dark days are upon up again.

Unless of course anyone has other sites they know.


----------



## Obfuscation

There goes keeping up with all of this rasslin in 2013 until things change. Thank science I nabbed DDT4 asap.


----------



## THECHAMPION

KingCrash said:


> The dark days are upon up again.
> 
> Unless of course anyone has other sites they know.


There's Ultimate Wrestling Torrents.

Not nearly as good but maybe if XWT is down for a while the people uploading the shows will move there.


----------



## Obfuscation

Registration is null and void atm.

Unless someone can invite.


----------



## THECHAMPION

It's telling me it's offline now.

But I'll see if I have any when it comes back up.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Also not as good, but everything is free leech. 

They say they will delete you if your ratio sucks, but mine SUCKS and I've never been banned. 

http://special.pwtorrents.net/


----------



## Obfuscation

Nothing available yet. I suppose I could check again. If they don't ban like you said then that might never work out for me.


----------



## Manu_Styles

ROH Honor vs Evil 

1. QT Marshall vs Jay Briscoe: ***
Good opener, i miss seeing Jay Briscoe on singles, he always works well the crowd and put his opponent over in the proccess.

2. Tadarius Thomas vs Jay Lethal: ***1/2
Really good match, i am not surprise that TD has had his best match against Lethal because he is a great worker, only bad thing in the match were some awkward spots from TD but it didn´t anything from the match.

3.Nate Webb vs. Mark Briscoe: **
Fun comedy match with Mark and Nate doing crazy stuff.

4. ACH vs Roderick Strong: ****
Great match here, let tore the house down, Roddy always work well against highflyers and ACH continues to impress and get himself over really quickly, second match on the card IMO.

Truth Martini´s hoopla was really funny, and build the TV Title match for the 11th Anniversary.

5. Charlie Haas vs Pepper Parks: **1/2
Decent match here, Parks looked better than i expected and Charlie is always super over with the crowd.

6. Kyle O'Reilly vs BJ Whitmer: ****
Great match here, both are having a great year with really good performances and told a good history with the hometown here overcoming his injures and fighting the submission specialist.

7. *Six Man Elimination War:* Adam Cole, Davey Richards & Michael Elgin) vs Kevin Steen, Jimmy Jacobs & Steve Corino: ****1/4
Really good ME, Elgin and Steen looked great in the match and is a good way to build a match between them in the future, the only problem i have with the match was that Cole get hurt and not being more importance in the match but stuff happen, i don´t mind the finish because it helps Elgin to look better.

Another good show from ROH to keep the year up, looking foward to the Anniversary.


----------



## Chismo

Manu_Styles said:


> ROH Good vs Evil


:ti


----------



## Brye

Watched some of Northern Navigation from '08 last night.

Danielson/Claudio - ****
AOTF vs Aries/Briscoe - ****

Great stuff.

Plan on getting 3 of these 4 comps today as well:

Ring of Hardcore
Bryan Danielson vs The World
Tyler Black comp
Briscoe Bros Baddest Tag Team On The Planet

Any suggestions?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

So bummed about xwt. At least i got the njpw feb ppv, Kenta and Nigel packs, and DDT4.

Sent from my MB855 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## sXeMope

XWT is back apparently. It's working for me again. Thank fuck. I mean, I know people who could sell me bootleg copies for $3 per disc, but I recently downloaded Carnage Cup 2012, which realistically wasn't even worth the hard drive space, but yeah. The SAW II match sparked my interest. Wanted to see if they could top last years stupidity.


----------



## seabs

*Definitely the first 2 Brye. There's actually a ton of great stuff on that Briscoes set even for people who aren't a fan of them. Doubt the Black set is as strong.

Isn't that the ROH show from last weekend? Do they have up on VOD that quick now?*


----------



## Corey

Pierre McDunk said:


> Watched some of Northern Navigation from '08 last night.
> 
> Danielson/Claudio - ****
> AOTF vs Aries/Briscoe - ****
> 
> Great stuff.
> 
> Plan on getting 3 of these 4 comps today as well:
> 
> Ring of Hardcore
> Bryan Danielson vs The World
> Tyler Black comp
> Briscoe Bros Baddest Tag Team On The Planet
> 
> Any suggestions?


Northern Navigation is a top 5 all time ROH show for me. Amazingly consistent & Nigel/Steen is incredible. **** 1/2 for that and **** minimum for Danielson/Claudio & Roddy/Marufuji. Not to mention that great Shiozaki/Stevens match that starts that chain of awesomeness.

Go with Ring of Hardcore, Danielson vs. The World, & the Briscoes one. Tyler's set is good but it's a lot of his early stuff so it's not quite as great as the other 3.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Seabs said:


> *Definitely the first 2 Brye. There's actually a ton of great stuff on that Briscoes set even for people who aren't a fan of them. Doubt the Black set is as strong.
> 
> Isn't that the ROH show from last weekend? Do they have up on VOD that quick now?*


Yes. It's pretty great.

And the name is "Honor vs Evil"...


----------



## Manu_Styles

EmbassyForever said:


> Yes. It's pretty great.
> 
> And the name is "Honor vs Evil"...


Fuck, the Corino promo on last week TV confused me with that lol


----------



## Brye

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Northern Navigation is a top 5 all time ROH show for me. Amazingly consistent & Nigel/Steen is incredible. **** 1/2 for that and **** minimum for Danielson/Claudio & Roddy/Marufuji. Not to mention that great Shiozaki/Stevens match that starts that chain of awesomeness.
> 
> Go with Ring of Hardcore, Danielson vs. The World, & the Briscoes one. Tyler's set is good but it's a lot of his early stuff so it's not quite as great as the other 3.


High hopes for the rest of the card. Only reason we stopped watching was because it was 3 in the morning and were just skipping around. :side:

And thanks for the suggestions. (Y) Does ROH still have those weekends with the huge discounts that I should wait for?


----------



## Even Flow

ROH still has sales, but I wouldn't say huge sales. They'll sometimes do a 15-20% off sale and try and encourage fans to become a Ringside Member to save an extra 15%, or they'll mark down DVD's.


----------



## goater28`

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Northern Navigation is a top 5 all time ROH show for me. Amazingly consistent & Nigel/Steen is incredible. **** 1/2 for that and **** minimum for Danielson/Claudio & Roddy/Marufuji. Not to mention that great Shiozaki/Stevens match that starts that chain of awesomeness.
> 
> Go with Ring of Hardcore, Danielson vs. The World, & the Briscoes one. Tyler's set is good but it's a lot of his early stuff so it's not quite as great as the other 3.


 Couldnt have said it better


----------



## goater28`

Seabs said:


> Spoiler: PWG DDT4 2013 Review
> 
> 
> 
> *PWG DDT4 2013*
> 
> *Young Bucks vs Inner City Machine Guns*
> _***3/4_
> 
> *Super Smash Brothers vs Unbreakable F'n Machines*
> _***1/4_
> 
> *Future Shock vs Dojo Bros*
> _**_
> 
> *Steenerico vs Briscoes*
> _**1/2_
> 
> *Young Bucks vs Unbreakable F'n Machines*
> _***_
> 
> *Steenerico vs Future Shock*
> _**3/4_
> 
> *Willie Mack vs B-Boy*
> _**3/4_
> 
> *Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger*
> _***_
> 
> *Young Bucks vs Steenerico*
> _****1/4_​
> *Not the best show ever but worthwhile for the last 30 minutes of the show. Opener was exactly what you'd expect from them 4 working an opener. I just wished we'd got more of ICMG on the show. SSB tag was fine and all things considered they held it together really well at the end. I'm guessing SSB were supposed to win and drop to the Young Bucks. They improvised well though. Future Shock vs Dojo Bros was fun at first but then it kept going and going and going. O'Reilly is insufferable for me right now but Cole's the greatest. Just leave Cole to do his own thing please. Briscoes are really bad. I haven't watched a Briscoes match for a long time now but they fucking stunk in this. Mark's retard shtick is awful. Steenerico didn't really seem on it enough here to make up for them. Bucks/Machines was good. Bucks are the best thing going bar none right now and they can always work a strong control segment. Steenerico/FS was fine. Improvement on the Briscoes match but not much to it and O'Reilly fucking sucks. B-Boy/Mack was fine. Younger/Sami was better than last time out. I'm not going to like their matches so I stopped hoping it would be good. They killed each other but for the most part they achieved what they were going for. I guess. Naturally there's some stuff that is especially lame though. I just knew they'd have a really weak finish after all the stuff they did so I was at least ready for that bullshit at the finish.
> 
> Main event is the 4 best Indy workers of recent years doing their thing. Seen a few people already slam this for the lack of selling at the end but it never bothered me. I mean there was only really Generico's recovery from More Bang For Your Buck but it was a necessity for the finish and a fine trade off because the finish ruled. Played off the story of the show with the Bucks squirming victories at every chance like only they can do. It's a large part of their characters and how they get their heat. They're so damn good at winning when it seems impossible. I like that. Control segment and especially Generico's selling was brilliant. Steen's yell right at the end was done really well as a massive turning point in his story with Generico. Fuck our differences, let's just kill these pricks. Their feud coming full circle here vs Young Bucks was a neat little touch too. Knox pissed the fuck off at Bucks winning was another super little touch too. I know I've called Bryce Remsburg the worst human being on the planet for doing something similar but I'm pretty sure that prick doesn't have the backstory and does it because he just wants to be over.
> 
> Generico's farewell is why I love wrestling. Just phenomenal. I actually brought Steen's tease for a split second. Their story coming full circle and being closed off like that was just perfect and fitting to how great their whole run together was. Steen's final line of "I'd be nothing without you" was as on the money as you can get. I'm so glad they got to close their story on the Indies off in such a perfect manner. Warning: you'll shed a tear at some point during the last 10 minutes and you'll have the biggest smile ever at Generico's last line. Legit one of the best workers today and in the modern era. Deserves every bit of success he gets and you can just tell he's the best human being too. Normally I don't care what happens to guys in WWE because they'll get a big pay cheque if nothing else but I really hope Generico has all the success he deserves there.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Non spoiler version: get a hold of the last 30 minutes by any means. Necessary or not.*


Couldnt have said it better


----------



## THECHAMPION

> I know I've called Bryce Remsburg the worst human being on the planet for doing something similar


What do you mean by this?


----------



## Brye

Just ordered the Danielson, Briscoe, hardcore sets. Can't wait for the Danielson/SHIMA matches. :mark:


----------



## Corey

.


Pierre McDunk said:


> High hopes for the rest of the card. Only reason we stopped watching was because it was 3 in the morning and were just skipping around. :side:
> 
> And thanks for the suggestions. (Y) Does ROH still have those weekends with the huge discounts that I should wait for?


Just wait until a big holiday rolls around, become a Ringside Member for a month ($7) and stock up. You can usually save 35-50%.

EDIT: Too late.


----------



## Obfuscation

Briscoes, Brye? You're a braver man than I.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> Briscoes, Brye? You're a braver man than I.


Don't worry, it's the '06-'07 Briscoes, before they went to shit.


----------



## Obfuscation

Never was a fan. Jay in singles wasn't bad though.


----------



## Brye

I always liked the Briscoes. They were a couple of the first guys I liked when I started watching Indies. There's two Briscoes/MCMG matches on the set. 

And JE187, I'll just grab the Aries, KOW, Nigel and Black ones when the next discount rolls around. :side:

I'd totally get the Summer of Punk one but I already own 4 of the matches on separate DVDs. :/


----------



## Corey

Well shit. You're probably the only person I've ever seen say that.  Loved the Briscoes til around 2009/10ish. Then all their matches sorta became the same and they just talked in a ******* voice and were handed tag belts every 6 months.

First MCMG/Briscoes may be the best straight up tag in ROH history.


----------



## Obfuscation

I was HUGE on the MCMG/Briscoes tag from Good Times, Great Memories when I first saw it. I wonder how much it will change nowadays. Have little patience for Briscoes in general _(unless vs Generico/Steen)_ but the Guns are involved. Hmm.

On a total ironic sidenote: I never was big on MCMG vs Generico & Steen from ROH. Can you believe that? Me, not big on a tag match with Generico vs Sabin. Mind boggling. I did like their singles match from BOLA '06 so it averages out. I wished I owned both Good Times, Great Memories & Death Before Dishonor VI. </3


----------



## Corey

I've tried getting my hands on DBDH6 for so long but it's so damn expensive. GTGM is a must for you though. Shingo/Morishima rules so much.

Is that match from Tag Wars 08? Have that show, never watched it...


----------



## Obfuscation

Nah, the MCMG vs Steenerico tag is from Death Before Dishonor VI.

Guns vs AOTF is their match on Tag Wars (Y)

I've seen Good Times, Great Memories up on Ebay for a solid price. I'll nab it one of these days. Any time I find an ROH show from the golden years to purchase, I always attempt to own it. Hate them for discontinuing all of the events.


----------



## Brye

It's so tough to find some of those good events from '06-'07. I don't really have much of an interest in their product these days so most of their DVD selection doesn't interest me. However a couple of old ROH DVDs I didn't really care for sold huge for me on eBay last summer because of the rarity.


----------



## Obfuscation

Which shows did you sale?

And current ROH is such a bummer outside of the odd match. It usually involves the same few too. Only one being fairly "exclusive" to the promotion as it is - Jimmy Jacobs. Other good ones such as Cole, Steen, & Strong work elsewhere.


----------



## Brye

Both Death Before Dishonor V and How We Roll. I was really in need of some quick cash at the time but I got about $25 for each.

Is Lethal still in ROH? I liked him back in his first run and in TNA.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lucky you selling DBD V Night One isn't a total loss. Generico & Steen vs Briscoes street fight made one of the comp sets so you can always buy it again. (if you don't have it already.)

Yeah, Lethal might be the next ROH World Champ at this rate. He's dropped off from his days in TNA/original ROH run. Idk, something about him is missing now.


----------



## Ali Dia

When it comes to the Briscoes, for me their match against Aries and Strong at Unified will forever be a match I adore.


----------



## Obfuscation

At least one of their matches worked. Ring of Homicide match isn't anything to write home about. Destiny was somewhere in the middle iirc.

I always liked Williams/Fleisch vs Shiozaki/SUWA from Unified more as it is. Maybe I should watch both atm. It has remained as my favorite ROH show to this day.


----------



## Bruce L

On a somewhat related note, I've just listed (and re-listed) a few RoH DVDs on ebay, if anyone's interested:

Death Before Dishonor I
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251234368003?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Death Before Dishonor II, Part One
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251234367250?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Joe vs. Punk II
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251234371391?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Fate of an Angel
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251234368187?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

This Means War
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251234372721?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Tag Wars 2006
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251234373746?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Arena Warfare
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251234367758?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251234368555?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Death Before Dishonor V, Night 2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251234374373?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Manhattan Mayhem III
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251234368382?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Chismo

Random: Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe (Only the Strong Will Survive) is one of the best matches in ROH history.


----------



## seabs

THECHAMPION said:


> What do you mean by this?


*Kicking the ropes when heels win, just throwing the belts at them and refusing to raise their hands just because the good guys lost unfairly. Basically anything to get himself noticed and over despite it being completely stupid. Knox does something similar at DDT4 but with the backstory he has with the Young Bucks it at least makes total sense.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Honor vs Evil Review:​​*
QT Marshall vs Jay Briscoe: **1/2 

Tadarius Thomas vs Jay Lethal: ***1/4 

Nate Webb vs. Mark Briscoe: ** 

ACH vs Roderick Strong: ****1/4

Truth Martini's Hoopla was great. His new theme song is just ridiculous 

Charlie Haas vs Pepper Parks: *1/2 

Kyle O'Reilly vs BJ Whitmer: ***1/4 

*Six Man Elimination War:* 
Adam Cole, Davey Richards & Michael Elgin) vs Kevin Steen, Jimmy Jacobs & Steve Corino: ****​


----------



## Even Flow

Anyone seen Steen's twitter in the past 24 hours or so? Seems like Highspots have shot an interview with Steen & Davey together, talking about their problems they had last year.


----------



## KingCrash

Yeah but I also think they were looking for questions on other parts of their career so it'd end up like the Corino/Jacobs shoot they did a bit ago. Also, for seemingly no reason today they had a live shoot with Mike Bennett and Maria. No idea what was said since I didn't know about it until after it was over.


----------



## Obfuscation

Seabs said:


> *Kicking the ropes when heels win, just throwing the belts at them and refusing to raise their hands just because the good guys lost unfairly. Basically anything to get himself noticed and over despite it being completely stupid. Knox does something similar at DDT4 but with the backstory he has with the Young Bucks it at least makes total sense.*


Bryce is so over he doesn't even have to try and shenanigans of the sort. Instead the crowd encourages them and marks at the chance to see it. Really, they do.

Bryce is the man on commentary. I'll continue to enjoy him there.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I actually think Bryve is a better commentator than ref.

It's never bothered me to see Bryce do that stuff, but yeah I guess it's kind of silly most of the time.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll agree. I always hope he's stationed for commentary in a major capacity for Chikara events or any other indie shows he's working. Offers more - for me - in that outlet.


----------



## sXeMope

SMV is having a sale for 24 hours. The typical "Spend $60+ anf get 25% off" sale.

I bought PWO/PRIME Wrestlelution 1-5, Best Of IWA East Coast Vol.1, and BATTLE WAR 6 (Really not sure why I bought that last one)


----------



## Adam_Cole

*Young Bucks vs. Kenny Omega & El Generico*
Awesome match. Young Bucks are funny and awesome wrestlers!
*****1/2*


----------



## Groovemachine

Just so I know, are we still spoilering DDT4 reviews? I'm just on the finals so will be posting my thoughts soon, wasn't sure if we'd passed enough time to just post them as normal reviews? Seems like most on here have seen the show now.


----------



## Adam_Cole

Young Bucks vs. Omega/Generico - FAILURE TO COMMUNICATE, not DDT4.


----------



## RKing85

I would think since the dvd is out, it's free game on DDT4. If you don't want spoilers, you really shouldn't be coming to wrestling forums.

DG USA: Mercury Rising 2012

Fish/Davis **1/2
Fox/Cannon **3/4
Sabu/Callihan *
6 Way Freestyle ***1/2
Scene/Los Ben Dejos **
Gargano/Yoshino ***3/4
6 Man Tag ****1/4

Good show. Sabu/Callihan was a fucking mess, and it wasn't Callihan's fault. I had no interest in seeing Sabu work in 2006/7, I sure as hell don't want to see him work matches now. Even 10 months later, I still marked out like a mf'er when Generico's music hit. CIMA and Ricochet's reaction was awesome. The main event is a Dragon Gate 6 man tag on Wrestlemania weekend. It's impossible for it to suck.


----------



## Groovemachine

Just to be sure, I'll spoiler them 

*PWG DDT4 2013*​


Spoiler: DDT4 review



Young Bucks vs Inner City Machine Guns - ***3/4
~ Swann and Ricochet should be tag partners for life. Such a great team.

Super Smash Bros. vs Unbreakable Fucking Machines - ***1/2
~ Respect to Player Uno for continuing with a separated shoulder.

Future Shock vs Dojo Bros. - ***1/2
~ Very entertaining match, Cole unsurprisingly is as fantastic as always. Loved him selling the cock chop for AAAAGES. O'Reilly is a LOT more tolerable in PWG for some reason. Dojo Bros. need a tag title run at some point down the line, Roddy and Eddie gel so well together, I love their full-out double team assault they do down the line in their matches. Finish worked well for Cole's character; it made sense for him to take shortcuts knowing he'd have to wrestle again later on.

The Briscoes vs El Generico & Kevin Steen - **3/4
~ Back in 2007 I would have thought it impossible for these four to have a less than *** match, but here it is anyway. Really not a fan of '******* kung fu', it doesn't add anything to a match and stalls any sort of flow. Liked the Steen/Generico interactions but that was about it.

Unbreakable Fucking Machines vs the Young Bucks - ***1/2
~ Good stuff here, I'm enjoying the UFMs as a team.

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Future Shock - ***
~ This was fine, I enjoyed the callbacks to the Steen/Cole Mystery Vortex match, like Cole being crotched on the ringpost. Btw I hate O'Reilly's 'floppy' selling, it's so annoying.

B-Boy vs Willie Mack - **1/2
~ Found it a bit uninspiring to be honest.

Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan - ***1/4
~ You know what...I didn't hate this as much as the Mystery Vortex match. In fact, I didn't hate it at al, it was pretty good. It didn't feel like random spots this time; for example, they actually built to the 'upended chair' spot, that was nice. And anyone who drops Sami balls-first on a traffic cone is OK by me. Although I will say, Drake Younger FUCKING STOP taking unprotected chair shots. I won't be able to rant about your shitty matches if you're confined to a wheelchair.

The Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****
~ I actually really liked SuperGenerico taking all those superkicks, purely in the context of this being Generico's final PWG match. And I loved Knox's reaction after the final pinfall, that was tremendous. A fitting end to the tournament.

As for Generico's retirement speech...man, emotional. The Steen/Generico hug brought the waterworks! Such a feel-good moment.:


----------



## Concrete

RKing85 said:


> I would think since the dvd is out, it's free game on DDT4. I*f you don't want spoilers, you really shouldn't be coming to wrestling forums.*


That part is inaccurate. If there are threads or multiple posts that say keep spoilers in or out of a certain area that should be respected. So GrooveMachine asking was right on the money.


----------



## mobyomen

I just ordered PWG DDT4 from highspots.com this morning. Looking forward to watching it this weekend!


----------



## Apollo Creed

I got wrestling road diaries in the mail today, can't wait to finally check it out


----------



## -Extra-

Apollo Creed said:


> I got wrestling road diaries in the mail today, can't wait to finally check it out


Oh boy, you're in for a treat. unk


----------



## RKing85

DDT4 arrived in the mail today.

Sadly I don't think I will have time to watch it until Thursday.

Somebody please tell me for once PWG left in an entrance and they show Generico coming out in full. I doubt it, but I can hope.


----------



## THECHAMPION

They don't take out entrances for artistic purposes.

They're not allowed to leave an entrance in.


----------



## RKing85

I know that. Copyright issues I'm sure. I just hate it. The worst is the Legends Battle Royal on the one Russellmania show where every time someone came out, the PWG music played for 20 seconds or whatever, right in the middle of the match. Drove me nuts.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Delirious: Masked Insanity*


4/23/04
Delirious vs. Matt Sydal - **

*5/13/05*
Delirious vs. Samoa Joe vs. Ebessan vs. Jack Evans - **1/4

*5/14/05*
Delirious & Alex Shelley vs. Generation Next (Roderick Strong & Jack Evans) - ***1/2

*3/30/06*
Delirious & Bryan Danielson vs. The Embassy (Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave) - **1/2

*4/1/06*
Delirious vs. Ricky Reyes - **

*4/22/06 - ROH World Title*
Delirious vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/4

*4/29/06*
Delirious vs. Chris Sabin - ***
*
5/13/06 - ROH World Title*
Delirious vs. Bryan Danielson - ****

*8/4/06 - ROH Pure Title*
Delirious vs. Nigel McGuiness - **3/4

*8/25/06*
Delirious vs. Matt Sydal - ***

*12/9/06 - Elimination Rules*
Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness & BJ Whitmer vs. Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo & Jimmy Jacobs - ****

*12/23/06 - Dragon Gate Rules*
Delirious, Roderick Strong, & Austin Aries vs. CIMA, Shingo, & Matt Sydal - ****

*5/11/07*
Delirious vs. KENTA - **1/2

*11/30/07 - Falls Count Anywhere*
Delirious vs. Adam Pearce - **1/4

*8/15/08*
Delirious vs. Rhett Titus - **

*3/13/09*
Age Of The Fall (Delirious & Jimmy Jacobs) vs. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn - **

*4/18/09 - Markham Street Fight*
Delirious vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2

*11/7/09*
Delirious vs. Roderick Strong - **1/2

*HDNet Episode 74 - Steel Cage*
Delirious vs. Austin Aries - **
​


----------



## Groovemachine

I bloody love that Elimination Rules 8-man from Chicago Spectacular Night 2. Did such a good job of putting over Delirious as somewhat of a legit threat. Amazing, considering all that was going on with ROH in 2006.


----------



## KingCrash

That and the second Danielson/Delirious title match are my favorite from the comp. The DG six man is as good but there have been better throughout ROH and DG so it tends to get forgotten. Still, I think this is one of those comps that was put out there just to have one to fill up a week since they want to release something new every week.


----------



## FITZ

> 5/13/05
> Delirious vs. Samoa Joe vs. Ebessan vs. Jack Evans - **1/4


I don't see how this match isn't the best thing ever.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tag from Nowhere to Run is another favorite of mine. Great match.

Strong & Evans :mark:


----------



## smitlick

Have listed these 2

JCW The Gathering of the Juggalos 2010
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17099787...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

2CW The Best of Portia Perez
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17099677...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_562wt_1139


----------



## geraldinhio

> 5/13/05
> Delirious vs. Samoa Joe vs. Ebessan vs. Jack Evans - **1/4


2 AWESOMEZ 4 STARZ. 

Absolutely adore this match. Simply the most fun I've ever had a ROH match. I usually "don't get" Delirious/Ebessan's comedy shtick but I loved it here. Joe slapping Jack out of his shoes. :mark:

I fell bad I still haven't seen DDT4. Guess I know what I'm doing for the night.


----------



## KingCrash

Eh, this was one of the times where I didn't like the comedy so the match was what it was. Now if all the match was was just Joe beating the crap out of Evans for 10+ min. - *****.


----------



## geraldinhio

As I said I usually don't like their comedy shtick. Maybe the Joe/Evans interactions were so good , I just looked past it. Been years since I've seen it with that being said. Just remember liking it and Delirious putting Jack's shoe in his mouth after Joe slapped him out of them. :lmao Evans won too if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, Jack won. I remember being so happy when I saw it, haha. 

I had the mindset of everyone else in thinking Joe was a total lock to win. Match is a total blast.


----------



## Even Flow

Got my Dynamite Kid DVD earlier from Highspots & I didn't get charged by Customs either :mark:

Time to go watch it soon.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Edit: Wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## flag sabbath

*PWG - The Many Adventures Of El Generico (Disc Two):*

- _Disc One is reviewed here:_ http://www.wrestlingforum.com/13555906-post7936.html

1) vs. Shingo Takagi (Guerre Sans Frontieres, *****1/2*)
2) vs. Chuck Taylor (Reseda Streetfight, Speed Of Sound, ******)
3) Steenerico vs. Young Bucks (BOLA 2009, *****1/4*)
4) vs. Jushin Liger (Kurt Russellreunion, ****1/2*)
5) Peligro Abejas vs. Young Bucks vs. Cutlers (Guerrilla Warfare, Seven, *****1/4*)
6) vs. Ricochet (Curse Of Guerrilla Island, *****1/4*)
7) vs. Claudio Castagnoli (BOLA 2011, *****1/4*)
8) vs. Kevin Steen (Ladder, Steen Wolf, *****1/2*)

- Disc One was superb, but the second installment is off-the-charts phenomenal. For my money, Generico is up there with Danielson as the greatest North American indie wrestler this century, and he's peerless in that category as a babyface.


----------



## Platt

Hugely disappointed by the Dynamite Kid documentary, if you've read his book there's nothing really new and from the hour and 50 minutes of the main feature there's probably less than 5 minutes combined of DK himself.


----------



## Obfuscation

flag sabbath said:


> *PWG - The Many Adventures Of El Generico (Disc Two):*
> 
> - _Disc One is reviewed here:_ http://www.wrestlingforum.com/13555906-post7936.html
> 
> 1) vs. Shingo Takagi (Guerre Sans Frontieres, *****1/2*)
> 2) vs. Chuck Taylor (Reseda Streetfight, Speed Of Sound, ******)
> 3) Steenerico vs. Young Bucks (BOLA 2009, *****1/4*)
> 4) vs. Jushin Liger (Kurt Russellreunion, ****1/2*)
> 5) Peligro Abejas vs. Young Bucks vs. Cutlers (Guerrilla Warfare, Seven, *****1/4*)
> 6) vs. Ricochet (Curse Of Guerrilla Island, *****1/4*)
> 7) vs. Claudio Castagnoli (BOLA 2011, *****1/4*)
> 8) vs. Kevin Steen (Ladder, Steen Wolf, *****1/2*)
> 
> - Disc One was superb, but the second installment is off-the-charts phenomenal. For my money, Generico is up there with Danielson as the greatest North American indie wrestler this century, and he's peerless in that category as a babyface.


(Y)

Couldn't have said it any better myself. I got to nab this set. idc if I own a few repeats. It's worth it. 

:generico the absolute best.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Hugely disappointed by the Dynamite Kid documentary, if you've read his book there's nothing really new and from the hour and 50 minutes of the main feature there's probably less than 5 minutes combined of DK himself.


I haven't read his book, but I too was disappointed by the documentary. Especially like you said, we only got to see around 5 or so mins of Dynamite.


----------



## Platt

If you watch the segment on disc 2 which is about 15 minutes straight with him you can see why, a full shoot would of been torture to watch. Even being from England I am struggling to see understand him, for some reason there's no subtitles on the extras.


----------



## Even Flow

Haven't watched Disc 2 yet 

I watched Disc 1 really late last night, but i'll probably get around to Disc 2 later


----------



## flag sabbath

I was involved with the editing of Dynamite's autobiography back when it was first published. I know how much work went into verifying his stories & researching all the details he couldn't remember, so I can imagine how poorly pointing a camera at him & letting him ramble on would turn out.

While promoting the book, he wound up talking shit about some of the people I worked with to the point where they had to threaten legal action. The guy is one of the greatest wrestlers of all time, but a complete disaster as a human being.


----------



## sXeMope

I've read plenty of stories about Dynamite Kid that paint him as a pretty horrible person. Personally, I'm hoping the documentary isn't as disappointing for me because I shelled out $60 (shipping inc.) on the Autographed copy from Highspots.

Irrelevant note: But for those who are wondering about/if the CZW 14th Anniversary show - Highspots has it up for pre-order now.


----------



## Obfuscation

:mark:

Torrent should be up soon. If XWT doesn't take a random crap again. Must see CVE and her epic bloody side.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

When the hell are the DGUSA shows from January going to be on XWT or anywhere? It's been a month and I've seen like 3 reviews and barely anyone talking about them.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's classic Gabe promotion for ya.


----------



## KingCrash

blink_41sum_182 said:


> When the hell are the DGUSA shows from January going to be on XWT or anywhere? It's been a month and I've seen like 3 reviews and barely anyone talking about them.


Well probably nobody knows there's actually up now on GabeFightLive so they're out of sight, out of mind. Probably should do more advertising then that newsletter he emails everyone.


----------



## EmbassyForever

"Hey guys, I just uploaded our shows from Jan! support if you want, thanks!" - Gabe's advertisement. Man Gabe is so bad nowadays at almost everything.


----------



## seabs

EmbassyForever said:


> "Hey guys, I just uploaded our shows from Jan! support if you want, thanks!" - Gabe's advertisement. Man Gabe is so bad nowadays at almost everything.


*You're going overboard on the Gabe hate now. Wasn't long ago you were a DGUSA mark. Now it's lolgabe everytime Gabe promotions are brought up.*


----------



## Corey

Hahaha. "support if you want, thanks!" what effort...


----------



## Rickey

> All this weekend, we here at ROHWrestling.com are celebrating our 11th anniversary in conjunction with the "11th Anniversary Event" iPPV and the ROH TV Tapings going down in Chicago Ridge!
> 
> Starting now in the ROH Store, and running until 9AM EST on Monday 3/4, all 2008, 2009 and 2010 ROH event DVDs AND all ten volumes of "ROH on HDNet" will be on-sale for ONLY $5 each!!! Become a Ringside Member & Save an Additional 15%!! Click HERE to become a Ringside Member!
> 
> That's nearly 40 different DVDs all bargain priced including "Glory by Honor IX" with Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong or "Death Before Dishonor VIII" with Davey Richards vs. Tyler, "Hate: Chapter II" or "Final Battle 2010" which both feature epic clashes between El Generico & Kevin Steen, or "ROH on HDNet Vol. 6" which showcases the crowning of the 1st ever TV Champion!
> 
> These bargains are too good to pass up and are our way of saying thank you to our wonderful fans worldwide for your eleven years (and counting) of support! This offer is valid while supplies last. No adjustments to previous purchases. It's the $5 DVD sale all weekend like right here on ROHWrestling.com!!!


.


----------



## Chismo

HayleySabin said:


> That's classic Gabe promotion for ya.


Well, it's not Gabe's fault no one uploaded them on XWT. The shows are available on WWNLive.


----------



## sXeMope

I like Gabe, but holy fuck that's some really shitty promoting. He's too nice. He kind of reminds me of the shy shark meme in an odd way. He doesn't push his product. He's like "Here's my stuff! It's awesome! Check it out! ...You know, if you have interest and the time." I mean, I've seen 13 year old girls on the internet promote their Tumblr better than he promotes the product that pays his bills.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

JoeRulz said:


> Well, it's not Gabe's fault no one uploaded them on XWT. The shows are available on WWNLive.


Someone needs to :walt


----------



## FITZ

HayleySabin said:


> :mark:
> 
> Torrent should be up soon. If XWT doesn't take a random crap again. Must see CVE and her epic bloody side.


It was really epic and really bloody. 

This is one of the few matches where I want to watch myself in the crowd because I know I had some type of horrified look on my face the whole time. She had blood running down her face and I was literally within arms reach of her and Masada. She looked totally badass and terrifying at the same time. 



Seabs said:


> *You're going overboard on the Gabe hate now. Wasn't long ago you were a DGUSA mark. Now it's lolgabe everytime Gabe promotions are brought up.*


I like Gabe's shows a lot. I've seen most of the Evolve shows on DVD and there are very few that I haven't enjoyed. Also I've never been to one of his shows live and had a bad experience. NEVER. Every card of his that I've seen has at least been a fun, solid card.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Seabs said:


> *You're going overboard on the Gabe hate now. Wasn't long ago you were a DGUSA mark. Now it's lolgabe everytime Gabe promotions are brought up.*


I always thought they are underrated. The shows aren't bad, it's not the workers fault. Though I don't think I ever was a mark of DG (it's pretty hard to be a mark of this kind of promotion that is so hard to follow). I realized how bad Gabe is after watching the June Double-Shot and the Triple-Shot at November IIRC. He's doing everything wrong right now in advertisement and it's just sad for me to see such a good roster being wasted because he's an idiot/unmotivated. Hopefully he'll retire sooner than later before the company will be shut down because it seems like they're not making money at all.


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> Well, it's not Gabe's fault no one uploaded them on XWT. The shows are available on WWNLive.


Nah, I know that my man.. The overall promotion of the company is so low key. The guy asking threw in the quip where it feels the show didn't even happen --> my Gabe comment. It is what it is with him, I guess.



TaylorFitz said:


> It was really epic and really bloody.
> 
> This is one of the few matches where I want to watch myself in the crowd because I know I had some type of horrified look on my face the whole time. She had blood running down her face and I was literally within arms reach of her and Masada. She looked totally badass and terrifying at the same time.


I saw a pic via her Instagram. My lord. It was both gnarly and excellent all at the same time. Screwy finish aside, it's a must view for me at this rate.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah there are some crazy images of that match floating around.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bossy.

tbhayley, I forgot the rest of the card as I'm solely fixated on Masada vs CVE, haha.


----------



## sXeMope

http://www.lylecwilliams.net/czw3969.html

Here are Lyle's pics from the show/match. Looks brutal. Really surprised she did a lot of what she did. I dislike that Joe Gacy is involved in this storyline though


----------



## Srdjan99

Roh Defy or deny II:

Young/Cole- ***1/2
Fish/Thomas- **
Haas/Titus- **
SCUM/Briscoes&Lethal- ***1/4
Whitmer/Hardy- **1/4
Richards/O'reilly- ***3/4
Steen/Elgin/Strong/Edwards- ****

Thoughts: Great opener, the middle sucked, and the 2 main-events were awesome. Not as consistent as Hunt for Gold, but still very good.

ROH Ronor vs Evil:

J.Briscoe/Marshall- ***
Thomas/Lethal- **3/4
Webb/M.Briscoe- **1/4
ACH/Strong- **** (ACH is awesome)
Haas/Parks- **
O'Reilly/Whitmer- ***1/2
6 Man Elimination War- ****1/2

Thoughts: Great show here, ACH and SCUM tore the house down. Looking forward to the 11th Anniversary


----------



## MTheBehemoth

TaylorFitz said:


> Yeah there are some crazy images of that match floating around.


Sexy.


----------



## FITZ

There were times when she was getting offense in that she had that hot but terrifying thing going, not so much when Masada was in control of the match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah. There is something equally hot about the violence by CVE. Can't quite put my finger on it. Don't think I want to. I'm not worried.


----------



## KingCrash

*AIW - Point Break*


*Preshow Match*
Dustin Rayz vs. Isaias Velesquez - *

Ethan Page vs. Davey Vega - **1/4

The Submission Squad (Pierre Abernathy & Evan Gelestico) vs. Jock Samson - *

Colin Delany vs. Gary Jay vs. Josh Alexander vs. Façade - **1/4

Veda Scott vs. Mia Yim - *

Gregory Iron vs. Josh Prohibition - **

*AIW Tag Team Titles*
The Batiri (Obariyon & Kodama) vs. Aeroform (Louis Lyndon & Flip Kendrick) - ***1/4
*
No Disqualification*
Allysin Kay vs. Crazy Mary Dobson - **1/2

Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly) - ***1/2

Johnny Gargano vs. Eric Ryan - ***1/2

Eddie Kingston & BJ Whitmer vs. #NIXON (Bobby Beverly & Rickey Shane Page) - ***1/4

*AIW Absolute Title*
Tim Donst vs. ACH - ***1/2

First half of the show was dreadful with Veda Scott’s “wrestling” and The Submission Squad’s feud being the lowlights, but picked up with three very enjoyable tag matches and a very good title match for Donst.
​


----------



## MTheBehemoth

I love it when Donst delivers.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tim Donst is the man. AIW slapping a championship on Donst has opened up my eyes to the clique. Maybe I should be scoping them out.

btw, if anyone is going to do a review on the recent ROH show, spoiler tags please(?)


----------



## Chismo

Is ACH/Fox Ironman II out yet?


----------



## Obfuscation

JR is the first truly worth watching? I'm being dead serious. I don't know how much more disappointing A.C.H. matches I can take. Finished his match vs Strong from Honor vs Evil & nothing special.


----------



## Chismo

Both me and Seabs rated it ****1/2. But I'm a strange, strange man.


----------



## Obfuscation

I pestered Seabs to understand what he finds appealing about A.C.H. We're on two different wavelengths, but maybe his work I've seen hasn't done him justice or something. Apparently he's worked some good matches with Davey & Hero too. I'll watch em to prove my outlook on the guy differently. I'll like him if he goes past being run of the mill.


----------



## Srdjan99

What do you guys think about ACH?


----------



## Obfuscation

Said a few times here and there that I'm not a fan.


----------



## Concrete

JoeRulz said:


> Is ACH/Fox Ironman II out yet?


Right here: AIW's Hell on Earth 8


----------



## Obfuscation

Kingston & Donst teaming vs Necro Butcher is on that show. 

Sounds :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Concrete

Said to be crazy amounts of blood in that match. Not sure if it was mostly from Eric Ryan or not but nonetheless tons of blood.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ah, so I see that's who made the cover. Looks brutal. I'm down to witness the match. All of the promotion for AIW in this short span is really leaning towards the company. If only the access to it without money was as easy as the very popular promotions then I'd be in business.


----------



## Chismo

enlightenedone9 said:


> Right here: AIW's Hell on Earth 8


Elgin/Gargano too? :mark:


----------



## obby

Noticed Generico vs Sara Del Ray on the MOTYC comp

Wasn't aware intergender matches were a thing


----------



## Obfuscation

Chikara isn't shy to those kinds of matches at all.

Sara Del Rey being in matches with men fits like a glove. Usually better than matches vs a good portion of dames, tbhayley.


----------



## Chismo

obby said:


> Wasn't aware intergender matches were a thing


Watch King of Trios.


----------



## seabs

*There's THREE inter-gender matches on the comp *


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Matt Yoda’s big ass ROH post; LTTP with these but I did a huge ROH marathon (TV/DVD) this past Friday to catch up on the product.

ROH The Hunt for Gold 2013 Review (1/18/2013)
-This was fair show plagued with bad lighting. It started off slow until Strong/Young and coasted smooth from there. The title match was serviceable enough and the Haas segment was alright (he’s done better) and the standouts of the show being a damn war between Cole/Jacobs and the main event between two of favorite tag teams.*

Red Dragon vs. BJ Express-*
Jay Lethal vs. Steve Corino-*
Roderick Strong vs. Silas Young-***
Kevin Steen vs. Tadarius Thomas-***
Troy Miguel vs. Trent Daniels- N/A
Charlie Haas vs. Troy Miguel vs. Trent Daniels- SQUASH
Adam Cole vs. Jimmy Jacobs-****
Rhino vs. Michael Elgin-**
Briscoe Brothers vs. American Wolves-***

*ROH Defy or Deny 2 Review (1/19/2013)
-Very good show here with consistent card for the most part (I’m” a huge Fishhead, but seriously that match was boring). Regardless, good card with two outstanding matches in the main event absolutely great stuff. Richards/KO beat the shit out of each of each other and the ME was equally great in its spots and pacing. The ME’s put it ahead of the prior show from that weekend.*

Adam Cole vs. Silas Young-***
Bobby Fish vs. Tadarius Thomas-*
Charlie Haas vs. Rhett Titus-**
SCUM vs. The Briscoes & Jay Lethal-***
Matt Hardy vs. BJ Whitmer-**
Davey Richards vs. Kyle O’Reilly-****
Kevin Steen vs. Michael Elgin vs. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards-****

*ROH Honor vs. Evil 2013 Review (2/16/2013)
-Another consistent show from ROH on par with their previous shows, I’m” not as big on Strong/ACH as others tend to be but regardless a great match, I am however big on KO/BJ and the main event was a bit underwhelming for my tastes they lost me multiple times during the match and that’s rare considering my boy Davey’s in there.*

Jay Briscoe vs. QT Marshall-**
Jay Lethal vs. Tadarius Thomas-***
Mark Briscoe vs. Nate Webb-**
Roderick Strong vs. ACH-***
Charlie Haas vs. Pepper Parks-**
Kyle O’Reilly vs. BJ Whitmer-****
SCUM vs. ROH All Stars-***


----------



## Stardust Genius

Spoiler: wXw 16 Carat Gold live review



Night 1
Jay Skillet vs. Kim Ray vs. Michael Dante vs. Sebastian Sage - NR (short)
Bad Bones vs. Shinobu ***-***1/4
Karsten Beck vs. Paul Tracey **1/4-**1/2
Ricochet vs. Tommy End ***1/2
Robert Dreissker vs. Yuji Okabayashi ***1/4
Chuck Taylor vs. Eddie Kingston **
MASADA vs. Super Crazy ***1/4-***1/2
Jonathan Gresham vs. Ricky Marvin ***1/2-***3/4
Johnny Moss vs. Zack Sabre Jr. ****-****1/4

Night 2
Eddie Kingston vs. Shinobu **3/4-***
Aaron Insane, Michael Isotov & Sasa Keel vs. Paul Tracey, Sebastian Sage & Toby Blunt **
Jay Skillet vs. Ricky Marvin ***-***1/4
Robert Dreissker vs. Zack Sabre Jr. ***1/4
Karsten Beck vs. Super Crazy ***1/4
Bad Bones vs. MASADA vs. Michael Dante vs. Yuji Okabayashi ***1/4-***1/2
Jonathan Gresham vs. Tommy End ***1/4-***1/2
Chuck Taylor & Ricochet vs. Hot And Spicy ***1/2-***3/4
Axel Tischer (c) vs. Big Van Walter ***3/4-****

Night 3
Karsten Beck vs. Zack Sabre Jr. ***-***1/4
Aaron Insane vs. Jason Hendrix NR (short) 
Shinobu vs. Tommy End ***-***1/4
Eddie Kingston & Kim Ray vs. Hot And Spicy **1/4-**3/4
Axel Tischer, Paul Tracey & Toby Blunt vs. Michael Dante, Michael Isotov & Sasa Keel *1/2-**
MASADA vs. Robert Schild *-*1/2
Bad Bones vs. Yuji Okabayashi ***1/2
RockSkillet vs. AUTsiders ***1/2-***3/4
Chuck Taylor & Ricochet vs. Los Mexitosos ***3/4-****
Tommy End vs. Zack Sabre Jr. ****-****1/4


----------



## seabs

*PCW Festive Fury 2012*

*Davey Rayne vs Dean Allmark vs BT Gunn vs Martin Kirby vs CJ Banks vs Sam Bailey vs Lionheart's Mum*
_**3/4_

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs "Backstage Politician" El Ligero*
_***_

*DISCO Madness vs T-Bone & Bubblegum*
_**_

*Lionheart vs Joey Hayes*
_***_

*U-Gene vs Dave Mastiff*
_***_

*Chris Masters vs Kris Travis*
_****1/4_

*John Morrison vs Noam Dar*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Great show and tons of fun. The imports they brought over were great and put the British guys over huge. Masters/Travis was awesome and I dare any Masters doubter to watch that and tell me he's not an awesome worker. Main Event was the best Dar match I've seen but it was in large part to Morrison being terrific in it. Afternoon show is alright. Q&A Disc is really great though and makes you wonder why Morrison wasn't a better promo in WWE given how natural of a talker he looked on a live mic. Really good Q&A content wise too and the insight into Manson was great._​


----------



## smitlick

Just listed a 10 Disc Best of IWS compilation on eBay if anyones interested
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171001948885#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## RKing85

Just finished DDT4 2013. I was a little disapointed with the match quality. and there were what, 3 or 4 tournament matches that ended with school boys. That was serious overkill to me. Generico's farewell gave me goosebumps.


----------



## FITZ

Seabs said:


> *There's THREE inter-gender matches on the comp *


Intergender matches are the way to go. In the course of 2 weeks I saw National Pro Wrestling Day, WSU, and CZW. All had intergender matches and they were all awesome. Whether it's the girl playing an awesome underdog or someone like Jessica Havok just being a total bitch, talented women should be put in the ring with men. It really creates some interesting dynamics.


----------



## Obfuscation

^^such as Heidi Lovelace getting 5 of the stiffest elbow shots ever to the face for example. :mark:


----------



## Platt

smitlick said:


> Just listed a 10 Disc Best of IWS compilation on eBay if anyones interested
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171001948885#ht_500wt_1156


 someone beat me to it.


----------



## FITZ

HayleySabin said:


> ^^such as Heidi Lovelace getting 5 of the stiffest elbow shots ever to the face for example. :mark:


Those were so brutal. I know I have to be thinking of the same match. I didn't really know many people on the night card and I didn't remember the names that the announcer said for most of the new people. But I know I remember the girl getting killed with some brutal elbows. I remember that and the crowd chanting, "Useless" at her partner. 

I wish I hadn't worked a full day on on minimal sleep and then gone to the show. I was ready to pass out before it even started.


----------



## KingCrash

*AAW - One Twisted Christmas 2012*


*AAW Heritage Title Tournament - First Round*
Lamar Titan vs. Marion Fontaine - **
*
AAW Heritage Title Tournament - First Round*
Dan Lawrence vs. Juntai Miller - ***

*Cabana wins & gets Scarlett for one week*
Colt Cabana vs. Shane Hollister - ***1/4

*AAW Tag Team Titles*
Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) vs. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/2

*Fans Bring the Weapons*
Danny Daniels vs. MsChif - **

*AAW Heritage Title Tournament - First Round*
CJ Esparza vs. Samuray Del Sol - ***1/4

Keith Walker vs. Dale Patricks & Tripp Cassidy - SQUASH

*AAW Heritage Title Tournament - First Round*
Tweek Phoenix vs. Louis Lyndon - **

*AAW Heavyweight Title - Elimination Rules*
Michael Elgin vs. Shane Hollister vs. Sami Callihan - ***3/4


The tournament to get a new Heritage title started with a mixed bag with two below average matches and two good ones, IA/Team Ambition has a very good match and the main event was great even though the crowd deflated a little and got pissed after the first fall.



*ROH - Defy Or Deny II*


*Proving Ground*
Adam Cole vs. Silas Young - ***1/2

Bobby Fish vs. Tadarius Thomas - **

Rhett Titus vs. Charlie Haas - *1/2

Steve Corino, Jimmy Jacobs, & Rhino vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) & Jay Lethal - **1/4

Matt Hardy vs. BJ Whitmer - **

Davey Richards vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/4

*Defy or Deny - Elimination Rules*
Kevin Steen vs. Michael Elgin vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong - ****


The opener and main event made this show, everything else besides Davey/Kyle seemed like matches just to have them.
​


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> someone beat me to it.


Yep sorry sXeMope took it.. Already sent it too so I cant even make a copy for ya :sad:


----------



## Platt

Masada vs Christina Von Eerie is freaking awesome apart from the finish.


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> Masada vs Christina Von Eerie is freaking awesome apart from the finish.


Is it safe to say that Joe Gacy ruins everything? He's never done anything to entertain me. Closest he came to doing so was when he was interfering in the Switchblade Conspiracy's matches a few years back with the bandanna over his face and the chainsaw. And even then, the excitement died once I found out it was him. I honestly have no idea why he gets booked. From what I've seen, the crowd doesn`t really care for him. Must be one of DJ's boys.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TaylorFitz said:


> Intergender matches are the way to go. In the course of 2 weeks I saw National Pro Wrestling Day, WSU, and CZW. All had intergender matches and they were all awesome. Whether it's the girl playing an awesome underdog or someone like Jessica Havok just being a total bitch, *talented women should be put in the ring with men. It really creates some interesting dynamics.*


As someone who just got done watching CZW's 14th anniversary, I totally agree.


----------



## erikstans07

Hey, it's been a while since I've posted here. I'm currently trying to speed up the process of paying off some debt and I think selling my DVDs might do the trick. I've got plenty, so I don't really want to go through the trouble of putting them on ebay again. So I think I will just list them here. I don't need a ton of money so they will be cheap.

Ring of Honor
Supercard of Honor III (Dragon Gate 6-Man Main Event)
Fifth Year Festival NYC (Morishima vs. Joe)
Steel City Clash (KENTA/Generico vs. Nigel/Davey)
Tokyo Summit (Kanemaru vs. Danielson)
Gut Check (Danielson vs. Cabana 2 out of 3 Falls)
Glory By Honor VIII The Final Countdown (Nigel vs. Danielson one last time)
Supercard of Honor V (KOW vs. MCMG)
Fifth Year Festival Finale (Joe vs. Homicide)
Best in the World 2011 (Still Sealed, Davey vs. Eddie)
Greatest Rivalries (Compilation DVD)
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 (Generico & Cabana vs. Steen & Corino Street Fight)
How We Roll (Danielson & Daniels vs. Christian & Cabana)
Showdown in Motown (Danielson vs. Sabin)
Proving Ground 2009 Night One (Davey vs. Black)
Proving Ground 2009 Night Two (Danielson vs. Generico)
Double Feature II (Danielson & Black vs. The American Wolves)
Road to the Title (Daniels vs. Styles, Low Ki vs. Red)
Time to Man Up (Davey & KENTA vs. The Briscoes)
4th Anniversary Show (Aries & Strong vs. Styles & Sydal)
Manhattan Mayhem II (Danielson vs. Morishima)
Buffalo Stampede (Danielson vs. Corino)

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla
All Star Weekend 2 Night One (Steen vs. Joe)
All Star Weekend 2 Night Two (Steen vs. Bosh)
BOLA 2010 Night One (Claudio vs. Ricochet, Generico vs. Tozawa)
BOLA 2010 Night Two (Hero vs. Tozawa)
All Star Weekend 8 Night One (Mack vs. Steen, Claudio vs. Hero)
All Star Weekend 8 Night Two (Mack vs. Ricochet, Hero vs. Tozawa, Claudio vs. Low Ki)
Kurt RussellMania 2010 (Original DVD Cover, not the reprint, RVD vs. Strong vs. Hero)
DDT4 2009 (Hybrid Dolphins vs. Young Bucks Final)
Ninety Nine (Young Bucks vs. MCMG)
All Star Weekend 6 Night One (Danielson vs. Low Ki)
BOLA 2009 Night Two
Eight (Pac vs. Steen, Claudio vs. Hero)
DDT4 2011 (Bucks, Wolves, KOW, Steen/Tozawa, Briscoes)
Guerre Sans Frontieres (Danielson vs. Hero)
Threemendous II (Hero vs. Ryan Guerrilla Warfare)
Titanica (Davey vs. Roddy, Bucks vs. Briscoes)
As the Worm Turns (Omega vs. Davey)
All Star Weekend 7 Night Two (Hero vs. PAC) 
Based on a True Story (Hero vs. Tornado Guerrilla Warfare)
Speed of Sound (Hero vs. Strong, Danielson vs. Kendrick)
Pearl Habra (Generico vs. Low Ki)

Full Impact Pro
Florida Rumble 2005 & New Year's Classic 2006 (Both, Still Sealed)
Strong vs. Evans
Payback (Punk vs. Cabana)
Bring the Pain (Punk vs. Danielson 2 out of 3 Falls)
Emergence (Inaugural Title Tournament)

EVOLVE 5 (Danielson vs. Sawa)
Dragon Gate USA Enter the Dragon First Anniversary (Danielson vs. Shingo)
CHIKARA King of Trios 2009 Night Two (Generico vs. Jigsaw vs. Ibushi vs. N. Jackson)

WWE
Ric Flair The Definitive Collection
Rob Van Dam One of a Kind
Vengeance 2003
The Rock The Most Electrifying Man in Sports Entertainment

TNA
Best of AJ Volume 2
Kurt Angle Champion
No Surrender 2008
Hard Justice 2008
Victory Road 2008
Best of X-Division Volume 2
Best of Joe Unstoppable

$200 for the whole collection
$25 for 5
$40 for 10
$70 for 20

I hope you guys can find some DVDs you might need to add to your collections.


----------



## DOPA

*ROH Honor vs Evil Review*

*Jay Briscoe vs. QT Marshall: **1/4*

Decent opener for what it was. I wasn't too impressed with Marshall, he didn't really seem to bring too much to the table. Jay was good as always.

*Jay Lethal vs. Tadarius Thomas: ** 3/4*

Pretty good, was going a long like it was going to be a damn good match until Thomas started really fucking up. Messing up a simple back bump for Lethal and also taking the wrong bump for Lethal's finisher which made it look awkward. Lethal however to his credit kept it together and kept the match from completely falling apart.

*Nate Webb vs. Mark Briscoe: **

This was just garbage. I'm sick and tired of Mark's kung fu gimmick and Nate Webb really added nothing whatsoever. He was pretty horrific, terrible character work. This match dragged on and on forever and I just wanted it to end. Can't say anything redeeming about this match.

*ACH vs. Roderick Strong: ***1/2*

Very good match but not as good as others have said in my opinion. Slightly overrated. This ACH is definitely impressive though, seemed very comfortable out there and can definitely work. Very exciting offense too. Roddy was his usual awesome self, naturally this made for a very good match.

*Pepper Parks vs. Charlie Haas: *1/2*

This was crap. Your typical Charlie Haas garbage match. It started to pick up a little towards the end and then they did another stupid finish with Charlie Haas and the beer. Just atrocious and it needs to end now. Hated this.

*BJ Whitmer vs. Kyle O'Reilly: ***1/2*

Probably the surprise match of the night, this was a very good match. I'm not a huge fan of O'Reilly but he did well here and probably benefited from Whitmer's experience. Everything here seemed to have purpose and was worked very well. Enjoyed this a lot.

*6-Man Elimination Tag Team Match:
Davey Richards, Adam Cole, and Michael Elgin vs. S.C.U.M. (Steve Corino, Jimmy Jacobs, and Kevin Steen): ** 3/4*

This started off well enough and intriguing but this match suffered from the same problems as that 80 min match of last year. Too much stop and starting, brawling which led to nowhere in the long run and this just dragged on for far too long and over stayed its welcome. A 40 fucking minute match for crying out loud. Just too long for a house show especially if its laid out like this. It should have been cut by at least 15 mins. If this was half the length without the bullshit then it could have been a really good match. Disappointing main event. Another ROH Main event/match that was just too much.

Two very good matches saved this from being a shit show but ROH's house shows lately have not been doing it for me. Have not been of great quality to say the least. This didn't even have 1 really stand out match like the hunt for gold or defy or deny II.

*ROH 11th Anniversary Show Review*

*Six Man Mayhem:
QT Marshall vs. Adam Page vs. Silas Young vs. Mike Sydal vs. ACH vs. Tadarius Thomas: **3/4*

Very fun opener, I felt this match did its job of introducing new talent and showing what they got on the PPV stage. This turned into a bit of an X Division like spotfest but it's to be expected with these multi man type deals. This had some really amazing spots and sequences. But again time and lack of substance means it can't get any higher of a rating. ACH going over was the right decision, man has a bright future.

*Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander vs. S.C.U.M.: **1/2*

Decent tag match, both teams have fluid chemistry with each other. I feel as though Corino and Jacobs have really improved on their tag team wrestling lately and it shows. C & C were solid I thought, maybe a little underrated here but I feel as though they didn't show enough aggression for a supposed grudge match. Finish was really weird and awkward. I have no idea what Corino was doing or what he had in his hands but it hurt the finish of the match.

*No Holds Barred Match:
Charlie Haas vs. BJ Whitmer: ****

Good match. Probably the best you'll see of Haas these days in these type of brawls. Had great intensity and felt like a grudge match. BJ really got over well here as a tough son of a bitch. Good storytelling around the injury angle and the neck. Good use of weapons as well. The finish I did not like at all and was weak. I don't understand why they could have not have Whitmer just pin Haas here. Stopping 5 seconds after Haas kicks out of the exploder on to the ladder was weak and the execution was poor. Did not sit well with me. Still a good match.

*The American Wolves vs. The Forever Hooligans: ***1/2*

Very good match as expected. Both teams have great chemistry with each other. Not a Richards fan at all but I have to admit he looked very motivated for this match. This had a blistering pace which helped this match a lot. Very exciting action, great double team moves. This felt like towards the end that it was starting to go off the map into the realm of American Wolves type matches which becomes a complete spot fest with no psychology whatsoever and basically ignoring tags or who the legal man is. Thankfully this match did not over stay its welcome and it only really broke down on the final stretch so my issues with it weren't massive. Very good match.

*2 Out of 3 Falls Match:
Michael Elgin vs. Roderick Strong: ***1/2*

A slightly disappointing but none the less another very good match between these two. Very hard hitting overall, I really liked the story behind this match with Elgin using his explosiveness and power to catch Roddy off guard early on in the match. Taking control of the match showing that without Truth interfering he was going to dominate. That first fall was a real shocker and was executed beautifully. Such an explosive backfist which caught Roddy off guard and then the powerbombs for the first fall. Roddy then came back into his own with the strikes and working of the back of Elgin using his experience. Pretty back and forth until Roddy's work paid off for the second fall. The third fall was a very good little home run with both hitting their best shots. I'm disappointed that the third fall ended quite quickly and I felt like the match could have benefitted from a few more mins. But very good nonetheless.

*ROH World Television Championship Match:
Adam Cole(c) vs. Matt Taven: ***1/4+*

This was a good match here. Cole is such a great worker, he is one of those people who I feel could get a good match out of anybody. I hadn't seen Taven before this match but I was really impressed by his work. His style seemed compliment Cole a lot here and he looked very comfortable and controlled out there. Very polished. Some of his offense was very impressive. He also has a great look and with Truth Martini by his side he could really end up doing well for ROH. Him going over even though I knew the outcome before was still a huge shocker. I liked the booking here as it still made Cole look strong, only lost because of Truth's interference. I'm very interested to see how Taven does as the new TV champion.

*ROH World Tag Team Championship Match:
The Briscoe Brothers(c) vs. reDRagon: *****

Definitely the most surprising match of the night in terms of quality. I am not a fan of either team due to one of their members respectfully (O'Reilly and Mark Briscoe) but this was a great match. I really enjoyed the story of this thing with reDRagon creating their opening from Jay injuring his leg and them going after it. O'Reilly actually showing psychology in a match (thanks to fish most likely) was refreshing to see. Jay sold well throughout and the story was a case of every time Jay would tag to Mark they would get the ball rolling again and build momentum but Jay's injury was really the downfall and cost them the match. Again, good selling from Jay. Great double teams from both men. Some crazy spots in this match. Mark is a crazy bastard :lol as much as I dislike him for his lack of selling and that stupid kung fu crap he bumped like crazy for Fish and O'Reilly and made them look fantastic. The finish was AWESOME. Loved loved the finish, I marked out for that. That really put the exclamation point on the match. reDRagon as champions is definitely something fresh for the tag scene and feels different. Again not a huge fan of the team itself but I feel as though the booking has interesting implications.

*ROH World Championship Match:
Kevin Steen(c) vs. Jay Lethal: ***3/4*

Very good main event here. A weird one really because I felt like it never really hit that next level of being a great match which is a little disappointing. But I can't deny that this was very good overall. I liked the story overall here with Lethal and Steen wanting to beat the fuck out of each other. Very aggressive throughout, especially Lethal who sold his aggression and anger well. The inclusion of SCUM in the match was very well done and didn't take too much away. Nigel's involvement was also another nice little touch. The finish was great, I really enjoyed Steen using Generico's finisher to beat Lethal. Overall very good. This match also had interesting character development with Steen who told Jacobs to get the hell out of the match which continues on the post match.

*Ending of the show*

Man for months I have had no reason to turn into the TV show because of how dull and boring its been and how there has been a lack of a storyline to grip me. Now that's changed. This show ending was interesting to say the least. What I find most interesting is Steen who is seemingly conflicted with what is happening. Had the look of a man who did not envision SCUM becoming what it has. Some people have criticized it because of the members and other reasons. I can see why, but this is the first thing that has actually gotten me interested in where they take the company from here since Steen returned. And that can only be a good thing for this viewer. I'm not completely sold on SCUM becoming a huge ass stable or the members involved but it definitely had enough in the ending for me to actually want to try the TV show again. This was a positive ending I felt.

**** Because of the lack of quality in the house shows I didn't really have much to look forward to with the Anniversary show but I gotta admit this was a great show from ROH. Really delivered I felt, it seems as though ROH have finally gotten their PPV shows at least back on track since Final Battle and they even convinced me to try the TV show again. Really enjoyable from start to finish****


----------



## Groovemachine

ROH Honor vs Evil

Kevin Steen, Jimmy Jacobs & Steve Corino vs Adam Cole, Davey Richards & Michael Elgin - ***3/4

Gotta admit, I really enjoyed it, although it had a few ups and downs. Elgin's Bucklebomb/Spinning Powerbomb combo is put over huge with the two straight eliminations, so there was good booking there. But I have mixed feelings about the booking of Cole here. He looked great early on up until the injury, and despite the lack of a crowd reaction is put over huge when he comes back out to finish off the match...but then by being eliminated before the end of the match, it kinda kills his momentum. This should have been his moment, he should have been the one to go at it with Steen at the end, but alas they went a different route. Still, S.C.U.M. look like a very effective unit in 6-man action, and they've very cleverly played the whole 'Steen never sees his partners cheating' card. Not MOTYC level like others have said, but a very enjoyable contest nonetheless.


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> Is it safe to say that Joe Gacy ruins everything? He's never done anything to entertain me. Closest he came to doing so was when he was interfering in the Switchblade Conspiracy's matches a few years back with the bandanna over his face and the chainsaw. And even then, the excitement died once I found out it was him. I honestly have no idea why he gets booked. From what I've seen, the crowd doesn`t really care for him. Must be one of DJ's boys.





Platt said:


> Masada vs Christina Von Eerie is freaking awesome apart from the finish.


Yeah the finish was terrible. What really annoyed me so much about it was that Bulldozer and Gacy didn't leave quickly. Masada and Christina were waiting for them to finish their shit before they could get up and get a cheer from the crowd. Also it looked like Gacy really hurt Von Eerie when he hit her with a power bomb.


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - The Cibernetico Rises*

1. Mr Touchdown vs Soldier Ant
**1/2

2. Fire Ant vs The Shard
***

3. Dasher Hatfield vs Icarus
**1/2

4. The Heart Throbs vs 1-2-3 Kid & Marty Jannetty
**

5. The Spectral Envoy, 3.0, Eddie Kingston, Tim Donst & Gran Akuma vs The Bravado Brothers, The Briscoe Brothers, The Young Bucks, Jimmy Jacobs & Kevin Steen
****​


----------



## Srdjan99

DGUSA Heat:

Swann/Cannon- ***
Davis/Younger- **1/2
Taylor/EITA- ***1/2
Gargano/Kendrick- ***
Samuray/Saito- **
Callihan/Susumu- ***1/4
Fox&Tozowa/Young Bucks- ****1/2 (awesome match)

Thoughts: Samuray Del Sol's match was dissapointing, but the main-event was awesome. Gotta love the Young bucks. It's great for DGUSA to have them


----------



## smitlick

Just listed the 2003 TPI if anyones after it its the Highspots version
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171003465207#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Even Flow

Feinstein's done a shoot with Flair, which covers 2009-2013. It's available for pre-order for anybody interested:

http://www.rfvideo.com/ricflair2009-2013shootinterview.aspx


----------



## Platt

PWG finally arrived :mark:


----------



## obby

Platt said:


> PWG finally arrived :mark:


How long did it take in total? It's been almost a month for me.


----------



## Platt

9 days for the second lot they sent & 8 weeks since the first lot that never arrived was sent.


----------



## Obfuscation

Still need to watch DDT4 myself. 

Got the CZW 14th Anniversary show today. :mark:


----------



## Rah

Let me know if that CZW show is good. I'm wanting to get it.


----------



## smitlick

Just listed the Best of IWA-MS 2004 Vol 4 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171004029037#ht_500wt_1156

Includes the following matches
- Samoa Joe vs Arik Cannon
- Petey Williams vs Nigel McGuiness
- Matt Sydal vs Amazing Red
- Chris Hero vs Homicide
- AJ Styles vs Petey Williams
- Samoa Joe vs Chris Hero
- Sabu vs Jerry Lynn
- Samoa Joe vs Homicide
- Matt Sydal vs Austin Aries
- Chris Hero vs CM Punk
- Steel Cage - Jimmy Jacobs vs Alex Shelley


----------



## Pappa Bacon

smitlick said:


> Just listed the Best of IWA-MS 2004 Vol 4
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171004029037#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Includes the following matches
> - Samoa Joe vs Arik Cannon
> - Petey Williams vs Nigel McGuiness
> - Matt Sydal vs Amazing Red
> - Chris Hero vs Homicide
> - AJ Styles vs Petey Williams
> - Samoa Joe vs Chris Hero
> - Sabu vs Jerry Lynn
> - Samoa Joe vs Homicide
> - Matt Sydal vs Austin Aries
> - Chris Hero vs CM Punk
> - Steel Cage - Jimmy Jacobs vs Alex Shelley


Sounds fucking awesome. Man i wish Jacobs was doing more.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sXeMope

*BATTLE WAR 6*

*Ryan Rogan vs Pitbull Brando*
- *** 
- Saw nothing wrong with this match. It was a pretty good match for the 5 minutes they had. Nothing amazing, but it accomplished what I've always thought an opener should accomplish. It seems this may have been a dark match or a bonus match or something because after this, Beef Wellington came out and announced the next match as "The first match"

*Tankmen vs Rock n Roid Express & Mike Bailey*
- ****
- This was a very fun match. They had some funny comedy spots, and overall it was a really good match. Nice singles interaction, nice multi-man interaction. 

*Leon Saver vs Pat Boucher*
- ***
- Apparently Boucher replaced SeXXXy Eddy. Too bad, I would have loved to see Eddy. I find him incredibly entertaining but I haven't seem anything since he was in Carnage Cup in 2010. But with that being said, this wasn't a bad match. Although I do have a little trouble believing Saver's ladies man gimmick with his Dustin Diamond haircut. 

*Vanessa Kraven vs Giant Tiger*
- **
- The pre-match stuff is hilarious. Giant Tiger seems like such a greasy, slimy character. He's my new idol. The match was nothing special. The woman who came out with Giant Tiger was kind of hot though. I'd tap that. 

*Radioactive Wave vs La Tabarnak De Team*
- ***
- Decent match. TDT is a very good tag team, RW didn't really impress me that much. 

*El Generico vs Shayne Hawke*
- ****
- Very good technical match. Never really seen Hawke before. He impressed me. Generico played the more aggressive style character here. Really nice speech from Generico afterwards about how he helped train Hawke and that was the first time he's faced him. Overall, good stuff. 

*Green Phantom vs Buxx Belmar - Hardcore Holiday Christmas Tree Deathmatch*
- ***
- I'll admit, I bought this DVD for this match, and I was a little disappointed. I've seen Green Phantom in CZW and IWS and liked him, and I've seen Belmar on an ISW show and liked him as well, but this match was just not doing it for me. It was good for the stip limitations, but I expected more. 

------
- Wasn't a big fan of the camera angles. Some felt really 'fan cam' like, which I've never been a fan of. 

- Aside from the main event, the main thing that made me want to buy this show was the IWS talent. I liked IWS, and figured that most of them left the business when IWS folded because I'd heard little to nothing about them. 

- Overall, I really liked this show. I try to avoid shows with a lot of people I've never seen before, but this show was very good despite only having 3 or 4 "names". I'd recommend this show to anyone looking to get into BattleWar, or just anyone in general looking for a fun show.​


----------



## Lane

Just about to finish up CZW 14. Been a very strong show with some great matches. I recomend it.


----------



## flag sabbath

Just finished CZW 14th Anniversary. Very good opener from Swann & Fox (****1/2*). Quite conservative by their standards, which would have been fine if they had built on it, but the rest of the undercard ranged from okay to flat & tedious. Didn't think much of Masada vs. Von Eerie either. The backstory didn't play out during the match at all - it was another emotionless, robotic deathmatch with obvious blade jobs, patchy selling, very little drama & a crap finish. Great post-match scuffle between Tremont & Gacy - Tremont brawls like a classic '80s regional babyface.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> Let me know if that CZW show is good. I'm wanting to get it.


Nothing too special. Main event was fun to see Masada & Von Eerie demolish each other, but dammit if the finish didn't hurt it to quite a degree. Only b/c it lacked some bit of logic. One of the commentators had to get on it too. Callihan/LuFisto vs Cole/Havok was quite a bit of fun. Rest was either decent or passable. Don't even know how to describe Excellent vs Rivera. Or that WILD tag team championship situation. Appreciate a bit of chaos myself, but wow. Even I was left speechless.

-------

*ROH 11th Anniversary Show​*
1) *Six Man Mayhem*
ACH vs QT Marshall vs Tadarius Thomas vs Silas Young vs Mike Sydal vs Adam Page ~ **1/2


2) S.C.U.M. _(Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs)_ vs C & C Wrestle Factory _(Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander)_ ~ **1/2


3) *No Holds Barred Match*
BJ Whitmer vs Charlie Haas ~ **


4) American Wolves _(Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards)_ vs Forever Hooligans _(Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov)_ ~ *


5) *Two Out Of Three Falls Match*
Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin ~ *


6) *ROH Television Championship*
Adam Cole(c) vs Matt Taven ~ **


7) *ROH Tag Team Championship*
Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe(c) vs Red Dragon _(Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)_ ~ *1/2


8) *ROH World Championship*
Kevin Steen(c) vs Jay Lethal ~ 1/2*​

~ Opener was exactly as it needed to be. ACH looked good again. Uh-oh, could I be changing my opinion on him now? Did find myself rooting for him to take this. Perhaps, perhaps. So glad that moron Tadarius Thomas didn't win. He sucks. ACH to earn his spot please. I think he has.

~ No complaints here either. Solid and what you'd probably expect. C & C were flying all over the place and S.C.U.M. used their tactics and experience to gain the upper hand for the W.

~ A decent surprise with Haas involved. Belly to belly to the outside through the table was a wicked spot. Decent match with a lame abrupt finish that left me soured. Right man went over at least.

~ Circle jerk for the Wolves again. 15 minutes and it felt like an extended squash. I hated this match. Dream match my ass. Hooligans were made to look like chumps the entire time. I've said it tons of times, but Eddie Edwards is better than this.

~ Damn. I disliked the 2/3 falls match more than their meh Final Battle match. This match had nothing but some stiff strikes in it. Rest is utterly forgettable. Called the 2 minute first fall about an hour earlier in the show as a joke. No surprised it happened. Rest blends together in a poor match. Elgin continues to do nothing for me. Roddy didn't bring anything to the table here either. </3

~ WOAH what happened here? Major upset that I didn't see coming. Oh, the match? Yeah it was decent. Taven isn't bad but he needs to find something to help him stick out. Good looking springboard twisting senton.

~ Not horrible, yet the definition of boring & forgettable. That's about all I have to say here. Unsure how I feel about the championship switch. Happy Briscoes are out. Yet, O'Reilly has some gold. And he's very bad. Bobby Fish makes this work. I do enjoy me some heel Bobby Fish.

~ Talk about disappointing. Hated this main event. Really, really did. I even had a tiny bit of expectation for it too. Didn't think it would be "great" - don't have that faith in Lethal anymore. Steen should have made this better. It was nothing but a random collection of moves done in front of a dead crowd for 10 minutes. Corino & Jacobs interfere. Ok. Near falls happen - Steen takes 5 STIFF superkicks to the face (which I did enjoy b/c the bastard is insane for taking them) Two dragon suplexes and I bought into the near fall. Steen eventually kills Lethal with the BRAINBUSTAHH to retain. I marked b/c no way I wanted Steen to drop the gold here. Overall there wasn't anything to this. Very crushed at the end to say I was happy by the result, but left annoyed that the match was utterly poor.

~ Post-match was unbelievable. I'll put the show over JUST b/c of how much I adored the shocking finish. ROH you now have my interest again. RING OF S.C.U.M. IMO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chismo

BERIED


----------



## Obfuscation

Meh. Ending was probably the hardest I marked all year from something with wrestling in America so there was a silver lining to the show. Steen vs Lethal though. Idk what the hell happened there.


----------



## seabs

*ACH/Fox Ironman II wasn't very good. There was barely anyone in the crowd and it's impossible to create an atmosphere when there's literally one row of fans. Just watch the April 2012 one. It's infinitely better. Elgin/Gargano on the same show as II though is fucking atrocious. *


----------



## Russian Hooligan

ROH 11th Anniversary:

ACH vs Tadarius Thomas vs QT Marshal vs Silas Young vs Mike Sydal vs Adam Page ***
SCUM vs Coleman and Alexander ***
Charlie Haas vs BJ Whitmer **3/4
American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans ***1/2
Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong ***3/4
Adam Cole vs Matt Taven **1/4
Briscoe Brothers vs reDRagon ***3/4
Kevin Steen vs Jay Lethal ****

P.S. Ending WCW style. I hate WCW. Cliff Compton, Matt Hardy, Jimmy Rave, Rhett Titus. Really? fpalm


----------



## Lane

Reason there was no fans at ACH vs Fox 2 was because all the blood from the previous match was on the floor and fans didnt want to stand in blood. Match itself was great. Watch em both.


----------



## stryker360

speaking of intergender matches

Saturyne vs Mr. Touchdown YLC Defence
***1/2


----------



## KingCrash

HayleySabin said:


> Meh. Ending was probably the hardest I marked all year from something with wrestling in America so there was a silver lining to the show. Steen vs Lethal though. Idk what the hell happened there.


Especially with that review I'm shocked you of all people enjoyed that ending. I just can't imagine anyone getting excited over that angle with the group of guys they've brought into the group. 

-------------


*ROH - Honor vs. Evil*


QT Marshall vs. Jay Briscoe - **1/4

Tadarius Thomas vs. Jay Lethal: **1/2

Nate Webb vs. Mark Briscoe: *

ACH vs. Roderick Strong: ***3/4

Charlie Haas vs. Pepper Parks: *1/2

Kyle O'Reilly vs. BJ Whitmer: ***1/2
*
Elimination Rules*
Kevin Steen, Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Adam Cole, Michael Elgin & Davey Richards - ***

While O’Reilly/Whitmer was a nice surprise and ACH/Strong was the highpoint of the show the first half was pretty mediocre and the main event was disappointing considering who was in there even with the length and booking. And Charlie Haas’s gimmick is fine every once in a while on tv in a promo (as long as it's not in a car lot) but it’s death to a show every time he shows up to wrestle.



*AAW - Chaos Theory 2013*


*AAW Heritage Title Tournament - First Round*
Christian Able vs. Mat Fitchett - **1/2

MsChif vs. Markus Crane - DUD

*AAW Heritage Title Tournament - First Round*
Vic Capri vs. Davey Vega - *1/4

*AAW Heritage Title Tournament - First Round*
TD Thomas vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/2

Zero Gravity (Bret Gakiya & CJ Esparza) vs. Lamar Titan & Tweek Phoenix vs. Darin Corbin & Louis Lyndon vs. Jordan McEntyre - **

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Dan Lawrence - ***

*AAW Heritage Title Tournament - First Round*
ACH vs. Prince Ali - ***3/4

Michael Elgin & Davey Richards vs. Shane Hollister & Silas Young - ***1/2

The Heritage tournament continued slow before finishing out the first round with two very good matches, Jacobs has another solid singles match and the main event was good if a little long. And if HSabin ever sees this he might faint due to how Val and Scarlett try and distract Davey and Elgin.​


----------



## smitlick

*EVOLVE 18*

The Super Smash Bros vs SDS/El Generico
***3/4

Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano
****

*IWA-MS No Blood No Guts No Glory 2005*

CM Punk vs Delirious
*****

Also just listed the Best of IWA-MS 2005 Vol 7
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171006115464#ht_1392wt_1139

Includes the following
- CM Punk vs. Matt Sydal
- CM Punk vs Delirious
- Jimmy Jacobs vs Matt Sydal
- Matt Sydal vs Arik Cannon
- Josh Abercrombie vs Jerry Lynn
- 30 Minute Iron Man Match: Josh Abercrombie vs Matt Sydal


----------



## Platt

Was that the hour Punk/Delirious match?


----------



## seabs

KingCrash said:


> And if HSabin ever sees this he might faint due to how Val and Scarlett try and distract Davey and Elgin.


*I heard about this from a different review and almost choked to death. I'm interested in watching a Davey/Elgin tag match now. *


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> Especially with that review I'm shocked you of all people enjoyed that ending. I just can't imagine anyone getting excited over that angle with the group of guys they've brought into the group.


I think overall, SCUM is a good group. Personally I would have swapped out a few members though. Rhett and Rave are fine because they have a valid reason to be anti-ROH (Not being booked). Personally I would have swapped out Compton because he's never been in ROH to the best of my knowledge. I probably would have replaced him with BJ Whitmer. I'm waiting for a DVDrip before I see it, but when reading the results as soon as I saw BJ's name I thought for sure that he'd be joining. He's another one of those guys who has a reason. He worked his ass off to get ROH off of the ground and got nothing in return. Colt Cabana is another guy I would have added because, like BJ, he helped get the company off the ground and now he's not involved at all.

Not really sure why Matt Hardy is involved though. He seems to be the total opposite of the anti-ROH feel that SCUM has.


----------



## KingCrash

Matt Hardy is in there because he gets hate. Pure and simple. I get the reasons why members are in there but outside of Jacobs going singles I don't particularly want to see anyone in SCUM go against anyone else on the roster, don't care for the takeover/ending ROH feud and unless something great happens and Cole joins ala Bully Ray to add something to the stable once Steen leaves it may be bad times when it's Steen vs. Titus, Steen vs. Rave and Steen vs. Matt Hardy.



Platt said:


> Was that the hour Punk/Delirious match?


If it's the show with the IWA-MS War Games then yes it is.


----------



## seabs

*Only thing getting me back into ROH is a change of in ring style or a new influx of talent. The style aint changing and there isn't the talent outside of ROH to bring in either. Once ROH lost all the talented wrestlers they were doomed because their whole selling point was supplying the type of wrestling mainstream fans wanted. I guess they still do but they don't have the resources to do it effectively. There's a ton of other problems they have but that's the main one. *


----------



## Srdjan99

Anyone seen CZW:Wanted round' here?


----------



## sXeMope

*PWO Wrestlelution 4: Overdrive*

- *Bobby Beverly vs. Michael Facade vs. Gory*
- ***
- Really good opening contest. I was expecting more though. I like all three men and think they're really under-rated, but I feel like this match never really got out of second gear.


- *Ben Fruith vs. Bobby Shields*
- **
- This match really wasn't that good. Fruith's character annoys me. It was a basic match with the "loser" babyface going over the cocky heel. Fruith really wasn't really that good in the ring.

- *Kirst vs. Corey Winters*
- ***
- This match was okay. It had a backstory, which made it interesting. Nothing memorable happened, but it still wasn't a bad match



- *Johnny Gargano vs. "M-Dogg 20" Matt Cross vs. Josh Prohibition*
- ****
- Prohibition's first match in 2 years, and he hasn't lost a step IMO. I'm a huge fan of all three, and had high expectations for this match, but overall I was slightly disappointed. This seemed to be *the* storyline heading into the show. It was what caught my attention in regards to PWO to begin with, but it was on the first half of the show. The finish was botched, at no fault of the wrestlers. I guess it's one of those dream matches that will let people down no matter how good they make it.


- *Veda Scott vs. Portia Perez*
- **
- Nothing great. Not really sure what the purpose of the match was.


- *N8 Mattson & Benjamin Boone vs. Louis Lyndon & Flip Kendrick vs. Gregory Iron & Hobo Joe vs. Bryan Castle & Brian Bender*
- ***.5
- Better than I expected. Only thing I didn't like was they did one spot where multiple people did dives and it looked really coreographed because they all got knocked down and kept getting right back up. Nothing major, but still annoying.

- *Tito Santana vs. Nicki Valentino*
- **
- Again, nothing special. It fit into a storyline, and seemed to be an excuse to book a name. Shouldn't have been so high up on the card IMO.


- *Jason Bane vs. Krimson*
- ****
- I loved this match. I'm a huge fan of Krimson. CK3 changing into Krimson to me is similar to Bradshaw becoming JBL, Shawn Michaels becoming The Heartbreak Kid, "Stunning" Steve Austin becoming Stone Cold, etc. He plays the character so well. In ways, it's just a rip-off/combination of several different characters, but he's really made it into it's own thing. Anyways, this match was great. They brawled all over the venue, used chairs, thumbtacks, glass, the DWS got involved, etc. If you're a fan of hardcore matches, you should really like this.


- *Kevin Nash & Aaron Draven vs. Marion Fontaine & Brodie Lee*
- **
- Really disappointing for a main event. When Draven and Fontaine were in, Even Brodie was good (If I remember correctly, he said in his shoot that he had a broken leg when he wrestled this match). Nash was Nash. 'Nuff said. Funny thing was when Nash was coming out, you hear some guy yelling "YOU HELD DOWN CHRIS JERICHO" and a bunch of other things. The same guy is yelling at Nash when he's in the corner near him and Nash talks to him from the ring. Pretty funny stuff. Also, Marion Fontaine is my new favorite wrestler. I feel bad for not realizing his greatness sooner.


------------
- Overall, this was a decent show. I feel like some matches should have been swapped around though. For an event with the tagline "Overdrive", this show felt like it never went into "third gear"​


----------



## Lane

CZW Wanted is worth a watch for the opener, Fox vs Azriel, and Callihan vs Jacobs. Skip the rest.


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> Especially with that review I'm shocked you of all people enjoyed that ending. I just can't imagine anyone getting excited over that angle with the group of guys they've brought into the group.
> 
> And if HSabin ever sees this he might faint due to how Val and Scarlett try and distract Davey and Elgin.[/CENTER]


It got me man. I suppose shock and fun, but it worked for me. Jimmy Rave may or may not be the same guy in the ring like he used to be - the nostalgia factor of having him back was enough to curry favor. One of my favorites during his days in ROH. Doesn't hurt to know S.C.U.M. can have longevity behind them and actually be a force, as intended, considering I thought the faction was on the verge of crumbling soon. It's got my interest for now. Unsure if I'll actually care for Cliff Compton though.

And after bringing it to light, I'll have to watch the AAW tag match now.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I haven't watched ROH in a while but I like the stable other than Rhyno and Hardy.

I like most of the members as potential title challengers if Steen turns.


----------



## Obfuscation

Only Hardy match so far that's been poor since returning was vs Titus on TV. I don't get the Hardy hate, personally. Match vs BJ Whitmer was one of the better matches from this year by the promotion. The dislike for that match is another point I can't understand.


----------



## flag sabbath

Seabs said:


> *ACH/Fox Ironman II wasn't very good. There was barely anyone in the crowd and it's impossible to create an atmosphere when there's literally one row of fans. Just watch the April 2012 one. It's infinitely better. Elgin/Gargano on the same show as II though is fucking atrocious. *


I watched Gargano vs. Elgin and the 8-man bloodbath from AIW Hell On Earth 8 last night, and I went to bed despising indie wrestling.

I don't mind the occasional temporary no-sell for the sake of busting out a big desperation move, and I can handle some well-timed fighting spirit, but Gargano vs. Elgin was riddled with both guys ignoring the other's offence. I know plenty of folks around here can't stand Elgin for this type of shit, but Gargano was the major culprit here, repeatedly popping up from all kinds of bombs. Definitely a new low for 21st century videogame-style indie horseshit.

The 8-man is one of the wildest brawls I've seen, but it was also kinda pathetic. There's something really sad about a bunch of guys killing themselves & each other for a tiny crowd which barely reacts to anything except the screwjob finale.

Whoever thought it was a good idea to book an Iron Man match after that clusterfuck is obviously a fanboy money mark with zero promotional nouse.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> Was that the hour Punk/Delirious match?


Yes it was. I loved it. Probably on par with the ridiculous multi man tag match at BOLA a few years ago.


----------



## Flux

smitlick said:


> Yes it was. I loved it. Probably on par with the ridiculous multi man tag match at BOLA a few years ago.


If you're on about the Davey/Aries/Strong vs. Ryan/Taylor/Omega vs. Nick/Generico/Butcher match, then I NEED to watch this Punk/Delerious match, because in all honesty, that 9 man is the most FUN wrestling match I think I have ever watched.


----------



## smitlick

That's the one it's probably not as good but it's pretty close and it probably helped that I didn't know it was going an hour before watching it.


----------



## seabs

*It wasn't even the lack of selling that took me out of Elgin/Gargano. Crowd that bad gives them a heck of a lot to work against from the start but you watch that and these are supposed to be 2 of the best stars on the Indies right now. Yikes. It was just flat out bad in every sense imaginable. Like two guys who didn't have a clue how to put a match together. At all.*


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll believe it. 

Shame Gargano worked like a pile of shit, by the sounds of it.


----------



## seabs

*Gargano's a guy who needs someone to guide him through a good match. With the right guy who's a great worker he can look good by playing off them. Otherwise he really isn't up to much. He could be though but not on this current scene. Like I keep saying none of the Gargano's on the Indies will go anywhere anytime soon. It's like WWE developmental. Putting workers who need improving against workers who need improving doesn't get anywhere. They all need a Danielson type guy to elevate them to that next stage. Tyler Black would never have been viewed as much of a great wrestler as he was on the Indies without Danielson and Nigel taking him to that level. Look at some of the matches he was having in ROH after they left compared to matches with them 2, Aries and Jacobs. It's a vicious cycle where they all keep going around in circle doing the same shit getting nowhere. Best hope is someone in Japan picks them up but that's very unlikely unless you're a Ricochet/Rich Swann type high flyer who Dragon Gate will pick up. *


----------



## Platt

smitlick said:


> Yes it was. I loved it. Probably on par with the ridiculous multi man tag match at BOLA a few years ago.


I love that match so much, I really must watch it again soon.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Someone here watched ACH vs Elgin from AIW? heard great things about it.


----------



## FITZ

Srdjan99 said:


> Anyone seen CZW:Wanted round' here?





Lane said:


> CZW Wanted is worth a watch for the opener, Fox vs Azriel, and Callihan vs Jacobs. Skip the rest.


It was a pretty average show and I was in the front row for it. Fox/Azriel and Callihan/Jacobs were both really good. I got a mid match high five from Sami so that was cool as well. 

Dreamer/Cole was also fun because it's Adam Cole. Dreamer was actually really funny. He spit water in the ref's face and the guy behind me screamed, "Spit water in my face!" and Dreamer did it. So that was pretty hilarious. 

Main event was a total let down though. They acted like it was going to be this crazy hardcore war and it was mostly just everyone punching each other. There was some good Von Eerie/Masada storyline advancement though.


----------



## Groovemachine

Just to throw a spanner in the works on the whole Gargano thing, I haven't seen it but didn't everyone rave about the Gargano vs Jon Davis No Rope match from DGUSA Revolt earlier this year? I find it hard to believe Davis was the one doing the carrying.

Not that I'm disagreeing - I've never really seen the hype for Gargano. He's pretty generic in my book, but hey, thought I'd point it out for shits and giggles.


----------



## seabs

*Gargano has a **** match on every WWN Live show according to some people. Davis is good btw. *


----------



## Groovemachine

What are the stand out Davis matches? I saw most of the Dark City Fight Club ROH run which I thought was decent at best, and I've probably seen a couple of his FIP matches, but can't recall any particularly good stuff off the top of my head. Has he excelled in other promotions?


----------



## seabs

*Had a couple of really good matches with Vordell Walker last year that are on Youtube. I thought he was really good in the Tozawa and Ki matches last year too. He's not a guy with a ton of great matches but he can work a smart structured match which makes better than a lot of Indy guys by default.*


----------



## sXeMope

I love Gargano. He's one of those guys who's always inspired me. Especially since Evolve 10. His matches always entertain me, and he has a really cool moveset. I feel he's one of the few guys who have truly done everything in indy wrestling and can go off to WWE right now and leave nothing behind, storyline wise, unlike Sami, Cole, Steen, Generico, etc. I've said it before, but I would have loved to see Generico stay on the indies for like 6 more months just so PWG could properly do whatever they had planned with the DDT4 teaming.


PRIME Wrestling is having a DVD clearance sale. Everything on this page is $5 according to them. Great chance for people to check them out if you've never seen them before. http://primewrestling.com/store-archives.php


----------



## Lane

Gargano is awesome. Get on Elgin vs ACH. Shit was dope.


----------



## Obfuscation

Seabs said:


> *Gargano's a guy who needs someone to guide him through a good match. With the right guy who's a great worker he can look good by playing off them. Otherwise he really isn't up to much. He could be though but not on this current scene. Like I keep saying none of the Gargano's on the Indies will go anywhere anytime soon. It's like WWE developmental. Putting workers who need improving against workers who need improving doesn't get anywhere. They all need a Danielson type guy to elevate them to that next stage. Tyler Black would never have been viewed as much of a great wrestler as he was on the Indies without Danielson and Nigel taking him to that level. Look at some of the matches he was having in ROH after they left compared to matches with them 2, Aries and Jacobs. It's a vicious cycle where they all keep going around in circle doing the same shit getting nowhere. Best hope is someone in Japan picks them up but that's very unlikely unless you're a Ricochet/Rich Swann type high flyer who Dragon Gate will pick up. *


Gargano is pretty good in my eyes. Wouldn't claim him to be great. Good works. Or perhaps sometimes I'm a sucker for a guy with a flashy moveset who doesn't overuse it. Point being, I've said the same you have about the ring generals *needing* to be on the indie scene. Without them the workers who need to be grounded won't be. It's not a coincidence the indie stuff from 2013 I've seen has been pretty underwhelming for the majority. Matt Hardy is better than most out there today and yet he gets hate non-stop. He's kind of valuable at this rate.


----------



## Manu_Styles




----------



## Obfuscation

Morishima vs Steen rematch or bust.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Steen is going to face Cole at the iPPV but maybe it could happen at the TV Tapingsx, i want KENTA vs Elgin


----------



## Obfuscation

Was it said NOAH workers will do the TV tapings? Fat chance if only hoping for such a thing.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Forever Hooligans stay for the tapings so maybe that will happen with the NOAH guys too, another match that coulbe be awesome to watch is Kotoge vs ACH


----------



## Obfuscation

Forever Hooligans aren't exclusive Japanese talent though. It's only Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov who got fed to the Wolves. Not the same thing.


----------



## KingCrash

Why are you guys talking about NOAH? Does it have something to do with the pic that won't show up?



EmbassyForever said:


> Someone here watched ACH vs Elgin from AIW? heard great things about it.


If it's from the Conspiracy Theory show it was said to be good not great. I still have Hell on Earth and End Of The World to get through before then.



HayleySabin said:


> Matt Hardy is better than most out there today and yet he gets hate non-stop. He's kind of valuable at this rate.


Well between his reputation (which he's earned), the fact that he represents some of the things that old ROH fans hate about the new ROH, that he went over a guy some consider a future star and that he really hasn't had that really good matches (the Cole at FB was fine, vs. Whitmer/4CS on tv below average and the Titus one was god awful) lead to the hate.


----------



## Obfuscation

Border Wars pic with ROH & NOAH logos on it.

I stand by the Whitmer match being the MOTN from Defy or Deny 2013. Liked it a bunch more than the four way. Can't see how Hardy is what represents current ROH. I'd say so many others do over him. Win over Cole wasn't something I was into. Won't credit that towards Matt more than I do the booking. Guess it leaves me confused how some guys in ROH can get put over by some who watch yet Matt Hardy shows up and doesn't get greeted the same even though his track record has proven to be worth something right now when the roster is off running wild in crap performances.


----------



## KingCrash

For some Hardy represents the new ROH of bringing in acts that wouldn't be in the old ROH for reasons other then just good wrestling (WGTT, Mike Mondo, Mike Bennett, QT Marshall) while acts like The Young Bucks, El Generico and TJP are let go. As for Hardy's track record, if you look at it recently with his last year in WWE and his disaster run in TNA combined with the downward spiral that followed with his problems and that's why Matt gets the extra hate.

And I'll wait and see on what and who they bring over before getting excited for Border Wars and any outside involvement.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

The day Hardy put up that video implying he committed suicide was the day he entered the realm of (most likely) never being cheered for again.


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> For some Hardy represents the new ROH of bringing in acts that wouldn't be in the old ROH for reasons other then just good wrestling (WGTT, Mike Mondo, Mike Bennett, QT Marshall) while acts like The Young Bucks, El Generico and TJP are let go. As for Hardy's track record, if you look at it recently with his last year in WWE and his disaster run in TNA combined with the downward spiral that followed with his problems and that's why Matt gets the extra hate.
> 
> And I'll wait and see on what and who they bring over before getting excited for Border Wars and any outside involvement.


But Hardy was in the older days of ROH. Only three matches, yet, he was there. That's part of it I don't understand. Besides, I do firmly stand by the point that he has current members of the ROH roster beat. Not only the workers you listed. So it only comes off as ironic when ROH fans want to deem Hardy as "bad" yet they'll cheer for others who haven't brought anything to the table.

Same here. All I really wanted was Morishima vs someone. Don't know if he'll even return. Only hope I have is using his past history with the company be some form of swaying to get him to work a match on the show. Kotoge is bossy, but not sure if an opponent given to him would make me care.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The day Hardy put up that video implying he committed suicide was the day he entered the realm of (most likely) never being cheered for again.


Fair enough, I guess. It happened, he's moved past being in his downward spiral, I've personally moved on.


----------



## seabs

*Motivated and clean Matt Hardy was really great. Fans don't view him as that Hardy anymore though. They just see a washed up has been who's in a terrible state and doesn't want to get out of that state. The Hardy who was in ROH in 2005 and this Hardy are totally different. I can see where fans come from in that sense of not wanting a character like that around. Haven't seen him wrestle post WWE though but I imagine he isn't in the best shape of his life.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Certainly not in the best shape, yet proved to me _(at least)_ he can bust out a good match when need be. Then there was the Titus match - which was truly horrible. I'm still on the side to where he's capable of pumping out something GOOD at the end of the day. Not surprised the mindset of the casual current ROH fan would be different to mine. Actually, it would need to be the opposite to make sense at this rate.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW Cage of Death XIV*

1. 4Loco vs The Nation of Intoxication
***1/4

2. Rich Swann vs Shane Strickland
***1/4

3. The Excellent Family vs The Gulak Campaign for a Better CZW
**1/4

4. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
***1/2

5. BLKOUT vs OI4K
N/A

6. AR Fox vs Robert Anthony
***1/2

7. MASADA vs Drake Younger
***1/4

8. Matt Tremont vs DJ Hyde
****​


----------



## RKing85

Based solely as a spot fest and not as a wrestling match, the 3 team ladder match main event from Threemendous III is about a ****** match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Unfair to only think of it as a "spot fest" and not a great use of the dangerous stipulation and environment among the 6 men involved. I'm constantly blown away by it. Just about as perfect as a match like that should & could be.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - Wanted iPPV*


Shane Strickland vs. Bandido Jr. - **1/4

Neveah vs. Jessicka Havok - *

Shane Hollister vs. Alex Colon vs. Greg Excellent vs. Alex Reynolds - **

Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) vs. Alexander James & Kimber Lee - *

*CZW WIRED Title*
A.R. Fox vs. Azreial - **3/4

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
The Catalyst (Dustin Rayz & Eric Ryan) vs. The Nation of Intoxication (Devon Moore & Lucky 13) - **

Sami Callihan vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***

*Ultraviolent Rules*
Adam Cole vs. Tommy Dreamer - **1/4
*
CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Masada vs. Christina von Eerie vs. Joe Gacy vs. Matt Tremont - **


Completely forgettable show besides a good Jacobs/Callihan match that went a bit too long. No reason on earth Joe Gacy should be in the company, let alone the main event. 

​


----------



## sXeMope

I really hate seeing Irish Airborne wasted the way they are in CZW. IMO, they should be the tag team champions. Soild workers, and have the reputation. HORRIBLE misuse of them to put them against Alexander James and Kimber Lee.

Are The Catalyst bad or have they had shit opponents in all their matches so far? I like Rayz, and Ryan is decent as Kirst in PRIME. Both of their matches have had shit ratings overall.


Overall, nothing on the card sticks out at all as something I want to see. Joe Gacy is one of those guys who shouldn't be anywhere near a wrestling ring. At all.


----------



## smitlick

Gacy was CZW trained wasnt he? I'd assume thats why hes still being used.


*CZW Ascension*

1. Young Money vs David Starr & Latin Dragon
**

2. Eric Corvis & Nicholas Kaye vs KOA
**1/2

3. Shane Hollister vs Chuck Taylor vs Chris Brookes vs Alex Reynolds
**3/4

4. 4Loco vs Colin Delaney & Dalton Castle
***

5. Ezavel Suena vs Jessie Brooks
1/2*

6. The Nation of Intoxication vs The Gulak Campaign
*1/2

7. Shane Strickland vs Alex Colon
**1/2

8. Matt Tremont vs Tommy Dreamer vs Rory Mondo
*1/2

9. OI4K vs Eric Ryan & Dustin Rayz
**3/4

10. AR Fox vs tHURTeen
***1/4

11. MASADA vs Joe Gacy
*

Scarlett Bordeaux was probably the highlight of a rather disappointing show..​


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW Wanted*

Shane Strickland vs. Bandido Jr. - **2/4

Nevaeh vs. Jessicka Havok - *½

Shane Hollister vs. Alex Colon vs. Greg Excellent vs. Alex Reynolds - **3/4

Irish Airborne vs. Campaing For A Better CZW (Alexander James & Kimber Lee) - **

*CZW WIRED Title*
A.R. Fox vs. Azrieal - ***

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
The Catalyst vs. The Nation of Intoxication (Devon Moore & Lucky 13) - **

Sami Callihan vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***2/4

*Ultraviolent Rules*
Adam Cole vs. Tommy Dreamer - **3/4

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Masada vs. Christina von Eerie vs. Joe Gacy vs. Matt Tremont - **2/4

***

Why so much hate on Chainsaw Joe?  He's not THAT bad.


----------



## Obfuscation

smitlick said:


> 8. Matt Tremont vs Tommy Dreamer vs Rory Mondo
> *1/2​


Shocker.

That's without a doubt the worst match of the year so far. So horrible that I'm confident nothing will defeat it with the remaining months left.

Scarlett Bordeaux really was the highlight. I'll agree with you there. Wait till you see the Anniversary show...she'll steal things again.


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> I really hate seeing Irish Airborne wasted the way they are in CZW. IMO, they should be the tag team champions. Soild workers, and have the reputation. HORRIBLE misuse of them to put them against Alexander James and Kimber Lee.


I don't know, it seems like tag teams in CZW usually go down a level and just have meh matches. Pretty much feels like that's what the division's been for the past several years. And I didn't really like the match just being a set-up for the continuing Gulak Campaign/Fake Italian Gangsters feud.



> Overall, nothing on the card sticks out at all as something I want to see. Joe Gacy is one of those guys who shouldn't be anywhere near a wrestling ring. At all.


I remember a CZW promo he did that was maybe one of the worst promos I've ever seen. He's one of those guys who with more experience somehow gets worse.


----------



## Obfuscation

Can't say I even think OI4K are a good tag team as it is. Seen so much from them, yet nothing has ever popped out to set them apart from any other random indie tag team pairing.


----------



## KingCrash

I'd say Irish Airborne (refuse to call them OI4K) is a solid tag team that can be very good in the Midwest Indies where they feel more comfortable. Don't think they'll ever hit that first gear but they're better then say Hope & Change or The Scene or any of the other teams in the current CZW tag title feud.


----------



## Obfuscation

Best tag team by default, oh certainly. I do like Havoc & Lucky though. To claim they're better than OI4K, yeah, I won't go that far. BLKOUT & whatever the bald dudes call themselves suck.

--------

*Chikara - All The Agents & Superhuman Crew​*
1) Fire Ant & AssailAnt vs Solider Ant & DeviAnt ~ *


2) Dasher Hatfield vs Delirious ~ N/R


3) The Batiri _(Obariyon & Kodama)_ vs Los Ice Creams _(El Hijo Del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.)_ ~ **


4) Ophidian vs Frightmare ~ DUD


5) Jigsaw & The Shard vs Icarus & Sugar Dunkerton ~ **1/2


6) Eddie Kingston vs Green Ant ~ ***1/2


7) Kevin Steen & Young Bucks _(Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)_ vs 3.0 _(Shane Matthews & Scott Parker)_ & Gran Akuma ~ ***1/4


8) Hallowicked vs Chuck Taylor ~ ***1/2


9) *No Disqualification Match*
Archibald Peck vs Mark Angelosetti ~ ****​


~ Opener was so off. Only added to the confusion of the angle by seeing the guys just not put in a good display. Especially AssilAnt. He looked so bad during this.

~ 50 second match. Boooooo. I was excited for this one too. Appears to have begun a new program for 2013. So, at least it served a purpose.

~ Classic Chikara comedy match from the Ice Creams. Batiri rocks and this can be enjoyed by all who know how Chikara rolls. btw: *PUT KOBALD ON COMMENTARY ON EVERY SHOW. PLEASE*.

~ Ophidian vs Frightmare...ahhhhhhhh what the hell happened? The match I was looking forward to the MOST on this show and it crumbled before my very eyes. Every sequence was off and looked terrible. And these guys are good too. Baffling to see this third match between the two be so awful. Botched finish on top of all the crap too. How terrific. No doubt the biggest disapointment I've seen from wrestling all year. Landslide in that department.

~ Above average tag. Sugar played a solid FIP, Jig & Shard showed they have some solid chemistry with each other and Icarus was ever swarmy. Worked to put over the right angles. I can see this match being a bit of a turn for some considering it was more of this stupid Wink's confusing tag team situations. At least the new FIST seems to be parting ways with Icarus being a dick to Sugar and Sugar wanting to reform the original Throwbacks. Or the throwback Throwbacks. Yeah...

~ Kingston vs Green Ant was a gritty affair. Knew going in it would probably be very ground based thanks to Green Ant's submission deal & it was. So I got what I expected. Solid action and it picked up towards the end. Kingston was dominate for the first half - expected and he played the surly vet well. Green Ant inspired fans to get behind him, lead to a solid enough comeback before Eddie would kill the kid to stop the momentum dead. Steen insertion was well played, as was the involvement from Wink. Everything played out nicely here. Overall it is safe to say I enjoyed all aspects about this.

~ Back from intermission and the holy trio of Steen & Bucks carried the bland behinds of 3.0 & Akuma to a wildly fun match. To his credit Akuma was good in his role for the match. He did something. 3.0, however, did not. More evidence to make me not care about their push. They continue to get more and more basic. Pretty soon they won't do a single move before they win a match. All that matters here is STEEN & BUCKS, STEEN & BUCKS, STEEN & BUCKS. b/c they're legendary guys. :mark:

~ Wicked vs Taylor was everything you'd want a current indie exhibition match to be: fast, moves on point, everything meshing together very well. All I have to say here was it was a darn good display from both. Knew this couldn't have failed. I still like Chuck Taylor.

~ Perhaps I'm in the minority of those who loved Peck vs Touchdown. All good. Felt this was worked really, really well. To the point where I can call it great. Quite comfortably, tbhayley. Sometimes guys in Chikara try to strike and the strikes come off as so weak it is hard to get into things. Not here. Peck & Touchdown both really went at it; which only further pushed the No DQ environment. All sorts of comebacks are brought into play here - standard Chikara fare relying on some strong on point storytelling to help bring out the best nature of a match. I know the one major story development will be too wacky for some. For me, I bought into it. I know how Chikara is and I've come to expect everything, no matter how over the top it may be when you look at it from outside of the context that is implied. A bit silly for a match that was worked with a more serious tone throughout _(not like I'M GONNA KILL YOU SERIOUS, but serious enough to buy things, you know?)_ yet fitting when this was a program ender. And as that - a feud ender - this was probably the most satisfying of them all. Great match. Right from the outset this worked. Only complaint I could find was Touchdown fiddled with one of his gimmicks a touch too long before hitting a move...that's it. Minor gripe. Rest, oh yeah. Too much fun. Btw, Sugar Dunkerton was on commentary for this match and he gets the same treatment as Kobald: *PUT SUGAR ON COMMENTARY FOR EVERY SHOW TOO. PLEASE.* _(Chris Brown line has to be heard.)_

~ Overall this managed to be a good season premiere show. Started off quite shaky. To the point of where I thought this show was going to be a bust. Once Kingston vs Green Ant happened, things picked up. Main event is definitely worth the time, imo. Considering who is involved and how excellent all three were, the trios match should be viewed too. At least by those who know every Bucks match is worth a look. Being the best tag team in wrestling does that. Not to mention seeing Steen outside of ROH really, really does feel like you see him work in a much more natural capacity. Can't put my finger on it, but it's what I see.


----------



## FITZ

I'm disappointed that after seeing a few comments about Wanted nobody mentioned the hilarious moment where Tommy Dreamer spit water into a fans face.


----------



## Chismo

After Ascencion, Wanted is another CZW show I'm gonna skip. I'll just try to find Sami/Jacobs somewhere. Hopefully CZW steps da fuck up with WrestleCon and BOTB.


----------



## seabs

*I like the way MoxleyMoxx used 1/2 and 2/4 in the same review.

Irish Airbourne are really spotty and don't do much else. Some of their signature spots are horrible contrived too. Still makes them better than a lot of Indy talent though because at least their spots look decent.*


----------



## Obfuscation

I won't lose any sleep if I never saw them again. They've always only been "there" for me and nothing else.

Got to love how Adam Cole randomly works vs Tommy Dreamer on the CZW iPPV too. 

A) why is it happening? 
B) why would you waste ADAM COLE on a Dreamer match in 2013? Last time Dreamer showed up it was the worst thing imaginable - granted Rory Mondo was one of his opponents.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Chikara All The Agents & Superhuman Crew Review:​​*

*Fire Ant & AssailAnt vs Solider Ant & DeviAnt* - *1/2

*Dasher Hatfield vs Delirious* - N/R

*The Batiri vs Los Ice Creams* - **1/4

*Ophidian vs Frightmare* - ** (Thought it was good until the terrible cutter.. then things became bad) 

*Jigsaw & The Shard vs Icarus & Sugar Dunkerton *- **1/2

*Eddie Kingston vs Green Ant - ***3/4* (Great match, the post-match was very good as well)

*Kevin Steen & Young Bucks vs 3.0 & Gran Akuma *- ***1/4 (I don't get the 3.0 hate here, they are good in my opinion, I'm always having fun watching their matches)

*Hallowicked vs Chuck Taylor *- ***1/4 (Good but I wish it had more heat since it was semi-Main Event)

The Donst's promo was great, I actually felt bad for Jacob, lol

*No Disqualification Match: Archibald Peck vs Mark Angelosetti* - ***3/4 (Great booking with this match getting the Main Event spot, made it feel bigger and meaningful. The match itself was really good, lots of throwbacks here to Peck's gimmick, Sapphire, etc.. Touchdown is ridiculously underrated, should get more credit)

Watch the good stuff, the show in the next day with 3.0 vs Bucks, Kingston vs Steen and Peck vs Donst should be much better.​


----------



## Obfuscation

It's not. Reading show trumps the Easton show. Touchdown vs Saturyne should be viewed though. Hell of a sleeper match that rocked.

Problem I have with 3.0 is they're basic as hell. Offer almost nothing to each match they're in. _(pardon the BDK tag championship match from 2010)_ Jagged is entertaining, but I'm not into Shane Matthews; at least as a face. His red bull hyper shtick works better when he's heeling it up.


----------



## THECHAMPION

HayleySabin said:


> It's not. Reading show trumps the Easton show. Touchdown vs Saturyne should be viewed though. Hell of a sleeper match that rocked.
> 
> Problem I have with 3.0 is they're basic as hell. Offer almost nothing to each match they're in. _(pardon the BDK tag championship match from 2010)_ Jagged is entertaining, but I'm not into Shane Matthews; at least as a face. His red bull hyper shtick works better when he's heeling it up.



That's pretty crazy. I thought the Easton show was much better.

Do agree with Touchdown/Saturyne though. Absolutely stole the show. Easily Saturyne's best match, amongst Mr. TD's best too.


----------



## Obfuscation

Easton show was solid, but nothing quite popped following the opener for me. Well, trios match was pretty quality too. Lots of good story progression throughout. A grand element from Chikara comes through, but the action didn't top the Reading show collectively, imo.

This probably goes in part with how I felt the main event on the Reading show was tremendous and the Easton main event was bland outside of the general awesome nature of Young Bucks. Wasn't nearly as bad as 3.0 vs FIST from Green Ice though.


----------



## Lane

HayleySabin said:


> I won't lose any sleep if I never saw them again. They've always only been "there" for me and nothing else.
> 
> Got to love how Adam Cole randomly works vs Tommy Dreamer on the CZW iPPV too.
> 
> A) why is it happening?
> B) why would you waste ADAM COLE on a Dreamer match in 2013? Last time Dreamer showed up it was the worst thing imaginable - granted Rory Mondo was one of his opponents.


Seeing as how it was a pick your poison match where Cole and Callihan picked one anothers opponet....


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed Chikara's While The Dawn is Breaking here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/chikara-2102013-while-dawn-is-breaking.html

Overall thoughts: The show had something for everyone and most of the stuff was pretty good. They followed up on a lot of storylines and tried to make everything mean something. The 6-man with Quack was probably the best match but Kingston/Steen was good as well. Overall, it's worth a look and had a lot of good stuff in it.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation

Lane said:


> Seeing as how it was a pick your poison match where Cole and Callihan picked one anothers opponet....


That's all I needed. Some clarification. Doesn't help the point of the booking nonsense of Cole having to work vs Dreamer.


----------



## Mattyb2266

So ISW's show tonight was awesome, some crazy shit went down, best live show I've been to since cage of death, and in terms of being fun, probably topped the November show. I'll post a detailed review later on.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I'll give one of these a try. Last show I watched:

Wrestling is Fun 2/23

Frightmare vs. Dasher Hatfield ** 1/4

Stigma vs. Jolly Roger * 

Saturyne vs. Princess Kimberlee * 

Baltic Siege (Estonian Thunder Frog and Latvian Proud Oak) vs. The Batiri (Kodama and Kobald) * 3/4 

Oleg The Usurper vs. Jolly Roger ** 

Mike Quackenbush vs. Jaun Fransico De Coranado *** 1/2

The Colony (Green Ant and Fire Ant) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Max Smashmaster and Blaster McMasssive) *** 1/2

"Mr. Touchdown" Mark Angelosetti vs. Hallowicked *** 

- There was a really convoluted Frightmare scare spot involving an elevator in the opener, took too long to set up but it was moderately amusing. Match was forgettable but not bad at all.

- Stigma is awful. People seem to be expecting the current Quack vs. JigShard angle to end with him coming back, I hope not. Unless it's just for them to lose to wrap up the pair having 3 points angle. Roger could have a fun match with a decent opponent. He's not great though.

- Princess Kimberlee is really, really bad. Saturyne can have a good match (her match with Mr. TD Chikara's opening weekend was great.) but she's not remotely capable of carrying a lesser opponent yet. 

- Baltic Siege seem like they could be moderately entertaining once they get a bit more polished. I don't like Kobald as a wrestler, and Kodama isn't very good either.

- Oleg is an interesting prospect, and I look forward to seeing him work with some of the higher quality guys rather than the Lance Steels of the world.

- JFDC is the best, most polished wrestler in the Wrestling Is companies that doesn't appear in Chikara. They need to start booking him there soon. Quack hit a sick running slam on him on the outside. So loud.

- The white Devastation Corporation guy is Tursas sans mask right? The black one has serious potential to end up in the E. Very athletic, very big. I hope he gets a few years on the indies to get polished first.

- Mr. TD is great. All the stuff with his helmet was great. Finish whiffed a little. 

- The first half ranged from forgettable to really bad. But the second half was worth the price (especially considering the price was $5.)


----------



## Obfuscation

THECHAMPION said:


> I'll give one of these a try. Last show I watched:
> 
> Wrestling is Fun 2/23
> 
> Frightmare vs. Dasher Hatfield ** 1/4
> 
> Stigma vs. Jolly Roger *
> 
> Saturyne vs. Princess Kimberlee *
> 
> Baltic Siege (Estonian Thunder Frog and Latvian Proud Oak) vs. The Batiri (Kodama and Kobald) * 3/4
> 
> Oleg The Usurper vs. Jolly Roger **
> 
> Mike Quackenbush vs. Jaun Fransico De Coranado *** 1/2
> 
> The Colony (Green Ant and Fire Ant) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Max Smashmaster and Blaster McMasssive) *** 1/2
> 
> "Mr. Touchdown" Mark Angelosetti vs. Hallowicked ***
> 
> - There was a really convoluted Frightmare scare spot involving an elevator in the opener, took too long to set up but it was moderately amusing. Match was forgettable but not bad at all.
> 
> - Stigma is awful. People seem to be expecting the current Quack vs. JigShard angle to end with him coming back, I hope not. Unless it's just for them to lose to wrap up the pair having 3 points angle. Roger could have a fun match with a decent opponent. He's not great though.
> 
> - Princess Kimberlee is really, really bad. Saturyne can have a good match (her match with Mr. TD Chikara's opening weekend was great.) but she's not remotely capable of carrying a lesser opponent yet.
> 
> - Baltic Siege seem like they could be moderately entertaining once they get a bit more polished. I don't like Kobald as a wrestler, and Kodama isn't very good either.
> 
> - Oleg is an interesting prospect, and I look forward to seeing him work with some of the higher quality guys rather than the Lance Steels of the world.
> 
> - JFDC is the best, most polished wrestler in the Wrestling Is companies that doesn't appear in Chikara. They need to start booking him there soon. Quack hit a sick running slam on him on the outside. So loud.
> 
> - *The white Devastation Corporation guy is Tursas sans mask right? *The black one has serious potential to end up in the E. Very athletic, very big. I hope he gets a few years on the indies to get polished first.
> 
> - Mr. TD is great. All the stuff with his helmet was great. Finish whiffed a little.
> 
> - The first half ranged from forgettable to really bad. But the second half was worth the price (especially considering the price was $5.)


IS THIS FACT?


----------



## THECHAMPION

No, just a guess.

Hence the question mark.

Right size, right skin tone, appeared right after Tursas disappeared, can pull off a moonsault.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wasn't sure if you heard this through the grapevine. Tursas vanished without a trait, wonder if you could be onto something here.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Quick looking up of their size has Max Smashmaster (Grasping at straws point: faux-Germanic name) at 6'6 372 and Tursas at 6'8 375. The weight is negligible and I guess the height could be just from the headgear (though I'd guess Tursas's headgear was significantly taller than 2 inches.)


----------



## Obfuscation

Always could be enhanced for kayfabe as it is. Judging by the little shown from Devastation in their squash matches I'm trying to piece together any signs that it could be Tursas. The ample belly is the main sign for me right now. I could always go back and watch the matches over and act on some due diligence. I have free time right now. The idea of both being the same guy isn't far-fetched.


----------



## THECHAMPION

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8b/Tursas_BDK_1.jpg http://www.profightdb.com/img/wrestlers/thumbs-600/6d96ba71e9maxsmashmaster.png

Pictures of Tursas and Smashmaster (the one of Tursas is gigantic)

The bit of Tursas's face you can see looks just like Smashmaster's.

I'm gonna go with them being a match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Have to say, I think you're onto something here. Looks very similar. Even with the mask.


----------



## Rah

*Chikara: All The Agents & Superhuman Crew*


Who is King of the Anthill?
*The Colony Vs The Swarm*
★ 1/2
_AbhorrANT* _


An Explosive Encounter!
*Delirious Vs Dasher Hatfield*
DUD
_It's a good thing this ended as quick as it did, the wrestling they got in was pretty hit-and-miss._


Yummy vs. Yucky!
*The Batiri Vs Los Ice Creams*
★★
Who was the crazed guy on commentary? Loved his character portrayal but disliked this match.


One on One!
*Ophidian Vs Frightmare*
- ★★★
_That ending was legitimately WTF. Too bad this went on so short, Botchamania could have made an entire episode from it._


*Icarus/Dunkerton PROMO:* If Dunkerton's singing and comedy is your taste then you'll probably be able to appreciate this. The segment as a whole, however, wasn't good nor funny. The whole "I've been getting tips from a vet" and then divulging pretty obvious points was done so much better by Eric Young in 2011/2012.

Points in Play!
*Jigsaw & The Shard Vs Icarus & Sugar Dunkerton*
★★ 1/4
_Jigsaw is the man!_


First Time Ever!
*Green Ant Vs Eddie Kingston*
★★★★
_I didn't buy Green Ant having a chance here right until Kingston tweaked his knee off the dive. Even then the Steen "interference" certainly added plausibility in the victory, too. That's not to say Green Ant never made himself here, though, as he most certainly sold himself as the underdog that could out-wrestle the champion with his submission arsenal. Both wrestlers playing off of their characters (Kingston the powerhouse; Green Ant the submission expert)
most certainly added depth to this and had me buy into its goodness. Green Ant, instead of going for the easily in-reach ropebreak, rather turns Kingston's stomach claw into a sub on the arm. Now while Kingston was also easily able to get the rope-break it wasn't about having the champion submit, it was about showing Kingston that Green Ant was dangerous if the match swayed even marginally from Kingston's powerhouse offence. Throw in great selling as well as Green Ant taking Kingston's strikes like a champ and you have me sold, again, on Chikara. Even if it's just for one or two matches on the card._


Two Titanic Trios Collide!
*Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks Vs 3.0 & Gran Akuma*
★★★ 1/2
_The entire section with Akuma and Bucks/Steen was absolute brilliance. Everything else was shite. The powerbomb/double enziguiris spot was :mark:_


Singles Showdown!
*Hallowicked Vs Chuck Taylor*
★★ 1/2
_What's the point of having rope-breaks if you don't enforce them?_


Archibald Peck's pre-match promo was good in its words but horrid in its delivery.

No Disqualification Match!
*Archibald Peck Vs Mark Angelosetti*
★★★★
_This was a completely different beast to the Kingston/Ant match. While the previous match was more wrestling-heavy this was all about their gimmicks and the storyline. Ultimately it was everything Chikara is about. Any mention to over-reliance on gimmicks is negated purely due to backstory and Peck's final, triumphant return. It just made complete sense. This is not for those who want a great matchup as its stalls and comedy segments will most probably drive you into hating it but if you like Chikara, if you love comedic commentary (hell, even if you're like me who doesn't) GET ON THIS. I cannot think of a better way in which they could have done this. Perfection._

Best line in wrestling history: (after Touchdown hits Veronica with a spear) "ladies and gentlemen that was an 8.5 on the Chris Brown scale". :lmao :lmao



*Overall thoughts:* a good proportion of the card stank, but when it hit home it did so brilliantly. Even then there was some form of masochistic charm to the shittiness as nothing truly bored me. It all remained entertaining and I don't regret the time I spent watching this event. Throw in two arguable MotYC's and this is a good buy. What is with Chikara always hooking me in so tightly whenever I criticise it? Here's hoping it doesn't drive me away this time.​

* (yes, I spelt that wrong, shut up)


----------



## blink_41sum_182

ROH Honor vs. Evil

1. ACH vs. Roderick Strong - *** 1/2
2. BJ Whitmer vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***
3. SCUM vs. Team ROH - ** 3/4 (pretty slow and boring and WAY too long)

Didn't watch the rest. 




ROH 11th Anniversary

1. Forever Hooligans vs. American Wolves - *** 1/4-*** 1/2 (that hurricanrana spot was awesome)
2. Michael Elgin vs. Roderick Strong - *** (some good stuff but there were some botches and the finish just seemed kind of flat - I hope this feud is over now it's been going on way too long)
3. Briscoes vs. REDragon - ***-*** 1/4 
4. Kevin Steen vs. Jay Lethal - *** 1/4 (very disappointing - match was OK but kicking out of an F5 through a table and a package piledriver back to back seems kind of unrealistic. Using Generico's finisher was cool but he kind of fucked it up and it was the finish of the match)

Didn't watch the rest.


----------



## geraldinhio

Figured I'd post this here. WWE has done the unthinkable and unmasked Generico.  Here's him teaming with Ohno against Haper/Rowan. I don't even feel like watching. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xy...an-nxt-live-03-08-2013_sport#from=embediframe


----------



## Rah

He's still fundamentally the same wrestler as he was before. I'm pretty positive in my hopes for Generico* once he debuts, regardless (not that this is at all indicative of the character he will portray on TV).

Looking at the current roster, Vince must be shitting himself over how represented the indies are. They aren't _his stars_. While El Generico* was a fantastic gimmick, it going through to WWE was slim at best, anyway. His charisma, passion and ability is still all there and if there's anyone from the indies that can make a new role for himself in this situation I'm pretty sure it'd be Generico*. I'm also quite contented in saying that he possibly welcomes the challenge that will come with it. He's played the same character for years, and while he looks like he has massive fun in doing so, a fresh breath of air is great for anyone. Generico's* talent was never in his mask, it was always with him. I'm sure it'd be disconcerting at fist, but I stand by my hopes that he'll do fine. How many wrestlers have we trashed the new gimmicks of only to see them succeed? When Danielson was repackaged as Daniel Bryan most of this forum threw up their hands and exclaimed he was given a moronic name in the hopes of keeping him grounded from success. Look at him now, he's created the most over chants in wrestling since Austin's "what". A chant that transcends through every promotion within the sport.

He'll be fine, yo.

(* the Generico name is down to ease of use and nothing more, for you finicky people)


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

If Dos Caras Jr. could do fine without his mask, Generico can too.


----------



## geraldinhio

I suppose it will just take some getting used to. His mannerisms just don't seem the same without the mask. Like when he was trying to tag when Ohno wasn't there and was just swiping the air. Again, it will probably just take some getting used to. On the positive side maybe he'll benefit without the mask because he always did show excellent facial expressions. Also his name is horrible and attire his horrible. I feel like a broken record saying this once any Indy wrestler makes the transition. Maybe this post came across as a bit negative but the main thing to take out of it .....Generico in WWE. :mark: Actually a nice little tag too. Brodie destroys Generico for the finish.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> If Dos Caras Jr. could do fine without his mask, Generico can too.


I said the same thing. Although, Del Rio was not the face Generico was with the mask persona.


----------



## Rah

geraldinhio said:


> Also his name is horrible


Best tell his mom that, not WWE. It's his birth name.


----------



## sXeMope

I think WWE took away a lot of marketability from Generico by unmasking him. Sure, he's still the same person, but the Generico character is a lot more marketable than a skinny, ginger, French Canadian. That's just my opinion. I'm sure the horrible attires are just until they have something made specifically for him. Claudio was wearing plain trunks for a while until he got new gear, and Mox had some generic trunks for a while.

On a side note: It's funny how WWE puts all these indy guys together. Mox and Black are together, and now Hero and Generico are together, at least for the time being.


----------



## seabs

*Joey Silvia vs Lee Valiant vs Damien Wayne - SCWA 11.08.2012*
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjGcSsVI-T8_

_Bit late on this but this ruled and one of the best Indy matches of 2012 for me. It's spotty but it's structured enough to still be entertaining and not ridiculous and there's some really great spots in there. Plus it has Damien Wayne and Damien Wayne is awesome. This is what ROH should be trying to get but are nowhere near._


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Generico will be fine, he's in developmental anyway so they can experiment around with him and find something that works.
________
*YAMATO vs. Akira Tozawa (4/3/2011)-*****
-A great main event and easily one of Tozawa’s best matches in DGUSA and on par with his match against Hulk from United that same year. You had the hot up and comer Tozawa and an OTFG champ in YAMATO settling into his reign. Here you had lots of momentum trading with them cleverly incorporating their signature offense in a way that was exciting and kept the pace the flowing at a fast rate. YAMATO did a great job of working over Tozawa’s back and when Tozawa came back, did the crowd go insane especially during the finishing stretch when he kicked out of the Galleria at 1 count. It’s a shame that for as talented as YAMATO is he couldn’t catch on in either Japan or America when they made him the top guy.


----------



## Chismo

Drake's FB post about Sami/Drake from DDT4:


> So there's a couple people in internet land that are giving me and Sami Callihan a hard time about our last fight at DDT4 saying that we went "too far" and some of the bumps and hits we took were "dumb"...to those people, I politely say Fuck Off. We worked our asses off and put our heart and souls into that match. We are fighting for a chance at the world title so shit may get crazy. We are both very intelligent human beings and workers that put a lot of thought and pride into our work. The chairs are f'n plastic btw, Im well aware of what steel chair shots to the head can do. I'm extremely proud of that match and I feel that the crowd enoyed it and felt they got a lot out of their entertainment dollar. Peace!


----------



## Rah

Hey, _*Matt_Yoda*_, do you have any links and/or recommendations for good/MotY matches from DG/DG:USA from this year?

I remember someone pimping an Infinity match but, for the life of me, I cannot find it anywhere. They're the only promotions I haven't tapped in to this year, sadly.


----------



## EmbassyForever

JoeRulz said:


> Drake's FB post about Sami/Drake from DDT4:


There's a huge difference between "giving everything you got" storytelling (Punk vs Cena is an exapmle) and just doing stupid shit like PILEDRIVER ON THE APRON when the match just started. I have no big problem with Younger, I actually liked his recent matches in PWG but my god the series matches with Calliahn is just too freaking much. He really needs to stop killing himself in every match because he'll end up in a wheel chair...


----------



## Rah

I'm not sure what else people could have expected from it.

I don't see where they went "too far". A lot of CZW is heavier than that. As for the spots, yeah, in terms of rating the match objectively they weren't well executed BUT that match was fun. They also seemingly glossed over a few spots that Drake set up, instead resetting that chair to allow for less impact on their bodies. Besides, it's their bodies and their work. They're well-trained, and behind the madness I'm sure they've taken a lot of precautions.

I can only imagine what the reaction to their Guerrilla Warfare match will be. :kenny


----------



## seabs

JoeRulz said:


> Drake's FB post about Sami/Drake from DDT4:


*Gotten to.

So not only is he largely terrible but he's also a dick? Think he's an intelligent worker for taking so many unprotected chair shots despite supposedly knowing the damage they're doing to his brain. I don't care what happens to him personally but he's a fool if he's fine with where his body and life is gonna in ten years time. *


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Rah said:


> Hey, _*Matt_Yoda*_, do you have any links and/or recommendations for good/MotY matches from DG/DG:USA from this year?
> 
> I remember someone pimping an Infinity match but, for the life of me, I cannot find it anywhere. They're the only promotions I haven't tapped in to this year, sadly.


Sure man I’ll post everything in one go:

*Dragon Gate USA:
Open The Golden Gate, Revolt! & Heat 2013 (1/25-27/2013)*

John Morrison vs. Akira Tozawa (OTGG)
Johnny Gargano vs. Jon Davis (Revolt)
The Young Bucks vs. AR Fox/Akira Tozawa (Heat)

Out of all of these Bucks vs. Fox/Tozawa is probably the one you’d want to check out the most.
__________________

*Dragon Gate (Japan):

Infinity 283 (1/7/2013)*
CIMA, Mochizuki & Dragon Kid vs. HAG, Saito & Kanda vs. Doi, Yoshino & Ricochet vs. Tozawa, Hulk & Tanizaki

*Infinity 285 (1/27/2013)*
Naoki Tanizaki vs. Mr. Quu Quu Toyonaka Dolphin

*Infinity 286 (2/7/2013)*
Doi, Yoshino & Ricochet vs. Mochizuki, Fuiji & Kid
Shingo Takagi & YAMATO vs. K-Ness & Kenichiro Arai
Tozawa, Hulk, Penguin & Kzy vs. Susumu, HAGM, Saito & Kong


----------



## KingCrash

Are those Infinity episodes anywhere to grab because I heard that CIMA/Yoshino from the latest one I think is also great.

As for Drake, he's done dumber stuff in other feds (he took three steel chair shots to the dome and bled for a six-min. random match) so whatever.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

KingCrash said:


> Are those Infinity episodes anywhere to grab because I heard that CIMA/Yoshino from the latest one I think is also great.
> 
> As for Drake, he's done dumber stuff in other feds (he took three steel chair shots to the dome and bled for a six-min. random match) so whatever.


I posted the links to 285 and 286 in the Puroresu Spoilers thread, to my knowledge those are the latest two released.


----------



## Rah

I've just linked the full shows off some guy's YT channel in the Puro results thread.

The amount of greatness in his channel is off the charts.



Matt_Yoda said:


> *cut for length*


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## sXeMope

All DG Infinity's are posted on OpenTheDragonGate.com for stream. You can also download if you have the proper plugin.


I like Drake, but I do agree that he needs to stop killing himself at any chance he gets. Sometimes it's justified and looks believable, but that corkscrew senton off of the apron after Sami hit the Yakuza Kick was completely unnecessary and looked stupid as fuck. I think he's a good enough worker to get himself over without doing that shit.


----------



## Rah

OpenTheDragonGate.com are about 8 shows behind, though.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

sXeMope said:


> All DG Infinity's are posted on OpenTheDragonGate.com for stream. You can also download if you have the proper plugin.


I just assumed that everyone here already knows about that site but he's been slow with keeping everything up to date lately because of other commitments. Last I checked he's only up to 278 or 279. However for older shows that place is a godsend.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Chikara While the Dawn is Breaking Review:*

*Young Lions Cup Match:* Mr. Touchdown(c) vs. Saturyne - ***1/4 (Best Saturyne match so far, great opener)

Jakob Hammermeier vs. Gran Akuma - **

Tim Donst vs. Archibald Peck - **1/2 (Donst is really awesome, he should've won the belt from Kingston, he's doing an amazing job with his gimmick. Feud between Peck and Donst? :mark 

F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Chuck Taylor, and Sugar Dunkerton) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant, Green Ant, and assailANT) - ***

- Great angle with Dasher and Sugar, looks interesting

Kobald vs. Dasher Hatfield - ** (dragged wayy to much, the post-match was very good)

Jigsaw, deviANT, and The Shard vs. Hallowicked, Frightmare, and Mike Quackenbush - ***1/4

*Chikara Grand Championship Match:* Eddie Kingston(c) vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/2

*Campeonatos de Parejas Match:* The Young Bucks(c) vs. 3.0 - ***3/4 (The third fall was awesome)​
IMO better than the last show, much more consistent and great advancement


----------



## Groovemachine

I just watched the last two matches from Chikara While the Dawn is Breaking, thought they were both very good but I'd put Steen/Kingston a little higher at ***3/4. It was somewhat anti-climactic, but that was my only real complaint. The main story here was Eddie's SUPERB selling of Steen's leg work. It was almost textbook. Steen goes to irish whip Kingston into the ropes, and Eddie's legs just buckle beneath him. Also loved him blocking the Swanton with his knees, only for it to hurt him even more than it did Steen. So yeah, the selling was fantastic and Kingston's title reign looked in jeopardy, and you can't ask for much more than that. I feel like it didn't quite peak, ending earlier than it perhaps should have, but this was another stellar Grand Championship defense for Eddie Kingston.


----------



## sXeMope

RF Video has that new ECW documentary that they had the Kickstarter for up for Pre-Order. I still fail to see it's purpose. Between Rise & Fall, Forever Hardcore, and all the books and shoot interviews, what's even left to tell?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> RF Video has that new ECW documentary that they had the Kickstarter for up for Pre-Order. I still fail to see it's purpose. Between Rise & Fall, Forever Hardcore, and all the books and shoot interviews, what's even left to tell?


Exactly. Instead of doing so many documentaries about ECW, WCW etc, they should do documentaries about promotions like CZW, CHIKARA and other long-time indy promotions.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bucks vs 3.0 fell very flat for me outside of Bucks general awesomeness. One team doing all the work while the other did shit all can only go so far for me. Plus, the whole "oh look 3.0 did it again" nonsense got about zero reaction from me. Show did a hell of a job advancing angles for the new season. Brilliant job by Chikara right there.


----------



## Rah

Is Shaun Matthews from 3.0 any relation to Kyle Matthews from Rampage Pro?

If so, Kyle most certainly got ALL the talent in their gene pool.


----------



## Obfuscation

Not that I know of. Maybe if Kyle is Canadian we can look more into it.

Shane Matthews certainly has a personality, but not much to offer in the ring. Nothing wrong with simple/basic either, only you have to extenuate the positives.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Exactly. Instead of doing so many documentaries about ECW, WCW etc, they should do documentaries about promotions like CZW, CHIKARA and other long-time indy promotions.


I'd personally love to see one on independent wrestling in general. A documentary showcasing the history, and just how important the independents are to wrestling. I recently saw a Paul Bearer quote that went: "Independent wrestling is the grass roots of our industry. When the roots die, so does the tree" And I believe that's true. WWE are looking at the independents more and more as opposed to bodybuilding contests, and as a result I think WWE will be in a very good place in 5-10 years. I'm not speaking from a indy smark point of view, but look at NXT. It's slowly turning into an indy smarks dream fed. Tyler Black, Jon Moxley, Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Pac, El Generico, Britani Knight, Brodie Lee, Sterling James Keenan etc. Not to mention CM Punk and Bryan Danielson are on international TV every week. That's also ignoring all the guys rumored to be on WWE's radar, and the indy talent TNA has picked up.


I don't think people should make documentaries on WCW/ECW, because they're dead. There's nothing new. What you heard in Forever Hardcore, you will likely hear in the new doc. At the most, you'll probably hear some stories from some of the Extreme Rising shows. That's about it.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Groovemachine said:


> I just watched the last two matches from Chikara While the Dawn is Breaking, thought they were both very good but I'd put Steen/Kingston a little higher at ***3/4. It was somewhat anti-climactic, but that was my only real complaint. The main story here was Eddie's SUPERB selling of Steen's leg work. It was almost textbook. Steen goes to irish whip Kingston into the ropes, and Eddie's legs just buckle beneath him. Also loved him blocking the Swanton with his knees, only for it to hurt him even more than it did Steen. So yeah, the selling was fantastic and Kingston's title reign looked in jeopardy, and you can't ask for much more than that. I feel like it didn't quite peak, ending earlier than it perhaps should have, but this was another stellar Grand Championship defense for Eddie Kingston.


Yeah I agree, Kingston's selling was fantastic, but there wasn't a moment that I thought Steen has a chance to win which kinda hurt the match for me overall. I really loved the ending btw, felt like it came out of nowhere and it was a kinda fluke winning by Kingston.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> I'd personally love to see one on independent wrestling in general. A documentary showcasing the history, and just how important the independents are to wrestling. I recently saw a Paul Bearer quote that went: "Independent wrestling is the grass roots of our industry. When the roots die, so does the tree" And I believe that's true. WWE are looking at the independents more and more as opposed to bodybuilding contests, and as a result I think WWE will be in a very good place in 5-10 years. I'm not speaking from a indy smark point of view, but look at NXT. It's slowly turning into an indy smarks dream fed. Tyler Black, Jon Moxley, Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Pac, El Generico, Britani Knight, Brodie Lee, Sterling James Keenan etc. Not to mention CM Punk and Bryan Danielson are on international TV every week. That's also ignoring all the guys rumored to be on WWE's radar, and the indy talent TNA has picked up.
> 
> 
> I don't think people should make documentaries on WCW/ECW, because they're dead. There's nothing new. What you heard in Forever Hardcore, you will likely hear in the new doc. At the most, you'll probably hear some stories from some of the Extreme Rising shows. That's about it.


Again, agreed. That would be terrific.


----------



## DOPA

*Chikara While the Dawn is Breaking*

Young Lions Cup Match:
Mr. Touchdown(c) vs. Saturyne: ***1/2*

Jakob Hammermeier vs. Gran Akuma: **3/4*

Tim Donst vs. Archibald Peck: ***

F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Chuck Taylor, and Sugar Dunkerton) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant, Green Ant, and assailANT): *****

Kobald vs. Dasher Hatfield: ****

Jigsaw, deviANT, and The Shard vs. Hallowicked, Frightmare, and Mike Quackenbush: ****1/4*

Chikara Grand Championship Match:
Eddie Kingston(c) vs. Kevin Steen: *Didn't see, hopefully a link comes up for the match on its own.*

Campeonatos de Parejas Match:
The Young Bucks(c) vs. 3.0: ******

- I watched dailymotion links for the show and missed Kingston vs Steen as the link got deleted. I don't feel like downloading the whole show for 1 match so I hope a link comes up for the match soon as it was a match I really wanted to see.

- This was my first full Chikara show so I don't really know what is going on with the storylines and such so I could only judge from the matches themselves and what I could pick up.

- Most of the undercard I felt was really weak. The opener I thought was pretty decent however it is clear that Saturyne is very green. She messed up a number of spots and thankfully Mr. Touchdown kept it together and got a decent match of her.

- FIST vs Colony was a really fun tag match. Typical Chikara comedy which was funny to watch and I really liked the story around the dissension of the FIST with the newest member Dunkerton.

- The other trios match was also good and was a really good story based match around Jigsaw and Quackenbush and their recent break up. Jigsaw surprisingly plays a really great dickish heel which was really weird to see as all the matches I've ever seen him in he's played a face. I felt Quackenbush did a really good job selling his conflicting mind of wanting to beat the crap out of Jigsaw but also remembering that he was Jigsaw's mentor and how close they were which allowed Jigsaw to manipulate him. Good stuff all around.

- The rest of the undercard I thought was really weak. Hammermeier's match was okay up till the finish which I thought fell really flat. I did not like it at all. Donst vs Peck I thought was garbage, I felt it dragged on and on. I understood what they were trying to do with the story around Donst and Hammermeier and also with the girl and Peck's storyline thing they had but it was really distracting and it just dragged. The finish was just really silly and did not come off well at all. Kobald vs. Dasher Hatfield to me was just too damn long, it really dragged and was really slow for the first half of it. It picked up a little bit towards the end but it was just really dull and I couldn't get into it at all. Card suffered from these lackluster undercard matches.

- Main event I thought was great, I really loved the main event. The Young Bucks are just killing it these days and 3.0 impressed me a lot in this match. I really liked the story behind this match with the Young Bucks dominating the early fall, 3.0 catching them off guard for the second and then Young Bucks for a number times looking like they were going to win, they were dominating and then 3.0 came back from behind to win. I understand some people are complaining that they've seen it before and it is old. But I can't have that complaint because I haven't followed product that much at all so as a first time view I loved it. The roster coming out and supporting 3.0 I thought was a nice touch to how important the match was, how much they wanted 3.0 to win and how much the locker room despised the Young Bucks. Overall, great main event.

- Not seeing Kingston/Steen which is supposedly really good means I can't rate this show fully but from what I've seen there was nothing really special to go out of your way for to see except the main event. A lot of the undercard to me was weak and hindered my enjoyment of the show so it's not a great first full impression of Chikara. I hope All the Agents and Superhuman Crew is better.

***If someone has a link for Kingston/Steen I'd very much appreciate it being sent here, thank you  ***


----------



## smitlick

Just listed the IWA-MS Best of 2006 Vol 1 on eBay
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171010207017#ht_958wt_1139

Includes the following
- Necro Butcher vs Samoa Joe
- Chris Hero vs Necro Butcher
- NO DQ - Jimmy Jacobs vs Arik Cannon
- Ian Rotten vs Chris Hero
- 30 Min Ironman - Chris Hero vs Trik Davis


----------



## OLE4Life

*DGUSA DVD deal*

2 for 30, 3 for 40

I'm getting Chasing the Dragon for sure, just because I was in attendance for that show and I'd like to own the dvd.

What are some other DVD's worth getting? I know Danielson had a short, but memorable, run. I'm not familiar with a lot of their early stuff. I was just looking for opinions.


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: DGUSA DVD deal*

This deal would be good...If they weren't over a year behind on their DVD releases.


Anyways, I've heard Open The Southern Gate is good. I haven't actually seen them, but the shows Danielson did in between WWE runs look amazing on paper. The First Anniversary Show is great, but it's sold out on their site if I remember correctly.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gladly take Touchdown vs Saturyne over Bucks vs 3.0 any day of the week.

Chikara was grasping at straws with the locker room coming out for the main event this time around. Worked most other occasions. Didn't get behind it this time around. Wasn't really much of a story behind the match like they tried to convey. Especially when I'm stuck thinking about 3.0's first championship shot against Claudio & Ares. Now that match was very well done. Good cause for getting behind the newly technico 3.0 to thwart the dominate BDK. Where as this time it was only the Bucks as the champs & with their ties to ROH being over, it almost felt as if there was no reason to root against the Bucks. Their great action almost permits you to love them - despite acting like cocky jerks.


----------



## THECHAMPION

HayleySabin said:


> Chikara was grasping at straws with the locker room coming out for the main event this time around. Worked most other occasions. Didn't get behind it this time around. Wasn't really much of a story behind the match like they tried to convey. Especially when I'm stuck thinking about 3.0's first championship shot against Claudio & Ares. Now that match was very well done. Good cause for getting behind the newly technico 3.0 to thwart the dominate BDK. Where as this time it was only the Bucks as the champs & with their ties to ROH being over, it almost felt as if there was no reason to root against the Bucks. Their great action almost permits you to love them - despite acting like cocky jerks.


Agreed.

It felt very disingenuous.

BdK felt like outsiders at war with Chikara. The Young Bucks never did.


----------



## smitlick

Just listed IWA-MS Best of 2006 Vol 2
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171011208010#ht_961wt_1139

Includes the following
- Necro Butcher vs Roderick Strong
- Low Ki vs Tyler Black
- Kevin Steen vs Ian Rotten
- Delirious vs El Generico
- Low Ki vs Necro Butcher
- Milano Collection A.T. vs Chris Hero
- Tyler Black vs Ricochet


----------



## EmbassyForever

Steen vs Richards shoot was awesome, lots of grest stories (the Disco Machine one was hilarious!), highly recommended.


----------



## DOPA

HayleySabin said:


> Gladly take Touchdown vs Saturyne over Bucks vs 3.0 any day of the week.
> 
> Chikara was grasping at straws with the locker room coming out for the main event this time around. Worked most other occasions. Didn't get behind it this time around. Wasn't really much of a story behind the match like they tried to convey. Especially when I'm stuck thinking about 3.0's first championship shot against Claudio & Ares. Now that match was very well done. Good cause for getting behind the newly technico 3.0 to thwart the dominate BDK. Where as this time it was only the Bucks as the champs & with their ties to ROH being over, it almost felt as if there was no reason to root against the Bucks. Their great action almost permits you to love them - despite acting like cocky jerks.


Well as I said, I don't have Chikara history to base it off so I judged it for the match itself and the story of the match which I loved and felt was really well done. You can take that for what its worth. Saturyne definitely has potential but is really green, she brought that match down for me.


----------



## Obfuscation

THECHAMPION said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It felt very disingenuous.
> 
> BdK felt like outsiders at war with Chikara. The Young Bucks never did.


Not a bit. Only time it came across Chikara trying to force something with one of their matches. Letting things play out with a good atmosphere behind it is what they should stick to. It's worked many times in the past. No need to over-do things. More Fire Ant vs Vin Gerard YLC finals type scenarios & less forcing the next time a big or championship match comes around.


----------



## ceeder

So, this morning, I sat there looking at my seven DDT4 show DVDs and I've decided I want to watch at least two tonight.

Somebody pick any two DDT4 tournaments over the last few years. I've seen them all, but open to any other perspectives or suggestions to note anything in particular.


----------



## Obfuscation

2009 & 2010.

'09 being my personal favorite & 2010 having the best winners of the tournament.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Chikara The Cibernetico Rises 2012 Review:* 

Soldier Ant vs. Mr. Touchdown - **1/2

Fire Ant vs. The Shard - ***1/2 (This match was AWESOME! The Shard is great)

Dasher Hatfield vs. Icarus - ***

The 1-2-3 Kid and Marty Jannetty vs. The Heart Throbs - **1/2

*Torneo Cibernetico: *Team Chikara (Eddie Kingston, 3.0, Gran Akuma, Hallowicked, Frightmare, UltraMantis Black, and Tim Donst) vs. Team Steen (The Briscoe Brothers, The Young Bucks, Jimmy Jacobs, The Bravado Brothers, and Kevin Steen): ****1/4 (It was a blast watching this match, lots of good match-ups, Jay Briscoe completly ruled in this match and the finish IMO was very good, post-match was awesome as well, Donst was pure gold at this time)

Really fun show and the NYC crowd was hot all-night which is a huge plus​


----------



## vanishrap

*PWG Debut Show​*
_Charles Mercury, Sara Del Rey & Supa Badd vs. Ryan Drago, Topgun Talwar & Zokre -	***1/4
Chris Bosh vs. Excalibur	**
Quicksilver & Scorpio Sky vs. Shane Ballard & Shannon Ballard	**3/4
M-Dogg 20 vs. Super Dragon	***1/2
Babi Slymm vs. TARO	*1/2
Apollo Kahn & Hook Bomberry vs. Disco Machine & Mr. Excitement	***1/4
Adam Pearce & Al Katrazz & The Hardkore Kidd vs Funky Billy Kim & Joey Ryan & Scott Lost	***
AJ Styles vs. Frankie Kazarian	***3/4
_​
I enjoyed the main event most of all. Slymm vs TARO was funny, but not a wrestling match. And commentary was funny and virtually perfect for me.


----------



## Chismo

Watched that PWG's debut show few days ago, actually:












*The Debut Show*


1.	Sara Del Rey, Charles Mercury & Supa Badd vs. Top Gun Talwar, Zokre & Ryan Drago

*3/4


2.	Excalibur vs. Chris Bosh

**1/2


3.	The Ballard Brothers (Shane & Shannon) vs. The Aerial Express (Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver)

***


4.	Super Dragon vs. M-Dogg 20

***


5.	TARO vs. Babi Slymm

*1/2


6.	Disco Machine & Mr. Excitement vs. Hook Bomberry & Apollo Khan

***1/2


7.	Hardkore Inc. (Adam Pearce, Al Katrazz & Hardkore Kidd) vs. The X-Foundation (Joey Ryan, Scott Lost & Funky Billy Kim)

***


8.	Frankie Kazarian vs. AJ Styles

***3/4


Cool debut show for PWG. You could feel that catchy “we don’t give a fuck” atmosphere and approach, right from the start. There was a lot of solid/good wrestling on the card. But the biggest plus of the show was the commentary provided by Team Chismo. :lmao Excalibur is one crazy maniac, he talks about EVERYTHING, lol.​


----------



## Bruce L

Just posted a few new RoH DVDs to ebay, in case anyone's interested:

Bryan Danielson: Rise to Glory
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251248801225?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Manhattan Mayhem
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251248807034?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Nowhere to Run
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251248810767?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

... and re-listed a few I've had up before:

Death Before Dishonor II, Part One
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251248816860?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Fate of an Angel
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251248817076?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

This Means War
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251248817245?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Rah

This post should have been a Chikara review but I fell asleep watching the show. :kg3

I absolutely wouldn't be surprised if WWE pick up Touchdown or, at least, give him a tryout soon. His promos and presence ain't half bad.


----------



## Obfuscation

I got behind Mr. Touchdown quite quickly, to my amazement. Wasn't sure what to expect following his debut at The Thirteenth Hat. What followed in 2012 was a much, much welcomed surprise. At this rate 2013 is going to be another quality year for him.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Awesome promo by Calliahn - https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=h3ewUBra3KM
But, fuck, until I saw the description I didn't even knew that there's an EVOLVE show at the Mania-Weekend and it's their "big" EVOLVE Title Tournament......


----------



## vanishrap

PWG 70 / 30

Joey Ryan vs. TJ Perkins -	**1/4
Alex Shelley vs. Rocky Romero -	****
Kevin Steen vs. Ronin - ***1/4
Scorpio Sky vs. Top Gun Talwar -	*1/4
Chris Sabin vs. Scott Lost -	***3/4
Davey Richards vs. SHINGO -	***3/4
Disco Machine vs. Human Tornado -	***
El Generico vs. Christopher Daniels -	****​


----------



## DOPA

*Chikara All the Agents and Superhuman Crew*


deviANT and Soldier Ant vs. assailANT and Fire Ant: ***1/4*

Delirious vs. Dasher Hatfield: *DUD*

The Batiri vs. Los Ice Creams: ***

Ophidian vs. Frightmare: *DUD*

Jigsaw and The Shard vs. Sugar Dunkerton and Icarus: ****

Green Ant vs. Eddie Kingston: ******

The Young Bucks and Kevin Steen vs. 3.0 and Gran Akuma: ****1/2*

Chuck Taylor vs. Hallowicked: ****1/4*

No Disqualification Match:
Mr. Touchdown vs. Archibald Peck: ****3/4*


- Opener I thought was okay/decent. It got a little bit confusing at times but I think they did a pretty good job telling the story of Soldier Ant not wanting to fight his long time former Colony friend Fire Ant and vice versa. I enjoyed the dissension between deviANT and Solider Ant and the play off their storyline at the moment. It could have been done better and in a way that was less confusing or over the top. But this was to be expected by Chikara and I enjoyed it for what it was.

- Then the next three matches were just total garbage, the show went so downhill from here till Kingston vs Green Ant. Whilst I understood the thought process behind giving Dasher the fluke win it was done in a way that made Delirious look like a complete geek. Complete waste of a match right here, I don't understand why they couldnt have gone with a proper match with the same ending. It would have been a whole lot better. The feud itself has potential and I liked the attack afterwards. But I hated the booking here.

- Batiri vs Los Ice Creams was complete crap. Batiri are okay but Los Ice Creams are complete trash. This gimmick reminds me of those stupid gimmicks they did in the WCW days in the early 90's that were ran by non wrestling people. I understand that this is not supposed to be a serious gimmick but there are lines you don't cross. A tag team focused around Ice Cream? Stupid as hell even for Chikara. You had one of them running around like an idiot for half the match, really gimmicky mannerisms from both that were not funny at all and just really dragged down the match. Half the match was just them fucking about. It was horrible. This gets a * because Batiri did their best to carry this thing and then when Los Ice Creams actually tried to wrestle they weren't complete garbage. This was just a waste of time though.

- That match was the worst match of the night up till that point because Delirious's match wasn't really even a match and I thought it couldn't get worse but it did. Ophidian vs. Frightmare was terrible but probably wouldn't have been worse than the previous tag match if it weren't for the clusterfuck confusing finish which didn't make any sense to me whatsoever. Really confusing, don't understand what the point of it was. There may have been a completely logical point to it but it was so botched that it really doesn't matter. Frightmare did his thing but Ophidian was garbage and much like with Los Ice Creams he spent so much time fucking around outside the ring trying to sell his snake gimmick which I did not see any point of it in context with the match. It had no bearing to how the match was worked except for a few gimmick type offences which I'll admit were pretty cool but still, he spent at least 5 mins wasting time outside. POINTLESS. That combined with the crap finish earns this match a DUD.

- Jigsaw/Shard vs FIST was alright. The first half of the match really didn't engage me and it seemed to drag a lot. It picked up half way through towards the finish. The stuff with Icarus and Dunkerton as partners was good. Dunkerton overall was really entertaining to watch. Jigsaw was his awesome self but this didn't really hit its full potential. Pretty inoffensive match though compared to some of the previous matches.

- After a pretty horrific first half of the show the show really picks itself up on the final 4 matches. Kingston vs Green Ant was a great match. Green Ant plays the underdog really well overall taking a lot of punishment to the mid section. Kingston's selling was a major factor into why this match worked so well. Green Ant wasn't a threat until Kingston tweaked his knee. From there he sold his knee and the offense Green Ant laid into his knee perfectly throughout. Green Ant also sold Kingston's punishment really well. Steen's interference I thought was significant enough to see how Green Ant pulled off the upset but wasn't too much that it took away from the match. Match of the night for me and Chikara MOTY thus far.

- After this we get a typically really good Young Bucks match in this 6 man tag. Young Bucks and Steen's teamwork and chemistry was hilarious throughout. This was just so much fun to watch overall.

- Chuck Taylor vs Hallowicked was also a really good match. Hallowicked's lack of selling towards the end hurt it a little but didn't take away too much. This just worked at a very good pace that was intriguing throughout.

- The main event between Archibald Peck and Mr Touchdown was one of the most fun matches I've seen this year. Heavily story driven, this has a great combination of wrestling, brawling and comedy. The story around Archibald getting his revenge and around the return of the silly toy pet Sapphire was done really well and was thoroughly entertaining throughout. This is the type of match that I feel makes Chikara different from other promotions.

Overall, atrocious first half undercard that was made up for by the last 4 matches. So just skip and watch the last 4 matches so you don't have to go through the crap.


----------



## Obfuscation

"Stupid even for Chikara" line about the Ice Creams couldn't be more wrong. Those are icons within the promotion. One of the biggest example of how these star ratings don't really do Chikara justice. Or maybe comedy matches aren't your cup of tea.

Ophidian's stalling on the outside in the match vs Frightmare feeds into his paranoia that Amasis is returning. Was logical considering it went with the current angle. That was the only part of the match that actually came off well. Tis a shame your first match seeing Ophidian had to be that train-wreck.

Booking in the match vs Delirious didn't surprise me. Delirious doesn't wrestle very often and it was a shocker when he was originally booked vs Dasher to begin with. Fact that it was only 50 seconds makes so much sense now. Too bad it wasn't a match, b/c I'm sure it would've been good. If only Delirious wasn't nearly semi-retired at this rate.

--------

*ROH Defy or Deny II​*

1) Adam Cole vs Silas Young ~ **3/4


2) Bobby Fish vs Tadarius Thomas ~ *


3) Charlie Haas vs Rhett Titus ~ *1/2


4) S.C.U.M. (Steve Corino, Jimmy Jacobs, & Rhino) vs Jay Lethal, Jay Briscoe, & Mark Briscoe ~ **1/2


5) Matt Hardy vs BJ Whitmer ~ ***1/4


6) Davey Richards vs Kyle O'Reilly ~ 3/4*


7) *Defy Or Deny Match*
Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong vs Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin ~ ***​

~ Cole vs Young was solid. Exactly what an opener usually should be - fast and gets the fans into the event. Quick offense filled this one. Which was easy for Cole to work and Young got to display to fans what he has to offer from a purely offensive minded standpoint. It came off much better than the match vs Strong did the night prior. It't not a grand affair, but more than enough to be enjoyed. Adam Cole swag wins again.

~ Tadarius Thomas is so bad. Bobby Fish insults him by wanting to do an "urban" spin on the Code of Honor. It was the highlight. Bobby Fish's heel antics are swell in my book. This match was not. So bland. Not Fish's fault. He tried. ALL THOMAS DOES IS KICK. Block a move, one shitty kick. Counter here, another shitty kick. He's rocking the Michelle McCool type of work here. KICKS ARE THE ANSWER. Dude, get some talent or go away. No one should have to stomach this blah fest.

~ Haas vs Titus...I didn't hate. It certainly wasn't "good", yet it only fell into the nothing special vibe. Which I suppose could be considered a win. I fully expected to go all "omg it's Haas vs Titus, this will suck blah blah blah" on it. Ending was flat - Titus falls into the knees of Haas after a frog splash attempt and that's all. Eh. I'm just happy it wasn't a DUD and went by fairly fast for 12 minutes.

~ No complaints with the 6 man outside of Mark Briscoe's stupid ******* kung-fu. I hate that in every match he's in so this is nothing new. There were two FIP segments. A bit on the basic side. Not withstanding it was a trait I appreciated seeing. All in all a solid enough trios bout. S.C.U.M. winning certainly put a smile on my face.

~ Don't understand how Hardy vs Whitmer here got a bit of flak for being uneventful. It was the MOTN for me. Both did a good job in their roles & Whitmer's selling was on point to put over his damaged neck from Final Battle. The story in here actually got my interest. This is the Matt Hardy I like to see show up these days. Not the one who worked vs Rhett Titus in an absolute stinker on ROH TV. Good match. One I wouldn't mind watching a few more times over.

~ Davey vs O'Reilly...ugh. I got exactly what I expected. Moving on.

~ Main event was good. Certainly not in love with it like others, but it's good and that works for me. Negative was it went a little long for my tastes. Along the lines of the Armageddon 2004 four way - without the epic Undertaker vs Eddie sequence. Didn't need to go this long to prove its point. Elgin dominated a strong portion of the match using his impressive strength. Dude deadlifted Steen. idk how I feel about his work, that's very impressive. Like I've said a million times already, he needs more than some flashy power moves to really move me though. Strong one ups Elgin again by eliminating him. Fitting move. Strong gets double teamed by Eddie & Steen which leads to him being subsequently knocked out and eliminated. Down to Steen vs Eddie. Eddie was a little off on this night. I won't lie. Steen finishes him off quickly with a sick package piledriver on the apron. Thus stating Eddie Edwards can't get a championship match during this reign of Kevin Steen. Wonder why he was put on the chopping block. No matter I suppose. Can't see Steen's reign lasting too much longer...sadly. I did expect a bit better going in considering some of the reviews I read. Overall not much to gripe about. It's good. I can be happy a main event didn't leave me cringing after I saw it. It could have been SOOOO much longer too. ROH controlled themselves and only went 20 instead of 40. I thank them for that. Hate when indie promotions do nonsense like that. _(PWG you know what I'm talking about back in the day.)_


----------



## DOPA

I don't mind comedy matches but not ones where talent are running around like idiots for half the match which adds literally nothing whatsoever. Nothing in terms of the match psychology or storytelling and more importantly nothing that is adding to the entertainment value of it. At least in this viewers mind. If the Los Ice Cream weren't so blatantly a comedy act I would rank them as bad as some of the acts that came out of the Jim Herd era of WCW. Yes that bad, I don't care if you think I'm not "understanding" Chikara's mindset. It's a fucking terrible gimmick and whats worse is in that particular match they made the worst of it possible almost.

With Ophidian I did not have the luxury of the back story with his current angle. The commentators made no mention of it whatsoever. Just pretty much saying what I was thinking as in what the hell was he doing. Not my fault that the commentators made no comment on him being paranoid about Amasis returning. If it were mentioned, I probably would have understood what he was doing. But they made no mention of it and it did nothing for the match he was in. So it still remains a DUD.

The Delirious booking does make sense but I absolutely hate the way it was presented.


----------



## THECHAMPION

HayleySabin said:


> Booking in the match vs Delirious didn't surprise me. Delirious doesn't wrestle very often and it was a shocker when he was originally booked vs Dasher to begin with. Fact that it was only 50 seconds makes so much sense now. Too bad it wasn't a match, b/c I'm sure it would've been good. If only Delirious wasn't nearly semi-retired at this rate.


He wrestled at Wrestling is Respect's first show, and is scheduled for it's second show too. So he's not completely done.



> I understand that this is not supposed to be a serious gimmick but there are lines you don't cross.


This is hilarious to me.


----------



## DOPA

THECHAMPION said:


> This is hilarious to me.


Why? Shouldn't it be obvious what I meant? There is comedy and then there is complete and utter stupidity. I like a lot of Chikara's comedy in matches and they strike gold more often than not. The match in question I was talking about was definitely not one of those times.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

EmbassyForever said:


> Awesome promo by Calliahn - https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=h3ewUBra3KM
> But, fuck, until I saw the description I didn't even knew that there's an EVOLVE show at the Mania-Weekend and it's their "big" EVOLVE Title Tournament......



Yet you commented about it here... 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/701178-dgusa-evolve-wrestlemania-weekend-cards.html

.....


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah I can't quite get the justification either. Knowing they're meant to be lighthearted, know how Chikara rolls, yet claim them to be on a whole different level than the rest of the wacky antics seen on a general show. It's splitting hairs.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ninetwentyfour said:


> Yet you commented about it here...
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/701178-dgusa-evolve-wrestlemania-weekend-cards.html
> 
> .....


:lmao totally forgot about it.

And how can you blame me? Gabe booked the full card, posted it in one day and that's it. This Calliahn promo is the first somewhat hype for this show that I saw personally lol.


----------



## DOPA

HayleySabin said:


> Yeah I can't quite get the justification either. Knowing they're meant to be lighthearted, know how Chikara rolls, yet claim them to be on a whole different level than the rest of the wacky antics seen on a general show. It's splitting hairs.


How is it splitting hairs? Yes Chikara is light hearted, yes I get there a lot of wacky antics on the show. Yes I _like_ a lot of wackiness but that means I can't say that I think a certain act is too stupid and pointless for me to enjoy? Jesus christ that is a bit deterministic if I say so myself.

I'll just blindly enjoy every *wacky* act that comes from Chikara now shall I? Sigh...


----------



## Obfuscation

I was referring to the Ice Creams as lighthearted. Not the entire company.


----------



## DOPA

Well my point still stands regardless.


----------



## Obfuscation

As does mine.


----------



## DOPA

Yes they are meant to be lighthearted, but I don't see why because I can't stand them and think their contribution on the show was worthless that I'm "splitting hairs".


----------



## ninetwentyfour

EmbassyForever said:


> :lmao totally forgot about it.
> 
> And how can you blame me? Gabe booked the full card, posted it in one day and that's it. This Calliahn promo is the first somewhat hype for this show that I saw personally lol.


I can blame you because you post on this forum every day and are constantly shilling feds in this section.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ninetwentyfour said:


> I can blame you because you post on this forum every day and are constantly shilling feds in this section.


Alrighty then.


--

If we are talking about DGUSA, Low Ki is still there? he had a really good run in my opinion..


----------



## THECHAMPION

Crusade said:


> Why? Shouldn't it be obvious what I meant? There is comedy and then there is complete and utter stupidity. I like a lot of Chikara's comedy in matches and they strike gold more often than not. The match in question I was talking about was definitely not one of those times.


Because it reads like it was some really offense gimmick.

Like it was guys coming out and doing a minstrel gimmick or a rapist gimmick, not two jobbers dressed like Ice Cream.


----------



## DOPA

THECHAMPION said:


> Because it reads like it was some really offense gimmick.
> 
> Like it was guys coming out and doing a minstrel gimmick or a rapist gimmick, not two jobbers dressed like Ice Cream.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

If you really thought what I said was extreme then I don't know what to tell you....

Thanks for giving me a good laugh however.


----------



## Obfuscation

Damn. Now I'm sad they're NOT a bunch of raping ice cream luchadores.

That gimmick would rule.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Crusade said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> If you really thought what I said was extreme then I don't know what to tell you....
> 
> Thanks for giving me a good laugh however.


Well that's why I only quoted the one sentence.

I knew what you meant.

The sentence was just funny to me.


----------



## DOPA

THECHAMPION said:


> Well that's why I only quoted the one sentence.
> 
> I knew what you meant.
> 
> The sentence was just funny to me.


ah fair enough, I see what you mean now :lol. Damn wording.


----------



## Obfuscation

Just realized I probably can get my wish if Los Ice Creams were booked in Interspecies Wrestling. Make their debut during an Addy Starr match. It books itself.


----------



## 777

For the record Los Ice Creams are phenomenally fun to watch. I like em' a lot.


----------



## Obfuscation

The dreaded sprinkles need a 2013 appearance.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

+ Brian Kendrick will team up with Gargano to take on Cassidy and Chucky T @EVOLVE19 + Cannon vs. Reed in a NO DQ Match. The non tournament matches should be pretty good; the tag match should be fun and Cannon/Reed are the better workers in their tag teams and can have a SOTN if they don't ruin it with shenanigans (Knowing Gabe he can't help himself).


----------



## Obfuscation

Ok, so pardon Chikara's weekend of matches, what's the list for all of these WrestleCon shows? I probably could google it myself to get the answers, only I decided to ask on here for some assistance. I know quite a few promotions are set for the bill. Down to watch most if not all that will be offered so definitely wanting the info & what to expect.



Spoiler: Matches I'm aware of



Only know of the SHIMMER Championship cage match Melissa vs Knight & MASADA vs Jun Kasai so far.


----------



## THECHAMPION

http://www.chikarapro.com/events.php


----------



## Lane

CZW at Wrestle Con
April 5th 2012 - 8:00M
@ Meadowlands Expo Center
355 Plaza Drive 
Secaucus, NJ

Watch CZW LIVE | Buy Tickets | Get Directions | Find Lodging 

Combat Zone Wrestling joins Dragon Gate USA, Evolve, Chikara, Shimmer, $5 Wrestling and Kaiju Big Battel at what will be the biggest weekend of all time in independent wrestling...Wrestle Con 2013. Along with legendary wrestling stars like Bruno Sammartino, Ken Patera, Mr Fuji, Paul Orndorff and the Iron Sheik, CZW will be on hand to present a live event at 8PM on Friday night in the Main Hall. Here's the current lineup... 

Main Event
CZW World Champion MASADA vs. the returning 'Crazy Monkey' JUN KASAI 

SAMI CALLIHAN vs. BRIAN KENDRICK 

Stand-Up and Fight!
GREG EXCELLENT takes on COLT CABANA 

Aerial Assault
SHANE STRICKLAND vs. AR FOX vs. RICH SWANN vs. CHIVA KID vs SHANE HOLLISTER 

International Tag-Team Match
the Sumerian Death Squad (TOMMY END & MICHAEL DONTE) vs. OI4K (JAKE & DAVE CRIST)
- full story 

Eight Man Tag-Team Match
DREW GULAK's Campaign for a Better Combat Zone vs. NILES SOZIO's The Front
- full story

EVOLVE 19
April 5th - 4pm
Meadowlands Expo Center
355 Plaza Drive
Secaucus, NJ 07094

Tickets now on sale at WrestleCon.com or by calling 267-519-9744

This event is part of the WrestleCon convention!!!

The Meadowlands Expo Center is a first class facility, just three miles from the location of Wrestlemania, five miles from Manhattan and minutes from the Newark Airport. It is easily accessible from the New Jersey Turnpike, Garden State Expressway and New York/New Jersey transit.

Go to WrestleCon.com for info on VIP tickets to get you admission at a discount to all eight live events including EVOLVE, Dragon Gate USA, Combat Zone Wrestling, CHIKARA, SHIMMER, Kaiju Big Battel and $5 Wrestling. There is also info on great hotel deals, guests already lined up for the convention and much more.

This event features a one day tournament to crown the first EVOLVE Champion. Each wrestler was given a seed based on their Record and standing on the Leader Board. Their seed is stated before their name and their Record is in parenthesis. The #1 and #2 seeds receive first round byes. The format for the tournament is:

Bracket A:

First Round Match - Four Way Freestyle
#5 Rich Swann (3-2) vs. #6 Samuray Del Sol (2-3) vs. #7 Sami Callihan (3-7) vs. #8 Jigsaw (1-3)

Semi-Final
#1 Chuck Taylor vs. Winner Of First Round Match

Bracket B:

First Round Match
#3 AR Fox (7-6) vs. #4 Jon Davis (5-4)

Semi-Final
#2 Ricochet vs. Winner Of First Round Match

Tournament Finals To Crown The First EVOLVE Champion
Bracket A Winner vs. Bracket B Winner

Signed For Non-Tournament Action:

Tag Team Main Event
The Young Bucks vs. The Super Smash Brothers

More To Be Signed With:
-Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano
-Brian Kendrick
-Uhaa Nation
-Arik Cannon
-Orange Cassidy & Drew Gulak of The Gentleman's Club
-The Scene of Caleb Konley & Scott Reed with Larry Dallas
-Plus others!!!

Card subject to change

Dragon Gate USA presents
Open The Ultimate Gate 2013
April 6th - 8pm
Meadowlands Expo Center
355 Plaza Drive
Secaucus, NJ 07094


Tickets now on sale at WrestleCon.com or by calling 267-519-9744

This event is part of the WrestleCon convention!!!

The Meadowlands Expo Center is a first class facility, just three miles from the location of Wrestlemania, five miles from Manhattan and minutes from the Newark Airport. It is easily accessible from the New Jersey Turnpike, Garden State Expressway and New York/New Jersey transit.

Go to WrestleCon.com for info on VIP tickets to get you admission at a discount to all eight live events including EVOLVE, Dragon Gate USA, Combat Zone Wrestling, CHIKARA, SHIMMER, Kaiju Big Battel and $5 Wrestling. There is also info on great hotel deals, guests already lined up for the convention and much more.

Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
Johnny Gargano defends vs. Shingo

Open The United Gate Tag Team Title Match
CIMA & AR Fox defend vs. The Young Bucks

Grudge Match
Samuray Del Sol vs. Jon Davis

Special Attraction Match #1
Akira Tozawa vs. Ricochet

Special Attraction Match #2
Sami Callihan vs. Uhaa Nation

Special Attraction Match #3
Brian Kendrick vs. Rich Swann

Special Tag Team Attraction Match
The Super Smash Brothers vs. EITA & CIMA's Secret Weapon

Six Way Freestyle
Chuck Taylor vs. Arik Cannon vs. Jigsaw vs. Tony Nese vs. Fire Ant vs. Shane Strickland

Plus: The Scene of Scott Reed & Caleb Konley with Larry Dallas & Trina Michaels

Card subject to change

Dragon Gate USA presents
DGUSA Mercury Rising 2013
Sunday, April 7th, 2013
1PM Bell Time
Meadowlands Expo Center
355 Plaza Drive
Secaucus, NJ

Main Event #1 - The Six Man Tradition Continues
CIMA, EITA & CIMA's Secret Weapon vs. Johnny Gargano, Rich Swann & Ricochet

Main Event #2 - As Good As It Gets
Shingo vs. Akira Tozawa

Ladders Are Legal High-Flyers FRAY!
-It starts with two participants, another enters every 2 minutes
-Eliminations can take place anytime by pinfall, submission or DQ
-Ladders will be legal when every participants has entered the match
The Participants Are (in random order): Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, AR Fox, Samuray Del Sol, Uhaa Nation, Christina Von Eerie, Facade

Special Challenge Match
Brian Kendrick vs. Chuck Taylor

Tag Team Attraction Match
The Super Smash Brothers vs. Sami Callihan & Arik Cannon

Special Attraction Match
Tony Nese vs. Soldier Ant

Plus: Jon Davis, The Scene of Scott Reed & Caleb Konley with Larry Dallas & Trina Michaels, and others!!!

Card subject to change


----------



## Obfuscation

Massive cheers for this. (Y)

Completely forgot about the EVOLVE tournament happening on that weekend. Bucks vs SSB one more time. :mark:

CZW show has some potential. Namely, for myself, in Callihan vs Kendrick. If the right Brian shows up, chances are I'll have a grand ol time watching it.


----------



## Chismo

When the fuck will they announce the stip for Kasai/MASADA?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

JoeRulz said:


> When the fuck will they announce the stip for Kasai/MASADA?


Exactly. They should announce it as soon as possible, maybe next week because quite frankly, time is running out.


----------



## Rah

HayleySabin said:


> I got behind Mr. Touchdown quite quickly, to my amazement. Wasn't sure what to expect following his debut at The Thirteenth Hat. What followed in 2012 was a much, much welcomed surprise. At this rate 2013 is going to be another quality year for him.


He's probably my biggest hopeful/like out of the entire roster (from what I've seen, anyway). Kingston may be a better wrestler but he just doesn't scream "future star" (as opposed to talented vet) like Touchdown does. I was about to say at his age he's probably passed that stage, anyway, but he's only 31. :shock

Saturyne/Touchdown was drat good. I still have the rest of the card to see but I don't think anything should surpass it. 3.0 are bleh and going on the reactions Kingston/Steen wasn't that much of a blow-away. Anticipating a fun couple hours, though.


----------



## KingCrash

JoeRulz said:


> When the fuck will they announce the stip for Kasai/MASADA?


Maybe they're waiting until the day of the show to try and make sure they can go through with what they have planned since it might be more violent then what they can usually do in Jersey.

And The Scene are back in DGUSA? Was hoping Gabe was going to leave them off these shows too.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> He's probably my biggest hopeful/like out of the entire roster (from what I've seen, anyway). Kingston may be a better wrestler but he just doesn't scream "future star" (as opposed to talented vet) like Touchdown does. I was about to say at his age he's probably passed that stage, anyway, but he's only 31. :shock
> 
> Saturyne/Touchdown was drat good. I still have the rest of the card to see but I don't think anything should surpass it. 3.0 are bleh and going on the reactions Kingston/Steen wasn't that much of a blow-away. Anticipating a fun couple hours, though.


Honestly, not sure Kingston would even want to head elsewhere in his career. I know money talks the successes found elsewhere are truly greater, but knowing his opinion on things, I'm almost certain he's content - if not happy - where he's at. Touchdown on the other hand could have a world of possibilities at his feet.

Touchdown/Saturyne was the MOTN for me. Without a doubt. Rest of the show is fun. Some great jobs getting the current stories established for this season. That's what the highlight of the event overall was. Outside of the opener that is. Main event was meh. Completely decent with no real reason to care for me. 3.0 is so basic that the match was legit 99% Bucks & then it ended. Steen vs Kingston was pretty good. Again, another match of their's where I thought it should have been better, if not enjoyable for what was given. Chikara is never a promotion to hinder matches - even those that are meant to be more intense than others - but I thought Kingston vs Steen held back in both of their matches within the company. Kingston & Jigsaw lock up and it is hard strikes galore. Kingston vs Steen happens and Steen becomes reserved attacking the knee only? A different approach than what I was expecting. Admittedly it is.


----------



## Groovemachine

This made me chuckle...

[From Gabe's WWN Live Alert newsletter]



> March 23rd: Two weeks from tonight will be DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2013 at WrestleCon in Secaucus, NJ, just a few minutes from Wrestlemania. *We want to thank you because this event has a chance to break the DGUSA attendance record!* All the DGUSA Titles will be on the line against the toughest challengers possible on April 6th. It will be Johnny Gargano defending the DGUSA Title vs. Shingo and CIMA & AR Fox defending the DGUSA Tag Team Titles vs. The Young Bucks. Get tickets now at WrestleCon.com or by calling 267-519-9744. You can also pre-order the live iPPV now at WWNLive.com to save money. The price of the iPPV goes up on the day of the show. Thank you for your support. This promises to be the most important in DGUSA history. Don't miss out!



Nice work, managed to round up more than 100 people this month eh?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Groovemachine said:


> This made me chuckle...
> 
> [From Gabe's WWN Live Alert newsletter]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work, managed to round up more than 100 people this month eh?


Hahaha yeah probably that's what he's was talking about :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh well. At least one can't say Gabe doesn't get excited for what he does.


----------



## Concrete

Groovemachine said:


> This made me chuckle...
> 
> [From Gabe's WWN Live Alert newsletter]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work, managed to round up more than 100 people this month eh?


That's actually pretty big. The first DGUSA shows were quite well attended. If this show tops those attendances than this could be a really good weekend for DGUSA


----------



## EmbassyForever

SHINGO Draws :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone here into Vanguard Wrestling? I've heard a lot about the Out Of Ashes show which I'm considering buying, but they also have a 6 disc set for 18.00 that I'm considering buying. Are they a good promotion?


----------



## Chismo

Well, if they're gonna outdraw the ECW arena shows, that's good.


----------



## KingCrash

I assumed the DGUSA shows would draw well, it's the EVOLVE show Gabe better worry about since that's the least one I've heard people talking about for these shows.


----------



## THECHAMPION

KingCrash said:


> I assumed the DGUSA shows would draw well, it's the EVOLVE show Gabe better worry about since that's the least one I've heard people talking about for these shows.


This is really unscientific as it doesn't take in how they're doing in General Admission sales but the Evolve show you can buy third row seats. Same as CZW (the other Friday show) the 3 big Saturday shows (Shimmer, DGUSA, Chikara) you can buy 4th row seats. DGUSA's Sunday show is also up to 4th row.

So presumably it's doing worse, but not significantly so and part of that could be a combination of being on Friday rather than Saturday and going against SCOH rather than just an ROH TV taping.

With ROH selling out and Gabe claiming DGUSA might break it's attendance record which might mean Evolve, Shimmer, & Chikara are about to do the same, it'll be a very big weekend for Indy Wrestling.


----------



## Chismo

*Chikara All the Agents and Superhuman Crew*


1.	The Colony (Fire Ant & AssailANT) vs. The Swarm (DeviANT & Soldier Ant)

**1/4


2.	Delirious vs. Dasher Hatfield

*N/A*


3.	The Batiri (Obariyon & Kodama) vs. Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.)

*1/2


4.	Ophidian vs. Frightmare

_I’m not an execution mark, but these two guys couldn’t connect moves to save their lives. Also, the finish was awful._

1/2*


5.	Jigsaw & The Shard vs. Icarus & Sugar Dunkerton

**1/2


6.	Green Ant vs. Eddie Kingston

_This was an old school, slow paced, methodical, tactical and mental battle, enjoyed it very much._

***1/2


7.	3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & Gran Akuma vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) & Kevin Steen

_Steen and the Bucks need to appear on King of Trios this year, they’re such an awesome unit._

***1/2


8.	Chuck Taylor vs. Hallowicked

_Really enjoyable, didn’t expect something good like this. Fast paced, high octane affair._

***1/2


9.	NO DQ: Archibald Peck vs. Mark Angelosetti

_This was a solid main event, but nothing particularly good or special at all, which is a shame, because these two guys are among my favorite Chikara characters._

**1/2


Uh, the first half was mostly so painfully uneventful, but things got better with Ant/King, which was followed by two equally good matches. Didn’t really enjoy the main event, but it was okay for what it was, I guess. The matches under 6, 7 and 8 were really good, though.​


----------



## sXeMope

PWG have released ASW for pre-order. Gabe has posted Evolve 14 & 15 for pre-order. I asked him on Twitter recently during one of his Q&A's about DVDs and he said they will "have several new DVD releases for Wrestlecon". Hopefully "several" doesn't mean two.


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> 9.	NO DQ: Archibald Peck vs. Mark Angelosetti
> 
> _This was a solid main event, but nothing particularly good or special at all, which is a shame, because these two guys are among my favorite Chikara characters._
> 
> **1/2​


Bit surprised here. Thought you would have dug this as much as I did. :hayley2


----------



## DarloKid

maybe the wrong place but has anybody tried the mp4's smartmark are offering are they just the same quality as the dvds which they release


----------



## THECHAMPION

I usually get the MP4s.

They look fine on a computer screen, not sure how they'd look if you tried to put them on a TV but they're much smaller file sizes so they're probably not the highest quality.


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - Open The Golden Gate 2013 iPPV*


Samuray Del Sol vs. EITA - **3/4

Brian Cage vs. Ray Rosas - **

*Evolve Standings Match*
Chuck Taylor vs. AR Fox vs. Jon Davis - **1/2

Johnny Gargano & Rich Swann vs. Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito - ***1/4

*Vendetta Pro Showcase*
Kevin Divine vs. Julian Cash - N/A

The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. D.U.F. (Sami Callihan & Arik Cannon) - ***1/4

John Morrison vs. Akira Tozawa - ***1/2

Solid show. Nothing blow away great but nothing horrible either, though those expecting a great match between Tozawa & Morrison might be slightly disappointed. Bucks were great in the their tag match and when Gargano eventually loses his title I wouldn't mind a Swann/Gargano reunion as a tag team.



*ROH - Nigel McGuinness: In It To Win It*

*10/15/05 - ROH Pure Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe - ***1/4

*4/28/06 - ROH Pure Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels - ***

*5/13/06 - ROH Pure Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal - ***

*7/15/06 - ROH Pure Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

*4/13/07*
Nigel McGuinness & Doug Williams vs. Takeshi Morishima & Chris Hero - ***1/4

*7/16/07 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima - ***1/2
*
9/15/07*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/2

*10/21/07 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe - **3/4

*12/29/07 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries - ****1/2

*1/26/08 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4

*4/19/08 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen - ***3/4
*
6/7/08 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki - ***3/4

*6/28/08*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn - ***1/4

*9/14/08 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4

*11/7/08 - ROH World Title - Elimination Rules*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - ****
*
12/6/08 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn - ***1/2

*12/27/08 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/2

*1/31/09 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico - ***3/4

*3/21/09 - ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA - ****
​


----------



## KYSeahawks

*PWG Mystery Vortex Review*

Roderick Strong & Eddie Edwards vs. The Young Bucks 
****

*Best of 3 Series- Match 1* 
Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan 
***

*PWG World Tag Team Championship Match * 
The RockNES Monsters vs. The Super Smash Brothers (c) ***1/2

*Joey Ryan’s Final Match* 
Joey Ryan vs. Scorpio Sky ***

*4 Way Match * 
B-Boy vs. TJ Perkins vs. Willie Mack vs. Brian Cage ***1/2

El Generico vs Rich Swann 
***1/2

*Non Title Match* 
Roderick Strong & Eddie Edwards vs. The Super Smash Brothers (c) 
****

*Guerrilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship* 
Adam Cole vs. Kevin Steen (c) 
****1/2

Show of the Year to say the least nothing really bad but just couldn’t get into Callihan vs. Younger I am not looking forward to their next 2 matches. I have got to say the PWG atmosphere just seems to make every match a little better. Loved the 2 Dojo Bro matches and I’m looking forward to more. I have got to say The Young Bucks are the best tag team in wrestling and if not that the most entertaining. The 4 way match was a huge surprise and Mack along with Cage brought the hate and intensity that should’ve been in the match at Failure To Communicate. I know this is ironic and all but the only thing I could complain about in the main event was the length & ending although it did make sense after thinking about it. To make it short & sweet Show of the Year with 3 great matches and a lot of good as well with nothing being bad.​


----------



## Lane

AIW has booked Tracey Smothers. That is all.


----------



## KingCrash

For what? I thought the Gauntlet for the Gold card was all filled up this Friday.


----------



## Lane

Its for day two of their JLIT tourny. Special attraction, him vs Jock Sampson.


----------



## cablegeddon

Would you rather watch a good ROH payperviewmatch or a good Rawmatch? Be honest


----------



## Corey

cablegeddon said:


> Would you rather watch a good ROH payperviewmatch or a good Rawmatch? Be honest


RAW by a mile. I used to be the biggest ROH fan out there but the product has changed so dramatically, it's just a huge turn off. Plus I don't like the announcing and not much interest in the current roster.


----------



## KingCrash

Eh, depends who's in the match and if I've had to sit through the entire show to get to it.



Lane said:


> Its for day two of their JLIT tourny. Special attraction, him vs Jock Sampson.


Better then Jock Sampson vs. The Submission Squad again so I approve.


----------



## Obfuscation

A bit saddened none of the DGUSA shows ever get put up on XWT. Or at least this year's. Probably aren't released yet so maybe I shouldn't count my chickens before they hatch in the sadness department.

Have to check out Morrison vs Tozawa whenever I can.


----------



## Rah

cablegeddon said:


> Would you rather watch a *good* ROH payperviewmatch or a *good* Rawmatch? Be honest


I'm actually surprised by the answers, noting the way this was worded. If they're good, then surely someone has nominated it as such? I don't care who the promotion is or whoever is in it (the latter up to a certain degree), if people are recommending it, or singing its praise, I will watch it.

Though, if you're to say would I rather watch WWE's wrestling as compared to RoH, I'd say yes, I would. I prefer WWE style as it isn't OTT. That said, Steen's shoot (as well as Steen/Davey's confrontation shoot) have gotten me interested in RoH, again. So maybe this new direction will change my mind.


----------



## ceeder

Finally got through Failure to Communicate. Put in my order today for the three 2013 shows so far; DDT4/ASW1&2. Will watch Mystery Vortex this weekend hopefully, if the ball and chain gives me a few hours free.


----------



## FITZ

Rah said:


> I'm actually surprised by the answers, noting the way this was worded. If they're good, then surely someone has nominated it as such? I don't care who the promotion is or whoever is in it (the latter up to a certain degree), if people are recommending it, or singing its praise, I will watch it.
> 
> Though, if you're to say would I rather watch WWE's wrestling as compared to RoH, I'd say yes, I would. I prefer WWE style as it isn't OTT. That said, Steen's shoot (as well as Steen/Davey's confrontation shoot) have gotten me interested in RoH, again. So maybe this new direction will change my mind.


I think at it's best the ROH style has the better potential than the WWE style. WWE limits moves and moves are cool to see in matches. However WWE has much better story telling in their matches and I usually like their matches more. That doesn't mean that ROH can't have the same story telling aspect though, they just usually don't incorporate into their matches. When they had guys like Danielson wrestling for them regularly they did and I would put some of those matches up there with anything WWE has ever put on but now ROH seems to be more about the MOVEZ AND SPOTZ and less on telling a compelling story in the ring.

The really big matches are different though. Unless ROH can find a way to get 70,000 people to their shows they are never going to replicate the atmosphere that WWE creates for Wrestlemania. A great Wrestlemania match with an amazing atmosphere and big time feel is something that indy wrestling can never replicate.


----------



## Rah

And those "MOVEZ and SPOTZ" type matches is exactly why I choose WWE.

Of course that isn't to say I'd say the same for any period of RoH, but rather the product up until early this year. Aside from maybe the Cole/Jacobs match there really isn't a single RoH match I could care for in its execution. I love Generico/Steen matches but even that Ladder War match left a LOT to be desired whereas there are good/fun matches being churned out in WWE. They may be more restrictive in what they do yet they still make it work (whether it's storyline-based or simply a fun match-up on Superstars).

I do love RoH-style but it falls back onto the issue that most here have with the product. It's the general direction/execution that stops me from continually loving it as I once did. I just wouldn't feel right in answering his post with RoH like I see many people doing on forums and Youtube. Perhaps there was a time when vilifying a WWE fan was "okay" to do, but doing it now and forcing newer wrestling fans onto a product such as RoH, imo, is hurting the medium because it creates a mindset on what wrestling should be. A mindset that throws psychology, selling and the greatness of wrestling completely out the window. I sound jaded, don't I? :$

Anyway, as for the atmosphere that Wrestlemania produces, it may be something great (hell, larger than life, even), but I wouldn't say a crowd's size hurts the match for me. A great match should be able to draw ME in. I may not be in the venue, but don't I still count as a member of the match's audience?


----------



## EmbassyForever

TaylorFitz said:


> I think at it's best the ROH style has the better potential than the WWE style. WWE limits moves and moves are cool to see in matches. However WWE has much better story telling in their matches and I usually like their matches more. That doesn't mean that ROH can't have the same story telling aspect though, they just usually don't incorporate into their matches. When they had guys like Danielson wrestling for them regularly they did and I would put some of those matches up there with anything WWE has ever put on but now ROH seems to be more about the MOVEZ AND SPOTZ and less on telling a compelling story in the ring.
> 
> The really big matches are different though. Unless ROH can find a way to get 70,000 people to their shows they are never going to replicate the atmosphere that WWE creates for Wrestlemania. A great Wrestlemania match with an amazing atmosphere and big time feel is something that indy wrestling can never replicate.


Quack vs Kingston felt like big time Wrestlemania match to me. I mean, yeah it was in front of 800 people I guess? but the atmosphere was amazing and EPIC was written all over it.


----------



## KingCrash

I understand the feeling of watching a WM match and with the large crowd it making it mean more and seem like the pinnacle of wrestling, but in most cases it's how into it/emotion they give and get that determines the crowd's factor into a match. Like with PWG, nine times out of ten the crowd helps because they're so into everything while in DGUSA it can actually hurt the enjoyment of a match when they don't care about the guys in the ring (Jon Davis) or in CZW where sometimes they want to skip everything and get to the hardcore/main event matches.


And for the style difference you have to look at who's in the ring, who they have backstage and how much they work. With the schedule they keep, you can't have WWE guys busting out MOVEZ every night so in theory they have to learn to work smarter and tell more of a story while you can bust out more in ROH because you don't have those restrictions. Problem with that is with the exodus of the top tier ROH guys there's almost no-one to work with to teach when, where and how to do them so you get more overkill, generally speaking. Plus Delirious may feel under the gun to do the current style to try and gain people back that left during Cornette's time as booker and show that his version of ROH is dead with the run-ins and ether finishes and matches for $5000 in fake money.


----------



## Obfuscation

I get what TaylorFitz was plugging away at, unfortunately those days of ROH working that type of match has seemingly evaporated. It doesn't take a lifelong ROH fan to know their format as changed. Drastically. Matches worked within the company are done differently than once before. As unusual as it may sound. Can only attribute it to a change of booking + the loss of leaders within the ranks. I'm not saying the COULDN'T make a match feel huge or special & have the potential to be "amazing" like once before. Only that it seems very few and far between with the current format of the company.

--------

*PWG DDT4 2013​*
1) *First Round Match*
Young Bucks _(Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)_ vs Inner-City Machine Guns _(Ricochet & Rich Swann)_ ~ ***3/4


2) *PWG Tag Team Championship* - *First Round Match*
Super Smash Brothers(c) (Player Uno & Stupefied) vs The Unbreakable F'n Machines _(Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)_ ~ **3/4


3) *First Round Match*
Dojo Bros _(Roderick Strong & Eddie Edwards)_ vs Future Shock _(Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly)_ ~ ***


4) *First Round Match*
El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe ~ **


5) *PWG Tag Team Championship* - *Semi-Final Match*
The Unbreakable F'n Machines(c) vs Young Bucks ~ ***1/4


6) *Semi-Finals Match*
El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Future Shock ~ ***


7) B-Boy vs Willie Mack ~ 3/4*


8) *Best of Three Series Match II* - *Knockout or Submission Only*
Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger ~ ***1/2


9) *PWG Tag Team Championship* - *DDT4 2013 Finals*
Young Bucks(c) vs El Generico & Kevin Steen ~ ***3/4​

Not the GREATEST PWG show in recent memory, yet it was chalk full of the usual PWG grandness. All of the matches nearly fall moot to the real special caviat of this show. El Generico's farewell. Worth owning solely for that aspect alone. :generico


----------



## Rah

Cornette leaving is perhaps a bigger reason in me wanting to get back into RoH than merely the Steen shoots, as I said. Though I don't quite think his booking has anything to do with the wrestling quality.

I really don't quite grasp how the exodus of wrestlers from the indy scene will affect that, either. These newer wrestlers were still trained by individuals who didn't fall prey to this style. Hell, a lot of the greater wrestlers are guilty of overkill, too (Steen/Generico - albeit to a lesser extent). I'd honestly feel there wouldn't be a difference if those that have left hadn't; that it's rather systemic of the environ/what the crowd wants than the lack of veteran talent to guide them. Wrestlers work differently within RoH than they do in other promotions. It isn't a good thing, it isn't a bad thing it's rather just not my thing. Maybe I'll change my mind once I get into the product, again, but right now no.

I'm actually starting to wonder how much a crowd plays into my enjoyment of the match. Normally, if I enjoy something and another person detests it I wouldn't change my opinion. Subjective approval is an egoistic value. It should, theoretically, be about how much it works for me rather than how much it works for others. I can understand that a well-received wrestler will probably have qualities that I will like, too, but if wrestler x appeals to me, even if he cannot click with the crowd, isn't that all that matters? I'm pretty positive that I zone a crowd out (if they aren't eruptively loud) like how a camera blurs the background in favour of its focused image.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sole fact someone like an Eddie Edwards or Michael Elgin can go to a promotion such as PWG, appear to have more fun, and end up putting out better performances than while in ROH leaves me to believe the collective output of ROH is what has caused their dip in the wrestling product for me. Which is why I made those points ^. Confluence of all aspects listed on this page - booking changes, lack of vets to guide, placating for the current crowd market - all seem to factor in why ROH is the way it is these days. Which isn't a negative at the whole. Only for certain people and their opinion, of course.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Wrestling is Art "Pop" 2/16/2013

Sugar Dunkerton vs. Francis O'Rourke *1/2
Kobald vs. Jervis Cottonbelly **1/2
The Batiri vs. Drew Gulak and Estonian Thunderfrog **
Chuck Taylor vs. AR Fox ***
Mike Quackenbush vs. Jaka ** 1/2
Colt Cabana vs. Tim Donst *** 1/4
The Devastation Corporation vs. The Colony (Green Ant and AssailAnt) ***3/4

- Dunkerton/O'Rourk really struggled, way too much stalling at the beginning, but the end was pretty good. 

- Kobald vs. Jervis Cottonbelly was significantly better than it had any right to be. Very fun. The Hogan/Warrior thing was fun.

- Batiri/Thrown together team was also better that it should be. Gulak is awesome.

- AR Fox and Taylor are good additions to this promotion. The match was fun too.

- Jaka is not good at the Savage gimmick. It feels like it shouldn't be a very hard gimmick to pull off, but he's an okay wrestler.

- Cabana is why this promotion works. Donst makes a great foil for Cabana, it's weird that this didn't main event though. I hope Cabana and Donst get to wrestle again in the future.

- Bakabella's gimmick is way too exclusive to most of the crowd and it was very apparent watching the crowd during his promo before the main event.

- I am now fully aboard The Devastation Corporation Bandwagon. Nothing in wrestling works better than a giant monster heel wrestling an underdog face and the Devastation Corporation are already great at playing their role. Green Ant has plenty of experience in has half of the role from his excellent feud with Tursas. 

- Wrestling is Art is the first Wrestling is promotion that I am sold on. The slight variations on the roster that each one has works best for Art (Cabana, Taylor, AR Fox, Gulak, and Dunkerton are an interesting addition to this group.) Cabana especially makes this one stand out and this seems like the right promotion for him. His 3 matches for the promotion (vs. Quack, Donst, and Green Ant) were all excellent uses for him. Taylor, Fox, and Gulak would all make interesting future opponents for him.

- Absolutely worth a $5 buy, especially for the last 2 matches but there isn't anything terrible on this show, which is more than I can say for any of the WI shows I've watched so far.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm sold on that branch of Wrestling Is solely for naming their event Wrestling Is Art"Pop".


----------



## blink_41sum_182

HayleySabin said:


> A bit saddened none of the DGUSA shows ever get put up on XWT. Or at least this year's. Probably aren't released yet so maybe I shouldn't count my chickens before they hatch in the sadness department.
> 
> Have to check out Morrison vs Tozawa whenever I can.


Same...really wanna watch those shows.


----------



## FITZ

EmbassyForever said:


> Quack vs Kingston felt like big time Wrestlemania match to me. I mean, yeah it was in front of 800 people I guess? but the atmosphere was amazing and EPIC was written all over it.


That's actually the closest and indy company has ever come to capturing the epic feel of Wrestlemania or huge match in front of a hot crowd. 

I was in the front row for that match and I was at the last two Manias so I know what the experience is like being part of them and watching them on TV/computer/whatever. Wrestlemania, or a match like Cena/Punk MITB, wins. Yeah indy wrestling can create some amazing moments if they book things right but it's not the same for me. WWE is capable of having that amazing atmosphere that indy wrestling isn't.

That's not a knock on indy wrestling though. Look 99% of the time WWE fails to create that amazing atmosphere. I'll take a PWG crowd every day over 99% of the crowds WWE has shows for. It's just when you do get something special in WWE it creates something really special. It's the larger than life feeling. I got goosebumps last year in Miami during the Undertaker's entrance. That isn't going to happen at an ROH show. 

That was really the only point I was trying to make with that. 



Rah said:


> And those "MOVEZ and SPOTZ" type matches is exactly why I choose WWE.
> 
> Of course that isn't to say I'd say the same for any period of RoH, but rather the product up until early this year. Aside from maybe the Cole/Jacobs match there really isn't a single RoH match I could care for in its execution. I love Generico/Steen matches but even that Ladder War match left a LOT to be desired whereas there are good/fun matches being churned out in WWE. They may be more restrictive in what they do yet they still make it work (whether it's storyline-based or simply a fun match-up on Superstars).
> 
> I do love RoH-style but it falls back onto the issue that most here have with the product. It's the general direction/execution that stops me from continually loving it as I once did. I just wouldn't feel right in answering his post with RoH like I see many people doing on forums and Youtube. Perhaps there was a time when vilifying a WWE fan was "okay" to do, but doing it now and forcing newer wrestling fans onto a product such as RoH, imo, is hurting the medium because it creates a mindset on what wrestling should be. A mindset that throws psychology, selling and the greatness of wrestling completely out the window. I sound jaded, don't I? :$
> 
> Anyway, as for the atmosphere that Wrestlemania produces, it may be something great (hell, larger than life, even), but I wouldn't say a crowd's size hurts the match for me. A great match should be able to draw ME in. I may not be in the venue, but don't I still count as a member of the match's audience?


I know what you mean. I've really changed as a wrestling fan and I think the decline in ROH was responsible for that. When I first came here I really only liked WWE. Than I got into TNA. Than I got into ROH and other indy companies. I changed what I watched a lot and now I just watch the promos from Raw, an occasional match and the all the PPVs. For indy wrestling I buy a DVD once in a while and go to a bunch of shows (but I'm done with ROH at the present). 

There was a time when I would have taken ROH over anything but the changes in their in ring style have really turned me off to the whole company. It used to be when someone would say that all the ROH guys are spot monkeys I would be able to call them an idiot. Now, when I look at just the ROH matches, I kind of have to agree with them. And that sucks.

And I agree with you. I don't think crowd size detracts from a match. But it can make a match better. We've all seen Morishima/Danielson and the amazing series of matches they had (well if you haven't you should). Those are some of the best matches I've ever seen. Now if their last match at Final Battle took place in front of 80,000 rapid fans, or even in front of a sold out Madison Square Garden, I think it would be even better. 

Atmosphere really matters to me. For me the closer you get to two gladiators fighting inside a packed coliseum with insane spectators the better. I just think that image is what wrestling is at it's very best. 


Shit that was a lot of writing. I wish I could write a that fast for school.


----------



## Rah

TaylorFitz said:


> Shit that was a lot of writing. I wish I could write a that fast for school.


I've written not even a page of my thesis, so far, and probably close to a good dozen or so just on discussion here. Priorities, right? 



> That's actually the closest and indy company has ever come to capturing the epic feel of Wrestlemania or huge match in front of a hot crowd.
> 
> I was in the front row for that match and I was at the last two Manias so I know what the experience is like being part of them and watching them on TV/computer/whatever. Wrestlemania, or a match like Cena/Punk MITB, wins. Yeah indy wrestling can create some amazing moments if they book things right but it's not the same for me. WWE is capable of having that amazing atmosphere that indy wrestling isn't.


Sigh, I wish Indies were more accessible to me. I'd perhaps not feel like such a leech on their products. I was pretty disillusioned to some of WWE's programming a couple years ago but every superstar seemed to be a hit when I saw them live. Cody Rhodes cut one of the greatest promos and Henry (who was still internalising his whole "what do I have to show for myself" phase of being depressed over the business) just felt so connectable in his emotions. He was legit disillusioned over why he was there, comparable to everyone else's happiness, and it felt like that really helped his storyline that'd take place the following year for me. I felt really shitty for him that day, but I felt equally positive when he won the belt. A bit OT, but anyway.



> And I agree with you. I don't think crowd size detracts from a match. But it can make a match better. We've all seen Morishima/Danielson and the amazing series of matches they had (well if you haven't you should). Those are some of the best matches I've ever seen. Now if their last match at Final Battle took place in front of 80,000 rapid fans, or even in front of a sold out Madison Square Garden, I think it would be even better.
> 
> Atmosphere really matters to me. For me the closer you get to two gladiators fighting inside a packed coliseum with insane spectators the better. I just think that image is what wrestling is at it's very best.


I touched on this point in my second message to KingCrash.

Of course the larger than life aspect is a phenomenal entity to wrestling, but I'm rather thinking a small,dead crowd doesn't hurt my enjoyment. I'd suppose if a large, rabid crowd piqued my interests the opposite side of the continuum should hold valid, too, but it seemingly doesn't. I really couldn't give a damn about 50 customers sitting on their hands for a DG:USA match if someone like Richochet is busting out moves that make me mark like crazy.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract" 2/17/13

Mike Quackenbush vs. Drew Gulak ***3/4
Francis O'Rourke vs. AssailAnt **1/2
Jaka vs. Anthony Stone **3/4
The Batiri vs. Estonian Thunderfrog, Aaron Epic, and JT Dunn *1/4
Darius Carter vs. Brian Fury **1/2
Tim Donst vs. AR Fox *** 1/4
Team FIST (Sugar Dunkerton and Chuck Taylor) vs. The Devastation Corporation ***
Colt Cabana vs. Green Ant ***1/2

- The crowd is notably smaller (and less lively) than they were the night before at "Pop" but it's a much smaller venue so that at least excuses the lower numbers. The place was fairly crowded. Wasn't a ton of empty seats.

- Quack vs. Gulak was awesome, though I think misplaced on the card a bit. It's early moments didn't have the crowd. I love Quack's slow paced style he does with guys like Gulak, Green Ant, Colt Cabana, or Bryan Danielson where he wrestles purely a hold for hold style but it wasn't right for an opener. Still the match was awesome, with the right crowd this could have been even better. The crowd did get into it as it went on though which was good. 

- O'Rourke and AssailAnt had the crowd way more into it to start. They loved chanting Francis at an enraged O'Rourke who just wanted to be called Frank. Match was decent too.

- Antony Stone was probably the one guy I hadn't seen before this show that impressed me the most. He and Jaka put on a very solid match.

- The Trios was the worst match of the night. Dunn and Epic did not impress me what so ever. Hate to judge people off of one match but they seemed like the kind of guys you see on a lot of any random indy. Doing stuff like 3 dives to the outside within a minute out of one another.

- I'd never seen Carter or Fury before this show (at least that I remember) but they both moderately impressed.

- AR Fox is great. Donst is also great. The match was a ton of fun.

- Lots of shenanigans in FIST/TDC the highlight of which was a dance party where Sidney Bakabella lost his pants or when Chuck Taylor tossed a snowball at the ring. Chuck going all house afire and working face for a few minutes was a ton of fun. Someone should book Chuck as a face for a while.

- Cabana vs. Green Ant was a great technical match very much like the opener. A little more action packed but the counters weren't always as cool or as face paced. I like Cabana when the shenanigans are kept to a minimum (not left out, just not the focal point) and I like him outside of being the one clown in a super duper serious ROH. Very good main event. Quack on commentary for the match added a lot to it as well. He's a very good commentator especially on a match like this.

- I don't love Denver Colorado's (The man not the place, as he feels the need to point out 5 times a show) announcing, but I really like the consistency of having one guy out there all night calling the action and rotating the second guy. Not sure if this decision was purely because Bryce and LFC couldn't make these shows, but I hope they stick with 1 guy and a rotating second man ala PWG. Wouldn't mind if that one man was LFC instead though either.

- This show was in my opinion better than the debut. Not much, and I enjoyed both shows a lot. For $10 total I recommend the weekend. If you like Chikara or Colt Cabana or heavily technical wrestling giving this a shot is something I really do recommend, you can't beat the price at the very least.


----------



## Mon Joxley

I just spent $300 this morning on RF Video-era ROH DVDs (2002-2004). Worth every cent.


----------



## geraldinhio

Not sure if this has been posted yet but this looks great. The Beer money line really got me.:lmao Davey needs to tone down his uber badass persona and act like this more often.


----------



## Flux

"GO GET EM KANE, CHOKESLAM!" :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

_"I like cheese dogs...no need to talk about yourself; be careful what you say dickbrain."_

:lmao

the ramblings of an incoherent FAKE Davey Richards.


----------



## Corey

:lmao OMFG, I've watched the Kane line like 8 times now.


----------



## Flux

Same here :lmao his face, his smile, his fist pumping, the way he says it. Thats possibly the funniest thing I've watched in a long time, definitely the funniest thing Davey has every said/done :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

FAKE Davey putting over Triple H only to have the two of them snickers uncontrollably was probably the funniest part for me. Nobody can take that seriously. :lol


----------



## Flux

I just went on the fake twitter account and nearly died;

Davey Richards ‏@DaveyRichards83 1 Mar

Velvet Sky looks hot tonight. She'll be mine. Sorry Sabin...


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

or better yet...:sabin


----------



## geraldinhio

FluxCapacitor said:


> I just went on the fake twitter account and nearly died;
> 
> Davey Richards ‏@DaveyRichards83 1 Mar
> 
> Velvet Sky looks hot tonight. She'll be mine. Sorry Sabin...


:lmao 

Here's a few I found.

"Happy Halloween brats! Give me you're candy.."

"Damn I wish I could be one of those lumberjacks tonight between @CMPunk and @WWESheamus !! #Raw kick eachothers asses. Real men do that." 

:lmao I could imagine Davey saying the real men do that bit.


----------



## smitlick

geraldinhio said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet but this looks great. The Beer money line really got me.:lmao Davey needs to tone down his uber badass persona and act like this more often.


I watched the shoot yesterday... Its pretty odd in places with them both talking about their differences but great in other places.


----------



## Tanner1495

I know this may be an odd request, but does someone have all of McGuiness's title defenses, with stars, in order, it would be a huge help to me!


----------



## Corey

Tanner1495 said:


> I know this may be an odd request, but does someone have all of McGuiness's title defenses, with stars, in order, it would be a huge help to me!


*Won By - Nigel McGuinness
Defeated - Takeshi Morishima
Location - Edison, NJ
Date - 10/6/07 *

*Title Defenses:*
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Jay Briscoe in San Francisco, CA on 10/21/07
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Chris Hero in Philadelphia, PA on 11/2/07
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Austin Aries in New York, NY on 12/29/07
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Go Shiozaki in Tokyo, Japan on 1/20/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Chris Hero in a Steel Cage Match in Dayton, OH on 1/25/08 (*** 3/4)
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Roderick Strong in Chicago Ridge, IL on 1/26/08
--Nigel McGuinnes defeated Bryan Danielson in New York, NY on 2/23/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Tyler Black in Philadelphia, PA on 3/16/08 (**** 1/4+)
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Larry Sweeney in Crystal River, FL on 3/22/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Austin Aries in Orlando, FL on 3/29/08 (****, needs a rewatch though)
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Erick Stevens in Boston, MA on 4/11/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Kevin Steen in Edison, NJ on 4/12/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Kevin Steen in Chicago Ridge, IL on 4/19/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Claudio Castagnoli in New York, NY on 5/10/08 (*** 3/4)
--Nigel McGuinness defeated KENTA & BJ Whitmer in a Three Way Dance in Tokyo, Japan on 5/15/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Go Shiozaki in Philadelphia, PA on 6/7/08 (*** 3/4)
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Vic Viper in Dublin, Ireland on 6/14/08
--Adam Pearce defeated Nigel McGuinnes by DQ in an ROH Title vs. NWA Title bout in Dayton, OH on 6/27/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Kevin Steen in Toronto, Ontario on 7/25/08 (**** 1/2, amazing match)
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Claudio Castagnoli in Detroit, MI on 7/26/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Ruckus in Manassas, VA on 8/1/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Tyler Black, Claudio Castagnoli, & Bryan Danielson in an elimination match in New York, NY on 8/2/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated El Generico in Cleveland, OH on 8/15/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Jimmy Jacobs in Tokyo, Japan on 9/14/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Roderick Strong in Boston, MA on 9/19/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated El Generico in Philadelphia, PA on 9/20/08 (*** 1/2 I think, not sure)
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Go Shiozaki in an Elimination Match in Montreal, Quebec on 11/7/08
--Necro Butcher defeated Nigel McGuinness by DQ in Markham, Ontario on 11/8/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Bryan Danielson in Chicago Ridge, IL on 11/22/08 (**** 1/4+)
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Jerry Lynn in Nashville, TN on 12/6/08
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Naomichi Marufuji in New York, NY on 12/27/08
--Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black ended in a time limit draw in Edison, NJ on 1/17/09
--Nigel McGuinness defeated El Generico in Chicago Ridge, IL on 1/31/09
--Nigel McGuinness defeated D-Lo Brown in Orlando, FL on 2/7/09
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Tyler Black, Jerry Lynn, & Jimmy Jacobs in an Elimination Match in Danbury, CT on 2/27/09
--Nigel McGuinness defeated Kaio in Monza, Italy on 3/8/09
--Brent Albright defeated Nigel McGuinness by DQ in Collinsville, IL on 3/13/09
--Nigel McGuinness defeated KENTA in New York, NY on 3/21/09

Stars were included with matches I've seen. General consensus will say his best defenses were against Danielson (6th Anniversary Show), Aries (Rising Above '07), Generico (Age of Insanity), Tyler Black (Take No Prisoners) & Steen (Northern Navigation)​


----------



## Obfuscation

Both Generico matches are :mark: _(never saw Caged Collision match)_

The Glory By Honor match was MUCH better when I rewatched it a year or so ago. First time I viewed it, it felt like such a bleh rematch compared to their work from Age of Insanity. Now it's only a minor step behind, imo. Those nearfalls. Oh, how I bought into them. And I knew the results too. Almost got the best moment ever on a few occasions. Suppose it is all good when Generico was only losing to another favorite of mine, in Nigel.


----------



## Corey

Never thought too highly of their Glory By Honor VII match, I kind of got annoyed with the constant nearfalls. Been a few years since I've seen it though. I have a big majority of Nigel's defenses on dvd right now... but I haven't watched half of them.


----------



## Obfuscation

Watch em! I'm dying to own/watch as much prime ROH as I can. Worst thing to ever happen was for the promotion to cancel distribution of their shows. Dead serious. That's all I would buy with my cash whenever the ten dollar sale came around.

Got Fifth Year Festival: New York coming in the mail soon. So slowly but surely things will snowball. :mark:


----------



## smitlick

I have all of my ratings written in various places so Here they are... 



Jack Evans 187 said:


> *Won By - Nigel McGuinness
> Defeated - Takeshi Morishima - ***3/4
> Location - Edison, NJ
> Date - 10/6/07 *
> 
> *Title Defenses:*
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Jay Briscoe in San Francisco, CA on 10/21/07 - ***1/2
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Chris Hero in Philadelphia, PA on 11/2/07 - ***1/2 (The rating i posted in the Official DVD Thread is missing a star)
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Austin Aries in New York, NY on 12/29/07 - ****1/4
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Go Shiozaki in Tokyo, Japan on 1/20/08 - Havent seen
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Chris Hero in a Steel Cage Match in Dayton, OH on 1/25/08 (*** 3/4)
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Roderick Strong in Chicago Ridge, IL on 1/26/08 - ****
> --Nigel McGuinnes defeated Bryan Danielson in New York, NY on 2/23/08 - ****3/4 (Probably one of my favourite ever ROH matches)
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Tyler Black in Philadelphia, PA on 3/16/08 (**** 1/4)
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Larry Sweeney in Crystal River, FL on 3/22/08 - Havent seen
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Austin Aries in Orlando, FL on 3/29/08 (****)
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Erick Stevens in Boston, MA on 4/11/08 - ***1/2
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Kevin Steen in Edison, NJ on 4/12/08 - ***3/4
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Kevin Steen in Chicago Ridge, IL on 4/19/08 - ****
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Claudio Castagnoli in New York, NY on 5/10/08 (*** 1/4)
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated KENTA & BJ Whitmer in a Three Way Dance in Tokyo, Japan on 5/15/08 - Havent seen
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Go Shiozaki in Philadelphia, PA on 6/7/08 (*** 3/4)
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Vic Viper in Dublin, Ireland on 6/14/08 - Havent seen
> --Adam Pearce defeated Nigel McGuinnes by DQ in an ROH Title vs. NWA Title bout in Dayton, OH on 6/27/08 - ***1/2
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Kevin Steen in Toronto, Ontario on 7/25/08 (***1/2)
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Claudio Castagnoli in Detroit, MI on 7/26/08 - ****
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Ruckus in Manassas, VA on 8/1/08 - **1/2
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Tyler Black, Claudio Castagnoli, & Bryan Danielson in an elimination match in New York, NY on 8/2/08 - ****
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated El Generico in Cleveland, OH on 8/15/08 - ****1/4-****1/2
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Jimmy Jacobs in Tokyo, Japan on 9/14/08 - ***3/4
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Roderick Strong in Boston, MA on 9/19/08 - ****-****1/4
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated El Generico in Philadelphia, PA on 9/20/08 (*** 1/2
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Go Shiozaki in an Elimination Match in Montreal, Quebec on 11/7/08 - ****
> --Necro Butcher defeated Nigel McGuinness by DQ in Markham, Ontario on 11/8/08 - ***
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Bryan Danielson in Chicago Ridge, IL on 11/22/08 (**** 1/4
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Jerry Lynn in Nashville, TN on 12/6/08 - ***3/4
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Naomichi Marufuji in New York, NY on 12/27/08 - ****
> --Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black ended in a time limit draw in Edison, NJ on 1/17/09 - ****
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated El Generico in Chicago Ridge, IL on 1/31/09 - ***3/4
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated D-Lo Brown in Orlando, FL on 2/7/09 - ***1/2
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Tyler Black, Jerry Lynn, & Jimmy Jacobs in an Elimination Match in Danbury, CT on 2/27/09 - ***1/2-***3/4
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated Kaio in Monza, Italy on 3/8/09 - Havent seen
> --Brent Albright defeated Nigel McGuinness by DQ in Collinsville, IL on 3/13/09 - ***
> --Nigel McGuinness defeated KENTA in New York, NY on 3/21/09 - ****1/4
> ​


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> Watch em! I'm dying to own/watch as much prime ROH as I can. Worst thing to ever happen was for the promotion to cancel distribution of their shows. Dead serious. That's all I would buy with my cash whenever the ten dollar sale came around.
> 
> Got Fifth Year Festival: New York coming in the mail soon. So slowly but surely things will snowball. :mark:


Have to be in a mood for it, tbhayley. I probably have a legit 10-15 ROH shows that have never seen the inside of my dvd player but I kinda forget about them half the time with all the WWE releases I'm watching. Last show I watched in full was probably Anarchy in the UK (did you ever buy that?). Started watching Clash of the Contenders once but I was like fuck this commentary sucks and turned it off.


----------



## FITZ

HayleySabin said:


> Watch em! I'm dying to own/watch as much prime ROH as I can. Worst thing to ever happen was for the promotion to cancel distribution of their shows. Dead serious. That's all I would buy with my cash whenever the ten dollar sale came around.
> 
> Got Fifth Year Festival: New York coming in the mail soon. So slowly but surely things will snowball. :mark:


I would have spent so much money on ROH if they had their full library of DVDs for sale. It would be embarrassing.


----------



## Mon Joxley

TaylorFitz said:


> I would have spent so much money on ROH if they had their full library of DVDs for sale. It would be embarrassing.


Ebay is your friend. I've spent probably close to $500 in the last few months on out of print ROH DVDs. Been trying to collect all the original RF Video versions as well.


----------



## KingCrash

TaylorFitz said:


> I would have spent so much money on ROH if they had their full library of DVDs for sale. It would be embarrassing.


It is embarrassing when you look at your DVD cases and realize how much you've actually spent on wrestling. Just the ROH and complete PWG collection alone, Jesus.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Have to be in a mood for it, tbhayley. I probably have a legit 10-15 ROH shows that have never seen the inside of my dvd player but I kinda forget about them half the time with all the WWE releases I'm watching. Last show I watched in full was probably Anarchy in the UK (did you ever buy that?). Started watching Clash of the Contenders once but I was like fuck this commentary sucks and turned it off.


I get that. I'm the same way with older PWG. ROH I'm usually open to watching generally at anytime. Like with most other promotions.

Never got Anarchy in the UK sadly. Only Unified & FYF: Finale for their England shows. It's on Ebay though. I'd love to own Danielson vs SUWA.

lolz, whoever they got to replace Lenny Leonard for that time before Kevin Kelly came in was the absolute pits. I was watching Generico/Colt vs Steen/Corino from Good Friends, Stiffer Enemies II and thinking the entire time if it was Chris Hero doing a hokey voice b/c he sounded so bad. Not to mention Prazak's heel commentary got old so fast. It wasn't fun like it was down in FIP where his character was actually implied. My stars was that ever a random development. Probably the biggest change right off the bat when Gabe departed from the company.



TaylorFitz said:


> I would have spent so much money on ROH if they had their full library of DVDs for sale. It would be embarrassing.


I remembered I got 100 bucks from my Dad as a reward for Graduating High School. I spent it all a week later once I noticed ROH had a ten dollar sale going down.


----------



## Mon Joxley

HayleySabin said:


> lolz, whoever they got to replace Lenny Leonard for that time before Kevin Kelly came in was the absolute pits. I was watching Generico/Colt vs Steen/Corino from Good Friends, Stiffer Enemies II and thinking the entire time if it was Chris Hero doing a hokey voice b/c he sounded so bad. Not to mention Prazak's heel commentary got old so fast. It wasn't fun like it was down in FIP where his character was actually implied. My stars was that ever a random development. Probably the biggest change right off the bat when Gabe departed from the company.


Whatever happened to Mark Nulty?


----------



## Obfuscation

T Man said:


> Whatever happened to Mark Nulty?


Don't have a single clue.


----------



## Corey

Preview vids for PWG All Star Weekend 9 Nights 1 & 2:











I :mark: several times on the Night 1 vid. Show looks like an absolute blast. Night 2 on the other hand looks to have a real sleeper in O'Reilly/Callihan.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Everything looks great outside of the Main Event. "WTF is happening??" :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

So tempted to watch. Avoiding spoilers for these shows though. Faster they're released the better.


----------



## Chismo

If someone spoils ASW, I'll stab him, I swear. I'm willing to spend thousands of dollars on tracking you down, word life.


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> It is embarrassing when you look at your DVD cases and realize how much you've actually spent on wrestling. Just the ROH and complete PWG collection alone, Jesus.


I know that feeling. Then you get depressed, thinking about all the other things you could have used that money on, then you go and buy more DVDs.


----------



## Groovemachine

Paul London looks on top form in those preview vids. Maybe he's got his shit together and is more focused on wrestling again? Either way, I hope he wasn't just there for ASW and becomes more of a PWG regular. I wonder who it was he originally had a problem with in the company? Joey Ryan? Generico maybe? He didn't speak too highly of Generico in the second Londrick shoot.


----------



## sXeMope

Both nights look amazing. Already ordered both. Callihan/O'Reilly looks like one of those matches that people are either going to love, or hate. Really hyped to see the 6 man tag and TJP/Del Sol on night 2 now. Main event looks decent.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*CHIKARA Just Shadows In The Fog Review:​​*
Team FIST vs Green Ant & Mike Quackenbush vs The Batiri vs Jigsaw & The Shard - ***1/4

Gran Akuma vs Johnny Gargano - ***1/2 (What the.. what a huge surprise, thought that this would be avarage at best but the match really worked)

Archibald Peck vs Obariyon - **1/4

Hallowicked vs Sean Waltman - **3/4 (Kinda a finisher-fest but the crowd made it fun and Waltmen looked pretty good)

Soldier Ant & ??? vs The Colony (assailANT & Fire Ant), Dasher Hatfield & Saturyne - ***1/4 (Good but dragged like hell)

*CHIKARA Young Lions Cup Title Match: *Mark Angelosetti vs Jakob Hammermeier - **1/4

*CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas Title Match: *3.0 vs The Devastation Corporation - ***1/4 (Actually really loved it, great psychology and 3.0 showed a lot of fire, but this went 5 minutes too much and it seemed like the wrestlers were executed which caused some awkward moments)

*Non Title Match: *Eddie Kingston vs Amazing Kong - N/R (What should I say about this one? A nothing match, huge disappointment)​


----------



## seabs

*Ugh. I was interested in Kingston/Kong. Hopefully this is EF gonna EF territory.*


----------



## Obfuscation

I glanced without trying to be spoiled. Now I'm wondering what in the FUCK happened to make it not earn a rating. *Don't tell me*. Let me sulk.


----------



## sXeMope

SMV is having a sale today. It's half over now but whatever. May as well post in case anyone didn't know and was waiting on a sale to stock up. Ends at 6am EST tomorrow.


----------



## geraldinhio

Just watched the Steen and Davey highspot shoot. Really great watch, I'm always a big fan of what either has to say. The disco machine storys. :lmao Steen does most the talking so you know it's a must. Really learned a lot about Davey too.


----------



## Chismo

*Chikara While the Dawn Is Breaking*


1.	*Chikara Young Lions Cup*: Mark Angelosetti © vs. Saturyne

_Amazing opener, one helluva sprint this was._

******


2.	Jakob Hammermeier vs. Gran Akuma

**


3.	Archibald Peck vs. Tim Donst

**1/2


4.	F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Chuck Taylor & Sugar Dunkerton) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant, Green Ant & AssailANT)

**1/2


5.	Kobald vs. Dasher Hatfield

_This was beyond painful to watch._

*DUD*


6.	Team Frightning (Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare) vs. GEKIDO (Jigsaw, The Shard & DeviANT)

***1/2


7.	*Chikara Grand Championship*: Eddie Kingston © vs. Kevin Steen

_These two always deliver good matches, but for some reason they just can’t reach the epic levels. Kingston actually oversold the legwork here._

***


8.	*Chikara Campeonatos de Parejas*: The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) © vs. 3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews)

_Parker and Matthews are the cure for insomnia. :StephenA The locker room back-up felt so tendentious._

**3/4


Decent show. The YLC opener was excellent, the GEKIDO trio and King/Steen were good matches, and that’s it. The rest is skippable, although I enjoyed Jakob/Akuma and Donst/Archie for what they were. The show had good progression in storylines.​


----------



## Rickey

EmbassyForever said:


> *CHIKARA Just Shadows In The Fog Review:​*
> *Non Title Match: *Eddie Kingston vs Amazing Kong - N/R (What should I say about this one? A nothing match, huge disappointment)​


I haven't seen the show but I'm interested in you expanding upon this further, in spoiler tags please.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Rickey said:


> I haven't seen the show but I'm interested in you expanding upon this further, in spoiler tags please.





Spoiler: Kingston/Kong



It was only 6-7 minutes. It wasn't even a short and crazy match Laughter7's style. It had your typical "Kong is too big for Kingston offence" and then.. it ended. Like a said, an absolutely nothing match


----------



## Mr-Potato

I thought Kingston got injured during that match and that's why he didn't wrestle Green Ant the night after.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

EmbassyForever said:


> Spoiler: Kingston/Kong
> 
> 
> 
> It was only 6-7 minutes. It wasn't even a short and crazy match Laughter7's style. It had your typical "Kong is too big for Kingston offence" and then.. it ended. Like a said, an absolutely nothing match





Spoiler:  Kingston/Kong



I actually thought there was a fair amount of action considering the length and those involved, and think it would have come off much better had the finish not been so anticlimactic. Kong has been an absolute waste of time since her TNA run ended, so my expectations were very low, and my only other big problem was that this was the main event for what was otherwise a very fun consistent show with an interactive crowd.


----------



## Rickey

EmbassyForever said:


> Spoiler: Kingston/Kong
> 
> 
> 
> It was only 6-7 minutes. It wasn't even a short and crazy match Laughter7's style. It had your typical "Kong is too big for Kingston offence" and then.. it ended. Like a said, an absolutely nothing match





Spoiler: stuff



Oh, didn't know it was that short. I did hear about Kingston getting injured so maybe that was the reason. Plus after what happened to her I think it's probably kinda hard for Kong to get back into the swing of things. Anyway thanks for answering, I know many people were anticipating that match up.


----------



## Lane

I just finished Frankie Arions book....what a fucking read. Definitely the best auto bio I've read from a wrestler and its so much more than a wrestling book. I highly recommend it.


----------



## obby

ugh, my PWG DDT4 dvd never came after I preordered it a month in advance. Extremely disappointing, won't be buying from them (directly from their site, at least) again. With that being said, going to finally watch DDT4 now, excited to see Generico's final match.


----------



## Obfuscation

PWG.com still is horrible with shipping orders? Thought they fixed that. Whenever I buy PWG online it is _always_ via Highspots.com. I'll never trust PWG's site after what I heard.


----------



## stryker360

It's just like how people use Smart Mark to order their Chikara stuff instead of website direct. That being said, I can not see Quack letting his website ship out slowly either. And JoeRulez, if you are going to give the opening match of Saturyne vs Touchdown 4 stars, which I agree it was a great match, how are you rating the two trios matches so low?


----------



## Obfuscation

FIST vs Colony wasn't too special of a trios match. Didn't need to go the length it did. Dragged in some portions.


----------



## obby

HayleySabin said:


> PWG.com still is horrible with shipping orders? Thought they fixed that. Whenever I buy PWG online it is _always_ via Highspots.com. I'll never trust PWG's site after what I heard.


Yeah, I'm not making that mistake again. Sent them an email about it three weeks ago and they still haven't replied.


----------



## Chismo

stryker360 said:


> And JoeRulez, if you are going to give the opening match of Saturyne vs Touchdown 4 stars, which I agree it was a great match, how are you rating the two trios matches so low?


Because FIST/Colony was medicore and nothing more. 

And how is ***1/2 low for GEKIDO/Frighting?


----------



## geraldinhio

Am I the only one who got this message from XWT?Is it common? 



> You are now warned for having a low ratio.
> You need to get a 0.7 ratio for your warning be removed either by seeding or donating for upload credit.
> If you don't get it in 5d 07:48:01, your account will be banned.


----------



## Platt

You better get seeding


----------



## geraldinhio

I'm such a n00b I don't even know what seeding is or how to go about it.  I'm too lazy too anyway. Meh, I'll guess I'll just stick with the media section here.


----------



## Even Flow

obby said:


> ugh, my PWG DDT4 dvd never came after I preordered it a month in advance. Extremely disappointing, won't be buying from them (directly from their site, at least) again. With that being said, going to finally watch DDT4 now, excited to see Generico's final match.





HayleySabin said:


> PWG.com still is horrible with shipping orders? Thought they fixed that. Whenever I buy PWG online it is _always_ via Highspots.com. I'll never trust PWG's site after what I heard.


I still buy my DVD's from PWG and I can't recall ever having any problems with them shipping them to me.


----------



## Platt

I used them once and never will again, 2 months to get DVDs and customs fees on top. From now on I'll wait till ROH or DGUSA get them in stock.


----------



## sXeMope

I've also never had any problems with ordering from PWG directly. Took a little longer to receive the orders during the Winter Sale (especially near the end) but other than that I've never had any.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Just download Raw TNA and any ppv the moment it goes up and just leave it every week recycle RAW TNA even SD and your ratio will go up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## blink_41sum_182

geraldinhio said:


> I'm such a n00b I don't even know what seeding is or how to go about it.  I'm too lazy too anyway. Meh, I'll guess I'll just stick with the media section here.


Just some tips. As SOON as Raw and any WWE PPV is over, download the first link that someone posts. It will usually have 1 seeder and like 200+ leechers. In a few hours after you download it, there will still be 30+ people leeching off of you and just leave your computer running until the leech number goes way down like in the lower 20s etc. Then you can stop seeding and delete it. That is a good way to keep your ratio up. If you just download a bunch of random stuff that has no leechers for you to seed to, your ratio will go down and you will be banned. Also, there's free packs you can download and when they first come out is the best time to download. Just download them and let them seed for awhile (the bigger the file and the more seeders, the better). My ratio is 2.143 right now and my speeds SUCK at my apartment at school. 

Also, here's another site that SAYS they will ban you if your ratio sucks but they never do. Every file is free leech and they usually get most of the stuff on XWT a little bit after. I usually use that site for stuff I don't really care about much or something I just want to check out so I don't have to worry about wasting my ratio on XWT.

http://special.pwtorrents.net/

If none of this makes sense, you'll learn. I've learned a lot about torrents in the past few months and once you get used to it, you'll be fine. I was new to it very recently.


----------



## Obfuscation

X-Static said:


> I still buy my DVD's from PWG and I can't recall ever having any problems with them shipping them to me.


Very surprised. You're from across the pond too. Makes it all the more unusual to know their shipping arrangements can be so sporadic. The anomaly of it at the end of the day still leaves me to only order via Highspots or just buy via attending events. If it isn't broke, don't fix it mentality.


----------



## stryker360

JoeRulz said:


> Because FIST/Colony was medicore and nothing more.
> 
> And how is ***1/2 low for GEKIDO/Frighting?


I miss read and thought you gave both **1/2. I do think that FIST/Colony is ***+ however. I am happy somebody other than me gushed over the opener.


----------



## Obfuscation

It seems I haven't gushed over Touchdown vs Saturyne enough. :side:

in other news: nabbing Just Shadows in the Fog. Things will be glorious in only a few minutes.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm in Canada. The only problems I've ever had with PWG were, like I said, slow orders during the Winter Sale, which is understandable, and a small mistake on one of my Winter orders. (Ordered Threemendous II, got Threemendous III, which I already owned. They've always responded quickly to my emails and have fixed their mistakes. I once ordered PWG Sells Out V.3 and Failure To Communicate. They didn't send FTC, but I told them about their mistake and they fixed it. Never bothered to fix the Threemendous mistake though because with Canada Post fucking sucks when it comes to shipping costs. I make a lot of custom compilations and I've considered selling them like Seabs and a few others do, but with the shipping costs it's not logical unless someone were to do a big order, which I don't have the proper tools to really do.


----------



## stryker360

HayleySabin said:


> It seems I haven't gushed over Touchdown vs Saturyne enough. :side:
> 
> in other news: nabbing Just Shadows in the Fog. Things will be glorious in only a few minutes.


Heck yes they will, easily the better of the Florida shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> I'm in Canada actually. The only problems I've ever had with PWG were, like I said, slow orders during the Winter Sale, which is understandable, and a small mistake on one of my Winter orders. (Ordered Threemendous II, got Threemendous III, which I already owned. They've always responded quickly to my emails and have fixed their mistakes. I once ordered PWG Sells Out V.3 and Failure To Communicate. They didn't send FTC, but I told them about their mistake and they fixed it. Never bothered to fix the Threemendous mistake though because with Canada Post fucking sucks when it comes to shipping costs. I make a lot of custom compilations and I've considered selling them like Seabs and a few others do, but with the shipping costs it's not logical unless someone were to do a big order, which I don't have the proper tools to really do.


Well then, if this doesn't cement the notion of their service being highly sporadic then nothing will.



stryker360 said:


> Heck yes they will, easily the better of the Florida shows.


Brilliant. Can't wait to see the goods. Can't believe I managed to avoid spoilers this whole time. Gonna be some fun.


----------



## Even Flow

HayleySabin said:


> Very surprised. You're from across the pond too. Makes it all the more unusual to know their shipping arrangements can be so sporadic. The anomaly of it at the end of the day still leaves me to only order via Highspots or just buy via attending events. If it isn't broke, don't fix it mentality.


Only time I have a problem is when I get charged by customs (who are bastards)


----------



## Obfuscation

That's the one thing I'm glad I never have to worry about in regards to most shipping.


----------



## Chismo

ROH just booked Nakamura vs. Cole for their April TV tapings. :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever

JoeRulz said:


> ROH just booked Nakamura vs. Cole for their April TV tapings. :mark:


I hate you.


----------



## Corey

JoeRulz said:


> ROH just booked Nakamura vs. Cole for their April TV tapings. :mark:


Where's this confirmed at? I can't find the news anywhere...


----------



## cobray

That's the greatest April Fool joke ever lol.


----------



## geraldinhio

JoeRulz said:


> ROH just booked Nakamura vs. Cole for their April TV tapings. :mark:


You my friend are an evil man. Well played none the less. :clap

Anyway finally got around to watching the first three matches of DDT4. Super fun so far of course.

*The Bucks vs ICMG* was a blast. I could watch them four wrestle all day, especially in the PWG environment. Swann is quickly becoming one of my favorite Indy wrestlers. Anyway, the match is exactly what you except. The usually Young Buck antics, Ricochet and Swann being awesome and some crazy highflying fun. I just wish we could hear the guitar laser pointer. :lmao About **** stars sounds right. 


SSB vs Unbreakable fucking machines was surprisingly better than I thought. Even though I expected a good match, just a shame about Uno's injury. Stupified did a great job as usual. Some real cool spots in there and the crowd was really hot. Finish was fun. ***1/2 

Dojo Bros vs Future shock. I was pretty tired watching this but from what I remember it was good. Nothing special but had a few good moments in there. I'm really sick of seeing Kyle/Eddy interactions, which is weird because I like them both but things just get uper bland or something when they start trading blows. Cole is a god. That is all. ***

I'll watch the rest tonight. Not to excited to watch a Briscoes match and Sami/Younger but I'll give them a shot.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Terrible promo.





This one was actually very good. Gargano is great.


----------



## KingCrash

Larry Dallas. Showing once again why he and The Scene are the worst thing by far in DGUSA/EVOVLE.


----------



## geraldinhio

So who went unspoiled for ASW9? I just couldn't help my self....again. Watched the previews like six times each. Regret it so much, especially for ICMG vs Del Sol/Fox. :mark: I'll go unspoiled for BOLA though, usually try harder for that. 

I really have to try follow more wrestling than PWG. Usually I try my hardest to keep up with WWE during the run up to Mania. First season of Chikara I haven't followed either. I always say I'll get into New Japan too but it never happens, have only seen a handful of matches from the last year or so really. I am getting back into ROH though which is pretty surprisingly good.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10




----------



## Flux

geraldinhio said:


> So who went unspoiled for ASW9? I just couldn't help my self....again. Watched the previews like six times each. Regret it so much, especially for ICMG vs Del Sol/Fox. :mark: I'll go unspoiled for BOLA though, usually try harder for that.
> 
> I really have to try follow more wrestling than PWG. Usually I try my hardest to keep up with WWE during the run up to Mania. First season of Chikara I haven't followed either. I always say I'll get into New Japan too but it never happens, have only seen a handful of matches from the last year or so really. I am getting back into ROH though which is pretty surprisingly good.


I've remained unspoiled so far  :mark: It's been pretty hard, but I've persevered. I can't foooooking wait, tbh.


----------



## sXeMope

I've watched the videos, but honestly I don't really remember any outcomes.

Has anyone ever dealt with Highspots in terms of getting shipping refunds? I've read that they'll refund the difference. I have an order that the site says will cost $41.00 to ship, which seems like bullshit because I've had bigger SMV orders ship for $20. Are they easy to get the difference from?

Also, has anybody seen the London & Kendrick Bogus Journey? Considering buying it, along with the first one.


----------



## Groovemachine

The first London/Kendrick shoot is golden, an absolute blast to watch. The second one is still reasonably fun but there isn't as much ground covered, and London seems pretty jaded with the business so doesn't really offer anything of note. If you like both guys, as I do, it's a good watch but nothing essential.


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> ROH just booked Nakamura vs. Cole for their April TV tapings. :mark:


:mark:

Coming soon, a dream match: only in my mind. 

Quit making me laugh today. About the third time now. (---> :generico one was the best)


----------



## RKing85

I don't even try and stay spoiler free any more. I can't not know what happens as soon as possible. Knowing what happens by the time I watch the dvd doesn't lower my enjoyment of watching a dvd.


----------



## Corey

Wooooooow, nice one Joe. I work a 12 hour day and not a single person even mentions April Fool's Day...


----------



## Mon Joxley

I have a question about old ROH DVDs. I'm trying to collect all of the out-of-print RF Video-era DVDs from 2002-2004, so my question is does anybody know what the first event that ROH started using their second (and most popular) logo was? The latest show that I own and can find that has the original ROH logo is Reborn: Stage Two. Everything after that that I either own or have seen pictures of online features the second post-Feinstein logo that was used up until the end of the HDnet show. The first event immediately following Reborn: Stage Two is Round Robin Challenge III, which I haven't seen any video of nor have I seen pictures of the DVD cover with the original logo which leads me to believe that this is the first event that features the second logo, but again I'm not 100% sure. Does anybody know for sure?

Cheers.


----------



## Platt

sXeMope said:


> I've watched the videos, but honestly I don't really remember any outcomes.
> 
> Has anyone ever dealt with Highspots in terms of getting shipping refunds? I've read that they'll refund the difference. I have an order that the site says will cost $41.00 to ship, which seems like bullshit because I've had bigger SMV orders ship for $20. Are they easy to get the difference from?
> 
> Also, has anybody seen the London & Kendrick Bogus Journey? Considering buying it, along with the first one.


They told me that when I complained about shipping to them for the Black Friday sale but I never tried to get anything back because whoever they use to ship don't print the shipping costs on the parcel so I had no way of knowing how much they'd actually paid.



T Man said:


> I have a question about old ROH DVDs. I'm trying to collect all of the out-of-print RF Video-era DVDs from 2002-2004, so my question is does anybody know what the first event that ROH started using their second (and most popular) logo was? The latest show that I own and can find that has the original ROH logo is Reborn: Stage Two. Everything after that that I either own or have seen pictures of online features the second post-Feinstein logo that was used up until the end of the HDnet show. The first event immediately following Reborn: Stage Two is Round Robin Challenge III, which I haven't seen any video of nor have I seen pictures of the DVD cover with the original logo which leads me to believe that this is the first event that features the second logo, but again I'm not 100% sure. Does anybody know for sure?
> 
> Cheers.


You are correct that the second Red/Black block logo started at RRC III


----------



## arthur214

Is there a specific thread for SELLING DVDs here? I have about 40 some ROH DVDs between 2002 and 2005 I'm looking to move for Wrestlemania money.


----------



## sXeMope

arthur214 said:


> Is there a specific thread for SELLING DVDs here? I have about 40 some ROH DVDs between 2002 and 2005 I'm looking to move for Wrestlemania money.


I don't think there is. I guess you just post it here, or make a topic in this section about it.


----------



## Mon Joxley

arthur214 said:


> Is there a specific thread for SELLING DVDs here? I have about 40 some ROH DVDs between 2002 and 2005 I'm looking to move for Wrestlemania money.


I might take some of those off your hands. Which ones do you have?


----------



## Lane

Anyother websites that sell shirts along the lines of Barbershopwindow, bumpdrunk, and TTOFS?


----------



## arthur214

*Indy DVDs for sale!*

OK guys, not sure if this is ok to post in this thread or not, but I've got a load of Indy wrestling DVDs that I'm looking to sell to raise money for Wrestlemania this weekend (Talk about last minute, haha) If interested in anything, I'd prefer an email to [email protected] as its easier to receive on my phone. I'm looking to get around $8 each. Let me know!


*ROH DVDs*
*Round Robin Challenge* (3/30/2002) M.E.: Bryan Danielson/Daniels/Low Ki
*Crowning A Champion* (7/27/2002) M.E.: Low Ki Vs Spanky Vs Doug Williams Vs Christopher Daniels
*Do Or Die* (5/31/2003) M.E.: Samoa Joe Vs. Homicide
*Death Before Dishonor* (7/19/2003) M.E.: Samoa Joe Vs Paul London
*Final Battle 2003* (12/27/03) M.E.: Great Muta/Arashi Vs Christopher Daniels/Dan Maff
*Survival Of The Fittest* (6/24/04) M.E.: Tournament Finals
*Death Before Dishonor 2, Part 1* (7/23/04) M.E.: Punk/Cabana Vs Briscoe Brothers **PENDING**
*Death Before Dishonor 2, Part 2 *(7/24/04) M.E.: Punk/Ace Steel Vs Maff/Whitmer **PENDING**
*Testing The Limit* (8/7/04) M.E.: Samoa Joe Vs. Trent Acid / Aries Vs. Bryan Danielson
*Midnight Express Reunion* (10/2/04) M.E.: Samoa Joe Vs Bryan Danielson **PENDING**
*GOLD* (10/15/04) M.E.: Punk/Ace Steel/Jimmy Jacobs Vs Aries/Shelley/Jack Evans **PENDING**
*Weekend Of Thunder, Night 1* (11/5/04) M.E.: Jushin “Thunder” Liger Vs. Bryan Danielson **PENDING**
*Weekend Of Thunder, Night 2* (11/6/04) M.E.: Jushin Liger/Samoa Joe Vs Danielson/Low KI **PENDING**
*All-Star Exstravaganza 2* (12/4/04) M.E.: Samoa Joe Vs. CM Punk **PENDING**
*It All Begins* (1/15/05) M.E.: Austin Aries Vs. Colt Cabana
*Third Anniversary Celebration, Part 1 *(2/19/05) M.E.: Strong/Evans Vs Dunn/Marcos Vs Izzy/Deranged Vs Azriel/Dixie
*Third Anniversary Celebration, Part 2* (2/25/05) M.E.: Jimmy Rave Vs AJ Styles **SOLD**
*Third Anniversary Celebration, Part 3* (2/26/05) M.E.: Austin Aries Vs Samoa Joe **SOLD**
*Back To Basics* (3/12/05) M.E.: CM Punk/Spanky Vs Samoa Joe/Jay Lethal **PENDING**
*Stalemate* (4/16/05) M.E.: Austin Aries Vs James Gibson / Danielson Vs Homicide
*Manhattan Mayhem* (5/7/05) M.E.: Austin Aries Vs Alex Shelley (Signed by Samoa Joe)
*The Final Countdown* (5/13/05) M.E.: Homicide Vs Bryan Danielson **SOLD**
*Nowhere To Run* (5/14/05) M.E.: CM Punk Vs Jimmy Rave
*Death Before Dishonor 3* (6/18/05) M.E.: Austin Aries Vs CM Punk **PENDING**
*The Homecoming* (7/23/05) M.E.: CM Punk Vs Christopher Daniels
*Glory By Honor 4* (9/17/05) M.E.: AJ Style Vs Jimmy Rave **PENDING**
*Survival Of The Fittest 2005* (9/24/05) M.E.: Tournament Finals **PENDING**
*Redemption* (8/12/05) M.E.: CM Punk Vs Christopher Daniels Vs James Gibson Vs Samoa Joe
*Punk: The Final Chapter* (8/13/05) M.E: CM Punk Vs Colt Cabana 

*Dragongate DVDs*
*Open The Historic Gate* (7/25/2009) M.E.: BxB Hulk Vs Yamato **PENDING**
*Open The Ultimate Gate* (3/26/2010) M.E.: BxB Hulk Vs Naruki Doi **PENDING**


----------



## Mon Joxley

Sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Corey

*PWG - Fear

*Kenny King & TJ Perkins vs. The Fightin' Taylor Boys - ** 3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Amazing Red - ***

*8-Person Tag Team Match
*Joey Ryan, Scorpio Sky, Ray Rosas, & Peter Avalon vs. B-Boy, Chris Kadillak, Famous B, & Candice LeRae - *** 1/4

Chris Hero vs. Willie Mack - ** 3/4

Future Shock vs. The RockNES Monsters - *** 1/2

American Wolves vs. The Super Smash Bros. - *** 1/2

El Generico vs. Dick Togo - *** 3/4

*PWG World Tag Team Titles - Guerrilla Warfare
*The Young Bucks (c) vs. Kevin Steen & Super Dragon - *** 3/4


*Overall: 8.25/10*

- The opener was supposed to be Perkins vs. King, but the Taylor Boys came out and demanded a fight since Los Luchas couldn't make it, which they got. Decent spirited opener despite a little sloppiness. Forgettable in the big picture though.

- Strong/Red was a disappointment for me. It wasn't bad at all, they just seemed to try way too hard to create these crazy sequences and they were hard to follow half the time, especially the spot where they countered the Stronghold into the Code Red. That looked weird. Certainly had some great moments, no doubt, but it went on a bit too long and Red looked like a total spot monkey... which he probably is. 

- Super fun 8 person tag match. Can't really complain about anything besides the fact that it went over 20 minutes but other people on this forum seem to think it's an amzing piece of comedy and spottyness. Certainly lots of sexual innuendos. (Y)

- I'm not afraid to be the odd man out when it comes to opinions on a show. I read pretty much all the reviews for this on the forum, and this is where I start breaking away. Hero/Mack wasn't too special at all imo. Hero makes a surprise returb, gets stiff with Mack & loses yet again. There just really isn't much to it besides a slew of forearms and the same shit you see from Willie Mack in every match. I swear, ever since the Roderick Strong match at CSTC III he has completely went off my radar.

- Again, time to be different. I actually thought Future Shock/RockNES was better than Wolves/SSB, or at least on the same level. Sure, the 2nd match was flashier and had more MOVES!~ but I thought a lot of it looked forced and overly spotty. The fighting spirit with Davey came off really awkward to me, just seemed like a clear mismatch. The RockNES match on the other hand was hella good and didn't try too hard. The Monsters had some quirky unorthodox offense but other than that I really enjoyed it. 8 or 9 straight butterfly suplexes from Kyle were pretty cool.

- For the most part I thought Togo/Generico was really good. Great lucha exchanges in the early going and Hero's commentary added A LOT to the match because I'm very unfamiliar with Togo. Slower paced match for the most part but when it picked up it was super good. I can't lie though, the no selling of the pedigrees really irked me. Especially the first one...

- So the first half of the main event was fucking legit. Really awesome brawl with some painful, painful looking spots. I will admit they did lose a lot of steam once the Bucks took control of Steen in the ring but it still had its moments in the back half. I'd put it as my MOTN. Quite honestly, this show was very good no doubt but nowhere near the level of _Steen Wolf_ the previous month and not as good as so many others made it out to be.​


----------



## smitlick

*CZW Wanted*

AR Fox vs Azrieal
***

Sami Callihan vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

Tommy Dreamer vs Adam Cole
**3/4

Oh and Cherry Bomb is looking great.. Disappointed at the lack of Scarlett.


Oh and have a few DVDs up on eBay


GSW A Decade of Dedication (Christopher Daniels vs Doug Williams, Absolute Andy vs Steve Corino)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17101397...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

PWG All Star Weekend IV Night 1 (AJ Styles vs PAC, Motor City Machine Guns vs The Age of the Fall)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17101549...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

wXw Dead End VIII Night 1 (Steve Douglas vs Chris Hero)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17101663...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

NWA-Force 1 It's Always Sunny in Egg Harbor (6 Way Ladder Match, Brodie Lee vs Nick Gage)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17101663...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

2CW Unfinished Business 2 (2007) Nights 1 & 2 (Samoa Joe vs Slyck Wagner Brown, Bryan Danielson vs Eddie Edwards)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17101663...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_894wt_1186

PWO Slamming Into Summer 2010 (Corey Winters vs Johnny Gargano, Shiima Xion vs Aaron Draven)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17101816...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

WSU Best of 2010 (Angelina Love vs Sassy Stephanie, Rain vs Awesome Kong, Mercedes Martinez vs Mickie James)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17101870...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## ExMachina

*EVOLVE 4: Danielson vs. Fish*

*Brodie Lee vs. Jon Moxley*
_**3/4_

*Chris Dickinson vs. Drake Younger vs. Rich Swann vs. Ricochet*
_***_

*WSU World Title - Mercedes Martinez vs. Tina San Antonio*
_**_

*Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano*
_***1/4_

*Aeroform vs. CHIKARA Sekigun*
_**1/4_

*Arik Cannon vs. Sami Callihan*
_**3/4_

*The Osirian Portal vs. Up In Smoke*
_**3/4_

*Chuck Taylor vs. Jimmy Jacobs*
_***1/4_

*Bobby Fish vs. Bryan Danielson*
_***1/2_
​
Eh, decent show. Some matches dragged, but I think everything went as I expected. Maybe with the exception of the Danielson match. Bobby Fish did his thing, but the match never felt competitive. Felt like an exhibition or spar session.


----------



## smitlick

Just listed this one as well

NWA Force 1 - Friday The 13th Part F1 (Includes Adam Cole, Sami Callihan, Caleb Konley & Cedric Alexander)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171018758939#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - Heat 2013 iPPV*


Rich Swann vs. Arik Cannon - **1/2

Drake Younger vs. Jon Davis - **

EITA vs. Chuck Taylor - **1/2

*Open The Freedom Gate Title*
Johnny Gargano vs. Brian Kendrick - **3/4

Samuray Del Sol vs. Ryo Saito - **

Sami Callihan vs. Jimmy Susumu - **1/2

A.R. Fox & Akira Tozawa vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - ****

A disappointing show outside the great main event with the Bucks being dicks and the fans loving Tozawa (as they should). SDS/Saito was just a bad exhibition, Davis/Younger was a glorified squash and Callihan/Susumu was nothing special.



*ROH - Michael Elgin: Unbreakable*


*2/25/11*
Michael Elgin vs. Christopher Daniels - **1/2

*3/18/11*
Michael Elgin vs. Eddie Edwards - ***1/2

*4/1/11*
Michael Elgin vs. El Generico - **1/2

*5/7/11 - Double Danger Scramble*
Michael Elgin vs. Rhett Titus vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Adam Cole vs. Grizzly Redwood vs. Andy Ridge - ***1/2

*7/8/11*
The House Of Truth (Michael Elgin & Roderick Strong) vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) - ***1/4

*11/18/11 - Survival Of The Fittest Finals*
Michael Elgin vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Kyle O’Reilly vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

*1/20/12*
Michael Elgin vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4

*1/21/12 - Winners get ROH Tag Title shot*
The House Of Truth vs. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/4

*3/10/12 (SBG TV) - Blind Destiny Challenge*
Michael Elgin vs. Kyle O'Reilly - **3/4

*3/31/12 - ROH World Title*
Michael Elgin vs. Davey Richards - ****1/4 - ****1/2

*5/12/12*
Michael Elgin vs. Adam Cole - ***1/2

*6/15/12*
Michael Elgin vs. Jay Lethal - **3/4

*6/30/12*
The House Of Truth (Michael Elgin & Rhino) vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) - **3/4

*7/14/12*
Michael Elgin vs. Silas Young - ***1/2

*10/6/12*
Michael Elgin vs. Mike Bennett - **1/2

*10/20/12 (SBG TV)*
Michael Elgin vs. Rhino - **1/4

*10/13/12 - ROH World Title*
Kevin Steen vs. Michael Elgin - ****1/2​


----------



## Lane

Watching the PWS ippv. Human Tornado is in the 30 man rumble match. All 30 came it at one time. Wrestling.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Did anybody ever watch IWS from Canada back in the day? It was Kevin Steen, El Generico and 3.0's (then known as 2.0) home promotion before they became ROH/Chikara mainstays. Good times.


----------



## Obfuscation

IWS was cool beans. Max Boyer, Super Smash Brothers, Damien, & the rest of the gang. Too bad the promotion folded. I enjoyed their shows.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Beef Wellington was my favourite. I used to love watching the Bloodstream show they had on their website, wish I kept them on my hard drive. SeXXXy Eddy was awesome too.


----------



## Obfuscation

Beef Wellington is such a character. Have to say I must give IWS some credit: if it wasn't for them, I never would have found access (or knowledge) about Interspecies Wrestling. So, they earn a big thumbs up in that department too. Which of course see lots of IWS workers popping in and out of ISW over the years. Beef included. Good lord is Beef ever wrapped up in ISW lore.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Isn't ISW defunct now as well?


----------



## Mattyb2266

T Man said:


> Isn't ISW defunct now as well?


Not at all, they just had a show in CT a few weeks ago. Very good show at that.


----------



## smitlick

Have Listed these DVDs as well

WWE Heartbreak & Triumph The Shawn Michaels Story (3 Discs)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17101878...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1082wt_1139

WWF Tagged Classics Summerslam 2000 & 2001
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17101894...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_542wt_1186

WWF King of the Ring 2001 & Invasion 2001 Tagged Classics
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17101916...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

WWF Tagged Classics Unforgiven 2001 & No Mercy 2001
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17101918...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

RF Video In The Ring with Carlito Colon
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17101936...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Obfuscation

Facts right there. Promotion is alive and kicking. To the shock of all us fans.


----------



## KingCrash

T Man said:


> Did anybody ever watch IWS from Canada back in the day? It was Kevin Steen, El Generico and 3.0's (then known as 2.0) home promotion before they became ROH/Chikara mainstays. Good times.


Swear to god I remember four or five shows where I thought Crazy Fucking Manny would kill himself doing something. Also remember the great matches between Up In Smoke/2.0/SSB/The Untouchables and Twiggy getting killed for everyone's amusement.


----------



## Obfuscation

Popped in All Star Weekend V Night Two. Been far too long since I last saw Joe vs Ki. Hope it holds up. Far be it for me to skip over the tons of fun opener after Ronin snapped the top rope with his...less than favorable mass. Oh, the memories.


----------



## Chismo

*Chikara Just Shadows in the Fog*


1.	The Batiri (Kodama & Kobald) vs. Icarus & Sugar Dunkerton vs. Jigsaw & The Shard vs. Mike Quackenbush & Green Ant

***1/2


2.	Gran Akuma vs. Johnny Gargano

***1/2


3.	Archibald Peck vs. Obariyon

***


4.	Hallowicked vs. Sean Waltman

**1/2


5.	Soldier Ant & The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & AssailANT), Dasher Hatfield & Saturyne

***1/4


6.	*Chikara Young Lions Cup Championship*: Mark Angelosetti © vs. Jakob Hammermeier

**1/2


7.	*Chikara Campeonatos de Parejas*: 3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) © vs. The Devastation Corporation (Max Smashmaster & Blaster McMassive)

***1/2


8.	Eddie Kingston vs. Amazing Kong

**1/2


Very good show, there was five good matches, but the whole thing would be even better if King and Kong were not placed in the main event slot.​


----------



## Manu_Styles

PWS Supercard Night One was awful last night, 11 matches is too much and none of the matches got time, is a shame because i was really looking foward to see Richards vs Nese vs Lyger.


----------



## sXeMope

IWS was the shit back in the day. They, along with UWA Hardcore, were the only two real Canadian indy promotions that stuck out to me. I have a bunch of UWA Hardcore (And I'm always looking for more if anybody has any that they no longer want/need), and I have a few IWS shows. (V, X, and a 10 Disc set I bought from smitlick not long ago). If anybody misses IWS, I highly recommend Battlewar. They are pretty much the new incarnation of IWS IMO. A lot of the same faces, along with some new guys. They even had a Christmas Tree Deathmatch at BattleWar 6


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Manu_Styles said:


> PWS Supercard Night One was awful last night, 11 matches is too much and none of the matches got time, is a shame because i was really looking foward to see Richards vs Nese vs Lyger.


Review pl0x.


----------



## Manu_Styles

MTheBehemoth said:


> Review pl0x.


Sonjay Dutt vs Trent Barretta was a good opener, x division type of match. Then Morrison vs Elihaj Burke was really good, Burke surprise getting heel heat from the crowd, Colt Cabana vs Matthews was fun but short and the ME (Richards vs Lyger vs Nese) was looking to be really good but it lasted 10-12 minutes only. The rest of the card was terribe or overbooked.


----------



## Obfuscation

I despised the first Colony Xtreme Force match. Mistimed spots galore from the new cats & didn't have any business going 24 minutes. I like the characters though, believe it or not.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Manu_Styles said:


> Sonjay Dutt vs Trent Barretta was a good opener, x division type of match. Then Morrison vs Elihaj Burke was really good, Burke surprise getting heel heat from the crowd, Colt Cabana vs Matthews was fun but short and the ME (Richards vs Lyger vs Nese) was looking to be really good but it lasted 10-12 minutes only. The rest of the card was terribe or overbooked.


Thanks.


----------



## Lane

Just finished the CZW ippv. Best show theyve had all year and worth the watch. Masada vs Kasai was too much.


----------



## Corey

This thread needs more ROH reviews before they were sold to Sinclair. '05-08 specifically. Such a glorious company it was...

Why do I say this you ask? Been watching _Fate Of An Angel_ and thought it needed to be said. Such a FUN show thus far.


----------



## Obfuscation

Strong vs Styles & oh my GOD at Punker vs Gibson. :mark:

Been wanting to rewatch Joe vs Rave. I love me some Jimmy Rave, and his antics were on point all over that match. Watched Punk vs Rave from Third Anniversary Celebration Part III last night. Great match. It only proves why I loved Jimmy Rave during his prime in ROH.


----------



## Corey

Yep, Strong vs. Styles is up next. Amazing that I never bought this show til a couple months ago... card is so stacked.

I'll always feel Jimmy Rave is one of the most underrated and underappreciated guys in company history. Such a sleazy little bastard who was thrust into the perfect gimmick with the perfect mouthpiece & when he needed to wrestle, he sure as fuck did. Granted his best matches were all with the top workers in the company (Danielson, Nigel, Aries, Punk, etc.), he still held up his end just fine. Provided/was included in so many memorable moments too.

Rave vs. Gargano in DGUSA. <3


----------



## Obfuscation

It's one of the 20 or so ROH events I actually own. So glad for it too. Only match I don't like is the messy Ultimate Endurance. Carnage Crew were actually one of the better teams in the match though. Rest of the card, oh man. It more than comes through. "The Living Legend" Matt Hardy does it again. Steve Corino appreciation plug. :mark:

Certainly is despite being in the thick of it from late 2005 - his 2007 departure. He was a guy who seemingly got carried by the top dogs while in the ring, but added something to each match too. A trait needed at all times. He pulled his weight - that's where he has earned his praise. Fight Without Honor vs McGuinness from Finale. Wow wow wow. Unbelievable match. Always will be one of my favorites.

Rave vs Gargano and I haven't seen it. I now feel awful.


----------



## Corey

WOW, you're gonna need to check that out. And guess what? DGUSA gave it away for free a long ass time ago. Watch it:


----------



## Obfuscation

OMG :mark:

well now I know what to do to kill some time till I pop in Fifth Year Festival: New York.


----------



## Chismo

HayleySabin said:


> I despised the first Colony Xtreme Force match. Mistimed spots galore from the new cats & didn't have any business going 24 minutes. I like the characters though, believe it or not.


It turned into a good match down the road. The execution could've been better, but nothing terrible happened. Top notch storytelling and character work, and it was only their first damn match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh there is room to improve. Not saying their isn't. Doesn't stop me from disliking the match. It wasn't what Chikara usually brings - fun. Was getting to become a chore to finish towards the end.


----------



## FITZ

This is the only picture from the weekend of me with a wrestler.


----------



## The Comedian

Lane said:


> Just finished the CZW ippv. Best show theyve had all year and worth the watch. Masada vs Kasai was too much.


*Did they end up tying a stipulation to the main event? I never heard after the building wouldn't allow them to do the COD. I'm looking forward to seeing it, but it will have to be once the DVDRip gets dropped.*


----------



## sXeMope

The Comedian said:


> *Did they end up tying a stipulation to the main event? I never heard after the building wouldn't allow them to do the COD. I'm looking forward to seeing it, but it will have to be once the DVDRip gets dropped.*


Gusset Plate deathmatch, according the the CZW site.


I haven't read a whole lot about it, but holy shit I'm willing to bet that the match was insane. Masada and Kasai always kill each other, and gusset plates are brutal. Danny and Masada were insane when they used those, I can only imagine what Kasai and Masada did. How Kasai is even mobile, or alive for that matter, after some of the stuff he's done is amazing.


----------



## Lane

The Comedian said:


> *Did they end up tying a stipulation to the main event? I never heard after the building wouldn't allow them to do the COD. I'm looking forward to seeing it, but it will have to be once the DVDRip gets dropped.*


They did gusset plates, panes of glass, and barbwire ropes. Jun pretty much got his face ripped off by the plates.


----------



## The Comedian

*


sXeMope said:



Gusset Plate deathmatch, according the the CZW site.


I haven't read a whole lot about it, but holy shit I'm willing to bet that the match was insane. Masada and Kasai always kill each other, and gusset plates are brutal. Danny and Masada were insane when they used those, I can only imagine what Kasai and Masada did. How Kasai is even mobile, or alive for that matter, after some of the stuff he's done is amazing.

Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. Now I'm looking forward to it anymore. It'll probably be at least 4 weeks before I can get my hands on a DVD of it. 


Lane said:



They did gusset plates, panes of glass, and barbwire ropes. Jun pretty much got his face ripped off by the plates.

Click to expand...

Thanks for the additional info. This sounds barbaric as hell. Jun is crazy, though, from what I hear. Never seen a match of his.*


----------



## flag sabbath

Here's a really nasty No Canvas Gusset Plate Glass Panes Deathmatch Kasai & Masada had in Japan last year: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAipdnxbRQE


----------



## The Comedian

flag sabbath said:


> Here's a really nasty No Canvas Gusset Plate Glass Panes Deathmatch Kasai & Masada had in Japan last year


*Thanks for that recommendation. That was a hell of a deathmatch, although the wrestling left a lot to be desired. I'm looking forward to seeing the confrontation from WrestleCon.*


----------



## Chismo

sXeMope said:


> Gusset Plate deathmatch, according the the CZW site.
> 
> 
> I haven't read a whole lot about it, but holy shit I'm willing to bet that the match was insane. Masada and Kasai always kill each other, and gusset plates are brutal. Danny and Masada were insane when they used those, I can only imagine what Kasai and Masada did. *How Kasai is even mobile, or alive for that matter, after some of the stuff he's done is amazing.*


Because he's THE GOD. Plain and simple.


----------



## Rah

*Amazing Red & Brian XL Vs Tru Talent (02/03/2013 NEFW)*
LINK​_With TNA revamping their X-Division and signing older talent, I strongly will for Red to resign with TNA. He's one of those guys that just delivers each time and would be a strong place-holder within the roster.

It's great to see such slick dives perfectly executed in matches like this. It's also especially rewarding to witness a team that's branded as "Tru Talent" that isn't an oxymoronic/satirical play on their actual abilities. I have no idea who they are, but some of their moves/bumps/falls were spectacular (others, not so much). As you'd expect, though, this was almost all about throwing crazy shit at each other for the match's duration but that's fine. That's their style. The selling and stalls in the match's momentum ensured it never became a throw-away spot-fest. I'm sure at some point I'd have raved on more about this than I would now, but it's still something that should be highlighted. While I do think I've glossed over better matches from the American Indies (Jimmy Rave/Kyle Matthews or Vordell Walker/Kyle Matthews, for instance), and that the final two moves were really bad, the fact that this is wrestled so much differently to those matches I feel it should be nominated over them.​_
*Amazing Red Vs Sonjay Dutt (30/03/2013 House of Glory)*
LINK

_And this is exactly why I wish for Amazing Red to be rehired. 

This was a complete antithesis to the previous match in that a leg injury kept this match almost entirely grounded. It was refreshing to see both Dutt and Red take to the floor so well, delivering some truly heat-filled punches as their match spills out around the gymnasium. Red's heavier strike offence perfectly compliments Dutt's approach and heel tactics here, with the fight amongst the crowd allowing for Dutt to work those at ringside so beautifully. Being a fancam the video is a little iffy for the most part yet you're given enough of the shot to assume/picture what's happening. I suppose that's the only downfall to wrestlers surrounding the ring (not that promoters expect fans to be videoing their matches, in any case). The story-heavy finish was a pace-killer for me, and I felt it was hyped/dragged beyond what it should have been, but it didn't deter too much from my overall enjoyment. For what it's worth, I thought this was a much better match than the previous and a good nomination up until that ending_.​


----------



## KingCrash

*EVOLVE 19 iPPV*

*
EVOLVE Title Tournament - Quarterfinal*
Sami Callihan vs. Jigsaw vs. Samuray Del Sol vs. Rich Swann - **1/2

*EVOLVE Title Tournament - Quarterfinal*
A.R. Fox vs. Jon Davis - **

Johnny Gargano & Brian Kendrick vs. The Gentlemen’s Club (Drew Gulak & Orange Cassidy) - **1/2

*EVOVLE Title Tournament - Semi-Final*
Chuck Taylor vs. Sami Callihan - **

*EVOLVE Title Tournament - Semi-Final*
A.R. Fox vs. Ricochet - ***1/2

*No Disqualification*
Scott Reed vs. Arik Cannon - *

The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. The Super Smash Brothers (Players Uno & Dos) - ***1/2

*EVOLVE Title Tournament - Final*
A.R. Fox vs. Sami Callihan - **1/2

Finally got to watch the entire show after the problems with the iPPV stream. Show started off decently but then went downhill between the matches being lackluster and the booking taking the crowd out of it whenever they were trying to get into it. Fox/Ricochet and the semi-main tag match delivered but not enough to make this title tournament the success EVOVLE needed.
​


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara While The Dawn Is Breaking​*

1) *Chikara Young Lions Cup*
Mr. Touchdown(c) vs Saturyne ~ ****3/4*


2) Gran Akuma vs Jakob Hammermeier ~ ****


3) Tim Donst vs Archibald Peck ~ ****


4) The Colony _(Fire Ant, Green Ant, & AssilAnt)_ vs FIST _(Icarus, Chuck Taylor, & Sugar Dunkerton)_ ~ ***1/2*


5) Dasher Hatfield vs Kobald ~ ***


6) Team Frightning _(Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked, & Frightmare)_ vs Jigsaw, The Shard, & DeviAnt ~ ****1/4*


7) *Chikara Grand Championship*
Eddie Kingston(c) vs Kevin Steen ~ *****


8) *Chikara Tag Team Championship* - *Two out of Three Falls Match*
The Young Bucks _(Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)_ vs 3.0 _(Shane Matthews & Scott Parker)_ ~ ****​

~ Touchdown vs Saturyne, wow. I almost hate to say it caught me by surprise, but it did. I like Saturyne. I do. But lets be honest, she is relatively new to the biz so you kind of are unsure at which version of her you'll get on a nightly basis. She brought it here. In spades. Such a wonderful story thrown in. Loved this match. From start to finish. Speaking of love: Mr. Touchdown. This guy is fan-friggin-tastic. Worker of the year in Chikara right now. And damn near one of the best I've seen from 2013 as a whole. Great match vs Peck, great match here vs Saturyne, & two more damn good matches on the Florida shows. As Touchdown would say: IT'S...GOOD.

~ Jakob vs Akuma was kept short and worked well I must say. I'm digging the fire shown by Jakob these days.

~ Donst vs Peck was kept as a feud advancer. Fine match until the quick finish. I'm already enthralled into it. Two of my favorites today intertwined. I'm down.

~ Trios was one of two matches on this show that went entirely too long. This match should have been better, but wasn't. Nothing else to note except for it was an above average tag, with the ending tension of Sugar & Dasher being the real highlight. Such an interesting angle between those two.

~ And here was the other match that suffered from dragging. Dasher is wonderful. I dig Kobald's antics. However, this match went much too long to the point of where it hurt both men. It felt like nothing at the end of it outside of earning a big win for Kobald and to apparently advance a potential program between Dasher & The Batiri. More good story advancing though. That's where the highlight of this event is.

~ Pretty rad trios match. All the guys were cooking and it was worth a watch. Jigsaw & The Shard continue to be a heck of a team. Good match!

~ Kingston vs Steen was good and nothing more. Don't know why these matches don't hit the fever pitch that they should. If only there weren't expectations from both, this match would be considered quite good and worth a look.

~ 3.0 bore me again. Win in a fashion that was flooded with contrived emotion to say the least. Bucks were great in this though. 3.0...eh. I'll simply have to wait out their championship run.

~ End of the day, the name of the game on this show was storytelling. Advancing previous angles & establishing new ones. All did a great job. Matches were the most special pardon the YLC match & Frightning/GEKIDO, but at least Chikara gave us something here to chew on. I'll take a show with substance in some form any day. Matches or storytelling or both. I can't complain.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Fate Of An Angel

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***

Austin Aries vs. El Generico - *** 1/4

*Four Corner Survival
*Homicide vs. Kevin Steen vs. Dixie vs. Azrieal - ** 1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Titles - Ultimate Endurance
*The Carnage Crew (c) vs. The Embassy vs. Lacey's Angels vs. Dunn & Marcos - ** 1/4

AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong - *** 3/4

*ROH Pure Title
*Samoa Joe (c) vs. Jimmy Rave - *** 1/2

Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels - ** 3/4

*ROH World Title
*CM Punk (c) vs. James Gibson - ****


*Overall: 8.25/10*

- Interesting note: This was Claudio's ROH debut. What a showing! Great sub-10 minute opener loaded with great chain wrestling, counters, and EUROPEAN UPPERCUTS. 

- A young El Generico makes one of his earlier appearances for the company and also puts on a great show against Aries. He got himself so over by literally doing the exact same things he does to this day, the guy's that fucking good. Such a great underdog character that Aries underestimates in the early going until instilling a lot of back work to show him up. Super exciting match with a breakout performance for young Generico, probably the only time I've ever seen him attempt a 450...

- Damn fun sprint in the FCS, nonstop action from bell to bell. Great showing from Steen & ya gotta love the cop killa.

- The fans were goin apeshit ballistic for the first two falls of Ultimate Endurance. Total spotfest but there was some crazy shit goin down. Unfortunately it lost a lot of steam when it came down to two teams and they made an awful decision in slowing the pace down. First two falls are still a lot of fun though. I'm genuinely shocked Devito didn't break his ankle on the spike piledriver, it looked botched to hell.

- Styles vs. Strong was just an exhibition match... but you wouldn't have been able to tell the crowd or the competitors that. STAGGERING ovation for Styles, and Strong pretty much wins over more and more fans as the match goes on. Really, really hard fought match with some nifty little counters and Roddy's usual psychology on the back. The last 2 minutes are super exciting. Awesome stuff. (Y)

- Joe vs. Rave was a whole bunch of fun. Rave & Nana's heel tactics were great, especially the old school callbacks with the shoelace. The disrespectful slaps to the face of Joe got a huge reaction and Joe's return slaps were fantastic. Great match.

- We transition seamlessly into Matt Hardy as the lights go out and he appears, saving Jade Chung from getting abused by Nana. The crowd once again goes nuts & Hardy cuts a promo where he dogs the shit out of Vince & Johnny Ace, so that was pretty funny. I wasn't really the biggest fan of the match though. It felt very WWEish, which isn't always a bad thing, it's just that here it felt out of place. The first half was totally fine but the last several minutes kinda felt flat, especially with 4 superplexes in a row & the awkward looking ref "bump." Daniels is a fine worker but I only like seeing him against certain guys & Matt Hardy isn't someone I've ever been a fan of. Others may enjoy it more than I did, but it's probably the one match on the show that I'd never watch again. Went a little too long too imo.

- By the time the main event rolled around the crowd was pretty burnt out, which is a shame because it was a quality match. The storytelling & psychology were spot on with Gibson's cut on the forehead and the work on Punk's left arm. Not exactly sure how but Punk looked to have gotten his back, forearm, and shoulder cut open somewhere on the outside. Lots of blood shed in this one. The crowd eventually woke up when Gibson showed signs of life and got some nice nearfalls, but it still wasn't on the level of the other big matches. Great underdog performance from Gibson with the fighting spirit & another finish that made Punk look like a sneaky little bastard escaping with the title yet again.​


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm one of those who really liked Hardy vs Daniels. Great match, imo. I actually dug the four superplex spot, haha.

Main event is nothing short of epic for me. Always thought the world of Punk vs Gibson. That open element of Punk losing at any time was in full force there coupled with the story of Gibson's blood loss from previously in the night. It's fabulous. Punk coming out earlier in the night in a blue polo shirt might be the oddest looking sight ever, haha.

Rest of your thoughts are damn near spot on with mine. Pardon the Ultimate Endurance, which I hated until the final fall. _(Ironic much? I actually liked when they toned the pace down. The rest before was a blur of nonsense to me.)_ Generico vs Aries, Styles vs Strong, & Joe vs Rave :mark:

Speaking of ROH, bought *The Tokyo Summit*. Can't wait to watch it when it arrives.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> I'm one of those who really liked Hardy vs Daniels. Great match, imo. I actually dug the four superplex spot, haha.
> 
> Main event is nothing short of epic for me. Always thought the world of Punk vs Gibson. That open element of Punk losing at any time was in full force there coupled with the story of Gibson's blood loss from previously in the night. It's fabulous. *Punk coming out earlier in the night in a blue polo shirt might be the oddest looking sight ever, haha.*
> 
> Rest of your thoughts are damn near spot on with mine. Pardon the Ultimate Endurance, which I hated until the final fall. _(Ironic much? I actually liked when they toned the pace down. The rest before was a blur of nonsense to me.)_ Generico vs Aries, Styles vs Strong, & Joe vs Rave :mark:
> 
> Speaking of ROH, bought *The Tokyo Summit*. Can't wait to watch it when it arrives.


Hahaha. Yeah, that was quite the odd look. Been on the brink of buying Tokyo Summit several times but always decided against it, always figured the crowd would be weird.  Danielson/Kanemaru should be fantastic though.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH WAR Review:
*
Michael Elgin vs Adam Page: **3/4

S.C.U.M (Jimmy Rave and Jimmy Jacobs) vs Grizzly Redwood & Mike Mondo: **1/4

BJ Withmer vs Rhett Titus: **1/4

The American Wolves vs The American Wolves vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander: ****

*ROH World Tag Team Titles: *
reDRagon vs Alabama Attitude: ***1/4

*Proving Ground:* 
ACH vs Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal: **3/4

*ROH World Heavyweight Champion: *
Kevin Steen vs Mark Briscoe: ***1/2​


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hahaha. Yeah, that was quite the odd look. Been on the brink of buying Tokyo Summit several times but always decided against it, always figured the crowd would be weird.  Danielson/Kanemaru should be fantastic though.


Fact it was in Japan ended up being the major hook for me to buy it, haha.

Remember hearing so much praise about Danielson vs Kanemaru. Can't wait. Got Glory By Honor VII here to watch again too. Remember loving Danielson's defense vs Nakajima. Looking forward to seeing which I enjoy more.


----------



## Rah

EmbassyForever said:


> *ROH WAR Review:
> *
> *The American Wolves vs The American Wolves* vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander: ****​


:drake3


----------



## Obfuscation

Davey finally cloned himself to make his matches doubled with intensity. It was newsworthy among many outlets - you didn't hear?


----------



## Rah

I must have honestly been too perplexed at the comment about HHH being comparably bad as The Rock. Hell, the hate for that match, too, to have noticed that.


----------



## Obfuscation

Trips can be a try hard. At least the key there is "try". Something Rocky hasn't seemed to do in the slightest. Such a distracting comment to make. It should stop.


----------



## Rah

Triple Kimura spot was fucking brilliant, and forcing a checkmate on Lesnar (in the sense that Lesnar had to drop HHH, again, despite the DDT) was beautiful. Dragged in parts but I'm not quite sure what people expect it to be. High intensity, high impact, high aggression. It felt real. Good stuff.

As for this miracle of science, I'm slightly embarrassed in admitting I'd love to see a Davey/Davey match purely because of how divisive the possibility in quality would be.


----------



## Obfuscation

You'll get no continuing arguments from me. I was pro Brock vs Game on Sunday.

Davey vs Davey would probably have to end after about two hours. Hour one to be the norm that was Davey vs Edwards. But the second hour added b/c, well Eddie isn't involved - it's Davey x2. So naturally a match of that magnitude would certainly have to be double the length. It's first grade knowledge, right there. Predict about 34 spit takes challenging himself during the span too. No wait, 35.


----------



## Rah

With the end being a double-applied and executed Falcon-Arrow, creating an infinite loop and destroying our world. That or he'll be so enamored with himself that he'd spend five minutes jacking his other self off before falling asleep due to post-ejaculate exhaustion. 

Probably the latter.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd rather the former happened. The latter happens too often enough as it is.


----------



## Shepard

*PCW Festive Fury 2012*

Davey Rayne vs Dean Allmark vs BT Gunn vs Martin Kirby vs CJ Banks vs Sam Bailey vs Lionheart's Mum
***

Zack Sabre Jr. vs "Backstage Politician" El Ligero
***1/4

DISCO Madness vs T-Bone & Bubblegum
**1/2

Lionheart vs Joey Hayes
**3/4

U-Gene vs Dave Mastiff
***1/2

Chris Masters vs Kris Travis
****1/4

John Morrison vs Noam Dar
****

This was a really really fun show. So easy to sit through. Lionhearts mam :lmao U-Gene match was really fun, surprised me the most that I enjoyed it. Masters remains THE MAN. Dude is legit even as a heel. I'd love to get out there for the rematch but can't. Hopefully Masters comes out a third time. Morrison/Dar was good too, was shocked to hear Dar is 19.


----------



## Obfuscation

U-Gene is Dinsmore, right? or am I WAY off the mark...

Masters is back to being a heel? I'm sure it's awesome per usual, but man did I ever love him as a face.


----------



## Shepard

ya its dinsmore. I haven't seen him with that gimmick in years, was cool 

I'm pretty sure he was just the heel since he was up against the babyface champion, I've seen him be face over here in other promotions, like that Stixx match (i think). Crowd was actually 50/50 but they turned on him as the match went on which was good. They've booked a no DQ rematch according to Seabs for next month too so :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Figured it was by your reaction. Shocked he's still using the gimmick, tbhayley.

you mentioned he was a face vs Stixx. Your word is near bond here as idk any details. As long as Masters brings the goods, I can't say I mind which alignment the man is working with. MASTERS.

will you try to attend this time around?


----------



## Shepard

FUXKIN WATCH THE MATCHES THEN CODY

Nah, its pretty soon iirc and im tied up with exams and other uni stuff till mid june or so  I promised myself I'm getting to one show by the end of the year though. Gonna pimp out my blu rays I've got of the promotion out to buds so I can convince people to come along. I imagine they'll adore the smarky crowds.


----------



## Obfuscation

ahhhhhhhh maybe I'll go download the Masters match right now. It was a busy week with all of the damn promotions coming out of the woodwork to put on a show. I still have to watch the recent SHIMMER event & the CZW iPPV from all the way back in March. _(lolz)_

Well fiddlesticks. If you go to one, I'll buy an event. Deal is made now. Make a sign. :hmm:


----------



## FITZ

Well I figured I would just post this here as this thread basically serves as a general indy wrestling discussion.

I got home earlier today and I have to say that WrestleCon was amazing. It was so cool being in the same area with so many shows going on and so much going on. It was really an amazing experience. I knew it was going to be amazing when Larry Legend and CZW ref Nick Papagorgio recognized me at the arena and we exchanged head nods. I was the on the phone trying to get my brother and friend to the convention center before Evolve so I didn't say much. About 10 minutes later I saw one of the Christ brother at Chipolte with both members of the Sumerian Death Squad. Amazing how different wrestling is today. Seeing goes eating together at 3PM when they have a match that night is something that would have been unheard of in the past. Yeah so I had these two encounters before I even set foot in an arena. 

Evolve was OK, some good matches but nothing that was too amazing. My friend Mike who is new to indy wrestling wasn't all that impressed. I probably shouldn't have told him and my brother that AR Fox did gay porn as that made them root against him all the way to finals. If they hadn't hated Sami Callihan even more they would have been really pissed. So in the end they rooted for Fox and cheered him but before that everyone they rooted for lost. 

CZW was pretty amazing. Ariel Assault was a blast, the hardcore matches on the undercard were fun, and Colt/Excellent was hilarious. The 2 matches after intermission weren't amazing because at this point the crowd was burnt out but the main event kicked so much ass. The most brutal thing I've ever seen. It was an awesome experience. I got Masada's blood on my t-shirt and jeans (which I sent home with my younger siblings and my mom got the stains out!) which was pretty insane, that's not something many people can claim. 

So yeah Friday was fun. Saturday we saw Shimmer which was a big let down. I had sold up the show as being awesome and it didn't deliver to my brother and friends. 

We skipped Chikara and that ended up being a great idea. Instead of taking in 3 shows in a row we went with some friends out to Chile's had a nice big meal with drinks, appetizers, and desserts. It was nice just being able to relax for a few hours instead of seeing another show. After that we got a giant bottle of vodka. I was the designated driver so I remained sober but damn it was fun anyway. 

I ran to the bathroom at a hotel and I waited while everyone pulled up the car. I spent 5 minutes on the curb and they were hilarious. There were 10 guys dressed in suits waiting for a bus to take them to the HOF. I was across the street. Out came Pinkie Sanchez who, in his best Flair impression did a stylin and proflin impression about them. He saw me laughing and as he crossing the street he said, "Shut your mouth fat boy!" in his Flair impression which was hilarious. Not 2 minutes later I see Rich Swann and Uhaa Nation running towards the convention center. I yelled out, "Don't worry you guys have plenty of time!" They told me, "We have meetings and stuff." My response was, "But you guys just go out there and fight so you don't need to go to meetings." They laughed, told me I was right, and kept on running. 

After sneaking in giant Vodka's and Sprites my brother drank his at half of out friend's. These were huge cups and they all had a ton of vodka so he was pretty out of it during DGUSA. He wondered off the the bathroom and came back 25 minutes later the happiest person ever. He told me of his absurd story of walking to and from the bathroom. He saw Kevin Steen and Cabana off to the side. He wandered up, crossed his arms and went for the double handshakes. According to him they were amused and Cabana later confirmed that he did actually meet Steen (when he said he could have been Marty DeRosa and not Steen he lost all credibility). Then he went to the bathroom and encounter Player Dos. He had a cut on his back and my brother offered to help him clean it off since Dos couldn't reach it on his own. So my brother washed off his back... He came back the happiest person ever and told is the story. At intermission we headed on over the ColtMerch.Table were Cabana said that he was telling the truth and commented on how drunk he was. My brother bought a Cabanarama headband and I got a DVD. I told my brother that he was too drunk to put that on himself. He then pointed at Colt and said, "He's gonna put in on me!" So then I got to watch Cabana tie his headband around my brother's head. Just an absurd scene. Oh and we met Freight Train, which was great. 

DGUSA was amazing. I could make an argument that it was the best wrestling show all weekend. I know I liked it more than Mania. Maybe not more than Raw. So many amazing matches and the show just kept getting better. So happy we ended up there. 

After that amazing show it was right back in line for $5 Wrestling. My brother encountered some of the biggest assholes in line. They appeared to all be insanely drunk as they attempted to do the NWO "Too Sweet" thing with everyone that walked by. Everyone that did it was cheered and everyone that didn't was booed and insulted. They were pretty awful but were at the front of the line. So my brother went back to talk with them and came back a minute later saying we were waiting in line with them up at the front. So we were some of the first into the arena and got some awesome seats for $5 Wrestling. 

$5 Wrestling was amazing. The matches were just hilarious, Colt and Marty kicked ass, and I loved the guests the had. Freight Train's open challenge was insane as everyone just marked the fuck out for him against the mystery man (and I WILL NOT give away who it was). Also it was a great comedy show that cost $5 so you can't go wrong with it. Everyone that goes to Mania should make sure to check it out. 

I won't go into WWE stuff but that was all pretty fun too. There's just one more thing that I want to say. Always stay somewhere with a free hot breakfast. We ate a huge breakfast everyday and than had 1 other meal for the day. It saved us a fortune. 

So, it was a pretty great weekend. I know some people loved the ROH shows but I don't know if you got the cool experiences from it like I did at WrestleCon. I know I thought the experience was amazing. If they ever run something like this again there is no way I would pick anything over this. We all had an amazing time at WrestleCon and we needed even go into the convention to spend small fortunes to take pictures with people.


----------



## seabs

*He wasn't working heel like he would in WWE. It was more bigger star acting cocky around the local guy and working mostly on top. Wouldn't classify him as a heel in that match but it wasn't your Superstars era babyface Masters either. Did you watch the Q&A disc btw Shep? It's really good. It's an Indy crowd so naturally some of the chants are cringe worthy and just fans trying to be smart but on the most part the crowds are really good and respectful. *


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - Open The Ultimate Gate 2013 iPPV*


Rich Swann vs. Brian Kendrick - **3/4

*Six-Way Freestyle*
Arik Cannon vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Tony Nese vs. Jigsaw vs. Shane Strickland vs. Fire Ant - ***1/4

Scott Reed vs. Derek Ryze - *

Trent ? vs. Jon Davis - **

The Super Smash Brothers (Players Uno & Dos) vs. EITA & Tomahawk TT - ***1/2+

Ricochet vs. Akira Tozawa - ****1/4

Sami Callihan vs. Uhaa Nation - **1/4

*Open The United Gate Titles*
CIMA & A.R. Fox vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - ***1/2

*Open The Freedom Gate Title*
Johnny Gargano vs. SHINGO - ****1/4 - ****1/2


Much better show then EVOLVE the night before. Started off hot with a good opener and crazy freestyle, cooled off with the black holes of The Scene and Jon Davis and then got great with three out of the four last matches delivering in spades even with the booking of the finish of the main event bringing down a match like with MCMG/KOW at ROH’s Supercard of Honor V.
​


----------



## Shepard

Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> *He wasn't working heel like he would in WWE. It was more bigger star acting cocky around the local guy and working mostly on top. Wouldn't classify him as a heel in that match but it wasn't your Superstars era babyface Masters either. Did you watch the Q&A disc btw Shep? It's really good. It's an Indy crowd so naturally some of the chants are cringe worthy and just fans trying to be smart but on the most part the crowds are really good and respectful. *


Nah I only had time to catch the show last night and im back through uni now so I won't have a way of watching blu rays till after my exams in may 

Yeah as a whole I really did like the crowd. Looks like its just really fun to be a part of and it seems difficult to actually be in a bad spot in terms of watching the action. Chandelier owns too.


----------



## flag sabbath

I'm front row ringside for most PCW shows. It's usually a fun atmosphere with a hot crowd & creative chanting, which inevitably gets too smarky / offensive for its own good from time to time.


----------



## mobyomen

Has anyone watched PWG All Star Weekend Night 1 and 2? I was really impressed with DDT4. I had a great time watching it on dvd with my buddies with some beer and pizza. Are any of the All Star Weekend shows worth purchasing on DVD?


----------



## seabs

*You should try and watch the Q&A at some point. Very fun. Pre-Show has nothing you need to see bar maybe the Masterlock Challange. And yes the Chandelier owns. It's one of my favourite wrestling venues ever.*


----------



## Corey

So glad to hear the positive reviews of the DGUSA show. It's about time they started delivering GREAT cards again. Definitely gonna pick that show up when it's released... next year. 

What year are you talking about, moby? This year? If so the dvds aren't out yet.


----------



## mobyomen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> So glad to hear the positive reviews of the DGUSA show. It's about time they started delivering GREAT cards again. Definitely gonna pick that show up when it's released... next year.
> 
> What year are you talking about, moby? This year? If so the dvds aren't out yet.


I'm talking about 2013. I have DDT42013 and it's an awesome DVD. I'm looking to buy more PWG DVDS and I'm wondering if anyone has seen All Star Weekend 2013 1 and 2. If they're worth buying, I'd pre-order them from highspots.


----------



## Chismo

They're not out yet. But you can pre-order them.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Someone upload the DGUSA WM weekend shows to XWT.


----------



## Obfuscation

*IPW:UK Revolution 2012*

Chris Masters vs Stixx ~ ******​
This was like really, really good. Great, tbhayley. Beauty of it was how it kept the format simple and everything fell into place naturally. Good babyface work by Masters, which was expected. I liked Stixx way more than I was anticipating. At least from this match I did. Both played their roles well. Gave off that whole school big man collision where something has to give - in which case the local bruiser in Stixx wasn't going to fall at the hands of the American "ex-Superstar" in Masters. Added some fun to the match with Andy Simmonz continuing to put over Stixx and give Masters grief at every turn. Believable considering Simmonz psuedo-Davey Smith type persona. Showing jealously and all the like. I had loads of fun with the match. Unsure how many other Masters matches were uploaded in Seabs British Indie Megapost, but I'll go back and take a look while I nab a few more matches.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

ROH Supercard of Honor VII

1. ACH and Tadarius Thomas vs. QT Marshall and RD Evans - ** 1/2
2. Shelton Benjamin vs. Mike Bennett - * 
3. Michael Elgin vs. Jay Lethal - *** 3/4
4. 10 Man War - **
5. Karl Anderson vs. Roderick Strong - *** 1/4
6. Adam Cole vs. Matt Hardy vs. Matt Taven - ** (1 star for the top rope spot and 1 star for the lap dance)
7. American Wolves vs. ReDragon - *** 3/4 (MOTN)
8. Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen - *** 1/4

Half was filler and half was good-great. Wolves/ReDragon was the MOTN and Elgin/Lethal was really good too. Strong/Anderson was a good hard hitting match. Main event was good with the storyline of Jay finally winning the big one and everyone preventing SCUM from entering the ring but the match itself just wasn't that great. Good show overall.


----------



## Obfuscation

*ROH Supercard of Honor VII​*

1) ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs QT Marshall & RD Evans ~ ***3/4*


2) Shelton Benjamin vs Mike Bennett ~ ***1/2*


3) *ROH World Championship Number One Contendership*
Jay Lethal vs Michael Elgin ~ ****


4) S.C.U.M. _(Jimmy Jacobs, Rhino, Jimmy Rave, Rhett Titus, & Cliff Compton)_ vs BJ Whitmer, Mark Briscoe, Caprice Coleman, Cedric Alexander, & Mike Mondo ~ ****1/4*


5) Roderick Strong vs Karl Anderson ~ ****1/4*


6) *ROH Television Championship* - *Three Way Elimination Match*
Matt Taven(c) vs Adam Cole vs Matt Hardy ~ *****


7) *ROH Tag Team Championship*
reDRagon(c) _(Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)_ vs American Wolves _(Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards)_ ~ *1/2**


8) *ROH World Championship*
Kevin Steen(c) vs Jay Briscoe ~ ****1/4*​

~ I've shared my thoughts on the show overall in the SCOH thread. I liked the majority, as one can tell. Only the Tag Team Championship match can go straight to hell. Davey Richards continues to be the worst guy alive. Can legit make me despise a tag team match all by himself. Unsure at what my MOTN was. I liked the 10 man war, Strong/Anderson, & Steen/Briscoe all about equally. It probably would have been Strong/Anderson if Roddy's selling of the knee wasn't completely forgotten. That really bothered me. Other than that, it was a quality match. Three Way match was wild, to say the least. In that sense that's why I liked it, tbhayley. Callback between Hardy & Cole was a nice touch. Easily ROH's best show of the year so far. Only Defy or Deny was a solid event where as all of the other events thus far were very poor. This was good. Had fun watching.


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer Vol 49*

1. Miss Natural vs KC Spinelli
*1/2

2. Yumi Ohka vs Christina Von Eerie
**1/2

3. Made In Sin vs Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie
**3/4

4. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Sassy Stephie
**1/2

5. Ryo Mizunami vs Courtney Rush
***
Ryo was fantastic

6. Cheerleader Melissa vs Rhia O'Reilly
**
Melissa is in amazing shape and is probably the best womens wrestler in the world currently.. Should be a certainty for the WWE

7. Tomoka Nakagawa vs Davina Rose
**1/2

8. Kellie Skater vs Leva Bates
**

9. Mercedes Martinez vs MsChif
**1/2

10. Kalamity vs Ayako Hamada
***1/4

11. The Canadian Ninjas vs Kana & LuFisto
***

12. Athena vs Saraya Knight
*** 

Show was pretty draining. 3 and a 1/2 hours with 12 matches and most of them not given enough time. Too many women on the roster is really hurting the match quality.
​


----------



## Obfuscation

Random thoughts on some ROH matches watched here and there today: _(warning, you may suffer from TL;DR syndrome. Bear with me.)_


_*At Our Best*_ - *ROH World Championship* - *Steel Cage Match*

Samoa Joe(c) vs Jay Briscoe ~ *****1/4*​
After witnessing the excellent video package during intermission of Supercard of Honor VII highlighting all of Jay Briscoe's ROH World Championship attempts, I felt compelled to view this infamous encounter once again. Been years since the last time yada, yada, yada. My oh my does it hold up however. Think I enjoy it more now than I did when it was gazed upon many moons ago. The story was damn near created from thin air right from the outset. Bell rings and Jay immediately heads to bold over the top rope. Love that. From there on out the pace was frantic. Joe & Jay didn't hold back on each other with anything. Balls to the wall work all crammed _(crammed is poor wording considering this match played out wonderfully)_ in a sub-15 minute frame. It's up there among the best matches ever worked in that time. No doubt. It's matches like this where blood shed can REALLY up the match to a certain degree. Jay was covered in it. If it wasn't for Eddie vs JBL from Judgment Day of the same year - 2004 - Jay's crimson mask and subsequent GORY AS HOLY HELL graphic coagulated blood drippings would have been the gnarliest sight of the year. It was so intense to view. You know when Horror movies try to capture that essence of sick brutality that can form when someone is bleeding out? Yeah, that is exactly what Jay looked like in the latter portion of the match. Nothing short of fucking disgusting explains it to a T. Only comes through with how well exhcuted the story in this match was. Jay was plucky - despite being the heel iirc - and fans honestly got behind him winning. As did the commentary team. Mark was grand in his role on the outside too. The assisting by lifting up the torn cage was so boss. He didn't interfere technically, but gave Jay that "WOW JAY COULD STEAL THIS AND WIN" heart-stopping type vibe to the match from that spot. Can't say anymore great things about this match. If you haven't seen it, watch it. If you have? Watch it again. If you claim to love Ring of Honor at any capacity during the company's existence, well *WATCH THE MATCH AND REVEL IN THE GLORY*. It is just about everything ROH wanted to create the moment they opened their doors. On a final note: Top rope Muscle Buster. *Watch this match*. End.

-----------

*Unscripted III*

Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Jacobs ~ *****1/4*​
#1 pick for best hidden gem of 2007. Heck, I could outright say during the prime years of Ring of Honor. _(2005 - 2008 via Gabe's departure)_ How is this match _never_ talked about? Is it the show being forgettable via the card shift? I am seriously, seriously baffled, perplexed, vexed, and downright confused that this match never gets any praise. I feel part of it could be brought upon thanks to the ever growing underrated nature of Jimmy Jacobs' work. Which is a crying shame. The man is bliss to watch. Sheer bliss and that isn't even coming close to overstating the truth. The beauty of this match was certainly it's pacing. It was paced so well, so phenomenally worked among the two talented individuals in the ring that they were able to create any type of match they wanted. They blended some hits of a ground game in the start following it's unorthodox beginning & managed to keep a lively tempo throughout with not one single hint of crossing the lines of overkill. That's what I appreciated the most from watching. And it is a severe loss in the mold of today's current product. Not just from ROH either. From the lot of US indies out there. This match should only garner appreciation for both Danielson & Jacobs being valuable commodities. Tis a shame Danielson departed from the indies b/c his work has always, still is, and I'm certain will always be an asset to anyone who steps in the ring with him. From timing, to pacing, to any outlet of working a match in this business, Danielson can up that game. Jacobs is damn near the same too. Absolutely he is. Only what makes things painstakingly annoying is how he is STILL apart of the indie scene. Apart of ROH yet not used in this capacity. When he could be doing quality work like this on a fairly often basis instead of being crammed in tag or multi-man tags. As for any specific details of the match outside of the superb pacing/tempo, it had a whole slew of goodies mixed in. Both showing a wide range of their offensive style, Jacobs being the sadistic prick by jabbing Danielson in the head with the railroad spike causing a surprising show of blood, _(didn't expect it in this match)_ Danielson being the come from behind champion to the people after being laid out by said spike, quality control segment by the heel coupled with a rallied almost seemingly effortless quality face comeback to boot. Lacey rose to add the right sort of shenanigan into the mix without it looking like a cheap way for Jacobs to earn the advantage one more time --> a great Contra Code nearfall. Damn near the works here. Throw in what is indeed a clean victory for Jacobs & you have a glorious match/moment on your hands. This win was honestly the stake put in that the AOTF is 100% legit. Jacobs defeated Bryan Danielson. Who, as we all know, was damn near untouchable at this time. The whole match was nothing short of fabulous. Start to finish. Again, bliss.

----------

*Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown* - *ROH Tag Team Championship* - *Ladder War II*

American Wolves(c) vs El Generico & Kevin Steen ~ ****​
Not sure if I have too much to say about this, so I'll play it by ear. Lucky for those who are reading as they might have not even bothered with this if read the two previous paragraphs. 8*D

Dull. Best word to describe this letdown of a blow off match. It lacked SO much of the intensity brought forth by the original gimmick match from Man Up. It isn't even funny how much of a drop off the return is here. Right from the outset you can almost tell that this wasn't going to touch Generico/Steen vs Briscoes. It felt plodding almost immediately. It wasn't even a case of "oh, Cody hates Davey Richards matches" or any nonsense like that. During the time in '09 Davey is actually quite reserved here compared to where he is at now. Honestly, not a problem. Simply thanks to Davey being a blur of nothingness in the match from the Wolves point of view. Although, tbhayley, it isn't as if any of the other three did much to make the match standout themselves. All you take away from this is it had some truly INSANE spots towards the end _(props to all who died doing so. They're mad men.)_ in front of a rather dead crowd. Which was a common problem for me around 2009 & recent years. It almost feels as if once Gabe was removed as booker ROH nearly lost its life force. The aura that made ROH so magical many times out was gone. For this fan at least. It came through in spades here. I can't stress that aspect enough. Dull to the highest degree. The rating is more or less for some kind of an effort than anything. It's honestly irrelevant here. The match wasn't good and isn't worth anybodies time. That's all that needs to be said to end this. And that Eddie Edwards is a total champ for competing in this match with what I do believe was a broken or shattered elbow. Something of the sort. Which is outrageous. Think it is why the kid was the most over guy in the entire match. He even had Generico beat. Pushing him as a successful babyface makes much, much more sense looking back. He blew up among the ROH fanbase.

----------

*Clash of the Contenders*

Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega ~ ****1/4*​
What am I doing watching Davey Richards matches if I dislike him? Well, I love Kenny Omega. Heard this match receive lots of praise. I was curious. Long story short _(not really)_ this was fun. I can see why people enjoyed it. Not certain why some thought it was great. Outside of Kenny Omega looking really good in it. Davey was sort of only doing his part and using his name value/"star" appeal among the company to feed Omega. Much like the Ladder War, Davey was controlled here in comparison to today's version. So the masturbatory MMA bullshit was toned down here. Kicks were thrown aplenty. Almost in a fashion to where I didn't hate it though. It was reminiscent to a Roderick Strong "turn your brain off" collision where all the one note strikes were fun & a version of "can you top this?" between the two wrestlers. You know Davey did his thing. Being the Dynamite Kid wannabe, meanwhile Omega got perhaps what was his best chance to shine until he had his ROH World Championship match vs Aries later that year. Back to what I said at the start: A fun showcase for Omega & it honestly flies on by for being around the 19 - 20 minute mark. Which is plenty praiseworthy. A great match like most seemed to rave about? Not in the slightest for me. Enjoyable enough to say I'm glad I checked it out? Sure. Kenny Omega is the tops.


----------



## Corey

Hahaha. Guy on 411Mania gives Lethal/Elgin **** 1/2, Cody gives it two. That's why I love this thread.

More ROH reviews. Woooo!!


----------



## DOPA

*ROH Supercard of Honor VII*

QT Marshall and RD Evans vs Tadarius Thomas and ACH: *****

Shelton Benjamin vs Mike Bennett: *****

#1 Contenders Match
Jay Lethal vs Michael Elgin: ****3/4*

Jimmy Jacobs, Jimmy Rave, Rhett Titus, Rhyno, Cliff Compton vs Caprice Coleman, Cedric Alexander, Mark Briscoe, BJ Whitmer, Mike Mondo: ** 1/2*

Roderick Strong vs Karl Anderson: **** 1/4 *

ROH TV Title Match
Adam Cole vs Matt Hardy vs Matt Taven: *****

ROH Tag Team Title Match 
American Wolves vs reDragon: ****1/2*

ROH World Title Match
Kevin Steen vs Jay Briscoe: *****1/4*

- Another great iPPV from ROH. The undercard was very solid except for the mess that was the SCUM vs ROH 10 man tag. Both Elgin/Lethal and Wolves/reDragon were entering the ROH territory of going on for too long with too many false finishes to make them feel epic but in my opinion didn't hinder their quality too much. Wolves and reDragon was getting dangerously close to that but finished just when I was starting to starting to get frustrated with it. Rest of undercard was solid.

- Loved the main event, the story behind it, the involvement of SCUM and the ROH roster coming out and fighting them to make sure they wouldn't get involved. The work of Jay's arm and his selling was great, the backstory of Jay always being the bridesmaid in the past. All the little things such as Veda Scott stopping Compton from getting involved playing off the recent TV taping where Compton grabbed a hold of her. Hardy getting involved trying to twist of fate Jay with Steen throwing him out wanting to win fairly by himself. All of these things added to a really excellent and dramatic match. Steen finally turning face by shaking Jay's hand also added to the story element behind this match that made it that much better. Maybe the ROH match of the year thus far.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hahaha. Guy on 411Mania gives Lethal/Elgin **** 1/2, Cody gives it two. That's why I love this thread.
> 
> More ROH reviews. Woooo!!


If the same guy complained about the pacing with Brock vs Trips on Sunday, then I call shenanigans! What hurt Lethal vs Elgin was just that. When the fans were freaking out I couldn't help but wonder what they were seeing and I wasn't, haha. Give me that awesome 10 man tag over it any day.


----------



## Corey

Hahaha. He didn't mention the pacing but he did only give it ***, while giving Cena/Rock *** 1/2. Clearly some folks are insane...

BUUUUT, to keep this somewhat on topic, Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Briscoe was one of the matches I REALLY wanted to see during Edwards' title run (along with a defense vs. Claudio) but now it doesn't really sound all that appealing, which is unfortunate to me. There's actually like... zero possibilities with the current roster that would get me excited. WAIT, can't hurt to have another match with Roddy. Those two always deliver. Only The Strong Survive. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

HA. Why am I not surprised? At least they tried to recognize the man aka John Cena. _(watch as the person in question dug it for The Rock._ 8*D)

Only The Strong Survive: Roddy vs Jay. I need to see that - now. Saw the video package from Supercard of Honor. Blown away. Fully by the highlights. Can only imagine viewing how it plays out with the crowd & commentary in tact.


----------



## Chismo

I have that Roddy/Jay match at *****. Just a masterpiece in every sense of the word.


----------



## Srdjan99

ROH Supercard of Honor VII

Thomas&ACH/MArshall&Evans- ***, great team-work from Tadarius and ACH
Shelton/Bennet- ***1/4, Bennet is just awemome at the moment. 
Lethal/Elgin- ****, this match had almost everything. Great action, great nearfalls, great crowd and Elgin selli that Lethal Injection like a boss.
T.Roh/T.SCUM- **1/2 decent brawl, but the crowd made this match actually.
Andersn/Strong- ***1/2
Taven/Cole/Hardy-**3/4, this could have been loads better if the crowd wasn't so dead
A.Wolves/R.Dragon- ***, grat spots here, the match was enjoyable
Steen/Briscoe- ***3/4, almost perfect. Great storytelling, Steen worked this match really well. The post-match celebration was also great, and Steen face-turn only added greatness to this bout

Overall: Awesome show, plain and simple


----------



## Corey

Ha, I was waiting for Joe to chime in, and them BAM. Yeah, **** for me but a hell of a war. Check out Daniels/Claudio from the same show too. Should be self explanatory as to why.


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> I have that Roddy/Jay match at *****. Just a masterpiece in every sense of the word.


It is via this opinion which got me excited in the first place. Even if I wouldn't go that far on my opinion, it looks like a match I must see.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Ha, I was waiting for Joe to chime in, and them BAM. Yeah, **** for me but a hell of a war. Check out Daniels/Claudio from the same show too. Should be self explanatory as to why.


Daniels vs Claudio? Yeah, that's a lock.

Wonder if I can pester Seabs for this match. _(Roddy/Jay)_ If I can't find it online myself, that is.


----------



## sXeMope

SMV has released a BOTI for Matt Tremont

1. Interview
2. Smash, Pow, [email protected]!: Matt Tremont vs. Danny Havoc - IWA Deep South 2/26/11
3. Get Hit With Sh*t Match: Matt Tremont vs. Necro Butcher - CZW 6/25/11
4. Fans Bring The Weapons: Matt Tremont vs. FreakShow - IWA-MS 9/17/11
5. Swinging For The Fences: Matt Tremont vs. Brain Damage - CZW 10/7/11
6. Ultraviolent Thumbtack Pit & Nail Board Death Match: Matt Tremont vs. Danny Havoc - CZW 12/3/11
7. No Ropes Flaming Barbed Wire, 250 Light Tubes: Spidar Boodrow vs. Matt Tremont vs. Freakshow vs. Damien Payne - IWA Deep South 4/1/12
8. Ultraviolent Bats Match: Matt Tremont vs. Abdullah Kobayashi - CZW 6/23/12
9. Fans Bring the Weapons: Matt Tremont vs. Danny Havoc - IWA East Coast 7/21/12
10. Double Hell Match: Matt Tremont vs. MASADA - IWA East Coast 7/21/12
11. Tangled Web: Matt Tremont vs. DJ Hyde - CZW 8/11/12
12. Street Fight: Matt Tremont vs. Drake Younger - wXw 11/3/12
13. Matt Tremont vs. Sami Callihan - Brain Damage Tribute Show 11/10/12


Just bought it, against my better judgement. Tremont's really hit and miss with me.


----------



## Corey

Let's not forget Davey/Hero from the same show either, AKA the largest form of overkill I've ever seen in my life.  

ROH in the first 6 months of 2011. <3


----------



## Chismo

I just love that match. You know those matches where you watch carefully, and the shit just gets better and better? And even better, and then... BANG! You realize you're watching something special. One of the best matches in ROH history, next to Nigel/Dragon (Unified and 6YA), Joe/Punk I & II, and Joe/Daniels (GBH II).

Daniels/Claudio is also :mark:!


----------



## Obfuscation

Davey & overkill? Lies. :hmm:

2011 ROH is a total blur for me outside of like every bad match they had. Which for some reason is all I've seen not counting the entire Final Battle show, which wasn't any good either. Don't recall a single match I liked from the year except for Steen vs Corino. There HAS to be something with Generico out there. Pains me to say nothing pops up.

The bloody mess that was Jay from the highlight package makes me have the vibe the match vs Strong almost took the route of vs Joe in the cage. From a story perspective _(not adding in the cage psychology, of course)_ idk, I just mean to say I can sense it being in good company. b/c I LOVE that cage match.


----------



## Corey

I LOVED the first half of 2011. Everything up to _Best in the World _is really enjoyable. The King's last run as champs, the Honor Takes Center Stage shows, Steen's drawn out return, & EDDIE FUCKING EDWARDS. My god I loved that guy & his short title run. I have every match of his from the win vs. Roddy to the loss vs. Davey at ****+. Everything after Davey's win can fuck off though. I'll wipe my ass with Final Battle & it would be more appealing.


----------



## Obfuscation

You liked the match with Eddie vs Davey with the championship change? I spent the entire 30+ minutes laughing at it. Legit.

Fans were the biggest bozos ever during it too. DOUBLE STOP THROUGH THE TABLE ABOUT 10 MINUTES IN. THEY CONTINUE FOR 25 MORE MINUTES. EPIC.

Yeah, I hate it.


----------



## Corey

Granted I haven't seen it since watching live on GFL, yeah I loved it. Who knows though, when I get around to seeing it again it could be shit. May have just been caught up in the excitement. No way it can be as bad their FB match though...


----------



## Obfuscation

I watched the Final Battle match purely for comedic purposes and I wasn't letdown :lmao

That whole show was damn near a flop.

Eddie when not next to Davey is good though. I like him and just thought I'd make this known.


----------



## DOPA

I loved ROH early 2011 with the honor takes center stage shows and the Kings last run with the tag titles. By middle/autumn of 2011 though I was sick of Edwards/Strong/Richards always being in the main event.


----------



## Corey

Crusade said:


> I loved ROH early 2011 with the honor takes center stage shows and the Kings last run with the tag titles. By middle/autumn of 2011 though I was sick of Edwards/Strong/Richards always being in the main event.


Yeah, that was the major problem, all the real talent left. Daniels, Claudio, Hero. All gone. They had no main eventers outside of those 3 and the occasional Generico appearance.

We need more Eddie Edwards love. Where's Seabs?


----------



## Obfuscation

Easy solution there was to put the strap on Generico. :side:


----------



## Corey

They should've AT LEAST let him hold onto the TV Title...


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, fuck the company for putting it on Jay Lethal at the first TV tapings. Oh, I was pissed. Gave me no reason to give a damn about the company again.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

HayleySabin said:


> Random thoughts on some ROH matches watched here and there today: _(warning, you may suffer from TL;DR syndrome. Bear with me.)_
> 
> 
> _*At Our Best*_ - *ROH World Championship* - *Steel Cage Match*
> 
> Samoa Joe(c) vs Jay Briscoe ~ *****1/4*​
> After witnessing the excellent video package during intermission of Supercard of Honor VII highlighting all of Jay Briscoe's ROH World Championship attempts, I felt compelled to view this infamous encounter once again. Been years since the last time yada, yada, yada. My oh my does it hold up however. Think I enjoy it more now than I did when it was gazed upon many moons ago. The story was damn near created from thin air right from the outset. Bell rings and Jay immediately heads to bold over the top rope. Love that. From there on out the pace was frantic. Joe & Jay didn't hold back on each other with anything. Balls to the wall work all crammed _(crammed is poor wording considering this match played out wonderfully)_ in a sub-15 minute frame. It's up there among the best matches ever worked in that time. No doubt. It's matches like this where blood shed can REALLY up the match to a certain degree. Jay was covered in it. If it wasn't for Eddie vs JBL from Judgment Day of the same year - 2004 - Jay's crimson mask and subsequent GORY AS HOLY HELL graphic coagulated blood drippings would have been the gnarliest sight of the year. It was so intense to view. You know when Horror movies try to capture that essence of sick brutality that can form when someone is bleeding out? Yeah, that is exactly what Jay looked like in the latter portion of the match. Nothing short of fucking disgusting explains it to a T. Only comes through with how well exhcuted the story in this match was. Jay was plucky - despite being the heel iirc - and fans honestly got behind him winning. As did the commentary team. Mark was grand in his role on the outside too. The assisting by lifting up the torn cage was so boss. He didn't interfere technically, but gave Jay that "WOW JAY COULD STEAL THIS AND WIN" heart-stopping type vibe to the match from that spot. Can't say anymore great things about this match. If you haven't seen it, watch it. If you have? Watch it again. If you claim to love Ring of Honor at any capacity during the company's existence, well *WATCH THE MATCH AND REVEL IN THE GLORY*. It is just about everything ROH wanted to create the moment they opened their doors. On a final note: Top rope Muscle Buster. *Watch this match*. End.


I watched this match recently and I agree. Awesome fucking match. The blood clotting was sick and added to the brutality. I sent it to my uncle on a bonus dvd with Wrestlemania that I burned him and put it on a flash drive for my friend who I'm trying to get into wrestling.


----------



## Chismo

ROH 2011 rocked right until the first SBG show. 



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Granted I haven't seen it since watching live on GFL, yeah I loved it. Who knows though, when I get around to seeing it again it could be shit. May have just been caught up in the excitement. No way it can be as bad their FB match though...


I remember you calling it better than Joe/Punk. 

It was a very good match, actually. Much better than disgusting gymfest rematch from Final Battle. That match was terrible...


----------



## Corey

Not sure if I should be embarassed or not by throwing ***** after the live watch. 

I actually have the show on the way from erikstans07, so it may be sooner rather than later I'll give it a 2nd go.


----------



## Groovemachine

For those intrigued by that Jay Briscoe/Roderick Strong ROH match, if you haven't seen it, the full 'ROH A Cut Above' DVD has been added to the new Highspots $5 sale. Bargain.


----------



## Obfuscation

blink_41sum_182 said:


> I watched this match recently and I agree. Awesome fucking match. The blood clotting was sick and added to the brutality. I sent it to my uncle on a bonus dvd with Wrestlemania that I burned him and put it on a flash drive for my friend who I'm trying to get into wrestling.


(Y)

It's a tremendous match. No doubt one to open up the eyes of someone new to ROH.



Groovemachine said:


> For those intrigued by that Jay Briscoe/Roderick Strong ROH match, if you haven't seen it, the full 'ROH A Cut Above' DVD has been added to the new Highspots $5 sale. Bargain.


Wow, really? Card seems solid at best and the main event got nothing but grand praise via Roddy's insane gash adding another level to the match vs Lynn. I'd own it solely for that. It worked for PWG Guitarmageddon II.

----------

*ROH Stalemate​*
1) Kevin Steen vs Vordell Walker ~ ***


2) Roderick Strong vs El Generico ~ *****


3) Lacey's Angels _(Cheech & Deranged)_ vs Azrieal & Dixie ~ ***


4) *ROH Pure Championship*
Jay Lethal(c) vs Spanky ~ ******


5) CM Punk vs Mike Kruel ~ *1/4**


6) *Double Stakes Four Corner Survival Match*
Samoa Joe vs Alex Shelley vs Colt Cabana vs Nigel McGuinness ~ ****1/2*


7) *ROH World Championship*
Austin Aries(c) vs James Gibson ~ *****1/2*


8) *Best of Five Series*:* Match Three* - *Lumberjack Match*
Bryan Danielson vs Homicide ~ **1/2*​

~ Vordell Walker sucks now and forever. This was meant to be a showcase match for him and he was so off it's pathetic. No shock once Steen was given a chance with the company he proved to be well worth while.

~ Generico was a bit nervous during this at points. Felt like he knew the chance he had with a big, booming company such as ROH at the time and wanted to make the best impression possible. So the nerves allowed him to make a *GASP* botch. My brain nearly exploded. Haha, well outside of the one poor spot the match was plenty good all on its own. Both looked good meanwhile Strong got to debut his then "new" submission finisher - Stronghold.

~ Meh. Moves happen and a team wins. Moving on.

~ Lethal vs Spanky is exactly why I miss the Pure Championship. By nature of the rules every match added a new brand of psychology to each. And it was flat out SUPERB. Action here was crisp. Psychology was on point - the breakdown of Spanky's back & Lethal's arm were done very, very well. Finish captures another essence of the Pure Championship mentality: using the ropes following the three rope breaks to be used as an advantage. Lethal wins with a boston crab while in the ropes. YES. Great finish to a great match. It needs to be seen. Wasn't even the best Pure Championship match of the year either. Take note of that.

~ Punker got put on feud advancer duty. The match was three minutes and his opponent sucks. So that is what it is. Aftermath brawl was good and did its job well. About all you can say. Punk vs Rave feud rocked for only the four months or so it was around.

~ Double Stakes Survival Match was a interesting concept. It created a good match at the heart of it, only I think fans got taken out of the major action from the first fall. By the time the second began with Nigel & Shelley, the fans were pretty done with the match. While that portion was still on par with the quality of the previous 17+ minutes, it lost a good bit of heat. I can see that being a reason why the stipulation never returned. Either way, good match with a nice slew of action from the workers involved. As most Four Corner Survivals did do at this time. A nice British wrestling influence throughout too. Colt, Nigel, & Shelley all threw in their proficiency to work said style and I enjoyed it. Joe being the x-factor among the style was (Y)

~ Here is what makes watching this event worth it: Aries vs Gibson. God dammit this was fuxin unbelievable. Stellar, wonderful, mindbogglingly good. Psychology, pacing, formula, story, wrestling it was all mapped out immediately. In great, great fashion. Gibson's ravaged back coming into play as the battle wore on. His heart continued to evoke so much sympathy from fans. He was rocking that El Generico swag in ROH before Generico became a full time member. You always found it hard to root against Gibson. Not only was his in ring work on point, but all of the mental aspects of the game were honestly rolling on a higher level. Guy was FAR, FAR too great during his about 9 month ROH tenure. I can't add much more positive notes on this match. I really can't. I'm trying to find a way to do it justice and all I can say is watch it. Let the emotion pour out of you while watching like it has done for me. It's become one of my favorite matches in the whole of Ring of Honor. Off the top of my head it is a top three match for 2005 at least. Only having Danielson vs Strong II & Joe vs Kobashi as its competition.

~ Danielson vs Homicide...yeah, even they can't escape the schmoz nature of a Lumberjack match. At the end of it, the ring work was only decent at best. Combine it with the clusterfucky type finishing stretch and this match wasn't anything too good. It wasn't "bad" either. Only severely nothing special. Which for these two - especially Danielson - falls as a massive disappointment. I can't say I didn't expect it, however. I don't know anyone who's said this match was worth seeing. You can easily understand why. Those lumberjacks being ROH Students and random Boston area indie geeks was ugh. Those spots involving the Lumberjacks were sooooooo bad :lmao The forgettable match in their good series of matches. I need to own their wild Falls Count Anywhere match.


----------



## Corey

Lethal vs. Spanky. :mark: My rating isn't quite as high as yours, but yeah, definitely an overlooked match. Why the fuck hasn't ROH released a Pure Title set yet? I mean, really... we have THREE Briscoe comps.

I actually own Stalemate but for some reason watched everything BUT the double main event. Couldn't tell ya why either.

Oh and I almost forgot, your sentiments on Gibson are so spot on. Amazing underdog and a GREAT worker.


----------



## Obfuscation

A pure championship set would be bossy as holy hell. I certainly don't own enough of them so I'd be all for a set to own some glorious gems. Styles negated championship reign included - the end with Nigel vs Danielson from Unified. Speaking of which, outside of the Unified match, what would one claim to be the best Pure Championship match in company history? Joe vs Lethal probably wins my vote.

Haven't watched Gibson vs Aries I? DO IT NOW. Take your chances with the main event if you like. It's got to be the weakest, non-squash Danielson match he had during the early years of ROH. Pre-World Championship days.


----------



## Platt

It's a long time since I watched it but I always remember liking Nigel/Strong @ Death Before Dishonor IV.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sounds stellar. Don't remember it a single bit, so I'm unsure if I even saw that match. Despite not having the pure rules in tact, their match from Without Remorse rocked. Gives me thought for certain I can expect much of the same once the pure rules were in effect. Nigel's shenanigans with the specific rules were top notch.


----------



## Corey

Yeah, from what I've seen I'd also say Joe/Lethal has my vote. Another one that springs to mind is Nigel/Aries from Unscripted II. Damn near stole the show.

I've read a lot of good things about title matches in '04 with the likes of Doug Williams, Alex Shelley, John Walters, Jimmy Rave, etc. but I've only seen Punk/AJ from that year. Just another reason the set needs to happen...

EDIT: But if we're doing matches that were just wrestled under PURE Title rules, Richards vs. Daniels from MM IV trumps them all. Borderline classic w/ the unfortunate botch of the SSP.


----------



## Srdjan99

WON gave to the American Wolves/ReDragon match from Supercard of Honor VII a ****1/2 rating. WTF?


----------



## seabs

*Dave likes his ROH workrate matches. It's just one man's opinion.*


----------



## flag sabbath

Meltzer has snowflake tourettes nowadays, especially when it comes to ROH.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Someone likes ROH? Kill Him! 

Joking aside like Seabs said is his opinion for good or bad, there is no universal opinions about matches, i liked that tag match too, not as much as him but is was **** for me, for others maybe it was a dud.


----------



## Chismo

*Chikara Watchmaker*


1.	Oliver Grimsly vs. Eddie Graves

*


2.	Ophidian & The Batiri (Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald) vs. Soldier Ant & The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant)

**


3.	Hallowicked vs. Jakob Hammermeier

**


4.	AssailANT vs. Mark Angelosetti

***


5.	Jigsaw & The Shard vs. Mike Quackenbush & Fire Ant

***1/2


6.	Archibald Peck vs. Tim Donst

**


7.	F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Johnny Gargano & Sugar Dunkerton) & The Devastation Corporation (Max Smashmaster & Blaster McMassive) vs. 3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews), Gran Akuma, Green Ant & Dasher Hatfield

**1/2


This show was nothing to write home about, well at least not in terms of ring work, since there were only two good matches (the Quack/Jigsaw tag rocked), the opener was really boring, and everything else was painfully mediocre. Four shows into Season 12, and Chikara yet has to deliver a good main event. This 10-man tag was just… there. Solid match, but nothing special or memorable at all. But at least everything is story driven, so it’s easy to let it slide.​


----------



## EmbassyForever

Knew this show is not worth watching.


----------



## Chismo

It's skippable. Just find the matches under 4 and 5.


----------



## sharkboy22

So I'm looking to purchase my first ever set of EVOLVE DVDs, any thoughts on the Finlay/Callihan series? Ratings? Also, Ambrose vs Airies?


----------



## Corey

sharkboy22 said:


> So I'm looking to purchase my first ever set of EVOLVE DVDs, any thoughts on the Finlay/Callihan series? Ratings? Also, Ambrose vs Airies?


Finlay/Callihan is fantastic on so many levels. Callihan playing the underdog who just gets the shit kicked out of him but never quits and keeps fighting is brilliant. *** 3/4 - **** Never saw the 2nd affair. 

I watched Aries/Moxley live when the iPPV aired and I didn't think it was anything too special, granted this was before Moxley became Dean Ambrose and everyone started falling in love with him. *** - *** 1/4. They were topped by two or three matches on that show imo. Gargano/Davis came out of nowhere and impressed & Sabre Jr/Callihan RULED.

Grab the first two EVOLVE shows if you haven't seen them. Both are super consistent & easy to watch and both have FANTASTIC main events. (Richards/Ibushi & Hero/Hidaka)


----------



## sharkboy22

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Finlay/Callihan is fantastic on so many levels. Callihan playing the underdog who just gets the shit kicked out of him but never quits and keeps fighting is brilliant. *** 3/4 - **** Never saw the 2nd affair.
> 
> I watched Aries/Moxley live when the iPPV aired and I didn't think it was anything too special, granted this was before Moxley became Dean Ambrose and everyone started falling in love with him. *** - *** 1/4. They were topped by two or three matches on that show imo. Gargano/Davis came out of nowhere and impressed & Sabre Jr/Callihan RULED.
> 
> Grab the first two EVOLVE shows if you haven't seen them. Both are super consistent & easy to watch and both have FANTASTIC main events. (Richards/Ibushi & Hero/Hidaka)


I'm not a Dvaey fan at all so I take your opinion with a grain of salt. No offense to you. I think you are a great poster it's just that I tread carefully whenever I see the words "Davey Richards" and "Fantastic" the same sentence. 

Also, when exactly did the IWC become big Moxley fans? Now, I'll be honest. The first time I saw Moxley was at an EVOLVE show. I believe he was in the opening match and it was a DQ finish. I thought he had the look and everything. Now, this was after he signed with WWE, I just didn't know he signed with WWE until I wiki'ed his name.

And of course, looking back on his promos and stuff I find it hard to believe that this guy was once one of the IWC's most hated. I've actually seen old posts where people shat on him as a worker. So how is it that he suddenly becomes everyone's favourite overnight when nobody wanted anything to do with the guy in the first place? Was it just the case of WWE signed a new guy so by default everyone starts riding his dick? Ambrose's rise from IWC's most liked to most loved is one of the strangest things alright.


----------



## EmbassyForever

EVOLVE 9 was the best show in my opinion. Finaly/Calliahn, Gargano/Taylor and a surprisngly great Nese/Silver match. Every match on the card was at least fun plus the venue was great with hot crowd.


----------



## sXeMope

I first heard of Moxley when he came into CZW in 2009(?) with the Switchblade Conspiracy angle. Didn't watch much of it due to being a kid with no job who didn't have an XWT account, but I really liked what I did see. Really got into him around the time of his feud with Jimmy Jacobs in DGUSA. Honestly, I really liked everything about his character. Wasn't too thrilled when he signed with WWE because WWE didn't exactly have a good track record with using indy guys properly, but I'm glad to see he's become a relevant guy, at least for the time being. Mox was the first guy I really saw go from that kid nobody knew to a main event star. (Maybe main event star is a slight exaggeration, but he's definitely a part of one of, if not the most interesting thing going in WWE right now.)


----------



## sharkboy22

Hey, that's a neat little discussion. Who was your first indy pet project? Mine was Tyler Black. It blows me away to see how far he has come. The guy was like the only reason I gave a crap about ROH. Always knew he would have gone on to do big things. Had the look and everything except for mic skills. Well, I always knew there was some hidden potential for him on the mic that he had to dig deep down inside to tap into and quite frankly, he's found that place. I honestly believe that there are times when he's the best talker out of all 3 Shield members.


----------



## Corey

sharkboy22 said:


> I'm not a Dvaey fan at all so I take your opinion with a grain of salt. No offense to you. I think you are a great poster it's just that I tread carefully whenever I see the words "Davey Richards" and "Fantastic" the same sentence.
> 
> Also, when exactly did the IWC become big Moxley fans? Now, I'll be honest. The first time I saw Moxley was at an EVOLVE show. I believe he was in the opening match and it was a DQ finish. I thought he had the look and everything. Now, this was after he signed with WWE, I just didn't know he signed with WWE until I wiki'ed his name.
> 
> And of course, looking back on his promos and stuff I find it hard to believe that this guy was once one of the IWC's most hated. I've actually seen old posts where people shat on him as a worker. So how is it that he suddenly becomes everyone's favourite overnight when nobody wanted anything to do with the guy in the first place? Was it just the case of WWE signed a new guy so by default everyone starts riding his dick? Ambrose's rise from IWC's most liked to most loved is one of the strangest things alright.


Hahaha, believe me, NOT a problem in hesitating towards Davey. Don't worry though, his match with Ibushi was in '09, long before he became 'Mr. Intenstity no seller' Davey Richards. In fact if I was trying to sway someone into truly believing he was the best in the world, I'd show em that match. It's one of the cases where Davey shows he can do it all with fantastic submissions, stiff strikes, & great aerial offense WITHOUT overdoing it. **** 1/4 for me.

Tbh, idk anything about Moxley to even begin to have an opinion on him. He was just kinda there. I've probably seen maybe 4 singles matches during his indy run. When he was first signed I was like... what? Why?


----------



## KingCrash

sharkboy22 said:


> And of course, looking back on his promos and stuff I find it hard to believe that this guy was once one of the IWC's most hated. I've actually seen old posts where people shat on him as a worker. So how is it that he suddenly becomes everyone's favourite overnight when nobody wanted anything to do with the guy in the first place? Was it just the case of WWE signed a new guy so by default everyone starts riding his dick? Ambrose's rise from IWC's most liked to most loved is one of the strangest things alright.


It wasn't until the matches with Rollins and Regal that everyone started to see the progress of Ambrose as a worker, everyone always said that he was a great promo, just wasn't a good wrestler. His team with Callihan was good but as a singles guy he was just there most of the time and it depended on who he was working with on whether or not the match would be good. Don't think it helped that his stint in CZW was during a really-bad stint of booking and wrestling when DJ Hyde first took over.


----------



## sharkboy22

I find Callihan/Moxley from CZW to be a great match. I'm not so sure if they had more than one encounter in CZW but I saw the match on a Moxley doc. I give it ****. Just some great stuff. Really simple match, where less is more. My cup of tea really. It was hardcore without it trying to be. Not the kind of match you'd expect from a CZW match. The blood came from Moxley biting Sami on the forehead, no need for weapons or anything.


----------



## KingCrash

That might be the only CZW match they had against each other, I thought they faced each other sometime in Florida but I think that was when FIP basically stopped putting out shows so I don't know if that one ever made the light of day. The thing I remember most about Moxley's CZW title run is the random title defenses and him being the last feud of Nick Gage before Gage robbed a bank.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> EDIT: But if we're doing matches that were just wrestled under PURE Title rules, Richards vs. Daniels from MM IV trumps them all. Borderline classic w/ the unfortunate botch of the SSP.


Do you swear by this? b/c if I watch I'm gonna want the hype to finally connect. Instead of leaving me hating the 20 - 30 minutes I wasted.

I'm feeling a bit lazy right now to type it all out (perhaps in a bit once I take the time to note down all the specifics) but I'm trying to run through all of the best/"classic" ROH matches from the company's tenure. So for anyone out there shoot some suggestions away on matches I should watch/relive. Any year is fine, despite me knowing nearly all from the 2005 - 2008 days. The real fuzzy point is years 2003, 2009 - 2011. Pardon Raven/Punk feud, some Joe matches, Roddy/Lynn, & Roddy/Jay Briscoe, so much is blank. Oh, obviously I've seen the Generico vs Steen bulk. One of them escaped me however. Think it was a dog collar match.

Shoot away people. If 2011 was awesome in the first half, let me hear the goodies.


----------



## Groovemachine

HayleySabin said:


> Do you swear by this? b/c if I watch I'm gonna want the hype to finally connect. Instead of leaving me hating the 20 - 30 minutes I wasted.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit lazy right now to type it all out (perhaps in a bit once I take the time to note down all the specifics) but I'm trying to run through all of the best/"classic" ROH matches from the company's tenure. So for anyone out there shoot some suggestions away on matches I should watch/relive. Any year is fine, despite me knowing nearly all from the 2005 - 2008 days. The real fuzzy point is years 2003, 2009 - 2011. Pardon Raven/Punk feud, some Joe matches, Roddy/Lynn, & Roddy/Jay Briscoe, so much is blank. Oh, obviously I've seen the Generico vs Steen bulk. One of them escaped me however. Think it was a dog collar match.
> 
> Shoot away people. If 2011 was awesome in the first half, let me hear the goodies.



I will always jump at any chance to pimp out Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson from Midnight Express Reunion. Wouldn't say it's a 'forgotten classic' as I know others have rated it very highly, but I genuinely think it's one of the best ROH matches out there. Certainly my favourite of their matches, which were all good-great.


----------



## Obfuscation

Good pick. I know it is on dailymotion so I can get on it following Steen vs Davey BITW '12.

Speaking of those two, rewatched Steen vs Davey from Border Wars and it was about the same quality for me as it was on the first watch - above average, but nothing to go out of your way to see. Well, I guess just to see Steen win if you dig the guy. Eh. Both have had better. ***1/2*


----------



## Chismo

Steen/Davey from BITW '12 is an amazing match. It feels like Wrestling in Gotham. ****1/2

Btw, watched *Chris Ca$h vs. Joker* from Cage of Death V (Ladders Are Legal), and it was a total spotfest full of contrived spots, but fuck me, I liked it. Those crash 'n' burn spots and bumps always make me a happy camper, even if a match sucks. Well, this sucked, but it was a lot of fun in terms of perverse entertainment. The Joker Driver off the ladder through the table finish was absolutely ridiculous and insane. ***


----------



## Obfuscation

Border Wars does nothing for me. Their rematch at Best in the World '12 was MUCH better. In every sense. Pacing, story, overall work put forth. A darn good match. Certainly the most fun from an ROH match I've seen over the last few years. I like chaotic matches. This had the right amount in it - ****1/2*

----------

*Death Before Dishonor VIII*

*ROH World Championship*
Tyler Black(c) vs Davey Richards ~ ****1/2*​
Sweet science, what a hell of an effort put forth. These two were drained on every level by the time this match ended. While I respect the hell out of each for the effort, unfortunately this suffered from stretching things a bit too long. If only it would have ended around the 20 - 25 minute mark, I would have thought it was comfortably great. Moment Shane Hagadorn appeared ---> steel chair super kick spot occurred & the final 10+ minutes happened, my interest took a massive downturn. Not so much in a ultra negative light; only the match faltered. Which is a shame. I was into the bulk of it. Appreciating the balls to the wall nature of the bout. Sort of ROH's attempt to create their own Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels WrestleMania 25 match. b/c the amazing atmosphere here was more than enough to be on par. _(not comparing 1000+ to 70,000+, but for the location, match, scenario everything was matching up super well.)_ At the end of it, it's still a good match. I look at it as the good version of what Richards vs Edwards I & II tried to be.


----------



## seabs

*People though I was a reeet plonka for thinking that match wasn't amazing when it happened. 8*D*


----------



## Obfuscation

I looked though the ratings to see where some ball parked it/wonder if it was worth my time. You were the only guy, iirc, who had it below four stars. Somehow, I knew I could trust you the most.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> Do you swear by this? b/c if I watch I'm gonna want the hype to finally connect. Instead of leaving me hating the 20 - 30 minutes I wasted.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit lazy right now to type it all out (perhaps in a bit once I take the time to note down all the specifics) but I'm trying to run through all of the best/"classic" ROH matches from the company's tenure. So for anyone out there shoot some suggestions away on matches I should watch/relive. Any year is fine, despite me knowing nearly all from the 2005 - 2008 days. The real fuzzy point is years 2003, 2009 - 2011. Pardon Raven/Punk feud, some Joe matches, Roddy/Lynn, & Roddy/Jay Briscoe, so much is blank. Oh, obviously I've seen the Generico vs Steen bulk. One of them escaped me however. Think it was a dog collar match.
> 
> Shoot away people. If 2011 was awesome in the first half, let me hear the goodies.


- On the topic of Richards/Daniels, yeah, I think I'll go ahead and swear on it. I absolutely adored it on the first watch. Remember some top notch psychology working around the rules from Daniels.

Briscoes vs. KOW & Aries/Black/Strong (The Big Bang)

*ROH World Championship - Four Corner Survival*
Jerry Lynn(c) vs. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ****1/4
HDNET _Episode 12_

ALL of Edwards' successful title defenses. (Hero was the best from Revolution Canada, but Daniels & Roddy II as well)

Daniels vs. Edwards 30 Minute TV Title Match (9th Anniversary Show)

Have you seen Styles vs. London from Night of the Grudges? CLASSIC. Also the London/Michael Shane Street Fight from Unscripted. THE match that introduced me to ROH. Styles/Danielson from Main Event Spectacles.


----------



## seabs

*I liked Richards/Daniels. If nothing else it's worth watching for the SSP botch. Loved Daniels/Eddie from the anniversary show. Is that the one with the really nasty head bump that ended in a draw right?*


----------



## Corey

Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> *I liked Richards/Daniels. If nothing else it's worth watching for the SSP botch. Loved Daniels/Eddie from the anniversary show. Is that the one with the really nasty head bump that ended in a draw right?*


YES :mark:

Brilliant ending that wasn't even planned to go down as good as it did.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> - On the topic of Richards/Daniels, yeah, I think I'll go ahead and swear on it. I absolutely adored it on the first watch. Remember some top notch psychology working around the rules from Daniels.
> 
> Briscoes vs. KOW & Aries/Black/Strong (The Big Bang)
> 
> *ROH World Championship - Four Corner Survival*
> Jerry Lynn(c) vs. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ****1/4
> HDNET _Episode 12_
> 
> ALL of Edwards' successful title defenses. (Hero was the best from Revolution Canada, but Daniels & Roddy II as well)
> 
> Daniels vs. Edwards 30 Minute TV Title Match (9th Anniversary Show)
> 
> Have you seen Styles vs. London from Night of the Grudges? CLASSIC. Also the London/Michael Shane Street Fight from Unscripted. THE match that introduced me to ROH. Styles/Danielson from Main Event Spectacles.


Daniels vs Richards I is on dailymotion. Debated giving it a go right now if I were to watch their pure wrestling rules match.

I remember that four way. Not crazy about watching the HDNet product, yet I'll give the match another go via your plug.

Didn't Eddie only have about 3-4 defenses before dropping it? Shame.

I hate Michael Shane, so that Street Fight might not hold up well for me. It could be his only good match though. Interesting you mentioned London vs Styles. That was the first ROH match I ever saw. It needs to be seen by my eyes again. WAYYYY too long since then.

Any more from 2010, btw? That was the year I damn near saw NOTHING from the product. Mind is a blank pardon Generico vs Steen matches, like I stated. Embarrassed at myself for not even keeping up following Black winning the championship. Wanted it the moment he debuted. He gets it and I just stopped watching. I blame the booking at Final Battle '09. Oh, how that time limit draw drew my ire.


----------



## EmbassyForever

HayleySabin said:


> Daniels vs Richards I is on dailymotion. Debated giving it a go right now if I were to watch their pure wrestling rules match.
> 
> I remember that four way. Not crazy about watching the HDNet product, yet I'll give the match another go via your plug.
> 
> Didn't Eddie only have about 3-4 defenses before dropping it? Shame.
> 
> I hate Michael Shane, so that Street Fight might not hold up well for me. It could be his only good match though. Interesting you mentioned London vs Styles. That was the first ROH match I ever saw. It needs to be seen by my eyes again. WAYYYY too long since then.
> 
> Any more from 2010, btw? That was the year I damn near saw NOTHING from the product. Mind is a blank pardon Generico vs Steen matches, like I stated. Embarrassed at myself for not even keeping up following Black winning the championship. Wanted it the moment he debuted. He gets it and I just stopped watching. I blame the booking at Final Battle '09. Oh, how that time limit draw drew my ire.


Steen and Corino vs Cabana and Generico from Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies is awesome. MCMG/KOW was great.


----------



## Obfuscation

Guns returned? Didn't even know that. Dying to see it now.

Seen the Generico/Colt vs Steen/Corino street fight a bunch of times at this rate. It's ok. I expected more from it.


----------



## Corey

Yeah, Eddie only had the 3 defenses I listed but quite honestly I loved all 3 of them. 2010 is a blank spot for me as well so I got nothin else for ya. WAIT A SECOND. How the fuck did I forget SCOH V. Check thse out:

MCMG vs. KOW & Black vs. Strong (SCOH V, even though the crowd boos the fuck out of Tyler it's still a great match)

And despite you not liking the HDNET show, I loved this:

*Danielson's Farewell Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4
_Episode 34_

The very last match in HDNET history is a joy as well. (Davey & The Briscoes vs. Roddy & KOW)


----------



## Obfuscation

Fans booed Tyler hardcore vs Davey too. So many of the chants directed towards Tyler at the time would later be directed towards Davey when he duked it out vs Steen. :lol I suppose it is now fashionable for ROH fans to dislike any face champion in the post-Gabe era.

Danielson vs Strong, oooooh. That's always bossy.

looking through dailymotion some more and sheesh. If I wanted to take the time and watch nothing but Davey Richards matches I could. It seems nearly all of his matches circa '09 - 2012 are uploaded.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Steen vs Black is another great match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Black vs Steen. Sold.

found Daniels vs Omega from DBD VIII :mark:

Daniels seems so epic during his 2010 - 2011 return.


----------



## Corey

Daniels was one bossy motherfucker in his return. Awesome stuff with Davey, Eddie, Claudio, & Generico. Wish he never left... His character with HoT was great.


----------



## Obfuscation

omgomgomg @ the Daniels vs Omega match. The pace both men went at was insanity. What a hell of a wrestling match.

fucking LOVE Kenny Omega. Daniels seemed reborn again. Wishing he never left either despite being at a near all time high with his current character.

I got to find Daniels vs Generico right now. I'm going to mark so hard in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Ali Dia

Seeing as a lot of old schoolish ROH is being talked about, I absolutely loved Aries v Richards in 09. Best Davey singles match in my opinion.


----------



## Chismo

Kings/Guns was imperfect perfect.


----------



## Obfuscation

Decided to go and watch Edwards vs Daniels for the ROH World Championship instead. Those two went out and did work. Wrestling was the name of the game in that one. Great match. Only gripe I had was Eddie didn't sell the back like I wanted him too. Willing to look past it considering the work done in the match was good. So, so darn good. Crisp & fluid the whole 30 minute duration. When a 30 minute match flies on by, you know you did something correct.

Snowflakes: ******


----------



## geraldinhio

The HD Net show had some great gems in my opinion. Get on Kenta/Hero too. :mark: I second the Guns/KOW match too. Excellent tag, up there with The Briscoes as the Gun best ROH match. Daniels final ROH run was pure gold, marked like a kid when he returned.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> Decided to go and watch Edwards vs Daniels for the ROH World Championship instead. Those two went out and did work. Wrestling was the name of the game in that one. Great match. Only gripe I had was Eddie didn't sell the back like I wanted him too. Willing to look past it considering the work done in the match was good. So, so darn good. Crisp & fluid the whole 30 minute duration. When a 30 minute match flies on by, you know you did something correct.
> 
> Snowflakes: ******


Amazing, I don't even remember the match going that long. Shows you how good the work was. How bout that surprise table spot, huh? Fuckin awesome. There's a LOT of those surprise ones in the first half in 2011 and they're all fantastic. 



geraldinhio said:


> The HD Net show had some great gems in my opinion. Get on Kenta/Hero too. :mark: I second the Guns/KOW match too. Excellent tag, up there with The Briscoes as the Gun best ROH match. Daniels final ROH run was pure gold, marked like a kid when he returned.


YES! More HDNet love. For anyone interested, I've been assembling an HDNet Best Of list as I go through each volume. Here's my current list i chronological order (it's everything I've rated ****+ and the occasional *** 3/4 contest that I REALLY enjoyed):



Spoiler: Best HDNet Matches of All Time (through Vol. 5)



Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black ***3/4+
_Episode 8_

*ROH World Championship - Four Corner Survival*
Jerry Lynn(c) vs. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ****1/4
_Episode 12_

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ****
_Episode 18_

Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black - ***3/4
_Episode 21_

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ****
_Episode 22_

KENTA, Bryan Danielson, & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & The American Wolves - ****
_Episode 26_

KENTA vs. Chris Hero - ****
_Episode 29_

*Danielson's Farewell Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4
_Episode 34_

The American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks - ****
_Episode 35_


----------



## geraldinhio

The Four Corner survival match is a great call too. Really gets look passed more often than not. I recall Omega/Aries and Steenerico/Wolves in tables matches being fun little matches too. If I didn't have Ohno/Regal and a couple of ASW matches on my to do list I'd pop in one of the Best Of HD Net comps. 

I have just realized I've never seen BOLA 2007? Am I missing out? The Shelly matches sounds real interesting. As does Claudio/Williams and Claudio/Pac. Night 3 in particular sounds amazing. Ya think I'm gonna try hunt down all three nights or just the final night. :mark:


----------



## Chismo

I hate that 4-way Episode 12. Aries/Strong non-title (Ep. 22) is the greatest HDNet match, IMO.


----------



## KingCrash

geraldinhio said:


> I have just realized I've never seen BOLA 2007? Am I missing out? The Shelly matches sounds real interesting. As does Claudio/Williams and Claudio/Pac. Night 3 in particular sounds amazing. Ya think I'm gonna try hunt down all three nights or just the final night. :mark:


Claudio/Williams is fine if nothing special but the Shelley matches are all very good to great and Night 3 is awesome. If you find the entire weekend the Night 1 tag main alongside Shelley/Black & Night 2's Dragon Gate main are the standout matches from those nights.


----------



## Last Chancery

Went to AAW's Point of No Return last night, which was a fantastic show. Lot of standout matches from open to close.

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Silas Young - ****
Hot, 14+ minute opener that stunned the crowd due to its placement. Really loud, ambitious audience cheering hard for both men, tons of unique counters, both men looked fantastic. Jacobs is on a career roll right now, in ROH and in AAW. Look for this one.

Rich Swann vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Lamar Titan - ***
Fun, flippy-shit introduction to AAW for Swann, who was MAD over with the crowd already. Lyndon is a solid, crisp vet and Titan is a beast. Some missed beats in this one, Swann calling his spots a little loudly (which is OK for his debut), but all around explosive and entertaining. Crowd was up for it. Lots of fun.

Sami Callihan vs. Shane Hollister - ****1/4
Don't sleep on Shane Hollister, he's quietly putting together an epic 2013. This match with Sami was impressive in its stiffness and brutality. These two wanted to tear each other apart, and you could tell they had a lot to prove to a growing audience. A little gimmicky toward the end with Shane's posse interfering, but so, so good otherwise.

Kyle O'Reilly vs. ACH, Heritage Title Match - ***1/2
This could have been better but what we got was still solid. Again, hot crowd, really behind ACH, hated Kyle. These two work well together, and they displayed a good dynamic. Really intense stuff between these two that'll be even better in another year or two. These two are on the cusp.

Arik Cannon and Mat Fitchett vs. The Irish Airborne, Tag Title Match - ***1/2
Another super solid contest between one of the best teams on the indys right now, the Airborne, going against the thrown-together team of Cannon and Fitchett. Crowd loved Cannon and hated the Airborne, so again with the correct dynamics (AAW loves their face/heel stuff). Airborne's gimmick is they're an established team, so throw whomever you want at them, they'll win. And they typically do. This one slow-burned a little but you can tell the Crists love working with Cannon, and that alone makes this work.

Davey Richards vs. Michael Elgin, AAW Heavyweight Title Match - ****1/2
This is the best match between these two I have seen (I give their ROH match the same rating, if not a tick lower). Fans in attendance said it was their "tribute to puro," but they're wrong; this match is NOT your typical Davey/Elgin match, as there is a clear dynamic here. Elgin is a brickhead face, Davey is a shitball heel, and it works. Selling was great, even, and there were no unbelievable, multiple false finishes. Yeah, they kicked out of a few more things than would, say, The Seaman (lololol preshow guy), but these are main event workers. AAW's main event scene is one of the best going, and they're only adding to it.


Buy/stream this show when it becomes available. There were other matches, but these were the best. Everything else was either above-average or just plain fun.


----------



## bigbuxxx

re: all the Richards talk.

I loved Richards/Black from DBD. Had lots of drama and that's what I love about wrestling
I don't remember much of Richards/Daniels from MMIV but I do remember it was really good and the botch at the end was really funny.
I think Richards/Danielson from FCT: Boston is the most overrated pile of garbage I've ever sat through. Danielson/Hero from Danielsons farewell PWG show is a close second.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Amazing, I don't even remember the match going that long. Shows you how good the work was. How bout that surprise table spot, huh? Fuckin awesome. There's a LOT of those surprise ones in the first half in 2011 and they're all fantastic.
> 
> 
> YES! More HDNet love. For anyone interested, I've been assembling an HDNet Best Of list as I go through each volume. Here's my current list i chronological order (it's everything I've rated ****+ and the occasional *** 3/4 contest that I REALLY enjoyed):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Best HDNet Matches of All Time (through Vol. 5)
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black ***3/4+
> _Episode 8_
> 
> *ROH World Championship - Four Corner Survival*
> Jerry Lynn(c) vs. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ****1/4
> _Episode 12_
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ****
> _Episode 18_
> 
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black - ***3/4
> _Episode 21_
> 
> Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ****
> _Episode 22_
> 
> KENTA, Bryan Danielson, & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & The American Wolves - ****
> _Episode 26_
> 
> KENTA vs. Chris Hero - ****
> _Episode 29_
> 
> *Danielson's Farewell Match*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4
> _Episode 34_
> 
> The American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks - ****
> _Episode 35_


:clap

you're going to make me have to view all of these HDnet matches. Well, while the overall vibe of the program radiated as widely dull for me, I have been wanting to give it a second chance. iirc Nigel vs Jay Briscoe from the second ever show rocked. Or I simply enjoyed the hell out of it.

As for Eddie's defenses: if the Daniels match is any sign, the upcoming Hero & Strong rematches should be wonderful. Hero match is on dailymotion. I'll get on it soon rather than later. Strong's I'll have to search. Think Manhattan Mayhem IV match is around. I'll watch that first to hype myself up as it is.


----------



## sXeMope

Watched the first half of ISW 3D last night. Really good show so far. I'll have a review up eventually. Chris Dickinson vs Jaka had a pretty scary moment in it. Some fan stomped on Dickinson's head after a move and half of the locker room rushed out to hold him back from the fan. Apparently he hit a girl with a table or something (Which came after Jaka dove on him no the outside, and they fell on the merch table).


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> Watched the first half of ISW 3D last night. Really good show so far. I'll have a review up eventually. Chris Dickinson vs Jaka had a pretty scary moment in it. Some fan stomped on Dickinson's head after a move and half of the locker room rushed out to hold him back from the fan. Apparently he hit a girl with a table or something (Which came after Jaka dove on him no the outside, and they fell on the merch table).


It wasn't a fan, it was some guy from the PWA school in the area. Jaka and Chris fell through their table which had all their merchandise half of which got ruined. Everyone who's faces were blurred were either part of the school or I believe the significant others of those wrestlers. It was a scary moment though. I was about 3 feet away when the guy kicked Dickinsons head.


----------



## sXeMope

Mattyb2266 said:


> It wasn't a fan, it was some guy from the PWA school in the area. Jaka and Chris fell through their table which had all their merchandise half of which got ruined. Everyone who's faces were blurred were either part of the school or I believe the significant others of those wrestlers. It was a scary moment though. I was about 3 feet away when the guy kicked Dickinsons head.


I thought he may have been a wrestler. He looked kind of big to be an ordinary fan. Now that I think about it the pictures were blurred too, and it seemed like the guy had facepaint on. Plus, it would take a lot of balls to fuck with Dickinson. I haven't seen a lot of him, but he seems like the kind of guy who would fuck someone up. Especially after the guy kicked him. It was definitely a scary moment. Rotch was on commentary and you could just tell by the tone of his voice that he was praying that Dickinson didn't attack him. (Which is what lead me to believe it was a fan)


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> I thought he may have been a wrestler. He looked kind of big to be an ordinary fan. Now that I think about it the pictures were blurred too, and it seemed like the guy had facepaint on. Plus, it would take a lot of balls to fuck with Dickinson. I haven't seen a lot of him, but he seems like the kind of guy who would fuck someone up. Especially after the guy kicked him. It was definitely a scary moment. Rotch was on commentary and you could just tell by the tone of his voice that he was praying that Dickinson didn't attack him. (Which is what lead me to believe it was a fan)


Yeah, pinkie, jt Dunn and ar fox ran right down to check on everyone and shortly after that rotch came down to talk to the guys from PWA, crazy night.


----------



## Obfuscation

Last Chancery said:


> Went to AAW's Point of No Return last night, which was a fantastic show. Lot of standout matches from open to close.
> 
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Silas Young - ****
> Hot, 14+ minute opener that stunned the crowd due to its placement. Really loud, ambitious audience cheering hard for both men, tons of unique counters, both men looked fantastic. Jacobs is on a career roll right now, in ROH and in AAW. Look for this one.
> 
> Sami Callihan vs. Shane Hollister - ****1/4
> Don't sleep on Shane Hollister, he's quietly putting together an epic 2013. This match with Sami was impressive in its stiffness and brutality. These two wanted to tear each other apart, and you could tell they had a lot to prove to a growing audience. A little gimmicky toward the end with Shane's posse interfering, but so, so good otherwise.


Jimmy getting a singles match to shine in excites me. Callihan vs Hollister is a total dream match for me. I must see these when they're released. Hollister is probably the most underrated cat on the indies today.


----------



## Last Chancery

Jimmy has been money since parting with Cannon. He really looks like he has something to prove every night (maybe trying to impress scouts?), and you'd be doing yourself a disservice by not looking for Jacobs/Hollister at AAW's Epic show from last month. I'd put that one a notch above Sami/Shane from last night. Jimmy works great with big men, but best with someone his own size. Him and Shug are magic together.

Silas Young was great last night too, with Jimmy in the underdog babyface role. Like I said, AAW is killing it with their clear-cut face/heel dynamics. Really adds something extra to otherwise already-done matches and feuds, like Davey/Elgin.


----------



## Obfuscation

I think Jacobs is probably working like he has something to prove thanks to being vastly under-appreciated by too many wrestling fans. He belongs in the same category as all of the greats from the indie scene over the last decade, yet (and I'll steal a line said by a certain Texas poster) he's in a second/third tier category, as opposed to a first. It's too bad. Doesn't take away from the facts that I and others know - Jacobs is clearly a top flight worker. Head and shoulders above so many.

Jacobs vs Hollister, do think I heard about it and reveled in the excitement behind it too. There has got to be a way for me to see these matches.


----------



## Corey

geraldinhio said:


> The Four Corner survival match is a great call too. Really gets look passed more often than not. I recall Omega/Aries and Steenerico/Wolves in tables matches being fun little matches too. If I didn't have Ohno/Regal and a couple of ASW matches on my to do list I'd pop in one of the Best Of HD Net comps.


Aries/Omega was solid yet forgettable, but yeah that Tables match is a ton of fun. Rated that *** 1/2 cause some of the table spots were a little weak but it's a great tv match.



JoeRulz said:


> I hate that 4-way Episode 12.


WHAT! WHY!?


HayleySabin said:


> :clap
> 
> you're going to make me have to view all of these HDnet matches. Well, while the overall vibe of the program radiated as widely dull for me, I have been wanting to give it a second chance. iirc Nigel vs Jay Briscoe from the second ever show rocked. Or I simply enjoyed the hell out of it.
> 
> As for Eddie's defenses: if the Daniels match is any sign, the upcoming Hero & Strong rematches should be wonderful. Hero match is on dailymotion. I'll get on it soon rather than later. Strong's I'll have to search. Think Manhattan Mayhem IV match is around. I'll watch that first to hype myself up as it is.


I don't remember Briscoe/Nigel being anything special, tbh. Think I gave it like ** 3/4.

The Hero match is WONDERFUL. Another surprise table spot too. :mark:

In all honesty, Edwards/Strong is one of my favorite pairings. LOVE their Title matches & their BOLA match from last year was pretty great too.


----------



## FITZ

I was at CZW tonight, pretty fun show. Nothing mind blowing but honestly I'm pretty burnt out considering I went to 6 (7 if you count $5 Wrestling) wrestling shows last weekend. There is one thing I have to say:



Spoiler: A lot of recent indy shows



I've seen AR Fox Wrestle 8 times in the last 8 days. He made it to the finals of Best of the Best. So that was 3 Matches at Evolve, 1 in CZW WrestleCon, 1 at DGUSA, and 3 more tonight at CZW. Had I gone to the DGUSA show on Sunday it would be 9 matches in 8 days. 

I won't hate on the guy but it's too much on anyone. I've seen AR Fox wrestle like every indy wrestler known to man this week:

Jon Davis
Ricochet
Sami Callihan
Chiva Kid (twice)
Shane Hollister
Rich Swann
Shane Strickland
Lucky tHURTeen (or however the fuck you spell that)
The Young Bucks
Uhaa Nation
Tommy End
Alex Colon


I believe I know qualify as the forum's resident AR Fox expert


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I don't remember Briscoe/Nigel being anything special, tbh. Think I gave it like ** 3/4.
> 
> The Hero match is WONDERFUL. Another surprise table spot too. :mark:
> 
> In all honesty, Edwards/Strong is one of my favorite pairings. LOVE their Title matches & their BOLA match from last year was pretty great too.


It was one viewing back in '09 so my opinion could change. Don't see a reason why I wouldn't enjoy it again, though.

About to watch it right now. So pumped for it.

Strong vs Eddie matches rock. Its why their work as a team was awesome too. If they're chopping down each other or opponents, I'll always be into it.


----------



## Lane

Enjoy that ISW show, sXe. Super fun watch. Izzie vs Necro is the business and Team Tremendous Investigations is my fav tag team


----------



## Rah

Speaking of Necro...






You guys, especially *JoeRulz*, may want to hop on that Necro/New Jack match. It's pretty good and a great way to retire from the business.


----------



## Chismo

I'm watching CZW 14 & Live At WrestleCon right now, that's next. New Jack <3.


----------



## Groovemachine

All this talk of 2010 ROH made me check out a match I've been meaning to get around to and somehow missed at the time.

*Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong - ROH Glory By Honor IX - ***3/4*

This is one of the those matches that unfortunately suffered ever so slightly from overbooking and interference. The actual match wrestled by Black and Strong was pretty great; there's a lot to love here, from Tyler's awesome goading of the smarks in his use of the STFU (if memory serves, this was his penultimate match in the company before heading to WWE), and Strong does a particularly awesome counter of the Warrior's Way into his Stronghold submission. Personally, I just didn't need all the Terry Funk stuff. I guess you needed some way of taking Truth Martini out of the equation, but a Black superkick could have done the job. HoT run in just to be taken out by Funk straight away detracted from the in-ring action, which had set a pretty good pace up until that point, so it seemed very unnecessary. Pretty great match, but it could have been better had Roderick and Tyler been left alone to wrestle.


----------



## Chismo

*CZW at WrestleCon*


1.	AERIAL ASSAULT: AR Fox vs. Rich Swann vs. Shane Strickland vs. Shane Hollister vs. Lucky tHURTeen vs. Chiva Kid

_Total spotfest, I give it *1/2 for some crazy spots, and that’s it. Things dragged._

*1/2


2.	ULTRAVIOLENT RULES: Joe Gacy vs. Matt Tremont

_This was on it’s way to become a solid affair, but the abrupt finish felt awkward and anticlimactic. Why is Tremont jobbing to Gacy after the breakout 2012? Smh…_

*1/2


3.	The Gulak Campaign (Drew Gulak, Kimber Lee, Mr. Tofiga & Alexander James) vs. The Front (Biff Busick, Eric Corvis, Nicholas Kaye & Niles Sozio)

_What the actual fuck?_ fpalm

*DUD*


4.	*CZW World Tag Team Championship*: The Catalyst (Dustin Rayz & Eric Ryan) © vs. BLKOUT (Ruckus & BLK Jeez)

_WrestleCrap continues…_

*3/4


5.	Greg Excellent vs. Colt Cabana

_Boring, and felt like a bad Chikara comedy match. Excellent is absolutely everything but excellent._

*


6.	ULTRAVIOLENT RULES: Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc

_A decent match, FINALLY! This was a relatively good street fight up until the bullshit No Contest ending. Smh.. But at least the feud continues._

**


7.	The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End) vs. OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist)

_And finally, a good match on the show. This was just a fine and crisp tag team action. Tommy End was crazy good here. Good stuff._

***


8.	Sami Callihan vs. Brian Kendrick

_Solid, but disappointing. This was Sami’s fourth match of the evening, and it was understandable, he got overexposed. Kendrick did good. I’d like to see them in a rematch down the road somewhere._

**1/2


9.	GUSSET PLATE, PANES OF GLASS & BARBED WIRE DEATHMATCH for the *CZW World Heavyweight Championship*: MASADA © vs. Jun Kasai

_Very good deathmatch, but I wouldn’t call it great, although the live experience must’ve been fucking priceless.  They worked a standard deathmatch, but accelerated by some batshit sick spots and bumps. The visuals of the match were fucking impressive, Jun THE GOD Kasai was bleeding like a fucking rebel pig. Damn good and captivating deathmatch stuff, but this was not better than Kobayashi/Ishikawa and Kasai/Numazawa, as far as MOTYC stuff in the death entity goes._

***3/4


This was a one match show. The first two hours were absolutely fucking terrible, with painfully hideous booking and wrestling. Thank God on the main event.​


----------



## EmbassyForever

I don't get why everyones expections for Kendrick/Calliahn were so high. I mean, yeah this could've been a good match, but I really don't see what's so appealing this match. AM I missing something good from Kendrick since he came back to the Indies?


----------



## Mattyb2266

Been to a lot of shows lately, heres some of my thoughts on them:

*ROH - Supercard of Honor VII:*

ACH & Thomas vs. QT Marshall & RD Evans - ***
Mike Bennet vs. Shelton Benjamin - **1/2
Michael Elgin vs. Jay Lethal - ***1/2
S.C.U.M vs. Team ROH - ***
Karl Anderson vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4
Matt Taven vs. Adam Cole vs. Matt Hardy - ***
ReDragon vs. American Wolves - ***3/4
Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen - ****1/4

Overall, average show for me until the last two matches, but the final moments made this a very, very memorable show.

*SHIMMER 53:*

Amazing Kong vs. Mia Yim - **1/4
Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie vs. Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee - **
Von Eiree vs. Evie vs. Kalamity vs. Yamagata vs. O'Reilly - **3/4
Mercedes Martinez vs. Ayumi Kuhira - ***1/2
Regeneration-X & Serena Debb vs. Havok, Sassy Stephanie & Rhia O-Reilly - **1/2
Madison Eagles vs. Jessie McKay - ***
Canadian Ninjas vs. Made in Syn vs. LuFisto & Kana vs. Skater & Nakagawa - ***
Athena vs. Hamada - ***3/4
Cheerleader Melissa vs. Saraya Knight - ***1/2

Despite the star ratings, very fun show. And Allysin Kay is still amazing.

*Chikara - The Shoulder of Pallas:*

Saturyne vs. Kobald - ***
Batiri vs. Spectral Envoy vs. Throwbacks vs. Devastation Corporation - **3/4
Amasis vs. Ophidian - N/R
F.I.S.T. vs. 3.0, Akuma & Jannetty - **1/2
Archibald Peck vs. Tim Donst - **3/4
Colony & Frightmare vs. Xtreme Force Colony - ***
Eddie Kingston vs. Hallowicked - ***1/4
Quackenbush & His Mystery Partner vs. Jigsaw & Shard - ***3/4

Quacks partner was the first time I've had a mark out moment at a live event in god knows how long. Amazing match for me.

*Dragon Gate - Open the Ultimate Gate:*

Swann vs. Kendrick - ***
6 way freestyle - ***1/2
Scott Reed vs. ? - Extended Squash
Jon Davis vs. Trent? - ***
EITA & Tomahawk TT vs. SSB - ***3/4
Ricochet vs. Tozawa - ****1/2
Callihan vs. Uhaa - ***1/4
Young Bucks vs. Fox/Cima - ****1/4
Gargano vs. Shingo - ****3/4

Show of the weekend for me, just so much fun. Seek this show out.

*Dragon Gate - Mercury Rising 2013*

Tony Nese vs. Soldier Ant - **3/4
Scott Reed vs. Caleb Konley - **1/2
Super Smash Brothers vs. D.U.F - **3/4 (Could have been much higher but Uno got injured)
Brian Kendrick vs. Chuck Taylor - ***
High Flyers Fray - ***3/4 
Jon Davis vs. Orange Cassidy - * (Cassidy is Hilarious)
CIMA, Eita, and Tomahawk TT vs. Swann, Gargano, and Ricochet - ****1/4
Shingo vs. Akira Tozawa - ****1/2

Show started off slow but second half was amazing. Nick Jackson's spot in the fray :mark:

*CZW Best of the Best 12:*

Biff Busick vs. Jon Gresham vs. Caleb Konley - **3/4
Alex Reynolds vs. Shane Hollister vs. Tommy End - ***
Rich Swann vs. Shane Strickland vs. Alex Colon - ***1/4
Uhaa Nation vs. AR Fox vs. Chiva Kid - ***1/2
Ron Mathis vs. Rory Mondo - **1/2
DJ Hyde vs. Michael Dante - **
Jon Gresham vs. Alex Colon - ***1/4
AR Fox vs. Tommy End - ***1/4
Sami Callihan vs. Adam Cole - ****1/4
AR Fox vs. Alex Colon - ***3/4

Such a fun, fun show, with Callihan/Cole being awesome.


----------



## sXeMope

Rah said:


> Speaking of Necro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys, especially *JoeRulz*, may want to hop on that Necro/New Jack match. It's pretty good and a great way to retire from the business.


I may get shit for this, but I have a lot of respect for New Jack. Say whatever you want about him and what he's done in the business, and in his personal life, but honestly he's one of those guys who gave his body to the business (or at least the hardcore genre). Honestly, most of the things he gets shit for, he had a reason for doing (at least in his mind, and I agree for the most part. I personally don't blame him for the Mass Transit thing). Hope he has a good retirement. Dude deserves it.

Slightly ironic that I say this considering I preach constantly about deathmatches being more than guys breaking stuff on each other, Jack's one of those guys who perfected that style. It's fun to watch the chaos of one of those matches occasionally.



Just curious: Why does everyone seem to dislike The Catalyst? All of their matches have had generally bad ratings. Is it them, or have they just had shit opponents so far?


----------



## sharkboy22

Yeah I was watching CZW at Wrestlecon a few hours ago, just awful the first two hours. I still haven't watched Callihan/Kendrick but I'm kind of disappointed to see it wasn't as good as it sounds on paper.

Oh well, there's still BOTB. Callihan/Cole :mark:

Saw someone post their Shimmer 53 ratings, is it me or has SHIMMER just turn to complete shit? It used to my favourite indy promotion at one point in time but now it's just so meh. The shows just feel drawn own and the card is just overs tacked at times.


----------



## Obfuscation

lol New Jack. Fuck that idiot.

My ROH watching has put me behind on 2013 indies atm: CZW Wanted, CZW WrestleCon, SHIMMER 53, & ROH 4/6/13 are all needing to be viewed. Tomorrow perhaps. Good lord at all the wrestling I could slam though tomorrow. It's beautiful. _(this is tossing Invasion Attack + three WWE programs too. YES)_


----------



## Saint Dick

What's Maria Kanellis doing these days? She's in ROH right?


----------



## Obfuscation

Yep. Rolling in Team Sexy with Mike Bennett & the non quite as sexy, Brutal Bob Evans.


----------



## Saint Dick

Doing anything worthwhile? Has she improved or still just nice to look at?


----------



## Obfuscation

The latter. All she does is remain as eye candy, have awful unoriginal chants tossed at her & take a superkick on a semi-regular basis.


----------



## sXeMope

*ISW: 3D*

- *Pinkie Sanchez vs. Lloyd Cthulowitz*
- ***
- Nothing really stood out about this match, but I enjoyed it nonetheless. 

- *Buxx Belmar vs. Oni The Leopard King*
- ***
- Enjoyable match. I really enjoy Buxx Belmar's character. I really hope he gains some attention and gets working in some higher profile places. I'm positive that I know who Oni is under the mask.

- *The Food Fighters vs. Tabarnak De Team*
- ***
- I'm not a huge fan of tag team wrestling, because I'm used to WWE's makeshift tag teams where both guys work seperately, and don't seem to have a lot of communication for the most part. TDT are the total opposite of that. They work as one, and they put on some pretty good matches.

- *Giant Tiger vs. Gladd Badd*
- ****
- Giant Tiger, Gladd Badd, Craigslist ****, and two transexual hookers. What's not to love? Hilarious match.

- *Tremendous Investigations, Inc. vs. Leon St. Giovanni & Mighty Mo*
- ***
- Mighty Mo kind of reminded me of Kenny The Bastard from IWS (What ever happened to that guy anyway?). Dan Barry's tag team partner retired and he brought in Bill Car. They're playing the role of Private Investigators. They're investigating an illegal denim ring in ISW. Dan Barry is another one of those guys who's really under rated IMO. Bill Carr chopped St. Giovanni at one point in the match and it sounded absolutely brutal.

- *Jaka vs. Chris Dickinson*
- ****
- Really good match. Seen Dickinson a few times before in EVOLVE and the last ISW show. He's really growing on me. This was my first time seeing Jaka. Most memorable part of this match was honestly an altercation between the wrestlers, and some guys from a local school. Jaka dove onto Chris, sending them through a table (Which contained the school guys' merch, destroying some of it in the process). [Thanks to Mattyb2266 for clearing that up]. One of the guys stomped on Dickinson's head while they were selling and the shit hit the fan. The match resumed, but it was definitely a scary moment. Mike Rotch was on commentary and you could tell by the tone in his voice that he was worried about what may happen.

- *Frankie Arion vs. Addy Starr*
- **
- Too short. Went for about 5-7 minutes if I remember correctly and Frankie got counted out. They did this thing where Frankie would give Addy another shot if she did some things, which she did. Then she went a little crazy. Not really sure why...

- *AR Fox vs. Kitsune*
- ****
- Really good match from what I remember. I was falling asleep in the final moments of the match. Kitsune continues to impress and Fox was decent.

- *Izzie Deadyet vs. Necro Butcher*
- ****
- Before the match, an attorney comes out and says Necro Butcher is dead, and he's now known as Necro Singh. He came out with his old ROH Embassy gear on. Within 30 seconds of the match starting, Izzie had a bill stapled to his arm. Izzie stapled Necro's feet which was pretty sick. It was a really good brawl IMO. 

------------------------------

- This show wasn't actually in 3D. I discovered this about 35 minutes in when the 3D glasses happened to fall off of my face. Yeah, felt pretty stupid about that one.

- I'd recommend this show. While there aren't any MOTY candidates on here, it's a really fun show.​


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> Just curious: Why does everyone seem to dislike The Catalyst? All of their matches have had generally bad ratings. Is it them, or have they just had shit opponents so far?


Combination of both. Eric Ryan's improved a bit in AIW but is generally inconsistent everywhere else and the teams they've faced mostly are the third tier indy teams that have meh matches. Azrieal and Bandido Jr. are having the same tag matches they've always had since 2007 & as a team BLK-OUT's best days are behind them.


----------



## obby

ASW Nights 1 and 2 coming out soon and I STILL haven't seen DD4. Damn you PWG shipping dept.:cussin:

PAUL LONDON VS TRENT :mark:


----------



## Corey

Anyone have a link where I can watch or download this year's DDT4? Late to the party, I know.


----------



## FITZ

HayleySabin said:


> The latter. All she does is remain as eye candy, have awful unoriginal chants tossed at her & take a superkick on a semi-regular basis.


The Super Kick she took at King of Trios was amazing. Yeah she doesn't do much but I think she helps Bennett's character a good amount. And she's really hot so that's also a plus.


----------



## Obfuscation

TaylorFitz said:


> The Super Kick she took at King of Trios was amazing. Yeah she doesn't do much but I think she helps Bennett's character a good amount. And she's really hot so that's also a plus.


Epic shot to the face. The kick that is. Double meaning isn't implied here. Chikara doesn't roll that way.

Lazy or detailed review impending: watched The Tokyo Summit for the first time today and my stars, it's a grand affair. I was super excited to see Jacobs vs Nigel, despite some low reviews from some posts on here, and man oh man did it ever trump my expectations. It was even better than I could have hoped. Not sure why it was underrated. Yet, that's the story of what I've been blabbering about for the past few weeks. Jimmy Jacobs is so, so friggin brilliant.


----------



## Platt

New ROH release












> The funny man, the man who has given us so many Good Times and Great Memories, he is Colt Cabana and this is a chronicle of his journey in Ring of Honor. Whether it be standing alongside CM Punk & Ace Steel as a Second City Saint, or running solo in pursuit of championship success, Cabana has proven himself a master of the art of pro wrestling.
> 
> He can brawl, he can grapple, he can go hold-for-hold with Nigel McGuinness or punch-for-punch with Homicide, Cabana has prided himself on adapting to his opponents and this 2-Disc DVD set is a showcase of his ability. Through 16 complete matches, not to mention several "Good Times, Great Memories" segments, this collection features Colt facing the likes of Samoa Joe, Low Ki, Austin Aries, and more as he shows just why he is Chicago's Favorite Son!
> 
> 
> Disc 1
> 1. Colt Cabana vs. CM Punk...Night of the Butcher 12/7/02
> 2. Colt Cabana & Raven vs. CM Punk & Ace Steel...Night of the Champions 3/22/03
> 3. Colt Cabana & CM Punk vs. The Briscoes (ROH Tag Title Match)....Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04
> 4. Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title Match)...Death Before Dishonor II, Pt. 2 7/24/04
> 5. Closing minute and post match of Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries...Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04
> 
> 6. Good Times, Great Memories with Bobby Heenan...All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04
> 7. Jim Cornette- Bobby Heenan Great Managerial Debate and Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs with Bobby Heenan vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong w/ Jim Cornette...All Star Extravangaza II 12/4/04
> 8. Final 5 minutes of Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match)…It All Begins 1/15/05
> 9. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Steel Cage Match)...3rd Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1 2/19/05
> 10. Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness...3rd Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2 2/25/05
> 11. Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Pure Title Match)...Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05
> 12. Colt Cabana vs. CM Punk (2/3 Falls)...Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05
> 
> Disc 2
> 13. Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness (Soccer Riot Match)...Night of the Grudges II 8/20/05
> 14. Good Times, Great Memories with Homicide...Dragon Gate Invasion 8/27/05
> 15. Colt Cabana vs. James Gibson (ROH World Title Match)...Dragon Gate Invasion 8/27/05
> 16. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide...Glory by Honor VI 9/17/05
> 17. Colt Cabana vs. Low Ki...Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05
> 18. Post-match of Colt Cabana vs. B-Boy...This Means War 10/29/05
> 19. Colt Cabana-Homicide brawl...Vendetta 11/5/05
> 20. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide...A Night of Tribute 11/19/05
> 21. Aftermath of Steve Corino vs. Alex Shelley...Final Battle 2005 12/17/05
> 22. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide (Ghetto Street Fight)...4th Anniversary Show 2/25/06
> 23. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide (Chicago Street Fight)...Better Than Our Best 4/1/06
> 
> 
> 
> DVD Bonus: Good Times, Great Memories:
> 
> - with Julius Smokes- Glory By Honor 2 9/20/03
> 
> - with Ace Steel- Battle Lines Are Drawn 1/10/04
> 
> - with Dusty Rhodes- Second Anniversary Show 2/14/04
> 
> - with Ace Steel- World Title Classic 6/12/04


and Colts response on Twitter :lmao



> I in NO WAY SUPPORT ROH putting out a DVD about me. They fired me bc they said "FUNNY DON'T EQUALS MONEY", support at http://COLTMERCH.com


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

Colt will forever be the man. Knew he wouldn't be thrilled about the ROH leeching.


----------



## Corey

Still waiting on the Pure Title comp... Hoping ROH just doesn't erase it from their history completely. Not to mention James Gibson: 2005 MVP. That NEEDS to be made.



HayleySabin said:


> Lazy or detailed review impending: watched The Tokyo Summit for the first time today and my stars, it's a grand affair. I was super excited to see Jacobs vs Nigel, despite some low reviews from some posts on here, and man oh man did it ever trump my expectations. It was even better than I could have hoped. Not sure why it was underrated. Yet, that's the story of what I've been blabbering about for the past few weeks. Jimmy Jacobs is so, so friggin brilliant.


DETAILED PLEASE!  Ironically enough there's a chance I could have that show on the way. Bought a shit ton of DVDs from erikstans07 on here and some mystery discs will be thrown in and that's one of the options.


----------



## Obfuscation

Pure & Gibson sets would be 

I'll pump one out later. No doubt. I have to binge on the main event. It must be reveled.

Punk: The Final Chapter & Unforgettable came this week too. I'll get on those hopefully soon. (2013 shows really do need to stop being neglected by myself)

Opinion time - Best shows of the bunch(?):

The Bitter End
Survival Of The Fittest '07
Motor City Madness '09
Proving Ground '09 Night One
Proving Ground '09 Night Two
Insanity Unleashed
A Cut Above
The Homecoming II
Contention

All are five dollars on Highspots for this month. I'd be a fool not to pick some up. At least two. Considering I'm totally nabbing Northern Navigation for ten bucks off the same site.


----------



## -Mystery-

None of those shows are great, but Cut Above is probably the best of the bunch so get that for sure. I don't know about a second pick, but definitely not Insanity Unleashed or Bitter End. Stay away from those 2 for sure.

When in doubt, just buy the show with the best Danielson match.


----------



## Obfuscation

That would have to be Proving Ground '09 Night Two - Danielson vs Generico. Show was temping to own just for that match as it is.

Insanity Unleashed being on the bottom tier is too bad. I was kicking it over just for Jacobs vs Delirious. I don't even remember the rest of the card. There is probably a reason for that.


----------



## FITZ

-Mystery- said:


> None of those shows are great, but Cut Above is probably the best of the bunch so get that for sure. I don't know about a second pick, but definitely not Insanity Unleashed or Bitter End. Stay away from those 2 for sure.
> *
> When in doubt, just buy the show with the best Danielson match.*


This is pretty much the main purchasing factor for me when it came to indy wrestling before Danielson was signed.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's the best mentality to have. Danielson is usually the main draw 9/10. Unless he has a stellar match on a underwhelming show & another choice is a strong, consistent show without him. Then it gets a bit tough.


----------



## -Mystery-

Such a special talent he was and still is. One of the few guys that could elevate an indy show from good to great based solely on his match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Absolutely. Not to mention how well he was suited in that role from nearly the outset of his career. Watching Danielson vs Punk from Reborn: Stage One is a prime example of this. Punk wasn't too stellar in it. He was fairly average compared to his normal work. Danielson, on the other hand, looked about as good as he always had & does today. It's nuts the talent he holds within himself. To be from nine years ago and not look as if he is any different - only BETTER overall with more tenure behind him - is truly an amazing feat.


----------



## Lane

MAY 11. CZW. TRACEY SMOTHERS. IPPV. SOMEBODYS GONNA DIE.


----------



## ddog121

I got PWG Seven, PWG Eight, PWG Death to All But Metal, PWG DDT 4 2011, and DGUSA Open the Ultimate Gate for $25. Stoked.


----------



## Corey

Yeah, anyone who wants to stock up on some PWG needs to definitely check out the Highspots sale. 

I ordered EVOLVE 13 (_Cody, check out that card. Looks to have a match you'd be highly interested in. (Y) )_ & PWG Card Subject To Change III. Roddy/Mack & Claudio/Ryan were so damn good.


----------



## Obfuscation

*ROH The Tokyo Summit​*
1) Austin Aries vs Tyler Black ~ ****3/4*


2) Eddie Edwards vs Kazushi Miyamoto ~ ****


3) El Generico vs Taiji Ishimori ~ ****3/4*


4) Takeshi Morishima & Davey Richards vs Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe ~ ****1/4*


5) *GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Yoshinobu Kanemaru(c) vs Bryan Danielson ~ ******


6) KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima ~ *****1/4*


7) Roderick Strong vs Kensuke Sasaki ~ *****


8) *ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness(c) vs Jimmy Jacobs ~ *****1/4*​

~ Black vs Aries was a hyper-aggressive sprint. Those two always worth very well with one another. Match was worked in standard ROH format. Fans in Japan were a bit unsure at how to react to it. Which was expected. Hot match with a silent audience. It was different. Certainly for ROH at the time. Who were known for their rabid crowds. Culture shock came into full effect here. Always neat to see the vast differences of the crowds from American to Japan.

~ Eddie & Miyamoto worked another sprint, only done in a more Puro based fashion. Fans connected with it better and became lively for the rest of the night. No complaints here. Short and sweet is next to all you can say about it. Five minutes of connecting strikes. I liked it. I really, really like Edwards. It was always like at first, but now I'm fully digging the guy. Only one man's opinion of course. Larry Sweeney being here made things even sweeter. <3 Sweeney.

~ Ok, the term "sprint" is going to be exhausted in this review b/c most matches were worked under a super quick format. Which made for quite the slew of matches mind you. Consistency on this show was stellar. SPEAKING of stellar, man oh man was Generico vs Ishimori ever that. One or two moves were quite as connected in the most prettiest of fashions, yet that is neither here nor there. Match was great. Their chemistry has always been on point. Unsure to which match between the two I like more - this or their bout from wXw in '09. Generico is the flat out best & proves it once again here. Ishimori is grand. Always been attracted to his work in the ring. Brisk action & likes to be innovated. Dig it. 100%. Hell of a match. These two put on a show.

~ Oh look, another quick paced match. No way! Good tag action here. Which I did come to expect. Even from the makeshift duo of Davey & Morishima. Only complaint I had here was the lack of Morishima. I didn't get enough of him. I was left wanting more. Eh, marking perhaps. I do love the guy. He adds such a wonderful dynamic while working vs many opponents - especially smaller ones from America. Good match with a surprising result.

~ Danielson competing for a championship he was dying to win and has a tremendous amount of respect for. Need I say more? Honestly, I don't have much else to add here. It's just about as obvious as...the sky is blue, you know? Wonderful counters, brilliant selling by both _(especially Danielson on the neck)_ The whole shebang. One hell of a wrestling match. Both men should be proud.

~ HOLY CRAP. Talk about a sprint. How about one that lasts...well awhile. I know this is from many years ago, but I throttled back on the spoiler in case someone doesn't know. The effort put forth by all four men was tremendous. Absolutely tremendous. Not a dull moment _(not even at the 17 minute mark when the headlock weardown came into play for a brief segment)_ I mean wow. The cardio of the workers is astounding. To push that hard for so long demands appreciation. As does the match being on a semi-linear basis despite being great all on its own does too. Kicks, strikes, competitive tag team warfare is all found here. A dream tag match indeed. Lived up to what it should have been and more. Perhaps someone out there didn't enjoy this as much as myself, I could understand it. My hat is off to their work. :clap

~ Speaking of linear matches, Sasaki vs Strong is what you expected it to be. A good length bout of manly moments until one of them finally fell. Much like the Sasaki vs Claudio match from Glory By Honor, it was simple and fun to watch. Isn't an amazing match you should go out of your way to witness, but it more than fits on a show in the realm of consistency. Good stuff.

~ Nigel vs Jacobs was the MOTN. Hands down. Of all the tremendous efforts given, none got a bigger rise out of me than what was put forth by these two. Interesting note: Nigel was working as a face in this match. His respect from NOAH translated with the fans & he wasn't about to work heel like he had been doing since February. Jimmy was too strong of a heel to even go against with this crowd. Made all the sense in the world to work face. Smart move. Jacobs character work is...ahhhhhhh on a whole different level than most. I'm running out of adjectives to use when putting the man over. It's getting to the point of where it is too much. I'm not surprised by it, but my stars does he ever find a way to top himself from what I was expecting. The intricacies, the nuances, the talent. Off the page. Slew of moments during the match, by both, it took an interesting turn. From the use of the ramp entrance, to making the most of a small distance from ring to barricade to toss in some brutal spots. All of it was great. Without thinking it's one of my favorite championship defenses from Nigel. Top five off the top of my head. Along with vs Black I, vs Generico I, & the few vs Danielson. A Steen match may or may not pop up, but this is fabulous. Watch it. Love it. Embrace the talent of both men. It's so much more than a well wrestled match at points. It's a tremendously worked match. That's where it lies in its greatness.


----------



## Corey

MY GOD I need to get that show... That tag match looks like insanity.


----------



## sharkboy22

Is anybody else here impressed with Tommy End? The guy has a look. Just needs to get in better shape and I can easily see WWE picking him up.


----------



## Obfuscation

It was. You'll get exhausted just watching it. If you weren't marking out during the entire time. Was the case for me. 

EVOLVE 13 you say? Somehow I knew it was going to be the Generico vs Callihan match. :mark:


----------



## Chismo

*Best of the Best 12*


1.	*Round 1*: Jonathan Gresham vs. Caleb Konley vs. Biff Busick

_Nothing bad really, it was just… _:StephenA

*1/2


2.	*Round 1*: Alex Reynolds vs. Shane Hollister vs. Tommy End

_Good match, Tommy End was awesome as expected, but so were Reynolds and Hollister, tbh. They should book Reynolds more often, he’s a really fine heel, and much easier to watch now, because he was just a bland babyface in EVOLVE._

***


3.	*Round 1*: Rich Swann vs. Shane Strickland vs. Alex Colon

_Just a great, nonstop action from these guys, plus Colon won, and that matters._

***1/2


4.	*Round 1*: AR Fox vs. Uhaa Nation vs. Andrew Everett (fka Chiva Kid)

_While this match displayed buckets of amazing athleticism from the competitors, there were also few terribly contrived spots, and the timing was bad on few occasions. Chiva Kid’s double-triple backflip moonsault, or whatever the fuck, is a fucking sick and ridiculous finisher._

*1/2


5.	FANS BRING THE WEAPONS: Ron Mathis vs. Rory Mondo

_Short ‘n’ sweet asskcking, and the finish was fucking sick, on every level possible._

***1/4


6.	DJ Hyde vs. Michael Dante

_Pointless and useless._

*1/2


7.	*Semi-Finals*: Jonathan Gresham vs. Alex Colon

_Solid stuff from two small wrestlers, I really liked the first, mat based half._

**1/2


8.	*Semi-Finals*: Tommy End vs. AR Fox

_Good match with hard-hitting End trying to ground the high-flyer Fox, but one slow setup damaged his chances eventually._

***


9.	Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan

_Nothing mindblowing, but there was still enough material for a very good match, both guys worked well in the character department, particularly Cole, such a great douchebag heel he is. But sad thing is, this really felt like one of Sami’s last matches in CZW._

***3/4


10.	*Finals*: Alex Colon vs. AR Fox

_Decent final match where Colon had to carry Fox’s ass to a solid piece of work. I mean, I’m usually a big Fox apologetic, but his selling was unforgivingly bad here. I was legit surprised when Colon won, really didn’t see that coming, which made for a really exciting finishing stretch. The post-match heat was tremendous._

**3/4


Fine show overall, with ups and downs. Few good matches, but the crowd was mostly bad.​


----------



## DOPA

Wow, HayleySabin with a really positive review of ROH. I'm shocked 

Yeah...nothing is convincing me to check out any CZW so far this year. Not downloading a whole show just for one match.


----------



## Rah

To be fair, if you note the stars in the matches he liked and then in the average matches, yeaah. Not even Hayley could hate on that.


----------



## geraldinhio

According to PWG's twitter the expected release for ASW is April 30th. I would of caved if I tried to went unspoiled.

[edit] Did Lance Archer and Chris Masters have a match in TCW recently?


----------



## Even Flow

Just ordered the Shimmer 49-52 DVD's :mark:


----------



## Rah

Probably the hardest thing I've done within wrestling (noting how excited I am for the show) but I'm still unspoiled.


----------



## KingCrash

> Did Lance Archer and Chris Masters have a match in TCW recently?


I think that match just happened on Saturday iirc. And let's see Hayley review a 2013 ROH show with that much enthusiasm. Then we'll talk.

*Dragon Gate USA - Mercury Rising 2013 iPPV*


Tony Nese vs. Fire Ant - **1/4

*Grudge Match*
Caleb Konley vs. Scott Reed - *1/2

The Super Smash Brothers (Players Uno & Dos) vs. D.U.F. (Sami Callihan & Arik Cannon) - **3/4

Brian Kendrick vs. Chuck Taylor - **1/4

*High-Flying FRAY - Ladders Are Legal*
Matt Jackson vs. Nick Jackson vs. Christina Von Eerie vs. Uhaa Nation vs. Façade vs. Samuray Del Sol vs. A.R. Fox - ***

Jon Davis vs. Orange Cassidy - *

*Winner Who Picks Up The Fall Gets Title Shot at any DGUSA/EVOLVE Title*
CIMA, EITA & Tomahawk TT vs. Johnny Gargano, Ricochet & Rich Swann - ***3/4

SHINGO vs. Akira Tozawa - ****1/4

Middle show of the WrestleCon tripleshot by Gabe Inc.. SSB/D.U.F. match had to end early because of a possible Uno injury but the two main events delivered. Bucks being the greatest dickheads in the world and Uhaa being a beast made the ladder match, everything else completely underwhelmed (and still no one cares about Jon Davis at all).


*ROH - War*


Michael Elgin vs. Adam Page - ***

QT Marshall vs. Darren Dean - N/A

Mike Mondo & Grizzly Redwood vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Jimmy Rave - **1/4

BJ Whitmer vs. Rhett Titus - **1/4

Cedric Alexander & Caprice Coleman vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) - ***1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
reDRagon (Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish) vs. Alabama Attitude (Mike Posey & Corey Hollis) - **1/4

*Proving Ground*
Matt Taven vs. Roderick Strong vs. ACH vs. Jay Lethal - **1/2

*ROH World Title*
Kevin Steen vs. Mark Briscoe - ***1/4

Overall a third-tier house show dvd. Page/Elgin was a good solid opener followed by pretty tedious SCUM/ROH interaction and a tag which saw Alexander look great. Then a tag title match much like Tadarius Thomas/Steen a bit ago, a four-way where the botches killed the momentum and a solid if unspectacular main event.​


----------



## seabs

*Archer AGAINST Masters? Holy fuck. Please tell me it was taped for their youtube show.*


----------



## Obfuscation

I liked Supercard of Honor VII guys :hayley3

I'll always love ROH. But if a show is mediocre in my view, I'll let it be known. Very rarely did it happen for me around 2005 - 2008 though. Quite possibly my favorite time in all of wrestling outside of the late 80's - early 90's.

Masters vs Archer. WHERE CAN I SEE THIS? :mark:


----------



## Lane

Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> *Archer AGAINST Masters? Holy fuck. Please tell me it was taped for their youtube show.*


 It will be on the show. It was for the title which Hoyt holds. Match was awesome btw. Hoyt was able to hit a move I thought would of ended terribly but went off perfectly.


----------



## obby

How long has it been since Davey Richards wrestled for PWG? He never seems to appear for them anymore.


----------



## Corey

obby said:


> How long has it been since Davey Richards wrestled for PWG? He never seems to appear for them anymore.


Last October at Failure To Communicate he worked against Sami Callihan. In all fairness there's only been 4 shows since then, but yeah, hasn't been on any.


----------



## obby

Ah, way earlier ago then I thought. Reading his wikipedia article, the last date they mentioned him working on was in 2011


----------



## Corey

Haha, probably his World Title match with Steen.


----------



## Obfuscation

Davey has been sporadic ever since he abruptly dropped his championship leading to it becoming vacant. idk the details behind it but it's seen his activity dwindled to its lowest state since appearing with the promotion all the way back in 2005.

or it feels this way to me. I'd go check their website for exact details, only I'm still avoiding ASW spoilers.


----------



## obby

PWG website doesn't spoil anything unless you go to the actual order page of the DVD, it's well designed in that aspect.


----------



## Obfuscation

Please don't tell me you vaguely referred to the fact that the champions shown on the home page aren't changed aka spoiled the World Championship result from the shows.

you can't tell me either way so dammit. Now I'm going to assume I've been spoiled.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

My memory is a bit hazy, which speaks poorly for me since I only saw the shoot like 2-3 days ago, but from what I got from the Davey/Steen shoot DVD was that Davey was (maybe still is) burnt on wrestling and just started to take less bookings. Steen put over PWG as the best wrestling company and told Davey that he should come back to PWG in order to have fun and loosen up. Davey said he might do that.


----------



## Obfuscation

As long as Davey doesn't try and do forced comedy again, I won't mind. PWG is a haven for bringing out better performances via the lighthearted, have fun approach. Worked near wonders for Michael Elgin, in my opinion. I prefer his work in PWG over what he does in ROH. As unusual as it may sound.


----------



## obby

HayleySabin said:


> Please don't tell me you vaguely referred to the fact that the champions shown on the home page aren't changed aka spoiled the World Championship result from the shows.
> 
> you can't tell me either way so dammit. Now I'm going to assume I've been spoiled.


I thought they didn't update that until the DVD came out. I haven't been on the website since before ASW, though, so no need to worry.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Steen actually wants Davey to be a bit comedic. He reference that time Davey had someone tied up (I think) Naomichi Marufuji in a tree of woe, ran like he was going to hit a drop kick, and instead tapped Marufuji in the nuts and did a little dance.


----------



## KingCrash

Davey as either a complete dickhead or guy who gets the joke is fine in PWG. I think my favorite PWG match with Davey is him vs. Steen at Kurt RussellMania where he was loose instead of the "Grrrrr, Kill" guy and it was great because it was the perfect combo of comedy and technical wrestling.

Also in another interview I think Davey once again said that this was his last year in wrestling and he was going to retire after Final Battle.


----------



## Obfuscation

obby said:


> I thought they didn't update that until the DVD came out. I haven't been on the website since before ASW, though, so no need to worry.


:hb



KingCrash said:


> Davey as either a complete dickhead or guy who gets the joke is fine in PWG. I think my favorite PWG match with Davey is him vs. Steen at Kurt RussellMania where he was loose instead of the "Grrrrr, Kill" guy and it was great because it was the perfect combo of comedy and technical wrestling.
> 
> Also in another interview I think Davey once again said that this was his last year in wrestling and he was going to retire after Final Battle.


I've always preferred Davey as a dickhead heel. From PWG to NRC days. That's when I was really into him. Even post NRC his dickhead stuff has gotten a rise out of me much more than MMA/uber intense Davey has.

Hasn't he been claiming to be on the outs of the biz for a few years now, yet still works shows after another passes? I'll take it word, but I won't hold my breath. Wrestling & retirement doesn't mix.


----------



## Mon Joxley

What the fuck? Since when did the IWC start frothing over Lance Hoyt and Chris Masters? Have they become awesome since getting their WWE pink slips?


----------



## Obfuscation

More like they've always been awesome.

_*waits for JoeRulz to pop up*_

:side:


----------



## Mon Joxley

I've always been a fan of Hoyt since his TNA days but I always thought the internet hated him, goes double for Chris Masters.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dunno. Can't say I pay attention to such topics. I've been a fan since I saw both. Their growth into the talents they are today is fantastic.


----------



## Chismo

If 1,000 people from WF started pimping Chris Masters and his ****1/2+ workrate "masterpieces of dem psychology", I still won't watch. I refuse to witness that boring drone doing whatever he's doing.

LancE Hoyt, on the other side, is awesome.


----------



## duttanized

Masters became liked after he came back to the WWE the second time off of the juice tbh. Also, the Davey/Steen shoot was awesome, can't wait to pick up the Kevin Steen Show. Sounds to me like Davey could give less of a shit about ROH at this point and that tour he didn't get with NJPW was the last straw before he really got burnt out.


----------



## Obfuscation

Regardless of the talent I usually like to watch a match that was pimped. No matter if my opinion on it would be around what I expected. I'm always open to see something good even if it had a worker I don't normally enjoy.


----------



## duttanized

Does anyone else feel like Kyle O'Reilly is really starting to find another gear in the past few months? That match with Callihan in the preview looks mighty impressive tbh.


----------



## EmbassyForever

duttanized said:


> Does anyone else feel like Kyle O'Reilly is really starting to find another gear in the past few months? That match with Callihan in the preview looks mighty impressive tbh.


Yeah he's been pretty great since he turned heel in ROH. Improved in every aspect. His tag team with Fish is brilliant, after Cole is leaving the indies it's a must for PWG to bring Fish to team-up with O'Reilly.


----------



## Rah

duttanized said:


> Does anyone else feel like Kyle O'Reilly is really starting to find another gear in the past few months? That match with Callihan in the preview looks mighty impressive tbh.


I just know the word preview can only relate to PWG's ASW. AH FUCK IT. Spoilered.


----------



## Lane

You guys should really get on Masters vs Hoyt when its on youtube. I was there and the match was good shit. Hoyt is so fucking great at heeling.


----------



## seabs

*Someone needs to send me a link to it as soon as it's up so I can watch it like 4 months later.*


----------



## Groovemachine

According to 411mania, Sami Callihan is going through his final medical testing for WWE. I'm guessing he doesn't have long left on the indies, anyone know what his last booked appearance is as of now?

Still not sold on the guy, but I feel he could be a lot more tolerable in WWE if they tone him down a bit. No idea what kind of gimmick they'd go for though.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

^ depending on where Ambrose is I can see them putting the two of them back together. Or give him a Rudy complex gimmick. Smaller guy against most of the top guys, but has the heart and intensity to keep pushing cause them to break under his constant pressure. Finishing them with the stretch muffler. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Groovemachine said:


> According to 411mania, Sami Callihan is going through his final medical testing for WWE. I'm guessing he doesn't have long left on the indies, anyone know what his last booked appearance is as of now?
> 
> Still not sold on the guy, but I feel he could be a lot more tolerable in WWE if they tone him down a bit. No idea what kind of gimmick they'd go for though.


May 11 vs DJ Hyde


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Fuck DJ, Cole vs Sami should have been his send off.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

It should be but Sami will pull a great match out of DJ like he did last year and the whole story is DJ has been saying he knowns Samis secret which has caused Sami to storm off and have DJ's mic cut.


----------



## Rah

Callihan/Hyde will be fine.


----------



## Concrete

Gonna do a little shilling for my more local promotion 2CW. They have a pretty stacked show for their Living on the Edge 8, Night 2 FREE iPPV. Costs you nothing to watch live. Show goes on at 8PM EST. right here http://www.livesportsvideo.com/2cw. Here is the card:

MAIN EVENT: FOR THE 2CW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP: 
Kevin Steen, 2CW Heavyweight Champion VS. John Morrison (Hennigan), Challenger

MAIN EVENT 2: SPECIAL ATTRACTION 
Matt Hardy VS. Sami Callihan

NO HOLDS BARRED 
Spike Dudley VS. MASADA

STAIRWAY TO HELL: GUEST REFEREE: JAY FREDDIE 
"Juggernaut" Jason Axe VS. Isys Ephex

Colt "Boom Boom" Cabana VS. "Slyck" Wagner Brown

MIXED TAG ACTION! 
Jimmy Jacobs & Christina Von Eerie VS. Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb

Colin Delaney VS. Dalton Castle

Pun & Graham's Tag Team Title Challenge 
Features: Pun & Graham, 2CW Tag Team Champions, CK(Sean Carr & Kage), Planet Fitness ("Muscle" Marcos & Cheech), Electric Dream Machine ("Studly" Steve McKenzie & Loca Vida), & "Supercop" Dick Justice, Peter D. Order & Eric M Timmins (EMT)

Will Terry Funk accept Kevin Steen's Challenge for May 17th In Amsterdam, NY at the Pro Wrestling Hall of Fame Show ? 

If any of this interests you watch. The only thing it'll be using is your time. Hopefully you'll find it was at least worth that. Well shilling for this show is done...for now.


----------



## Rah

Great gesture by 2CW. Too bad about the difference in time zones or I'd watch this.


----------



## Corey

Damn, stacked card for sure on that 2CW show. By chance do you know if we can still watch it free after Saturday night? I ask because I work that night and I wouldn't be able to tune in until 9:30-10ish.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Jacobs and Von Eerie* ? :mark:

Von Erich in SCUM could've been pretty awesome


----------



## Lane

EmbassyForever said:


> Jacobs and Von Erich? :mark:
> 
> Von Erich in SCUM could've been pretty awesome


20 bucks says the dead guy no shows.


----------



## Corey

:lmao

I'd take that bet!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

enlightenedone9 said:


> MAIN EVENT 2: SPECIAL ATTRACTION
> Matt Hardy VS. Sami Callihan
> 
> NO HOLDS BARRED
> Spike Dudley VS. MASADA


Haven't seen Matt wrestle for a while. How is he nowadays? Any good? I reckon Sami could get a good match out of him.

In other news, crowd in attendance is gonna witness a murder when Masada takes on Spike Dudley. I'm intrigued to see this match. Nothing like seeing Spike getting tossed around by the Ultraviolent Beast himself in a NHB match no less.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Haven't seen Matt wrestle for a while. How is he nowadays? Any good? I reckon Sami could get a good match out of him.
> 
> In other news, crowd in attendance is gonna witness a murder when Masada takes on Spike Dudley. I'm intrigued to see this match. Nothing like seeing Spike getting tossed around by the Ultraviolent Beast himself in a NHB match no less.


Can't wait for that too. My ride bailed so no ring warriors glad i have this to watch still. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## geraldinhio

On the topic of Sami signing, most probably know I'm not Sami's biggest fan but I think he could turn into a fantastic worker. The tools are there, similar to an Ambrose and Rollins and the toned down WWE style will do wonders for him. I wish him the best of luck. My God the Indys are losing so much talent recently, I know its not new. More so if the rumors s surrounding Cole signing are true too and if the Bucks are returning to TNA. It just seems the talent isn't really there anymore.


----------



## DOPA

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Haven't seen Matt wrestle for a while. How is he nowadays? Any good? I reckon Sami could get a good match out of him.


He's good psychology wise but he is still out of shape and sluggish in a lot of his matches these days. Not a fan.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

geraldinhio said:


> On the topic of Sami signing, most probably know I'm not Sami's biggest fan but I think he could turn into a fantastic worker. The tools are there, similar to an Ambrose and Rollins and the toned down WWE style will do wonders for him. I wish him the best of luck. My God the Indys are losing so much talent recently, I know its not new. More so if the rumors s surrounding Cole signing are true too and if the Bucks are returning to TNA. It just seems the talent isn't really there anymore.


But it could also mean a resurgence in WWE and bring TNA to another level. Kind of like when WCW and WWF snagged all the top territory talent but it produced the best product on the largest scale. Their are plenty of guys still around and guys training waiting to make their mark. I just hope this means another boom period for wrestling.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## geraldinhio

Pappa Bacon said:


> But it could also mean a resurgence in WWE and bring TNA to another level. Kind of like when WCW and WWF snagged all the top territory talent but it produced the best product on the largest scale. Their are plenty of guys still around and guys training waiting to make their mark. I just hope this means another boom period for wrestling.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I wouldn't say another boom period by any means. Wrestling's glory days are over no matter what talent they have or could get. It's mma's time and will be for quite some time. I'm not complaining though. Seeing guys like Punk, Aries, Claudio etc on a weekly basis has me happy enough and I don't care what the ratings are like and if the period is booming. If they help gain more interest than it's a win, win.


----------



## seabs

*WWE have the talent. They have had for a while now. That's not the issue. The issue is booking them right. Plus there's a ton of external factors that cause the wrestling industry to just not be attractive to a mainstream audience. Signing a couple of Indy guys isn't gonna cause a resurgence. It might make NXT really fucking awesome though.*


----------



## Concrete

On the topic of whether it will be free afterwards, that I do not know. I'm not thinking it will be though. So you may still try and watch the last hour or two of the show if you can. 

Masada vs. Spike may be my pick for match of the night. Spike is going to take some complete and utter NUTTY bumps in that one. 

Hardy is decent these days. Sami is almost a lock for a good match though so I've got a good feeling about it. I know they've faced before in NEW but I haven't seen that match so I can't really say off of precedent how this will probably end up quality wise.

Jacobs and Von Eerie were a replacement team for Colin Delaney and Rachel Summerlyn since Summerlyn couldn't wrestle. More than suitable replacement.


----------



## sXeMope

Mixed feelings on Sami signing. As always, it's really cool to see him go full circle. I liked him back when nobody would give him shit because he was a deathmatch guy, now he's signed with the #1 organization in the world.

While I'll certainly miss him on the indies, I'm excited to see what he can bring to WWE. I hope they don't tone him down and make him lose that intensity. He has been amazing on the indies recently, and as much as I don't want to see him go, there really isn't anything left for him to do. Fuck DJ though for putting himself into the situation again. I'm sure in the future we'll hear stories from the boys about how Sami/Cole was supposed to be his last match, but DJ decided to inject himself.


----------



## FITZ

Lane said:


> It should be but Sami will pull a great match out of DJ like he did last year and the whole story is DJ has been saying he knowns Samis secret which has caused Sami to storm off and have DJ's mic cut.


Yeah the storyline actually has been pretty interesting. I mean it was pretty obvious right away what the big secret was but at least they're taking a different approach to a guy signing with WWE.

I'll make sure to be at the show. 

Also that show where Steen is challenging Terry Funk is 45 minutes from my house in New York. Unfortunately it's my graduation weekend and I won't be around. As awesome as it sounds I don't think skipping my best friend's graduation party to see Steen wrestle Terry Funk is appropriate.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sami Callihan is finally picked up by WWE? Mixed emotions are plentiful within me right now. Much like with Generico & Tyler Black leaving. Gonna love seeing him on TV whenever he pops up, but boy oh boy lets hope he can be used within some solid potential. Unsure how I feel about this right now, tbhayley. :hayley2

At this rate I'll have nobody I love left on the indie scene. K, not true. WWE keeps nabbing up all my favorites though.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

geraldinhio said:


> On the topic of Sami signing, most probably know I'm not Sami's biggest fan but I think he could turn into a fantastic worker. The tools are there, similar to an Ambrose and Rollins and the toned down WWE style will do wonders for him. I wish him the best of luck. My God the Indys are losing so much talent recently, I know its not new. More so if the rumors s surrounding Cole signing are true too and if the Bucks are returning to TNA. It just seems the talent isn't really there anymore.


Indies are full of young up'n'coming talent waiting to get discovered. WWE and TNA signing the "big dogs" gives them a better chance to prove themselves and make stars out of themselves. 



Crusade said:


> He's good psychology wise but he is still out of shape and sluggish in a lot of his matches these days. Not a fan.


Hmph. Guess I'll watch it anyways, but only because I wanna see Sami beat his ass. 



sXeMope said:


> While I'll certainly miss him on the indies, I'm excited to see what he can bring to WWE. I hope they don't tone him down and make him lose that intensity. He has been amazing on the indies recently, and as much as I don't want to see him go, there really isn't anything left for him to do. Fuck DJ though for putting himself into the situation again. I'm sure in the future we'll hear stories from the boys about how Sami/Cole was supposed to be his last match, but DJ decided to inject himself.


Pretty much sums up my feelings. DJ should stop trying to be the mega-heel and injecting himself onto every storyline.


----------



## duttanized

HayleySabin said:


> Sami Callihan is finally picked up by WWE? Mixed emotions are plentiful within me right now. Much like with Generico & Tyler Black leaving. Gonna love seeing him on TV whenever he pops up, but boy oh boy lets hope he can be used within some solid potential. Unsure how I feel about this right now, tbhayley. :hayley2
> 
> At this rate I'll have nobody I love left on the indie scene. K, not true. WWE keeps nabbing up all my favorites though.


There'll be more pickups, WWE just opened that gigantic facility in Orlando after all.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Showdown in the Sun: Day 1

**Proving Ground Match
*The Briscoes vs. TMDK (Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls) - ** 1/2

Adam Cole vs. Adam Pearce - **

*Tornado Match
*The Young Bucks vs. The All Night Express - ** 3/4

*ROH Television Title
*Jay Lethal (c) vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***

Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander - **

Lance Storm vs. Mike Bennett - *** 1/4

*Last Man Standing
*Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - *** 3/4

*ROH World Title - Elimination Match
*Davey Richards (c) vs. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards - ***


*Overall: 7/10

*- This is gonna be one of my shorter reviews, cause quite frankly the product ROH offers us these days doesn't give you much to talk about. Opener was fine, Australian guys impressed me with a couple double teams, but the bigger guy had some seriously weak looking chops. Tornado match was fun despite some early sloppiness. Loved the dual 450s. Lethal/O'Reilly was on its way to being a quality matchup, but then it just ended with two moves from Lethal. Besides the lack of heat & the actual TV belt, it was still a pretty good match though. Don't care for either WGTT or C&C, so I had zero interest in their match. I can't really say anything for Storm/Bennett other than "it was good." Good match, good showing from old man Storm, good nearfall with the Bossman slam from the top rope. Good.

- Here's the selling point of the show, Steen vs. Generico. Steen's music hits and it's like I'm watching a completely different show. Character people, CHARACTER. Really really fun match but it's nowhere near the level of their other major affairs. The overall "violence" portrayed was on PG levels (besides the middle fingers of course) & that just does not suit these two guys. I thought the match was about to get seriously great when they started doing the offensive flurry sequence from Generico where he's about to hit the brainbuster, but then they had to reset and do some weird counters and it was really awkward. The Jacobs interference seriously ruined everything for me & I didn't like how much they tried to force the symbolism in the chair shot. That's not something you can force, guys. Either way it's a super fun match but I HATED the ending and their 3-4 big matches prior to this are much much better.

- Ok so the first like 10 minutes of the main event totally suck. Loaded with stupid ass strike exchanges and fighting spirit moments, but down the stretch they got away from it and put together some good sequences & fancy submissions. Ultimately though these 3 have faced off 36 other times & it just feels like a filler defense with a flat ending.​


----------



## Mon Joxley

geraldinhio said:


> On the topic of Sami signing, most probably know I'm not Sami's biggest fan but I think he could turn into a fantastic worker. The tools are there, similar to an Ambrose and Rollins and the toned down WWE style will do wonders for him. I wish him the best of luck. My God the Indys are losing so much talent recently, I know its not new. More so if the rumors s surrounding Cole signing are true too and if the Bucks are returning to TNA. It just seems the talent isn't really there anymore.


There will always be talent on the indie scene. I've noticed whenever one of the big golden boys/internet darlings gets signed by WWE or TNA, there's always someone waiting in the wings to take their place.


----------



## Obfuscation

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Haven't seen Matt wrestle for a while. How is he nowadays? Any good? I reckon Sami could get a good match out of him.


Awesome. Has brought the goods more times than not since being back.

Generico vs Steen Last Man Standing was quality the last time I watched it. For star purposes - **** - imo. Jimmy interactions didn't downplay anything for me with the finish. It wasn't "smooth" per say, yeah, nothing I'd deem a total turn off. Usually interference does leave me a tad soured. Honestly this might have been my favorite stip match from their ROH feud.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> Awesome. Has brought the goods more times than not since being back.
> 
> Generico vs Steen Last Man Standing was quality the last time I watched it. For star purposes - **** - imo. Jimmy interactions didn't downplay anything for me with the finish. It wasn't "smooth" per say, yeah, nothing I'd deem a total turn off. Usually interference does leave me a tad soured. Honestly this might have been my favorite stip match from their ROH feud.


Wait, better than the Fight Without Honor? :argh:


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, probably. Seen the FWH more. Each time I watch my opinion on it lowers. Dreadful crowd, occasional moments where it was random spots dictating the pace instead of heated intensity. It isn't as great as it should have been. Seen the two KILL it without a massive grudge or gimmick in the mix. Almost seems to suit them better that way. Not counting the Steen Wolf Ladder match. That was damn near perfect.


----------



## Corey

The BOLA 2011 match is the best of their encounters, imo. **** 3/4 for that classic. Chucked **** 1/2 at the FWH & the Steen Wolf Ladder match.


----------



## Obfuscation

BOLA 2011 finals is epic. Have to claim it as my personal favorite of all their matches. Most underrated has either got to be their PWG debut from Free Admission (Just Kidding) or IWS Violent Valentine '08. GREAT stuff.


----------



## KingCrash

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Pretty much sums up my feelings. DJ should stop trying to be the mega-heel and injecting himself onto every storyline.


I hate to stick up for Hyde but he's about the only guy on the roster that is a lock to get hate. Like TaylorFitz said all the other heels besides Cole get booed because they're terrible when they come out and then it turns into quiet apathy. Hope Colon can hold on to his heat or his BOTB win will be for nothing. 

Also apparently another guy got signed with Callihan and it looks to be either Cole or Mike Bennett.


----------



## duttanized

KingCrash said:


> I hate to stick up for Hyde but he's about the only guy on the roster that is a lock to get hate. Like TaylorFitz said all the other heels besides Cole get booed because they're terrible when they come out and then it turns into quiet apathy. Hope Colon can hold on to his heat or his BOTB win will be for nothing.
> 
> Also apparently another guy got signed with Callihan and it looks to be either Cole or Mike Bennett.


I'll take a bet it's Bennett, Kevin Kelly said Cole would be sticking around at Wrestlecon.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ah nuts. Spoiled again.

Starting to rethink coming on here for months at a time till I watch the shows.


----------



## duttanized

HayleySabin said:


> Ah nuts. Spoiled again.
> 
> Starting to rethink coming on here for months at a time till I watch the shows.


Did I spoil something? If so, I'm sorry. It's just a prediction, nothing set in stone.


----------



## Obfuscation

No, no. It was the BOTB winner being revealed that was the spoiler. :hayley2


----------



## duttanized

HayleySabin said:


> No, no. It was the BOTB winner being revealed that was the spoiler. :hayley2


Oh fair enough.


Has anyone else watched Unscarred: The Life of Nick Mondo documentary? Interesting watch for sure but I feel bad for the guy. He put himself through a lot in his wrestling career.


----------



## Chismo

So, Sami's gone as well? Well, that was obvious, lol, especially with this "Hyde knows his secret" storyline. 

Anyway, another one of my favorites gone up North, eh, fuck it... RIP everyone, but I still have Uhaa Nation, F.I.S.T., Kingston, Steen, Colon, Swann, Ricochet and the Bucks to root for.


----------



## duttanized

I hope Ricochet stops turning down TNA soon if he doesn't get into NJPW.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ricochet being on the current indie promotions he's on or TNA - I'm hoping the former wins in the long run.


----------



## KingCrash

I think the indy promotions win in the end until there's no chance to go to WWE. Can't see Ricochet giving up being in Dragon Gate for TNA knowing how they like to revive and kill the X-Division on whims and him sitting at home doing nothing as a result.



HayleySabin said:


> Ah nuts. Spoiled again.
> 
> Starting to rethink coming on here for months at a time till I watch the shows.


Sorry. Thought you watched it or knew about it since it's readily for download.


----------



## seabs

*Dragon Gate as regular as Ricochet is in Japan is a better deal than X-Division Jobber anyway. *


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> Sorry. Thought you watched it or knew about it since it's readily for download.


Got it downloaded just haven't watched yet. Oh well. The risk of having it spoiled is always here. I take my chances posting as it is.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Didn't Maria just ask and get her release from ROH? If so it looks like Bennett. I would selfishly approve this to see more of Cole on the indy scene but he is so good i would love to see him against Jericho, Punk, Bryan, and other big named guys.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## vanishrap

CZW At Wrestlecon

Alexander James, Drew Gulak, Kimber Lee & Mr. Tofiga vs Biff Busick, Eric Corvis, Nicholas Kaye & Niles Sozio	0.00*
Dustin Rayz & Eric Ryan vs. BLK Jeez & Ruckus	1.50*
Joe Gacy vs. Matt Tremont	1.50*
Colt Cabana vs. Greg Excellent	2.00*
Brian Kendrick vs. Sami Callihan	2.75*
Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger	3.25*
Dave Crist & Jake Crist vs Michael Dante & Tommy End	3.50*
MASADA vs. Jun Kasai	3.75*
AR Fox vs. Chiva Kid vs. Lucky tHURTeen vs. Rich Swann vs. Shane Hollister vs. Shane Strickland	3.75*


----------



## seabs

*It's probably Bennett if there is indeed another Indy guy signing. Heard a lot of respectable people say he looked downsized at SCOH like he was preparing for a wellness test and Maria confirmed they approached her to come back but ended up dropping the original angle. So Bennett signing after his try-out wouldn't be shocking.*


----------



## Corey

Ok so I have so much shit to watch and I have no idea where to start, just got 8 more shows in the mail today. Someone pick a random indy company and year and I'll watch a show from them tonight. Off to work now, be back in 6 and a half hours, get those recs a rollin!


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> I hate to stick up for Hyde but he's about the only guy on the roster that is a lock to get hate. Like TaylorFitz said all the other heels besides Cole get booed because they're terrible when they come out and then it turns into quiet apathy. Hope Colon can hold on to his heat or his BOTB win will be for nothing.
> 
> Also apparently another guy got signed with Callihan and it looks to be either Cole or Mike Bennett.


I see what you mean, but I've always felt DJ gets X-Pac heat. It's not that he's a good heel, it's just that people are legitimately sick of seeing him. Also doesn't help that I've heard several stories in shoot interviews about times DJ came out unscheduled, just to get himself over (After Sami/Cole at BOTB sounds like that situation because like TaylorFitz[I think] said, BOTB was meant to be Sami's night). Just seems like he's trying way too hard to get a reaction, and it's working...just in the wrong way. That's just how I feel though.

Just curious: Anybody see NYWC Psycho Circus 2013? Considering getting it, is it a decent show? Also, how were the PWS Supershows? I had no interest at the time because I don't follow the company, but upon seeing it on RFVideo and looking at the card, it looks pretty good on paper.


----------



## duttanized

I dunno, I'd rather see Ricochet in TNA, he still has a lot to do on the indies but he's really not making a lot by the sounds of it. A short stint deal in TNA would probably get him more exposure and if he felt like returning to the indies it would give him some more leeway in negotiations like it did for Nese. Then again, Gabe doesn't let his guys out of contracts to go to TNA.


----------



## Chismo

Ricochet has wrestled 34 matches in this year thus far. Kenny King (the X Div. champ) worked 16 times. Zema Ion 15, Christian York 13, and Sonjay Dutt 6. Yeah, that's your X Division, that's where money for Ricochet is.


----------



## duttanized

Ricochet made 1500 bucks working his DGUSA tour of England and 16 carat gold tournament with merch included. Doesn't sound like an amazing gig to me.


----------



## KingCrash

But why would he go to a company that had a guy still having to keep his job as a gym teacher and the women's champion work at a kiosk at the mall? Ricochet would get a per-appearance contract so he's be making less then he does now, and really how much more leverage could he get in the indies when he's working for a hot company in Japan and several of the biggest indy companies now?


----------



## Chismo

duttanized said:


> Ricochet made 1500 bucks working his DGUSA tour of England and 16 carat gold tournament with merch included. Doesn't sound like an amazing gig to me.


Actually, he made 1600 bucks from the 16CG only, and it was stolen, and those two gigs (DGUK and wXw) were not even on the same weekend. Check your facts.


----------



## duttanized

You have to remember he's working for Gabe, who's probably not paying him a lot in the first place. TJ's confirmed in the past that the only thing a WWNLive "contract" entails is making yourself unavailable to work for ROH and TNA for nothing in return. The idea that "top" indies pay unsigned talents well is a myth. The only place he might be making money close to what he could make in TNA is in Japan. Even then, he's working for a relatively small company.



JoeRulz said:


> Actually, he made 1600 bucks from the 16CG only, and it was stolen, and those two gigs (DGUK and wXw) were not even on the same weekend. Check your facts.


Fair enough my mistake then. Still not a lot in my mind.


----------



## seabs

*You're talking a 2 weekend of the European market there. I don't get how that really supports your argument that he isn't making much money. Is not all about money anyway. He loves working in Japan for Dragon Gate and gets to work bigger crowds and bigger arenas than TNA will ever draw. If he was just working DGUSA and other US Indies then I could maybe see the argument but he's on a fantastic deal getting so many tours in Japan with a legitimately hot promotion. Not to mention a ton of Indy dates in between tours too. It'd be an easier gig in TNA but I'm not convinced he'd be making a significant amount more there than on his current gig. I don't know what wrestlers get paid and nobody on here does so I won't get sucked into the promotion X pays better than promotion Y debate. He's on a great deal right now not only getting regular dates all year round but getting to work big events in Japan too. There's no reason other than a lighter schedule (which would make no reason for Ricochet) for him to pack it in for a TNA taping every other week working 5 minute matches that don't get promoted well. Maybe later in his career and if TNA promoted the X-Division better but from what I pick up on of Ricochet's personality I really don't think it'd be something he'd go for right now.

Edit: Dragon Gate isn't a small company. They've got a very big, loyal fanbase. 9,500 last year in Kobe World Hall + 3 other PPVs with over 6,000 attendance.*


----------



## duttanized

I still think Ricochet does better financially in TNA. Just my opinion.


----------



## -Mystery-

duttanized said:


> I still think Ricochet does better financially in TNA. Just my opinion.


How do you arrive at this conclusion though? He's gonna be paid by appearance and if I had to take a random stab in the dark, I'd say a talent like Ricochet on a paid by appearance deal would only be getting around $500 per. So not including house shows, which he'd probably get paid less for, he MIGHT make 4 TV appearances a month (possibly more on a PPV or a longer month like May) and I stress the word might. So on a good month he could take home anywhere from $2000-$3000. Again, that's just a complete stab in the dark, but I doubt I'm completely off the mark.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> I see what you mean, but I've always felt DJ gets X-Pac heat. It's not that he's a good heel, it's just that people are legitimately sick of seeing him. *Also doesn't help that I've heard several stories in shoot interviews about times DJ came out unscheduled, just to get himself over* (After Sami/Cole at BOTB sounds like that situation because like TaylorFitz[I think] said, BOTB was meant to be Sami's night). Just seems like he's trying way too hard to get a reaction, and it's working...just in the wrong way. That's just how I feel though.


Yes. His run-in after Masada's TOD win (not sure which one of them) was one of those times as well if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lane

duttanized said:


> Oh fair enough.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else watched Unscarred: The Life of Nick Mondo documentary? Interesting watch for sure but I feel bad for the guy. He put himself through a lot in his wrestling career.


 One of my favorite documentaries. Found a new respect for the guy and admired him for all he put his body through.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Ok so I have so much shit to watch and I have no idea where to start, just got 8 more shows in the mail today. Someone pick a random indy company and year and I'll watch a show from them tonight. Off to work now, be back in 6 and a half hours, get those recs a rollin!


ROH 2008.

or if you bought that EVOLVE show with Generico vs Sami, I pick that. ~!


----------



## Corey

Just as I look and see no one responded, BOOM. Cody with the save. Looks like it's time to pop in Tag Wars 2008, picked that over Battle For Supremacy & Night of the Butcher II.

EVOLVE show is in the mail. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

I _need_ to get all three of those events. 

Tag Wars - MCMG vs AOTF (ahhhhhhh)
Night of the Butcher - Generico vs Black (more AHHHH.)

I've at least seen the latter. It was awesome to no surprise.


----------



## Lane

Everyone should check out Nixon vs Gargano and Alexander from the newest AIW show. Not a MOTY but a great match none the less.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Tag Wars 2008

*Michael Elgin, Michael Nakazawa, & Danny Daniels vs. Pelle Primeau, Ernie Osiris, & Mitch Franklin - ** 3/4

Rhett Titus vs. Silas Young - **

Joey Matthews vs. Jigsaw - *** 1/4

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli - *** 1/2

*Falls Count Anywhere
*Delirious vs. Necro Butcher - ** 3/4

Chris Hero & Brent Albright vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus - ** 1/2

The Briscoes vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi - **** 1/4

The Age of the Fall (Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs) vs. The Motor City Machine Guns - **** 1/2


*Overall: 8.5/10*

- So I'll be honest, I've never cared for ANYONE that's came out of the ROH Wrestling School (sorry Grizz) & I was pretty happy when they occasionally got murdered. This is Michael Elgin via 2008 & he's about 40-50 pounds fatter, yet it suits his style much more because he looked like a straight bruiser here. His extra weight made him seem taller, although that may be due to the height of his opponents.  Either way, surprisingly fun opener that's hilarious seeing Pelle Primeau pin Michael Elgin. WOW

- Silas Young comes out to 'Don't Stop Believin' by Journey. EPIC. That'll win you over with the crowd. "Look at the size of these thighs!" Gotta love Rhettski the Jettski when he had personality. Fun little short match, nothin offensive. Silas wows the fans with his handstand springboard moonsault finisher.

- Joey Matthews is PISSED OFF. I'm not entirely sure why either, but he just decides to beat the living hell out of Jigsaw & it's awesome. Some really stiff strikes bust open Jig's nose & ear until he's finally able to muster up some offense & takes Joey outside to give him a taste of his own medicine. The out-of-nowhere finish is really great too, very well put together match imo. Jigsaw sold the punishment with ease.

- Hilarious in ring pre-match conversation between Steen & Nigel. "There's no Queen in Arkansas, ya moron!" :lol Lots of intertwining storylines in this, the biggest being the World Title feud between Nigel & Steen. Steen was screwed a couple weeks earlier & was granted an instant rematch, while at the same time Claudio had challenged Nigel for a shot at the strap as well, but the champ claimed he hadn't seen anything impressive from Claudio, so he gives him the opportunity to show him something by being his tag partner tonight. Super fun match highlighted by the always great interactions between Generico & Double C. Hilarious moment when Steen's in full control of Nigel, but Generico is dying to come in so Steen tags him & he runs in just to get laid out with a clothesline and Nigel makes the tag. I had to rewind and watch it again it was so damn funny. Awesome finishing sequence too. Everyone's gunnin for the World Champ.

- Delirious/Necro is a fun brawl w/ a brutal looking finish. Also HOLY SHIT at the ringside attendants getting laid out in the chaos, one guy gets his head destroyed with a chair shot and bleeds like a stuffed pig.

- Can't say I really had any expectations for the Sweet n Sour/Vulture Squad tag, so it exceeded them easily. Awesome spot where Evans goes for the handspring dive to the outside but Albright catches him and swings him head first into the guardrail, a la Samoa Joe/AJ Styles. Good FIP segment with Evans but the Vulture's offense looked so damn weak against these bigger guys.

- JESUS CHRIST, what an awesome tag match with Briscoes & ArieBushi. Briscoes kept knocking Aries off the apron time and time again when he wasn't getting involved at all and that legit pissed him off so when Ibushi makes the hot tag, shit starts getting unreal & Aries comes out like a house of fire. The crowd absolutely went nuts for anything Ibushi did, which is understandable considering the guy's amazing. So many great, out-of-nowhere spots in this including an awesome doomsday device where Mark has to literally jump over a standing Ibushi to get to Aries & I actually jumped out of my seat when Jay TOOK IBUSHI'S HEAD OFF with a huge clothesline. Wonderful tag match with a molten crowd.

- My goodness what a draining main event. The major backstory coming in is that 6 years ago in 2002, Jimmy Jacobs lost to a man named David Decker, who would eventually go on to be called Alex Shelley. Since that day Jacobs has been haunted by the loss to the youngster and has never been able to defeat him in ROH. Constantly he hears the voices telling him that Shelley is simply better than him and he even believes it himself. From bell to bell, the match was just pure entertainment, but let me warn you, this sucker goes past 32 minutes. What I really appreciated was the complete change of pace compared to the previous match. Instead of hitting us with big time spots & out-of-nowhere dives, they gave us breathtaking sequences of constant double teams where one move would always lead to another in an awesome chain of events. The Jacobs/Shelley story was always in the back of your mind and while there were plenty of standoffs and exchanges between the two, it all came full circle at the end with Jacobs finally getting his redemption, despite the crowd not being happy with it at all. I'll admit, some viewers might get turned off by the length and possible overkill down the stretch, but the sheer quality of the sequences they were putting together were enough to make the crowd chant "please don't stop!" An absolutely fantastic end to a very very good show. ​


----------



## EmbassyForever

Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> *work bigger crowds and bigger arenas than TNA will ever draw.*


*Um.. Lockdown had 10,000 people in attendance, the TV Taping after 6,500 and the last one 4,000. Dobut DG can draw this many people consistently as TNA.*


----------



## Obfuscation

You're making me think I should buy Tag Wars '08 right now, Corey. Hot damn does it look good. Always heard positive things about Matthews vs Jigsaw. Which I'll single as considering one of the lower card matches ends up being a favorite to some on a show where the main events more than delivered. Got to love a card where a match ends up being a total sleeper.


----------



## Ali Dia

Tag Wars 08 is definitely one of the easiest shows to sit through. The Aries and Ibushi v Briscoes match was so much fun. 08 Aries is probably my favorite wrestler ever.


----------



## duttanized

EmbassyForever said:


> Um.. Lockdown had 10,000 people in attendance, the TV Taping after 6,500 and the last one 4,000. Dobut DG can draw this many people consistently as TNA.


Also 8500+ in Wembley as well as 6000+ in Manchester.


----------



## Chismo

And what does that mean for Ricochet and the X Division appearances and paychecks?


----------



## EmbassyForever

JoeRulz said:


> And what does that mean for Ricochet and the X Division appearances and paychecks?


Nothing. I responded to this -


> *work bigger crowds and bigger arenas than TNA will ever draw.
> *


----------



## Chismo

Well, you're right, to be frank. TNA's doing fine this year attendance wise. I don't even know why was that brought up. :kobe


----------



## duttanized

Just curious, in terms of Mystery Vortex, which Dojo Bros match was better? Personally I thought the opener with the YB's was better.


----------



## Mon Joxley

For an indy guy, going to TNA seems like a death sentence if they ever have aspirations of going to WWE. They don't tend to pick up many people that go through TNA, especially with the lawsuit they had last year. If I was Ricochet I'd just keep doing what he's doing. If he's earning enough coin to get by and is enjoying himself, that's all that really matters. If he ever wanted to get picked up by WWE, he'd be best to steer clear of TNA.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> You're making me think I should buy Tag Wars '08 right now, Corey. Hot damn does it look good. Always heard positive things about Matthews vs Jigsaw. Which I'll single as considering one of the lower card matches ends up being a favorite to some on a show where the main events more than delivered. Got to love a card where a match ends up being a total sleeper.


Yeah, Jigsaw/Joey was sort of like an 8 minute mini version of Brock vs. Cena. It was pretty damn good. Considering I sat through the entire show in one night (which almost never happens these days) is a definite good sign.


----------



## Rah

*enlightenedone9*, what's the story with Steen dropping the belt last night? I'd hate to spoil anything but the iPPV tonight was advertised as having a title match between Steen and Morrison. Now, though, Steen is no longer champion and their advertisement isn't a true reflection.


----------



## Lane

My guess is the title will be defended in the stairway to hell match. I actually like it better since its two local dudes in the big light for their first IPPV.


----------



## Concrete

*Lane* would be correct right now. The title match will now be the Stairway to Hell match with the local guys. The match is likely to be quite violent with lots of crazy bumps. Probably won't be for everyone. As far as Steen losing the title there isn't much of a political story other than he lost it. The contender has been having a storyline where he was earning his way to fighting Steen. With Steen losing the title it opens up the Main to having more of clean finish. And they have changed the Title Match indication to the Stairway to Hell match instead of Steen vs. Morrison.


----------



## Corey

God I hope I can at least catch Masada/Spike, Hardy/Callihan, Stairway to Hell (between 2 guys I've never seen btw), & Steen/Morrison tonight. Those all scream FUN. Thanks again for the heads up, enlightedone.


----------



## Lane

Ive never seen the two guys that are going to be in the stairway to hell match but have heard nothing but good things about them. Im still waiting to get my dvds in. Highway to Hell from 2012 and the feb shows from this year.


----------



## Concrete

They're not the greatest wrestlers in the world but the crowd is likely to go ape shit for them with them even going a step further than their bloody matches in 2012. I don't feel like I'm off in saying that the only crowd in America currently that may be better than 2CW's is PWG's. 2CW is going to have their largest attendance to date most likely with 1000+ so expect volume. There was curb stomp into thumb tacks and a fisherman buster through a ladder at last year's Living on the Edge so I'm interested to see what they bust out this year. Hope you guys can catch some of the show. Should be a good one. 

I'd also like to mention that Morrison and Callihan absolutely killed it last night in what ended up being a No DQ match. Callihan went to the back and pulled out a hockey stick and was doing his best impression of a psycho axe murderer the way he was swinging it around and actually broke the head of it off a guardrail and then broke it in half off a corner post. This match was not at all a finisher festivas. I'm extremely interested to see how it comes off on DVD or online. Topped last year's encounter in my opinion.


----------



## FITZ

It sounds like I might need to take a road trip this summer to see one of their shows. When I'm home in New York they're only a few hours away usually.


----------



## Lane

Oh I plan on watching tonights IPPV all the way through. Masada vs Spike :mark:


----------



## Concrete

There are two matches that will more than likely be not so hot so you should make sure to stick with it. Their is a handicap match involving a group with a horrible out of date gimmick.Then there is a tag team title "battle royal". It doesn't make a ton of sense if you've seen the rules. Everything else though you should watch.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Yeah defiantly watching tonight since everyone bailed on Ring Warriors tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

TaylorFitz said:


> It sounds like I might need to take a road trip this summer to see one of their shows. When I'm home in New York they're only a few hours away usually.


They have a big summer event called Big Event haha. It takes place at a fair. I've never been but I'm probably going this year. Usually a pretty good line up. Last year's event had the first Steen vs. Callihan match on the East Coast as well as Rachel Summerlyn vs. Mickie James and Eddie Edwards vs. Chuck Taylor. I expect them to announce something for that event tonight. But with it being the iFFV I don't know.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Has anyone else seen Kayfabe Commentaries: Wrestling's Most Awesome Managers? I wasn't bad, but it also wasn't great like most of their "Wrestling's Most..." series. The list was okay. There was one guy who shouldn't even have been on the list, while some of the best managers were left out because the fans who voted must have only watched the past 20 years of wrestling.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah, Jigsaw/Joey was sort of like an 8 minute mini version of Brock vs. Cena. It was pretty damn good. Considering I sat through the entire show in one night (which almost never happens these days) is a definite good sign.


:mark:

You have a hard time sitting through ROH shows or wrestling in general? I pop on an ROH show from generally any time and I zip through them in one sitting. Only show I can recall having to take two times to finish was Honor vs Evil. Only b/c I really thought that show was a pile of crap.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> :mark:
> 
> You have a hard time sitting through ROH shows or wrestling in general? I pop on an ROH show from generally any time and I zip through them in one sitting. Only show I can recall having to take two times to finish was Honor vs Evil. Only b/c I really thought that show was a pile of crap.


It's just that I like to type out my thoughts for a match while they're fresh, so it's usually right after I watch it. Therefore it gets kind of exhausting going back and forths from the tv to the computer and pausing and playing so much and typing so much, etc. etc.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> It's just that I like to type out my thoughts for a match while they're fresh, so it's usually right after I watch it. Therefore it gets kind of exhausting going back and forths from the tv to the computer and pausing and playing so much and typing so much, etc. etc.


Not a bad plan though. Honestly, my write up about Jacobs/Nigel from Tokyo Summit should have been WAYYY more detailed. Only I wrote it about a day after I watched the event. Remembered most spots, although I know I left out a few points I marked for. Had to. I was wise enough to do your format while I watched Defy or Deny II this year.

Speaking of Jacobs: I ALMOST bought the Jimmy Jacobs set released by ROH right now. Like _so_ close to doing it. Only backed out and decided to wait till I get paid again to purchase it. Northern Navigation is much rarer at this rate. Decided to play the smart hand. Jacobs set will be out for a good bit even before I have to worry about "out of print" for a recent comp set. I'll be damned if I don't own it. It has the cage vs Black on it. That show - Violent Tendencies - is nearly impossible to locate so I'll leap at the chance of owning it. Not to mention Ten more Jacobs matches + a shoot interview. It will be mine...soon.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> Not a bad plan though. Honestly, my write up about Jacobs/Nigel from Tokyo Summit should have been WAYYY more detailed. Only I wrote it about a day after I watched the event. Remembered most spots, although I know I left out a few points I marked for. Had to. I was wise enough to do your format while I watched Defy or Deny II this year.
> 
> Speaking of Jacobs: I ALMOST bought the Jimmy Jacobs set released by ROH right now. Like _so_ close to doing it. Only backed out and decided to wait till I get paid again to purchase it. Northern Navigation is much rarer at this rate. Decided to play the smart hand. Jacobs set will be out for a good bit even before I have to worry about "out of print" for a recent comp set. I'll be damned if I don't own it. It has the cage vs Black on it. That show - Violent Tendencies - is nearly impossible to locate so I'll leap at the chance of owning it. Not to mention Ten more Jacobs matches + a shoot interview. It will be mine...soon.


Not a bad choice considering Northern Navigation is one of the best ROH shows of ALL TIME. Seriously, Nigel/Steen is so damn good. With the inclusion of a long sit down interview that Jacobs set does look really intriguing though, plus that 3-way with Whitmer & Danielson. Always heard great things there.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Is there a replay of the 2CW iPPV at all? I was watching UFC on Fox instead.


----------



## duttanized

Jimmy Jacobs has had a good year this year tbh.


----------



## KingCrash

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Not a bad choice considering Northern Navigation is one of the best ROH shows of ALL TIME. Seriously, Nigel/Steen is so damn good. With the inclusion of a long sit down interview that Jacobs set does look really intriguing though, plus that 3-way with Whitmer & Danielson. Always heard great things there.


It's definitely one of the better ROH comps out there with the shoot interview and various Lacey/AOTF promos as extras. It's a good idea to include interviews with the comps whenever they can, even if the person profiled doesn't have anything earth-shattering to say like with the Elgin and Cole comps.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Not a bad choice considering Northern Navigation is one of the best ROH shows of ALL TIME. Seriously, Nigel/Steen is so damn good. With the inclusion of a long sit down interview that Jacobs set does look really intriguing though, plus that 3-way with Whitmer & Danielson. Always heard great things there.


holy crap YES. I knew it had to be after that card. Should be unreal.

You've never seen the Throwndown three way? One of my favorites during Danielson's championship reign.



KingCrash said:


> It's definitely one of the better ROH comps out there with the shoot interview and various Lacey/AOTF promos as extras. It's a good idea to include interviews with the comps whenever they can, even if the person profiled doesn't have anything earth-shattering to say like with the Elgin and Cole comps.


(Y)

That's what made it so appealing. The interview + promo extras. Felt it had more to it than the normal format of nothing but matches. Nothing wrong with only matches of course. Plenty of sets offer appeal. This simply offered more for me, personally.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> holy crap YES. I knew it had to be after that card. Should be unreal.
> 
> You've never seen the Throwndown three way? One of my favorites during Danielson's championship reign.


Hero/Ruckus & Delirious/Omega are both quite fun and once you hit Stevens/Shiozaki and beyond, nothing drops below *** 1/2. If only Nigel/Steen was the actual main event then it would've been damn near perfect.

Nope, never seen it. Always been iffy on pickin up the show.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hero/Ruckus & Delirious/Omega are both quite fun and once you hit Stevens/Shiozaki and beyond, nothing drops below *** 1/2. If only Nigel/Steen was the actual main event then it would've been damn near perfect.
> 
> Nope, never seen it. Always been iffy on pickin up the show.


That's what I've noticed in the reviews. I get the longstanding program of AOTF vs Briscoes/Aries, but WHY did that go on last over what is sure to be an emotional and draining World Championship rematch between Nigel & Steen in Steen's homeland? Poor choice there on paper. A stacked show will suffer possible from the crowd losing energy throughout the night. That's a given. Certainly the brawl before the World Championship or before Intermission would have more than sufficed. Unless there was a spot that flat out demolishes the ring. Then the placing stands.

Buy it. Yeah, the first three matches are whatever. Once you get past those the next five are smooth sailing. 

Four Corner Survival - rocks. One of my favorites from the type of match. HOT atmosphere.
Necro vs Pearce - wild, of course. A little short and quite frankly, didn't need to go a long time. Good stuff.
Homicide vs Claudio - when has the smaller worker vs Claudio EVER gone wrong?
Danielson vs Jacobs vs Whitmer - :mark: :mark: :mark:
KENTA vs Strong - yep. It's exactly what you think it will be. 20 minutes of those two demolishing each other with strikes. While he was still fresher here than say in 2009, KENTA's constant strikes in a match like this seemed to fit better than the usual times where all he does is kick vs an opponent.

I was very pleased with this show. A lot better than Chi-Town Struggle the next night. Which I noticed more seemed to view only b/c it was in Chicago. While that was a good show, I felt the consistency of Throwdown was much more on point.


----------



## Corey

Idk what it is but Homicide/Claudio just sounds awful to me on paper. haha. Really the only matches that interest me are the final two & I have the main event on a DVD-R somewhere. Might just try and pick up the Jacobs comp in the future.


----------



## FITZ

I don't think I'll ever be able to watch KENTA/Strong. It brings back too many bad memories of the time I bought tickets to see ROH about 3 hours away from where I live in Edison NJ. I went because Strong/KENT II was the advertised main event. Than KENTA got hurt and Delirious took his spot. I still had the tickets and I ended up going to see the terrible ROH show that was Boiling Point. So seeing Strong/KENTA will make me realize the awesomeness that I missed and remind me of that night in Edison.


----------



## sXeMope

Here's a update on King Of Flight. Got it in an email this morning.



> I wanted to give you an update on the King of Flight DVD. I sent out the Edited Master copy of the show by Fed-Ex this morning to get duplicated for release. I am told this process will take about 2 weeks. As soon as I receive the DVD's I will sign then send them straight out along with an email that includes your tracking number.
> 
> Thank you very much for your support of the King of Flight! I hope you enjoy the show. If you have any special instructions please let me know. During the wait here is a video previewing the opening round http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtqTntecyms
> 
> Thank you very much,
> Brian Kendrick


----------



## EmbassyForever

It looks like a really fun show (judging by the preview). Red/Ricochet and Matt Jackson/Swann both look awesome. Can't wait.


----------



## Corey

TaylorFitz said:


> I don't think I'll ever be able to watch KENTA/Strong. It brings back too many bad memories of the time I bought tickets to see ROH about 3 hours away from where I live in Edison NJ. I went because Strong/KENT II was the advertised main event. Than KENTA got hurt and Delirious took his spot. I still had the tickets and I ended up going to see the terrible ROH show that was Boiling Point. So seeing Strong/KENTA will make me realize the awesomeness that I missed and remind me of that night in Edison.


Hahaha. I would've been so pissed. I mean, that overall card doesn't look _that_ bad, but if I was promised KENTA/Strong & I got Delirious as a replacement, I wouldn't be happy either. Even though Strong/Delirious had some real solid contests.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Idk what it is but Homicide/Claudio just sounds awful to me on paper. haha. Really the only matches that interest me are the final two & I have the main event on a DVD-R somewhere. Might just try and pick up the Jacobs comp in the future.


It was one of the selling points for me, lolz.



TaylorFitz said:


> I don't think I'll ever be able to watch KENTA/Strong. It brings back too many bad memories of the time I bought tickets to see ROH about 3 hours away from where I live in Edison NJ. I went because Strong/KENT II was the advertised main event. Than KENTA got hurt and Delirious took his spot. I still had the tickets and I ended up going to see the terrible ROH show that was Boiling Point. So seeing Strong/KENTA will make me realize the awesomeness that I missed and remind me of that night in Edison.


:lmao

At least I now know to hold off on that event any time I see it available.


----------



## FITZ

The show wasn't that bad I guess but I drove 3 hours each way to go to the show and I paid for two second row tickets (I'm a great brother and I didn't want to go alone). This one was not worth the trip. Main event was good but the show was forgettable. I have no memories of anything about that show other than Tony Kozina coming out to no reaction and somebody screaming "It's TONY FUCKING KOZINA!" to break the dead silence.


----------



## Lane

Looking to buy some ECW shows off of Highspots. Which should I get?


----------



## Mattyb2266

Lane said:


> Looking to buy some ECW shows off of Highspots. Which should I get?


I believe right now they have It Ain't Seinfeld for $5 so you can't really go wrong there. I'd also suggest if you haven't seen them November to Remember 96 and Heatwave 98, in my opinion those are the two best ECW shows top to bottom.

EDIT: Also just noticed Hostile City Showdown 96 is part of that $5 sale, I'd recommend that also, especially for 5 bucks.


----------



## Corey

I just rewatched *Davey vs. Eddie* from *Best in the World 2011*. Still gonna call it close to a classic. It's no longer 5* for me, but there is A LOT to love, imo. The beginning moments with the scouting of each and their signature strikes was great & the slew of absolutely beautiful counters and transitions are a sight to see. There were a couple times where I actually grimaced myself at some of the spots, like the double stomp where Eddie's leg is caught in the ropes. My fucking god there's no way he could breathe after that. For about 80% of the match there was always a story of it being Wolf vs. Wolf in a sense that there was the occasional remorse from Davey but they both knew they had to do whatever it took to win and prove who the better man was, along with someone's leg usually being a focal point of major offense (mostly Eddie). The very minor gripes I have basically all occur in the last few minutes. It did tap into overkill & the constant strikes became too much at times, but that doesn't take away from the previous 25-30 minutes where both guys absolutely busted their asses to put on an amazing performance in the main event in one of the most emotionally draining ROH shows in history (keep in mind what happened earlier in the show with Steen & The Briscoes attack as well) Rating wise, I believe I'll stick with ***** 1/2*. I'll be happy to further discuss the match because I know there's some haters out there. 

-------------------

As for the ECW shows, you absolutely cannot go wrong with Barely Legal '97. I'm a big fan of Taz/Sabu.


----------



## FITZ

Best in the World made me never want to see another ROH show again despite the fact that Steen's segment was amazing.


----------



## Corey

TaylorFitz said:


> Best in the World made me never want to see another ROH show again despite the fact that Steen's segment was amazing.


I truly belive that's when ROH hit their peak, meaning there was nowhere to go but down. I loved the show as a whole due to the main event, Daniels/Generico, STEEN, & the bonus match with Future Shock & The Bucks. You were there live right? I can't imagine sitting through the last two matches back to back. 40+ and 30+, had to be draining. The first half of 2011 culminated in a major way... then it went to shit. 

Your sentiments on BITW are my exact feeling towards the shitstain that they called Final Battle that year. Now THAT was bad.

I forgot to mention though, Eddie constantly yelling "DAVEY!!" annoyed the piss out of me.


----------



## Lane

Thank you both. Are there any fan cam or house shows worh getting? Im kinda looking for some hidden gem type of shows or top to bottom crazzines/fun


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I truly belive that's when ROH hit their peak, meaning there was nowhere to go but down. I loved the show as a whole due to the main event, Daniels/Generico, STEEN, & the bonus match with Future Shock & The Bucks. You were there live right? I can't imagine sitting through the last two matches back to back. 40+ and 30+, had to be draining. The first half of 2011 culminated in a major way... then it went to shit.
> 
> Your sentiments on BITW are my exact feeling towards the shitstain that they called Final Battle that year. Now THAT was bad.
> 
> I forgot to mention though, Eddie constantly yelling "DAVEY!!" annoyed the piss out of me.


It was the 4 way that did me in. The first half was fine really but the way tag match was the worst match I've ever had to sit through live. After that finally ended I pretty much never wanted to see another wrestling match again so another 30 minute match was not something I enjoyed.


----------



## Corey

Lane said:


> Thank you both. Are there any fan cam or house shows worh getting? Im kinda looking for some hidden gem type of shows or top to bottom crazzines/fun


I can only help so much cause my ECW knowledge is pretty scattered on just indivdual matches. I remember loving Anarchy Rulz '99 as a kid, the 3 way dance is awesome & I just remember a lot of blood in Sabu/Credible.  Fancam 8/14/99 has an awesome Tag Title Match between the Dudleys & Balls/Spike. Cyberslam '96 has a FANTASTIC Sabu/Scorpio match and always jump on the opportunity to see either Mysterio vs. Guerrera, Mysterio vs. Psichosis, and of course Eddie vs. Malenko.


----------



## Obfuscation

*SHIMMER 53*

1) Amazing Kong vs Mia Yim ~ **1/2*


2) Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie vs Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee ~ *DUD*


3) *Five Way Match*
Christina Von Eerie vs Rhia O'Reilly vs Kalamity vs Evie vs Yuu Yamagata ~ *1/4**


4) *Ayumi Kurihara United States Retirement Match*
Mercedes Martinez vs Ayumi Kurihara ~ ***3/4*


5) Serena Deeb & Regeneration X _(Allison Danger & Leva Bates)_ vs Jessicka Havok, Neveah, & Sassy Stephie ~ ***


6) Madison Eagles vs Jesse McKay ~ *****


7) *SHIMMER Tag Team Championship* - *Four Way Elimination Match*
Canadian Ninjas _(Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews)_ vs LuFisto & Kana vs Made In Sin _(Allysin Kay & Taylor Made)_ vs Global Green Gangsters _(Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa)_ ~ ***3/4*


8) Ayako Hamada vs Athena ~ *****


9) *SHIMMER Championship* - *Steel Cage Match*
Saraya Knight(c) vs Cheerleader Melissa ~ ***1/2*​

Honestly, I expected a better show. One of the weakest SHIMMER shows I've seen. The taped events have a lot of potential though. Worst case scenario, they'll end up like this show: a good grouping of fun matches slightly halted by some stinkers. Only no "great" matches worth checking out.


----------



## Lane

Something that might make you like DJ Hyde. Watching Wrestling's Best Unsigned Talents with Sami Callihan and Rich Swann. They get on the subject of DJ and Sami says hes one of his best friends and gets tired of people buring him for stuff he did in his past and saying things he sometimes shouldnt say. When Scotty Vortekz got his hand injured against Drake Younger in Tangled Web 4 DJ paid Scottys 7 thousand dollar medical bill. DJ asked Scotty how long he would be out for, Scotty said for months. DJ gave Scotty 4 months of pay. Dustin Rayz with his 3rd match in CZW before he was in with DJ or CZW broke his femur. DJ paid for his flight home, paid for his er visit, paid for his ambulance, and asked how long he would be out for. 7 months. Gave Dustin 7 months pay just to say "Thank you for what you did for our company. Sorry you got hurt." Sami also said that when anyone is tight on cash DJ will give them money.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> Something that might make you like DJ Hyde. Watching Wrestling's Best Unsigned Talents with Sami Callihan and Rich Swann. They get on the subject of DJ and Sami says hes one of his best friends and gets tired of people buring him for stuff he did in his past and saying things he sometimes shouldnt say. When Scotty Vortekz got his hand injured against Drake Younger in Tangled Web 4 DJ paid Scottys 7 thousand dollar medical bill. DJ asked Scotty how long he would be out for, Scotty said for months. DJ gave Scotty 4 months of pay. Dustin Rayz with his 3rd match in CZW before he was in with DJ or CZW broke his femur. DJ paid for his flight home, paid for his er visit, paid for his ambulance, and asked how long he would be out for. 7 months. Gave Dustin 7 months pay just to say "Thank you for what you did for our company. Sorry you got hurt." Sami also said that when anyone is tight on cash DJ will give them money.


I'll admit, those stories paint DJ to be a pretty cool guy. It's not that I don't like DJ, it's just theres a lot out there that paint him as a dickhead. Joker and Masada in particular have been really outspoken about how much of a dickhead he can be. I respect DJ to an extent because without him, CZW may have closed in 2009 when he bought it. It's just there's a lot of shit he does that I personally don't like.


----------



## smitlick

So to whoever said 2CW was there local promotion can you badger them to send out my DVDs... I made my first order with them awhile ago and eventually received it. 2nd order and nothing has come. I've even asked them to resend and they said they have and I've still not received a thing. In the meantime I've received orders from SMV and RF Video that were both placed after they claimed they had resent the DVDs. Worst bit is I've got a list of like 10 or so more DVDs I'd like to get from them but they are just throwing away money by not sending shit.


----------



## Lane

Ive had the same prob with 2CW. Ordered 2 shows from them and never got them. E mailed them and they said they would re send them with a free 3rd dvd. Still waiting on it. 

Sami said DJ's biggest problem is his attitude and ego but hes a really caring person.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara - Just Shadows In The Fog*​
1) *Four Way Elimination Match*
Jigsaw & The Shard vs Mike Quackenbush & Green Ant vs Icarus & Sugar Dunkerton vs Kodama & Kobald ~ *****


2) Gran Akuma vs Johnny Gargano ~ ****1/2*


3) Archibald Peck vs Obariyon ~ *****


4) Hallowicked vs Sean Waltman ~ **1/2*


5) Soldier Ant & The Colony Xtreme Force _(Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant, & Orbit Adventure Ant)_ vs Fire Ant, AssailAnt, Dasher Hatfield, & Saturyne ~ *1/2**


6) *Chikara Young Lions Cup*
Mark Angelosetti(c) vs Jakob Hammermeier ~ ****1/4*


7) *Chikara Tag Team Championship*
3.0(c) _(Shane Matthews & Scott Parker)_ vs Devastation Corporation _(Max Smashmaster & Blaster McMassive)_ ~ ****1/2*


8) Eddie Kingston vs Amazing Kong ~ ***​

Pretty good show overall. Things to look out for was a great David vs Goliath simple formula tag team championship match, Mr. Touchdown continuing his impressive consistent streak of really good matches in 2013, & a Garango/Akuma match that was a sleeper bout for everyone who watched. Atomico dragged, but it was wacky and entertaining for the majority. I'll give it that. Colony Xtreme Force seem to be riding a fence of being obnoxious in a fun way. The two "dream matches" fell flat. Waltman match was a tad sloppy, but at least he _(Waltman)_ tried in it. Kong on the other hand phoned in her performance so hard. The time wasn't a factor for it being blah. It was her not caring to work that night that made left me disinterested. If only it didn't end the show. Tag Championship really deserved that spot.


----------



## Chismo

*14th Anniversary*


1.	*CZW Wired Championship*: AR Fox © vs. Rich Swann

***1/2


2.	*Best of the Best 12 Qualifier*: Shane Strickland vs. Shane Hollister vs. Colin Delaney vs. Latin Dragon

**


3.	Alex Colon vs. Drake Younger

***1/2


4.	Adam Cole & Jessicka Havok vs. Sami Callihan vs. LuFisto

**


5.	*CZW World Tag Team Championship*: The Nation of Intoxication (Danny Havoc & Lucky tHURTeen) © vs. OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) vs. The Catalyst (Dustin Rayz & Eric Ryan)

3/4*


6.	ULTRAVIOLENT FOOD FIGHT: Chrissy Rivera vs. Greg Excellent

_Well, holy shit, this was fun._

***


7.	Chris Brookes vs. Alexander James

:yodawg


8.	FATAL ATTRACTION DEATHMATCH: MASADA vs. Christina von Eerie

_Holy shit, this was freakin’ amazing, top notch deathmatch, with great work from CVE, sick bumps, violence, etc. but then that white trash Joe Gacy interfered. Jesus Christ on a stick… I’d like to take a dump onto his dull head. Cocksucker! CVE was excellent here, I’d like to see her enter Tournament of Death this year._

***3/4


Your typical CZ-DUB show, with ups and downs. Some really terrible shit happened on this show, but at least there were three really good matches (Fox/Swann, Colon/Drake, main event), and fuck me, but I enjoyed the Rivera/Greg food shit. Oh, and the crowd is really bad, but you already knew that.​


----------



## Obfuscation

Speak of the devil...

*CZW - 14th Anniversary​*

1) *CZW Wired Television Championship*
AR Fox(c) vs Rich Swann ~ ***1/2*


2) *Best of the Best 12 Qualifier - Four Way Match*
Shane Hollister vs Shane Strickland vs Colin Delaney vs Latin Dragon ~ ****


3) Drake Younger vs Alex Colon ~ ***


4) Sami Callihan & LuFisto vs Adam Cole & Jessicka Havok ~ *****


5) *CZW Tag Team Championship* - *Three Way Match*
Nation of Intoxication _(Danny Havoc & Lucky tHURTeen)_ vs Ohio Is For Killers _(Jake Crist & Dave Crist)_ vs The Catalyst _(Dustin Rayz & Eric Ryan)_ ~ *N/R*


6) *Ultraviolent Food Fight*
Greg Excellent vs Chrissy Rivera ~ *DUD*


7) Alexander James vs Chris Brookes ~ *DUD*


8) *CZW World Championship* - *Fatal Attraction Deathmatch*
Masada(c) vs Christina Von Eerie ~ ***3/4*​
Ok show.

Have no idea why the jobber match of James vs Brookes wasn't like the second match on the show. It's high billing was...unusual. As if the crowd was dead enough. Ultraviolent Food Fight was about as bad as expected. Bad on terms of well, about as "good" as anything involving Excellent vs Rivera could be. _(how's that for an oxymoronic mindfuck?) _I can say I disliked Younger vs Colon more, believe it or not. I HAD expectations for that match. Only it turned to shit real fast. That's the type of match I can understand the disdain for Drake in. Flat out saw all the flaws. More than I did during the - imo of course - fun match vs Callihan at Mystery Vortex. Main event was fine. CVE is bossy. It felt lifeless at times, however. Like they were killing each other for no rhyme or reason. Didn't have as much as a fun deathmatch vibe that I was hoping for. CVE ruled it up during the majority of it. <3 her. Oh, and thank everything that is holy for the ever awesome Rich Swann. Made me have a good bit of fun with an AR Fox match. :hb AR Fox. lol, that guy is utter trash. Hate the term "spot monkey" with no end in sight. But boy, if that term was ever suited for a wrestler - Foxy wins the poll. Intergender tag wins my love here. Not surprised. Callihan vs Cole series is usually *ALWAYS* the best part of a CZW card since their rivalry began.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

^ Swann doesn't get enough love how people dont see him above Fox is crazy. Swann has it all. Him, Ric, and Del Sol are in a class of their own for the style. Fox has some flashy moves but he's black Cena as far as no selling. He even ripped off RVD's whole fucking show. The more I see of Fox the more i dislike him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Last Chancery

AAW is bringing in MASADA to challenge Michael Elgin this Saturday. Think it's a one-off, but then again, AAW features OI4K, Sami, Shane Hollister and other CZW roster mates, so who knows?


----------



## Flux

MASADA/Elgin could be fun, tbh, and I'm even a fan of Elgin.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Masada/Elgin in CZW was nothing special.


----------



## Corey

HOLY TITTIES, fellas. I just picked up ROH All Star Extravaganza IV & Final Battle '08 on eBay for $10 a piece. :mark: Aries/Marufuji, Danielson/Lynn, Danielson/Morishima, Aries/Black, & SASAKI & NAKAJIMA VS. STRONG & ALBRIGHT. God that looks so manly...

Didn't act fast enough & missed out on Bound By Hate & Driven '08, but that's ok. haha


----------



## Last Chancery

EmbassyForever said:


> Masada/Elgin in CZW was nothing special.


Eh, it's a huge match for AAW, which is small when compared to a company like CZW. I think it'll be a good match for what it's worth, maybe made better by the fact that MASADA will be challenging for Elgin's gold, therefore playing by his rules. Though, you never know, in AAW there is an automatic no count out, no DQ rule in every match, so maybe things will get wild. Show's at a brand new venue, so I have to doubt that will happen, but you never know.

Very proud of AAW though. This is a company that not even two years ago brought in Sabu, Shane Douglas and the bWo, and then ran that show on iPPV. It bombed, the company went through management changes then and there, and now their main event scene is disgustingly deep. Elgin, Richards, Callihan, ACH, Hollister, MASADA, Eddie Kingston, Silas Young, etc. Just knowing how bad it was when I started watching, to how good they are now, is really something.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Elgin/Masada sounds good to me. It's sure to bring some attention and viewers to them. 

Speaking of Masada, I watched him vs Spike from the 2CW Livin on the Edge show and gotta say I was slightly disappointed. Wanted to see Masada ragdoll him around a bit more than he did. 

I like Fox, but he should sell more. The perfect example of his selling would be when Colon (not sure if it was him or Tommy End)sent him spine first onto the apron and then minute or so later he's back to normal. Kinda takes something away from the match. 

Also by "Ric" you guys mean Ricochet, right?


----------



## Chismo

EmbassyForever said:


> Masada/Elgin in CZW was nothing special.


It wasn't bad either. In fact, it was good.


----------



## Last Chancery

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Elgin/Masada sounds good to me. It's sure to bring some attention and viewers to them.
> 
> Speaking of Masada, I watched him vs Spike from the 2CW Livin on the Edge show and gotta say I was slightly disappointed. Wanted to see Masada ragdoll him around a bit more than he did.
> 
> I like Fox, but he should sell more. The perfect example of his selling would be when Colon (not sure if it was him or Tommy End)sent him spine first onto the apron and then minute or so later he's back to normal. Kinda takes something away from the match.
> 
> Also by "Ric" you guys mean Ricochet, right?


Speaking of Elgin and ragdoll-style matchups, I'd look into Elgin/Grizzly from ROH's Gateway to Honor, November 2011. Really fun match with plenty of ragdoll activity for you.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Elgin/Masada sounds good to me. It's sure to bring some attention and viewers to them.
> 
> Speaking of Masada, I watched him vs Spike from the 2CW Livin on the Edge show and gotta say I was slightly disappointed. Wanted to see Masada ragdoll him around a bit more than he did.
> 
> I like Fox, but he should sell more. The perfect example of his selling would be when Colon (not sure if it was him or Tommy End)sent him spine first onto the apron and then minute or so later he's back to normal. Kinda takes something away from the match.
> 
> Also by "Ric" you guys mean Ricochet, right?


Yeah i mean Ricochet. And thats what im talking about with Fox. His no selling makes his opponents look bad all the time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EmbassyForever

Last Chancery said:


> Speaking of Elgin and ragdoll-style matchups, I'd look into Elgin/Grizzly from ROH's Gateway to Honor, November 2011. Really fun match with plenty of ragdoll activity for you.


Around the same time he had a really fun handciap match that was a squash against some OVW jobbers. It was in TV. I still remember DAT DOUBLE ALABAMA SLAM


----------



## ninetwentyfour

Not completely on board with the Swann love, yet. I think it's mostly there, but his singles have an incredible tendency to drag and fall really flat in the latter portions.

EITA, Jigsaw, Cannon, to name a few. All enjoyable, mind you. The EITA match started off as a disaster, but pulled together nicely by the middle before falling into the upper categories. I thought his Roddy and Generico PWG singles were strong, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't expecting a bit more from them.


----------



## sXeMope

Swann is an incredibly entertaining guy. His ring work could use improving, but he definitely has charisma and adds to any team he's a part of. 

Has anybody watched AAW Epic yet? Considering getting it, but I've never seen AAW before so I'm kinda cautious.

Watched AIW Hell On Earth 8 a couple of nights ago. Stopped after Nixon/Team AIW. Really intrigued by this Nixon angle. It's something that's been done to death, but Nixon is a group full of (in my opinion) extremely under-rated wrestlers. A little confused though. I thought Dickinson was part of the Nixon group, but he was on Team AIW?


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> Has anybody watched AAW Epic yet? Considering getting it, but I've never seen AAW before so I'm kinda cautious.


AAW's a good promotion, going to watch Epic tomorrow but generally they're solid all around shows with one or two great matches on there. But do stay away when guys like Sabu and Shane Douglas come in to stink up the joint.



> Watched AIW Hell On Earth 8 a couple of nights ago. Stopped after Nixon/Team AIW. Really intrigued by this Nixon angle. It's something that's been done to death, but Nixon is a group full of (in my opinion) extremely under-rated wrestlers. A little confused though. I thought Dickinson was part of the Nixon group, but he was on Team AIW?


Just finished watching this. He did come in as part of NIXON but Team AIW chose him off the same List as NIXON uses (which is everyone banned/fired/not used again by AIW for one reason or another). Looks like he might be his own man instead of with NIXON after watching the last two shows of 2012.


*AIW - Hell On Earth 8*

*Preshow Match*
JAKA vs. Biff Busick - **1/2

The Submission Squad (Pierre Abernathy & Evan Gelestico) vs. Team Old School (Marion Fontaine & Jock Samson) - *

Josh Alexander vs. Davey Vega vs. Louis Lyndon - **3/4

Ethan Page vs. Colin Delaney - **3/4

*AIW Tag Team Titles*
The Batiri (Obaryion & Kodama) vs. Hope & Change (Veda Scott & Gregory Iron) - **

*AIW Women’s Title*
Allysin Kay vs. KC Warfield - *

*Winner Gets AIW Tag Team Title Shot*
Matt Cross & Josh Prohibition vs. Irish Airborne (Dave & Jake Crist) - ***

Michael Elgin vs. Johnny Gargano - **1/4

#NIXON (Eric Ryan, Bobby Beverly & Rickey Shane Page) & The Necro Butcher vs. Eddie Kingston, Tim Donst, BJ Whitmer & Chris Dickinson - ***

*30 Minute Ironman Match II*
AR Fox vs. ACH - ***

The #NIXON/AIW feud getting interesting and bloody (despite a crowd that was dead for the most part) and a decent sequel to Fox/ACH I are the highlights of the show. Gargano/Elgin was just off for me, SS/Old School is just boring and Veda Scott and Gregory Iron continue to bring out the worst in each other.



*AIW - The End Of The World*


Louis Lyndon vs. Josh Alexander - **1/2

Kobald vs. Allysin Kay - **1/2

Davey Vega vs. Chuck Taylor - **1/2

The Submission Squad (Pierre Abernathy, Gary Jay & Evan Gelestico) vs. Team Old School (Marion Fontaine & Jock Samson) & Colt Cabana - **

Jarek 1:20 vs. JAKA - *

Chris Dickinson vs. Colin Delaney - **3/4

The Batiri (Obaryion & Kodama) vs. Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) - ***1/4

#NIXON (Rickey Shane Page & Jimmy Jacobs) vs. Eddie Kingston & Johnny Gargano - ***1/4

AR Fox vs. Ethan Page - ***1/4

*AIW Tag Team Titles*
Hope & Change (Veda Scott & Gregory Iron) vs. Matt Cross & Josh Prohibition - **

*AIW Absolute Title*
Tim Donst vs. Eric Ryan - **


Pretty mediocre show to end the year with only the middle saving it from being a complete disaster. The crowd hates Hope & Change but it doesn’t help that that’s their only positive as a tag team when every other one is outworking them and the Absolute title match was honestly boring before the overbooking that ended the year with a thud. #NIXON tag match did make me want to see a singles Jacobs/Kingston match, Dickinson/Delaney was more of a slugfest then I though it would be and The Batiri/IA continue to put in good matches when not matched up with Hope & Change.​


----------



## -Mystery-

Jack Evans 187 said:


> HOLY TITTIES, fellas. I just picked up ROH All Star Extravaganza IV & Final Battle '08 on eBay for $10 a piece. :mark: Aries/Marufuji, Danielson/Lynn, Danielson/Morishima, Aries/Black, & SASAKI & NAKAJIMA VS. STRONG & ALBRIGHT. God that looks so manly...
> 
> Didn't act fast enough & missed out on Bound By Hate & Driven '08, but that's ok. haha


The Sasaki & Nakajima tag isn't as great as it sounds and Danielson/Morishima is great, but probably their weakest match.


----------



## Corey

Way to being me down...  Oh well, I'm still excited for em both. I've shockingly only seen Danielson & Morishima's match from Man Up, so it'll surpass that I'm sure. (Got Manhattan Mayhem II on dvd the other day but haven't watched it yet)


----------



## -Mystery-

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Way to being me down...  Oh well, I'm still excited for em both. I've shockingly only seen Danielson & Morishima's match from Man Up, so it'll surpass that I'm sure. (Got Manhattan Mayhem II on dvd the other day but haven't watched it yet)


The Danielson/Morishima match from Glory By Honor is their best.


----------



## geraldinhio

-Mystery- said:


> The Danielson/Morishima match from Glory By Honor is their best.


I loved their GBH match but for me their Manhattan Mayhem match is their best. One of the few ROH matches I went the full five on. Here's my review I dug up:



> Bryan Danielson Vs Takeshi Morashima - ROH Manhattan Mayhem II
> 
> http://youtu.be/4K8g3BriIR0
> 
> Match starts to thunderous chants of " You're gonna get your'e fucking head kicked him". BEST CHANT EVER. Early on it's Morashima trying to use his brute force to overpower him with Danielson going after his leg with some precision kicks and trying to avoid Morashima's offence. Danielson continues this tactic until he gets Shima into the corner and clubs him with elbows and leg kicks. The crowd explodes.
> 
> Morishima can't find any way to counteract Danielson's strategy until he just proceeds to overpower Danielson and hit some of the sickest stiff forearms I've seen. Danielson goes down clinching his eye. Morishima for the next few minutes is just killing Danielson with vicious stomps and kicks and other brutal offence. It's about ten minutes into the match and it's allready very brutal.
> 
> Morishima is in total control as he throws Danielson to the outside. He continues his brutal onslaught with a running kick to Danielson and a hip attack, crushing Danielson against the guard rail. He goes for another kick, Danielson counters by grabbing the lag and forcing Shima over the guardrail. Danielson goes inside the ring and hit's an insane springboard suicide dive to Shima in the crowd.
> 
> After a minute or so both get to their feet with Danielson trying to force shima inside the ring. He hits uppercuts and thigh kicks again. Shima fires back with some strikes, Danielson grabs Shima's leg , puts it over the guardrail and goes on to hit a chair shot to Shima's leg.
> 
> It's ovbvious Danielson's eye is hurt and commentary acknowledge this. Both back in the ring as Danielson hits a diving dropkick that doesn't make Shima budge. Kip up by Dragon , as he proceeds with more brutal kicks to the thighs. Dragon hits the ropes only to be destroyed by a vicious clothesline. Shima goes for the back drop driver only to have Dragon counter and go back after the leg. He goes back after the grounded Morishima and grabs his legs hitting vicious kicks in a MMA fashion and locks in a great leg submission.
> 
> Shima powers out of the submission and proceeds to thrown Dragon half way across the ring with a crazy German suplex and hits a saito suplex for a two count. Shima heads up the top rope and looks for a missile dropkick only to have Danielson squat him away and go right back after the leg with another vicious looking submission. Shima reaches the ropes.
> 
> Danielson now looking for a German suplex of his own. Morishima escapes , hits the ropes and hits a thez press. Shima has Danielson grounded and clubs him away into the eye and face. Danielson rolls through with another leg submission. Shima escapes by booting Danielson into the eye numerous times in a sick fashion.
> 
> Shima goes on to hit another really stiff boot and goes for the backdrop driver. Dragon lands on his feet and does a beautiful small package for a great nearfall. Another close nearfall for Danielson with the roll up. Danielson once again back kicking the legs and thighs. Sunset flip attempt only to be squashed by Shima. Shima up again and hits the ropes, Danielson with a German suplex transitioned into MMA elbows.
> 
> Shima powers through and tries to lift Danielson up in a fireman's carry but his leg buckles. Danielson with another vicious flurry of kicks , Shima goes down as the crowd is going insane. Danielson the proceeds to insanely stomp on Shima's face. It looks like Shima is knocked out ..1...2...no. Fucking hell this is crazy. Cattle mutilation but Shima desperately makes it to the ropes.
> 
> Danielson wants to finish it as he sets Morishima up on the top rope looking for a massive belly to back suplex. Shima turns it around in mid air and lands right on Danielson. That looked like it would easily break a rib or two. Danielson some how kicks out and both make it to their feet as Dragon hypes up and both trade elbows, Danielson refuses to goes down but Morishima then turns him in side out with a sick clothesline.(Even worse then the first one which was flat out insane insane.) Somehow Dragon kicks out. Morishima dumps him flat on his head with a backdrop driver and that's it.
> 
> This was dramatic , brutal and at times very hard to watch knowing of Danielson's injury but it was a classic match none the less. One of my favorites ever from both men.
> 
> *****


Quote some time since I watched this match, I assume it was this review. Probably the last of my lengthy reviews too.  Not sure if that YT link still works but it's on dailymotion for anyone who's intrested.


----------



## Chismo

Dragon/Shima from Final Battle is an amazing match, the only thing that bugged was the rope break, which was stupid considering the FWH gimmick.


----------



## -Mystery-

geraldinhio said:


> I loved their GBH match but for me their Manhattan Mayhem match is their best. One of the few ROH matches I went the full five on. Here's my review I dug up:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote some time since I watched this match, I assume it was this review. Probably the last of my lengthy reviews too.  Not sure if that YT link still works but it's on dailymotion for anyone who's intrested.


Oddly enough I went the full 5 on the GBH match. Still an amazing stretch of matches. I'd go as far to say none of their matches went below ****1/2, ****1/4 at the very worst (I always went back and forth between ****1/4 and ****1/2 for the Driven match, but everything else is ****1/2 or better).


----------



## Lane

Callihan has been anounced for AAW's May 17th event.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> HOLY TITTIES, fellas. I just picked up ROH All Star Extravaganza IV & Final Battle '08 on eBay for $10 a piece. :mark: Aries/Marufuji, Danielson/Lynn, Danielson/Morishima, Aries/Black, & SASAKI & NAKAJIMA VS. STRONG & ALBRIGHT. God that looks so manly...
> 
> Didn't act fast enough & missed out on Bound By Hate & Driven '08, but that's ok. haha


Oh, you suck for lucking out. 



-Mystery- said:


> The Danielson/Morishima match from Glory By Honor is their best.


The only one I haven't seen. Hate that.

Manhattan Mayhem II is probably my favorite out of all the rest. Man Up isn't far behind.


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> Just finished watching this. He did come in as part of NIXON but Team AIW chose him off the same List as NIXON uses (which is everyone banned/fired/not used again by AIW for one reason or another). Looks like he might be his own man instead of with NIXON after watching the last two shows of 2012.


Ahhh. Makes sense. Kind of got that feeling when I watched it but I wasn't sure. Dickinson's quickly becoming one of those guys I really enjoy watching. I went back and watched some of the NIXON tapes on Youtube, and I think Dickinson's spot was a rotating spot or something, which causes confusion personally.


----------



## Lane

AAW is having Hollister vs Kendrick and Elgin vs MASADA this weekend.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara* - *The Watchmaker*


1) Oliver Grimsly vs Eddie Graves ~ ***


2) Ophidian & The Batiri _(Obariyon, Kodama, & Kobald)_ vs Soldier Ant & Colony Xtreme Force _(Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant, & Orbit Adventure Ant)_ ~ ****


3) Hallowicked vs Jakob Hammermeier ~ ***1/4*


4) Mark Angelosetti vs AssailAnt ~ *****


5) Jigsaw & The Shard vs Mike Quackenbush & Fire Ant ~ ****1/2*


6) Tim Donst vs Archibald Peck ~ *****


7) Green Ant, Dasher Hatfield, Gran Akuma & 3.0 _(Shane Matthews & Scott Parker)_ vs FIST _(Icarus, Johnny Gargano, & Sugar Dunkerton)_ & Devastation Corporation _(Max Smashmaster & Blaster McMassive)_ ~ ***1/2*​

Skippable show. Only matches worth the time were 4-6. JigShard vs Quack/Fire being an awesome bout. Touchdown does it again and ends up having AssailAnt have his EASY pick for best match he's ever worked. AssailAnt actually looked good in it. Hope that is a sign for things to come in the future. Jakob is holding his own nicely in serious matches too. While it was a short, nothing too noteworthy affair vs Hallowicked, it deserves a plug.


----------



## Corey

*EVOLVE 13

**Winner Gets The Open The Freedom Gate Title Shot
*AR Fox vs. Ricochet vs. Jigsaw vs. Samuray Del Sol - ***

Silas Young vs. Adam Page - SQUASH

Caleb Konley vs. Kyle Matthews - * 1/2

Jake Manning vs. Alex Reynolds - * 3/4

Low Ki vs. Jon Davis - *** 1/2

Chuck Taylor vs. Mike Cruz - **

El Generico vs. Sami Callihan - **** 1/4

*DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate Championship
*Johnny Gargano (c) vs. AR Fox - **** 1/4


*Overall: 8/10*

- Fun little spotty opener. Didn't expect it to go as long as it did & it was still good but never quite caught the flow that I've seen the exact same type of match in DGUSA have. Coming out of it I ironically wanted to see more of Samuray Del Sol & less of AR Fox. 

- The Silas Young squash was seriously awesome. He beats the piss out of Page and did it in such an amazing way that it makes me think to myself, "man I really need to see some more of Silas Young... and that Adam Page kid has a great look and serious potential." Adam Page hit ONE move & I still wanna see more of him. Incredible!

- Not gonna lie, I didn't give two shits about the matches that weren't the big four on the show. Konley/Matthews was meh & Jake Manning's Man Scout character is funny to an extent & he's got a great old school rugged look, but Alex Reynolds fucking sucked. Unmemorable Taylor/Cruz affair.

- Ki vs. Davis was a quality match for sure. Nice clash of styles that gave us some cool counters of Ki's high flying attempts into a big power move from Davis. The finish was totally fine considering what the move was but I could've definitely taken a few more minutes of this & I'm certain it would've entered the 4* territory. Very good nonetheless.

- Generico vs. Callihan is the main reason I bought this show and son of a bitch was it good. Totally cool way to start the match as both guys just stare at each for a good 30 seconds (Lenny calls it a Mexican standoff ) until Sami just charges Generico and gets caught with a close nearfall. A desperate Sami is an awesome Sami as he tries to just destroy Generico on the outside and win by countout but is of course unsuccessful. Great bits of Generico getting sick of Sami's stiffnes so he gives it right back to him with the boots and slaps. Incredible selling from Generico in the final minutes as Sami's psychology on the leg to soften him up for the Stretch Muffler was brilliant. Had this not been in front of like 60 people I think it would've gotten some serious MOTYC talk last year. I mean, it still should but it would've made it even better. Awesome match.

- Where in the HELL did that main event come from!? I had very little expectations because frankly I'm not an AR Fox fan at all but I'll be damned if he didn't show up big time here. Guy puts his body on the line and lays it all out there to win the Freedom Gate Title & I LOVED it. A couple of seriously amazing sequences that made me jump off my bed including a moment where Fox goes for a 450 but Gargano stands up and superkicks him right in the jaw on his way down. I had to watch it again it was so pretty. Another great attention grabber when both guys go for dives to the outside and repeatedly miss but land on their feet each time until it leads to a sweet apron spot. Fox's nearfalls down the stretch were really believable and made the crowd come alive with excitement. Incredibly happy with the way this turned out. Really classy segment with Gargano and a girl at ringside after the match.

- Definitely some skippable stuff on this show but the double main event is off the charts good, Ki/Davis is quality, and some may enjoy the opener more than myself. Recommended. (Y)​

*2CW - Living on the Edge VIII*


Matt Hardy vs. Sami Callihan - ****​
Oh yeah, this was damn good. Structured almost perfectly with Sami not going to let Hardy waltz into his house & get all his usual shit in, so he just beats the piss out of him and INSISTS on winning by countout, which in turn gives us some seriously close calls from both guys getting counted. Hardy plays a great underdog babyface & really doesn't get all that much offense in but makes it count when he does. Sami puts a couple really awesome touches on things throughout the match like spitting on his hand and watching it drip off when going for a chop & then completely removing Hardy's boot and stomping the shit out of his ankle late in the match. Matt's selling is on point throughout the entire match & the finish legitimately surprised me. Really, really great stuff. 

*2CW Heavyweight Title - Ladder Match*
Isys Ephex (c) vs. Jason Axe - **​
Not your wrestling purist's Ladder match, clearly something deathmatch fans will enjoy. Little to no selling but a lot of big spots. Death Valley Driver on barb wire, Tombstone on thumbtacks, spear into a ladder, etc. I frankly wasn't impressed by anything either guy did, but it's a fun match if you turn your brain off I guess. No real suspense at all as to when the finish would occur.

Kevin Steen vs. John Morrison - *** 3/4​
Very enjoyable main event. Lot of good bumping from both guys & Steen had some good psychology working on Morrison's ribs, but I wish it would've played into the match somehow. Morrison just started to ignore it. Besides that no real complaints. Surprised by how many finisher kickouts we got, nice finishing stretch there. Good stuff.

------------------------------

These were the only matches I watched bell to bell. Skimmed through Masada/Spike but it looked disappointing by not being booked EXACTLY like Spike vs. Mike Awesome was.  Weak looking table spot too. You can still watch the whole show for free on here: http://www.livesportsvideo.com/goli...013638&s=mp4&adds=&m=guestfree&listgca=Circle

*I APOLOGIZE FOR THE DOUBLE POST*. I just wanted to get this review in before I went to work and didn't wanna make the last one uber long.​


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I don't feel like starting a new topic just for this post so I'll put this here:

If anybodys interested and has the money, Random Things is selling some cool bone necklaces, handmade by the Ultraviolent Beast himself, MASADA.


----------



## Srdjan99

A link for the Steen/Morrison match please?


----------



## Corey

Srdjan99 said:


> A link for the Steen/Morrison match please?


Check my very last paragraph. (Y)


----------



## Last Chancery

Lane said:


> AAW is having Hollister vs Kendrick and Elgin vs MASADA this weekend.


I'll be there and will probably post thoughts on those two matches, and let you know if anything else stands out. This show is taking place at a new venue, and a fat chunk of the talent is performing elsewhere this weekend, so let's see how this one goes.

Really digging the interest in AAW around here.


----------



## Rah

I don't know what was going on here but this is pretty humorous in a WTF way.


----------



## Concrete

If you did not see 2CW's Living on the Edge VIII I recommend doing so. Maybe not the whole thing but certainly Hardy vs. Callihan and Morrison vs. Steen. Try out Dalton Castle vs. Colin Delaney as well. 

2CW's upcoming show Best of What's Around has Steen and Funk face-to-face. The reasoning is the shittiest ever but I'll take the confrontation any day. They have also announced their second iPPV(may be a iFFV) will take place on October 26 in Binghamton,NY. It will more than likely be a true sellout which I don't think 2CW's ever done. Binghamton is known as the loudest of the 2CW markets. Plus its going to be literally down the road from me. Praise Moses!


----------



## Lane

AIW has announced Michael Elgin vs Biff Busick for their JLIT tournament.


----------



## Obfuscation

AR Fox had a GREAT match? Huh, didn't think it was possible. 

Reading the review on Callihan vs Hardy has inspired me to download the entire event. Or if there is any way to only see that match by itself, I'll go that route. Must see it.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> AR Fox had a GREAT match? Huh, didn't think it was possible.
> 
> Reading the review on Callihan vs Hardy has inspired me to download the entire event. Or if there is any way to only see that match by itself, I'll go that route. Must see it.


Yeah, I was pretty surprised myself.

Hour and 30 minutes into this video: http://www.livesportsvideo.com/goli...013638&s=mp4&adds=&m=guestfree&listgca=Circle

I'm in one of those weird fits where I wanna watch wrestling but idk what and every show I pop in I'm just like meh, don't feel like it. I've gone through 3 ROH shows & a WWE blu ray. haha


----------



## Obfuscation

Callihan vs Hardy :hb

I've had those days. Most of the time I pick up the case, look at it for a bit while thinking, then eventually put it down and debate what it is I want to watch. Like right now. Might just finish SHINE #8 atm. This show better pick up. First half was some of the worst crap I've seen this year. Mercedes Martinez vs Nikki Roxx should at least be pretty good. Fingers crossed these ladies can turn the show around.


----------



## Dark Church

In an ROH mood
Death Before Dishonor V Night 2
8:19 Mark Briscoe vs El Generico - ***
6:42 Deranged vs Jack Evans - *3/4
15:01 Jigsaw & Chris Hero vs Nigel McGuiness & Claudio Castagnolli - **1/2
12:38 Lacey vs Sara Del Rey - **
17:09 Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson - ***1/4
14:13 Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen - ***1/2
15:15 Brent Albright vs Takeshi Morishima - ***1/4
33:53 NRC & Matt Sydal vs The Resilliance & Delirious - ***1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

Needs more love for Del Rey vs Lacey & Danielson vs Quackenbush. Those destroy the Steen vs Jay Briscoe match.


----------



## Corey

SHIT, lowest ratings I've ever seen for that double main event, which are **** and **** 1/2 for me respectively. MATT FUCKING CROSS. Also amazing that Morishima made me care about a Brent Albright match and it turned out pretty damn great.


----------



## Dark Church

Main event dragged on for me when the last nearly ten minutes was Erik Stevens in a one on one with Roderick Strong. Matt Cross was amazing but did nothing past the twenty minute mark. In no way were either of those matches ****. Especially the Morishima match.


----------



## Obfuscation

It did drag when it was only Strong & Stevens. Although, that wasn't a mega negative. They were drained. Match was legit probably the most chaotic in ROH history. Which covers quite a bit of ground with their brawls.

Have a feeling you're not wise to why Morishima's championship matches were just about all amazing matches.


----------



## peep4life

Morishima Albright is a ****1/2 from me...absolutely love it...one of my favorite Morishima ROH matched


----------



## Smith_Jensen

peep4life said:


> Morishima Albright is a ****1/2 from me...absolutely love it...one of my favorite Morishima ROH matched


I agree with that rating. A lot of people didn't think Albright was gonna win the title before the match happened. Despite that, the crowd really bought into the nearfalls and thought Albright was gonna win.


----------



## Obfuscation

It showed how Albright is underrated, imo. Sort of like Pearce. He gets this "bland" moniker attached to him by some and I always thought that was never a fair claim.

-----------

*Glory By Honor VI Night One*

1) El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Hangmen3 _(BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright)_ ~ ***3/4*


2) Claudio Castagnoli vs Hallowicked ~ ***


3) Delirious vs Davey Richards ~ **1/2*


4) *ROH Tag Team Championship*
Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe(c) vs No Remorse Corps _(Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero)_ ~ ***1/2*


5) *Scramble Match*
Age of the Fall _(Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black, & Necro Butcher)_ vs The Vulture Squad _(Jack Evans, Jigsaw, & Ruckus)_ ~ *****


6) *Top of the Class Trophy*
Mitch Franklin(c) vs Ernie Osiris ~ *DUD*


7) *Best of Three Series* - *Match Three*
Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries ~ ****1/2*


8) *ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness(c) vs Chris Hero ~ *****


9) Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji ~ *3/4**​

This show holds the biggest disappointment in Ring of Honor history aka the main event. Lol @ how pathetic it is. Only guy who showed any sign of effort during the whole thirty minutes was Morishima. Other three took a crap on all of it. Especially Misawa. Why did he even agree to do that weekend of shows? It was clear from his facial expressions & work that he DID NOT want to be in America to wrestle. Hate this match. Yes, hate. I've seen bad matches before that has earned displeasure, but a lazy match like this needs to fuck off. It's insulting when no effort is given and fans are supposed to accept mediocrity as an acceptable payoff for a "dream" match. Too bad the rest of the show wasn't too special to make up for it. Scramble match was a blast, World Championship told a fine story within a sub-ten minute span, & Danielson vs Aries was good, despite being more or less a highlighted version of their past matches. It's rather skippable, tbhayley. Second time around and this show's quality was weaker than on my first watch.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

HayleySabin said:


> It showed how Albright is underrated, imo. Sort of like Pearce. He gets this "bland" moniker attached to him by some and I always thought that was never a fair claim.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Glory By Honor VI Night One*
> 
> 1) El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Hangmen3 _(BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright)_ ~ ***3/4*
> 
> 
> 2) Claudio Castagnoli vs Hallowicked ~ ***
> 
> 
> 3) Delirious vs Davey Richards ~ **1/2*
> 
> 
> 4) *ROH Tag Team Championship*
> Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe(c) vs No Remorse Corps _(Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero)_ ~ ***1/2*
> 
> 
> 5) *Scramble Match*
> Age of the Fall _(Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black, & Necro Butcher)_ vs The Vulture Squad _(Jack Evans, Jigsaw, & Ruckus)_ ~ *****
> 
> 
> 6) *Top of the Class Trophy*
> Mitch Franklin(c) vs Ernie Osiris ~ *DUD*
> 
> 
> 7) *Best of Three Series* - *Match Three*
> Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries ~ ****1/2*
> 
> 
> 8) *ROH World Championship*
> Nigel McGuinness(c) vs Chris Hero ~ *****
> 
> 
> 9) Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji ~ *3/4**​
> 
> This show holds the biggest disappointment in Ring of Honor history aka the main event. Lol @ how pathetic it is. Only guy who showed any sign of effort during the whole thirty minutes was Morishima. Other three took a crap on all of it. Especially Misawa. Why did he even agree to do that weekend of shows? It was clear from his facial expressions & work that he DID NOT want to be in America to wrestle. Hate this match. Yes, hate. I've seen bad matches before that has earned displeasure, but a lazy match like this needs to fuck off. It's insulting when no effort is given and fans are supposed to accept mediocrity as an acceptable payoff for a "dream" match. Too bad the rest of the show wasn't too special to make up for it. Scramble match was a blast, World Championship told a fine story within a sub-ten minute span, & Danielson vs Aries was good, despite being more or less a highlighted version of their past matches. It's rather skippable, tbhayley. Second time around and this show's quality was weaker than on my first watch.


What are your thoughts on Albright vs Pearce from Death Before Dishonor VI?

Misawa worked those two ROH shows for a good pay day. From what I remembered, ticket prices for the shows with Misawa were higher than usual.


----------



## Obfuscation

Of course they were. I would have paid to see Misawa live too. Shame he didn't put his heart into the matches. Well, at least the tag. Memory on the singles match vs KENTA is a bit fuzzy. I know it wasn't too special though.

Pearce vs Albright Death Before Dishnor VI? Damn near my favorite match of 2008. Legit. Only match I had that was on the same level for me was Jacobs/Black vs Danielson/Aries from Respect is Earned II & Misawa/Morishima 3/2.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah that match sucked. Apparently Misawa was ill for that weekend. The other 3 didn't really bring much to the table either though. Misawa/KENTA the night after was better. In fairness Misawa wasn't all that good in high profile matches at that point in NOAH either. His best days were well behind him by then. Not like Kobashi in 2005 who was still one of the best in the world when he came over.*


----------



## Obfuscation

With the exception of Misawa vs Morishima mention from my last post. Love that match.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*EVOLVE 19 Review (4/5/2013)
-This was a meh show from EVOLVE, but it was also the first of the tripleshot so I couldn't have expected too much. You got some good stuff like the opener and SSB/Bucks while the ME opinion will vary. Guess I can eat crow on Fox winning the tourney he deserves it but it would've made more sense last year.*

Samuray Del Sol vs. Rich Swann vs. Sami Callihan vs. Jigsaw-N/A (*** from what I saw)
AR Fox vs. Jon Davis-**
Drew Gulak & Orange Cassidy vs. Johnny Gargano & Brian Kendrick-**
Sami Callihan vs. Chucky T-**
AR Fox vs. Ricochet-***
Scott Reed vs. Arik Cannon-**
Super Smash Bros vs. The Young Bucks-***
AR Fox vs. Sami Callihan-***

*Open the Ultimate Gate 2013 Review (4/6/2013)
-Good show here; you got some good progression all around, good pacing and the main attraction matches delivered and topped it all off with a hell of a ME.*

Rich Swann vs. Brian Kendrick-**
Taylor vs. Strickland vs. Ant vs. Nese vs. Jigsaw vs. Cannon-****
Scott Reed vs. Derek Ryze-SQUASH
Jon Davis vs. Trent?-**
EITA & Tomahawk T.T vs. Super Smash Bros-***
Ricochet vs. Akira Tozawa-****
Uhaa Nation vs. Sami Callihan-**
CIMA & AR Fox vs. The Young Bucks-***+
Johnny Gargano vs. Shingo Takagi-****

*Mercury Rising 2013 Review (4/7/2013)
-Underwhelming show following up from OTUG and by far the weakest Mercury Rising DGUSA has produced but it wasn't bad. It did a great job of setting up the brand going forward and the main attraction matches delivered. *

Tony Nese vs. Soldier Ant-**
Scott Reed vs. Caleb Konley-**
Super Smash Brothers vs. The DUF-***
Brian Kendrick vs. Chucky T-**
Matt vs. Nick vs. Fox vs. Del Sol vs. Uhaa vs. CVE vs. Façade-***
Jon Davis vs. Orange Cassidy-N/A
CIMA, EITA & Tomahawk T.T vs. Gargano, Swann & Ricochet-***+
Shingo Takagi vs. Akira Tozawa-****
_______

****I’ll take this time to wish Sami Callihan the best in WWE. Couldn’t believe they actually signed him but he come a very long way and truly deserve the opportunity for more exposure.*


----------



## Obfuscation

*SHINE #8*

1) Nikki St. John vs Luscious Latasha ~ *DUD*


2) Su Yung vs Brittney Savage ~ *DUD*


3) Brandi Wine vs Jayme Jameson ~ *DUD*


4) Santana Garrett vs Sojo Bolt ~ **1/2*


5) Mercedez Martinez vs Nikki Roxx ~ ****1/4*


6) *Fans Bring The Weapons I Quit Match*
Leva Bates vs Kimberly ~ *DUD*


7) *Respect vs Career Match*
Jessicka Havok vs Reby Sky ~ ****1/2*


8) *No DQ Match*
Valkyrie _(Rain, Allysin Kay, Taylor Made, & Ivelisse Velez)_ vs Amazing Kong, Christina Von Eerie, Mia Yim, & Angelina Love ~ ******​
As you can tell this was a bit of an up & down show. Undercard was atrocious. Poor match after poor match. Where as the upper card nearly went four for four in the delivering department. Too bad the Bates/Kimberly gimmick match was tripe. Very sloppy, very "exposing" if you will. Just bad. Unsure how the Arkham Asylum Cage match between the two will go on SHINE #9. Alas, this show doesn't need to be all bad. The three matches that are worth seeing are all really, really good. One being particularly great, imo. Martinez/Roxx was about as good as a straightforward wrestling match between the two would have been. They're good talents & it showed with a booming competitive match. Martinez has some of the best strikes out there. Havok vs Sky :mark: Oh how I do love a good David vs Goliath match. The story is always kept simple and works very well damn near every single time. Wished the finish would have been a bit "cleaner" considering the stip attached. Only a personal gripe. Job was done and Sky can be very proud of her improvement. She's actually pretty good. Havok per usual was the tops. <3 One more plug: Santana rocks. She's quality. Too bad she got saddled up with the terrible Sojo Bolt. Santana vs a capable opponent should be a sight to see.

Got to see the main event. Maybe I dug it a hair more than others will, but wow was it ever a blast to watch. Very reminiscent to me of those wonderful faction multi-person tags from the 80's or early 90's WCW. All the women were on point in this. Rain has drastically improved from the looks of it. Even with this being a tag match she seemed to hold her own. Which before, she never did if you ask me. Love wasn't in a whole bunch, yet when she was, I can say that was honestly the freshest she's ever looked. Gives me hope of not cringing at the thought of her working more matches within the company. KONG was in beast mode here. Has to be her best performance yet since returning to the Indie circuit. She didn't put her heart into the matches vs Yim @ SHIMMER 53 or vs Kingston, which was too bad. Here she showed something. Ragdolling all of the Valkyrie dames. Loved it. A treat of a match.


----------



## FITZ

That's the problem with having a big main event like that on a card. The undercard takes a serious hit. I mean look at what happens every year when Chikara runs their Cibernetico. You get one great match and a meh undercard. And that sucks because a big match like that can really be amazing when you put so much talent into a match. 

Also I was so sad when I saw 2 threads in the section about death matches with 20+ posts and than realized that they were old threads that got bumped.


----------



## Obfuscation

It ran through my mind about 10 minutes into the main event. All of the talent being kept to one match meant the weaker workers HAD to be on the card in order to fill it up. None of the ladies who had poor performances weren't strangers to working SHINE, but it seemed they were usually paired vs someone good to make it average out. Wasn't the case here. Like I said, the quality of the good matches damn near made up for all the bad ones. Seeing as the only lengthy bad match was the Bates vs Kimberly DUD-fest.

Chikara's cibernetico cards can occasionally be fun. Like 2007. That was a hell of an undercard to go before the main event. Thanks to the Technico team being filled with different choices & non-regulars _(Incognito, Magno, Chivas)_ Cibernetico & Robin is still one of my favorite Chikara shows ever. I know 2009's undercard was pretty weak outside of like one match while the rest were decent at best. So, it fluctuates. Generico vs Ophidian did happen at Cibernetico: The Animated Series. A gem can pop out too.


----------



## Lane

Chris Dickinson vs Masada is going on right this second. I need to see this asap.


----------



## Last Chancery

Dickinson's been added to AAW tomorrow, and May 17th's show will be in cooperation with CHIKARA (or at the least feature multiple talents from that promotion). Fun, fun.


----------



## Obfuscation

*SHINE #9*

1) Allysin Kay vs Courtney Rush ~ ****


2) *SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier*
Saraya Knight vs Su Yung ~ ***1/2*


3) *Three Way Match*
Rhia O'Reilly vs Kimberly Savage vs Solo Darling ~ *DUD*


4) *SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier*
Rain vs Angelina Love ~ ***


5) Nikki Roxx, Mia Yim, & Santana Garrett vs Jesse McKay, Kellie Skater, & Shazza McKenzie ~ ***3/4*


6) *SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier*
Jessicka Havok vs Madison Eagles ~ ****1/2*


7) Mercedez Martinez vs Evie ~ ****1/4*


8) *SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier*
Jazz vs Ivelisse Velez ~ ***


9) *Arkham Asylum Steel Cage Match*
Leva Bates vs Kimberly ~ ****​

Well that main event sure was interesting. Once again, not the prettiest display seen. Granted it was a much needed improvement from their last match. Don't let it be said that those two don't try hard in their matches. They just aren't the smoothest workers out there. Oh well. Leva hits a tremendous missile dropkick from the top of the cage. She gave the match a big spot thanks to that. Plus, she's fucking awesome as a character so I'm going to openly claim *I love her*. The hype video for the match was great. As was Leva dressed up as Joker in a nurse outfit from The Dark Knight. :mark:

Martinez & Evie had some good chemistry which gave us a darn good match. Havok vs Eagles was really good. No shock. Once they got out of their feeling out process they began to throw bombs. Havok was mega over with the fans. Biggest pop of the night - naturally. Knight vs Yung had a nice underdog story behind it. Yung is trying too. And it proved helpful in having the ultimate bully herself, Knight, as her opponent. Other two qualifying matches were busts. Which I 100% expected with Rain vs Love _(yeah, stick to mulit-tags ladies)_ but Jazz vs Ive being a snoozefest was the only disappointment on the night. I went in expecting a hard hitting clash. Instead they lazed it up with a slew of random submissions that had no rhyme or reason. Not to mention the crowd was dead the moment the match began. No life whatsoever. It was the female equivalent to that ultra boring Aries vs Joe match from TNA's ONO X-Division PPV.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TaylorFitz said:


> Also I was so sad when I saw 2 threads in the section about death matches with 20+ posts and than realized that they were old threads that got bumped.


There should be an official Deathmatch discussion thread and/or CZW Discussion thread IMO.


----------



## geraldinhio

PWG's next show is June 15th. No information of announced talent or even a show name but more information is expected very soon.


----------



## Rah

let me check their Twitter... THREE DAYS TO ASW9? HOLY SHIT, YES!


Edit: I didn't take much notice, admittedly, of Michael Ryan's passing (mostly due to not having heard of him before) but El Generico's out of character tweet was quite moving in his admiration, linking to what is perhaps one of the better "lore" tales surrounding the debut of a wrestler - Generico's own. It's a republication of an older story but its eloquence and history definitely makes it a must read for any wrestling fan. Like I say, my knowledge on Canadian wrestling is exceedingly limited so I haven't come across his works before but simply from this article I can surmise that wrestling has lost a truly exceptional fan. A fan who, perhaps, gave birth to El Generico's career.



Spoiler: I Am El Generico's Father




*I am El Generico’s Father
The Secret Origin of the Generic Luchadore*

_ “Inquissima haec bellorum condicio est: prospera omnes sibi indicant, aduersa uni imputantur“
“This is an unfair thing about war wrestling: victory is claimed by all, failure to one alone“_
-Tacitus, Agricola 27:1

I started going to IWS shows in late 2001. Immediately, I started writing about the shows for the wrestling web-site slashwrestling.com run by Christopher Robin Zimmerman, which eventually morphed into the message board The W. At the time, I was still trying to find my voice and what I ended up writing about the IWS were ridiculously long move by move descriptions of the shows, made even more ridiculous by my inability to get basic facts right: like which official reffed what match or whether the DJ was a girl – or a guy with long hair – or which Hardcore Ninja was which. Despite that (or perhaps because of it), the wrestlers and the IWS owner, PCP Crazy F’N Manny, seemed to like what I wrote. Eventually, in January 2003, this would lead to Manny giving me a spot on the IWS booking committee and a job as the IWS publicist.

The main reason that Manny decided to hire me was because of an argument that I got into with one of his wrestlers: Anthony Tonin aka TNT. At the time, TNT was using a technical heel gimmick – claiming that he was the best technical wrestler in Québec. I love technical heels, and at the time TNT had as much right to that gimmick as anyone, since he had spent time wrestling for Les Thatcher’s Heartland Wrestling Association when it was still a WWF development territory. But I couldn’t support TNT’s version of the gimmick, because TNT refused to act like a technical heel in the ring. Specifically, he refused to stretch people and he especially refused to stretch rookies, which to me was inexcusable. Being put in the ring with a rookie and not stretching him is almost immoral by my standards.

A couple of weeks after writing a scathing online attack on TNT’s (in)abilities, the IWS put on an outdoor show during the Montreal Fringe Festival. After the show, I introduced myself to TNT and we had a very good-natured argument about his ability in the ring and his gimmick. Under the circumstances, he was very gracious to me, confirming my suspicion that he was too nice for his gimmick.

TNT objected to my demands for him to stretch people on two grounds: first, he explained that he had trained or helped train most of the kids that he faced, so he didn’t want to hurt them. I countered that I wasn’t asking him to hurt them, just to make it look like he was hurting them. TNT’s second point was more pertinent, he worried that stretching his opponent – humiliating them – would kill their heat and end their careers before they even started. I argued that the opposite was true – that the bigger a dick that TNT was, the bigger a face – a hero – his opponent could be; that a rookie would get more cheers by landing one offensive move in a squash than by fighting TNT in an even-steven match. We agreed to disagree on that point.

Little did I know that this argument would lead to the creation of El Generico.

_“Cactus Jack, Norman tried to be an angel out there, but you wouldn’t let him, because you were not the devil. People can talk about your bumps all they want, but until you learn to be the devil in the ring, you will never be fully all that you can.”_
-Terry Funk

While I was busy quoting Terry Funk’s advice for Mick Foley to TNT, Manny was listening. After all the fans dispersed and the IWS ring was packed back in the truck, Manny and TNT talked. They agreed that at the next IWS show, TNT would take a rookie into the ring and stretch the crap out of him in an elongated squash. How they picked their victim is more legend than truth, to be honest.

_“When the legend becomes fact, print the legend.“_
-The Man Who Shot Liberty Vallance

According to one story, he was a red-headed Mexican who washed dishes in the kitchen of the pool bar Le Skratch where the IWS did their monthly shows. According to a more embroidered story, he was a native of Tijuana who trained in lucha libre in his hometown, until he was banished in disgrace after dropping one of his fellow students on their head with an illegal brain-buster. The wrestler who became El Generico fled north, searching for a place with greater compassion – and harder heads – where he could wrestle as he pleased. Somehow, this search brought him to Laval.

A more prosaic version of the story suggests that he was a young wrestler working the smaller Québec indy feds who picked either the worst possible moment or the best possible moment to pester Manny for an opportunity. Like all the best wrestling legends, all of the stories are true and none of them are.

The day of the show, Manny – perhaps feeling guilty about throwing the kid to the wolf – decided to send him out under a hood (i.e. wearing a mask.) One of the IWS wrestlers, Damien ran a table during the shows selling bootleg Japanese wrestling tapes and authentic Mexican wrestling masks. Manny took an Octagon mask off Damien’s table and gave it to the rookie to wear in the match.

According to IWS lore, in broken English, the young red-headed Mexican protested that he would be wearing someone else’s mask – a huge violation of the sacred traditions of Lucha Libre. Manny pointed out that he was only going to wear it for one match; that Octagon would probably never even hear about it; that it was to protect him from being branded a jobber; and did he want spend the rest of his life washing dishes?

In the back, Manny and his DJ, Tony Falcone, chose the most generic Mexican music possible. (The Bouncing Souls only came later.) One of the IWS wrestlers, Dylan Joffre aka Kid Kamikaze, gave the rookie his training pants from the wrestling school run by WWE veteran Jacques Rougeau Junior. One of the valets used a magic marker to cover the rookie in temporary tattoos, all in an effort to make him look like the most generic luchador possible – the epitome of the one night joke jobber.

Which is how Brian the Guppie, the IWS ring announcer, came to announce the IWS debut of Tijuana native, El Generico, the Generic Luchadore.

Much to TNT’s annoyance, El Generico tried to rally the crowd to his side from the outset by shouting “Olé!” and the IWS crowd gave a good-natured “Olé!” back. This back and forth banter between El Generico and the crowd continued during the opening minute, until TNT lost it and murdered El Generico with a vicious Stan Hansen lariat and then stepped on his neck, screaming at him “Olé! NOW, you son-of-a-bitch!” Well, the IWS crowd didn’t like that much. Who was TNT to be stealing their fun? TNT eventually broke off choking El Generico to put him into a surfboard variant which left one hand free, so that TNT could pull back on El Generico’s arms with one hand and swat the back of his head with the other.

It was at this point that the IWS crowd had an epiphany – a moment of clarity. It was at this point that the crowd switched from chanting “Olé!” to echo El Generico because it was fun to do and started chanting “OLÉ!” on their own because – well, for lots of reasons. Because they wanted to support El Generico; because they hated TNT; because they suddenly realized that everyone else in Le Skratch was chanting; because they suddenly believed that if they kept chanting El Generico could win.

It was a “Tinker-Bell” moment.

So they chanted – no WE chanted, and the harder TNT stretched El Generico, the harder we chanted; the more brutal TNT was, the harder we chanted; the more TNT hated it, the harder we chanted, until TNT was reduced to strangling El Generico with a scissors hold so that he could cut off the “Olé!” from his opponent while cutting off the crowd’s “OLÉ!” by keeping his hands over his ears.

Finally, in frustration, TNT grabbed a chair and pillmanized El Generico’s neck, silencing us… but only briefly. As TNT stood outside the ring, he was forced to shout at IWS referee Ruffneck over a massive “OLÉ!” chant. TNT insisted that Ruffneck count him out, giving the victory to the seemingly-crippled El Generico. TNT tried to grab the mike to shift the blame for what he had done to El Generico’s neck to us, but the chanting only grew louder and TNT eventually gave up and went to the back. Our chanting only stopped when El Generico was carried to the back himself.

In the back, Manny looked down at the bruised luchadore and said, “You do realize, now you’re stuck with the mask?”

As the dust cleared, a few things were clear. We did not know who El Generico was, but we wanted him back. That night, the IWS fans chose the man that they would cheer for more; cheer for louder; cheer for over and above anyone else. That night, we turned El Generico from a joke to a fixture. That night, we created El Generico. That night, we earned the right to say…

I am El Generico’s Father.​



- source


----------



## Pappa Bacon

geraldinhio said:


> PWG's next show is June 15th. No information of announced talent or even a show name but more information is expected very soon.


Probably a random card i don't see them running BOLA or Kurtrussel reunion that soon after ddt and asw.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

Generico story was fabulous. Needing a mask so he randomly put on an Octagon mask to not be branded a jobber. Ah, the stories you eventually get to hear. <3


----------



## geraldinhio

Wow. That Generico story was pure gold. I tried hunt down the match, but to no avail. I was actually watching a lot of Generico's IWS stuff last week. Such fun memories.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> Chris Dickinson vs Masada is going on right this second. I need to see this asap.


Was that at the AIW show? Have to check that out as well. Sounds brutal.

Speaking of brutal matches - I heard RSP and Krimson tore it up at a Prime TV taping last week. Can't wait to see that one either.


----------



## Lane

Yeah it was last night. AIW "Damn, It feels good to be a gangster" every match was no dq. RSP apperantly bled buckets in the six man tag which featured thumbtacks, a table, and lightbulbs.


----------



## Last Chancery

Oh my god, it was Michael Ryan who wrote that piece on Generico? I LOVED that piece when I read it, just so fucking good. Really stuck with me and this is heartbreaking. Talented writer, at the very least. From what I've read he sounds like a bang-up guy. RIP.


----------



## Rah

geraldinhio said:


> Wow. That Generico story was pure gold. I tried hunt down the match, but to no avail. I was actually watching a lot of Generico's IWS stuff last week. Such fun memories.


All I know is that his debut was the opener for IWS Scarred For Life 2002. The only seller who has it registered stopped selling years ago. Too bad, really. Perhaps El Generico would know best?


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> Yeah it was last night. AIW "Damn, It feels good to be a gangster" every match was no dq. RSP apperantly bled buckets in the six man tag which featured thumbtacks, a table, and lightbulbs.


Any detailed writeups on the show released yet? Really interested in this now. Could be really good, or really bad. RSP is the only one in the 6 man who's really known as a deathmatch type guy.


----------



## Lane

No real write ups. Alexander vs Page, 6 man, 4 way, and Dickinson vs Masada are said to be great. Alexander did a top rope moonsault into the crowd on Page.


----------



## FITZ

That story about Generico was amazing. It really just makes me realize how special Generico really was when he was still an indy wrestler. That story right there sounds like it's a wrestling urban legend. To think that in Generico's first match he got the crowd to fall in love with him and start chanting and singing, "Ole" is awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

Only proves how Generico's charisma & presence was on a level unrivaled by tons on the Indie circuit.

:generico


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Rah said:


> let me check their Twitter... THREE DAYS TO ASW9? HOLY SHIT, YES!
> 
> 
> Edit: I didn't take much notice, admittedly, of Michael Ryan's passing (mostly due to not having heard of him before) but El Generico's out of character tweet was quite moving in his admiration, linking to what is perhaps one of the better "lore" tales surrounding the debut of a wrestler - Generico's own. It's a republication of an older story but its eloquence and history definitely makes it a must read for any wrestling fan. Like I say, my knowledge on Canadian wrestling is exceedingly limited so I haven't come across his works before but simply from this article I can surmise that wrestling has lost a truly exceptional fan. A fan who, perhaps, gave birth to El Generico's career.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I Am El Generico's Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am El Generico’s Father
> The Secret Origin of the Generic Luchadore*
> 
> _ “Inquissima haec bellorum condicio est: prospera omnes sibi indicant, aduersa uni imputantur“
> “This is an unfair thing about war wrestling: victory is claimed by all, failure to one alone“_
> -Tacitus, Agricola 27:1
> 
> I started going to IWS shows in late 2001. Immediately, I started writing about the shows for the wrestling web-site slashwrestling.com run by Christopher Robin Zimmerman, which eventually morphed into the message board The W. At the time, I was still trying to find my voice and what I ended up writing about the IWS were ridiculously long move by move descriptions of the shows, made even more ridiculous by my inability to get basic facts right: like which official reffed what match or whether the DJ was a girl – or a guy with long hair – or which Hardcore Ninja was which. Despite that (or perhaps because of it), the wrestlers and the IWS owner, PCP Crazy F’N Manny, seemed to like what I wrote. Eventually, in January 2003, this would lead to Manny giving me a spot on the IWS booking committee and a job as the IWS publicist.
> 
> The main reason that Manny decided to hire me was because of an argument that I got into with one of his wrestlers: Anthony Tonin aka TNT. At the time, TNT was using a technical heel gimmick – claiming that he was the best technical wrestler in Québec. I love technical heels, and at the time TNT had as much right to that gimmick as anyone, since he had spent time wrestling for Les Thatcher’s Heartland Wrestling Association when it was still a WWF development territory. But I couldn’t support TNT’s version of the gimmick, because TNT refused to act like a technical heel in the ring. Specifically, he refused to stretch people and he especially refused to stretch rookies, which to me was inexcusable. Being put in the ring with a rookie and not stretching him is almost immoral by my standards.
> 
> A couple of weeks after writing a scathing online attack on TNT’s (in)abilities, the IWS put on an outdoor show during the Montreal Fringe Festival. After the show, I introduced myself to TNT and we had a very good-natured argument about his ability in the ring and his gimmick. Under the circumstances, he was very gracious to me, confirming my suspicion that he was too nice for his gimmick.
> 
> TNT objected to my demands for him to stretch people on two grounds: first, he explained that he had trained or helped train most of the kids that he faced, so he didn’t want to hurt them. I countered that I wasn’t asking him to hurt them, just to make it look like he was hurting them. TNT’s second point was more pertinent, he worried that stretching his opponent – humiliating them – would kill their heat and end their careers before they even started. I argued that the opposite was true – that the bigger a dick that TNT was, the bigger a face – a hero – his opponent could be; that a rookie would get more cheers by landing one offensive move in a squash than by fighting TNT in an even-steven match. We agreed to disagree on that point.
> 
> Little did I know that this argument would lead to the creation of El Generico.
> 
> _“Cactus Jack, Norman tried to be an angel out there, but you wouldn’t let him, because you were not the devil. People can talk about your bumps all they want, but until you learn to be the devil in the ring, you will never be fully all that you can.”_
> -Terry Funk
> 
> While I was busy quoting Terry Funk’s advice for Mick Foley to TNT, Manny was listening. After all the fans dispersed and the IWS ring was packed back in the truck, Manny and TNT talked. They agreed that at the next IWS show, TNT would take a rookie into the ring and stretch the crap out of him in an elongated squash. How they picked their victim is more legend than truth, to be honest.
> 
> _“When the legend becomes fact, print the legend.“_
> -The Man Who Shot Liberty Vallance
> 
> According to one story, he was a red-headed Mexican who washed dishes in the kitchen of the pool bar Le Skratch where the IWS did their monthly shows. According to a more embroidered story, he was a native of Tijuana who trained in lucha libre in his hometown, until he was banished in disgrace after dropping one of his fellow students on their head with an illegal brain-buster. The wrestler who became El Generico fled north, searching for a place with greater compassion – and harder heads – where he could wrestle as he pleased. Somehow, this search brought him to Laval.
> 
> A more prosaic version of the story suggests that he was a young wrestler working the smaller Québec indy feds who picked either the worst possible moment or the best possible moment to pester Manny for an opportunity. Like all the best wrestling legends, all of the stories are true and none of them are.
> 
> The day of the show, Manny – perhaps feeling guilty about throwing the kid to the wolf – decided to send him out under a hood (i.e. wearing a mask.) One of the IWS wrestlers, Damien ran a table during the shows selling bootleg Japanese wrestling tapes and authentic Mexican wrestling masks. Manny took an Octagon mask off Damien’s table and gave it to the rookie to wear in the match.
> 
> According to IWS lore, in broken English, the young red-headed Mexican protested that he would be wearing someone else’s mask – a huge violation of the sacred traditions of Lucha Libre. Manny pointed out that he was only going to wear it for one match; that Octagon would probably never even hear about it; that it was to protect him from being branded a jobber; and did he want spend the rest of his life washing dishes?
> 
> In the back, Manny and his DJ, Tony Falcone, chose the most generic Mexican music possible. (The Bouncing Souls only came later.) One of the IWS wrestlers, Dylan Joffre aka Kid Kamikaze, gave the rookie his training pants from the wrestling school run by WWE veteran Jacques Rougeau Junior. One of the valets used a magic marker to cover the rookie in temporary tattoos, all in an effort to make him look like the most generic luchador possible – the epitome of the one night joke jobber.
> 
> Which is how Brian the Guppie, the IWS ring announcer, came to announce the IWS debut of Tijuana native, El Generico, the Generic Luchadore.
> 
> Much to TNT’s annoyance, El Generico tried to rally the crowd to his side from the outset by shouting “Olé!” and the IWS crowd gave a good-natured “Olé!” back. This back and forth banter between El Generico and the crowd continued during the opening minute, until TNT lost it and murdered El Generico with a vicious Stan Hansen lariat and then stepped on his neck, screaming at him “Olé! NOW, you son-of-a-bitch!” Well, the IWS crowd didn’t like that much. Who was TNT to be stealing their fun? TNT eventually broke off choking El Generico to put him into a surfboard variant which left one hand free, so that TNT could pull back on El Generico’s arms with one hand and swat the back of his head with the other.
> 
> It was at this point that the IWS crowd had an epiphany – a moment of clarity. It was at this point that the crowd switched from chanting “Olé!” to echo El Generico because it was fun to do and started chanting “OLÉ!” on their own because – well, for lots of reasons. Because they wanted to support El Generico; because they hated TNT; because they suddenly realized that everyone else in Le Skratch was chanting; because they suddenly believed that if they kept chanting El Generico could win.
> 
> It was a “Tinker-Bell” moment.
> 
> So they chanted – no WE chanted, and the harder TNT stretched El Generico, the harder we chanted; the more brutal TNT was, the harder we chanted; the more TNT hated it, the harder we chanted, until TNT was reduced to strangling El Generico with a scissors hold so that he could cut off the “Olé!” from his opponent while cutting off the crowd’s “OLÉ!” by keeping his hands over his ears.
> 
> Finally, in frustration, TNT grabbed a chair and pillmanized El Generico’s neck, silencing us… but only briefly. As TNT stood outside the ring, he was forced to shout at IWS referee Ruffneck over a massive “OLÉ!” chant. TNT insisted that Ruffneck count him out, giving the victory to the seemingly-crippled El Generico. TNT tried to grab the mike to shift the blame for what he had done to El Generico’s neck to us, but the chanting only grew louder and TNT eventually gave up and went to the back. Our chanting only stopped when El Generico was carried to the back himself.
> 
> In the back, Manny looked down at the bruised luchadore and said, “You do realize, now you’re stuck with the mask?”
> 
> As the dust cleared, a few things were clear. We did not know who El Generico was, but we wanted him back. That night, the IWS fans chose the man that they would cheer for more; cheer for louder; cheer for over and above anyone else. That night, we turned El Generico from a joke to a fixture. That night, we created El Generico. That night, we earned the right to say…
> 
> I am El Generico’s Father.​
> 
> 
> 
> - source


So this Michael Ryan guy is the one who wrote this article? I remember reading it a few weeks ago and thinking it was really good. Such a shame he passed.


----------



## Last Chancery

Elgin/Masada was bland outside a couple spots. Masada really phoned it in, then charged me $5 for a photo with him. No fault of his own, he spent much the day driving in from Jersey, paying $80 in tolls along the way. But goddamn did he look awful out there, just gassed and not good. His strikes were actually weaker than John Morrison's. Guess there's a reason this went on third.

And Brian Kendrick was even worse. He literally just showed up, came out to shitty music, phoned in his match after a couple bumps, then disappeared. Didn't stick to sign anything, didn't even pop his head out to greet anybody. That's fine, his choice, some of the folks I was talking to said he was kind of strange and anti-social. Again, that's fine, but damn, can't imagine how much money they paid for him to job to Hollister in a weak 10-minute match. Shug deserves so much better than a seemingly unmotivated Brian Kendrick.


----------



## Mattyb2266

That's really upsetting about Kendrick/Hollister. I just watched Shane's match with Jacobs and loved it, so I was pumped for his match with Kendrick.

Masada outside of death matches can be great with the right opponent, but if its the wrong opponent, it can usually be meh, and I'm a huge Masada fan.


----------



## Last Chancery

On the contrary, there was a huge eight-man tag between Irish Airborne and Monster Mafia (Ethan Page/Josh Alexander) vs. Zero Gravity, Marion Fontaine and Louis Lyndon. Really fucking fun match and it blew everything else on tonight's card out of the water.

The heels all wore Bengals orange. Matching. Gear. It was awesome. Reminded me of a Survivor Series style team.

They also jobbed out Chris Dickinson to Keith Walker in four minutes. I was the only person who had any sort of idea who Dickinson was, and he got crushed. Took a disturbingly unnecessary neck bump off a release suplex, no idea how he's walking right now.


----------



## KingCrash

Figured with Masada's penchant for not wanting to do much in plain wrestling matches unless Elgin just beat the crap out of him it'd be meh. Not really surprised about Kendrick either after seeing him in Gabe Inc. Wrestlemania Weekend, but at least Hollister won.

Two questions - What was the main event & did they finally stop the MsChif vs. guys angles because if there's one thing on AAW shows that's overplayed it's that.


----------



## Lane

Heres a write up of the AIW show.
http://culturecrossfire.com/wrestli...se-wrestling-in-cleveland-ohio-april-26-2013/


----------



## sXeMope

Thanks for that. RSP looks like a mess in that pic. Too bad the 6 man match wasn't more descriptive, but I checked out a few Twitter pages of the guys involved and it really sounds insane. According to Matt Cross and J-Pro they "Brought it back to 1997" and as someone who owns their BYW tape, I'm excited to hear that. Masada/Dickinson sounds pretty good though. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## FITZ

CZW: Cage of Death XIV
_

Ultraviolent Insanity for the CZW Tag Team Championship:_
*Nation of Intoxication vs. 4 Loco w/Chrissy Rivera*

Insanity would be the way to describe this one. It was a total spotfest but I can’t believe some of the stuff they were doing to each other. I saw someone put their head between the rungs of a ladder, hit a few people, and then take a german suplex while the ladder was still there. That’s the kind of insanity I’m talking about. There wasn’t much else to this other than the spots, Chrissy got some heat and actually made it obvious which team to boo for, but it was a lot of fun. It’s exactly what the crowd wanted as well and the perfect way to open this kind of show. Personally this is more fun than the rating indicates. If you want to see a bunch of crazy shit this is for you.
****1/2*


*Rich Swann vs. Shane Strickland*

OK, I’m a believer in Swann now. I never really saw him as anything more than a spot monkey but now my outlook has totally changed on him. Strickland is another guy that also just seems like a spot guy but in this match there was some real heat between the two. I felt like they didn’t like each other the entire time. Yeah this match still had a lot of big spots but it was all about the animosity between these two. Swann showed more of a mean streak than I’m used to it worked really well. I was expecting a bunch of high risk moves but I got a real match from them instead. A pleasant surprise.
****1/4*


*Drew Gulak and Kimber Lee vs. Greg Excellent and His Mom*
This wasn’t very funny and it wasn’t a good wrestling match. There really isn’t anything positive to say about this one really. I’ll just leave it at that.
*1/2**


_Anything Goes:_
*Sami Callihan vs. Adam Cole*

These guys have amazing chemistry together. Their characters make them the perfect rivals for each other and I’ve never been let down when I see these two in the ring. That being said this was probably their weakest encounter that I’ve seen. It was more of a hardcore match than anything I’ve seen between the two and that certainly didn’t help the match, if anything it took away from the match. They spent a lot of time looking for weapons around ringside and setting up their spots. But the spots weren’t anything amazing. Yes this was still a very good match but they really didn’t need all the weapons, and if they were going to have a hardcore style match I don’t think this was the right card for it to happen. It’s still impossible to go wrong when they step in the ring together though. 
****1/2*


*BLKOUT vs. OI4K
*
It was kind of cool how they tried to make it look like everyone was breaking character and that there was a real fight that broke out between the teams. That being said the match wasn’t very good. Interesting segment after the match ended but the 5 or so minutes leading up to the no contest was totally forgettable. 
*NO RATING*

_
CZW Wired Championship:_
*AR Fox(c) vs. Robert Anthony*

So Fox ad an open challenge and “The Ego” responded. This match worked because the characters and styles meshed so well. Anthony just tried to slow things down and control the tempo of the match. However Fox just wanted to get the chance to hit his big moves. So much of the match was Ego trying to prevent the explosive Fox from doing what he does best. There were a few good teases were it looked like Fox was going to open things up but failed to do so. Ego was amazing here with his old school heel tactics and the way Fox reacted to him was awful. It was this mix of anger, confusion, and concern from Fox that really made it look like Ego was getting into his head. 

I swear if Fox sold anything for more than 10 seconds this could have been in the talks for one of the better indy matches of last year. However as soon as Fox would get in offense it seemed that all of the stuff that Ego did was a waste. Fox is a guy that I wish would get signed so he could go to developmental and actually learn how to work a match. He can do so much awesome stuff in the ring and with the right opponent he can tell a great story in the ring. But he has these glaring weaknesses that turn matches that should be awesome into matches that were just good. And that’s what his was. Get past your anger at Fox and his selling and you still have a match that had great character work and told a compelling story.
****1/4 *


_CZW World Championship Match:_
*Masada(c.) vs. Drake Younger *

I love how Masada has been booked as this unstoppable force. Here he comes in as the champion and has to defend against Younger, the guy that was champion in CZW longer than anyone else. He controlled much of the match and we got to see Younger look for cracks in Masada’s armor. Masada’s armor has no cracks. He’s seriously been booked so strong for so long that I can’t see someone beating him. This match had a few moments where it looked like Drake had a chance but in reality it was mostly Drake just trying not to die in the ring with the monster that is Masada. There were few hardcore spots mixed in (and some looked brutal) but this was really a hybrid type of match here as you had these guys showing off everything that they can do. Pretty solid match and the ending was just brutal and further solidifies Masada as the man in CZW. There were a few awkward moments and a little sloppiness but other than that a very good match. 
*****


_Cage of Death:_
*DJ Hyde vs. Matt Tremont*

This is one of the more brutal matches that I’ve ever seen. Tremont is willing to do anything in the ring it seem and this is DJ’s company so the risks both guys were taking was just insane. It actually told a story in the ring because this was a feud that had been built up for a good portion of last year. DJ’s control segments really made me want to see a comeback from Tremont and I can’t even describe some of the bumps that Tremont took to put DJ in the position of controlling the match. I don’t think these two could have a good singles match without weapons but in this setting they were perfect. I’m not going to say that they went and told this amazing story and that there was great psychology in the match but I will say that this is more than just two guys throwing each other into glass panes. Knowing the history between them helped and made this a lot more enjoyable.

This was a lot better than COD last year and that’s hard for me to admit because I was in the second row last year and watched this one on DVD. You don’t see crazy shit like this in the other indy companies out there. This is what makes CZW different. I loved the match. This is the perfect way to end a blood feud in CZW. 
*****1/4*​

This was a great show. It had a good mix of styles that made it a lot easier to sit through. There was one bad match on the card but everything else was at least good. I would say this is worth a watch even if you aren’t a CZW fan.


----------



## NO!

*ROH Final Battle 2005*

Jimmy Rave vs. Milano Collection AT: ****1/2*

Azrieal vs. Colt Cabana: *****

ROH Pure Championship match:
Nigel McGuinness(c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli: ***1/2*

Alex Shelley vs. Steve Corino: ***1/2*

Four Corner Survival:
Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe: ****1/2*

Ricky Reyes vs. Davey Andrews: *Squash Match*

ROH World Tag Team Championship match:
Sal Rinauro and Tony Mamaluke(c) vs. Roderick Strong and Austin Aries: ****1/2*

ROH World Championship match:
Bryan Danielson(c) vs. Naomichi Marufuji: *****1/2*

GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship match:
KENTA(c) vs. Low Ki: *******

*Overall: 9/10*


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Last Chancery said:


> Elgin/Masada was bland outside a couple spots. Masada really phoned it in, then charged me $5 for a photo with him.


Maybe it's just me but I will never pay for an autograph or picture with a wrestler (or any famous person). That's such bullshit.


----------



## Last Chancery

blink_41sum_182 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I will never pay for an autograph or picture with a wrestler (or any famous person). That's such bullshit.


Eh, it's standard fare in the indy wrestling community, far as I know. You typically (over)pay for an 8x10, anywhere from $5-25 (crazy, I know, but it depends on the person) and then they give you the photo for free. I did it the other way around, and he offered to sign something but I didn't have anything with me. Asked him if he had anything, and he had a whole table full of stuff, and he said no. So I said no to the autograph.

Call it solid business principles or being colossal cheapskates, but it was what it was. Can't particularly say I'm a fan of Masada's now, after that performance and that exchange. I don't mean to make him out to be a douche bag or anything; for all intents and purposes, he was rather funny, deaf in one ear thanks to Dickinson the night prior, and most likely hopped up on something. Either that or he has a wicked, ironic sense of humor about him. There was an official Macho Man fan there (Macho Fan?) and he was just walking around taking pictures with fans for charity, and Masada asks me without any irony in his voice, "What's Macho Man doing here? I thought he was dead."

Has to be his sense of humor, now that I think about it. But, given the show, I wouldn't be surprised or even disappointed if he was drunk or drugged up, either.


----------



## Obfuscation

Last Chancery said:


> And Brian Kendrick was even worse. He literally just showed up, came out to shitty music, phoned in his match after a couple bumps, then disappeared. Didn't stick to sign anything, didn't even pop his head out to greet anybody. That's fine, his choice, some of the folks I was talking to said he was kind of strange and anti-social. Again, that's fine, but damn, can't imagine how much money they paid for him to job to Hollister in a weak 10-minute match. Shug deserves so much better than a seemingly unmotivated Brian Kendrick.


</3

Suppose we can look at the positive which is Hollister getting the win.


----------



## Chismo

*Supercard of Honor VII*


1.	QT Marshall & RD Evans vs. TaDarius Thomas & ACH

_I wanted to give up after this, I swear._

*1/2


2.	Shelton Benjamin vs. Mike Bennett

_Oh God, kill me now! Maria’s assets prevented this from being a DUD._

1/2*


3.	*No.1 Cont. for the ROH World Championship*: Michael Elgin vs. Jay Lethal

_Just an emotionless exhibition of moves, counters and faux fighting spirit, however, I’m a sucker for Elgin’s power moves, so this wasn’t all bad._

**1/2


4.	S.C.U.M. (Jimmy Jacobs, Rhino, Jimmy Rave, Rhett Titus & Cliff Compton) vs. Team ROH (Mark Briscoe, BJ Whitmer, Mike Mondo, Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander)

_You know there’s something rotten in Honorville when you have the bozos like Mondo, Coleman and Alexander representing your babyface team going into war against an evil faction._

**


5.	Roderick Strong vs. Karl Anderson

_Good stuff, but nothing special or great at all. Again, this was another match where they didn’t invest too much into some good character work._

***


6.	*ROH TV Championship*: Matt Taven © vs. Adam Cole vs. Matt Hardy

_Fuck this shit, fuck Taven, fuck Matt Hardy, and fuck ROH for making Cole a boring babyface. We got another emotionless clusterfuck, where the highlight was Scarlett giving Nigel a lap dance. Yeah, and that’s it. Really terrible match._

1/2*


7.	*ROH World Tag Team Championship*: Red Dragon (Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish) © vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards)

_This was on the way of becoming a good tag affair, but they just couldn’t resist, could they? Enter over choreographed spots and fake, brainless and insulting double team moves. Babyface Davey and the Wolves are just horrible and painful to watch._

*1/2


8.	*ROH World Championship*: Kevin Steen © vs. Jay Briscoe

_Fuck yeah, finally, a match that reminded on the good old ROH. Very well done main event, good storytelling all around, simple and effective wrestling, and I gotta give them big props for creating a really dramatic climax, which paid off eventually. This was a true feel good moment. This was also the first match on the card with some emotion in and behind it, and let me tell you, it makes quite a difference. Unfortunately, that art is lost in ROH, and I see this match more as an exception, and not some kind of turning point._

***3/4


This was a one match show, with only Roddy/Karl coming even close to the Steen/Jay quality. Elgin/Lethal and 10-man tag were solid (and I use that word generously), and the rest of the show was terrible. I was on the verge of giving up (again), but I waited for Steen/Jay, and it paid off, thankfully. ROH is just filled with bad wrestlers plaguing everything, and some of them are bad at best. The booking doesn’t help anyone, either, and it seems no one works with them seriously, it’s just a bunch of guys who exchange moves and kickouts. The entire environment is murky and depressive, and gives me fucking headaches. I remember when ROH was the best fed in America, filled with amazing wrestlers. You knew what you get when you buy/download a ROH show, you knew you’ll catch at least one or two great matches with Low-Ki, Styles, Daniels, Joe, Homicide, Dragon, Nigel, NOAH or Dragon Gate guys. And what we got today? Well, no one with little brains buys shows hoping to see what Matt Hardy is doing. Or Mike Mondo, or Coleman and Alexander, or Taven, or Titus, or Lethal, or Benjamin, or QT Marshall, etc. There’s few good men left in ROH.

Also, the crowd was fucking terrible. Really, the NYC crowds are the worst in the world, especially on ROH shows. It’s just a bunch of internet smarks trying to put themselves over with embarrassing chants and remarks. They think they’re cool, but in reality they’re absolutely disgusting. _“Randy Savage, Chris Benoit, This Is Wrestling, Feed Me More”_, etc. Fuck them, no wonder TNA won’t do televised shows from New York, when these people buy tickets just to “look and sound cool on air”. Hardcore ROHbots are the worst pile of crap. I’ll take silent crowds over them every day. And of course, Kelly, Nigel and that third bozo were beyond terrible on commentary.​


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Survival of the Fittest 2010

**Qualifiyng Matches
*Colt Cabana vs. Rhett Titus - * 3/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Grizzly Redwood - **
Kevin Steen vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ** 1/2
Steve Corino vs. Adam Cole - * 1/2
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Edwards - *** 1/4
Kenny King vs. El Generico - ** 1/4

Homicide vs. Andy Ridge - 3/4*

The Briscoes & Christopher Daniels vs. The House of Truth (Roderick Strong, Michael Elgin, & Zach Gowen) - ***

*Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match
*Rhett Titus vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen vs. Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Kenny King- ***

*Overall: 6/10*

Without a doubt the overall weakest show I've ever seen in ROH. The qualifying matches really didn't offer much of anything & despite Hero/Edwards delivering some quality material, it ended abruptly with Edwards' shoulder injury. Good continuation of the Steen/Generico feud but their matches on the card suffered from it. Homicide & Andy Ridge can fuck off. Good 6-man but nothing memorable. SOTF match was good in parts and flat in others. Great showing from Cole & ANX but the booking with Edwards sort of made it look like he was taking shortcuts and got in advantage due to hardly ever being used in the match. Kenny King totally showed up though. (Y)

Only reason to buy this show is for the bonus disc: _The Best of Nigel McGuinness_. Arguable has all of his best Title defenses from '08. Generico, Danielson, Aries, Strong, Steen, etc.​


----------



## FITZ

I think I've purchased 1 8X10 in my time as an indy wrestling fan. I went to a local show and Bobby Fish was booked on it because he lives like 15 minutes away from the venue. During intermission he was selling pictures. I didn't really want to buy one but he wasn't selling anything else and after talking to the guy for like 10 minutes and not seeing anyone interested in his stuff I gave in and spent the $5 on one. It in a dresser drawer in my room somewhere in my house. Whatever he was a cool guy and put on a really good match (and this is a company that doesn't have many good matches) so I didn't mind helping him out.


----------



## sXeMope

I generally buy 8x10's from every "name" that comes through here. I generally go alone and it feels awkward to ask people to take my picture with a wrestler. I have pictures with Dan Severn, Kiyoshi & Krimson, Bret Hart, Roddy Piper and Sabu. Couldn't list all the 8x10's I have though tbh. I personally think it's stupid for wrestlers to charge fans for taking pictures with them. 8x10s are understandable because they need to get them printed and pay for them themselves. I paid for pictured with Bret and Roddy, but they were professionally taken pictures and the promotion printed them out for the fans. (Which they really fucked up on at the first show. Bret was there, about 200 pics were taken, and all printed off afterwards. Show started about 2 hours late, ended at 11 and we were there for another hour waiting in line for the pictures. Didn't get home until around 1am. Had an English exam the next morning, hahaha.


----------



## FITZ

I don't really buy much of anything now at indy shows. I occassionly grab a DVD from the Highspots table but that's about it. Since I don't plan on spending any money I usually don't go the wrestler's merch tables anymore. I don't really have many good experiences meeting wrestlers because I don't have many experiences of talking to them at all. Meeting Colt Cabana and Freight Train at WrestleCon was cool. My brother had a funyn drunken encounter with him but we also bough stuff from him so that helped. 

Freight Train is probably the only wrestler I've talked to that didn't seem to give a shit about selling me anything. I just talked to him about how long he had been the $5 Wrestling champion (and he sort of told me he was going to win his match).


----------



## Dark Church

Glory By Honor V Night 2
7:35 Davey Richards vs Jack Evans - **1/2
8:17 Adam Pearce vs Delirious - ***
11:07 Jimmy Jacobs vs Christopher Daniels vs Colt Cabana - **1/2
18:00 Briscoes vs Samoa Joe & Homicide - ***1/2
21:33 Kings Of Wrestling vs Roderick Strong & Austin Aries - ****
22:32 Nigel McGuiness vs Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/2
33:02 KENTA vs Bryan Danielson -.*****

What an amazing show and possibly the best show I have ever seen. The three way was the only underwhelming match. It was reasonable though due to the Jacobs/Cabana/Lacey angle at the time.

The main event was even more amazing considering Danielson was injured going into the match. The counters, near falls and just general psychology were top notch.

Overall: 10/10


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah, some wrestlers just try to get you over to sell you shit. I got caught by Silvie Surfer at a show. Honestly, I thought she was Niki Nitro until I read the signature afterwards haha. Colt is one of those cool guys though. Met him twice, and he seemed to be loved by everyone and didn't push his merch


----------



## Last Chancery

sXeMope said:


> Yeah, some wrestlers just try to get you over to sell you shit. I got caught by Silvie Surfer at a show. Honestly, I thought she was Niki Nitro until I read the signature afterwards haha. Colt is one of those cool guys though. Met him twice, and he seemed to be loved by everyone and didn't push his merch


Generico is/was really good about this too. Always up for a conversation, broken English or broken Spanish, pictures are free for whomever asks for one, just really solid principles. I know Masada drove all the way from Jersey, or wherever, but man, that rubbed me the wrong way. I don't particularly miss the $5, and frankly he probably needs it more than me, but still. I don't buy DVDs, and I don't really care for autographs unless it's a jobber or a superstar and nobody in between, but I do like photos to show my friends and post to my page and all that crap. It commemorates my meeting them and the influence they had on me then and there, and honestly, I now use it to acid test the wrestlers on who has heart and who doesn't.

A guy like ACH, who was also on the show, had a crowd of people surrounding him, and he signed everything for free, took pictures with everybody who asked, whatever. It's clear he's going to be huge very soon, so people want to get him while they still can. But it's also because he is super approachable and welcomes that kind of stuff. That, I believe, is why he is going to do so well, because he's not a tired slug who mooches money off the fans. Even Colt, who is there at the shows to sell his shit and make money, doesn't charge for pics. So lol Masada and double lol CZW.

Have to say, though, the coolest fuckin' dudes are the Crist brothers. They jokingly push their stuff on people, but they are willing to haggle. I talked Jake down to $10 for the orange OI4K shirt two weeks ago, which wasn't a terrible deal. I have no issue putting my money directly into the hands of those I consider good, and they're good. And they certainly don't charge for photos.

Good discussion, lads.


----------



## Lane

Someone watch the Kevin Steen Show on highspots.tv and tell me how it is. <3


----------



## Obfuscation

I actually had fun with Supercard of Honor VII. 8*D

Corino owning that terrible _(worse than the others)_ commentator was about the highlight of the night for me. Don't know if that's a positive for the company.


----------



## Chismo

Nigel was really bad as well. _"This is what Ring of Honor is all about!"_ x 300.


----------



## Obfuscation

He's always been bad at commentary when you think about it. () There is a difference between "getting into the action" and standing up marking harder than the marks in attendance. I hate that.


----------



## Chismo

His voice really irks me, he used to be a great promo man back in the day, but only because he's intelligent and wasn't overexposed on the mic. I hate his commentary, he really pisses me off. But Kelly and that other guy, they're absolute garbage.


----------



## duttanized

I hope Corino gets to be on commentary after that SCUM/ROH match.


----------



## Obfuscation

I have no qualms with his voice. It's just the uber marking that rubs me the wrong way. He isn't the worst out there. By far, no way. 

Corino's pop ups on commentary from shows this year is far and away the best highlight for me. Oh, and The Briscoes. b/c, lets face it, we knew that wasn't going to be good and it was a brand of entertainment. Better than Mike Mondo or Davey.


----------



## duttanized

In general, do you guys listen to the commentary on PWG DVD's? I've heard some people really hate it and I'll never understand why tbh.


----------



## Obfuscation

You mean the older ones I assume. I do and don't. Depends what mood I'm in. If the team is Excalibur & Disco, yeah, I have a grand time listening. TARO was too drunk - and not in the ultra funny way either - to be interesting with commentary that had nothing to do with the matches that were shown.


----------



## duttanized

I mean the newer ones also. Personally, I love them and Roddy isn't too bad at commentary.


----------



## Obfuscation

I like it. It's more or less legit commentary from PWG. I enjoy the roundtable of folk that comes through on the shows. Sami Callihan on commentary. PWG gave me that.


----------



## duttanized

Steen's the star on commentary in PWG, although I wish he'd let some other guys do more matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

Steen is PWG elite. It's understandable.


----------



## duttanized

I'd like to see/hear Matt Jackson on commentary tbh.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bring them both up there. Cocky dick gimmick and all.


----------



## duttanized

That would be great, Nick's hilarious when he gets to talk.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Tonight I saw my first PWG match from anything before 2008. Watched Joe vs Danielson from The Musical which I assume is in 04. The commentary was really bad. Excaliber has gotten so much better at it. The match was also shit (compared to what they've done) and ended in a 30 minute draw. I'd give it like **1/4.

I've always wanted to watch Super Dragon vs Steen from Astonishing Xmas so I'll probably watch that and nothing else from pre 08.


----------



## Obfuscation

I liked it upon the last watch. Which was like oh...back in 2008. It could have been a fleeting excuse to go 30 minutes and my memory is playing tricks on me.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> I actually had fun with Supercard of Honor VII. 8*D
> 
> Corino owning that terrible _(worse than the others)_ commentator was about the highlight of the night for me. Don't know if that's a positive for the company.





JoeRulz said:


> Nigel was really bad as well. _"This is what Ring of Honor is all about!"_ x 300.





JoeRulz said:


> His voice really irks me, he used to be a great promo man back in the day, but only because he's intelligent and wasn't overexposed on the mic. I hate his commentary, he really pisses me off. But Kelly and that other guy, they're absolute garbage.


All of this is one of the reasons why I stopped watching ROH. Ever since Kevin Kelly came around the commentary has been god awful and he's usually paired with some random jackoff (Eric Santamaria?). Can't stand Nigel either for the exact reasons posted above.



duttanized said:


> In general, do you guys listen to the commentary on PWG DVD's? I've heard some people really hate it and I'll never understand why tbh.


I do, it's rather entertaining at times depending on who's with Excalibur. It's probably one of the only times I can stand (and maybe even enjoy) Chuck Taylor.

As for PWG shows like pre-2009, I just can't watch them. The commentary is usually terrible or they sync it so you can hardly hear anything going on in the actual match and I hate that old dark ass venue they used to use & for some reason it always bothered me how fucking HARD their ring was.


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't speak ill of the Sweatbox, yo. I lost about 20 pounds in there one night. True story. Wait, you said pre-09. I wonder which venue you're talking about now. Sweatbox, Santa Ana _(that's very old now)_, La Habra _(which was SUPER dark for Horror Business_), Van Nuys/Burbank Armory. Been quite a few in-between Reseda. Which was dark as the Bat Cave in their first few shows. Hated the lighting for BOLA '06. It was horrible.

Chuck Taylor slam made me laugh. Not in a "I disagree way". In a real, that's awesome b/c it is a theme I'm noticing way. Gave me thoughts towards some other lads who feel the same. _(SEE?)_ Am I missing something b/c I've always liked the guy. I'm not even talking about as a straight up wrestler or as that guy from Chikara who threw invisible grenades. I'm talking just who he is character wise. Nothing worthy to despite from my end, but hey, we all have our likes & dislikes. He's a wacky guy. I got no problems. Especially after having one of my favorite matches ever vs Archibald Peck last year.


----------



## KingCrash

duttanized said:


> I hope Corino gets to be on commentary after that SCUM/ROH match.


I think they risk overexposing Corino on commentary like Nigel when SCUM wins the match. Plus it won't help that all he'll be doing is pimping a stable which has the most talented guy a lackey while pure hate from the fans & a known name are the only reasons the main guy is headed for a title shot.


----------



## sXeMope

I love PWG's commentary. Nobody really takes it too seriously, and they have fun with it. It really adds to the fun of PWG.


----------



## Certified G

bigbuxxx said:


> I've always wanted to watch Super Dragon vs Steen from Astonishing Xmas so I'll probably watch that and nothing else from pre 08.


Love that match. Likely my favorite PWG match from what I've seen. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## geraldinhio

duttanized said:


> I'd like to see/hear Matt Jackson on commentary tbh.


YES. I don't know how many times I've said this. Have both the Bucks commentate a Steen match. :mark: 

Speaking of PWG ASW is shipping the 2nd of May. Not too much longer. :mark: HaleySabin please tell me you're still unspoiled? Kicking myself I'm not. 

On a different not why's JoeRulz humbled?


----------



## mobyomen

I got the PWG The Many Adventures of El Generico DVD on Friday from Highspots.com. I finally finished it last night and I got to say it was pretty damn awesome. I enjoyed it very much. There's something about PWG I like. It's fun and goofy. I'm going to have to watch it again with some buddies very soon. Looking forward to buying All Star Weekend 9 Night One on DVD.


----------



## Lane

Matt Tremont calling a Freight Train match is the best thing ive watched all night.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

geraldinhio said:


> Speaking of PWG ASW is shipping the 2nd of May. Not too much longer. :mark: HaleySabin please tell me you're still unspoiled? Kicking myself I'm not.


I'm still unspoiled. Can't wait. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

*SHINE #5​*
1) Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace ~ ****


2) Marti Belle vs Niya ~ *3/4**


3) Su Yung vs Sojo Bolt ~ *1/2**


4) Santana Garrett vs Nikki St. John ~ *1/4**


5) Made In Sin _(Allysin Kay & Taylor Made)_ vs Leva Bates & Kimberly ~ *****


6) Athena vs Ivelisse Velez ~ *3/4**


7) Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx ~ ****1/4*


8) Amazing Kong & Jazz vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain ~ ***​

~ Oof. Bad show. Even a show like SHINE #8 with its all time worse level undercard managed to have some really, really strong matches on the upper portion. This did not pardon Havok vs Roxx in a good slugfest.

~ After a quick, spirited opener the undercard took a major dive in quality. Match two was 8 minutes of nothing. Sojo Bolt is an abortion of a wrestler & needs to retire. And Santana - while good - unfortunately gets grouped with either bad or _(in this case)_ green workers and it hinders her chances of having a good match. I don't like that.

~ Match five happens and finally it is something good. Made In Sin tend to deliver. Leva looked about as good as she can (ring wise. not looks; that's daily. ) Kimberly did here stuff too. Nothing monstrous, but nothing poor either. End result set in motion one of the biggest programs in the companies history. It wasn't the best overall program from an in ring standpoint, but I liked the character work shown by both Bates & Kimberly during it.

~ Pfft. Ivelisse. More I see of her to more I'm convinced she isn't good - at all. She's soooooooo boring. Which is like the biggest compliment I can give her. She isn't "bad" like how Sojo Bolt or Angelina Love is, but at the same time she isn't far off. Nothing she does adequate anything good or noteworthy. She's very sporadic with her offense. One moment she'll wrestle. Then she'll go MMA on someone. Then she'll pick apart a limb. Then she'll go back to ignoring all of that and doing something else. Continuity, honey. Please. You have capabilities: use them. I want to like Athena. Unfortunately she's hit or miss. One night she'll look quite good. Then another she'll just be completely off. I don't know what to make of it. Poor match here.

~ Main event was laugh worthy. Beyond basic. Kong phoned it in again. Did about three moves. I have no faith in Jazz at this stage in her career, Rain has never been good, & well Mercedes should have tried harder. She's too good not to. Meh. A farce of a match - even if it wasn't the "lowest" according to the snowflakes.

~ HAVOK VS ROXX. K, that was fun. Havok has got to be the most consistent worker in the whole of SHINE. Dare I say hands down. Has a match worth seeing on every show. Roxx isn't far behind on quality either. More we see of them in this promotion, the better. HAVOK for SHINE champion please. :mark:


----------



## FITZ

Dark Church said:


> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> 7:35 Davey Richards vs Jack Evans - **1/2
> 8:17 Adam Pearce vs Delirious - ***
> 11:07 Jimmy Jacobs vs Christopher Daniels vs Colt Cabana - **1/2
> 18:00 Briscoes vs Samoa Joe & Homicide - ***1/2
> 21:33 Kings Of Wrestling vs Roderick Strong & Austin Aries - ****
> 22:32 Nigel McGuiness vs Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/2
> 33:02 KENTA vs Bryan Danielson -.*****
> 
> What an amazing show and possibly the best show I have ever seen. The three way was the only underwhelming match. It was reasonable though due to the Jacobs/Cabana/Lacey angle at the time.
> 
> The main event was even more amazing considering Danielson was injured going into the match. The counters, near falls and just general psychology were top notch.
> 
> Overall: 10/10


The main event on this is one of the best indy matches I've ever seen. It's right behind Danielson/Morishima and Cage of Death as ROH's best match ever for me. I don't think I've seen the rest of the card though but it all looks pretty good.


----------



## Obfuscation

geraldinhio said:


> Speaking of PWG ASW is shipping the 2nd of May. Not too much longer. :mark: HaleySabin please tell me you're still unspoiled? Kicking myself I'm not.


I am :mark:



TaylorFitz said:


> The main event on this is one of the best indy matches I've ever seen. It's right behind Danielson/Morishima and Cage of Death as ROH's best match ever for me. I don't think I've seen the rest of the card though but it all looks pretty good.


(Y)

That's usually my "go to" match when I want to pimp out ROH to someone. 

Rest of the card is pretty good. I don't care much for the Joe/Cide vs Briscoes or Tag Championship match, but I like the rest quite a bit. Perhaps the tags demand one more watch. Even though I've watched it a ton of times.


----------



## mk92071

*Shingo vs. Bryan Danielson - Enter the Dragon 2010*
Jesus Christ what a match. I haven't watched this in a while and it was so amazing. It had a great strength vs. endurance story with Shingo trying to wear Bryan down, but he was able to shake things off and persevere. Shingo was able to over power Danielson when he needed to and absorb some brutal strikes (eating the elbows but still connecting with STAY DREAM~!). The strike exchanges were generally pretty stiff, and Bryan worked some amazing spots into the match. I didn't remember the finish/end result to this match at all so the last 7-8 minutes had me marking out with all the nearfalls. Loved the Cattle Mutilation spots at the end and the triangle. The finish was good and Shingo looked strong as hell in defeat. Also the desperation shown at times was great, most specifically when Bryan lands on his feet to counter the Last Falconry and hits the spinning kick to the head. With all that being said, this was phenomenal and if you haven't thrown it a look you better. *****3/4* for me. GOAT DGUSA match from what I've seen (which is all 2009-2011). Probably in my top 10 matches of all time.


----------



## FITZ

I was in the second row for that and it was just an amazing match. That's what the Arena was supposed to feel like. The crowd was really into the match, the match delivered, and it was about 100 degrees and humid inside their. That match is a personal favorite of mine.

Even after following indy wrestling for so long that weekend with this match is still one of the best wrestling weekends I've ever had from a quality standpoint. Evolve 4, Enter the Dragon, and Chikarasauras Rex in the same weekend. And I was in the front 2 rows all weekend. I can't believe that was almost 3 years ago though.


----------



## Lane

AIW has booked Tim Donst vs Adam Cole. fffffffuuuuuuuu


----------



## FITZ

So who's going to be the heel? 

I would be happy if they just both acted like colossal asses the whole time.


----------



## Lane

As long as Cole does the suck my dick chant all will be right.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lane said:


> AIW has booked Tim Donst vs Adam Cole. fffffffuuuuuuuu


AIW is officially my new favorite wrestling promotion.

:mark:


----------



## Lane

JLIT is getting stacked. Cole vs Donst, Busick vs Elgin, Gargano vs M Dogg 20, and ACH vs Alexander all in round 1.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> Don't speak ill of the Sweatbox, yo. I lost about 20 pounds in there one night. True story. Wait, you said pre-09. I wonder which venue you're talking about now. Sweatbox, Santa Ana _(that's very old now)_, La Habra _(which was SUPER dark for Horror Business_), Van Nuys/Burbank Armory. Been quite a few in-between Reseda. Which was dark as the Bat Cave in their first few shows. Hated the lighting for BOLA '06. It was horrible.
> 
> Chuck Taylor slam made me laugh. Not in a "I disagree way". In a real, that's awesome b/c it is a theme I'm noticing way. Gave me thoughts towards some other lads who feel the same. _(SEE?)_ Am I missing something b/c I've always liked the guy. I'm not even talking about as a straight up wrestler or as that guy from Chikara who threw invisible grenades. I'm talking just who he is character wise. Nothing worthy to despite from my end, but hey, we all have our likes & dislikes. He's a wacky guy. I got no problems. Especially after having one of my favorite matches ever vs Archibald Peck last year.


Fuck if I know what the name of the venue is.  I've only seen like 10-20 matches from PWG pre-2009 and I almost never liked any of the venues they were in due to the darkness & the fact it sounds like they're wrestling on... something really hard? Couldn't come up with an analogy there. For some reason it bothered me that fans were allowed to beat on the ring apron whenever they wanted too, weird I know. I LOVE Reseda though.

I can't stand Chuck Taylor most of the time. Those little girly screams he does in just about every match make me wanna stab him. He never seems to take anything seriously and it annoys me, honestly. I do enjoy it when he's wrestling Ricochet though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Fuck if I know what the name of the venue is.  I've only seen like 10-20 matches from PWG pre-2009 and I almost never liked any of the venues they were in due to the darkness & the fact it sounds like they're wrestling on... something really hard? Couldn't come up with an analogy there. For some reason it bothered me that fans were allowed to beat on the ring apron whenever they wanted too, weird I know. I LOVE Reseda though.
> 
> I can't stand Chuck Taylor most of the time. Those little girly screams he does in just about every match make me wanna stab him. He never seems to take anything seriously and it annoys me, honestly. I do enjoy it when he's wrestling Ricochet though.


The ring looked like solid stone back on some 2004 shows, lmao.

Hey, I'VE POUNDED ON THE RING APRON BEFORE. Got a problem? :hmm:

Well, in the world of Chikara often time it fits. As for PWG, EVOLVE, IWA-MS or elsewhere, take your pick when it comes to his antics I suppose. I mark whenever he makes kids freak out. He dragon kicked Ricochet in front of this 8 year old kid and it scared the crap out of him. :lol


----------



## Dark Church

Speaking of kids I was watching ROH Fighting Spirit and a ten year old kid chanted "man the fuck up" right along with the fans. Who the hell takes a little kid to an ROH show of all things?


----------



## Obfuscation

It's not a strip club. I see no harm in it. People swear at sporting events all the time.


----------



## stryker360

At a sporting event maybe one person around you says "fuck this" or "fuck that play" but never does a crowd use "fuck" in a chant. I've been to probably over a hundred professional sports matches between hockey and football and at none of them has "man the fuck up" been chanted. I'm not against the kid being there, but it is a good point.


----------



## Obfuscation

Attend a PWG event sometime.


----------



## bigbuxxx

I wish I could let my daughter (9) watch pwg because she loves spotfests but lol @ letting her (or any kid) watch pwg or anything of that nature. however, i do enjoy the atmosphere of everything and it enhances my enjoyment having an intimate venue and lighthearted commentary.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's only words. You'll hear it in society and in a number of artistic pursuits out there. I certainly hold no qualms with the prospect of language on the shows if kids wanted to attend. Imagine they would be far too into the action to give any massive notice to what was being said as it is.


----------



## Rah

It isn't as if kids don't know what "bad language" is until they hit adulthood. It's just a word, anyway. I always find it funny how an element of language as pointless as a word is can connotate such emotion out of someone when it's the context and emotive drive behind the word that should matter.

The reason why Indy wrestling is the only sport to include such chants is down to its demographic more than anything else. Compare wrestling's centralised make-up to that of American Football or hockey; the first is predominantly a group of young, White adult males who were going through their teenage years in the 90s (Attitude Era) while the latter has fans from all ages, race-groups and backgrounds. It isn't as if such behaviour even plays itself out at any wrestling promotion outside of PWG and RoH (smark-heavy feds), anyway. WWE is a lot closer a comparison to real sports, in terms of its crowd demographics, and when do we see such behaviour in WWE?

However, I'm deadset against little kids (i.e. three and under) simply because of the noise they make. It should be illegal for babies to be in public. At all.


----------



## duttanized

God damn it, HayleySabin I'm epileptic and may have to block you for that signature. :/ Sorry, I loved reading your posts too.


----------



## Obfuscation

You can turn signatures off on this place. It's in the options page on your User CP.


----------



## duttanized

Oh, thanks for the help!


----------



## Obfuscation

No problem. (Y)

So, onto finishing SHINE #7 for me. Angelina Love debut segment. Thinking of skipping this...


----------



## duttanized

Popped in one of my favorite PWG DVD's, As The Worm Turns...great show! Thoughts? I loved everything other then the opener tbh.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sabin vs Strong, Shelley vs Hero, Two Skinny Black Guys of Low Moral Fiber & Kenny Omega entering as PWG World Champ. Can't go wrong there.

Except when the event ends. </3


----------



## duttanized

Yeah, it's quite the show. Well worth the price of the DVD. I love PWG, I wonder how the roster will change and who they will use going forward as it seems like they've phased out the up and coming future SoCal stars out of the promotion at this point. Is this the reason Sky isn't on the shows anymore?


----------



## Obfuscation

Couldn't tell ya. They had their busts of new talent that come in and out. I think it may be a total "on the fly" type move by the gang. Like you said, one moment there was all of the new young So-Cal talent filling up the cards and now most of them aren't booked anymore barring Brian Cage. Sky has been sporadic for years. I can only expect it to stay that way if he continues to show up on the Indies. _(not that a full time TNA contract is in the works. Only pointing facts out.)_


----------



## duttanized

I don't think he goes to TNA tbh, dude's been immature and cost himself a shot with the E permanently. Also, was Trent? not liked in PWG as I've heard there were chants telling him not to come back?


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't know. I prefer all ASW talk to be kept silent as I've had a successful track on avoiding spoilers up to this point.


----------



## Even Flow

The newest Steen/Highspots DVD












> Anytime Kevin Steen talks the wrestling fans listen and always want more. Well, Highspots.com has listen to those fans that demand more and that is why we are giving you, The Kevin Steen Show.
> 
> We provide Kevin with a set and camera crew and the rest is up to him. Which could ended up being a legal nightmare for us but that's what we signed up for I guess.
> 
> This debut episode is a perfect example of that. Kevin decided to have Michael Elgin on as his debut guest. Steen gets Elgin to talk about a wide variety topics from his conception in Mexico to his birth which ruined his moms chances to be in the movie "Over the Top" to wearing awful wrestling gear to golden showers. So yeah, Kevin is not your run of the mill interviewers.
> 
> Also, making maybe a one off appearance as Kevin's co host is, Cheeseburger. Needless to say he is no Ed McMahon but he did challenge Elgin to an arm wrestling match. Any bets on who won?
> 
> This interview is unlike any other in the Highspots.com Interview Series and that's what Kevin Steen wanted and has delivered.


----------



## The Streak

There's 3/4/5, even new borns at the football (soccer) in the uk and it's rare to find a song without a sneaky 'fuck' in it. We even call opposition players cunts in some songs.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Tremont vs Hyde is the first announced match for Tournament of Death's opening round. 

I have a gutfeeling that Tremont will win the whole thing this year. I mean who else is there who should/could win it besides him? Sami Callihan could be one but I don't think he will enter it at this point if he's seriously trying to get to WWE.


----------



## sXeMope

Sami's really eased off on deathmatches in the last couple of years, which I completely understand. He's too good for them. Not to say the regular DM guys suck, but Sami's far too good in the ring to kill himself for peanuts. If I recall correctly, his whole reason for doing them was a way of coping with Matt Lowry's death? I think that's what I heard in his shoot (Only skimmed through it).

Speaking of TOD, who do you guys have for the tournament this year? I'm assuming it'll look something like this

- Ron Mathis (Qualified)
- DJ Hyde (Confirmed)
- Matt Tremont (Confirmed)
- Danny Havoc
- Drake Younger
- Joe Gacy
- [Fly in from either wXw, or BJW]
- [Non-regular independent wrestler]

Personally I'm not sure on Gacy. It seems he could fit somehow with Tremont. I have to agree with you though that this is probably Tremont's year.

As for the last two entrants, I'd like to see Takashi Sasaki flown in, although I could also see Numazawa, Takeda, or maybe even Kodaka or Ito. As for the non-regular, if there is one, I'd love to see Rickey Shane Page in it. I feel like he's one of those guys who could walk in with the general reaction of "Who the fuck is this guy?" and leave as the guy who stole the show.

On the topic of TOD, anybody remember at TOD 10 when Dysfunction said in a promo that he was giving himself 2 years to win TOD, and hasn't been in CZW since?:lol


----------



## FITZ

I don't see Gacy being ion TOD. Yeah he does some hardcore stuff but nothing near the level that would be required for TOD. Also I have a hard time seeing them run the tournament without Masada in it since he's the defending champion.

Honestly I see Tremont winning the whole thing, maybe even getting a win over Masada which would be huge.


----------



## sXeMope

Wow. I can't believe I forgot Masada.

While I'm not a Gacy fan of any means, I think he could step up if needed. He did do the FBTW with Slater last year. Although I won't lie I never watched it.


----------



## duttanized

Obfuscation said:


> Don't know. I prefer all ASW talk to be kept silent as I've had a successful track on avoiding spoilers up to this point.


Ah fair enough.

Also, I'm really looking forward to the Kevin Steen show!


----------



## bigbuxxx

Couldn't sleep last night so I watched the Danielson/Strong '05/'06 trilogy.

@ This Means War: ****1/2. The first time I viewed this last year I thought it was pretty meh but now watching I think it's completely awesome. Danielson dominates the first 20 minutes of the match while Roddy keeps trying to make a come back but heel Bryan just keeps ducking and outsmarting Roddy. After Roddy gets control you can feel him starting to get some confidence and then he gets some good near falls. The ending is intense and epic which makes me :mark: and watch it about 5 times.

@ Vendetta: ****3/4. This rating matches my first view rating. The match is intense for about 45 minutes with the notable exception of Roddy blading, it taking forever, not being a realistic spot for it, and totally throwing off the flow they built up for the previous 43 or so minutes. Another epic ending to this match with Bryan debuting a future signature move.

Funny and awesome moment from the match:
(Danielson chops Roddy)
Bryan: You chant for his chops, huh?
Fan: Your chops suck!
Bryan: Fuck off!

Bryan's title run is so fun with his character and it got better every single match from his first defense vs Aries.

@ Supercard of Honor I: ****1/4. tbh I don't remember what I thought of this on my first viewing. I think in a year I probably won't remember much about it again because it wasn't epic. It was a great match. It was intense and a different kind of match. The ending was just flat because I didn't buy Roddy could win like I did the others. Maybe I'll rewatch it again because I was pretty tired for this one.


----------



## Groovemachine

Don't forget the encounter that makes it a quadrilogy! Danielson/Strong from Anarchy in the UK acts as an awesome 'best of' for the series. I have it at ****, so although it's not quite in the same league as their classic previous bouts, I think it's an equally important part of their rivalry.


----------



## Obfuscation

There isn't a Danielson vs Strong match that I didn't love. Vendetta *<3*


----------



## Corey

Sucks that folks forget about their Anarchy in the U.K. match. As Dutt said it essentially feels like a 'best of' with a bunch of callback moments to their previous encounters, but it's probably the easiest to sit through considering it's not somewhere between 35 and 55 minutes... **** 1/4 for me.

Tellin ya Cody, need to get that show. Soooooo consistent. Pure quality.


----------



## Obfuscation

I see it floating around on numerous sites. So lucky me that it is one of the more available pieces around these days. Hopefully soon. Takes me back to how I almost nabbed it in 2006 when I purchased Unified. Nearly seven years later - I _still_ don't have it.

Wasn't Danielson vs SUWA bossy too? b/c it sounds like a match that could be one of my favorites.


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> I see it floating around on numerous sites. So lucky me that it is one of the more available pieces around these days. Hopefully soon. Takes me back to how I almost nabbed it in 2006 when I purchased Unified. Nearly seven years later - I _still_ don't have it.
> 
> Wasn't Danielson vs SUWA bossy too? b/c it sounds like a match that could be one of my favorites.


It was good but only around 10 minutes or so. SUWA looks like a total badass though and Danielson narrowly escapes with a win, but also a big gash on the top of his head. Which in turn makes the Roddy match even better as little pools of blood start appearing on the mat from the times he's locked in and held on to cattle mutilation.

Danielson/Strong > Briscoes/DaveySydal > Williams/Rave > Whitmer/Shiozaki > Danielson/SUWA

Awesome show, one of my top 5-10 ROH all time.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wasn't sure how much double duty Danielson pulled out of his hat that night. Strong match went a good length. Wasn't sure if he decided to be a mad man and do two 20 minute matches in one night.

On the prospect of talking about all of this I got to watch the show I recently bought. Finish Proving Ground '09 Night Two at least. I blame...life...& Joshi for the delay. I'll be all caught up again one day. 2013 shows beckon daily too.


----------



## Corey

Meh, ROH in '09 (especially a B show) can pretty much wait on anything. Hardy/Callihan included. haha


----------



## Obfuscation

but Generico vs Danielson though. Even if it wasn't the greatest match ever in ROH, I gots to witness it. 

Not to mention I'm dying to see Strong vs Lynn. I have to re-establish myself with ROH '09. Want to see it for myself even though that's when I faded from the company.

Shoot. Forgot about Hardy vs Callihan. Yeah, that will change tonight. Swear.


----------



## Corey

Shit, that doesn't sound as bad when you name those two matches... Nigel vs. D-lo on that one too I think.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well Strong vs Lynn is on a different show I bought, but I had to drop it since it sounded like one of the must see matches from the year.

Yeah, Nigel vs D-Lo is the main event on Proving Ground. I'm interested to see how that goes. To say the least.

I really don't see the '09 shows looking all that poor like stated. A step down from previous years, sure. I think it is b/c how the Pearce booking stuck with having a lot of the same matches ended up being a problem for some. Generico & Steen vs Wolves variations & Jacobs vs Black or Delirious seemed to occupy the first 6-8 months on nearly every card.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't know some of those 09 shows were completely useless and it didn't help that there was a feeling that Pearce didn't know what to do with some of the guys on the roster. And like you said, feuds like Jimmy Jacobs vs. every former AOTF member, Delirious/Random Faces vs. Aries & ANX and especially The Embassy vs. Random Guys didn't help. I'd have to look back but I swear that literally everyone who feuded with The Embassy under Pearce soon left ROH except for Claudio, who had to reform The Kings to do something worthwhile.


----------



## Corey

Yeah, ROH 2009 just didn't offer much storyline wise and I generally didn't care for the undercard matches in most cases. Some good, some meh. Mixed bag for sure. Commentary started to go downhill too.


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> I don't know some of those 09 shows were completely useless and it didn't help that there was a feeling that Pearce didn't know what to do with some of the guys on the roster. And like you said, feuds like Jimmy Jacobs vs. every former AOTF member, Delirious/Random Faces vs. Aries & ANX and especially The Embassy vs. Random Guys didn't help. I'd have to look back but I swear that literally everyone who feuded with The Embassy under Pearce soon left ROH except for Claudio, who had to reform The Kings to do something worthwhile.


Curiosity killed the cat syndrome here. Interested despite knowing a dip in quality is there. That plus, familiarizing myself with what the top matches during the year are can be a fun project I can work on now.

It seemed like everyone associated with or against The Embassy bolted within a year pardon Claudio. Think Glory By Honor happened and 2010 then boom. About six guys were just up and out of the company.

Speaking of Claudio, he felt lost via booking for the entire time till he was put back with Hero. Embassy felt like a cover for Pearce to claim "I have something for you" while he really didn't.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah, ROH 2009 just didn't offer much storyline wise and I generally didn't care for the undercard matches in most cases. Some good, some meh. Mixed bag for sure. Commentary started to go downhill too.


Mixed bag seems to be the best way to put it. It took a dive in the overall consistency department. That's the one true negative.

Commentary _*sigh*_ Yeah it did. Coupled with the poor, dull nature of the match - Ladder War II suffered from probably the most lifeless commentary ever heard from ROH. It was Prazak & Hero too. Why they didn't give a damn was weird. I know the match stunk, yet, _(mostly for Prazak)_ he'd try to make it feel worthwhile.


----------



## duttanized

Opinions on the Briscoes/Steenerico feud? One of my favorite tag team feuds in ROH tbh.


----------



## Corey

Made magic everytime they stepped in the ring. 2007 Feud of the Year for me. Ratings:

Ladder War - **** 1/2+
Boston Street Fight - **** 1/2
FYF: Philly - *** 1/2
HDNet in 2009 (#1 Contender's Match) - *** 1/2

Plus all their other affairs I've yet to see (Manhattan Mayhem II, Bound by Hate, Driven 2007, etc.)


----------



## bigbuxxx

I loved the feud. I've only seen the Ladder War, Street Fight, and I think they had a 2/3 falls match that was pretty good as well.


----------



## Mattyb2266

The 2/3 falls match from manhattan mayhem 2 was awesome. It was tough live because the crowd was burnt out after Dragon/Morishima, but after a rewatch on DVD, loved the match.


----------



## bigbuxxx

I d/l'ed Bryan Danielson: The American Dragon. I'm up to vs Aries at Testing the Limit. Any thoughts on this match? I really don't want to sit through a 75 minute match unless it's on par with Dragon/Nigel @ Unified, Dragon/Strong @ Vendetta, Dragon/Morishima @ MMII, you get the idea.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Ladder War - **** 3/4

I only have 3 matches at **** 3/4 (so far - new to indies in the past 3 years and have a bad memory) so it's one of my favorite matches of all time.


----------



## Obfuscation

Briscoes best matches were against Generico & Steen. That rivalry damn near knew no wrong. Always will adore it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Sami's really eased off on deathmatches in the last couple of years, which I completely understand. He's too good for them. Not to say the regular DM guys suck, but Sami's far too good in the ring to kill himself for peanuts. If I recall correctly, his whole reason for doing them was a way of coping with Matt Lowry's death? I think that's what I heard in his shoot (Only skimmed through it).
> 
> Speaking of TOD, who do you guys have for the tournament this year? I'm assuming it'll look something like this
> 
> - Ron Mathis (Qualified)
> - DJ Hyde (Confirmed)
> - Matt Tremont (Confirmed)
> - Danny Havoc
> - Drake Younger
> - Joe Gacy
> - [Fly in from either wXw, or BJW]
> - [Non-regular independent wrestler]
> 
> Personally I'm not sure on Gacy. It seems he could fit somehow with Tremont. I have to agree with you though that this is probably Tremont's year.
> 
> As for the last two entrants, I'd like to see Takashi Sasaki flown in, although I could also see Numazawa, Takeda, or maybe even Kodaka or Ito. As for the non-regular, if there is one, I'd love to see Rickey Shane Page in it. I feel like he's one of those guys who could walk in with the general reaction of "Who the fuck is this guy?" and leave as the guy who stole the show.
> 
> On the topic of TOD, anybody remember at TOD 10 when Dysfunction said in a promo that he was giving himself 2 years to win TOD, and hasn't been in CZW since?:lol


I agree with you on Sami, and now that I look back on the shoot interview, he did say something like that. Sami really took Matt's death hard and I don't blame him. It was terrible. 

As for who's gonna be in the tournament, your list looks pretty spot on, but has Rickey Shane Page done deathmatch/hardcore stuff before? I don't know anything about him but I've seen you hype him here before and I'm beginning to gain interest in him.

TBH I wouldn't mind seeing Scot Summers back.


----------



## flag sabbath

bigbuxxx said:


> I d/l'ed Bryan Danielson: The American Dragon. I'm up to vs Aries at Testing the Limit. Any thoughts on this match? I really don't want to sit through a 75 minute match unless it's on par with Dragon/Nigel @ Unified, Dragon/Strong @ Vendetta, Dragon/Morishima @ MMII, you get the idea.


It's nowhere near on a par with those classics, but provided you can conjure up some patience & a distraction-free environment, I'd recommend watching it. I remember finding it a bit of a slog back when I first saw it, but re-watching last year as part of the Dragon compilation, I really enjoyed it. I much prefer the methodical style of wrestling on display to the ADHD crap ROH is pumping out nowadays, so that helps.


----------



## Obfuscation

It helped me to watch it when I approached it like a 60 minute broadway. Told myself it's 60 minutes, blah blah blah. Get that frame of mind in tact. Only once you hit that limit and it keeps on going, you've watched so much of it you'll gladly want to finish the remaining chunk left.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I agree with you on Sami, and now that I look back on the shoot interview, he did say something like that. Sami really took Matt's death hard and I don't blame him. It was terrible.
> 
> As for who's gonna be in the tournament, your list looks pretty spot on, but has Rickey Shane Page done deathmatch/hardcore stuff before? I don't know anything about him but I've seen you hype him here before and I'm beginning to gain interest in him.
> 
> TBH I wouldn't mind seeing Scot Summers back.


Rickey used to be Christian Faith back in the day. He's done a lot of deathmatch stuff throughout the years. He was in Carnage Cup 2010 against Danny Havoc, and he did a Taipei deathmatch in IWA East Coast with Pondo.

I wouldn't mind Summers either now that I think about it. He was easily Masada's toughest challenge in his CZW career. Thought they would have followed up on it but they never did.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Well for tod 
Havoc 
Mathis
Tremont
Hyde 

Have all been confirmed, and dj said BJW will have a representative (not Kasai though  )

So I say the other three will be
Masada
Drake 
Rory Mondo


----------



## FITZ

I don't think the BJW wrestler would win win it and I don't see Ito getting pinned in the US so I wouldn't expect to see him either.


----------



## bme

Obfuscation said:


> Briscoes best matches were against Generico & Steen. That rivalry damn near knew no wrong. Always will adore it.


Hated the fact that the Briscoes beat Steenrico in back-to-back title matches. Hell Steenrico didnt even get a fall on them in the 2 out of 3 falls match, Strong/Romero did.


----------



## Lane

Congrats to Steve Corino who is going to have a child later this year.


----------



## Obfuscation

bme said:


> Hated the fact that the Briscoes beat Steenrico in back-to-back title matches. Hell Steenrico didnt even get a fall on them in the 2 out of 3 falls match, Strong/Romero did.


Yeah, it pestered me too. Tbf, Generico & Steen did sweep them in three matches during Death Before Dishonor Weekend right before the Steel Cage & 2/3 Falls matches. Plus when counting the matches during Generico & Steen's reigns. I think the win/loss record between the two teams is a lot closer than before.


----------



## Corey

Meh, I feel like they just had some form of that on a DGUSA show. Sure the match will still good though.


----------



## KingCrash

They did with The Bucks vs. Fox & CIMA for the tag titles. It'll be good, but it does feel a little like a rerun. If PWG could I'd like Bucks vs. EITA & Tomahawk TT from DG for a match because those two were great at the Gabe Inc. tripleshot.


----------



## Obfuscation

*SHINE #7​*
1) Heidi Lovelace vs Brittany Savage ~ *DUD*


2) *Three Way Match*
Tina San Antonio vs La Rosa Negra vs Luscious Latasha ~ *1/4**


3) Santana Garrett vs Jessie Belle ~ ****


4) LuFisto vs Ivelisse Velez ~ ***1/4*


5) Made In Sin _(Allysin Kay & Taylor Made)_ & April Hunter vs Mia Yim & The West Coast Connection _(Su Yung & Tracy Taylor)_ ~ ****1/4*


6) Mercedes Martinez vs Nikki Roxx ~ ****1/2*


7) *Last Women Standing Match*
Leva Bates vs Kimberly ~ *1/2**


8) Amazing Kong vs Rain ~ *DUD*​

Weird show thanks to the immense climb in quality all the way to the rapid decline once the main events came on. Kong vs Rain, pfft. What a disgrace of a match. If it didn't end the show it wouldn't have been so bad. I want LuFisto to come back. She made the fans eat up her match. It's too bad her selling was poor during the final stretch & a good portion of the match while working on the legs led to nothing. Botched finish in it too didn't help things. YET it still managed to be the only decent, watchable match for Ivelisse. So, kudos to LuFisto for getting something done pardon her own flaws.

No Jessicka Havok on this show crushed me. Luckily, Martinez & Roxx were. Had another really good match vs one another. Those two seem to do no wrong & easily make up the top three workers within SHINE today with Havok. Just about all of their matches are worth seeing monthly. Made In Sin have a nice track record themselves. At this rate I'd probably slate them as the final pieces for the top five. Or maybe find a way to slip Santana in b/c she works hard every match. No matter how poor her opponents have been. Mia Yim getting more singles matches as SHINE grows can easily cement her place in the awesome pile. She tears it up in tags at least. So, her effort isn't forgotten.

SHINE I'm begging you to never use Britney Savage ever again. Please grant me this one request.


----------



## Groovemachine

Here's one for you Haley; ROH are running a $5 sale on all 2008-2010 in stock ROH DVDs. Time to stock up!


----------



## Rah

Pappa Bacon said:


> *snip*


SPOILERED again for ASW9.

For fuck's sake. That's two matches I know the outcome of now simply from coming into this thread (the first was Sami/Younger a few weeks ago).

Can we have ALL PWG results and match listing in their individual threads, please?


----------



## Obfuscation

Groovemachine said:


> Here's one for you Haley; ROH are running a $5 sale on all 2008-2010 in stock ROH DVDs. Time to stock up!


Got the notification last night. I immediately thought the same


----------



## KingCrash

*AAW - Durty Deeds*


*AAW Heritage Title Tournament - Quarterfinal*
Lamar Titan vs. Juntai Miller - **3/4

*AAW Heritage Title Tournament - Quarterfinal*
Davey Vega vs. Louis Lyndon - ***

*AAW Heritage Title Tournament - Quarterfinal*
ACH vs. Mat Fitchett - ***1/2

*AAW Tag Team Titles*
Irish Airborne (Jake & Dave Crist) vs. Zero Gravity (Brett Gakiya & CJ Esparza) - **1/2

Sami Callihan vs. Davey Richards - ***

*Steel Cage Match*
We Are Here (Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix) vs. Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine - **

MsChif vs. Markus Crane - DUD

*AAW Heritage Title Tournament - Quarterfinal*
Samuray Del Sol vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***

*Winner Gets AAW Heavyweight Title Shot*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mason Beck vs. Shane Hollister vs. Arik Cannon - ***

AAW Heavyweight Title
Silas Young vs. Michael Elgin - ***1/2


Between the Heritage title tournament churning out good matches, Hollister continuing his roll (despite the finish) and his feud with Callihan and a fine main event (even if it's one of their weaker encounters) this was mostly and easy show to sit through. Only bad spots were the We Are Here/Corbin & Fontaine feud continuing to drag and anything involving MsChif being a dead spot in the show. 


*ROH - The Briscoe Brothers: Sandy Fork Originals*


*3/2/08 - GHC Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura - ***3/4
*
7/25/08 - No Disqualification*
The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. The Age Of The Fall (Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black, & Necro Butcher) - ***1/2

*8/2/08*
The Briscoes vs. Vulture Squad (Ruckus & Jigsaw) - *1/2

*10/25/08*
The Briscoes vs. LAX (Homicide & Hernandez) - ***1/2

*12/27/08*
The Briscoes vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima - ***1/4

*4/18/09*
Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

*5/9/09 - ROH World Title*
Jay Briscoe vs. Jerry Lynn - **1/2

*HDNet Episode 25*
The Briscoes vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ***1/2

*9/18/09*
The Briscoes vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - ***1/2

*12/19/09 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoes vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) - **3/4

*HDNet Episode 48 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Briscoes vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/2

*5/8/10*
The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) - **3/4

*6/19/10 - ROH World Tag Team Titles - No Disqualification*
The Briscoes vs. The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castangoli) - ****1/4

*7/22/10*
The Briscoes vs. The American Wolves - ***1/2

*12/18/10*
The Briscoes (Jay, Mark, and Papa) vs. The Kings of Wrestling & Shane Hagadorn - ***

*4/1/11*
The Briscoes vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly) - ***1/2

*4/2/11*
The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express - ***3/4

*5/21/11 - Chicago Street Fight*
The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express - ****

*9/17/11 - Ladder War III*
The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express - ***1/2

*11/19/11*
The Briscoes vs. The Young Bucks - ***
​


----------



## Obfuscation

Good to know the AAW show is going to be fun to check out. Depending on if I feel like sleeping much tonight, it'll be watch soon. Slammed through CZW & Chikara today so think I may keep my 2013 indie roll going.

Shane Hollister successes (Y)


----------



## flag sabbath

*AAW Point Of No Return (12/4/2013):*

1) Jimmy Jacobs vs. Silas Young ****1/2*
2) Colt Cabana & Juntai Miller vs. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane ***1/4*
3) Rich Swann vs. Lamar Titan vs. Louis Lyndon ****
4) Marion Fontaine & Darin Corbin vs. Tweek Phoenix & Keith Walker **3/4*
5) Sami Callihan vs. Shane Hollister **1/2*
6) Saraya Knight, Miss Natural & Taylor Made vs. Ms Chief, Christina Von Eerie & Heidi Lovelace **1/4*
7) ACH vs. Kyle O'Reilly ****1/4*
8) Irish Airbourne vs. Arik Cannon & Mat Fitchett **1/2*
9) Michael Elgin vs. Davey Richards ***3/4*

This was my first full AAW show & the name is pretty apt 'cos I doubt I'll be coming back. Young and Jacobs set the table with a wrestling clinic that they made look effortless, while most of the undercard crew put in twice as much work for half the returns. Swann's debut was littered with ultra-complex three-way spots, but lacked any real substance. Callihan vs. Hollister was the worst kind of videogame horseshit - boot opponent in the mush, drop him on his head a couple of times, run the ropes, eat a boot to the mush, get dropped on your head, wait for opponent to run the ropes, etc - with the added bonus of a TNA finish. ACH and O'Reilly surprised by telling a fairly solid story - speed & agility vs. strikes & submissions, with ACH repeatedly getting suckered into going toe-to-toe. And Elgin vs. Richards was pretty good for the first 10-15 mins, with Davey working the leg & Elgin targeting the back. Of course, once Elgin popped up from a superplex, it all went to shit & they were ignoring potential finishers left, right & centre. I definitely need to cut back on my indie viewing 'cos this nonsense mostly bugs the crap out of me.


----------



## seabs

*AAW's generally a promotion where you can grab the odd good match or two off each card. I enjoyed their shows a lot more when Raymond and Able were running wild their circa 09-10 and Jacobs and Silas were on fire there. I'll probably spend a day at some point catching up on all the ACH, Jacobs and Silas matches I want to watch from their shows since the last one I saw (mid 2012). Did that ACH/Ali match that got the really positive live review on here get released. I was looking out for it and never seen it on a DVD review. 

As far as Indy stuff goes I've been at the point of cutting back further and further for a year or two now. I'm much happier for watching Damien Wayne and Dean Allmark matches over **-*** ROH midcard matches.*


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm trying to stay positive with current ROH. It zaps my strength when guys like Davey Richards & Jay Lethal get the most time on their big shows. Think I should just go back to skipping every Davey/O'Reilly/Wolves match again. Hated every single one from this year. Hell, I even disliked Edwards vs Fish.

just give me Jimmy Jacobs singles matches you bastards. Delirious: you aren't any better than Cornette at this rate.

idc what Seabs says Chikara is bossy as ever. (8*D) Latest show ruled. CZW entertains me despite their shows being filled with crap _(lol @ BLK OUT & AR Fox)_, & PWG - yeah, they're just fine. At this point I'm enjoying my Joshi more than collective work from the men's ranks. And some of the SHINE shows have been filled with crap too. But when it's good, it's a whole lot of fun.

Damien Wayne is cool beans. Got a point there.


----------



## Last Chancery

flag sabbath said:


> *AAW Point Of No Return (12/4/2013):*
> 
> 1) Jimmy Jacobs vs. Silas Young ****1/2*
> 2) Colt Cabana & Juntai Miller vs. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane ***1/4*
> 3) Rich Swann vs. Lamar Titan vs. Louis Lyndon ****
> 4) Marion Fontaine & Darin Corbin vs. Tweek Phoenix & Keith Walker **3/4*
> 5) Sami Callihan vs. Shane Hollister **1/2*
> 6) Saraya Knight, Miss Natural & Taylor Made vs. Ms Chief, Christina Von Eerie & Heidi Lovelace **1/4*
> 7) ACH vs. Kyle O'Reilly ****1/4*
> 8) Irish Airbourne vs. Arik Cannon & Mat Fitchett **1/2*
> 9) Michael Elgin vs. Davey Richards ***3/4*
> 
> This was my first full AAW show & the name is pretty apt 'cos I doubt I'll be coming back. Young and Jacobs set the table with a wrestling clinic that they made look effortless, while most of the undercard crew put in twice as much work for half the returns. Swann's debut was littered with ultra-complex three-way spots, but lacked any real substance. Callihan vs. Hollister was the worst kind of videogame horseshit - boot opponent in the mush, drop him on his head a couple of times, run the ropes, eat a boot to the mush, get dropped on your head, wait for opponent to run the ropes, etc - with the added bonus of a TNA finish. ACH and O'Reilly surprised by telling a fairly solid story - speed & agility vs. strikes & submissions, with ACH repeatedly getting suckered into going toe-to-toe. And Elgin vs. Richards was pretty good for the first 10-15 mins, with Davey working the leg & Elgin targeting the back. Of course, once Elgin popped up from a superplex, it all went to shit & they were ignoring potential finishers left, right & centre. I definitely need to cut back on my indie viewing 'cos this nonsense mostly bugs the crap out of me.


Bummer that you didn't like the AAW show, it was one of my favorites both live and on DVD. I personally think you're being a little too hard on it as a whole, but to each their own. If you don't know much about Sami or Shane, or their story going into the match, then a lot of what happened during it may not, and will not, make much sense. They've had a long-burning feud and decided to go stiff, and in two weeks they're blowing off their feud for a last man standing match, so that should be stiff too. It fits within the context of their program, and if you take it for any more than that, then yeah, you're going to be disappointed.


----------



## flag sabbath

To be fair, that review is more of a reflection on my having had enough of the current indie style than it is on AAW - I just happened to be watching an AAW show when over-saturation finally took its toll. I'm sure their shows are a whole heap of fun to attend & follow, plus I neglected to compliment the commentary team for managing to hold together some of the matches when they were in danger of falling apart.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara - The Shoulder of Pallas​*
1) Kobald vs Saturyne ~ *****


2) *Four Way Elimination Match*
The Batiri _(Obariyon & Kodama)_ vs Devastation Corporation _(Max Smashmaster & Blaster McMassive)_ vs The Throwbacks II _(Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti)_ vs Ultramantis Black & Blind Rage ~ ****1/2*


3) FIST _(Icarus, Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano, & Sugar Dunkerton)_ vs 3.0 _(Shane Matthews & Scott Parker)_, Gran Akuma, & Marty Jannetty ~ *****


4) *Grudge Match* - *Part III*
Tim Donst vs Archibald Peck ~ *****


5) The Colony _(Fire Ant, Green Ant, & AssailAnt)_ & Frightmare vs Soldier Ant & The Colony Xtreme Force _(Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant, & Orbit Adventure Ant)_ ~ *****


6) *Chikara Grand Championship*
Eddie Kingston(c) vs Hallowicked ~ ****3/4*


7) Mike Quackenbush & Jushin Liger vs Jigsaw & The Shard ~ ****3/4*​

I'll probably never see the Dragon Gate: USA shows from the same weekend. Moot point knowing myself. Chikara stole WrestleCon weekend. It's shows like this that remind me why I love the promotion like I do. :clap

I screamed, jumped, hollered, and all that jazz when Liger's music hit + came out. I have no shame in admitting this. BRILLIANT moment.


----------



## joebro2000

Did anyone get their PWG ASW dvds in the mail yet...sitting here waiting, trying to go spoiler free...


----------



## Dark Church

Out of curiosity is the Davey Richards hate a current thing or all of his work? I only watched ROH in 06-08 but I really liked his work then.


----------



## Obfuscation

Some have always hated him. Some _(like myself)_ had no major problems with him in his early years & good when vs the right opponents _(<3 most matches vs Aries)_ Now he's just about the worst thing walking the earth.


----------



## FITZ

Obfuscation said:


> *Chikara - The Shoulder of Pallas​*
> 1) Kobald vs Saturyne ~ *****
> 
> 
> 2) *Four Way Elimination Match*
> The Batiri _(Obariyon & Kodama)_ vs Devastation Corporation _(Max Smashmaster & Blaster McMassive)_ vs The Throwbacks II _(Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti)_ vs Ultramantis Black & Blind Rage ~ ****1/2*
> 
> 
> 3) FIST _(Icarus, Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano, & Sugar Dunkerton)_ vs 3.0 _(Shane Matthews & Scott Parker)_, Gran Akuma, & Marty Jannetty ~ *****
> 
> 
> 4) *Grudge Match* - *Part III*
> Tim Donst vs Archibald Peck ~ *****
> 
> 
> 5) The Colony _(Fire Ant, Green Ant, & AssailAnt)_ & Frightmare vs Soldier Ant & The Colony Xtreme Force _(Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant, & Orbit Adventure Ant)_ ~ *****
> 
> 
> 6) *Chikara Grand Championship*
> Eddie Kingston(c) vs Hallowicked ~ ****3/4*
> 
> 
> 7) Mike Quackenbush & Jushin Liger vs Jigsaw & The Shard ~ ****3/4*​
> 
> I'll probably never see the Dragon Gate: USA shows from the same weekend. Moot point knowing myself. Chikara stole WrestleCon weekend. It's shows like this that remind me why I love the promotion like I do. :clap
> 
> I screamed, jumped, hollered, and all that jazz when Liger's music hit + came out. I have no shame in admitting this. BRILLIANT moment.


This review makes me feel bad about the fact that I was drinking a Margarita in Chile's about a half mile away when this show was taking place. 

Disagree about Chikara stealing the weekend though. Dragon Gate on Saturday kicked so much ass. Also Freight Train vs.Mystery Man was a near 5* classic.


----------



## DOPA

That Chikara show looks great, I'm downloading it right now especially for the last two matches. Jigsaw and Liger in the same ring :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Crusade said:


> That Chikara show looks great, I'm downloading it right now especially for the last two matches. Jigsaw and Liger in the same ring :mark:


Watched it again. How could I not? Also wanted to see how the post-Liger afterglow would make the match look on a second viewing. Rating went down a hair. Still think it's a good match & certainly can be enjoyed by the lot who check it out.


----------



## bigbuxxx

PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 1:
Paul London vs Kevin Steen - ****. Very fun match. Good spots and no overkill. I thought this was very well done by Steen in particular with his selling.

Young Bucks vs Gargano/Taylor - ****. Again, a really fun match. Doesn't look as choreographed as the usual Bucks match so that's a plus for me.

Eddie Edwards vs Jay Lethal - n/r. When somebody says "indyriffic" this is the match they're talking about. Moves! No selling! Well they did start selling...at the 19 minute mark and only for about 1 minute. Hated it.

AR Fox/Samurai Del Sol vs Ricochet/Rich Swann - ****1/4. Holy fucking shit what a match. Incredible spots. A must see match.

Roderick Strong vs Trent? - ***1/4. This match really lost me. I just zoned out while watching because it was slow and kind of boring. The finish was damn good.

Future Shock vs Unbreakable F'n Machines - ***1/2. Fine match but definitely went into overkill.

Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan - n/r. This was a disgusting match. I didn't really enjoy it but if you like blood and sick spots this is for you.

Going into the show I didn't know the card and after the first four matches I thought this could easily be the card of the year...then the next three matches happened. I'd be happy if Night 2 matches this though because it was really good. Had the match order been different it would've left a better taste in my mouth.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

^^^ You should probably use spoiler tags for a few days at least. Luckily I only saw 1 rating. 

It's on XWT. DOWNLOADING IT NOW.:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## bigbuxxx

i gave no spoilers.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah I don't think saying you liked or disliked certain matches is a big deal.

From what I read the main event was worked liked a death match wasn't it? As a CZW regular I want to see that a lot. A death match in front of a crowd as awesome as PWG sounds like it would be amazing.

Hopefully Highspots has a table on May 11th when I see CZW next so I can pick up both nights.


----------



## Dark Church

Nigel McGuinness vs Kevin Steen - Injustice - ***3/4


----------



## FITZ

Had I seen the match and disagreed with you I would have gone with:

"That rating is an _Injustice_"

Unfortunately I've never seen the match so I can't use that amazing pun.


----------



## Dark Church

lol I enjoyed the pun anyway.


----------



## Lane

TaylorFitz said:


> Yeah I don't think saying you liked or disliked certain matches is a big deal.
> 
> From what I read the main event was worked liked a death match wasn't it? As a CZW regular I want to see that a lot. A death match in front of a crowd as awesome as PWG sounds like it would be amazing.
> 
> Hopefully Highspots has a table on May 11th when I see CZW next so I can pick up both nights.


I plan on getting both the WSU and CZW show on IPPV. Calihan vs Havok and TRACEY FUCKING SMOTHERS :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## bigbuxxx

TaylorFitz said:


> From what I read the main event was worked liked a death match wasn't it? As a CZW regular I want to see that a lot. A death match in front of a crowd as awesome as PWG sounds like it would be amazing.


Yeah as I said in my previous post it's catered to CZW type fans. I like the occasional hardcore match (ie Cactus/HHH and Steen/Cole) but this was too much for me. The crowd was definitely hot for it. It was entertaining enough and truth be told I'll probably watch it again because for the last couple matches I was on pain killers which may have killed my enjoyment of them somewhat.



Dark Church said:


> Nigel McGuinness vs Kevin Steen - Injustice - ***3/4


I've never seen this one but their match at Northern Navigation was incredible. When watching I knew Nigel won but I bought that Steen would win at a couple points.


----------



## duttanized

I enjoyed N1 of ASW, not a fan of deathmatches so the main was decent I guess. I feel like Edwards/Lethal stole the show though.


----------



## FITZ

bigbuxxx said:


> Yeah as I said in my previous post it's catered to CZW type fans. I like the occasional hardcore match (ie Cactus/HHH and Steen/Cole) but this was too much for me. The crowd was definitely hot for it. It was entertaining enough and truth be told I'll probably watch it again because for the last couple matches I was on pain killers which may have killed my enjoyment of them somewhat.
> 
> I've never seen this one but their match at Northern Navigation was incredible. When watching I knew Nigel won but I bought that Steen would win at a couple points.


That's how you know a match is great. When you know the outcome yet STILL feel like the opposite is going to happen at times during the match. Generico was pretty great at this, well still is I guess...


----------



## Obfuscation

Downloaded both nights of All Star Weekend :mark:

TOMORROW. IT BEGINS.


----------



## Bruce L

Finally saw _Under the Hood_ from CHIKARA, and my vote for Most Underrated Match of 2012 goes to Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst for the Grand Championship. I remember the reviews for this show back in December, at best, talking about how underwhelming this was, and at worst tearing it apart. I guess people had been led to expect a different type of match from the way the feud had been booked, but I'm not sure what exactly that was. This was a smartly-worked wrestling match for the most part, with the overbooking only hurting it a little. I haven't had a single f##king clue what we're supposed to make of Donst's character since he started this role, but he plays it almost as well as Kingston does his own role, and putting them together made for a very good Grand Championship defense. I didn't like this quite as much as the Tadasuke defense, but I give it the same **** rating. Really good match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Donst is a complex martyr at this rate. It seems the only thing to give him the single bit of joy in life would be winning the Grand Championship and/or destroying Eddie Kingston in the process.

Donst is so, so damn good.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

Quick ASW N1 thoughts
1) Kevin Steen vs. Paul London ***1/4
2) Young Bucks vs. Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor ***3/4
3) Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Lethal ***1/4 - ***1/2
4) AR Fox & Samuray Del Sol vs. Ricochet & Rich Swann ****
5) Roderick Strong vs. Trent? ***
6) Michael Elgin & Brian Cage vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly ***1/2
7) Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan (Guerrilla Warfare) ***ish range

Fun show. Didn't find anything particularly blow-away but it was easy to watch. While I loathed the MV Sami/Drake match, I felt the KO/Submission gimmick somewhat redeemed their second match and I felt the same with this one. They did not get too nearfall heavy which helped. I know most people on here will likely disagree with that, which is fine. It's certainly not for everyone, but I felt it was more tolerable than their first PWG encounter thanks to the gimmick/having it in the main event spot.

Crowd seemed burnt out for the UFM/FS match, which was a bummer since that was my most anticipated match of the weekend (until the 6-man was made official for N2.) Still a good match.

Trent/Roddy was pretty entertaining. Crowd didn't care for most of it, but both put in good effort.

Fox & SDS/Ricochet & Swann was great. They did a couple things that I had not seen out of the four but realistically if you have seen these guys on a regular basis, what they produced is not too surprising. Kind of ironic how this will likely be the only time you see Ricochet/Samuray interact in a match despite both being in the WWN promotions for the last year+. I also felt like Fox did not get enough to really showcase himself. It was mostly the Ricochet/Samuray show. Still a great match.

Lethal/Eddie had a good match. Same with London/Steen. FIST/Bucks was below their C-Rex encounter last year in my opinion, but it was still the second best thing on the show.

Probably around an 8 - 8.5/10 for the show overall. Very excited for Night 2 which I feel should be an improvement.


----------



## Obfuscation

*AAW* - *Durty Deeds*


1) *AAW Heritage Championship Tournament* - *Quarter Finals*
Juntai Miller vs Lamar Titan ~ ***


2) *AAW Heritage Championship Tournament* - *Quarter Finals*
Louis Lyndon vs Davey Vega ~ *1/4**


3) *AAW Heritage Championship Tournament* - *Quarter Finals*
ACH vs Mat Fitchett ~ *****


4) *AAW Tag Team Championship*
Irish Airborne(c) _(Jake Crist & Dave Crist)_ vs Zero Gravity _(CJ Esparza & Brett Gakiya)_ ~ ****


5) Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards ~ *****


6) *Steel Cage Match*
NorthStache Express _(Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine)_ vs Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix ~ ****


7) MsChif vs Markus Crane ~ *DUD*


8) *AAW Heritage Championship Tournament* - *Quarter Finals*
Kyle O'Reilly vs Samuray Del Sol ~ **1/2*


9) *AAW Championship #1 Contendership* - *Four Way Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Arik Cannon vs Shane Hollister vs Mason Beck ~ ***1/2*


10) *AAW Championship*
Michael Elgin(c) vs Silas Young ~ ****3/4*​

First full AAW show for me. I liked some things & I didn't like some things. One thing I know is, those who said Silas Young is awesome in this promotion weren't wrong. He made me really, really like the main event. Bums me out how ROH doesn't use him in a better light now. At least I can scope out more AAW shows for his quality work. He's a prominent fixture here, so finding matches that should replicate close to the quality given vs Elgin shouldn't be a problem. He's someone I can add to the draw list of AAW for me. Along with the likes of: Callihan, Jacobs, & Hollister.


----------



## DOPA

*PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 1*

Paul London vs. Kevin Steen: ****1/2*

Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor vs. The Young Bucks: ******

Jay Lethal vs. Eddie Edwards: *****

AR Fox & Samuray Del Sol vs.The Inner City Machine Guns: *****1/4*

Roderick Strong vs. Trent?: ****1/4*

Future Shock vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines: ****1/2*

Guerrilla Warfare Number One Contender Match:
Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger: *****


- Great show from PWG, really fun to sit through overall. Steen vs London was entertaining as hell. Great mix of comedy and wrestling, really good opener from both these men.

- Young Bucks vs Taylor and Gargano was a great match. Typical Young Bucks goodness right here with Gargano and Chuck also having a great showing. Loved this thing.

- Lethal vs Edwards was good. I think it got a bit too typical Indy style with the spots and lack of selling in places but it was a pretty entertaining bout for what it was.

- Inner City tag team match was absolute insanity. This was amazing. Unreal match right here. Everyone needs to check that match out. Loved every second. The sequence near the start of the match by Del Sol and Richochet is one of the most insane things I've seen in a long time. Utterly brilliant.

- Trent had a good debut match with Roddy. Very solid but nothing standout or amazing. A little slow paced but that was alright, definitely worth watching.

- Future Shock vs Unbreakable F'N Machines was also very very good. Great humour between Cole and Elgin. I don't think it was overkill like the other reviewers said but it wasn't as stand out as the other two tag team matches were. Still very good stuff.

- The main event could have been a whole better than it was but at the same time could have been a whole lot worse. The gimmick really helped this match as far as the positives of it goes. Some insane spots and really brutal use of weaponry. Both Callihan and Younger used weapons in creative ways which really helped the match. Good story told as well with Callihan beating the absolute shit out of Drake who was refusing to quit. However the lack of selling from both men hurt this thing (unsurprisingly to some). Particularly Drake who was pissing me off at times, his long term selling was non existent. He would sell the initial bump really well but then when he got on the offense jumped around like nothing ever happened. Really woeful. The gimmick however and the fact they didn't drag this thing into overkill helped it to become a pretty entertaining hardcore match which was fine for what it was. If it weren't the conclusion to this series I would say this should have not been the main event.

Overall, great first night from PWG. I'd give it an 8.5/10. Gonna watch the second night a bit later.


----------



## bigbuxxx

I haven't finished Night 2 yet but just finished the Steen/Cage/Elgin vs Ricochet/Fox/Swann match and that was one of the most entertaining matches I have ever seen. ***** for entertainment.


----------



## sharkboy22

*PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 1*

Paul London vs Kevin Steen ****1/2*

Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor vs The Young Bucks ****1/2*

Jay lethal vs Eddie Edwards *DUD*

AR Fox and Samuray del Sol vs The Inner City Machine Guns ****3/4*

Roderick Strong vs Trent? ***

Future Shock vs The Unbreakable F'n Machine ***1/2*

Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger *****

-London and Steen is the definition of an opener. What I admired the most about this match was the fact that these guys spent a lot of this match working the crowd into a frenzy by doing...absolutely nothing. The crowd was on fire for Paul London simply going to back and wetting his hair, slapping Steen in the face with a glove. It's freaking crazy. What I enjoyed the most about this match was that it didn't go into overkill with the kicks to the head and head dropping. Fantastic opener.

-Gargano/Taylor vs Young Bucks was pretty good as well. Wasn't as over-choreographed as most Young Bucks matches tend to be. I enjoyed it. Lots of cool sequences.

-As for Lethal/Edwards? Fuck that match. Seriously, fuck it. I made a vow in 2013 to get back into indy wrestling but this match reminded me why I stopped watching it the first place. The match goes at 1000mph, lacks any sort of structure, pacing or selling. It's just Lethal and Edwards taking turns kicking each other in the head with no consequences whatsoever. I mean, there was some fun crowd work in Edwards asking a fan to irish whip him into Lethal. Later on Lethal would ask two fans to irish whip him as well, only they irish whipped him into the edge of the ring. However, no consequences. And in typical indy fashion, the finish is as anti climatic as it gets. The ideal finish would have been when Lethal hit his springboard ace crusher onto Edwards. However, it ends about three minutes later when both guys are clueless as to what to do next and the match just ends flat. It could have been worse. It could have ended 10 minutes after it was supposed to.

-Luckily, the tag match followed. Holy shit. This match was freaking chaos. The standing ovation of the ngith came when Ricochet and Del Sol were just countering each others moves so quickly. It was a thign of beauty to look at. The crowd went nuts. This show is worth seeing just for the moment alone. Overall, it was a good a match. I got kind of tired with it coming down to end as the endless dives that AR Fox loves to perform (and quite frankly everyone else) got over bearing but I give this match the credit it deserves. Tbh, though, I forgot AR Fox was even in this match at times. He presence just wasn't felt. Ricochet and Del Sol were definitely the standouts. 

-The only way I can describe Strong/Trent is a conflict of interests and styles. Look, I'm no Roddy fan. Quite frankly, if Roderick strong were in a fighting game I would not pick his character. Why? Well I suck at fighting games and trying to remember his combos would be a nightmare for me. Strong, like many, needs to understand this pro wrestling. Not Super Street Fighter 4. The elbow into the jumping knee strike into the brainbuster into the backbreaker into the gutbuster just really isn't necessary. And it makes you look weak as fuck when your opponent kicks out ALL THE TIME. Trent (Trent?) tried to worker a more slower paced match and tried to add some selling and what not but Roddy was having none of it. Funny thing is, where as Roddy was kicking out of Trent's more or less weaker offense, Trent was kicking out of Roddy's best. Talk about burying your own fucking self for a stupid "This is awesome" chant. Terrible match. Only reason I didn't give it a DUD...it was good up until Strong started hitting his combos.

-As for the tag match that followed....meh. O' Reilly is another Strong and another guy who thinks pro wrestling is an arcade fighting game. The Davey Richards influence is strong in this one. O' Reilly does every but sell the two fucking giants offense and even when he makes an attempt at selling, it still fucking sucks. Some needs to tell this 180 pound vanilla midget he is no badass. Well at least when he's in the ring with guys like Elgin and Cage. I wouldn't describe this match as over kill or anything like that, I'd just call it O' Reilly doing what he does best. Suck. As for the others. Cole was okay. Had some cool stuff. There was this one moment in particular where Elgin and Cage were literally trading turns giving Cole a delayed suplex. Just some great stuff. Overall, it was on okay match and did a great job of making me not care about it to the point where I wanted to see the main event. 

-The main event was solid. Nothing spectacular or anything but it was really entertaining. I know some may have issues with Younger's long-term selling but to me, it just wasn't the story of the match. I liked the story this match told. It's not the pain that gave Younger the adrenaline rush, it was the blatant disrespect and mocking and jeering by Sami. When Sami staples the money to Younger (which by the way is a very fucking stupid thing. Always hated that damn staple gun) Younger does hurt. But when Sami starts ripping the bills off and taunting him, oh, that's when shit starts and Younger retaliates. I also found the adrenaline rush from the salt to the wounds quite believable. Overall, this was a decent outing and one that I enjoyed. I'm not sure about the final outcome, but meh, will see how Night 2 plays out. 

Overall, despite my criticisms, I did enjoy this show. The opener, like I mentioned, really stood out to me though. The flippity flip tag match (no not the Bucks, althought they were too) is something beyond the description of words. I challenge anyone to write a play by play for it. Main event was closed off a really fun night. Can't wait to check out night 2.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Jay Lethal vs Willie Mack wasn't 20+ minutes..it was 7-8 which was a nice change from Night 1. Fine match.

Gargano/Taylor vs RockNess monsters I thought was better than anything on the Night 1 card. ****1/4+

Paul London vs Trent? - ***. Not as good as London/Steen but better than Trent/Strong from Night 1.

6 man powerflippy match - idk about stars for wrestling. i'll just say it's 5* in entertainment. this is one of my favorite matches now.

last four matches were nothing special. awesome show though and i'd say Night 2 > Night 1.


----------



## duttanized

Thoughts on The Briscoes vs Aries and Strong? Personally I loved that match and Aries and Strong were a great team.


----------



## sharkboy22

bigbuxxx said:


> Jay Lethal vs Willie Mack wasn't 20+ minutes..it was 7-8 which was a nice change from Night 1. Fine match.
> 
> Gargano/Taylor vs RockNess monsters I thought was better than anything on the Night 1 card. ****1/4+
> 
> Paul London vs Trent? - ***. Not as good as London/Steen but better than Trent/Strong from Night 1.
> 
> 6 man powerflippy match - idk about stars for wrestling. i'll just say it's 5* in entertainment. this is one of my favorite matches now.
> 
> last four matches were nothing special. awesome show though and i'd say Night 2 > Night 1.


I take it you really didn't like Night 1 that much? You say the "last four matches were nothing special" yet still put night 2 above 1?

Looks like I got to check night 2 out myself. On paper London/Trent sounds much better than Strong/Trent and I'm pretty sure it plays out much better as well.


----------



## Rah

Just starting night two of ASW.

It's going to take a short miracle to stop Younger/Callihan from stealing the entire show. It was so damn good.


----------



## sharkboy22

So I started Night 2 and damn, it's starting to blow already. I'm a guy, who when watching pro wrestling, takes the size of the guys into consideration. Why? Because, I like to suspend disbelief. It's kind of hard to do that when Lethal is slapping around Willie Mack as if..well...as if he were slapping around Eddie Edwards from the night before. Why the fuck do these big guys on the indies sell these for these midgets? I will never fucking know.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

bigbuxxx said:


> i gave no spoilers.


Sorry...just assumed you reviewed both nights and spoiled who won the No. 1 contender's match. When I saw the title, I just kept scrolling. 



Spoiler: PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 1 and 2



PWG All Star Weekend 9 2013

Night 1

1. Paul London vs. Kevin Steen - *** 1/4
2. Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor vs. Young Bucks - *** 1/2-*** 3/4
3. Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Lethal - *** 1/4
4. AR Fox and Samurai Del Sol vs. Inner City Machine Guns - **** (Match of the Weekend)
5. Roderick Strong vs. Trent Baretta - ** 1/2
6. Future Shock vs. Unbreakable Fucking Machines - *** 
7. Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger - *** 1/2

Night 1 Overall: 8/10

First match was really entertaining - wasn't a great match and dragged on a little too long but had a lot of comedy moments and it's great to see London back in PWG. 2nd match was really good - that spear was insane. Glad to see Lethal in PWG. Also dragged on a little too long, but good match. The reversals were hilarious. 3rd match = Ricochet and Del Sol. That is all. Glad to see Trent in PWG but the match just didn't really flow at all. Some OK stuff and it started picking up then just ended kind of abruptly. Future Shock/Machines bored me for some reason. Had some cool moments but overall, just a meh match. Disappointed in that one. Drake/Callihan 3 was the best of the series because they actually tried to sell this time. Brutal match, but not main event caliber in my opinion. Just getting tired of seeing these 2 wrestle and I'm glad it's over. I really hope Cole retains tomorrow. Overall though, good show. Nothing was really bad, aside from Trent/Strong. Solid matches throughout.


Night 2

1. Jay Lethal vs. Willie Mack - *** 1/4
2. Chuck Taylor and Johnny Gargano vs. RockNES Monsters - *** 1/4
3. Paul London vs. Trent Baretta - ** 3/4 
4. Unbreakable Fucking Steen Machines vs. Fox/Richchet/Swann - ****
5. Samuray Del Sol vs. TJ Perkins - *** 1/4
6. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Sami Callihan - **
7. Young Bucks vs. Dojo Bros - *** 1/4-*** 1/2
8. Adam Cole vs. Drake Younger - ***

Overall: 6.5/10

Really enjoyed Lethal/Mack. Kinda short but good match. It was prime time! 2nd match was good too. Lots of comedy and entertaining stuff. London/Baretta was alright but it just didn't flow and was too long. Disappointed because I liked Trent in WWE but his matches in PWG haven't been that great. 6 man tag was really fun and a great match. Some hilarious comedy stuff and some crazy double/triple team spots. Del Sol/Perkins was a good cruiserweight match. Kyle/Sami was way too long and meh. Not a fan. Bucks/Dojo Bros was pretty good but nowhere near their first match at Mystery Vortex. Nothing wrong with it, but I wasn't really feeling it for some reason. Main event was alright. Tons of no selling as usually by Drake. Thank god he didn't win. Overall, Night 1 was far better but it was still a pretty good show.


----------



## FITZ

Just to clarify is I see the full card for Night 2 I will be spoiled about the winner of Sami/Drake right?


----------



## Rah

Pretty much.


----------



## Last Chancery

sharkboy22 said:


> So I started Night 2 and damn, it's starting to blow already. I'm a guy, who when watching pro wrestling, takes the size of the guys into consideration. Why? Because, I like to suspend disbelief. It's kind of hard to do that when Lethal is slapping around Willie Mack as if..well...as if he were slapping around Eddie Edwards from the night before. Why the fuck do these big guys on the indies sell these for these midgets? I will never fucking know.


Why does a man's size have anything to do with is ability to sell (or receive) a hard shot to the mug? Lethal's been around a lot longer than has Willie Mack, and with that experience comes knowing how to fuck up any sized opponent. Plus, would Lethal's smaller size and quickness not lend itself to slapping a "midget"? This isn't some jobber slapping around Andre the Giant, this is Jay Lethal slapping around Willie Mack. A world of difference.


----------



## sharkboy22

Last Chancery said:


> Why does a man's size have anything to do with is ability to sell (or receive) a hard shot to the mug? Lethal's been around a lot longer than has Willie Mack, and with that experience comes knowing how to fuck up any sized opponent. Plus, would Lethal's smaller size and quickness not lend itself to slapping a "midget"? This isn't some jobber slapping around Andre the Giant, this is Jay Lethal slapping around Willie Mack. A world of difference.


Hogan sold for a green Lesnar.


----------



## Last Chancery

sharkboy22 said:


> Hogan sold for a green Lesnar.


So?

Willie Mack and Jay Lethal are the same height, with Mack having 50-70 pounds on Lethal. That is the only difference outside of experience, of which Lethal has a good five years more than Mack.

This is wrestling. How does a younger, more inexperienced wrestler getting slapped around by one he most likely looked up to during his training not make logical sense? Just because a guy is smaller, that makes him unable to defeat, slap around or straight up crucify a larger opponent? Because that's what you're telling me right now, that wrestlers should just pack it in and go home soon as they find out they're facing a bigger, if less seasoned, opponent.


----------



## Corey

duttanized said:


> Thoughts on The Briscoes vs Aries and Strong? Personally I loved that match and Aries and Strong were a great team.


The match from Unified? If so, GREAT stuff. Haven't seen it in years (have it on dvd) but I think I had it at a high end **** 1/2 and one of the best straight up 2-on-2 tag matches in company history.

Gonna quote the latest DGUSA/EVOLVE newsletter and bold all the important shit (lots of new matches announced and also a 40% off DVD sale:



> May 6th: Title matches have been signed for Florida!!! We'll start off with the first ever EVOLVE Title defense. The first EVOLVE Champion AR Fox has made a request and we have accepted it. Nick Jackson of The Young Bucks pinned Fox at the two DGUSA events that followed the EVOLVE Title Tournament. Fox is embarrassed by this and wants to even the score. As a result, Nick Jackson has been granted the first ever title shot. It will be *AR Fox vs. Nick Jackson for the EVOLVE Title on May 30th in Orlando*! Can Nick Jackson become a double champion and lead The Young Bucks to ruling the EVOLVE/DGUSA scene?​​May 6th: *Matt Jackson of The Young Bucks will go one-on-one vs. Johnny Gargano in Orlando. Gargano's Open The Freedom Gate Title will not be on the line.*​​May 6th: Two huge title matches have been signed for the *June 2nd* event in Ybor City, close to Tampa. *Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano will face the challenge of Samuray Del Sol*. The luchador was awarded the title shot for his single match victories against EITA and Ryo Saito last January.​​May 6th: *The Young Bucks will defend the Open The United Gate Titles against EITA & Tomahawk T.T. on June 2nd in Ybor City*. EITA & T.T. earned the title shot with their victory over The Super Smash Brothers at WrestleCon. This gives the Sunday night live iPPV from Ybor City two can't miss title matches!
> 
> May 6th: We have added *DVDs to our huge spring cleaning sale!!!* All 2009-2010 DGUSA and EVOLVE DVDs are now just $12 each. All titles are already marked down in the DGUSA.tv Store so no codes are needed. Please note that this DVD sale will only last until May 13th.​


Young Bucks singles matches really do nothing for me, but Gargano/Sol could be fun and I believe KingCrash called for the Bucks vs. EITA & TT tag match.


----------



## bigbuxxx

duttanized, as a previous poster mentioned the Unified match is fantastic and definitely worth a watch. a shame it was overshadowed big time by dragon/nigel.


----------



## Dark Church

Fighting Spirit
11:23 Jason Blade & Eddie Edwards vs Chris Hero & Tank Toland - **1/4
6:02 Pelle Primeau vs Shane Hagadorn - *1/2
10:39 Rocky Romero vs Claudio Castagnolli - **3/4
24:49 Steenerico vs Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens/Mark Briscoe - ***1/4
12:24 Doug Williams vs Colt Cabana - 1/2*
1:39 Ernie Osiris vs Sara Del Rey - 1/4*
11:17 Matt Cross vs Shingo - ***1/4
17:34 NRC vs Delirious & Jack Evans - ***1/2
17:10 Nigel McGuiness vs Takeshi Morishima - ***3/4


----------



## Obfuscation

*CZW - Wanted*​
1) Shane Strickland vs Bandido Jr ~ *****


2) Jessicka Havok vs Nevaeh ~ ***


3) *Four Way Match*
Shane Hollister vs Alex Colon vs Alex Reynolds vs Greg Excellent ~ *****


4) *CZW Wired Television Championship*
AR Fox(c) vs Azrieal ~ ***


5) Ohio Is 4 Killers _(Jake Crist & Dave Crist)_ vs The Gulak Campaign _(Alexander James & Kimber Lee)_ ~ ***


6) *CZW Tag Team Championship*
The Catalyst(c) _(Dustin Rayz & Eric Ryan)_ vs The Nation of Intoxication _(Lucky tHURTeen & Devon Moore)_ ~ ****


7) Sami Callihan vs Jimmy Jacobs ~ ****3/4*


8) Adam Cole vs Tommy Dreamer ~ ***1/2*


9) *CZW World Championship* - *Four Way Match*
Masada(c) vs Christina Von Eerie vs Matt Tremont vs Joe Gacy ~ ***1/2*​

This show gave me Callihan vs Jacobs. I was left happy. Made up for giving Havok the shaft of only about three minutes to wrestle. Adam Cole is the man. He made me like a Tommy Dreamer match in 2013. Which I thought was going to be impossible. Up to this point - the best CZW show so far in 2013. Only disliked matches four & five. Rest were fine.


----------



## Lane

The anniversary show was a much stronger show than Wanted. I say Wrestlecon was probably the best so far with BOTB being the second best show so far.


----------



## Obfuscation

I liked about one match from the Anniversary show. So nope.


----------



## duttanized

Nice to see bigbuxxx and Jack Evans 187 agree with me, I loved that Briscoes/Aries and Strong match. I'm with you on the idea that it was completely overshadowed by Nigel/Bryan that night.


----------



## Obfuscation

duttanized said:


> Nice to see bigbuxxx and Jack Evans 187 agree with me, I loved that Briscoes/Aries and Strong match. I'm with you on the idea that it was completely overshadowed by Nigel/Bryan that night.


There is a reason for that. Danielson vs Nigel was about one of the most perfect matches fans could have hoped for. Reminds me of the event Stalemate in 2005. Lethal vs Spanky wow'ed me with their Pure Championship match. Great stuff. Front runner for stealing the entire event. Then Aries vs Gibson for the world championship happened. It left Lethal vs Spanky in the dust. Unfortunate case sometimes for the lower tier match to be overshadowed by the brilliant upper level match. That's the kind of card you want to see ALL the time.

-----------

*CZW - Live At WrestleCon*

1) *Aerial Assault Match*
AR Fox vs Shane Hollister vs Rich Swann vs Lucky tHURTeen vs Shane Strickland vs Andrew "Chiva Kid" Everett ~ ****1/4*


2) *Ultraviolent Rules Match*
Matt Tremont vs Joe Gacy ~ **1/2*


3) *Handicap Match*
The Gulak Campaign _(Drew Gulak, Alexander James, Kimber Lee, & Mr. Tofiga)_ vs The Front _(Niles "Sozio" Young, Biff Busick, Eric Corvis, Nicholas Kaye, & Ace Delic)_ ~ *1/2**


4) *CZW Tag Team Championship*
The Catalyst(c) _(Dustin Rayz & Eric Ryan)_ vs BLK OUT _(Ruckus & Sabian)_ ~ *1/2**


5) Colt Cabana vs Greg Excellent ~ *N/R*


6) *Ultraviolent Rules Match*
Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc ~ ****


7) Ohio Is 4 Killers _(Jake Crist & Dave Crist)_ vs The Sumerian Death Squad _(Tommy End & Michael Dante)_ ~ *****


8) Sami Callihan vs Brian Kendrick ~ *****


9) *CZW World Championship * - *Panes of Glass, Barbed Wire & Gusset Plate Death Match*
Masada(c) vs Jun Kasai ~ ****1/2*​

While I liked Callihan vs Jacobs from Wanted more than all others on this show _(well, BARELY over the awesome Masada vs Kasai match)_, this show still collectively edges out Wanted for best CZW show of the year so far. It was a consistent show when it came to delivering something in the premiere bouts. Only matches that stunk were...well, match more or less b/c the Handicap faction match was wild & messy, but I didn't loathe it. Didn't expect it to be good either, so when I had fun watching it made me not mind it. The tag championships sucked though. Fuck BLK OUT per usual. Sabian (I refuse to call him that moronic name he uses now) is so hit and miss it crosses my eyes and makes me wonder why. He was awesome in TNA this year. Comes here, botches the finish. Whatever. They suck here. Generally always have - Ruckus at least. Sabian sucks b/c I get the vibe he's too lazy sometimes. DO WORK. You're capable. Sumerian Death Squash were impressive. Tommy End has vastly improved since I last saw him. Tremont vs Gacy was about 100x better than I expected it to be. It wasn't like horrible at all. Just whatever. I'll take it. Callihan vs Kendrick was fine. Pretty good match. Was it disappointing b/c it didn't steal the show? idk. I had no gripes. Main event was HOLY CRAP. Loved it. :mark:

Oh and Aerial Assault was a blast even if the only guy I didn't want to win won it. As if it wasn't super, duty obvious. Oh well. He thrived in a match that was built on "spots" & putting on a show. I'll only complain when he doesn't add anything to a more traditional type match. This situation is fine. More Hollister & Swann please. Love those two. Chiva Kid is STILL amazing. Wow @ some of the things he pulls off.


----------



## duttanized

I hate watching Nigel lose, especially to Danielson.


----------



## Obfuscation

It would eventually even out some come 2008. Oh, that heel turn. One of my favorites. :mark:


----------



## Ali Dia

bigbuxxx said:


> duttanized, as a previous poster mentioned the Unified match is fantastic and definitely worth a watch. a shame it was overshadowed big time by dragon/nigel.


I know I'm in the minority here but I thought the tag was better. I think I had the tag at ****3/4 and Nigel/Dragon ****1/2 last I watched it.


----------



## Rah

*PWG's All Star Weekend 9*




Spoiler: night one



*Paul London Vs Kevin Steen*
★★ 1/4
_Okay, then._

*The Young Bucks Vs Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano*
★★★ 3/4
_A good showing here for Gargaono - whom the cowd ate up for the entirety of this match.

This was probably just as much an example of there being a PWG style as any. The high-spots kept up at a frequent pace but they maintained the lul between sequences in a believable enough fashion to ensure this didn't sway into spotfest territory. I was slightly annoyed at Matt Jackson getting up after that glorious spear before Gargano (leaving the Bucks to double team Taylor) but resilience and difference in injury at that point could call it moot.

Nothing as blowaway as the tags last year, but a great opener tag for the weekend show._

*Jay Lethal Vs Eddie Edwards*
-★★
_I loved how Jay physically shoved Edwards down after he hit the superkick (almost as if to ensure Mr Die Hard finally sells the move). I loved nothing else, though. A really poor match._

*Samuray Del Sol & AR Fox Vs The Inner-City Machine Guns*
★★★★
_Hey, Octagon Jr., Titan wants his handstand sequence back!

Samuray is easily the best thing in this match, but in saying that its saying he's easily one of the best high-fliers in the entire world because no one else in this is a slouch, either. Fox had a showing match in a trios tag with Willie Mack down in AAA last month which he can tie with this as good performances from the current year into his resume while the Inner-City Machine Guns maintain their level of awesomeness. Richochet's leaping ability is something that needs to be seen to be believed. Holy fuck, this was awesome._

*Trent? Vs Roderick Strong*
N/A
_To be honest, I wasn't too into this and was too preoccupied to focus. It looked rather average from what I did see, but I'd much prefer skipping any rating in order to be fair._

*Future Shock Vs Unbreakable Fucking Machines*
~ ★★★ 1/2+
Good match here. The machines hammered home why their namesake is so poignant, and I liked how FS showed some throwbacks to their 2011 selves. Great back and forth tag that added a nice variance to the previous two.

*Sami Callihan Vs Drake Younger*
★★★★ 1/4
_Easily match of the entire weekend. Simply a phenomenal deathmatch that blows the others I've seen from 2013 clear out of the water.

For a good portion of thi Callihan had Younger's number. Just toying with him as he beats the smaller guy down. Callihan hasn't technically lost to Younger, and he wasn't going to let Younger off easily here, noting the anger over the outcome of their last match. Younger took Sami's brutality, however, and threw in his own offence, relying on his body's resistance thanks to his run-ins with the likes of Kasai and Masada (as Steen alluded to) in finally being able to pick up the deserved win over his PWG rival.

People will probably hate on the violence they brought here but, quite honestly, it never went into overkill at all and could be labelled rather tame as compared to what you'd expect from CZW or BJW. It's a guerrilla warfare match, after all; thumbtacks, chairs and weapon-spots are to be expected as staples, by now._





Spoiler:  night two



*Jay Lethal Vs Willie Mack*
★★
_Lethal needs to stop using his springboard cutter. Actually, he needs to revamp his entire moveset. It's becoming far too overplayed in that his matches look too similar and callable._

*Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor Vs RockNES Monsters*
★★★ 1/4
_I quite dislike the RockNES Monsters but they did their part here. Gargano and Taylor were nowhere near as impressive as they were on the previous night, however._

*Trent? Vs Paul London*
★★ 1/2
_Fine match_

*The Unbreakable F'n Steen Machines Vs Inner City Machine Guns & AR Fox*
★★ 3/4
_How long is this annoying chant gonna go on for? Alll niiiight looonnngg!

This would have been great if it didn't seem as if they had checkpoint spots they had to meet in the match. Why Steen went down after that deathly powerbomb I'll never know. Nor will I know why Fox went from putting on a good performance to being utterly idiotic in this.

With a very "your move, my move" finish, I can't help but feel the entire point to this match was about popping the crowd at the expense of everything else. I still "appreciat it", though, Steen._

*TJP Vs Samuray Del Sol*
★★★
_Fun sprint but I insist the wrong man won. This needed a lot more awesome moments from Samuray, too, if I'm honest._

*Kyle O'Reilly Vs Sami Callihan*
★★★ 1/4
_I'm a bit put off by Kyle going for the Falcon Arrow after the Sliced Bread as I'm not sure his knee could have sustained the weight. For what it's worth, though, O'Reilly did a decent (if somewhat OTT) job of selling the injury.

The knee was right there to be attacked yet it was glossed over for the most part. The triangle choke submission win was a bit non-sensical in that it used the injured knee for the pivot but this could have been a lot better if Callihan had centred his offence, relying moreso on the Stretch Muffler than he actually had._

*Dojo Bros. Vs The Young Bucks*
★★★ 1/2
_"He almost kicked an Asian woman in the face but he doesn't care because his name is Nick fucking Jackson" - Kevin Steen

A match like this makes me wish The Young Bucks were on a weekly show just so I could enjoy their shtick more often. Otherwise this was a good exhibition of Dojo Bros. being able to hang with the champs as a team. Finished seemed a bit rushed but everything was still fun, and typical YB flare._

*Adam Cole Vs Drake Younger*
★★★ 1/2
_"When the doctors pronounce Younger dead he's going to sit up and tell them to go fuk themselves"

Stellar main event that built Younger as the death-defying madman that wouldn't quit. Arguably some spots required more selling but, for the most part (the ending, especially), it's Younger digging to the bottom of his limits in trying to capture the world title. At this stage in his career, his pain resilience is off the charts. What are kicks to the head going to do to a man that takes nasty weapon spots on a regular basis, anyway?_



The average star-rating was excessively hampered by one or two stinkers but, for the most part, this remained a good showing. Night One is a definite must-see while Night Two could easily take the place of a boredom killer if you have three hours to spare. Thumbs up.​


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Border Wars 2013 iPPV*


ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander - **3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Mike Bennett - **

*I Quit Match*
BJ Whitmer vs. Rhett Titus - *

Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin vs. SCUM (Jimmy Jacobs & Cliff Compton) - **1/2

Eddie Edwards vs. Taiji Ishimori - ***3/4

*ROH World TV Title*
Matt Taven vs. Mark Briscoe - *1/2

Davey Richards vs. Paul London - ***1/4

*ROH World Title*
Jay Briscoe vs. Adam Cole - ***

Mixed bag of a show. Liked the opener, Ricards/London was better then I’d thought it would be (though they should have ended it after the doublestomp) and Edwards/Ishimori was very enjoyable and as expected the best match on the show. On the other hand the I Quit Match was garbage, Taven’s TV Title run continues to make you wonder why they took the title off Cole and the main event, while fine had it’s share of problems and for a main event match disappointed. 
​


----------



## EmbassyForever

Paul London Vs Kevin Steen - ***1/2 (Great opener, similar to PAC/Steen from EIGHT)

The Young Bucks Vs Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano - ***3/4

Jay Lethal Vs Eddie Edwards - *** (Way too long)

Samuray Del Sol & AR Fox Vs The Inner-City Machine Guns - **** (MOTN)

Trent? Vs Roderick Strong - **3/4

Future Shock Vs Unbreakable Fucking Machines - **1/4 (The pace was really weird, just like EE/Lethal this was an another way-too-long match and I just wanted it to end)

Sami Callihan Vs Drake Younger - FUCK THIS MATCH
Actually wanted to watch, I skipped to see how the match went and I saw the stapler (?) spot and a minute after Drake jumped around the ring like nothing... Ugh Sami is so much better than this)​


----------



## Chismo

*PWG All-Star Weekend 9 – Night 1*


1.	Kevin Steen vs. Paul London

_London needs to stay a regular member, he’s just so damn good when he’s motivated._

***3/4


2.	The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano

***3/4


3.	Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Lethal

_You can impersonate and milk Macho Man only so much. I actually feel bad for Lethal for being such an unintelligent wrestler who can’t come up with something decent to replace his painfully obvious lack of charisma and bland personality. He’s a good athlete, and that’s it._

*3/4


4.	The Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann) vs. AR Fox & Samuray Del Sol

_Chuck Taylor’s “He’s too stupid to feel pain” and Excalibur’s “I can’t do any of this shit” lines pretty much describe this match perfectly, just a ridiculously insane stuff all around, they even caught me off guard, and I watch these guys almost on a regular basis. This was mindblowing, and even if you hate what you see, I bet some part of you is perverse enough to enjoy it._

*****3/4*


5.	Roderick Strong vs. Trent Barreta

***1/4


6.	The Unbreakable Fucking Machines (Michael Elgin & Brian Cage) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly)

***1/2


7.	GUERRILLA WARFARE - *No. 1 Cont. for the PWG World Championship*: Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger

_Ladies and gentleman, PWGmaniacs, this how it feels when good old CZ-DUB visits SoCal to dance with Grim Reaper. Love him or hate him, you gotta respect Drake for being a ridiculously tough skinny crazy white trash._

******


Great show. One almost five star match, the classic and violent main event, with the only stinker being Eddie/Lethal.​


----------



## Bruce L

Watching All-Star Weekend Night 1, and I really, _really_ hope the people who've bitched about Edwards/Lethal and Future Shock/Unbreakable F'n Machines aren't the same people who couldn't stop raving about PWG a couple of years ago, because those are just classic awesome, balls-to-the-wall PWG-style wrestling matches. Not jaw-dropping spotfests, not in-depth storytelling clinics, just fast-paced pure wrestling spectacles by people who do that kind of thing well.

Also want to give a shout-out to Steen/London. Not quite as good, but still really freaking good. I know some people found "perpetually-stoned space cadet" London entertaining during his last PWG run, but I was not one of them. I have sorely missed "actually gives a damn" London, and while I'm not sure we'll ever get that guy back for good, we got a reasonable enough facsimile here to make me happy.

The main event, though... God, Drake Younger is the worst. Just the absolute f---king worst.

Haven't watched the buzzed-about tag match yet; saving that for last.


----------



## Lane

I think I know why Masada had a lackluster match against Elgin at AAW. Him and Chris Dickinson beat the shit out of one another at AIW the night before. Almost got into a fist fight, thanlfuly the grabbed each other and cooled down before continuing the match.


----------



## Rah

Bruce L said:


> Watching All-Star Weekend Night 1, and I really, _really_ hope the people who've bitched about Edwards/Lethal and Future Shock/Unbreakable F'n Machines aren't the same people who couldn't stop raving about PWG a couple of years ago, because those are just classic awesome, balls-to-the-wall PWG-style wrestling matches. Not jaw-dropping spotfests, not in-depth storytelling clinics, just fast-paced pure wrestling spectacles by people who do that kind of thing well.
> 
> Also want to give a shout-out to Steen/London. Not quite as good, but still really freaking good. I know some people found "perpetually-stoned space cadet" London entertaining during his last PWG run, but I was not one of them. I have sorely missed "actually gives a damn" London, and while I'm not sure we'll ever get that guy back for good, we got a reasonable enough facsimile here to make me happy.
> 
> The main event, though... God, Drake Younger is the worst. Just the absolute f---king worst.
> 
> Haven't watched the buzzed-about tag match yet; saving that for last.


1) Eddie/Lethal was absolute dogshit. It wasn't a PWG "this is wrestling" match, it was throwing the qualities of what makes wrestling good out the window. Neither do wrestling "well" and that should have just been a spotfest because they hardly sold anything and jumped from sequence to sequence without rhyme or reason. If you like this type of match go watch RoH. O'Reilly/Davey will make you wet yourself, then. As for people changing their opinion on a product, that's just normal behaviour. What I thought was great in 2010 is nowhere near what I think is good now. Opening yourself to more wrestling (especially classic matches) will do that.

2) No, Younger is nowhere close to the worst. His comebacks are credible noting who he is and what he puts his body through at almost every showing. This time it worked. Though it's interesting Eddie Edwards gets the nod while Younger gets berated. I'd love to call it out on Younger simply being a "deathmatch backyarder" and people just have this ingrained belief they need to find any fault to label him with.


----------



## Obfuscation

*ROH ~ **Border Wars 2013*

1) C & C Wrestle Factory _(Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander)_ vs ACH & Tadarius Thomas ~ **1/2*


2) Roderick Strong vs Mike Bennett ~ ****


3) *I Quit Match*
BJ Whitmer vs Rhett Titus ~ ***


4) S.C.U.M. _(Jimmy Jacobs & Cliff Compton)_ vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin ~ ***1/4*


5) Eddie Edwards vs Taiji Ishimori ~ ****1/2*


6) *ROH Television Championship*
Matt Taven(c) vs Mark Briscoe ~ **1/2*


7) Davey Richards vs Paul London ~ *****


8) *ROH World Championship*
Jay Briscoe(c) vs Adam Cole ~ ****1/2*​

MOTN goes to both Edwards/Ishimori & Jay/Cole. I really, really liked the main event. Apparently more than some. The tactical approach was more than entertaining to me. Collectively I did have fun with the event. Only match I flat out thought was relatively poor was the I Quit. Other than that the other undercard matches were more or less just forgettable. S.C.U.M. vs ROH tag was solid, but if only that dumb halt in the match happened I would have thought more of it. It brought back flashbacks to that DUD of a six man elimination match from Honor vs Evil. Luckily, it managed to recover and still have a more good than bad factor behind it. All the premiere matches delivered for me. Nothing OMG YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS level. Nothing wrong with that. They were good matches & that's all I like to see. Good matches with good work. Have to claim this the best ROH show of the year up to this point. b/c I hated most of the Anniversary Show & thought SCOH was fun at times yet had two matches that were massively overrated. This show was straightforward - easy to watch the whole way through. Great crowd too.


----------



## Bruce L

Rah said:


> No, Younger is nowhere close to the worst. His comebacks are credible noting who he is and what he puts his body through at almost every showing... Though it's interesting Eddie Edwards gets the nod while Younger gets berated. I'd love to call it out on Younger simply being a "deathmatch backyarder" and people just have this ingrained belief they need to find any fault to label him with.


Wait... What? Eddie Edwards' approach to matches isn't "credible," but Younger's is because of "who he is"? Seems to me they're both guys with a shitload of fighting spirit, and "Edwards gets the nod while Younger gets berated" because Edwards no-sells superkicks while Younger no-sells backdrop drivers onto thumbtacks. I'm on record as finding "pretending to be hurt all match"-style selling to be rather silly in matches where there's no consistent limb/neck/back/whatever work or any big moves that should be absolute death. Edwards/Lethal contains none of either, and thus it makes sense that nothing is particularly "sold." Callihan/Younger contains nothing but, and thus it all comes off as just so much violence-spamming.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Bruce L said:


> Younger no-sells backdrop drivers onto thumbtacks.


Wait, does that really happened? I skipped their match so I have no idea. If so, then.. holy crap.


----------



## Chismo

Bruce L said:


> Watching All-Star Weekend Night 1, and I really, _really_ hope the people who've bitched about Edwards/Lethal and Future Shock/Unbreakable F'n Machines aren't the same people who couldn't stop raving about PWG a couple of years ago, because those are just classic awesome, balls-to-the-wall PWG-style wrestling matches. Not jaw-dropping spotfests, not in-depth storytelling clinics, just fast-paced pure wrestling spectacles by people who do that kind of thing well.
> 
> Also want to give a shout-out to Steen/London. Not quite as good, but still really freaking good. I know some people found "perpetually-stoned space cadet" London entertaining during his last PWG run, but I was not one of them. I have sorely missed "actually gives a damn" London, and while I'm not sure we'll ever get that guy back for good, we got a reasonable enough facsimile here to make me happy.
> 
> The main event, though... God, Drake Younger is the worst. Just the absolute f---king worst.
> 
> Haven't watched the buzzed-about tag match yet; saving that for last.


Eddie/Jay was bad, and if you think that match represents "PWG a couple of years ago", then I don't know anymore... That match is just bad, in any period, in any company.


----------



## Obfuscation

Better late than never for a review, right? No matter how negative...

*ROH - Honor vs Evil​*
1) Jay Briscoe vs QT Marshall ~ **1/4*


2) Jay Lethal vs Tadarius Thomas ~ *1/2**


3) Mark Briscoe vs Nate Webb ~ *DUD*


4) Roderick Strong vs ACH ~ ****1/4*


5) Charlie Haas vs Pepper Parks ~ ***


6) BJ Whitmer vs Kyle O'Reilly ~ **1/2*


7) *Elimination Match*
S.C.U.M. _(Kevin Steen, Jimmy Jacobs, & Steve Corino)_ vs Davey Richards, Adam Cole, & Michael Elgin ~ *DUD*​

Yep. I really disliked this event as a whole. Only match to get a rise out of me was Strong vs ACH and the rest didn't come close. For my thoughts on the main event...read below. Be warned.



Spoiler: RANT circa 3/4/13



Ok, I just finished up ROH Honor vs Evil. And my god, you guys won't believe how much a load of shit that elimination main event was. Its about everything you DON'T want from pro wrestling. First off it went nearly 39 minutes without even needing to. So it was a chore to finish about 17 minutes in. Tip of the iceberg, really. Poor performances all around. SCUM came off so lazy in this. I guess trying to make it last awhile means the FIP segments can't be interesting. There there is Elgin who looks like utter crap with some horrible bumping & the worst superkick attempt ever. Davey looks bad, but he was rather controlled here than in some of his other "omg this Davey match is terrible" sort of bouts. Total auto pilot for the guy. Cole was fine. About the only consistent worker in the match on this night. ROH had to put an end to that though by having Cole take a spike piledriver on the floor and be "taken away" a la Lex Luger from Bash at the Beach '96. Seriously guys. The booking and blueprint behind the way this match should be worked is a total mindfuck. How many times do Nigel & Kelly have to scream "OK WE NEED SOME HELP OUT HERE!!! MORE OFFICIALS HURRY!" About 5 times. Not even close to joking. Match began to break out in a brawl on the outside where it looked like everyone was going to be DQ'ed. This happened at the oh...14 minute mark. After a wild WCW-esque schmoz things go back to normal. Not an exaggeration. It was for nothing except for Steen to hit a powerbomb on the apron to destroy Cole's back. Speaking of, following the spot where Cole gets piledrivered the match is STOPPED. Legit STOPPED so his partners and officials can check on him. Why? Why did the match have to stop and why did SCUM listen? Ugh. More of a reason to drain the pacing. _(which was slow the entire time. Sluggish, really.)_ Eliminations were so contrived and cliche. Davey gets taken out at 27 minutes. ADAM COLE RETURNS FROM THE BACK TO EVEN THINGS UP _(btw Nigel left commentary about 3 times in this match to go "check on things" He eventually came back when Cole returned and gave the most phony plea for Cole to not return. Even Nigel isn't immune from the fuckery.)_ COLE IS SEMI ON FIRE B/C THIS MATCH IS SO UGGH NOTHING IS CLICKING. An actual good moment happens when Jacobs spikes Cole in the crotch _(the sick bastard)_ and Cole is eliminated. 3 vs 1. SCUM vs Elgin. Take a guess at how the rest of the match plays out? In true hilarious fashion, instead of Elgin making a comeback he takes out both Corino & Jacobs in the span of a minute. In super, super underwhelming fashion. It wasn't believable. Nothing about it showed why Elgin couldn't just have done away with the two of them in about the first 10 minutes. So bad. Elgin & Steen are left. They exchange a tiny bit. Corino on the apron - Lethal out to brawl with him. Steen with a roll up from behind 1, 2, & NOPE. ELGIN IS IN IT STILL. Small package out of the schoolboy, 1, 2, & 3. That's what ends the match. Elgin could get out of the schoolboy but the small package right after it was enough to make the match finally end. lolz. The logic here is baffling. Post match was epic. Kevin Kelly was freaking out the entire time...except for when a random fan comes through the curtain and leaps on the apron wanting to get a piece of The Briscoes _(yeah, they came out too btw)_ Kelly was heard on the mic saying "Hey, get that kid off the apron." 

Just so many hilarious moments in this match. b/c of the poor nature. I had to rant.

So the perfect storm of lazy, and in some portions bad, wrestling mixed with head scratching booking made this a must miss. Unless you got 38 minutes free and want to witness the train-wreck for yourself. I knew I wasn't going to like it but god damn. Fucking abysmal on the highest degree.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW WIRED TV RETURNS TO TELEVISION!!!*



> THIS FRIDAY NIGHT on the eve of Proving Grounds, CZW Wired TV returns to television! For those in Staten Island, NY with Timer Warner Cable, you will be able to watch the return of Wired TV. To watch the program, tune in to channel 106 at Midnight (Friday Night/Saturday Morning). This week’s main event will feature *Sami Callihan* facing off against the returning *Jimmy Jacobs*. To see CZW Wired TV in your area contact your local cable provider and ask for Combat Zone Wrestling! For the latest on CZW Wired TV, stay logged onto CZWrestling.com.


:mark: Anybody here gonna watch this?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Videowire is back


----------



## Rah

Bruce L said:


> Wait... What? Eddie Edwards' approach to matches isn't "credible," but Younger's is because of "who he is"? Seems to me they're both guys with a shitload of fighting spirit, and "Edwards gets the nod while Younger gets berated" because Edwards no-sells superkicks while Younger no-sells backdrop drivers onto thumbtacks. I'm on record as finding "pretending to be hurt all match"-style selling to be rather silly in matches where there's no consistent limb/neck/back/whatever work or any big moves that should be absolute death. Edwards/Lethal contains none of either, and thus it makes sense that nothing is particularly "sold." Callihan/Younger contains nothing but, and thus it all comes off as just so much violence-spamming.


There's a difference between consistent selling of a single injury than being dropped on your head or superkicked, hell, taking ANY move and not even registering it as hitting you. Jay/Eddie played a game of tag, basically. The one would hit a high-offence move while the other didn't register taking ANY damage from it and threw their own shit back.

I cannot remember Younger no-selling the "driver" spot you mention (or it happening, for that matter) but it wasn't as if he just shrugged anything off. He would take it, let the pain fuel his anger and come back at Callihan. It was about manning up beyond the pain, not simply no-selling. You're vastly over-simplifying the entire spot to the level that Jay/Eddie had devolved to. It's all about how a move is portrayed, as well. A _backdrop_ onto thumbtacks is nothing more than a backdrop. A superkick, however, has been portrayed as an effective grounding kick. I'd much rather take a deathmatch wrestler (who is meant to be built as a pain-taking machine) grimmicing after a backdrop and getting up straight-after, and fired up, than some dojo trainee wannabe getting kicked IN THE FUCKING FACE and acting as if his opponent had simply breathed onto him.

Call Drake what you will, I guess the deathmatch angle is not for you, but to add in Eddie/Jay being everything people loved about PWG and something good is downright inconsistent.

EDIT: 


Bruce L said:


> Watching All-Star Weekend Night 1, and I really, _really_ hope the people who've bitched about Edwards/Lethal and *Future Shock/Unbreakable F'n Machines* aren't the same people who couldn't stop raving about PWG a couple of years ago


I just went through everyone's reviews. There were only two members who "disliked" the FS/Unbreakable F'n Machines watch, and even then gave them **1/2 stars. The rest were around the ***1/2 mark. As for those two members EmbassyForever wasn't here two years ago and Sharkboy I don't remember posting in this thread before going on a rant about the no-selling tendencies of the indies at the beginning of this year.

So, who are these posters you find hypocritical in their love for this match from two years ago or are you just trying to be controversial?


----------



## Mattyb2266

All Star Weekend 9: Night One

Paul London vs. Kevin Steen - ***3/4
F.I.S.T. vs. Young Bucks - ****
Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Lethal - **1/2
Fox/Del Sol vs. Inner City Machine Guns - ****1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Trent - ***
Unbreakable F'n Machines vs. Future Shock - ***1/4
Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan - ****1/2

Loved this show. And I love how over Drake is in PWG, dude busts his ass for the fans and its nice that the respect is reciprocated.


----------



## Obfuscation

*ROH - The Battle of St. Paul​*
1) Dangerous Angels _(Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger)_ vs Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew _(Lacey & Rain)_ ~ ***1/2*


2) Rhett Titus vs Michael Elgin ~ *DUD*


3) Jimmy Rave vs Michael Elgin ~ *1/2**


4) BJ Whitmer vs Shingo Takagi ~ *****


5) *ROH Tag Team Championship - Ultimate Endurance Match*
Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe(c) vs Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Hallowicked & Gran Akuma vs Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin ~ ***1/2*


6) *Anything Goes Match*
Homicide & Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce & Brent Albright ~ ***3/4*


7) *Four Corner Survival*
Delirious vs Jack Evans vs Rocky Romero vs Erick Stevens ~ ****1/4*


8) *FIP World Championship*
Roderick Strong(c) vs Christopher Daniels ~ ***1/4*


9) *ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima(c) vs Austin Aries ~ ****3/4*​

Easy to watch offering by ROH here. Main event holds up as a rather awesome affair. Morishima did no wrong during this run. So many excellent matches worked under a simple formula. I loved his reign to no end.


----------



## Chismo

Spoiler: PWG ASW 9 - Night 2 REVIEW












*PWG All-Star Weekend 9 – Night 2*


1.	Willie Mack vs. Jay Lethal

_Now, I don’t know what happened to Lethal between the shows (well, Super Dragon does come to mind), but he worked like there’s no tomorrow here. He was really awesome, and after the boredom he displayed just one day earlier, I was beyond shocked and pleasantly surprised as well. He and Mack meshed very well, this was just a big adrenaline rush inside the squared circle, loved it, especially the finish._

***1/2


2.	Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)

_I will always remember that apron sequence, it was fucking AMAZING. Oh, and Johnny Yuma is still beyond terrible. Luckily, there’s Goodtime, who’s actually a rock solid wrestler, I just wish he performs in singles competition._

***1/2


3.	Paul London vs. Trent Barreta

_This match dragged with Trent on offense, because he was really vanilla in doing that, but thankfully Paul London is the master of pacing and picking his spots and comebacks. Very good match after all, and London simply has to perform for PWG on a regular basis._

***1/2


4.	The Unbreakable Fucking Machines (Michael Elgin & Brian Cage) & Kevin Steen vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann) & AR Fox

_Honestly, I won’t even bother with reviewing this match, because it was – perfect. One of the greatest U.S. matches I’ve ever seen, and I’m not ashamed to say that._

*******


5.	Samuray Del Sol vs. TJ Perkins

_They had a really tough task to work after the 6-man tag masterpiece, but they did well, I reckon, I appreciated the frantic pace and devastating strikes. Good match._

***


6.	Sami Callihan vs. Kyle O’Reilly

_This was kind of too long, a lot of shit dragged at times, but damn, they busted out so much goodies, it was a really good match overall. There were some sick moves and counters, and they sold all the important bits. Positively surprised to see Sami putting Kyle over._

***1/2


7.	*PWG World Tag Team Championship*: The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) © vs. The Dojo Bros (Roderick Strong & Eddie Edwards)

_Three words: 1) Nick, 2) FUCKING, 3) Jackson!_

******


8.	*PWG World Championship*: Adam Cole © vs. Drake Younger

_Not a good match, and this is where Drake justifies all the hate towards him, although Cole was not impressive at all as well. The pacing was just odd, there was almost no middle part of the match, so it all felt like one gigantic finishing stretch, with so many devastating bombs thrown at each other. Drake took the most of it, of course (doh!), I fucking cringed few times when Cole kicked and headdropped the shit out his neck and head. That was a ridiculous amount of punishment, and the fact Drake wrestled such a violent match just one night beore is bonechilling. To sum up, this was solid, but it was definitely a disappointment considering it was the closing match of the weekend. But hey, the crowd ate it up, so it was a success after all, I guess._

**1/2


Amazing show, even with the mediocre main event.​


----------



## bigbuxxx

> 4.	The Unbreakable Fucking Machines (Michael Elgin & Brian Cage) & Kevin Steen vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann) & AR Fox
> 
> Honestly, I won’t even bother with reviewing this match, because it was – perfect. One of the greatest U.S. matches I’ve ever seen, and I’m not ashamed to say that.
> 
> *****


glad to see i'm not the only one who thought it was an instant classic.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I'm currently watching the show and I gave it ****1/2. Def going to rewatch this again and again and again when I'm done. So much fun it's unreal.


----------



## Chismo

bigbuxxx said:


> glad to see i'm not the only one who thought it was an instant classic.


Fuck yeah, dude, it was everything I love about pro-graps. Steen tore the house down, he was pure gold.


----------



## geraldinhio

I just can't help myself. Downloading Night 1. :mark: Also fuck you XWT.


----------



## duttanized

Elgin/Cage standing on the same side of the ring. <3


----------



## Obfuscation

So glad Cage & Elgin have stuck as a team. I'll zip through the rest of ASW in no time today. Night Two sounds very promising.


----------



## Dark Church

Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black 
New Horizons 2008
****1/4

Austin Aries vs Jimmy Jacobs 
I Quit Match
Rising Above Night 2 2008
****1/2

I won't be surprised if some think I overrated Aries/Jacobs but I absolutely loved it. Told a great story and did a fantastic job with the gimmick match.


----------



## Bubz

Nothing amazing from either night of ASW, but London/Steen, Bucks/Taylor & Gargano and ICMG/Del Sol & Fox were all really fun I thought, especially the later. It was flippy and shit but I thought they made it work for the most part. Some sloppy stuff aside everything looked slick and the opening sequences actually had me marking out, never seen stuff like that before. Ricochet is amazing. Definitely went downhill towards the middle but picked up again in the final stretch imo.

Night 2 just bored me. The 6 man that some people seem to love was honestly pretty bad. No flow to anything. Until Elgin and Cage start to wrestle like big men instead of running around keeping up and trading moves with small high flyers they can fuck off. Seriously, non of the guys in this apart from Steen seem to be able to work a big/little man match and that's a damn shame. And no, a few power moves here and there doesn't count. Nothing else on the card was that good either.


----------



## Obfuscation

Cage & Elgin didn't ragdoll the high flyers the entire time? Ah nuts.


----------



## TheSaviorOfSmark

So my order from Highspots amazing $5 dvd April sale should be coming in a few days.
I ordered every PWG DVD on sale that I didn't already own:

Death to All But Metal
DDT4 2010
Seven
Eight
Card Subject to Change III
The Perils of Rock n Roll Decadenc
Cyanide
The Curse of Guerrilla Island

Most will be completely new to me, which show should I be most pumped for? Best overall card? I can't wait to watch a great show from top to bottom, going to reserve a good 3 hours and watch one from start to finish the Friday that they get here.

I'm especially excited for DTM, DDT4 2010, and Seven, so I may start with one of them. Suggestions?


----------



## KingCrash

If you're in for watching just tag team wrestling go for DDT4 2010, otherwise watch DTABM (SSB/Bucks, Steen/Cage and Ricochet/Generico are great and show flows easily).



Dark Church said:


> I won't be surprised if some think I overrated Aries/Jacobs but I absolutely loved it. Told a great story and did a fantastic job with the gimmick match.


No I think the consensus was that it was awesome and a great way to blow off the feud with Lacey coming back, it just gets overshadowed a little by the Danielson/Nigel match that follows it.


----------



## Brandenthesmark

I would have to say PWG Seven


----------



## bigbuxxx

KingCrash said:


> DTABM (SSB/Bucks


Just watched this match today to see if it held up as 5* as on the first watch and damn does it. I had forgotten all the spots and the finish in it. Stupified's jump over the sound table is :mark: :mark: and the end is just fucking insane. Excaliber also accidentally called Stupified "Stupid" by accident".


----------



## Brandenthesmark

dang it I have to watch DTABM its one of the only PWG shows that I have not watched or attended gonna watch Failure to communicate soon another show I did not attend and just watched ddt4 last night that Generico speech was just too awesome I'm upset that I did not attend ddt4


----------



## Obfuscation

*PWG* - *All Star Weekend Nine: Night One*


1) Kevin Steen vs Paul London ~ ****3/4*


2) The Young Bucks _(Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)_ vs Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano ~ ******


3) Eddie Edwards vs Jay Lethal ~ ****


4) Inner-City Machine Guns _(Riochet & Rich Swann)_ vs Samuray Del Sol & AR Fox ~ ***1/2*


5) Roderick Strong vs Trent? ~ ****


6) Future Shock _(Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly)_ vs Unbreakable F'n Machines _(Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) _~ ***1/4*


7) *Best of Three Series: Match Three - Guerrilla Warfare Match*
Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger ~ *****1/4*​

Show started off great. Absolutely loved both Steen vs London & Bucks vs FIST. Middle ground dipped into average territory for me. At best I found parts of all the matches fun and nothing more. _(especially from you Ricochet. You amazing marvel. <3)_ Except for Roddy vs Trent?; which came off as rather dull more than anything for me. I've seen Trent had WAY better matches in WWE. Didn't expect that considering all of the "shackles" were removed. That was the one match that should have cut loose. Meanwhile a few of the other matches should have been toned down.

Fuck your yankee blue jeans what a main event this show had. Brutal, sick, and right up my alley. The hate on Drake in PWG continues to elude me. I fail to see it. Nor did I notice any "no selling" when he took bumps. He took most bumps in the match, sold them like they were instant death. His comeback bred a good story in the mix and I got behind it. Great match for my money.


----------



## Corey

Fuck man, so many up and down reviews for All Star Weekend. Don't know if I should download the shows or actually buy them... Cody's review seems like the one I could be geared towards in terms or agreement based on what it looks like on paper. That's a pretty dumb assumption though.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm flattered, nonetheless. 

You may dig the ICMG vs EVOLVE crew taglike most others. I seem to be the only guy who was like "eh" on it. All I know is PWG has been fun in 2013, but certainly not near the level they were at over the last four years or so. Nothing distressing. Only meaning the entire shows just aren't blowing me away. How long could that streak have really lasted though? Four years is more than enough to put the company on the map as one of the best today.


----------



## FITZ

Well now I know I'll love the show. Based on what different people are saying about different matches I'm pretty sure 4 of the 7 matches (First 2 matches, 4th match, and main event). Maybe I'll even like the other ones. I just wish we weren't so polarized about certain guys in the section. 

Anyway here's what I did today when I wasn't writing this English Paper. 


ROH: A New Level

Turns out this wasn't stolen when my car was broken into. I just don't have a case for it. I plan on watching a lot of old ROH over the summer and this seems like a good place to start.

_
FIP Championship Match:_
*Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong(c)*

Well this was a lot of fun. They pretty much just go all out for maybe 8 minutes. The beginning was mostly chops but once they moved on from their and got into an awesome finishing stretch this went to a....wait for it.... NEW LEVEL. Great choice for an opener.
*****

*
Davey Richards and Rocky Romero vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico*

Ahhh. Generico and Steen are friends and Davey is a heel and actually has a character. A truly simpler time. I really liked this as Steen and Generico worked as classic faces, Generico sold and injury, and they built up hot tags. This is a match that I would use to explain why I like indy wrestling. It had a similar structure that we would see in WWE but they did cool moves while working a smart match. 
****1/2 *



*Chris Hero and Brent Albright w/Sweet and Sour Inc. vs. Pelle Primeau and Delirious vs. Jack Evans and Kigsaw w/Julius Smokes*

Well you have Pelle, Evans,and Jigsaw in the same match as Hero and Albright so there was an obviousl level of awesomeness that occurred watching these little guys get murdered. I don't think there was enough of that but this was still a lot of fun. 
***1/2
*

Post match was even better.


*Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji*

With a match like this it's really hard to avoid making the whole thing feel like an exhibition. I thought we were on our way to seeing something like that but they were able to make this something more when Danielson took a DDT on te ring apron and then a Brain Buster on the apron. Now Danielson is injured and is playing the underdog in front of a crowd that loves him. So this ended up being pretty amazing. Marufiji would go after the head whenever he had the chance and Danielson tried to pull out a win. Also there are very times when I don't know the outcome of a great match going in so this was a joy to watch because I had no idea who was going to win. The finishing stretch was amazing as it seemed each guy had a dozen different ways they could pull off a win. Another great Bryan Danielson match, no surprise there.
*****1/4 *


_
Relaxed Rules:_
*The Necro Butcher vs. Takeshi Morishima *

This wasn't what I was expecting at all. I was expecting an all out war but what we saw was Morishima in control of the majority of the match and Necro trying to work a comeback. Good match as Necro takes an insane ass kicking. I think it would have been a lot better if Necro had got some more offense in but what we saw was still really good.
*****


No DQ for The ROH World Tag Team Championship:
*Tyler Black and Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries and Jay Briscoe(c)
*
Aries was taking Mark's spot for the match and he really ended up being a non-factor. Early on he was involved in things as it was just a wild brawl but latter on in the matc he took 2 big bumps in a short period of time and didn't end up doing much as the match wore on. Jay was great here though as he was busted open and was bleeding buckets. It was just a great babyface performance from him. Necro ended up getting involved and an injured Mark also made his presence felt. Some cool spots and a great story. Really good match.
****1/2*

_
ROH World Championship Match:_
*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuiness(c)*

I can't say it was as good as a main event on a big show like this should be but it was still really good. It seemed that Nigel wasn't taking Claudio seriously at first but that quickly changed. Nigel consistently worked Claudio's arm, which played into the ending really well. My big worry was that I didn't really buy Claudio as someone that could win and I don't think the crowd did either at first. That did change towards the end as the near fall where Nigel kicked out of a big uppercut followed by the Ricolla Bomb was a perfect nearfall. It was a great exchange and it really felt like Claudio was going to take the title. The match was great but it just needed a little more to take it to a... wait for it.... NEW LEVEL. 
****3/4 
*​
Overall I loved the show. However I am a little worried that I felt nostalgic while watching this. This show didn't happen that long ago but there are so many guys on the card that have moved on. I'm assuming this is out of stock but if a copy pops on ebay for a reasonable price I would say it's worth picking up.


----------



## Corey

wait for it... A NEW LEVEL.  Really love that show, so much fun from top to bottom. I've plugged the opener many a times as THE best 6 minute (yes, it's only 6) match ever. Packed so much good shit in so little time. I'm even higher on the Steenerico tag & Danielson/Marufuji, both were pretty fantastic. I remember being pretty disappointed by Nigel/Claudio, but I really don't remember anything from it aside from Claudio's shit brown tights. Probably deserves another watch.



Obfuscation said:


> I'm flattered, nonetheless.
> 
> You may dig the ICMG vs EVOLVE crew taglike most others. I seem to be the only guy who was like "eh" on it. All I know is PWG has been fun in 2013, but certainly not near the level they were at over the last four years or so. Nothing distressing. Only meaning the entire shows just aren't blowing me away. How long could that streak have really lasted though? Four years is more than enough to put the company on the map as one of the best today.


Flippy guys tag seems like one that could be meh just for the likes of there being NOTHING but flips, plus AR Fox is in it... so yeah.


----------



## Obfuscation

And AR Fox added absolutely zero to me the match too. My brother even called him the Kofi Kingston of the indie scene atm b/c he doesn't do anything but a flippy thing. :lmao


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> wait for it... A NEW LEVEL.  Really love that show, so much fun from top to bottom. I've plugged the opener many a times as THE best 6 minute (yes, it's only 6) match ever. Packed so much good shit in so little time. I'm even higher on the Steenerico tag & Danielson/Marufuji, both were pretty fantastic. I remember being pretty disappointed by Nigel/Claudio, but I really don't remember anything from it aside from Claudio's shit brown tights. Probably deserves another watch.
> 
> 
> Flippy guys tag seems like one that could be meh just for the likes of there being NOTHING but flips, plus AR Fox is in it... so yeah.


I could not resist using it. 

I think I would take Whitmer/Morishma over it and I think that was an opener as well. Also I think Rey Mysterio and Angle had a really short and awesome opener at Summerslam a long time ago. But yeah it's really high on he list. I love a great short match. 

Also very true on the awful tights from Claudio. Maybe someone dared him to wear those? 

I think I actually saw all of your ratings in the review thread. I only have the disc so I looked there for the match listing (and so I could copy and past the names of people I can't spell) and saw your reviews. Our ratings were pretty close.


----------



## Obfuscation

Morishima vs Whitmer in three minutes was almost better than it was in 14 back at FYF: Dayton. I'll still say that's a compliment for the lads.

Opener to A New Level is holy shit level radical. How anyone couldn't at least think it's really good for only a six minute strikefest (in a good way) would leave me slightly vexed.


----------



## Corey

I miss Morishima so much...

PUT OUT THE DAMN DVD, RING OF HONOR!


----------



## Obfuscation

I own a lot of his matches as it is...

but I'd STILL buy it. Morishima! <3


----------



## Lane

ROH A New Level was such a fun show. Necro vs Morishima <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<3333333333333333333


----------



## flag sabbath

Just watched Masada vs. Kasai from Wrestlecon. I'd already seen the spot where Kasai gets powerbombed & dropped face first into the gusset plates. What I didn't realise was that he no sells both & takes control of the match from there. Add to this fucking idiocy Masada pushing his own head into the plates before Kasai forces him, a close-up of Kasai screaming like mad with his face blatantly not touching the barbed wire, a couple of bbq skewer fails & a botched finish, and this is my front runnner for worst match of the year.


----------



## seabs

*I kinda wanna see that match more now *


----------



## EmbassyForever

flag sabbath said:


> Just watched Masada vs. Kasai from Wrestlecon. I'd already seen the spot where Kasai gets powerbombed & dropped face first into the gusset plates. What I didn't realise was that he no sells both & takes control of the match from there. Add to this fucking idiocy Masada pushing his own head into the plates before Kasai forces him, a close-up of Kasai screaming like mad with his face blatantly not touching the barbed wire, a couple of bbq skewer fails & a botched finish, and this is my front runnner for worst match of the year.


Holy shit :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

I thought it was buckets of fun, tbhayley. Finish was a flop, yeah. Seemed like small potatoes and believable enough for Masada dropping Kasai on his head to get a quick three count to survive the challenge.

I've hated & seen WAYYYYYYYY worse matches from this year. Not counting from CZW or the US indie scene alone. So I'm in major personal disagreement here.


----------



## flag sabbath

I like my worst matches to be outstandingly bad, not just crap, and this fit the bill spectacularly.


----------



## Obfuscation

Nothing is going to top the Richards vs O'Reilly rematch on 5/4 for me. Well, maybe the others I've loathed this year: S.C.U.M. vs Richards, Cole, & Elgin elimination, Morgan/Terry vs Ryan/Snow from TNA Jokers Wild or Punker vs Rock I.

Masada vs Kasai being near those in my book isn't ever going to happen.


----------



## flag sabbath

That's cool - I don't watch ROH or TNA, so I've dodged those bullets.


----------



## Obfuscation

Indeed. We're all going to have our likes/dislikes per usual.

Lucky you, btw. Some of those...yikes.


----------



## flag sabbath

Just received the El Generico t-shirt I ordered on January 7th! Lazy fucking orphans.... :generico


----------



## EmbassyForever

> Jimmy Rave ‏@TheJimmyRave
> So ... Just had my first ever seizure. Suprisingly not a fun experience


Hope he gets better


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just finished up watching PWG DDT4 2013 and PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 1. I'm not really that big into long reviews and all. 

The Young Bucks continued to be one of the most entertaining and most consistent tag teams in wrestling with 3 good matches at DDT. Love the Unbreakable F'N Machines also after DDT although I was disappointed with the SSB match but understand due to the injury. Liked Callihan vs. Younger more than their Mystery Vortex match. Generico's send off was really well done and even I got a lump in my throat one of the cornerstones of PWG. Overall I think it is a good show with consistently good matches but not to the level of the last couple of DDT4 tournaments.

Fun opener for ASW 9 Night 1 but not a clinic but overall a very entertaining match. FIST vs. The Young Bucks was awesome and made me want to see more FIST in PWG and wouldn't mind a rematch. The Bucks continue to be one of the best tag teams in wrestling. I enjoyed the ICMG vs Fox & Del Sol match but probably not as much as everybody else did although the finishing stretch was good. The dead crowd did not help the Future Shock vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines match. I thought it was good but just to much that happened to make it a great match. The main event just left me cringing and shaking my head at the punishment Younger took this was brutal and sickening at times. Overall a great show with only Edwards vs Lethal along with Trent? vs Roddy being disappointing and a lot of good to great matches depending on your taste. So ready to watch Night 2 with the awesome looking 6 Man Tag along with Lethal vs Mack, FIST vs RockNES Monsters, & Bucks vs. Dojo Bros.

Speaking of a New Level I really liked the main event although it got panned on here a lot when it happened. I don't know why it got bashed so much but was a surprise but I am huge fans of both guys. Going to have to go back and watch A New Level after I catch up on PWG.


----------



## Obfuscation

Terrible news for Rave. Wonder if that's why he missed the NYC TV tapings - health issues.


----------



## Groovemachine

Spoiler: PWG ASW9 Night 1 ratings and thoughts



PWG ASW9 Night 1

Paul London vs Kevin Steen - ***1/2
~ So good to see London back and on top form.

Young Bucks vs Gargano & Taylor - ****
~ Balls to the wall, this was awesome. I haven't seen their Chikarasaurus Rex match so I can't compare but this was superb tag action and they pulled out some crazy stuff.

Eddie Edwards vs Jay Lethal - **
~ FFS, yeah I echo everyone else's sentiments about just how infuriating the selling was. I was fine with it early on, it certainly had it's moments, and then it just went rapidly down hill. Not impressed.

Samuray Del Sol & AR Fox vs Inner City Machine Guns - ****1/4
~ Wow. THAT sequence between Del Sol and Ricochet was just unbelievable. And Swann's counter out of the ace crusher was beautiful. I need a rewatch but it's definitely in my top 10 for the year.

Roderick Strong vs Trent? - ***1/4
~ LOL at Excalibur and Steen's roleplay of what Trent and Roddy were thinking at the end of the match. "Bro...bro...get away from me bro!" Not a bad showing from Trent at all, I'd love to see him in the PWG environment again, perhaps on a card where he's not as overshadowed by all the awesomeness of All Star Weekend.

Unbreakable F'n Machines vs Future Shock - ***1/2
~ This was very good but didn't quite reach 'great' status. There were a few pacing issues; things particularly slowed down when Future Shock were in control. Cage had a couple of sloppy moments too which took me out of it. But Elgin and Cage's teamwork is fantastic, and Elgin's 'penis bump' to Cole was glorious.

Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger - ***1/2
~ Well this was pretty sick and hard to watch at times. It's not really my cup of tea, but you gotta hand it to Younger for putting his body on the line like that, even if I do think he's a dumb fuck for doing it. No-sold backdrop driver into tacks was irksome, and I had a real issue with the finish. A vertebreaker onto a chair after all the carnage that had gone before it just seemed anti-climactic. And that's the real issue here; since when is a frickin' Vertebreaker onto a chair NOT a credible finish?! If they'd swapped around a few of the spots and built to a proper crescendo, this would have gone down better in my book.


----------



## Obfuscation

*ROH* - *8th Anniversary Show*


1) *Pick 6 Match*
Roderick Strong vs Brian Kendrick ~ ****1/4*


2) Kings of Wrestling _(Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli)_ vs Lance Bravado & Harlem Bravado ~ *SQUASH*


3) *No DQ Match*
Necro Butcher & Eddie Kingston vs Joey Ryan & Erick Stevens ~ ***1/2*


4) El Generico vs Davey Richards ~ ****1/4*


5) *ROH Tag Team Championship*
Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe(c) vs The Dark City Fight Club _(Kory Chavis & Jon Davis)_ ~ *3/4**


6) *Four Corner Survival* - *Pick 6 Match*
Delirious vs Steve Corino vs Kenny King vs Rasche Brown ~ **1/2*


7) Kevin Steen vs Colt Cabana ~ *N/R*


8) *ROH World Championship*
Austin Aries(c) vs Tyler Black ~ ******​

Pardon matches 5 & 6 _(Tag Championship match was SOOOOO bad, lmao)_ this show was quite fun & it flew on by. It clocks in at 2 1/2 hours; only felt like one. Very easy to watch. Strong vs Kendrick was a rocking opener. Kendrick's chest was so raw and blistered it nearly put Danielson's to shame from '05. Generico vs Davey is good, but overrated judging by the past opinion on the match. Davey takes about five minutes before he looked like he knew what in the hell he was doing in the match. He's so the Kurt Angle of the Indie scene; it isn't funny. Generico was the glue who held it together. Black vs Aries rocked. Don't think the two had a match that I didn't love. This was no exception. Use of the psychology in making sure the match doesn't replicate Final Battle was a great touch. It added a new layer to the match. Although, we ALL would have preferred if this match happened at Final Battle instead of the 60 minute draw that left all of us speechless. Not from the quality. But from the mindless booking decision on that night. Black wins - FINALLY - and well, that was the selling point on purchasing this show. One of my favorite moments in ROH history. Bar none.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Spoiler: review



*PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 2 Review:*

Jay Lethal vs. Willie Mack: ***

Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor vs. RockNES Monsters: ***1/4

Paul London vs. Trent?: **3/4

AR Fox, Ricochet, and Rich Swann vs. The Unbreakable F'N Steen Machines: ****1/4

TJ Perkins vs. Samuray Del Sol: ***1/4

Sami Callihan vs. Kyle O'Reilly: N/R (Watched about half of that and skipped.. these matches just don't work in PWG. O'Reilly feels so out of place in PWG)

*PWG World Tag Team Championship Match: *The Young Bucks(c) vs. DojoBros: ****

*PWG World Championship Match:* Adam Cole(c) vs. Drake Younger: ***1/4 (Actually really liked the match until the last minutes with Younger no-selling everything)

Overall very disappointing double-shot.. the only matches that really felt "PWG" for me were the tag matches with DG guys from N1 and N2 and the Bucks matches. All DGUSA guys were great, ROH not so much


----------



## Corey

I'd put that in spoiler tags real quick. (Y)


----------



## EmbassyForever

Ah right thanks man.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Looking forward to the upcoming EVOLVE tripleshot; lots of great matchups and talent. My pick for potential sleeper of the weekend is Fox/Jackson if they let them go all out. Gabe needs to sign Lince Dorado already, dude is mad talented and looking forward to more EITA & TT of course. I didn’t know that EITA was working with Perros Del Mal so he went up a notch with me.

For those who aren't aware of the signed matches (thus far):
*AR Fox V Nick Jackson
Johnny Gargano V Samuray Del Sol
Johnny Gargano V Matt Jackson
Brian Cage (EVOLVE) debut
Young Bucks V EITA & TT*


----------



## Corey

Eh, I've never really liked many of the Bucks singles matches, so those don't do much for me (especially Fox vs. Nick, YIKES that's gonna be spotty). Gargano's matches should be good if his match with Fox from EVOLVE 13 was any indication of what he can produce with a "spotty" guy (fucking GREAT match btw). Pretty sure KingCrash called for the Bucks vs. TT & EITA tag. (Y)


----------



## EmbassyForever

Yeah I don't have high expection for Fox vs Nick. This could be either awesome or bad. Hopefully they will kept this short and sweet. Actaully really looking forward to Gargano vs Matt - should be very good. Gargnao vs SDS will be awesome as well. Overall looks like good shows.


----------



## sXeMope

Gargano/SDS should be great. Can't wait to see that. It'll be interesting to see Cage in Evolve as well. It better include Lenny Leonard screaming "BRIAN CAGE IS A FUCKING MACHIIIINNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEE!" at some point.


Anybody know how Highspots is about fixing their mistakes? I got an order today, and one of the discs in my 2 disc set was missing T.T


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> Gargano/SDS should be great. Can't wait to see that. It'll be interesting to see Cage in Evolve as well. It better include* Lenny Leonard screaming "BRIAN CAGE IS A FUCKING MACHIIIINNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEE!" at some point.*
> 
> 
> Anybody know how Highspots is about fixing their mistakes? I got an order today, and one of the discs in my 2 disc set was missing T.T


Hahaha. I'd love that so much but I bet it'd be weird as hell to hear from Lenny.

Never had a problem with Highspots but I'm sure if you email them they'll just exchange it or send you a new copy. Don't forget to use your Wrestling Fan Rewards points! (not sure if anyone knows what I'm talking about...)


----------



## Obfuscation

*CZW* - *Best of the Best XII*


1) *Best of the Best First Round* - *Three Way Elimination Match*
Biff Busick vs Jonathan Gresham vs Caleb Konley ~ ***1/2*


2) *Best of the Best First Round* - *Three Way Elimination Match*
Shane Hollister vs Tommy End vs Alex Reynolds ~ ****1/4*


3) *Best of the Best First Round* - *Three Way Elimination Match*
Alex Colon vs Rich Swann vs Shane Strickland ~ ****1/4*


4) *Best of the Best First Round* - *Three Way Elimination Match*
AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Uhaa Nation ~ ****


5) *Fans Bring The Weapons Match*
Ron Mathis vs Rory Mondo ~ ****


6) DJ Hyde vs Michael Dante ~ *1/2**


7)* Best of the Best Semi-Finals*
Alex Colon vs Jonathan Gresham ~ ****


8) *Best of the Best Semi-Finals*
AR Fox vs Tommy End ~ ***


9) Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole ~ ******


10) *Best of the Best XII Finals*
Alex Colon vs AR Fox ~ *1/2**​

First three & a half matches I was having a lot of fun with this show. Then the moment the ever awesome & impressive Andrew Everett was eliminated this show kind of went to hell as far as my interest goes. I can't stand AR Fox or Uhaa Nation so I gave zero fucks about their dull 6 minute display. Following it was a slew of matches I didn't care much for or thought anything of. Although the FBTW match was probably Rory Mondo's best & Colon/Gresham started off nicely. Once Callihan vs Cole was set to start my interest peaked again. Another fantastic match between the two. What can you say about those guys? Always doing work vs one another. It's a step behind their brilliant match from Night of Infamy, but it came pretty damn close. Not gonna bother talking about the main event. Except thanks to Colon for trying. I like him; very glad he won. _(Fox getting owned at the three count was a feel good moment.)_

Back to Callihan vs Cole. Well, I guess Callihan in general. The end result and post match promo really made it feel real that Callihan IS leaving for the WWE. I know there was the story that one day about Sami & WWE, but I haven't heard much sense. Considering this was all the way back in April it planted the seeds. CZW is going to suffer a huge blow from losing Callihan. He's been far and away the best wrestler of the year for the company, so the void without him is going to be gaping. Luckily for them if Cole sticks around. They're going to need him. Unless they allow someone awesome like Swann to rise up the card. Or Colon probably too considering the BOTB victory. If CZW wises up and gives the Callihan slot to someone talented, things could paper over nicely. Still, it will be a big void they would be better off not having to suffer.


----------



## Corey

The more I see of Sami Callihan, the more I kinda love him. 

How bout that Callihan vs. Hardy huh? What a match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Callihan the MAN.

Yeah, great stuff. I was lukewarm on the table spot early on. It's terrible in Davey Richards matches, so it was going to be equally as ugh in anyone else's matches. UNTIL I noticed it played a part into the leg/knee work against Hardy. After that, I was fine with it. It managed to play a part into the story. Callihan was rabid during the whole thing. Matt's selling & comeback was on point per usual. The use of the boot to me wasn't too bad even if he (Matt) seemed to be playing the role of face for the match. It was desperation to try and stop Sami from his swarming attack. Gosh, Sami has been doing that quite a bit this year and I love it. Great match. Proof why I still support Matt Hardy to this day. He's plenty capable of pumping out really good/great matches still. ROH is lucky to have him.

******


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Adam Cole: Panama’s Finest*


*12/18/10*
Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) - ***1/4

*4/1/11*
Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) - ***1/2

*4/2/11*
Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) - ***1/2

*6/26/11*
Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - **1/2

*7/9/11*
Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) - ****

*9/17/11 - Elimination Rules*
Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Bravado Brothers (Lance & Harlem) - **3/4

*11/6/11 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) - ***

*1/20/12 - No Holes Barred*
Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

*3/4/12*
Adam Cole & Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly - ***

*4/29/12 - ROH World Title*
Adam Cole vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2

*6/24/12 - Hybrid Rules*
Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ****

*7/28/12 - ROH on SBG - ROH World TV Title*
Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4

*10/6/12*
Adam Cole & Eddie Edwards vs. The Briscoes - ***1/4

*10/13/12 - ROH World TV Title*
Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards - ***1/2

*11/17/12 - ROH on SBG - ROH World TV Title*
Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - **3/4


Solid comp from a guy who's been in ROH only a couple of years and from watching both the FutureShock team and tv title run had untapped potential that was wasted. The interview, much like Elgin's, was fine but nothing earth-shattering.​


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> Callihan the MAN.
> 
> Yeah, great stuff. I was lukewarm on the table spot early on. It's terrible in Davey Richards matches, so it was going to be equally as ugh in anyone else's matches. UNTIL I noticed it played a part into the leg/knee work against Hardy. After that, I was fine with it. It managed to play a part into the story. Callihan was rabid during the whole thing. Matt's selling & comeback was on point per usual. The use of the boot to me wasn't too bad even if he (Matt) seemed to be playing the role of face for the match. It was desperation to try and stop Sami from his swarming attack. Gosh, Sami has been doing that quite a bit this year and I love it. Great match. Proof why I still support Matt Hardy to this day. He's plenty capable of pumping out really good/great matches still. ROH is lucky to have him.
> 
> ******


:hb

Took you so long to watch it, but YES. Loved the table spot and the removing of the boot. Did you see where Sami spit on his hands and it dripped off before a chop? That got such a rise out of me. haha


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> :hb
> 
> Took you so long to watch it, but YES. Loved the table spot and the removing of the boot. Did you see where Sami spit on his hands and it dripped off before a chop? That got such a rise out of me. haha


He damn near does it every match that sick bastard. I had to look away once it started to hang off his hand. Gross, lmao.

Jimmy Jacobs set is first, but I'd def consider buying the Cole set. <3 me Adam Cole.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> EITA vs Tomahawk T.T. in a Dragon Gate Showcase match has been signed for EVOLVE on May 30th in Orlando. Tix at http://www.DGUSA.tv
> 
> We can announce Johnny Gargano vs Tomahawk TT and AR Fox vs EITA for 6/1 in Jacksonville. Both are non-title. Tix now at DGUSA.tv
> 
> Also, Andrew Everett will make his EVOLVE debut on 5/30 in Orlando, 6/1 in Jacksonville & 6/2 in Tampa. Keep an eye on this guy.


Gabe's Twitter

Andrew Everett is Chiva Kid. Never seen him but it seems like he's getting exposure lately..


----------



## Lane

Finnaly got my 2CW dvds in. Starting Highway to Hell. On the first match and I can already tell why 2CW is known for its great crowds.


----------



## Lane

Andrew is a flippy white guy who does a double moonsault and hasent messed it up yet. Hes a very crisp highflyer.


----------



## Concrete

Andrew Everett needs to go to EVOLVE then DGUSA and then go to the real deal DG. He is perfect for those promotions and maybe my favorite high flyer right now not named Ricochet. I went to BOTB this year, and I think Obfuscation mentioned this in his review of it, when he was in his 1st round match-up it was awesome but when he was eliminated it quickly went to shit. I went with a friend to it and there was a point where Everett was making a move into the inside and his timing literally blew my friend away. It was a simple as Everett effortlessly getting into the ring and hitting whatever he did at the last second without it seeming rushed. My friend doesn't really care about "wrestling" and is more interested in MOVEZ so Everett is a guy that impressed him solely from that but he even noticed and loved some of those little things. Can't wait for him to break out.


----------



## DOPA

Callihan made me a believer and a fan for the fact he got a 4 star match out of MATT FREAKING HARDY.


----------



## dezpool

Glad to hear Chiva Kid is getting exposure in bigger companies. From what i've seen he seems like a good fit for DGUSA.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> Finnaly got my 2CW dvds in. Starting Highway to Hell. On the first match and I can already tell why 2CW is known for its great crowds.


Spike vs. Steen 

And Sami/Swann vs. SSB is laugh my bum off stuff. They posted a status on how they had sent out all outstanding DVD orders. Don't know what the issue was. Honestly I don't know if it is fixed but hopefully. What other shows did you happen to get?

PS Cole vs. Gargano happened last night and it was pretty darn good. And DJ Hyde still is pretty bad in my eyes but he nearly killed a bland little local guy which was great.


----------



## Chismo

Tomahawk is amazing, thank God he's available for those Evolve shows.


----------



## FITZ

Chikara Best of 2007



*Team TNA vs. BLCK OUT
*
Sabian is probably the last person I would expect to see in Chikara. Cool to see Sonjay and the Machine Guns in Chikara though. Ifound it odd that team TNA played the heels in this one and I think the crowd did as well because they were not into this match at all. The match wasn't anything special but it did avoid just feeling like an exhibition or a spotfest. So after the initial heel control segment from Team TNA BLCK OUT decides that they are going to cheat and work a control segment as well. Once the match broke down this got more interesting and the fact that I didn't have a clue who would win certainly helped. This was pretty average and could have been a lot better with a decent crowd and 1 control segment instead of 2. 
***1/2*

*
Shane Storm, Jigsaw, and Mike Quackenbush vs. Pantera, Sicadelico Jr. and Lince Dorado*

Holy Shit. EXCALIBUR AND LARRY SWEENEY ON COMMENTARY!!!!!!!!! This match was a lot of fun to watch as well and would have been even without the commentary team. They did a lot of cool stuff that you don't see very often. I loved the Lucha match wrestling segments took up a good chunk of the match. I don't know if I would enjoy the styles shown here on a regular basis but for the odd match from time to time it worked really well. 
****1/4
*

*
Ricochet vs. Claudio Castagnoli*

Despite the fact that Ricochet wasn't nearly as good as he is now this match still kicked ass. Claudio should only be allowed to wrestle smaller guys then him. The way he sold for Ricochet was incredible and because he sold for him the crowd was able to get behind Ricochet and actually believe h could win. There were some great spots throughout the match as well, regardless of when a match happens Ricochet can fly like few others. Also Ricochet was given two of the most awesome uppercuts I've ever seen. I believe the one he took at the end can still be found youtbe. Claudio's power and Ricochet's flips made for a great David vs. Goliath match. Not on the level of their PWG encounter but for where Ricochet was as a worker this was an incredible match. Didn't realize Claudio was this good at this point in time either.
****3/4*


*BLK OUT vs. Hallowicked and The Colony*

For the high flying moves that you see in a Chikara match it's easy to forget how well worked their matches can be sometimes. I've seen Ruckus, Sabian, and Joker in very few matches (as long as you exclude stipulation matches) that I can say I thought were good, Yet in the Chikara ring all the stuff that bothers me about the way they work wasn't there. This was a solid match with the heels being asses, working a face over, and building up nicely to the hot tag and comeback. Yeah it's been done a million times before but when you have 8 guys in a match you need to go this route or just throw out big moves the whole time. The finishing stretch was really good and there were few dull moments in the match. Good stuff.
*****


_Campeones de Parejas_
*F.I.S.T. (c) vs. Up in Smoke*

If you were playing the PWG armdrag drinking game you would be wasted within the opening minutes of the match. There were a few moves that didn't look very good but nothing that I would call a straight up botch. I was really surprised by how this went with Cheech scoring a quick pin within 5 minutes of the math starting. This is also the infamous match where Cloudy vomits in the ring. Now this normally would be a terrible thing but they worked through it and made it awesome by Akuma making an evil smile and stiffing the shit out of him and then working a control segment on him. I won't say that he vomited on purpose but they worked the match perfectly once he did. 

The match had plenty of flaws in it as there were quite a few moves that looked bad. Also, Icarus is terrible at near falls in this match. Bryce had to hesitate everyone time Icarus was getting pinned it seemed. Flaws aside though I really like this though. It sucked you in at the end and made you care about the ending, which I think is the goal that all matches should set out to accomplish.
****1/2 *

_
Rey de Voladores:_
*Ricochet vs. Pac vs. Retail Dragon vs. Chuck Taylor*

Retail Dragon was involved in he first few minutes of the match before he went over the top rope and appeared to hit his face on the steps. I'm OK with that though as the other three guys are awesome. This wasn't anything more than it set out to be which was a showcase of all the cool stuff they could do for the first half of the match. Once it got down to the final two guys it became a more structured match with Chucky T getting in a lengthy control segment. Pac's comebacks were awesome because he could pull out these moves out of nowhere so you always felt like there was a chance he could make a comeback at any time. Maybe it's just the fact that there have been so many big spot matches since this took place but I didn't think it was anything all that amazing. On the plus with all the high flying stuff we saw everything looked really good. 
****1/4* 

*

Mike Quackenbush vs. Chris Hero *

Hero was at a really cool phase of his career right now where we saw a little bit of all his different phases at the same time. Between Quack and Hero I think they could wrestle each other 100 times and have different matches each time because they can both just do so much in the ring. There was some type of feud between the two because they wrestled this with a lot more intensity than I would have expected. It didn't feel like an exhibition at all. Their styles meshed really well here. I loved how they worked this. I don't think they ever left the ring at all and they kept a great pace with neither guy controlling for too long. I didn't realize how significant of a match this was until I saw the ending where the Chikara Special was debuted. This was pretty much the awesomeness I was expecting from this two. As far as adaptability in wrestling goes these might be at the top of my list. They can do so much in the ring and they really do make perfect opponents for each other. I would love to see more from these two against each other.
****3/4*


*
Lince Dorado vs. Mitch Ryder*

Larry Sweeney on commentary makes me happy. Larry Sweeney doing commentary when one of his allies in the match is even better. I swear it was like listening to the next Bobby Hennan on commentary. The guy was amazing. The match itself wasn't very good. Ryder kicks ass the whole time and loses with a roll up. Had I just closed my eyes and listened to the commentary I think I would have enjoyed it just as much. 
**3/4 *

*
Los Ice Creams vs. The Olsen Twins*

As nonsensical as you would imagine. I try not to go into to much detail on comedy matches because listing comedy spots is all that I can really do. This was supposed to be really funny and it was. I'll give it the same rating I would a serious match that lasted this long and I enjoyed.
*****


*Tim Donst vs. Eddie Kinston
*
I've heard about these matches between these two. I'm glad that I've finally seen one now so that I can understand what Chikara is doing right now with Donst and Kingston. This was brutal. Eddie just beat the hell out of Donst and Donst's effort was nothing short of amazing. This was really one sided but Donst got more over here than if he had went and beat someone. He showed a lot of heart and had me praying for a miracle win from him.
****1/2 *


*
The Colony vs. Tres Deliriosos*

Basically it's Delirious and Cheech and Cloudy dressed up like Delirious. The match was fun with all the antics from Delirious but this wasn't anything special really. Fun pace with some cool moves but nothing that will blow you away. 
***3/4*

*
The Briscoes vs. F.I.S.T.*

Kind of cool that they were able to have the Chikara champions and ROH champions go against each other here. Not surprising Quack tried to book this since Hero made it sounds like he was obsessed with getting his guys to wrestle in ROH. Briscoes were made to look really really strong, I think Akuma was the only one able to get any sort offense in against them. However seeing Icarus slap a Briscoe in the face and then get the shit kicked out of him was a pretty great moment in the match. If this wasn't Chikara I don't think I would know which team was supposed to play the faces though as Icarus just got his ass kicked the whole time and was almost able to generate some sympathy from me. The fact that I was happy when FIST was getting offense in speaks volumes to how confusing this was. I still liked the match but a better heel/face dynamic would have really helped.
*****



_Young Lion's Cup:_
*Ricochet vs. Chuck Taylor(c)
*
This was really good. These guys have been wrestling each other for years and they always have good matches. Taylor played a really god heel as he got in a ton of offense against Ricochet before they kicked into second gear. It was great to see Ricochet try and get the advantage as he played an awesome underdog. Ending stretch was also pretty great. This is a good example of how you can put a lot of spots into a match that also tells a story. There are a few bad looking moves but when you have so many spots it's almost bound t happen.
_***1/2 
_

*
Pac vs.Claudio Castagnoli*

Just another example of why Claudio is the fucking man when working against smaller high fliers. This did feel a little bit like an exhibition but they meshed so well together that I didn't really care. I loved how Pac was able to do the technical stuff with Claudio and then out of nowhere hit his high flying moves. These guys are the perfect opponents for each other and this was as good as I was hoping for. 
****3/4
*

*Cheech and Cloudy vs. The Olsen Twins*

This was an awesome 13 minute sprint. They never let up from bell to bell and they were doing moves that I wouldn't have though either team capable of. This is one of those matches were I didn't think the guys in the match were good enough to do something like this. Cheech took a nasty DDT to the floor and sold an injured neck for most of the match really well. All of the moves were looked great and they really got the crowd into it. Every indy show can benefit from having something like this on the mid card.
****1/2*


_Campeons de Parejas:_
*Incoherence vs. F.I.S.T.(c)*

I love when the heels go and score the cheap pin early on so the faces get to play underdogs the entire time. Chuck Taylor was also subbed in for an injured Akuma and I think that really made this better because Chcuky T is fucking awesome. They built up the climax really well and the ending was one of those feel good moments that Chikara creates so well. A title change was a huge deal and they know how to convey that feeling to the viewer. My favorite match on the DVD up to this point. Psychologically sound wrestling with awesome moves is the perfect combination.
******

*
Cheech and Cloudy vs. The Osirian Portal *

I'm really not a fan of the Portal. They were OK here but I couldn't figure out of they were trying to be heels or faces. The match had some nice moves but it never made into that higher gear to make a spotty match memorable. It was god but there's not much more I can say about this match.
***3/4*


*Tim Donst vs. Icarus*

Things start out with some amateur stuff that played to DOnst's character. Not surprisingly Donst made easy work of Icarus and we saw Icarus get really angry and show off his mean streak when he took control of the match. I liked Donst before I saw some of his earlier stuff but seeing him in a role like this makes me like him even more. He plays a great underdog plus his comebacks and the energy he shows when he gets the going are also incredible. I enjoyed he spot where they broke the wall and Quack just didn't say a word on commentary, I can only imagine how pissed he was when he saw that happen. Match gets some bonus points for using a bale of hay as a weapon. They kept it short but it was entertaining the entire time. Good performance from both guys.
*****

*
Shane Storm vs. Chuck Taylor*

I love Chucky T's antics in matches. He could not seem to stop being mean to the children at ringside. Another fairly short match but it was fun nonetheless. Sweeney being on commentary also made this a lot more fun to watch. Nothing mind blowing but another fun match.
***3/4
*

*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Miyawaki
*
Claudio is strong and that's something that has always been established in Chikara. Miyawaki came in and was strong enough that he wasn't out matched early on. This ended up being a good mix of technical stuff with some spots and stiffness thrown in. It had a ver exhibition like feel which I'm not a huge fan of. It was a good back and forth match but they didn't do anything to establish any sort of heat and the match lacked anyone establishing control of the match for a prolonged period of time. 
***3/4*

_
Campeones de Parejas_
*Incoherence(c) vs. Cheech and Cloudy*

Cheech and Cloudy came out dressed as Incoherence which seemed to particularly bother Delirious. It was pretty hilarious as everyone involved just seemed very confused. I thought all of the absurd antics were hilarious. Once they got serious I lost interest. Things picked up at the end though as the last fall was really entertaining, the middle fall wasn't though and that really hurt the experience for me. 
***1/2*
*

Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli*

I love watching these guys wrestle as a team or wrestle each other. This was one of their more basic matches as Hero played a heel that wanted to show he was better than Claudio. Lots of good mat work and it had the dynamic that Claudio's match with Miyawaki was lacking. I wish it had went a little longer as they was billed as this was a main event and they didn't make it over the 15 minute mark. It's still always fun to watch these guys wrestle. 
****1/2 
*​

Overall this was pretty average. Tons of good matches but lacking great ones. Claudio and Hero made this DVD worth seeing. I downloaded this and I'm kind of glad I didn't buy. I think there are much better ways to spend $20. If anything I've seen that Chikara really has improved over the years.


----------



## Lane

enlightenedone9 said:


> Spike vs. Steen
> 
> And Sami/Swann vs. SSB is laugh my bum off stuff. They posted a status on how they had sent out all outstanding DVD orders. Don't know what the issue was. Honestly I don't know if it is fixed but hopefully. What other shows did you happen to get?
> 
> PS Cole vs. Gargano happened last night and it was pretty darn good. And DJ Hyde still is pretty bad in my eyes but he nearly killed a bland little local guy which was great.


I got the Feb double header aswell. They said they would send a free dvd with the order to make up for the one "that was lost" so either they didnt send a free one or this is the lost order. Either way im just happy I got them. Ordered them on March 22. Where did Gargano vs Cole happen at?


----------



## Concrete

Jeebus Christ. That sucks. Haven't seen the February shows though but for the price of 1 DVD it looks rad with Callihan vs. Summerlyn and Callihan vs. Strong vs. Masada.


----------



## Lane

I also want to see how Mathis vs Colon on both shows were. Heard they had good matches.


----------



## bigbuxxx

I've procrastinated for a couple weeks before finally taking on the task that is Bryan vs Aries @ Testing the Limit. After watching it, it felt more like a pleasure than a task, and it felt more like a 40 minute match than a 75 minute one. The match was as good as a 75 minute match could possibly be. It had a few botches but none of them took away from the flow of the match which speaks to the eliteness of the performers imo.

The match had layers upon layers to it. Bryan attacking the stomach, the back, the leg, the arm, and he couldn't put him away in the third fall. Bryan taking that sick looking spill where he hits his head. I can't tell if it was a legit injury or not, if I had to guess I'd say it was not a real injury since it came into more of the match and the finish.

A solid ****1/2+.


----------



## sXeMope

Spoiler: CZW Proving Ground/TOD Spoiler



Scotty Vortekz is back, and in TOD




Anybody own the AAW Best Of (year) DVDs? Considering buying all of them (about $90 when it's all said and done) but can only find reviews for two of them. Never seen an AAW show, but heard a lot of good about them


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> Spoiler: CZW Proving Ground/TOD Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Scotty Vortekz is back, and in TOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody own the AAW Best Of (year) DVDs? Considering buying all of them (about $90 when it's all said and done) but can only find reviews for two of them. Never seen an AAW show, but heard a lot of good about them


Honestly, if your gonna drop that much on AAW, I'd suggest going to their website where they have all their shows from 2005-2009 for $5. I'd say just go through the cards and pick a bunch that sound appealing.


----------



## FITZ

So I was spoiler free for All Star Weekend. I went to CZW tonight and bought the DVDs. I made sure not to even look at the back of the DVD for Night 2 so I wouldn't see who won the Sami/Drake match. I looked at the cover and saw a picture of the PWG champion fighting one of the two of them, which ended up spoiling it for me. FUCK


----------



## bigbuxxx

meh. you'll still enjoy the fuck out of the me from night 1


----------



## FITZ

I know I will. I'm a CZW and it sounds like it was a CZW match wrestled in front of the best wrestling crowd in the world.

I've already watched the first 3 matches. This is going to be an amazing show.


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> Spoiler: CZW Proving Ground/TOD Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Scotty Vortekz is back, and in TOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody own the AAW Best Of (year) DVDs? Considering buying all of them (about $90 when it's all said and done) but can only find reviews for two of them. Never seen an AAW show, but heard a lot of good about them


2009 and 2010 are all right, looking at the 2011 listing and remembering matches that looks like the best one to me and probably the closest intro you'll get for current AAW. The MCMG best of is ok (MCMG vs. York/Mercury is garbage) but nothing to really go out of your way for unless you get a deal on it.


----------



## sXeMope

Mattyb2266 said:


> Honestly, if your gonna drop that much on AAW, I'd suggest going to their website where they have all their shows from 2005-2009 for $5. I'd say just go through the cards and pick a bunch that sound appealing.


Yeah, I noticed that they have the old shows for $5. I just prefer compilations. Typical indy shows can be one or two match shows so I feel "safer" buying compilations.


----------



## Lane

Ill just leave this here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ElI3g8FGcd4


----------



## Pappa Bacon

So i made an ROH comp for a buddy at work who has never watched ROH. This one is focused around TNA stars, I just wanted to get everyones feed back about the match list. Only 2-3 matches for each focus person/tag team.

Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson - Midnight Express Reunion
Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi - Joe vs Kobashi
AJ Styles vs Low Ki vs Paul London - One Year Anniversary Show
AJ Styles vs Bryan Danielson - Main Event Spectacles
Austin Aries vs Nigel McGuiness - Rising Above 2007
Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson (2 out 3 falls) - Testing the Limit
Austin Aries vs Kenny Omega - The Omega Effect
The Motor City Machine Guns vs The Briscoes - Good Times, Great Memories
The Motor City Machine Guns vs Age of the Fall - Tag Wars 2008
The Motor City Machine Guns vs Steenerico - Death Before Dishonor VI
Christopher Daniels vs Low Ki vs Bryan Danielson - The Era of Honor Begins
Christopher Daniels vs Eddie Edwards (2 out of 3 falls) - 9th Anniversary Show

Also please any recommendations for the future i have a feeling this will make its way around. Also started letting people barrow my PWG CZW and any other dvds i have.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Corey

Pretty epic match list obviously, only negative I can pick at would be match duartion. See a lot on that list that go 30 minutes plus, which may be a turn off for him, idk. Just wouldn't want him to think the company's all about long, drawn out matches.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Pretty epic match list obviously, only negative I can pick at would be match duartion. See a lot on that list that go 30 minutes plus, which may be a turn off for him, idk. Just wouldn't want him to think the company's all about long, drawn out matches.


Hes pretty cool with it. He enjoyed the Punk vs Joe disc and Danielson vs Japan discs I made him. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Church

Kevin Steen vs El Generico
Final Battle 2010 - ****1/2
Final Battle 2012 - ****1/2

Holy shit those matches were awesome. I am becoming a giant Steen mark recently. The finish to the Ladder War match was just plain phenomenal.


----------



## FITZ

Agree with you Final Battle 2010. Haven't seen 2012 though.


PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 1


*Paul London vs. Kevin Steen*

I believe this match now can claim to have the best pop ever for a shoulder block. The beginning was sort of funny but also sort of serious. After the antics ended this was just a really good underdog performance from London against Steen, who is just always awesome. London looked great here. I hope he can stay this way because after seeing this I have to say that he clearly still has something good to offer to indy wrestling. Seriously this was Paul London on pre-WWE levels of awesome. I had heard good things about this but all of the reviews I've read don't do this justice. 
****3/4*


*Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor vs. The Young Bucks*

Well let's see. We have:
The Best Tag team in the world
Chuck Taylor, one of my personal favorites
Johnny Gargano, the most underrated indy wrestler
The best crowd in wrestling
Plenty of time
I don't really see the point in explaining why this was so awesome. 
*****1/4*


*Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Lethal*

I know this match wasn't liked very much but a lot of people here but I enjoyed it. I mean all of the criticism about the match is totally valid as they basically just did a bunch of moves to each other the whole time. It also did go for a little longer than I would have preferred. However I still enjoyed it. Also any match that had one of the most absurd spots I've ever seen involving fans and Jay Lethal. I refuse to give a match with as hilarious of a spot as that anything less than 3*s. 
****1/4*



*AR Fox and Samuray Del Sol vs. The Inner City Machine Guns*

Insane as advertised. Some of the sequences that they were doing were unlike anything that I've ever seen before. I'm going to be honest though, I've seen all of these guys before and a good chunk of this match was just them doing their normal spots in front of an insane crowd. Not to say that this wasn't awesome because it was a ton of fun and was filled with crazy moves. However I don't think think this was the best tag match of the night. I hate saying bad things about a great match because I found it slightly less great than many. I want to end this on a positive. The match kicked ass.
****


*Trent? vs. Roderick Strong*

This was good but it could have been great. Trent was playing a heel and there was some cockiness from him that was awesome. All he has to do is turn up the dial on his heel actions and he can play a really valuable role in indy wrestling. I also feel that PWG didn't realize that Trent would be bigger than Strong when they booked the match. 
*****


*The Unbreakable Fucking Machines vs. Future Shock*

Great clash of styles. Taylor and Elgin really used their power to their advantage and Future Shock sold it like death. I loved the match dynamic. I would have preferred one of the teams heeling it up a little more but that's really my only complaint. This was a ton of fun. I'm not really a big fan of 3 of the 4 guys in the match so I was really surprised by how much I liked it.If you like watching big strong guys manhandle smaller men in a nonsexual way you should enjoy this. 
****1/2*


_Guerrilla Warfare Match:_
*Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan*

I had only seen the match they had in at Mystery Vortex and this was a lot better because they told a story with what they did. It was impossible not to get behind Drake as he just had the shit kicked out of him the entire match. The match was brutal and really violent but there was a point to all of it which is what really matters. Great match.
******​

I loved the show. Not a bad match, by any means on the card. I very rarely watch a full show in a short period of time but I did with this one. Even with the extreme live bias I have I'm not sure if this isn't the best show of the year so far.


----------



## bigbuxxx

TaylorFitz said:


> Agree with you Final Battle 2010. Haven't seen 2012 though.


skippable compared to their PWG Ladder match at Steen Wolf.

Dark Church, all their matches in 2010-2011 are worth seeking out. Even the tags that have Cabana with Generico and Corino with Steen. 2012 matches are skippable. I didn't like the ladder nor the LMS match from their WM weekend shows. Also, check out Steen's PWG work. A LOT better than his ROH work imo.


----------



## Dark Church

bigbuxxx said:


> skippable compared to their PWG Ladder match at Steen Wolf.
> 
> Dark Church, all their matches in 2010-2011 are worth seeking out. Even the tags that have Cabana with Generico and Corino with Steen. 2012 matches are skippable. I didn't like the ladder nor the LMS match from their WM weekend shows. Also, check out Steen's PWG work. A LOT better than his ROH work imo.


Good to know. I found a couple of things I haven't watched yet but I will see what else I can track down.


----------



## Chismo

Dark Church said:


> Kevin Steen vs El Generico
> Final Battle 2010 - ****1/2
> Final Battle 2012 - ****1/2
> 
> Holy shit those matches were awesome. I am becoming a giant Steen mark recently. The finish to the Ladder War match was just plain phenomenal.


Damn, that's the highest rating I've seen for the Ladder War IV. I think it's their worst match together. **

But holy shit at their BOLA and Steen Wolf encounters: ****1/4 and ***** (early MOTD contender).


----------



## Rah

I might agree with that bold statement on it being an early MotD. SteenWolf is easily the best match I've seen from the past few years.


----------



## Ali Dia

I've had Steenwolf from pretty much a few weeks after it released. Haven't watched it as well as a about another 10 shows. Last exam one the 25th of June, hopefully I can get back on track with wrestling in general then. Then of course there's Seabs best of 2011 set. I'll get to it one day.


----------



## Corey

I actually prefer their BOLA match to Steen Wolf. Both are fantastic, but I put the BOLA encounter at **** 3/4. The storytelling with the kid in the crowd is just amazing.


----------



## geraldinhio

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I actually prefer their BOLA match to Steen Wold. Both are fantastic, but I put the BOLA encounter at **** 3/4. The storytelling with the kid in the crowd is just amazing.


I think I'm one of the only people that agree with you on this. I loved the Steen Wolf match , but he BOLA match takes it for me. Hard to decide between the Final Battle and BOLA match for me, just how perfect it was for a big blowoff.


----------



## Chismo

Rah said:


> I might agree with that bold statement on it being an early MotD. *SteenWolf is easily the best match I've seen from the past few years*.


Until it got demolished by the TIII Ladder Match. :vince5


----------



## bigbuxxx

I'd say it was demolished by the Bucks vs SSBs on DtabM.

I also agree on the BOLA match. I think the SteenWolf is better but BOLA is right up there with it.


----------



## Rah

*Bucks Vs SSB:* **** 1/4 - **** 1/2
*BOLA:* **** 1/2
*TIII Ladder:* **** 3/4
*SteenWolf:* *****

The only match I'd rank close to that would be Punk/Cena from Money in the Bank (which I'd give the full merit to).


----------



## FITZ

Steen vs. Generico feud, when looking at both PWG and ROH might be the best indy feud ever. I'm not sure if any other feud can claim to have this many good matches/moments

Steen's turn is probably the most shocked I've ever been at an indy show. I honestly thought I was hearing his retirement speech. 
Steen/Generico Death Before Dishonor VIII ***1/2
Steen/Kendrick vs. London/Generico (some PWG show) ***1/2
Steen/Corino vs. Cabana/Generico ROH Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies ****1/2 (that's what my review that I pulled up said)
Steen/Corino vs. Cabana/Generico Chain match ****
Steen vs. Generico Final Battle 2010 ****3/4
Steen vs. Generico BOLA ****1/2-****3/4
Steeb vs. Generico Steen Wolf ****3/4 

I haven't seen their more recent ROH matches and I know I'm missing one or two of their matches from the early part of the feud.


----------



## Platt

So pissed off with USPS right now, been checking the tracking on my ASW DVDs as they should of been here by now it seems they were missent (whatever the fuck that means) and it's taken them 8 days to get to where they fucking started so they haven't even left the US yet.


----------



## SpookshowTony

I pretty much gave up on the current 'E product, so I now welcome any Indy recs from any organization.


----------



## FITZ

SpookshowTony said:


> I pretty much gave up on the current 'E product, so I now welcome any Indy recs from any organization.


I would say to get PWG Sells out Volume 3. 

http://www.highspots.com/p/pwg-sells-out-3.html

Also can't believe I forgot this match when talking about Steen vs. Generico 

All Star Weekend 8 - Night 1 - May 27, 2011
7. El Generico & Ricochet vs. Nightmare Violence Connection (Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa)
*****1/2*


----------



## Corey

SpookshowTony said:


> I pretty much gave up on the current 'E product, so I now welcome any Indy recs from any organization.


Woah pal, that's a pretty broad spectrum. Specify me a little bit more and I'll just throw out a bunch of shit. Year? Company? What style of wrestling do you prefer? Any favorites? etc. We talking matches? Shows?



TaylorFitz said:


> I would say to get PWG Sells out Volume 3.
> 
> http://www.highspots.com/p/pwg-sells-out-3.html
> 
> Also can't believe I forgot this match when talking about Steen vs. Generico
> 
> All Star Weekend 8 - Night 1 - May 27, 2011
> 7. El Generico & Ricochet vs. Nightmare Violence Connection (Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa)
> *****1/2*


AMAZING tag match there. **** 3/4 for me.


----------



## Flux

I miss Tozawa


----------



## flag sabbath

Platt said:


> So pissed off with USPS right now, been checking the tracking on my ASW DVDs as they should of been here by now it seems they were missent (whatever the fuck that means) and it's taken them 8 days to get to where they fucking started so they haven't even left the US yet.


I still haven't received my ASW DVDs - my last PWG package was nabbed by customs, so I'm dreading another hefty taxing.


----------



## Platt

Yeah I'm expecting customs as well I'll be lucky to get them before the end of the month, don't think I've got any chance of staying spoiler free  Wish I'd just waited and ordered from ROH but I'm sure they don't usually get them in this quickly after Highspots.


----------



## Rah

TaylorFitz said:


> All Star Weekend 8 - Night 1 - May 27, 2011
> 7. El Generico & Ricochet vs. Nightmare Violence Connection (Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa)
> *****1/2*


I can't believe I forgot that, either. I remember having it at the same rating as Evans, but I wonder if it holds up. I'm sure if it was to drop from that it wouldn't be that much lower, though.

NVC were bossy.


----------



## SpookshowTony

TaylorFitz said:


> I would say to get PWG Sells out Volume 3.
> 
> http://www.highspots.com/p/pwg-sells-out-3.html
> 
> 
> Interesting site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Evans 187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woah pal, that's a pretty broad spectrum. Specify me a little bit more and I'll just throw out a bunch of shit. Year? Company? What style of wrestling do you prefer? Any favorites? etc. We talking matches? Shows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no idea where to start. Hit me matches and shows from Dragon Gate USA, Chikara, Pro Wrestling Guerrilla and Combat Zone Wrestling.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rah

SpookshowTony said:


> I have absolutely no idea where to start. Hit me matches and shows from Dragon Gate USA, Chikara, Pro Wrestling Guerrilla and Combat Zone Wrestling.


Dragon Gate USA Enter The Dragon 2010
Dragon Gate USA USA Untouchable 2009
Dragon Gate USA Open The Historic Gate 2009

PWG Threemendous III
PWG Death To All But Metal
PWG DDT4 2012

There are probably better PWG shows from the years gone by (Astonishing Xmas may be one, especially for the main) but I've only watched full shows from the beginning of 2012 or so.


----------



## Corey

SpookshowTony said:


> I have absolutely no idea where to start. Hit me matches and shows from Dragon Gate USA, Chikara, Pro Wrestling Guerrilla and Combat Zone Wrestling.


I'll just start with full shows.

DGUSA Open The Historic Gate (aka Enter The Dragon 2009)
DGUSa Untouchable 2009
DGUSA Untouchable 2010
DGUSA Bushido: Code of the Warrior 2010
DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2011
DGUSA Freedom Fight 2011

Chikara I'm not too versed in. High Noon has gotten a lot of praise due to the main event, which I thought was good but not blown away like most others were. Young Bucks vs. Colony was MOTN for me. The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance has a few very good matches (Hero vs. Shane Storm :mark: )

You can basically buy almost any show from 2009 PWG to now and at the very least be entertained with 1-2 VERY good matches. Standouts:

PWG Card Subject to Change III
PWG All Star Weekend 8 (both nights, but I prefer Night 2 by a slight margin)
PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2011
PWG Steen Wolf

Use this for show reviews:http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html


----------



## Rah

I cannot remember the entire Steen Wolf show, but as I'm sure you've seen from the discussion a page or two back the main event is GOLD.


----------



## Corey

Yeah, Steen Wolf has an amazing main event & a Tag Title match that rivals it for MOTN. I'm in the minority on this, I know, but I was marking so hard during Young Bucks vs. Future Shock. That superkick sequence was NUTS. Show also has a super fun Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet match and an exciting Taylor Boys vs. RockNES tag. Great show for sure.


----------



## geraldinhio

Steen Wolf is a really great well rounded show. A really fun six man opener, a nice little TJ/Romero match, a RockNes/Fighting Taylor Boys match which surpassed everyone's expectations, a Willie Mack/Davey Richards match that isn't to everyone's taste. What else was there? Oh, Future Shocks debut vs The Bucks which was great and a really good Ricochet/Chuck Taylor match. Of course then there's the immense main event and the GOAT return. :mark: 

Great show.


----------



## Chismo

I wanna see Super Dragon vs. Nick Gage in a double surprise return GW match.


----------



## Corey

RFVideo is running a 25% off sale. Good through 5/15. Use code FANSALE


----------



## sXeMope

May have to take advantage of that. Wasn't planning on ordering my order for a while, but $75+shipping is a lot better than $100+shipping.

On an irrelevant note: Just cleaned up my list and got a proper count on my DVD list. 569 discs according to my count. Pretty crazy considering I only had a stack of about 20 cases last summer before I started working.


----------



## Lane

SpookshowTony said:


> TaylorFitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say to get PWG Sells out Volume 3.
> 
> http://www.highspots.com/p/pwg-sells-out-3.html
> 
> 
> Interesting site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no idea where to start. Hit me matches and shows from Dragon Gate USA, Chikara, Pro Wrestling Guerrilla and Combat Zone Wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> How current do you want the CZW shows to be?
Click to expand...


----------



## SpookshowTony

Lane said:


> SpookshowTony said:
> 
> 
> 
> How current do you want the CZW shows to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a few years back just so I can get a feel for their style.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lane

SpookshowTony said:


> Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a few years back just so I can get a feel for their style.
> 
> 
> 
> In no order really
> 
> Tangled Web 4
> Southern Violence (not the best crowd wise but the mainevent is worth it if you can find the match)
> Best of The Best X
> New Heights 2011
> Betretet Die Combat Zone 2(2011 show they ran in Germany)
> Cage of Death 11
> Aerial Assault(Mia Yim vs Greg Excellent is must see)
> Best of The Best 11
> Down With The Sickness 2012
> Cage of Death 14
> 
> I also recomend checking out AIW
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spfDKx7LLWk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whA7_8jnUVE
Click to expand...


----------



## sXeMope

IWA East Coast is worth checking out too. They were hot in '07-'09. If you're looking for hardcore/deathmatch, Masters Of Pain is an excellent place to start. '06, '07, and '08 are amazing. '09 is okay too. Smart Mark Video also has a Best Of IWA East Coast. I have it, haven't watched it but the listing seems good. I also recommend the SMV Best On The Indies DVDs of Joker, Sami Callihan, Jon Moxley, and Adam Cole.

Also, you didn't mention them, but Prime Wrestling is a good promotion to watch. They have a lot of stars from the promotions you mentioned, and a lot of under-rated talent. They upload their weekly TV show to http://www.youtube.com/PRIMEwrestlingTV


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> Spoiler: CZW Proving Ground/TOD Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Scotty Vortekz is back, and in TOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody own the AAW Best Of (year) DVDs? Considering buying all of them (about $90 when it's all said and done) but can only find reviews for two of them. Never seen an AAW show, but heard a lot of good about them


I had the 2010 and 2011 or 2009 and 2010 and sold one or both to Seabs or Platt or someone here? My memory is super fuzzy but Seabs or Platt might have them if you want somewhere cheaper???



Also for anyone interested I have a heap of DVDs for sale

- RF Video In The Ring with Carlito
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171036528955?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

- RF Video Shoot with Carlos Colon
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171037402232?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

- RF Video In The Ring w/Sean Morley
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171038359800?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

- RF Video Shoot with Shane Helms
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171039952186?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

- RF Video - Wrestleholics Volume 2
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171040373897?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


And some quick reviews for anyone interested on the above

- The In The Ring with Carlito is pretty weird. Its at Gillbergs school and the class hes with are fooking shite.

- Shoot with Carlos Colon is OK i guess.. Hes not much of a storyteller and some of what he says seems a bit made up/fake.

- In The Ring w/Sean Morley - Everything he says really make sense and the class are slightly more capable/athletic as hes down at the CZW School.

- Shoot with Shane Helms - Fairly high opinion of himself and the whole thing sorta becomes a massive wankfest for himself...

- Wrestleholics Vol 2 - Too short and lacks a story but is entertaining nonetheless with some weird home medical shit with Danny Havoc and Pondo.


----------



## SpookshowTony

Lane said:


> SpookshowTony said:
> 
> 
> 
> In no order really
> 
> Tangled Web 4
> Southern Violence (not the best crowd wise but the mainevent is worth it if you can find the match)
> Best of The Best X
> New Heights 2011
> Betretet Die Combat Zone 2(2011 show they ran in Germany)
> Cage of Death 11
> Aerial Assault(Mia Yim vs Greg Excellent is must see)
> Best of The Best 11
> Down With The Sickness 2012
> Cage of Death 14
> 
> I also recomend checking out AIW
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spfDKx7LLWk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whA7_8jnUVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sXeMope said:
> 
> 
> 
> IWA East Coast is worth checking out too. They were hot in '07-'09. If you're looking for hardcore/deathmatch, Masters Of Pain is an excellent place to start. '06, '07, and '08 are amazing. '09 is okay too. Smart Mark Video also has a Best Of IWA East Coast. I have it, haven't watched it but the listing seems good. I also recommend the SMV Best On The Indies DVDs of Joker, Sami Callihan, Jon Moxley, and Adam Cole.
> 
> Also, you didn't mention them, but Prime Wrestling is a good promotion to watch. They have a lot of stars from the promotions you mentioned, and a lot of under-rated talent. They upload their weekly TV show to http://www.youtube.com/PRIMEwrestlingTV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Along with the earlier recs, I'm gonna be fuckin' busy for a while. Thanks guys.
Click to expand...


----------



## sXeMope

smitlick said:


> I had the 2010 and 2011 or 2009 and 2010 and sold one or both to Seabs or Platt or someone here? My memory is super fuzzy but Seabs or Platt might have them if you want somewhere cheaper???


Seabs has the 05-06 set listed on his site. I found them on SMV so I may buy them from there when they have a sale. I'm considering buying the Early Years set just for the Black/Brave NRBW match. Heard about it years ago but I've never been able to find anything about it other than a few screencaps.


----------



## Corey

The entire EVOLVE 20 lineup has been announced. Rather early too considering the show isn't until May 30th (a Thursday night of all days):

EVOLVE Title Match​AR Fox defends vs. Nick Jackson of The Young Bucks​​Champion vs. Champion Non-Title Attraction​Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Jackson of The Young Bucks​​Dragon Gate Showcase Match​EITA vs. Tomahawk T.T.​​Special Challenge Match #1​Samuray Del Sol vs. Anthony Nese​​Special Challenge Match #2​Chuck Taylor vs. Brian Cage​​FRAY!​_(starts with two competitors, another enters every 2 minutes, eliminations can take place anytime by pinfall, submission or DQ until one competitor is left)_​The Participants Are: Andrew Everett, Caleb Konley, Jon Davis, Lince Dorado, Shane Strickland, Tommy Taylor​​Entertainment Match​The Bravado Brothers vs. Sugar Dunkerton & Maxwell Chicago​
Can't say it does much for me in all honesty. Taylor as Cage's opponent is meh & the main event doesn't sound appealing.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The entire EVOLVE 20 lineup has been announced. Rather early too considering the show isn't until May 30th (a Thursday night of all days):
> 
> EVOLVE Title Match​AR Fox defends vs. Nick Jackson of The Young Bucks​​Champion vs. Champion Non-Title Attraction​Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Jackson of The Young Bucks​​Dragon Gate Showcase Match​EITA vs. Tomahawk T.T.​​Special Challenge Match #1​Samuray Del Sol vs. Anthony Nese​​Special Challenge Match #2​Chuck Taylor vs. Brian Cage​​FRAY!​_(starts with two competitors, another enters every 2 minutes, eliminations can take place anytime by pinfall, submission or DQ until one competitor is left)_​The Participants Are: Andrew Everett, Caleb Konley, Jon Davis, Lince Dorado, Shane Strickland, Tommy Taylor​​Entertainment Match​The Bravado Brothers vs. Sugar Dunkerton & Maxwell Chicago​
> Can't say it does much for me in all honesty. Taylor as Cage's opponent is meh & the main event doesn't sound appealing.


Looks good to me how have the Bravado Brothers doing since going to Japan. I felt ROH dropped the ball on those guys too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara - While The Dawn Is Breaking*

1. Mr Touchdown vs Saturyne
**3/4

2. Gran Akuma vs Jakob Hammermeier
**

3. Archibald Peck vs Tim Donst
*1/2

4. F.I.S.T. vs The Colony
***

5. Dasher Hatfield vs Kobald
**1/4

6. Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare vs The Shard, deviAnt & Jigsaw
***1/2

7. Eddie Kingston vs Kevin Steen
***3/4

8. The Young Bucks vs 3.0
****​


----------



## THECHAMPION

It's pretty crazy to me that anyone could think TD/Saturyne was the fifth best match on that show.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Just watched *PWG Eight* with my 71 year old uncle

PWG Eight

Singles Match
1. "The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen 

Me - *** 3/4-****
Uncle - ****

Singles Match
2. Brandon Gatson vs. Brian Cage-Taylor

Me - *** 1/4
Uncle - *** 1/4

Tag Team Match
3. El Generico & Ricochet) vs. Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong 

Me - *** 3/4
Uncle - *** 3/4

Singles Match
4. "Pretty" Peter Avalon vs. Ryan Taylor

Me - ** 1/2
Uncle - ** 1/4

Tag Team Match
5. The Dynasty (Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)

Me - *** 1/4
Uncle - *** 1/2

Non-Title Tag Team Grudge Match
6. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. CIMA & Kevin Steen 

Me - *** 3/4-****
Uncle - *** 3/4

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match
7. Claudio Castagnoli - Champion vs. Chris Hero - Challenger 

Me - ****
Uncle - ****

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match
8. Claudio Castagnoli - Champion vs. Kevin Steen - Challenger - N/R

Overall: 9/10 - Awesome show. Glad I bought this one.


----------



## Chismo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The entire EVOLVE 20 lineup has been announced. Rather early too considering the show isn't until May 30th (a Thursday night of all days):
> 
> EVOLVE Title Match​AR Fox defends vs. Nick Jackson of The Young Bucks​​Champion vs. Champion Non-Title Attraction​Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Jackson of The Young Bucks​​Dragon Gate Showcase Match​EITA vs. Tomahawk T.T.​​Special Challenge Match #1​Samuray Del Sol vs. Anthony Nese​​Special Challenge Match #2​Chuck Taylor vs. Brian Cage​​FRAY!​_(starts with two competitors, another enters every 2 minutes, eliminations can take place anytime by pinfall, submission or DQ until one competitor is left)_​The Participants Are: Andrew Everett, Caleb Konley, Jon Davis, Lince Dorado, Shane Strickland, Tommy Taylor​​Entertainment Match​The Bravado Brothers vs. Sugar Dunkerton & Maxwell Chicago​
> Can't say it does much for me in all honesty. Taylor as Cage's opponent is meh & the main event doesn't sound appealing.


That's a good card, except for Fray, that match will have flips, which is cool, but it will also have multiple moonsaults onto 5 guys just standing and waiting there, which automatically means it's terrible. The DG match could be a sleeper low tier MOTYC, and Nese is gonna kill Del Sol, if he's able to catch him first. The Jackson Brothers singles matches have big potential, IMO, particularly Gargano/Matt.

Oh, and what the fuck is this?ˇ


> Entertainment Match


fpalm







fpalm


----------



## Manu_Styles

Kevin Steen ‏@FightSteenFight 6h
Can't wait for me vs @JimmyJacobsX this Saturday when @ringofhonor returns to Richmond! #Evolve #DGUSA #DragonGate

Gabe Sapolsky ‏@BookItGabe 6h
@FightSteenFight @JimmyJacobsX @ringofhonor lol big pop

Kevin Steen ‏@FightSteenFight 6h
@BookItGabe @JimmyJacobsX @ringofhonor I figured you'd either pop or I'd get an e-mail hahaha!


----------



## Corey

They claimed in the newsletter that EVOLVE wanted to diversify and have all different types of wrestling, hence the "Entertainment match." I'm not quite sure what that means though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I actually prefer their BOLA match to Steen Wolf. Both are fantastic, but I put the BOLA encounter at **** 3/4. The storytelling with the kid in the crowd is just amazing.


As do I by the slightest of margins. You can't beat that storytelling. Magic.

Both of their Final Battle matches didn't do much of anything for me. Those are like the only Generico vs Steen matches I've seen that are average at best. I liked their Last Man Standing match from Showdown in the Sun Night One, though. Makes sense. Most of the time it is always win when those two lock up. Can't tell you how many times I've watched their debut match in PWG from 2004. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Chismo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> They claimed in the newsletter that EVOLVE wanted to diversify and have all different types of wrestling, hence the "Entertainment match." I'm not quite sure what that means though.


Because the rest of the card is not entertainment, but pro-wrestling, right? :weezy


----------



## Flux

It's only really Del Sol/Nese that interests me a great deal simply because they're both BEASTS. I absolutely adore Anthony Nese  If Nick Jackson was facing anybody else in the world then I would care about that match... But Fox gonna Fox. Hopefully NICK MOTHERFUCKIN JACKSON can bring some life to the match other than random spots and whatnot. Gargano/Matt will be fun but I'm not expecting anything MOTYC level, but I hope I'll be surprised. I've never seen this Tomahawk T.T guy and I've only ever seen one Eita match (could have been with Gargano?) and I can remember not being _that_ impressed. the rest is pretty bleh. I expect Taylor/Cage to be dry, and I'm a big Chucky T fan. The fray match doesn't interest me and neither does the entertainment~! match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Maxwell Chicago? COLT CABANA? If so, the "entertainment match" could be wonderful. I do love me some Bravado Brothers.

I guess I'm the only guy who cares to see Cage vs Chuckie T. 

I know Gargano vs Matt Jackson should at least be good. It was back in Chikara in 2011. I see no reason why it wouldn't be this time around.


----------



## seabs

*Entertainment match is horrific. Even more so when you consider what EVOLVE was originally meant to be. You can imply that a match will be less serious and more of a comedy match but billing as an "Entertainment Match" is so fucking stupid. Basically says the purpose of this match is not to win but to entertain. In a promotion built around the importance of wins and losses.*


----------



## Rah

JoeRulz said:


> Because the rest of the card is not entertainment, but pro-wrestling, right? :weezy


Half right. Because the rest of their card won't be entertaining. iper


----------



## Even Flow

> On December 18th of 2010, Kevin Steen was exiled from Ring of Honor after losing to El Generico in an ROH Career vs. Mask Match. For six months he was silent but at "Best in the World 2011", the man once called Mr. Wrestling returned with a vengeance and the face of ROH has not been the same since!
> 
> For this 2-Disc DVD set Steen sat down with ROH cameras for OVER TWO HOURS and, for the very first time, talked about the events that led up to his departure at the end of 2010. Steen opened up in detail about his relationship with Jim Cornette, how it was volatile from day one, and how it evolved over the years. Kevin elaborates on how he spent his time away from ROH cameras and just what brought on his unforgettable return in June 2011.He touches on the joy of returning at "Best in the World 2011" & the anguish of being told "another six months". Kevin also discusses his official return to competition in 2012 and the changes that had occurred in Ring of Honor in his absence. Taped the day after "Supercard of Honor VII", Steen also reflects on his reign as the World Champion and just what it meant for him to battle Jay Briscoe that night. Honest to the core, Steen holds nothing back in sharing his thoughts and feelings on the last few years of his life here in Ring of Honor.In addition to the must-see interview, this set showcases many of the moments from the last two years that shaped "Wrestling's Worst Nightmare" including:
> 
> - Steen creating chaos at "Death Before Dishonor IX"
> - The "10th Anniversary" post-main event promo unavailable on the event DVD
> - Steen & Cornette going face to face on ROH TV
> - And, of course, the "Best in the World 2011" segment that declared to the world Kevin Steen had returned and hell came with him
> 
> Plus 12 Complete Matches:
> 1) Kevin Steen vs. Steve Corino...Final Battle 2011 12/23/11
> 2) Kevin Steen vs. Jimmy Jacobs (No DQ War)...10th Anniversary Event 3/4/12
> 3) Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (La Revancha Last Man Standing Match)...Showdown in the Sun Day 1 3/30/12
> 4) Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards (World Title Match)...Border Wars 5/12/12
> 5) Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards (World Title Match)...The Nightmare Begins 6/15/12
> 6) Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong (World Title Match)...Live Strong 6/30/12
> 7) Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Kingston (World Title Match)...Boiling Point 8/11/12
> 8) Kevin Steen vs. Cedric Alexander (World Title Match)...PWX: There Goes The Neighborhood 8/18/12
> 9) Kevin Steen vs. Jay Lethal (ROH World Title Match)…Killer Instinct 10/6/12
> 10) Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (World Title/Ladder War IV)...Final Battle 2012 12/16/12


----------



## EmbassyForever

Looking forward to watch the PWX match with Alexander. Heard it was very good.


----------



## Obfuscation

Solid set. 

ROH sure does love to churn those out nowadays. Even with guys who don't work there or like the company.


----------



## KingCrash

Obviously doesn't look as strong as the last two Steen sets but Steen talking is always a plus. He made sure I'll never see Michael Elgin the same way again.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> They claimed in the newsletter that EVOLVE wanted to diversify and have all different types of wrestling, hence the "Entertainment match." I'm not quite sure what that means though.


It means it's going to be "fun" and "wacky" and "different" which given what EVOLVE means translates to "Don't expect anything good, but if it happens yay." The DG match and Nese/SDS look interesting and Gargano/Matt may be good, don't have high hopes for Nick/Fox though.


----------



## Rah

Honestly, Fox/Nick is a good pairing for me. It's going to be utterly crazy but that's never a bad thing. Sugar Dunkerton may be a funny man, but this is my "entertainment" match.


----------



## Obfuscation

I got to see that Steen vs Elgin match from last year that you seem to be high on KC. A friend of mine also plugged it as being rather strong. iirc the finish was something absurd - Package Piledriver from middle/top rope. Insane.

btw, AAW Elgin related, how are his matches vs Silas Young from 2012? Both the 2/3 Falls & I Quit?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

ROH should plug some of their DVDs on TV. They may get a few more buys.


----------



## KingCrash

Obfuscation said:


> btw, AAW Elgin related, how are his matches vs Silas Young from 2012? Both the 2/3 Falls & I Quit?


The 2/3 falls match is very good if you've got the time to invest, didn't really think the I Quit match was anything more then average given how the match came to a stop during a spot and even with the history and how good Young's reign was just felt like a match.


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> The 2/3 falls match is very good if you've got the time to invest, didn't really think the I Quit match was anything more then average given how the match came to a stop during a spot and even with the history and how good Young's reign was just felt like a match.


I could stand 60 minutes. I know their match this year only went 18, but I was highly engrossed by it. A good sign.

Too bad about the I Quit. Seemed like it had potential to rock given the time behind it to make it feel like a long, grueling epic.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH - Ring Of HYPOCRITES: Man AND Fan



> Don't be upset ROH fans, this is just destiny.
> 
> Before Border Wars, I predicted that not only would I become the full time commentator of Ring Of Honor television, but also said that one of my members of SCUM would receive a World title shot.
> 
> Once again, my prophecy came true.
> 
> The team of Jimmy Jacobs and Cliff Compton CLEANLY defeated Team ROH. And I say "Team ROH" because their crew did not just consist of Jay Lethal and Michael Elgin, but they were assisted by that Nigel McGuiness and that turncoat Kevin Steen.
> 
> Kevin Steen should not have even be allowed to be near that match, let alone compete. The match should have been thrown out when Jay Lethal, under no fault of SCUM, was no longer able to compete. That is a fact.
> 
> The match also should have ended when Michael Elgin spent more than a count of 20 on the outside. That is another fact.
> 
> And the match should have ended when Kevin Steen blatantly interfered. Oh sure, the copout of "Nigel McGuiness had to make a decision" is total crap. This is another fact.
> 
> Did you really think Kevin Steen would fight for Team ROH? Then you are bigger fools than I thought you were.
> 
> Kevin Steen has always been out for Kevin Steen. That has always been his appeal.
> 
> But I knew how to reign that in. I was the one that got him to turn on El Generico, I was the one showed him how to use his rage to become the most dominant star in Ring of Honor, and it was ME that brought him the confidence to win the ROH World championship.
> 
> Do you really think he has changed? If you do, you are one of the many reasons why this company needs to die.
> 
> Kevin Steen is just a jealous person. Jealous that his spot in SCUM and our plans was replaced by a man, a legend, and a ICON.
> 
> Butttttttt, I am getting ahead of myself a bit.
> 
> Lets talk about how not only BJ Whitmer, but you, the fans showed your real feelings during the I Quit match at Border Wars.
> 
> BJ Whitmer, a known pill addict and the "martyr of ROH", tied up Rhett Titus and punched him in the face over 20 times. You punch a defenseless man 20 times with a closed fist? How much HONOR is in that? You had him where you wanted, but you chose to punish him. Interesting.
> 
> And even more interesting, when BJ Whitmer was going to hit me, The Leader, in theBACK of the head with a UNPROTECTED chair shot, you cheered him. And when he didn't hit me, you were upset. UPSET!
> 
> Let me write that out again: ROH FANS WERE UPSET THAT BJ WHITMER DID NOT HIT STEVE CORINO IN THE BACK OF THE HEAD WITH AN UNPROTECTED CHAIRSHOT.
> 
> How dare you? With what we know about concussions in 2013, you justified BJ Whitmer doing this evil tactic.
> 
> And you, BJ Whitmer, how dare you even consider it? Do you hate yourself so much that you can't realize that you are the problem, not us, and would not only ruin a man's career, but possibly destroy his life?
> 
> We, as SCUM, may be "bad guys", but are we really? Seems to me that all we do is speak in fact.
> 
> This all could have been avoided if Nigel McGuiness would have acted like a member of management, instead of the second coming of Winston Churchill. A known coward.
> 
> McGuiness, where do you think I went when you sent me to the back during the I Quit match? SCUM isn't allowed in the ROH locker room, of course I am going to protect my follower, Rhett Titus, at any cost. This is all your fault Nigel.
> 
> And to put your hands on me during the main event is an offense that should have gotten you terminated. I was on the outside attempting to recruit Adam Cole as a member of SCUM, when you interfered, much to the delight of the rapid ROH crowd. I could have called Sinclair corporate
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30462674/MeandAustin.JPG
> 
> Let it be known to EVERYONE at ROH: Adam Cole is my friend. We have different views on professional wrestling, but he is young. He hasn't been broken down by the system and the fans yet. But its coming. I am not driving Adam Cole to SCUM, you are.
> 
> But its all good. The end is near.
> 
> Whether it be current champion Jay Briscoe, Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, Mark Briscoe, BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin, or QT Frickin Marshall, it doesn't matter. Winning at Border Wars allowed me to pick a member of SCUM to challenge for the ROH World championship.
> 
> And that man is a legend, and icon, and my best good friend MATT HARDY!
> 
> It has been written, by me, that Matt Hardy will the next and LAST World champion in the 11 year history of Ring of Honor.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30462674/HardyChamp.jpg
> 
> 100 years from now, fans will never remember Ki, Xavier, Joe, Aries, Punk, Gibson, Danielson, Homicide, Morishima, Lynn, Black, Strong, Edwards, Richards, Steen, and especially Nigel McGuiness. They will only remember the man that has 750,000 Twitter followers, a man that created his own match, and a man that a whole era was named after-Matt Hardy.
> 
> 
> When ROH burns, we will find SALVATION


----------



## Obfuscation

*AAW - Path of Redemption 2013​*
1) *AAW Heritage Championship Tournament* - *Semi Finals*
Samuray Del Sol vs Louis Lyndon ~ *****


2) *AAW Heritage Championship Tournament* - *Semi Finals*
ACH vs Juntai Miller ~ *****


3) Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence ~ ****


4) Sami Callihan vs Shane Hollister ~ ****1/4*


5) *Bourbon Street Fight*
NorthStache Express _(Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine)_ & Ryan Boz vs Keith Walker, Tweek Phoenix, & Lamar Titan ~ ***1/2*


6) Mason Beck vs MsChif ~ *DUD*


7) *AAW Heavyweight Championship*
Michael Elgin(c) vs Mat Fitchett ~ ***3/4*


8) *AAW Heritage Championship Tournament* - *Finals*
ACH vs Samuray Del Sol ~ ***


9) Jerry Lynn, Rhino, & Arik Cannon vs Silas Young & Irish Airborne _(Jake Crist & Dave Crist)_ ~ ****1/4*​

Like with most AAW events - that I'm starting to noticed - a fun, straightforward event. Beauty of this promotion seems to be how easy everything is to watch. Good or bad. It's unfortunate each show seems to have a random stinker or two, pardon those the rest of the show's solid/good string tends to not let the one negative have any long term effects. Especially since so far it tends to be a short MsChif match and that's about it. Finals on this show was lackluster & relatively poor overall. Don't know why, but right from the start I had a feeling it wouldn't be too good. A rematch when both are at full capacity could be pretty fun. Nothing like getting three reverse-ranas in one event, amirite? I anticipate Callihan vs Hollister's rematch. Match here was a ton of high octane fun. Should be more of the same once I get to Point of No Return.


----------



## seabs

*ACH/SDS - * :leslie

I watched about 15 minutes of the Elgin/Silas broadway and turned it off. Started off with them clearly pacing themselves super slowly with chinlocks used as restholds 5 minutes in and Elgin seemed more interested in being smart with fans than being good at pro wrestling. I can't put myself through 60 minutes of Elgin. I tried at least.*


----------



## Obfuscation

ACH vs Del Sol was just bleh. Felt like 16 minutes of nothing. :hayden


----------



## Last Chancery

Obfuscation said:


> ACH vs Del Sol was just bleh. Felt like 16 minutes of nothing. :hayden


Felt the same way watching it in person. Then I got tossed from the venue for arguing with the main event heels -- fuck 115 Bourbon Street, by the way.

These two could have done SO much more, but from my understanding, ACH had to work five matches that weekend, not an easy task for any wrestler. Something had to suffer somewhere, and unfortunately this is the match that suffered. Real shame, though, it could've been a classic.


----------



## Obfuscation

Last Chancery said:


> Felt the same way watching it in person. Then I got tossed from the venue for arguing with the main event heels -- fuck 115 Bourbon Street, by the way.
> 
> These two could have done SO much more, but from my understanding, ACH had to work five matches that weekend, not an easy task for any wrestler. Something had to suffer somewhere, and unfortunately this is the match that suffered. Real shame, though, it could've been a classic.


Were you that guy who was on camera giving Silas & OI4K really intense shit? I was thinking "man, there might be a brawl before the match" haha.

ACH had a good match with Miller to start the night. As did Del Sol vs Lyndon. It's ok, they worked more than once in the night so being underwhelmed didn't shock me too much. Insanity for ACH working his fifth match by that time. No wonder he was so winded in the back for his interview pre-match. Like I said, if they get a rematch, I'm pretty confident they can do much better than what was given this time around.


----------



## Last Chancery

Obfuscation said:


> Were you that guy who was on camera giving Silas & OI4K really intense shit? I was thinking "man, there might be a brawl before the match" haha.
> 
> ACH had a good match with Miller to start the night. As did Del Sol vs Lyndon. It's ok, they worked more than once in the night so being underwhelmed didn't shock me too much. Insanity for ACH working his fifth match by that time. No wonder he was so winded in the back for his interview pre-match. Like I said, if they get a rematch, I'm pretty confident they can do much better than what was given this time around.


Yes. Very embarrassing, personally speaking, but at the last show (Take No Prisoners, featuring Brian Kendrick), some dude was shouting loud expletives all night, more so than the 60-90 second barrage I gave Silas and the Airborne. Just the venue not knowing how to deal with people at a wrestling show, nothing more. No hard feelings anymore, but I still dislike that venue.

SDS vs. Louis Lyndon was my favorite match from that night. Lyndon is so underrated it's hilarious.


----------



## Lane

If it wasnt for Hollister, Lyndon would be the up and comer everyone would be talking about,


----------



## Obfuscation

Last Chancery said:


> Yes. Very embarrassing, personally speaking, but at the last show (Take No Prisoners, featuring Brian Kendrick), some dude was shouting loud expletives all night, more so than the 60-90 second barrage I gave Silas and the Airborne. Just the venue not knowing how to deal with people at a wrestling show, nothing more. No hard feelings anymore, but I still dislike that venue.
> 
> SDS vs. Louis Lyndon was my favorite match from that night. Lyndon is so underrated it's hilarious.


Well at least you saw most of the event. Try and look at the positives. I had no gripes with the venue from a DVD point of view. It was fairly similar looking to where Durty Deeds was held.

My favorite went to Callihan vs Hollister & the 6 man. _(you saw the 6 man on DVD, right?)_ Wildly fun contests for my money. I'm indifferent on Lyndon right now. I didn't care much for him via his Chikara appearances years ago. I hated his match vs Davey Vega at Durty Deeds & then I enjoyed what he did with Del Sol. Going to need to see a bit more on him to really say something conclusive. At the moment, I guess with the right opponent he's fine. He really did nearly turn me off for good vs Vega. Oof, that match was all over the place.


----------



## Corey

Wait, is Louis Lyndon actually good now? I've seen him only a few times in FRAYs and tag matches but I've wanted to slit his throat each time with the stupid ass ninja gimmick and all the screaming.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh the ninja gimmick is still terrible. I think he looks like a mong. I'm only going by the little I've seen. Which is if he's in the ring with someone semi-capable, the match can at least be pretty fun. Once I get through more AAW shows soon I'll let you know how I feel.

He may or may not be a ninja version of AR Fox in my eyes.


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> He may or may not be a ninja version of AR Fox in my eyes.


GROSS


----------



## Obfuscation

Makes you think doesn't it? All I know is, that's a comment I might not even want to deem fair on Lyndon. b/c well...my feelings towards Fox are less than swell. He's probably my least favorite guy on the indie scene today. 

To put it in so many words. 8*D


----------



## EmbassyForever

*DGUSA Revolt 2011 Review:*

Arik Cannon and Pinkie Sanchez vs. The Scene: **3/4

Sami Callihan vs. Jon Davis: ***1/4

Masato Yoshino vs. Akira Tozawa: ***3/4

Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor vs. CIMA and Brodie Lee: ***1/2

BJ Whitmer vs. Vinny Marseglia: N/R

*FRAY!*
Rich Swann vs. PAC vs. Ricochet vs. AR Fox vs. Uhaa Nation vs. Sabu: ***

*No Rope -- No Disqualification Match*
YAMATO vs. BxB Huk: ***3/4​
Nothing amazing here but it was a really fun show


----------



## Corey

Aaaaand in the wake of EVOLVE 20 being announced, we get the full lineup for EVOLVE 21. Notice the title and theme of the show: 

*EVOLVE 21: USA vs. The World*
Saturday, June 1st, 2013
Edge Concert Hall
(fomerly known as Plush)
845 University Blvd N.
Jacksonville, FL 32211
8pm EST. Belltime​​USA vs. Japan #1​AR Fox vs. EITA​​USA vs. Japan #2​Johnny Gargano vs. Tomahawk T.T.​​USA vs. Mexico​Shane Strickland vs. Samuray Del Sol​​USA vs. Europe​Caleb Konley vs. Tommy Taylor​​Bonus Tag Team Main Event​The Young Bucks vs. Anthony Nese & Brian Cage​​Special Challenge Match​Jon Davis vs. Chuck Taylor​​Special Attraction Match​Lince Dorado vs. Jonny Vandal​​Tag Team Attraction​The Bravado Brothers vs. Andrew Everett & Derek Ryze​

OH that Young Bucks tag match looks pretty. Haven't even seen half the other guys on the card before, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## FITZ

Obfuscation said:


> Makes you think doesn't it? All I know is, that's a comment I might not even want to deem fair on Lyndon. b/c well...my feelings towards Fox are less than swell. He's probably my least favorite guy on the indie scene today.
> 
> To put it in so many words. 8*D


I don't hate Fox at all but he's so frustrating because he could be so fucking awesome. He can do a ton of cool shit in the ring, and he can bump really well. If he would just learn to work smarter he would be one of the best indy guys out there. I wish we still had guys like Danielson, Hero, and Claudio that he could have a chance to work with because they could probably do so much to help him. Fuck, I would love for him to spend a year in developmental so he can actually learn how to work. He's had so many matches that I liked but his dumb shit prevented me from loving. 

Evolve 20 and 21 look pretty solid. I think the Bucks will do well in singles matches. I know they haven't been great in those situations before but I honestly don't remember seeing them work singles matches as heels. I mean it doesn't make sense why the wouldn't do well in singles matches. Together they are the best tag team in the world, alone they should at least be really good.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Like you I have no idea who half of the people are. Wish they brought actual known wrestlers so this could've sound more exicting but maybe new guys will shine here.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Watched my very first Women Superstars Uncensored event today and it was OK I guess. 



Spoiler: for WSU Q&KOTR Review



*WSU Queen And King Of The Ring 2013*

*Quarter-Finals:*

_Jake Crist & Nevaeh vs. Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb_ = ***

_Devon Moore & Mickie Knuckles vs. Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee_ = ** & 2/4*

_AR Fox & Athena vs. Latin Dragon & Ezavel Suena_ = ****

_Matt Tremont & Addy Starr vs. Masada & Christina Von Eerie_ = ** & 3/4*
- I smell Masada heel turn brewing...oh and ending sucked. 

*Semi-Finals:*


_Jake Crist & Nevaeh vs. Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee_ = ****

_AR Fox & Athena vs. Matt Tremont & Addy Starr_ = *** & 2/4*


*Finals*


_Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee vs. AR Fox & Athena_ = ****


*Non-Tournament*


_Allysin Kay & Sassy Stephie vs. Marti Belle & Lexxus_ = *N/A*
- Did not watch so not gonna rate.

_Sami Callihan vs Jessicka Havok_ = *****
- Match of the Night. Jessicka Havok with the surprise win, without making Sami look weak = (Y)​



Also Sami Callihan has been pulled from BJPW tour... normally I wouldn't do this but... :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

^ Masada got hurt near the end of the match, which caused the ending from what I read. Probably doesn't make a difference in the rating though.

E21 looks pretty passable with the exception of Bucks/Nese & Cage. Heard good things about EITA and Tomahawk but I've never seen them so I guess I'll have to wait until the DVD is released in mid-2017:lol

On a serious note though: Gabe seems to be putting more work into DVDs these days. He's still over a year behind on DG, but he's up to E16. I wish he's just team up with Highspots or SMV to get them out within a month or so of the event happening.


Not sure if it was mentioned, but all 2011 DG/EVOLVE DVDs are now $12 each.


----------



## Chismo

:mark: :mark: :mark: at Gargano/Tomahawk!


----------



## Bruce L

sXeMope said:


> Gabe seems to be putting more work into DVDs these days. *He's still over a year behind on DG, but he's up to E16.* I wish he's just team up with Highspots or SMV to get them out within a month or so of the event happening.


Don't the DGUSA/EVOLVE shows come out in chronological order? Mercury Rising came out a while back, then a bunch of EVOLVE shows (up to 16 currently), all of which I think happened before the next DGUSA after Mercury Rising.


----------



## sXeMope

Bruce L said:


> Don't the DGUSA/EVOLVE shows come out in chronological order? Mercury Rising came out a while back, then a bunch of EVOLVE shows (up to 16 currently), all of which I think happened before the next DGUSA after Mercury Rising.


I've never noticed that before, and I'm too lazy to backtrack and check it out, but you could be right. In any case, He's still put out E14, 15, and 16 in the last month so it seems he's finally putting the work into them.


----------



## Platt

They're still 14 shows behind up to WM weekend (inc Evolve 16 cos pre-order means nothing with Gabe) which is just craz, even the smallest indys get their DVDs out in a couple of months.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Spoiler: CZW Proving Grounds 2013 Review



*CZW Proving Grounds 2013*

_Andrew Everett vs. Shane Hollister vs. Caleb Konley_ = *****

_Jessicka Havok vs. Nevaeh_ = ** & 3/4*

_The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs. BLKOUT (Ruckus & BLK Jeez)_ = ****

_Matt Tremont vs Joe Gacy_ = *N/A*
- Not gonna rate this, as this was just a one-sided, brutal beatdown, rather than a match.

_Tracy Smothers vs Greg Excellent_ = *1/2 **

_Naptown Dragons (Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz) vs. Nation of InToxication (Lucky 13 & Danny Havoc)_ = **** & 1/2*
- I'm not the biggest Scotty Vortekz fan on planet earth but MAN, what a surprise! NAPTOWN DRAGONS ARE BACK!!!

_Jake Crist vs. Pepper Parks_ = ** & 1/2*
- So Masada was really injured? Damn.  I was really looking forward to Crist vs Masada.
Btw Pepper Parks is awesome. 

_4Loco (Alex Colon, Azrieal & Bandido Jr.) vs. AR Fox, Tommy Dreamer & Shane Strickland_ = *** 3/4*

_DJ Hyde vs Sami Callihan_ = *** & 1/2*
- If this really is Sami's last match in CZW... Thank You Sami!


----------



## Obfuscation

TaylorFitz said:


> I don't hate Fox at all but he's so frustrating because he could be so fucking awesome. He can do a ton of cool shit in the ring, and he can bump really well. If he would just learn to work smarter he would be one of the best indy guys out there. I wish we still had guys like Danielson, Hero, and Claudio that he could have a chance to work with because they could probably do so much to help him. Fuck, I would love for him to spend a year in developmental so he can actually learn how to work. He's had so many matches that I liked but his dumb shit prevented me from loving.


I won't deny guidance could help the lad out, but for me, I haven't even gotten into his work as a whole. A inverted flip here, & a flipping urinagi off the top rope there and that's about all he has. He's so much fluff that I could honestly do without seeing another match from him again.

Bucks vs Cage & Nese - holy CRAP. 

Bravados vs Everett _(and that other guy...)_ could be swell. I hope the Bravados are baffled by Everett's insanity causing smoothness inside the ring.


----------



## Lane

I hope it leads to one of the Bravados having a melt down in the ring crying on his knees looking up to the sky yelling WHAT IS GOING ON as Andrew does flippy moves to the other brother.


----------



## Obfuscation

Would be *****


----------



## Lane

He also needs to yell he wants Grandma Bravado


----------



## Obfuscation

Spoiler: WSU - Queen & King of the Ring Tournament 2013 Review



*WSU - Queen & King of the Ring Tournament 2013​*

1) *Quarter Finals Match*
OI4K _(Jake Crist & Nevaeh)_ vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb ~ ***1/2*


2) *Quarter Finals Match*
The Gulak Campaign _(Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee)_ vs Devon Moore & Mickie Knuckles ~ ***1/2*


3) *Quarter Finals Match*
AR Fox & Athena vs Latin Dragon & Ezavel Suena ~ *1/2**


4) *Quarter Finals Match*
Masada & Christina Von Eerie vs Matt Tremont & Addy Starr ~ **3/4*


5) The Midwest Militia _(Alysin Kay & Sassy Stephie)_ vs Marti Belle & Lexxus ~ *1/2**


6) *Semi Finals Match*
OI4K _(Jake Crist & Nevaeh)_ vs The Gulak Campaign _(Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee)_ ~ *****


7) *Semi Finals Match*
AR Fox & Athena vs Matt Tremont & Addy Starr ~ *1/4**


8) Sami Callihan vs Jessicka Havok ~ ****3/4*


9) *Queen & King of the Ring Tournament Finals*
AR Fox & Athena vs The Gulak Campaign _(Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee)_ ~ **1/2*​




Decent show. Some of the tournament matches were fun. While others were just bleh. Def check out Callihan vs Havok. It rocked and ruled life. Matt Tremont also proved he's the manliest man out there. He legit knocked out Masada via a punch during the early portion of their match. It's why the ending was so poor. lolz @ the first three matches starting with the exact same spot.


----------



## Lane

Matt doing a dive onto Fox and Athena was insane.


----------



## Obfuscation

Best part about that match - The start.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Brian Kendrick's King of Flight​*
This ring announcer is TERRIBLE.

Samuray Del Sol vs Paul London - ***
~ Good little opener, Del Sol looked great but London didn't really have as good a showing as he had recently in PWG and ROH. Really liked London biting Del Sol on the top rope towards the end; London showing his age perhaps and that he had to try anything to keep up with the younger guy.

AR Fox vs Nick Jackson - ***1/4
~ Fun stuff. Rick Knox is refereeing but they haven't played that up...yet. Can't help but LOL every time Fox lands on his neck after Chuck Taylor pointed it out on PWG commentary recently. He bumped on his own neck after delivering a dropkick...wtf.

Ricochet vs Amazing Red - ***
~ WTF at Red flipping entirely onto a group of fans! This was slower than I thought it'd be. We got the usual fun Ricochet spots but nothing special.

Matt Jackson vs Rich Swann - ***
~ It was just starting to pick up steam and then we had the bullshit finish. Although it did kinda make me chuckle, and I'm glad we had some sort of nod to the Knox/Young Bucks PWG feud.



Spoiler: Semis and Finals



AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol - ***3/4
~ With a hotter crowd and perhaps a tad more selling, this would have been fantastic. This is pretty much everything you'd expect from a high-flyers tournament, they did some really great innovative stuff, and it was just a lot of fun to watch.

Ricochet vs Rich Swann - ***1/4
~ Good but again I was expecting better from these two. 

~Skipped the students match.

Ricochet vs Samuray Del Sol - ****
~ Now we're cooking. This got off to an awesome start as they went move for move. We got a great OMG moment as SDS somersaults out of a flapjack attempt and nails a hurracanrana. Damn, he's good. Although this was technically a big ol' spotfest, they played up the exhaustion pretty well so they get bonus points for that. Finish was very nice too. 

Also, mega LOLs for the hilariously crappy crown for the winner. :lmao

Overall, it's not a bad show by any means, and both Fox/SDS and the finals are well worth checking out. But I can't help but feel a tad underwhelmed. Matches like Ricochet/Swann underperformed, but I guess that kinda goes with the territory of one night tournaments. Very solid throughout with a couple of standouts, and it's an easy watch at least.


----------



## Obfuscation

Forgot about nabbing that show off of XWT. I still might.

Doesn't take a genius to know which matches I'm feeling ehhhh on though. Can't get away from it on most indie shows these days. (N)


----------



## Platt

Argh spoilers  I'm deleting your post before anyone else see's them. Please keep all King Of Flight results spoilered or in the KOF thread until the DVD has been released.


----------



## Rah

Fuck. I'm such an idiot.

Sorry!


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE 22 lineup announced. Now THIS is the show to look for.

EVOLVE 22
Sunday, June 2nd, 2013
The Orpheum
1915 E. 7th Avenue
Ybor City, FL 33605
8pm EST. Belltime​​Open The Freedom Gate Title Match​Johnny Gargano defends vs. Samuray Del Sol​​Open The United Gate Title Match​The Young Bucks defend vs. EITA & Tomahawk T.T.​​Heavyweight Clash​Jon Davis vs. Brian Cage​​EVOLVE 16 Rematch​AR Fox vs. Lince Dorado​​Newcomers Showcase Six Man Tag Match​The Bravado Brothers & Andrew Everett vs. Dos Ben Dejos & Shane Strickland​​Special Challenge Match #1​Chuck Taylor vs. Caleb Konley​​Special Challenge Match #2​Anthony Nese vs. Tommy Taylor​


----------



## KingCrash

Absolutely loving the two title matches (Tag title could be the best of the tripleshot), six man could be fun & I think Nese vs. Taylor could be a solid match. Only match I don't like out of that card is Taylor/Konley.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Davis/Cage could be a hell of a match. SDS/Gargano should be great. Again, I don't really know who EITA and TT are but even if they are bad this is still a YB match.


----------



## seabs

*Watched ASW9 Night 1. Quick thoughts.

Steen/London was fine. Chuck Taylor is the bottom worst. Made me dislike a Young Bucks match. Incredible. Gargano is useless when he's with Taylor doing his goofy shtick. Can be good when he buckles down into a serious match but this Gargano sucks. Skipped Edwards/Lethal. Gave it 5 minutes. I just can't watch Lethal, plus wrong opponent and bad reviews. ICMG tag was very good, wouldn't go as high as **** though. Chuck Taylor joked about AR Fox being paralysed before the end of the year. It's not funny because it's true. Fox sucks as per. Ricochet is something else. SDS is good but kinda lacks any personality to make me care for him past a guy with some good moves. Fox messed up his part of the finish for Swann. Mong. Strong/Trent was fine, just missing something. FutureShock match was fine while I was doing something else. I skipped it when I stopped doing something else. Cole is legit as hell. O'Reilly is insufferable. Elgin showed personality, turns out his personality sucks though. Callihan/Younger was what it was. I wouldn't call it great but it wasn't terrible like the other 2. Saying it's a deathmatch doesn't excuse some of the shitty stuff. First minute is them trading stuff and then the next 2 minutes are just Drake setting chairs up and making a terrible job of calling spots to Sami. Some of the spots were very good. Drake takes too much punishment but w/e. You can do deathmatches like this and put a strong story to it. I've seen it done. Like I said, this wasn't terrible but spending two minutes setting up spots sucks in any environment. On the plus side they peaked at the finish, didn't come close to overkill. Wasn't terrible and I didn't regret watching it. Can't say that for every match on the card. I enjoyed the Drake Younger match on a PWG show more than the Young Bucks match. Fuck you, Chuck Taylor. Not sure I can put myself through the Lethal, O'Reilly and Younger matches on Night 2. I probably won't. That sucks.*


----------



## duttanized

Prince Devitt is tugging at my heartstrings on Twitter.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

duttanized said:


> Prince Devitt is tugging at my heartstrings on Twitter.


Care to share?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

Not much on that EVOLVE show I care to see, actually. Maybe Gargano vs Del Sol. Dunno the new DG guys vs Bucks. So interest is low via lack of exposure.

I rewatched ASW Night One & I still dug the Bucks vs FIST tag match. WHAT AM I NOT SEEING THAT IS BAD ABOUT CHUCK TAYLOR, GUYS?

Oh and I watched Edwards vs Lethal one more time just to see how it would go on a rewatch. Good lord. I feel like a god damn twat. It was even WORSE. Jay Lethal is dead to me. Except for that match against Jacobs that recently happened. I have to see that for only one specific reason...


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Obfuscation said:


> Not much on that EVOLVE show I care to see, actually. Maybe Gargano vs Del Sol. Dunno the new DG guys vs Bucks. So interest is low via lack of exposure.
> 
> I rewatched ASW Night One & I still dug the Bucks vs FIST tag match. WHAT AM I NOT SEEING THAT IS BAD ABOUT CHUCK TAYLOR, GUYS?
> 
> Oh and I watched Edwards vs Lethal one more time just to see how it would go on a rewatch. Good lord. I feel like a god damn twat. It was even WORSE. Jay Lethal is dead to me. Except for that match against Jacobs that recently happened. I have to see that for only one specific reason...


I thought the same way about Chucky T but watch some of his solo stuff where he isnt working with super workers like Bucks and Gargano you will see his matches are pretty flat. PWG fits his style perfectly but he is lackluster when he has to carry a match. All his best work is tag matches IMO.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

By no means am I trying to deem him as great, but there is a running joke between myself & some others where they think he's the worse thing on two legs. I still don't see it. :hmm:

I've enjoyed a good number of singles matches from him. I can say that much too. More than tags, actually. Those have fallen flatter for me. 2011 & 2012 tag run with Gargano in Chikara had a lot of matches that left a lot to be desired.


----------



## duttanized

Chuck Taylor was key in training Ricochet so he has a special place in my book.



Pappa Bacon said:


> Care to share?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Take a look at his tweets from today.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ricochet.

Bless him and his marvel like ways in the ring.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Obfuscation said:


> By no means am I trying to deem him as great, but there is a running joke between myself & some others where they think he's the worse thing on two legs. I still don't see it. :hmm:
> 
> I've enjoyed a good number of singles matches from him. I can say that much too. More than tags, actually. Those have fallen flatter for me. 2011 & 2012 tag run with Gargano in Chikara had a lot of matches that left a lot to be desired.


Maybe i need to watch more Chikara i love Chucky T but can see some of his fault but by no means do i think he is bad. i wouldn't even mind Brian Taylor and Chuck Taylor every week on my tv. hell Chuck i think would work great in development i just fucking wish their was more then just the broken x division to showcase these fast pace guys and smaller technically sound guys.



duttanized said:


> Chuck Taylor was key in training Ricochet so he has a special place in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> *Take a look at his tweets from today*.


HOLY SHIT those were fucking GOLD. i had been trying to get some guys from work into Prince and jesus those tweets are amazing. he fucking destroys Dutt and rips on TNA haha those are great. he's right though BOSJ > X Division by a fucking mile.


----------



## duttanized

Pappa Bacon said:


> Maybe i need to watch more Chikara i love Chucky T but can see some of his fault but by no means do i think he is bad. i wouldn't even mind Brian Taylor and Chuck Taylor every week on my tv. hell Chuck i think would work great in development i just fucking wish their was more then just the broken x division to showcase these fast pace guys and smaller technically sound guys.
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT those were fucking GOLD. i had been trying to get some guys from work into Prince and jesus those tweets are amazing. he fucking destroys Dutt and rips on TNA haha those are great. he's right though BOSJ > X Division by a fucking mile.


The X-Division is in decent shape right now with Sabin and King. I'd love to see Devitt come to TNA but if Bullet Club came in, it's obvious that Machine Gun and Tonga would be the stars.


----------



## smitlick

Just listed these 2 DVDs if anyones interested

RF Video - Wrestling's Best Unsigned Talents Vol 1 (Rich Swann, Sami Callihan & Ricochet)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171042141465?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Smart Mark Video - Best on the Indies - Sexual Spider Monkey The Pinkie Sanchez Story
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171042142068?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


The Wrestling Unsigned Talents DVD is OK i guess. Much better then the Wrestleholics stuff although I completely slept through the Sami Callihan portion.

The Pinkie Sanchez DVD is OK as well... High points of the 4 hour Shoot are him shitting on DJ Hyde & PWS. Nothing ground breaking in either of these.


*WSU Queen & King of the Ring 2013*



Spoiler: REVIEW!!



1. Jake Crist & Nevaeh vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb
**3/4

2. Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee vs Devon Moore & Mickie Knuckles
**

3. AR Fox & Athena vs Latin Dragon & Ezavel Suena
**1/2

4. MASADA & Christina Von Eerie vs Matt Tremont & Addy Starr
**3/4

5. The Midwest Militia vs Lexxus & Marti Belle
**1/2

6. Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee vs Jake Crist & Nevaeh
***

7. AR Fox & Athena vs Matt Tremont & Addy Starr
**

8. Jessicka Havok vs Sami Callihan
***1/4

9. AR Fox & Athena vs Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee
**1/2




*CZW WrestleCon*

1. Aerial Assault
**3/4

2. Joe Gacy vs Matt Tremont
**

3. The Campaign for a Better Combat Zone vs The Front
**

4. BLK Out vs The Catalyst
**1/2

5. Greg Excellent vs Colt Cabana
**

6. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc
**1/2

7. OI4K vs The Sumerian Death Squad
***1/4

8. Sami Callihan vs Brian Kendrick
**3/4

9. MASADA vs Jun Kasai
***1/2



*Chikara - Just Shadows in the Fog*

1. Mike Quackenbush & Green Ant vs F.I.S.T. vs The Batiri vs Jigsaw & The Shard
***

2. Gran Akuma vs Johnny Gargano
***1/4

3. Archibald Peck vs Obariyon
***

4. Hallowicked vs Sean Waltman
**3/4

5. Fire Ant, assailANT, Dasher Hatfield & Saturyne vs Soldier Ant & The Colony X-Treme Force
***

6. Jakob Hammermeier vs Mr Touchdown
**3/4

7. 3.0 vs The Devastation Corporation
***

8. Eddie Kingston vs Amazing Kong
**3/4​


----------



## Jimix

Does anyone have a link for Danielson & Castagnoli vs Quashenbuck & Jigsaw from Chikara in 2009?


----------



## Groovemachine

I just watched Sami Zayn/El Generico's debut promo on NXT. He kinda came on to Renee. I feel dirty.


----------



## seabs

*The character is odd but the promo was good.*


----------



## Groovemachine

Yeah and at least it seems they aren't totally ignoring his Generico days. Playing him up as an international veteran seems like a good intro to the WWE universe. I wonder if they'll mention his previous matches with Castagnoli when their match airs in a few weeks.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm still hoping he comes off with some sort of suave face gimmick. Call me crazy, but the total opposite of wacky uber babyface Generico would be so surreal, I'd almost welcome it.

So happy he's on TV this quickly I'm just going to enjoy seeing him. No matter what.


----------



## Rickey

Seabs said:


> *The character is odd but the promo was good.*


Seems like he might be a heel in sheep's clothing. Seemed a bit _too nice_ if you know what I mean.


----------



## Obfuscation

^why does this kind of make me giddy? It sounds like a terrible idea on paper b/c Generico IS the definitive babyface.

:hmm:


----------



## Rickey

Yeah he's a great babyface but he just seemed a little too charming in the interview backstage. It made me think he was trying his best to act like a good guy hiding his ulterior motive.


----------



## Obfuscation

He wants Renee, NXT Championship, and to take over the world.

:generico


----------



## Bruce L

Obfuscation said:


> ^why does this kind of make me giddy? It sounds like a terrible idea on paper b/c Generico IS the definitive babyface.
> 
> :hmm:


_El Generico_ may be the definitive babyface, but who knows what darkness may or may not lurk in the mysterious heart of Sami Zayn?


----------



## Rickey

Obfuscation said:


> He wants Renee, NXT Championship, and to take over the world.
> 
> :generico


:lmaoThat Generico face. He might truly be a :angel I'm just a bit skeptical about the nice guy act(which might not be an act).


Bruce L said:


> _El Generico_ may be the definitive babyface, but who knows what darkness may or may not lurk in the mysterious heart of Sami Zayn?


:hmm: Indeed.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde gimmick for Generico & Sami Zayn.

Now that's the angle WWE needs to do asap. :side:


----------



## Rickey

Well, that would definitely be interesting.


----------



## duttanized

Sandow vs Zayn needs to happen.


----------



## Obfuscation

I guess Generico could possibly make that work. I'm happier with who WWE put up as his first opponents, tbhayley. Hawkins & a certain someone else.

I'll be vague on the second to avoid spoilers for anyone.


----------



## DSOHT

Just ordered PWG All Star Weekend 9, both nights :mark:. Already watched it but it was too good to not have it retail. Who needs that pile of trash that was WrestleMania when I you have this :mark:


----------



## Groovemachine

Spoiler: PWG ASW9 Night 2 Review



*PWG ASW9 Night 2​*
Jay Lethal vs Willie Mack - ***
~ They set a nice fast pace from the outset. The Lethal Injection botch really killed the momentum and the 4 elbow drops didn't really sit well with me. Fine for what it was though.

F.I.S.T vs RockNES Monsters - ***1/2
~ Very enjoyable. I still feel like the RockNES Monsters aren't fully comfortable as heels; they certainly haven't been as interesting to watch. Gargano's spear to the outside with Yuma on Goodtime's shoulders was a bit contrived but looked cool. Loved the opening portion with Taylor and Goodtime on the apron, that was funny. Liked the match a lot but not as good as the FIST match from Night 1.

Paul London vs Trent? - ***1/4
OK I absolutely LOVE the 'duel' gloves thing. Usual London insanity and it's awesome. Nice little STJoe from London too. And as for Trent being spiked on his head taking the mushroom stomp...OUCH. Perfectly fine match, perhaps nothing I'll remember in a few months, but it was pretty enjoyable at the time.

Unbreakable Fucking Steen Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns & AR Fox - ****1/4
~ SO. MUCH. FUN. Some incredible stuff here; particularly loved the ICMGs and Fox hitting simultaneous ridiculous dives to the outside. And that finish where they absolutely DESTROYED Fox was beautiful and brought a wry smile to my face. I feel like I can't go any higher with the rating as a few of the spots felt a bit contrived, especially some of the double teams and when Cage/Elgin did their 'picking up two guys at once' shtick which fell a bit flat. But that was a marginal blip on the otherwise consistently awesome contest we got here. Steen totally ruled this.

TJ Perkins vs Samuray Del Sol - ***1/2
~ Great stuff here, total sleeper match of the weekend. As you'd expect, their styles gelled incredibly well, and this was chock full of awesome lucha flips, counters and reversals. TJP totally whiffed a diving kick but still pinned SDS which was a shame, but apart from that it was all very crisp.

Sami Callihan vs Kyle O'Reilly - **3/4
Best part was Excalibur and Steen chatting about tandem bicyles while Kyle and Sami chop the shit out of each other. Some of the stuff on the outside was good but overall this didn't do too much for me. Leg work in the middle portion was nice...and then Kyle promptly forgot about it. O'Reilly's triangle elbows look like shit as well, seriously dude. Loved Sami stomping his head in though.

Young Bucks vs Dojo Bros. - ****1/4
~ Awesome. Same rating as their Mystery Vortex match for me, I probably need to go back and rewatch that one, but they're both as good as each other. Young Bucks are so good at eeking out the win; they can always 'hang' with their opponents, but they never seem to be able to cleanly beat them which makes for fun viewing and asserts them as legit, even if they do have to cheat. Dojo Bros might be my fave tag team right now. ROH needs to put the Wolves to bed and let Roddy and Eddie rule the tag division.

Adam Cole vs Drake Younger - ***1/4
Well, I'm glad to see Younger wrestled safely with regard to his head injury. Made Cole look like a total dick any time he went near his head too. Although I fear it will lead to more of Drake's consistent no-selling, his Super Drake shtick makes for a good character the Reseda fans can get behind. And I like that Cole had to eventually steal the win rather than 'properly' beating him. Pretty good match but I guess somewhat lacklustre for a main event.


----------



## smitlick

Just finished with the Smart Mark Video Best of Matt Tremont DVD..

The interview is OK i guess. It covers his entire career pretty much. Nothing groundbreaking or anything although the tooth picks still being in his head was pretty amusing from the KOTDM a few years ago.

If anyones after it I just listed it on eBay
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171043139559

His IWA East Coast performances are on there and some of my favourite matches of his.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Surprised nobody's mentioned the hilarious moment of Swann saying "who wants to see a dropkick" and Steen throws up a perfect dropkick to his face during the power flippy match. Best part of the entire ASW.


----------



## duttanized

Rich Swann is my dude, hope he achieves as much success as possible.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

smitlick said:


> Just finished with the Smart Mark Video Best of Matt Tremont DVD..
> 
> The interview is OK i guess. It covers his entire career pretty much. Nothing groundbreaking or anything although the tooth picks still being in his head was pretty amusing from the KOTDM a few years ago.
> 
> If anyones after it I just listed it on eBay
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171043139559
> 
> His IWA East Coast performances are on there and some of my favourite matches of his.


I don't know about you but I couldn't help but stare at the thing on his forehead for the entire time of the interview. It just looks so nasty. But yea, it was an OK interview.


----------



## Chismo

bigbuxxx said:


> Surprised nobody's mentioned the hilarious moment of Swann saying "who wants to see a dropkick" and Steen throws up a perfect dropkick to his face during the power flippy match. Best part of the entire ASW.


The entire match is just filled with awesomeness. Like I said, one of the most entertaining matches I've ever seen.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs. Briscoe Brothers (7/19/2003)-*****
-Still love this match, these 4 had excellent chemistry and while not as frantic and balls crazy as the first it I felt it told a better story. Some awesome back and forth between both teams and love the Briscoes working over the knee of Red in addition to doing whatever it took to get the win and also how Red’s injured knee played into the dynamic of the fish. Awesome stuff, other than Styles these guys were less than 5 years pro damn impressive.


----------



## smitlick

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I don't know about you but I couldn't help but stare at the thing on his forehead for the entire time of the interview. It just looks so nasty. But yea, it was an OK interview.


Yeah his blade marks looked awful and whatever that knot looking thing on his head is looks horrible.




Also for anyone interested I've just finished the Kevin Steen Show w/Michael Elgin. I loved it the Cornette story about nicknames was hilarious. If anyone's interested I've listed it on eBay 
http://bit.ly/12G1Cjn

I'd definitely recommend it. Especially for anyone that enjoys the Steen Shoots he did recently.


----------



## Platt

smitlick said:


> Yeah his blade marks looked awful and whatever that knot looking thing on his head is looks horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also for anyone interested I've just finished the Kevin Steen Show w/Michael Elgin. I loved it the Cornette story about nicknames was hilarious. If anyone's interested I've listed it on eBay
> http://bit.ly/12G1Cjn
> 
> I'd definitely recommend it. Especially for anyone that enjoys the Steen Shoots he did recently.


and bought


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> *Ultraviolent Dog Collar Match Confirmed for Tournament of Death XII*
> Monday, May 20, 2013 @ 04:07pm EDT
> 
> Last week the CZW Wired TV cameras caught up with both *Matt Tremont* and *Joe Gacy* following their brutal match at Proving Grounds. During the course of the interviews, Tremont challenged Gacy to an Ultraviolent Dog Collar Match in the first round of Tournament of Death XII. To see the video, click here now. CZW Officials have confirmed that Tremont will face Gacy in the first round of Tournament of Death XII in an Ultraviolent Dog Collar Match. For tickets to the kick off of the Summer of Ultraviolence 2013, visit the CZW Pro Shop now. You can also follow all the action from the comfort of your home by ordering the delayed iPPV at CZWiPPV.com. To discuss all things CZW related, be sure to "Like" CZW on Facebook and/or Follow CZW on Twitter @combatzone #CZW & #TODXII.


Wasn't Tremont supposed to be wrestling Hyde in the first round? Whatever. I've always liked these Bullrope/Strap/Dog Collar matches for some reason so I guess this will be at least a good one.

I guess other opening round matches will be Havoc-Tsukamoto, Vortekz-Lucky and Hyde-Mathis.


----------



## Lane

I was very hesitant about the Kevin Steen Show. So happy I did as it was amazing and I cant wait for more installments.


----------



## Obfuscation

If its short, I don't know if I'll outright despise Tremont vs Gacy. I do love the stip added. I have zero faith in Sloppy Joe so who knows what to expect come TOD.

Probably something bleh. However, I didn't hate their WrestleCon match. I will say that was much more tolerable than I anticipated.


----------



## Lane

Next AAW show has Elgin vs The Shug for the title. Fuck yeah, AAW.


----------



## Corey

The Shug?


----------



## Lane

Shane Hollister.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's a play on "Sugar" Shane Helms, Corey. He's "Sugar" Shane Hollister or affectionately known as "Shug".

I'm down for it. Hollister possibly winning the championship is :mark:


----------



## Corey

Ah, I read it as shrug without the r. Pronounced that way.


----------



## DOPA

*PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 2*

Jay Lethal vs. Willie Mack: *****

Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano vs. The Rockness Monsters: ****1/4*

Paul London vs. Trent?: *****

The Inner City Machine Guns & AR Fox vs. The Unbreakable F'N Steen Machines: *****3/4* (fucking unreal match)

Samuray Del Sol vs. TJ Perkins: ****1/2*

Sami Callihan vs. Kyle O'Reilly: ****3/4*

PWG World Tag Team Championship Title Match:
The Young Bucks© vs. DojoBros: *****1/4* (The Young Bucks do it again!)

PWG World Championship Title Match:
Adam Cole© vs. Drake Younger: ***1/2*

Aside from the weak main event this show was stellar.


----------



## Yeah1993

I'mma watch indy stuff for the best of 2000s thing and will talk in here. I don't think I've ever made a post in here so if Indy DVD Thread means actual DVDs only then I apologise and feel free to lynch me.

Steve Corino v. Cham Pain (OMEGA 12/1/00)
Cham Pain is notable WWF jobber Marty Garner; most famously known for mistaking HHH’s pedigree for a butterfly suplex and breaking his neck on it. Here he is in the main event of the return OMEGA show, and was the last OMEGA champion before the company went down. Pre-match promo (well, actually it was at the start of the show while the match was at the end of it) has Cham Pain saying he doesn’t feel right being called the champion anymore, so he vacates it. Corino comes all heely, and is the ECW champion, so hey have a title v. title match tonight (I guess Pain isn’t really the champion, though). The match was good, but kind of disappointing, and I’m not entirely sure why. I mean I know why it was disappointing – it wasn’t as good as I thought it might be. But why did I think it would be THAT good? I don’t know. They open with some pretty average ‘duck clothesline’ shit and it doesn’t get any interesting until Corino gets control. He grabs a chair, and a few guys chanting ‘ECW’ make him not even use it to hit Pain, but use it to instead sit down and give him a headlock assist. Ain’t seen that before. Pain throws a really cool right hand and is willing to bump. Especially the final table bump. Hooooooly shit. Corino pushes him from the top rope to the outside and he pretty much does a corkscrew senton into it. We get an unconvincing ref bump (he pretty much walked into the airplane spin), a CW Anderson interference and a poor man’s NWA-80s babyface save (I think it was Venom/Joey Abs…or Mike Maverick. I haven’t watched enough OMEGA to know). This was pretty good overall.


Speaking of OMEGA, Matt Hardy’s running them again in a few days, apparently. Main event for the first (or only) show will be Hardy/Helms v. Corino/CW. That could be good.


I went to watch the other 2000 I had lined up but it turns out they’re on Schnieders that haven’t arrived to my house yet. I WANT TO KNOW WHO ORION IS DAMMIT.


American Dragon v. Spanky 
American Dragon v. Reckless Youth
American Dragon v. Low Ki

^All from the ECWA Super Indy tourney on 2/24/01.

Baby Danielson v. Baby Kendrick! Spanky match was fun as hell and I enjoyed it way more than their 2005 match in ROH. Dragon works the arm and Kendrick is a good seller. Couple of counters here were really great – Danielson hitting two great-looking headbutts only for Kendrick to counter the third with a forearm to the face, and Dragon countering a crossbody attempt into a Fujiwara armbar. Adding some STIFF chops doesn’t hurt. This gets a little ‘indy’ at times, Dragon kind of forgets about working the arm and Spanky botches something on the ropes, but otherwise this was a hugely fun ten minutes.

Didn’t care about Dragon/Youth a whole bunch. I really have never seen anything from Reckless Youth that makes me think he was anything special. I care not at all to watch anything from him. I’ve seen him get some heat with a smarky CZW crowd, so that’s something, but that’s pretty much it. He does that stupid ‘ask to get hit’ thing and then falls down and doesn’t get back up anyway. This is why we can’t have nice things, Tom Carter. I stopped caring about this a few minutes in.

Ki match was good shit. Dragon works the leg after Ki sells the most FLIPPY dragon-screw leg whip of all time. Dragon forgetting about his own limb work kind of irked me again, but Ki was a really good seller. He did shockingly well given he had to sell that leg, while using stuff like jumping KARATE kicks and somersault stuff off of the top rope, in between hobbling and collapsing to the floor. He even bent his leg weirdly on the Ki crusher. Throw in more stiff chops and you have a good match.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Dragon's Reign Review:*

The American Wolves vs "Barrister" RD Evans & "God's Gift" QT Marshall: *****

Tommaso Ciampa vs Vinny Marseglia: ****

*Proving Ground:* Matt Taven vs TD Thomas: ****1/4*

Michael Elgin vs ACH: *****1/4* (AWESOME match)

*Grudge Match:* Kevin Steen vs Rhett Titus:* ****

BJ Whitmer vs Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong: *****

*ROH vs SCUM NO DQ Match:* Jimmy Jacobs vs Jay Lethal:* ***3/4*

*ROH Tag Team Titles:* reDRagon vs The Briscoes: ****1/2*


----------



## Obfuscation

Matt is bring back OMEGA? Omg.

btw Yeah have you watched Danielson vs Kendrick from ROH Best of American Super Juniors in 2005? iirc that match is like suuuuuper good.


----------



## Yeah1993

Yeah1993 said:


> Baby Danielson v. Baby Kendrick! Spanky match was fun as hell and I enjoyed it way more than their 2005 match in ROH.


I think that was the match I was talking about here (Best of American Super Juniors rings a bell so yeah, I think it's it). I liked it, but didn't LOVE it. I could always give it another shot.


----------



## Obfuscation

Glossed over that sentence. Yep, that's the match I dropped. Been a long time for me too; been wanting to watch more Danielson in 2005: pre championship reign. vs Kendrick is top of the list with vs Homicide Falls Count Anywhere.


----------



## smitlick

*Fight Club Pro - Fight For Honor*

1. The Hunter Brothers vs Futureshock
***1/2

2. Davey Richards vs Trent Seven
***1/2

3. Trent Seven vs Colt Cabana
***

4. MK McKinnan vs El Generico
***3/4

5. Eddie Edwards vs Trent Seven
****

6. Eddie Edwards vs MK McKinnan
***1/2

7. Davey Richards vs Trent Seven
***1/4

8. American Wolves vs The Briscoe Brothers
N/R - Whole match wasnt on the DVD​
If anyones interested I've listed it on eBay
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171045025932


----------



## Rah

*JoeRulz*!

Did you manage to watch the New Jack/Necro match, yet? If not, you really need to do so. You also need to jump on THIS as quick as you can. Necro Butcher ruling the world. <3


----------



## Obfuscation

Necro Butcher is god.

This jogged my memory that he was going to work an Interspecies Wrestling Show this year. Think it may have happened by now. Ok, I'm getting very excited.


----------



## Concrete

Obfuscation said:


> Necro Butcher is god.
> 
> This jogged my memory that he was going to work an Interspecies Wrestling Show this year. Think it may have happened by now. Ok, I'm getting very excited.


Yeah, Necro wrestled Izzie Deadyet in March. Match was friggin' awesome with the majority of it being Necro killing Izzie. Like its real brutal stuff where there were a few cringe worthy spots. Actually the show as a whole was grand just because of the environment. ISW 3D is certainly worth checking out. Necro's match against Chris Dickinson is also worth a watch.


----------



## Obfuscation

enlightenedone9 said:


> Yeah, Necro wrestled Izzie Deadyet in March. Match was friggin' awesome with the majority of it being Necro killing Izzie. Like its real brutal stuff where there were a few cringe worthy spots. Actually the show as a whole was grand just because of the environment. ISW 3D is certainly worth checking out. Necro's match against Chris Dickinson is also worth a watch.


Thought it was vs Deadyet. Sounds brilliant. Guessing the DVD is out via SmartMarkVideo. I got to look over the card.

Doesn't surprise Necro demolished the zombie. I was hoping that's exactly what would've happened. Necro Butcher - the only man who can kill a zombie a few times over.

------------

List of 2013 Indie to watch:

PWG ASW 9 Night Two
CZW Proving Grounds 2013
ROH TV 5/18 & 5/25
AAW Path of Redemption
AAW Epic
AAW Point of No Return

Will I make a dent in this today? I should. I blame other projects and dicking around with video games for falling a tad behind. The allure of playing wrestling sometimes over takes watching all of the goodness. Cramming nothing but AAW as much as I can today & tonight would be a bunch of fun. I know it would.


----------



## Chismo

Rah said:


> *JoeRulz*!
> 
> Did you manage to watch the New Jack/Necro match, yet? If not, you really need to do so. You also need to jump on THIS as quick as you can. Necro Butcher ruling the world. <3


No. My fucking memory... 













*Proving Grounds 2013*

*(5/11/2013)*


1.	Caleb Konley vs. Shane Hollister vs. Andrew Everett

**1/2


2.	Jessicka Havok vs. Nevaeh

**


3.	*CZW World Tag Team Championship*: BLKOUT (Ruckus & BLK Jeez) © vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)

***1/2


4.	I DON’T KNOW WHAT THE RULES ARE (if there are any): Matt Tremont vs. Joe Gacy

1/2*


5.	Greg Excellent vs. Tracy Smothers

_Two white trash fucks doing whatever the fuck they’re doing, absolutely dreadful. WORST!_

*DUDUDUD*


6.	LADDERS, CHAIRS & CINDERBLOCKS DEATHMATCH (I guess): The Nation of Intoxication (Danny Havoc & Lucky tHURTeen) vs. The Naptown Dragons (Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz)

***1/4


7.	Jake Crist vs. Pepper Parks

1/2*


8.	4-Loco (Alex Colon, Azrieal & Bandido Jr.) vs. AR Fox, Shane Strickland & Tommy Dreamer

***


9.	ANYTHING GOES (I guess): DJ Hyde vs. Sami Callihan

**1/4


10.	*BONUS MATCH*: DJ Hyde vs. Sami Callihan (FCP Project Mayhem 2011)

_This was freakin’ amazing. Fabulous deathmatch, old school slugfest._

*****1/2*


Decent show with three good matches, but the main event was a letdown. And in fact, it was because of Callihan. Yeah… The tag titles match ruled. Oh, and that bonus match was fucking awesome.​


----------



## duttanized

Just got CZW Best of the Best, can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Yeah1993

Is that Necro/Izzy Whoever match online? What show did it come from?


----------



## FITZ

duttanized said:


> Just got CZW Best of the Best, can't wait to watch it!


Cole/Callihan is great. The rest of your enjoyment will be based off your opinion of a certain wrestler.


----------



## Corey

Watching All Star Weekend Night One right now & just finished Edwards/Lethal. OMG, that spot where the two fans whipped Lethal into the ring apron was so unexpected. :lmao So damn funny. Other than that the match was fairly garbage though.


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Watching All Star Weekend Night One right now & just finished Edwards/Lethal. OMG, that spot where the two fans whipped Lethal into the ring apron was so unexpected. :lmao So damn funny. Other than that the match was fairly garbage though.


It was legit one of the greatest things I've ever seen. I feel like someone must have dared Lethal to do that.


----------



## smitlick

JoeRulz said:


> No. My fucking memory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Proving Grounds 2013*
> 
> *(5/11/2013)*
> 
> 
> 1.	Caleb Konley vs. Shane Hollister vs. Andrew Everett
> 
> **1/2
> 
> 
> 2.	Jessicka Havok vs. Nevaeh
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 3.	*CZW World Tag Team Championship*: BLKOUT (Ruckus & BLK Jeez) © vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
> 
> ***1/2
> 
> 
> 4.	I DON’T KNOW WHAT THE RULES ARE (if there are any): Matt Tremont vs. Joe Gacy
> 
> 1/2*
> 
> 
> 5.	Greg Excellent vs. Tracy Smothers
> 
> _Two white trash fucks doing whatever the fuck they’re doing, absolutely dreadful. WORST!_
> 
> *DUDUDUD*
> 
> 
> 6.	LADDERS, CHAIRS & CINDERBLOCKS DEATHMATCH (I guess): The Nation of Intoxication (Danny Havoc & Lucky tHURTeen) vs. The Naptown Dragons (Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz)
> 
> ***1/4
> 
> 
> 7.	Jake Crist vs. Pepper Parks
> 
> 1/2*
> 
> 
> 8.	4-Loco (Alex Colon, Azrieal & Bandido Jr.) vs. AR Fox, Shane Strickland & Tommy Dreamer
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 9.	ANYTHING GOES (I guess): DJ Hyde vs. Sami Callihan
> 
> **1/4
> 
> 
> 10.	*BONUS MATCH*: DJ Hyde vs. Sami Callihan (FCP Project Mayhem 2011)
> 
> _This was freakin’ amazing. Fabulous deathmatch, old school slugfest._
> 
> *****1/2*
> 
> 
> Decent show with three good matches, but the main event was a letdown. And in fact, it was because of Callihan. Yeah… The tag titles match ruled. Oh, and that bonus match was fucking awesome.​


The bonus match is really good and really overlooked. CZW in 2011 over in Europe was really good as a whole


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah1993 said:


> Is that Necro/Izzy Whoever match online? What show did it come from?


idk, I'll keep my eyes peeled if it pops up.

Show: Interspecies Wrestling - 3D: Third Dimension 3/16/13



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Watching All Star Weekend Night One right now & just finished Edwards/Lethal. OMG, that spot where the two fans whipped Lethal into the ring apron was so unexpected. :lmao So damn funny. Other than that the match was fairly garbage though.


Only good part about it.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*CZW Cage of Death 5 Review (12/13/2003)
-Back in the day I used to go to all the old CZW shows whenever I could (I never see myself in the crowd  ) got a nostalgia bug and decided to load this one on a whim. First half is meh but the second half made this show with an absolutely insane main event, I remember seeing this live and still holds up as one of CZW's best matches.*

Jude & Young vs. Dahmer & Kastle vs. Samuels & Hyde-*
Shun vs. GQ vs. Feinberg vs. Wolf-*
DR Scoundrelz vs. Berk & Barr vs. Matthews & Rebel-*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sabian vs. Derek Frazier-**
Trent Acid vs. Jimmy Rave-***+
Alex Shelley vs. B-Boy vs. Chris Hero-****
Joker vs. Chris Ca$h-***
Ruckus vs. Sonjay Dutt-***
Team Ultraviolence vs. The Hi-V-****+


----------



## Tanner1495

*PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night One* 

Kevin Steen vs Paul London ****3/4*

FIST vs Young Bucks *****1/4*

Jay Lethal vs Eddie Edwards *****

AR Fox & Samuray Del Sol vs Inner City Machine Guns *****3/4*

Roderick Strong vs Trent? ****1/4*

Future Shock vs The Unbreakable FN Machines ****1/2*

*Guerrilla Warfare*: Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger ******​
Overall thoughts: God this was an awesome show. Steen/London may end up being opener of the year, FIST/Bucks was really fucking good, Lethal/Edwards wasn't as bad as I was expecting, AR SDS/ICMG is like my #2 MOTY at this point, Strong/Trent was a nice showcase for Trent I thought, FS/Machines felt a tad too long, and the main even was sick. Overall, this was a very good show and I can't wait to watch Night Two.


----------



## Corey

*PWG - All Star Weekend 9: Night One

*Kevin Steen vs. Paul London - *** 3/4

The Young Bucks vs. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano - *** 3/4

Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Lethal - **

AR Fox & Samuray Del Sol vs. Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann) - *** 3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Trent? - ** 1/2

Future Shock vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) - ** 3/4

*#1 Contender's Guerrilla Warfare Match
*Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan - *** 3/4


*Overall: 8.25/10*

- Damn good opener, lot of fun in the beginning and then they started wrasslin and it got even better. Quite surprised by the outcome, but London is looking really good out there (MUCH better than his 2010/2011 indy run) and I hope he sticks around cause he could have some great underdog performances against guys like Elgin, Cage, & Strong. Make it happen!

- Bucks vs. Ronin was wildly fun. First few minutes were a blast and when the FIP segment started with Gargano I got really excited that it would turn into something special, buuuut after he made the hot tag they just kind of abandoned all structure.  Either way it was still a ton of fun and the Bucks pump these sequences out like they're doing them in their sleep or something. Make it look easy every match. Oh and I forgot to mention, Taylor is lookin to be in the best shape of his career right now, cut down on some of that baby fat and got some definition goin. Makes me dislike him a little less. 

- Edwards vs. Lethal started out pretty great with the hammerlock & pin exchanges, but then it just went to all fuck. So much no selling to the point where you could anticipate whatever was happening wasn't gonna mean anything cause it was just gonna lead to a superkick or suplex or something. There is one reason to watch it though, and that's for the HILARIOUS spot where Lethal gets two fans to whip into a prone Edwards, but he just sells it like they whipped him back first into the ring post. So unexpected, had me laughing hard. Lethal in particular here really stunk it up with his incredibly slow pacing in setting up spots or just taking forever to do anything. No reason for this to go damn near 20 minutes either.

- WHAT IN THE ACTUAL FUCK. Ricochet is the most amazing wrestler I've ever seen in all my life, no doubt about it. The man is incredible and he steals the whole damn show with his performance in the tag match. The sequence with Del Sol was batshit nuts and it didn't even look like they were trying. One day though Del Sol is just gonna destroy his ACL if he keeps doing that one leg springboard corkscrew. That looks way too dangerous. The last 4 or 5 minutes of this were just ridiculous, especially that Swann ace crusher counter where he does the handstand and that insane sequence in the corner right before they murder Del Sol with the double superkicks. Chucky T on commentary was grand as well. "I can't fucking do any of that!" :lol

- I won't lie, I fell asleep watching Roderick/Trent last night and started in the middle today. Didn't think it was a bad match, it just seemed completely forgettable and out of place on the card when you have so much other balls to the wall shit goin on around it. Decent showing from Trent I guess but nothing to really make him stick out.

- Future Shock vs. Fuckin Machines was hit or miss for me. There was several things I liked, like Elgin forcing Cole to suck his dick (not literal people), the 60 second switch off suplex to Cole, & then the very last sequence where Elgin kicks out of the Canadian Destroyer & they just MURDER O'Reilly with power moves. Then there was the rest, which just felt really long, paced oddly, and had some sloppy exchanges. No need for this to go over 20 minutes really and it was hard for me to believe Elgin & O'reilly are standing there having forearm exchanges and Elgin isn't just running over this guy.

- What in the HELL did I just witness in this Guerrilla Warfare match? Drake Younger clearly is not human. What mortal man is gonna take THAT many huge bumps, have the top of his head sliced open, be thrown into thumbtacks repeatedly, have his face stapled multiple times, SALT thrown in his wounds(literally!) and not only win the match, but live to tell about it!? That was all just crazy, but a couple smaller things I really liked were Sami's kick to the back of the knee when Drake was on the turnbuckle (I love that so much when he does it) & Drake's counter to the stretch muffler by throwing THUMB TACKS in Sami's eyes. That was cool as shit. Really the only problem I had with this & the reason I wouldn't say it's MOTYC material was that the finish felt really rushed. After all the shit Drake was put through I really would've liked to see a big flurry to put Sami away, not just one move. Small complaint though, great match to end a great show with just a couple oddball matches.​


----------



## SpookshowTony

I found Mad Man Pondo vs John Zandig 200 Lighttubes Death Match from Big Japan Wrestling (took forever to find out what the hell BJW stood for) if anyone is interested in human mayhem.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiFKo_t3jzE


*Random thought*
It didn't hit me until yesterday that the Backyard Wrestling games were my first foray into Indy wrestling, though there was more emphasis on untrained twenty-somethings legit trying to kill each other.

Sorry for the double post.

Mad Man Pondo vs Zandig 200 Lighttubes Death Match (2001) *1/2 (being generous)

It was my first Death Match and...eh. The match was extremely slow. It's probably the guys involved, but I was expecting wall-to-wall mayhem. Aside from cringing at the lighttube hits and an awesome spot where Pondo crashes through a tube setup, meh.


----------



## Chismo

Watch this one, please.


----------



## SpookshowTony

JoeRulz said:


> Watch this one, please.



Watching has now commenced.


----------



## Lane

Watch TOD 11 if you want wall to wall madness. Whole show is awesome. Heres a music video of the show.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLMyVHzMwec


----------



## SpookshowTony

Lane said:


> Watch TOD 11 if you want wall to wall madness. Whole show is awesome. Heres a music video of the show.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLMyVHzMwec


Music video? Eh, I'll check it out. Thanks (Y).


Takashi Sasaki vs Yuko Miyamoto Construction Site Death Match (2007)

This absolutely blew the previous Death Match away. I assume this was the blow off to an intense feud. The ending was fucking suspenseful. I don't really know what else to say except I'm throwing the full *****. :mark:


----------



## Mattyb2266

I second TOD 11. Awesome show.


----------



## SpookshowTony

That video was interesting. 

Radomly searched for CHIKARA matches and I'm going with The Colony vs The Young Bucks at High Noon 2011.


----------



## SpookshowTony

Again, I apologize for the double post.

The Young Bucks vs The Colony High Noon (2011) ****

I :mark: HARD throughout that match despite being the first time I've seen these teams in action. Soldier Ant had me in stitches. I think I'm going on a CHIKARA binge for a while


----------



## Corey

Wait, that was your first Young Bucks match? Oh man, you're in for a treat. 

*** 3/4 for that match, thought it was MOTN on the show but I'm in the minority cause many a folks LOVED Kingston vs. QUACKENBUSH.


----------



## SpookshowTony

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Wait, that was your first Young Bucks match? Oh man, you're in for a treat.
> 
> *** 3/4 for that match, thought it was MOTN on the show but I'm in the minority cause many a folks LOVED Kingston vs. Steen.




Yeah, my first YB match. There's more gems?


Hmm, might check that one out after I finish Generico/Jigsaw.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

SpookshowTony said:


> Yeah, my first YB match. There's more gems?
> 
> 
> Hmm, might check that one out after I finish Generico/Jigsaw.


So many great matches, hell PWG alone. Threemendus III from 2012. Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers vs. Future Shock ladder match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Corey

SpookshowTony said:


> Yeah, my first YB match. There's more gems?
> 
> 
> Hmm, might check that one out after I finish Generico/Jigsaw.


The Bucks are probably the best tag team in the world, no joke. Some of my personal favorites:

vs. CIMA & Susuma Yokosuka (DGUSA Open The Historic Gate)
vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH Best in the World 2011 & PWG Steen Wolf)
vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (ROH on HDNet Episode 35)

If you follow(ed) TNA they were known as Generation Me a few years back. Had soem fun matches with the Motor City Machine Guns.

Still quite a few talked about ones from PWG I've yet to see as well.

EDIT: OH and if you liked the Colony, here's a couple more good ones from them:

The Colony, Mike Quackenbush, & Jigsaw vs. Icarus, Gran Akuma, Amasis, & Hallowicked (DGUSA Open The Historic Gate)
The Colony vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw (Chikara Creatures from the Tar Swamp)


----------



## THECHAMPION

PWG is hard to find on Youtube but almost any PWG Young Buck matches are worth your while.

PWG should put out a Best of for the Bucks like they did Generico.


----------



## SpookshowTony

Pappa Bacon said:


> So many great matches, hell PWG alone. Threemendus III from 2012. Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers vs. Future Shock ladder match.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Jack Evans 187 said:


> The Bucks are probably the best tag team in the world, no joke. Some of my personal favorites:
> 
> vs. CIMA & Susuma Yokosuka (DGUSA Open The Historic Gate)
> vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH Best in the World 2011 & PWG Steen Wolf)
> vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (ROH on HDNet Episode 35)
> 
> If you follow(ed) TNA they were known as Generation Me a few years back. Had soem fun matches with the Motor City Machine Guns.
> 
> Still quite a few talked about ones from PWG I've yet to see as well.




Can't find Steen/Kingston. Oh well.

Yay, more Young Bucks goodness!


Edit - @Jack Evans
Thanks.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Wait, that was your first Young Bucks match? Oh man, you're in for a treat.
> 
> *** 3/4 for that match, thought it was MOTN on the show but I'm in the minority cause many a folks LOVED Kingston vs. Steen.


You mean Kingston/Quack?

As for the Bucks... Just watch Bucks/SSB from Death To All But Metal and you'll become a fan.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Another personal fav if you can find it from PWG is Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa from DDT 2011. PWG is hard you should see if anyone has any xwt invites thats how i get all my stuff.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Corey

EmbassyForever said:


> You mean Kingston/Quack?
> 
> As for the Bucks... Just watch Bucks/SSB from Death To All But Metal and you'll become a fan.


SHIT. Yeah good call. Kingston vs. Quackenbush, Spookshow.


----------



## Obfuscation

Colony vs FIST damn near was magic 99% of the time. Fire Ant, Solider, Ant, & Green Ant have all had rocking or fun matches with Eddie Kingston over the years too. Best being vs Fire, imo. That one was so good.

Oh and def check out Fire/Soldier vs Daisuke Harada & Atsushi Kotoge from Chikara Klunk In Love. Match is BOSS. :mark:

I could name some more off here. King of Trios + Colony = win, for example.

All of ^ is from Chikara, btw Tony.


----------



## SpookshowTony

Looks like I'm getting some dvds in the near future.

Looked at that XWT thing. I don't trust it.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

^ all these Chikara posts makes me think i need to start watching more.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Corey




----------



## Obfuscation

SpookshowTony said:


> Looks like I'm getting some dvds in the near future.
> 
> Looked at that XWT thing. I don't trust it.


Nah it's very legit. My computer is clean as can be and I pirate off of it all day, every day.



Pappa Bacon said:


> ^ all these Chikara posts makes me think i need to start watching more.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


IMO. 

Easy to watch, quality wrestling, intricate storylines, etc. It's always a good time while viewing.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

SpookshowTony said:


> Looks like I'm getting some dvds in the near future.
> 
> Looked at that XWT thing. I don't trust it.


Its fucking gold i have so much i havent even watched almost 1 tb full. Every PWG event 2003 to this last all star weekend. So much from every org but Gabes lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpookshowTony

Thanks for the recs everyone.

@Jack Evans
Sounds great. Shame my money always has to go elsewhere whenever I want to buy something.


Edit - @Pappa Bacon (lol)

Eh, my mind is telling me no and my heart...is also telling me no. Signing in first before I know what the hell I'm dealing with is a no-no.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, don't think XWT is going to help you watch DGUSA or EVOLVE. You'll find ZERO on there.

Friggin Gabe. I want to watch your promotion, you putz. Don't you love the anger we have for him wanting to save money? If he promoted better, we wouldn't care.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

SpookshowTony said:


> Thanks for the recs everyone.
> 
> @Jack Evans
> Sounds great. Shame my money always has to go elsewhere whenever I want to buy something.
> 
> 
> Edit - @Pappa Bacon (lol)
> 
> Eh, my mind is telling me no and my heart...is also telling me no. Signing in first before I know what the hell I'm dealing with is a no-no.


I understand that. Its a pretty sweet site just have to keep your ratio up. I didnt fill out any personal info when i did it but its really the only place to get PWG stuff outside of buying the dvd's. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Corey

Doesn't help that DGUSA/EVOLVE shows take about a year and a half to be released on dvd, plus the only time I'd ever buy them is during the Black Friday sale. Any other time you'll be fucked over with like $7 shipping and a $20 dvd.


----------



## SpookshowTony

I'll just stick with CHIKARA for now. No biggie.

El Generico vs Jigsaw High Noon (pre-show) ***1/2

Watching Kingston/Hallowicked Falls Count Anywhere.


----------



## Corey

Green Ant vs. Tursas from High Noon is a lot of fun as well. Good big man vs. little man match.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

SpookshowTony said:


> Yeah, my first YB match. There's more gems?
> 
> 
> Hmm, might check that one out after I finish Generico/Jigsaw.


Young Bucks are the greatest tag team in the world. Just find a random match it's probably awesome.

Bucks/Super Smash Bros @ Death to All But Metal is probably my favorite match ever.


----------



## SpookshowTony

Eddie Kingston vs Hallowicked Falls Count Anywhere Chapter 11 2007) **1/2

The match had an off flow. I didn't feel anything cohesive between the two. Didn't help that the crowd was quiet for a majority of the match and the commentators were grating.

Apologies again for the double post.

Los Ice Creams vs The Throwbacks Cibernetico Increible (2009) ***1/2

The match wasn't particularly good in-ring wise, however the antics of Los Ice Creams (and kind of Sugar Dunkerton) were killing me.


----------



## Platt

You could always use the edit button :side: saves me having to merge them.


----------



## Chismo

SpookshowTony said:


> Takashi Sasaki vs Yuko Miyamoto Construction Site Death Match (2007)
> 
> This absolutely blew the previous Death Match away. I assume this was the blow off to an intense feud. The ending was fucking suspenseful. I don't really know what else to say except I'm throwing the full *****. :mark:


Fuckin A, man! :mark: Amazing match indeed.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tony if you can find Chris Hero vs Shane Storm from 2006 - The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance than watch it asap. It's quite stellar.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*EVOLVE 20 - May 30th - Orlando, FL - 7:30pm EST. Belltime
Live To VOD iPPV With May 31st Premiere At WWNLive.com - Tickets & Info At DGUSA.tv
-Witness The First Ever EVOLVE Title Defense!!!*

EVOLVE Title Match
AR Fox defends vs. Nick Jackson of The Young Bucks

Champion vs. Champion Non-Title Attraction
Freedom Gate Johnny Gargano vs. United Gate Champion Matt Jackson of The Young Bucks

Dragon Gate Showcase Match
EITA vs. Tomahawk T.T.

Special Challenge Match #1
Samuray Del Sol vs. Anthony Nese

Special Challenge Match #2
Chuck Taylor vs. Brian Cage

FRAY! 
(starts with two competitors, another enters every 2 minutes, eliminations can take place anytime by
pinfall, submission or DQ until one competitor is left)
Andrew Everett, Caleb Konley, Jon Davis, Lince Dorado, Shane Strickland, Tommy Taylor

Comedy Attraction
The Bravado Brothers vs. Sugar Dunkerton & Maxwell Chicago
______________ 

*EVOLVE 21 - June 1st - Jacksonville, FL - 8:00pm EST. Belltime
Live iPPV At WWNLive.com - Tickets & Info At DGUSA.tv
-It's USA vs. The World Live On Saturday Night!!!*

USA vs. Japan #1
AR Fox vs. EITA

USA vs. Japan #2
Johnny Gargano vs. Tomahawk T.T.

USA vs. Mexico
Shane Strickland vs. Samuray Del Sol

USA vs. Europe
Caleb Konley vs. Tommy Taylor

Bonus Tag Team Main Event
The Young Bucks vs. Anthony Nese & Brian Cage

Special Challenge Match
Jon Davis vs. Chuck Taylor

Special Attraction Match
Lince Dorado vs. Jonny Vandal

Tag Team Attraction
The Bravado Brothers vs. Andrew Everett & Derek Ryze
________________ 

*EVOLVE 22 - June 2nd - Ybor City, FL - 8:00pm EST. Belltime
Live iPPV at WWNLive.com - Tickets & Info At DGUSA.tv
-See Two DGUSA Title Matches In The Traditional Sunday Night PPV Timeslot!!!*

Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
Johnny Gargano defends vs. Samuray Del Sol

Open The United Gate Title Match
The Young Bucks defend vs. EITA & Tomahawk T.T.

Heavyweight Clash
Jon Davis vs. Brian Cage

EVOLVE 16 Rematch - 1 Year Later
AR Fox vs. Lince Dorado

Newcomers Showcase Six Man Tag Match
The Bravado Brothers & Andrew Everett vs. Dos Ben Dejos & Shane Strickland

Special Challenge Match #1
Chuck Taylor vs. Caleb Konley

Special Challenge Match #2
Anthony Nese vs. Tommy Taylor
______________

*Overall a nice solid round of cards that even out nicely as far as what I want to see on each show; I'd probably wager that Sunday is the strongest looking with two title matches. Shame that E20 won't be on live iPPV so I'll be purchasing VOD on that show when it releases.

Also:

Gabe Sapolsky's thoughts on Ricochet and his progression (pic included):
https://www.facebook.com/BookItGabe/posts/453845108033054

Caleb Konley promo:





And don't forget to check out WWNLive's Roku Channel preview:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUpQR7ge59c


----------



## EmbassyForever

Looks like a fun triple-shot but I wish one of them had a Shingo/Gargano or Tozawa/Shingo match.

Good promo from Konley, he's a good wrestler so hopefully now he'll get the chance to hang with guys like Davis, SDS, etc


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer Volume 51*

1. Melanie Cruise vs Santana
*1/2

2. Cherry Bomb vs Davina Rose
**1/2

3. Tomoka Nakagawa vs Veda Scott
**

4. Made In Sin vs Regeneration X
**3/4

5. Rhia O'Reilly vs KC Spinelli
**1/2

6. Ryo Mizunami vs LuFisto
***

7. Miss Natural vs Cheerleader Melissa
**1/2

8. Portia Perez vs Ayako Hamada
***

9. Mercedes Martinez vs Courtney Rush
***

10. Nicole Matthews vs Yumi Ohka
***1/4

11. Athena vs Kana
***1/2

12. Kellie Skater vs Hiroyo Matsumoto vs MsChif vs Saraya Knight
***3/4

And yet again if anyones after it I've listed in on eBay
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171046226764
​


----------



## Platt

I need to stop buying DVDs and just wait for you to sell them I'd save myself a fortune lol.


----------



## smitlick

Lol the biggest issue would be how slow I am at watching them but for international buyers I think I'm a pretty good option fot DVDs because of how much some of the sites charge on postage these days.


----------



## sXeMope

I bought the Pinkie Sanchez BOTI from you a few days ago. Pretty good deal considering that it's bought and being shipped for cheaper than SMV is charging.

I'm considering buying the Best Of Chikara 2010, 2011, and 2012 sets from SMV. Not too much of a fan of Chikara though so I'm not sure. The reviews in the Star Rating thread of 2011 look like a really good set though.

Watched Tremont's shoot last night. Seems like a pretty cool guy. Really inspiring to see one of those stories where he was a fan from day 1 and now he's headlining shows. Although throughout the interview, I couldn't help but think he looks like a fat GG Allin. Not sure if I'll ever even watch the matches because he's incredibly hit and miss for me.

Word going around is that TJ Perkins was Suicide last night on TNA. Anyone know if this is a one time thing or if he's signed?


----------



## Corey

I don't think he's signed but he'll be playing the role for a little while at least. Impact last night and next week plus the PPv next Sunday at the minimum. We'll see if he wins the belt or not.


----------



## Lane

Just a current world champion enjoying AIW tonight.
http://instagram.com/p/Zt4lwqJwkS/#


----------



## RKing85

highspots has a summer sale on right now.


----------



## smitlick

I'm pretty sure Dolph goes to AIW all the time


----------



## Corey

So I don't quite know why but I decided to go on a huge 2013 ROH binge today to see if I could care about anything they were doing. For the most part it was an awful decision.

One of the few matches I was able to watch from bell to bell was Steen vs. Jay from SCOH7. The importance of it just felt way too forced to me with the overbooking of the ROH stars and SCUM and DEFINITELY by the way the announcers were acting. Nigel in particular was difficult to bare, it was pretty ridiculous. I liked Steen's armwork and the majority of Jay's selling, but I didn't really care for much else. ** 3/4

I _tried _watching a couple more of the highly praised matches from this year but it didn't go well. Attempted Davey vs. Kyle from Defy or Deny 2. Once I saw they had done an apron spot 3 minutes in and there were already doing multiple strike exchange standoffs not even 10 minutes into the match, I turned it off. I got halfway through the Elimination main event from the show, then they had this awful sequence between Edwards & Elgin where they just ran back and forth from corner to corner hitting clotheslines and no selling, so I definitely turned that off. Attempted The Briscoes vs. reDragon or whatever the fuck they're called from the 11th Anniversary Show but that bored the hell out of me. Steen vs. Lethal was nothing but moves.

The one match I DID enjoy was Cole vs. Jacobs from the Hunt For Gold. First 10 minutes or so did feel a little deliberately slow (when did they change the time limit rule?) but the back half was really good. lots of cool counters and sequences and the commentary was FANTASTIC from Corino. So funny. *** 1/2

Also watched two of their TV matches. Michael Elgin vs. Karl Anderson started off good with Anderson attacking the leg but then it just kinda went to hell as Elgin didn't sell it at all and they went into full on indy mode trading moves and strikes down the stretch that I didn't enjoy at all. Roderick Strong vs. Taiji Ishimori on the other hand was fantastic. Check my post in the MOTYC thread for that.


----------



## Obfuscation

Another Highspots sale. Omg time to go a looking.

EDIT ~ You should have avoided Davey vs KO & the horrid Elimination match, Corey. The latter being arguably the worst match I've seen this year. Probably only a three way from CZW has it beat.

:hb @ liking Jacobs vs Cole. Great match.


----------



## Corey

Yeah idk what the fuck I was thinking in trying to give Davey/Kyle a shot. Lunacy. Do you have Cole/Jacobs as ROH's MOTY right now? Basically asking if I should try and branch out to watch anything else, although there's about a 2% chance I'll enjoy any of their Tag Title matches this year. 

Caught most of Eddie vs. Ishimori as well, didn't have the structure or story the Roddy match did but it was still fun. Just a bunch of cool moves.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah it's my MOTY so far. 

ROH matches I've thought were fun/good this year:

_Events/PPVs:_

Cole vs Jacobs - Hunt For Gold *(***3/4)*

Matt Hardy vs BJ Whitmer - Defy or Deny II *(***1/4)*

Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong vs Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin - Defy or Deny II *(***)*

Roderick Strong vs ACH - Honor vs Evil *(***1/4)*

Roderick Strong vs Karl Anderson - Supercard of Honor VII *(***1/4)*

ROH vs S.C.U.M. - Supercard of Honor VII *(***)*

Adam Cole vs Matt Hardy vs Matt Taven - Supercard of Honor *(***)*

Kevin Steen vs Jay Briscoe - Supercard of Honor *(***1/4)*

Eddie Edwards vs Taiji Ishimori - Border Wars 2013 *(***1/4)*

Davey Richards vs Paul London - Border Wars 2013 *(***1/4)*

Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole - Border Wars *(***1/2)*

-------------

_TV:_

Roderick Strong vs Grizzly Redwood - 2/2/13 *(**1/2)*

Kevin Steen vs Grizzly Redwood - 3/2/13 *(**1/2)*

Eddie Edwards vs Rhett Titus - 3/9/13 *(***)*

Matt Hardy vs Adam Cole - 3/23/13 *(***)*

ReDragon vs Forever Hooligans - 4/6/13 *(***)*

Jay Briscoe & Adam Cole vs Matt Hardy & Rhino - 4/27/13 *(**1/2)*

Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole - 5/18/13* (**3/4)*

Roderick Strong vs Taiji Ishimori - 5/25/13 *(***1/2)*


----------



## Corey

Yep, looks like I've seen all I needed to then.  You should REALLY get on All Star Weekend Night 2, Cody. Halfway through right now and it may just already be the most fun I've ever had with any wrestling show... ever.

Oh, and you're gonna delightfully enjoy the finish to the 6-man. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

Probably Sunday. Tomorrow seems like its Cena vs Dolph Ladder, Last three matches on Dontaku 2013, & then the rest of Chikara's Battle Not With Monsters.

I'm lukewarm going in as Night One's middle section was so miss. What an usual show. Three matches I loved & then four I can do without ever seeing again.


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> I'm pretty sure Dolph goes to AIW all the time


Even Dolph has to stare in awe at the train-wreck that is Veda Scott wrestling.


*AIW - Gauntlet For The Gold 8*


*Winner Gets Absolution Title Shot, Loser is #1 in Gauntlet*
ACH vs. Davey Vega vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Marion Fontaine vs. Colin Delaney vs. Matt Cross - **1/2

*Winner Gets in Gauntlet For The Gold*
Angelus Layne vs. Addy Starr - **

The Batiri (Obariyon & Kodama) vs. The Jollyville Fuck-its (T-Money & Russ Myers) - **1/4

Ethan Page vs. Josh Prohibition - **3/4

*AIW Tag Team Titles*
Hope & Change (Veda Scott & Gregory Iron) vs. Old School Express (Jock Samson & Marion Fontaine) - *1/4

Matt Tremont vs. Chris Dickinson - ***

#NIXON (Rickey Shane Page & Bobby Beverly) vs. Johnny Gargano & Josh Alexander - **3/4

*AIW Absolute Title*
Eric Ryan vs. Davey Vega - **1/2

*Winner Gets Absolute Title Shot at Absolution VIII*
Gauntlet for the Gold - **1/2

Average to below average show with the #NIXON angle cooling off and the Absolution VIII challenger almost blatantly telegraphed by the time the Gauntlet was ready to begin. Dickinson & Tremont was a slugfest for a highpoint while Hope & Change’s horrid tag title run was the usual disappointment.​


----------



## Obfuscation

I hate her being so attractive. It makes her one of my favorites even though she is rather lousy in the ring.

I'm left conflicted.


----------



## Lane

smitlick said:


> I'm pretty sure Dolph goes to AIW all the time


He does but I think this is the first time hes been sitting in the crowd.


----------



## smitlick

*AIW Absolution VII*

1. Arik Cannon vs. Davey Vega vs. Drake Younger vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Ethan Page vs. Facade
***1/4

*2. Bare Knuckle Brawl (Special Referee: Archibald Peck)*
Colin Delaney vs. Marion Fontaine
N/R

*3. AIW Tag Team Title Three Way Match*
Youthanazia vs. Aeroform vs. The Batiri 
***

4. ACH vs. Adam Cole
***1/4

5. Irish Airborne vs. The Briscoes 
***

*6. AIW Absolute Title Four Way Elimination Match*
Eric Ryan vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Shiima Xion vs. Tim Donst
***1/2

Skipped the rest of the show and it was sorta disappointing but still fun nonetheless.​


----------



## Obfuscation

Found out ACH vs Davey from AAW Epic 2013 goes 30 minutes. Oof. Don't know if I should even bother and move onto the show following atm.

Hollister vs Jacobs was pretty good. I wished it would have played off the story that was brought to light with Jacobs being busted, Hollister dominating, it all signifying a changing of the guard/out with the old; in with the new type deal. Which was really good. Then it kind of just kept going. Shenanigans happened at the end and it was over. Didn't care much for that, but at least it was still a pretty good match. Could have been stronger with the direction it took.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Obfuscation said:


> Found out ACH vs Davey from AAW Epic 2013 goes 30 minutes. Oof. Don't know if I should even bother and move onto the show following atm.
> 
> Hollister vs Jacobs was pretty good. I wished it would have played off the story that was brought to light with Jacobs being busted, Hollister dominating, it all signifying a changing of the guard/out with the old; in with the new type deal. Which was really good. Then it kind of just kept going. Shenanigans happened at the end and it was over. Didn't care much for that, but at least it was still a pretty good match. Could have been stronger with the direction it took.


It was good but the last minutes dragged and I lost attention. At least the match had HEEL DAVEY which is always great.


----------



## Obfuscation

Davey vs Callihan earlier in AAW was fine & I liked the match vs London. I'm very lukewarm on having to see the guy for 30 minutes though - to the point of where I don't know if I can stand it. I'll see if I'm in the mood later.


----------



## seabs

smitlick said:


> *AIW Absolution VII*
> 
> 1. Arik Cannon vs. Davey Vega vs. Drake Younger vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Ethan Page vs. Facade
> ***1/4
> 
> *2. Bare Knuckle Brawl (Special Referee: Archibald Peck)*
> Colin Delaney vs. Marion Fontaine
> N/R
> 
> *3. AIW Tag Team Title Three Way Match*
> Youthanazia vs. Aeroform vs. The Batiri
> ***
> 
> 4. ACH vs. Adam Cole
> ***1/4
> 
> 5. Irish Airborne vs. The Briscoes
> ***
> 
> *6. AIW Absolute Title Four Way Elimination Match*
> Eric Ryan vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Shiima Xion vs. Tim Donst
> ***1/2
> 
> Skipped the rest of the show and it was sorta disappointing but still fun nonetheless.​


*Is this online yet? I need to see ACH/Cole even it's just good. It'll be 2014 before I do but all the same.*


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *Is this online yet? I need to see ACH/Cole even it's just good. It'll be 2014 before I do but all the same.*


I bought the mp4 from smart mark video. PM me if you want and I'll let ya borrow my account to download it. The shows 3 GB though.


----------



## SpookshowTony

Platt said:


> You could always use the edit button :side: saves me having to merge them.


Late

Ah, well...hmm.



JoeRulz said:


> Fuckin A, man! :mark: Amazing match indeed.


So glad you recommended it. :mark:



Obfuscation said:


> Tony if you can find Chris Hero vs Shane Storm from 2006 - The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance than watch it asap. It's quite stellar.


No dice. :hayley2


I left off watching Sugar Dunkington vs The Shard. MOAR CHIKARA! (did I do that "MOAR" right?)


----------



## sXeMope

Apparently ACH has a SMV BOTI in the works. He tweeted about doing an interview with them.

Also, from what I'm reading on Twitter, JLIT is amazing.


----------



## sharkboy22

Jack Evans 187 said:


> So I don't quite know why but I decided to go on a huge 2013 ROH binge today to see if I could care about anything they were doing. For the most part it was an awful decision.
> 
> One of the few matches I was able to watch from bell to bell was Steen vs. Jay from SCOH7. The importance of it just felt way too forced to me with the overbooking of the ROH stars and SCUM and DEFINITELY by the way the announcers were acting. Nigel in particular was difficult to bare, it was pretty ridiculous. I liked Steen's armwork and the majority of Jay's selling, but I didn't really care for much else. ** 3/4
> 
> I _tried _watching a couple more of the highly praised matches from this year but it didn't go well. Attempted Davey vs. Kyle from Defy or Deny 2. Once I saw they had done an apron spot 3 minutes in and there were already doing multiple strike exchange standoffs not even 10 minutes into the match, I turned it off. I got halfway through the Elimination main event from the show, then they had this awful sequence between Edwards & Elgin where they just ran back and forth from corner to corner hitting clotheslines and no selling, so I definitely turned that off. Attempted The Briscoes vs. reDragon or whatever the fuck they're called from the 11th Anniversary Show but that bored the hell out of me. Steen vs. Lethal was nothing but moves.


I've given up on ROH. To me ROH's over the top, every match needs to have a apron spot and back and forth strikes and running the ropes challenges is nothing new. I don't get why all of a sudden people ahve started complaining about ROH for its style of wrestling when quite frankly, it's just the indy style on the whole. Apart from bad wrestling, I've mainly given up on ROH because of their bad characters. I think ROH needs to pull their head out their ass and try to deliver a more entertaining product rather than one that tries to make pro wrestling look legit. The irony of it all, the hard hitting no selling style makes it look like anything but legit.

The thing is though, this style of wrestling has its fanbase. Heck, it has a large fanbase. If it didn't, it wouldn't be so damn popular. I just don't get why some people tend to act as if ROH is the only company that's guilty of it. I've learned to accept that exchange of strikes, and running back and forth off the ropes, and head dropping on the apron 3 minutes in and of course the no selling is just the style. It's the style that represents indy wrestling. 

I've pretty much given up on independent wrestling. I don't think the style would ever appeal to me. The only reason I check out some shows is just to get a little variety in. I've regretted downloading so many indy shows. Right now I'm watching CZW Proving Grounds. The entire show is just bad match after bad match. Or at least in my opinion. After this, I'm gonna check out WSU Q&KOTR. I don't expect much going into these shows, although there's always the odd match or two that takes me by surprise. ASW had some really damn good surprises. But for the most part, I've given up on the indies in terms of looking for psychology in the matches. The performers don't give a damn about as all they seem to care about is getting their moves in and clearly the fans could care less about seeing long term selling and what not. If they did, they would have been booing the matches but all the things you complained about in those ROH matches, they all receive a "This is awesome!" or "This is Wrestling chant!"

Anyway, I had no intentions on coming in here and shitting on anything. I just managed to come across this post and it's nice to see that they're are some members who have the same taste in pro wrestling as I do. Anyway, as I have mentioned, I'm watching Proving Grounds right now. I got Callihan/Hyde ready to go. Tomorrow, I'll definitely check out WSU. Callihan/Havok has my interest.


----------



## Obfuscation

Didn't you think ill of Danielson vs Strong from Vendetta too? That didn't have an apron spot in it. Don't let current ROH sway your thoughts on how the company once was.


----------



## Rah

> I don't get why all of a sudden people ahve started complaining about ROH for its style of wrestling when quite frankly, it's just the indy style on the whole





> But for the most part, I've given up on the indies in terms of looking for psychology in the matches. The performers don't give a damn about as all they seem to care about is getting their moves in and clearly the fans could care less about seeing long term selling and what not. If they did, they would have been booing the matches but all the things you complained about in those ROH matches


You're either confused or you're not watching Indy wrestling.


----------



## duttanized

Obfuscation said:


> Didn't you think ill of Danielson vs Strong from Vendetta too? That didn't have an apron spot in it. Don't let current ROH sway your thoughts on how the company once was.


Someone thought ill of a Roderick Strong match? BLASPHEMY. The guy is awesome!


----------



## Corey

duttanized said:


> Someone thought ill of a Roderick Strong match? BLASPHEMY. The guy is awesome!


Hahaha. I love this response!

But seriously sharkboy, this type of ROH really didn't come into effect until Davye & Eddie started main eventing against each other. When I saw the shitstain that is Final Battle 2011, that's when I gave up. Do yourself a favor and check out ROH from 2002 through the first half of 2011 and I guarantee you'll like what you see. They had smart wrestling and GREAT characters up and down the card. If you waste your time with the current shit, yeah you're gonna hate it.

Also, don't go into an indy show thinking it's all gonna be the same. You've gotta pick and choose your wrestlers. For instance, All Star Weekend has been rather great until I hit a Sami Callihan vs. Kyle O'Reilly match that was absolutely fucking terrible and guilty of almost all the things you mentioned, mainly a stupid ass strikefest minute into the match. Since I know the type of wrestling you're interested in, you just need to STAY AWAY from Davey Richards, Kyle O'Reilly, and unfortunately most of the time Eddie Edwards & Michael Elgin.


----------



## Groovemachine

Yeah I think lots of the 'classic' ROH matches that spring to mind are great examples of psychology. Danielson/Kenta has the fantastic shoulder work on Danielson's legit injured arm. Danielson/Nigel employed solid psychology in almost all of their encounters; I still have the Unified match as my fave. The Joe/Punk series have plenty of callbacks and one-upmanship that tell a fantastic story over the course of the trilogy. You really can't go wrong when it comes to the all-time great Ring of Honor matches.


----------



## geraldinhio

Sharkboy just out of interest who's some of your favorite wrestlers or matches? I never hear you talk good about, well anything really. It's like you watch modern day Indie wrestling to criticize it's obvious flaws that everybody on the board is already aware of. 

But I second watching some old school ROH. I can tell you're looking for matches with more "psychology". I second Groovemachine's match suggestions and anything from Danielson's reign is perfect for a start vs Kenta, Nigel, Rave, Shelly, AJ and Roderick. I think I might rewatch the Rave match if I can find a link, can't remember much but remember LOVING it. Get on Danielson's matches with Shima too.


----------



## Obfuscation

Omg the Danielson vs Morishima matches, yes. That'll make anyone an ROH fan right off the bat. Top notch work & storytelling aplenty. Even if their blowoff match was probably their weakest, it still was one wildly fun spectacle. In other words these guys did no wrong. More along the lines of near perfection after each match.


----------



## geraldinhio

I gave the Manhattan Mayhem match the full five, it was a brutal hard hitting war than was hard to watch at times knowing of Danielson's injury. I have he MM mayhem match as the full shebang, the GBH VI at around ****1/2+ and Final Battle match at ****1/4 as the strongest matches of the feud.

I'm in a Danielson mood today. Gonna watch the GBH match after the Rave match. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

You HAVE to watch the Man Up match today and give it some love. That's always been my pick for favorite in their series. Taking a real effect off of their Manhattan Mayhem II match in Danielson's detached cornea only to add it to the rematch was tremendous. It gave it so much heat. So much more depth than they were already playing with the first time around. Gold.

Wished I had Glory By Honor VI Night Two. Only got Night One at my house and that event sucks. (N)


----------



## geraldinhio

Is that the match where Shima goes after the eye after the ref stops it? Remember liking it but not as much as he three I mentioned. That being said its been years since I seen any of their matches except the MM match.

Ya night one sucked a lot. Danielson/Aries is the only match I remember having over ****, the main event was a nice spectacle I suppose but the card had a lot of crap on it and one of the worst Nigel defenses against someone not named Ruckus.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yep. Chicago fans wanted Morishima to die after doing that. Such an awesome atmosphere to go along with the match.

I'd take Nigel vs Hero over the crappy NOAH main event on that event any day of the week. Nigel working hurt actually produced one of the better matches on that show. It was more of the booking decision to have Hero's SOTF shot gone in a flash in that fashion. I know Hero vs Nigel would continue, but the whole booking process was weird. Match told a good story - again by more legit circumstances. 

Danielson vs Aries was good. Probably one of, if not their weakest matches however. It felt more like a "best of" highlighted version of what made all their past battles excellent condensed into a 17 minute span. They're so good that their weakest ends up being MOTN. The Scramble match was fun & the post match war was honestly the highlight of the night for me. I got a kick out of Faction Warfare.


----------



## Groovemachine

Might rewatch some of the Nigel/Hero matches. I remember really liking the Pure Rules match they had at DBD5 Night 1, especially when the lights went out (for a Project 161 message) and then when they came back on, Hero desperately argues with the ref that Nigel used all his ropebreaks during the blackout haha. Glorious. Their cage match at Breakout was pretty awesome too. Hmmm yes I think I may give one of them a watch this afternoon.


----------



## Corey

I always remember being kinda disappointed with the Nigel/Hero matches, although I can only remember two & neither of which is the pure rules match. Cage match was good I believe but I remember nothing from it (Johnny Fairplay?) and I think the only other meeting I've seen from them was... Supercard of Honor 2?


----------



## Obfuscation

Supercard of Honor II was the match with Fairplay in it. Then what followed was the Pure Rules match iirc. Too lazy to look it up. Their cage is ok. Its a low end "good" match, but for how long it went, it really was the same sequences over and over until it finally reached the point of progressing for the finish.

Hero dominates, Nigel is selling well, domination continues + multiple escape attempts by Hero, Nigel comes back - Tower of London on the chair spot which ruled, Sweet and Sour banned, they return, and shenanigans happen causing Nigel to retain.

Bobby Dempsey left with bruises.


----------



## Corey

Poor Bobby Dempsey, that guy went through hell... I miss Sweet n Sour. 

Side note, two matches to go for ASW Night 2. Such a fun show, REALLY looking forward to the Tag Title match & I'm still optimistic about the main event despite seeing low ratings. Do I still need to put my review in spoiler tags or are we safe now? Still won't be until tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Obfuscation

As long as you don't spoil any results, you'll get no gripes from me. Of course, I'm only one lad who often posts here. It seems as if most have viewed Night One to know the set up for Night Two. _(btw you kind of spoiled it already by mentioning a match on Night Two you disliked..._)


----------



## Dark Church

Kevin Steen vs El Generico
La Revancha - Showdown In The Sun Night 1 
2012
***

Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards
Border Wars 2012
***1/2

One thing I didn't like about Steen/Richards was that Davey had a pre existing rib injury and Steen didn't work on it much at all. I still enjoyed the match but felt something was missing.


----------



## sharkboy22

I haven't seen much of "classic ROH" but I did enjoy the Punk/Joe trilogy and Joe/Briscoe cage match is fucking beast. I've seen a couple of their 2002 shows but nothing really stands out,atm, that I can recall.

There are some matches I didn't like though. Firstly, I'm not a fan of Punk/Aries. Punk just popping up after Aries hit him with the Pepsi Plunge...meh. Also, Aries constantly no selling and one minute he was working Punk's neck, then it was the back. I don't care for the match at all as most die hard ROH fans do.

I've seen Danielson/Strong Vendetta. For the most part I liked it. There were some stupid moments coming down to the end. I can't recall it properly but there was just this unnecessary powerbomb spot. I wish i could remember it well but I can't atm. I just found it over kill. Still enjoyed the match as a whole though. But, there are some things that just define 'indy' that there's no escaping. No matter how much selling and story telling you put into a match, it just wouldn't be an indy match if it didn't have some sort of suplex into a powerbomb into a half boston crab. You know? I mean, I can't be the only who has noticed this. For the most part, I've grown to accept it so it doesn't bother me as much. 

But yeah, the current ROH style is really off putting. I mean, trading fucking superkicks? But the thing is, I think it's unfair to put all the blame solely on ROH or any one particular wrestler. Trading big boots and trading super kicks has no replaced trading elbows and strikes and is now a common spot in any indie match. I can stomach the boots to the face, but the superkicks, really? Another growing trend si to slap the leg every time you kick someone. Sami loves to do it. And I love Sami. Sami's awesome and deserves every damn bit of praise he gets. But still, his work at times doesn't sit well with me and the slapping the leg thing is one of them. It takes away from the bigger moments if you ask me. If from the get go, every time you do a kick, you slap the leg then 15, 20, 30 minutes in when it's time to do a real game changing kick, the slap has long lost it's appeal. What's the difference between the 'smacking' kick 1 minute in and the 'smacking' kick 15 minutes in? I don't. They both look and sounded same. You get what I'm saying? If you just do some regular kicks throughout, the guy's selling fine. Then he puts some heat on you, then out of nowhere, smack! It means more. 

I've lost my train of thought at this point. But yeah, trying to get back to my original point, ROH may have had its gems way back when but, imo, there were still some Davey-like moments. It's just that the matches didn't involve Davey. But yeah, for the most part, I agree that Edwards and Richards fucking damn near killed this company. I can't remember what event it was (maybe it was BITW) but that match was just the epitome of...I don't know....bullshit or something. The match sucked.


----------



## seabs

*Nigel/Hero Pure rules match from DBD RULES.*


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> As long as you don't spoil any results, you'll get no gripes from me. Of course, I'm only one lad who often posts here. It seems as if most have viewed Night One to know the set up for Night Two. _(btw you kind of spoiled it already by mentioning a match on Night Two you disliked..._)


Ah fuck, yeah good call. Hopefully by now everyone's seen Night 2 (there's like 10-15 reviews for it anyway) but I'll make sure and read through my review to make sure no results are actually spoiled. (Y)



Dark Church said:


> Kevin Steen vs El Generico
> La Revancha - Showdown In The Sun Night 1
> 2012
> ***


Their weakest big time encounter imo (not seen the ROH ladder match), although I rated it higher than you. Have you seen their other major matches? Final Battle 2010, BOLA 2011, Steen Wolf? Cause those are all much much better.

---------

*Seabs* you're the mod, tell me, should I spoiler the Night 2 review?


----------



## geraldinhio

Wait, Haley are you still unspoiled for Night 2?  How in God's name did ya manage that? Can't recall a Hero/Nigel pure rules match at all, sounds great though. What was the last pure rules match? Daniels/Davey is the last I recall, I doubt that has been the last one though. Great match too that.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

If you think Sami is bad don't watch Roderick Strong then, he makes it so hilariously obvious I don't think he cares. Enjoy'em both though.


----------



## geraldinhio

I'd take a Roderick match any day of the week over a Sami match. Doubt many would agree with that.


----------



## Corey

I actually think Daniels/Davey was the last Pure rules match that has occurred (it's probably one of the best too honestly). I love me some Roddy and have really grown on Sami, but both are guilty of some shitty looking sequences at time. Still probably two of my favorites left on the indies... for now.


----------



## Obfuscation

geraldinhio said:


> Wait, Haley are you still unspoiled for Night 2?  How in God's name did ya manage that? Can't recall a Hero/Nigel pure rules match at all, sounds great though. What was the last pure rules match? Daniels/Davey is the last I recall, I doubt that has been the last one though. Great match too that.


Avoiding everything that remotely looked close to talking about PWG. Haven't gone to their website or looked in the thread hyping up the next event. Been incredibly lucky so far.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Didn't Davey and Daniels have Pure Rules match? Manhattan Mayhem I think.


----------



## geraldinhio

Disregarding the Unified match , that probably is the best. That I can think of at the moment. Not a pure match , but was when Claudio first debuted and had a very fun series with Shelly before feuding with Nigel. Anyone else else have a soft spot for their series? I'm feeling very nostalgic today. 






Sami has grown on me somewhat too recently. Against the right opponent, in the right role he can be very good. Love watching him as a FIP taking a hell of a beating. His "coked up" mannerisms can still be very annoying though. Reminds me of Eugene sometimes with his dribbling. I think he'll go the same route of Ambrose and benefit from the WWE toned down style and turn into a pretty fantastic worker. He has all the tools anyway.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, Sami is def my favorite on the indies today. For about however long he remains there that is. Another one gone, and it's always my favorites.

I'll still have Jimmy Jacobs, Adam Cole, Shane Hollister, & the Chikara gang to root for.


----------



## Corey

Matt_Yoda said:


> Didn't Davey and Daniels have Pure Rules match? Manhattan Mayhem I think.


:agree:

Great match, funny botch.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Manhattan Mayhem 4 and yeah the botch was awesome.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Jack Evans 187 said:


> :agree:
> 
> Great match, funny botch.


Oh yeah the botched Shooting Star Press; Davey was PISSED.


----------



## Obfuscation

I HAVE to see this botch. And the match. If its actually pretty great from Davey then I can't miss it. Those rarely happen.


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> I HAVE to see this botch. And the match. If its actually pretty great from Davey then I can't miss it. Those rarely happen.


Should still be on your ROH 2011 to watch list, along with Edwards/Hero, Edwards/Strong x2, Roddy/Jay, Edwards/Daniels 2/3 Falls, & Claudio/Daniels. Aaaaaand if you can find it the 6-man from World's Greatest. One of its biggest advocates.

Yeah I just spouted off that list for no reason really. I love wrestling.


----------



## Obfuscation

I have Roddy vs Jay downloaded. I know Eddie vs Hero is on dailymotion. _(asshole stream that night didn't want to work or else I'd already have watched it.)_ I'd have to scope out the rest of the gems to see if they're online. Who's in the six man tag?

WRESTLING :mark:


----------



## geraldinhio

Don't forget this. One of the best from HD net. 






I took a brief break from wrestling and the last I've seen of Hero he was still pretty out of Shape and struggling to get over the Young Knockout Kid gimmick, I was luke warm on Hero and then I seen this. :mark:

Edit~ WRESTLING, YES :mark:


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> I have Roddy vs Jay downloaded. I know Eddie vs Hero is on dailymotion. _(asshole stream that night didn't want to work or else I'd already have watched it.)_ I'd have to scope out the rest of the gems to see if they're online. Who's in the six man tag?
> 
> WRESTLING :mark:


WGTT & Davey vs. Roddy & KOW

-----------------

That Hero/KENTA match is great, yes. Just don't bother with Hero's match against Omega. Annoyed the piss out of me. HDNet has a lot of lesser talked gems in general tbh.


----------



## geraldinhio

Think we went through the HD net gems before. Black vs Danielson, Danielson vs Roderick, the fun tables match between Steenerico vs Wolves, Strong/Kenta and Danielson (Sounds so badass as a team) vs Hero/Wolves and a really good babyface Young Bucks vs The Wolves. Some many great gems, just a few that come to mind. The Wolves were on fire in 2009.


----------



## Dark Church

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Their weakest big time encounter imo (not seen the ROH ladder match), although I rated it higher than you. Have you seen their other major matches? Final Battle 2010, BOLA 2011, Steen Wolf? Cause those are all much much better.


I have seen Final Battle 2010 and loved it ****1/2. I haven't seen the other two yet though.


----------



## duttanized

Anybody else here a fan of the AJ/Rave feud?


----------



## bigbuxxx

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Should still be on your ROH 2011 to watch list, along with Edwards/Hero, Edwards/Strong x2, Roddy/Jay, Edwards/Daniels 2/3 Falls, & Claudio/Daniels. Aaaaaand if you can find it the 6-man from World's Greatest. One of its biggest advocates.
> 
> Yeah I just spouted off that list for no reason really. I love wrestling.


Also from Manhattan Mayhem IV that is an absolutely great match is The Kings of Wrestling vs LAX. ****+


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Was watching some old PWG watched 2011 BOLA night 2, was that the last match for both Claudio and Hero? I don't remember if they had any more. If so KOW vs Bucks is a hell if a way to go but if so man i feel like these guys didn't get a proper goodbye. I did live Claudio doing the spinaroonie though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> WGTT & Davey vs. Roddy & KOW


The face team sounds horrid :lol

Wolves 2009 wasn't anything I remember caring about. I know all the reviews on here creamed for their matches but I'm not sure I loved any of them. Never saw the Tag Title Classic match though. With that being universally praised I'm sure that is worth the watch. The rest so far haven't been too special. Ladder War II was one of the worst "big matches" in ROH history.


----------



## Tanner1495

Pappa Bacon said:


> Was watching some old PWG watched 2011 BOLA night 2, was that the last match for both Claudio and Hero? I don't remember if they had any more. If so KOW vs Bucks is a hell if a way to go but if so man i feel like these guys didn't get a proper goodbye. I did live Claudio doing the spinaroonie though.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It was Claudio's last appearance in PWG, but Hero had another match in December vs Willie Mack and a match in January for ROH vs Elgin

Also just to add, BOLA in 2011 only had one night lol


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Tanner1495 said:


> It was Claudio's last appearance in PWG, but Hero had another match in December vs Willie Mack and a match in January for ROH vs Elgin
> 
> Also just to add, BOLA in 2011 only had one night lol


Ah it was split into two files lol. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Corey

bigbuxxx said:


> Also from Manhattan Mayhem IV that is an absolutely great match is The Kings of Wrestling vs LAX. ****+


Didn't like that one _quite _as much (*** 3/4), but yeah fun stuff. I prefer the Pure Rules match & main event to it, but the whole show is pretty damn good with Edwards/Daniels & especially that opener. Just get this whole show if you haven't seen it, Cody. It's worth the dough.



Obfuscation said:


> The face team sounds horrid :lol
> 
> Wolves 2009 wasn't anything I remember caring about. I know all the reviews on here creamed for their matches but I'm not sure I loved any of them. Never saw the Tag Title Classic match though. With that being universally praised I'm sure that is worth the watch. The rest so far haven't been too special. Ladder War II was one of the worst "big matches" in ROH history.


Face team sounds horrid if it was assembled now but this was long before we all started hating Haas & Benjamin & while Davey was on the hunt for the title so his matches were actually pretty bearable. Plus it's a tag match so many of the flaws for each guy was hidden. ****+ for me, it's like 35 minutes though I think.

Wolves in '09 had GREAT stuff all across HDNet with the Young Bucks, Steenerico, & Danielson/Insert partner so that's enough for me to say I enjoyed em.

----------------

On a side note, I'm pretty pissed right now. I had a long written out review of ASW9N2 typed up as I went through each match, and fucking Firefox crashes for no apparent reason. Review gone. Don't even know if I wanna put that much effort into it now...


----------



## Platt

So I've decided to do a little PWG project and watch from the beginning through to 2009 which is where I started watching regularly. Popped in the debut show last night and good god was that an awful show it felt more like $5 wrestling than PWG. Hopefully things improve in the next few shows.


----------



## Lane

Just finished Jacobs vs Young from AAW Point of no Return and I know its just May and all but...can we go ahead and give Jimmy wrestler of the year?


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Didn't like that one _quite _as much (*** 3/4), but yeah fun stuff. I prefer the Pure Rules match & main event to it, but the whole show is pretty damn good with Edwards/Daniels & especially that opener. Just get this whole show if you haven't seen it, Cody. It's worth the dough.
> 
> 
> Face team sounds horrid if it was assembled now but this was long before we all started hating Haas & Benjamin & while Davey was on the hunt for the title so his matches were actually pretty bearable. Plus it's a tag match so many of the flaws for each guy was hidden. ****+ for me, it's like 35 minutes though I think.
> 
> Wolves in '09 had GREAT stuff all across HDNet with the Young Bucks, Steenerico, & Danielson/Insert partner so that's enough for me to say I enjoyed em.


Worth owning, eh? Well in accordance to my brother's collection and mine I got all three Manhattan Mayhem's here. Might as well try and add the final to the collection.

I never got into WGTT in ROH so I'm bleh on the whole idea. I'll put that one in the maybe pile. I'm disinterested on it so its best I don't force myself to watch it. I'll be bored till no end if I do that.

Their matches were so off putting to me. I may like Edwards, yet while he's with Davey he become shitty and I just don't enjoy the work. It's the reverse O'Reilly effect while he's with Cole in Future Shock. There really isn't much from Davey _(or The Briscoes which I'll add for more ROH lore and appraisal)_ that I've ever been a big fan of or remotely liked. Davey has had a few matches with Generico and I haven't liked any of them. To me, that's like the death bell on thinking I should care. When I'm bored during Generico matches, something is wrong.



Lane said:


> Just finished Jacobs vs Young from AAW Point of no Return and I know its just May and all but...can we go ahead and give Jimmy wrestler of the year?


Can't wait to see it. Hope its better than the match vs Hollister from Epic. Which I thought was good, unfortunately not AS good as I wanted.


----------



## duttanized

I guess no one here was a fan of the AJ/Rave feud then?


----------



## Obfuscation

It was ok. Matches weren't too special. Rave vs Punk was MUCH better. Only thing I liked was Rave becoming established off of Styles.

------------

Well Davey vs ACH was sufficiently terrible. Should have skipped it. Meh. It's done with.


----------



## seabs

Platt said:


> So I've decided to do a little PWG project and watch from the beginning through to 2009 which is where I started watching regularly. Popped in the debut show last night and good god was that an awful show it felt more like $5 wrestling than PWG. Hopefully things improve in the next few shows.


*Early PWG isn't the easiest watch. Crowds can be really bad and it's a pretty big culture shock if you're used to 09 onwards Reseda crowds. There's some great matches before the peak years though.*


----------



## sXeMope

SMV is having their typical 25% off $60+ sale today. ROH is also having a 20% off sale that ends today. Not sure if I should just buy everything in my SMV cart because it's a sale and I'll save, or if I should narrow it down and wait on some things.


----------



## KingCrash

Platt said:


> So I've decided to do a little PWG project and watch from the beginning through to 2009 which is where I started watching regularly. Popped in the debut show last night and good god was that an awful show it felt more like $5 wrestling than PWG. Hopefully things improve in the next few shows.


2003 is so bad I tend to forget it ever existed. Like Seabs said early PWG is rough (especially in the Sweatbox) and started the trend of thrown-together matches because people no showed/got injured/got drunk the night before. 05/06 is where I started to get into PWG real-time and it gets better, but nothing like the explosion from 08 on.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ah yes, early PWG. If some think the company has a light hearted approach towards presentation now, ha. They haven't seen the older shows. Not the best, but I never hated a lot. Some of the sweatbox shows were hard to finish. Something about that venue zapped the strength to watch in one sitting pardon some few matches.

Platt just wait until you have to stomach all of the shitty Super Dragon & Davey Richards tag team championship matches that ALWAYS went way too long unless vs Cape Fear. The match vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans is the most overrated crapfest PWG ever produced. Don't get me started on the match vs Kings of Wrestling from Card Subject to Change II. Jesus christ...


----------



## Groovemachine

Obfuscation said:


> Platt just wait until you have to stomach all of the shitty Super Dragon & Davey Richards tag team championship matches that ALWAYS went way too long unless vs Cape Fear. The match vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans is the most overrated crapfest PWG ever produced. Don't get me started on the match vs Kings of Wrestling from Card Subject to Change II. Jesus christ...


Oh God I'm so glad you brought up the CSTC II match. I remember it being really pimped out to me, and I was pretty hyped for it considering the guys in it (and where they were in their careers at the time) but man...it was soooooo sloooooooow and boring. Finish mercifully came after about 2 days...whatever it was, it was far too long. Their worst title defence, from what I've seen at least. Bah.


----------



## Obfuscation

Groovemachine said:


> Oh God I'm so glad you brought up the CSTC II match. I remember it being really pimped out to me, and I was pretty hyped for it considering the guys in it (and where they were in their careers at the time) but man...it was soooooo sloooooooow and boring. Finish mercifully came after about 2 days...whatever it was, it was far too long. Their worst title defence, from what I've seen at least. Bah.


Oh yeah it's the worst match ever. Not only in just PWG. I can't stand it. CSTC II was one of the shows I got in my first ever order too. Thankfully it didn't scare me away. :|

------------

Three Wrestling is Fun! shows & one AIW event are on XWT. Thinking of giving them all a shot. AIW has been pimped in this thread a time or two - looking forward to seeing the hoopla. Guys like The Batiri & Tim Donst working there and being successful puts a smile on my face. Always like to see the Chikara guys branch out.


----------



## Platt

Second show has been a lot better but I think that's probably due to them bringing in some better talents for the title tournament, so I'm prepared for the quality to drop again after this double shot. 2 shows down 94 to go :O


----------



## Obfuscation

Did you humor yourself once you found out that the opener to the second show was the match with the infamous "Super Dragon fan"?

Match went 19 minutes and the guy wouldn't shut up for the first 5. Putz.


----------



## Platt

I'm ashamed to admit I did mark out a bit when I realised it was him :$


----------



## Obfuscation

Not knowing that as you watched had to be worth viewing alone.

So good. Super Dragon was more annoyed than anyone. I miss that guy.


----------



## FITZ

I saw that Super Dragon match before I saw the guy featured on Botchamania. It was fucking hilarious. One of the best things about the show from what I remember. 



Platt said:


> So I've decided to do a little PWG project and watch from the beginning through to 2009 which is where I started watching regularly. Popped in the debut show last night and good god was that an awful show it felt more like $5 wrestling than PWG. Hopefully things improve in the next few shows.


There's a reason I was willing to part with all of those DVDs.

The worst part about some of the shows is that the cards look good. Tango and Cash, on paper, looks like it should be the greatest tournament ever. But it's not good. 



Platt said:


> Second show has been a lot better but I think that's probably due to them bringing in some better talents for the title tournament, so I'm prepared for the quality to drop again after this double shot. 2 shows down 94 to go :O


That has a Mustache Ride from the top rope to the floor right?


----------



## Obfuscation

Did Joey bust that out in the tournament? I only remember it vs Super Dragon in the first ever Guerrilla Warfare match at An Inch Longer Than Average.


----------



## Platt

The completest in me is still glad I bought them even if they do suck. Still not found Pimpin In High Places though 

Mustache Ride was top to the ring not the floor.


----------



## Groovemachine

Obfuscation said:


> I only remember it vs Super Dragon in the first ever Guerrilla Warfare match at An Inch Longer Than Average.


I honestly mean this, that was one of the most cringe-inducing bumps I've ever seen. It was the dull thud more than anything. *shudders* Horrifying.


----------



## Obfuscation

No kidding. They hit the hardwood floor and you wondered if they could even continue the match. 

Then you saw what ended it. Those two were lunatics for taking those bumps.


----------



## Corey

I'm gonna direct this question towards Cody, but anyone can chime in if they like.

I wanna branch out some of my indy wrestling viewing, should I buy some AAW from this year? Knowing how much I despise the curent product of ROH, is it along the same style or do you think I'd be able to enjoy it? Looking at Point of No Return 2013 & Epic 2013 but I'm a little worried due to seeing Richards vs. Elgin & some other guys I'm a little nervous about.

If anyone knows of any actual working links to any shows from this year; AAW, AIW, 2CW, etc. please send them my way. Everything I come across is dead now or it takes 17 hours to download (i.e. AIW Damn It Feels Good To Be a Gangsta right now). Not sure if I wanna fork over the money for some of these shows...


----------



## EmbassyForever

DO NOT watch AIW. It's a chore to watch them. The match could be solid but the shitty venue and the always-dead crowd making their shows unwatchable.


----------



## sXeMope

AIW is solid. Very good roster, and they seem to have a good grasp on what people like to see. I've watched Hell On Earth 8, and I'm in the process of watching JLIT 2012, and I've really enjoyed them thus far. The venue is kind of shitty, and personally the ring canvas seems more like a tarp which irritates me, but it's still a solid company. The 2013 JLIT sounds amazing from what I've read.

I'd also recommend Prime if you're just looking to expand. They're on TV but they post their TV show on their YT page (PrimeWrestlingTV). Also based in Ohio so they use a few of the same guys that AIW use. (Gargano, Cross, RSP, Eric Ryan, Marion Fontaine, Facade, Beverly and a few others). Not to mention, Krimson is the champ there currently and he's one of my personal favorites.


----------



## seabs

*If you're not crazy about current ROH then I'd try and download a show or two first before you buy. I'm not up to date on 2013 AAW but 2011-2012 is largely similar in terms of having similar flaws. You generally get at least one match on each AAW show that is worth watching though so there's that. *


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone seen wXw's 16 Carat Gold 2013? Considering buying it but I've never really seen anything of wXw outside of deathmatches so I'm wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## EmbassyForever

sXeMope said:


> Anyone seen wXw's 16 Carat Gold 2013? Considering buying it but I've never really seen anything of wXw outside of deathmatches so I'm wondering if it's worth it.


Haha I'm still stuck in 2012 Night 2. Anyway what's the lineup? IIRC Kingston and Elgin appeared? not sure.


----------



## sXeMope

EmbassyForever said:


> Haha I'm still stuck in 2012 Night 2. Anyway what's the lineup? IIRC Kingston and Elgin appeared? not sure.


Notable names include Masada, ZSJ, Ricochet, Chuck Taylor, Kingston, and a few others. My thing about this tournament is that it consists of guys I've seen, and like (Names listed), and guys I've never heard of. It's been added and removed from my SMV cart multiple times today. The names I do know look to be in decent matches, but I'm not confident to buy based purely on that.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'm gonna direct this question towards Cody, but anyone can chime in if they like.
> 
> I wanna branch out some of my indy wrestling viewing, should I buy some AAW from this year? Knowing how much I despise the curent product of ROH, is it along the same style or do you think I'd be able to enjoy it? Looking at Point of No Return 2013 & Epic 2013 but I'm a little worried due to seeing Richards vs. Elgin & some other guys I'm a little nervous about.
> 
> If anyone knows of any actual working links to any shows from this year; AAW, AIW, 2CW, etc. please send them my way. Everything I come across is dead now or it takes 17 hours to download (i.e. AIW Damn It Feels Good To Be a Gangsta right now). Not sure if I wanna fork over the money for some of these shows...


From this year? Eh...it hasn't had a whole lot to say in the mega quality department. Their advantage is their shows are easy to watch and zip on by. I enjoy the format AAW produces their shows too. Its only too bad their shows lately haven't panned out the best. Like ACH vs Samuray Del Sol should have been a heck of a match for example. Instead it was pretty bad & very disappointing.

I'd skip watching Epic. It's not a good show at all. Watch one of the other AAW shows from this year and see how you feel about the company. It's worth at least one viewing. Like I said; it is a fun promotion.

Hearing the AIW link takes forever is lame. I'll give it a shot later.


----------



## Corey

I'd love to watch a show from either company this year... if I could find a link that worked. AIW show was downloading for about 2 hours then it couldn't be saved because the file was corrupted or wasn't found or some shit so I gave up. Never been able to find a working link for any AAW show this year. Guess I'll just wait it out and see what I can watch for free before spending money. Thanks fellas. (Y)


----------



## T-Mack

sXeMope said:


> Anyone seen wXw's 16 Carat Gold 2013? Considering buying it but I've never really seen anything of wXw outside of deathmatches so I'm wondering if it's worth it.


I actually just finished watching Night 3 of this today and saw your post while lurking, so I figured I'd comment on it.

Long-story short: I wasn't crazy about the shows by any means.

I've had a very love/hate relationship with wXw since 2004 when they first started gaining a name stateside. They've had a bunch of really, really great match but a ton of matches that either looked great and didn't deliver on paper or shows (like this tournament) that focus primarily on their local guys. That's not necessarily a bad thing from a promotional standpoint, but outside of Zack Sabre, Tommy End, Big Van Walter (*sometimes*) and maybe a couple of others, most of them aren't that good.

For this year's tournament, most of the guys you listed don't do anything memorable. MASADA and Kingston both have really medicore performances on all the shows with a couple of weirdly booked matches. As for Ricochet and Taylor,


Spoiler: match



they wrestle Super Crazy and Ricky Marvin on Night 3 in a match that got some hype from live reports, but I thought it really underdelivered. Crazy looked like shit all weekend, I thought. He was really out-of-shape and had some awkward moments. He does a crazy moonsault off the balcony in that tag but it's like 2-minutes into the match and from there it's just a bunch of moves and saves with no real rhyme or reason. The moves aren't spectacular enough to make me not care about structure like some matches can. I wasn't a fan. The crowd loved it though.



The crowd can be hit or miss. They're so into everything that sometimes they can really elevate a match but other times they can detract from it with their sing-song chants that I've seen make the wrestlers lose focus and interact more wth the crowd but it leads to matches falling off the rails. These are examples of the "great on paper, not in reality" matches I mentioned earlier.

With all that being said, I really, really liked the finals.


Spoiler: Finals



It's Zack Sabre vs. Tommy End and they have a bunch of really neat exchanges and the crowd digs it. To make sitting through 8 hours worth of shows, it needed more time to reach truly unbelievable status, but it was still a blast. Definitely not a Top 25 match for me this year so far, heck, maybe not even Top 50, but definitely worth a watch, especially if you like those guys.



I wouldn't recommend it. If you want to check out wXw, previous years 16 Carats are way better. If you just grabbed Night 3 though, you're not really missing much from the previous 2 nights (except for a fun but short End/Ricochet match and a good Sabre/Moss match on Night 1) and you get a good finals and a spoiler-tagged match above that you may or may not like. If you're a Karsten Beck fan though, he's on all 3 nights. I will never, EVER get the appeal of that dude.


----------



## Corey

*PWG - All Star Weekend 9: Night Two

*


Spoiler: Review (no match results are spoiled, just thoughts and opinions)



Jay Lethal vs. Willie Mack - *** 1/4

Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano vs. The RockNES Monsters - ***

Paul London vs. Trent? - ***

The Unbreakable F'N Steen Machines (Kevin Steen, Brian Cage, & Michael Elgin) vs. AR Fox, Ricochet, & Rich Swann - ****

TJ Perkins vs. Samuray Del Sol - *** 3/4

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Sami Callihan - * 1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Championship
*The Young Bucks (c) vs. Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong) - ****

*PWG World Championship
*Adam Cole (c) vs. Drake Younger - ** 1/2


So I had a much more thought out, longer review typed up and ready to go but Firefox crashed for no reason and I lost all of it. PISSED. So I'm half assing this one. If anyone wants me to go into more detail, just ask. Lethal/Mack was a lot of fun to my surprise. Much better than the Roddy match from the day before. MILLIONS OF DOLLAZ, MILLIONS OF DOLLAZ! :lol Ronin vs. RockNES & London vs. Trent were both very fun as well, but both went a little too long imo. Don't think I wanna see Trent brought back, I'm not sure he's fitting into the environment too well. Johnny Yuma is fucking terrible. Please book Gargano in singles matches asap. Cole vs. Gargano needs to happen.

I'll post more thoughts on the 6 man & Tag Title matches in the MOTYC thread. Both are incredibly fun and have markout moments for myself. 

Perkins/Del Sol was a total sleeper and pretty damn great. So crisp in every transition and I saw things in there I'd never seen done before. Definitely now taking notice of Del Sol. O'Reilly/Callihan sucked. I liked what they did outside the ring and that's about it. Stupid strikefests minutes into the match, no sense of direction whatsoever, and I'm not sure either guy knew what role they were trying to play. O'Reilly was almost unbearable here with his shitty mannerisms and on/off selling of his "injured?" leg. Plus did they really need 25 minutes!?

The main event was honestly a little bit of a letdown, yet I didn't really have high expectations for it. Cole was in full on chickenshit cocky heel mode and it was glorious but I really wasn't drinkin the Drake Younger kool-aid like I was the night before. I think it went into big time overkill and I just really wasn't liking how predictable the nearfalls came off. The finish itself though really made me grin. Pretty great show as a whole with just one bad match and an average main event. Better than Night 1 by a hair.​


----------



## Lane

Drake Younger has announced that Sunday he will compete in his last deathmatch.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Lane said:


> Drake Younger has announced that Sunday he will compete in his last deathmatch.


Yeah he talked really poorly of deathmatches in his AOW even going as far as telling new people trying to become wrestlers to not do it anymore. His body can only take so much. He got clean has a family so its a smart career move for him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EmbassyForever

Lane said:


> Drake Younger has announced that Sunday he will compete in his last deathmatch.


Hopefully its not too late for him


----------



## Dark Church

Kevin Steen vs El Generico
PWG Steen Wolf
****1/2

I was told I needed to watch this and it delivered. I would have gone a little higher but I didn't love the interference or the finish. Still a phenomenal match though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'd love to watch a show from either company this year... if I could find a link that worked. AIW show was downloading for about 2 hours then it couldn't be saved because the file was corrupted or wasn't found or some shit so I gave up. Never been able to find a working link for any AAW show this year. Guess I'll just wait it out and see what I can watch for free before spending money. Thanks fellas. (Y)


Well I'm passing on the AIW link then.

Wonder why the AAW ones won't work for you. I have no problems with them.


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> Well I'm passing on the AIW link then.
> 
> Wonder why the AAW ones won't work for you. I have no problems with them.


I think I just get to them too late. They're all deleted by the time I find them on here or actually have an urge to watch the company. Never done the whole XWT or PWT thing.


----------



## Obfuscation

If it wasn't for torrents, I'd see nothing. 8*D

Well keep your eyes peeled for when the next AAW show drops. Nab it, watch it, see how you feel.


----------



## sXeMope

T-Mack said:


> I actually just finished watching Night 3 of this today and saw your post while lurking, so I figured I'd comment on it.
> 
> Long-story short: I wasn't crazy about the shows by any means.
> 
> I've had a very love/hate relationship with wXw since 2004 when they first started gaining a name stateside. They've had a bunch of really, really great match but a ton of matches that either looked great and didn't deliver on paper or shows (like this tournament) that focus primarily on their local guys. That's not necessarily a bad thing from a promotional standpoint, but outside of Zack Sabre, Tommy End, Big Van Walter (*sometimes*) and maybe a couple of others, most of them aren't that good.
> 
> For this year's tournament, most of the guys you listed don't do anything memorable. MASADA and Kingston both have really medicore performances on all the shows with a couple of weirdly booked matches. As for Ricochet and Taylor,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: match
> 
> 
> 
> they wrestle Super Crazy and Ricky Marvin on Night 3 in a match that got some hype from live reports, but I thought it really underdelivered. Crazy looked like shit all weekend, I thought. He was really out-of-shape and had some awkward moments. He does a crazy moonsault off the balcony in that tag but it's like 2-minutes into the match and from there it's just a bunch of moves and saves with no real rhyme or reason. The moves aren't spectacular enough to make me not care about structure like some matches can. I wasn't a fan. The crowd loved it though.
> 
> 
> 
> The crowd can be hit or miss. They're so into everything that sometimes they can really elevate a match but other times they can detract from it with their sing-song chants that I've seen make the wrestlers lose focus and interact more wth the crowd but it leads to matches falling off the rails. These are examples of the "great on paper, not in reality" matches I mentioned earlier.
> 
> With all that being said, I really, really liked the finals.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finals
> 
> 
> 
> It's Zack Sabre vs. Tommy End and they have a bunch of really neat exchanges and the crowd digs it. To make sitting through 8 hours worth of shows, it needed more time to reach truly unbelievable status, but it was still a blast. Definitely not a Top 25 match for me this year so far, heck, maybe not even Top 50, but definitely worth a watch, especially if you like those guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it. If you want to check out wXw, previous years 16 Carats are way better. If you just grabbed Night 3 though, you're not really missing much from the previous 2 nights (except for a fun but short End/Ricochet match and a good Sabre/Moss match on Night 1) and you get a good finals and a spoiler-tagged match above that you may or may not like. If you're a Karsten Beck fan though, he's on all 3 nights. I will never, EVER get the appeal of that dude.


Decided against buying it. Also found some links online so it's probably a matter of time before it's up on XWT.


----------



## KingCrash

Lane said:


> Drake Younger has announced that Sunday he will compete in his last deathmatch.


Think he's tried to stop doing them once before, but good for him if he's not feeling it anymore. Will be interesting to see how far he goes in hardcore matches to see if they differ any from previous matches. Went on another ROH comp binge:

*ROH - Colt Cabana: Chicago’s Favorite Son*


*12/7/02*
Colt Cabana vs. CM Punk - **1/2

*3/22/03 - Raven’s Rules*
Colt Cabana & Raven vs. CM Punk & Ace Steel - **3/4

*4/24/04 - ROH Tag Team Titles*
The Second City Saints (Colt Cabana & CM Punk) vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) - ***3/4

*7/24/04 - ROH World Title*
Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe - **3/4

*12/4/04*
Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs w/Bobby Heenan vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong w/ Jim Cornette - ***1/4

*2/19/05 - ROH World Title - Steel Cage*
Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2

*2/25/05*
Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***

*6/18/05 - ROH Pure Title*
Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe - ***

*8/13/05 - Two Out Of Three Falls*
Colt Cabana vs. CM Punk - ***3/4

*8/20/05 - Soccer Riot Match*
Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***

*8/27/05 - ROH World Title*
Colt Cabana vs. James Gibson - ***

*9/17/05*
Colt Cabana vs. Homicide - ***

*10/15/05*
Colt Cabana vs. Low Ki - ***

*11/19/05 - Grudge Match*
Colt Cabana vs. Homicide - **

*2/25/06 - Ghetto Street Fight*
Colt Cabana vs. Homicide - ****

*4/1/06 - Chicago Street Fight*
Colt Cabana vs. Homicide - ****1/2



* ROH - Roderick Strong: Destiny Fulfilled*


*9/14/08*
Roderick Strong vs. Kensuke Sasaki - ***1/4

*9/19/08 - ROH World Title*
Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****

*3/13/09*
Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe - ***1/4

*4/3/09*
Roderick Strong vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - ***1/2

*4/4/09*
Roderick Strong vs. Alex Koslov - ***

*4/24/09 - ROH World Title*
Roderick Strong vs. Jerry Lynn - ***3/4

*HDNet Episode 7*
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2

*HDNet Episode 14*
Roderick Strong vs. KENTA - ***3/4

*6/26/09 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Roderick Strong & KENTA vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) - ****1/4

*9/25/09*
Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***1/2

*11/14/09 - Pick 6 Series*
Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black - ***1/2

*HDNet Episode 34*
Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson - ****

*12/5/09 - Pick 6 Series*
Roderick Strong vs. Kenny Omega - ***1/4

*HDNet Episode 40*
Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards - **3/4

*2/13/10*
Roderick Strong vs. Brian Kendrick - ***1/2

*HDNet Episode 49*
Roderick Strong & Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries & Kenny King - **3/4

*7/23/10 - Pick 6 Series*
Roderick Strong vs. Colt Cabana - **3/4

*7/24/10 - Pick 6 Series*
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries - ***1/4

*HDNet Episode 67*
Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/4

*9/11/10 - ROH World Title - No Disqualification*
Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Black - ***
​


----------



## Platt

Just finished the Steen Show with Adam Cole, really good interview considering I knew literally nothing about Cole's background prior to watching.

Really look forward to the future one with a certain tag team mentioned during the shoot, I won't spoil it for those who don't want to know.


----------



## Obfuscation

I wonder if Colt will be letdown that someone bought the comp ROH released without his consent. :hmm:


----------



## Groovemachine

Kevin Steen show with Adam Cole was awesome. All the stuff about making out with Mia Yim and Cole's girlfriend being jealous was hilarious. Interesting to see another guy putting over DJ Hyde; Cole makes him sound like a pretty decent dude. Good stuff here, worth checking out.


----------



## smitlick

*Shimmer Vol 52*

1. Angelus Layne vs KC Spinelli
*

2. Miss Natural vs Su Yung
*3/4

3. Rhia O'Reilly vs Davina Rose
**1/4

4. Made In Sin vs LuFisto & Kana
**3/4

5. Sassy Stephie vs Kalamity
**1/2

6. Mercedes Martinez vs Shazza McKenzie
**

7. Skater & Nakagawa vs Msserie
**3/4

8. Ryo Mizunami vs Yumi Ohka
***1/2

9. Courtney Rush vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
***1/2

10. Regeneration X vs The Canadian Ninjas
***

11. Athena vs Ayako Hamada
***1/4

12. Cheerleader Melissa vs Saraya Knight
***​
Just listed Shimmer Vol 52 on eBay as well if anyones interested

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171049128998


*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2007 Night 1*

1. Adam Polak vs Atsushi Aoki vs Big Van Walter vs Tengkwa
**

2. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
***1/4

3. Doug Williams vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/4

4. Tommy End vs Ares
**1/2

5. El Generico vs PAC
***1/2

6. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
***

7. Emil Sitoci vs Bad Bones
**1/2

8. Murat Bosporus vs Steve Douglas
**1/4

9. Chris Hero vs Claudio Castagnoli
****-****1/4​
Just listed wXw 16 Carat Gold 2007 Night 1 on eBay as well
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171049150856


----------



## Flux

Is it bad that I've replayed the image of Freight Train eating a doughnut at least ten times now :lmao I love this guy more and more every time I see him.

But yeah, Adam is really cool. I watched his SMV BOTI shoot and listened to his AOW podcast as well so I already knew or was aware of a lot of the stuff they go on about, but Steen just seems to have a great dynamic with everybody and makes it really enjoyable. Cole is as beautiful as usual and it's a really easy way to pass two hours.


----------



## smitlick

Also just listed RF Videos Year In Review Best of 2006 Vol 1
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171049214831

Includes
- AJ Styles vs Harry Smith
- Chris Hero vs Jay Lethal
- Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin


----------



## Groovemachine

FluxCapacitor said:


> Cole is as beautiful as usual.


Haha, THIS. And as per his advice, I've now started combing my hair. One day I will have his dreamy locks...


----------



## sXeMope

Nixon/Youthenazia & Delaney, and Page/Alexander look awesome. Dickinson/Masada looks insane. Ethan Page is quickly becoming one of my favorite wrestlers. He's great in the ring, and is really believable.


----------



## Lane

Only an hour into the Adam Cole Kevin Steen show and im very happy I got it. 2 for 2 on The Kevin Steen Show cant wait for that tag team to be on.


----------



## Obfuscation

*AIW - Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangster​*
1) The Submission Squad _(Evan Gelistico & Pierre Abernathy)_ vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its _(Russ Myers & T-Money)_ ~ *DUD*


2) *Four Way Match*
ACH vs Louis Lyndon vs Davey Vega vs Gary Jay ~ ****


3) *AIW Tag Team Championship*
Hope & Change(c) _(Gregory Iron & Veda Scott)_ vs The Batiri _(Obariyon & Kodama)_ ~ **1/2*


4) Addy Starr vs Jody D'Milo ~ *DUD*


5) #NIXON _(Eric Ryan, Rickey Shane Page, & Bobby Beverly)_ vs Youthanazia _(Matt Cross & Josh Prohibition)_ & Colin Delaney ~ ****1/2*


6) *Pick Your Poison #1*
BJ Whitmer vs Michael Elgin ~ **3/4*


7) Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page ~ *****


8) *Pick Your Poison #2*
Chris Dickinson vs Masada ~ ***3/4*​

~ One match seeing Rickey Shane Page _(well not as Christian Faith)_ and I can understand the praise. Guy looks to be skilled in the ring & is very willing to bump like a maniac. He earned mad props in my book from all of the carnage he took in the six man. He was destroyed. #NIXON as a whole seems like one rad group. I like the premise behind 'em. If anything bring me back to this promotion, it'll probably be them. Didn't hurt having their opponents be Colin Delaney _(whom I've always liked)_, a motivated looking Matt Cross, & Josh Prohibition whom seemed to be a lot better than I remembered. Not only in the ring, but on the mic. His promo to start the night was good. I dug their war on this show. Good stuff all around.

~ Speaking of bumping like a maniac - enter Ethan Page. The abuse he took vs Alexander wasn't right. That match was a ton of fun. Don't let the ol snowflakes fool ya, that's merely a reference only. The entertainment value of the match was high. Only thing I was a bit iffy on was the finish, but even then it did play into the story. Luckily I kind of knew something thanks to Pro Wrestling Day when these two locked up. Oh and this match was A LOT better than that first one. These two seem to be intertwined a lot, whether as partners or opponents, so I wasn't surprised their chemistry played off well here. The two brawls that made the best use of the No Holds Barred stipulation on the night were the two top matches on this show. I'm really liking more and more I see from both Page & Alexander.

~ I remember hearing Masada vs Dickinson was supposed to be a letdown. I thought that was unfair until it began to drag in the end. If they would have cut it off a few minutes earlier it would have been a fine rugged bout. Finish was a bit flat, but no biggie. Most of it was pretty good. Much better than the first pick your poison match which was tolerable, but nothing more than a lifeless display of moves.

~ I really don't like Louis Lyndon. Guy is a mong.

~ Wait, wait, wait, Hope & Change are HEELS? :lmao I fully expected them to be the ultra babyface tandem, not heels. Swerve city. And idc if Veda Scott isn't a good wrestler, the gimmick both are rocking atm are awesome. Especially Iron. Wow he's the MAN with his "Best Handicapped Wrestler in the World" CM Punk stuff. Didn't know he had that in him. Their match wasn't too bad as their opponents were the Batiri, who are fantastic. No harm, no foul. I was nervous b/c I wasn't sure what to expect with Veda in the mix. She got destroyed and covered in bacon. I'll call it a win. Apparently there is some four count nonsense in the mix. As a first time viewer I can say they got me good. I was marking when I thought Batiri won only to be swerved yet again.


----------



## Lane

So the big rumor right now is that Matt Tremont has hep c. CZW is going to release info as to whats going on tonight.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, he's done. That guy better not have had it while all the times in the past he's bled...


----------



## Lane

Its not confirmed as of now that he has it. Im just glad CZW does blood testing before TOD so they can find things like these out.


----------



## Obfuscation

Certainly. They're not going to be dumb & irresponsible like how some detractors out there may think.


----------



## KingCrash

Well I'm glad they caught it if it's true, but then the question is how long has he had it and if he's had any matches between then and finding out about it. I think I might have seen one Tremont match where he didn't bleed so idk.


----------



## Lane

Only thing I can think of hes only done matches with Joe lately and I dont think theres been a spot where Tremont could have bled on Joe.

EDIT: He actually just wrestled Low Life Louie a week or so ago....


----------



## Rah

According to Super Luchas, Samuray Del Sol's signing with WWE is complete and official.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm not his biggest fan, but if WWE wants a non-El Generico luchadore to market - push Del Sol immediately. The busts that are Del Rio & Sin Cara will never be remembered.


----------



## geraldinhio

Gabe on Del Sol possibly signing:



> "There are many rumors about Samuray Del Sol going to WWE. Del Sol, who has risen as today's hottest lucha star, will challenge Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano for the title this Sunday night on live iPPV at WWNLive.com from Ybor City, FL. He is also in a big match tomorrow night in Orlando against Anthony Nese and Saturday in Jacksonville vs. upcomer Shane Strickland. We have been assured that should Del Sol win the title, he will be back on the July 27th and July 28th events in New York City to defend the belt. Could we see The Summer Of Del Sol?"


The Summer of Del Sol ,eh? Would anyone actually care if he cut a broken English promo saying he's bringing the belt to NXT?  Anyway, all signs point to him leaving.


----------



## seabs

*He'll need to develop a personality first.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Who knew Conrad Kennedy III would develop such a lovely personality. And a total Ledger Joker inspired one at that. I still can't believe it is the same guy. It may not be exactly the most original on paper character wise, yet he meshed the character well into what his persona is meant to be. For that, I like it. He's great on the stick.


----------



## EmbassyForever

So I will just throw it here






Discuss.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

EmbassyForever said:


> So I will just throw it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss.


People like those guys make me embarrassed to admit of being a CZW fan.


----------



## Obfuscation

The relevancy of the topic is questionable.


----------



## Mattyb2266

EmbassyForever said:


> So I will just throw it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss.


That's an old ass video. CZW fans can be awesome or they can be douchebags...


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Chikara The Shoulder of Pallas Review:
*
Kobald vs Saturyne - **1/2

*Four Way Elimination Match: *The Batiri vs Devastation Corporation vs The Throwbacks II vs Ultramantis Black & Blind Rage - **1/2

FIST vs 3.0, Gran Akuma, & Marty Jannetty - ***3/4

*Grudge Match - Part III:* Tim Donst vs Archibald Peck - **3/4

The Colony (Fire Ant, Green Ant, & AssailAnt) & Frightmare vs Soldi er Ant & The Colony Xtreme Force - **

*Chikara Grand Championship: *Eddie Kingston(c) vs Hallowicked - **3/4

Mike Quackenbush & Jushin Liger vs Jigsaw & The Shard - ***3/4


----------



## sXeMope

Obfuscation said:


> ~ One match seeing Rickey Shane Page _(well not as Christian Faith)_ and I can understand the praise. Guy looks to be skilled in the ring & is very willing to bump like a maniac. He earned mad props in my book from all of the carnage he took in the six man. He was destroyed. #NIXON as a whole seems like one rad group. I like the premise behind 'em. If anything bring me back to this promotion, it'll probably be them. Didn't hurt having their opponents be Colin Delaney _(whom I've always liked)_, a motivated looking Matt Cross, & Josh Prohibition whom seemed to be a lot better than I remembered. Not only in the ring, but on the mic. His promo to start the night was good. I dug their war on this show. Good stuff all around.


Finally, somebody else see's something in RSP. I swear he's one of those guys who could walk into a deathmatch tournament as an unknown guy, and leave to "Please come back" chants.




Obfuscation said:


> Who knew Conrad Kennedy III would develop such a lovely personality. And a total Ledger Joker inspired one at that. I still can't believe it is the same guy. It may not be exactly the most original on paper character wise, yet he meshed the character well into what his persona is meant to be. For that, I like it. He's great on the stick.


I've been saying this for years. Krimson is probably one of my favorites. He's the reason I watch Prime. He's solid in the ring, and unlike a lot who just rip off a gimmick and do nothing, he's taken the Joker persona, added his own personal twist on it and made it his own. CK3's metamorphosis into Krimson is a lot like Rocky Maivia's metamorphosis into The Rock. Something just clicks. Saddens me that he'll most likely never make it to WWE/TNA.


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> Finally, somebody else see's something in RSP. I swear he's one of those guys who could walk into a deathmatch tournament as an unknown guy, and leave to "Please come back" chants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. Krimson is probably one of my favorites. He's the reason I watch Prime. He's solid in the ring, and unlike a lot who just rip off a gimmick and do nothing, he's taken the Joker persona, added his own personal twist on it and made it his own. CK3's metamorphosis into Krimson is a lot like Rocky Maivia's metamorphosis into The Rock. Something just clicks. Saddens me that he'll most likely never make it to WWE/TNA.


He's one guy I'm willing to branch out more with promotions like AIW & PRIME just to see more of. Wanting to see what he can offer in all other situations. A singles match in this climate can probably open up my eyes more to what he has to offer. Saw flashes of good work in the six man before it broke down into a brawl.

Can't believe I just found out about his new persona thanks to your sig. Apparently he changed back in 2010. I had no clue. Another guy I now wished worked a more popular promotion just to see more and more. Slammed through all of his youtube videos as I wanted to get the comprehensive feel on his character. He was always solid enough in the ring; now that he's compelling with a personality, I'm sold. Come back to AAW or show up somewhere else. Anything to see more.


----------



## sXeMope

Obfuscation said:


> He's one guy I'm willing to branch out more with promotions like AIW & PRIME just to see more of. Wanting to see what he can offer in all other situations. A singles match in this climate can probably open up my eyes more to what he has to offer. Saw flashes of good work in the six man before it broke down into a brawl.
> 
> Can't believe I just found out about his new persona thanks to your sig. Apparently he changed back in 2010. I had no clue. Another guy I now wished worked a more popular promotion just to see more and more. Slammed through all of his youtube videos as I wanted to get the comprehensive feel on his character. He was always solid enough in the ring; now that he's compelling with a personality, I'm sold. Come back to AAW or show up somewhere else. Anything to see more.


I haven't seen it myself yet, but from what I've heard, and a highlight video on YouTube, RSP vs. Vincent Nothing from Absolution 2 years ago is really good. What he's doing in Prime is really weird IMO. Not sure if you've seen it, but in segments he kind of resembles a demented Eugene. He's definitely one of the more under-rated guys in the Ohio scene though IMO which says a lot considering the Ohio scene is filled with guys who have the potential to be big stars in a few years.

I also wish Krimson would branch out more. Seems like he mainly competes for Prime these days, which is odd because as much as I've searched, I've found no trace of CK3 in PWO/Prime. Seems he's been just about every but. Kind of ironic considering he's created such an interesting character, yet is only in Prime for the most part. I'm fortunate because Krimson's been here a few times and is a semi-regular with the company. I'm actually seeing him on Saturday.


----------



## Groovemachine

Checked out Danielson vs McGuinness from Epic Encounter II as it's the one match from their series I never saw. I'd probably go so far as to say it's my favourite series in all of wrestling. This is a somewhat weaker contest than their other legendary matches, but it's still very good. The first 20 minutes is a delight with Danielson relentlessly going for the headlocks, it's so good and the crowd really get into it. Last 5 minutes is EPIC. Nigel looks like he's died from those MMA elbows; no one takes those better than McGuinness. Then when he hulks up and unleashes a barrage of his own elbows...that gave me chills. They certainly packed a lot into the hour, and there was no real down time, but it didn't have the peaks that their other encounters had.

Still, I miss these guys on the independents, especially their catch-as-catch-can style which you rarely see these days. What true 'technical' wrestlers do we have left? Colt Cabana still does the technical stuff but his star's diminished since ROH let him go. Some might argue Callihan is kinda technical in the way he picks on a body part/limb, but I still see him as more of a brawler. 

Really wish Zack Sabre Jr would go to the States. He'd do so, so well.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't know if you have many "true" known technical wrestlers left on the big indy scene because for the most part that's not the style the companies seem to be looking for or putting near the top of the card. Can't think of any guys from the big promotions and Colt seems to do more comedy now and part of the time it feels he's just going through the motions in some of his matches.



sXeMope said:


> I haven't seen it myself yet, but from what I've heard, and a highlight video on YouTube, RSP vs. Vincent Nothing from Absolution 2 years ago is really good.


It's great, probably what broke RSP out from his Christian Faith role and kept him on in AIW. Page needed to win, Nothing wanted to but at times felt bad for beating RSP so bad and AIW helped by playing a vid before the match showing them as a team and kept telling you how important it was.


----------



## THECHAMPION

A lot of the Chikara/WI guys do very heavy technical styles. Quack, Green Ant, Gulak, Donst.

Cabana seems to work a technical style more than a comedy style when he works for Chikara/WIArt. Which is kind of weird considering what Chikara is mostly known for.


----------



## Lane

RSP is honestly one of the best big man wrestlers going. Read him and Elgin tore it up at JLIT.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> Ring of Honor Wrestling is happy to announce that we have come to terms on a new contract with former ROH World TV Champion, Adam Cole.
> 
> When signing Cole had this to say "Re-signing with Ring of Honor is exciting for me on many levels. Getting to continue my journey in the best wrestling company in the world has my motivation and drive at an all time high. If you want to be the best, you prove it in Ring of Honor. And that's exactly what I plan on doing."


Great


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Visited PWG's website for the first time and the first thing I see is a poster that says that SAMI CALLIHAN AND ADAM COLE *ONE HOUR IRONMAN MATCH* that is a must see!!! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> I haven't seen it myself yet, but from what I've heard, and a highlight video on YouTube, RSP vs. Vincent Nothing from Absolution 2 years ago is really good. What he's doing in Prime is really weird IMO. Not sure if you've seen it, but in segments he kind of resembles a demented Eugene. He's definitely one of the more under-rated guys in the Ohio scene though IMO which says a lot considering the Ohio scene is filled with guys who have the potential to be big stars in a few years.
> 
> I also wish Krimson would branch out more. Seems like he mainly competes for Prime these days, which is odd because as much as I've searched, I've found no trace of CK3 in PWO/Prime. Seems he's been just about every but. Kind of ironic considering he's created such an interesting character, yet is only in Prime for the most part. I'm fortunate because Krimson's been here a few times and is a semi-regular with the company. I'm actually seeing him on Saturday.


I've taken a gander at some of the PRIME videos on youtube. Haven't found much with RSP yet, but I'll certainly keep my eyes peeled to witness the persona he's rocking there. More and more from the Ohio portion of the Midwest scene I see, I'm really liking. Noticing how much of the Midwest Indie scene I'm getting into in general over the last month. Its got a fun product to offer.

Perhaps he's working some very "hidden" promotions via lack of exposure. _(companies that is)_ Despite Krimson/CKIII being a solid name around the indie scene for awhile, he's never exactly worked much for some of the "bigger" companies out there. He seemed to stictly be a local guy + I think he was successful in Canadian promotions too. Def hoping to see him pop up elsewhere after finding out about the Krimson gimmick. Made that known in my last post.


----------



## FITZ

Cole signing with ROH is great. He's still really young so it's not like he's missing his chance to go to WWE. By signing with ROH for however long that contract is for we're going to get him on the indy scene for a while. With WWE signing so many guys it's good that someone who is on his way to being the top indy guy doesn't get signed too early on in his career.


----------



## sXeMope

Obfuscation said:


> I've taken a gander at some of the PRIME videos on youtube. Haven't found much with RSP yet, but I'll certainly keep my eyes peeled to witness the persona he's rocking there. More and more from the Ohio portion of the Midwest scene I see, I'm really liking. Noticing how much of the Midwest Indie scene I'm getting into in general over the last month. Its got a fun product to offer.
> 
> Perhaps he's working some very "hidden" promotions via lack of exposure. _(companies that is)_ Despite Krimson/CKIII being a solid name around the indie scene for awhile, he's never exactly worked much for some of the "bigger" companies out there. He seemed to stictly be a local guy + I think he was successful in Canadian promotions too. Def hoping to see him pop up elsewhere after finding out about the Krimson gimmick. Made that known in my last post.


I think the only match Rickey's had in Prime thus far was the 8 man tag at Pressure Rising. That's on part 1 of the recap show. Other than that it's just Megalomaniac promos. I'm not sure if it's still up, but the episodes before the Pressure Rising recap shows probably have something. Krimson and RSP actually had a match at a recent TV taping but I don't think it's aired yet. Definitely looking forward to seeing that, heard they killed each other.


----------



## Lane

Josh Prohibition is cutting some of the best promos of 2013


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> I think the only match Rickey's had in Prime thus far was the 8 man tag at Pressure Rising. That's on part 1 of the recap show. Other than that it's just Megalomaniac promos. I'm not sure if it's still up, but the episodes before the Pressure Rising recap shows probably have something. Krimson and RSP actually had a match at a recent TV taping but I don't think it's aired yet. Definitely looking forward to seeing that, heard they killed each other.


(Y)

Appears one of the shows I viewed the tail end of _(I searched for Krimson's portion and saw RSP so I left it there...)_ was recent. As Krimson came out getting an offer from apparently the new head in charge and he _(Krimson)_ was jumped by RSP & Marion Fontaine before it went off the air. Keep me posted if you find the match between the two. I'd like to watch myself.

I'll agree with Lane. Going back and seeing, Josh Prohibition does know how to cut a promo.


----------



## Lane

*AAW Point of No Return*
Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards
**1/2

UGH.


----------



## Obfuscation

Boy oh boy I can't wait till I get to see that one later today...

Callihan vs Hollister better be as fun as their last match.


----------



## Lane

It wasnt as fun to me but it was still a very fun match. The stuff with Scarlet and Hollister was ace.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll take it. As long as the entertainment remains, I'm fine. All you can ask for really while watching wrestling.

Jacobs vs Silas to open up the show rocked. Silas is the man in AAW.


----------



## Lane

Oh deffinatly. That match ruled.
I think somewhere down the line Crane is going to turn on Hollister. The tag title match was a nice little match. really fun.

Promo of the show.
Dave Crist: How many is that now?
Cameraguy: What? Fucks? Thats nine fucks.
Guy in the background: FUCK!


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Chismo

*Chikara The Shoulder of Pallas*

*(4/6/2013)*


1.	Saturyne vs. Kobald

**1/2


2.	ELIMINATION MATCH: The Devastation Corporation (Max Smashmaster & Blaster McMassive) vs. The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Batiri (Obariyon & Kodama) vs. The Spectral Envoy (UltraMantis Black & Blind Rage)

*


3.	F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano & Sugar Dunkerton) vs. 3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews), Gran Akuma & Marty Jannetty

**


4.	Archibald Peck vs. Tim Donst

**1/2


5.	Soldier Ant & The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant, Green Ant & AssailANT) & Frightmare

**1/2


6.	*Chikara Grand Championship*: Eddie Kingston © vs. Hallowicked

***


7.	Mike Quackenbush & Jushin Liger vs. Pieces of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard)

_Finally, a good main event from Season 12._

***3/4


I didn’t enjoy this, I mean it was obviously a one match show, but still, the rest of the card was underwhelming. Well, the Grand Title match was good, but had to be better, however, they didn’t get too much time. Liger being the surprise partner was a legit feel-good moment, and the match was really swell. The opener was a nice quickie, but everything else dragged and felt flat.​


----------



## Rah

X-Static said:


>




That was a lot more entertaining than I thought it would be, to be honest. Nice.


----------



## smitlick

OK so I've been super busy watching a heap of crap over the past few days and heres what I've managed to get through...

Finished Volume 3 of the SMV BOTI Drake Younger Shoot. Its really worth a look and I actually cried through the whole JC Bailey segment of the shoot. Really sad stuff.

Also just listed some Irish Whip Wrestling
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171050673167

and IWA-MS Best of 2007 Vol 3
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171050675965


----------



## Flux

That Matt Hardy video is one of the greatest things I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Platt

RF are so bad at interview, watching part of the Necro shoot and he goes to the bathroom and rather than stop the tape or edit it out you have two minutes of the interviewer discussing how it's going and shit.


----------



## Chismo

Btw, just noticed the early PWG talk from few pages back. I think I might be in minority here, but I adore the early PWG. Now, I didn't spam myself with 2005 & 06 (but I'm going to, soon) enough to judge those years, but 2003 was awesome, IMO, guys like Kaz, Daniels, SD, serious Ryan, the Ballards, Pearce, Colt. And that Ryan/Dragon GW match was just crazy good.

Also, that commentary...


----------



## Obfuscation

Well then. If Callihan vs Hollister II isn't my pick for disappointing match of 2013 atm then I'm not sure what is.

wtf is up with that stupid "swerve" _(my stars do I ever use that term loosely)_ at the end? AAW, lads in the match, you're all WAY better than this.


----------



## Lane

Just watched Steve Corino vs Justin Credible from the Hammerstein show for the first time. (Steves first shot at the ECW title) Damn what a match that was.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Lane said:


> Just watched Steve Corino vs Justin Credible from the Hammerstein show for the first time. (Steves first shot at the ECW title) Damn what a match that was.


People seem to forget just how great Corino is.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Hes the dude that got me into indy wrestling. Also, AAW should of milked the domestic abuse storyline with Hollister and Scarlet for all it was worth. Could of been so much more before the blow off.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Lane said:


> Hes the dude that got me into indy wrestling. Also, AAW should of milked the domestic abuse storyline with Hollister and Scarlet for all it was worth. Could of been so much more before the blow off.


Corino is what kept me watching. I enjoyed the attitude era but i loved Corino. He kept me a fan and when he was off my tv screen i stopped watching other then going to random events he was at. The last live event i went to was MLW Corino vs Funk barbwire match. CM Punk was there too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## flag sabbath

Obfuscation said:


> Well then. If Callihan vs Hollister II isn't my pick for disappointing match of 2013 atm then I'm not sure what is.
> 
> wtf is up with that stupid "swerve" _(my stars do I ever use that term loosely)_ at the end? AAW, lads in the match, you're all WAY better than this.


Is that the one from Point Of No Return? If so, yeah, it was a load of old Indy bollocks with a TNA finish.


----------



## Lane

Pappa Bacon said:


> Corino is what kept me watching. I enjoyed the attitude era but i loved Corino. He kept me a fan and when he was off my tv screen i stopped watching other then going to random events he was at. The last live event i went to was MLW Corino vs Funk barbwire match. CM Punk was there too.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I have that show on dvd. Match was epic. "MY EYE!" "MY EYE!" First indy show I ever saw was when I bought ROH War of The Wire. Loved the show but never got fixed on one particular wrestler until Corino did his deal.


----------



## smitlick

Also finished the SMV BOTI Shoot with Joker... Joker is pretty good and extremely negative about DJ Hyde... Fatass is what he calls DJ for the entire shoot which is pretty amusing..

His war stories are pretty crazy to. Definitely worth a pickup.


----------



## Martyn

Do you know some good Aries/Punk matches from the independent scene?


----------



## Corey

Martyn said:


> Do you know some good Aries/Punk matches from the independent scene?


Against each other? ROH Death Before Dishonor III & the IWA-MS 2004 Ted Petty Invitational. 

Individually? Well there's just too many to list. Search for either guy on dailymotion and you're bound to find some great ones against Samoa Joe, Roderick Strong & a couple others.


----------



## Lane

2CW just announced RVD vs Sami Callihan for the 24th


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Lane said:


> 2CW just announced RVD vs Sami Callihan for the 24th


Lets see if Sami can pull another **** match out if a guy past his prime like he did Hardy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Corey

Lane said:


> 2CW just announced RVD vs Sami Callihan for the 24th


They're running a show on a Monday...?

Match looks quite intriguing though.


----------



## sXeMope

Went to a local indy show tonight. Phil Atlas and Tyson Dux tore it up. Two criminally under-rated workers.


----------



## Lane

Dux is awesome.


----------



## Concrete

Jack Evans 187 said:


> They're running a show on a Monday...?
> 
> Match looks quite intriguing though.


I found it real weird that they are running a show on a Monday. Short notice and on a Monday? I've got my fingers crossed though for a good turn out because I will take a hot Binghamton crowd over 95% of wrestling crowds.

If this match wasn't in Binghamton or wasn't one of Sami's last matches on the independents I probably would not think twice about it. The fact that it is both makes this a no brainer for me personally because I'll be there live. Awesome sauce for me.


----------



## KingCrash

Did anyone else try and watch the live EVOLVE show tonight? Started to but it clipped in and out so badly I had to quit. Guess I'll have to settle for watching the taped EVOLVE show before the Chikara ippv and TNA ppv later on today.


----------



## Obfuscation

flag sabbath said:


> Is that the one from Point Of No Return? If so, yeah, it was a load of old Indy bollocks with a TNA finish.


Indeed.

Those two didn't think about anything but kicking each other a lot. Frustrating. The finish...I still don't have any words. You hit the nail on the head. It was very 2007 Karen Angle "non-shocking swerve"-esque.

Chikara PPV talk. Ah nuts. Ok, Tag World Grand Prix needs to be released ASAP so I can watch Never Compromise also ASAP. _(still got The Ghost of You Clings to finish too...)_ It sure is tough wanting to watch Chikara spoiler free. I can't join in the conversation and I have to immensely play the waiting game. Worth it once they're uploaded.


----------



## geraldinhio

Watched The Kevin Steen show with Adam Cole, some really good stuff in there. I'd love to know how many times Mia Yim's name was brought up. :lmao My first experience seeing Freight Train too, I don't know what to think.  Does he actually wrestle for $5 dollar wrestling or is he just a personality? Anything with Steen is always great, might get on the Elgin episode soon. Can't imagine it being as good as Coles, can't wait for the next episode though.


----------



## KingCrash

*EVOLVE 20 iPPV*


Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Jackson - ***

Brian Cage vs. Chuck Taylor - **1/4

*FRAY!*
Shane Strickland vs. Jon Davis vs. Lince Dorado vs. Caleb Konley vs. Tommy Taylor vs. Andrew Everett - **3/4

EITA vs. Tomahawk TT - ***3/4

*Entertainment Match*
The Bravado Brothers (Harlem & Lancelot) vs. Sugar Dunkerton & Maxwell Chicago - *

Samuray Del Sol vs. Anthony Nese - ***1/4

*EVOLVE Title*
AR Fox vs. Nick Jackson - ***

Definitely a better starting show then last month’s title tournament with the Dragon Gate style match being the best thing on the show and SDS/Nese probably got Nese over more on one show then the slow depressing Jon Davis push has these past months. Crowd was especially small for an EVOLVE show but at least they tried to be into everything which made up a little for their small numbers. And apparently Entertainment match means exactly what you’d think.​


----------



## Chismo

Glad to see that EITA/TTT delivered, those guys are buckets of potential.


----------



## Lane

geraldinhio said:


> Watched The Kevin Steen show with Adam Cole, some really good stuff in there. I'd love to know how many times Mia Yim's name was brought up. :lmao My first experience seeing Freight Train too, I don't know what to think.  Does he actually wrestle for $5 dollar wrestling or is he just a personality? Anything with Steen is always great, might get on the Elgin episode soon. Can't imagine it being as good as Coles, can't wait for the next episode though.


Freight Train is the champion of $5 dollar wrestling. The one with Elgin is just as good as Coles if not slightly better.


----------



## sXeMope

The trailer for the Elgin show forever changed the way I look at Michael Elgin.


Anyone know the story on Kingston and AIW? I'm listening to the Mike & Tom JLIT review and they mentioned it.


----------



## Lane

Might be something hes doing. Did the exact same promo about the crowd in his AAW debut.


----------



## Bruce L

*CHIKARA — Behind the 8 Ball *(4/25/2009)

*Hallowicked & Frightmare vs. 2.0*
Knowing that Jagged and Big Magic were rudos not called "3.0" at this time is a bit odd, but there's really nothing overtly rudo-ish about their performance here, so it's not too big an adjustment. Incoherence are as good as you'd expect, and 2.0 are their always-entertaining selves. It's scary how good Frightmare was at this early stage of his career. That injury last year seems to have sapped him of a lot of his crispness.
★★★

*Shark Girl vs. Nevaeh*
Not really a lot to this one, but it was fun and both ladies looked good.
★★½

*Helios vs. Escorpion Egipcio*
UltraMantis slips up and calls Helios "Ricochet" on commentary; Leonard F. Chikarason's exaggerated "Whoo-oo?" response struck me as far more hilarious than it probably actually is. This was fun too, but almost entirely due to Helios. Escorpion really didn't bring much to the table -- here, or in general.
★★½

*Player Uno, Vin Gerard, Hydra, & Buck Hawke vs. Player Dos, Stigma, Tim Donst, & Brodie Lee*
This is my first Atomico Increible, and it was tremendously entertaining. Vin and Stigma pretending to wrestle, then giving up to just make fun of Uno's old "pause-button" gimmick was priceless. Tecnico Donst is weird to see today. The Smash Brothers are awesome, and were a big loss for Chikara.
*Too cool for stars*

*Gran Akuma vs. Shadow Phoenix*
Great match by two martial arts guys, one criminally underrated and one who I'm surprised I don't know more about.
★★★½

*Fire Ant & Soldier Ant vs. Icarus & Chuck Taylor*
Really great tag match here between two teams who could do no wrong against each other at the time. After the match, the teams continue to brawl, which results in Leonard F. Chikarason ordering them to break it up and making the excellent hair vs. masks match for Aniversario.
★★★★

*Jimmy "Equinox" Olsen vs. Colin Delaney - Young Lions Cup*
Great match. Jimmy/Equinox is another guy I wish hadn't just fallen off the face of the Chikaraverse.
★★★½

*The Osirian Portal vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - Campeonatos de Parejas*
Excellent tag title match between two of my favorite Chikara teams ever. The Portal was absolutely on fire in '09, and both Quack and Jig get the chance to do an amazing face-in-peril segment. I love watching tag teams who incorporate into their performances the nuts and bolts of working as a unit (if that makes sense), and Quack and Jig do that as well as anybody I've ever seen.
★★★★¼

Great show from top to bottom. I was hoping to simply download the tag title match and Akuma/Phoenix, since I already have the Best of 2009 set on DVD (which includes Colony/F.I.S.T. and Jimmy/Colin), but this ended up being a very worthwhile purchase.​


----------



## DOPA

*ROH Border Wars 2013*

Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander vs. ACH and Tadarius Thomas: ****1/4*

Mike Bennett vs. Roderick Strong: *****

I Quit Match:
Rhett Titus vs. BJ Whitmer: ***

Jimmy Jacobs and Cliff Compton vs. Michael Elgin and Jay Lethal: ****1/4*

Eddie Edwards vs. Taiji Ishimori:******

ROH World Television Championship Match:
Matt Taven(c) vs. Mark Briscoe: ****

Davey Richards vs. Paul London: ****1/2*

ROH World Championship Match:
Jay Briscoe(c) vs. Adam Cole: ****3/4*

Finally watched all of this.

Worst iPPV of the year for ROH but solid. Ishimori vs Edwards was great. The main event was very good with very good story telling in it. Richards vs London was surprisingly very good, probably the best Richards singles match in a long time. I enjoy Richards in the heel role in singles matches. He toned down a lot of the things which make me really dislike him as a worker and him and London have great chemistry. It was unfortunate about the botched double foot stomp on London which looked really nasty.

Most of the rest of the card was solid except the tv title and i quit matches. The tv title match sucked. Mark Briscoe as a singles wrestler does nothing for me. His lack of selling really shits on any work done by his opponent and really irritates the fuck out of me. More than most wrestlers actually. Taven was okay but he's not really at the level where he can carry a match right now.

The I Quit match was just garbage, horrible horrible match. The ending was fucking stupid and really did nothing for anybody. No comeuppance for BJ and it makes Rhett look like a complete bitch. So fucking stupid.

Overall good show but could have been better.


----------



## EmbassyForever

QPro Wrestling 6 of 6: The Young Bucks vs. Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian)


----------



## Rah

^ Why is this not happening in TNA? Dirty Heels, Bad Influence and Young Bucks would be the most entertaining tag division going.


----------



## Chismo

Because TNA is run by morons.


----------



## EmbassyForever

It happend. It'll air in the next One Night Only PPVS. The stip of the match was a ladder match :mark:


----------



## Platt

Watched the Next Generation Wrestling Title Tournament show last night and it might be my new contender for worst show ever. How anyone could take the talent they had on the show and book it so badly I have no idea. Such stupid logic defying booking throughout the whole show and commentators who make Cole & King look like the greatest thing ever.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Evolve 22 from Sunday is up on XWT


----------



## Corey

I'm an XWT member now, someone please explain to me how this ratio thing works, I'm at a 0.033 right now.


----------



## KingCrash

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'm an XWT member now, someone please explain to me how this ratio thing works, I'm at a 0.033 right now.


It's a amount of how much you've downloaded vs. how much you've uploaded. Pretty much to get a good ratio just wait until Raw finishes or a big indy show pops up and seed. You could also download part a freeleech pack (I'd go with the WCW ppv) with a lot of leechers and build it up from there.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'm an XWT member now, someone please explain to me how this ratio thing works, I'm at a 0.033 right now.


Just some tips. As SOON as Raw and any WWE PPV is over, download the first link that someone posts. It will usually have 1 seeder and like 200+ leechers. In a few hours after you download it, there will still be 100+ people leeching off of you and just leave your computer running until the leech number goes way down like in the lower 20s etc. Then you can stop seeding and delete it. That is a good way to keep your ratio up. If you just download a bunch of random stuff that has no leechers for you to seed to, your ratio will go down and you will be banned. Also, there's free leech packs you can download (these will only help your ratio) and when they first come out is the best time to download. Just download them and let them seed for awhile (the bigger the file and the more seeders, the better). Also, when you are seeding, right click the file and click update tracker every 10 minutes or so to find more leechers. Sometimes I'll be seeding Raw and there will only be like 2 people leeching off me then I'll click that and it will go up to 15. You just have to pick and choose what you download. I have a 2.6 ratio right now but it took me awhile to learn. 

Your download/upload speed is a factor as well.


----------



## THECHAMPION

The ROH 02-08 pack is a pretty good free leach pack to grab too (not all of it, pick a handful of shows)

I downloaded the Summer of Punk from that pack and it's almost constantly seeding. I've uploaded almost a TB from just that.

It's literally seeding right now, I just checked.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Also grab big dvd releases like when the mankind doc dropped and tge new ECW that got my ratio to pretty much 1.9 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

EVOLVE on XWT? I have to get that quickly before it gets removed.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Evolve 19 and 20 are up now too


----------



## Chismo

Well, I just bought 21 and 22 on WWNLive, the first Evolve shows I bought since E16. Heard good things about it, so I decided to support again.


----------



## sXeMope

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'm an XWT member now, someone please explain to me how this ratio thing works, I'm at a 0.033 right now.


Personally, I think the fastest way to increase your ratio is to upload torrents. At the least, you'll get the total GB size of the file uploaded. But the easiest way is to just donate.

I personally never download WWE/TNA from XWT. I just grab the torrent name from XWT (Random example: WWE.Monday.Night.Raw.2013.06.03.720p.HDTV.x264-WYW) and look for it on ThePirateBay. It takes longer, but it's worth it because XWT's rules are brutal. I lucked into joining when they had some kind of anniversary special where every member got 5GB credit or something, and I downloaded a bunch of WWF/E PPV packs (1996-2001) which were all free leech and seeded about 80-100gb.


----------



## flag sabbath

*AAW Day of Defiance (17/5/13)*

*Team Ambitchin vs. Michael Elgin & ACH:* This threatens being great. It starts off fun, there's a decent segment with Richards & O'Reilly working over ACH, and the finish is red-hot. But the same old dumb shit drags it down: Elgin shrugs off FIFTEEN forearms from O'Reilly, Kyle ignores getting sandwiched on an Elgin-Richards bucklebomb & immediately pops up onto the top rope, heel Davey takes on & outsmarts both opponents then implores the crowd to get behind him. Still, worth a look despite its flaws. ****1/4*

*Silas Young vs. Samuray Del Sol:* Disappointing. These two just fail to click & the match is a muddle of styles & pacing. ****

*Sami Callihan vs. Shane Hollister (Last Man Standing):* This is soooooooo much better than their previous encounter. Hollister basically takes a pasting for the first 15, then grabs a desperation opening & targets Sami's midsection brilliantly throughout the rest of the match. Interference from Hollister's lackeys is well-timed & kept to a minimum, and they build methodically & believably to a really strong finish. ******


----------



## Chismo

*Chikara Battle Not With Monsters*

*(5/3/2013)*


1.	Ophidian & The Batiri (Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & AssailANT) & Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.)

**1/4


2.	Missile Assault Ant vs. Saturyne

***


3.	DeviANT & The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant) vs. 3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & Gran Akuma

1/4*


4.	Amasis vs. The Shard

_So, The Shard was excellent here, he was destroying Amasis’ back right, left and centre, that was a great strategy. But hey, guess what? Amasis didn’t fucking sell any of it, he completely buried Shard’s offense with his gigantic flips, jumps, rebounds and shit. Inexcusable and terrible. The Shard deserves much better than this._

*


5.	Archibald Peck vs. Jigsaw

_That Electric Chair Drop on the apron was freakin’ amazing._

***


6.	*Chikara Young Lions Cup Championship*: Mark Angelosetti © vs. Chiva Kid

***1/4


7.	F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano) vs. The Spectral Envoy (UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked & Frightmare)

**


8.	*Chikara Grand Championship*: Eddie Kingston © vs. Green Ant
























*****1/2*


Good show, easy to watch. Minus, of course, 3.0, they’re painfully boring, and they turn everything into shit. Their match was awful. Amasis was terrible in his match, the semi-main event was mostly good up until the crappy ending, the opener was nice and funny, Peck/Jig, MAA/Saturyne (so short, but so sweet) and YLCC were all good matches. The Grand Title clash was fantastic. Oh, and Tim Donst needs to be the guest host more often, that was awesome.​


----------



## Obfuscation

flag sabbath said:


> *AAW Day of Defiance (17/5/13)*
> 
> *Sami Callihan vs. Shane Hollister (Last Man Standing):* This is soooooooo much better than their previous encounter. Hollister basically takes a pasting for the first 15, then grabs a desperation opening & targets Sami's midsection brilliantly throughout the rest of the match. Interference from Hollister's lackeys is well-timed & kept to a minimum, and they build methodically & believably to a really strong finish. ******


Oh heaven's yes. Now I'm officially excited to see this. Far be it to let two favorites of my hype me up, but their second match this year was so, so bad. It nearly scared me off.


----------



## Corey

Thanks heavens for XWT. I've already downloaded 3 Evolve shows, 2 AAW shows, plus PWG & DGUSA. I'm just gonna go the route of donating to get my ratio up. Soooooooo much wrestling to watch when I get back from vacation. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

XWT. Chumpstains are being awful right now as my password is having flubs. Trying to reset it but it won't let me. Uggggg.

Why send a link to me when it's dead?


----------



## Corey

Stock up!


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH San Anotnio 6/1 Show Review (not named yet):
*
Kyle O'Reilly vs Mike Sydal - **3/4

Mark Briscoe vs Steve Corino - N/R (wasn't a match)

*Proving Ground:* Matt Taven vs Eddie Edwards - **** (Honestly this match was awesome, Edwards was over as hell and Taven finally had a match without Truth overshadowing him)

Jay Lethal vs ACH - ***3/4-****

Bobby Fish vs Raymond Rowe - **3/4

Roderick Strong vs Adam Cole - ***1/4

*Texas Tornado Tag Team Match No DQ:* Michael Elgin and BJ Whitmer vs SCUM - ***1/4

*ROH World Championship:* Jay Briscoe vs Davey Richards - ****

Show of the year from ROH IMO


----------



## ninetwentyfour

I really wish the SCUM vs. ROH matches were better. They seem to be positioned well and get a good amount/time, but it just seems like they can't exceed a certain level.


----------



## Obfuscation

Only ROH vs SCUM match I had any sort of fun watching was the ten man tag back at SCOH. It was a bit of a hot mess, although that's what I got a kick out of.

Gonna pass on the HDNet sale. If it were events I'd consider it.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*EVOLVE 20 Review:*

Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Jackson - ***3/4

Brian Cage vs. Chuck Taylor - **3/4

*FRAY!* Shane Strickland vs. Jon Davis vs. Lince Dorado vs. Caleb Konley vs. Tommy Taylor vs. Andrew Everett - ***1/4 (It was an awesome match till the third elimination)

EITA vs. Tomahawk TT - ***1/2

*Entertainment Match:* The Bravado Brothers (Harlem & Lancelot) vs. Sugar Dunkerton & Maxwell Chicago - ..

Samuray Del Sol vs. Anthony Nese - ***3/4

*EVOLVE Title:* AR Fox vs. Nick Jackson - ***1/4


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone ordering AIW Absolution? I've always been against the whole iPPV thing, but I'm actually considering it. The only match I don't want to see is Submission Squad/Smothers & Old School Express. Dickinson/Whitmer should be insane, and I think Gargano and Page could very well be a MOTYC. Really looking forward to Matt Fitchett's return, but I'm really not sure why.


----------



## flag sabbath

Do the latest Evolve shows take place in front of anything resembling a crowd? I don't doubt they feature a string of great matches, but there's something about 50 fans sitting on their hands that melts snowflakes for me.


----------



## EmbassyForever

flag sabbath said:


> Do the latest Evolve shows take place in front of anything resembling a crowd? I don't doubt they feature a string of great matches, but there's something about 50 fans sitting on their hands that melts snowflakes for me.


NO. I felt like there was nobody in the crowd in EVOLVE 20. Still haven't watched EVOLVE 22 but from the very little I saw and from what I've head there were like 75 fans there.

But at least they were alive and actually cared about what's happening in the ring unlike the fans in the venue DGUSA/EVOLVE used to run lately.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I like EVOLVE but the fans just kill the show for me. 

btw who do you guys think should be next in line for SMV BOTI? I've heard ACH did an interview with them recently, but other than him, I'd say Johnny Gargano should be after ACH.


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> Anyone ordering AIW Absolution? I've always been against the whole iPPV thing, but I'm actually considering it. The only match I don't want to see is Submission Squad/Smothers & Old School Express. Dickinson/Whitmer should be insane, and I think Gargano and Page could very well be a MOTYC. Really looking forward to Matt Fitchett's return, but I'm really not sure why.


No if I'm off I'll probably order it. Ryan/Delaney might be a surprise as long as they stay away from an overbooked finish, interested in how Derrick Bateman looks against Donst, Elgin/Alexander should be good and most importantly Hope & Change lose the belts. I am wary of Lyndon in his match with ACH though, if he's off then it'll go downhill fast.


----------



## Lane

sXeMope said:


> Anyone ordering AIW Absolution? I've always been against the whole iPPV thing, but I'm actually considering it. The only match I don't want to see is Submission Squad/Smothers & Old School Express. Dickinson/Whitmer should be insane, and I think Gargano and Page could very well be a MOTYC. Really looking forward to Matt Fitchett's return, but I'm really not sure why.


I will be ordering it for sure. The 6 man bunkhouse will be awesome. GARRY JAY IS THE FUCKING MAN. Elgin had strong words after JLIT after his match with Alexander challenging him to a rematch do to Alexanders injury and promised the crowd "It will be the best fucking pro wrestling match you will ever see" Jollyville vs Sex Bob-ombs will be all kinds of fun. Dickinson vs Whitmer will be a balls to the wall brawl. Gargano vs Page could steal the show. ACH vs Lyndon provides Lyndon to have a huge breakout performance on IPPV. The mainevent has potential to tell a beautiful or crazy story. Nixon vs Youthinazia will be nuts. The tag title match will have Veda dieing.


----------



## Lane

Also, everybody check out prowrestlingtees.com Its very cool as one hour tees opened this site for the wrestlers themselves to have a place to sell their merch. Some shirts are older ones that would be hard to find anywhere else like Jimmy Jacobs put out a new AOTF shirt.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ha. I was legit about to ask if Bateman/Hutter would return to the promotion. Got my answer. vs Donst too. Now I have to see that match. Never ordered an iPPV yet. Truth be told, this one is looking tempting.


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> Gonna pass on the HDNet sale. If it were events I'd consider it.


:no:

I'm tellin ya man, GEMS. 

------------

That San Antonio ROH show somewhat intrigues me... IF it's really that good. Kinda have a feeling it won't be though.


----------



## RKing85

Wrestlecon next year is just one actual wrestling card?

Lame.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> :no:
> 
> I'm tellin ya man, GEMS.
> 
> ------------
> 
> That San Antonio ROH show somewhat intrigues me... IF it's really that good. Kinda have a feeling it won't be though.


Bleh. How many of those are filled with Davey Richards or Briscoes tag match I know I'll hate? b/c it never fails.

I bet it sucks. Card looks terrible outside of Strong vs Cole.


----------



## Lane

RKing85 said:


> Wrestlecon next year is just one actual wrestling card?
> 
> Lame.


But it is a super show with PWG, CZW, and ROH. Has a lot of potential. I want fucking Masada vs Super Dragon


----------



## duttanized

Damn, Evolve 20 wasn't anything impressive at all. 

Fox/Nick - Enjoyable
Nese/Del Sol - MOTN
Entertainment Match - Enjoyable
Tomahawk/EITA - Forgettable
Fray - OK
Chuck/Cage - Forgettable
Gargano/Matt - OK


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> Bleh. How many of those are filled with Davey Richards or Briscoes tag match I know I'll hate? b/c it never fails.
> 
> I bet it sucks. Card looks terrible outside of Strong vs Cole.


Actually not all that many. The best Volumes are 1-4 and they're heavily centered around Danielson/Black/Aries/Strong/the occasional American Wolves tag match. KENTA's run as well.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Actually not all that many. The best Volumes are 1-4 and they're heavily centered around Danielson/Black/Aries/Strong/the occasional American Wolves tag match. KENTA's run as well.


Danielson - (Y)
Black - (Y)
Aries - (Y)
Strong - (Y)
non crummy KENTA - (Y)

Perhaps I've made a terrible mistake.


----------



## duttanized

Also, Anthony Nese is the future.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lets hope Rickey Shane Page joins in.


----------



## Lane

Ricky is so underrated its criminal.


----------



## duttanized

Thoughts on Shane Strickland and Caleb Konley?


----------



## Obfuscation

I like Strickland. A solid junior heavyweight from what I've seen in CZW. Potentially could grow into someone better. Working with Rich Swann only aided him.

Konley I haven't seen a whole bunch, but he's fine enough. Doesn't he get a lot of hate though? I mean he's probably pretty "run of the mill" indie worker type status, but nothing wrong with that if you're not awful. He enters to dubstep. That won me over. He's big in some promotion I was looking at shows on Highspots. Forget the name though...something near New York.


----------



## duttanized

Maybe it's just me, but I think CZW's had most of the top young junior heavyweights in the past few years. I haven't been too impressed with Konley for some reason. For what it's worth, Dorado outshone both of them in the Fray.


----------



## Lane

Strickland has unlimited potential and continues to get better.

Caleb can be very good but for the love of all things good and holy keep him as a singles wrestler.


----------



## Obfuscation

Doesn't surprise me Lince Dorado looked better than both. Lince is good. Has the occasional propensity to die in matches; good nonetheless.

I miss him. Then again, doesn't really matter when I say that after what occurred this weekend.


----------



## duttanized

Lince should phase out that SSP sooner or later. He's a great wrestler without it, what happened on the weekend?


----------



## Obfuscation

duttanized said:


> Lince should phase out that SSP sooner or later. He's a great wrestler without it, what happened on the weekend?





Spoiler: .



Chikara died. Or is dead for an undetermined amount of time. I'm very fuzzy on the details.


----------



## duttanized

Obfuscation said:


> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> Chikara died. Or is dead for an undetermined amount of time. I'm very fuzzy on the details.


Ohhhh that. Lince has been in talks with TNA for a long, long time now though so we'll see more of him in the future. I know they were supposed to bring in Lince and TJ as a tag team but something fell through from TNA's side.


----------



## Obfuscation

tbf there have always been those guys "in talks with TNA" that linger about until they show up for one match or never at all. Lets only be confirmed once they happen to appear. Lince's ONO appearance was as fleeting as all the other returns/debuts that night.


----------



## Lane

Puma and Lince eh.


----------



## duttanized

I still see Lince back in TNA soon. TNA's five man recruiting team is horrendously cluttered. I'm just happy TJ got his shot, dude deserves it.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*EVOLVE 21 Review (6/1/2013)
-Another solid outing from the purple brand. Davis/Chucky T definitely stole the show by miles, they told a fantastic story here with some great spots and both guys looked fantastic, excellent stuff. Why didn’t the EVOLVE title main event?*

Caleb Konley vs. Tommy Taylor-**
Johnny Vandal vs. Lince Dorado-**
Andrew Everett & Derek Ryze vs. The Bravados-**
Jon Davis vs. Chuck Taylor-****+
Brian Cage & Anthony Nese vs. The Young Bucks-***
Samuray Del Sol vs. Shane Strickland-***
AR Fox vs. EITA-***
Tomahawk T.T vs. Johnny Gargano-***
Tomahawk T.T & EITA vs. Johnny Gargano & AR Fox-**

*EVOLVE 22 Review (6/2/2013)
-Another consistent card with some standouts sprinkled in. Show stealer was Gargano/Del Sol as expected though I am disappointed that Fox/Dorado didn’t live up to their prior matches but very creative with an awesome finish. Again, why did the EVOLVE Title not main event the show but here I understand that they were building to the OTUG Title match all weekend so it gets a pass I guess. Good weekend overall.*

Caleb Konley vs. Chuck Taylor-**
Ivelisse vs. Mia Yim-**
Anthony Nese vs. Tommy Taylor-***
Everett & The Bravados vs. Strickland & Ben Dejos-***
AR Fox vs. Lince Dorado-***+
Brian Cage vs. Derek Ryze-SQUASH
Brian Cage vs. Jon Davis-***
Johnny Gargano vs. Samuray Del Sol-****
The Young Bucks vs. Tomahawk T.T & EITA-***+


----------



## ninetwentyfour

EVOLVE 20

Gargano/Jackson - ***1/4
Cage/C Taylor - **1/2
FRAY! - ***1/4+
Eita/TT - ***1/2
Bravado's/Dunkerton & Chicago - N/R
Nese/Del Sol - ***1/2
Jackson/Fox - ***1/4+

EVOLVE 21

Konley/T Taylor - **1/4
Dorado/Vandal - **
Bravado's/Ryze & Everett - **1/2
Davis/Taylor - ****
Bucks/Cage & Nese - ***3/4
Strickland/Del Sol - ***1/4+
Eita/Fox - ***1/4+
TT/Gargano - ***1/4

EVOLVE 22

Konley/C Taylor - **1/4
Yim/Ivelisse - *1/2
Nese/T Taylor - **1/2
Bravado's & Everett/DBD & Strickland - ***1/4+
Dorado/Fox - ***1/2+
Ryze/Cage - N/R
Cage/Davis - ***+
Del Sol/Gargano - ****
Bucks/Eita & TT - ***1/2+


----------



## smitlick

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2007 Night 2*

1. El Generico vs Bad Bones
**3/4

2. Four Way Match
**1/2

3. Nigel McGuiness vs Ares
***

4. Matt Sydal vs Claudio Castagnoli
***

5. 6 Man Tag Team Match
**1/2

6. Chris Hero vs Ryo Saito
***3/4

7. Murat Bosporus vs Go Shiozaki
***1/2


*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2007 Night 3*

1. El Generico vs Ares
***

2. Chris Hero vs Murat Bosporus
***1/2

3. Bad Bones vs Go Shiozaki
**3/4

4. Ablas vs McGuiness/Williams
***

5. PAC vs Davey Richards
***1/4

6. Saito/Sydal vs Castagnoli/Sitoci
***1/2

7. Chris Hero vs Ares
****

Skipped a few matches here due to a lack of interest



*wXw Back 2 The Roots VII*

1. Big Van Walter vs Bryan Danielson
****

2. Chris Hero & Marc Roudin vs Claudio Castagnoli & Ares
***1/2​

Also if anyones interested I have wXw Back 2 The Roots VII, GSW Battlefield 2008 and The Best of IWA-MS 2008 Vol 4 if anyones interested PM me as I'll be listing them on eBay shortly.


----------



## Obfuscation

I had to have problems with my XWT account when EVOLVE shows were finally put up. I don't even like Jon Davis yet I'm really wanting to check out the match vs Chuckie T. 

Grrrr. see, I'm growling with semi-frustration. That's not normal.


----------



## smitlick

*AIW Hell On Earth 8*

1. Biff Busick vs Jaka
**3/4
Bro Hymn 

2. The Old School Express vs The Submission Squad
*1/2

3. Davey Vega vs Josh Alexander vs Louis Lyndon
***

4. Ethan Page vs Colin Delaney
***
YAY for Seleziya

5. Hope and Change vs The Batiri
**1/4

6. Allysin Kay vs KC Warfield
1/2*

7. Irish Airborne vs Youthanazia
***1/4

8. Michael Elgin vs Johnny Gargano
***1/4

9. Nixon vs Team AIW
***

10. AR Fox vs ACH
***3/4​
And eBay wise I have the following for sale if anyones interested

Irish Whip Wrestling 2 DVD Lot (Includes matches with Sheamus, Drew McIntyre & Go Shiozaki)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171050673167?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

WWE Survivor Series 2009
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171050983115?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

WWE Extreme Rules 2012
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171050983367?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

WWE Royal Rumble 2009 Blu-Ray (Region B)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171053473578?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

WWE Over The Limit 2012
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171053477852?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

WWE No Way Out 2012
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171053478084?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

WWE Summerslam 2012
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171053478506?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

IWA-MS Best of 2008 Vol 4 (Includes Roderick Strong, Sami Callihan, Jon Moxley & Trevor Murdock)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171055346599?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

GSW Battlefield 2008 (Includes Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels & Claudio Castagnoli)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171055346934?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

wXw Back 2 The Roots VII (Includes Bryan Danielson, Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171055347167?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Relentless Review:*

Michael Elgin vs Kyle Matthews - ***

Adam Cole vs Adam Page - ***1/4 (Really enjoyed it, wasn't expecting it to be that good, Page should be signed)

Roderick Strong vs Mark Briscoe - *** (When the match got better they ended it)

American Wolves vs SCUM - **3/4 (Corino was brilliant here)

Jay Lethal and C&C vs Matt Taven and Jay Lethal - ***1/4

Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs - *** (Terrible booking for this match, the noDQ stip was unnecessary and the match as a whole felt too short and uneventful)
*
ROH World Champinship: *Jay Briscoe vs BJ Whitmer - ***1/2-***3/4​


----------



## Dark Church

ROH 11th Anniversary
7:01 QT Marshall vs Adam Page vs Silas Young vs Mike Sydal vs ACH vs Tadarius Thomas - **1/2
8:32 S.C.U.M vs C&C Wrestling Factory - ***
12:02 Charlie Haas vs BJ Whitmer - **1/2
15:42 Forever Hooligans vs American Wolves - **3/4
15:33 Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin - ***1/2
13:35 Matt Taven vs Adam Cole - ***
15:14 reDRagon vs The Briscoes - ***
20:47 Jay Lethal vs Kevin Steen - ***1/4

Overall it was a solid card with nothing bad but nothing great either. Strong/Elgin and Steen/Lethal were the best matches. This was actually the first time I saw quite a few guys. Cole, reDRagon, Elgin, C&C sand Taven all looked at least decent for a first look.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Relentless*


Michael Elgin vs. Kyle Mathews - ***

Adam Cole vs. Adam Page - ***

Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong - **1/4

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Chris Larusso - SQUASH

The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) vs. SCUM (Cliff Compton and Rhett Titus) - **

Jay Lethal, Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander vs. reDRagon (Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish) and Matt Taven - **1/2

*No Disqualification*
Kevin Steen vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4

*ROH World Title*
Jay Briscoe vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/4

Opening two matches were surprisingly solid and interesting, unfortunately they were followed up by a weak middle of the show and ended with two good but under-performing main events. 



*EVOVLE 22 iPPV*


Chuck Taylor vs. Caleb Konley - **

*SHINE Showcase*
Mia Yim vs. Ivelisse - *

Anthony Nese vs. Tommy Taylor - **3/4

Andrew Everett & The Bravados (Harlem & Lancelot) vs. Shane Strickland & Los Ben Dejos (Cruz & Rios) - **1/4

*EVOLVE Title*
AR Fox vs. Lince Dorado - ***1/4

Brian Cage vs. Derek Ryze - SQUASH

Brian Cage vs. Jon Davis - **

*Open The Freedom Gate Title*
Johnny Gargano vs. Samuray Del Sol - ***1/2

*Open The United Gate Titles*
The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. EITA & Tomahawk TT - ****

Undercard was below EVOLVE 20 but the two main event delivered as Gargano's heel persona actually helped the match and the Bucks continue to be the best team out there. 
​


----------



## Lane

Elgin vs Masada from AAW was pretty damn enjoyable. Masada wrestled like he wanted a job.


----------



## Corey

I've always found Elgin wrestling people his own size to be rather enjoyable, although it doesn't happen very often. Have to check that out when it's released. Speaking of Elgin, the girlfriend's asleep and I AIN'T, so I'm gonna watch some wrasslin... :mark:

Michael Elgin vs. ACH (_ROH Dragon's Reign_) - *** 1/2

Heard a lot of great shit about this and I was pretty happy with it considering my expectations were quite low. To be honest this was my first time seeing ACH and he reminds me WAY too much of AR Fox right now and that is just not good. Extremely goofy looking comedic selling and stupid ass facial expressions while seemingly relying on nothing but spots (2 of which were half botched in this). First several minutes are Elgin overpowering the youngster (ACH's goofy ass selling only let Elgin hold the suplex for 36 seconds, NICE GOIN KID) until ACH makes the comeback and it's just a bunch of back and forths move for like 10 minutes. Normally this would get old but they delivered some damn good nearfalls and Elgin's deadlift falcon arrow was fucking gorgeous.Excellent nearfall after ACH gets a random flurry offense when he's at his lowest point in the match. It always bothers me that Elgin wrestles these smaller guys like they're equals and they have to trade moves over and over, but it always puts a big smile on my face if he ends up MURDERING them in the end.  Anyways, good match besides the young kid looking stupid on a few occasions.


----------



## Lane

Im hoping Hollister takes the belt off of Elgin on the 28th
Also: I love the Crist's promos on the shows. Its humerus.
Everybody watch the 8 man tag from AAW Take No Prisoners. This is lunacy. Josh Alexander is a bump machine.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I've always found Elgin wrestling people his own size to be rather enjoyable, although it doesn't happen very often. Have to check that out when it's released. Speaking of Elgin, the girlfriend's asleep and I AIN'T, so I'm gonna watch some wrasslin... :mark:
> 
> Michael Elgin vs. ACH (_ROH Dragon's Reign_) - *** 1/2
> 
> Heard a lot of great shit about this and I was pretty happy with it considering my expectations were quite low. To be honest this was my first time seeing ACH and he reminds me WAY too much of AR Fox right now and that is just not good. Extremely goofy looking comedic selling and stupid ass facial expressions while seemingly relying on nothing but spots (2 of which were half botched in this). First several minutes are Elgin overpowering the youngster (ACH's goofy ass selling only let Elgin hold the suplex for 36 seconds, NICE GOIN KID) until ACH makes the comeback and it's just a bunch of back and forths move for like 10 minutes. Normally this would get old but they delivered some damn good nearfalls and Elgin's deadlift falcon arrow was fucking gorgeous.Excellent nearfall after ACH gets a random flurry offense when he's at his lowest point in the match. It always bothers me that Elgin wrestles these smaller guys like they're equals and they have to trade moves over and over, but it always puts a big smile on my face if he ends up MURDERING them in the end.  Anyways, good match besides the young kid looking stupid on a few occasions.


Interesting review. Feels like there were glaring negatives you didn't enjoy, but you managed to find positives to put over the match. I'm intrigued, although I fear not liking it all that much.


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> Interesting review. Feels like there were glaring negatives you didn't enjoy, but you managed to find positives to put over the match. I'm intrigued, although I fear not liking it all that much.


I think my rating may be a tad generous due it really just being about 3 moments that I _really _enjoyed, but the rest was certainly still watchable. Crowd was eating it up like butter.

I just hope ACH doesn't pull the same shit in all his matches that he did here. Elgin throws him up for the suplex and the kid starts flailing his arms around and acting like a fish out of water, I would've been pissed if I was Elgin. Toss in the annoying facial expressions and goofy ass selling and I'm not exactly sold on the guy, but I'll give him another go in the near future.

May check out Lethal vs. Jacobs No DQ from the same show, since it is Jacobs of course.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jacobs worked vs Lethal a few times this year before that and it sucked. Fingers crossed he worked his magic in a No DQ environment.

ACH does that "flailing arms" thing in every match. It's part of his work I guess. I'm still in the middle with him. Some matches I like and some I think are terrible. There hasn't been a consistent pattern. Well, that's a lie. I don't have a major problem with him, yet I do think _most_ of his matches have been on the negative side than positive. I want to like him. So much to the point where I kind of do. How's that for contradictory? Hasn't always had the best opponents either. Favorite match so far has been the good one vs Mark Angelosetti last year in Chikara. The first one - The Ring of Wax. All I know is, he won't be a favorite of mine ever. Far too up in the air when it comes to the matches to be that way.


----------



## Chismo

*Chikara The Ghost of You Clings*

*(5/4/2013)*


1.	Chuck Taylor vs. Shenron

_Well, here we go, this is my new guilty pleasure of the year, Chucky T versus a rookie. The match is buckets of fun, they fired up the crowd immensely, and Chuck’s goofy stuff was top notch, he’s just so natural. And this Shenron dude? Let me tell you, if you think AR Fox is a stupid reckless fuck, then oh boy, you’re so wrong, warm the cookies and stop the presses, because this Shenron guy is suicidal._

***1/2


2.	Pieces of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & AssailANT)

_In my opinion, matches like this one is where Chikara is at it’s best and delivers greatness, when they keep comedy to minimum, and let the ringwork speak. This match was awesome, great, with basic tag team storytelling and structure, but with Chikara’s fingerprints to spice shit up. Everyone was great, but AssailANT was the MVP, such a classy face-in-peril he was, I got some Generico vibe from that._

******


3.	Gran Akuma vs. Sugar Dunkerton

_This was designed to move the Sugar/F.I.S.T. story to the next level, and it worked, but in essence, it was still a basic pro-wrestling play where Sugar’s goofy comedy approach meets Akuma’s serious shit._

**3/4


4.	Amasis vs. Kobald

_After the terrible performance from the night before, Amasis was much better here, he actually sold things. Also, I dig Kobald more and more._

**1/4


5.	The Spectral Envoy (UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked & Frightmare) & Green Ant vs. DeviANT & The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant)

_Meh, typical multi-man exhibition sprint, nothing more, there were sloppy moments, but I liked the ending._

**


6.	Tim Donst vs. Saturyne

_Hell yeah, two of my Chikara favorites together in the ring. Donst’s “sick of everything” character is excellent, and Saturyne is becoming the female version of El Generico, she’s such a fun, loveable underdog, and a lock for at least a solid match. Great work from both._

***1/4


7.	*Chikara Grand Championship*: Eddie Kingston © vs. Mark Angelosetti

_Yep… Eddie Kingston does it again. Or, should I say “Mr. Touchdown does it again”? Because, both statements are true, and both guys are amazing at what they do, very consistent in big matches. Eddie decides to take the kid to school, and Mark is a jerk, but he’s a tough and smart jerk. The legwork sessions were predictable but good, it gave us a dose of unpredictability, convinced us that Mark might actually win. Awesome match with great selling, climax and finish._

***3/4


8.	*Chikara Campeonatos de Parejas*: 3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) © vs. The Batiri (Obariyon & Kodama)

_JEEE-ZUS! Another painfully boring 3.0 match, they are cure for insomnia, I swear. This one even had a generic injury angle to put some sympathy on them, but I still didn’t care. They are boring characters, dull wrestlers and sloppy athletes._

*1/4


I swear, I’m gonna pretend the main event never existed so I can call this an amazing show. Go check the matches under 1, 2 and 7, ASAP.​


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> Jacobs worked vs Lethal a few times this year before that and it sucked. Fingers crossed he worked his magic in a No DQ environment.
> 
> ACH does that "flailing arms" thing in every match. It's part of his work I guess. I'm still in the middle with him. Some matches I like and some I think are terrible. There hasn't been a consistent pattern. Well, that's a lie. I don't have a major problem with him, yet I do think _most_ of his matches have been on the negative side than positive. I want to like him. So much to the point where I kind of do. How's that for contradictory? Hasn't always had the best opponents either. Favorite match so far has been the good one vs Mark Angelosetti last year in Chikara. The first one - The Ring of Wax. All I know is, he won't be a favorite of mine ever. Far too up in the air when it comes to the matches to be that way.


The part about the opponents is a shame too. Like what TaylorFitz said a while back about AR Fox, I really wish we had some ring generals still around to show these guys the ropes and guide them to not look so fucking stupid all the time but unfortunately it's all a bunch of guys that are going to either wrestle the same style and fly around the ring or just wanna get their own name out there so who fuckin cares what the other guy is doin? I miss the old days of the indies...


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The part about the opponents is a shame too. Like what TaylorFitz said a while back about AR Fox, I really wish we had some ring generals still around to show these guys the ropes and guide them to not look so fucking stupid all the time but unfortunately it's all a bunch of guys that are going to either wrestle the same style and fly around the ring or just wanna get their own name out there so who fuckin cares what the other guy is doin? I miss the old days of the indies...


I agree as it is a topic I've often discussed too. I don't want to get into details of it again b/c well, I've exhausted all I can say about the subject, but no doubt every single wrestler would benefit from having someone lead the pack opposed to everyone kind of fighting among themselves, if you will. There aren't much left. Or with the ones remaining, the often aren't used in that position.


----------



## Corey

Never really followed Chikara but I just decided to download almost all of their shows from this year (skipped 2 I believe). Pretty excited to see Mr. Touchdown & The Devastation Corporation. Those guys look awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

Mr. Touchdown has been the god damn man this entire year. Can't go wrong with Dev Corp either. Those guys are two relatively excellent monsters.

Keep an eye out for The Shard too. (Y)_ (and personal standpoint comments permits I plug Ophidian and Tim Donst too b/c well, they've been my favorites from the company for years.)_

btw, which shows did you skip? b/c While The Dawn is Breaking isn't a show that's too special collectively, you must see Touchdown vs Saturyne. So, if that wasn't one of them, get it.


----------



## Corey

I skipped Watchmaker & While The Dawn Is Breaking. WTDIB is such a large file for me to just wanna see one match though... heard a lot of 'meh' reactions when it comes to 3.0.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, the main event is dull. A Young Bucks match being dull means the world explodes. but I'm dead serious about Touchdown vs Saturyne. Download it later on, watch it _(it is the first match)_ then scrap it. Only other thing you'll miss would be a good trios match.


----------



## Rah

Seconding Touchdown/Saturyne.


----------



## Chismo

Mr. Touchdown is the man, he plays his character and gimmick to perfection, douche 101. He's a great athlete as well. 

But Eddie Kingston is something else.


----------



## seabs

*Bryan Danielson, Claudio Castagnoli & Dave Taylor vs Johnny Saint, Mike Quackenbush & Skayde - CHIKARA King of Trios 2009*
_If this match stopped at Bryan Danielson, Claudio Castagnoli & Dave Taylor vs Johnny Saint then it would be such an easy lock. Alas Mike Quackenbush & Skayde - CHIKARA are also included and taint it. This is still something I'd call really good but there was always something there that basically sucked after the other 4 guys ruled the world. I love Danielson in the pre match promo. "I don't know who Skayde is but I'd love to get my hands on him". Ha. God doesn't know who you are so you don't matter period. I don't know who he is either aside from always hearing his name with Quack's and how he's supposedly a legend. I've seen about 3 matches of his with Quack and ha what a load of old cobblers. Granted that's probably a harsh summary based off such little but jesus of nazareth he looked the dogs shits in this. I imagine a dog would actually commit doggy suicide if he shat Skayde out. My point is that he SUCKED in this. Caps lock level of suckery. I know Craig loved this match but please tell me you thought Skayde was horrific in this too? Quack is Quack and he's extremely unlikeable in a wrestling ring. I imagined he'd have some worth in this because him and Claudio normally work well together but they don't here. Quack looks a million more times like an unintenionally dislikable Johnny Saint ripoff when he's actually in the ring with Johnny Saint himself. Saint is magnificent in this and I'll let Quack's suckiness in this slide because he gave us Saint vs Danielson which was glorious. Skayde aint getting away with shit though. He gave me Quack. ****** cunt. It's kinda saddening watching Danielson and Claudio like this compared to now. I mean they're both still two of the best wrestlers in the world right now but they're both pretty heavily restricted on how great they can be, even Danielson. For a guy who's getting buried because he's boring Claudio is crazy entertaining in this. I miss Claudio's hey shtick. That shtick ruled. Now he yodels and wears man purses. Hey! Taylor is really great in it too and for a while I thought I was gonna have 2 Dave Taylor matches on my list somehow. He has this weird thing of tagging out really quickly that I assumed was going somewhere but never actually did so ended up just being kinda odd. Dave Taylor of Team Uppercut actually used uppercuts too. Yay. Danielson has a good little arc with his bad leg and where he goes nuts on Quack but nobody really stays tagged in for more than a few minutes so little stories like that don't really get chance to develop. Quack's a piece of shit so rather than getting angry and violent back he just keeps on stealing Johnny Saint's shtick while Johnny Saint stands on the apron and then comes in and does it better than Quack could ever imagine. Interested in if Quack and Claudio's TPI match holds up now my seething hatred for Quack has escalated to new levels. I probably sound quite negative about it but everyone should at least try and watch it for this. I won't vote for it and I wish for the life of me someone other than Quack got those 4 guys in the same ring but it's certainly good. I didn't notice Bryce "hey everyone look at me the ref" Remsburg until about 20 minutes in which I guess is a positive for him if I'm looking on the bright side of things. I'm not though so I will still pay ROH for a shitty iPPV stream if they put Bryce Rembsurg getting massacred by Uhaa Nation on iPPV._


----------



## Obfuscation

Nah, you're spot on. Jorge "Skayde" Rivera sucks.

Part of me thinks you may like Team Uppercut vs The Roughnecks from King of Trios '09 Night One more than that match. It lacks Johnny Saint, but it also lacks Quack & Skayde. Cancels out.


----------



## seabs

*Saint was the star of that match.

May as well ask while I'm in here, any CZW matches that people would consider a top 100 match of the decade? I'm talking ****1/4 or higher. Or IWA:MS deathmatches.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Only one that keeps popping up first is Hero vs Kingston Loser Leaves Town from _Out With The Old; In With The New 2007_.


----------



## Platt

Seabs said:


> *Saint was the star of that match.
> 
> May as well ask while I'm in here, any CZW matches that people would consider a top 100 match of the decade? I'm talking ****1/4 or higher. Or IWA:MS deathmatches.*


Don't know if you'd count them as deathmatches but both Jacobs vs Whitmer (I Quit & Barbedwire) matches from IWA in 08 were ****1/2+ IMO.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Seabs said:


> *Saint was the star of that match.
> 
> May as well ask while I'm in here, any CZW matches that people would consider a top 100 match of the decade? I'm talking ****1/4 or higher. Or IWA:MS deathmatches.*


I was bored so I checked star ratings from the DVD Star Ratings thread. Here are some of the matches that got **** or over.

*Best Of The Best 12*
Sami Callihan vs. Adam Cole

*Cage Of Death 14*
Matt Tremont vs. DJ Hyde

*Tangled Web 5*
Matt Tremont vs. DJ Hyde
AR Fox vs Alex Colon

*Redemption 2012*
Matt Tremont vs. DJ Hyde

*Tournament of Death 11*
Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc
Drake Younger vs. Masada

I'd also recommend Masada vs. Davey Richards. If you think that Masada's just another talentless deathmatch guy it will prove you wrong. Tho it could be because it's against Davey but whatever.


----------



## sharkboy22

I need to see that MASADA/Richards match. Been hearing a lot of great things about it.

As for IWA MS goes, I give up on looking for anything IWA MS. That shit is almost extinct. I don't even know if I can trust Smart Mark Video. Do they still ship stuff? And I've been searching everywhere but can't find the critically acclaimed TPI '04. Would love to see that. Not even SMV's website has it for sale.


----------



## Platt

sharkboy22 said:


> And I've been searching everywhere but can't find the critically acclaimed TPI '04. Would love to see that. Not even SMV's website has it for sale.


If you want it on DVD Highspots have it http://www.highspots.com/p/22578.html or SMV have it as a download http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/iwa-m...ilter_description=true&filter_category_id=223 & http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/iwa-m...ilter_description=true&filter_category_id=223 and I'm pretty sure it's on XWT as well.

EDIT: Here's the link for it on XWT http://xtremewrestlingtorrents.net/details.php?id=81869 and it's even freeleech


----------



## sXeMope

I've never had any problems with SMV. Never heard about any problems with them either. They've always had good service. Either way. while it's rather irrelevant now seeing as an XWT link was posted, it's available on DVD from SMV here: http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/iwa-m...nal-2004-sept-17-and-18-2004-highland-in.html - Had to Google search it. Isn't in the IWA Mid South section (chronologically at least) for whatever reason. I always use Google to find stuff on SMV's site. Not sure if they've changed it, but their search function is super fucked up. Search for something, and the top results are shoot interviews of people who are in no way connected to what you're looking for



Seabs said:


> *Saint was the star of that match.
> 
> May as well ask while I'm in here, any CZW matches that people would consider a top 100 match of the decade? I'm talking ****1/4 or higher. Or IWA:MS deathmatches.*


You making a deathmatch comp? Curious as Top 100 seems like an odd request. Or do you just mean 100 matches of the decade in general? Either way, here are some CZW matches off the top of my head.

*Masada vs. Danny Havoc* - Gusset Plates - New Heights 2011
*Drake Younger vs. JC Bailey* - Barefoot Thumbtacks - IWA Mid South (Not sure of the show)
*Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage* - NRBW - Cage Of Death (Not sure of the year. It was the year before his last COD)
*Dave Crist vs. AR Fox* - Ladder Match - Down With The Sickness 2012
*Christina Von Eerie vs. Masada* - Deathmatch - 14th Anniversary
*Joker vs. Brain Damage* - Home Run Derby - New Year's Resolution
*Messiah vs. Zandig* - Nail Boards - Extreme Overdrive
*Joker vs. Chri$ Ca$h* - Ladder Match - Cage Of Death V
*Chri$ Ca$h vs. JC Bailey* - Ultraviolent Ladders - Tournament Of Death 3
*SeXXXy Eddy vs. Arsenal* - Light Tubes - Tournament Of Death 3
*Masada vs. Danny Havoc* - Panes Of Glass - Tangled Web 2 (I think it was 2. It was Masada's CZW debut)
*Masada vs. Davey Richards* - Night Of Infamy (Anyone who views Masada as a garbage wrestler should watch this. Davey also put him over on the mic after the match)
*Sami Callihan vs. Danny Havoc* - Cage Of Death 11
tHURTeen vs. Danny Havoc - Light Tube Madness - Can't remember the shows name. It was in 2010 though, in Indiana I think.
*Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer* - NRBW - IWA Mid South (Not sure of the show)



Highspots put out a Briscoe Brothers shoot. I'm not a fan of theirs but I imagine the shoot itself is hilarious, if it's anything like their promos


----------



## seabs

*Nah I'm doing a top 100 matches of the 00's poll.*


----------



## Mattyb2266

Well for CZW I'm gonna second Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage NRBW from COD 11. Still my personal favorite death match. And IWA:MS JC Bailey vs. Drake Younger from KOTDM 2006.


----------



## Lane

Seabs said:


> *Saint was the star of that match.
> 
> May as well ask while I'm in here, any CZW matches that people would consider a top 100 match of the decade? I'm talking ****1/4 or higher. Or IWA:MS deathmatches.*


Drake Younger vs Scotty Vortekz from Tangled Web for the story alone.
Masada vs Danny Havoc gusset plates
Gage vs Thumbtack Jack NRBW
JC Bailey vs Drake Younger barefoot thumbtacks
Sami Callihan vs Danny Havoc COD 11
BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs NRBW-infuckingcredible match.
Necro Butcher vs Toby Klein IWA KOTDM 03 or 04
Zandig vs Nick Mondo from TOD


----------



## smitlick

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2008 Night 1*

1. Ares vs Big Van Walter
**

2. Jimmy Jacobs vs Tommy End
***

3. Absolute Andy vs Chris Hero
***1/2

4. El Generico vs Taiji Ishimori
****

5. Chuck Taylor vs Emil Sitoci
**1/2

6. Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush
****1/4

7. Doug Williams vs Naomichi Marufuji
****

Just listed it as well
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171056499977


*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2008 Night 2*

1. Chris Hero vs Emil Sitoci
***1/2

2. Bad Bones vs El Generico
***1/4

3. 6 Man Tag Team Match
***

4. Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji
****1/4

5. Johnny Saint vs Mike Quackenbush
****

And I've listed Night 2 as well 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171056515227

I thought about watching the Main Event (Pain/Douglas) on Night 2 but I really couldn't stomach sitting through that long of a match with no sleep.​


----------



## Lane

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv_wCkZqeD0
Skip to about 30 mins for Chris Masters vs Lance Hoyt


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh that Masters vs Hoyt match surfaces. YES!

:mark:


----------



## Corey

Lane said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv_wCkZqeD0
> Skip to about 30 mins for Chris Masters vs Lance Hoyt


Just watched this, real good shit. Masters puts in another great babyface performance and Hoyt looks like a dominant champ. Good selling of the back and use of the Master Lock. *** 3/4


----------



## flag sabbath

Jesus, is the TCW commentary always that in-your-face unbearable? It's like the split personalities of David Crockett rowing amongst themselves. Anyway, it was a solid match, but hardly a motyc - maybe ***1/4.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara - Aniversario: Never Compromise​*
1) The Spectral Envoy vs The Colony Xtreme Force ~ ***1/2*


2) Delirious vs Dasher Hatfield ~ *****


3) The Colony vs Devastation Corporation ~ *****1/4*


4) *Sarcophagus Match*
Ophidian vs Amasis ~ *N/R*


5) *Hair vs Hair Match*
Tim Donst vs Gavin Loudspeaker ~ ***


6) *Chikara Tag Team Championship*
3.0(c) vs Pieces of Hate ~ ****1/4*


7) *Chikara Grand Championship*
Eddie Kingston(c) vs Icarus ~ ******​



Spoiler: detailed review w/results & thoughts



~ For the record, I liked the ending from the perspective of an engrossing story upcoming. We don't when it'll come back into play, but it was much too inconclusive for it to never do so. Dasher Hatfield letting us know he saw Archibald Peck out there means it is all going to come ahead once things return back to normal. Or we see hints brought together during the Wrestling Is... shows.

~ Sarcophagus Match is damn near impossible for me to rate. It wasn't b/c it went over thirty minutes either. It was more along the lines of such an unusual structure to it. Those two beat the tar out of each other and yet there was no end in sight. Made it all feel like one large segment more than a match. Idk, that's just what I took away from it. Bad enough Ophidian had to job to someone he had no business doing so to after all of the good heel work since the end of 2011 + a really poor finish. Made no sense & came off like "oh, that's it?" Why didn't it end off the Egyptian Destroyer on the stage? Or have Amasis do something on the stage and then end it. That simple. Whatever, I guess. I just hope this isn't the death of Ophidian. b/c then I'll have a piece of me dead in the world of wrestling.

~ Hair vs Hair wasn't a bad match as much as it was the most predictable _"goody two shoes b/s who gives a damn"_ happy ending crap we all knew was coming. I hate when Chikara does this forced babyface crap that I'm supposed to care about. They did it with 3.0 (whom I do like as characters, but not as tag champs level) and now they're doing it with - ugh - Gavin Loudspeaker? In his general role, he's fine. Not when he's defeating another stellar heel they have in Tim Donst. How does this make him look good? Jakob punch or not, I was bleh on this entire situation. Luckily Tim made the match work and Gavin was a lot better in the ring than I think everyone else expected. I just couldn't care less about it, quite frankly.

~ Colony vs Dev Corp was SOOOOOOOOOOOOO awesome. All of those guys brought their A-Game and wow did it show. Simple big vs little man formula emphasized by the talents of all men involved. Everything that could have gone well did in this one. Crowd was amazing for all aspects of it too. Perfect confluence of events made this an absolute joy to watch. So much so in that I think it effectively took over as my favorite Chikara match this year. Fire Ant was on - pun intended - FIRE~! during all of this. Max Smashmaster was leaving his feet more times than science should allow. He's a hell of an athlete. Tbf, all of Dev Corp are. Even Fumblecrunch despite this only being my first viewing of his work. He impressed me. Great match. Hot and heavy trios action from start to finish. Everyone should check this out.

~ Pieces of Hate vs 3.0 was good with believable falls. Glad something 3.0 did not vs Dev Corp managed to be good. Their match vs Batiri was a bust and vs Bucks was decent at best. This worked out nicely with good psychology _(as it were...)_ thrown in. Pieces of Hate are awesome; Shard works his ass off every match. Jigsaw has always stuck out to me as someone who's quite good. He proved it again here. A good match with a fantastic result for me, personally. I was jumping up and down with joy when Pieces of Hate won. :mark:

~ Kingston vs Icarus was another really great match. Told a wonderful story. Icarus & Kingston's promos for the match was just as wonderful and only contributed to the story the match told. <3333 Icarus' Marty Jannetty attire. I knew going in this was going to be on of those "double turn" type of matches. Icarus in-between of a heel to face shift and Kingston the opposite with a face going heel. This match is why I love Kingston. He's great no matter what role he plays. He makes you love to root him on as a babyface and he makes you want to hate him as a heel. He helped Icarus get so much sympathy while beating him down. Destroying Icarus' back throughout, even bringing the chair into play. Not wanting to lose his darling Grand Championship. He was fed up with being the hero. He's going to do whatever it takes to retain. Icarus only wanted to use his hero to inspire him. It just so happens he had the fans behind him 50% of the way and eventually 100% as the match wore on. Ah, I really did love this. Proof Icarus CAN be good enough to have a match worth seeing too. I've always knew he was. I'm not calling him a great worker or anything like that, but he's fine. He's good when he put his best effort in. I'll firmly stand by it; proven here otherwise. The non-finish was the only thing that marred it. Wow I thought we had ourselves a new champion in Icarus. Chikara special tease was tremendous. Finish was part of a MUCH bigger picture, though. Can't fault 'em for that as it'll mean something more later on. Great match.


----------



## Rah

I shouldn't have stopped the video, then.

That match got a massive plug over on WKO. I still need to find Green Ant/Kingston, though. Not the show, the match. Sigh.


----------



## Chismo

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I was bored so I checked star ratings from the DVD Star Ratings thread. Here are some of the matches that got **** or over.
> 
> *Cage Of Death 14*
> Matt Tremont vs. DJ Hyde
> 
> *Tangled Web 5*
> Matt Tremont vs. DJ Hyde
> AR Fox vs Alex Colon


Excellent matches. That Fox/Colon match blew my mind back then, and Tremont/DJ from the same show had few disgusting moments, but hell, we're no pussies.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> *Redemption 2012*
> Matt Tremont vs. DJ Hyde


This, however, was shite.


----------



## geraldinhio

Random re-watch *PWG BOLA 2010 NIGHT 2 Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa*

A star is born. Forgot how much I liked this match. It's the perfect dynamic of the veteran bully in Hero vs the young spunky underdog in Tozawa. So much happened in the match and it just flew by, didn't feel like 16 minutes at all. The chop exchange was crazy, as was Tozawa's comeback with the deadlift german and shining wizard. Tozawa kicking out from the sick mafia kick at one always makes me smile, the crowd is just molten for it. Just love this match, best of the weekend if I recall right. *****1/4+*

A link for anyone who's interested : http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/mGn-cZrGWx4/

Also rewatched *Nightmare Violence Connection vs Generico/Ricochet from ASW 8 Night 1*

I won't even try review this match. Still holds up as just a jaw dropping, batshit crazy tag match. 
*
****3/4*


----------



## Rah

That match was such beauty!


----------



## Corey

^^^ Masters/Hoyt?



flag sabbath said:


> Jesus, is the TCW commentary always that in-your-face unbearable? It's like the split personalities of David Crockett rowing amongst themselves. Anyway, it was a solid match, but hardly a motyc - maybe ***1/4.


You think that was bad (which I didn't mind at all btw), you should watch a PWX show, or at least the last one I watched (Enemy Territory). The commentary audio is wayyyyy louder than the actual in house audio so it's almost unbearable when something big happens and the guy starts yelling about it.


----------



## T-Mack

smitlick said:


> I thought about watching the Main Event (Pain/Douglas) on Night 2 but I really couldn't stomach sitting through that long of a match with no sleep.


Please do and post thoughts on it. I watched it, in 2008, and it was hellaciously long and, honestly, a really stupid match with a million moves and kickouts and stuff... But I loved it. I have no idea why. I've only seen it that one time but I was totally with it and I truthfully couldn't see anybody else possibly liking that match. It's totally my "Yeah, I don't always have great taste in wrestling..." match. Maybe it really IS good though. I need to know. I haven't thought about that match in 5 years.

The following year they try to do the same match with Douglas and Absolute Andy though and it is the fucking WORST. If you're going to watch the 2009 tournament, avoid that like the plague. 45-minutes of torture. At least Pain/Douglas had some crazy moves.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Any other great matches from Akira Tozawa I should watch? Great matches from Shingo and YAMATO also appreciated.


----------



## geraldinhio

Any of Tozawa's PWG matches, track down the two I mentioned if you haven't seen them. Shingo vs Davey is the first match that pops to mind also Generico match from PWG and Tozawa match from DG last year.


----------



## Rah

Shingo/Tozawa in Dragon Gate (17/07/2011) was pretty good.


----------



## Corey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Any other great matches from Akira Tozawa I should watch? Great matches from Shingo and YAMATO also appreciated.


YES, there's many.

Akira Tozawa vs. Chris Hero - PWG All Star Weekend 8 Night 1
Akira Tozawa vs. PAC - DGUSA Mercury Rising 2011
Akira Tozawa vs. BxB Hulk - DGUSA United: Finale
Akira Tozawa vs. YAMATO - DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2011

Shingo vs. Takeshi Morishima - ROH Good Times, Great Memories
Shingo vs. Naruki Doi - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate
Shingo vs. Davey Richards - DGUSA Untouchable 2009
Shingo vs. BxB Hulk - DGUSA Bushido: Code of the Warrior
Shingo vs. Masato Yoshino - DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate
Shingo vs. Dragon Kid - DGUSA Untouchable 2010

YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate
YAMATO vs. Bryan Danielson - DGUSA Untouchable 2010
YAMATO vs. Austin Aries - DGUSA Mercury Rising 2011
YAMATO vs. PAC - DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2011
YAMATO vs. Johnny Gargano - DGUSA Freedom Fight 2011

That's just singles matches! You want tags too!?!?

CIMA & Genki Horiguchi vs. YAMATO & Akira Tozawa - DGUSA Bushido: Code of the Warrior
PAC & Ricochet vs. Chuck Taylor & Akira Tozawa - DGUSA Open The Southern Gate
Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs. El Generico & Ricochet - PWG All Star Weekend 8 Night 1
The Briscoes vs. Shingo & Naruki Doi - ROH Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
Shingo & Naruki Doi vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards - ROH Fifth Year Festival: Finale


----------



## flag sabbath

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Any other great matches from Akira Tozawa I should watch? Great matches from Shingo and YAMATO also appreciated.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Any other great matches from Akira Tozawa I should watch? Great matches from Shingo and YAMATO also appreciated.


**Keeping it strictly singles, though it did make Tozawa's rather difficult because he is more of a multi man wrestler.*

Akira Tozawa:*
Akira Tozawa vs. CIMA (Kobe World 2012)
Akira Tozawa vs. BxB Hulk (United We Stand 2011)
Akira Tozawa vs. PAC (Open the Golden Gate 2012)

*YAMATO:*
YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Infinity 177 OR Dead or Alive 2011, his best singles take your pick)
YAMATO vs. CIMA (Infinity 163)
YAMATO vs. Austin Aries (Mercury Rising 2011)

*Shingo Takagi:*
Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk (Kobe World 2010)
Shingo Takagi vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Infinity 219)
Shingo Takagi vs. Johnny Gargano (Ultimate Gate 2013)

If you want any multi-man/tags just ask.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Thanks to all of you guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## Mattyb2266

While we're on the subject of Akira Tozawa matches, ill throw in Tozawa vs. Ricochet from Open the Ultimate Gate 2013. One of my MOTY's at this point.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Mattyb2266 said:


> While we're on the subject of Akira Tozawa matches, ill throw in Tozawa vs. Ricochet from Open the Ultimate Gate 2013. One of my MOTY's at this point.


Agreed with this, he has filled the PAC/Sydal role in the promotion extremely well and is pretty much guaranteed to steal the show on any given night; wasn't big on him at first but these days I see why CIMA is such a mark for him.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

DGUSA Mercury Rising is finally on XWT :mark::mark::mark:

Hopefully Open the Ultimate Gate is up soon too...that uploader has been on a roll


----------



## EmbassyForever




----------



## Matt_Yoda

Love Dem Briscoes, some laid back dudes. Who knows maybe one day they'll get their opportunity (I hope). Highspots seems to be on a role with all this ROH talent.


----------



## geraldinhio

Would greatly appreciate a link for the Tozawa vs Ricochet match. Been watching nothing but Tozawa and Ricochet lately. Watched Ricochet vs Shingo from King Of The Gate and it was awesome. Ricochet is still nursing a shoulder injury too, think he tweaked it in BOSJ. 

Also I have to see that Briscoe Brothers shoot.


----------



## smitlick

T-Mack said:


> Please do and post thoughts on it. I watched it, in 2008, and it was hellaciously long and, honestly, a really stupid match with a million moves and kickouts and stuff... But I loved it. I have no idea why. I've only seen it that one time but I was totally with it and I truthfully couldn't see anybody else possibly liking that match. It's totally my "Yeah, I don't always have great taste in wrestling..." match. Maybe it really IS good though. I need to know. I haven't thought about that match in 5 years.
> 
> The following year they try to do the same match with Douglas and Absolute Andy though and it is the fucking WORST. If you're going to watch the 2009 tournament, avoid that like the plague. 45-minutes of torture. At least Pain/Douglas had some crazy moves.


I've gotta feeling ill regret watching it but ill give it a shot over the next few days.


----------



## RKing85

thinking about going crazy over at smartmark and loading up on CHIKARA dvd's. Should probably get them while I can.


----------



## Corey

*PWG - DDT4 2013

**First Round
*The Young Bucks vs. Inner City Machine Guns - *** 3/4

*First Round - PWG World Tag Team Championship
*Super Smash Bros (c) vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines - ** 3/4

*First Round
*Future Shock vs. Dojo Bros - ** 3/4

*First Round
*The Briscoes vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ** 1/2

*Semi Final - PWG World Tag Team Championship
*The Unbreakable F'N Machines (c) vs. The Young Bucks - *** 3/4

*Semi Final
*Future Shock vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ***

B-Boy vs. Willie Mack - * 3/4

*Knockout or Submission Only
*Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan - ****

*DDT4 Finals - PWG World Tag Team Championship
*The Young Bucks (c) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****


*Overall: 8.25/10*

- The first round was hit and miss. Opener was pretty damn great. Swann & Ricochet were totally in sync & on point with everything and the finish was awesome. Tag Title match was going along well until Uno's injury (which was fucking gross btw). Kudos to that guy for not only continuing but wanting someone in the crowd to pop it back in place. Loved the finish to that one too, never gets old. Future Shock/Dojo Bros dragged at times but had some decent stuff (chop to the dick) & Briscoes/Steenerico was just kinda there, but you know what they both had? Great finishes! Mark Briscoe annoys the piss out of me these days.

- Semi Final round was good stuff. Tag Title match #2 was quality. Great work on Cage's leg and he acknowledged it as the match went on, some nifty double teams and reversals, and yet another GREAT finish. I love the Bucks so much... Steenerico/Future Shock was short and sweet, can't complain.

- B-Boy vs. Willie Mack was on this show?  I really had no idea. It sucked, no surprise. A couple good moments but most of the time it felt severely awkward, out of place, and unwanted. Didn't help that both guys were gassed to hell and looked incredibly slow.

Yeah, the 1-2 punch to end the show was absolutely fantastic and really drove this one home for me. Thoughts for those two matches are in here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/649042-2013-motyc-thread-56.html#post19530177​


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> I shouldn't have stopped the video, then.
> 
> That match got a massive plug over on WKO. I still need to find Green Ant/Kingston, though. Not the show, the match. Sigh.


You got to. It's devilishly awesome. Saw someone else plug Green Ant vs Kingston II atm. Just nab the full show and skip right to the main event. 



geraldinhio said:


> Also rewatched *Nightmare Violence Connection vs Generico/Ricochet from ASW 8 Night 1*
> 
> I won't even try review this match. Still holds up as just a jaw dropping, batshit crazy tag match.
> *
> ****3/4*


******* brilliance for me. Unfuckwithable.

------------

Crammed the last two CZW shows today. TOD wasn't stellar the entire way through, but it felt worth it once the main event happened. Hot damn that one was really good. If you love light tubes getting smashed, deathmatches with a story behind it, or two guys beating the piss out of one another, this is for you.

Callihan vs Hyde from Proving Grounds was actually really fun & Andrew Everett is the greatest man on the indies today. The things he does; blows my mind after every viewing. I love him. ****, all the way. He's fantastic.

oh and Tracy Smothers ruined his reputation for life. That is all.


----------



## Lane

RKing85 said:


> thinking about going crazy over at smartmark and loading up on CHIKARA dvd's. Should probably get them while I can.


Today would of been the day to do it. All of their proceeds from today went to a non kill animal shelter. Wait until you see Tracy on JLIT. He takes his rep back.


----------



## Obfuscation

Unless he has a five star classic, it's impossible.

I'll always have GAB '90.


----------



## Lane

It was more a long the lines of the owners gave Tracy a live mic and unlimited time and the whole segment/match went 38 mins and the crowd reacted to it way better than the CZW crowd did. JLIT might be a struggle to get through as the shows are said to be about 4-5 hours each. Going by reviews keep an eye on
1.Elgin vs Busick
2.Beverly vs Lee
3.Gargano vs Cole
4.Sparx vs Page
5.RSP vs Delany


----------



## Obfuscation

That sounds like the worst piece of shit ever, to be frank.

I've already placed Smothers vs Excellent as the Worst Match of the Year and that was about only twenty-five minutes in total.


----------



## Lane

That match did suck but giving the people Tracy worked with on JLIT and a non dead crowd it could come off well on the show. I know he worked face for it unlike he did in CZW so that may help.

Also, More people need to get on the Jollyville Fuckits band wagon.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll just stick with wanting to see matches like RSP vs Delaney & Gargano vs Cole you listed. Now those have tremendous appeal.


----------



## Lane

I read RSP did some kind of awesome bomb off the top rope during one of his matches. Got to say i'm really looking forward to Whitmer vs Prohibition and Gargano vs Cross as well.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

*Dragon Gate USA Mercury Rising 2013 *

1. Anthony Neese vs. Soldier Ant - ***
2. Scott Reed vs. Caleb Konley - *
3. Arik Cannon and Sami Callihan vs. Super Smash Bros - ** 3/4
4. Brian Kendrick vs. Chuck Taylor - ** 
5. Ladder Elimination Match - *** 1/2
6. Jon Davis vs. Orange Cassidy - DUD
7. CIMA/Eita/Tomahawk TT vs. Gargano/Swann/Ricochet - *** 1/2
8. Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo - *** 1/4-*** 1/2



The opener was good. This is the first time I've seen Anthony Neese and I was impressed. Some cool stuff. Finish seemed kind of out of the blue though. 2nd match was meh. Never heard of either of these guys and there was lots of sloppy/botchy moments and some no selling. 3rd match was OK. Some cool stuff but I expected more and it just wasn't that great. 4th match was just kinda boring. Nothing really stood out. 5th match was kind of a clusterfuck and the pacing was off the entire time. Some spots just looked so bad because the set up took too long but there was also some great stuff. Young Bucks rule. 6th match was retarded. What the hell was the point of that? 7th match was very good but it should have been fucking awesome. The main problem I had was the pacing and flow of the match. It just felt slow and off. It seemed like things got going then died down - too much up and down. Still some great stuff and the best match so far. This would have been amazing in PWG. Main event felt like a main event and the pacing was good but I just wasn't really a huge fan of it. The finishing stretch was good.

Overall, OK show but nothing really stood out as awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

Got to download the DGUSA show. It was just hyped on EVOLVE 19 atm so now I'm totally pumped for some matches. 

EVOLVE can almost go to hell though after the last match. Jon Davis was looking awesome in his match. Impressing me despite having the worst opponent ever in AR Fox and a LAME finish just about ruined all of the work put forth in it. Really left a sour taste in my mouth. Obviously the "go to hell" line if an exaggeration of frustration, but sheesh. The way how some people feel about Chuck Taylor being their least favorite wrestler ever is 100% my feelings towards AR Fox. Never disliked a wrestler more than him. Always a terrible performance in every single match. He can go away forever and it wouldn't be long enough. 

The positive to take away from this is I may change my outlook on Jon Davis from his Dark City Fight Club days. He seems motivated and pretty darn good as a beast in the singles ranks.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> I read RSP did some kind of awesome bomb off the top rope during one of his matches. Got to say i'm really looking forward to Whitmer vs Prohibition and Gargano vs Cross as well.


I'm really looking forward to watching JLIT 2013. Doesn't seem to be a bad match in the event. Only drawback is the length. It's taken me about 2 weeks to watch the 2012 JLIT, which doesn't feel as long as the 2013 show is said to be.


----------



## Corey

Trent Barretta has been announced for the DGUSA double shot in July.

Dragon Gate USA​​July 27th - 8pm Belltime​​Queensboro Elk's Lodge​​8220 Queens BLVD.​​Elmhurst, NY 11373​​ ​​Dragon Gate USA​​July 28th - 1pm Belltime​​Highline Ballroom​​431 W. 16th St.​​New York, NY 10011​​ ​​Already Signed:​​-Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano​​-Open The United Gate Champions The Young Bucks​​-Open The Dream Gate Champion CIMA​​-EVOLVE Champion AR Fox​​-Ricochet​​-Akira Tozawa with Christina Von Eerie​​-JUST ADDED: Trent Baretta​​-JUST ADDED: Rich Swann​​-EITA​​-Tomahawk T.T.​​-Anthony Nese with Mr. A​​-JUST ADDED: Chuck Taylor​​-JUST ADDED: Jon Davis​​-JUST ADDED: The Super Smash Brothers​​-Plus many others to be added!!!​​
If only guys like Dragon Kid, Yoshino, Doi, & Shingo made more regular appearances...


----------



## Mattyb2266

Just bought my front row ticket for the Manhattan DG show. Awesome line up for talent, although Dragon Kid is one of the only Dragon Gate wrestlers I've still yet to see live that I would really like to.


----------



## Lane

sXeMope said:


> I'm really looking forward to watching JLIT 2013. Doesn't seem to be a bad match in the event. Only drawback is the length. It's taken me about 2 weeks to watch the 2012 JLIT, which doesn't feel as long as the 2013 show is said to be.


 I watched the 2012 one in one day. Never again.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> I watched the 2012 one in one day. Never again.



God damn. I watched like, 3 matches max each night. Every match felt really hot to me. I still have the last three matches to watch, and I skipped Thorne/Pondo. Night two has been insane so far. Definitely gonna take a week or more to watch the 2013 tournament. Don't want to ruin it for myself by getting dragged out by hot match after hot match.


---

Is it just me, or does Feinstein fuck up a lot? I've made like 4 orders with him, and twice he's screwed up my order. First time I got the wrong cover art, and the order I got today was missing a DVD and had a case with no cover art.


----------



## Chismo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> If only guys like Dragon Kid, Yoshino, Doi, & Shingo made more regular appearances...


I actually prefer it this way, 3-4 names coming from Japan to elevate the American talent. Eita and TTT are awesome, I love they're sticking around, I'd just replace CIMA from time to time. But I guess we're gonna have to wait until someone else takes the Ace torch from him over there in Japan.


----------



## Lane

sXeMope said:


> God damn. I watched like, 3 matches max each night. Every match felt really hot to me. I still have the last three matches to watch, and I skipped Thorne/Pondo. Night two has been insane so far. Definitely gonna take a week or more to watch the 2013 tournament. Don't want to ruin it for myself by getting dragged out by hot match after hot match.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Is it just me, or does Feinstein fuck up a lot? I've made like 4 orders with him, and twice he's screwed up my order. First time I got the wrong cover art, and the order I got today was missing a DVD and had a case with no cover art.


I've never had a problem with RF outside of one a few years back. Pondo vs Throne was ok for what it was. Thorne almost murdered Crazy Mary.


----------



## Lane

Speak of the devil, JLIT 2013 is now available for VOD.


----------



## Obfuscation

Can't say I mind the Japanese stars of Dragon Gate being more rarities these days. Makes the show that much bigger when they're on it. CIMA being around all the time is understandable, since he's like running things or something like that. I'm not a fan of him, but I get it. Tozawa is usually always there. That wins points with me.

I won't ever complain when the other guys working their shows are Super Smash Brothers, Young Bucks, & Ricochet. It's like PWG-East Coast. All the talent; half the crowd.


----------



## Lane

Over/under if Uno suffers yet another shoulder injury?


----------



## KingCrash

I wouldn't mind a couple of more DG names to round out the show and maybe get a pure DG style match on the card but the talent announced looks solid to me. Plus no Scene/Larry Dallas is always a good thing.



> I watched the 2012 one in one day. Never again.


Usually with multi-night tournaments you have to watch one night max or you'll all the matches will run together and start to feel the same. 2012's JLIT was alright (Night 1 was better then 2) but I hope 2013's is better.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lane said:


> Over/under if Uno suffers yet another shoulder injury?


Not sure. If he seems to be working fine atm, I won't speculate anything.

-------

Ha, Larry Dallas & The Scene. Well, I saw a match involving them last night and the status quo for me remained. I don't have a problem with Konley. He looked swell again _(wasn't even in the match and he shined more)_, but Reed & the others were horrible. Larry Dallas is an idiot or he can't perform a chop block. Perhaps both.


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> I wouldn't mind a couple of more DG names to round out the show and maybe get a pure DG style match on the card but the talent announced looks solid to me. Plus no Scene/Larry Dallas is always a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually with multi-night tournaments you have to watch one night max or you'll all the matches will run together and start to feel the same. 2012's JLIT was alright (Night 1 was better then 2) but I hope 2013's is better.


From everything I've heard, the 2013 tournament is insane. I can't wait to see it. I'm a big fan of quite a few of the guys in the tournament, especially the eventual winner. I see him being a huge star in a couple of years. My only gripe so far about the 2012 tournament is Aaron Baur's commentating got annoying after a while (the "I've got x winning this tournament" every match got old after a few times), and J-Pro/Ryan went wayyyyy too short IMO. I already knew that Ryan won the tournament, but seeing this match got me excited, only for it to last all of 2 minutes. Ryan and RSP killed it though.


----------



## Lane

*AIW JLIT 2013 night 1 ratings/short review part 1*
Promos
Ethan Page makes a great asshole heel.
RSP looks like a truck driver
Prohibition is a damn promo god
Tim Donst has gone from enjoyable to meh

Bobby Beverly vs Kimber Lee
****3/4*
Awesome awesome match. These two tried to steal the show

Davey Vega vs Gary Jay
****1/2*
Gary has the best chops in all of wrestling
The chops, chop to the post, and powerbomb into the post were all sick

Louis Lyndon vs TD
****3/4-*****
TD was amazing in this match.
Louis hit a flawless moonsault into a dragon sleeper

Chris Dickinson vs Nasty Russ
*****
Fun match. Russ died a few times

Marion Fontaine vs Veda Scott
****
This was ok. Had its moments

Colin Delany vs Ricky Shane Page
****3/4*
Tons of fun. The awesome bomb from the top was insane

Josh Prohibition vs BJ Whitmer
*****
Good match. It suffered from Josh wrestling on a bum leg though.



Will continue the rest later tonight/tomorrow


----------



## Corey

Just a heads up/warning for anyone who downloads the 6/1 ROH show off of XWT, the video cuts out at 2 hours 25 minutes, so you actually miss the first half of the main event (Jay vs. Davey). You can still hear it but the screen is black. It cuts back in later in the match and you are able to see the finish.


----------



## Obfuscation

Thanks for the heads up. I'll be able to live with the fault. It wasn't a match I had any desire to see in 2013. Date specific b/c in '06 their singles match was my favorite on the show they worked at. _(Chicago Spectacular Night Two)_

Getting all three of the shows now. I have so much damn indie wrestling to watch atm, haha.


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll be able to live with the fault. It wasn't a match I had any desire to see in 2013. Date specific b/c in '06 their singles match was my favorite on the show they worked at. _(Chicago Spectacular Night Two)_
> 
> Getting all three of the shows now. I have so much damn indie wrestling to watch atm, haha.


I felt the same way about everything you said in the first paragraph, to a tee. 

You're tellin me pal, almost finished the first Chikara show then I've got like 13 more shows afterwards. Not even kidding. haha. XWT has changed my life...


----------



## Obfuscation

First show, ah yes Agents & Supercrews etc name. Looking forward to seeing how you feel about the main event. That one was the most joyous experience I've had all year. Show was a bit of a fish dead in the water the first few match _(Ice Creams vs Batiri was fun)_ but it turned it up with the last four matches, thankfully.

Thirteen shows. It is a tall task, but totally worth it. Wait, I have eleven + finishing up NJPW's super junior tournament. I'll never make it out alive. Payback this Sunday too. JESUS.


----------



## Corey

*Chikara - All the Agents & Superhuman Crew*

The Colony (Fire Ant & assailANT) vs. The Swarm (Soldier Ant & deviANT) - * 1/2

Delirious vs. Dasher Hatfield - N/R

Los Ice Creams vs. The Batiri - * 1/4

Frightmare vs. Ophidian - * 1/2

F.I.S.T. (Icarus & Sugar Dunkerton) vs. Jigsaw & The Shard - * 1/2

Eddie Kingston vs. Green Ant - ***

Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs. 3.0 & Gran Akuma - *** 1/2

Chuck Taylor vs. Hallowicked - ***

*No Disqualification
*Mr. Touchdown vs. Archibald Peck - *** 3/4

- The first half of this show was fucking ABYSMAL. There were so many damn ants in the opener.  Good enough for storyline advancement I guess but the match sucked. Delirious/Dasher was 30 seconds. Los Ice Creams delivered some comedic moments but it's not like the match was any good. Frightmare/Ophidian had an awful finish and both guys looked totally off their game. FIST/JigShard was surprisingly not very good. I know what they were going for but I wasn't enjoying it.

- FINALLY the show takes a turn with Kingston vs. Green Ant. I was just a tad bit disappointed considering the praise it's gotten from others but I enjoyed it to a point. Kingston's selling was on point but I was bothered by how weak some of the strikes were and how half ass some of the suplexes and maneuvers looked. Maybe it was just me, idk. Huge upset win fron Green Ant though.

- 6-man man was totally fun and a quality match. Great FIP segment with Akuma (weird that he's a face now) and Steen & the Bucks almost never disappoint. It's my first time seeing 3.0 and they instantly annoyed the shit out of me. Shane Matthews screams all the time apparently? These dudes aren't even in shape either. There were a few slipups in execution but otherwise a very good match.

- Taylor vs. Hallowicked surprised me a bit. Good back and forth match and Chucky didn't scream like a little girl so that gets a (Y). Finish was pretty sudden though.

- Main event was pretty great. I absolutely ADORE the character portrayal from Touchdown, that guy instantly become one of my favorites. I love how he insists on calling everyone a nerd. :lol Great touches with all the football stances and moves involving football tendencies. Great stuff in the first half with Touchdown controlling the match and working on the back. I really didn't know what the fuck was going on in the last 10 minutes or so with the bird and the girl and all that other shit, but from using my context clues and what the announcers were saying I can put it together as it being top notch storytelling as to all the events that occurred leading up to this match, plus Archie was able to bring back all his older gimmicks. GTS with the bird attached to the knee was AWESOME. As a whole package it's a ton of fun and Chikara followers will certainly enjoy it more than I did. I must see more of Mr. Touchdown immediately though.

- Unfortunately the back half of this wasn't able to fully salvage the fucking terrible first half, but it was still a somewhat decent show with a really great main event. Interested to see the next night as I've seen quite a bit of mixed reviews.

* Overall: 6.5/10*​


----------



## Obfuscation

:hb @ digging Mr. Touchdown.

He'd continue to deliver on every show this year. Well, idk about the final one b/c the rematch vs Saturyne wasn't on the iPPV exactly, but I'm sure it was fine. I hope. Point being, he OWNS it all.

I'd say the best show of the year for Chikara was probably The Shoulder of Pallas or Aniversario: Never Compromise, btw. Only one man's opinion of course. The trip down south bred some good events too. Florida ones were kind of bleh. Wait, the second night - Watchmaker - was. Night one was actually pretty good. Touchdown vs Hammermeier was an underrated match this year.


----------



## Corey

Well I've got all their shows downloaded from this year minus Watchmaker so I'll have a better opinion in the coming weeks. I saw enough from certain guys to wanna keep watching the shows in full. Decided to swing over to some EVOLVE for now. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

I do love those EVOLVE turnbuckles. Best thing I took away from EVOLVE 19. Too much AR Fox for me tastes. I hate to say it like the dragging negative, but man. It was tough. Even against guys I love. Company doesn't reflect what one poor worker does though. I look forward to the upcoming triple shot shows I got downloaded.

I'm in the process of knocking out the ROH shows. Elgin vs ACH was fine. I can see others eating it up after what was given on the surface, but if only Elgin worked the match better as a big man it would have been REALLY good. It's basically a better version of Elgin vs Lethal from Supercard of Honor. Only with a way, way hotter crowd. This crowd is rabid. They even made the Taven vs Thomas match kind of fun to watch despite it being obviously bad. Lol @ at this one dude in the crowd after a nearfall in Elgin vs ACH. He's totally drunk. Or just really reacted like a mong. Either way, it was funny.


----------



## Corey

Hahaha. AR Fox is the exact reason why I'm staying away from 19. No thanks.

That's the thing that constantly bothers me with Elgin. Ok so for 1-2 portions of the match (many times the finish) you actually look like a much bigger guy who can throw his opponent around at will but 90% of the time you're just trading strikes or doing some stupid shit and having to sell this weak ass offense against you. Book him better people! He could be such a great monster.


----------



## Obfuscation

It seems to be all over the place too. Not just ROH. Then again, I don't think AAW perceives him as a "big man" worker. Only a strong wrestler more than anything. It never seems to be brought up during his matches over there. If that makes sense. The other major places he works though, yeah, he's put over as this machine who should be decimating people left and right. Only he doesn't until he empties his finishing arsenal on the opponent for the win. I'm iffy on it all.

In other news I will gladly plug SHINE 10. The most consistent SHINE show I've seen yet. It didn't have the best match of the year from the company on it, but it had a slew of matches that all worked out well with one exception. Even some dames whom I don't like had some good matches on the show. A general (Y) all around. Fun way to kill two hours.


----------



## Rah

I didn't find a good match on any of the Evolve cards. SDS/Gargano was the highlight but I wouldn't say it's that worth jumping in to unless you have the time. Nick Jackson even decided to be terrible in his match (and that wasn't because of Fox!).

That said, I do get a kick out of Young Bucks being themselves and AR Fox bumping like a freak. So, from a perverse perspective, I still somewhat enjoyed one or two matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

Do I troll along and say he doesn't bump like a freak; only like a moron or move on?

Decisions, decisions. :hmm:

I forgot what is on the EVOLVE cards atm. I think Lince Dorado shows up. I hope Super Smash Brothers do too. Lazy to look it up right now. Meh.


----------



## Lane

*AIW JLIT 2013 night 1 part 2 ratings/short review*
Ethan Page vs Seleziya Sparx
******
Way way too short but a damn beautiful match with the story telling.

Biff Busick vs Michael Elgin
******
Yep. Busick is the man.

Josh Alexander vs ACH
*****1/2*
Awesome match. The surfboard counter made my jaw drop.

Adam Cole vs Tim Donst
****3/4*
Good fun match

Johnny Gargano vs Matt Cross
*****3/4*
Great match between two of JT's students.


----------



## Rah

Obfuscation said:


> Do I troll along and say he doesn't bump like a freak; only like a moron or move on?
> 
> Decisions, decisions. :hmm:


Tomaytoe/tohmahtoe


----------



## Obfuscation

We all have our guilty pleasures.


----------



## Rah

And, I suppose, mine is that AR Fox isn't nearly as bad as people have said he is. That added, I don't watch much of his stuff.

Anyway, everyone needs to jump on that TCW match (Masters/Hoyt) if only for the absolutely awful commentary. If you thought those "fan"-posters were bad in plugging their love, you'll be shocked at how full-tilt the commentators go here.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll take you do the debate league with that one. I'll make time to debate that guy doesn't even deserve to be called a "wrestler". Ever.

I do need to watch that match. Along with Steen vs Morrison. Former should be quite excellent. Hoyt is at his peak these days and Masters face work seems to be on point as it ever was. A great sounding combo.


----------



## Corey

*EVOLVE 18

*AR Fox vs. Tony Nese - ** 3/4

Masada vs. Papadon - *

Jigsaw vs. Rich Swann - ** 1/2

Jon Davis vs. Chuck Taylor - * 1/2

El Generico & Samuray Del Sol vs. Super Smash Bros - *** 1/2

*Four Way Freestyle
*Masada vs. Jon Davis vs. AR Fox vs. Rich Swann - ** 3/4

*Open The Freedom Gate Championship
*Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Sami Callihan *** 3/4 - ****


- Spirited opener in Fox/Nese. Fancy lookin athleticism and flips and all that jazz. Crowd was chanting "this is awesome" and it wasn't really all _that_ awesome, but it did have a couple cool moments.

- Masada/Papadon didn't work at all. Rather boring match that didn't do any favors for Papadon, whom the crowd was not impressed with. Then he aligned himself with Larry Dallas...

- Jigsaw/Swann just wasn't what I wanted for the two. It was just too slow in parts and even when they did pick up the pace it was still drawn out into a longer match. Nothing bad by any means but it should've had a much quicker pace instead of what we got. Finish was bit sudden too.

- Good GOD Jon Davis is so dull. The whole gimmick he was using here where he would just stand there and stare at people with a blank look on his face for 5 minutes at a time was just awful. When these two actually wrestled, it was rather good but the mix of Taylor's comedy with Davis's weird attitude and demeanor just made it kind of awkward. The finish was once again really sudden too.

- You put together a tag match like the one here and there's not a chance it won't deliver. Great exhibition of one-upmanship with each guy trying to top what their opponent had just done. Some really great, really smootth transitions into all the spots and sequences. Really the only negative was that the finish didn't look quite as good as it could've, but that's the only thing holding this one back. Otherwise great stuff and another impressive showing from Del Sol.

- Four Way Freestyle was short and sweet. Fun match, really nothing but multiman spots and hard strikes but I'm not gonna complain. Honestly the winner will surprise a lot of people, I know it did for me.

- Main event is a real tough one to rate. There's a whole slew of positives but also some negatives. First with the good stuff, a really stiff hard hitting match that definitely took a lot out of both guys. Lots of saliva and blood flying from mouths.  They created some really awesome stuff on the outside; taking out the barricade completely on a suicide dive and creating some sweet apron spots. Callihan was able to work over Johnny's leg quite a bit and was able to play it into the final stretch of the match, so that's a plus. The downside of it was that the crowd really lost steam the longer the match went and the final stretch went a little too long and got repetitive. It was basically both guys trading submissions but it was done one or two times too many so the crowd really stopped caring about it, which is unfortunate. I enjoyed the vast majority of the match, I just think it may have a went tad too long around 25+ minutes but it was a damn near show saver.

- This one's fairly skippable. The first 4 matches aren't really anything you need to see, but at the same time the last 3 are all quite good and fun for the most part. Maybe worth a download but I'm not sure I'd buy it unless you _really _need to see the main event. 

*Overall: 6.5/10*​


----------



## geraldinhio

Lane said:


> *AIW JLIT 2013 night 1 part 2 ratings/short review*
> Ethan Page vs Seleziya Sparx
> ******
> Way way too short but a damn beautiful match with the story telling.
> 
> Biff Busick vs Michael Elgin
> ******
> Yep. Busick is the man.
> 
> Josh Alexander vs ACH
> *****1/2*
> Awesome match. The surfboard counter made my jaw drop.
> 
> Adam Cole vs Tim Donst
> ****3/4*
> Good fun match
> 
> Johnny Gargano vs Matt Cross
> *****3/4*
> Great match between two of JT's students.


Show sounds awesome from top to bottom.I usually find myself rating AIW matches a lot lower then what there pimped on here but I'd say the show is a blast. Can't see myself rating a Cross match that high.


----------



## sXeMope

I feel like any combination of Matt Cross, Josh Prohibition, and Johnny Gargano will always be a solid match. I've never seen JT wrestle, but there's no doubt that he broke in some amazing talent.


----------



## Dark Church

I watched a Shelton Benjamin/Mike Bennett match earlier and the commentary was dreadful. Kevin Kelly had a truly awful match at the booth. The match was good though.


----------



## Corey

Yeah, I'm not a fan of Kevin Kelly. Corino, Prazak, Leonard all far >>> than Kelly. "Soaring aaaand scoring!" Can't fucking stand that!


----------



## EmbassyForever

Yeah, Kelly is awful. He did a terrible job in the SA show. Prazak is a little better than him but he's no good as well.


----------



## Rah

This was shaping up to be something pretty good until the last five minutes or so when both men decided to bring out their terrible sides. Quite disappointed, really.


----------



## Platt

That whole show was disappointing.


----------



## Corey

I actually have that whole Q-Pro show favorited on Youtube, all of it looked so promising. Should I bother with any of it?


----------



## DOPA

*Chikara Battle Not with Monsters*

The Batiri vs. The Colony and Los Ice Creams: ****1/4*

Missile Assault Ant vs. Saturyne: ****

The Colony Xtreme Force and deviANT vs. 3.0 and Gran Akuma: ****1/4*

Amasis vs. The Shard: ****1/2*

Jigsaw vs. Archibald Peck: ****1/4*

Young Lions Cup Match:
Mr. Touchdown(c) vs. Chiva Kid: *****

F.I.S.T. vs. The Spectral Envoy: *****

Chikara Grand Championship Match:
Eddie Kingston(c) vs. Green Ant: *****1/2*

- By far the best Chikara show I've seen this year, this was so much fun to sit through and so easy to watch too. I might even go as far as stellar thanks to an amazing main event which I'll talk more about in detail.

- Opener on paper I was dreading the opener, all because of the horrid Baltri vs Los Ice Creams match I saw where the Ice Creams absolutely nonsensical bullshit antics on the outside and in the ring became more than just a huge distraction to the match but became utterly irritating to watch. But however I was pleasantly surprised by how good of an opener this was. Pleasantly surprised that Los Ice Creams comedy was kept at a more restrained and tolerable level which made me actually enjoy them for what they were and see the appeal rather than being utterly pissed off by them. This had a really good mixture of comedy and wrestling like Chikara is known for. The long chain with the crowd on the Colony and Los Ice Creams side was one of the funniest things I've seen all year. Really entertaining. That with the Colony bossing it like per normal made this very fun to watch.

- Second match was good for the time it got and told a nice little story with Missile Assault Ant going after the throat of Saturyne throughout who sold well. Missile Assault Ants over confidence and obsession with his name title costs him the match. This was really short though at only 3 or 4 mins so I can't give it a higher rating. But this was enjoyable for the time it got and served its purpose well. And I LOVE the chanting of the Colony Xtreme Force name titles which I'll say more about in the next match.

- The next match was another really fun tag match which is an ongoing theme in this show. Pretty similar to the opener as in a lot of great wrestling mixed with comedy. Grand Akuma is a really good working all around and carried a lot of the goodness for his team. I absolutely loved the interaction with deviANT and the Colony Xtreme Force members who would continually chant their name titles pissing off the fans but also deviANT who would get infuriated by it and start having a go at the other two ants. This was hilarious stuff overall. This also had some good post match storyline progression at the end with deviANT who directed traffic to get the win for his team being accepted as the leader of the Colony Xtreme Force at the expense of Soldier Ant who did not show at this event. Good stuff all around.

- Amasis vs The Shard was very very good, second best match of the night. Really fun and energetic fast paced match. Some really good nearfalls in here and both men have great great chemistry with each other, this could have been even better if given more time. I really loved this thing. Not much more to say. The crowd loved it as well.

- Jigsaw vs Archibald Peck was another good solid match. Good match from a booking standpoint to give Archie the strong win heading into the title match he would later have. Made him look really strong in his win against Jigsaw. There was one really crazy ass spot where Jigsaw hit the electric chair on to the ring apron on Archibald Peck which actually made me cringe, that's how loud the thud and the impact it was with Peck's head bouncing off the ring apron.

- Mr. Touchdown vs Chiva Kid was really good for the time it lasted but again it was short, the second shortest match of the night at 8 mins. So they weren't given a lot of time but they packed quite a bit of action here. Chiva was flying all over the place and is a fun little high flyer. Mr Touchdown is exceptional in the heel role, really really good in the heat segments keeping the match together and getting the necessary heat for the crowd to get behind Chiva. There was one botch near the finish which kinda messed up the momentum but they kept it together for Touchdown's finisher. Good match and could have been even better if given more time.

- F.I.S.T. vs. The Spectral Envoy I felt wasn't as good as what it could have been mainly due to Icarus and Chuck Taylor really draining the life out of this match. A lot of stupid antics by Chuck which was really distracting and took away from the match not to mention some of the stuff he did made absolutely no sense whatsoever to the match itself. Icarus's timing and some of his bumping was really out of synch, his bumping in general for some of the moves was really bad which is probably me being picky but it really irked me throughout the whole match. Thankfully Gargano and FIST kept it together. The second half the match it got better as it picked up and the finishing exchanges were really enjoyable. They did enough to outweigh the negatives for me. Great great finish involving Gargano and Sugar Dunkerton where they argued when Sugar was attending to Icarus on the apron which allowed Hallowicked to sneak the pin on Gargano. Loved that finish and the post match afterwards was also great, really good storyline progression with FIST. Gargano is such a bastard I love it! Good overall despite the negatives.

- Now the main event...Kingston vs Green Ant for the Chikara Grand Championship....this was phenomenal. Absolutely stellar throughout. This had A+ pyschology and story telling throughout the entire match. There was absolutely no wasted motion and no wasted moves. From when the bell rang Green Ant going right after the injured leg of Kingston and going for the high impact strikes and high flying moves. Showing how badly he wanted to win this match with the chances he took and the urgency he showed going right after the leg of Kingston trying to put him away as quick as possible. Kingston's selling throughout the match was utterly fantastic. Someone like Drake Younger could learn how to sell properly from watching this match with Kingston. There was not a single move that Kingston did which looked unrealistic due to how Kingston sold his injured leg, regardless if it was a strike, a high impact grappling move or a high flying move, Kingston's selling meant that there wasn't a single moment where you could get frustrated and not suspend your belief that Kingston wasn't actually injured. You could get sucked into the story of the match because of that alone. Green Ant overall is just a fantastic and underrated worker overall. He absolutely gets pro wrestling from a working standpoint, psychology and all. It is the little details about his offense towards Kingston which really makes me appreciate how great he is. From wasting little motion at the start of the match, to going back to the strikes to the head which worked throughout the match to get Kingston off his feet for a pin attempt or to work on the injured leg further. To switching his frog splash to aim right on top of Kingston's legs to set up the cloverleaf and when he aimed at Kingston's other leg when Kingston was on the turnbuckle which made Kingston full off and buckle on his injured leg. Throughout the match EVERY SINGLE PIN Green Ant made he hooked the injured leg and torqued on it to cause even more pressure. Such a simple but yet brilliant little nuance which added so much to this match. Kingston throughout played a great role in getting frustrated throughout the match, trying to nail high impact strikes and moves to take out Green Ant and trying desperately create space so Green Ant could not go after his injury. His desperation getting so much to the point of taking shortcuts and deliberately going out his way to hurt Green Ant, dare I say going a little more heel; raking the eyes of Green Ant and that devastating powerbomb to the outside. The ending was also played out beautifully to which the story of the match progressed. With Green Ant's urgency and will to win, Kingston nailing the backdrop driver but Green Ant refusing to stay down, trying to stand up and get his balance but not being able to retain consciousness whilst staggering desperately not wanting to lose before Kingston nails him with the back fist. This was a stunning stunning match, one of the best I've seen this year. The only thing I could critique this match on is I wish the Cloverleaf was teased a bit longer and was more drawn out as it could have added more drama to the match overall. But that's a minor complaint, this match overall was fantastic.

- Overall a great show from Chikara, super fun consistent card with an amazing main event. Well worth watching.

*Obfuscation/HayleySabin is gonna be shocked how much I just praised a Chikara show.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Haha. I think you liked that show collectively more than I did, tbhayley. Although I _really_ got into Touchdown vs Chiva Kid - won't deny the advent of more time behind it would have helped. Eight minutes wasn't enough!

It was a rocking event, no doubt. (Y)


----------



## Corey

Just finished Chikara's While the Dawn is Breaking. Show started off GREAT with Touchdown/Saturyne but never escaped mediocrity afterwards. I really don't feel like posting a whole review because of how frustrated it made me so I'll just run through a few things.

- Akuma/Hammermeier was great fun up until the puzzling finish. **

- Peck/Donst was terrible, the first 6-man went WAY too long, & Hatfield/Kobald was an absolute waste of my time. 2nd 6-man did nothing for me, didn't care about anything they were doing.

Ultramantis - "that's at least 150 lbs coming down on Kingston!"
Chikarason - "... seems like a bit of a low end estimate"
Ultramantis - "I'm sorry... I'm not very good with mathematics." :lmao

- Kingston/Steen was fine but what the hell's the big deal? Steen works on the leg for 10 minutes, Kingston wins with 3 moves that wouldn't have put Steen away in any other company on the face of the planet. ** 3/4

- Holy shit, 3.0 don't really have any good qualities do they? Matthews is annoying as hell and the match was all Bucks. I didn't care about this... at all.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Does Kingston still finish with the backfist? If so then ugh. I've never been a fan of that move(in Pro Wrestling) but Kingston's looks so bad to me he doesn't do it with any torque or at least it doesn't look like it.

From all that I've seen of him Green Ant is someone I'd love to see in Dragon Gate; see what CIMA can do with him and they could make him an American Shenlong lol. I've also been thinking that with CHIKARA on hiatus/gone they need to re-add JigWicked, pair up Taylor & Cassidy and witness greatness. Seriously:

The Young Bucks
EITA & Tomahawk T.T
CIMA & AR Fox
Ricochet & Rich Swann
The Super Smash Brothers
The Premiere Athletes- Brian Cage & Tony Nese
JigWicked/The Sekigun- Jigsaw & Hallowicked
Chuck N'Orange/Gentlemen's Club- Chucky T & Orange Cassidy

That'd be one hell of a tag team division not counting DGJapan fly-ins. I hope that the "rookie" they're sending in July is Kotoka, one of the best things about DG this year.


----------



## Obfuscation

Can't say I have much to disagree with you there except for myself liking the Team Frightning vs Piece of Hate/DeviAnt trios match. Kingston vs Steen III wasn't special and didn't exceed past solid & the main event was probably the flattest Young Bucks match in like...forever. Oh and I didn't hate Donst vs Peck. I liked it; only thought it was too short. It really dawned on me how I liked all of Jakob's matches this year. Moment he started to work in a more serious manner, the matches worked. Not that I didn't enjoy green, shenanigan filled Jakob a year or so ago. Arguably the weakest Chikara show of the year - although it does have a stellar match in Touchdown vs Saturnye, while Watchmaker had about two good matches and that's all. Take your pick.

----------​
Here are a quick overview of my thoughts on Night One after a second watch to rack up with my review on Night Two:



Spoiler: ASW IX Night One



*PWG All Star Weekend IX Night One​*
1) Kevin Steen vs Paul London ~ ****3/4*


2) The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano ~ ******


3) Eddie Edwards vs Jay Lethal ~ **1/2*


4) Inner-City Machine Guns vs Samuray Del Sol & AR Fox ~ ****


5) Roderick Strong vs Trent? ~ ****


6) Future Shock vs Unbreakable F'n Machines ~ ***1/4*


7) *Best of Three Series: Match Three - Guerrilla Warfare Match*
Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger ~ *****1/4*​




*PWG All Star Weekend IX Night Two​*
1) Jay Lethal vs Willie Mack ~ **1/4*


2) Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano vs The RockNES Monsters ~ ****1/4*


3) Paul London vs Trent? ~ ***3/4*


4) The Unbreakable F'n Steen Machines vs The Inner-City Machine Guns & AR Fox ~ ***1/2*


5) TJ Perkins vs Samuray Del Sol ~ ****1/2*


6) Sami Callihan vs Kyle O'Reilly ~ ***


7) *PWG Tag Team Championship*
Young Bucks(c) vs Dojo Bros ~ ******


8) *PWG World Championship*
Adam Cole(c) vs Drake Younger ~ *****​

~ Opener was bleh. It started off hot then quickly became what I figured it to be; bad & uninteresting. FIST vs RockNES was FUN. Yuma looked out of his element yet again - the other three made up for him not pulling his weight. Good match. London vs Trent? was some more fun. Trent? can be vanilla as an overall package, but it was London who made this come together nicely. It went 18+ and didn't even feel like it. Solid match & easy to watch. I love Paul London so much.

~ I really don't have too much to add to the six man. It was a light-hearted affair. No major problems with it at any point. I simply felt there was nothing too special about it. The guys did their thing and that's that. Best part of the match was the succession of 450 splashes. Swann's from the ground, Fox's from the top rope, & Ricochet's DOUBLE aka 630 splash to finish it off. Beautiful. Finish of course put a smile on my face; that's a given.

~ Goodness TJP vs Del Sol was the biggest surprise out of the weekend. Straightforward wrestling match and I really got behind it. Those two went out and did work. I'd dig a rematch if Del Sol wasn't signed already. Idk. Funny, story of TJ Perkins career. Known to be a good wrestler for years, yet his best work always seems to go unnoticed. Always a gem even when his match is one of the best on the show.

~ Callihan vs O'Reilly was a stinker. More like the world's UNINTERSTING match tbf. It was pretty bad yeah, but I find it more like "who gives a shit about this?" than anything. Nearly 25 minutes. GTFO. When I'm sitting on my hands during a Sami Callihan match, well, something went wrong. I was more annoyed during Callihan vs Hollister II from this year, but really, this is probably the weakest match from Callihan this year. Mostly b/c there is no reason for anyone to try and see it.

~ Oh look Bucks vs Dojo Bros. And it was excellent. NOBODY IS SURPRISED. Not as great as their Mystery Vortex match, imo. Still...that isn't a negative. Bumped up my rating thanks to the 450 on Knox. <333333333 Bucks for shenanigans like that. Adds so much more to their ultra dickhead personas. Remember when these guys were faces? Yeah, me neither. YOUNG BUCKS DO IT AGAIN~! _(and so do Dojo Bros)_

~ I can see why the main event has been deemed underwhelming by some folks. I had a good time watching it. Build up Drake's story well. Anyone to thwart Cole, fans don't care. Only they adore Drake so that emphasis was heightened to a mad degree here. Shocked at Cole's kickout of the second Drake's Landing. Glad it ended quickly after that as I was worried it was veering into overkill territory. Throw in the best possible finish for this match and I was left happy. Very like DDT4 with Bucks vs Generico & Steen. Sucked the air out of the fans and it ruled all. Good match and a good end to a solid weekend of wrestling.


----------



## Corey

Matt_Yoda said:


> Does Kingston still finish with the backfist? If so then ugh. I've never been a fan of that move(in Pro Wrestling) but Kingston's looks so bad to me he doesn't do it with any torque or at least it doesn't look like it.


Yeah, it was a spinning back fist to the back of the head after a back suplex into the corner, but Steen just sort of fell into the buckle cause both guys are so big. haha

-----------------

Bout time you got around to watching that Cody, although it's ASW 9, not 11.  Really glad someone else noticed Del Sol/Perkins was a total sleeper and an excellent match. Gets overshadowed by two others from the card. The finish was so sexy, mainly because I've never seen it executed so well.

Are you telling me you didn't think the triple suplex spot in the 6-man wasn't hilarious? I laughed hysterically at Steen falling so quickly.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Bout time you got around to watching that Cody, although it's ASW 9, not 11.  Really glad someone else noticed Del Sol/Perkins was a total sleeper and an excellent match. Gets overshadowed by two others from the card. The finish was so sexy, mainly because I've never seen it executed so well.
> 
> Are you telling me you didn't think the triple suplex spot in the 6-man wasn't hilarious? I laughed hysterically at Steen falling so quickly.


Dammit all. Need to flip those numerals around. Wrote it three times incorrectly. 

Perkins & Del Sol's entire match was so smooth. That was one I actually wanted some more from. It flowed so well it could have gone the length of Callihan vs O'Reilly and I probably would have thought higher of it.

Nah, that spot was awesome too. Steen pushing Cage & Elgin down b/c he was tired of waiting = instant :lol


----------



## sXeMope

Watched AIW "Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gang$ta" today. Haven't typed up anything, but NIXON/Youthanazia & Delaney was awesome, and Page/Alexander stole the show IMO. Must say I was kind of disappointed by Masada/Dickinson. Felt really flat, especially when you consider the other matches that night.

Random question: But who's the heel in the Whitmer/Dickinson feud? Only started following AIW recently, and by the pre-show promos, it sounds like Dickinson is but he got cheers when he came out.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm new myself but I think it isn't a "heel vs face" type deal. Only a personal vendetta among both. Although IF someone had to be the heel, it is clearly Dickinson.

Page vs Alexander brutalized each other. That I got a kick out of. It didn't extend past much of it being a slew of nutty spots though. Also, Page should never do an ace crusher onto a guard rail. Spot looked terrible. It looks terrible when anyone does that move onto a weapon. RKO, ace crusher, diamond cutter, doesn't matter what you call it. Doing it onto a prop is the worst. It hurts the guy doing it more than the opponent.

Six man match was awesome. RSP is a man bumping machine.


----------



## Concrete

*James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong(ROH Unforgettable):**3/4*
_I went in thinking this was going to be the sweetness. I feel like a few years ago I would have drooled over this match but I don't know there was something wrong here. I feel weird giving it shit rating but I thought it was pretty blah. Felt like a lot of moves with not a lot of connection for me. There was a few good things such as Gibson periodically coming down in a heap. After getting hit by Strong. Overall though I was wondering why so many things were just happening. Strong always works the back and I feel like it rarely is a key part of the match. I know it leads into the Strong Hold but shouldn't it be more than that? I don't know. Do enjoy Gibson quite a bit but there was something about this match that I didn't get._

*Colt Cabana vs. Jack Evans(ROH Unforgettable)*
_This match won't get a rating. I'm beginning to understand why some people don't do ratings. I tend not to really enjoy either man so I wasn't expecting to enjoy this match at all and even thought about skipping it. So glad I didn't because even though this was essentially a Cabana squash it was such a fantastic one with Evans being Gumby and Cabana stretching the piss out of him. Cabana literally folded Evans in two. UGHASDDSGFSFDG_


----------



## Corey

I refuse to believe Gibson/Strong is that low... even though I've never seen it. haha. Heard nothing but uber positive reviews on that puppy. I always like the fact the Roddy always works the back in all his matches. It's constant psychology that works towards a finisher of his, much like what you see from Del Rio in just about every one of his matches. It may get repetitive but I'll be damned if it doesn't work.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, Colt vs Evans sucks, but I like the 100% "lets just wrestle" nature of Gibson vs Strong. You won't find much complex aspects or story in that one; only wrestling. I'm cool with that here and there. Plus with who was involved, I was highly engrossed during. ******


----------



## Concrete

I wanted to love it, I really did. I just couldn't though. 

Conversely I have no idea why enjoyed Cabana vs. Evans as much as I did. Much rather see Evans getting snapped in half than him doing anything.


----------



## Obfuscation

There will always be those matches out there which don't click for us. It's how it goes. Wrestling sure can be wacky like that.


----------



## Lane

The deal with BJ and Dickinson is Dickinson doesnt feel BJ deserves his spot in AIW do to his past of being a coke head (Dickinsons words) and being past his prime.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Ricochet vs. Shingo King of Gate Final - *** 3/4

Really good match. Loved all the counters.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Also, there's an Evolve pack on XWT 1-22 free leech


----------



## flag sabbath

blink_41sum_182 said:


> Also, there's an Evolve pack on XWT 1-22 free leech


Anybody recommend any must-see shows or matches from that lot?


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Would also like to know. Don't have time to watch all 22 shows...haha

I remember loving the 4 way opener from Evolve 13 and the main from that show. But I like AR Fox.


----------



## Corey

flag sabbath said:


> Anybody recommend any must-see shows or matches from that lot?


EVOLVE 1 & 2 are still the best all around shows that I've seen from the company. Both have really awesome main events that are completely different from one another in Richards/Ibushi and Hero/Hidaka. Both shows flowed so well and had a ton of variety.

EVOLVE 7 has a super solid card from top to bottom and Callihan vs. Zack Sabre Jr. is MOTN at *** 3/4, but there's not really anything you _need _to see from the show. It is historic because it's Moxley's last indy appearance in the main event against Aries, but frankly I remember nothing from the match and Moxley wasn't exactly a top notch worker at the time. Might be a good oen to grab though, also has Chuck Taylor vs. Akira Tozawa & an SSB tag against Facade & Gory.

Finlay vs. Sami Callihan from EVOLVE 9 is probably one of the more talked about matches in company history and deservedly so. Excellent contest and a great underdog babyface performance from Sami as he just gets pummeled. 

EVOLVE 13 is one I'm a big fan of, but it's basically a three match show. Luckily those 3 matches are fantastic. Ki/Davis is an excellent clash of styles on the midcard, Sami/Generico is about as awesome as it sounds on paper (shouldn't have to go into that), & the main event is easily the best AR Fox singles match I've ever seen as he goes against Johnny Gargano. Really damn good double main event there and some folks enjoyed the 4 way opener more than I did.

I've also seen EVOLVE 8 & 18 but both shows have just 2-3 matches that are quality and the rest is skippable.


----------



## Obfuscation

Saw the EVOLVE pack. Debated getting some shows and finally seeing EVOLVE in full. I may do so after I play catch up with the current shows. Anything for me to see Generico vs Callihan & Finlay vs Callihan x2 again. Didn't know Callihan vs Sabre Jr happened. The pairing sounds :mark:


----------



## Rah

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I actually have that whole Q-Pro show favorited on Youtube, all of it looked so promising. Should I bother with any of it?


Outside of the Bad Influence Vs Young Bucks intro and shenanigans, nothing from a ring-work standpoint.


----------



## Chismo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Just finished Chikara's While the Dawn is Breaking. Show started off GREAT with Touchdown/Saturyne but never escaped mediocrity afterwards. I really don't feel like posting a whole review because of how frustrated it made me so I'll just run through a few things.
> 
> - Akuma/Hammermeier was great fun up until the puzzling finish. **
> 
> - Peck/Donst was terrible, the first 6-man went WAY too long, & Hatfield/Kobald was an absolute waste of my time. 2nd 6-man did nothing for me, didn't care about anything they were doing.
> 
> Ultramantis - "that's at least 150 lbs coming down on Kingston!"
> Chikarason - "... seems like a bit of a low end estimate"
> Ultramantis - "I'm sorry... I'm not very good with mathematics." :lmao
> 
> - Kingston/Steen was fine but what the hell's the big deal? Steen works on the leg for 10 minutes, Kingston wins with 3 moves that wouldn't have put Steen away in any other company on the face of the planet. ** 3/4
> 
> - Holy shit, 3.0 don't really have any good qualities do they? Matthews is annoying as hell and the match was all Bucks. I didn't care about this... at all.


I'm honestly shocked you watched everything else after Touchdown/Saturyne. Didn't we warn you? :durant3


----------



## DOPA

Want to get the evolve pack but my account for XWT got disabled :/. I have no idea how to keep ratio and that up. Is it up anywhere else?


----------



## Corey

Chismo said:


> I'm honestly shocked you watched everything else after Touchdown/Saturyne. Didn't we warn you? :durant3


Yeah... I should've listened. :no:

No more complete shows for me unless they're stacked cards. Just gonna pick and choose.


----------



## Chismo

flag sabbath said:


> Anybody recommend any must-see shows or matches from that lot?


I'll name just one match - Hero vs. Fish from Evolve 3. Fantastic stuff.

Edit: one more, one of my favorite matches ever - TJP vs. Sawa from Evolve 1, it felt like Takada vs. Maeda in a videogame.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Crusade said:


> Want to get the evolve pack but my account for XWT got disabled :/. I have no idea how to keep ratio and that up. Is it up anywhere else?


If it was working, that pack. My ratio went from 2.570 to 2.634 from that pack alone overnight. 

I posted awhile back how to keep your ratio up but I guess it's too late now.


----------



## geraldinhio

I tried my best at seeding but no good. Think I needed a 0.7 but only got to 0.2 after practically two days trying. Me and XWT just don't get along. 

I've only seen a hand full of evolve matches ever. Davey/Ibushi which was a fun little match, Claudio/Chuck Taylor which I adored and Hero/Hidaka was insane and unlike anything you'd see on the Indys. I have to get on Hero/Fish and TJP/Sawa.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah... I should've listened. :no:
> 
> No more complete shows for me unless they're stacked cards. Just gonna pick and choose.


True. Although that show was weaker than usual for an overall spread. I say don't let it scare you off. My two cents.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Where's the EVOLVE pack? I think it's gone, AGAIN...

Anyway:








Caprice Coleman vs. Adam Cole - **3/4 (I was really glad that the match was short, I'm not a fan of Coleman so I'm glad he did his regular moves and the match ended)

Roderick Strong vs. QT Marshall - **1/2 (It was actually fun, gotta give QT some credit because he's been solid lately)

Davey Richards vs. Cedric Alexander: ***3/4 (Wasn't ACH/Elgin, but still damn good, wasn't a fan of the ending tho)

*Proving Ground Match:* ROH World Tag Team Champions reDRagon vs. Adrenaline Rush - *** (So yeah, this match dragged like hell, the pace was weird and ACH ignored the arm work which was the biggest part of the match)

Kevin Steen vs. Rhino - **1/4 (WHY THIS WAS SO SHORT)

Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Hardy - ** (DAT Ending... Lazy booking)

*No Rules:* S.C.U.M. vs. Michael Elgin, Jay Lethal, and BJ Whitmer - ** (GTFO, A STREET FIGHT lasting 7 minuts? Jay Lethal, same dude that kicked out of shitload of moves against Steen can't kick out from a simple and uneffective F5? really? I really wanted to give this match a DUD based on how pissed I was at the end but it's not the wrestlers fault and they did pretty good job)

*ROH World Championship Match: *Jay Briscoe(c) vs. Eddie Edwards - ***1/2 (Good yet unspectacular, finish came out of nowhere)


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, I'm actually fine with QT Marshall these days. He's been one of the guys who's entertaining me much more constantly than quite a bit of others on the roster. I have no problem in saying that.


----------



## Lane

*AIW JLIT 2013 day 2 part 1 ratings/review* CONTAINS SPOILERS BELOW
Promos
Alexander is draining his ear while cutting a promo
RSP still looks like a truck driver
Fontaine...eh....
Fucking hate Davey Vegas hipster glasses
Ethan Page interupts Vega and procedes to be a tremendous prick
Mike Tyson used to be in Submission Squad. True Story
Donst cuts a good promo on Mickie
Ill be the one to say it...Kimber Lee needs to do porn
JOCK FUCKING SAMPSON

Ethan Page vs Davey Vega
Page hates a little kid and tells him so multiple times before flipping his hat off his head
Tornado ddt spot was different and involved use of the stage
Super ego cutter off the top
*****

Marion Fontaine vs Josh Alexander
Not much to this one. Alexander is wrestling hurt
***3/4*


----------



## blink_41sum_182

EmbassyForever said:


> Where's the EVOLVE pack? I think it's gone, AGAIN...


Yep...I saw it a few weeks ago and went to download it and couldn't find it. Luckily I got it this time before it was taken down (or the uploader deleted it?). Not sure why.


----------



## Lane

Everybody hop on RSP vs Elgin and Gargano vs Cole

Donst vs Knuckles has far surpassed what I thought it would be. Whole new Donst. Hop on this match as well.


----------



## Obfuscation

*SHINE #10*


1) *SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier*
Allysin Kay vs Nikki Roxx ~ ***1/4*


2) Ivelisse Velez vs Amber O'Neal ~ ****


3) *SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier*
Santana Garrett vs Kimberly ~ *****


4) Sassy Stephie, Sojournor Bolt, & Jessie Belle vs Heidi Lovelace, Solo Darling, & Luscious Latasha ~ ***


5) *SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier*
Taylor Made vs Leva Bates ~ *****


6) *SHINE Championship Tournament Qualifier*
Mercedes Martinez vs Mia Yim ~ ****1/4*


7) *Havok's Tournament Spot On The Line*
Jessicka Havok vs Portia Perez ~ *****


8) Rain vs Angelina Love ~ ***3/4*​

~ Best all around SHINE show I've seen. Everything was consistent pardon the six woman tag. Nothing on here was "omg" type great, yet the matches all worked, the talent that has underperformed on all shows actually pulled their weight here, & it opened the door nicely for the upcoming Anniversary/Championship tournament show.

~ The constants do it again: Havok, Martinez, & Santana all were top notch per usual. I expected a stronger match between Roxx & Kay b/c their talents are good enough to do so, but it wasn't like it exactly got enough time to be anything past enjoyable & average. Biggest shock here was the main event actually being solid all around. Love had what I do consider easily her best performance of her career (mind you she's been nothing short of terrible since the 8+ years I've seen her work) so actually seeing her sell well and envoke sympathy/interest as Rain dominated was great. Their first match was so bad I was def lukewarm watching a rematch. Those ladies sure blew my expectations out of the water. Now if more SHINE main events can at least be solid, we'll be onto something.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2008 Night 3*

1. Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero
****3/4

2. Doug Williams & Martin Stone vs Emil Sitoci & Jimmy Jacobs
**3/4

3. Chuck Taylor vs Taiji Ishimori
**3/4

4. Mike Quackenbush vs Naomichi Marufuji
***3/4

5. Steve Douglas vs El Generico
***1/4

6. Bad Bones vs Bryan Danielson
****1/2

And I've just listed it
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171058490462?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

And I also listed GSW X-Limits Third Strike featuring Doug Williams vs Bryan Danielson
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171058492182?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*2CW Adrenaline*

1. Colin Delaney vs J Freddie
**1/2

2. Homicide vs Isys Ephex
**3/4

3. Antonio Thomas vs John Walters
**3/4

4. Loca Vida vs Colt Cabana
**

5. Brodie Lee vs Hellcat
**

6. Motor City Machine Guns vs Up In Smoke
***1/2

And I've just listed this as well
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171058494011?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649​

Also finished In The Ring w/Bob Holly... Its 2hr 30mins long which is OK i guess.. Its sorta different from other In The Rings that I've seen as he is much more vocal and doesn't go through a match with them all probably because only 4 people turned up. Sami Callihan was one of the guys in the ring training with Holly so that made it interesting. Worth a look if your happy to spend the time.

Just listed it as well - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171058494704?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Corey

16 Carat Gold 2008 looks fucking incredible. What a lineup on every single show, jesus.

ROH on HDNet Volume 3 is up on XWT right now. It should really be grabbed cause it's the best edition of the series I've seen thus far. Davey/Generico, Aries/Strong, Aries/Danielson, McGuinness/Black, Briscoes/Steenerico, and TWO quality KENTA matches.

Yeah Cody, you know you want that.


----------



## Mattyb2266

As far as I'm concerned, Bryan/Hero is the best opening match. Period.


----------



## Lane

Just finished all of JLIT. Easy recommendation.


----------



## Concrete

*smitlick*did 2CW's Adrenaline not have the 3 way cage match on it or was it broken at that point of the show?


----------



## Mattyb2266

Lane said:


> Just finished all of JLIT. Easy recommendation.


Just ordered the DVD's off SMV literally, about 10 minutes ago. Can't wait for them to get here.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ROH on HDNet Volume 3 is up on XWT right now. It should really be grabbed cause it's the best edition of the series I've seen thus far. Davey/Generico, Aries/Strong, Aries/Danielson, McGuinness/Black, Briscoes/Steenerico, and TWO quality KENTA matches.
> 
> Yeah Cody, you know you want that.


Live & Let Die is already up too. I may have myself an all ROH night now.


----------



## smitlick

Concrete said:


> *smitlick*did 2CW's Adrenaline not have the 3 way cage match on it or was it broken at that point of the show?


It did I just didnt watch it.. Something about Jimmy Olsen wrestling a 3 Way Cage Match just didnt peak any interest...


*AIW The End of the World*

1. Louis Lyndon vs Josh Alexander
**3/4

2. Allysin Kay vs Kobald
**3/4

3. Chuck Taylor vs Davey Vega
***

4. Chris Dickinson vs Colin Delaney
***1/4

5. The Batiri vs Irish Airborne
***

6. NIXON vs Eddie Kingston & Johnny Gargano
***1/2

7. AR Fox vs Ethan Page
***1/2

8. Hope & Change vs Youthanazia
**1/2

9. Tim Donst vs Eric Ryan
**1/4

If theres any reason to buy the show Seleziya is probably one of those reasons... That and Chris Dickinson has improved a fair bit tbh. Far better now than he was in JAPW..


*CZW Best of the Best 12*

1. Jonathan Gresham vs Caleb Konley vs Biff Busick
**

2. Alex Reynolds vs Shane Hollister vs Tommy End
***1/4

3. Alex Colon vs Rich Swann vs Shane Strickland
***

4. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Uhaa Nation
***

5. Alex Colon vs Jonathan Gresham
**3/4

6. AR Fox vs Tommy End
**3/4

7. Adam Cole vs Sami Callihan
****

8. Alex Colon vs AR Fox
***1/4​


----------



## Concrete

Fair enough. Jimmy Olsen's heel run in 2CW was one of my favorite things in the company though.


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> If theres any reason to buy the show Seleziya is probably one of those reasons... That and Chris Dickinson has improved a fair bit tbh. Far better now than he was in JAPW..


Cannot believe that the Callihan and Dickinson that were the utterly awful United States Death Machine are the same dudes now. Of course JAPW made just about everyone worse so there's that.

*AAW - Path Of Redemption 2013*

*AAW Heritage Title Tournament - Semi-Final*
Louis Lyndon vs. Samuray Del Sol - ***
*
AAW Heritage Title Tournament - Semi-Final*
Juntai Miller vs. ACH - ***1/4

Dan Lawrence vs. Colt Cabana - **

Shane Hollister vs. Sami Callihan - ***1/2

*Bourbon Street Fight*
We Are Here (Keith Walker, Lamar Titan & Tweek Phoenix) vs. Ryan Boz, Darin Corbin & Marion Fontaine - **1/4

MsChif vs. Mason Beck - DUD

*AAW Heavyweight Title*
Mat Fitchett vs. Michael Elgin - ***

*AAW Heritage Title Tournament - Finals*
ACH vs. Samuray Del Sol - ***

Silas Young & Irish Airborne vs. Jerry Lynn, Arik Cannon & Rhino - **3/4

Solid all around show with only MsChif continuing to fight dudes and the lackluster We Are Here/N. Express feud dragging the show down. Heritage Title Tournament finished well, Hollister/Callihan was the match of the show and Fitchett continued his roll with a good match against Elgin.


*ROH - Dragon’s Reign*

The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) vs. QT Marshall and RD Evans - **

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Vinny Marseglia - **

*Proving Ground*
Matt Taven vs. TaDarius Thomas - **

Michael Elgin vs. ACH - ***1/2

Kevin Steen vs. Rhett Titus - **1/4

Adam Cole vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Roderick Strong - **3/4

*No Disqualification*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jay Lethal - *** - ***1/4

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
reDRagon (Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish) vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) - **3/4

Outside a good ACH/Elgin match and a decent if disappointing No DQ brawl there’s not much you need to see here. First half of the show is dreadful with two matches that should be squashes getting more time then needed and then Taven/Thomas having a worse match then they did on tv. Three way and the main had moments but the former was too short to be anything and the latter didn’t click and had a meh finish.


*ROH - Live And Let Die*

Adam Cole vs. Caprice Coleman - **1/2

Roderick Strong vs. QT Marshall - **1/4

Davey Richards vs. Cedric Alexander - ***1/4 - ***1/2

*Proving Ground*
Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) vs. reDRagon (Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish) - **3/4

Kevin Steen vs. Rhino - **

Matt Hardy vs. Mark Briscoe - *1/2

*No Rules*
BJ Whitmer, Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin vs. SCUM (Jimmy Jacobs, Rhett Titus & Cliff Compton) - **

*ROH World Title*
Jay Briscoe vs. Eddie Edwards - ***

*"Bonus" Match - Empty Arena Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Cliff Compton - **

Like Dragon's Reign an utterly skippable show besides one match. The ROH vs. SCUM war that took up three matches & the bonus match were the same below-average brawls we've seen from them outside a match or two and deadweighted the show. The Proving Ground match was meh until the hot tag and the main was fine if a little bland. ​


----------



## smitlick

Actually your right KC... Now that I actually think more JAPW made everyone look like shit so theres that. 

(Oh for anyone wondering by the way I only use my computer like once a week these days so thats why all my reviews come at the one time)

*Chikara Watchmaker*

1. Eddie Graves vs Oliver Grimsly
*1/2

2. Ophidian & The Batiri vs Soldier Ant & The Colony X-Treme Force
**1/4

3. Hallowicked vs Jakob Hammermeier
**3/4

4. assailANT vs Mr Touchdown
***1/4

5. Jigsaw & The Shard vs Fire Ant & Mike Quackenbush
***3/4

6. Archibald Peck vs Tim Donst
***1/4

7. 3.0, Dasher Hatfield, Gran Akuma & Green Ant vs F.I.S.T. & The Devastation Corporation
***

Jigsaw & The Shard must continue as a team... That and I'm really upset that with the death of Chikara comes the lack of Scarlett Bordeaux as a regular on the Podcast agogo.​


----------



## Obfuscation

I had a ton of fun with the Jerry Lynn farewell AAW match. Tied for MOTN with Callihan vs Hollister for me. That show collectively was pretty solid despite ACH vs Del Sol being very bad. Last AAW shows to follow it were really poor. Hoping Day of Defiance can be stronger overall. Callihan vs Hollister III has gotten nothing but strong praise across the board.


----------



## duttanized

Shane Hollister is the man.


----------



## Chismo

*Tournament of Death 12*

*(6/8/2013)*


1.	*Round 1* - ULTRAVIOLENT DOG COLLAR DEATHMATCH: Ron Mathis vs. Joe Gacy

*3/4


2.	*Round 1* - MUMMIFIED BARBED WIRE DEATHMATCH: Danny Havoc vs. Rory Mondo

*3/4


3.	*Round 1* - ULTRAVIOLENT LADDER DEATHMATCH: Scotty Vortekz vs. Lucky tHURTeen

*


4.	*Round 1* - INTERNATIONAL PANES OF GLASS DEATHMATCH: DJ Hyde vs. Takumi Tsukamoto

***1/4


5.	SCAFFOLD MATCH: Drake Younger vs. Devon Moore

**


6.	*Semi-Finals* - FANS BRING THE WEAPONS DEATHMATCH: Ron Mathis vs. Scotty Vortekz

*


7.	*Semi-Finals* – LIGHTTUBE DEATHMATCH: Danny Havoc vs. Takumi Tsukamoto

**3/4


8.	Drew Gulak vs. Chris Dickinson

*N/A*


9.	*FINALS* – 444 LIGHTTUBES DEATHMATCH: Scotty Vortekz vs. Danny Havoc

_This was great, good decision they booked these two into the Finals, it added a lot of fuel to the Nation/Dragons feud. Scotty’s previous matches were shit, but he made up in the Finals, awesome daredevil performance, and almost the same goes for Havoc, but at least he had the decent Semis with Tsukamoto. Anyway, this was sick and violent as expected, with nice “big match feel” and few legit HOLY FUCK moments. The right guy won too._

******


Last year’s TOD was much better overall, but this one had better Finale, Vortekz/Havoc was a damn good match. This show needed some MASADA and Tremont, that’s for sure. First time seeing Chris Dickinson, and yeah, the dude seems legit, I have a feeling he’s gonna be great in CZ-DUB. Sami’s farewell was terrible, and I didn’t care for it at all. Also, BJW’s baby Tsukamoto showed and proved he’s the deathmatch future and that he’s better than entire CZW, even at the early stage of his career. DJ announcing the TOD 13 theme had me marking out, bro. :mark:​


----------



## Obfuscation

Whole event seemed to lack something, if not fun at the heart of it. Sure as heck worth it for the finals at least. I was into that one all the way. Insanity seeing all those lighttubes in the ring when it began. Damn near think every single one was used too. Those tough, sick bastards.

Don't know why the Callihan farewell went the way it did. Very dumb. A different light-hearted approach could have been better.


----------



## Chismo

I should also mention that Sami is leaving indy scene just when I got bored with him. I love his ringwork to death, but him, his character, presence and all that "going to WWE" jazz is just too much of a hype, and I'm just like "just leave already".


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Glad to see that I'm not the only one that thinks that Tsukamoto will definitely be the future of deathmatch wrestling. 
Next year's TOD should be crazy good, or at least crazy.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm already anticipating the match ups for next year and how the brackets will work. Probably inter-promotional the entire tournament through. I'm digging the CZW vs BJW theme. (Y)


----------



## sXeMope

TOD 13 should be insane. I can't wait to see who they bring in. I haven't seen it yet, but I read that DJ told Tsukamoto to "Bring Kasai and Ito with him". I'd love to see them both come over, along with Takashi Sasaki.




Spoiler: IWA Mid South Return Show Results



Estimated Attendance: 300

Pre-show match: Vaughn Alexander defeats Mark May

Drake Younger defeats Trik Davis with Drake’s Landing in the opener. Drake was a surprise on the show.

Drake Younger declares he will defend his TPI crown in September.

Kongo Kong pins three men: Dale Patricks, American Kickboxer 2, and Jonathan Crane

Kong killed a referee after the match.

Jonathan Gresham defends his Zero One Jr. title over Tarek the Great with a low blow.

Hy Zaya challenges Gresham for the championship on July 20.

Reed Bentley defeats Zach Gowen with a vicious forearm.

Trik Davis joins Bentley in a beatdown of Gowen. Jimmy Jacobs makes the save but gets low blowed for his trouble.

Mark Wolf, Michael Todd Stratton, Ox Harley, and Phoenix versus Suicide Kid, Harry Palmer, Corporal Robinson, and Nate Webb became a four way tag match. Harley and Stratton won over Robinson and Phoenix, Webb and Kid, Wolf and Palmer. Kong attacked Robinson on the outside of the ring.

Ian Rotten announced Mark Wolf and Harry Palmer versus Suicide Kid and Dustin Rhodes for July 20.

Jack Thriller pinned Chrisjen Hayme in a six way match after a superkick. HyZaya, Kevin Douglas, Hamrick, and Sheik Khan Abadi were also involved in the match.

Stratton attacks Thriller after the match.

Devon Moore defeats Jimmy Jacobs in a non-title match. Bentley and Davis provided a distraction.

Jacobs was being beaten down by Bentley and Davis. Gowen makes the save, and a tag team match is made for July 20.

Ian and Axl Rotten defeat Peter B. Beautiful and Simon Sezz. Hardcore match with all kinds of weapons including steel chairs and staple guns.

The Hooligans of Mason and Devin Cutler defeat Manimal and Bill the Butcher.

Chuey Martinez defeat Ruben Steel in a barefoot thumbtack match.

Ian Rotten and Simon Sezz were signed for a barbed wire match for July 20.

Sabu defeats BJ Whitmer in another wild brawl.



I'm willing to bet that the TPI never happens...


----------



## Obfuscation

Have a match. Have a beatdown after it. Wash, rinse, repeat.



Spoiler: .



Ian continues to pick up where he left off and have his golden boy Devon Moore defeat Jimmy Jacobs. Not to mention Sabu over BJ Whitmer.



Great job, Ian.


----------



## sharkboy22

Chismo said:


> I should also mention that Sami is leaving indy scene just when I got bored with him. I love his ringwork to death, but him, his character, presence and all that "going to WWE" jazz is just too much of a hype, and I'm just like "just leave already".


I thought Sami's last CZW match was against DJ. Dunno if that was just me though but I really lost his final CZW appearance was against DJ Hyde. The post-match promo and all made it look that way.


----------



## Lane

That IWA show drew around if not over 300 people. Ian's trying....this will be something


----------



## sXeMope

Obfuscation said:


> Have a match. Have a beatdown after it. Wash, rinse, repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> Ian continues to pick up where he left off and have his golden boy Devon Moore defeat Jimmy Jacobs. Not to mention Sabu over BJ Whitmer.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Ian.


What else do you expect from Ian? Honestly, I don't see this incarnation of IWA Mid South lasting either. The attendance was 300, but how many of those will stay and didn't just go because it's IWA Mid South and they liked it back in the day? Ian's probably the shadiest known promoter (With the exception of Rob Black). He was actually promoting a KOTDM show back in March, had to postpone it for April, and just never gave any updates. I also remember something named Kings Of Carnage or something that IWA Midwest was going to do in October that never happened which led to this KOTDM being announced if I recall correctly.


----------



## Concrete

They say TPI is going to happen :lol

I don't see that happening. Plus I think JLIT seems to be taking over for that style of tournament.I'm not sure if Ian trying really matters since his "trying" is looking to be complete crap. SABU VS WHITMER. It is 2013.And the Rotten's were in a tag match. Maybe it can be a vehicle for Reed Bentley who my friend keeps telling me is good.


----------



## Lane

Reed could be very good. Hes still new to wrestling but everything ive seen from him has been decent.


----------



## Groovemachine

*EVOLVE 22*​
Caleb Konley vs Chuck Taylor - **3/4

Tommy Taylor vs Anthony Nese - ***

The Bravados & Andrew Everett vs Dos Ben Dejos & Shane Strickland - ***1/4

AR Fox vs Lince Dorado - ***
~ SO annoying to miss some of the action on the outside due to poor lighting. The crowd marking out but viewers not being able to see a thing really took me out of it. That match itself was pretty fun at times although it seemed like they were desperately trying to be innovative and it came off as a bit contrived.

Derek Ryze vs Brian Cage - SQUASH!

Brian Cage vs Jon Davis - **3/4
~ Fine but nothing particularly memorable. Cage deserves better than to be saddled with Larry Dallas.

Johnny Gargano vs Samuray Del Sol - ****
~ Gargano you absolute dick...awesome finish. Really enjoyable, fantastic counters, and Gargano is a joy to watch at the moment, he is fully embracing his current character arc.

The Young Bucks vs EITA & Tomahawk TT - ***1/2
~ Great match marred by a little bit of miscommunication towards the end. First time seeing EITAhawk and they seem awesome. Get them onto PWG shows ASAP!


Very good double main event but the undercard was pretty underwhelming. I'd heard good things about Dorado/Fox but the shitty lighting ruined that one for me. Check out Gargano/SDS for sure though.


----------



## duttanized

ALL THAT MATTERS IS THE TPI IS COMING BACK IN SEPTEMBER WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## -Mystery-

duttanized said:


> ALL THAT MATTERS IS THE TPI IS COMING BACK IN SEPTEMBER WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


You're excited for something that probably won't even happen and even if it does, will be filled with low rent, nothing talents and Drake Younger. The days of TPI being interesting died in 2007.


----------



## Lane

The 08 TPI was pretty damn good.


----------



## smitlick

*2CW #50*

1. Brodie Lee vs Isys Ephex
**

2. Colin Delaney vs Loca Vida
**3/4

3. The Hillbilly Wrecking Crew vs Up In Smoke
***

4. Sabu vs Spike Dudley
**3/4

5. Davey Richards vs J Freddie
***1/2

Just listed it here - http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171058998873


*2CW Live and Let Die*

1. Cheech vs Isys Ephex
**1/4

2. The American Wolves vs The Olsen Twins
***1/2

3. Jason Axe vs Brodie Lee
***1/4

4. Bryan Danielson vs Jay Freddie
***3/4

Just listed this one as well at - http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171059000620​
Also finished RF Videos In The Ring w/Matt Hardy. It occurs at the place PWS runs all the time and is around 2hr 30 mins. Its fine for what it is. I've listed it on eBay if anyones interested - http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171059001717


----------



## KingCrash

Lane said:


> The 08 TPI was pretty damn good.


It was decent but a step or two below what it was known to be and unless Ian has someone else backing him and the TPI actually happens (which I doubt) I can see it being compared more to the horrid Sweet Science tournaments that the TPI was renamed for before then the great 04-07 greatness.


----------



## Lane

Whats the best TPI I can get on smv? Only one not available on vod is 06.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Lane said:


> Whats the best TPI I can get on smv? Only one not available on vod is 06.


2004 I'd say is the best. And after that I'd say 2002.


----------



## Corey

Lane said:


> Whats the best TPI I can get on smv? Only one not available on vod is 06.


2004. Arguably the best tournament in wrestling history. Anywhere.


----------



## KingCrash

Easily 04. Then 06 if it ever goes up, 05/02/07 are on the same level and then 03 and 08.


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> What else do you expect from Ian? Honestly, I don't see this incarnation of IWA Mid South lasting either. The attendance was 300, but how many of those will stay and didn't just go because it's IWA Mid South and they liked it back in the day? Ian's probably the shadiest known promoter (With the exception of Rob Black). He was actually promoting a KOTDM show back in March, had to postpone it for April, and just never gave any updates. I also remember something named Kings Of Carnage or something that IWA Midwest was going to do in October that never happened which led to this KOTDM being announced if I recall correctly.


Not surprised in the slightest. Especially when I saw Ian had a match himself. The horror of how he could perform in 2013 scares me.

Now wished I had some TPI's as this discussion has given me the itch to watch. 2004 - 2008. I enjoyed all of 'em.


----------



## Lane

Anybody know the updated AAW card? I know of Elgin vs Hollister, the chicks rematch, and Mafia vs Zero G. Just wondered if anything else was announced.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Also added is Samuray Del Sol vs. Sami Callihan in a farewell match and it's been teased that it'll be Eddie Kingston vs. Silas Young. Sounds like a awesome show, hope my first AAW show will be good.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wow. Both those matches sound blistering on paper. 

Kingston in AAW (Y)


----------



## Last Chancery

I think they'll save Kingston and Young for the next show, which is happening at Bourbon Street (yuck). Not a fan of non-Berwyn shows because they're often hit or miss, but whatever.


----------



## Obfuscation

You going to show up again this time despite what happened last? :hmm:


----------



## smitlick

Just listed 2CWS 2CWathon 2011 featuring SSB vs London/Kendrick and Eddie Edwards
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171059129154


----------



## Concrete

If Young vs Kingston doesn't happen I'd be totally cool with Callihan vs Kingston. Like that'd be a non-issue.


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't even get me to hope that happens. I'll go Sami Callihan wrestling-on-coke level nuts.


----------



## Concrete

If that match happened I'd never see it since I'd explode from so much joy.


----------



## Obfuscation

A good reason to explode and perish, I'd say.

Except for that part when you're nothing but random matter and unable to see the match. There's always a drawback.


----------



## Concrete

That could be the slightest of issues...so how was Masters vs. Hoyt


----------



## Obfuscation

You know what, I'll watch that right now. Got preoccupied with non-wrestling viewing atm...

Give me 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Lane

Kingston vs Callihan has happened twice already. Think they're split at 1-1 too.


----------



## seabs

*Callihan/Kingston from TPI 08 is really good.*


----------



## Obfuscation

That's the only match of their's I know of. Second _(or first?)_ eludes me.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

wXw Germany, "THE VISION", 2010.03.13 
The Arena, Philadelphia, PA 

*01. wXw World Lightweight Title: Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs TJ Perkins - 3,50 / 5,00*
* Good opener that got the crowd warmed up nicely. I love MMA but this match was a bit too "MMA'ish" 
with a few too many kicks for my taste to give it more than I gave. Loved Sabre Jr's theme.

*02. Big Van Walter vs Eddie Kingston- 3,00 / 5,00*
* First time seeing Van Walter in action and I gotta say I'm impressed. He was much better than I thought
he would be. Reminds me a bit of Vader in that he's more agile than you'd think by the looks and size of him.
The crowd was firmly behind Kingston in this one and they made it known. Should've been a bit longer. 

*03. Karsten Beck vs Nick Gage - 1,25 / 5,00*
* Next match was between the CZW Icon himself Nick F'N Gage and Karsten Beck. Very short impromptu match between
these two, but some nice action like the insane backdrop into the crowd and good reaction saved this.
The show being in Philly, there was no doubt who the crowds favorite was.

*04. wXw World Tag Team Titles: Switchblade Conspiracy (c) vs The American Wolves - 4,00 / 5,00*
* Damn great match by these two great tag teams. Ending sucked, but I think it was an emergency ending as
Richards botched the tag move with Edwards and probably hurt his leg because of it. Hot and split crowd for this one.
Both teams worked really well together in this one and any combination of the two in the ring seemed to produce
some good action. 

*05. Claudio Castagnoli vs Tommy End - 3,00 / 5,00*
* Claudio always finds a way to amaze me. Just an amazing in-ring worker.
Tommy End's no slouch either. Beautiful moonsaults and ranas along with some stiff kicks.
The match itself wasn't anything too memorable, but had some good action with End mainly taking punishment
from Castagnoli.

*06. wXw World Heavyweight Title: Steve Douglas (c) vs Bad Bones - 1,00 / 5,00*
* The crowd wasn't into this match and I can't blame them, it wen't on for far too long.
The action wasn't anything memorable or special at all. Very forgettable match. Oh and they botched the
table spot horribly. 

*07. Alex Shelley vs Chris Hero - 3,25 / 5,00*
* I don't really have anything special to say about this one except that it was a good one.
This could've been even better if Hero would've just focused more on technical wrestling rather than the elbows
that he hit way too many times for my taste. 

*08. Pain in the Glass Deathmatch: Drake Younger vs Thumbtack Jack - 4,00 / 5,00*
* What a great deathmatch! The crowd loves both of them and for a reason. I myself am not particularly fond
of TJ but this was one of the better matches I've seen of him. He was a bit sloppy at times but not nearly as much
as usually so I forgive him. The match started nicely with some basic wrestling but quickly turned into the brawl I expected it to be. 
Both guys were a damn mess in the end.​


----------



## Mattyb2266

Obfuscation said:


> That's the only match of their's I know of. Second _(or first?)_ eludes me.


The second match was in CZW at Severed Ties. I believe it was in 2009. From what I remember not as good as their TPI match.


----------



## KingCrash

Think they also had a match on ROH TV which was just pretty much to get Kingston over. Only thing I remember about the Severed Ties match is Kingston's nose bleeding at the end.


----------



## Lane

I thought it was Callihans nose? Believe he broke it off the tiger suplex.


----------



## Obfuscation

Mattyb2266 said:


> The second match was in CZW at Severed Ties. I believe it was in 2009. From what I remember not as good as their TPI match.


Forgot Kingston stopped by here and there for CZW post '07. 

Thanks. (Y)



KingCrash said:


> Think they also had a match on ROH TV which was just pretty much to get Kingston over. Only thing I remember about the Severed Ties match is Kingston's nose bleeding at the end.


Right right. I remember being happy it wasn't a 30 second match.


----------



## Concrete

Still a 2013 match between the two would be prime. Am I a terrible person for not seeing any TPI? ....Probably.

Oh and Tremont being back in action is SO grand. Him against Izzie Deadyet is now something I absolutely must see.


----------



## Lane

I wish Kingston and CZW could of worked out and not gone in the downward spiral it did.


----------



## Obfuscation

In regards to the Loser Leaves CZW thing or something else post-Zandig?


----------



## Certified G

Hey guys, big summer vacation is approaching and I was looking into buying some dvd's from Smart Mark/RFVideo. I want to ask you guys to give me a list of 3/5 maybe 10 of the absolute best, must-see indy shows. Any promotion, any state/country. I'm really only looking for the top shows where preferably the whole card is great instead of having 3 stinkers along the way.
This has probably been asked a bunch of times already but I'd really appriciate it! Also if it helps, I'm a big deathmatch and spotfest fan, and I'm open to any kind of wrestling (stiff, technical, comedy etc.) so dont hold back on anything.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Corre said:


> Hey guys, big summer vacation is approaching and I was looking into buying some dvd's from Smart Mark/RFVideo. I want to ask you guys to give me a list of 3/5 maybe 10 of the absolute best, must-see indy shows. Any promotion, any state/country. I'm really only looking for the top shows where preferably the whole card is great instead of having 3 stinkers along the way.
> This has probably been asked a bunch of times already but I'd really appriciate it! Also if it helps, I'm a big deathmatch and spotfest fan, and I'm open to any kind of wrestling (stiff, technical, comedy etc.) so dont hold back on anything.


The wXw show I "reviewed" was pretty great with only one snoozer in Douglas/Bones. Other than that the card was great. If you're a deathmatch fan, you will have to check out the Younger vs. TJ match. One of TJ's better matches I have seen.


----------



## duttanized

TPI 04 was amazing.


----------



## Lane

Obfuscation said:


> In regards to the Loser Leaves CZW thing or something else post-Zandig?


When Eddie and Drake were tag champs post Zandig Eddie broke his half of the title and got into it backstage with DJ. Eddie took his pay and threw it back in DJ's face.


----------



## smitlick

Has anyone seen the 4 Way from the Jerry Lynn retirement Show? If so any thoughts. Personally thought it was trash and was groaning throughout at some of the dumbshit Trash & Horace did.

Also finished Shine 8 and was pretty disappointed especially by Reby/Havok.


----------



## T-Mack

smitlick said:


> Has anyone seen the 4 Way from the Jerry Lynn retirement Show? If so any thoughts. Personally thought it was trash and was groaning throughout at some of the dumbshit Trash & Horace did.


I literally JUST finished watching this 10-minutes ago. I was actually going to try and watch the full show. After the opener I skipped to Cannon/Sabu (for *whatever* reason) and then watched the main event. Really, really bad. Lynn/Waltman one last time would have been nice. I have no idea why they did that instead. Waltman's X-Factor off the apron through the table was reckless as fuck but it was pretty crazy. Honestly couldn't tell you another thing that happened aside from the botched count with the ref at the end. What a way to go out. I love Jerry Lynn and am happy he's hanging it up on his terms, but that was some garbage.


----------



## Groovemachine

Stumbled across this little gem on youtube; a great 12-min scientific match between Akira Tozawa and Zack Sabre Jr back in 2011. Shitty crowd but the wrestling is sublime.

I need to use the word 'sublime' more.


----------



## Obfuscation

I thought Havok vs Reby Sky from SHINE 8 was really, really good. Sky brought her A-game and working with Havok elevated her with the story in tact. 

****1/2*


----------



## obby

Roderick Strong is pretty funny on DDT4 commentary

_*The Young Bucks Superkick the ref*

"I hate that ref"_


----------



## duttanized

Roddy's drunk commentary is awesome. OHHHHH...brooooo...


----------



## smitlick

Just listed IPW:UK 7 Year Anniversary Show.. Features Young Bucks vs The Leaders of the New School as well as Eddie Edwards vs Noam Dar and Nigel McGuiness vs Joel Redman
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171060407623


----------



## Srdjan99

Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong- Supercard of Honor V- ***1/4, the first one was better but this was good too. I didn't like that Black kicked out of everything, he was worse than Davey Richards here. Oh and Black sold almost nothing. Kinda bad main-event for a good PPV


----------



## sXeMope

Making my way through AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 8 - solid show. Solid matches. Vega and Ryan delivered. Tremont/Dickinson was a little disappointing though. It wasn't bad, but Tremont somewhat clearly blading, clearly telling Dickinson to attack his arm, then doing the clearest blade I've ever seen took away from it personally. On a side note: Matt Tremont and GG Allin HAVE to be related somehow. The resemblance is scary.

Also curious to what ,if anything, they have planned for Dickinson in regards to him beating all these deathmatch guys.


----------



## Even Flow

Ordered All Star Weekend 9 (both nights) from DGUSA and also ordered Open The Golden Gate, Heat, Open The Ultimate Gate & Mercury Rising 2012. I haven't watched any DGUSA for a while, and there's a few DVD's i've yet to watch, so i'll probably start watching them in the coming days.


----------



## Corey

The Corre said:


> Hey guys, big summer vacation is approaching and I was looking into buying some dvd's from Smart Mark/RFVideo. I want to ask you guys to give me a list of 3/5 maybe 10 of the absolute best, must-see indy shows. Any promotion, any state/country. I'm really only looking for the top shows where preferably the whole card is great instead of having 3 stinkers along the way.
> This has probably been asked a bunch of times already but I'd really appriciate it! Also if it helps, I'm a big deathmatch and spotfest fan, and I'm open to any kind of wrestling (stiff, technical, comedy etc.) so dont hold back on anything.


Super late on this, but I'd go with the 2004 Ted Petty Invitational & IWA:MS We're No Joke. We're No Joke has 3 matches that are all completely different but totally awesome in their own right (Hero vs. Milano, Ki vs. Necro, & a 9 man TLC) 



Srdjan99 said:


> Tyler Black vs Roderick Strong- Supercard of Honor V- ***1/4, the first one was better but this was good too. I didn't like that Black kicked out of everything, he was worse than Davey Richards here. Oh and Black sold almost nothing. Kinda bad main-event for a good PPV


What was their first encounter? I thought that was their first match and the rematch was Glory By Honor IX... Either way I remember really liking this one on first watch a couple years back but it really pissed me off how the NYC crowd was booking Tyler. Almost ruined a damn good main event.


----------



## Obfuscation

I almost recommended that guy We're No Joke, but then I passed out and forgot about it. +1 on the rec.

Best thing ever is Death Before Dishonor VII or whichever number it is and how the Canadian crowd is giving Black so much grief only to have it shoved into their face once Black wins clean. Another one of those wonderful WrestleMania 22 moments where the fans get shut up. Cornette speaking the truth in that match was legit too. Calls the fans out on why they're booing Black even though not long ago everyone wanted him to be champion.


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Super late on this, but I'd go with the 2004 Ted Petty Invitational & IWA:MS We're No Joke. We're No Joke has 3 matches that are all completely different but totally awesome in their own right (Hero vs. Milano, Ki vs. Necro, & a 9 man TLC)
> 
> 
> What was their first encounter? I thought that was their first match and the rematch was Glory By Honor IX... Either way I remember really liking this one on first watch a couple years back but it really pissed me off how the NYC crowd was booking Tyler. Almost ruined a damn good main event.


They waited too long to put the belt on Tyler, that's why that happened. His chase took too long and was booked horribly. Sometimes a long chase can work but there are also times when you just have to pull the trigger (like when Eddie Edwards won the title).


----------



## Obfuscation

It did take too long, but fans never turned during the chase though. That's the, well, daft part of it. If fans were so "tired" of it then why wouldn't they have booed before he won it? He won it and then now it's hip for some crowds to boo. It's that same ol song and dance that's been seen in wrestling before.


----------



## Corey

Is that why folks booed Jerry Lynn too? Because they wanted the belt on Tyler? Cause from what I've seen Lynn busted his ass out there and everytime he retained it some people were just extra pissed. haha


----------



## Obfuscation

Lynn reign is along the same lines of being eh, but it was wrong for ROH to push Black as hard as they did only for Jerry Lynn to randomly win the gold out of nowhere instead of him. Then Aries got awesome and the championship over him and it felt like another missed chance. Then the debacle known as Final Battle happened. It's why I think some fans noticed a shift with ROH during the year. Instead of what was expected things took a left turn and a lot of feuds were stretched out over long periods time.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH fans sucks. Tyler's reign was very good. His matches with Steen, Aries & Strong and Hero were top notch (all were before his awesome heel turn, IIRC).


----------



## FITZ

Black did have an awesome run as champion. Everything that I've seen from him as champion was awesome.


----------



## Ali Dia

Obfuscation said:


> I almost recommended that guy We're No Joke, but then I passed out and forgot about it. +1 on the rec.
> 
> Best thing ever is Death Before Dishonor VII or whichever number it is and how the Canadian crowd is giving Black so much grief only to have it shoved into their face once Black wins clean. Another one of those wonderful WrestleMania 22 moments where the fans get shut up. Cornette speaking the truth in that match was legit too. Calls the fans out on why they're booing Black even though not long ago everyone wanted him to be champion.


The commentary was garbage, the match was overkill, surprised you of all people have such fond memories of that match. Had it ended 10 mins earlier would have been a tremendous match, but it went way too long. Cornette's commentary (pun) was shocking


----------



## ninetwentyfour

The fans were over Black winning the belt legitimately a year before he actually won it. His responses were becoming less and less with every weekend as 2009 went on, and by the time he won it he was already being boo'd. He was booked atrociously. By the time Tyler won the belt people were already wanting Davey as the champ. 

I would be lying if I made a statement that said a portion of the ROH fanbase didn't/don't turn on most of the champions, but the fact of the matter is most of them were booked poorly/to the point of that type of reaction, and you could see all of them happening before they did.


----------



## Obfuscation

R.Scorpio said:


> The commentary was garbage, the match was overkill, surprised you of all people have such fond memories of that match. Had it ended 10 mins earlier would have been a tremendous match, but it went way too long. Cornette's commentary (pun) was shocking


I searched but couldn't find my write up on the match after I watched it not too long ago. It summed up my thoughts perfectly on the match. Including making the claim it should have ended ten minutes earlier. I don't think it's great, but pretty good before the overkill came in. Only real fond moment is Black defeating Davey much to the dismay of the Canadian crowd. Which is why I referenced WrestleMania 22.


----------



## Chismo

I freakin' love Tyler/Davey from Canada. Insane match.


----------



## geraldinhio

Thinking of ordering the IPW 7 Year Anniversary show? Has anyone seen it? LDRS vs The Young Bucks catches my eye.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

New promo by Matt for BITW:


----------



## geraldinhio

Another enjoyable promo for Matt. That ending. :lmao Nothing he can do will top his last promo though. If Henry didn't cut a GOAT promo Monday, Matt's could of been the best of the year.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Matt_Yoda said:


> New promo by Matt for BITW:


Can't believe I'm saying this, but I think I'm starting to like Hardy's ROH character. Fuck.


----------



## Cleavage

So I just finished ASE III and the maybe lame expect for the Roddy/Jack match and Jimmy spearing the Haze out of her shoes, but i also just watched and remembered this happening :mark: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x112gld_roh-all-star-extravaganza-iii-jimmy-jacobs-promo_people


----------



## Mattyb2266

Don't think it's been posted anywhere so ill throw it here. First 4 entrants of TPI this year have been announced.

Drake Younger
Jack Thiller
Eddie Kingston
B-Boy

And I guess Ricochet and Gresham had to decline due to dates in Japan.


----------



## Obfuscation

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this, but I think I'm starting to like Hardy's ROH character. Fuck.


Don't fight it anymore. Embrace it.

Matt Hardy is still the man.


----------



## Groovemachine

So Adam Cole just tweeted about a match he had with Zack Sabre Jr last night. WHERE DID THIS HAPPEN?! I need to see that match, like, yesterday.


----------



## Obfuscation

^^^I second that. Greatly.


----------



## geraldinhio

I presume this was some company in the UK, doubt Zack is in the states again. 

Either way I must see this match.

Edit~ Going by their tweets it sounds like the match didn't even happen? Just Cole saying he can't wait to wrestle him again and Zabre saying it has been far too long.



> Adam Cole ‏@AdamColePro 3h
> Can't wait for the chance to step into the ring with @zacksabrejr again...one talented dude. Till we cross paths again!
> Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More
> 
> Zack Sabre Jr ‏@zacksabrejr 3h
> @AdamColePro it has been far too long! Some people are just perfect opponents for each other.


What was their CZW match like? I know their interactions in the LDRS/Future Shock matches were always great. Now hands up who hasn't seen the LDRS/Future Shock match from wXw? :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

_*ashamed wrestling fan raises hand*_


----------



## EmbassyForever

geraldinhio said:


> I presume this was some company in the UK, doubt Zack is in the states again.
> 
> Either way I must see this match.
> 
> Edit~ Going by their tweets it sounds like the match didn't even happen? Just Cole saying he can't wait to wrestle him again and Zabre saying it has been far too long.
> 
> 
> 
> What was their CZW match like? I know their interactions in the LDRS/Future Shock matches were always great. Now hands up who hasn't seen the LDRS/Future Shock match from wXw? :side:


It was okay. Sabre wasn't at his best in this show and he botched some stuff in the first match. And yeah, Future Shock/LRDS (assume you are talking about their 16 Caret match) was awesome.


----------



## geraldinhio

Obfuscation said:


> _*ashamed wrestling fan raises hand*_



:stannis

Get on it as soon as you can. Get on all of wXw 16 Carat Gold 2011 for that matter. You have that awesome tag match, Go Shiozaki/Big van Walter, Sami/Davey, Sami/Big Van Walter and the epic Generico/Sekimoto match. Fuck I need to rewatch this show myself.


----------



## Obfuscation

Last wXw 16 Carat show I watched was 2009 iirc. It had Sabin vs Black & Generico vs Ishimori on it.

Was 2011 the one Sami Callihan won? If so then yeah, I def need to see it. Always wanted to.


----------



## Corey

I'm also gonna swing in and note that's not the only LDRS/Future Shock meeting. They had a match at *wXw Kreuzzug ZXI: Philadelphia *as well and it was pretty damn good. Had it at **** 1/4 on the live iPPV watch. Also two other goodies on that show in Chris Hero vs. Daisuke Sekimoto and an awesome big man tag (Moss & Elgin vs. Brodie & Walter).


----------



## seabs

*They had a match in England too before the 16 Carat match. The other 2 are comfortably better than it though.*


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

PWG on tap today finally; Steen Wolf and Fear :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Steen Wolf. Holy crap that show is brilliant.


----------



## 189558

Looks like ROH is doing another buy three get one free deal. My dad gave me some money today for helping him move his girlfriend into their home. So that gives me a little bit of spending money. Planned on just getting the War Games set from WWE on Tuesday. But I haven't bought a single ROH DVD yet since rebuilding my collection. Considering the deal only works with their compilation sets. I'm thinking my choices right now are:

-Year One
-Year Two
-Punk vs Joe
-Ring of Hardcore


----------



## sXeMope

What happened to the Kevin Steen: Hell Rising DVD? I want to take advantage of that ROH sale, but it's been removed from the site.


----------



## EmbassyForever

sXeMope said:


> What happened to the Kevin Steen: Hell Rising DVD? I want to take advantage of that ROH sale, but it's been removed from the site.


Sold-out IIRC


----------



## yottsume

Hi, I'm a wrestling fun in Japan. 

I am currently making a Japanese subtitle file for "Wrestling Road Diaries" so that the Japanese funs can download the film from Digital Colt.com and 

watch it in Japanese by downloading my Japanese subtitle file(which is of course free).

The process is about 98% done, but I'm having difficulty making out some lines in the film.

And it will be a great help if someone can help me dictate the following lines.

00:09:06-00:09:08
Colt Cabana "???? later? Become mad." (conversing with Rasche Brown)

00:12:37-00:12:42
Bryan "Why should I ????? something?"
Man "????? in the track, ?????"

00:15:20-00:15:26
Sal "There's a very tightly(?) unit guys that see each other two, three(?) weekends a month."

0:23:36-00:23:40
Bryan "That looks like ??? building out of this track."

01:20:49-01:20:53
Sal "I acutally kinda ???? watermelon ??????"

01:22:58-01:23:02
Sal "You guys ???? pond, I can't even build a sandwich."

01:24:35-01:24:38
Bryan "What's that?"
Colt "Rice(?)"

02:19:05-02:19:09
Roderick "Alex sugar(?) foot(?) pain(?), how you doing?"


I love this film and I want to share it with people in Japan. And I think it will help Colt as well.


----------



## FITZ

> 02:19:05-02:19:09
> Roderick "Alex sugar(?) foot(?) pain(?), how you doing?"


Alex "Sugar Foot" Payne is a wrestler. So Roderick was saying "Alex "Sugar Foot" Payne, how you doing?"


----------



## Klee

yottsume said:


> Hi, I'm a wrestling fun in Japan.
> 
> I am currently making a Japanese subtitle file for "Wrestling Road Diaries" so that the Japanese funs can download the film from Digital Colt.com and
> 
> watch it in Japanese by downloading my Japanese subtitle file(which is of course free).
> 
> The process is about 98% done, but I'm having difficulty making out some lines in the film.
> 
> And it will be a great help if someone can help me dictate the following lines.
> 
> 00:09:06-00:09:08
> Colt Cabana "???? later? Become mad." (conversing with Rasche Brown)
> 
> 00:12:37-00:12:42
> Bryan "Why should I ????? something?"
> Man "????? in the track, ?????"
> 
> 00:15:20-00:15:26
> Sal "There's a very tightly(?) unit guys that see each other two, three(?) weekends a month."
> 
> 0:23:36-00:23:40
> Bryan "That looks like ??? building out of this track."
> 
> 01:20:49-01:20:53
> Sal "I acutally kinda ???? watermelon ??????"
> 
> 01:22:58-01:23:02
> Sal "You guys ???? pond, I can't even build a sandwich."
> 
> 01:24:35-01:24:38
> Bryan "What's that?"
> Colt "Rice(?)"
> 
> 02:19:05-02:19:09
> Roderick "Alex sugar(?) foot(?) pain(?), how you doing?"
> 
> 
> I love this film and I want to share it with people in Japan. And I think it will help Colt as well.


This is awesome. (Y)

Have you checked there aren't already Japanese subtitles?


----------



## yottsume

Cloverleaf said:


> This is awesome. (Y)
> 
> Have you checked there aren't already Japanese subtitles?


Yes, I'm 100% sure that the Japanese subtitled version of "Wrestling Road Diaries" is not out in Japan. 

Only the DVDs from WWE are subtitled and sold in Japan...

I would appreciate anyone helping me dictate the lines I posted earlier.

I love Colt Cabana's podcast and I thought I should support him some way. I love what he does and his attitude toward wrestling.

So, once again, your help will be greatly appreciated! The translation is almost complete! I just need those 8 lines.


----------



## Adam_Cole

My EVOLVE 20 review:

*EVOLVE 20*

*Non Title match:*
Matt Jackson vs. Johnny Gargano - ***1/2

Brian Cage vs. Chuck Taylor - **

*FRAY!:*
Caleb Konley vs. Shane Strickland vs. Jon Davis vs. Andrew Everett vs. Lince Dorado vs. Tommy Taylor - **3/4

Tomahawk T.T. vs. EITA - ***1/4

Maxwell Chicago and Sugar Dunkerton vs. The Bravado Brothers - *

Anthony Nese vs. Samuray Del Sol - ****

*Evolve Championship Match:*
AR Fox © vs. Nick Jackson - **3/4

Really good show. #LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA!​


----------



## Flux

Not even Nick MOTHERFUCKING GOD OF ALL THAT IS GOOD IN THE WORLD Jackson can make me like AR Fox, so the guy has no hope.


----------



## Chismo

Nick Jackson is the best American wrestler since DTABM, and he's not even working singles matches. That's how freakin' good he is.


----------



## smitlick

Just listed NGW Eternal Glory III featuring Nigel McGuiness vs Jack Gallagher from the Last of McGuiness Tour he did before retiring.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171063220627

Also listed SWE Seasons Beatings 2011 featuring the last Nigel McGuiness match in the UK taking on Martin Kirby. Also features Rockstar Spud and Dave Mastiff.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171063222069


----------



## sXeMope

EmbassyForever said:


> Sold-out IIRC


God damn. Was really looking forward to seeing that. Downloading from XWT now. But is there anywhere to buy it? or are they planning to re-stock it in the future?


On an irrelevant, obvious note: This thread has reached 1000 pages. Yay.


----------



## smitlick

Just finished Shine 9. The Australian and New Zealand group of gals on this show made it easily my favourite Shine so far. Havok/Eagles was ***3/4 and fantastic. Really enjoyed the Six Gal tag as well and Evie & Mercedes was good too. Just disappointed Evie didnt get Mercedes in Shimmer instead.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> God damn. Was really looking forward to seeing that. Downloading from XWT now. But is there anywhere to buy it? or are they planning to re-stock it in the future?
> 
> 
> On an irrelevant, obvious note: This thread has reached 1000 pages. Yay.


I'm sure they'll restock it soon and Highspots will have it in the future, but they don't yet.

This thread is at 400 pages for me.


----------



## Obfuscation

I actually thought Nick did a good job at carrying Fox to a good match. Safe to say I wasn't surprised despite my personal opinion on Fox. It is Nick Jackson, after all.

AR Fox vs Lince Dorado should never happen again though. Please.


----------



## smitlick

*AAW One Twisted Christmas*

1. Marion Fontaine vs Lamar Titan
**3/4

2. Dan Lawrence vs Juntai Miller
***

3. Colt Cabana vs Shane Hollister
**3/4

4. Irish Airborne vs Team Ambition
***3/4

5. MsChif vs Danny Daniels
**3/4

6. Samuray Del Sol vs CJ Esparza
**1/2

7. Keith Walker vs Dale Patricks & Tripp Cassidy
SQUASH

8. Tweek Phoenix vs Louis Lyndon
**

9. Sami Callihan vs Michael Elgin vs Shane Hollister
***1/2​


----------



## Rah

No. Nick Jackson was shit. AR Fox was shit. That match was shit. The crowd was shit. Evolve is shit.

Nickie Boy on the other event tagging against the imports, however, was sweet.


----------



## Lane

SMV is filming a new best on the indies today with Sami Callihan. Last time they did one with somebody before they left for the E (Hero) it turned into a must have dvd.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Lane said:


> SMV is filming a new best on the indies today with Sami Callihan. Last time they did one with somebody before they left for the E (Hero) it turned into a must have dvd.


*Holy Shit!!!* :mark:

That is must see! I absolutely loved the first part when I watched it, and this could be even better.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> No. Nick Jackson was shit. AR Fox was shit. That match was shit. The crowd was shit. Evolve is shit.
> 
> Nickie Boy on the other event tagging against the imports, however, was sweet.


You mean I liked an AR Fox match and you didn't? Holy bejesus. _(almost made a PWG tag slander comment; so close...)_

I like EVOLVE. Dead crowds mean dick to me if the wrestling entertains me. Which is has from the recent triple shot. Gargano vs Del Sol was match of the weekend for me.



Lane said:


> SMV is filming a new best on the indies today with Sami Callihan. Last time they did one with somebody before they left for the E (Hero) it turned into a must have dvd.


Hallelujah. :dancingpenguin


----------



## Rah

> I like EVOLVE. Dead crowds mean dick to me if the wrestling entertains me. Which is has from the recent triple shot. Gargano vs Del Sol was match of the weekend for me.


1) I don't mind crowds - I just had to vent on more things, as it's fun.

2) I have always found EVOLVE to be weirdly pointless. I was not a fan of their old system, and now that they've scrapped it just feels like they lost everything that actually could make them unique. I hardly watch EVOLVE so correct me if I'm wrong, but are the cards not eerily similar to DG:USA, anyway? They could have been the cross-promotion between Mainstream Indy and DG:USA. Even then, though, I'll just take my PWG.

3) That it was

4) I almost missed that White text. Not quite sure how that match is worse than the EVOLVE match but I'll take it for what it is.


----------



## Obfuscation

PWG match just annoyed the tar out of me. Can't put my finger on it, but I just didn't think it was good. _(real detailed, huh?)_ Whereas the Nick Jackson vs Fox match was a solid affair. Nick did the heavy lifting, Fox had most of his annoying tendencies not pop up, and well, it just worked for my entertainment. I wasn't sure walking in what to expect despite my love for the Bucks. To my pleasant surprise, it was fine minus the part when AR Fox won. _(I didn't like how Nick hit all his tops moves, yet Fox hit one of his and won. Then again, that's traditional top babyface booking. It's like that with Hogan, Austin, Cena, so it only seems to fit the progression with Gabe doing it for Fox as he is the flag bearer by holding the Championship. Which is a good segway into...)_

I hate the cross-promotion with DG:USA. It doesn't even feel like two separate companies and honestly, they really aren't. Only EVOLVE seems to have LESS Dragon Gate guys per show. That's. About. It. Why have two companies when every one from each compete on both, have programs and championships that carry onto both, and everything else? It makes no sense. If they were two very distinct companies, fine, I wouldn't care. However, they are not. It's beyond pointless. I'll watch each whenever I can - this is merely a personal assessment that I can't quite wrap my head around.

Ah yes, PWG. I'll always prefer them too. However this year they've slipped in terms of overall quality. Only been one-two match shows for me instead of tremendous all around events. I don't know how it happened with Mystery Vortex being in December and I loved everything that night. Here comes 2013 and I'm left only caring about like seven matches out of twenty four. Still a better curve than AAW is having. Yeah.


----------



## Rah

I can't remember finishing it, nor getting too far into the match. I closed it around where they're messing about in the front row after I couldn't take the "backyard-level" offence that was happening.

That's exactly what I meant, too, but without any wording to say so. So, thanks for mentioning it. By cross-promotion I meant by having their EVOLVE athletes (because EVOLVE is promoting a real sport, brah) mix in with DG:USA guys - not to the extent where they're not only sister companies but leeching, siamese twins. I suppose PWG has the added advantage over the RoH/Gabe dispute, but I do feel Gabe is missing a good window by the manner in which he runs his shows. Perhaps it's just me, but I wouldn't guess it is judging by their attendance, but the names they bill aren't big enough, nor exciting enough, to pack into multiple-shots across two promotions.

I'll always have a special place in my heart for DG:USA (despite not having had a chance to get any of their shows in a long, long while) but EVOLVE? A very biased disliking that's probably not solidified by much fact but rather by personal preference.


----------



## DOPA

*ROH Best in the World 2013*

B.J. Whitmer Vs Mike Bennett: ****

The American Wolves Vs Adrenaline Rush: ***1/2*

Adam Cole Vs Roderick Strong: ****1/4*

Michael Elgin Vs Tommaso Ciampa: ****1/2*

Jimmy Jacobs Vs Matt Taven Vs Jay Lethal ROH World Television Championship:* *1/2*

reDRagon Vs C and C Wrestle Factory Vs S.C.U.M. ROH Tag Team Championship: *DUD*

Matt Hardy Vs Kevin Steen: *****

Jay Briscoe (c) Vs Mark Briscoe: ****


- Opener was okay for the time it got but definitely not PPV quality. I like the finish and the angle they are going with Bennett, Maria and Brutal Bob. As long as Bob stays away from the ring then it should be interesting.

- Tag match was a decent match and did its job on the placement of the card. But it did have its usual overkill moments with the wolves. Nice pacing to it throughout. The finish was bad and I did not like it at all. Felt super cheap.

- Cole vs Strong was the second best match of the night. It wasn't as good as it could have been on paper. Both men have good chemistry and this had some good storytelling and psychology throughout. The finish was really well done and I really like how they are handling this slow burn heel turn for Cole.

- Elgin vs Ciampa was the match of the night. These two guys beat the living hell out of each other. Stiff match. I liked the story with Ciampa trying to use his big moves early to put Elgin away. Elgin working the back of Ciampa throughout. The commentary played a real great role in this talking up Ciampa's knee injury which was strange at first with Elgin working on the back instead but played a pivotal role once Ciampa hit the project ciampa which effected the previously injured leg which Ciampa sold well on. This would have been even better than it was have it not for the typical ROH overkill finish. Still very good.

- The triple threat TV title match was going along okay, it wasn't that good and felt very middle of the road TV quality until the finish which was an absolute clusterfuck. Completely overbooked and not in a good way either. Lethal superkicking the hoopla hottie when Jacobs was going to take her out anyway? Just completely nonsensical. Just another overbooked finish to have Taven keep a hold of the title. Don't understand why this had to be done, this was garbage.

- Speaking of garbage....jesus christ was this bad. The 3 way tag match actually started out logically somewhat with the two ROH teams taking out SCUM before reDragon took advantage of C and C. But this felt extremely rushed and was only given around 6 or 7 minutes for a 3 way tag team title match in ROH. And the finish was fucking awful. One of the worst I've seen in a long while. It has to be seen to be believed. Most intelligence insulting bullshit I've seen perhaps this year thus far. Gets a DUD from me.

- Steen vs Hardy was surprisingly very enjoyable. The no DQ stipulation helped it for sure. Good storytelling and psychology throughout with Hardy working on the back and neck of Steen. The repeated side effects this time had a purpose to them which effected the finish of the match. The overbooking in this match actually made sense this time with SCUM stacking the deck against Steen with Steen fighting through till Compton nails him with the chair on the back which Hardy had worked on. They booked it in a way where Hardy getting the win was definitely very acceptable to give him momentum for his title shot and in a way which didn't hurt Steen too much. I would have liked Steen to have given a bit more during the match, but thats about it as far as detractions go. Good match.

- The world title match....you know what? I didn't like it and it went pretty much how I expected. Jay is a great worker and can get the best out of people but with Mark it just didn't work. It was very dull throughout and dragged a lot. Mark's gimmick held this match down and made it such a pain to watch. It's supposed to be a world title main event match and Mark is doing antics which made the match feel so unimportant and made it feel like a mid card match. His gimmick works in the context of the off kilter Briscoe Brothers tag team but as a singles competitor in the main event of a PPV felt ridiculously silly and out of place. The selling point of this match of "nobody fights like family" also didn't nearly enough live up to the hype due to the match not really being aggressive and stiff enough. It never really felt like a big fight between brothers for the title except for a few moments. Nigel even put it best: "I forgot this was even a world title match". Thats how I felt. Not a good main event.


Aside from 3 matches, this PPV was bad. Definitely the worst of the year for ROH.


----------



## Chismo

I think DGUSA will shut down in a year or two, now that Dragon Gate has the UStream plans.


----------



## sXeMope

I don't know if I'd agree on that. It could lead to them severing ties with Gabe and Gabe needing to re-brand, but I think they have enough solid non-DGJ talent to continue if DGJ was to say that Gabe couldn't use their guys anymore.


----------



## Corey

I knew Mark's stupid gimmick would fuck up the main event, and I still think that show should've been the TV taping and today's taping should've been the iPPV. Briscoe vs. Hardy & Steel Cage Warfare >>>

Kinda ridiculous they've ran Cole vs. Strong three times in one month now. Sounds like some WWE booking.


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> I don't know if I'd agree on that. It could lead to them severing ties with Gabe and Gabe needing to re-brand, but I think they have enough solid non-DGJ talent to continue if DGJ was to say that Gabe couldn't use their guys anymore.


EVOLVE just feels like a placeholder until DGUSA shows so I don't know if Gabe could or would want to continue it if DGJ pulled out or just wanted to do one supershow a year and then let talent decide if they wanted to come over for other promotions. Almost no one goes to non-WM EVOLVE shows, there's never any buzz about them and there's not EVOVLE-only talent you can't see anywhere else.


And boy does the second half of Best In The World look terrible from that review.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well then. BITW looks like it is going to be a bit rough to get through.

Thankfully I'm going en route to Dominion first.


----------



## Lane

People need to check out Squared Circle Revue on youtube. Run out of Michigan and the shows look like tons of fun. They have a stable of werewolves, a giant baby, Tadarius Thomas wrestles as a clown, a Bible Belt title, A lion that wrestles, Zach Gowen does a gimmick of almost toy come to life that feuds with a guy thats covered head to nut sack in black with his gimmick being he has the best legs in wrestling. Their next card features Ophidian vs Tadarius for the title. His a vid of the last show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOiFswhLAGE


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

_The following review will be the first of many CZW reviews to come, as I've taken up a new project:
I will watch and review every CZW event from the first event of 2009 until the last one of 2011. 
At the end of the project, I will rank the events according to their average value. _










*CZW Cage of Death X
13/12/2008
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA. *


*CZW Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Sky's The Limit Ladder Match (w. Special Referee: Ric Blade)*
Carter Gray vs. Dan Paysan vs. Ryan McBride vs. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Pinkie Sanchez - 3,00 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Shun The Kabuki Kid vs. Jon Dahmer - DUD

*6-Man Tag Team Match*
E.M.O. & GNC vs. LJ Cruz, Tyler Veritas & Adam Cole - 1,75 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
B-Boy vs. Sonjay Dutt - 2,75 / 5,00

*CZW World Tag Team Championship: Four-Way Tag Team Elimination Match*
2 Girls, 1 Cup (c) vs. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Olsen Twins vs. Team AnDrew - DUD

*Tag Team Match*
BLKOUT vs. H8 Club - 2,00 / 5,00

*Fans Bring The Weapons Match*
DJ Hyde vs. Deranged - 2,00 / 5,00 

*$10,000 Cage Of Death Match*
Devon Moore vs. Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan vs. Danny Havoc vs. Zandig vs. Brain Damage - 2,25 / 5,00

*Average Value* = *1.8125*

*Next: CZW Open Book: Fan Appreciation Night (10/1/2009)*​


----------



## Obfuscation

Lane said:


> People need to check out Squared Circle Revue on youtube. Run out of Michigan and the shows look like tons of fun. They have a stable of werewolves, a giant baby, *Tadarius Thomas wrestles as a clown*, a Bible Belt title, A lion that wrestles, Zach Gowen does a gimmick of almost toy come to life that feuds with a guy thats covered head to nut sack in black with his gimmick being he has the best legs in wrestling. Their next card features Ophidian vs Tadarius for the title. His a vid of the last show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOiFswhLAGE


So he's just himself?


----------



## Lane

Something something DATS WACIST something something.


----------



## Obfuscation

Nah. It's just a jab at him being a pile of shit.


----------



## Groovemachine

Checked out Paul London vs Akio Yang from FWE Welcome to the Rumble 2 iPPV. Not bad, they had a few nice callbacks to their series from Velocity, like London hitting the top rope DDT, and a nice spill to the outside reminiscent of London's nasty bump in their second encounter (the one from Japan if I remember correctly). But geez, what was up with all the racism from the crowd? Not cool, dude, not cool.


----------



## geraldinhio

Any link or did you buy the iPPV? LONDON.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

geraldinhio said:


> Any link or did you buy the iPPV? LONDON.


I think I saw it in XWT. 











*CZW Open Book: Fan Appreciation Night
10/01/2009
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*


*8-Man Tag Team Match*
Scumbag Express, Nui The Samoan Tsunami & E.M.O. vs. Tyler Veritas, Little Mondo, Jon Dahmer & LJ Cruz - 1,25 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Sabian vs. Adam Cole - 2,50 / 5,00

*Tag Team Match*
GNC vs. Team AnDrew - 2,00 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Carter Gray vs. Egotistico Fantastico - 2,75 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Ruckus vs. B-Boy - 3,00 / 5,00

*Last Man Standing Match*
Sami Callihan vs. Greg Excellent - 1,75 / 5,00

*Panes Of Glass & Barbed Wire Boards*
H8 Club vs. Cult Fiction - 2,25 / 5,00

*CZW World Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Singles Match*
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Ryan McBride - 2,75 / 5,00

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship: Ladders & Scaffold Match*
Devon Moore vs. Drake Younger - 3,25 / 5,00

*Average Value = 2.38888888889*

*Next: CZW 10th Anniversary Show (14/2/2009)*​


----------



## Groovemachine

It's also on Dailymotion.


----------



## Rah

For those wondering where Groovemachine is hinting to.


----------



## KingKicks

Finally getting to work on my stack of DVDs that's been building for the last year and a half.
*
ROH Night of the Grudges*

The Carnage Crew vs. The Christopher Street Connection *DUD*

Matt Stryker vs. Chance Beckett **¾ *

Homicide vs. John Walters vs. Chis Sabin vs. Justin Credible ***½

Code of Honor Is Waived*
CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & BJ Whitmer ****¼
*
Prince Nana vs. Diablo Santiago* ¼**

The SAT vs. Mikey Whipwreck & Dixie **

#1 Contenders Trophy*
AJ Styles vs. Paul London *****¼

Losing Faction Must Split Up*
Christopher Daniels, Dan Maff & Donovan Morgan vs. Samoa Joe, CW Anderson & Michael Shane ***¼*​


----------



## smitlick

Just listed a heap of crap and fixed my listings... for some reason I often forget to add shipping to Worldwide so for anyone that ever sees me listing and I haven't listed a DVD as worldwide, just PM here if your interested and I'll fix it.

St. Louis Anarchy - Yuletide Terror (ACH vs Jeremy Wyatt (Loved this)///Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs Robert Evans & Darin Corbin)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171065103137

AIW Girls Night Out 7 (Hailey Hatred vs Sara Del Rey///Mia Yim vs Allysin Kay Steel Cage Match)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171065105646

2CW Girls Grand Prix 2012 (Features Sara Del Rey, Rachel Summerlyn, Portia Perez and more)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171065107800

AAW Path of Redemption 2012 (Michael Elgin vs Silas Young///Arik Cannon & Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer & Mat Fitchett)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171065109845

SWE 4Everevolution (Sami Callihan vs Dave Mastiff///Finlay vs Martin Kirby)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171065111682

RF Video In The Ring w/Dustin Rhodes
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171065112649


The In The Ring w/Dustin Rhodes is actually my favourite In The Ring so far. He just has this interesting charisma about him that makes me enjoy the entire thing. Especially the Q&A at the start.


RF Video In The Ring w/Stevie Richards
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171065146441


----------



## Lane

Faetures Lance Hoyt murdering a oriental kid, Vodrdell Walker, and Michael Tarver debuts. Also a really fun main event.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-bqPvykpAZ0


----------



## Chismo

Although he's one miserable outdated cunt, and I strongly disagree in many things, Cornette's last PWInsider interview is fucking hilarious. I mean, REALLY hilarious. :show


----------



## sXeMope

KingKicks said:


> Finally getting to work on my stack of DVDs that's been building for the last year and a half.


Glad to know I'm not the only one in that situation haha. Between DVDs from SMV, RF, etc, IVP, and the stuff I make myself; at the rate I watch I swear I'll die before I can finally watch it all.


Anyone know if that Wrestling Cares promotion is producing DVDs of their events? Heard about it recently and it seems intriguing.


----------



## Lane

RVD vs Sami Callihan from last night. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBF_VcMvnHA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Obfuscation

Sami vs RVD. Well, I gots to check this out.


----------



## Concrete

Honestly didn't think it was too special of a match live. Seemed like RVD was going through his spots for the most part. Crowd was rocking though with 500+ people packed in American Legion Post 80. And to think the match prior may have gotten an even bigger reaction in the end. I'm already wondering what it'll be like for 2CW's iPPV in November.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm expecting something utterly lackluster for RVD. Color me intrigued to watch it anyways. One of Sami's last matches on the Indie scene and vs a guy who will always be one of my favorites despite being a lazy pile of nothing these days.


----------



## Corey

Lane said:


> RVD vs Sami Callihan from last night. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBF_VcMvnHA&feature=player_embedded


:mark: Many thanks.



Obfuscation said:


> vs a guy who will always be one of my favorites despite being a lazy pile of nothing these days.


My exact sentiments, although I haven't noticed near as many "lazy" moments like many others have. That's probably because I've only seen like 4 of his matches in the past 2 years.


----------



## Obfuscation

The only matches off the top of my head RVD seemed to put any effort in was the matches vs Jerry Lynn. His 2010 wasn't _too_ bad, tbf. I actually managed to like matches he put out that year.


----------



## Corey

The iMPACT where he won the World Title is one I'll always remember. Becoming WWE Champ was cool and all (Edge interference kinda sucks) but _that_ really felt like his career moment to me. Beating AJ Styles & Jeff Hardy in the same night. Kinda like the TNA version of Jericho's Vengeance '01. 

But anyway, yeah. After 2010 the only standout match I remember from Rob was an impact main event against Austin Aries. Just thought it was a lot of fun. OH and his matches with Joe were pretty awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, considering I liked RVD vs Styles about a million times more than RVD vs Cena (a match which I never liked), I'll agree. TNA made something on their show feel big and kind of must-see.

I remember not caring much for Aries vs RVD. So much that I totally forgot about till you mentioned it. That says it all. I remember liking one random Joe vs RVD match out there. Unsure when it happened.


----------



## sharkboy22

Sami Callihan vs RVD? Just what the fuck am I exactly hearing here? Just what the fuck! I need to get on that ASAP!

Also, does anyone know Callihan's official last indy date?

Oh and I have a really stupid question (what's new? haha, got that joke out the way) but I really need to know. I've never bought any indy DVD in my life but it's something I've always been wondering. Do they come sealed in plastic wrapping? Also, do the discs have prints on it or is it just a regular blank DVD-R? Sounds stupid, but I'd be impressed if indy companies are putting on DVDs with images on the CD and hey, even seal the damn thing.


----------



## Corey

sharkboy22 said:


> Sami Callihan vs RVD? Just what the fuck am I exactly hearing here? Just what the fuck! I need to get on that ASAP!
> 
> Also, does anyone know Callihan's official last indy date?
> 
> Oh and I have a really stupid question (what's new? haha, got that joke out the way) but I really need to know. I've never bought any indy DVD in my life but it's something I've always been wondering. Do they come sealed in plastic wrapping? Also, do the discs have prints on it or is it just a regular blank DVD-R? Sounds stupid, but I'd be impressed if indy companies are putting on DVDs with images on the CD and hey, even seal the damn thing.


I don't know of any indy dates past last night's match with RVD. He's completely finished with DGUSA, EVOLVE, and maybe PWG. Not sure about the last one.

And yes, indy DVDs are sealed and have pictures. If you just go to the site where you wanna buy it they have pictures for you to see.  It's nothing new either, it's been occuring for a good 10+ years. They also come in boxes.

rohwrestling.com
highspots.com
prowrestlingguerrilla.com
chikarapro.com
smartmarkvideo.com


----------



## Obfuscation

Think Sami's final match will be in AAW vs Samuray Del Sol. It's this weekend, iirc.


----------



## FITZ

Some aren't sealed but yeah you always get disc and cover art. Sometimes it's not good art but they aren't sending you blank discs.


----------



## sharkboy22

Wow, thanks for the response guys. I want to buy some DVDs but I don't have a credit card 

I'm from the Caribbean and if I were to ship it directly, it would cost a shitload. So, I have to go through a skybox service but like I mentioned, no credit card and my parents don't want to get one. I could get a Visa Debit card though but it's to find the time. But I really want to start buying the DVDs. Is Your Body Ready is coming out soon and I really don't want to be a cheap ass and download it from XWT. I like PWG and would like to support them.


----------



## Lane

sharkboy22 said:


> Wow, thanks for the response guys. I want to buy some DVDs but I don't have a credit card
> 
> I'm from the Caribbean and if I were to ship it directly, it would cost a shitload. So, I have to go through a skybox service but like I mentioned, no credit card and my parents don't want to get one. I could get a Visa Debit card though but it's to find the time. But I really want to start buying the DVDs. Is Your Body Ready is coming out soon and I really don't want to be a cheap ass and download it from XWT. I like PWG and would like to support them.


 Try highspots.tv or highspots on demand service for PWG. SMVOD.com is VOD and they produce live ippvs as well.


----------



## RKing85

just curious, could anyone who has seens all the King of Trios weekends, could you rank them by taking the whole weekend into account.

The only one where I have seen every single match from the whole weekend is 2012. Going to pick up 2 or 3 of the earlier ones if anyone can recommend for me. Thanks.


----------



## Obfuscation

RKing85 said:


> just curious, could anyone who has seens all the King of Trios weekends, could you rank them by taking the whole weekend into account.
> 
> The only one where I have seen every single match from the whole weekend is 2012. Going to pick up 2 or 3 of the earlier ones if anyone can recommend for me. Thanks.


Kind of hard considering they're all usually worth seeing. 2007 was a lot of fun, yet it has only grown over the years since then. Well, here goes nothing:

1) 2009 & 2010
2) 2011
3) 2012
4) 2008
5) 2007

Tied for which year was my favorite between 2009 & 2010. Both were so wonderful on all three nights its interchangeable as to which I do like more.


----------



## Mattyb2266

For any fellow collectors out there, someone on ebay listed:
PWG: The Debut Show
PWG: Bad Ass Mother 3000 (Both Nights)
PWG: Tango & Cash Invitational

And a bunch of old ROH shows.

Not everyday you see these listed.


----------



## obby

has anyone seen House of Hardcore 2 yet? seems like a great show

MVP vs Sami Callihan, Londrick vs Young Bucks, Tommy Dreamer vs Lance Storm, Steiners vs Eddie Kingston and Homicide, Petey Williams vs Tony Nese, etc.

Also, Sami has officially gone to WWE? Fuck, PWG getting raided. Does he get a send off at IYBR?


----------



## Lane

Callihan is wrestling this Friday at AAW.


----------



## Obfuscation

For as much as I love Callihan, I see the match vs MVP being an outright mess.

Have no faith in MVP as a worker. Yes, the few NJPW sprints were an exception to the rule.


----------



## Lane

Some at the show they had a brawl style and went through the crowd so hopefully it will be fun.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sounds like all MVP has left. Doubt I'll check it out even if it comes available online.


----------



## Rah

It's over on Dimitri Shumakov's Dailymotion channel.

I have some interest in Londrick/Bucks, but I believe KingCrash mentioned that it was trashed by the addition of a second team.

EDIT: I must have been dreaming, I only see the two teams here.


----------



## duttanized

I like MVP tbh. Dude's a real solid worker.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah wasn't the match you were misinformed of from PWG in like 2010? The first Kurt RussellReunion show or am I going crazy too?


----------



## Rah

I just went back thirty or so pages and cannot find it anywhere. Not a single mention by anyone.

Yeah.


----------



## KingCrash

The Bucks/Londrick matches that I can recall are from PWG in 2010 which was alright, House of Hardcore 1 which was good and the one that just happened that Rah mentioned. No idea what Rah is talking about though.


Then there's this:


----------



## EmbassyForever

> - Former WWE and TNA star Brandon Sylvestry (Low Ki/Senshi) has been telling promoters that he's retired from wrestling. Apparently he's moved on to voice-over work. He had been in talks with All Japan Pro Wrestling but had asked for a huge guarantee. He has said that he would be open to coming back for the right program with a major company but not unless it's something major.


----------



## mk92071

EmbassyForever said:


> Apparently he's moved on to voice-over work.


:lmao I'm almost ashamed of how hard that made me laugh. Low Ki hasn't done anything for me lately, so it isn't a huge loss imo.


----------



## Genking48

As far as I hear Ki is bit of a douche, wanting an insane amount of money to be booked, and has been blacklisted by most promotions.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW X: Decade of Destruction - 10th Anniversary
14/2/2009
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*


*Singles Match*
Little Mondo vs. Drew Gulak - DUD

*#1 Contendership for the CZW Iron Man Championship: Singles Match*
Sami Callihan vs. Jon Dahmer - 1,75 / 5,00

*Tag Team Gauntlet Match*
The S.A.T. vs. 2.0 vs. LJ Cruz & Izzy Kensington vs. GNC vs. All Money Is Legal vs. Tyler Veritas & Adam Cole - 1,25 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Sabian vs. Egotistico Fantastico - 3,25 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez - 2,75 / 5,00 

*6-Man Tag Team Match*
The Best Around & El Sexisto vs. 2 Girls, 1 Cup & Lord Everett Devore - DUD

*Singles Match*
Devon Moore vs. Ruckus - DUD

*CZW Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Singles Match*
Ryan McBride vs. Carter Gray - 2,25 / 5,00

*Fans Bring The Weapons Tag Team Match*
H8 Club vs. Cult Fiction - DUD

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship: No Rope Barbed Wire *
Eddie Kingston vs. Drake Younger - 3,75 / 5,00

*Average Value = 1.775*

*Next: CZW Total Havoc (14/3/2009)*​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Low-Ki is an extremely talented performer, one of the best Junior Heavyweights I've had the privilege of watching, A shame that he knows it :lol


----------



## sXeMope

Low-Ki is one of those guys who's really hit and miss with me. He's good sometimes, but other times he goes overboard on the "MMA Fighter in a Wrestling Ring" thing. That voice over thing really made me laugh as well.

That CZW review made me remember Tyler Veritas. Anyone know what happened to that kid?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Low-Ki is one of those guys who's really hit and miss with me. He's good sometimes, but other times he goes overboard on the "MMA Fighter in a Wrestling Ring" thing. That voice over thing really made me laugh as well.
> 
> That CZW review made me remember Tyler Veritas. Anyone know what happened to that kid?


Dude got "Jannety'd" pretty hard it seems. Completely fallen of the radar. He seems to go by the name Ty Hagen these days. According to cagematch, the last time he wrestled was for some small time company named Coastal Pro Wrestling in March. 

Maybe CZW just stopped booking him for some reason? Don't know why though, as he was pretty solid in the ring.


----------



## Lane

Tyler has a kid now that he gets on the weekends so he takes booking seldom. That came from Adam Coles edition of Kevin Steen Show


----------



## obby

is chikara dead now? Read it somewhere


----------



## Lane

Yes


----------



## Obfuscation

Low Ki


----------



## Lane

The news on Lowki


----------



## obby

NO 

hopefully he'll wrestle at least once again


----------



## Lane

Or..you know...never.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW Total Havoc
14/3/2009
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*


*Singles Match*
Jon Moxley vs. Jon Dahmer - 1,50 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Sabian vs. LJ Cruz - 2,50 / 5,00

*CZW Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Singles Match*
Ruckus vs. Ryan McBride - 3,50 / 5,00 

*Singles Match*
Devon Moore vs. xOMGx - 1,00 / 5,00

*Four Corner Tag Team Match*
Team AnDrew vs. GNC vs. Adam Cole & Tyler Veritas vs. Jagged & Cole Calloway - 1,75 / 5,00 

*6-Man Barbed Wire Boards Tag Team Match*
H8 Club & Mad Man Pondo vs. Cult Fiction - 1,50 / 5,00

*#1 Contendership for the CZW World Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Aerial Assault Match*
Egotistico Fantastico vs. Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Carter Gray - 3,50 / 5,00

*CZW World Tag Team Championship: Tag Team Match*
The Best Around vs. 2 Girls, 1 Cup - 1,50 / 5,00

*Panes Of Glass & Thumbtacks*
Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack - 3,00 / 5,00

*Average Value = 2.1944*

*Next: CZW Eye For an Eye (11/4/2009)*

*****​
_I don't really mind if Low Ki really has retired for good as I've never really cared much for him and probably never will._


----------



## RKing85

Having a Misc. PWG matches marathon tonight. My third match of the evening right now, Omega and Danielson from One Hundred. So good. 23 minutes that just flew by.


----------



## near4sdug2

good man


----------



## Obfuscation

Danielson vs Omega is probably a top ten all time PWG match for me. It's a classic.

Oh shoot. Not THAT sounds like one hell of a project to try and work on. Wow.


----------



## obby

RKing85 said:


> Having a Misc. PWG matches marathon tonight. My third match of the evening right now, Omega and Danielson from One Hundred. So good. 23 minutes that just flew by.


watch EXCALIBUR vs OWEN STEEN

best match ever


----------



## RKing85

I've watched Excaliber/Owen a million times on youtube.


----------



## RKing85

calling it a night. Good Friday night. Watched

Kevin Steen vs Joey Ryan
Cabana/Talwar vs Kikutaro/Disco
Danielson vs Omega
Briscoes vs Steen/Tozawa
Kings of Wrestling vs Steen/Tozawa
RockNES vs Steen/Tozawa
Generico vs Steen
Generic vs Steen - Ladder War
Bucks vs Smash Bros vs Future Shock - Ladder War


----------



## Rah

I guess The Briscoes have moved on to green pastures, then.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW Eye For An Eye
11/4/2009
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*


*Jr. Heavyweight Scramble*
Tyler Veritas vs. E.M.O. vs. Justin Andrews vs. Erik C. Jones vs. Jimmy Stars vs. Sexy Steve vs. Random Guy - DUD

*Singles Match*
Jon Dahmer vs. Toby Klein - 1,00 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Greg Excellent vs. Devon Moore - 1,50 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez - 3,00 / 5,00 

*CZW Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Singles Match*
Egotistico Fantastico vs. Ryan McBride - 2,50 / 5,00

*Tag Team Match*
BLKOUT vs. LJ Cruz & Alex Colon - 1,75 / 5,00

*CZW World Tag Team Championship: Tag Team Match*
Team AnDrew vs. The Best Around - 1,50 / 5,00

*I Quit Match*
Nick Gage vs. Deranged - 2,50 / 5,00

*Tag Team Match*
Sami Callihan & Jon Moxley vs. Brain Damage & Drake Younger - 3,00 / 5,00

*Average Value = 1.91666666667*

*Next: CZW Blood Pressure Rising (9/5/2009)*​


----------



## Corey

Did anyone see the Touchdown/Saturyne rematch from the preshow of Aniversario? If it's anything like their first match, I wanna see it.


----------



## THECHAMPION

It's good, not as good.


----------



## sXeMope

https://twitter.com/podjohnnyringo/status/350735778281816064
https://twitter.com/podjohnnyringo/status/350736272521838594

(In case those get deleted: In short, Cornette got mad about some things Steen said in his Hell Rising ROH DVD and got it removed)

Any truth to this? I asked before and was told it was sold out. Really funny if it's true considering all the shit Cornette talks about anyone who doesn't kiss his ass.


----------



## KingCrash

It's been rumored for a bit because it randomly got pulled while the comp that was released before it (can't remember which one it was) was still there. Wouldn't be shocked Cornette got pissed but I guess he still has a little pull, otherwise why would they care about that at all.

In other Steen news, he's taping two more Kevin Steen shows with Jay Lethal and Eddie Edwards as guests. If he makes those two interesting he should immediately quit wrestling and go full-time into shoot interviewing.


----------



## Rah

Who is Mark Smith? The replies to the second tweet look like it's just some forum members circle-jerking over who knew the info first.

If true, though, that's a very weird take. Especially noting Cornette's response to wrestling hater Phil Mushnick which noted the freedom of enjoyment, expression and speech that every American has a right to.


----------



## smitlick

*AAW Epic 2012*

1. Colt Cabana vs Cameron Skyy
**1/2

2. BJ Whitmer & Mat Fitchett vs The House of Truth
***1/4

3. Michael Elgin vs J.Miller
***1/4

4. MsChif, Athena & Christina Von Eerie vs Sara Del Rey & The Canadian Ninjas
**1/2

5. Silas Young vs Louis Lyndon
***

6. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Irish Airborne
***1/2


*AIW JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2012*

Night One

1. Louis Lyndon vs Mat Fitchett
***

2. Facade vs Marion Fontaine
**3/4

3. Willie Mack vs Ethan Page
***1/4

4. Archibald Peck vs Colin Delaney
**1/4

5. Eric Ryan vs Obariyon
**3/4

6. Colt Cabana vs BJ Whitmer
***

7. Tim Donst vs Brian Kendrick
***

8. ACH vs Davey Vega
***1/2

9. Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross
***

Night Two

1. ACH vs Willie Mack
***

2. Marion Fontaine vs Colin Delaney
*1/2

3. Brian Kendrick vs Louis Lyndon
**1/2

4. ACH vs Colin Delaney
**1/2

5. BJ Whitmer vs Brian Kendrick
**3/4

6. The Batiri vs Davey Vega & Mat Fitchett
***

7. Flip Kendrick vs Facade vs Ethan Page vs Tim Donst
**3/4

8. Allysin Kay vs Jennifer Blake
***

9. ACH vs BJ Whitmer vs Eric Ryan
***1/4​

Just listed a heap of stuff to.

ACW Fun Fun Funfest 2012 Day 1 (El Generico vs Jojo Bravo)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171067502388?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

RF Video Shoot Interview w/Blue Meanie Vol 2
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171067502719?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

AAW Epic 2012 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171067503064?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

AIW JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2012 (Both Days)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171067513779?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Did anyone see the Touchdown/Saturyne rematch from the preshow of Aniversario? If it's anything like their first match, I wanna see it.


This.

More importantly, where can you find it to watch? Hoping it's released on the DVD...


----------



## Lane

It was a good match. Easy watch.


----------



## Obfuscation

Didn't see a thread on it so I'll bring it up...



Spoiler: AAW Bound by Hate 2013 thoughts/spoilers



NEW AAW Heavyweight Champion was crowned after Shane Hollister defeated Michael Elgin. Shane Hollister did it! YES. I'm one pleased fan. Seeing all year how we he's been used within the company, however I flat out figured Elgin would make it past their first match this year and it could come down to a rematch later on. This rules. :mark:

Sami couldn't make the show via car trouble so no farewell for him on the event. Crushes me. Was wanting to see Callihan vs Del Sol in both of their final matches for the promotion. Del Sol competed instead with Colt Cabana in a impromptu match for the tag team championship vs Irish Airbone. A fair enough match to make up for the advertised match being lost.

Rest of the show had a few other highlights which caught my eye: Kingston vs Miller + Young program continuing and Alex Colon debuting in AAW.


----------



## Lane

This wasnt Alex's debut. He wrestled Del Sol back in like 2011. Sami's lucky he didnt die. He was the road and the uhaul on his truck almost caused him to flip and then his tire came completely off his truck. Lunacy. Also, FUCKING SHUG MAN. Edit: Checked it out and yeah Alex debuted at Windy City Classic 7. This was essentially his return.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ah, my mistake. Good to have him back.

Didn't know the Sami situation was so severe. Glad he's ok and whem. Appears the situation could have been a whole heck of a lot worse than what occurred.

The other part...well, I'll let my part in the spoilers show my reaction. Just in case anyone wanted to go in spoiler free. BUT YES.


----------



## Rah

Get a hold of Callihan/Hollister, yet?


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh, I have the entire event downloaded, just no viewing - on the match - as of yet. After the current bit of AAW buzz, I'll probably watch it first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Rah

Expect me to post here as a reminder first thing tomorrow, then.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Lane said:


> Sami's lucky he didnt die. He was the road and the uhaul on his truck almost caused him to flip and then his tire came completely off his truck.





Obfuscation said:


> Didn't know the Sami situation was so severe. Glad he's ok and whem. Appears the situation could have been a whole heck of a lot worse than what occurred.


Yeah he even posted a picture of that to Twitter. 



Spoiler: a picture















It would've been so damn awful and horrible if anything serious would've happened to him. Would've been almost like Magnum T.A. all over again.. or worse. Gladly he's ok.


----------



## geraldinhio

Shit luck for Sami. Glad to hear he's ok. 

From PWG's twitter.



> TEN takes place on August 9th! The 2013 Battle of Los Angeles takes place on August 30th and 31st! More details coming soon.


Can't believe its been ten years already. Show should be STACKED.


----------



## Flux

PWG's Tenth Aniversary without El Generico isn't right dammit


----------



## seabs

*3 PWG shows in a month :mark:*


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> Expect me to post here as a reminder first thing tomorrow, then.


:side: 

----------

Feels weird having BOLA happen prior to my birthday. It's always been the opposite since the inception. Not that I'm complaining. Early birthday present for me :mark:


----------



## ninetwentyfour

Obfuscation said:


> :side:
> 
> ----------
> 
> Feels weird having BOLA happen prior to my birthday. It's always been the opposite since the inception. Not that I'm complaining. Early birthday present for me :mark:


It was on 8/20 two years ago.


----------



## DOPA

damn, PWG :mark:


----------



## KingCrash

Feels weird having BOLA and TEN back to back but I'm all for it.



Obfuscation said:


> Didn't see a thread on it so I'll bring it up...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AAW Bound by Hate 2013 thoughts/spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> NEW AAW Heavyweight Champion was crowned after Shane Hollister defeated Michael Elgin. Shane Hollister did it! YES. I'm one pleased fan. Seeing all year how we he's been used within the company, however I flat out figured Elgin would make it past their first match this year and it could come down to a rematch later on. This rules. :mark:
> 
> Sami couldn't make the show via car trouble so no farewell for him on the event. Crushes me. Was wanting to see Callihan vs Del Sol in both of their final matches for the promotion. Del Sol competed instead with Colt Cabana in a impromptu match for the tag team championship vs Irish Airbone. A fair enough match to make up for the advertised match being lost.
> 
> Rest of the show had a few other highlights which caught my eye: Kingston vs Miller + Young program continuing and Alex Colon debuting in AAW.





Spoiler: Reaction













I thought they'd do a rematch too, but I guess between Hollister getting some momentum and Elgin probably getting the ROH title sooner rather then later it was time.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Obfuscation said:


> This.
> 
> More importantly, where can you find it to watch? Hoping it's released on the DVD...


It was on the replay if you bought the stream.

But like I said it wasn't as good as their first match.

Might partially just be there's no surprise about how great it is.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm curious as to who we see in/back for Ten and BOLA. I'd love to see Super Dragon back for the 10th anniversary.

What's Beyond Wrestling like with their DVD turnaround time? I heard about their Americanrana show and it really interests me. Though it saddens me that Steen/Masada is happening while Masada is still not 100%


----------



## FITZ

Someday I will find myself at a PWG show. I know I shouldn't complain because I live on the east coast and can see a ton of great wrestling but man I want to be part of that crowd some day. 

I'm glad they're running 3 shows in August since it seems like they've been taking some pretty lengthy breaks in between shows this year. It should be great seeing their 2 big shows (Anniversary and BOLA) so close to each other. It's always exciting to see the ridiculous cards that they announce for each show.


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> Spoiler: Reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they'd do a rematch too, but I guess between Hollister getting some momentum and Elgin probably getting the ROH title sooner rather then later it was time.





Spoiler: Stuff



I'll take it. I'm backed up on ROH knowledge with BITW needing to be watched, but something with the show and tv tapings have seemed to suggest the Briscoes could be on the outs, so with that comes Elgin I suppose. Works for me as it plugs Hollister in the top AAW spot now. Hallelujah.





THECHAMPION said:


> It was on the replay if you bought the stream.
> 
> But like I said it wasn't as good as their first match.
> 
> Might partially just be there's no surprise about how great it is.


Wasn't expecting it to top the first as that one set the bar very, very high. I just got to see it for the fun of seeing it, you know? Plus, I love Touchdown. Have to see how his "final" Chikara match went.


----------



## Lane

Beyond just kinda puts dvds out when they want. They can be smart mark about it or Gabe about it.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Obfuscation said:


> Wasn't expecting it to top the first as that one set the bar very, very high. I just got to see it for the fun of seeing it, you know? Plus, I love Touchdown. Have to see how his "final" Chikara match went.


Yeah it's worth checking out for sure. Just not quite as good.


----------



## Obfuscation

Indeed, indeed.

Hoping Touchdown will pop up here and there with Chikara on the outs atm. Hoping more than just Wrestling Is Fun! that is.


----------



## Concrete

Obfuscation said:


> Indeed, indeed.
> 
> Hoping Touchdown will pop up here and there with Chikara on the outs atm. Hoping more than just Wrestling Is Fun! that is.


I like to believe everyone does. If he works simply as Mark Angel I don't see why a promotion like CZW can't bring him in. Give him a program with Gulak and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Obfuscation

Leaving the Chikara gimmick at the door for other promotions will be fine. Seeing the man work is my only concern. He's too rad to fall away from the radar right now.


----------



## sXeMope

He's debuting for AIW in August. They announced it on Twitter a few weeks back.


----------



## Obfuscation

Brilliant news.


----------



## FITZ

Agreed, he has the ability to be a great heel I think. Removing the limitations of a Chikara gimmick might really help him out a lot.


----------



## Emperor DC

Don't expect him to be about for much longer, WWE has had someone watching him at a couple of recent Chikara events.


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't know anything about any limitations Chikara brings with the gimmick, tbhayley. Branching out is all that matters for him only. Saying a few swear words shouldn't matter.


----------



## KingCrash

Touchdown's gimmick is one that can pretty much go anywhere, and once he starts wrestling the talent outshines everything else. He'll be fine. What sucks is Jigsaw and Shard not teaming up as much anymore because at the end they were great as a team and should have gotten a good run as tag champs.


----------



## Concrete

I want to make note that IWA-MS is putting on Kyle O'Reilley vs Necro Butcher at "Simply the Best" on 7/20. This random match has gotten me more excited than it probably should. Necro no selling the kicks and Kyle no selling punches to the dome until either man becomes close to being legit KO'd. The match could get scary if they decide to work it like an old Necro match with less bumping on his end.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> Main event for TEN. The Young Bucks vs. DojoBros vs. Inner City Machine Guns in a ladder match for the PWG World Tag Team Championship!


Yes.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Oh boy.


----------



## EmbassyForever

And if that's not enough. ACH will make his PWG debut.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

:mark::mark:


----------



## Mattyb2266

The second main event for Ten will be:
Drake vs Steen vs Cole in a guerrilla warfare.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Wow that should be sick. I've never seen ACH but always heard good stuff so looking forward to that. :mark: for PWG!


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> Touchdown's gimmick is one that can pretty much go anywhere, and once he starts wrestling the talent outshines everything else. He'll be fine. What sucks is Jigsaw and Shard not teaming up as much anymore because at the end they were great as a team and should have gotten a good run as tag champs.


Certainly agree with both. Crushing that for the time being there won't be anymore Piece of Hate. Those two meshed well together in no time. No word of them working any Wrestling Is promotions? Both happen to be from the New York area too.



Concrete said:


> I want to make note that IWA-MS is putting on Kyle O'Reilley vs Necro Butcher at "Simply the Best" on 7/20. This random match has gotten me more excited than it probably should. Necro no selling the kicks and Kyle no selling punches to the dome until either man becomes close to being legit KO'd. The match could get scary if they decide to work it like an old Necro match with less bumping on his end.


While I think O'Reilly is a piece of trash without Cole next to him, I think this combo could work. With the reasons you stated: KO tries his MMA bs and Necro has none of it, decides to show him how you really beat someone down. It could be a hell of a Necro exhibition.



EmbassyForever said:


> And if that's not enough. ACH will make his PWG debut.


K, now THAT'S the high flyer PWG needed to put on their shows. That kid in that atmosphere, he'll eat it up.

No words for the Ladder match. Good sweet lady gaga. Ricochet & Swann in that environment. It's too much.


----------



## Dark Church

Watched Sami Callihan/MVP today and it gets **3/4. That was my first Callihan match and I don't get why WWE signed him. I'm sure that isn't his best work though.


----------



## Lane

Imagine if Roddy gets a ladder wedged on the top turnbuckle and does the torture rack toss off onto it.


----------



## Obfuscation

The match offers up a world of endless reckless possibilities. :mark:


----------



## Lane

450 off the top of a ladder thru a table.


----------



## Obfuscation

For all the nutty things we've seen in PWG's hectic guerrilla warfare/ladder matches, I don't think we'll get something that video game-esque.


----------



## geraldinhio

My heart starting racing when I seen the main even for Ten. (Y) Are SSB done with PWG though, would of loved if they got thrown into the match too.

The Guerilla Warfare sounds insane too. I wonder what else they can pull out for this card.

Also, ACH. :mark:


----------



## Concrete

Yeah, same here in thinking O'Reilley is pretty shit. It is more faith in Necro creating a dynamic that works compared to the "You kick, I kick, everyone kick kick" nature of a lot of his matches.

That ladder match oozes death. Would have possibly preferred switching the stips of the title matches and give Cole vs. Steen vs. Younger than ladders and the tags the GW. I won't hate on it one bit since that ladder match is going to be INSANE! Just seems like they just did the ladder match last year why not switch it up this time.


----------



## Obfuscation

I think your last statement answers your question, mate. It's the precedence off of last year's brilliant insane ladder match as to why we're getting another one in 2013. Much of the same with the apparent* three way for the World Championship being a Guerrilla Warfare match. It's all in their past history.

*I say apparent b/c I didn't know the Guerrilla Warfare match was happening until right now. Am I THAT oblivious? Oh well. :mark:


----------



## Chismo

Mothafuckaz, I just saw the letters P, W and G, something I'm avoiding like plague in this thread, since I'm planning to catch ISBR spoiler-free, shit. Are you spoiling shit, or what? I avoided the previous posts by pure luck. :bigworm


----------



## Obfuscation

No b/c both matches involving champs on the last PWG show were non-title. No results from that show have been mentioned in here either.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Chismo said:


> Mothafuckaz, I just saw the letters P, W and G, something I'm avoiding like plague in this thread, since I'm planning to catch ISBR spoiler-free, shit. Are you spoiling shit, or what? I avoided the previous posts by pure luck. :bigworm


LOL. Relax. Both matches in the last show were non-title.


----------



## Chismo

Cool. :durant3


----------



## Mattyb2266

DG: USA announced the first few matches for their July shows...

July 27th:
Akira Tozawa vs Tony Nese
Jon Davis vs Chuck Taylor

July 28th:
Young Bucks vs Ricochet & Rich Swann
Jigsaw, Fire Ant, Frightmare, and Amasis vs Chuck Taylor, Ophidian, and Batiri


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Bucks vs. Swann & Ricochet... holy f'n shit is that gonna be awesome!

No one probably even cares but gonna say it anyhow; Next CZW review should be up soon(ish). If not today, then definitely tomorrow.


----------



## Rah

We care!


----------



## EmbassyForever

Holy shit


----------



## Lane

I'm indifferent as I own most those shows you've reviewed! That CHIKARA multi man on DGUSA <3


----------



## Rah

Maybe I'm not following him right, it did feel disjointed, but who was he going against with the "pussy footing" line?


----------



## KingCrash

I think it was kind of a veiled shot against the people who spoke out about him after he got in trouble for that tweet and a bit heelish just in case they stay and want to do something different. Or he's a batshit insane *******.



> No one probably even cares but gonna say it anyhow; Next CZW review should be up soon(ish). If not today, then definitely tomorrow.


I'm interested if for nothing else to see how what you see stacks up with mine reviews during a time when I hated CZW.


----------



## Corey

Well, PWG Ten is clearly gonna be absolutely batshit crazy and I'm gonna love it. Ricochet & Swann to win the belts. :mark:

DGUSA matches announced are meh, I don't get too excited for Tony Nese like some other folks. Haven't seen the first Davis/Taylor affair yet so I can't get excited for that. Bucks vs. Inner City will be great but I'll bet any amount of money it won't be as good as their PWG match due to the environment. Chikara 8-man should be a blast.

Jay's promo would've been better if he yelled HUH after every sentence like in the 'Since Day One' promo (I fucking love that shit). My guess for the pussyfooters would have to be the WWE.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

EmbassyForever said:


> Holy shit


My dear this man is incapable of cutting a bad promo, even when drunk off his ass :lol

In other news: looking forward to the upcoming DGUSA anniversary shows can't believe it's been 4 years already *sheds manly tear* Bucks/World 1, The CHIKARA 8-Man & Nese/Tozawa should be fantastic but I doubt that Taylor/Davis will top their EVOLVE match but I'd love to be proven wrong.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't know what this says, but right now I'd rather see Strong/Cheeseburger vs. reDRagon then reDRagon/Wolves.


----------



## Mattyb2266

That night of hoopla video was highly entertaining. And so far the first 3 matches look better on paper than the last few ROH shows.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> Gabe Sapolsky on Facebook noted that WWN Live will be doing its own convention apart of WrestleCon in New Orleans in April in conjunction with WrestleMania.
> 
> The event will be called WWNLive Experience, and will include live events and iPPV shows from Evolve, Shimmer, Kaiju Big Battel and Dragon Gate USA, with shows on Friday, multiple shows on Saturday and Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Wrestlecon had announced its event yesterday.


//


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW Blood Pressure Rising
9/5/2009
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*


*Singles Match*
Sabian vs. Rich Swann - 1,00 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez - 1.75 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Devon Moore vs. Cole Calloway - DUD

*CZW World Tag Team Championship: Tag Team Match*
H8 Club vs. The Best Around - DUD

*Best Of The Best 9 Qualifier: Singles Match*
Carter Gray vs. Drew Gulak - 2,50 / 5,00

*Best Of The Best 9 Qualifier: Singles Match*
Ruckus vs. Greg Excellent - 1,25 / 5,00

*CZW Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Singles Match*
Egotistico Fantastico vs. Ryan McBride - 2,50 / 5,00

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship: Singles Match*
Drake Younger vs. Dingo - 3,25 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Jon Moxley vs. Brain Damage - 2,75 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Sami Callihan vs Trent Acid - 2,25 / 5,00

*Average Value = 1.825*

*Next: CZW Tournament of Death VIII (6/6/2009)*​


----------



## Chismo

In other words, the indy scene just gets chopped down and down, again and again.


----------



## Rah

If you're referencing Briscoes then the Indy scene is fine. What impact did they even have on it outside of RoH in the last couple years? Blame's solely on RoH for not building stars and replacing lost names - something that's been a problem for years.

Names will come and go, but there's more guys waiting to take their place.


----------



## sXeMope

More info on PWG shows...



> Tickets for TEN will go on sale July 9th at 8PM PST.
> 
> Trent? will be making his return to PWG as the second entrant in the 2013 Battle of Los Angeles!
> 
> Rocky Romero/Alex Koslov will be making their return to PWG to face RockNES Monsters at TEN!
> 
> Michael Elgin has decided to go back into singles competition to prepare for the 2013 Battle of Los Angeles. He will face AR Fox at TEN!
> 
> The same goes for Brian Cage who will face Davey Richards at TEN!
> 
> Kyle O'Reilly will be taking on TJ Perkins at TEN!
> 
> And last but not least. Paul London/Brian Kendrick make their PWG return to face Johnny Gargano/Chuck Taylor!
> 
> There will also be an opening six man tag match featuring Willie Mack, Candice LaRae, B-Boy, Ryan Taylor and more!













Also, Candice LaRae! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Mattyb2266 said:


> Jigsaw, Fire Ant, Frightmare, and Amasis vs Chuck Taylor, Ophidian, and Batiri


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Ophidian is still working. Sweet lady gaga, yes. Was worried the finish back at Aniversario was a way out of the character or something.

-----------

Well, PWG has just released matches that made me not so crazy to check out Ten. Richards, O'Reilly, & Fox. Ugggh. Fuck off.

The other three matches sound good. Hoping the FIST vs London & Kendrick match turns out to be as good as it looks on paper. I have faith in London; Kendrick is the enigma.


----------



## Groovemachine

Londrick/FIST?!?! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## geraldinhio

Like everyone else London/Kendrick vs F.I.S.T has me pumped.

Severely let down by the rest of the card though. At least they could of gave us Forever Hooligans vs Super Smash Brothers. Why aren't SSB wrestling in PWG anymore? 

They should of just done Elgin/Cage vs Davey/Kyle and TJP vs AR Fox. Sounds better to me anyway.

A lot from the PWG forums are gonna be disappointed. I stumbled across it the last they and they were full sure of a Super Dragon and Tozawa return, a Devitt and Ibushi debut, TNA talent returning etc :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

KAZAMANIA won't be running wild like they would have hoped.


----------



## Rah

I'll place this in a new thread to avoid spoilers et al.


----------



## seabs

*There's a very strong chance that I'll only watch the double main event off TEN. Shame. I can't put myself through AR Fox, Davey Richards, Kyle O'Reilly or Chuck Taylor anymore. So that's 4 matches out already.*


----------



## Chismo

Rah said:


> If you're referencing Briscoes then the Indy scene is fine.


No, I was talking about the WrestleCon/WWNLive stuff.


----------



## sharkboy22

Seabs said:


> *There's a very strong chance that I'll only watch the double main event off TEN. Shame. I can't put myself through AR Fox, Davey Richards, Kyle O'Reilly or Chuck Taylor anymore. So that's 4 matches out already.*


What's wrong with Chuckie T?


----------



## KingCrash

Chismo said:


> No, I was talking about the WrestleCon/WWNLive stuff.


Why are Highspots and Gabe Inc. doing two different things at WM weekend? WrestleCon was a great success so I don't see the need to break the audience in half, especially in a town like New Orleans where the venues aren't going to be in the nicest of places.



sharkboy22 said:


> What's wrong with Chuckie T?


He's a decent guy and good in tag teams that need personality to mix with a stronger wrestler but if you don't find him funny at times he can be insufferable. I'm fine with as long as he's not with the Kentucky Gentlemen, then it's painful to watch.


----------



## Chismo

I really like Chuck Taylor. He's charismatic. Sure, he's not a grand master of combat psychology _(although quality comedy can be a really effective mental and tactical tool, kayfabe speaking of course)_, or good grappler, or decent striker, etc. But I kind of like and appreciate what he does out there, he pushes for his own thing, tries to tell a story. Sure, he tries too hard sometimes, but what the hell, he still entertains me in his own way. Also, he can really tear houses down when feels like it.


----------



## sXeMope

Personally I'm interested at seeing how well WrestleCon goes this year. Part of me thinks that the location of this years was what made it so successful. I mean, the NY/NJ area is pretty much the mecca of indy wrestling anyways.


TNA released Joey Ryan. Well, that lasted long. I guess PWG will shove him in the tag match at Ten. So I guess that means more sexual harassment for Candice LeRae


----------



## KingCrash

So I guess it'll come down to Elgin/Cole in Philly because who else makes sense? I'd be down with a heel Cole reign.


----------



## Corey

My thoughts on the past few topics:

Rest of the card for TEN looks rather... terrible. Hate to say it. Londrick vs. F.I.S.T. has huge potential to be tons of fun but I think it's really gonna depend on what Brian Kendrick shows up. Heard he's been slackin heavily as of late, but I haven't seen it yet personally. Davey vs. Cage, Perkins vs. O'Reilly (this has happened tons of times btw), & Fox vs. Elgin, especially that last one, do absolutely nothing for me. I would've been much more interested in this combo:

Davey & Kyle vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines & Perkins vs. Fox

Also, sucks to hear about the stripping of Jay. A tournament is fine with me but a tournament that covers a two month span? Come on now. Why not do it on a double shot or even just a one night, 8 man tournament? Cole or Elgin (probably Elgin) are the clear picks for me, unless Hardy sneaks in there.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW Tournament Of Death VIII
6/6/2009
Ultraviolent Underground, Townsend, Delaware.*


*Tournament Of Death 8 First Round: Fire Death Match*
Nick Gage vs. Deranged - 2,50 / 5,00

*Tournament Of Death 8 First Round: Thumbtack Kick Pads*
xOMGx vs. Scotty Vortekz vs. Drake Younger - 2,75 / 5,00

*Tournament Of Death 8 First Round: Barbed Wire Boards & Light Tube Bundles*
Toby Klein vs. WHACKS - 2,00 / 5,00

*Tournament Of Death 8 First Round: Pane In The Glass*
Dysfunction vs. Danny Havoc - 2,75 / 5,00

*Tournament Of Death 8 First Round: Dining Room Deathmatch*
Jon Moxley vs. Brain Damage - 3,50 / 5,00

*Tournament Of Death 8 First Round: Jack In The Box Death Match*
DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack - 3,75 / 5,00

*Tournament Of Death 8 Semi-Finals: Fans Bring The Weapons*
Nick Gage vs. Jon Moxley vs. Scotty Vortekz - 2,50 / 5,00

*Tournament Of Death 8 Semi-Finals: Fans Bring The Weapons*
WHACKS vs. Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack - 2,00 / 5,00

*Non-Tournament Match: Singles Match*
Alex Colon vs. Tyler Veritas - 1,25 / 5,00

*Non-Tournament Match: Singles Match*
Devon Moore vs. Greg Excellent - DUD

*Non-Tournament Match: Singles Match*
Sami Callihan vs. Trent Acid - DUD

*Tournament Of Death 8 Finals: 200 Light Tubes & Panes Of Glass*
Nick Gage vs. Thumbtack Jack - 1,75 / 5,00


*Ultraviolent "Battle Royal"* - N/A / 5,00

(_Zandig vs. TJ vs. Moxley vs. Callihan vs. DJ vs.
Damage vs. Dysfunction vs. xOMGx vs. Younger vs. Vortekz_)

*Average Value = 2.1667*

*Next: CZW Best Of The Best 9 (13/6/2009)*​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I agree with Jack Evans, stretching it out over such a long span seems like a waste. Not trying to play the instant gratification card but a one-two punch or one night tournament if booked correctly can accomplish just as much. Well, I guess I'll see how it plays out sucks for Jay though.


----------



## Concrete

Is there any July 4th sales anyone knows about that don't involve only ECW and/or CZW?

Side note if you know someone who wants to get into PWG then Highspots sampler this month would be the bomb.


----------



## Corey

Here's a fucking HUGE one. The discount is for ALL dvds in the ROH store. ROH, PWG, Kayfabe, etc.


----------



## Brye

Just saw this sale. Might get Steen Wolf and possibly another ROH comp.


----------



## sXeMope

RF has a 40% off ECW DVDs sale. Haven't seen SMV do anything...


Prime #182 has finally made it's way online. Features the RSP vs. Krimson match I was talking about when they were being discussed a few weeks back.


----------



## geraldinhio

Fast forward to about 34 minutes on. Davey says both he and Eddie are currently in talks with both WWE and TNA. I'd love to see them go WWE. The developmental system is exactly what both need to hone their talents and get rid of their quintessential "Indie flaws". Everyone knows both have all the tools to be great workers. Wouldn't care about them going TNA.

Sorry if this was already posted. Didn't see it posted in this section.


----------



## Rah

Screw Punk, I want Eddie Edwards promos on my Raw. Davey in WWE could be something, though.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Love the shit out of both Eddie and Davey and seeing those guys on WWE television would be beyond awesome, they'd certainly be long overdue for a run on mainstream programming.


----------



## Lane

Davey can piss off. I'm all for Eddie though.


----------



## Corey

Lane said:


> Davey can piss off. I'm all for Eddie though.


:agree:

Eddie's got a great skill set, but jesus he'd have to work on the mic skills.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Jack Evans 187 said:


> :agree:
> 
> Eddie's got a great skill set, but jesus he'd have to work on the mic skills.


Well, nobody thought Generico can even talk, and in NXT he has been pretty good. Maybe he just needs the right character.


----------



## seabs

*There's a difference between doubting promo skills because the guy never talks and doubting promo skills because the guy talked and wasn't great at it. Been saying for a couple of years now that the best thing that could happen to Eddie is getting down to WWE developmental and away from the Indy style. Fully expect a Tyler Black esque turnaround if he ends up there. *


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*DGUSA Fearless 2011 Review (6/3/2011)
-Great show and I’d argue one of the more underrated shows from 2011. Nothing really bad other than Davis/Sanchez not being a squash; Ricky/Susumu, Gargano/Aries & The Main Event were all damn good, one of the best tag team matches of 2011 IMO.*

CIMA vs. Rich Swann-**
Brodie vs. Cannon vs. Nese vs. Fox vs. Colon vs. Reed-***
Ricochet vs. Susumu Yokosuka-****
Sami Callihan vs. Masaaki Mochizuki-***
Jon Davis vs. Pinkie Sanchez-**
Johnny Gargano vs. Austin Aries-****
Masato Yoshino & PAC vs. YAMATO & Akira Tozawa-****+

*DGUSA Uprising 2011 Review (6/4/2011)
-Haven’t actually seen this show since its original airing so it was cool to re-watch, holds up very well. Got a consistent card per usual and everyone was on their game; Nese/Brodie was the surprise of the night, Aries/Susumu wasn’t quite as good as their match from 2006 but still good as was Fox/Tozawa. The Main Event especially more than delivered with lots of WTF’ness and Insanity.*

Callihan vs. Davis vs. Konley vs. Sanchez vs. Reed vs. Kendrick vs. Lyndon vs. Colon-***
Anthony Nese vs. Brodie Lee-***
Austin Aries vs. Susumu Yokosuka-***
YAMATO vs. Yoshino vs. Gargano vs. CIMA-***+
Papadon vs. Alex Reynolds-LOL
Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Arik Cannon-**
AR Fox vs. Akira Tozawa-****
PAC vs. Ricochet vs. Rich Swann-****

Given my everlasting love for all things GOATo, got recommended Okada/GOATo (3/23/2013) from my cousin so I’ll have that review up later hopefully and I'll also be checking out Ciampa/Elgin since I've seen a lot of positivity for that too.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Karl Anderson has been announced as the next entrant in the ROH title tournament.


----------



## geraldinhio

PAC vs Ricochet vs Swann sounds too awesome.

Anderson as an entrant makes me far more excited. Give me Anderson vs Cole and I'll be a happy man. Does the tournament actually go on until September? Plenty of time to slowly turn Cole if they're smart.


----------



## KingCrash

I think we'll more likely see Anderson/Elgin again and Elgin gets his win back on his way to the finals. Wouldn't be surprised if London is in so we get London/Elgin too.

And I'd be happy if Davey and Eddie get picked up by WWE, if for nothing else to stop the at this point yearly "Davey's going to retire to become a........." rumors.


----------



## Rah

People seriously prefer Eddie to Davey? Wow. Eddie Edwards is the blandest wrestler in existence. Not that I see anything coming from these "talks" but Davey > Eddie, dammit.


----------



## geraldinhio

Nah, the cool thing to do is hate on Davey at every opportunity. I like both being honest. 

When I joined the forum Davey was the holy grail of Indie wrestling. Having MOTYC after MOTYC, everything he did got praised. I agree he's work then was better. I just can't understand how a wrestler can go from being "one of the best in the world" to having so much hate. I do hate on Davey sometimes, but I like him.


----------



## Emperor DC

I've hated on Davey since The NRC. That was when he was at his best. I loved him, Romero and Richards as a trio.


----------



## Lane

I haven't gave two shits about Davey since his match against Danielson and Danielson's farewell tour. He was best at being Rocky's and Rodericks towel boy in NRC.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Michael Elgin vs. Tomasso Ciampa (6/22/2013)-*****
-Incredible match between these guys; they brutalized each other and meshed shockingly well. Some cool, innovative spots (it’s an Elgin match so its expected) and Tommaso more than held his own. Just a lot of incredible power moves and a great second half, I put this an inkling above Elgin/Lethal and far away the best match from BITW13. Damn good effort from both guys I can’t believe they passed up Elgin for Steen.


----------



## sharkboy22

People actually have a preference between Eddie and Davey. They both suck imo. But quite frankly if I were to choose between the two I'd go with Davey tbh. Eddie is just so bland.


----------



## sharkboy22

geraldinhio said:


> Nah, the cool thing to do is hate on Davey at every opportunity. I like both being honest.
> 
> When I joined the forum Davey was the holy grail of Indie wrestling. Having MOTYC after MOTYC, everything he did got praised. I agree he's work then was better. I just can't understand how a wrestler can go from being "one of the best in the world" to having so much hate. I do hate on Davey sometimes, but I like him.


I could never understand it myself. The Davey hate is confusing. People make it out like it's only recently he started becoming a no selling spot monkey. He's been a no selling spot monkey his entire career! I think it's just another one of those occasions where everyone hops on the bandwagon and then one by one they all start jumping off. It's kind of starting to happen with Dean Ambrose now.


----------



## Lane

Dont even compare Davey to Mox, ever. In other news the first match announced for AIW's August show is Uhha Nation vs Josh Alexander.


----------



## Dark Church

I like Davey over Eddie. Edwards is just so boring and bland.


----------



## sharkboy22

Lane said:


> Dont even compare Davey to Mox, ever. In other news the first match announced for AIW's August show is Uhha Nation vs Josh Alexander.


I wasn't comparing the two at all. I was just stating how bandwagons work.


----------



## KingCrash

Matt_Yoda said:


> *Michael Elgin vs. Tomasso Ciampa (6/22/2013)-*****
> -Incredible match between these guys; they brutalized each other and meshed shockingly well. Some cool, innovative spots (it’s an Elgin match so its expected) and Tommaso more than held his own. Just a lot of incredible power moves and a great second half, I put this an inkling above Elgin/Lethal and far away the best match from BITW13. *Damn good effort from both guys I can’t believe they passed up Elgin for Steen.*


For the ROH title or the Matt Hardy match?


----------



## FITZ

geraldinhio said:


> Nah, the cool thing to do is hate on Davey at every opportunity. I like both being honest.
> 
> When I joined the forum Davey was the holy grail of Indie wrestling. Having MOTYC after MOTYC, everything he did got praised. I agree he's work then was better. I just can't understand how a wrestler can go from being "one of the best in the world" to having so much hate. I do hate on Davey sometimes, but I like him.


I haven't quite turned on Davey. I loved a lot of the matches he was having before he was the world champion. 

I still prefer him in the undercard and not in the main event. I love Davey Richards that go for 15-20 minutes, not 35-40. 



Lane said:


> Dont even compare Davey to Mox, ever. In other news the first match announced for AIW's August show is Uhha Nation vs Josh Alexander.


Honestly Moxely wasn't getting that much praise before he was signed. The character stuff was always there but there were quite a few people that were not fans of his in ring work. I wasn't sold on him until I saw him have a feud with Jimmy Jacobs. In ring wise that is, him and Homicide in Evolve is when I realized he could play a strong enough character to be in the WWE.


----------



## Corey

Matt_Yoda said:


> *DGUSA Fearless 2011 Review (6/3/2011)
> -Great show and I’d argue one of the more underrated shows from 2011. Nothing really bad other than Davis/Sanchez not being a squash; Ricky/Susumu, Gargano/Aries & The Main Event were all damn good, one of the best tag team matches of 2011 IMO.*
> 
> CIMA vs. Rich Swann-**
> Brodie vs. Cannon vs. Nese vs. Fox vs. Colon vs. Reed-***
> Ricochet vs. Susumu Yokosuka-****
> Sami Callihan vs. Masaaki Mochizuki-***
> Jon Davis vs. Pinkie Sanchez-**
> Johnny Gargano vs. Austin Aries-****
> Masato Yoshino & PAC vs. YAMATO & Akira Tozawa-****+


I thought the show was pretty solid (slightly lower with all my ratings, *** 3/4 for the double main event) but good god that crowd was bad. So quiet unless they were chanting about beer or something?



Mattyb2266 said:


> Karl Anderson has been announced as the next entrant in the ROH title tournament.


I wouldn't get too excited, he'll probably be a one off and lose in the first round to Elgin as KC said. Which is fine by me but I hope they go a different direction than their TV match, which was going along pretty well until alll legwork was aborted and they went into 'let's just do a bunch of moves' mode.



Rah said:


> People seriously prefer Eddie to Davey? Wow. Eddie Edwards is the blandest wrestler in existence. Not that I see anything coming from these "talks" but Davey > Eddie, dammit.


If this were 2009-10 then yeah, easily Davey over Eddie but Edwards' ROH Title run and essentially all of his 2011 run (that I saw at least) was fucking GREAT. Really made me a fan of the guy. I can't really stand anything Davey does these days and Edwards I'm not exactly huge on anymore but I can certainly bare him. Both guys seem to get into a rhythm of having the same matches over and over again but I can least say I prefer Eddie's chops to Davey's kicks.


----------



## Lane

Just watched TCW's national tv debut and in 2013 I did not expect to see Tommy Dreamer take Lance Hoyts finisher (The inverted razors edge gimmmick) thru a table propped up in the turnbuckle. It looked amazing.


----------



## Brye

Can anyone tell me a couple PWG shows worth buying that have really good cards? Other than Steen Wolf, 'cause I'm already buying that.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Brye said:


> Can anyone tell me a couple PWG shows worth buying that have really good cards? Other than Steen Wolf, 'cause I'm already buying that.


BOLA 2011
Death To All But Metal
Threemendous III
Failure to Communicate
Mystery Vortex

Don't know if your looking more for recent shows, but those range from around the time frame of Steen Wolf-Present. If you were only going to choose a couple I'd say BOLA and Mystery Vortex are the two best out of those I listed.


----------



## Rah

geraldinhio said:


> Nah, the cool thing to do is hate on Davey at every opportunity. I like both being honest.
> 
> When I joined the forum Davey was the holy grail of Indie wrestling. Having MOTYC after MOTYC, everything he did got praised. I agree he's work then was better. I just can't understand how a wrestler can go from being "one of the best in the world" to having so much hate. I do hate on Davey sometimes, but I like him.


I'd love to put the onus completely on a change in his style (naivety at its finest), but I'd also say for the most part the depth of knowledge wasn't as high as it is now. The more matches you watch the more you learn to understand what good wrestling is and what your preferences in a match are. There's no denying the bandwagoning that happens with regard to wrestlers, that's just stock standard wherever you go.

I just believe there's a lot more hope in Davey being molded than Eddie. I'm not sold on Davey's promos, either, but he at least has some depth/intensity to his look. Still, Eddie can have his moments - as seen at PWG's 9th anniversary show. Hell, people were in love with Edwards at Failure to Communicate. Speaking of which...



Brye said:


> Can anyone tell me a couple PWG shows worth buying that have really good cards? Other than Steen Wolf, 'cause I'm already buying that.


Steen Wolf has my early match of the decade (2010s) in Steen/Generico. I'll pimp some more recent shows, rather, so STARZ~!:

PWG Threemendous III
PWG Death To All But Metal
PWG DDT4 2012


----------



## Brye

Thanks guys. 

Going to buy at least a couple of those. (Y) My best friend was at Steen Wolf and raved about that match.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Brye said:


> Can anyone tell me a couple PWG shows worth buying that have really good cards? Other than Steen Wolf, 'cause I'm already buying that.


Fear (2011) was awesome, too.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Mystery Vortex. Every match is awesome. The Joey Ryan leaving match is nothing, but other than that, everything is good.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> Dont even compare Davey to Mox, ever. In other news the first match announced for AIW's August show is Uhha Nation vs Josh Alexander.


Never seen Uhaa, but heard great things. Alexander is a machine. Should be a great match.

On Eddie/Davey: Both are hit and miss with me. Davey is good when he doesn't overdue the "MMA Fighter in a Wrestling Ring" thing, and Eddie is enjoyable when he's teaming with Roddy. Both are bland at times, but then again so does most of the current ROH roster. I'd be curious to see how they'd do in either of the Big Two. Personally I'd love to see Davey/Angle, or Punk/Davey. And of course WWE or TNA could always troll the internet by having Wolves/Shield or Wolves/Bad Influence as a dark match that nobody will actually ever see


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I thought the show was pretty solid (slightly lower with all my ratings, *** 3/4 for the double main event) but good god that crowd was bad. So quiet unless they were chanting about beer or something?


Can't argue there, matches were good but the crowd didn't the talent much to work with either and that's always an uphill battle.


----------



## Lane

sXeMope said:


> Never seen Uhaa, but heard great things. Alexander is a machine. Should be a great match.
> 
> On Eddie/Davey: Both are hit and miss with me. Davey is good when he doesn't overdue the "MMA Fighter in a Wrestling Ring" thing, and Eddie is enjoyable when he's teaming with Roddy. Both are bland at times, but then again so does most of the current ROH roster. I'd be curious to see how they'd do in either of the Big Two. Personally I'd love to see Davey/Angle, or Punk/Davey. And of course WWE or TNA could always troll the internet by having Wolves/Shield or Wolves/Bad Influence as a dark match that nobody will actually ever see


Uhha is a power house. He can fully toss Alexander around if he wants and thats saying something with Alexanders size.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Lane said:


> Uhha is a power house. He can fully toss Alexander around if he wants and thats saying something with Alexanders size.


Not only that but dude's 240lbs and does some amazing stuff for someone his size. Just unbelievable.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> People seriously prefer Eddie to Davey? Wow. Eddie Edwards is the blandest wrestler in existence. Not that I see anything coming from these "talks" but Davey > Eddie, dammit.


I will never disagree with an opinion of yours as much as I will right now.


----------



## Rah

Not even AR Fox? 

I'd actually take this up with you but I've just finished watching Hardcore Justice 2 and officially hate wrestling for all of eternity. Not to mention it's two wrestlers I have no care for.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well now we're getting into a whole different parable here. My diatribes could be endless _(albeit succinct to fill the definition)_ in that realm. Lets keep things grounded or else I'm going to get convoluted in mongs I rather never see again. 

I'm not exactly a monster Edwards fan myself, but I know I can enjoy his work. I have in the past and this year in a Dojo Bros capacity. Wouldn't say he's a consistent lad, as he's plenty a culprit of the same things I dislike Davey, only from himself. When they're teaming it's all of that on both ends. vs Bobby Fish was a shade of awful under Davey vs O'Reilly and Edwards vs Taven from the Texas show was outright criminal from how badly it was worked. You'd think Davey was in it. Despite ALL this, I'd still disagree. Which, I guess, only sums up my thoughts on the other man in question. Mr. "American Strong Style". No words I have for trying to spit out a ghastly phrase such as that.

I'll harp a hair on the subject. Much like you, I'm off it now. I swear. Btw, wonderful review on the TNA event. It's wrestling like that which makes us question why we devote our lives to loving the sport.


----------



## Nervosa

I dislike Davey, I all out cannot stand Eddie. I hated Eddie when everyone around here was acting like he was the best in the world. I thought his title win was a good decision because he was over, but he just doesn't bring it in the ring. Bland is a good word for it. Ever heard the interview on the Colt Cabana podcast. Snoozer.

(Cody, please check your inbox if you get a free minute)


----------



## smitlick

*AAW The Chaos Theory 2013*

1. Christian Able vs Mat Fitchett
***

2. MsChif vs Markus Crane
*1/2

3. Davey Vega vs Vic Capri
**1/2

4. TD Thomas vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/2

5. Titan/Phoenix vs Zero Gravity vs Corbin/Lyndon vs Jordan McEntyre
***

6. Jimmy Jacobs vs Dan Lawrence
**1/2

7. Knight Wagner vs Keith Walker
N/R

8. ACH vs Prince Ali
***3/4

9. Young/Hollister vs Richards/Elgin
***1/2

Bought this on the rumor I might see Scarlett and Val do something great. Totally encouraging more greatness please.​


----------



## Obfuscation

Something great is an understatement. :hayley3


----------



## blink_41sum_182

There's a free leech Chikara pack from 2002-2013 (not complete) on XWT.


----------



## sXeMope

Worth noting that all of '08 and '09 is missing from that pack. I'd probably grab it for a few shows if I wasn't so low on computer space atm. I've got so much shit to burn haha.


Random question: But does anyone know if Jarek 1:20 ever did anything for any relevant/bigger indy promotions? Watched a highlight video last night and he's quite the talent from what I saw.


----------



## Groovemachine

I need to get my ratio up on XWT but man those freeleech packs are HUGE. I have about 5GB free hard drive left haha so I don't stand a chance. 

On the plus side, managed to get my hands on Chikara Aniversario: Never Compromise. Heard good things so I'm pretty excited for this one.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The free leech packs are huge, but if you upload them for sometime your ratio will rise pretty nicely.

Btw I'm going to a summer cottage tomorrow for a week so the CZW Best of the Best 9 review will be out somewhere in like 14th or 15th depending when I'm coming home. If it rains I'll probably check the event out there as I'll have my laptop.


----------



## THECHAMPION

You can grab portions of packs rather than the whole thing.


----------



## Groovemachine

How does that work exactly? When I start downloading, the files always takes up the full amount of disk space, even though it's at 0% downloaded. Can you select a specific portion of a pack to download?

/n00b


----------



## sXeMope

Groovemachine said:


> How does that work exactly? When I start downloading, the files always takes up the full amount of disk space, even though it's at 0% downloaded. Can you select a specific portion of a pack to download?
> 
> /n00b


When you download the torrent, you should get a box/menu come up in your torrent program. It'll ask you to select where you want to save it and whatnot. It should also have a list of the files in the torrent, and you should be able to uncheck the ones you don't want. That's how it is in uTorrent anyways.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

So if I'm a Chikara noob where do I start!?


----------



## blink_41sum_182

sXeMope said:


> Worth noting that all of '08 and '09 is missing from that pack. I'd probably grab it for a few shows if I wasn't so low on computer space atm. I've got so much shit to burn haha.


I know this is kinda off topic but what program do you use to burn stuff? I have a Mac and I use Toast Titanium and it works most of the time but if I try to burn a WWE PPV for my uncle, it can take 8-12 hours just to burn. And if I try to mix a few matches, it won't burn PAL and NTSC together and it's really annoying. Any other good program recs?

Anyone?


----------



## sXeMope

blink_41sum_182 said:


> I know this is kinda off topic but what program do you use to burn stuff? I have a Mac and I use Toast Titanium and it works most of the time but if I try to burn a WWE PPV for my uncle, it can take 8-12 hours just to burn. And if I try to mix a few matches, it won't burn PAL and NTSC together and it's really annoying. Any other good program recs?
> 
> Anyone?


I use ConvertXtoDVD to convert the video file to the DVD format, then I use Imgburn to (1) merge the AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS folders into one .ISO file (Honestly not sure if this step is required but I've always done it) and (2) burn the ISO to a disc. Process altogether takes anywhere from 1-4 hours depending on the size of the video file.


Apparently Chris Dickinson has no-showed his last 5 bookings. Part of me is kind to starting to worry as he seems to have been completely silent since before Absolution.


----------



## Obfuscation

SaviorBeeRad™;20737153 said:


> So if I'm a Chikara noob where do I start!?


Probably best to do so from the start of 2005 if wanting to go way back to the more "relevant" early days. Promotion started to use commentary on matches, expanded more to different markets in the Pennsylvania area and saw significant growth in crowd size, reaction, and involvement. Not to mention the beginning of the Kings of Wrestling stable which would be the defining force for major programs within the promotion for close to three years.

Some other key notes for ya:

Every year holds a Cibernetico match since 2004 & a "rookies" Tournament called the Young Lions Cup. Which has the winner holding and defending the cup as a championship. It was the first and only championship during the years of 2002 - 2005. Chikara was also known for putting on the Lucha feud ender tradition of "apuestas" matches. Which means they were along the lines of being Mask vs Hair, Hair vs Hair, or Hair vs Mask. Sometimes a different wager would be placed on the line such as career or a specific object.

*2006:* Chikara tag team championships are introduced to the company. The rules to challenge for the straps are a tag team must win three tag team matches in a row (not on the same show; unless in a Gauntlet type match) and then they can cash in their "points", aka wins, to get a title shot. If they lose any match before then, then they lose all their points and have to start from square one. Those rules would stay in tact for the entire duration. Btw, every tag team championship match is contested under two out of three falls rules.

*2007:* First ever King of Trios was held. The annual event that would become Chikara's go-to staple every year following. A whole lot of new blood started to rise up the card and the promotion continued to get more and more popular.

*2008:* Kings of Wrestling were dead, Vin Gerard was pissed up and looked to take his revenge on the company, & loads of intricate details became interwoven with all the programs. A plot that seemed to have major implications in the "demise" of Chikara. First ever Steel Cage match occurred during this year.

*2009:* Eye of Tyr is wreaking havoc, with UltraManis Black at the helm. Friends become enemies, enemies become friends. And a shocking relevation at the season finale show turned the entire promotion upside down. This is the most underrated year in Chikara for my money. Great stuff from top to bottom. First ever Ladder match occurred during this year.

*2010:* The BDK _(Bruderschaft Des Kreuzes or "Brotherhood of the Cross")_ is on the scene and it's internal warfare for control within Chikara. The heel faction was dominate for a majority and it led to some just unbelivably terrific story driven matches all throughout the year. 2010 also saw a new staple Chikara show debut: Chikarasarus Rex - King of Show. Which continued to be another supershow of sorts within the Chikara universe. This ties 2011 for me as the greatest year Chikara ever had.

*2011:* BDK is still going strong despite the sides being a hair or more even. The loss of Larry Sweeney was felt and Chikara takes the next big step in their company by introducing a major singles championship. Up to this point all they had was the Young Lions Cup, which was only allowed to wrestlers 25 years or younger to compete with. The Chikara Grand Championship was introduced and a round robin tournament with twelve wrestlers was made, so aptly dubbed: The 12-Large Summit. The round robin tournament hit a few snags with injuries or wrestlers getting signed to WWE _(Claudio Castagnoli ---> Antonio Cesaro)_ and it felt as is it was cursed for whichever reason. They powered through and it finished to great success. Such success in the form where the finals was held at Chikara's first iPPV High Noon. This year was tremendous too, like I stated above.

*2012:* BDK was on its last legs. In fact, damn near dead with the exception of two men attempting to keep it alive: Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier. Just when things seemed to be keeping on course with new horizons looking bright considering the company has a World Champion, tag team champions, & a Young Lions Cup _(although the current champ was in Japan and never defended it in America) _ things got rick rolled into ever so slight confusion with the debut of GEKIDO. A five piece group of unknown wrestlers who are dressed in "Bizarro" costumes to mirror the evil side of Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, & The Colony. The story behind them is that they all apparently were training in the Wrestle Factory, but either quit or were pushed out for some reason. Their goal was revenge; mostly attributed in revealing who the masked wrestlers they copied truly are to the world. The Grand Championship was defended fairly often and each match tend to top itself as being better than the last. Chikara vs ROH rivalry began and spread through both promotions. Including having the Cibernetico match that year be Team Kingston _(Team Chikara)_ vs Team Steen _(Team ROH)_. Chikara hit up what felt like a new market every month and the growth was almost secondary to the company during this year. By the end, Chikara had pumped out two more iPPVs in Chikarasarus Rex - How To Hatch A Dinosaur & Under The Hood. This year also saw the return of only the second Ladder match the company put on. Also by the end, a lot of confusing means came to light. Including a time traveling paradox with Archibald Peck, the new Director of Fun Wink Vavasseur being a jerk and clearly not qualified for the job, and some shocking, unusual alignments. This year was good on the wrestling. Not my favorite overall year, but a good follow up to the last two booming years seen prior. Mr. Touchdown Mark Angelosetti debuted and he would rise up the card in super swift fashion. Hell of a talent.

*2013:* Continued confusion rolls on. Grand Championship begins to be defended on each and every show. Tell tell signs of "the end" are scattered all throughout in subtle notes. Chikara defeats ROH early on in the year to commence their grudge. Jushin Liger debuts, Icarus appears to go technico, & the company appears to be defunct after their fourth and final iPPV Aniversario: Never Compromise. More details behind the end are in a long conspiracy manifesto that was posted in the Chikara thread on this site. If curious, head over there and check it out. Given, learning up on past history is essential and it is a very, very long read. Match wise, this year was quite good. With Jakob Hammermeier come into his own and Mr. Touchdown Mark Angelosetti being the all around MVP.


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> I use ConvertXtoDVD to convert the video file to the DVD format, then I use Imgburn to (1) merge the AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS folders into one .ISO file (Honestly not sure if this step is required but I've always done it) and (2) burn the ISO to a disc. Process altogether takes anywhere from 1-4 hours depending on the size of the video file.
> 
> 
> Apparently Chris Dickinson has no-showed his last 5 bookings. Part of me is kind to starting to worry as he seems to have been completely silent since before Absolution.


Apparently he has a really good paying shoot job so wrestling isnt a priority.


----------



## Lane

So he would rather fuck promoters than get pulled off the show. Stay classy, Chris.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gets me to thinking what's next for him and CZW.


----------



## sXeMope

Depends if he shows up I guess. With the recent AIW no-showing he's proven that he can't be trusted in a big angle. Honestly I bought the iPPV for that match. Having a good paying job is understandable, but the least he could have done was tell the promoters that he wasn't gonna make it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dawned on me he no-showed for AIW. He was supposed to work vs Whitmer with their feud. Wow, he completely blew them off? That's outrageous.

Only thing that kind of stuck out for me with AIW's iPPV was the last two matches. The main event being one I must see just for the moment itself.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH Milwaukee/Dearborn (7/12-7/13) cards:

Milwaukee, Wisconsin 7/12/13

- "American Wolf" Davey Richards vs. ROH World Tag Team Champion Bobby Fish
- "Die Hard" Eddie Edwards vs. ROH World Tag Team Champion Kyle O'Reilly
- Non-Title Four-Corner Survival - ROH World TV Champion Matt Taven (with Truth Martini) vs. Adam Cole vs. Jay Lethal vs. "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin
- Kevin Steen vs. Silas Young
- Best in the World 2013 Rematch - BJ Whitmer vs. Mike Bennett (with Maria Kanellis)
- Women of Honor Match - Athena vs. MsChif
- Rhino vs Tomasso Ciampa

Dearborn, Michigan 7/13/13

- The American Wolves vs. Jay Lethal & "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin
- Non-Title Match - ROH World TV Champion Matt Taven (with Truth Martini) vs. Kevin Steen
- ROH World Tag Team Champion Bobby Fish vs. ACH
- ROH World Tag Team Champion Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tadarius Thomas
- BJ Whitmer vs. Adam Cole


----------



## Corey

Well those look like two massive B shows. No title matches, no tournament matches, no clear main event besides maybe the tag match on the 2nd night.


----------



## sXeMope

HayleySabin said:


> Dawned on me he no-showed for AIW. He was supposed to work vs Whitmer with their feud. Wow, he completely blew them off? That's outrageous.
> 
> Only thing that kind of stuck out for me with AIW's iPPV was the last two matches. The main event being one I must see just for the moment itself.


Yepp. Was really pissed off when they said he wasn't there. They spent a year building it (Probably longer. I actually watched the #NIXON debut a few days ago and the way Whitmer went right for Dickinson makes me think they had issues even before that) and he just no-shows. He's done with AIW apparently. John Thorne said he's now on "The List" in permanent marker and wished him good luck in "jobbing to Masada"

I totally called the ending to Absolution. Can't wait to see where they go from here.


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://imgur.com/P94xTzI


----------



## Dark Church

I wonder if Jay is just Jay Briscoe but he did say Briscoes and Jay.


----------



## sXeMope

Any proof that it's real? It could easily be Photoshopped/made with one of those sites that produce fake Twitter screencaps.

Rather odd if it is real, considering that Devitt is in Japan and The Briscoes are in the US. Why would Devitt upsetting the "PG brigade" (That's another thing that makes me question the authenticity of this) have to do with WWE signing two guys in a different continent who don't wrestle for his home promotion. Unless Jay is referring to a guy in NJPW but I can't think of anyone...


----------



## seabs

*Devitt's been going pretty HAM on twitter lately so maybe Regal is just offering a kind word of advice not to tweet himself of a future WWE deal that would set him for life. Because if someone like Regal sold Devitt hard enough then Hunter would go for it based on the way they've been operating lately.*


----------



## Wrestling is Life

It would appear the the "Jay..." was referring to the controversial tweets Jay made that may have broke off whatever chance the Briscoes had of being signed. As in " The Briscoes and Jay f'd up his chances"


----------



## Lane

This will never get old. https://vine.co/v/huPzhqaVmpF

Also, Mr.Touchdown will me his AIW debut against BIFF BUSICK.


----------



## Corey

Three more matches added the DGUSA Anniversary show in July 28th. Show's lookin somewhat stacked now as long as the right guy wins the 4 way (Tozawa to win the belt!???). Card:

Open The Freedom Gate Title Match​Johnny Gargano defends vs. Winner Of Four Way​​One Fall Four Way Match - Winner Gets Title Shot That Night​CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa vs. Tomahawk T.T. vs. EITA​​Open The United Gate Title Match​The Young Bucks defend vs. Ricochet & Rich Swann​​Ode To The First DGUSA Show Eight Man Tag​Jigsaw, Fire Ant, Frightmare & Amasis vs. Chuck Taylor, Ophidian & The Batiri​​Special Attraction Match​AR Fox vs. Trent Baretta​
Also, they're having a sale. *DGUSA and EVOLVE 2 & 3 Pack Deals are 25% off*


----------



## bigbuxxx

That tag title match looks awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> Yepp. Was really pissed off when they said he wasn't there. They spent a year building it (Probably longer. I actually watched the #NIXON debut a few days ago and the way Whitmer went right for Dickinson makes me think they had issues even before that) and he just no-shows. He's done with AIW apparently. John Thorne said he's now on "The List" in permanent marker and wished him good luck in "jobbing to Masada"
> 
> I totally called the ending to Absolution. Can't wait to see where they go from here.


His own fault. That's bogus of the guy. Good thing I only recently discovered him so having the dude fuck off from any aspects of wrestling post-no show isn't going to bother me.

Def have to see it. It's an iPPV so hopefully it's released via DVD or XWT asap. I haven't checked smartmarkvideo lately.



Lane said:


> Also, Mr.Touchdown will me his AIW debut against BIFF BUSICK.


Hopefully that means it will be an obvious W for Mr. Touchdown.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Three more matches added the DGUSA Anniversary show in July 28th. Show's lookin somewhat stacked now as long as the right guy wins the 4 way (Tozawa to win the belt!???). Card:
> 
> Open The Freedom Gate Title Match​Johnny Gargano defends vs. Winner Of Four Way​​One Fall Four Way Match - Winner Gets Title Shot That Night​CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa vs. Tomahawk T.T. vs. EITA​​Open The United Gate Title Match​The Young Bucks defend vs. Ricochet & Rich Swann​​Ode To The First DGUSA Show Eight Man Tag​Jigsaw, Fire Ant, Frightmare & Amasis vs. Chuck Taylor, Ophidian & The Batiri​




All of those sold me. Got a feeling it'll be CIMA vs Gargano with hopefully Gargano owning CIMA in the end. Fingers crossed for Tozawa, I just can't look past all of the fanfare always given to CIMA.

Bucks vs Inner-City x2 is nothing but JOY. Expressed my thoughts on the Chikara eight man before. Splooge.​


----------



## Lane

Elgin vs Alexander from Abso was terrific btw.


----------



## Chismo

CIMA will win everything and shut down DGUSA.

But seriously, I think Tozawa will finally win the Freedom Gate. It would normally be a step back putting the strap back on a DGJ guy, but Tozawa is so over with the DGUSA crowds because of his famous foreign excursion, he comes across as a home guy.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's my fear. :side:

Unsure if the Gargano vs CIMA match ever took place. It's always mentioned on commentary and even in jabs by Gargano so I could see that played into if it hasn't before.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> That's my fear. :side:
> 
> Unsure if the Gargano vs CIMA match ever took place. It's always mentioned on commentary and even in jabs by Gargano so I could see that played into if it hasn't before.


It's happened twice in the company but Gargano's never beaten him. That could certainly play a big factor in the outcome of this match.

Their match at Open The Southern Gate was pretty damn good. :agree:


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, then I'm sold on my idea. Think it's going down with Gargano finally getting that W. CIMA would hardly look weak considering it would be his second match on the night + Gargano would probably use another ultra shady tactic to win. Fitting despite it not being "clean".

See no reason why Tozawa could be the man to take the strap following all this.


----------



## KingCrash

Tozawa's one of the very few guys that can always get a crowd behind him no matter how big or small it is so I'd say he'll win the title after Gargano beats CIMA and gets that win on the record. About the only other DG guy that would have a shot is Ricochet and that's because out of everyone he's most likely to show up for both EVOLVE and DGUSA shows.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Anniversary card is shaping up great, no point in dropping the belt to Tozawa his stock has dropped in the past year and they just wrestled last year but I wouldn't put it behind Gabe to do it, I'd just hope that his reign wouldn't flop as hard as BxB Hulk & YAMATO's. I would orgasm over CIMA/Gargano but considering CIMA would wrestle twice in the night I don't want the Ace to destroy his knees. I'd rather EITA & Tomahawk stay as a tag team, if The Young Bucks didn't win them I would've threw the United Gate straps on those guys.

Fox is EVOLVE champ, Nese would need building up, Chucky T is a possibility, Davis at this point is unlikely, Ricochet is a maybe since CIMA can't stop marking over him while Swann is a distant darkhorse; they may want to keep World-1 International as a tag team though. If Silas Young was still with them, he would've been my shoe-in (then again, Gargano's a heel now so I guess not).


----------



## THECHAMPION

Just bought myself two tickets.

Don't really care about DGUSA much but I can't pass up on Bucks/ICMG live especially since Chikara isn't doing their NYC show the weekend before.


----------



## sXeMope

HayleySabin said:


> His own fault. That's bogus of the guy. Good thing I only recently discovered him so having the dude fuck off from any aspects of wrestling post-no show isn't going to bother me.
> 
> Def have to see it. It's an iPPV so hopefully it's released via DVD or XWT asap. I haven't checked smartmarkvideo lately.


Yeah, I only really started getting into his work this year as well. Sucks to see because he had talent. I've said it before, but I feel like he could have filled that void that Sami left. I do agree though that it's his own doing. Should be interesting to see if he shows up at the Beyond Wrestling show later this month. 

I have Absolution on VOD but I'll probably just pick up the DVD when it's released. From what I saw of it, and what people said Elgin/Alexander alone was worth the price.


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> Yeah, I only really started getting into his work this year as well. Sucks to see because he had talent. I've said it before, but I feel like he could have filled that void that Sami left. I do agree though that it's his own doing. Should be interesting to see if he shows up at the Beyond Wrestling show later this month.
> 
> I have Absolution on VOD but I'll probably just pick up the DVD when it's released. From what I saw of it, and what people said Elgin/Alexander alone was worth the price.


I wasn't quite as sold on the guy to think of him as a void filler for Callihan, but he gave off the vibe of a legit toughman who could be a credible threat in the promotions he worked. His own fault burning bridges like that.

I'm not big on Elgin, but if the match did deliver then I'm all for it. It sounds worth a watch for me by virtue of the Tag & World Championship matches. Whatc can I say, I'm a Veda Scott fan. Hmm. Is fan the right word?


----------



## Groovemachine

*CHIKARA KING OF TRIOS 2012 NIGHT 3*​
Team ROH vs Team Sendai Girls - ****
~ So, so good, best opener of 2012. Bennett looked like a total douche, Sendai Girls were awesome, this was great all round.

Spectral Envoy vs Team FIST - ***1/2
Very good stuff here although I think they kinda botched the finish with the ref counting the 3, Gargano pulling him out and then carrying on for a few more moves.

Ophidian vs Saturyne - **3/4
~ Nice arm work on Saturyne, shame about her awful botch.

10-team Tag Team Gauntlet - **
~ Some fun moments but it didn't really grab me. Devastation Corporation looked good with their string of wins though.

8-man tag match - N/R
~ ABSOLUTELY MENTAL!!

Joshi tag match - ***3/4
~ Now that was cool. Great work from all four ladies here.

Jigsaw vs Tadasuke - ***1/2
~ :shock OMG THAT PUNCH! Tadasuke almost killed Jigsaw there in the opening minute. This was so much fun purely for how Tadasuke absolutely annihilated Jigsaw.

The Spectral Envoy vs Team ROH - ****1/4
~ This started off strong and built to an epic conclusion. Extended FIP segment on Frightmare was great, building a ton of heat on Team ROH, and the eventual hot tag went over very well. Spike piledriver on the entranceway was sick, and when the locker room poured out we had a really fun brawl (although that superplex into the Chikara roster was rather contrived). Also I don't get why there wasn't a DQ, as the Batiri were clearly fighting with Hallowicked in front of the ref. Meh. Apart from that, this was fantastic. Bennett and the Young Bucks proved awesome foils for the Spectral Envoy and the finishing stretch was engrossing. A great close to the tournament.



Sidenote: I find I can't really take Dasher Hatfield seriously on commentary as he sounds exactly like Mr Garrison from South Park.


----------



## Corey

So Dragon Gate USA just announced new matches for the Bushido show on July 27th and HOLY SHIT that main event looks incredible. Feast your eyes:

*2/3 Fall Six Man Match*​*1st Fall - 2 Referees With Tags Strictly Enforced; 2nd Fall - Dragon Gate Rules; 3rd Fall - Tables, Ladders & Chairs Legal*​*CIMA, AR Fox & Tomahawk T.T. vs. Ricochet & The Young Bucks*​​Non-Title Grudge Match​Johnny Gargano vs. Rich Swann​​Special Attraction Match #1​Akira Tozawa vs. Anthony Nese​​Special Attraction Match #2​EITA vs. Trent Baretta​​Bunkhouse Match​Chuck Taylor vs. Jon Davis​
Show's looking pretty nuts if you ask me.


----------



## Groovemachine

Wow, a 2/3 falls 6-man tag. I like the sound of that. Fall 1 is clearly going to end in ~SHENANIGANS due to the emphasis on 'tags strictly enforced'. But that should give us a crazy second fall where everyone can go balls to the wall. DGUSA has really got some stellar cards coming up.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

:mark: Shaping up to potentially be one of the best DGUSA weekends yet.


----------



## Chismo

That match could give PWG a run for their money.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

Groovemachine said:


> Wow, a 2/3 falls 6-man tag. I like the sound of that. Fall 1 is clearly going to end in ~SHENANIGANS due to the emphasis on 'tags strictly enforced'. But that should give us a crazy second fall where everyone can go balls to the wall. DGUSA has really got some stellar cards coming up.


I read it more as them just wanting to put an emphasis on it being a normal tag team match/fall.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Wish Fox wasn't there buly holy hell this looks awesome


----------



## sXeMope

That 6 man looks really good. Also really good to see Trent? staying around in DGUSA. It was one of the places I really hoped he'd show up in when he was released. Tozawa/Nese should be amazing too.



HayleySabin said:


> I wasn't quite as sold on the guy to think of him as a void filler for Callihan, but he gave off the vibe of a legit toughman who could be a credible threat in the promotions he worked. His own fault burning bridges like that.
> 
> I'm not big on Elgin, but if the match did deliver then I'm all for it. It sounds worth a watch for me by virtue of the Tag & World Championship matches. Whatc can I say, I'm a Veda Scott fan. Hmm. Is fan the right word?


The tag match was one of the few that streamed with little-no problems and it was really fun IMO. A lot of people haven't been too hot about H&C/Batiri but this was probably my favorite match of theirs. I'm dreading the day when Hope & Change break up because Veda actually makes Greg's matches watchable IMO. I hope that when it does end that she stays a regular part on the monthly shows and not regulated to GNO and random appearances. She's one of the few female wrestlers I've come to enjoy watching. Also, Dat Ass :datass


----------



## seabs

*1st Fall - 2 Referees With Tags Strictly Enforced;

:hayden3*


----------



## Lane

Anyone know if that SCUM vs ROH cage match it out to the public yet?


----------



## Corey

Lane said:


> Anyone know if that SCUM vs ROH cage match it out to the public yet?


Not yet. The July 20th episode is the latest one available, which has Briscoe/Hardy. July 27th will be the Steel Cage Warfare episode.

EDIT: I lied, you can buy the 7/27 episode on the ROH website but it hasn't popped up on XWT yet.


----------



## sharkboy22

AR Fox is going to be dead if that match goes to the third fall. Although I can't stand the guy, there's no denying his overness. As much as it pains me to say it, there is a slight possibility that he could make it to WWE within the next few years. Can't see him making it fat there. Then again, I didn't know he would have made it this far on the indies. Does anyone know his age?


----------



## bigbuxxx

probably wiki.


----------



## Bruce L

Put a bunch of old ROH shows, all of which I'm fairly certain are out of print, up on ebay if anyone's interested. Some of them I've had for sale before; some are new. Check it out. Recommend them to anyone you know who might be interested. Make me extravagant offers. Etc.


Night of Champions (3/22/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302778825?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Death Before Dishonor I (7/19/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302780973?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


At Our Best (3/13/2004)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302782717?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Death Before Dishonor II, Part 1 (7/23/2004)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302783988?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Midnight Express Reunion (10/2/2004)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302785936?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Manhattan Mayhem I (5/7/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302787054?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Nowhere to Run (5/14/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302788000?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Fate of an Angel (7/16/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302789730?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


This Means War (10/29/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302790772?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Tag Wars 2006 (1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302792086?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Best in the World (3/25/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302793429?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2 (12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302794925?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Final Battle 2006 (12/23/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302796237?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Fifth Year Festival: NYC (2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302797789?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Respect Is Earned (5/12/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302799367?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Death Before Dishonor V, Night 2 (8/11/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302800490?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Final Battle 2007 (12/30/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302801626?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Take No Prisoners 2009 (4/4/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302802517?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Manhattan Mayhem III (6/13/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302803655?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## FITZ

sharkboy22 said:


> AR Fox is going to be dead if that match goes to the third fall. Although I can't stand the guy, there's no denying his overness. As much as it pains me to say it, there is a slight possibility *that he could make it to WWE within the next few years.* Can't see him making it fat there. Then again, I didn't know he would have made it this far on the indies. Does anyone know his age?


I would maybe agree with you if he didn't do a gay porn video. Once he made that video it pretty much shut the door on him ever ending up there.

He's 25 by the way.


----------



## Rah

*Kyle Matthews Vs Chance Prophet (PWF 04/05/2013)*
LINK
★★★+
_This was a pretty decent match, despite it being the weaker of the Matthews matches I've seen this year. The commentators did a good enough job selling this as the first title match (with Kyle as champion) and playing off how diverse the roster is and that such an aspect will be a true test to Kyle's wrestling ability. Perhaps there would no greater first opponent, and play to this concept, than Chance Prophet. While somewhat psychotic in demeanor, Chance is billed as no technical slouch himself. Though, while Kyle edges out Chance in terms of pure mat-based skill, Prophet easily compensates for this in his smash-mouth, brawling prowess. It's here that Kyle would find his first challenge as champion in trying to find a balance in his approach. That is, while he knew he could have Prophet's number if this ended up on the mat, there was a strong chance that Prophet could reverse it into a ground-and-pound in which Kyle's reign would come to a speedy end.

A little clunky in its movements, and it never quite got out of the starting block with the crowd, but Kyle Matthews did a good enough job in maintaining his control via his work on the knee. Prophet's selling wasn't spectacular but it was, at least, there and he did a good enough job in working with Matthews here. Neither guy's best performance by any means yet nothing terrible in the slightest, either._​


----------



## Obfuscation

More excited for Nese vs Tozawa over the six man, tbhayley.



sXeMope said:


> The tag match was one of the few that streamed with little-no problems and it was really fun IMO. A lot of people haven't been too hot about H&C/Batiri but this was probably my favorite match of theirs. I'm dreading the day when Hope & Change break up because Veda actually makes Greg's matches watchable IMO. I hope that when it does end that she stays a regular part on the monthly shows and not regulated to GNO and random appearances. She's one of the few female wrestlers I've come to enjoy watching. Also, Dat Ass :datass


I thought the Batiri vs Hope & Change match from "Damn, It Feels Good..." show wasn't nearly as bad as I was preparing for. I've seen Veda Scott look worse vs dames. Having capable opponents in the Batiri can smooth out some potential rough patches. I was surprised at how much liked the team too. I like Veda. I like Greg. They work; for me at least. I don't ask for much as long as I'm entertained. And it's not ghastly, you know. Keeping it simple.

Veda Scott with dat everything, tbf. :mark:


----------



## KingCrash

Still, hopefully AIW forgets the rematch clause and I can go back to expecting decent to good matches from the tag champs instead of "Well, it wasn't the drizzling shits, so it's a plus I guess" reign they had.


*ROH - Claudio Castagnoli: The Swiss Sensation*


*7/16/05*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuiness - **1/2

*10/1/05*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana - **1/4

*10/29/05*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/4

*3/25/06 - ROH Pure Title*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuiness - ***

*4/22/06*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels - **1/2

*4/28/06 - Anything Goes*
Claudio Castagnoli, Super Dragon, Necro Butcher, & Nate Webb vs. Adam Pearce, Ace Steel, Colt Cabana, & BJ Whitmer - **

*12/22/06 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The Kings Of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) - ***1/4

*6/8/07 - #1 Contender’s Match - Four Corner Survival*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2

*6/23/07*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2

*7/27/07 - Race To The Top Tournament - First Round*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked - **3/4

*7/28/07 - Race To The Top Tournament - Quarter-Finals*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2

*7/28/07 - Race To The Top Tournament - Semi-Finals*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jack Evans - **

*7/28/07 - Race To The Top Tournament - Finals*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico - ****

*8/10/07 - ROH World Title*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Takeshi Morishima - ****

*8/24/07 - ROH World Title - Elimination*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright vs. Takeshi Morishima - ***1/4

*11/3/07*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/4

*1/12/08*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2

*1/26/08*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico - ***3/4

*4/12/08*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi - ****

*6/28/08*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson. - ***1/2

*7/25/08*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4 - ****1/2

*7/26/08 - ROH World Title*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Nigel McGuiness - ****


*ROH - Honor In The Heart Of Texas*


Kyle O’Reilly vs. Mike Sydal - **1/2

Steve Corino vs. Mark Briscoe - N/A

Athena vs. Barbi Hayden - *

*Proving Ground*
Matt Taven vs. Eddie Edwards - ***1/2

Jay Lethal vs. ACH - ***1/2

Bobby Fish vs. Raymond Rowe - **1/2

Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

*Texas Tornado Tag*
BJ Whitmer & Michael Elgin vs. SCUM (Rhett Titus & Jimmy Jacobs) - **1/2

*ROH World Title*
Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards - ***

A good Matt Taven match without HOT being there and better then their TV match, ACH maybe having his best singles match in ROH and Strong and Cole having a very good match while saving something for down the road highlight the show. 

​


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*DGUSA Bushido: Code of the Warrior 2011 Review (11/12/2011):
-The tried and true definition of a consistent card with nothing particularly great but nothing bad other than Sabu/Sanchez. MOTN goes to Gargano/Hulk, Gargano just got the best of out of everyone he worked with that year. The last 1/3rd of YAMATO/Chucky knocked it down and the main event was good as well, but both teams were heel and that just doesn't work for crowd dynamic.*

Masato Yoshino vs. AR Fox-***
PAC vs. Brodie Lee-***
Akira Tozawa vs. Rich Swann-**-***
BxB Hulk vs. Johnny Gargano-***+
Sabu vs. Pinkie Sanchez-*
YAMATO vs. Chuck Taylor-***
Spiked Mohicans vs. DUF-***


----------



## Lane

So, Zero Gravity are masked luchadors now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFPVX5O-iD4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Concrete

Rah said:


> *Kyle Matthews Vs Chance Prophet (PWF 04/05/2013)*
> LINK
> ★★★+
> _This was a pretty decent match, despite it being the weaker of the Matthews matches I've seen this year. The commentators did a good enough job selling this as the first title match (with Kyle as champion) and playing off how diverse the roster is and that such an aspect will be a true test to Kyle's wrestling ability. Perhaps there would no greater first opponent, and play to this concept, than Chance Prophet. While somewhat psychotic in demeanor, Chance is billed as no technical slouch himself. Though, while Kyle edges out Chance in terms of pure mat-based skill, Prophet easily compensates for this in his smash-mouth, brawling prowess. It's here that Kyle would find his first challenge as champion in trying to find a balance in his approach. That is, while he knew he could have Prophet's number if this ended up on the mat, there was a strong chance that Prophet could reverse it into a ground-and-pound in which Kyle's reign would come to a speedy end.
> 
> A little clunky in its movements, and it never quite got out of the starting block with the crowd, but Kyle Matthews did a good enough job in maintaining his control via his work on the knee. Prophet's selling wasn't spectacular but it was, at least, there and he did a good enough job in working with Matthews here. Neither guy's best performance by any means yet nothing terrible in the slightest, either._​


Why are you trying to get me to watch a Chance Prophet match?! Honestly I haven't seen him a ton but from what I've seen it hasn't been a pleasant experience with the man. Last match I saw from him was against Damien Wayne and Erikson(might be Eckerson or possibly neither I really don't remember now) and he looked drizzling shits bad in there. If you say this match is decent I might give it a go. 

Know any good Prophet matches that may make me change my mind a little on the guy?


----------



## Obfuscation

Strong vs Cole from the Texas show this year was a very pleasant sight. Far too many times do you have some say "this match felt like classic ROH" and it never does. Ends up being modern day crap. Strong vs Cole, however, did hit that benchmark. It did feel like the standard form of competition once seen among many ROH shows. Seeing that almost made watching that event worth while. Almost; Texas show was the worst ROH show I've seen all year.

Edwards vs Taven was so bad. I remember my frustration during about six different parts where I was left wondering why the match was worked the way it was. Also had a good laugh at the near no-name in Mike Sydal outperforming Kyle O'Reilly in the opener.

The string of recent house shows were all so tame & poor that it's put me off of wanting to watch Best in the World. Still. Tomorrow is another day, but boy ROH can sure suck the life out of you these days.


----------



## Corey

I watched Edwards/Taven from that show a week or so ago and actually really liked it. It was my first time seeing Taven and he didn't look too bad. Tall guy, got a nice long reach to use to his advantage. I don't think it ever reached a point where I wasn't satisfied with it like most matches from the company this year and they didn't go into any overkill mode. Comfortable *** 1/2 for me. Haven't watched anything else, might catch Lethal/ACH for the hell of it and maybe Roddy/Cole.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> So, Zero Gravity are masked luchadors now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFPVX5O-iD4&feature=youtu.be


Ugh. Nothing irritates me more than when wrestlers wear masks that other wrestlers wore/have worn. (FYI, the masks they're wearing appear to be Chimaera's old mask. I'm probably the only one who'll notice/point that out but yeah. One of my wrestling pet peeves)

On a side note: That show looks pretty good. May have to pick that up in the future if the reviews are good.


----------



## Platt

New release from Highspots :mark:


----------



## mk92071

sXeMope said:


> Ugh. Nothing irritates me more than when wrestlers wear masks that other wrestlers wore/have worn. (FYI, the masks they're wearing appear to be Chimaera's old mask. *I'm probably the only one who'll notice/point that out but yeah. *One of my wrestling pet peeves)
> 
> On a side note: That show looks pretty good. May have to pick that up in the future if the reviews are good.


I feel your pain. I miss Chimaera, he was one of my favorites in my local indy scene  It just looks wrong.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Young Bucks are back with ROH August 3rd All Star Extragavanza


----------



## The 12th Man

Manu_Styles said:


> Young Bucks are back with ROH August 3rd All Star Extragavanza


Dragons vs. Bucks battle of douche-bags plz.


----------



## RKing85

how are those Kevin Steen Shows? Haven't seen one yet, but fan of Steen so might pick them up.


----------



## Lane

Buy them. Now. They are awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I watched Edwards/Taven from that show a week or so ago and actually really liked it. It was my first time seeing Taven and he didn't look too bad. Tall guy, got a nice long reach to use to his advantage. I don't think it ever reached a point where I wasn't satisfied with it like most matches from the company this year and they didn't go into any overkill mode. Comfortable *** 1/2 for me. Haven't watched anything else, might catch Lethal/ACH for the hell of it and maybe Roddy/Cole.


Gobsmacked.

ACH or not, a long Lethal match in 2013 isn't worth it. You've been warned.


----------



## THECHAMPION

mk92071 said:


> I feel your pain. I miss Chimaera, he was one of my favorites in my local indy scene  It just looks wrong.


Chimaera is/was Ricardo Rodriguez right?


----------



## The 12th Man

HayleySabin said:


> Gobsmacked.
> 
> ACH or not, a long Lethal match in 2013 isn't worth it. You've been warned.


Those who would refuse to watch Lethal vs. ACH should be prohibited from watching any PWG material.


----------



## mk92071

THECHAMPION said:


> Chimaera is/was Ricardo Rodriguez right?


Yeah. He wrestled in the SoCal indy scene. Also made an appearance in the 2010 WM weekend DGUSA preshows.


----------



## Lane

Was watching a show then TMZ came on. Didnt change the channel for God knows why. Found the easter egg of one of the reporters is wearing a Steen Package Piledriver Everybody t shirt.


----------



## Obfuscation

Even moronic tabloid folks enjoy Kevin Steen.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Manu_Styles said:


> Young Bucks are back with ROH August 3rd All Star Extragavanza


Wow, the Toranto show is STACKED


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> New release from Highspots :mark:


I just paid $42 Aus for this inc postage. Motherfuckers charged $17 US for postage and if the fucking case is broken again ill be sending off for a refund. I don't understand where they get off on making money on postage.


----------



## Platt

Crazy thing is if you buy a DVD through their ebay it's only $6 shipping so I'm waiting till they put it on there, unless you decide to sell yours first :side:


----------



## smitlick

Even worse thing is I've emailed them before about it an they've admitted to having the wrong prices up. And yeah I'll PM you once it comes.


----------



## Rah

Concrete said:


> Why are you trying to get me to watch a Chance Prophet match?! Honestly I haven't seen him a ton but from what I've seen it hasn't been a pleasant experience with the man. Last match I saw from him was against Damien Wayne and Erikson(might be Eckerson or possibly neither I really don't remember now) and he looked drizzling shits bad in there. If you say this match is decent I might give it a go.
> 
> Know any good Prophet matches that may make me change my mind a little on the guy?


"Good enough" is the new passable, I suppose. I'm either confusing Prophet for someone else (though a couple users on genickbruch.de have some praise for him, too) but there was a couple lower Indy matches that he was _semi-decent_ on. NWA, maybe? I wouldn't tell you to watch it, though as I wouldn't recommend it, truly, at that length. Matthews has much better matches from Tempers/Cruz and Rampage Pro which I'm sure you have watched.


----------



## Groovemachine

*
CHIKARA ANIVERSARIO: NEVER COMPROMISE*​
The Colony: Xtreme Force vs The Spectral Envoy - **3/4
~ Fast paced and fun but a bit sloppy.

Delirious vs Dasher Hatfield - **1/2

The Devastation Corporation vs The Colony - ***3/4
~ Heated and non-stop, with a feel-good ending. Couple of crazy dives too.

Sarcophagus Match:
Ophidian vs Amasis - ***
~ Parts of this I really enjoyed but the pacing was all over the place and it slowed down to a pedestrian level at one point which made it a bit of a chore. But early on it was pretty intense and felt like a proper blowoff. And the Canadian Destroyer on the stage was awesome.

Tim Donst vs Gavin Loudspeaker - **3/4
~ Don't let the rating detract from the fact that this was pretty entertaining despite not being a 'workrate' match.

Pieces of Hate vs 3.0 - ****
~ Great tag match here, PoH did a good job targeting the leg/ankle of Scott Parker, and Parker himself had a nice moment of selling near the end where an attempted fireman's lift failed due to the bad ankle.

Eddie Kingston vs Icarus - ***1/2
~ Hard one to rate because of the non-finish. What we saw was good though, and Icarus showed heart and the crowd got pretty firmly behind him. His pedigree looks like crap though. Backfist to the Future against the ropes was pretty sick. Icarus sure took a beating!

Very watchable show; Pieces of Hate vs 3.0 was MOTN, and the Colony/Dev Corp trios match was great too. Couple of 'average' matches though too, so I wouldn't say it's 'outstanding' by any stretch, and perhaps not the grand sendoff the promotion deserved if it truly is the end of Chikara.


----------



## Rah

Cesaro/Zayne (Castagnoli/Generico) had a best 2/3 falls match on NXT. 

Jussayin'.


----------



## KingCrash

So who do I have to kill/pay to see that now?


----------



## RKing85

I don't watch NXT every week, but I certainly do watch it a lot more often now that Generico.....I mean Sami.......is on it.


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> Crazy thing is if you buy a DVD through their ebay it's only $6 shipping so I'm waiting till they put it on there, unless you decide to sell yours first :side:


I've noticed that about Highspots. It's generally slightly more expensive per DVD (a $20 DVD on the site shows around $23 and change on eBay, although I use the Canadian eBay) but if they combine shipping, it's got to be cheaper to go through eBay with them.



smitlick said:


> Even worse thing is I've emailed them before about it an they've admitted to having the wrong prices up. And yeah I'll PM you once it comes.


The reason they gave me when I contacted them was the wrong weight on the products. In the end, after a lot of screwing around and emailing back and forth, I saved about $20 because they fixed the weight on the stuff.


--------------

Finished King Of Flight last night. Decent little show. Only complaint is the seeming lack of knowledge from the commentators, and the ring announcer; despite being easy on the eyes, sounded like she couldn't give a fuck less about being there. Del Sol/AR Fox probably had the best match on the card. The springboard reverse rana that Del Sol did in one of his matches was amazing.

On a side note: Was this the same building that they used to film WSX in? Looked to be a similar size. Really random thought, but I'm just curious.


What are the chances that Gabe absolutely buries the Young Bucks at the next DGUSA weekend because they're returning to ROH?


----------



## Concrete

Saw that it happened on Twitter last night. Everything I was hearing was that it was as good as you'd expect and maybe a little more. No surprise. 

Also I want to throw in a random mention for people to check out *Tarver vs. Titan from TCW*. It is not a good enough match to make it to the MOTYC thread since Titan is pretty terrible but Tarver was fantastic in this. Probably around ***1/4-***1/2. Titan works Tarver's arm most of the match and he sells it like a champ. So smartly done.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Oh, Gabe..



> Was surprised to read DGUSA Tag Team Champions The Young Bucks are heading back to ROH. Obviously they are free to work whereever....


----------



## KingCrash

I can only imagine the tantrum that Gabe threw once he found out about this. I guess depending on when the next DGUSA/EVOLVE shows are after the doubleshot at the end of the month will determine if the Bucks keep the belts.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gabe shouldn't feel slighted. Everyone wants to book the best tag team in the world on their shows. It should be understandable.


----------



## geraldinhio

I haven't been active the last few days so:

Link to the 2/3 falls match anyone?

Bucks back in ROH. :mark:

When is that Kevin Steen show out? :mark:


----------



## Chismo

I don't see how the Bucks in ROH equals :mark:, tbh. There's no one good left to work with out there. I'm speaking of tag teams, of course.

Gabe has every right to be pissed off if they were under contract.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Chismo said:


> I don't see how the Bucks in ROH equals :mark:, tbh. There's no one good left to work with out there. I'm speaking of tag teams, of course.
> 
> Gabe has every right to be pissed off if they were under contract.


Well is it a one time deal or did they sign a lengthy (year or more) contract? If it's a one timed deal Gabe should brush the sand out of his vagina.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## geraldinhio

Chismo said:


> I don't see how the Bucks in ROH equals :mark:, tbh. There's no one good left to work with out there. I'm speaking of tag teams, of course.
> 
> Gabe has every right to be pissed off if they were under contract.


I'm giving ROH another try (again) which probably explains the :mark:. I see some very fun tag team matches in there. Adrenaline rush, ReDragon, C&C and the Wolves against The Bucks couldn't bad. It's The Bucks after all.


----------



## Rah

Whenever someone ends a sentence with an elipses with one too many periods you know things aren't going down well.



Concrete said:


> Also I want to throw in a random mention for people to check out *Tarver vs. Titan from TCW*. It is not a good enough match to make it to the MOTYC thread since Titan is pretty terrible but Tarver was fantastic in this. Probably around ***1/4-***1/2. Titan works Tarver's arm most of the match and he sells it like a champ. So smartly done.


Tarver's a decent enough talent. I guess I'm going back to watching TCW, then.



Chismo said:


> I don't see how the Bucks in ROH equals :mark:, tbh. There's no one good left to work with out there. I'm speaking of tag teams, of course.


This all depends on if they sign an extended deal or if it's a single performance. Witnessing the Bucks being themselves on a weekly occasion is better than what we're getting right now. Matches be damned, their segments will be entertaining enough.


----------



## FITZ

Gabe and ROH having separate rosters with all of these exclusive guys is killing the indy scene right now. They're competing against each other when they need to be working together. Fine, let them have their own companies but both companies would benefit from working together or at the very least letting talent work for both companies. 

A couple of years ago I was fine with it because there were so many talented guys on the indy scene but now WWE has signed so many of the top guys they really should be pooling their talent more.

I just wonder of Gabe will be able to book the Briscoes once they're done with ROH.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bucks in ROH does nothing for me considering they were there and hardly had matches to speak of. It's the promotion's vibe it gives off that limits some things. Can't explain it. It's there.


----------



## KingCrash

Chismo said:


> I don't see how the Bucks in ROH equals :mark:, tbh. There's no one good left to work with out there. I'm speaking of tag teams, of course.
> 
> Gabe has every right to be pissed off if they were under contract.


Nick tweeted that they weren't under any contract from anyone. I think right now it's just for maybe a couple of shows but if Gabe gets pissy again it might be for more.

And there could be some good matchups - Bucks vs. F. Hooligans, vs. reDRagon in the the battle of who can be the biggest dickheads, and A. Rush (though that's more just to see ACH work with the Bucks then anything.)


----------



## Corey

geraldinhio said:


> Link to the 2/3 falls match anyone?


Hasn't aired yet.

Bucks in ROH unfortunately does nothing for me. Why? Because it's 2013 ROH. haha. For a one time thing if they throw them the right opponents it could be fun though. rEdragon or whatever the fuck they are csan fuck off, C&C can stay home for the night, the Wolves DO NOT need to face the Bucks for the 9th time, so... I guess you give em the other two. Adrenaline Rush you say? Sure why not. Or maybe Lethal & Elgin if the card is stacked.


----------



## RKing85

Seem to fall in with most. While Bucks in ROH is nice, they need to do a lot more before I get as invested in their product as I once was.


----------



## Obfuscation

Watched the first two matches of Best in the World. They were utterly dreadful and I bowed out. I may try later with Cole vs Strong on the horizon. That and Hardy vs Steen are the only matches I care to see. Gonna finish this though. No matter how mediocre it probably is. B/c wow those first two matches were so bad. Whitmer & Bennett didn't even try.


----------



## THECHAMPION

sXeMope said:


> and the ring announcer; despite being easy on the eyes, sounded like she couldn't give a fuck less about being there.


Anyone know who she was?



KingCrash said:


> I can only imagine the tantrum that Gabe threw once he found out about this. I guess depending on when the next DGUSA/EVOLVE shows are after the doubleshot at the end of the month will determine if the Bucks keep the belts.


Matt or Nick I don't recall which responded to him this afternoon and made it seem like it might be a bit of a work.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Ricochet & Rich Swann vs. Samuray Del Sol & AR Fox (3/22/2013)-*****
-Great tag team match as expected and a very good DGUSA showcase; they hit a lot of beautiful sequences and everyone got their proverbial shit in. They worked a surprisingly consistent fast paced match that made 20 minutes fly right by. Del Fox’s offense reminded me a lot of CIMA/Kid and the commentary was something else. Wasn’t a trademark DG style tag but still damn good.



TaylorFitz said:


> Gabe and ROH having separate rosters with all of these exclusive guys is killing the indy scene right now. They're competing against each other when they need to be working together. Fine, let them have their own companies but both companies would benefit from working together or at the very least letting talent work for both companies.
> 
> A couple of years ago I was fine with it because there were so many talented guys on the indy scene but now WWE has signed so many of the top guys they really should be pooling their talent more.
> 
> I just wonder of Gabe will be able to book the Briscoes once they're done with ROH.


Disagree, as a booker there would absolutely be no benefit in having guys wrestle in other places because that cuts into your bottom line. If you want people to support your brand, you have to give them talent/matches they can't find in other promotions. It's the reason people like PWG but for the same reason I stopped following them, they don't showcase exclusive talent but guys that pretty much wrestles everywhere.


----------



## The 12th Man

I just want my fucking indy supercards back like ROH's first five years.


----------



## THECHAMPION

The 12th Man said:


> I just want my fucking indy supercards back like ROH's first five years.


It's called PWG.

They operate out of Reseda California.


----------



## Lane

And they're fucking amazing


----------



## sharkboy22

THECHAMPION said:


> It's called PWG.
> 
> They operate out of Reseda California.





Lane said:


> And they're fucking amazing


This and this.

Btw, does anyone know the release date of Is Your body Ready?


----------



## Lane

July 25


----------



## sharkboy22

Lane said:


> July 25


Goddammit, I hate it how PWG has us waiting so long.


----------



## The 12th Man

THECHAMPION said:


> It's called PWG.
> 
> They operate out of Reseda California.


PWG lacks the storylines and championship prestige of the Gabe Golden Age.


----------



## Lane

Then live without your super indy cards.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Speaking of PWG.... Gragano, Elgin and *Tomasso Ciampa* were announced for BOLA 2013.

I like Ciampa but I don't think he's a perfect fit for PWG.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

EmbassyForever said:


> Speaking of PWG.... Gragano, Elgin and *Tomasso Ciampa* were announced for BOLA 2013.
> 
> I like Ciampa but I don't think he's a perfect fit for PWG.


Oh man I think Ciampa is a great fit. ROH doesn't use that guy to his full potential. I can't wait to see him with no restrictions. This BOLA looks great minus Richards.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chismo

EmbassyForever said:


> Speaking of PWG.... Gragano, Elgin and *Tomasso Ciampa* were announced for BOLA 2013.
> 
> I like Ciampa but I don't think he's a perfect fit for PWG.


Ciampa in Reseda, hell yeah. I wanna see Ciampa vs. ACH and Elgin vs Swann, desperately.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Elgin vs Ciampa in a rematch from BITW could be a good debut for him


----------



## Obfuscation

Ciampa in BOLA. meh. why is PWG becoming ROH-lite? I don't like it.


----------



## Corey

Forget about Ciampa, *Gargano* in BOLA is what I'm looking forward to. Hopefully they don't job him out in the first round so they can throw him in a tag match in Night 2. I want Gargano/Cole, Gargano/London, Gargano/Steen, Gargano/Roddy, Gargano/Ricochet... pretty much just want to see Gargano face everyone.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't mind Ciampa in BOLA and it'll be interesting to see how the crowd takes to him. 

And a note to Masada: If you're still well enough to wrestle in main-events, stop taking money for the surgery. If you need surgery, stop wrestling because it pretty much means your matches are going to be terrible.


----------



## Mattyb2266

KingCrash said:


> I don't mind Ciampa in BOLA and it'll be interesting to see how the crowd takes to him.
> 
> And a note to Masada: If you're still well enough to wrestle in main-events, stop taking money for the surgery. If you need surgery, stop wrestling because it pretty much means your matches are going to be terrible.


Yeah, from what I read the main event at this past weekends CZW show wasn't very good, mostly because of his injury. I'm sure he needs the money from bookings too but he's only going to risk further injury.


----------



## sXeMope

Masada's only income is wrestling. That's why he worked TOD apparently. DJ said in a radio interview that he wasn't gonna be in but he convinced DJ to put him in because he "needs to eat". Kind of odd because I've heard that DJ has given guys money when they're injured. (He payed Scotty when he hurt his hand, and Dustin Rayz when he broke his leg. At that point I don't think he was even considered a CZW roster member)


----------



## Lane

Also you would think with it being a real injury they wouldn't focus so much attention on that part during their match instead of another body part for fear of worsening the injury


----------



## Obfuscation

No doubt Gargano in PWG more often is something I dig. Absolutely. Gargano vs ACH would please me.


----------



## Lane

Gargano vs ACH has happened once or twice.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ok. 

More times and in PWG now please & thanks.


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> Masada's only income is wrestling. That's why he worked TOD apparently. DJ said in a radio interview that he wasn't gonna be in but he convinced DJ to put him in because he "needs to eat". Kind of odd because I've heard that DJ has given guys money when they're injured. (He payed Scotty when he hurt his hand, and Dustin Rayz when he broke his leg. At that point I don't think he was even considered a CZW roster member)


Well he better find something else quick because if he continues to work hurt and have matches like he did Saturday then no one will care because they know the match will suck and then what's the point of him being champion or even being on the shows?


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> Well he better find something else quick because if he continues to work hurt and have matches like he did Saturday then no one will care because they know the match will suck and then what's the point of him being champion or even being on the shows?


DJ said in the same interview that the turnaround time for the surgery he needs is only like 6-8 weeks. Although who knows if it's worsened since the interview.


----------



## The 12th Man

*ROH 2002 ***+*

*The Era of Honor Begins - February 23, 2002*
•	Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy ***1/4
•	Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels ****1/2

*Round Robin Challenge - March 30, 2002*
•	Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels ***3/4
•	Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/4
•	Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson *****

*A Night of Appreciation - April 27, 2002*
•	Low Ki vs. AJ Styles ***1/2
•	Christopher Daniels vs. Donovan Morgan ***

*Road to the Title - June 22, 2002*
•	AJ Styles vs. Jerry Lynn ***3/4
•	Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams ***1/4
•	Low Ki vs. Amazing Red ***1/2
•	AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/2

*Crowning a Champion - July 27, 2002*
•	Natural Born Sinners vs. Carnage Crew (Hardcore) ***1/2
•	Low Ki vs. Doug Williams vs. Brian Kendrick vs. Christopher Daniels (60 Minute Iron Man) ****3/4

*Honor Invades Boston - August 24, 2002*
•	Paul London vs. Michael Shane ***
•	Bryan Danielson vs. Donovan Morgan ***1/2
•	Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe ****
•	Low Ki vs. AJ Styles ****1/2

*Unscripted - September 21, 2002*
•	Dick Togo & Ikuta Hidaka vs. Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan ***1/4
•	Paul London vs. Michael Shane (Hardcore) ****
•	Tag Titles Tournament Final ***

*Glory By Honor - October 5, 2002*
•	Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe ****1/2

*All Star Extravaganza - November 9, 2002*
•	Christopher Daniels, Donovan Morgan, & Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki, Homicide, & Doug Williams ***1/4
•	AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/2
•	Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Shinjiro Ohtani & Masato Tanaka ***3/4

*Night of the Butcher - December 7, 2002*
•	Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/4

*Final Battle 2002 - December 28, 2002*
•	Xavier vs. Paul London ***3/4
•	Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino vs. Bryan Danielson ***1/2


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> DJ said in the same interview that the turnaround time for the surgery he needs is only like 6-8 weeks. Although who knows if it's worsened since the interview.


I wonder if he's trying to save up the money for the surgery. That would explain why he's still working hurt when the surgery isn't a huge one.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Glory By Honor XI*

1. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs The Bravado Brothers
***

2. Mike Bennett vs Mike Mondo
***1/4

3. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Rhett Titus & BJ Whitmer
**1/4

4. Jay Lethal vs Davey Richards
****

5. Tadarius Thomas vs Rhino
*1/2

6. Adam Cole vs Eddie Edwards
***1/2

7. SCUM vs The Briscoe Brothers
***

8. Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin
****1/2​


----------



## The 12th Man

DGUSA booker Gabe Sapolsky is taking his usual mature pot shots at the Young Bucks on his twitter account just because they are his precious tag team champions and took an ROH Booking.

Nevermind that the Young Bucks are free agents, and have not made any disparaging remarks about the WWNLive companies publicly, and have not shown an unwillingness to do business and move the titles to another team.


----------



## Roberto Van Dam

chances are good that I'll be in Los Angles in December if pwg has a show when I go then it's front row for me


----------



## KingCrash

The 12th Man said:


> DGUSA booker Gabe Sapolsky is taking his usual mature pot shots at the Young Bucks on his twitter account just because they are his precious tag team champions and took an ROH Booking.
> 
> Nevermind that the Young Bucks are free agents, and have not made any disparaging remarks about the WWNLive companies publicly, and have not shown an unwillingness to do business and move the titles to another team.


https://twitter.com/BookItGabe/status/357318273144074240

https://twitter.com/BookItGabe/status/357372762228142081

Some of Gabe's thoughts. I know Gabe's still bitter about it but as long as The Bucks aren't skipping DGUSA/EVOVLE dates then I don't see the problem. I will say they probably should have told him so he wouldn't find out via twitter.


----------



## The 12th Man

Probably a shitty attempt at a work, so desperate to get some buzz for those peasant promotions.


----------



## RKing85

just spent $150 on Chikara dvd's over at Smart Mark Video.


----------



## pokechaos480

Bummer, they said on twitter that there is a sale tomorrow.


----------



## Lane

If anything it will be their typical 25% off if you spend 60 or more. But hopefully theres some new releases with it.


----------



## RKing85

FUCK ME!!!!


----------



## Obfuscation

It's still worth it. Despite the potential of saving some greenbacks and getting more show. :hayley2


----------



## Platt

SMV Sale is on and they've released a Tyler Black set










This is a 4 disc compilation featuring Tyler Black (aka Seth Rollins) and his best matches from the SMV catalog.

1. Tyler Black vs Marek Brave - IWA-MS 2/5/05
2. Danny Daniels vs. Tyler Black - IWA-MS 4/29/05
3. Matt Sydal vs. Tyler Black - IWA-MS 5/6/05
4. Jimmy Jacobs vs Tyler Black - IWA-MS 6/3/05
5. Delirious vs Tyler Black - IWA-MS 6/27/05
6. Josh Abercrombie vs Marek Brave vs Tyler Black - IWA-MS 7/2/05
7. Tyler Black vs Lotus - IWA-MS 7/9/05
8. 2 out of 3 Falls - Josh Abercrombie vs.Tyler Black - IWA-MS 8/19/05
9. 30 Minute Iron Man Tables Match: Josh Abercrombie vs Tyler Black - IWA-MS 10/15/05
10. Tyler Black vs. Hallowicked - IWA-MS 2/18/06
11. Tyler Black & Marek Brave vs. Irish Airborne - IWA-MS 3/18/06
12. Low-Ki vs. Tyler Black - IWA-MS 3/24/06
13. Tyler Black vs. Ricochet - IWA-MS 4/21/06
14. Tyler Black vs. Brandon Thomaselli - IWA-MS 4/22/06
15. AJ Styles vs. Tyler Black - IWA-MS 4/28/06
16. Kevin Steen vs. Tyler Black - IWA-MS 5/18/06
17. No Rope Barbed Wire Match - Marek Brave vs. Tyler Black - AAW 11/25/06 (Brand New Edit)
18. Marty Jannetty vs. Tyler Black - FSM 5/11/07
19. Joey Mercury vs. Tyler Black - IWA-MS 5/12/07
20. Tyler Black vs. Kid Krazy - F1RST 6/17/07
21. Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuiness - AAW 9/8/07
22. Amazing Kong vs. Tyler Black - NWA Midwest 9/22/07
23. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries - AAW 9/29/07
24. Tyler Black vs. Josh Abercrombie vs. Arik Cannon vs. Chris Hero - AAW 12/15/07
25. Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black - AAW 12/15/07
26. Stairway to Hell Match - Tyler Black vs. Marek Brave - AAW 6/21/08
27. Shane Hollister vs. Tyler Black - AAW 1/22/10
28. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. The House Of Truth - AAW 9/24/10


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh. My. God. I want; I need.


----------



## sXeMope

Part of me wants to buy that, but most of the stuff I've seen from him has pretty much been the cure to insomnia for me.


----------



## The 12th Man

First time I've ever known of Black vs. Styles.


----------



## Chismo

I'm pretty sure I've seen cca 0 matches from that Tyler Black set. Will buy, probably.


----------



## geraldinhio

Yeah, that Tyler set looks nuts. Heard his series with Brave is very good. Weird seeing Tyler in a no-rope barbwire match. Think the only match I've seen on there is oddly vs Kong.


----------



## EmbassyForever

KUSHIDA will be in ROH All Star Etravaganza! 

Holy shit the line-up for this show is amazing. London, Kendrick, Young Bucks, Forever Holligans.. WOW!


----------



## geraldinhio

I wonder will Shelly be added. Agreed this line up sounds great so far though.


----------



## KingCrash

geraldinhio said:


> I wonder will Shelly be added. Agreed this line up sounds great so far though.


I'd doubt with, with at least eight matches going to take place. Also if they were I'd think they'd have done it by now to build it up since Shelley coming back would be received well.

And that Tyler Black set looks nice, seen a couple of the last AAW matches and they were great.


----------



## TheSaviorOfSmark

I made my first Smart Mark Video purchase today, for both nights of AIW's JT Lightning Invitational 2013. 

Never seen one of their shows before but this seems like a perfect starting point since it has names I know from ROH and PWG (Cole, Elgin, and Whitmer). I haven't seen much of Johnny Gargano, even less of Tim Donst, and never seen an ACH match, but I've heard great things about all of them.

Perhaps best of all, I have no idea who wins any of the matches. I can see it going so many different directions.


----------



## Obfuscation

Does Donst ever get the chance to cut his wicked promos in AIW? If so, you're in for a treat.


----------



## Lane

TheSaviorOfSmark said:


> I made my first Smart Mark Video purchase today, for both nights of AIW's JT Lightning Invitational 2013.
> 
> Never seen one of their shows before but this seems like a perfect starting point since it has names I know from ROH and PWG (Cole, Elgin, and Whitmer). I haven't seen much of Johnny Gargano, even less of Tim Donst, and never seen an ACH match, but I've heard great things about all of them.
> 
> Perhaps best of all, I have no idea who wins any of the matches. I can see it going so many different directions.


You're in for a treat man.


----------



## Lane

HayleySabin said:


> Does Donst ever get the chance to cut his wicked promos in AIW? If so, you're in for a treat.


Watch this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWs_iOWlvYg


----------



## Obfuscation

The potential here is astounding.


----------



## smitlick

TheSaviorOfSmark said:


> I made my first Smart Mark Video purchase today, for both nights of AIW's JT Lightning Invitational 2013.
> 
> Never seen one of their shows before but this seems like a perfect starting point since it has names I know from ROH and PWG (Cole, Elgin, and Whitmer). I haven't seen much of Johnny Gargano, even less of Tim Donst, and never seen an ACH match, but I've heard great things about all of them.
> 
> Perhaps best of all, I have no idea who wins any of the matches. I can see it going so many different directions.


My only worry for you as that most of their shows are so very fucking long. That would be my only worry in ever recommending AIW Shows. Definitely split the shows up as they can very often go 3+ hours.


----------



## sXeMope

I flew through the 2013 JLIT. Amazing show. I think it took me 3 nights to watch it, which is pretty good considering how I sometimes take a week to watch one show. 
Also, on the subject of AIW, Dickinson explained why he no-showed Absolution and while I still don't agree with him blowing them off like that, I do see why he did it. The more I hear about them (Thorne in particular), the sleazier they sound. Although it is indy wrestling so it's really not that surprising.

Uhaa Nation vs. Tony Nese is happening on July 28 for the DGUSA show. Should be a great match. Love watching Nese and saw some on Uhaa in DG and yeah...He's certainly something.


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> I flew through the 2013 JLIT. Amazing show. I think it took me 3 nights to watch it, which is pretty good considering how I sometimes take a week to watch one show.
> Also, on the subject of AIW, Dickinson explained why he no-showed Absolution and while I still don't agree with him blowing them off like that, I do see why he did it. The more I hear about them (Thorne in particular), the sleazier they sound. Although it is indy wrestling so it's really not that surprising.
> 
> Uhaa Nation vs. Tony Nese is happening on July 28 for the DGUSA show. Should be a great match. Love watching Nese and saw some on Uhaa in DG and yeah...He's certainly something.


Out of curiosity what was his reason for now showing? Did he explain why he missed ISW too?


----------



## sXeMope

Mattyb2266 said:


> Out of curiosity what was his reason for now showing? Did he explain why he missed ISW too?


He missed ISW because of his real job. ISW announced it beforehand on Twitter and they're still cool from what I understand. AIW had something to do with the John Thorne/Addy Starr thing. He basically said that Thorne thought he was taking sides in it and wasn't gonna show up and rather then ask him, he went through Drew (The guy who owns Beyond). He was being paid virtually nothing for his work (Which in my personal opinion, was some of the best in AIW in recent history.)

Edit: He said this on the Uncle Mike & Tom podcast. Forgot to mention that in my first post.


----------



## Lane

To be fair, the dude from Beyond doesn't pay some his guys either. But they atleast know they'll wrestle for free.


----------



## Bruce L

The ROH DVDs I didn't manage to sell last time have been re-listed, if anyone's interested. Here are the new links:


_*Death Before Dishonor I*_ (July 19, 2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306549677?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


_*Death Before Dishonor II, Part One*_ (July 23, 2004)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306553825?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


_*Manhattan Mayhem I*_ (May 7, 2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306558651?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


_*Nowhere to Run*_ (May 14, 2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306560029?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


_*This Means War*_ (October 29, 2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306563808?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


_*Tag Wars 2006*_ (January 27, 2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306565490?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


_*Best in the World*_ (March 25, 2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306567288?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


_*The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2*_ (December 9, 2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306568624?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


_*Final Battle 2006*_ (December 23, 2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306569925?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC* (February 16, 2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306571123?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


_*Respect Is Earned I*_ (May 12, 2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306572691?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


_*Death Before Dishonor V, Night 2*_ (August 11, 2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306573815?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


_*Final Battle 2007*_ (December 30, 2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306575745?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


_*Take No Prisoners 2009*_ (April 4, 2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306577064?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


_*Manhattan Mayhem III*_ (June 13, 2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251306578375?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Lane

People need to hop on Green Ant vs Biff Busick from the new Wrestling Is Respect show. Some of the strikes and bumps in that match...Jaizus.


----------



## smitlick

I love Jim Cornette...Am listening to his interview from last month and im only 30 mins in. Some of the stuff hes saying is unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## Obfuscation

I have faith in Green Ant bringing the strikes & bumps. Biff Busick has seemed to be a solid cat. I'll bite. Never gotten around to seeing a Wrestling Is show yet. Might as well hop on the bandwagon now.

Few WiF! shows on XWT. Seems like an easy place to start.


----------



## Lane

Some of the bumps were Biff giving Ant a powerbomb onto the floor, apron spot that turned into a flapjack into the apron from Green to Biff, Biff's gnarly half n half suplex, Green delivering the most earth shattering headbutt in quite some time, and Biff getting thrown threw rows of chairs. Good brawl and technical style mixed togeather.


----------



## smitlick

*EVOLVE 21*

1. Caleb Konley vs Tommy Taylor
**1/2

2. Lince Dorado vs Johnny Vandal
*1/2

3. The Bravado Brothers vs Derek Ryze & Andrew Everett
**3/4

4. Jon Davis vs Chuck Taylor
****

5. Brian Cage & Anthony Nese vs The Young Bucks
***1/2

6. Samuray Del Sol vs Shane Strickland
***1/4

7. AR Fox vs EITA
***

8. Tomahawk TT vs Johnny Gargano
***1/2

9. AR Fox & Johnny Gargano vs Tomahawk TT & EITA
**​


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Austin Aries: The Greatest Man That Ever Lived*


*2/23/08*
Austin Aries vs. Go Shiozaki - ****1/4

*3/28/08*
Austin Aries vs. Genki Horiguchi - ***1/4

*6/27/08 - Relaxed Rules*
Austin Aries vs. Necro Butcher - N/A

*6/28/08*
Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****

*8/2/08*
Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Necro Butcher - **1/4

*11/8/08 - Dog Collar Match*
Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****

*11/22/08 - I Quit Match*
Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****1/2

*12/26/08*
Austin Aries vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***3/4

*12/27/08 - #1 Contender’s Match*
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black - ***3/4

*6/13/09 - ROH World Title*
Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2

*7/24/09 - ROH World Title - Four Corner Survival*
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***1/4

*HDNet Episode 22*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4

*9/19/09 - ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson - ****

*11/14/09 - ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega - **** 

*HDNet Episode 37 - ROH World Title - Four Corner Survival*
Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

*12/5/09 - ROH World Title - Steel Cage*
Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana - ***



* ROH - The Rise Of Generation Next*


*5/22/04*
Generation Next (Roderick Strong, Austin Aries, & Jack Evans) vs. Special K (Izzy, Angel Dust and Dixie) - **

*5/22/04*
Alex Shelley vs. Hydro (Jay Lethal) - **3/4

*5/22/04*
Generation Next (Aries/Shelley/Strong/Evans) vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark), John Walters, & Jimmy Rave - ****
*
6/12/04*
Generation Next (Shelley/Strong/Aries) vs. Matt Stryker, Jimmy Rave, & John Walters - ***

*7/17/04*
Generation Next (Strong/Evans) vs. Special K (Izzy & Dixie) - **

*7/23/04*
Generation Next (Aries/Strong/Evans) vs. John Walters, Matt Stryker, & Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2

*7/24/04*
Generation Next (Strong/Evans) vs. John Walters & Matt Stryker - **1/4

*9/11/04*
Austin Aries vs. CM Punk - ***

*10/15/04*
Generation Next (Aries/Shelley/Evans) vs. The Second City Saints (CM Punk & Ace Steel) & Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2

*11/6/04 - No Disqualification*
Generation Next (Aries/Strong) vs. The Second City Saints - **3/4

*2/26/05*
Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/4

*5/7/05 - ROH World Title*
Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley - ***3/4

*6/4/05*
Roderick Strong vs. Alex Shelley - ***

*8/12/05*
Generation Next (Aries/Strong/Matt Sydal) vs. The Embassy (Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Abyss) - ***1/2

*10/15/05 - No Disqualification*
Generation Next (Aries/Strong/Evans) vs. The Embassy - ***1/2

*11/5/05*
Generation Next (Aries/Sydal/Evans) & AJ Styles vs. The Embassy (Rave/Shelley/Abyss & Prince Nana) - ****

*12/3/05 - Steel Cage Warfare*
Generation Next vs. The Embassy - ****1/4
​


----------



## Obfuscation

I had an absolute blast with the Del Sol vs Strickland match. Strickland at points couldn't quite keep up with Del Sol in the magical agility department, but he did his part well enough to add an interesting dynamic to the bout. I like to think that's the right kind of match EVOLVE wants to have & not playing to a bunch of overly innovative bullshit like the Fox vs Dorado match from the next night. Innovation done at a good level, to set the term out straight. A ton of fun with an uber sick finish.


----------



## geraldinhio

Well, this is fantastic. :mark:


----------



## The 12th Man

Austin vs. Cabana. The match that could have headlined Smackdown to build up Punk vs. Austin.


----------



## FITZ

Well those are two great podcasts to look out for.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Final Battle 2012*

1. Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong
***

2. Jay Lethal vs Rhino
**1/4

3. Prince Nana vs RD Evans
**

4. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs BJ Whitmer & Rhett Titus
**3/4

5. Jerry Lynn vs Mike Bennett
**3/4

6. American Wolves vs reDragon
***1/2

7. Adam Cole vs Matt Hardy
***1/4

8. SCUM vs Cedric Alexander & Caprice Coleman vs The Briscoe Brothers
**

9. Kevin Steen vs El Generico
***3/4​


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Reclamation Night One Review:*

Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) vs. Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux - ***
*
BJ Whitmer vs. Michael Bennett - **3/4* 

Eddie Edwards vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ****1/4*

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Rhino - ***3/4* 

Kevin Steen vs. Silas Young - **** *

Matt Taven vs. Adam Cole vs. Jay Lethal vs. "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin - ****3/4-**** *

Davey Richards vs. Bobby Fish -* ***1/2 *


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd like to think I will enjoy Steen vs Young, but idk. Anywhere else in wrestling I'd be excited. In ROH I always worry about the stigma. (N)


----------



## EmbassyForever

Young vs Steen was fun but lasted around 8-10 minutes..


----------



## Obfuscation

Not too surprised considering Young's non-full time roster spot. Fact it went in a solid time frame gives me some hope. Young vs Cole this year only went about eight and was good. Never fussed with length as long as the quality is in tact.


----------



## geraldinhio

Nostalgia at it's finest.

Anyone else remember these? I miss TWC so much.


----------



## Obfuscation

Can't say I do. Watched the Liger one - nothing like a good montage with that classic music in the background. Fun.


----------



## geraldinhio

Always :mark: for the Liger music. The channel was for people in the UK/Ireland to my understanding. It's how I got back into wrestling. It had all major American Indys, Puro like NOAH, Zero-1 and Gaea etc. TNA in its glory days, World Of Sport shows and numerous British wrestling promotions. Even the Irish promotion Irish Whip Wrestling, which introduced me to Sheamus and McIntyre. Best channel ever really. Had them awesome montages during the commercial breaks then.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sounds like a gem. While WWE & whatnot are stationed in America, I've always been very envious of how all around the world Wrestling has been showcased in much more - seemingly - exclusive ways. Yeah, you can find an indie show or two on the local stations here _(especially in California)_, but it's nothing to the extent of how that sounds.


----------



## geraldinhio

A gem wasn't the word, it was insanely good. It then changed to the fight network and sadly went down hill from there showing a lot of mediocre MMA before sadly going off air. Now we get nothing on TV except TNA and WWE. I never watched more wrestling in my life.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gem in the middle of a cave filled with enough wrestling riches to make your mind explode. I'll try for that on this go around. 

Lousy MMA tripe always getting in the way.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Reclamation Night Two Review:
*
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tadarius Thomas - *1/2 

Silas Young vs Tomasso Ciampa - ***1/2 (Match of the night, was awesome until your typical UGH finish)

BJ Whitmer vs Adam Cole - **1/2

Rhino vs Mike Bennett - **1/2 

Bobby Fish vs ACH - *3/4 

Matt Taven vs Kevin Steen - **1/4 

American Wolves vs Jay Lethal and Michael Elgin - **1/2-**3/4


----------



## sXeMope

I remember an old friend of mine had Satellite TV and convinced his parents to order The Fight Network. We used to spend a lot of time at his house watching it. I remember they used to show ROH, and a few other wrestling shows. Nothing I cared about back then, but I'm sure if I had the opportunity to watch it now I'd probably cream my pants. I remember seeing a few episodes of what I think was something in Memphis. Oddly enough, the only real memory I have of it is a commercial hyping Viscera appearing in a battle royal. I wanna say that Jerry Lawler was involved in some way (Commentary?) but I'm really not sure.


----------



## pokechaos480

For anyone who's ordered from ivp video, how do they ship their DVDs? In paper sleeves or actual DVD cases? Looking to place an order.and just.curious about that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## seabs

*Sleeves. Highly recommend ordering from him.*


----------



## pokechaos480

Seabs said:


> *Sleeves. Highly recommend ordering from him.*


Thanks, any recommendations on what to get? I was going to pick up some DDT and possibly NJPW or AJPW.


----------



## sXeMope

pokechaos480 said:


> Thanks, any recommendations on what to get? I was going to pick up some DDT and possibly NJPW or AJPW.


The '94 and '95 Super J Cups are excellent, especially if you're newer to puro. The Top 25 Matches in NOAH set also seems pretty good. Your best bet is to ask in the puro DVD thread, I'm sure they can really give you a good list of what to buy. 


OT: Am I the only one who puts the discs in a jewel case after I get them? I honestly can't imagine having to sort through a stack of paper sleeves to find something.


----------



## Obfuscation

Almost finished with SHINE 11 atm, and outside of the first two quarter-finals matches this show hasn't been very good, unfortunately. They intend to push the Valkyrie gals. The only problem with that is the ones in the tournament - Rain & Ivelisse - can't wrestle a good match to save their lives it seems. Sad part is, I saw Rain have a solid match with Angelina Love, of all people, on SHINE 10, meanwhile Ivelisse gets put up against good wrestlers like LuFisto & Santana Garrett and she's stinking up the joint. I'd love for her to take a trip back to Puerto Rico and never wrestle in a promotion I follow again. She's dreadful.

If only Alyson Kay & Taylor Made were here.


----------



## pokechaos480

sXeMope said:


> The '94 and '95 Super J Cups are excellent, especially if you're newer to puro. The Top 25 Matches in NOAH set also seems pretty good. Your best bet is to ask in the puro DVD thread, I'm sure they can really give you a good list of what to buy.
> 
> 
> OT: Am I the only one who puts the discs in a jewel case after I get them? I honestly can't imagine having to sort through a stack of paper sleeves to find something.


Thanks for the suggestions. I also put them into cases. I can't stand them just being in paper sleeves.


----------



## RKing85

I bought from ivp for the first time about 3 months ago. No problems with them what so ever.

I take them out of paper sleeves and put them in chronological order in cd case books.

CHIKARA dvd's came from smart mark. Know what I'm doing for the next week or so.


----------



## Groovemachine

geraldinhio said:


> Always :mark: for the Liger music. The channel was for people in the UK/Ireland to my understanding. It's how I got back into wrestling. It had all major American Indys, Puro like NOAH, Zero-1 and Gaea etc. TNA in its glory days, World Of Sport shows and numerous British wrestling promotions. Even the Irish promotion Irish Whip Wrestling, which introduced me to Sheamus and McIntyre. Best channel ever really. Had them awesome montages during the commercial breaks then.


That was my favourite thing about Friday nights. Watching Raw on Sky Sports (back when they didn't show it live on a Monday), and then flicking over to TWC in the commercial breaks to watch ROH. I remember them showing Joe/Homicide and I got so caught up in it I totally forgot to switch back to Raw.


----------



## geraldinhio

^ I starting watching it when they showed the summer of Punk. Safe to say RAW didn't get watched.

Anyone buy the FIP I-PPV? If so, how was it?


----------



## Lane

Never seen any of the FIP shows but i've heard they've all been fun to watch from reports.


----------



## sXeMope

Have they improved their production from the old FIP? I haven't watched a lot, but I got a couple of DVDs from the DGUSA Grab Bags on Black Friday last year and from what I saw it had like 2 camera angles in a shit arena.


----------



## KingCrash

Well considering they run in Florida I doubt they can do anything about the building they run but I saw the show before the last one and the production is on level with DGUSA/EVOLVE, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Obfuscation

Think they're running all shows out of The Orpheum. Combine that with WWN Live type streams & I can't imagine it being a groundbreaking looking production. If you can watch EVOLVE or SHINE, I'm sure you can deal with it.


----------



## Bruce L

Another week, another batch of links to those of my ROH DVDs that are still available on ebay!


*Death Before Dishonor I* (7/19/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251309832600?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Death Before Dishonor II, Part One* (7/23/2004)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251309835763?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem I* (5/7/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251309838490?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*This Means War* (10/29/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251309841722?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006* (1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251309842804?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Best in the World 2006* (3/25/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251309843905?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2* (12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251309845196?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC* (2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251309847687?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned I* (5/12/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251309848991?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Death Before Dishonor V, Night Two* (8/11/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251309849870?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Final Battle 2007* (12/30/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251309850970?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem III* (6/13/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251309852782?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## sharkboy22

Ok, it's the 25th and PWG still isn't shipping Is Your Body Ready.


----------



## Mattyb2266

sharkboy22 said:


> Ok, it's the 25th and PWG still isn't shipping Is Your Body Ready.


Got an email from Highspots yesterday that it would be shipping out this Friday.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Mattyb2266 said:


> Got an email from Highspots yesterday that it would be shipping out this Friday.


:yes


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=P...t47csoc&v=u_yCKNAbe2M&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzNzoeMJtFs&feature=c4-overview&list=UU_-aWzhSinz3Z7g6Lx6mdOw

Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick looks insane.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG Threemendous III*

1. TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

2. The RockNES Monsters vs The Fightin Taylor Boys
***

3. Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards
***

4. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
***1/2

5. Sami Callihan vs Michael Elgin
***1/4

6. Super Smash Brothers vs Future Shock vs Young Bucks
****1/4


*wXw Fans Appreciation Weekend 2012*

Night 1

1. Prince Devitt vs Michael Dante
**1/2

2. Davey Richards vs Axeman
***1/2

3. LDRS of the New School vs RockSkillet
***3/4

4. Big Van Walter vs Bad Bones
***1/4

5. El Generico vs Tommy End
***1/4

Night 2

1. Prince Devitt vs Emil Sitoci
***

2. Davey Richards vs Zack Sabre Jr
***1/2

3. Marty Scurll vs Robert Dreissker
**

4. Sumerian Death Squad vs RockSkillet
***1/2

5. El Generico vs Axeman vs Bad Bones vs Karsten Beck
***1/4​


----------



## geraldinhio

Gone fairly shoot interview crazy lately. 

Watched London and Kendrick's bogus adventure last night. Pretty good stuff and had the odd giggle here and there but doesn't come close to the first. Needed more stoner moments. Being possibly London's biggest mark on these forums the shoot made me actually hate him a tad bit. Just a teensy, microscopic bit. 

Watched both tag editions of The Kevin Steen Show. Both were great with The Bucks edition being fantastic. Stupified's accent is so annoying but he's pretty awesome. Can't wait for the next editions. I can see them doing a Dojo bros one soon.


----------



## KingCrash

I think the next two Steen Show interviews are going to be Eddie Edwards and Jay Lethal, or at least two that will come out since Steen wrote that he did the interviews some weekends back. I think there might be one with Shane Helms & Ciampa too if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Lane

geraldinhio said:


> Gone fairly shoot interview crazy lately.
> 
> Watched London and Kendrick's bogus adventure last night. Pretty good stuff and had the odd giggle here and there but doesn't come close to the first. Needed more stoner moments. Being possibly London's biggest mark on these forums the shoot made me actually hate him a tad bit. Just a teensy, microscopic bit.
> 
> Watched both tag editions of The Kevin Steen Show. Both were great with The Bucks edition being fantastic. Stupified's accent is so annoying but he's pretty awesome. Can't wait for the next editions. I can see them doing a Dojo bros one soon.


"Man, fuck the homeless" 
"Yeah. Fuck the homeless."
"Wait.....that was my dad."


----------



## Platt

KingCrash said:


> I think the next two Steen Show interviews are going to be Eddie Edwards and Jay Lethal, or at least two that will come out since Steen wrote that he did the interviews some weekends back. I think there might be one with Shane Helms & Ciampa too if I'm not mistaken.


Ciampa was filmed this weekend, Helms was supposed to be but he was sick or something so it didn't get done.


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://instagram.com/p/cOpuTnN25B/

Classic Gabe.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW Best Of The Best 9
13/6/2009
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*

*Best Of The Best 9 Opening Round: Singles Match*
B-Boy vs. Ryan McBride - 2,75 / 5,00

*Best Of The Best 9 Opening Round: Singles Match*
Quick Carter Gray vs. Scotty Vortekz - 2,25 / 5,00

*Best Of The Best 9 Opening Round: CZW New Horror Championship: Singles Match*
Sami Callihan vs. Greg Excellent - 1,75 / 5,00

*Best Of The Best 9 Opening Round: Singles Match*
Devon Moore vs. Pinkie Sanchez - 2,25 / 5,00

*Best Of The Best 9 Opening Round: Singles Match*
Shiima Xion vs. Sabian - 3,00 / 5,00

*Best Of The Best 9 Opening Round: Singles Match*
Drew Blood vs. Egotistico Fantastico - 1,75 / 5,00

*Best Of The Best 9 Semi-Final: CZW New Horror Championship: Three-Way-Dance*
Ryan McBride vs. Sami Callihan vs. Quick Carter Gray - 2,50 / 5,00

*Best Of The Best 9 Semi-Final: Three-Way-Dance*
Devon Moore vs. Shiima Xion vs. Egotistico Fantastico - 2,25 / 5,00

*Non-Tournament Match: Singles Match*
Chris Halo vs. Rich Swann - DUD

*Tournament of Death 8 Championship: Four-Way Match*
DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack vs. Danny Havoc vs. Jon Moxley - 2,25 / 5,00

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship: Singles Match*
Trent Acid vs. Drake Younger - 2,25 / 5,00

*Best Of The Best 9 Finals: CZW New Horror & Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Singles Match*
Sami Callihan vs. Egotistico Fantastico - 3,50 / 5,00

*Average Value = 2.25*

*Next: CZW Starting Point (11/7/2009) *​


----------



## Obfuscation

Beyond Wrestling actually in front of a real crowd? Maybe I'll have to start caring. Hated the hell out of the shit that was produced prior.


----------



## Lane

They've done quite a few live shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wised up, I see.


----------



## sXeMope

I liked the no fans concept a lot more than I thought I would to be honest. I downloaded all the All Killer episodes and didn't mind it too much. The recent matches at the CZW academy have actually been made somewhat better by the small crowd.


----------



## thephenomenalone

I figure this is the best place to ask this question. I've picked up a few FIP DVDs since Highspots have been selling them for $5 each does anyone have a list of all the shows that were released? I know quite a few never got a DVD release and I haven't been able to find a full list anywhere.


----------



## Platt

This is everything they released

2004
Emergence (2)
Fallout 04 Night 1
Fallout 04 Night 2
Florida Rumble 04

2005
New Years Classic 05
Unfinished Business 05
New Dawn Rising
Dangerous Intentions 05
With Malice
Bring The Pain
The Unusual Suspects
Violence Is The Answer
In Full Force
Unstoppable
Sold Out
Payback
Heatstroke 05 Night 1
Heatstroke 05 Night 2
Big Year One Bash Night 1
Big Year One Bash Night 2
X Factor
Fallout 2005
Strength In Numbers
Evening The Odds 05 & Attack of the Masked Flippers
Florida Rumble 05/New Years' Classic 06

2006
Strong vs. Evans
Chasing The Dragon
Impact Of Honor
Heatstroke 06 Night 1
Heatstroke 06 Night 2
Second Year Spectacular Night 1
Second Year Spectacular Night 2
Fallout 2006
Southern Justice 2006
All or Nothing
Evening The Odds
Cage of Pain
Florida Rumble 2006

2007
New Years Classic 2007
Unfinished Business 2007
Dangerous Intentions 2007
In Full Force 2007
Battle Of The Belts
International Impact Phase 1
International Impact Phase 2
Stronger Than Ever
Melbourne Meltdown
Hot Summer Nights Night 1
Hot Summer Nights Night 2
Heatstroke 2007 Night 1
Heatstroke 2007 Night 2
3rd Anniversary
Cage Of Pain II
Unstoppable 2007

2008
Redefined
Unfinished Business 2008
Dangerous Intentions 2008
In Full Force 2008
Southern Justice 2008
Hot Sumer Nights 2008
Heatstroke 2008
Fallout 2008
Melbourne Meltdown 2
Unstoppable 2008

FIP Declarations The Best Of CM Punk
FIP Rise Of The New Dawn The Best Of CM Punk Vol 2


----------



## Obfuscation

Pretty attainable number of shows from FIP. If you can find 'em these days.


----------



## Platt

Took me a while to find which shelf I'd hidden them on when I was looking for them to other day :$


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

For those of you who are interested: it seems that someone has uploaded all 3PW events from the first one from 2002 up until late 2004.


----------



## Lane

SMV shot 3 best on the indies yesterday. One being with Irish Airborne. This on top of a ACH and Sami Callihan ones that haven't been released yet.


----------



## sXeMope

Totally buying that Irish Airborne one. Who were the others? Also, their by looking at their Twitter they're filming some kind of roundtable thing with Jon Dahmer, Greg Excellent, Bret Lauderdale, and someone else...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Irish Airborne BOTI? 


Spoiler: Picture














Wonder who the other two are?


----------



## Lane

I asked but they said its a secret so hopefully 2 big people. My guess is one is Eddie Kingston. Derick Saboto (CHIKARA BDK ref) was also at the round table one.


----------



## Concrete

I believe Eddie Kingston already said he was doing another BOTI so I don't know if they'd say it is a secret after that. There are a bevy of people it could be and I'm excited to see who they are doing for it. Also want to say that the possible potential of the Signature Series is awesome. They've got Tyler Black but there are a ton more they can do.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lane said:


> SMV shot 3 best on the indies yesterday. One being with Irish Airborne. This on top of a ACH and Sami Callihan ones that haven't been released yet.


A second Callihan set to be released? :mark:


----------



## Lane

Yep, expect it to be released in 1-2 weeks. They filmed it at around the same time as ACH and that one looks to be coming out soon.


----------



## sXeMope

I agree on the Signature Series potential. I'm thinking they'll put out one for CM Punk, Matt Sydal, Bryan Danielson, and Jon Moxley just to draw some buys from the WWE marks.

SMV have a bunch of BOTIs in progress. Sami, ACH, Irish Airborne, Danny Havoc, and two unknown. I'd like to see them do one for DJ Hyde or Scotty Vortekz. Maybe even Johnny Gargano depending on what it is they can use; I know they can't use anything from DGUSA but he's had some good matches in AIW and Chikara. Also, I'll probably be alone in these hopes, but Robert Anthony and Messiah.

Have they said anything about the matches on the Sami set? Personally I'm hoping they do a final countdown type thing. Put all the SMV-owned 2013 matches he's had in it.


----------



## Lane

sXeMope said:


> I agree on the Signature Series potential. I'm thinking they'll put out one for CM Punk, Matt Sydal, Bryan Danielson, and Jon Moxley just to draw some buys from the WWE marks.
> 
> SMV have a bunch of BOTIs in progress. Sami, ACH, Irish Airborne, Danny Havoc, and two unknown. I'd like to see them do one for DJ Hyde or Scotty Vortekz. Maybe even Johnny Gargano depending on what it is they can use; I know they can't use anything from DGUSA but he's had some good matches in AIW and Chikara. Also, I'll probably be alone in these hopes, but Robert Anthony and Messiah.
> 
> Have they said anything about the matches on the Sami set? Personally I'm hoping they do a final countdown type thing. Put all the SMV-owned 2013 matches he's had in it.


Seems like they said they filmed a DJ one a little while back.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I'll have my DGUSA reviews up tomorrow. If you didn't hear already, Scott Reed got "fired" from DGUSA for supposedly pulling a CSTC on the day of the show (from PWInsider).

Now for ROH Reclamation Night 2, typically I'm" not the one for hyperbole however... DO NOT WATCH THIS SHOW! My goodness was it bad and I mean bad, if you're a masochist that's cool I don't judge but otherwise for one solid main event it ain't worth your money.

You've been warned.


----------



## Lane

What did Scott do?


----------



## Obfuscation

I probably wasn't going to watch the ROH shows outside of maybe one match. Whichever one had Steen vs Young on it; I was going to watch that match. Think that's night one. I'll 100% believe the warning. I've felt that way about most ROH shows this year.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> I agree on the Signature Series potential. I'm thinking they'll put out one for CM Punk, Matt Sydal, Bryan Danielson, and Jon Moxley just to draw some buys from the WWE marks.
> 
> SMV have a bunch of BOTIs in progress. Sami, ACH, Irish Airborne, Danny Havoc, and two unknown. I'd like to see them do one for DJ Hyde or Scotty Vortekz. Maybe even Johnny Gargano depending on what it is they can use; I know they can't use anything from DGUSA but he's had some good matches in AIW and Chikara. *Also, I'll probably be alone in these hopes, but Robert Anthony* and Messiah.
> 
> Have they said anything about the matches on the Sami set? Personally I'm hoping they do a final countdown type thing. Put all the SMV-owned 2013 matches he's had in it.


No you are not sir. Robert Anthony is AWESOME. It'd be great to hear from his days at FCW.

They're doing/have done ANOTHER Danny Havoc shoot? That's like his third one. Not that I'm against it or anything. Havoc's a funny sob IMO. 

As for the Sami BOTI, they really should do that Final Countdown thing. 
Matches it could have:

2011
vs. Cole at BOTB X
vs. DJ Hyde at Deja Vu 6 (Street Fight)
vs. Adam Cole at Night of Infamy 2011
vs. AR Fox at Cage of Death 13

2012
vs. Drake Younger at Aerial Assault
vs. AR Fox at BOTB XI 
vs. Drake Younger at Cinco De Mayo (2/3 Falls)
vs. Adam Cole at Prelude to Violence 2012
vs. Drake Younger at New Heights 2012 (60 Min. Iron Man)
vs. Adam Cole at Cage of Death 14

2013
w/LuFisto vs. Jessicka Havok & Adam Cole at 14th Anniversary
vs. Jimmy Jacobs at Wanted
vs. Adam Cole at BOTB XII
vs. DJ Hyde at Proving Grounds

And those are just CZW.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Lane said:


> What did Scott do?


From PWInsider:


> This was supposed to be a three-way but *Scott Reed canceled his booking the day of the show and has been dropped from the roster.* DGUSA wasn't happy with the late notice since if they were aware he couldn't work today, they would have changed their plans to accomodate him.





HayleySabin said:


> I probably wasn't going to watch the ROH shows outside of maybe one match. Whichever one had Steen vs Young on it; I was going to watch that match. Think that's night one. I'll 100% believe the warning. I've felt that way about most ROH shows this year.


Yeah Reclamation Night 1 is a fine show (their Milwaukee shows always seem to be decent for some reason), it's Night 2 that never should've seen the light of day.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Matt_Yoda said:


> I'll have my DGUSA reviews up tomorrow. If you didn't hear already, Scott Reed got "fired" from DGUSA for supposedly pulling a CSTC on the day of the show (from PWInsider).
> 
> Now for ROH Reclamation Night 2, typically I'm" not the one for hyperbole however... DO NOT WATCH THIS SHOW! My goodness was it bad and I mean bad, if you're a masochist that's cool I don't judge but otherwise for one solid main event it ain't worth your money.
> 
> You've been warned.


Agreed. Really bad show. Ciampa vs Young was much better than the main event, imo.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

EmbassyForever said:


> Agreed. Really bad show. Ciampa vs Young was much better than the main event, imo.


Young/Ciampa was a solid match until the finish, I can understand why you dig it but that restart soured it for me it wasn't needed. Wolves/Lethal & Elgin didn't tear the house down or anything but I thought it was a serviceable main event, they did their usual schtick entertaining enough.
________

EDIT:

****DGUSA July Weekend Reviews***

DGUSA Bushido: Code of the Warrior 2013 review (7.27.2013)
-Solid effort from DGUSA; this was more of a buildup show for Enter the Dragon but you got some good action up and down the card with a great main event and an a nice crockett style brawl with Davis/Chucky T, two of the oddest people to have good chemistry I’ll say that much.*

Uhaa Nation vs. Jigsaw-**
Konley vs. Ryze vs. Gulak vs. Cassidy vs. Reed vs. Strickland-**
Chuck Taylor vs. Jon Davis-***+
Johnny Gargano vs. Rich Swann-***
EITA vs. Trent-***
Anthony Nese vs. Akira Tozawa-***
Ricochet & The Young Bucks vs. CIMA, AR Fox & Tomahawk T.T-****+

*DGUSA Enter the Dragon 2013: Fourth Anniversary review (7.28.2013)
-This was a frustrating and disappointing show to sit through; the undercard was forgettable and a lot of stuff on the show felt unnecessary. Bushido felt like a buildup to this show and now this show feels like a buildup to something else; I was fine with wanting to establish Gargano as a heel (and his act was great during this show) but that angle took a lot of steam out of the crowd. The Fox/Trent stuff was unnecessary; I’d rather they just flew in Dorado again and had them two tear shit up like they’ve done in past EVOLVEs. The 4-Way and the Main Events are my only recommendations.*

Jon Davis vs. Drew Gulak-*
Caleb Konley vs. Shane Strickland-*
Anthony Nese vs. Uhaa Nation-**
Taylor, Jigsaw & Batiri vs. Ant, Frightmare, Omasis & Ophidian-**-***
CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa vs. EITA vs. Tomahawk T.T-***+
Johnny Gargano vs. Akira Tozawa-N/A
AR Fox vs. Trent-N/A
AR Fox vs. Trent-**
The Young Bucks vs. Ricochet & Rich Swann-***+
Johnny Gargano vs. Akira Tozawa-****


----------



## Mattyb2266

The Sunday DGUSA show was so disappointing compared to what I built my hopes up for. The double main events were awesome but the undercard was very meh compared to the Queens show, which I loved.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> No you are not sir. Robert Anthony is AWESOME. It'd be great to hear from his days at FCW.
> 
> They're doing/have done ANOTHER Danny Havoc shoot? That's like his third one. Not that I'm against it or anything. Havoc's a funny sob IMO.
> 
> As for the Sami BOTI, they really should do that Final Countdown thing.
> Matches it could have:
> 
> 2011
> vs. Cole at BOTB X
> vs. DJ Hyde at Deja Vu 6 (Street Fight)
> vs. Adam Cole at Night of Infamy 2011
> vs. AR Fox at Cage of Death 13
> 
> 2012
> vs. Drake Younger at Aerial Assault
> vs. AR Fox at BOTB XI
> vs. Drake Younger at Cinco De Mayo (2/3 Falls)
> vs. Adam Cole at Prelude to Violence 2012
> vs. Drake Younger at New Heights 2012 (60 Min. Iron Man)
> vs. Adam Cole at Cage of Death 14
> 
> 2013
> w/LuFisto vs. Jessicka Havok & Adam Cole at 14th Anniversary
> vs. Jimmy Jacobs at Wanted
> vs. Adam Cole at BOTB XII
> vs. DJ Hyde at Proving Grounds
> 
> And those are just CZW.


Glad I'm not alone. I don't see a lot of people who particularly care for Anthony.

My ideal list for the Sami BOTI would be something like this.

vs. Adam Cole - CZW Cage Of Death 14
vs. Michael Elgin vs. Shane Hollister - AAW One Twisted Christmas 2012
w/ Lufisto vs. Adam Cole & Jessicka Havok - CZW 14th Anniversary
vs. Davey Richards - AAW Durty Deeds 2013
vs. Shane Hollister - AAW Path Of Redemption 2013
vs. Facade - IWA East Coast Iron Gates Of Fate
vs. Jimmy Jacobs - CZW Wanted
vs. Brian Kendrick - CZW WrestleCon
vs. Shane Hollister - AAW Point Of No Return
vs. Adam Cole - CZW Best of the Best 12
vs. Jessicka Havok - WSU King & Queen Of The Ring (If SMV owns/can get permission to use the footage)
vs. DJ Hyde - CZW Proving Grounds
Plus, Sami's farewell at TOD

I realize that most of them won't make it onto the list, but it would certainly be cool to see. I considered making a comp of Sami's last run on the indies, but it would be next year before I could actually make it because of how far behind Gabe is on DVDs. Although I can definitely see Sami having a Signature Series set in the future.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Ugh. Was actually hyped to see DGUSA's shows from this weekend. Nese vs Uahh was **? How?! Damn you Gabe.


----------



## Obfuscation

Matt_Yoda said:


> Yeah Reclamation Night 1 is a fine show (their Milwaukee shows always seem to be decent for some reason), it's Night 2 that never should've seen the light of day.


I'll buy that. I did think Defy or Deny II was their best "DVD" show & that was in Milwaukee too, iirc. The only one I've really had any form of fun watching.



sXeMope said:


> My ideal list for the Sami BOTI would be something like this.
> 
> vs. Adam Cole - CZW Cage Of Death 14
> vs. Michael Elgin vs. Shane Hollister - AAW One Twisted Christmas 2012
> w/ Lufisto vs. Adam Cole & Jessicka Havok - CZW 14th Anniversary
> vs. Davey Richards - AAW Durty Deeds 2013
> vs. Shane Hollister - AAW Path Of Redemption 2013
> vs. Facade - IWA East Coast Iron Gates Of Fate
> vs. Jimmy Jacobs - CZW Wanted
> vs. Brian Kendrick - CZW WrestleCon
> vs. Shane Hollister - AAW Point Of No Return
> vs. Adam Cole - CZW Best of the Best 12
> vs. Jessicka Havok - WSU King & Queen Of The Ring (If SMV owns/can get permission to use the footage)
> vs. DJ Hyde - CZW Proving Grounds
> Plus, Sami's farewell at TOD
> 
> I realize that most of them won't make it onto the list, but it would certainly be cool to see. I considered making a comp of Sami's last run on the indies, but it would be next year before I could actually make it because of how far behind Gabe is on DVDs. Although I can definitely see Sami having a Signature Series set in the future.


Looks good. All I'd really love to have on it is that FABULOUS Last Man Standing match vs Hollister considering that's not an entire show I'd care to own; only the match. Sami's 2013 has been a damn good one for the time he was here. (vs Hollister II & O'Reilly never happened...:side If only the PWG matches vs Drake could have been added too.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW Starting Point
11/7/2009
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*


*Tag Team Match*
BLK OUT vs. Pinkie Sanchez & Greg Excellent - 1,75 / 5,00

*Three-Way-Dance*
Ryan Slater vs. Jon Dahmer vs. Drew Gulak - 1,25 / 5,00 

*Singles Match*
Devon Moore vs. Rich Swann - 1,00 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Michael Facade vs. Tyler Veritas - 1,00 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Chainsaw Joe Gacy vs. Brain Damage - 1,50 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Jon Moxley vs. Scotty Vortekz - 2,50 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Quick Carter Gray vs. B-Boy - 3,25 / 5,00

*CZW World Tag Team Championship: "Pure Wrestling" Tag Team Match*
The Best Around vs. The H8 Club - 2,25 / 5,00

*Non-Title Singles Match*
DJ Hyde vs. Egotistico Fantastico - 1,75 / 5,00

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship: Three-Way-Elimination*
Trent Acid vs. Drake Younger vs. Sami Callihan - 2,75 / 5,00

*Average Value = 1.90*

*Next: CZW Tangled Web II (8/8/2009)*​


----------



## Chismo

Sami Callihan vs. TJ Perkins from BOLA '12. Damn, that match is underrtaed, just rewatched it. The opening sequence was FIVE STARS. Sick. :mark:


----------



## KingCrash

EmbassyForever said:


> Ugh. Was actually hyped to see DGUSA's shows from this weekend. Nese vs Uahh was **? How?! Damn you Gabe.


Don't really think you can blame Gabe if two guys have a bad match just if booking or a finish isn't a factor like with the Trent/Fox or the Gargano stuff later on the show. Will wait to check out the DGUSA shows since the reviews have generally been mixed (Main events great, everything else meh) but I have to see Reclamation Night Two just to see how bad it is.


----------



## EmbassyForever

KingCrash said:


> Don't really think you can blame Gabe if two guys have a bad match just if booking or a finish isn't a factor like with the Trent/Fox or the Gargano stuff later on the show. Will wait to check out the DGUSA shows since the reviews have generally been mixed (Main events great, everything else meh) but I have to see Reclamation Night Two just to see how bad it is.


I was talking about the show as a whole. Some matches looked really great but from what I've heard, the crowd was terrible and the booking sucked.

And seriously, try to avoid Reclamation Night 2. Just a really bad show from in-ring standpoint, dead crowd and full of questionable booking. The opener was the worst of opener of the year for sure :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

_*looked it up*_

Kyle O'Reilly vs Tadarius Thomas.

Oh yeah. I would hate it.


----------



## sXeMope

Tommy Dreamer announced via Vine that HOH 3 will take place on November 9. Excited to see what he books. Also this reminds me that I still haven't watched HOH1


----------



## Obfuscation

Less ex-ECW train-wrecks and more Chris Masters, I hope.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

PWG IS YOUR BODY READY REVIEW IN PROGRESS

UNBREAKABLE F'N MACINES VS. ROCKNESS MONSTERS *3/4

Kyle O'Rilley vs Davey Richards **1/2

Dojo Bro's vs. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano ***1/4 

Kevin Steen vs. Drake Younger ***

The Young Bucks vs. AR Fox & Samurai Del Sol :in progress:

fell asleep right at the beginning of the match. I should be able to finish it tonight but this is one of the worst PWG shows so far I've seen since their really early stuff. Timing and size miss matches are what really hut this event so far. Mostly Machines vs Rockness and Steen vs Younger (not nearly as bad ass Machines vs. Rockness) formed the size miss matches.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Matt_Yoda said:


> From PWInsider:
> 
> 
> 
> This was supposed to be a three-way but Scott Reed canceled his booking the day of the show and has been dropped from the roster. DGUSA wasn't happy with the late notice since if they were aware he couldn't work today, they would have changed their plans to accomodate him.
Click to expand...

I don't know what the plans for him were, but there were wrestlers in the building if they needed a sub for his match.

Green Ant, Orange Cassidy, and Icarus were all there. At least. Maybe more.


----------



## geraldinhio

Downloading Is Your Body Ready as I type. Not looking forward to it as much as usual, but I'll give it a watch. Got a feeling I won't make it through the main though.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

geraldinhio said:


> Downloading Is Your Body Ready as I type. Not looking forward to it as much as usual, but I'll give it a watch. Got a feeling I won't make it through the main though.


yeah definitely not PWG's finest hour. You could tell this was all about Sami's send off and was just a total filler event. The first match to me was by far the worst I've seen in a while. I felt bad for Elgin and Cage trying to sell Yuma and Goodtime. It would be been so much better if it was just 10 minutes of them just killing rockness with power moves. But so far up till the co main event it just seemed sloppy and timing was off. Sell of the night so far goes to Chuck Taylor. Taylor & Gargano vs Dojo Bro's so far is MOTN.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWG Is Your Body Ready Review:*

UNBREAKABLE F'N MACINES VS. ROCKNESS MONSTERS - ***1/4* (Really hated that RNM were in control here, they were sloppy as usual and made Elgin & Cage look bad)

Kyle O'Rilley vs Davey Richards ***1/2*

Dojo Bro's vs. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano -* ***1/2*

Kevin Steen vs. Drake Younger - ****1/2* (Woah! That was a nice surprise, there was a decent underdog/big man dynamic and everything worked really good in the match till the stupid finish) 

The Young Bucks vs. AR Fox & Samurai Del Sol - ****3/4* (Was awesome freaking match but the last 5 minutes were overkill and the match should've ended right after the crazy superkicks sequence)




Pappa Bacon said:


> yeah definitely not PWG's finest hour. You could tell this was all about Sami's send off and was just a total filler event. The first match to me was by far the worst I've seen in a while. I felt bad for Elgin and Cage trying to sell Yuma and Goodtime. *It would be been so much better if it was just 10 minutes of them just killing rockness with power moves*. But so far up till the co main event it just seemed sloppy and timing was off. Sell of the night so far goes to Chuck Taylor. Taylor & Gargano vs Dojo Bro's so far is MOTN.


This.


----------



## seabs

*Well at least I won't feel bad about skipping the majority of this show now.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Steen vs Younger & Cole vs Callihan seems to be the only matches I want to watch. 



WAIT Dojo Bros vs FIST. Hello. Zoomed past that. K, I'm pumped for that.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Mattyb2266 said:


> The Sunday DGUSA show was so disappointing compared to what I built my hopes up for. The double main events were awesome but the undercard was very meh compared to the Queens show, which I loved.


Agreed, the Queens undercard was much better and the irony was they were building towards the second show yet the first was arguably overall better than the latter. Enter the Dragon this year is similar to Untouchable last year that they had a forgettable undercard with strong double main events.



EmbassyForever said:


> Ugh. Was actually hyped to see DGUSA's shows from this weekend. Nese vs Uahh was **? How?! Damn you Gabe.


Yeah it was unfortunate since I know they're capable of much better, the match stayed in first gear and never seemed to pick up, in the end rather forgettable.



THECHAMPION said:


> I don't know what the plans for him were, but there were wrestlers in the building if they needed a sub for his match.
> 
> Green Ant, Orange Cassidy, and Icarus were all there. At least. Maybe more.


It was probably less about needing a substitute and more about the act itself.


----------



## sXeMope

Through hard work & dedication...through blood, sweat, and tears, CM Punk fought his way to the top of the ladder in Ring of Honor. His skill inside the squared circle, his verbal gifts, and his innate charisma made him a figure that demanded attention from each and every person that watched his journey from unknown Midwestern talent to worldwide superstar.

This 2-Disc DVD set picks up where "The Second City Saint" left off and chronicles the road to "The Summer of Punk" with 17 complete matches pitting Punk against The Briscoes, Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, and spotlights his violent rivalry with Jimmy Rave including their brutal Dog Collar & Steel Cage matches! In addition, this set also includes the events of "Unscripted II" where CM Punk made a one night only return to ROH action! 

CM Punk is undoubtedly one of the men who helped build Ring of Honor into what it is now, and because of those sacrifices and an impact on ROH that is still felt to this day he truly earned the right to be called ICON...

Disc 1
1. CM Punk & Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat: The Final Confrontation...ROH Reborn Completion 7/17/04
2. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH Tag Team Title Match -2/3 Falls)...Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 1 7/23/04
3. CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer (Chicago Street Fight)...Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 2 7/24/04
4. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero (ROH Tag Team Title Match)...Testing The Limit 8/7/04
5. CM Punk vs. Austin Aries...Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04
6. CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (No DQ Match)...Weekend of Thunder Night 2 11/6/04
7. CM Punk vs. Spanky...Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1 2/19/05
8. CM Punk vs. Alex Shelley...Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2 2/25/05
9. CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave...Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 2/26/05

Disc 2
10. CM Punk, Colt Cabana, & Steve Corino vs. Jimmy Rave, Oman Tortuga, & The Weapon of Mass Destruction #3...Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05
11. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie (No DQ Match)...Best of the American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05
12. CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave...Stalemate 4/16/05
13. CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave (Dog Collar Match)...Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05
14. CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Tag Team Title Match)...Final Showdown 5/13/05
15. CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave (Steel Cage Match)...Nowhere To Run 5/14/05
16. CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong...The Future Is Now 6/12/05
17. CM Punk returns for one night only...Unscripted II 2/11/06
18. CM Punk & Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce...Unscripted II 2/11/06


http://www.rohwrestling.com/product/cm-punk-icon-2-disc-set


----------



## Obfuscation

Worth it to own the Chicago Street Fight vs The Prophecy. I like how they decided to add all of the program vs Jimmy Rave on the set. Even the non-match vs Rave from Stalemate.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

*PWG IS YOUR BODY READY*

The Young Bucks vs. Samurai Del Sol & AR Fox ***3/4

solid match from these two teams but nothing we haven't seen before. All 4 f these guys should be on TV every week. Has Del Sol been signed by WWE or what is going in with him?


----------



## Bubz

So this might be the first PWG show for ages that I completely skip. Non of the matches bar maybe the Bucks match interest me at all and I can tell I'll dislike most of them. Fucking LOL @ Elgin and Cage working like normal sized guys again. They don't fucking get it do they.


----------



## Obfuscation

I guess not. But Cage worked like a beast while teaming with Anthony Nese vs Young Bucks in EVOLVE. That's probably why I dug that one. Elgin working like crap is what I generally expect from the guy. Barring the night Silas Young carried him this year. Still like Cage overall.

Getting the PWG show now. Chances are I'll have this finished tomorrow meanwhile BITW still sits at only 50% viewed. Ha.


----------



## Rah

*PWG Presents: Is Your Body Ready*

*Unbreakable F'n Machines Vs RockNES Monsters*
DUD


Spoiler: thoughts



I've been saying it for a couple years now, RockNES are terrible. Yet somehow they've become worse than they were. Possibly the worst strikes in wrestling today and they can't even take bumps, either. I swear Yuma's only offence are Ace Crushers. Elgin/Cage weren't any better, either. Vomit inducing.​




*Kyle O'Reilly Vs Davey Richards*
★ 3/4


Spoiler: thoughts



They were actually going decently until about 10 minutes in. It was without structure or direction yet everything was kept minimal and treated properly. I don't wish to say "it was only a matter of time" but that's probably a truthful statement here. The left arm work on Davey was negated purely in how the triangle choke to arm-bar by O'Reilly was worked. Here's a ligament that is almost limp yet it's not even milked in this segment. Finishing stretch was utterly brainless, and possibly worse than you could imagine. Two for two in the terrible department, so far.

Of course Davey plugs O'Reilly as a future world champion and O'Reilly, embodying the qualities of a champion, celebrates as if he wasn't in a match.​




*Dojo Bros Vs Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor*
★★ 1/2


Spoiler: thoughts



The nearfalls trade-off between Gargano/Strong were utterly moronic and should blacklist either man from that "best Indy worker" thread. You also have to love how a simple pinbreak is sold as death. Doesn't matter, though, we got in abundance what every "good" indy match has to over do: THIGHSLAPZ~!​




*Kevin Steen Vs Drake Younger*
★★★


Spoiler: thoughts



This wasn't as violent as I had hoped, but I assume they took a very lenient approach to the rules as it was. The finish was what it was, though.​




*The Young Bucks Vs AR Fox & Samuray Del Sol*
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Spoiler: thoughts



:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark:​




Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship
60-Minute Ironman Match
*Sami Callihan Vs Adam Cole(c)*
★★★★


Spoiler: thoughts



I thought the final few minutes were truly perfunctory but, for the most part, this was as good as it ever would have been. To hold my attention and not bore me for an entire hour is quite a feat, especially when the earlier, much shorter, matches couldn't. Beautifully worked selling of the injured knee by Sami, especially in collapsing into a heap off the springboard. They teased a Stone Cold/Rocky match about 2/3's in. How geeky are they? Hell, how geeky am I for marking so wildly at that? Splendid character work, especially in Sami's send-off with Cole being the cowardly dick and trying to steal Callihan's spotlight.

G'bye, Sami, thanks for the memories.​




This was certainly PWG's weakest card since I started watching. Still, the latter half is a decent enough reason to watch the event. Perhaps the Bucks' tag wasn't a technical masterpiece, hell I wonder if that was the case for some of the SSB matches last year, yet I'll have a hard time believing someone who states that it bored them. Innovative and fast-paced. A typical YB match, through and through. Credit to both involved in the main, as well, as that most definitely surprised me in how they kept it flowing. The first three were never going to hit, the last three were and they did. Outside of Steen/Younger, they hit well, too.

It's funny how PWG's worst is still somewhat good.​


----------



## Chismo

*PWG Is Your Body Ready?*

_*(6/15/2013)*_


1.	The Unbreakable Fucking Machines (Michael Elgin & Brian Cage) vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)

***1/4


2.	Davey Richards vs. Kyle O’Reilly

**3/4


3.	The Dojo Bros (Roderick Strong & Eddie Edwards) vs. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano

***1/2


4.	Kevin Steen vs. Drake Younger

***1/2


5.	The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. AR Fox & Samuray Del Sol

*****1/4*


6.	60 MIN IRONMAN for the *PWG World Championship*: Adam Cole © vs. Sami Callihan

***1/2


Very good show, enjoyed it. Davey/Kyle was the worst match of the night, but it wasn’t terrible, the opener was very entertaining (Yuma was actually good, OMG), Steen/Drake and Dojo/FIST were really good matches, the Bucks tag was MENTAL, and the main event will be either loathed or loved. I was okay with it, they went 60 minutes but kept me entertained throughout the whole match, although they kind of lost me near the end. ​


----------



## Bubz

Oh my god. Fuck a 60 minute Callihan match. I had no idea that match was an Ironman Match, let alone an hour long one.


----------



## seabs

> and the main event will be either loathed or loved. I was okay with it,


*:hayden3 so not loved or loathed then.*


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG Is Your Body Ready*​
RockNES Monsters vs Unbreakable Fucking Machines - ***1/4
~ Fun opener. RockNES Monsters looked a lot better here than they have in recent shows. Elgin's backfist to Goodtime was rough, surprised it didn't knock him silly! 

Kyle O'Reilly vs Davey Richards - ***1/4
~ I was expecting a ton of no-selling and overkill, and actually it was not that bad at all. Didn't like O'Reilly getting that burst of energy towards the end after taking a tombstone AND a top rope double stomp to the face but hey. We saw some pretty neat counters, and Davey's kick to the face as Kyle went for a legsweep had me sure it was over then.

Dojo Bros vs F.I.S.T. - ***1/2
~ Moments of greatness and very enjoyable, but I felt it was missing something. Couldn't shake the feeling that they were ever so slightly going through the motions. Still a good match but I'm sure they're capable of more.

Kevin Steen vs Drake Younger - ***1/4
~ Early on, Steen seemed to be playing to the crowd a bit too much which hurt the early going. Didn't think much of it until the absolutely insane Death Valley Driver spot off the apron into the crowd. Interesting to see Drake getting the popularity vote over Steen; Reseda love that guy. Cole interference nicely sets up the Triple Threat at TEN.

The Young Bucks vs Samuray Del Sol & AR Fox - ***3/4
~ Great sendoff for Del Sol; he looked absolutely fantastic here and was on top form throughout. The same can't be said for AR Fox, and it's down to him that I didn't go higher in the rating. He always looks a tiny bit unsure of what he's doing which ruins the spectacle for me. There were a few rookie moments from him too, like going for a pin on Nick Jackson and hooking the far leg, then swapping which leg he hooks mid-pin, totally telegraphing Nick putting his foot on the ropes. Basic shit someone in his position shouldn't be doing. ANYWAY, Young Bucks were their usual brilliant selves; Great Sasuke special fake-out into a back rake was glorious, I love that they're still finding ways to punk out the crowd. Really great tag title match, unfortunately marred by Fox.

60-minute Ironman Match:
Adam Cole vs Sami Callihan - ****

[spoiler='Stream of consciousness' thoughts during the match]
-Glorious first fall, Adam Cole you prick.
-Cole's face after the third fall, so good. 
-JESUS! Powerbomb into the ringpost from Sami!
-Dickslam. Haha. Although I'm sure that should have been a DQ :s
-Sami fucked up a springboard - but could have been selling the knee really well. Not sure. Cole takes control, so either they recovered very well or it was a well planned spot.
-Clever stalling with Cole continually throwing Sami outside, hoping for a countout. Makes Cole look like a prick, and it wastes time.
-I don't get why Sami is insisting on getting the crowd to chant '60 Minutes'. We get it. It's an Ironman match.
-First half hour has flown by.
-Sami's first two falls were frickin' awesome too.
-Back to back roll-ups, that was sweet. This is fun.
-Haha Cole uses the Rock Bottom. Steen on commentary: "That's my friend's move!"
-SUCK MY DICK PEOPLE'S ELBOW!
-OMG a stunner, this is amazing!
-Things have slowed down a bit now in the 40th minute.
-Lol at Sami's People's Stomp.
-Sami hits the Destroyer, I like them desperately trying anything and everything to get a fall.
-Chop battle. It's 5-5, who will go down first?
-Jumping Piledriver out of nowhere! This is picking up.
-A lot of piledrivers going on here, followed by kickouts. Hmmm.
-Sneaky little pin from Cole there!
-Loved Cole running off round ringside to try and outrun the clock.
-Stretch muffler with kicks to the head! Can he hold on?![/spoiler]

Haha post-match Cole is a total dick to Sami, catching him off-guard with a lowblow. 
They kept me hooked for 60 minutes, I thought it was a great contest. Dipped around the 40 minute mark but picked up towards the end. First half hour is great too. MOTN.

I agree that this is probably one of the more weaker PWG cards in recent years, but with nothing below ***1/4 it's still pretty good. I was fine with the opener unlike some, and I really think those who normally hate Davey/O Reilly matches should give this one a go, as it was worked like a 'normal' match and they didn't go too overboard with anything. If you're just cherry-picking though, check out the tag title match and the main event.


----------



## DOPA

I'm getting this show as we speak.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I'm" often surprised at the Davey Richards/Kyle O'Reilly match ratings; From the reading the PWG reviews it seems they don't have as good matches in PWG as they do in ROH which is disappointing.


----------



## DOPA

their matches in ROH are shit for the most part.


----------



## Obfuscation

Davey Richards vs Kyle O'Reilly is never good. I could go further with the statement. Much further.

Rah's thoughts seem about right. Except for the Bucks tag. Last time he was that jazzed up for a tag team match in PWG, we had very differing views. I like to assume with the constant. :hmm:


----------



## Rah

Matt_Yoda said:


> I'm" often surprised at the Davey Richards/Kyle O'Reilly match ratings; From the reading the PWG reviews it seems they don't have as good matches in PWG as they do in ROH which is disappointing.


Nah, their match in RoH was absolutely terrible. This was servicably borderline at times.



HayleySabin said:


> Rah's thoughts seem about right. Except for the Bucks tag. Last time he was that jazzed up for a tag team match in PWG, we had very differing views. I like to assume with the constant. :hmm:


It has everything you and Seabs loathe. AR Fox breaking his neck and Chuckie T saying "that guy is going to kill himself by year end". I refuse to give it a star rating, because that wouldn't sell it. It wasn't _very good_, sure, but I'll be fucked if it wasn't entertaining. They bust their ass at a million miles per hour without stopping. It's *cue Chismo*











Edit: is he holding a carton of milk? :|


----------



## Obfuscation

Here's hoping I can look past the plonker and into Bucks + Del Sol doing their ultra nutty thing. Wish me luck with that one.

Nah, Rah. It was a jug of water he FURIOUSLY POURS OVER HIS HEAD. I've watched that promo way too much.


----------



## Chismo

> Edit: is he holding a carton of milk?


Who are we to question Zandig?


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I'll have to personally disagree, Richards/O'Reilly in January was damn good, one of my MOTYCs.


----------



## flag sabbath

And bringing up the rear....

*PWG Is Your Body Ready?*

*1. RockNES Monsters vs. Unbreakable Fucking Machines:* _Really enjoyed The Johnsters' non-stop desperation tactics, although Yuma is a shameless spot monkey. They kept it relatively short & the finishing sequence was powerful._ ***3/4*

*2. Davey Richards vs. Kyle O'Reilly:* _No great surprises here. A promising little match eventually overstayed its welcome, but rallied slightly for a strong finish. Davey's schtick about O'Reilly being future World champ material is the most ridiculous promo I've heard all year. Good luck to the promoter who falls for that one - the guy has 'mid-card' tattooed on his ribs in Latin._ ***3/4*

*3. Dojo Bros. vs. Taylor & Gargano:* _Standard all-action PWG tag match. It was on the verge of getting silly when they took it home. _ ****1/2*

*4. Kevin Steen vs. Drake Younger:* _A relatively restrained performance from Drake & indie wizard Steen on autopilot._ ****1/4*

*5. Young Bucks vs. Fox & Del Sol:* _It's The Bucks in Reseda, so of course it's entertaining. It's Samuray Del Sol, so of course it's jaw-dropping. But it's five minutes too long & AR Fox is a clunky flipbot, so it's only...._ ****3/4*

*6. Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan:* _Pleasantly surprised by this one. Sure it was uneven, but they filled an hour and it was never boring & often engaging. Severely doubt Williams & Ligero will come close on Friday._ ****1/4*


----------



## KingCrash

*AIW - Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta*


Jollyville Fuck-Its (T-Money & Russ Meyers) vs. The Submission Squad (Pierre Abernathy & Evan Gelistico) - *

Louis Lyndon vs. ACH vs. Gary Jay vs. Davey Vega - **1/4

*AIW Tag Team Titles*
Hope & Change (Gregory Iron & Veda Scott) vs. The Batiri (Obariyon & Kodama) - *

Jody DiMilo vs. Addy Starr - DUD

Josh Prohibition, Matt Cross & Colin Delaney vs. #NIXON (Rickey Shane Page, Eric Ryan & Bobby Beverly) - ***1/2

BJ Whitmer vs. Michael Elgin - **1/4

Josh Alexander vs. Ethan Page - ***1/2

Chris Dickinson vs. Masada - **


A pretty sub-standard show from AIW with the Submission Squad & Hope & Change continuing to drag everything down around them (seriously, with the way The Batiri killed Veda they should have won the titles) until the six-man brawl building up Delaney’s title shot put life into the show and Alexander & Page having another very good match. Main event was flat partly due to burnout due to every match being under street fight rules.
​


----------



## THECHAMPION

Oh god. I'm getting a new cable service installed tomorrow so no cable or internet all day. I was saving "Is Your Body Ready?" to tide me over but these reactions are scaring me a bit.

I really hope Davey backing out of BOLA is the last straw for him there. I got pretty excited when I heard.

PWG should definitely use the money it's theoretically saving from not flying in Callihan anymore plus cutting ties with Davey and Kyle (my suggestion not something I know or even think they're actually doing) to bring the SSB back into the fold.


----------



## sharkboy22

For me, a Sami Callihan BOTI has to include his match with Moxley at Swinging For the Fences. I just love the simplicity of the match. Both men styles meshed well.

Also, would it be possible for them to include his matches with Finlay? I'm not as high on their Evolve 11 and Germany match but they really went all out at Evolve 9.

Also, I'm shocked to see that Younger/Steen wasn't as good as the preview made it to be. I mean, sure it looked like a complete high spot fest but it looked like an entertaining one. I'm all for drake Younger getting killed so maybe I would enjoy it more. No, I do want to actually see Younger get killed. I just like the risks he takes for my entertainment.

EDIT: Oh wait nvm. I thought the guy gave it **1/4 fpalm


----------



## KingCrash

That would be up to Gabe and co. to see if they could put EVOVLE matches on a SmartMark comp. but chances are they wouldn't so the Germany match would be the only one you get.

And I wouldn't look too much into Davey not being in BOLA because he's dropped out of PWG events before and come back. And O'Reilly's already been announced for BOLA so he's going to be a PWG regular. Still no reason not to bring back SSB to bolster the shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

Page vs Alexander from that AIW show was probably my favorite spotfest of the year. Not a single bit of storytelling in sight and nothing but random spot after random spot, but those guys took the punishment. I've seen worse. Not like I expected anything good to begin with. Had a feeling they'd just try and kill each other; which they did.

The six man on that show ruled. RSP was bleeding buckets.


----------



## KingCrash

The shot of RSP pulling thumbtacks out of his face, bleeding while yelling "Oh my God, why?!" is something else.


----------



## Obfuscation

Insanity. The man went to hell in back in that one.


----------



## OrganicPoop

Where can I watch 'From the Streets' The Jon Moxley Story?


----------



## duttanized

God DGUSA's Sunday show was hilariously bad.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So Danny Havoc's third BOTI came out today. Below's a "teaser" for it:








> Danny Havoc DVD "Surprisingly Durable: The Danny Havoc Story" - Volume 3
> 
> 
> 1. Interview - 270 Minutes
> 2. Lighttube Bundles Death Match: Danny Havoc vs. tHURTeen - CZW 10/16/10
> 3. Danny Havoc vs.Jon Moxley - CZW 11/6/10
> 4. Ragnarok'N'Roll Glass Crush Death Match: Danny Havoc vs. Jun Kasai - CZW - 4/9/11
> 5. Gusset Plates: Danny Havoc vs. MASADA - CZW 7/9/11
> 6. Naptown Street Fight: Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger - IPW 8/20/11
> 7. Bed Of Nails & Thumbacks: Danny Havoc vs. Matt Tremont - CZW 12/3/11
> 8. No Rope Barbed Wire: Danny Havoc vs. Drew Gulak - CZW 5/12/12
> - See more at: http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/danny-havoc-dvd-surprisingly-durable-the-danny-havoc-story-volume-3.html#sthash.7npmTm2G.dpuf


Match listing looks pretty good to me. The Gusset Plates match with Masada, Street Fight with Drake, Deathmatch with Kasai, a match with JON F'N MOXLEY....


----------



## EmbassyForever

PWG Is Your Body Ready: Adam Cole vs Sami Calliahn - ****3/4*
The booking was great and they did a good job but it's still, for me, hard to sit through a 60 minutes match.


----------



## Chismo

The rating indicates something else, though.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Why? I said it was very good and the booking was great. But the fact the match went for 60 minutes kept it from being a ****+ match to me.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> So Danny Havoc's third BOTI came out today. Below's a "teaser" for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Havoc DVD "Surprisingly Durable: The Danny Havoc Story" - Volume 3
> 
> 
> 1. Interview - 270 Minutes
> 2. Lighttube Bundles Death Match: Danny Havoc vs. tHURTeen - CZW 10/16/10
> 3. Danny Havoc vs.Jon Moxley - CZW 11/6/10
> 4. Ragnarok'N'Roll Glass Crush Death Match: Danny Havoc vs. Jun Kasai - CZW - 4/9/11
> 5. Gusset Plates: Danny Havoc vs. MASADA - CZW 7/9/11
> 6. Naptown Street Fight: Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger - IPW 8/20/11
> 7. Bed Of Nails & Thumbacks: Danny Havoc vs. Matt Tremont - CZW 12/3/11
> 8. No Rope Barbed Wire: Danny Havoc vs. Drew Gulak - CZW 5/12/12
> - See more at: http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/danny...avoc-story-volume-3.html#sthash.7npmTm2G.dpuf
> 
> 
> 
> Match listing looks pretty good to me. The Gusset Plates match with Masada, Street Fight with Drake, Deathmatch with Kasai, a match with JON F'N MOXLEY....
Click to expand...



I thought the match selection was kind of off. Not bad matches per se, but outdated to an extent. It's a 2013 comp and the most recent match in it happened over a year ago.


----------



## THECHAMPION

duttanized said:


> God DGUSA's Sunday show was hilariously bad.


Really? I thought it was overbooked and the wrestling was mediocre but hilariously bad is way too far for me. 

Granted I'm usually pretty forgiving on wrestling I see live but I wouldn't consider it that bad at all.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Just ordered Chikara: Never Compromise Blu-Ray, AIW Absolution 8 and PWG Is Your Body Ready!


----------



## Bruce L

Added some classic ROH shows to my ebay listings, plus the stuff that didn't sell this week:


*Death Before Dishonor I* (7/19/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251313584294?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Death Before Dishonor II, Part One* (7/23/2004)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251313588637?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem I* (5/7/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251313593189?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


_*Joe vs. Kobashi*_ (10/1/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251314010739?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*This Means War* (10/29/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251313598224?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006* (1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251313599931?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fourth Anniversary Show* (2/25/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251314014489?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Best in the World 2006* (3/25/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251313601611?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Dragon Gate Challenge* (3/30/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251314018343?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2* (12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251313603584?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC* (2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251313607462?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Supercard of Honor II* (3/31/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251314021937?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned I* (5/12/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251313610029?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Death Before Dishonor V, Night Two* (8/11/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251313611480?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Man Up!* (3/31/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251314027069?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Final Battle 2007* (12/30/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251313613361?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


_*Tag Wars 2008*_ (4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251314029310?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Northern Navigation* (7/25/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251314031608?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Tokyo Summit* (9/14/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251314034179?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Driven 2008* (9/19/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251314037220?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Rising Above 2008* (11/22/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251314040317?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem III* (6/13/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251313616588?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## sharkboy22

So, I'm starting Is Your Body ready and Jesus Christ what the fuck is Brian Cage on? The rate at which this guy is putting on muscle is just unnatural.


----------



## obby

i'll be watching Del Sol and Fox vs Young Bucks, but everything else seems passable


----------



## Corey

sharkboy22 said:


> So, I'm starting Is Your Body ready and Jesus Christ what the fuck is Brian Cage on? The rate at which this guy is putting on muscle is just unnatural.


Hahaha. Dude gains like 6 months of muscle every show. So not natty.


----------



## sXeMope

I thought Cage was natural for the longest time, but from the pictures I've seen recently (Haven't seen any '13 PWG yet) there's no way he's all natural. Maybe that's the reason WWE hasn't come calling. 

Anyone have the HWA "Young, Angry, Poor, Dangerous" Jon Moxley comp? part of me wants to get it but I've never seen any HWA footage and I'm just wondering about the production value of it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Anyone have the HWA "Young, Angry, Poor, Dangerous" Jon Moxley comp? part of me wants to get it but I've never seen any HWA footage and I'm just wondering about the production value of it.


The production values aren't too bad for what I've seen (Moxley vs Jake Crist Cage match from Mox's BOTI) and yeah as a huge Mox mark I'd like to see that comp. too


----------



## sXeMope

I have the Mox BOTI, but I've never watched the matches. I also have the HWA Irish Airborne comp but I've yet to watch that either. The Mox comp has been in my SMV cart for a long time, but it's always been something I decided to wait on when it came time to purchase the order.

Looks like Robert Anthony is getting a BOTI as well. smvrobles posted a screenshot on Twitter. SMV's gonna get a lot of my money over the next few months...


----------



## RKing85

Dragon Gate USA has a new dvd out? (and by new I mean one of an event that is a year old)

What's the special occasion?????


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I was just going to say the same thing about Brian Cage, he's getting his shit in alright.

*Michael Elgin vs. Brian Cage (9.2.2012)-***-*****
-This was a really good match, both guys worked with what bought them to the game and that was pure power and high impact moves looking to finish quick. Traditional big men back and forth to start, some showcase of power, a nice finishing stretch and they bumped well for each other; the Triple Powerbomb finish made me :mark: This was a very refreshing and entertaining match that you don’t see a lot of in the larger American Indie promotions; even crazier this took place in PWG the last place you’d expect it. Good stuff.

Now I'm" thinking about tracking down Elgin/Davey from the night before; despite my reservations with modern PWG they are great in small portions these days.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Reclamation: Night Two*


Tadarius Thomas vs. Kyle O’Reilly - **

*Four Corner Survival*
Leah von Dutch vs. Athena vs. MsChif vs. Jenny Rose - *

Tomasso Ciampa vs. Silas Young - ***1/4

BJ Whitmer vs. Adam Cole - **3/4

Mike Bennett vs. Rhino - **

Bobby Fish vs. ACH - **

Kevin Steen vs. Matt Taven - *1/4

Kevin Steen vs. Truth Martini - DUD

Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) - **1/2

Worst of two worlds because while the show is bad and completely skippable it’s not the utter train wreck that would at least make it so bad it’s funny and worth a watch. Even the good Ciampa/Young match was hurt a bit by the finish in that.​


----------



## Obfuscation

After the string of bad matches he's had this year, I think I'm placing Bobby Fish in the same pile as Jay Lethal. He needs to step it up. I _used_ to like the guy. Not so sure anymore with all these mediocre matches coming down the pike. And then that Edwards match being really, really bad. Oof.


----------



## sharkboy22

*PWG: IS YOUR BODY READY?*

1. RockNES Monsters vs Unbreakable F'n Machines 
DUD 

2. Kyle O Reilly vs Davey Richards 
★

3. Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor vs Dojo Bros 
★

4. Kevin Steen vs Drake Younger 
★★¾

5. The Young Bucks vs Samuray Del Sol and AR Fox 
★★★¾

6. Adam Cole vs Sami Callihan 
★★★¾​
Not the best of shows. But 3 out of the 6 matches really entertained me. They were, of course, Younger/Steen, Bucks/Fox & Del Sol and Callihan Cole.

-The opener was a complete DUD for me. Elgin and Cage sold for the Monsters while Yuma and Goodtime no sold the Machines. Can anyone else see what's wrong with this match? I mean, Cage hit Yuma 3 freaking elbows and Yuma was still able to take the beast down with a leg trip. I've come to the conclusion that Elgin and Cage just really have no freaking idea how HUGE they are, especially Cage. The guy sells for any and everyone. And 125 pound Johnny Yuma of all people as well. 

-Richards/O Reilly wasn't that bad given the names involved. Wasn't good, but I think fans of both men would enjoy it. I found they worked the crowd nice at the start and but, it was only a matter of time till it went into serious mode. Kyle O Reilly is the most generic looking, no redeeming qualities, lack of star power piece of shit ever. O Reilly makes Nate Webb look like a star. Seriously, why is this kid so bland? And to make matters worse he adopted the bland, generic, I throws kickz and slapz my thigh indie character. Fuck o Reilly and fuck Davey for saying that his generic ass is ever going to amount to anything in this business.

-I can't remember the other tag match much but I remember not liking it. 

-Steen/Younger was not as wild as I was expecting to be. Preview kinda hyped it up to be more than it really was. Steen messing around with the fans took away from it a bit and he dragged it on tbh. The match is really nothing but Drake taking sick bumps. But boy was it fun to watch. 

-Bucks vs Del Sol and Fox? :mark: Honestly, I can't stand AR Fox. He's nothing but a stupid spot monkey. But in tag matches they hide all his flaws. They let him shine and as a result, he only comes close to death about two or three times. They lost me a bit at the end with all the anti-climatic kick outs but it was a damn fun match to watch. If PWG plans on keeping Fox around, I hope it's in tag matches. With Del Sol heading to WWE, I'm not sure what they'll do with him.

-Now, I'm not a fan of any Adam Cole vs Sami Callihan match. For whatever reason, I just don't enjoy these guys matches. If it's not Cole hitting the destroyer a thousand times, it's Sami hitting the bicycle kick a thousand times. But if you were to ask me to name their best match, I'd probably say this one. This was really entertaining and they managed to keep my attention for 60 minutes. Heck, I was shocked to find out when 30 minutes went by. They kinda lost me towards the end, but hey, by that time they were wrestling for 45 minutes. I won't spoil anything but be prepared to laugh your ass off at certain points. These two men did a hell of a job entertaining the fans. So, props to them. Also, Sami had a sweet send off. 

Overall, I'd have to give this show about a *5.5/10*. It's really two great matches with Steen/Younger being just alright. Would I say buy did this DVD? Maybe. It is Sami's last PWG match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Save it to be anything memorable, but boy oh boy do I love Adam Cole & Roderick Strong. Those guys can still make watching their work in ROH fun. Rarely miss for me. Bless them for being so great.

Cole vs Coleman & Strong vs Marshall get chalked up as fun, entertaining matches from Live & Let Die. Already made up for Jay vs Edwards being a disappointment. Now hopefully the ROH vs SCUM matches can be solid and this show will work.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

HayleySabin said:


> After the string of bad matches he's had this year, I think I'm placing Bobby Fish in the same pile as Jay Lethal. He needs to step it up. I _used_ to like the guy. Not so sure anymore with all these mediocre matches coming down the pike. And then that Edwards match being really, really bad. Oof.


Yeah Yeah Yeah agreed, personally for me outside of his tags Fish has been quite disappointing since joining ROH. I don't know what it is, I don't find a majority of his singles matches in ROH outright bad per se but rather uninspired. Personality wise he's been surprisingly great in his heel role but seemingly at the expense of match quality.


----------



## Rah

Spoiler: PWG main event



I'm actually glad I watched the PWG preview before the event. In some strange fashion it helped me believe a different ending to the Ironman. When Cole said he was the champion in the preview video I thought it was the end of the match (as it came at the end of the preview). When it happend halfway through I thought PWG would be swerving us. Safe to say, and as unlikely as it was, I was well and truly vested in Callihan winning.


----------



## Obfuscation

Matt_Yoda said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeah agreed, personally for me outside of his tags Fish has been quite disappointing since joining ROH. I don't know what it is, I don't find a majority of his singles matches in ROH outright bad per se but rather uninspired. Personality wise he's been surprisingly great in his heel role but seemingly at the expense of match quality.


Totally. I like his character work. To the point where I've been saying I'd rather have him on commentary than wrestling these days. Although his ring work has left me soured. Disappointing to say the least as I was looking forward to seeing him on the roster full time.

As long as ROH continues to book Silas Young more and more, I'll cope. Playing some catch up with ROH on Sinclair and the match he had with Adam Page was really awesome for their sub-5 minute affair. Made proper use of the time given.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I so need to watch that Cole-Callihan Ironman soon. Just need to find some time..

Anybody know what happened/what's wrong with XWT (and it's sistersites) right now? Any word on when they're back up?


----------



## THECHAMPION

XWT goes down all the damn time.

Give it a day and it'll probably be back up.


----------



## THECHAMPION

It's not even down for me.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's still down for me too. Oh these days are woeful.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

THECHAMPION said:


> XWT goes down all the damn time.
> 
> Give it a day and it'll probably be back up.


I've used XWT for almost a year and this is the first time it has done this to me.
But yeah, It'll probably be up tomorrow... it better be! :cussin:


----------



## KingCrash

Sucks but PWT is still up and it has Day 4 of the G1 so when XWT comes up tomorrow you won't miss anything.


----------



## Obfuscation

FINALLY got around to watching Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2013 Stage One and to no surprise it was a total blast of a show. Not sure why I held off. Possibly wanted to hold onto having new Chikara shows to watch or something. Batiri vs Bravados was as good as I expected it to be. Dream match fulfilled. :mark:


----------



## THECHAMPION

HayleySabin said:


> Not sure why I held off. Possibly wanted to hold onto having new Chikara shows to watch or something.


I've been doing the same thing.

It's sad.


----------



## Obfuscation

We have to fill the void of no new Chikara shows atm in some capacity. Night Two upcoming. That's the end. I don't want it to be. Even if it comes back...still too hard to handle.


----------



## sharkboy22

PWT is still around? 

I need to get on that NJPW. I see that it's on YT so I'm gonna watch it there rather than kill my ratio on XWT.


----------



## sXeMope

XWT seems to be on and off for the last few days. The current Shawn Michaels pack I'm downloading is still downloading throughout it all so I won't complain.

Long shot here as I've never seen anyone else mention them: But has anyone heard the PRIME Wrestleution 6 card? They announced the whole thing at a live event last night apparently but I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## Last Chancery

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ATBm3mdHlI

Eddie Kingston cutting more promo gold right here. Crazy passion.


----------



## RKing85

there are a bunch of CHIKARA shows I have never seen. So I should be okay for a while on shows that are new to me at least.


----------



## Obfuscation

Silas vs Kingston should be incredible. :mark:


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Finally got around to watching Is Your Body Ready. I was going to watch it last Monday but my friend asked me if I could wait to watch it with him. Tried to watch it Friday but he fell asleep after the 2nd match. Lol. Anyways - finally finished it. 


*PWG Is Your Body Ready?*

1. RockNES Monsters vs. Unbreakable Fucking Machines - *** 1/4
2. Davey Richards vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***
3. Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor vs. Dojo Bros - **
4. Kevin Steen vs. Drake Younger - ** 1/2
5. AR Fox and Samurai Del Sol vs. Young Bucks - *** 3/4
6. Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan - *** 3/4


Opener was fun. Short and sweet. Lots of cool spots and stuff I've never seen (like I'm surprised - it's PWG). Davey/O'Reilly was kinda boring at first but picked up at the end. That kick to the head was sick. 3rd match had its moments but for the most part it was pretty boring and meh. I was kind of just waiting for it to end. Steen/Younger started out with Steen just messing with the fans. It was entertaining but it took away from the match - just went on too long. All the powerbombs were cool and the Death Valley Driver into the chairs was insane. After that, the ref bump and Cole interfering and the roll up win was pretty lame. Fox and Del Sol/Bucks was great. Del Sol ruled and was the star of this match. The Young Bucks always rule and Fox was good too. Really good stuff. Cole/Callihan was really good. Cole getting 3 falls in the first 10 minutes made it interesting. The powerbomb onto the ring post was awesome. The dick slam was fucking epic. Holy shit! Holy shit! Halfway through Sami gets 4 falls. I like the dynamic of no rest period in this match. The Rock/Stone cold stuff was hilarious. The springboard ropes piledriver was really cool. Never seen anything like it. Unfortunately, after about 40 minutes, the quality went down hill. It seems like they both got tired and ran out of ideas and stuff to do. The finish was pretty cool but also felt kind of flat. Overall though, they kept things interesting (for 45 minutes at least) in a match where things can get boring and drag. Great match and a great send off to Sami going to WWE. "Say Hi to that other Sami guy for us."


----------



## Cleavage

Watching "Good Times, Great Memories" this MURDER CITY/Briscoe's match better hold up last time I watch was like 2009 when I tried a tag team project.


----------



## Obfuscation

I've wanted to do the same. Have a bad feeling I could hate that match these days. Two viewing in 2007 & all I remember is that it went very long.


----------



## Cleavage

Like 35 minutes, so far it's a Briscoe's 2007 match tons of spots.


----------



## bme

HayleySabin said:


> I've wanted to do the same. Have a bad feeling I could hate that match these days. Two viewing in 2007 & all I remember is that it went very long.


Definitely went too long, and the finish was dumb too.
Shelley kicks out of the burning hammer, mark just picks him up and hits Shelley with the cutthroat burning hammer for the win.

The rematch at Return Engagement was better.


----------



## Cleavage

It was a "CUT-THROAT LEGDROP!" C'MON! Everyone knows adding the legdrop makes it that much more violent.


----------



## bme

Cleavage said:


> It was a "CUT-THROAT LEGDROP!" C'MON! Everyone knows adding the legdrop makes it that much more violent.


lol forgot the added legdrop.
Saw video of the pildriver on Whitmer, knew it'd be bad as Whitmers head was completely exposed.


----------



## Corey

Shingo/Morishima from Good Times Great Memories is a fucking GEM. Hopefully you watched that too. Aries/Romero is a nice little midcard match, Daniels/Stevens is good followed by an excellent promo from Daniels, the opening 6 man mayhem is tons of fun, Strong/Evans was pretty good... yeah that show's pretty great.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW Tangled Web II
8/8/2009
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*


*Aerial Assault Match*
Devon Moore vs. Spyral BKNY vs. B-Boy vs. Greg Excellent vs. Facade vs. Mike Sydal vs. Rich Swann vs. Ryan McBride - 2,25 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Jon Dahmer vs. Drew Gulak - 1,50 / 5,00

*Four Corner Tag Team Match*
Team Macktion vs. The Spanish Armada vs. BLKOUT vs. Adam Cole & Tyler Veritas - 2,50 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Joe Gacy vs. xOMGx - 1,25 / 5,00

*CZW World Tag Team Championship: "Combat Zone Rules" Tag Team Match*
H8 Club vs. The Best Around - 2,00 / 5,00

*CZW Ultraviolent Underground Championship: Panes Of Glass Match*
Masada vs. Danny Havoc - 4,00 / 5,00

*CZW Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Ladder Match*
Drew Blood vs. Egotistico Fantastico - 3,00 / 5,00

*Tangled Web Tag Team Match*
Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz vs. Sami Callihan & Jon Moxley - 3,50 / 5,00

*Average Value = 2.5*

*Next: CZW Chris Cash Memorial Show / Down With The Sickness 4Ever 2009 (12/9/2009)*​


----------



## Obfuscation

Wished I had Good Times, Great Memories on DVD. Only seen Morishima vs SHINGO once. That's not enough.


----------



## Even Flow

HayleySabin said:


> Wished I had Good Times, Great Memories on DVD. Only seen Morishima vs SHINGO once. That's not enough.


I have it on DVD 

Don't ROH sell it anymore?


----------



## Obfuscation

Nah. The oldest they have left, iirc, are 2009 shows. And those are scarce. I have to search it out on Ebay or High Spots to luck out. It may be on High Spots now that I think about it.


----------



## Even Flow

HayleySabin said:


> Nah. The oldest they have left, iirc, are 2009 shows. And those are scarce. I have to search it out on Ebay or High Spots to luck out. It may be on High Spots now that I think about it.


I've checked Highspots and it's not there. But it's on XWT. If you goto Packs, type ROH as the search then find the 2007 RUDOS Pack, it's in there.


----------



## Obfuscation

XWT back up and running I see. Done. Will check that ASAP. (Y)


----------



## Even Flow

HayleySabin said:


> XWT back up and running I see. Done. Will check that ASAP. (Y)


Glad I could help


----------



## Cleavage

Yeah i watched most of the matches. 



Spoiler: Good Times, Great Memories 



*ROH Good Times, Great Memories - Erick Stevens vs. Christopher Daniels (w/Alison Danger)*
This is Erick Stevens’ biggest match to date. Not only does Daniels have his sweet beard on but now he’s supporting make-up around his eye, and Allison Danger is dressed up as a sexy evil nurse. The early couple of minutes was Stevens showing his strength against Daniels while Daniels tried to keep him grounded and slow the pace already. But that doesn’t work so Daniels pushes him into the barricade, then drops Stevens stomach-first onto the edge of a chair, opening a cut on Stevens’ gut. He begins to relentlessly begin working the midsection to weaken the much larger Stevens. And also softening him up for the “Angels Wings” Weird thing is 10 minutes have gone by already but it only feels like 5. Stevens does begin his comeback now hit a desperation belly to belly suplex and a release German suplex. Later in the match Daniels would hit a Samoan drop and an Arabian press for 2. Then climbs the ropes but Stevens catches the crossbody and hits the TKO for 2. AWESOME! Bobby Cruise announces one minute of match times remain, the ending happens when Daniels blocks the Doctor Bomb until the time limit expires. Solid effort from both men, Daniels worked exceptionally hard to get Stevens over and give him a good match, Stevens’ selling of the ribs was awful. Post-Match: Erick asked for 5 more minutes but Daniels turned FULL BLOWN HEEL! *** 

*Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero*
Rocky is part of the NRC while Aries is the leader or the “Resilience” So this is an angle advancement, stable war match. They trade kicks and forearms early on which looks AWESOME! Rocky applied a headscissorslock, but we all know you can’t headscissorslock Aries so he breaks free and dropkicks him in the face, Romero bails so Aries follows him out with the Heat Seeking Missile. Rocky would gain control when Aries goes for an elbow drop but Romero hangs his arm on the top rope. Then springboard dropkick to the arm and another one to the back, I would have liked Rocky to work on the arm for the match especially when he was using an armbreaker as his finisher at times but he just seemed like all he wanted to do was kicks. Rocky hit a butterfly suplex for a nearfall, and he applied an Octopus stretch and elbows Aries to the floor. A few minutes later Aries would catch him with a series of clotheslines and a facebuster. Then a slingshot splash and a Lionsault for which both get two. Rocky comes off the second rope with a DDT for 2, and applies the cross armbreaker but Aries rolls to the ropes. Romero kicks the arm and hits a roundhouse to the head. But Aries fires himself up and hits the corner dropkick. Aries goes up, but Romeo cuts him off and takes him down into the Diablo Armbar! Aries counters to a pin for 2. Romero puts on the anklelock but Aries shoves him away. Romero comes back with a kick to the chest and a tiger suplex for 2. Rocky would hit his 16th kick to the head but Aries comes back with a roll up for 2 then fully rolls Rocky forward and kills him with the boot to the face followed but the Brainbuster and ends it with the 450 splash for the win. Aries No-selling the arm and Rocky working the arm when he felt like it really hurt this. But it was solid. ***

*ROH World Championship: Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo*
This is NOAH versus Dragon Gate, so the match does have some sort of backstory. Apparently Shingo has vowed to return to Japan if he doesn't win tonight Morishima overpowers Shingo to start and begins to brutally kill him to the best of his abilities. Shingo’s shoulder tackles have no effect so he gets a big head starts and tackles Morishima to the floor and whips him into the barricade. Back in, Shingo hits a DDT for two, but Morishima suddenly hulks up and starts no-selling. He hits a butt bump and divebombs, so Shingo bails and Morishima follows him out with a forearm from the apron. He hits two Olé butt splashes; he whipped Shingo into the guardrails. In the ring, Morishima hit some kicks, and he choked Shingo in the ropes. A few minutes later; Morishima puts Shingo in a camel clutch but he manages to gets to the ropes. Morishima hits a handspring avalanche and tells the referee to count him down lolwat. Shingo makes it up and goes for a suplex, but Morishima reverses to his own. Shingo hits a Manhattan drop and a clothesline in the corner then a vertical suplex. Morishima rolls to the apron, but Shingo follows him out and hits a DDT on the ring apron. He then decides that isn’t good enough for Shingo, and knows that wouldn’t get the job done so he DVD’s him on the floor and both men are down. They would eventually returns to the ring and Shingo hits Morishima with a backdrop driver! But that only gets a two, Shingo then tries the Last Falconry but that gets blocked and hits a huge palm strike and beats Shingo down in the corner. He tosses the referee away and beats on Shingo some more. He hits a big boot in the corner and Shingo goes down. Morishima climbs the ropes but Shingo cuts him off and hits a superplex. Morishima no-sells a superplex, but Shingo nails him with a lariat and hits the Wrist-Clutch DVD for the best near-fall of the match. Shingo fires up and hits a lariat for two, another lariat for 2. Morishima explodes with his own lariat. Which leads to Shingo getting fired up, and he hits another lariat. He tries a piledriver, but Morishima backdrops out of it and tries a back drop driver but Shingo reverses it, he nails another lariat and tries a powerbomb but ends up getting killed with an Earthquake splash. Another huge lariat by Morishima gets two but this time Morishima is able to get the back drop driver for the win. Very physical/brutal title match. They worked the Japanese style as expected and it was great. It’s a shame Shingo is now gone as a regular but he went out giving his beat performance to date. ****

*Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong (w/Rocky Romero)*
Jack doesn’t even do his usual “Breakdancing act” and takes it right to Roddy but that doesn’t last long and Roddy kills him with chops. Evans would use his quickness to hit a basement dropkick and some quick kicks, then a top-rope flip dive to the floor. He tries to moonsault off the guardrail but Strong kicks it, causing him to tumble to the ground. Strong attacks the back for the first time, ramming it against the ringpost repeatedly. But Jack is able to back flip out of a slingshot suplex attempt and tries a handspring elbow only to be caught and dropped on his face for 2. Roddy then begins to tie up Evans’s arms and legs and puts on a NASTY chinlock. So his leg is touching his head OH SHIT! Strong would hit a butterfly suplex for 2. Jack would begin a mini-comeback just like 4 springboard moves but Roddy would catch him with a gutbuster for 2 then dumps him out of the ring again and then drops him on the apron with a back suplex. But Strong makes the mistake of going to the top rope with Evans, and gets himself caught in the tree of woe and hits the Ong Bak kneedrop for 2. He climbs the ropes but Strong cuts him off and brings him down with a fall away slam for 2. Gibson Driver blocked but Strong catches Evans as he tries a reverserana and hits a back suplex backbreaker. Boston Crab applied but Evans makes the ropes. Rocky Romero is on the floor and he delivers a kick to Evans “shades of last night” Strong hits him with a spinning Ace Crusher for the win. No denying Roddy/Jack have chemistry but I do like the first match more as Roddy stretched him out like a toy while this one was more back-and-forth. The finish with Romero interfering was a bit unnecessary, but the NRC sticks together. ***1/4 

*ROH World Tag Team Championship: Murder City Machine Guns vs. The Briscoe Brothers*
Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin made an unexpected return to ROH at All Star Extravaganza 3. That was the night Mark almost killed himself and Jay won the tag titles singlehandedly. Anyway, Post-Match: The Guns challenged then to a match and then beat him up. The early stages are very cautious, but it does not take long for a fast paced exchange between Mark and Chris. But before that Sabin acts like he’s going to do some flippy/floppy wristlock counters, but instead pokes Briscoe in the eyes Mark gets the advantage and Sabin goes running to his partner for consolation. Shelley and Jay tag in. They trade holds and Shelley hits a cheap shot. Jay comes back with a forearm rub to the face. Shelley kisses Jay’s boot and then spits water in his face Jay returns fire with forearms and puts on a headlock. He gets a head scissors takedown but Jay comes back with a hurricanrana and a leg lariat. Sabin tags in and gets caught in a chinlock. He gets to the ropes so Jay tags to Mark. I’m gonna skip forward like 4 minutes where Shelley chops both Briscoe’s, but they come back with a big boot/Complete Shot combo for 2. Jay hits a clothesline in the corner and a basement dropkick for 2. Mark comes in with a slingshot double stomp for 2. Jay tags in and hits a back elbow. He hits a snap suplex and tags to Mark. Shelley hits a side Russian legsweep and a rebound kick for 2. Sabin tags in and hits the Ace Crusher and a dropkick to the face. He rubs some spit on Mark’s face and then would exchange some of the worse slaps so Sabin tags in Shelley wat? They hit this AWESOME! Double team that included a “double hiptoss and a double fistdrop and then sandwich Mark with a kick to his chest and one to the back” Shelley would hits the snot rocket and a spinebuster but decides that wasn’t good so he hits a Lionsault for 2 and possess like Jericho. Sabin tags in and they hit a double vertical suplex and rapid fire legdrops for 2. The guns would work over Mark for a couple minutes longer and Jay gets the tag and takes it to the pair of them. Shelley takes the big double-pancake into the sky, but he manages to save Sabin from the splash mountain neckbreaker. Shelley and Sabin both hit Tree of Woe dropkicks of Mark and follow the Briscoe’s to the floor with stereo suicide dives. Back in the ring Jay gets double-teamed in the corner. Mark runs in and sends Shelley to the floor. Sabin puts a cloverleaf on Jay and Shelley puts the Border City Stretch on Mark. Jay manages to break it up, while Mark misses the slingshot double stomp but Jay hits a Yakuza kick and Mark hits the yelping splash for 2. This would allow Jay puts Sabin in the Stretch Plum but Shelley breaks it up. 21 minutes have past already JESUS! The Briscoe’s hit a team Japanese Armdrag. Mark hit a springboard senton for a nearfall, and he applied a half-crab, but Sabin reached the ropes. The Briscoe’s hit the double shoulder tackle and Mark tags back in. They hit the double toss and Mark hits a kneedrop, Jay comes in but Sabin sends him into Mark and kicks off Mark to hits a swinging DDT on Jay. Shelley hit a top-rope crossbody, but Jay rolled through and got a nearfall, Shelley hits a roundhouse kick on Jay and a back heel kick on Mark. He hits a Complete Shot on Jay into the corner and climbs the ropes. Sabin hit a basement dropkick to Jay’s exposed face for a nearfall, then a backbreaker and a top-rope elbow on Jay for a nearfall. Sabin accidentally hit a dropkick on Shelley, and he fell on Shelley’s groin Mark made the hot tag, he hits a dropkick on Shelley and an ax kick on Sabin. He hits a double jump moonsault press on Shelley but Shelley comes back with an armdrag and tags to Sabin. Mark hits Sabin with a T-bone suplex and hits the powerbomb/neckbreaker combo with Jay for 2. The Briscoe’s go for the Doomsday Device but Sabin swats Mark down and hits a reverse hurricanrana on Jay. The Guns hit a series of kicks to Mark’s head and Shelley hits the assisted Sliced Bread #2 for 2. Jay tags in and hits a Cactus clothesline on Shelley. Mark hits a plancha onto Sabin. Back in the ring Jay hits the DVD on Shelley. Mark tags in and comes off the top with the shooting star press for 2 when Sabin saves, he goes to the top rope again, and Shelley gets Mark on his shoulders. DOOMSDAY MISSILE DROPKICK! AIR RAID CRASH! Mark kicks out at 2. Shelley hits a superkick and the Air Raid Crash for 2. He hits the Shellshock for 2 when Jay saves. Mark blocks Sliced Bread #2 and hits the cutthroat driver for 2. Jay puts Sabin down on the floor and helps Mark hit the cutthroat driver/top rope legdrop combo for the win. Post-Match: The Guns take the Briscoe’s belts away from them, but they just want to put the straps around the waists of the champs. The fans chant, "Please come back." As much as I enjoyed it has its flaws but GOD DAMN IT! That was fucking AMAZING! It’s one of those guilty pleasure matches that you shouldn’t enjoy that much but it has everything “spots, fast-paced, crisp tag moves, psychology” The first half 20 was all feeling out with neither guy gaining the advantage but the last 15 was just insane shit of one up-manship. ****1/2



Now watching Respect Is Earned I Shima fuckin' up BJ :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

I liked the guilty pleasure mention for the tag team championship match.  Perhaps I can still have that mentality for whenever I check it out again. I'd like to love it with how I used to. Nothing wrong with some spirited Guns work. It's the Briscoes that make me lukewarm. Then again, they were generally on the right side of things in 2007 for me.


----------



## Corey

I love how you watched everything I mentioned but skipped the main event and main aspect of the show. 

Respect Is Earned has a fucking fantastic Tag Title match and I recall liking Roddy/Delirious more than most. Can't go wrong with a double dose of Morishima either. Oh and Rocky Romero can't FUCKING SELL A LEG. :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

The Respect is Earned main event. Boosh, that's a good one. Ah yes, the days when I didn't want to slap KENTA in the face for being a pile of crap. Somehow most of his matches were similar in ROH at the time, but they worked. Nowadays...nope. Morishima is still a BOSS at least. Always liked him more so :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

Yeah this tag match is awesome, Briscoe's/Double C one that is.


----------



## Bruce L

Hey, speaking of classic ROH DVDs, I still have a bunch for sale! Quite a few went in this last round, but there's still a lot of good stuff that I'm surprised is still available:


*Death Before Dishonor I *(7/19/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317232151?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem I *(5/7/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317232254?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Joe vs. Kobashi *(10/1/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317240871?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*This Means War *(10/29/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317241183?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317241325?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Dragon Gate Challenge *(3/30/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317247831?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2 *(12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317248157?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC *(2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317248275?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Supercard of Honor II *(3/31/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317250881?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned *(5/12/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317251210?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Final Battle 2007 *(12/30/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317251378?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317257330?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Northern Navigation *(7/25/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317259706?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem III *(6/13/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317259845?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Cleavage

Spoiler: RESPECT! 



*ROH Respect Is Earned 05/12/2007 - Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji*
This was a real good match but it may have been a little too long, but it was a nice way of introduce the world to what Ring Of Honor wrestling is all about at the time. They start off with some solid mat-work but it wasn’t anything memorable and it felt like a filler on time. They did do this cool sequence at the end of it where Romero puts on the octopus stretch and rolls Marufuji up for 2, then Marufuji puts on an abdominal stretch and rolls Romero up for 2. All of a sudden they start dodging each other’s stiff kicks then try to trap each other in submission hold, which I thought was weird. Romero goes after the cross armbreaker. Marufuji gets to the ropes. Romero kicks Marufuji’s arm and drops a knee on it. He goes back to the cross armbreaker but Marufuji rolls him up for 2. Marufuji springboard dropkicks Romero off the apron and then sends Rocky knee-first into the ringpost. He brings him back into the ring and starts working on the knee by dragon screwing the knee over the middle rope followed by a dropkicking it and hitting a dragon screw off the top. Figure 4 leglock applied but Romero gets to the ropes. He drops a leg on Romero’s knee but Romero comes back with a swinging DDT. Marufuji catches him coming off the top rope but Romero hits an out of nowhere Rocky tilta-whirls into a DDT . Marufuji tries a half crab but Romero blocks it with an enziguri. Tiger suplex blocked but Rocky hits a springboard DDT for 2 (lol 3 DDT’s in 1 minute) Marufuji hits a chinbreaker on his knee but Romero comes back with a knee to the face. Marufuji hits a clothesline and a powerbomb for 2. He climbs the ropes but Romero brings him down with the Diablo Armbar, but Marufuji gets to the ropes. Romero kicks the arm again, and then delivers a KNOCK-OUT KICK to the side of the head which floors him. Marufuji hits an elbow in the corner and a turnbuckle powerbomb. He sets Romero in the Tree of Woe and hits the corner to corner dropkick for 2. Romero hits a tiger suplex and a buzzsaw kick for 2. Marufuji hits a roundhouse kick and the Shiranui for the win. The NO-SELL at the finishing stretch was ridiculous, but overall this was a good match. ***1/4

*ROH Respect Is Earned 05/12/2007 - ROH Tag Title Championships: The Briscoe Brothers vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Matt Sydal*
This was a great match with really exciting moves and a hot crowd that was on the edge of their seats during the final minutes. Claudio and Mark start the match and they trade crisp holds until holds until Mark hits a northern lights suplex for 2. Sydal and Jay both tag in and say fuck this mat work and they go balls-to-the-wall much faster pace wrestling. Jay puts on a headlock but Sydal comes back with a cheap shot and a head scissors takedown. Jay hits a hurricanrana but runs into a leg lariat. Claudio tags in and rolls Jay up for 2. He gets a crucifix pin for 2, Mark tags in and hits a climbing dropkick. Jay hits a Yakuza kick and Mark gets 2. Sydal tags in hits the cannonball legdrop for 2. A few minutes later and Briscoe’s toss Sydal into the air for 2. Mark hits a gutwrench suplex and a kneedrop for 2. Jay tags in and the Briscoe’s hit the double shoulder tackle. Jay puts on the Stretch Plum and hits a tilt-a-whirl backbreaker. He holds on and Mark hits a guillotine split legged moonsault for 2, Jay tags in but Sydal tosses Mark to the floor and hits Jay with the standing frankensteiner. AWESOME! He finally hot tags in Claudio who hits a bodyslam and an elbowdrop off the second rope for 2. Out of nowhere Mark hits him with a knee from the apron then a slingshot double stomp; The Briscoe’s then pick up Sydal and hit a HUGE BIEL! Guy when ¾ across the ring and they try to do the same thing to Claudio but he counters with A FUCKIN’ SPRINGBOARD EUROPEAN UPPERCUT! While Sydal hits an enziguiri on Mark. Claudio hits a fisherman suplex on Jay for 2. Sydal tags in and puts on a seated abdominal stretch. Claudio comes back into the ring and hits a European uppercut. Next, Sydal hits a double knee strike and a clothesline and Claudio gets a few rotations on the giant swing for 2. Sydal tags in and hits a springboard bulldog then a springboard corkscrew senton for 2. Claudio tags in and hits a slingshot elbowdrop for 2, Jay starts to fight back and hits a stunner on Claudio and tags to Mark who hits an axe kick on Sydal and Jay monkey flips Claudio to the floor before diving out onto him. Sydal goes for another standing frankensteiner but Mark blocks it and hits a double springboard sunset flip for 2. Mark would then hit a buckle powerbomb and a t-bone suplex for 2. Jay would come back into the ring and they would hit a side slam/legdrop combo for 2. Claudio comes back and drops Jay on top of Mark, that’s not good enough for him so he picks Mark up and gives him the Alpamare Waterslide. He hits a head scissors takedown off the second rope and a bicycle kick for 2. Sydal tags in and hits the Slice for 2 then his standing moonsault but that gets a 2. Claudio tags in and walks into a forearm. Jay tags in and hits a crossbody off the top for 2. He hits a facebuster and a springboard kick Heart Attack with Mark which gets a 2. Claudio hits a springboard European uppercut on Jay and tosses Sydal onto the Briscoe’s on the floor. Back in the ring Claudio hits the Ricola Bomb for 2, Claudio then would nail a European uppercut and tags to Sydal. Sydal hits the shooting star press for 2 when Mark saves. Mark hits a superkick and clotheslines Claudio to the floor. Jay hits the military press DVD on Sydal for 2. Sydal hits a snap hurricanrana on Jay for 2. Jay ducks a kick and the Briscoe’s hit the springboard Doomsday Device for the win. HOLY SHIT! This was jam packed and sure it has the normal Briscoe’s crazy formula but it also showed that dem boyz can wrestle too. I forgot hot enjoyable Claudio/Matt was as a team they had the perfect combination at a team and I really feel if Steenerico wasn’t so hawt they would of gotten the feud. ****1/4

*ROH Respect Is Earned 05/12/2007 - Takeshi Morishima & Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA & Nigel McGuinness*
Each team came out together, but I would have preferred if each guy come out separately to further emphasize the "dream match" aspect. Prazak astutely noted that Morishima "hits people hard and dumps them on their heads." Danielson and KENTA start :mark: Danielson hits a monkey flip on KENTA but KENTA comes back with a kick to the midsection. Nigel tags in and he and Danielson have an AWESOME! Mat-work. Morishima distracts McGuinness, allowing Danielson to dive off the top rope with an uppercut. Nigel hits a headbutt so Morishima attacks him from behind. KENTA knocks Morishima down and everyone stands at attention. Morishima tags in and hits the butt butt and proceeds to stands on Nigel's throat in the corner and tags to Danielson. Morishima gets back on Nigel's throat and Danielson gets on Morishima's back to add weight :lmao Nigel is isolated from his partner, Danielson kicks Nigel's back for 2. He puts on a dragon sleeper but Nigel rolls over for 2. Morishima tags in and hits the butt lariat. He hits a double stomp and stands on Nigel's stomach and goes to the eyes before puts on a camel clutch. They continue to work on Nigel and cutting the ring in half, until Nigel hits him with the corner combo and hits a short-arm lariat on Morishima. And finally gets the hot tag to KENTA who hits a big boot followed by springboard dropkick for 2. He hits a leg lariat for 2. Danielson does a Sayama flip and scoops Kenta into a backbreaker to cut off his momentum. Morishima then flattens him with the cartwheel body avalanche/mega-missile dropkick combo. :mark: He hits a sidewalk slam but KENTA comes back with a powerslam. Nigel tags in and forces Morishima into the corner. He hits a running European uppercut but walks into a big boot. Morishima climbs the ropes again and hits another dropkick. Nigel pops up and hits a lariat for 2. Morishima goes for another cartwheel avalanche but gets met with lariat for 2. He climbs the ropes but Danielson grabs him, but KENTA knocks Danielson away and Nigel goes for a sunset bomb on Morishima. Danielson helps Morishima block it and Morishima hits the Banzai Drop. He hits the backdrop driver for 2 when KENTA saves. Morishima dumps KENTA and climbs the ropes again, but KENTA no sells and pops right back up and stops him from diving which allows Nigel to hits the Tower of London. KENTA and Danielson both tag in and trade strikes. Before, Kenta hangs him in the ropes and nails a flying knee drop for 2. But Danielson would come back with a roaring forearm and a dragon suplex for 2. He puts on the crossface chicken wing but KENTA uses the turnbuckle to roll Danielson up for 2. Danielson sets KENTA up top but Nigel blocks the superplex with a sunset bomb. KENTA tries to leap off but Morishima catches Kenta for an effortless suplex before tossing him to the floor. He follows Nigel out and gets hit with the apron lariat. Nigel dumps him into the crowd and hits him with a crossbody off the top rope. Danielson hits a butterfly suplex on KENTA. Danielson would then block a lariat from Nigel and snap kicks his arm. He climbs the ropes but a diving headbutt hits KENTA's feet. KENTA hits the Busaiku knee kick for 2. He hits Go2Sleep for 2 when Morishima makes the save. Morishima hits an urinage supple to KENTA as Nigel gets his arm bandaged on the floor. Danielson hits a diving headbutt on KENTA for 2 then the roaring forearm and Morishima hits a killa lariat for 2. Danielson climbs the ropes but Nigel crotches him and hits the rebound lariat on Morishima, further injuring his arm. KENTA hits a top-rope Falcon Arrow on Danielson for two. Danielson gets Cattle Mutilation on KENTA. KENTA fights out and tries Go 2 Sleep but Danielson reverses it and puts on Cattle Mutilation again, while Morishima just pummels McGuinness and KENTA TAPS! What can I say about this match, it was fucking AWESOME! Every guy got in all their signature spots, this was so good. Danielson is the GOAT and showed that even though he took 5 months off with a separated shoulder he doesn’t get ring rust, what a guy. Morishima is a motherfucking monster killa and showed that if you get in his way you will get fucked up. KENTA was KENTA showing how enjoyable he can be when in with the right guys’ especially Danielson, but as for Nigel he had a good performance but I felt he was the weak link to the match and showed all he had was “lariats” and in the end it cost him. Post-Match: Danielson grabs the ROH World title, so Morishima gives him a Back Drop Driver. Nigel picks up the belt because he’s different and hand Morishima the belt but Morishima hits him with a lariat. I LOVE THIS GUY! ****1/4



Wasn't a big fan of the Roddy match, i felt it lacked intensity and hatred.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH Manhattan Mayhem V Card: (spoilers from ASE)



Spoiler: card



World Tag Team Title Match
The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) defend vs. reDragon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)

ROH World Championship Tournament Quarter Finals
"Machine Gun" Karl Anderson vs "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin 

ROH World Championship Tournament Quarter Finals
Roderick Strong vs. Kevin Steen

ROH World Championship Tournament Quarter Finals
Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Bennett

Adam Page vs Silas Young

*YOUNG BUCKS VS FOREVER HOLLIGANS
*


----------



## Groovemachine

I remember the days when the 'Manhattan Mayhem' title was something to be revered. Now it just seems to be 'Generic Summer Show #3'. Bucks/Hooligans is a nice addition but it's not an overly special card per se.


----------



## FITZ

It looks like a good card to me. Actually has me considering going down to NYC for the show. Bucks/Hooligans is an awesome addition to the card. 

I'm glad that ROH is being smart and booking the Bucks again. I just hope Gabe can be mature about and books them as well because there is no reason the best tag team in the US shouldn't be working for all of the major indy companies.


----------



## Emperor DC

Groovemachine said:


> I remember the days when the 'Manhattan Mayhem' title was something to be revered. Now it just seems to be 'Generic Summer Show #3'. Bucks/Hooligans is a nice addition but it's not an overly special card per se.


Manhattan Mayhem became ultra-special after Morishima/Dragon. Top 5 ROH match and evidence why they were, alongside Nigel, the three toughest sons of bitches in ROH at that point. Just the most intense match I can remember from Ring of Honor even to this day.

I remember it fondly, because those days have gone for ROH unfortunately.


----------



## sXeMope

Drake Younger is getting a Kevin Steen Show apparently. Should be interesting. I'll probably pick it up somewhere down the line.

I really don't know why I'm asking this, but how is the JCW Bloodymania 6 DVD? Is it any good, and is it something a non-juggalo could enjoy?


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Bouns Matches:*

Sonjay Dutt vs Jay Lethal: ***3/4*
Karl Anderson vs ACH: ***3/4*
Mark Briscoe vs Adam Cole: ***3/4*

*ROH All-Star Extravaganza V Review:*

KUSHIDA vs Adam Page - **** (Not a good match, they had no chemistry and it wasn't fun to watch)

Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young - ****1/2* (Great hard-hitting match, on par with their house show match)

BJ Whitmer vs Michael Bennett -* ** *(Meh, nothing good, I guess it was better than their last matches)

Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong - ****1/2* (Really fun match, hopefully this'll lead to a rematch for the title because they worked very good together)

Michael Elgin vs Paul London - *****-****1/4* (Paul London is just the man, if he was a regular he would've been the best wrestler in the roster, awesome match as as expected)

C&C vs Young Bucks vs Adrenaline Rush -* ***3/4* (Awesome spotfest, the Superkick sequance blew my mind)

Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen - ***1/2* (Ehh, it was fine, Kendrick was a fun heel but imo it should've been lower in the card)

Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal - **** *(Pretty good but the dead crowd and Jay Lethal's usual crap were annyoing)

Forever Holigans vs American Wolves - ****1/2* (Good match yet unspectacular, the tease for the Double Stomp on the apron was brilliant)


----------



## Lane

Tonight at CZW Matt Tremont did a suicide dive and Joe Gacy did a asai moonsault. Mind is blown.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> Tonight at CZW Matt Tremont did a suicide dive and Joe Gacy did a asai moonsault. Mind is blown.


----------



## Lane

Its been the best CZW show this year. Jon Silver is a nut case with the bump he took on the guard rail.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh hell. Well this means I better watch New Heights soon as I'm gonna have another CZW show to watch soon.


----------



## Lane

All the matches have been enjoyable. Fox vs Everette was short and Drew vs Masada lagged at times and skip the womens match actually. Other than that its been a really fun show.


----------



## Mattyb2266

On the Jersey Turnpike now headed home from Tangled Web. Easily the best CZW show of the year so far with a bat shit crazy main event. And I think it's safe to say the Beaver Boys are my new favorite tag team.


----------



## Bruce L

*Samoa Joe vs. the Necro Butcher *_(IWA: MS, 6-11-'05)_
Well this was exactly as violent and hard-hitting as advertised. Easily the best thing I've ever seen Necro in, and that includes the entire RoH/CZW feud. It's nice to be reminded every so often that when he was still at his peak, Joe could just straight fuck people up. Best part of the match, however, has to be the commentary, as C.M. Punk, Eddie Kingston, and Dave Prazak abandon any and all pretense at professionalism or insight and just mark right the hell out the entire match. Punk's suggestion on how Joe might be able to keep Necro down for the count - "I'm gonna drive my car around, Joe can throw him out the front door, and I'll just run him over... If he kicks at two, I'm just gonna keep driving straight into the ocean" - might legitimately be my favorite bit of pro wrestling commentary. ★★★★½


----------



## Lane

Main event was awesome. Mathis and Rory fucking arrived and Devon stole the entire match.


----------



## Chismo

Lane said:


> Tonight at CZW Matt Tremont did a suicide dive and Joe Gacy did a asai moonsault. Mind is blown.


Remembr COD 14, when he did a PICTURE PERFECT frog splash off top cage, through panes of glass.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Is XWT still up and down for everyone? I haven't been able to get on it at all. Does anyone have a pwt invite they can throw my way it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Platt

It's up right now for me.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Platt said:


> It's up right now for me.


thats really weird. i keep getting that site cant be pulled up, i wounder if somehow comcast blocked the site on me.


----------



## sharkboy22

Bruce L said:


> *Samoa Joe vs. the Necro Butcher *_(IWA: MS, 6-11-'05)_
> Well this was exactly as violent and hard-hitting as advertised. Easily the best thing I've ever seen Necro in, and that includes the entire RoH/CZW feud. It's nice to be reminded every so often that when he was still at his peak, Joe could just straight fuck people up. Best part of the match, however, has to be the commentary, as C.M. Punk, Eddie Kingston, and Dave Prazak abandon any and all pretense at professionalism or insight and just mark right the hell out the entire match. Punk's suggestion on how Joe might be able to keep Necro down for the count - "I'm gonna drive my car around, Joe can throw him out the front door, and I'll just run him over... If he kicks at two, I'm just gonna keep driving straight into the ocean" - might legitimately be my favorite bit of pro wrestling commentary. ★★★★½


Please tell me you found this online. I've been searching for an eternity for this match.


----------



## Rah




----------



## Bruce L

sharkboy22 said:


> Please tell me you found this online. I've been searching for an eternity for this match.


I got it from one of the request threads Seabs did a while back. I've been sitting on it for a while and just watched it now, but if there's a working YouTube clip of it, I'd get on that while you can.


----------



## Lane

Chismo said:


> Remembr COD 14, when he did a PICTURE PERFECT frog splash off top cage, through panes of glass.


Oh, yeah. This was beautiful. I remember him hitting something like a dropsault in his match vs Gulak too. Matt Tremont...white boy lucha specialist.


----------



## Mattyb2266

*CZW Tangled Web 6*


*JT Dunn vs. David Starr - ***1/4*
Awesome opener. Both guys did a fantastic job and would love to see more of the both of them. Dunn got a please come back chant after the match.

*Colon, Busick, & Gacy vs. Excellent, Tremont, & Strickland - ****
Colon has really grown on me this year. I'd love to see him get more bookings outside of CZW. Far more entertaining than I thought this would be.

*Navaeh vs. Shanna - *1/2*
Alright for what it was I guess.

*Caleb Konley vs. Shane Hollister - ***1/4*
Crowd has been great all night except for this match, I think that kind of hurt it a bit. Still a fun match though.

*4 Loco vs. The Beaver Boys - *****
I may be overrating this a tad due to live bias but oh well. Fantastic match. I missed New Heights so I'm pumped to pop in that DVD now tomorrow night and see their first match.

*AR Fox vs. Andrew Everett - ***1/2*
Just what you'd expect from these two, a nice, fun spotfest.

*BLKOUT vs. Osirian Portal - ***
Only real disappointment of the night. It started out as a nice brawl, but wasn't quite what I was hoping for.

*Masada vs. Drew Gulak - ****
Much better than I was expecting. Masada's knee injury definitely hurt my enjoymentn a little bit, but Gulak was able to make it work in this one.

*Nation of Intoxication vs. Drew Blood, Rory Mondo & Ron Mathis - ***3/4*
Exceeded my expectations. By a lot. Some awesome moments here that I can't wait to re-watch, because I'm sure there was a lot that I missed watching it live. Just blew my mind how much I loved this match.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Let me just say that Tangled Web 6 was FREAKING AMAZING. Best CZW event of the year so far.


----------



## Lane

New Matt Hardy promo is great. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uUfdSlAkZg


----------



## sXeMope

I saw some pics of the Tangled Web set-up but they were somewhat blurry and I was somewhat asleep. Was that a barbed wire board suspended from the ceiling? How was that used?

BJ Whiter vacated his AIW Intense title due to what happened at ROH. AIW is gonna crown a new champion in a ladder match: Andrew Everett vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Josh Alexander vs. Matt Cross vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Marion Fontaine.

Spotfest of the year right there.


----------



## Lane

sXeMope said:


> I saw some pics of the Tangled Web set-up but they were somewhat blurry and I was somewhat asleep. Was that a barbed wire board suspended from the ceiling? How was that used?
> 
> BJ Whiter vacated his AIW Intense title due to what happened at ROH. AIW is gonna crown a new champion in a ladder match: Andrew Everett vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Josh Alexander vs. Matt Cross vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Marion Fontaine.
> 
> Spotfest of the year right there.


Yeah, it was hung up by chains. Devon gave Rory a Finlay roll off the scafold through it to the ring.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


>


Oh this day just got glorious.


----------



## sharkboy22

Starting Tangled Web 6 and holy shit what an opener. Correct me if I'm wrong but that was both guys' CZW debut right? Holy shit, talking about doing right. David Starr was the one that really, really impressed me though. Man, I can't waiting to watch the rest of the show now.


----------



## Lane

David has done a few promos and a dark match tag but yeah this was JT's debut and Starrs main show debut. Also...LOOK AT IT.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> Yeah, it was hung up by chains. Devon gave Rory a Finlay roll off the scafold through it to the ring.


Sounds pretty brutal. Good thing they didn't get snagged up in it. That could have ended horribly.

Off topic but I've been meaning to ask you this pretty much since I saw you on here: Are you the same Lane that used to be on the CZW forum that WrestlingNewsSource used to host?


----------



## Lane

sXeMope said:


> Sounds pretty brutal. Good thing they didn't get snagged up in it. That could have ended horribly.
> 
> Off topic but I've been meaning to ask you this pretty much since I saw you on here: Are you the same Lane that used to be on the CZW forum that WrestlingNewsSource used to host?


Unfortunately. (I was mostly a dumbass then haha)


----------



## sharkboy22

*CZW TANGLED WEB 6​*
1. JT Dunn vs David Starr
★★★½ 

2. Joe Gacy, Alex Colon and Biff Busick vs Matt Tremont, Shane Strickland and Greg Excellent
★★★¼ 

3. Navaeh vs Shanna
★

4. Caleb Konley vs Shane Hollister
★★★½

5. 4Loco vs Beaver Boys
★★★★

6. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett to retain
★★½

7. Amasis and Ophidian vs BLKOut 
★★

8. MASADA vs Drew Gulak
★★★

9. The Nation of Intoxication vs Drew Blood, Ron Mathis and Rory Mondo
★★★½​


----------



## Rah

Jorge Santi & Matt Taven VS Mike Bennett & Chris Masters (16/02/2013 FWE) - I wish there was a way to listen to this match without the horrible commentary, as this was seriously fun outside of it. Masters and Bennet act as such class heels here and play to their looks and egos so well. While Masters is more interested in showing off his body and strength, Bennett works his ego through shoving Taven around and taking the time to make out with Maria in-between spots. I also enjoyed seeing Bennett get into the commentator's face in calling Master's move. "It's a torture wrack, get it right!" :lol. I'm not a fan of Santi while Taven delivered an okay performance but this was the Bennett & Masters show. Super fun for that reason alone.

Kyle Matthews Vs Sal Rinauro (23/06/2013 DSCW) - gotta love Kyle starting a "fuck TNA" chant despite having tried out in their Gutcheck Challenge. Equally hilarious to hear only four year olds keeping the chant going, too. I'll assume that because of the largely swayed demographic that Sal decides to sell comically but, either way, that doesn't do much for me. I enjoy ASW for being a fun fed that gears itself towards chilren, yet it doesn't stoop itself to this type of wrestling. Bleh.

Charles West Vs Kyle Matthews (13/07/2013 WAR) - remember that guy who decided to write a book on fixing the indies? Well, he'd have a field day with WAR. Not only does it look like they house their shows in an abandoned shipping container, their ring is covered in black tape, the referee is morbidly obese and a "prestigious" world title is being contested in front of almost no fans by a 5'7", 180lb pipsqueak in Matthews. Do the fans even mind? Of course not. Matthews is a great wrestler that entertains each time he's in the ring. Likewise for the rest of those involved - it's a product that their fans love. Inversely to the previous match, the child-friendly atmosphere was great here. I loved how Kyle flexed in front of the kids only to have a 6 year old girl outshow him with her arms before the lot of them broke out in "you stink!" chants. Kyle works the perfect heel in these environs, too, and also at a pace that fits. Compared to most of the bigger indies, this match is pretty barebones, but that isn't a negative. Every move, thus no matter its "size", is important and is sold as such. A fun crowd and entertaining wrestling is all you need in a match. Good stuff.

Anthony Henry Vs Kyle Matthews (20/07/2013 EMPIRE) - Anthony has some lethal uppercuts and snap-suplexes while Matthews has a devastating superkick, so when they hit them here, in an arena that enhances the sound, the ambiance feels deathly. Anthony lifting Kyle only to have him fall into a swift kick to the bottom of his jaw looked devastating. Another stupid, roll-up finish, though. Sigh.


----------



## Mattyb2266

So I just put in New Heights and skipped straight to Beaver Boys/4 Loco and it was awesome, I need to re-watch Tangled Web now to see which I liked better but these two teams can do no wrong as far as I'm concerned right now. I'm gonna say this one is **** also.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Mattyb2266 said:


> So I just put in New Heights and skipped straight to Beaver Boys/4 Loco and it was awesome, I need to re-watch Tangled Web now to see which I liked better but these two teams can do no wrong as far as I'm concerned right now. I'm gonna say this one is **** also.


I personally liked the first one sliiightly more but both are **** star matches for sure. Azrieal and Bandido are so underrated it's almost criminal, as are Beaver Boys, but I have a feeling that we'll see those two teams soon in PWG, ROH, TNA or somewhere else due to the quality of their matches getting them exposure.


----------



## sXeMope

Really random question here: But is there anyone here who has a copy of PWG European Vacation II: France who has a good scanner who wouldn't mind hooking me up with a scan of the cover? I ordered all three shows from RF months ago, it showed up without a cover. Asked him to send a cover along with a DVD he forgot in my order and I got another cover for N2.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> Jorge Santi & Matt Taven VS Mike Bennett & Chris Masters (16/02/2013 FWE) - I wish there was a way to listen to this match without the horrible commentary, as this was seriously fun outside of it. Masters and Bennet act as such class heels here and play to their looks and egos so well. While Masters is more interested in showing off his body and strength, Bennett works his ego through shoving Taven around and taking the time to make out with Maria in-between spots. I also enjoyed seeing Bennett get into the commentator's face in calling Master's move. "It's a torture wrack, get it right!" :lol. I'm not a fan of Santi while Taven delivered an okay performance but this was the Bennett & Masters show. Super fun for that reason alone.


I clicked the link and immediately went 

And now I can expect Masters heeling it up too. I half expected it to be Taven as the heel _(b/c ROH has drenched my mind of all other indies?!)_ but logical with Bennett on the other end and that guy as a face just doesn't scream a scenario that can work. No Masters babyface performances is a bit of a bummer, yet that's not to say I haven't enjoyed the guy as a cocky musclehead who deserves a right kick in the groin. This is gonna be fun. I know it.

MASTERS


----------



## sXeMope

Apparently RUDOS (Or someone affiliated with them) are the ones DDoS'ing XWT.


----------



## KingCrash

Wonder why, is it because they put their stuff up or because they think they were behind RUDOS being taken down the first time.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> I personally liked the first one sliiightly more but both are **** star matches for sure. Azrieal and Bandido are so underrated it's almost criminal, as are Beaver Boys, but I have a feeling that we'll see those two teams soon in PWG, ROH, TNA or somewhere else due to the quality of their matches getting them exposure.


I've seen Azrieal and Bandido tag since 09 and it seems they're one of those teams that go up or down based on who they're facing. Just like their matches with the Nation of Intoxication, The Run-Aways, etc were boring to bad and their matches with The Beaver Boys have been great. Would like to see The Beaver Boys in a PWG setting to see how they do.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Apparently RUDOS (Or someone affiliated with them) are the ones DDoS'ing XWT.


Didn't they make an announcement that they think it was UFC AND WWE both behind those attacks? One of the attacks came from Connecticut (WWE's HQ) and one came from some place I can't remember now but the place was somewhat affiliated with UFC. It would make sense too as the attacks started right after UFC's latest PPV.


----------



## Obfuscation

Am I still in the minority of thinking Matt Hardy's best match in his 2005 ROH stint was vs Christopher Daniels and not vs Roderick Strong? b/c the former is just head and shoulders over the latter, if you ask me. Strong's match was pretty good, but lacked a bit something extra behind it to be called really good or great. Potentially the selling in some aspects. I'm fairly forgivable on that. Can't quite put my finger on it. I enjoyed it, but didn't think it was too special.


----------



## Bruce L

HayleySabin said:


> Am I still in the minority of thinking Matt Hardy's best match in his 2005 ROH stint was vs Christopher Daniels and not vs Roderick Strong? b/c the former is just head and shoulders over the latter, if you ask me. Strong's match was pretty good, but lacked a bit something extra behind it to be called really good or great. Potentially the selling in some aspects. I'm fairly forgivable on that. Can't quite put my finger on it. I enjoyed it, but didn't think it was too special.


I didn't think any of them were particularly blow-away, but the Daniels match is my favorite as well, if only for being part of the final four matches of _Fate of an Angel_, which for me is as good a stretch of consecutive matches as any one show has ever put forth.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Didn't they make an announcement that they think it was UFC AND WWE both behind those attacks? One of the attacks came from Connecticut (WWE's HQ) and one came from some place I can't remember now but the place was somewhat affiliated with UFC. It would make sense too as the attacks started right after UFC's latest PPV.


I'm reading a thread in the XWT Forums. X confirmed it to be RUDOS, but the guy behind it is actually posting saying he's not a part of RUDOS, just cool with the staff. Here's the link: http://xwt-forums.net/showthread.php?11022-Impossible-to-connect-on-XWT/page14


----------



## KingCrash

HayleySabin said:


> Am I still in the minority of thinking Matt Hardy's best match in his 2005 ROH stint was vs Christopher Daniels and not vs Roderick Strong? b/c the former is just head and shoulders over the latter, if you ask me. Strong's match was pretty good, but lacked a bit something extra behind it to be called really good or great. Potentially the selling in some aspects. I'm fairly forgivable on that. Can't quite put my finger on it. I enjoyed it, but didn't think it was too special.


Like Bruce I think they're both near the same but I did like Hardy's match with Strong more because of the crowd hate for Hardy and thus them getting behind Strong and Daniels/Hardy feeling more like a WWE television match then anything, not that that's a bad thing but Strong's felt something a bit more.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bruce L said:


> I didn't think any of them were particularly blow-away, but the Daniels match is my favorite as well, if only for being part of the final four matches of _Fate of an Angel_, which for me is as good a stretch of consecutive matches as any one show has ever put forth.


Fate of an Angel is a top notch show all around. Sub out the particularly sloppy Ultimate Endurance and you have a show where I thought relatively high of each match. Punker vs Gibson being one of my favorite ROH World Championship matches the company ever produced.



KingCrash said:


> Like Bruce I think they're both near the same but I did like Hardy's match with Strong more because of the crowd hate for Hardy and thus them getting behind Strong and Daniels/Hardy feeling more like a WWE television match then anything, not that that's a bad thing but Strong's felt something a bit more.


Ironically it's the fact that the Strong match was meant to mean something, yet it didn't suck me in, is why I don't prefer it. With that atmosphere & thought process behind it, it should have had that general special ROH feeling behind it. This was a rare time it didn't have that for me.


----------



## smitlick

If anyones ever interested in going halves/thirds etc with me on a lot of the Best of IWA-MS DVDS that Highspots have for sale do hit me up. I'd like to complete some holes in my collection/viewing but with postage costs being ridiculous I couldn't ever actually go through with it.


Oh and I watched OMEGA Support the Sport.

Surprisingly fun show. Coleman/Alexander vs Richards/O'Reilly had good points but went far too long, Lee vs Everett was good but had a disappointing finish. The rest of the card was OK to nothing majorly amazing but definitely better then expected.


----------



## Lane

Which of those IWA comps are worth getting? I'm looking to get some for my birthday.


----------



## KingCrash

Just a random wrestling thought watching GWF on ESPN Classic but the hour I watched had Barry Horowitz win a match, Jerry Lynn and Sean Waltman going at it, Bull Pain vs Sam Houston as the first coming of Bo Dallas, The Patriot half-assing it vs. Raven as Scott Anthony and Terry Gordy powerbombing Mick Foley on a concrete floor.

And this next hour has Booker T going up against Ian Rotten.


----------



## Lane

ESPN classic wrestling is the GOAT.


----------



## Obfuscation

That sounds glorious, KC.

Speaking of glorious, hot damn at the fabulous Beaver Boys vs 4Loco match from CZW New Heights. Show wasn't good, yet managed to be worth it solely for that bout alone. Plus, Hollister getting the W. Joyous times. Beaver Boys are seriously my new favorite tag team. Shouldn't be surprised. I've always loved the Shard since he showed up in Chikara.


----------



## Lane

Silver and Reynolds have been an absolute pleasure in the CZW tag divis.


----------



## Obfuscation

Just saw on the Tangled Web VI review ^ that the rematch appears to go down too. That's stellar.

on a different and interesting sidenote: I'm five matches down on Buffalo Stampede II atm and wasn't this supposed to be a really bad throwaway show? I've enjoyed this a bit more than the 8th Anniversary & WAY more than the WM weekend shows from the same year. ROH in 2010 is kind of an enigma. I'm just saying.


----------



## Bob Van Dam

I've always wanted to get into watching ROH Wrestling, but before I do I want to purchase some ROH Wrestling DVDs. Can anyone point out which ones are worth the money? I really want to get some from the older years of ROH, and some with the newer years of ROH.


----------



## KingCrash

HayleySabin said:


> on a different and interesting sidenote: I'm five matches down on Buffalo Stampede II atm and wasn't this supposed to be a really bad throwaway show? I've enjoyed this a bit more than the 8th Anniversary & WAY more than the WM weekend shows from the same year. ROH in 2010 is kind of an enigma. I'm just saying.


As far as I remember it was easily one of those shows you throw with another because it's pretty boring. Besides a decent KOW/UIS tag and a Corino/Black main that was the same as their match on HDNet there's nothing that stands out. I know from the 8th Ann. I loved Generico/Davey, the Kings squashing the Bravados and the Steen/Generico/Colt/Corino feud rolling along.


----------



## Bruce L

Bob Van Dam said:


> I've always wanted to get into watching ROH Wrestling, but before I do I want to purchase some ROH Wrestling DVDs. Can anyone point out which ones are worth the money? I really want to get some from the older years of ROH, and some with the newer years of ROH.


Cheap plug: I'm selling some older ROH shows on ebay, for $12 each. Here, for instance, is _Manhattan Mayhem_, which was the general consensus as the best top-to-bottom show in ROH history for quite a while, and still holds up really well today. Check the rest of my page from there; I'd recommend all of these shows even if there wasn't a financial incentive in it for me.


----------



## Groovemachine

Bob Van Dam said:


> I've always wanted to get into watching ROH Wrestling, but before I do I want to purchase some ROH Wrestling DVDs. Can anyone point out which ones are worth the money? I really want to get some from the older years of ROH, and some with the newer years of ROH.


It's an interesting one these days. I would have said Supercard of Honor III for a long time as it's still my favourite ROH show ever. But the company have been releasing some pretty great comp DVDs over the past year so they're certainly a good place to start for new viewers. The ROH/CZW feud comp DVD would be a good one for taking you through arguably the company's best 'season' to date.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG BOLA 2012 Night 1*

1. Strong vs Younger
***1/2

2. Edwards vs O'Reilly
***1/2

3. Ricochet vs Steen
***3/4

4. Cole vs Generico
***1/2

5. Elgin vs Richards
***3/4


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> As far as I remember it was easily one of those shows you throw with another because it's pretty boring. Besides a decent KOW/UIS tag and a Corino/Black main that was the same as their match on HDNet there's nothing that stands out. I know from the 8th Ann. I loved Generico/Davey, the Kings squashing the Bravados and the Steen/Generico/Colt/Corino feud rolling along.


I wasn't bored once. I liked KOW vs Cheech & Cloudy more than everything I saw on the previous events I listed. Then the good Omega vs Aries match? Yeah, this show is a lot of fun. Not even Generico could have made me like that bleh match vs Davey on the Anniversary Show. Black vs Aries was awesome per usual. Although that match was booked two months too late.


----------



## sXeMope

Groovemachine said:


> It's an interesting one these days. I would have said Supercard of Honor III for a long time as it's still my favourite ROH show ever. But the company have been releasing some pretty great comp DVDs over the past year so they're certainly a good place to start for new viewers. The ROH/CZW feud comp DVD would be a good one for taking you through arguably the company's best 'season' to date.


Are you referring to that 10 disc comp on XWT? I'm thinking about getting that (Assuming XWT stays up long enough). Just wondering: What's the VQ on it? Don't really want to spend a week downloading it if the payoff is watching pixelated .avi's thrown onto a disc...


----------



## Bruce L

Can I implore somebody to be a good samaritan and upload/link to those 4Loco/Beaver Boys tags? Never seen either team in action, and I'm always on the lookout for good new tags.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Bob Van Dam said:


> I've always wanted to get into watching ROH Wrestling, but before I do I want to purchase some ROH Wrestling DVDs. Can anyone point out which ones are worth the money? I really want to get some from the older years of ROH, and some with the newer years of ROH.


Better than Our Best (2006) is one of the best and most consistent wrestling shows I've ever seen.


----------



## Obfuscation

After just finishing it right now I can firmly recommend Death Before Dishonor VIII. I saw some matches prior and thought they were great, but lordy the entire show is tremendous. You want ROH to kill it even when it isn't in its "peak" years? Boom. Right here. Stellar.

Can't go wrong with some other classics like: Manhattan Mayhem, Unified, Man Up, & Nowhere To Run. Joe vs Kobashi too if only for the main event. It's 100% worth it there.


----------



## Even Flow

Kevin Steen mentions in the latest Kevin's Weekend Escapades, that upcoming Kevin Steen Show's were filmed with the following:

Drake Younger
Excalibur
Paul London
Nigel McGuiness


----------



## Platt

Wish they'd stick with releasing them as double packs, not only to make them more cost effective to buy but because they're filming them much faster than they can ever release them. That's 7 they have filmed now waiting a release.


----------



## sXeMope

Wasn't there also one filmed with Kendrick? Anyways, Definitely agree with Platt that they should release as double packs. Saves money both ways as they're cunts for shipping costs. I'm personally waiting for the Black Friday sales to buy from them. Have to wonder why they take so long to release them though. The one they had with Jesse Sorenson was released like a week after it was filmed.


----------



## KingCrash

Well part of it is matter of demand and not wanting to overexpose the show. People who want to hear Sorenson speak want to do it now, in a couple of months not so much. Now, one month, two or whenever if you were going to get a Steen/Excalibur shoot odds are you'll plunk down the money. Also you have to figure they're trying to decide which if any is going to be a double release if let's say Nigel is more introspective and sour and you want to pair it with London being wacky.


----------



## Platt

sXeMope said:


> Wasn't there also one filmed with Kendrick? Anyways, Definitely agree with Platt that they should release as double packs. Saves money both ways as they're cunts for shipping costs. I'm personally waiting for the Black Friday sales to buy from them. Have to wonder why they take so long to release them though. The one they had with Jesse Sorenson was released like a week after it was filmed.


There's the four he did this weekend, Eddie Edwards (which is next due out) and Tommaso Ciampa, I'm not sure who the 7th one is could be Kendrick.


----------



## sXeMope

> Brian Kendrick Presents: The Kendrick Theory
> Anyone who has ever heard or watched an interview with Brian Kendrick knows that he is a firm believer in hoaxes and conspiracy theories. Most interviewers will quickly lead Brian back to the topic of pro wrestling. BUT just this one time Highspots.com gives Brian an open outlet to share all his theories about the "evil geniuses" that run the world. The thoughts and opinions that are shared on this video are Brian Kendrick's and do not reflect the thoughts and opinions of Highspots.com. That is why this release is entitled The Kendrick Theory.
> Here are a list of topics that are discussed:
> 
> Illuminati
> Skull & Bones
> 9/11
> Sandy Hook
> War on Terror
> HAARP
> The Moon & Nazis
> CIA & Sex Slaves
> Assassinations
> Supernatural
> Atlantis
> Aliens & Area 51
> Denver Airport
> Ghosts
> Faked Moon Landing
> Big Brother
> 
> Aprox. Running Time: 1 hour 35 mins
> Bonus DVD Match:
> 
> Brian Kendrick vs. Sami Callihan - Combat Zone Wrestling - WrestleCon (4/5/13)


I actually want this...


----------



## EmbassyForever

Yep.. Ricky Marvin will be in ROH DBD XI.


----------



## seabs

*I hope they can afford these fly ins because I don't think they're drawing shit. *


----------



## Rah

Slap him with Kotaro Suzuki and relive the magic. Still, that's a really random choice.


----------



## Lane

I hope this leads to fans getting confused and thinking its Ricky Morton.


----------



## Groovemachine

sXeMope said:


> Are you referring to that 10 disc comp on XWT? I'm thinking about getting that (Assuming XWT stays up long enough). Just wondering: What's the VQ on it? Don't really want to spend a week downloading it if the payoff is watching pixelated .avi's thrown onto a disc...


Ah no, I think the 10 disc comp is a homemade affair, although it covers EVERYTHING remotely to do with the ROH/CZW feud. I was referring to the official comp ROH released as a download for their Ringside members. I thought they were supposed to be getting round to releasing it as a proper disc but upon further inspection of their online catalogue, it's not available. Ringside Member exclusive, for now at least.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I just watched that match again, and man it was tremendous. Awesome storytelling and they even made the shitty NYC care about the story. I need to watch their rematch soon, it wasn't as good as this one but I remmber it had a nice touch with Strong taking Edwards more seriously.


----------



## Obfuscation

YES. Been wanting to watch that match for the longest time. Kind of trailed off from my Edwards as World Champion project a few months back. _(I watched one out of like...four. Not counting vs Davey.)_ Glad it's on Youtube.

So yeah, Reclamation Night One is poor. I knew everyone would be right but I couldn't sleep so I figured I'd watch it. Steen vs Young was awesome. Didn't mind it being short. It was fast & explosive. Knew those two couldn't disappoint. MsChif vs Athena was fun too. ROH please don't book anymore Whitmer vs Bennett matches. Those lads have zero chemistry.


----------



## Bruce L

ROH DVDs back up on ebay, on the offchance somebody hasn't seen them yet (+ 1 that's back on the market):


*Night of Champions *(3/22/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251321386704?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Death Before Dishonor I *(7/19/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317232151?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem I *(5/7/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317232254?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Joe vs. Kobashi *(10/1/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317240871?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*This Means War *(10/29/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317241183?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317241325?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Dragon Gate Challenge *(3/30/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317247831?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2 *(12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317248157?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC *(2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317248275?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Supercard of Honor II *(3/31/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317250881?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned *(5/12/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317251210?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Final Battle 2007 *(12/30/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317251378?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317257330?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Northern Navigation *(7/25/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317259706?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem III *(6/13/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317259845?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## smitlick

*PWG BOLA 2012 Night 2*

1. Adam Cole vs Eddie Edwards
***1/2

2. Ricochet vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

3. Team Statutory vs B-Boy, Drake Younger & Willie Mack
**3/4

4. Adam Cole vs Sami Callihan
***1/4

5. Michael Elgin vs Ricochet
***3/4

6. The Young Bucks & Brian Cage vs Rick Knox, El Generico & Kevin Steen
***

7. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
***3/4

Really fun tournament... Cole & Elgin definitely were the two best of the tournament so it was nice to see them do so well.


*ROH Caged Hostility*

1. Jay Lethal vs Adam Page
***

2. The Bravados vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander
***1/4

3. WGTT vs The House of Truth
**

4. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly
**3/4

5. SCUM vs The Briscoes & Rhett Titus
***1/4

Pretty average run of the mill show but very easy to watch. Felt like a house show and the Cage Match felt very safe.


*ROH The Hunt for Gold*

1. BJ Whitmer & Rhett Titus vs reDRagon
**1/2

2. Jay Lethal vs Steve Corino
**

3. Roderick Strong vs Silas Young
***

4. Kevin Steen vs Tadarius Thomas
**3/4

5. Adam Cole vs Jimmy Jacobs
***3/4

6. Michael Elgin vs Rhino
**3/4

7. The Briscoes vs The American Wolves
***1/2

Cole/Jacobs and the Main Tag Match is worth a look otherwise a fairly disappointing show. Very house show/tv show like which is weird when they should be looking to sell DVDs.


----------



## Groovemachine

AR Fox vs Ricochet in an Evolution's End match has been booked for Evolve 24. What's Fox gonna do to kill himself this time?


----------



## sXeMope

The Evolution's End match concept seems rather odd, but I really hope there are ladders involved. Fox/Nese should also be a great match. I really hate how Evolve became DGUSA-lite though. The leaderboard and win-loss record made it feel different. It's also nice to see Josh Alexander in the Style Battle. Dude's like the Brian Cage of the Midwest/Canada.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Death Before Dishonor X*

1. Cedric Alexander & Caprice Coleman vs SCUM
**1/2

2. Tadarius Thomas vs Silas Young
**

3. Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH
**3/4

4. Rhett Titus & BJ Whitmer vs The Briscoes
**

5. Homicide vs Jay Lethal
**1/2

6. Irish Airborne vs The House of Truth
***

7. Adam Cole vs Mike Mondo
***1/2

8. SCUM vs Rhett Titus & Charlie Haas
**3/4

9. Rhino vs Kevin Steen
***3/4

Cole/Mondo is probably my favourite Mondo match in ROH from memory.


----------



## RKing85

started to make a list of things I will be purchasing on Black Friday.


----------



## Obfuscation

Groovemachine said:


> AR Fox vs Ricochet in an Evolution's End match has been booked for Evolve 24. What's Fox gonna do to kill himself this time?


Is that like a loser leaves town sort of stip? If not, then my excitement won't be here hoping that twat fucks off.


----------



## Groovemachine

Alas, no, it's the kind of 'kooky' stip of normal rules inside the ring, but weapons are allowed outside the ring. Just an excuse for AR Fox to do some batshit crazy dives on the floor for no reason.


----------



## Chismo

The Young Bucks vs. Bad Influence (QPW The DEbut Show) ***3/4



Groovemachine said:


> AR Fox vs Ricochet in an Evolution's End match has been booked for Evolve 24. What's Fox gonna do to kill himself this time?


The previous EE match between Sami and Fox was great, this one could be even better, Fox delivers in crazy matches, and Ricochet is one of the best wrestlers in the world at the moment, so yeah, I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Obfuscation

Groovemachine said:


> Alas, no, it's the kind of 'kooky' stip of normal rules inside the ring, but weapons are allowed outside the ring. Just an excuse for AR Fox to do some batshit crazy dives on the floor for no reason.


Sounds like a pass for me. Then again, everything with Fox is.


----------



## Lane

ATTACK! Pro Wrestling out of the Uk looks fun as hell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SCv6stlitY
This one has complete lunacy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...WyKWe9Q_TgA&src_vid=6SCv6stlitY&v=ZIYBkA5TrUg


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW Chri$ Ca$h Memorial Show
12/9/2009
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*


*Chris Cash Invitational Battle Royal* - N/A

*Singles Match*
Kevin Marcos vs. Joe Gacy - DUD

*Singles Match*
Apollo Starr vs. Rich Swann - 1,25 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Trent Acid vs. Little Mondo - DUD

*CZW Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Singles Match*
Ashton Vuitton vs. Egotistico Fantastico - 2,00 / 5,00

*Tag Team Match*
GQ & Ian Knoxx vs. Z-Barr & Nick Berk - DUD

*Average Value = 0,95*










*CZW Down With The Sickness 4Ever 2009
12/9/2009
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*

*Singles Match*
Trent Acid vs. Jon Dahmer - DUD

*Tag Team Match*
Spanish Armada vs. Team Macktion - 2,00 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Greg Excellent vs. Drew Gulak - 2,00 / 5,00

*#1 Contendership for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship: Three-Way-Dance*
B-Boy vs. Devon Moore vs. Scotty Vortekz - 2,75 / 5,00

*CZW World Tag Team Championship: Tag Team Match*
The Best Around vs. Tyler Veritas & Adam Cole - 2,25 / 5,00

*CZW Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Singles Match*
Egotistico Fantastico vs. Drew Blood - 2,50 / 5,00

*"Dream Partner" Tag Team Match*
Jon Moxley & Nick Gage vs. xOMGx & DJ Hyde - 1,50 / 5,00

*CZW Ultraviolent Underground Championship: Devil Wears Prada Death Match*
Danny Havoc vs. Sami Callihan - 3,50 / 5,00

*Average Value = 2.125*

*Next: CZW Severed Ties (10/10/2009)*​


----------



## Corey

Smartmarkvideo is having a sale, and it's NOT their normal one. 

*We are having a sale. Yes we said a SALE. Spend $50 or more and save 25% off your order of dvds/mp4s at www.smartmarkvideo.com *


----------



## Obfuscation

:hmm:

This could be the best chance to stock up.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem V Review:
*
Silas Young vs Adam Page -* **** (Good, fun opener, What KUSHIDA vs Page should've been like)

Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory -* *** (This wasn't very good.. The match was a big mess and lots of the moves were awkward)

Matt Taven vs Mike Mondo - *** *(Mondo's new look sucks. He has the CAW look. LOL @ no reaction for his big return. LOL 2 @ Some virgin trying to touch one of the hoopla hotties. The match was really bland, the Superkicks looked terrible. The last 2-3 minutes were cheesy as hell, overbooking at its worst)

Forever Hooligans vs Young Bucks -* ***3/4* (Great match, everything you'd expect from them)



Spoiler: 17th August reveal



Outlaw Inc. vs Marshall Law - N/R (Outlaw Inc. entrance was f'n amazing. Great job. The match, on the hand, was crap. Are you serious? They made them look like million dollars and then they had a competitive match with QT MARSHALL AND RD EVANS? The biggest clowns in the roster? Plain stupid. As much as I love the idea of Kingston in ROH, I don't see them working very good with teams like C&C and AR although I'm really looking forward to them vs Wolves)



Tommaso Ciampa vs Mike Bennett - ****1/2* (I know I'm in minority, but I thought Ciampa vs Bennett was really, really good. Bennett did a good job working on Ciampa's leg and I loved the way he teased Piledriver (esp the one on the apron). This was probably Bennett's best match in ROH, imo)

Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong - ***3/4* (Meh, I don't like how Steen is turning into your typical indy wrestler, he's so much better than this. This was a Strike-Move-Strike-Move match with no structure)

Michael Elgin vs Karl Anderson -* **** *(Awesome match, other than the super unnecessary Bicycle Kick sequance, it was damn good, the crowd did their best to ruin the match but I won't let those fuckers ruin my enjoyment)

American Wolves vs reDRagon - ***1/2*


Spoiler: Result and explanation



(I'm so sick of this combination, at least the match served it's purpose with O'Reilly looking very good, he kicked out of Wolves' finisher and made DR tap)


----------



## Rah

What did the crowd do to try ruin the Anderson match?


----------



## KingCrash

Well I got my overtime paycheck today so it's time to buy a crapload of Indy DVDs from SMV. Definitely getting the new Tyler Black best-of and AIW's Absolution 8.

EDIT: I think they were doing random chants throughout the match, I read they did Benoit chants when someone got a crossface, USA/Hooooooo! because they thought Elgin looks like Hacksaw, Gillberg for Anderson, etc.


----------



## Rah

Ah, so just the typical indy-fan mentality, then. The sad part is that they're now making a noise during WWE shows with moronic chants directed at ECW whenever someone does something remotely hardcore. Why do these people exist and why is it not legal to euthanise them?


----------



## Platt

So this morning Highspots put the Eddie Edwards Kevin Steen show up for $15, great I though when I get home I'll order that and PWG TEN. I go to order it just now and it's up to $20 :cuss:


----------



## seabs

*Quick question. Are there any other FIP unreleased matches that got released as bonus matches on ROH/DGUSA shows? I know of Lethal/Danielson as a bonus on Domination and the Sydal/Danielson bonus on a DGUSA show. Are there any other that never got released by FIP but are available as bonus matches on other DVDs? Ta.*


----------



## Chismo

NYC having the worst crowds ever, shocker. No wonder TNA don't want to film anything from that cesspool of annoying smarks.


----------



## sXeMope

Seabs said:


> *Quick question. Are there any other FIP unreleased matches that got released as bonus matches on ROH/DGUSA shows? I know of Lethal/Danielson as a bonus on Domination and the Sydal/Danielson bonus on a DGUSA show. Are there any other that never got released by FIP but are available as bonus matches on other DVDs? Ta.*


Not sure if this is what you mean, but I know the semi-finals and finals of the 2010 JPC were released on Evolve 14 and 15 I believe.

I really hate that SMV and IVP are having sales at the same general time. Luckily the IVP sale goes into next week so I can somewhat spread them out. I'm really dreading Black Friday. I can easily see myself spending $300+ that weekend.


----------



## Groovemachine

I'm working my way through Manhattan Mayhem V so will post a full review in a day or two, but here's what I had in my notes about the crowd during Anderson/Elgin:

"Classy NY crowd by the way; Elgin locks in a Crossface, so of course they start chanting 'Chris Benoit', and one fan goes so far as to stand on his chair and jump off, pretending to hang himself. Nice."


----------



## EmbassyForever

Groovemachine said:


> I'm working my way through Manhattan Mayhem V so will post a full review in a day or two, but here's what I had in my notes about the crowd during Anderson/Elgin:
> 
> "Classy NY crowd by the way; Elgin locks in a Crossface, so of course they start chanting 'Chris Benoit', *and one fan goes so far as to stand on his chair and jump off, pretending to hang himself. Nice."*


Oh yeah. Forgot about it. That fat fuck made me fpalm for a good minute. What is wrong with them?


----------



## Mattyb2266

Seabs said:


> *Quick question. Are there any other FIP unreleased matches that got released as bonus matches on ROH/DGUSA shows? I know of Lethal/Danielson as a bonus on Domination and the Sydal/Danielson bonus on a DGUSA show. Are there any other that never got released by FIP but are available as bonus matches on other DVDs? Ta.*


Evolve 7 has Jon Moxley vs Roderick Strong for the FIP title from 2010, but I believe everything else as far as DGUSA and Evolve goes was already released at one point or another.


----------



## Lane

Seabs said:


> *Quick question. Are there any other FIP unreleased matches that got released as bonus matches on ROH/DGUSA shows? I know of Lethal/Danielson as a bonus on Domination and the Sydal/Danielson bonus on a DGUSA show. Are there any other that never got released by FIP but are available as bonus matches on other DVDs? Ta.*


The majority of the 2010 Peterson Cup was released on various EVOLVE dvds earlier this year.


----------



## Lane

sXeMope said:


> Not sure if this is what you mean, but I know the semi-finals and finals of the 2010 JPC were released on Evolve 14 and 15 I believe.
> 
> I really hate that SMV and IVP are having sales at the same general time. Luckily the IVP sale goes into next week so I can somewhat spread them out. I'm really dreading Black Friday. I can easily see myself spending $300+ that weekend.


My birthday is Sunday which means money which means that IVP sale is getting raped and i'll finnaly be buying something from them.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> My birthday is Sunday which means money which means that IVP sale is getting raped and i'll finnaly be buying something from them.


My cart is around $130 when everything is applied, and I've got about an additional $50 worth of DVDs to buy in the future. The good thing about this sale is that you get the never ending 10% off code as well


----------



## Mattyb2266

So I need help from the chikara fans here. I'm looking to take advantage of SMVs sale, but I'm not sure which to get, Young Lions Cup VI or King of Trios 2008? Any suggestions?


----------



## smitlick

Highspots just put up a Kevin Steen Show Double Pack with Excalibur & Paul London as well as Old School with Tammy Sytch & Steve Corino.


----------



## Platt

They put up on twitter that they'll be releasing a new shoot every week till the end of the year, which while insane does mean we should get all the the filmed Steen shows by then.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Platt said:


> They put up on twitter that they'll be releasing a new shoot every week till the end of the year, which while insane does mean we should get all the the filmed Steen shows by then.


And presumably a lot more.

There's about 20 weeks left in the year.

How many does Steen have shot but unreleased? Like 4?


----------



## Groovemachine

smitlick said:


> *Highspots just put up a Kevin Steen Show Double Pack with Excalibur & Paul London *as well as Old School with Tammy Sytch & Steve Corino.


Well that just sounds f'n amazing. I might have to actually buy those this time.


----------



## Platt

THECHAMPION said:


> And presumably a lot more.
> 
> There's about 20 weeks left in the year.
> 
> How many does Steen have shot but unreleased? Like 4?


17 weeks left after next week. After London/Excalibur there's 4 Steen ones left (if they release them solo) and they mentioned shoots with the following women Sunny, Mia Yim, Ivelisse Velez, Daffney, Amber O'Neal, Santana Garrett & Cheerleader Melissa. So that leaves 6 more mystery shoots. There's bound to be a few more Steen shows shot in the next 3 months so those might be some of them.


----------



## Bruce L

Alright, you know the drill: Flogging what's left of my ROH DVDs on ebay again.


*Night of Champions *(3/22/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251321386704?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Death Before Dishonor I *(7/19/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317232151?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*At Our Best *(3/13/2004)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251321712582?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*This Means War *(10/29/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317241183?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317241325?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Dragon Gate Challenge *(3/30/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317247831?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2 *(12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317248157?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC *(2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317248275?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Supercard of Honor II *(3/31/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317250881?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned *(5/12/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317251210?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Final Battle 2007 *(12/30/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317251378?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317257330?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Northern Navigation *(7/25/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317259706?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Tokyo Summit *(9/14/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251323451145?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Rising Above 2008 *(11/22/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251323451781?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem III *(6/13/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317259845?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## smitlick

I've listed the New Highspots Shoot Interview with Eric Embry and Steve Corino if anyones interested

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181201701458?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Also massive thanks to anyone thats ever bought from me on eBay as this week I reached Power Seller/Top Rated Seller status which is pretty fucking cool


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao @ American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans from All Star Extravaganza V. Every sequence was stupid. Goodness. Fact that I've legit never really liked a match from American Wolves proves that they're undoubtedly the worst tag team I've ever seen. I've seen American Males matches I had some fun with. I wonder if there is a Tekno Team 2000 match out there that's better. Probably. Can a match from the Wolves just not, you know, suck?

On the other hand the three way match from the same event was a total blast. Young Bucks were in it. Wait for it. No one is surprised that it was an easy to watch, enjoyable all around sprint. Why aren't they in tag team picture? So many questions towards ROH's current existence. Yeah, the Bucks tag was MOTN btw.


----------



## EmbassyForever

HayleySabin said:


> :lmao @ American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans from All Star Extravaganza V. Every sequence was stupid. Goodness. Fact that I've legit never really liked a match from American Wolves proves that they're undoubtedly the worst tag team I've ever seen. I've seen American Males matches I had some fun with. I wonder if there is a Tekno Team 2000 match out there that's better. Probably. Can a match from the Wolves just not, you know, suck?
> 
> On the other hand the three way match from the same event was a total blast. Young Bucks were in it. Wait for it. No one is surprised that it was an easy to watch, enjoyable all around sprint. Why aren't they in tag team picture? So many questions towards ROH's current existence. Yeah, the Bucks tag was MOTN btw.


What you thought about Taven/Strong and Elgin/London?


----------



## RKing85

is the shopping cart not working for anyone else at highspots?


----------



## Obfuscation

EmbassyForever said:


> What you thought about Taven/Strong and Elgin/London?


I liked Strong vs Taven. It was going to hold up as my MOTN until the three way tag came down. Taven looked good and Strong continued his consistency on the year.

Wasn't into London vs Elgin. This is a tiny piece I wrote on it last night: "Elgin sucked big time in this. What a shock. London looked swell. Unfortunately it wasn't enough to carry the match. Elgin doesn't even work like a big man. It's quite confusing. He often doesn't know what he's doing in a match. He tries and fails miserably. London though...yeah, he'll always be good. Paul's the man."


----------



## THECHAMPION

Platt said:


> 17 weeks left after next week. After London/Excalibur there's 4 Steen ones left (if they release them solo) and they mentioned shoots with the following women Sunny, Mia Yim, Ivelisse Velez, Daffney, Amber O'Neal, Santana Garrett & Cheerleader Melissa. So that leaves 6 more mystery shoots. There's bound to be a few more Steen shows shot in the next 3 months so those might be some of them.


Oh I thought you meant a Steen Show per week.

A shoot per week is less interesting to me. 

I hope Steen gets The Rock on his show.


----------



## KingCrash

HayleySabin said:


> :lmao @ American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans from All Star Extravaganza V. Every sequence was stupid. Goodness. Fact that I've legit never really liked a match from American Wolves proves that they're undoubtedly the worst tag team I've ever seen. I've seen American Males matches I had some fun with. I wonder if there is a Tekno Team 2000 match out there that's better. Probably. Can a match from the Wolves just not, you know, suck?


Have you ever seen Wolves vs. Bryan/Black, Jay/Steen 2 out of 3, Steen/Bryan or SSB from HDNet? Those are four of my favorite Wolves matches off the top of my head.


----------



## Obfuscation

Buddy of mine was there live for the 2/3 falls match. He raved about it, but then again he loved the Davey vs Eddie singles matches so he and I have our differences. I guess I'll watch if I can find it. Same goes for all four you listed. Well, I saw the SSB match and thought it was shit. I can do with a rewatch if it doesn't take up much time. Never did see that Tag Title Classic match. Or if I did, all memory of it has been flushed. The Wolves - hate calling em that ugh - matches have been the kind of wrestling I can't get into. So many stupid mannerisms by both. Davey with a cloverleaf then in comes Eddie to put a chinlock on Davey to apply more pressure. Wtf is that garbage? Even the matches vs Generico & Steen did nothing for me. And those two spent a year giving The Briscoes their best matches ever.

Really can't say I've liked a match from them. Best off the top of my head was from Phoenix Rising vs Generico & Colt only b/c I didn't hate it. Mediocre would be the best term there. Still certain they're the worst tag team I've ever seen. It's a lock at this point. You don't go four years without a match to show for it and not earn that title.


----------



## seabs

*Austin Aries vs CM Punk - Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/2005*
_I've never actually seen this before which I'm a tad ashamed to admit. I haven't actually seen the majority of Punk's title run actually. I always wanted to watch it all at once and see more pre title Punk before I did so I guess I kept it putting it off until after I watched other stuff and you all know how that goes. This rules though and I thought it was better than any of the Joe/Punk matches. Or at least I enjoyed it more than any of them and I'd call it the best/my favourtie ROH match up to this point. Early neck work from Punk is great for a bunch of reasons but it's great just as a stand alone opening to a big title match like this. Then you've got the callback to it being the tactic Punk used in his other title matches with Joe and the fact that they'd been pushing Aries having a nigling neck injury for the past few shows leading into this. It just being a nigling injury fits well too with the neck work being limited and Aries not having to really sell it later in the match. DVD on the apron is an awesome transition spot. ROH guys do spots like this in every match now just because but this is how you do a spot like that. Only in massive matches like this and only as big plot points to the match. Aries and is getting schooled and he has to pull something big out to make up for falling so far behind in the early goings. Aries control segment is really good and the crowd are just perfection. Can't remember to many crowds adding so much to a single match in a non-comedic sense. Booing everything Aries did and cheering for everything Punk did. Made it feel like Aries vs the world and was perfect given how the match was finishing. Didn't think they really went into overkill during the finish but if they did then everything worked. Kick out at 1 off Aries stealing the Pepsi Plunge was perfection. Like actual perfection in how and when to do a kick out at 1 spot. Punk aint staying down and he sure as shit as staying down for a finish like that. Punk going straight into the Ananconda Vice after Aries seemed to hit the 450 totally clean was eh but that was literally the only blemish I had with this. Post match promo will probably lift it up a few spots on my list too. Unreal watching the match to think that 5 minutes that same crowd would be booing Punk out of the ring. Amazing._

*****1/2+*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Chattanooga, Tennessee 9/6/13

- Adam Cole & "Sicilian Psychopath" Tommaso Ciampa vs. Kevin Steen & "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin
- ROH World Tag Team Champion Kyle O'Reilly vs. Cedric Alexander
- ROH World Tag Team Champion Bobby Fish vs. Caprice Coleman
- Adrenaline RUSH vs. Alabama Attitude
- Non-Title Match - ROH World TV Champion Matt Taven (with Truth Martini) vs. Davey Richards
- Roderick Strong vs. Raymond Rowe
- Jay Lethal vs. Luke Hawx

Birmingham, Alabama 9/7/13

- Ringmaster's Challenge - Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong
- Instant Reward Proving Ground Match - ROH World Tag Team Champions reDRagon vs. C & C Wrestle Factory vs. Adrenaline RUSH vs. Alabama Attitude
- Proving Ground Match - ROH World TV Champion Matt Taven (with Truth Martini) vs. Jay Lethal
- Survival of the Fittest 2012 Rematch - Davey Richards vs. Michael Bennett (with Maria Kanellis)
- Kevin Steen vs. "God's Gift" QT Marshall
- "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin vs. Raymond Rowe
- "Sicilian Psychopath" Tommaso Ciampa vs. Luke Hawx

The Alabama show has a great chance to "top" Reclamation Night 2. Hopefully the Main Event delivers. Night 1 looks pretty damn bad too other than Taven/Richards and maybe if Rowe/Strong done right. I don't know about the main event, this could be a bland ROH style match like the 6 Man from TV or Wolves vs Lethal and Elgin.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Killer Instinct*

1. Michael Elgin vs Mike Bennett
***

2. 3.0 vs The Bravado Brothers
***

3. Bobby Fish vs QT Marshall
*3/4

4. SCUM vs WGTT vs Rhett Titus & BJ Whitmer
**3/4

5. Roderick Strong vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/4

6. Davey Richards vs Mike Mondo
***3/4

7. The Briscoes vs Eddie Edwards & Adam Cole
***1/2

8. Kevin Steen vs Jay Lethal
***​


----------



## Tanner1495

I really like The Wolves vs Young Bucks from DDT4 2011, thought it was pretty good, but I enjoy Eddie Edwards more than most


----------



## sXeMope

Beyond Wrestling is having Chris Dickinson vs. Kevin Steen at an upcoming show. That should definitely be an interesting match.


Also, I watched Rey Mysterio vs. Juventud Guerrera from Bad Ass Extreme Bash 1996 today. I swear you see Nick Gage in the crowd after they do the car spot and start walking back to the ring. It looks nearly identical to him IMO


----------



## Mattyb2266

It probably was Gage. He said in a shoot interview that he went to ECW shows regularly with his brother and Trent Acid.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah it would be a surprise at all. I would imagine he was a wrestling fan and he's from the Philly the area. I'm not sure if you can be from Philly, be a wrestling fan, end up in CZW, and not have gone to some ECW shows at the Arena.


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem V*

Silas Young vs Adam Page - ***3/4*
Fine contest but I don't see what all the fuss is about with Adam Page, he seems pretty bland to me.

C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush - ***3/4*
ACH is always a highlight but after Cedric's botch this kinda fell apart.

_By the way, this ridiculously squeaky ring is PISSING ME OFF!_

Mike Mondo vs Matt Taven - *****
Reasonably decent actually, wasn't expecting it to be as good as that. Mondo is still generic though.

Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans - ******
This was a terrific tag contest. They had a very grounded opening portion, exchanging tags, all good basic tag team stuff. And then things spilled to the outside and it went crazy. Crowd were going mental which helped things too. Funny to see the Bucks as faces again after all this time as solid heels. For me, Kosloz was probably the stand out of the match; his finishing sequence was incredible, catching Nick Jackson on his shoulders and flipping him over into a torture rack position. So smooth and effortless. Definitely check this out, I can see others going higher on the rating.

Outlaw Inc vs Marshall Law - ***1/2*
Great moment with the reveal of Outlaw Inc, but the match wasn't anything to write home about at all.

Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa - ****1/2*
Massively exceeded my expectations. Ciampa sold the leg tremendously and looked great throughout; I'd be OK if he ends up winning the World Title tournament, he seems to be having a good run at the moment. Him faking an injury early on was a bit weird; on the one hand it was fun to see him joke around a bit at Bennett's expense, but at the same time it came off as rather heelish. Apron piledriver tease was a good moment, Bennett played his part well, and his targeting of Ciampa's leg once it had been re-injured was stellar. Could have shaved off a few minutes somewhere, but this was good.

Roderick Strong vs Kevin Steen - ****1/4*
This got off to a great start but then slowed down dramatically. It picked up again towards the end but considering the talent involved, I think they were ever so slightly going through the motions.

Michael Elgin vs Karl Anderson - ****1/4*
Bunch of no selling towards the end really detracted from this one. Enjoyable to a point, but they went overboard and it just became about throwing bombs at each other. Classy NY crowd by the way; Elgin locks in a Crossface, so of course they start chanting 'Chris Benoit', and one fan goes so far as to stand on his chair and jump off, pretending to hang himself. Nice. :side:

RedDRagon vs American Wolves - ***3/4*
MOVEZ~! With no rhyme or reason. They used a spot I absolutely loathe as well; Davey runs O'Reilly into Fish, so that Fish has O'Reilly's head tucked under his arm. Davey dropkicks Fish to the mat, causing Fish to DDT his partner. Such a bullshit spot, why would Fish be holding onto his partner's head that tightly? Bah. Shoddy camera work completely missed Edwards going through a table, nice work there. Saving grace of this match was the spot where Fish is holding Davey's arm by the barricade, and O'Reilly hits dropkick off the apron to cause serious damage to Richards' arm, which leads directly into the finish. Wait...LIMB WORK?! Surely not! 

I like the gimmick of Outlaw Inc breaking people's fingers. Could be a fun few anarchic weeks coming up.

For a show with the 'Manhattan Mayhem' moniker, it was a bit disappointing, but I guess those days are long gone so it's irrelevant. Bucks/Hooligans is awesome, and Bennett/Ciampa was fun and worth checking out, but apart from that it's a skippable show.


----------



## KingCrash

Looks like I'm going to have to check out Bennett/Ciampa, more then the usual amount of people have liked that match. If there hadn't been a horrid faction in SCUM in ROH then I'd be more excited for Outlaw Inc. coming in, but anytime I can get more Eddie Kingston is fine with me.

Might have to go to the Birmingham ROH show if I get the day off, Chattanooga's closer but that show looks terrible besides the main.


----------



## Obfuscation

KC I watched the Super Smash Brothers vs Davey/Eddie match and I wasn't feeling it. Pretty standard stuff from those two which I can't support. SSB had some solid moments in it. Never did feel as if they had a chance to win though. Fans didn't even react when FATALITY was hit. Never understood why the crowds for each taping were so dead.


----------



## KingCrash

The HDNet crowds were dead for just about everything by the end, Philly was ROH's version of the Impact Zone. Wouldn't count out that in ROH the SSB were more enhancement then anything else so the crowd didn't really know them (the silence during a SSB/HOT match was frightning) but it was a fun good match to me. May have to pop in the Wolves comp dvd to see how their run holds up and if I still despise Ladder War II more than anything.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh yeah they were, but it felt as if they were trying to make the nearfalls and competitive nature of SSB vs Davey & Edwards feel legit. Can't say it did, but at least they tried. Better than nothing.

We're in agreement there. Ladder War II is god awful. Props to Eddie for working the match, but seriously, the match was flat out bad. NYC was already at their ultimate worst as an audience by that time too + Prazak & Hero couldn't sound less interested while watching. Nothing about it worked, unfortunately.


----------



## smitlick

So I cant remember if I did post about it but the Steen Show with The Super Smash Bros is highly recommended. Hilarious stuff especially the story about the priest running shows.


----------



## Lane

"Can..can you wrestle in your Sponge Bob boxers?"


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW Severed Ties
10/10/2009
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*


*Tag Team Match*
Team Macktion vs. Azrieal & Bandido Jr. - 2,00 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Greg Excellent vs. Trent Acid - 1,00 / 5,00
_- I don't usually comment on these matches but I have to say one thing about the
Trent Acid vs Greg Excellent match that made me pretty sad.
Trent said before the match that "If I lose this match, I'll leave forever!"
He lost. The fans gave him the "nananana nananana hey hey hey goodbye" 
and "don't come back" chants. That was his last match before his death.

R.I.P. Michael "Trent Acid" Verdi._

*Singles Match*
Devon Moore vs. Egotistico Fantastico - 2,25 / 5,00

*Fans Bring The Weapons Six-Man Tag Team Match*
H8 Club & Jon Moxley vs. DJ Hyde, xOMGx and Scotty Vortekz - 2,25 / 5,00

*CZW Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Singles Match*
Drew Blood vs. Ryan McBride - 1,75 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Sami Callihan vs. Eddie Kingston - 2,75 / 5,00

*CZW World Tag Team Championship: Tag Team Match*
The Best Around vs. BLKOUT - 2,25 / 5,00

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship: Singles Match*
Drake Younger vs. B-Boy - 4,25 / 5,00

*Average Value = 2.3125*

*Next: CZW Tournament Of Death 8.5: REWIND (25/10/2009)*

_Only TOD 8.5, Night Of Infamy and COD 11 to go and 2009 is complete._​


----------



## Obfuscation

Isn't like fans knew what would happen to Trent following. All part of the show. He knew it and certainly probably didn't take anything the fans said to heart.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

HayleySabin said:


> Isn't like fans knew what would happen to Trent following. All part of the show. He knew it and certainly probably didn't take anything the fans said to heart.


I know that, but it still made me sad to see his career end the way it did after everything he did.


----------



## sXeMope

While it does suck that he died, I really can't blame the fans for doing that. They, especially the long-time fans, could see that Trent was a shadow of his former self...And that's being generous. It's a shame really because I think he really could have made something of himself in the business if he didn't make some of the choices he did.


----------



## Obfuscation

I was never big on him, but that's what was said in the *Card Subject To Change* documentary by the main promoter in the doc. Took the opinion with a grain of salt, but eh. I'm just a lad who loves wrestling. Not like my opinion is always astute for success in the biz.


----------



## KingCrash

You can feel for Acid now because he died and what he was going through but honestly there was no reason he should have been wrestling at all let alone in CZW during those last few months. There was a question of if he was on something in a couple of matches, the fans booed him so much after one match they chanted Never Come Back and at times it got embarrassing for him.


----------



## Corey

Who's up for watching some classic ROH today/tonight? Watching Bryan tear it up with Cena last Sunday really got me thinking about the days when Danielson would do the same against anyone they put in front of him on a damn near weekly basis. Let's see some reviews tonight fellas! ROH 2005-2008 day!


----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWG DDT 4 2009 Review:*

Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs. The Dynasty (Joey Ryan & Scott Lost) - ****1/2*

Dark & Lovely (Human Tornado & Scorpio Sky) vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber (Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor) - ****1/2
*
The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) vs. Brandon & Dustin Cutler - PWG World Tag Team Championships - ****1/2*

The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber (Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor) - PWG World Tag Team Championships - *****1/4*

Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin) -* ****1/4*

The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) (c) vs. Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) - PWG World Tag Team Championships - ******


----------



## THECHAMPION

God I love DDT4 09.

Probably the single show that most made me love PWG/Indy wrestling.


----------



## Sephiroth

Guys, which is the best Steen vs. Generico match?


----------



## Mattyb2266

Sephiroth said:


> Guys, which is the best Steen vs. Generico match?


Definitely PWG - Steen Wolf, but as far as ROH goes, I really liked their death before dishonor match in Toronto.


----------



## Corey

Sephiroth said:


> Guys, which is the best Steen vs. Generico match?


BOLA 2011 - **** 3/4
Steen Wolf Ladder Match - **** 1/2
Final Battle 2010 Fight Without Honor - **** 1/2 (needs a rewatch)
SITS: Day 1 La Revancha - *** 3/4
Death Before Dishonor VIII - *** 3/4 (also needs a rewatch)

IMO

They had another match at a show called... Hate: Chapter II I think? Never saw it though.


----------



## Lane

I'm kind of having a mind fuck right now with IVP. I've never ordered anything before from them. As far as I've gone is checking how much shipping will be and this was back in May. I logged into my account today and it said I ordered all the stuff but I've never been billed for it or received anything. Just wondering if anyone else has had this happen to them?


----------



## Corey

Lane said:


> I'm kind of having a mind fuck right now with IVP. I've never ordered anything before from them. As far as I've gone is checking how much shipping will be and this was back in May. I logged into my account today and it said I ordered all the stuff but I've never been billed for it or received anything. Just wondering if anyone else has had this happen to them?


Yeah it's nothing to worry about. If you go through the cart checkout process to see how much shipping will be it adds the purchase to your account as a pending order but you're never charged unless you actually do go through Paypal or credit card info or whatever. I still have one on my account that's pending from September of last year. It never goes away.


----------



## Lane

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah it's nothing to worry about. If you go through the cart checkout process to see how much shipping will be it adds the purchase to your account as a pending order but you're never charged unless you actually do go through Paypal or credit card info or whatever. I still have one on my account that's pending from September of last year. It never goes away.


Thank you so much man. I was sitting for a few mins thinking if I actually ordered this stuff back in May and just never got it haha.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

> Originally Posted by Sephiroth
> Guys, which is the best Steen vs. Generico match?



I would say their Final Battle bout. It was fervent and powerful, and the work-rate was spectacular. It also had a number of admirable spots and visuals, with my favorites being mutually between the running tornado DDT through the ladder set up on the outside of the ring and guardrail and table on top of the ladder spot, and Kevin Steen tasting and smearing himself in Generico's blood. There were some tremendously ridiculous spots, although they to a certain degree marred the match from being unadulterated. That is because some of the high spots should have been the culmination. Nevertheless, it was a meritoriously articulated tyrant heel vs. rah-rah babyface narrative with nearly immaculate work-rate.


----------



## Snapdragon

An extremely underrated Steen/Generico match is their Last Man Standing from Showdown in the Sun


----------



## Obfuscation

Sephiroth said:


> Guys, which is the best Steen vs. Generico match?


Arguably anything that isn't their Final Battle 2010 match. You can't do any wrong with the others. Wait, the Final Battle 2012 Ladder Match is a poor rehash of the Steen Wolf ladder match in 2011. If I had to pick a favorite and/or best, I'd probably go with the 2011 BOLA Finals. Unreal atmosphere, ring work, & a story that was simply created out of thin air thanks to Generico's wonderful babyface love, a young Generico fan, & Steen's asshole antics. It's quite perfect.

Their PWG debut match at Free Admission _(Just Kidding)_ is so forgotten these days. Another fabulous match.

---------------

Corey, I like your plan on the ROH classics from their golden era. I'm down to watch and review a match or two. Don't hold me exactly too it until later b/c I should (and want to) get back onto the 2000's Puro project I'm doing atm. Took the weekend off and now I'm gonna hop back on the horse. And if Danielson feels like the central inspiration for the reviews, I can bust out the definitive vs Nigel & KENTA and let it rip. Or maybe I'll try and convince the world how Jacobs has had three of the greatest ROH matches in history vs Danielson _(Unscripted III)_, vs Nigel _(The Tokyo Summit)_, & vs Whitmer _(FYF: Finale)_. Two out of the three could use another re-review. What what the hell.


----------



## Groovemachine

BOLA 2011 finals all the way. That atmosphere is almost unparalleled. More heated than any of their ROH matches in my opinion. Just fantastic stuff all round.


----------



## Rah

Get familiar with the feud, understand how much they hate each other and then watch PWG Steen Wolf. That is my definitive climax to their feud and one hell of a match. I was growing tired of seeing that pair be the match-up the Indies clung to at each show, but when that happened I wet myself.



EDIT: I saw a mention of Los Taumas working in CZW last year, and called out Sami Callihan in their promo. The only listing I can find is Callihan/Del Sol Vs Los Traumas (wat!) at some event called X-Project. Any more details on this, especially with a link to it?


----------



## sXeMope

That was in a promotion in Mexico called LuchaPop. I may be wrong, but I don't think they ever actually came over to the US to wrestle in CZW.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> Corey, I like your plan on the ROH classics from their golden era. I'm down to watch and review a match or two. Don't hold me exactly too it until later b/c I should (and want to) get back onto the 2000's Puro project I'm doing atm. Took the weekend off and now I'm gonna hop back on the horse. And if Danielson feels like the central inspiration for the reviews, I can bust out the definitive vs Nigel & KENTA and let it rip. Or maybe I'll try and convince the world how Jacobs has had three of the greatest ROH matches in history vs Danielson _(Unscripted III)_, vs Nigel _(The Tokyo Summit)_, & vs Whitmer _(FYF: Finale)_. Two out of the three could use another re-review. What what the hell.


:hb

As for myself I decided to give *Morishima vs. Claudio* from Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1 a go. Jesus the crowd was hot that night. If it wasn't for them the match wouldn't have been nearly as good. I'm more a fan of story and psychology played into my matches but there's nothing wrong with two guys throwing bombs and big moves at each other for 15 minutes straight. Morishima's reversal or the Ricola bomb into the sitout splash was NASTY. Fun stuff, probably around **** 3/4*. I think I prefer the Albright match from the next night a tad bit more.


----------



## EmbassyForever

BOLA 2011 was amazing. Claudio vs Generico + Generico vs Steen. Awesome.


----------



## Bubz

BOLA 2011 Finals is my favourite Steen/Generico match. It's phenomenal. Then again, so is their Steen Wolf match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> :hb
> 
> As for myself I decided to give *Morishima vs. Claudio* from Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1 a go. Jesus the crowd was hot that night. If it wasn't for them the match wouldn't have been nearly as good. I'm more a fan of story and psychology played into my matches but there's nothing wrong with two guys throwing bombs and big moves at each other for 15 minutes straight. Morishima's reversal or the Ricola bomb into the sitout splash was NASTY. Fun stuff, probably around **** 3/4*. I think I prefer the Albright match from the next night a tad bit more.


Always wanted to watch both of those back to back and see which I prefer. As odd as it sounds, I'm still split. Elsewhere I put over the Albright match as being rather phenomenal. His best match that wasn't vs Pearce in 2008. So good I thought it did manage to trump the night's previous match with Morishima vs Claudio. Although I let the memory seep in and I recall some breathtaking spots in that one too. It's a dilemma I've never had the chance to solve yet. Only had one copy at each different time so...yeah. Odd I know. Perhaps I'll get on more of that ROH 2007 pack I was recommended off of XWT. Problem solved, right there.

Always wanted to document the championship reign of someone too. Mostly a tag team one. Like Aries & Strong or Hero & Claudio 2010 - 2011. Or Briscoes 2007, but I have a pretty good bite on most of those matches. The long and memorable ones. Whitmer & Jacobs can count too. They were only without the straps for about what, ten days after losing to Carnage Crew. That match, btw, was actually really good. One of the biggest sleepers from 2005.

Corey got a question if you've seen it _(or anyone else)_: how is Bedlam in Beantown? Found it on Ebay for a solid price and I'm debating the order. It's one I hardly find as it is, so that's leaning towards the temptation. Only seen Davey vs Ibushi from the show. Been dying to see Steen vs Necro for years.


----------



## Bruce L

Morishima/Claudio is one of my favorite ROH matches ever. Like, top 5 anywhere for 2007. But Morishima/Albright is pretty awesome too. His two best defenses not against Danielson, I'd say.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> Always wanted to watch both of those back to back and see which I prefer. As odd as it sounds, I'm still split. Elsewhere I put over the Albright match as being rather phenomenal. His best match that wasn't vs Pearce in 2008. So good I thought it did manage to trump the night's previous match with Morishima vs Claudio. Although I let the memory seep in and I recall some breathtaking spots in that one too. It's a dilemma I've never had the chance to solve yet. Only had one copy at each different time so...yeah. Odd I know. Perhaps I'll get on more of that ROH 2007 pack I was recommended off of XWT. Problem solved, right there.
> 
> Always wanted to document the championship reign of someone too. Mostly a tag team one. Like Aries & Strong or Hero & Claudio 2010 - 2011. Or Briscoes 2007, but I have a pretty good bite on most of those matches. The long and memorable ones. Whitmer & Jacobs can count too. They were only without the straps for about what, ten days after losing to Carnage Crew. That match, btw, was actually really good. One of the biggest sleepers from 2005.
> 
> Corey got a question if you've seen it _(or anyone else)_: how is Bedlam in Beantown? Found it on Ebay for a solid price and I'm debating the order. It's one I hardly find as it is, so that's leaning towards the temptation. Only seen Davey vs Ibushi from the show. Been dying to see Steen vs Necro for years.


I'd DEFINITELY hop on the Kings reign over 2010-2011. Hella good tag action left and right. Can't go wrong with Briscoes '07 either. So much Steenerico.

Haven't seen the show personally but I do have Davey/Ibushi on dvd. Is that match anywhere near the level of their EVOLVE 1 match btw? Cause that one's pretty phenomenal from what I remember, although no clue if you've seen it. 



Bruce L said:


> Morishima/Claudio is one of my favorite ROH matches ever. Like, top 5 anywhere for 2007. But Morishima/Albright is pretty awesome too. His two best defenses not against Danielson, I'd say.


SHINGO says otherwise.  I have that one above the Albright & Claudio matches. WHY is there no Morishima comp from ROH out yet... :no:


----------



## Dark Church

Earlier today I saw my first Tommaso Ciampa match. I was very unimpressed. The match was against Jay Lethal though who seems to be hit and miss since he went back to ROH. It was at Young Wolves Rising 2012. So is Ciampa good and I got a bad match or is he not that good?


----------



## Groovemachine

I always thought Ciampa was rather average during his early ROH tenure, and it's only been recently that he's shown big signs of improvement. His return from injury/face turn seems to have done wonders for him, especially as he seems more interesting and badass as a face. 

Personally, I think his real test will be at BOLA this weekend. If he can win over the Reseda crowd, he's made.


----------



## Bruce L

Jack Evans 187 said:


> SHINGO says otherwise.  I have that one above the Albright & Claudio matches. WHY is there no Morishima comp from ROH out yet... :no:


Oooohhh. Forgot all about that one. Yeah, that's a swank match. And I wouldn't put the Aries defense (_Battle of St. Paul_) or either of the first two Nigel matches (_Fighting Spirit_ and _Live in Tokyo_) that far behind it. That really is a comp that needs to happen sooner than later, preferably also including the entirety of his feud with Danielson.




Dark Church said:


> Earlier today I saw my first Tommaso Ciampa match. I was very unimpressed. The match was against Jay Lethal though who seems to be hit and miss since he went back to ROH. It was at Young Wolves Rising 2012. So is Ciampa good and I got a bad match or is he not that good?


He had an awesome match with Eddie Edwards last June.


----------



## -AJ-

Dark Church said:


> Earlier today I saw my first Tommaso Ciampa match. I was very unimpressed. The match was against Jay Lethal though who seems to be hit and miss since he went back to ROH. It was at Young Wolves Rising 2012. So is Ciampa good and I got a bad match or is he not that good?


His early ROH stuff with the Embassy was hit or miss. Much of the time he would be on offense, it would be unspectacular. Though I would say his series of matches with Jay Lethal got progressively better. The Young Wolves Rising match doesn't compare to their Border Wars 2012 match, which I thought was quite good. 

I agree with Bruce L. Check out his match with Eddie Edwards from Live Strong in June 2012. That was probably his best match before his injury. He's been really hot since coming back. I think being a babyface is what he really needed.


----------



## Corey

I love me some short Ciampa squashes from the TV show a while back but from what I've actually seen his best work has been against Adam Cole. ROH Defy or Deny & the 2011 Super 8 Tournament I believe. Guy definitely has some talent.


----------



## Dark Church

Good to know it gets better than that match. I have that second Lethal match so I will be watching that event soon.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'd DEFINITELY hop on the Kings reign over 2010-2011. Hella good tag action left and right. Can't go wrong with Briscoes '07 either. So much Steenerico.
> 
> Haven't seen the show personally but I do have Davey/Ibushi on dvd. Is that match anywhere near the level of their EVOLVE 1 match btw? Cause that one's pretty phenomenal from what I remember, although no clue if you've seen it.
> 
> 
> SHINGO says otherwise.  I have that one above the Albright & Claudio matches. WHY is there no Morishima comp from ROH out yet... :no:


I should. Considering a good bit of that is backtracking as I dipped with interest for ROH in 2010. Seen all the Briscoes vs Generico & Steen matches; which of course isn't a bad thing. Down to watch them all ten times over. Briscoes best opponents.

Not sure. Never seen too much from the very early days of EVOLVE. I thought Davey vs Ibushi from Bedlam in Beantown was solid and that's about it. I could like it more if I see it again. Been since 2008 after all.

Morshima set? Yeah, I'd buy immediately. Swear the guy is arguably my favorite ROH World Champion. I'm totally serious at that statement too. Nothing but great matches across the board. Even the squashes ruled.



Dark Church said:


> Earlier today I saw my first Tommaso Ciampa match. I was very unimpressed. The match was against Jay Lethal though who seems to be hit and miss since he went back to ROH. It was at Young Wolves Rising 2012. So is Ciampa good and I got a bad match or is he not that good?


He's utter horseshit, bro. Avoid, avoid, avoid.


----------



## sXeMope

RFVideo has a sale until Thursday. 25% off. Shit. I have some stuff I want, but I just spend $150 on the SMV sale and will spend another $150 on IVP.

Gabe's put up Enter The Dragon 2012 up for pre-order. Also mentioned having the Revolt and Uprising proof DVDs to watch. "....progress is being made and things are moving along." he says. I hope he makes a lot more progress soon, I know he has iPPV and VOD but I'm an old school guy. I just want a physical copy. Less messing around if I decide to stop watching during the show for whatever reason.


----------



## Chismo

Dark Church said:


> Earlier today I saw my first Tommaso Ciampa match. I was very unimpressed. *The match was against Jay Lethal* though who seems to be hit and miss since he went back to ROH. It was at Young Wolves Rising 2012. So is Ciampa good and I got a bad match or is he not that good?


:ti


----------



## Platt

sXeMope said:


> RFVideo has a sale until Thursday. 25% off. Shit. I have some stuff I want, but I just spend $150 on the SMV sale and will spend another $150 on IVP.
> 
> Gabe's put up Enter The Dragon 2012 up for pre-order. Also mentioned having the Revolt and Uprising proof DVDs to watch. "....progress is being made and things are moving along." he says. I hope he makes a lot more progress soon, I know he has iPPV and VOD but I'm an old school guy. I just want a physical copy. Less messing around if I decide to stop watching during the show for whatever reason.


It worries me that he mentions Revolt and Uprising but not the shows between them and between ETR and Revolt. I hope they're not going the FIP route from back in the day and skipping show to try and get caught up.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

I just looked at ROH's roster, and it has to be the thinnest I've ever seen it.


----------



## William Murderface

I can't help but :lol at these people that say Ciampa being a face has really turned his career around, the guy is beyond terrible.


----------



## Obfuscation

It shows. That's where we are these days. Roster once had the most loaded line up ever. It was bound to happen that they would move onto a larger company like WWE. TNA at the time, but eh. Now I wished Joe never left. Wasn't worth it.


----------



## William Murderface

Joe


----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWG BOLA 2011:*

Chris Hero vs Willie Mack - ***3/4
Kevin Steen vs Finlay **1/2
Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico ****1/4
Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong ***1/4
El Generico vs Willie Mack **1/2
Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards ***1/2
The Young Bucks vs The Kings of Wrestling ***3/4
Kevin Steen vs El Generico ****1/4

Next - Chikara 12 Large Summit :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon

MitsuharuMisawax9 said:


> I just looked at ROH's roster, and it has to be the thinnest I've ever seen it.


I disagree, I think their roster is shaping up pretty good.

There has clearly been an effort to begin cultivating the next generation.


----------



## geraldinhio

Death Before Dishonor is shaping up to be a nice little show I must say. Very happy with Marvin's opponent.


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> It worries me that he mentions Revolt and Uprising but not the shows between them and between ETR and Revolt. I hope they're not going the FIP route from back in the day and skipping show to try and get caught up.


Curious: What shows were they? May have to try to get an answer the next time he does one of his Twitter Q&As. Have to agree that skipping shows is a horrible idea. Although I could see him doing it because unlike the FIP days, Gabe has iPPV and VOD to back him up this time so the shows are technically released. Although like stated I'm a DVD guy and I'm sure there are a lot of others who are as well.


TEN is now available on Highspots.com. Also, AR Fox(FACK), Gargano, Ricochet, and Swann were added to the PWG roster page. Also, they finally updated Brian Cage's picture.


----------



## KingCrash

The shows Gabe might skip are Fearless (the show before Uprising) and FF 12 & Golden Gate 13 (the shows before Revolt). Even with the VOD there's no reason to skip shows, and even less to still be a year behind putting out shows. Has Gabe ever specially said why besides when Sal got sick they're still behind?


----------



## sXeMope

IIRC, He said in his WWNLive New Year Update back in January that essentially with their finances, it was either put more money into iPPV or DVDs and obviously they chose iPPV. Although he also said in the same one that iPPV was established now, so the focus will shift more towards DVDs. I'm really not sure why he still takes so long. Personally I wish he'd just team up with SMV and catch up in a couple of months. The only real difference between SMV and his DVDs are that his are master copies and SMVs are via burner. Still isn't an excuse though because PWG also makes master copies and their shows are out in a month or less generally.

Personally, I think iPPV is a concept that should be put away for a few years until the technology is available to properly stream. I feel like there are just too many potential problems to confidently buy a live iPPV. Perfect example is Absolution. SMV had a spotless record with iPPV problems prior (IIRC) and the heat in the building overheated their equipment and caused a major headache.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Wow that was fast for PWG. Shipping tomorrow. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Groovemachine

So Sami Callihan has his new WWE name...Solomon Crowe. Not too bad, to be honest. At least it doesn't sound like it was from the Random Name Generator.


----------



## Obfuscation

Liking the last name. Fits what will no doubt be a "darker" edge behind him. Yes, gonna assume WWE keeps Callihan sort of dark-ish. A full on gimmick change doesn't seem too likely with the track record of all the other indie names to join the company. Also, credit for them keeping the initials the same in "SC". Not too much of a stretch made.


----------



## Chismo

That's... actually... pretty nice name, I like it, the same initials and all, sounds gloomy, I like it.


----------



## Corey

DGUSA & EVOLVE news from their latest newsletter:



> August 29th: It's a holiday weekend so that means it's time for one of our rare, huge sales!!! *All DGUSA and EVOLVE DVDs, Gear and Stuff is 25% off* in the DGUSA.tv Store!!!
> 
> August 29th: Hold on, just think about it. *All DGUSA and EVOLVE DVD 2 and 3 Pack Deals are 25% off*.
> 
> EVOLVE 23
> September 21st, 2013
> 8pm Belltime
> Guzman Sports Lounge
> 1618 Weirfield Street
> Ridgewood, NY​​Tickets available now in the DGUSA.tv Store​​EVOLVE Title Match
> AR Fox defends vs. Anthony Nese with Mr. A & Su Yung
> 
> Bonus Tag Team Main Event
> Johnny Gargano & Trent Baretta vs. Rich Swann & Ricochet
> 
> Style Battle Night 1 Featuring 2 Four Way Elimination Matches With:
> -Andrew Everett
> -Biff Busick
> -Drew Gulak
> -Josh Alexander
> -Lince Dorado
> -Maxwell Chicago
> -Mr. Touchdown
> -Shane Strickland
> 
> The Young Bucks Tag Team Invitational Night 1 With:
> -Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy
> -Jigsaw & The Shard
> -The Bravado Brothers
> -Dos Ben Dejos
> 
> Plus More To Be Signed With 1/2 of the Open The United Gate Champions Matt Jackson, Caleb Konley, Brian XL and others to be announced.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> EVOLVE 24​September 22nd, 2013
> 7pm Belltime
> The Brooklyn Lyceum
> 227 4th Ave.
> Brooklyn, NY​​Tickets now available in the DGUSA.tv Store​​
> Evolution's End - The Final Chapter
> evolve rules inside the ring - anything goes outside the ring
> AR Fox vs. Ricochet​​
> Grudge Match - Stipulation To Be Determined At EVOLVE 23​Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano vs. Rich Swann​​
> Style Battle Finals And Consolation Freestyle Match With:​-Andrew Everett
> -Biff Busick
> -Drew Gulak
> -Josh Alexander
> -Lince Dorado
> -Maxwell Chicago
> -Mr. Touchdown
> -Shane Strickland
> (matches to be determined by results at EVOLVE 23)​​
> The Young Bucks Tag Team Invitational Night 2 With:
> -Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy
> -Jigsaw & The Shard
> -The Bravado Brothers
> -Dos Ben Dejos​
> Plus more to be signed with Matt Jackson of The Young Bucks, Anthony Nese with Mr. A & Su Yung, Trent Baretta, Caleb Konley and others!​




Pretty good sale with the 2 and 3 pack deals if you wanna stock up. Also, Mr. Touchdown!!! So far these two cards don't do much for me tbh.​


----------



## Obfuscation

PIECES OF HATE :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

I really hope Callihan's name changes. I don't mind Crowe but Solomon sounds off. Fuck Generico for taking Sami. 


Why must everyone have a sale in the same timeframe? SMV, IVP, RF and Gabe have sales within two weeks. 

The Style Battle looks stacked. Probably the biggest one they've ever had. I'm personally hoping this is what breaks Josh Alexander out.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> The Style Battle looks stacked. Probably the biggest one they've ever had. I'm personally hoping this is what breaks Josh Alexander out.


Certainly you haven't seen their first one then ay? EVOLVE 8: Style Battle. Austin Aries, Sami Callihan, Bobby Fish, AR Fox, Brodie Lee, etc.


----------



## Obfuscation

Willing to bet a billion dollars, that I don't have, Generico name change or not, Sami Callihan wasn't going to have the name Sami upon joining WWE. No point in complaining. Especially when the name he's been given actually works. It's if he remains the same persona/character from the indies that matters more. All the rest got to be. Lets hope he isn't tampered with.


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah, I didn't mean he should be Sami. i just personally don't like Solomon. Although I agree that I'd deal with anything as long as he's not tampered with.

Related note: Samuray Del Sol is now known as Kalisto. My main concern is that they'll unmask him but that sounds like a pretty lucha name.


----------



## Obfuscation

Fair enough. I'm fine with it on the principal that it's an irrelevant touch I'll soon grow used to. I was thrown off by "Kassius" over Chris when Hero got the name. Got used to that ASAP.

I'll be surprised if Del Sol loses the mask. Feeling like his lucha appearance was a large part as to why he was signed along with his capabilities in the ring. Said it a lot before; he can be the next Mysterio in terms of merch _(and possible success.)_ Sin Cara flopped. Give it all to this man. He also has the benefit of actually being able to cut a promo in both English & Spanish.


----------



## Concrete

I actually thought to myself a couple days ago using the name Solomon, like Solomon Grundy, would be bad ass. It is a name that gives off this sinister vibe. Adding in "Crowe" just enhances it. Really strong in my opinion. I think most WWE have worked out in the end, at least for me personally. 

SDS is like a re-do for them with a luchadore. You have an insanely gifted athlete who can at least speak English and you are giving him the best wrestling training on planet Earth.


----------



## Obfuscation

_"Me, Solomon Crowe, will be WWE Champion soon."_

It could work.


----------



## Concrete

Very interested with what they do with both men. If LUCHALUCHALUCHA comes to WWE I will stab my ears.


----------



## Obfuscation

Double fist pump shimmy & all. 

WWE needs to give us _"From Whom The Bell Tolls"_ right off the bat.


----------



## sXeMope

Mistico should be very worried about his job IMO. Del Sol has virtually every advantage I can think of (Younger, better look, experience in working the American style, smoother in the ring, spending time in the training facility, bilingual) and if he makes it to the main roster it's pointless to keep Sin Cara under contract.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sin Cara having his recent incident too. It might happen guys. We might finally be rid of the overrated moron once and for all. Go back to Mexico and plague the cards with your poor work. Or better yet, retire. 

Never thought he was a fraction of how good he was supposed to be via the popularity & hype. Talking pre-WWE work.


----------



## obby

Del Sol as the new Sin Cara?

Wouldn't mind.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

ACH's BOTI trailer:







obby said:


> Del Sol as the new Rey Mysterio?
> 
> Wouldn't mind.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Rah

Cara's latest incident was nothing but ADR's fault and all down to their hatred for each other. Del Rio makes no qualms of coming across as an absolute piss-taking dick whenever Cara is opposite him. I suppose when a man's pulled a gun on you, and run you down, you'd take as many liberties as you could. He's unmasked him on Raw, too, for no storyline benefit and only to humiliate the guy that he loathes. Watch that match again, as the bell rings ADR rocks him in the hand with a vicious kick.

Of course Cara was only where he was, in CMLL, due to being a good looking (with mask, yes, only in Mexico ) luchadore who had his family in the booking department. Either way, he can do some impressive moves and would be a top draw if they built him right. Nepotism aside, he was the biggest draw in his country and, comparatively, pretty much unmatched for the most part on a global scale. I have to wonder if WWE are thinking of boosting their lightweight division, considering all these signings, and if they are, he'd do fine in the mix. He won't be the shine, and that's going to hurt him (noting his over-inflated ego) but fine is good enough.



HayleySabin said:


> _"Me, Solomon Crowe, will be WWE Champion soon."_
> 
> It could work.


And throw in a biblical connection with Solomon, if that is the cause. I'm happy, regardless. It's a good enough name on a character-driven guy.


----------



## Obfuscation

How in the world was it Del Rio's fault that Sin Cara injured himself on a headbutt suicida and quit the match upon injury? Fuck that noise. Right away. Del Rio kicking the chump in the hand was awesome, btw.


----------



## sXeMope

I read stories around the time when Mistico was confirmed to have signed that Del Rio wasn't happy. Never heard anything about Mistico pulling a gun on him or running him down though. Has that been documented by credible places? Honestly wouldn't surprise me if it was true though because I've heard some crazy shit happening in Mexico. I think I even read that there were rumors that Abismo *****'s death may not have been an accident. I have definitely noticed Del Rio going the extra mile on Sin Cara before though. I have to wonder if attacking him after the match was stopped was a shoot or not.


----------



## Rah

Jist of the story, from memory/what I've read, is that Mistico thought he was a big shot and let the fame get to his head. He would no-show events or arrive late. That pissed off Del Rio and they had a major falling out. Pretty sure it was Konnan who mentioned that either Mistico or someone in his posse drew the gun.



HayleySabin said:


> How in the world was it Del Rio's fault that Sin Cara injured himself on a headbutt suicida and quit the match upon injury? Fuck that noise. Right away. Del Rio kicking the chump in the hand was awesome, btw.


Eh, no. That's when he realises he can't wrestle anymore. Watch the kick, he isn't just selling it, and then the armdrag inside the ring (or whatever it was, I don't remember). It was off. The suicida wasn't painful in its execution, so I'd much rather buy legit heat and that kick than the suicida. Or the kick and the suicida in combination. Either way, Del Rio is not 100% clean in this matter.


----------



## sharkboy22

Wait, PWG is shipping already :mark:

Also, I kinda like Sami's new name. I'm not really big on Solomon but meh. Damn you Generico :cuss

Sami Crow doesn't sound that bad imo. Again, damn you Generico lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> Eh, no. That's when he realises he can't wrestle anymore. Watch the kick, he isn't just selling it, and then the armdrag inside the ring (or whatever it was, I don't remember). It was off. The suicida wasn't painful in its execution, so I'd much rather buy legit heat and that kick than the suicida. Or the kick and the suicida in combination. Either way, Del Rio is not 100% clean in this matter.


:lmao

Twat quit when he should have tried to finish a match or create an ending on the fly. Fact he quit right off the bat is a load of crap. The heat against him is so justified. Can't say I care if Del Rio took liberties while he's hurt. He hates him. Big fuxin deal. Outrageous to think what Sin Cara did was fine. That's just no. He should learn how to work without injuring himself. A broken finger, oh man. Of course you can acknowledge the pain, tell the ref, and then work a swift finish. I've broke my finger before and I'm far from the duration needed to be a pro wrestler. It was pitiful.


----------



## Rah

My point focuses on who caused the injury, not on onus of the match ending. I'm also hesitant to be so blatantly fine with ADR taking a liberty purely because he hates him, especially considering how it could go so wrong. WWE seemingly being fine with how ADR worked is weird, considering he got heat for being rough with other superstars (following heat from being too soft, he can't catch a break, ey?), but I suppose that's just me thinking along those lines.

I'm not going to question the way it ended, I've said all along that Cara throws his toys and expects things to follow his manner. Will they fire him, though? I highly doubt it, especially considering their tour of Mexico later in the year. I guess, for ADR/Cara, being international draws saves you from a lot of things.


----------



## Platt

Kevin Steens latest Weekend Escapade 






Look out for the surprise guest at the end!


----------



## Groovemachine

Awww. That ending made me feel all warm inside.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Today marks the 3rd anniversary of JC Bailey's death. 

R.I.P. JC.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH Escape From New York: Roderick Strong vs CM Punk - ******
LOL tha fans were really into the Punk storyline, huh? The match had a great atmosphere, EVERYONE in the building hated Punk and of course he did a good job with heeling it up. I think Strong is the only wrestler I know that has gotten worse over the years and has been much better when he was younger. Anyway, it was a great match, good face-heel dynamic but I wish Strong had more nearfalls. The aftermatch was amazing.


----------



## sXeMope

Was that Generico at the end? I can't really tell.


Pretty crazy that JC's been gone three years. I still miss him a lot. He was one of my favorites.


----------



## Lane

How could that be Generico? He's in Mexico. Also, the owner of AIW almost got thrown in jail last night after some stuff that happened at TNA. He's out on bail. Taken from a different board. From everything I have gathered, he got tickets from Gail Kim, so he was there as TNA's guest. He proceeded to heckle the paying TNA fans, and talk shit about them on twitter. He also took this time to try and promote AIW. He drunken buffoonery got him a talking to by security which was eventually worked out. After that he proceeded to sneak backstage, and post about it on twitter. He then got mad about the fact that TNA wouldn't let him flyer the arena for his AIW show tonight, and the fact that Derrick Bateman got a TNA tryout tonight while he was being flown in for AIW. He also at one point had nachos thrown at him because he was being an asshole. Finally he got into a fight outside of the building, was arrested, and is now out on bail.


----------



## FITZ

Sounds like he handled things in a mature manner. If I were a wrestler he's someone I would want to be in a business relationship with.


----------



## NOTnotJigsaw

EmbassyForever said:


> ROH Escape From New York: Roderick Strong vs CM Punk - ******
> LOL tha fans were really into the Punk storyline, huh? The match had a great atmosphere, EVERYONE in the building hated Punk and of course he did a good job with heeling it up.


Yeah, ROH fans back then were super invested into the product. It was an amazing time to be a fan of the company. It's depressing to see that nowadays their "fans" would rather be smartasses and try getting themselves over as opposed to giving two shits about the product. Eh, I guess you _could_ blame that on the product, but the fans certainly aren't helping matters.


----------



## sXeMope

He books great shows, but I don't think John Thorne will ever win any awards for being a professional. With that being said, that story gave me a good laugh.


----------



## KingCrash

Have no idea if this is true but that sounds like Thorne running around trying to sneak backstage (probably to hit on the Knockouts) and ends up in jail at the end of the night. Wouldn't doubt if the Girls Night Out shows are just for him to get all the indy women so he can hit on them all at once. Didn't he motorboat someone and put it up on twitter where in the pic she looked scared to death?


----------



## Lane

Veda Scott apparently. He also made it backstage. Posted pictures from guerrilla and elsewhere on his instagram.


----------



## Corey

EmbassyForever said:


> ROH Escape From New York: Roderick Strong vs CM Punk - ******
> LOL tha fans were really into the Punk storyline, huh? The match had a great atmosphere, EVERYONE in the building hated Punk and of course he did a good job with heeling it up. I think Strong is the only wrestler I know that has gotten worse over the years and has been much better when he was younger. Anyway, it was a great match, good face-heel dynamic but I wish Strong had more nearfalls. The aftermatch was amazing.


Have you seen their match from _The Future Is Now_? Really damn good stuff, one of my favorites from both guys. Punk's postmatch promo is arguably one of his all time greatest, at least before he hit the 'E. Damn good show all around btw. Aries/Ki, Homicide/Gibson, Nigel/Joe, etc.


----------



## Dark Church

I just watched Eddie Edwards & Adam Cole vs Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly from Young Wolves Rising. I give it **1/2. 

I had alot of issues with this match including it going 39:34 and feeling like it. Richards and Edwards did to many moves that just didn't work. The finish also looked ridiculous after everything these guys kicked out of. The Steen promo after the match entertained me more.


----------



## Corey

Another sale for the weekend (35% off for Ringside Members):


----------



## Even Flow

Was just browsing the Highspots site, and saw this has been put up already for release:










Should make Platt very happy.


----------



## sXeMope

Does Highspots do sales for Labor Day? Been wanting to buy the Steen Shows but their shipping prices are outragous.

Chikara Best Of 2013 DVD set was released by SMV










1. Archibald Peck vs. Mr. Touchdown [2.9.13]

2. Hallowicked vs. Chuck Taylor [2.9.13]

3. The Young Bucks vs. 3.0 [2.10.13]

4. Mr. Touchdown vs. Saturyne [2.10.13]

5. Johnny Gargano vs. Gran Akuma [3.8.13]

6. 3.0 vs. The Devastation Corporation [3.8.13]

7. F.I.S.T. vs. 3.0/Gran Akuma/Marty Jannetty [4.6.13]

8. Jushin Liger & Mike Quackenbush vs. Jigsaw & The Shard [4.6.13]

9. The Shard vs. Amasis [5.3.13]

10. Eddie Kingston vs. Green Ant [5.3.13]

11. Eddie Kingston vs. Mr. Touchdown [5.4.13]

12. The Young Bucks vs. Jigsaw/The Shard [5.18.13]

13. The Devastation Corporation vs. The Colony [6.2.13]

14. Icarus vs. Eddie Kingston [6.2.13]


----------



## Obfuscation

SMV made all the right choices with that set. Except I wouldn't have put the underwhelming Bucks vs 3.0 match on it. I do get why it made the cut with the title switch and all. Oh just noticed the atomicos with FIST from The Shoulder of Pallas made it too. lolz, why? I guess to keeps thing diverse but that on there and no Green Ant vs Kingston _(either one)_ made the cut? Booooo.

All the top matches seemed to involve the same ten people or so. They were doomed from the start in trying to keep it well rounded. Kobald vs Saturyne from Pallas would have be a sweet gem. Hallowicked vs Jakob or Touchdown vs Jakob too. The latter being one I felt was really awesome.


----------



## KingCrash

I think that the match selection was limited to 2 per show or they might have put Envoy/F.I.S.T. from the same show with Shard/Amasis & Kingston/Green Ant. since it pretty much was the last F.I.S.T. match. Also might have added assailANT/Touchdown from Watchmaker as a sleeper.


----------



## Obfuscation

That was a good match, but if anything else from Watchmaker should have been added it was the Quack/Fire Ant vs Pieces of Hate match. That was probably the best under the radar match of the year. If not Pieces of Hate vs Fire & AssailAnt from TGOYC. Pieces of Hate or Touchdown, damn near all their matches were worth seeing.

And I realize how stupid I am for missing that Kingston vs Green Ant II made the set. I swear I didn't see that when I first looked...


----------



## sXeMope

Is the Saturyne/Touchdown match the one everyone was raving about? I don't really follow Chikara tbh


----------



## Chismo

Yes. But Kingston/GreenAnt II is the non-PWG indy MOTY.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm ever so slightly more partial towards Touchdown vs Peck as my favorite Chikara match of 2013. Or Colony vs Dev Corp trios. Both blew me away.


----------



## sXeMope

Is the Kingston/Green Ant II match online anywhere? Personally I'd have to say that the non-PWG indy MOTY so far is Josh Alexander vs. Michael Elgin from Absolution 8 although I haven't actually seen the full thing yet. Got the DVD in the mail today and will probably watch it tonight.


----------



## Concrete

Green Ant vs Kingston II is actually my indy MOTYC right now INCLUDING PWG. Though I'd probably have to go back through ASW9 since I only have one match on my list from that. Have to imagine either the flippy tag or the all-star trios match will be put in there. Though I really don't know since both seemed to get praise and hate. Callihan vs Younger is kick-ass but that's all I've got. 

Pretty sure I gave that Young Wolves Rising tag main event something absurd on first watch. Boy have my tastes changed. Always makes me feel THE most stupid. Enjoying the little things a bit more. Hence my new found joy of lucha. And VORDELL WALKER BABY! Him vs 2 Cold tonight. If that doesn't end up on the interweb that will go down as my biggest disappointment as far as wrestling goes this year. I've gotta imagine it is gonna be a Top 25 match at least. Only time will tell. 

When it comes to comps I've come to enjoy those with variety over strictly best match quality. Whether that be a single wrestler or a promotion. It doesn't give me much of an idea if a wrestler's best of that spans 5 years has 60% coming from 1 year and 30% coming from another. Give me a sense of feuds and milestones. 

ACH's BOTI is up next. Which means I'm still waiting on Kingston and Callihan which is turrible. It is like they don't want my money. DICKS! The fact that they do them is pretty amazing. ACH's trailer involves a whole lot of promoter racism. WOO!


----------



## Lane

Made an order from 2CW Monday. Order is still pending but money was taken out of my balance. -_- Oh joy.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG Failure To Communicate*

1. Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor
*1/2

2. Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin
***1/2

3. B-Boy & Famous B vs The RockNES Monsters
**1/2

4. Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards
***1/2

5. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann
***1/4

6. Brian Cage vs Willie Mack
***1/4

7. Kenny Omega & El Generico vs The Young Bucks
****

8. Kevin Steen vs Ricochet vs Michael Elgin
***3/4​

My 2CW order from May still hasnt arrived......


*wXw Fight Club 2012*

1. Paul Tracey vs Greg Excellent
*

2. Lloyd Patterson vs 2Face
N/A

3. Toby Blunt, Mike Schwarz & Matt Tremont vs DJ Hyde, Sasa Keel & Michael Isotov
**

4. Champion of Champions vs Axel Tischer & Emil Sitoci
***

5. Alex Colon vs Kim Ray
**

6. Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs MASADA & 2Face
***1/2

7. Karsten Beck vs Ares
**3/4

8. RockSkillet vs OI4K
***1/4

9. Brain Damage vs Matt Tremont
**​


----------



## Lane

And 2CW didnt refund you, Smit? I made an order earlier this year and it took little over a month to get it.


----------



## smitlick

Lane said:


> And 2CW didnt refund you, Smit? I made an order earlier this year and it took little over a month to get it.


I'm trying to just get the DVDs sent to me... Its happened to all 3 of my orders.


----------



## Lane

Fffffuuuuu, I'm not liking the looks of this at all.


----------



## smitlick

Lane said:


> Fffffuuuuu, I'm not liking the looks of this at all.


Yeah they aint the best... Hopefully I get this order. I wanna make more orders but they make it really hard.


----------



## sXeMope

...And this is why the DVD distribution companies are so great. 

----

I'm watching Absolution 8. The first match contained a Doomsday Lungblower. *insert Zandig "JEEZUS" here*


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't even know why PWG is being put up on a pedestal as far as MOTYC go in 2013. Only matches from the promotion this year that i'd have head and shoulders over a lot seen is Callihan vs Younger x2. Chikara has easily pumped out more matches that delivered over PWG. I haven't been digging PWG nearly that much this year. Tis a sad fact. Their own fault booking so many damn ROH guys instead of the cool local So-Cal talent. Mystery Vortex seems so far away from where the quality used to be.


----------



## The Indy Junkie

HayleySabin said:


> Don't even know why PWG is being put up on a pedestal as far as MOTYC go in 2013. Only matches from the promotion this year that i'd have head and shoulders over a lot seen is Callihan vs Younger x2. Chikara has easily pumped out more matches that delivered over PWG. I haven't been digging PWG nearly that much this year. Tis a sad fact. Their own fault booking so many damn ROH guys instead of the cool local So-Cal talent. Mystery Vortex seems so far away from where the quality used to be.


Love them or hate them ROH guys are very popular. But hey they got F.I.S.T.


----------



## Concrete

Vordell Walker vs 2 Cold Scorpio didn't even happen last night. Day has honestly been ruined.Was so badly looking forward to that match.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> Don't even know why PWG is being put up on a pedestal as far as MOTYC go in 2013. Only matches from the promotion this year that i'd have head and shoulders over a lot seen is Callihan vs Younger x2. Chikara has easily pumped out more matches that delivered over PWG. I haven't been digging PWG nearly that much this year. Tis a sad fact. Their own fault booking so many damn ROH guys instead of the cool local So-Cal talent. Mystery Vortex seems so far away from where the quality used to be.


I see where you're coming from but I think all 3 of their shows this year (aside from Is Your Body Ready cause I haven't watched yet) have all been really good. I think I have 4 matches from PWG at **** but yeah none of them are legit MOTYC. Callihan/Younger & the finals from DDT4, Bucks/Dojo Bros, and the 6 man with Unbreakable Steen Machines. I think everyone's expectations are just too high.


----------



## KingCrash

> That was a good match, but if anything else from Watchmaker should have been added it was the Quack/Fire Ant vs Pieces of Hate match. That was probably the best under the radar match of the year. If not Pieces of Hate vs Fire & AssailAnt from TGOYC. Pieces of Hate or Touchdown, damn near all their matches were worth seeing.


Which is why I probably would have replaced Kingston/Icarus from Never Compromise with 3.0/Pieces Of Hate. Best match 3.0 had under either of their reigns and POH should get the sendoff as the tag champs in the last match that Chikara had that actually had an ending. And looking back I really hope Quack had to do it due to personal/money reasons because I can only imagine how great a POH tag title reign and a Touchdown Grand Championship reign would have been later in the year with a King Of Trios tournament in there as well.


*wXw - The American Dragon: Bryan Danielson*


*5/7/05 - wXw World Heavyweight Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Robbie Brookside - ***1/2

*10/28/07 - PWG World Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico - ****

*3/7/08 - 16 Carat Gold Tournament - Round 1*
Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush - ****

*3/8/09 - 16 Carat Gold Tournament - Round 2*
Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****

*3/9/08 - 16 Carat Gold Tournament - Semi-Finals*
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - ****1/2 - ****3/4

*6/22/08 - wXw World Heavyweight Title #1 Contender Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****1/4

*3/6/09 - 16 Carat Gold Tournament - Round 1*
Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams - ***1/2

*3/7/09 - 16 Carat Gold Tournament - Round 2*
Bryan Danielson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ***3/4

*5/1/09 - wXw World Heavyweight Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4

*5/2/09 - wXw World Heavyweight Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Absolute Andy - ****

*7/3/10 - Round Robin Challenge*
Bryan Danielson vs. TJ Perkins - ***3/4

*7/4/10 - Ambition Tournament - Finals*
Bryan Danielson vs. Johnny Moss - ***1/2
​


----------



## FITZ

Holy shit at how good that Danielson DVD looks.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

PWG Ten is up on XWT. If someone posted already sorry for the repost


----------



## THECHAMPION

Screw Ten I want the new Steen shows.

I can't wait to see the Excalibur and London ones.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I see where you're coming from but I think all 3 of their shows this year (aside from Is Your Body Ready cause I haven't watched yet) have all been really good. I think I have 4 matches from PWG at **** but yeah none of them are legit MOTYC. Callihan/Younger & the finals from DDT4, Bucks/Dojo Bros, and the 6 man with Unbreakable Steen Machines. I think everyone's expectations are just too high.


I wasn't too big on any of the shows outside of a few matches. Or perhaps better to say they weren't as much fun as usual. Hated the six man match from All Star Weekend. Bored me to tears.



KingCrash said:


> Which is why I probably would have replaced Kingston/Icarus from Never Compromise with 3.0/Pieces Of Hate. Best match 3.0 had under either of their reigns and POH should get the sendoff as the tag champs in the last match that Chikara had that actually had an ending. And looking back I really hope Quack had to do it due to personal/money reasons because I can only imagine how great a POH tag title reign and a Touchdown Grand Championship reign would have been later in the year with a King Of Trios tournament in there as well


While I loved Kingston vs Icarus, the finish can be a bit of a damper for the best of set, so I'll agree with giving a plug to the POH vs 3.0 match. Twas great. I'm just glad that with Chikara being dead atm _(atm, b/c lets face it, who the heck knows what is going on with the promotion)_ that Piece of Hate will be showing up in EVOLVE on their next shows. The duo is too great to be stopped in their tracks like that.


----------



## Corey

*PWG - Is Your Body Ready?

*The Unbreakable F'N Machines vs. The RockNES Monsters - ** 1/2

Davey Richards vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ** 1/4

Dojo Bros vs. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano - ****

Kevin Steen vs. Drake Younger - *** 1/4

The Young Bucks vs. AR Fox & Samuray Del Sol - ****

*PWG World Title - 60 Minute Ironman Match
*Adam Cole (c) vs. Sami Callihan - *** 3/4


- Spirited opener. I thought it was fun because seemingly everything is fun in PWG, but seriously, they're gonna need to kick Brian Cage outta there if he keeps getting bigger and bigger. He's just so damn clunky in the ring now. His FIP segment was terrible as well. How is Johnny Yuma gonna overpower you? Yuma sucks.

- Richards vs. O'reilly. Quite honestly there was a few things I liked about this. The first couple minutes were good with the dueling armbars and such and they actually pulled off some real nifty counters throughout the match (since they probably practice them all the time together). Unfortunately the entire match was nothing but a random exhibition of submissions and kicks with minimal psychology. Some may argue that O'reilly was working on Davey's arm but I laughed when Davey decided to hard sell it for no reason whatsoever on an irish whip attempt. Wrapping his arm around the post doesn't count as psychology either. Also lol at Davey just diving off the top rope right into the triangle choke. :lol Pretty exciting finish and O'reilly's mad over right now but at the same time he completely no sold a fucking tombstone and double stomp off the top ropes... Crowd was 110% into it though.

- For the love of god Dojo Bros vs. Ronin was FANTASTIC. Absolutely perfect pacing all the way through with each combo, double team, and stiff strike getting better and better as the match went on. FIP segment with Gargano was spot on because the guy exudes underdog babyface so much. Marked so hard throughout the whole thing. Give me Strong vs. Gargano NOW! There were actually two moments where Gargano sort of no sold some hard strikes but besides that minor quibble I thought this was the tits, apparently more than anyone else on this forum. 

- Somewhat mixed feelings on Steen/Drake. I enjoyed it for the most part but it had its flaws. I thought the first half was pretty pedestrian, Steen pretty much dominated while jawjacking with a bunch of fans (it was kind of annoying tbh). Then out of nowhere it's like they went into spot mode and started doin all this crazy shit for no reason. I thought the triple powerbomb spot was overkill into a casual kickout. Didn't get much of a rise out of the fans either, and then BAM. DVD onto the chairs. The craziness carried over into the overbooked finish but at least it led up to the Title match at the next show. Fun match but nothing we really haven't seen before.

- Here's two things to take out of the Bucks tag. 1. Samuray Del Sol is fuckin amazing. 2. AR Fox still sucks.  Really though, there's times in this match where you're like 'jesus christ that dude's crazy!' when he's flyin all over the place and killin himself, then you see him when he's not actually doing those things and he's so terrible. His mannerisms are laughable, he always looks like he's thinking of what to do next, and his strikes are some of the weakest you'll see. Two occasions in this one gave me a good chuckle, Fox's kicks and roaring forearms. Listen to the comments Chuck Taylor makes on commentary. :lol Enough with AR Fox though, this match was fuckin nuts. There's a couple shaky exchanges between Fox & Nick in the early going but everything after that was gold. Long FIP segment with Fox where he gets killed and as soon as he makes the hot tag the place explodes. Del Sol just starts putting on a ridiculous display of athleticism and Fox does pretty well too in putting on a show. There's not much else to say about it other than there being some slight overkill in the final minutes, but I think Rah's review did the match justice. :mark: :mark: :mark:

- Well that was a hell of a main event. I'm a little drained from all this typing and that long ass match so I'll keep this one short. They kept my attention for 60 minutes, that's all I asked for. Sure there was a lot of downtime but that's to be expected. The 3 quick falls for Cole were genius, the Rock/Austin sequences were great, the amount of piledrivers and Canadian Destroyers utilized were ridiculous, the Kobashi/Sasaki chopfest looked oh so painful, the Nigel McGuinness callbacks were an absolute joy, and these guys just really went out there and busted their asses for 60 long minutes. I'll give it my stamp of approval but don't go in expecting the action to get turned up to another level when they hit the final 5 or 10 minutes, not that type of Ironman match.​


----------



## sXeMope

Went on a wrestling kick today. I dislike star ratings so I'll give a quick summary of my thoughts on the match.

*AIW Absolution 8*

*The Sex Bob-Ombs vs. The Jollyville Fuck-Its*
- Really hot opener. Matt Fitchett's first match in a year. He actually hurt his shoulder when he took a Doomsday Lungblower (Which looked incredibly unsafe yet awesome)

*Louis Lyndon vs. Flip Kendrick*
- Flip's return match, subbing for the injured ACH. It was good. Lyndon is definitely the better of the two. More of a complete wrestler while Flip is...well, a flippy guy.

*"All Ego" Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano*
- I was disappointed by this match honestly because I had really high hopes for it. It was still a great match, but I feel like it would have been better had it main evented a regular show and not a supercard like this.
*
The Batiri vs. Hope and Change*
- Blow off match to a feud that a lot of people didn't care for. AIW was my first exposure to The Batiri and I really like them, and I think I'm in the minority that love Hope & Change. It's a crime that some places book Greg Iron as a face. He's so much better as a heel. Anyways, really good match. Aftermath of the match saw Batiri curb stomp Veda Scott (Who is apparently vegan) into a pool of cheeseburgers.

*Michael Elgin vs. Josh Alexander*
- At JLIT, Elgin said this would be "The best fucking wrestling match you'll ever see". They delivered. I really liked this match although some may hate it. It seemed like the typical "indy match". A lot of big moves followed by no-selling but I feel like it helped set the intensity of this match. This is another match that could have been the main event to a regular show. Definitely one of my MOTYCs

*BJ Whitmer vs. Bobby Beverly vs. Rickey Shane Page vs. "M-Dogg" Matt Cross*
- I really like everyone in this match but I'm really jaded against it, and was when I saw it happen on the iPPV (Well, the 5 seconds every 3 minutes on the iPPV). I was so looking forward to Dickinson/Whitmer that this match happening really just ruined my mood. I guess it's like when you pump a girl full of drinks all night, finally get her home and she passes out. Rather odd comparison but yeah.
*
The Submission Squad & Ryan Nemeth vs. The Old-School Express & Tracy Smothers*
- This was a really fun match. All the shenanigans you'd expect from OSE & Tracy. The fucked up the ending though. They tried to set a table on fire, but they had a lot of trouble and the small flame they had went out long before the spot happened. The commentators still said "flaming" though. (Although in their defense they probably couldn't see from their vantage point.
*
Tim Donst vs. Michael Hutter
*- I wasn't really looking forward to this match much to be honest but it was really good. Hutter looked so happy to be back in AIW and the crowd was HOT. I'd honestly never seen him wrestle anything other than squashes on RAW/SD. I really don't see why WWE didn't use this guy.

*Colin Delaney vs. Eric Ryan*
- Both of these guys are extremely under-rated. This match was fantastic. The climax to the Cinderella Story that is Colin Delaney's life. It was AIW vs. #NIXON but for the most part it was a clean match. Nobody else really got involved.


Spoiler: Ending



The ending was really great and I wish I'd seen it on the iPPV. For about 30 seconds everyone's cheering for Colin...Until Ethan Page comes out and cashes in his JLIT trophy for the title shot. The promo he cuts afterwards is on the level of the one Shane Douglas cut when he threw the NWA title on the ground IMO.




*
CHIKARA Aniversario: Never Compromise*

*Saturyne vs. Mr. Touchdown*
- I'd never seen the previous match that everyone was raving about so I can't compare but this match was a decent match. First time seeing Touchdown IIRC and he's got some talent.

*Dasher Hatfield vs. Delirious*
- I think there was some storyline background behind this but I'm not sure. It's nothing to go out of your way to see but it's okay. Nothing good or bad to say about it.

*The Spectral Envoy vs. Colony: Xtreme Force*
- First time seeing C:XF. I don't follow Chikara so I'm not really sure what they are or why they're here, but they work really well together. 

*The Colony vs. Devastation Corporation*
- Really good Trios match. Part of me feels that Green Ant could be a big star on the indies if he ditched the Ant gimmick, although then again if Fire Ant is who he's long rumored to be I question that statement. Devastation Corporation are a really dominant team, but their names suck. I think the two thinner guys could have a chance in WWE.

*Hair vs. Hair Match: Tim Donst vs. Gavin Loudspeaker*
- This is really just Donst beating the shit out of Gavin. The match tells a real story though because throughout the course of it he loses pretty much everything. Overall, a lot better than I was expecting.
*
Sarcophagus Match: Amasis vs. Ophidian*
- Fantastic match. Unlike the rest of the matches I have a pretty good idea of the story behind the match. I really like Ophidian's work and this match told a good story and kept me entertained. Really odd ending though. Curious to what will happen if/when Chikara starts running shows again.
*
3.0 vs. Pieces of Hate*
- This was a really good match, though I admit I wasn't fully paying attention to it. Pieces Of Hate are a great tag team. Great to see them getting bookings outside of Chikara.
*
Eddie Kingston vs. Icarus*
- It was an okay match. Again, wasn't fully paying attention. This was the most storyline based match so I had no clue what was going on. I like Icarus' new attire. It covers up that horrid back tattoo.


*The Kendrick Theory*
Kendrick talks about various conspiracy theories for about 10 minutes each. The things he says vary from possible (He brings up several points/loopholes about the Sandy Hook shootings) to really far out there. (His theory on 9/11 involves a Hurricane transferring energy that melted the steel and concrete.) It's worth watching if you're into conspiracy theories I guess.


May continue it tonight with wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 6.


Unrelated note: Apparently early notes from the WWE tryout camp say that Davey and Eddie are steps ahead of everyone else.


----------



## RKing85

well no surprize there (that Edwards and Davey are awesome).

I am kind of intrigued by the Kendrick conspiracy dvd, but not sure if enough to actually pick it up.


----------



## Mattyb2266

*PWG TEN*

Taylor, Avalon, & Ryan vs. Candice, Mack, & B-Boy - ****1/4*

Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage - *****

Rockness Monsters vs. Forever Hooligans - ****1/4*

Michael Elgin vs. AR Fox - ****1/2*

London & Kendrick vs. Taylor & Gargano - ****1/2*

Kyle O'Reilly vs. TJ Perkins - ****3/4*

Adam Cole vs. Drake Younger vs. Kevin Steen - ****1/2*

Young Bucks vs. Dojo Bros vs. Inner City Machine Guns -* ****1/2*


Since a lot of people haven't seen this yet I won't go too in depth, but the show as a whole was a little bit disappointing compared to what I figured it would be. It was still very enjoyable though as you can probably tell by my ratings and the main event is well worth the cost of the DVD.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWG TEN Review:*

Taylor, Avalon, & Ryan vs. Candice, Mack, & B-Boy - ***1/2

Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage - **3/4 (Pretty good but Cage sucks)

Rockness Monsters vs. Forever Hooligans - **1/2 

Michael Elgin vs. AR Fox - ***3/4 (Kinda lost attention towards the end but the finish saved it)

London & Kendrick vs. Taylor & Gargano - ***1/4

Kyle O'Reilly vs. TJ Perkins - ***3/4 (Best O'Reilly's match in PWG, really fun and lots of good exchanges)

Adam Cole vs. Drake Younger vs. Kevin Steen - ***3/4

Young Bucks vs. Dojo Bros vs. Inner City Machine Guns - ****1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

I have to d/l TEN asap. Although I'll probably skip Elgin vs Fox. That's kryptonite for me. Glad to see the main events deliver & Perkins got a good match out of O'Reilly. Of course, I'll wait for my opinion on the latter, but I'd want to like O'Reilly if he gave me more to enjoy. Perkins is so good I'll bite.


----------



## DOPA

Whats happened to pwtorrents?


----------



## Rah

DDoS

For a guy I never really had that much love for, Perkins is slowly starting to show some good prowess in getting good stuff out of his matches even at times when I expect nothing from them. Not the worst on the mat, let's say, so O'Reilly sticking to that might offer a good combination. But then I remember the preview video and O'Reilly being O'Reilly and I hope those are but a few moments in the 20 minutes they got.


----------



## Platt

Anyone trying to avoid BOLA spoilers stay away from Highspots facebook, fuckers just spoiled it for me


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Anyone trying to avoid BOLA spoilers stay away from Highspots facebook, fuckers just spoiled it for me


That sucks. Should tell them to not spoil shows like BOLA from now on, for those die hard PWG fans who want to wait until the DVD's gets released.


----------



## flag sabbath

*PWG TEN*

*Willie Mack, B-Boy & Candice LeRae vs. Joey Ryan, Ryan Taylor & Peter Avalon* Really fun opener - the perfect format for everyone involved ****3/4*

*Brian Cage Taylor vs. Anthony Nese* Cage on offence is a thing of boredom, but Nese impressed here ***1/2*

*Forever Hooligans vs. RockNES Monsters* Slightly disappointing in that the longer it went, the patchier & more incoherent it got ***3/4*

*Michael Elgin vs. AR Fox* Surprisingly decent outing from two guys I normally struggle to tolerate ****1/2*

*Brian Kendrick & Paul London vs. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano* Never really got going pre-duel & all over the place afterwards ***3/4*

*TJ Perkins vs. Kyle O'Reilly* Technically majestic in places, completely random in others & ultimately way too long ****1/4*

*Guerrilla Warfare: Adam Cole vs. Kevin Steen vs. Drake Younger* Wild & inventive with a red-hot crowd ****3/4*

*Ladder: Young Bucks vs. Dojo Bros vs. Inner City Machine Guns* All kinds of chaotic, but honestly not on a par with Threemendous III ******


----------



## Groovemachine

PWG Ten could be a very divisive show. I thought Elgin/Fox was distinctly average, but my god TJP vs O'Reilly was fantastic. Just getting to the double main event now.


----------



## Corey

HayleySabin said:


> I have to d/l TEN asap. Although I'll probably skip Elgin vs Fox. That's kryptonite for me. Glad to see the main events deliver & Perkins got a good match out of O'Reilly. Of course, I'll wait for my opinion on the latter, but I'd want to like O'Reilly if he gave me more to enjoy. Perkins is so good I'll bite.


Did you ever watch Is Your Body Ready? Never saw a review of yours from it.


----------



## geraldinhio

Crusade said:


> Whats happened to pwtorrents?


This. 

Where can I find this show? I skipped Is Your Body Ready, have no interest watching it at all. First I've skipped in quite some time.


----------



## Rah

geraldinhio said:


> This.
> 
> Where can I find this show? I skipped Is Your Body Ready, have no interest watching it at all. First I've skipped in quite some time.


.


> PWTorrents ‏@PWTorrents 25 Aug
> 
> Some idiot with a DDoS has PWT unavailable at the moment. We'll be back ASAP
> 
> 
> PWTorrents ‏@PWTorrents 29 Aug
> 
> The server is being moved (as in physically picked up and moved), so we'll be back as soon as we can  #RunPingPingRun


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> well no surprize there (that Edwards and Davey are awesome).
> 
> I am kind of intrigued by the Kendrick conspiracy dvd, but not sure if enough to actually pick it up.


It's on XWT. I'm honestly not sure if it's something I'd buy. Like I said, it's good if you're into that kind of stuff. Personally I wish it hadn't been cut up so much. At times it feels like they cut most of what he says out for whatever reason.


I didn't mention it last night because I forgot but is it just me or does Dasher Hatfield sound kind of like a grown up version of Butters from South Park? Also, the character Marion Fontaine plays in AIW is tailor made for Chikara.


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG Ten*​
B-Boy, Willie Mack & Candice LaRae vs Joey Ryan, Ryan Taylor & Peter Avalon - ****1/4*
~ Ton of fun as you'd expect from a multi-man PWG opener. Taylor knocking down a fan with a forearm seems really weird early on, but then it's explained towards the end with a guest appearance from a former PWG stalwart. Willie Mack was a beast in this, on fire the whole time and busting out some great stuff. Candice/Joey stuff is old now but her springboard reverse frankensteiner made it all worth it.

Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese - ***3/4*
~ Some good spots, like Cage catching Nese in mid-air and hoisting him up for a delayed brainbuster, but there were numerous awkward moments and it just didn't really click with me. Also, I know there's the whole Brian Cage 'Get Your Shit In' joke, but seriously...both these guys were desperately trying to get their shit in, and it came off as too forced and unnecessary. 

RockNES Monsters vs Forever Hooligans - ****1/4*
~ Usual Hooligans shtick here. Some sloppiness in the second half hurt this one as it killed off the momentum they were building. Lol at Koslov's completely unnecessary dive at the end. Solid stuff elsewhere, though.

Michael Elgin vs AR Fox - *****
~ Nice action but very contrived; lots of spots were telegraphed. Elgin catching Fox in the canonball was awesome, and the finish looked sick, but that's not enough for me to go any higher.

F.I.S.T. vs Paul London & Brian Kendrick - ****1/2*
~ OMG best opening minute to a match ever. Haha. Yeah this was really nice, and it definitely helped having a relatively clear heel/face dynamic. Kendrick was motivated too. All in all a very good tag encounter by these two teams. Rematch please.

TJ Perkins vs Kyle O'Reilly - ******
~ This was so much better than it had any right to be. Great opening exchange segueways into some beautiful technical wrestling. Just superb. Both men are 50/50 right the way through, wrestling as equals, both getting fantastic chances to shine. Awesome submission counters as things are getting really heated. Unfortunately it erred into overkill territory towards the end which stopped it being a bonafide classic, but these guys put on a wrestling clinic, this was a joy to watch.

_[Guerilla Warfare]_
Adam Cole vs Drake Younger vs Kevin Steen - ****1/2*
~ Tremendous fun but it was rather spotty compared to recent GW matches; it never really built up to anything. Cole being crotched on the ringpost, screaming 'Not this again!' was a great touch, but to be honest I thought Steen was a bit of an afterthought. Lots of PLUNDAH~! Felt like an old WWF Hardcore match at times, no bad thing. Without spoiling anything, Cole's bump right near the end is insane. Character-wise, the finish worked well too. 

_[Ladder match]_
The Young Bucks vs Inner City Machine Guns vs Dojo Bros - ****3/4*
~ Completely insane, but unfortunately not up to the standard set by the Threemendous III ladder match. There was some awkwardness with the flimsy ladders (although I loved the crowd chanting 'It's Not Safe' as a warning to Ricochet) and I often had that apprehension that something was going to go wrong which doesn't go hand in hand with actually 'enjoying' watching the match. But there were some batshit crazy spots. Props to Swann for his fantastic selling of a particularly nasty spot near the end, that was top notch. Ricochet was great as always but was perhaps underused. Superkick Party was expected but didn't feel right considering all the ladder usage that had gone on before. Certainly a lot to enjoy here, but it doesn't hold up to the previous 3-way ladder classic.


Good show all around and a lot of fun, but I can see the criticism that it didn't have anything blow-away considering it's an anniversary show. Never thought I'd say it but TJP/O'Reilly was my MOTN, be sure to check that one out.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Did you ever watch Is Your Body Ready? Never saw a review of yours from it.


Watched the opener. Thought it was crap then Davey vs O'Reilly was up next so I turned it off. This isn't the PWG I like to see. Not sure why I'm holding off on Callihan vs Cole Ironman. That's the only reason I downloaded the show to begin with.



sXeMope said:


> I didn't mention it last night because I forgot but is it just me or does Dasher Hatfield sound kind of like a grown up version of Butters from South Park? Also, the character Marion Fontaine plays in AIW is tailor made for Chikara.


Fontaine had a match vs Archibald Peck in 2011. Good match & I was hoping he would have returned following it.


----------



## $Brett$

Yea definitely, the ThreemendousIII Ladder match was the first PWG match I watched back in last july and got me totally hooked. I've probably watched it about 6 times so far. No doubt the Ten match was crazy but something just felt lacking from it. It was only about 23 minutes even if that and the DojoBros who I really enjoy, did absolutely nothing spectacular in the match. There were times that I completely forgot that they, especially Eddie, we're in the match. And I think we all no Eddie can do some high spots in a ladder match (vs. Generico and Steen with a broken fricken arm). I think Eddie didn't want to go over the top and get an injury right before his try-out for WWE. If it were ICMG vs. The YBs vs. SSB I think it would've been epic but it just seemed like the Bros we're holding the match back.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

*PWG TEN*

1. B-Boy, Candice LeRae, & Willie Mack vs. "Pretty" Peter Avalon, Joey Ryan, & Ryan Taylor - **** 1/2*
2. Brian Cage vs. Anthony Nese - ***
3. RockNES Monsters vs. Forever Hooligans - ****
4. AR Fox vs. Michael Elgin - **** 1/4*
5. Paul London and Brian Kendrick vs. Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor - ****
6. TJ Perkins vs. Kyle O'Reilly - **** 1/2*
7. Kevin Steen vs. Adam Cole vs. Drake Younger - **** 1/2-*** 3/4*
8. Young Bucks vs. Dojo Bros vs. Inner City Machine Guns - ******



Spoiler: Review



Opener was very fun. These 6 man tags are always fun and super entertaining. There was some botches and weird moments here and there and it went on for far too long but overall, some great comedy moments and great spots. Typical PWG and a great way to get the crowd going. Cage/Nese was just boring. Lots of missteps and botches. They just didn't mesh. Pass. Wasn't feeling RockNES Monsters vs. Hooligans. Just meh. Elgin/Fox initially wasn't that great but got really good towards the end. The backflip into the turnbuckle into the powerbomb was fucking epic. And the finish looked brutal. The last 5 minutes saved this match. Nice finishing stretch. London/Kendrick vs. Gargano/Taylor wasn't really that great. There wasn't really any structure or flow. Just felt like a bunch of random moves. But the chicken fight gets 1 star alone! And the double stomp to the outside was awesome. Perkins/O'Reilly was really good. Like Excalibur said, this was pretty much each guy trying to one up each other. Good arm work and good technical match. Usually not a fan of these types of matches but they kept it interesting. A very high *** 1/2, verging on *** 3/4. Triple threat championship match was really good. Lots of crazy shit. Cole's chair breaking and the traffic cone thing was hilarious. The finish wasn't great and the match was too short and something felt off but I'm just glad Drake isn't the champion. Main event triple threat ladder match was awesome. Lots of crazy spots as expected. They didn't quite capture the feeling of Threemendous III last year and there was some botches but even Ricochet improvised with the broken ladder for some memorable moments. Finish felt flat and kinda out of nowhere and the match was still kinda underwhelming since it has 3 of my favorite wrestlers, it's a ladder match, and it's the 10th anniversary show but it was still really good. 

Overall: 7.5/10


----------



## Bubz

TEN sounds fun, definitely better than their last show anyway. I'm in the boat that feels PWG hasn't been itself this year. A lot of the guys they book now I just can't stand. Elgin, kyle, Drake, Fox, Gargano and Taylor need to all go away because I don't enjoy any of them, especially Kyle.


----------



## flag sabbath

Agreed. PWG has reached a point for me where the atmosphere & commentary are what keep me coming back & any decent matches are a bonus. In ring, the West Coast Evolve / ROH vibe is currently way too strong for my liking.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

I love Elgin, like Fox and don't mind the other guys (except Drake - don't like him) but I agree PWG doesn't feel like itself. Most of the matches were good and the main was a MOTYC but I guess because Mystery Vortex was one of the best wrestling shows I've ever seen and I always put PWG on a pedestal, it's hard to live up to the high expectations.


----------



## Obfuscation

Same topic I brought up a day ago. It's not the same company for me. Gargano & Drake can stay though. Always been fans of them and I'd rather see 'em in PWG than anywhere else with Chikara defunct. All other dudes can go away and never come back. Not Chuck Taylor. He's been on the roster since 2008. Deal with it.


----------



## Rah

Is it just me or is there something inherently psychotic about that  smiley in general?


----------



## Platt

BOLA is up for Pre-order on Highspots but being the dumbasses they are night 2 has a full matchlisting so proceed with caution if you are avoiding spoilers.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Got my copy of PWG Ten in the mail today....went to pop it into my PS3 and discovered there was no disc in it


----------



## sXeMope

*Beyond Wrestling: All Dude Review*

*Chris Dickinson vs. Hailey Hatred*
- I really liked this match. The beginning played a lot off of Hailey being a girl and Dickinson being afraid to hit her. Of course, eventually they go at it and create what is, in my opinion, one of the better inter-gender matches I've seen. Hailey is one of those girls who can wrestle with men and make her offense look good without making her opponent look like a bitch.

*Faith In Nothing vs. Island Kings*
- Really fun tag team match. Faith In Nothing are really one of those teams who really should have been something on the indies. They were big, but I mean like, Young Bucks big. 

*Team Beyond vs. Young Studs*
- This was another fun tag match. I've never seen Team Beyond before this, but Eric Ryan and Bobby Beverly have really improved since this happened, both in look and in the ring.

*Chris Dickinson vs. Jonny Mangue*
- I was expecting a lot from this match and was slightly disappointed, but with that being said it was still a very good match. For those who who follow the Wrestling Is promotions and were unaware, Jonny Mangue went on to become Jaka.




*
Beyond Wrestling: High Five Academy*

*Louis Lyndon vs. Hailey Hatred*
- Much like the Dickinson match from the previous show, this initially relied a lot on Lyndon being afraid to really go into Hailey, and Hailey beating the shit out of him until he did. Hailey continued to impress me, and I think Lyndon is extremely under-rated in the ring.

*Flip Kendrick vs. Corvis Fear*
- Corvis Fear is such an innovative wrestler. I really hope that when The Front is finished in CZW he gets a singles run. This was a really good match and Flip also impressed me. He really got to show off more than his high flying. Fear hit some kind of crazy move in this match. It was kind of like an inverted Snapmare Driver.

*Chris Dickinson vs. Eric Ryan*
- This wasn't as good as I was expecting, yet still good. Nothing amazing, but still very watchable. I think Dickinson could be a big star if he really put himself into the business. He's got such a great mind for it (As you hear throughout the Director Cut commentary)

*Luis Diamante vs. Joey "The Snake"*
- This was okay. Nothing memorable. I'd never heard of either guy before so I didn't really pay too close attention.

*Hailey Hatred vs. Corvis Fear*
- Unlike Hailey's other opponents at these tapings, Corvis had no trouble taking it to her. They had a great match. 

*Chris Dickinson vs. Luis Diamante*
- These two beat the shit out of each other. I really enjoyed this match. Stiff and hard hitting.

*Chris Dickinson vs. Corvis Fear*
- These two had a great match for two guys who'd wrestled twice already, and neither of those two matches were quick and easy. I'm new to Beyond, but this is apparently the match that started the feud between Fear and Dickinson.



- I really love the atmosphere of Beyond. This arena specifically felt like some kind of Underground fight club type thing. The other wrestlers around the ring make it feel like a proving ground of sorts


*CZW 18+ Underground Chapter 6*

*Hot& Spicy & Marty Scurll vs. Keel Holding*
- Wasn't feeling it. It was okay, but the only guy I knew of before this match was Scurll. The others didn't really do much for me.

*Toby Blunt vs. Bad Bones
Robert Schild vs. Karsten Beck
Vincent Schild vs. Kim Ray
Wanderers vs. Sumerian Death Squad*
- I actually fell asleep shortly after Bad Bones made his entrance and didn't wake up until half way through Carnage/Davis. I went back to the beginning of that match but didn't bother to watch these as none really had any appeal to me. I may go back and watch the SDS match though.

*James Davis vs. Carnage*
- This was okay for what it was. I liked the psychology of this match. The stip was Thumbtacks and Kendo Sticks but they saved the thumbtacks for the end and made it feel like they actually meant something.

*DJ Hyde vs. Clint Margera*
- I feel like this was a more comedy-based match. Every few minutes this girl would come out and hand one of the wrestlers a box which contained a weapon which they then got to use. Notable weapons include: A baby doll wrapped in Barbed Wire, Lightsabres, and a pencil board.

*Drake Younger vs. Masashi Takeda *
- This was the reason I bought this DVD. Drake's last deathmatch and he went out with a bang. Takeda was a great opponent. I feel like he could be the next face of BJW. After the match, Drake did a ~10 minute speech about his career, why he chose to retire from deathmatches, his future goals, etc. Then he takes a Jun Kasai bump.

- My only complaint about this is that it didn't have English commentary. I know it was filmed in Germany, but it was a CZW show. Would have thought that they would have at least added an English commentary track. German is an incredibly hard language to listen to for me.


----------



## Bruce L

Old ROH DVDs. Check them out. Recommend them to friends. Et cetera.


*Night of Champions *(3/22/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251329664258?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Death Before Dishonor I *(7/19/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251328854549?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*At Our Best *(3/13/2004)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251330138019?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*This Means War *(10/29/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251328866144?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251328866067?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Dragon Gate Challenge *(3/30/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251328903125?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2 *(12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251328882172?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC *(2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251328881974?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Supercard of Honor II *(3/31/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251328903192?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned *(5/12/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251328885633?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Final Battle 2007 *(12/30/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251328885566?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251328903262?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Northern Navigation *(7/25/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251328903339?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Tokyo Summit *(9/14/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251332491495?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Rising Above 2008 *(11/22/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251332492213?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem III *(6/13/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251328896406?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> Is it just me or is there something inherently psychotic about that  smiley in general?


Shhh. That's the secret appeal it has. Don't go spoiling the fun. Or else.


----------



## FITZ

Platt said:


> BOLA is up for Pre-order on Highspots but being the dumbasses they are night 2 has a full matchlisting so proceed with caution if you are avoiding spoilers.


PWG got me so angry when I bought the most recent All Star Weekend shows. I was spoiler free on Callihan/Younger on Night 1 where the winner got a title match. Of course the DVD cover for Night 2 shows the main event with Cole facing off with the winner.


----------



## Dark Church

That would have pissed me off to. I understand WWE spoiling stuff on their covers because they are everywhere. Chances are though if you buy a PWG or even ROH dvd you don't know exactly what happened.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Someone potentially spoiled BOLA for me on another forum last night. Greeeaat.


----------



## Chismo

Is it safe to run through this thread's last few pages or so?


----------



## Rah

Yeah, I haven't noticed a spoiler.


----------



## sXeMope

http://twitter.com/ROHMichaelElgin/status/375403345764417537


Best independent wrestling news of 2013?


----------



## Last Chancery

Another musclebound bald guy with facial hair and a singlet? Will he now receive "Ryback" chants?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

This was LONG overdue! Maybe now I can take him a little more seriously.


----------



## Obfuscation

It only would be if Elgin was injured for about a year. Why must I get my hopes up...


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Honor vs Evil*

1. Jay Briscoe vs QT Marshall
**

2. Jay Lethal vs Tadarius Thomas
***1/4

3. Mark Briscoe vs Nate Webb
**

4. Roderick Strong vs ACH
***3/4

5. Charlie Haas vs Pepper Parks
*

6. BJ Whitmer vs Kyle O'Reilly
***

7. SCUM vs Davey Richards, Adam Cole & Michael Elgin
***1/2​


----------



## Obfuscation

Manhattan Mayhem V was frustrating after a start that was more promising.

Young vs Page, Taven carrying Mike Mondo, Hooligans vs Bucks, & for me, Kingston/Cide vs Marshall Law all worked and were bouts I dug. There was fun to be had and it actually zipped on by b/c of it.

Steen vs Strong was decent & disappointing. Scramble match was sloppy. Both were watchable at the end of the day. Too bad they weren't better, I have to admit. Could have really left the bulk of the show favorable.

Ciampa vs Bennett, Elgin vs Anderson, & Wolves vs reDRagon were cancer. Time stood still with these matches and I couldn't take it. Hated 'em from bell to bell.

MOTN was the most promising match on paper and that was Hooligans vs Bucks. Bucks do it again. Big shout to Young & Page having another good match together + Taven looking good in making Mondo's poor offense not hurt the match to any degree. All Taven and he made it work.


----------



## sXeMope

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> This was LONG overdue! Maybe now I can take him a little more seriously.


My thoughts exactly. Personally I don't think he even needs to shave his head, just shave the back for a Steen-like hairstyle.


Also, I think I got hit by PWG's shitty customer service in terms of orders.


----------



## Bruce L

Alright; disregard my last post on my ROH DVDs on ebay. This one has updated prices, and the same end date to make things easier. Again: Browse. Recommend to friends. Buy.


*Night of Champions *(3/22/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334075211?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Death Before Dishonor I *(7/19/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334075491?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*At Our Best *(3/13/2004)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334075702?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*This Means War *(10/29/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334076003?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334076280?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Dragon Gate Challenge *(3/30/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334076475?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2 *(12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334076722?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC *(2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334076957?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Supercard of Honor II *(3/31/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334077048?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned *(5/12/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334077325?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Final Battle 2007 *(12/30/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334077428?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334077635?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Northern Navigation *(7/25/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334077707?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Tokyo Summit *(9/14/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334077800?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Rising Above 2008 *(11/22/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334078161?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem III *(6/13/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334078239?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Flux

The Kevin Steen Show with Eddie Edwards was fun. Probably the worst one so far, but that's no slight on Eddie whatsoever, the others were just really fun. I doubt this will be the worst for a while, because I'm yet to see the Elgin and Lethal episodes, and I don't give a shit about either man and I can imagine it being a chore to sit through. Chances are I will watch them anyway despite the fact I could be watching some good/interesting wrestling-related stuff or even catching up on Breaking Bad, because who'd want to do that when you can learn more about Elgin and Lethal?. 

A lot of talk about Japan, the braids and the Wolves/Steenerico feud as you'd expect. An easy way to pass two hours but you're not exactly missing out on a lot if you give it a miss.


----------



## Lane

Elgin one is fucking GREAT.


----------



## RKing85

Black Friday can not come here soon enough. I need to stalk up!!!!


----------



## Groovemachine

Lane said:


> Elgin one is fucking GREAT.


This. I'm not a big Elgin fan by any means, but this was so good with some really hilarious stories in there. Probably my fave of the Kevin Steen Shows so far.


----------



## Obfuscation

If you tell me why Eddie had a braids to begin with, I won't need to watch. :hayley1


----------



## Rah

Putting the vanilla into Vanilla Ice.


----------



## sXeMope

I haven't seen any of the Steen show's yet but I think Elgin's is the one I want to see the most. I mean if the trailer is a clip of him talking about pissing on a rat I can only imagine the full thing. I think Steen could take the most boring, vanilla wrestler you could find and pull an entertaining show out of him.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> Putting the vanilla into Vanilla Ice.


Awesome.

Still, I'm hoping it had something to do with him being a big fan of The Offspring circa 1994.


----------



## Platt

HayleySabin said:


> If you tell me why Eddie had a braids to begin with, I won't need to watch. :hayley1





Spoiler: .



15 minutes in an he's just mentioned part of the reason for having them was the British Bulldog.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ahhhhhhhh.

That thought never popped into my head.


----------



## sXeMope

Saw this on my YouTube homepage. Haven't watched yet because downloading something kills my buffering speed. My expectations are rather high.


----------



## geraldinhio

So XWT is invite only again? Cunts.

At least soothe my pain and tell me the Kevin Steen show with Excalibur and Paul London isn't out yet on it.


----------



## Groovemachine

Haha it's not up yet. Trust me, I am waiting and watching like a hawk for that bad boy to drop.


----------



## RKing85

highspots order came yesterday.

Jim Crockett dvd, King of Flight, and $5 Wrestling Live 4 were the dvds in this order.


----------



## Lane

I still haven't got money of dvd's from 2CW. Fuckers.


----------



## Bruce L

Just put a bunch of new old ROH DVDs on ebay. Interested parties can find the following shows at the following links:


*Survival of the Fittest 2004 *(6/24/2004)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251335518206?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Supercard of Honor I *(3/31/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251335516234?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Better Than Our Best *(4/1/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251335514300?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Glory by Honor V, Night 2 *(9/16/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251335512949?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: Finale *(3/4/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251335511920?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Driven 2007 *(6/23/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251335511119?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Death Before Dishonor V, Night 1 *(8/10/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251335509588?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Sixth Anniversary Show *(2/23/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251335508514?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Supercard of Honor III *(3/29/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251335507397?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned II *(6/7/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251335505684?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Seventh Anniversary Show *(3/21/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251335504398?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Double Feature II *(4/17 - 4/18/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251335499997?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Violent Tendencies *(6/26/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251335502999?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Final Countdown Tour: Boston *(9/25/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251335501575?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh shoot Violent Tendencies. Show is mad exclusive to find. Although there is Jimmy's own DVD set to get that steel cage match. Aye. Decisions.


----------



## Rah

Kyle Matthews Vs KT Hamill (02/08/2013 DSCW) - Blue Ridge, Georgia, always delivers some really fun matches. The Darrington Academy bear is something I always love seeing pop up on my Youtube newsfeed. Credit where it is due for Hamill keeping it together on the mat and varying the face/face dynamic to allow for this to work so well. But I'd be lying if I said I was watching this for any reason besides Matthews. He's just unbelievably good. These guys go out for almost fifteen minutes, on the mat, and the kids in the crowd don't grow bored simply because the milked spots on Kyle work so well. The realisation of the stalemate ensures Kyle goes for his more unorthodox, flying offence but it's still not enough to cut KT off. Roll-up finishers may seem cheap but with the right context and tease it just fits. Here's proof of that, with the roll-up serving as a final deliverance that neither man could get a clear-cut advantage over the other.


Vordell Walker Vs Kincaid (??/08/2013 TCW) - there's something still brewing over on the TCW Youtube page. Not only are some comments being deleted on the newer videos, but other comments have been deleted by the uploader. Regardless, I wasn't watching the show for the drama that's ensued but for Walker. Kincaid was, at one part, build as a "technical wizard" and I sincerely hope that was tongue-in-cheek as, otherwise, it's a massive irony. Not that he was terrible, but it just wasn't that crisp nor had any "technical" aspects to his offence, at all. Eh match.


Mike Cruz Vs Jon Davis Vs Sam Shaw Vs Jesse Neil Vs Vordell Walker (31/08/2013 USA PRO) - I'm slightly dismayed with this line-up. Not because of those in it, but because this match was meant to be a 2/3 falls match between Walker and Scorpio; something that had potential to be great. Instead we're left with some rejects who out-stay their welcome. Still, Shaw delivered a weird yet entertaining promo to start about how he has an idea that will make him a millionaire in the business before trashing Tony Hawk as a nobody compared to what he could pull off in the ring. Vordell, evidently pissed he isn't wrestling 2Cold, buries everybody else in the ring before smashing their face in and coming across as the alpha male that he should be.


Kyle Matthews Vs Anthony Henry (24/08/2013 LPW) - these guys are no strangers to making impressive mat-work and transitions with each other, as they've been doing that for, at least, the past two years. Still, it's always a treat to witness it. Matthews now being less-capable of hanging with Henry, which drives him to run shitless at every escape he got, delivered a great performance edge to their match-up instead of being one of simple class exhibition. I've seen *Concrete* pimp the Hamill/Matthews match in the MotY thread but I thought this was infinitely better, especially due to the first half. That's no slight on the other bout, but rather of just how great these matches are. Utter sleepers.


----------



## smitlick

*PWX What Doesn't Kill You Makes You Stronger II*

1. Chip Day vs Kyle O'Reilly
***

2. Steve Corino vs Alex Averious (Fuck this kids name is horrible to type)
**1/2

3. Cedric Alexander vs Davey Richards
***1/2

4. Adam Page vs Will Roberts vs Corey Hollis vs Drew Myers vs Ernie Osiris vs Chiva Kid
**3/4

5. The Great Outdoors vs The Dojo Bros
***1/2

6. Caleb Konley vs Adam Cole
***1/4


*PWG Mystery Vortex*

1. The Dojo Bros vs The Young Bucks
***1/2

2. Super Smash Bros vs RockNES Monsters
***1/2

3. El Generico vs Rich Swann
***1/4

4. The Dojo Bros vs The Super Smash Bros
****1/4

5. Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole
****1/4​


----------



## sXeMope

Been making my way through the earlier EVOLVE shows. I really miss the original EVOLVE concept. Anyways, what ever happened to Brad Allen? He seemed to be pretty good in the ring and had a good size but from what I can find, he just stopped competing at EVOLVE after the 5th(?) show and cagematch.de says that his last EVOLVE show was his last show until he wrestled at a recent OMEGA show


----------



## Chismo

I loved the early EVOLVE, with the win/loss records, semi-shoot style matches, big indy guest stars, etc. Now it's just another indy.


----------



## Emperor DC

EVOLVE could have been awesome and still could, Gabe just needs to cut ties with DG: USA and go his own way.


----------



## Concrete

Dyer Consequences said:


> EVOLVE could have been awesome and still could, Gabe just needs to cut ties with DG: USA and go his own way.


That would certainly knock down his potential pool of wrestlers. Wish they'd go back to some of the stuff they did back in the early shows that might not have produced the best shows ever but were different enough to earn a watch. Seemed like a promotion that was taking some wonderful ques from UFC in the promotion. You've got some exciting undercard matches which will be short and compact but then you'll get your marquee matches that are the focus of the show and the real draw. You've also got the style clashes like early UFC shows where it was to see which style was the best. I think if Gabe was interested he could get back to that and mix your high flying guys, your power guys, your technical guys, and your brawlers into what feels like a cohesive show.


----------



## sXeMope

I really liked the concept because it felt real. The leaderboards made every match mean something, and I really liked the general rule that if it's not accepted in sports, it's not accepted in wrestling. Did Gabe ever say why he decided to stop using that system?


----------



## KingCrash

Well the leaderboard really did lead to nothing so when Gabe hyped this record vs. that record nobody cared based on that because what did it matter? It could have gone somewhere if Gabe had planned it out better in the beginning on what he wanted it to be a couple of years down the road. I think with Davey leaving before EVOLVE really got started and Gabe focusing his attention on DGUSA while Sal got sick EVOLVE just became and is the placeholder between DGUSA shows. 

Don't know if Gabe could separate from DG and keep EVOVLE going because even with it's backing he can't really bring any other guest stars in, there's nothing in EVOLVE you can't see anywhere else and I don't know if he or Sal even have the money to do it by themselves.


----------



## geraldinhio

> Ricochet ‏@KingRicochet 3m
> 2014, I think I am going to try and do more shows in the US. I really miss the fans and the atmosphere. I hope they miss me too.


----------



## seabs

*ROH - Best of 2005 (18 Discs)*


Spoiler: listings



Disc 1
Samoa Joe vs Ebassan - ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Part 1
Austin Aries vs Colt Cabana - Steel Cage Match - ROH World Championship - ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Part 1
James Gibson vs Spanky - ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Part 2
Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries & Jack Evans - ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Part 2
AJ Styles vs Jimmy Rave - ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Part 2

Disc 2
CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave - ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Part 3
Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe - ROH World Championship - ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Part 3
CM Punk & Spanky vs Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal - ROH Back To Basics
Bryan Danielson vs Spanky - ROH Best of American Super Juniors

Disc 3
James Gibson vs Roderick Strong - ROH Best of American Super Juniors
Bryan Danielson vs Black Tiger - ROH Best of American Super Juniors
Austin Aries vs Homicide - ROH World Championship - ROH Best of American Super Juniors
Austin Aries vs James Gibson - ROH World Championship - ROH Stalemate
James Gibson vs Black Tiger - ROH Manhatten Mayhem

Disc 4
Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans - ROH Tag Team Championships - ROH Manhatten Mayhem
Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal - ROH Pure Championship - ROH Manhatten Mayhem
CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave - Dog Collar Match - ROH Manhatten Mayhem
Austin Aries vs Alex Shelley - ROH World Championship - ROH Manhatten Mayhem
Homicide & Low Ki vs Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal - ROH Manhatten Mayhem

Disc 5
Alex Shelley vs Roderick Strong - ROH Final Showdown
Samoa Joe vs Ebessan vs Delirious vs Jack Evans - ROH Final Showdown
Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk & Ace Steel - ROH Tag Team Championships - ROH Final Showdown
Austin Aries vs James Gibson - ROH World Championship - ROH Final Showdown
Homicide vs Doug Williams - ROH Nowhere To Run

Disc 6
Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs Alex Shelley & Delirious - ROH Nowhere To Run
Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson - ROH World Championship - ROH Nowhere To Run
CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave - Steel Cage Match - ROH Nowhere To Run
Roderick Strong vs Alex Shelley - ROH New Frontiers

Disc 7
Samoa Joe vs James Gibson - ROH New Frontiers
Austin Aries vs Spanky - ROH World Championship - ROH New Frontiers
James Gibson vs Homicide - ROH The Future Is Now
CM Punk vs Roderick Strong - ROH The Future Is Now

Disc 8
Samoa Joe vs Nigel McGuinness - ROH The Future Is Now
Austin Aries vs Low Ki - ROH The Future Is Now
CM Punk vs Austin Aries - ROH World Championship - ROH Death Before Dishonor III

Disc 9
CM Punk Promo - ROH Sign of Dishonor
Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries vs James Gibson vs Homicide - ROH Sign of Dishonor
CM Punk vs Jay Lethal - ROH World Championship - ROH Sign of Dishonor
Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries - ROH Pure Championship - ROH Escape From New York

Disc 10
CM Punk vs Roderick Strong - ROH World Championship - ROH Escape From New York
AJ Styles vs Roderick Strong - ROH Fate Of An Angel
Matt Hardy vs Christopher Daniels - ROH Fate Of An Angel
CM Punk vs James Gibson - ROH World Championship - ROH Fate Of An Angel

Disc 11
Embassy vs Generation Next - ROH Redemption
CM Punk vs James Gibson vs Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe - ROH World Championship - ROH Redemption
Homicide & Low Ki vs Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal - ROH Punk The Final Chapter

Disc 12
Matt Hardy vs Roderick Strong - ROH Punk The Final Chapter
CM Punk vs Colt Cabana - ROH Punk The Final Chapter
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Jimmy Rave & Puma - ROH Night Of The Grudges II

Disc 13
CIMA vs AJ Styles - ROH Dragon Gate Invasion
James Gibson vs Colt Cabana - ROH World Championship - ROH Dragon Gate Invasion
Bryan Danielson vs James Gibson - ROH World Championship - ROH Glory By Honor IV

Disc 14
Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi - ROH Joe vs Kobashi
James Gibson vs Roderick Strong - ROH Unforgettable
Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs Samoa Joe & Low Ki - ROH Unforgettable

Disc 15
Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley - ROH Enter The Dragon
Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries - ROH World Championship - ROH Enter The Dragon
Embassy vs Generation Next - No DQ War - ROH Buffalo Stampede
Claudio Castagnoli vs Alex Shelley - ROH This Means War

Disc 16
Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - ROH World Championship - ROH This Means War
Austin Aries vs Alex Shelley - ROH Showdown In Motown
AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs Jimmy Rave & Abyss - ROH Showdown In Motown
Bryan Danielson vs Chris Sabin - ROH World Championship - ROH Showdown In Motown

Disc 17
Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - ROH World Championship - ROH Vendetta
Embassy vs Generation Next & AJ Styles - ROH Vendetta
Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal - ROH Steel Cage Warfare

Disc 18
Generation Next vs Embassy - Steel Cage Warfare - ROH Steel Cage Warfare
Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji - ROH World Championship - ROH Final Battle 2005
KENTA vs Low Ki - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - ROH Final Battle 2005



*PM me if you're interested.*


----------



## smitlick

If anyones interested I have the following up on eBay

IWC A New Beginning 2006 (Eeatures Austin Aries, Abyss, Larry Sweeney, Shiima Xion & more)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181211305626?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Revolution Pro UK St Ives Debut (Yoshihiro Tajiri vs Mark Haskins///Prince Devitt vs Marty Scurll)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171120921098?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

PWG Mystery Vortex (Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole//Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs The Super Smash Brothers)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171124047151?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

BATTLEWAR VI (El Generico vs Shayne Hawke//Giant Tiger vs Vanessa Kraven)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171124048540?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

PWS The Fightmare Before Christmas (Matt Hardy vs Kevin Matthews//Goldust vs Sami Callihan)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171124049110?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## sXeMope

I've seen that BATTLEWAR show. I recommend it. Really fun show. Giant Tiger was accompanied by Vandal Vyxen (Amateur porn star according to my findings) and had some hilarious interactions with her. 




KingCrash said:


> Well the leaderboard really did lead to nothing so when Gabe hyped this record vs. that record nobody cared based on that because what did it matter? It could have gone somewhere if Gabe had planned it out better in the beginning on what he wanted it to be a couple of years down the road. I think with Davey leaving before EVOLVE really got started and Gabe focusing his attention on DGUSA while Sal got sick EVOLVE just became and is the placeholder between DGUSA shows.
> 
> Don't know if Gabe could separate from DG and keep EVOVLE going because even with it's backing he can't really bring any other guest stars in, there's nothing in EVOLVE you can't see anywhere else and I don't know if he or Sal even have the money to do it by themselves.


Yeah, I get what you mean. I think to an extent it was just something that the fans weren't used to. The top of the leaderboard s essentiallhe replacement for the title, which I really liked. Is Sal even with DGU/EVOLVE? A few weeks back when TNA was in Cleveland and John Thorne got drunk and made a dick of himself, he posted a pic on Twitter of him and Sal saying he got him back in. Sal was wearing a VIP pass. 

---

ROH pulled it's wrestlers from the FWE iPPV. I'm curious as to if they'll attempt to force them to pull out of all non-ROH bookings in the future. IMO they aren't paying the guys nearly enough to rightfully be able to say what they can and can't do to make a little extra money.


----------



## Obfuscation

El Generico vs Shayne Hawke? :mark:


----------



## RKing85

so I was browsing the kayfabe commentaries website. Since the visual of watching people talk for 2 hours isn't really neccessary, I think they should sell just audio files of the interviews. For $5 a pop or something I would get an awful lot of them.


----------



## Even Flow

Not sure if anyone knows, but Highspots have opened a UK website (http://highspots.co.uk) but i'm not going to be ordering from them until I read people are actually getting their DVD's in days, not weeks, like you would if you were ordering from the US store.


----------



## thephenomenalone

Even Flow said:


> Not sure if anyone knows, but Highspots have opened a UK website (http://highspots.co.uk) but i'm not going to be ordering from them until I read people are actually getting their DVD's in days, not weeks, like you would if you were ordering from the US store.


I've not used the website yet but I've ordered a few things from the UK ebay store and they've all arrived within a few days so the website shouldn't be any different. The prices are higher than the US store but you do save on shipping and you at least won't get custom charges on a big order. They seem to be checking a lot of my orders from the US for customs lately.


----------



## sXeMope

> Saw Death Match
> Drake Younger vs. Thumbtack Jack
> (Westside Dojo Stark wie'n Pferd, 11.03.2007)
> 
> No Ropes Barbed Wire Match
> Drake Younger vs. Thumbtack Jack
> (18+ Reloaded, 13.09.2008)
> 
> Four Way Log Cabin Elimination Match
> Drake Younger vs. HATE vs. Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack
> (18+ Gorefest II, 04.09.2009)
> 
> Drake Younger vs. MASADA
> (wXw Saturday Wrestling 5, 12.09.2009)
> 
> Thumbtack Kickpads & Lighttube Bundles Death Match
> Drake Younger vs. Jimmy Havoc
> (18+ Underground The First Stand, 04.10.2009)
> 
> No Ropes Barbed WireMatch
> Drake Younger vs. Dean Ambrose
> (18+ Underground Chapter 2, 17.01.2010)
> 
> Pain in the Glass
> Drake Younger vs. Thumbtack Jack
> (wXw The Vision, 13.03.2010)
> 
> 2 out of 3 Log Cabins Death Match
> Drake Younger vs. MASADA
> (Tournament of Death vs. Gorefest, 07.11.2010)
> 
> No Ropes Barbed Wire Match
> Drake Younger vs. Jun Kasai
> (wXw Kreuzzug ZXI, 09.04.2011)
> 
> Lighttube Hell
> Drake Younger vs. Jimmy Havoc
> (CZW Tournament of Death Europe, 04.11.2012)
> 
> http://www.wxw-wrestling.com/wXwSho...info&cPath=12_16&products_id=1123&language=en


May pick this up if SMV sells it.


----------



## Obfuscation

The ol' log cabin death match. Haven't seen one of those since the absurd Mondo vs Zandig match. Always had fun with that simple stip. I need to own more death matches. That's the realization here.


----------



## Chismo

> No Ropes Barbed Wire Match
> Drake Younger vs. Thumbtack Jack
> (18+ Reloaded, 13.09.2008)


----------



## sXeMope

I loved that match. Probably my favorite NRBW match I've ever seen. 


ACH's BOTI has been posted on SMV. As has AIW Gleaming The Cube. Don't really care for the match listing on the ACH set. Nothing really jumps out at me. I heard the ladder match at the AIW show was amazing.

1. Interview - 180 Minutes
2. ACH vs. Akira Tozawa - ACW 10/10/10
3. ACH vs. Gregory Symonds - ACW 1/16/11
4. ACH vs. Gary Jay - AIW - 5/20/11
5. ACH vs. Gary Jay - St. Louis Anarchy 7/9/11
6. ACH vs. AR Fox - AIW 4/6/12
7. ACH vs. Davey Vega - AIW 5/11/12
8. ACH vs. 2 Cold Scorpio - NPWD 2/2/13
9. ACH vs. Mat Fitchett - AAW 2/10/13

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/a-c-h-dvd-be-phenomenal-or-be-forgotten-the-a-c-h-story.html


----------



## EmbassyForever

> ACH vs. Akira Tozawa


:mark:


> ACW 10/10/10


-
Ah, oh...


----------



## Concrete

Maybe I just expected a bit more from it but that set doesn't look great at all. 2 Gary Jay matches? Are you kidding me? I think Sami or Kingston are next. Maybe? And either one of those would probably justify a purchase from me.


----------



## sXeMope

Definitely looks thrown together. The only match that got any real praise on that set was the match vs. AR Fox (I assume that's their Ironman match?) I've see the NPWD match and the match against Vega and they were okay, but I think he's had a lot better.

I'm definitely gonna buy Sami's but I may skip Kingston's. Never really seen a lot of him, and never had the urge to. Personally I'm looking forward to the Robert Anthony and the Irish Airborne BOTIs the most.


----------



## Concrete

LACK OF EDDIE KINGSTON LOVE IS A SIGN OF DISRESPECT TO ALL THAT IS GOOD!


----------



## Lane

Chismo said:


>


Seriously amazing NRBW. Better than Funk vs Sabu.


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> I'm definitely gonna buy Sami's but I may skip Kingston's. Never really seen a lot of him, and never had the urge to. Personally I'm looking forward to the Robert Anthony and the Irish Airborne BOTIs the most.


Had the opposite feelings watching both of them. Eddie's comp was really good was Sami's was just there, but you have to remember that it was put out during the beginning of Sami's stride so some of his best matches aren't on there. You could easily make volume twos of both with Sami hitting his stride and Kingston winning and defending the Chikara Grand Championship and his feud with Claudio.


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> Had the opposite feelings watching both of them. Eddie's comp was really good was Sami's was just there, but you have to remember that it was put out during the beginning of Sami's stride so some of his best matches aren't on there. You could easily make volume twos of both with Sami hitting his stride and Kingston winning and defending the Chikara Grand Championship and his feud with Claudio.


There is a Vol. 2 of Sami in the works. He said that he did an interview shortly before he went to "Mars". Kingston is rumored but I'm not sure if anything is confirmed. I've said it before, but I'm hoping Sami's match listing is more of a "Final Countdown" of sorts, going from January-June 2013 containing every SMV taped match that he had (10 matches by my count)


----------



## Last Chancery

ACH's DVD needs more of his AAW work. Could've put his first match with Kyle on there, or his match with Davey. Even the tag w/ Elgin vs. Davey and Kyle was pretty good. Also, I can't be the only one who doesn't care to sit through THREE HOURS of one dude talking about himself, regardless of who it is. Keep it to an hour at most, and use the remaining two hours for more matches.

Gary Jay


----------



## smitlick

I'd rather the long interview. I buy most of the shows anyway so I wouldn't buy the best of without the interview


----------



## Concrete

smitlick said:


> I'd rather the long interview. I buy most of the shows anyway so I wouldn't buy the best of without the interview


I think that goes for most people. I'm not so sure if I'd be so interested in an ACH right now. Maybe in a few years I would. I always like some gems and maybe one of those Gary Jay matches in but nothing in my life tells me I'll like them that much.


----------



## Platt

Even Flow said:


> Not sure if anyone knows, but Highspots have opened a UK website (http://highspots.co.uk) but i'm not going to be ordering from them until I read people are actually getting their DVD's in days, not weeks, like you would if you were ordering from the US store.





thephenomenalone said:


> I've not used the website yet but I've ordered a few things from the UK ebay store and they've all arrived within a few days so the website shouldn't be any different. The prices are higher than the US store but you do save on shipping and you at least won't get custom charges on a big order. They seem to be checking a lot of my orders from the US for customs lately.


Honestly they seem to be a complete rip off. Some things on there are 60%+ higher than the US, take PWG for example which work out at $25 each. I was bored the other day so did a comparison using the same 3 items the US and UK stores come out almost the same because of the retarded shipping they charge from the US but the US ebay is $15 cheaper and the UK Ebay $5 more.


----------



## Obfuscation

Callihan & Kingston sets next? They picked the two best people out there to make it on. YESSSSS.

I can't believe the 2 Cold Scorpio match made the ACH set. Have they seen that crap? Legit was painful to watch the entire way through. Wrestling is supposed to be fun. That was far from it. Lets have it go 18 minutes...not a smart move. I don't know how some in here can still tolerate watching Scorpio these days. Ugh.


----------



## Concrete

I'm not sure if I'm more pained by lack of Kingston love or lack of Scorpio love.


----------



## Rah

I've never seen that match but, man, Scorpio is just buckets of fun. I'm not sure if I'd peg an ACH/Scorpio mix, though.


----------



## seabs

*I love Scorpio and I love ACH but that match sucked. Easy to see why it made the set given the attraction of it though.*


----------



## Concrete

I question the match being on there as well. As long as the majority still believes in the joy that Scorpio brings :')


----------



## sXeMope

AAW is having a tag tournament over 10/18, 10/25 and 11/18. Haven't seen any AAW (Despite owning every year Best-Of. Haha) but may check it put depending on who's involved. What's with the sudden hard on indy wrestling has for tag tournaments? Chikara had one this year and AIW also has one coming up, as well as ISW Burger King Of The Ring II


Also, apparently there's another Carnage Cup happening in November. Ugh.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Defy or Deny II*

1. Adam Cole vs Silas Young
***

2. Bobby Fish vs Tadarius Thomas
**1/2

3. Charlie Haas vs Rhett Titus
**

4. SCUM vs Briscoes & Jay Lethal
***

5. BJ Whitmer vs Matt Hardy
**3/4

6. Davey Richards vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/2

7. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong
***3/4​


----------



## Obfuscation

Never been a big Scorpio fan. He was good in the 90's but eh. I can live without watching that guy.

---------

Not sure why I'm the only guy who really liked Hardy vs Whitmer from this year. Still a top ten ROH match of 2013. I know it isn't hard to do that, but it's a good match with a good story. Hardy OWNS.


----------



## smitlick

HayleySabin said:


> Never been a big Scorpio fan. He was good in the 90's but eh. I can live without watching that guy.
> 
> ---------
> 
> Not sure why I'm the only guy who really liked Hardy vs Whitmer from this year. Still a top ten ROH match of 2013. I know it isn't hard to do that, but it's a good match with a good story. Hardy OWNS.


The match was fine, ROH in general has been fine its just lacking those amazing matches that had everyone talking years ago.


----------



## Obfuscation

Been gone for the last few years. No doubt. But idk, everyone seems to think it's only "fine" or "solid" & I'm over here thinking it was really good. Alone with my thoughts I see. I'll continue to enjoy it. 

Defy or Deny II was certainly the best house show for me this year. The only one I didn't straight up dislike, tbf. Well, Dragon's Reign was filled with a ton of average/mediocre matches from top to bottom, but nothing truly awful on it other than Ciampa vs Vinny jobber guy.

Would Night of Hoopla count? b/c while it had that idk how to describe it lumberjack match between Silas & Davey, some other aspects of the show were good. Fun too. I liked the lighthearted approach for an ROH show. Three way, Lethal vs Delirious, & the tag championship were (Y) The little glimmers here & there are all we have these days. Sadly, Death Before Dishonor looks very poor on paper.


----------



## smitlick

Night of Hoopla was fun but I don't want to see it too often


----------



## Lane

Looks like SMV is filming a Chuck Taylor BOTI. Camera guy Gary tweeted about smv and Taylor having to wait on him do to a empty stomach.


----------



## sXeMope

SMV also confirmed that on their Twitter yesterday. I also saw Chuck tweeting with the SMV crew and Ricochet about not responding to his DMs and said that he and Ricochet are gonna make him a fortune. Perhaps a Ricochet/Taylor Face-Off/Feud compilation? I think the indies needs more of those kind of shoots.


----------



## Platt

The Kevin Steen Show With Excalibur & Paul London is up on XWT :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Once in a while is fine for the lighthearted ROH shows. Keeping them scarce is essential, but I hope they don't go away.

Seeing Platt's sig just showed me that Rain vs Love is going to be the main event on the next SHINE show. Oh no. Why can't that company have good main events?


----------



## Srdjan99

wANTED to ask, is there a Samoa Joe vs Chris Hero match that is good?


----------



## Obfuscation

Samoa Joe vs Chris Hero

Only one of the singles matchesI've seen was the match from 2004. Been a real long time since I last saw it, but I did like it.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH 11th Anniversary*

1. Six Man Mayhem
**3/4

2. SCUM vs Coleman & Alexander
**1/4

3. BJ Whitmer vs Charlie Haas
**3/4

4. The American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
***1/2

5. Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong
***

6. Matt Taven vs Adam Cole
***

7. reDRagon vs The Briscoes
***1/2

8. Kevin Steen vs Jay Lethal
****​


----------



## KingCrash

*IWA-MS - Best Of The Ted Petty Invitational 2002-2004*


*11/1/02*
Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles - ****1/4

*11/2/02 - IWA Heavyweight Title*
Chris Hero vs. CM Punk - ***3/4

*11/2/02 - IWA Heavyweight Title*
CM Punk vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/2

*11/7/03*
Ian Rotten vs. Mickie Knuckles - **

*11/7/03*
Chris Hero vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/2

*11/8/03*
Alex Shelley vs. Jonny Storm - ***1/4

*11/8/03*
AJ Styles vs. Jerry Lynn - ***1/2

*11/8/03*
Chris Hero vs. B-Boy - ***1/2

*9/17/04*
CM Punk vs. Austin Aries - ****

*9/17/04*
Chris Hero vs. Mike Quackenbush - ****

*9/17/04*
Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong - ****

*9/17/04*
Alex Shelley vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/2

*9/17/04 - IWA Heavyweight Title*
Petey Williams vs. BJ Whitmer - **1/4

*9/18/04*
Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***3/4

*9/18/04*
CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/2

*9/18/04*
Arik Cannon vs. AJ Styles - ***

*9/18/04*
Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4

*9/18/04*
Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4



*CZW - Déjà Vu 7*

Greg Excellent vs. David Starr - *

Dave Crist vs. Biff Busick - **1/4

Aeroform (Flip Kendrick & Louis Lyndon) vs. The Catalyst (Dustin Rayz & Eric Ryan) - **1/4

Kimber Lee vs. Neveah - **

*Rockstar Pro Showcase*
Matt Taylor vs. Aaron Williams - **
*
Loser of The Fall Eliminated from DWTS Ladder Match*
Alex Colon & Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox & Shane Strickland - ***1/4

*CZW World Title*
Drew Gulak vs. Shane Hollister - **1/4

Ron Mathis vs. Tommy Dreamer - ***

*No Rope Barbed Wire*
DJ Hyde vs. Jake Crist - ***

Until the tag deciding what happened in the WIRED title match this show was just there, nothing terrible besides the opener but nothing you’d remember even minuets later. World Title match was disappointing but was followed by a surprisingly enjoyable Dreamer/Mathis match and a decent main.



* ROH - Manhattan Mayhem V*

Silas Young vs. Adam Page - ***

C&C Wrestle Factor (Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander) vs. Aderenline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) - **1/2

Matt Taven vs. Mike Mondo - **

The Forever Hooligans (Alex Kozlov & Rocky Romero) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - ****

Marshall Law (RD Evans & QT Marshall) vs. Outlaw Inc. (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) - **

*ROH World Title Tournament - Quarterfinals*
Tomasso Ciampa vs. Michael Bennett - ***1/4

*ROH World Title Tournament - Quarterfinals*
Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

*ROH World Title Tournament - Quarterfinals*
Michael Elgin vs. Karl Anderson - ***1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) vs. reDRagon (Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish) - **3/4

Overall a good show with Hooligans/Bucks being great as expected, Outlaw Inc. coming in hot (the angle more then the match with Marshall Law), Ciampa/Bennett being surprisingly good after Bennett’s meh run with the new gimmick , Anderson/Elgin being better then the first match and Steen & Strong having a good tournament match where the outcome was never in doubt. Taven does need to drop the title immediately because he’s always a deadspot in shows.
​


----------



## Obfuscation

Taven's performance was single-handedly the biggest bright spot on the show for me. Not counting the Kingston & Homicide surprise or the bouts I expected to be good: Bucks vs Holligans & Silas vs Page. Taven carried Mondo to a match I liked and I HATE Mondo. Steen vs Strong didn't click for me. 

The other "main events" oh lordy yeah...I dubbed them as "cancer". Wasn't a fan.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW Tournament Of Death 8.5: REWIND
25/10/2009
Ultraviolent Underground, Townsend, Delaware.*


*Tournament Of Death 8.5: CZW Ultraviolent Underground Championship: Caribbean Pits Of Death*
Sami Callihan vs. Danny Havoc - 2,50

*Tournament Of Death 8.5: Four Corners Of Fun & Dog Collar Death Match*
Jon Moxley vs. Thumbtack Jack - 3,00

*Tournament Of Death 8.5: New Age Texas Death Match*
MASADA vs. Brain Damage - 2,25

*Tournament Of Death 8.5: Pain In The Glass Death Match*
Nick Gage vs. Zandig - 2,25

*Non-Tournament: Three-Way-Dance Match*
Rich Swann vs. Greg Excellent vs. Scotty Vortekz - 2,00

*Tournament Of Death 8.5: CZW Ultraviolent Underground Championship: Transylvania Death Match*
Thumbtack Jack vs. Sami Callihan - 2,50

*Tournament Of Death 8.5: Home Run Derby Death Match*
Nick Gage vs. MASADA - 3,25

*Non-Tournament: Singles Match*
Devon Moore vs. xOMGx - DUD

*Tournament Of Death 8.5: CZW Ultraviolent Underground Championship: House Of Pain Death Match*
MASADA vs. Thumbtack Jack - 4,00


*Average Value = 2.5*

*Next: CZW Night Of Infamy 8 (14/11/2009)*​


----------



## Bruce L

Sold a bunch of my ROH DVDs this time around, but still have a lot available for your buying pleasure:


*Night of Champions *(3/22/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251338375992?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Survival of the Fittest 2004 *(6/24/2004)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251339509657?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*This Means War *(10/29/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251338376941?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251338377246?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Dragon Gate Challenge *(3/30/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251338377395?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Supercard of Honor I *(3/31/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251339508205?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Better Than Our Best *(4/1/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251339506728?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2 *(12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251338377599?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC *(2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251338377839?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: Finale *(3/4/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251339504685?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned *(5/12/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251338378827?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Driven 2007 *(6/23/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251339503429?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Death Before Dishonor V, Night 1 *(8/10/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251339501795?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251338379047?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned II *(6/7/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251339498120?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Seventh Anniversary Show *(3/21/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251339496826?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Double Feature II *(4/17 - 4/18/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251339493998?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem III *(6/13/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251338379639?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Final Countdown Tour: Boston *(9/25/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251339494759?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Concrete

Two questions for discussion I suppose:

1)What are your thoughts on Cedric Alexander? Every time I've seen him outside of the ROH environment he has done rather swimmingly in my eyes.Interested in other's thoughts

2)Is Matt Hardy the surest thing for an indy promoter? Good draw+good worker?


----------



## Groovemachine

I am 7 minutes into the Kevin Steen Show with Excalibur and already I am crying with laughter.


----------



## geraldinhio

Groovemachine said:


> I am 7 minutes into the Kevin Steen Show with Excalibur and already I am crying with laughter.


I need this. :dance Link anyone? Please and thanks.


----------



## Chismo

Concrete said:


> Two questions for discussion I suppose:
> 
> 1)What are your thoughts on Cedric Alexander? Every time I've seen him outside of the ROH environment he has done rather swimmingly in my eyes.Interested in other's thoughts
> 
> 2)Is Matt Hardy the surest thing for an indy promoter? Good draw+good worker?


1. From what I've seen (mostly ROH), he's just another black guy that can jump high, and that's it. ("the Benjmanin syndrome")

2. It's been proven.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> *Tournament Of Death 8.5: CZW Ultraviolent Underground Championship: House Of Pain Death Match*
> MASADA vs. Thumbtack Jack - 4,00​


Watched this match few days ago, and didn't like it. Shit dragged, was all over the place, and instead of trying to work a logical, smart and structured deathmatch, they took the shock value path. Not to mention Jack's insanely dangerous and crigeworthy bumps, that ultimately bit him in the ass, hard.


----------



## Lane

He did a simple rana that broke his neck. Not a insane bump.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Chismo said:


> Watched this match few days ago, and didn't like it. Shit dragged, was all over the place, and instead of trying to work a logical, smart and structured deathmatch, they took the shock value path. Not to mention Jack's insanely dangerous and crigeworthy bumps, that ultimately bit him in the ass, hard.


Sure it wasn't smart or logical, but it served its purpose I guess, because I liked it that much.
I kinda knew when I posted that post that someone would have something to say about it because tbh even I felt that I enjoyed it a lot more than I probably should've. 

And while those bumps didn't end his career, they sure must've shortened it a lot. That powerbomb to the cinder blocks was nasty as hell.


----------



## sXeMope

Kind of funny when you think about it. All the insane shit he's done, and it's a rather basic move that ended his career. I don't think I've ever seen the full TOD 8.5 match despite having it on a couple of DVDs and that being a dream match for me. I think the only spot I've seen from the match is when Masada clearly helps TJ put the needle through his cheek. Or maybe it's the other way around, not quite sure.


----------



## Mattyb2266

I remember liking Madada/TJ. Might not have been the smartest death match either has worked but it was fun. Though the only things that really stand out in my memory are the cinder block spot and that stiff fucking backfist. Needs a rewatch though.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Mattyb2266 said:


> I remember liking Madada/TJ. Might not have been the smartest death match either has worked but it was fun. Though the only things that really stand out in my memory are the cinder block spot *and that stiff fucking backfist*. Needs a rewatch though.


According to Masada that spinning backfist was pretty much revenge for the stiff nutshot TJ landed on him earlier in the fight. Pretty surprised that it didn't knock him the fuck out. I mean there's a rumor that Masada's knocked out Necro f'n Butcher so pretty impressive from TJ. Guess it's just a testament as to how tough TJ was.


----------



## Chismo

Uh, that backfist was holy fuck.



Lane said:


> He did a simple rana that broke his neck. Not a insane bump.


I know, but that's not the point. The wonders of life.


----------



## Flux

Spoiler: Bonus feature on Paul London on The Kevin Steen Show



I think it is safe to say that Michael Elgin does the best Worm in the world, and it's made me like the man 100x more than I did before. It has to be seen to be believed, it garnered a legit "holy fucking shit" reaction from me.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

_Figured that as I don't have anything else to do, why not watch Night of Infamy too?_
***










*CZW Night Of Infamy 8
14/11/2009
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*


*Tag Team Match*
Azrieal & Bandido Jr. vs. Zero Gravity - 2,50 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Greg Excellent vs. Ryan McBride - 2,00 / 5,00

*Non-Title Singles Match*
Drew Blood vs. Teddy Fine - DUD

*Singles Match*
Sami Callihan vs. xOMGx - 1,50 / 5,00

*Deck The Walls Death Match*
Joe Gacy vs. Danny Havoc - 2,25 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Devon Moore vs. Scotty Vortekz - 2,25 / 5,00

*Tag Team Match*
Spanish Armada vs. Team Macktion - 1,75 / 5,00

*6-Man Elimination Tag*
Jon Moxley & H8 Club vs. DJ Hyde, Eddie Kingston & Drake Younger - 2,75 / 5,00

*Singles Match*
Dan Maff vs. B-Boy - 2,75 / 5,00


*Average Value = 2.05556*

*Next: CZW Cage Of Death XI (08/12/2009)*​


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> According to Masada that spinning backfist was pretty much revenge for the stiff nutshot TJ landed on him earlier in the fight. Pretty surprised that it didn't knock him the fuck out. I mean there's a rumor that Masada's knocked out Necro f'n Butcher so pretty impressive from TJ. Guess it's just a testament as to how tough TJ was.


That's no rumor. That actually happened. I believe it was at a show that IWA Mid South and ACW did together. Masada talked about that in his shoot interview IIRC. TJ's definitely tough. Definitely quite a few occasions where he probably shouldn't have continued, yet did.


----------



## Corey

Concrete said:


> Two questions for discussion I suppose:
> 
> 1)What are your thoughts on Cedric Alexander? Every time I've seen him outside of the ROH environment he has done rather swimmingly in my eyes.Interested in other's thoughts


Only really seen him in ROH with Coleman but he just seems like another black guy who can jump around. Rather bland as well.


----------



## Concrete

See I've seen only a little bit of his ROH stuff and he is rather a "just there" sort of guy. Outside stuff of ROH though is more what I was hoping to hear about but it seems he's one of those guys that might end up getting the short side of the stick in that regard. DAMN YOU ROH!


----------



## smitlick

*PWG DDT4 2013*

1. The Young Bucks vs The Inner City Machine Guns
***3/4

2. The Unbreakable Fucking Machines vs The Super Smash Brothers
***1/4

3. FutureShock vs The Dojo Bros
***1/2

4. Steenerico vs The Briscoes
***

5. The Young Bucks vs The Unbreakable Fucking Machines
***1/2

6. Steenerico vs FutureShock
***1/4

7. The Young Bucks vs Steenerico
****​


----------



## Corey

You didn't watch Callihan/Younger? Thought that one was even better than their Guerrilla Warfare match, tbh.


----------



## Concrete

If anyone cares I'm gonna bring some 2CW news. They're running what looks to possibly be another iFFV(free internet show) on November 23rd from Binghamton,NY. Here are the matches announced so far:

*-Team CK vs. Pun&Graham in a Tables are Legal match for the 2CW Tag Team Titles

-Johnny Gargano vs Jason Axe in a 30 minute Ironman match(rematch from Potsdam,NY)

-Kevin Steen vs. Jay Freddie in a No Holds Barred Match(1st Time Ever)

-Dojo Bros. vs. Young Bucks *


----------



## smitlick

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You didn't watch Callihan/Younger? Thought that one was even better than their Guerrilla Warfare match, tbh.


Not a chance thanks... Sami isnt my cup of tea and I'll attempt to avoid him at all cost.

*ROH WAR*

1. Michael Elgin vs Adam Page
**3/4

2. QT Marshall vs Darren Dean
N/R

3. SCUM vs Redwood & Mondo
*3/4

4. BJ Whitmer vs Rhett Titus
**1/4

5. American Wolves vs Coleman & Alexander
***1/2

6. reDRagon vs Alabama Attitude
**3/4

7. Matt Taven vs ACH vs Roderick Strong vs Jay Lethal
***

8. Kevin Steen vs Mark Briscoe
***1/4

Show is fine but I'd hate to have paid the $20 on DVD for it.​

EDIT

Still haven't received the DVDs I've ordered from 2CW though they say they are on the way...... Do note I ordered them in Months ago.


----------



## RKing85

so watching King of Flight and holy shit at Amazing Red going flying into the "stands" and taking out those three fans.


----------



## sXeMope

> Richards cut a promo after the match, referencing the rumors that he was going to “a company up north.” He said that being the best wrestler in the world was more important than money, and warned Bennett that “the war is on.”


Not sure if it was mentioned here, but apparently Davey said that after his match with Bennett in Alabama. Honestly not sure if it's true because I stumbled upon it while looking up BYW deathmatches (Yes, I'm spending my day off watching yardtards. Judge away) but if it is I guess WWE said no for whatever reason...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW Cage Of Death XI
08/12/2009
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*


*CZW Ultraviolent Underground Championship: No Rope Barbed Wire*
Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage - 3,25 - 5,00

*Singles Match*
DJ Hyde vs. Nate Hatred - 2,25 - 5,00

*4-Way Tag Team Match*
BLKOUT vs. Team Macktion vs. Naptown Dragons vs. Azrieal & Bandido Jr. - 2,25 - 5,00

*CZW Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Singles Match*
Greg Excellent vs. Drew Blood - 1,50 - 5,00

*Fatal 4-Way #1 Contenders Match*
Eddie Kingston vs. Egotistico Fantastico vs. B-Boy vs. Jon Moxley - 3,50 - 5,00

*CZW World Tag Team Championship: Tag Team Match*
The Best Around vs. BLKOUT - 2,75 - 5,00

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship: Singles Match*
Drake Younger vs. Devon Moore - 2,75 - 5,00

*Cage Of Death Match*
Sami Callihan vs. Danny Havoc - 4,00 - 5,00

*Average Value = 2.78125*

*Next: End Of Year Awards for 2009 chosen by me.*​


----------



## smitlick

*Chikara Battle Not With Monsters*

1. The Colony & Los Ice Creams vs The Batiri & Ophidian
***1/4

2. Saturyne vs Missile Assault Ant
*1/2

3. 3.0 & Gran Akuma vs The Colony Xtreme Force
***

4. Amasis vs The Shard
***1/4

5. Archibald Peck vs Jigsaw
***1/2

6. Mr Touchdown vs Chiva Kid
**3/4

7. Spectral Envoy vs FIST
***1/2

8. Eddie Kingston vs Green Ant
***3/4​


----------



## Corey

Concrete said:


> If anyone cares I'm gonna bring some 2CW news. They're running what looks to possibly be another iFFV(free internet show) on November 23rd from Binghamton,NY. Here are the matches announced so far:
> 
> *-Team CK vs. Pun&Graham in a Tables are Legal match for the 2CW Tag Team Titles
> 
> -Johnny Gargano vs Jason Axe in a 30 minute Ironman match(rematch from Potsdam,NY)
> 
> -Kevin Steen vs. Jay Freddie in a No Holds Barred Match(1st Time Ever)
> 
> -Dojo Bros. vs. Young Bucks *


Well the last one they did that you pointed out to us had a MOTYC in Hardy/Callihan and a great Steen/Morrison so I'm definitely down for this. Keep us posted when it's closer to showtime please. Gargano in a long match, Steen in NHB, and Bucks/Dojos all get my approval thus far. (Y)


----------



## Concrete

Will be doing. Very excited for this one since this one is taking place in my backyard with all these lovely matches.


----------



## Corey

DGUSA posted a full free match from their last show, surprisingly enough a pretty important one. Gargano vs. Swann:


----------



## smitlick

Hey concrete any chance when you go to 2CW you could pick up some DVDs for me as I assume you go to the shows


----------



## Concrete

The next time I go will be in November(since those are when the next shows are) but I could certainly do that if you are still interested by then.


----------



## Corey




----------



## EmbassyForever

Jehtro
Uncle?

Best part of the video.

Usually Briscoes' family videos are awesome, but imo this was a little too goofy. Looking forward to see where they are going with Jay, tho.


----------



## smitlick

Concrete said:


> The next time I go will be in November(since those are when the next shows are) but I could certainly do that if you are still interested by then.


Definitely. Will happily pay a finders fee as well .


----------



## RoosterSmith

Jack Evans 187 said:


> DGUSA posted a full free match from their last show, surprisingly enough a pretty important one. Gargano vs. Swann:


I saw this match. I subscribe to their channel. I didn't think I was gonna like this, but it was a fun bout throughout.


----------



## Dark Church

sXeMope said:


> Not sure if it was mentioned here, but apparently Davey said that after his match with Bennett in Alabama. Honestly not sure if it's true because I stumbled upon it while looking up BYW deathmatches (Yes, I'm spending my day off watching yardtards. Judge away) but if it is I guess WWE said no for whatever reason...


I remember reading that if WWE signs anyone from that tryout it won't be until early next year in all likelihood. He could just be trying to get people to stop talking about it for now.


----------



## Concrete

smitlick said:


> Definitely. Will happily pay a finders fee as well .


They announced they're going on hiatus after these shows until show #100 and LOTE 9 in Spring. So as it gets closer just remind me haha.


----------



## Obfuscation

Another free Gargano match. Sweet. Last one I watched via that was vs Rave and it was great.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Platt

Cheap plug for some new comps I put together



> I've put together 3 sets from Jamie Nobles Indy run in 04/05. They cover ROH, FIP & PWG
> 
> Prices
> PWG $2
> FIP $6
> ROH $16
> 
> All 3 for $20
> 
> Shipping is $7.25
> 
> 
> PWG
> All-Star Weekend Night 1 James Gibson vs Bryan Danielson
> Guitarmageddon James Gibson vs AJ Styles
> The 2nd Annual PWG Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza - Night Two James Gibson vs AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
> BOLA 2005 Night 1 James Gibson vs Joey Ryan
> BOLA 2005 Night 2 James Gibson vs Chris Bosh
> 
> FIP
> Disc 1
> Florida Rumble James Gibson vs CM Punk
> New Year's Classic James Gibson vs Homicide
> Unfinished Business James Gibson & Homicide vs CM Punk & Azrieal
> With Malice James Gibson Saves Bryan Danielson
> With Malice James Gibson vs CM Punk
> The Usual Suspects James Gibson & Steve Madison vs Spanky & Sal Rinauro
> 
> Disc 2
> Violence Is The Answer James Gibson vs Steve Madison
> Heatstroke 05 Night 1 James Gibson vs Tony Mamaluke
> Heatstroke 05 Night 1 James Gibson Attacks Steve Madison
> Big Year One Bash Night 1 James Gibson vs Roderick Strong
> 
> ROH
> Disc 1
> 3rd Anniversary Part 2 James Gibson/Spanky Interview
> 3rd Anniversary Part 2 James Gibson vs Spanky
> 3rd Anniversary Part 3 James Gibson vs Puma
> Trios Tournament James Gibson, Spanky & Nigel McGuinness vs Samoa Joe, Bryan Danielson & Vordell Walker
> Trios Tournament James Gibson/Spanky Interview
> Back To Basics James Gibson vs Rocky Romero
> Best Of The American Super Juniors James Gibson vs Roderick Strong
> Best Of The American Super Juniors James Gibson vs Dragon Soldier B
> 
> Disc 2
> Stalemate James Gibson vs Austin Aries
> Stalemate James Gibson Promo
> Manhatten Mayhem James Gibson vs Black Tiger IV
> The Final Showdown James Gibson Promo
> The Final Showdown James Gibson vs Austin Aries
> Nowhere To Run James Gibson/Alex Shelley Promo
> Nowhere To Run James Gibson vs BJ Whitmer
> 
> Disc 3
> New Frontiers James Gibson/Spanky Promo
> New Frontiers James Gibson vs Samoa Joe
> New Frontiers James Gibson/Spanky Promo
> The Future Is Now James Gibson vs Homicide
> Death Before Dishonor III James Gibson Promo
> Death Before Dishonor III James Gibson vs Nigel McGuiness vs Homicide vs Azrieal
> 
> Disc 4
> Sign Of Dishonor James Gibson/CM Punk/Christopher Daniels Segment
> Sign Of Dishonor James Gibson vs Austin Aries vs Homicide vs Samoa Joe
> Sign Of Dishonor James Gibson/CM Punk/Samoa Joe/Mick Foley Segment
> Escape From New York James Gibson vs Jimmy Rave vs Alex Shelley vs Azrieal
> Escape From New York James Gibson Attacks CM Punk
> Fate Of An Angel James Gibson/CM Punk Segment
> Fate Of An Angel James Gibson vs CM Punk
> 
> Disc 5
> The Homecoming James Gibson, Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs The Rottweilers
> The Homecoming James Gibson Attacks CM Punk
> Redemption James Gibson Promo
> Redemption James Gibson vs CM Punk vs Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels
> 
> Disc 6
> Punk: The Final Chapter James Gibson/Spanky Segment
> Punk: The Final Chapter James Gibson & Spanky vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer
> Night Of The Grudges II James Gibson vs Spanky vs Homicide
> Night Of The Grudges II James Gibson Promo
> Night Of The Grudges II James Gibson vs Spanky
> Dragon Gate Invasion James Gibson vs Colt Cabana
> 
> Disc 7
> Glory By Honor IV James Gibson Promo
> Glory By Honor IV James Gibson vs Bryan Danielson
> Survival Of The Fittest 2005 James Gibson vs Christopher Daniels
> Joe vs. Kobashi James Gibson & Jimmy Yang Promo
> Joe vs. Kobashi James Gibson vs Jimmy Yang
> 
> Disc 8
> Unforgettable James Gibson vs Roderick Strong
> Bonus: Mike Lockewood Memorial Tournament 2005
> Jamie Noble vs Silas Young
> Jamie Noble vs Ace Steel
> Jamie Noble vs Mike Modest


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Here's the updated lineups for this weekend:



> *EVOLVE 23
> September 21st, 2013
> 8pm Belltime
> Guzman Sports Lounge
> 1618 Weirfield Street
> Ridgewood, NY
> 
> Tickets available now in the DGUSA.tv Store
> 
> EVOLVE Title Match
> AR Fox defends vs. Anthony Nese with Mr. A & Su Yung
> 
> Bonus Tag Team Main Event
> Johnny Gargano & Trent Baretta vs. Rich Swann & Ricochet
> 
> Four Way Elimination Match #1
> Josh Alexander vs. Biff Busick vs. Maxwell Chicago vs. Green Ant
> 
> Four Way Elimination Match #2
> Lince Dorado vs. Drew Gulak vs. Shane Strickland vs. Mr. Touchdown
> 
> Young Buck Tag Team Invitational Match #1
> Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy vs. Dos Ben Dejos
> 
> Young Buck Tag Team Invitational Match #2
> Jigsaw & The Shard vs. The Bravado Brothers
> 
> Special Attraction Match
> Matt Jackson of The Young Bucks vs. Caleb Konley
> 
> Plus Brian XL and others to be added!!!
> _________________
> 
> EVOLVE 24
> September 22nd, 2013
> 7pm Belltime
> The Brooklyn Lyceum
> 227 4th Ave.
> Brooklyn, NY
> 
> Tickets now available in the DGUSA.tv Store
> 
> Evolution's End - The Final Chapter
> evolve rules inside the ring - anything goes outside the ring
> AR Fox vs. Ricochet
> 
> Grudge Match - Stipulation To Be Determined At EVOLVE 23
> Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano vs. Rich Swann
> 
> Style Battle Finals And Consolation Freestyle Match With:
> -Biff Busick
> -Drew Gulak
> -Green Ant
> -Josh Alexander
> -Lince Dorado
> -Maxwell Chicago
> -Mr. Touchdown
> -Shane Strickland
> 
> EVOLVE Style Battle Finals
> Winner Of Four Way Elimination Match #1 At EVOLVE 23 vs. Winner Of Four Way Elimination Match #2 At EVOLVE 23
> 
> Six Way Freestyle
> All Competitors Eliminated In Four Way Elimination Matches
> 
> The Young Bucks Tag Team Invitational Night 2 Freestyle Match
> Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy vs. Jigsaw & The Shard vs. The Bravado Brothers vs. Dos Ben Dejos
> 
> Plus more to be signed with Matt Jackson of The Young Bucks, Anthony Nese with Mr. A & Su Yung, Trent Baretta, Caleb Konley and others!*


Man I'm" not excited about the EVOLVE shows this weekend... at all. For EVOLVE 23 I'm" looking forward to Fox/Nese (and Su Yung :yum and Gargano/Baretta vs. Swann/Ricochet but the undercard looks absolutely abysmal. For EVOLVE 24 Again the main events in Fox/Ricochet and Gargano/Swann should be fun to watch but the undercard that they've announced so far does nothing for me. I hope that these shows surprise me.


----------



## sXeMope

Overall they look fine to me. Probably nothing memorable outside of the main events but still looks like it'll be enjoyable. I'm looking forward to the Style Battle 4-ways, especially #1. Alexander, Green Ant and Biff Busick are all great talents, but I've never seen Maxwell.


----------



## Concrete

Styles Battle this year could be fun. If Chicago gets out quick we could get a nice match with Alexander, Busick, and GREEN ANT! Sorta hoping that Gulak and Mr.TD end up getting a nice final bit in their elimination match. That being said I'm not a big fan of the format they went with. Seems like they could have gotten more from Styles Battle if they seperated it from the Young Bucks Invitational.AND WHY ARE DOS BEN DEJOS A THING! Bravados getting a shot at being a legitimate tag team is sweet. Nese vs. Fox? That's a big glass of NOPE! Nope, nope, nope. The Tag main event though could be really swell. And why is Matt Jackson going against Konley? And Brian XL? Can we get an Amazing Red appearance?

Night 2 looks like a lesser show somehow.Maybe I don't get the YBTTI but a freestyle just doesn't seem appealing. Having the winners from Night 1 advance to Night 2 feels so limiting but at least there is some sort of mystery(in my eyes) on who could be in the Finals. Rich Swann vs Gargano will probably be good and hey there's a stip added to it. Swann vs Gargano seems like a match that is a heck of a lot more deserving of an Evolution's End match than AR Fox and Ricochet. That match having that stip actually makes me angry even though it probably shouldn't.


----------



## sXeMope

Not sure if these are well known videos by this point but I stumbled upon these.












Not sure what to think about Callihan. Really glad to see Del Sol keep the same look though. Looks like they modified the attire just enough to copyright it, yet leave him free to portray SDS again should his WWE career not work out. It actually took me a few seconds to realize the attire was any different. I actually like the mask better but the tassle looks rather generic. Sin Cara should make some phone calls because once Del Sol makes it to the main roster I don't see them keeping him around...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Del Sol looks even more amazing now IMO. Can't wait to see him in the NXT ring.


----------



## Corey

That Callihan video was hilariously bad.


----------



## Dark Church

Del Sol lucked out. Kalisto isn't a stupid name and he still has a great look. Maybe he can be their latino star so they can stop pushing Del Rio.


----------



## seabs

*So Sami's doing a brokeback mountain esque gimmick with a retard? That surfer gig doesn't sound that bad now does it? :draper2

Del Sol will get every chance imagineable to make it there. He's everything they supposedly want right now marketing wise. Exciting in the ring + can speak English. As long as he's mature he'll do very well. Kalisto sounds a bit too similar to Calippo so that will annoy me.*


----------



## -Mystery-

Crowe and Cal reminds me vaguely of the George and Lennie friendship from the book Of Mice and Men.


----------



## Even Flow

Seabs said:


> *Kalisto sounds a bit too similar to Calippo so that will annoy me.*


Not to me it doesn't


----------



## sXeMope

-Mystery- said:


> Crowe and Cal reminds me vaguely of the George and Lennie friendship from the book Of Mice and Men.


The first 30-ish seconds made me think a Jackass-esque gimmick with them constantly abusing each other, but I also see where you get this. It could be interesting if they get paired together on TV to see more of what it is.


----------



## KingCrash

Eh, not going to take whatever gimmick they pull out for acting class seriously. I do like that they kept SDS's basic look.

Completely forgot about the EVOLVE shows this weekend, have to agree with Concrete that Gargano/Swann should be Evolution's End, especially with the night before stip either being the Freedom Gate title on the line or Swann has to leave DGUSA if he loses the singles match. Style Battle should be fun and Pieces Of Hate should shine both nights.


----------



## Flux

I wanted Joey Splashwater


----------



## Concrete

More announcements for 2CW iFFV and night before:

*2CWAthon 11/22
-Dojo Bros. vs Pun/Graham
-Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen
-Jessicka Havok vs MsChif 

99 Problems(free iPPV)
-AR Fox vs Michael Elgin
-Debut of Adam Pearce*


----------



## Last Chancery

Berwyn's own KALISTO. Make us proud, son. Never forget who you are!


----------



## Obfuscation

Sami Callihan's gimmick by that video...fuck my life. I won't jump the gun, but not into it.

Del Sol is absolutely perfect. He's got the look & is rolling with the lucha theme. He could be big with how WWE is obsessed with the latino market. That's obnoxious, but the guy is 100% talented so anything to get him pushed I suppose.

----------

EVOLVE shows have some great matches on it. Omg at Piece of Hate vs Bravados. Dying to see Touchdown & Green Ant in action + Gargano vs Swann. Which should be fabulous.


----------



## Lane

Got Revolution Pro: Above and Beyond in the mail today. Looking forward to checking that out this weekend.


----------



## seabs

Even Flow said:


> Not to me it doesn't


*At first I thought it was called Callispo rather than Calippo but it's there now and I'm always gonna think of lollipops whenever I see him now. *


----------



## Groovemachine

ROH have just announced that Death Before Dishonor XI will be airing for FREE on GFL this evening! Really hope the replay's free too.


----------



## Corey

Groovemachine said:


> ROH have just announced that Death Before Dishonor XI will be airing for FREE on GFL this evening! Really hope the replay's free too.


Oh what the fuck. I just had to buy a ticket to see Prisoners tonight didn't I... Oh well.


----------



## KingCrash

Should have looked in here before making a thread. Oh well. They've said that this one live airing is the only one that's going to be free, the replay will probably be on ROH's server the following day or two. It's more GFL saying they've upgraded and ROH taking a chance and seeing if it works.


----------



## Lane

If you would have told me in 2013 I would be texting Mitch Page about Ribera jackets and old matches he had with Pondo I would have called you nuts.


----------



## smitlick

For those earlier that were discussing the positives/negatives of Cedric Alexander I recommend seeking out PWX Its All About Me for his match against Jay Lethal. Really good stuff and the show as a whole is pretty fun. The Main Event isnt as good as I hoped but the shows worth a look for anyone that regularly watches ROH.


----------



## sXeMope

So BJ Whitmer retired last night. Somewhat sad to see. He was tearing it up in AIW.


----------



## KingCrash

He was good just about everywhere since his return in 2011 except probably ROH. Kind of liked him more the second time around then the first, sucks he had to go out like he did.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

EVOLVE 23 was a consistent show with a few drags in the undercard but the tag and the title match was solid. I can however recommend EVOLVE 24; Check out Gulak/Busick, much like Chucky T/Davis this match was great in a surprising way. Gulak shocked me and Busick is very impressive wouldn't mind if Gabe bought him in for future shows (please change the name though). Evolution's End was also very good, lots of crazy shit as you'd expect from Fox and Ricky + Gargano/Swann which was good as well, overall a good show with nothing too offensive. Hopefully Lince Dorado will be a mainstay in EVOLVE/DGUSA going forward I'll keep bugging Gabe until it happens, wouldn't mind them keeping Jigsaw either love for them to send him to Japan to buff up, do some tours and hone his style.


----------



## Groovemachine

Kind of a random place to post this, but figured all indy wrestling fans may want the heads up; WWE.com posted a career retrospective on Daniel Bryan a few days ago, including an interview with Danielson himself. It's a great little read about his time on the indies, and I marked out for all the ROH photos they've used, plus there's even a mention of the McGuinness/Danielson match at Unified which is easily one of my favourite matches ever.

Here's the link if anyone's interested:

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/history-of-daniel-bryan-part-one-26149550


----------



## sXeMope

Always cool to see WWE acknowledge that other promotions exist, though I really hate the somewhat snobbish, looking-down-upon tone they seem to have when they talk about the indies.

SMV is having a sale. Ends Wednesday I believe. Anyone have the True Naptown Stories DVD? I'm kind of interested in it but I'm still undecided.


----------



## Obfuscation

Whitmer. 

Too bad the way he went out. Some crummy match vs Bennett with a nutty spot on the apron and that's all she wrote.


----------



## Lane

Wrestling, it's a cruel mistress.


----------

